# Teen Mom's [16 & Pregnant]



## Jeannam2008

I personally think this is the best show/documentary MTV has had in a long while. I really enjoyed watching "16 and Pregnant" and I'm very anxious to see "Teen Mom's" The couple who gave up their baby girl to adoption; that one really touched my heart. I love the bond and strong relationship those two have with each other it's adorable.

Also Maci and her boyfriend Ryan? (I think that's his name) that one really hit home for me, b/c my cousin and his gf got pregnant and she's only 16. She is such a strong independant woman and I look up to her. Their little girl is now 8 months old and the cutest thing in this world. My cousin is still in denial about the whole situation I guess, he acts as if his little girl isn't even his and their situation is so identical to Maci's and Ryans.

Who else loves this show?!


----------



## michie

I agree. That show, along with some of the True Life episodes, I thoroughly enjoyed. I can't wait to see the updates.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Yes I love True Life, I haven't seen any in a while but those 2 shows are probably the best MTV has.

My favorite couple is Maci (well mostly Maci and Bently since Ryan doesn't want any part in his sons life)


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Can't wait for this to air tomorrow night. Loved the 16&P series as well. I cried so hard when that couple gave up that baby for adoption. When the family drove away and they said "Now she is going to start her own life". 

This show looks great, lots of drama, and just the realities of life. Farrah's mom reminds me of the mom from Meet the Parents. And that couple that gave the baby up, i think i heard on the show her mom and his dad are married??!! Can't wait to see what the season will bring and how they deal with their decision. And did you guys see the clip of that girl grabbing her bf up against the wall by the neck & yelling at him? I fell sorry for him. Thats the guy that returned the playstation!


----------



## jadise

I really liked 16 and pregnant and it's so nice to see how their life's have changed after they had their babies. Maci and Farrah are my favorites. I hope that Maci will dump her bf since it seems he's really not ready for fatherhood or a real relationship.


----------



## Ladybug09

I will definitely have to check this out to see the updates on these teens.


----------



## Sternchen

I saw one episode of 16 & Pregnant....I dunno what the girls name was - she was 16 (of course), had brown hair...was kind of ditsy?


----------



## LVobsessed415

I will be watching, want to see whats going on their lives


----------



## lovesya

I'll be watching too. I really liked 16 and pregnant. I wonder why the other girls aren't going to be on the show? I wanted to find out what happened to the girl who wanted to join the airforce.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I loved 16 & Pregnant too...I think that this show will be *amazing*...can't wait to watch it tonight!!*~*


----------



## Jeannam2008

What time does it air on tv tonight? East Coast time? lol I'm not anywhere near a tv to check the tv guide.


----------



## michie

I think at 10.


----------



## michie

OMG!!! Still makes you realize these kids are still kids....They're f$$$king like rabbits! Get it together, children!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Tonights episode was amazing! I can't wait to see when Catlynn [however you spell her name] get's purposed to. [the couple who gave up their baby. I love those 2 b/c they have such a strong relationship it makes me happy!


----------



## sun.shyne

i forgot this was starting!  i'll have to catch another showing of it.


----------



## GTOFan

Good episode last night.  Farrah's mom is a tough cookie but I get where she's coming from.  Caitlyn and bf are cute, his dad is a tool.


----------



## Guccigirlkells

I'm sorry but to me this show is a complete fairy tale...I wish they followed around some 16 year old girls/teen moms from my neighborhood and how hard it really is especially at that age where chances are the teenage father is so immature they arent even in the picture...how these girls end up dropping out of school because they have no one to care for their child while they are in school and how their living situation is not as nicely picture as these girls. I see girls everyday in my neighborhood residing in shelters and group homes. I dont wanna rain on any parade but I'm just speaking based off what TV never shows yet I get to see everyday.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Farrah's mom makes this one of those shows where you hope - even pray - it's staged. 

Every scene that woman is in looks like it could be the beginning of one of those really spooky murder mysteries, where absolutely everyone who knew the victim even slightly has a motive.

Farrah needs to make a way out of no way and get herself - and her child - out of that toxic cloud yesterday.

Amber's boyfriend just makes me want to cry. I really called that one wrong. I thought they were in remarkably good shape, but it turns out that of all the girls, she seems to be the one who is really seriously just not able to deal with things. 

I hope she will get the help she needs, but Oh, her poor babydaddy! 

We watched him grow up, pretty much instantly, and swallow a whole bottle of parenthood and responsibility pills in one gulp, and now, bless his heart, he is just bumbling along, and doing so with far more nobility and patience than most people 3 times his age will ever have, and it looks like now he is also to be slammed with the additional trials and tribulations of a partner too troubled to love and care for herself, much less love another adult and care for an infant.

Maci's situation is best summed up by the little screen-scrawl they had at the end of her segment: Maci + Ryan = Maci. Her story continues to be the most "typical," the most representative and realistic "What to Expect" scenario for single moms of all ages.

Being a hopeless romantic, of course I enjoy believing that Catelyn and her babydaddy will ring in 2060 as much in love as they are now, and with him still saying things like "You're so different from me, it scares me sometimes," and both enjoying, at long last, that most delightful Gift of Menopause - Liberation from having to think about contraception ever again.


----------



## michie

Farrah's mom...God, I rolled my eyes everytime she asked Farrah's friend a question. Y'all "believe in abstinence"??! Newflash, people, your daughter didn't. And for her to grill that young man like he had just impregnated her was a joke. No, boo, you need to be this persistent at the Child Support and Welfare office with your grandadaughter's daddy or pushing your daughter to do it. Between that and Catelyn and her boyfriend...Jesus, take the wheel and not let these kids get pregnant again because they are damned sure getting enough practice in, according to the boy. Just...WOW. I will have to watch again because I hopped on the phone 30 minutes into the show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i watched this last night and i was halfway asleep so i'm not sure if i caught this correctly... but the couple who gave up their kid... her mom and his dad are married??????? which kinda sorta makes them step brother/sister???

and then after she gets birth control they joke around about how they've still been having unprotected sex... OMIGOD.. did these two not learn their lesson??? obviously not if they're still going around like rabbits without a care in the world. 


i felt bad for farrah. she seems like she's doing a good job and her mom and sister are both giving her crap for wanting to go on dates. just because she now has a baby does not mean that she does not deserve a relationship.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

michie said:


> Farrah's mom...God, I rolled my eyes everytime she asked Farrah's friend a question. Y'all "believe in abstinence"??! Newflash, people, your daughter didn't. And for her to grill that young man like he had just impregnated her was a joke. No, boo, you need to be this persistent at the Child Support and Welfare office with your grandadaughter's daddy or pushing your daughter to do it. Between that and Catelyn and her boyfriend...Jesus, take the wheel and not let these kids get pregnant again because they are damned sure getting enough practice in, according to the boy. Just...WOW. I will have to watch again because I hopped on the phone 30 minutes into the show.


 
I agree with you about Farrah's mom. She needs to be educating her daughter, not Cole. And if Farrah didn't learn her lesson the first time around, then she really is stupid. Yes a young guy may be all about the physical part of a relationship but how can you point blank ask a person that? She then went on how their religion is all about abstinence until marriage yet she is holding her teenage daughter's baby while she lectures him on their religion & morals. Worry about your own damn child and let his parents wory about him. I hate how she always says to Farrah "He may not be good for us" and "We don't need him". Let your daughter live and learn, just like she is learning the hard way by raising a baby. I know her mom is looking out for her so she doesn't repeat her mistakes but she protects her way to much. Farrah has it more easily then the other girls because she lives at home and has more help which isn't bad but she needs to plan a future that involves her and her kid. I really thought she would stay with Cole because he seemed like a sweet guy but i guess not! Hope she finds someone.

I feel bad for Amber's boyfriend/fiancee because he seems like he is trying. She seems like a good mom though. They all do, even Farrah now. When i first saw her story, that baby looked nothing like an accessory to her. I think having a baby really changed her even though we will see her struggle with being a mom & a teenager. I wonder if Maci & her bf ended up getting married. That guy looks like an ass, like he doesn't want to be there.




ILuvShopping said:


> i watched this last night and i was halfway asleep so i'm not sure if i caught this correctly... but the couple who gave up their kid... her mom and his dad are married??????? which kinda sorta makes them step brother/sister???
> 
> and then after she gets birth control they joke around about how they've still been having unprotected sex... OMIGOD.. did these two not learn their lesson??? obviously not if they're still going around like rabbits without a care in the world.



Yup apparently her mom and his dad are married! I missed the beginning of when they did their show on 16&P, just saw the end when they gave the baby up which made me cry. Did you hear him joke about calling up the adoptive parents and asking if they want a little brother for their child? I didn't think it was funny considering how we watched them struggle with thier choice to put the baby up for adoption. I wonder if they will eventually regret it? The birth control.....arrggghhh they never learn! At least she finally went to the doctors to get some!


----------



## KarraAnn

I don't like Farrah's story anymore, they focus too much on her social life rather than her life as a mom. She should be on a different show...The Hills or something.


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:


> i felt bad for farrah. she seems like she's doing a good job and her mom and sister are both giving her crap for wanting to go on dates. just because she now has a baby does not mean that she does not deserve a relationship.



Her sister, IMO, was right to say she needs to focus on her child. I didn't necessarily agree that she's "going to miss 'precious Sophia moments'", but _first and foremost_, you are now someone's mother. You can at least put your ever-so-important social life on hold and deal with your child instead of trying to jump into a relationship, introduce this guy to your child, etc...If dating, going out and having boyfriends were that important to you, maybe you should've done that instead of getting pregnant. I mean, damn, if they can't learn priorities now, their kids will be another set of teen parents.


----------



## ILuvShopping

maybe i missed something because i was half asleep but i didn't see her as not having her child as top priority. because she is now a mom means she must sit at home all the time and have no social life? to me it seemed like her daughter was very much loved. and she was very straight forward with the guy in telling him that she had a daughter and making sure that he was ok with it. 
to me it seemed like she was trying the best she could to make it so her and her daughter would have a good life. i suppose she could keep her child as being the one and only priority and be satisfied with working fast food or something for the rest of her life.


----------



## aklein

^^^^I totally got Farrah's mom's point about not running off to somewhere two to three hours away to confront him over his possible cheating ways.  As her mother pointed out, Farrah would've been away from her daughter for at least 6 hours.  Her mother's message was important but it was so poorly delivered that Farrah just tuned it out.  Those two so need to go to therapy together.  There are obviously some issues there ... beyond the typical teenager ones/
I think Farrah needs to remember that when you live under someone's roof, you abide by their rules.  To me, Farrah seemed more interested in her social life than being with her daughter.  I do think she loves her daughter, but certainly isn't prepared to be a mother.


----------



## aklein

ShimmaPuff said:


> Amber's boyfriend just makes me want to cry. I really called that one wrong. I thought they were in remarkably good shape, but it turns out that of all the girls, she seems to be the one who is really seriously just not able to deal with things.
> 
> I hope she will get the help she needs, but Oh, her poor babydaddy!
> 
> We watched him grow up, pretty much instantly, and swallow a whole bottle of parenthood and responsibility pills in one gulp, and now, bless his heart, he is just bumbling along, and doing so with far more nobility and patience than most people 3 times his age will ever have, and it looks like now he is also to be slammed with the additional trials and tribulations of a partner too troubled to love and care for herself, much less love another adult and care for an infant.



Amber needs help that just a handful of pills isn't going to help. I am heartbroken that she dropped out of school.  At risk of writing a thesis on maternal and child health, a mother's level of education is a very good predictor of her child's health.  Her fiance is a mess.  He seems even less prepared to be a parent than she is.  But at least it seems like she is trying.  It doesn't seem like Amber is really interested in her daughter at all.  I am starting to fear for poor Leah's safety.


----------



## michie

I wasn't a teen mom, but I fail to understand why young, single women (and a lot of women, for that matter) introduce their kids to every man that more or less waves "hello" to them. Unless you're serious with a man, why do you have to expose your child to him? It's just another step in a cycle of destructive behavior, IMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

michie said:


> I wasn't a teen mom, but I fail to understand why young, single women (and a lot of women, for that matter) introduce their kids to every man that more or less waves "hello" to them. Unless you're serious with a man, why do you have to expose your child to him? It's just another step in a cycle of destructive behavior, IMO.


 
Yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes. 

I 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000% agree!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

maybe it's just that i don't like farrah's mom. really hated her during farrah's original episode. and i missed the part of farrah going somewhere for 6 hours to confront someone. that is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

aklein said:


> Amber needs help that just a handful of pills isn't going to help. I am heartbroken that she dropped out of school. ...Her fiance is a mess. He seems even less prepared to be a parent than she is. But at least it seems like she is trying...


I'm guessing you meant "he" is trying. 

He is less of a mess than any of the rest of them. And try is all any of us can do, in any situation.

I think I sympathize with him especially because we saw that process on the show, when he bought the video game, and you could just watch his plump little face, not so much when Amber and I think one of the grownups talked to him about it, but later, he just sat there and grew up several years in a matter of seconds, and took the game back.

From that moment, he seemed like a different boy. He might not have done everything Amber wanted him to do. He may be a slob. He may be lazy, though not as lazy as Amber makes him sound! 

At worst, he is a lazy slob** who loves his little family and works to provide for them, and that is valid mighty fine man potential.

I wish I could be more optimistic about the long-term chances of his little family in its current form, though. I have a feeling that his mom may end up taking over much of the care-giving duties during the time he is at work.



michie said:


> I wasn't a teen mom, but I fail to understand why young, single women (and a lot of women, for that matter) introduce their kids to every man that more or less waves "hello" to them. Unless you're serious with a man, why do you have to expose your child to him? It's just another step in a cycle of destructive behavior, IMO.


I agree, and in fairness to Farrah, she did try to suggest that, as best she is able, to her mother.

That is why I found that whole segment - and her mother - so objectionable!

This was just some dude she was going for ice cream with, NOT a serious relationship, not any kind of relationship, and it was completely inappropriate for him to be brought into her home and introduced to her mother, much less the baby!

And sure enough, Farrah finds out almost immediately that he is a dud.

I have a nasty little suspicion that Farrah's mother may have intended all that with the objective of manipulating Farrah into not going for ice cream at all, and if she does this time, never doing it again, and Farrah, because she has lived in that dysfunction all her life, and is still a child herself, simply does not have the maturity and skills to smilenodnodsmile at what her mother says, go have her ice cream, and tell her mother something that will please her, or at the very least, not be disturbing to her or engage or exercise her in any way.

Her mother should not know anything she does or thinks, now or ever. And as soon as Farrah can get out of there, her mother does not need to know her address or phone number.

Not everyone is cut out for parenthood. Unfortunately, many of them have children anyway.

This time, the boy was just a dud, but - hmm. 

Let me just say that these days, there are many people with whom might one go and eat ice cream in a public place, that it is not only for reasons of social propriety that one should get to know them a little better before considering whether to bring them into one's home, and share with them the exact location of one's elders and children.

I think that controlling Farrah is so important to her mother that such a thing would never occur to her. 

We can all hope that she will choose to get help. But in the meantime, it is up to Farrah to get herself and her child into a less hazardous environment.


**Full disclosure: I'm a lazy slob, and on behalf of the proud lazy slob community, I'd like to point out that some of us make good parents, and some of us don't, but our lazy slobhood has nothing to do with that one way or the other. Hey, we get stuff done. We take care of our responsibilities. We just keep them in sort of piles here and there while we take care of them.


----------



## divadivine682

Damn! I missed it!! I'll have to check to see when its on again.....


----------



## stellamaried

These girls (and their SOs) are so heartbreakingly young.

I love Catelynn and her BF.  They are so sweet together.  Their parents are awful (well, his dad and her mom) and the kids seem like the grown-ups here.  (And then of course there are moments when you realize they are still kids, like the whole lack of BC thing.)  I hope they make it and have good lives together.  

Farrah's mom kills me -- she is truly awful.  Farrah is getting a lot of help with the baby, and maybe not taking a lot of responsibility for herself -- but at least she seems to truly love her daughter.  I'm with Shimma -- I hope she's able to support herself, soon, and moves out of that house!

I hope that Maci will be okay.  She seems pretty mature.  I hope she gets rid of the deadbeat and moves on, for her own mental health, soon.

Amber and her BF make me so sad.  I hope that poor baby ends up okay.


----------



## aklein

ShimmaPuff said:


> I'm guessing you meant "he" is trying.
> 
> He is less of a mess than any of the rest of them. And try is all any of us can do, in any situation.
> 
> I think I sympathize with him especially because we saw that process on the show, when he bought the video game, and you could just watch his plump little face, not so much when Amber and I think one of the grownups talked to him about it, but later, he just sat there and grew up several years in a matter of seconds, and took the game back.
> 
> From that moment, he seemed like a different boy. He might not have done everything Amber wanted him to do. He may be a slob. He may be lazy, though not as lazy as Amber makes him sound!
> 
> At worst, he is a lazy slob** who loves his little family and works to provide for them, and that is valid mighty fine man potential.
> 
> I wish I could be more optimistic about the long-term chances of his little family in its current form, though. I have a feeling that his mom may end up taking over much of the care-giving duties during the time he is at work.



You're right.  I did mean to type at least he is trying.  Poor Amber looked completely disinterested as she was longingly gazing out the window while little Leah crawled around on the couches.  I'm not a mom, but that scene made me cringe.  I was terrified that little Leah would fall of the couch and hit her head or worse.  
The fiance does seem to be trying.  He is working to support his family and he did seem upset when Amber told him about her depression.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Yeah i agree about Amber. I was scared the baby would fall too! Her bf is trying and he seems like a nice guy. He looks like he takes a lot of @#$% from her too. Did you see the preview where they are fighting? Pretty serious stuff. 

I really like this show & can't wait to see what happens this week! I wonder how long it will run for?


----------



## goodmornin

I love watching this show too!

Maci has such a good heart and is so mature about the situation.

Farrah seems like a spoiled brat with priorities in all the wrong places. She ticks me off..


----------



## LilMizzAartz

Guccigirlkells said:


> I'm sorry but to me this show is a complete fairy tale...I wish they followed around some 16 year old girls/teen moms from my neighborhood and how hard it really is especially at that age where chances are the teenage father is so immature they arent even in the picture...how these girls end up dropping out of school because they have no one to care for their child while they are in school and how their living situation is not as nicely picture as these girls. I see girls everyday in my neighborhood residing in shelters and group homes. I dont wanna rain on any parade but I'm just speaking based off what TV never shows yet I get to see everyday.



Dats sooo true..this show really sugar coats teenage motherhood especially since these girls live in the suburbs and nice places.


----------



## afsweet

i love this show! it's more interesting than the original 16 & pregnant.

farrah needs to grow up! i don't think her mom is being unreasonable- farrah should spend more time with sophia instead of dating boys. her mom even said she doesn't want/need another sophia around the house, so what's so awful about her mom? farrah is lucky her mom didn't kick her ass out, and she watches the baby while farrah goes out. she's lucky in that sense IMO.


----------



## KarraAnn

stephc005 said:


> i love this show! it's more interesting than the original 16 & pregnant.
> 
> farrah needs to grow up! i don't think her mom is being unreasonable- farrah should spend more time with sophia instead of dating boys. her mom even said she doesn't want/need another sophia around the house, so what's so awful about her mom? farrah is lucky her mom didn't kick her ass out, and she watches the baby while farrah goes out. she's lucky in that sense IMO.



ITA! She made plans to leave for 6 hours and just expects her mom to babysit! She didn't even ask! She is VERY lucky and definitely controls her mom.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Guccigirlkells said:


> ...I wish they followed around some 16 year old girls/teen moms from my neighborhood and how hard it really is...how these girls end up dropping out of school...their living situation is not as nicely pictured as these girls...


Yeah, I remember commenting on that in the thread for the original show, not quite as politely as you, though. 

But when I thought about it, I realized that in order to tell the story they wanted to tell, they were limited to a very narrow "slice" of the economic ladder.

If they diverged down, the show would first become about poverty, and then, as what was the "gap" between have and have-not has become such an extreme chasm, the whole thing would inevitably become essentially a documentary about how getting a Living Wage (from the show itself!) even for just a few months affected the hamsters!

And if they diverged too far up, it would become the story of Jamie Lynn Spears! 

So the only way to keep it about the effects of pregnancy and parenthood on that prevailing concept of "typical teens," whose lives are all about high school, extra-curricular activities, making post-high school plans, and having fun with other teens in similar circumstances is to do exactly what they did, and confine it to as much of a "range" within the dynamically decreasing population sector of households who still enjoy some measure of discretionary income, but not so much that they don't have to utilize any discretion!


----------



## afsweet

^but tyler and catelynn don't look all that wealthy to me...neither do amber and her fiance...


----------



## michie

/\I think those couples are MTV's lowest of the lows...


----------



## Bobble

^ MTV has had worst ones.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

stephc005 said:


> ^but tyler and catelynn don't look all that wealthy to me...neither do amber and her fiance...


Well, they may be perceived as the lower end of that "_some_ discretionary income" range, and with Catelyn especially, she and her boyfriend only have one present and functional providing adult between them (his mom), but from her they _are_ receiving support and guidance as well as survival basics, and she appears to have been at least sufficiently "in place" pre-show to be able to provide them with housing and food.

We know that Amber and her boyfriend, too, did have access to at least enough discretionary income for him to learn that big lesson about discretion in the first show, and they also held some kind of little party at some point - not fancy, but as with Catelyn, indicative of there having been enough in place at least so that both families were relatively housing-secure, and with adults who were able to afford to spend enough non-earning hours to be in the home to be able to counsel, admonish, etc.

 See, that's exactly what I mean - if they had cast poor girls in the show, the whole thing would have gone straight to being all about the grim and grit of poverty, with the teen pregnancy/parenthood aspect immediately fading into sub-plot status, and things like which couple had how many adults they could count on a moot point.

We wouldn't have the luxury of discussing which of the girls seemed to be coping better, which parents appear more appealing - it just wouldn't be the story that the viewers want to see told, and sponsors want to sponsor!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I think its good that they mixed in both. Maci & Farrah are shown to be more wealthier then Amber & Catelyn but at the end of the day, they all share similar struggles which is the most important message of the show.

I'm looking forward to tonight's new episode!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

HOTasFCUK said:


> I think its good that they mixed in both. Maci & Farrah are shown to be more wealthier then Amber & Catelyn but at the end of the day, they all share similar struggles which is the most important message of the show.


Thank You! 

You managed to say it in like .0043 words - similar struggles, point of the show.

It's kind of like watching ballerinas pirouette on pointe, makes me gaze in slack-jawed awe, murmuring "How do people DO that?"


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^yup it just goes to show that just because you have money, your life may still not be perfect and money can't solve everything. On the flip side, it also shows that the poorer girls aren't just a stereotype for getting pregnant young. Maybe i'm wording this really wrong as i don't want to sound offensive. Basically it can happen to anyone no matter who they may be or have. Sad thing is, these are real people who had dreams and goals. I just hope they can overcome obstacles and make it happen.

I'm watching it right now and something is bugging me. Didn't Catelyn have a retainer last time and now they are showing her with braces? Anybody noticing this?


----------



## michie

I wonder if Farrah has any contact with Sophia's father. Just seems as if he is off the hook scott-free.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

michie said:


> I wonder if Farrah has any contact with Sophia's father. Just seems as if he is off the hook scott-free.


Actually, in that aspect, her situation is much more "typical."

It is a culture very much still tied to the "biology is destiny" dictum,  on any and all rungs of the economic ladder, as well as age ranges.

While recent years have seen some very visible "campaigns" on the subject, participation and life impact on babydaddies remains essentially optional.

Single moms tend to have pretty full plates, and unless he is a very wealthy and high profile one, the time, energy and money needed to chase a babydaddy down to "make a statement" isn't always going to be a good fit for someone who has the actual responsibility of providing and caring for another human being!


----------



## michie

I thought about that Shimma. I have two friends...sisters...they are much older than these girls. After the initial visits and subsequent fights with the fathers, the men *poof* disappeared into thin air. Just a damned shame...A child starts out with the odds stacked against them.


----------



## Ladybug09

So sad to see how irresonsible Catelyn and the bf were....You've had to give up one baby, and yet you STILL have UNprotected sex...

The one with the baby Leah, they are very immature.


----------



## pollinilove

i do not think boy #2 likes farrah .


----------



## afsweet

i think maci made the right decision to leave ryan. hopefully he'll change although it's unlikely. bentley does need his daddy, but maci looks like the most loving, responsible mother on the show. 

it was so sad to see amber cry and admit to screwing up her life by having a baby. hopefully she'll get her GED and things will work out for her. baby leah is too cute! 

even though it may be harsh, i think farrah's mom and sister are totally right about farrah not spending enough time with sophia and being "unmotherly." she's a mom, but would rather be a normal teen when in reality she is not a normal teen and that's something she needs to deal with and put her baby first. 

i know catelynn and tyler are having a hard time coping with giving up their daughter for adoption, but i don't think they should get so upset about not knowing her last name. the fact is they gave her up so why try to be so involved? carly is with the family they chose and she's being loved and cared for in ways catelynn and tyler would not be able to provide. they need to accept the fact that she is someone else's daughter now too instead of doing all these things like getting tattoos and writing such emotional letters to carly.


----------



## blondie551

Does anyone know what kind of purse Macie's friend has in the "How many chances" episode last night, Tuesday Decemeber 15? It was when they went looking for Macie's dress. The girl with the brown hair and the brown purse. Pleasee helpp me


----------



## downrabbithole

michie said:


> I wonder if Farrah has any contact with Sophia's father. Just seems as if he is off the hook scott-free.



I actually heard that he passed away, but I'm not sure if that's true.

Farrah is totally being irresponsible, but I think it is hard because she just doesn't have the maturity to see where her priorities lie.


----------



## Ladybug09

The other thing I meant to mention....When Farrah put baby Sophia at the edge of the stairs!!! to wipe up the milk spit up, I was like, Ahhhhh!!!!

Kind of like when she left her in the sink  and on the bed by herself.


----------



## michie

Farrah is a basketcase. She was also the one in the original program who was changing the baby or for some reason put her on the dining table and turned/walked away. Her grandfather had enough sense to say, "You're not going to be able to do that...". She just doesn't realize how her former life has been compromised by motherhood.


----------



## ChicBoBeep

It seems like Farrah's child's father died in a car crash:
http://starcasm.net/archives/27125


----------



## declaredbeauty

I was a teen mother and just watched the episodes today. This show is half and half. It kind of does sugar coat how it is.. but then it's kind of real too... just like ALL reality shows. They need a raw/uncut show of how it REALLY is to be a teen mom.


----------



## michie

ChicBoBeep said:


> It seems like Farrah's child's father died in a car crash:
> http://starcasm.net/archives/27125



Damn. I at least hope she has some answers for her child when the time comes because you would think she impregnated herself going by the show. 

But, maybe if she even planned to allow him in their lives, she would have his family as sitters so that she could go out and meet more guys [/sarcasm].


----------



## HOTasFCUK

ChicBoPeep: Thanks for posting the link

Very sad though. I wonder if he ever got to meet the baby or was Farrah still pregnant when it happened? Or how does his family feel about the baby? I mean their son still lives on through his child.

Does anybody know when all the babies were born? All i know is Catelynn's baby was born May 5th, 2009. Or was it 18....i'm tryiing to remember the tattoo. Speaking of Catelynn, i'm having really mixed feelings about her and Tyler and they choice to put the baby up for adoption. I have a feeling through these episodes they are going to really struggle with the reality of their choice especially when they realize they just can't walk into that baby's life whenever they want. By giving up their parental rights, they need to respect certain boundaries as well. I don't doubt that baby will have a better life provided for her by sacrificing like they did but wow thats so hard at that age. They still consider themselves parents. There so many sides to this coin. An adopted child may say yeah this woman is my biological mother but the woman who raised me is really my mother.I really don't know! I'm not adopted nor i've never had a child or adopted one. Catelyn & Tyler gave up their rights as a parent. They can't expect to drop into the baby's life when they feel like it. I just don't think it works that way unfortunatly. The adoptive parents have rights too but they need to be so appreciative of the gift this young couple blessed them with. I just hope they do have trust with each other & do raise that baby knowing she has another set of parents and let them be involved in her life. I just think it will be a sad day if Catelyn or Tyler ever personally realize that they regret their choice. Hopefully they have faith in themselves to know they did the best thing they could ever do for their daughter and not have to raise her in that hell hole of a home with those parents of theirs. Tyler's dad scares me! Also, i was wondering and i hope this doesn't sound in bad taste, but did Catelyn and Tyler get paid for the adoption? Or did they agency? How does it work? I know it can cost over $30,000 to adopt a child. I'm just curious!


----------



## Pixie*Chanel

Does anybody know what bag Farrah is ring on the episode How Many Chances? I think it's the 2nd episode, It's the big slouchy bag she is carring when she goes to her sisters apt. and gets blessed out. Please Help I really love it


----------



## stellamaried

bump 

What did everyone think about the latest episode?

Catelynne's "mom" and Tyler's "dad" kill me.  Awful, awful parenting.  Awful people.  I really hope Catelynne and Tyler make it out okay.

Amber seems to have really lost touch with reality.  I hope Gary grows up and figures out a way to provide a stable household for little Leah.  I'm still worried about that baby.  

I still really like Maci.    I hope she stays separated from Ryan and gets on her feet.

And Farrah is still shallow and immature.  I think there's probably some pressure for her to be dating for the show, but still -- ugh.


----------



## iamsmilin

I can't agree more with your post! 

Amber really has some emotional issues.  Gary is getting better but still has some things to work on, not picking up the phone because you are lying down is not ok. Esp when your fiance and daughter are stuck w/out a car. That slap was terrible though.

Farrah is so delusional it's not even funny. I laughed when she said she didn't think a guy would leave her because she had a kid.  Also when she said she didn't want to be a single mom forever, it hasn't even been a year!

Ryan is so immature and clearly puts himself first.  I hope Maci stays single, she seems to be the most mature of this group.

I love Catelynne and Tyler.  Her parents are a joke.


----------



## afsweet

tyler's dad needs to respect the fact that tyler and catelynn chose adoption and it wasn't because they didn't want their little girl! butch was so beyond wrong when he said he'd rather live in his truck and knock at doors asking for food and at least be able to hold his own baby. seriously, he thinks that's the better life for a baby? 

maci is a great mother IMO. she sacrifices a lot for her child and she's very aware of what it means to be a teen mom unlike farrah who constantly dumps her daughter on her parents to watch so she can go hang out with some loser guy who doesn't want a commitment. anyone notice farrah's mom's chanel? lol. 

ryan always seems to be in a daze, and he doesn't seem to take anything seriously. hello, your fiance left you and took your son, and you sit there claiming you could forget everything and start over? work on being a better father and SO! 

i cracked up when gary said he's doing his part (while sitting on a chair eating). poor amber and baby leah  gary is an ass for not picking her up right away and refusing to let her borrow his car.


----------



## stellamaried

stephc005 said:


> i cracked up when gary said he's doing his part (while sitting on a chair eating). poor amber and baby leah  gary is an ass for not picking her up right away and refusing to let her borrow his car.



But he has a job!  And goes to school.  I think he was actually at work when she was calling and demanding a car.  

I can kind of see where she's coming from.  She's depressed and feels stuck in the house (and probably stuck generally).  But I didn't think it was fair that she got soooo mad at Gary about it.  Maybe the solution is her driving him to and from work -- plenty of people get by with one car -- but I don't think it's him giving her his car, or her yelling at him that he can't support his family because her car breaks down.  

And then there was the whole thing with her dad.  Honestly, she's looking more and more mentally unstable.

I do agree that it was bad that he decided to ignore his phone and take a nap when he knew that Amber had a bad car and a baby.  He still has a good amount of growing up to do.  I hope he does it because that baby needs someone.


----------



## KarraAnn

stellamaried said:


> But he has a job!  And goes to school.  I think he was actually at work when she was calling and demanding a car.
> 
> I can kind of see where she's coming from.  She's depressed and feels stuck in the house (and probably stuck generally).  But I didn't think it was fair that she got soooo mad at Gary about it.  Maybe the solution is her driving him to and from work -- plenty of people get by with one car -- but I don't think it's him giving her his car, or her yelling at him that he can't support his family because her car breaks down.
> 
> And then there was the whole thing with her dad.  Honestly, she's looking more and more mentally unstable.
> 
> I do agree that it was bad that he decided to ignore his phone and take a nap when he knew that Amber had a bad car and a baby.  He still has a good amount of growing up to do.  I hope he does it because that baby needs someone.



ITA about the driving to work part. I think that he didn't get the messages about the car or he probably would have come sooner. I think MTV cuts out too much of conversations and we aren't getting the whole story.


----------



## LVobsessed415

have i missed the second eposide, when was it on?


----------



## michie

My God...I couldn't understand WTH was going on last night. Amber's begging for her boyfriend's van, Butch still giving these kids a hard time about adoption. Does he not understand that these kids do not need to "hillbilly" this child in the surroundings they're in?? Butch looks like an inspiration for a "King Of The Hill" character and that whole family is jacked up. Thank God these kids had enough sense to give that child a chance at a half-way decent life with stable parents! Now, hopefully, Catelynn doesn't become a MTV mainstay on shows like this by getting pregnant again. Farrah...Jesus, take the wheel...this girl needs to realize her *life* has changed. Most teen boys don't want to be daddies, so having a kid will definitely throw a monkey wrench in her plans. I didn't see much of Maci's story, but I absolutely LOVE her boyfriend's parents and the advice they give them. It's just a shame that all that talk has not motivated Ryan one bit.


----------



## buzzytoes

michie said:


> My God...I couldn't understand WTH was going on last night. Amber's begging for her boyfriend's van, Butch still giving these kids a hard time about adoption. Does he not understand that these kids do not need to "hillbilly" this child in the surroundings they're in?? Butch looks like an inspiration for a "King Of The Hill" character and that whole family is jacked up. Thank God these kids had enough sense to give that child a chance at a half-way decent life with stable parents! Now, hopefully, Catelynn doesn't become a MTV mainstay on shows like this by getting pregnant again. Farrah...Jesus, take the wheel...this girl needs to realize her *life* has changed. Most teen boys don't want to be daddies, so having a kid will definitely throw a monkey wrench in her plans. I didn't see much of Maci's story, *but I absolutely LOVE her boyfriend's parents and the advice they give them*. It's just a shame that all that talk has not motivated Ryan one bit.


 
I was kind of annoyed by his dad last night asking what it's gonna take to fix their relationship. Hello your son is a douche and I highly doubt it has never been mentioned to you. He should have been taking his son aside and telling him to man up instead of sitting them both down together.


----------



## michie

I think his dad does that because it is painfully obvious that these 2--- especially him---have communication issues. Ever since the show premiered and she was pregnant, his dad has been trying to pull answers from Ryan. It's crazy, but I can definitely understand this man trying to keep them together and teaching them that you can't bail on each other like another person is not involved. I want to bottle him up and pass him to a LOT of people.


----------



## divadivine682

I was also kind of ticked off at Ryans parents for trying to get them to stay together by mentioning how Bentley would be raised by a step mom and step dad one day. HELLO! Its life. Things happen, especially when you are so young and the first guy you have a relationship and sleep with isn't ususally who you end up with for the rest of your life. The fact that these two arent working out isn't a huge surprise. Its life but with a baby thrown in which makes things a little stickier.


----------



## stellamaried

divadivine682 said:


> I was also kind of ticked off at Ryans parents for trying to get them to stay together by mentioning how Bentley would be raised by a step mom and step dad one day. HELLO! Its life. Things happen, especially when you are so young and the first guy you have a relationship and sleep with isn't ususally who you end up with for the rest of your life. The fact that these two arent working out isn't a huge surprise. Its life but with a baby thrown in which makes things a little stickier.



I agree!

My guess is that they think that the best thing for *Ryan* would be to grow the eff up and be a dad to his kid and a partner to Maci.  But I don't think he's going to do that and I think it's totally fair (and the right thing for her) for Maci to say "enough" and focus on herself and raising her baby.

Basically, I think they're looking out for their kid and not Maci.  Nor do I think it's the best thing for Bentley to live with unhappy parents.


----------



## stellamaried

michie said:


> ...Butch still giving these kids a hard time about adoption. Does he not understand that these kids do not need to "hillbilly" this child in the surroundings they're in?? Butch looks like an inspiration for a "King Of The Hill" character and that whole family is jacked up. Thank God these kids had enough sense to give that child a chance at a half-way decent life with stable parents!



LOL.  If he wasn't an abusive a-hole he would more funny.  Seriously, the man is such a caricature and he has no idea!  Dumbass spent _his_ kid's life in prison and is telling someone else how to parent?!?


----------



## pollinilove

i think the chubby girl is spoiled you cant alwaysget a new car . what kind of job does garry have anyway ? she just has to use her used car


----------



## ShimmaPuff

stellamaried said:


> What did everyone think about the latest episode?


That is so not a question that should be asked where I can see it.

Because I will tell you, and you are going to get carpal tunnel as a result.

I understand that earnest, noble little Maci wants her son to 'know his father," and probably on some level cherishes some illusion that in a brilliant flash of Epiphany, Ryan is going to suddenly realize that he loves both her and the baby more than he loves breathing air.

Anybody with a heart can't help but wish that would happen for her, but anybody with the sense God gave a cement yard goat knows that the chances of that happening, well, don't exist.

For his part, Ryan has gone out of his way to make it abundantly clear that he is not that into Maci, to put it politely, and while he may feel some vague sense that he _should_ feel something for the baby, he doesn't. 

Contrary to popular rosy myth, everyone who reproduces is not immediately - or ever - seized by an ineffable and all-consuming love of a depth and ferocity they have never known for their biological offspring. And that's OK.

There is, however, no need for the offspring to know that, much less have to experience it.

Little Bentley has, as far as we can tell, a totally amazing mom, and he is better off with that totally amazing mom and no father at all than with one who loves neither him nor his mother.

I'm pretty certain that once Maci moves over and through that sad truth, that little Bentley will not be without a father for long, and some lucky man will arrive on the scene and delightedly shower them both with all the happily ever after they can eat.

If there is one point that this show hammers home, it is that these are indeed kids having kids.

Even in the best-possible case scenario, where we see them grow up overnight, like Gary, or move steadily and resolutely into adulthood like Maci, or leave us both moved and a little bit in awe, by demonstrations of wisdom and maturity that would be impressive in people several times their age, they still remind us that with or without having babies at 16, *we all grow up in spurts and spots*.

Maci has her girlhood dreams of her high school boyfriend, Catelyn and Tyler had unprotected sex as soon as she was healed from childbirth, and neither Gary nor Catelyn have been sprinkled with the magic grown-up dust that enables us to refrain from "engaging" with people when there is nothing to be gained by doing so, even when those people are our own adult family members.

Truth be told, there are plenty of people who never get a full coat of that magic dust, as many a returned holiday traveler will ruefully attest. 

Farrah and Amber are more "typical," I guess.   

"I never thought I'd get dumped just because I have a baby," Farrah marvels. Considering her home life with the mother-from-hell, it is more than understandable that reality contact would not hold a great attraction for her, but as a viewer, watching an innocent child left in the vat of the same toxins that have caused Farrah's retreat into a sort of vague dream-world where even a  casual date or two instantly transforms, in her hazy vision, an unsuspecting college boy into a potential husband and babydaddy, is hard to watch.

And all the more so because Farrah has real and viable means of escape, but lacks even the minimal perceptive skills to recognize them, much less use them.

Amber comes across as just a ganglion of cliches, a poster child for every reason children having children is a bad idea. Even if she had never gotten pregnant, and were just another kid living at home, she would still be struggling with the task of that life, of just getting through high school. Suddenly plopped into the triple roles of parent, adult, partner in a relationship, and utterly devoid of skills or ability to handle any of the three, her only option is collapse.

Poor little Gary, having so rapidly grown up and so bravely manned up, appears doomed now to either attempt to bumble through single teen-aged fatherhood or face the agonizing prospect of the same wrenching decision that was for Tyler and Catelynn the only decision, but in Gary's case it will be even worse - he has already more than bonded with his little girl, he has re-defined himself as her father in every sense - but without even the semblance of a partner, of a mother for the baby, how can he care for her? Unless his own parents are willing to step in and care for little Leah while he works, or support the two of him while he cares for her, what choice does he have?

Promos of the next episode are always deliberately suspenseful, and we can hope for the best, but the scene of Catelynn in this week's tease was particularly chilling. 

If her mother wishes to try to force her to move with them to Richmond, Catelyn will either be separated from the only loving and healthy presences in her life, and hauled off to God-knows-what horrific fate at the hands of her dysfunctional parent and her crazed paramour, or she will become a juvenile fugitive, which circumstance would almost certainly put Tyler's mother in an impossible position.

No responsible adult, indeed no person of common decency, could advise any child, much less one with whom they had a longstanding and loving relationship, to go anywhere with Catelynn's mother and her husband, yet protecting her son's underage girlfriend 
could put her in a difficult legal situation.

Tragically, of the four, Maci's is the only story that it is possible to imagine ending well, for anyone involved.


----------



## kbela1

I can't stand Farrah.  She acts so entitled.  You chose to lay down and get pregnant, so don't blame your Mom if she doesn't want to watch your kid.


----------



## meela188

Am i the only one who felt that Tyler kind of pressured Catelynne into adoption. i kind of got the vibe he was scared of the responsibility and stood behind adoption as a way of making himself feel better. I would imagine most people struggle with that kind of decision, Catelynne did, but Tyler not so much. I feel like Catelynne was afraid that keeping the baby would put a strain on her and Tyler's relationship so she let him influence her decision. I know it sounds very judgemental but i just kept thinking so you gave your child up for adoption and yet you are still having unprotected sex?


----------



## ChicBoBeep

^I feel like it was a hard decision for both. I think Catelynne might have wanted to keep the baby, but realized that her living environment was not a good place for her child. Maybe Tyler helped her realize that, and I think Catelynne knows he's right. I don't know if it had anything to do with putting a strain on their relationship, but that would also be true. Overall, though, I think Catelynne and Tyler know that their child would suffer in that environment (as they did) and both would like to get out of it too, which would never happen if they kept Carly.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

meela188 said:


> Am i the only one who felt that Tyler kind of pressured Catelynne into adoption.


I don't think so. If anything, it seems like he would be the one who would have been more likely to think maybe they could keep the baby, since he is the one who has a functional adult present.

But any time Catelynn might have been tempted that way, all she had to do was consider just what she would be bringing it home to, I can't imagine that anyone would want to put a child in that kind of danger.


----------



## claireZk

kbela1 said:


> I can't stand Farrah.  She acts so entitled.  You chose to lay down and get pregnant, so don't blame your Mom if she doesn't want to watch your kid.


Farrah bothers me too. 

I watch this show and my heart breaks for each and every one of those girls, but yet it's really hard not to judge them sometimes.  I hope all those babies have happy childhoods and turn out okay


----------



## pollinilove

am i the only one bother  by amber she acts like a brat and i gary i do not like them


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I feel so bad for Amber. So many anger issues and she treats the poor guy like crap. I don't get what her moving out and into a motel is going to do. What happens when the money runs out? The poor guy works to support her and his child. I'm sure she will go running back very fast when she sees she can't do it. Her moving out will not solve any problems and will only add to her frustrations. And where is her mother? I remember her mom from her 16&P episode but haven't seen/heard of her since. Did they move far? I remember they showed his mom once and her dad but her dad seemed like he couldn't get rid of her faster.

Uggghhh Farrah and that birth control. She doesn't even have a boyfriend and her mind is elsewhere. Concentrate on your baby, your job, and your school work. Its easy for her since she has a built in babysitter. And why did she call her dad "Michael" but calls her mother mom? Even in the preview for next week she screams "Shut the @#$% up Michael". Is it her real dad? He seems too quiet and the mother walks all over him. Farrah needs to realize her teenage years as a carefree, party girl are long gone.

I wonder how long Ryan will actually change for? Its nice that they both have very supportive families. Hopefully things get better for them. 

And wasn't Catelynn living with Tyler before she moved back in with her mom and Butch? Hahahah Butch didn't seem drunk this episode but her mom always looks stoned or something. I feel bad that her mom puts her last. Kinda found it funny that Tyler's mom was being all strict with them but at least someone is trying to prevent them from making the same mistakes over!


----------



## buzzytoes

claireZk said:


> Farrah bothers me too.
> 
> *I watch this show and my heart breaks for each and every one of those girls, but yet it's really hard not to judge them sometimes.* I hope all those babies have happy childhoods and turn out okay


 
Exactly how I feel. One minute I'm thinking "Gosh you poor things" but then the other (like when Maci got back together with Ryan) I'm thinking "Are you really that stupid?" 

Amber and Gary's child doesn't stand a chance, Bentley has a halfway chance I think if Maci would just ditch Ryan for good, and sadly enough I think Farrah's baby has the best chance because Farrah's Mom seems to make sure she has her hand in raising the baby. If Farrah ever moves out I'm sure her baby will suffer for it.


----------



## michie

I don't think it's fair to just cast a man out of a child's life (unless he was a danger to him). I think Maci has a good head on her shoulders and is trying to give Ryan every opportunity to be in Bentley's life, as she should. She knows that a relationship between the 2 of them doesn't have to happen, which is a good thing. He seriously needs to step up, though. It is not easy to raise boys and have them be productive men. And, no mother can be a mother and a father. If I were in her shoes, I would allow my child's father to be there. Why slight your child because you can't get along with his dad?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

What irratates me about Amber and Gary is the amount of screaming, yelling, swearing, anger, and hostility that is exposed to that little girl. I hate when i see that. I would never do any of that in front of my kids (when i have some) just because they can pick up on it. Its not a good environment. I guess its good that Amber left if he was making her miserable but i think she will go straight back to their place.

I agree Michie.....you can't take a child out of the father's life unless he is a danger to them. I felt so bad when Gary was crying after Amber left with the baby. He seemed crushed. As for Ryan, he seems like he wouldn't care if he didn't see his son for a few weeks. And since Farrah didn't involve her baby's father in her life, she will never get the chance to know her father since he died in a car crash. There was an article on it on another board. Very sad.


----------



## michie

I hate the way MTV describes the kids as "Maci's son" or "Amber's daughter" when they were/are living with the dads, too.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

claireZk said:


> Farrah bothers me too.


Her whole family bothers me. Maybe her disinclination for contact reality is inherited.

Would her father really want her to NOT be on birth control?

"Don't go out" is not a good choice as a contraceptive method for anybody of any age, in any situation.

Getting herself a NuvaRing was the first really sensible decision we have seen Farrah make!

I guess this is another major takeaway from this show - when kids have kids, it is the  grandparents upon whom the burden is most likely to fall.  Something Farrah's parents don't seem to have thought through any more than Farrah thought about the high dollar cost of her choice to have the baby.

She needs a higher paying job, she wails, and there is absolutely no sense of awareness that um, yeah, a lot of people do, and a lot of those people also have kids, and medical bills to pay, and many of them do not have parents to provide them with free housing and food.



buzzytoes said:


> sadly enough I think Farrah's baby has the best chance because Farrah's Mom seems to make sure she has her hand in raising the baby..


 Sorry, it isn't funny, but Farrah's mom could potentially put Farrah's baby in the "worst chance of all" place - Even leaving alone the fact that she is the mother-from-hell, look what a train wreck Farrah is!



claireZk said:


> I watch this show and my heart breaks for each and every one of those girls, but yet it's really hard not to judge them sometimes.





buzzytoes said:


> Exactly how I feel. One minute I'm thinking "Gosh you poor things" but then the other (like when Maci got back together with Ryan) I'm thinking "Are you really that stupid?"


  It may actually a good thing for Maci to go ahead and satisfy herself on the subject of "working things out" with him, though. The sooner she is able to deposit that notion into its final resting place out by the dumpster, the sooner she can put her full energies into getting her life and that of her baby back on track.



buzzytoes said:


> Amber and Gary's child doesn't stand a chance


Well, she has A chance, and that chance will basically boil down to Gary's mom. If she is able to care for the child while Gary works, he might be able to keep her. 

If not, his only option will be to make someone who wants to raise a child very, very happy, but he will need to do it soon, in order to minimize the trauma to the baby!

(We can safely stick a fork in Amber. She is dunzo, at least for now, and "now" happens to be when little Leah is growing up and needs something more than one parent with a low wage job can provide)



michie said:


> I don't think it's fair to just cast a man out of a child's life (unless he was a danger to him). I think Maci has a good head on her shoulders and is trying to give Ryan every opportunity to be in Bentley's life, as she should. She knows that a relationship between the 2 of them doesn't have to happen, which is a good thing. He seriously needs to step up, though. It is not easy to raise boys and have them be productive men. And, no mother can be a mother and a father. If I were in her shoes, I would allow my child's father to be there. Why slight your child because you can't get along with his dad?


Well, she gave him more than a year. And he is a danger, in the sense that Bentley is becoming more aware of his surroundings every day, and will be able to sense, with more unerring certainty than any adult, that any interest his father feigns is exactly that - feigned - though with what objective it is hard to say, he is clearly "not that into" Maci, he appears to be in that awkward place of not wanting her himself, yet resenting the idea that anyone else might have her, even that she might have her own self!

To me, Ryan is maybe the most realistic hamster we have seen on any reality show. 

Sure it is easy to say that he needs to "step up," but he can't. There is no up for him to step yet. 

He is just a kid, and a very ordinary kid at that. He doesn't seem to be especially bright, there is no evidence of his having any particular interest or passion for anything.

I think we see kids like Macy and Gary, and even Tyler and Catelynn, in their own way, and tend to forget that they all do exhibit extraordinary maturity and character and moral compass and all that stuff, (albeit in spots, as they are also still just kids). 

None of them are _supposed_ to be grown up yet. In their culture, they are meant to still be children, living at home with and supported by their parents, going to school, and working on that growing up process.

So it isn't fair for us to set the bar according to Maci, etc, and fault Ryan for being just an average  teenaged boy. It's called "average" for a reason. We can't all be talented artists or erudite scholars or outstanding athletes, and we can't all be wise beyond our years and able to shoulder adult responsibilities and have the emotional development of an adult before we are out of puberty.

On a more positive note - at least Catelynn was saved from the clutches of the awful people!


----------



## Kansashalo

So I'm watching the Teen Mom marathon this morning and Maci seems like the only girl that has common sense and owns up to the reality of her situation.  For some reason, I have a feeling that things are going to only get better for her and Bently.

I can't say the same for the other girls though.  For example, why doesn't Catelynn and Tyler realize that they gave their daughter up for adoption?  They act like the adoptive parents are just "keeping her" or are babysitters or something.  Did they not know what that meant?  I see why they are still having unprotected sex... 

Farrah...well I'm hoping that at some point, reality will set in.  She acts like her having a baby was about as significant as getting a new haircut.  People may notice it, but it won't change your life at all.  Poor girl.

Amber and Gary are not going to last at all.  They both need some serious counseling regarding what it takes to be a parent and how to make a relationship work.  Gary needs to own up to the fact that he has a family to care for and that means more than just working.  Amber needs to grow up and quit hopping on the phone to b*tch at Gary every time something doesn't go right.  They have both got to work together and not against one another.  Conflict resolution skills...hello?


----------



## tay101095

Does anyone know how the father of Farrahs baby died?

i thought since her parents didnt want her to talk to him and since the show never said much abt him that maybe he was a drug dealer or something


----------



## michie

There was a link/post earlier in this thread saying he died in a car accident.


----------



## JSH812

tay101095 said:


> Does anyone know how the father of Farrahs baby died?
> 
> i thought since her parents didnt want her to talk to him and since the show never said much abt him that maybe he was a drug dealer or something



I think I heard he was killed in a car wreck...I think maybe it's in this thread somewhere...


----------



## kbela1

If I ever spoke to my mother the way these girls do I'd be very, very sorry.  Where's the respect?


----------



## pollinilove

amber needs to clean her house put the bay in the play pen and cleanup . lots of moms who stay home do both clean and have a baby


----------



## kattykay

Im not really liking this show.  
Catelynn and Tyler, why are they on the show?  All it shows is their family drama.  Everytime I watch it seems like all they talk about is how they gave up the baby for adoption no matter who they are with.

Farrah is way too spoiled.  Her mother needs to stop watching sophia 23 hours a day and make Farrah lay in the bed she made.  To me Farrah uses the baby as a novelty instead of loving her as a daughter.

I have sympathy for Amber as one of my good friends has anxiety.  Gary does seem a little immature though.  His excuse for not letting her borrow his car when hers died was weak.  He just didnt want her to have it.

I think Maci realized the mistakes she made but I like how she actually takes responsibilty for them.  She is going to be a very good mother, I can just tell by how much she puts Bentley first.


----------



## pursegrl12

im sorry but Amber annoys me. she is constantly yelling at Gary and wtf, she can't clean the house?!?! she's at home all day while he is at work. i understand it's hard but guess what? that's your "job' just like gary has a job. i am a sahm & i make sure, in addition to tending to the baby, that the house is clean, dishes are done, laundry is done and there is dinner on the table and like *pollinilove* mentioned, LOTS of sahm's do it every day! she is just so damn whiny to me!


----------



## pollinilove

im so happy someone agrees with me  lots of people take care of kids all day and clean 



pursegrl12 said:


> im sorry but Amber annoys me. she is constantly yelling at Gary and wtf, she can't clean the house?!?! she's at home all day while he is at work. i understand it's hard but guess what? that's your "job' just like gary has a job. i am a sahm & i make sure, in addition to tending to the baby, that the house is clean, dishes are done, laundry is done and there is dinner on the table and like *pollinilove* mentioned, LOTS of sahm's do it every day! she is just so damn whiny to me!


----------



## michie

Lots of *women* do care for kids, husbands, households, continue their education, etc. But her behavior lets the viewers see that she is still very much a *child*, not a woman, not even on the verge of adulthood in a mental capacity. I don't even rememeber why she wanted to use his vehicle, but if it was to run to the mall or grab lunch with a friend, he was right to give her a cup of STFU.


----------



## afsweet

i know a lot of women clean and care for their kids, but i can understand why amber would be struggling with it so badly. gary doesn't seem to emotionally support her, like when she needed to study and he refused to watch leah because he said his homework is harder than hers. whether it is true or not, he should have tried to help her in some way. she's the one stuck at home and when gary gets home from work, that's probably the only opportunity she has to get her homework done or to just relax a little. 

but watching farrah just irritates me. talk about ungrateful! she really shouldn't be concerned with getting birth control and hiding it from her parents. instead of having safe sex, why doesn't she try not to have sex at all? birth control isn't 100% effective, and she's missing out on spending time with her daughter just because she wants to find mr. right right NOW.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Does anyone know how much these girls/couples get paid for the show?

I can see that being the only incentive for them to continue on doing this show..


----------



## claireZk

ShimmaPuff said:


> Sorry, it isn't funny, but Farrah's mom could potentially put Farrah's baby in the "worst chance of all" place - Even leaving alone the fact that she is the mother-from-hell, look what a train wreck Farrah is!


I'm so glad someone else said this first.  I think Farrah's mother seems like a complete psychopath!


----------



## mcb100

i think that Farrah is normal, she's just irresponsible which is normal but she needs to definitely own up to being a mother and spend more time with Sophia. I didn't like how her sister made her cry about it though. I feel like while an older sister should always be a role model for her younger sister, the older sister still isn't the parent......she didn't have to lecture Farrah.

I don't really know what to think about Farrah's mom. I agree with some of what she was saying, Farrah definitely should spend more time with Sophia. I don't know, she's definitely a little over protective but you can tell that she cares about her daughter & granddaughter.

As for Maci and Ryan, i hope she doesn't take him back. he seems like a good kid and all, but definitely not ready for parenthood. he just wants to be a normal teenager and have fun; its like he doesn't understand that he has a kid. 

i honestly don't know if Gary and Ambers relationship is going to work out in the end.

Catelynn and Tyler obviously have family issues going on and the show mainly focuses on that, when it shows them both. But i'm a bit confused. Catelynn basically asked Tyler's mom if she could live with them because her own family is moving to Richmond and she doesn't want to go with them, right? And Tyler's mom said yes she can live with Tyler's family and all, but only *temporarily.* what does that mean? if her own family is in Richmond and shes going to live with Tyler's family, i don't understand where she is going to go after she eventually moves out of Tyler and his family's house?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

JSH812 said:


> I think I heard he was killed in a car wreck...I think maybe it's in this thread somewhere...



http://www.ketv.com/news/18368950/detail.html

Derrik Underwood was killed. Sad.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Wow very sad. I read a similar article on another site. So when did Farrah give birth? I guess it was in 2009 so he never got to meet his child? Not that Farrah or her mother intended on allowing him in their lives.

I wonder how his family feels knowing he has a daughter out there. Its the only living piece they have of him.

And is it just me or does Maci look a bit anorexic to you? I always see her bones poking out!


----------



## Jeneen

I caught the marathon this weekend and I am officially hooked. I'm sad I missed the original series (although I did watch these 4 girl on ON Demand) ... how many other girls did they show in "16 and pregnant" tha are not in this incarnation of the show?


----------



## Ladybug09

He did get to meet the baby, casuse they showed him on the Original show at the end of the birth with Farrah.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

kbela1 said:


> I can't stand Farrah.  She acts so entitled.  You chose to lay down and get pregnant, so don't blame your Mom if she doesn't want to watch your kid.


I totally agree, but what kills me is that her mother complains and yells at her but in the end she is watching Sophia!  That is not helping Farrah understand that she needs to take responsibility.  Farrah knows her mom is going to yell and complain but in the end she gets what she wants.
I just cringe when I hear the way she speaks to her mom.  If that was me I would be picking my lips up from the floor.


----------



## michie

Right! And, the last thing my father would have to worry about is my birth control because my mother would've kicked me sterile.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^OK, I know that's right!  Even when they weren't watching I still acted right because I had respect for them and feared them finding out and what would happen!  Whatever happened to that kind of respect and healthy fear?  I am grown and still would not dare raise my voice to them.


----------



## aklein

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I totally agree, but what kills me is that her mother complains and yells at her but in the end she is watching Sophia! That is not helping Farrah understand that she needs to take responsibility. Farrah knows her mom is going to yell and complain but in the end she gets what she wants.
> I just cringe when I hear the way she speaks to her mom. If that was me I would be picking my lips up from the floor.


 


michie said:


> Right! And, the last thing my father would have to worry about is my birth control because my mother would've kicked me sterile.


 
Ouch!








pinklipgloss33 said:


> ^OK, I know that's right! Even when they weren't watching I still acted right because I had respect for them and feared them finding out and what would happen! Whatever happened to that kind of respect and healthy fear? I am grown and still would not dare raise my voice to them.


 
Hopefully when she gets older, she will realize all the mistakes that she made and how much of a brat she was.  Maybe she'll realize how lucky she is that her parents helped her out.


----------



## pursegrl12

aklein said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully when she gets older, she will realize all the mistakes that she made and how much of a brat she was. Maybe she'll realize how lucky she is that her parents helped her out.


 
except that she won't


----------



## michie

I don't see her turning around either. She doesn't even seem to have a bond with her child.


----------



## iamsmilin

stephc005 said:


> i know a lot of women clean and care for their kids, but i can understand why amber would be struggling with it so badly. gary doesn't seem to emotionally support her, like when she needed to study and he refused to watch leah because he said his homework is harder than hers. whether it is true or not, he should have tried to help her in some way. she's the one stuck at home and when gary gets home from work, that's probably the only opportunity she has to get her homework done or to just relax a little.


I totally agree with you.  Gary needs to be more supportive of her.  It seems like he was belittling her with the comment about his work being harder.  Also, he falls into the trap a lot of men do, which is not helping at all when he gets home.  It's sad to see him pawn off diaper duty to Amber all the time. They both need to learn to talk to each other and support each other.



mcb100 said:


> I didn't like how her sister made her cry about it though. I feel like while an older sister should always be a role model for her younger sister, the older sister still isn't the parent......she didn't have to lecture Farrah.



I have to disagree with this one.  Farrah is so delusional and selfish about how much time she seems to spend with Sophia.  Her sister started to have a conversation with her and she got defensive.  I'm glad that someone tried to tell her how she was acting.  Maybe if enough people tell her the same thing she will realize it is her that is wrong and not them.


----------



## michie

Well, the friends tonight are going to get on her. This should be interesting.


----------



## pollinilove

dcfs is going to take that baby away from amber and gary if they do not clean it up . did you see the cat box it was gross


----------



## JSH812

pollinilove said:


> dcfs is going to take that baby away from amber and gary if they do not clean it up . did you see the cat box it was gross



that cat box was NASTY. I pointed it out to DH and he was like "toxoplasmosis!!" (He's been reading his baby books, lol)


----------



## michie

I didn't even see that cat box! The cat may be buried under all their dirty clothes, though. Does anyone remember how old Gary is? I know Amber's about 17, but isn't Gary 19 or 20?


----------



## divadivine682

I do remember in the last episode when Amber was belittling Gary "you're a poor excuse for a man" the baby was leaning up against the window behind Amber! I was like WATCH YOUR BABY!!!!!!!! And when they were on a date and the baby needed to be changed, instead of changing her on a table top in a resturant (soooo unsanitary), why not just recline the seat on the stroller and do it like that?! I've done it many times....the girl just needs to rub 2 brain cells together. (and yes, that specific stroller had that capability to do so....same as mine but a different pattern)


----------



## iamsmilin

^ita.  I have the same thoughts everytime the baby does that. Also you can change a diaper in a car.  It's not that much farther to walk. The other thing that REALLy bothers me is they make Leah's bottle with water from the tap. Maybe its just me but shouldn't you use bottled water for that?


----------



## michie

I love the fact that our eyes see so many different things, but UGH...it's sickening how sloppy and messy that girl is. Poor Leah. I wonder where she's going when the H&K Motel money runs out.


----------



## serena11

Do you guys remember  Farrah's 16 and Pregnant episode? I think her parents handling of her pregnancy and the situation between her and her baby's father really pressured her into a situation she didn't want. I remember how she had to turn down some beauty pageant and how her friends and the people at school turned on her and I feel like there is some resentment in her from that. I like her, though i dn't know why. I feel like she will come around but she never processed her situation on her own to reach some sort of peace with her new reality.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

michie said:


> Lots of *women* do care for kids, husbands, households, continue their education, etc. But her behavior lets the viewers see that she is still very much a *child*, not a woman, not even on the verge of adulthood in a mental capacity...


 Exactly. It is hard to imagine a clearer illustration than Amber of why it is so widely recommended that people postpone parenthood until they are adults.


serena11 said:


> Do you guys remember Farrah's 16 and Pregnant episode? I think her parents handling of her pregnancy and the situation between her and her baby's father really pressured her into a situation she didn't want...she never processed her situation on her own...


That was my impression, too. I'm not sure she has ever processed much of anything, most of her personality has been forged out of passive-aggressive reaction to her mother's awfulness. 

We have all known people like that, and what usually happens is that once they get out of that toxic home environment, whether off to school or just moving in with a roommate or whatever, it might be tough going for them at first, but they undergo a sort of accelerated self-adjustment, put their awful mother situation in perspective, and get on with their own lives.


Kansashalo said:


> ...why doesn't Catelynn and Tyler realize that they gave their daughter up for adoption? They act like the adoptive parents are just "keeping her" or are babysitters or something...


I think you are right that there are some things that they didn't really think through at the time.

And yes, I think there is an element of their thinking of it as the adoptive parents "babysitting," they see them as taking care of their daughter for them, Carly's "real" parents, who are struggling to take care of themselves.

They deliberately chose an "open" adoption because they wanted to keep that door open, and it is only now that they are realizing the limits of that open-ness, vis a vis _their_ reality - For example, the adoption agreement allows for visits, twice a year, I think, but realistically, they may not be able to visit her until they are long out of school and have jobs that pay a discretionary income-level wage!

Hopefully, the contacts Catelynn made at the retreat will be able to help her deal with it all, if only by validating her feelings, that they are to be expected, she and Tyler are not the only ones in that situation, etc.


iamsmilin said:


> ...Gary needs to be more supportive...


I think he is doing the best he can. His situation in particular shows why I have started to think that watching this show might actually make kids more likely to use contraception.

Because even if your heart is in the right place, if your intentions are good, if you did manage to "grow up overnight" and return the video game, it doesn't matter how hard you work, what sacrifices you make - _the child's needs remain the same_.

The fact that you are doing your best and giving it all you've got may speak well for your character, but it has absolutely zero effect on what that baby needs.


----------



## michie

Meh...I still think Farrah is a self-absorbed idiot. The term "smart ass" really applies, too. She can't see the forest for the trees and it was almost hilarious that her friends looked like they wanted to tell her how stupid she was after she left that guy's apt. She just doesn't GET IT. It's always someone else. Guys aren't "cool with her having a kid". No, Farrah, you are not cool with having a kid.


----------



## pollinilove

im married and do not get as much free time as farah


----------



## pollinilove

the girl that gave her baby up for adoption needs to get a clue i think the adopted parents cut her off


----------



## pursegrl12

iamsmilin said:


> ^ita. I have the same thoughts everytime the baby does that. Also you can change a diaper in a car. It's not that much farther to walk. The other thing that REALLy bothers me is they make Leah's bottle with water from the tap. Maybe its just me but shouldn't you use bottled water for that?


 
i use the water dispenser on the fridge door which essentially is from the tap on the sink. it's no big deal.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

pollinilove said:


> the girl that gave her baby up for adoption needs to get a clue i think the adopted parents cut her off


She got email and pics from them in last week's episode. 

I don't think they can cut her off without going back and getting the adoption agreement re-done, and Tyler and Catelynn would have to agree to it, too.

My guess would be it will more likely be C & T who would be more likely to try to amend the agreement. 

From what Catelynn says, Teresa (the adoptive mother) cited "trust issues" as the reason for witholding their last name, address, etc, but my speculation is that those trust issues had less to do with Catelynn and Tyler than with Catelynn's mom and Tyler's dad (who are now married to each other) and very strongly opposed to the adoption.

They are such horrible people that Catelynn gave her child for adoption rather than expose her to them.

What if Catelynn did have their address and they got ahold of it? You can just see the bad Lifetime movie, complete with Amber alert and high speed chase. Yikes!


----------



## aklein

ShimmaPuff said:


> She got email and pics from them in last week's episode.
> 
> I don't think they can cut her off without going back and getting the adoption agreement re-done, and Tyler and Catelynn would have to agree to it, too.
> 
> My guess would be it will more likely be C & T who would be more likely to try to amend the agreement.
> 
> From what Catelynn says, Teresa (the adoptive mother) cited "trust issues" as the reason for witholding their last name, address, etc, but my speculation is that those trust issues had less to do with Catelynn and Tyler than with Catelynn's mom and Tyler's dad (who are now married to each other) and very strongly opposed to the adoption.
> 
> They are such horrible people that Catelynn gave her child for adoption rather than expose her to them.
> 
> What if Catelynn did have their address and they got ahold of it? You can just see the bad Lifetime movie, complete with Amber alert and high speed chase. Yikes!


 
That is a great point, Shimma. Who would want Butch and Catelynn's mom anywhere near that baby.  Something just is not right with those two.
I also wonder if part of the reason for those 'trust issues' is also related to MTV and it's viewers.   Perhaps those trust issues are also related to Teresa's attempt to limit MTV's involvement in Carly's development.


----------



## Charles

I've only seen like 2 eps, but I don't see the Farrah hate.  I mean really...how often does she want to go out?  Once, maybe twice a week?  I don't think that's excessive, and given the fact that the dad's not around, what's she to do?  It's not required of her parents, but I think it's a nice gesture for them to see that they have a single, teen daughter mother and help her out a bit instead of piling on the guilt everytime she asks them to watch the baby if she needs to go pee.
I was a father when I was 20, and while it's not exactly the same, it's similar.  Just cause you have a child doesn't mean you HAVE to give him/her every second of your life.  In fact, in this case, it might be more beneficial (in the long run) for these kids to get out a bit, and really experience life.  That makes a person more whole and overall, a better parent.
I just know it's frustrating to be young and in the prime of your life and something come up like that.  And yeah, you can say "well, that's life...you decided to have sex", etc, but that doesn't change the fact that you're young and in the prime of your life.  I think a balance is definitely achievable.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

aklein said:


> I also wonder if part of the reason for those 'trust issues' is also related to MTV and it's viewers.   Perhaps those trust issues are also related to Teresa's attempt to limit MTV's involvement in Carly's development.


 I'd be willing to bet they only agreed to appear on camera at all because they really, really wanted a baby, and if they had refused, I have no doubt that the producers would have "encouraged" Tyler and Catelynn to go back through the book again and pick a different couple.


----------



## DlkinVegas

Charles said:


> I've only seen like 2 eps, but I don't see the Farrah hate. I mean really...how often does she want to go out? Once, maybe twice a week? I don't think that's excessive, and given the fact that the dad's not around, what's she to do? It's not required of her parents, but I think it's a nice gesture for them to see that they have a single, teen daughter mother and help her out a bit instead of piling on the guilt everytime she asks them to watch the baby if she needs to go pee.
> I was a father when I was 20, and while it's not exactly the same, it's similar. Just cause you have a child doesn't mean you HAVE to give him/her every second of your life. In fact, in this case, it might be more beneficial (in the long run) for these kids to get out a bit, and really experience life. That makes a person more whole and overall, a better parent.
> I just know it's frustrating to be young and in the prime of your life and something come up like that. And yeah, you can say "well, that's life...you decided to have sex", etc, but that doesn't change the fact that you're young and in the prime of your life. I think a balance is definitely achievable.


 
Well you have a mother like Macie & then you have Farrah.  I can't stand the way she speaks to her parents & how she is always on the hunt for guys, stalking them.  99% of the time her mother is right.


----------



## afsweet

farrah is incredibly disrespectful of her parents and especially michael. i get the feeling he's her stepfather because even her mother referred to him as michael instead of dad when she was having that heart to heart talk with farrah. i don't think she should stay home 24/7 but sophia is still at an age where she needs her mother most, and it's not fair for farrah's parents to be burdened with raising another child when it was farrah's actions that led to this lifestyle. she's a mom and that should be her #1 priority no matter how old or young she is. michael was so right when he called farrah out for being so disrespectful of the people who buy her daughter's food and let her live there. 

i'm glad to see gary making an attempt to mend things with amber. he did the right thing asking her to come home and he'll stay with his mom. i thought it was nice to see that side of gary- he's not just a lazy carefree slob. 

maci needs to ditch ryan though. i get the feeling that ryan doesn't want to be a father at all but if he says that, then maci will never be with him. he seems very trapped...

as for catelynn's situation, i think a lot of people would be hesitant revealing personal information to the birth parents. it's possible that the birth parents will feel so overwhelmed with guilt and regret that they'd want/take that baby back. catelynn dwells on the what if's instead of accepting their decision as the best thing for carly. she probably could have raised carly but at a cost...what kind of life would carly really have had...


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Charles said:


> ...it might be more beneficial (in the long run) for these kids to get out a bit, and really experience life.  That makes a person more whole and overall, a better parent.


I think you're right about that. 

What is troubling to me about Farrah is not that she wants to have some social life, but that she seems to have some very unrealistic notions about the immediate acquisition of a babydaddy.

If a guy even asks her out once, she instantly starts thinking of him in that context, and because she is young, naturally the guys who ask her out are just regular boys who are - as she should be at 18, motherhood notwithstanding -  years away from even contemplating settling down!

The most recent one was a college student, who told her, on about date 2, very kindly but firmly, that he was by no means ready for a serious relationship yet, much less fatherhood!

You'll see, as you watch the reruns and get caught up. Her mom is like a cartoon version of mom-from-hell, and Farrah just seems to have disengaged from reality so completely that she's not getting that healthy kind of social interaction you're talking about. 

I mean, she's not even able to see that she needs that. Her "going out" has one objective - get a man!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

stephc005 said:


> maci needs to ditch ryan...he seems very trapped...


That's a good word for it - trapped.

As appalling as his behavior appears sometimes, I don't think he is a bad kid at all, just an average one, and you couldn't find a worse match for Maci if you combed the world over!

But most of us could probably say the same about our first boyfriends! 

Maci is so mature in some ways, but still very much a child in others. Ryan is the only boyfriend she has ever had, she has very traditional values, no life experience to speak of.

The good thing is that while she has wasted a lot of time and effort on Ryan, she does have good instincts, and those "some ways" in which she is mature beyond her years are kicking in - she is realizing that her window for making things work with Ryan is rapidly slamming shut - the baby has already begun to say "da-da!"

This means that Ryan must either undergo some kind of miraculous Extreme Personality Makeover or exit stage left pretty much like right now, because however inexperienced she may be, Maci is just naturally a good mother, and no good mother wants her baby to experience even a small amount of sullen, reluctant and indifferent da-da.

Ryan may grow up to be a good father to some other child some day, but that day is a long, long way away.


----------



## Charles

ShimmaPuff said:


> I think you're right about that.
> 
> What is troubling to me about Farrah is not that she wants to have some social life, but that she seems to have some very unrealistic notions about the immediate acquisition of a babydaddy.
> 
> If a guy even asks her out once, she instantly starts thinking of him in that context, and because she is young, naturally the guys who ask her out are just regular boys who are - as she should be at 18, motherhood notwithstanding -  years away from even contemplating settling down!
> 
> The most recent one was a college student, who told her, on about date 2, very kindly but firmly, that he was by no means ready for a serious relationship yet, much less fatherhood!
> 
> You'll see, as you watch the reruns and get caught up. Her mom is like a cartoon version of mom-from-hell, and Farrah just seems to have disengaged from reality so completely that she's not getting that healthy kind of social interaction you're talking about.
> 
> I mean, she's not even able to see that she needs that. Her "going out" has one objective - get a man!



I didn't pick that up.  Is she looking for a father or a man?  When I saw her interacting with the boys, it's not like she was saying "So, when you come over to pick me up, you can see my baby, and if he likes you, maybe we all can go to the zoo...where you can maybe sign papers to adopt him".  I mean, part of being a teen is dating, so yeah, when she goes out, a lot of the time it's gonna deal with boys.  Perhaps I missed where she was weaving the parent trap when out on her dates.

Speaking of that, I think Maci is def looking for a father in Ryan.  I really don't think she wants a romance, more than she wants someone to help her.  Ryan is the obvious choice.

Honestly, I see Farrah and Maci as somewhat similar.  The difference is that Maci doesn't really have anyone to turn to for help.  She def wants to be more social.  Farrah does have someone to help out, yet their relationship is rather dysfunctional.  Take Farrah's parents out of the equation and they'd be twins.


----------



## downrabbithole

Coming from a family with an adopted child, "trust issues" comes from the fact that birth parents have a certain amount of time to turn around and decide to take the child back. The birth parents have a lot of rights in the courts, even if the adoption has been finalized. 

I don't get the judgement of Catelynn...maybe because my family has struggled with the exact same issue. It's not easy to give up a baby, and there's going to be tons of regret and anger at yourself and family.


----------



## pollinilove

i agree i think the adopted parents do not trust catelynn . she seems needed like she would be around all the time if they let her in . i agree with them for not trusting her all im saying is she needs to get a clue they do not trust you


----------



## downrabbithole

pollinilove said:


> i agree i think the adopted parents do not trust catelynn . she seems needed like she would be around all the time if they let her in . i agree with them for not trusting her all im saying is she needs to get a clue they do not trust you



It's not just her though....most adoptive parents do not trust the birth mothers in general. It's a very common thing and has nothing to do with Catelynn personally.


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://jezebel.com/5441795/teen-mom...d-stop-telling-me-to-be-a-better-mom/gallery/

Sorry, Farrah needs to stay home and be a mother to Sophia - ugh she's disgusting.


----------



## michie

Right. It may seem harsh to say, but last I checked, pregnancy was preventable. Kid's here now. Deal with it.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Smoothoprter said:


> http://jezebel.com/5441795/teen-mom...d-stop-telling-me-to-be-a-better-mom/gallery/
> 
> Sorry, Farrah needs to stay home and be a mother to Sophia - ugh she's disgusting.




I agree!! Watching the show makes me want to slap Farrah upside the head... putting her parents in charge to watch the baby while she yells and curses at them and goes out partying till 3 am... wtf 

I would literally be DEAD if I did that to my parents.


----------



## divadivine682

I was reading those posts after clicking on the jezebel thing and someone said it was written somewhere that the baby's dad died in a alchohol related car accident after 16 & pregnant was filmed...that certainly could attribute to her behavior if that is indeed true? (NOT that I'm sticking up for her vile, disrespectful behavior)


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Charles said:


> I didn't pick that up. Is she looking for a father or a man?


Both.


Charles said:


> it's not like she was saying "So, when you come over to pick me up, you can see my baby...


She actually did that - and at her mother's insistence. The mother who proceeded to grill him as if she were anticipating the imminent ordering of the wedding cards.


Charles said:


> Perhaps I missed where she was weaving the parent trap


If you've only seen 2 episodes, you've probably missed a whole lot more than that. She is pretty upfront about her objective. And her mother - oh Lord, don't even let me start!


Charles said:


> ...I see Farrah and Maci as somewhat similar...


They are sort of two sides of the coin, I think. There is a lot of chance of the dice with teen parents - some will do that instant grow-up & step-up thing, and others will just go - somewhere else.

With Maci and Farrah, I think we see a lot of where they were before they got pregnant. Maci seems to come from a functional, loving home, and seems like she had a pretty good grip on reality to begin with. In contrast, I think most of Farrah's life has been spent, of necessity, dealing with that mother. So that she is totally unprepared for the reality of parenthood - of adulthood, everything, doesn't amaze me.


Charles said:


> ..Maci doesn't really have anyone to turn to for help. She def wants to be more social...


She actually has a better anyone than Farrah does. The difference is that Maci is very responsible, and lives very much in the real here and now. While she would love to have more of a social life, her desire for that is not as great as her desire to care for Bentley herself. She doesn't _want_ the social life if the trade-off is foisting him off on her parents night after night.

As you mention on down the page a bit, she does want help, but I think that the help she wants most is more emotional than practical, and more for Bentley than for herself - she wants her baby to have a real father!


Charles said:


> ...Farrah does have someone to help out, yet their relationship is rather dysfunctional...


 Well, you got that one right!  


Charles said:


> ...Take Farrah's parents out of the equation and they'd be twins.


 We may have to agree to disagree on this one. I think if we took the parents out of the equation, they would each be different people. Just as Maci's functional home life and her loving parents have instilled in her the foundation to do all that growing up and stepping up, and made reality a desirable place to be, Farrah's toxic mom has molded her up to now, and I believe that the only way she will ever be able to "recover" from that, and develop emotionally, etc, is when she gets herself into a different environment and away from the constant lesson that reality is a constantly screeching harpy to be avoided at all costs! 


Charles said:


> ...I think Maci is def looking for a father in Ryan. I really don't think she wants a romance, more than she wants someone to help her. Ryan is the obvious choice...


 LOL, it may be wishful thinking on my part because Maci is so likeable, but I totally hope you are right. I have gotten the sense that her efforts with him have been more driven by the values and beliefs she has. She wants Bentley to have a daddy, and I think she sees Ryan as not only the obvious, but the ideal choice, the one to get if there is any way to get it, and she would probably even be willing to sacrifice herself, if she were convinced that Ryan would be a real father to the baby - for the price of having her as his "girlfriend."

 Whoa! When this show started, if anybody would have told me that I or any of us would have gotten so caught up in it, I would have laughed in their face!

Maybe because they are all so - forgive the cliche - heartbreakingly young, and lying in the balance is the future of all these infants.

Or maybe it's because there are few of us who have not known at least one young person who wound up in the same situation, and sometimes it turned out all right - and sometimes it didn't...


----------



## ShimmaPuff

divadivine682 said:


> ...omeone said it was written somewhere that (Farrah's) baby's dad died in a alchohol related car accident after 16 & pregnant was filmed...


He may have, but in the 16 & Pregnant show, she seemed pretty definite that it was someone she just didn't want in her life at all. I could be mistaken, but I think they even showed her receiving telephone calls from him, where she pretty much told him to take a hike. And again, if my memory is right, there was some indication that Farrah chose not to inform him that she was pregnant.

But you know, all that stuff can be so tricky. Farrah is the only one who would know whether the father is who she said it was - to MTV or to her mother, and even Farrah herself might not be able to know for sure.


----------



## Smoothoprter

divadivine682 said:


> I was reading those posts after clicking on the jezebel thing and someone said it was written somewhere that the baby's dad died in a alchohol related car accident after 16 & pregnant was filmed...that certainly could attribute to her behavior if that is indeed true? (NOT that I'm sticking up for her vile, disrespectful behavior)


 
Sophia's father didn't have anything to do with her.  He was not in the picture at all.  You could say he was only a sperm donor - not trying to disparage the poor kid (may he rest in peace) but I'm just saying that he was out of Farrah's life not long after she found of she was pregnant.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Yeah thats what i thought and that he never met the baby but someone posted he was at the end of the episode or the reunion show? When was Sophia born? I think Farrah's ex died after Christmas of 2008.

I can't believe the way Farrah talks to her parents, especially her dad. I would've been shot! And why doesn't she call him Dad? Its so disrespectful! I can undertsand as a joke once in awhile but not like that. Her dad needs to grow some and put her in her place. But i guess her parents watch Sophia since Farrah seems like she doesn't give a damn and needs her own life and they love the baby so they do it. Farrah, your baby is your life now and forever. Get use to it!


----------



## JSH812

Sooo..... I just read on another forum that Farrah was pregnant again, by that guy Shaq that was in an episode. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## pollinilove

oh crap she cant even take care of the one she has


----------



## divadivine682

JSH812 said:


> Sooo..... I just read on another forum that Farrah was pregnant again, by that guy Shaq that was in an episode. Has anyone else heard this?


 

WHAT?! NO FLIPPING WAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you post the link to that forum?? I'd love to read more about that!


----------



## kirsten

JSH812 said:


> Sooo..... I just read on another forum that Farrah was pregnant again, by that guy Shaq that was in an episode. Has anyone else heard this?


 
Hopefully that is just a rumor.


----------



## JSH812

I will copy and paste the post from the other blog - it's from thebump.com

in the meantime - check this out -

http://starcasm.net/archives/30024


----------



## JSH812

ok this is what someone wrote on thebump. If you are a member there, it's linked on the 2nd tri boards....
*
S/O Teen Mom-Insider info!!

I saw the post below that mentioned that Farrah is pregnant again. I live in the same small town that she does (Council Bluffs, Iowa), and we have mutual friends. However, she disgusts me!! I have a 4 week old son and can't imagine leaving him all the time like she does with Sophia. I actually went to high school with her cousin and he said she's even worse than she is on the show, and leaves Sophia with anyone who will babysit her.

Anyway to add to the "rumor", some friends of mine who go to the same school as Shaq told me that he is the one who got Farrah pregnant again, and she actually got an abortion. I've also heard it's going to be talked about on the show, but I don't know if that aspect of it is true or not.

Another poster mentioned that Sophia's dad died in a car accident, that is also true. He was driving drunk and the accident killed him and his friend. He actually passed away in December of 08, before Farrah had Sophia in 2009, but he and Farrah were not together when he passed away. Sophia looks just like her dad though, so sad.

I'm pretty sure her facebook is available for everyone to see, it's also a real gem. She never mentions anything about Sophia, and there are no pictures of her. Her status updates always talk about how she is going out. It's actually pretty entertaining to go to her page, people are constantly arguing about whether she is a good mother or not.

She's a real piece of work let me tell you!*


----------



## Ladybug09

HOTasFCUK said:


> ^Yeah thats what i thought and that he never met the baby but someone posted he was at the end of the episode or the reunion show? When was Sophia born? I think Farrah's ex died after Christmas of 2008.


 
He wasn't on the reunion show, but he was on the End of the original show. In the delivery room after she had the baby. He was biracial.


----------



## aklein

JSH812 said:


> Sooo..... I just read on another forum that Farrah was pregnant again, by that guy Shaq that was in an episode. Has anyone else heard this?


 
Well that does make sense ... from a statistical point of view.
If she is a 'model,'  she's gonna ruin her 'career' if she keeps getting pregnant.


----------



## sooner_girl20

Ladybug09 said:


> He wasn't on the reunion show, but he was on the End of the original show. In the delivery room after she had the baby. He was biracial.



I think Farrah's baby daddy died shortly after Christmas and her baby was born in February? So that couldn't have been him I don't think unless I read the baby's birth date wrong.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Yeah i think Sophia was born in 2009 so i don't think the father saw her. Does anybody know when the babies were born? All i know is when Catelyn's daughter was born. And Bently looks like he is the oldest. Sophia still looks the youngest.

Ugggghhh if that story about Farrah is true, that is so bad! Did she not learn her lesson? And what happened to her refridgerated birth control? Did it spoil LOL?

I just looked at the pics of her from that link. She has a nice body for someone who has had a baby!


----------



## Jeneen

^ Yeah I think she was in great shape from cheering and working out when she got pregnant and continued to exercise into her pregnancy... plus it helps she is young. I'd be scared to workout while pregnant without advice from an expert, but light exercise is a good way to aid in delivery and the overall health of the baby.


----------



## sooner_girl20

HOTasFCUK said:


> Yeah i think Sophia was born in 2009 so i don't think the father saw her. *Does anybody know when the babies were born?* All i know is when Catelyn's daughter was born. And Bently looks like he is the oldest. Sophia still looks the youngest.
> 
> Ugggghhh if that story about Farrah is true, that is so bad! Did she not learn her lesson? And what happened to her refridgerated birth control? Did it spoil LOL?
> 
> I just looked at the pics of her from that link. She has a nice body for someone who has had a baby!



I found these dates on Wikipedia so there is a chance they may not be right:
Bentley-October 27, 2008
Sophia-February 23, 2009
Leah-November 12, 2008


----------



## babieejae1101

ShimmaPuff said:


> She got email and pics from them in last week's episode.
> 
> I don't think they can cut her off without going back and getting the adoption agreement re-done, and Tyler and Catelynn would have to agree to it, too.
> 
> My guess would be it will more likely be C & T who would be more likely to try to amend the agreement.
> 
> From what Catelynn says, Teresa (the adoptive mother) cited "trust issues" as the reason for witholding their last name, address, etc, but my speculation is that those trust issues had less to do with Catelynn and Tyler than with Catelynn's mom and Tyler's dad (who are now married to each other) and very strongly opposed to the adoption.
> 
> They are such horrible people that Catelynn gave her child for adoption rather than expose her to them.
> 
> What if Catelynn did have their address and they got ahold of it? You can just see the bad Lifetime movie, complete with Amber alert and high speed chase. Yikes!



ITA. Excellent point. I definitely wouldn't want Catelynn's mom and step dad Butch around Carly. I finally watched this week's episode. Farrah is disrespectful and needs to grow up and be a mother (IMO). She is extremely lucky that her mother and father take care of that baby when she goes out looking for guys or with her friends. Watching Catelynn go to the birth mom's retreat was touching to know that people can understand what she is going through. I couldn't imagine the emotions that comes with putting your baby up for adoption. I wish Maci would realize that Ryan is never going to change! I just hope the counseling helps them because it doesn't seem that Ryan really wants to take care of Bentley. Amber and Gary really need counseling. IMO, Gary is trying and all Amber does is complain. She complains about cleaning the house, doing work, etc. Well, learn to prioritize.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

JSH812 said:


> ...Farrah...leaves Sophia with anyone who will babysit her...


Someone else (forgive for not recalling the name) a few pages back brought up the interesting question of whether the choice to raise the baby was really one she made with eyes wide open - and all on her own.

I'll admit I've wondered if she might not have had some idea that getting pregnant, having a baby, would somehow improve her lot, even give her more independence from her mother - I know it sounds crazy, the last thing a baby does is give anybody independence, but teens, whose reasoning can sometimes be short on real life experience and long on Magical Thinking, do sometimes see motherhood as some sort of fast track to adulthood - which in a way, it totally is - but not in any of the ways they were shooting for!



JSH812 said:


> ...Sophia's dad died in a car accident...


HER biodad? Or her babydaddy? Oh, the confusion of rumorage!



downrabbithole said:


> ...most adoptive parents do not trust the birth mothers in general. It's a very common thing and has nothing to do with Catelynn personally.


Well, clearly, I think about all these shows way too much, and she seems like such a nice little girl, and there seemed to be real affection between her and the adoptive parents, but then it occurred to me that precisely because she is such an appealing character, and the situation she is in is such a train wreck, it is not out of the realm of possibility that some wealthy and kind-hearted person could be so moved by her plight that they would step in and help.

If I try to imagine Teresa's perspective - the kid's on a reality show, and what if that did happen - what if somebody just hooked her up, with everything from housing to functional, loving adult support to getting her on a solid track to  Living - even discretionary income wage. 

So now all the conditions that caused her to choose adoption have changed, now she has at least as good a shot as, for instance, Maci has, of successfully taking care of a baby. If her benefactor also hooked her up with a lawyer...

I'm just engaging in wild speculation here, and it is all pollinlove's fault!


----------



## JSH812

Shimma...

I copied and pasted all of that b/c of the new rumors I read today. I didn't check it for accuracy!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

The guy that was in the accident was Sophia's biodad that Farrah (with the pushing and help of scary mom) cut out of her life and didn't even want him to know she was pregnant. The sick thing is i bet her mom breathed a sigh of relief when she heard what happened to him since he would never interfer in their lives. Now i think the new rumors from today is that she got pregant by Shaq and had an abortion?? Crazy if its true!


----------



## sweetlove

JSH812 said:


> *
> 
> I'm pretty sure her facebook is available for everyone to see, it's also a real gem. She never mentions anything about Sophia, and there are no pictures of her. Her status updates always talk about how she is going out. It's actually pretty entertaining to go to her page, people are constantly arguing about whether she is a good mother or not.
> *



I just have to add that I do not think it's irresponsible or uncaring of her to never mention the baby on facebook - on the contrary. I have several friends who have babies or that are pregnant, but you'd never guess if you looked at their profile. This is not because they want to hide their kids or anything like that, but because they just don't want their kids exposed on facebook; it's their facebook profile, not their kids'. I don't have kids, but when/if I do, I probably won't mention or upload pics of them on facebook (the people who know me well will know about the kids through other channels anyway). 
Of course, that she has status updates about going out all the time is a different thing, but I understand very well why she won't post pictures or updates of Sophia on there.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

HOTasFCUK said:


> The guy that was in the accident was Sophia's biodad


Thanks! It gets confusing because Farrah appears to have a stepfather, so...


sweetlove said:


> I just have to add that I do not think it's irresponsible or uncaring of her to never mention the baby on facebook - on the contrary. I have several friends who have babies or that are pregnant, but you'd never guess if you looked at their profile. This is not because they want to hide their kids or anything like that, but because they just don't want their kids exposed on facebook; it's their facebook profile, not their kids'. I don't have kids, but when/if I do, I probably won't mention or upload pics of them on facebook (the people who know me well will know about the kids through other channels anyway).
> Of course, that she has status updates about going out all the time is a different thing, but I understand very well why she won't post pictures or updates of Sophia on there.


Word! Not putting her kid's pics on the internets is one of the most responsible decisions we've seen her make!


----------



## JSH812

sweetlove said:


> I just have to add that I do not think it's irresponsible or uncaring of her to never mention the baby on facebook - on the contrary. I have several friends who have babies or that are pregnant, but you'd never guess if you looked at their profile. This is not because they want to hide their kids or anything like that, but because they just don't want their kids exposed on facebook; it's their facebook profile, not their kids'. I don't have kids, but when/if I do, I probably won't mention or upload pics of them on facebook (the people who know me well will know about the kids through other channels anyway).
> Of course, that she has status updates about going out all the time is a different thing, but I understand very well why she won't post pictures or updates of Sophia on there.



I agree with you 100% - the stuff I posted that was in bold was a copy & paste from a post about the new rumors that she was pregnant again.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

ShimmaPuff said:


> Thanks! It gets confusing because Farrah appears to have a stepfather, so...


 
Now is that guy Michael (her dad on the show) really her dad or her step-father? She's always calling him by his first name but she does look like him. And in the meantime, it seems like Farrah is trying to find a daddy for Sophia everytime hse meets a guy.


----------



## aklein

HOTasFCUK said:


> Now is that guy Michael (her dad on the show) really her dad or her step-father? She's always calling him by his first name but she does look like him. And in the meantime, it seems like Farrah is trying to find a daddy for Sophia everytime hse meets a guy.


 
On the last episode, it said 'Michael, Farrah's dad' when he was on the screen.  I guess if he were actually her stepfather, it would say that.  I think it is really odd that she calls her dad by his first name.


----------



## Annylicious

I've never seen Farrah's personal FB page, but if she's being smart and not posting any of Sophia's pictures on the web, then she shouldn't post them on her Fan & Support page which is also on FB.
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=143091&id=2007171319

*Farrah Abraham's Fans & Support I Had to Make a Fan Page So others could see whats going on in sophia's & My Life , My Face Book had 5,000 Friend limit. Very Sorry But EnjoyDecember 10, 2009 at 7:36pm*

So, obviously, the majority of people who are friend requesting her are fans of the show and not her REAL friends.


----------



## michie

A lot of people on her personal page cannot be friends of hers. I have a hard time believing you would have to address your "haterrrrss" on you page---and they'll answer you back---on your page!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

aklein said:


> On the last episode, it said 'Michael, Farrah's dad' when he was on the screen. I guess if he were actually her stepfather, it would say that. I think it is really odd that she calls her dad by his first name.


 
Yup i figured they would've wrote step-father if he was. I'm shocked how she tells him to shut the @$%^ up. I would never see the light of day again! I think it would also be hurtful if your kid was calling you by your first name instead of mom or dad. When i was around 16, i got in this little habit of calling my mom by a nickname of her first name and my dad pulled me aside (we were even on vacation in Florida) and explained while it might just be like a nickname, its dissrespectful because she is my mom and should be called just that. It also doesn't look nice in front of family/friends that i did that too. I remember being upset at the time with him but i guess to a parent its an important title and a small name with big meaning. LOL i still sometimes call her by the nickname of her actual name but feel guilty after i do! I think Farrah said it more out of anger and made it sound like he didn't deserve to be called dad just because he was telling her to stay home with her baby.

Its on right now which is why i came to check this thread. Maci needs to get rid of Ryan. He serioulsy doesn't give a damn about her or Bently. I think he just sticks around because its what his parents want. It really bothers me how he has no bond with his son and seems like he couldn't care less. I hope this show is an eye opener to all those young girls out there who think they will have some fairytale ending. You may end up with a guy who doesn't care or you may end up like Farrah, desparate to have the life you should've had but reality got in the way. I'm not bashing any teen moms but unless you are ready to fully grown up, mature, and devote your life to your baby, wait until you are at that point. Why grow up so fast when you can enjoy all the experiences of being a teenager?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow, this farrah girl......... she's got a TON of growing up to do. unfortunately, her child has to bear the burden of having a mom who's growing up alongside her...


----------



## Kansashalo

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> I agree!! Watching the show makes me want to slap Farrah upside the head... putting her parents in charge to watch the baby while she yells and curses at them and goes out partying till 3 am... wtf
> 
> I would literally be DEAD if I did that to my parents.



OMG Farrah.  And terrible as that his, her mom and dad are allowing her to treat them as "babysitters on call" so until they actually do something to the contrary, she isn't going to stop.  She's not going to realize that she is no longer a "normal teenager" until they do.  I mean really, even her "date" was like "WTF, do you spend time with your baby?" LOL

I wouldn't be surprised if Farrah was pregnant again.  Her parents are taking care of her and Sophia so what's one more?


----------



## amymarie

Farrah bugs me!!!! I would like to see her on her own with her baby and trying to be a "teenager"!


----------



## chantal1922

I am watching the show now. OMG Farrah!!! She should be thankful her parents are helping her! I know she wants to hang out and be a teen but she is so disrespectful to her parents. As I watch I am wondering why hasn't someone slapped some sense into her! Maci (I think that is her name) is one of my favs. She is trying so hard and Ryan could care less. Poor thing.


----------



## Awwgeez

I feel for these kids I really do, I had my daughter when I was 16 (27 now) and it was the hardest thing in the world.
When I turned 18 my mother let me go out every other weekend. I could leave after I put my daughter to bed, and I had to be home before she woke up. IF i stayed out all night, my mom wouldnt wake up with her or help me with her all day. It was my problem. This actually worked out for me. I feel like I still had time to be young but my daughter wasnt being neglected in the process. Farrah needs to wake up and smell the coffee. She has a kid thats HER responsibility, and until her parents stop enabling her she wont change. She keeps saying "Im a teenager".. Well she gave that up when she got pregnant. Nobody's fault but her own. I hate how she makes it seem like this just happened to her and it wasnt her choice.


----------



## pollinilove

i love how everyone jumps on farrah when ryan does the same thing . i think ryan farrah and amber all need to grow up  farrah and ryan need to take care of there baby and stay home and amber needs to clean her house .


----------



## michie

Most guys, sadly, are like Ryan.


----------



## gelbergirl

I wish Amber would be able to enjoy her baby a little bit more.  She puts so much energy into Gary, and getting annoyed, and trying to get to school.
Leah will only be a baby once, I wish she would enjoy it more.  Then, in about a year, got back and get the GED, once Gary is done with his classes.


----------



## pollinilove

ryan and farrah are twins they do not give a crap about the kids and just want to go out and have fun . 




michie said:


> Most guys, sadly, are like Ryan.


----------



## monicamacatubal

michie said:


> Most guys, sadly, are like Ryan.


 

well no, most men are like ryan


----------



## pollinilove

ryan has no job and when she asked him to get up with the baby he left the house he is a jerk


----------



## ShimmaPuff

pollinilove said:


> i love how everyone jumps on farrah when ryan does the same thing ...


That's one of the most insightful comments on this show I've seen.

There is a very definite double standard at work in the way we as individuals, and therefore collectively as a society, perceive and react to boys versus girls.

I'm not sure that either Farrah or Ryan really understood the consequences of the choices they made to begin with, or that either made those choices - or had the capacity to make them - completely by themselves.



michie said:


> Most guys, sadly, are like Ryan.


 That's what "average" means. And most girls in the same culture are to some extent, "like Farrah."
They are not supposed to be grown up yet. They are supposed to be still living as children in their parents' home, being provided for by their parents, going to school, etc.



pollinilove said:


> ...i think ryan farrah and amber all need to grow up farrah and ryan need to take care of there baby and stay home and amber needs to clean her house .


Well, the thing about growing up is that it is something that happens to all of us when it happens.

Events certainly impact the process, but it is still a very individual thing, and even when it does happen, doesn't happen all at once.

Just as we can't tell someone with depression to just "snap out of it," we can't just tell someone to grow up - nor can they even tell themselves that!

I don't mean to compare adolescence to a disease, I'm just saying that every human goes through processes at his or her own pace - and even when they do happen, it's not all at one gulp.

On this show, we see that the kids who have done the most "growing up" still have spots where they are still very much kids - and some people can reach middle age and still have some undeveloped spots - 

Example: Did Farrah's mom really think through what the reality would be for herself - for the family as a whole, if Farrah kept the baby?

That's her daughter. So if we are going to say that Farrah should "just grow up," we can also say that her mom should have known just how UN-grownup Farrah is, and thought about all the consequences, and the responsibilities, financial and otherwise, that would be landing on her own shoulders and her husband's.


----------



## afsweet

pollinilove said:


> i love how everyone jumps on farrah when ryan does the same thing . i think ryan farrah and amber all need to grow up  farrah and ryan need to take care of there baby and stay home and amber needs to clean her house .



i think people expect that behavior from men but mothers are suppose to be maternal and what not. farrah should be sophia's primary caregiver instead of having other people watch sophia all the time while she goes out to find some hot guy. i don't get the vibe that she's trying to find a husband or father for sophia- i think she just wants a hot boyfriend to play with.


----------



## serena11

I have no idea why but I don't hate Farrah the way most other people do. She seems a little lost and angry. I am more disturbed by Amber- is Gary really that bad? He probably just needs a dad course so he understands how to take care of Leah better. I like the show but it  makes me super sad to think of how those kids are all soon going to be old enough to understand some of the conversations going on around them.


----------



## ChicBoBeep

^ yeah, i love it when amber makes comments like "i'm about to become a b*tch." um so how were you acting before? gary seems to not know what to do, but also seems to want to know. he just needs amber to tell him without yelling and hitting him.

it also bothers me that gary and amber eat fast food all the time. gary even fed leah a bite last episode.


----------



## claireZk

I'm not excusing Amber's behavior, but Gary would drive me batsh*t crazy.  I can understand why she hates his guts, even if he's "trying."


----------



## knasarae

Question:  Do they not get some type of monetary compensation for this show?  Just wondering why Amber had to go to a hotel?


----------



## JSH812

I just wish Amber would clean up a little.

When she was at the hotel I thought *for sure* Gary would have had the place all fixed up and tidy, just to show her how serious he is about staying with her forever. But when they walked in, everything was in shambles like always. WTH does Amber do all day when Leah is napping? Fold some laundry girlfriend!


----------



## GTOFan

Amber mentions Gary's mom?  Does Gary live in an apartment that his mom owns?

I seem to have missed that part.


----------



## pollinilove

can amber clean out the cat box please. i wish i could take her cat and rehome it


----------



## Jeneen

claireZk said:


> I'm not excusing Amber's behavior, but Gary would drive me batsh*t crazy. I can understand why she hates his guts, even if he's "trying."


 

+ 1,000,000 

I know he's trying - but something about him also annoys the bejezzus out of me - it's like he's not taking Amber's anxiety, or raising the baby seriously UNTIL he gets screamed at... then he helps - he waits till he gets screamed at and THEN he tries - how about you just try in the first place? 

I also think Gary and Ryan (when he was working) use working as an excuse not to be hands on with the baby when they are at home... I know they bring in all/the majority of the money, but that doesn't mean it is always the mother's turn to feed and change the diaper. I hate hearing Ryan and Gary say, "It's your turn," um, hi, it was her turn 10 times already today... 

(and I know it is easy to be critical of these people by going inside their lives - I'm sure people would be critical of me if they had an inside view of mine)

I'm really not on a man- or dad-hating binge - I've seen great dads and great moms go to work plus be hands on and raise their children. Those two guys just really irk me.


----------



## pollinilove

i hear you but amber needs to clean up her home and farrah needs to top looking for a boy and take care of her kid



Jeneen said:


> + 1,000,000
> 
> I know he's trying - but something about him also annoys the bejezzus out of me - it's like he's not taking Amber's anxiety, or raising the baby seriously UNTIL he gets screamed at... then he helps - he waits till he gets screamed at and THEN he tries - how about you just try in the first place?
> 
> I also think Gary and Ryan (when he was working) use working as an excuse not to be hands on with the baby when they are at home... I know they bring in all/the majority of the money, but that doesn't mean it is always the mother's turn to feed and change the diaper. I hate hearing Ryan and Gary say, "It's your turn," um, hi, it was her turn 10 times already today...
> 
> (and I know it is easy to be critical of these people by going inside their lives - I'm sure people would be critical of me if they had an inside view of mine)
> 
> I'm really not on a man- or dad-hating binge - I've seen great dads and great moms go to work plus be hands on and raise their children. Those two guys just really irk me.


----------



## pollinilove

i want to shake ryan like a martini.


----------



## Jeneen

pollinilove said:


> i hear you but amber needs to clean up her home and farrah needs to top looking for a boy and take care of her kid


 

Yeah the cat box is niz-asty - I'm not a mom, but I have taken care of several infants over long stretches and still managed to clean up the home I was in.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Awwgeez said:


> I had my daughter when I was 16 (27 now) and it was the hardest thing in the world...


Thank you, Awwgeez, for sharing your story, and for illustrating just why this show gets such strong reactions is because unlike most "reality" shows - there is this big ol' Elephant of Actual Reality on the set.

And I doubt I'm the only one to whom it occurs that each one of these girls is like one of those little dots on a demographic map - representing how many million other real girls, some of them  better off financially, a lot of them worse, but all of them - and their babydaddies, where applicable - very much still kids in varying ways and degrees.

How many of us know or have known, not only teenaged girls who became mothers - but their children? (_And if we're old enough, we probably know some of their children's children by now_. Yikes!)

In fact, there are probably lurkers, as well as some of our tPF family - who like you, were those girls, and some who ARE those children.


----------



## afsweet

last night's episode was cute. it was a refreshing change to see farrah with sophia. but she was pathetic when she needed michael to put her shoes on for her  

bentley is one of the cutest babies i've ever seen! he looks so happy all the time! and i'm glad amber put leah in daycare- leah was more ready for it than amber was. 

and i'm almost disappointed butch didn't go to jail lol. and he wonders why tyler and catelynn gave carly up for adoption...


----------



## ILuvShopping

anyone else catch that amber was so worried about the daycare being spotless yet she can't keep her own place cleaned up??? and i can't believe she was practically giving her boyfriend's mother a guilt trip about getting a job.


----------



## pollinilove

ryan grow up and get a job . i wish ryans mother and father would tell him point blank get your lazy butt up and get a job any job


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Bentley is just so adorable and a happy baby.  He looks EXACTLY like Maci!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I only caught maybe 15 minutes of it last night so i need to catch up! I saw Butch telling them about his scratched up face and the possibility of going back to jail. I wonder if Tyler's mom would hook up with him while hima nd April are on the "outs" and they will be living under one roof. Ewwww lol. Did you see how they wrote on the screen that Butch is Tyler's moms ex? Nahhhhh really?? So obvious being that they are his parents but i guess a new viewer wouldn't know that. April gives me the creeps. I can't look at her. I don't know if its the receding hairline, the giant forehead, or those dead eyes. 

I thought the scenes in the restaurant were nice with Sophia and Farrah. Nice to see her acting like a teen mom instead of just a teen! Amber is really annoying me lately. She needs to work out her issues so badly and figure a way to care for her child, go to school, and maybe work just like so many other parents out there. Nobody said it would be easy! As for Ryan and Maci, that boy looks more and more disinterested every week. That was nice that the family all got together for dinner & Bently is soooo cute. Did anybody notice Ryan's face when him, Maci, & Bently went for a walk after dinner? It looked like he had a huge lump in his cheek or was it just his tongue? Why do i notice so many weird things LOL???


----------



## afsweet

ILuvShopping said:


> anyone else catch that amber was so worried about the daycare being spotless yet she can't keep her own place cleaned up??? and i can't believe she was practically giving her boyfriend's mother a guilt trip about getting a job.



i noticed that too! it's so ironic. asking if they vacuum and mop the floors everyday


----------



## claireZk

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Bentley is just so adorable and a happy baby.  He looks EXACTLY like Maci!


Yeah he does!  I think Maci looks just like her mom, too.  Those genes must be strong LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i am SOOOO confused about catelynn's parents and tyler's parents. catelynn's mom moved away, they're staying with tyler's mom... but how does tyler's dad butch fit into all this? did he live with catelynn's mom? now he's back living with tyler's mom? HUHHHHH pls explain.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ tyler's dad and catelynn's mom got married (no idea if they were in a relationship before OR after tyler and catelynn got together).  his dad and her mom moved away to richmond and catelynn didn't want to leave tyler and wasn't getting along with her mom and now step-dad so tyler's mom is allowing her to stay with them. 
tyler's dad i guess had to appear at the court in that town so he stayed with them for the weekend until he found out if he was going back to jail or not.


----------



## divadivine682

I can NOT stand Amber one bit (or how she allows her kid to suck on blocks at the public library...um, can you say swine flu?! lol) but I have to say, that baby is BEAUTIFUL!!! I just want to pinch those little cheekies!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ILuvShopping said:


> ^^ tyler's dad and catelynn's mom got married (no idea if they were in a relationship before OR after tyler and catelynn got together).  his dad and her mom moved away to richmond and catelynn didn't want to leave tyler and wasn't getting along with her mom and now step-dad so tyler's mom is allowing her to stay with them.
> tyler's dad i guess had to appear at the court in that town so he stayed with them for the weekend until he found out if he was going back to jail or not.



yikes, what a strange situation. thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Jeneen

^ I saw Catelynne's Teen Mom episode and she said she and Tyler have been together since jr. high school (7th grade maybe?) and her mom and his dad got together after they were already a couple.... which I guess makes it marginally less icky? I dunno...


----------



## pollinilove

i hate ryan


----------



## iamsmilin

^I think it makes a big difference!  It's not like they grew up together or lived together as brother and sister.


----------



## MACsarah

"here take her" was the first word amber said when visiting gary for diapers, when she said she can be on her own fine.


She really needs to learn some manners, and get of her high-horse.


----------



## JSH812

ILuvShopping said:


> anyone else catch that amber was so worried about the daycare being spotless yet she can't keep her own place cleaned up??? and i can't believe she was practically giving her boyfriend's mother a guilt trip about getting a job.



oh yes... girlfriend has NO room to talk about how often they vacuum! And those ladies have probably seen her apartment on tv ya know...


----------



## JSH812

divadivine682 said:


> I can NOT stand Amber one bit (or how she allows her kid to suck on blocks at the public library...um, can you say swine flu?! lol) but I have to say, that baby is BEAUTIFUL!!! I just want to pinch those little cheekies!



I said the same thing to DH. Toys in a public place, going in a kid's mouth is just way too disgusting for me to even watch.

But yes, Leah is adorable... she's really, really cute.


----------



## Lanier

Jeneen said:


> ^ I saw Catelynne's Teen Mom episode and she said she and Tyler have been together since jr. high school (7th grade maybe?) and her mom and his dad got together after they were already a couple.... which I guess makes it marginally less icky? I dunno...



Catelynn and Tyler seem so levelheaded compared to their parents...


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

^^they are!

That whole relationship of them dating, and their parents dating/getting married and them being step siblings but yet dating.. and having a love child... it gets to be a bit tooo Jerry Springer... whatever happened to those other girls from the show.. I hope we see whats going on with them.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I just caught up on the last episode & was thinking the same thing as everyone else. The whole time Amber was at the library & they showed Leah playing w/ the toys & sticking them in her mouth, I was thinking OMG someone should stop her. & the daycare questions, so you vacuum & mop regularly?!? haha her house is much worse.


----------



## sun.shyne

amber gets on my nerves!!!!  she just acts and looks so lazy...ugh.  i think she's only using getting her ged as an excuse to not work and contribute more.  she needs a serious reality check.


----------



## Tyrasha_Monroe

I honestly dont think farrah is a good mother she wants to go out everyday and she is BOY CRAZY i was happy when that guy asked her when will she spend time with her daughter.

I like Maci but I feel if bentley's father dont want it she need to stop trying to make it work and let it go.

Gary and that girl(I forgot her name) deserve each other they need to stay together they are both immature and etc.

tyle and catelynn needs to LET IT GO


----------



## HOTasFCUK

ILuvShopping said:


> anyone else catch that amber was so worried about the daycare being spotless yet she can't keep her own place cleaned up??? and i can't believe she was practically giving her boyfriend's mother a guilt trip about getting a job.


 
Amber is seriously getting on my nerves. She is so damn whiney and wants everyone to drop everything for her because she is a young mom and needs help but she claims she can do it all herself. She gets upset that gary's mother has to work??? She's got some nerve. Where the hell is Amber's mother? I haven't seen her once lend a helping hand to her daughter but i remember her from the 16&P episode.

And for to her to ask the daycare how well they keep it clean? She is living in a flithy, dirty apartment! Clean your gross place and clean the litter box before the cat decides to do it on the floor instead because no cat likes a dirty box! And stop letting your daughter stick dirty things in her mouth. Ewwww i would be freaked out just letting my kid touch those toys. Who knows who else played with them? Amber is so lazy. She makes me tired just watching her. Have we seen her smile once or say something positive all season?

And lazy Ryan needs to get a job anywhere. I'm sure Wal-Mart or something is hiring. But no, its not what Ryan wants. Any income is better then none. Its sad that they have to depend on their parents to buy diapers when they are the parents and should be doing that. Some guys would go into full-mode and get a job just to support the mother and baby. Not Ryan! Let mommie and daddie handle it!

Butch looked smart in those glasses LOL he should've worn them to court. Is Tyler proposing next week??? Thats what it looked like in the preview!


----------



## ILuvShopping

tyler and catelynn remind me of my boss' grandson and his g/f. they got pregnant and they're only 16. they had the baby and kept it (that part isn't like T&C) but then i think my boss' grandson moved in with his g/f and her parents and they freaking got pregnant AGAIN! like not even a year later.  my boss was soooooooo po'd at her grandson! not to mention it made her a great grandma at the age of 55ish.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Its said that the rest of the family have to clean up their mess. And they do it for the sake of the innocent child. Just like how Farrah's parents let her go out all the time while they stay with the baby. You made your bed now lie in it. And don't get pregnant again! I know so many people (who are married but still) would rather stay home with their babies all the time instead of hitting a club or something. Didn't Tyler and Catelyn have a little scare on the first episode? And they even joked about giving Carly a little brother? Not funny kids!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Its sad that the rest of the family have to clean up their mess. And they do it for the sake of the innocent child. Just like how Farrah's parents let her go out all the time while they stay with the baby. You made your bed now lie in it. And don't get pregnant again! I know so many people (who are married but still) would rather stay home with their babies all the time instead of hitting a club or something. Didn't Tyler and Catelyn have a little scare on the first episode? And they even joked about giving Carly a little brother? Not funny kids!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ILuvShopping said:


> tyler and catelynn remind me of my boss' grandson and his g/f. they got pregnant and they're only 16. they had the baby and kept it (that part isn't like T&C) but then i think my boss' grandson moved in with his g/f and her parents and they freaking got pregnant AGAIN! like not even a year later.  my boss was soooooooo po'd at her grandson! not to mention it made her *a great grandma at the age of 55ish.*




 i can't even fit that math into my head


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ yea it's crazy!! my boss laughs about it sometimes. she started having kids when she was like 16 and her kids had kids when they they were that young.... and it just continues!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

My 73 year old grandmother recently found out she will be a great-grandmother soon and her response in her Italian accent? "Oh my god, i'm getting old!!" LOL Hmmm most woman freak out when they become a grandmother!


----------



## pollinilove

my mother in law said she was not readt to be a grandma when we told her . i was married to her son for 3 years and i was 23 and we had our own money but she was not ready lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i guess it's a mentality thing. i guess no one is ready to be confronted with age like that, regardless of whether or not they're ready for the family to expand and all that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

my mom was ready to be a grandma. she was really excited when my brother's g/f was pregnant. but they were DEFINITELY old enough. my brother was in his early 30's when my first nephew was born.


----------



## pollinilove

my mother in law said she had my husband when she was 28 and i was to young at 23 to have kids what ever p.s we had our own money and never asked them for a dime so what was her problem . anyway back to topic amber is lazy even if she had help with leah i bet her house would still be a mess


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I think when i have a baby (i'm almost 25) my mom (almost 49) will probably feel old but she'll be a hot grandmother LOL my boyfriends mother is 54 and has 2 grandsons and she's telling us to hurry up already and get married and have kids! The other two are getting big so she misses having a baby around. I tell my boyfriend he needs to put a ring on it already or no kids!


----------



## semiramis

:d





pursefanatic85 said:


> i just caught up on the last episode & was thinking the same thing as everyone else. The whole time amber was at the library & they showed leah playing w/ the toys & sticking them in her mouth, i was thinking omg someone should stop her. & the daycare questions, so you vacuum & mop regularly?!? Haha her house is much worse.


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I just want to punch Ryan in the face everytime he comes up on the screen. WTF is his issue with not wanting to get a job?! He has a family for crap's sake!!! Who gives a crap what job you want and don't want?? Does he plan on living off of his parents for the rest of his life?? And why the hell do they continue to pay for his crap??


----------



## pollinilove

ryan seems to be in good health he could join the military it would give him health care for his child


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

pollinilove said:


> ryan seems to be in good health he could join the military it would give him health care for his child




haha true along with the fact that the military may help:

1. man up
2. learn some manners and discipline
3. spare us from seeing him on tv and thus, wanting to choke him out


----------



## KarraAnn

OMG Amber!!! Where did she come up with the notion that she could care for Leah on her own? She says 'I've been fine on my own for 2 weeks already'...uhh yea with your boyfriend paying your bills and apparently you haven't made it to class in those 2 weeks either. So what part of that is making it on your own?!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> haha true along with the fact that the military may help:
> 
> 1. man up
> 2. learn some manners and discipline
> *3. spare us from seeing him on tv and thus, wanting to choke him *out




 i totally agree though, on all accounts.


----------



## pollinilove

i wish whitney and ebony had been on the show would like to see how they turned out


----------



## knasarae

I asked this before but I don't know that anyone answered.  Are they paid at all for this show?


----------



## KarraAnn

^^I don't know for sure, but they probably are. I would have no clue about how much or any of the details..


----------



## Lunov

knasarae said:


> I asked this before but I don't know that anyone answered. Are they paid at all for this show?


 
that's what I always wonder


----------



## KarraAnn

It can't be a ton of money because then I wonder...what does everyone do with it?! Most of those girls are struggling financially.


----------



## michie

That's what I thought. Maybe the $$ is put into a trust or something. Hell, I would be holding my hand out everytime the crew got to my house.


----------



## ILuvShopping

probably like all other reality shows about families that are struggling financially they have to act like they're not getting paid to do it.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Did somebody already post this?

http://www.tmz.com/2010/01/18/mtv-teen-mon-domestic-abuse-violence-arrest-mug-shot/

MTV 'Teen Mom' Allegedly Choked by Her Mother

One of the young mothers from the MTV reality show "*Teen Mom*" was allegedly choked and then hit by her 54-year-old mom this weekend -- and mom is now facing domestic violence charges.

The Council Bluffs Police Department in Iowa tells TMZ *Debra Danielson *-- the mother of 18-year-old "Teen Mom" *Farrah Abraham *--was arrested at around 1 PM on Saturday for suspicion of domestic abuse/serious assault.

According to cops, Farrah and Debra started arguing over childcare issues when Debra allegedly threw an MTV shirt at her daughter ... which landed "on or near" Farrah's baby, who started crying.

That's when Farrah claims she went off on her mother -- who then grabbed Farrah by the throat. Farrah told cops she pushed her mother's hand away from her throat, causing her mother to strike her on the right side of her head and mouth.


[/COLOR]​


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Not a shock.^


----------



## mcb100

oh my gosh. lol.

now i kind of hope farrah moves out of that house


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

from what I've heard Farrah's mom is prepping for a ****load of school work herself. 
sounds like too much stress and she isn't coping with all of Farrah's downfalls?


----------



## cocogirl07

mcb100 said:


> oh my gosh. lol.
> 
> now i kind of hope farrah moves out of that house


 
moves out?? she should get kicked out..If you see how she treats her mom and expects her mom to babysit her child always you would understand why her mom snapped. Im not saying that its right to hit your child, but knowing Farrah she must have pushed her to the limit.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ uhh no, her mom was a complete psycho biotch when farrah's story was on 16 and pregnant.


----------



## BurberryLvr

ILuvShopping said:


> ^^ uhh no, her mom was a complete psycho biotch when farrah's story was on 16 and pregnant.



ITA - she seemed normal at first (in 16 & preg) but then she flipped out on Farrah in the car.  It actually frightened me how she went from her monotone to crazy in a second.

Farrah relies too heavily on her parents to help with Sophia and can definitely be disrespectful, but violence is NEVER the answer.


----------



## GTOFan

Unfortunately Farrah doesn't know how to "kiss ass" to her mom who watches her daughter and houses the both of them.  Growing up my mom played her recording of "I raised 2 girls and I DON'T WANT to raise anymore!"


----------



## Belle49

When I saw the title of the article I immediately assumed it was Farrah and her mom. lol


----------



## knasarae

I completely agree violence is never the answer.  Her mother was wrong for that.  And her mother does have some attitude problems.

However, Farrah is a jerk.  And the tone and language she uses towards her parents..... extremely disrespectful.


----------



## ILuvShopping

but i wonder if it's like "what came first, the chicken or the egg?"
is farrah's mom's attitude because of how farrah acts, or does farrah act that way became of her mom's attitude?


----------



## pursegrl12

best part of the whole article_.........."Debra allegedly threw an* MTV shirt *at her daughter"_


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^^lol

The way Farrah talks to her mother I am actually surprised it took her mom this long to snatch her up.

But on the flip side, her mother is a bit crazy herself and equally to blame.  She should have stopped Farrah in her tracks a LONG time ago because maybe if she did, her anger would not have gotten a hold of her to the point she felt she needed to choke her.


----------



## pollinilove

you all new it was farrah i thought it was catlyne mom she seems crazy


----------



## JSH812

ILuvShopping said:


> but i wonder if it's like "what came first, the chicken or the egg?"
> is farrah's mom's attitude because of how farrah acts, or does farrah act that way became of her mom's attitude?



good point - that gives me an entirely different view on Farrah's situation... maybe she *really just doesn't know any better* - because she's never known anything different.


----------



## michie

She knows better because she doesn't exhibit her extreme behavior in front of friends. When she brought Cole over, she was tame compared to how she usually talks to her parents. Even when those girls picked her up to see the guy who dissed her mothering, she was relatively calm when speaking to Michael and Debra.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

I hate farrrahhh!!!!


----------



## Eclipse4

I hate the girl with girl with the dirty house. Get off your arse and clean! The clothes and clutter are multiplying each episode.


----------



## michie

OMG! Did anyone catch a glimpse at how swollen Leah's diaper was when Gary got in and changed her??!


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG Amber drives me crazy. Is it really necessary to keep asking Gary what's wrong when clearly he is angry because he still wants to be with you??? All she does is nitpick at him. No wonder they fight all the time!


----------



## Eclipse4

michie said:


> OMG! Did anyone catch a glimpse at how swollen Leah's diaper was when Gary got in and changed her??!



Yuck, Gary said something like let me change you before the diaper starts leaking.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Did Ryan really have the nerve to accuse Maci of being LAZY??  

I think this was the first time I felt a little sympathy for Amber.  Not having Leah see her parents fight and be unhappy is a good thing, but she seemed a little dense at why Gary was so upset.  Hopefully, they reach some kind of happy median with each other.  I was a *little* surprised she got hired by the salon since she said her strength was multi-tasking while she was frazzled with Leah (not saying I would be poised there, but the situation portrayed just didn't scream "great at multi-tasking").

Anyone see the promo for the new season / cast for 16 and Pregnant?  I love this show, but at the same time, my heart breaks for all the stress and worry they have to go through.  Guess that's life.


----------



## babieejae1101

Farrah's mother is extremely manipulative. She's like, well, if you move out, you don't love me anymore? She seems extremely mentally unstable, IMO. Ryan is never going to change. Maci needs to get that through her head!! IMO.


----------



## pollinilove

ryan is a jerk and good for gary on telling amber off


----------



## afsweet

i feel sorry for amber. i can't imagine being in her situation- trying to raise a baby with little emotional support from a SO, trying to complete a GED, trying to find a job to become independent, etc. 

i can't believe ryan would talk like that to macy. how dare he accuse her of being "f-ing lazy" and not trying when it comes to her online classes. i couldn't tell if he was trying to be funny or if he's truly that insensitive towards the mother of his child. baby bentley has the sweetest smile ever, and i hope these girls come back for a 2nd season of teen mom because i'd love to see how things work out for each family.

tyler and catelynn genuinely seem to be in love and way past the maturity level of most hs seniors. if i were tyler's mom, i think i'd be just as supportive of the decision to get married just because although they are young, they seem like a great couple. 

farrah is just farrah. still disrespectful and whiny. hello your mother helps you out in so many ways; farrah would not be able to live her teen life if she moves out. and when she said none of the apartments were nice enough for sophia...please they weren't nice enough for farrah! she needs to grow up and get her priorities straight.


----------



## sun.shyne

yeah ryan has absolutely no motivation.  i don't know how or why maci keeps giving him chances.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> OMG! Did anyone catch a glimpse at how swollen Leah's diaper was when Gary got in and changed her??!


 

Yes girl, I saw that. They let her SOAK it up. But did he even wipe her when he changed it? That child is going to grow up with issues the way they argue and curse in front of her.


----------



## pink1

Watching right now...PLEASE explain to me if Amber is home all day while she can't get the laundry done??  I am a sahm (oh yes I'm 33 watching Teen Mom)....my house is clean, laundry is done.  

And Farrah...her voice makes me want to jump through the tv and tell her to zip it!  And get out of her bed and feed her baby in the morning!

Okay just my two cents...ha ha!


----------



## kcf68

^^It okay I 42... We need entertainment while we are SAHM.  We live vicarously through our shows we watch...


----------



## ILuvShopping

when farrah was looking online at places to live and her mom came up behind her... it seriously looked like her mom was on something... totally spaced out... saying  "why don't you want to live here...."   and farrah's responses seemed like acting. that was pretty ridiculous how she responded in such anger and aggression. 

is it really that hard for mother's to take their children to day care?? i'm asking this as an honest question, since i don't have a kid. i just don't understand, especially when last episode amber was like "there is NO way my kid is going to day care, she's not going until she can speak" ???


----------



## Ladybug09

I meant to add earlier, Why would farrah get Birth Control that she would have to put in the fridge if she knows her parents are going to freak out knowing she's on it?????

Dang!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^That whole scenario was just plain dumb.  I mean if she really wanted to hide it from her parents she could of thought of 1000 better places than the fridge.  That was completely a MTV set up and not realistic.


----------



## JSH812

^^ Not to mention, with the NuvaRing it's only "required" to be in the fridge before dispensing to a patient. MTV totally set that one up. I kept mine in my bathroom drawer for years.........(and have had many discussions on how docs think it's totally weird that it has to be in the fridge in their offices - it's not like it's insulin)


----------



## pollinilove

i agree with you and i hate ambers voice Garyyyyyyyyyyyyy thats what she sounds like



pink1 said:


> Watching right now...PLEASE explain to me if Amber is home all day while she can't get the laundry done?? I am a sahm (oh yes I'm 33 watching Teen Mom)....my house is clean, laundry is done.
> 
> And Farrah...her voice makes me want to jump through the tv and tell her to zip it! And get out of her bed and feed her baby in the morning!
> 
> Okay just my two cents...ha ha!


----------



## divadivine682

What got me about Amber this episode is letting Leah play with a prescription bottle of pills from her purse!!!!!!!!!!!!! MTV showed it briefly but I was like .


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

ILuvShopping said:


> but i wonder if it's like "what came first, the chicken or the egg?"
> is farrah's mom's attitude because of how farrah acts, or does farrah act that way became of her mom's attitude?



I agree, this is the question we need to ask before we all judge....


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

pollinilove said:


> i agree with you and i hate ambers voice Garyyyyyyyyyyyyy thats what she sounds like




OMG youre so right.. I have this resounding sound of Garrrrrrrryyyyy in my head... its like ringingly annoying


----------



## HOTasFCUK

ILuvShopping said:


> when farrah was looking online at places to live and her mom came up behind her... it seriously looked like her mom was on something... totally spaced out... saying "why don't you want to live here...." and farrah's responses seemed like acting. that was pretty ridiculous how she responded in such anger and aggression.
> 
> is it really that hard for mother's to take their children to day care?? i'm asking this as an honest question, since i don't have a kid. i just don't understand, especially when last episode amber was like "there is NO way my kid is going to day care, she's not going until she can speak" ???


 
Farrah's mom looks like a pill addict or an alcoholic to me. She always seems stoned or "off". I can't get over how stupid Farrah was to go out and look at apartments where she would be a roomate to 4+ teenagers who are enjoying their life and partying while she thinks she's going to move in there with a damn baby? Do you think they want to hear your baby crying at all hours of the night? And by the looks of how fast Farrah jumps out of bed at 5am when Sophia is crying, she would be kicked out in about a day after nobody would want to put up with her! 

I haven't checked this thread in a few days as i've been sick so i'm not sure if its already been posted (i'm sure it ahs!) that Farrah's mom got arrested for choking her. I saw it on TMZ and again today. How come they Farrah and her mom have different last names? Maybe her mom never changed her name when she got married? I remember when we all were trying to figure out if that guy was Farrah's dad because she kept calling him by his first name but since they look alike, i assume they are.

And i'm sad next week is the season finale! Are they coming back???


----------



## mcb100

Idt they're coming back after the season finale, because they showed like a 30 second preview thing of what looks like a new 16 & Pregnant (or Teen Mom), with new teenage moms and babies. The old teen moms weren't anywhere to be seen on the preveiw thing.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Really? New teens would be ok but i'm so hooked on this show and these four girls!


----------



## mcb100

i know, its  like we already know these girls and who is who, ya know?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Yup! We know everything know and with that we want to know more!!! Like will any of the couples ever get married? Will Farrah find a daddy for Sophia? Will they even mention Farrah's ex and him dying?


----------



## pollinilove

the way amber act you would think she grew up a spoiled rich girl with maids and cooks but i know she did not . so why does she act that way


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Oh i know! She acts so entitled Are you kidding? And i remember from her 16&P episode, her house wasn't much better? I just don't think Amber can do it on her own when she gets too angry at other people for not helping her. Doing it on your own means just that: you and only you! She gets upset with Gary's mom for getting a job? Where the hell is your own mom? We haven't seen/heard of her once on teen moms! And the condition she was living in disgusted me. Hopefully she keeps the new place cleaner. And not to sound like a downer but i'd liek to see how long it is until she realzes she can't pay for rent, bills, her car, gas, food, everything for the baby, etc. on her pay? She'll be calling up Gary with her sweet voice telling him to come over and that will turn into a sleepover and before you know it, they will be back to square one with Gary paying the rent and her screaming at him.


----------



## ~NIKITA~

HOTasFCUK said:


> Yup! We know everything know and with that we want to know more!!! Like will any of the couples ever get married? Will Farrah find a daddy for Sophia? Will they even mention Farrah's ex and him dying?



omg her x died one she dated on the show or sophia's dad


----------



## blah956

~NIKITA~ said:


> omg her x died one she dated on the show or sophia's dad



the biological dad to sophia died


----------



## pollinilove

why in 16&pregnant did farrahs mom say no to a ford focus she said she did not like them? i think a ford focus is a good car for someone who does not have a lot of money .
spo can someone tell me whats wrong with the ford focus i would drive one


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I can't wait for the new season of 16 & pregnant I never saw the first season, but love teen mom.

Ryan gets on my gosh darn nerves. Maci does EVERYTHING, he does absolutely nothing. & she is so calm while he's saying she doesn't do anything, she's dropping classes b/c she's lazy, she not going to finish school. Where the heck is he at the whole time, he doesn't work, I guess out w/ friends.

Everytime Gary comes over Leah's diaper is always saturated w/ pee. Seriously?! & she's always yelling at him & she's like don't yell in front of Leah...so I guess it's okay for her to yell & curse, right? I mean every other word out of that girls mouth is foul.

Farrah just needs to grow up. Period. I was 17 when I had my son & I matured throughout my pregnancy. I never went out w/ friends. My mind wasn't set at ME. ME. ME. Her thing is I'll take care of Sophia when I'm ready to get up. Sorry sweetie it doesn't work that way. 

Oh & to answer someones question about daycare. I didn't want my son in daycare either. When I went back to school (when he was 1 mo.) I had my grandmother watch him monday through thursday & I wouldn't go to school friday (she had to work). After I graduated HS I worked from my home & decided to put him in daycare when he was around 4 years old just so he can interact w/ other children his age. I think it's more of the fear the parent has from leaving the child in someone else's hands you really don't know.


----------



## knasarae

HOTasFCUK said:


> ^Really? New teens would be ok but i'm so hooked on this show and these four girls!


 
I'm pretty sure the new teens will be the next season of 16 & Pregnant.  Hopefully these girls will continue on Teen Mom, if that's what they want.  And maybe they'll incorporate some of the new girls into it or not.

Ryan is a SuperLoser.  Maci needs to drop him and move on with her life.  I don't care if he was joking about calling her lazy, that joke was in extremely poor taste.

I found it very funny that Amber was talking about what a great multitasker she was.  It was obvious to me that Leah did not want to be in the floor, I kept saying to the tv "Just pick her up!" lol.

Farrah is a jerk.  Complaining about her mother coming to get Sophia at 5 am when she is FEEDING her and stuff??  And did anyone notice she was sleeping in super thick eye-liner?  I wonder does she always sleep in her makeup like that?  I thought the birth control was a setup too.

Tyler is so sweet and mature.  I hope he and Catelynn make it in the long run cause they do seem very mature for their age and they make a good couple.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ i always wonder about the wake up scenes and going to bed scenes. i think they're just re-enacted for the cameras. why would a camera crew be in their rooms when they're just waking up? that's just kinda creepy lol


----------



## HOTasFCUK

ILuvShopping said:


> ^^ i always wonder about the wake up scenes and going to bed scenes. i think they're just re-enacted for the cameras. why would a camera crew be in their rooms when they're just waking up? that's just kinda creepy lol


 
I know! Did you see Farrah sleeping? Friggin' scary looking. She kept moving her hand and opening it so i thought she was really sleeping. But i could never fall asleep knowing someone was watching me let alone filming me! I don't think i could even fall asleep at a sleep clinic! And since Farrah knew she was being filmed, its really pathetic she didn't jump out of bed when her baby was crying. How do you sleep through that? I jump out of bed at all hours of the night when my cats scratch at my bedroom door.


----------



## serena11

I am going to have to stick up for Farrah (again)- I know she comes accross on the show as a brat but I think she was raised that way and has yet to wake up to her new reality. She was a pageant girl/cheerleader and I think she's still mopey over having to give all that up. I got the impressions from her episode that her mom forced her to have the baby- I am not advocating abortion or anything but I think Farrah resents having been told what to do about her situation. That being said, little Sophia is here now and she needs to woman-up and take care of her because I don't think it's a good idea to leave Sophia with her grandmother.


----------



## michie

I think Farrah's mother asked her what they were going to do and Farrah opted to keep the baby.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

serena11 said:


> I am going to have to stick up for Farrah (again)- I know she comes accross on the show as a brat but I think she was raised that way and has yet to wake up to her new reality. She was a pageant girl/cheerleader and I think she's still mopey over having to give all that up. I got the impressions from her episode that her mom forced her to have the baby- I am not advocating abortion or anything but I think Farrah resents having been told what to do about her situation. That being said, little Sophia is here now and she needs to woman-up and take care of her because I don't think it's a good idea to leave Sophia with her grandmother.




you make a good point. i do think, though, that regardless of what happened and why, she SHOULD give her parents some credit for taking care of her daughter while she goes off and does teenage things. at this point it doesn't matter whose choice it was to keep the baby and why, farrah is the mother and she needs to act like one, including being grateful for any help that she can get. 

in the end, it's farrah who got pregnant, not her mom, so regardless of whether her mom "made" her keep the baby or not, it's farrah's actions that got her into the situation to begin with.


----------



## Annylicious

serena11 said:


> I am going to have to stick up for Farrah (again)- I know she comes accross on the show as a brat but I think she was raised that way and has yet to wake up to her new reality. She was a pageant girl/cheerleader and I think she's still mopey over having to give all that up. I got the impressions from her episode that her mom forced her to have the baby- I am not advocating abortion or anything but I think Farrah resents having been told what to do about her situation. That being said, little Sophia is here now and she needs to woman-up and take care of her because I don't think it's a good idea to leave Sophia with her grandmother.


 

On 16&P, Farrah's mom actually said the best thing would be to give the baby up for adoption, but Farrah wanted to keep the baby.


----------



## pollinilove

i hope gary breaks up with amber and meets a nice girl sorry but amber is a brat . most guys would not put up with her


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think farrah acts for the camera, just like her mom when she looks all dopey.


----------



## kbela1

There's a marathon of this show on today.  Amber drives me nuts.  A commercial just came on- new season/new girls comes on Feb 10th!


----------



## serena11

I am going to miss these girls- I'm invested in their stories. Gary is kind of a mess but at least he's there and he does seem to try. He probably just needs one of those daddy basics classes. I just feel so bad for these kids- I worry about their futures. Where is Amber's family (besides her sketchy dad)?


----------



## lovelysarahg

I think Maci is doing fine as a teen mom, and the more I see of Caitlynn, I think she made the right decision (an obviously hard one) to give her daughter up for adoption. I really worry about Amber and Leah...I wish she had more support from her family (wherever they are).
As for Farrah, I think she's immature, but I hope she is able to get her act together. There are two sides to every story and it seems likely her dysfunctional relationship with her mom is just as much her mom's fault as her's.


----------



## mcb100

i wonder how come amber's parents aren't ever shown on the show? Gary's mom was shown a lot. maybe her parents just opted not to be on the show? who knows.


----------



## aklein

Wow, Amber is cleaning!  Glad to see that Gary finally grew a spine and told Amber he was mad at the way she was acting and that he wanted to make sure he saw his daughter.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

mcb100 said:


> i wonder how come amber's parents aren't ever shown on the show? Gary's mom was shown a lot. maybe her parents just opted not to be on the show? who knows.


 
They showed Amber's dad but i read on another board her mom didn't want to be shown. But she doesn't even mention her! Like how about dropping your baby off with your mom for a few hours and giving Gary's mom a break?


----------



## Megs

First off I love this show! 

I know the editing on these shows makes people appear a certain way. That being said, Farrah really bothers me. I do think it is not entirely her fault. Her parents say they want her to grow up but at the same time they take Sophia anytime Farrah asks, rather than putting their foot down. Farrah doesn't know better really. 

Maci seems to be doing really well as a mom. I feel bad for her that Matt is just never really trying and never really seeming into it. Their families want to give them support and help them stay together, but I wonder if it will last. 

Catelynn - she had such a hard time giving up their baby, but I really do think they made the best choice. Especially with their family situation. 

I just can't even talk about Amber and Gary.


----------



## MACsarah

When Amber is looking at apartments, and she mentions the roof, I rolled my eyes. its $350. You get what you pay for. you're not gonna get a manhatten penthouse.

did anyone notice Maci's phone upgrade? She went from a flip phone, to a blackberry. these girls are getting paid by mtv, right?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Yup i'm sure they are all being compensated! I just wonder how much though!

And when Maci put Bently in daycare, she said it cost more then her rent. Was she referring to the rent her and Ryan use to pay when they lived on their own? She's living at home for free i assume.


----------



## Megs

^ I never used to think these "reality stars" got paid, but I am fairly certain they all do. What is Amber doing with her part?!


----------



## knasarae

^^I'm wondering the same thing.  Cause Amber seems broke as a joke.  I would agree why else would these girls continue after 16 & Preg if they weren't being compensated?  I think they are, I guess it's just not a  lot.

Ryan is a bum.  Maci needs to drop him and move on.

And unfortunately I think if Farrah's mom tried to put her foot down and stop watching Sophia, Farrah would just take her over her grandparent's house.  They seem to indulge her just the same.


----------



## pink1

OMG!  I was laying in bed thinking about this last night (insomnia stinks!).  Obviously if Amber needs government assistance that is fine.  But don't you think MTV pays them per episode???


----------



## pasdedeux

I am 98% certain they get paid per episode. I doubt they did for their single episodes on 16 & Pregnant but now this is like any other reality TV show, they're getting paychecks for this.

Amber just seems really bad with money, which is sort of funny since she was always yelling at Gary for buying things even though he was the one working full time. 

I don't agree that Macy needs to dump Ryan. I think she needs to put her foot down and be her child's mother and say "you being a part of this family and taking care of YOUR child is no longer optional." When they went to counseling and acted all stunned that they decided that Bentley came between them....I don't think it was Bentley, it's the fact she got knocked up in the honeymoon phase of the relationship. Either way, I think she's a good mom.

I think Caitlynn would have made the best mom of them all, though. She and Tyler seem to be the only couple who really, honestly love each other.

Farrah makes me want to punch something. When she went over that guy's apartment and he was basically like "wtf are you doing out at night, where is your baby?" it was a great moment. Her parents should start charging her for babysitting and add it up on the fridge. OTOH, at least the baby is in the hands of people who at least survived one child. Not sure how well it would play out if Farrah actually had to raise the kid herself, and I think her family knows that.


----------



## aklein

MACsarah said:


> When Amber is looking at apartments, and she mentions the roof, I rolled my eyes. its $350. You get what you pay for. you're not gonna get a manhatten penthouse.
> 
> did anyone notice Maci's phone upgrade? She went from a flip phone, to a blackberry. these girls are getting paid by mtv, right?


 
In some parts of the country $350 would buy you a pretty nice place.  According to wiki, Gary and Amber are from Anderson, IN.  If you look at what places cost there, rents are what some people would consider pretty cheap.  But if you are working a minimum wage job or in the service industry, that price can be pretty hefty.  Taking into consideration that Amber is on government assistance, $350 a month for rent might as well be $1000/month.  



pink1 said:


> OMG! I was laying in bed thinking about this last night (insomnia stinks!). Obviously if Amber needs government assistance that is fine. But don't you think MTV pays them per episode???


 
They may get a per diem but it might not be that much.  Some reality shows pay, some don't pay anything more than to cover your food for the day.  I think it depends on how popular the show is and how much money the network can get for ads during the show.  This makes me think the girls don't get paid much, if anything.


----------



## serena11

Here is what I've noticed: (1) Maci has a an apple laptop and a fairly snazzy car- where are those from? (2) Amber eats out a lot and seems to have a lot of clothes and stuff and (3) who is paying for Caitlynn to get anything? Her mom doesn't seem to have any money, they never mention her dad, so does that mean Tyler's mom is covering her expenses?


----------



## aklein

serena11 said:


> Here is what I've noticed: (1) Maci has a an apple laptop and a fairly snazzy car- where are those from? (2) Amber eats out a lot and seems to have a lot of clothes and stuff and (3) who is paying for Caitlynn to get anything? Her mom doesn't seem to have any money, they never mention her dad, so does that mean Tyler's mom is covering her expenses?


 
Well if you look at Maci's home and Ryan's home, both of their parents seem to be doing well financially.  I would imagine her car and her laptop are from her parents.
Who knows where Amber's money comes from?  It could be she spends it on frivolous things -- clothes and going out to eat.  Her clothes seem to be the Forever 21 type, so I don't think she is spending tons of money on clothes.
I don't see Caitlyn or Tyler spending money on much of anything.  They seem to stay in and when they do go out, they bowl.


----------



## kbela1

The parents of both Maci and Ryan have gorgeous homes...I'm sure that's why both of them have cars, clothes, phones, etc.


----------



## pasdedeux

I think this show is organized in such a way to portray Maci and Ryan as the rich kids, Amber as the poor kid, Farrah as the spoiled kid, and Caitlynn as the kid from the troubled family. Whether these roles are accurate or not, I don't know, but the fact remains that someone is paying for Bentley's daycare, etc and I don't see too much footage of Maci working so...just like someone paid for Caitynn's retreat, and someone undoubtedly paid Amber's deposit on her apartment. I just don't buy that these kids are coming up with any of this money themselves.


----------



## knasarae

aklein said:


> Well if you look at Maci's home and Ryan's home, both of their parents seem to be doing well financially.  I would imagine her car and her laptop are from her parents.
> Who knows where Amber's money comes from?  It could be she spends it on frivolous things -- clothes and going out to eat.  Her clothes seem to be the Forever 21 type, so I don't think she is spending tons of money on clothes.
> I don't see Caitlyn or Tyler spending money on much of anything.  They seem to stay in and when they do go out, they bowl.



I agree with that. But what I find strange is the computer. It seems like EVERYBODY who is on a reality show on MTV gets an Apple laptop. I dont understand why this show would be any different. But I haven't seen the other girls with a MAC unless I just wasn't paying attention. I wonder about that.


----------



## aklein

^^^Well it seems like all the kids have Apple laptops these days.  Last summer when I started grad school, I knew I was one of the older people in class because I had a PC.
Even the high school kids that go to the local coffee shop have them.  No joke.


----------



## knasarae

Wow I guess I am behind too lol. I had planned on getting one two years ago but my laptop gave out on me too early so didn't havE "apple" money yet and just got a pc
lol.


----------



## aklein

Haha, Knas.  We're old.


----------



## knasarae




----------



## michie

Right there with y'all LOL!


----------



## ~NIKITA~

blah956 said:


> the biological dad to sophia died



oh wow does anyone know what happened to him??


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

~NIKITA~ said:


> oh wow does anyone know what happened to him??



Yes, he passed away in a car accident


----------



## Megs

^ Really?? Why do they make it sound like he just didn't want to be a part of her life (or that Farrah didn't want him to know)

That is so sad


----------



## sweetlove

knasarae said:


> I agree with that. But what I find strange is the computer. It seems like EVERYBODY who is on a reality show on MTV gets an Apple laptop. I dont understand why this show would be any different. But I haven't seen the other girls with a MAC unless I just wasn't paying attention. I wonder about that.



Farrah has an iPhone and an iMac  (I feel like a major geek for noticing) Not sure if the latter is hers or her family's though.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Megs said:


> ^ Really?? Why do they make it sound like he just didn't want to be a part of her life (or that Farrah didn't want him to know)
> 
> That is so sad



Yup, here are some details:

"On Decemeber 28, 2008 Derek Underwood (Sophia's dad) was driving when he lost control of the car; it skidded and flipped over into a power pole killing Underwood and another passenger, Zachary Mendoza. Both boys were from Council Bluffs, Iowa and were 18-years-old at the time of their death. Another teenager in the car, Dustin Congdon, survived."

From this article: http://starcasm.net/archives/27125


----------



## serena11

On 16 & preggers they made sophias dad out to be emotionally abusive and not someone Farrah planned to have anything to do with, but I wonder about his parents. It would be nice if sophia had them in her life (assuming they are not nuts)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

didn't they allude to the fact that before his death, they chose to cut off contact with sophia's dad and his side of family?

he might have been a bad guy, but imagine being his parents (sophia's grandparents). through no fault of your own, someone else has deemed you unfit to ever have contact with your grandchild. you have no say in it. 

she's their's just as much as she is farrah's parents'. that really, really sucks.


----------



## buzzytoes

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> Yup, here are some details:
> 
> "On Decemeber 28, 2008 Derek Underwood (Sophia's dad) was driving when he lost control of the car; it skidded and flipped over into a power pole killing Underwood and another passenger, Zachary Mendoza. Both boys were from Council Bluffs, Iowa and were 18-years-old at the time of their death. Another teenager in the car, Dustin Congdon, survived."
> 
> From this article: http://starcasm.net/archives/27125


 
I thought for some reason that Sophia's Dad was older. I don't know why. I could have sworn she said he was out of school (which he could be at 18) but just the way she talked made me think he was in his 20s I guess.


----------



## knasarae

Farrah and her mom both agreed they were not going to tell him.  And when he found out on his own and asked Farrah about it she pretty much told him she wanted him to have no part in her or their babies life.  He was pretty much completely cut off during those first months of her pregnancy.

That is a shame though if his parents, Sophia's grandparents, want to be active in her life and are not allowed.  I have no idea if they want to or not.  But if they do, that's really not fair.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think if sophia's other grandparents wanted to be in her life, they could. if farrah and her parents were refusing it, sophia's father's parents would just have to take them to court for visitation rights.

right?

and looking at farrah's house, it seems like her family is fairly well off too. 
and what's with the curtain in front of the front door? think it's for privacy purposes or an actual way to decorate?


----------



## michie

That house is CLUTTERED...it looks like the set of "Sanford & Son". Very nice house, still.


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> i think if sophia's other grandparents wanted to be in her life, they could. if farrah and her parents were refusing it, sophia's father's parents would just have to take them to court for visitation rights.
> 
> right?
> 
> and looking at farrah's house, it seems like her family is fairly well off too.
> and what's with the curtain in front of the front door? think it's for privacy purposes or an actual way to decorate?


 
She's in Idaho, so I thought it was to keep the help insulate the home by preventing heat lose from the front door.  Maybe I am overthinking it though.


----------



## buzzytoes

aklein said:


> She's in Idaho, so I thought it was to keep the help insulate the home by preventing heat lose from the front door. Maybe I am overthinking it though.


 
I think you might be overthinking it.  I live right next door in WY and we don't do silly stuff like hang a curtain over our door to keep the heat in. I am thinking it is just her Mom's weird way of decorating.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yeah that house would drive me UP THE WALL! it's so nice but so so cluttered! it's verging on an episode of hoarders in there!


----------



## aklein

Lol they do that at the bars in NYC and Philly in the winter time.  I forgot that Farrah's mom is kinda nuts.  I am too overstimulated by the Saints win at the moment.


----------



## sun.shyne

i don't think its fair AT ALL for Farrah and her parents to deny Sophia's other family to be in her life.  we don't know for sure what the circumstances are but if they have a desire to be in her life, they should be able to.  her father's family is just as important as her mother's.

and yes, i definitely agree about that house being so cluttered.  it gets on my nerves...it looks like stuff is just packed in there.


----------



## Jeneen

aklein said:


> She's in Idaho, so I thought it was to keep the help insulate the home by preventing heat lose from the front door. Maybe I am overthinking it though.


 
I think she's in Iowa.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea council bluffs is in Iowa.  but we do get confused with idaho all the time....


----------



## aklein

Oops, thought she was in Idaho.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

What is the latest with Farrah's mother?


----------



## serena11

Grandparents don't really have a right to visitation, etc. if the parent is competent and does not want the contact. The court really favor a parent's right to raise their child and a parent can choose who the child has contact with- the other set of grandparents can sue all they want, but they have no standing to demand access to the child.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah, i figured as much, it's a shame


----------



## lovelysarahg

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> What is the latest with Farrah's mother?



Last I heard (from TMZ a few days ago), she had pleaded not guilty and had another court date in a few weeks.


----------



## ILuvShopping

serena11 said:


> Grandparents don't really have a right to visitation, etc. if the parent is competent and does not want the contact. The court really favor a parent's right to raise their child and a parent can choose who the child has contact with- the other set of grandparents can sue all they want, but they have no standing to demand access to the child.



hmmm that's sad


----------



## knasarae

Well we don't really know if the paternal grandparents even want or have tried to have some type of contact with Sophia.


----------



## serena11

Bentley is actually one lucky baby- even if his parents don't make it work, it seems like both families really love him and will still be good grandparents for him. I feel the worst for Leah- all that yelling and belittling can't be pleasant. Also, I know Gary comes up short a lot, but he does try. I feel that Amber sets him up for failure by calling him in a panic and then becoming angry when he can't make her problems go away.


----------



## downrabbithole

Was it someone here or televisionwithoutpity.com who said Amber looks like Renee Zelleweger in a chubby suit? I know that's mean, but she has the same squinty eyes and pout....it totally does look like Renee playing a role.


----------



## serena11

^oy!


----------



## downrabbithole

It's true! I thought the same thing when I first heard it, but now that I look at her, it really does look like her.


----------



## gelbergirl

. . . maybe that is the appeal of Amber . . . 
I am amazed to watch her.   She has so much with Gary and just goes off on him all the time.
Little baby Leah could have such a loving home , why don't they give it to her


----------



## pollinilove

thats a slap in the face to renee zellewer shes pretty and amber is well ok looking.



downrabbithole said:


> Was it someone here or televisionwithoutpity.com who said Amber looks like Renee Zelleweger in a chubby suit? I know that's mean, but she has the same squinty eyes and pout....it totally does look like Renee playing a role.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber looks like Miss Chin from Mad TV, with a little extra weight...


----------



## greekgoddess

I know that Farrah's baby daddy died in a car accident recently.  Here's a link http://www.ketv.com/news/19431262/detail.html


----------



## Jeneen

serena11 said:


> Bentley is actually one lucky baby- even if his parents don't make it work, it seems like both families really love him and will still be good grandparents for him. I feel the worst for Leah- all that yelling and belittling can't be pleasant. Also, I know Gary comes up short a lot, but he does try. *I feel that Amber sets him up for failure by calling him in a panic and then becoming angry when he can't make her problems go away*.


 
I see your point - she calls him freaking out and he's caught off guard and at work and what is he supposed to do right that second? They need some communication help.


----------



## aklein

downrabbithole said:


> Was it someone here or televisionwithoutpity.com who said Amber looks like Renee Zelleweger in a chubby suit? I know that's mean, but she has the same squinty eyes and pout....it totally does look like Renee playing a role.


 
It's true.  Both of them always have that 'I just sucked on a lemon' face.  Amber needs to lay off the black eyeliner and put away the Amy Winehouse instructional eye makeup video.



Jeneen said:


> I see your point - she calls him freaking out and he's caught off guard and at work and what is he supposed to do right that second? They need some communication help.


 
I know!  Poor guy really can't catch a break.  Those two need something.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think amber's hairstyle with her choice of makeup is scary. too much black.  and the bangs do nothing for her face. to me they make her eyes look even smaller


----------



## pollinilove

the bangs make her face look fuller like fat . my hair stylist  told me i would look bad in bangs .


----------



## Jeannam2008

So tonight is the season finale right? at 10. I'm sad it's over. I hope the come out with another season with the same girls. I know their starting a new 16 & pregnant with new girls. It just won't be the same.


----------



## michie

Oh, I'm sure it'll be same script, different cast. But, I hope they keep up with the original girls, too. I thought it was the cutest thing when Maci dropped Bentley off and told him to call her if he needed anything!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I know. I love Maci I just wish Ryan would step up to the plate. He blames her for everything but she's the one working her butt off caring for Bentley, and school, and a job. And he is job-less and doesn't give a hoot!
And I'm tired of Amber's hair she needs a new style! What's with the extra long side burns? lmao.

And Catelynn and her man! AWH I still love them I can't wait for tonights episode


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

michie said:


> Oh, I'm sure it'll be same script, different cast. But, I hope they keep up with the original girls, too. *I thought it was the cutest thing when Maci dropped Bentley off and told him to call her if he needed anything!*




I know, I was like awww so cute!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Ryan is such a douche bag!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Seriously!!!! Maci and Bentley deserve better. I mean he seriously needs to grow up.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Wow, I'm really sad it's over. It's rare that I feel like a "reality" show even approaches reality, but those girls were special. 

I feel like Maci is a wonderful mother and it's unfortunate that Ryan happened to supply the sperm... She needs to run away from him, fast!

And it's sad that really the only couple that seems ready to have the baby they created is Catelynn and her boyfriend (can't remember his name). They are mature beyond their years and seem to be perfect for each other. I totally understand their motivations for choosing adoption, though.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ For anyone that's seen the preview for the "check up with dr. drew" next tuesday at 10pm. Catelynn said something along the lines of if it wasn't for having a baby we wouldn't be together. 
I hope she isn't talking about her and Tyler b/c I love those two. They have such a strong relationship together and the way tonight's episode ended with them. I was so excited and ready to cry happy tears when Tyler did what he did. AWH!


----------



## amymarie

Aw Maci is a great mom. I can't stand Amber for some reason. Catelynn and her bf are cute, seem mature. I hated Farrah at first, but I think she has grown a bit and I kind of feel bad for her.


----------



## alliemia

i shuddered when they were driving home from music class and flashed on sophia and she was in a bulky coat in her car seat, and not only that, the straps were really slack..pretty unsafe.

i think farrah made a lot of progress as a mother. amber needs to learn a bit more on how to act around her child. the yelling, name calling. oh and ryan..he just needs to go.


----------



## iamsmilin

Jeannam2008 said:


> ^ For anyone that's seen the preview for the "check up with dr. drew" next tuesday at 10pm. Catelynn said something along the lines of if it wasn't for having a baby we wouldn't be together.
> I hope she isn't talking about her and Tyler b/c I love those two. They have such a strong relationship together and the way tonight's episode ended with them. I was so excited and ready to cry happy tears when Tyler did what he did. AWH!


I thought she said that if they kept the baby they would no longer be together. I hope they are happy, they deserve it.

Ryan makes me want to scream.  The guy is such a douche. I hope Maci finishes with college and finds a good man.

Farrah is a mess.  Of all the mothers, I feel like she is the most scripted.  Like her and her mom will play it up for MTV, even though I'm sure hey are nuts.

For Leah's sake I hope Amber gets it together.  I hate how they talk all over each other and her first response is anger. I do commend her for knowing that all the arguing is bad for Leah.

If they are done with the show, I hope they do a special in a few years so we know what happens to everyone.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think tyler said on a previous episode that he wasn't 'in love' with catelynn when she got pregnant but the whole experience is what brought them together. it was when he was having the discussion with his mom about wanting to get a ring for catelynn. 

so it seems as though they were just having a little 'fun' and oops came baby and then they become close and 'in love'


----------



## divadivine682

OMG! Did anyone else see on the commercial for the Dr. Drew special that Amber may be pregnant again?!!!! yikes.


----------



## SuLi

I really hope that Dr. Drew gives Ryan a piece of his mind next week.


----------



## michie

I saw that! I honestly thought Catelynn & Tyler would be the 1st to get pregnant again. They exhibit maturity, but that 1st "Teen Mom" epi had me nervous for them.


----------



## divadivine682

michie said:


> I saw that! I honestly thought Catelynn & Tyler would be the 1st to get pregnant again. They exhibit maturity, but that 1st "Teen Mom" epi had me nervous for them.


 
Honestly, I too *still* think they'll get pregnant in the close future. Only because of how much they really miss their daughter and could possibly say to themselves "we can do it now". Hmmm....


----------



## divadivine682

SuLi said:


> I really hope that Dr. Drew gives Ryan a piece of his mind next week.


 
Can't wait for that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Well I hope they atleast wait till their schooling is done, have good jobs, and can honestly afford a baby. They'd make great parents but with her family it was a toxic environment. Tyler would be an amazing father. I just hope they wait, wait, wait!!!

And Amber better not be pregnant, that's the last thing those 2 need.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was reading on another forum that Farrah got preggers again by Shaq (not the basketball player - LOL).  However she chose to terminate.


----------



## GTOFan

I enjoyed the finale.  I hope in the recap that Amber's not pregnant and from the preview I actually felt sorry for Farrah, she's so young to be so insecure coz she doesn't have a man.  Rooting for Cate and Tyler to stay together.


----------



## pollinilove

do you think the adopted parents will let tyler and catelynne see carly if they are married and he has a career in the air force ?


----------



## iamsmilin

It's an open adoption, so I assume they are allowed to see Carly, they just have to schedule a time.


----------



## lovelysarahg

^ I might be wrong, but didn't they say earlier in the season that Catelynn and Tyler are allowed to see Carly twice a year?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder if that confuses a child as they're growing up? or maybe there's some way to explain it when they start to wonder "who are these people who come around twice a year and why do i have to moms and two dads"


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I think i remember hearing that they would be able to see Carly for her first birthday. That proposal made me teary. I just wonder how things will be once they are married, settled down, and ready to have kids. Won't it feel awful that they will ahve a new family and not Carly? I hope everything works out for them. Loved last nights episode. I can't believe Farrah still never mentioned that her baby's father passed away. I think we saw a different side of her yesterday. She seems like she is being more involved with Sophia by taking her places and doing activities with her. 

I'm so sick of hearing Amber crying. Enough already. And i'm glad Gary put his foot down in the dollar store. Even for a lousy dollar, he shouldn't have to pay for Amber's extras. I'm glad he didn't give her a free ride. You want to buy stuff, that should come out of your pocket. Even if its $1.

Wow Maci and Ryan need to be done. He seriously doesn't give a damn. If i were Maci, i would see how long it takes Ryan to call her up and want to see his child. Can't believe his comment for next weeks show, i hope Dr. Drew rips him a new one!


----------



## gelbergirl

Regarding Catelynn and Tyler, I wonder how they REALLY would have done with the stresses of marriage and parenthood like the rest of the cast?
What do you all think?


----------



## iamsmilin

HOTasFCUK said:


> I'm so sick of hearing Amber crying. Enough already. And i'm glad Gary put his foot down in the dollar store. Even for a lousy dollar, he shouldn't have to pay for Amber's extras. I'm glad he didn't give her a free ride. You want to buy stuff, that should come out of your pocket. Even if its $1.


 
ITA!  I was so glad that he didn't get that stuff for her.  I can't believe how she was saying she was paying for all the expensive stuff.  OMG!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I know! He tells her he only has $20 to spend and of course she's thinking she's going to blow it all and more! I guess she figures she pays rent, daycare, gas, bills, food, etc. so he can pay for whatever else she needs. I feel bad for Gary when he was saying he misses his family. Amber seems like she doesn't care anymore.


----------



## michie

What can you say? Teenagers are fickle. One minute, your BF/GF is the love of your life...The next thing you know, it's Thursday and your feelings have changed. I think this show is good because it also shows that just because you have a baby, a bond together, doesn't mean that you'll be bonded for life.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Looks like next season we are going to have another Farrah.  I was watching the preview and it just so shocking to me kids who have the audacity to yell "Shut the F*ck up" to their parents.  This just blows my mind.  

Bentley's mohawk was just too adorable for words!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^OMG Bentley's mohawk was the cutest thing ever!!! I liked his little blue cake too!


----------



## serena11

Ryan is not going to stick around and help Maci- On some level he's over her and I think he makes the half-asssed effort only to keep his parents off his back. Maci definitely gave her virginity to the wrong guy- I think he probably does hit on other girls when he's out with his boys. I really wish they'd stay with these guys for a little longer...


----------



## Heath-kkf

HOTasFCUK said:


> I think i remember hearing that they would be able to see Carly for her first birthday. That proposal made me teary. I just wonder how things will be once they are married, settled down, and ready to have kids. Won't it feel awful that they will ahve a new family and not Carly? I hope everything works out for them. Loved last nights episode. I can't believe Farrah still never mentioned that her baby's father passed away. I think we saw a different side of her yesterday. She seems like she is being more involved with Sophia by taking her places and doing activities with her.
> 
> I'm so sick of hearing Amber crying. Enough already. And i'm glad Gary put his foot down in the dollar store. Even for a lousy dollar, he shouldn't have to pay for Amber's extras. I'm glad he didn't give her a free ride. You want to buy stuff, that should come out of your pocket. Even if its $1.
> 
> Wow Maci and Ryan need to be done. He seriously doesn't give a damn. If i were Maci, i would see how long it takes Ryan to call her up and want to see his child. Can't believe his comment for next weeks show, i hope Dr. Drew rips him a new one!



Well, he (Ryan) did say that if it weren't for the kid he wouldn't talk to her again. Bad sign, and on another episode something along the same lines was said. They need to split because it will seemingly never work out in the end and I think it would be harder on the kid as he got older.

And the whole thing with Amber and "oh, I'll just go on govt. assistance" really bothers me. Oh, since you don't want to live with your child's father you should be entitled to your own apartment at the government (erm, tax payers expense)?? Because you decide you just don't want to deal with your child's father. Wish these young people would think about the risk they are taking having unprotected sex and whether they really would welcome a baby with that person.

I hope to instill those sorts of values in my kids someday that if you're not ready to have a baby, if the person you are with is not ready for one, and you don't want this person still in your life in 16 years than don't be intimate. No protection is 100% effective.


----------



## MACsarah

"i'm a single mother and I* have to* work to take care of Liyah" -Amber.

No way! omfg. are you serious? I never knew that!


----------



## aklein

Heath-kkf said:


> And the whole thing with Amber and "oh, I'll just go on govt. assistance" really bothers me. Oh, since you don't want to live with your child's father you should be entitled to your own apartment at the government (erm, tax payers expense)?? Because you decide you just don't want to deal with your child's father. *Wish these young people would think about the risk they are taking having unprotected sex and whether they really would welcome a baby with that person.*
> 
> I hope to instill those sorts of values in my kids someday that if you're not ready to have a baby, if the person you are with is not ready for one, and you don't want this person still in your life in 16 years than don't be intimate. No protection is 100% effective.


 
I think part of the problem is these kids are the ones that got the abstinence only message in high school.  I am going to guess based on the reaction to finding Farrah's NuvaRing, her parents did not give her the talk about STIs, pregnancy etc.  They probably just said 'Don't do it in the first place.' 

Not trying to make things political, but from what I have observed in my public health classes, there has been a steady uptick in teen pregnancy, chlamydia/gonorrhea, HIV since 2003.  It does seem to coincide with the abstinence only messages in school.




MACsarah said:


> "i'm a single mother and I* have to* work to take care of Liyah" -Amber.
> 
> No way! omfg. are you serious? I never knew that!


 
Yeah that statement gave me pause too.  Leah is almost a year old and it seems like Amber still just doesn't get it.  It really makes me sad to see the situation that she has created for herself.  It's almost like she doesn't want the help that Gary, his mom and her father are offering her.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

HOTasFCUK said:


> ^OMG Bentley's mohawk was the cutest thing ever!!! I liked his little blue cake too!



His blue Bentley cake was so cute, I like how they put the Bentley car wings on the cake... 

Heres my recap from last night:

Ryan & Maci: I hate Ryan, hes so lazy and cheap.. not even wanting to get cake mix for Bentley's first birthday.. ugh, that was so disgusting.  Maci needs to kick Ryan to the curb, he has no idea what a hard working mom she is.

Catelynn and Tyler: theyre cute, im glad theyre engaged, hope it works out for them, theyre much more mature than any other couple featured on this show.

Gary & Amber: UGH, dont even want to comment about the unnecessary yelling that they do around Leah all the time... 

Farrah: it was like she was reading our posts about what a bad mother she was.. she really stepped it up on the finale.. it was refreshing to see her so into her baby's life... but I still believe that her and her mother are nuts and are a bit scripted... they mentioned the other grandparents for the first time.


----------



## iamsmilin

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> Farrah: it was like she was reading our posts about what a bad mother she was.. she really stepped it up on the finale.. it was refreshing to see her so into her baby's life... but I still believe that her and her mother are nuts and are a bit scripted... *they mentioned the other grandparents for the first time*.


 
They mentioned Farrah's grandmother who has been on the show and watches Sophia.


----------



## afsweet

bentley's birthday cake and mohawk were the cutest! he is such a cute pie! and i think maci is a wonderful mother. it's obvious she loves her child. the more i see of ryan, the more i dislike him. if i were maci, i'd leave him and not even have bentley have contact with ryan. yes it'd be sad for bentley to not have his father around, but even when he's with ryan, ryan doesn't do anything or take care of him or even act like he wants to be with his own son. he treats bentley like he's someone else's kid and he's being forced to babysit or whatever. he should not be like that towards his own child. and i couldn't believe it when he refused to pay for bentley's birthday cake mix on the first trip to the grocery store, and he turned around and looked right at bentley in his carseat and told he's not f-ing buying his cake. he wasn't even the least excited that his son was turning 1...

amber is just too whiny sometimes. i feel bad for her and i understand how hard it is to be a teen mom and to not be able to do school like everyone else and what not. but her and gary at the dollar store was so immature. gary was right to say he wouldn't pay for HER gifts to leah. it's not like he's not willing to support his daughter, but he shouldn't have to support amber like a second child.

i was so thrilled to see tyler propose to catelynn. but she didn't seem that surprised...she seemed like she was expecting it. it was cute nonetheless.


----------



## pollinilove

that was mean how do you turn around and say im not buying your fing cake ? ryans mom and dad should be proud what a son


----------



## DC-Cutie

this whole season will make you think twice about who you lay down and have children with - that goes for the guys and the girls

Am I the only one that thinks Catelynn and Ryan should NOT get married?  They have been under each other (literally) for the past couple years.  I feel like they should go out and do things on their own, college for her and Air Force for him, experience other things, other people, etc...  The adoption made them closer, but is that enough to sustain them in the long haul?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't know where i heard this (missed some parts of the show) but tyler went to enlist in the airforce and was told that catelynn could only live with him in housing if they were married. that may have been part of the reason for proposing when he did. not to say he wouldn't have later, but perhaps he would've given it a few more years with her before proposing.

but based on my personal experience, i agree with you DC, i would say some experience at that age is the best way to go. hell, i'm 28 and i still feel like i need more of that experience and feedom, i'm not ready for anything yet. but i don't know, this might be right for them. maybe they're in the minority of couples who stay together


----------



## SuLi

Did anyone else catch this -- in the letter that Catelynn and Tyler received from the adoptive parents, I swear I saw something along the lines that said "congratulations on your engagement".  I didn't Tivo the episode so I can't go back and pause it.  If it's there, isn't that part out of sequence?  It was shown before they got engaged later in the episode.  Is someone able to check or let me know if they noticed it too?


----------



## JSH812

^^ I notice all KINDS of things like that with MTV's stellar editing...

For example, Maci got the place above her lip pierced (Marilyn?) and it went back and forth between her having it and not having it. And then Catelynn had fake nails on that were all shiny and new, and in the next scene her nails were off and they looked horrible. The whole show is twisted the way they piece it together. And it drives me crazy!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

JSH812 said:


> ^^ I notice all KINDS of things like that with MTV's stellar editing...
> 
> For example, Maci got the place above her lip pierced (Marilyn?) and it went back and forth between her having it and not having it. And then Catelynn had fake nails on that were all shiny and new, and in the next scene her nails were off and they looked horrible. The whole show is twisted the way they piece it together. And it drives me crazy!!!!!


 
that's what MTV get for trying to make the stories more exciting.  they should just go with the flow!


----------



## knasarae

MichelleAntonia said:


> i don't know where i heard this (missed some parts of the show) but tyler went to enlist in the airforce and was told that catelynn could only live with him in housing if they were married. that may have been part of the reason for proposing when he did. not to say he wouldn't have later, but perhaps he would've given it a few more years with her before proposing.


 
You're right.  When Tyler, Catelynn and Tyler's Mom went to see the recruiter he asked about that.  The recruiter told him they had to be married for Catelynn to live with him

They do seem like a very strong couple, but I agree I hope they don't rush into marraige.  And Tyler agreed with his mother (before he bought the ring) that he thought they were too young to get married then, but it was moreso a promise of his intentions in the future.  So hopefully they will keep that in mind and take their time with a long engagement.

And I don't even have words for Ryan.  I think Maci should move on with her life.  Bentley seems to have great grandparents (on both sides) who love him very much.  He has a great mother.  I'm not saying she could keep Bentley away from Ryan but she shouldn't try and force it anymore either.  If Ryan keeps this up he will regret it once Bentley gets older and it's _Bentley _who wants nothing to do with him.


----------



## pollinilove

its true you cant have anyone other than your wife or children living with you in base housing so no girlfriend  . it could work me and my husband dated when i was a senior in high school he just joined the navy married 10 years now 2kids and one on the way . so it can work 



MichelleAntonia said:


> i don't know where i heard this (missed some parts of the show) but tyler went to enlist in the airforce and was told that catelynn could only live with him in housing if they were married. that may have been part of the reason for proposing when he did. not to say he wouldn't have later, but perhaps he would've given it a few more years with her before proposing.
> 
> but based on my personal experience, i agree with you DC, i would say some experience at that age is the best way to go. hell, i'm 28 and i still feel like i need more of that experience and feedom, i'm not ready for anything yet. but i don't know, this might be right for them. maybe they're in the minority of couples who stay together


----------



## kbela1

DC-Cutie said:


> I was reading on another forum that Farrah got preggers again by Shaq (not the basketball player - LOL).  However she chose to terminate.



What!!! Does this girl have no clue?!


----------



## JSH812

kbela1 said:


> What!!! Does this girl have no clue?!



Yeah, I read it on another forum and actually copied and pasted the posts from that forum a bunch of pages back...........


----------



## HOTasFCUK

JSH812 said:


> ^^ I notice all KINDS of things like that with MTV's stellar editing...
> 
> For example, Maci got the place above her lip pierced (Marilyn?) and it went back and forth between her having it and not having it. And then Catelynn had fake nails on that were all shiny and new, and in the next scene her nails were off and they looked horrible. The whole show is twisted the way they piece it together. And it drives me crazy!!!!!


 
Now i'm remembing the marilyn piercing since you mentioned it! And on the first episode, i could swear Catelynn had a retainer on and then all the sudden she had her braces again. And i think she had her retainer on for the 16&P reunion. I hate the way MTV edits things. And Amber's bangs are always long or short so you're never sure!

I don't remember hearing about the engagement in the 6 month letter but i'll watch out for it the next time they air it!


----------



## JSH812

^^ I do it all the time while I'm watching any tv show. If we're watching some sitcom and the person has a glass of water or whatever, I can only focus on it to see when it's full, and then it'll be empty, and then full again, or in between...... it's almost maddening! And I'm not neurotic like that _at all_ which is the interesting thing about it......


----------



## Ladybug09

aklein said:


> I *think part of the problem is these kids are the ones that got the abstinence only message in high school. I am going to guess* based on the reaction to finding Farrah's NuvaRing, her parents did not give her the talk about STIs, pregnancy etc. They probably just said 'Don't do it in the first place.'
> 
> Not trying to make things political, but from what I have observed in my public health classes, there has been a steady uptick in teen pregnancy, chlamydia/gonorrhea, HIV since 2003. It does seem to coincide with the abstinence only messages in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that statement gave me pause too. Leah is almost a year old and it seems like Amber still just doesn't get it. It really makes me sad to see the situation that she has created for herself. It's almost like she doesn't want the help that Gary, his mom and her father are offering her.


 

This is ALOT of guessing. I also don't think it's fair to say. Kids are going to do what THEY want to do. They have to be the ones to be mature to either not have sex, or if they are, to USE PROTECTION. In ALL of the interview I've seen, these kids have ALL admitted to having unprotected sex. Maci's boyfriend was her first, and unfortunately, it had disastrous results because of not using protection.

My mother taught abstinence in the home, I took sex ed at school, but it was still MY choice on whether I wanted to be responsible or IRRESPONSIBLE and mess up mY future. 

Note all: On the preview for the finale, Amber says she may be preggers again, Ryan says he would never talk to Maci if they didn't have kids, and Farrah says yes, she would prefer to spend time with boys than her kid.

Also, Amber has to be on housing assistance, she is getting SOME type of subsidy to afford her place.

Ryan DOES NOT WANT TO BE WITH MACI NOR PLAY HOUSE, she needs to cut him loose. You cannot FORCE someone to be responsible who does not want to be. She has a great support system, and I think she would do great without him.

Catelynn and Tyler: Open adoption does not mean "I can see the kid whenever I want" it just mean that they can receive updates on the child's welfare, pics, letters from the parents, etc. And I believe prearranged visitations over time. With an open adoption, they are not completely cutoff from the child.

I love this couple though. They are mature for the situation they are dealing with (their own parents, plus the adoption of Carly). I think they will do well.


----------



## aklein

Ladybug09 said:


> This is ALOT of guessing. I also don't think it's fair to say. Kids are going to do what THEY want to do. They have to be the ones to be mature to either not have sex, or if they are, to USE PROTECTION. In ALL of the interview I've seen, these kids have ALL admitted to having unprotected sex. Maci's boyfriend was her first, and unfortunately, it had disastrous results because of not using protection.
> 
> My mother taught abstinence in the home, I took sex ed at school, but it was still MY choice on whether I wanted to be responsible or IRRESPONSIBLE and mess up mY future.


 
The abstinence only approach in school now does not talk about using protection at all.  So it makes perfect sense to me that kids aren't using condoms.  It's not like it was in the 90s when that group of teenagers was very aware of the HIV epidemic.  Now kids see things like HIV as treatable. 
I know that kids are going to do what they want to do, but if they aren't made aware of the consequences of not using protection, then it shouldn't be surprising that they end up pregnant or with STIs.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

aklein said:


> The abstinence only approach in school now does not talk about using protection at all.  So it makes perfect sense to me that kids aren't using condoms.  It's not like it was in the 90s when that group of teenagers was very aware of the HIV epidemic.  Now kids see things like HIV as treatable.
> I know that kids are going to do what they want to do, but if they aren't made aware of the consequences of not using protection, then it shouldn't be surprising that they end up pregnant or with STIs.



I agree. Many schools (at least in my area) still preach the abstinence only approach, and not how to have safe responsible sex. Kids are going to do what they want to do, but if they knew about condoms, and other preventative measures, many teen pregnancies, and STD's could be prevented. 

I got into this show a little late. I've only seen a few episodes, but the ones I did see I enjoyed. Are they coming back for another season, with a new cast?


----------



## blah956

i mean come on, it isn't like condoms are some sort of secret underground thing. EVERYONE knows about their existance.

the problem is with parents who argue "my child is not going to be having sex" and then refuses to buy condoms for them just in case! they are so sure that threatening their child is good enough to prevent them from having sex! or for girls "my daughter will not be having sex" and refuse to buy them birth control?

you can't blame everything on the schools abstinence programs when most parents themselves refuse to take  the responsibility of educating their children. They leave it up to someone else for their children to learn about sex.


----------



## divalicioust

JSH812 said:


> Yeah, I read it on another forum and actually copied and pasted the posts from that forum a bunch of pages back...........


 
Can you pm me the name of the forum?  I would be curious to read up on that.​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

blah956 said:


> i mean come on, it isn't like condoms are some sort of secret underground thing. EVERYONE knows about their existance.
> 
> the problem is with parents who argue "my child is not going to be having sex" and then refuses to buy condoms for them just in case! they are so sure that threatening their child is good enough to prevent them from having sex! or for girls "my daughter will not be having sex" and refuse to buy them birth control?
> 
> you can't blame everything on the schools abstinence programs when most parents themselves refuse to take  the responsibility of educating their children. They leave it up to someone else for their children to learn about sex.



I agree, but I think both the schools and the parents are responsible. If schools are going to teach Sex Ed, then they should teach students about all the options available to them, not just abstinence. Parents should also do the same. 

I also think they its true that everyone knows about condoms, but most of them don't know how to properly use them.


----------



## blah956

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I agree, but I think both the schools and the parents are responsible. If schools are going to teach Sex Ed, then they should teach students about all the options available to them, not just abstinence. Parents should also do the same.
> 
> I also think they its true that everyone knows about condoms, but most of them don't know how to properly use them.



well there ARE directions on condom boxes even with graphics.

also, IMO, the greater responsibility remains on the parents. it is easy to put blame on school cause they teach sex education but the truth is, teens and children shouldn't get their sex education from anywhere but their parents. 

i mean, look at farrah! i didn't watch most of the episodes but from what others have said here and other message boards i go to, her parents didn't want her to have BC cause they were like "you don't need this cause you aren't having sex anymore, RIGHT?"

i mean come on, parents rather play ignorant and pretend rather than face the truth and take precautions!


----------



## DC-Cutie

maci is a better woman than me, because ain;t no way in HELL i'm kissing someone that dips snuff -


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> maci is a better woman than me, because ain;t no way in HELL i'm kissing someone that dips snuff -



Thank you!!! That is soooo nasty!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

divalicioust said:


> Can you pm me the name of the forum?  I would be curious to read up on that.​



You're princess is stunning! What a beautiful little one!


----------



## divalicioust

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> You're princess is stunning! What a beautiful little one!


 
Thank you!  ​


----------



## Kansashalo

blah956 said:


> i mean come on, it isn't like condoms are some sort of secret underground thing. EVERYONE knows about their existance.
> 
> the problem is with parents who argue "my child is not going to be having sex" and then refuses to buy condoms for them just in case! they are so sure that threatening their child is good enough to prevent them from having sex! or for girls "my daughter will not be having sex" and refuse to buy them birth control?
> 
> you can't blame everything on the schools abstinence programs when most parents themselves refuse to take  the responsibility of educating their children. They leave it up to someone else for their children to learn about sex.



I agree - But even if parents refused to buy birth control for their kids, seriously.....condoms are like $3-$4 a box?  You can buy them everywhere (gas stations, wallgreens, etc.).  That is the cost of a day's school lunch or a trip to McDonald.  That along with the many places they are given away, there are options.

Honestly, I don't think its an "abstinence vs. protection" issue...I think its a self-esteem/love issue for many kids...heck adults even!  The idea that "a baby will make things better between us", or "a baby will love me unconditionally" , or the idea of "giving" a guy a baby to show how much you love him, etc.  Or they just aren't worried about the consequence because they know if they get pregnant, their family will help or the gov't will. 

But back to the topic! 

Ryan is a d-bag and the sooner Maci moves on from him the better.  I couldn't BELIEVE either how he griped about having to buy that cake mix...its for your baby you tool!  Ugh!  I think he represents the "average" baby father unfortunately.

I think with some intervention from a counselor, Amber and Gary could make it.  I do think Gary tries as best he can, Amber on the other hand, I'm not so sure (seriously, was there ever a time where their apartment was clean...tidy even?).

Farrah is still Farrah so what else is there to say. 

Ok, maybe its just me but I think Catelynn and Tyler need to move on from Carly.  What I mean is, they decided to give her up for adoption so now it seems that is the only thing they can focus on now - its as if they kept her, but she is just visiting someone else right now.  I really do hope they began to develop some form of a life on their own.

And let me say that I think all of the babies are cute, but I just LOVE Leah.  She has those chubby cheeks that makes me want to pinch them!


----------



## divadivine682

Kansashalo said:


> I agree - But even if parents refused to buy birth control for their kids, seriously.....condoms are like $3-$4 a box? You can buy them everywhere (gas stations, wallgreens, etc.). That is the cost of a day's school lunch or a trip to McDonald. That along with the many places they are given away, there are options.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think its an "abstinence vs. protection" issue...I think its a self-esteem/love issue for many kids...heck adults even! The idea that "a baby will make things better between us", or "a baby will love me unconditionally" , or the idea of "giving" a guy a baby to show how much you love him, etc. Or they just aren't worried about the consequence because they know if they get pregnant, their family will help or the gov't will.
> 
> But back to the topic!
> 
> Ryan is a d-bag and the sooner Maci moves on from him the better. I couldn't BELIEVE either how he griped about having to buy that cake mix...its for your baby you tool! Ugh! I think he represents the "average" baby father unfortunately.
> 
> I think with some intervention from a counselor, Amber and Gary could make it. I do think Gary tries as best he can, Amber on the other hand, I'm not so sure (seriously, was there ever a time where their apartment was clean...tidy even?).
> 
> Farrah is still Farrah so what else is there to say.
> 
> Ok, maybe its just me but I think Catelynn and Tyler need to move on from Carly. What I mean is, they decided to give her up for adoption so now it seems that is the only thing they can focus on now - its as if they kept her, but she is just visiting someone else right now. I really do hope they began to develop some form of a life on their own.
> 
> *And let me say that I think all of the babies are cute, but I just LOVE Leah. She has those chubby cheeks that makes me want to pinch them![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Right?! OMG, she's a cutie pie!!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Do Tyler and Catelynn get paid as being adoptive parents from Brandon and Theresa?

I mean if so, they can really settle down in a nice place and focus on their futures...


----------



## JSH812

divalicioust said:


> Can you pm me the name of the forum?  I would be curious to read up on that.​



It's thebump.com -- but their search function is super horrible - good luck finding it!! Would probably be easier to find it in this thread.


----------



## gelbergirl

^^^ I do not think they can get "paid".  I think it is illegal to sell a baby in the US, though they might have had certain expenses paid by the adoptive parents.  For example medical expenses, legal costs, and other items perhaps considered expense incentives.

Anyone else know ???


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

gelbergirl said:


> ^^^ I do not think they can get "paid".  I think it is illegal to sell a baby in the US, though they might have had certain expenses paid by the adoptive parents.  For example medical expenses, legal costs, and other items perhaps considered expense incentives.
> 
> Anyone else know ???



That makes sense, if it was so, then people would be "selling" babies left and right...  

For some reason, I just always thought there was compensation for being an adoptive parent


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^I think there is a lot more compensation involved if it's a "surrogate" mother b/c the adoptive couple has to pay for lost wages, etc., but I think in an adoption, the couple only pays adoption expenses and hospital expenses.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

^^I see, thanks for the clarification..

I was wondering why Tyler and Catelynn werent more well off after giving up their baby for adoption, since I always thought they were paid


----------



## nycfashionlvr

I love Caetlyn and Tyler. They're such a nice couples and seem to have it together for the most part.

Maci is such a great mom, she trys so hard and Ryan is just such a jerk. She needs to get rid of him!


----------



## ILuvShopping

adopting a child is SUPER expensive. my friend's friends were thinking about adoption and i can't remember the exact amount it was going to cost them but they were going to have to take out a loan and then it was going take a majority of the kids young life for them to actually pay it off.


----------



## lovelysarahg

Just read on Perez that Farrah is dating Pauly D (from Jersey Shore). I think it's BS (though I'm sure MTV would have a field day with that!), but here's the link from the post:
http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/01/29/jersey-shore-pauly-d-teen-mom-farrah-abraham/


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

nycfashionlvr said:


> I love Caetlyn and Tyler. They're such a nice couples and seem to have it together for the most part.
> 
> Maci is such a great mom, she trys so hard and Ryan is just such a jerk. She needs to get rid of him!



I really am happy for Catelyn and Tyler. Considering the mess of parents they came from, they have their shi& together. They seem so normal, i hope their life is a much better one than what their parents gave to them (emotionally).


----------



## ILuvShopping

lovelysarahg said:


> Just read on Perez that Farrah is dating Pauly D (from Jersey Shore). I think it's BS (though I'm sure MTV would have a field day with that!), but here's the link from the post:
> http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/01/29/jersey-shore-pauly-d-teen-mom-farrah-abraham/




hmmm yea i call bs on that too. first of all i highly doubt farrah's mom would let her go to texas to see a guy lol


----------



## blah956

Kansashalo said:


> *I agree - But even if parents refused to buy birth control for their kids, seriously.....condoms are like $3-$4 a box?  You can buy them everywhere (gas stations, wallgreens, etc.).  That is the cost of a day's school lunch or a trip to McDonald.  That along with the many places they are given away, there are options.*
> 
> Honestly, I don't think its an "abstinence vs. protection" issue...I think its a self-esteem/love issue for many kids...heck adults even!  The idea that "a baby will make things better between us", or "a baby will love me unconditionally" , or the idea of "giving" a guy a baby to show how much you love him, etc.  Or they just aren't worried about the consequence because they know if they get pregnant, their family will help or the gov't will.
> 
> But back to the topic!
> 
> Ryan is a d-bag and the sooner Maci moves on from him the better.  I couldn't BELIEVE either how he griped about having to buy that cake mix...its for your baby you tool!  Ugh!  I think he represents the "average" baby father unfortunately.
> 
> I think with some intervention from a counselor, Amber and Gary could make it.  I do think Gary tries as best he can, Amber on the other hand, I'm not so sure (seriously, was there ever a time where their apartment was clean...tidy even?).
> 
> Farrah is still Farrah so what else is there to say.
> 
> Ok, maybe its just me but I think Catelynn and Tyler need to move on from Carly.  What I mean is, they decided to give her up for adoption so now it seems that is the only thing they can focus on now - its as if they kept her, but she is just visiting someone else right now.  I really do hope they began to develop some form of a life on their own.
> 
> And let me say that I think all of the babies are cute, but I just LOVE Leah.  She has those chubby cheeks that makes me want to pinch them!



true. condoms are available most anywhere but the way most parents are, they'd confiscate them. In HS, my friends boyfriend had bought a box of them and his mom took them away saying he wasn't going to be needing them..

um....? right! the idiots then relied on the "pull out" method but am glad to say she didn't get pregnant in HS.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ i think i honestly learned about 'safe sex' through magazines like seventeen and cosmo (not exactly sure which ones i read about sex in) and it BLOWS my mind the amount of people who still think the 'pull out method' is an effective form of birth control. especially the amount of girls who obviously read the same magazines as i did in high school yet agree to let guys use that method and think it's ok.


----------



## blah956

yeah, in HS, i wanted to give the benefit of the doubt to fellow HS'ers but a few of acquaintances and friends believed their BFs when they said you can't get pregnant the first time! guess what happened!! 

i guess not that many HS'ers have common sense?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

lovelysarahg said:


> Just read on Perez that Farrah is dating Pauly D (from Jersey Shore). I think it's BS (though I'm sure MTV would have a field day with that!), but here's the link from the post:
> http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/01/29/jersey-shore-pauly-d-teen-mom-farrah-abraham/


 
I just saw this on Perez too! I'm thinking bs as well. If you've seen the JS, i don't think a self-proclaimed womanizer would get involved with a girl with a baby. Sorry if that sounds harsh but who knows, we could be wrong about them!


----------



## pollinilove

they give free condoms out at the health clinic


----------



## knasarae

HOTasFCUK said:


> I just saw this on Perez too! I'm thinking bs as well. If you've seen the JS, *i don't think a self-proclaimed womanizer would get involved with a girl with a baby.* Sorry if that sounds harsh but who knows, we could be wrong about them!



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

lovelysarahg said:


> Just read on Perez that Farrah is dating Pauly D (from Jersey Shore). I think it's BS (though I'm sure MTV would have a field day with that!), but here's the link from the post:
> http://entertainment.blogs.foxnews.com/2010/01/29/jersey-shore-pauly-d-teen-mom-farrah-abraham/




Yeah right! Haha, Pauly D cant handle that drama


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Ok good i thought i might get yelled at for that comment!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

apparently, there's going to be a second season of Teen Mom and it'll follow the same girls during their second year of motherhood.


----------



## knasarae

^^I figured that would happen since Teen Mom isn't really 16 & Preg anymore, but a spinoff.  The next season of 16 & Pregnant will feature the new girls.


----------



## wordbox

I'm excited for the new season, but really hope we continue to hear from the Teen Mom group. It would be great if they did a second season of that, too. I think a lot of people feel attached to them (or just their stories) and want to see how things play out.

I wish Maci would just lose Ryan and move on. Some day I hope she meets a truly wonderful man that will make a great stepfather for Bentley (and good husband for her). If Ryan ever comes around and some day wants to be involved, fine, but honestly I think it's better for that child to be fatherless than to have a father in his life who doesn't give a crap about him. Kids sense things and as he gets older it will only become more apparent to him. So sad.

If anyone is home today, MTV is replaying the finale at 2:30 (EST) and then they are playing the original episodes of 16 & Pregnant featuring Maci and Farrah.


----------



## Ladybug09

blah956 said:


> i mean come on, it isn't like condoms are some sort of secret underground thing. EVERYONE knows about their existance.
> 
> the problem is with parents who argue "my child is not going to be having sex" and then refuses to buy condoms for them just in case! they are so sure that threatening their child is good enough to prevent them from having sex! or for girls "my daughter will not be having sex" and refuse to buy them birth control?
> 
> you can't blame everything on the schools abstinence programs when most parents themselves refuse to take the responsibility of educating their children. They leave it up to someone else for their children to learn about sex.


 


blah956 said:


> well there ARE directions on condom boxes even with graphics.
> 
> also, IMO, the greater responsibility remains on the parents. it is easy to put blame on school cause they teach sex education but the truth is, teens and children shouldn't get their sex education from anywhere but their parents.
> 
> i mean, look at farrah! i didn't watch most of the episodes but from what others have said here and other message boards i go to, her parents didn't want her to have BC cause they were like "you don't need this cause you aren't having sex anymore, RIGHT?"
> 
> i mean come on, parents rather play ignorant and pretend rather than face the truth and take precautions!


 

I agree with it all. Also, the parent shouldn't have to/don't have to buy the condoms for them. You can buy that from ANY store yourself. I feel like if you wanna be grown enough to have sex, then be GROWN enough to take the precautions. buy it yourself.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Can't wait for a second season! I really like this show! Maybe we will see Tyler & Catelynn tie the knot?


----------



## blah956

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree with it all. Also, the parent shouldn't have to/don't have to buy the condoms for them. You can buy that from ANY store yourself. I feel like *if you wanna be grown enough to have sex, then be GROWN enough to take the precautions. buy it yourself*.



 funny how most teens don't have that same logic.
parents don't have to but i know of some parents (i think i may have said it? not sure) who took them away cause they believed that not having condoms would prevent their teens from having sex :eyeroll:


----------



## pollinilove

i hate to say this but amber seems like the kind of girl who would end up on the tv show snapped . i hope not but she gets crazy or maybe im just calm and do not let stuff get to me


----------



## RWolfeOH

There is an article in the current US Weekly magazine about Teen Moms. It talks about what they are doing now...all of the Ryan haters will be happy. Maci said that she is no longer with Ryan and they only speak in regards to Bentley

It also said that Farrah and her mother still taped for MTV, even after their domestic dispute, so they definitely put on an act for the camera. I think that's obvious!

Tyler and Catelynn still plan to wed after college. Tyler doesn't want to join the Air Force now, instead he wants to become a paramedic. Catelynn did say that once they are married they will start having a big family with alot of children.

Amber didn't really have anything new to say. She's still working on getting her GED.


----------



## DC-Cutie

RWolfeOH said:


> Amber didn't really have anything new to say. She's still working on getting her GED.


 
Is she preggers?  She hinted that she 'might' be on the reunion previews...


----------



## RWolfeOH

DC-Cutie said:


> Is she preggers? She hinted that she 'might' be on the reunion previews...


She doesn't mention anything about it in the article. Just says she's working a flexible job at a tanning salon, so she hopes to be able to work on getting her GED. She says that Leah is now very mobile and waves HI to everyone she sees...that's about all she has to say. My guess is that she's not pregnant, but MTV ran with the "chance" that she could be to get us all to tune in to this reunion show!?


----------



## divadivine682

RWolfeOH said:


> She doesn't mention anything about it in the article. Just says she's working a flexible job at a tanning salon, so she hopes to be able to work on getting her GED. She says that Leah is now very mobile and waves HI to everyone she sees...that's about all she has to say. *My guess is that she's not pregnant, but MTV ran with the "chance" that she could be to get us all to tune in to this reunion show*!?


 

That's what I'm thinking too! I suppose we'll see later on. My bet is that she isn't tho....and I'd also be willing to bet it'll be like on the Maury show where they have her take a pregnancy test before the show starts and Dr. Drew will read the results to them!! Mark my words! lol


----------



## wordbox

^ lol I was thinking that same thing!


----------



## gelbergirl

divadivine682 said:


> That's what I'm thinking too! I suppose we'll see later on. My bet is that she isn't tho....and I'd also be willing to bet it'll be like on the Maury show where they have her take a pregnancy test before the show starts and Dr. Drew will read the results to them!! Mark my words! lol



that is funny !


----------



## iamsmilin

pollinilove said:


> i hate to say this but amber seems like the kind of girl who would end up on the tv show snapped . i hope not but she gets crazy or maybe im just calm and do not let stuff get to me


 
I've thought the same thing.  I feel so bad for baby Leah.


----------



## pollinilove

i think leah would be ok  gary would be the one she would kill


----------



## DC-Cutie

my thing is, why is their even a chance.  These chicks need to keep their legs closed.  Clearly, they didn't learn their lesson the first go 'round.....


----------



## buzzytoes

I've finally figured out what it is about Amber's face that bugs me - girl has NO cheekbones!!! She just has like a flat face from forehead to chin. Maybe it's her squinty eyes in relation to her non-cheekbones. Nevermind I guess I don't really know what it is about her that bugs me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I've finally figured out what it is about Amber's face that bugs me - girl has NO cheekbones!!! She just has like a flat face from forehead to chin. Maybe it's her squinty eyes in relation to her non-cheekbones. Nevermind I guess I don't really know what it is about her that bugs me.



Amber's whining is what bugs me...


----------



## DC-Cutie

See people think Ryan owes Amber an apology, BUT from the beginning she knew he didn't give a damn.  She kept pushing the wedding, pushing him to care about her, pushing him into doing right by Bently and he always told her (in so many words) - I don't give a damn, leave me alone....

my daddy says, when a man shows you who he is, trust and believe him.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> See people think Ryan owes Amber an apology, BUT from the beginning she knew he didn't give a damn.  She kept pushing the wedding, pushing him to care about her, pushing him into doing right by Bently and he always told her (in so many words) - I don't give a damn, leave me alone....
> 
> my daddy says, when a man shows you who he is, trust and believe him.


Very, very true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber's eyes color and make up, make her looks like a demon child...


----------



## DC-Cutie

How old is Gary?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^I know he is older than Amber because I think I remember that when they were on 16 and Pregnant Gary was Amber's older brother friend first.  I think that is right....


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> Amber's eyes color and make up, make her looks like a demon child...


Which is ashame because she has gorgeous eyes but she just ruins it with her poor choice of colors and then caking it on.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> See people think Ryan owes Amber an apology, BUT from the beginning she knew he didn't give a damn. She kept pushing the wedding, pushing him to care about her, pushing him into doing right by Bently and he always told her (in so many words) - I don't give a damn, leave me alone....
> 
> my daddy says, when a man shows you who he is, trust and believe him.


 
I totally agree. I've never been one of those people who understood why a couple repeatedly breaks up and gets back together though. If you're gonna break up then you should mean it!


----------



## buzzytoes

Why is it never mentioned that Farrah's baby daddy died?? I think they maybe mentioned it one time on the show and that's it. It's like it's some big dark secret or something and they just never talk about him at all.


----------



## serena11

Maci should have never given it up to Ryan- then again, teenagers are not good at dealing with distant consequences and often think the guy they love this week is the one they'll be with forever...I am waiting for some girl to come forward as Ryan's girlfriend on the side..


----------



## BurberryLvr

Did anyone think that Dr. Drew was particularly hard on Maci?  He kept asking her leading questions implying that she didn't try hard enough to work on her relationship with Ryan.


----------



## michie

Farrah is delusional and I'm glad Drew told her that she gave up certain aspects of her teenage life when she had a baby. She still doesn't get it, though.


----------



## Star1231

I can't stand Farah, she's so disrespectful.  If I ever spoke like that to my parents, I would for sure, not be here right now.


----------



## Star1231

I didn't know this.  I must've missed it, when was it said?




buzzytoes said:


> Why is it never mentioned that Farrah's baby daddy died?? I think they maybe mentioned it one time on the show and that's it. It's like it's some big dark secret or something and they just never talk about him at all.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I don't think it was ever said on the show, but it's been mentioned a few times in this thread (with links to articles and such).

Maybe they are keeping that part out of respect for the baby father's family? (a longshot for MTV I know).


----------



## ILuvShopping

i remember farrah saying something about knowing that she's never going to have someone help her with sophia. i can not remember the exact words... but you could tell she wasn't talking about help from her mother... and that she was talking about sophia's dad. it was during some time when she was crying. i think it was in one of the last episodes where she essentially breaks down to her mom crying and telling her mom how much she appreciates her. 

and it is possible that sophia's father's family told them 'do not mention our son'.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BurberryLvr said:


> Did anyone think that Dr. Drew was particularly hard on Maci? He kept asking her leading questions implying that she didn't try hard enough to work on her relationship with Ryan.


 
it was like he was forcing her an Ryan to work it out.  Could he be anymore pressing???


----------



## BurberryLvr

DC-Cutie said:


> it was like he was forcing her an Ryan to work it out.  Could he be anymore pressing???



ITA!  If there is any couple on that show that shouldn't be together, it's Ryan and Maci.  He just doesn't CARE and no one is going to change that.

I also thought Dr. Drew cut Ryan too much slack and just blamed his disinterest on the "men don't know what you're thinking" card.

On a different note, I was thoroughly disgusted when Amber laughed as she saw the clip of her hitting Gary and even more disgusted when she said she wasn't sorry for doing it.


----------



## Pursecake

Farrah needs to wake up and realize that she's not JUST a teenager anymore.. her fault that she had to grow up fast.  I read in US weekly that Farrah is suing her mother from domestic abuse, if i was Deb i probably would have strangled her longgg ago tbh...

I feel bad for Gary, he's such a good guy and he is trying to take care of Amber, i think Amber is just picking fights with Gary all the time.  She doesn't understand that he was the one working full time and attending class to support her and Leah.  Anyways, good luck to her, from what i saw so far, she doesn't seem like the type that can be independent for too long...

Ryan is a douchebag... i'm glad Maci is leaving him, she's such a strong girl and she is also very responsible with Bentley.  I do feel that she sometimes doesn't say enough for Ryan to do... she needs to understand that men need to be told most of the time on what they have to do or else they'll just think it's fine.  She'll be a stronger than Amber for sure when it comes to single-parenthood.

Tyler and Catelynn are so adorable together, they literally have each other only... luckily Tyler's mother is supportive and providing them with a good home (as good as it gets for them atleast).  I also read that Tyler is going into Paramedicine rather than joining the airforce since Catelynn is going into nursing


----------



## afsweet

i can't believe dr drew said that maci and ryan's relationship could work out if they get professional help. they went to a counselor already and ryan still wouldn't change. how would their relationship work out if maci is the only one who cares enough to try and ryan never changes? it was so wrong when ryan kept saying he's not sorry for anything, he doesn't regret anything, and he doesn't want to apologize. and i can't help but think dr drew was totally defending ryan's behavior because he's a man and needs someone to outright tell him what to do, say, and think. 

i think tyler and catelynn are headed down the right path. catelynn seems to be handling things better than before, and she's carrying on with her life instead of dwelling on all the what if's. 

i really wonder if gary and amber's relationship is that much better and different from what was aired on tv. they say things are so good now, and they acted all lovey dovey on the check up with dr drew, but it just makes me wonder how they could move past all their problems so quickly. during the entire season, amber and gary couldn't even be civil to each other or be in the same room without fighting. 

farrah didn't make any sense IMO. she says she's a teen and also a mom, but then she gets mad when her mom treats her like a teen. and she gets so upset that she doesn't have a SO, but then she says she doesn't want to look for anyone right now. and she wants to go out just 2 times a week but still argues with her mom when her mom agrees that 1 or 2 times a week is fine. and she wants to move out yet she admits that she's so lucky to have her parents helping with sophia all the time. i felt bad when farrah was crying, but then later on my sympathy for her was gone when she turned back into a brat.


----------



## pink1

Just now watching...Can Farrah really, really be that clueless?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I'm probably one of the few that think this way but if a marriage is unhappy and everything has been done, I am not a believer to stay in the marriage for the sake of this kids. Makes no sense to me. Dr. Drew commenting to Maci IMO was unnecessary. Ryan has a LOT of maturing and growing up to do. Maci needs to move on and find someone that can give her what she gives them. I think it's best to keep Ryan at a safe FAR distance. He isn't going to change. I don't care what kind of training Dr. Drew has had, he gave some pretty unfit advice IMO.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

pink1 said:


> Just now watching...Can Farrah really, really be that clueless?



Yes, and I think she is self consumed. She loves Sophia but wants her cake also.


----------



## iamsmilin

DC-Cutie said:


> See people think Ryan owes Amber an apology, BUT from the beginning she knew he didn't give a damn. She kept pushing the wedding, pushing him to care about her, pushing him into doing right by Bently and he always told her (in so many words) - I don't give a damn, leave me alone....
> 
> my daddy says, when a man shows you who he is, trust and believe him.


 
I disagree.  She did try to leave him alone and he asked her to come back saying he would change and that he loved her. No one asked him to do that.


----------



## pollinilove

im sorry but dr drew is full of it . he should have said more to ryan he had a lot to say when it came to maci or farrah but the boy gets off scott free.  what did gary say to ambers dad to make her hit him ? amber is so luck y cause some guys would have hit her back or just cut her off told her to get her crap out of his house and go.  I know im wrong for saying this but i wish gary would have put all her crap in the yard and had the locks changed and said you dont live here any more .


----------



## Pursecake

^^^

i agree, Amber is SUCH a drama queen... so is Farrah...

can i punch Dr. Drew in the face?


----------



## sophiae

MichelleAntonia said:


> apparently, there's going to be a second season of Teen Mom and it'll follow the same girls during their second year of motherhood.


 

Oh thank GOD!  There was a lot left hanging at the end of the season, as well as the "check up" special.


----------



## aklein

serena11 said:


> Maci should have never given it up to Ryan- then again,* teenagers are not good at dealing with distant consequences and often think the guy they love this week is the one they'll be with forever*...I am waiting for some girl to come forward as Ryan's girlfriend on the side..


 

Exactly.  And that is the commonality between all these girls.
I too thought that Ryan had a side piece.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what's the deal with face jewelry?  I notice many of the chicks have piercings above their lips?  instead of paying for that, they should have been paying for some darn birth control pills or condoms (not saying it's 100%, but it's an effort)


----------



## pollinilove

well i think birth control can be free if you go to the clinic


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> See people think Ryan owes Amber an apology, BUT from the beginning she knew he didn't give a damn.  She kept pushing the wedding, pushing him to care about her, pushing him into doing right by Bently and he always told her (in so many words) - I don't give a damn, leave me alone....
> 
> my daddy says, when a man shows you who he is, trust and believe him.



Do you mean Maci?  Ryan/Maci, Gary/Amber.  I was a little confused by your post cause both couples were engaged at one point.  But I think you mean Ryan and Maci since you mentioned Bentley.



michie said:


> Farrah is delusional and I'm glad Drew told her that she gave up certain aspects of her teenage life when she had a baby. She still doesn't get it, though.



Farrah is beyond delusional and I don't think Dr. Drew was hard enough on her.  He is so right...she decided to have a baby she essentially gave up any "freedom" she had as a teen.  I feel like she thinks she is obligated to have time for herself.  That is not the case.  Her parents and grandparents are doing her a courtesy...no one owes her anything.  



pollinilove said:


> well i think birth control can be free if you go to the clinic



It definitely is....as well as bags of condoms in the bathrooms and stuff.


----------



## michie

I'm sorry, but when that b***h said that her mother should let her stay out 6 hrs./2 days a week...if I weren't already lying down, I would've fallen on my behind. She's crazy. Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying parents shouldn't go out and party, but if you're leaving your kid with someone who obviously has beef with your partying hours, find another sitter, pay someone who'll sit or stay your ass home. It's really that simple.


----------



## afsweet

i can't wait to see the unseen footage next week. unseen footage is always good!


----------



## wordbox

Yeah, I was really hoping that Dr. Drew would lay into Ryan. But no, he got the "boys will be boys" thing and then basically blamed Maci. wtf??? And sorry, but I think the last thing they need is to work things out. They tried that. Bottom line is that Ryan does not care about her, hardly cares about the kid, and both Maci and Bentley are better off without him. I don't agree with staying together for the kids, especially in a case like this. Ryan truly seems to despise Maci... I couldn't work it out with someone that seemed to hate me and showed so little affection for his child. Why bother? Would Bentley really be better off? I don't think so.

Farrah needs to grow up. She gave up the right to a normal teen life when she became pregnant. Tough. Grow up and open your eyes. Yes, your mom is crazy and overbearing, but she's helping you raise your child. And you live with her. If you don't like it, find a way out, otherwise it's time to get over yourself. She's being more than generous agreeing to one night out a week. Heck, I am having a baby and I will be 26 when it comes along, married and out of my parents' house for 7 or 8 years... and I will STILL not be "allowed" to go out twice a week until odd hours of the night. 

That said, part of me likes the girl... there's a love/hate thing going on, haha.

Amber just scares me. I still don't really like Gary (but he's majorly growing on me, especially after the finale and then last night's special). He is obviously trying now (especially more than before) and his situation makes me sad. I think the two of them need to seek counseling, even if they want to play it off like things are great and they are now a happy couple. I'd be willing to bet that there are still some major issues festering. You can't put a bandaid on a broken leg and expect it to hold up.

I'm glad that Catelynn and Tyler are waiting to get married. They seem to be doing very well and I'm happy for them. They will make excellent parents some day.


----------



## wordbox

stephc005 said:


> i can't wait to see the unseen footage next week. unseen footage is always good!


 
Me neither! Can't wait!


----------



## ILuvShopping

did ryan ever say why he despises maci so much?


----------



## sophiae

ILuvShopping said:


> did ryan ever say why he despises maci so much?


 

I don't remember him saying that.  I only remember him saying that if she wasn't Bentley's mom, he'd never talk to her again.  What's funny, is if they didn't have Bentley, I doubt they'd have the problems that they do with each other.


----------



## wordbox

^ No, I don't think he ever said he hates her, but the way he treats her and how he speaks to her (and speaks ABOUT her... calling her a b@$&# and whatnot) certainly gives me that vibe. 

I think he is very self-absorbed, and even if they didn't have Bentley I think they'd still have issues (just less extreme ones).


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm curious as to how soon into their relationship that maci got pregnant.


----------



## wordbox

Me too... I don't know if it was ever mentioned.


----------



## afsweet

ILuvShopping said:


> did ryan ever say why he despises maci so much?



he never really said why, but i would assume it's because he always thinks she's b*tching at him and nagging him whenever she asks him to do something. 

the way ryan talks when bentley is around is kinda horrifying to me. he doesn't watch his language at all, and the way he talks to maci is a disgrace.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^that's why i think the length of their relationship before she got pregnant could be very telling. i know she was a virgin so i'm thinking she probably didn't give it up right away, but if she did get pregnant like 1-2 months into the relationship that could be why ryan is very 'put off' by the whole situation since he was sort of shoved into it. she did say on the reunion "it only takes once and i know that from experience"  so it seems as though she got pregnant on the first shot. not saying he doesnt have any responsibility, because he does since it takes 2 to tango. but his 'i don't give a sh!t" attitude could be attributed to him not really having that deep of a relationship with maci in the first place. and trying to get that just because you have a child will sooooo not work.


----------



## pollinilove

im so sad that ryan told bentley im not buying your fing cake mix  how can you tell your kid im not buying your cake


----------



## sophiae

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm curious as to how soon into their relationship that maci got pregnant.


 

If I remember correctly, it was said in the episode with the couples therapy that Maci got pregnant a few months into their relationship.  I can't remember the exact number, though.


----------



## JSH812

pollinilove said:


> im so sad that ryan told bentley im not buying your fing cake mix  how can you tell your kid im not buying your cake



Oh, me too. I thought that was so insulting and sad. My heart broke for Bentley right there, but at least his mama loves him dearly and we know he's going to be ok....


----------



## JSH812

How old is Ryan anyway?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^I was thinking they were around the same age but i'm thinking Ryan is no more then 2 years older then Maci although he acts 10 years younger! Did anybody figure out what was upw ith his mouth a few episodes ago when they went for that after-dinner walk? It looked like it was swelled up or he had something in his cheek or maybe it was his tongue? I noticed it again when they were talking on the bed. And i wanted to smack Ryan when he argued with Maci about buying a damn $1 cake mix.


----------



## Pursecake

I heard that Catelynn and Amber might be preggers again !!!


----------



## JSH812

HOTasFCUK said:


> ^I was thinking they were around the same age but i'm thinking Ryan is no more then 2 years older then Maci although he acts 10 years younger! Did anybody figure out what was upw ith his mouth a few episodes ago when they went for that after-dinner walk? It looked like it was swelled up or he had something in his cheek or maybe it was his tongue? I noticed it again when they were talking on the bed. And i wanted to smack Ryan when he argued with Maci about buying a damn $1 cake mix.



I assumed he had some dip in... but maybe I'm wrong. 

IMHO Ryan is just worthless, lazy and condescending and that's unfortunate because it seems like his family is great, they just can't talk any sense into him.

He's gross.


----------



## JSH812

Pursecake said:


> I heard that Catelynn and Amber might be preggers again !!!



From where?


----------



## sooner_girl20

JSH812 said:


> I assumed he had some dip in... but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> IMHO Ryan is just worthless, lazy and condescending and that's unfortunate because it seems like his family is great, they just can't talk any sense into him.
> 
> He's gross.


 
Yep, he definitely had dip in. I know people dip everywhere, but I think it is more prevelant in the south. It seems like everyone does it around where I live. It is nasty!


----------



## Tuptake2006

JSH812 said:


> From where?


 

On the "reunion" show Amber told Gary she "might" be pregnant again... that's all I can think of?


----------



## JSH812

Tuptake2006 said:


> On the "reunion" show Amber told Gary she "might" be pregnant again... that's all I can think of?



Well yeah, but I thought maybe there was another source... I didn't think Amber really meant it, to be honest.


----------



## pollinilove

ryan could work at a fast food place i mean come on you dont have $1.00 for cake mix i bet he had beer moeny or money for the pool hall



HOTasFCUK said:


> ^I was thinking they were around the same age but i'm thinking Ryan is no more then 2 years older then Maci although he acts 10 years younger! Did anybody figure out what was upw ith his mouth a few episodes ago when they went for that after-dinner walk? It looked like it was swelled up or he had something in his cheek or maybe it was his tongue? I noticed it again when they were talking on the bed. And i wanted to smack Ryan when he argued with Maci about buying a damn $1 cake mix.


----------



## michie

Does anyone know WTH Ryan was saying during the behind-the-scenes footage after Maci said she didn't think he had his priorities together? They showed it after the Check Up show.


----------



## kcf68

JSH812 said:


> Well yeah, but I thought maybe there was another source... I didn't think Amber really meant it, to be honest.


 
Did you notice Gary said "Whose baby is it to Amber".  We have been using protection.   Well I gotta say Leah definately looks like Gary so there is no denying that baby...


----------



## knasarae

HOTasFCUK said:


> ^I was thinking they were around the same age but i'm thinking Ryan is no more then 2 years older then Maci although he acts 10 years younger! Did anybody figure out what was upw ith his mouth a few episodes ago when they went for that after-dinner walk? It looked like it was swelled up or he had something in his cheek or maybe it was his tongue? I noticed it again when they were talking on the bed. And i wanted to smack Ryan when he argued with Maci about buying a damn $1 cake mix.





JSH812 said:


> I assumed he had some dip in... but maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> IMHO Ryan is just worthless, lazy and condescending and that's unfortunate because it seems like his family is great, they just can't talk any sense into him.
> 
> He's gross.



Yeah it was definitely snuff.  I grew up in West Virginia.... so I saw it a lot.   It's disgusting.

Ryan is an a-class a-hole.  No other way around it.  And Maci doesn't need to waste another second on him.  He's spoiled and so lazy.... his parents need to kick him out.



kcf68 said:


> Did you notice Gary said "Whose baby is it to Amber".  We have been using protection.   Well I gotta say Leah definately looks like Gary so there is no denying that baby...



I think he was trying to imply that maybe Amber slept with someone else when they were broken up and she said she started dating again.  I thought that was kind of a low blow....but we really don't know what either of them did when they were broken up.


----------



## wordbox

Or maybe he just didn't want people to think he hadn't learned from what happened and that he was using a condom every time? I took it as more of a joke, like "What?! We're careful, must've been with someone else." Hard to say, though. But I'm glad Dr. Drew stepped in to say, hey, condoms aren't perfect, use them but don't expect them to be 100%.


----------



## afsweet

i thought gary was joking when he asked whose baby it is. but amber looked extremely offended by that. i wonder who was watching leah when gary and amber were broken up and she was going out with other guys...


----------



## wordbox

stephc005 said:


> i thought gary was joking when he asked whose baby it is. but amber looked extremely offended by that. i wonder who was watching leah when gary and amber were broken up and she was going out with other guys...


 
Probably Farrah's mom! lol, I kid I kid.

I'm sure they shared time with the baby and family helped out. No big deal if she wanted occasional nights out.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Boo to Drew. Dude! Really?

I give major props to Ryan for finally manning up and admitting in the "finale" episode  that he doesn't care about either his ex-girlfriend or the baby.

Maci is so mature beyond her years in so many things, it's asking a lot for her to add one more item to the list, but understanding *the difference between a sperm donor and a father* is Step One in Bentley's only chance at ever obtaining the latter - not to mention her own chances of finding true love.

Ryan, ironically may have had a better grip on that concept all along, although I doubt he recognizes it as such. His best bet at achieving his own potential, such as it is, starts with understanding, as best he is capable, that it is OK to "not care," and the most productive thing that he can do for himself as well as for Maci and Bentley is to just put the whole thing behind him and concentrate on becoming as self-sufficient as his innate capacity will permit.

He can't control what he does or doesn't feel, but he can control how hard he tries to reduce, as much as he can, the burden of his care on his parents, on whom he will probably always depend to some extent.

I hope that 2080 finds Catelynn and Ryan are even more in love than they are today. I just want to pick them up and squeeze them like little plush squeak-toys!

In an offline discussion of this show, someone pointed out that macabre as it may be to say, Amber's fate could depend on whether her father, who has terminal liver cancer, leaves a hefty insurance policy or a pile of medical bills of such astronomic proportions that his widow, if their state holds her responsible, will not be able to pay even a fraction of the interest in her lifetime, even if she lives well into the 3-digits and works until the moment of her own death.

With enough money, it's possible that Amber might be able to get the help she needs as well as pay living expenses - and buy enough child care so that, with help from Gary and the elders of both to form enough of a buffer between her problems and the baby to avoid disaster.

Otherwise, there is just not going to be sufficient income. She and Gary together cannot earn enough to care for a child, maintain a household, AND contribute to Maw Gary, to help defray the costs of Gary living there with her.

At some point, reality will kick in, and it will not be pretty, as Gary and his mom realize that the responsibility of little Leah is going to be up to them, and the train wreck that is Amber is scraped up and dumped back upon her own parents, which by then will likely consist of her grieving mother, which is where those morbid questions come in.

The whole Farrah situation just keeps getting creepier. Something just doesn't ring true about the New Stepford-Pod Farrah. "We'll always be together, Mommy." 

Maybe the  Farrah family are not real reality hamsters, but ringers of some kind, drama insurance. That mom just seems way too much like a character in a cheesy horror movie...


----------



## JSH812

knasarae said:


> Yeah it was definitely snuff.  *I grew up in West Virginia.... so I saw it a lot.   It's disgusting.*
> 
> Ryan is an a-class a-hole.  No other way around it.  And Maci doesn't need to waste another second on him.  He's spoiled and so lazy.... his parents need to kick him out.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was trying to imply that maybe Amber slept with someone else when they were broken up and she said she started dating again.  I thought that was kind of a low blow....but we really don't know what either of them did when they were broken up.



I live in WV! LOL


----------



## ShimmaPuff

pollinilove said:


> ryan...come on you dont have $1.00 for cake mix i bet he had beer moeny or money for the pool hall


Yeah, he's getting unemployment. (We know this because his dad keeps reminding him that it will run out at some point).

He just didn't want to spend a dollar on cake mix for the baby's birthday.

He actually probably has more _disposable_ (discretionary) income than Maci does, since his parents seem to be taking care of his room and board. I guess theoretically, he could be giving them some of his unemployment money, but that doesn't strike me as something he would be any more interested in than he is in buying cake mix.

Maci may be receiving some help from her family - in fact, it is hard to imagine how she would be able to pay for housing, etc without it with the the job she has -  even just the basics for one person don't come cheap, and babies are expensive!

I am increasingly convinced that the best option for Ryan in the long term will probably be some kind of "group home."


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShimmaPuff said:


> I am increasingly convinced that the best option for Ryan in the long term will probably be some kind of "group home."


 
:lolots:  *Shimma* - you crack me up...  

and whatever happened to that job he had, where he had to go out of town for a month for training?  Guess he quit that, too?


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^if he had as much motivation at a job as he seems to have with life.. it's no wonder he doesn't have a job.


----------



## ILuvShopping

not sure if anyone would know the answer to this... but it's about when a guy becomes a father and gives up his rights as the father. can a guy just decide to do that? or can the mother of the child fight it? 
the only reason i ask is what if ryan decides he doesn't want to be the father 'legally'. can he just say "im done" and sign some papers even if maci woudln't want him to do that?


----------



## knasarae

JSH812 said:


> I live in WV! LOL


 
  McDowell County.   I go back several times a year to see my parents as well as other family.


----------



## knasarae

ILuvShopping said:


> not sure if anyone would know the answer to this... but it's about when a guy becomes a father and gives up his rights as the father. can a guy just decide to do that? or can the mother of the child fight it?
> the only reason i ask is what if ryan decides he doesn't want to be the father 'legally'. can he just say "im done" and sign some papers even if maci woudln't want him to do that?


 
Good question.  But I would think the mother would have to agree to that.  Cause otherwise there would be quite a few less women receiving child support payments.


----------



## kcf68

stephc005 said:


> i thought gary was joking when he asked whose baby it is. but amber looked extremely offended by that. i wonder who was watching leah when gary and amber were broken up and she was going out with other guys...


 
Didn't Gary say that Amber is the only one he has slept with.   Amber started to date other guys.   Gary said he borrowed one of his friend's girlfriend to make Amber jealous.   Then Amber wanted him back after that incident..


----------



## knasarae

^^Yep.  Amber is Gary's first love, girlfriend and only sexual partner.


----------



## pollinilove

i think gary is too good for amber he should just pay child support and not foot her bills


----------



## JSH812

knasarae said:


> McDowell County.   I go back several times a year to see my parents as well as other family.



I'm in Charleston, but I used to work in McDowell a few times a week. It's a sad site nowadays, isn't it? Yet it's the stereotypical part of WV people think of, or read about... which sometimes gets on my nerves. What part do they live in?


----------



## iamsmilin

ILuvShopping said:


> not sure if anyone would know the answer to this... but it's about when a guy becomes a father and gives up his rights as the father. can a guy just decide to do that? or can the mother of the child fight it?
> the only reason i ask is what if ryan decides he doesn't want to be the father 'legally'. can he just say "im done" and sign some papers even if maci woudln't want him to do that?


 
He has admitted to being the father so she could go after him for child-support.  A guy can only fight against it if the child isn't his and even then it becomes sketchy when/if the man has been supporting the child.  

I think that the only way that is doable is if Maci allows him to be off the hook for child support and/or she gets married and her husband offically adopts Bentley and Ryan gives up all rights.


----------



## knasarae

JSH812 said:


> I'm in Charleston, but I used to work in McDowell a few times a week. It's a sad site nowadays, isn't it? Yet it's the stereotypical part of WV people think of, or read about... which sometimes gets on my nerves. What part do they live in?


 
Yeah, it is very sad. Been that way for a while.

Ah you're in Charleston.  My mom is actually from Rand, and I have a few aunts and uncles in the greater Charleston area.  My parents and one of my sisters are still in Welch. 

I know what you mean about getting on my nerves.  When I first came to college in Ohio and people found out where I was from they used to ask me where was my accent, did we have running water and how many times I've gone cow-tipping.  I would just tell them I prefer to wrestle bears!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

knasarae said:


> Good question.  But I would think the mother would have to agree to that.  Cause otherwise there would be quite a few less women receiving child support payments.


 
yea that's why i was wondering. i mean i'm sure it's not an easy process but i do know some people who have gone through it. one of my friend's was married (i think) and had a kid with this guy and then for all i knew he gave up his rights and now regrets it. 

another guy i used to know, he got married to this lady that had 2 kids from two different dads.... apparently dead beat dads... so this guy adopted her kids and then she divorced him almost immediately afterwards so now he's stuck paying child support for them! he said the adoption drained him financially that he didn't have the funds to try and get it reversed.


----------



## JSH812

knasarae said:


> Yeah, it is very sad. Been that way for a while.
> 
> Ah you're in Charleston.  My mom is actually from Rand, and I have a few aunts and uncles in the greater Charleston area.  My parents and one of my sisters are still in Welch.
> 
> I know what you mean about getting on my nerves.  When I first came to college in Ohio and people found out where I was from they used to ask me where was my accent, did we have running water and how many times I've gone cow-tipping.  I would just tell them I prefer to wrestle bears!!



The same thing happened to me - I went to UK, all of three hours away from Charleston, and people would ask the same questions! It's like, ummm... doesn't KY actually have more farmland/farmers than the whole state of WV? It's embarrassing that people who live in border states don't realize how similar the "tri-states" (OH, WV, KY) really are. It's like  - we get the same news stations, people!!


----------



## knasarae

^^I know right? :lolots:  Lol, KY....ain't that the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## BurberryLvr

ILuvShopping said:


> yea that's why i was wondering. i mean i'm sure it's not an easy process but i do know some people who have gone through it. one of my friend's was married (i think) and had a kid with this guy and then for all i knew he gave up his rights and now regrets it.
> 
> *another guy i used to know, he got married to this lady that had 2 kids from two different dads.... apparently dead beat dads... so this guy adopted her kids and then she divorced him almost immediately afterwards so now he's stuck paying child support for them! he said the adoption drained him financially that he didn't have the funds to try and get it reversed.*



Wow - that is so cold.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ yea i felt really bad for him. however he still treated them as his daughters and he had custody rights.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

ILuvShopping said:


> ...when a guy becomes a father and gives up his rights as the father. can a guy just decide to do that? or can the mother of the child fight it? ...what if ryan decides he doesn't want to be the father 'legally'. can he just say "im done" and sign some papers even if maci woudln't want him to do that?



I think it varies by state. In California, unless I am mistaken, waiving parental rights would NOT wipe out a court-ordered child support obligation, unless someone else wishes to adopt the child.

In some states, it might prevent _future_ child support obligations, but if the father had previously been ordered to pay child support, and was in arrears, it would not wipe THAT out.

But in actual practice, fathers (or mothers) who really don't want to pay child support can find workarounds, and in the case of low wage earners who own no property or assets, and are likely to work on a very "informal" or "casual labor" basis, determination of income and amount to be paid, etc, wouldn't be easy!

I have known single mothers who went through a lot of time and expense, even losing their own jobs in the process, who wound up with low-wage earning fathers ordered to pay a "nominal" or "annoyance" sum that did not really make a difference in terms of actual "support," like the price of a pack of diapers every month. Something like that might be a better choice for a more affluent mother, who was not really looking to child support for help with housing, etc.

Moving up the economic ladder, the complexity and cost of child support "workarounds" go up with income, but as many a single mom can tell you, despite the increased publicity and cosmetic programs of recent years, whether the father earns a little or a lot, if he has a strong enough  preference for opting out of the financial aspect of parenthood, and is willing to make the necessary tradeoffs, theory and practice can have some differences whose impact is very visible on the mother's bank statement!

Maybe someone familiar with the laws specific to minors in Ryan's state can tell us just what his situation might be, what Maci would have to do to try to get him ordered to pay support - for example, since he is technically a minor child himself, if she had enough money to pay a lawyer, could she try to have his parents ordered to pay support until he comes of age?


----------



## serena11

The general rule is that parents have a duty to support their children- there are now more universal rules to establish the level and enforcement of child support. So even if Ryan waived his rights to see Bentley or if Maci had full legal and physical custody, he still has a duty to support his child (as it should be!!). 

I found it hard to deal with Amber's attitude about her physcial violence. Its like she doesn't think it's a big deal b/c she's a girl and was Gary really that rude to her dad? It seemed as though her dad was being rude as well. I understand her father is not well but if he's well enough to berate Gary, he should expect Gary to respond back. Amber's response of physical violence was ridiculous and she seems like she feels entitled to respond in these over the top bouts of yelling and hitting.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just get a weird vibe from amber all together. i dunno if it's like a sense of entitlement or what but the finale check up show with dr drew it came out really bad. maybe it's just the way she talks? i dunno....


----------



## Pursecake

I think the only teenager who is resilient enough to succeed later in life would be Maci....

Bentley is TOO CUTE!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't get why gary keeps going back to amber, begging for her to come back, etc. if it was just simply so he could see his daughter, i'd understand. but it's not. it's like he thinks he can't get any other girl therefore he has to hang on to her for dear life...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Pursecake said:


> I think the only teenager who is resilient enough to succeed later in life would be Maci....
> 
> Bentley is TOO CUTE!




let's hope that includes finding a decent, stable father figure for her son. because it's clear ryan isn't going to be that....


----------



## pollinilove

well she is the only girl he ever dated and only person he ever slept with maybe he has asked girls out before andthey turn him down . im not going to say any thing bad im just going to say hes not my type being that he is plus size  man



MichelleAntonia said:


> i don't get why gary keeps going back to amber, begging for her to come back, etc. if it was just simply so he could see his daughter, i'd understand. but it's not. it's like he thinks he can't get any other girl therefore he has to hang on to her for dear life...


----------



## aklein

MichelleAntonia said:


> i don't get why gary keeps going back to amber, begging for her to come back, etc. if it was just simply so he could see his daughter, i'd understand. but it's not. it's like he thinks he can't get any other girl therefore he has to hang on to her for dear life...



Just going to throw this out there.  She got physical with him (and didn't show any remorse), so I think that it's possible that he thinks that he can't do any better.  Look at the way that she talks to him and he puts up with.  She is emotionally manipulative and pretty much has broken that poor boy down.
That is a big reason that a person usually stays with a partner that gets physical with him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

exactly, gary is whipped beyond belief and he's just the type of guy that tries to hold on. he probably thinks amber is the only person that will ever love him. which is really sad.  i had hopes when they showed him actually working out that one episode but it seems from the finale with dr drew that the work out sessions didn't last very long.


----------



## pursegrl12

pollinilove said:


> well she is the only girl he ever dated and only person he ever slept with maybe he has asked girls out before andthey turn him down . im not going to say any thing bad im just going to say hes not my type being that he is plus size man


 
awww...i think he is a big teddybear    he could _*definately*_ do better than her!


----------



## wordbox

And better to be single than with someone who treats you like that!


----------



## Pursecake

^^^

agreed!
Gary has a kind heart, he'll find someone better, let's hope he realizes that himself and move on.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gary is the type that settles. he thinks he has to be in love with amber because they have leah.  i think he needs a little bit of some dr phil!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

some self confidence. leah needs to grow up with a dad that is her hero, who she feels can do no wrong, and he's gonna need a backbone for that.  i too think he can do WAAAY better. he seems like a good guy, good father material. he just needs to get sorted first.

i fear for leah though, if amber is so emotionally manipulative with gary, imagine how she's going to be when her daughter gets older?...


----------



## Jeannam2008

So whose ready for tonight new 16 & Pregnant?
I don't know if I'll be able to get into this one, b/c I'm so used to the first girls and I loved them all....honestly these girls look like trashy girls ( sorry to say, but that's how I felt when seeing the preview for it)


----------



## Belle49

^^Tonight is not a new show it's a "unseen clips" show.


----------



## Pursecake

I saw the new girls from 16 & Pregnant too!

The new girls do look like trailor park... I hope that we can also grow into the new girls too!  From the sneak peaks their parents look kinda hick... so do their boyfriends...


----------



## JSH812

Pursecake said:


> I saw the new girls from 16 & Pregnant too!
> 
> The new girls do look like trailor park... I hope that we can also grow into the new girls too!  From the sneak peaks their parents look kinda hick... so do their boyfriends...



There is a clip of one guy wearing a WVU hat.... wonder if that couple lives close to me  

I just think it's sad that there's a second season with ten new girls. 

But obvi, I will still watch every episode, every Tuesday.


----------



## knasarae

I hope none of these girls intentionally got pregnant because of the popularity of the show.  I hope they realize that whatever "status" they think they might get for being on the show (if that was their motive) will NOT outweigh the responsibilities of motherhood.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I would hope that wouldn't be the case. Like anything though the consequence of possibly getting pregnant is too far removed from the act. Just how with people that commit crimes, use tanning booths, smoke, or under age drink. I know the likelihoods of consequences are not on the same level but added with the whole "it can't happen to me" attitude it creates the risk.

And kind of like nicotine is one of the hardest addictions to break because it is everywhere, sex is "everywhere" and teens are exposed to it all of the time so the temptation is there either out of curiosity or a sense that it is normal and just what you do. And also that it is portrayed as this great wondering thing that you're really "not supposed to do" I think adds to it.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^Very good post.


----------



## Pursecake

JSH812 said:


> There is a clip of one guy wearing a WVU hat.... wonder if that couple lives close to me
> 
> I just think it's sad that there's a second season with ten new girls.
> 
> But obvi, I will still watch every episode, every Tuesday.


 
haha yah it makes for a good Tuesday night ritual to just watch these teens and feel terrible for them.  it sucks but i can really see from some of them that they really have the potential to have a better life!


----------



## afsweet

sadly last night's unseen footage was boring IMO. too much time spent watching dr drew instead of real unseen footage.

it really seems like michael is farrah's stepdad. she didn't seem surprised or even that upset that him and her mom are getting divorced. you'd think she'd be a bit more upset or concerned about her family splitting up, but at least after that talk with michael, she did show emotion and shed a few tears. i felt horrible for michael...debra was so cold about the whole divorce issue.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Yeah i'm thinking Michael isn't her real father but maybe the one who raised her and thats why she sometimes calls him dad? Her mom said "Michael and i are egtting divorced.....". Why wouldn't she just say your dad and i?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

stephc005 said:


> ...last night's unseen footage was boring...


Most of it seemed very similar to seen footage.

I think it was more like those Clean House Comes Clean shows where they just edit back in a couple of frames that didn't make it to the original episode.


----------



## aklein

HOTasFCUK said:


> Yeah i'm thinking Michael isn't her real father but maybe the one who raised her and thats why she sometimes calls him dad? Her mom said "Michael and i are egtting divorced.....". Why wouldn't she just say your dad and i?



Their whole family dynamic just seems strange to me. 
I will point out that before it listed Farrah's dad as Michael's caption when he was onscreen.  I would think that if he was her stepfather it would say that.  Those are the captions they use for all the other parents or step-parents.


----------



## Heath-kkf

aklein said:


> Their whole family dynamic just seems strange to me.
> I will point out that before it listed Farrah's dad as Michael's caption when he was onscreen.  I would think that if he was her stepfather it would say that.  Those are the captions they use for all the other parents or step-parents.



Well if he came into the family when Farrah was really young and she never had a real relationship with her biological father he could be like the only father she has known.


----------



## yellowparker04

i wondered if michael was her real dad or not too, it does seem strange how sometimes she calls him by his first name and not dad but last night i swear he said that she was his only daughter but she has a sister ashley, which led me to believe maybe he is her real dad and ashley is her half sister?


----------



## afsweet

^oooh i didn't even think about the ashley thing! farrah and ashley don't look very much alike except for their dark hair. 

i don't know, maybe they want michael to be listed and referred to as her dad instead of stepdad? but he referred to debra as "your mother" and not just as "mom" and debra refers to him as "michael" and not "dad."


----------



## Pursecake

Totally random question... Does Farrah's mom previous go to Harvard or something? practically all her clothes have Harvard on it!


----------



## aklein

Heath-kkf said:


> Well if he came into the family when Farrah was really young and she never had a real relationship with her biological father he could be like the only father she has known.



Oh I completely agree with you on that.  It's just on previous Teen Mom's or 16& Pregnant, the captions have stated X's father, X's stepmom.  So I thought that if he were her stepfather, that would be the caption.



yellowparker04 said:


> i wondered if michael was her real dad or not too, it does seem strange how sometimes she calls him by his first name and not dad but last night i swear he said that she was his only daughter but she has a sister ashley, which led me to believe maybe he is her real dad and ashley is her half sister?



I thought I remembered hearing that too.  Why didn't Dr. Drew ask her why she calls Michael by his first name on the reunion?  That is something the interweb forums are trying to figure out.


----------



## afsweet

dr drew is of no help IMO. i don't feel like he gave any of the girls good advice...and he's beyond boring.


----------



## claireZk

Maybe Farrah's mom doesn't want people to know that Michael is the stepdad?  Her mom is kinda crazy.  Just saying....


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Pursecake said:


> Totally random question... Does Farrah's mom previous go to Harvard or something? practically all her clothes have Harvard on it!


 
I was thinking she might be a professer or teacher or something there because she once said she couldn't watch Sophia because she had to finish her paper but that sounds like something a student would say! It drives me nuts that she wears so much Harvard logo shirts! Ok we get it already!


----------



## afsweet

^don't they live in iowa though? 

maybe her mom just likes harvard or is an alum. or is somehow associated with harvard through her work.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^All i know is she is obsessed with her Harvard shirts! 

I was reading on another site that Michael is in fact Farrah's father but Ashley is not his daughter. Wow she knows how to show some respect for her parents! I actually enjoyed the lost fottage episode. I was shocked to hear Farrah's parents getting divorced since i never read about it anywhere else. I missed the first 15 minutes of the show though.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Is tonight the premiere of the new season?


----------



## RWolfeOH

^^Yep, the new season starts tonight. There is a couple on there who are having twins...should be interesting.

My DH doesn't understand why I'm so into this show. I can't figure it out either. I'm 36 and wasn't a teen mom. What is it about this show that has us all hooked??


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yes, I believe it is. I'm glad because if I see that commercial one more time I'm going to have to reach through the screen and slap that girl silly. 

I don't know if there is more than one commercial but the one where the girl is acting like the guy is so stupid because he denies being the father. Um, hello, who is sitting there talking about all the unprotected sex she had.


----------



## serena11

I think I watch shows like this or Intervention to feel better about myself. I know, I know! It's a teensy bit mean but it reminds me of all the right choices I have made...


----------



## Jeneen

yellowparker04 said:


> i wondered if michael was her real dad or not too, it does seem strange how sometimes she calls him by his first name and not dad but last night i swear he said that she was his only daughter but she has a sister ashley, which led me to believe maybe he is her real dad and ashley is her half sister?


 
Maybe Michael is Farrah's stepdad who officially adopted her after he married her mother?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^It must be just me but Farrah looks A LOT like Michael.


----------



## nordia5

I agree that Farrah looks like Michael.


----------



## Heath-kkf

serena11 said:


> I think I watch shows like this or Intervention to feel better about myself. I know, I know! It's a teensy bit mean but it reminds me of all the right choices I have made...



It also helps give you motivation to raise your child the right way. I realize it isn't fool proof but it seems like in a lot of instances girls , (and boys) out there just don't have respect for their parents. 

Like the parent never taught the child to respect them. In these instances it seems like the teen is spending more and more time away from the parent because they don't get along and she doesn't want to be around the parent. And more time away from parents mean more outside influence and likelihood of having a boyfriend, etc, etc. (I.E. looking for love in other places)

I don't have kids but I know disciplining them is one of the hardest things to do. But the payoff when they reach teen years is well, well worth the hard work.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

OK, so I just saw Farrah give birth to Sophia, and I am in tears.... ahhh


----------



## divadivine682

Heath-kkf said:


> Yes, I believe it is. I'm glad because if I see that commercial one more time I'm going to have to reach through the screen and slap that girl silly.
> 
> I don't know if there is more than one commercial but the one where the girl is acting like the guy is so stupid because he denies being the father. Um, hello, who is sitting there talking about all the unprotected sex she had.


 
I KNOW!!! It drives me nuts and that damn commercial is on all the time and my 7 year old son was like "why is she saying that mom?"....He likes to watch silent library (not an adult show, thats why he was watching mtv) and it really pisses me off that they are broadcasting that specific commercial constantly. Not appropriate. Who wants to hear "we had sex A LOT...."????


----------



## Heath-kkf

Love-hate relationship with this show, love hate relationship with this show. I cannot believe these girls that expect their parents to raise their dang kid. But this mom is a dang pushover.

But I mean this girl makes the girls from season 1 look mature. And thats a hard thing to do.

EDIT: And I love how these girls threaten to leave and act so disrepectful that they have to follow rules to live in someone elses house. Where do they think they are going to come up with rent, electric bill, etc when they go to high school.


----------



## ILuvShopping

are we watching the same show??? maybe it's because id idnt' see all of last season but i don't see any maturity in this girl what so ever.  farrah #2 anyone??


----------



## buzzytoes

I am sooooooooo sick of hearing these girls whine about how hard this is. I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time with your mother helping you raise a baby that you have no business keeping in the first place. Why are they all under the impression that it's going to be all sunshine and roses?? 

I swear I would be in jail from child abuse if any of these teens were my children cuz I would be smacking the crap out of them for talking to their mothers the way they do. Though their mothers are just as much to blame - these girls didn't get this way overnight.


----------



## ILuvShopping

divadivine682 said:


> I KNOW!!! It drives me nuts and that damn commercial is on all the time and my 7 year old son was like "why is she saying that mom?"....He likes to watch silent library (not an adult show, thats why he was watching mtv) and it really pisses me off that they are broadcasting that specific commercial constantly. Not appropriate. Who wants to hear "we had sex A LOT...."????



not to get this thread off course... but.... i came across silent library once and there was a girl in her underwear. not an adult show? not exactly a show for a 7 year old either. there's a reason that mtv is allowed to show certain stuff on their channel. it's not for kids at all.


----------



## yellowparker04

^^^i know she even admitted that her mom watches her son more than she does! thats ridiculous to me..she really needs to step up her game


----------



## michie

Yeah, this girl is just a tad bit behind Farrah, IMO. She at least *knows* that she has a responsibility.


----------



## ILuvShopping

does she???? all i'm hearing out of her mouth is "i'm making time for myself"  well what about her mom? because she wants to go out and party all the time, her mom doesn't get any time for herself.


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:


> does she???? all i'm hearing out of her mouth is "i'm making time for myself"  well what about her mom? because she wants to go out and party all the time, her mom doesn't get any time for herself.



I think she's well aware. She actually sounds smarter in her voice-overs. I think she's slightly ahead of Farrah, in terms of knowing her reality.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't have any kids so I can't really say what I would actually do in the situation but I cannot imagine raising my grandchild after I've already raised one child. If I was the only option as opposed to going to foster care I would do it but I can't imagine myself just taking over because my child is too immature to raise a baby. I mean Jenelle says she's not ready to raise a child but instead of giving him up for adoption to someone who WANTS a child she just tells her Mom "Ok you're gonna take care of him until I can." How is that helping your child become a productive member of society if they don't have to take care of their reponsibilities??


----------



## Heath-kkf

ILuvShopping said:


> are we watching the same show??? maybe it's because id idnt' see all of last season but i don't see any maturity in this girl what so ever.  farrah #2 anyone??




That is what I meant, I would call the girls from season 1 mature compared to this janelle girl. Meaning she is so much more immature than them. Which is pretty bad.

Oh and IMO it seriously disturbs me that these girls start off most of the shows saying they have been with the guy for 2-3 years. If they are 16-17 that would mean they started dating at 13-14. IMO there is no reason at all for teens at that age to be dating exclusively, and spending time alone with the opposite sex. There's one place that usually leads and its not to marriage, for the most part. Yes you can use protection, but protection isn't 100% effective. 

 But I guess you can't entirely control what your kid does when they're out of the house, but still. You can set an example.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ummm, if she didn't have her Mom, HOW would she make time for herself???? I would kick her little disrespecful ass out of my house and let her figure out how she could make it on her own.


----------



## Ladybug09

How in HADES does she hae some dude up in bed in her Mom's. No way in HELL that would have happened in my house!!! She has absolutely NO respect for her mom.

Caught the end and watching the begining.


----------



## babieejae1101

ILuvShopping said:


> are we watching the same show??? maybe it's because id idnt' see all of last season but i don't see any maturity in this girl what so ever.  farrah #2 anyone??



As I was watching it, I thought the same thing! Andrew was a jerk! (He reminds me of Maci's ex Ryan) I can't believe that Janelle would disrespect her mother that way when she goes out and parties. Her mother takes care of Jace for crying out loud! Janelle needs to grow the heck up and take care of her baby! She needs to get her priorities in order! I agree with Ladybug. When I was a teen, no guy would sleep in the same bed as me. I'm 28 now, and if I had a boyfriend, he still would not be allowed to sleep in my bed under my parents' roof!


----------



## omgsweet




----------



## divadivine682

ILuvShopping said:


> not to get this thread off course... but.... i came across silent library once and there was a girl in her underwear. not an adult show? not exactly a show for a 7 year old either. there's a reason that mtv is allowed to show certain stuff on their channel. it's not for kids at all.


 
I didn't leave him alone while he watched that particular show (just in case, for reasons you mentioned above)....I was watching it with him. Its for reasons like that I wont leave him alone while watching mtv. (thank goodness the show you saw wasnt on at that time!)


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> That is what I meant, I would call the girls from season 1 mature compared to this janelle girl. Meaning she is so much more immature than them. Which is pretty bad.



oh ok sorry  i must've read it wrong.  that's what i get for trying to multi-task, post on tpf and watch the show at the same time lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

babieejae1101 said:


> As I was watching it, I thought the same thing! Andrew was a jerk! (He reminds me of Maci's ex Ryan) I can't believe that Janelle would disrespect her mother that way when she goes out and parties. Her mother takes care of Jace for crying out loud! Janelle needs to grow the heck up and take care of her baby! She needs to get her priorities in order! I agree with Ladybug. When I was a teen, no guy would sleep in the same bed as me. I'm 28 now, and if I had a boyfriend, he still would not be allowed to sleep in my bed under my parents' roof!




same here... when i was in high school i had  a long distance relationship and my parents would allow him to stay over on the weekends, in separate rooms of course.  one morning i went down to see him, i was on top of the covers and he was under them and my mom freaked out! and i'm 27 now and i'm pretty sure my parents would still want separate bedrooms if i were dating someone. unless we were living together.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I caught half of the episode yesterday and didn't like it at all. I have never so much wanted to slap someone through the TV! Wow that Janelle girl was something!


----------



## blah956

i didn't watch the premiere episode but did one of the girls brag about smoking pot while pregnant?

a website i visit had pictures of her smoking weed while pregnant and afterwards with a Q&A of her defending herself saying that her doctor recommended to her to smoke weed while pregnant cause it would help her with "nausea"

the only way i could see people knowing about it is if she spoke about it on MTV


----------



## babieejae1101

^^ I just read that. Here's the link. http://starcasm.net/archives/34931


----------



## blah956

mother of the year


----------



## pollinilove

is anyone a mom on this thread cause these teens have tons of time to go out and i am married and cant find time to my self


----------



## ChanelMommy

pollinilove said:


> is anyone a mom on this thread cause these teens have tons of time to go out and i am married and cant find time to my self


 
I'm a mom, a single mom and it totally amazes me how these girls complain how hard it is to raise their baby on *their* own..they *live* with their parents, this new girl doesn't spend anytime at all with her baby even bragging how she can chill after school with her friends while her mama picks up the baby from daycare.


----------



## blah956

it is hard to split time between your baby, dating, going out with friends and smoking weed. give 'em a break!


----------



## Pursecake

I feel like slapping Janelle in the face!

That girl needs to learn that she's no longer a teen once she's a mother no matter what age she is!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I was 17, in high school, when I had my son. Once I became pregnant I really didn't have any friends outside of school. I did graduate. My grandmother came to watch him everyday, but Fridays because she still had work & I would stay home w/ him. I was totally different then these girls. I was home 24/7 with him & it was hard for me to let my grandmother watch him. I wanted to be with him every second. I finally caved when he was 4 years old & let my mom watch him (I admit I did cry) while I met up w/ a couple friends I ran into from high school.

These girls just need to grow up & fast. I can't believe she gave an attitude when her mom called & asked her to heat up some bottles before they got home. & her boyfriend is like bipolar or something. In person he tells her he's going to get a job, wants to buy a house & car, marry her & on the phone he's a completely different person. I blame the alcohol for him saying his feelings he wouldn't have said otherwise.


----------



## sun.shyne

I was finally able to watch this episode last night and it really pissed me off.  I can not believe how immature some of these people are.  Janelle kept going on and on about making time for herself...not once did I see her even think about making that baby her priority.  She should have thought about not being able to go out before she had sex and had a baby.  I feel bad for her mother because she is pretty much raising her grandson while her daughter parties and disrespects her.  And she will continue to do it because she doesn't want to see her grandson suffer.  Not having the child's father in his life is no excuse for that girl.  She needs to grow up and get her priorities in order.  I have 2 children and, although I wasn't that young, I couldn't imagine not wanting to be there for them and take care of them.  

I guess not everyone gets that motherly instinct.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I think her boyfriend telling her that she is a piece of crap is enough incentive for her to say buh-bye to him and go file child support.


----------



## sun.shyne

^Right!  I don't know how any times I could let someone talk down to me like that without snapping on them.  I wonder if he was like this before the pregnancy.


----------



## divadivine682

^ probably was....noticed she didn't look too shocked when he said it.


----------



## Kansashalo

I don't know if I can watch the rest of this season.  I seriously wanted to reach through the tv and slap the sh*t out of Janelle (which is what my mom would have done if I even attempted to talk to her like she talks to her mom).

Goodness, where is this reality where these girls live?  Did they think having a baby would be like buying a new cell phone?  Guess what - its hard to have/raise a kid.


----------



## divadivine682

Kansashalo said:


> I don't know if I can watch the rest of this season. I seriously wanted to reach through the tv and slap the sh*t out of Janelle (which is what my mom would have done if I even attempted to talk to her like she talks to her mom).
> 
> Goodness, where is this reality where these girls live? Did they think having a baby would be like buying a new cell phone? Guess what - its hard to have/raise a kid.


 
Isn't that the truth?!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> I don't know if I can watch the rest of this season. I seriously wanted to reach through the tv and slap the sh*t out of Janelle (which is what my mom would have done if I even attempted to talk to her like she talks to her mom).
> 
> Goodness, where is this reality where these girls live? Did they think having a baby would be like buying a new cell phone? Guess what - its hard to have/raise a kid.


 
I couldn't agree more...  I understand what MTV is trying to do, but where do they find 'em????

I guess Janelle is Farrah 2.0 - she's almost making Farrah look like a saint!

Watching these shows make me thankful my parents kept me under lock and key as a teen.  By no means is being a teen mom something to glorify or aspire to be.


----------



## afsweet

i wanted to slap jenelle. like farrah, jenelle was totally disrespectful to her mom. and threatening to leave with her baby and never come back? that's more like a reward than a threat. her parents let her live there, they take care of her baby, and she wants to go out and party like she never even had a baby. c'mon having a baby DOES change everything. 

i really can't understand why these girls want to keep their babies but they don't want to stay home with them. why bother keeping the kid then? common sense is that babies are a lot of work, and the real fun doesn't set in until they're independent!


----------



## ChicBoBeep

Watching Jenelle was so...wow. Seeing someone in that much denial! It's like she had a baby, but refused to admit it.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

sun.shyne said:


> ...I guess not everyone gets that motherly instinct...


No, they sure don't.

And even for those who do eventually develop maternal instincts, they do not always get it during their adolescence, whether they reproduce or not.

That fact might be the single most important thing any viewer could take away from this show.


sun.shyne said:


> ...She should have thought about not being able to go out before she had sex and had a baby....


For as long as I can remember, this has been an extremely popular response to just about every social issue that involves children.

The problem with it is twofold. One, people don't. Two, the children are already born. They are not going anywhere, and when their parents cannot care for them, the larger society is going to pay that bill one way or the other.

I do think Jenelle summed it up pretty well, when she acknowledged that she had thought only of taking the baby to the park and having fun with him.

She also offered some great insight when she pointed out that newborn babies are "clingy."

The comparisons many have made to Farrah are apt - I think MTV goes out of their way to find these harridan moms. Jenelle's mom is her own worst enemy, even when the things she says are spot-on right, and impossible for an adult to argue with, her "commincation style" and personality are such that it is not hard to see how even the most docile teen would react negatively.

Who would want that to be the environment for a little baby?

And as with Farrah's mom, I get the impression that this business of not thinking about the consequences is not limited to the teen mom, who at least has the excuse that she is a _child_, but their moms are adults, who moreover _have_ raised kids, they know what it means - yet they allow their daughters to just bring those babies on home, and then complain because the daughters are still children, they are still unable to care even for themselves, much less a baby - were these not among the reasons they did not wish them to get pregnant in the first place?

LOL I can see this season of the show is going to make me just as cranky as the last one!


----------



## Kansashalo

stephc005 said:


> i wanted to slap jenelle. like farrah, jenelle was totally disrespectful to her mom. and threatening to leave with her baby and never come back? that's more like a reward than a threat. her parents let her live there, they take care of her baby, and she wants to go out and party like she never even had a baby. c'mon having a baby DOES change everything.



That's what has irritated me the most with Janelle.  She talks to her mom like she is some chump off of the street and then threatens to leave.  She knows her mom is the only one taking care of the baby and that only she is able to provide for him so she plays off that guilt.

She is lucky...my mom would have not only told me to leave but would have offered to pack my stuff for me.  And I now understand why....as much as I know she would not want to see my baby suffer because of my stupidity, she knows that I've got to learn for myself what life is....which sometimes includes having no one to depend on but yourself.

I still can't stand Janelle though lol


----------



## caitlin1214

Did anyone else think Janelle's mom's voice was so incredibly grating? I got what she was trying to say, but the way she said it would have annoyed anybody. Trade the nagging for the serious talk and I think she would have gotten further with her daughter. 


I know that Janelle's boyfriend was bad news, but it didn't help matters to have her mom badmouthing him any chance she got. 



Janelle was exactly like Farrah. "I'm a mom, but I'm still a kid!"

Um, no. That all changed when you have a baby. It's great to make time for yourself, but that's after you do all the stuff the baby needs and not before.


----------



## michie

I was just thinking her mom's voice was slightly more irritating than Debra's (Farrah's mom). "Janelle? Janelle...??" LOL


----------



## knasarae

I still cannot understand for the life of me why these girls (Janelle, Farrah, etc) think that they are still entitled to a "normal" teenage life.  No sweetie, that is over.  You brought a HUMAN BEING into this world.  Hello?

And what was up with Janelle's boyfriend's eyes?  In several scenes it kinda looked like he had a black eye.  Was it just me?


----------



## mommyof01

This episode left me really sad for the baby. It pissed me off when they referred to him as an  "it."  I was praying when Janelle said she had come to a decision it would be that she was giving him up for adoption to parents that wanted to dote on him and not send him off to daycare. I don't think I could watch this show again.  I am thankful for my daughter and love every second that we are together.  The way her and her mother yell in front of him is such bad energy he is absorbing.


----------



## ILuvShopping

mommyof01 said:


> This episode left me really sad for the baby. *It pissed me off when they referred to him as an  "it."*  I was praying when Janelle said she had come to a decision it would be that she was giving him up for adoption to parents that wanted to dote on him and not send him off to daycare. I don't think I could watch this show again.  I am thankful for my daughter and love every second that we are together.  The way her and her mother yell in front of him is such bad energy he is absorbing.



everytime that happened (the bolded part) it made me cringe. 

and i can't watch this episode again either.... 

which makes me wonder WHY mtv would put something like this on tv. they know it puts this girl in a horrible light and while she probably needs a HUGE wakeup call, i don't think she really deserves it.  I mean yea... she acted like that herself..... but she's still a minor... and for all the backlash she's probably getting from that episode... is probably a lot to handle for a 16 year old.


----------



## divadivine682

What got to me is (among a lot of things) is this: Janelle is 16. Why is it that she's like "im going out now mom"...."no you're not, stay home and help me clean" and then janelle "no, I'll do it tomorrow, I'm going out" blah blah blah....Um, she's 16! Not 26! When I was 16 and wanted to go somewhere and my mom said no, that was it. NO. I wasn't an adult, I was a little 16 year old who's mom told her no, it wasn't negotiable. These moms just let their daughters walk all over them.


----------



## sun.shyne

^ same with me.  I never even thought about getting away with that much.  If my mom/dad told me no about something, I might not have liked it, but I never cursed at them or threw temper tantrums about it.  Some of these kids are running the household!


----------



## michie

Right. Many of the issues these teens have go way deeper than teenage pregnancy. The home lives are out of control and the parent(s) are usually a big part of the problem.


----------



## aklein

This season is off to a sad start.  I wonder if the girls go for prenatal care.  I would hope MTV would use that as a 'teaching moment', because so many teen mothers do not go for prenatal care.
Andrew is a POS. 
Maybe I was seeing things, but it didn't look like Janelle put the baby into a carseat when she took him home from the hospital.  It looked like she just strapped in his carrier.  It didn't look like she had one of the convertible car seats.  Someone please tell me I am wrong.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

mommyof01 said:


> This episode left me really sad for the baby. It pissed me off when they referred to him as an  "it."  I was praying when Janelle said she had come to a decision it would be that she was giving him up for adoption to parents that wanted to dote on him...


I found myself mumbling the same prayer.

But her mother's tone and attitude, when she mentioned the subject of adoption - Is _that_ what you want, Jenelle? - as if adoption were some terrible thing that no decent person would possibly consider - made me wonder if she had, at any point, any real counseling about any of her choices.


mommyof01 said:


> The way her and her mother yell in front of him is such bad energy he is absorbing.


Exactly! And sadly, Jenelle does not have the wherewithal to take a look in the mirror and ponder that energy, and whether that is what she wants for that little baby.

Someone mentioned her disregarding her mother telling her not to go out - I imagine that like Farrah, one of the first survival skills she developed was tuning her mom out - and the second was escaping!

And I agree with the other poster who insightfully pointed out that Jenelle seemed disturbingly under-disturbed by the way her babydaddy spoke to her.


----------



## divadivine682

aklein said:


> This season is off to a sad start. I wonder if the girls go for prenatal care. I would hope MTV would use that as a 'teaching moment', because so many teen mothers do not go for prenatal care.
> Andrew is a POS.
> Maybe I was seeing things, but it didn't look like Janelle put the baby into a carseat when she took him home from the hospital. It looked like she just strapped in his carrier. It didn't look like she had one of the convertible car seats. Someone please tell me I am wrong.


 
I saw that too...the carseat was just strapped across the whole carseat, not in the proper way. I swear, I gasped out loud when I saw that....poor baby....


----------



## RWolfeOH

You would think that MTV would be a little more responsible and at least make sure these babies are being put into carseats correctly when they leave the hospital. 

These shows are turning into one trainwreck after another.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I wonder how much more "real" this season will be as compared to season 1 considering we all know how MTV gets with scripted reality. I do realize they must cram months of filming into one hour but Janelle's episode seemed almost excessive. Hope the other girls aren't as bad as her.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Oy this episode just made me sad for little Jace with an absentee father and an almost absentee mother.  Thank goodness he has a grandmother who's willing to do everything for him and deal with his crazy mother to boot.

On a side note from Jenelle's episode, I thought you weren't supposed to warm up bottles in the microwave due to hot spots?


----------



## Jeneen

knasarae said:


> *I still cannot understand for the life of me why these girls (Janelle, Farrah, etc) think that they are still entitled to a "normal" teenage life. No sweetie, that is over. You brought a HUMAN BEING into this world. Hello?*
> 
> And what was up with Janelle's boyfriend's eyes? In several scenes it kinda looked like he had a black eye. Was it just me?


 

I hear you - Jenelle wanted to act like she could party all night long - no job - not yet graduated... sigh - at least Farrah shaped up, graduated hs, is in school and has a job... I hope Jenelle wakes up. 

Macy enrolled in school (it didn't go great, but she's trying) and got a night job to pay bills... she feels guilty about relying on her parents and wants to help out for a better future. Even Amber got a job, Gary continues to work and Catelynne and Tyler stayed in school and are planning their work and school life after graduation despite having chaotic Butch around. 

And yes I did notice the black eye on Andrew - probably drunk fighting. He had a modeling career ahead of him and threw it all away - do you know how many people want what he almost had? And then he never got a job to help Jenelle and the baby. I know times are tough but it seemed like he didn't even try.


----------



## Jeneen

^I think when the baby is born some of these girls think, "Oh I have my body back, I'm free!" But the real work is just beginning.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

BurberryLvr said:


> Oy this episode just made me sad for little Jace with an absentee father and an almost absentee mother.  Thank goodness he has a grandmother who's willing to do everything for him and deal with his crazy mother to boot.
> 
> *On a side note from Jenelle's episode, I thought you weren't supposed to warm up bottles in the microwave due to hot spots?*



You're not. I was going to mention it, but didn't want to step on any toes Since everyone has a different way of doing things.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Pursefanatic85 said:


> You're not. I was going to mention it, but didn't want to step on any toes Since everyone has a different way of doing things.



Oops - I hope I didn't offend anyone!  My bub takes room temp formula or refrigerated breastmilk so I don't have any bottle heating experience, just thought I had heard that somewhere.


----------



## aklein

^ I thought the same thing about microwaving bottles, but things like that seem to change all the time.  I don't have kids but have definitely done my share of baby-sitting.


----------



## pursegrl12

i just had a baby 6 months ago & i was told NOT to warm bottles. they should be room temp or refrigerated.


----------



## cbtg818

I just want to say on behalf of North Carolina youth, most of us are alot more responsible than that! I saw her and thought "oh lord, where in NC is she from bc my friends with children are ALOT more responsible than that, ppl are gonna see that and think NC girls are trash and hicks" ugh, i hope the others arent this bad


----------



## cbtg818

and its hard to tell online but that was a light-hearted comment lol, im not out to get her. hehe


----------



## pollinilove

i used room tepm bottle water so i do not know . i never used the microwave i was scared to burn the baby  . i did have a bottle warmer


----------



## pollinilove

she should have asked for a bottle warmer for her shower


----------



## Heath-kkf

I am not believing this episode again. If my 15 year old daughter got pregnant first thing she would be would be pulled out of school and home schooled. Sure as heck wouldn't be going to no dang home coming dance. Are there no consequences for getting pregnant at this age?


----------



## Dabyachunv

Josh....How could anyone be THAT selfish?  How?


----------



## amymarie

this episode was really sad. Kids having kids. I want to smack that josh kid.lol


----------



## yellowparker04

i know..these girls sure know how to pick em.


----------



## Pursecake

i want to punch Josh where it hurts... SO BADLY.

and Nikkol... that girl needs to be slapppppped awake!


----------



## divadivine682

The one thing I can appreicate about this episode is her mom....she really had someone to be there and help her through her pregnancy. No screaming matches, just acceptance. They seemed to have a good family going on there, Nikkole and her brother seemed to get along great and no drama in the household.

Now, Josh....*sigh*...I wouldn't even know where to begin. If I was his mom, I would be mortified. His selfishness and immaturity is below his 16 years....I really felt bad for Nikkole that he was soooo unsupportive in the delivery room and really created so much negitivity in a space that should have been calm and supportive.


----------



## ILuvShopping

that was painful to watch.....
and the way nikkole acting when things were wrong... having the smile/smirk on her face... just wreaks of insecurity and awkwardness, not to mention she mumbled constantly.

i can't believe her boyfriend said "i need someone that's in my corner in the relationship and right now it's all about you you you" wtf!?!?!?

pretty shocked by his mother that it took her that long to yell at him in the delivery room. he should've been kicked out. he was being obnoxious and annoying. i'm glad her mother banned him from their house. 
and i hate to say it but i'm REALLY glad he cheated on her and broke up with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Josh needed me to put this is 8.5 all up and thru his azz!!!!  How disrespectful, not only to Nikkole, but his mother & her mother.  Nikkole's mom seems really sweet and has a nice, but stern disposition.  I thought it was really touching when she was giving her a foot massage.

And very cute when she came home from homecoming and asked her brother about playing garage band... 

*Jannelle* - she's is mentally 'off'.  Is she on meth?


----------



## couture diva

Josh was such a jerk and I felt so bad for Nikkole...I hope that on reunion show they are not back together and she has wised up to the fact she should be treated better and not need such a$$ in her life


----------



## pink1

Watching it now....these kids are sooo young.  Josh is a complete moron (not that needs mentioning!).


----------



## ILuvShopping

does anyone go watch the post-show interviews of the girls?? i might go watch nikkoles but im' not sure i can stand her voice if i have to turn my volume all the way up just to understand her.  but i'm curious if they mention her relationship with josh and where it's at today.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

It just really bugged me how immature Josh was acting while she was in labor.  I mean something the size of a watermelon is trying to squeeze its way out of something the size of a grapefruit and this fool is acting like a complete moron and annoying her...laying on her, climbing in the bed with her...etc.  It just goes to show you babies should not be having babies!!  

I truly hope they do not keep having seasons of this show because it is disturbing how many teenagers are getting pregnant.


----------



## jadise

It seems that international viewers can't watch MTV's shows at their website anymore. I'm not pleased with this decision .


----------



## Espinosa

Honestly Josh amazed me by his selfishness in the delivery room; going on about needing chinese food, how Nikkole "slept" for the whole day, and how she was taking up all the bed. 

Nikkole is a bigger idiot for taking him back again and again, can't she see he is disrespectful? Doesnt care about her at all; he cheated on her before the baby and after the baby. Im glad they broke up.
But its good, for her sake, that shes got the support from her family & friends.


----------



## blue gatorade

Wow... I am watching last night's episode now. The girl is FIFTEEN. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Jeneen

Josh = Sociopath

This episode was sooooo painful to watch. Nikkole is so naive/insecure when it comes to the way a person or her boyfriend should treat her. 

Her mom was the only one who made sense and I'm glad she cracked down on her - Rikki will most likely end up raising the baby though. I'm glad her mom told her even though she loved her and supported her, how disappointed she was in her and how her daughter's actions represent her. Too bad it didn't seem to get through to Nikkole. When presented with a question she didn't want to answer, she just shrugged it off, or got quiet, or left... sigh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jeneen said:


> Josh = Sociopath


 
and future wife beater.  He has jealousy issues...


----------



## Jeneen

^ it was amazing how he twisted everyone's words around - I was fascinated.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Just felt this episode didn't show enough consequences except for the labor. I don't think they needed to focus as much of the show as they did on this girl getting to go to a homecoming social event while pregnant and her picking out her dress. :s This girl had it "pretty easy" to have her and her boyfriends mom take care of the kid.


----------



## BurberryLvr

I'm glad that at least Josh's mom was helping out with the baby.  Although I agree she should have intervened much earlier in the delivery room when he was acting like a jerk.

I was surprised in Jenelle's case that the baby daddy's parents seemed so far removed / indifferent about their new grandchild.


----------



## Heath-kkf

BurberryLvr said:


> I'm glad that at least Josh's mom was helping out with the baby.  Although I agree she should have intervened much earlier in the delivery room when he was acting like a jerk.
> 
> I was surprised in Jenelle's case that the baby daddy's parents seemed so far removed / indifferent about their new grandchild.



Maybe its a 3 hour distance thing or they just didn't want to appear on the show. Or else some parents I'm sure are in denial and that if they don't recognize the child it doesn't really exist something like that. Could be many explanations.


----------



## Pursecake

Nikkol ... hopefully she's not stupid enough to stay with Josh... this kid is BAD NEWS... i can see him emotionally abusing her and soon enough physically too.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wowwwwwwwwww this Josh guy is an a$$hole of the highest power!!!!

I don't think it's just Nikkole that mumbles - most of her friends are pretty soft spoke as well. I think it's just one of those things like how all teenage girls walk the same and have the same mannerisms. 

*DC* I am not sure about meth but Jenelle smokes lots of pot apparently. It was on that blog that someone posted awhile back - there was a link to some social networking pages where she said her doc told her smoking pot while pregnant could help somehow with the pregnancy.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Heath-kkf said:


> ...If my 15 year old daughter got pregnant first thing she...Sure as heck wouldn't be going to no dang home coming dance. Are there no consequences for getting pregnant at this age?


I think one of the points the show makes is that there are definitely consequences.

But I think your comment very poignantly reflects the frustration and anguish that many parents feel in those circumstances.

Since the beginning of time, young people have engaged in sexual activity even under pain of al kinds of penalties, including death - and they continue to do so today, so obviously, the prospect of mom saying that you you can't go to the school dance as a punishment for becoming pregnant is as unlikely a deterrent as it would be realistically enforceable.

We heard the same kind of desperation expressed by Nikkole's mother referring to a "complete lockdown."

Even if she were willing and capable of literally locking her daughter (and presumably, I guess, her infant grandchild as well) into some sort of jerry-rigged home prison cell, it is unlikely that such an action would make her feel better.

(I realize that there are indeed people - in all cultures -  who do all kinds of horrific things to their children, but most people are not really going to beat or lock up or kill their daughters as a punishment for having sex).

If parents who want to raise their grandchildren themselves make life too miserable for the "teen mom," it is not going to make her any more mature, or capable of caring for the child herself, and thus reducing the impact on the grandparent, and there is the risk that she will simply depart, with or without the baby, which would carry a very high risk of resulting, at best, in the child being removed from the home entirely, and at worst, tragic consequences that no parent - or grandparent - would wish.

The child-mother may not yet be able to comprehend it, but once the baby is born, it's not about her anymore.

When the mother is a grown-up, this means that her own desires and needs must take second place, and it is one of the miracles of nature that this happens instinctively in so many cases, especially when the woman wanted to raise a child. 

But when the mother is a child, "not about her anymore" also means not about punishing her, or making her suffer, or teaching her a lesson, even if the grandparent would receive a benefit from any of those things. (Which, of course, they really wouldn't). 

Because she IS an adult, the grandmother does understand that it is now all about the baby, and if she is determined to keep that baby in her home and raise it, whether, how quickly or slowly, or to what extent her daughter matures has to take a back seat to the needs of the baby itself - including the emotional need for a loving and healthy home environment.

For the sake of the baby, she must put aside whatever anger or shame she may feel toward her daughter for having had sex, along with the frustration of continuously realizing that she is a child, and thus unable to shoulder much - if any - of the responsibilities of caring for an infant.  

What I imagine is more difficult for most grandmothers in that situation, if she wants to raise that grandbaby, she also has to set aside the unfinished task of raising her daughter!

Teen moms who choose to bring their babies home to their parents' homes of necessity forfeit - at a very crucial time in the process of their own development -  a whole lot of parental guidance and nurturing - a critical chapter in what would have been _their_ "raising."

That's a pretty major consequence with which neither attending nor missing a homecoming dance can hope to compete.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I feel compelled to issue a general apology for my ceaseless sermonizing in this thread.

As I'm sure at least one previous word-dump has noted, this show is different from other reality shows due to the presence of actual reality.

As we get older, it becomes inevitable that we will have known not only a larger number of "teen moms," but their children - themselves now teens or older.

Some of those teen moms will have made different choices than most of the girls on this show, some will have made the same choice, and sometimes things - including the babies of those moms -  turn out great, and sometimes they don't.

The result is that whether we are parents or not, this issue is going to touch our lives, and some of us will be inevitably reminded of the times when things did not work out, and thus unable to sit on our hands.

Just scroll.


----------



## omgsweet

I could not stand Josh!  Nikkol just lets him walk all over her!  You could tell that she was afraid to piss him off.  She didn't want to say anything that may make him leave her.  I'm glad she sort of stood up for herself at the end of the episode.

When Nikkol and her mother were standing in the bathroom at the restaurant and her mother told her she does not want her to be with Josh anymore...Nikkol said that that was up to her.  It was a decision she should be able to make because its part of growing up.  I wanted to scream at her!  You don't have to best track record for making these kind of decisions.  Her mother is right to step in!  Goodness I feel for her Mom. 

Nikkol is lucky to have a Mom like that.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I didn't mean to say that the prospect of maybe missing out on social events in the future would be a deterrent. Just that I don't think going to a school dance is a right. But a privilege and they ought to learn right away what they are going to have to give up as a consequence.

I realize there are consequences and this is just a 60 minute episode but I just don't agree how this particular episode was portrayed. Again, not enough focus on the hardship of taking care of a newborn. Too much focus on the homecoming dance and how the guy treated the girl. 

Its unfortunate that parents become grandparents at such a young age and don't have much of a choice than to pay for the child and raise the child. Nobody really knows the solution or the whole thing would not be on the rise.


----------



## Kansashalo

Heath-kkf said:


> I didn't mean to say that the prospect of maybe missing out on social events in the future would be a deterrent. Just that I don't think going to a school dance is a right. But a privilege and they ought to learn right away what they are going to have to give up as a consequence.
> 
> I realize there are consequences and this is just a 60 minute episode but I just don't agree how this particular episode was portrayed. Again, not enough focus on the hardship of taking care of a newborn. Too much focus on the homecoming dance and how the guy treated the girl.
> 
> Its unfortunate that parents become grandparents at such a young age and don't have much of a choice than to pay for the child and raise the child. Nobody really knows the solution or the whole thing would not be on the rise.



I agree with what you were saying earlier.  The way MTV portrays this - its like these girls continue on with their lives like they were (going to dances, clubs, going out with friends) and their parents support them in doing it.

Not saying that the teen moms should become a recluse, but I would agree that life would definitely change for my teen daughter if she got pregnant.  I personally would not try to help her continue her teen life while I raise her child (which is what some of these ladies are doing).  Maybe that would help some of them realize that "_hello! - your teen years called and said good bye!  Please don't get mad because you can't do the things you use to do"_ (Janelle, Farrah, Nicole, etc).

I'm 35 and if I had a baby right now, I wouldn't get that luxury either (doing some of the things I use to do).


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Kansashalo said:


> ...I personally would not try to help her continue her teen life while I raise her child...I'm 35 and if I had a baby right now, I wouldn't get that luxury either (doing some of the things I use to do).


First of all, Props for doing a great job of crystallizing down into a few words what for me is such a complex issue that I am breaking peoples' scroll buttons. 

My point is that when the grandmothers choose to raise those babies, it is the babies who, of necessity, become the priority.

For example, they might _wish_ the daughters were mature enough to stay home and help with the baby, but whether they are or not, _the baby's needs remain unchanged_ - they can't go out themselves hoping to prevent the daughter from going out, because the daughter is still a child herself, she is liable to leave the baby alone, or take it with her to an environment that is not baby-friendly.

When we see the moms of Farrah and Jenelle screeching at their daughters that they shouldn't go out, even though we might shake our heads that the poor baby's environment contains such energy, and bewail the unpleasantness of their style of expression, at the same time, we realize, as do they, that the resources they were previously able to put into parenting their daughters has now become a luxury that sadly, neither they - nor their daughters - will get.


Heath-kkf said:


> I didn't mean to say that the prospect of maybe missing out on social events in the future would be a deterrent....Nobody really knows the solution or the whole thing would not be on the rise.


 I know, and  buried somewhere in that previous torrent of text I did characterize it as figurative as opposed to literal.

You are right, there is no "solution," nor are there any "deterrents" - at least not to young people having sex. 

There is education, and there are contraceptives, which can be effective in preventing pregnancy and disease - and thus the consequences of those things, but unfortunately, those tools are not a good cultural fit for many of the very population sectors that need them most!

My view on the Nikkole episode is that the focus was intentionally put on the consequences of the choice the boy's mother made long ago not to instill in him even the most rudimentary "home training," like basic rules of behavior and common decency.

Though Jenelle's babydaddy is no prize either, in her episode, the emphasis was more on the consequences of a child who barely comprehends what has happened to her ("Babies are clingy") bringing an infant into the home of a grandmother who expresses scorn and distaste for the idea of adoption, yet does not appear to have really thought through the consequences of her decision to grudgingly resign herself to the task - at a not-so-young age -  of raising a baby while working a full-time job.

I doubt any two viewers will see the show in the same way - the single thing that sticks out most to me are the whole-family consequences - not just those that impact and change the lives of the girls, but the lives of the babies themselves, of those whole families, and in some cases, even  the babydaddies -  like Tyler and Gary in the last season.

They stand in contrast to the first two shows of this season, both of which subtly but pointedly highlight the reality that for babydaddies, consequences are relatively optional.

From there it's just a hop to considering the consequences to the community, not just of choices made by adolescent girls of various stages of emotional development and intellectual capacity, but consequences of choices we as a society collectively make - even when we - like some of those new grandmothers - are adults who know and _could_ do a whole lot better!


----------



## Kansashalo

I see what you're saying Shimma - that no matter how much the mothers complain, yell, etc. the baby is still a baby that needs what it needs.  The baby can't wait for mommy to "get it together".  But I think the grandma's need to do what they can to help their daughters "get it together" as much as possible.

My older sister had a baby as a teen (freshmen in college) and we had similair battles like the ones on the show.  My sister would say things like "I'm running to the store - be back in 20 minutes) and you wouldn't see her all day.  If any other person was a home, she would consider that as you volunteering to babysit so she would immediately leave.  My mom tried explaining to her why her behavior was wrong but it never did any good.  Until finally one day, when my sister pulled her "disappearing act" while my mom was at home - my mom calmly packed the baby up, grabbed a stroller, and drove around until she found my sister (who was just hanging out at a local park with friends).  She didn't yell or anything - just calmly got the baby/stroller, walked up to my sister and said "you forgot your son" and drove off.

After that, she stopped doing her disappearing acts.  lol


----------



## Jeneen

Kansashalo said:


> I see what you're saying Shimma - that no matter how much the mothers complain, yell, etc. the baby is still a baby that needs what it needs. The baby can't wait for mommy to "get it together". But I think the grandma's need to do what they can to help their daughters "get it together" as much as possible.
> 
> My older sister had a baby as a teen (freshmen in college) and we had similair battles like the ones on the show. My sister would say things like "I'm running to the store - be back in 20 minutes) and you wouldn't see her all day. If any other person was a home, she would consider that as you volunteering to babysit so she would immediately leave. *My mom tried explaining to her why her behavior was wrong but it never did any good. Until finally one day, when my sister pulled her "disappearing act" while my mom was at home - my mom calmly packed the baby up, grabbed a stroller, and drove around until she found my sister (who was just hanging out at a local park with friends). She didn't yell or anything - just calmly got the baby/stroller, walked up to my sister and said "you forgot your son" and drove off.*
> 
> After that, she stopped doing her disappearing acts. lol


 
That is awesome.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> She didn't yell or anything - just calmly got the baby/stroller, walked up to my sister and said "you forgot your son" and drove off.
> 
> After that, she stopped doing her disappearing acts. lol


 
now that's what you call GANSTA!


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Lolol sure is. "You forgot your son"....wow! Now Janelle's Mom should have done that to her! You want to go out and 'party' sure, but don't forget to take your child with you.


----------



## Jeannam2008

So I gave up on this season's girls. Their all ghetto and hick-ish. So far all their BF's are into drugs and going to jail and cheating.
I'm just not interested in watching this season's anymore after this weeks episode.


----------



## Kansashalo

Jeneen said:


> That is awesome.





DC-Cutie said:


> now that's what you call GANSTA!





Ladybug09 said:


> ^^Lolol sure is. "You forgot your son"....wow! Now Janelle's Mom should have done that to her! You want to go out and 'party' sure, but don't forget to take your child with you.



I have an old school, southern bred mom that don't play. lol  She use to tell us all the time growing up _"I can show you better than I can tell you"_ 

But seriously, sometimes you do have to put your foot down.  But with these girls, I wonder have they ever had to follow ANY rules before this.  You definitely can't expect them to listen if this is the first time their parents have tried to set boundaries.


----------



## Chanel522

Jeannam2008 said:


> So I gave up on this season's girls. Their all ghetto and hick-ish. So far all their BF's are into drugs and going to jail and cheating.
> I'm just not interested in watching this season's anymore after this weeks episode.


 

I agree!!  I'm so disappointed in this season.  I loved last season and was looking forward to the new episodes, but I just wish MTV would've kept following the other girls.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Jeannam2008 said:


> ...I gave up on this season's girls. Their all ghetto and hick-ish...


You raise some very thought-provoking questions! 

Especially in light of the extreme lack of self-esteem we saw in Nikkole and Jennelle, who both seemed to be very accepting of being treated like garbage - if there was any solid life lesson that they had absorbed, it seemed to be the message that they are less than nothing.

And in Nikkole's case, she showed neither shock nor surprise when her own mother was treated with disrespect and contempt.

Are these girls intended to represent a demographic on which the mainstream society has "given up" long ago? 

What are the benefits that the society will receive from this decision, as the girls' babies grow up?



Kansashalo said:


> ...mom...drove around until she found my sister...at a local park...calmly got the baby/stroller, walked up to my sister and said "you forgot your son" and drove off.


 Props to your mom! I don't know if that tactic would work for the moms on this show, though. 

I suspect that the MTV casting department intentionally selects the ones more likely to be found at a "raver" than out in the wholesome fresh air of the park!


----------



## serena11

The common theme after birth this season: I can't wait to get my life back. Are they for real? It's like they have no idea what their parents do for them on a daily basis and think kids can just be passed off on to someone else. I feel like these kids are all spoiled in the same way: they were never required to think of anyone but themselves or had to help around the house as a productive member of the household.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Jeannam2008 said:


> So I gave up on this season's girls. Their all ghetto and hick-ish. So far all their BF's are into drugs and going to jail and cheating.
> I'm just not interested in watching this season's anymore after this weeks episode.


 
I agree i'm so over this season. MTV knows how to pick them too. I'm sure there are girls who actually try to make an effort with their baby instead of wanting to go out everynight. Now isn't that a teenager stereotype? Some really do grow up and devote themselves to their kids, even if it means sacrificing everything and chaning their lives. I'd rather just follow the girls from Teen Mom.

serena11- i agree with you too. Instead of trying to get their lives back, they should focus on the fact that its the two of them now and you need to chnage your life for the better. Having a baby isn't a vacation. Its a new life altogether. These girls need to wake up and grow up fast if a baby didn't make them do it already! ANd yes many are spoiled. How many girls or even grown, married women can hand their babies off to their moms or families and go out with their friends almost everynight? I feel bad for the grandmothers who instead of enjoying all the joys of their grandchild, they end up taking on the role as a mother all over again. But they do it for the sake and love of the baby, not their stupid own kid who doesn't care.


----------



## knasarae

Nikkole's guy pi$$ed me off to the highest level of pi$$tivity.  I wanted to choke him.  And then I wanted to shake Nikkole.....omg, can you not see that in no way, shape or form do you deserve to be treated like that?  Sadly at the end of the episode she confirmed what I already speculated.... that she hoped they would get back together.  Nikkole, he's a loser and unless he gives himself up to whatever form of higher power he believes in to become a better person you should leave him on the curb with the rest of the garbage.

Like the rest of you, I do not understand why these girls feel they can continue to lead normal teenage lives with a baby.  And yes, I would love to see an episode where the girl does step up to the plate and change her life so that her child is her number one priority.  All those things your parents do for you?  Yes, you are now obligated to do all those things for your child.  This Season 2 is really a downer.  And I'm hoping that teen girls who watch this are getting the right message.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

serena11 said:


> The common theme after birth this season: I can't wait to get my life back.





knasarae said:


> Like the rest of you, I do not understand why these girls feel they can continue to lead normal teenage lives with a baby


It might be that the intent is to stress the message that they believe will be most likely to hit home to young girls watching the show.

In all my pontificating, I realize that I have completely ignored that aspect of the show, ranting on and on about this or that that pushed MY buttons, and while I'll own being an extreme case, I don't think I'm alone in that general viewpoint.

I see a LOT of comments here that are very much from an adult's perspective - that having a child changes one's life is, to grown-ups, a given, something that we just take for granted, whether we have had children ourselves or not.

But a child - and these girls are totally children - sees life through different eyes, and I think it is at children's eyes that the writers are waving the laser pointer, not ours!


serena11 said:


> ...they have no idea what their parents do for them on a daily basis


Could we not say the same thing about many teenagers who are not pregnant? That is a pretty common refrain I have always heard, going back to when I was a teenager myself, and heard it from my own elders and those of my friends [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=+1]&#9835;[/SIZE][/FONT]  Sunrise, Sunset [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=+1]&#9835;[/SIZE][/FONT] and today I hear it from those friends themselves, now all grown up with teenagers of their own! 

The point being that while having a baby instantly changes a lot of things, for everybody, no matter what the circumstances or variables, but one thing that it does not automatically change is the level of maturity, of wisdom, of emotional development of the girls themselves.



knasarae said:


> I would love to see an episode where the girl does step up to the plate and change her life so that her child is her number one priority.


Last season, there were two who were notable in that respect - Maci, who really did that "grow up overnight" thing, and was obviously born to be a mother. While she obviously will need help from her parents for some time to come, she immediately and happily assumed the position of primary caregiver.

Unlike Maci, Catelynn did not have any functioning adults to help and support her, but she and her boyfriend did manage to come up with the maturity to recognize the hard reality of their situation - no matter how much they might want to raise their baby, they simply lacked the wherewithal to do it, and they put the well-being of their child first and arranged for her to be adopted by a couple who could both love and provide for her.

Only 2 episodes of this season have aired, we might see another story, even more than one, of teens like Maci and Catelynn. But real life is not like Garrison Keillor's Lake Woebegone, where "all the children are above average."


----------



## knasarae

ShimmaPuff said:


> Last season, there were two who were notable in that respect - Maci, who really did that "grow up overnight" thing, and was obviously born to be a mother. While she obviously will need help from her parents for some time to come, she immediately and happily assumed the position of primary caregiver.
> 
> Unlike Maci, Catelynn did not have any functioning adults to help and support her, but she and her boyfriend did manage to come up with the maturity to recognize the hard reality of their situation - no matter how much they might want to raise their baby, they simply lacked the wherewithal to do it, and they put the well-being of their child first and arranged for her to be adopted by a couple who could both love and provide for her.
> 
> Only 2 episodes of this season have aired, we might see another story, even more than one, of teens like Maci and Catelynn. But real life is not like Garrison Keillor's Lake Woebegone, where "all the children are above average."


 
No, I saw last season.  I wasn't referring to those ladies.  It just seems to me that both girls from Season 2 seem far worse, imho, from any of them from Season 1.  And maybe it's wrong to think this but with most of these shows the lineup is scheduled to build up to this grand finale....you know "the finale episode is the one that will be the most dramatic in some way".  That's why I am thinking it can only get worse from here.  I hope they prove me wrong though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder how many young girls are out there trying to get preggers just to be on the show?


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Probably a lot more than we'd like to think.  OT, but did any of you see the Pregnancy Pact on Lifetime a few weeks ago where all those girls that were 15 and 16 got pregnant on purpose?  There are all these shows on TV about being young and pregnant and while I admit I like watching them, I can't help but think that young confused impressionable girls that are craving attention are getting the wrong message from all of it.


----------



## omgsweet

I saw that lifetime movie.  It's crazy that teens would actually try to get pregnant.  I remember when that town was on the news.  A pregnancy pact was never actually confirmed in real life...but I have a feeling it was true.  A crazy amount of kids from that one class got pregnant.  That can't just be a coincidence. I knew 1 girl from high school that got pregnant...and I went to 6 different high schools!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Chanel522 said:


> I agree!!  I'm so disappointed in this season.  I loved last season and was looking forward to the new episodes, but I just wish MTV would've kept following the other girls.



Read on wikipedia that 'Teen Mom' will return this summer and continue to follow some of the original moms in year 2 of motherhood. It takes hours and hours to get enough film for a series. Only so much is "good enough for television".

Although I'm sure some girls would try to get preg for attention, I would hope the slim chance of getting on a tv show wouldnt provoke them into doing so. It seems a little far fetched but I guess some teens are that naive.

When the first season of '16 and pregnant' aired the 2nd seasons girls were already pregnant. So it wasn't like it would have been the case for this season.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

knasarae said:


> ...It just seems to me that both girls from Season 2 seem far worse, imho, from any of them from Season 1...



 You know, I've wondered if these girls seem "worse" because of the change in format.

As you remember, last season they did it more "Real Housewives" style, with a segment about one girl, then another, and this time they are doing the whole hour on just one girl.

I'm sure that is going to affect the way we perceive them, if only I were a Real Nerd, I could paste together an hour's worth of segments about one of the girls, then watch that and see if she came out looking worse than she did when I watched ten minutes of her sandwiched in between two others!


knasarae said:


> ...with most of these shows the lineup is scheduled to build up to this grand finale....you know "the finale episode is the one that will be the most dramatic in some way"


 I've thought about that, too, and wondered what in the world that "finale" will involve.

Didn't someone say this season will be 10 girls? 

I don't know how hard they want to go with this show, but we could be in for some really ugly stuff.

From the promos, it looks like the upcoming episode will contain a "something's wrong with the baby" storyline, and that will just be episode 3...


----------



## knasarae

You're right, it could be the change in format.  I hadn't thought about it that way.  And yeah, this episode 3 that's coming up....I'm like geez where do they go from there??


----------



## Jeneen

ShimmaPuff said:


> You know, I've wondered if these girls seem "worse" because of the change in format.
> 
> As you remember, last season they did it more "Real Housewives" style, with a segment about one girl, then another, and this time they are doing the whole hour on just one girl.
> 
> *I'm sure that is going to affect the way we perceive them, if only I were a Real Nerd, I could paste together an hour's worth of segments about one of the girls, then watch that and see if she came out looking worse than she did when I watched ten minutes of her sandwiched in between two others!*
> 
> I've thought about that, too, and wondered what in the world that "finale" will involve.
> 
> Didn't someone say this season will be 10 girls?
> 
> I don't know how hard they want to go with this show, but we could be in for some really ugly stuff.
> 
> From the promos, it looks like the upcoming episode will contain a "something's wrong with the baby" storyline, and that will just be episode 3...



They've actually be showing the 16 & pregnant shows like this from last season as re-runs - it's the only way I've seen them from 16 & pregnant - each episode was only one girl. 

Teen Mom season 1 where they only chronicled Maci, Farrah, Amber and Catelynne was like real housewives. Was 16 & pregnant real housewives style last season?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Jeneen said:


> T...Was 16 & pregnant real housewives style last season?...


Unless I accidentally took a whole lot of Extra Pills, yes, it was.

Speaking of last season, specifically Farrah, I know I keep saying this over and over, but her mom's house is just not the best environment for a baby.


> *Mom of MTV 'Teen Mom' Cops Plea, Gets Knives*
> 
> Posted Feb 26th 2010 12:05PM by TMZ Staff
> *Debra Danielson *-- the mother of 18-year-old "Teen Mom" *Farrah Abraham* -- struck a plea deal after she was accused of choking her daughter ... and as part of the deal, she wants her knives back.
> 
> Danielson agreed to a deferred prosecution at Pottawattamie County court in Iowa today -- meaning if she has no other legal issues and complies with her probation, the case will be dropped.
> 
> She also pled guilty to a lesser charge and got a suspended sentence of 30 days in jail. As part of the plea deal, the prosecution had to return two kitchen knives that were seized as evidence.
> 
> Danielson was arrested last month after she allegedly choked her daughter Farrah, who appeared on the MTV show "Teen Mom."


----------



## aklein

Wait, now I am confused.  I thought the first season of  _16 & Pregnant_ was an hour long episode following one girl for her pregnancy, like it is this season.  Then _Teen Moms_ switched it up and spliced similar situations together.


----------



## gelbergirl

I was so excited that I finally saw the full hour of Amber (I know, she's annoying, but I was so excited).

Why is Farrah's Mom's house not the best environment?  I think the baby gets so much attention there. . .


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^^ummm cause farrah's mom was accused of choking her... and the newest report says that the police removed certain knives from the home.


----------



## wordbox

aklein said:


> Wait, now I am confused.  I thought the first season of  _16 & Pregnant_ was an hour long episode following one girl for her pregnancy, like it is this season.  Then _Teen Moms_ switched it up and spliced similar situations together.



Yeah, that's how it is. "16 & Pregnant" focuses on one girl at a time (and did last season as well... they still air those episodes and I just watched a couple yesterday in that format) where "Teen Moms" shows them all meshed together.


----------



## gelbergirl

ILuvShopping said:


> ^^^ummm cause farrah's mom was accused of choking her... and the newest report says that the police removed certain knives from the home.



wow, I had no idea  
was that on the show ?  I totally missed it


----------



## sweetlove

Looks like mtv have stopped letting viewers outside US watch their content online.. I knew it would happen sooner or later, but I'm really going to miss catching up on 16 and pregnant (and the new season of jersey shore when that airs).


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Well I am confused. The season 1 episodes I saw _were_ divided up, Im not sure if I saw saw the 1st episode, and I haven't seen any of the season 1 reruns, could they be doing those differently?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

gelbergirl said:


> ...Why is Farrah's Mom's house not the best environment?  I think the baby gets so much attention there. . .



You can google, or just scroll up. In a nutshell, it appears that those of us who suspected Farrah's mom might have some emotional/mental health issues were not just reacting to the superficial nerve-grating qualities of her personality and mode of expression.


----------



## Jahpson

knasarae said:


> Nikkole's guy pi$$ed me off to the highest level of pi$$tivity.  I wanted to choke him.  And then I wanted to shake Nikkole.....omg, can you not see that in no way, shape or form do you deserve to be treated like that?  Sadly at the end of the episode she confirmed what I already speculated.... that she hoped they would get back together.  Nikkole, he's a loser and unless he gives himself up to whatever form of higher power he believes in to become a better person you should leave him on the curb with the rest of the garbage.
> 
> Like the rest of you, I do not understand why these girls feel they can continue to lead normal teenage lives with a baby.  And yes, I would love to see an episode where the girl does step up to the plate and change her life so that her child is her number one priority.  All those things your parents do for you?  Yes, you are now obligated to do all those things for your child.  This Season 2 is really a downer.  And I'm hoping that teen girls who watch this are getting the right message.



we are here >< 100%

he had no right to disrespect her mom like that! Nikkole's mother is an _adult_!!! End of story

I watched a couple of episodes and was near tears, how can these girls pick up such LOSERS to have children with? 

I left watching that show feeling very uneasy and uncomfortable.

and what about the teen mom who insisted on going partying and leaving her child with her mom to raise?

She made me very angry! I feel so sad for the child, because there are women out there who are just like that!

Happened to my father when he was born! My "grandmother" had my daddy at a young age and left him to be cared for by her sisters so she could live it up! My father was always hurt by the fact that he never had a good or close relationship with his mother!

Anyway, thankfully the girl seemed to get her head on straight a little bit at the end.


----------



## knasarae

I don't know....I can't remember that far back, lol.  All I know is these Season 2 girls seem much worse.


----------



## knasarae

Jahpson said:


> we are here >< 100%
> 
> he had no right to disrespect her mom like that! Nikkole's mother is an _adult_!!! End of story
> 
> I watched a couple of episodes and was near tears, how can these girls pick up such LOSERS to have children with?
> 
> *I left watching that show feeling very uneasy and uncomfortable.*
> 
> and what about the teen mom who insisted on going partying and leaving her child with her mom to raise?
> 
> She made me very angry! I feel so sad for the child, because there are women out there who are just like that!
> 
> Happened to my father when he was born! My "grandmother" had my daddy at a young age and left him to be cared for by her sisters so she could live it up! My father was always hurt by the fact that he never had a good or close relationship with his mother!
> 
> Anyway, thankfully the girl seemed to get her head on straight a little bit at the end.


 
Me too.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Aha! Mystery Solved! Thanks Jeneen! 


Jeneen said:


> They've actually be showing the 16 & pregnant shows like this from last season as re-runs - it's the only way I've seen them from 16 & pregnant - each episode was only one girl.


----------



## Jahpson

Jeannam2008 said:


> So I gave up on this season's girls. Their all ghetto and hick-ish. So far all their BF's are into drugs and going to jail and cheating.
> I'm just not interested in watching this season's anymore after this weeks episode.



I am glad I am not the only one. I watched a good amount of episodes from the first season and loved the show! This season, OMG! every single baby father was a bum

I don't think I will watch anymore episodes as well, my tv hates when I yell at it.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Jahpson said:


> I am glad I am not the only one. I watched a good amount of episodes from the first season and loved the show! This season, OMG! every single baby father was a bum
> 
> *I don't think I will watch anymore episodes as well, my tv hates when I yell at it.*



Your poor television!  

But you're right, this season (even though we've only been shown 2 eps) has been utterly depressing in the baby daddy area.  Even Maci's Ryan was better than the 2 we've seen so far and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Jahpson

^ love love love your avatar!!!

I can just smell the baby powder! lol


----------



## sweetlittlelady

*I love this show so much, I cant wait till teen mom !! The season that recently started the first girl was so mean to her mother , I was in SHOCK!!*


----------



## Pursecake

i agree with the hick'ish comments...

so far they are all kinda redneck lol

*moves onto watch the buried life!*


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wouldn't give up on the dad's yet. in the season previews they showed one girl who was having twins and the dad seemed to be very much involved.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Jahpson said:


> ^ love love love your avatar!!!
> 
> I can just smell the baby powder! lol



Thanks *Jahpson*!  I sometimes just hug him and inhale all his baby goodness 


*Iluvshopping* - Oh that's right!  I remember seeing the twins' dad being involved in the previews.  I'm glad we have something to look forward to.  

I think this week's ep will feature another absentee father.  I remember from the previews the girl was trying to convince the him that the baby was his bc of all the sex they had.


----------



## gelbergirl

_^ BurberryLvr - you do have a cutie of a baby._

OK, back to TeenMom/16&Pregnant) -  why why why do we love this show so much?
For me, it  is that I never had any kids, nor did I at 16.  It is so fascinating how all these girls, guys and moms and dads interact.
love love love this show.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i find this show so heartbreaking.  the baby daddies have been awful this season.  just not mature enough to be parents.


----------



## gelbergirl

Josh needs psychiatric help, seriously.  Or maybe just a therapist.
He is simply aggressive, toward everyone.
I wonder how his parents deal with him.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

gelbergirl said:


> Josh...I wonder how his parents deal with him.


Oh, we got to see that in the labor room. 

When he became unruly and abusive to his babymama (as she moaned in pain) and her mother as well, his mom delivered more than one firm but gentle reminder that she had told him he should be respectful to elders, even going so far as to imply that he might not be able to remain in the labor room. At one point she nearly raised her voice. "_Josh, that's enough_!"

It seemed to comfort her.


----------



## couture diva

Mother of Teen Mom Star Strikes a Deal in Choking Case
Friday &#8211; February 26, 2010 &#8211; 1:57pm

The mother of Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham struck a deal in an Iowa court Friday regarding the January incident in which she allegedly choked her daughter.

TMZ reports that Debra Danielson has agreed to a deferred prosecution; the charges will be dropped if she complies with probation.

See other troubled reality-TV stars

Danielson, 54, pled guilty on a lesser charge and received a "suspended sentence" of 30 days. One odd condition of her plea deal: the court will return two kitchen knives seized as evidence in the case.

Who's the most controversial star mom ever?

On Jan. 16, Danielson and daughter Abraham, 18, got in a violent argument over "child care issues as well as other problems" in the kitchen of the Council Bluffs, Iowa home they share. In front of Abraham's infant daughter Sophia, Danielson allegedly grabbed Abraham by the throat and "hit her along the side of her head and hit her in the mouth," according to a police report.

Police observed cuts near Abraham's mouth.

Look back on these ugly, headline-making family feuds

MTV's hit reality show documented frequent, non-violent clashes between Danielson and Abraham.

At the time of the incident, MTV released the following statement to UsMagazine.com:

"MTV is aware of the matter between Farrah and her family, and will continue to respect and support her as we tell her story. We understand the serious nature of these allegations, and encourage anyone dealing with domestic violence to access resources at www.loveisrespect.org or call the National Domestic Violence Hotline at 1.800.799.SAFE (7233)"


----------



## Chanel522

I got pregnant at 18 and my husband was 20.  We now have a wonderful 7 year old son and we have stayed together through everything.  It hasn't always been easy, but it's been more than worth it.  We both have AMAZING families that were beyond supportive so I'm sure that helped a lot, but my husband was able to finish college and land an incredible job and I've been fortunate enough to be a stay at home mom this whole time.  It can work, BUT you have to be willing to let go of "you" for a while and put your child and family first.  We both literally grew up from teenagers to 30 somethings in 9 months.  I'm not trying to toot my own horn or pat myself on the back, but I'm very proud of my husband and myself for owning up to the consequences of having sex and being mature about it.  That's something that these girls and guys need to do.  It's not the baby's fault or the parent's of the teens fault so they need to grow up, quit whining and be parents.  Great parents!!  Rant over, I'm sorry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel522 said:


> I got pregnant at 18 and my husband was 20.



18 (although still technically a teen) is lightyears away from 15/16 and preggers.


----------



## Chanel522

Kind of, but I was in my senior year of high school and had plans of going to school in Arizona, going to Senior Week, etc.  I personally don't think there is that huge of a difference between 16 and 18.


----------



## wordbox

My mom had my sister when she was 16. I can't even imagine what she'd say to/about these girls if she watched this show! 

My parents both worked and didn't rely on their parents for anything. They had to get married and move out, so not only did they not live at home but they were out on their own, working, paying bills, AND taking care of a baby. They worked different schedules so they only had to rely on babysitters (family members) once in awhile.

It's too bad all teen parents don't get that wake-up call and grow the eff up, you know? They aren't all lousy parents, and some DO make the best with what they have. 

I just don't get these girls (and guys) that think they are still entitled to a completely normal teen experience... should have thought about that before you had sex, hmm? At the very least, be thankful for the help you get from your parents, be respectful to them, and learn to listen to what they say!


----------



## gelbergirl

Farrah must really make that woman nuts.
Actually Farrah made me nuts!
Pretty girl, but, whoa!


----------



## kcf68

gelbergirl said:


> Farrah must really make that woman nuts.
> Actually Farrah made me nuts!
> Pretty girl, but, whoa!


 
I'm there with you... She felt that she had the right to go out and party and be a teenager.  Sorry girl to wake you up but ya have a baby now and partying everynight is probably not the best thing...


----------



## pollinilove

it was amber and ryan that made me mad . i also was mad at maci for being so dumb and not telling ryan off she was way nice . i would have told ryans mom your son is lazy and does nothing to help


----------



## Heath-kkf

...another 15 year old...


----------



## PrettyInPink

Heath-kkf said:


> ...another 15 year old...





And _yet another _douchebag boyfriend.


----------



## buzzytoes

I swear these kids need to have the stupid smacked out of them. Props to the mom for telling Valerie "You don't get to pick and choose what you like when you're pregnant." Clearly the girl has no idea of the cost to care for a baby when she thinks a part time job is going to pay for full time daycare. Good for the bf for showing up. He's mostly an immature idiot but he hasn't been as bad as the first two!!

LOL @ Dad forgetting his teeth.


----------



## Jahpson

yea the bf made up for some of his crap when he was in the delivery room.

I thought it was soo cute that the Dad forgot his teeth! and the smile too aww


----------



## Heath-kkf

buzzytoes said:


> I swear these kids need to have the stupid smacked out of them. Props to the mom for telling Valerie "You don't get to pick and choose what you like when you're pregnant." Clearly the girl has no idea of the cost to care for a baby when she thinks a part time job is going to pay for full time daycare. Good for the bf for showing up. He's mostly an immature idiot but he hasn't been as bad as the first two!!
> 
> LOL @ Dad forgetting his teeth.




well just like in the last episode where the mom asked the two kids what their plans were. The guy said "get a job even if its minimum wage its still something". Newflash that will hardly pay for daycare (if at all) let alone anything else.

Same thing with Farrah last season and the Jenelle girl this season. They dont realize how expensive it is to live on your own, let alone who would want to be a roommate in an apartment with a crying baby.


----------



## blue gatorade

PrettyInPink said:


> And _yet another _douchebag boyfriend.



atleast he kind of turned around towards the end...


----------



## BurberryLvr

gelbergirl - Thank you!  

I was really prepared for Matt to be Josh 2.0 based off of his paternity test conversation and was glad that he seemed genuinely interested in his child by the end of the episode.  However, I'm watching the after show and it seems like he's not really around for Nevaeh now...

Did anyone else cry their eyes out when they airlifted Nevaeh away?

Kinda OT, is the newest "thing" getting a lip ring?  It seems like every girl has one this season.


----------



## michie

What was up with all their teeth?? The mama, daddy and the girl all had furniture missing in the mouth...


----------



## DC-Cutie

BurberryLvr said:


> Kinda OT, is the newest "thing" getting a lip ring? It seems like every girl has one this season.


 
I asked that question a while back..  instead of all the lip and face rings, they should have been buying condoms or common sense!!!!!!!!!



michie said:


> What was up with all their teeth?? The mama, daddy and the girl all had furniture missing in the mouth...


 
:lolots:


----------



## aklein

Really no mention of the babydaddy beatboxing?  I expected more from y'all.


----------



## Jeneen

buzzytoes said:


> I swear these kids need to have the stupid smacked out of them. Props to the mom for telling Valerie "You don't get to pick and choose what you like when you're pregnant."* Clearly the girl has no idea of the cost to care for a baby when she thinks a part time job is going to pay for full time daycare.* Good for the bf for showing up. He's mostly an immature idiot but he hasn't been as bad as the first two!!
> 
> LOL @ Dad forgetting his teeth.


 
Yeah she was pretty clueless about that, but it was refreshing to see her make those phone calls, realize it was too much money, and then stick with home schooling. Props to her for trying. 

I was pleasantly surprised with Valerie's mothering skills - she appeared to be the sole care giver and not constantly drop her baby with her mom and dad. Her parents seemes like very sweet people who gave her a loving reality check. 

Her bf was so unprepared for the baby - um - duh - you need a job to help care for the baby - don't wait until week 39 to find one - the beat boxing was quite hilarious! At least he came around, but from the aftershow, he still a bit ignorant to what a baby needs from her father.


----------



## Jahpson

michie said:


> What was up with all their teeth?? The mama, daddy and the girl all had furniture missing in the mouth...


 


the baby mother seemed to have some of her bottom teeth missing. She is still a pretty girl.


----------



## JSH812

Jahpson said:


> the baby mother seemed to have some of her bottom teeth missing. She is still a pretty girl.



She is a very pretty girl - I think she is a dead ringer for Lil Kim! 

This show just continues to make me sad.... I mean, I'm 28 and about to have my first baby in 7 weeks and I'm scared to death and I feel completely unprepared. But I know in reality, the time couldn't be better for us, not to mention DH is a spectacular man. The fact that these kids are 15, 16. having these babies with these morons who just said "I love you" to get their pants off... makes my head spin....


----------



## GTOFan

Valerie's very pretty, looks like she's becoming a great mom.


----------



## Jahpson

JSH812 said:


> She is a very pretty girl - I think she is a dead ringer for Lil Kim!
> 
> *This show just continues to make me sad*.... I mean, I'm 28 and about to have my first baby in 7 weeks and I'm scared to death and I feel completely unprepared. But I know in reality, the time couldn't be better for us, not to mention DH is a spectacular man. The fact that these kids are 15, 16. having these babies with these morons who just said "I love you" to get their pants off... makes my head spin....


 

I agree!
I think every teen should watch this show. I'm 25 and I am learning so much. One of the things that came to my mind when they airlifted Valerie's daughter was "who is going to pay all these medical bills aside from diapers, clothing and baby sitting?"

These young kids never think of things like that. I remeber watching a talk show where the teen girls were saying they *want* to get pregnant. Only thing that they thought involved having a baby was a "cool" pregnant belly, major gifts at the baby shower, and a little one who will love them unconditionally. They never think of the reality.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i sort of enjoyed this episode, however i don't think they did a good job at showing how hard it was for this girl. When she was finally able to bring her baby home, they made it seem like it was a piece of cake for her. some of the other girls they showed them getting up in the middle of the night to feed and etc... 

and when she went back to home school... was that her mom that was watching the baby while she was being taught by the other lady? why would her mom not watch the baby somewhere else so that it woudln't distract her?


----------



## Jahpson

^ yes, that was her mom.

I have no idea either. I though home school took hours.


----------



## Jeneen

ILuvShopping said:


> i sort of enjoyed this episode, however i don't think they did a good job at showing how hard it was for this girl. When she was finally able to bring her baby home, they made it seem like it was a piece of cake for her. some of the other girls they showed them getting up in the middle of the night to feed and etc...
> 
> and when she went back to home school... was that her mom that was watching the baby while she was being taught by the other lady? *why would her mom not watch the baby somewhere else so that it woudln't distract her?*


 Yeah I thought this too - if her mom is going to watch the baby b/c of a good reason (valerie in school) can't she give her time to concentrate on her work a few hours a day?


----------



## kirsten

My husband saw Maci at a dirt bike race last weekend in Atlanta. He said so many people were going up to her and telling her stuff like that she was their role model and an inspiration. She was getting swarmed by teenage girls the entire time. She said one lady who looked like she was in her 30's was actually asking Maci for advice on how to care for a baby! So crazy. Out of all the teen moms, Maci was the best in my eyes, but still I would not consider her role model material.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Jeneen said:


> Yeah I thought this too - if her mom is going to watch the baby b/c of a good reason (valerie in school) can't she give her time to concentrate on her work a few hours a day?



That part was probably scripted like they wouldn't normally do that. Probably just for the benefit of the show to illustrate the difficulty of balancing taking care of the baby and getting school work done. The distraction a baby can be and everything.

Oh and in case anyone didn't watch the bonus material on mtv.com, the girl did say she had been on birthcontrol pills when she got pregnant. She kind of played it off when asked about being on it though and why it may not have worked. But if she was being truthful about taking them regularly, than it goes to show that BC still isn't fool proof.


----------



## Jeneen

^ good point


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> That part was probably scripted like they wouldn't normally do that. Probably just for the benefit of the show to illustrate the difficulty of balancing taking care of the baby and getting school work done. The distraction a baby can be and everything.
> 
> Oh and in case anyone didn't watch the bonus material on mtv.com, the girl did say she had been on birthcontrol pills when she got pregnant. She kind of played it off when asked about being on it though and why it may not have worked. But if she was being truthful about taking them regularly, than it goes to show that BC still isn't fool proof.




my cousin got pregnant immediately after she got married AND has had two kids in two years.... both times she claims 'oops, birth control doesn't work that well!"  but i don't buy it. i just think she doesnt' want people to give her crap for having kids so early when they obviously can't afford it.


----------



## aklein

Heath-kkf said:


> Oh and in case anyone didn't watch the bonus material on mtv.com, the girl did say she had been on birthcontrol pills when she got pregnant. She kind of played it off when asked about being on it though and why it may not have worked. But if she was being truthful about taking them regularly, than it goes to show that BC still isn't fool proof.



I saw that too.  And to be honest, I didn't buy it.  She was a 14 year old having sex with her older boyfriend.  I think what she said the first time (about not using anything because she assumed her bf would take care of it) was probably true.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Ha, yea thats why I said "if she was being truthful". Just wanted to note that she did say it though.

Seems like she was kind of trying to make herself look better because she kept saying in the interview that MTV made her look bad. (that she didn't necessarily know it was going to be on tv when they were filming certain things).


----------



## BurberryLvr

DC-Cutie said:


> *I asked that question a while back..  instead of all the lip and face rings, they should have been buying condoms or common sense!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:



ITA!

I don't know if I'm imagining this or not, but does it seem like this season MTV is making a big point of having a friend ask the girl point blank how she got pregnant where the answer is always lack of protection?


----------



## buzzytoes

BurberryLvr said:


> ITA!
> 
> I don't know if I'm imagining this or not, but does it seem like this season MTV is making a big point of having a friend ask the girl point blank how she got pregnant where the answer is always lack of protection?


 
I've noticed this as well. I assume it's MTV doing their PSA for the episode.


----------



## MACsarah

the beat-boxing-baby-daddy's voice is so annoying! it sound so fake.


----------



## michie

But, Nevaeh enjoyed the beat-box. They were dueting. LOL.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so, ummmmm.....  did anyone figure out the 4 - 8 teeth situation?


----------



## knasarae

"You can't just pick and choose what you want to do in life just because you don't like something."

Say it again, momma.


----------



## knasarae

Val/Matt.... don't know the whole story between _them _but thank goodness it's nice to see a couple who's trying as far as the baby is concerned.


----------



## Jeneen

knasarae said:


> "You can't just pick and choose what you want to do in life just because you don't like something."
> 
> Say it again, momma.


 
Amen -


----------



## buzzytoes

I find it quite odd that Chelsea's stepmom is nowhere to be seen. Clearly her Dad is either remarried or living with someone (unless that was his own Domestig Goddess sign in the laundry room) but they've only showed her Dad and her talking so far.


----------



## amymarie

I can't stand the baby daddies in this show, they don't seem to show any effort


----------



## buzzytoes

I know. This Adam guy seemed kinda cool, then the baby is born and he's gone. I think they just don't get it because they are not the one's carrying the baby. It's still like it happened to someone else even though it's their baby.


----------



## amymarie

WOW! That f*cking jackass!!!


----------



## michie

These guys must be the worst pieces of s**t to walk the earth. I cannot believe this guy!


----------



## buzzytoes

Why is it that every single one of these girls has such low self esteem?? Every single one of them is so scared their boyfriend is going to break up with them. They make me want to grab them by the shoulders and shake them.

And OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG at that text he sent her!!! What ah A$$HOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## serena11

I just feel bad for these babies- a lot of these kids don't even come from "bad" homes and they are irresponsible on a level that is just scary.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I feel seriously bad for poor Chelsea. That guy is a serious douchebag... glad she got rid of him. She's a good mom... but she needs to realize how important graduating is... for both HER and the baby.


----------



## nordia5

This show is getting so repetitive and boring.


----------



## ILuvShopping

this may seem stupid but i actually shed a tear or two for her when she received that text message from him. i mean how horrible. especially when she was in the state that she was in. and also telling her she was a bad mom for going out ONCE. what a dick-head.
so my question is... did she ONLY change her daughters last name or did she give her ex what he wanted and gave him papers to sign his rights away??  if a guy who i fathered a child with sent me a message like that.. i would have been like "i will see your a$$ in court for child support!!!!" 

but she does seem like she will be a good mom. i actually had to laugh when she was talking to her father and she said "i'm an achiever... i achieved a baby.... and a pretty cute one!" 

and her dad seems really awesome as well. i'd have to say she's one lucky girl in the situation she's in!


----------



## michie

I can't believe the guy was NOWHERE in the child's life, but called her a bad mother for going out once. The situations are horrible and I still think teens will look at these stories and say, "That won't happen to me...".


----------



## GTOFan

^^So true unfortunately.

Chelsea's very lucky to have supportive parents.  Can't wait to see next week then the mom and daughter are at opposite ends!


----------



## ILuvShopping

they must be saving the twin pregnancy for the finale.


----------



## aklein

One of the things that I find to be so strange is that these girls have no idea what happens to their bodies when they are pregnant or give birth.  Don't they pay attention in health class or biology?
Oh and if I had  a bf like any of these chumps, my dad would have a 'talk' with him alright ... while cleaning his shotgun


----------



## divadivine682

buzzytoes said:


> I find it quite odd that Chelsea's stepmom is nowhere to be seen. Clearly her Dad is either remarried or living with someone (unless that was his own Domestig Goddess sign in the laundry room) but they've only showed her Dad and her talking so far.


 
Did they say she had a stepmom? I don't remember. Either way, its a huge house and couldve been from when before her parents split up? Maybe thats why the "Domestic Goddess" thing was up? And yea, I noticed it too....

Also, their editing was waaaaay off on this last episode. I remember when Chelsea was going to school to talk to the counselor it said something like "12 weeks old" then it went to that scene....well, when she changed the baby's diaper, she still had the black umbilical stump!!! That usually don't take longer than 2 or 3 weeks (tops!) to fall off!!! _No way_ that baby still had it at 3 months old.


----------



## buzzytoes

She didn't say she had one. The house just seemed to have such a huge womanly touch to it that I assumed she had one. Never occurred to me that it could have been the house they were in before the split.  She never called it "my house" though - just "my Dad's house."


----------



## afsweet

i felt terrible for chelsea when she received that text. he could have just said it's over, i want nothing to do with you or aubree. what a d*ck. 

i can't wait to see next week's episode...i think she'll end up keeping the baby.


----------



## knasarae

There's no way he would be getting off that easy with me.  Regardless of if it was a "mistake" or not, he helped make that baby and should be financially responsible.  I still don't understand how someone can know there's a child in this world with their eyes, smile, laugh, sense of humor and not even care?  It sickens me.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chelsea's baby Aubree is so pretty! I hope she remains healthy.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I have mixed feelings about tonight's episode thus far. I think her parents are pushing her to make a decision that is ultimately HER decision to make. It is HER baby. I can totally understand where her parents are coming from... because they don't want to have to raise another child. I'm sure the monetary aspect of it all is going to be rough for them too.  But, ULTIMATELY... it is Lori who has to live with her decision every day of her life. If she chooses adoption and regrets it, it will be devastating to her.

Any other opinions so far?


----------



## michie

I totally agree. They could very well push her into a life of what ifs and regrets.


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel the same way. I know that the Mom and Dad really think they know what's best for her and I do think adoption is best because she's so young and has nowhere to go and no way to raise the baby BUT pushing her into a decision she doesn't want to do is going to make her resent her parents. To be honest I think I would do the same if I were her parents though. I am not going to be a parent again because you were a stupid teenager. I can't imagine anywhere on earth that a 16 year old with no HS diploma could pay for rent and daycare all by herself. Though at least it seems like the Baby Daddy must be halfway responsible if he is living in his own apartment - he must at least have a job!


----------



## michie

Why do they always have on mascara and eyeliner during the birth??


----------



## buzzytoes

Cuz they're teenagers.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Ok so my question is she said they broke up "last year" did she mean 2008 last year or 2009 last year. Because she would have gotten pregnant in late March/early April 2009. So they were still sleeping together after they were "broke up". But I think if she kept it she would find herself stuck somewhere she didn't want to be. Yes, you can think you want to raise a baby when its first born but like many other guys on this show, the newness wears off and they tend to disappear. Than what would happen to her.

I don't think this girl is very mature and ready to parent.

I can't really feel bad for them  to have to go through giving the baby up, though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I watched the rerun of Chelsea's episode and for the love of pete - I thought something was wrong with my TV - why was she piling on sooooooooooooooooo much bronzer????  Good grief!


----------



## ILuvShopping

so what happened with last nights episode?? did they give the baby up for adoption or not? 
i tried the watch the episode but the girls voice was all mumbly and irritating


----------



## Belle49

^^ Yes they did.


----------



## afsweet

i forget the girl's name from last night's episode, but she was definitely not ready to be a mother. but then again, she didn't even seem 100% confident in adoption either. i feel bad that her parents were basically forcing adoption on her, but i think it's only because they know it was the right decision. 

her (ex) boyfriend was a jackass IMO. he really had no clue what raising that baby would be like, and he would have definitely been like all the other teen fathers we've seen on the show- they think it'll be easy or even fun, and then they realize it's a lot of constant work so they bail. he was not mature, and it would have been incredibly selfish for them to keep that baby.


----------



## michie

Well, she seemed fine with it in the end.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yea, her voice was annoying it was "slur-ish."

Oh yea and did he really thing his female roommate would be down with having a crying newborn baby live there and I doubt they could have afforded the apartment without the roommate. 

And I was roll my eyes at "see the baby once a weekend or whatever". Thats called joint custody, not adoption. Does that even really happen IRL?


----------



## afsweet

^i reacted the same way! the adoptive parents are ADOPTING the baby, not sharing it between the 4 of them. they act like it was a timeshare! and when the girl said she'd like to babysit when the parents want to go out...um good luck with that one. 

she really didn't seem 100% happy with her choice in adoption IMO. even though in the end, she was smiling and all, i think she'll have regrets and blame her parents for forcing her into that decision. just like tyler and catelynn, she'll be telling herself that she COULD have raised her baby. at least tyler and catelynn didn't seem nearly as forced into the adoption thing as last night's girl.


----------



## Chanel522

That text Adam sent to Chelsea... oh my gosh, I was so annoyed.  I know they are young and he seemed like a complete ass so I shouldn't have been surprised, but I just thought that was the meanest thing.  She seems like she tries the hardest with Aubrey out of all the mom's from this season.  

I really hate how all these girls have so many facial piercings though.  I don't get it.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Chanel522 said:


> That text Adam sent to Chelsea... oh my gosh, I was so annoyed.  I know they are young and he seemed like a complete ass so I shouldn't have been surprised, but I just thought that was the meanest thing.  She seems like she tries the hardest with Aubrey out of all the mom's from this season.
> 
> I really hate how all these girls have so many facial piercings though.  I don't get it.



I can't really feel bad for these girls though when they stay with these guys that treat them like :censor:. I know they are young and stupid but I guess they need to learn that if a guy talks to you like that or treats you like that for the most part he doesn't respect you,doesn't deserve you and is not worth waiting to see if they will change.

But I hope that aspect of the show also helps young girls see what happens when you stay with a guy who you shouldn't be with. You end up having a baby with him and then you're forever tied. 

Just too bad these girls have such self esteem issues and some I feel have a need to be not "dominated", but "told what to do" ?  KWIM? They're parents should be the ones guiding them, not their boyfriends.


----------



## DC-Cutie

does anybody have an update on Chelsea & Adam?  Did he sign over his rights?  

I absolutely loved her father.  I always said there has been ONE man in my life that I can always depend on and it's my Dad, I think they have the same kind of relationship - LOVE IT!


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> does anybody have an update on Chelsea & Adam?  Did he sign over his rights?
> 
> I absolutely loved her father.  I always said there has been ONE man in my life that I can always depend on and it's my Dad, I think they have the same kind of relationship - LOVE IT!



I don't know that he did because Chelsea on the aftershow said it was "back and forth" with him and she was still seeing him. Stupid, stupid girl. Staying for all the wrong reasons. I hope she doesn't end up pregnant with a 2nd child from him.

Oh and also that his parents watched the baby on occasion. So, I'm thinking no.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> I don't know that he did because Chelsea on the aftershow said it was *"back and forth" with him and she was still seeing him.* Stupid, stupid girl. Staying for all the wrong reasons. I hope she doesn't end up pregnant with a 2nd child from him.


 
@ bolded -


----------



## KarraAnn

Oh man just watching the preview for next weeks episode...I know I won't be able to watch her birth scene!


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I can't believe this girl was 14 when she was having sex with her boyfriend!!!

It's no wonder she's in the situation she's in since it sounds like both families are effed up. Baby Daddy Mom was helping them see each other behind Baby Mama Parents back. Way to be a parent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that episode was a doozy!  From the looks of things, there is a cycle of behavior starting with the mother - she had her when she was young.  Then had another child (brother with another man) and has ANOTHER on the way with yet another man!  Good grief woman, close your legs.

I do agree that the other mother was dead wrong for aiding in their tryst.  

Her father was right, that if they moved in together they would probably end up pregnant again.

I turned it off after she gave birth and started talking to the boys mother about him helping more.  What happened?  did they move in together?


----------



## buzzytoes

She stayed at her Mom's place. I will say they seem to be better at communicating than most of the other kids have been. She would say "this is how I feel" and it would end with "ok we both need to work on XX and XX." Seriously girl was way too young to be having a baby. I thought her mother looked quite young and then when she said they had her when they were 16 it was like well no wonder you are in this situation. 

It never ceases to amaze me how adoption is just never brought up as an option except for one episode a season. Maybe it's just because MTV doesn't come in to the story until the girls are seven months pregnant or so.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> She stayed at her Mom's place. I will say they seem to be better at communicating than most of the other kids have been. She would say "this is how I feel" and it would end with "ok we both need to work on XX and XX." Seriously girl was way too young to be having a baby. I thought her mother looked quite young and then when she said they had her when they were 16 it was like well no wonder you are in this situation.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how adoption is just never brought up as an option except for one episode a season. Maybe it's just because MTV doesn't come in to the story until the girls are seven months pregnant or so.


 
I agree with the communication part.  And the other thing that was refreshing - she didn't curse at or yell at her parents at all.  She seemed to respect her parent and has ambitions of going to college.  Hope she sticks to it.


----------



## Ladybug09

buzzytoes said:


> She stayed at her Mom's place. I will say they seem to be better at communicating than most of the other kids have been. She would say "this is how I feel" and it would end with "ok we both need to work on XX and XX." Seriously girl was way too young to be having a baby. I thought her mother looked quite young and then when she said they had her when they were 16 it was like well no wonder you are in this situation.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how adoption is just never brought up as an option except for one episode a season. Maybe it's just because MTV doesn't come in to the story until the girls are seven months pregnant or so.


 

MTV is just documenting their situation. But I do NOT think they should intervene on advising these kids. That is THEIR decision to make about their future. They same way they choose to screw it up (getting pregger young), they can try to figure out how to deal/work with/sovle their problem. FYI: adoption isn't ALWAYS the key....the main think is how to teach these girls to love themselves and STOP opening their legs for every guy who tells them "I love you" and getting pregnant.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ladybug09 said:


> MTV is just documenting their situation. But I do NOT think they should intervene on advising these kids. That is THEIR decision to make about their future. They same way they choose to screw it up (getting pregger young), they can try to figure out how to deal/work with/sovle their problem. FYI: adoption isn't ALWAYS the key....*the main think is how to teach these girls to love themselves and STOP opening their legs for every guy who tells them "I love you" and getting pregnant*.


 
I didn't mean that MTV should suggest adoption - just that the parents of the kids always seem to think that it's best for the child to stay with these teenage kids when in most cases it has been painfully obivous that the teenagers are in no way mature enough to handle raising a baby. I kind of feel like there is some sort of stigma attached to adoption in most of these parents' eyes. 

Totally agree with the bolded part. It's also painfully obvious that most of these girls have no self esteem whatsoever and that is just sad.


----------



## Ladybug09

buzzytoes said:


> I didn't mean that MTV should suggest adoption - just that the parents of the kids always seem to think that it's best for the child to stay with these teenage kids when in most cases it has been painfully obivous that the teenagers are in no way mature enough to handle raising a baby. I kind of feel like there is some sort of stigma attached to adoption in most of these parents' eyes.
> 
> Totally agree with the bolded part. It's also painfully obvious that most of these girls have no self esteem whatsoever and that is just sad.


 
Ok, Got you now. I can't imagine getting pregnant at 14!!!!!! I think I was still playing with dolls.


----------



## Jeneen

^I don't think I had even kissed a guy at 14!

I did think this girl was much more respectful to adults in her life than any of the other girls this season... also her and her bf were mostly supportive and understanding of each other.


----------



## blah956

buzzytoes said:


> I didn't mean that MTV should suggest adoption - just that the parents of the kids always seem to think that it's best for the child to stay with these teenage kids when in most cases it has been painfully obivous that the teenagers are in no way mature enough to handle raising a baby. I kind of feel like *there is some sort of stigma attached to adoption in most of these parents' eyes*.
> 
> Totally agree with the bolded part. It's also painfully obvious that most of these girls have no self esteem whatsoever and that is just sad.



i agree! with some parents, their reaction is kind of like you suffer the consequences of your actions but a baby is not a punishment and never should be! with other parents, they guilt trip their children who want to chose adoption as an option into thinking they are abandoning their baby, which i think is something horrible to do.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I couldn't watch this last night. I might watch the episodes on re-run, but sad for how many women out there who want a baby and are mature enough and then there are these girls that have them by "accident". I kind of wish more of them would choose adoption as well, I think society would be better off in many ways.


----------



## blah956

Heath-kkf said:


> I couldn't watch this last night. I might watch the episodes on re-run, but sad for how many women out there who want a baby and are mature enough and then there are these girls that have them by "accident". I kind of wish more of them would choose adoption as well, I think society would be better off in many ways.



i think a lot of girls do want to chose adoption or even have an abortion, but the heavy guilt from their parents makes them chose not to.


----------



## PrettyInPink

This dad is more involved than any of the other dads on the show thus far.  But, I don't think EITHER of them realized how hard this would be. 

YET ANOTHER reason why babies should not be having babies.


----------



## tadpolenyc

Ladybug09 said:


> MTV is just documenting their situation. But I do NOT think they should intervene on advising these kids. That is THEIR decision to make about their future. They same way they choose to screw it up (getting pregger young), they can try to figure out how to deal/work with/sovle their problem. FYI: adoption isn't ALWAYS the key....*the main think is how to teach these girls to love themselves and STOP opening their legs for every guy who tells them "I love you" and getting pregnant.*



or we as a society should do a better job teaching prevention in sex ed instead of pretending that abstinence is the magical answer to this problem.

also, i think it's just as important to educate the guys, and let them know that sticking it in any orifice that's offered to you does not make them any more of a man then not.


----------



## afsweet

ya know samantha (from last night's episode) really did seem like the sweetest girl that has ever been on this show. she did seem like a "good girl" which was also a nice change because it shows that teen pregnancy happens to all types, not just the wild party girls. i did feel bad about her situation- living with so many people and now 2 babies in such a small house. her mom had every right to be upset with eric's mother, but i'm glad they worked out their issues. 

on another note, samantha's labor scared the crap out of me. she was screaming like someone was murdering her! and to be in labor for so many hours and to still end up with a c-section...scary! it definitely made me think twice about becoming a mother! good job mtv


----------



## Ladybug09

tadpolenyc said:


> or we as a society should do a better job teaching prevention in sex ed instead of pretending that abstinence is the magical answer to this problem.
> 
> also, i think it's just as important to educate the guys, and let them know that sticking it in any orifice that's offered to you does not make them any more of a man then not.


 
*I totally agree that sex education should be given to the young boys* *also*, I didn't address that since she and I were specifically talking about the young girl....

but overall I'm just sorry, I don't think/wish these kids were not having sex at 10, 11, 14, etc. Geez! Scary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PrettyInPink said:


> This dad is more involved than any of the other dads on the show thus far.


 
Chelsea's dad was really involved


----------



## blue gatorade

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea's dad was really involved


 I think she meant the baby's dad, aka Samantha's boyfriend.


----------



## SweetGirl8456

I saw the episode yesterday, Samantha is such a sweetie! I think her boyfriend's name is Jeff


----------



## blue gatorade

SweetGirl8456 said:


> I saw the episode yesterday, Samantha is such a sweetie! I think her boyfriend's name is Jeff


 Isn't it Eric?


----------



## PrettyInPink

blue gatorade said:


> Isn't it Eric?



Yep boyfriend's name is Eric... I remember, because that's my bf's name.


----------



## SweetGirl8456

PrettyInPink said:


> Yep boyfriend's name is Eric... I remember, because that's my bf's name.


 
Thank you for the correction


----------



## Miss Kris

stephc005 said:


> ya know samantha (from last night's episode) really did seem like the sweetest girl that has ever been on this show. she did seem like a "good girl" which was also a nice change because it shows that teen pregnancy happens to all types, not just the wild party girls. i did feel bad about her situation- living with so many people and now 2 babies in such a small house. her mom had every right to be upset with eric's mother, but i'm glad they worked out their issues.
> 
> *on another note, samantha's labor scared the crap out of me. she was screaming like someone was murdering her! and to be in labor for so many hours and to still end up with a c-section...scary! it definitely made me think twice about becoming a mother! good job mtv*


 
UMMM meeeee too!  The thing that stands out most to me in that episode was her screaming!  I kind of figured she would wind up with a c-section by the way she was screaming.. something just didn't seem right.  Oh gosh, I'm scared to ever have a baby now!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

my cousin posted the birth story of her second child on her blog...which included some details about her first... i wanted to email her and say "thanks for the birth control!!"


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

LOL^ My nieces and cousins are my birth control!


----------



## oukamonster

Miss Kris said:


> UMMM meeeee too!  The thing that stands out most to me in that episode was her screaming!  I kind of figured she would wind up with a c-section by the way she was screaming.. something just didn't seem right.  Oh gosh, I'm scared to ever have a baby now!!!



Haha, me too! I was like, oh myyy they're actually showing it, they're actually showing it (c-section)!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

MsWestchesterNY said:


> LOL^ My nieces and cousins are my birth control!




so true!!! mine as well. (my nephews)


----------



## michie

oukamonster said:


> Haha, me too! I was like, oh myyy they're actually showing it, they're actually showing it (c-section)!!



Right! I recently had fibroids removed the same way, but something about seeing that made me squirm.


----------



## Miss Kris

^^ she was still squirming when she had the c-section.. I was like omggggg can she feel it!?!!?!?  UGH!  That was my birth control for several more years!!!


----------



## MM83

C-Sections are so popular and I'd rather die than have one! I saw a report on the news, 30% of all births are by C-Section now, by choice and by Dr recommendation. If Dr's are handing them out that frequently, I may not have my second child.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Miss Kris said:


> ^^ she was still squirming when she had the c-section.. I was like omggggg can she feel it!?!!?!?  UGH!  That was my birth control for several more years!!!




now i have never been in her situation.... but i kinda got the feeling she was a tad bit over dramatic with all her screaming, especially during the c-section.


----------



## Miss Kris

^^ I agree.  I have never heard anyone screaming during a c-section because I thought you only feel slight pressure and not pain


----------



## gabes_mommy

To have a c-section you receive a spinal block.  I felt nothing during my c-section other than pressure and tugging.  I hope that calms any fears.


----------



## Ladybug09

Correct, no pain, just pressure.


----------



## divalicioust

The labor scene was VERY REAL, I agree it might act as a deterrent.  I felt bad for her that she couldn't get the epidural at first.  Out of a 15 hour labor I had to wait 2 hours for mine, felt no pain for about 10 hours...then they turned down the epidural when it was time to push (2.5 hours)and oh goodness.  Kayla was worth every bit of pain but... that was oh so real.


----------



## MM83

At one point (when she's screaming bloody murder) I thought I saw the nurse say something to someone, and I swear I heard her say, "Still a 2." Assuming she said/meant dilated to a 2, I don't remember it hurting until a 5+, my Cousin said it didn't hurt her until a 7.


----------



## downrabbithole

MM83 said:


> C-Sections are so popular and I'd rather die than have one! I saw a report on the news, 30% of all births are by C-Section now, by choice and by Dr recommendation. If Dr's are handing them out that frequently, I may not have my second child.



For real. That shizz does not look comfortable.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Nice winner bf in this one. Dropped out of high school? Expelled at 13? GL getting a job without a GED.

Does her mom seriously have a mullet? Yikes to these people who will end up on govt assistance.


----------



## Heath-kkf

These teens are pretty immature IMO, but I suppose they are teens.

And are they seriously surprised at the guys mom's reaction? His mom already has 2 children under the age of 10 and her 16 year old drop out fathered a child?


----------



## Heath-kkf

Sorry for the triple post but I sit here thinking during the labor scenes... was the sex really worth all the pain you're in right now???


----------



## Dew Drops

Just catching the show half way through the show. WOW.   

The guy so far looked involved so that's good.   

Heath - I think the same thing every time I "see" (and have to switch the channel) a labour scene. LOL    *major pregnancy/labour phobia here*

It seems a lot of them who are involved have the moving around between houses lifestyle, that's so tough!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Well if you are trying to have a baby/want a baby I think the pain would be worth it. But for these teens a baby seemingly was the furthest thing from their mind while doing the deed.

Just wish that if these kids are going to have unprotected sex they would have more knowledge about their bodies and when really to not do it. But I guess with teenagers their cycles can still be irregular.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Nicole reminds me of one of the Blonde OC Housewife Daughters, but I'm not sure if the one she reminds me of is Vicki's daughter a few seasons ago, or one of the Aqua Angel daughters of one of a discontinued Housewife. I think Tami and Lauri both had some.

Just when you thought that caller ID, VOIP and your ISP had sounded the death knell of the cherished sleepover tradition of the adolescent girl, the Prank Call, through the night bursts a sudden surge of joyous trumpets and the clear peal of a youthful voice - the triumph of the Human Teen Spirit - 

*"We can go on the internet and prank call prostitutes!"* 

The last couple of episodes have featured kids - and their families - who are doing much better with making all the various adjustments.

Several common threads I noticed, the most obvious, of course being the involvement and commitment on the part of the young fathers, followed closely by the presence and support of more functional adults and functional families, but the most interesting one, from the big picture cultural change forest view - was that it was mentioned that both Samantha (last week's mom) and Tyler (this week's dad) were themselves children of teen parents.

I think with most of the girls we've seen, and the babydaddies, they are generations removed from that older, more traditional cycle of life stages, so it makes sense that the return to that traditional cycle is going to be tougher for them, and easier for families with at least some adults who are not having to make that cultural about-face going zero to 60 in 10 seconds!


----------



## aklein

Mullets and a baby daddy that plans to be a chef/MMA fighter/proskateboarder?!  This episode is full of win already.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Either alot of people have lost interest in this show or haven't gotten around to watching this episode yet because I haven't seen much talk about it anywhere.


----------



## michie

I'm finding this season boring, actually. I don't even feel like I'm watching TV...I feel like I'm alternating seats at Child Protective Services, the clinic and the welfare office. It's sad and depressing, and that's just the adults.


----------



## shasha17a

I was watching the scene where they are trying to jumpstart Nicole's labor and I was like WTH? Really? Anyone else have the same reaction?


----------



## buzzytoes

I finally watched last night and  @ the Mom saying she was happy for them when she found out?!?! Well it's not wonder your 16 year old is pregnant then. 

Glad the Baby Daddy's Mom came around as far as actually being civil towards her son and even getting him a job. I do think he'll be a good parent since he looked like he already took quite a bit of care of his two younger sisters. You could tell he loved those girls to no end. 

I still just want to grab all of these kids by the shoulders and shake them until their heads roll off their bodies.


----------



## gelbergirl

I saw the Nicole episode last night.  It is nice to see a daddy/boyfriend who is a nice guy.  Baby BrookLyn seems to have lots of people around her to love and care for her (mom, dad, grandma, mothers of both parents).  Anyway, everything should be okay once he gets the GED and a job.
I was interested that someone said that the baby needs to be more with her parents and that the baby was being shuffeled around too much.
Looking forward to more episodes.


----------



## pollinilove

i hope he gets a job its nice to have parents and grandparents that love you but you canty live off of love you need food ,cold meds when your sick and other stuff


----------



## Jeneen

I finally caught up on the last 2 episodes - I have some thoughts:

I know most parents would be *very unhappy* about their kids having a baby... but it gets to the point, like (most recent) Tyler's mom, where they are expressing extreme hatred and disapproval throughout the pregnancy... I think it gets a little old to yell and have the same conversation over and over and over again about how you are unhappy and disapprove. The situation is what it is at that point - I'm not saying they have to approve or be happy by any means or accept the situation in a positive way, but at least tolerate it as the reality and show your child how to be a good parent so they can parent your grandchild responsibly... tolerating and supporting emotionally does not mean condoning the behavior to me --- does this make sense? I just feel all the hostility is so counter-productive. 

Many of these kids were born to teen parents, and those parents have said more than once, "They should know better," but _knowing _is not innate to these children just b/c they were brought up by teen parents... the parents should have several long conversations before the kids start going through puberty and dating and continuously teach them about responsibilities/prevention/abstinence/personal health and safety and possible consequences.

I feel like some parents hesitiate or don't talk about sex with kids because they think it will give their kids ideas to go ahead and have sex, but kids are going to discover sex anyway, so it is better if they find out the real deal from their parents IMO.


----------



## michie

Looking at most of these couples and their backgrounds, I think it's more than obvious that a few of them have sex because they have nothing else better to do.


----------



## buzzytoes

Jeneen said:


> I finally caught up on the last 2 episodes - I have some thoughts:
> 
> I know most parents would be *very unhappy* about their kids having a baby... but it gets to the point, like (most recent) Tyler's mom, where they are expressing extreme hatred and disapproval throughout the pregnancy... I think it gets a little old to yell and have the same conversation over and over and over again about how you are unhappy and disapprove. The situation is what it is at that point - I'm not saying they have to approve or be happy by any means or accept the situation in a positive way, but at least tolerate it as the reality and show your child how to be a good parent so they can parent your grandchild responsibly... tolerating and supporting emotionally does not mean condoning the behavior to me --- does this make sense? I just feel all the hostility is so counter-productive.
> 
> *Many of these kids were born to teen parents, and those parents have said more than once, "They should know better," but knowing is not innate to these children just b/c they were brought up by teen parents... the parents should have several long conversations before the kids start going through puberty and dating and continuously teach them about responsibilities/prevention/abstinence/personal health and safety and possible consequences.*
> 
> I feel like some parents hesitiate or don't talk about sex with kids because they think it will give their kids ideas to go ahead and have sex, but kids are going to discover sex anyway, so it is better if they find out the real deal from their parents IMO.


 

I have a huge issue with this as well because I am willing to bet the parents never sat down and said "You know I love you but because I had you so young I have had an extremely difficult life and do not want you to do the same." I think they just assume like you said that the kids innately know it will be difficult and they don't. How the heck would they know when they haven't been in the same situation?! Sadly I think the show just illustrates what a never ending cycle young parenthood can be in some cases.


----------



## aklein

Heck, I wonder if any of these parents ever had 'the talk' with their kids ....


----------



## Jeneen

yeah it's like the cycle of abuse - many kids who were abused will go on to abuse their kids, while some vow to break the cycle and don't abuse others in their lives - you can't really tell what will happen, but you can educate and learn.


----------



## Jeneen

buzzytoes said:


> I have a huge issue with this as well because I am willing to bet the parents never sat down and said "You know I love you but because I had you so young I have had an extremely difficult life and do not want you to do the same." I think they just assume like you said that the kids innately know it will be difficult and they don't. How the heck would they know when they haven't been in the same situation?! Sadly I think the show just illustrates what a never ending cycle young parenthood can be in some cases.


 
Plus it is not enough to have this talk just once - most kids and adults need repetition to have new thought processes ingrained.


----------



## Miss Kris

omg I cannot STAND this Leah girl!  This guy is trying so hard to be a good dad to the twins and trying to support them and she just thinks she can live the normal high school life like she doesn't have twins at home that need her.  She then has the nerve to blame all of the problems on her boyfriend?  What a b!tch.  This girl is really getting to me.  She should be happy that she doesn't have a deadbeat bf and someone who is willing to give up everything for her.  Ugh!


----------



## DC-Cutie

this show is a GREAT reason why people (not only teens) need to think twice or even three times about who they lay down with...


----------



## Miss Kris

^  ITA.  

Gosh, I feel so sorry for this guy.  Why is adoption hardly ever considered in these shows?


----------



## mommyof01

She should DEFINITELY given these kids up for adoption. The only thing is that I don't think the bf would have consented. This girl is an unfit mom. she had the babies in the backseat and their carriers did not even seem strapped in correctly. They were wobbling around. she is young and obviosly doesn't know anything about babies and relationships.


----------



## buzzytoes

Was it just me or did that girl seem exceptionally tiny in the belly area?? Maybe it was partly cuz she went early and partly cuz she wore baggy clothes but she looked more like six months prego with one baby than seven and a half months prego with two!


----------



## Heath-kkf

have to catch a re-run wasn't in the mood for this show tonight


----------



## buzzytoes

Usually these girls seem to have some sort of shred of guilty conscience when they go out and finally come to see the light but this girl honestly seems like she would pick her high school life over her kids in a heartbeat.

ETA: These guys that cry (like Gary last season) just break my heart!


----------



## Miss Kris

mommyof01 said:


> She should DEFINITELY given these kids up for adoption. The only thing is that I don't think the bf would have consented. This girl is an unfit mom. *she had the babies in the backseat and their carriers did not even seem strapped in correctly. They were wobbling around*. she is young and obviosly doesn't know anything about babies and relationships.


 
I KNOW!  I saw that and was like ohhh my God those babies are flying around in that backseat!  I wanted to scream.  She REALLY is unfit.  She's more concerned with getting her old life back than caring for the kids


----------



## ILuvShopping

i saw the carriers bouncing around as well...... eeekkss!!!! i was hoping other people saw it as well.

and wow.... at the beginning this girl actually seemed HAPPY to be pregnant. she had too much to do BEFORE the babies were born that she couldn't go to school??? seriously???
i'm glad she finally realized she's the one that screwed up the relationship with the father of the babies, being selfish and wanting to be "a normal teenager"  ughhhhh

although i found it interesting that he moved out of the apartment and she lived there alone. was he still paying for it?? she should've moved back in with her mom.
and why was he not going with her to any of these events like the ball games and then said "you can go to your prom" - should he have suggested that he go with her???

and her getting all upset that he's hanging out with TWO girls... omg....at a freaking mcdonalds!  pretty sure that doesn't equal a date.


----------



## michie

I think she only saw the reality of her relationship situation when she invited the ex over.


----------



## zoesma

i felt really bad for corey....he seemed to be wanting to do the right thing and this girl was too wrapped up in herself and her ex to give a rats behind....i really felt bad when he was crying in the car with her....guys that stick around thru a teen girls pregnancy are few and far between ...she should count her lucky stars that he wanted to be so involved,,,,


----------



## afsweet

last night's girl seemed a bit crazy to me. she would break down at the drop of a hat. i felt bad for her bf, and i don't know why that girl would even think for a second that her ex would want her after she just gave birth to another guy's twins!


----------



## pollinilove

she still loved her ex  she got pregnant by the rebound guy after only dating 2 mo . she needs to understand its over with the ex he is not going to take care of her and her twins that are not his.


----------



## michie

They dated 1 month, not 2.


----------



## gelbergirl

I do not understand why Tyler had to leave home at age 11.
That can't be good for anyone.  What was going on in that household, I mean to have to leave at that young age?  And then she is angry at him for becoming at Dad at age 16.
She really has no input into his life.


----------



## NYCBelle

i'm way too hooked on this series since watching the reruns over the weekend along with Teen Mom lol. this girl last night was pissing me off but she's 17 and just a kid who doesn't know anything. Karma kicked her in the ass for being mean to corey and kicking him to the curb. i couldn't imagine being in her situation 17 with twins...crazy! but it was a good episode.


----------



## pursegrl12

zoesma said:


> i felt really bad for corey....he seemed to be wanting to do the right thing and this girl was too wrapped up in herself and her ex to give a rats behind....i really felt bad when he was crying in the car with her....guys that stick around thru a teen girls pregnancy are few and far between ...she should count her lucky stars that he wanted to be so involved,,,,


 
i felt bad for him too, but what did he expect??? he knew he was the "rebound guy" and that she still had feeling for her ex......the situation for those poor girls is just awful though. they are going to grow up knowing that they are just the result of their mom & dad having a good time in the back seat of his truck with no real feelings involved (all on tape so that they will be able to watch it some day courtesy of the internet).......that girl was beyond immature although we do have to realize that she is still only 16!!!! i could not even imagine having to take care of a baby at that age let alone two!!!! i know she was responsible enough to have sex but it still doesn't take away from the fact that she is just an immature, naive teenager who doesn't know squat about the the real world. ugh! sad all around. i felt bad for her when she said "i know i will regret this decision for the rest of my life".....sad, sad, sad.

oh and the carseats were just sitting on the backseat!!!!! it didn't look like they were strapped into anything. they were not in carseat bases. omg, my husband and i just looked at ech other with our jaws dropped!!! scary!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

buzzytoes said:


> Was it just me or did that girl seem exceptionally tiny in the belly area?? Maybe it was partly cuz she went early and partly cuz she wore baggy clothes but she looked more like six months prego with one baby than seven and a half months prego with two!


 

My Mom said first pregnancy bellies are smaller becuase the uterus has never been stretched.

On another note: My Mom had a 13 yr old patient yesterday...guess how old the BF is, *20 yrs* old.  My Mom said this girls couldn't even string a coherent sentence together.


----------



## NYCBelle

pursegrl12 said:


> i felt bad for him too, but what did he expect??? he knew he was the "rebound guy" and that she still had feeling for her ex......the situation for those poor girls is just awful though. they are going to grow up knowing that they are just the result of their mom & dad having a good time in the back seat of his truck with no real feelings involved (all on tape so that they will be able to watch it some day courtesy of the internet).......that girl was beyond immature although we do have to realize that she is still only 16!!!! i could not even imagine having to take care of a baby at that age let alone two!!!! i know she was responsible enough to have sex but it still doesn't take away from the fact that she is just an immature, naive teenager who doesn't know squat about the the real world. ugh! sad all around. i felt bad for her when she said "i know i will regret this decision for the rest of my life".....sad, sad, sad.
> 
> oh and the carseats were just sitting on the backseat!!!!! it didn't look like they were strapped into anything. they were not in carseat bases. omg, my husband and i just looked at ech other with our jaws dropped!!! scary!!!!


 
i noticed that too! i was wondering why the hell they were rocking so much.  her situation was the worse felt bad for her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ladybug09 said:


> My Mom said first pregnancy bellies are smaller becuase the uterus has never been stretched.
> 
> On another note: *My Mom had a 13 yr old patient yesterday...guess how old the BF is, 20 yrs old*. My Mom said this girls couldn't even string a coherent sentence together.


 
Where the eff are the parents?!?! Holy crap.


On a lighter note so far I don't think I've liked any of these girls enough to want to see them on Teen Mom. Maybe the Hispanic girl that was just on two weeks ago cuz she actually didn't yell at her parents but that is about it.


----------



## pursegrl12

buzzytoes said:


> Where the eff are the parents?!?! Holy crap.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note so far I don't think I've liked any of these girls enough to want to see them on Teen Mom. Maybe the Hispanic girl that was just on two weeks ago cuz she actually didn't yell at her parents but that is about it.


 
actually i would like to see the girl that was on last night on teen mom. i would love to see the life of a 16 yr. old caring for twins, just my .02.....


----------



## pollinilove

well  all the girls want to keep the baby so stay home and take care of your baby . if i had a baby as a teen i would have done adoption i know i was not ready back then . i was so lucky i never got pregnant but i also used condoms


----------



## Miss Kris

pursegrl12 said:


> actually i would like to see the girl that was on last night on teen mom. i would love to see the life of a 16 yr. old caring for twins, just my .02.....


 
ITA!  I want to see if Corey comes back to her too!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

michie said:


> I think she only saw the reality of her relationship situation when she invited the ex over.


I think that may have been a little bop with the cluestick, which, unfortunately, she ignored.

I felt like it _really_ hit her the first day she got up and instead of going to school, took care of both babies - alone.

Last night's might have been the most hard-to-watch episode of this series yet, and if you've seen more than a couple of them, you know that's not something one says lightly.

For those who _didn't_ see it, if you have a tendency to get caught up emotionally in these stories, I strongly suggest that you skip this episode.

It will leave you with tears in your eyes and a nasty taste in your heart. 

Of all the stories of all the girls I've seen on this show, Lea's is the only one from which I came away with a depressing sense that she is indeed, as they used to say in the old days, "*ruined*."

Of course I hope that's not the case. I hope that the woman she becomes will have the wisdom and compassion to forgive the child, and that the little twins will not continue to suffer for having been born to that child, but I know the chances of either are slim.

This episode takes to a whole new level the emphasizing of one of the series' principal messages: Becoming a mother changes _everything_, including -  and especially, _the consequences of everything you do_.

For what it's worth, it also featured a bonus object lesson, equally useful to young and old, mother and non-mother,  in the form of an easy-to-understand pre-K level illustration of the old adage that when you've just broken up with somebody, and something nice comes along, especially if it's something nice that looks like it might have some Serious potential, you put his number in a real safe place, and call him after - _way_ after - you've completed the Official Rebound Phase of the wash cycle.


----------



## Heath-kkf

buzzytoes said:


> Usually these girls seem to have some sort of shred of guilty conscience when they go out and finally come to see the light but this girl honestly seems like she would pick her high school life over her kids in a heartbeat.
> 
> ETA: These guys that cry (like Gary last season) just break my heart!



I do feel bad for him. But he made a mistake as well getting involved (and especially emotionally) with some girl that obviously was still hung up on her ex. I know hindsight is what it is though.


----------



## MM83

I felt so bad for Corey, he really wanted it to work. All I kept thinking was I hope this didn't ruin him, because had the time been right, it could have worked and he could have made some deserving woman an honest husband. The poor kid sold his truck, worked two jobs, gave her everything he could, loved his girls, put up with her BS and still loved her! And what did she want? Some yellow toothed ex who didn't want her at all and especially didn't want some other man's kids. So sad. Her selfishness just pushed the one person she really needed away for good. 

I'd love it if she got her act together and they could  make it work....but the chances of that happening are slim.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

MM83 said:


> ...Her selfishness...


The thing that made me so sad was that I don't even know if we can call it selfishness, in the sense of an actual character trait.

It was just a regular teenage girl thing, like one boy, like another boy, go back to the first boy for a while, no ew, he sucks, want the 2nd boy back, oh poo, he's dating that slut that's not me. NEXT!

Someone mentioned them crying in the car. That was hard to watch, too. They are just kids, but they are trying to deal with these emotions that have, in a way, become very grown-up, but they don't have the tools, life experience, maturity, to do anything but cry and scream.  You could see them struggling, trying to express stuff they should not even have to think of expressing for 10 years!

It's so easy to say, oh yes, this show has made me realize the big picture, return to that older, more traditonal worker life cycle, enter labor force early, reproduce at puberty, then as physical capabilities begin to diminish, transition to the end of life phase, next generation of workers enters labor force, lather, rinse, repeat much better fit for return to more traditional economic model, meet the needs of business today, key industries, goals & objectives, blah blah.

But when we see that human face...


----------



## MM83

Another thing that bugged me about her, she kept calling Corey insecure....uh no, that is not insecure. Unless I missed something or MTV didn't air the footage that proved her point, he was being incredibly reasonable. Hanging out with your ex boyfriend, the one you were so hung-up over you immediately hooked up with someone else, as in the guy you're with now, is NOT OK. Her intentions were bad and Corey knew it. Mkay. End of rant.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

MM83 said:


> I...I hope this didn't ruin him, because had the time been right, it could have worked and he could have made some deserving woman an honest husband...


You have hit on a very profound truth. 

He almost certainly _will_ go on to fall in love with someone who loves him, and live happily ever after. The love of his life will love his little twins, in her they will have a second mother, cherished elder, whatever cultural hook they want to hang it on, it's the same thing under the paint.

The reason his chances for that are so much better than Lea's is that profound truth.

No matter how bad someone hurts us, It may take a while, it may be a struggle, but  we can forgive them, and then we'll heal. 

But when we hurt someone else, we do way worse damage to ourselves than anything, no matter how horrible, someone else does to us forgiving ourselves is way harder than forgiving someone else!


----------



## blue gatorade

Did anybody notice the seatbelt OVER the carseat? It's not supposed to be like that is it?


----------



## pursegrl12

blue gatorade said:


> Did anybody notice the seatbelt OVER the carseat? It's not supposed to be like that is it?


 

uh...yeah...NO! typically the carseat locks into a base that is tightly secured to the seat with the seatbelt. carseat bases are not that expensive. $30 maybe? you would think an adult would have advised them of that like maybe THEIR PARENTS!!!


----------



## aklein

I'm watching the most recent episode in small increments.  As all of you have already said, it is a lot to handle.
We have complained about the inability of baby daddies to step up and act like fathers for almost this whole season.  Finally we get a guy, who steps up and really seems to be trying.  I am guessing that the relationship was supposed to be a 'hit it and quit it' but then he got the call about Leah missing her period.
I am only a quarter of the way through the episode, but I am already concerned that Leah broke bed rest to pack and pick out paint.  Girl needs to get her priorities straight.


----------



## aklein

Oh now, she is unpacking and painting the house.  I hope she is using the organic paint ... but probably not.


----------



## zoesma

yes....she was supposed to be on bedrest and was painting....big no-no.....she just got lucky that she didnt go into labor again with those twins.....very lucky.....


----------



## aklein

Oh jeez.  Just saw the car seat situation.  I get that the camera crew is there to observe, but why couldn't they step in and show these children how to properly secure a car seat?!  Those babies would go flying if the driver stopped short.


----------



## pollinilove

they sell base, car seat and stroller  allin one box for less than 150 bucks 




pursegrl12 said:


> uh...yeah...NO! typically the carseat locks into a base that is tightly secured to the seat with the seatbelt. carseat bases are not that expensive. $30 maybe? you would think an adult would have advised them of that like maybe THEIR PARENTS!!!


----------



## zoesma

^^^^ ITA.....even in the show "intervention" the producers step in if there is a dangerous or problematic situation.....I am surprised MTV didnt do it honestly....


----------



## aklein

Is Corey even sure these babies are his?
I guess I have tot watch the aftershow.


----------



## Miss Kris

Speaking of the paint.. they had $70 in savings, and their priority was painting a house?!?!  Shouldn't that money have been used elsewhere?  I mean, I get it that noone wants to stare at ugly walls, but.. really!??!?!


----------



## Miss Kris

aklein said:


> Is Corey even sure these babies are his?
> I guess I have tot watch the aftershow.


 
I thought the sameeee thing!


----------



## pursegrl12

aklein said:


> Is Corey even sure these babies are his?
> I guess I have tot watch the aftershow.


 
oooh....never thought about that! i was just giving her the benefit of the doubt. are you saying they could be her ex's or just some other random guy?????


----------



## Miss Kris

either!  maybe another "rebound guy"


----------



## gelbergirl

at least she was on the birth control shot, but for got to get one during that one month!


----------



## aklein

pursegrl12 said:


> oooh....never thought about that! i was just giving her the benefit of the doubt. are you saying they could be her ex's or just some other random guy?????



It just sounded like there was some overlap .... so that was really why I was wondering.


----------



## Brooke11

Miss Kris said:


> Speaking of the paint.. they had $70 in savings, and their priority was painting a house?!?!  Shouldn't that money have been used elsewhere?  I mean, I get it that noone wants to stare at ugly walls, but.. really!??!?!



oh my goodness, I know!!  I was like, 'really, is _that_ your priority??'


----------



## pollinilove

i do not get how people get nails done brows done every week but do not get a good car seat and base he has a job . eat 10 cent romen noodles and buy a darn base and car seat combo


----------



## pollinilove

the girl is just dumb or lazy  i just went to walmart.com and found that the car seats come with a base . lowest price was 57 bucks so im sure hers came with a base .


----------



## omgsweet

blue gatorade said:


> Did anybody notice the seatbelt OVER the carseat? It's not supposed to be like that is it?


 
I haven't watched this episode yet, but there are some carseats that do belt in like that.  I have a peg perego infant seat and when I use it without the base, that is how the directions say to belt it in...over the lap of the baby.  There are little hook things that secure the belt in place.  Sometimes I don't use the base because it is so big and I have a small bmw.

ps: the carseat I have came with the base and cost me $200.


----------



## pursegrl12

pollinilove said:


> the girl is just dumb or lazy i just went to walmart.com and found that the car seats come with a base . lowest price was 57 bucks so im sure hers came with a base .


 
she probably had no clue what the base was used for...and again, i am surprised one of their parents would have informed them of that.


----------



## pursegrl12

anyone see the new episode? it was VERY refreshing to see a girl who had her s**t together! i think she'll be a great mom!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

so her boyfriend lived with her in her mom's house... and they slept in her twin bed??
now i've done that with a guy but not on a constant basis and it is really not comfortable lol 
i don't know how she managed to share a twin bed night after night... especially with a pregnant belly! lol


----------



## zoesma

i liked the episode last night.....aside from the part when she dropped out of school though....hopefully she will go back....she seems to be the most mature girl we have seen so far this season.....i felt really bad when she found out her boyfriend cheated on her....hopefully he will never ever do it again....and i really liked her dad as well....


----------



## ShimmaPuff

zoesma said:


> ....i felt really bad when she found out her boyfriend cheated on her...


Yeah, that was similar in a way to last week's show, another reminder of how the routine juvenile dramas and regularly scheduled betrayals of high school, things that are intense for a week or two, then fade into insignificance as the next one comes along, are transformed by the overpowering immensity of the decision to raise a baby, into full-fledged, grownup flavor, life-changing events - thus the triviality of "ooh Skylar hooked up with Krista on prom night" becomes a broken engagement, and is endowed with the awesome power of  changing the most fundamental aspects of the life of a child.


----------



## Miss Kris

I really liked last night, too!  I think they will do a great job at raising the baby and they really didn't seem irresponsible!


----------



## caitlin1214

I was surprised there was no yelling or cursing at one another. Even when she learned he cheated. It was more, "I don't trust you anymore."

He made a mistake a long time ago, he apologized for it and it doesn't seem like he's going to do that again.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

caitlin1214 said:


> ...He made a mistake a long time ago....


Unless I'm mistaken, he made his mistake before he realized that he was a babydaddy, much less that Lizzie had decided to raise the child.

Which etches even deeper that Transform effect - a stupid little fleck of garden-variety prom night rompage turns into this major Seismic Event, with the potential to change the face of a family, the future of a child.

*Having a child changes everything*


----------



## ILuvShopping

were they not together during prom?? did they not go to prom together?? that's where i'm confused. i heard her say they've been together for a long time but i don't know how long that is


----------



## ShimmaPuff

^ I thought they said prom was 8 months ago, and they'd obviously been dating a little longer than that.

What I mean is, even if they had started dating, and had gone to prom together, without intending to trivialize the very real impact of that kind of thing on us when we're in high school, without a baby, it fades into nothing, or the next one. 

With a baby, the exact same incident inflates into this huge event that impacts the courses of entire lives and the composition of whole families.


----------



## gelbergirl

Leah who had the twins looks so old at the end of the episode.  I hope things get better for her!


----------



## pursegrl12

omg, i just watched the entire episode with chelsea? the girl who's dad had a huge house. anyway, holy shizzzz, did anyone see the text her "boyfriend" sent to her???? my jaw was on the floor!!!! what a vile, disgusting human being that kid is! i would be mortified if i were his parents! i felt so bad for her. the last thing a woman needs right after giving birth (and while the boyfriend is not helping at all) is for someone to tell her that she is fat, has stretch marks & that their baby was a mistake. ugh, i wanted to punch him in the face.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I watched this off and on this past weekend. Most depressing show on television. That said, MTV cannot replay it enough. It is must see tv for teens.


----------



## buzzytoes

pursegrl12 said:


> omg, i just watched the entire episode with chelsea? the girl who's dad had a huge house. anyway, holy shizzzz, did anyone see the text her "boyfriend" sent to her???? my jaw was on the floor!!!! what a vile, disgusting human being that kid is! i would be mortified if i were his parents! i felt so bad for her. the last thing a woman needs right after giving birth (and while the boyfriend is not helping at all) is for someone to tell her that she is fat, has stretch marks & that their baby was a mistake. ugh, i wanted to punch him in the face.


 
I can't wait to see the update on that one after the season finale. I hope to God he signed over his rights and is no longer a part of their life.


----------



## Jeannam2008

In the beginning I really wasn't taking to this seasons set of girls...but lately I've loved it my favorite one is Lizzie and baby Summer  Sad the seasons over!!! I miss the original 16 & preggers girls


----------



## ILuvShopping

pursegrl12 said:


> omg, i just watched the entire episode with chelsea? the girl who's dad had a huge house. anyway, holy shizzzz, did anyone see the text her "boyfriend" sent to her???? my jaw was on the floor!!!! what a vile, disgusting human being that kid is! i would be mortified if i were his parents! i felt so bad for her. the last thing a woman needs right after giving birth (and while the boyfriend is not helping at all) is for someone to tell her that she is fat, has stretch marks & that their baby was a mistake. ugh, i wanted to punch him in the face.



i have probably never felt so bad for anyone as i did for that girl when she got that text. my heart broke for her. i've never had a boyfriend say stuff like that to my face but i've had friends of ex boyfriends that have said "well he said this about you...."  and it really hit a nerve.


----------



## couture diva

So i watched the reunion episode last night and I was so sad to see that Nikkole was still letting Josh treat her like crap hopefully she will wise up one day soon. And I was glad to see Leah had realized her mistakes and now has to wait to see if Corey wants to be with her and the control is no longer in her hands. Overall I think the reunion show was okay. I wonder if there is going to be a season 2 of Teen Mom with any of these new girls on it.


----------



## Miss Kris

I missed it last night.. I fell asleep!  How was the episode and reunion?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I missed it too!!  I want to see what happed with Valerie, with the rapper/beatbox boyfriend that didn't have a car


----------



## zoesma

I DVRd it last night but watched some of the reunion.....leah with the twins really seems to want to get back with corey......i think one day in the future they might....the saddest one was the latest episode it seems but i havent had a chance to watch it yet....it seems this girl has no family involved with her at all and just has BFs mom and BF on her side.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

i miss the beginning of the reunion, but from what i caught:
leah wants to be back with corey - corey doesn't trust her, said she ran off with her ex many times

the couple with neveah seem to be doing well. he moved back to town so she said they're together almost every day. she was worried he was going to make her be alone again, he promised he would never leave her.

the baby daddy that was 16 and kicked out of school, he proposed to his g/f on the reunion, she said yes. he said he doesn't hang out with the same crowd he used to and having the baby was actually good for him because it made him get his life in order. sounds like he didn't finish school, he's working part time soon to be full time - no mention of him completing school.

umm.... the one girl with the super horrible rude boyfriend and the mom that hated the boyfriend.... she's still a moron and keeps him around, although he's still dating other girls. the boy said he was going through a lot during the pregnancy and that's why he was so awful and rude because he was scared. dr drew asked if he was better to her now and he said "'im trying". 

the girl with the boyfriend that sent her the nasty text, her dad came with her to the reunion. they said the baby daddy really has nothing to do with the kid, his parents want more to do with her than he does so if the baby is at the other grandparents house he's usually not around there either. she said she's finally mad at him instead of sad. 

thats all i can remember right now! sorry i'm really horrible with names!

oh yea and the kids that chose adoption - she doesn't regret it and is happy with the decision, he said he's still tryign to deal with it but understands it was the best decision. she says she see their baby quite a bit. at the time of the reunion the two of them had not seen eachother for a long time. dr drew asked him if he loved her and he said "not as much as i did" and dr drew said "does she just need to get over you?" and he said "yes".  so seems like they'll be going their own ways whether she likes it or not.


----------



## pollinilove

i felt bad for the girl that did adoption it seems like her parents forced her to do it .


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ during the reunion both her and her mother said it was the daughter's decision. her mom said that if she wanted to keep the baby then she would have went with that decision.


----------



## afsweet

i enjoyed the reunion last night. i was really glad to hear corey and leah wanting to work things out. he seems like he really adores his twins


----------



## pollinilove

i hope leah is over her ex for good


----------



## Lanier

stephc005 said:


> i enjoyed the reunion last night. i was really glad to hear corey and leah wanting to work things out. he seems like he really adores his twins



I'm glad they seem to be working things out too - Leah seemed SO regretful and heartbroken over the situation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> ^^ during the reunion both her and her mother said it was the daughter's decision. her mom said that if she wanted to keep the baby then she would have went with that decision.


 
that's what the mom 'said', but it was very clear during the show (or at least the way it was played out for us to see) that she wasn't too keen on the idea of her keeping the baby.  Both mom and dad seemed to be pressing her to go the adoption route.  I wondered if her mother was shamed that her daughter was in Catholic school and got preggers?


----------



## TenYearsGone

DC-Cutie said:


> that's what the mom 'said', but it was very clear during the show (or at least the way it was played out for us to see) that she wasn't too keen on the idea of her keeping the baby.  Both mom and dad seemed to be pressing her to go the adoption route.  I wondered if her mother was shamed that her daughter was in Catholic school and got preggers?



I don't think so. I think the parents were pushing because they knew the kids wouldn't be able to raise the child. Her mom said that they could keep the baby and parent but that the kids would be the ones parenting and responsible for the child and they would take the role as grandparents. That's a pretty good wake up call because how would they have been able to take care of the baby by themselves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TenYearsGone said:


> I don't think so. I think the parents were pushing because they knew the kids wouldn't be able to raise the child. Her mom said that they could keep the baby and parent but that the kids would be the ones parenting and responsible for the child and they would take the role as grandparents. That's a pretty good wake up call because how would they have been able to take care of the baby by themselves.


 
Yes, I can see that angle.  It is true, when teens have babies ultimately it's the grandparents that take the burden.


----------



## gelbergirl

ILuvShopping - thank you for the updates!  I have a hard time with the names too but I followed your update


----------



## BurberryLvr

Did anyone watch the Kailyn episode last night right before the reunion?  I found it heartbreaking how little her parents were involved.  I really don't understand how people can dissociate themselves from their own children especially for a new boyfriend/girlfriend in Kailyn's mother's case. Thank goodness for her boyfriend's parents!  They seemed wonderfully supportive of her in a way her parents could not / would not.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ i was a little shocked to hear that when moving in, her boyfriend's parents allowed them to sleep in the same bed?? i mean seriously wtf!?!?!?


----------



## afsweet

^i think she's soooo lucky her bf's parents were so supportive. because really if he didn't want to be involved with the baby, his parents could have turned their back too and then that girl would really have no one to help her. i just hope even if things don't work out with the bf (i think he sticks around because of his parents) i hope the grandparents still stay involved for the sake of that baby.


----------



## BurberryLvr

^I think on the reunion Kailyn and Jo said they were now engaged so hopefully all is well now.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

pollinilove said:


> i felt bad for the girl that did adoption it seems like her parents forced her to do it .


Unlike some of the parents we've seen, hers did seem to have given some thought to the reality that if she kept the baby, the burden of parenting would fall on them, and they told her they did not want to parent a new baby.

I was astonished at Dr. Drew last night, when said that she and her babydaddy had not "had the conversation" about the very different feelings each has for the other.

But in the scene on their episode, where they were discussing the possibility of her moving in with him, and he was clearly resigned but not enthusiastic, she asked him point blank why he would even make such an offer. 

He said "because you don't have anywhere else to go."

Maybe Dr. Drew was getting a snack during that part, because it seemed clear to me that she totally understood that he was so not in love with her, nor was he such a tool that he would see her go into the street. Her face was hard to watch.

But I didn't see it as either he or her parents "forcing her," I think that because her parents AND her babydaddy had all thought about it, it gave her an advantage over some of the other girls, from homes where it seems like the grandparents didn't think things through any more than the girls did when they had unprotected sex!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Oh, I also wanted to add that I have known many perfectly nice people from Texas who do not put locks on their refrigerators even if they just bought a mess of meat.

And I mean bought, like at the store, as opposed to the "found" variety that Kailyn's father seemed so interested in...


----------



## gelbergirl

BurberryLvr said:


> Did anyone watch the Kailyn episode last night right before the reunion?  I found it heartbreaking how little her parents were involved.  I really don't understand how people can dissociate themselves from their own children especially for a new boyfriend/girlfriend in Kailyn's mother's case. Thank goodness for her boyfriend's parents!  They seemed wonderfully supportive of her in a way her parents could not / would not.



In such a case where the girl has no one (except her boyfriend's parents), she might have been able to become a ward of the state.
KWIM?
She's a minor child with her own mother seemingly unable to care for her.
I didn't get that whole part, but it appeared for awhile her own Mom was homeless.


----------



## couture diva

*Teen Mom Star Maci Has Moved On to a New Guy!*

Teen Mom star Maci Bookout has found a new guy in the wake of her split with Ryan Edwards, the father of son Bentley, 18 months.

"We're not together," Bookout, told UsMagazine.com of Edwards at Wednesday's 6th Annual Event to Prevent at Cipriani's in NYC.

On the first season of MTV's Teen Mom, Maci (17 when the series shot) and Ryan struggled onscreen as a couple: living together, they fought frequently over Ryan's role as a dad and partner, and he was often out of town for work. Despite pressure for their parents, they never wed.

"He has visitation so he gets [Bentley] every other weekend," Maci told Us. "As far as his relationship with me, there is none at all."

But Maci's found someone new! "I have a boyfriend," she said. "His name is Kyle and he is wonderful for me and Bentley. I am very blessed to have him."

How is her little boy doing? "He's wonderful," she cooed. "He's talking and running and getting into everything...he just learned how to ride his four wheeler!"



Good for her. Im glad she found someone that is going to treat her better than Ryan


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww yay for maci!!! so glad she was able to move on.


----------



## afsweet

so glad to hear that! maci and bentley deserve better than ryan. she really does seem like a wonderful mother.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Teen Mom Season 2 (w/ Maci, Amber, Caitlyn, & Farrah) starts July 20th!


----------



## pollinilove

is someone missing or was that the whole cast


----------



## divalicioust

I saw the trailer for Season 2, it looks really good!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Really?? Is it the same cast again? I can't wait to see what they are all up to! I really like this show but couldn't stand season two of 16&P. It was just awful!


----------



## aklein

^ It looks like it is the same girls again.
And shocker, Amber has a pregnancy scare.


----------



## divalicioust

Yep, the original girls.  Here is the link.

http://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/531210/teen-mom-season-2-trailer.jhtml#id=1642204


----------



## icecreamom

Yay! I'm so excited about the 2nd season! I'm glad that they kept the same girls, I love Maci


----------



## Oogolly

^ me too! I saw the preview for it and was so excited it was the same girls


----------



## knasarae

I'll defintiely be watching season 2.  I can't stand Farrah... I hope she gets her act together.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just saw a preview finally yesterday. I hope Tyler and Caitlyn don't break up. :cry: I'm not one for thinking teenage relationships will last forever but these two are so cute together!!


----------



## michie

It's amazing how took to the 1st girls...I don't give a rat's ass about the 2nd set.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

buzzytoes said:


> Just saw a preview finally yesterday. I hope Tyler and Caitlyn don't break up. :cry: I'm not one for thinking teenage relationships will last forever but these two are so cute together!!


 
I think they do break up. On TWOP, people basically stalked their myspaces/facebooks and figured out that Caitlin pretty much cheated.


----------



## michie

Oh lawd, seriously? She's 16. I was not surprised by that preview, TBH. They have a lot of obstacles to overcome before they believe they'll be "together forever" and the main one is their age.


----------



## missjenny2679

I can't wait! I didn't know there was going to be a season 2! SO glad they are not doing a Teen Mom with the "new teen moms."


----------



## Awwgeez

BudgetBeauty said:


> I think they do break up. On TWOP, people basically stalked their myspaces/facebooks and figured out that Caitlin pretty much cheated.




aww come on caitlin! I know there just teens and will do stupid things, but come on!


----------



## Awwgeez

aklein said:


> ^ It looks like it is the same girls again.
> And shocker, Amber has a pregnancy scare.




somebody needs to get that girls tubes tied. Seriously I feel so bad for her baby.


----------



## chantal1922

bump becuase the new season starts tonight


----------



## DC-Cutie

I giggle so hard at the episode when Amber jacked up Gary and slapped him...  I know violence isn't the answer, but it was HILARIOUS!


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> I giggle so hard at the episode when Amber jacked up Gary and slapped him... I know violence isn't the answer, but it was HILARIOUS!


 
I think the girl is seriously going to be one of those women who abuse men - they've showed her in the preview shoving Gary up against a wall awaisnig her fist like she is going to punch him. I imagine it will be only a matter of time before she starts smacking the baby as well. She needs some serious therapy.


----------



## aklein

^ That is just so sad.  And the worst part is that she does it in front of their baby.
I hope those two never have a custody battle.


----------



## missjenny2679

I can't wait for the new season!!! Were they filming this season when Farrah's mom choked her?


----------



## BurberryLvr

^^I think so!  Tonight's episode description is "Farrah calls the police on her mother"


----------



## Eclipse4

Wow, anyone watching? They are talking about how Farrah's mom had two knives in her hand when the cops arrived.


----------



## chantal1922

I just tuned in. I think Farrah was talking to someone about the attack. She said she dropped the restraining order against her mom. She said the police has guns drawn on her mom! Wow I didn't know it got that bad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like Catelynn has had those braces on for about 10years...


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> I just tuned in. I think Farrah was talking to someone about the attack. She said she dropped the restraining order against her mom.



she was talking to the prosecutor..


----------



## chantal1922

I am really rooting for Maci. She has a good head on her shoulders and is determined.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber loves her self tanner...  poot thang, looks like an oompaloompa


----------



## chantal1922

^^lol omg I hope  she isn't preggers again!


----------



## Eclipse4

^yes I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

in the words of Judge Judy: if you have time to lay on your back and make babies, you have time to finish school! 

Amber get's no sympathy from me if she is preggers, AGAIN!  And gosh, I couldn't even imagine doin' the dirty with Gary and his big sloppy butt!


----------



## missjenny2679

DC-Cutie said:


> Amber loves her self tanner... poot thang, looks like an oompaloompa


 
:lolots:


----------



## missjenny2679

I wonder why Amber was let go from that salon she worked at?


----------



## DC-Cutie

missjenny2679 said:


> I wonder why Amber was let go from that salon she worked at?



she probably slapped a customer for not paying in cash!  Who knows, she has a bad temper, so I don't see her thriving in a customer service type position...


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^I agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Farrah has any type of relationship with the father's family, since he deceased..


----------



## missjenny2679

WAIT...Farrahs mom has TWO houses!?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

call me a hardass, but Farrah would have had to have packed her sh*t and moved out a long time ago.  She was so disrespectful to her mother and father, the people that have provided 100% for Farrah and Sophia..

Wow!  This little ungrateful bish!  The mother is letting her live in her house across the street and she STILL has attitude...  Wow - that's all I can say.


----------



## Alyana

DC-Cutie said:


> Amber loves her self tanner...  poot thang, looks like an oompaloompa



i cant look at her. w-t-f


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^DH and I think the same thing! He can't stand Farrah...he pretty much said what you did!

WTH is wrong with Amber! Um...she acts like it's all Garys fault if she is pregnant again! She is a mess...


----------



## aklein

Eclipse4 said:


> Wow, anyone watching? They are talking about how Farrah's mom had two knives in her hand when the cops arrived.



And the cops told her that if she didn't put the knives down they were going to shoot her.  Holy flannel shirt!



DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like Catelynn has had those braces on for about 10years...



Seriously.



DC-Cutie said:


> Amber loves her self tanner...  poot thang, looks like an oompaloompa



And her eyeliner.  I would if she could only pick one, which one she would choose.


----------



## chantal1922

I have a strong dislike for Farrah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

welp, sounds like Catelynn is about to get kicked to the curb...  They both seem to smoother each other


----------



## Alyana

I dont think violence is right. But I could see why Farrah's mom hit her. Shes just trying to help and Farrah is such a stuck up spoiled brat!

And omg AMBER, WHY ARE YOU SO BLOTCHY/UNEVEN?!


----------



## missjenny2679

Didn't Amber think she was pregnant at the last reunion special they had?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci - pick one - red hair or red skin.

what is up with Maci and Amber's wayyy off color tanner/bronzer?


----------



## DC-Cutie

missjenny2679 said:


> Didn't Amber think she was pregnant at the last reunion special they had?



yep...  looks like they were bumpin' uglies more than once without using protection.  DUMB AZZES!


----------



## chantal1922

Thank goodness Amber isn't preggo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Orthtricyclene, Trojan etc..  need to be sponsors for this show!


----------



## michie

Amber has really toned up, compared to what she was. OK. She's not pregnant. She really needs to find out why she's sick.


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^:true: DC!


----------



## KarraAnn

BLAH! I am waiting for them to post the new episode online because I don't have TV. Does anyone know when their usually posted?


----------



## PurseFreak17

Can somebody get Macey some volumizing shampoo or something? Ugh! Take some biotin or something girl!
As for Farrah. I was disgusted by how she spoke to the weeping "Michael," as she calls her Dad. That girl needs another fat lip and hey, why not, a black eye. She is sooo disgusting!

She's totally has Narcissistic personality disorder. Has ZERO empathy. Not even for her screaming infant.  She needs help, really.


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> I feel like Catelynn has had those braces on for about 10years...



For realz. I wonder if she even goes for monthly visits to the ortho. I mean she's been back and forth between her mom and Tyler's house for awhile. I feel bad for Tyler.

How can Leah afford to get fake nails, but she only has $3 when she goes to the grocery store?


----------



## Heath-kkf

Wow, I don't know if I'm going to be able to watch this show anymore. Its kind of getting on my nerves right now. We shall see. 

Gary & Amber definitely do not need to be together seems like an abusive, destructive relationship to me.


----------



## gators

> Amber loves her self tanner... poot thang, looks like an oompaloompa


:lolots:  OMG, that is so funny!  She really did!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Alyana said:


> I dont think violence is right. But I could see why Farrah's mom hit her. Shes just trying to help and Farrah is such a stuck up spoiled brat!
> 
> And omg AMBER, WHY ARE YOU SO BLOTCHY/UNEVEN?!


 
Yeah, I was really shocked that she offered up her other house to Farrah even after what went down. I think it was moreso for Sophia because I'm sure if there was no baby, she'd have just thrown Farrah out for calling the cops. 

I can't stand Farrah, but um, I am not ok with her mother standing with knives randomly while confronted by cops. That's not good at all.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I'm really surprised by the reaction to the whole Farrah situation. She is very immature and takes her parents for granted, but no one deserves to get their lip busted by their own mother, IMO. If her mother is resorting to violence, what is she teaching her daughter, who is now herself a mother?? Way to show her some good parenting skills!  I feel really bad for that whole family, esp. Micheal and Sophia, they are the ones really caught in the middle.

I feel REALLY bad for Catelynn. I am guessing her "room" is just the den and she has to sleep on the couch...so sad. She's such a wonderful young lady, and I hate that she grows up in that environment. 

Amber's a crazy oompa-loompa. 

Maci's got it together as usual. She seems so mature and level-headed. And I, for one, like her hair. I think the combo of the red hair with her blue eyes is striking. 

Can't wait to see the rest of the season.  :couch:


----------



## DC-Cutie

the editing was horrible last night - one minute maci's hair was super duper red, the next it was all faded and then back to super duper.

Bentley (lawd why'd they have to name the child after a car they can't afford - reminds me of that Kanye lyric "couldn't afford a Honda so she named her daughter aLEXUS"..) - is the cutest little boy..


----------



## Lola69

CourtneyMc22 said:


> *I'm really surprised by the reaction to the whole Farrah situation. She is very immature and takes her parents for granted, but no one deserves to get their lip busted by their own mother, IMO. If her mother is resorting to violence, what is she teaching her daughter, who is now herself a mother?? Way to show her some good parenting skills!  I feel really bad for that whole family, esp. Micheal and Sophia, they are the ones really caught in the middle*.
> 
> I feel REALLY bad for Catelynn. I am guessing her "room" is just the den and she has to sleep on the couch...so sad. She's such a wonderful young lady, and I hate that she grows up in that environment.
> 
> Amber's a crazy oompa-loompa.
> 
> Maci's got it together as usual. She seems so mature and level-headed. And I, for one, like her hair. I think the combo of the red hair with her blue eyes is striking.
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of the season. :couch:


 
ITA! Nobody deserves abuse, her mother is pure psycho!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

AlovesJ said:


> For realz. I wonder if she even goes for monthly visits to the ortho. I mean she's been back and forth between her mom and Tyler's house for awhile. I feel bad for Tyler.
> 
> *How can Leah afford to get fake nails, but she only has $3 when she goes to the grocery store?*


 
Did anybody notice her Coach bag when she was at the doctors? Looks like it was from the outlet but still!!! Aghhh can't get over how orange her face was!

DC-Cutie- yes the editing drove me nuts and i noticed Macy's hair right away. Didn't Catelynn have a retainer by the end of the last season? And now the braces are back?

I missed the beginning both times it was on last night so i missed the part where they showed what happened between Farrah and her mom although i read it all on TMZ! I really felt bad for her mom when she was crying when she saw Sophia and Sophia looked so happy to see her. 

I'm glad Maci nailed Ryan with child support because he was being such an ass about everything and still looks like he doesn't care less that he has a child. I felt really bad for Catelynn. I think its pretty selfish of Tyler to ask her to leave (even though they knew the living arrangements weren't perm.) because he knows what kind of environment she's going to have to live in and be far away but he looks so sick of her so i think he's relieved to see her go. He kinda threw her under the bus when his mom was saying it was time for her to leave considering its his fiancee. I know they are still young and may need time apart but thats the real world and they need to stick with each other during rough times too.


----------



## Chantilly0379

dc-cutie said:


> i feel like catelynn has had those braces on for about 10years...


 

i know!


----------



## aklein

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I'm really surprised by the reaction to the whole Farrah situation. She is very immature and takes her parents for granted, but no one deserves to get their lip busted by their own mother, IMO. If her mother is resorting to violence, what is she teaching her daughter, who is now herself a mother?? Way to show her some good parenting skills!  I feel really bad for that whole family, esp. Micheal and Sophia, they are the ones really caught in the middle.
> 
> I feel REALLY bad for Catelynn. I am guessing her "room" is just the den and she has to sleep on the couch...so sad. She's such a wonderful young lady, and I hate that she grows up in that environment.
> 
> Amber's a crazy oompa-loompa.
> 
> Maci's got it together as usual. She seems so mature and level-headed. And I, for one, like her hair. I think the combo of the red hair with her blue eyes is striking.
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of the season. :couch:


 
Spot on!  The whole Catelynn thing just makes me sad.  I hope that she can keep her head up and get out that situation.  She seems pretty determined to be a nurse, so I really hope she can do it.
The whole thing with Tyler makes me sad.  It was so nice of his mom to offer to take her in, but I just don't think it was a good idea.  They have no separation from each.  It's too much for a teenager.  Heck it's too much for an adult to handle.  
MTV should tell Catelynn that she can be an emancipated minor.  She basically takes care of herself anyway.



DC-Cutie said:


> Bentley (lawd why'd they have to name the child after a car they can't afford - reminds me of that Kanye lyric "couldn't afford a Honda so she named her daughter aLEXUS"..) - is the cutest little boy..


 
Bahaha, that name kills me too.  When I worked for the state of LA, there was a baby named KarLease.  The parents didn't even name the baby after a car, just a legal document.  No joke.


----------



## Chantilly0379

aklein said:


> And the cops told her that if she didn't put the knives down they were going to shoot her. Holy flannel shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> *And her eyeliner. I would if she could only pick one, which one she would choose*.


 
not just that but on the reunion show her eyebrows looked crazy, however waxed that sh*t needs to go back to beauty school it starts almost to the middle of her eye


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^There was an article on MSN news about weird baby names like Fish & Chips, Midnight Chardonney, 4Real, Violence, and some other wacky names. I can only remember those but there was some bad ones!


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> the editing was horrible last night - one minute maci's hair was super duper red, the next it was all faded and then back to super duper.
> 
> *Bentley (lawd why'd they have to name the child after a car they can't afford - reminds me of that Kanye lyric "couldn't afford a Honda so she named her daughter aLEXUS"..) - is the cutest little boy..*




aww I love the name Bentley I think is so cute and different


----------



## Chantilly0379

I've never been very faithful in watching this before I watched it on and off but Farrah, was the her "babies daddy" ever in the picture besides at the time of conception


----------



## CourtneyMc22

DC-Cutie said:


> Bentley (lawd why'd they have to name the child after a car they can't afford - reminds me of that Kanye lyric "couldn't afford a Honda so she named her daughter aLEXUS"..) - is the cutest little boy..



 :lolots: Never heard that line! That's pretty funny! 

And I'm from the south (actually farther south than Macy, in fact) so I'm allowed to make fun of her accent, IMO. She somehow turns the word Bentley into a four syllable word, it's something like "Been-ent-le-y" . It's like nails on a chalk board every time I hear his name!


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^I thought I read somewhere that he died...


----------



## CourtneyMc22

missjenny2679 said:


> ^^^I thought I read somewhere that he died...


yeah, I think Farrah's baby's father was killed in a car wreck, I think before the baby was born but not sure.


----------



## Chantilly0379

CourtneyMc22 said:


> *yeah, I think Farrah's baby's father was killed in a car wreck, I think before the baby was born but not sure.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> WOW that's awful, I can't imagine being pregnant at such a young age but then to have that happen on top of it...
> 
> I can't stand Maci's boyfriend...he is so selfish.


----------



## missjenny2679

CourtneyMc22 said:


> yeah, I think Farrah's baby's father was killed in a car wreck, I think before the baby was born but not sure.


 
I think it was before the baby was born. I remember at the start of Farrahs episode he called her at work. She was mad because he was "checking up" on her...or something like that. Then you never really heard about or from him the rest of the show. I'm guessing it's because his family probably wanted the details left out.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

It was before the baby was born, when Farrah was in her 6th or 7th month of her pregnancy. He was driving drunk.



> I'm guessing it's because his family probably wanted the details left out.



I read that his family has been fighting Farrah for joint custody, and that they forbid her from mentioning the child's father or his family on television.


----------



## aklein

Amber and Farrah need to fix their eyebrow situations.  Stat.


----------



## Jeneen

Ryan: _uh I have no idea why Maci is taking me to court...????_

uhhhh b/c you aren't paying child support and you sent her a text msg saying, "You'll have to take me to court." 

Ryan's parents seemed like smart people - I guess they were tired of being on his butt to get a job and support his child, but still... get a job and support your son, son.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> Amber and Farrah need to fix their eyebrow situations. Stat.





Everybody on this show is do for an Ambush Makeover.  I couldn't even pay attention to the storylines with all the horrible fashion distractions - uggghhh!!!



Farrah is the most outwardly attractive of the moms, but her inner beauty is nonexistent!


----------



## michie

I think the only "normal" family is Maci's. Her and Ryan both have outstanding people in their corners, but even that's not enough to keep Ryan on the straight & narrow. The rest of those girls are jacked up in one way or another. And, on top of that, they seem to ignore the fact that there's cameras and a crew around them as they act like dummies.


----------



## MACsarah

I can't get over how catelyn's baby daddy/step brother looks. I wanna flick the hat off every time they come on the screen.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Amber - Learn to take the pill.  As stated before you said you might be pregnant on the reunion show and now this... It is getting old and BTW gross.

Catelyn - I just feel so bad for her I can't say much more

Maci - Yippy get all you can from that jerk!

Farrah - You mean this whole time your mother had a house accross the street and no one ever thought it was a good idea to set you up there before this?


----------



## harlem_cutie

watching Amber is tiring and just plain sad. Seems like this chick is just bent on learning the hard way. Why was she so orange? Bronzer gone terribly, terribly wrong.

Maci is strong and determined and I wish her well. Ryan is still a d-bag. Catelynn and Tyler always tug at my heartstrings. I hope these two are able to work through all of their issues. I don't care for Farrah at all but no one deserves to get assaulted.


----------



## Sternchen

I wish this show would come on here more often - I always seem to miss it!


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't even know why I watch this show - it just breaks my heart for them every time I watch it. I was really rooting for Farrah until the whole "I hate you but you need to find me a place to live" thing. Seriously?? She's so entitled!!! I had to laugh when Farrah's Mom was a)shovelling snow in a fur coat and b)denying she had mental problems. You have beat your child on more than one occasion and wouldn't put the knives down as the cops are screaming at you and have their guns drawn. Do you really think you are completely normal?? 

Amber - does she really not watch herself on TV?? I have a hard time believing she doesn't and should clearly see her makeup is completely wrong for her. She's got such a piggy little face, orange skin and darkass eyeliner do not do her any favors. Especially not orange skin and damn near white lip gloss. WTF was that??


----------



## kcf68

I can't stand Farrah, she is a snot on all levels.   Miss "I EXPECT you to take care of my baby and me".


----------



## afsweet

the thing that bothered me the most was the scene where farrah turned out the lights and said she would not give sophia any attention because she was crying. i mean i get that it's frustrating, but that parenting technique does not seem very effective IMO. it made me wonder if she's always like that with sophia. 

i give maci credit for doing all that she does. she works and goes to school and raises bentley as basically a single mom. it's pretty sh*tty that ryan didn't pay for anything, and if maci hadn't taken him to court, he wouldn't voluntarily pay a dime for any of bentley's expenses...not even doctors' bills! 

i feel bad for amber, but the "heat of the moment" excuse is not very valid IMO when you already have a baby and have had pregnancy scares before too. when will she learn?! i do hope she gets her GED before she has another baby.

i really disliked how tyler and his mom confronted catelynn. they basically didn't leave her with a choice to stay or go home. they seemed to kinda gang up on her, like it'll be good for everyone if you go home...tonight! i think catelynn has dealt with carly's adoption better than tyler has even though i know it's difficult for both of them to think of their daughter. truth be told, i don't know if catelynn and tyler would have lasted this long if they had kept carly...we've all seen how the stress of raising a baby affects these teen relationships.


----------



## pursegrl12

am i the only one who is glad farrah got hit? just sayin.....she is the most self-centered, ignorant child i have ever seen on tv. if i were her mother, i wouldn't have even offered for her to stay in the other house. 

maci-ok, not for nothing, but she says that she does everything herself."_ i work, go to school, take care of beeeeeeentley"...._doesn't she live with her parents? i'm assuming she doesn't pay for rent, gas, water, electric, phone, cable, internet, homeowners in surance....should i go on? i like her, i really do but don't proclaim ou do EVERYTHING by yourself when obviously you don't have that many bills plus i'm sure her parents watch him for free all the time. i am glad that douche of an ex has to pay her though. bentley is sooo damn cute!!!!

tyler & catelynn-love them! hope they don't break up. when i saw previews for the upcoming season when they see carly for the 1st time in a year, i immediately starting tearing up!

Amber-ew.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I must be the only one that thinks it's time for Catelynn and Tyler to go their sep ways...


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> I must be the only one that thinks it's time for Catelynn and Tyler to go their sep ways...


 
No you're not.  I am surprised they have stayed together this long.  They've endured a lot of stress that would really mess up adult relationships.
It does kinda seem like they are together just because they have been together so long.


----------



## MM83

Catalina_Beth said:


> Amber - Learn to take the pill.  As stated before you said you might be pregnant on the reunion show and now this... It is getting old and BTW gross.
> 
> Catelyn - I just feel so bad for her I can't say much more
> 
> *Maci - Yippy get all you can from that jerk!*
> *
> Farrah - You mean this whole time your mother had a house accross the street and no one ever thought it was a good idea to set you up there before this?*



This actually made me LOL. 

You're dead on.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

pursegrl12 said:


> am i the only one who is glad farrah got hit? just sayin.....she is the most self-centered, ignorant child i have ever seen on tv. if i were her mother, i wouldn't have even offered for her to stay in the other house.
> 
> maci-ok, not for nothing, but she says that she does everything herself."_ i work, go to school, take care of beeeeeeentley"...._doesn't she live with her parents? i'm assuming she doesn't pay for rent, gas, water, electric, phone, cable, internet, homeowners in surance....should i go on? i like her, i really do but don't proclaim ou do EVERYTHING by yourself when obviously you don't have that many bills plus i'm sure her parents watch him for free all the time. i am glad that douche of an ex has to pay her though. bentley is sooo damn cute!!!!
> 
> tyler & catelynn-love them! hope they don't break up. when i saw previews for the upcoming season when they see carly for the 1st time in a year, i immediately starting tearing up!
> 
> Amber-ew.





OMFG that Farrah is a *****!! I cant even type biatch she is that bad!!!  Her parents need to just tell her to go get lost. Problem is the kid would suffer. I agree when she walked away like that and left the kid in the dark, someone needs to see this show and now get CPS involved. You DONT do that to a baby that small. She could hurt herself! Its ok to let a baby cry IN A CRIB, but not in a room with crap, receptacles, etc. all over the place!

If I ever talked to my parents like that I would have gotten whacked in the mouth too. I dont understand why the mom grabbed knives and the cop almost shot her though. The mom does seem a bit off. But still Farrah needs MORE than a crack, she needs a beat down!!!!!!! I hate her!!!!

I think Maci does do everything for the kid. I dont think she is referring to heat, rent, etc...she means caring for Bentley, buying things, etc. all while trying to go to school and he parties  I mean when that DBag complained about the cake mix better not be more than $1 I would have just dropped it with him and never let him see the boy again. That Dbag needs to grow up, Ya play ya gotta pay!!!

I think Catelynn & Tyler are so cute. I hope they dont break up too. I feel sad for her having to live with that trainwreck for a mother, and to have to live in that mess of a house 

And yeah Ditto, Amber is running a close 2nd in the ***** category, almost tied with Farrah!!! How do people get so rotten at such a young age? Does she have parents?


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Thank you MM83.  I watch a lot of television LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Catalina_Beth said:


> Thank you MM83.  I watch a lot of television LOL




Me too...I see your from Philly area...me too. Well Bucks County


----------



## Chantilly0379

MACsarah said:


> I can't get over how *catelyn's baby daddy/step brother looks*. I wanna flick the hat off every time they come on the screen.


 
Keep in mind I don't watch much of this...SAYWHAT!?  OMG that's straight up Y&R stuff right there ,  "her baby daddy/step brother".  I thought I miss read the caption when they showed her step-dad when it said (Taylor's or Tylor's dad)  That is some crazy stuff...


----------



## Chantilly0379

stephc005 said:


> *the thing that bothered me the most was the scene where farrah turned out the lights and said she would not give sophia any attention because she was crying*. i mean i get that it's frustrating, but that parenting technique does not seem very effective IMO. it made me wonder if she's always like that with sophia.
> 
> That is horrible I can't stand when parents do this and say "they'll shut up eventually".  I have a friend of mine who did this with her daughter as a training method of getting her to go to sleep by herself, babies and toddlers want to be held and natured, not tossed to the side just bc you don't feel like it.  I would and could have never done this to my when he was a baby he's four now and I wouldn't do that to him now.  If a baby is crying is for a reason they cannot tell you if something is wrong so they CRY & as a parent it's your job to figure out what's wrong and how to comfort them or fix it.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Did you see when Farrah eventually brought Sophia to visit her mom after a week? The baby looked so happy to see grandma and Farrah's mom had all her blankets washed, her toys ready, and began to feed her. I found it very sad when she was all weepy but so happy to see Sophia. As much a si think Farrah's mom is crazy, she's probably raised that baby more then Farrah and that is truly sad!


----------



## DC-Cutie

HOTasFCUK said:


> ^Did you see when Farrah eventually brought Sophia to visit her mom after a week? The baby looked so happy to see grandma and Farrah's mom had all her blankets washed, her toys ready, and began to feed her. I found it very sad when she was all weepy but so happy to see Sophia. As much a si think Farrah's mom is crazy, she's probably raised that baby more then Farrah and that is truly sad!


 
the baby seemed miserable with Farrah and happy as I don't know what with her grandmother.  Farrah being the a-hole she is, saw that her mother was trying to spend time with Sophia and she's going to try to tell her AGAIN (as if her mother doesn't already know), that she can't be alone with Sophia.  Then Michael, her father, starts crying too.  Meanwhile, Farrah sitting there emotionless....


----------



## Catalina_Beth

That whole thing with Farrah and her mom with the baby was just sad.  They need a social worker to come in and hopefully fix that family if at all possible.


----------



## pursegrl12

Chantilly0379 said:


> stephc005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *the thing that bothered me the most was the scene where farrah turned out the lights and said she would not give sophia any attention because she was crying*. i mean i get that it's frustrating, but that parenting technique does not seem very effective IMO. it made me wonder if she's always like that with sophia.
> 
> That is horrible I can't stand when parents do this and say "they'll shut up eventually". *I have a friend of mine who did this with her daughter as a training method of getting her to go to sleep by herself, babies and toddlers want to be held and natured, not tossed to the side just bc you don't feel like it.* I would and could have never done this to my when he was a baby he's four now and I wouldn't do that to him now. If a baby is crying is for a reason they cannot tell you if something is wrong so they CRY & as a parent it's your job to figure out what's wrong and how to comfort them or fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not gonna get into a debate but babies do need to learn to fall asleep on their own and letting them CIO is one way. i did a similar method with my son and he has been sleeping through the night in his crib since 4 months old. he NEVER gets up in the middle of the night. the method works and i get the sleep i need  that being said, what farrah did was just odd. she left her on the floor crying, as if the baby actually needed something from her and was not just crying b/c she was tired...who really knows though? it's edited so maybe she was trying to get her to sleep for a while.
Click to expand...


----------



## HOTasFCUK

DC-Cutie said:


> the baby seemed miserable with Farrah and happy as I don't know what with her grandmother. Farrah being the a-hole she is, saw that her mother was trying to spend time with Sophia and she's going to try to tell her AGAIN (as if her mother doesn't already know), that she can't be alone with Sophia. Then Michael, her father, starts crying too. Meanwhile, Farrah sitting there emotionless....


 
Yeah she's all "Ok Michael, you don't have to get all emotional!" when the poor man was clearly upset and crying because of how they all have been affected by the fight. I guess Farrah still hasn't realized what it really means to be a parent. Her mother was so focused on feeding Sophia and kept telling Farrah she was busy with the baby and they would talk after but Farrah kept trying to tell her she can't be alone with Sophia. I'm sure it kills her mom having to hear Farrah tell her that and thats probably why she isn't ready to speak with Farrah regarding what happened between them. Aghhh i don't condone violence but Farrah couldv'e used a few good smacks from her mom!

Amber is driving me nuts. She seems like she is trying too hard to be all stylish but she comes off looking busted. At least we haven't seen that damn black & white coat from last season!! But she needs to fix those scary brows and toss her bronzer. Or maybe she hits the tanning beds too much? How can she afford that though? I just can't get the image of their dirty apartment filled with toys, dirty clothes, dishes, that nasty overflowing litter box (health hazard!), and of course that slob Gary sprawled out on the couch. They both strike me as very dirty and lazy. The thought of them doing it without any protection....uh you have tro be the dumbest people on earth considering you didn't learn your lesson the first time?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> I must be the only one that thinks it's time for Catelynn and Tyler to go their sep ways...


 
You're not. They said themselves if they still had their baby, they would have broken up a long time ago. If that's not a sign that they shouldn't be together, I don't know what would be. I also think it didn't help matters that they were basically living together so young.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I may be in the minority but I REALLY feel bad for Farrah. I know that the kind of confrontations that she had with her mom don't just happen.  

There HAVE to be some underlying issues there that probably just can't be addressed on MTV.


----------



## Jeneen

jayhawkgirl said:


> I may be in the minority but I REALLY feel bad for Farrah. I know that the kind of confrontations that she had with her mom don't just happen.
> 
> *There HAVE to be some underlying issues there that probably just can't be addressed on MTV*.


 
^That's what I'm thinking too - if Farrah has been hit since she was a kid and her mom was pulling some of the emotional abuse that we saw last season - I can kind of see why Farrah often seems annoyed, detached, emotionless, and gives her mom attitude - there's probably a lot of underlying stuff that hasn't been dealt with and is coming to a head now that Farrah gave birth to Sophia.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

That is why I said if they had another house accross the street why did it take them this long to have Farrah stay there?  They should have set her up there a long time ago just to break up the fighting.


----------



## knasarae

aklein said:


> Spot on! The whole Catelynn thing just makes me sad. I hope that she can keep her head up and get out that situation. She seems pretty determined to be a nurse, so I really hope she can do it.
> The whole thing with Tyler makes me sad. It was so nice of his mom to offer to take her in, but I just don't think it was a good idea. They have no separation from each. It's too much for a teenager. Heck it's too much for an adult to handle.
> MTV should tell Catelynn that she can be an emancipated minor. She basically takes care of herself anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha, that name kills me too. *When I worked for the state of LA, there was a baby named KarLease. The parents didn't even name the baby after a car, just a legal document. No joke.*


 


HOTasFCUK said:


> ^*There was an article on MSN news about weird baby names like Fish & Chips, Midnight Chardonney, 4Real, Violence, and some other wacky names. I can only remember those but there was some bad ones!*


 
Several years ago my friend who's a teacher had a boy in her class named Dimebag.  No joke.



Catalina_Beth said:


> That is why I said if they had another house accross the street why did it take them this long to have Farrah stay there? They should have set her up there a long time ago just to break up the fighting.


 
I am wondering what kind of relationship the parents have now?  Didn't they get a divorce?  I was just wondering if the mom cooked him dinner since he was there to "chaperone" her and Farrah.

Farrah needs to be kicked out on her butt.  No guest house, no nothing.  She doesn't wanna have anything to do with her mother but she still wants her mother to take care of her??


----------



## AlovesJ

I don't think Maci's baby daddy's major problem is that he's selfish. I think he is slooooowww. He just doesn't get it. Lights are on but no one is home. 

Dimebag? poor kid. Hopefully he has a middle name he can go by.


----------



## michie

The only reason I feel sorry for Farrah is because she's obviously from a dysfunctional home and should not have procreated in the 1st place. Even sadder is she JUST. DOESN'T. GET. IT. I'm surprised Sophia has made it intact this far.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

jayhawkgirl said:


> I may be in the minority but I REALLY feel bad for Farrah. I know that the kind of confrontations that she had with her mom don't just happen.
> 
> There HAVE to be some underlying issues there that probably just can't be addressed on MTV.


 
That's how I feel. Her attitude really saddens me because it will rub off on Sophia, and when Sophia has children, it will rub off on them, and so on and so forth. It's a cycle that is VERY difficult to break out of, sadly. I have no doubt that her mother has hit her before, and really, the woman was holding KNIVES when the cops came in. Whether you think Farrah should have called the cops or not, she didn't put down the knives until the police threatened to shoot! There is obvious something very serious going on in that household. The dad is rarely around, the mom walks around like she's got a very heavy heart, Farrah keeps acting out, etc. 



> I just can't get the image of their dirty apartment filled with toys, dirty clothes, dishes, that nasty overflowing litter box (health hazard!), and of course that slob Gary sprawled out on the couch. They both strike me as very dirty and lazy.


 
I kind of give Gary a pass (justy a tiny one) when it comes to the household. He worked as a CNA last season, and that job is one of the hardest out there. You are on your feet constantly caring for patients, and I know many CNAs who go home from work barely awake. It's an exhausting job. The fact that he wasn't big on cleaning the house bothered me, but at least he had a reason for why he was exhausted and less likely to pull his weight around the house. Amber...does nothing. She cares for Leah, but all we've seen her do is put Leah down in the playpen and let her roam around. I never see her trying to play with that child. So for all that time that she's just letting Leah sit in the playpen or letting her nap, she could take half an hour a day to try to clean up. IIRC, Leah was enrolled in daycare, and Amber could have kept the house somewhat tidy. She wasn't even working full-time. Gary's lazy, but Amber is much lazier.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

BudgetBeauty said:


> I kind of give Gary a pass (justy a tiny one) when it comes to the household. He worked as a CNA last season, and that job is one of the hardest out there. You are on your feet constantly caring for patients, and I know many CNAs who go home from work barely awake. It's an exhausting job. The fact that he wasn't big on cleaning the house bothered me, but at least he had a reason for why he was exhausted and less likely to pull his weight around the house. Amber...does nothing. She cares for Leah, but all we've seen her do is put Leah down in the playpen and let her roam around. I never see her trying to play with that child. So for all that time that she's just letting Leah sit in the playpen or letting her nap, she could take half an hour a day to try to clean up. IIRC, Leah was enrolled in daycare, and Amber could have kept the house somewhat tidy. She wasn't even working full-time. Gary's lazy, but Amber is much lazier.


 
I agree that Amber is much more lazier then Gary. It was the same episode that they showed the litter box where they had a fight. She was telling him to get off his lazy ass and he told her that she goes to school for 6 hours a week and the place is filthy. Plus she's home all day long so its really a wonder what she does with her time. Gary should still learn to pick up his dirty clothes though! It was also weird to see Amber cooking with like 4 pots on the stove!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I saw on the preview that the TV Guide gives you that Gary is thinking of leaving Amber for another girl?  Who would want him?  He is NO prize.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so is Gary an actual CNA now?


----------



## pursegrl12

Catalina_Beth said:


> I saw on the preview that the TV Guide gives you that Gary is thinking of leaving Amber for another girl? Who would want him? He is NO prize.


 

that's rude. looks aside, he seems like a nice, sweet guy who tries to provide for his family. i would take him over maci's ex any day of the week!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

michie said:


> The only reason I feel sorry for Farrah is because she's obviously from a dysfunctional home and should not have procreated in the 1st place. Even sadder is she JUST. DOESN'T. GET. IT. I'm surprised Sophia has made it intact this far.


 
Weren't her parents supposed to get a divorce? Did they mention it again because i missed the beginning of the episode. I read that her sister doesn't want to talk to her anymore after what happened with the cops and the arrest. ANd i'm sure this has been asked a million times but i forget....is Michael really Farrah's father? I remember she had a different last name as her mom, Michael, and her sister so i was wondering is she has a different biological father but was raised by Michael so still considers him "dad" although i'm pretty sure her sister is older then her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HOTasFCUK said:


> Weren't her parents supposed to get a divorce? Did they mention it again because i missed the beginning of the episode. I read that her sister doesn't want to talk to her anymore after what happened with the cops and the arrest. ANd i'm sure this has been asked a million times but i forget....is Michael really Farrah's father? I remember she had a different last name as her mom, Michael, and her sister so i was wondering is she has a different biological father but was raised by Michael so still considers him "dad" although i'm pretty sure her sister is older then her.


 
Michael is her step-father..  Farrahs's last name is Abraham (I think)


----------



## MM83

Actually, I read the other day that Farrah addressed the father/step father issue on Twitter and confirmed he is her father. IMO she looks just like him and I think Sophia looks like him as well. 

http://starcasm.net/archives/57248


----------



## DC-Cutie

I could have sworn when the story first came out about the fight with her mother, she said her step-father.  Maybe her mother having a different name is because she kept her maiden name?

The way she talks to him, with such disdain in her voice and says his name like it's killing her, would have you thinking he was a step-father.


----------



## DC-Cutie

did Maci get a boob job: http://starcasm.net/archives/53565

look at her pic


----------



## MM83

That family has some serious issues. The father acts wounded all the time, I get the impression he wasn't around much. I feel bad for him. I also think I remember when Farrah filmed her 16 & Preg. ep. he was on the road? Maybe he's traveled a lot, left her with Mommy Dearest and she resents him? He seems like a pushover. 

I don't think Maci got bubbies, it's probably the VS Bombshell bra or whatever it is. She was pretty flat to start with.


----------



## chantal1922

Good for Maci!


----------



## Kansashalo

kcf68 said:


> I can't stand Farrah, she is a snot on all levels.   Miss "I EXPECT you to take care of my baby and me".



Seriously....this brat just DOES NOT learn, does she.  She is beyond entitled.  Goodness, if Farrah had my mom and acted that way....whew, this show would be so different. lol  I would be me, on my own, trying to make it with "no help" (especially after the "incident").

To hear her threaten that "I'm moving out.....across the street to the guest house!!! HAHAHAHA   Honey, as crazy as your momma is you need to be thankful that you have her.  My mom would have kicked you out years ago with that attitude. lol

whatever.....

*Catelynn/Tyler*...I've said this before but they still act like Carly is at the babysitters.  I think they need to separate for a while and learn who they are as individuals because right now, they've mostly known(and still think) of themselves as Catelynn/Tyler/Carly and that isn't who they are right now and won't be at all - ever.

*Maci* - I agree that she is an example of what a single mom can do when you have a support system (even if it includes a d-bag baby daddy).  All we need is for Ryan to get it together. lol  Even if they never connect as a family unit, it would still be an ideal situation for all, given the circumstances.

*Amber* -   and I can't say much else.  Your daughter is the cutest thing though so I hope that one day you get it together as well.  You harp on your situation but do nothing to more from it.  And seriously, Gary is not bad.  You two need to learn how to compromise and stop expecting Gary to be your saviour.  Rarely do a Captain Save-a-Ho's exist and it ain't Gary. lol


----------



## JSH812

Kansashalo said:


> Seriously....this brat just DOES NOT learn, does she.  She is beyond entitled.  Goodness, if Farrah had my mom and acted that way....whew, this show would be so different. lol  I would be me, on my own, trying to make it with "no help" (especially after the "incident").
> 
> To hear her threaten that "I'm moving out.....across the street to the guest house!!! HAHAHAHA   Honey, as crazy as your momma is you need to be thankful that you have her.  My mom would have kicked you out years ago with that attitude. lol
> 
> whatever.....
> 
> *Catelynn/Tyler*...I've said this before but they still act like Carly is at the babysitters.  I think they need to separate for a while and learn who they are as individuals because right now, they've mostly known(and still think) of themselves as Catelynn/Tyler/Carly and that isn't who they are right now and won't be at all - ever.
> 
> *Maci* - I agree that she is an example of what a single mom can do when you have a support system (even if it includes a d-bag baby daddy).  All we need is for Ryan to get it together. lol  Even if they never connect as a family unit, it would still be an ideal situation for all, given the circumstances.
> 
> *Amber* -   and I can't say much else.  Your daughter is the cutest thing though so I hope that one day you get it together as well.  You harp on your situation but do nothing to more from it.  And seriously, Gary is not bad.  You two need to learn how to compromise and stop expecting Gary to be your saviour.  Rarely do a Captain Save-a-Ho's exist and it ain't Gary. lol



I think you hit the nail on the head about Catelynn and Tyler. The situation they are in is sad - and I don't think it will get better until they see that they did in fact, give Carly the best life they could...but it's time to move on. (I know that seems harsh and I don't mean they should go off and forget all about Carly - but you know what I mean... they just need to go be teenagers and start to live their own lives.... follow their own paths....)


----------



## JSH812

DC-Cutie said:


> t*he editing was horrible last night - one minute maci's hair was super duper red, the next it was all faded and then back to super duper.*
> 
> Bentley (lawd why'd they have to name the child after a car they can't afford - reminds me of that Kanye lyric "couldn't afford a Honda so she named her daughter aLEXUS"..) - is the cutest little boy..



I kept noticing the same thing and it drove me crazy!!! That's what I think I focused on the most this episode......


----------



## Catalina_Beth

That was not the first time that has happened with Maci's hair.  I am sure it will not be the last.


----------



## aklein

Surely you jest about MTV and poor editing.  A network that creates gems like The Hills wins awards for its editing.


----------



## ILuvShopping

a little behind but i just watched the first episode..... amber must think she's going to get an acting job out of this or something... that girl is trying to over-act WAY too much.


----------



## Chantilly0379

AlovesJ said:


> I don't think Maci's baby daddy's major problem is that he's selfish. I think he is slooooowww. He just doesn't get it. Lights are on but no one is home.
> 
> *Dimebag? poor kid. Hopefully he has a middle name he can go by*.


 
It's prob "ZigZag"


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Catalina_Beth said:


> That was not the first time that has happened with Maci's hair. I am sure it will not be the last.


 
It also happened with her facial piercing last season and sometimes Catelynn has braces, then nothing, then a retainer, then braces. Grrrr do they think we won't notice??


----------



## BadRomance93

They've been following these same kids the whole time? Are they even 'Teens' anymore?

There are so many other pregnant teenagers out there. I say, introduce a new girl, have one of the weasels cheat (my money's placed firmly on Ryan, if that's what Maci's baby daddy's name is), knock the new girl up, _start the cycle all over again_! I'm thinking maybe Taylor Momsen in a guest role for that one...

Now that's television.


----------



## knasarae

^They do bring in a new season of girls.  That show is 16 & Pregnant.  Each season is a new set of girls.

Teen Mom was a spinoff from the original season of 16 & Pregnant.  It's reality sweetie... sorry we can't script it.  And Maci is no longer with that douchebag Ryan so he can't cheat on her.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I prefer watching Teen Moms with this set of girls. 16&P season 2 was just awful to watch!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I don't think MTV give a crap if we notice or not as long as we watch LOL and trust me I am watching...


----------



## gelbergirl

I am fascinated with this group - the originals , Maci, Farrah, etc - for some reason it is a good mix . . .


----------



## MissLianne

HOTasFCUK said:


> I prefer watching Teen Moms with this set of girls. 16&P season 2 was just awful to watch!


Omg!
Season 2 girls were horrible. They needed a good slap... Some of them were sooo caught up in "keeping" the guy! Your 16... You will most likely *not* be together forever.
I feel some of those chicks got pregnant on purpose to "keep" the guy. The 1st season gals seemed more "accidental".


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have to put the TV on mute when Catlynn comes on, something about her voice & accent is hella-annoying


----------



## missjenny2679

^^^Her hair drives me nuts!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Amber says ahe is working at a tanning salon.  Well she is orange.  She should not be orange.  My BFF owns a tanning salon and I get sprayed all the time I am NOT orange at all something is NOT right.  LOL


----------



## chantal1922

So Gary met a new girl while he is living with amber? wtf


----------



## missjenny2679

Catalina_Beth said:


> Amber says ahe is working at a tanning salon. Well she is orange. She should not be orange. My BFF owns a tanning salon and *I get sprayed all the time I am NOT orange at all something is NOT right. L*OL


 

Agreed! I get a Versa spray tan every week, and it does not look orange.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> I have to put the TV on mute when Catlynn comes on, something about her voice & accent is hella-annoying


Her braces are hella annoying to me!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

HOTasFCUK said:


> I prefer watching Teen Moms with this set of girls. 16&P season 2 was just awful to watch!


I totally agree.  I could not get in to the second season at all.  It just seemed a little forced and scripted.


----------



## missjenny2679

It always looks like Sophias car seat is all over the place!


----------



## chantal1922

I don't condone Farrah mom putting her hands on Farrah but it seems like she is trying to put that incident behind them. Farrah is so cold. She has no idea how lucky she is to have someone to help her out. Many girls don't have that.


----------



## missjenny2679

Sooo...Maci's friends REALLY want to live with a baby!?! HA!


----------



## Heath-kkf

missjenny2679 said:


> Sooo...Maci's friends REALLY want to live with a baby!?! HA!



They are just young and naive. They don't realize the true costs of renting a house. Yeah, rent may seen cheap split 4 ways. But you also have heat/AC, electricity, internet , cable, renters insurance and it seems the list goes on and on.

Plus, not being able to have friends over at night and such would get old real fast I'm sure. No one wants to wake up to a crying kid, especially when you're 19 and its not yours.

Yeah, she wants to move out but she should probably focus on saving up enough money to get her OWN apartment.


----------



## chantal1922

So Ms. Know It All Farrah doesn't even know how to write a check. yeah ok hun. I agree. Maci needs to save up more and get her own place.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I don't condone violence either but I can understand the urge to want to smack Farrah.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Heath-kkf said:


> They are just young and naive. They don't realize the true costs of renting a house. Yeah, rent may seen cheap split 4 ways. But you also have heat/AC, electricity, internet , cable, renters insurance and it seems the list goes on and on.
> 
> Plus, not being able to have friends over at night and such would get old real fast I'm sure. No one wants to wake up to a crying kid, especially when you're 19 and its not yours.
> 
> Yeah, she wants to move out but she should probably focus on saving up enough money to get her OWN apartment.


And not to mention I just would not feel comfortable with a baby living with a bunch of young teenagers because I am sure they do not have a natural safety instinct like a mother would.  All it takes is for them to leave something dangerous laying around and it would take 2 seconds for the baby to get a hold of it.  I know it could happen to anyone but I just feel young kids have a more carefree, careless lifestyle.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

If Amber is not out she is in the house always laying around lounging on the couch or bed.  Why is she not up playing with that baby, cleaning/cooking, doing laundry...something!


----------



## chantal1922

Gary needs to focus on finding a job not a new lady friend. This new girl isn't too bright. No way I would date a man who was still living with his baby mother and doesn't have a job.


----------



## chantal1922

pinklipgloss33 said:


> If Amber is not out she is in the house always laying around lounging on the couch or bed. Why is she not up playing with that baby, cleaning/cooking, doing laundry...something!


 why isn't she working on getting her GED too.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Amen!  That girl is not too bright even entertaining the idea of wanting to hook up with Gary.


----------



## missjenny2679

chantal1922 said:


> Gary needs to focus on finding a job not a new lady friend. This new girl isn't too bright. No way I would date a man who was still living with his baby mother and doesn't have a job.


 

She sort of looks like Amber! DH thinks that the new girl probably saw him on TV last year.


----------



## chantal1922

^^yep I think so!


----------



## missjenny2679

WOW!!! Way to leave the baby in the hall ALONE Farrah


----------



## chantal1922

wait a minute! did farrah leave her baby in the hallway?


----------



## michie

Farrah is so emotionally detached from her family that it's not even funny.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

missjenny2679 said:


> WOW!!! Way to leave the baby in the hall ALONE Farrah


----------



## Catalina_Beth

My take on tonights show

Amber - Never ever go to hit anyone  Didnt they talk to you about this during the last reunion show?

Gary - How could you go look for another girl while u are living with the mother of your child

Other Woman - WTF Gary is no prize he has no job and is living with the mother of his child

Farrah - HOW FREAKING RUDE!  I know you love your parents show WHY????

Maci - You have A GREAT thing at home why would you want to use your savings when you have a baby you NEVER know what might happen hold onto your savings

Catlynn - I feel for you but why lie if it was so long ago and didnt mean anything and you are too young to be engaged
'
Taylor - I feel for you too.  But again I dont think you guys are ready.

These kids truly break my heart!


----------



## SugarDaisy

I would love to know how long Sophia was in that hallway. I can't believe she went in and shut the door!! My child would be the *very first * thing I brought in! I seriously hope it was just editing and she was only there for five seconds or something. Even if it was it is still upsetting.


----------



## michie

I feel bad for Sophia. From the outside looking in, it seems that Farrah was born to a crazy woman, she's now a crazy woman-to-be and will pass it on to her child. Just looking at them makes me want to take 2 birth control pills and rip my out my own uterus out of fear of the future.


----------



## blue gatorade

This was my favorite scene of the whole show:

Gary: "I met a girl."
Friend: "Where did you meet her?"
Gary: "At WalMart."


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^LOL in the diaper aisle no less!!!

OMG did you see how long Farrah left Sophia out in the hallway? Either she is crazy or MTV edited that scene to make it look much longer then it really was!


----------



## MM83

I just don't understand why, of all times Catlyn decided to drop that on him. Dear Lord, it was in the past leave it there. What did she think he was going to do? Jump for joy? 

Poor Gary, he's not very smart and really confused. 

Amber's kind of pretty when she's not screaming or committing  domestic abuse. 

Farah and her Mom are both on the same level, childish and petty. 

Maci is the only one with sense. She's lucky, her friends and family are so level headed.


----------



## AlovesJ

missjenny2679 said:


> She sort of looks like Amber! DH thinks that the new girl probably saw him on TV last year.



That makes it even worse b/c last season didn't make Gary very appealing. I've missed the last two episodes but caught the preview for next week, who would want to date Ryan. I think she just wants some tv time.


----------



## Awwgeez

Amber is desperate need of an anger management class.
Bringing her baby into the situation calling Garey a cheater, that is so not appropriate. 

Most annoying part, He needs Garey Time. He means "a chance to sleep with someone else" time. She wasnt far off when she said that.


----------



## Annylicious

I think we can put it to rest now.......Michael is Farrah's real dad.
http://starcasm.net/archives/57248


----------



## Chantilly0379

Annylicious said:


> I think we can put it to rest now.......Michael is Farrah's real dad.
> http://starcasm.net/archives/57248


 
I thought so bc they look a like...how disprectful of her to call him "Michael" when he was so upset...


----------



## aklein

Didn't Farrah's parents pretty much force her into having and keeping Sophia?  Or am I getting her confused with another 16 & Pregnant girl?  I'm not trying to excuse her at all.  Just saying it might put things into perspective.


----------



## MM83

Some parents are OK with that. My parents have always allowed me to address them by their first names, I did and still do that.


----------



## MM83

aklein said:


> Didn't Farrah's parents pretty much force her into having and keeping Sophia?  Or am I getting her confused with another 16 & Pregnant girl?  I'm not trying to excuse her at all.  Just saying it might put things into perspective.



I remember something along those lines, but I thought it was because she didn't make the deadline or something. I know they talked about adoption briefly. 

On the preview for the next episode, Farrah tells the counselor that her Mom said she got pregnant because she was a whore (or something to that effect). I seem to remember a lot of anger from her Mom over the pregnancy. I do remember her Mom hitting her in the car while they were driving, I was shocked that nothing came of that. 

I really feel that slapping a child in the face is uncalled for. There are so many other options available and as an adult you should be able to control your emotions better.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

HOTasFCUK said:


> ^LOL in the diaper aisle no less!!!
> 
> OMG did you see how long Farrah left Sophia out in the hallway? Either she is crazy or MTV edited that scene to make it look much longer then it really was!


 
There's no way I buy that she left her in the hallway that long. MTV is notorious for editing shows to fit a story arc. What better way to show Farrah isn't a good mom than to make it look like she left her baby in the hallway for hours?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

missjenny2679 said:


> Sooo...Maci's friends REALLY want to live with a baby!?! HA!


 
I feel like this is just a storyline MTV gave Maci because Ryan is pretty much out of the picture aside from his child support. Maci has it SO good, and it's a shame she doesn't just stay home and save her $$. Her parents are very generous financially, she's getting a decent amount of child support, her parents baby-sit whenever she needs them to, etc. Keep your butt home!

If Maci and her friends move to their own home, they will be in for a world of a reality check. I would never voluntarily live with a friend and her baby.


----------



## Jeneen

chantal1922 said:


> why isn't she working on getting her GED too.


 
I know - she was like,_ I'm working part time so now I don't have time to work on my GED_ - I know she has a baby and everything, but Gary is there to care for her once in awhile if she needs to study 2 hours a day - you know? It's not like she never went to school - she went up until she was 1/2 way through gestation IIRC - one would think she has some back knowledge to lean on and doesn't have to learn all the material from scratch. 

Maci works part time and goes to college with her parents helping her.

I worked 2 part time jobs, a full internship, and full time grad school to support myself - I know I didn't have a baby, but come on... most states' GED's are designed where you can focus on one subject/module at a time.


----------



## gators

OMG some of these kids really have no idea.  
gary....quit looking for chicks at walmart.  In fact, you might want to apply for a job at walmart
Tyler....get over it.  It was 3 years ago.  Secondly, please straighten your hat or better yet, take it off.
Farah....you should reallytry to work things out with your mom.  I know what she did was wrong, but she's trying to take care of you and Sophia.  How is she affording that apt anyway? 
Amber needs to get her GED and quit whining. 
Maci is the only level headed one in the group right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gators said:


> omg some of these kids really have no idea.
> Gary....quit looking for chicks at walmart. In fact, you might want to apply for a job at walmart
> tyler....get over it. It was 3 years ago. Secondly, please straighten your hat or better yet, take it off.
> Farah....you should reallytry to work things out with your mom. I know what she did was wrong, but she's trying to take care of you and sophia. How is she affording that apt anyway?
> Amber needs to get her ged and quit whining.
> Maci is the only level headed one in the group right now.


 
ita!


----------



## cindyuwho

blue gatorade said:


> This was my favorite scene of the whole show:
> 
> Gary: "I met a girl."
> Friend: "Where did you meet her?"
> Gary: "At WalMart."


 

She was available cause her and her baby daddy broke up ... yep there is a success story waiting to be written!

Tyler seemed too controlling.  I'm not so sure he really cares about caitlyn as much as he wants to control her.  Oh and Caitlyn needs to stop being so dang desperate good grief no one wants a pitiful whinny needy girl.


----------



## Awwgeez

Jeneen said:


> I know - she was like,_ I'm working part time so now I don't have time to work on my GED_ - I know she has a baby and everything, but Gary is there to care for her once in awhile if she needs to study 2 hours a day - you know? It's not like she never went to school - she went up until she was 1/2 way through gestation IIRC - one would think she has some back knowledge to lean on and doesn't have to learn all the material from scratch.
> 
> Maci works part time and goes to college with her parents helping her.
> *
> I worked 2 part time jobs, a full internship, and full time grad school to support myself - I know I didn't have a baby, but come on... most states' GED's are designed where you can focus on one subject/module at a time.*




Exactly! Its just a lazy excuse. I have three kids, am in school FULL time, and own my own business. Sometimes, people just need to prioritize!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber is just lazy!  Period.  Pointblank.  She's been whining about getting her GED since day one.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Exactly what does she do all day?? She over plucks her eyebrows so maybe that is all she does  

I cannot believe Farrah left her kid out in the freakin hall while she unpacked. CPS????? Are you watching this moron????????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^Exactly what does she do all day?? She over plucks her eyebrows so maybe that is all she does


 
girl, she has to spend HOURS perfecting her non-existent eyebrows and the coveted Teen Mom Ommpaloompa Bronze Faux Glow!  She doesn't have time for the important things in life!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^LOL  I know she is so weird looking. We were all taught the pencil trick growing up on how to measure your eyebrows. She needs to hit the Macy's makeup department for some serious help and an eyebrow pencil!!! 

Where does she get the $$ for the the tanning/bronzer/oompa loompa jel???


----------



## MM83

I know several kids who got their GED's and from my understanding, the GED is a joke. Not a one of them had to take classes or study, and they all passed- with flying colors. It should also be noted that these kids are not the brightest crayons in the box either. 

Unless Amber has some SERIOUS learning disability or is really, really behind on her studies, like say back to elementary school, she should be fine. I wonder why no one has told her this. I'm sure someone has, but she's too lazy and "I have to study for my GED!" is just too good of an excuse to let go to waste.


----------



## MM83

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^LOL  I know she is so weird looking. We were all taught the pencil trick growing up on how to measure your eyebrows. She needs to hit the Macy's makeup department for some serious help and an eyebrow pencil!!!
> 
> Where does she get the $$ for the the tanning/bronzer/oompa loompa jel???




She works at a tanning salon. I saw a brief clip at the beginning of the show with her cleaning beds. At least it's free.


----------



## ILuvShopping

but did she say in the first episode that they both lost their jobs??


----------



## Jeneen

^ I think she lost her job at the hair salon and got a job at the tanning salon.


----------



## AlovesJ

I'm just now watching last week's episode. Is Tyler really going to call a guy that slept with Catelynn 3 years ago? Did I hear wrong?


oh.....now more of the story unfolds. I know the answer.


----------



## AlovesJ

chantal1922 said:


> I don't condone Farrah mom putting her hands on Farrah but it seems like she is trying to put that incident behind them. Farrah is so cold. She has no idea how lucky she is to have someone to help her out. Many girls don't have that.



What if it's an act for the show? I don't know. I feel bad for Farrah, b/c it always sounds like she is on the verge of tears when she talks to her mom. I think her voice changes and her attitude changes so she doesn't break down. I believe there is so much more to the two of them then we know.


----------



## Miss Kris

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ^LOL I know she is so weird looking. We were all taught the pencil trick growing up on how to measure your eyebrows. She needs to hit the Macy's makeup department for some serious help and an eyebrow pencil!!!
> 
> *Where does she get the $$ for the the tanning/bronzer/oompa loompa jel???*


 
It's free!  She rolls around in the dirt like a piggie to get that nice, dirty, tan!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah's dumb ass can't even read the order from the court.  She said "...physical al-TERATION..."  clearly, it was physical alterCation...


----------



## missjenny2679

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah's dumb ass can't even read the order from the court. She said "...physical al-TERATION..." clearly, it was physical alterCation...


 
You took the words right out my DH's mouth


I would love to know how long Amber lasted at that salon, and why they let her go!


----------



## DC-Cutie

LOL @ Gary Time....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Damn!! What happened to Catlynn's eyebrows????  Geesh these girls need to lay off the tweezers, self tanner, home hair coloring and bronzer!

Tyler is mad that he lost his virginity to her, but she's already been around the rodeo - if you know what I'm sayin'


----------



## Awwgeez

I think Amber handled Gary wanting "Gary Time" pretty well. Well not telling leah that her daddy was a cheater, that was ridiculous. But she almost handled it better than most adults would.


----------



## princess101804

i actually feel bad for farrah the most, her family is extremely dysfunctional. and her parents don't even seem to be on the same page regarding her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ok I didn't realize Gary was trying to see this girl while still LIVING with Amber!!! And really who makes a deal that they only need four days to be single and figure out their life?? They're both stupid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

princess101804 said:


> i actually feel bad for farrah the most, her family is extremely dysfunctional. and her parents don't even seem to be on the same page regarding her.



Farrah's family is dysfunctional, but she's not making it any better with her attitude.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler needs to GET OVER IT!!!!  It was 3 years ago.  He's just looking for a reason to break up with her..


----------



## DC-Cutie

is Catelynn's mom on drugs or a former druggie?


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> LOL @ Gary Time....



I'm totally using this! And, yes, I'm saying "Gary-Time" even though my name is Michie.


----------



## KarraAnn

Maybe I'm the only one, and granted no one knows exactly how the incident with farrah and her mom went down, BUT I would have smacked that child much sooner and probably more than one occasion if she was mine acting like that! I got smacked accross the face a few times as a teenager and boy did I learn fast not to get lippy! I am glad I did too just by seeing the way these girls act who don't seem like they have ever been punished!


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> is Catelynn's mom on drugs or a former druggie?



I wonder that too.  She looks like a meth head.


----------



## MM83

AlovesJ said:


> What if it's an act for the show? I don't know. I feel bad for Farrah, b/c it always sounds like she is on the verge of tears when she talks to her mom. I think her voice changes and her attitude changes so she doesn't break down. I believe there is so much more to the two of them then we know.




I noticed that too. Anger is a second emotion, sadness is a primary emotion and anger is often used to mask the primary sadness. Her covering her pain with anger is obvious. And her poor Dad just sits there and weeps. My God. That whole family is so screwed up.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

aklein said:


> I wonder that too. She looks like a meth head.


 
I thought it was insinuated that both the step-father and the mother were drug addicts.


----------



## aklein

BudgetBeauty said:


> I thought it was insinuated that both the step-father and the mother were drug addicts.


 
I kinda thought that too.  They both seem like total meth heads to me.  But I thought it was just me.  Glad I am not the only one ...


----------



## MM83

Her Mom looks weird. While Caitlyn (I can never remember how she spells it) is pouring her heart out, she almost has a smirk on her face through the whole conversation. And all of their interactions are that way. It's very odd. No wonder Caitlyn doesn't want to go home, she probably feels like a acquaintance.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

My heart broke for poor little Sophia, who doesn't understand why her mommy left her in the dark.


----------



## Chantilly0379

BudgetBeauty said:


> I feel like this is just a storyline MTV gave Maci because Ryan is pretty much out of the picture aside from his child support. Maci has it SO good, and it's a shame she doesn't just stay home and save her $$. Her parents are very generous financially, she's getting a decent amount of child support, her parents baby-sit whenever she needs them to, etc. Keep your butt home!
> 
> If Maci and her friends move to their own home, they will be in for a world of a reality check. I would never voluntarily live with a friend and her baby.


 

I love when she informed her parents she was going look for a house with her friends bc and her dad said, "if paying bills will make you feel like an adult, we have some here you can pay".  That was pretty funny


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah's family is dysfunctional, but she's not making it any better with her attitude.


 

I wonder how the other daughter is doing in this family.  She seemed level headed and was in College.  She is probably too embarrassed about Farrah's attitude to be on the show again. Farrah is so rude to everyone.


----------



## sun.shyne

kcf68 said:


> I wonder how the other daughter is doing in this family. She seemed level headed and was in College. She is probably too embarrassed about Farrah's attitude to be on the show again. *Farrah is so rude to everyone.*


 
_YES!!  She gets on my nerves with her attitude.  _


----------



## sun.shyne

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler needs to GET OVER IT!!!! It was 3 years ago. He's just looking for a reason to break up with her..


 
_I agree.  _

_They are too young to be living up under each other, getting engaged, all that mess.  I don't even understand why she would lie about talking to the ex if there was nothing to hide._


----------



## JSH812

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> My heart broke for poor little Sophia, who doesn't understand why her mommy left her in the dark.



OMG me too. I think I actually started crying. I was holding my baby while he was falling asleep and I just couldn't imagine treating him like that......


----------



## KLC1979

I love this show, I've been following these girls from the start.  However, it's becoming very hard to watch, this season is starting off very depressing and dark.  My DH even had to leave the room during Tuesday's episode because he got emotional.  Nonetheless, I think it's very beneficial to teens out there to see what happens AFTER the baby showers and the cute little sonogram pics, and see how FAST these girls have to grow up


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

JSH812 said:


> OMG me too. I think I actually started crying. I was holding my baby while he was falling asleep and I just couldn't imagine treating him like that......



She needs help w/ baby Sophia. It's not fair to repeat the actions from her family. Is her baby daddy fam involved? I know the dad died, what about his parents?


----------



## MM83

KLC1979 said:


> I love this show, I've been following these girls from the start.  However, it's becoming very hard to watch, this season is starting off very depressing and dark.  My DH even had to leave the room during Tuesday's episode because he got emotional.  Nonetheless, *I think it's very beneficial to teens out there to see what happens AFTER the baby showers and the cute little sonogram pics*, and see how FAST these girls have to grow up



That statement right there. So many don't look past anything but cute clothes, toys and all the attention they think they'll get. Little do they know you're playing a whole new game after that baby is born. Out of all the girls I knew who got pregnant young, not a one has had their life turn out as they expected, they've all had to work 5 times harder than the others and some just gave up. 

But even with video proof that this is hard work and a lot of pain, I feel that most of the girls who are watching this don't think it will happen to them. They're different.


----------



## aklein

^ ITA.  And I think there are probably a few that see getting pregnant and ending up on the show will get them some attention.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

KLC1979 said:


> I love this show, I've been following these girls from the start. However, it's becoming very hard to watch, this season is starting off very depressing and dark. My DH even had to leave the room during Tuesday's episode because he got emotional. Nonetheless, I think it's very beneficial to teens out there to see what happens AFTER the baby showers and the cute little sonogram pics, and see how FAST these girls have to grow up


 
I actually disagree. The girls on this show get paid to be apart of it, they get 'fame', and they get the perks that come with fame. That's not realistic at all. Maci has a lot of emotional and financial support from her parents which is VERY rare for a teen mom. Maci even failed like 4-6 classes, wasted her parents' money, and had the luxury of just taking a break from school. Amber had actually dropped out of school before she even got pregnant, so it's not like she had to sacrifice her education for her child like a lot of teen moms do. She also had the financial support of Gary and the means to find someone to care for her child. Finally, Farrah has it pretty good as well with her mother, father, and grandmother to care for Sophia. I have no doubt her parents contributed to her new apartment.

I guess my point is that this show really won't discourage teens as far as I can see because the people featured on the show are definitely more the exception than the rule. These kids actually have it pretty good for teen parents.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> She needs help w/ baby Sophia. It's not fair to repeat the actions from her family. Is her baby daddy fam involved? I know the dad died, what about his parents?


 
I heard thye threatened to take legal action if she even mentioned him on the show so i'm assuming they have no part in that Sophia's life which is really sad because if anything, their son still lives through his daughter regardless of all the drama him and Farrah had. 

I remember one of the last few episodes last season where Farrah was in the car with her after after going to an activity class with Sophia and she was crying that she was truly alone, a single parent, and had nobody to help her. I think if Farrah would talk about her ex and let these issues come to the surface, we might understand her a bit more and why she is the way she is. Even if she wanted nothing to do with her ex, he still died in a horrific way which i'm sure haunts her that he never got to meet his daughter or have a chance in her life or Farrah's.


----------



## michie

JSH812 said:


> OMG me too. I think I actually started crying. I was holding my baby while he was falling asleep and I just couldn't imagine treating him like that......



ya know!?!? I don't disagree with her turning out the lights to show Sophia that it's bedtime, but FOR GOD'S SAKE...You don't just turn out the light and leave the kid hysterical!!! And, if this girl had any sense or a better disposition, she would know that her crazy a$$ attitude is being sensed by her child.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

KLC1979 said:


> I love this show, I've been following these girls from the start.  However, it's becoming very hard to watch, this season is starting off very depressing and dark.  My DH even had to leave the room during Tuesday's episode because he got emotional.  Nonetheless, I think it's very beneficial to teens out there to see what happens AFTER the baby showers and the cute little sonogram pics, and see how FAST these girls have to grow up




Oh and the worst is yet to come for these young mothers!!  Babies are so easy!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

HOTasFCUK said:


> I heard thye threatened to take legal action if she even mentioned him on the show so i'm assuming they have no part in that Sophia's life which is really sad because if anything, their son still lives through his daughter regardless of all the drama him and Farrah had.
> 
> I remember one of the last few episodes last season where Farrah was in the car with her after after going to an activity class with Sophia and she was crying that she was truly alone, a single parent, and had nobody to help her. I think if Farrah would talk about her ex and let these issues come to the surface, we might understand her a bit more and why she is the way she is. Even if she wanted nothing to do with her ex, he still died in a horrific way which i'm sure haunts her that he never got to meet his daughter or have a chance in her life or Farrah's.




Hi Hot!! Ohhh I didnt know Farrahs baby's father had passed away. WOW. Is there a place I can watch from the beginning. I just tuned in for about 5 or 6 episodes last Sat and got hooked. 

PS...Y&R stinks lately. Doesnt Victoria look like a frizzball lately? What a mess


----------



## lee14k

KLC1979 said:


> I love this show, I've been following these girls from the start.  However, it's becoming very hard to watch, this season is starting off very depressing and dark.  My DH even had to leave the room during Tuesday's episode because he got emotional.  Nonetheless, I think it's very beneficial to teens out there to see what happens AFTER the baby showers and the cute little sonogram pics, and see how FAST these girls have to grow up




I told hubby when I was pregnant with our daughter "However hard you think it is to raise a child, you wind up wishing it were that easy." It's my favorite line from the movie Terms Of Endearment. I had a son who died and I've experienced parenthood from both sides. It definitely puts things into perspective.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Hi Hot!! Ohhh I didnt know Farrahs baby's father had passed away. WOW. Is there a place I can watch from the beginning. I just tuned in for about 5 or 6 episodes last Sat and got hooked.
> 
> PS...Y&R stinks lately. Doesnt Victoria look like a frizzball lately? What a mess


 
Hey luv! I'm sure you can catch some episodes somewhere on the net. I never saw Farrah's 16&P episode from the beginning but i remember her saying she wasn't even going to tell him about the pregnancy and he kept calling her and asking her. Farrah's mom made her change her number too. They never mentioned a single thing about him afterwards and i think he drove drunk and killed a passanger in Dec. '08 and Sophia was born Feb '09.

Hopefully Y&R heats up for summer! See you in our Y&R thread!

lee14k- I'm sorry to hear about your son.


----------



## Ladybug09

MM83 said:


> I know several kids who got their GED's and from my understanding, *the GED is a joke.* .


 

Not what I heard. Maybe it's the location where they live. But I've heard it's actually harder cause all the stuff you should have learned in 4 years of HS is crammed into that course, hence why many don't go get it.


----------



## MM83

^^^K, I just googled it quick and found out it's the same test across the country. It's produced by ACE GED and is used everywhere. The score requirements may differ by state, but the test is the same.

I suppose how hard it is all lies in the opinion of the test taker.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

So i guess we know why Amber looked like a friggin' oompaloompah in the first episode.....she's working at a tanning salon! I figured she must be getting her tans for free somehow because if you can barely afford the necessities of life, you shouldn't be tanning. Actually nobody should be that orange. Not even the cast of Jersey Shore is as orange as she was!


----------



## aklein

Did Catelynn put her eyebrows up for adoption too?  Sheesh.  Get some brow pencil, girl.
I get why Tyler was upset.  He thought they were each other's firsts.  But Catelynn slept with the Florida boyfriend before him.  I can see how that would be a blow to a guy's ego.


----------



## MM83

Well, and what did she do the first second she was away from him [Tyler]? The idiot called her ex. Again, why? Just leave it alone. I get the feeling she needs male attention, all the time.


----------



## chantal1922

aklein said:


> *Did Catelynn put her eyebrows up for adoption too?* Sheesh. Get some brow pencil, girl.
> I get why Tyler was upset. He thought they were each other's firsts. But Catelynn slept with the Florida boyfriend before him. I can see how that would be a blow to a guy's ego.


 *dead*


----------



## afsweet

it's kinda disturbing that all that drama between catelynn and tyler means catelynn lost her virginity at age 13/14 instead of 16. she made quite a few mistakes, especially lying to tyler, but i do hope they can work things out even though times are tough. it's sorta a glimpse into what marriage is like.  

i think it'd be stupid for maci to move out. i don't think any girls her age want to live with a toddler (even though bentley is super cute). maci has a pretty good life at home, and she should enjoy it instead of wanting to move out and have her life be harder and put strains on her friendships. her parents seem wonderful...i wish i could move in with them! 

i don't think moving out and living alone with sophia would be as easy and stress free as farrah thinks. i also found it to be silly how she took the furniture from her mother's house even though she's all pissed at her mom. how does farrah expect to go to school and work and be able to afford everything on her own? does she expect the gravy train to never end even though she had the nerves to talk like that to her mom and dad? 

i'm not surprised that amber works at a tanning salon. you can always spot who works at one since they're the ones who are orange all year round and think it's a hot look. i thought it was hilarious how gary's other girl resembled amber and even had a kid herself! it was like he wasn't just shopping for a new girl but a whole new family.


----------



## pursegrl12

aklein said:


> *Did Catelynn put her eyebrows up for adoption too? Sheesh*. Get some brow pencil, girl.
> I get why Tyler was upset. He thought they were each other's firsts. But Catelynn slept with the Florida boyfriend before him. I can see how that would be a blow to a guy's ego.


 


stephc005 said:


> it's kinda disturbing that all that drama between catelynn and tyler means catelynn lost her virginity at age 13/14 instead of 16. she made quite a few mistakes, especially lying to tyler, but i do hope they can work things out even though times are tough. it's sorta a glimpse into what marriage is like.
> 
> i think it'd be stupid for maci to move out. i don't think any girls her age want to live with a toddler (even though bentley is super cute). maci has a pretty good life at home, and she should enjoy it instead of wanting to move out and have her life be harder and put strains on her friendships. her parents seem wonderful...i wish i could move in with them!
> 
> i don't think moving out and living alone with sophia would be as easy and stress free as farrah thinks. i also found it to be silly how she took the furniture from her mother's house even though she's all pissed at her mom. how does farrah expect to go to school and work and be able to afford everything on her own? does she expect the gravy train to never end even though she had the nerves to talk like that to her mom and dad?
> 
> i'm not surprised that amber works at a tanning salon. you can always spot who works at one since they're the ones who are orange all year round and think it's a hot look. i thought it was hilarious how gary's other girl resembled amber and even had a kid herself!* it was like he wasn't just shopping for a new girl but a whole new family*.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just have to say - good for amber for losing that weigh... she looks good.
and at the beginning of the 2nd episode she seems to have laid off the bronzer for a little bit lol


----------



## libelle

I can't believe Maci wants to move out. She has it so good living with her parents with no bills to pay!


----------



## ILuvShopping

well it's probably the same as any kid who wants to move out.... not everyone wants to live with their parents forever, even if it makes it life a whole lot easier


----------



## Kansashalo

aklein said:


> *Did Catelynn put her eyebrows up for adoption too?  *Sheesh.  Get some brow pencil, girl.



ROTFL because I was thinking the same thing too.  Ok, I really think Tyler wants to end things with Catelynn, but because they have been together for soooo long and have been through a lot together, he either doesn't know how or feels guilty doing so.  This is just my gut reaction to a lot of things that have gone on lately.   I also agree with the poster that says Catelynn needs male attention and we all understand why.  In a thread about teen pregnancy, I said that most teens get pregnant not because of lack of education but because of lack of loving and we all know in Catelynn's case, she DOES NOT have a loving support system.

Regarding Maci, I know she is ready to experience a small portion of a normal college age kid life, but she shouldn't have expected that living situation to fly. The life of  4 college age girls and a toddler do not mix. 

Ok, why everytime they show Amber, she is on her a$$? lol  Creative editing I'm sure but still lol I will say that I don't blame her for giving Gary 24 hours to decide instead of the days that he wanted.  F-that!  I'm not going to sit around and wait for you to decided what FAMILY you want to chose (because I agree that the other girl is totally an Amber #2).  If Gary wants to move on for the sake of being single and that's it, then he needs to go on.  But to ask Amber to wait while he "tries this out" took a lot of nerve.

And Farrah....well....we all know she is a hot spoiled mess...lol


----------



## aklein

Ok so part of me feels really bad for making that comment about Catelynn's eyebrows.  But I just noticed this past episode that they are missing.  I just want to give that poor girl a hug.  She had sex at 13, so it's no surprise that she got pregnant.  
I kinda hope that she is able to cut ties with Tyler.  I think he is what is keeping her from moving out into the world.  I don't think he is sitting there staying please don't leave me.  It's just that he is the only stable thing she has ever had in her life.  That poor girl has had a rough life and it seems like she still has a good head on her shoulders.  I hope she can pull it together and leave for college/nursing school and never come back.


----------



## knasarae

Amber's slimdown.








via Starcasm.net

Amber Portwood was once the most zaftig girl on MTV&#8217;s Teen Mom (Second Season premiering tonight at 10 pm. EST), but from the looks of this picture of her posted this May she&#8217;s now almost stick-thin!

Amber was already looking more fit during the reunion special for the first season of Teen Mom this February, but now she&#8217;s reportedly down to 120lb. There&#8217;s a lot of speculation on the &#8216;net as to how she lost so much weight so quickly. They wonder if she&#8217;s taking some kind of diet pill, or if other meds she may be on have helped her drop the weight.

During the reunion special in Feb. she said she was losing weight by eating lots of veggies and fruits and watching her diet. It&#8217;s also rumored that she&#8217;s been doing Krav ****, a fighting style developed by the Israeli army that&#8217;s becoming a worldwide fitness sensation.


----------



## chantal1922

^^Wow I didn't notice Amber wieght loss untill I saw that pic!


----------



## knasarae

I noticed in the last episode she'd slimmed down quite a bit but I didn't realize this much either until I saw the pics.


----------



## aklein

Amber looks great.  But how the hell can she affford Krav **** classes?  Usually you take those classes at a specialized gym.


----------



## ILuvShopping

they're probably making fairly good money to do this show. they just have to pretend they're still living rough lifestyles.


----------



## libelle

ILuvShopping said:


> well it's probably the same as any kid who wants to move out.... not everyone wants to live with their parents forever, even if it makes it life a whole lot easier


Thats true. I just felt since she also has a child to take care of she would want to save that extra cash!

And wow Amber!!


----------



## pursegrl12

holy ish! amber looks great! wonder how she did it?!?!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Wow she looks good! She just needs to lay off the tanning!


----------



## Jeneen

I have a gripe - Does anyone notice how they play 3 one-minute segments and then go to commercial, then come back for 3 more one-minute segments???

I find that so annoying, even when watching it pre-recorded b/c you have to fast-forward every 3 minutes. ugh.


----------



## sun.shyne

_I didn't realize she lost THAT much weight...wow!_


----------



## pursegrl12

no doubt she is a pretty girl with the right makeup/hairstyle and less tanner.


----------



## wordpast

Wow, she's lost ALOT of weight. She still hasn't been cleaning though.


----------



## ILuvShopping

libelle said:


> Thats true. I just felt since she also has a child to take care of she would want to save that extra cash!
> 
> And wow Amber!!




it's the initial "i need to be a grown up without my parents!" lol
i didn't have a baby but i couldn't wait to be out on my own and do whatever i want without the watchful eye of my parents.

but now.... i'm 27 and sometimes wish i could go move back in with my parents lol


----------



## aklein

wordpast said:


> Wow, she's lost ALOT of weight. She still hasn't been cleaning though.


 
Maybe that is how she lost the weight?  She actually started doing housework.


----------



## missjenny2679

Anyone going to watch tonight!?!


----------



## missjenny2679

aklein said:


> Amber looks great. But how the hell can she affford Krav **** classes? Usually you take those classes at a specialized gym.


 

When DH and I still lived in Colorado the guy that taught our workout class was out for a few weeks. Turns out the lady filling in taught Krav ****...that class kicked our A$$!!! Our normal workout class was free, so we asked her how much it would be to take classes with her. I can't remember the exact price, but it was A LOT...because DH and I passed


----------



## aklein

I'm watching tonight.  The reminder is set.  
I wanted to take Krav classes too, but I couldn't afford them.


----------



## vanasty

i havent been keeping up with this thread, but man...how many farrah fans are in here?

I can relate with her so much, she does seem like a snobby kid, but I think she had no choice but to grow into being standoffish and dismissive like that with her mother.... Her mother is abusive in a that creepy what-are-you-going-to-do-without-me-youre-ridiculous when I think farrah had already matured tons before getting pregnant.

Shes actively studies and works, ever since 16&pregnant..i think she has a good head on her shoulders and knows she has toxic relationship with her mother.


----------



## amymarie

Can someone update me on what happened to everyone in the first episode?!


----------



## chantal1922

I'm watching


----------



## chantal1922

Lol Amber cousin looks like she was thinking "Bish please" when Amber was talking about marrying Gary. Farrah left Sophia in the bath unattended! SMH So much can happen in a split second!


----------



## Eclipse4

So, Sophia was taking a bath in the kitchen sink and Farrah was in the living room. Sophia could have turned the hot water on herself or drowned. Couldn't she have slipped under the water in the sink and not be able to sit up?


----------



## missjenny2679

Eclipse4 said:


> So, Sophia was taking a bath in the kitchen sink and Farrah was in the living room. Sophia could have turned the hot water on herself or drowned. Couldn't she have slipped under the water in the sink and not be able to sit up?


 

I KNOW!!! WTF was Farrah thinking!?!


----------



## missjenny2679

Jeneen said:


> I have a gripe - Does anyone notice how they play 3 one-minute segments and then go to commercial, then come back for 3 more one-minute segments???
> 
> I find that so annoying, even when watching it pre-recorded b/c you have to fast-forward every 3 minutes. ugh.


 

UGH! This drives me nuts!


----------



## wifeyb

Eclipse4 said:


> So, Sophia was taking a bath in the kitchen sink and Farrah was in the living room. Sophia could have turned the hot water on herself or drowned. Couldn't she have slipped under the water in the sink and not be able to sit up?



she makes me soooo mad!! ughhhh! that and then last week her leaving Sophia in the apartment complex building hallway while she unpacked! UGH.

im glad shes going to a therapist, but shes such a b*tch to her mom all the time, like ALL the time.....i dunno....


----------



## amymarie

So Sophia's dad never knew about her....that is really sad, I can understand why Farrah probably feels so guilty


----------



## wifeyb

and can i just say, ummmm if i got my DH a KEY for vday he would laugh. lol

and wow i didnt know Farrahs boyfriend died! (well baby daddy) i thought he went to her school and he broke up with her when she found out she was prego....like she went to school with a big prego belly didnt she in "16 and pregnant"


----------



## wifeyb

lol Amber has such a spaz personality! like when she told Gary she wanted to be engaged, and he said that was a big commitment, she immediatly got ticked off and ugly acting becuase he wasnt proposing right then.....i hate that shes like that


----------



## chantal1922

Any female who will date Ryan after seeing this show is not too bright. The man is a loser. Also Ryan should have introduced his new lady friend to Maci before having her around their child.


----------



## chantal1922

aww Sophia geting a pedi is priceless!


----------



## wifeyb

right?!


----------



## wifeyb

i just think Catelynn and Tyler are the cutest ever!


----------



## wifeyb

im crossing my fingers that Farrah can be civil towards her mom during dinner for Sophias sake....


----------



## AlovesJ

Does Amber know what inside voice means? She is always screaming. Guess she's off her medication, or it's not working.


----------



## chantal1922

Tyler hats really bothers me. Take our hat off you are inside! Also who still wears their hat to the side?


----------



## aklein

Farrah's mom acts like Sophia is her daughter, not her grand-daughter.


----------



## michie

Uh...apparently y'all missed Sophia turning on the hot water and burning her hand when she was in the sink. Farrah is an idiot. She looked every bit of jealous during the birthday dinner. 

Caitlynn drove me nuts when Tyler was finishing up that call and she barged in. Do you know what a CLOSED DOOR means, girl?? I'm with the mom on their relationship. They need to discover themselves, be teenagers and have FUN. Their life stresses me out and I'm twice their age. 

I'm actually happy that Maci stepped out and dated the old friend. I think they're still a couple. And, her mom is absolutely right. Wait before introducing Bentley to men. So many women need to learn that. 

Amber and Gary need time apart, too. Amber is impossible and Gary may not be a prize, but he definitely is light years ahead in thought and maturity than that nut he's with.


----------



## wifeyb

^i caught the part with the kitchen sink, i coudnt believe that! like wasnt even supervised in the least! makes me worry for the poor little girl!

LOL yes tyler and his flat bills on his hats! geesh! i dunno if ive seen him without a hat!

and WHOA amber....shes like "tell me what i did wrong!!!!!" then he tries to talk "ok im sorry!!! stop yelling!!!!" hes still trying to get a word in, wait for it...."blah blah blah" nope not yet.....then he ends up in bed with her, she has a VERY short fuze!!

and im glad Macy is talking with Kyle, she needs someone to be good to her!


----------



## michie

wifeyb said:


> ^i caught the part with the kitchen sink, i coudnt believe that! like wasnt even supervised in the least! makes me worry for the poor little girl!



OMG and she was sitting in the sink like she was expected to bathe herself.


----------



## buzzytoes

Why on earth do Catlynn's Mom and Tyler's Dad move so much?? I swear this is the third house they've been in since the show started.


----------



## missjenny2679

michie said:


> OMG and she was sitting in the sink like she was expected to bathe herself.


 
I was worried she was going to try and stand up, and then fall out! Did you see her reach for the COMET (or some type of cleaner) under the sink!?!


----------



## missjenny2679

Farrah drives me nuts, but I felt bad for her during Sophia's bday dinner. I thought it was cute they went and got pedi's together. When Sophia's shoe fell off...how hard would it have been for her mom to look down at her toes?


----------



## michie

Farrah has a lot to learn. I hope Sophia grows up in one piece.


----------



## Heath-kkf

buzzytoes said:


> Why on earth do Catlynn's Mom and Tyler's Dad move so much?? I swear this is the third house they've been in since the show started.



Well the house they were in previously before this one Catelynn didn't even have her own room. They showed her sleeping on the couch. 

I guess those two are a picture of the downfall of getting so serious at such a young age. Getting pregnant and staying with someone just because you've been together so long and you don't know anything else.


----------



## buzzytoes

I was also a little curious to know why Caitlynn's little brother was living with his Dad. Her Mom and Butch just come off as the epitome of white trash.


----------



## serena11

Farrah's mom seems really controlling and kind of crazy- I heard her baby daddy was abusive to her as well so I hope that the counseling helps her gain some confidence and knowledge. She is young and yes she comes accross as selfish and some of that is editing- Maci is clearly the "good" mom, amber is the struggling one and Farrah is the one who can't seem to cope. 
I think it's odd that her mom was complaining all last season about Farrah not being home enough and how she didn't want to be constantly watching Sophia but then the minute Farrah starts stepping up, she gets crazy about not seeing Sophia enough. I think she just wants Farrah and Sophia in her control at all times.
I know there are many who feel that Farrah kind of deserved the smack upside her head but then you have to wonder- if that's how she grew up, then is it surprising she's the way she is?


----------



## AlovesJ

Sophia's birthday dinner showed why Farrah doesn't want to be around her parents. I felt bad for Farrah. It seems like every weak moment or bad parenting moment of Farrah's is shown. From Maci's hair color changing throughout the episode it's obvious MTV edits. I just don't believe Farrah left the baby in the hallway while she unpacked. Yes, leaving Sophia in the sink was stupid, but she didn't seem to be more than 5 feet away. Just kind of hard to believe Maci never makes any bad choices. I just hope Farrah's mom doesn't use the show's footage against her like in a custody battle. I could see her mom doing something like that.


----------



## michie

I'm sorry, but it's not about how long something is, but the fact that she does these things. Ofcourse MTVs editing plays a part, but he fact is she's done irresponsible things with her child. And, it's happened since she gave birth to her. Seriously, she couldn't put the child carrier inside first? And being a few feet away as the child was in the sink damn near scalding herself? Not acceptable.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Here is my take on last night...

Maci - Tell Ryan that you NEED to meet any woman that is with your son and good for you for finally dating!

Catalynn - Let Tyler deal and stop hoovering because you WILL loose him and it doesnt seem like something you could cope with and I think that is undrstandable with your family.

Farrah - You need to take come parenting classes so you can be a good mom.  The whole pedi thing shows that you want to be but I don't think you know how plus you really need to find a way to deal with everything that has happened to you with the baby's father dying and your mother.

Amber - Learn to talk noit yell.  I think Gary IS trying but you refuse to let him.  Maybe you guys should get counseling.

MTV - We watch every week and every week you act like us (the fans) don't notice the BAD editing.  Between the clothes changing and hair color and braces god knows how many days you splice into one day!


----------



## pursegrl12

Maci- i would have been pissed if my ex didn't have me meet his new girlfriend! her new guy seems nice though. i can't say it enough, bentely is stinkin' cute!!!

Catelynn- still love her & tyler together! strange about her little brother suddenly coming into the picture. i also have never seen people move so much in my life like her mom & butch! when tyler was crying while talking to that guy about adoption, i was almost in tears.

Amber- i echo the statement-INSIDE VOICE!!!!! she is so freakin loud! Gary does seem to have a good head on his shoulders. why does she want to get engaged that badly? he is with you and saying he wants to stay with you but wants to wait to get married. leave it alone!

Farrah- ok, i kinda see now where her attitude is coming from. it comes out of sadness. the therapy session was sad. her bf didn't know she was pregnant and she never got the chance to tell him b/c her parents forced her to end all communication with him then he died and they all brushed it under the rug. add to that her parents forced her to keep the baby vs. adoption. i can totally see what farrah was saying the her mom acts all nice and sweet but that it's all fake. was it just me or did the restaraunt scene look scripted? farrah kept trying to read the card & her parents completely ignoring her requests to stop talking and then her asking them to see sophia's pedicure and they ignore her there also.....leaving sophia in the sink....then she turned the faucet on & burned herself it seemed.....ugh! she does need parenting classes.


----------



## michie

Double post


----------



## michie

I thought in the original premiere that Derek suspected or had heard second-hand info about the pregnancy. I understand her mother told her to drop him, but in one scene he called while she was at work, when she could've said something, and she was very short and curt with him. I think Farrah was doing to him what she wanted to do and karma bit her in the ass. We see how she treats people. Now this guy is dead and she's feeling it. Her own selfishness has hurt her child. That's enough to spiral into guilt and anger. 

As a nail tech, I think the pedicure was unnecessary and over the top. I also feel like Farrah treats Sophia as a prop or an accessory. I was kind of appalled that she was sitting in that chair alone, too. Babies are very top-heavy. One false move and she could've tumbled into that basin. Sophia also sat in the previous scene with her foot almost in her mouth. Hopefully she wasn't trying to eat the polish later.


----------



## aklein

buzzytoes said:


> Why on earth do Catlynn's Mom and Tyler's Dad move so much?? I swear this is the third house they've been in since the show started.


 
Um ... methinks its that neither one of them can hold a job.  Discuss amongst yaselves why that may be. *cough* meth *cough*



michie said:


> I thought in the original premiere that Derek suspected or had heard second-hand info about the pregnancy. I understand her mother told her to drop him, but in one scene he called while she was at work, when she could've said something, and she was very short and curt with him. I think Farrah was doing to him what she wanted to do and karma bit her in the ass. We see how she treats people. Now this guy is dead and she's feeling it. Her own selfishness has hurt her child. That's enough to spiral into guilt and anger.
> 
> As a nail tech, I think the pedicure was unnecessary and over the top. I also feel like Farrah treats Sophia as a prop or an accessory. I was kind of appalled that she was sitting in that chair alone, too. Babies are very top-heavy. One false move and she could've tumbled into that basin. Sophia also sat in the previous scene with her foot almost in her mouth. Hopefully she wasn't trying to eat the polish later.


 
That's my memory of how it went down too.  He called her because he heard she was pregnant and she lied to him.
I missed the beginning so I didn't see the bath debacle.  I was shocked last week about leaving Sophia in the hallway.  Even if it was for a minute, it is still dangerous.  Someone could've tripped over her carrier or taken her!
I completely agree about the pedicure.  She is a baby not a doll.  I think that little snippet just reinforced that Farrah doesn't get it.


----------



## Loco for Coco

serena11 said:


> Farrah's mom seems really controlling and kind of crazy- I heard her baby daddy was abusive to her as well so I hope that the counseling helps her gain some confidence and knowledge. She is young and yes she comes accross as selfish and some of that is editing- Maci is clearly the "good" mom, amber is the struggling one and Farrah is the one who can't seem to cope.
> I think it's odd that her mom was complaining all last season about Farrah not being home enough and how she didn't want to be constantly watching Sophia but then the minute Farrah starts stepping up, she gets crazy about not seeing Sophia enough. I think she just wants Farrah and Sophia in her control at all times.
> I know there are many who feel that Farrah kind of deserved the smack upside her head but then you have to wonder- if that's how she grew up, then is it surprising she's the way she is?


 
I couldn't agree with you more.  You live what you learn, and it's obvious that Farrah has had an unstable home life.  Her dad, though kind, is a total pushover and her mom flips flops between wanting to be involved in her life to being nasty and spiteful.  Her mom is not just physically, but emotionally abusive.  Yes, Farrah is immature and selfish, but I really feel for her.  

On the other hand, Maci seems to have a wonderful support system and her parents are there for her while not being too overbearing.  She in turn is a great mom to Bently and really seems to have her stuff together.


----------



## MM83

aklein said:


> Um ... methinks its that neither one of them can hold a job.  Discuss amongst yaselves why that may be. *cough* meth *cough*




Yeah, I agree. I imagine Catlynn's whole life, they told her that just around every corner was the job that was going to get them out of this hole. They probably move for everyone and then it fails. Her whole life has been one let down. Poor thing. I really, really, really, hope she can go to college and make something of herself. 

Does it always seem like Butch is in motion? Has anyone seen him sitting still, ever?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Ok am i the only one here who bawled when Farrah went to therepy?? I posted a few pages back about what had happened to her ex with the car wreck and him never meeting his baby and his parents threatning legal action if she spoke about it on the show. This was the first time Farrah has ever spoke about his death or even Sophia's father in general. She is hurting so bad! Maybe she thought that once Sophia was born he would change his ways but they never got that chance. Farrah still loved him and got no sympathy from her family when he was killed, I think she is dealing with so much on top of the fact that she lost him at such a young age and now is alone raising a baby. I always thought there must be a reason why Farrah acts the way she does especially towards her parents although that is no excuse by any means. She should've been in therepy a long time ago to deal with these issues but i couldn't stop crying when she let it all out. The pedicure was cute but omg the bath! She burned herself on the hot water and 100 bad things could've happened to her by just leaving her in the sink for 30 seconds alone! Wake up Farrah!

Catelynn & Tyler were boring. I was shocked to see she had a little brother and her mom never had custody of him! Wasn't she in jail a few years ago? Hopefully Tyler can work out his guilt issues and there will be an update of Carly. I remember them saying that they might be able to visit her for her first birthday so i wonder if they got to do that. I think Carly was born last May and yesterday's episode was set for Valentine's Day so we'll see what happens later in the season!

Maci & Ryan......aghhhh soon they will realize how hard it is to have a kid and watch your ex date again. Maci was right when she said that if that girl will be around her baby, she should know who she is at least. Kudos to her mom for reminding her that they shouldn't let Bentley meet just anybody.

Amber & Gary.....wow what a massacre of Valentine's Day! It seemed like Amber just wanted to get engaged again just so he won't leave her. Wasn't it her who wanted nothing to do with him last year? I was scared he was going to get into a crash when he was trying to drive and she was screaming. And is Gary hot all the time? There was snow on the ground and he's in a t-shirt all the time!

Great episode, very emotional!!!


----------



## sophiae

buzzytoes said:


> Her Mom and Butch just come off as the epitome of white trash.


 

I agree!  I just didn't want to be the first to say it lol.  It's just weird (read: slightly disturbing) that they married each other knowing that their kids were bf/gf.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I was also a little curious to know why Caitlynn's little brother was living with his Dad. Her Mom and Butch just come off as the epitome of white trash.


 
too true!  they are so unstable it's a cryin' shame...


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Don't worry Hot I cried too!  LOL


----------



## aklein

Whoa whoa whoa.  Back the truck up.
Caitlynn has a little brother?  Is that the one that her mom gave birth to right around the same time she had Carly?  Or is this another kid?
*makes mental note to not miss the first 10 minutes of _Teen Mom _next week.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

aklein said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. Back the truck up.
> Caitlynn has a little brother? Is that the one that her mom gave birth to right around the same time she had Carly? Or is this another kid?
> *makes mental note to not miss the first 10 minutes of _Teen Mom _next week.


 
The kid looks about 4 years old. It was another girl who had a baby around the same time as her mom. It was the couple living with the grandma and tehn she made them move out because the house was too chaotic!



Catalina_Beth said:


> Don't worry Hot I cried too! LOL



Ok good lol i'm not the only one! I really feel so bad for her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

HOTasFCUK said:


> The kid looks about 4 years old. It was another girl who had a baby around the same time as her mom. It was the couple living with the grandma and tehn she made them move out because the house was too chaotic!


 
I remember that episode.  Granny was like "pack your ish and get the heck out!"  I wonder how their life has turned out..


----------



## aklein

Oh that's right, it was Whitney that had a baby the same time as her mom.  I'm not surprised that Catelynn's mom doesn't have custody of her son.  I think Tyler's dad had just gotten out of jail during her _16 & Pregnant_ episode.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think it's time for Tyler and Catlynn to get off the show.  They aren't parents (in the day-to-day sense like the rest of the cast).  They need to focus on finishing school and getting their lives together - APART, not all up under each other 24/7!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Yup Whitney! The boyfriend seemed like a good father though but i think he was smoking way too much! The grandma was scary. Remember he flipping out when they snopped through her stuff and then Whitney kept complaing she spends all her money on lottery tickets! LOL then they show the grandma talkign with friends at bingo!

Was that the baby born sick or with a condition?


----------



## coconutsboston

^^What ever happened to the girls from that show?  They just disappeared when 16 & Pregnant started.  Wasn't that show the original "Teen Mom"??


----------



## aklein

Yeah their baby had some kind of genetic disorder and was sick all the time.  I had to look it up on Whitney to see what all went down on the original season of 16 & Pregnant.
I agree with DC-Cutie.  Tyler and Caitlynn need to leave and move on.  I hope they can both get away from the trash that they are surrounded by.  They do seem like good kids and I do want to see them succeed.


----------



## michie

I wonder what kind of grades they have because they damned sure don't seem like they're very smart and one of the friends a couple episodes ago mentioned that Catelynn just started to talk about possibly becoming a nurse.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I am also wondering how Catelynn is doing with school because when she went back to her moms she was so far from school did she continue to go?


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm mad Amber's last name is Portwood.


----------



## afsweet

amber has a pretty bad attitude, but i couldn't help but laugh when she was screaming at gary and saying she has changed and that he is the problem. i just kept thinking holy moly look at the way you're acting! it would serve her right if gary had left that night instead of comforting her and giving her a promise ring. 

i felt so bad for farrah during her therapy session. and it's even worse that she has no emotional support from her family. her mom kinda seems like a nut job. she seems so in love with that baby yet completely ignores her daughter.

i hope tyler can move past all the guilt he feels, but catelynn seems too clingy and desperate. it's normal for guys to not want to pour their feelings out, but catelynn doesn't seem to get the whole concept of personal space and alone time. 

even though maci kept saying she was just upset that ryan's new girl didn't introduce herself, it kinda looked like maci was a little sad/jealous. didn't she say that her and ryan had only been broken up for 3 months? she deserves better than ryan, but it's sad to see how they hand bentley off every other weekend. poor kid never has his parents together.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I was heartbroken when Farrah'a baby was sitting in the sink all by herself and managed to turn the HOT water on and burn her little baby hand  OMG what is wrong with Farrah? You DO NOT leave a baby unattended in water. It only takes 2 seconds for something to happen (as it did).  She doesnt have the mentality to have and care for a baby. Still cant believe she left her out in the hallway while she unpacked. 

But then when she went to dinner and her mother and father wouldnt even look at the baby's toes or let her read the card that really shows what Farrah has to deal with.  I really think her mother is mentally unstable. They need a group therapy session and that mother needs to get a grip!! Its not HER baby!!

And that one chick that screams all the time is going to end up on welfare, poor, and alllll alone. I dont know what normal person would EVER want to live with a loud POS like her. She is garbage!!!


----------



## BurberryLvr

Luv2BuyBags said:


> *I was heartbroken when Farrah'a baby was sitting in the sink all by herself and managed to turn the HOT water on and burn her little baby hand  OMG what is wrong with Farrah? You DO NOT leave a baby unattended in water. It only takes 2 seconds for something to happen (as it did).  She doesnt have the mentality to have and care for a baby. Still cant believe she left her out in the hallway while she unpacked.
> 
> But then when she went to dinner and her mother and father wouldnt even look at the baby's toes or let her read the card that really shows what Farrah has to deal with.  I really think her mother is mentally unstable. They need a group therapy session and that mother needs to get a grip!! Its not HER baby!!*
> 
> And that one chick that screams all the time is going to end up on welfare, poor, and alllll alone. I dont know what normal person would EVER want to live with a loud POS like her. She is garbage!!!



ITA!  If I wasn't watching my son, he would have tried to climb out of the sink (and fallen off the counter onto the floor) and he's the same age.  She's lucky she only burned her hand and not something worse.  I usually find it pretty hard to empathize with Farrah because she is so disrespectful to her parents, but last night between the therapy session and Sophia's birthday dinner, my heart just broke for her.  I hope she and Sophia make it out alright.


----------



## pink1

OMG me too!  I was like someone (camera guy, producer, show assistant, whoever!) get that baby out of that sink!  Mine was a climber at that age and all I could think was she was going to fall out of the sink!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

BurberryLvr said:


> ITA!  If I wasn't watching my son, he would have tried to climb out of the sink (and fallen off the counter onto the floor) and he's the same age.  She's lucky she only burned her hand and not something worse.  I usually find it pretty hard to empathize with Farrah because she is so disrespectful to her parents, but last night between the therapy session and Sophia's birthday dinner, my heart just broke for her.  I hope she and Sophia make it out alright.



I know it only takes a minute for something to happen doesnt it? I know she was probably in one of those seats but it still doesnt mean you walk away to go get your laptop  She could have slipped and hit her head.

I just felt so sad when her little lip curled once she realized it was hot. Poor little girl. 

And yes I too couldnt stand Farrah with how she talks to her parents. But that dinner showed how the parents dont even acknowledge her.  Farrah said to her mom "Ok please refrain from drinks/food til she read the card" and then there was her mother with the straw again not even listening.  Sad! 

And your baby is adorable by the way 




pink1 said:


> OMG me too!  I was like someone (camera guy, producer, show assistant, whoever!) get that baby out of that sink!  Mine was a climber at that age and all I could think was she was going to fall out of the sink!



I know you could tell the baby looked up at the cameraman, it was cute cause her cheeks were so rosey. 

I think Farrah needs some sort of parenting class. I know my mom helped me out alot, you cant know everything. But its to a point now where she puts that baby in harms way like every episode. 

I cringe thinking of when Farrah starts dating  I have visions of Farrah on the couch and the baby locked away in a room by herself.


----------



## coconutsboston

stephc005 said:


> amber has a pretty bad attitude, but i couldn't help but laugh when she was screaming at gary and saying she has changed and that he is the problem. i just kept thinking holy moly look at the way you're acting! it would serve her right if gary had left that night instead of comforting her and giving her a promise ring.
> 
> i felt so bad for farrah during her therapy session. and it's even worse that she has no emotional support from her family. her mom kinda seems like a nut job. she seems so in love with that baby yet completely ignores her daughter.
> 
> i hope tyler can move past all the guilt he feels, but catelynn seems too clingy and desperate. it's normal for guys to not want to pour their feelings out, but catelynn doesn't seem to get the whole concept of personal space and alone time.
> 
> even though maci kept saying she was just upset that ryan's new girl didn't introduce herself, it kinda looked like maci was a little sad/jealous. didn't she say that her and ryan had only been broken up for 3 months? she deserves better than ryan, but it's sad to see how they hand bentley off every other weekend. poor kid never has his parents together.


 
I 100% agree with all of this.  You got it spot-on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

looking at the size of Maci's parents house, if I were her I'd stay put!  She has a free place to live, food and family that love little Beeent-ly


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> looking at the size of Maci's parents house, if I were her I'd stay put! She has a free place to live, food and family that love little Beeent-ly


 

ya heard!


----------



## wifeyb

can we just take a moment to remember the *promise ring* scene?! :lolots:


----------



## pursegrl12

wifeyb said:


> can we just take a moment to remember the *promise ring* scene?! :lolots:


 
i would have made him "promise" to take that awful looking ring back.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

wifeyb said:


> can we just take a moment to remember the *promise ring* scene?! :lolots:




 That poor guy is not in the best shape, if he stays with her he will end up going in to cardiac arrest.  

Does anyone know why she is like that? Drug use? I feel so bad for him she never talks to him, she just screams 24/7. That poor baby is going to be deaf by her 5th birthday!!


----------



## wifeyb

^OMG i know! he whiny yelling voice!!! and like when Gary is really wanting to talk about it, she cant get a word in, and she cant use her inside voice! she needs back on her meds or have them upp'd!!! AND shes from indiana! i told my friends i wanted to go meet her. LOL about 2 hours away from me. 

i mean surely she hasnt been like that the whole time they been together, like when they were in high school....im sure she was screaming all the time....

the promise ring sure did pacify her though huh??? poor Leah


----------



## mcb100

i really don't think gary and amber should be together anymore.......at all. all they do is fight, all of the time. i know that there's a baby in the picture, but everything would be peaceful if they were both to go their seperate ways.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^exactly  i can't believe amber was making him feel guilty for finding a new girlfriend. 
they obviously aren't working out, he's not even working. she'd get more use out of him IF they were broken up because then she could go for child support. 
it's never good to stay together just for the kid.

my brother stupidly did that with his drug addict ex girlfriend for awhile... kept teling me that the kids needed their mom.... what a huge freaking mess that was! it only took him like 5 years to get completely rid of her.


----------



## afsweet

it also disturbs me that amber is taking krav ****. her rage combined with krav **** means gary will surely get his ass kicked every night. i can't help but think amber isn't taking those classes for self defense or as a workout but more like so she can learn some new moves to use on gary. maybe she should join the WWE...


----------



## aklein

^Martial arts classes teach you discipline.  Hopefully it will teach her to calm the eff down and quit with the hitting.
That seriously scares me.  She is always physically attacking Gary.  I shudder to think what she will do when Leah is older and needs to be disciplined.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> Why on earth do Catlynn's Mom and Tyler's Dad move so much?? I swear this is the third house they've been in since the show started.



The house was a decent size, too. Where are they getting the money to move this often?


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> The house was a decent size, too. Where are they getting the money to move this often?


 
Section 8 - that's my guess!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> Caitlynn drove me nuts when Tyler was finishing up that call and she barged in. Do you know what a CLOSED DOOR means, girl??



Right? I don't even think Tyler got to say 'bye' when she barged in. How rude and needy. I know she was happy that he was finally talking to someone about his feelings, but she seriously bumrushed the man. She must have been listening at the door because her timing was too coincidental. SMH.

I agree with Tyler's mom. They need a break. A long one. They have the same classes, the same friends, they hang out every day, etc., so it would do them a world of good to go to colleges in separate states. Maybe at the end of college, they can decide if they want to be together.


----------



## MM83

I think Catelynn realizes the relationship is in a precarious place, thus her need to be around all the time. She feels him pulling away, yet insists on forcing herself onto him, which is just going to push him further away...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

aklein said:


> ^Martial arts classes teach you discipline.  Hopefully it will teach her to calm the eff down and quit with the hitting.
> That seriously scares me.  She is always physically attacking Gary.  I shudder to think what she will do when Leah is older and needs to be disciplined.



I have never seen a girl cock her fist like that to a man before. OMFG she must come from an abusive household.  Do you know if she has parents? She seriously needs a counselor!!




DC-Cutie said:


> *Section 8* - that's my guess!



I bet...man in that last episode her mother looked like such a druggie. She looks so haggard. Either that or she is a drunk, she looks horrible.


----------



## coachariffic

Amber face reminds me of Kung Fu panda.


----------



## chantal1922

^^*dead*


----------



## aklein

coachariffic said:


> Amber face reminds me of Kung Fu panda.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Quote:
Why on earth do Catlynn's Mom and Tyler's Dad move so much?? I swear this is the third house they've been in since the show started. 




BudgetBeauty said:


> The house was a decent size, too. Where are they getting the money to move this often?


 
My guess is not only do they prob have sec 8 housing but they probably always owe some drug dealer money in every new neighborhood they move too, I'm surprised they allow there face to be shown on TV.


----------



## mcb100

do we know for a fact that Catelynn's mom and/or Tyler's dad are drug users? I mean, I always thought they were but I can't say for sure because I don't know them personally. loll
  Despite all the drama with Farrah's mom, I think that Farrah's doing a lot better, actually. She's seeing a therapist now. The birthday dinner bothered me though. I know that Farrah is to blame as well for some of the drama with her and her mom, but her mom and dad were acting like Sophia is their baby, not their granddaughter? Her mom just kept on interrupting her, LOL.  
  As I said before, I kind of think amber and gary should go their separate ways. Like when Amber told Leah that Gary's a cheater, and in the scene where the three of them were in the car and Gary turns to Leah and complains about Amber......Leah doesn't need to hear all that. It might just be best to split.  
  Maci seems to be doing really well. Glad she's found someone better than Ryan was.


----------



## aklein

Who check out Tyler's dad's rap sheet ...
http://www.state.mi.us/mdoc/asp/otis2profile.asp?mdocNumber=262573


----------



## Chantilly0379

aklein said:


> Who check out Tyler's dad's rap sheet ...
> http://www.state.mi.us/mdoc/asp/otis2profile.asp?mdocNumber=262573


 

OMG! ur hilarious!  Ur like a little purse forum PI


----------



## Catalina_Beth

WOW!  That says a lot for Tyler being as good of a person as his is.


----------



## pursegrl12

coachariffic said:


> Amber face reminds me of Kung Fu panda.


 
i...i can't :lolots::lolots:


----------



## aklein

Chantilly0379 said:


> OMG! ur hilarious! Ur like a little purse forum PI


 
I am bored and in a teleconference meeting.  Oh and google rocks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> do we know for a fact that Catelynn's mom and/or Tyler's dad are drug users? I mean, I always thought they were but I can't say for sure because I don't know them personally. loll
> Despite all the drama with Farrah's mom, I think that Farrah's doing a lot better, actually. She's seeing a therapist now. The birthday dinner bothered me though. I know that Farrah is to blame as well for some of the drama with her and her mom, but her mom and dad were acting like Sophia is their baby, not their granddaughter? Her mom just kept on interrupting her, LOL.
> As I said before, I kind of think amber and gary should go their separate ways. Like when Amber told Leah that Gary's a cheater, and in the scene where the three of them were in the car and Gary turns to Leah and complains about Amber......Leah doesn't need to hear all that. It might just be best to split.
> Maci seems to be doing really well. Glad she's found someone better than Ryan was.


 
it's so obvious that Amber is trying to have in Gary what she didn't have growing up - a family...  Her mother hasn't been seen at all this season, pretty telling, isn't it?  They aren't the most attractive couple, but they made a pretty scrumptious baby, Leah, with her chubby cheeks!

Maci and the new guy - the verdict is still out, because it's still too soon.  He seems nice, but time will truly tell.  I hope she and Beeeent-ly (that's how she says it all drawn out) find happiness.

Farrah, Farrah, Farrah - I tried not to shed a tear for her, but I FAILED.  She needed counseling a long time ago, all this anger and frustration inside has made her so hard and angry at everybody.  She doesn't interact with people well.  Not only talking about her mom and dad, but the interaction with one of the real estate agents showing her apartments was pretty crappy.  And that poor Sophia, the look on her face when her hand hit the hot water :cry:


----------



## pursegrl12

aklein said:


> I am bored and *in a teleconference meeting*. Oh and google rocks!


 
love those! you could be sleeping at the conference table and no one knows! we play air hockey on my bosses iphone sometimes.


----------



## aklein

^ I am all by myself in my cube with my headset on.  I look like a Time/Life operator.


----------



## libelle

Leah holding the giant teddy bear Gary gave her! soooo precious

Bentley is growing up to be a handsome boy! I'm glad Maci has Kyle now, he seems genuine (for now...).

Farrah showed major self control when she was trying to read the card. I wouldve FLIPPED!

Gary and Amber are not healthy together or the baby! Its never good to be screaming at each other in front of your child.


----------



## coachariffic

I'm reading the new US Weekly. There is an article about Amber's weight loss. She us doing Krav **** and truant fir her first MMA fight. 

Really??

Oh and it goes on to say she's a size 1 now.


----------



## coachariffic

pursegrl12 said:


> i...i can't :lolots::lolots:



When I was watching the episode where she's talking to her cousin in the coffee shop about Gary dating another girl the camera focuses on her face and it just hits me....

Kung Fu Panda. 

You can't even see her eyes in that scene.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> And that poor Sophia, the look on her face when her hand hit the hot water



I felt so sad when I saw Sophia's face kind of crumbled and then went into an all out cry as she finally felt the hot sensation of the water. You could tell she was like, "oh, fun! but...wait...omg...that hurt!".


----------



## couture diva

coachariffic said:


> I'm reading the new US Weekly. There is an article about Amber's weight loss. She us doing Krav **** and truant fir her first MMA fight.
> 
> Really??
> 
> Oh and it goes on to say she's a size 1 now.


 

I just read the article online...here it is.....

_Teen Mom_ star *Amber Portwood* says in the new *Us Weekly *(out now)she's "been chunky my whole life." That's a thing of the past: since giving birth to daughter Leah (with boyfriend Gary Shirley, 23) in November 2008, the MTV reality star has lost an impressive 65 pounds!
http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabies/photos/stars-post-baby-bodies-2009510 
"I was looking in the mirror and I thought, I don't like this. I'm only 20. I need to kick it into gear," the 5-foot-4 Indiana native, now 118 pounds, tells *Us* *Weekly *of her post-baby body.
How did she do it? Out with mac and cheese and sweets and in with lean meat, fruit and vegetables -- plus two-hour cardio and weight sessions four times a week. (The Krav **** disciple is even gearing up for her first martial arts competition.)
http://www.usmagazine.com/healthylifestyle/photos/stars-whove-slimmed-down-201036 
"The first time I tried on jeans after I lost weight, there were a size one," Portwood reveals. "I thought, there's no way. This is crazy!"
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebritynews/photos/summer-pregnancies-2010297 
"I'm more comfortable in my skin," she adds, noting that her beau Gary "really likes" her new shape. "Who wouldn't?"


----------



## couture diva

^ its funny that she doesn't have time to study for her GED but she has time to work out 2 1/2 hrs four times a week


----------



## aklein

^Good point.  I am impressed that anyone, especially the mother of a toddler, has that much time to train ... every day.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Well we can see what is important to Amber LOL  The size 1 jeans!


----------



## Jeneen

I thought Farrah's mom ignoring her while she was speaking all during dinner was SO passive-aggressive. I think it's all these little things that Farrah's mom has done piled up and made Farrah how she is.


----------



## JSH812

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's time for Tyler and Catlynn to get off the show.  They aren't parents (in the day-to-day sense like the rest of the cast).  They need to focus on finishing school and getting their lives together - APART, not all up under each other 24/7!



Do we have a smiley for a golf clap? Because you deserve one for this post. I feel the same way... they have WAY more important things to deal with. And MTV is just fueling the "we gave Carly up for adoption" fire by having these two on the show.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I find Tyler to really be surprisingly mature and sensitive.  I can see him being a really great father when the time is right. 

I have no words for how frustrating Amber is, she can't say anything to Gary without screaming.  All she does is yell, yell, yell.  I don't know how she functions in this world like that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i've never understood why caitlyn and tyler were on this show..... they aren't raising their child and this season i think they've mentioned their daughter once.
i understand it's difficult giving up a kid for adoption but their storyline right now has nothing to do with it.   i want to see how these girls deal with day to day life WITH their child.


----------



## aklein

JSH812 said:


> Do we have a smiley for a golf clap? Because you deserve one for this post. I feel the same way... they have WAY more important things to deal with. And MTV is just fueling the "we gave Carly up for adoption" fire by having these two on the show.



Like this ....


----------



## JSH812

aklein said:


> Like this ....



Impressive! Where did you find it? (Or did I just totally miss it?)


----------



## aklein

I just googled it.  Lots of smileys show up on photobucket.  All you have to do is copy the IMG code.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I know it only takes a minute for something to happen doesnt it? I know she was probably in one of those seats but it still doesnt mean you walk away to go get your laptop  She could have slipped and hit her head.
> 
> I just felt so sad when her little lip curled once she realized it was hot. Poor little girl.
> 
> And yes I too couldnt stand Farrah with how she talks to her parents. But that dinner showed how the parents dont even acknowledge her.  Farrah said to her mom "Ok please refrain from drinks/food til she read the card" and then there was her mother with the straw again not even listening.  Sad!
> 
> And your baby is adorable by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you could tell the baby looked up at the cameraman, it was cute cause her cheeks were so rosey.
> 
> I think Farrah needs some sort of parenting class. I know my mom helped me out alot, you cant know everything. But its to a point now where she puts that baby in harms way like every episode.
> 
> I cringe thinking of when Farrah starts dating  I have visions of Farrah on the couch and the baby locked away in a room by herself.



Aww, thank you!  He is our world 

I would hope that if any of the crew thought Sophia was in danger of falling or worse, they would intervene, but who knows?  Hopefully, being on her own will teach Farrah to be more attentive since she has no one else to depend on.



Jeneen said:


> I thought Farrah's mom ignoring her while she was speaking all during dinner was SO passive-aggressive. I think it's all these little things that Farrah's mom has done piled up and made Farrah how she is.



ITA!


----------



## michie

I'm sorry, but I LMAO when Sophia was closing that card on Farrah after they got home. I think her mom is nuts (like Carrie's mother) and the dinner scene was very chaotic, but the woman hadn't seen Sophia in a while and clearly missed her. What the hell did she think was going to happen?? I just think, again, that Sophia is her little accessory and she clearly uses her as leverage with her mother. I'm very anxious to see what she says about Derek next week because, I swear, she's singing a out-of-key tune right now. I wonder if she's going to let his family see her, especially since they're her only artery to him. She can say, "Well, my mom said..." for only so long. Last I knew, Farrah was of age. It's time for her to think for her child, not herself and especially not fake ass Blythe Danner.


----------



## wifeyb

wow i cant believe she lost all that doing manga tranga or whatever...and totally agree, about having all this time to work out, yet no time for GED.....and youd thing her working out would help her get rid of her frustrations, not whine and scream all the time....grrrr


----------



## KarraAnn

ILuvShopping said:


> i've never understood why caitlyn and tyler were on this show..... they aren't raising their child and this season i think they've mentioned their daughter once.
> i understand it's difficult giving up a kid for adoption but their storyline right now has nothing to do with it.   i want to see how these girls deal with day to day life WITH their child.



Exactly, I think it is more important for MTV to show how hard it is to deal with being a teen mom than showing how hard it is to deal with giving a baby up. I guess they want to show both sides or whatever, i just think they should focus on being a 'teen mom'


----------



## DC-Cutie

wifeyb said:


> wow i cant believe she lost all that doing *manga tranga* or whatever...


 

 :lolots: 

**off to sign up for mangra tranga classes :boxing::ninja:**


----------



## PurseFreak17

Listen, I hate the way Farrah speaks to her parents as much as the next girl, HOWEVER, her Mama created this monster, and We are ALL products of how we were raised. 

Gary and the girlfriend, what's her name: GROSS! She is soo immature. Finish school and get "off of the government."
Maci: Best mom so far, but this is not 1936. No one is trying to get married at 17. Finish School. Do you.
Tyler: Get some therapy. Close that open adoption. Move onward with your life


----------



## harlem_cutie

coachariffic said:


> Amber face reminds me of Kung Fu panda.




you owe me a new keyboard and screen!


----------



## DC-Cutie

PurseFreak17 said:


> Tyler: Get some therapy. Close that open adoption. Move onward with your life



ITA!  I wonder if the couple can come back and decide to close the adoption?


----------



## PurseFreak17

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA! I wonder if the couple can come back and decide to close the adoption?


 
I just think it's selfish. I think the only way that an open adoption can work is if the adopting parents are the child's grandparents. Otherwise, it's this akward relationship that doesn't make is unfair to everyone involved, especially the child. I'm sure they could have come up with SOME other arrangement, but this is just too painful for all parties involved. 

PS...who was that baby in Tyler's girlfriend's house? Did the mom have another baby?


----------



## PurseFreak17

*that is unfair


----------



## buzzytoes

Caitlynn has a little brother that is somewhere around three. He was apparently living with his Dad for awhile.


----------



## PurseFreak17

hmmmm...I didn't see a three year old. More like a 1-2 year old kid....


----------



## kirsten

Jeneen said:


> I thought Farrah's mom ignoring her while she was speaking all during dinner was SO passive-aggressive. I think it's all these little things that Farrah's mom has done piled up and made Farrah how she is.


 
ITA. I personally think Ferrah's mom has some deep mental issues. I am not a huge fan of Ferrah but I think definitely the upbringing of that woman made her how she is. I can't help but feel sorry for her and staying away from her family is probably best for her.


----------



## mundodabolsa

PurseFreak17 said:


> hmmmm...I didn't see a three year old. More like a 1-2 year old kid....



no he's definitely a bit older, remember when Tyler came in, the little brother clearly said "happy valentine's day Tyler!" in a really cute way.  so he's old enough to speak a sentence.


----------



## MM83

A thought just occurred to me, what if Tyler and Catelynn's guilt is being perpetrated by the fact they're on the show? As in, they feel if their happy and moving on the adoptive parents and in time, Carly, will see this and think they don&#8217;t care. Does this make sense? I wonder if they weren't on the show and in the public so much, if they could feel more at ease letting it go.


----------



## MM83

I love Amber screaming "I AM CHANGED!" No, honey, screaming you're changed does not convey that you are changed. It just shows you're still an aggressive, angry, control freak.


----------



## leggeks

I think a lot of you are right about Farrah. She is using the only leverage she has-Sophia. I think she has so much resentment toward her parents for making her keep her mouth shut that this is the only way she can hurt them. 
Hopefully she will mature and see that's not how to handle things.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

I feel really bad for Farrah.  I know she brings it upon herself, but at the end of the last episode when they showed all the couples together and it was just Farrah and her baby alone on her birthday, it was so sad.  Also, her parents werent really talking to her at dinner...  She doesnt have a father for her baby... (yes, I know the other fathers are horrible ie. Ryan and Gary).. but, I just shed a little tear for her when she was alone tracing her baby's foot in her memory book :cry:


----------



## LilMizzAartz

im beginning to see that although farrah isz immature shesz really misunderstood. las season she jus reeli wanted some1 there for her cuz everyone else has someone to rely on that they can talk to n she reeli didnt she had no significant other or parent. n dis season shes jus starting a new chapter. N u see she has grown up at dinner by inviting her parents  n den not *****in at her parents for being complete *******sz


----------



## DC-Cutie

- this is written like my little 15 yr old cousin when she's texting me.  I always have to CALL her for translation...



LilMizzAartz said:


> im beginning to see that although farrah isz immature shesz really misunderstood. las season she jus reeli wanted some1 there for her cuz everyone else has someone to rely on that they can talk to n she reeli didnt she had no significant other or parent. n dis season shes jus starting a new chapter. N u see she has grown up at dinner by inviting her parents  n den not *****in at her parents for being complete *******sz


----------



## michie

WTH? I feel like I've just read letters from Lil Boosie or something.


----------



## ILuvShopping

isn't text talk suppose to be shortened?? what's the purpose of typing a Z after an S? isz


----------



## wifeyb

LIL BOOSIE!!!


----------



## wifeyb

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> I feel really bad for Farrah.  I know she brings it upon herself, but at the end of the last episode when they showed all the couples together and it was just Farrah and her baby alone on her birthday, it was so sad.  Also, her parents werent really talking to her at dinner...  She doesnt have a father for her baby... (yes, I know the other fathers are horrible ie. Ryan and Gary).. but,* I just shed a little tear for her when she was alone tracing her baby's foot in her memory book* :cry:



i hear ya on that part....

another thing though i didnt really agree with, was when she wouldnt even tell her parents where she was moving! i mean shes working at a pizza parlor right? and that alone is paying her rent and bills?! i see where shes coming from by wanting her own place, but dang the guest house her mom had that she was living in was amazing!


----------



## ILuvShopping

wasn't the guest house under construction??
when she first moved it in appeared that the kitchen was only halfway completed. 

if my mom was arrested while holding 2 knives i'm not sure i'd want her to know where i live either.


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> isn't text talk suppose to be shortened?? what's the purpose of typing a Z after an S? isz



I thought the z replaced the s in text speak.  I guess we all know that I am not  14 year old because I clearly don't get the whole text speak.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> I thought the z replaced the s in text speak.  I guess we all know that I am not  14 year old because I clearly don't get the whole text speak.



i think the 'z' is supposed to replace the 's', but what the point of using 's' and 'z' 

Don't feel bad, I don't get it either.  This is the reason why kids growing up now, don't know how to form a proper sentence!


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

michie said:


> WTH? I feel like I've just read letters from Lil Boosie or something.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> i think the 'z' is supposed to replace the 's', but what the point of using 's' and 'z'
> 
> Don't feel bad, I don't get it either.  This is the reason why kids growing up now, don't know how to form a proper sentence!



Shoot now we know we are old and out of touch, we don't get text speak and we used 'kids these days'.


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

You guys are obviously way ahead of us over here in the UK on this show but I have to say of what I've seen on the first season, the only ones who proved the ewer mature and responsible enough to be parents were the ones who gave their little girl up for adoption, knowing they could never give her the life they wanted for her at this stage in their own lives. Very mature thinking, just a shame they weren't mature enough to hold off on sex all together!


----------



## chantal1922

*dead* @ lil boosie


----------



## ILuvShopping

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> I feel really bad for Farrah.  I know she brings it upon herself, but at the end of the last episode when they showed all the couples together and it was just Farrah and her baby alone on her birthday, it was so sad.  Also, her parents werent really talking to her at dinner...  She doesnt have a father for her baby... (yes, I know the other fathers are horrible ie. Ryan and Gary).. but, I just shed a little tear for her when she was alone tracing her baby's foot in her memory book :cry:



i felt that way too - however, i think you could really see how happy farah is when it's just her and sophia. 
and i've never been one that's anti-farah, i think the way she is is because of the way she was raised. and the part where she was in therapy was heart breaking. she breaks down every time she talks about sophia's dad.
i think her nasty attitude is just so no one can see how weak she really is and hurting inside.



aklein said:


> I thought the z replaced the s in text speak.  I guess we all know that I am not  14 year old because I clearly don't get the whole text speak.



me too! that's why i was confused lol


----------



## knasarae

I agree.  I've never liked Farrah but this past episode I did start to view her differently.  I'm sure there is so much to her life growing up that has caused her to act this way.  I thought it was really rude when her parents were ignoring her telling them about Sophia's pedi and trying to read the card.  I think at this point she truly does want to be a good mother.  I just hope the therapy helps and she continues with school and everything.  

Yeah the text speak is totally over my head.  When kids started _talking_ to me in text.... when I asked my future stepdaughter where her cousin was and she replied "IDK"   Yeah I gave up after that.


----------



## missjenny2679

I am not even 5min into this show, and I'm ready to pull my hair out! Oh, and I could have done without half naked Gary


----------



## spankiefrankie

is there anyway i can watch it online?


----------



## alliemia

it just started, but OMG is Gary pregnant...with triplets? LMAO


----------



## aklein

spankiefrankie said:


> is there anyway i can watch it online?



It's usually up on mtv.com the next day.


----------



## missjenny2679

EEK...more naked Gary


----------



## KarraAnn

PUKE! @garys hairy back!!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Gary Topless = Gross


----------



## Belle49

Bentely is so freaking adorable I could eat him lol


----------



## michie

How the hell do you move out, want your mom and (sometimes) dad out of your life and you need their money to make it?? Farrah, sit down!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^Exactly!  This girl irks me to no end.

And this is the first time I am hearing that she attacked her mother first.  I have only heard her side of the story.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

There is three sides Farrahs, her moms and the truth


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Very true.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Farrah was sooo mean to her mom!  WTF Tyler she didn't cheat on you did she???


----------



## chantal1922

I am over Tyler and Catlynn


----------



## michie

chantal1922 said:


> I am over Tyler and Catlynn



In my James Evans voice, "Yes, Lord!"


----------



## Belle49

Her hair stylist? LOL


----------



## KarraAnn

^^ Thought the same thing! they talk the same...

Farrah "thank youuuuuu, im serious, thank youuuuuu"
Hairstylist "welllllll, im happy tooooo take you out"
Farrah "Thank youuuu"


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Funny because when she was pregnant she like hung up on him and I dont think he even knew.  Now he was THE ONE  again WTF????

MTV can we stay consistant PLEASE????


----------



## michie

Farrah kills me. You disrespect the hell out of your mother, managed to tell her that you were going out when you wanted to and leaving the child with her, stay out 'til the wee hours of the morning, but you couldn't find a way to sneak around to be with the father of your baby, who you saw this fabulous future with?? Again...Farrah, sit down.


----------



## Belle49

Maci really is an amazing mother. Good for her


----------



## michie

Belle49 said:


> Maci really is an amazing mother. Good for her



I was really thinking the same thing. It's almost unfair that Maci is such a good mom.

Seriously, there are grown women who are not doing as well. It makes me wonder if MTV has ANY bad footage on her.


----------



## Loco for Coco

Oh boy...Amber and Gary are engaged...AGAIN!


----------



## wifeyb

KarraAnn said:


> ^^ Thought the same thing! they talk the same...
> 
> Farrah "thank youuuuuu, im serious, thank youuuuuu"
> Hairstylist "welllllll, im happy tooooo take you out"
> Farrah "Thank youuuu"



LOL YES! EXACTLY the same, very weird! hahaha


----------



## wifeyb

i dont like how mean Farrah is to her mom! grrrrr. like when they met up together and her mom brought her baby book from when she was little, her mom was like trying to connect, and let her know theyve always loved her....and Farrah just had her snotty "ok welllll didnt i say i was great?"


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Amber and Gary wont last.  Catelynn and Tyler need to give it up.  Macu is the star!  Farrah well I could go on and on.  But my main question is they all have no money so how can you go away, have a party, get your nails done, tan, and all the other crap?  These are all the unanswered questions I personally would like answers to. Just sayin.  I will keep watchin but I am wondering.


----------



## michie

Maybe it's the timing and how things are spliced together. When Amber said she could scrape up $300 for gas, I was thinking, "Damn, didn't you just have like, 90 cents in the bank last week?!?"


----------



## wifeyb

DH was walking thru when Farrah was like im going out with my friend who is my hairstylist, and he said "someone actually stylesy that rats nest" LOL 

I did feel like Ambers uncle kinda forced the idea of marriage on Gary, like you might as well do it now, rings dont matter, your here....and Amber was on my nerve "well im old fashion...." THEN the arguing on how he was proposing?!?!?! grr it will never end. DH was also out here when Leah was crying when she first got in the sand, he wasa like "shes probably crying because how hott the sand is!" awww poor Leah! Amber just makes me roll my eyes each time she speaks.

And i want to agree that I think Maci is a great mom, trying to break Bently of the paci, making sure he gets nap time, sticking to her guns on the paci thing, i know it can be so easy to cave in on that! (im in the middle of winging DS off the paci now too)
7
Tyler and Caitlynn....where to start. roller rink party?! lol ok really when i was in grade school in the early 90s that was cool.....maybe its populr again, for 17 year olds...tyler and his outfits though, hes swimming in them! i do like that hes mature about it and is really wanting to get help and try to work through this. but the previews with him looking at her phone records didnt seem like it was turning out well.....


----------



## Heath-kkf

I really can't talk Tyler seriously with all the counseling talk and stuff with her because they both look like they are about 14 or 15 years old.  It is so hard to sit there and see as an adult what they don't see as a teenager.


----------



## michie

Catelynn and Tyler need to just sit back, have fun and BE KIDS. It's so funny that they gave Carly up because they wanted their teenage years to be normal, yet they want to be adults in every other way. He proposed last season and they were living together after the birth of Carly. I'm sorry but listen to your mother, Tyler, and be a child. I think his mother is the reason they haven't had a pregnancy scare.


----------



## coachariffic

Farrah is a beyond words. Why do they keep calling her dad by his first name if it's her real dad?


----------



## DC-Cutie

coachariffic said:


> Farrah is a beyond words. Why do they keep calling her dad by his first name if it's her real dad?


 
My cousins call their parents by their first name, but they don't say it with the hatred and disdain that Farrah does when she says it!


----------



## kcf68

alliemia said:


> it just started, but OMG is Gary pregnant...with triplets? LMAO


 

I was thinking the same thing!  He seriously needs to lose some weight...


----------



## pursegrl12

kcf68 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! He seriously needs to lose some weight...


 
awwww...poor gary. he's just a big teddy bear.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Well since loosing weight is SOOOOO IMPORTANT to Amber what do u think is going to happen to poor Gary when he remains over weight and unemployed?  Amber is WAY too spoiled.


----------



## Chantilly0379

coachariffic said:


> Farrah is a beyond words. Why do they keep calling her dad by his first name if it's her real dad?


 
IDK !  Other people may feel different but IMO i feel calling your parents by their first name is totally disrespectful!  But them that whole family puts the D in dysfunctional.  

I feel like after my 18 hrs of labor, give me the respect as your mom bc that's what I am your mom not your friend.


----------



## PurseFreak17

It is indeed hard to watch Tyler and his gf. She cheated on him when they were 13??! I don't get it at all. It's all too much. I think at the end of the day he simply doesn't want to be with the gf, and his way of going about the break up that IS coming is messed up. Just let her go. To continue to punish her is sadistic. He's miserable about life and Carly and i think somehow he blames her for it, and he kind of feels better when he hurts her. When he sees her having fun and trying to live her life, he resents her ( the gf). He needs help. He needs counseling. He needs to forgive her or move the EFF on!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Heath-kkf said:


> I really can't talk Tyler seriously with all the counseling talk and stuff with her because they both look like they are about 14 or 15 years old. It is so hard to sit there and see as an adult what they don't see as a teenager.


 

I know esp after watching them skate around last night.  Is it just me or does he dress like the NKOTB from back in the 90s all he's missing are some zcavariccis.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Hahahah NKOTB! He's so tiny and he wears the old looking oversized sweaters circa 1994 and those big hats. He's drowning in it!


----------



## MM83

If I had to guess, I'd say Amber's family paid for most of that trip. Her Dad went with and her uncle looked like he was doing better than the whole group put together. 

*Amber* is frustrating. She cries, whines and begs to get married, then picks Gary and his marriage proposal apart. I have a feeling Amber may have put her family up to this, the timing was just too perfect, at a beach, in Florida, with babysitter...Yeah, I can see her manipulating her Uncle on the phone, "_Just talk to him for me..._" blah, blah, blah. Not to mention her uncle made a comment that was along the lines of, "Just propose and understand that she'll be difficult." Oh. OK. Yeah, so I should condone this behavior? Right.

I love *Maci*. I think her and Kyle are beyond adorable together. He seems so sweet and they are just too cute. It's great to see Maci not bitter and angry over a boy for once. She is so mature, I know adults that can't behave as well as she does with Ryan. Lord knows I'd probably slap him at every chance I got. 
*
Catelynn and Tyler*. Sigh. So bored. She's so screwed, those phone records are going to be the nail in the coffin and she knows it. Her selfish behavior is really going to get her this time. I agree, Tyler just needs to get over it, but it is troubling that she feels the need to still talk to this boy (given the situation and the history) and be with Tyler too.

*Farrah.* That family is so messed up, but I really think Farrah has come a long way, that being said it looks like it all falls apart on the next episode. As snotty as she is, I almost understand where she's coming from, her parents are a mess. Her Dad is so submissive and her Mom is bipolar. I think she needs to cut communication for a while and just detox, without them in her life. Maybe she can gain some clarity and realize how to handle them in an adult way.


----------



## cindyuwho

PurseFreak17 said:


> It is indeed hard to watch Tyler and his gf. She cheated on him when they were 13??! I don't get it at all. It's all too much. I think at the end of the day he simply doesn't want to be with the gf, and his way of going about the break up that IS coming is messed up. Just let her go. To continue to punish her is sadistic. He's miserable about life and Carly and i think somehow he blames her for it, and he kind of feels better when he hurts her. When he sees her having fun and trying to live her life, he resents her ( the gf). He needs help. He needs counseling. He needs to forgive her or move the EFF on!


 

I agree he has lots of issues. I feel like he is just working overtime to hurt her. Caitlyn takes the abuse because she thinks she is in love with him. The other "dads" aren't that great either but I really think Tyler is worse not as a dad but as a person he is emotionally sneaky and manipulative to Caitlyn and she is just too young and inexperienced to understand it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MM83 said:


> *Catelynn and Tyler*. Sigh. So bored. She's so screwed, those phone records are going to be the nail in the coffin and she knows it. Her selfish behavior is really going to get her this time. I agree, Tyler just needs to get over it, but it is troubling that she feels the need to still talk to this boy (given the situation and the history) and be with Tyler too.


 
Phone records???  I didn't watch the whole episode, but please don't tell me Tyler asked to see her phone records????


----------



## afsweet

i think amber ENJOYS fighting with gary. she should have just accepted his proposal and shut her mouth instead of whining about how he wasn't putting any thought into it and how he chose the wrong words. there's no way it'll last. 

maci is so loving towards bentley, and i love that. she dotes on him, and you can tell how much he means to her. i think that's what makes her a great mom, not that she never mistakes or anything. she's just loving towards her child the way all parents should be. 

i don't even know what to say about catelynn and tyler. they each have their faults and insecurities. i think catelynn is so desperate to keep tyler, and i don't think tyler has truly forgiven her the way he claims he has. him asking for her phone records is too much IMO. that should raise a red flag to catelynn- he keeps dwelling on things and doesn't trust her (for good reason i admit but still). i wouldn't wanna marry someone like that who just can't move past things. i don't know how much therapy will help them if they can't move past things together. 

i do feel bad for farrah even though her attitude is crap. she claims to not want to shut her mom out completely but then when they met up after weeks of not even speaking, farrah sat there rolling her eyes and being short with her mom. if she truly wants things to improve between her and her mom, they'll both have to put forth the effort. i feel bad for baby sophia being caught in the middle of all that.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> Phone records???  I didn't watch the whole episode, but please don't tell me Tyler asked to see her phone records????




Yes, he wants her phone records. The way he said it was so resentful. He had a evil little look on his face. He said that he needs "concrete proof that it was only one time." He knows how it's going to turn out and she balked, but caved in the end. Next episode she hands them over. He is very angry at her, very angry. I guess she grew up with her Mom sneaking around on bf's and Catelynn covered for her, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.

The comment he made after or before counseling, "17 years old and going to counseling, I guess if we need it..." I agree, seems a bit much. They haven't even started their lives yet, they have so much growing to do, counseling at such a young age I think would be wasted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ thanks for the recap.  It confirms what I thought earlier: Tyler is borderline possessive!

I hope MTV isn't paying for the counseling.  IMO, they're too young and immature for counseling on staying together as a couple.


----------



## aklein

Tyler and Catelynn give me the sads.  They're talking about going for couples counselling at 17.


----------



## MM83

I bet MTV is paying for it. Haven't Amber and Gary gone, as well as Ryan and Maci?


----------



## Chantilly0379

I really think Maci is a great mom too.  I just hated how she took the baby's noonie away.  It was his comfort, I felt so bad for him, I just wanted to sneak into the TV bring him one.  I never did that with my LO I let him give it up on his on.  But everyone parenting  is  different ...no better or worst just different.


----------



## aklein

Vom at naked Gary.
But little Leah's nackt arsche was comic relief.


----------



## Chantilly0379

God please forgive me...but how did amber get over the belly to even reproduce Leah.


----------



## MM83

^^I thought the same thing. Don't forget that chest hair! He was holding Leah and she was running her hands through it, I was just waiting for her to grab a handful and yank.

When he took his shirt off and I saw that overhang, I think I threw up in my mouth, just a little bit.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wish gary would try to lose some weight...
and i hate to be mean but when i see him i feel like i can't breathe because it looks like he shouldn't be able to breathe. - which i'm sure is just more how he's built... but it looks uncomfortable.


----------



## gelbergirl

Gary is a young guy - too young to have so much weight on him, a health risk for such a young father.
Hope he can diet and exercise it off.


----------



## ILuvShopping

he started to last season... but like one episode.... i wonder what happened with that.
mtv should pay for a trainer for him.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

OMG you guys are too funny with Amber and Gary! I missed this episode but hope to catch the re-run soon!


----------



## libelle

17, not married, not raising a child together, you do NOT need counseling!

I think Ryans gf couldve introduced herself....


----------



## coachariffic

DC-Cutie said:


> My cousins call their parents by their first name, but they don't say it with the hatred and disdain that Farrah does when she says it!



True. It was just weird to me that even the mom (her name escapes me at the moment) called him Michael as well. 




Chantilly0379 said:


> IDK !  Other people may feel different but IMO i feel calling your parents by their first name is totally disrespectful!  But them that whole family puts the D in dysfunctional.
> 
> I feel like after my 18 hrs of labor, give me the respect as your mom bc that's what I am your mom not your friend.




Thank you!! I'm 31 and I will jokingly call my parents by their first names but when I was growing up it was not an option to call them anything other than Mom or Dad.


----------



## coachariffic

Chantilly0379 said:


> God please forgive me...but how did amber get over the belly to even reproduce Leah.



That's what I was thinking!

Maybe she was on top. Reverse Cowgirl so she doesn't have to look at it??


----------



## pursegrl12

or maybe she loves him so she doesn't mind what he looks like?


----------



## MM83

pursegrl12 said:


> or maybe she loves him so she doesn't mind what he looks like?



I should hope so, as this is the way it should be.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Catelynn and Tyler should just break up. I think they are just too afraid to be alone which is why they are slowly torchering one another. I think if they worked on just being friends they would be much more happier. And maybe down the line they could be a couple again. 

I don't know why but I've never been a fan of Gary. I think he seems uninterested a lot of the time and just goes along with whatever. I'm not trying to be funny when saying this but I half wonder if he suffers depression. I think he was pressured into proposing to Amber which is why it was so half assed. I think Amber doesn't even know what she want's which is why she picked him apart for his half ass proposal. I think she want's to be married to him and I think she cares about him but I think she also wants to have everything done a certain way unfortunately life doesn't work out that way.

I think Farrah has grown up real fast. I feel bad for her because it seems like she has no support system. Her mom & her have issues, she cut Derek out of her & Sophias life and now he's gone. Which is hard to deal with but it shows that she made a great choice cutting him out of her life. I hope her mom gets help so that they could eventually get along down the line, Farrah really needs family. Unfortunately I don't think her mom will get much out of the anger management classes. I feel like she needs to be in therapy she's so passive aggressive it's kind of scary I wonder if she's bipolar. 

I was really irked by Ryan giving Bently the classifier after Maci told him not too. I don't care that he bumped his mouth on the table then get him a ice cube to such on to help numb the area. I was also irked that Ryan doesn't want Maci and his GF to meet each other. I agree with Maci's friend who said that she should tell his GF that you don't want Bently to have a pacifier because she'd listen. It just kind of looked like Ryan just want's to do what he want's to do with no regard to other peoples feelings.


----------



## AECornell

Sorry if this has been covered, but is anyone else annoyed with Tyler and Catelynn about talking about the baby they gave up? I know this show is "Teen Mom" so they probably HAVE to talk about the baby, but they talk about her like they still have her. Why would they want to torture themselves and try and keep getting info and updates about her? if I gave up a child I wouldn't want anything to do with it afterward because it seems like it would be way too hard. It's like they want someone else to raise the baby but they still want to be involved.


----------



## AECornell

Oh and also the fact that Tyler and Catelynn are step-siblings... I mean gross.


----------



## pixiejenna

AECornell said:


> Sorry if this has been covered, but is anyone else annoyed with Tyler and Catelynn about talking about the baby they gave up? I know this show is "Teen Mom" so they probably HAVE to talk about the baby, but they talk about her like they still have her. Why would they want to torture themselves and try and keep getting info and updates about her? if I gave up a child I wouldn't want anything to do with it afterward because it seems like it would be way too hard. It's like they want someone else to raise the baby but they still want to be involved.



I'm sure part of the talk is definitely required by contract just because of what the show is. I also think that maybe a part of them isn't ready to let the baby go. They are both so young and giving up a baby isn't easy at any age. Some adoptive families are more than willing to keep the child's biological parents in the picture because they are so grateful to have a child and if everyone can stay with in the agreed upon boundaries can be beneficial to all parties. Sure it will be a weird conversation when the child learns out who their biological parents are but they will know that they are loved and most likely be grateful that they are still a part of their lives. I know it doesn't always work out so well. I also think that talking about it is a way for them to work threw it and it's something that will bind them together for life. If you just keep all of your feelings inside eventually you will blow up. I think it's better that they talk about it and work threw it together. JMO.


----------



## PurseFreak17

I know this sounds kind of crazy, but I've been really really getting into psychology lately, and I don't believe Tyler's pain 100%. I'm sorry. I think he has a personality disoder. Not sure which, but I think he's manipulative. I don't know that he's aware of his behavior, but he is DEAD wrong for the way he seems to get off on making Catelynn suffer and I think he's an attention seeker. "Woe is me," cries Tyler. Enough already. It's played out. And now, his latest reason for crying woe is me is "Catelynn lied to me."  He's a kid, and I get it, but c'mon.


----------



## pollinilove

tyler is such a jerk hes mad that he was not catelyne first now he wants phone records.


----------



## gators

Tyler is the most miserable teenager I've ever seen.  All he ever does on this show is  mope around, complain and be miserable.  He and Catelyn really need to part ways and move on with their lives  It's really a blessing they gave up the baby for adoption.  He is just too young and immature to raise a child.


----------



## SugarDaisy

I think that Tyler feels threatened by Catelynn's lying and jealous that she has experienced someone else in her life other than him whereas she is his only girlfriend/partner.  He is really trying to regain control over the relationship and 'teach her a lesson.'

I also wonder if the 'We think Catelynn should move out' storyline is 100% true due to the fact that soon after her family moved into a bigger home.  I believe that she planned on moving back with her mom anyway but maybe MTV wanted a juicier storyline.


----------



## SugarDaisy

pursegrl12 said:


> or maybe she loves him so she doesn't mind what he looks like?


----------



## vuittonprincess

Here's my take...

*Maci* - BEST Mom by a long shot! For all the things she has to do and everything she has to go through, she really has it together! I'm sure having her parents there is a huge help as well but you can tell her upbringing has allowed her to take on the "Mommy role" without any major issues. Now Ryan, he's a moron. I hope he looks at himself on tv one day and is completely shocked at his absolutely appalling behavior! His new girlfriend definitely seems more mature than he is and while I do applaud her for making a point to speak to Maci, it was really Ryan's job to introduce the two of them. How awkward...

*Farrah* - She was my least favorite since the beginning but I have to admit, I really feel for her after everything that has happened. Yes, her attitude, personality, and sense of entitlement leave MUCH to be desired, but her parents are absolute wackjobs! Her Dad is so strange - the way he talks to her, the way he plays into that submissive role (as I saw someone else stated - ITA!), etc. Her Mom is definitely bipolar... when I heard about the domestic violence incident, I wasn't surprised. In fact, I thought I remembered seeing her Mom slap or hit Farrah out of frustration in the previous season. Her Mom seriously disgusts me. Master manipulator IMO.

*Catelynn* - Yuck. I used to think her and Tyler, though strange, had the closest relationship out of them all. She really has shown her true colors this season.. just as bad as her Mom. And Tyler has intense jealousy issues. I have a feeling he'll be following in his father's footsteps.... They need to relax and start being kids again! Just watching them together makes me cringe. They're a match made in hell. 

*Amber* - Whiney, lazy, and crazy - that pretty much sums up Amber for me. This past episode just threw me over the edge for her. I used to feel bad since Gary was such a lazy, disgusting loser who couldn't be bothered to lift a finger to help her. Now it seems like she's fallen into the same thing. I'm sorry - working part time and having the baby's father around to help is not that hard. I have friends that are single mother's, work full-time jobs, AND manage to find time for a class or two here and there. She makes me absolutely sick. Although I'm definitely not defending Gary here - he is so gross it's unreal and I don't mean just physically. I don't know who is worse..... Catelynn & Tyler or Amber & Gary. Poor Leah


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Right there with you vuittonprincess


----------



## coconutsboston

Here are my questions:  

How many cars does Maci HAVE now?  She had that red & black Toyota car at first, then they showed her in a black Honda at the first of this new season, and now she's riding around in a black Dodge Charger it looks like?  

Is Mike Farrah's real dad?  I think they favor, and she really doesn't look like her mom.  She sometimes calls him dad and then she and her mom both sometimes call him Mike.


----------



## KarraAnn

coconutsboston said:


> Here are my questions:
> 
> How many cars does Maci HAVE now?  She had that red & black Toyota car at first, then they showed her in a black Honda at the first of this new season, and now she's riding around in a black Dodge Charger it looks like?
> 
> Is Mike Farrah's real dad?  I think they favor, and she really doesn't look like her mom.  She sometimes calls him dad and then she and her mom both sometimes call him Mike.



Maci's car broke down so she had a rental (or two?) in this episode.

Michael is her real dad, and she calls them both by their first names...shes strange


----------



## Chantilly0379

Thank you!! I'm 31 and I will jokingly call my parents by their first names but when I was growing up it was not an option to call them anything other than Mom or Dad.[/QUOTE]

Same here! The other time I'd only do this is if we're in room full of people and everyone's a MOM or DAD and I have to get their attention.  But it's funny now that I'm a parent if we are in a room full of people including children...no matter how noisy it is I my ears are just drawn to my LO voice like a dog to a training whistle


----------



## aklein

^^ 
Lol I am in the same boat.  I think the only time I ever call my mother by her first name is if we are shopping.  Just because it's easier to get her attention.  Although, I wouldn't put it past her to tune me out


----------



## pollinilove

i would be bored if i was with gary  poor amber he did not want to dance all he does is lay on the sofa


----------



## PurseFreak17

I think Amber wants this idea of a "proper" family so badly she's forcing this relationship. She likes the idea of a Gary, but she can't stand the real deal. He doesn't want to dance. He's obese. He's an "idiot" ( according to her). Meanwhile, the poor thing takes all of her abuse. Not saying I like Gary either, he's dumb as rocks, but still...Let it go Amber. YOU DO NOT LOVE HIM!


----------



## coconutsboston

pollinilove said:


> i would be bored if i was with gary poor amber he did not want to dance all he does is lay on the sofa


 
So would I!


----------



## mommyof01

Gary has no self respect. The way he looks as well as the way he sticks with amber = insecure.


----------



## SarahLin

AECornell said:


> Oh and also the fact that Tyler and Catelynn are step-siblings... I mean gross.



The step-sibling thing confuses me. Are they even legally allowed to get married since their parents are married to one another? It just seems so weird.



KarraAnn said:


> Michael is her real dad, and she calls them both by their first names...shes strange



I'm almost positive that it was stated somewhere on the show that he asked Farrah to call him by his first name instead of Dad.


----------



## KarraAnn

SarahLin said:


> The step-sibling thing confuses me. Are they even legally allowed to get married since their parents are married to one another? It just seems so weird.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost positive that it was stated somewhere on the show that he asked Farrah to call him by his first name instead of Dad.




OIC I didn't know that, I wonder why?


----------



## SarahLin

^He lived with Farrah and her mother, he's probably gone completely bonkers by now


----------



## coconutsboston

SarahLin said:


> The step-sibling thing confuses me. Are they even legally allowed to get married since their parents are married to one another? It just seems so weird.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've always thought that too.  Were they dating first and then the parents got together, or the other way around?  It creeps me out either way.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yes, they can get married.  They aren't blood related....  **still shudder at the thought**


----------



## KarraAnn

SarahLin said:


> ^He lived with Farrah and her mother, he's probably gone completely bonkers by now



hahaha good point!


----------



## Belle49

I call my birth mom-Mimi
and I call my grandma-mommy

My grandma raised me while my mom was working soooo for me she is my REAL mom. I have never ever in my 32 years called my birth mom "MOM"


----------



## SarahLin

coconutsboston said:


> I've always thought that too.  Were they dating first and then the parents got together, or the other way around?  It creeps me out either way.



I believe they said that Tyler and Catelynn were dating first.



DC-Cutie said:


> yes, they can get married.  They aren't blood related....  **still shudder at the thought**



Really? I swear there is a law stating step-whatevers can't get married either. Doesn't the same thing apply for adopted siblings? I mean otherwise can you go around marrying your siblings as long as they aren't blood related? That just seems too weird. I mean where do they draw the line? Can a step-father then go and marry his step-daughter? I guess since there would be a divorce first he wouldn't technically be a step-father anymore lol


----------



## leggeks

Has it been posted here about Maci big a$$ back tattoo? That thing is huge and fug!
I love her be she lost it when she got that thing.


----------



## KarraAnn

SarahLin said:


> I believe they said that Tyler and Catelynn were dating first.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I swear there is a law stating step-whatevers can't get married either. Doesn't the same thing apply for adopted siblings? I mean otherwise can you go around marrying your siblings as long as they aren't blood related? That just seems too weird. I mean where do they draw the line? *Can a step-father then go and marry his step-daughter? I guess since there would be a divorce first he wouldn't technically be a step-father anymore lo*l



Yes, it happened in my family...my very extended family who we don't contact much these days!


----------



## Kansashalo

chantal1922 said:


> I am over Tyler and Catlynn



I completely agree.   They need to break up - I feel like Tyler wants to but doesn't know how or have the guts to do it so he tortures Catelynn at ever chance he gets.


----------



## pursegrl12

pollinilove said:


> i would be bored if i was with gary poor amber he did not want to dance all he does is lay on the sofa


 
well did you see the way she was dancing? i wouldn't want to dance with her either!

i think gary gets a bad rap. yeah, he's a big guy, and????? she's a freakin' lunatic!!! my dh was watching the part when he was proposing and she was ripping him apart and my dh says "i would have told her to forget it & hit the bricks!!!" i totally agree. gary deserves much better!


----------



## wifeyb

^ i agree on the proposal part!! i mean he could of done it better, BUT he did it, guys get so nervous proposing, it never comes out right, he did it though, ya know? and she was like "no its will you marry me" blah blah.....im sure they wont last


----------



## wifeyb

kansas- im loving your quote!!!! lmao


----------



## pollinilove

gary and amber are like a car crash


----------



## Kansashalo

wifeyb said:


> kansas- im loving your quote!!!! lmao



Thanks chica!  It is about the only thing I can wear from high school. lol



pursegrl12 said:


> well did you see the way she was dancing? i wouldn't want to dance with her either!
> 
> i think gary gets a bad rap. yeah, he's a big guy, and????? she's a freakin' lunatic!!! my dh was watching the part when he was proposing and she was ripping him apart and my dh says "i would have told her to forget it & hit the bricks!!!" i totally agree. gary deserves much better!



I agree - I feel like in the beginning that he did try and still does but he is torn between being happy (without Amber) versus trying to make a family with the mother of his child.  

Amber needs to grow up and STFU.  I can't believe how she whined about and during Gary's proposal.  I hate to tell her this but honey - if you wanting the stereotypical American dream (an unforgettable proposal, dream wedding, house in the suburbs while you stay at home and raise Leah) that ended when you got pregnant at 16.  Hell, that hardly even happens for adult women that get married. lol  Your life and situation "is what it is" so if she isn't happy with Gary, he's not going to change just because you whine.  Get over it or move on.


----------



## pursegrl12

Kansashalo said:


> Thanks chica!  It is about the only thing I can wear from high school. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - I feel like in the beginning that he did try and still does but he is torn between being happy (without Amber) versus trying to make a family with the mother of his child.
> 
> Amber needs to grow up and STFU. I can't believe how she whined about and during Gary's proposal. I hate to tell her this but honey - if you wanting the stereotypical American dream (an unforgettable proposal, dream wedding, house in the suburbs while you stay at home and raise Leah) that ended when you got pregnant at 16. Hell, that hardly even happens for adult women that get married. lol *Your life and situation "is what it is" so if she isn't happy with Gary, he's not going to change just because you whine. Get over it or move on.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## wifeyb

i just saw previews again for this weeks new episode, amber is yelling on the phone to gary "dont you tell me im not a good mother, and dont you ever propose to me again" ugh....and Macy is trying to introduce Bently to Kyle....


----------



## DC-Cutie

wifeyb said:


> i just saw previews again for this weeks new episode, amber is yelling on the phone to gary "dont you tell me im not a good mother, and dont you ever propose to me again" ugh....and Macy is trying to introduce Bently to Kyle....



I would like to know the real timeline between Macy dating Kyle and then time she introduced him to Mason.  Because if I go by TV time, I think it's too soon.


----------



## wifeyb

right?! its like 2 days!


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

so does anyone wonder how amber lost so much weight!


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

pursegrl12 said:


> Kansashalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks chica!  It is about the only thing I can wear from high school. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - I feel like in the beginning that he did try and still does but he is torn between being happy (without Amber) versus trying to make a family with the mother of his child.
> 
> Amber needs to grow up and STFU. I can't believe how she whined about and during Gary's proposal. I hate to tell her this but honey - if you wanting the stereotypical American dream (an unforgettable proposal, dream wedding, house in the suburbs while you stay at home and raise Leah) that ended when you got pregnant at 16. Hell, that hardly even happens for adult women that get married. lol *Your life and situation "is what it is" so if she isn't happy with Gary, he's not going to change just because you whine. Get over it or move on.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your right..she needs to be happy that Gary wants to stay with her crazy ass and propose to her after she is such a ***** to him all the time!
Click to expand...


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

i have to say this season i feel bad for Farrah! Last season i could not stand her but now the tables have def turned..


----------



## DC-Cutie

C0ACHGiRL326 said:


> so does anyone wonder how amber lost so much weight!



people on other forums have speculated it's a combo of not eating and what ever prescriptions she takes.  I've read that Aderall will make you drop weight quickly (don't know if she takes that, though)


----------



## wifeyb

heres the article from us weekly that they did on her and her weight loss:
http://www.usmagazine.com/healthylifestyle/news/teen-mom-amber-portwood-i-lost-65-pounds-197031

"Whoa, mama!

Teen Mom star Amber Portwood says in the new Us Weekly (out now) she's "been chunky my whole life." That's a thing of the past: since giving birth to daughter Leah (with boyfriend Gary Shirley, 23) in November 2008, the MTV reality star has lost an impressive 65 pounds!

"I was looking in the mirror and I thought, I don't like this. I'm only 20. I need to kick it into gear," the 5-foot-4 Indiana native, now 118 pounds, tells Us Weekly of her post-baby body.
*
How did she do it? Out with mac and cheese and sweets and in with lean meat, fruit and vegetables -- plus two-hour cardio and weight sessions four times a week. (The Krav **** disciple is even gearing up for her first martial arts competition.)*

*"The first time I tried on jeans after I lost weight, there were a size one,"* Portwood reveals. "I thought, there's no way. This is crazy!"

"I'm more comfortable in my skin," she adds, noting that her beau Gary "really likes" her new shape. "Who wouldn't?"







im sorry but shes NOT a size 1....im not one to talk, she looks great from losing weight, but a 1? no...maybe a 5-6


----------



## wifeyb

she sure lost it awfully fast, for not even having time to get her GED, but finding time to do all these workouts, take care of Leah, AND work.....


----------



## michie

I must be the only one here who still doesn't feel bad for Farrah.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

michie said:


> I must be the only one here who still doesn't feel bad for Farrah.


 
You're not the only one! Yeah, her mom is kind of odd, but Farrah was so rude to them! I still can't stand her. 

Maci is my favourite. She just seems so mature and responsible. 

Amber and Gary (mostly Amber) make me mad. They yell at each other in front of their daughter and she doesn't need to hear that. I think Amber is just kind of unstable. She does look better now though, after she lost some of that weight. Gary needs to follow in her footsteps down the weightloss path. 

Catelynn and Tyler really don't have a place on the show anymore, to be quite honest. I think they made the right decision for their daughter though.


----------



## michie

I think I would have a bit of sympathy for Farrah if she wasn't so damned rude. Her mom is bats#it crazy, but she is just a mean little delusional beyotch. Hell, I would even respect her if she kicked people to the curb but stood on her own 2 feet. She's mean to her parents, but very much needs them. And, WTH ever happened to the cheerleader guy who was her BFF on her premiere? He was with her to dump the model guy last season and just disappeared! I can understand why, though.


----------



## mcb100

^maybe the cheerleader guy decided that he didn't want to be filmed anymore?

tyler and catelynn should go there separate ways....they definitely made the right choice though giving their daughter up. i'm tired of amber and gary, i feel like they've been pretend-engaged i guess, so many times already. i do feel bad for farrah because she's in a difficult situation. i don't think that she wants to talk to her mom anymore, but she has to keep coming back because she probably doesn't have a lot of financial stability and she's trying to raise Sophia.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> people on other forums have speculated it's a combo *of not eating and what ever prescriptions she takes*.  I've read that Aderall will make you drop weight quickly (don't know if she takes that, though)



Yup, I was just about to say this. She was on anti-anxiety meds and anti-depresants last season. I bet she coordinated with her doctor for a combination that aids in weight-loss. 

She does seem to have more energy, Adderall may be the culprit.


----------



## knasarae

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm really confused about Farrah's situation...

Now obviously it's been a while, but when I watched her on 16 & Preg, I could've sworn that she said she broke up with the guy she was dating because he was controlling and mean or something like that.  And I thought he called or texted her and said that someone had told him about her being pregnant.  So I thought that she did not want to be with him and he was aware of her being pregnant before he died.

I feel like in the past couple episodes she's making it seem more like a Romeo and Juliet type thing where she loved him and wanted to be with him but her parents forced her to break up with him (due to the pregancy) and cut him out of her life.  Which was it?  Are those episodes still online, maybe I need to watch it again.


----------



## aklein

^I think that the 16 & P episode made it seem like he was bad news.  IIRC, he called her asking if she was pregnant, and she lied and said she wasn't.  I think her mom kinda pushed her to break up with him, but her friends didn't seem to like him either.  They thought she should ditch him too.
I can definitely see that she is looking back on the situation with rose-colored glasses.


----------



## coconutsboston

wifeyb said:


> heres the article from us weekly that they did on her and her weight loss:
> http://www.usmagazine.com/healthylifestyle/news/teen-mom-amber-portwood-i-lost-65-pounds-197031
> 
> "Whoa, mama!
> 
> Teen Mom star Amber Portwood says in the new Us Weekly (out now) she's "been chunky my whole life." That's a thing of the past: since giving birth to daughter Leah (with boyfriend Gary Shirley, 23) in November 2008, the MTV reality star has lost an impressive 65 pounds!
> 
> "I was looking in the mirror and I thought, I don't like this. I'm only 20. I need to kick it into gear," the 5-foot-4 Indiana native, now 118 pounds, tells Us Weekly of her post-baby body.
> 
> *How did she do it? Out with mac and cheese and sweets and in with lean meat, fruit and vegetables -- plus two-hour cardio and weight sessions four times a week. (The Krav **** disciple is even gearing up for her first martial arts competition.)*
> 
> *"The first time I tried on jeans after I lost weight, there were a size one,"* Portwood reveals. "I thought, there's no way. This is crazy!"
> 
> "I'm more comfortable in my skin," she adds, noting that her beau Gary "really likes" her new shape. "Who wouldn't?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *im sorry but shes NOT a size 1....im not one to talk, she looks great from losing weight, but a 1? no...maybe a 5-6*


 
Agreed.  The first time I read where she said that, I nearly choked.  On another note, now you can tell how MTV has skewed the episodes... in the first few, she was her new "thin" self, and in the last one, she was a decent amount bigger.  Unless she's already gained the weight back, that is?


----------



## chantal1922

So she found time to do cardio 4 times a week but no GED?


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Yup, no GED and is gearing up for her first MMA competition.  She & Gary can barely make rent, but can afford Krav ****? Riiiiiight.


----------



## sun.shyne

michie said:


> I must be the only one here who still doesn't feel bad for Farrah.


 
_You are not the only one.  I can't stand that girl...she is so rude and comes off so evil sometimes.  _


----------



## missjenny2679

*


coconutsboston said:



			^^Yup, no GED and is gearing up for her first MMA competition.
		
Click to expand...

*


coconutsboston said:


> She & Gary can barely make rent, but can afford Krav ****? Riiiiiight.


 

:lolots: I said this a few posts back, but DH and I had to skip Krav **** classes! They were SUPER expensive! Is it just me, or does it seem like Amber and Gary eat out a lot? *yikes! I don't know why it quoted like that...I just wanted to highlight the part about her "gearing up for her first MMA competition"*


----------



## SarahLin

^ I think they eat out a lot because when they are being filmed MTV has to provide their meals. They probably rarely eat out when they aren't being filmed because they can't afford it. Also eating out while being filmed gives a change of scenery and makes the show more interesting than if they were literally just sitting at home every episode.


----------



## aklein

missjenny2679 said:


> :lolots: I said this a few posts back, but DH and I had to skip Krav **** classes! *They were SUPER expensive!* Is it just me, or does it seem like Amber and Gary eat out a lot? *yikes! I don't know why it quoted like that...I just wanted to highlight the part about her "gearing up for her first MMA competition"*


 
Yep, you and I were like how can she afford that?  Maybe if she isn't eating out as much, that helps with the weight loss.

So are we not going to talk about Farrah's underage drinking ... on camera?


----------



## Jeneen

^ When she ordered the drink she made sure to say "*virgin*-whatever-the-drink-was-called."


----------



## aklein

Oh thanks.  I must've missed that.  She seemed kinda tipsy after hanging out with her 'stylist'.


----------



## coconutsboston

aklein said:


> Oh thanks. I must've missed that. She seemed kinda tipsy after hanging out with her 'stylist'.


 
^^I thought was a little drizzy too, and I heard where she said "virgin"!  When she ordered it "virgin" I sat there thinking, "Ooohhhhkaaayyy, so you're going to drink 2000 calories of a virgin drink?"


----------



## Jeneen

^ she may have ordered a virgin drink, but under-age girls have been known to keep flasks in their purses


----------



## MM83

^^^That thought crossed my mind as well. I kept thinking, "What's the point?" All that sugar would my stomach hurt, for no reason! Ick. Then the thought also occurred to me, what bar/lounge/restaurant, in their right mind, would serve two minors with a camera crew following them around?


----------



## Kansashalo

chantal1922 said:


> So she found time to do cardio 4 times a week but no GED?


 


coconutsboston said:


> ^^Yup, no GED and is gearing up for her first MMA competition. She & Gary can barely make rent, but can afford Krav ****? Riiiiiight.


 
Ok, I'm glad I wasn't the only person that finds Amber's story suspect.  And even if MTV is paying for it - BOO on them to finance that mess, as opposed to financing something that will help this child go and finish school.

Just boo!


----------



## aclineo

I looove that show! Maci and Ryan are great just because they illustrate that relationships aren't always rosy and lovey dovey and Ryan is exactly the kind of guy who no one should have kids with. The couple who gave their baby up for adoption are definitely my favorite because they are SO mature for their age (especially the guy) and they have a really strong and positive bond.


----------



## coconutsboston

MM83 said:


> ^^^That thought crossed my mind as well. I kept thinking, "What's the point?" All that sugar would my stomach hurt, for no reason! Ick. Then the thought also occurred to me, what bar/lounge/restaurant, in their right mind, would serve two minors with a camera crew following them around?


 
^^I always thought it was strange that those places let that happen on Real World too!  Maybe MTV pays them off and pays the fines?


----------



## DC-Cutie

aclineo said:


> The couple who gave their baby up for adoption are definitely my favorite because they are SO mature for their age (especially the guy) and they have a really strong and positive bond.



really?  have you watched the show this season.  Their bond is so broken, it's a shame.  and he isn't mature - he still can't deal with something that happened years ago, asking for her phone records and ish!


----------



## iamsmilin

michie said:


> I must be the only one here who still doesn't feel bad for Farrah.


 
Nope.  I still can't stand her.  If I have to watch her start "crying", one more time, I think I am gonna vomit.  It seems so forced and fake to me.  Plus she is a moron.


----------



## knasarae

aklein said:


> ^I think that the 16 & P episode made it seem like he was bad news.  IIRC, he called her asking if she was pregnant, and she lied and said she wasn't.  I think her mom kinda pushed her to break up with him, but her friends didn't seem to like him either.  They thought she should ditch him too.
> I can definitely see that she is looking back on the situation with rose-colored glasses.


 
Ok thanks cause I was really starting to get confused lol.


----------



## PurseFreak17

DC-Cutie said:


> really?  have you watched the show this season.  Their bond is so broken, it's a shame.  and he isn't mature - he still can't deal with something that happened years ago, asking for her phone records and ish!



Agreed! Tyler is a mess. borderline sadistic. Getting his jolies out of making his Gf feel bad for something she did when she was 13 because HE IS miserable and feels inadequate about not being able to be a dad to the baby. SICK!


----------



## frostee

PurseFreak17 said:


> Agreed! Tyler is a mess. borderline sadistic. Getting his jolies out of making his Gf feel bad for something she did when she was 13 because HE IS miserable and feels inadequate about not being able to be a dad to the baby. SICK!



Totally agree! He is getting meaner and meaner and lately there is just so much anger in his eyes. It's so sad what he is doing to Catelynn. 

They are both WAY to young to even be like this. Heck, grown adults shouldn't be like this. I had a BF who was like this though and I was in my 20's and it was hell.


Tyler has serious issues he really needs to learn to deal with.


----------



## pollinilove

feel bad for catelynn evern if she breaks up with tyler she is tuck with him . hes her step brother


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> feel bad for catelynn evern if she breaks up with tyler she is tuck with him . *hes her step brother*


 
: DEAD:   I keep forgeting they are step-sibling and parents (for LIFE)


----------



## michie

Can't wait to see what Dr. Drew says about their interactions this season, even though I know he'll sidestep telling them the naked truth.


----------



## sophiae

DC-Cutie said:


> : DEAD:  I keep forgeting they are step-sibling and parents (for LIFE)


 

Me, too!  And every time it dawns on me, I'm disturbed by it.  Is that wrong?  ush:


----------



## ILuvShopping

i doubt caitlynn and tyler would be step-siblings for long..... i just don't foresee their parents staying together forever.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Tyler's father doesn't seem like he will be out of jail long enough to be married to anyone for a long period of time. IMO (after seeing his rap sheet)


----------



## coconutsboston

ILuvShopping said:


> i doubt caitlynn and tyler would be step-siblings for long..... i just don't foresee their parents staying together forever.


 
Probably a good thing they gave the baby up for adoption...Could you imagine having to explain to it that not only are you her parents, but also by default of being step-siblings, you're essentially her aunt or uncle too?

Reminds me of that old Ray Stevens song "I'm My Own Grandpa"


----------



## blueseas

All participants in a reality show are PAID.

Stuff that you see featured on reality shows phones, food products, clothes etc are product placements. 
The manufacturer supplies the product  and pays a fee mtv. MTV gives the reality show participants the products, and the supplier benefits from the advertising. Notice how sometimes the camera lingers on a product or zooms on the sign of a store or restaurant.

There is so much scripting and editing.
Footage is manipulated to "fit" a story line. 

It takes hours of filming to get a few minutes of usable footage.
It takes many many people to make a show, there are probably over a dozen people behind the camera at any moment.


----------



## michie

Yes. I just thought of that when both Farrah and Maci's jobs were shown and they were even filming inside the place. Seriously, how many of us can actually go to work and say, "This is my '16 & Pregnant' crew. They'll be filming me as I work my shift." But, I don't think they would have fake jobs...or would they?


----------



## blueseas

michie said:


> Yes. I just thought of that when both Farrah and Maci's jobs were shown and they were even filming inside the place. Seriously, how many of us can actually go to work and say, "This is my '16 & Pregnant' crew. They'll be filming me as I work my shift." But, I don't think they would have fake jobs...or would they?


 

Real, fake, previous, part time-who knows. 
But if it is a real job it is probably filmed on a day off from the job. You hired that person to work, not come and pose with people and a camera

The crew will have to learn which employees and customers will give permission to be filmed. 

The location of the filming will have to be decided, windows blocked off and lighting brought in. The positions of the participants will have to be decided so the cameras can get proper shots. 

Scene has to be done several times so we get both particpants in the shot and then close ups of individual faces etc

If its a kitchen there are laws about food prep safety as well as safety of the crew blocking exits etc

Reality shows are just as scripted as a real show. Look at the make up on the girls. There is probably a make up and hair crew for them. Make up for tv is very different to everyday make up and has to be retouched between scenes for continuity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

all these scripted reality shows make me want to watch re-runs all weekend of The Real World NYC (the original crew)!  No script, lighting, bad editing, etc...  just good ol' reality TV!


----------



## missjenny2679

blueseas said:


> Real, fake, previous, part time-who knows.
> But if it is a real job it is probably filmed on a day off from the job. You hired that person to work, not come and pose with people and a camera
> 
> The crew will have to learn which employees and customers will give permission to be filmed.
> 
> The location of the filming will have to be decided, windows blocked off and lighting brought in. The positions of the participants will have to be decided so the cameras can get proper shots.
> 
> Scene has to be done several times so we get both particpants in the shot and then close ups of individual faces etc
> 
> If its a kitchen there are laws about food prep safety as well as safety of the crew blocking exits etc
> 
> Reality shows are just as scripted as a real show. Look at the make up on the girls. *There is probably a make up and hair crew for them.* Make up for tv is very different to everyday make up and has to be retouched between scenes for continuity.


 

If this is the case...whoever gives Amber her "orange glow", Catelynn overdone eyeshadow, and Maci flat as a board hair needs to be fired.


----------



## PurseFreak17

missjenny2679 said:


> If this is the case...whoever gives Amber her "orange glow", Catelynn overdone eyeshadow, and Maci flat as a board hair needs to be fired.



AMEN!! Maci's hair KILLS me. On what planet is that cute??!


----------



## chantal1922

Amber and Gary's place is gross. I am messy and hate cleaning but come on.


----------



## Belle49

LOL @ Gary as the bunny


----------



## michie

Oh. Hell. No. @ Gary in that Easter Bunny costume.


----------



## yellowparker04

hahah at least he was a good sport about it


----------



## chantal1922

Maci's new man friend reminds me of the guy on HGTV Holmes on Homes





I watch way too much HGTV lol


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> all these scripted reality shows make me want to watch re-runs all weekend of The Real World NYC (the original crew)! No script, lighting, bad editing, etc... just good ol' reality TV!


 
^^Thissss!!!!!!!


----------



## missjenny2679

Looks like Miss Farrah just got herself SCAMMED on Craigslist


----------



## chantal1922

^^right! My roomie and I said the same  thing!


----------



## scarlett_2005

ILuvShopping said:


> i doubt caitlynn and tyler would be step-siblings for long..... i just don't foresee their parents staying together forever.


I agree. I suspect the parents are abusing drugs and/or alcohol. 

Any word on Caitlynn's biological father? I don't remember ever seeing him or hearing anything about him. 

Caitlynn and Tyler just need to break up. Neither of them are capable of maintaining a healthy relationship.


----------



## chantal1922

So Miss Know It All Farrah was scammed. I saw that a mile away. SMH


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL @ Gary the Easter Bunny. What a good guy for doing that.

On the flip side how the eff do they live in that apartment?? How do you forget to empty bathwater?? That place is freakin digusting.


----------



## yellowparker04

^^ and its like they know they are gross because gary even said oh i bet its gonna smell in here before they walked in..like wtf clean up your stuff.


----------



## buzzytoes

chantal1922 said:


> Maci's new man friend reminds me of the guy on HGTV Holmes on Homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch way too much HGTV lol


 
OMG you're totally right. I love Mike Holmes even though he never wears anything other than tank tops and carharts.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

This just goes to show you how immature Farrah really is.  I mean honestly do you really think with all the bills you have, your living on your own now, you have a baby....a new car of all things are a priority?!  Seriously Farrah?!  And the reason she gave for wanting a new car!  

Second of all, it would raise my suspicion of anyone that wanted to blindly purchase my car without at least trying to negotiate and then just sending you extra money to ship it?  Those right there are enough red flags that should have went off in her head.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Amber needs to get rid of Gary once and for all their relationship is not healthy.  She needs to clean HER apartment (since she claims she pays all the bills)

Tyler and Catlynn NEED to also end things.  She did not cheat on him I dont get this whole fight.

Farrah come on you just feel for one of the oldest scams out there I feel bad because you were that dumb.

Maci way to go!!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

AMBER PLEASE CLEAN!!!!  Use that anger you have and CLEAN!!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

It concerns me how much Gary and Amber are arguing in front of this little baby.  It really is disturbing to me, to constantly see her in the midst of all this ignorance just observing and watching it.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Omfg i cannot believe she let the baby fall!!!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Honest to God, did Farrah REALLY think that kid wouldn't roll off that bed??


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohhhhh Farrah you really have no clue. Poor thing. 

I'm sure that MTV is probably ripping these girls off and not paying them much I don't understand how they all seem to be living in poverty. Is it just because they are young and don't save the paycheck from MTV?? I would assume they get at the very least 10K per season which would pay for rent for almost a year for the places they live in.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I am so upset right now!  Where was the camera person to at least grab the baby!


----------



## chantal1922

Isn't this the 3rd time Farrah has left Sophia alone. 1. in the hallway 2. the bath 3 in the bedroom. WTF Farrah?!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I must have not been paying attention, so can someone explain to me why Farrah sent a check to someone who was _buying_ her car? WTH?

And Sophia just fell off the bed....that's great.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I just can't believe Farrah did not wait to see if the check cleared before she wired $3,000 to some random person


----------



## Catalina_Beth

She sent him (the buyer) 3 grand to ship the car because he only paid 5 grand for the car I have no clue why she had no money in the account to at least cover the 3 grand nor why she would not wait for the check to clear first.  How stupid!


----------



## michie

chantal1922 said:


> Maci's new man friend reminds me of the guy on HGTV Holmes on Homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch way too much HGTV lol



Yes! He reminds me of him, a bit of Brett Favre and someone else who I can't put my finger on.


----------



## coconutsboston

Hmm I wonder if "learning the hard way" is going to teach her anything?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

That's crazy stupid. She's really naive.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Wasn't Farrah close with her grandmother last season?


----------



## Catalina_Beth

This was an upsetting show.  I am not a mom but I am a 37 year old woman and I feel for these babies!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Does it seem like at the end of every show Tyler and Catlynn make up only to fight next week all over again?  It is almost like they are making a reason to still remain on the show!  

All these girls and boys need counseling!


----------



## chantal1922

Wait on the preview Gary said he wants a woman who is on their game. Um he doesn't even have a job. Boy bye!


----------



## michie

Catalina_Beth said:


> She sent him (the buyer) 3 grand to ship the car because he only paid 5 grand for the car I have no clue why she had no money in the account to at least cover the 3 grand nor why she would not wait for the check to clear first.  How stupid!



Huh? I'm lost. I know he sent a check for $8000, which included $3000 to ship the car to him. She then wired the $3000 back to him?


----------



## Catalina_Beth

The check for 8 bounced.  She did not wait to see if it cleared before she used her own money!


----------



## coconutsboston

Catalina_Beth said:


> Wasn't Farrah close with her grandmother last season?


 
Good point!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Catalina_Beth said:


> Wasn't Farrah close with her grandmother last season?


 
I think she was on 16 & Pregnant, not sure she has been seen on Teen Mom. Or she wasn't last season at any rate.


----------



## buzzytoes

michie said:


> Huh? I'm lost. I know he sent a check for $8000, which included $3000 to ship the car to him. She then wired the $3000 back to him?


 
Yes it's a classic scam - someone sends you a check for XX amount and says "Keep the extra for your trouble" or in this case "Wire me back the $3K extra so that I can pay someone to ship the car." Obviously that makes no sense and to most people they would get it's a scam but quite a few people don't. It's amazing the number of people that can be convinced they are getting thousands of dollars for doing nothing.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I cannot wait to see what Dr. Drew says about this season.  I hope he is a littler stronger with these girls.  The older the babies get the better examples they need to be (except Maci I think she is doing a good job so far IMO)


----------



## Catalina_Beth

If she did not let that baby fall (even if the baby looks ok thank god) I would be feeling sorry for her right now but I am way too mad.  Obviously LOL


----------



## SoxFan777

iamsmilin said:


> Nope. I still can't stand her. If I have to watch her start "crying", one more time, I think I am gonna vomit. It seems so forced and fake to me. Plus she is a moron.


 
TOTALLY agree.  I may sound like a beotch, but I didn't even feel bad when she got scammed.  She's a moron for falling for it.  

Can we talk for a second about how she left her kid on a BED and she fell OFF?  I also can't believe that MTV let that happen.  That's child endangerment...


----------



## michie

buzzytoes said:


> Yes it's a classic scam - someone sends you a check for XX amount and says "Keep the extra for your trouble" or in this case "Wire me back the $3K extra so that I can pay someone to ship the car." Obviously that makes no sense and to most people they would get it's a scam but quite a few people don't. It's amazing the number of people that can be convinced they are getting thousands of dollars for doing nothing.



I knew I wasn't going crazy. I guess it stands out when you think straight.


----------



## SoxFan777

And also, I know Gary is fat and slovenly, but Amber is SO MEAN... she does nothing but overreact and yell at him!  He should get rid of her once and for all so he can focus on IMPROVING himself... I know he has lots of work to do, but he can't do it with such a selfish mean person sucking the energy out of him.  

Yay, Maci!  I still think she's the only one who is even remotely good at the whole being a mother thing....


----------



## buzzytoes

To be honest I'm surprised Leah hasn't been filmed having any of the accidents (scalding hot water in the sink, falling off the bed) that Sophie has. I don't think Amber is as clueless as Farrah but she is far more lazy.


----------



## michie

Leah's probably damned near deaf, though.


----------



## buzzytoes

michie said:


> Leah's probably damned near deaf, though.


 
LOL probably. First words out of her mouth are gonna be "Dammit Gary!"


----------



## michie

I wonder if Carly's adoptive parents look at this...


----------



## harlem_cutie

Farrah must be sheltered because if you log into NYC Craigslist and click the Cars & Trucks for sale section they have a huge disclaimer at the top:

* [ OFFERS TO SHIP CARS ARE 100% FRAUDULENT ]   *

I have no idea how that was missed. Gary and Amber really need to leave each other alone because they both just need to work on themselves first. If Gary is not working how are they paying for all that stuff? The truck is definitely new to them.


----------



## Annylicious

Did Amber have a bumpit in her hair?


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Of course Amber had a bump in her newly died hair that she has time for, but to clean or empty old skinky bathwater no that takes to much time GROSS PIG!  I hope she looks back at this in 10 years and says OMG I was such a dirtbag!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Question about Catlynn's little brother:  is Butch the child's father?



scarlett_2005 said:


> I agree. I suspect the parents are abusing drugs and/or alcohol.
> 
> Any word on Caitlynn's biological father? I don't remember ever seeing him or hearing anything about him.
> 
> Caitlynn and Tyler just need to break up. Neither of them are capable of maintaining a healthy relationship.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> Wait on the preview Gary said he wants a woman who is on their game. Um he doesn't even have a job. *Boy bye*!


 
for real...  come on Gary, you don't even have your ish together and you talking about wanting someone who does??  Dammit Gary!



SoxFan777 said:


> Yay, Maci! I still think she's the only one who is even remotely good at the whole being a mother thing....


 
I think Maci is a good Mom because she also has a good support system - her parents!  They seem to be very stable, nice home, jobs, taking care of Beeeent-ly and Maci.  She has a good head on her shoulders.



michie said:


> Leah's probably damned near deaf, though.


 


buzzytoes said:


> LOL probably. First words out of her mouth are gonna be "*Dammit Gary*!"


 
These 2 post literally have me screaming at my desk early in the damn morning!  That's Amber's tag line - LOL...


----------



## michie

Can we please talk about Tyler? Why is his ass dressed like a member of 3rd Bass??


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Can we please talk about Tyler? Why is his ass dressed like a member of 3rd Bass??


 
very MC Serch-ish*....  not a good look in 2010*


----------



## Belle49

Don't kill me but Maci's new boyfriend Kyle looks like Bentley's dad


----------



## wordpast

buzzytoes said:


> LOL probably. First words out of her mouth are gonna be "Dammit Gary!"



bwhahahahaha.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think tyler shops at burlington coat factory and i'm pretty sure that's the ONLY style of men's clothing they sell. (the brand they both wear is sold mainly at some discount chain and i think it's burlington)


----------



## Kansashalo

Belle49 said:


> Don't kill me but Maci's new boyfriend Kyle looks like Bentley's dad


 
Oh boy that would be DRAMA!


----------



## michie

Kyle and Ryan look nothing alike. They do sound the same, though.


----------



## pollinilove

i am on ambers side for this time . gary step dad said he would not share a room with  ambers parents and he said who is paying what free loader


----------



## pursegrl12

chantal1922 said:


> Maci's new man friend reminds me of the guy on HGTV Holmes on Homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watch way too much HGTV lol


 
omfg!!!!! spot on! yeah, kyle is not cute at all!


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> i think tyler shops at *burlington coat factory* and i'm pretty sure that's the ONLY style of men's clothing they sell. (the brand they both wear is sold mainly at some discount chain and i think it's burlington)


 
_**dead**_


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> all these scripted reality shows make me want to watch re-runs all weekend of The Real World NYC (the original crew)! No script, lighting, bad editing, etc... just good ol' reality TV!


 
Fo sho.  Let me know if you ever find it anywhere.  MTV has hidden away all the older seasons of the RW.



michie said:


> Leah's probably damned near deaf, though.


 
Poor Leah.  She'd be better off if she were raised by a pack of wolves. 



michie said:


> I wonder if Carly's adoptive parents look at this...


 
I hope not.  If they did, I wonder if they would try to change it to a closed adoption.  I do wonder what will happen when Carly grows up and sees this show.



michie said:


> Can we please talk about Tyler? Why is his ass dressed like a member of 3rd Bass??


 
*dead



Belle49 said:


> Don't kill me but Maci's new boyfriend Kyle looks like Bentley's dad


 
Are you suggesting that when it comes to 18 month old Bentley, Ryan, you are not the father?
That would be so scandalous.

Gary and the bunny suit was nasty.  He was panting while he was wearing it.  Oh dear god, how many times have Gary and Amber been engaged now? Six?


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> ]Are you suggesting that when it comes to 18 month old Bentley, Ryan, you are not the father?[/B]
> That would be so scandalous.
> 
> Gary and the bunny suit was nasty. He was panting while he was wearing it. Oh dear god, how many times have Gary and Amber been engaged now? Six?


 
@ bolded - why did I just say that in my Maury Povich voice :lolots:

I'm sorry, Gary looked like a perverted bunny, I know he was sweating up a storm in that suit...  not a good look.


----------



## aklein

^You were supposed to say it in Maury voice!  I knew I could count on you to get it, DC-Cutie.

Oh damn, at Farrah.  She just needs to have Sophia taken away.  No one said anything about her forgetting diapers.  She couldn't run to a dollar store or something to pick up a pack while her car was being detailed?

Oh wait I can use my new favorite line: Jesus be a G.E.D & some common sense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to DC-Cutie for that one.


----------



## jerseydevil

harlem_cutie said:


> Farrah must be sheltered because if you log into NYC Craigslist and click the Cars & Trucks for sale section they have a huge disclaimer at the top:
> 
> * [ OFFERS TO SHIP CARS ARE 100% FRAUDULENT ]   *



Yeah, Farrah probably doesn't even know what fraudulent means!

And really, "I need automatic locks and a sun-roof"? No sympathy!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

WOW I am watching now and dont tell me Farrah fell for the oldest scam on Craigslist.


----------



## michie

Farrah is just stupid because she's too damned flip to be ignorant. She pulled a price out of her ass to sell her car, then it never even occurred to her that someone would just buy a car unseen when most ppl use CL to sell/do a pickup?? What an idiot.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> Don't kill me but Maci's new boyfriend Kyle looks like Bentley's dad




it took me awhile... but i'm finally awake lol

at first i thought you meant that kyle looks like ryan.

but you mean that bentley looks like kyle, right??


----------



## michie

Obviously, I thought she was saying Kyle looked like Ryan lol. The only thing I see in common with Bentley and Kyle is blonde hair. Bentley looks like Maci.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

michie said:


> Farrah is just stupid because she's too damned flip to be ignorant. She pulled a price out of her ass to sell her car, then it never even occurred to her that someone would just buy a car unseen when most ppl use CL to sell/do a pickup?? What an idiot.




Ya know for as sad as it is ANYONE gets scammed, she needs this as a lesson. She is such a bullhead and is so RUDE! This was her karma for how rotten she is to her parents, and Sophia too. My gawd what parent lets their kid wander on some goofy dirty dingey deck like that. Not to mention the sink episode, leaving her in the hallway unattended!! I mean what the hell is next for this poor baby? Being left in the car cause oh Farrah forgot she was in there??? 

CPS really needs to investigate this kid, because that baby is going to end up hurt one day cause this idiot is so freakin clueless.  OK so you hate your parents, but man up and let them help you for the sake of the baby. She is using Sophia as a weapon and I dont like it one bit. She is rotten!!!




ILuvShopping said:


> it took me awhile... but i'm finally awake lol
> 
> at first i thought you meant that kyle looks like ryan.
> 
> but you mean that bentley looks like kyle, right??




I think Bentley looks like the new BF too!!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Really?  I don't think Bentley looks nothing like the new bf.  He looks all Maci to me but if you look real hard I do see Ryan in him.  As much as Ryan is a dead beat and jerk, I do think he is cute.  Kyle, not so much.


----------



## michie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Ya know for as sad as it is ANYONE gets scammed, she needs this as a lesson. She is such a bullhead and is so RUDE! This was her karma for how rotten she is to her parents, and Sophia too. My gawd what parent lets their kid wander on some goofy dirty dingey deck like that. Not to mention the sink episode, leaving her in the hallway unattended!! I mean what the hell is next for this poor baby? Being left in the car cause oh Farrah forgot she was in there???
> 
> CPS really needs to investigate this kid, because that baby is going to end up hurt one day cause this idiot is so freakin clueless.  OK so you hate your parents, but man up and let them help you for the sake of the baby. She is using Sophia as a weapon and I dont like it one bit. She is rotten!!!



AMEN! This could only be amusing happening to someone like Farrah. I found it really hilarious that every time things got worse, the voice-over was, "...Since I'm not speaking to anyone in my family...".


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't be the only one that thinks this, but Farrah got that ugly-cry-face...

and Maci spit Beeeent-ly out!  I hardly see Ryan in him.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Question about Catlynn's little brother: is Butch the child's father?


 
No - he was living with his whoever his Dad is up until just one or two episodes ago.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks this, but Farrah got that ugly-cry-face...
> 
> and Maci spit Beeeent-ly out!  I hardly see Ryan in him.



My Twitter and FB timeline was full of ppl talking about her "ugly-cry". LOL


----------



## libelle

I feel like Amber LIVES to stir up drama and fights with Gary. There is not a second on that show when she isnt disagreeing about something.

I cant believe Farrah fell for the scam. I'm hoping it was some made up plot by MTV!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

michie said:


> AMEN! This could only be amusing happening to someone like Farrah. I found it really hilarious that every time things got worse, the voice-over was, "...Since I'm not speaking to anyone in my family...".



LOL I know :devil: We're bad  LOL  I work for a company that buys and sells equipment and one of our salesmen pokes around Craisglist. I swear at least 2 times a day he is contacted and people are offering to send him checks with extra funds. We forward them all to our local police who is working with the FBI. 

Now if Farrah wasnt so rotten I am sure her father would have steered her away from that. So serves her right. 

But do you believe she had the audacity to walk away and leave Sophia on the bed. Poor Farrah wanted quiet...well geez Sophia just wants to survive to the next day without a broken neck right? My gawd, she should have been the one to give the baby up for adoption. Might be harsh to some, but that baby will be injured one day because of Farrah's negligence! 




DC-Cutie said:


> I can't be the only one that thinks this, but Farrah got that ugly-cry-face...
> 
> and Maci spit Beeeent-ly out!  I hardly see Ryan in him.




OMG her ugly cry would even shock Oprah I think  It is annoying and seems a bit forced or fake. 





libelle said:


> I feel like Amber LIVES to stir up drama and fights with Gary. There is not a second on that show when she isnt disagreeing about something.
> 
> I cant believe Farrah fell for the scam. I'm hoping it was some made up plot by MTV!




Poor Gary, he cant even propose right!! I was shocked that she was mouthing off over at his moms house. She has no class whatsoever. Pure trash!!! 

Nah no made up plot...these scams are all over Craigslist. Who in their right mind would pay $3000 to have a car shipped? That is more than half the value of the car!! You always have to remember in life if it sounds to good to be true it probably is! 

Plus you NEVER pay someone when YOU are selling a car!! Durrr!! You are supposed to be receiving the $$ LOL!


----------



## Belle49

ILuvShopping said:


> it took me awhile... but i'm finally awake lol
> 
> at first i thought you meant that kyle looks like ryan.
> 
> but you mean that bentley looks like kyle, right??




YES! ha ha and I just re-read what I wrote and wow what a hot mess lol


----------



## michie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> But do you believe she had the audacity to walk away and leave Sophia on the bed. Poor Farrah wanted quiet...well geez Sophia just wants to survive to the next day without a broken neck right? My gawd, she should have been the one to give the baby up for adoption. Might be harsh to some, but that baby will be injured one day because of Farrah's negligence!



I could've written that scene, especially given how Sophia had almost fallen when Farrah had just gotten on the phone. Instead of her being smarter then and placing her on the floor, she pulls her back and then gets up.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Shows how immature she is. She cant think 10 minutes ahead of the situation. I swear that baby is going to be full of bumps and bruises, poor lil girl.


----------



## couture diva

Just read this on usmagazine.com

*Exclusive: Teen Mom's Farrah Opens Up About Death of Sophia's Dad*

Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham opens up to the new issue of Us Weekly about the death of 18-month-old daughter Sophia's dad, Derek Underwood.

"It's getting easier," says Abraham, 19, of Underwood, who died in a car accident just two months before Sophia was born in February 2009. "It's hard to deal with the fact that Sophia never got to meet her dad. But now that I've come out on the show about it, I'm really happy I did."

Despite her rocky relationship with Underwood (the couple -- who dated on and off for two years -- hadn't spoken for four months before he died), Abraham says he would have been a great father.

"He would have been loving and supportive and taken care of both of us. When Sophia was born, her face looked just like his, and so did her toes! I wish he would have been there," she tells Us. "I made Sophia a baby book with notes that he and I wrote to each other. It's a big collection of our relationship. I have pictures of us going to dances and lots of memories written down to share. I want her to know that he was a happy person who liked to have fun."

She's waiting for the right time to open up to Sophia.

"When she can comprehend everything, I'm going to open up about what happened," says Abraham, who will get her associate's degree this November. "It's not going to be easy, but I want her to know she's loved and not feel the void of not having her dad there."

Now, she is leaning on her parents for help. She calls her relationship with her mom, Debra Danielson, "a work in progress."

Danielson was arrested and charged with domestic assault after their tension over Abraham's seeming lack of attention toward her newborn escalated into an altercation and police were called. Danielson pleaded guilty to the lesser charge of interference with a police officer and was ordered to take anger management classes.


"We're a lot better. We try to go to counseling at least once a month. We're definitely past the incident, and we've forgiven each other," says Abraham. "I see or speak to my parents [Danielson and dad Michael] daily now, and they're the best babysitters I could find!"

For exclusive interviews with Maci, Amber and Catelynn, pick up the new issue of Us Weekly, on stands today!


----------



## couture diva

^I'm guessing the family of her baby daddy no longer cares if she talks about him because I could have sworn that I read something before that said they filed some type of injuction against her mentioning him in the show.

And based on the above the picture sophia looks just like her dad


----------



## Lanier

Sophia looks SO much like her dad!


----------



## ILuvShopping

it's one thing to look at your child and to see your ex in them.... but it's a completely different thing to look at your child and see their deceased father.....i would think it would be really tough.
i get a little teary eyed every time farrah brings him up and about how sophia will never know him.


----------



## pursegrl12

why not put amber & catelynn on the cover as well?


----------



## buzzytoes

couture diva said:


> Just read this on usmagazine.com
> 
> *Exclusive: Teen Mom's Farrah Opens Up About Death of Sophia's Dad*
> 
> Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham opens up to the new issue of Us Weekly about the death of 18-month-old daughter Sophia's dad, Derek Underwood.
> 
> "It's getting easier," says Abraham, 19, of Underwood, who died in a car accident just two months before Sophia was born in February 2009. "It's hard to deal with the fact that Sophia never got to meet her dad. But now that I've come out on the show about it, I'm really happy I did."
> 
> Despite her rocky relationship with Underwood (the couple -- who dated on and off for two years -- hadn't spoken for four months before he died), Abraham says he would have been a great father.
> 
> "*He would have been loving and supportive and taken care of both of us*. When Sophia was born, her face looked just like his, and so did her toes! I wish he would have been there," she tells Us. "I made Sophia a baby book with notes that he and I wrote to each other. It's a big collection of our relationship. I have pictures of us going to dances and lots of memories written down to share. I want her to know that he was a happy person who liked to have fun."
> 
> She's waiting for the right time to open up to Sophia.
> 
> "When she can comprehend everything, I'm going to open up about what happened," says Abraham, who will get her associate's degree this November. "It's not going to be easy, but I want her to know she's loved and not feel the void of not having her dad there."
> 
> Now, she is leaning on her parents for help. She calls her relationship with her mom, Debra Danielson, "a work in progress."
> 
> Danielson was arrested and charged with domestic assault after their tension over Abraham's seeming lack of attention toward her newborn escalated into an altercation and police were called. Danielson pleaded guilty to the lesser charge of interference with a police officer and was ordered to take anger management classes.
> 
> 
> "We're a lot better. We try to go to counseling at least once a month. We're definitely past the incident, and we've forgiven each other," says Abraham. "I see or speak to my parents [Danielson and dad Michael] daily now, and they're the best babysitters I could find!"
> 
> For exclusive interviews with Maci, Amber and Catelynn, pick up the new issue of Us Weekly, on stands today!


 
I find this interesting since on 16 & Pregnant she said he was mean and emotionally abusive.


----------



## aklein

^ I think so too.  It's like she doesn't watch the show she is on.  Has she not seen that the baby daddy's on the show are pretty much worthless?!


----------



## KarraAnn

Love Maci, HATE her shoes! always!


----------



## Kansashalo

buzzytoes said:


> I find this interesting since on 16 & Pregnant she said he was mean and emotionally abusive.


 
I thought so too.  In that article, she paints him to be a prince.

And is it just me or when she talks about her family, its in the sense of what they can'are doing for her?


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> it's one thing to look at your child and to see your ex in them.... but it's a completely different thing to look at your child and see their deceased father.....i would think it would be really tough.
> i get a little teary eyed every time farrah brings him up and about how sophia will never know him.



ITA it is very sad.  By the sound of it she is growing up and realizing she cannot function properly on her own. As much as she may not like it she needs her parents.




pursegrl12 said:


> why not put amber & catelynn on the cover as well?




Well I am sure Amber probably got in a fight with the photographer, started yelling at him, and was kicked off the set. Maybe Catelynn wasnt allowed...Tyler probably still has her in the naughty chair 

Seriously, sometimes I have see covers where when you open them the remainder of the cast is on the inside. Like the cover folds out legal size, KWIM? Maybe they did that for all 4 girls?


----------



## Catalina_Beth

You can sidestep would-be scammers by following these common-sense rules:

DEAL LOCALLY WITH FOLKS YOU CAN MEET IN PERSON - follow this one simple rule and you will avoid 99% of the scam attempts on craigslist. 
NEVER WIRE FUNDS VIA WESTERN UNION, MONEYGRAM or any other wire service - anyone who asks you to do so is a scammer. 
FAKE CASHIER CHECKS & MONEY ORDERS ARE COMMON, and BANKS WILL CASH THEM AND THEN HOLD YOU RESPONSIBLE when the fake is discovered weeks later. 
CRAIGSLIST IS NOT INVOLVED IN ANY TRANSACTION, and does not handle payments, guarantee transactions, provide escrow services, or offer "buyer protection" or "seller certification" 
NEVER GIVE OUT FINANCIAL INFORMATION (bank account number, social security number, eBay/PayPal info, etc.) 
AVOID DEALS INVOLVING SHIPPING OR ESCROW SERVICES and know that ONLY A SCAMMER WILL "GUARANTEE" YOUR TRANSACTION.


----------



## frostee

ILuvShopping said:


> it's one thing to look at your child and to see your ex in them.... but it's a completely different thing to look at your child and see their deceased father.....i would think it would be really tough.
> i get a little teary eyed every time farrah brings him up and about how sophia will never know him.



I get sad also when she brings up Sophias dad 

I do get upset when I see things like her getting scammed, but I remember she is still young and hasn't had to really deal with to many grown up situations yet. Having a child at her age might make you have grown up faster, but there is still so much she won't know at her age.

As a grown adult woman I know about these scams. But heck, you see other grown adult men and women all the time who STILL don't know about this stuff and fall for it.

I am not saying Farrah is perfect, but we all make mistakes and learn from them.


Let me also add I know MTV films this and if this really happened and wasn't a set up thing, I am disappointed they didn't step in to warn her. I mean, I knew it was a scam right away when she said the person sent an extra $3,000 for shipping. If it was real, that is pretty messed up to let a teenage single mom get scammed for $3,000 just for ratings! JMO


----------



## michie

MTV doesn't step in unless a life is in danger. I can see why ppl think they should, but really, they're not a babysitting service. They are there for filming purposes. In real life, unfortunately, there won't be people to constantly butt in when you're making mistakes.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Nah no made up plot...these scams are all over Craigslist. *Who in their right mind would pay $3000 to have a car shipped? *That is more than half the value of the car!! You always have to remember in life if it sounds to good to be true it probably is!
> 
> Plus you NEVER pay someone when YOU are selling a car!! Durrr!! You are supposed to be receiving the $$ LOL!



who is going to spend $8000 to get a 2000 Dodge Neon in the first place??? 


I'm sorry to be blunt, but Amber is just vile.  Gary was absolutely right in the things he was saying to her at dinner (the rude comment escalated because of her, that she was a guest in someone's house, etc.).  Amber screams and screams that he has to change, that he can't talk to her a certain way because she's his fiancee and he can't say things like that to her. Is she kidding??? Really???? He has to treat her like a queen while she goes nuts about every minor little thing??

RUN GARY, RUN.


----------



## mcb100

^That is exactly why I wish they would stop proposing to each other and just leave each other alone. It's probably best for Leah's sake, honestly.


----------



## AlovesJ

michie said:


> Farrah is just stupid because she's too damned flip to be ignorant. She pulled a price out of her ass to sell her car, then it never even occurred to her that someone would just buy a car unseen when most ppl use CL to sell/do a pickup?? What an idiot.



I didn't like the diaper situation. That was ridiculous.


----------



## mundodabolsa

did the Bentley in the go-kart moment not sit well with anyone other than me??  am I overreacting, or is it completely wrong for a toddler to be in a go-kart??


----------



## michie

^Remember, Maci was into 4-wheelers, too, before she was pregnant.

I wonder if she told the guy that she needed a makeshift diaper...I found it kind of strange that he came out with towels, saying, "These are a little more absorbent...". LOL. That was a hot mess, though.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

frostee said:


> As a grown adult woman I know about these scams. But heck, you see other grown adult men and women all the time who STILL don't know about this stuff and fall for it.
> 
> I am not saying Farrah is perfect, but we all make mistakes and learn from them.



I agree, and that is why when your 18 and have a child you should be home with your parents and make the best of the situation. She rips both of them apart when they barely open their mouth. That is wrong. If she were home her father would have warned her, and probably she wouldnt have needed to sell the car. Karma! She needs to be less snotty to everyone!!

Also her friend said oh your just checking now??? She did check, but it was to late. She already wired the $. 




mundodabolsa said:


> who is going to spend $8000 to get a 2000 Dodge Neon in the first place???
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to be blunt, but Amber is just vile.  Gary was absolutely right in the things he was saying to her at dinner (the rude comment escalated because of her, that she was a guest in someone's house, etc.).  Amber screams and screams that he has to change, that he can't talk to her a certain way because she's his fiancee and he can't say things like that to her. Is she kidding??? Really???? He has to treat her like a queen while she goes nuts about every minor little thing??
> 
> RUN GARY, RUN.




 True!!!!! 

And YES Gary needs to RUN AS FAST AS HIS CHUBBY FEET WILL TAKE HIM!!!  My gawd Amber needs an enema!!! I have never watched such a nasty rotten piece of garbage like her before. Wonder why she didnt watch last season and think yeah I am rotten, and clean up her act? The only thing she did clean up was her weight problem!!  




mcb100 said:


> ^That is exactly why I wish they would stop proposing to each other and just leave each other alone. It's probably best for Leah's sake, honestly.



I know that poor little girl just looks at them all confused when they are screaming. Sad!!!




mundodabolsa said:


> did the Bentley in the go-kart moment not sit well with anyone other than me??  am I overreacting, or is it completely wrong for a toddler to be in a go-kart??




Ya know that was wrong. We have a go kart place and you have to be at least a certain age/size to get in them for insurance purposes. She should have had him on his lap at least. I was worried for the little guy.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

All these kids REALLY take a beating since they have such young kids for parents.  Poor Sophia flies off the bed, scalds her hand, Bentley flew off the couch and cracked his head on the table. These parents dont have a fully developed brain yet themselves.


----------



## michie

Well...accidents happen...kids fall out of beds and knock their heads before you can get to them (like Bentley did) all the time. I wouldn't necessarily blame their ages on that. Sophia, though...God, I sit on the edge of my seat every time Farrah's name comes across the TV.


----------



## pollinilove

so if the guy sends farrah 3000 extra to ship the car why did she send him money back i do not get how her scam went


----------



## IBleedOrange

michie said:


> MTV doesn't step in unless a life is in danger. I can see why ppl think they should, but really, they're not a babysitting service. They are there for filming purposes. In real life, unfortunately, there won't be people to constantly butt in when you're making mistakes.



I still think that thy owed it to her to say something (although I'd be curious to know what these girls are getting paid each episode/season). If this happened to anyone I knew (or even anyone I overheard talking about it), I'd feel obligated to tell them they're being scammed. 

I do think that Farrah uses the camera-people as a babysitting service. Like, when she leaves Sophia "unattended", she figures it'll be okay because the camera person is there to keep an eye on her. She should be forced to take a parenting class. 



pollinilove said:


> so if the guy sends farrah 3000 extra to ship the car why did she send him money back i do not get how her scam went



He claimed that he needed the money to arrange shipping.


----------



## DC-Cutie

all Farrah saw was extra $$$$.  that's it.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I was not a huge fan of the go kart thing either but the place did let the baby on!


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> Well...accidents happen...kids fall out of beds and knock their heads before you can get to them (like Bentley did) all the time. I wouldn't necessarily blame their ages on that. Sophia, though...God, I sit on the edge of my seat every time Farrah's name comes across the TV.


 
exactly. my almost 1 yr old has fallen quite a bit and bumped his head...if i had a camera on me 24/7, i would be called a bad mom too


----------



## PurseFreak17

The scene at dinner escalated because Gary did not support Amber. I totally hate them together and think Gary is a lazy pig, for sure, however the minute that guy piped up about Amber's family Gary should have defused the situation. Instead he got all tough guy on her and started in on her parenting skills, then threatening her...i mean it's constant with the threats...do what I want or I'm leaving you. Those are fighting words. My former best friend used to come at me like that, and after 13 years of friendship we called it quits. Nobody likes to feel that if they don't "behave" they will be left. It's ugly! And amber had every right to be pissed. NOBODY talks about my family, no matter how effed up they are. NOBODY! lol


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Luv2BuyBags said:


> And YES Gary needs to *RUN AS FAST AS HIS CHUBBY FEET WILL TAKE HIM!!!*  My gawd Amber needs an enema!!! I have never watched such a nasty rotten piece of garbage like her before. Wonder why she didnt watch last season and think yeah I am rotten, and clean up her act? The only thing she did clean up was her weight problem!!
> I know that poor little girl just looks at them all confused when they are screaming. Sad!!!


 
I almost spit out my coffee all over my desk here at work! Too funny!


----------



## afsweet

gary is by no means perfect, but IMO amber is worse. at least gary is aware of reality and knows he is flawed. amber, on the other hand, thinks she's miss perfect and that gary is the problem. i agree with gary that amber should have just shut her mouth and stuck around at easter dinner to be polite. she explodes into a rage as soon as someone "disrespects" her or even just disagrees with her. 

i felt bad for farrah being scammed even though it seems like such a blatant scam that no one could fall for. i'm glad that she didn't go running back to mom and dad though for money. but why does she even need a new car? for someone having financial problems, i would think getting a new car should be the least of her concerns. 

maci, kyle, and bentley seem like one happy family. i hope kyle stays and doesn't turn into a jerk like all the other guys on the show. he seems to have taken to bentley quite quickly. i hope bentley always remains as maci's #1 priority though no matter what guy she's with. 

am i the only one who thinks catelynn and tyler sending easter baskets to carly is excessive and even inappropriate? carly belongs to someone else now, and i feel like tyler and catelynn trying to be so involved like that complicates things and will make it harder for brandon and teresa to raise carly as their own. if i were brandon and teresa, i'd change the open adoption to a closed one (if possible). they need to be able to raise carly as their own, and catelynn and tyler will never heal completely if they keep trying to be involved in carly's life.


----------



## Belle49

pursegrl12 said:


> exactly. my almost 1 yr old has fallen quite a bit and bumped his head...if i had a camera on me 24/7, i would be called a bad mom too



Same here!


----------



## aklein

mundodabolsa said:


> did the Bentley in the go-kart moment not sit well with anyone other than me?? am I overreacting, or is it completely wrong for a toddler to be in a go-kart??


 
It kinda caught me off guard too.  If it were Farrah, I wouldn't have been surprised, but I expected more from Maci.  It bothered me.  I was surprised it was allowed, but it seemed like Maci realized right away that Bentley was freaked out by it.  I was surprised he didn't have to wear a helmet.  All the go kart places I have ever been to require everyone to wear a helmet.



michie said:


> Well...accidents happen...kids fall out of beds and knock their heads before you can get to them (like Bentley did) all the time. I wouldn't necessarily blame their ages on that. Sophia, though...God, I sit on the edge of my seat every time Farrah's name comes across the TV.


 
This.


----------



## Chantilly0379

aklein said:


> It kinda caught me off guard too. If it were Farrah, I wouldn't have been surprised, but I expected more from Maci. It bothered me. I was surprised it was allowed, but it seemed like Maci realized right away that Bentley was freaked out by it. I was surprised he didn't have to wear a helmet. *All the go kart places I have ever been to require everyone to wear a helmet.*
> 
> 
> Really, I've never been to any go-kart place that we've ever had to wear helmets.  My LO was about 2 yrs old when we went to Panama City Beach, FL we took him to ride go-karts and none of us had to were a helmet.


----------



## aklein

^Maybe because I have only been in PA and NJ.  So it might have something to do with state laws? 
Maci's in Tennessee, right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

stephc005 said:


> am i the only one who thinks catelynn and tyler sending easter baskets to carly is excessive and even inappropriate? carly belongs to someone else now, and i feel like tyler and catelynn trying to be so involved like that complicates things and will make it harder for brandon and teresa to raise carly as their own. if i were brandon and teresa, i'd change the open adoption to a closed one (if possible). they need to be able to raise carly as their own, and catelynn and tyler will never heal completely if they keep trying to be involved in carly's life.


 
The only way I would find it appropriate is if they asked BEFORE sending the basket.  Sicne it's reality TV, who know what happened during the editing process.  But I do agree with you, that if I were Brandon and Teresa, I would have it closed, if possible.  Especially after seeing how they're acting on the show.  It's just a snipit, but I can imagine that it's probably worse in reality.


----------



## MM83

pursegrl12 said:


> Well...accidents happen...kids fall out of beds and knock their  heads before you can get to them (like Bentley did) all the time. I  wouldn't necessarily blame their ages on that. Sophia, though...God, I  sit on the edge of my seat every time Farrah's name comes across the TV.


 




pursegrl12 said:


> exactly. my almost 1 yr old has fallen quite a bit and bumped his head...if i had a camera on me 24/7, i would be called a bad mom too



Kids are going to get hurt, you can try and protect them as much as possible, but it's going to happen. When I was first learning how to walk, my Mom said I fell against the corner of the coffee table and busted my lip. I'm sure CPS would have been called had there been a camera crew there. I did a lot of things growing up, while my Mom's back was turned, it doesn't mean she was a bad Mom, either. Things just happen in the blink of an eye, it's that simple. 

Isn't the purpose of bumps, scrapes and bruises to teach a lesson? Hurts= don't do it.


----------



## Chantilly0379

aklein said:


> ^Maybe because I have only been in PA and NJ. So it might have something to do with state laws?
> Maci's in Tennessee, right?


 

Yeah that could be it.

I'm gonna have to go check it out online...how long does it take MTV to put their epi online


----------



## aklein

I know that it's already up because I watched it online yesterday.  MTV is usually pretty good about getting shows up right away.


----------



## Chantilly0379

aklein said:


> I know that it's already up because I watched it online yesterday. MTV is usually pretty good about getting shows up right away.


 
K ty Im gonna chk it out


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> The only way I would find it appropriate is if they asked BEFORE sending the basket.  Sicne it's reality TV, who know what happened during the editing process.  But I do agree with you, that if I were Brandon and Teresa, I would have it closed, if possible.  Especially after seeing how they're acting on the show.  It's just a snipit, but I can imagine that it's probably worse in reality.



well they had to have asked right?? last season they were complaining because they didn't know carly's last name or where the family lived. so how where they able to send an easter basket without knowing this information?

and if this was an open adoption then i really don't see anything wrong with this. i mean what else is open adoption suppose to mean?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> well they had to have asked right?? last season they were complaining because they didn't know carly's last name or where the family lived. so how where they able to send an easter basket without knowing this information?
> 
> and if this was an open adoption then i really don't see anything wrong with this. i mean what else is open adoption suppose to mean?


 
or the other possibility: they sent the gift to the adoption agency lady and she forwarded it on to the daughter.  I dunno, just a guess.

An open adoption has many limitations w/the adoptive parents having the upperhand.  Hence the reason they didn't/don't know where they live, last name, etc...  A lot of it for security reasons, in case the birth parents try to kidnap the child.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i understand the reasoning for not sharing the last name and address and etc... i guess i just don't understand why someone would agree to an open adoption if they don't want the bio parents sharing in the life of the child, like sending them gifts or them wanting photos... etc. 

i'm actually more for a closed adoption... i think an open adoption could be very confusing to a young child once they start to become an age where they become aware that something is not quite 'normal'.

at the fair last week i saw a very young girl with a baby's foot print tattooed on her shoulder with a name and date... very similiar to caitlynn's... it made me wonder!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I get what you're saying.  I'm for closed adoption, too.  It can be confusing for everyone involved.  In the case of Catelynn and Tyler, they were too young to have a child and IMO, too young to handle an open adoption properly.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i agree - it's like they want all the good benefits of being a parent... without actually being one. sorry kids, not how that works!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I think the type of adoption is really personal to the situation. I knew a few teenage parents that did both and both cases some were good and some were bad. The most important thing about adoption is acceptance and closure. 

The birth parents have to make peace with their decision and move on. In this case I think by being on the show Cate and Tyler are not getting the proper closure from their adoption because their storyline is based solely on that and they are constantly having to talk about it. I almost feel like MTV is exploiting their situation a bit.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> or the other possibility: they sent the gift to the adoption agency lady and she forwarded it on to the daughter. I dunno, just a guess.


 
Actually, that is how they do it because Brandon and Theresa have not revealed their last name or even their address due to privacy concerns. When Catelynn and Tyler get pictures, it's first sent to the adoption agency representative, and then forwarded to the kis.

I didn't find the Easter basket gift inappropriate at all. I sincerely doubt they just up and decided to make the basket to send; there is a serious approval process that involves the consent of Carly's parents.



> did the Bentley in the go-kart moment not sit well with anyone other than me?? am I overreacting, or is it completely wrong for a toddler to be in a go-kart??



I thought it was ridiculous. I don't care that people put their toddlers on go-carts every single day OR that a child can wear a helmet on it. I definitely would not let my child use one.

And I was on Amber's side with regard to the comments Gary's relative made. It was SO rude. She offered up her family's place so you don't have to spent $$ on a hotel, and you insult her family? So rude. He's lucky Amber just sat there and didn't wallop him upside his head.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm losing my mind... i wanted to post another reply and ended up posting it in another thread... came back here and i thought tpf ate my message lol

anyways.. i said i thought a closed adoption would help tyler as well.... i think he feels the need to be involved since it's an open adoption.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler need counseling - by himself.  He needs to deal with the adoption, Butch, and finding out that Catlynn wasn't a virgin when they slept together..


----------



## chantal1922

^^He sure does


----------



## pollinilove

they gave the easter basket to the adoption case worker and she will then give the basket to the adopted parents




ILuvShopping said:


> well they had to have asked right?? last season they were complaining because they didn't know carly's last name or where the family lived. so how where they able to send an easter basket without knowing this information?
> 
> and if this was an open adoption then i really don't see anything wrong with this. i mean what else is open adoption suppose to mean?


----------



## PurseFreak17

And I was on Amber's side with regard to the comments Gary's relative made. It was SO rude. She offered up her family's place so you don't have to spent $$ on a hotel said:
			
		

> ^Cosigning. If I were an italian girl from Patterson,NJ with a hairline down to my eyelids and 4 screaming kids, this might have been cause for some table flipping,


----------



## pollinilove

i was watching 17 again and tyler is dressed like zach effron lol . when zach shows up to school for the frist time and the kids say what did you do take k feds clothing


----------



## laurineg1

Sorry to ask this question again, but I just don't understand the Farrah situation with the car.  If the car cost $5,000.00 and she got a check for $8,000.00 ($3000.00 for shipping) why would she send the $3000 back to the buyer of the car?  Wouldn't she keep it to pay the fee for HER to ship the car to the person buying the car??


----------



## pollinilove

thats what i was thinking i do not get it 



laurineg1 said:


> Sorry to ask this question again, but I just don't understand the Farrah situation with the car. If the car cost $5,000.00 and she got a check for $8,000.00 ($3000.00 for shipping) why would she send the $3000 back to the buyer of the car? Wouldn't she keep it to pay the fee for HER to ship the car to the person buying the car??


----------



## wordpast

I don't think she thought she was sending the money back to the "buyer". I think she thought she was sending it to the person that was supposedly going to pick up the car and ship it. 

Or I could be wrong? Either way, if it sounds to good to be true it probably is. Hopefully she's learned from this.


----------



## pollinilove

ok so it could have been 2 people in on the scam or the one person using 2 names


----------



## SarahLin

In a way I feel bad for Farrah because she jsut doesn't get it. She's very immature but seems to be trying _really_ hard to prove to her family and herself that she is mature. She has her priorities all bass ackwards. She can barely pay rent but she wants a new car just so she can have a sun roof and automatic locks? Then she doesn't even figure out how much it's worth she just types in a random number she'd like to receive for it. Then receives a bogus cheque and actually transfers her own money to some stranger before even seeing if the cheque is real. She just has no life experience and has no idea what she's doing.

She really doesn't seem at all prepared to take care of Sophia even though she's been taking care of her for a year now. She is not naturally nurturing and motherhood did not just come to her once she had a child. She always leaves Sophia unattended because she really has no idea about all the terrible things that could happen to her baby while she is in the other room. She has a hell of a lot to learn about the world and unfortunately she's learning it while taking care of an infant.


----------



## meela188

PurseFreak17 said:


> ^Cosigning. If I were an italian girl from Patterson,NJ with a hairline down to my eyelids and 4 screaming kids, this might have been cause for some table flipping,


Awww Theresa, don't you just love her class


----------



## pollinilove

this season its tyler that i hate . who does he think he is asking for phone records jerk. im happy that i do not see much of ryan . farrah why would you sell your car alone your still young and need help from mom and dad.


----------



## BurberryLvr

If you start out with an open adoption, can the adoptive parents decide to close it?  Or do all parties need to agree to that?

I may be overly suspicious, but it seems odd that only Maci and Farrah  are on the cover of US magazine - is this because they are the "pretty" ones?


----------



## missjenny2679

I think Farrah is really hoping to gain a lot of fame from being on this show like The Hills girls.


----------



## AlovesJ

Someone on my fb liked The Girls of 16 & Pregnant, curious I clicked on it. Looking through the pictures it looks like the next Teen Mom will have different moms. 

The camera crews are there for Jenelle's baby's first birthday.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...0885924949&ref=fbx_album&fbid=145044048847299


----------



## SarahLin

^I believe i read somewhere that they are adding a couple of the moms from season 2 of 16 and Pregnant to next season's Teen Mom but still keeping the other girls on the show.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

That sounds good to add some of the other girls.  They need to get rid of Catlynn and Tyler.


----------



## MM83

AlovesJ said:


> Someone on my fb liked The Girls of 16 & Pregnant, curious I clicked on it. Looking through the pictures it looks like the next Teen Mom will have different moms.
> 
> The camera crews are there for Jenelle's baby's first birthday.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=316022&id=107600885924949&ref=fbx_album#!/photo.php?pid=342290&id=107600885924949&ref=fbx_album&fbid=145044048847299




UGH. Lizzie Waller? Talk about someone with no eyebrows. As much as I tried to like her for being mature and responsible, I can't stand to look at her. Her teeth match her skin. Blech. 

Teen Mom needs some new faces, but I didn't like anyone from last season of 16 & Pregnant. Except for Chelsea, I liked her. I liked the Dad that had the twins too, but I doubt they'll put him on there. I especially hated Janel. I wonder if she'll be high all the time while they film...


----------



## pursegrl12

BurberryLvr said:


> If you start out with an open adoption, can the adoptive parents decide to close it? Or do all parties need to agree to that?
> 
> I may be overly suspicious, but it seems odd that only Maci and Farrah are on the cover of US magazine -* is this because they are the "pretty" ones?*


 
that's what i was getting at


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

michie said:


> Well...accidents happen...kids fall out of beds and knock their heads before you can get to them (like Bentley did) all the time. I wouldn't necessarily blame their ages on that. Sophia, though...God, I sit on the edge of my seat every time Farrah's name comes across the TV.



Yes accidents do happen BUT my point was she walked out of the room because Sophia was making noise. She left the baby on a HIGH bed. Put her on the floor and walk to the other room. My point was dont leave the baby in the situation where she will get hurt. Farrah cant think 2 seconds ahead of herself. 

Bentley fell yes BUT he was in his fathers arms. Big difference in my eyes. That was an unforeseen accident, where in Sophia's case you knew she was going to try to follow mommy and fall off the bed!!  Farrah could have prevented it. Just like leaving her in a sink while Farrah goes online. Farrah is to young to have a child!!





pollinilove said:


> so if the guy sends farrah 3000 extra to ship the car why did she send him money back i do not get how her scam went





laurineg1 said:


> Sorry to ask this question again, but I just don't understand the Farrah situation with the car.  If the car cost $5,000.00 and she got a check for $8,000.00 ($3000.00 for shipping) why would she send the $3000 back to the buyer of the car?  Wouldn't she keep it to pay the fee for HER to ship the car to the person buying the car??




It is all over Craigslist. We are propositioned every day from a crook or two on that site.  They send you a check for $8000, saying it will be $3000 to ship the car. They want you to pay the shipper, the shipper is part of the scam. He collects the $3000 and runs and probably splits it with the "buyer" of the car! I wanna know if she transferred title. She may be able to still sell her car. 

Their checks are good most of the time so when someone like Farrah calls there are funds there. They then whip those funds out and as soon as your wire for shipping is sent they are there within minutes to cash out. 

^laurin she did "keep" the $3000 in a sense, she sent it to the "shipper" who is just scammer #2 in the scam.


----------



## Ladybug09

Farrah and Macy are on the cover of US Weekly.


----------



## ilovemylouisv

I love this show!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Is there new episode on tonight or not? I saw there was a movie on tonight in the normal time slot.


----------



## Jeneen

I don't think there is a new one this week. Gotta wait until next week :-/


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Nevermind I just saw the commercial that says it's next Tuesday instead.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I miss the train wrecks!  I cannot wait until next week!  LOL  TV addiction sucks!


----------



## divadivine682

^ I just popped in here and saw there wasn't a new one last night...thank goodness, I thought my DVR screwed me over when it wasn't there this morning!! LOL


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Yup it wasn't one ither on MTV Canada. Instead it was another show about a high school called TAPP for pregant teens or moms. Glad to see many of them trying hard to provide for their kids, graduate, and were going off to college.

But i miss my Teen Moms! And i was actually home to watch it! Sometimes i come home around midnight from my boyfriends and it starts again by 1am but i need to get to sleep for work in the morning so i usually miss it. Still ahven't seen most of last weeks episode either. Just the usual Amber screaming at Gary and i saw Sophia fall. All i could think of was "Wow it finally happened". I wonder if she feels stupid especially knowing it was all on camera.


----------



## one2many

This is probably going to sound really dumb but can someone explain the "buying of the car" thing to me.  Someone "bought" the car for $5K, sent her an extra $3K to ship it.  She deposited the $3K and took out money for a money order (without actually letting the checks clear).  Who was the money order going too?  She has fraudulent checks but still has her vehicle but what was the money order for?  Sorry if that question sounds dumb but I'm just confused.


----------



## pursegrl12

one2many said:


> This is probably going to sound really dumb but can someone explain the "buying of the car" thing to me. Someone "bought" the car for $5K, sent her an extra $3K to ship it. She deposited the $3K and took out money for a money order (without actually letting the checks clear). Who was the money order going too? She has fraudulent checks but still has her vehicle but what was the money order for? Sorry if that question sounds dumb but I'm just confused.


 
see post #1613 on the previous page. i didn't get it either until i read that post. i can't believe people are _that_ dumb!


----------



## one2many

^^Thank you.  I kind of figured this question was probably already addressed but I'm not a normal reader of this thread so I didn't feel like reading back (laziness I know).  So thanks for showing me the right post #.

I'm not a fan of craigslist to begin with so it always boggles my mind why people do business there.  No offense to people that like it but it's an unwholesome site to put it nicely.


----------



## wifeyb

AlovesJ said:


> Someone on my fb liked The Girls of 16 & Pregnant, curious I clicked on it. Looking through the pictures it looks like the next Teen Mom will have different moms.
> 
> The camera crews are there for Jenelle's baby's first birthday.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=316022&id=107600885924949&ref=fbx_album#!/photo.php?pid=342290&id=107600885924949&ref=fbx_album&fbid=145044048847299



pretty excited about this fb page! i cant stand janelle!!! wasnt she the one that was pregnant with the twins??? but on the fb page i just see her and one little boy...i could have swore she was prego with 2 girls....


----------



## wifeyb

farrah farrah farrah! i know if i was about to sell something that was worth that much, i would check with a few people before doing anything like she did. AND would only deal local people only!!!! 

and the diaper with the small towels from the car place? lol i dunno what to say....

Maci- i like so much how she is always with Bently, she doesnt pawn him off on her parents so she can go see her friends at college, or go on a date with Kyle, she brings him most everywhere with her, i think shes doing a great job.

Amber- just has a permanent attitude! she sounded so fake when she was talking toGary about the easter outfit in the beginning, and then when they got to dinner she threw a fit, and walked out, really engaged to each other 3 times now? smh

Catelynn & Tyler- i think next season they shouldnt be on the show, i mean really how long do we need to follow them after going thru with adoption? i understand the first few months...i do still think they are the cutest little couple, i know alot of people would diagree, but it just reminds me of feeling like you were in love for the first time in jr. high. lol. i dont like however, how shes like "carly would want us to be together forever" dont hold that over his head after each fight....you know?


----------



## missjenny2679

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but Farrah is in this weeks US Weekly. It's all about her "Painful Lesson" getting scammed.


----------



## pollinilove

why do you think catelynn mom is so mean ?


----------



## omgsweet

pollinilove said:


> why do you think catelynn mom is so mean ?


 
I think her Mom is mean to her because Catelynn thinks her family isn't good enough to raise Carly.  She wasn't going to be a good enough Grandma, so Catelynn found a better family.  I think her Mom resents her for that.  I think Catelynn was right though!


----------



## pursegrl12

^^^catelynn was right on the money!


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

I like this show. I watch it whenever it's on. Even 16 and Pregnant.


----------



## Megs

I'm happy that Farrah is trying to take care of Sophia and herself, while getting out of a bad situation. Her getting scammed is an unfortunate growing pain. I think all of us at some point made a really poor decision and lost some money (or something) - not saying exactly like Farrah, but kinda. Either way, she will NEVER do that again. 

Amber and Gary have a really really hostile relationship. Leah is around constant bickering and that is just not good for her I don't think. 

I ADORE Macy! I think she is great. 

Tyler needs to lay off Cait - but that is just my opinion!


----------



## kirsten

Here is a link with scans of US Weekly featuring Farrah, Maci and Amber

http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/50424644.html#cutid1


----------



## MM83

I think Catelyn's mom is mean because she's an angry person. I think she has substance abuse issues (and so does Butch) and I think she's angry at her life. Look at the woman, she looks, as my grandma would say, like she's ben rode hard and put away wet. I'm curious as to what her story is, as she looks like she's had a very hard life. If I recall she's not that old either, I think I remember something being said about her having Catelyn young, but I can't remember.

 Catelyn was right in knowing Carly wouldn't have had the life she deserved with them. Can you imagine her mom getting mad and kicking her out, only this time with baby? Because it would have happened, multiple times I'm sure. Why wasn't her little brother allowed to live with them, until now? That is very telling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> why do you think catelynn mom is so mean ?


 
2 reasons:

1.  she needs her meth
2.  Catelynn gets on MY nerves and I don't even know her, so I can see where some of the meanness comes into play.  She whines about Tyler wayyyyyy too much!  I'd get tired of hearing that all the time, too.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I Can't wait to see what Amber pick another fight with Gary tonight.  I missed these girls last week LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ "Dammit Gary" :lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

did anyone notice, the scene in the kitchen (at Catlynn's place) that there isn't a stove??


----------



## Belle49

Ummm did anyone hear Farrah "The state took away my childcare cause they think I make too much money and *MY MOM CANT HELP UNTIL SHE COMPLETES HER CLASSES*
HA HA she treats her mom sooo crappy but wants her to babysit


----------



## chantal1922

Belle49 said:


> Ummm did anyone hear Farrah "The state took away my childcare cause they think I make too much money and *MY MOM CANT HELP UNTIL SHE COMPLETES HER CLASSES*
> HA HA she treats her mom sooo crappy but wants her to babysit


Right! Farrah needs to learn she can't have it both ways!



DC-Cutie said:


> did anyone notice, the scene in the kitchen (at Catlynn's place) that there isn't a stove??


 I didn't notice. Now watch I am going on be on the lookout for the stoveless kitchen.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Butch obviously has some issues.  Hopefully 90 day she says what does that tell you.  OMG I wonder what goes on in that house.  Poor kid.  I also did not know Tyler had a sister.  She looked like she is sick that man is her father.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

God I hope Amber passes so we can stop hearing about the GED


----------



## chantal1922

^^me too
I wonder what Ryan is going to think if Maci transfers and moves 2 hours away.
Ok who is that blonde child @ Catelyn mom house? Is that her mom and Butch's kid?


----------



## KarraAnn

Catelyns mom is INSANE!! What the eff, did she just flip over nothing or what?! She needs to go with Butch to rehab!


----------



## chantal1922

^^ita they both need to be in rehab.


----------



## buzzytoes

chantal1922 said:


> ^^me too
> I wonder what Ryan is going to think if Maci transfers and moves 2 hours away.
> Ok who is that blonde child @ Catelyn mom house? Is that her mom and Butch's kid?


 
It's her Mom's son with a different Dad - don't think it is the same Dad as Caitlyn but it's not Butch either. 

Caitlyn's Mom was so horribly mean. That lady has some serious anger issues. Did they say what Butch when to prison for this time?? Didn't he just get out at the beginning of last season?? If he's been in and out of jail for most of Tyler's life how has he not had to be put away for good yet? Clearly he can't function as a contributing member of society if he keeps ending up in the pen.


----------



## Heath-kkf

It seems logical that Tylers dad, being on parole, probably failed a random drug test and that is why he had to go to rehab.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh ok I thought he was back in jail. Makes more sense that he is in rehab. I missed the frist 30 minutes and my DVR didn't pick it up for some reason.


----------



## MM83

Did no one notice Catelyn's little brother making out with the fridge? That struck me as odd.


----------



## pollinilove

that boy has seen something he should not  he was not just kissing the wall he was making out with the wall. i have a feeling he has seen his sister and tyler doing stuff


----------



## Star1231

^Right.  Discretion is clearly not practiced at that home. I was cringing when Caitlyn's mom was dropping f bombs and other expletives in front of the little kid.


----------



## AlovesJ

Star1231 said:


> ^Right.  Discretion is clearly not practiced at that home. I was cringing when Caitlyn's mom was dropping f bombs and other expletives in front of the little kid.



It was horrifying! Along with the little boy making out with the wall.


----------



## AlovesJ

pollinilove said:


> why do you think catelynn mom is so mean ?



Probably b/c her dope supplier is in rehab, and she is feening for drugs. Ehhh....they both looked tore up from the floor up when he was driving to rehab. I wonder if C & T feel embarrassed about them at all. I don't think I'd want to be a show that was going to film my family in that condition. Tyler's sister looks like she may end up in rehab in a couple of years too.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Catlynn and Tyler's family is just plain distrurbing.  The fact that the act like this while being filmed is scary.  I feel for them.  There is really no reason to be on Teen Mom they need to be on a rehab show.

Maci should not move.  I understand she has a new love etc.  But it is not fair to Ryan.  Her BF should move to where she lives, It makes more sense.  If I were Ryan I would not like someone taking my son two hours away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still disturbed at this whole Macy movin' in and introducing Bently to Kyle thing.  She's doing too much...


----------



## aklein

MM83 said:


> Did no one notice Catelyn's little brother making out with the fridge? That struck me as odd.


 
At first, I thought he was licking the wall.  Then he said, something about kissing the wall too.  That was just so creepy and odd.  Poor kid, he doesn't stand a chance.



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still disturbed at this whole Macy movin' in and introducing Bently to Kyle thing. She's doing too much...


 
I went to bed early,so Maci actually did move in with Kyle?


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> I went to bed early,so Maci actually did move in with Kyle?


 
no not yet.  but her even thinking about it is CRAZY and ver premature!  She needs to focus on school and Bently.  She has a home, parents that help her and is able to work and go to school.  

If Kyle really wants to be with her, he will wait and understand.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catalina_Beth said:


> God I hope Amber passes so we can stop hearing about the GED


 
Me too!  I mean really Amber could have her GED if she'd stop complaining about it and actually put forth the effort.  I bet the counselor is tired of seeing her, AGAIN!


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> no not yet. but her even thinking about it is CRAZY and ver premature! She needs to focus on school and Bently. She has a home, parents that help her and is able to work and go to school.
> 
> If Kyle really wants to be with her, he will wait and understand.


 
Oh gotcha.  I was gonna say!  ITA that it is way to soon for her to be thinking about anything with Kyle.  He seems like a nice guy but she needs to focus on Bentley and herself right now.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Heath-kkf said:


> It seems logical that Tylers dad, being on parole, probably failed a random drug test and that is why he had to go to rehab.


That's what I thought had to have happened. They were kind of talking like it was completely random. I don't think they could make him go to rehab if he didn't fail something. 

I also thought that Catlynn's mom was being especially mean/crazy b/c she's probably having withdrawals since her "supplier" is in rehab, just my guess.


----------



## pollinilove

amber could do home school


----------



## pollinilove

the dugger kids do home school  mom teaches the younger ones and the high school  kids use a lap top


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber + homeschool = disaster!

Who the hell would want to homeschool Amber?


----------



## chantal1922

I feel so bad for Catelyn little brother. Who knows the things he sees and hears at home. I also don't think Maci should move. I am glad she found new love but I think they should just date and see how the relationship grows. If she and Kyle are still together after graduation then fine but right now seems way too eary.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I am still wondering why Amber needs to quit her job to take her GED and etc??? Makes no sense....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catalina_Beth said:


> I am still wondering why Amber needs to quit her job to take her GED and etc??? Makes no sense....


 
nothing she does makes sense, right?


----------



## chantal1922

^^right! I don't want to sound harsh but a part of me feels that Amber is just plain lazy or doesn't see getting her GED as a priority. I know plenty of single moms who work, take care of their child and get their education. Amber can do it if she really wants to.


----------



## buzzytoes

^^^Cuz she's Amber. Nuff said.


----------



## mommyof01

I was so mad to see Caitlynn's mom chain smoking in front of the little boy. They seem like unfit parents!


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> no not yet.  but her even thinking about it is CRAZY and ver premature!  She needs to focus on school and Bently.  She has a home, parents that help her and is able to work and go to school.
> 
> If Kyle really wants to be with her, he will wait and understand.



Well, he was saying he didn't want to move because of his job, well Maci has a lot more things going against her moving than just a job!

I don't understand how she can be so unhappy where she is. It sounds like she sees Kyle every weekend and she goes to school and works so she should be kept pretty busy. She would have to drive back and forth alot anyway and would probably want to in order to see her friends and parents and for Ryan's visits.


----------



## IBleedOrange

I think Maci would be transferring from a 2 year college to a 4 year, which would be better for her in the long-run. I also think that it's hard to get a good understanding of how long they've actually been together (I know they've been friends for a while; they referred to dating for "months"). 

I think Ryan is an pretty crappy dad and it'll be interesting to see what a judge rules, especially if Maci does decide to move. From the last episode, it didn't really look like Ryan was too pleased about watching him while Maci had her final... can't really fathom why he's changed his mind (I mean, I _can_, but I don't think it's because he actually wants more time with Bentley).


----------



## cindyuwho

Last night I was thinking about Carly being adopted.  Caitlyn needs to be adopted too.  Her home life is just awful.  To think of all the crap that has happened to her and she can't even drive a car.  That's a lot of bad stuff for such a young age.


----------



## buzzytoes

Heath-kkf said:


> Well, he was saying he didn't want to move because of his job, well Maci has a lot more things going against her moving than just a job!
> 
> *I don't understand how she can be so unhappy where she is.* It sounds like she sees Kyle every weekend and she goes to school and works so she should be kept pretty busy. She would have to drive back and forth alot anyway and would probably want to in order to see her friends and parents and for Ryan's visits.


 

I think it's mostly the whole "new love" thing that is making her unhappy - just that she can't see him on a daily basis. She's never once mentioned being unhappy before Kyle came into the picture.


----------



## PurseFreak17

I'm sooo bummed to see Maci derailing. If she didn't have Bently, I'd say go for it. But to uproot her son for this guy seems nuts to me. But Life is, indeed, all about taking chances, and I'm pretty sure that if things go south with Kyle, Maci will do what's best for herself and her son and go back home to finish school. She's still young..BTW, are we sure Ryan is Bently's dad??! He looks A LOT like Kyle to me...

Amber is FOS. School isn't for her. She doesn't want it, so I don't know why she doesn't just own up to it. I don't see why she doesn't just get her cosmetology certificate and get a move on..


Caitlyn's mom is like going through withdrawl of something. Maybe Butch was her supplier? To see her chain smoking in front of the baby and cursing like a sailor...MY GOD!

Farrah has ZERO interest in her child. I watched while she talked her friend ( who bore a striking resemblence to Mandy Moore) and not ONCE did she look at Sophia, coo, or ahh..nothing. It was like Sophia wasn't in the room. When Bently is in the room with Maci, no matter who is around, she is super attentive to him and always has an eye on him. Farrah, not so much.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I want to punch Amber in her uterus so she'd at least have a reason to walk around with that face on her head.


----------



## Heath-kkf

PurseFreak17 said:


> I'm sooo bummed to see Maci derailing. If she didn't have Bently, I'd say go for it. But to uproot her son for this guy seems nuts to me. But Life is, indeed, all about taking chances, and I'm pretty sure that if things go south with Kyle, Maci will do what's best for herself and her son and go back home to finish school. She's still young..BTW, are we sure Ryan is Bently's dad??! *He looks A LOT like Kyle to me...*
> 
> Amber is FOS. School isn't for her. She doesn't want it, so I don't know why she doesn't just own up to it. I don't see why she doesn't just get her cosmetology certificate and get a move on..
> 
> 
> Caitlyn's mom is like going through withdrawl of something. Maybe Butch was her supplier? To see her chain smoking in front of the baby and cursing like a sailor...MY GOD!
> 
> *Farrah has ZERO interest in her child. I watched while she talked her friend ( who bore a striking resemblence to Mandy Moore) and not ONCE did she look at Sophia, coo, or ahh..nothing. It was like Sophia wasn't in the room. When Bently is in the room with Maci, no matter who is around, she is super attentive to him and always has an eye on him. Farrah, not so much.*





I think Bently has Ryan's eyes and looks like him in that aspect.

And sometimes its just how we are raised, whether we get a lot of affection from our parents when we're young, as to how we treat our own. I don't look at Farrah and see that her parents were all that extra affectionate towards her when she was young. Sometimes that continues on in the next generation.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Do these girls get paid to be on the show?


----------



## libelle

^Most likely. Why else would they air their dirty laundry on national television! I think the place Farrah works at gets like free advertising or something too. Theyre always focusing on the store name.

I know most of us are not in favor of Amber, but my goodness, I do feel sorry for that girl sometimes. Shes stuck in a runt and cant seem to get out of it.

I think Caitlynns mom is just stressed out because Butch is gone again. So shes taking it out on Cait. While she did get all crazy lady, she was a lot nicer at the end when Caitlynn cleaned the house and washed the dishes.

Kyle doesnt seem to understand the seriousness of raising a child.... I really hope Maci thinks about the move more thoroughly. If she and Kyle dont work out, then what?


----------



## afsweet

catelynn's mom is a total nut. there's no excuse IMO to be yelling at her that way and saying such hurtful things, and then to just say "thanks" for doing the dishes like that really fixes things. it's even worse that her mom couldn't control herself even in front of the little boy. 

i understand why maci wants to move to nashville so badly. i mean, i don't think it's the best thing to do right now, but it does make sense for her to see if the relationship can really last. i just feel bad that it means bentley will be away from his grandparents and father (even though ryan is not exactly father of the year material). 

farrah's speed dating experience was awkward to me. even though farrah doesn't want to be alone, she's still stuck on her former love. i do feel bad that she's doing all the mothering by herself. i found it weird that she said her dad doesn't have any money so he can't help her...does debra control the purse strings? 

i also think amber could get her GED if she really puts her all into it. i get that it's hard to work, study, and raise leah, but a lot of other people do it, and if getting her GED means as much to amber as she always claimed it was, then it's not out of reach. i think amber likes to make excuses for everything in her life, but if she can't even get her GED, how would she really expect to do online classes for a high school diploma?


----------



## tambles

Catalina_Beth said:


> Catlynn and Tyler's family is just plain distrurbing. The fact that the act like this while being filmed is scary. I feel for them. There is really no reason to be on Teen Mom they need to be on a rehab show.
> 
> 
> Maci should not move. I understand she has a new love etc. But it is not fair to Ryan. Her BF should move to where she lives, It makes more sense. If I were Ryan I would not like someone taking my son two hours away.


 
Maybe Dr. Drew will ask them to be on Celebrity rehab, next!


----------



## knasarae

stephc005 said:


> farrah's speed dating experience was awkward to me. even though farrah doesn't want to be alone, she's still stuck on her former love. i do feel bad that she's doing all the mothering by herself. i found it weird that she said her dad doesn't have any money so he can't help her...does debra control the purse strings?


 
Her parents are divorced.


----------



## MM83

I think part of the problem with Catelynn's Mom is she was detoxing, which is not an excuse by any means, but I think that had something to do with her short temper and violent outburst. I also noticed how Catelynn reacted to it, with indifference, which tells  me this has happened enough that she knows how to react. Not like this is any big revelation, that her mom is on drugs, but still. 

Bless her heart, I hope that she can get away from that life and create a better one for herself, leaving her mother in the dust.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's time for Catlynn to put on her big girl panties and do things on her own - finish HS, get a job, license, and car, so she can come and go as she pleases and LEAVE that hell hole of a house.  It's not a home, because home is where the heart is and there is NO LOVE in that place...


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

MM83 said:


> Bless her heart, I hope that she can get away from that life and create a better one for herself, leaving her mother in the dust.



That and I hope she finds herself an eyebrow technician or at least on online tutorial.

Damn girl.


----------



## MM83

BourgeoisStoner said:


> That and I hope she finds herself an eyebrow technician or at least on online tutorial.
> 
> Damn girl.



 I laughed and now I feel bad. Thanks.


----------



## sun.shyne

BourgeoisStoner said:


> That and I hope she finds herself an eyebrow technician or at least on online tutorial.
> 
> Damn girl.


 
_lmao!!!  _


----------



## pollinilove

catlynn mom asked her to help around the house and not just be lazy  i get that but say it in a nice way . example catlynn im under a lot of stress your older you need to help me around the house  i cant do it all alone .


----------



## sun.shyne

_Okay so I was finally able to watch last night and there's so much going on with these girls...

Catelynn...that house has to be a terrible place to be in.  No wonder she likes to be up under Tyler all the time.  I feel for that little boy who has to grow up listening to and seeing the stuff he probably does.  Catelynn's mom is a hot mess.  She acts like she's feenin' for drugs or something.  

Farrah...I really can't stand this girl.  She mentioned wanting her mom to help but she couldn't.  She curses her out, disrespects her, and wants her to help when its convenient for her.  She needs a rude awakening because you can't treat people like that and expect somebody to jump when you need help.  I think she loves Sophia but she seems to be very absent-minded and that is dangerous.  I keep thinking about when she left her in the hallway of the apt building or  in the sink when she turned the  hot water on.

Amber...anger management.  lol  She seems to be lazy and makes excuses on why she can't do this or shouldn't do that.  Not to toot my own horn but I was active duty in the military, my husband was in Korea, I had my 1st son who wasn't even 1 yet, and I was able to take my college classes.  And I didn't have family where I was stationed at!  She has been talking about that dang G.E.D. for too long.  If she really wanted it, she would have had it by now.  

Maci...I think she is a really good mother to Bentley BUT, like most others, I think this picking up and moving stuff is too much, too soon.  We really don't know how Ryan has changed as a father but it seems to me that he is making an effort.  For Maci to just pick up and move because of "new love" is selfish.  It doesn't seem like she is thinking about how that could effect Ryan and his relationship with Bentley.  Bentley is already calling Kyle da-da.  If they are really meant to be together, I don't see why they can't wait a little while before they make these kind of decisions. _


----------



## sun.shyne

pollinilove said:


> catlynn mom asked her to help around the house and not just be lazy i get that but say it in a nice way . example catlynn im under a lot of stress your older you need to help me around the house i cant do it all alone .


 
_Yeah, I definitely agree.  Catelynn should be helping out around the house but her mom BLEW UP!  _


----------



## DC-Cutie

sun.shyne said:


> _Bentley is already calling Kyle da-da.  _


 
  Ryan may not have been the best boyfriend to Macy, but he is Bently's father and to hear Bently call da-da must have made him furious!  Macy should have told him "not that's not da-da, that's Kyle"...  I'm sure she wouldn't want him calling another woman "ma-ma"


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

MM83 said:


> I laughed and now I feel bad. Thanks.



Don't feel bad - we are here to help!


----------



## pursegrl12

BourgeoisStoner said:


> That and I hope she finds herself an eyebrow technician or at least on online tutorial.
> 
> Damn girl.


 

omfg at online tutorial!!!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

pursegrl12 said:


> omfg at online tutorial!!!!!


 
I was thinking the same thing!!!

Am i the only one who thinks Kyle looks creepy? He's way too tanned for his blonde hair and brows!


----------



## DC-Cutie

HOTasFCUK said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!!
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks Kyle looks creepy? He's way too tanned for his blonde hair and brows!


 
yes, he looks creepy.  but so does Macy, with her orange tan and blazin' red hair...

Everybody on this show needs an Extreme Makeover


----------



## pursegrl12

HOTasFCUK said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!!
> 
> Am i the only one who thinks Kyle looks creepy? He's way too tanned for his blonde hair and brows!


 
yes, yes, yes!!!! that's what makes him look so odd to me!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

pursegrl12 said:


> yes, yes, yes!!!! that's what makes him look so odd to me!


 
Besises the fact that i don't find him attractive at all!!! I think Ryan is very good looking though although one episode last season it looked like he had a giant gumball in his cheek and he looked weird!


----------



## iamsmilin

HOTasFCUK said:


> Besises the fact that i don't find him attractive at all!!! I think Ryan is very good looking though although one episode last season it looked like he had a giant gumball in his cheek and he looked weird!


 
Ugh.  Sorry but Ryan is so not attractive to me. It's the personality and he's just so dumb.  The blank stares he gives the camera make me just want to smack him.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> it's time for Catlynn to put on her big girl panties and do things on her own - finish HS, get a job, license, and car, so she can come and go as she pleases and LEAVE that hell hole of a house.  It's not a home, because home is where the heart is and there is NO LOVE in that place...


ita


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Kyle looks like Key West's answer to Guy Fieri or whatever the hell that goof's name is.


----------



## AlovesJ

When Maci and Kyle were talking while laying in the bed didn't she say that she was his first girlfriend. You know you really have to wonder if there isn't some great side to Ryan. Why and how could he get another girlfriend?


----------



## Heath-kkf

Double post.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Surprised no one said anything about Maci's kid still having the pacifier. But I guess it could be misleading knowing MTV's editing history.

Does Caitlynn have any other friends? They so paint it out that all she has is her dysfunctional home life and Tyler.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

iamsmilin said:


> Ugh. Sorry but Ryan is so not attractive to me. It's the personality and he's just so dumb. The blank stares he gives the camera make me just want to smack him.


 
LOL i try not to think of how stupid, empty, and cheap he is. I wanted to smack him so hard when he didn't want to buy the stuff for Bently's 1st birthday cake.


----------



## iamsmilin

HOTasFCUK said:


> LOL i try not to think of how stupid, empty, and cheap he is. I wanted to smack him so hard when he didn't want to buy the stuff for Bently's 1st birthday cake.


 
Don't even get me started on that.  Dude, get off your lazy butt and find a J-O-B to support your kid.


----------



## knasarae

AlovesJ said:


> When Maci and Kyle were talking while laying in the bed didn't she say that she was his first girlfriend. You know you really have to wonder if there isn't some great side to Ryan. Why and how could he get another girlfriend?


 
Well, he got Maci.  There's somebody for everybody....unfortunately jerks get lots of girls.  Good ones too.


----------



## MM83

AlovesJ said:


> When Maci and Kyle were talking while laying in the bed didn't she say that she was his first girlfriend. You know you really have to wonder if there isn't some great side to Ryan. Why and how could he get another girlfriend?




Considering she got pregnant at 16 and they had been dating for a year (I think), that would make him 14 at the time of his first GF, that's not too bad.


----------



## pink1

It was in a magazine interview w/ her...maybe US Weekly.  She said she had given him the paci back.  Oh yes I remember random stuff I read in the gossip mags 



Heath-kkf said:


> Surprised no one said anything about Maci's kid still having the pacifier. But I guess it could be misleading knowing MTV's editing history.
> 
> Does Caitlynn have any other friends? They so paint it out that all she has is her dysfunctional home life and Tyler.


----------



## knasarae

^Yeah she said it was no point in trying to keep it away from him at home if he just got it back every time he went to Ryan's.


----------



## michie

MM83 said:


> Considering she got pregnant at 16 and they had been dating for a year (I think), that would make him 14 at the time of his first GF, that's not too bad.



I think she was older than 16 when she got pregnant.


----------



## Kansashalo

Well even though I'm on the fence about Maci moving to be closer to Kyle, at least she is planning out things ahead of time such as college, scouting for daycare for Bentley, etc. as opposed to just packing up her car and leaving (I've know a few women that have done that - BAD IDEA).  I just hope Kyle knows that it means to be involved with someone with a child - the game is higher now.

OMG I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired of Catelynn and Tyler - especially Tyler with that "hat to the side" look.  He reminds me of Bud from Married With Children when he remade himself in a rapper - Grand Master B. lol (Yes, I just dated myself too   ).


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I am tired of ANY kid on this planet today with their lil faux gangsta pants with the ass hanging out.  I mean seriously if my son EVER tried that I would make him wear a dress to school  

Do these kids realize what they are promoting wearing their STUPID pants that way?? And JayZ is the biggest smacked ass of them all for doing it too. He should know better. Idiots!!

Kansashalo were you recently at Build A Bear? Cute avatar!!


----------



## one2many

I'm confused.  Farrah is on the cover of OK Mag saying I'm Broke and how she is struggling to buy baby food.  She's been on the show for 3 seasons now, that's two teen mom's and a 16 and pregnant.  She's also done mag stories including this cover.  How can she have NO money?  I know she has things to pay for like rent, car, food, school, etc., but she has to be making a couple of thousand an episode plus a few thousand per mag story plus she works.  OK said she is also picking up extra shifts and modeling.  So where does all her money go?  Shouldn't she have at least a small amount of money?


----------



## Megs

DC-Cutie said:


> yes, he looks creepy.  but so does Macy, with her orange tan and blazin' red hair...
> 
> Everybody on this show needs an Extreme Makeover



This post made me ROFL!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I'm watching last weeks episode and couldn't stop laughing when Bentley first meets Kyle. He looked terrified but so would anyone else LOL he ran back to hide behind the couch!


----------



## kcf68

sun.shyne said:


> _Okay so I was finally able to watch last night and there's so much going on with these girls..._
> 
> _Catelynn...that house has to be a terrible place to be in. No wonder she likes to be up under Tyler all the time. I feel for that little boy who has to grow up listening to and seeing the stuff he probably does. Catelynn's mom is a hot mess. She acts like she's feenin' for drugs or something. _
> 
> _Farrah...I really can't stand this girl. She mentioned wanting her mom to help but she couldn't. She curses her out, disrespects her, and wants her to help when its convenient for her. She needs a rude awakening because you can't treat people like that and expect somebody to jump when you need help. I think she loves Sophia but she seems to be very absent-minded and that is dangerous. I keep thinking about when she left her in the hallway of the apt building or in the sink when she turned the hot water on._
> 
> _Amber...anger management. lol She seems to be lazy and makes excuses on why she can't do this or shouldn't do that. Not to toot my own horn but I was active duty in the military, my husband was in Korea, I had my 1st son who wasn't even 1 yet, and I was able to take my college classes. And I didn't have family where I was stationed at! She has been talking about that dang G.E.D. for too long. If she really wanted it, she would have had it by now. _
> 
> _Maci...I think she is a really good mother to Bentley BUT, like most others, I think this picking up and moving stuff is too much, too soon. We really don't know how Ryan has changed as a father but it seems to me that he is making an effort. For Maci to just pick up and move because of "new love" is selfish. It doesn't seem like she is thinking about how that could effect Ryan and his relationship with Bentley. Bentley is already calling Kyle da-da. If they are really meant to be together, I don't see why they can't wait a little while before they make these kind of decisions. _


 
Great Summary!  I totally agree!


----------



## xleslieanne

Hello all, first post on this website and I actually joined specifically to post this question. I figured it might be a great place to post it seeing as how my question deals with both Teen Mom and a purse! Haha. So in the last episode of Teen Mom, Maci was carrying a bag that I really liked and I was wondering if anyone may know who the purse was made by? I don't know if it's a high-end purse or not but I liked it and couldn't find any information about it anywhere else online. I've included a link to a video of the scene where she has the purse. It is in the video at approx. the 3:12 mark.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd0Um1YXnK0

Any suggestions as to where that one or one similar to it could be found would be great! Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

one dying question: what grade are Twisted Cap and No Eyebrows in?  Because I swear they should be finished HS by now.

Note: Twisted Cap = Tyler & No Eyebrows = Catelynn


----------



## DC-Cutie

how on earth did Maci kiss Ryan - he dips tobacco - eeeewwww....


----------



## PrettyInPink

I think Catelynn's mom is going through withdrawals. I can't explain her behavior any other way. Her mood swings are scary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PrettyInPink said:


> I think Catelynn's mom is going through withdrawals. I can't explain her behavior any other way. Her mood swings are scary.



withdrawal coupled with just being a nasty person!  She is mentally OFF and I would love to meet the men that laid down to procreate w/her - DAMN!


----------



## chantal1922

I am so over Catelyn's mom


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> I am so over Catelyn's mom


 
you ain't neva lied!  I'm over her, Butch, Catelyn and Tyler...  They ALL need to go to rehab and some kind of treatment program.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Sophia's cupcake face might just be the cutest thing EVER.


----------



## DC-Cutie

$10 bucks worth of flowers????   Don't spend too much, Gary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

$80K!  News flash Ryan, it's costs way more than that to raise a child.  So you're getting off pretty easy, considering you have to pay less than $150 per month.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ right! He has no idea!


----------



## PrettyInPink

DC-Cutie said:


> $80K!  News flash Ryan, it's costs way more than that to raise a child.  So you're getting off pretty easy, considering you have to pay less than $150 per month.



No kidding.


----------



## chantal1922

What is the point of Farrah inviting her mom to therapy if she is going to act like a brat?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah is a piece of WORK!  My goodness. She invited her mom to the session and now she's acting like a damn fool.  She is always bitter.  Yes her mother was wrong, yes she has been wrong - GET OVER IT.  You have one mother...


----------



## chantal1922

OMG I can't believe Gary is doing this?! WTF. Why would he listen to his loser friend?


----------



## PrettyInPink

Omg... Gary is a douche. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BREAK UP WITH EACH OTHER! If not only for the fact that I TRULY do not want to watch them on TV anymore!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG!  Gary is acting up because he's w/his friend.  He knows Amber will jack his azz up in a corner!

please add to the list of people I'm over: Amber and Gary!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Annnnnnnnnd.

Of course Amber & Gary made up. Again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci isn't playing fair.  Did she really think that Ryan wasn't going to find out she was planning on moving to Nashville to be with Kyyyyyyle (that's how she stretches out his name)?


----------



## PrettyInPink

^ Well, why is it that suddenly Ryan wants to be Super Dad? He was quite the ass last season. I don't believe he's had a sudden change of heart -- I believe he's motivated by money.


----------



## chantal1922

I find it interesting all of a sudden Ryan wants to be a dad. I think he is only doing it becuase his parents mentioned something about spending more time with Bently.


----------



## pollinilove

gary needs to loose his looser friend .


----------



## Heath-kkf

Doesn't Amber know the rule that you don't threaten to leave someone unless you really mean it? 

Maci fails to think about the effect of her moving on her kid's other relatives. I.E. His grandparents and etc. Its not fair to them regardless of Ryan's actions.


----------



## pollinilove

that hotdog looks good . if my kids did not have school in the morning i would wake them up and go to the store for some


----------



## DC-Cutie

PrettyInPink said:


> ^ Well, why is it that suddenly Ryan wants to be Super Dad? He was quite the ass last season. I don't believe he's had a sudden change of heart -- I believe he's motivated by money.



**Disclaimer: Not on Ryan or Maci's side.  I'm team Bentley**

I don't think he's playing Super Dad.  But I DO think that Maci should have told him she has intentions of moving, as Bentley's father.  Period!  The same way she went to court to get child support, he can go to court to have the arrangement re-worked.


----------



## chantal1922

*dead* @ amber and her friend dances moves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> that hotdog looks good . if my kids did not have school in the morning i would wake them up and go to the store for some



nothing like a fried hotdog!


----------



## pollinilove

is this about going to court or is she mad she cant move in with her man ? maci ryan story


----------



## PrettyInPink

HUGE SHOCKER... Tyler & Catelynn win prom king & queen 

I'm hoping that Farrah and her mom can start getting along a little better now.

And NEXT TIME... WHY AMBER!? WHY are you trying on wedding dresses!?!?!?!!?!?!??!?!


----------



## pollinilove

it would be funny if he got king and she did not get queen.


----------



## pollinilove

dont they look like burger king crowns ?


----------



## alliemia

i am so frustrated over catelynn's mom. doesn't cps watch these shows. that young son of hers needs to be taken out of the home. smoking and cursing in front of him. emotionally and verbally abusing catelynn. her mom looks like a drug addict piece of crap person. and butch is just nasty. looking at tyler's mom, who seems quite level-headed, you have to wonder if she had a period of drug use during the years she decided to marry and have kids with butch.


----------



## chantal1922

pollinilove said:


> dont they look like burger king crowns ?


 haha they do!


----------



## PurseFreak17

Dear God..Catelynn's hair and prom dress...WHY? The red one was OBV the cuter dress and more forgiving. Her damn breastesess were flopping all over the place in that supportless gown. 

Also, was anyone else jawed when her mom cursed her out in the car. I know Moms and daughters get into nasty spats, but good lord. She cursed her out like she would her equal or a stranger on the street. Not her daughter! Nuts, man. Nuts!

Gary is borderline retarded. Seriously.


----------



## DC-Cutie

alliemia said:


> and butch is just nasty.



Butch looks like he could be on the next installment of "To Catch a Predator"


----------



## PrettyInPink

DC-Cutie said:


> Butch looks like he could be on the next installment of "To Catch a Predator"



Is it bad that this made me laugh out loud?


----------



## leggeks

^^^


----------



## alliemia

really, they are some trashy people. catelynn and tyler are a higher class considerably than what their parents are.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Amber and Gary need to end things.  Gary can't go from trying to be so nice to playing games with Amber just because his friend wants him to.  That is not cool.  I know she can be a handfull but he looked so bipolar it is not even funny.

Catlynn needs help getting away from that woman.  I wanted to reach out and let her move in with me.  No one deserves to be treated like that especially in front of her friend. My heart broke for her. and of course they won king and queen it probably was fake and just for TV after all how much school has that poor girl missed.

Farrah well she needs her mom for finacial support as well as babysitting needs so yes it is time to bend the fences.  Get over yourself and make the best of it.

Maci you are a good mom and you are about to make a stupid decision.  Kyle should move to you.  You have a young son who has a father and grandparents please dont take that all away from him just for a man.  Have that man come to you. You are worth it.  Don't let another man run your life run his!


----------



## michie

She should've told him that she was looking to move. And, on the same token, this is one of the breaks of a broken family. You can't expect your ex to not move on with life, be it 150 miles away or in another country. The fact that you have a kid together will not dictate where someone lives/makes a better life. I would be pissed if a judge told me not to move.


----------



## pollinilove

and why did the mom call her friend a B ? in the car she said both of you are B  i felt bad for the friend


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Some you need to realize these are real people that you are talking about. They are not some high paid actors. Caitlin lives a really sad life and is so poor it seems. Why would you make fun of what she can afford for a prom dress? I guess most of you ladies don't know what it's like to be poor and have a druggy family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Some you need to realize these are real people that you are talking about. They are not some high paid actors. Caitlin lives a really sad life and is so poor it seems. *Why would you make fun of what she can afford for a prom dress? *I guess most of you ladies don't know what it's like to be poor and have a druggy family.



I just had to go back and read the posts from this episode and I didn't see where anybody made a comment about Catlyn's dress 

and I don't know what it's like to be poor or have a druggy family...  sorry, I just don't!


----------



## pollinilove

i would not have said it like that lol but i agree the red dress looked better on her figure



PurseFreak17 said:


> Dear God..Catelynn's hair and prom dress...WHY? The red one was OBV the cuter dress and more forgiving. Her damn breastesess were flopping all over the place in that supportless gown.
> 
> Also, was anyone else jawed when her mom cursed her out in the car. I know Moms and daughters get into nasty spats, but good lord. She cursed her out like she would her equal or a stranger on the street. Not her daughter! Nuts, man. Nuts!
> 
> Gary is borderline retarded. Seriously.


----------



## Megs

Tonight's episode was over packed with so much horribleness I can not put it into words. 

Gary was AWFUL tonight. He literally let some dude sitting next to him in a car tell him what to do/say to his own fiance. It was ridiculous. This was the first time Amber seemed like she was not causing any problems. Their relationship is rather turbulent. 

Farrah is so angry at her mom, and probably rightfully so, but if she wants to make it work she has to start to let go of all of that resentment. Hopefully they are getting there. 

Catelynn's mom needs help. NOW. The end. 

Maci has always seemed fair to Ryan, especially with his lack of parenting. No one can really expect she just live exactly where Ryan does forever - because he is there. But hopefully they come to an amicable agreement.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Cate looked much better in the red but in the end she still looked beautiful for prom and even though it was predictable I'm glad she and Ty got prom king & queen. Cate's mom makes Farrah's mom look like a saint and I thought that was damn near impossible.

I have no idea why we still watch Amber and Gary because they both need to grow up, especially Gary. It seems like neither is willing to put in the work that a real relationship requires.


----------



## alliemia

i thought catelynn looked very pretty in the purple dress, i liked her hair and make-up and i have nothing negative to comment on her prom attire. i see most prom dresses are bright colors, kinda cheaply made, it's for one night, and most high school students don't spend $$$ on their clothes anyhow.


----------



## tory_c

I can't believe ryan was complaining about paying 80k over what? 17 years? That's under 400 a month! And he has no job so it's his parents paying.


----------



## Lanier

chantal1922 said:


> I find it interesting all of a sudden Ryan wants to be a dad. I think he is only doing it becuase his parents mentioned something about spending more time with Bently.



Yup, I totally agree - I think he's asking for more visitation only because his parents are pushing HIM about it.


----------



## PurseFreak17

DC-Cutie said:


> I just had to go back and read the posts from this episode and I didn't see where anybody made a comment about Catlyn's dress
> 
> and I don't know what it's like to be poor or have a druggy family...  sorry, I just don't!



Ditto!

And I am THE bargain shopper supreme. My two favorite clothing stores right now? Forever21 and Hand M...so cheap is my middle name. My own prom dress was $50 at Macy's and I had a coupon . Prince isn't the issue, the dress simply didn't fit her well.

A lot of people feel bad about Catelynn's circumstances, as do I, but if the dress doesn't fit, it doesn't fit!


----------



## cindyuwho

Poor Caitlyn.  Boy she has a LOT to overcome.  No wonder she was a teen mom Tyler was probably the first close person to her to treat her well.

Gary is very very immature listening to his friend!  Amber should have stuck with making him leave.

Farrah wants to treat her mom like crap but still expects her to give her money and to help care for Sophia.  I thought the officer/lawyer who ever it was that was telling her that her mom had completed classes and therapy was spot on when he told her "you and your mom are cut from the same cloth, you&#8217;re both stubborn&#8221;.

Oh and I thought that Caitlyn's purple dress looked like a prom dress and looked the best of the few she tried on.  It appeared her only choices were what were at that one store her mom took her to.  She didn't really get to shop for a dress.  I thought she did the best she could given the limits that were forced on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gary and his friend sounded like Beevis and Butthead!


----------



## cindyuwho

It's just so sad that Gary is "man" enough to make a baby but not "man" enough to tell his friend to shut up.


----------



## pollinilove

i understand she only had the one store  but as for me i liked the red one thats all 



cindyuwho said:


> Poor Caitlyn. Boy she has a LOT to overcome. No wonder she was a teen mom Tyler was probably the first close person to her to treat her well.
> 
> Gary is very very immature listening to his friend! Amber should have stuck with making him leave.
> 
> Farrah wants to treat her mom like crap but still expects her to give her money and to help care for Sophia. I thought the officer/lawyer who ever it was that was telling her that her mom had completed classes and therapy was spot on when he told her "you and your mom are cut from the same cloth, youre both stubborn.
> 
> Oh and I thought that Caitlyn's purple dress looked like a prom dress and looked the best of the few she tried on. It appeared her only choices were what were at that one store her mom took her to. She didn't really get to shop for a dress. I thought she did the best she could given the limits that were forced on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catelynn and Tyler are on the cover of People magazine:

It has been nearly 16 months since teen parents Catelynn Lowell and Tyler Baltierra placed their baby daughter for adoption, a gut-wrenching decision that played out on the first season of MTV's cult hit reality series, 16 and Pregnant. 

Today, the couple &#8211; who placed their baby, named Carly, with a North Carolina couple &#8211; say they have no regrets about their choice. 

"We're not the right parents for her now," Catelyn, 18, tells PEOPLE in this week's cover story. Adds Tyler, also 18: "She deserves so much better." 

Still, Catelynn and Tyler &#8211; who are now engaged and currently appearing on the MTV spinoff Teen Mom &#8211; both acknowledge that the past year has been emotionally challenging. 

"When I see a dad and a little girl walking to the park, I think, 'I wish I could do that right now,' " admits Tyler, who has a tattoo of Carly's name, newborn handprint and birthdate. 

Notes Catelynn: "There's not a day she doesn't pass my mind. I want to make her proud."


----------



## aklein

You ladies covered it all.  This show is a hot mess.  That's all.

And if Catelynn's family is so poor, why was her mom driving a BMW to take her dress shopping?
I know it was older and a lower end model, but still, maintaining that baby can't be cheap.


----------



## pollinilove

his friend was a ugly jerk  i bet he has no one




cindyuwho said:


> It's just so sad that Gary is "man" enough to make a baby but not "man" enough to tell his friend to shut up.


----------



## cindyuwho

Thanks for writing about the BMW because I thought I must have imagined that last night.  

How does a woman who appears to be a druggie and an in jail man come up with a BMW.

If Caitlyn is now 18 she needs to get that HS diploma and RUN RUN away from that crazy family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Does Catelynn's mother work?


----------



## one2many

I was so upset last night at the end when Maci was driving home with Bentley.  She was talking on the phone with one hand, wiping away tears, gesturing and covering her eyes with her other hand.  Drive more carefully with your son in the car and others on the road!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

aklein said:


> You ladies covered it all.  This show is a hot mess.  That's all.
> 
> And if Catelynn's family is so poor, why was her mom driving a BMW to take her dress shopping?
> I know it was older and a lower end model, but still, maintaining that baby can't be cheap.



I was wondering the same thing, no its not cheap to maintain. My gawd I have a Mercedes and a frickin oil change is a couple hundred  

Her mother is a disgusting piece of sh!t!!! I cannot believe how she treated that poor girl. My gawd I just wanted to slap the crap out of her. And then she mocked her like a child. Unbelieveable!!

Ya know what I thought, she was high and once her buzz wore off she turned in to her miserable crappy self. Her face is so telling that she is a druggie. What a LOSER! I wonder what she thinks of herself once she sees the show.

Also who was the girl that went shopping with them? If it was a friend, and I am her mom, I would be calling that ***** up and telling her to watch her back for calling my daughter a *****! Cause Cat's mom said both you *****es. This woman needs to be locked up in jail and just throw away the key. 

If I was Catelynn I would tell her mother thank god she gave the baby up for adoption, I would never want her around you!.





one2many said:


> I was so upset last night at the end when Maci was driving home with Bentley.  She was talking on the phone with one hand, wiping away tears, gesturing and covering her eyes with her other hand.  Drive more carefully with your son in the car and others on the road!




I noticed too. This show is a trainwreck with these young mothers. I noticed AGAIN frickin Hannah puts Sophia on that damn counter and walks away. I wonder how many times this kid has hit her head from Hannah's inability to take care of her. 


As for Gary, I would tell that ass to take a hike and once and for all NOT look back. He is such a moron. I cannot believe he wouldnt come home to babysit, ON HER BIRTHDAY!!! OMG he is such a drip. 

But that lil baby was beyond adorable giving that teddy bear a kiss. So sweet. Love that lil girl.

And finally that douche Ryan is ONLY taking Maci to court so he doesnt have to pay more $$. He said the more I have him the less I have to pay. That told me right there. He wont be there WITH Bentley, his parent will. 

These kids ALL need a therapist!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I cringe when I hear one parent ask another parent (living in the same home): can you BABYSIT our son? 

WTF?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> And finally that douche Ryan is ONLY taking Maci to court so he doesnt have to pay more $$. *He said the more I have him the less I have to pay.* That told me right there. He wont be there WITH Bentley, his parent will.


 
I must have missed that dialogue!


----------



## PurseFreak17

Originally Posted by Luv2BuyBags   

And finally that douche Ryan is ONLY taking Maci to court so he doesnt have to pay more $$. He said the more I have him the less I have to pay. That told me right there. He wont be there WITH Bentley, his parent will.  

Ryan didn't say that. Maci did. 

Honestly, Ryan's an idiot. His parents want more time, and he has his friends telling him he should have more time. Who knows what he wants?


----------



## PurseFreak17

cindyuwho said:


> Oh and I thought that Caitlyn's purple dress looked like a prom dress and looked the best of the few she tried on. It appeared her only choices were what were at that one store her mom took her to. She didn't really get to shop for a dress. I thought she did the best she could given the limits that were forced on her.


 
You make it sound as though she was shopping at the Salvation army. Lord! lol. Seemed like there were plenty of dresses in that shop. I know plenty of girls who shopped for dresses under $50, myself included!  She went with her mom because she wanted a Mother Daughter moment. Its not like Tyler wouldn't have taken her to another store if she wanted. Totally not on the "pity catelynn" train. Her mom is a drug addict loser, so on that end, I feel sorry. But about the dress? Nah....ALSO, they ARE getting paid for this show. Shoot, Catelynn is probably doing a whole lot better financially than a lot of us right now.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I saw the cover, and I really didn't like it. It seemed exploitative with 'WE MISS OUR BABY' across the front.


----------



## cindyuwho

Luv2BuyBags said:


> And most the parents too!
> 
> The whole show is a big mess.  I hate to admit it but I think the reason I can't stop watching is because no matter what junk I am dealing with at least it's not that bad.


----------



## Stephy685

DC-Cutie said:


> I cringe when I hear one parent ask another parent (living in the same home): can you BABYSIT our son?
> 
> WTF?


 
Totally agree! You don't "babysit" your own child!!


----------



## aklein

one2many said:


> I was so upset last night at the end when Maci was driving home with Bentley. She was talking on the phone with one hand, wiping away tears, gesturing and covering her eyes with her other hand. Drive more carefully with your son in the car and others on the road!


 
That too.  I was so upset to see that too.  She was driving at night and crying, which is bad enough.  Throw in talking on her cell and most of the time her hands weren't on the wheel.  She is very lucky she didn't get into an accident.



DC-Cutie said:


> I cringe when I hear one parent ask another parent (living in the same home): can you BABYSIT our son?
> 
> WTF?


 
Ugh.  Amber and Gary as so FUBAR.  And poor Leah.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

tory_c said:


> I can't believe ryan was complaining about paying 80k over what? 17 years? That's under 400 a month! And he has no job so it's his parents paying.


 
He receives unemployment, so the money automatically comes out of the checks he receives. His parents aren't paying for anything directly.

And honestly, Maci should not be able to make unilateral decisions about Bentley. That's not how it works when you create a child with someone. Even if Maci thinks Ryan's reasons to wanting time with Bentley are questionable (like when she said he wants time so he doesn't have to pay CS), he deserves to spend time with his child, and his parents deserve to see their grandchild. Maci is really selfish and childish to do that; to take her child away from his loving and generous grandparents just because she wants to play house with a new bf. If she wanted a child with Kyle, she should have created one with him instead. It's not cool to try to replace your child's father just because you don't like him.


----------



## libelle

For Bentley, I heard 3 days here and 3 days there.... um there's 7 days in a week yes?

Catelynns mom is a trainwreck. I feel sorry for Cate having to put up with that randomly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

libelle said:


> For Bentley, I heard 3 days here and 3 days there.... um there's 7 days in a week yes?



I was doing the math too...  Looks like somebody needs to go back to school.. - LOL


----------



## pollinilove

so maci is only moving for a guy ? watch  shes going to have a baby with kyle .


----------



## PurseFreak17

Three days here. 3 days there

Mon,Tues, Wed-Mom
Thur, Fri, Sat-Dad
Sun,Mon,Tue-Mom
Wed,Thur,Fri-Dad
and so forth. Three days here. Three days there.

Awful for a kids as they need stability otherwise they flip out.


----------



## Lola69

Lanier said:


> Yup, I totally agree - I think he's asking for more visitation only because his parents are pushing HIM about it.


 
i also agree about this and you know what his mother kinda irritated me a bit because she is demanding it like if it's her kid. It's Ryan's responsibility to be a father ughhhh!!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

pollinilove said:


> so maci is only moving for a guy ? watch  shes going to have a baby with kyle .



Yep, she's moving for Kyle. It's clear to me that she just has a silly fantasy about what a family is or is about, and that's why she just shrugged it off when Bentley called Kyle "dada". I think Maci irritates almost as much as Amber.

Just because Ryan's fam and gf are pushing him to go for joint custody doesn't mean Maci should be able to move thousands of miles away with some new guy, and/or that Bentley doesn't deserve a relationship with his biological father. Life does not work that way. He deserves to be able to see his dad regularly. Based on how much Bentley reaches for Ryan and whines when he is handed off to Maci, there is obviously a connection there.


----------



## pollinilove

maci want to push out ryan and make kyle the dad figure in bentleys life . but that just what i think i could be wrong i do not want to fight with anyone . i know a lot of people love maci and hate ryan


----------



## pollinilove

you know now that i think about it i do not like anyone on this show . why do i watch ?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^I agree. I think she's trying to replace Ryan, and I think that's just a really immature way of dealing with a very serious situation. Bentley has a father, and that's Ryan. She needs to deal with that. So many fathers get stripped of custody of their children because it is believe that mothers are automatically better caregivers, and it just makes me really upset. Parents shouldn't be able to just pick up and leave with children just because they feel like it. It's not like she was moving because of a job or something equally important.



> Gary was AWFUL tonight. He literally let some dude sitting next to him in a car tell him what to do/say to his own fiance. It was ridiculous. This was the first time Amber seemed like she was not causing any problems. Their relationship is rather turbulent.



I missed most of their argument, but it's replaying now, and wow! Gary was really rude for no reason. His friend was lame and annoying, too. All she wanted to do was go out with her friends. Honestly, his friend bringing up that Amber was celebrating without Gary was so stupid. Amber wanted to go out to dance, and Gary has already said he hates dancing in public. They hang out all of the time, so her going out once shouldn't have been a big deal. Her friends were really sweet for staying with her and Leah. Ugh, just looking at his friend's face irritated me. lol.


----------



## Touch

i wanted tp smack gary's friend. he was acting like such a douche


----------



## tambles

I honestly can understand both sides of the Maci / Ryan situation, obviously it's best for both parents to be actively involved in the child's life and on the same page regarding decisions made that will impact that child's life.  I think Maci is stuck on Ryan's past actions in which it seemed he was not making his son a priority in his life and she was left in the position to make many choices for her son on her own.  It does seem that Maci is attempting to provide Bentley and herself the with the family that she initially tried to have with Ryan.   Ryan does have rights and hopefully he is coming from a sincere and genuine place with his actions.  I think that is why it is so important to consider the consequences of your actions because for some there is no turning back and it is difficult to forgive. I am not condoning alienating a parent that has decided to make the changes necessary to get back in their child's life, but I can understand how easy it could be to feel this way.   I do think in this situation that Maci should stay where she is and figure out how to manage having a long distance relationship for now.  I don't think anyone has the right to control where you can or will live, child or no child.  Ryan and Maci do need to discuss her plans and work out visitation based on the reality of the situation that Maci or Ryan may at some point want to leave the area in which they are currently residing.  I strongly believe that if Ryan decided to up and move away, he would take issue with being court ordered to stay within a certain mile radius.  Just my thoughts... be careful who you decide to have kids with especially if there are major red flags from the get go that the relationship is not likely going to last.  Sorry for long post.


----------



## pollinilove

2 hours is not that bad for a long distance relationship  she should stay near her fam and ryan .


----------



## MM83

Just a quick first impression, Cate's mom is mad because with Butch in rehab, her coke supply is gone, thus the evil mood. When she called those girls "ignorant b#%@hes" my jaw hit the floor. Why on earth can't Catelyn go somewhere else? Anywhere would be better than that abuse. My heart hurts after that.


----------



## tambles

pollinilove said:


> 2 hours is not that bad for a long distance relationship she should stay near her fam and ryan .


 
I agree, 2 hours, not so bad.  I've know people that have been farther away than that and made it work.  Althought it's probably difficult at times, it can be done if two people are committed to each other and making it work.

I just think Maci should go this route for now, work on establishing some things for herself (education, financial stability, and so on) and then more seriously consider a move.  Take some time to see what Kyle is about and if he is really committed to her and her son, time will only tell and sometimes it takes time for someone to show their true colors.  Yes, they have known each other for years, but what's different now is that Bentley is a part of the package, and with time, Kyle may feel differently about a child that is not really his responsibility.  Not sure how much time has actually passed, but I think as a single mother, Maci should proceed with some caution.


----------



## pink1

Oh I just feel so sorry for her.  A mother should never use those words to talk to her daughter.  



MM83 said:


> Just a quick first impression, Cate's mom is mad because with Butch in rehab, her coke supply is gone, thus the evil mood. When she called those girls "ignorant b#%@hes" my jaw hit the floor. Why on earth can't Catelyn go somewhere else? Anywhere would be better than that abuse. My heart hurts after that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder how her friends' mom/dad feel about Catlynn's mom calling her a bi$ch?  You think they confronted her?


----------



## divadivine682

Catalina_Beth said:


> Amber and Gary need to end things. Gary can't go from trying to be so nice to playing games with Amber just because his friend wants him to. That is not cool. I know she can be a handfull but he looked so bipolar it is not even funny.
> 
> Catlynn needs help getting away from that woman. I wanted to reach out and let her move in with me. No one deserves to be treated like that especially in front of her friend. My heart broke for her. and of course they won king and queen it probably was fake and just for TV after all how much school has that poor girl missed.
> 
> Farrah well she needs her mom for finacial support as well as babysitting needs so yes it is time to bend the fences. Get over yourself and make the best of it.
> 
> Maci you are a good mom and you are about to make a stupid decision. Kyle should move to you. You have a young son who has a father and grandparents please dont take that all away from him just for a man. Have that man come to you. You are worth it. Don't let another man run your life run his!


 
How does someone _look_ bipolar?? Do you personally know someone that IS bipolar? It's a terrible mood disorder. You shouldn't make remarks like that....Gary was basically being told what to say by his friend in the car then realized what an idiot he was when he got home...that's why his attitude changed. NOT because he is bipolar. Unless you are living with someone who has this disorder and know what it does to someone, you shouldn't make remarks like that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

divadivine682 said:


> How does someone _look_ bipolar?? Do you personally know someone that IS bipolar? It's a terrible mood disorder. You shouldn't make remarks like that....Gary was basically being told what to say by his friend in the car then realized what an idiot he was when he got home...that's why his attitude changed. *NOT because he is bipolar*. Unless you are living with someone who has this disorder and know what it does to someone, you shouldn't make remarks like that.


 
how do you know if he IS or ISN't bipolar?


----------



## DC-Cutie

i was glad to see the DA and the counselor set Farrah straight!  Good for them, finally somebody had the balls to tell her how she's acts isn't productive at all.


----------



## divadivine682

DC-Cutie said:


> how do you know if he IS or ISN't bipolar?


 
I don't know he isn't bipolar, I just thought it was obvious his friend was spurring him on....Being bipolar is waaay more than a drastic change in attitude.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Trust me I know what bipolar means in more ways then I would ever express on a Forum I was simply using it as an expression.  I did  not mean to upset anyone.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder how her friends' mom/dad feel about Catlynn's mom calling her a bi$ch?  You think they confronted her?



If I were her friends mom, I'd _show her _what a bi$ch was. No one will speak to my child that way, especially another parent.  She is becoming more and more unhinged with every episode. I'm sure Catelyn's check bought that POS BMW and why doesn't Catelyn drive? Where is her DL?


----------



## pollinilove

i think gary was just being a show off for his friend . his friend told him amber wears the pants in the relationship and gary had to show hes the man . thats all it was to me anyway


----------



## one2many

Maci shouldn't move...yet.  She should continue hanging out with him on weekends, holidays, days off, etc.  One week she should go there, next week he should come to her.  During winter breaks she should see him and turning the summer she should do a trial move where she doesn't actually move in she just sort of stays there.  Or if she really must live with him they should get a place in between where they both live so that both are equidistant from their commitments.


----------



## tambles

DC-Cutie said:


> i was glad to see the DA and the counselor set Farrah straight! Good for them, finally somebody had the balls to tell her how she's acts isn't productive at all.


 
I was happy to see her therapist shut that attitude down, too! She needed someone other than her mother to confront her on that to understand that it may be a problem in moving forward.   I think that if Farrah and her mom continue sessions together it will probably help them alot if they are sincere about improving their relationship.  Farrah's father should probably get into a few of those with them as well.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

DC-Cutie said:


> I cringe when I hear one parent ask another parent (living in the same home): can you BABYSIT our son?
> 
> WTF?



Seriously! That bothers me too! A mother or father does not babysit their own child -- it's called PARENTING!

I just saw this show for the first time today. I am not familiar with any of the back stories of the cast members so I won't comment on their situations. But, I will say that I like how MTV adds the disclaimer saying that teenage pregnancy is 100% preventable. I also commend MTV for not making teenage parenting look fun, easy, or glamorous.


----------



## aklein

pollinilove said:


> i think gary was just being a show off for his friend . his friend told him amber wears the pants in the relationship and gary had to show hes the man . thats all it was to me anyway


 
Me too.  It just goes on to show how ridiculously dysfunctional their relationship is.  Those two just need to get away from each other.


----------



## knasarae

I don't think moving to Nashville is something Maci should do right now.  However, given her situation (age, being in school, etc) and given today's economy, I think it's wrong to expect her to stay there for the next 16 years.  And I also think if Ryan wanted to move, he wouldn't think twice about it.  

Based on his past behavior I think his motives are driven moreso by his parents and pride (another man "fathering" his child).  Also, Maci stated in a recent interview that when Bentley is at Ryan's, he spends most of his time with Ryan's mother.  And I know they mentioned in this past episode wanting more time.  I think it is great they are actively involved with their grandson.  However, grandparents shouldn't be able to dictate where their grandchildren live or if they can move.  Maci seems very cooperative and reasonable.. I don't think she would keep Bentley from Ryan or his parents.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't think it's fair to expect parents to remain in the same town just for the kids. 
however, in saying that.... i think it might not be the best option for maci because of her reasoning. 

my brother has 2 kids and has custody of them.... he's moved 3-4 times since the first one was born (because of his job) and always told their mom "you can follow me or stay here" and she's followed every.single.time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

nobody is expecting her to stay in Chatt forever, but she needs to FOCUS - school, saving money, working, establishing a home for her and Bentley.


----------



## IBleedOrange

I'm not 100% sure (I don't have the article in front of me) but I think that US Magazine mentioned that Ryan refused to come to Nashville for a photoshoot and they had to move things to Chattanooga to accommodate him. This makes me think that Maci may have already moved to Nashville- but that's purely speculation.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Is anyone as annoyed with farrah. Seriously sophia is going to get seriously hurt one day.

Farrah desperately needs to go to parentling class. Each episode I see her putting sophias life at risk:

In the kitchen sink- she burned her little hand and that idiot was across the room. What if tried to stand up. She could have slipped and fall, crack her head end of story.

When she was moving into her apartment- she left sophia outside for a long time while she was putting things inside. How about you bring your daughter in first!! Now if someone came along and took her whose fault would it have been?!

farrahs friend was over and she left sofia on a counter- sorry but didn't you learn your lesson when she fell off the bed?!

I can't stand her



Maci! she is a freaking idiot- infact anyone who is talking on the phone while driving is an idiot.
She was all emotional and at one time she covered her face for at least 3-4 seconds!!!

people like her who drive while being distracted is why everyday 6000 are killed by drivers who text and talk on the phone


----------



## AlovesJ

I don't know if anyone has posted this, I went back a couple of pages and didn't see a mention of it.

Guess what finally happened?!?!  We all thought it would never happen. Catelynn's braces are OFF!!!! @ :25.

http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20420162,00.html


----------



## knasarae

IBleedOrange said:


> I'm not 100% sure (I don't have the article in front of me) but I think that US Magazine mentioned that Ryan refused to come to Nashville for a photoshoot and they had to move things to Chattanooga to accommodate him. This makes me think that Maci may have already moved to Nashville- but that's purely speculation.


 
Yeah it looked like she moved to Nashville in the very next episode.


----------



## michie

I think it's unfair to call Maci stupid and whatnot. There's really no timeline of events, though, and the episodes are horribly cut and pasted, so no one really knows how quickly she decided to move. She and her mom both agreed that Bentley prematurely meeting Kyle shouldn't happen. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt that she waited and used good judgement in doing so. They seem happy. I wish her nothing but the best.


----------



## honu

Is it me but it seems like Ryan's parents care more about Bentley than Ryan does? I don't like how he acts around Bentley at all. 

Catelynn's mother is horrible to her! I can't believe that she treats Catelynn that way....sigh. I feel really bad for her.

Gary was acting like such a tough guy around his idiot friend! Seriously, Gary and Amber should just go their separate ways.


----------



## divadivine682

AlovesJ said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this, I went back a couple of pages and didn't see a mention of it.
> 
> Guess what finally happened?!?! We all thought it would never happen. Catelynn's braces are OFF!!!! @ :25.
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20420162,00.html


 
awww, that's the best Catelynn has looked ever! She looked so pretty there! Not just because of the braces removal but just overall looked good....


----------



## pollinilove

lets all hope ryans new girl is on the pill  or shot . catelynn i feel so bad for her  that mother of hers is mean . and im sorry catelynns mother but your fashion is not so great so stop calling the dress ugly . cause you look a mess


----------



## BurberryLvr

^I'm waiting for the day that Amber and Gary call it quits and actually make it stick!  They are a horrible match for one another.  I don't understand how / why they keep at it.

Yeah, Ryan's parents are way more outwardly concerned about Bentley.  I think Ryan does care about / love him, but doesn't know how to be a father.  Also, if his parents / girlfriend / friends weren't pushing him, I don't think he would have pursued joint custody.

Poor Catelynn and her friend!  I felt awful for them - but especially the friend who was an innocent bystander.  

Farrah, please stop leaving your child alone in dangerous situations!  Hope that this gets better now that she's accepting help from her parents.


----------



## pollinilove

farrah thinks her mother is a danger to sophia but the real danger is farrah . farrah mother never ment to hit the baby with the shirt . but farrah is just dumb


----------



## pursegrl12

AlovesJ said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this, I went back a couple of pages and didn't see a mention of it.
> 
> Guess what finally happened?!?! We all thought it would never happen. Catelynn's braces are OFF!!!! @ :25.
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/videos/0,,20420162,00.html


 
she looked great! very pretty!


----------



## wifeyb

ok so im catching up on the last episode, and my heart hurts for Caitlynn, her mother is awful!!!! first off shes driving a BMW?! they were getting along so well in the car ride and when they first got to the store, but over that red one shoulder dress her mom went nuts saying it was ugly, and got pissed becuase Cait liked it? and then started throwing out all those nasty name and curse words, to her daughter?!? ugh....then text her asking for gas money?! poor thing...im glad though she has a good head on her shoulders, Caitlynn of course, and she doesnt really let her get her down...

farrah-i liked her hair when she called her mom asking her to go to therapy with her, she changes so quickly on the phone with her mom though, like the attitude comes so easy. and "her baby goo" lolol but yes i am glad that her therapist told her that she was being stubborn and distancing herself, but she did bring her mom there for a reason


----------



## michie

LOL at y'all acting like she's driving a 2011 7 Series. Even if that car wasn't very old, it had been taken through the wringer.


----------



## br00kelynx

I don't get why everyone is so upset she wants to move. Ryan will probably take foreeveeer to get a job and a place of his own. He's going to live at home until he's like 28 and Maci is suppposed to wait around and hope he wants to move close enough to where she wants to be?


----------



## aklein

michie said:


> LOL at y'all acting like she's driving a 2011 7 Series. Even if that car wasn't very old, it had been taken through the wringer.



I did comment on the fact the car was old and has definitely seen better days.  It doesn't change the fact that baby needs 93 octane, and maintenance on that car ain't cheap either.  Just doesn't make sense to me.
Even a beater Beemer, is more expensive than say a Honda, etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

br00kelynx said:


> I don't get why everyone is so upset she wants to move. Ryan will probably take foreeveeer to get a job and a place of his own. He's going to live at home until he's like 28 and Maci is suppposed to wait around and hope he wants to move close enough to where she wants to be?



if she was moving for a job or career, that would be cool.  But clearly, she is moving for Kyle and that she should have pumped the breaks on.  Just my opinion.


----------



## michie

Well, she is at least going to school. I applaud her for that much. Any other woman would move with the man or have him move into her place with not a pot to piss in. I'm actually not surprised in her actions at all. She said all this would happen in the 1st season when she left Ryan. Instead of his mom and dad trying to throw a monkey-wrench into her current living arrangements, he should've been pushing his own lazy ass to be a father and maintain a healthier relationship with her. So, now he wants to listen to his friends and ppl around him say, "Oh, you can't let her do this!" and step up. Boy, sit down. This is why bringing kids into the world ain't a joke. 

While I see what y'all are saying about the car, do you know how many folks don't maintain vehicles. That car looked and sounded like s#!t. I would bet they got a good deal on it and gas & go.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gary's friend was a PUNK!
telling him that amber can't go out with her friends on her bday.... give me a break.

i can tell that guy is going to be single for a very very long time.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I think its a different story moving for somewhat frivolous reasons when a child is that young compared to when a child is older. I think it is important to be around both parents at that age to establish a bond. Its harder to do as the child gets older.

But while I continue to watch this show, I don't necessarily agree with the magazines putting these girls on every magazine cover in the grocery store. While I realize that people are prone to getting famous by being on tv, I don't think they should be made celebrities out of. That was what I was kind of wary of with them being on the show multiple seasons.

But I guess there are worse people out there that have been made famous for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## aklein

Tyler and Caitlin were on the cover of People.  The story was about missing their daughter they put up for adoption.
I am guessing that they were paid pretty well.  I'm impressed that they were able to land a People cover.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I think Maci has been on like 3 different magazine covers now. Just from what I remember seeing at the grocery store.


----------



## aklein

YYep but they were the tabloids, not People.  Not that People hasn't morphed into a tabloid, but it's still considered a more legit weekly magazine.  KWIM?
I think landing a People cover is a bigger deal than Life and Style or Us Weekly


----------



## chantal1922

yeah I have an OK mag with Maci on the cover. I have not read it yet.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Oh, just to clarify I wasn't referencing people magazine in my post. I was using the word as a noun just to be general and not point one person out.


----------



## aklein

I gotcha.  I wasn't trying to say you were wrong or anything.  More so just reiterating that it's so odd that those two had their own magazine cover talking about being distraught over their adoption.
Guess the show is bigger than I thought it was?


----------



## spankiefrankie

when you were watching last week's episode did you guys notice the other guy in the background wearing a crown? i think the prom king and queen was staged. the other guy's crown looked like a prom king's crown. i'm watching the rerun again so i can take a picture and post it here.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I searched tv ratings and last week the show had almost 4 million viewers. An overall 2.3 rating.


----------



## aklein

spankiefrankie said:


> when you were watching last week's episode did you guys notice the other guy in the background wearing a crown? i think the prom king and queen was staged. the other guy's crown looked like a prom king's crown. i'm watching the rerun again so i can take a picture and post it here.



I just assumed it was.  MTV is the worst when it comes to editing.



Heath-kkf said:


> I searched tv ratings and last week the show had almost 4 million viewers. An overall 2.3 rating.



Wow, that's impressive.  I had no idea.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if I hear 'baby-goooo, baby-goooo' one more time!  I'm gonna SCREAM!!!!!!


----------



## aklein

That gets on my last damn nerve too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

am i the only one slightly disturbed that Kyle has forehead wrinkles of a 50 year old man...


----------



## PrettyInPink

ATTN: Catelynn & Tyler... CARLIE IS NOT YOUR BABY ANYMORE.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so Gary gets a PART-TIME TEMP job stocking shelves and Genius Amber decides to quit her full-time job....  smart, real smart...


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> am i the only one slightly disturbed that Kyle has forehead wrinkles of a 50 year old man...



He looks soo ooold.



PrettyInPink said:


> ATTN: Catelynn & Tyler... CARLIE IS NOT YOUR BABY ANYMORE.



Oh I know, it's just pathetic.  If those two are really this upset over things, they need professional help.


----------



## chantal1922

^^Right! WTF are they thinking?! Is she still playing this "I quit my job to get my GED" mess?


----------



## DC-Cutie

woops! there goes Baby-Gooo...  getting into harms way, again!

hope Amber's friend is comping her hair services..


----------



## aklein

^^

Shocker, baby goo probably gets into hair dye next scene.
It's so sad that we aren't even phased by anything that happens with her any more.


----------



## Heath-kkf

What exactly is a 1 year old going to do with a necklace like that? And why would her adoptive parents want her to wear a necklace bearing the birthstones of her biological parents?


----------



## PrettyInPink

Is anyone else happy to see Catelynn's mom go to Vegas so we don't have to listen to her anymore this episode???


----------



## aklein

^ Lol.  Why ask these questions? Tyler and Caitlynn make no damn sense.


----------



## chantal1922

PrettyInPink said:


> Is anyone else happy to see Catelynn's mom go to Vegas so we don't have to listen to her anymore this episode???


 lol yes


----------



## chantal1922

Amber needs to take a page out of Maci's book. She works, goes to school and takes care of her child.


----------



## Belle49

Isn't it an open adoption? So if that's the case that's why they do the things they do


----------



## Belle49

Amber & Gary are just pathetic. That house is disgusting


----------



## Heath-kkf

I don't like how sneaky Maci is being about the whole move thing. I think it could come back to bite her. If she has to be so sneaky about it doesn't it beg the question about whether its the best course of action at this point?


----------



## chantal1922

^^good point!


----------



## chantal1922

Why is Amber calling Gary when he is at work?


----------



## PrettyInPink

DAMN IT, GARY!

&.... he does it again.


----------



## aklein

Leah's temper tantrum is making me laugh.  I would throw a fit if I had Gary and Amber for parents too.  You know that kid just realized she got a raw deal in life.


----------



## Heath-kkf

aklein said:


> Leah's temper tantrum is making me laugh.  I would throw a fit if I had Gary and Amber for parents too.  You know that kid just realized she got a raw deal in life.



 Gosh this show is just becoming one large train wreck. I think these girls need to quit while they are ahead.


----------



## chantal1922

awww Leah was rocking out in the back seat lol


----------



## aklein

Oh wow, why is she shopping for a wedding dress.  They've been engaged what 19 times now?!


----------



## chantal1922

so uh Amber has time to look for wedding dresses but no GED? ok.


----------



## PrettyInPink

DEAR GOD! Amber! He will NEVER change. Get the HELL out of that wedding dress and don't look back!


----------



## chantal1922

^^right! Gary isn't going to change. Keep it moving Amber!


----------



## aklein

blah blah blah Carley blah blah blah sad blah blah blah adoption blah blah blah


----------



## coconutsboston

Wow, I used to think Gary was a huge sloth, but lately Amber has really just b**ched him out about SUCH dumb things!  She called him to tell him Leah was cranky and it was his fault? STFU!


----------



## coconutsboston

And note to Michael?  You're leaking anti-freeze.  You probably shouldn't drive that Beemer further.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah is so damn transparent!  she's just being nice so she can move into the big house!


----------



## aklein

Damn the place Maci is looking at is nicer than my apt.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah is so damn transparent! she's just being nice so she can move into the big house!



^^You know this!


----------



## chantal1922

So Maci waits untill she signs the lease to tell her parents she is moving? Not good.


----------



## DC-Cutie

for a mother, Amber has no patience!


----------



## coconutsboston

aklein said:


> Damn the place Maci is looking at is nicer than my apt.


 
^Mine too, and I pay several hundred $ more.  WTF.  Maybe it's time to move to Nashvegas!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chantal1922 said:


> So Maci waits untill she signs the lease to tell her parents she is moving? Not good.



or tell Ryan.  I understand he doesn't have to know every move she makes, but this is a big one and a child is involved.  Kyle must be layin' some serious pipe, because Maci is W-I-D-E  open!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Leah should NOT see all of this fighting.


----------



## aklein

Amber and Gary are breaking up again.  Yawn.


----------



## coconutsboston

If we took a shot for every time Gary & Ambular broke up PER EPISODE, we would clean out 5 liquor stores.  Just sayin'.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> ^Mine too, and I pay several hundred $ more.  WTF.  Maybe it's time to move to Nashvegas!



she should have moved over to Green Hills - my old stompin' grounds!  But she's going to MTSU so commuting wouldn't be the best.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dammit Gary
Amber I'm leavin
Dammit Gary
Amber I love you
Dammit Gary....

you get the story....


----------



## Belle49

I love Nashville, were in the process of buying a home in Franklin.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> or tell Ryan.  I understand he doesn't have to know every move she makes, but this is a big one and a child is involved.  Kyle must be layin' some serious pipe, because Maci is W-I-D-E  open!




As usual, you bring the LOLZ.  I so  you.


----------



## aklein

Belle49 said:


> I love Nashville, were in the process of buying a home in Franklin.



When I was looking at jobs in Nashville, $825 was expensive for that market.  Just curious where Maci is getting this money from?


----------



## PrettyInPink

coconutsboston said:


> if we took a shot for every time gary & ambular broke up per episode, we would clean out 5 liquor stores.  Just sayin'.



lmao!


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> When I was looking at jobs in Nashville, $825 was expensive for that market.  Just curious where Maci is getting this money from?



wel and fare, I'm sure.  

or at least some kind of help from the state and her parents. clearly, she can't pay for school, rent, car payment, insurance, child care, food, health insurance etc., on a part-time job or even a full-time job, seeing as how she doesn't have a degee..  

Ok, let me clarify, she might be able to pay for all of that, but she will be stugglin'


----------



## chantal1922

coconutsboston said:


> If we took a shot for every time Gary & Ambular broke up PER EPISODE, we would clean out 5 liquor stores. Just sayin'.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and my rent was about $1200 at a Post Property (expensive in most cities) in Nashville.  I was single, going to school and working (a full-time job and in the Air Force Reserves).  It was hard sometimes, but my parents helped.


----------



## Belle49

OMG Farrah I want to slap her..She is so ungrateful


----------



## chantal1922

ugh Farrah! :censor:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> OMG Farrah I want to slap her..She is so ungrateful



She has a whole lot of nerve talking about "me and sophia typed it up".  Really?  how childish can one be.  And then the NERVE of her typing up an agreement for her mother to sign for her to live in mom's house - WTF????  I would have crumbled it up and told her 'go back to the leasing office and sign a lease for another year"....


----------



## Belle49

Ooooh Mama wants Kyle to put a ring on it


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci shouldn't have had Kyle there while talking to her parents.  She made the decision, she needs to talk to them...


----------



## Belle49

OMG Leah laying in the crib she looked just like Gary!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> OMG Leah laying in the crib she looked just like Gary!



a little mini-he :lolots:


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yea, Maci hurry up and move before Ryan files papers. Does she not think that a judge is going to look at her actions as not in good faith? Especially knowing there may be an impending custody dispute? Her behind is being dragged back anyway with that and sharing custody so what is the point in moving, anyway?


----------



## scarlett_2005

Gary and Amber are pathetic. They don't deserve Leah. 

I like Maci, but she has a lot of growing up to do. It was very childish of her to hide to move from her parents for as long as she did.


----------



## Heath-kkf

scarlett_2005 said:


> Gary and Amber are pathetic. They don't deserve Leah.
> 
> I like Maci, but she has a lot of growing up to do. It was very childish of her to hide to move from her parents for as long as she did.



Yea, a child who is not even 2 years old doesn't need discipline. There is a reason she is acting out and its not because she needs a slap on her hand. What is she going to learn by that? To hit back? To hit other people?


----------



## scarlett_2005

^Exactly! 

And why is Gary stocking shelves? Isn't he a CNA?


----------



## DC-Cutie

scarlett_2005 said:


> ^Exactly!
> 
> And why is Gary stocking shelves? Isn't he a CNA?



dammit, Scarlett, nobody want's to hire Gary!


----------



## scarlett_2005

^lmao!


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Hahaha, or Gary doesn't WANT to be hired!


----------



## Dancechika24

chantal1922 said:


> so uh Amber has time to look for wedding dresses but no GED? ok.


 
LOL..i agree! And they have the time and money to take dance lessons when they are nowhere near actually getting married?


----------



## kcf68

DC-Cutie said:


> Dammit Gary
> Amber I'm leavin
> Dammit Gary
> Amber I love you
> Dammit Gary....
> 
> you get the story....


 
Exactly!!


----------



## kcf68

Well at least Maci is not moving in with Kyle because she even said what if they broke up.   I think it is okay for her to move away and try to gain some independence.  Can't live with Mommy and Daddy forever!  I just think she will miss the free babysitting and her family.   Plus that idiots parents seem okay unlike their son.   (I can't remember his Bentley dad's name)  Oh that is right "Loser"..


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> woops! there goes *Baby-Gooo*...  getting into harms way, again!
> 
> hope Amber's friend is comping her hair services..





DC-Cutie said:


> if I hear 'baby-goooo, baby-goooo' one more time!  I'm gonna SCREAM!!!!!!



AHHH!! THIS!!! The woman is certifiably unstable and crazy, yet she persists in the "Baby Goo" crap all the time. Every time she says that I think of a baby powder scented pile of goo. Baby Goo.



PrettyInPink said:


> Is anyone else happy to see Catelynn's mom go to Vegas so we don't have to listen to her anymore this episode???



Yes and why did she go to Vegas, I missed that. How can she afford this? Is the money coming from the same place the 1991 Beemer came from?



spankiefrankie said:


> when you were watching last week's episode did you guys notice the other guy in the background wearing a crown? i think the prom king and queen was staged. the other guy's crown looked like a prom king's crown. i'm watching the rerun again so i can take a picture and post it here.



I caught that too! I also thought it was odd they didn't say their last names. I think, at my school they said the first and last names of any royalty winner. But, that was a long time ago, so I could be wrong. I wouldn't doubt if it was staged. They don't necessarily seem like a couple that would be running for King and Queen, let alone one that would win. It was always the higher social circle at my school who won, not the lower class.



coconutsboston said:


> And note to Michael?  You're leaking  anti-freeze.  You probably shouldn't drive that Beemer further.



Michael's an idiot. His water pump went out. Did he not look at his gauges? Did he not see the engine temperature rising with a quickness? That's a mistake you usually only make once. I don't even want to think what a BMW shop would charge for that on a car that old (and out of warranty, I'm sure).


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> wel and fare, I'm sure.
> 
> or at least some kind of help from the state and her parents. clearly, she can't pay for school, rent, car payment, insurance, child care, food, health insurance etc., on a part-time job or even a full-time job, seeing as how she doesn't have a degee..
> 
> Ok, let me clarify, she might be able to pay for all of that, but she will be stugglin'


 
That's what I am wondering.  I mean seriously.  I struggle and have a decent paying job.  Student loans are crippling me every month.  And I don't have a baby to support.  Good luck to her, I guess.  I understand that she wants her independence, but she has a pretty good deal at home.  Her parents love and support her (plus, she must be saving a ton!).



Belle49 said:


> Ooooh Mama wants Kyle to put a ring on it


 
I don't blame her really.  Her babies are leaving to go be with this guy.  I'm sure Mama knows how this will end.



Belle49 said:


> OMG Leah laying in the crib she looked just like Gary!


 
Poor Leah.  I just see her ending up like Catelynn in 14 years.



DC-Cutie said:


> dammit, Scarlett, nobody want's to hire Gary!


 
Seriously!  I'm sure any potential employers have seen the show.  They don't want Amber's crazy ass showing up at the workplace.  I have never seen a guy that is such a drama queen in my life.


----------



## Sassys

aklein said:


> When I was looking at jobs in Nashville, $825 was expensive for that market. Just curious where Maci is getting this money from?


 
Maybe the money she gets from the show


----------



## aklein

^I wonder how much they get for the show though.  MTV doesn't usually pay that much for it's shows.  _Jersey Shore_ and _The Hills_ are exceptions.


----------



## pink1

Ooooh it makes me SO mad the way Gary and Amber talk in front of Leah.


----------



## NadiMac

Amber and Gary - Their behaviour in front of their daughter is DISGRACEFUL.  Amber needs to STOP swearing and screaming in front of/at that baby.  They should not be living together until they can learn to get along!  Amber needs parenting classes, and probably some anger management.  Ew!  Stop!

Maci - I'm disappointed in her - she has made such good decisions up until this point and is letting love blind her.  If she wasn't moving to Nashville, Ryan probably wouldn't feel the need to take her to court.  If Kyle's that committed, he should be willing to come to Maci.

Caitlynn and Tyler - I feel so sad for these two.  Caitlynn's mother is even more disgraceful than Amber with Leah!  She should have that little boy taken away, and Caitlynn should do everything in her power to get OUT of that house!  Seriously, that woman should have checked herself into rehab right along with Butch.

Farrah - Farrah's come a long way, but she's still an arrogant brat.  Her mother is certifiably insane.  Seriously, stop with the baby talk.  PLEASE.  I think Farrah is trying to be a good mother and is making a really serious, mature effort to repair her relationship with her psycho mother, but she does need to lose the attitude.


----------



## gators

> I understand he doesn't have to know every move she makes, but this is a big one and a child is involved. Kyle must be layin' some serious pipe, because Maci is W-I-D-E open!




Gary....please lay off the krispy kreme's!  Your XL dunlop is so not attractive on TV!   I realized in this episode that Leah looks just like Gary.


----------



## ILuvShopping

so can i cross my fingers and toes and hope that gary and amber are finally done done done????

and dear amber's friend - shut your mouth. people should NEVER stay together for the child. don't you ever watch dr. phil!?!?!


and i can kinda see why maci is agrivated... she did have a point when saying that ryan is super lazy and does absolutely nothing as a father and now he wants to try and road block her life.  i'd be irritated too.


----------



## chantal1922

ILuvShopping said:


> so can i cross my fingers and toes and hope that gary and amber are finally done done done????
> 
> *and dear amber's friend - shut your mouth. people should NEVER stay together for the child*. don't you ever watch dr. phil!?!?!
> 
> 
> and i can kinda see why maci is agrivated... she did have a point when saying that ryan is super lazy and does absolutely nothing as a father and now he wants to try and road block her life.  i'd be irritated too.


Yes indeed! Last night I was thinking Amber please don't listen to your friend! I feel so bad for Leah having to grow up in all the craziness!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wanted to LOL at amber saying "gary decided to stop being a stay at home dad...so he got a temp job....so i quit my job."


----------



## pinklipgloss33

aklein said:


> Leah's temper tantrum is making me laugh.  I would throw a fit if I had Gary and Amber for parents too.  *You know that kid just realized she got a raw deal in life.*


:lolots:


----------



## pinklipgloss33

NadiMac said:


> Maci -  If Kyle's that committed, he should be willing to come to Maci.


100% agree with this.


----------



## SugarDaisy

"amber needs to realize that leah cries so much bcz she hasnt yet been introduced to happiness.."

I saw this quote on MTV. Best quote ever.


----------



## mundodabolsa

SugarDaisy said:


> "amber needs to realize that leah cries so much bcz she hasnt yet been introduced to happiness.."
> 
> I saw this quote on MTV. Best quote ever.



so true. I was thinking during this episode that I feel like I never see Amber being affectionate with her child at all.  she never picks her up and holds her in a caring way, never speaks to her with love in her voice at all. 

all the other girls, despite their craziness and struggles and attitudes and poor parenting, you can tell they love their babies a lot.


----------



## SugarDaisy

^exactly!

More thoughts on Amber...

Rewind a few episodes ago, wasn't she BEGGING and PLEADING for Gary to marry her? ush::weird:

And she claims that Leah is not disciplined because she has never seen her act out like that but wasn't Amber working for a while? I am willing to bet that she is overly frustrated now that she is alone with Leah for the first time in a few months and can not easily push her off on Gary or go to work or go out with friends in order to escape.

If I were Farrah's dad I would have shut her down quick. "Yea I'm having some car trouble. Maybe I should sell it on craigslist and buy a new one."


----------



## tambles

Amber has major issues.  Amber and Gary need to cool it in front of their child.  All the screaming, cursing and so on is so inappropriate in front of your child, especially one as young as Leah.  Amber's reaction to Leah's whining was sad and disturbing to me.  I think Leah was upset that Gary was leaving and she would have to be with Amber all day!  Leah in the crib at the end just laying there in the dark with her eyes open was sad, she honestly looked depressed to me.  Gary made a comment to his mom at the end about having concern about Leah in Amber's care.  Not that I think he is the best parent, but I think he knows Amber is explosive and has good reason to have concern about his child's well-being when in her care.


----------



## Annylicious

Did it look like Farrah was getting extensions in the last episode? Her hair looked quite long when they were at the zoo.....wonder how much it cost her.


----------



## aklein

^I thought it looked like she was getting extensions too.  I don't think it cost her anything.  Methinks Farrah's friend the hairstylist has a big old crush on her.


----------



## knasarae

Yeah when Farrah was getting her hair done, it looked kinda like she was getting extensions put in.  But you know... she is broke.    The only reason she is even talking to her mom is because she needs a place to live.  I swear she snaps on both her parents for every little thing.

Amber and Gary just need to stop.  I can't even watch them anymore.  Every episode it becomes more and more obvious that she thinks she is way too good for him.  I don't understand how she is not disgusted when she watches herself on TV.  I can't believe she said she cusses in front of Leah because Gary _makes_ her cuss.  WTF??  They need therapy.


----------



## pollinilove

im i the only one who gets a bad vibe from amber . if she gets mad she may hurt leah . and poor leah in the dark room all alone with the door shut and amber wants to know why the baby is crying . my kids are 6 and 4 and they sleep with the door open and my door  is also open with a nite light


----------



## Coach+Louislove

The close up shot of Gary's shirtless self was really.. hot


----------



## buzzytoes

Caitlyn and Tyler were on Today this morning talking about how people think Teen Mom is "glamourizing" teen pregnancy. No offense to them both but I don't think they were the best choice. They weren't the most well spoken kids I've ever seen. At one point Tyler called it "glamifying" instead of glamourizing.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I just watched it and I thought that were as eloquent as teenagers can be on live tv getting interviewed by Matt Lauer (which in itself is scary enough). Also, when he said "glamifying" he was probably just mixing up "glorifying" and "glamorizing" accidentally. I thought they did well (love Catelynn's hair a more natural color), and I hope they make it as a couple. If anyone on that show deserves some good in their lives, it's them.


----------



## aklein

Damn!  Those two have good publicists.  First a People cover and now the Today show.  Good for them.
The Today show is a tough 'get'.


----------



## lulu212121

pollinilove said:


> im i the only one who gets a bad vibe from amber . if she gets mad she may hurt leah . and poor leah in the dark room all alone with the door shut and amber wants to know why the baby is crying . my kids are 6 and 4 and they sleep with the door open and my door is also open with a nite light


 
Yes! Amber seems like a ticking time bomb! She seems to have a violent streak in her. Did anyone see the preview for next week?  I don't know if I can watch if she is threatening to hit Gary in front of Leah.


----------



## scarlett13

Amber is a horrible mother.. I can barely watch that show because of her.

Every scene Leah is wandering around that apartment all alone.. or they're in public allowing her to wander around stores/restaurants/etc alone. That scene where she was crying early in the morning was upsetting. I can't believe she just didn't put Leah in the bed with her.

Does anyone call her horrible parenting out on the reunion shows?


----------



## knasarae

IMO, they don't call a lot of messed up sh!t out on the reunion show.  I don't understand how anyone could watch themselves behave in that manner and not be ashamed.


----------



## PurseFreak17

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I just watched it and I thought that were as eloquent as teenagers can be on live tv getting interviewed by Matt Lauer (which in itself is scary enough). Also, when he said "glamifying" he was probably just mixing up "glorifying" and "glamorizing" accidentally. I thought they did well (love Catelynn's hair a more natural color), and I hope they make it as a couple. If anyone on that show deserves some good in their lives, it's them.


 
I agree. Not a fan of people using slips of  the tongue as evidence of someone's lack of intellgence. I have an MFA from a top school, and when I had an interview with a recruiter from Columbia I sounded like a COMPLETE moron. God only knows how badly I'd stammer on live TV.

However, I will say the adopted baby drama is overkill. I wasn't the least bit moved during their birthday call w/Carly. I felt some degree of insincerity on their parts. They like to say the "right things," but I don't know...I just feel it's all starting to get a little bit played up for the cameras. They are milking this for all it's worth, and I can't blame them...my GOD...can you imagine Catelynn's mom and Butch for parents??!! Still, they annoyed me this episode. I don't like to spend years feeling bad for people. Everyone has a story to tell, I get it, but come on now....


----------



## libelle

I think sometimes Ambers mood swings are partially Garys fault too. When they were with the dance instructors and asked when the wedding was, Gary did NOT have to say "or maybe 20 years" (or whatever) and he messed up her birthday for no reason too!

And PLEASE STOP showing Gary topless!!!!!


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ agreed. Gary does say dumb things he KNOWS will upset Amber. Another one was when he told her needs a girl who is on her game. Who says that when someone is stressing out over an exam? Gary...that's who!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Amber + Gary = Complete Trainwreck!


----------



## divalicioust

^^ Agreed, it is painful to watch, I am amazed that Leah only started acting out NOW or maybe that is all we've seen.


----------



## afsweet

i don't think gary says stupid things on purpose though lol. i think he just says things without realizing how it sounds...maybe he has a sense of humor that uptight amber just doesn't get. 

i think the gift catelynn and tyler got was borderline inappropriate. i mean, i wouldn't want my adopted child wearing their biological parents' birthstones around. i just feel like as much as catelynn and tyler say they're happy with their choice and feel it was right blah blah blah, they don't move past it. 

i think farrah moving into her mom's rental house could be a good thing for everyone if she would just control her attitude. she says she wants things to be better between them, but then she acts like they're such an annoyance in her life that just won't go away. i enjoyed when michael finally stood up for himself in his bmw and told farrah not to talk to him like that. farrah could have enjoyed her bday at the zoo if she wanted to. 

i understand why maci wants to move, but she should have had that talk with her parents privately instead of bringing kyle and thinking her parents won't freak out in front of a guest. and i sure hope ryan doesn't get more time with bentley! letting your mom and gf watch bentley does not make you a worthy father...


----------



## BurberryLvr

stephc005 said:


> i don't think gary says stupid things on purpose though lol. i think he just says things without realizing how it sounds...maybe he has a sense of humor that uptight amber just doesn't get.
> 
> *i think the gift catelynn and tyler got was borderline inappropriate. i mean, i wouldn't want my adopted child wearing their biological parents' birthstones around.* i just feel like as much as catelynn and tyler say they're happy with their choice and feel it was right blah blah blah, they don't move past it.
> 
> i think farrah moving into her mom's rental house could be a good thing for everyone if she would just control her attitude. she says she wants things to be better between them, but then she acts like they're such an annoyance in her life that just won't go away. i enjoyed when michael finally stood up for himself in his bmw and told farrah not to talk to him like that. farrah could have enjoyed her bday at the zoo if she wanted to.
> 
> i understand why maci wants to move, but she should have had that talk with her parents privately instead of bringing kyle and thinking her parents won't freak out in front of a guest. *and i sure hope ryan doesn't get more time with bentley! letting your mom and gf watch bentley does not make you a worthy father...*



ITA!  You've put that in a much more eloquent way than I would have.


----------



## Kansashalo

buzzytoes said:


> Caitlyn and Tyler were on Today this morning talking about how people think Teen Mom is "glamourizing" teen pregnancy. No offense to them both but I don't think they were the best choice. They weren't the most well spoken kids I've ever seen. At one point Tyler called it "glamifying" instead of glamourizing.



I missed this - one important question - did Catelynn have eyebrows?




PurseFreak17 said:


> I agree. Not a fan of people using slips of  the tongue as evidence of someone's lack of intellgence. I have an MFA from a top school, and when I had an interview with a recruiter from Columbia I sounded like a COMPLETE moron. God only knows how badly I'd stammer on live TV.
> 
> However, I will say the adopted baby drama is overkill. I wasn't the least bit moved during their birthday call w/Carly. I felt some degree of insincerity on their parts. They like to say the "right things," but I don't know...I just feel it's all starting to get a little bit played up for the cameras. They are milking this for all it's worth, and I can't blame them...my GOD...can you imagine Catelynn's mom and Butch for parents??!! Still, they annoyed me this episode. I don't like to spend years feeling bad for people. Everyone has a story to tell, I get it, but come on now....



OMG!!!!!! I agree that C&T's story is played out and they need to move on..from Carly and from the show.  They gave her up so that she could have a better life....that also includes them moving on to finding out what life has in store for them.  After seeing them, I can say for sure that I would never go for an open adoption if this is what it's like.  They would drive me nuts. lol


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I am so looking forward to the reunion show this year just so I can hear the Doctor tell them all they have done wrong this year because according to my list there has been many mistakes that could have ended badly for the babies!


----------



## PurseFreak17

Kansashalo said:


> I missed this - one important question - did Catelynn have eyebrows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!! I agree that C&T's story is played out and they need to move on..from Carly and from the show.  They gave her up so that she could have a better life....that also includes them moving on to finding out what life has in store for them.  After seeing them, I can say for sure that I would never go for an open adoption if this is what it's like.  They would drive me nuts. lol



Open adoptions, in my opinion, are selfish. I think it would have been better for the adoption papers to stipulate that the child is told that she is adopted at the the of 18 and that she is then provided with C&T'S contact informatIon, should she want to reach out to them. I don't know if it's actually possible to do it that way, but something has GOT to be better than forcing this poor child to live in limbo, and putting the adopted parents through the ringer. Enough already. You gave up your child, now go eat, drink, and be merry( kidding). But you know what I mean!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm really surprised that Carly's adoptive parents have continued to be apart of the show and interview in people magazine.


----------



## iamsmilin

PurseFreak17 said:


> Open adoptions, in my opinion, are selfish. I think it would have been better for the adoption papers to stipulate that the child is told that she is adopted at the the of 18 and that she is then provided with C&T'S contact informatIon, should she want to reach out to them. I don't know if it's actually possible to do it that way, but something has GOT to be better than forcing this poor child to live in limbo, and putting the adopted parents through the ringer. Enough already. You gave up your child, now go eat, drink, and be merry( kidding). But you know what I mean!



No offense but I completely disagree. I don't think there is anything wrong with raising your child to know he is adopted. There is no secret to unveil. The kid isn't in limbo, he has hi parents and he does know about his biological parents. 

I think people are being harsh on Caitlyn. I don't know how you just "get over" giving up your child. Yeah they made the decision and don't regret it but it still has to hurt. I can't imagine what it would feel like to give up a child.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I feel bad for Caitlyn and Ryan. If it was not for their crappy parents they probably would have kept Carley....


----------



## PurseFreak17

iamsmilin said:


> No offense but I completely disagree. I don't think there is anything wrong with raising your child to know he is adopted. There is no secret to unveil. The kid isn't in limbo, he has hi parents and he does know about his biological parents.
> 
> I think people are being harsh on Caitlyn. I don't know how you just "get over" giving up your child. Yeah they made the decision and don't regret it but it still has to hurt. I can't imagine what it would feel like to give up a child.



I didn't say that the kid can't know she's adopted. I simply think the constant involvement in the baby's life is unhealthy for all involved. The adoptive parents, I'm sure, simply want to get on with their lives and their new baby. Cateylynn and Tyler, I'm sure, are not welcome additions to the family. It's just weird and uncomfortable, and baby in time, will pick up on it. Unless the adoptive parents are close relatives, I don't see how this open adoption business can work. But waht do I know? I'm not adopted, and haven't given up my child for adoption, however, based on what I've seen, a clean break would have been better in the long run.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i kinda of agree with you purse freak. i don't really understand open adoptions. i think it would be very confusing for the child as they're growing up and not old enough to completely understand it.


----------



## PurseFreak17

I also think, open adoptions, leave open wounds.  What kind of parent-child relationship can tyler and cat expect with carly? Really? They will ALWAYS come a distant second to her adoptive parents. I can kind of see it now. Poor Carly, in adulthood, feeling so guilty for not feeling the kind of love she could/should feel towards her biological parents, and cat and Tyler desperately hanging onto Carly to assuage their guilt for giving her up. Just screams a lot of baggage, guilt, and hurt. But again, I'm only guessing. Hopefully, they'll all prove me wrong.


----------



## Kansashalo

iamsmilin said:


> I think people are being harsh on Caitlyn. I don't know how you just "get over" giving up your child. Yeah they made the decision and don't regret it but it still has to hurt. I can't imagine what it would feel like to give up a child.


 
True but at the same time, I don't see her and Tyler dealing with it.  They act like she is just over at a relative's house until they graduate from high school and can be together as a family.  Saying things like "Carly would want us to stay together" and other comments of the sort is what makes me think this. 

I may not be putting it into the right words but they don't seem like they understand what they have done is "real" or permanent.  I don't see either of them ever talk about future plans (outside of them getting married) or doing anything to progress towards those plans or even a goal of living independantly outside of their parents and making a better life for themselves.

Oh shoot, maybe I am just being harsh. lol


----------



## iamsmilin

PurseFreak17 said:


> I didn't say that the kid can't know she's adopted. I simply think the constant involvement in the baby's life is unhealthy for all involved. The adoptive parents, I'm sure, simply want to get on with their lives and their new baby. Cateylynn and Tyler, I'm sure, are not welcome additions to the family. It's just weird and uncomfortable, and baby in time, will pick up on it. Unless the adoptive parents are close relatives, I don't see how this open adoption business can work. But waht do I know? I'm not adopted, and haven't given up my child for adoption, however, based on what I've seen, a clean break would have been better in the long run.


 

I think the show implies more involvment than there really is.  The child gets "gifts" for various occasions and I believe they mentioned that Caitlyn and Tyler are allowed visits a few (like 3) times a year and each visit needs to be scheduled ahead of time.    

I think kids are smart and are able to understand more complex situations than adults give them credit for.  I actually think it's healthy for her to grow up knowing that her biological parents love her and wanted her but couldn't give her the life they thought she deserved.


----------



## PurseFreak17

Kansashalo said:


> True but at the same time, I don't see her and Tyler dealing with it. They act like she is just over at a relative's house until they graduate from high school and can be together as a family. Saying things like "Carly would want us to stay together" and other comments of the sort is what makes me think this.
> 
> I may not be putting it into the right words but they don't seem like they understand what they have done is "real" or permanent. I don't see either of them ever talk about future plans (outside of them getting married) or doing anything to progress towards those plans or even a goal of living independantly outside of their parents and making a better life for themselves.
> 
> Oh shoot, maybe I am just being harsh. lol


 
I agree. I don't think they get it, and they seem to pin all of their hopes and dreams on this baby. The weight of it all is enormous, and they are in store for a VERY rude awakening. We're all rooting for these two, but in all honesty I could see these two hoping to get Carly back, or trying to gain more visitation.

Knowing that your biological parents loved you and never wanted to give you up is one thing, constantly being weighed down by their guilt and thereby not being allowed to live and love your own adoptive family freely is another.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Catelynn and Tyler don't get it because they don't have any adult to explain the complexities of this situation to them. Even their social worker failed them.


----------



## michie

Kansashalo said:


> I don't see either of them ever talk about future plans (outside of them getting married) or doing anything to progress towards those plans or even a goal of living independantly outside of their parents and making a better life for themselves.



I agree. I would like to see another dimension of them. I know Carly is their common denominator, but they seem to have no lives. All of the other girls have had segments focus on pursuing higher education and Catelynn and Tyler are still just lying around doing nothing. They have to have more going on in their lives besides Butch's troubles, Catelynn's mom's attitude and such. I would definitely like to know what they're going to do beyond high school, for one.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Catelynn and Tyler aren't lying around and doing nothing, they are finishing their high school education. Also, I'm guessing the school doesn't allow them to film there, since to my knowledge, we've never seen them at school (except prom). I think they do focus on the adoption aspect of their lives since the show is called Teen _Mom_.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Catelynn and Tyler aren't lying around and doing nothing, they are finishing their high school education. Also, I'm guessing the school doesn't allow them to film there, since to my knowledge, we've never seen them at school (except prom). I think they do focus on the adoption aspect of their lives since the show is called Teen _Mom_.



they were shown at school in class.  I think it was shortly after Butch went to rehab, because Catlynn was asking Tyler 'how long he was going to be gone'...

I vote for Catlynn and Tyler to just be off the show!  They're parents, but they're not parents.  KWIM?


----------



## knasarae

Isn't Tyler planning on going into the Air Force or Navy?  Didn't he meet with a recruiter last season?


----------



## PurseFreak17

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Catelynn and Tyler aren't lying around and doing nothing, they are finishing their high school education. Also, I'm guessing the school doesn't allow them to film there, since to my knowledge, we've never seen them at school (except prom). I think they do focus on the adoption aspect of their lives since the show is called Teen _Mom_.



I think we get that, but can see them doing OTHER things. We see Amber struggling with Gary and trying to pass her GED. We see Farrah's issues with her family. We also see her finishing school and working. We see Maci's relationship with Kyle developing her, working, and also finishing school. 


Amber and Tyler's story could be more complex, I suppose, if we got to see them working, going to school, making plans for the future. We do seem to see them sitting around A LOT, and singing the same old song. "I think we're really mature...Carly would want us to...we should do this for Carly....We're doing the right thing, etc....

Oh, and BTW! Who for one second believes Catelynn who swears that her relationship with her mom went down the tubes only AFTER she gave up the baby? Catelynn's mom is pretty young, not even forty, right? And look at her. Cracked out. I totally think her Mom's abusive tendencies and problems with substance abuse existed way before Carly, but somehow Catelynn chooses to to say it's all about Carly. 

Like I said, these two are milking this story for all it's worth, and i can't blame them, but I can say, as a viewer I can only feel sorry for people for so long, and I don't like to feel as though I'm being played.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Well, I don't think any of us know when their relationship went down the tubes. It could have always been bad, or maybe her mom wasn't always cracked out. I do remember how hard she was on Catelynn in her 16 & pregnant episode. It seemed like the choice of adoption and especially their reasoning for it (wanting a better life for Carly than their parents could gave them) caused a lot of animosity between them. 

I guess I just still like seeing them on the show, as opposed to other people who are tired of them.


----------



## michie

PurseFreak17 said:


> Amber and Tyler's story could be more complex, I suppose, if we got to see them working, going to school, making plans for the future. *We do seem to see them sitting around A LOT, and singing the same old song. "I think we're really mature...Carly would want us to...we should do this for Carly....We're doing the right thing, etc...*



Right. This is exactly what I'm talking about. Senior year is BUSY. It's about trying to set up an education (or job) of some sort after the last bell rings. Neither of them have really elaborated further on it, it seems. One of Catelynn's friends had said she talked about being a nurse, but that's about as much as I've heard. A part of me thinks that MTV may be playing them this way, too. They all seem to have roles, IMO


----------



## Dancechika24

^^ I just don't think MTV shows us all that other stuff about them. I think MTV thinks the audience is interested in the dynamic between Catelynn and her mom and all the post adoption issues they have and all their family drama. But I don't think they shouldn't be on the show, I feel like a part of 16 & Pregnant/Teen Mom is the adoption aspect (including all of the affects of dealing with it) which is what Catelynn and Tyler are representing. To me, they have become a part of the show just like the other moms and i want to see what happens to them in their future (college, their relationship and their communication with the adoptive family and Carly).


----------



## tambles

I think open adoptions can work in most cases.  I'm assuming that all parties involved chose this option because they felt it could work and that it would be beneficial to the child.  When appropriate, Carly will have information that she will not have to search for or will have easy access to because it was not a closed adoption.  I'm sure she will also value the gifts Caitlin and Tyler sent over the years. I'm assuming the necklace will be put away until she is old enough for it and understand the sentiment.  I'm assuming she probably won't even wear it, but perhaps it will help her understand that her bio-parents did care.   This situation doesn't have to be confusing to the child because this is something they are starting early on and she will be used to it and they can slowly explain to her in an age appropriate way about being adopted and her parents.  It would probably be a different story if they started phone calls and contact when the child was way older.  I think the adoptive parents have a good sense of what they were getting themselves into and I think that having clear boundaries set will help to eliminate possible issues arising (Ty and Cat not knowing where they live or last name, planned phone contact, visits and so on).  It seems to me that Ty and Cait have a clear understanding that they will never raise this chlld or have a significant impact on her upbringing, but I think they are hopeful that they will have the opportunity to have some sort of relationship with her when she is an adult.  I know ty and cait's story is quite different from the other moms and dads on the show because they don't have their child, but they are parents and they give people the chance to see what thoughts and feelings come up for people that do choose to give their children up for adoption.

Also, most people that are adopted at some point seek out biological parents as a way to kind of "put the puzzle pieces together".  I'm a therapist and I find that most of the client's (both adults and children) I've seen that have been adopted or experienced being in foster care, have expressed a desire to know more about their biological parents/family and generally make some type of attempt to connect with biological parents at some point in their lives. I've even seen some children that have experienced abuse by their biological parents or other family members seek them out once they become teens or young adults.  Not here to say anyone's wrong or right, just my thought that in general some desire to have knowledge and understanding of the who, what, when, and whys, even children.   Sorry for the long post, just had a lot to say on the ty/caitlyn adoption thing.


----------



## tambles

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^ I just don't think MTV shows us all that other stuff about them. I think MTV thinks the audience is interested in the dynamic between Catelynn and her mom and all the post adoption issues they have and all their family drama. But I don't think they shouldn't be on the show, I feel like a part of 16 & Pregnant/Teen Mom is the adoption aspect (including all of the affects of dealing with it) which is what Catelynn and Tyler are representing. To me, they have become a part of the show just like the other moms and i want to see what happens to them in their future (college, their relationship and their communication with the adoptive family and Carly).


 

I agree!


----------



## michie

Realistically, how can C&T not stumble upon more info about the adoptive parents? They're on TV, easily identifiable by people who know them. Someone could easily go to C&T's website and air them out, giving all their info to them. Not to say it would happen, but it very well could.


----------



## AlovesJ

iamsmilin said:


> I think the show implies more involvment than there really is.  The child gets "gifts" for various occasions and I believe they mentioned that Caitlyn and Tyler are allowed visits a few (like 3) times a year and each visit needs to be scheduled ahead of time.
> 
> I think kids are smart and are able to understand more complex situations than adults give them credit for.  *I actually think it's healthy for her to grow up knowing that her biological parents love her and wanted her but couldn't give her the life they thought she deserved*.



I agree, about the involvement. I don't ever see the parents or C&T allowing an unhealthy life for Carly. I don't know. I'm no expert but it seems like from watching tv, 9 out of 10 people were adopted always want to find their birth parents.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I cannot STAND Ryan. He is such a jerk. Maci only thinks of herself? Please!


----------



## AlovesJ

Does Caitlyn's mom really need to be on the show? It was *bleep*, *bleep*, *bleep* at the lawyers office.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Rather mellow episode tonight. Not much to say about it.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

AlovesJ said:


> Does Caitlyn's mom really need to be on the show? It was *bleep*, *bleep*, *bleep* at the lawyers office.




Not to mention I found it very interesting that the mother would not look at the lawyer in the eye.  Wonder why? My guess is she was strung out on meth or coke and was afraid he would see thru her.

Ryan is a douchebag....and a lazy POS too!!!

I cannot believe in the previews Amber punches Gary in the face. I would take my kid and go right to the police station. Amber needs anger mgt. before she should be allowed to care for a baby.  But how sweet was Leah in those high heels. She is so cute.

I felt bad for Farrah in this episode. She is trying...BUT she needs to watch herself on tv and see firsthand what a snot she is. As soon as something doesnt go her way she starts shaking her head, and talking in that snotty tone. I would love to just smack it out of her. Maybe we could sick Amber on her LOL!!!


----------



## MM83

Nothing like Dear Old Dad calling, high as a kite from jail! 

Catelyn's Mom is awful, the look on her face 24/7, it's like she's so above everyone else...with her sunken cheeks, grey skin tone and wrinkles.


----------



## Heath-kkf

The one comment I have is dang people get some self respect!

Don't sit there and swear in a professional's office. If that's how you want your home to be, fine but don't subject others to it.

And for the love of your children don't sit there and swear in front of them like its perfectly acceptable. I don't understand how or why people sit there and do that. Obviously, at some point, you had to have had some feeling for the other parent. Even if you're not getting along remember what brought you together in the first place and have some respect. :okay:

And Amber just plain needs to learn how to talk to people like an adult and not be so argumentative if she wants to be in a successful relationship someday. That is not how you talk to your partner. Getting along or not.


----------



## MM83

I'm curious to see Derek's family next week, I'd love to hear their side of things.


----------



## Oceane

I only saw the part when Farrah was told her kid's aunt didn't go through with the DNA/paternity test. I'm sure I can see it all online.


----------



## iamsmilin

Ryan is such an ass. I can't believe he would say that Maci only cared about herself. Have you seen the show?

Farrah - please watch your tone when speaking to your lawyer. The "well duh" tone and look at the camera is inappropriate.  Btw how is the county prosecutor her attorney?

I can't even talk about Catelynn's mom. 

Amber has such anger issues. It was nice to see her be affectionate to Leah.


----------



## MM83

iamsmilin said:


> Ryan is such an ass. I can't believe he would say that Maci only cared about herself. Have you seen the show?
> 
> Farrah - please watch your tone when speaking to your lawyer. The "well duh" tone and look at the camera is inappropriate.  Btw how is the county prosecutor her attorney?
> 
> I can't even talk about Catelynn's mom.
> 
> Amber has such anger issues. It was nice to see her be affectionate to Leah.



I was curious as to why she's using to Co. Prosecutor as well, that seems odd. 

I loved it when Leah had on Amber's heels and was stomping all over the room, so cute!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

MM83 said:


> Nothing like Dear Old Dad calling, high as a kite from jail!
> 
> Catelyn's Mom is awful, the look on her face 24/7, it's like she's so above everyone else...with her sunken cheeks, grey skin tone and wrinkles.




Not to mention I swear her teeth are dentures probably cause her real teeth fell out of her head from the overuse of meth  She really is a gross person with how she treats her daughter. 

Cant she realize SHE is the reason the kids gave that baby up for adoption? She is so busy being mad at Caitlyn but the mother is why those kids gave up the kid in the first place.


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ agreed, and i think she knows it. Which is why is pisses her off to no end. She knows she is a piece of sh*t for a mom/grandmom, but to have her own child to be aware of it, so much so that she gave the baby to someone else to raise is too much for her to bear. She's only projecting her own feelings of inadequacy, and it's sick. She needs rehab and therapy badly. Today's episode made me realize what kind of hell Cait must have gone through during her pregnancy, and how she and Ty stayed strong despite people telling them they should keep the baby. Good for them.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yes I hand it to those kids they really are wise beyond their years. Its a sin when your teenager is 1000X smarter than the parent. 

I also found it odd the mom was so pissed about Butch being in jail. She admitted she embellished her story. So now she can see how lying and treating people like crap doesnt pay off. She needs to deal with HER actions instead of berating a lawyer!!  I bet she was waiting from him to say ok I will do it for free 

I think the mother needs rehab and not Butch.


----------



## Chantilly0379

I only seen the last 15 min of this epi last night.  Why is Ferrah trying to prove the dad of the baby?  I think it's great Maci found someone like Kyle, I hope things work out for her and Bently.  I didn't see anything with Amber, except next weeks epi when she punches the :censor: out of Gary, I don't condone hitting a women but it goes both ways, if you feel you woman enough to put you fist in someones face weather it be a man or not don't be surprised to get hit back, one swing from Gary and Amber would fly across the room.  It's a real shame that her daughter has to witness such disgusting behavior.  Then C & T, it's surprising that the only thing these kids have done is get pregnant at a young age, considering the home life they've lived.  I just can't believe that showing her mom on national TV doesn't raise a red flag to CPS.  Her mom seems like the type that would want to hold Catelyn back from doing great things with her life, instead she'd rather see Catelyn strung out like she is.


----------



## pink1

I have the same comment as last week...PLEASE stop fighting and using such terrible language in front of Leah!  It just breaks my heart for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber's temper shouldn't surprise anyone, remember this is the same chick that had Gary by the throat in a corner when he said something about her father...

She needs anger management, a GED and a damn job!  Idle hands are the devils playground and she has waaaaay to much time on her hands.


----------



## MM83

Chantilly0379 said:


> * Her mom seems like the type that would want to hold Catelyn back from doing great things with her life, instead she'd rather see Catelyn strung out like she is*.



ITA. Her mom lives in her own private hell and she's dragging everyone down with her. She only seemed "happy" (if you can call it that, she still looks angry when she's "happy") when Butch called. Not when her children were near her, not when she shared good news, but when her strung out, convicted felon boyfriend called from jail. Which leads me to believe Caitlyn has played second string to whoever Momma was with for her entire life. 

What the hell did she do in Vegas for a week?


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> Amber's temper shouldn't surprise anyone, remember this is the same chick that had Gary by the throat in a corner when he said something about her father...
> 
> She needs anger management, a GED and a damn job!  Idle hands are the devils playground and she has waaaaay to much time on her hands.




I can not believe she failed the GED pre-test. Seriously. I knew (in HS) some really, really, really stupid, drugged up people and they passed it. I mean they were dumb, really dumb.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I am confused how Catelynn's mother does not have $1500 to spend on the lawyer but she went to Vegas for the week.  That makes no sense to me.


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> Amber's temper shouldn't surprise anyone, remember this is the same chick that had Gary by the throat in a corner when he said something about her father...
> 
> She needs anger management, a GED and a damn job! Idle hands are the devils playground and she has waaaaay to much time on her hands.


 

this!


----------



## PurseFreak17

MM83 said:


> I can not believe she failed the GED pre-test. Seriously. I knew (in HS) some really, really, really stupid, drugged up people and they passed it. I mean they were dumb, really dumb.



Seriously. Any moron can get through HS. Maybe she has an undiagnosed learning disability.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I am confused how Catelynn's mother does not have $1500 to spend on the lawyer but she went to Vegas for the week. That makes no sense to me.


 
that's what I was trying to figure out!  I don't think she works either....


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> that's what I was trying to figure out!  I don't think she works either....




I'd say she went down there to work (if you catch my drift ) but I'm not sure if there's a market for her looks in Vegas. 

I'm sure the state of Michigan paid for it, one way or another. 

Where is Nick's father? Is he in jail now and that's why she has custody?


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> that's what I was trying to figure out! I don't think she works either....


 

I'm sure she lives off the government in everyway possible, which means we paid for her trip to Vegas.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so we paid for her trip to Vegas and a set of dentures?  just great!


----------



## coachariffic

DC-Cutie said:


> so we paid for her trip to Vegas and a set of dentures?  just great!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Is it just me or does anyone actually see Leah playing with toys when she is at home?  I just recall only seeing her roaming around the house or picking up random things.  

Also that part when Macy was telling Ryan about moving away and they kept showing Bentley's little face sitting on her lap, I will say that is the first time I actually clearly saw Ryan in that boys face.  Its usually all Macy I see in him.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

DC-Cutie said:


> that's what I was trying to figure out!  I don't think she works either....


I don't know where they stayed or what they did but all the many times I have been to Vegas between airfare, hotel, eating, entertainment I have NEVER spent less than $1500.  Stuff like that pisses me off to no end.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm confused: I always thought that in order for a dependent to get social security benefits, that the deceased parent had to have paid into the system.  I wonder how long the father worked and how much she can expect to get.  He was a teen, so he couldn't have been working too long to have paid that much into the system.

Can anyone provide some insight?


----------



## mundodabolsa

I always thought Sophia looks a lot like Farrah's mother, but in that quick snapshot of Sophia's father that they showed toward the end, she looks exactly like him


----------



## aklein

How many more episodes are left this season?

I really hope Dr Drew gives Amber the smack down.  Her behavior gets worse each episode.

This stuff with Catelynn and Tyler's family is just so sad.  Those poor kids.

Watching Kyle and Bentley is really sweet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dr Drew needs to admit Catlynn's mom to rehab. not that fake Celeb Rehab, I mean the real deal.


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm confused: I always thought that in order for a dependent to get social security benefits, that the deceased parent had to have paid into the system.  I wonder how long the father worked and how much she can expect to get.  He was a teen, so he couldn't have been working too long to have paid that much into the system.
> 
> Can anyone provide some insight?




She's not necessarily guaranteed a huge amount. But she can still get it even if he didn't work for that long.

My little cousin's dad has a "disability" and I think she gets something like $10 a month. Pretty much a joke, but at least its something.

For a child to get SS benefits they either have to have:


A parent(s) who is disabled or retired and entitled to Social Security benefits; or
A parent who died after having worked long enough in a job where he or she paid Social Security taxes.
Got the information from the SS website.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

mundodabolsa said:


> I always thought Sophia looks a lot like Farrah's mother, but in that quick snapshot of Sophia's father that they showed toward the end, she looks exactly like him


Yes I noticed that too.  She looks just like the father.


----------



## beantownSugar

Gary needs to call 9-1-1 on Amber.


----------



## michie

Amber is disgusting. UGH. I feel so sorry for Leah.
Ryan...I use to root for Ryan because I adore his parents, but his and Maci's relationship is SO REAL for a lot of kids. There are so many men & women who move on before the kid is even born. Just sucks to watch it happen. But, Kyle makes her happy and Bentley seems well-adjusted.
WTH did April go to Vegas for...and with (as in money)??? And, I don't think April lied to the police. She was obviously lying to the lawyer, IMO. I didn't believe her or Catelynn when they said Butch would never get violent. I think Tyler was most honest about Butch when Catelynn told him what happened at the lawyer's office.


----------



## AlovesJ

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone actually see Leah playing with toys when she is at home?  I just recall only seeing her roaming around the house or picking up random things.
> 
> Also that part when Macy was telling Ryan about moving away and they kept showing Bentley's little face sitting on her lap, I will say that is the first time I actually clearly saw Ryan in that boys face.  Its usually all Macy I see in him.



I think it's so odd that Ryan only sees Bentley twice a week and wants more, but when Maci showed up he didn't even try to hold Bentley until the 5 second hug goodbye.


----------



## knasarae

Ryan is a joke.  His parents seem like fantastic grandparents... they truly adore Bentley.  I couldn't believe when Ryan said Maci never thinks about Bentley!!  I just... watching that boy (there is no way I will call him a man) since 16 & Pregnant... I have no words.


----------



## MM83

knasarae said:


> Ryan is a joke.  His parents seem like fantastic grandparents... they truly adore Bentley.  I couldn't believe when Ryan said Maci never thinks about Bentley!!  I just... watching that boy (there is no way I will call him a man) since 16 & Pregnant... I have no words.




I get the impression that Ryan's parents (who are fantastic and seem so nice) have spoiled him so much over his life, he takes no responsibility for anything. He seems like an ungrateful, selfish child, who when isn't getting his way, is unbearable to be around and has little regard for others. Which I've noticed so many men are like now a days.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

knasarae said:


> Ryan is a joke.  His parents seem like fantastic grandparents... they truly adore Bentley.  I couldn't believe when Ryan said Maci never thinks about Bentley!!  I just... watching that boy (there is no way I will call him a man) since 16 & Pregnant... I have no words.



ITA. The only thing that floored me more than his stupid comments was Maci's incrediably contained reaction to him. She was like, "Im sorry to hear that you feel that way, but I'm still moving."  Maci needs to give Amber lessons on self-control!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm confused: I always thought that in order for a dependent to get social security benefits, that the deceased parent had to have paid into the system. I wonder how long the father worked and how much she can expect to get. He was a teen, so he couldn't have been working too long to have paid that much into the system.
> 
> Can anyone provide some insight?


 
I read the deceased parent typically should have worked at least one and a half years for their child to be eligible for SS benefits. I think Sophia's father was 17 or 18 when he died, so I don't think Sophia is eligible for such benefits, and if she is, she would probably get pennies a month.

Someone can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## aclineo

aklein said:


> How many more episodes are left this season?
> 
> I really hope Dr Drew gives Amber the smack down.  Her behavior gets worse each episode.
> 
> This stuff with Catelynn and Tyler's family is just so sad.  Those poor kids.
> 
> Watching Kyle and Bentley is really sweet.


i agree ... catelynn and tyler are SUCH good ppl and they deserve better!


----------



## aclineo

CourtneyMc22 said:


> ITA. The only thing that floored me more than his stupid comments was Maci's incrediably contained reaction to him. She was like, "Im sorry to hear that you feel that way, but I'm still moving."  Maci needs to give Amber lessons on self-control!


i agree!! Maci is such a rock . . . i wish i could be like that but i would've probably lost my cool more than a few times w/ someone as FRUSTRATING as ryan!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Does anybody know when the season is done? I'm so use to it being on now and i'm scared to hear "On next week's season finale.....".


----------



## mommyof01

If Caitlyn's mom had her at 17, that makes her 35??  She looks more like 45


----------



## Chantilly0379

mommyof01 said:


> If Caitlyn's mom had her at 17, that makes her 35?? She looks more like 45


 

You giving her way too much credit...she looks like she's 85.


----------



## aklein

^Meth,  it's a helluva drug.


----------



## iamsmilin

Chantilly0379 said:


> You giving her way too much credit...she looks like she's 85.


 
She's like a walking Zombie.  Skin over bones.  So gross.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^Drugs ages you!  wshe needs to be locked up.  Deffiently not on a televison show.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

mommyof01 said:


> If Caitlyn's mom had her at 17, that makes her 35??  She looks more like 45


 I don't believe that woman is 35....I need proof.  If she is that is a shame....she looks late 50's.


----------



## LovePinkCoach

mommyof01 said:


> If Caitlyn's mom had her at 17, *that makes her 35??* She looks more like 45


 
Holy crap...it looks like she's AT LEAST 50. 

My mom is 56 and looks 20 years younger than her.


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Amber's behavior is getting more & more disgusting with each episode.


----------



## knasarae

I would seriously think if Gary could get himself together he would have a strong case for custody of Leah considering Amber's violence toward him.  Maybe that would be an eye opener for her to learn to control herself.


----------



## KJ42

I can't believe I actually found a board where there are other members that feel the same way that I do regarding Catelynn and Tyler.  YES, they really need to work on moving on.  They gave up Carly for the chance for all of them to have a better life.  Guess what kids?  That means that you need to move on too.  I also get the same impression that some of the other poster's stated - they feel like they are going to go pick her up after they are older.  Although they keep talking about how grown up and mature they are, and they are so much better than everyone else in their families, I agree (again) with some of the previous posters - we NEVER see this.  Neither of them appear to work, and not only does it seem that they don't go to school much, it's been revealed that they are in an alternative school, it also shows in the preview for next week that the grades are so bad they did not pass, so I'm assuming there is no graduation either.  

At this point all they are doing is milking it for all they can.  Giving interviews to People magazine, going on the Today show; they want Carly to be the flower girl in their wedding.  If I were the adoptive parents, and they still didn't know my last name or how to contact me directly?  I think I would conveniently drop off the face of the Earth after watching this train wreck of a family implode each week on national television.  I am finding that I'm going from having respect for them to disdain as I want to shout "move on already" to the screen each week.

Farrah is getting better, and she is in counseling per her to "not treat Sophia the way my Mom treats me."  I hope she continues on with her counseling.  At least she is working and going to school as well as raising her daughter who is absolutely adorable!  

Maci is a wonderful mother and I'm happy she is moving forward with her life.

Amber.  Where to begin?  Has anyone else noticed that on the rare occasion either of them attempt to pick up that child, she freaks out?  She has NEVER been shown any love, patience or affection at all.  She screams like she does out of frustration and anger.  That ending shot of her lying on her side in the crib was so heart-breaking.  My sister commented all she needed was a beer and a cigarette in her hand to complete the picture.  I can only hope that someone will get involved and take that child away as both of them seem to be completely incompetent to raise her.  They are childish, immature, neglectful and emotionally abusive, with Amber having moved on to being physically abusive.  How long before she snaps and starts shoving and punching Leah for screaming all because she is "stressed out" as she keeps whining about?


----------



## KJ42

DC-Cutie said:


> $10 bucks worth of flowers???? Don't spend too much, Gary.


 
Well... it was half the cost of the "engagement ring"


----------



## michie

Welcome. 

I agree with what you have written. I hate to say "Move on" to Catelynn and Tyler, because I know that they think about Carly a lot. But, what is the point of giving her up for a better life if they are not taking the opportunity to better themselves? If they wanted to struggle and flunk out of school, they could've just kept her and had a good excuse for doing so.


----------



## Be The Change

I haven't read this whole thread, but I do think that Tyler and Catelynn are great people, who fortunately for them, are nothing like their parents. I don't know how often they're filmed, but perhaps the reason it looks like they can't get over Carly is because it's obviously what the show is about, so they're asked to talk about it when filming? I'm not sure...

I think Macy is a great mother and her son is so adorable. 

I don't know if in Australia I'm up to date with the US, which could be why I don't see what is going on (and why you all have certain opinions).


----------



## scarlett_2005

KJ42 said:


> I can't believe I actually found a board where there are other members that feel the same way that I do regarding Catelynn and Tyler.  YES, they really need to work on moving on.  They gave up Carly for the chance for all of them to have a better life.  Guess what kids?  That means that you need to move on too.  I also get the same impression that some of the other poster's stated - they feel like they are going to go pick her up after they are older.  Although they keep talking about how grown up and mature they are, and they are so much better than everyone else in their families, I agree (again) with some of the previous posters - we NEVER see this.  Neither of them appear to work, and not only does it seem that they don't go to school much, it's been revealed that they are in an alternative school, it also shows in the preview for next week that the grades are so bad they did not pass, so I'm assuming there is no graduation either.
> 
> At this point all they are doing is milking it for all they can.  Giving interviews to People magazine, going on the Today show; they want Carly to be the flower girl in their wedding.  If I were the adoptive parents, and they still didn't know my last name or how to contact me directly?  I think I would conveniently drop off the face of the Earth after watching this train wreck of a family implode each week on national television.  I am finding that I'm going from having respect for them to disdain as I want to shout "move on already" to the screen each week.
> 
> Farrah is getting better, and she is in counseling per her to "not treat Sophia the way my Mom treats me."  I hope she continues on with her counseling.  At least she is working and going to school as well as raising her daughter who is absolutely adorable!
> 
> Maci is a wonderful mother and I'm happy she is moving forward with her life.
> 
> *Amber.  Where to begin?  Has anyone else noticed that on the rare occasion either of them attempt to pick up that child, she freaks out?  She has NEVER been shown any love, patience or affection at all.  She screams like she does out of frustration and anger.  That ending shot of her lying on her side in the crib was so heart-breaking.  My sister commented all she needed was a beer and a cigarette in her hand to complete the picture.  I can only hope that someone will get involved and take that child away as both of them seem to be completely incompetent to raise her.  They are childish, immature, neglectful and emotionally abusive, with Amber having moved on to being physically abusive.  How long before she snaps and starts shoving and punching Leah for screaming all because she is "stressed out" as she keeps whining about?*



Ita! I'm really surprised CPS hasn't investigated Gary and Amber. The house is always fitly, all the yelling and screaming, Amber's domestic violence against Gary, and Amber leaving a knife just laying around in the last episode. Neither of these two have any business raising a child. I wouldn't trust either them the watch a house plant.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Be The Change- You can probably catch-up on the MTV website (or others). 

I finally caught the most recent episode today. Catelynn's mom makes me sick. She can't afford $1500?! Then she turned around and went to Vegas? With who? Why? I love how she told the lawyer she was there to get all the free advice she could milk out of him. 

I think Maci did the right thing movig before Ryan could hit her with court papers. It stinks that she moved away from Bentley's grandparents, but it's not exactly a long drive from Chattanooga to Nashville. Not only is Kyle in Nashville, but I think most of her friends went to MTSU as well. I couldn't believe she didn't tell Ryan off though. That kid's an ass. 

I'm still confused on why Amber freaked out (two episodes ago) when Gary woke Leah up early. She's a stay-at-home mom... is it really that hard to find the time/a way to comfort her? Gary seems like an okay guy, he just needs to get his s*** together and move on (and take that poor baby with him).

I keep wondering if Farrah really wants to work things out with her mom or if she just wants to "use" her. She seems like a very angry person. I kind of like her mother (and I don't think she's as awful as the show/Farrah make her seem). I know my parents worry about me living on my own, and I'm almost 24. I can't imagine how hard it is for her mom to worry about Farrah AND Sophia- especially when Farrah never calls home to let her know what's going on.


----------



## pollinilove

i kinda like farrah parents i think farrah is just spoiled . cat and ty move on i now seewhy people do closed adoption .


----------



## afsweet

at first, i thought maci should have given ryan more warning about her wanting to move. but after seeing the way ryan reacted, i could totally understand why she would wait until she's packed up and on her way to nashville. it's absolutely insane how ryan thinks maci is the selfish one who never does anything for bentley or even thinks of him. it's amazing how maci remained calm the whole time and even told bentley to say goodbye. i would have just picked up my kid and left. no goodbye for deadbeat daddy. 

amber is such a mess. she's so violent with a short fuse. i wonder if she has always been that way. and she has a lot of nerve to be constantly yelling and cursing in front of leah, but i can recall times when she'll demand that gary doesn't yell in front of leah. wtf. apparently amber can do whatever she wants and is never wrong? 

i truly felt bad for farrah when her ex's sister lied that she'll do the dna test. i don't know what kind of person could lie about it and not feel guilty. i mean, hello, all you have to do is a cheek swab. it's not like you're gonna be supporting the kid for the next 17 years. why not help to see if sophia can get some financial help? this whole thing is punishing sophia, not just farrah. 

i was shocked to find out that butch has 2 other grandkids. how many kids does butch even have? i know we saw tyler's sister a few episodes ago...does she have kids of her own or something? that whole family is all kinds of messed up. brandon and theresa really should have chosen a closed adoption.


----------



## kcf68

^Yah could you imagine all that drama added to Brandon and Theresa life.  Eek!  I could see Butch and the drug out mom going after their "grandchild" if they knew where Brandon and Theresa lived.  Yes, sometimes it seems like Catelyn and Tyler think they sent their daughter to the babysitters for a few years then they will get her back when they get more established...


----------



## knasarae

stephc005 said:


> at first, i thought maci should have given ryan more warning about her wanting to move. but after seeing the way ryan reacted, i could totally understand why she would wait until she's packed up and on her way to nashville. it's absolutely insane how ryan thinks maci is the selfish one who never does anything for bentley or even thinks of him. it's amazing how maci remained calm the whole time and even told bentley to say goodbye. i would have just picked up my kid and left. no goodbye for deadbeat daddy.
> 
> amber is such a mess. she's so violent with a short fuse. i wonder if she has always been that way. *and she has a lot of nerve to be constantly yelling and cursing in front of leah, but i can recall times when she'll demand that gary doesn't yell in front of leah. wtf. apparently amber can do whatever she wants and is never wrong? *
> 
> i truly felt bad for farrah when her ex's sister lied that she'll do the dna test. i don't know what kind of person could lie about it and not feel guilty. i mean, hello, all you have to do is a cheek swab. it's not like you're gonna be supporting the kid for the next 17 years. why not help to see if sophia can get some financial help? this whole thing is punishing sophia, not just farrah.
> 
> i was shocked to find out that butch has 2 other grandkids. how many kids does butch even have? i know we saw tyler's sister a few episodes ago...does she have kids of her own or something? that whole family is all kinds of messed up. brandon and theresa really should have chosen a closed adoption.


 
I so agree with this.  Amber is such a hypocrite.  I honestly don't think I can fill up one hand counting the number of times I have heard Gary yell but Amber yells and swears like a sailor at the flip of a hat.  And then she says Gary makes her do it.  smh


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

It breaks my heart to see Gary so hurt, both emotionally and physically.... I know he was not always the nicest, but Amber it's a b!tch to him 24/7 and puts him down any chance she gets  And the cussing from her it's unbelievable! She is quite the gem  If only Gary could get his act together, get a good job and a nice place, he could sue that brat for full custody of Leah... For some reason I feel that he would make a better parent to her than Amber ever could


----------



## pollinilove

thats just it gary takes it cause he does not have a job and needs amber . his own mother told him you can stay for a few days but thats it you cant live with me


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I read that Farrah's boyfriend's sister is also a teen mom and is now on her second child.


----------



## mcb100

^Then why wouldn't she want to try and help Farrah? I know that Farrah probably wasn't on good terms with her boyfriend's family but you'd think that coming from someone who is a teen mom of two kids that she would show up.

Also, does anyone else think that Gary's friend is completely inappropiate? Like when he and Gary were talking and Gary's friend starts randomly screaming that Amber doesn't love him. Reguardless of Amber and Gary's relationship, is it really any of this guy's business to be saying those things? Just wondering. 

I think that Maci's making all the right decisions. If she really wants to leave and she thought about it for a while, I don't see why she shouldn't. 

With Catelynn and Tyler, it is hard for me to read them. I kind of think that they wished/wanted to keep Carly for themselves and sometimes I think that they wish they wouldn't have given her up for adoption. I think that their family situations were the only reasons that they gave Carly up, and if it weren't for that, I bet they would've kept her. I also think that if I were the adoptive parents I would feel slightly uncomfortable. As someone on here mentioned before, if I were the adoptive parents I'm not sure that I would want my child wearing a necklace of her biological parents around all the time 24/7. And then saying that they want Carly at their wedding. I understand that they care, but I think they need to give the adoptive parents some time with Carly without any intterruptions or special gift giving or anything of the sort.


----------



## DC-Cutie

maci is still not being the bigger person.  she sat right there in front of Ryan and said "Me and Bentley are moving to Nashville *THIS WEEK"*.  Ummmmm, did she forget that she was already packed and moving to Nashville *THAT DAY*?

I'm sure Ryan already knew she was moving since they have the same circle of friends.


----------



## KJ42

Another indication of Catelynn and Tyler's very skewered vision of what the adoption process is, go back to MTV.com and watch Teen Mom, Season 1, Episode 1. They go to the Dr. to talk to her about birth control.  Catelynn is not honest with her that even though they have just had a child and given her up for adoption, that they have had again, unprotected sex.  How do they handle it?  When discussing the matter in the privacy of their own home, Tyler asks Catelynn "what would you do if you were pregnant again?"  Her reply?  "I guess we could call Brandon and Teresa, we have another baby for you."  Tyler's response?  "Hi, here's Carly's brother.

Sad, just very very sad.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I am not sure MCB100 I was thinking the same thing.  If the family also has a daughter that is a teen mom and is now on her second baby as a teen mom then they should know how hard it is but instead the article was saying how much they don't like Farrah because she wants to go on America's Next Top Model.  Well not that I always agree with Farrah but at least she has a goal.  Right?  It might not be something she can do and maybe it is something she can do but as the baby's family you would think they would want to support her rather then not. Unless the are upset that the sister did not make it onto 16 and Pregnant or Teen Mom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catalina_Beth said:


> I am not sure MCB100 I was thinking the same thing. If the family also has a daughter that is a teen mom and is now on her second baby as a teen mom then they should know how hard it is but instead the article was saying how much they don't like* Farrah because she wants to go on America's Next Top Model.* Well not that I always agree with Farrah but at least she has a goal. Right? It might not be something she can do and maybe it is something she can do but as the baby's family you would think they would want to support her rather then not. Unless the are upset that the sister did not make it onto 16 and Pregnant or Teen Mom.


 
America's Next Top Model???  Get outta here!  Tyra would eat her up with her stank attitude!

I would love to know the real reason why the father's family doesn't care for Farrah too much.  I could see her attitude being a major part of it...  **Off to read Televison witout Pity, I'm sure to find an answer over there**


----------



## MM83

mcb100 said:


> ^Then why wouldn't she want to try and help Farrah? I know that Farrah probably wasn't on good terms with her boyfriend's family but you'd think that coming from someone who is a teen mom of two kids that she would show up.
> 
> *Also, does anyone else think that Gary's friend is completely inappropiate? Like when he and Gary were talking and Gary's friend starts randomly screaming that Amber doesn't love him. Reguardless of Amber and Gary's relationship, is it really any of this guy's business to be saying those things? Just wondering.
> *
> I think that Maci's making all the right decisions. If she really wants to leave and she thought about it for a while, I don't see why she shouldn't.
> 
> With Catelynn and Tyler, it is hard for me to read them. I kind of think that they wished/wanted to keep Carly for themselves and sometimes I think that they wish they wouldn't have given her up for adoption. I think that their family situations were the only reasons that they gave Carly up, and if it weren't for that, I bet they would've kept her. I also think that if I were the adoptive parents I would feel slightly uncomfortable. As someone on here mentioned before, if I were the adoptive parents I'm not sure that I would want my child wearing a necklace of her biological parents around all the time 24/7. And then saying that they want Carly at their wedding. I understand that they care, but I think they need to give the adoptive parents some time with Carly without any intterruptions or special gift giving or anything of the sort.



While I do think his friend has inappropriate outbursts, imagine how much crap he has to listen too. Amber makes Gary break plans, Gary has to do this, Gary crying over Amber, Gary cussing over Amber, Amber hitting Gary, Amber yelling at Gary, Amber kicks Gary out, ect.... This friend has obviously seen a lot and is sick of it. I know there have been instances with my friends where I grew tired of keeping my mouth shut and watching them suffer and my actions weren't exactly polite. 

Gary is literally a battered man, he's emotionally and physically abused. To see that happening, as another man, is probably pretty frustrating. Oddly, I really don't dislike the friend.

I don't necessarily think his friend is completely out of line, I just think he's completely fed up with watching someone he cares about get run into the ground- willingly.


----------



## pollinilove

i kinda see the friends point sometimes you get sick of your friends crap and drama we all do


----------



## cindyuwho

KJ42 said:


> Neither of them appear to work, and not only does it seem that they don't go to school much, it's been revealed that they are in an alternative school, it also shows in the preview for next week that the grades are so bad they did not pass, so I'm assuming there is no graduation either.


 

Well I guess alternative school is the answer to how they got to be prom queen/king.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> Neither of them appear to work, and not only does it seem that they don't go to school much, it's been revealed that they are in an alternative school, it also shows in the preview for next week that the grades are so bad they did not pass, so I'm assuming there is no graduation either.



SMH. If Catelynn actually goes to college in the next few years, I would be very surprised. I've been saying for a while that it's strange that all they do is lay around and chill.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's strange to me, too.  They don't seem (as far as we see by MTV's showing) to be involved in school sports, extracurricular activities, jobs, or anything.  Just laying around, talking about Carly all the time...


----------



## pollinilove

how in the world did catelynn and tyler get prom king and queen im sorry but most of the time its the boy who plays sports or the girl who plays sports or cheers .


----------



## ILuvShopping

well how long was her mom in vegas and how many pop cans did she pick up from the living room and she DIDN'T have a party??? 

and good point... at least we see farah working and she says she's going to school.... and we see maci at school and have been told she works....
tyler and caitlyn apparently just sit on their butts all day?? and do they still live like an hour from each other?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> well how long was her mom in vegas and how many pop cans did she pick up from the living room and she DIDN'T have a party???
> 
> and good point... at least we see farah working and she says she's going to school.... and we see maci at school and have been told she works....
> tyler and caitlyn apparently just sit on their butts all day?? and do they still live like an hour from each other?


 
they showed Maci at work once, but I wonder how she's doing since she's been in Nashville.  I'm sure her parents were helping her babysit while she was in Chat.


----------



## pollinilove

i can see why catelynn mom is mad at her all the time . catelynn does nothing but text call people on her cell lay around the house . go to school get a job help clean the house . she makes me mad but i do not yell i just take stuff away if you do not help or get bad grades . no tv no friends no toys i do not yell i just take


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> it's strange to me, too. They don't seem (as far as we see by MTV's showing) to be involved in school sports, extracurricular activities, jobs, or anything. Just laying around, talking about Carly all the time...


 
Nope.  So it really isn't any surprise she got pregnant at such a young age.  All the risk factors are there -- broken home, alcoholic mother, lack of extracurricular activities.



pollinilove said:


> how in the world did catelynn and tyler get prom king and queen im sorry but most of the time its the boy who plays sports or the girl who plays sports or cheers .


 
Because they are on TV?  And MTV edited it that way?


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm still tripping that Catelynn's mom and I are the same age!!!!!  Many people think I look 26/27 and not 35.  

Catelynn's mom looks every bit of 45-50.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> I'm still tripping that Catelynn's mom and I are the same age!!!!! Many people think I look 26/27 and not 35.
> 
> Catelynn's mom looks every bit of 45-50.


 
35    Get tha FERK outta here!  Wow, Meth is a helluva drug.....  I'm 35, too.


----------



## KJ42

pollinilove said:


> how in the world did catelynn and tyler get prom king and queen im sorry but most of the time its the boy who plays sports or the girl who plays sports or cheers .


 
I just pullled up this episode via "On Demand" and rewatched the segment. If you watch, you will see the "Prom" is held at a restaurant called Mac & Ray's (there is some indication), and if you watch when they hand the crowns to Catelynn and Tyler there are several things to look at. 

1. They are paper crowns that look like they came from either Burger King or a party store

2. They are handed the crowns to put them on themselves

3. An announcer comes on and says "Catelynn and Tyler" which if you really pay attention appears to be a voice over, as no one claps or offers them congrats

and, the most telling?

4. Behind them is another couple wearing crowns dancing.

I assume they were named King & Queen for the sake of being on camera.


----------



## michie

Well, damn...


----------



## DC-Cutie

that's ferked up!  Then they had the nerve to call Tyler's mom to tell her they were crowned King & Queen!


----------



## chantal1922

Wait! Stop the track! Catelynn's mom is 35!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

That's television!  This is why I call scripted show real TV and reality show TV.  Just because it is "reality" does not mean it is not scripted!  I will still watch however LOL


----------



## pollinilove

if her mom is 35 im a size 2 and not a size 16 :lolots:


----------



## aklein

chantal1922 said:


> Wait! Stop the track! Catelynn's mom is 35!


 
Yep, apparently Catelynn's mom was a teen mom too.
And she's totally a tweaker.  That's why she looks like The Crypt Keeper.


----------



## divadivine682

aklein said:


> Yep, apparently Catelynn's mom was a teen mom too.
> And she's totally a tweaker. That's why she looks like The Crypt Keeper.


 
:lolots:


----------



## pollinilove

she needs to lay off smoking and drinking


----------



## Heath-kkf

Are we sure she was talking about being a teen mom with Catelynn? Butch is 47, so she's married to a man 12 years her senior? I could see her at being 38 or 39 but 35 seems like a stretch.


----------



## chantal1922

aklein said:


> Yep, apparently Catelynn's mom was a teen mom too.
> And she's totally a tweaker.  That's why she looks like *The Crypt Keeper.*


----------



## michie

Heath-kkf said:


> Are we sure she was talking about being a teen mom with Catelynn? Butch is 47, so she's married to a man 12 years her senior? I could see her at being 38 or 39 but 35 seems like a stretch.



That's not uncommon. I think she could be 35. She has obviously had a hard life.


----------



## KJ42

Hi All,

April Baltierra, per her MySpace is 37 years old.

http://www.myspace.com/476512536


----------



## iamsmilin

I love how we have spent 2-3 pages in disbelief and shock discussing the age of Catelynn's mom.


----------



## gelbergirl

does anyone know ?
I thought one of the girls used birth control and still got preggers?
Or was it not this group of girls ?


----------



## Heath-kkf

gelbergirl said:


> does anyone know ?
> I thought one of the girls used birth control and still got preggers?
> Or was it not this group of girls ?



The only one I know of was the Lori girl from Season 2 of '16 and pregnant'. She took an antibiotic which interfered with her birth control pills working.

Not that I think pills are necessarily the best choice for some teens who may not be responsible enough to always take the pill on time, at the same exact time, without forgetting.


----------



## Heath-kkf

KJ42 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> April Baltierra, per her MySpace is 37 years old.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/476512536




Doesn't "prove" anything. Anyone could have made that profile. No pictures and the user doesn't have any friends added. And I think if it were really her that she would have her profile private.


----------



## KJ42

Heath-kkf said:


> Doesn't "prove" anything. Anyone could have made that profile. No pictures and the user doesn't have any friends added. And I think if it were really her that she would have her profile private.


 
You are correct, it was my error as I posted the wrong link (two had come up) - although I imagine this could have been posted by anyone as well, there is a photo of April and Butch hugging together - and it states that she is 37.  Not trying to "prove" anything, only looking at the information that is out there publicly.

Here is the link with the photograph:

www.myspace.com/476516024


----------



## Heath-kkf

All I can say is some people just don't age well. It's in their genes. That coupled with smoking, drinking, sun exposure, etc. can really do you in.


----------



## aklein

Love and light, ladies.  No need to get so hostile over the age of a woman on a reality show. I don't see why it would be so hard to believe that she is a lot younger than she looks.
In the past, April and Catelynn have both said that she had Catelynn when she was a teenager.  That doesn't change the fact that April is under 40 and looks like a smashed ass.


----------



## chantal1922

I was a little scared seeing Leah standing between Amber and Gary while they were arguing. Amber needs to get her anger in check ASAP!


----------



## Eclipse4

Does anyone know what medication Amber is on?


----------



## PrettyInPink

Gary needs to GTFO of that house and take Leah with him.


----------



## chantal1922

I am also wondering what med Amber is on?


----------



## cindyuwho

Well either it isn't enough or she needs something else.


----------



## AlovesJ

ok....I cried a little with Sophia meeting her aunt. That was sad.

I just started watching, and reading above I guess I missed the Amber/Gary fight.

Catelyn with the Cs and Ds! Her mom got mad she didn't take her opinion on a prom dress, but doesn't say anything about her grades.

OooooK...Amber....do you really want to go to court? I think Gary has some footage the court would like to see. I'd call the cops or hit a bish back.


----------



## chantal1922

I hope Farrah and Kassy stay on good terms.


----------



## Eclipse4

I hope Gary has permanent custody of Leah. Amber is not fit to be a parent at all.


----------



## chantal1922

Amber is out of control!


----------



## Jenn83

Eclipse4 said:


> I hope Gary has permanent custody of Leah. Amber is not fit to be a parent at all.



Agree! I'm kinda speechless at what I just saw.  She needs help


----------



## tambles

AlovesJ said:


> ok....I cried a little with Sophia meeting her aunt. That was sad.
> 
> I just started watching, and reading above I guess I missed the Amber/Gary fight.
> 
> Catelyn with the Cs and Ds! Her mom got mad she didn't take her opinion on a prom dress, but doesn't say anything about her grades.
> 
> OooooK...Amber....do you really want to go to court? I think Gary has some footage the court would like to see. I'd call the cops or hit a bish back.


 
Sophia meeting her aunt was sad, made me a little more empathetic toward Farrah.  How difficult to look at your child and see her father that died.

Amber is a hot mess.  She clearly is not okay.  I'd guess she's on some sort of anti-depressant/mood stabilizers, and she clearly needs an adjustment.  Amber, you can get your child taken for perpetrating domestic violence on your partner.  

Glad macy and ryan worked something out. 

Sad for Caitlin and Tyler not graduating and all.  Hopefully they can do what they need to finish school.


----------



## Eclipse4

So Catelynn and Tyler give up their child but they still can't finish high school??? Ok Catelynn was pregnant,but Tyler what's your excuse? 

When I was in 8th grade, a girl in my class got pregnant and she still finished high school on time with the rest of the class. And she kept the baby.

Ugh between them and Amber, I don't know if I can watch another season.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I got teary eyed when Farrah and Sophia met with Kassy. I hope that they can stay friends.And, I am SO over Amber's attitude. She NEEDS medication... and he NEEDS to get that baby and get the HECK out of there.


----------



## michie

Farrah and that ugly crying...It's so funny hearing how much Derek "cared about" and "loved" Farrah, especially seeing how she treated him like s#!+ when she was pregnant. It's like she's singing a different tune now. I almost think that she's placed blame on her mom for her not being with him. She clearly had enough time to get pregnant by him, but says that her mom forbade her from seeing him? OK...Lesson learned..._"Give me roses now, because I can't smell them when I'm dead."_ I feel sorry for Sophia because a few people's bad, stupid, ignorant and dumb ass decisions may have robbed her of meeting and being raised by her father.


----------



## wordpast

Poor Leah.


----------



## Heath-kkf

aklein said:


> Love and light, ladies.  No need to get so hostile over the age of a woman on a reality show. I don't see why it would be so hard to believe that she is a lot younger than she looks.
> In the past, April and Catelynn have both said that she had Catelynn when she was a teenager.  That doesn't change the fact that April is under 40 and looks like a smashed ass.



I think we were all a bit hard on her, anyway. If you look at her face, its smooth and few wrinkles, if any. Yeah, she's a bit haggard looking, but stress, smoking, lack of sleep, alcohol, sun, perhaps a poor diet,drugs, they all do that to you. And like I said, some people just don't have good "youth" genes. If I saw her on the street I would probably say 40-42 years old. That is not so far off.


----------



## Heath-kkf

wordpast said:


> Poor Leah.



She is such a little cutie. You just want to scoop her up and take her to disney world or some other happy place and away from all the yelling.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

WTF is wrong with Amber. I wish someone would restrain her or call the police. She is not a good mom and needs to clean her nasty ass house for once.


----------



## alliemia

wow, amber is physically abusing gary. and she really needs to have leah taken from her. she curses non-stop and it is verbal abuse that leah is witnessing. now it's gone to physical. she almost looked like she'd hit leah when she was climbing the end table. the house doesn't even look baby-proofed. i wish gary could man up and support himself and his daughter.


----------



## sharronmarie

Ive heard that the producers and camera people from MTV cant interfere in their lives, which is why I guess they didnt stop Amber from beating Gary. Makes me wonder what they would have done if Gary slapped her back or pushed her and she fell down the stairs


----------



## Dancechika24

michie said:


> *Farrah and that ugly crying*...It's so funny hearing how much Derek "cared about" and "loved" Farrah, especially seeing how she treated him like s#!+ when she was pregnant. It's like she's singing a different tune now. I almost think that she's placed blame on her mom for her not being with him. She clearly had enough time to get pregnant by him, but says that her mom forbade her from seeing him? OK...Lesson learned..._"Give me roses now, because I can't smell them when I'm dead."_ I feel sorry for Sophia because a few people's bad, stupid, ignorant and dumb ass decisions may have robbed her of meeting and being raised by her father.


 
LOL yes! I feel so mean saying this but I HATE her crying face lol, its soooo ugly looking. Oh ye and i agree with everything else...I clearly remember Farrah's 16 and Pregnant episode where she was changing her phone number and ignoring derrick and not wanting anything to do with him...


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

sharronmarie said:


> Ive heard that the producers and camera people from MTV cant interfere in their lives, which is why I guess they didnt stop Amber from beating Gary. Makes me wonder what they would have done if Gary slapped her back or pushed her and she fell down the stairs


 
I think they should have called the police or something.


----------



## Dancechika24

What is wrong with Amber? All i see her doing in the episodes is sleeping/laying down, talking to her annoying cousin (asking for stupid advice), beating on gary, yelling/cursing at gary and getting pissed off at leah for crying or throwing fits as she calls them.


----------



## rubycat

Dancechika24 said:


> What is wrong with Amber? All i see her doing in the episodes is sleeping/laying down, talking to her annoying cousin (asking for stupid advice), beating on gary, yelling/cursing at gary and getting pissed off at leah for crying or throwing fits as she calls them.




Watching tonight all I could think is that she has to be on speed or something. I hope she gets help, and stops any contact with Gary, they need to be apart.


----------



## PurseFreak17

Dancechika24 said:


> LOL yes! I feel so mean saying this but I HATE her crying face lol, its soooo ugly looking. Oh ye and i agree with everything else...I clearly remember Farrah's 16 and Pregnant episode where she was changing her phone number and ignoring derrick and not wanting anything to do with him...




I'm not totally buying that Farrah's mom was the only reason she stopped being near Derrick. If things were sweet and this had been a good guy 100% there is NO WAY Farrah would have stayed away from him. With or Without Mom's support. In Season 1 she even went on a date while she was preggo! Of course the guy stood her up, but still. Farrah is now trying to glorify the relationship because the man is dead, but come on. I ain't buyin it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I never noticed until a few episodes ago, that Farrah has a serious underbite that shifts to the side...


----------



## kcf68

alliemia said:


> wow, amber is physically abusing gary. and she really needs to have leah taken from her. she curses non-stop and it is verbal abuse that leah is witnessing. now it's gone to physical. she almost looked like she'd hit leah when she was climbing the end table. the house doesn't even look baby-proofed. i wish gary could man up and support himself and his daughter.


 
Amen to this!  I don't care for her at all.  They are both lazy people...


----------



## Catalina_Beth

WOW I just watched last nights show and someone needs to stop Ambber before she actually hurts Gary because he seems to not even block her punches.  I am sure he can get the baby away from he if he gets a place of his own and a job and that is what he should do Amber is not someone who should be sole custodian of a baby.

Farrah is glorifying her relationship but don't we all when we cant have something anymore?  It was sad to see her conncet with Derek's family I hope it all works out well for them for Sophia's sake.

Maci thanks for being and adult as you put it and not keeping your son away from his dad no matter what you think of Ryan because every child and father derserve a chance.

Catlynn and Tyler sorry you could not graduate.  I am still trying to get why you are still on the show.  Thank you MTV for not showing her mother screeming and cursing this one time!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eclipse4 said:


> Does anyone know what medication Amber is on?


 
she talked about being on some meds for anxiety, however I also think she is on Aderall and probably a few others.


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ agreed. I'm thinking steroids?


----------



## gsmom

rubycat said:


> Watching tonight all I could think is that she has to be on speed or something. I hope she gets help, and stops any contact with Gary, they need to be apart.


 
she reminded me of a dude with roid rage or something. violently amped up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

one observation: with the exception of Maci, ALL of these girls have issues w/their own mother's which in turn has caused issues with their own children:

Amber - a raging lunatic; mom not in the picture
Carly - didn't want her daughter in an environment with her own mother
Farrah - serious attitude issues, doesn't get along with mother (or anybody it seems for that matter)


----------



## gmel

chantal1922 said:


> Amber is out of control!



What makes Amber think her actions are "ok" ?
Really would like to know what meds she's on.

Also wondering how much, (benefits), Farrah thinks she will be getting from SS?  

Gotta love Maci...


----------



## DC-Cutie

gmel said:


> What makes Amber think her actions are "ok" ?
> Really would like to know what meds she's on.


 
Amber thinks it's "ok" because she hasn't been properly checked by someone and by checked, I mean put in her place.  Notice, she doesn't act that way towards other people (actually we don't really see her interacting with many other people)

All I know is she must have that "*good good*" because Gary ain't goin' NOWHERE.  She was Gary's first, right?


----------



## aklein

^ Hmm not sure.  Gary is a few years older than Amber and it seems like he has cheated on her a few times.
So she may be the first, but probably not the only.

Off to watch the episode now.


----------



## PurseFreak17

While Amber is disgusting and CLEARLY has a problem with anger and perhaps substance abuse, Gary has a habit of being passive aggressive. Gary is not THAT dumb. He does do a lot of this stuff on purpose.
1. Telling his mom to bring over crib sheets.  He knows Amber. What was stopping him from bringing home those sheets and putting them on the baby's bed?
2. Going into the room where Amber is and asking: Where is Leah? When anyone can hear she is crying from her crib. Again, Gary is trying to get under Amber's skin. Instead of asking, "Why are you here in this room while the Baby is crying in her room. He makes his point by asking, "Where is Leah?"

Amber deserves to lose that baby for a few weeks, and a to get put in her place, but Gary ain't no angel is all I'm saying


----------



## pollinilove

i do not see the big deal about the crib sheets . the mom came in and said take them gary said you dont have  any  whats the bif deal. my mother in law went out and got all my kids school stuff without asking me  i was ok with it


----------



## MM83

Sooooo, Ryan has done an interview claiming Maci cheated on him with Kyle, before they broke up. I don't think I believe this, considering the week prior Maci got the cover and was granted an interview on her current custody situation. I also don't believe this for the simple fact that Maci has said a million times that they (her and Kyle) were friends before Ryan. Therefore, if they were friends, she probably talked to him, as friends sometimes do, and if I had to guess, Ryan being the controlling dick that he was, assumed she was cheating. 

Ryan just strikes me as the type of guy who plays dirty, not sure why I feel that way [insert sarcasm here], but he does. How typical that he would try to spin things to make him look like the victim in this. A little late there buddy, why weren't you saying this when you guys broke up? Oh and I guess Maci still tries to get with him. Riiiight. Sure. I bet she does. 

I used to think he was cute, but he's so ugly inside I couldn't tell you why I ever thought that.

http://starcasm.net/archives/66841


----------



## pollinilove

i do not hate ryan any more amber is the new person i hate on the show she is the female version of ryan


----------



## pollinilove

i do not like kyle he has this dumb look on his face sorry i know most of you like him


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> i do not like kyle he has this dumb look on his face sorry i know most of you like him


 
between the dumb face look, the too blond hair, brows and tan and the forehead frown lines - I just can't.....


----------



## Manda90

I think that Amber needs to get some help and have her child taken away from her till she can act more like a mother and not yell so much. I also feel that if she can hit Gary like how she did what will stop her from hitting Leah like that. Thats not very good parenting skills because you never know when shes going to go off her daughter like that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber seems like Leah is a burden or gets on her nerves...  We never see her or Gary reading to her, playing outside you know doing the things that parents do.  I wonder if she has other kids that she plays with.


----------



## Heath-kkf

MM83 said:


> Sooooo, Ryan has done an interview claiming Maci cheated on him with Kyle, before they broke up. I don't think I believe this, considering the week prior Maci got the cover and was granted an interview on her current custody situation. I also don't believe this for the simple fact that Maci has said a million times that they (her and Kyle) were friends before Ryan. Therefore, if they were friends, she probably talked to him, as friends sometimes do, and if I had to guess, Ryan being the controlling dick that he was, assumed she was cheating.
> 
> Ryan just strikes me as the type of guy who plays dirty, not sure why I feel that way [insert sarcasm here], but he does. How typical that he would try to spin things to make him look like the victim in this. A little late there buddy, why weren't you saying this when you guys broke up? Oh and I guess Maci still tries to get with him. Riiiight. Sure. I bet she does.
> 
> I used to think he was cute, but he's so ugly inside I couldn't tell you why I ever thought that.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/66841



My question is...who cares? Whether she did or not? How is it relevant to anything? It's certainly not relevant to custody or anything like that. 

This is exactly why this show with these girls needs to end. Among other reasons. Too much petty drama in the magazines. Its making them "too famous" for nothing other than becoming teen parents and being on a tv show.


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> Amber seems like Leah is a burden or gets on her nerves...  We never see her or Gary reading to her, playing outside you know doing the things that parents do.  I wonder if she has other kids that she plays with.



On last nights episode they did show Amber with Leah at the park with another girl and her baby.


----------



## aklein

Wait, Catelynn said she was getting A's and B's with maybe a C.  Then the report card comes and she has C's and D's.
How do you not know you are just barely passing your classes.


----------



## terebina786

I saw an "E" on her report card too... what exactly is an "E"?? 

Has anyone else noticed that Farrah is EXACTLY like her mom? Same voice, same way of talking... no wonder they don't get along.


----------



## aklein

And her report card was hand-written?!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

pollinilove said:


> i do not like kyle he has this dumb look on his face sorry i know most of you like him


LOL....oh my gosh he sure does!  I thought I was the only person that noticed that.  When I look at him all I see is "duh"  And he looks really old to me for some reason.  How old is he?


----------



## MM83

pinklipgloss33 said:


> LOL....oh my gosh he sure does!  I thought I was the only person that noticed that.  When I look at him all I see is "duh"  And he looks really old to me for some reason.  How old is he?




What's with the wild eyed look he gets when he says something really serious?


----------



## coachariffic

aklein said:


> And her report card was hand-written?!



I saw that!!! Whose report card is like that. I graduated from high school 13 years ago (UGH I'm old) and ours were printed on a computer and mailed to the house.


----------



## aklein

Haha.  We're the same age and ours were computerized too... going back to when I was in middle school.


----------



## terebina786

I noticed the hand-written report card too! I didn't really get why her mom put it on the fridge. It wasn't exactly a proud moment.


----------



## aklein

Well technically her grades were passing...


----------



## KJ42

When I was back in school (30 years ago, and even then the report cards were typed/computerized!) - there were certain categories that were assigned: E = Excellent, S = Satisfactory, and U = Unsatifactory. We were given these marks for things such as Conduct and Citzenship. Perhaps that's what they are assinging.

It's also an alternative school, and I have heard that some alternative schools do not assign A, B, C as they essentially jusst pass them through to get the kid through the system. They are assigned teh E, S or U, although even a U will pass. Crazy right?

Lastly, they were talking about having failed the 9th grade in some article, now it appears they will need another semester to a full year of school to graduate high school. Does this mean they will have been in high school for six years? 9th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th and the remaining credits to finally graduate which I would think they might count as the 2nd time they passed through the 12th grade.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

coachariffic said:


> I saw that!!! Whose report card is like that. I graduated from high school 13 years ago (UGH I'm old) and ours were printed on a computer and mailed to the house.


 
I think it depends on how big your school is. My high school did everything on the computer, but my friend's high school used to hand-write hers because it was a really small, alternative school.


----------



## Kansashalo

Ok, I'm contacting MTV to let them know that I want Leah to live with me! She is tooo adorable to live with a rager like Amber (any kid is!).  Good heavens I'm sad that is all she knows at this point in her  life. 

Well I am the harshest critic of Farrah but I did feel for her during the moment when Sophia met her dad's family.  It just goes to show you that the consequences of unprotected sex extend beyond just you, the guy/girl and your baby.

Catelynn and Grandmaster B ...oops I mean Tyler.  I still feel the same about them.


----------



## aklein

I actually watched the after show with Gary and Amber.  They're still together and she was still abusive to him.  She sounded like a typical abuser.  She is just so angry and detached from things.  
And now she has martial arts training?  She's going to kill someone.

During the episode, I was seriously disturbed by the way she picked up Leah by her arms.  It just seemed like a lot of force was used.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I still don't understand why Gary didn't call the police. If Amber acts like that on camera imagine what it's like off camera? That kind of rage doesn't discriminate. There is no telling what it will be like when she spazzes out on Leah.


----------



## ILuvShopping

harlem_cutie said:


> I still don't understand why Gary didn't call the police. If Amber acts like that on camera imagine what it's like off camera? That kind of rage doesn't discriminate. There is no telling what it will be like when she spazzes out on Leah.



i wouldn't be surprised if she's nothing like this in real life at all.... mtv probably tells her to do it just so they have something for tv.


----------



## br00kelynx

I don't understand why Catelynn is blaming her bad grades on being pregnant. She said she was pregnant in 9th grade..No reason to still have bad grades as a senior! She was just being lazy all through school and blaming it on her pregnancy. I got verrry bad grades 9th and 10th grade but I cleaned up my act the last two years and was still able to graduate.


----------



## pollinilove

does gary have a sister ? i know its wrong for a man to hit a woman  but if he has a sister she should beat amber up .


----------



## SugarDaisy

Eclipse4 said:


> So Catelynn and Tyler give up their child but they still can't finish high school??? Ok Catelynn was pregnant,but Tyler what's your excuse?
> 
> When I was in 8th grade, a girl in my class got pregnant and she still finished high school on time with the rest of the class. And she kept the baby.
> 
> Ugh between them and Amber, I don't know if I can watch another season.


 



br00kelynx said:


> I don't understand why Catelynn is blaming her bad grades on being pregnant. She said she was pregnant in 9th grade..No reason to still have bad grades as a senior! She was just being lazy all through school and blaming it on her pregnancy. I got verrry bad grades 9th and 10th grade but I cleaned up my act the last two years and was still able to graduate.


 
I believe in this episode (as well as past episodes) it was stated that for some reason Tyler went to an alternative school in ninth grade.  Catelynn missed a lot of school due to her mother being an alcoholic. I assume that her mother was taking her to school and couldnt some days due to being drunk or she stayed home to 'nurse' her mother.  Then she got pregnant and missed a lot of classes during her junior year.  They both probably had to ace all of their last semester classes in order to graduate on time but ended up not earning a credit (failing) for most of them.




harlem_cutie said:


> I still don't understand why Gary didn't call the police. If Amber acts like that on camera imagine what it's like off camera? That kind of rage doesn't discriminate. There is no telling what it will be like when she spazzes out on Leah.


 
I think that Amber already spanks Leah.  Did you notice when she was telling her to stop climbing on the table?  Leah didn't listen but as soon as Amber got up from the couch Leah took off running and crying.  Maybe I'm wrong but I don't think that was a normal "Uh oh, I'm in trouble" run.


----------



## SugarDaisy

And...

Amber wants Gary to react to her so badly!  She needs to calm down before she meets someone who will give her exactly what she wants. Unfortunately there are plenty of men out there who would have backhanded her right off the stairs.  And she really does not seem sad when Gary takes Leah away.


----------



## Eclipse4

SugarDaisy said:


> And...
> 
> Amber wants Gary to react to her so badly!  She needs to calm down before she meets someone who will give her exactly what she wants. Unfortunately there are plenty of men out there who would have backhanded her right off the stairs.  *And she really does not seem sad when Gary takes Leah away*.


----------



## gators

> And she really does not seem sad when Gary takes Leah away.



No she didn't at all.  I think she was happy when Gary took her.  I also never see her show any type of affection toward Leah.  Yesterday's episode when she was with Leah at the playground was the first time I've ever seen Amber actually spend time quality time with her.  She acts like Leah is a burden most of the time.  Or at least that is how it is portrayed on TV.


----------



## AlovesJ

Dancechika24 said:


> LOL yes! I feel so mean saying this but I HATE her crying face lol, its soooo ugly looking. Oh ye and i agree with everything else...I clearly remember Farrah's 16 and Pregnant episode where she was changing her phone number and ignoring derrick and not wanting anything to do with him...



I need to watch her 16 & Pregnant episode again. I don't remember the parts about the phone call or even anything about Derrick.

Do you think Catelyn really believed she was making As, Bs, and one C? Why flat out lie when the whole world knows you are a senior? People would know she wasn't graduating.


----------



## KarraAnn

KJ42 said:


> When I was back in school (30 years ago, and even then the report cards were typed/computerized!) - there were certain categories that were assigned: E = Excellent, S = Satisfactory, and U = Unsatifactory. We were given these marks for things such as Conduct and Citzenship. Perhaps that's what they are assinging.
> 
> It's also an alternative school, and I have heard that some alternative schools do not assign A, B, C as they essentially jusst pass them through to get the kid through the system. They are assigned teh E, S or U, although even a U will pass. Crazy right?
> 
> Lastly, they were talking about having failed the 9th grade in some article, now it appears they will need another semester to a full year of school to graduate high school. Does this mean they will have been in high school for six years? 9th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th and the remaining credits to finally graduate which I would think they might count as the 2nd time they passed through the 12th grade.



At my High school (Graduated '08) we got A, B, C, D, or E instead of skipping E and going straight to F. So and E meant you failed.


----------



## AlovesJ

I found it odd that Derek's sister acted like she's never laid eyes on Sophia.


----------



## pollinilove

she has not seen sophia cause farrah and derricks fam did not get along so she kept her kid away.


----------



## tambles

SugarDaisy said:


> And...
> 
> Amber wants Gary to react to her so badly! She needs to calm down before she meets someone who will give her exactly what she wants. Unfortunately there are plenty of men out there who would have backhanded her right off the stairs. And she really does not seem sad when Gary takes Leah away.


 
Yeah, I think she is trying to provoke him.  I thought I heard her say "push me down the stairs!" when they were fighting.  And during the first incident (over the sheets/making me look like a bad mom), poor leah looked so scared and on edge when amber started yelling.   I'd hate to be her neighbor, suprised they haven't called the police on her by now.

Does amber realize that maybe leah whines and yells because all she see's her mother do is whine and yell, and soon enough it will be leah hitting others if she keeps witnessing that mess going on over there.  Speaking of mess, that house is just nasty.  She needs to work her frustrations or whatever it is out by cleaning up that nasty house!


----------



## KJ42

tambles said:


> Yeah, I think she is trying to provoke him. I thought I heard her say "push me down the stairs!" when they were fighting. And during the first incident (over the sheets/making me look like a bad mom), poor leah looked so scared and on edge when amber started yelling. I'd hate to be her neighbor, suprised they haven't called the police on her by now.
> 
> *Does amber realize that maybe leah whines and yells because all she see's her mother do is whine and yell, and soon enough it will be leah hitting others* if she keeps witnessing that mess going on over there. Speaking of mess, that house is just nasty. She needs to work her frustrations or whatever it is out by cleaning up that nasty house!


 
She did say that to him - she wanted him to push her down the stairs. Face it Amber is a Drama Queen and she LOVES the drama and attention. She was hoping that by him doing something like that, she would be seen as the "victim" and Lord knows we have all seen her play the victim how many times through the show? She has been crying about her GED the entire time she has been filmed. On the aftershow where she and Gary are talking about being filmed for three years, I was thinking "three years? She could have enrolled in an alternative high school that provides day care and she would have been done by now!

My husband commented on that very thing the other day when I pointed out that when they took little Leah to the play ground/restaurant place she did not even try to play with the other kids, she goes and stands in the corner. Earlier in the episode, she takes Leah to a play date at the library; while the other children are playing with each other, once again Leah sits there by herself. He made the point and said with all that little girl has seen she is going to just walk up and start hitting kids while screeching "DAMMIT GARY!" which he is convinced will be her first words, IF she ever starts talking. Do you realize she and Bentley are the same age, and Bentley is beginning to speak. Sophia is four or five months younger and let's be honest Farrah is only now coming into her own as a decent mother - but little Sophia says "mama, hi, bye" and a few other words. (Sidenote here - Farrah I notice talks to Sophia as a person and not in that skin crawling baby voice like her Mother. I also notice that now when we see Farrah and Sophia at her home, there were several times she appeared to be teach Sophia her alphabet. Although this post is about Amber/Leah/Gary, I'm happy to see things for Sophia are getting better with each episode as Farrah becomes a better mom.) We have yet to hear Leah say a single understandable semblence of a word aside from "Dada."

This morning as I logged on to begin working, the news feed across the bottom of my screen says that "Amber Portwood of Teen Mom being investigated for domestic violence." While I'm glad they are looking into this, I hope they also look at the neglect and abuse which has happened to that child. While Gary is certainly the lesser of two evils, he needs pychological help on many levels as well as parenting classes. Af far as she is concerned, she needs *SUPERVISED VISITS ONLY* with Leah.

Like most abused parties if you watch the aftershow interview with Amber and Gary as she begins with her litany of how much she cares about Gary but she can't show it, and trust me I had to replay this several times with the volume blaring because Gary was talking down into his chest - all he wants is for her to "show him she can be nice and she cares." Not that I wish to add to the abuse Gary has already suffered, but it made me want to shake him silly and say "WAKE UP! AND CARE FOR YOUR DAUGHTER!"

I find it incredibly hard to have any sympathy or empathy, really at this point for either Gary or Amber - but, I certainly hope that whatever may happen from this point, that Leah will not be given a decent shot in life. If her life continues on the way it has for the last two years, I''m afraid we will next see The Amber and Gary Trainwreck on "25 and a Grandma."


----------



## KJ42

KJ42 said:


> I find it incredibly hard to have any sympathy or empathy, really at this point for either Gary or Amber - but, I certainly hope that whatever may happen from this point, *that Leah will not be given* a decent shot in life. If her life continues on the way it has for the last two years, I''m afraid we will next see The Amber and Gary Trainwreck on "25 and a Grandma."


 
*Oopps!!  I meant that I hope Leah WILL be given a decent shot in life!*


----------



## MM83

I feel so bad for Leah, that poor little girl. 

I noticed she was calm, collected and relaxed when Gary scooped her up and took her away. Of course, I would have been too, had I been with Amber all day. Gary said something to the effect of Amber putting Leah down for "another nap," which judging by his tone, happens very frequently. I realize that kids cry when you put them down for a nap, generally they stop crying after a period, Leah does not. She is an unhappy child and it shows. 

A good friend was involved in a horribly abusive relationship for years with her child's father. That child is now 4 or 5 and has severe anger issues. Screams uncontrollably for hours, hits, bites, literally turns so red in the face you think she's having heart problems. However, said friend has finally left the jerk and the child is doing leaps and bounds better than she ever was. It's amazing what removing a violent entity can do for a personality.

I wish Gary would leave Amber, take Leah and start over. 

I hope sincerely Amber has to do jail time for the abuse she has caused (but she won't, because Gary will keep coming back and jail time for domestics is laughable). I mean, is she really that stupid (note, _yes, she is,_ she's still working her GED, because it's _tooooo hard!_ Dangit!)? Does she not think someone will see the hours of footage of her hitting Gary, screaming obscenities at him and threatening him? 

She holds that apartment of hers in such high regard, kicking Gary out for no reason, and reminding him as his slinks away, "This is MY APARTMENT! I bought ALL THIS STUFF! It's MINE! GET OUT- FAT@$$!" 

I'd love to put her in her place. I know all the right things to say, but ladies don't fight and I'm a lady.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I read on ONTD last night that the police are investigating Amber and Gary, and that they tried to visit the home, but someone in the house said Amber and Gary were filming elsewhere. So that tells me they are still together. How sad and unfortunate.


----------



## aklein

Here's the story about Amber.  Apparently MTV never reported the DV incident on this week's episode.  Shame on them!

http://heraldbulletin.com/breakingnews/x1535831910/Anderson-Teen-Mom-being-investigated-for-assault


Anderson Teen Mom being investigated for assault 
MTV show features Amber Portwood in physical fight with ex-fiancé

By Brandi Watters
 The Herald Bulletin The Herald Bulletin Wed Sep 29, 2010, 10:07 PM EDT 

ANDERSON, Ind.  Local police have begun an investigation into an apparent assault that appeared on Tuesdays episode of Teen Mom, an MTV reality show featuring Anderson residents Amber Portwood and Gary Shirley.

The pre-taped episode features a scene in which Portwood appears to hit, punch and kick her ex-fiancé, Shirley, after he accuses her of being a bad mom and threatens to report her to Child Protective Services.

Portwood and Shirley were first featured in the MTV reality series, 16 and Pregnant.

Teen Mom, which follows the lives of four teen mothers, has returned in its second season with episodes airing each week, Tuesdays at 10 p.m.

Lt. Paul Boulware of the Anderson Police Department said the department wasnt aware of the fight until Wednesday, when the departments victims advocate received two anonymous e-mails urging police to look into the incident.

We assigned an officer to it this afternoon, Boulware said.

The episode, which was pre-taped, features a fight between Portwood and Shirley that begins when Shirley questions Portwood about crib sheets on their daughters bed.

Why didnt you put a sheet on her bed when my mom brought brand new ones today? Shirley asks Portwood.

When Portwood begins screaming at him, Shirley threatens her. Lower your voice because Child Protective Services will get called.

With their child, Leah, standing at their feet, the two argue back and forth until Shirley finally takes the child and leaves the apartment.

Im keeping her for a while, Shirley says as he exits Portwoods Anderson apartment.

Oh really? How long is that, she responds.

Forever, Shirley says.

The Herald Bulletin contacted Child Protective Services and inquired about any existing complaints against Portwood or Shirley.

Ann Houseworth of Child Protective Services responded to the query. State statute does not permit me to speak about case specific information on children or families that may be involved with the child welfare system.

When Shirley returns later in the episode, he finds Portwood stacking his belongings in the stairwell that leads to her apartment.

She tells him that he cant stay with her anymore and an argument ensues.

As Shirley stands atop the stairs, Portwood appears to punch and slap him seven times.

I am at the edge, she screams, asking if he wants her to punch him in the face.

During the altercation, Shirley never responds to Portwoods attacks physically, but continually asks are you done? and tells her to quit hitting him.

As Shirley descends the stairway, Portwood appears to kick him in the back.

Early in the episode, Portwood tells a friend that she has been practicing Krav ****, an Israeli hand-to-hand combat system.

Even though things with Gary are confusing right now, at least I know how to fight for what I believe in, Portwood states in a voice-over during the episode.

The Herald Bulletin attempted to reach officials with MTV, but calls were not returned.

Boulware said the investigation into the possible domestic violence has been forwarded to the departments criminal investigation unit.

He said the incident is a unique case because it was taped and aired on national television. Its a new way of receiving information. Its like a 911 call through reality TV.

It appears that the department never received a report of the incident from the MTV film crew on scene. We have not had any information about it until e-mails were sent to the victim advocate, Boulware said.

In some cases, Boulware said, those who witness a crime but fail to report it to police can face criminal charges. It depends on what kind of crime it is.

The Herald Bulletin visited Portwoods Anderson apartment Wednesday, but Portwood and Shirley are in Tennessee filming their show with MTV, according to a family friend staying at the residence.

Watch the episode:

http://www.mtv.com/videos/teen-mom-season-2-ep-10-lashing-out/1648912/playlist.jhtml



Contact Brandi Watters: 640-4847, brandi.watters@heraldbulletin.com


----------



## aklein

So do Gary and Amber have a custody agreement?  She kept ranting about how she has custody of her daughter and she decides when Gary gets to see her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

As much as MTV tries to be impartial and film the 'reality', when it comes to violence I think they should step in.  ESPECIALLY when a child is in the middle..


----------



## michie

I started to post something along the same lines, DC. It seems like they're lax about things like this. This is almost as bad as the Ryan/Preston RW incident. They let too much happen for the sake of "good footage", IMO.


----------



## ILuvShopping

aklein said:


> So do Gary and Amber have a custody agreement?  She kept ranting about how she has custody of her daughter and she decides when Gary gets to see her.



gary could have been dumb and gave up custody, OR amber is just ignorant and thinks that since she's the mother she automatically gets primary custody.


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm glad Amber is being investigated.

And seriously...you can take the time/money to study Krav ****, but not the time/money (to invest in a tutor) to pass your GED??

yeah, I said it...


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> gary could have been dumb and gave up custody, OR *amber is just ignorant and thinks that since she's the mother she automatically gets primary custody*.



It's probably the latter of the two. She's a complete idiot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Krav **** and Adderall = BAD NEWS


----------



## wordpast

ILuvShopping said:


> gary could have been dumb and gave up custody, OR *amber is just ignorant and thinks that since she's the mother she automatically gets primary custody.*



This is what I was thinking. 

And so glad someone reported the incident since MTV was dumb enough not to.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Amber need to get help quick!  She makes me sick at this point.


----------



## pursegrl12

i hope someone also reported her awful black tights......just sayin'


----------



## BudgetBeauty

AlovesJ said:


> I found it odd that Derek's sister acted like she's never laid eyes on Sophia.


 
Farrah explicitly said in the voiceover after the lawyer scene that Derrick's family has never seen Sophia (in person at least).


----------



## Kansashalo

pursegrl12 said:


> i hope someone also reported her awful black tights......just sayin'


 
hehehehe


----------



## AlovesJ

pollinilove said:


> she has not seen sophia cause farrah and derricks fam did not get along so she kept her kid away.



It was like she had never watched the show, or seen her in magazines.


----------



## mommyof01

I just got a magazine with farrah on the cover. Apparantly they suspect she is pregnant again


----------



## scarlett_2005

Amber is also being investigated by CPS. It's about time!

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...eing-investigated-police-and-child-protective


----------



## missjenny2679

mommyof01 said:


> I just got a magazine with farrah on the cover. Apparantly they suspect she is pregnant again


 

GET OUT! What mag!?!


----------



## mommyof01

OK magazine


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^Really did we even know she had a BF?


----------



## mommyof01

The article doesn't say she has a boyfriend. According to the article she is very private about who she dates.


----------



## BurberryLvr

scarlett_2005 said:


> Amber is also being investigated by CPS. It's about time!
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...eing-investigated-police-and-child-protective



GOOD!  Someone needs to get through to that girl.


----------



## Lanier

*Teen Mom's Farrah: I'm Not Pregnant Again!*

Is Farrah Abraham about to become a teen mother for the second time?

No way!

The Teen Mom star, 19, is slamming a new OK! magazine cover claiming that she's pregnant again. (Sophia, her daughter with late beau Derek Underwood, is now 19 months old.)

"No, I am not [pregnant]," Abraham tells MTV's Remote Control. She adds: "I don't understand where it comes from because I don't have sex!"

The culinary student and part-time waitress explains: "I don't have time to date. I'm just not ready to be intimate with someone. It's a time in my life where I'm just kind of shut down."

"I definitely would not put myself in that situation again," the single mom adds of unexpected pregnancy. "I am very knowledgeable about what to do for my life and how to be a good mother, and how to use precautions if I do have sex."

"I'm just being responsible," Abraham says of her quiet home life. "It's where I'm supposed to be right now."

http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabies/news/teen-moms-farrah-im-not-pregnant-again-2010299


----------



## kirsten

*&#8216;Teen Mom&#8217; Shockers! Is Farrah Pregnant Again? And Is The Baby Daddy A Killer?*

Multiple incredible reports claim Farrah might have a second baby on the way with new boyfriend Tony &#8212; who once stabbed a man to death!

Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham could be in serious danger! She appeared as a hair model Sept. 18 in Council Bluffs, Iowa, and the audience couldn&#8217;t stop staring at her apparent baby bump. Even her friends are noticing a change in her behavior! &#8220;She&#8217;s started covering up a lot more in baggy clothing, like she&#8217;s trying not to show her stomach,&#8221; one friend tells OK! Magazine. &#8220;She&#8217;s normally so proud of her figure.&#8221; And who could be the father of baby #2? This week&#8217;s Star magazine claims things are heating up between Farrah and bad-boy Tony Lovato, who was arrested for stabbing his ex-girlfriend&#8217;s new boyfriend to death in 2007. It was ultimately decided he acted in self-defense.

Since you probably don&#8217;t know a lot about Tony, here are a few quick facts you should have for reference:

He&#8217;s the former lead singer of punk rock band Mest.
He allegedly began seeing Farrah in July, after the two met&#8230; on Twitter!
He was 15 when he was forced to raise his own nephew, so he&#8217;s no stranger to children.

&#8220;Farrah&#8217;s mom keeps asking her if she&#8217;s seeing anyone, but Farrah refuses to let her know anything about her private life,&#8221; an insider tells OK! Well, I think Debra Danielson would DEFINITELY like to know if her daughter was involved with a killer!

Even if Farrah ISN&#8217;T dating Tony, Dr. Drew Pinsky says a second baby could prove disastrous to Farrah. &#8220;[She'd] be busy again trying to survive,&#8221; he tells OK! &#8220;That&#8217;d be a huge step back.&#8221;

It&#8217;s important to note that MTV denies Farrah&#8217;s pregnancy, but even if EITHER of these claims turn out to be true, Farrah&#8217;s got a tough road ahead of her.

http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/09/29/teen-mom-farrah-pregnant-new-boyfrend-tony-lovato-murderer/


----------



## DC-Cutie

in the day and age of picture phone, I find it very hard to believe that if someone in the audience saw her and the alleged baby bump, a pic would have surfaced by now...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^There is a pic. It looks like belly bloat to me, like she had a big meal.

She's already come out to say she's NOT pregnant. She just gained weight. How ridiculous in society that you can't gain 10 pounds without someone accusing you of being pregnant.


----------



## MM83

BudgetBeauty said:


> ^There is a pic. It looks like belly bloat to me, like she had a big meal.
> 
> She's already come out to say she's NOT pregnant. She just gained weight. *How ridiculous in society that you can't gain 10 pounds without someone accusing you of being pregnant.*




Exactly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> ^There is a pic. It looks like belly bloat to me, like she had a big meal.
> 
> She's already come out to say she's NOT pregnant. She just gained weight. How ridiculous in society that you can't gain 10 pounds without someone accusing you of being pregnant.


 
Oh, OK. I didn't see the pic..


----------



## Catalina_Beth

If she is gonna have a baby you can only hide it for so long so dont worry it will all come out soon.


----------



## pursegrl12

BudgetBeauty said:


> ^There is a pic. It looks like belly bloat to me, like she had a big meal.
> 
> She's already come out to say she's NOT pregnant. She just gained weight.* How ridiculous in society that you can't gain 10 pounds without someone accusing you of being pregnant.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> right?!!? by those standards, i am 8 months pregnant!


----------



## meela188

I would love to see Amber get her a$$ kicked, I wish Gary had someone like a sister to defend him.


----------



## meela188

If the situation were reversed and a man was abusing a woman in such a way MTV would have stepped in, such a double standard. I don't care how big you are it's painful for anyone to get punched in the face like that. Gary has alot of patience because I woyld have given her what she was looking for.


----------



## aklein

^ Agree.  When there were fights on the Real World or the Challenges between two guys, the producers got involved and removed both people.  Nothing was done here at all -- other than the quick PSA for domestic violence.  I wonder what Dr Drew will have to say at the reunion.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^ I am sure Dr. Drew is gonna have a lot to say at this reunion.  I cannot wait to hear it all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

what happened to if you fight with another housemate you get removed from the show - no if, ands, or buts!

MTV will do anything for the sake of ratings and drama.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> what happened to if you fight with another housemate you get removed from the show - no if, ands, or buts!
> 
> MTV will do anything for the sake of ratings and drama.


 

I know!  It seems like that rule doesn't apply any more.  Look at the actual fights between housemates on the _Jersey Shore_!


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> I know! It seems like that rule doesn't apply any more. Look at the actual fights between housemates on the _Jersey Shore_!


 
that's what I'm sayin' - the whole cast & crew was sitting there watching it all go down.


----------



## aklein

I guess we should be high fiving the viewers.  I am surprised that they picked up the phone and called.  Good for them.


----------



## gsmom

I wonder if MTV violated any kind of good samaritan laws in the state of Indiana, in the case of Gary and Amber...


----------



## Sassys

Catalina_Beth said:


> ^ I am sure Dr. Drew is gonna have a lot to say at this reunion. I cannot wait to hear it all!


 

I doubt it.  he has been very easy with all of them on past reunion shows.  I did not like how he was pratically forcing Macy and Ryan to get back together, when it was clear neither one of them wanted to be a couple again.

Also, when Farrah was in the car with her mother, being a spoiled brat, and her mom slaped her, he never once said "Farrah, do you realize you are a spoiled brat who thinks she is entitled".  If you don't like you mother's rules get out of her house.

He seems to go easy on these girls, which pisses me off.  It also bothers me, that these girls are on covers of magazines.  Teen prehnancy should NOT be celebrated and rewarded with perks.


----------



## PurseFreak17

i don't think they are the magazines because they are teen moms. They are on the covers because they are on TV each week humiliating themselves for our pleasure. Hardly a perk, if you ask me.


----------



## MM83

Sassys said:


> I doubt it.  he has been very easy with all of them on past reunion shows.  I did not like how he was pratically forcing Macy and Ryan to get back together, when it was clear neither one of them wanted to be a couple again.
> 
> *Also, when Farrah was in the car with her mother, being a spoiled brat, and her mom slaped her*, he never once said "Farrah, do you realize you are a spoiled brat who thinks she is entitled".  If you don't like you mother's rules get out of her house.
> 
> He seems to go easy on these girls, which pisses me off.  It also bothers me, that these girls are on covers of magazines.  Teen prehnancy should NOT be celebrated and rewarded with perks.



I wholeheartedly believe her MOTHER was the one in the wrong. Regardless of Farrah's behavior in that scene, a parent should never hit a child in the face. I'm 100% behind corporal punishment, but slapping your  daughter in the face? Her mother lost control, plain and simple. You can't do that as a parent.


----------



## meela188

^^My mother has slapped me in the face and you know what I am a better person for it. I learned very quickly that Adults are to be treated with respect point blank period. Even though I am much stronger than my mom now, I wouldn't even dare speak to her in such a manner. Farrah is a rude selfish spoiled little brat. I will say that I don't think Farrah's mother established boundaries with Farrah as a child and now that Farrah is a teen she has absolutely no concept of respect.


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ agreed. My mom has slapped me accross the face before too. It happened a few times during my teenage years..BIG DEAL. NO blood. just some tears and some "I'm sorries." I think every single one of my girls friends can probably say the same has happened to them once or twice. 

There are lots of things you *shouldn't* do as a parent, but we're all human here. The scene in the car didn't seem like anything strange to me. Was it okay? no..but parents, believe it or not, can lose their temper. Farrah has got a whole lot of nerve, if you ask me. a whole lot of nerve.


----------



## MM83

^^^There are plenty of issues with that family, while Farrah's behavior can be bratty, she learned it somewhere. 

I suppose I relate to her.


----------



## PurseFreak17

^True...but Gosh...if you were filming my family, with slight editing we would all make Farrah's mom look like a saint!

Some of this stuff you have to take with a grain of salt. Indeed Farrah's mom created this monster, but Farrah in many ways is a typical teen. She really needs someone to WAKE her up!


----------



## MM83

PurseFreak17 said:


> ^True...but Gosh...if you were filming my family, with slight editing we would all make Farrah's mom look like a saint!
> 
> Some of this stuff you have to take with a grain of salt. Indeed Farrah's mom created this monster, but Farrah in many ways is a typical teen. She really needs someone to WAKE her up!



Ahhhhh, my parents said the same thing about me. A DUI did that for me. Cure all for everything, Momma couldn't fix that one. She's still young, there's still plenty of time. Right now she's invincible and the hottest thing on earth. That'll change.


----------



## michie

MM83 said:


> ^^^There are plenty of issues with that family, while Farrah's behavior can be bratty, she learned it somewhere.
> 
> I suppose I relate to her.



I don't think she learned this, per se, from her parents. She was a teen and I'm sure she and her friends pushed boundaries all the time. But, Farrah is typically still a young, spoiled brat, always wanting things to go her way and hell on wheels when it doesn't. Even in her episode of "16&P", she asked her mother for help with Sophia as if Debra was a co-parent. Her family is dysfunctional. That is for sure. Her having a kid at this point of her life only complicates it more, since she doesn't have the maturity, resources and education to break the cycle.


----------



## Sassys

PurseFreak17 said:


> ^ agreed. My mom has slapped me accross the face before too. It happened a few times during my teenage years..BIG DEAL. NO blood. just some tears and some "I'm sorries." I think every single one of my girls friends can probably say the same has happened to them once or twice.
> 
> There are lots of things you *shouldn't* do as a parent, but we're all human here. The scene in the car didn't seem like anything strange to me. Was it okay? no..but parents, believe it or not, can lose their temper. Farrah has got a whole lot of nerve, if you ask me. a whole lot of nerve.


 
My mom never hit us, but I know for a fact if I spoke to my mother the way Farrah does, my mother what have put me through a wall.  My mother is 5'2" and a size 2 and would have no problem smacking the crap out of me (I'm 5'7") if I spoke to her like that (and she would have done it on TV and dared a producer or camera man to get involved lol).

To quote my mother "I brought you into this world, and I will take you out of it, if you cross the line"


----------



## divadivine682

well, it looks like Amber is going to be investigated......

http://www.postchronicle.com/news/original/article_212325522.shtml

Honestly, I have to say I hope CPS gets involved....


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Good^^


----------



## divadivine682

^ I agree. She has to understand that there has to be some kind of consequences for that type of behavior. And I don't buy the whole "no crib sheets" thing either. I have two children and if I didn't have any crib sheets, you can be damned sure my bed wouldn't have anything on it at all cuz it would be on the crib. Is she gonna try and say she didn't even have a spare blanket or even a clean bath towel to put down so that child didn't have to sleep on the bare plastic of the crib mattress??!! That just burns me up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

my mom and dad never hit us either, instead they gave the death stare that would stop us dead in our tracks!


----------



## Kansashalo

Sassys said:


> My mom never hit us, but I know for a fact if I spoke to my mother the way Farrah does, my mother what have put me through a wall.  My mother is 5'2" and a size 2 and would have no problem smacking the crap out of me (I'm 5'7") if I spoke to her like that (*and she would have done it on TV and dared a producer or camera man to get involved lol).
> *
> To quote my mother "I brought you into this world, and I will take you out of it, if you cross the line"



We must be sisters because this sounds like my mom too. hehe


----------



## joyeaux

Okay so this show has reeled me in as well. It's my guilty pleasure, and I can't help it. I loved reading what you guys have written about it... two things that I want to say:

1. Catelynn's home situation is just heartbreaking. I know it's easy to pick on her looks or her braces (although I have had my bad eyebrows and metal mouth stages, so I really can't say anything) but I just think she and Tyler are so very good-hearted and very level-headed for their age and circumstance. The fact they STILL defend themselves a year later to their (awful) parents makes me sad for them but I really... I guess "admire" them is the right word. Yes, they're immature, whiney, etc. but what they did for that child, despite their circumstances, is something I think is amazing.

2. Not that this needs to be said, but Amber = awful. What is with the rage? Their poor little girl... she's going to be on a therapist's couch one day recounting the stuff we're seeing on TV.  I'm glad to see CPS is looking into the case, as I want to mixed-martial-arts Amber myself when I see her telling _her toddler_ to "hey.... Leah.... stop.... hey.... stop....get down.... come ON, get down...." off the sharp-edged Ikea furniture because she's too lazy to get up and get her child herself.

Off soapbox now.


----------



## SarahLin

Amber should be in jail. She's physically and emotionally abusive and a terrible parent. I hope they seriously do investigate her and she gets the same punishment anyone else would for doing the things she has done. I hope Gary gets full custody of Leah and Amber can visit her when the courts say she can. Amber needs more than a little help to fix herself and its going to take a long time.


----------



## br00kelynx

Kansashalo said:


> We must be sisters because this sounds like my mom too. hehe



haha I too heard that same line!


----------



## mcb100

^^I don't understand why Amber is taking martial arts classes in the first place. (I realize everyone has their own hobbies, but this is just my own personal opinon.) I thought maybe if she were to take up a hobby while raising Leah, it would be something very useful like maybe an exercise class or maybe an art class. But I don't think that she really needs martial arts classes. From what I saw her do to Gary on the earlier season of Sixteen & Pregnant, she can defend herself just fine.


----------



## pollinilove

she could take a cake decorating class or a cooking class .


----------



## pollinilove

not trying to be funny but she could take asewing class and make leahs clothing it would be cheaper


----------



## DC-Cutie

so can somebody please explain to me why Catelynn and Tyler haven't graduated from HS?   I mean seriously, they're going to be 25 and still not graduated!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> she could take a cake decorating class or a cooking class .





pollinilove said:


> not trying to be funny but she could take asewing class and make leahs clothing it would be cheaper



she should actually be taking her GED classes or going to night school for her HS diploma.  Forget Krav **** and any other classes.  Clearly her priorities are non-existent.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ THANK YOU!  If she is to be in any classes that's what it needs to be.  I don't see any reason why this she does not have her GED by now.


----------



## BagloverBurr

lazyness^^ 

You can always make things work, she just needs to buckle down and stop making excuses


----------



## Jahpson

meela188 said:


> I would love to see Amber get her a$$ kicked, I wish Gary had someone like a sister to defend him.



co-freaking-sign!


----------



## MM83

WTH is wrong with these people? Now Amber's meeting people in Walmart and going on dates...how long has it been, a week? Probably not even that?


----------



## afsweet

amber's eyebrows! OMG.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Catelynn's mom is nuts. All she does is smoke and yell.


----------



## lkrp123

it BREAKS my heart to see the way Catelynn's mom treats her! 

and Amber & walmart guy.... oh man.


----------



## wifeyb

um catelynns mom is a witch!!! ugh i cant stand her, driving the bmw she got from cate doing the show


----------



## wifeyb

jinx scarlett & lkrp!


----------



## MM83

Yes! Someone's been a little bored with tweezers close by...

She does have very pretty eyes, such a striking color, too bad she's just evil.


----------



## lkrp123

^^ I know - I saw the car! I saw some clip of Catelynn the other day and she FINALLY got those braces off. 

Honestly, I admire her & Tyler in a lot of ways. Watching the way how her mother treats her shows they made the best decision for their baby.


----------



## scarlett_2005

wifeyb said:


> um catelynns mom is a witch!!! ugh i cant stand her, driving the bmw she got from cate doing the show



I always wondered how she ended up with a bmw. 



wifeyb said:


> jinx scarlett & lkrp!


lol!


----------



## MM83

And he still got her the flowers?! SMH. I would have just canceled it, thanked the lady for her time and left.


----------



## wifeyb

and really amber flipping out on gary so she could go out with wally boy and wanted gary to watch leah, AS HE WAS BUYING HER FLOWERs! ugh cant stand her!


----------



## lkrp123

DC-Cutie said:


> so can somebody please explain to me why Catelynn and Tyler haven't graduated from HS?   I mean seriously, they're going to be 25 and still not graduated!



Didn't they say it was something about having to take time off when she was pregnant?

But really, isn't the more important thing is that she finally got her braces off!!! :lolots:


----------



## wifeyb

exactly MM!!!! he was being so calm with her on the phone.

im not sure what to think about the new 16 and pregnant season.


----------



## lkrp123

Ugh. I don't know who is worse, Catelynn's mom or Amber.

and "Wally Boy"


----------



## MM83

He's so backwards. I wish he could get away from her and gain perspective...but that never happens until things get really ugly and VPO's are issued.


----------



## wifeyb

whoa whoa, Maci's hair is very red all a sudden, must of been the chlorine


----------



## lkrp123

I think I read somewhere that Maci didn't get into college in Nashville like she thought she would...?


----------



## wifeyb

i was sooo upset last week when amber punched gary in the face, and then tried to throw his tv down the stairs, THEN kicked him as he was walking down the stairs!

wow amber, your wally guy just got out of jail, WINNER!!! this is the first date right? like just met as she was exiting walmart....already macking at three pigs?! get a room!!!


----------



## afsweet

uh amber's new boo? sketchy. he's trying way too hard to get in her pants. and when he started talking about work release, i would have been flagging down the waitress for the check. and call me old fashion, but why the hell are they kissing and rubbing noses on the FIRST date?!


----------



## wifeyb

ok ok im going to bed, i have a long 12 hour day at work. ill try to catch the rest in the am on tivo, i need to be up to the minute for our discussion at work about teen mom! lol

have a great night ladies!!!


----------



## MM83

Oh, nice. Walmart boy has a sweet criminal record. Score, Amber! 

He's so stoned. 

Somebody is trying to get his 15.


----------



## truegem

gag Amber... this show can't be for real.. who does this stuff... she needs to stop going out on dates and do some anger management and whatever kind of therapy she needs, i feel so bad for little Leah


----------



## wifeyb

steph! thank you!!!! we are on the same page! like seriously, did she even know his name before the date?! LOL shes already talking about him being prepared for a responsibility of a child, 5 minutes into the date! shes trying to get on season 5 of 16 and pregnant (but would be the eldest of course)


----------



## wifeyb

farrahs hair looks more red, like auburnish, anyone else notice? its nice looking though!!

um really amber? throw the ball AT your daugher? way to be active


----------



## wifeyb

poor gary, i feel its more so amber that is the spaz in the relationship. she said "thank god he didnt ask for me back" i hope she gets poked by a thorn in the bouquet!!


----------



## lkrp123

wifeyb said:


> poor gary, i feel its more so amber that is the spaz in the relationship. she said "thank god he didnt ask for me back" i hope she gets poked by a thorn in the bouquet!!



HAHA!!! you're too funny!:lolots:


----------



## Belle49

I can't even stand to watch Farrah cry. UGH


----------



## pinklipgloss33

OMG did anyone else notice when Maci was talking to Kyle her arm/hand?!?!?   Girl PLEASE lay off that self tanner.  She was orange!  Like not a hint of orange but straight up ORANGE and then her hand was pale white.


----------



## michie

I kind of agree with Debra. People die and it's like every bad thing they've done is absolved. Farrah is all of a sudden acting like hers and Derek's relationship was the best thing ever. Debra does need to see Farrah's POV, but Farrah also needs to be honest with herself and stop letting the finality of death cloud her thinking.


----------



## AlovesJ

stephc005 said:


> uh amber's new boo? sketchy. he's trying way too hard to get in her pants. and when he started talking about work release, i would have been flagging down the waitress for the check. and call me old fashion, but why the hell are they kissing and rubbing noses on the FIRST date?!



oh...I know. It was gross.


----------



## AlovesJ

Wait...didn't Gary go out on a date with a girl he met at WalMart too?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

AlovesJ said:


> Wait...didn't Gary go out on a date with a girl he met at WalMart too?


Yes, apparently that must be the hook up spot in their town


----------



## MM83

AlovesJ said:


> Wait...didn't Gary go out on a date with a girl he met at WalMart too?



Mmmhmm. Met her in the diaper aisle.


----------



## Miss Kris

In the preview does Ryan say "don't you think we should be together" to maci or did I hear that wrong?


----------



## MM83

Miss Kris said:


> In the preview does Ryan say "don't you think we should be together" to maci or did I hear that wrong?



No, I heard that too. Which rings bells about him claiming she still tries to pursue a relationship with him.


----------



## Heath-kkf

MM83 said:


> No, I heard that too. Which rings bells about him claiming she still tries to pursue a relationship with him.



The commercial I just saw added to it that he said "for Bentley" at the end of that statement. So it was pretty taken out of context they were probably just talking about stability and the difficulty of having to travel back and forth and things.


----------



## michie

I can't take Tyler...his 3rd Bass vibe is killin' me.


----------



## PurseFreak17

michie said:


> I kind of agree with Debra. People die and it's like every bad thing they've done is absolved. Farrah is all of a sudden acting like hers and Derek's relationship was the best thing ever. Debra does need to see Farrah's POV, but Farrah also needs to be honest with herself and stop letting the finality of death cloud her thinking.



I agree. Farah knows damn well it wasn't all sunshine and roses  in her relationship with Derek. Although i'm sure her mom played a huge role in the dissolution of the relationship, Farrah knows it was in fact based on the fact that something was wrong, seriously wrong. Cut the crap Farrah! And STOP that crying face!! UGH!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> I can't even stand to watch Farrah cry. UGH


 
Farrah has the ugly cry down!  I wish MTV would put up a warning before she starts!



AlovesJ said:


> Wait...didn't Gary go out on a date with a girl he met at WalMart too?


 
WalMart must be the equivalent to Washington, DC's Social Safeway, it's hook-up central.



michie said:


> I can't take Tyler...his 3rd Bass vibe is killin' me.


 
Tyler wants to be sooo hood sooo hard.  Bless him little heart!


----------



## BagloverBurr

boo I missed it! need to catch a rerun!


----------



## Lanier

So did Maci and Kyle really break up? What about all of the magazine articles about their great relationship?


----------



## MM83

I don't think they did, I think they may have broken up on that show and reconciled later. 

I also think she moves back to home. I was re-reading her US Magazine interview and something stuck out.



> (Bookout and her little boy even spent the summer in King's native Nashville to be close to him during her college break.)



http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabie...-new-man-isnt-scared-that-i-have-a-kid-201019

Now, if they moved there, wouldn't it say she moved there to be closer to him? Not, they spent the summer there?

Maybe they decided to keep it long distance until he works less hours, as that was working well before the move.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci is full of crap.  She was moving to Nashville to go to school, remember?  Now, she was there for the summer to spend it with Kyle???


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Maci - This is why you NEVER follow a guy

Catlynn and Tyler - Get your own place so you don't have to sit in a car to be yourselves without someone saying bad things to you.

Farrah - Yes you make your relationship all roses but that is what people do and your mom should understand but don't forget all the bad too just dont say it out loud in front of mom LOL

Amber - Walmart guy really?  

Gary - Take the baby and run dont walk!


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> I can't even stand to watch Farrah cry. UGH


 
Exactly. She is what 17yrs old and *****ing and crying because she does not have a man.  GROW UP, you are a *kid* and have PLENTY of time for boys. Focus on your kid and stop worrying about boys so much.

Save the damn crying for when you get to be my age and don't have a man.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catalina_Beth said:


> Gary - Take the baby and run dont walk!


 
now, you know his fat arse can't run.  He can walk really fast though - LOL


----------



## lily25

Watching this show is the best birth control, I never forget to use my condoms.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci is full of crap.  She was moving to Nashville to go to school, remember?  Now, she was there for the summer to spend it with Kyle???



I thought that, too. Was she enrolling in Summer courses? Last night she said, "I've decided to take the summer off _from work_...".


----------



## MM83

michie said:


> I thought that, too. Was she enrolling in Summer courses? Last night she said, "I've decided to take the summer off _from work_...".




She said she'd decided to take the summer off at the beginning of every scene she had. It was kind of annoying.


----------



## aklein

Just when I thought this show couldn't be any more of a mess ...

Amber, you picked up a dude at Walmart?  He was on work release!
Gary you can't get mad at her.  You did the same thing about 5 episodes ago.  Just take your damn kid and get the hell outta there.

Maci, well I thought she had more sense than that.  Kyle is a total tool.  I hope that she learned her lesson and will wait to involve any future bf in Bentley's life.

Farrah's cry is uglier than Dawson's ugly cry.

Catelynn and Tyler need to get the hell outta there.  Someone call CPS on her mother already.  It scared me that Catelynn's little brother took off running as soon as April came in and sat down at the computer.


----------



## Kansashalo

wifeyb said:


> wow amber, your wally guy just got out of jail, WINNER!!! this is the first date right? like just met as she was exiting walmart....already macking at three pigs?! get a room!!!


 
Amber is just messed up - period.  To think that some guy on work release is something to get excited about.. 

Gary - PLEASE take Leah and get away!!!!!




michie said:


> I can't take Tyler...his 3rd Bass vibe is killin' me.


 
He reminds me of Grandmaster B (Bud from Married With Children)!










Sassys said:


> Exactly. She is what 17yrs old and *****ing and crying because she does not have a man. GROW UP, you are a *kid* and have PLENTY of time for boys. Focus on your kid and stop worrying about boys so much.
> 
> *Save the damn crying for when you get to be my age and don't have a man*.


----------



## pollinilove

i bet amber will never hit the guy who was in jail


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Am I the only one who found Amber's new guy to be extremely creepy? 

And what I don't get is in her 16 and Pregnant episode, Farrah was talking about how her baby daddy kept calling, wouldn't leave her alone and how she didn't want anything to do with him and now she's saying how much she loved him, etc.


----------



## aklein

Coach+Louislove said:


> Am I the only one who found Amber's new guy to be extremely creepy?
> 
> And what I don't get is in her 16 and Pregnant episode, Farrah was talking about how her baby daddy kept calling, wouldn't leave her alone and how she didn't want anything to do with him and now she's saying how much she loved him, etc.


 
Amber's new guy was shady as hell.  He looked stoned on their date.  He changed his shirt before their date ... outside.  And he was just a creeper.
And yeah, it seems like Farrah has created an alternate reality of what we saw on 16 & Pregnant.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Coach+Louislove said:


> Am I the only one who found Amber's new guy to be extremely creepy?
> 
> And what I don't get is in her 16 and Pregnant episode, Farrah was talking about how her baby daddy kept calling, wouldn't leave her alone and how she didn't want anything to do with him and now she's saying how much she loved him, etc.




he was definitely creepy. The way he was in her face during dinner made me gag. Since he just got out of jail he is probably looking for a free ride and Amber seems like the type...


----------



## iamsmilin

PurseFreak17 said:


> I agree. Farah knows damn well it wasn't all sunshine and roses in her relationship with Derek. Although i'm sure her mom played a huge role in the dissolution of the relationship, Farrah knows it was in fact based on the fact that something was wrong, seriously wrong. Cut the crap Farrah! And STOP that crying face!! UGH!


 ITA. They have had 3 seasons of this show and only NOW she talks about how much she loves him and blah blah blah. If she really did, don't you think they would have shown her upset when she found out about the death? 

I know this is mean but every time I see her cry I roll my eyes.  It seems so fake!!!


----------



## PurseFreak17

The crying is probably real, I just think we're all over it. I hit the fast forward button EVERYTIME she starts to curl her lips into the God Awful sneer she calls a cry.


----------



## First Lady

aklein said:


> Just when I thought this show couldn't be any more of a mess ...
> 
> Amber, you picked up a dude at Walmart? He was on work release!
> Gary you can't get mad at her. You did the same thing about 5 episodes ago. Just take your damn kid and get the hell outta there.
> 
> Maci, well I thought she had more sense than that. *Kyle is a total tool.* I hope that she learned her lesson and will wait to involve any future bf in Bentley's life.
> 
> Farrah's cry is uglier than Dawson's ugly cry.
> 
> Catelynn and Tyler need to get the hell outta there. Someone call CPS on her mother already. It scared me that Catelynn's little brother took off running as soon as April came in and sat down at the computer.


 

Kyle is a peice of sh*t!!! No you should not follow a boy any where especially when you are mom, that should be the the last thing on your mind. But Kyle allowed this mess to happen and he knew he didn't want her up there. He knew he wasn't ready to be an instance dad so why even go through the motions with her. What a jerk!!!


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ the whole breakup scene was weird to me. I feel as though it was a big joke. "Baah ( bye)." And can Maci SHUT UP with the "the man I want to marry just walked out of the door." What is with these girls thinking marriage is the be all and end all at 18??!!! Maci seems to live in a citish environment and having a kid at 16 was not normal, so why is she hell bent on being somebody's wife!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

First Lady said:


> Kyle is a peice of sh*t!!! No you should not follow a boy any where especially when you are mom, that should be the the last thing on your mind. But Kyle allowed this mess to happen and he knew he didn't want her up there. He knew he wasn't ready to be an instance dad so why even go through the motions with her. What a jerk!!!


Totally agree


----------



## afsweet

i was absolutely shocked at how kyle was so nonchalant about breaking up. i sure hope that all that was scripted for show. he just sat there and almost looked happy and relieved to be breaking up. no apology or guilt that maci uprooted everything to move to nashville to be with him. he didn't seem like he cared about maci or bentley. 

i feel bad for catelynn and tyler, but if you know how your mom is going to react whenever you mention carly, why try to involve her in your life and problems when she's just going to make you feel 100 times worse than before...and i don't even think it's a good idea for them to visit carly. it's going to be heartbreaking to hold her and then have to hand her over AGAIN. i don't even think they've healed completely from giving carly up for adoption in the first place. and it's stupid to even think for a second that carly would remember catelynn lol. 

gary must be a total idiot for constantly going back to amber and trying to make things work. it's a 2 way street, and amber clearly wants nothing to do with gary. i get that he's trying to do the right thing and be friends and civil for leah's sake, but he needs to just move on with his life and work on bettering himself. 

i feel bad for farrah and that she'll never be able to see or talk to derek ever again. and sophia will never know her father. but she needs to get through the grieving process and look towards the future. sophia should be the focus instead of fantasizing about how life would/should be if derek were still alive.


----------



## wordpast

Just saw the show.Wow. Kyle didn't give a f@ck did he?!

Catelynn needs to move ASAP. Stop getting the acrylic nails, get rid of the cell phone bill if she has too, get a job, use the money she's getting from the show and get the HELL OUT of there. Even if it means renting a room somewhere.


----------



## michie

The Kyle/Maci breakup seemed fake. Sorry. I wouldn't put it past MTV to script that BS to show that Maci's life isn't as OK as it seems. I find it hard to believe that she makes so many good decisions, decides to move and her and Kyle then break up. Just seems out of character, IMO. Kyle damned near looked like he was on the verge of laughing when they were talking. It just didn't even look real at all to me.


----------



## babieejae1101

I'm so sick of Amber. She's an ungrateful person and I dislike how Gary always wants her back. Gary! please get some self esteem! I feel bad for Catelynn. When her mother says rude things, she doesn't even stick up for herself. Maci, you should've never moved to Nashville for a guy and you should've realized that the relationship would affect your child since he spent a lot of time with him. Farrah, that crying face needs to go!


----------



## Kansashalo

I can't believe yall don't like this face....


----------



## vanasty

Wow Im pretty shocked how bad you guys are trashing on how Farrah cries. 

Sorry the girl gets a free pass to feel whatever she needs to feel right now, her mother doesnt even believe shes entitled to having emotions,

and even if shes broken up over a juvenile relationship, or doesnt have a man, the reality is that little girl will NEVER know her father and she has reiterated that numerous times. Sounds like a legit reason to grieve if you ask me. 

Being disgusted and complaining  over her crying has got to be a new low.


----------



## MM83

michie said:


> The Kyle/Maci breakup seemed fake. Sorry. I wouldn't put it past MTV to script that BS to show that Maci's life isn't as OK as it seems. I find it hard to believe that she makes so many good decisions, decides to move and her and Kyle then break up. Just seems out of character, IMO. Kyle damned near looked like he was on the verge of laughing when they were talking. It just didn't even look real at all to me.



Me either. I also find it telling that OK! Magazine, just came out with her on the cover talking about the breakup. The headline screams "TEEN MOM MACI BACK WITH RYAN!" I _really_ don't see that happening. Keep in mind, next week is the season finale, they've got to get those really good ratings before it ends...

http://www.okmagazine.com/2010/10/teen-mom-maci-back-with-ryan/


----------



## beantownSugar

Maci was ridiculous for the move but I couldn't believe Kyle's actions.  It was so annoying.

Farrah's mothering skills have improved.

Amber makes me absolutely sick.


----------



## michie

vanasty said:


> Wow Im pretty shocked how bad you guys are trashing on how Farrah cries.
> 
> Sorry the girl gets a free pass to feel whatever she needs to feel right now, her mother doesnt even believe shes entitled to having emotions,
> 
> and even if shes broken up over a juvenile relationship, or doesnt have a man, the reality is that little girl will NEVER know her father and she has reiterated that numerous times. Sounds like a legit reason to grieve if you ask me.
> 
> Being disgusted and complaining  over her crying has got to be a new low.



Well, if that's how you feel...

The fact of the matter is she cast this boy out of her life before he had any chance to create a bond with his child. And proof of THAT remains forever. Years from now, her own child can see how she treated Derek. I think a part of why she's so sad is because she's now living in her own hell, raising their baby on her own, probably wondering if she could've somehow helped her own situation. Maybe if she treated him differently, life may have turned out another way. Hell, he may still be here to be the third piece of their perfect puzzle, since they were so in love and had so much fun together. 

I'm not disgusted by her crying. I'm disgusted in her lying ass behavior and the fact that she's acting like her past is not forever archived for the world to see.


----------



## KarraAnn

vanasty said:


> Wow Im pretty shocked how bad you guys are trashing on how Farrah cries.
> 
> Sorry the girl gets a free pass to feel whatever she needs to feel right now, her mother doesnt even believe shes entitled to having emotions,
> 
> and even if shes broken up over a juvenile relationship, or doesnt have a man, the reality is that little girl will NEVER know her father and she has reiterated that numerous times. Sounds like a legit reason to grieve if you ask me.
> 
> Being disgusted and complaining  over her crying has got to be a new low.



ITa will all of the above.....BUT she has an absolutely crazy 'i'm about to cry' face. She may feel whatever she needs to feel but she makes me feel nauseous making that face!


----------



## aklein

Seriously, ladies, is this 






worse than this?


----------



## Sassys

vanasty said:


> Wow Im pretty shocked how bad you guys are trashing on how Farrah cries.
> 
> Sorry the girl gets a free pass to feel whatever she needs to feel right now, her mother doesnt even believe shes entitled to having emotions,
> 
> and even if shes broken up over a juvenile relationship, or doesnt have a man, the reality is that little girl will NEVER know her father and she has reiterated that numerous times. Sounds like a legit reason to grieve if you ask me.
> 
> Being disgusted and complaining over her crying has got to be a new low.


 

Farrah is a child, the constant crying over how lonely she is without a man is really working my nerves and other people's as well.  She is a CHILD and has years ahead of her to worry about finding a mate.  She needs to focus on being a good mother.  A good mother does not leave her baby unattended in a sink full of water, a good mother does not heave her baby alone on the bed, while she goes to talk on the phone, a good mother does not sit her baby in a strange house on the floor and shut the lights on her because she can't be bothered.  A good mother does not run out chasing boys 6months after she gives birth to a child, especially when she is a 16yr old child.

Her mother is right when she said "A man will come to you when the time is right, stop focusing on it".  I could unerstand is Farrah was a 38 year old woman whose biological clock was ticking, but she is not, she is a 17/18 yr old child.  Everytime that damn girl starts to cry, I roll my eyes.  Enough already Farrah.

I truly believe Farrah would not give a damn about Derrick if he was still alive and if she was dating someone else. Remember she hid her pregnancy from him for months and she said when she was pregnant he was a horrible boyfriend.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dawson is worse, because men just shouldn't do the ugly cry face...  

Farrah tries to hold back her ugly cry face and in doing so, it makes the situation worse!  Just let it out girl, cry it out!


----------



## aklein

I love the Dawson ugly cry face.  When I googled ugly cry, that was the first image that popped up.  Loves it.


----------



## ACS

DC-Cutie said:


> now, you know his fat arse can't run. He can walk really fast though - LOL


 
  Oh my that is too funny!!


----------



## libelle

I'm shocked Maci and Kyle ended so soon! And omg Ambers date is soooo creepy!


----------



## pursegrl12

This is truly scary..........From Perez:

http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-07-t...x-offender-who-is-a-registered-child-molestor


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> This is truly scary..........From Perez:
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-07-t...x-offender-who-is-a-registered-child-molestor


 
and she had the nerve to be worried about who was going to be around Leah when Gary was moving out....


----------



## aklein

pursegrl12 said:


> This is truly scary..........From Perez:
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-07-t...x-offender-who-is-a-registered-child-molestor


 
JTFC! This is why you facebook stalk or google a guy before you go out with him!

 Here's the story in case you don't want to click the link.  I attached the screenshot of his entry in the sex offender registry.

We have to assume that she won't be going out with him again.
*Amber Portwood* of *MTV's* _Teen Mom_ went on a date with a guy named *Chris*, whom she met at a *Wal Mart* parking lot, and who seemed a bit "off" at the time.
Now we know why.
We're sure there are plenty of wonderful people in the Wal Mart parking lot, but it MAY not be the #1 hot spot to find that special someone.
Looks like this guy is registered as a child molester. NOT COOL at all.
We're glad the word got out there before things got serious on any level. 
If she feels so inclined to go boy-shopping in a parking lot, maybe she should try a *Barnes and Noble* next time.
How would U react if you learned that U were dating a sex offender?


Read More: Teen Mom Dating A Registered Sex Offender! | PerezHilton.com http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-07-t...-is-a-registered-child-molestor#ixzz11huyY2Rd 
Celebrity Juice, Not from Concentrate


----------



## aklein

Now we know why he was on work release.  And in case you were wondering exactly what he was convicted of ...

IC 35-42-4-3
Child molesting
     Sec. 3. (a) A person who, with a child under fourteen (14) years of age, performs or submits to sexual intercourse or deviate sexual conduct commits child molesting, a Class B felony. However, the offense is a Class A felony if:
        (1) it is committed by a person at least twenty-one (21) years of age;
        (2) it is committed by using or threatening the use of deadly force or while armed with a deadly weapon;
        (3) it results in serious bodily injury; or
        (4) the commission of the offense is facilitated by furnishing the victim, without the victim's knowledge, with a drug (as defined in IC 16-42-19-2(1)) or a controlled substance (as defined in IC 35-48-1-9) or knowing that the victim was furnished with the drug or controlled substance without the victim's knowledge.
    (b) A person who, with a child under fourteen (14) years of age, performs or submits to any fondling or touching, of either the child or the older person, with intent to arouse or to satisfy the sexual desires of either the child or the older person, commits child molesting, a Class C felony. However, the offense is a Class A felony if:
        (1) it is committed by using or threatening the use of deadly force;
        (2) it is committed while armed with a deadly weapon; or
        (3) the commission of the offense is facilitated by furnishing the victim, without the victim's knowledge, with a drug (as defined in IC 16-42-19-2(1)) or a controlled substance (as defined in IC 35-48-1-9) or knowing that the victim was furnished with the drug or controlled substance without the victim's knowledge.
    (c) It is a defense that the accused person reasonably believed that the child was sixteen (16) years of age or older at the time of the conduct, unless:
        (1) the offense is committed by using or threatening the use of deadly force or while armed with a deadly weapon;
        (2) the offense results in serious bodily injury; or
        (3) the commission of the offense is facilitated by furnishing the victim, without the victim's knowledge, with a drug (as defined in IC 16-42-19-2(1)) or a controlled substance (as defined in IC 35-48-1-9) or knowing that the victim was furnished with the drug or controlled substance without the victim's knowledge.
As added by Acts 1976, P.L.148, SEC.2. Amended by Acts 1977, P.L.340, SEC.38; Acts 1978, P.L.82, SEC.2; Acts 1981, P.L.301, SEC.1; P.L.79-1994, SEC.12; P.L.33-1996, SEC.8; P.L.216-1996, SEC.18; P.L.31-1998, SEC.5; P.L.216-2007, SEC.42. 

http://www.in.gov/legislative/ic/code/title35/ar42/ch4.html


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> and she had the nerve to be worried about who was going to be around Leah when Gary was moving out....


 
Gary needs to take his child and walk (didn't say run DC-Cutie) as fast as he can.  This just tops the cake.  I really just got sick to my stomach.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> and she had the nerve to be worried about who was going to be around Leah when Gary was moving out....


 
right?!?!!? but to her credit, i'm sure she had no idea about the sexual molestation charge just that he "just got out of jail"....i dunno, still super creepy!!! gary needs to get full custody of leah for sure!


----------



## Kansashalo

Wait a minute........when Gary and Amber met and hooked up, wasn't she 15 and he was 18?  I know he was out of high school at the time.

I guess she likes guys that like teen girls. *yuck*


----------



## Miss Kris

When she was on the date with this creeper... he DID seem super excited that she had a baby.  Didn't he even say "I love that you have a child" or something like that?


----------



## pink1

He definitely said something creepy.  I thought he said "I love your baby."  Whatever it was...weird.



Miss Kris said:


> When she was on the date with this creeper... he DID seem super excited that she had a baby.  Didn't he even say "I love that you have a child" or something like that?


----------



## Dancechika24

vanasty said:


> Wow Im pretty shocked how bad you guys are trashing on how Farrah cries.
> 
> Sorry the girl gets a free pass to feel whatever she needs to feel right now, her mother doesnt even believe shes entitled to having emotions,
> 
> and even if shes broken up over a juvenile relationship, or doesnt have a man,* the reality is that little girl will NEVER know her father and she has reiterated that numerous times.* Sounds like a legit reason to grieve if you ask me.
> 
> Being disgusted and complaining over her crying has got to be a new low.


 
Yes and that part is sad. But if you watched Farrah's 16 and Pregnant episode you would see how she didn't give a sh** about Derek. She changed her phone number just so he wouldn't call her, she was disgusted by him. 

And about her crying face...how is it a new low to be commenting on her crying face???? She is on a TV SHOW with millions of viewers and this is a public forum..i don't think there's anything wrong with people commenting about her (truly revolting) crying face. And it's funny, until about like 5 episodes ago, I never even remember her shedding a tear. It's only now that she's got more famous and more media attention (for the whole Derek situation and meeting his sis), she's been uber emotional to the point where it's not even taken seriously. And the fact that she's crying about not finding a BF, COME ON...like everyone said, she's a 17 yr old CHILD who has the rest of her life to find a BF, it's ridiculous for her to even waste time crying about it when she has a child. FOCUS MORE ON YOUR CHILD and less on trying to find a guy.


----------



## Dancechika24

Miss Kris said:


> When she was on the date with this creeper... he DID seem super excited that she had a baby. Didn't he even say "I love that you have a child" or something like that?


 
YES soooo creepy, he was like "it's perfect" or something like that and amber was like, "umm, not exactly." LOL, i think even she was creeped out by how excited he was and about how he said the day he met her was the best day of his life. LOL, she was like "THAT was the best day of your life?!?" HILARIOUS! Oh and why was she videotaping/taking pics of him when he was changing his shirt in the parking lot???? WEIRD!


----------



## MM83

Dancechika24 said:


> YES soooo creepy, he was like "it's perfect" or something like that and amber was like, "umm, not exactly." LOL, i think even she was creeped out by how excited he was and about how he said the day he met her was the best day of his life. LOL, she was like "THAT was the best day of your life?!?" HILARIOUS! *Oh and why was she videotaping/taking pics of him when he was changing his shirt in the parking lot???? WEIRD!*



Was she? I missed that. She was probably sending them to Gary. Ya know, to show him what a "real man" looks like. She seems like that type. Or maybe it's been that long since she's seen a half naked man that could see his feet and she wanted to remember the occasion.


----------



## selkiewriter

Ugh Amber. I was so impressed by her weight loss and all at first but I've just had enough of her. She breaks up with Gary every two minutes. When she started taking those karate or cage fighting or UFC classes, I said to my fiance it was so she could more effectively beat on Gary and next episode I was proven right. And then _he_ apologizes???? She tried to kick you down the stairs! Grab your baby girl and run away! And that WalMart parking lot guy was super creepy. The minute he said he was on work release she should have been out of there.

I like Catelynn and Maci best. Catelynn I feel so bad about her home situation. She and Tyler are such strong, smart kids. Farrah annoys me with the cadence of her voice and her general situation.


----------



## IBleedOrange

This was posted on Facebook today:

http://www.icrimewatch.net/offenderdetails.php?OfndrID=1275106&AgencyID=54851

How could she not know he was a sex offender? Did she even bother to look up WHY he was in jail?!

Gary and Leah need to run far, far away. I hope CPS finally gets involved.

ETA: Totally missed this being mentioned a page back.


----------



## Kansashalo

OMG I saw the preview for the final episode...seriously, I am a mature and calm person but if Gary was my brother, I'd beat the :censor: out of Amber.  She knows he won't hit her back or anything because he is a man.  But it wouldn't stop me from slapping the Krag Mava out of her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw on the cover of OK magazine that Maci and Ryan got back together...


----------



## divalicioust

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw on the cover of OK magazine that Maci and Ryan got back together...


 
You're KIDDING me?​


----------



## divalicioust

Yep...

http://www.okmagazine.com/2010/10/teen-mom-maci-back-with-ryan/


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ nope and she cheated on Ryan w/Kyle (one of you tPFers mentioned that could have been the case)

While Teen Mom&#8217;s stars Maci Bookout and ex-boyfriend Ryan Edwards are coming together at the end of the month to celebrate their son Bentley&#8217;s 2nd birthday, it looks as though soon they might have something even bigger to celebrate. Ryan and his girlfriend Kathryn have called it quits and now that Maci and her boyfriend Kyle King have also broken up, the young mother has left Nashville and returned to Chattanooga, Tenn. &#8212; closer to Ryan &#8212; where she seems to be ready for a romantic reunion. Dr. Drew Pinsky, who has worked closely with the former couple, still sees a lot of potential in Maci and Ryan&#8217;s future together, but it won&#8217;t be easy.

*Ryan says the relationship imploded when Maci confessed she had been having an affair with Kyle,* but Dr. Drew says Maci&#8217;s cheating doesn&#8217;t mean she still doesn&#8217;t still have strong feelings for her ex. &#8220;Maci is deeply attached to Ryan,&#8221; Dr. Drew admitted. &#8220;He has a profound effect on her life whenever she&#8217;s in his presence.&#8221;


----------



## divalicioust

WOW...I just read something online where she denies having an affair with Kyle, I'm so confused, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ you're confused?  So is Maci apparently..  But remember, this is the same girl that said earlier she moved to Nashville for school, then later came out that she only moved there for the summer to be near Kyle...

I truly hope that if she and Ryan break up again, she thinks long and hard about introducing Bentley to her new mate and don't even think about moving agin..


----------



## Miss Kris

Ok... I'm probably going to be the only one to feel this way, but I'm kind of happy she and Ryan are back together.  Maybe he realized how important family is and will act differently this time around. I felt really bad for him when she moved away like she did...  I guess it's just me being happy that the family is back together again


----------



## PurseFreak17

edit


----------



## PurseFreak17

vanasty said:


> Wow Im pretty shocked how bad you guys are trashing on how Farrah cries.
> 
> Sorry the girl gets a free pass to feel whatever she needs to feel right now, her mother doesnt even believe shes entitled to having emotions,
> 
> and even if shes broken up over a juvenile relationship, or doesnt have a man, the reality is that little girl will NEVER know her father and she has reiterated that numerous times. Sounds like a legit reason to grieve if you ask me.
> 
> Being disgusted and complaining  over her crying has got to be a new low.




I think you're overreacting completely to our perception of Farrah's ugly crying face. It IS ugly. Her pain is not ugly and the fact that her poor baby is fatherless is not ugly. Farrah's attitude is ugly. Farrah's need to find a man is ugly. Farrah's blaming EVERYTHING in her life on other poeple is ugly. Farrah's lack of appreciation for her parents is ugly. And frankly, your characterization of we the viewers who deplore Farrah's behavior is also ugly!!! And if you believe for ONE SECOND that Farrah's tears are 100% about the baby daddy, you must also believe in leprechauns, Santa Clause, and the Easter bunny. I'm no fool, and I'm no bleeding heart. Farrah's is FOS. Period.


----------



## northernbelle33

Amber's date was creepy, but he's not a sex offender:

http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/2010/10/08/teen-mom-amber-portwood-did-not-date-a-sex-offender/


----------



## ILuvShopping

wow..... i actually feel bad for that guy now....


----------



## Dancechika24

PurseFreak17 said:


> I think you're overreacting completely to our perception of Farrah's ugly crying face. It IS ugly. Her pain is not ugly and the fact that her poor baby is fatherless is not ugly. Farrah's attitude is ugly. Farrah's need to find a man is ugly. Farrah's blaming EVERYTHING in her life on other poeple is ugly. Farrah's lack of appreciation for her parents is ugly. And frankly, your characterization of we the viewers who deplore Farrah's behavior is also ugly!!! *And if you believe for ONE SECOND that Farrah's tears are 100% about the baby daddy, you must also believe in leprechauns, Santa Clause, and the Easter bunny.* I'm no fool, and I'm no bleeding heart. Farrah's is FOS. Period.


 
LOL! And ITA about what you wrote!


----------



## aclineo

ILuvShopping said:


> wow..... i actually feel bad for that guy now....


me, too ...


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Don't feel *too* bad...he was still gross enough to kiss amber


----------



## DC-Cutie

don't feel bad...  he does have a shady past, remember he was on a work-release program..


----------



## coachariffic

northernbelle33 said:


> Amber's date was creepy, but he's not a sex offender:
> 
> http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/2010/10/08/teen-mom-amber-portwood-did-not-date-a-sex-offender/



This makes me think the OK magazine article about Maci and Ryan getting back together is wrong as well. I just read an interview about Maci in US Weekly saying that she is still with Kyle living in Nashville. 

http://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabies/news/teen-moms-maci-slams-exs-cheating-claims-2010610


----------



## Annylicious

PurseFreak17 said:


> I think you're overreacting completely to our perception of Farrah's ugly crying face. It IS ugly. Her pain is not ugly and the fact that her poor baby is fatherless is not ugly. Farrah's attitude is ugly. Farrah's need to find a man is ugly. Farrah's blaming EVERYTHING in her life on other poeple is ugly. Farrah's lack of appreciation for her parents is ugly. And frankly, your characterization of we the viewers who deplore Farrah's behavior is also ugly!!! And if you believe for ONE SECOND that Farrah's tears are 100% about the baby daddy, you must also believe in leprechauns, Santa Clause, and the Easter bunny. I'm no fool, and I'm no bleeding heart. Farrah's is FOS. Period.


 

Amen!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I believe OK for the Maci story, only because they also talked to Dr. Drew and I don't think he would put any falsehoods out about any of the girls....


----------



## Miss Kris

^ Yes, plus Ryan brings up getting back together in the next episode...


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> don't feel bad...  he does have a shady past, remember he was on a work-release program..



yea but there's a HUGE difference between that stuff and being a sex offender. unless he actually killed someone (guess i don't know what he did)

but if you didn't do that deed... i don't wish anyone's name to be run through the mud through that. something like that will possibly get you killed.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I missed last weeks episode. I will have to catch it this week!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I cringe watching Farrah & her mother at the Therapist's office...  could she be anymore rude and childish???

The season is almost over, I will not miss the bad self tanner, the potty mouth of a mother that Catelynn has, Dammit Gary, non-existent eyebrow, MTV editing, and hearing 'baby-goooo'.

I will miss seeing these cute babies


----------



## PurseFreak17

ILuvShopping said:


> yea but there's a HUGE difference between that stuff and being a sex offender. unless he actually killed someone (guess i don't know what he did)
> 
> but if you didn't do that deed... i don't wish anyone's name to be run through the mud through that. something like that will possibly get you killed.


 
ITA. It's a vicious rumour to spread around.


----------



## aklein

I don't think his name was intentionally dragged through the mud.  It was a case of mistaken identity.  
I am glad that he's not a sex offender; however, what the hell is Amber thinking dating a man on work release.  She should be focusing on taking care of Leah not running off to find a new man. I wish these girls would get it through their think heads that their first priorities are their babies, not themselves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> I don't think his name was intentionally dragged through the mud.  It was a case of mistaken identity.
> I am glad that he's not a sex offender;* however, what the hell is Amber thinking dating a man on work release.*  She should be focusing on taking care of Leah not running off to find a new man. I wish these girls would get it through their think heads that their first priorities are their babies, not themselves.



THANK YOU!  when he said "work release" I would have signaled the waiter with "Check please..."


----------



## ILuvShopping

do we really need to ask ourselves why amber didn't run the other way? lol
i mean she picked up the guy and he was changing clothes outside some building and she was taking pictures of him!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^lol


----------



## Kansashalo

ILuvShopping said:


> do we really need to ask ourselves why amber didn't run the other way? lol
> i mean she picked up the guy and he was changing clothes outside some building and she was taking pictures of him!


 
lol Good point.


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> do we really need to ask ourselves why amber didn't run the other way? lol
> i mean she picked up the guy and he was changing clothes outside some building and she was taking pictures of him!


 

Well you got me there ....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci's God awful tan reminds me of the character from Soul Man







he painted himself to be a black man so he could get a scholarship to Harvard


----------



## aklein

^  on the Soul Man reference


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just threw up a little in my mouth!  

I'm watching the unseen moments special & Gary was dry humping Amber from the back at the golf park - eeeewwww!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I just threw up a little in my mouth!
> 
> I'm watching the unseen moments special & Gary was dry humping Amber from the back at the golf park - eeeewwww!!!



thank you for that lovely mental image now burned into my brain lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah is a piece of work!  The way she talks to her father is so disrespectful.  and she wonders why people don't want to help her...


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ I agree she is a brat! I cant stand her better than everyone else attitude


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I'm not sure if this has already been posted but i saw a magazine cover (i forget which one) with Farrah on it and they are saying there is a huge possibility she is pregnant again. Anybody know anything?


----------



## DC-Cutie

HOTasFCUK said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been posted but i saw a magazine cover (i forget which one) with Farrah on it and they are saying there is a huge possibility she is pregnant again. Anybody know anything?


 
she tweeted or blogged that she isn't...


----------



## sophiae

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah is a piece of work! The way she talks to her father is so disrespectful. and she wonders why people don't want to help her...


 

I agree.  Amber, in my opinion, is just as bad.  I have no idea how she feels like Gary is the only one that is ever wrong.  I was watching this on-demand, over the weekend to catch up, and I found it funny how after every scene with Amber and Gary, there was blip (during what would have been the commercial breaks) about where to call if you or someone you know maybe be a victim of domestic violence lol.  Not sure if this airs during the normal airings, though.


----------



## sun.shyne

DC-Cutie said:


> I just threw up a little in my mouth!
> 
> I'm watching the unseen moments special & *Gary was dry humping Amber from the back at the golf park* - eeeewwww!!!


----------



## aklein

sophiae said:


> I agree. Amber, in my opinion, is just as bad. I have no idea how she feels like Gary is the only one that is ever wrong. I was watching this on-demand, over the weekend to catch up, and I found it funny how after every scene with Amber and Gary, *there was blip (during what would have been the commercial breaks) about where to call if you or someone you know maybe be a victim of domestic violence lol. Not sure if this airs during the normal airings, though*.


 
^It airs during the commercial breaks and if you watch it online.  I think MTV has to do it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

in the special that aired this weekend, Gary's brother asked Amber "What's your excuse NOW for not getting you  GED" - I HOLLERED!!!!  Amber got the pissed look on her face...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG are you referring to the show hosted by Dr Drew? Like Lost Scenes or something. 

My gawd Farrah is the biggest POS on this planet. Watch how she talks to her father when she called him for help to hang curtains. No wonder the mother hauled off and slapped her. If she were my kid she would get a frying pan!!! What is her problem? She needs to be drug tested, and have Sophia permanently taken away from her. 

She is just as gross as Amber!!


----------



## sophiae

aklein said:


> ^It airs during the commercial breaks and if you watch it online. I think MTV has to do it.


 

I wonder if they're giving Amber a hint?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG are you referring to the show hosted by Dr Drew? Like Lost Scenes or something.
> 
> My gawd Farrah is the biggest POS on this planet. Watch how she talks to her father when she called him for help to hang curtains. No wonder the mother hauled off and slapped her. If she were my kid she would get a frying pan!!! What is her problem? She needs to be drug tested, and have Sophia permanently taken away from her.
> 
> She is just as gross as Amber!!


 
Yes!! The unseen footage.  When she was talking to her father "Well, Michael you need to get it done...  TODAY" my mouth was like   He really looked like he wanted to cry.  She needs to remember, SHE called HIM for HELP.. not the other way around..

Amber and Farrah need to go into intense anger management programs.  seriously.  

*Can someone explain to me how John Jacobmeyer, became her attorney helping her get SSI and whatnot?  I thought he was from the prosecutors office dealing with the incident with her mother...*


----------



## aklein

^I was wondering that too!


----------



## iamsmilin

^Ditto!  It makes no sense and it pisses me off that he is getting paid by the government to help a brat like Farrah.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

How about Kyle secretly taking a DNA test!  I totally would have broke up with him after finding that out.  What was Maci thinking???  She really knows how to pick them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catalina_Beth said:


> How about Kyle secretly taking a DNA test! I totally would have broke up with him after finding that out. What was Maci thinking??? She really knows how to pick them!


 
RIGHT! Did he get saliva from Bently or something?  very creepy..

 I think there is more to Kyle and Maci - she claims they didn't have sex, but she also 'claimed' she didn't cheat on Ryan, but we all know the truth about that now..

I think the lost footage was better than the stuff we did see..


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^me too!


----------



## sophiae

^^OMG I totally need to finish watching the unseen footage!  Looks like I missed a bit.  I only got as far as the dry humping, which was just eew.  I don't want to picture what Amber and Gary look like "doing it."  lol

I must have missed something, but did it say in one of the episodes how Maci and Kyle know each other?  Did they go to school together or something?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sophiae said:


> I must have missed something, but did it say in one of the episodes how Maci and Kyle know each other? Did they go to school together or something?


 
they know each other from Motor Cross racing..


----------



## sophiae

^^Thanks DC!  I had a feeling it was either school or the Moto X.


----------



## aklein

Catalina_Beth said:


> How about Kyle secretly taking a DNA test! I totally would have broke up with him after finding that out. What was Maci thinking??? She really knows how to pick them!


 
Shoot, I was joking when I made the Maury comment about Kyle being the father of Bentley.  I guess I need to watch the missing footage!


----------



## MM83

Catalina_Beth said:


> How about Kyle secretly taking a DNA test!  I totally would have broke up with him after finding that out.  What was Maci thinking???  She really knows how to pick them!





DC-Cutie said:


> RIGHT! Did he get saliva from Bently or something?  very creepy..
> 
> I think there is more to Kyle and Maci - she claims they didn't have sex, but she also 'claimed' she didn't cheat on Ryan, but we all know the truth about that now..
> 
> I think the lost footage was better than the stuff we did see..



Wait...what? Ahhh! I can't wait to watch this when I get home.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What kind of job did Kyle have that had him sooo busy and tired all the time?


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> What kind of job did Kyle have that had him sooo busy and tired all the time?



it sounded like he worked over nights. 
on the last episode maci asked what time he had to work and he said "i have to get up at 2" which i'm assuming was 2 am.

and i can't say i blame him.... i would never ever EVER want to work over nights. i don't think i could get used to it.
i had a hard enough time when i work four 10 hour days.. i was tired ALL the time.


----------



## Beenie

^^ didn't someone say he worked for Coca-Cola as a distributor? They do work those kinds of hours. 

Sorry I am JUST jumping in on this thread but I actually sat here and read all 158 pages today!


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes!! The unseen footage. When she was talking to her father "Well, Michael you need to get it done... TODAY" my mouth was like  He really looked like he wanted to cry. She needs to remember, SHE called HIM for HELP.. not the other way around..


 
Farrah is a brat, yes - but Michael SHOULD NOT allow her to talk to him that way too.  He should be reminding her who is the parent and the child.

Farrah just brings on "the wish" factor every time I see her - meaning "I wish my child would talk to me like that"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Farrah just brings on "the wish" factor every time I see her - meaning "I wish my child would talk to me like that"


 
OK, Cedric the Entertainer :lolots:  Black people, we WISH!


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> Farrah just brings on "the wish" factor every time I see her - meaning "I wish my child would talk to me like that"


 
LMAO!  I agree! 

My mother would have slapped the crap out of me (with the cameras rolling).  Everytime I see Farrah talk to her parents like that I just want to smack her.  They need to put her ass out on the streets until she learns some respect and gratitude


----------



## Kansashalo




----------



## DC-Cutie

another thing that bugs me about Farrah.  When people are trying to explain things to them, she's quick to cut them off with "well, yeah whatever"!  That irks me to no end!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

It sounds like Kyle works shift work.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> RIGHT! Did he get saliva from Bently or something? very creepy..



I wonder this, too! Maybe he snipped a few strands of the kid's hair.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^As I said before anybody who did anything behind my back like that with child would be cut off immediately


----------



## michie

I definitely have to see this show. I never got any indication from Kyle that he thought Bentley was his. Why did he feel the need to get a DNA test?


----------



## aklein

^Because the producers told him to?


----------



## iamsmilin

Catalina_Beth said:


> How about Kyle secretly taking a DNA test! I totally would have broke up with him after finding that out. What was Maci thinking??? She really knows how to pick them!


 
I haven't seen it.  Can anyone give me a summary? Well a slightly more detailed summary.


----------



## DC-Cutie

iamsmilin said:


> I haven't seen it.  Can anyone give me a summary? Well a slightly more detailed summary.



one of Maci's girlfriends told her she heard that's what Kyle did (a DNA test on Bently) because people were making comments that they looked alike.  She asked him, he said yes it was true...  End of story...


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ What??? Where/When was this discussed??! I missed it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ it was in the lost footage special shown this weekend.


----------



## Miss Kris

so... she claims to not have ever had sex with Kyle, yet he gets a DNA test.  Wouldn't that mean he HAS had sex with her??!  Ugh.. these people contradict themselves so much that I can't keep all of their stories straight


----------



## ILuvShopping

didn't she claim that ryan was her one and only and it was the FIRST time they did it and she got pregnant?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci is full of contradictions...


----------



## michie

aklein said:


> ^Because the producers told him to?



Pretty much. I agree. I didn't get the impression that Maci slept with him when he was brought on the show. She seemed very into him and he acted kinda like a regular guy who was talking to the most popular girl in school, IMO.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Remember these are teenage girls not women.  And they might not be in high school but they still do high school things to each other.  At least this is what I TRY to tell myself everytime I yell at the TV


----------



## Dancechika24

I am soo behind...how did i miss soo much by just missing the lost footage special? Is it up online on mtv.com??


----------



## Miss Kris

^ I was just looking for it... it doesn't look like it =(


----------



## wordpast

I got the impression that he got the test done to prove to OTHER people that the kid wasn't his. Like no one believed them when they told them they didn't have sex and Beeeeently wasn't his so he proved it with the test.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wordpast said:


> I got the impression that he got the test done to prove to OTHER people that the kid wasn't his. Like no one believed them when they told them they didn't have sex and Beeeeently wasn't his so he proved it with the test.



either way, he didn't have the right to do that.  I wonder if Ryan wants to give him a good old boy beatdown after hearing this tidbit...  He stepped outta his lane in a major way.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^Whatever his reason was you don't take a DNA test of your girlfriends baby without telling her.  That is totally uncool!  Makes you wonder what else he would do.  Not saying he did.


----------



## wordpast

I obviously agree. You can't do that with someone's kid! I was just explaining how I don't think they were lying about having sex when Bentley was conceived but rather he got the DNA test to prove other people wrong.


----------



## selkiewriter

wordpast said:


> I got the impression that he got the test done to prove to OTHER people that the kid wasn't his. Like no one believed them when they told them they didn't have sex and Beeeeently wasn't his so he proved it with the test.



LOL at "Beeeeently"  My fiance refuses to watch the show with me anymore because of that very pronunciation.


----------



## AlovesJ

The lost footage episode was boring. I felt like I had already seen it all. The timing of it was kind of odd, it came on around 5 yesterday. I don't remember it advertising.


----------



## GingerSnap527

It couldn't have been advertised that well...I would think that would have been something that would have been advertised like crazy. Luckily they will be playing it again according to the TIVO, so one more chance to watch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci can't get that self-tanner right to save her life...  The blue contacts are killin' me...

and what's up with all of these girls introducing their new men to their children?  Not Good!


----------



## Megs

I love that they show how nasty Amber's kitchen is on a first shot leading into a show...

AND she is letting him move in?!?! HOLY CRAP


----------



## scarlett_2005

Amber's house is so freaking disgusting.  She needs to get off her lazy butt and clean.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Omg. Amber is a freaking idiot! She barley knows this guy and is letting him use her car and move in. Wtf?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I am so done with Amber....I mean I am absolutely disgusted she is letting this man move in to her house?!?!?!  I am literally speechless at her stupidity.
He is a LOSER!!!  No real man OR real woman would ever allow a relationship to flourish under these circumstances.  DUMB DUMB DUMB


----------



## DC-Cutie

Move in????  WTF?  The dude is fresh off work release!  is she out of her everlasting mind???


----------



## Megs

Amber TERRIFIES me


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think he kissed off Ambers tan around her mouth - LOL


----------



## Megs

DC-Cutie said:


> I think he kissed off Ambers tan around her mouth - LOL



ROFL... YES! I was staring at her face


----------



## PrettyInPink

Wow... that's good, Amber. Let your convict boyfriend move right in!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Between Amber and Maci, I really don't know which one is worse with that self tanner


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gary may have been a fat slob with no job, but he loves Amber crazy self-tanned arse and Leah lights up around him...

notice, Leah leaving the room with her toy in tow when Chris came in..


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Right....she took her toy and was over it at first glance of him.  Even Leah is smarter than her simple minded mom.  Kids sense when someone is off.


----------



## PrettyInPink

DC-Cutie said:


> Gary may have been a fat slob with no job, but he loves Amber crazy self-tanned arse and Leah lights up around him...
> 
> notice, Leah leaving the room with her toy in tow when Chris came in..



Hopefully Gary can take Leah and find someone who uses about a gallon less of self tanner.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I have been watching this show since day 1 but I totally forgot, where is Amber's mom?  Wasn't she around during her episode of 16 and pregnant?


----------



## AlovesJ

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Between Amber and Maci, I really don't know which one is worse with that self tanner



No lie. You would think being on national tv they might want to spend a $20 to go get a professional spray tan.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

You see both of them in Carly but I see more of Tyler in her.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Time to relax?!?!  Amber all I see you do is relax!


----------



## Megs

Amber has such serious anger problems... it really is scary


----------



## DC-Cutie

so since Amber has lost her weight she feels it OK, to keep calling Gary "Fat ass"?  We all know he is, but I'm just sayin'...


----------



## PrettyInPink

I got a little teary eyed when Catelynn and Tyler were holding Carly.


----------



## thatscute

^ same here


----------



## coconutsboston

The family who adopted Catelynn & Tyler's little girl seem so nice.  They are adorable.  I'm really glad that a good family got to adopt Carly.


----------



## Megs

coconutsboston said:


> The family who adopted Catelynn & Tyler's little girl seem so nice.  They are adorable.  I'm really glad that a good family got to adopt Carly.



Me too. Catelynn and Tyler have their problems, but they put Carly first and that is wise beyond their years for their situation.


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Exactly.  I like that the adoptive family lets C & T be a part of Carly's life as well.  They get to deal with their issues, but still see their little girl


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Amber forget what she use to look like.....she is mad quick to hurl insults at Gary.  She has taken Farrah's title of being the one I am most disgusted with.


----------



## Megs

Why exactly is Farrah so nasty to her mom, who is giving her a place to live? I don't find it ridiculous for her mom to charge her rent


----------



## coconutsboston

Farrah's immaturity is SO annoying.  Her mother is doing her a favor and all she ever does is crap on her!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Ok I spoke to soon.....Farrah and Amber are equally annoying me.


----------



## br00kelynx

I feel bad when people make fun of Gary. (and Bruce Jenner, but that's a different thread lol) 
Why is Amber always wearing that darn head band so far back it looks like it's almost going to fall off the back of her head if her pony tail wasn't in the way


----------



## cindyuwho

Farrah and her mom... both are nuts.  They don't get along because they are the same.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Megs said:


> Why exactly is Farrah so nasty to her mom, who is giving her a place to live? I don't find it ridiculous for her mom to charge her rent


Farrah is so nasty because her parents didn't put their foot down the very first time she came up out of her mouth and disrespected them.  They allowed it to happen so now they have a self entitled little angry brat that thinks the world revolves around her and owes her something.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Farrah needs to grow up and realize that if SHE expects her mom to treat the situation in a "business manner" -- it isn't always JUST going to work out in Farrah's favor. Business is business, and her mom is already doing a lot for her.

I feel so bad for Maci. I know how hard it must be for her to give up time with Bentley.


----------



## cindyuwho

If I was maci I don't think I could be so nice about sharing time with Ryan.  I'd take it to court before I would agree to his terms.  He hasn't shown very much interest in being a dad up till now.


----------



## AlovesJ

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Time to relax?!?!  Amber all I see you do is relax!



I know!!! 

It looked like Carly felt C&T were more than just strangers.


----------



## PrettyInPink

cindyuwho said:


> If I was maci I don't think I could be so nice about sharing time with Ryan.  I'd take it to court before I would agree to his terms.  He hasn't shown very much interest in being a dad up till now.



It's all about money to him. Not wanting to pay as much child support.


----------



## PrettyInPink

It is so good that Catelynn and Tyler can see how well Brandon and Theresa treat Carly... and what good parents they are to her. I am so glad that they have that opportunity. I do wish that they'd obsess about her a little less though. Though, I cannot possibly imagine the emotional toll giving a child up for adoption would take.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

AlovesJ said:


> I know!!!
> 
> It looked like Carly felt C&T were more than just strangers.


I think that kids can sense things, like Carly probably felt a connection with them because she knows that is who created her.


----------



## Megs

Maci should have fought for more if that is what she truly wanted. I do think Ryan's parents probably take good care of Bentley. 

Amber should be taken to court. She is some kind of awful. 

Farrah is so completely disrespectful - I just don't understand (I mean I do, but I don't) how she can act that way. 

Catelynn's mom is sane so far this episode...


----------



## chantal1922

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Farrah is so nasty because her parents didn't put their foot down the very first time she came up out of her mouth and disrespected them. They allowed it to happen so now they have a self entitled little angry brat that thinks the world revolves around her and owes her something.


 this!


----------



## coconutsboston

How many times has Farrah moved in and out of her mother's house and/or rental house now?  She needs to get grounded and realize she's a mother.  Did anyone else see in OK! mag that she may be preg again?  Could you imagine?


----------



## Megs

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Farrah is so nasty because her parents didn't put their foot down the very first time she came up out of her mouth and disrespected them.  They allowed it to happen so now they have a self entitled little angry brat that thinks the world revolves around her and owes her something.



Totally. It is awful to watch.


----------



## Megs

OH NO. TEARS. This Bright and Beautiful recorded book is seriously heart warming.


----------



## coconutsboston

Megs said:


> OH NO. TEARS. This Bright and Beautiful recorded book is seriously heart warming.


 

YES!  They just became my favorite all over again.  I'm glad Carly will know she's loved by all of her families.


----------



## coconutsboston

Farrah's angry crying is so fake to me..


----------



## Megs

There it is... Farrah's crying face


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I totally completely agree with Gary about the changing diaper thing.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I agree with Gary! Amber's [convict] boyfriend shouldn't have ANY part in Leah's care. That's Amber's job.

And the Bright and Beautiful book.... omg... TEARS!!!!


----------



## cindyuwho

Gary needs to take that crazy Amber to court and get Leah full time.  Amber needs therapy, anger management and probably some meds.


----------



## Megs

Actually, I agree with Gary. I more agree with him because 1) he doesn't know this guy and 2) the new guy just got out of prison (did they ever say what for?!). 

Gary needs to take her to court.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Farrah's crying face is killing me....


----------



## PrettyInPink

^^ I agree with both of you. Gary needs to take Amber to court ASAP and get custody of poor little Leah.

Amber has WAY too many issues!


----------



## Eclipse4

Amber let that guy change her daughter???!!! Th one she met in the parking lot, that's an ex con...ooh Gary should have taken Leah. Amber needs supervised visits.


----------



## tambles

Amber you don't let some strange guy you just started dating move in and you don't let him take care of changing, bathing your child.  It seemed too soon for him to even be meeting her child in the first place.  I hope Gary takes Leah away from her, she needs help and she has the worst judgment.


----------



## Megs

Seriously GARY - TAKE LEAH!!!! This is seriously making me feel anxious


----------



## Megs

That so sounded like producers told Ryan to say that to Macy... then do a quick take-back


----------



## michie

Farrah's cry = sucking 604970270 Lemons


----------



## Miss Kris

Leah seems so lost every time I look at her... poor girl.  I really hope someone intervenes soon before they destroy her =(

I cried twice tonight... the bright and beautiful part and ... when Farrah's mom started crying.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Gary needs to stop beating around the bush and get Leah away from Amber now!


----------



## afsweet

i still find amber's new guy to be creepy. he seems so fake about everything he says trying to sweet talk her. they've known each other for like 2 weeks and he's already mooching off her, living with her, taking care of HER kid and HER apartment, etc. and i too agree with gary- that guy shouldn't be changing leah's diaper and dressing her! i just wish that for once gary would stick to his guns and not apologize to her and get back with her. and leah actually said something! shocking that it wasn't a curse word

i felt so bad when maci was crying during mediation. ryan should have just kept their original agreement. i don't think he's that interactive with bentley when he has him anyways. it's more so his parents who take care of bentley. 

catelynn and tyler meeting carly was very heart touching, but it must be hard to let go not knowing when you'll see her next. it seemed like carly bonded with tyler more than with catelynn. it was obvious that catelynn was more nervous around carly, and i respect that tyler actually thought about how they should ask before holding carly. i think carly looks a lot like tyler! 

i think farrah should have been grateful that her mom is trying to help her out instead of b*tching about how the whole place needs to be repainted. i mean, if farrah is going to give her mom a contract, isn't it fair that her mom treats her like any other tenant? at least their relationship seems to be on the mend. hopefully they can resolve their differences and keep heading in the right direction.

can't wait for the reunion!


----------



## MM83

Amber's new guy keeps her calm because they're smokin' 24/7. 

She's an idiot.


----------



## serafina

Jeez Louise! It takes a whole lot for me to cry, and this epi just had my waterworks on full-time tonight! It was quite an emotional one I'd have to say. I'm AMAZED at these two young kids Katelyn and Tyler and how strong they are mentally and emotionally. They were so selfless that they give up their child, deal with her updates with smiles while its probably sucking the life out of them at times, and then met with their child and parted ways without shedding a tear. I was wishing so badly that there was a way for them to be one happy family, that child is so precious and so beautiful and i think she really is the strength and happiness that these kids' otherwise dysfunct lives needs. How adorable was that nose thing both Carly and Katelynn do? They look so much alike!

Maci's decision to give up one day, couldnt watch her cry. Farrah's cry, im in the minority but the way she cries breaks my heart. Because you can tell shes hurting inside, her cries are silent but full of so much pain. Thats where so much of the anger comes from, I think. 

Amber is disgusting. Letting the guy move in and then laying there doing whatever it was she was doing while the new guy changes her daughter. Im sorry I know it was a wrong identity thing but I got shivers watching that. Not very many normal men I know would jump at the chance to change a baby. A little peculiar I must say.

Hope Gary gets full time custody and moves on in life. Amber is such trash.


----------



## michie

Damn. It was so shiesty the way he asked to use that car!!


----------



## sharronmarie

Amber is a bigger fool than I thought, does she really think this guy is all in love with her after two days?? Girl please! He just wants a free place to stay at and to use her car.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Are the rumors true that the guy Amber is dating is a convicted child molester? I cannot believe for the life of me that Amber meets this kid outside a Walmart, she knows nothing about him, and then this strange man is changing Leah's diaper. She is an *******!!! I am sorry but if she is exposing her daughter to a child molester and she is just happy cause he cleans up after her lazy skanky dirty self than that poor sweet lil girl is going to pay the biggest price of all. I cannot stand Amber. She is so disgusting. 

And Gary is just a frickin 3 year old running around in a fat suit!!!! WTF was he thinking jumping in his car like that and running away giggling like a child while telling his friend. Who is he to bash Amber when he is just as wrong as she is!!  She has to be perfect but he can be an idiot? Doesnt make sense!! 

Poor Maci but I have to say she is such a smart girl. It does baffle me though how she doesnt ever need $$. Like Farrah is always complaining abut $ and all and Maci is living on her own, Bentley is always dressed so nice, has lots of toys etc. It makes me wonder cause I didnt think she was working that much. We saw her in a restaurant once, twice? 

Again Farrah....poor "whoa as me" spoiled Farrah acts like such a whiney baby when she doesnt get her way. ICK!! When I saw her dating Julian I kept thinking to myself "Run Julian Run...get away as fast as you can, she is a lunatic!!"


----------



## michie

I would like to know what Maci's parents do because it seems like they are funding her lifestyle.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh and these babies are just adorable!!!!

Seeing Carly and how the kids were with her was nice. The scrunching the nose thing was adorable. So eerie how Catelynn did that when she was a baby. 

And Leah is sooooo cute, I just wanna grab her cheeks. Isnt it sad though that even a 1-1/2 year old baby has to tell Amber to be "Quiet". Even she is sick of listening to her freakin yell ALL the time  Learn something here Amber!!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

michie...your avatar saying...


----------



## selkiewriter

What the hell is wrong with amber? She should not have a child. Poor Leah is so adorable I wish she had gotten adopted too. 

Catelynn and Tyler are so strong. They clearly have the best heads on their shoulders despite their family situations.

Farrah is such a brat. The way she was treating her mom during the apartment walk through was horrendous. 

Poor Maci. She really is trying to give Ryan more than he deserves when it comes to time with Beeeently. I still remember how awful he treated them both during 16 and pregnant so it is really admirable how Maci didn't completely cut him out of their lives as I think most people would have been tempted to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah and Amber - big SIGH!

Farrah had the NERVE to present her mother with a list of rules, yet she could do the right thing and fill out the application, pay the application fee, do the walk through AND pay her share for wanting to move-in early??  These are things that parents do to let their children know 'this is how it's done in the real world".  She is someone that my mother would love to get hold of and give her a piece of her mind.

"Well no MOM, you can't do business this way." - WTF?  How would she know about doing business when she can't even hold on a complete conversation with someone without either getting mad or putting on her ugly cry face.  She needs to KICK ROCKS and be thankful her mother has LET her live in her rental house.  It looks nice from what we see.

Amber, Amber, Amber - you do NOT have people around your children that:
a) have just come out of prison
b) the father hasn't met
c) have just come out of prison
d) have just come out of prison

I think that covers it pretty much!  Gary, needs to go to court like anybody would do that wants to make sure their children are being raised in a proper environment, without all the yelling, cursing, fighting, etc.

All I know is Chris must have put something so damn good on Amber, that's it made her loose her friggin' mind. She can't see the forest through the trees - he's using her.  She has a place to live, a car, money, food and booty!


----------



## PurseFreak17

I did a whole lot of crying this episode my damn self.
Tyler and Cait made me cry cry cry. When the took out the book I was DONE! LOL Soooo sweet/sad. Good kids, those ones. They better get their ish together...Tyler talking bout getting a certificate...GO TO COLLEGE!!

Farrah- is her entitled A$$ even worth discussing? And the friend's advice??? WTF is she? This is HER MOTHER! She should keep moving out and uprooting that poor child?? Her mother/the problems they have is not going to go away by Farrah moving out. The friend just wants Farrah all to herself. She totally likes Farrah.

Amber/Gary- When I watched that guy change the baby's diaper i got chills. Chills. I won't get too personal here but let's just say I'll probably even watch my husband change my child's diaper, okay??? Be smart Amber!! The smartest thing she said during that whole episode was, "we wasn't right for eachother Gary." What does that tell you?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone catch when Farrah called her mom "Honey" when the mom was laying out the rules?

My mom would have slapped me at that minute. Honey is not something you say to mom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I say Honey to my mom, but it comes from a place of love and affection.. We all know Farrah was coming from a place of being a total ASS!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah and Amber - big SIGH!
> 
> Farrah had the NERVE to present her mother with a list of rules, yet she could do the right thing and fill out the application, pay the application fee, do the walk through AND pay her share for wanting to move-in early??  These are things that parents do to let their children know 'this is how it's done in the real world".  She is someone that my mother would love to get hold of and give her a piece of her mind.
> 
> "Well no MOM, you can't do business this way." - WTF?*  How would she know about doing business when she can't even hold on a complete conversation with someone without either getting mad or putting on her ugly cry face.*  She needs to KICK ROCKS and be thankful her mother has LET her live in her rental house.  It looks nice from what we see.
> 
> Amber, Amber, Amber - you do NOT have people around your children that:
> a) have just come out of prison
> b) the father hasn't met
> c) have just come out of prison
> d) have just come out of prison
> 
> I think that covers it pretty much!  Gary, needs to go to court like anybody would do that wants to make sure their children are being raised in a proper environment, without all the yelling, cursing, fighting, etc.
> 
> *All I know is Chris must have put something so damn good on Amber, that's it made her loose her friggin' mind. *She can't see the forest through the trees - he's using her.  She has a place to live, a car, money, food and booty!




She can't even fill out a check remember? PLUS SHE was scammed out of $3000 from one of the oldest scams on Craigslist. So who is Farrah to say anything about how ANYTHING is done. She is as smart as a bag of rocks!!! (LOL about the Ugly cry face...that is SO annoying)

And Amber is so desperate for attention and to make Gary jealous that she would be with anything to try to "one up" Gary.  Those 2 need to move in to 2 different cities and not talk to each other AT ALL!! 

Poor Leah, I feel so sad for her that she has to listen to all that screaming and yelling, curse words, and "Fat Ass" etc. Cant believe the first word I heard her say was "Quiet" Poor lil girl, she should really be adopted out to a new loving family. She is so darn cute she needs a peaceful life already. She will develop hearing loss by age 3 if she doesnt get out of there.


----------



## wordpast

michie said:


> Damn. It was so shiesty the way he asked to use that car!!



OMG, wasn't it!?!?!  Amber is the DUMBEST. Ever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

anyone notice how Leah always gets this "not this screaming lady again" look on her face when Amber goes off on Gary?


----------



## JSH812

So.....I live in Charleston, WV, like two minutes from that Hampton Inn that Cate & Tyler stayed, and we frequent that restaurant Bluegrass Kitchen!! Does that mean Carly is here?

DH was so funny, he said "How did you miss this?! You would have flipped out if we had been at Bluegrass!"


----------



## sophiae

DC-Cutie said:


> anyone notice how Leah always gets this "not this screaming lady again" look on her face when Amber goes off on Gary?


 

Always lol.  I really don't know what gives Amber the idea that she's anywhere near what a "good mom" should be.  From what we see on the show, she's not.  The house is a mess, whenever Leah cries, she dumps her in the crib, she has creepy guys changing her daughter's diapers, she verbally and physically abuses Gary in front of Leah, and is it just me, or is it that about 9 times out of 10, Leah looks dirty?  I was seriously pissed when she let the new BF guy talk to Gary.  Who is he to tell Gary off?  So friggin' out of line.

Forgot to say - Gary was completely right in this episode.  Amber's stupidity makes me want to vomit lol.


----------



## michie

That poor child...someone asked about Amber's mom, but what happened to the brother who she was close with in her "16&P" episode? Haven't heard another thing about him...I do agree with the mediator for Maci and Ryan. Even though Ryan was probably motivated by $$$, this is all for the child not about how much you'll miss him those 2 extra nights. And she does talk about him being gone on her Twitter...Farrah...*sigh* I really hope Dr. Drew sheds some light on this Derek thing. Farrah is being so 2-faced about their situation and it looked like she told Dr. Drew he didn't know he had a child on the way. How and why the hell would you keep that from someone whom you're damn near praising now??? Catelyn & Tyler's segments were definitely very touching. The book almost turned on my sprinkler system, but I was still in my makeup and didn't want to end up looking like Amber, so I held back. I hope they realize that Carly is going to tremendously benefit from their decision, especially when they're dealing with their wacko parents...


----------



## aklein

There were so many unsettling things about this episode:
- the kitchen full of Big Gulp containers and fast food wrappers.  And dishes in the sink.
- Chris the excon moving in, then taking Amber's car.
- Chris changing Leah.  Nothing else to say about that, really.  
- Leah saying 'Quiet. Now.' when Amber was bawling.  Leah looked angry but I am guessing that she was just mimicing her mother's actions on that one.  
I know that CPS is investigating Amber.  Hopefully, Gary will have full custody.  Amber has no business being around any child.

Farrah is a straight up *****.  My mama would've slapped me in the mouth if I ever talked to her like that.  Seriously, if it was just business, why would she think it was ok to talk to a property manager like that.  I cannot stand when someone stirs the pot and then plays the victim when the other person finally lashes out.

Catelynn and Tyler were the best thing about this episode.  Those two are so much better on their own when they are not being dragged down into the muck around them at Butch and April's.  They are so incredibly strong and mature.  Good for them.


Maci, well, Bentley is stinking adorable.  He seemed happy to see Ryan so I guess Ryan is doing something right.  I cannot even begin to imagine how hard it is for Maci to see Bentley less, but I am glad that she allowed Ryan to have one more day with his son.


----------



## DC-Cutie

JSH812 said:


> So.....I live in Charleston, WV, like two minutes from that Hampton Inn that Cate & Tyler stayed, and we frequent that restaurant Bluegrass Kitchen!! Does that mean Carly is here?


 
Carly and her family live in NC.  they were in WV for other business and that's where they decided to meet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My eyesight is pretty darn bad, so I can say this: Maci needs to invest in some featherweight lenses!  Look like she had maganifying glasses on - poor thing...


----------



## GingerSnap527

aklein said:


> There were so many unsettling things about this episode:
> - the kitchen full of Big Gulp containers and fast food wrappers. And dishes in the sink.
> - Chris the excon moving in, then taking Amber's car.
> - Chris changing Leah. Nothing else to say about that, really.
> - Leah saying 'Quiet. Now.' when Amber was bawling. Leah looked angry but I am guessing that she was just mimicing her mother's actions on that one.
> I know that CPS is investigating Amber. Hopefully, Gary will have full custody. Amber has no business being around any child.
> 
> Farrah is a straight up *****. My mama would've slapped me in the mouth if I ever talked to her like that. Seriously, if it was just business, why would she think it was ok to talk to a property manager like that. I cannot stand when someone stirs the pot and then plays the victim when the other person finally lashes out.
> 
> Catelynn and Tyler were the best thing about this episode. Those two are so much better on their own when they are not being dragged down into the muck around them at Butch and April's. They are so incredibly strong and mature. Good for them.
> 
> 
> Maci, well, Bentley is stinking adorable. He seemed happy to see Ryan so I guess Ryan is doing something right. I cannot even begin to imagine how hard it is for Maci to see Bentley less, but I am glad that she allowed Ryan to have one more day with his son.


 
Also, the REALLY dead flowers on the table.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I must say after watching I am so proud of Catlynn and Tyler.  They handled themselves so well and made the correct decison.  They made me CRY!  

Amber WHEN is CPS coming to get this baby from her?  Gary get a place and take that baby away.  She let a man who she hardly knows move in with her little girl and change her WTF NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Maci again what were you thinking?  Move home.  You are a good mom but get your butt back in school.  Did anyone else notice no mention of school?  She said she was getting a job no mention of school.

And Farrah. I was happy to see some sort of mending of fences with your family.  Not sure exactly what your motives are nor how I feel about you and your mom but I was happy to see a hugg and the words I love you.

Looking forward to seeing the reuion and seeing Dr. Drew rip up Catlynn's mom there is a CPS case if I ever saw one!!!!


----------



## Sassys

PrettyInPink said:


> I do wish that they'd obsess about her a little less though. Though, I cannot possibly imagine the emotional toll giving a child up for adoption would take.


 

I agree.  I also was a little upset, that Tyler kept saying Catelynn was a "mom" and they were "parents".  IMO, giving birth does not make you a mom nor does it make you a parent.  

Also, I did not like how MTV puts "Carly's Adoptive Parents" term under their names when they label who they are (yes I know they are trying to tell the audience who these people are).  They are Carly's parents/Mommy & Daddy and should be shown some respect.

As usual Farrah needs to be put out into the real world, since she thinks she is so damn grown and knows everything.  I am so sick and tired of this spoiled little brat and her bull-sh@# "poor me" tears.  I already know Dr Drew is going to be easy on her as usual smh.

I can't even comment on Amber (trash). Everytime that guy touched Leah I cringed.  I kept yelling to the tv "Stranger Danger Leah".  The flowers that Gary gave Amber were still on the table, so that tells me that dumb ass girl let some guy near her child after only knowing him for a couple of days, and had the NERVE to let him dress and change her. I have no words for that girl.


----------



## aklein

Sassys said:


> Also, I did not like how MTV puts "Carly's Adoptive Parents" term under their names when they label who they are (yes I know they are trying to tell the audience who these people are). They are Carly's parents/Mommy & Daddy and should be shown some respect.


 
That is such a great point and I totally agree with you.  I didn't even look at the captions for Brandon and Theresa.

So I'm just going to say it ... Farrah's date, Julian, set my gaydar off.


----------



## wordpast

Can I just say that I know violence isn't the answer, A man should should never hit a women, he shouldn't stoop down to her level, two wrongs don't make a right, blah blah blah... but when Gary left the house after the argument and pushed the door and it knocked into Amber, a tiny part of me wanted to him keep pushing and pushing until he knocked her ass into the wall. 

Also, how smart is little Leah? She got the hell on when Convict came over to meet her.


----------



## sophiae

aklein said:


> So I'm just going to say it ... Farrah's date, Julian, set my gaydar off.


 
Same here!  lol


----------



## sophiae

wordpast said:


> Can I just say that I know violence isn't the answer, A man should should never hit a women, he shouldn't stoop down to her level, two wrongs don't make a right, blah blah blah... but when Gary left the house after the argument and pushed the door and it knocked into Amber, a tiny part of me wanted to him keep pushing and pushing until he knocked her ass into the wall.


 

I totally agree.  Someone just needs to pop Amber in the mouth.  Just once.  Something's telling me that her new BF might hit her lol.


----------



## Sassys

sophiae said:


> Same here! lol


 

Yep, at first I was going to give him the benefit of the doubt, but I watched his mannerism while they were at the restaurant and It was confirmed.


----------



## Sassys

wordpast said:


> Can I just say that I know violence isn't the answer, A man should should never hit a women, he shouldn't stoop down to her level, two wrongs don't make a right, blah blah blah... but when Gary left the house after the argument and pushed the door and it knocked into Amber, a tiny part of me wanted to him keep pushing and pushing until he knocked her ass into the wall.
> 
> Also, how smart is little Leah? She got the hell on when Convict came over to meet her.


 

But the look on her face was priceless.  She had that "Holy Sh@#, he just shoved the door on me" look.  She was so shocked for a second


----------



## sophiae

Sassys said:


> But the look on her face was priceless. She had that "Holy Sh@#, he just shoved the door on me" look. She was so shocked for a second


 

That's exactly what she needs.  She can't just keep pushing and not expect someone to retaliate in the least bit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

wordpast said:


> Can I just say that I know violence isn't the answer, A man should should never hit a women, he shouldn't stoop down to her level, two wrongs don't make a right, blah blah blah... but when Gary left the house after the argument and pushed the door and it knocked into Amber, a tiny part of me wanted to him keep pushing and pushing until he knocked her ass into the wall.
> 
> Also, how smart is little Leah? She got the hell on when Convict came over to meet her.


 
this whole post made me chuckle!  

In the words of Chris Rock: *I don't believe in violence, but I'd understand.*...  I was like "Dammit Gary, push the door harder"


----------



## sophiae

DC-Cutie said:


> this whole post made me chuckle!
> 
> In the words of Chris Rock: *I don't believe in violence, but I'd understand.*... I was like "Dammit Gary, push the door harder"


 

On that same note, Farrah needs to be slapped one good time.  Oh, wait.  Her mom already did that and nothing changed.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> this whole post made me chuckle!
> 
> In the words of Chris Rock: *I don't believe in violence, but I'd understand.*... I was like "Dammit Gary, push the door harder"


 

Or in the words of Chris Rock" "I would never hit a woman, but I would surely shake the sh@# out of her"


----------



## ILuvShopping

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Are the rumors true that the guy Amber is dating is a convicted child molester?



no - it turns out there is a guy of the same name but much older who was the child molester - just case of mistaken identity. someone posted a link about it awhile back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sophiae said:


> On that same note, Farrah needs to be slapped one good time. Oh, wait. Her mom already did that and nothing changed.


 
apparently she didn't hit her hard enough!



Sassys said:


> Or in the words of Chris Rock" "I would never hit a woman, but I would surely shake the sh@# out of her"


 
too, true! choke her 'til the white meat shows!

**Disclaimer: Us ladies on tPF are not violent.  We are giving examples in a hypothetical situation**


----------



## wordpast

DC-Cutie said:


> *I don't believe in violence, but I'd understand.*...





Sassys said:


> "I would never hit a woman, but I would surely shake the sh@# out of her"



bwhahaha. This is why I love Chris!


----------



## wordpast

DC-Cutie said:


> apparently she didn't hit her hard enough!
> 
> 
> 
> too, true! choke her 'til the white meat shows!
> 
> ***Disclaimer: Us ladies on tPF are not violent.  We are giving examples in a hypothetical situation***



lol. I gotta go, you guys are gonna get me fired!


----------



## Sassys

ILuvShopping said:


> no - it turns out there is a guy of the same name but much older who was the child molester - just case of mistaken identity. someone posted a link about it awhile back.


 

She has no business bringing a man she just met into her home and near her child.  Even if he is not a sex offender.  Letting him dress and change her is WAY out of line. My bff and I always teach her 2yr old daughter "Stranger Danger".  They way Leah took off, when that guy came near her, tells me someone intelligent (not Amber), is teaching her "Stranger Danger" as well.


----------



## MM83

JSH812 said:


> So.....I live in Charleston, WV, like two minutes from that Hampton Inn that Cate & Tyler stayed, and we frequent that restaurant Bluegrass Kitchen!! Does that mean Carly is here?
> 
> DH was so funny, he said "How did you miss this?! You would have flipped out if we had been at Bluegrass!"



I was in Charleston for two weeks on business and stayed in that Hampton Inn, I'm such a dork, I got excited when they showed it.


----------



## cindyuwho

Sassys said:


> I agree. I also was a little upset, that Tyler kept saying Catelynn was a "mom" and they were "parents". IMO, giving birth does not make you a mom nor does it make you a parent.
> 
> Also, I did not like how MTV puts "Carly's Adoptive Parents" term under their names when they label who they are (yes I know they are trying to tell the audience who these people are). They are Carly's parents/Mommy & Daddy and should be shown some respect.


 

I agree as a mom to both bio and adopted children there is just something unsettling to me about the labeling of roles.  

I just hope that as time passes Tyler and Catelynn can respect the boundaries of their relationship.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> this whole post made me chuckle!
> 
> In the words of Chris Rock: *I don't believe in violence, but I'd understand.*... I was like "Dammit Gary, push the door harder"


 


Sassys said:


> Or in the words of Chris Rock" "I would never hit a woman, but I would surely shake the sh@# out of her"


 
Lol, that was exactly what popped into my head!  And after seeing Amber's behavior with Gary, I totally understand that.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

wordpast said:


> Can I just say that I know violence isn't the answer, A man should should never hit a women, he shouldn't stoop down to her level, two wrongs don't make a right, blah blah blah... *but when Gary left the house after the argument and pushed the door and it knocked into Amber, a tiny part of me wanted to him keep pushing and pushing until he knocked her ass into the wall. *
> 
> *Also, how smart is little Leah? She got the hell on when Convict came over to meet her*.




OMFG I was like FINALLY...give her a lil shove back Gary, she needs it LOL!! Why doesnt he call the cops and have her reported already? She needs anger mgt. classes.

I thought that was so funny that Leah turned around and walked away. NOT surprising that Leah is smarter than her mother


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> She has no business bringing a man she just met into her home and near her child.  Even if he is not a sex offender.  Letting him dress and change her is WAY out of line. My bff and I always teach her 2yr old daughter "Stranger Danger".  *They way Leah took off, when that guy came near her, tells me someone intelligent (not Amber), is teaching her "Stranger Danger" as well.*



Probably not...but, kids have amazing sense.


----------



## littlerock

I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know what's been covered or not but I am pretty sure that Amber (and her bf of the minute Chris) are on drugs. She admits to being on anxiety meds but she is on other pills as well. I heard from a little birdie.

Makes sense. She is always in bed, her eyes half mast, her voice raspy and shaky. Dirty dishes everywhere, house is always a mess. No patience for her daughter let alone Gary. I feel so sorry for her daughter.


----------



## littlerock

michie said:


> Damn. It was so shiesty the way he asked to use that car!!



Caught that too


----------



## sophiae

michie said:


> Damn. It was so shiesty the way he asked to use that car!!


 

Totally agree.  The fact that he doesn't have his own speaks a lot about him.  TRASH.  She doesn't need that around Leah.  He must have some good "you-know-what" for Amber to keep a loser like him around.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Sassys said:


> She has no business bringing a man she just met into her home and near her child.  Even if he is not a sex offender.  Letting him dress and change her is WAY out of line. My bff and I always teach her 2yr old daughter "Stranger Danger".  They way Leah took off, when that guy came near her, tells me someone intelligent (not Amber), is teaching her "Stranger Danger" as well.



i was not commenting on if it was ok or not for amber to be involved with the guy. i was responding to someone asking if the rumors were true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if he needed the car for a drug pickup.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if he needed the car for a drug pickup.


 

:lolots: or to take one of his other girls out on a ride. OR to meet with his parole officer


----------



## DC-Cutie

can somebody fill me in:

Amber was working 
Quit since Gary got a job stocking shelves

But, how come we never saw him working anymore?  I guess it's safe to say Section 8 and government help is how Amber gets to lounge around all the time?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> can somebody fill me in:
> 
> Amber was working
> Quit since Gary got a job stocking shelves
> 
> But, how come we never saw him working anymore? I guess it's safe to say Section 8 and government help is how Amber gets to lounge around all the time?


 

Wait, I thought Gary lost his job (as a nursing assistant) and used up all of his unemployment.  I assumed Amber was on welfare, because she also mentioned she lost her job at the hair salon and I think said she got goverment help last season


----------



## ILuvShopping

from what i could gather from the episodes:

gary had job - lost it
amber got a job
amber 'needed' time to get her GED so she quit
gary got job stocking shelves

possible that none of gary's jobs want the camera's around. and if it's stocking shelves it's probably an early morning or late at night job.


----------



## littlerock

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if he needed the car for a drug pickup.


----------



## aklein

littlerock said:


> *I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know what's been covered or not but I am pretty sure that Amber (and her bf of the minute Chris) are on drugs*. She admits to being on anxiety meds but she is on other pills as well. I heard from a little birdie.
> 
> Makes sense. She is always in bed, her eyes half mast, her voice raspy and shaky. Dirty dishes everywhere, house is always a mess. No patience for her daughter let alone Gary. I feel so sorry for her daughter.


 
I've kinda wondered too.  Honestly, it would explain the violent outburst, mood swings and weight loss.



DC-Cutie said:


> can somebody fill me in:
> 
> Amber was working
> Quit since Gary got a job stocking shelves
> 
> But, how come we never saw him working anymore? I guess it's safe to say Section 8 and government help is how Amber gets to lounge around all the time?


 
I don't know if Gary does work or not.  I kinda assumed she was in Section 8 housing because there is no way they could afford anything with just one person working a minimum-wage job.  She needs to get on WIC if she isn't already.  She was *****ing about not being able to afford diapers for Leah.  WIC would cover that.


----------



## littlerock

They make money from the show but aren't allowed to flaunt it. They still have to appear to be struggling teen parents. They do make money though (from the show) so really, they are working when you're watching them sitting around the house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, I know they are making money, but it would seem to me that they could at least play along - get a job, go to school or get her darn GED!  A friend of mine works for MTV and she said they don't even get $10K for the season!  Darn, those Jersey Shore kids are rackin' up!

if I hear one more excuse why she doesn't have her GED, I'm gonna SCREAM!


----------



## aklein

^ ^I know they make some money for the show.  But at this point, we aren't sure how much.  The TPF detective agency hasn't been able to figure it out.  We have figured out they aren't making money like _The Hills _or _Jersey Shore _cast.  My guess is that they probably make more money for their weekly mag covers.
And that is why MTV would be better served if it set aside the payment as a trust for the kids.


----------



## Sassys

aklein said:


> ^ I know they make some money for the show. But at this point, we aren't sure how much. The TPF detective agency hasn't been able to figure it out. We have figured out they aren't making money like _The Hills _or _Jersey Shore _cast. My guess is that they probably make more money for their weekly mag covers.
> And that is why MTV would be better served if it set aside the payment as a trust for the kids.


 

I was thinking the money went into a trust for the kids also.  But I was wondering where Catelynn and Tyler's money goes.  Unless there parents took it (moved into a new house)


----------



## littlerock

DC-Cutie said:


> yeah, I know they are making money, but it would seem to me that they could at least play along - get a job, go to school or get her darn GED!  A friend of mine works for MTV and she said they don't even get $10K for the season!  Darn, those Jersey Shore kids are rackin' up!
> 
> if I hear one more excuse why she doesn't have her GED, I'm gonna SCREAM!



Yeah MTV isn't as generous as other networks can be. Also, I think MTV execs know how desperate these teens are and ultimately believe they are replaceable if they decided to hold out for more money. I do think they're gaining in popularity though, now that people are invested in their lives, and should probably get a pay bump if there is a pick up. 

Having said that, I would be shocked if they made less that 10k per season. Usually low pay for reality show is 2-3k per episode. Anyone know how many episodes there have been this season?


----------



## littlerock

I doubt the money goes into a trust for the kids unless the mom's set it up that way. That would be nice but... The Mom's are working on the show so they have to compensated, not just the kids. Perhaps they did some kind of split deal though...? That is pure speculation though.


----------



## Sassys

littlerock said:


> Yeah MTV isn't as generous as other networks can be. Also, I think MTV execs know how desperate these teens are and ultimately believe they are replaceable if they decided to hold out for more money. I do think they're gaining in popularity though, now that people are invested in their lives, and should probably get a pay bump if there is a pick up.
> 
> Having said that, I would be shocked if they made less that 10k per season. Usually low pay for reality show is 2-3k per episode. Anyone know how many episodes there have been this season?


 

Well if MTV pays less then other networks, then I am really curious how much they get.  I think I read the "Bravo-Housewives" get $5K per episode and remember that is before tax.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ this isn't the brightest bunch of mommies - so I'm pretty sure they just want the money.

If I'm not mistaken (this is from my days of working for a major stuido in LA), that people on many of these reality shows (at least in the beginning until ratings get up) get paid on scale - and that ain't much..


----------



## Miss Kris

Honestly, unless that money is being put into a trust for their kids, they shouldn't get paid for their mistakes.  That would just give teens the wrong idea and incentive to get pregnant.  The Teen Mom's really should be doing the show as a form of "public speaking" about having safe sex to help other's avoid their pitfalls.

PS:  I read a post earlier about Leah being dirty... I agree.  Whenever Amber has her, she looks dirty.  Gary even commented on that last night.  I *really* hope she is taken away and given to a family who will bring her up in the way that she deserves.  I had a friend who came from a similar environment as Leah and she was really a mess up until high school


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Kris said:


> Honestly, unless that money is being put into a trust for their kids, they shouldn't get paid for their mistakes. That would just give teens the wrong idea and incentive to get pregnant. The Teen Mom's really should be doing the show as a form of "public speaking" about having safe sex to help other's avoid their pitfalls.
> 
> PS: I read a post earlier about Leah being dirty... I agree. Whenever Amber has her, she looks dirty. Gary even commented on that last night. I *really* hope she is taken away and given to a family who will bring her up in the way that she deserves. I had a friend who came from a similar environment as Leah and she was really a mess up until high school


 
Seriously, would you want to hear ANY of these girls do a PSA?

Amber would be screaming
Farrah would cut the other girls off mid-sentence with "umm yeah, whatver"
Maci and her deep southern drawl would kill my ears (and I have family in the south)
Catelynn - would be the only one I could tolerate.

I agree, when she's with Gary she looks kept and washed, not so much with Amber.


----------



## littlerock

I for one hope this show is raising awareness about how awful it is being a young, struggling mom. You'd have to be a real fool to watch this show and think it's a good idea to get pregnant. I (personally) think they're doing a good job in portraying the realness of having a child at such a young age when you're still trying to figure it all out, and for that, I think the teen moms are ultimately doing good.. mistakes or not.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ITA

With that said, the next season of mom's seem to keep it a little too real.  Especially when the one Grandmother-to-be says "We need a DNA test.  'Cuz if it's not yours, it's gonna be a rumble in the jungle" :lolots:

and another couple look like their gonna duke it out in the streets!  Goodness...


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ this isn't the brightest bunch of mommies - so I'm pretty sure they just want the money.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken (this is from my days of working for a major stuido in LA), that people on many of these reality shows (at least in the beginning until ratings get up) get paid on scale - and that ain't much..


 
I think the mommies would probably agree to low pay because they want to be famous and they don't have much bargaining room anyway.  They are completely disposable.  But then again I am a cynic. That was my understanding about the pay for reality shows too.
MTV is notorious for next to nothing.  The kids on the Real World get squat, but the trade off is that they get to be on the Real World and Challenges.  
As for my comment about a trust for the kids, I don't think MTV does that.  I just wish they would.  Like how Danny Boyle set up a fund for the kids in Slum Dog Millionaire to pay for their schooling, etc.


----------



## sophiae

littlerock said:


> I for one hope this show is raising awareness about how awful it is being a young, struggling mom. You'd have to be a real fool to watch this show and think it's a good idea to get pregnant. I (personally) think they're doing a good job in portraying the realness of having a child at such a young age when you're still trying to figure it all out, and for that, I think the teen moms are ultimately doing good.. mistakes or not.


 

I hope so, too.  But at the same time, with all the "16 and Pregnant" seasons, I'm not sure it's working.  It might just make them want to get pregnant for a chance at a show...  You never know, though.


----------



## Miss Kris

littlerock said:


> I for one hope this show is raising awareness about how awful it is being a young, struggling mom. You'd have to be a real fool to watch this show and think it's a good idea to get pregnant. I (personally) think they're doing a good job in portraying the realness of having a child at such a young age when you're still trying to figure it all out, and for that, I think the teen moms are ultimately doing good.. mistakes or not.


 
I agree, but what I meant was that I don't think it's right to get paid for the reason that they are on the show.  IMO they should be doing it to help others avoid the situation, not for money... and if they get paid, they may be doing it for the wrong reasons...and some teen out there will say "hey, if I get pregnant, I have a chance at going on this show, being famous, and getting paid for it".


----------



## Miss Kris

sophiae said:


> I hope so, too. But at the same time, with all the "16 and Pregnant" seasons, I'm not sure it's working. It might just make them want to get pregnant for a chance at a show... You never know, though.


 

I agree.  if they can create enough drama/come up with a good story in an audition tape to catch a producer's attention, there is a chance that they can become famous.. AND possibly make some money out of it all


----------



## Sassys

sophiae said:


> I hope so, too. But at the same time, with all the "16 and Pregnant" seasons, I'm not sure it's working. It might just make them want to get pregnant for a chance at a show... You never know, though.


 
I agree.  And now these girls are on the cover of magazines and that damn Bristol Palin is on Dancing with the Stars.  I am really concerned this will make girls think, yes I am a teen mom, but there is a chance I can be a star.  IMO Teen Pregnancy is NOT something to celebrate and shoud NOT be rewarded.

I am really sick and tired of paying for other people's kids and for fools like Amber to just lay around collecting tax payers money and not raising her child properly.


----------



## littlerock

Miss Kris said:


> I agree, but what I meant was that I don't think it's right to get paid for the reason that they are on the show. IMO they should be doing it to help others avoid the situation, not for money... and if they get paid, they may be doing it for the wrong reasons...and some teen out there will say "hey, if I get pregnant, I have a chance at going on this show, being famous, and getting paid for it".




Oh I agree. I doubt that everyone is on the show for the right reasons. I just happen to believe that they are doing more good than bad (whether they even know it). Sure, some kids may watch and think that having a child could be their ticket to success but I can't imagine how often that happens. Like I said.. a real fool. Yes, they're all famous now but if you watch the show for 5 minutes you can see that they are all miserable. I can only hope that young impressionable minds pick up on that too.


----------



## sophiae

Sassys said:


> I am really sick and tired of paying for other people's kids and for fools like Amber to just lay around collecting tax payers money and not raising her child properly.


 

A-MEN!


----------



## sophiae

littlerock said:


> Oh I agree. I doubt that everyone is on the show for the right reasons. I just happen to believe that they are doing more good than bad (whether they even know it). Sure, some kids may watch and think that having a child could be their ticket to success but I can't imagine how often that happens. Like I said.. a real fool. Yes, they're all famous now but if you watch the show for 5 minutes you can see that they are all miserable. I can only hope that young impressionable minds pick up on that too.


 
I agree with this.  And to be honest, I think the most honest season of "16 and Pregnant" was the first one.  After that, I never watched and it just seemed like it was partially "glamourizing" teen pregnancy.  That's just what I think though.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> I agree.  And now these girls are on the cover of magazines and that damn Bristol Palin is on Dancing with the Stars.  I am really concerned this will make girls think, yes I am a teen mom, but there is a chance I can be a star.  IMO Teen Pregnancy is NOT something to celebrate and shoud NOT be rewarded.
> 
> *I am really sick and tired of paying for other people's kids and for fools like Amber to just lay around collecting tax payers money and not raising her child properly.*


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm sure it doesn't help when they show maci and her practically brand new car driving around either.


----------



## Kansashalo

Megs said:


> Why exactly is Farrah so nasty to her mom, who is giving her a place to live? I don't find it ridiculous for her mom to charge her rent


 
AMEN - when I stayed with my mom for a few months after college, she charged me rent too.  Granted, it wasn't full scale rent as if I lived on my own, but it was still a few hundred dollars a month.




michie said:


> That poor child...someone asked about Amber's mom, but what happened to the brother who she was close with in her "16&P" episode?


 
If I remember correctly wasn't Amber's brother in the Army?  I think when we saw him, he was home on leave.  I'm not sure where her mom is though.



DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ITA
> 
> With that said, the next season of mom's seem to keep it a little too real. Especially when the one Grandmother-to-be says "We need a DNA test. 'Cuz if it's not yours, it's gonna be a rumble in the jungle" :lolots:


 
I die every time I see that preview.

And poor Leah - its shameful that the first words we hear from her are "Quiet " (which is toddler-speak for STFU)


----------



## Sassys

If there is a season 3, I really hope they do not follow Tyler and Catelynn anymore. No I have never given up a child for adoption, but I think the point has been made, we get what it is like to give your baby away.  We get they have f@#ed up parents who make them feel like crap for their decision. 

Carly is in a good home with parents who love her and are raising a happy healthy baby.  Let's move on, and let them raise their baby in peace.  I personally don't think it is a good idea to send Tyler & Catelynn so many updates/pictures on her.  It does not help them move on.


----------



## sophiae

Sassys said:


> If there is a season 3, I really hope they do not follow Tyler and Catelynn anymore. No I have never given up a child for adoption, but I think the point has been made, we get what it is like to give your baby away. We get they have f@#ed up parents who make them feel like crap for their decision.
> 
> Carly is in a good home with parents who love her and are raising a happy healthy baby. Let's move on, and let them raise their baby in peace. I personally don't think it is a good idea to send Tyler & Catelynn so many updates/pictures on her. It does not help them move on.


 

I agree.  It seems like we would only be following their personal relationship if they were kept on the show.


----------



## aklein

^Personally, I worry more about what Carly is going to think when she grows up and happens to catch an episode of the show.


----------



## sophiae

^^Very good point.  I didn't really think about that.


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm sure it doesn't help when they show maci and her practically brand new car driving around either.



Or her furniture and really sweet apartment. Did anyone catch her bedroom suite? I'm not thinking it was cheap.


----------



## NYCBelle

MM83 said:


> Or her furniture and really sweet apartment. Did anyone catch her bedroom suite? I'm not thinking it was cheap.


 

i think her parents help her a lot and her dad seems to make decent money owning his own mechanic business which she was working in when she was preggers.  also i'm sure these girls make some kind of money for being on mtv, no?


----------



## DC-Cutie

i want Amber to invest in a bedframe and boxspring/mattress set


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> Or her furniture and really sweet apartment. Did anyone catch her bedroom suite? I'm not thinking it was cheap.



yea i definitely spotted that!
her living room furniture probably wasn't too bad. that style of couch is starting to go down in price

although when i was her age i was still getting hand-me-down furniture


----------



## NYCBelle

i forgot about the episode last night so watched it on mtv.com today and i thought it was a good finale.

Farrah is a spoiled brat and I don't blame her mom for smacking her because my mom would have done the same with the disrespect mouth this girl has.  She is so unappreciative.

Catelynn and Tyler are my faves. I hope they keep showing them and I think it's great that they chose an open adoption and that the adoptive parents are so wonderful for letting them be a part of Carly's life.  I'm sure the adoptive parents knew what to expect with an open adoption and they see nothing wrong with letting Catelynn and Tyler see Carly.  Catelynn's mom is the worse and I can't wait until the reunion.

Maci is also another one of my faves. I really like her and I think she's a good mom. She's going to college and doing alright for herself.  I felt so bad when she broke down crying in mediation.  Ryan is definitely asking for that extra day for his parents because I remember them telling him they want more time with him and pushing for the custody.

Amber...omg i can't stand this girl. She's a damn lazy whiny *****y slob.  I can't for the life of me understand why she let that guy she only knew for a few weeks move in with her and change her daughter's diaper. she is insane.  No way in hell i would let anyone that is not the dad change my baby's diaper. People out there are sick in the head and he doesn't need to have a sex offender record to be child abuser. ugh that totally shocked me.  Gary had every right to be upset and threat to take Leah for good!

I hope they keep going with the show with the same girls.

Looking forward to the new 16 and pregnant too


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> i want Amber to invest in a bedframe and boxspring/mattress set


 

LOL omg yes!  Seriously girl needs to atleast go to damn Ikea or something. Even her new guy cleaned that place up...the clothes were even in the hamper where they're suppose to be.


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> yea i definitely spotted that!
> her living room furniture probably wasn't too bad. that style of couch is starting to go down in price
> 
> although when i was her age i was still getting hand-me-down furniture




I've been furniture shopping, rather, obsessing for a while now and that stuff is not cheap, her parents obviously do well.  I don't remember her bedroom having that furniture in Chatt. When I moved out, I was told I could take what I had or buy myself more.


----------



## Miss Kris

NYCBelle said:


> LOL omg yes! Seriously girl needs to atleast go to damn Ikea or something. Even her new guy cleaned that place up...the clothes were even in the hamper where they're suppose to be.


 
or Craigslist... Farrah could give her some pointers on that...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah and her mother's voices are friggin annoying!


that's all....


----------



## pinklipgloss33

aklein said:


> ^Personally, I worry more about what Carly is going to think when she grows up and happens to catch an episode of the show.


What are ALL of these kids going to think when they grow up and catch an episode!

Just think about poor Leah seeing her mother the way she acts and treats her father, Bentley watching his father and how he treated and spoke to his mother or how Sophia will see her mother constantly disrespecting her grandparents and her horrible attitude.


----------



## aklein

Seriously?!  Even though it's from Life & Style, it doesn't seem too unbelievable 

http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/2010/10/1043-large-cover.html

Throughout the second season of MTV's Teen Mom, viewers have been horrified by Amber Portwood's violent behavior and reckless parenting. Now, Life & Style has learned Amber has cheated on Gary -- Amber's on-again, off-again fiancee and the father of her 23 month old daughter, Leah -- at least twice and admitted it to him!

"When she and Gary break up," she usually starts seeing someone else," a friend of Gary's tells Life & Style. "She's even dated people while she and Gary are still together! There have been a couple of times where she's snuck a guy out of the house through a window so Gary wouldn't catch them," the friend claims. "She finally came clean about one of the guys she had snuck out the window," says the friend. "She told him there was someone else after that, too."

Another shocking revelation? Amber has, in the past, left baby Leah unattended while she's fought outside with neighbors. On April 10 of this year, she came to blows with neighbor Tiffany Harless over a parking spot. The violence was so escalated, police had to be called. All the while, Harless tells Life & Style, baby Leah was in the house by herself. Her child was upstairs the whole time by herself," Harless tells Life & Style. "No one else was coming or going out of that house and no one was looking out for the baby."


----------



## sophiae

^^I'm sooo not surprised.  Amber is TRASH.  Poor Leah.  Gary needs to take her away and never look back.


----------



## Sassys

aklein said:


> Seriously?! Even though it's from Life & Style, it doesn't seem too unbelievable
> 
> http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/2010/10/1043-large-cover.html
> 
> Throughout the second season of MTV's Teen Mom, viewers have been horrified by Amber Portwood's violent behavior and reckless parenting. Now, Life & Style has learned Amber has cheated on Gary -- Amber's on-again, off-again fiancee and the father of her 23 month old daughter, Leah -- at least twice and admitted it to him!
> 
> "When she and Gary break up," she usually starts seeing someone else," a friend of Gary's tells Life & Style. "She's even dated people while she and Gary are still together! There have been a couple of times where she's snuck a guy out of the house through a window so Gary wouldn't catch them," the friend claims. "She finally came clean about one of the guys she had snuck out the window," says the friend. "She told him there was someone else after that, too."
> 
> Another shocking revelation? Amber has, in the past, left baby Leah unattended while she's fought outside with neighbors. On April 10 of this year, she came to blows with neighbor Tiffany Harless over a parking spot. The violence was so escalated, police had to be called. All the while, Harless tells Life & Style, baby Leah was in the house by herself. Her child was upstairs the whole time by herself," Harless tells Life & Style. "No one else was coming or going out of that house and no one was looking out for the baby."


 
I doubt the fight took place (we would have heard about it).  

Also, Gary is an idiot and If he is dumb enough to stay with her and not fight for his daughter, then he deserves everything he gets.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ IMO they are both unfit parents and neither of them should have custody


----------



## rubycat

I'm in no way an Amber fan, but in my opinion Gary is just as bad. Gary met a chick at wal-mart and met with her several times. He lived in Amber's apartment, without a job but wasnt capable of cleaning, or putting a sheet on leah's bed?  He seems to complain and make threats but doesn't follow through. They should give Leah up, let her have a better life and grow the he!! up. Jmo


----------



## Catalina_Beth

AGAIN can we say Child Protective Service NOW!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

rubycat said:


> i'm in no way an amber fan, but in my opinion gary is just as bad. Gary met a chick at wal-mart and met with her several times. He lived in amber's apartment, without a job but wasnt capable of cleaning, or putting a sheet on leah's bed? He seems to complain and make threats but doesn't follow through. They should give leah up, let her have a better life and grow the he!! Up. Jmo


 

ita


----------



## mcb100

it does seem that amber jumped the gun kinda quick. I don't meet/date someone for two or three weeks and then let them move in with me. You have to have a lot of trust with someone to let them borrow your car. Maybe a best friend of a few years, maybe a super close relative, but not someone that you've known for such a short period of time....you have to be careful with strangers/people you just met. She should not have introduced him to Leah so quickly. And if this new guy is only to get back at Gary, (part of it probably is, maybe not all of it) then I'm losing all respect for this woman. I feel like Leah may not be getting quite as much attention as she should from amber.
    Farrah has a horrible attitude, but it's tough watching her struggle. She's definitely doing better than she did on 16&Pregnant though, I'll definitely give her that. 
     With Catelynn and Tyler, my heart goes out to them. But I wish they could give the adoptive parents a little bit more space, and focus on finishing school. It's time to let go. I know that they mean well and they love Carly too but they act like it's a four parent family and then Carly. The adoptive parents are supposed to be the main parents, guys. If they closed the adoption, it might be a bit less painful for them.
    Maci should have fought for more rights. Ryan probably only wants more time with Bentley so that he doesn't have to pay as much money.


----------



## afsweet

maybe brandon and teresa can adopt leah too  

i wouldn't be surprised if amber is on drugs or has mental problems. she'll be screaming and then crying and then b*tching and then screaming and then trying to shove her baby daddy down the stairs. if she's not a nut, then i don't know what is.


----------



## pollinilove

i think gary puts up with ambers crap cause he thinks he cant get another girl. he is on the plump side and he has no job and no place to live . he needs to find a job and get his own place and get his kid


----------



## Catalina_Beth

They SHOULD drug test Amber!  Gary should consult with an attorney.  Or better yet an attorney watching this train wreck should reach out to Gary and help!


----------



## Miss Kris

If Amber isn't on drugs, she DEFINITELY has a mental problem and anti-depressants won't do a thing for the kind of problems she has.

I also don't think she's trying to get back at Gary with the new guy, I think it's part of her mental problem... she has the need to ALWAYS have a guy around no matter who they are or what their background is.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Why aren't her so called friends around telling her this is a bad idea or that she is making a bad situation worse?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I was very proud of Catlin and Tyler when they visited Carly. I can not imagine how hard that was on them. 

Amber needs some serious anger management or something. I can kinda of understand Gary's freak out over her new b/f changing Leah, she doesn't know him, or what he is about, i wouldn't let some strange guy change my kid either.

I think its good Farrah is working through her grief over the death of Sophias dad, I never would have realized she was hurting by the way she acted on 16 & Pregnant. 

I think Ryan does think about Maci, since she was able to move on, he just didnt want to admit it to her. Why else would he have asked her if they should be together.


----------



## littlerock

Sassys said:


> I doubt the fight took place (we would have heard about it).
> 
> Also, Gary is an idiot and If he is dumb enough to stay with her and not fight for his daughter, then he deserves everything he gets.



We did hear about this fight. At least I did.. I read in an article (somewhere) while searching for info on her that the cops were called during a flight with the neighbors. It's wasn't this life & style article either.. I'm sure this really happened.


----------



## littlerock

Here is an excerpt from the following link:



> On April 10, police were called to the scene when Portwood began arguing with a neighbor. No police report was filed, he said, because the situation was diffused by police at the scene.



http://heraldbulletin.com/local/x996175276/MTV-says-it-monitors-programs-for-safety


----------



## ILuvShopping

the unseen footage episode is up on mtv.com now

amber and her dad actually talk the same. i bet if he had his glasses off they'd look a lot a like too


----------



## ILuvShopping

what is the deal with farrah's family and them putting up curtains in abnormal places??
is it a privacy thing or something?
at farrah's mom's house they have curtains over the front door and now farrah is putting them across her balcony?


----------



## KarraAnn

Whenever Ambers guy says 'youre a good mom' I want to jump in and say 'NO SHE IS NOT!! Stop lying to her!!':weird:


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can't beleive the new boyfriend thought he was going to talk to gary - lol

and the amber/gary fight that resulted in her going to find him and him driving away... that was so ridiculous i was laughing my butt off.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I didn't understand that either.


----------



## ILuvShopping

do any of these girls have a facebook or anything??? 


maybe someone who is a mom can explain this to me, but why was maci being such a baby about giving ryan one extra night every TWO weeks??? she already has him 90% of the time... it's only fair the the father gets his fair share. after all... when bentley gets old enough to start school ryan's time with bentley is going to be decreased a HUGE amount - probably to every other weekend only, unless they continue to live in the same town - but you can't have a kid switching houses during a school week (at least i do'nt think that would lead for a very stable environment)


----------



## MM83

Kansashalo said:


> /\ I didn't understand that either.



I would have drove away from her crazy a$$ too! You can't talk to people like that, let alone reason. Sometimes the best thing is to just walk away. 



ILuvShopping said:


> what is the deal with farrah's family and them putting up curtains in abnormal places??
> is it a privacy thing or something?
> at farrah's mom's house they have curtains over the front door and now farrah is putting them across her balcony?



I LOL'd over that. You're funny. But they do, they put up curtains in the oddest places!


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> what is the deal with farrah's family and them putting up curtains in abnormal places??
> is it a privacy thing or something?
> at farrah's mom's house they have curtains over the front door and now farrah is putting them across her balcony?


 
I wonder if it is maybe for the lighting? 
I thought about it and it probably is really just that they have no idea how to decorate.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

ILuvShopping said:


> do any of these girls have a facebook or anything???
> 
> 
> maybe someone who is a mom can explain this to me, but why was maci being such a baby about giving ryan one extra night every TWO weeks??? she already has him 90% of the time... it's only fair the the father gets his fair share. after all... when bentley gets old enough to start school ryan's time with bentley is going to be decreased a HUGE amount - probably to every other weekend only, unless they continue to live in the same town - but you can't have a kid switching houses during a school week (at least i do'nt think that would lead for a very stable environment)


 
I think it's just because she's spoiled. It always comes off like she's used to getting whatever she wants.


----------



## sophiae

ILuvShopping said:


> do any of these girls have a facebook or anything???
> 
> 
> maybe someone who is a mom can explain this to me, but why was maci being such a baby about giving ryan one extra night every TWO weeks??? she already has him 90% of the time... it's only fair the the father gets his fair share. after all... when bentley gets old enough to start school ryan's time with bentley is going to be decreased a HUGE amount - probably to every other weekend only, unless they continue to live in the same town - but you can't have a kid switching houses during a school week (at least i do'nt think that would lead for a very stable environment)


 

I agree. My nephew, now 14 years old, has had to go through this since he was born. The part that sucks it is his _mom_ that does not do her fair share, in my opinion. Maybe I am partial toward my brother, but as an outsider, that is how it seems. She moves around a lot, and regardless of if she or my brother will have him for the week, my brother is the one that has to do all of the picking up and dropping off. This especially sucks because their respective weeks start and end on Mondays, and she lives about 30 minutes away from my brother and my nephew's school. 

Aside from how I feel about the situation, this _has_ to suck for my nephew, even though he has probably grown accustomed to it. 

About Maci - Maybe it is because she feels as if it is unfair because of how Ryan was in the past?  That was my thinking.  Part of it could also be because she was caught off guard, since they had already made an agreement beforehand...


----------



## Megs

sophiae said:


> About Maci - Maybe it is because she feels as if it is unfair because of how Ryan was in the past?  That was my thinking.  Part of it could also be because she was caught off guard, since they had already made an agreement beforehand...



That is what I think too - I think she was totally caught off guard and also agreed on one thing with Ryan then he changed it on her. That would be so upsetting to me too!


----------



## ILuvShopping

sophiae said:


> About Maci - Maybe it is because she feels as if it is unfair because of how Ryan was in the past?  That was my thinking.  Part of it could also be because she was caught off guard, since they had already made an agreement beforehand...



that's kinda how i was thinking about it as well.... but man.. it REALLY made her look extremely selfish.  her saying that the judge would side with her. but SHE wants it that way. pretty sure the judge would not have sided with her. and i think she only agreed in the mediation because someone probably finally got into her head and told her she was being ridiculous and going to a judge would be a waste of money because she'd lose.


----------



## ILuvShopping

sophiae said:


> I agree. My nephew, now 14 years old, has had to go through this since he was born. The part that sucks it is his _mom_ that does not do her fair share, in my opinion. Maybe I am partial toward my brother, but as an outsider, that is how it seems. She moves around a lot, and regardless of if she or my brother will have him for the week, my brother is the one that has to do all of the picking up and dropping off. This especially sucks because their respective weeks start and end on Mondays, and she lives about 30 minutes away from my brother and my nephew's school.
> 
> Aside from how I feel about the situation, this _has_ to suck for my nephew, even though he has probably grown accustomed to it.



my brother is kind of in the same boat.... kind of.... he's got primary custody of my two nephews (mother is a drug addict), they're 2 and 5. their mother lives in a different state (THANK GOD - that's another story) so my brother will take them to her at all different and weird times... during the summer she had them for 3 weeks. right now she has the youngest for a whole month because the older one is finally in school...
they seem to be adjusting well... but i can't image the crazy life they'll have growing up.


----------



## littlerock

I like Maci and think she's the best Mom of the bunch. I would venture to guess that Maci was upset (at first) because she didn't know if the *FATHER* was really the one fighting for the extra day or not. She knows how Ryan is and how he is usually mentally absent when his family has time with Bentley. For Maci it is a big deal to be away from her Son (_and rightfully so_) so if she is going to give up precious time with her Child she wants to make sure it's for the right reasons. 

I totally understand that and don't think that makes her spoiled.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Eh, I think she spoiled, and I don't think she's nearly as amazing as some people find her to be. She HAS been very selfish this season, and honestly, what does it matter if it's Ryan requesting the day or his parents? They are his blood family, too. Maci has said in recent print interviews in Us and People that Ryan has been a great father, so she has no real reason for denying Ryan or his family time with Bentley. She just wants things her way.

I think my opinion is a bit colored by what people have found out about her on TWOP.


----------



## sophiae

littlerock said:


> I like Maci and think she's the best Mom of the bunch. I would venture to guess that Maci was upset (at first) because she didn't know if the *FATHER* was really the one fighting for the extra day or not. She knows how Ryan is and how he is usually mentally absent when his family has time with Bentley. For Maci it is a big deal to be away from her Son (_and rightfully so_) so if she is going to give up precious time with her Child she wants to make sure it's for the right reasons.
> 
> I totally understand that and don't think that makes her spoiled.


 

I agree.  Her behavior now, with regards to Bentley, is all based on Ryan's behavior in the past.  I'm still kind of hoping they work things out further for Bentley's sake.


----------



## coachariffic

I was listening to an interview with Dr. Drew this morning. He said that the Teen Mom reunion special next week is the most intense one yet. That it is a two hour show. 

Also, when they show Amber the scenes of her beating Gary she instantly goes into a fetal position and starts rocking back and forth. Dr. Drew said that she reverts back to a child because that's what she did when she saw abuse going on in her house when she was a kid. Amber also states that she doesn't even remember beating Gary. Dr. Drew also said that Amber is in "treatment" now (he didn't say what kind) and she's doing really well.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> Eh, I think she spoiled, and I don't think she's nearly as amazing as some people find her to be. She HAS been very selfish this season, and honestly, what does it matter if it's Ryan requesting the day or his parents? They are his blood family, too. Maci has said in recent print interviews in Us and People that Ryan has been a great father, so she has no real reason for denying Ryan or his family time with Bentley. She just wants things her way.


 
ITA.  that's all...


----------



## sophiae

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA. that's all...


 

Maybe related, but I wonder who pays for her apartment in Nashville?  I can't imagine that her parents would, since they didn't want her to move in the first place...  Does she even work?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

coachariffic said:


> I was listening to an interview with Dr. Drew this morning. He said that the Teen Mom reunion special next week is the most intense one yet. That it is a two hour show.
> 
> *Also, when they show Amber the scenes of her beating Gary she instantly goes into a fetal position and starts rocking back and forth. Dr. Drew said that she reverts back to a child because that's what she did when she saw abuse going on in her house when she was a kid.* Amber also states that she doesn't even remember beating Gary. Dr. Drew also said that Amber is in "treatment" now (he didn't say what kind) and she's doing really well.


Interesting.......


----------



## sophiae

coachariffic said:


> I was listening to an interview with Dr. Drew this morning. He said that the Teen Mom reunion special next week is the most intense one yet. That it is a two hour show.
> 
> Also, when they show Amber the scenes of her beating Gary she instantly goes into a fetal position and starts rocking back and forth. Dr. Drew said that she reverts back to a child because that's what she did when she saw abuse going on in her house when she was a kid. Amber also states that she doesn't even remember beating Gary. Dr. Drew also said that Amber is in "treatment" now (he didn't say what kind) and she's doing really well.


 

If she witnessed abuse as a kid, maybe that's why she's abusive?  Sucks.  I hope Leah doesn't end up that way.


----------



## ILuvShopping

sophiae said:


> Maybe related, but I wonder who pays for her apartment in Nashville?  I can't imagine that her parents would, since they didn't want her to move in the first place...  Does she even work?



i'd sort of like to know that as well. that place was NICE. 
and she said she was taking off the summer from work to spend more time with kyle. really??? you can't afford to take off a summer from work when you have a child.
and i know mtv is paying them, but i'm surprised mtv would actually air her saying that, so that the illusion is kept that she's working and not living off mtv.


----------



## aklein

coachariffic said:


> I was listening to an interview with Dr. Drew this morning. He said that the Teen Mom reunion special next week is the most intense one yet. That it is a two hour show.
> 
> Also, when they show Amber the scenes of her beating Gary she instantly goes into a fetal position and starts rocking back and forth. Dr. Drew said that she reverts back to a child because that's what she did when she saw abuse going on in her house when she was a kid. Amber also states that she doesn't even remember beating Gary. Dr. Drew also said that Amber is in "treatment" now (he didn't say what kind) and she's doing really well.


 
JTFC.  That's just awful.  Why would he share that?


----------



## MM83

sophiae said:


> If she witnessed abuse as a kid, maybe that's why she's abusive?  Sucks.  I hope Leah doesn't end up that way.




Her Dad does seem kind of meek...and her Mom did seem pretty assertive....That would make sense. She's just such a mess, I used to kind of like her, kind of, but I find her repulsive now.


----------



## Sassys

coachariffic said:


> I was listening to an interview with Dr. Drew this morning. He said that the Teen Mom reunion special next week is the most intense one yet. That it is a two hour show.
> 
> Also, when they show Amber the scenes of her beating Gary she instantly goes into a fetal position and starts rocking back and forth. Dr. Drew said that she reverts back to a child because that's what she did when she saw abuse going on in her house when she was a kid. *Amber also states that she doesn't even remember beating Gary*. Dr. Drew also said that Amber is in "treatment" now (he didn't say what kind) and she's doing really well.


 
Full of crap!! She has been beating on him, since we met Amber.  Her abuse was addressed the first reunion show and she is still beating the crap out of Gary.  She knew/knows exactly what she is doing.

I grew up in a house where my parents always yelled at each other (no physical abuse).  My brother and I vowed as children we would never be that way to anyone.  I am 35yrs old and no matter how angry I am with someone, I never raise my voice to them and I would never hit someone, becuause I grew up in a yelling household and did not want that life for myself.  

Whenever I have had arguments with boyfriends and they raise their voice to me, I instantly tell them "I am not raising my voice to you or cursing at you, so please do not do it to me".  If they don't lower their voice, I walk away.  Amber is full of crap and abusive.  I have no doubt in my mind, she is abusive to Leah as well.


----------



## iamsmilin

coachariffic said:


> I was listening to an interview with Dr. Drew this morning. He said that the Teen Mom reunion special next week is the most intense one yet. That it is a two hour show.
> 
> Also, when they show Amber the scenes of her beating Gary she instantly goes into a fetal position and starts rocking back and forth. Dr. Drew said that she reverts back to a child because that's what she did when she saw abuse going on in her house when she was a kid. Amber also states that she doesn't even remember beating Gary. Dr. Drew also said that Amber is in "treatment" now (he didn't say what kind) and she's doing really well.


 
Great, she's going to make Leah do the same thing in a few years.  It's horrible.

On a lighter note, my lesson of the evening was to always buy waterproof make-up.


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> do any of these girls have a facebook or anything???
> 
> 
> maybe someone who is a mom can explain this to me, but why was maci being such a baby about giving ryan *one extra night every TWO weeks???* she already has him 90% of the time... it's only fair the the father gets his fair share. after all... when bentley gets old enough to start school ryan's time with bentley is going to be decreased a HUGE amount - probably to every other weekend only, unless they continue to live in the same town - but you can't have a kid switching houses during a school week (at least i do'nt think that would lead for a very stable environment)


 
maybe i am being insensitive, but man would i LOVE being able to hand over my 1 yr old son just for ONE night every two weeks so i can just sit around and do NOTHING!


----------



## iamsmilin

pursegrl12 said:


> maybe i am being insensitive, but man would i LOVE being able to hand over my 1 yr old son just for ONE night every two weeks so i can just sit around and do NOTHING!


 
I do know what you mean, once in a while it would be nice to have a break.

Speaking of this, I am suprised that Amber wouldn't be jumping at the chance for Gary to take Leah.  She really doesn't seem interested in doing any actual parenting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sophiae said:


> Maybe related, but I wonder who pays for her apartment in Nashville? I can't imagine that her parents would, since they didn't want her to move in the first place... Does she even work?


 

I'll give you a refresher: WE PAY!  She probably pays via section 8...  if not her parents.


----------



## ILuvShopping

pursegrl12 said:


> maybe i am being insensitive, but man would i LOVE being able to hand over my 1 yr old son just for ONE night every two weeks so i can just sit around and do NOTHING!


i would think a lot of other people would feel the same way. i know my brother does! 

i also found it a little weird that maci takes bentley EVERY WHERE with her and her friends. her friend asked maci if she ever finds a babysitter so she can go out by herself with her friends and have a good time. maci said "nope, i don't need a babysitter, we just hang out with bentley"

which is all fine and well... but i don't think her friends want to hang out with bentley all the time. i know i don't like hanging out with my friends' husbands all the time. 

and you could tell at the bowling alley her friends were kinda irritated that bentley was there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I noticed that too, so it was probably a good idea that she didn't get that house with her friends last season.  Remember that?


----------



## Sassys

ILuvShopping said:


> i would think a lot of other people would feel the same way. i know my brother does!
> 
> i also found it a little weird that maci takes bentley EVERY WHERE with her and her friends. her friend asked maci if she ever finds a babysitter so she can go out by herself with her friends and have a good time. maci said "nope, i don't need a babysitter, we just hang out with bentley"
> 
> which is all fine and well... but i don't think her friends want to hang out with bentley all the time. i know i don't like hanging out with my friends' husbands all the time.
> 
> and you could tell at the bowling alley her friends were kinda irritated that bentley was there.


 

Wait.  We can't bash Amber for not spending anytime with Lean and then bash Maci for spending to much time with Bentley.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

ILuvShopping said:


> i would think a lot of other people would feel the same way. i know my brother does!
> 
> i also found it a little weird that maci takes bentley EVERY WHERE with her and her friends. her friend asked maci if she ever finds a babysitter so she can go out by herself with her friends and have a good time. maci said "nope, i don't need a babysitter, we just hang out with bentley"
> 
> which is all fine and well... but i don't think her friends want to hang out with bentley all the time. i know i don't like hanging out with my friends' husbands all the time.
> 
> and you could tell at the bowling alley her friends were kinda irritated that bentley was there.


 
I was just about to bring up the bowling alley scene. They looked annoyed, and rightfully so. I couldn't imagine trying to do fun activities with my friends only to have one of them bring their child to every single thing. None of the activities she even brings Bentley to are age appropriate. I get that Maci loves her son, but her friends don't love him like she does, and they sure as heck don't want to hang out with him as much as she does.


----------



## MM83

BudgetBeauty said:


> I was just about to bring up the bowling alley scene. They looked annoyed, and rightfully so. I couldn't imagine trying to do fun activities with my friends only to have one of them bring their child to every single thing. None of the activities she even brings Bentley to are age appropriate. I get that Maci loves her son, but her friends don't love him like she does, and they sure as heck don't want to hang out with him as much as she does.



I have a girlfriend who has done that with her son, granted, we all love him to death (I want one JUST like him, when I have one) but it does get tiring. He knows waaaaaay too much about women, at 7. Shoe shopping? Bra shopping? With a boy? Oh man. The kid will have one helluva upper hand when it comes to women though. This boy is already a lady killer, I'd imagine Beeently's going to be the same.


----------



## Kansashalo

BudgetBeauty said:


> I think my opinion is a bit colored by what people have found out about her on TWOP.


 
Please share! 



sophiae said:


> Maybe related, but I wonder who pays for her apartment in Nashville? I can't imagine that her parents would, since they didn't want her to move in the first place... Does she even work?


 
Just based on what I've seen on the show, I think Maci's parents pay for a lot of her expenses.  They don't strike me as the kind of parents that would let her or Bentley go "without" or to live in a standard that is not what she is accustomed too.


----------



## iamsmilin

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll give you a refresher: WE PAY! She probably pays via section 8... if not her parents.


 
You know, with the money they make from the show, I doubt they will qualify for it now.  Even if it is 5K an episode.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Sassys said:


> Wait.  We can't bash Amber for not spending anytime with Lean and then bash Maci for spending to much time with Bentley.



well they're both definitely on the far ends of the spectrum - that's kind of how i see it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

iamsmilin said:


> You know, with the money they make from the show, I doubt they will qualify for it now. Even if it is 5K an episode.


 
you're probably right..  guess her parents are paying.  because Maci had NO job that paid enough to afford:

rent
Charger (I think that's the car she had)
day-to-day living expense for her and Bently


----------



## aklein

^Don't forget hair dye.


----------



## MM83

aklein said:


> ^Don't forget hair dye.



And fake tan, in economy size!


----------



## iamsmilin

DC-Cutie said:


> you're probably right.. guess her parents are paying. because Maci had NO job that paid enough to afford:
> 
> rent
> Charger (I think that's the car she had)
> day-to-day living expense for her and Bently


 
Didn't she have that car in 16 and pregnant?  And she had a job for a very short time.

I think the TV payments explain Amber's laziness more than Maci's.

LOL @ hair dye.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ I think she always had the red Celica.  I thought the red car was in the shop and the Charger was a rental, but then she kept the Charger for the rest of the season...


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^lol


----------



## Catalina_Beth

BTW another unseen comes on tomorrow @ 8:30am Philly time


----------



## coachariffic

aklein said:


> JTFC.  That's just awful.  Why would he share that?



I think he shared it because they show it on the reunion next week.


----------



## coachariffic

Catalina_Beth said:


> BTW another unseen comes on tomorrow @ 8:30am Philly time



It's online. I'm watching it now.


----------



## Jahpson

pursegrl12 said:


> This is truly scary..........From Perez:
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-07-t...x-offender-who-is-a-registered-child-molestor



watching the show (I am catching up and reading all the comments in here) I KNEW that he had to be that type.

Idk, something about him didn't seem right. I can't believe that I was right. poor leah


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw on the cover of OK magazine that Maci and Ryan got back together...



for some sick reason, I like them together. (if this is true)


----------



## ILuvShopping

Jahpson said:


> watching the show (I am catching up and reading all the comments in here) I KNEW that he had to be that type.
> 
> Idk, something about him didn't seem right. I can't believe that I was right. poor leah



if you keep reading, perez was actually wrong.


----------



## aklein

coachariffic said:


> I think he shared it because they show it on the reunion next week.


 
I am sure it is, but I would've thought Dr Drew would make sure that was editted out.  Guess not.


----------



## coachariffic

aklein said:


> I am sure it is, but I would've thought Dr Drew would make sure that was editted out.  Guess not.



Good point


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I think Gary had every right to flip out on Amber for letting her shady boyfriend change Leah's clothes and her diaper. She just doesn't get it. And why let a guy you've only known for weeks do that? I think Amber is trying to find Leah a new live-in daddy. I'm sorry but you shouldn't just let anyone change your baby.


----------



## kcf68

^You do if you are too ***** lazy to take care of your child...


----------



## Jahpson

aklein said:


> That is such a great point and I totally agree with you.  I didn't even look at the captions for Brandon and Theresa.
> 
> So I'm just going to say it ... Farrah's date, Julian, *set my gaydar off*.



same. As a matter of fact, I believe that he is gay.

I would NEVER date a guy who could do my hair....imo


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> But the look on her face was priceless.  She had that "Holy Sh@#, he just shoved the door on me" look.  She was so shocked for a second



I think Gary needs to grab her by the shoulders and just give her a healthy shake.


----------



## Kansashalo

Julian (Farrah's date) is only with her for face time on tv and free advertising.  He sets my gaydar off too.


----------



## Belle49

Ha I thought he was gay as well.


----------



## Jahpson

ILuvShopping said:


> if you keep reading, perez was actually wrong.



lol! I finally got around to reading all the posts in this thread, and your right. I still wouldn't trust that guy.



kcf68 said:


> ^You do if you are too ***** lazy to take care of your child...



Lazy doesn't even begin to explain what kind of person Amber is. Every episode she is lying down on that disgusting bed. House not cleaned, rooms not organized, still doesn't have a job and WHERE THE HELL IS HER GED? You mean to tell me she can't find time to get her studies, but she can tan, get her nails down (acrylics right?), take a nap, complain and stalk Gary, and chill with her girlfriends? I am not buying it.

If you really wanted to complete your education, you would finds ways to get it. This girl is nothing but a lazy slob.


Catelynn and Tyler. Everyone's love couple. BULLSH*T! Why haven't they graduated? Matter of fact, what is the deal with Catelynn's C's and D's in school? You mean to tell me that 1 year of giving birth and giving up their child they went through 4 years of failing school? That is unacceptable!! What is the point of giving up your child just to continue to live your teenage years finishing school if your not even going to do that? Very disappointed and I can see why their parents are upset with them for not keeping Carly (although the only real parent between them is Tyler's mother)


----------



## aklein

Jahpson and Kansashalo -- it's too hard for me to read anything you two type.  Your avatars are hysterical.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Jahpson said:


> lol! I finally got around to reading all the posts in this thread, and your right. I still wouldn't trust that guy.



yea he's got the creeper factor going on FOR SURE! 

i want to know where he got money to get amber flowers at the end of the last episode lol - i'm sure they were from walmart, you can buy those for a couple bucks on clearance right?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

HOTasFCUK said:


> I think Gary had every right to flip out on Amber for letting her shady boyfriend change Leah's clothes and her diaper. She just doesn't get it. And why let a guy you've only known for weeks do that? I think Amber is trying to find Leah a new live-in daddy. I'm sorry but you shouldn't just let anyone change your baby.


 
I didn't get the impression that he had ulterior motives or that he was a pedophile, but I agree with you. I think even this dude saw how neglected Leah was. I know Gary said that Amber pretty much let Leah keep the same diaper on all day, so I was smidge satisfied when someone finally tried to change her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

would we feel differently about amber's new guy if he hadn't been in jail and was a new boyfriend to someone more like maci?
do we just assume that amber will only pick up scum?


----------



## Kansashalo

ILuvShopping said:


> would we feel differently about amber's new guy if he hadn't been in jail and was a new boyfriend to someone more like maci?
> do we just assume that amber will only pick up scum?


 
I wouldn't feel different.  Regardless if we had met at Harvard Law School or Wal-Mart, it is just way TOO SOON for that guy to be handling for baby....much less move in.

But hey - I guess Amber is happy as long as he keeps the place clean.


----------



## mommyof01

I wouldn't trust ANY man except my own father with my child!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^I am not even sure how I feel about that!


----------



## mommyof01

I'm just saying I don't trust anyone with my daughter. I am extremely protective of her.


----------



## Miss Kris

ILuvShopping said:


> yea he's got the creeper factor going on FOR SURE!
> 
> i want to know where he got money to get amber flowers at the end of the last episode lol - i'm sure they were from walmart, you can buy those for a couple bucks on clearance right?


 
He probably stole them... damn, back to jail he goes.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

@Mommy I would be too!  I think Amber is completely totally WRONG!!!


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:


> would we feel differently about amber's new guy if he hadn't been in jail and was a new boyfriend to someone more like maci?
> do we just assume that amber will only pick up scum?



I think ANY man with an ounce of sense would've told her to change her own child's diaper. Some FATHERS barely want to change their daughters. I think her dating patterns say a lot about what kind of woman Amber is and it's not pretty AT ALL. God, I hope Dr. Drew doesn't pussyfoot around these situations.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^I hope he doesn't either!  I am hoping he cracks down on all of these girls this year!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am looking forward to the reunion show. I like Dr Drew


----------



## Catalina_Beth

So am I!  Nsee this should be a in 2 parts no that DC show LOL!  There is so much to talk about!


----------



## Jahpson

mommyof01 said:


> I wouldn't trust ANY man except my own father with my child!



This. 

and thats why I got a bad feeling about this guy AND Kyle (yep even him).

Gary did go on a date with some woman from walmart, but Leah never met her.


----------



## sophiae

Jahpson said:


> This.
> 
> and thats why I got a bad feeling about this guy AND Kyle (yep even him).
> 
> Gary did go on a date with some woman from walmart, but Leah never met her.



OT, but I think it's so funny how they actually _meet_ people in Wal-Mart!  lol


----------



## BurberryLvr

^ Technically they met in the parking lot


----------



## kirsten

I just finally saw this weeks episode. Oh boy was I bawling during the Tyler/Caitlin and Carly reunion.


----------



## pursegrl12

BudgetBeauty said:


> *I didn't get the impression that he had ulterior motives or that he was a pedophile*, but I agree with you. I think even this dude saw how neglected Leah was. I know Gary said that Amber pretty much let Leah keep the same diaper on all day, so I was smidge satisfied when someone finally tried to change her.


 
good, i'm glad i'm not the only who who felt this way. maybe i'm naive but i just didn't see it. i agree though, no one but amber, gary and her caretakers (gary's mom) should change her.


----------



## pink1

Oh gosh me too!  I couldn't stop crying!



kirsten said:


> I just finally saw this weeks episode. Oh boy was I bawling during the Tyler/Caitlin and Carly reunion.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I like this show, and hopefully the next season will be good as well ( 16 & pregnant) I wanna record them and make my daughter watch them when she gets old. Like see what these girls go through, always be careful!


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Jahpson said:


> Gary did go on a date with some woman from walmart, but Leah never met her.



Of course she didn't meet Leah (well not on the show anyway!) 

SHE DIDN'T MOVE IN AFTER ONE DATE!!! Cheese and rice, what is wrong with this girl?!?!?!?


----------



## Dancechika24

kirsten said:


> I just finally saw this weeks episode. Oh boy was I bawling during the Tyler/Caitlin and Carly reunion.


 
Same here lol. It was so amazing to see that and Carly is sooooo adorable!


----------



## babieejae1101

I was in Walgreens last night and Amber is on the cover of both Us Weekly and Life &Style talking about her being a bad mother and about her new boyfriend. I only flipped through the US weekly one, but bought the Life &Style. In L &S, they said she was a terrible mother and compared her to Kate Gosselin. They also talked about her sneaking guys into her house after the camera crew was gone.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^She is a pig!


----------



## cindyuwho

babieejae1101 said:


> They also talked about her sneaking guys into her house after the camera crew was gone.


 
Good grief!!! Poor Leah!


----------



## Dancechika24

The cast of Teen Mom have been getting sooo much media attention lately...almost like those Jersey shore kids. MTV is raking in the big bucks now!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Yeah they the girls are on the covers of at least two magazines a week for weeks now!


----------



## Jahpson

jayhawkgirl said:


> Of course she didn't meet Leah (well not on the show anyway!)
> 
> SHE DIDN'T MOVE IN AFTER ONE DATE!!! Cheese and rice, *what is wrong with this girl?!?!?!?*



easy. She is a lazy slob that wants the whole world to take care of her daughter because she is too busy crying over a dead relationship and the fact that she still can't get her got damn GED.


----------



## Lola69

Dancechika24 said:


> The cast of Teen Mom have been getting sooo much media attention lately...almost like those Jersey shore kids. MTV is raking in the big bucks now!


 
I know i am wondering how much they're getting

and has anyone seen dancing with the stars tonight it's crazy that Maci is in the audience with Kyle they're getting famous for what again?? lol 

and i thought they broke up


----------



## Dancechika24

^^ What!! That's crazyyy! I didn't see it but i will watch online later, i can't believe it, thats so weird and random!


----------



## Lola69

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^ What!! That's crazyyy! I didn't see it but i will watch online later, i can't believe it, thats so weird and random!



It sure is! It was a WTF moment 4 sure lol


----------



## lv_forever

I just get a really really strong creepo vibe from Amber's new boyfriend.  I hope he isn't, for Leah's sake, but Amber should really be careful before letting someone into her child's life.  
I can't believe Kyle turned out such a douche.


----------



## BagloverBurr

http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-18-t...e-felony-charges-after-attacking-gary-shirley

uh oh


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagloverBurr said:


> http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-18-t...e-felony-charges-after-attacking-gary-shirley
> 
> uh oh


 
Good!  If he hit her, he'd be locked up right now.  she deserves the same and MTV should be ashamed.

Little Leah deserves to be in a good home.  This is the time for Gary to get off his arse and get on his grind - find a job, place to live, arrangements for leah (babysitter/pre-school), so he can show the court that his is able to care for her properly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber Portwood's out-of-control behavior has affected the Teen Mom star's daughter, Leah, and the baby's father, Gary Shirley -- and now local businesses and the townspeople of Anderson, Ind., Amber's hometown, are completely fed up too!

Life & Style has learned that a local store Amber once filmed in has banned any future shooting of the MTV series on its premises. The owner of Good's Candy Store, Randy Good, tells Life & Style, "My stomach actually rolled while watching Teen Mom. Amber was filmed in the store, but now she's gone -- for good. I thought it was just awful, and because she's local, it somehow made it worse."

And even worse, the Herald-Bulletin, the newspaper that covers the Indianapolis suburb, recently published a scathing editorial attacking the monster mom: "Reality shows prey on featuring people who appear to be undereducated, narcissistic and full of anger," the editorial reads.

"That's the image Americans are getting of Anderson; we know we're better than that. But for some reason, we can't convince our own neighbors and friends to avoid portraying this community as a bunch of jobless buffoons."

Good also tells Life & Style, "The episode of the teen hitting and abusing her boyfriend along with the language and atmosphere to which her daughter was exposed actually sickened me."

Unfortunately, that's not the only time Amber has put her daughter in danger. As reported in the issue of Life & Style available now, police were summoned after Amber came to blows with neighbor Tiffany Harless over a parking spot on April 10. All the while, Harless tells Life & Style, baby Leah was alone in the house. "Her child was upstairs the whole time by herself," Harless says. "No one else was coming or going out of that house, and no one was looking out for the baby."

Read behind-the-scenes details about Amber's violent, out-of-control behavior exclusively in this week's issue of Life & Style, on newsstands now.


----------



## Jahpson

go get your daughter Gary


----------



## Jahpson

Lola69 said:


> I know i am wondering how much they're getting
> 
> and has anyone seen dancing with the stars tonight it's crazy that Maci is in the audience with Kyle they're getting famous for what again?? lol
> 
> and i thought they broke up


 

I'm sorry, but Kyle is just painful to look at. He looks like he smells like old socks. Plastic surgery? lol


----------



## BagloverBurr

Jahpson said:


> I'm sorry, but Kyle is just painful to look at. He looks like he smells like old socks. Plastic surgery? lol



OMG LOL ROFL at dirty socks!!


----------



## NYCBelle

when is the reunion??


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Jahpson said:


> I'm sorry, but Kyle is just painful to look at. He looks like he smells like old socks. Plastic surgery? lol


 
OMG yes! LOL socks!

NYCBelle- I think its on tonight. That's the Dr. Drew special right?

I didn't see Maci and Kyle on DWTS but i did read somewhere that they are back together. Wanna place bets that Maci or Farrah ends up on next season of DWTS??? After all, the had Audrina and the Situation from MTV there already!


----------



## slang

Dancechika24 said:


> ^^ What!! That's crazyyy! I didn't see it but i will watch online later, i can't believe it, thats so weird and random!




I read somewhere that Maci was friends with Bristol Palin, they met doing the "teenage abstain from sex or you'll have a baby" speaking circuit. So when I saw Maci & Kyle in the audience I assumed she was there supporting her friend Bristol?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci & Kyle?  WTF???  She needs to make up her mind of just stay single.


----------



## MM83

I KNEW IT!!!! I think the whole "break up" scene was filmed solely for the ending episodes for Teen Mom. It didn't seem real in the least bit. While, if I imagine hard enough, I can see that _maybe_, Maci and Ryan would get back together, but I have to be drunk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MM83 said:


> I KNEW IT!!!! I think the whole "break up" scene was filmed solely for the ending episodes for Teen Mom. It didn't seem real in the least bit. While, if I imagine hard enough, I can see that _maybe_, Maci and Ryan would get back together, but I have to be drunk.


 
but Maci was in one of the magazines talking about her and Ryan got back together.

that's where the confusion comes in...


----------



## sophiae

Jahpson said:


> I'm sorry, but Kyle is just painful to look at. He looks like he smells like old socks. Plastic surgery? lol


 
LOL!  Old socks.  I totally agree, though.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> I read somewhere that Maci was friends with Bristol Palin, they met doing the "teenage abstain from sex or you'll have a baby" speaking circuit. So when I saw Maci & Kyle in the audience I assumed she was there supporting her friend Bristol?


 

I swear this world is going to hell in a hand basket.  Teenage pregnancy is not to be celebrated or rewarded!!  It is so disgusting how these girls are being treated like celebrities:feminist:


----------



## Lola69

Jahpson said:


> I'm sorry, but Kyle is just painful to look at. He looks like he smells like old socks. Plastic surgery? lol



Lmao I totally agree! I use to like watching teen mom but like all reality shows it gets scripted!


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> but Maci was in one of the magazines talking about her and Ryan got back together.
> 
> that's where the confusion comes in...



I read the OK! article and it was very vague about it, never did it actually say they were back together. To the best of my knowledge. I take what those magazines say with a grain of salt, anyway. And more often than not, here lately, the actions of the Teen Moms seem very calculated. I wouldn't be surprised if it was headed towards "The Hills".


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> but Maci was in one of the magazines talking about her and Ryan got back together.
> 
> that's where the confusion comes in...


 
Of course, she did.  I wouldn't doubt that it was scripted for the show.  They fake got back together and then she cashed in on selling the 'story' of their happy reunion to the weeklies.  It's not confusing at all.
I wonder if Kris Jenner is managing her.



MM83 said:


> I read the OK! article and it was very vague about it, never did it actually say they were back together. To the best of my knowledge. I take what those magazines say with a grain of salt, anyway. And more often than not, here lately, the actions of the Teen Moms seem very calculated. I wouldn't be surprised if it was headed towards "The Hills".


 
Well those magazines get away with those kinds of things because they don't actually say things, just imply stuff.
You know it is now that they are on every damn weekly magazine cover.  Get that money, girls.
It's actually pretty smart of them.  It generates hype for the show and the girls get more bargaining power in contract negotiations for the next season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MM83 said:


> I read the OK! article and it was very vague about it, never did it actually say they were back together. To the best of my knowledge. I take what those magazines say with a grain of salt, anyway. And more often than not, here lately, the actions of the Teen Moms seem very calculated. I wouldn't be surprised if it was headed towards "The Hills".


 
I agree.  I was just going by what I read.  Heck for all we know Maci could be dating Levi Johnston:

But this is from the article:

Ryan and his girlfriend *Kathryn* have called it quits and now that Maci and her boyfriend *Kyle King* have also broken up, the young mother has left Nashville and returned to Chattanooga, Tenn.  closer to Ryan  *where she seems to be ready for a romantic reunion*


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree.  I was just going by what I read.  Heck for all we know Maci could be dating Levi Johnston:
> 
> But this is from the article:
> 
> Ryan and his girlfriend *Kathryn* have called it quits and now that Maci and her boyfriend *Kyle King* have also broken up, the young mother has left Nashville and returned to Chattanooga, Tenn.  closer to Ryan  *where she seems to be ready for a romantic reunion*



Ugh. Those magazines. It would be awful to have every move I made speculated in mass publication. They never actually said it...they just implied it. 

I think this is all a calculated move, by the Teen Moms. I really wouldn't be surprised if it came out that Kyle was an aspiring actor, albeit a bad one.


----------



## Miss Kris

Sassys said:


> I swear this world is going to hell in a hand basket. Teenage pregnancy is not to be celebrated or rewarded!! It is so disgusting how these girls are being treated like celebrities:feminist:


 
ita.  why not have a show celebrating underprivileged youth who made it through college or something that is worth paying someone for?


----------



## DC-Cutie

wonder what these girls are going to do when the MTV checks stop rollin' in....

and as much of a pain in the arse Farrah was, I see her being the one that actually makes it - she was working, going to school (at least she was while she was at home) & had her own place.  None of the others could say the same (I guess Maci was kinda working and going to school)


----------



## cindyuwho

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree. I was just going by what I read. Heck for all we know Maci could be dating Levi Johnston:


 

Amber and Levi should get together now that would be a 
show for sure  .


----------



## Jahpson

you guys are laughing because you know that Kyle does look like he smells funny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> you guys are laughing because you know that Kyle does look like he smells funny.


 
My sister said he looks like he smells like Hot Dogs and Pork n'Beans - LOL


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I do wonder what these girls are doing with all the money they make from selling their stories to all these magazines.  Enven if they only pay them a thousand dollars per article they are on the cover every week so it adds up.  And here we are watching them drive new cars and carring Coach bags with fake tans and yet there are no sheets on the bed (Amber) and Farrah crys she is gonna be late with rent.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ maybe it *is* scripted....


----------



## BagloverBurr

I dont think is scripted. I think Amber is a POS mother. and maybe Farrah has terrible money management skills, since she never really had to do it herself growing up.


----------



## michie

I haven't read all these mag articles, but how do we even know that they are selling stories or even talking to these people? Nine times out of 10, it's "a reliable source" or "a friend" who is spilling secrets and even the quotes from the actual subjects are most times chopped and skewered to fit the story. They may very well be pulling in cash, but I also think y'all are putting a lot of dead weight in rags like OK! and US Weekly. JMHO.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

They are posing fpr the pictures!  Look at the covers.  You can tell they are posed!  At least that is IMO


----------



## Dancechika24

Yes, they r posing. I feel as though all this media attention has only blown up during this season. This season was taped like 6 months ago or something so that's y maybe they're still having $$ issues.


----------



## michie

Catalina_Beth said:


> They are posing fpr the pictures!  Look at the covers.  You can tell they are posed!  At least that is IMO


Believe me, I am not taking up for these girls, but nobody poses for covers of OK! and US Weekly. People do photoshoots for Allure, Cosmo and whatnot. They are most likely stock photos that they're using for the covers. The only seemingly-legit story I've seen was Caitlyn and Tyler in People.


----------



## NYCBelle

HOTasFCUK said:


> OMG yes! LOL socks!
> 
> NYCBelle- I think its on tonight. That's the Dr. Drew special right?
> 
> I didn't see Maci and Kyle on DWTS but i did read somewhere that they are back together. Wanna place bets that Maci or Farrah ends up on next season of DWTS??? After all, the had Audrina and the Situation from MTV there already!


 

Yes tonight  saw the reminder on FB and the clip of Catelynn and Tyler being there for Carly's first walk


----------



## michie

And, I doubt they're having $$$ issues, they are filming season 3 now.


----------



## wifeyb

i just dunno about Chris telling Amber "i could see myself spending the rest of my life with you, like getting married" REALLY!?!?!? wow its been like 3 days.....not sure

my friend thinks hes getting Amber high, or as she says "he calms me down" i bet...


----------



## wifeyb

ok Maci is one of my favs, but her glasses! DANG Her eyes are like bug eyes through those things!!!! shes gotta be like a +9.00! (optometry lingo)


----------



## wifeyb

yup- one more thing, is it just me or does anyone else get the GAYdar from Julian, the guy Farrah went out with.....


----------



## aklein

michie said:


> I haven't read all these mag articles, but how do we even know that they are selling stories or even talking to these people? Nine times out of 10, it's "a reliable source" or "a friend" who is spilling secrets and even the quotes from the actual subjects are most times chopped and skewered to fit the story. They may very well be pulling in cash, but I also think y'all are putting a lot of dead weight in rags like OK! and US Weekly. JMHO.



A lot of times, stories are floated by PR teams as the 'reliable source' as a way of testing out how to spin stories.  The money still goes to the people the stories are about.  The Kardashians and Jessica Simpson have deals with certain publishers, so they have some control over these stories.  I wouldn't be surprised if MTV and it's PR team does the same thing.
And yes, the weeklies do use stock photos or outtakes from other magazines.


----------



## Heath-kkf

aklein said:


> A lot of times, stories are floated by PR teams as the 'reliable source' as a way of testing out how to spin stories.  The money still goes to the people the stories are about.  The Kardashians and Jessica Simpson have deals with certain publishers, so they have some control over these stories.  I wouldn't be surprised if MTV and it's PR team does the same thing.
> And yes, the weeklies do use stock photos or outtakes from other magazines.



Yea, when the whole Sandra Bullock cheating scandal thing was out there was a big controversy because 2 magazines used or were planning to use the same photo it was just reversed angle/flipped around.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Sassys said:


> I swear this world is going to hell in a hand basket.  Teenage pregnancy is not to be celebrated or rewarded!!  It is so disgusting how these girls are being treated like celebrities:feminist:





Miss Kris said:


> ita.  why not have a show celebrating underprivileged youth who made it through college or something that is worth paying someone for?



Unfortunately, to most the world is about making money / selling magazines and this stuff sells or else they wouldn't be there (on the covers).

Same thing with everything else. People unfortunately would rather hear about Lindsay Lohan's latest jail stint or what celeb is cheating on who than about fallen soldiers in Iraq or underprivileged youth like your example.

At least People magazine still does some stories like this ("good behavior" or bad things happening to good people), unlike all of the other similar magazines, it seems.


----------



## aklein

The Reunion is on now.  It's two hours long though.


----------



## Alyana

i cant believe bentley is going to be 2!!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I can't believe they are going to stretch this out for TWO HOURS! But I know I will be sitting here watching every second! :couch: 

Is it just me or does Amber's makeup look even worse than usual? It's almost gray looking or something.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Rather boring so far.. first 20 minutes.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Yeah, they are doing a TON of recapping!! We've all seen the shows, we don't need to see 7 mins of recap video for each segment.


----------



## Lanier

That was really sweet when Farrah hugged the girl in the audience.


----------



## Sassys

As I predicted, Dr. Drew let Farrah off easy. Not once did he mention how Farrah ignored Sophia (leaving her in the sink alone, leaving her alone on the bed).

Why bother being there if you are not going to talk about the messed up stuff


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't see this one posted yet Via Perez:

Punching your fiance in front of your baby ON CAMERA was probably not a smart move, Amber!

Teen Mom Amber Portwood is in a lot of trouble for attacking her fiance, Gary Shirley, in front of her baby, because in Indiana, domestic violence in front of a child under 14 years of age can be a felony.

According to police in Anderson, Indiana, Amber may face felony charges in her case. Not only that, but Amber is also going to be investigated by the Department of Child Services (DCS).

DCS will interview people including friends, neighbors, and other witnesses, and they have the right to do so according to the following Indiana state law:

    Failure to report child abuse/neglect is a crime  Indiana law requires any person who has reason to believe that a child is a victim of abuse or neglect to make an immediate oral report to DCS or to law enforcement.

Indiana's DCS is currently in the assessment phase of their investigation, but they'll be requesting interviews with everybody who knows Amber and Gary soon.

Sounds like a serious mess that Teen Mom's gotten herself into!

What do U think of Teen Mom's situation? Do U think she deserves felony charges?


Read More: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton http://perezhilton.com/page/11/#ixzz12rZW9Pt1
Celebrity Juice, Not from Concentrate 




*I'm kind of surprised that this hasn't happened sooner. I'm also surprised that MTV actually showed the footage of Leah hitting Gary in front of their child. I'm half surprised that Gary didn't press charges against her after she did that since he had no problem threatening to take his daughter away from her. While I think her behavior was completely inappropriate I'm not exactly sure if I'd say it's worth felony charges. I defiantly think she could use some court appointed classes to deal with her anger issues as well as therapy to deal with her self esteem issues. *


----------



## michie

Gary is an abused man. Watching him is no different than watching some of these battered wives on Lifetime.


----------



## Megs

michie said:


> Gary is an abused man. Watching him is no different than watching some of these battered wives on Lifetime.



Completely, totally agree. He has ZERO self-esteem, it is sad. He has let Amber abuse him... and worse, in front of their child.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Amber has no self-esteem, either. That is why they kind of, you know, always end up back together. That is why they live the way they do the apartment a mess, lying around on the couch. Signs of low self-esteem and depression.

And that is why that Chris guy thought Amber was the greatest thing. That is the kind of girl those guys tend to look for after they get out of jail.


----------



## Megs

Heath-kkf said:


> Amber has no self-esteem, either. That is why they kind of, you know, always end up back together. That is why they live the way they do the apartment a mess, lying around on the couch. Signs of low self-esteem and depression.
> 
> And that is why that Chris guy thought Amber was the greatest thing. That is the kind of girl those guys tend to look for after they get out of jail.



Well ya, she totally doesn't. 

But I don't care for Amber much


----------



## tambles

Why's Dr. Drew asking Maci and Ryan about working things out?  Um, didn't she say she's back with Kyle?  It seems pretty clear that their relationship is past the point of fixing.  They just need to focus on figuring out how to successfully co-parent at this point.


----------



## Heath-kkf

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't see this one posted yet Via Perez:
> 
> Punching your fiance in front of your baby ON CAMERA was probably not a smart move, Amber!
> 
> Teen Mom Amber Portwood is in a lot of trouble for attacking her fiance, Gary Shirley, in front of her baby, because in Indiana, domestic violence in front of a child under 14 years of age can be a felony.
> 
> According to police in Anderson, Indiana, Amber may face felony charges in her case. Not only that, but Amber is also going to be investigated by the Department of Child Services (DCS).
> 
> DCS will interview people including friends, neighbors, and other witnesses, and they have the right to do so according to the following Indiana state law:
> 
> Failure to report child abuse/neglect is a crime  Indiana law requires any person who has reason to believe that a child is a victim of abuse or neglect to make an immediate oral report to DCS or to law enforcement.
> 
> Indiana's DCS is currently in the assessment phase of their investigation, but they'll be requesting interviews with everybody who knows Amber and Gary soon.
> 
> Sounds like a serious mess that Teen Mom's gotten herself into!
> 
> What do U think of Teen Mom's situation? Do U think she deserves felony charges?
> 
> 
> Read More: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton http://perezhilton.com/page/11/#ixzz12rZW9Pt1
> Celebrity Juice, Not from Concentrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm kind of surprised that this hasn't happened sooner. I'm also surprised that MTV actually showed the footage of Leah hitting Gary in front of their child. I'm half surprised that Gary didn't press charges against her after she did that since he had no problem threatening to take his daughter away from her. While I think her behavior was completely inappropriate I'm not exactly sure if I'd say it's worth felony charges. I defiantly think she could use some court appointed classes to deal with her anger issues as well as therapy to deal with her self esteem issues. *



See I didn't see it as he was threatening to take Leah away in that episode. I think he was just trying to get Amber to see how she was behaving and that she needed to calm down. Of course, she didn't see it that way.


----------



## tambles

Looks like they're saving Gary and Amber for last.  I've been waiting to see what Drew has to say to them for awhile now.  I have a feeling he's gonna take it easy on them too.  I know they are young, but let's be real about the things that occurred on the show and really question and discuss it.


----------



## Megs

Catelynn looks really nice tonight


----------



## tambles

Megs said:


> Catelynn looks really nice tonight


 
I agree, I like the lighter hair color on her.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I agree she is cute. Both are really cute together. Gawd here comes that POS mother 

I think Farrah still holds alot of resentment towards her mother. I am pissed that Dr Drew didnt ask Farrah why she treats her father like crap.


----------



## tambles

Finally some honesty about her lack of self-esteem, motivation, and drive!  I don't believe that she doesn't remember abusing Gary though.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Is it just me or does Amber look high? She seems really spacey and out of it.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I was just coming here to ask the same thing. She is whacked out on something. I am wondering if its coke because her mouth is acting pretty weird with the tongue rolling and all. 

She is definitely on something!!!


----------



## michie

I agree. She's definitely on something and I'm not buying her excuses. She's playing Drew like a fiddle.


----------



## michie

Is he gonna ask what happened to Chris??


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I was reading in one of the Life & Style mags I think it was and they said the police have opened an investigation on her with regards to her hitting Gary.  I bet CPS is in there too. The article said she is really at her wits end cause she doesnt know when the shiz is going to hit the fan.

Dont know if any of that is true seeing how these mags all lie so much though


----------



## Miss Kris

She's definitely drugged up but I feel like she may have taken serious doses of anti anxiety meds.  I can't believe Dr. Drew isn't telling her to go to impatient care immediately.  Not once did he bring it up.  She's bi-polar for sure and needs serious help ASAP.


----------



## Lanier

I know! Forget couples counseling - Amber needs some serious help.


----------



## tambles

I don't know if I'd say illegal drugs, but I think she took a little or maybe a lot more of her prescription meds to get through the show.  I think her meds also helped with her weight loss through the session.  I do notice she doesn't look as small though.


----------



## tambles

Lanier said:


> I know! Forget couples counseling - Amber needs some serious help.


 
So does Gary, he demonstrates the classic characteristics of a victim.


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh gosh I cried through the ending.  Looks like there is going to be another season though!


----------



## AlovesJ

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I can't believe they are going to stretch this out for TWO HOURS! But I know I will be sitting here watching every second! :couch:
> 
> Is it just me or does Amber's makeup look even worse than usual? It's almost gray looking or something.



It does look gray.


----------



## Lanier

tambles said:


> So does Gary, he demonstrates the classic characteristics of a victim.



 Definitely. They BOTH need to work on themselves separately before even considering couples counseling.


----------



## AlovesJ

michie said:


> I agree. She's definitely on something and I'm not buying her excuses. She's playing Drew like a fiddle.



I'm not buying the black outs either. Her speech sounds very slurred.


----------



## Miss Kris

I was thinking through the ending... how nice it was of Catelynn to say what she did to Farrah.  Catelynn is treated like such garbage by her mom, and then there is Farrah who takes complete advantage of her mom.  Farrah should look towards Catelynn's situation to see what it's REALLY like to have a mom treat you like trash.  Catelynn gave up her child, is treated badly by her mom, yet still managed to complement everyone.


----------



## tambles

Miss Kris said:


> I was thinking through the ending... how nice it was of Catelynn to say what she did to Farrah. Catelynn is treated like such garbage by her mom, and then there is Farrah who takes complete advantage of her mom. Farrah should look towards Catelynn's situation to see what it's REALLY like to have a mom treat you like trash. Catelynn gave up her child, is treated badly by her mom, yet still managed to complement everyone.


 
I so agree.  I never really thought about it like that (Farrah/Catelynn) and I think Catelynn's ability to show such compassion when so little is shown to her in her own life is incredible.  Tyler also seems to have a pretty good attitude about things/life as well.  I think out of all the people on the show, I like them the best because of their positive outlook.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Not excited about another season. They need to let this go and maybe do a reunion in a year. 

Let these girls get on with their lives its becoming as bad as season after season of 'Jon and Kate Plus 8'. Yeah, I think we get it now.


----------



## BagloverBurr

i agree let them move on with thier lives..i get tired of reality shows after a certain number of seasons


----------



## coachariffic

Amber is definitely on something. She also looks like she's gained some weight back. Her face looks much fuller than it has in the last few episodes.


----------



## BagloverBurr

maybe its being around gary....he doesnt seem to be a healthy person lol


----------



## kcf68

Well, I know that Kyle may look like old socks but he has been there for Maci.  She has known him since she was 10 years old.  They have been best friends since then.  I think Kyle was hurt about her getting pregnant by Ryan.  I mean look at Ryan and he is a pretty boy with very little brains or skills that treated her like dog crap. He is just plain lazy and god forbid he has to work to support his son.  No, better yet let his parents support his son.  Sorry but I would rather be with someone who treats me nicely and is a hard worker than a pretty boy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Amber* - needs rehab and an anger management program w/a side of waterproof mascara and proper foundation color.

Poor Leah - I LOL'd when she said: Quiet...  Now... - that's the most we've heard her speak all season

*Farrah* - my BF was watching with me and says "what the hell is up with her ugly cry face" - LOL

*Maci* - confused as the day is long.  IMO, she should have introduced Kyle to Ryan, it's been long enough now.  You don't have your children around people that haven't been introduced to other parent.  Dr. Drew have been pushing for her and Ryan to make it work since last season.


----------



## aklein

Megs said:


> Catelynn looks really nice tonight


 
The new hair color and style looks great on her.  It looks like she had lost some weight too.  She just seemed happier.  



Miss Kris said:


> She's definitely drugged up but I feel like she may have taken serious doses of anti anxiety meds. I can't believe Dr. Drew isn't telling her to go to impatient care immediately. Not once did he bring it up. She's bi-polar for sure and needs serious help ASAP.


 
ITA about Amber seeming like she was on something.  It probably was some sort of prescription drug though.  Not at all surprised that Dr Drew took it easy on her.



kcf68 said:


> Well, I know that Kyle may look like old socks but he has been there for Maci. She has known him since she was 10 years old. They have been best friends since then. I think Kyle was hurt about her getting pregnant by Ryan. I mean look at Ryan and he is a pretty boy with very little brains or skills that treated her like dog crap. He is just plain lazy and god forbid he has to work to support his son. No, better yet let his parents support his son. Sorry but I would rather be with someone who treats me nicely and is a hard worker than a pretty boy.


 
I didn't realize that Kyle and Maci were kinda together around the time she met Ryan.  It sounded like she got pregnant pretty quickly after she was seeing Ryan, so I can see how that could affect their relationship.  It's good to see they are working things out.  I still don't understand why Dr. Drew is pushing Maci and Ryan together.  Makes no sense to me.

About Farrah, when she was recounting the incident between her and her mother, just wow.  She was so tense and angry.  The tone of her voice was just shocking to me.  I was really surprised Dr Drew let her talk to him like that.


----------



## cindyuwho

I just wish Catelynn and Tyler would really get their act together.  Pour themselves into school/grades and do everything they can do to make their future as bright as it can be.  They need to be successful especially Catelynn so she can leave her mother for good.  Her mom is toxic to Catelynn and her future.


----------



## Jahpson

cindyuwho said:


> I just wish Catelynn and Tyler would really get their act together.  Pour themselves into school/grades and do everything they can do to make their future as bright as it can be.  They need to be successful especially Catelynn so she can leave her mother for good.  Her mom is toxic to Catelynn and her future.



completely agree. They can go so far in life if they would only get things together. You gave up your child for a reason.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Catelynn and Tyler would do better in life if they were apart.  They are almost codependent on each other..


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I feel Dr. Drew was to easy on everyone!

I did cry like a baby when they showed Catlynn and Tyler with Carly and her walking!April is a mess and needs rehab herself and Dr. Drew told her so in not so many words.  

Amber all I can say is PLEASE and Gary stop protecting her, maybe if she actually gets in trouble and you all go through that as a family while your daughter is stll so young everything MIGHT work out!  So PLEASE stop protecting her!!!!!!

Maci now it makes sense about the DNA test!

Farrah it also makes sense why your mom is so protective.  You could have been in that car!

I am hooked and I might be alone but I will be watching season 3 of this train wreck!!!


----------



## sophiae

aklein said:


> I didn't realize that Kyle and Maci were kinda together around the time she met Ryan. It sounded like she got pregnant pretty quickly after she was seeing Ryan, so I can see how that could affect their relationship. It's good to see they are working things out. I still don't understand why Dr. Drew is pushing Maci and Ryan together. Makes no sense to me.


 

I agree with most of this, but, if you already feel resentment toward someone, why would you be with them? Unless Kyle can get over these feelings toward Maci, they're just going to end up apart. I mean, understandably Kyle is harboring negative feelings toward Ryan because of what happened, but that is something he can't change.

Also, can someone verify? I swore I heard Dr Drew tell Ryan that Maci "clearly loves" him, when she was crying...


----------



## ChanelGirlE

^^ YES!  I was wondering that too.  Dr. Drew was telling Ryan that Maci loves him.  Not sure in what context?  But it seems like Maci would be open to working it out?  She did say on the reunion show that it was beyond that BUT on Teen Mom she did entertain that idea.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I told, ya'll Maci is confused.  I wonder how Kyle was feeling hearing that...


----------



## sophiae

ChanelGirlE said:


> But it seems like Maci would be open to working it out? She did say on the reunion show that it was beyond that BUT on Teen Mom she did entertain that idea.


 

To be honest, I do think that she would be willing to work it out with Ryan. It obviously seems like she cries a lot because of Ryan. Definitely more than I've seen her cry because of Kyle. I don't even remember her crying when she and Kyle "broke up," this past season. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I do hope that Ryan and Maci work _something_ out for Bentley's sake. 

Also, a part of me agreed with Ryan when he said that Maci was selfish for moving Bentley away from his family. Who in their right mind moves for a guy? In my opinion, _the guy _should be the one to move to be closer to the girl.  It really says a lot about Kyle.   That's just me, though...


----------



## DC-Cutie

sophiae said:


> also, a part of me agreed with ryan when he said that maci was selfish for moving bentley away from his family. Who in their right mind moves for a guy? In my opinion, _the guy _should be the one to move to be closer to the girl. That's just me, though...


 
ita.  but remember, all along she said she was moving for 'school', but we all knew the real deal - it was to be closer to Kyle


----------



## aklein

sophiae said:


> I agree with most of this, but, if you already feel resentment toward someone, why would you be with them? Unless Kyle can get over these feelings toward Maci, they're just going to end up apart. I mean, understandably Kyle is harboring negative feelings toward Ryan because of what happened, but that is something he can't change.
> 
> Also, can someone verify? I swore I heard Dr Drew tell Ryan that Maci "clearly loves" him, when she was crying...


 
Hmm, I didn't think Kyle resented Maci, moreso that he resented Ryan.  I would think it would be pretty tough to swallow the fact that your kinda sorta gf was dating another dude around the time you guys were dating.  Then throw the fact that she was knocked up by the other guy into the mix.  I can see why he had a tough time with it.  Kyle did seem to be pretty good with Bentley.  So I could see how Maci would be willing to give him another shot.  Hopefully, she cools it on the marriage thing though.

I thought I heard that too, but I'm not entirely sure though.  It seemed like that whole discussion fell victim to the notorious MTV edit.


----------



## sophiae

DC-Cutie said:


> ita. but remember, all along she said she was moving for 'school', but we all knew the real deal - it was to be closer to Kyle


 

Exactly.


----------



## sophiae

aklein said:


> Hmm, I didn't think Kyle resented Maci, moreso that he resented Ryan.


 

Very true.  But at the same time, I agree with Dr Drew that he will have to find some common ground, especially if he plans to make a life with Maci.  Ryan will _always _be in the picture, when it comes to Bentley.


----------



## sophiae

Catalina_Beth said:


> Maci now it makes sense about the DNA test!


 
Kind of, but not really.  Supposedly, Ryan was her "first," right?  Unless she lied about that, there is no way Kyle would be Bentley's father.


----------



## aklein

sophiae said:


> Very true. But at the same time, I agree with Dr Drew that he will have to find some common ground, especially if he plans to make a life with Maci. Ryan will _always _be in the picture, when it comes to Bentley.


 
Totally, that seems to be the only practical advice Dr Drew gave out during the reunion special.
And it did sound like Kyle was working on that.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Maci obviously did lie about Ryan being her first.  That was why she was not really answering when Dr. Drew was asking but Kyle was.  Also why didn't Dr. Drew bring up school???


----------



## Sassys

Catalina_Beth said:


> Also why didn't Dr. Drew bring up school???


 

Because for some crazy reason, Dr. Drew is a punk when it comes to these girls.  I just don't understand why he let's them off so easy.  I don't dive a damn that they are young; if they are old enough to have sex, get preganant, talk to your parents like crap (Farrah), physically and verbally abuse others (Amber), travel out of town without adult supervision at  the age of 17 (Catelynn & Tyler), then you are old enough to handle Dr. Drew telling you like it is and not sugar coating it. 

I turned it off after Farrah, because Dr. Drew was making me so mad.  Not once did he put Farrah in her place.  That brat had the nerve to say, the reason why her mother hit her, was because her mother did not want to watch Sophia while Farrah and her dad went shopping.  DAMN right she has the right to say I am not watching your child I have something to do.  Farrah got preganant and had a child, TAKE THE BABY WITH YOU.  Your parents are NOT obligated to watch YOUR child.

Farrah is a brat and I do not feel sorry for her, nor do I think she has grown up since the show first started.  She is still the same brat who thinks her parents have to help her, yet she talks to them like they are her children as well.  I would have smacked Farrah on camera everytime she raised her voice to me, and put her a$$ out of my house.


----------



## NYCBelle

about to watch it online now since hubby was hogging up the tv last night watching the damn Yankee game! grrrr


----------



## Deconstruction

coachariffic said:


> Amber is definitely on something. She also looks like she's gained some weight back. Her face looks much fuller than it has in the last few episodes.


 
Life & Style mag has reported that she is rumored to be pregnant again -- apparently Gary has been telling people this.


----------



## Jahpson

NYCBelle said:


> about to watch it online now since hubby was hogging up the tv last night watching the damn Yankee game! grrrr



same here!


----------



## Miss Kris

sophiae said:


> To be honest, I do think that she would be willing to work it out with Ryan. It obviously seems like she cries a lot because of Ryan. Definitely more than I've seen her cry because of Kyle. I don't even remember her crying when she and Kyle "broke up," this past season. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I do hope that Ryan and Maci work _something_ out for Bentley's sake.
> 
> Also, a part of me agreed with Ryan when he said that Maci was selfish for moving Bentley away from his family. Who in their right mind moves for a guy? In my opinion, _the guy _should be the one to move to be closer to the girl. It really says a lot about Kyle.  That's just me, though...


 
ITA.  I thought it was completely selfish to move Bentley away from both his & her families just to be near a guy.  I would have definitely been mad if I were Ryan.  I also agree that if Ryan would take her back, she would definitely be with him.  She said that she and Kyle don't ever even talk about their feelings for each other and whenever Dr. Drew brought up feelings for Kyle she was laughing implying that her relationship is a huge joke.  She was crying while talking with Ryan, which IMO shows that she still has feelings for him. 

 I feel like Kyle will always feel 2nd best no matter what because her behavior would really lead most people to feel that way.  IMO, she's looking to get married and whoever comes around that she dates will be "the one".


----------



## cindyuwho

I agree Maci wants Ryan but might would settle for Kyle.


----------



## coachariffic

Deconstruction said:


> Life & Style mag has reported that she is rumored to be pregnant again -- apparently Gary has been telling people this.



I friggin hope not!!!

Life and Style better be lying!


----------



## Jahpson

omg! Maci was going IN on Ryan!!! She's right, MTV didn't make you do those things. I love love love this girl!


totally unimportant: Ryan is fine as hell!


----------



## Sassys

Deconstruction said:


> Life & Style mag has reported that she is rumored to be pregnant again -- apparently Gary has been telling people this.


 

Would not be surprised.  Amber is what I would consider "Trailer Park Trash".  She belongs in the same household as Catelynn's Mom and Tyler's Dad.


----------



## Miss Kris

Jahpson said:


> omg! Maci was going IN on Ryan!!! She's right, MTV didn't make you do those things. I love love love this girl!
> 
> 
> totally unimportant: Ryan is fine as hell!


 
Yea but I think he meant that they only showed the bad things he did to make him the "villan".  I'm sure he did alot of good too but they never showed it


----------



## MM83

Jahpson said:


> omg! Maci was going IN on Ryan!!! She's right, MTV didn't make you do those things. I love love love this girl!
> 
> 
> totally unimportant: *Ryan is fine as hell!*



Yes. I'm ashamed to admit it, but he is. I've always had a soft spot for aholes, they just drive me wild. I'm a recovering addict.


----------



## Jahpson

I hate Catelynn's hair. The color and the puffiness of it.


----------



## Jahpson

MM83 said:


> Yes. I'm ashamed to admit it, but he is. I've always had a soft spot for aholes, they just drive me wild. I'm a recovering addict.



and you can imagine the extra amount of groupies that he is going to get doing this show. Hope he understands how condoms work.



Miss Kris said:


> Yea but I think he meant that they only showed the bad things he did to make him the "villan".  I'm sure he did alot of good too but they never showed it



based on the interview, it looks like Ryan is really learning how to be a more attentive father. Got to give him credit for that.


----------



## pursegrl12

Jahpson said:


> same here!


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> omg! Maci was going IN on Ryan!!! She's right, MTV didn't make you do those things. I love love love this girl!
> 
> 
> totally unimportant: Ryan is fine as hell!


 

yeah ryan is the hot teen dad lmao! i love how she said she wants bentley to have ryan's looks but not his brain hahahaha

it's true remember when she told him to get cake mix at the dollar store and he was like "it better be a dollar" lol


----------



## Jahpson

oh god, Carly is walking! Bring on the tears :cry:

<-----roflmfao


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> oh god, Carly is walking! Bring on the tears :cry:
> 
> <-----roflmfao


 

ugh they always make me cry! =(


LOL oh Farrah and her face it gets worse and worse


----------



## Sassys

I can not take another season of Catelynn and Tyler.  Let's please move on and let her parents raise her in private.  We don't need 13 more episodes of Catelynn and Tyler wondering what Carly is doing or if she remembers them...


----------



## Jahpson

^ what part are you watching? She-Devil Amber is what I see now

crocodile tears amber! She probably got an eyelash in her eyes and thats why they are all watery

She is not going to get her GED because she doesn't want it. Case closed the end

eta: I thought she was going to flip Dr. Drew off the couch hahahahaha


----------



## coachariffic

Jahpson said:


> I hate Catelynn's hair. The color and the puffiness of it.



Thank you!!

I thought I was the only one. The puff or bumpit or whatever she's got going on it's not cute.


----------



## Jahpson

no drive to get a GED?? Amber are you stuck on stupid??

Look at that sweet angelic face of Leah's!!! I would WANT to do better just for her. This girl has alot of nerve.

eta:

OMFG! I saw her crack a smile when she said "we aren't together, but we want to be" (then smiles) then she starts crying when Gary sits down. This girl is sick sick sick!


----------



## Jahpson

I cannot believe that Dr. Drew is co-signing on Amber and Gary seeking out couple's counseling!!!  

they need to be far apart from each other

Amber- waterproof mascara works


April = Amber's future


----------



## MM83

Jahpson said:


> I cannot believe that Dr. Drew is co-signing on Amber and Gary seeking out couple's counseling!!!
> 
> they need to be far apart from each other
> 
> Amber- waterproof mascara works
> 
> 
> April = Amber's future




You know, in everything I've read on abusive relationships, they say couples counseling is not the best idea. They both need to go, but separately for it to be effective. Otherwise, the abusive partner, who is usually a master-manipulator will control the session and render it ineffective. I'm surprised Dr. Drew doesn't require them to go seperately to help work on Gary's self-esteem.


----------



## Jahpson

MM83 said:


> You know, in everything I've read on abusive relationships, they say couples counseling is not the best idea. They both need to go, but separately for it to be effective. Otherwise, the abusive partner, who is usually a master-manipulator will control the session and render it ineffective. I'm surprised Dr. Drew doesn't require them to go seperately to help work on Gary's self-esteem.



agreed 100%

if it were Gary hitting on Amber and being verbally abusive, Dr. Drew would have choked on his own spit at the though of couple's counseling.


I feel like Farrah's therapist from the show would have made a better host...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> I feel like Farrah's therapist from the show would have made a better host...


 
co-sign!  The therapist was the only adult to make Farrah STFU!  She even talked down to her attorney/public defender...


----------



## iamsmilin

Jahpson said:


> omg! Maci was going IN on Ryan!!! She's right, MTV didn't make you do those things. I love love love this girl!
> 
> 
> totally unimportant: *Ryan is fine as hell!*


 
Seriously, I STILL can't see it.  I have no idea WTF everyone is talking about.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan looks better than Kyle and that's all I can see....  I don't see the "fine as hell', but beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## PrettyInPink

2 things:
Dr. Drew let a lot of these girls off WAY too easily.
Amber needs to invest in some seriously good waterproof mascara.

That is all.


----------



## aklein

I think with Ryan it's the bad boy thing.
But he's been such a sh!t to Maci that I just can't.  Oh and the receding hairline is a big turnoff too.


----------



## iamsmilin

I'll have to diagree.  Kyle isn't the best looking guy but he looks more like a "man" where as Ryan looks like a child.  Attitude and behavior have a lot to do with what I find attractive.


----------



## iamsmilin

PrettyInPink said:


> 2 things:
> *Dr. Drew let a lot of these girls off WAY too easily.*
> Amber needs to invest in some seriously good waterproof mascara.
> 
> That is all.


 
He ALWAYS lets them off easy.  I dunno if it's because MTV makes him but damn he needs to actually address some of the issues.


----------



## terebina786

iamsmilin said:


> Seriously, I STILL can't see it. I have no idea WTF everyone is talking about.


 
I totally agree.. he's not attractive... none of them really are to me. Tyler is kind of cute though but thats it.

ETA: WTF is Ryan always yawning at? I didn't watch the entire finale last night but every episode he's yawning.


----------



## DC-Cutie

iamsmilin said:


> I'll have to diagree. Kyle isn't the best looking guy but he looks more like a "man" where as Ryan looks like a child. Attitude and behavior have a lot to do with what I find attractive.


 
Kyle looks like an old man with all the forehead wrinkles...  In terms of looks alone - Ryan still looks better

Attitude and behavoir - undecided, because remember Kyle wasn't too gung-ho about being a ready-made-daddy and bounced on Maci & Beeeentttlllyy


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I totally agree.. he's not attractive... none of them really are to me. Tyler is kind of cute though but thats it.
> 
> ETA: WTF is Ryan always yawning at? I didn't watch the entire finale last night but every episode he's yawning.


 
RIGHT!  He's always tired (of what don't know, since he doesn't work) or bored to bits!


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I haven't watched the reunion Dr. Drew episode yet but am going to do so right now!
Did anyone see Amber on the cover of Life and Style magazine? "Out Of Control Monster" is what the headline was. If what the magazine is saying is true (I don't know what to believe, but from what I see on the show, it seems like it could be true) then I hope that Gary takes Leah from her. Even Gary would be a better parent than her. She needs some serious help.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I cringed during this season everytime Gary would say "Promise you're not going to hit me or yell" - knowing good and hell well, she was going to do both everytime!


----------



## iamsmilin

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle looks like an old man with all the forehead wrinkles... In terms of looks alone - Ryan still looks better
> 
> Attitude and behavoir - undecided, because remember Kyle wasn't too gung-ho about being a ready-made-daddy and bounced on Maci & Beeeentttlllyy


 
I really can't blame him for being in over his head. I know he agreed to it but the reality is harder than a lot of adults can handle. Kyle at least has a JOB and goes to school which is more than can be said about Ryan.


----------



## Jahpson

iamsmilin said:


> I'll have to diagree.  Kyle isn't the best looking guy but he looks more like a "man" where as Ryan looks like a child.  Attitude and behavior have a lot to do with what I find attractive.



agreed.

if Ryan had Tyler's personality...he would be damn near perfect.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle looks like an old man with all the forehead wrinkles...  In terms of looks alone - Ryan still looks better
> 
> Attitude and behavoir - undecided, because remember Kyle wasn't too gung-ho about being a ready-made-daddy and bounced on Maci & Beeeentttlllyy



Aaaaand had a paternity test without letting Maci know


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Anyone see the new headline about Amber being pregnant again? I just caught it while scrolling through msnbc.com...


----------



## NYCBelle

Ryan reminds me of Jordan Catalano in My So Called Life such a jerk and so dumb but cute but not hot like Jared Leto lol


----------



## MM83

NYCBelle said:


> Ryan reminds me of *Jordan Catalano* in My So Called Life such a jerk and so dumb but cute but not hot like Jared Leto lol




Sigh. I loved him so much.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

sarahloveslouis said:


> Anyone see the new headline about Amber being pregnant again? I just caught it while scrolling through msnbc.com...


 
Oh for the love of god i hope thats not true!!!

Who is the baby daddy this time?


----------



## aklein

sarahloveslouis said:


> Anyone see the new headline about Amber being pregnant again? I just caught it while scrolling through msnbc.com...


 
They just reported on the story from Life & Style.  Kinda irresponsible, if you ask me.
http://scoop.todayshow.com/_news/2010/10/20/5317584-report-teen-mom-amber-pregnant-again 




NYCBelle said:


> Ryan reminds me of Jordan Catalano in My So Called Life such a jerk and so dumb but cute but not hot like Jared Leto lol


 

Oh c'mon.  The ever dreamy Jared Leto does not belong in the same sentence as Ryan.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Here's an article about Amber's alleged pregnancy. God, I hope it isn't true. 
But then again, I also read that Farrah is pregnant again so I don't know what to believe.
http://www.allheadlinenews.com/arti...Mom" Amber Portwood Reportedly Pregnant Again


----------



## Jahpson

Farrah of all people better not be pregnant. After she said on the reunion that she is going to teach her daughter the importance of contraceptives? wtf?


----------



## sophiae

Jahpson said:


> omg! Maci was going IN on Ryan!!! She's right, MTV didn't make you do those things. I love love love this girl!
> 
> 
> totally unimportant: Ryan is fine as hell!


 

I totally agreed with her reasoning with him.  But I also agree with the other poster about how the editing portrayed him.  I'm sure most of it was him really being an a-hole, but it was exacerbated by the editing process.

In terms of looks only_, _Ryan is definitely cuter than the other guys on this show.  Tyler would be cuter if he didn't dress the way he does, but then again, he's still in high school.


----------



## NYCBelle

aklein said:


> They just reported on the story from Life & Style. Kinda irresponsible, if you ask me.
> http://scoop.todayshow.com/_news/2010/10/20/5317584-report-teen-mom-amber-pregnant-again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh c'mon. The ever dreamy Jared Leto does not belong in the same sentence as Ryan.


 

lol i know thats why i said he's not hot like him but same personality because Jordan was a jerk


----------



## aklein

NYCBelle said:


> lol i know thats why i said he's not hot like him but same personality because Jordan was a jerk


 
NOOOOO!!!  Jordan was just misunderstood!  Lol.  God, I was so in love with him back in '94.
Who am I kidding, he still makes me swoon.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Ugh Gary and Amber make me sick. Amber really needs to watch her language. It is bad enough that she swears so much in front of Leah, but swearing and being bleeped out on T.V is not classy. She needs anger management. Seriously.

I totally agree with whoever said that Ryan was hot!

ETA- Amber seems kind of strung out in her interview.


----------



## afsweet

i was so happy when amber finally admitted to not caring enough about her GED and THAT is why she doesn't have it. i was so tired of hearing her whine about it being hard and how she has no help with leah. finally she spoke the truth and admitted to just being lazy! and honestly, i don't believe she'll never get violent again. it's not something she can turn on and off, and all that rage is not just going to disappear. it's good that she's willing to get help, but i honestly can't say if it'll do any good for her. some people never change, and i don't think gary and amber should be together. and i was shocked that amber and gary had sex SO MANY TIMES without a condom. how stupid, even at 16! you do stuff like that and of course you'll get knocked up! 

i kinda wish ryan and maci could work things out. it's sad that they're so cold towards each other (especially how ryan doesn't ever acknowledge her presence). i like how ryan doesn't see anything wrong with bentley still having a paci lol. "i had a bottle when i was 2 and i turned out great" lol 

it bugs me how catelynn defends her mom. her mom should not speak to her daughter that way or mock her. doesn't matter how pissed off you are- that's your kid! and catelynn just always takes that crap. so sad. and i don't think i've ever seen a guy cry as much as tyler lol. come to think of it, i see tyler crying more often than bentley lol

and i doubt that farrah is pregnant. i think i heard that rumor months ago too so i don't there's any truth to the millions of rumors swirling around. i hope farrah and her mother continue working on their relationship.


----------



## NYCBelle

aklein said:


> NOOOOO!!! Jordan was just misunderstood! Lol. God, I was so in love with him back in '94.
> Who am I kidding, he still makes me swoon.


 

i know i loved that show! so many clips and episodes on youtube =)


----------



## Jahpson

sophiae said:


> I totally agreed with her reasoning with him.  But I also agree with the other poster about how the editing portrayed him.  I'm sure most of it was him really being an a-hole, but it was exacerbated by the editing process.
> 
> In terms of looks only_, _Ryan is definitely cuter than the other guys on this show.  Tyler would be cuter if he didn't dress the way he does, but then again, he's still in high school.



the boy looked bored and tired during the reunion. I don't think this had to do with editing. Looks like that is just the way he is haahahahahah


----------



## Jahpson

stephc005 said:


> i was so happy when amber finally admitted to not caring enough about her GED and THAT is why she doesn't have it. i was so tired of hearing her whine about it being hard and how she has no help with leah. finally she spoke the truth and admitted to just being lazy! and honestly, i don't believe she'll never get violent again. it's not something she can turn on and off, and all that rage is not just going to disappear. it's good that she's willing to get help, but i honestly can't say if it'll do any good for her. some people never change, and i don't think gary and amber should be together. and i was shocked that amber and gary had sex SO MANY TIMES without a condom. how stupid, even at 16! you do stuff like that and of course you'll get knocked up!
> 
> i kinda wish ryan and maci could work things out. it's sad that they're so cold towards each other (especially how ryan doesn't ever acknowledge her presence). i like how ryan doesn't see anything wrong with bentley still having a paci lol. "i had a bottle when i was 2 and i turned out great" lol
> 
> *it bugs me how catelynn defends her mom. her mom should not speak to her daughter that way or mock her. doesn't matter how pissed off you are- that's your kid! and catelynn just always takes that crap. so sad.* and i don't think i've ever seen a guy cry as much as tyler lol. come to think of it, i see tyler crying more often than bentley lol
> 
> and i doubt that farrah is pregnant. i think i heard that rumor months ago too so i don't there's any truth to the millions of rumors swirling around. i hope farrah and her mother continue working on their relationship.



the way April called her a bizznotch really hurt my feelings!! It was so cruel and cold. As if she was talking to a stranger or a girlfriend...not a daughter

I do not blame Tyler and catelynn in the least for giving their child up for adoption! It would have been bad if Carly stayed with them.


----------



## PurseFreak17

My take on tbe show last night?

1. Amber?? FOS. It took soooo long for those tears to come out, and then she didn't do anything to wipe them away? All for the camerasPulease. I wasn't buying it ONE second. Gary pisses her off to no end, so she hits him. There have been and will continue to be more instances of escalating violence in her life with Gary unless they call it quites. Everything else? BS...
2. Dr. Drew is totally creepy and is simply a bad host. I though it was sooo weird how he keeps trying to push Maci and Ryan together and it's just NOT working. Also, he doesn't ask ANY good questions! What about: WTF happened that day when Kyle and Maci broke up? Was that for real? How long before they got back together? What about, asking Amber about her criminal bf and how it was NOT OKAY for him to change her diaper? What about Farrah's weird thing with laughing when her parents cry? Or being rude when they express their love to her? What about Telling Catelunn's mom that JUST because Catelynn makes better decisions in her life, it does not mean that Catelynn's mom is all bad and that she shouldn't take out her own feelings of inedquacy on her child.
3. Tyler annoys me. He's cute and sweet and all that, but I was annoyed when he went on and on complementing Maci. Was it all for the camera?
4. I really like Catelynn and teared up a little watching Carly learning to walk. I think Cate has gotten a raw deal in life with that crack of a mother and giving up Carly was a selfless decision.


----------



## blue gatorade

What I don't get is Maci made such a big deal about Ryan's girlfriend not introducing herself, yet Kyle and Ryan have never met? It doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## Miss Kris

blue gatorade said:


> What I don't get is Maci made such a big deal about Ryan's girlfriend not introducing herself, yet Kyle and Ryan have never met? It doesn't make sense to me...


 
Yes!! I was thinking the same thing last night!!!  That's kind of why I don't think Ryan is as bad as they made him out to be and I don't think she is as innocent as they make her seem


----------



## br00kelynx

Miss Kris said:


> Yes!! I was thinking the same thing last night!!!  That's kind of why I don't think Ryan is as bad as they made him out to be and I don't think she is as innocent as they make her seem



I think because Maci and the girl would be in the same damn room and he wouldn't introduce them. so awkward.
I never saw Kyle in the same room with Ryan


----------



## sophiae

Jahpson said:


> the boy looked bored and tired during the reunion. I don't think this had to do with editing. Looks like that is just the way he is haahahahahah


 

You're right.  I think a good word to describe him would be, "complacent."  lol


----------



## Belle49

Ryan is cute but the "dumb look" when someone is talking to him is a total turn off.


----------



## MM83

If April doesn't have a lot of friends, who did she go to Vegas with? 

I do like that Drew suggested recovery...too bad it was dismissed so quickly.

Amber has put on quite a bit of weight. I wonder if they switched her meds or she quit taking uppers.

The cry was so forced, but again, abusers are master manipulators.


----------



## selkiewriter

Dr Drew totally enabled the whole special! He would ask his questions with the answers already in them and you could practically just see the lightbulb go off above their head 'yeah that's totally how I feel!'. Especially Amber, Dr Drew was feeding her the whole 'blackout/whiteout' thing and that was bs. Amber knew what she was doing to Gary. Gary needs to press charges, get Leah and get his life together. 

Catelynn comforting Farrah was so sweet. Catelynn has such an awful home situation. 
Poor girl, her mom is so terrible and clearly doesn't care how she treats Catelynn at home or on television. I think her mom may be on something since she looks all whacked out and her husband is in rehab for crack and all. Not that drugs excuse her behavior. 

Although, Catelynn and Tylers attitudes towards Carly would kind of worry me if I were Carly's adoptive parents. It is sweet they love her so much and did a great thing for her but the whole aunt uncle thing kind of weirded me out. I mean, if it doesn't bother Brandon and Teresa that is the important thing I guess. Someone mentioned earlier in the thread how weirdly obsessed they are and it was really evident in their views of the relationship to Carly. Like I said, it is all on what bothers Brandon and Teresa, I guess.


----------



## SugarDaisy

Catelynn seems like a natural mother or caregiver.  I saw that when she expressed compassion for Farrah.  I also noticed how all the kids were crowded around her. It speaks volumes. lol


----------



## michie

br00kelynx said:


> I think because Maci and the girl would be in the same damn room and he wouldn't introduce them. so awkward.
> I never saw Kyle in the same room with Ryan


 
Right. And, mothers are a lot more protective of their young. He knew Maci was dating someone, so I would like to know if HE asked to meet Kyle. That also makes me wonder...did Gary meet Felon?


----------



## Jahpson

SugarDaisy said:


> Catelynn seems like a natural mother or caregiver.  I saw that when she expressed compassion for Farrah.  I also noticed how all the kids were crowded around her. It speaks volumes. lol



That was so cute how all the babies were all over her. Lol


----------



## sophiae

sophiae said:


> To be honest, I do think that she would be willing to work it out with Ryan. It obviously seems like she cries a lot because of Ryan. Definitely more than I've seen her cry because of Kyle. I don't even remember her crying when she and Kyle "broke up," this past season. I guess we'll just have to wait and see. I do hope that Ryan and Maci work _something_ out for Bentley's sake.
> 
> Also, a part of me agreed with Ryan when he said that Maci was selfish for moving Bentley away from his family. Who in their right mind moves for a guy? In my opinion, _the guy _should be the one to move to be closer to the girl.  It really says a lot about Kyle.   That's just me, though...



Also, to follow up on this...  I thought it was funny how Maci said she wanted to hurt Ryan because he had hurt her.  Weird thing for someone who has "moved on" to say.


----------



## sophiae

Jahpson said:


> Aaaaand had a paternity test without letting Maci know



I agree!


----------



## pollinilove

i had a dream amber was dating reggie bush  kik k ex . is that crazy or what


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> i had a dream amber was dating reggie bush kik k ex . is that crazy or what


----------



## MM83

michie said:


> Right. And, mothers are a lot more protective of their young. He knew Maci was dating someone, so I would like to know if HE asked to meet Kyle. That also makes me wonder...did Gary meet Felon?



I don't think they really want to meet, honestly. She was with Kyle first, then hooked up with Ryan, while her and Kyle were 'kinda dating.' I would imagine that yes, Kyle does feel bitter about that and Ryan is just an idiot (but a hot one, at that) and more or less realizes that he kind of pulled a robbery (in the words of my Jersey Shore). And to make matters worse, I think Maci feels guilt over it all and doesn't really want to initiate that awkward mess. 

If my posts don't make sense today, it's because I've had about 8 hours of sleep in two days. I'm like a zombie right now.


----------



## Jahpson

pollinilove said:


> i had a dream amber was dating reggie bush  kik k ex . is that crazy or what



totally random. 

Can you imagine though? She punches him in the face and he would probably laugh and say "awww that was cute"


----------



## divalicioust

I think Carly is very lucky in ths open adoption, she will see (on record) the love that her birth parents Catelyn and Tyler had for her, the pain  (Butch/April's abuse) they tried to save her from and the love of her parents Teresa and ??? name escapes me.

I think its special that they can share their love and I see that Teresa and her husband really care for Catelyn and Tyler, when she opened that talking book, the tears and expression on her face said it all.

Carly doesn't have to ever wonder, "why did they give me up", I think their relationship is beautiful and Carly is very blessed.


----------



## aklein

^ I think that is a really positive way to look at it.
Hopefully, as she gets older, Carly will know that her birth parents did the right thing and they didn't just give her away because they didn't want her.


----------



## iamsmilin

ITA!  Very well said Divalicioust.


----------



## pollinilove

yes it was an odd dream i was watching keeping up with K and then i saw teen mom guess thats why i had the dream . anyway amber would never hit reggie.  his mom was on wendy williams she  is a san diego cop she does not play



Jahpson said:


> totally random.
> 
> Can you imagine though? She punches him in the face and he would probably laugh and say "awww that was cute"


----------



## Jahpson

a cop? I had no idea lol

i watched Catelynn's 16 and pregnant episode again. They did the right think giving Carly up for adoption. I had no idea that April use to freely kick Catelynn out the house. wth?


----------



## pollinilove

off topic but yes she said she was a cop or state trooper and reggie wanted her to stop working  but she said no she loves her job and she told wendy she does not want to live off her son she want to make her own money . 



Jahpson said:


> a cop? I had no idea lol
> 
> i watched Catelynn's 16 and pregnant episode again. They did the right think giving Carly up for adoption. I had no idea that April use to freely kick Catelynn out the house. wth?


----------



## scarlett_2005

Looks like Amber is up to her usual bs. It's really pathetic that these two cannot get it together.

http://www.wthr.com/story/13357362/anderson-woman-investigated-over-teen-mom-violence

Anderson - Authorities in Madison County are investigating an Anderson woman who struck her fiancé repeatedly on a hit reality MTV show. The violence on "Teen Mom" could have a far reaching impact on the couple and their baby girl.

The show's title says it all: "Teen Mom." The show features real-life teenagers as they cope with the challenges of parenthood.

"I am a mom! I'm a teenager too!" one of the show's stars protested to her mother.

But now another young woman featured on the show is being investigated for domestic violence. The show's producers caught the entire incident on tape, and aired it in a recent episode.

It's attracting controversy on several levels - the violent acts, the fact that they were perpetrated in front of the couple's young daughter, the camera crew's failure to intervene and MTV's decision to air the episode.

Amber Portwood, a teenage mother who lives in Anderson, Indiana, is shown shouting at her boyfriend Gary Shirley, who is notably taller and heavier than she is, and slapping him. She also cusses frequently during her tirade.

"You don't talk to my [expletive] dad like that! You hear me?" she screamed, pushing him by the neck against a wall, then slapped him.

That incident occurred last year. Their baby girl Leah was in the room, and now it's happened again.

"I swear to God I was I was bigger than you. I'd [expletive] beat your [expletive]," Portwood told Shirley, hitting and punching him several times when he threatened to report her for being a bad mother.

Anderson Police have launched a criminal investigation into Amber's behavior. Child Protective Services is also investigating the case. Portwood could be charged with misdemeanor battery.

In Indiana, domestic violence in front of a child under the age of 14 can be a felony.

Anderson police have yet to interview the couple.

"This was a reality series so we don't know if what you're seeing is actually the way that it took place. Was there editing? Were they told to amp it up for TV? We don't know because we haven't been able to have that conversation," said Det. Mitch Carroll, Anderson Police.

Speaking on an MTV reunion special, Portwood later said she didn't remember getting so angry and tearfully said, "I don't remember it being like that. I feel like I hit him one time and then I watch and I'm hitting him multiple times."

Portwood calls herself a teenage party girl and a high school dropout who became pregnant. This week, Life & Style magazine featured a picture of Amber and her daughter on the cover with the headline, "Out-of-control monster!"

"There are critics who say that MTV or the production company should have stepped in and stopped the scene especially because they occurred in front of their baby daughter Leah," said Bonnie Fuller, Hollywoodlife.com.

After seeing the latest fight, investigators went to Portwood's home. They say they found evidence that warrants their attention.

"As we're all glued to the television set watching this train wreck, we need to be cognizant that these are real lives, real situations and that there is the mental health of this child who's at stake here," said Jeff Gardere, psychologist.

Gary Shirley said he could not comment on last year's incident or the more recent one.
*
Also, according to a report from the Madison County Sheriff's Department, a deputy was called to Shirley's home Tuesday night on a domestic disturbance after Shirley pushed an underwear-clad Portwood out of the home after she threatened to attack him over a text message he received.

Portwood told deputies that she's been under stress over the battery investigation in the Teen Mom series. With a private security team stationed outside of her house, she declined to talk about the latest in a series of outbursts with the focus now on the welfare of this Teen Mom's child.*


----------



## DC-Cutie

scarlett_2005 said:


> *with a private security team stationed outside of her house*


 
wtf?


----------



## divalicioust

aklein said:


> ^ I think that is a really positive way to look at it.
> Hopefully, as she gets older, Carly will know that her birth parents did the right thing and they didn't just give her away because they didn't want her.



Yes, I think as she watches footage of Butch and April being abusive and cursing their kids out, in and out of jail and rehab Carly will understand the love they had for her.  In addition, she has video footage of Tyler and Catelyn missing her, talking about her, that will clearly show her they gave her up to give her better than they had and they truly loved her.


----------



## pursegrl12

scarlett_2005 said:


> Looks like Amber is up to her usual bs. It's really pathetic that these two cannot get it together.
> 
> http://www.wthr.com/story/13357362/anderson-woman-investigated-over-teen-mom-violence
> 
> Anderson - Authorities in Madison County are investigating an Anderson woman who struck her fiancé repeatedly on a hit reality MTV show. The violence on "Teen Mom" could have a far reaching impact on the couple and their baby girl.
> 
> The show's title says it all: "Teen Mom." The show features real-life teenagers as they cope with the challenges of parenthood.
> 
> "I am a mom! I'm a teenager too!" one of the show's stars protested to her mother.
> 
> But now another young woman featured on the show is being investigated for domestic violence. The show's producers caught the entire incident on tape, and aired it in a recent episode.
> 
> It's attracting controversy on several levels - the violent acts, the fact that they were perpetrated in front of the couple's young daughter, the camera crew's failure to intervene and MTV's decision to air the episode.
> 
> Amber Portwood, a teenage mother who lives in Anderson, Indiana, is shown shouting at her boyfriend Gary Shirley, who is notably taller and heavier than she is, and slapping him. She also cusses frequently during her tirade.
> 
> "You don't talk to my [expletive] dad like that! You hear me?" she screamed, pushing him by the neck against a wall, then slapped him.
> 
> That incident occurred last year. Their baby girl Leah was in the room, and now it's happened again.
> 
> "I swear to God I was I was bigger than you. I'd [expletive] beat your [expletive]," Portwood told Shirley, hitting and punching him several times when he threatened to report her for being a bad mother.
> 
> Anderson Police have launched a criminal investigation into Amber's behavior. Child Protective Services is also investigating the case. Portwood could be charged with misdemeanor battery.
> 
> In Indiana, domestic violence in front of a child under the age of 14 can be a felony.
> 
> Anderson police have yet to interview the couple.
> 
> "This was a reality series so we don't know if what you're seeing is actually the way that it took place. Was there editing? Were they told to amp it up for TV? We don't know because we haven't been able to have that conversation," said Det. Mitch Carroll, Anderson Police.
> 
> Speaking on an MTV reunion special, Portwood later said she didn't remember getting so angry and tearfully said, "I don't remember it being like that. I feel like I hit him one time and then I watch and I'm hitting him multiple times."
> 
> Portwood calls herself a teenage party girl and a high school dropout who became pregnant. This week, Life & Style magazine featured a picture of Amber and her daughter on the cover with the headline, "Out-of-control monster!"
> 
> "There are critics who say that MTV or the production company should have stepped in and stopped the scene especially because they occurred in front of their baby daughter Leah," said Bonnie Fuller, Hollywoodlife.com.
> 
> After seeing the latest fight, investigators went to Portwood's home. They say they found evidence that warrants their attention.
> 
> "As we're all glued to the television set watching this train wreck, we need to be cognizant that these are real lives, real situations and that there is the mental health of this child who's at stake here," said Jeff Gardere, psychologist.
> 
> Gary Shirley said he could not comment on last year's incident or the more recent one.
> 
> *Also, according to a report from the Madison County Sheriff's Department, a deputy was called to Shirley's home Tuesday night on a domestic disturbance after Shirley pushed an underwear-clad Portwood out of the home after she threatened to attack him over a text message he received.*
> 
> *Portwood told deputies that she's been under stress over the battery investigation in the Teen Mom series. With a private security team stationed outside of her house, she declined to talk about the latest in a series of outbursts with the focus now on the welfare of this Teen Mom's child.*


 
i was more disturbed by that part


----------



## lv_forever

I just watched the last episode (not reunion) again. Carly looks so much like Tyler. So cute. I teared up when Catelynn and Carly looked at each other doing nose sniffing thing.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am behind i am sure, but they are saying Farrah is pregnant?


----------



## aklein

I am watching the Amber/Gary part of the Reunion.  
This is just a mess.  I really want to hear Dr Drew explain why he is ok with these two staying in a violently abusive relationship.  Just telling her she has to stop, is not enough.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was actually glad to hear that maci and kyle are back together. i think he probably just got a bit overwhelmed at first.
but now i'm confused... i thought someone said she was no longer in nashville? the reunion shows should have been taped fairly recent right?

amber = mess.  if she wasn't acting for pity then she's just truly a huge mess. 
i didn't really view her as being on something... just seemed like her normal self, which is being a huge mess. 

tyler is wise beyond his years.... the caring words he gave catelyn's mom was very moving.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Amber freaking exasperates me I don't believe for one minute that she is blacking out while beating the crap out of Gary  What about not caring for Leah? What's the excuse? That sweet little baby is roaming around all on her lonesome every time  and don't get me started on the felon fella she moved right into her house ush:
Gary may not be the greatest guy ever, but he cares about his baby. Amber is not fit to be a mother, she should just let Gary keep Leah and go off to live the crazy lazy life we all know she wants.


PS: I loved the scene where Leah tells amber to be *quiet now*. Well done kid, your mother should remain quiet at all times.


----------



## michie

If they act this way with cameras and crew around, what is it like the 10 or so months MTV doesn't film??


----------



## pollinilove

was not a fan of catelynn hair style on the reunion show . i also think her mom is very mean and needs parenting classes . i get she needs help or she is mad no one wants a lazy teen but find another way . most parents say get up and help me around the house . thats all it takes but do not call your kid a B


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ Catelynn needs to get a JOB so she can move out of her mom's house.  That is the only way I think their relationship will improve (aside from her mom going to rehab).  As I've said before - you've given Carly a better life now it's your turn.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catelynn should finish school and save her MTV money for a move-the-hell-away-from-Butch & April-fund!

Tyler - needs to do the same.

They need to see what life is like without being dependent on each other...


----------



## Jahpson

agreed with both of you. I wonder why Catelynn hasn't moved out? She doesn't have a child to raise so her expenses can't be that high if she gets a minimum wage job.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

lv_forever said:


> I just watched the last episode (not reunion) again. Carly looks so much like Tyler. So cute. I teared up when Catelynn and Carly looked at each other doing nose sniffing thing.


 
Carly is very cute! The nose sniffing part was really cute. Everyone was all talkign but it looked like they were all blurry in the background and time almost stopped as Catelynn and Carly bonded. I missed the end and haven't seen the "talking" album yet but my co-worker said she was bawling so knowing me, i will be too!


----------



## iamsmilin

Jahpson said:


> agreed with both of you. I wonder why Catelynn hasn't moved out? She doesn't have a child to raise so her expenses can't be that high if she gets a minimum wage job.


 
She's still technically a minor, so actually moving out maybe hard.  I'm sure she would be scared to move too.  While her mom is a total B, she is all Catelynn has.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it wasn't that hard for her to move out and into tyler's house.  the only reason she's back at her mom's is because tyler's mom didn't think her and tyler needed to be living together anymore.


----------



## iamsmilin

Yup, but there she had someone to take care of her, so Catelynn wouldn't have been scared. April also knew where Catelynn was, living with Butch's ex-wife is a big difference to Catelynn moving out on her own.


----------



## coconutsboston

Wow, so new episode.  Did they get engaged BEFORE she found out she was pregnant, or after and then he proposed?  She made it seem like since her mom, grandma, and great grandma all got married young, she accepted a ring too...


----------



## Heath-kkf

I think engaged after.


----------



## coconutsboston

Anyone else noticed they want to live in a BARN because it's cheaper?  I'm not sure they realize what they're looking at doesn't have AC, plumbing, a kitchen, etc.  My parents bought what they looked at for storage, and when you go up there any time other than spring/fall, it's either super COLD or super HOT.  And it's bare bones.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yeah, how would they be worse off looking at trailers? But they still can't afford that. This girl seems rather naive to me like all non nonchalant about the whole thing.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wowwwwwwwwww I can't believe these kids got married at 16!!! Are they in a state where they don't need permission under 18??? Cuz I sure as hell wouldn't be giving my pregnant teen permission to get married while she is a junior in high school. I understand it happened to her Mom but you'd think her Mom would want better for her.


----------



## Heath-kkf

buzzytoes said:


> Wowwwwwwwwww I can't believe these kids got married at 16!!! Are they in a state where they don't need permission under 18??? Cuz I sure as hell wouldn't be giving my pregnant teen permission to get married while she is a junior in high school. I understand it happened to her Mom but you'd think her Mom would want better for her.



No, the Mom said something about signing the marriage license on the show. The majority of the states you need parental permission under 18 because you aren't considered to have the capacity to consent to marriage under the age of majority (18).


----------



## buzzytoes

I will say I am very impressed that these kids have hardly even argued at all on this show. Usually there's at least a couple tantrums. They only showed them going out to eat once and that was with the baby. They do look like they are taking this very seriously at least.


----------



## michie

They live right outside of Fort Worth, TX.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

A trailer might be a better idea.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Where is this child's mother? Get her off TV right now! Either she's headed towards a nervous breakdown or she's turning into another tragic victim of fame-whoring!

The drama continues over on MTV's show Teen Mom, as Amber Portwood's life continues to unravel. Right now, she is facing a domestic violence case that could have her thrown in jail and lose her her child. On top of that, things have not improve with her and her baby daddy Gary Shirley, who recently called the police to his home after Amber threatened him and locked herself out of her house in her underwear.

But that's not even the worst of it.

*The worst is that Amber maybe suicidal! According to a friend of Gary's, Jordan Sanchez, there have been several instances where Amber has called Gary at his place and told him, "Come home or I'm gonna kill myself!" Furthermore, the Teen Mom star has also allegedly been sleeping until 7 p.m. some days and has been abusing Klonopin, a powerful sedative.*

OMG! Where'd she get her hands on that?

If this is all true, then someone at MTV needs to step in. She's made enough money for them. Now it is time to get her some help! 



Read More: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton http://perezhilton.com/#ixzz13a7LhDYU 
Celebrity Juice, Not from Concentrate


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Where is this child's mother? Get her off TV right now! Either she's headed towards a nervous breakdown or she's turning into another tragic victim of fame-whoring!
> 
> The drama continues over on MTV's show Teen Mom, as Amber Portwood's life continues to unravel. Right now, she is facing a domestic violence case that could have her thrown in jail and lose her her child. On top of that, things have not improve with her and her baby daddy Gary Shirley, who recently called the police to his home after Amber threatened him and locked herself out of her house in her underwear.
> 
> But that's not even the worst of it.
> 
> *The worst is that Amber maybe suicidal! According to a friend of Gary's, Jordan Sanchez, there have been several instances where Amber has called Gary at his place and told him, "Come home or I'm gonna kill myself!" Furthermore, the Teen Mom star has also allegedly been sleeping until 7 p.m. some days and has been abusing Klonopin, a powerful sedative.*
> 
> OMG! Where'd she get her hands on that?
> 
> If this is all true, then someone at MTV needs to step in. She's made enough money for them. Now it is time to get her some help!
> 
> 
> 
> Read More: Celebrity gossip juicy celebrity rumors Hollywood gossip blog from Perez Hilton http://perezhilton.com/#ixzz13a7LhDYU
> Celebrity Juice, Not from Concentrate


 
must be nice!


----------



## aklein

Ahh the Klonopin was probably prescribed for her anxiety.  That explains why she always seems so out of it.  But hot damn, take Leah away.
Isn't Jordan the friend that was always there when Gary got kicked out?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gary has self-esteem issues...  period. pointblank.


----------



## MM83

aklein said:


> *Ahh the Klonopin was probably prescribed for her anxiety.  That explains why she always seems so out of it.*  But hot damn, take Leah away.
> Isn't Jordan the friend that was always there when Gary got kicked out?



BINGO! Dear Lord. Someone needs to put her away for a little bit. 

Yes, Jordan is that friend. Although obnoxious, I don't think he's that bad, just sick of seeing Gary reduced to nothing.


----------



## IBleedOrange

I'm wondering if part of the reason Brooke and Cody (on last night's episode of 16&P) were looking at pre-fab barns was due to zoning issues? Depending on the size of her parents' lot, they may not be able to put another trailer on the land. 

Also, after listening to the salesman, it sounded like they weren't the first ones to buy a barn to live in. I thougt Brody was a terrible choice for a name, but all parties involved seemed very "adult" about the situation, albeit it a little white trash.


----------



## afsweet

i don't see brooke and cody lasting. she seemed to be mothering him (trying to make sure he does his homework, go to school, etc), and i think the toll of being a daddy so young will drive cody away. i applaud brooke for wanting to finish high school, but she's so lucky her mom was understanding about things. cody didn't seem as serious about things as brooke was. and she's so eager to move out of mom's house, but i'd rather live with my mom than to live in a barn with my newborn baby. brooke looked so miserable at the end of the show when she was talking to the camera. it's hard to believe that she wouldn't change things (like getting preggers at 16!).


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

In regards to Brooke "You reap what you sow" those are some true redneck people with their tire wedding a cake and race car wedding attire.


----------



## MM83

I liked them, I think they probably have a better shot at life than most of the teen moms who get married so young. She said at the beginning of the episode, her parents and Grandparents all got married very early and are all still together. I think that's wonderful, I wish more people could do that. Seeing that she comes from a solid family will probably help her in the long run. 

While they were kind of trashy, or rather, REALLY redneck, I don't know if I would go so far as to call them white trash. They were just very country. It seemed like everyone worked hard and got along well, which was refreshing to see in contrast to Butch and April.


----------



## aklein

More Amber foolery ...

http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-27-teen-mom-amber-portwood-abandons-baby-leah?relate=

*Teen Mom Loses Her Baby!*

_Geez! This girl has got a world of problems!

Then again, she pretty much brought them all onto herself. (We still feel sorta bad for her though.)

Teen Mom star Amber Portwood has reportedly lost custody of her 2-year-old daughter, Leah. Or at least, she is about to.

Sources close to Amber's baby daddy Gary reveal that almost a week ago, Amber dropped the baby off at Gary's house and then vanished. She hasn't visited, called, texted, emailed or anything in six days. She seems to have cut off all contact with Gary and by association, her own daughter!

That is not going to bide well with the judge when your domestic violence case comes up! He might revoke your custody rights right off the bat!

Besides, what kind of mother just abandons her child like that? What kind of mother could stand leaving something so precious and not even care to check up on it! 

Shame! _

But then the story gets weirder ... Amber claims this isn't true.
http://perezhilton.com/2010-10-28-amber-portwood-denies-leaving-baby-leah

*Teen Mom Speaks! Claims Not To Be Abandoning Daughter*

_That's good to hear!

This morning, there were reports that Teen Mom star Amber Portwood had left her 2-year-old daughter in the care of her father, Gary Shirley, and then went days without contacting her child.

Amber has now come forward to deny these claims and explain the situation. According to her, her baby Leah is with her father, but only while Amber finds a baby-friendly house.

You see, she is moving out of Anderson, Indiana! She explains:

Im in the process of moving, so my stuff is all packed up. Gary does have Leah right now because its not safe in my house. 

Ah! Mystery solved!

It's not surprising she would want to move. The whole pretty much hates her. (To be fair, she hasn't given them the best reputation) Besides, maybe if she can leave the scruitny behind, she can start working on being a better person.

Right? _


----------



## ILuvShopping

one could only wish she would abandon her daughter. 
gary needs to see the light.


----------



## Jeneen

Was that Dr. Monica Lewinsky delivering Brooke's baby?


----------



## SummerGal

Wow...check out their salaries for Teen Mom. Between $60,000-$65,000 per season.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/10/28/teen-mom-stars-big-salari_n_775543.html


----------



## Jeneen

^ That seems like a gross exaggeration by Life & Style magazine.


----------



## Jahpson

^ right. even if they made that money Amber still won't have her GED. SMH




MM83 said:


> I liked them, I think they probably have a better shot at life than most of the teen moms who get married so young. She said at the beginning of the episode, her parents and Grandparents all got married very early and are all still together. I think that's wonderful, I wish more people could do that. Seeing that she comes from a solid family will probably help her in the long run.
> 
> While they were kind of trashy, or rather, REALLY redneck, I don't know if I would go so far as to call them white trash. *They were just very country*. It seemed like everyone worked hard and got along well, which was refreshing to see in contrast to Butch and April.



agreed. (i thought the term white trash was an offensive term?) If anything, this girl is one of the few lucky stories on this show. Her family is supportive and even though her husband is a little unmotivated in school, he is committed to his responsibilites as a husband.

idk, Maybe I need to move to Texas, because I would love to live in those barns! lol they look nice and I could definitely afford that rent. hahahahaha


----------



## Jahpson

stephc005 said:


> i don't see brooke and cody lasting. she seemed to be mothering him (trying to make sure he does his homework, go to school, etc), and i think the toll of being a daddy so young will drive cody away. i applaud brooke for wanting to finish high school, but she's so lucky her mom was understanding about things. cody didn't seem as serious about things as brooke was. and she's so eager to move out of mom's house, but i'd rather live with my mom than to live in a barn with my newborn baby. brooke looked so miserable at the end of the show when she was talking to the camera. it's hard to believe that she wouldn't change things (like getting preggers at 16!).



Those two are incredibly lucky to just have to clean up the house as rent!!!! I was a little confused why they were slacking in that department


Also, its not uncommon apparently for a teen mom to suddenly mature after having baby, while daddy is still thinking like a 16 year old.




buzzytoes said:


> Wowwwwwwwwww I can't believe these kids got married at 16!!! Are they in a state where they don't need permission under 18??? Cuz I sure as hell wouldn't be giving my pregnant teen permission to get married while she is a junior in high school. I understand it happened to her Mom but you'd think her Mom would want better for her.



the mother did say she was disappointed that she got pregnant and getting married even though she did something like that. IDK, makes me think the mother got pregnant and the father just married her. I guess thats why she told her daughter she wish she would have waited.


----------



## MM83

Jahpson said:


> agreed. (i thought the term white trash was an offensive term?) If anything, this girl is one of the few lucky stories on this show. Her family is supportive and even though her husband is a little unmotivated in school, he is committed to his responsibilites as a husband.





Jahpson said:


> the mother did say she was disappointed that she got pregnant and getting married even though she did something like that. IDK, makes me think the mother got pregnant and the father just married her. I guess thats why she told her daughter she wish she would have waited.



Exactly, I get the impression that the parents are together for the same reasons Cody and Brooke are, the parents looked fairly young as well. 

I find the overuse of the white trash term offensive, I guess. IMO, there's a difference, between hardworking and poor, with decent morals; as to lazy and poor with horrible morals. Just because someone doesn't drive the newest car, have the biggest house, talks with a country accent and lives in the country, doesn't mean they aren't as good as anyone else.

They seemed hard working and smart. Cody was a little immature, but I still think he handled things better than Ryan or any of the other boys, aside from Cory (with the twins last season). 

Not to mention, they live in a little bitty town, where everyone knows everyone, no one leaves and life continues on the same for each generation. I'm not too terribly far from Texas and I see lots of that where I am.

Overall, I got a good feeling about them. I felt bad when she started crying, but I think she'll be alright in the long run.


----------



## Jahpson

exactly. This isn't hollywood, they could very well be living off of "old school" thought. Stay together and make it work. Plus they have the support from people who have been there and done that. I think they will be alright.


----------



## NYCBelle

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> In regards to Brooke "You reap what you sow" those are some true redneck people with their tire wedding a cake and race car wedding attire.


 

lmao i was calling them the country bumpkins.  The icing on the cake was living in a barn. poor kids


----------



## Jahpson

there is rumors going around that the cast for Teen Mom for the next season might be the gals from season 2 of 16 and Pregnant.

 Kail, Leah, Janelle and Chelsea

*If this is true*, I really want Nikkole to be a part of the cast. I want to see what happens with her and that b*tch Josh.

http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/tv/twice_as_nice_djm1DmvAcu7ghAxhmmz3pK


----------



## MM83

Jahpson said:


> there is rumors going around that the cast for Teen Mom for the next season might be the gals from season 2 of 16 and Pregnant.
> 
> Kail, Leah, *Janelle* and Chelsea
> 
> *If this is true*, I really want Nikkole to be a part of the cast. I want to see what happens with her and that b*tch Josh.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/entertainment/tv/twice_as_nice_djm1DmvAcu7ghAxhmmz3pK



Ugh. I may need to talk to my Dr and see if he can prescribe me Xanax so I can watch Season 3. I can't stand Jenelle, she makes my blood boil.

Leah, I would like to watch and Chelsea too.


----------



## buzzytoes

It's sad that I don't remember any of the girls from season two except for Janelle and I really don't want to watch her. I think she would be the new Amber.


----------



## MM83

buzzytoes said:


> It's sad that I don't remember any of the girls from season two except for Janelle and I really don't want to watch her. I think she would be the new Amber.



I think she'll give Amber a run for her money. Actually, I'd like to see the two of them in a fight, I'd pay to watch that. The winner could fight JWoww.


----------



## Jahpson

MM83 said:


> Ugh. *I may need to talk to my Dr and see if he can prescribe me Xanax so I can watch Season 3*. I can't stand Jenelle, she makes my blood boil.
> 
> Leah, I would like to watch and Chelsea too.



lmfao!!!


----------



## selkiewriter

I remember Janelle and I am not surprised they would pick her so they could catch even more fights. Leah I also remember because she had the twins and I would be interested in seeing how she and the father are doing since the episode kind of left us hanging as to whether they would try and work things out. I don't really remember the other two girls.

As for the past season of Teen Mom, they need to get Amber off tv for leah's sake.


----------



## buzzytoes

MM83 said:


> I think she'll give Amber a run for her money. Actually, I'd like to see the two of them in a fight, I'd pay to watch that. *The winner could fight JWoww*.


 
This made me literally LOL. I would totally pay to see that as well!


----------



## Heath-kkf

selkiewriter said:


> I remember Janelle and I am not surprised they would pick her so they could catch even more fights. Leah I also remember because she had the twins and I would be interested in seeing how she and the father are doing since the episode kind of left us hanging as to whether they would try and work things out. I don't really remember the other two girls.
> 
> As for the past season of Teen Mom, they need to get Amber off tv for leah's sake.



They are back together apparently, so I read. Someone posted on the MTV message board that they plan on marrying as there was a notice in the local paper about their marriage license.


----------



## Expy00

I just came across a second article with regards to how much Amber, Maci, Farrah, and Catelynn get paid each season for filming Teen Mom:

http://theclicker.todayshow.com/_news/2010/10/28/5369566-teen-moms-reportedly-make-pretty-good-money




Also, it looks like Amber and Gary have apparently split up once more:

http://theclicker.todayshow.com/_news/2010/11/02/5397540-teen-mom-stars-reportedly-split


----------



## Heath-kkf

Having unprotected sex as a teenager has to be the most selfish thing to do. Especially when you live with your mother, her boyfriend and your grandmother. They dont want to be subjecting to your crying baby in the house all because "you didn't think it would happen to you." Out of all of the 16 and pregnant girls, how many were actually using birth control consistently? I think maybe 1.

But as to the teen moms, I don't find what they make to be that outrageous or surprising. Is that 60K before or after tax? Is that for the couple or each? Even so it only calculates to about $5000 per episode, or less. For those 40 outright minutes of footage they show, how many hours do you think they have to shoot? How much would someone following you around with cameras be worth to you?


----------



## Heath-kkf

ETA: You're 17 years old, you don't need PRIVACY with your boyfriend.

Oh, and why should the mom respect them when they don't respect her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Heath-kkf said:


> ETA: You're 17 years old, you don't need PRIVACY with your boyfriend.
> 
> Oh, and why should the mom respect them when they don't respect her.


 
And if your boyfriend is living in your parents' house then he damn well better follow their rules.


----------



## Heath-kkf

buzzytoes said:


> And if your boyfriend is living in your parents' house then he damn well better follow their rules.



See, I imagine that boy is accustomed to making his own rules. Probably been running the streets since he was 13. Probably no father in his life and his mother probably kicked him out for being disrespectful and not following her rules.


----------



## buzzytoes

Heath-kkf said:


> See, I imagine that boy is accustomed to making his own rules. Probably been running the streets since he was 13. Probably no father in his life and his mother probably kicked him out for being disrespectful and not following her rules.


 
I'm sure that's the case but boyfriend needs to have some respect.

I wish this poor girl would grow a spine and put this kid in his place. She doesn't say a word to him!


----------



## Heath-kkf

buzzytoes said:


> I'm sure that's the case but boyfriend needs to have some respect.
> 
> I wish this poor girl would grow a spine and put this kid in his place. She doesn't say a word to him!



Just saying, he probably never learned it.

But yeah, I'm sure he would say, "ok, see ya" and go find the next girl like her who will take his :censor:. But he knows (or knew) she is(was) "so dependent on him" and wouldn't leave.


----------



## cindyuwho

Oh my no one in the family has graduated from high school.  Her older sister was also a teen mom.  Heaven help little Gensis she has the odds stacked against her from birth.


----------



## michie

This boy makes Ryan look like a saint!


----------



## Heath-kkf

cindyuwho said:


> Oh my no one in the family has graduated from high school.  Her older sister was also a teen mom.  Heaven help little Gensis she has the odds stacked against her from birth.



Makes you wonder if this show is truly any sort of deterrent to unprotected sex for teens. I mean, if your older sister being a teen mother isn't a deterrent to unprotected sex, I don't know what would be.


----------



## Heath-kkf

If you watch Brooke's after show interview, I wonder if her doctor appreciated being made a fool of. She states that she was using BC pills but that she missed 4 days "because of an insurance mix up" then states that her doctor said "she should be ok if she doubled up her doses"... 

I'm pretty sure her doctor probably said you should be ok if you take your doses AND use a back-up method. (since she missed more than one dose). Probably wanted to make herself look better and say she had been using protection but conveniently forgot the back-up part.


----------



## cindyuwho

Brooke's baby daddy is a punk.  I just want to whack him.  It just makes you wonder what was it about him that made her go hum now there is a guy I want to get it on with wow he is hot.


----------



## Kansashalo

MM83 said:


> Ugh. I may need to talk to my Dr and see if he can prescribe me Xanax so I can watch Season 3. I can't stand Jenelle, she makes my blood boil.
> 
> Leah, I would like to watch and Chelsea too.


 
I hear ya.  I just watched Hanelle's episode last night and *smh*

If I could only reach through the TV screen - someone need to invent that ability.


----------



## pink1

Did anyone else think the baby was going to choke while he had her on the bed feeding her while she was laying flat?!?!  Alex is pitiful.


----------



## Sassys

Expy00 said:


> I just came across a second article with regards to how much Amber, Maci, Farrah, and Catelynn get paid each season for filming Teen Mom:
> 
> http://theclicker.todayshow.com/_news/2010/10/28/5369566-teen-moms-reportedly-make-pretty-good-money


 

They make $60K (maybe $50K after taxes) and still can't afford their bills WTF!


----------



## MM83

Kansashalo said:


> I hear ya.  I just watched Hanelle's episode last night and *smh*
> 
> If I could only reach through the TV screen - someone need to invent that ability.




I rewatched Jannells episode too. Thank God she looks like the Man in the Moon cartoon character, that means her face matches her insides. My blood pressure spiked every time I heard her say, "I've just got to make time for myself, ya know?" That baby was so cute too. The only good thing about her, is that she dropped her baby daddy and stuck with it.


----------



## littlerock

littlerock said:


> I haven't read this whole thread so I don't know what's been covered or not but I am pretty sure that Amber (and her bf of the minute Chris) are on drugs. She admits to being on anxiety meds but she is on other pills as well. I heard from a little birdie.
> 
> Makes sense. She is always in bed, her eyes half mast, her voice raspy and shaky. Dirty dishes everywhere, house is always a mess. No patience for her daughter let alone Gary. I feel so sorry for her daughter.



Finally came out with it. I know I'm behind but I just read about the klonopins. Makes perfect sense.. All I had heard from my friend was "prescription drugs", I didn't know what kind but I did know that she abused them.



littlerock said:


> They make money from the show but aren't allowed to flaunt it. They still have to appear to be struggling teen parents. They do make money though (from the show) so really, they are working when you're watching them sitting around the house.



Also heard that they make anywhere from $50 - $65k per season.. Which makes sense to me..


----------



## Belle49

These new girls are keeping my attention. I turned off last nights epi after 30 min


----------



## michie

pink1 said:


> Did anyone else think the baby was going to choke while he had her on the bed feeding her while she was laying flat?!?!  Alex is pitiful.



Babies actually can lie down and drink without choking. We lose the ability to do it as we age, though (DAMN!!!). I still hate to see people jam things under their necks to prop the bottles, especially if, like in his case, it's just laziness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks like MTV is about to get a subpoena to release ALL unedited footage from the show with regard to Amber and Gary:

http://perezhilton.com/2010-11-03-teen-mom-amber-portwood-subpoena-domestic-violence


----------



## Beenie

I just watched last nights 16 and Prego and came right here to post. I wanted to smack Alex like his momma should have long ago. Did theysay anything about his parents being around? Her mom was so sweet though when she was so proud of her baby for graduating (hopefully) HS. She actually brought tears to my eyes since you could tell she was so hurt and had so much hope for her daughter.


----------



## canada's

^^^
i know! her mother was amazing and so supportive. i am glad she was respectful and realized that moving back in with the mom was the best thing for her and the baby.

i wanted to KILL the BF. good lord. not sure why young girls touch guys like that with a 10 foot pole, much less get in bed with them.


----------



## Dancechika24

How can teenage girls today be so stupid and naive?? I just don't get it...i was watching last night's episode with my mouth wide open cuz i just couldn't believe this Felicia girl..oh and last week's Brooke wasn't any better (but at least her bf/husband/w.e was a bit better). I wanted to slap this girl, couldn't she see that her bf didn't care about anything? How can she even sleep with him to begin with? The only person I felt bad for in this episode is that poor mother who just wanted her last kid to not be such a failure..i dont get it, she seems like such a good mom, how did this happen to all of her kids??


----------



## Lanier

DC-Cutie said:


> looks like MTV is about to get a subpoena to release ALL unedited footage from the show with regard to Amber and Gary:
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2010-11-03-teen-mom-amber-portwood-subpoena-domestic-violence



Good, that should have happened a long time ago!


----------



## Jahpson

^ wow, this is really getting serious and I am glad that it is. 



pink1 said:


> Did anyone else think the baby was going to choke while he had her on the bed feeding her while she was laying flat?!?!  Alex is pitiful.



yes!!!

how could you be so lazy that you would do something liek that? Does these boys understand that this is their offspring? Their children? flesh and blood?

I keep thinking watching these stories, that one day when these boys become men (????) they are going to look back and REGRET that they weren't more involved in their children's lives. Its going to happen. Its sad


----------



## Jahpson

michie said:


> This boy makes Ryan look like a saint!



for real. I use to date a Barber who worked full time and he wasn't pulling in serious dough like that, so I don't know how those two were living off part time work!!!


----------



## cindyuwho

Dancechika24 said:


> How can teenage girls today be so stupid and naive?? I just don't get it...i was watching last night's episode with my mouth wide open cuz i just couldn't believe this Felicia girl..oh and last week's Brooke wasn't any better (but at least her bf/husband/w.e was a bit better). I wanted to slap this girl, couldn't she see that her bf didn't care about anything? How can she even sleep with him to begin with? The only person I felt bad for in this episode is that poor mother who just wanted her last kid to not be such a failure..i dont get it, she seems like such a good mom, how did this happen to all of her kids??


 
My 2 cents too many parents want to be friends with their kids.  Kids don't need another friend....Strict tough love works.  It is hard and takes alot of effort to be tough not to mention it means your kids get mad at you but you have to remember you must do what is best for them in the long run.


----------



## Jahpson

exactly. allowing that boy to come live in your house and then he thinks he can talk to you any kind of way, plus SLAM YOUR DOOR on top of that???? 

couldn't be me baby!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Where are the girls' fathers?????  Ain't no way in HELL a boy would be able to talk like that to my mother, in her house and my father not slap him into the middle of next week..


----------



## Jahpson

exactly!! Most of the stories show lack of a fatherly role with these girls. Low self esteem, believing that having children by these guys will get them to give them more attention. Its really sad.

and the cycle will just continue.


----------



## divadivine682

a little off topic but I actually love the name she chose for the baby! Genesis....kinda pretty!


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> Where are the girls' fathers????? Ain't no way in HELL a boy would be able to talk like that to my mother, in her house and my father not slap him into the middle of next week..


 
Not to mention how my mom herself would slap you into next week - she wouldn't wait on pops! lol


----------



## aklein

Jahpson said:


> exactly!! Most of the stories show lack of a fatherly role with these girls. Low self esteem, believing that having children by these guys will get them to give them more attention. Its really sad.
> 
> and the cycle will just continue.


 
Those things are all listed as 'risk factors' for teen pregnancy.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Jahpson said:


> exactly!! Most of the stories show lack of a fatherly role with these girls. Low self esteem, believing that having children by these guys will get them to give them more attention. Its really sad.
> 
> and the cycle will just continue.



Same thing with the guys who grow up without a father. But they don't just tend to get a girl pregnant, they also are at risk to ending up in jail.

I also think the lack of supervision is a big problem.


----------



## Jahpson

yup!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Drives me nuts when these girls say they weren't planning on getting pregnant. 

That is like speeding 10 miles over the limit everyday on the way to work and saying "well officer I wasn't planning on getting a speeding ticket." Eventually you're going to get one. 

Eventually, you're going to get pregnant when you're not protecting yourself. Especially as a teen when fertility is high.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Jahpson said:


> for real. I use to date a Barber who worked full time and he wasn't pulling in serious dough like that, so I don't know how those two were living off part time work!!!



It seemed like he had more than one job. I don't see how he could have been working that many hours if he was just a barber, solely.


----------



## Dancechika24

I wonder what kind of impact this show has on teenage girls?? On one hand, yes they try to show the youth how horrible and hard being a teen and pregnant but on the other hand, I feel like they make it seem so common and in a way 'popular.' Look at these Teen Mom girls, now reality celebrities..perhaps some naive girl out there would come up with a "brilliant" plan to get pregnant and get on the show...who knows?


----------



## afsweet

felicia seemed like a smart girl yet she was saying how they had unprotected sex and didn't want to have a baby. what the heck was she thinking? 

alex is a total disgrace. not only does he not care about his gf of 2 years but also his baby daughter. even if he works a lot, he should be staying home to be with his daughter and gf instead of running off to be with friends. and the way he left the hospital so soon after genesis was born...

i hope felicia can beat the odds and finish her education. it would be such a shame to drop out after everything she's been through.


----------



## Jahpson

Heath-kkf said:


> It seemed like he had more than one job. I don't see how he could have been working that many hours if he was just a barber, solely.



i don't think he was working that many hours period


----------



## Kansashalo

Dancechika24 said:


> I wonder what kind of impact this show has on teenage girls?? On one hand, yes they try to show the youth how horrible and hard being a teen and pregnant but on the other hand, I feel like they make it seem so common and in a way 'popular.' Look at these Teen Mom girls, now reality celebrities..perhaps some naive girl out there would come up with a "brilliant" plan to get pregnant and get on the show...who knows?



I completely agree!  I think this would have been effective had it just been one season and that's it.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I don't think this show goes far enough to show the financial ramifications of having a baby at 16. Or the burden it puts on your family members to have a crying infant in the house.

I think teens can have a warped sense of money and how the world works. I mean,did the boy think he was going to be making enough money working while going to college full time to support them all? Did they look at child care costs? 

And the Felicia girl saying she wasn't going to go to college because she wanted to open a barber shop?

I think the schools should definitely require some sort of personal finance class to teach kids how money really works and how far it goes or doesn't go.


----------



## coconutsboston

Heath-kkf said:


> I don't think this show goes far enough to show the financial ramifications of having a baby at 16. Or the burden it puts on your family members to have a crying infant in the house.
> 
> I think teens can have a warped sense of money and how the world works. I mean,did the boy think he was going to be making enough money working while going to college full time to support them all? Did they look at child care costs?
> 
> And the Felicia girl saying she wasn't going to go to college because she wanted to open a barber shop?
> 
> I think the schools should definitely require some sort of personal finance class to teach kids how money really works and how far it goes or doesn't go.


 

I completely agree with this.  

And c'mon.  Where are the ones that think, "Ok, the guy wanted one thing (an abortion), I wanted another (to keep it)" So she kept it and dealt with the rammifications?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but we haven't seen one where the guy and girl disagreed on what to do with the baby and one ultimately made a decision.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Ok I hate to nitpick but I hate Daniels hair. He needs a hair cut or new style or something.


----------



## Jeneen

^he was Napoleon Dynamite for sure.

I didn't like how he answered all of the questions about the future that their families posed to BOTH of them. 

Her dad was PISSED. I don't blame him, but I thought he was a bit rude to the boy's parents. He definitely had a point with the "what about my daughter?" but it was a bit harsh the way he said it. The boy's parents seemed to take it pretty well though.


----------



## cindyuwho

I actually thought that some of the comments Daniel made were spot on.  When he was telling Emily that they were bound to each other forever, well they are regardless if they marry or not they will always be parents together.  

I really thought that Daniel was doing all he could.  He was plotting toward the future, finish school, earn money etc.  I understand Emily was doing all the baby stuff alone but she seemed very here and now and short sighted about working to an end goal.  It did seem that Daniel had the foresight to push forward for his/their future.  In the long run they are better off if he continues to move forward.  

Emily's dad was very rude to Daniels parents.  Suddenly dad has no responsibility for his underage daughter since their underage son made w baby with her.  I didn't seem to get that, I would hope her dad would do all he could to keep her from being a "check out girl at the Piggly Wiggly" if he wants more for her.


----------



## buzzytoes

I missed the first ten minutes so I was a little confused about the college situation. They kept talking about how she was trying to graduate early in June so that they could get married and live in studen housing but then after the baby was born she was talking about how he was going to miss the big milestones like the baby learning how to walk?? He was only going to be four months old in June when they would get married right??


----------



## afsweet

i really admire how dedicated daniel seemed to be. he wasn't like the other fathers we've seen. if anything, he seemed more committed than emily. it's great that she wants to finish HS early, but then what is she gonna do? live off of daniel's paycheck? she didn't seem to plan for the future the way daniel was trying to.


----------



## MM83

I thought she was so pretty, in such a natural, innocent way. 

I kept waiting for Daniel to turn on her, just as they always do, but he stayed consistent. I feel for her, her dramatic change after having the baby makes me think she may have a touch of postpartum. Hopefully after a schedule is established and she gets used to the work load, she'll adjust and smooth out. 

I don't really think the family handled her schooling like they should have. Had I been her parents, I would have marched right down to the school board and pleaded my case. For crying out loud, the girl had straight A's and was valedictorian.


----------



## Lanier

Apparently, they decided to stay closer to their parents and did not move to Huntsville, AL. They have an apartment in between Hoover and Hayden. They did end up getting married and Emily will start college in January. 

http://starcasm.net/archives/71405

(Hoover is the same school that was featured on 2-A-Days, BTW)


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Really looking forward to the next episode, where mom and dad have matching hairdos...


----------



## divalicioust

I can't get into any of the other girls but Season 1, I just caught a Never Before Seen Footage Teen Mom episode hosted by Dr. Drew, Gary was very immature on the phone while on his date.


----------



## vanasty

Heath-kkf said:


> And the Felicia girl saying she wasn't going to go to college because she wanted to open a barber shop?



College is an expensive option to find out later its not for you, and it doesnt guarantee anything. I applaud Felicia for having an entrepreneurial spirit and a reasonable goal.


----------



## Heath-kkf

vanasty said:


> College is an expensive option to find out later its not for you, and it doesnt guarantee anything. I applaud Felicia for having an entrepreneurial spirit and a reasonable goal.



I was more talking from the statistic that 90% or whatever of new businesses fail. Opening up a business is great, but realistically its something you do after you work for someone else for awhile and save up the money. You know that old adage, you need money to make money. In this economy, nobody is giving business loans like this hardly, let alone to anyone with credit scores less than 750 or so.

Not saying she has to go to college, just that you really have to know what you're doing when you run a business. Her getting some sort of business management degree would not hurt her.


----------



## Jeneen

What's great about this season of 16 & pregnant so far is that all 3 girls seemed to be intent on being around their babies as much as possible, and school was also a focus of priority.


----------



## selkiewriter

I've noticed this season that they have been showing the not so glamorous birth process a bit more in depth. It seems like on most shows they will show the initial labor, a couple seconds of pushing and poof there is the baby! I swear everytime they show the epidurals I want to throw up and I have to applaud them for not taking a 'fade to black' approach. Hubby insists they should show the whole thing to really drive the point home that birth isn't just push, fade to black, bam baby ordeal. I hope this is a step in the right direction that shows people that the teen mom experience is not as glamorized as maybe the first season lead on. I still worry that some girls might want to do the show just for the noteriety but I think if this show had existed when I was in high school it would have turned off a lot more people to getting pregnant. At my high school graduation ceremony, I had never seen so many pregnant bellies! At least they were able to finish high school, I guess?


----------



## MM83

selkiewriter said:


> I've noticed this season that they have been showing the not so glamorous birth process a bit more in depth. It seems like on most shows they will show the initial labor, a couple seconds of pushing and poof there is the baby! I swear everytime they show the epidurals I want to throw up and I have to applaud them for not taking a 'fade to black' approach. Hubby insists they should show the whole thing to really drive the point home that birth isn't just push, fade to black, bam baby ordeal. I hope this is a step in the right direction that shows people that the teen mom experience is not as glamorized as maybe the first season lead on. I still worry that some girls might want to do the show just for the noteriety but I think if this show had existed when I was in high school it would have turned off a lot more people to getting pregnant. At my high school graduation ceremony, I had never seen so many pregnant bellies! At least they were able to finish high school, I guess?



They should really show the entire birth process, after birth and all in school. Ditto for visible STD's. "This is what it looks like if you have unprotected sex....." Cue screams.


----------



## Jahpson

Heath-kkf said:


> I was more talking from the statistic that 90% or whatever of new businesses fail. Opening up a business is great, but realistically its something you do after you work for someone else for awhile and save up the money. You know that old adage, you need money to make money. In this economy, nobody is giving business loans like this hardly, let alone to anyone with credit scores less than 750 or so.
> 
> Not saying she has to go to college, just that you really have to know what you're doing when you run a business. Her getting some sort of business management degree would not hurt her.



so true. 

Doesn't look like she and the boyfriend are going to last so...she might have to put that dream on hold.


----------



## babieejae1101

Did anyone watch last night's episode?


----------



## selkiewriter

The soap! And the pringles cans! That was some strange pregnancy. I remember I thought it was strange on a true life episode in watched where a pregnant woman craved chalk but the soap is just so strange.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I haven't watched it yet. Got busy the last few days.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

selkiewriter said:


> I've noticed this season that they have been showing the not so glamorous birth process a bit more in depth. It seems like on most shows they will show the initial labor, a couple seconds of pushing and poof there is the baby! I swear everytime they show the epidurals I want to throw up and I have to applaud them for not taking a 'fade to black' approach. Hubby insists they should show the whole thing to really drive the point home that birth isn't just push, fade to black, bam baby ordeal. I hope this is a step in the right direction that shows people that the teen mom experience is not as glamorized as maybe the first season lead on. I still worry that some girls might want to do the show just for the noteriety but I think if this show had existed when I was in high school it would have turned off a lot more people to getting pregnant. *At my high school graduation ceremony, I had never seen so many pregnant bellies!* At least they were able to finish high school, I guess?


I'm glad they didn't give up and finished high school but that is so disturbing....


----------



## Heath-kkf

I just sometimes have to step away from this show. It breaks my heart for all the women who want children but can't have them and then these girls, oh oops. It happened.


----------



## KarraAnn

This weeks episode was hard to watch, simply because I couldn't understand what anyone was saying!!


----------



## Heath-kkf

KarraAnn said:


> This weeks episode was hard to watch, simply because I couldn't understand what anyone was saying!!



:true:


----------



## DC-Cutie

KarraAnn said:


> This weeks episode was hard to watch, simply because I couldn't understand what anyone was saying!!



that's what I was thinking..  All the subtitles and slang words, had me going bonkers!


----------



## gators

^^me three!


----------



## MM83

I haven't watched it yet, I'm in the middle of a super stressful work week and gobs of home projects. I just can't seem to make time for it. I hate weeks like this.


----------



## ILuvShopping

selkiewriter said:


> The soap! And the pringles cans! That was some strange pregnancy. I remember I thought it was strange on a true life episode in watched where a pregnant woman craved chalk but the soap is just so strange.



our local radio morning show did a segment where they had people call in with their weird cravings during pregnancy. 
there was stuff like dirt.... copper....soap... and all other sorts of weird stuff that you're not suppose to eat!


----------



## pollinilove

my craving  was water i could never get enough water


----------



## aklein

This show needs to just stop. It's possible that MTV originally intended to show how difficult teen pregnancy was, but this is just out of control now. It really kind of glamorizes teen pregnancy.  Look at how famous all of the Teen Moms have become.  It's just a shame.
I guess the thing that bothers me the most is that MTV has done nothing to talk about teen pregnancy (how to prevent it) or to use the show as a platform to talk about dating violence.


----------



## Jahpson

selkiewriter said:


> The soap! And the pringles cans! That was some strange pregnancy. I remember I thought it was strange on a true life episode in watched where a pregnant woman craved chalk but the soap is just so strange.



according to the doctor its because of an iron deficiency.


----------



## aklein

^Yep.  Apparently, women having the urge to eat dirt or clay isn't all that uncommon.


----------



## selkiewriter

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I'm glad they didn't give up and finished high school but that is so disturbing....



I graduated five years ago! I can't imagine how bad it is now. I remember looking around all confused and asking "people in high school have sex?". Well apparently so...

This episode was disturbing when baby daddy said condoms "just get in the way" or whatever he said when they had the required segment of the show where the couple is asked by the producers- I mean a friend or family member, to explain why they got pregnant in the first place. Safe sex what?


----------



## babieejae1101

I only watched 5 minutes of the last show (Markai's story), and I turned it off because it started to anger me. They should have just had one season and that was it! Three seasons are enough!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I must have missed this so can someone tell me why Markai's babaydaddy didn't have a place to live?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber Portwood is now facing up to three years in jail and up to $10K in fines after her violent actions toward her daughters father, Gary Shirley, earlier this year.

*The 20-year-old Teen Mom star was officially charged Thursday (November 18) with two counts of felony and one misdemeanor for domestic violence and battery, reports Hollywood Life. The two incidents  occurring August 14, 2009 and July 18, 2010  took place in the presence of their 2-year-old daughter Leah, and are therefore considered felonies under Indiana law. The misdemeanor, which occurred June 14, 2010, took place away from Leah. Official documents state that Ambers actions against Gary, 24, included choking, slapping, punching and kicking in the couples home.*

Recently it was reported that the court had subpoenaed MTV for all Teen Mom raw footage, however, one of the two felony charges is for an incident which never aired on the show.

According to Detective Mitch Carroll, a warrant for Amber will most likely be issues through the Madison Country Prosecutors Office. According to the press release, the affidavit has been submitted to the prosecutor for formal charges. If convicted, Portwood faces up to three years in jail and fines of up to $10,000.

Last week, Amber opened up about life away from her daughter as baby Leah remains in the care of Gary:

I feel like everything is spinning out of control, she told Us. And Im trying to put the pieces back together. I have to get myself better so when I get my baby back, she sees her mom as happy as can be.


http://celebritybabyscoop.com/2010/...twood-charged-with-two-felonies-a-misdemeanor


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> I must have missed this so can someone tell me why Markai's babaydaddy didn't have a place to live?


 
Markai said that it was because he was dating a black girl on a website called starcasm.com or something. I call bs on that because she emphasized that he grew up in the projects, only had black friends, he had the only white fam in a black area, etc. I think he didn't have a place to live because his parents were tired of supporting him, and gave him the boot. 



> The soap! And the pringles cans! That was some strange pregnancy.


 
My cousin had the same issue that Markai did with the overproduction of saliva. It wasn't so small that she could discreetly spit in tissue and be done with it. It was worse than Markai's spitting issue, and she eventually had to start carrying around a black jar. It sounds gross, but it happens.


----------



## MM83

Amber, drunk, singing. You would think, after being in the amount of trouble she's in, she'd make a conscious effort to lay low...

http://www.tmz.com/2010/11/19/teen-...p-footage-3oh3-im-not-your-boyfriend-singing/


----------



## Belle49

Wow Amber is a MESS! I had no idea she had lost the baby. Crazyness


----------



## Awwgeez

Amber is such a mess. Everytime I go to the store one of the teen moms is on a magazine cover, it is just sending a bad message to teens about teen pregnancy and parenting.


----------



## MM83

Is anyone watching tonight? These two are idiots.

I won't be able to finish,  but that's alright,  because they're infuriating. She's just so flipant about life, it's annoying.

She's also "studying" to take her GED. What is so hard about this?! Really? I just don't get it. She couldn't divide 2000 by 4 and she's PAYING for GED prep classes. SMDH.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yes, it was painful to watch, actually. I don't know how she got the job with that poor excuse for an interview. And what is her $8 an hour going towards? Diapers for the month?


----------



## MM83

Oh, this is rich, he said he'll make enough to take care of BOTH of them AND he baby. Lord.


----------



## lambiepie

Sounds like I'm going to be annoyed tomorrow when I watch this. I have it recorded.

I couldn't even watch last weeks fully, I had to forward it, and in the end I just stopped, deleted, and walked away.


----------



## MM83

^^I didn't finish it, I'll wrap it up tonight. They're both so ignorant and irresponsible,  it's scary. Her answer to anything of importance was "It'll work out." It never did. 

They were broke and living with her ailing grandmother,  no jobs, several thousand dollars in debt, with no education and no money saved. I noticed she always had a new set of fake nails on, really smart. Her voice was grating and she had no eyebrows. I wanted to slap the crap out of her, that poor baby doesn't have a chance.


----------



## babieejae1101

MM83 said:


> ^^I didn't finish it, I'll wrap it up tonight. They're both so ignorant and irresponsible,  it's scary. Her answer to anything of importance was "It'll work out." It never did.
> 
> *They were broke and living with her ailing grandmother,  no jobs, several thousand dollars in debt, with no education and no money saved. I noticed she always had a new set of fake nails on, really smart. Her voice was grating and she had no eyebrows. I wanted to slap the crap out of her, that poor baby doesn't have a chance.*




ITA with this (minus the voice and brows. Her voice didn't bother me and I didn't notice her brows). She supposedly has no money, but those fake nails? Acrylic nail fillings are about $17- $35 in AZ depending on where you go.  Doesn't Brandon look like Gary (Amber's kid's father?) a little bit? When I was watching the show, I was like woah, a skinnier version of Gary Shirley!! I was annoyed with their attitudes. They seemed unrealistic and it really bothered me that she put off her GED.I understand it's hard to study when you have a kid, but she should have studied before she had her child or even went to an online high school. It also urked me that her husband didn't even want her to work? How the heck are you supposed to make money to support your kid? A person doesn't make a lot of money working p/t at as a mall security person (my friend worked at one in AZ and he made about $10.00 an hr part time). These people really need to get their priorities straight and start to see the realistic picture. I saw the after show and it looks like she got her GED. She didn't say if she or the husband were still employed.


----------



## MM83

babieejae1101 said:


> [/B]
> 
> ITA with this (minus the voice and brows. Her voice didn't bother me and I didn't notice her brows). She supposedly has no money, but those fake nails? Acrylic nail fillings are about $17- $35 in AZ depending on where you go.  *Doesn't Brandon look like Gary (Amber's kid's father?) a little bit? When I was watching the show, I was like woah, a skinnier version of Gary Shirley!!* I was annoyed with their attitudes. They seemed unrealistic and it really bothered me that she put off her GED.I understand it's hard to study when you have a kid, but she should have studied before she had her child or even went to an online high school. It also urked me that her husband didn't even want her to work? How the heck are you supposed to make money to support your kid? A person doesn't make a lot of money working p/t at as a mall security person (my friend worked at one in AZ and he made about $10.00 an hr part time). These people really need to get their priorities straight and start to see the realistic picture. I saw the after show and it looks like she got her GED. She didn't say if she or the husband were still employed.



YES!!! I saw that too! Especially from the side profile! 

For crying out lout, her Grandmother had _Emphysema! _The last thing she needed to worry about was her wayward Granddaughter, idiot man-child husband and new baby.

The fake nails really got me. Fill-in's in my state are $20-$25, new sets are $30+, at the tune of every week or two? No thank you. 

I liked the fact that no one seemed to buy anything she was selling, and looked at her like she'd lost her mind anytime she spoke. Too bad she dismissed all of it with, "It'll work itself out."

Was she not shopping for the whole episode? Where does the money come from?

See? No eyebrows. It was especially painful when she furrowed her brow and all you saw was forehead dimples. Judging by more recent pictures, she looks like she's found eyebrow pencils.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I changed the channel when dumb ass purchased that gold mining kit for almost $100.  That money could have been used to pay off their debt or child care expenses....


----------



## gators

> I changed the channel when dumb ass purchased that gold mining kit for almost $100.




I know!  I couldn't believe that!  What the hell are these people thinking?


----------



## cindyuwho

Young and Dumb!!!


----------



## MM83

Amber lost custody of Leah, Gary now has sole custody. I know Gary's not super bright, but he is a safer bet. Amber is a time bomb, but I still feel so bad for that baby. She deserved to have BOTH her parents, not this mess. 

http://starcasm.net/archives/74308


----------



## pursegrl12

MM83 said:


> Amber lost custody of Leah, Gary now has sole custody. I know Gary's not super bright, but he is a safer bet. Amber is a time bomb, but I still feel so bad for that baby. She deserved to have BOTH her parents, not this mess.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/74308


 
wow! it's not shocking considering what we all saw on tv BUT the finality of it is still shocking.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

My gut feeling about the girl from the last episode...

I have heard the argument that this show glamorizes the idea of a teenage pregnancy. I've always been on the opposite side of that argument, because I feel in the past they truly have showed the difficulty a mother faces, especially a teenage one. It seems now with the huge popularity the Teen Mom girls get (not so much 16&P, but definitely the Teen Mom spinoff), and with how long the show is continuing, that more and more girls are going to be calling up the show to get on. 

I truly think that the girls are now reaching out for the cash the show offers. That could escalate into a scary trend, IMO. The purpose of a documentary is that. To DOCUMENT. It's not a game show, it's not a sitcom, this is a documentary. I don't think the girls should be paid much, if at all. Definitely not into the thousands. 

With the last girl, the totaling up of their debts seemed to be for the cameras. Do you think she *really* cares to pay them off and set a budget? NOPE. Both mom and dad just got under my skin, and I truly felt sorry for the Grandma who was open and honest and said "I don't want a baby in my house, and by summer you're OUT". I hope she sticks with it.


----------



## MM83

My honest feeling was, these are two kids, playing house, who will rack up huge debts, default on loans and claim ignorance and file bankruptcy into their mid twenties. 

She only totaled up those bills because someone responsible told her to. It was all for looks. He had a job for a month before the baby was born? And he hadn't saved anything for it? They live rent, utility and (probably) grocery free, how could they not have anything saved? Oh, nails, eating out and hideous shoes, that's right.


----------



## pixiejenna

CPS is investigating Leah's living environment(she's currently living with Gary) and she may become a ward of the state. Although some online sources already claim that she IS a ward of the state. Either way it's sad, on the other hand maybe it will help them shape up and become better parents for Leah. 

http://perezhilton.com/2010-11-24-t...wood-baby-leah-a-ward-of-the-state-of-indiana

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...een-mom-amber-portwoods-baby-now-a-ward-state


----------



## DC-Cutie

Poor Leah, it's not her fault she has the parents she has....


----------



## KarraAnn

MM83 said:


> YES!!! I saw that too! Especially from the side profile!
> 
> For crying out lout, her Grandmother had _Emphysema! _The last thing she needed to worry about was her wayward Granddaughter, idiot man-child husband and new baby.
> 
> The fake nails really got me. Fill-in's in my state are $20-$25, new sets are $30+, at the tune of every week or two? No thank you.
> 
> I liked the fact that no one seemed to buy anything she was selling, and looked at her like she'd lost her mind anytime she spoke. Too bad she dismissed all of it with, "It'll work itself out."
> 
> *Was she not shopping for the whole episode? Where does the money come from?*
> 
> See? No eyebrows. It was especially painful when she furrowed her brow and all you saw was forehead dimples. Judging by more recent pictures, she looks like she's found eyebrow pencils.



My favorite scene was when they were in the car and she was talking to a debt collector and she says "I will not be paying that today" as they pull up to Dillards..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Teen Mom star Amber Portwood -- whose daughter Leah this week became of ward of the state in Indiana -- "threw a fit" because she can't spend Thanksgiving with the two-year-old, a source close to the mother told RadarOnline.com.

*"They're all are spending it at Amber's grandmother's house but Gary and Leah can't be there with Amber," a source connected to the family told RadarOnline.com. 
"Amber won't be able to see Leah today and last night was throwing a fit about it -- cussing Gary out when it was the courts decision to permit Amber with only supervised visits. 
"She wanted Gary to bend the rules but he won't."*

Leah was made a ward of the state as RadarOnline.com exclusively revealed -- and placed in the care of her father, Gary Shirley.

RadarOnline.com has also learned that authorities have classified Leah as a CHINS -- Child In Need Of Service -- thus making her a ward of the state. 

DCS presented its assessment to a family court judge Tuesday and the judge made the determination to place the child with Shirley, with monitored visitations for 20-year-old Portwood.

In addition, we've also learned that Portwood may be required to participate in programs that will enable her to show her desire and suitability to be reunited with Leah.


----------



## divalicioust

On this last episode I have never seen 2 people more in denial and irresponsible.  You are going out to eat, buying tacky shoes and have no place to live.  Her poor grandmother, I felt so bad for her.

I also caught some episodes of Season 1 Teen Mom yesterday and forgot how much weight Amber lost, oh my goodness.


----------



## pursegrl12

divalicioust said:


> On this last episode I have never seen 2 people more in denial and irresponsible. You are going out to eat, buying tacky shoes and have no place to live. Her poor grandmother, I felt so bad for her.
> 
> *I also caught some episodes of Season 1 Teen Mom yesterday and forgot how much weight Amber lost, oh my goodness.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> so funny, i thought the same exact thing!


----------



## Beenie

MM83 said:


> ^^I didn't finish it, I'll wrap it up tonight. They're both so ignorant and irresponsible, it's scary. Her answer to anything of importance was "It'll work out." It never did.
> 
> They were broke and living with her ailing grandmother, no jobs, several thousand dollars in debt, with no education and no money saved. I noticed she always had a new set of fake nails on, really smart. Her voice was grating and she had no eyebrows. I wanted to slap the crap out of her, that poor baby doesn't have a chance.


 



DC-Cutie said:


> I changed the channel when dumb ass purchased that gold mining kit for almost $100. That money could have been used to pay off their debt or child care expenses....


 
Agreed to both of these comments. The acrylic nails are what REALLY made me nuts though. And funny enough, so many people are like that. They think it is their right to have nails and it is a need. UGH.

And I wanted to share that Markai lives in my area...I kept thinking it looked familiar and sure enough, I read her bio.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Wow Markai spitting in that pringles container and nibbling on soap made me sooooo sick to watch!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Teen Mom star Amber Portwood -- whose daughter Leah this week became of ward of the state in Indiana -- "threw a fit" because she can't spend Thanksgiving with the two-year-old, a source close to the mother told RadarOnline.com.
> 
> *"They're all are spending it at Amber's grandmother's house but Gary and Leah can't be there with Amber," a source connected to the family told RadarOnline.com. *
> *"Amber won't be able to see Leah today and last night was throwing a fit about it -- cussing Gary out when it was the courts decision to permit Amber with only supervised visits. *
> *"She wanted Gary to bend the rules but he won't."*
> 
> Leah was made a ward of the state as RadarOnline.com exclusively revealed -- and placed in the care of her father, Gary Shirley.
> 
> RadarOnline.com has also learned that authorities have classified Leah as a CHINS -- Child In Need Of Service -- thus making her a ward of the state.
> 
> DCS presented its assessment to a family court judge Tuesday and the judge made the determination to place the child with Shirley, with monitored visitations for 20-year-old Portwood.
> 
> In addition, we've also learned that Portwood may be required to participate in programs that will enable her to show her desire and suitability to be reunited with Leah.


 

I am confused about why she became a ward of the state. Is that because Amber has primary custody?? I always just assumed custody just went to the other parent (if they were suitable) when whoever had primary custody was worthless??


----------



## MM83

SMDH. Repeatedly. http://starcasm.net/archives/74907

So Leah is back with Amber? Why? What could she have proved in..._a week?_ I hope this anonymous source is full of it. If this is true, it's an epic fail.  I think I remember the Courts saying there was a 6 month order on Leah being a ward of the state and living with Gary.


----------



## Sassys

The girls on this show get more and more pathetic.  The last girl that was on the show got pregnant 2 weeks after meeting the babies father and the girl that had twin girls got pregnant 1 month after meeting the father WTF!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ that;s what I'm thinking - 2 weeks!  Damn is it that hard to keep your legs closed!

I used to think my parents were so strict and mean because I wasn't allowed to date in school.  But when I see pregnant teens and these shows, I think God for the way they raised me.  I couldn't imagine being a teen mom.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ that;s what I'm thinking - 2 weeks! Damn is it that hard to keep your legs closed!
> 
> I used to think my parents were so strict and mean because I wasn't allowed to date in school. But when I see pregnant teens and these shows, I think God for the way they raised me. I couldn't imagine being a teen mom.


 
I agree!!! My parents were always very strict with me, especially my father and i see why too. And i'll be just as strict with my own kids when i have! Geez i'm 25 and my dad is still strict!!

Its unbelievable how fast these girls are getting pregnant with guys who are almost strangers to them. Can't wait to see tonights episode. The guys mom says "You bring THIS thing with you" referring to the guy's gf and then they want to take a DNA test!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm ready for tonight's episode, too.


----------



## gators

My daughter watches this show and she is 15.  After each episode she gets the teen pregnancy lecture from me.  I always know what she is doing, but luckily she is so involved with extracurricular activities she doesn't have time for a boyfriend.  I definitely keep a tight rein on my girls.  No way am I going to be a grandmother at 44!


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ that;s what I'm thinking - 2 weeks!  Damn is it that hard to keep your legs closed!
> 
> I used to think my parents were so strict and mean because I wasn't allowed to date in school.  But when I see pregnant teens and these shows, I think God for the way they raised me.  I couldn't imagine being a teen mom.





HOTasFCUK said:


> I agree!!! My parents were always very strict with me, especially my father and i see why too. And i'll be just as strict with my own kids when i have! Geez i'm 25 and my dad is still strict!!
> 
> Its unbelievable how fast these girls are getting pregnant with guys who are almost strangers to them. Can't wait to see tonights episode. The guys mom says "You bring THIS thing with you" referring to the guy's gf and then they want to take a DNA test!



agreed with both of you. My parents were pretty strict with me as well. I can understand why. I dont know what I would have done if I was a teen mom.


----------



## selkiewriter

My jaw was on the floor during the whole DNA test scene on the most recent 16 and pregnant. What a toxic family!


----------



## Jahpson

what a trashy and horrible family. Thats all I got to say about that without breaking the rules on TPF


----------



## sharronmarie

WOOOOOOOOW!!! If my soon to be husband EVA let his family disrespect me like that.... man I hope i can check TPF from the internet inside jail because it would be ON!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why did the mom and grandmom look to be about the same age?

Anyways....

This is my take on Granny.  She had a grandson that could play football very well, she was looking for his big pay-off in the NFL.  Well, that came to a halt when he got the girl preggers.  She's pissed.

However, it's none of her business what happens between them.  They are married, not living under her roof and have a child.  What and how they choose to do things, is their business.  He needed to check his grandmother right then and there, in front of his wife so that she knows the situation was handled.

I wonder if Granny would have acted the same if Christinna's mother was there?  She had NO BACKUP, they were going at her like she was on trial.

If I were Christinna, I'd be afraid to leave my child over for a visit out of fear that they would do a DNA test on her behind their back.  Because you don't need the mother and father to do a DNA test, you can use siblings or parents.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> Why did the mom and grandmom look to be about the same age?
> 
> Anyways....
> 
> This is my take on Granny.  She had a grandson that could play football very well, she was looking for his big pay-off in the NFL.  Well, that came to a halt when he got the girl preggers.  She's pissed.
> 
> However, it's none of her business what happens between them.  They are married, not living under her roof and have a child.  What and how they choose to do things, is their business.  He needed to check his grandmother right then and there, in front of his wife so that she knows the situation was handled.
> 
> I wonder if Granny would have acted the same if Christinna's mother was there?  She had NO BACKUP, they were going at her like she was on trial.
> 
> If I were Christinna, I'd be afraid to leave my child over for a visit out of fear that they would do a DNA test on her behind their back.  Because you don't need the mother and father to do a DNA test, you can use siblings or parents.



Yeah, Grannie looked pretty young, I noticed that too. 

I felt bad for Christina, she seemed like a nice girl, he seemed sweet to her as well...aside from all the buying the useless, completely unnecessary crap for his car, but that's a man.

They were a really cute couple too, both were very attractive, as well as baby. 

I did feel bad that he gave up his scholarship to stay home, I can understand why his family was upset, that's an amazing opportunity. However, what's done is done and he needs to focus on getting his education at home. 

I probably would've handled the DNA test situation differently, had one been presented to me, I would have taken it and thrown it in her face when I was done. Walking away just made it look like she had something to hide. Clearly, that baby was his and I understand her reasoning, but I would have wanted to put it to rest for good. 

I hope they make it, I'd like to see them on Teen Mom. It's nice to see a couple that adores each other, without being completely disgusting about it or fighting 24/7.


----------



## Beenie

*DC-Cutie* I completely agree with you about why the family is upset and ok, I get it. He did have an amazing opportunity. What made me so sad was that SHE (Christinna) had to put her life on hold too.  It was almost as if they felt like HE was so superior to her and that broke my heart. 

But at the same time, your granddaughter and great-granddaughter (Destiny) WILL see this one day and see how you treated her mom (Christinna) and NOT be happy. And the fact that you thought her daddy (Isiah) isn't her daddy and she is most likely going to be disgusted with you. 

Also, the sister at the end upset me because early in the show they were friends and were supposed to be roomies in college and all of a sudden at the end, sister is talking so big and bad and nasty when big, bad g-ma is around. I cannot believe they talked to Christinna at the end like that and I felt so awful for her that they set her up like that. I have nasty sisters in law like that too and it is no fun, let alone when you're young like she is.  

I truly hope they work out and I was happy to see Isiah did speak up for Christinna a few times and he seems to really love her, even though he is doing some dumb things.


----------



## Belle49

Did the sister have a mustache?? I'm just asking maybe it was my TV


----------



## MM83

Belle49 said:


> Did the sister have a mustache?? I'm just asking maybe it was my TV




No, she had a mustache. I saw it on my t.v. too.


----------



## Beenie

^^ I saw it too.


----------



## Lush Life

sharronmarie said:


> WOOOOOOOOW!!! If my soon to be husband EVA let his family disrespect me like that.... man I hope i can check TPF from the internet inside jail because it would be ON!!!!!


 

It was pretty clear to me that he wanted a DNA test too, but didn't have the nerve to say it, so he let his family wolfpack her instead. He was hoping that once grandma plopped that box on the table, she would agree to it, and he wouldn't have to be the bad guy--but instead she got up and walked out.


----------



## Jahpson

I would never had gotten a DNA test if I was her. If my husband and I believe that the child is his and we know for a fact, then we don't have to prove to anybody!!! That is a big insult and I thoroghly agree with the post above on why they had the animosity toward the girl. 

if he went into the NFL, the family would be set but with a wife it wouldn't happen.

Besides, HE decided not to take the scholarship and continue school. I don't recall the girl giving him an ultimatum. I hate when women solely blame women for something that a man and woman did.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> I would never had gotten a DNA test if I was her. If my husband and I believe that the child is his and we know for a fact, then we don't have to prove to anybody!!! That is a big insult and I thoroghly agree with the post above on why they had the animosity toward the girl.
> 
> if he went into the NFL, the family would be set but with a wife it wouldn't happen.
> 
> Besides, HE decided not to take the scholarship and continue school. I don't recall the girl giving him an ultimatum. *I hate when women solely blame women for something that a man and woman did.*



Thank you!!!!

She gave up something and so did he..  But hopefully, they can work it out together, go to school and still accomplish their dreams.  I'm rooting for these two.

Hopefully, he won't go spending his last dime on car stuff..


----------



## Jahpson

I'm hearing that they are divorced


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Lush Life said:


> *It was pretty clear to me that he wanted a DNA test too, but didn't have the nerve to say it, so he let his family wolfpack her instead. *He was hoping that once grandma plopped that box on the table, she would agree to it, and he wouldn't have to be the bad guy--but instead she got up and walked out.


 
That's what I think. And good for her for walking out. They were beyond disrespectful, and it's clear they saw Christinna as a ho who ruined their child's life. From what I saw, Isiah didn't seem remotely interested in getting an education. His sister mentioned 'A&M', and the two 'A&M' schools I know of try to help student athletes with families/children. In fact, they go above and beyond for them to make sure that the fathers can play. Isiah could have pursued family housing when it came down to it, and he didn't want to. Ultimately, HE gave up college because of his own reasons. He could have used a condom, and he didn't want to. The family should have been laying into Isiah for being dumb, too. One thing I noticed with his family in particular is that there were NO adult men around. None. Just nagging women jumping into business that did not concern them. He's grown, he's legally an adult, and he made his own fair share of mistakes. Christinna didn't have a magical vagina that hypnotized the man.

Anyways, I hated how the Isiah's family tried to paint Christinna like she slept around. Like she said she was supposed to room with her Isiah's sister, the twin, but then the twin turned around and acted like the family had reason to think Christinna slept around towards the end of the episode. I feel like we are missing a huge chunk of the story. Something must have went down for the twin to turn around Christinna, who was a good friend of hers. On TWOP, someone said the twin is calling Christinna out for cheating. 

There's an interview with Christinna on teen.com, and the Isiah's not really involved. She's a sophomore in college now, and dare I say, I have no doubt that she'll be successful in whatever she chooses. She's getting a divorce from Isiah...which actually, is a great decision. She needs to stay away from his toxic family.



> Walking away just made it look like she had something to hide.


 
You could look at it like that, or you could look at like she finally had enough and she wasn't going to take their disrespect anymore. If she did take the test after the stunt the grandma pulled with putting the DNA test on the table, I would have been very disappointed.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> I'm hearing that they are divorced


 
Haha, I just mentioned that in my long comment. Christinna confirmed that they are going through a divorce.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Jahpson said:


> I'm hearing that they are divorced


Wow, that was quick.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> I'm hearing that they are divorced



well I'll be damned!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> You could look at it like that, or you could look at like she finally had enough and she wasn't going to take their disrespect anymore. If she did take the test after the stunt the grandma pulled with putting the DNA test on the table, I would have been very disappointed.



I'm glad she walked out too. Actually, I would have politely said "Thanks, but no thanks.  *****"

I hate to see toxic families, but I really hate to see toxic black families.  It's hard enough not having fathers in our children's lives, but it's even sadder when the family is so bitter.  I thank the Lord daily that my family is pretty darn cool.  We support, love and care for each other.   My Grandmother would NEVER have pulled the stunt that this one did.  She was acting like a bitter girlfriend or something


----------



## Jahpson

yup. the grandmother was doing the most.

where was isiah's father? All I saw at that table were women.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^I said the same thing a page back. The only other man in Isiah's life that we saw was Isiah's brother. I didn't see grandpa or Isiah's dad. Not even an uncle.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The men probably didn't want to deal with Granny and her attitude!


----------



## aklein

I am just watching the show online now.  The only thing scarier than this episode is the comments on the webpage.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> The men probably didn't want to deal with Granny and her attitude!




That is precisely what I thought! There isn't a man alive that could deal with that, except maybe Gary.


----------



## MM83

So I started reading the comments on MTV for the Christinna epi, good Lord. I can't believe the amount of people praising Isiah and putting Christinna down. Calling her selfish, spoiled and looking for a rich man? Was she not going to school? He worked at a damn sandwich shop! It's not like she snared him on wall street. 

Now that I've heard the post show info, I'm glad she left him. She's a smart girl and she'll go far, his family would have just weighed her down in the end. He'll probably never marry, since he's got good women like Granny.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Wait she left him?  I thought they were married.  I must of missed something LOL


----------



## MM83

Catalina_Beth said:


> Wait she left him?  I thought they were married.  I must of missed something LOL




Yes, they're divorced or about to be. She moved back to NY to be with her Mom and she's a sophomore in college now. Isiah quit coming around to help and she was alone with Destiny. Can't say I blame her for leaving.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^I think that was a good move on her part.  I was wondering why she didnt run home to mom.  I am glad.  I guess I fell asleep at the end LOL  Thanks for the info!


----------



## sharronmarie

DC-Cutie said:


> I hate to see toxic families, but *I really hate to see toxic black families.* It's hard enough not having fathers in our children's lives, but it's even sadder when the family is so bitter. I thank the Lord daily that my family is pretty darn cool. We support, love and care for each other. My Grandmother would NEVER have pulled the stunt that this one did. She was acting like a bitter girlfriend or something


 

THIS!!!!!! Its sad because the bitterness just trickles down and no one gets to be happy. Christina and Isiah probably could have made it work if they had his families support, but instead another baby without her father and two divorced teeanagers


----------



## flrich23

MM83 said:


> Yes, they're divorced or about to be. She moved back to NY to be with her Mom and she's a sophomore in college now. Isiah quit coming around to help and she was alone with Destiny. Can't say I blame her for leaving.




Glad to hear she left him. His Grandmother was so rude and disrespectful. I was glad when she walked out last night.


----------



## chantal1922

I just watched the show. I am glad to read Christinna is getting her education and doing what she needs to do. She seems determined and has goals. I couldn't believe Isiah's grandmother! She was doing the up most! Christinna handled herself well with the DNA test.


----------



## michie

I can't believe his grandmother jumped up from the table saying, "Let me see what I can find...", like people just keep DNA tests in their bathroom drawers!!


----------



## KarraAnn

"16 and pregnant family--Furious with MTV"- One of the families featured on this week's episode of MTV 's " 16 and Pregnant " is threatening to sue the network -- claiming producers schemed to portray them as reckless, unsupportive relatives. Kathleen Green ( left ) -- the grandmother of baby daddy Isiah -- tells TMZ the network "defamed" her family because "nothing that aired is what happened" in real life. Kathleen tells us MTV set up shots and heavily edited footage in the episode -- which revolves around Isiah, his baby mama Christinna ( right ) and the birth of their daughter Destiny. Kathleen says she's particularly upset with a scene involving a DNA test she bought for Christinna -- claiming she came off as a cold-hearted ***** because MTV left out one key detail -- "They didnt show that [Christinna] had told us she had had sex with some other guy." Now, Green says her family wants to sue the network for defamation. Calls to MTV have not been returned.

http://m.tmz.com/article_head.ftl?i...2/01/16-and-pregnant-family-furious-with-mtv/


----------



## KarraAnn

As Maci would say "when you bought that DNA test...MTV made you do that??" lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Granny needs to have a seat. Sure editing is part of reality TV, but when it comes down to it one thing that can't be changed is that what was said and done, was said and done.  No matter the amount of editing...

She was coldhearted and so what if she had sex with somebody else.  That's none of her business, that's between Isiah and Christinna.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

If the grandmother never acted or said what she said especially on camera then MTV could have never aired it.  So blaming MTV is a copout!  IMO of course


----------



## BudgetBeauty

KarraAnn said:


> "16 and pregnant family--Furious with MTV"- One of the families featured on this week's episode of MTV 's " 16 and Pregnant " is threatening to sue the network -- claiming producers schemed to portray them as reckless, unsupportive relatives. Kathleen Green ( left ) -- the grandmother of baby daddy Isiah -- tells TMZ the network "defamed" her family because "nothing that aired is what happened" in real life. Kathleen tells us MTV set up shots and heavily edited footage in the episode -- which revolves around Isiah, his baby mama Christinna ( right ) and the birth of their daughter Destiny. Kathleen says she's particularly upset with a scene involving a DNA test she bought for Christinna -- claiming she came off as a cold-hearted ***** because MTV left out one key detail -- *"They didnt show that [Christinna] had told us she had had sex with some other guy."* Now, Green says her family wants to sue the network for defamation. Calls to MTV have not been returned.


 
She must think people are dumb. WHY would Christinna tell these toxic people she cheated on their relative when they already hated her? That makes no sense. Granny needs to sit down.


----------



## KarraAnn

Granny is money hungry. Like someone else said, she wanted to cash in when her grandson went to the NFL. Since that's not going to happen, she needs a plan B.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Watched this episode last night and Isiah's family was TOXIC.  They just seemed like a bunch of bitter women.  Christinna handled that DNA issue well because I would have cussed somebody OUT!  _


----------



## Jahpson

Catalina_Beth said:


> If the grandmother never acted or said what she said especially on camera then MTV could have never aired it.  So blaming MTV is a copout!  IMO of course



thank you! and this is why i don't understand people who try to blame editing.

that wasn't a stuntwoman staying those things, it was YOU!


----------



## chantal1922

Granny needs to have a seat!


----------



## Jahpson

MM83 said:


> Yes, they're divorced or about to be. She moved back to NY to be with her Mom and she's a sophomore in college now. Isiah quit coming around to help and she was alone with Destiny. Can't say I blame her for leaving.



and I bet she will graduate soon and have a nice career with more then enough money to support her daughter and herself, while Isiah & co. will be sitting on their ass all day pondering the shoulda woulda couldas!!! Lame ass family


----------



## chantal1922

^^ yes indeed


----------



## MM83

Jahpson said:


> and I bet she will graduate soon and have a nice career with more then enough money to support her daughter and herself, while Isiah & co. will be sitting on their ass all day pondering the shoulda woulda couldas!!! Lame ass family



I certainly hope so. She was a sweet girl. She's also refusing to do Teen Mom, which as much as I'd like to see her do good, she seems like she already knows the perils of doing Teen Mom. 

Speaking of...have we seen Amber's latest doozy? She got Leah (very poorly) tatted on her side. She's such a doting mother. 

http://perezhilton.com/2010-12-01-amber-portwood-tattoos-huge-portrait-of-baby-leah-on-her-side


----------



## bridurkin

^That is one of the worst portrait tattoos I have ever seen!  It looks like a Weebel doll.  Sad, but so is Maci's giant notebook piece of paper tattoo.


----------



## selkiewriter

That's not a very good tat. Are we sure it isn't supposed to actually be Amber? Like she got a tattoo of herself?


----------



## MM83

selkiewriter said:


> That's not a very good tat. Are we sure it isn't supposed to actually be Amber? Like she got a tattoo of herself?



That actually wouldn't surprise me. 

Maci's tattoos make me sad. I think she's so pretty, but she's got them all over her now. Nothing wrong with tattoos, but when they're all over your body it distracts.


----------



## divadivine682

OMG! That tattoo!!!!! :lolots::lolots: Im all for getting a tattoo of something for your kid (i have my sons initials on my ankle....) but dammmm thats a really bad one. I kinda feel bad for her!! LOL I would HATE to have that on my body forever when someone clearly messed up on it.


----------



## Jahpson

awful tat


----------



## babieejae1101

That tattoo is dnmsaa! And she complains that she and Gary have no money!


----------



## chantal1922

That tat is the worst. Epic fail.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Wow... bad tattoo. Bad acrylics. The tat isn't even finished (notice the oh-so-classy ROSE missing the center?)... 


Winner!


----------



## MM83

Just think how classy she'll look in a bikini.


----------



## Jahpson

did she get her ged yet?


----------



## sun.shyne

_That tattoo is terrible_


----------



## cindyuwho

I have two friends with tattoos.  One done by an artist.  It is a tiger and although I don't really care for tattoos it is very beautifully done lots of color shading and obviously by someone with LOTS of talent.  My other friend well ick looks like a grade school kid did it...sort of like Ambers!


----------



## kattykay

I just watched one episode, I dont remember their names but they were panning for gold for extra money.  Seriously????  This isnt 1850, you need extra money go get a second job!!


----------



## Fashionista_

Why is Amber that awful colour?! Taking her name a little too literally methinks ...


----------



## pursegrl12

kattykay said:


> I just watched one episode, I dont remember their names but they were panning for gold for extra money. Seriously???? *This isnt 1850, you need extra money go get a second job*!!


----------



## Jahpson

kattykay said:


> I just watched one episode, I dont remember their names but they were panning for gold for extra money.  Seriously????  This isnt 1850, you need extra money go get a second job!!



*dead*


----------



## chantal1922

kattykay said:


> I just watched one episode, I dont remember their names but they were panning for gold for extra money.  Seriously????  This isnt 1850, you need extra money go get a second job!!


rofl


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yawn... about the only thing to say about this episode is I CAN"T STAND the sound of their voices. Like nails on a chalkboard. Screech. This coming from someone who LIKES a GOOD southern accent.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^I am having a hard time understanding him


----------



## Heath-kkf

^ That, too. But overall a yawn of an episode so far.

 I don't see what message it's really sending except "go ahead, have sex with someone you barely know and have a baby, your family will support you/ help you take care of him/her."


----------



## coconutsboston

I can't believe Kayla just got on a horse with her infant Rylan!  WTF, over??


----------



## Heath-kkf

Another instance of bad MTV editing, if the baby was born on January 19th, why do they still have their Christmas Tree and stockings up on the wall?


----------



## cindyuwho

Heath-kkf said:


> Yawn... about the only thing to say about this episode is I CAN"T STAND the sound of their voices. Like nails on a chalkboard. Screech. This coming from someone who LIKES a GOOD southern accent.


 
I was watching with my son.  We both have a southern accent but even we were making fun of their terrible hick drawl!


----------



## selkiewriter

Ooooo yaaaaaaaaaaa'll down at MTV best jump all over that Teen Mom pageants idea faster 'n spit on a griddle.

I never thought I would miss hearing Beeeeeentley so much!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean really, is MTV only going to the deep back woods of the south for this crop of teen moms?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

coconutsboston said:


> I can't believe Kayla just got on a horse with her infant Rylan! WTF, over??


 
I know! And that horse was not looking calm!!!

I really think Kayla needs to grow up big time and stop depending on mommy. JR gets them a cute little house and is fixing it up for them and she's all "No i'm not moving. I'm not leaving my mom! Get over it!". Wow really?? You prefer living in your parents and sharing separate bedrooms? Grow up and live your own life already! That boy is more then willing to support you and have a life with you!

And it hink MTV needs new girls already. They all seem the same. Why not go to big cities like LA or NYC and get a different demographic?


----------



## Chantilly0379

HOTasFCUK said:


> I know! And that horse was not looking calm!!!
> 
> I really think Kayla needs to grow up big time and stop depending on mommy. JR gets them a cute little house and is fixing it up for them and she's all "No i'm not moving. I'm not leaving my mom! Get over it!". Wow really?? You prefer living in your parents and sharing separate bedrooms? Grow up and live your own life already! That boy is more then willing to support you and have a life with you!
> 
> And it hink MTV needs new girls already. They all seem the same. Why not go to big cities like LA or NYC and get a different demographic?


 
This was the first time I watched this one...I can understand not wanting to get married just bc you had a baby in all but all I kept thinking is this girl doesn't know how lucky she is...did she watch what poor Maci when thru with Beeently's dad.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Chantilly0379 said:


> This was the first time I watched this one...I can understand not wanting to get married just bc you had a baby in all but all I kept thinking is this girl doesn't know how lucky she is...did she watch what poor Maci when thru with Beeently's dad.


 
Yup and for some reason they remind me of Maci and Ryan. Even their families and the close relationship is very similar. The only difference is JR actually gives a damn about his child!!!


----------



## laurineg1

I agree.  I'm tired of watching the same type of girls (who mumble and can't understand a word they're saying).  They should go to New York or California, just to get a different perspective.


----------



## Belle49

Wow I'm surprised so many of you had a hard time understanding her. I understood her perfectly.


----------



## aklein

I get that she is country. I'm a little surprised that she went hunting while she was so far along. I just don't know how she could sit in a tree stand for so long. I wouldn't think it would be comfortable and it would be tough to squat out in the woods.


----------



## DC-Cutie

One thing I will do is applaud the father.  He was the ONLY father we've seen on this show that has stepped up to the plate and said: our families don't need to take care of us.  that's my job.  LOVE IT..

Went out, started getting the house fixed up and ready to make a family.


----------



## aklein

Am I the only one that dislikes the transition from a screenshot to hand-drawn picture.  It makes everyone look fugly and their noses look weird.


----------



## Jahpson

^ agreed




Heath-kkf said:


> Another instance of bad MTV editing, if the baby was born on January 19th, why do they still have their Christmas Tree and stockings up on the wall?



i had neighbors who left their lights up until July 4th!


----------



## gsmom

Awesome. Now I can't get "Beeeentley" out of my head.


----------



## aklein

Wow, Kayla has no damn sense.  Thank goodness JR had half a brain to take charge of the situation.  That horse looked like he was getting ready to throw her.
I'm guessing the horse was agitated because of the smell of the baby and that Kayla's appearance had changed.  Horses are so fickle that way.


----------



## Jahpson

that horse scene freaked me out


----------



## Beenie

Is it strange to anyone else how many of these "couples" are getting married this season? They aren't engaged 15 times and then break up like past seasons either, they're actually hitched.


----------



## Lanier

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean really, is MTV only going to the deep back woods of the south for this crop of teen moms?



I promise not all of Alabama is like what is on this show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Say it ain't so....   AMBER PREGGERS AGAIN!

Well, at least she's no longer technically a teen?

Amber Portwood, a troubled young woman featured on MTV's 'Teen Mom,' is pregnant once again, Star Magazine reports. Already, she is the mother to two year old daughter, Leah.

Amber is scared to death about what's to come," an insider told the magazine. "She adores Leah, but she doesn't really want to be tied down with another baby."

Portwood has had a tumultuous year. In November, she was charged with domestic violence assault against her ex-fiancee Gary Shirley; a week later, she was given Leah back from the state of Indiana, which had seized her after the charges.

*Now dating cage fighter named ******* Yunker, Star says that Portwood is hoping that the child is Shirley's nonetheless. "She thinks they're meant to be together," the magazine said.*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/14/teen-mom-amber-portwood-pregnant-report_n_796813.html


----------



## GOALdigger

DC-Cutie said:


> Say it ain't so.... AMBER PREGGERS AGAIN!
> 
> Well, at least she's no longer technically a teen?
> 
> Amber Portwood, a troubled young woman featured on MTV's 'Teen Mom,' is pregnant once again, Star Magazine reports. Already, she is the mother to two year old daughter, Leah.
> 
> Amber is scared to death about what's to come," an insider told the magazine. "She adores Leah, but she doesn't really want to be tied down with another baby."
> 
> Portwood has had a tumultuous year. In November, she was charged with domestic violence assault against her ex-fiancee Gary Shirley; a week later, she was given Leah back from the state of Indiana, which had seized her after the charges.
> 
> *Now dating cage fighter named ******* Yunker, Star says that Portwood is hoping that the child is Shirley's nonetheless. "She thinks they're meant to be together," the magazine said.*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/14/teen-mom-amber-portwood-pregnant-report_n_796813.html


 

in the words of martin

Damn, damn, damn


----------



## aklein

GOALdigger said:


> in the words of martin
> 
> Damn, damn, damn



Seriously, that has to be false .... right?


----------



## mainguyen504

DC-Cutie said:


> Say it ain't so....   AMBER PREGGERS AGAIN!
> 
> Well, at least she's no longer technically a teen?
> 
> Amber Portwood, a troubled young woman featured on MTV's 'Teen Mom,' is pregnant once again, Star Magazine reports. Already, she is the mother to two year old daughter, Leah.
> 
> Amber is scared to death about what's to come," an insider told the magazine. "She adores Leah, but she doesn't really want to be tied down with another baby."
> 
> Portwood has had a tumultuous year. In November, she was charged with domestic violence assault against her ex-fiancee Gary Shirley; a week later, she was given Leah back from the state of Indiana, which had seized her after the charges.
> 
> *Now dating cage fighter named ******* Yunker, Star says that Portwood is hoping that the child is Shirley's nonetheless. "She thinks they're meant to be together," the magazine said.*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/12/14/teen-mom-amber-portwood-pregnant-report_n_796813.html



shut the front door!
that girl seriously has problems, if shes really pregnant. she does not deserve to have another child, much less the one she already has. 
girls like her, who pop out kids for ****z and gigglez piss me off to no end.
sorry, just had to rant.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I don't tend to believe these magazines "Star", " InTouch Weekly", and the like. It's all about getting the story first and not always about confirming the truth of their story. In many instances, I don't find them any more trustworthy then the national enquirer.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Isn't this "my birth control got cancelled out by anti-biotics" story getting a little, already told?


----------



## scarlett_2005

This girl is so clueless. All she does is laugh and smile about everything. 

What the heck was her mom thinking? She should have never allowed the bf to move in with them. What did she think would happen?


----------



## Jeneen

I'm about to jump through the TV and smack this Nathan guy.


----------



## buzzytoes

It always makes me a little sad to see these girls that clearly have no backbone. It makes me think they are going to end up just going from one a$$hole to another for the rest of their life.


----------



## selkiewriter

Heath-kkf said:


> Isn't this "my birth control got cancelled out by anti-biotics" story getting a little, already told?



It's a little better than the 'condoms are just in the way and we are dumb' excuse that was pretty much the theme song this season. At least they were using something even though someone should have pointed out the birth control versus antibiotics thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> I don't tend to believe these magazines "Star", " InTouch Weekly", and the like. It's all about getting the story first and not always about confirming the truth of their story. In many instances, I don't find them any more trustworthy then the national enquirer.



hey the enquirer broke the John Edwards story, Bill Cosby lovechild story and a few others...

I do believe that some of the stories are far fetched, but with a pregnancy, time will te..


----------



## couture diva

Meet the Cast of Teen Mom 2!

Move over Farrah, Catelynn, Amber and Maci: Meet the brand-new cast of Teen Mom 2!

The new Us Weekly, out today, reveals which 16 and Pregnant stars will star in the MTV reality hit, premiering Jan. 11 at 10 p.m. -- and spoke with all four young women for exclusive interviews.

*Leah Messer:* This bubbly cheerleader and her beau Corey Simms had only been dating a month when she discovered she was pregnant -- with twins! The 18-year-old Clay, Va. native is now proud mom to Aliannah and Aleeah, 12 months -- but she and Simms broke up after she cheated with an ex.

*Jenelle Evans:* This 19-year-old Oak Island, N.C. native is mom to son Jace, 16 months, but is estranged from the father, Andrew Lewis, 25.

*Kailyn Lowry:* All but abandoned by her own family when she learned she was pregnant with son Isaac, now 11 months, Lowry, 18, found sanctuary with the family of Isaac's dad, Jonathan "Jo" Rivera. Find out where the Nazareth, Penn. native is living now and how baby "Izzy" is doing.

*Chelsea Houska:* Mother to Aubree, now 15 months, this 19-year-old from Sioux Falls, Idaho clashed bitterly with her ex Adam Lind. Lind, 19, was MIA for three weeks after Aubree's birth and called their daughter "a mistake." Have they reconnected?


http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvmusic/news/meet-the-cast-of-teen-mom-2-20101512


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, this crop is interesting.  I remember all of them.

Jenelle was HELL ON WHEELS. Making Farrah and her attitude seem angelic.  Always cursing at her mother and not even caring about her child.

Chelsea - I had high hopes that she was going to stand her ground and remove Adam from her daughters birth certificate, after those nasty text messages he sent.  Her father was very supportive but not overbearing.  He was so concerned about her finishing school.  I hope she did.

Leah - was hot to trot.  that's all I have to say about that!


----------



## aklein

selkiewriter said:


> It's a little better than the 'condoms are just in the way and we are dumb' excuse that was pretty much the theme song this season. At least they were using something even though someone should have pointed out the birth control versus antibiotics thing.


 
At least the 'condoms are in the way' or 'condoms feel icky' excuses are honest.  I don't honestly believe that this girl was correctly taking her bc.  Only certain antibiotics actually cancel out your bc.  

The cast for the next season of Teen Moms looks interesting. The only one that seemed like she could actually make something decent out of the situation was Kailynn.  Her bf's family was very supportive and it seemed like her bf finally got his ass in gear.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> At least the 'condoms are in the way' or 'condoms feel icky' excuses are honest.  I don't honestly believe that this girl was correctly taking her bc.  Only certain antibiotics actually cancel out your bc.
> 
> The cast for the next season of Teen Moms looks interesting. The only one that seemed like she could actually make something decent out of the situation was Kailynn.  Her bf's family was very supportive and it seemed like her bf finally got his ass in gear.



Was Kailynn the one who's mother was basically a piece of sh&t?  And Jo's mother seemed very loving and caring towards her?


----------



## lovehgss1

I just read that Teen Mom Amber Portwood is pregnant with her 2nd child. 

Oops I posted this before I went back saw that someone had already posted the same information. Sorry.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, this crop is interesting.  I remember all of them.
> 
> Jenelle was HELL ON WHEELS. Making Farrah and her attitude seem angelic.  Always cursing at her mother and not even caring about her child.
> 
> *Chelsea - I had high hopes that she was going to stand her ground and remove Adam from her daughters birth certificate, after those nasty text messages he sent.  Her father was very supportive but not overbearing.  He was so concerned about her finishing school.  I hope she did.
> *
> Leah - was hot to trot.  that's all I have to say about that!



i'm glad she's one of them... i really want to see how she's been.. i felt SO bad for her after those text messages from the baby's father. what a complete Dbag. I cried for her.

the only other one i remember is the one with twins - will be interesting to see where she's at also.


----------



## couture diva

DC-Cutie said:


> Was Kailynn the one who's mother was basically a piece of sh&t? And Jo's mother seemed very loving and caring towards her?


 
Yep that was her. Im interested in seeing how Leah is doing with 2 kids and she is trying to get baby daddy back.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> Was Kailynn the one who's mother was basically a piece of sh&t? And Jo's mother seemed very loving and caring towards her?


 
Beat me to it, but yeah I am interested to see how that is going. 



couture diva said:


> Yep that was her. Im interested in seeing how Leah is doing with 2 kids and she is trying to get baby daddy back.


 
 I mean she was struggling with twins and bf drama.  The twins' father actually wanted to be involved in their life and try to be a family.  And Lea just cheated on him and then would get mad at him for moving on.  That is going to be messy for sure.


----------



## Jahpson

> "She adores Leah, but *she doesn't really want to be tied down with another baby.*"



so she just wants to run around having unprotected sex without the consequences? Amber STFU and STFD!!!!


----------



## Jahpson

couture diva said:


> *Jenelle Evans:* This 19-year-old Oak Island, N.C. native is mom to son Jace, 16 months, but is estranged from the father, Andrew Lewis, 25.


----------



## aklein

Jahpson said:


> so she just wants to run around having unprotected sex without the consequences? Amber STFU and STFD!!!!


 
That's my interpretation.


----------



## couture diva

Here's the trailer for Season 2 and it just answered alot of our question/interest

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20449708,00.html


----------



## Sassys

So the girl that had the twins, married the babies' father.


----------



## Lush Life

Sassys said:


> So the girl that had the twins, married the babies' father.


 
I hope they make it, because he really seemed to love his babies.


----------



## Jahpson

awww that is so sweet!

She is smart for marrying him, he is definitely husband material!

*dead* @ his vest. Did they go hunting on their honeymoon?


----------



## MM83

Mmmmm, that Real Tree vest is dreamy....

Kidding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder what happened to the black girl that was adopted by a white family and her boyfriend was an 'aspiring rapper'.  I don't remember her name, but I do remember that she was pretty until she opened her mouth and most of her teeth were missing..


----------



## aklein

^Oh yeah ... they were in central PA, I think.  Just looked it up ... Valerie and her loser bf couldn't get a job.
Why can't any of these dudes get jobs?  They won't even work at fast food places.  It's like they expect jobs to just fall into their laps.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder what happened to the black girl that was adopted by a white family and her boyfriend was an 'aspiring rapper'. I don't remember her name, but *I do remember that she was pretty until she opened her mouth and most of her teeth were missing*..


----------



## pinklipgloss33

For the love of me I just can't seem to wrap my arms around the fact that these parents are letting their 16 year old children boyfriends move in with them!  :weird:

On last night episode, the sister had more sense than the mother!  
I can't believe she let that lazy douche lay up on their couch and sleep/play video games DURING THE DAY while the daughter is at school and she is taking care of the baby.
Just simply blows my mind.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Sassys said:


> So the girl that had the twins, married the babies' father.


 
Congrats to them! I hope the girl matured quite a bit because he deserved better than her. He was such a committed father, and he tried to make their family work.



> I wonder what happened to the black girl that was adopted by a white family and her boyfriend was an 'aspiring rapper'. I don't remember her name, but I do remember that she was pretty until she opened her mouth and most of her teeth were missing..


 
I really liked her. She seemed to make the best of her situation.


----------



## PrettyInPink

So, are the other Teen Mom girls not going to do the show anymore?


----------



## Jeneen

> MTV isn't starting from scratch with Teen Mom 2, the follow-up to the sometimes controversial reality show Teen Mom. Instead, it's bringing back four girls from the second season of 16 and Pregnant to see where their lives as young mothers have taken them.
> 
> The girls  Chelsea, Jenelle, Kailyn and Leah  are all facing a unique set of challenges as they raise their babies while still growing up themselves.
> 
>  CHELSEA: Raising a daughter, Aubree. Chelsea is still involved with her baby's father, Adam, but it's a tumultuous relationship  and one that Chelsea's friends and family would like to see end. A popular softball star, Chelsea dropped out of high school during her senior year while she was pregnant. The show will follow Chelsea as she moves into a new place with her best friend and dreams of enrolling in beauty school.
> 
>  JENELLE: Raising a son, Jace. The father is completely out of the picture, leaving Jenelle to rely on her own mother, Barbara, for parenting help. Jenelle is a party girl, and has trouble reconciling that part of her life with her mothering duties. Eventually, Barbara takes matters into her own hands and sues her daughter for custody of Jace. Meanwhile, Jenelle enrolls in college courses, works to support herself.
> 
>  KAILYN: Raising a son, Isaac. Kailyn's boyfriend Jo and his family supported her throughout the pregnancy and even took her in after Kailyn's mother left her with no place to go. But when Kailyn and Jo's relationship suffers, she moves into the basement as she juggles two part-time jobs and a full course load at community college.
> 
>  LEAH: Raising twin girls, Alianna and Aleeah. Leah has been trying to make things work with the girls' father, Corey, but they broke up after she cheated on him with an ex-boyfriend. When Leah discovers that one of the babies is dealing with health issues, her bond with Corey strengthens and they try to reconcile.
> 
> Teen Mom 2 premieres Jan. 11 (10 p.m. ET) on MTV.


 from people.com


----------



## PrettyInPink

So, Teen Mom 2 will follow a new group of girls and Teen Mom will follow the group we're used to seeing? Or is there no Teen Mom anymore?


----------



## Jeneen

^that's what i'm wondering


----------



## Ladybug09

On Wendy Williams she said that there are reports that some girls are getting pregnant on purpose to get on this show.

I think they should have stopped at the first set...followed their lives and do more of a documentatry of "what happens when you are a teen who gets pregnant?" instead of a glorification of teen pregnancy. I stopped watching this show a long time ago.


The new moms:
http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/15/mtv-chooses-new-teen-moms/?hpt=Sbin


----------



## Heath-kkf

PrettyInPink said:


> So, Teen Mom 2 will follow a new group of girls and Teen Mom will follow the group we're used to seeing? Or is there no Teen Mom anymore?



There will be another season of Teen Mom with Maci and all those girls. You know these series tend to follow and follow they are probably still filming for Teen Mom season 3 so it may air after this 'Teen Mom 2' season is over. Or there might be another '16 & pregnant' season in between them, I don't know.


----------



## nc.girl

Heath-kkf said:


> There will be another season of Teen Mom with Maci and all those girls. You know these series tend to follow and follow they are probably still filming for Teen Mom season 3 so it may air after this 'Teen Mom 2' season is over. Or there might be another '16 & pregnant' season in between them, I don't know.



I hope they do another season with Maci and the other girls from that season. I really enjoy watching Maci; she seems to have a decent amount of sense about her. She appears to be a really great Mom even though she's so young.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Ladybug09 said:


> On Wendy Williams she said that there are reports that some girls are getting pregnant on purpose to get on this show.
> 
> I think they should have stopped at the first set...followed their lives and do more of a documentatry of "what happens when you are a teen who gets pregnant?" instead of a glorification of teen pregnancy. I stopped watching this show a long time ago.
> 
> 
> The new moms:
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/15/mtv-chooses-new-teen-moms/?hpt=Sbin



Yeah, but you have to take that with a grain of salt the whole "getting pregnant on purpose thing". Girls don't snap their fingers and say I want to have a baby so I am going to have unprotected sex one time and it is going to happen.

It's doesn't happen that easy. For example, the Felicia girl from this season said she has basically been having unprotected sex with her boyfriend for 2 years before she finally ended up pregnant. 

I don't think they have had this problem yet because so far all of the girls featured on "16 & pregnant" were already pregnant when the 1st season aired in the summer of 2009.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> *On Wendy Williams she said that there are reports that some girls are getting pregnant on purpose to get on this show.*


 
Possibly, but IIRC, while the 1st season was airing, the 3rd season was filming. So none of the girls of the 2nd or 3rd season knew how big the show was going to become. I could buy the 4th season girls possibly messing around to get on the show, but I don't think the prior seasons did. The children who were shown this season are over a year old now.


----------



## babieejae1101

Ladybug09 said:


> On Wendy Williams she said that there are reports that some girls are getting pregnant on purpose to get on this show.
> 
> *I think they should have stopped at the first set...followed their lives and do more of a documentatry of "what happens when you are a teen who gets pregnant?" instead of a glorification of teen pregnancy. I stopped watching this show a long time ago.*
> 
> 
> The new moms:
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/15/mtv-chooses-new-teen-moms/?hpt=Sbin



I agree with this. One season was enough of 16 and pregnant and I think that they should not have Teen Mom 2. They have taken it too far. The girls might be getting pregnant to get on the show, but from the above posts, it seems that they were already pregnant when the other seasons were airing. The girl from next weeks episode (Ashley Salazar) was supposed to be on last season, but was pushed to this season. She had her kid last year. I guess only time will tell if girls are getting pregnant just to be on the show. I mean, there was a pregnancy pact in MA, so anything is possible.  A lot of these teens want publicity. I mean, for months, the girls from the 1st season of 16 and Pregnant  were in tabloid magazines. I would go into the supermarket, and would see the covers when I would check out. It's just glamorizing it by saying, if you get pregnant as a teen, you can be on tv, and have people magazine do an article about you.


----------



## Jeneen

This show and the spin offs and second seasons are not about helping kids, the network is about making *$$$*.

I was watching the unseen moments show which had a lot of scenes about money troubles and more "real deal" stuff than was shown in the episodes. I made a comment to my DF that these scenes should be shown in the regular programs to make it more real for teens, and not just about cute baby clothes and being a new family. DF reminded me that if they did that, they would not be able to milk out another show and make more *$$$* - duh! That's why I am marrying him, for his smarts and cynicism


----------



## Ladybug09

What planet do you live on? Yes, it does happen and all the time. My Mom is a provider and takes care of many of these young/teens, who get pregnant on purpose, don't use BC, etc, etc.

This is a reality....I'm not just talking out of my behind...

Felica is an example, but I can guarantee she is NOT the norm.



Heath-kkf said:


> Yeah, but you have to take that with a grain of salt the whole "getting pregnant on purpose thing". *Girls don't snap their fingers and say I want to have a baby so I am going to have unprotected sex one time and it is going to happen.*
> 
> It's doesn't happen that easy. For example, the Felicia girl from this season said she has basically been having unprotected sex with her boyfriend for 2 years before she finally ended up pregnant.
> 
> I don't think they have had this problem yet because so far all of the girls featured on "16 & pregnant" were already pregnant when the 1st season aired in the summer of 2009.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

babieejae1101 said:


> I agree with this. One season was enough of 16 and pregnant and I think that they should not have Teen Mom 2. They have taken it too far. The girls might be getting pregnant to get on the show, but from the above posts, it seems that they were already pregnant when the other seasons were airing. The girl from next weeks episode (Ashley Salazar) was supposed to be on last season, but was pushed to this season. She had her kid last year. I guess only time will tell if girls are getting pregnant just to be on the show. *I mean, there was a pregnancy pact in MA*, so anything is possible. A lot of these teens want publicity. I mean, for months, the girls from the 1st season of 16 and Pregnant were in tabloid magazines. I would go into the supermarket, and would see the covers when I would check out. It's just glamorizing it by saying, if you get pregnant as a teen, you can be on tv, and have people magazine do an article about you.


 
I live in MA, and I still don't believe this pact is real. I remember that one of the girls that was accused of being the leader of the group said something like why would I purposefully get pregnant when I have no job, no college degree, and no family stability.


----------



## xostephie

Ladybug09 said:


> I think they should have stopped at the first set...followed their lives and do more of a documentatry of "what happens when you are a teen who gets pregnant?" instead of a glorification of teen pregnancy. I stopped watching this show a long time ago.
> 
> 
> The new moms:
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/15/mtv-chooses-new-teen-moms/?hpt=Sbin




Agreed. Truthfully, I think this show really does glorify teen pregnancy. I'm not even a teen (mid 20's), but watching this show makes me wanna run out and get preggers, lol. And truth be told, I hadn't even thought about a kid until I watched 16 and pregnant.

It just makes me wonder, if this show makes me, a stable adult, want to have children, how many teenagers that watch it feel the same way?


----------



## Jeneen

BudgetBeauty said:


> I live in MA, and I still don't believe this pact is real. I remember that one of the girls that was accused of being the leader of the group said something like *why would I purposefully get pregnant when I have no job, no college degree, and no family stability*.


 
LOL I would have answered her with, "I don't know either, that's why I'm asking you."

Sorry, that's mean, done now.


----------



## Jeneen

xostephie said:


> Agreed. Truthfully, I think this show really does glorify teen pregnancy. I'm not even a teen (mid 20's), but *watching this show makes me wanna run out and get preggers, lol.* And truth be told, I hadn't even thought about a kid until I watched 16 and pregnant.
> 
> It just makes me wonder, if this show makes me, a stable adult, want to have children, how many teenagers that watch it feel the same way?


 
I have the opposite reaction. I'm in a stable relationship, have degrees, an advancing career, make enough with my partner to get by and save a teeny bit, we want children in the future. But this show FREAKS ME OUT on having children. It really stresses me, but I can't peel my eyes from it.

ETA - maybe I feel this way because I understand paying bills, limited budgets, working long hours, needing to keep a job, and not having the fall back of parents, and these girls on the show are naive to that first hand. It is one thing to watch your mom be a young and/or single mom, it is another to be a young/single mom yourself.


----------



## MM83

Jeneen said:


> I have the opposite reaction. I'm in a stable relationship, have degrees, an advancing career, make enough with my partner to get by and save a teeny bit, we want children in the future. But this show FREAKS ME OUT on having children. It really stresses me, but I can't peel my eyes from it.
> 
> *ETA - maybe I feel this way because I understand paying bills, limited budgets, working long hours, needing to keep a job, and not having the fall back of parents, and these girls on the show are naive to that first hand. It is one thing to watch your mom be a young and/or single mom, it is another to be a young/single mom yourself.*



This. It makes me think about it more and want one (a teensy bit), but then the responsible side of me touches on all the same points as you mentioned. I know, watching these kids, we have so much more than they can give, but I'm still not quite there yet. 

With these girls, they've been taken care of their entire lives, they're kids, why wouldn't they be? Mom and Dad will fix everything, including the baby they're about to have. They have zero concept of what it's really like to grow up and be a functioning, responsible adult. What's really sad is they'll miss the experience as it's supposed to be had.


----------



## xostephie

MM83 said:


> This. It makes me think about it more and want one (a teensy bit), but then the responsible side of me touches on all the same points as you mentioned. I know, watching these kids, we have so much more than they can give, but I'm still not quite there yet.


 
I'm in the same boat. I think maybe this show brings out my desire a bit more since I am single, but for me it's one of those passing thoughts when I watch this show, and then immediately snap out of it and say to myself I'm definitely not ready!

But I do feel bad for the girls, and I've really started to worry about the message this show is sending. I know they've shown girls whose parents kicked them out or the parents aren't supportive, but all the girls get help from their boyfriend's family, etc. I think it would be good to show a teen mom that really struggles-the one that gets no help from family; has to go apply for Food Stamps, WIC, etc-rather than showing girls who get all of their problems solved. But then again, knowing MTV, they'd probably find a way to make it appealing to teens.


----------



## babieejae1101

From PerezHilton.com 

Teen Mom Amber Denies Pregnancy
Filed under: Reality Television > MTV > Baby Blabber


This is the best news we've heard all day. Let's just pray she's being honest!

Earlier today, it was reported that Teen Mom star Amber Portwood was pregnant with her second child. This was disturbing news considering how "well" she's done raising the two-year-old she already has and her infamous temper, which has already gotten her into a heap of legal trouble.

Thankfully, MTV got her to make a statement and she's officially denying being with child:

"The rumors are absolutely falseI'm not pregnant," Portwood says in a statement via MTV. "I'm working hard to be the best mom to my daughter. I have no plans to have more kids anytime soon."

Good! Smart decision! We'd like to see more of those in the future!

P.S. - Sources are claiming that someone "made up the story to sell to magazines." Has anyone seen Amber's banking statement as of late? That would have been an easy way to make s few $$$! Just saying!


http://perezhilton.com/2010-12-15-teen-mom-amber-portwood-not-pregnant#respond


----------



## Jahpson

couture diva said:


> Meet the Cast of Teen Mom 2!
> 
> 
> *Leah Messer:* This bubbly cheerleader and her beau Corey Simms had only been dating a month when she discovered she was pregnant -- with twins! The 18-year-old Clay, Va. native is now proud mom to Aliannah and Aleeah, 12 months -- but she and Simms broke up after she cheated with an ex.
> 
> *Jenelle Evans:* This 19-year-old Oak Island, N.C. native is mom to son Jace, 16 months, but is estranged from the father, Andrew Lewis, 25.
> 
> 
> *Chelsea Houska:* Mother to Aubree, now 15 months, this 19-year-old from Sioux Falls, Idaho clashed bitterly with her ex Adam Lind. Lind, 19, was MIA for three weeks after Aubree's birth and called their daughter "a mistake." Have they reconnected?



these are the only girls I am looking forward to seeing.

I wanted Nikkole on there so bad. But her baby father is now a jailbait so I guess there isn't much to show.


----------



## Jahpson

xostephie said:


> Agreed. Truthfully, I think this show really does glorify teen pregnancy. I'm not even a teen (mid 20's), but watching this show makes me wanna run out and get preggers, lol. And truth be told, I hadn't even thought about a kid until I watched 16 and pregnant.
> 
> It just makes me wonder, if this show makes me, a stable adult, want to have children, how many teenagers that watch it feel the same way?



seeing them pregnant and then when the baby is born and looking at that bundle of joy makes me want to run out and get pregnant.

Then I see that they have to go back to their lives, working/school, dealing with the father of the child...just makes it a turn off for me.

I think it could work for me if I was a stay at home mom, and my husband and I have a good amount of money in the bank where we can comfortably by baby essentials and keep out bills current.


----------



## MM83

Jahpson said:


> seeing them pregnant and then when the baby is born and looking at that bundle of joy makes me want to run out and get pregnant.
> 
> Then I see that they have to go back to their lives, working/school, dealing with the father of the child...just makes it a turn off for me.
> *
> I think it could work for me if I was a stay at home mom, and my husband and I have a good amount of money in the bank where we can comfortably by baby essentials and keep out bills current.*



That's what we're working towards. We've got a few more pay raises to go before that can happen. We've been slowly ticking off a to-do list, if you will, and more $$ is just the final step.


----------



## vanasty

I dont think theres anything glorious about this show at all...

Whats the biggest perk these girls get directly from MTV? I think they only receive 5k to tape 16&Pregnant, but the lucky ones chosen to continue into Teen Mom get 60K a season? ( correct me on the numbers if im wrong please)

MTV themselves dont really do anything thing except film, and its not exactly a pretty glorifying picture at all.

Tabloids though? totally different force of media nature there...Being on a tabloid cover sounds exciting I guess, but once you read the TM articles its  usually a trip back to reality.

These girls have the added bonus of walking away with a little bit of money after 2-3 years. Im not going to shame them for that, I just hope they have the brains to make
that money last the rest of their lives.

Its not like they are being invited to lavish parties, getting endorsements, being invited to talk shows, getting freebees, promoting their books/music....Im not getting the "glorifying" part in all this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

vanasty said:


> I dont think theres anything glorious about this show at all...
> 
> Whats the biggest perk these girls get directly from MTV? I think they only receive 5k to tape 16&Pregnant, but the lucky ones chosen to continue into Teen Mom get 60K a season? ( correct me on the numbers if im wrong please)
> 
> MTV themselves dont really do anything thing except film, and its not exactly a pretty glorifying picture at all.
> 
> Tabloids though? totally different force of media nature there...Being on a tabloid cover sounds exciting I guess, but once you read the TM articles its  usually a trip back to reality.
> 
> These girls have the added bonus of walking away with a little bit of money after 2-3 years. Im not going to shame them for that, I just hope they have the brains to make
> that money last the rest of their lives.
> 
> Its not like they are being invited to lavish parties, getting endorsements, being invited to talk shows, getting freebees, promoting their books/music....Im not getting the "glorifying" part in all this.



ITA.  And the sad thing is, these girls aren't using the money properly.  You can really tell, the way Amber lives in that pig pin.  She could have paid for GED tutoring, but I don't think she really wants get her GED.  She's too busy doing Krav ****, fighting with Gary and sexin' up her new man.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA. And the sad thing is, these girls aren't using the money properly. You can really tell, the way Amber lives in that pig pin. She could have paid for GED tutoring, but I don't think she really wants get her GED. She's too busy doing Krav ****, fighting with Gary and sexin' up her new man.


 
She just got a house, too! She's sharing it with a new boyfriend (well, I am assuming he is new because he doesn't look like the other guy she dated towards the end of the last season). Teen Mom is going forward with a new cast, and it's not like anyone will hire Amber for speaking engagements like they do Maci and Farrah, so she should have saved every last cent.

When all is said and done, I think Farrah will end up light years above everyone else in the cast. She continued her education, got her Associate's very quickly, and is working in a field that she can work consistently and still advance.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BudgetBeauty said:


> She just got a house, too! She's sharing it with a new boyfriend (well, I am assuming he is new because he doesn't look like the other guy she dated towards the end of the last season). Teen Mom is going forward with a new cast, and it's not like anyone will hire Amber for speaking engagements like they do Maci and Farrah, so she should have saved every last cent.
> 
> When all is said and done, I think Farrah will end up light years above everyone else in the cast. She continued her education, got her Associate's very quickly, and is working in a field that she can work consistently and still advance.



All Farrah's missing is an attitude adjustment!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:


> All Farrah's missing is an attitude adjustment!


 
Amen!!


----------



## blue gatorade

did anybody see amber's GIANT tattoo of leah?


----------



## aklein

More Gary and Amber drama.  How does Gary get all this ass?

http://www.okmagazine.com/2010/12/s...ssaulted-by-new-girlfriend-ex-amber-portwood/



Teen Moms Gary Shirley, the father of Amber Portwoods daughter Leah, has found himself a new girlfriend, Ashley, but his problems with Amber havent gone away and instead may have doubled!


A source close to Gary tells OK! that the Teen Mom star recently had a rough night when he was confronted by his current girlfriend Ashley and previous fiancée Amber at his home.

This odd tag team (I call them Double A) of Amber and Ashley is there confronting him about being sexually active and whatnot, the source reveals.

The insider says Gary admitted to Amber, in front of Ashley, that he still has feelings for her to which Amber screamed, Youre not helping the situation, Gary!

According to the source, the conversation got heated and claims that Amber hit Gary.

Amber has recently been charged with two felony counts and one misdemeanor of domestic violence and battery, for a previous altercation with Gary caught on MTVs cameras.

But Garys new girlfriend seemed to be on Ambers side. The source adds to OK! that Ashley went on to slam Gary about both his image and feelings.

OK!s source says both left together to go back to Ambers place, but later Ashley asked if she can come by and pee on her way home.

Once Ashley arrived, the source tells OK! she changed and made herself at home with some Easy Mac and they continued to bicker.

To prove to Amber that Ashley is playing both sides, the source says Gary took a picture of Ashley sitting in his chair the same night.

Gary may have found a new girlfriend, but it sounds like the drama in his life may have doubled!

The source adds that the  Teen Mom star will be spending New Years Eve in NYC with his buddies to watch the ball drop. Maybe some guy time is just what he needs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> How does Gary get all this ass?




I stopped reading here....:lolots:


----------



## aklein

Damn, even more.

http://perezhilton.com/2010-12-20-teen-mom-star-gary-shirley-spends-24k-on-himself




Wow. What a lesson this guy is teaching America's youth!

Sources are reporting that Gary Shirley, infamously known as the baby daddy who was beaten up by Teen Mom star Amber Portwood on the show, has made a huge dent in his bank account in the past couple of weeks doing some major Christmas shopping. Too bad none of the gifts that he bought were for his two-year-old daughter!

Actually, Gary is such a stand-up guy, he's spent over $24,000 in the past few weeks on all kinds of shiz for himself! Included in that hefty bill was a down payment on a new car (which can't drive with his suspended license), a new HDTV, an iPad, a MAC computer, a Playstation 3 and to top it all offer, a VIP weekend trip away to Vegas. Think of all the fun his baby must have had on that trip!

But here's really the worse part, we think. That little girl really doesn't need much now, but sooner than he realizes, his baby is going to need money for school and more food and clothes and what have you. Sources say that Gary hasn't saved a "dime" of the money he's been getting, leaving his baby's financial future in a rather bleak state.

This poor kid couldn't manage to get at least one decent parent to look after her?! Such a shame! 

CPS! Please take note of this!

Tags: amber portwood, baby daddy, daughter, father


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^I really, really hope this isn't true.


----------



## lovehgss1

BudgetBeauty said:


> ^I really, really hope this isn't true.


 
Unfortunately for Leah it's probably is true. Gary isn't as big a mess as Amber but he's pretty much a loser too. Not surprised about his behavior. I hope he's knows he as to pay taxes on the money he's making on that show.


----------



## Jahpson

i weep for Leah.

Both parents have no priorities in order. I can just picture it. Leah in the guidance counselor's office, getting the 411 on all the loans she is going to have to take out to pay for school. That is, if she even gets there. sad


----------



## DC-Cutie

After documenting dozens of teen mothers heart-wrenching stories via its hit 16 and Pregnant and Teen Mom series, MTV will tackle the sensitive issue of abortion with a separate special called No Easy Decision, EW has learned exclusively. *The special, airing Dec. 28 at 11:30 p.m., will follow one former 16 and Pregnant subject, Markai, as she wrestles with the decision after becoming pregnant for a second time.* Dr. Drew Pinsky will also talk with young women who, like 27 percent of teens who end up with unplanned pregnancies, have chosen to end them. MTV sources say the documentary will tackle all sides of the issue, including the importance of contraception and the devastating effects of facing such a decision.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/21/mtv-to-air-special-report-tackling-abortion-dec-28-exclusive/


----------



## michie

No, that dumb ass girl did not get pregnant again! WTF is wrong with these girls??


----------



## michie

Is this the 1st run of the Teen Mom 2 special that's coming on after the 2nd showing of the season finale? Or has anyone seen it before?


----------



## Heath-kkf

michie said:


> Is this the 1st run of the Teen Mom 2 special that's coming on after the 2nd showing of the season finale? Or has anyone seen it before?



It first aired a couple nights ago. It's basically just a summary/replay of each girl's '16 & pregnant' episode. Nothing new.


----------



## michie

Ok, thanks!


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> After documenting dozens of teen mothers heart-wrenching stories via its hit 16 and Pregnant and Teen Mom series, MTV will tackle the sensitive issue of abortion with a separate special called No Easy Decision, EW has learned exclusively. *The special, airing Dec. 28 at 11:30 p.m., will follow one former 16 and Pregnant subject, Markai, as she wrestles with the decision after becoming pregnant for a second time.* Dr. Drew Pinsky will also talk with young women who, like 27 percent of teens who end up with unplanned pregnancies, have chosen to end them. MTV sources say the documentary will tackle all sides of the issue, including the importance of contraception and the devastating effects of facing such a decision.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/21/mtv-to-air-special-report-tackling-abortion-dec-28-exclusive/




Oh that's healthy. Make an entire special devoted to whether or not you'll be getting an abortion. No chance of emotional scaring there.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> After documenting dozens of teen mothers heart-wrenching stories via its hit 16 and Pregnant and Teen Mom series, MTV will tackle the sensitive issue of abortion with a separate special called No Easy Decision, EW has learned exclusively. *The special, airing Dec. 28 at 11:30 p.m., will follow one former 16 and Pregnant subject, Markai, as she wrestles with the decision after becoming pregnant for a second time.* Dr. Drew Pinsky will also talk with young women who, like 27 percent of teens who end up with unplanned pregnancies, have chosen to end them. MTV sources say the documentary will tackle all sides of the issue, including the importance of contraception and the devastating effects of facing such a decision.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/21/mtv-to-air-special-report-tackling-abortion-dec-28-exclusive/


 
Markai had the audacity to place herself in a position to get pregnant AGAIN? That's just bold. No damn sense.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So I started watching last nights episode but fell asleep.  Am I the only one not feeling inter-family adoptions?  I think it can make for too many awkward situations, especially at family gatherings and such.


----------



## Jeneen

^ It can go either way. I wasn't sure if they directly addressed if Lisa's family would tell Callie that Ashley was her biological mother. I hope they do and normalize it, I think that reduces the weirdness. It's the secretism that makes it weird.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I think sometimes it works out for the best, and sometimes it doesn't. My relative adopted a cousin's baby, and it was actually pretty peaceful around. It did help that my cousin moved to another state shortly thereafter, so it wasn't like she constantly saw her child with someone else, calling someone else 'mommy'.


----------



## Jahpson

omg @ Markai's second pregnancy!!!!

She should keep it! Obviously she isn't learning from the first time around. Where is her mother? and is the first baby daddy the father of this one?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> omg @ Markai's second pregnancy!!!!
> 
> She should keep it! Obviously she isn't learning from the first time around. Where is her mother? and is the first baby daddy the father of this one?


 
I don't think she should keep it.  They were struggling with the first one, why bring another into their mess..


----------



## Jahpson

that's her and his fault. not a freak of nature.

they were grown enough to get down AGAIN () they should be grown enough to take care of their responsibilities.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> that's her and his fault. not a freak of nature.
> 
> they were grown enough to get down AGAIN () they should be grown enough to take care of their responsibilities.


 
this I will agree with...


----------



## Jeneen

Jahpson said:


> omg @ Markai's second pregnancy!!!!
> 
> She should keep it! Obviously she isn't learning from the first time around. Where is her mother? and *is the first baby daddy the father of this one?*


 
That's what I want to know.


----------



## ILuvShopping

holy moly.... that girl's mom had the patience of a SAINT. 
she should be soooo grateful that she had such an understanding and loving family. especially one that would let her take her baby back for a 'trial' period.  regular adoptive parents would have told her to screw off essentially.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> After documenting dozens of teen mothers heart-wrenching stories via its hit 16 and Pregnant and Teen Mom series, MTV will tackle the sensitive issue of abortion with a separate special called No Easy Decision, EW has learned exclusively. *The special, airing Dec. 28 at 11:30 p.m., will follow one former 16 and Pregnant subject, Markai, as she wrestles with the decision after becoming pregnant for a second time.* Dr. Drew Pinsky will also talk with young women who, like 27 percent of teens who end up with unplanned pregnancies, have chosen to end them. MTV sources say the documentary will tackle all sides of the issue, including the importance of contraception and the devastating effects of facing such a decision.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2010/12/21/mtv-to-air-special-report-tackling-abortion-dec-28-exclusive/


 

I was just about to post this.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ILuvShopping said:


> holy moly.... that girl's mom had the patience of a SAINT.
> she should be soooo grateful that she had such an understanding and loving family. especially one that would let her take her baby back for a 'trial' period. regular adoptive parents would have told her to screw off essentially.


 

Yeah, my thoughts too. I kept saying to myself "now THAT'S a great mother" - she was so supportive, and direct, and put-together. I think that she is a great example of a good mother. 

The daughter, on the other hand... I can't honestly say I blame her for wanting to go back on her decision, and I can't honestly say that she was WRONG either way (it's not my decision to make and can't judge her either way) - but a decision is just that. You have to make the call and be good with it. I think she made it 10x harder on herself to bring the baby back.


OMG Callie was an adorable baby btw!! This episode had me bawling at a couple points...


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> So I started watching last nights episode but fell asleep.  Am I the only one not feeling inter-family adoptions?  I think it can make for too many awkward situations, especially at family gatherings and such.



Am I the only one who felt like they were all very distant from each other? I didn't get the feeling that the aunt and uncle was close to them at all. The girl was so lost caring for that child, she needed to give her back, IMO.


----------



## Kansashalo

*A Force Behind the Lower Teen Birthrate: MTV's '16 and Pregnant'*

*By Patrik Jonsson, The Christian Science Monitor | Wednesday, December 22, 2010, 3:20 PM
*


http://tv.yahoo.com/blog/a-force-behind-the-lower-teen-birthrate-mtvs-16-and-pregnant--2023


----------



## lovehgss1

Arrest warrant issured for Amber Portwood

http://www.hollybaby.com/2010/12/27/teen-mom-amber-portwood-charges-child-neglect-arrest-warrant/


----------



## MM83

lovehgss1 said:


> Arrest warrant issured for Amber Portwood
> 
> http://www.hollybaby.com/2010/12/27/teen-mom-amber-portwood-charges-child-neglect-arrest-warrant/




Nice. Maybe she'll go to jail, finally.


----------



## reenie_1210

She is in jail!!!! Finally. Poor Leah. New to the thread.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I think Amber should go to jail too, but I can't help but feel bad for Leah.  Where is she in all of this?? I hope she's with Gary...*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I think Amber should go to jail too, but I can't help but feel bad for Leah.  Where is she in all of this?? I hope she's with Gary...*~*



yeah, poor Leah...  All I can think of is that memorable scene when Amber was screaming, Leah looked over and said "Quiet... Now!" - she was so cute.

If it was Gary that beat Amber, he would be in jail.  So yes, I agree, Amber should go to jail.

I wish the couple that adopted Carly would have taken Leah, too.


----------



## MM83

http://starcasm.net/archives/78529

Honestly? I think this is one of the most flattering pictures I've seen of her.

Edit: I hate my computer. I can't get the picture to attach, my FF is all kinds of jacked up.


----------



## lovehgss1

I'm glad she's in jail too. I agree if the roles had been reversed and Gary were filmed threatening and beating on Amber he'd have been in jail month's ago. I'm glad Amber's in jail but I don't have a good opinion of Gary either. He's not violent but he's a total tool IMO. I read that he spent $24,000 on crap yet doesn't spend much on Leah. I agree that Leah would probably be better off away from both of her bio-parents.


----------



## wordpast

I agree. Her mugshot photo is the most flattering I've seen. Sad. 

She's be out soon, MTV will see to that.


----------



## Jahpson

Smh


----------



## nc.girl

lovehgss1 said:


> I'm glad she's in jail too. I agree if the roles had been reversed and Gary were filmed threatening and beating on Amber he'd have been in jail month's ago. I'm glad Amber's in jail but I don't have a good opinion of Gary either. He's not violent but he's a total tool IMO. I read that he spent $24,000 on crap yet doesn't spend much on Leah. I agree that Leah would probably be better off away from both of her bio-parents.



She definitely needs to be in jail. It's bad enough that she hits Gary at all, but if you're dumb enough to do it on TV...wow. 

Neither parent seems to be too great for Leah. It's a really sad situation.


----------



## vanasty

I cant help but feel that if Amber went into intensive therapy sessions much much earlier after Leah was born, all of this could of been prevented.

I remember her talking to a shrink, but barely anything else. I feel immensely sorry for her, shes been angry for a long time and I think shes just beyond the point of "snapped"

I feel like Im in the minority, since it seems like the public reaction is to totally vilify her.


----------



## michie

She's got serious issues and I'm perplexed as to why MTV producers have not stepped in to help her or stop her from whipping her BFs ass on national TV. And, WTF kind of medication is she on? She really needs to be evaluated.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> She's got serious issues and I'm perplexed as to why MTV producers have not stepped in to help her or stop her from whipping her BFs ass on national TV. And, WTF kind of medication is she on? She really needs to be evaluated.



because as one producer put it, MTV isn't there to mediate or get that involved in their lives.  they are there to capture things as they happen...

cop out, if you ask me.  We all know: "we (MTV) needed to get that caught on camera to boost rating$"


----------



## michie

Yes...a cop-out and BS. They would step in on Real World castmates, voting ppl out of houses and whatnot, but these "kids" can run amuck for the sake of ratings? Damned shame...


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Yes...a cop-out and BS. They would step in on Real World castmates, voting ppl out of houses and whatnot, but these "kids" can run amuck for the sake of ratings? Damned shame...



and there is are children involved in the foolishness!  

They stopped Ruthie (RW Hawaii) from driving drunk AND paid for her to go to rehad, so they could stepped in on Amber and Gary.


----------



## michie

Not just Ruthie, DC. They've sent CT home for whipping on ppl, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Not just Ruthie, DC. They've sent CT home for whipping on ppl, too.



yeah, I forgot about CT!

They voted Puck out
Sent David packin' (incident with Tami)


----------



## michie

Exactly. There's really no excuse why they couldn't step in. The fact that there was a child involved should've been the reason alone.


----------



## caitlin1214

Although it was pretty much shown in the previews, they didn't actually show Snooki getting punched in the face when that episode of Jersey Shore actually aired.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did anyone catch the reunion show last night?

It was pretty interesting and confusing at the same time..  Dr Drew doesn't know how to ask the questions we all want to know, especially when it came to Isaiah and Christinna - like are ya'll still married (because I thought she filed for divorce, but it seems as though they are still living together).


----------



## divalicioust

I read on another site that the reunion was taped a long time ago and they were trying to work things out at that point, but they are indeed divorced now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

divalicioust said:


> I read on another site that the reunion was taped a long time ago and they were trying to work things out at that point, but they are indeed divorced now.


 
OK... that's what I was thinking.

I liked Kayla and her BF (can't remember his name) but they were the couple that I think had the best chance of making it as parents and as a married couple.  Supportive parents on both sides, both kids were serious about finishing school and he was serious about getting a job and home prepared for Kayla and the baby.  I liked them.  I hope they make it!

Markai - no comment!


----------



## DC-Cutie

After 24 hours in jail, a judge orders Amber to appear in court and reveal what MTV pays her  and its much more than anyone thought!

It appears Amber Portwood is taking home some pretty major bucks for her role on the MTV hit show Teen Mom  to the tune of $280,000!   In allowing MTV to exploit her life and often volatile personal relationships, the young mom is making more money than most Americans  does this seem fair?


The Teen Mom star was booked on two felony counts and a misdemeanor for domestic battery on Dec. 27., after being picked up by local police at her home in Anderson, Ind., and brought to the Madison County Jail. Upon being released from jail on $5,000 bond, the 20-year-old appeared before Madison County magistrate Steven Clase, using a video feed from the jail, and was ordered to reveal her salary  $280,000!

The Herald Bulletin reports that Amber told the judge that her occupation was a television personality and when first asked to state her salary, her lawyer Kathleen Sweeney objected.

Until further notice, Amber is barred from contacting her ex-boyfriend Gary Shirley indefinitely.

http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/12/29/amber-portwood-teen-mom-salary-gary-shirley-jail/


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:


> It appears Amber Portwood is taking home some pretty major bucks for her role on the MTV hit show Teen Mom  to the tune of $280,000!
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/12/29/amber-portwood-teen-mom-salary-gary-shirley-jail/


 



This is why people should not be PAID for documentaries.


----------



## Miss Kris

Apparently I should have gotten knocked up at 16 and documented it so I'd be rich. Unbelievable. Rewarding bad behavior.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MTV should have set up the payments so that the a portion of their payment is set aside in a trust for the children.


----------



## MM83

Good.God.  Are you kidding me?! $280K?!  Talk about over paid, no wonderno one on Teen Mime works!


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> Did anyone catch the reunion show last night?
> 
> It was pretty interesting and confusing at the same time..  Dr Drew doesn't know how to ask the questions we all want to know, especially when it came to Isaiah and Christinna - like are ya'll still married (because I thought she filed for divorce, but it seems as though they are still living together).



Yeah, because when this was filmed, Markai wasn't pregnant yet for the second time. This "reunion" was actually probably filmed like 6 months ago.

Markai claims she didn't know her Depo wouldn't be effective if she missed her appointment. Uh-huh, I think her "excuse" is a lot harder to swallow than the other girls who claim they didn't know the anti-biotic messed with their birth control because with the Depo you physically have to visit the doctor. Hard to believe the doctor would not have pounded it into her head that you have to get the shot within that 2 week or whatever window.

Ignorance is ??


----------



## cheermom09

Heath-kkf said:


> Ignorance is ??


 

Apparently, sometimes very lucrative!


----------



## Jeneen

there was a lot of blame on "we didn't know about contraception" ... I don't buy it... um this is the 21st century. I went to religious school and still knew about contraception. These kids have direct access to the internet, if not at their homes, then on their phones, or at school. I see lower income people every day that have the internet on their phones. My friends and I discussed different forms of contraception when we were younger.


----------



## michie

Not only that...I can go a little easy on them about the ignorance of BC, but I CANNOT feel sorry for these fools when they decide to use NO backup methods after missing the Depo appt.


----------



## Ladybug09

Miss Kris said:


> Apparently I should have gotten knocked up at 16 and documented it so I'd be rich. Unbelievable. Rewarding bad behavior.


 

EXACTLY....Everyone thought I was talking out my a$$ when  mentioned about these girls getting rich and being rewarded for getting knocked up.


And what trips me out, she is making all this money and has NO TIME to go and get her GED, or Damn, get a maid to keep her nasty house clean.

I saw parts of the marathon.

That Janelle chic is just out of control, and what is up with these parents letting the Boyfriends move in and sleep around with their 15/16 year old daughters.

Watching this show also shows how some of these statuatory rape laws need to be change. If your parents don't like the guy, they ge him sent to jail, if they like him, they allow you to have sex IN THE HOUSE, get KNOCKED up, and even MOVE IN with the guy.

Many of these guys are much older than the girls.


----------



## Ladybug09

MM83 said:


> Good.God. Are you kidding me?! $280K?! Talk about over paid, no wonderno one on Teen Mime works!


 Ashame.


----------



## Ladybug09

Heath-kkf said:


> Yeah, because when this was filmed, Markai wasn't pregnant yet for the second time. This "reunion" was actually probably filmed like 6 months ago.
> 
> Markai claims she didn't know her Depo wouldn't be effective if she missed her appointment. Uh-huh, I think her "excuse" is a lot harder to swallow than the other girls who claim they didn't know the anti-biotic messed with their birth control because with the Depo you physically have to visit the doctor. Hard to believe the doctor would not have pounded it into her head that you have to get the shot within that 2 week or whatever window.
> 
> Ignorance is ??


  ...a mother f***er?


----------



## Ladybug09

What gets me is when Drew ASKS THEM if they are *NOW* using BC and they just laugh and grin like a bunch of stupid a$$ idiots....I really feel sorry for the generation that will be coming up in the next 20 years.

My Mom has to take care of these kinds of people everyday and it just drives her crazy to no end.


----------



## Megs

If Amber is making $280k, why is she not getting a nicer apartment or hiring someone to keep it clean??? I guess she realizes her gross/dirty persona pays more. 

As much as I think MTV wants to prove that this show is about education - it is also teaching young kids that getting pregnant young may land you on TV to make tons of money and be on the cover of magazines. How does that promote anything other than teen pregnancy... the very thing MTV claims they don't want to promote?!


----------



## michie

Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if that was Amber's "set" and not really where they live. After raking in the $$$ on "Teen Mom", these chicks will appear on another MTV show---"Cribs" (no pun intended).


----------



## MM83

MM83 said:


> Good.God.  Are you kidding me?! $280K?!  Talk about over paid, no wonder no one on Teen Mom works!



Sorry,  typed that in a hurry. That was terrible.


----------



## Pinkalicious

michie said:


> Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if that was Amber's "set" and not really where they live. After raking in the $$$ on "Teen Mom", these chicks will appear on another MTV show---"Cribs" (no pun intended).



 I wouldn't be surprised either. MTV pays for a lot of apartments for their shows... LC had the same apt as Run's daughters.


----------



## chantal1922

Megs said:


> *If Amber is making $280k, why is she not getting a nicer apartment or hiring someone to keep it clean*??? I guess she realizes her gross/dirty persona pays more.
> 
> As much as I think MTV wants to prove that this show is about education - it is also teaching young kids that getting pregnant young may land you on TV to make tons of money and be on the cover of magazines. How does that promote anything other than teen pregnancy... the very thing MTV claims they don't want to promote?!


Right! I hope she is smart and putting some of that money away for a rainy day and Leah but I doubt it.


----------



## blue gatorade

does anyone know where i can watch the special about markai? i missed it the other night and it's not on mtv.com


----------



## Jahpson

Jeneen said:


> there was a lot of blame on "we didn't know about contraception" ... I don't buy it... um this is the 21st century. I went to religious school and still knew about contraception. These kids have direct access to the internet, if not at their homes, then on their phones, or at school. I see lower income people every day that have the internet on their phones. My friends and I discussed different forms of contraception when we were younger.



preach ON that!

plus she had a baby, that means she has been back and forth to the gyno. You mean to tell me she couldn't look at the many options on birth control? laziness at its finest


----------



## MM83

Anyone watching the "Where Are They Now?" Episode?  

Lyle. She named her baby,  Lyle? Why? Poor Nikkole, she's still blind as a bat.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am watching. I am shocked that her Mom is letting her live a typical teenage life because "it's her senior year." I think Mom doesn't want to cut the apron strings, hence the reason she wants to be with her loser boyfriend - it's the only control she has. 

It's good to see that the only disfunction most of them seem to have is with ther SO's. They all are either at least still in school or going back shortly.


----------



## MM83

buzzytoes said:


> I am watching. I am shocked that her Mom is letting her live a typical teenage life because "it's her senior year." I think Mom doesn't want to cut the apron strings, hence the reason she wants to be with her loser boyfriend - it's the only control she has.
> 
> It's good to see that the only disfunction most of them seem to have is with ther SO's. They all are either at least still in school or going back shortly.




I'm going to watch it entirely tonight, I just caught most of Nikkole, Valerie and Whitney last night. Someone should have pulled Valerie to the side and told her to get a winter shade of foundation and blend. 

I would say Nikkole was the most frustrating. So, she sent her bf to jail, because he was doing drugs (re:seeing someone else) and then wanted to reconcile? I wish she'd see that even after jail he won't complete her dream family. She's still got years to go before she figures out that fun=dangerous and boring= stability. You get used to boring and then it's pretty nice, you never miss dangerous.


----------



## Sassys

MM83 said:


> Good.God. Are you kidding me?! $280K?! Talk about over paid, no wonderno one on Teen Mime works!


 

I really need to stop watching this show. People are struggling to make ends meat, and these girls are being rewarded for bad behavior SMH. I am still trying to pay off my student loans and these girls have enough money to buy me my dream home.  This world is going to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Jahpson said:


> that's her and his fault. not a freak of nature.
> 
> *they were grown enough to get down AGAIN () they should be grown enough to take care of their responsibilities*.


 
I abs agree w you.


----------



## cindyuwho

Sassys said:


> I really need to stop watching this show. People are struggling to make ends meat, and these girls are being rewarded for bad behavior SMH. QUOTE]
> 
> Me too.  Last night's show was just particularly pitiful.  Most of them didn't appear to learn much from their past.
> Train wreck after train wreck.   Most will be out of money two months after the checks stop.


----------



## selkiewriter

Did anyone watch the baby talk special with the original teen moms? I noticed baby Leah kept hanging around Caitlynn like "hey can you hook me up with the folks who adopted Carly? I know my mom is acting mellow now but you've seen the show where she beats my dad, right? Get me out of here!"


----------



## Jeneen

selkiewriter said:


> Did anyone watch the baby talk special with the original teen moms? I noticed baby Leah kept hanging around Caitlynn like "hey can you hook me up with the folks who adopted Carly? I know my mom is acting mellow now but you've seen the show where she beats my dad, right? Get me out of here!"


 
lol I noticed that too! She was like, _are you my mommy? PLEASE BE MY NEW MOMMY!!!_


----------



## selkiewriter

That clip of Maci dragging her son to the salon and then he was screaming and wanting to get down from the chair while she got a manicure made me mad. If I were a customer there I would have been POed. In a situation like that, such a tantrum could have been avoided if Maci had gone by herself but you can kind of see the annoyance in her friends faces as she bring Beeeeentley everywhere she goes or so it seems.


----------



## michie

I blame the establishments. In Maci's defense, women twice her age do the same thing. I work at a spa and if rules are not imposed, women roll in every day with their kids and even worse, getting toddlers services as a form of babysitting. No one should be subjected to whining, loud and out-of-pocket kids in relaxing environments, IMO.


----------



## Miss Kris

sassys said:


> i really need to stop watching this show. People are struggling to make ends meat, and these girls are being rewarded for bad behavior smh. I am still trying to pay off my student loans and these girls have enough money to buy me my dream home. This world is going to hell in a handbasket.


 
ita!!


----------



## nc.girl

selkiewriter said:


> Did anyone watch the baby talk special with the original teen moms? I noticed baby Leah kept hanging around Caitlynn like "hey can you hook me up with the folks who adopted Carly? I know my mom is acting mellow now but you've seen the show where she beats my dad, right? Get me out of here!"



I saw the Baby Talk episode, and thought the same thing with Leah. Amber seems pretty detached from Leah a lot of times. 

I really do think that Catelynn and Tyler could have been great parents had their family situations been better. They definitely did the best thing they could for Carly given their situations though. 



selkiewriter said:


> That clip of Maci dragging her son to the salon and then he was screaming and wanting to get down from the chair while she got a manicure made me mad. If I were a customer there I would have been POed. In a situation like that, such a tantrum could have been avoided if Maci had gone by herself but you can kind of see the annoyance in her friends faces as she bring Beeeeentley everywhere she goes or so it seems.



I totally agree with you. It's good that Maci cares enough to take Bentley with her most times, but she does need to learn to control him a little more in a place like the nail salon. It makes her look like a bad parent, and it irritates other customers.



michie said:


> I blame the establishments. In Maci's defense, women twice her age do the same thing. I work at a spa and if rules are not imposed, women roll in every day with their kids and even worse, getting toddlers services as a form of babysitting. No one should be subjected to whining, loud and out-of-pocket kids in relaxing environments, IMO.



Agree with you also. I have certainly seen older parents letting their children behave the same in many establishments. But, like you said, paying customers should not be subjected to something like that when chances are that they are coming in wanting to relax while they're getting pampered.


----------



## Jahpson

MM83 said:


> Anyone watching the "Where Are They Now?" Episode?
> 
> Lyle. She named her baby,  Lyle? Why? Poor Nikkole, she's still blind as a bat.




I am sooooo mad at Nikkole(and her mom for that spelling). She really believes in this fairy tale that she and Josh are going to be together. 

Not only is he the most disrespectful little boy I have seen on television, but a convict and drug addict? WTF??

Lost so much respect for Nikkole for chasing this deadbeat

eta: Whitney should have taken Amber's place on Teen Mom. She needed that extra $200k for the medical bills for her poor son.

Has Amber gotten her GED yet????


----------



## MM83

nc.girl said:


> I totally agree with you. It's good that Maci cares enough to take Bentley with her most times, but she does need to learn to control him a little more in a place like the nail salon. It makes her look like a bad parent, and it irritates other customers.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you also. I have certainly seen older parents letting their children behave the same in many establishments. But, like you said, paying customers should not be subjected to something like that when chances are that they are coming in wanting to relax while they're getting pampered.




I worked at a tanning salon in high school, I saw plenty of 30 and 40 something year old women drag their kids into the rooms with them, so they could tan. Regularly and often, as well as multiple children. Eventually it became too much and we had to stop it, I pointed out that the children didn't sign waivers and the owner was opening herself up to a lawsuit by letting kids in the rooms. It also helped that several children destroyed the rooms every time they were in. 

It irritates me and it's annoying that some parents assume that everyone will put up with their child while it does whatever.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^They would bring them _in_ the tanning room with them? Oh, lawd....


----------



## Ladybug09

disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## MM83

CourtneyMc22 said:


> ^^^They would bring them _in_ the tanning room with them? Oh, lawd....



Yes, in the room with them. No goggles, no SPF, just running around in a tiny room while their parent tans. 

I very distinctly remember a lady bringing her _newborn_ in the room, carrier and all. I remember feeling really bad for that baby.


----------



## divadivine682

MM83 said:


> Yes, in the room with them. No goggles, no SPF, just running around in a tiny room while their parent tans.
> 
> I very distinctly remember a lady bringing her _newborn_ in the room, carrier and all. I remember feeling really bad for that baby.


 
 

This would be me with the mom ---->


----------



## Kansashalo

Jeneen said:


> there was a lot of blame on "we didn't know about contraception" ... I* don't buy it... um this is the 21st century*. I went to religious school and still knew about contraception. These kids have direct access to the internet, if not at their homes, then on their phones, or at school. I see lower income people every day that have the internet on their phones. My friends and I discussed different forms of contraception when we were younger.


 
THANK YOU!!!  Ok, I get that you may be scared to ask your mom to make a doctor appt for BC, but hey - my local Walgreens sells condoms right next to the trident gum at every checkout so its more than available. lol  Most stores sell condoms right next to the feminine products too (which I find terribly funny  but anyway)...



Megs said:


> If Amber is making $280k, why is she not getting a nicer apartment or hiring someone to keep it clean??? I guess she realizes her gross/dirty persona pays more.
> 
> As much as I think MTV wants to prove that this show is about education - it is also teaching young kids that getting pregnant young may land you on TV to make tons of money and be on the cover of magazines. How does that promote anything other than teen pregnancy... the very thing MTV claims they don't want to promote?!


 
I agree.  This is one reason why I've kind of stopped watching this show.


----------



## nc.girl

MM83 said:


> I worked at a tanning salon in high school, I saw plenty of 30 and 40 something year old women drag their kids into the rooms with them, so they could tan. Regularly and often, as well as multiple children. Eventually it became too much and we had to stop it, I pointed out that the children didn't sign waivers and the owner was opening herself up to a lawsuit by letting kids in the rooms. It also helped that several children destroyed the rooms every time they were in.
> 
> It irritates me and it's annoying that some parents assume that everyone will put up with their child while it does whatever.



That is nuts! My tanning salon does not allow it, but it's just sad that places actually have to make rules like that...you would really think adults should know better, but many don't. 

It's no wonder a lot of kids act they way they do, once you see how some of their parents behave. I'd hate to count all the times I've seen someone's child pitching a fit in a nice restaurant, and the parent doesn't bother to make a move to take the child to the restroom or outside.


----------



## Chantilly0379

MM83 said:


> I* worked at a tanning salon in high school, I saw plenty of 30 and 40 something year old women drag their kids into the rooms with them, so they could tan. Regularly and often, as well as multiple children. Eventually it became too much and we had to stop it, I pointed out that the children didn't sign waivers and the owner was opening herself up to a lawsuit by letting kids in the rooms. It also helped that several children destroyed the rooms every time they were in. *
> 
> It irritates me and it's annoying that some parents assume that everyone will put up with their child while it does whatever.


 
That's crazy the tanning salon I go to does not allow anyone to go in the room with you esp children!


----------



## MM83

^^^ I think most normal tanning salons don't allow it. At the time, this was THE tanning salon in the city. The client list was a local who's who of sorts. They very rarely told anyone 'no' for anything. They only banned one woman and that was after we proved, without a doubt, that she was peeing in the rooms. So rich, but so screwed up.

The sense of entitlement some people have is terrible. No regard for others.

I also read the other day that Amber wishes she hadn't done Teen Mom, because then no one would have seen her hit Gary and she wouldn't be in all this trouble. Not sorry because her actions were wrong, sorry because she got caught. Yeah, I'd say counseling is working.


http://www.realitytea.com/2011/01/05/amber-portwood-teen-mom-ruined-my-life-plus-gary-slams-her/


----------



## Jahpson

amber is a different tool in the box. whoa


----------



## Miss Kris

Did Farrah get a boob job? TMZ has pics of her at the beach and it's hard to tell but...maybe? (click the pic to enlarge!)


----------



## ILuvShopping

what'd she do to her hand??


----------



## pursegrl12

she looks great! wish i looked like that after having a baby!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Wow Farrah does look pretty good, if a little TOO tan.

Hard to tell if she's had her boobs done or if those are her mommy-boobs on her little frame.


----------



## Miss Kris

Anyone watching Teen Mom 2 tonight!?


----------



## Heath-kkf

There's an old episode of 'Dr. Phil' on right now on OWN about "grandmother vs. mother:custody battle." It sounds just like the situation between Jenelle and her mom.


----------



## vanasty

I cant stand Jenelle's mother.

I know jenelle is the hot mess who is a disrespectful and foul human being, but when you look at how her mother is like, its not surprising at all to see how Jenelle turned out.

All that woman does is complain and complain, and complain some more. The way she talks to jenelle is almost like she DOESNT expect her daughter to achieve anything, and after years of being branded a useless disappointment,   Jenelle doesnt know how to actually be anything else.

It is a ton of anger both ways, and Jenelle is honestly lost on where to start being a mother, while Jenelles mom just expects her to screw up all the time.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

vanasty said:


> I cant stand Jenelle's mother.
> 
> I know jenelle is the hot mess who is a disrespectful and foul human being, but when you look at how her mother is like, its not surprising at all to see how Jenelle turned out.
> 
> All that woman does is complain and complain, and complain some more. The way she talks to jenelle is almost like she DOESNT expect her daughter to achieve anything, and after years of being branded a useless disappointment,   Jenelle doesnt know how to actually be anything else.
> 
> It is a ton of anger both ways, and Jenelle is honestly lost on where to start being a mother, while Jenelles mom just expects her to screw up all the time.




Yes. It's a sad situation. I felt that way on her 16&P episode.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Again I will just say.  I find it funny that all of the new teen moms have found a way to finish school and on the follow up of the girls last week that are not on Teen Mom they too finished school so what exactly is Amber's problem?


----------



## divalicioust

michie said:


> I blame the establishments. In Maci's defense, women twice her age do the same thing. I work at a spa and if rules are not imposed, women roll in every day with their kids and even worse, getting toddlers services as a form of babysitting. No one should be subjected to whining, loud and out-of-pocket kids in relaxing environments, IMO.




I can't remember where Maci took Bentley but I think a day spa and your neighborhood nail shop are two different things.  When I go to the spa for a facial, mani/pedi, massage its for the "experience" and tranquility and I would never expect to see children there, especially at the prices that are charged.

 I would never take my DD to a spa, but she will come with me to get a manicure at my neighborhood nails shop or when I get my eyebrows threaded, it's in and out and not about the experience.
She will sit in her stroller and play with her toys.
​


----------



## wordpast

Miss Kris said:


> Did Farrah get a boob job? TMZ has pics of her at the beach and it's hard to tell but...maybe? (click the pic to enlarge!)
> 
> View attachment 1291475



That. Is a boob job.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My take on the situation w/Janelle and her mother: all around it's sad, BUT the mother seems to be the only one with the baby's best interest at heart.  If it wasn't for her, the child would be left alone all the time since Janelle is to busy partying and doing drugs..

The mother works a 40 hr wk job and still comes home to take care of the baby...  What does Janelle do - weed!  I can imagine it being tough taking your child to court, but sometimes you do what you gotta do.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> My take on the situation w/Janelle and her mother: all around it's sad, BUT the mother seems to be the only one with the baby's best interest at heart. If it wasn't for her, the child would be left alone all the time since Janelle is to busy partying and doing drugs..
> 
> The mother works a 40 hr wk job and still comes home to take care of the baby... What does Janelle do - weed! I can imagine it being tough taking your child to court, but sometimes you do what you gotta do.


 

I agree. I really need to stop watching this show. Janelle's mother should have changed the locks on her. I can't even imagine talking to my mother like that. My mother would have knocked the crap out of me on national television and dared the camera crew to get involved.


----------



## Sassys

wordpast said:


> That. Is a boob job.


 

It really bothers me that, me and my friends have never gotten pregnant as a teenager (I lost my virginity in college), graduated from HS on time, went to college (some went to grad school), did what we were suppose to, yet these dumb girls are getting rewarded thousands of dollars for bad behavior (getting pregnant as a teenager should NOT be rewarded).  It's no wonder some of them don't graduate from HS or get jobs.  Why should they, when they are getting paid lots of money to do nothing. It makes me sick!!

There are people with degrees who are living from pay check to pay check or taking pay cuts just to make ends meat, and these teenage mothers are getting breast implants. This world is really going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## aklein

I didn't see this posted but Nicole was arrested recently for pot possession.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lice-mugshot-arrest-marijuana-possession.html
The link has her mugshot as well as her arrest record.



Pictured: The police mugshot of Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans after arrest for marijuana possession
By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
Last updated at 8:13 PM on 7th January 2011
Comments (5)
Add to My Stories
Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans is seen here in a police mugshot after getting charged with breaking and entering and drugs possession.
The 19-year-old reality star, who will appear in the new MTV show when it premieres next week, was arrested along with her boyfriend Kieffer Delp, 20.
Police swooped on Evans and Delp in their home town of Oak Island, North Carolina, on October 15 after they allegedly broke into a vacant property.

Officers also claim to have discovered them in possession of half an ounce of marijuana and a pipe.
The incident report, filed by officer William D Everett, describes how police arrived at the house and announced their presence - but nobody came to the door for 10 minutes.
It read: 'We checked the residence and found the back west side door ajar.

New show: Jenelle, 19, signed over 'primary legal custody and primary physical custody' of her 16-month-old son, Jace, to her mother Barbara last summer
'Office McFatter and I entered the residence and found Jenelle Evans in the back bedroom with the lights off.
'Ms Evans was secured while I searched the rest of the residence.
'Ms Evans stated Mr Delp was suppose to be on his way back from hiding her car on NE 74th St.

Evidence: The police reports describes how the pair were arrested and charged after breaking into a vacant property in North Carolina
'While inside the residence I observed a small bag of marijuana and a metal pipe on the dresser beside Ms Evans. Ms Evans stated that it belonged to her and Mr Delp.'
Officers soon discovered Delp nearby the property and, according to the report, he admitted to owning the marijuana and paraphernalia upon his apprehension.
The pair were arrested and charged. They faced a preliminary court hearing where Delp was released on $3,000 bail and Evans on a $2,000 surety.

They are set to appear in court again on January 10 - a day before Jenelle's new show premieres on MTV on Tuesday - which will conveniently drum up some extra publicity for the programme.
Former 16 and Pregnant star Jenelle - who the police report says has a tattoo of a rose on her lower back - will star alongside three other teen mothers in the new series - Chelsea Houska , Leah Messer and Kailyn Lowry
All four appeared in the second season of 16 and Pregnant.
Jenelle signed over 'primary legal custody and primary physical custody' of her 16-month-old son, Jace, to her mother Barbara on June 10.


----------



## MM83

I only watched part of it last night, so I'll chime in on the parts I did see.

It made me sick when Jannelle was served with process and she states "I'm going to kill that b!%$h!" And her friends all chime in, 'Oh, Jannelle's pissed, if I were her Mom, I'd be scared.' Please. That little girl needs to have her a$$ handed to her by someone who REALLY means business. I can't stand her. I don't know why she kept the baby, she seems more like a big sister than anything. In the end I'm sure that's all she'll be to him, anyway.

Chelsea's date was a dick. You ask someone on a date and then act so bothered by them? Granted, he was trying to watch baseball, but still, if that's what he would have rather done, he should have rescheduled. 

Her concern was so obvious when he told her Adam probably wouldn't care that they were on a date, she genuinely looked upset. If that's your reaction when you find that bit of information out, you should probably call it a night and give dating another shot- when you're actually over your ex.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Janelle and her mother are like Farrah and her mother, times 10!


----------



## DC-Cutie

the other couple made me sad.  The girl that had twins.  I think they genuinely care for each other, but are young and don't know how to verbalize their true feelings.  The boyfriend was choking up something awful reading the greeting card


----------



## Chantilly0379

MM83 said:


> I only watched part of it last night, so I'll chime in on the parts I did see.
> 
> *It made me sick when Jannelle was served with process and she states "I'm going to kill that b!%$h!" And her friends all chime in, 'Oh, Jannelle's pissed, if I were her Mom, I'd be scared.' Please. That little girl needs to have her a$$ handed to her by someone who REALLY means business. I can't stand her. I don't know why she kept the baby, she seems more like a big sister than anything. In the end I'm sure that's all she'll be to him, anyway.*
> 
> Chelsea's date was a dick. You ask someone on a date and then act so bothered by them? Granted, he was trying to watch baseball, but still, if that's what he would have rather done, he should have rescheduled.
> 
> Her concern was so obvious when he told her Adam probably wouldn't care that they were on a date, she genuinely looked upset. If that's your reaction when you find that bit of information out, you should probably call it a night and give dating another shot- when you're actually over your ex.


 
I only watched a part of it also, and it was with Janelle besides that fact that she's a piss poor mother, I blame her mom.  My biggest issure with ther is going out!  Hello mom if you don't think she should be going out and should stay home w her kid then don't watch him!


----------



## MM83

Chantilly0379 said:


> I only watched a part of it also, and it was with Janelle besides that fact that she's a piss poor mother, I blame her mom.  My biggest issure with ther is going out!  Hello mom if you don't think she should be going out and should stay home w her kid then don't watch him!




I don't know Jannelle personally, but I do remember girls like her. I would bet money that she would do one of three things, a) Take Jace with her; b) Leave him alone or c) Bring the party to where she was. She is someone who looks like they'll do whatever it takes to keep her lifestyle intact, regardless of the casualties. I think her Mom knows this and that's why she's decided to take primary custody. 

I remember kids like Janelle in high school, got knocked up, refused to change their lifestyle and took baby along for the ride. Sometimes I run across them on facebook and it should be noted that the kids are now teenagers and look like their on the same path as those before them. The cycle repeats.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> the other couple made me sad.  The girl that had twins.  I think they genuinely care for each other, but are young and don't know how to verbalize their true feelings.  The boyfriend was choking up something awful reading the greeting card



They make me so sad. I think I cried when Cory cried on the 16 & Pregnant episode, it was heartbreaking. Bless his heart, he wanted things to work so bad and she just blew him off. I'm glad that later in the season they pull it together, but for now it's painful to watch. I hope she doesn't take him for granted when she wins his heart and trust back.


----------



## Chantilly0379

MM83 said:


> I don't know Jannelle personally, but I do remember girls like her. I would bet money that she would do one of three things, a) Take Jace with her; b) Leave him alone or c) Bring the party to where she was. She is someone who looks like they'll do whatever it takes to keep her lifestyle intact, regardless of the casualties. I think her Mom knows this and that's why she's decided to take primary custody.
> 
> I remember kids like Janelle in high school, got knocked up, refused to change their lifestyle and took baby along for the ride. Sometimes I run across them on facebook and it should be noted that the kids are now teenagers and look like their on the same path as those before them. The cycle repeats.


 
Oh, I know a few like that myself.  I'm 31 and I know girls who are my age that have 15 year olds.  I couldn't imagine having a 15 year old right now!  But the cycle usually does repeat it self more than not...pretty sad!  I had a friend that as an adult got pregnant at the same time as me and the father had nothing to do with the child, so she of course was a single mom.  She'd go out EVERY weekend, I had to ask her one day, if she never feels bad for leaving him home all the time and her comment to me was, he's sleeping anyway at the time I leave to go out... and she said since I wasn't single I didn't understand.  Which I don't think it has anything to do with the type of mother you are, b/c single or not I could not see leaving my LO every weekend, I'd be thinking what if he woke up during the night looking for me or what if he all of sudden became sick.  Then what kind of good parent are you the next day after drinking and partying until 4am.


----------



## Ladybug09

wordpast said:


> That. Is a boob job.


 

Major boob job. Hard as a rock.


----------



## Jeneen

vanasty said:


> I cant stand Jenelle's mother.
> 
> I know jenelle is the hot mess who is a disrespectful and foul human being, but when you look at how her mother is like, its not surprising at all to see how Jenelle turned out.
> 
> All that woman does is complain and complain, and complain some more. *The way she talks to jenelle is almost like she DOESNT expect her daughter to achieve anything, and after years of being branded a useless disappointment, Jenelle doesnt know how to actually be anything else.*
> 
> It is a ton of anger both ways, and Jenelle is honestly lost on where to start being a mother, while Jenelles mom just expects her to screw up all the time.


 


DC-Cutie said:


> My take on the situation w/Janelle and her mother: all around it's sad, BUT *the mother seems to be the only one with the baby's best interest at heart. If it wasn't for her, the child would be left alone all the time since Janelle is to busy partying and doing drugs*..
> 
> The mother works a 40 hr wk job and still comes home to take care of the baby... What does Janelle do - weed! I can imagine it being tough taking your child to court, but sometimes you do what you gotta do.


 


I agree with both of you guys - I think both Janelle and her mom need some work. Janelle is extremely disrespectful, immature, and doesn't understand the complete scope of mothering a child, but at the same time her mother is verbally and emotionally abusive towards Janelle and is berating her (and I don't care who 'started it' or 'chicken or egg' at this point). They both need some serious communication work and counseling in order to function together in the same house hold, and both need to make compromises and concessions.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> It really bothers me that, me and my friends have never gotten pregnant as a teenager (I lost my virginity in college), graduated from HS on time, went to college (some went to grad school), did what we were suppose to, yet these dumb girls are getting rewarded thousands of dollars for bad behavior (getting pregnant as a teenager should NOT be rewarded). It's no wonder some of them don't graduate from HS or get jobs. Why should they, when they are getting paid lots of money to do nothing. It makes me sick!!
> 
> There are people with degrees who are living from pay check to pay check or taking pay cuts just to make ends meat, and these teenage mothers are getting breast implants. This world is really going to hell in a hand basket.


 
I think the consolation part of this though is that once the show ends most of these girls will be left with absolutely NOTHING. They don't have the sense to invest or save the money and instead just spend it as soon as they see it.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

MM83 said:


> I only watched part of it last night, so I'll chime in on the parts I did see.
> 
> It made me sick when Jannelle was served with process and she states "I'm going to kill that b!%$h!" And her friends all chime in, 'Oh, Jannelle's pissed, if I were her Mom, I'd be scared.' Please. That little girl needs to have her a$$ handed to her by someone who REALLY means business. I can't stand her. I don't know why she kept the baby, she seems more like a big sister than anything. In the end I'm sure that's all she'll be to him, anyway.


That part isn't even what had me....  What made me sick is when Jenelle had the audacity to lay her hands on her mother and push her out the room!  I would have been picking my teeth up from the floor if I even tried some mess like that.  
Furthermore I would not even fathom doing anything of the sort.  I use to get the side eye if the tone of my voice would change when talking with my parents.  All they had to do is give me the look and say WATCH YOUR TONE.... and I was shaking in my skin.


----------



## MM83

pinklipgloss33 said:


> That part isn't even what had me....  What made me sick is when Jenelle had the audacity to lay her hands on her mother and push her out the room!  I would have been picking my teeth up from the floor if I even tried some mess like that.
> Furthermore I would not even fathom doing anything of the sort.  I use to get the side eye if the tone of my voice would change when talking with my parents.  All they had to do is give me the look and say WATCH YOUR TONE.... and I was shaking in my skin.



In general, I don't think I've ever felt a moment of compassion or related to Janelle. I hope that her mother continues to fight her for custody, because in the end, Janelle will hang herself with her attitude and temper. She is a vile person.


----------



## aklein

Congratulations, MTV.  You found a worse mother than Amber Portwood.


----------



## mcb100

i think on 16&P when Amber went out and partied every single day and never took care of Jace, Barbara became Jace's caretaker, basically. But now (aside from the weed and the horrible mouth and everything), I was watching the show and it seems like now Janelle is trying to take care of Jace a little bit and Barbara is just so used to already taking care of Jace and expects Janelle to fail, that she doesn't let her. Like when Janelle caused a huge uproar because she wanted to pick out Jace's clothes. 
    Unfortunately though, that it isn't how life is. When you get pregnant, you can't tell yourself that you're going to start taking care of the baby when he's nine months old but not take care of him from the very start.

I did feel bad for Chelsea. That boy took the time to ask her out on a date and then he didnt even pay any attention to her.


----------



## vanasty

mcb100 said:


> i think on 16&P when Amber went out and partied every single day and never took care of Jace, Barbara became Jace's caretaker, basically. But now (aside from the weed and the horrible mouth and everything), I was watching the show and it seems like now Janelle is trying to take care of Jace a little bit and Barbara is just so used to already taking care of Jace and expects Janelle to fail, that she doesn't let her. Like when Janelle caused a huge uproar because she wanted to pick out Jace's clothes.
> Unfortunately though, that it isn't how life is. When you get pregnant, you can't tell yourself that you're going to start taking care of the baby when he's nine months old but not take care of him from the very start.
> 
> I did feel bad for Chelsea. That boy took the time to ask her out on a date and then he didnt even pay any attention to her.



You say thats not how life is, but if being able to up and change one day isnt possible then why on earth does jenelle's mother yell all the time about Jenelle going out all the time, instead of staying home one day? Like she will automatically start being a parent when she decides to stay home one night? 

Jenelle cant win.
If she stays home her mother shuts her down and expects her to screw up, if she goes out she is screwing up.

I think both barbara and Jenelle are part of a Toxic cycle. I dont know why Barbara is being seen as such a poor helpless woman, when she was the one who raised Jenelle, and implanted a hell of a lot of rage into her.

I mean, not letting her pick out her kid's clothes? Is it really worth getting standoff-ish over Barbara?  Like I said, Barbara's incessant berating and complaining is a self fufilling prophecy.


----------



## le chic

vanasty said:


> You say thats not how life is, but if being able to up and change one day isnt possible then why on earth does jenelle's mother yell all the time about Jenelle going out all the time, instead of staying home one day? Like she will automatically start being a parent when she decides to stay home one night?
> 
> Jenelle cant win.
> If she stays home her mother shuts her down and expects her to screw up, if she goes out she is screwing up.
> 
> I think both barbara and Jenelle are part of a Toxic cycle. I dont know why Barbara is being seen as such a poor helpless woman, when she was the one who raised Jenelle, and implanted a hell of a lot of rage into her.
> 
> I mean, not letting her pick out her kid's clothes? Is it really worth getting standoff-ish over Barbara? Like I said, Barbara's incessant berating and complaining is a self fufilling prophecy.


 

I totally agree. I think the problem here is Barbara.


----------



## coconutsboston

pinklipgloss33 said:


> That part isn't even what had me.... What made me sick is when Jenelle had the audacity to lay her hands on her mother and push her out the room! I would have been picking my teeth up from the floor if I even tried some mess like that.
> Furthermore I would not even fathom doing anything of the sort. I use to get the side eye if the tone of my voice would change when talking with my parents. All they had to do is give me the look and say WATCH YOUR TONE.... and I was shaking in my skin.


 

Are we related???    I thought the exact same thing.  My upbringing was the same way!  My dad could punish me more with "the look" than grounding me...still can, and I'm almost 30.


----------



## coconutsboston

wordpast said:


> That. Is a boob job.


 ^^Definitely


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> It really bothers me that, me and my friends have never gotten pregnant as a teenager (I lost my virginity in college), graduated from HS on time, went to college (some went to grad school), did what we were suppose to, yet these dumb girls are getting rewarded thousands of dollars for bad behavior (getting pregnant as a teenager should NOT be rewarded). It's no wonder some of them don't graduate from HS or get jobs. Why should they, when they are getting paid lots of money to do nothing. It makes me sick!!
> 
> There are people with degrees who are living from pay check to pay check or taking pay cuts just to make ends meat, and these teenage mothers are getting breast implants. This world is really going to hell in a hand basket.


 
All of this.  I found myself unemployed for a while even though I had 3 degrees, and if I'd made a bad decision or 10, I could have capitalized on it and gotten monetarily rewarded by MTV.  It's not fair.


----------



## thatscute

aklein said:


> I didn't see this posted but Nicole was arrested recently for pot possession.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lice-mugshot-arrest-marijuana-possession.html
> The link has her mugshot as well as her arrest record.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured: The police mugshot of Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans after arrest for marijuana possession
> By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
> Last updated at 8:13 PM on 7th January 2011
> Comments (5)
> Add to My Stories
> Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans is seen here in a police mugshot after getting charged with breaking and entering and drugs possession.
> The 19-year-old reality star, who will appear in the new MTV show when it premieres next week, was arrested along with her boyfriend Kieffer Delp, 20.
> Police swooped on Evans and Delp in their home town of Oak Island, North Carolina, on October 15 after they allegedly broke into a vacant property.
> 
> Officers also claim to have discovered them in possession of half an ounce of marijuana and a pipe.
> The incident report, filed by officer William D Everett, describes how police arrived at the house and announced their presence - but nobody came to the door for 10 minutes.
> It read: 'We checked the residence and found the back west side door ajar.
> 
> New show: Jenelle, 19, signed over 'primary legal custody and primary physical custody' of her 16-month-old son, Jace, to her mother Barbara last summer
> 'Office McFatter and I entered the residence and found Jenelle Evans in the back bedroom with the lights off.
> 'Ms Evans was secured while I searched the rest of the residence.
> 'Ms Evans stated Mr Delp was suppose to be on his way back from hiding her car on NE 74th St.
> 
> Evidence: The police reports describes how the pair were arrested and charged after breaking into a vacant property in North Carolina
> 'While inside the residence I observed a small bag of marijuana and a metal pipe on the dresser beside Ms Evans. Ms Evans stated that it belonged to her and Mr Delp.'
> Officers soon discovered Delp nearby the property and, according to the report, he admitted to owning the marijuana and paraphernalia upon his apprehension.
> The pair were arrested and charged. They faced a preliminary court hearing where Delp was released on $3,000 bail and Evans on a $2,000 surety.
> 
> They are set to appear in court again on January 10 - a day before Jenelle's new show premieres on MTV on Tuesday - which will conveniently drum up some extra publicity for the programme.
> Former 16 and Pregnant star Jenelle - who the police report says has a tattoo of a rose on her lower back - will star alongside three other teen mothers in the new series - Chelsea Houska , Leah Messer and Kailyn Lowry
> All four appeared in the second season of 16 and Pregnant.
> *Jenelle signed over 'primary legal custody and primary physical custody' of her 16-month-old son, Jace, to her mother Barbara on June 10. *


 
wow I'm surprised; guess we all know what will happen at the end of the season now lol


----------



## SugarDaisy

Catalina_Beth said:


> Again I will just say. I find it funny that all of the new teen moms have found a way to finish school and on the follow up of the girls last week that are not on Teen Mom they too finished school so what exactly is Amber's problem?


 
I thought that too! There is even a girl whose son has multiple health problems (which includes doctor appointments, stress, etc) and she got her GED and I believe is enrolling or already enrolled in college? 

And does Jenelle work or go to school? If she doesn't do anything during the day but lounge while her mother pays for her son to go to daycare this may be another reason her mother never expects her to do anything.  I don't understand why he is in daycare if his mother is home all day.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> It really bothers me that, me and my friends have never gotten pregnant as a teenager (I lost my virginity in college), graduated from HS on time, went to college (some went to grad school), did what we were suppose to, yet these dumb girls are getting rewarded thousands of dollars for bad behavior (getting pregnant as a teenager should NOT be rewarded). It's no wonder some of them don't graduate from HS or get jobs. Why should they, when they are getting paid lots of money to do nothing. It makes me sick!!



I am not bothered at all by their money. I went to school, did well, am in graduate school, and will end up in a field I absolutely love. I will be able to work consistently or years and years to come. A lot of these kids will blow through their money in the next couple of years.


----------



## Jeneen

SugarDaisy said:


> I thought that too! There is even a girl whose son has multiple health problems (which includes doctor appointments, stress, etc) and she got her GED and I believe is enrolling or already enrolled in college?
> 
> *And does Jenelle work or go to school? If she doesn't do anything during the day but lounge while her mother pays for her son to go to daycare this may be another reason her mother never expects her to do anything. I don't understand why he is in daycare if his mother is home all day*.


 
Yeah I am confused about this too - why is the baby going to day care if Jenelle is not at work or school?


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, looks like she's moving from acting to modelling 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tises-poses-sets-sights-modelling-career.html



> Troubled reality TV star Amber Portwood has plans to spend a lot more time in front of the camera lens - as a model.
> And the single mother looked as if she was already practising for the job yesterday as she left a a restaurant in her hometown yesterday.
> 
> The 23-year-old, who was wearing a white coat and blue jeans, smiled and waved as she strutted out the door Mike's Steakhouse in Anderson, Indiana.
> 
> Ambitious: Amber Portwood wants to give up her MTV career to become a model
> 
> According to her brother Shawn, Amber believes taking part in Teen Mom was a bad idea and she can't wait to move on.
> The programme, which earned her more than $280,000, documented her tumultuous relationship with Gary Shirley, the father of her daughter Lean.
> 'When she's done with the show, Amber wants to be a glamorous pinup girl, like Marilyn Monroe,' Shawn tells Life & Style magazine.
> Moving on? Amber shot to fame by starring in MTV reality show Teen Mom
> 
> 'People have already been asking her to do modelling - somebody even asked her if she would do porn, which she's not interested in.'
> Shawn was referring adult entertainment company Vivid allegedly offering Amber $500,000 to star in one of their productions.
> Amber slimmed down from a U.S. size 11 to a size 5, which is around a U.K size 8/10.
> And the weight loss has clearly given her a major confidence boost.
> 'She always looked up to '50's pinup models because they're known for their hourglass curves,' a source says.
> Meaty: Amber paid a visitto  Mike's Steakhouse in Anderson, Indiana
> 'She thinks modeling would give her a more grown-up image and allow her to support Leah.'
> Amber spent a night in jail last month after being charged with two counts of domestic battery and one count of Neglect of a Dependent, as well as a misdemeanour charge of domestic battery.
> The charges stem from when Amber was caught on camera allegedly physically abusing the father of her child.
> The reality star who appears in the MTV hit reality series was seen shoving, punching, slapping and choking Gary.
> After the footage emerged, police charged her with two felonies and one misdemeanour of domestic violence last month.
> The case was then left in the hands of prosecutors who would decide whether or not they would increase the charges, in which they did.
> 
> Amber's charges carry a penalty of up to three years in jail and a fine of up to $10,000.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-sights-modelling-career.html#ixzz1Awrkr82t


----------



## yellowparker04

^^ thats weird that article states that Amber is 23.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, looks like she's moving from acting to modelling
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tises-poses-sets-sights-modelling-career.html


 
I like her coat. That's *all* I like about the article, though.


----------



## buzzytoes

Girlfriend is not even close enough to being pretty enough to be a model. Though along with the offers of porn I can only imagine what kind of modeling she would be sought out for.


----------



## aklein

I have a hard time believing that Vivid would offer her that much money.  They're one of the larger and best known 'production companies'.


----------



## Ladybug09

They offered the Octomom 1 Million at first.


----------



## KarraAnn

haha I love how they try to make her sound so glamorous! 

"wearing a white coat and blue jeans, smiled and waved as she strutted out the door Mike's Steakhouse in Anderson, Indiana."


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need Amber to get her GED before she does anything else!


----------



## nc.girl

DC-Cutie said:


> the other couple made me sad.  The girl that had twins.  I think they genuinely care for each other, but are young and don't know how to verbalize their true feelings.  The boyfriend was choking up something awful reading the greeting card



I think Leah and Corey are so cute together! I'm glad they seem to have been able to work things out, and hopefully will be able to continue to do so if it's best for the girls.


----------



## wordpast

DC-Cutie said:


> I need Amber to get her GED before she does anything else!



Right!


----------



## Dancechika24

yellowparker04 said:


> ^^ thats weird that article states that Amber is 23.


 
Yeah, she's def. not 23, maybe 19? I'm 23 and there's no way she can also already be 23. I was like 21 when i watched the first 16 and preggers.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Dancechika24 said:


> Yeah, she's def. not 23, maybe 19? I'm 23 and there's no way she can also already be 23. I was like 21 when i watched the first 16 and preggers.


 
Amber was 18 when she had Leah. Her show aired in June 2009, and MTV filmed it a year prior. So Amber is at least 20 going on 21.


----------



## gelbergirl

DC-Cutie said:


> I need Amber to get her GED before she does anything else!



(I am catching up on the on the original girls)
ohhh, I thought she finally got the GED.  Remember when she was always studying telling Gary she had to have it competed.
He had a nice job for a while, seemed promising , but then there was no more job.

I agree, she is not model material. (But Leah might be a cute child model!)


----------



## mommyof01

Leah and corey got married. I also read one of the reins has some developmental delays that may have been caused from the birth.


----------



## Miss Kris

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, looks like she's moving from acting to *modelling *


 
  Excuse me.  I just yacked in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## Miss Kris

mommyof01 said:


> Leah and corey got married. I also read one of the reins has some developmental delays that may have been caused from the birth.


 
yea, a few pages back someone had posted their wedding pic.


----------



## Miss Kris

MM83 said:


> In general, I don't think I've ever felt a moment of compassion or related to Janelle. I hope that her mother continues to fight her for custody, because in the end, Janelle will hang herself with her attitude and temper. She is a vile person.


 
ITA!  Gosh, if I EVER spoke to my mom like that I would have gotten the beating of my life and lord help me if I ever pushed her...even if her mom is controlling, she still raises that baby and she should be thankful her mom is willing to do that given how badly she is treated


----------



## caitlin1214

I think Janelle and her mom are both idiots. Yes, Janelle had no right to push her mom like that or speak to her that way.

But her mom gets mad at her for going out, then gets mad when she actually does things to take care of her son because she's doing them "wrong." She may go out too much and her mom may resent babysitting, but when she is taking care of her son, she seems to know what she's doing. 

They're both using Jace as a weapon. I don't think either of them should get custody of him and maybe he should stay with a neutral third party.

I just want whatever's best for Jace.


----------



## Kansashalo

So I just saw the Jenelle episode...

Ok, I know this is harsh but I DO NOT feel sorry for Jenelle at all!  She is beyond disrespectful.  Even if some people don't agree with how her mom acts, the way Jenelle behaves is out of control with her.  She is BLESSED to have the mom that she does because there are a lot of moms out there that would not put up with her mess for one second.  She would either be dead or put out of the house.  And I know some mom's that would have put both her AND the baby out too.  Your parents do not have to take care of your if you are over 18 and in some states, its younger than that.

I do not give her any kudos for wanting to pick out Jace's clothes - ummm ok, so you want to do all the 'fun and cutesy' stuff of having a baby (such as pick out clothes) but none of the real responsibilities of having a baby??? Sorry, but I agree with her mom - she should keep it moving.  You only want to try when it cool or fun for you - GTFOOH with that!

Nothing about Jenelle's behavior says she wants to try and be a good mom.  Jace deserves better and it's with his grandma.

ETA: OMG the scene outside the house.   *smh*  Again, she is blessed.  My mom would not have been that calm.


----------



## Kansashalo

Miss Kris said:


> ITA!  Gosh, if I EVER spoke to my mom like that I would have gotten the beating of my life and lord help me if I ever pushed her...even if her mom is controlling, she still raises that baby and she should be thankful her mom is willing to do that given how badly she is treated



Girl....I can't even imagine the outcome if I did that to my mom.  Oh wait, yes I can...


----------



## Miss Kris

Kansashalo said:


> Girl....I can't even imagine the outcome if I did that to my mom. Oh wait, yes I can...
> 
> mccullagh.org/db9/10d-16/congressional-cemetary-tombstones.jpg


 

  love it!!  I agree!!  Seriously... I would have been right there with ya!!


----------



## vanasty

caitlin1214 said:


> I think Janelle and her mom are both idiots. Yes, Janelle had no right to push her mom like that or speak to her that way.
> 
> But her mom gets mad at her for going out, then gets mad when she actually does things to take care of her son because she's doing them "wrong." She may go out too much and her mom may resent babysitting, but when she is taking care of her son, she seems to know what she's doing.
> 
> They're both using Jace as a weapon. I don't think either of them should get custody of him and maybe he should stay with a neutral third party.
> 
> I just want whatever's best for Jace.




I am actually pretty relieved & surprised that there a few people in this thread that are actually looking at the whole barbara picture...THANK YOU. I completely agree  that the baby should go to a third party.

Barbara seriously wastes her money on daycare because she insists on shutting down her Daughter. Its ridiculous.

Jenelle is a Teenager.. she needs guidance and positive reinforcement to transition into a better lifestyle for herself and her son.

All Barbara does is scream and tell her to leave, and when she does go out Barbara flips out at her even more. It doesnt make sense.


----------



## caitlin1214

From what I've seen, there's no sit down with her mother calmly saying, "I'm concerned you're going out too much. You're a mother and you have obligations to your son."

Instead it goes from zero to fifty extremely fast. And nobody is going to properly respond to someone who is constantly yelling and criticizing at them.


----------



## Kansashalo

I would disagree.  In the 16 and pregnant episode (where we first met them), her mom did try that and all Janelle did was yell about how it was her life and say "well it's too late now" and roll her eyes.

No parent is perfect just as no child is either.  She isn't the only person that has had a less than perfect mom.  Goodness, we all remember Caitlynn's winner of a mom. lol But Caitlynn made the decision to do what was best her baby given the situation that she was in.  Janelle needs to do the same.   She knew what her mom was like way before she got pregnant but I think she was depending on her bf/baby daddy at the time to whisk her away from it.  

Given the choices that Janelle has made, she has no one to be mad at about the situation but herself.  I know she is a teen, but as my mom use to tell me growing up _"if you want to pretend you're an adult and do grown folk things, then you must deal with the consequences life grown folks do."
_


----------



## vanasty

Kansashalo said:


> I would disagree.  In the 16 and pregnant episode (where we first met them), her mom did try that and all Janelle did was yell about how it was her life and say "well it's too late now" and roll her eyes.
> 
> No parent is perfect just as no child is either.  She isn't the only person that has had a less than perfect mom.  Goodness, we all remember Caitlynn's winner of a mom. lol But Caitlynn made the decision to do what was best her baby given the situation that she was in.  Janelle needs to do the same.   She knew what her mom was like way before she got pregnant but I think she was depending on her bf/baby daddy at the time to whisk her away from it.
> 
> Given the choices that Janelle has made, she has no one to be mad at about the situation but herself.  I know she is a teen, but as my mom use to tell me growing up _"if you want to pretend you're an adult and do grown folk things, then you must deal with the consequences life grown folks do."
> _



Catelynn's mom is a poor example to compare...That woman is methed out and emotionally impaired due to her drug use, and she actually got along with her daughter before she got pregnant. It wasnt until  she got pregnant that thier relationship really hit the fan, because of the adoption Drama.

Its clear that Jenelle was already sick of how her mom treats her before she got pregnant, and yeah, she probably resented it so much that she probably DID have this fantasy that her baby and boyfriend would finally whisk her away from it. She did make these decisions on her own, true, but it was a path of fate definately forged by her ugly home life. 

Well, now baby Jace is stuck in an ugly situation. 
_"if you want to pretend you're an adult and do grown folk things, then you must deal with the consequences life grown folks do."
_
I agree, but Barbara isnt exercising this at all. She isnt treating Jenelle like a grown up at all, shes treating her as the same petulant failure child shes always seen her as.


----------



## Kansashalo

Well I don't think we'll ever REALLY know how the relationship was between Jenelle and her mom before the cameras came.  I would imagine that it was probably a typical teen (who wants to do things their way)/mom (you do what I say) relationship.  I mean they got along well enough to where they both agreed to do the show.

But seriously though - I wonder how much of this is 'real' versus exaggeration or even planned situations?  We all know that its the train wreck relationships that make the headlines and the show.  (Amber & Gary / Farrah & her mom).


----------



## gelbergirl

why can't Jenelle just stay at home and arrange for a babysitter for when she wants to go out? whether she hires someone or makes pre-arrangements with her mom?  All the other teen moms (kind of) took care of their own kids. More than this at least.


----------



## Jahpson

oh my lawd, the Jenelle scenes!!!! NO words!!! just none!


idk if I can watch this season, she has been absolutely unbearable to watch! How can you hate your mother SOOOO MUCH?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I take it that there isn't a father in Jenelle's life?  Because ain't no way I'd be able to push or talk to my mother like that and not expect my father to come after me like a bat out of hell....


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> I take it that there isn't a father in Jenelle's life?  Because ain't no way I'd be able to push or talk to my mother like that and not expect my father to come after me like a bat out of hell....



a good question!

Hell the thought of even pushing my mother....*gets light headed*

my azz hurts just thinking about it and I'm 26!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm still shocked that she managed to get into a bar when she is only 18! Jeez I was too scared to do that until just a couple months before my 21st birthday!


----------



## buzzytoes

And this whole "why do I need to be around when he is sleeping" attitude annoys the crap out of me. She's not the first person I've heard that from. Um hello you are the parent, you don't cease being the parent when they are asleep.

I think that Janelle's Mom is so used to her effing things up she doesn't want to give her the chance anymore. They totally have a co-dependent  relationship.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> I take it that there isn't a father in Jenelle's life?  Because ain't no way I'd be able to push or talk to my mother like that and not expect my father to come after me like a bat out of hell....



http://www.starmagazine.com/teen_mom_jenelle_father_baby/news/17785

Evidently, she's estranged from her Father, as he just recently found out about her 16 & Pregnant episode.


----------



## aklein

buzzytoes said:


> And this whole "why do I need to be around when he is sleeping" attitude annoys the crap out of me. She's not the first person I've heard that from. Um hello you are the parent, you don't cease being the parent when they are asleep.
> 
> I think that Janelle's Mom is so used to her effing things up she doesn't want to give her the chance anymore. They totally have a co-dependent  relationship.



This!



MM83 said:


> http://www.starmagazine.com/teen_mom_jenelle_father_baby/news/17785
> 
> Evidently, she's estranged from her Father, as he just recently found out about her 16 & Pregnant episode.



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Jahpson

he needs to get back in Jenelle's life ASAP!


----------



## MM83

Jahpson said:


> he needs to get back in Jenelle's life ASAP!




As bad as she treats her Mother, who has been in her life and supported her, I don't want to know how she would treat someone who had been out of her life and hadn't supported her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

jenelle pushing her mom around like that was really sad. i can't believe someone would do that to their parent - especially when that parent is taking care of YOUR CHILD.
but it does appear that her mom is enabling her. allowing her to sleep in while she takes the kid to daycare (apparently), feeding and changing.
OR she's trying to make it so that everyone thinks that janelle can't take care of her own child and that's why she does everything.


----------



## MM83

What did someone say a few posts back about Chelsea's bff Megan being smart and likable? Looks like someone is prego and if the rumors are true, pushing for a spin off show for her and Chelsea...which would explain the house.  Granted, the gossip site source is sketchy, but still, it's interesting. 

http://thedirty.com/2011/01/mtv-is-...nds-of-single-mothers-because-teen-mom-fever/


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...star-Kailyn-Lowry-new-boyfriend-laws-red.html


I found it crazy how her Mom allowed her to live with the BF and his familly allowed it.


----------



## MM83

Saw that, only the picture I saw she had a Coach bag and Ugg Triplets. Nothing like a realistic portrayal of a single mother, working for minimum wage, just trying to make it.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ more like get pregnant, get on 16 and pregnant, get on teen mom, make over $300,000!


----------



## Sassys

MM83 said:


> Saw that, only the picture I saw she had a Coach bag and Ugg Triplets. Nothing like a realistic portrayal of a single mother, working for minimum wage, just trying to make it.


 

Who is this?


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Who is this?




*~*Kailyn from 16 & Pregnant & Teen Mom 2 (the one who lives/lived with her ex-bf and his parents).*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...star-Kailyn-Lowry-new-boyfriend-laws-red.html
> 
> 
> I found it crazy how her Mom allowed her to live with the BF and his familly allowed it.




well her mom didn't seem to give a damn and I guess the BFs family didn't want to see her out on the streets.  I have to say, Jo's mother seemed very loving, understanding, and supportive.


----------



## Heath-kkf

MM83 said:


> Saw that, only the picture I saw she had a Coach bag and Ugg Triplets. Nothing like a realistic portrayal of a single mother, working for minimum wage, just trying to make it.



I guess by now she's probably moved out of her ex's parents basement, but shouldn't that money be put away for finding your own place to live, for the child's education, for her future?

300K or whatever seems great now, wow, all this money but in 5 years they are not going to be making that kind of money. Sadly, many people who suddenly get large lump sums of money just can't handle it and end up blowing it.

Sad since so many Americans hit retirement age and have little to no retirement saved up. This amount of money they are getting could fund their retirement.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MTV released a statement reporting that Ambers claim to making over $200K is WAY off....


----------



## Heath-kkf

^^^ I sure what MTV said is true.


----------



## vanasty

DC-Cutie said:


> MTV released a statement reporting that Ambers claim to making over $200K is WAY off....



 I will believe that amber (and maci and farrah most likely)  definatley made 6 figs.

But the source of ALL that income being MTV? Oh nononononnoo...I hardly believed  that the second Amber's income was aired.
If anything that kind of money is a testament to what being in Tabloids week after week can bring you, thats it!

Man I actually feel bad for MTV, the heat they are under for this show is intense. I find the show extremely gritty and realistic. No amount of money is worth the agony of these girl's daily lives.


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> well her mom didn't seem to give a damn and I guess the BFs family didn't want to see her out on the streets.  I have to say, Jo's mother seemed very loving, understanding, and supportive.



*~*I think she was too...I wonder what their relationship (Kailyn & Jo's mother) is like now??*~*



DC-Cutie said:


> MTV released a statement reporting that Ambers claim to making over $200K is WAY off....




*~*I wonder who's telling the truth??  Why would she say that she makes $280,000 if she really doesn't (maybe she was lumping everything together; salary, magazine covers, etc.)?? Now I really want to know what their salary is...*~*


----------



## Heath-kkf

Wow, with no glasses Jenelle's mom and her look exactly alike.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> MTV released a statement reporting that Ambers claim to making over $200K is WAY off....


 
I always assumed Amber was speaking about entire income, not just MTV income when she stated that amount. She's in US Weekly every other week it seems like - I'm sure she's made the majority of her money from magazines.

ETA I also doubt these girls even THINK about taxes when they are making all of this money. Somehow I doubt they've been putting away 20% of every check they get from every appearance, magazine, etc.


----------



## AlovesJ

Does Jenelle look high sitting on the coach in the front yard? classy to say the least.


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG Janelle "I haven't done any drugs in my entire life except for marijuana. And I don't do it that much." Jeebus.

ETA Why can't Jordan take whatsherface home?? Does homeboy not own a car?? Instead she's going to make Joe pick her back up??


----------



## DC-Cutie

why do these girls feel the need to introduce their children to guys sooooo soon?


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> why do these girls feel the need to introduce their children to guys sooooo soon?


 
I am just glad that they are still infants so they won't realize what is going on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I am just glad that they are still infants so they won't realize what is going on.



IMO, the behaviors that the parents have while they are infants, are probably the same behaviors they will have as they get older...


----------



## Lanier

Did Janelle sleep in her car?


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> IMO, the behaviors that the parents have while they are infants, are probably the same behaviors they will have as they get older...


 

This is very true, although some part of me holds out hope that they will mature. I guess that is not likely to happen before the age of 25 though at which time it will be too late for the kids. I am not sure some of them will ever grow up.


----------



## AlovesJ

I feel bad for Kailyn, her whole situation is not good.


----------



## nc.girl

I cannot believe Jannelle actually TOLD that lawyer that she smokes marijuana. It doesn't matter if you do it once a day, once a year, or whatever. It's ILLEGAL, and she just told the woman she had hoped to hire that she does drugs! Not smart, Jannelle. Jannelle's mom seems a bit wacky too, but at least does seem like she genuinely cares about Jace. It really might be for the better if Jannelle's mom does end up getting custody of him.



AlovesJ said:


> I feel bad for Kailyn, her whole situation is not good.



I feel bad for her too, but the way she's approaching the whole dating someone else situation seemed to be the wrong way to go about it. Considering she's still living with her ex with his parents' approval, she really should have discussed things with them before doing anything. Even though Jo seems like a real butthead and doesn't act like he wants her back at all, talking things over with his parents just seems like the respectful thing to do. Where's she gonna go if Jo's parents decide to throw her out? Kailyn's mom is more interested in her boyfriend than her own daughter and grandchild, so Kailyn probably isn't going to want to go live with her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kailyn from 16 & Pregnant & Teen Mom 2 (the one who lives/lived with her ex-bf and his parents).*~*



oh whoops - i thought it was amber lol (i looked at the pic before reading the article)




nc.girl said:


> *I cannot believe Jannelle actually TOLD that lawyer that she smokes marijuana.* It doesn't matter if you do it once a day, once a year, or whatever. It's ILLEGAL, and she just told the woman she had hoped to hire that she does drugs! Not smart, Jannelle. Jannelle's mom seems a bit wacky too, but at least does seem like she genuinely cares about Jace. It really might be for the better if Jannelle's mom does end up getting custody of him.



actually she probably had to tell her lawyer. that is something that you tell YOUR lawyer (not someone else's lawyer) because if she didn't tell her lawyer and it came up in a court case - her lawyer would be sooooooo po'd at her.   you don't keep stuff like that from your lawyer when it may be used against you.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Kansashalo said:


> So I just saw the Jenelle episode...
> 
> Ok, I know this is harsh but I DO NOT feel sorry for Jenelle at all! She is beyond disrespectful. Even if some people don't agree with how her mom acts, the way Jenelle behaves is out of control with her. She is BLESSED to have the mom that she does because there are a lot of moms out there that would not put up with her mess for one second. She would either be dead or put out of the house. And I know some mom's that would have put both her AND the baby out too. Your parents do not have to take care of your if you are over 18 and in some states, its younger than that.
> 
> I do not give her any kudos for wanting to pick out Jace's clothes - ummm ok, so you want to do all the 'fun and cutesy' stuff of having a baby (such as pick out clothes) but none of the real responsibilities of having a baby??? Sorry, but I agree with her mom - she should keep it moving. You only want to try when it cool or fun for you - GTFOOH with that!
> 
> Nothing about Jenelle's behavior says she wants to try and be a good mom. Jace deserves better and it's with his grandma.
> 
> ETA: OMG the scene outside the house. *smh* Again, she is blessed. My mom would not have been that calm.


 
ITA with you


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> I always assumed Amber was speaking about entire income, not just MTV income when she stated that amount. She's in US Weekly every other week it seems like - I'm sure she's made the majority of her money from magazines.
> 
> ETA I also doubt these girls even THINK about taxes when they are making all of this money. Somehow I doubt they've been putting away 20% of every check they get from every appearance, magazine, etc.


 

Don't they only make money from tabloids IF they tabloids actually interview them?  Just because they are on the cover does not mean they actually interviewed them.  The articles are usually hear say.

I personally think NONE of them should get a dime.  Teen Pregnancy should never be rewarded


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I personally think NONE of them should get a dime. *Teen Pregnancy should never be rewarded*


 
Period.. end of story!

Speaking of Teen pregnancy, there is a story about 90 pregnant teens in one school.  If MTV shows one of these girls, I'll just SCREAM!
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...f_student_body_pregnant_at_frayser_high_.html


----------



## raspberrycobble

^ i read about that! crazy


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Period.. end of story!
> 
> Speaking of Teen pregnancy, there is a story about 90 pregnant teens in one school. If MTV shows one of these girls, I'll just SCREAM!
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...f_student_body_pregnant_at_frayser_high_.html


 

I read about this the other day.  I have decided not to watch Teen Mom anymore.  It just makes me so angry these girls are being rewarded for something my mother put the fear of God in my if I ever did.  I also can't stand that I have friends who are college educated and grad school educated and are loosing their jobs; while these girls get paid for this.  

I just can't do it anymore, it's insulting.


----------



## nc.girl

ILuvShopping said:


> oh whoops - i thought it was amber lol (i looked at the pic before reading the article)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *actually she probably had to tell her lawyer. that is something that you tell YOUR lawyer (not someone else's lawyer) because if she didn't tell her lawyer and it came up in a court case - her lawyer would be sooooooo po'd at her.   you don't keep stuff like that from your lawyer when it may be used against you.*



True, but if I wasn't even sure whether or not I could afford the attorney, I think I'd be getting a price before I started divulging such personal details!

Either way, I don't think she deserves to have custody of Jace. It's not just the pot...it's basically everything about her. The girl really needs to learn some parenting skills. Sometimes I think she's worse than Amber.


----------



## ILuvShopping

nc.girl said:


> True, but if I wasn't even sure whether or not I could afford the attorney, I think I'd be getting a price before I started divulging such personal details!



good point lol - i haven't watched the episode yet so i didn't know it wasn't officially her lawyer.


----------



## MM83

I think she is worse than Amber. Amber just beat Gary up, this chick hits her Mom. She's never home, Amber was home all the time- yet she never studied or cleaned. 

I hate Jannelle more than Amber, by a small margin.


----------



## vanasty

Sassys said:


> I personally think NONE of them should get a dime.  Teen Pregnancy should never be rewarded



so you think they should be exploited for free and publically shamed over a mistake?



These girls exercised a reproductive choice every woman has, and sometimes money isnt everything.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

MM83 said:


> I hate Jannelle more than Amber, by a small margin.


 
Yeah it's a close race, but Jenelle wins it by an eyebrow.


----------



## Kansashalo

vanasty said:


> so you think they should be exploited for free and publically shamed over a mistake?
> 
> These girls exercised a reproductive choice every woman has, and sometimes money isnt everything.


 
I think what she is saying (I think lol) is that MTV is basically glorifing and rewarding these girls. These girls aren't in it to show how "hard" it is - it's for a check. 

It's one thing to do a documentary for free "for the cause" which is what USE to happen.  But now, its common practice now for reality show participants to be paid - hence the reward.


----------



## gsmom

I see all sorts of immoral, skeevy behavior rewarded on TV...and many of those doing it are ADULTS. These are young, naive girls. Not sure why they are so villified.


----------



## vanasty

Kansashalo said:


> I think what she is saying (I think lol) is that MTV is basically glorifing and rewarding these girls. These girls aren't in it to show how "hard" it is - it's for a check.
> 
> It's one thing to do a documentary for free "for the cause" which is what USE to happen.  But now, its common practice now for reality show participants to be paid - hence the reward.



Im sure Ive said it before in this thread, but MTV isnt really glorifying a single thing. In fact I really believe all thier lives look crappy on film! 

Lets take Jersey Shore as an example, they honestly do glorify violence and alcoholism- The cast totally acts out with those things,  and they get bailed out instantly, and still get to do crazy amounts of press and cameos and award shows. Yeah, I would call that Glorifying irresponsible behaviour.

But if they bring in the ratings just as strongly as JS, I say pay them. They signed contracts, they give the network what it wants, its a fair exchange. MTV isnt there to be a prosecutor to give America an argument to shame these girls, because they need what they have.

Ronnie punches someone in the street? He gets a huge diet supplement endorsement.

Amber punches Gary? She is being slaughtered by the press and looking at Jailtime.

The money is a  fraction of the whole picture, there is no "glory" in making good cash by being on Tabloids that are pretty much airing everything about how your life as a teenager is now over.
 MTV does a solid job of not really slanting anything to look too good or too bad....which is honestly, the fairest thing they can do for these girls.... Or do people who think these girls are a social problem just upset that there isnt enough self-flagellation? 


The ONLY time, I have ever felt MTV candycoated Teen Pregnancy...was when they did that Bonus episode about the babies.....That was pretty strange, since it was just the 4 teen moms talking about how cute their babies are.


----------



## Sassys

Kansashalo said:


> I think what she is saying (I think lol)* is that MTV is basically glorifing and rewarding these girls. These girls aren't in it to show how "hard" it is - it's for a check.*
> 
> It's one thing to do a documentary for free "for the cause" which is what USE to happen. But now, its common practice now for reality show participants to be paid - hence the reward.


 
Exactly what I was trying to say. Instead of teaching others to learn from their mistakes, it seems it is showing girls, if you become a teen mom you MIGHT get a reality show and be on the cover of magazines and make lots of money (rare but it CAN happen). Why should Amber get her GED, or go to college, she is allegedly making $280K to sit on her a$$ all day. Aren't we all taught, get an education so we can get a good job and make lots of money? Most of these girls are NOT getting an education because they don't need to; MTV is paying them for doing nothing. 

I worked my butt of getting good grades, going to college and getting a good job; yet I am still paying off student loans and trying to save to buy my first home. Amber made enough money to pay off my loans, put 50% down on a condo and increase my savings account just for laying around all day and getting pregnant as a child.  I was always taught "you are rewarded for things when you do a good job".  So now we are telling these girls "Good job for having sex and getting pregnant, and here is some cash."  That is not right! 

No these girls did not know MTV was going to be doing a show, when they got pregnant, but now teenage girls know, "Hey there is a chance I could get on this show, if I am able to impress the producers with my sob story"

Didn't someone here say Chelsea's roomate is now pregnant and looking to have a reality show with Chelsea.


----------



## Sassys

vanasty said:


> Im sure Ive said it before in this thread, but MTV isnt really glorifying a single thing. In fact I really believe all thier lives look crappy on film!
> 
> Lets take Jersey Shore as an example, they honestly do glorify violence and alcoholism- The cast totally acts out with those things, and they get bailed out instantly, and still get to do crazy amounts of press and cameos and award shows. Yeah, I would call that Glorifying irresponsible behaviour.
> 
> But if they bring in the ratings just as strongly as JS, I say pay them. They signed contracts, they give the network what it wants, its a fair exchange. MTV isnt there to be a prosecutor to give America an argument to shame these girls, because they need what they have.
> 
> Ronnie punches someone in the street? He gets a huge diet supplement endorsement.
> 
> Amber punches Gary? She is being slaughtered by the press and looking at Jailtime.
> 
> The money is a fraction of the whole picture, there is no "glory" in making good cash by being on Tabloids that are pretty much airing everything about how your life as a teenager is now over.
> MTV does a solid job of not really slanting anything to look too good or too bad....which is honestly, the fairest thing they can do for these girls.... Or do people who think these girls are a social problem just upset that there isnt enough self-flagellation?
> 
> 
> The ONLY time, I have ever felt MTV candycoated Teen Pregnancy...was when they did that Bonus episode about the babies.....That was pretty strange, since it was just the 4 teen moms talking about how cute their babies are.


 
Tabloids and gossip last for a couple of months.  They will get over it.  I have never watched Jersey Shore, but the JS "kids" are all adults and we all know it is fake and scripted.  Those girls on teen mom did have babies, there is no faking that.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> Period.. end of story!
> 
> Speaking of Teen pregnancy, there is a story about 90 pregnant teens in one school.  If MTV shows one of these girls, I'll just SCREAM!
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...f_student_body_pregnant_at_frayser_high_.html


 wow!





Sassys said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say. Instead of teaching others to learn from their mistakes, it seems it is showing girls, if you become a teen mom you MIGHT get a reality show and be on the cover of magazines and make lots of money (rare but it CAN happen). Why should Amber get her GED, or go to college, she is allegedly making $280K to sit on her a$$ all day.  Aren't we all taught, get an education so we can get a good job and make lots of money? Most of these girls are NOT getting an education because they don't need to; MTV is paying them for doing nothing.
> 
> *I worked my butt of getting good grades, going to college and getting a good job; yet I am still paying off student loans and trying to save to buy my first home.  Amber made enough money to pay off my loans, put 50% down on a condo and increase my savings account just for laying around all day and getting pregnant as a child.  That is not right!*
> 
> Didn't someone here say Chelsea's roomate is now pregnant and looking to have a reality show with Chelsea.


This! I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## vanasty

Sassys said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say. Instead of teaching others to learn from their mistakes, it seems it is showing girls, if you become a teen mom you MIGHT get a reality show and be on the cover of magazines and make lots of money (rare but it CAN happen). Why should Amber get her GED, or go to college, she is allegedly making $280K to sit on her a$$ all day.  Aren't we all taught, get an education so we can get a good job and make lots of money? Most of these girls are NOT getting an education because they don't need to; MTV is paying them for doing nothing.
> 
> I worked my butt of getting good grades, going to college and getting a good job; yet I am still paying off student loans and trying to save to buy my first home.  Amber made enough money to pay off my loans, put 50% down on a condo and increase my savings account just for laying around all day and getting pregnant as a child.  That is not right!
> 
> Didn't someone here say Chelsea's roomate is now pregnant and looking to have a reality show with Chelsea.



see this is what I dont understand! I have seen many people say things like this.

You can still have a successful career and life with what you have achieved. Amber isnt taking anything from you. She was a dumb teenager who was in the right place in the right time, because she made her money in the reality entertainment industry.
You made your money and career in a completely different way, Amber was worth what she is to her employer, The same way you have your own worth to the people you want to work for. It totally Apples and Oranges. Its not wrong or "right".
Just live your life the way you always have and dont take the income of obviously broken and miserable people so personally. Would you really trade your life for what those girls signed up for, for a downpayment on a condo? Like I said, its not always about money.

and OMG if that Chelsea reality show rumor is true!


----------



## luvs*it*

Sassys said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say. Instead of teaching others to learn from their mistakes, it seems it is showing girls, if you become a teen mom you MIGHT get a reality show and be on the cover of magazines and make lots of money (rare but it CAN happen). Why should Amber get her GED, or go to college, she is allegedly making $280K to sit on her a$$ all day. Aren't we all taught, get an education so we can get a good job and make lots of money? Most of these girls are NOT getting an education because they don't need to; MTV is paying them for doing nothing.
> 
> *I worked my butt of getting good grades, going to college and getting a good job; yet I am still paying off student loans and trying to save to buy my first home. Amber made enough money to pay off my loans, put 50% down on a condo and increase my savings account just for laying around all day and getting pregnant as a child. That is not right!*
> 
> No these girls did not know MTV was going to be doing a show, when they got pregnant, but now teenage girls know, "Hey there is a chance I could get on this show, if I am able to impress the producers with my sob story"
> 
> Didn't someone here say Chelsea's roomate is now pregnant and looking to have a reality show with Chelsea.




*~*YES!!!! I'm in the _exact_ same situation...*~*


----------



## chantal1922

I just hope these girls are being smart and saving their money. Teen mom won't last forever.


----------



## Kansashalo

This is why reality shows to me (and probably the majority of viewers) are mere forms of entertainment and nothing more. They try to come across as if they are doing it to help someone else in their shoes, all the while taking a check to the bank. Ummm ok. There isn't nothing to be learned from them, unlike documentaries of old (Since we're talking of MTV, remember True Life?).

But hey - this is the state of these so called "reality shows" I guess...

ETA: Wait - now I don't watch Jersey Shore but aren't those the ones that held out for more money?


----------



## Kansashalo

chantal1922 said:


> I just hope these girls are being smart and saving their money. Teen mom won't last forever.


 
Farrah got new boobs - that can be considered an "investment".


----------



## Jeneen

Hi, I'm Kailyn, and I'm going to passive/aggressively change my relationship status on facebook instead of actually telling my ex-bf and baby daddy who I live with to his face that I have moved on... siiiiiiigh.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kansashalo said:


> Farrah got new boobs - that can be considered an "investment".



only if she gets a return back via stripping, sexy photoshoots, ya know crap like that...


----------



## Miss Kris

Anyone have any idea as to what could be wrong with baby Alli?


----------



## watk6022

I'm team Barbra, but it does seem like she is trying to live her relationship she had with janelle through jace. I feel like, she is so hurt by what janelle has become, that she can go back on time by raising jace the way she wished she had janelle?


----------



## watk6022

Miss Kris said:


> Anyone have any idea as to what could be wrong with baby Alli?



I almost don't want to know, it breaks my heart! It just makes me even madder when people like janelle have perfectly healthy babies, and never try to take advantage of their life with them! Or be great full for their blessing.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ I know


----------



## Heath-kkf

Miss Kris said:


> Anyone have any idea as to what could be wrong with baby Alli?



No, I am in the law field, not medical, but is is strange that that baby is so much "fatter" than the other baby? does that happen with twins? 

Don't like Leah at all. She just rubbed me the wrong way on her '16 & pregnant" episode, but its still sad.


----------



## Miss Kris

Heath-kkf said:


> No, I am in the law field, not medical, but is is strange that that baby is so much "fatter" than the other baby? does that happen with twins?
> 
> Don't like Leah at all. She just rubbed me the wrong way on her '16 & pregnant" episode, but its still sad.


 
I noticed that too... she's much heavier and her face looks much different too (even if they aren't identical.. the face is much heavier and kind of flat)...short arms can indicate down syndrome I think... but I'm not sure if that has anything to do with spinal damage / nerves


----------



## Miss Kris

here is one take on it:

"Aliannah might have some type of skeletal dysplasia, according to pediatrician Dr. Michael B. Bober, who does not treat the girl . 

That condition can be marked by disproportionate growth, where the limbs appear short or long when compared to the trunk. Twin gestation, breech presentation and being the first pregnancy for their mother are all independent risk factors for developmental dysplasia of the hip (DDH)," said Bober, who is co-director of the Skeletal Dysplasia Program at A.I. duPont Hospital in Philadelphia. 

"An infant with DDH might exhibit signs of pain during certain hip movements." 

If the dysplasia, or displacement of the hip, is picked up in the first few months of life, it can almost always be treated successfully with a brace. Sometimes surgery is necessary."

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/MindMo...er-medical-reality-intrudes/story?id=12648491


----------



## watk6022

Heath-kkf said:


> No, I am in the law field, not medical, but is is strange that that baby is so much "fatter" than the other baby? does that happen with twins?
> 
> Don't like Leah at all. She just rubbed me the wrong way on her '16 & pregnant" episode, but its still sad.



I think it's because of her condition. She seems in pain whe you touch or pull her arm or leg. So I don't believe she is as active as the other baby.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

nc.girl said:


> True, but if I wasn't even sure whether or not I could afford the attorney, I think I'd be getting a price before I started divulging such personal details!
> 
> Either way, I don't think she deserves to have custody of Jace. It's not just the pot...it's basically everything about her.



Janelle admitted on formspring that she smoked while pregnant


----------



## chantal1922

I don't watch Teen Mom as regularly as I use to. I saw an episode today when Janelle's mom served her papers for custody. Janelle got all up in her mom's face and was yelling. I couldn't believe it! Janelle is such a nasty snot! She isn't helping her child custody case with the way she acts on the show. It seems like all she wants to do is party.


----------



## michie

The minute I saw that baby's legs on TV, I knew something was wrong. They were like 2 parenthesizes, horribly curved and looked painful. I don't know how anyone could see her in person and not question that. When Leah (?) said she was not putting weight on them, too, that alarmed the hell out of me. I hope everything works out because it's heartbreaking to see kids suffer. This season's babies have a few challenges, I see...


----------



## sarahloveslouis

While Leah was your typical, immature kid on her 16&P episode, she has grown leaps from then.  She did bug me on her 16&P ep, but I could not help but cry like a baby when she started to cry at the doctor's office and later with Corey. They are really coming into their own when it comes to being parents.


----------



## caitlin1214

Janelle should never treat her mother the way she does, but Barbara isn't exactly all sweetness, innocence and light, either.

Like I said before, it seems that they both tend to use Jace as a weapon: Janelle did that whenever she threatened to take him and leave, and Barbara's dong that right now by suing her for custody.

I think they're both idiots and neither of them deserve custody. He should go to a neutral third party.

And the, "Hey, Janelle, do you know how to go about getting a lawyer?" Was the tone really necessary? You're taking her to court to try to take away her child and you continue to kick her about the ear, nose and throat? 

Also, a little trivial, but . . . . she has a voice like nails on a freaking chalkboard. It's like, "All right! All right! I'll give you whatever you want! Just stop talking!"


----------



## nc.girl

MM83 said:


> I think she is worse than Amber. Amber just beat Gary up, this chick hits her Mom. She's never home, Amber was home all the time- yet she never studied or cleaned.
> 
> I hate Jannelle more than Amber, by a small margin.



I think you're right; Jannelle probably is worse than Amber!  Amber may not be much of a housekeeper or a student, but at least she did spend time with her child. Not saying she deserves the "world's greatest mom award"  by any means, but Amber does seem to make some effort when it comes to her little girl. 

I can't believe how disrespectful Jannelle is to her mom, who provides her a place to stay AND cares for Jace for free.


----------



## chelsbelle

michie said:


> The minute I saw that baby's legs on TV, I knew something was wrong. They were like 2 parenthesizes, horribly curved and looked painful. I don't know how anyone could see her in person and not question that. When Leah (?) said she was not putting weight on them, too, that alarmed the hell out of me. I hope everything works out because it's heartbreaking to see kids suffer. This season's babies have a few challenges, I see...



totally... you could see the differences with the babies even in her 16&p episode. I wonder why it seemed to take so long for them to notice and take her to the doctor???


----------



## michie

^I'm sure you never want to admit that something may be wrong with your child, but there was no denying that, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder why the doctor(s) didn't pick up on the issue when they were going for well baby check-ups..


----------



## ILuvShopping

maybe they did but they were just 'saving' this story line?? (it's a possibility)


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> maybe they did but they were just 'saving' this story line?? (it's a possibility)


 
i was thinking that too and if that's the case, shame on the parents.


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> i was thinking that too and if that's the case, shame on the parents.


 

Shame on them for sure to exploit their child in that way.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Everytime we went when my son was either sick or for a well visit the doctor assessed everything and ALWAYS would take his legs and straighted them out to make sure everything was the way it was supposed to be.


----------



## michie

I'm glad she married the father, tho. He seems to be one of the most dedicated men ever shown (besides the grandfathers).


----------



## gsmom

Is the pediatrician from that episode on Tuesday her regular pediatrician? If he is, he didn't seem particularly thorough, concerned, interested, sharp, etc, etc....


----------



## AlohaGirl01

I sure hope that wasn't her regular pediatrician. He was so cold and rude. When they thought my son had cancer, I went to this one specialist and he was just like that. He was very cold, condescending and I wonder to this day why he was working with children in the first place. I immediately changed specialist and was so glad I did.


----------



## Miss Kris

AlohaGirl01 said:


> I sure hope that wasn't her regular pediatrician. He was so cold and rude. When they thought my son had cancer, I went to this one specialist and he was just like that. He was very cold, condescending and I wonder to this day why he was working with children in the first place. I immediately changed specialist and was so glad I did.


 
ITA!  I kept thinking... gosh.. that is a horrible doctor to have working with kids.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

ILuvShopping said:


> maybe they did but they were just 'saving' this story line?? (it's a possibility)


 
I couldn't see the father agreeing to do this. Doesn't seem in his character at all.


----------



## pollinilove

what do you think of the girl who lives whith her ex but has a new man ? what should the ex mom and dad do let her stay or kick her out ? im not sure what to think of this family


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I think Kailyn should have stayed "single" and just kept the new guy as a friend until she got on her feet and out of Jo's parents' house.  I don't think it was a smart move for her to start a new relationship a couple weeks after she & Jo broke up, and without discussing it with him (he is the father of her child, and a decision that could possibly involve their child should be discussed with him).*~*


----------



## michie

I just want to know what's going on in the boy's head, trying to date a new mother and knowing her current living situation. These kids, I swear...I find myself just shaking my head for most of the hour.


----------



## DC-Cutie

facebook was her worst enemy.  I agree w/*luvs*it** , they could have been 'friends' and kept everything on the low-low.  She should have worked, saved her money and bounced!  Free to live her life as she pleased.

I did give her a side-eye for introducing her son to the guy


----------



## nc.girl

ILuvShopping said:


> maybe they did but they were just 'saving' this story line?? (it's a possibility)





DC-Cutie said:


> i was thinking that too and if that's the case, shame on the parents.





Chantilly0379 said:


> Shame on them for sure to exploit their child in that way.



I think it may've had something to do with Leah being on Teen Mom from what I've heard. From what I've heard/read, it's been discussed on her FB for months about something being wrong with the one twin, but Leah's friend Amy who helps run the page would always say that Leah wasn't ready to talk about it, etc etc. So I kind of tend to think that MTV didn't want her discussing things that would be shown on the Teen Mom episodes, like maybe MTV felt it would hurt their ratings or something. I also heard that MTV told Leah to close her Formspring account she used to use.

This is all hearsay though, so who knows.

I also agree with others who said that pediatrician seemed kind of lackluster. He seemed like such a cold, emotionless person to be working with children.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm watching the episode right now. 
first thoughts

1. janelle didn't see her son for a WEEK!?!?!?!??! if she was a good mom she would have taken her kid with her. you don't abandon your child and then call yourself a good mom
2. HOLY  MOLY - there is NO way leah didnt  know there was something wrong with one of her daughters. they leg was waaaaaay obvious. especially if her mom is a nurse.


----------



## ILuvShopping

and the girl that lives in the basement of her ex-boyfriend's parent's house.
i really REALLY disliked how they all ganged up on her about the new guy. yea it's probably a little too soon. her ex kept saying "I let you stay here.  this is MY house" oh noooo dude - it's YOUR PARENT's HOUSE. you didn't even want her there - you told her to leave.

and i think the ex-bf's mom is scared of her finding someone new and taking her grandson away. there's no other reason for her to say "if you're staying here you can't date anyone else"


----------



## ILuvShopping

.


----------



## aklein

Putting 'in a relationship' up on facebook.  Seriously?  If you're going to act like a grown up, have the balls to tell your ex and his family THAT YOU LIVE WITH, what is going on.


----------



## michie

Right. And, she wanted to be smart about it, too, when the father asked?? 



ILuvShopping said:


> and the girl that lives in the basement of her ex-boyfriend's parent's house.
> *i really REALLY disliked how they all ganged up on her about the new guy.* yea it's probably a little too soon. her ex kept saying "I let you stay here.  this is MY house" oh noooo dude - it's YOUR PARENT's HOUSE. you didn't even want her there - you told her to leave.
> 
> and i think the ex-bf's mom is scared of her finding someone new and taking her grandson away. there's no other reason for her to say "if you're staying here you can't date anyone else"



I agree. The parents looked like they were on a middle school blacktop with that mess. But, I have to say she has some damned nerve. She doesn't have a pot to piss in nor a window to pitch it out, but she wants to continue dating like a regular kid. Girl, SIT ALL THE WAY DOWN! She knew she was doing wrong by entertaining this new guy, but figured she could get away with it. I would've told her ass off, too, but it would've been privately and a tad less messy.


----------



## Kansashalo

michie said:


> Right. And, she wanted to be smart about it, too, when the father asked??
> 
> I agree. The parents looked like they were on a middle school blacktop with that mess. But, I have to say she has some damned nerve. She doesn't have a pot to piss in nor a window to pitch it out, but she wants to continue dating like a regular kid. Girl, SIT ALL THE WAY DOWN! She knew she was doing wrong by entertaining this new guy, but figured she could get away with it. I would've told her ass off, too, but it would've been privately and a tad less messy.



THANK YOU! As hard as it is, instead of finding a boyfriend, she needs find a way to make some $$$$$ so she can move out.


----------



## ILuvShopping

michie said:


> Right. And, she wanted to be smart about it, too, when the father asked??
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The parents looked like they were on a middle school blacktop with that mess. But, I have to say she has some damned nerve. She doesn't have a pot to piss in nor a window to pitch it out, but she wants to continue dating like a regular kid. Girl, SIT ALL THE WAY DOWN! She knew she was doing wrong by entertaining this new guy, but figured she could get away with it. I would've told her ass off, too, but it would've been privately and a tad less messy.



yea but i think there's a huge difference between them saying "it's too soon for you to be dating someone new" and "don't you dare date someone new when you're living with us"
they could tell her "you're young... you shouldn't rush stuff.... you just ended a relationship with our son" well HE ended it... which i also think plays a big part. I mean if SHE broke up with him and then stayed in the house dating a new guy... that is 10 times worse than what she's actually doing.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

New episode tonight


----------



## watk6022

OMG she just changed that baby on the floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My skin is crawling!!!!!!


----------



## AlovesJ

watk6022 said:


> OMG she just changed that baby on the floor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My skin is crawling!!!!!!



Would I change my baby on the bathroom floor? NO! She should've laid more down, but I doubt there was anywhere else. She def needs to not date right now. I feel bad for her, she has to depend on others for everything!


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Jace is soooo cute. Here's a recent pic.
Chelsea is boring and Kailyn is depressing i wonder why MTV selected them especially Chelsea. The only storylines i'm really interested in are Leah and Jenelle.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Jace is adorable!!! And how cute were Aubrey & Adam?? You could tell she really missed her dad (even though she's just a baby).*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah and her BF (now husband) seem to be on the right track, I like them
Chelsea - my goodness!  She needs to lay off the fake fan/bronzer, heavy eyeliner and ratty extensions!


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> Leah and her BF (now husband) seem to be on the right track, I like them
> Chelsea - my goodness! She needs to lay off the fake fan/bronzer, heavy eyeliner and ratty extensions!


 
Whenever I see Chelsea and her friends, I marvel at how girls from South Dakota are always so "tan" even in the non-summer months


----------



## pursegrl12

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Jace is soooo cute. Here's a recent pic.
> Chelsea is boring and Kailyn is depressing i wonder why MTV selected them especially Chelsea. The only storylines i'm really interested in are Leah and Jenelle.


 
he is do damn cute!!!! nice to see her with her son


----------



## KarraAnn

I hate how Kailyn's Ex Jo always says she can't live in 'his house' while dating someone else or whatever. FYI its your parents house!


----------



## gsmom

Jo's behavior on the show is despicable and his mother should be embarassed.


----------



## Jeneen

gsmom said:


> Jo's behavior on the show is despicable and his mother should be embarassed.


 
He seems immature, like a hot head, and does not know how to properly communicate what he is feeling.


----------



## MM83

I'm probably in the minority here, but I think Jo has just had enough. He may be poor at expressing feelings other than anger and resentment, but Kailynn is irresponsible and whines constantly. If I were her, I'd be HORRIBLY uncomfortable living with my ex and his parents. I think dating someone new, while living with his parents is probably one of the most disrespectful things she could have done. I mean, having Jo take her to meet her new boy?

I guess I just don't like Kail. Her 16&P episode was alright, but I got the feeling Jo had grown tired of her antics then. She seems to create drama and blow things up for no reason and she was just as annoying on 16&P as she is now. I get that she has no where to go, but maybe she should take advantage of the free rent and save up to move out, or IDK buy a car. 

I also haven't watched the most recent episode. So maybe my opinion will change.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Joe's mother AND father should be ashamed.  All that cursing is uncalled for.  I wish I would curse in my parent's house...


----------



## KarraAnn

^^ ITA also all the cursing Chelsea and her friend do in front of Aubree is aweful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can't wait to see what happens when:

(a) Her father finds out that the douche bag is living in the house where HE is paying the rent 

or

(b) When the douche bag returns to his old ways and starts treating Chelsea like crap on the bottom of his shoe.


----------



## Chantilly0379

MM83 said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I think Jo has just had enough. He may be poor at expressing feelings other than anger and resentment, but Kailynn is irresponsible and whines constantly. If I were her, I'd be HORRIBLY uncomfortable living with my ex and his parents. I think dating someone new, while living with his parents is probably one of the most disrespectful things she could have done. I mean, having Jo take her to meet her new boy?
> 
> I guess I just don't like Kail. Her 16&P episode was alright, but I got the feeling Jo had grown tired of her antics then. She seems to create drama and blow things up for no reason and she was just as annoying on 16&P as she is now. I get that she has no where to go, but maybe she should take advantage of the free rent and save up to move out, or IDK buy a car.
> 
> I also haven't watched the most recent episode. So maybe my opinion will change.


 

ITA!  I haven't watched much of the recent epi either or 16&p.  All I know is she has some balls to live there and want to date someone else.  B/c if the tables were turned and she where the guy in this situation, the parents would have probably threw him out on his butt.  Why does she live there  anyway


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kail strikes me as the kind of girl/woman that will always be searching for 'someone', very needy.  Her relationship with her mother made my skin crawl "oh, i can see you during the week.  but not on Wed, Thurs and Saturday" & "absence makes the heart grow fonder, so let me leave"- WTF?  

She doesn't seem to have a positive male role model in her life, also not a good thing.


----------



## luvs*it*

KarraAnn said:


> I hate how Kailyn's Ex Jo always says she can't live in 'his house' while dating someone else or whatever. FYI its your parents house!





gsmom said:


> Jo's behavior on the show is despicable and his mother should be embarassed.





DC-Cutie said:


> Joe's mother AND father should be ashamed.  All that cursing is uncalled for.  I wish I would curse in my parent's house...



*~*ITA with all of the above.  I can't stand the way Jo treats Kail. And I was smh when I saw him cursing in front of his mother like that!! I could never do that to my parents...or else I'd be 6 feet under.*~*



DC-Cutie said:


> I can't wait to see what happens when:
> 
> (a) Her father finds out that the douche bag is living in the house where HE is paying the rent
> 
> or
> 
> (b) When the douche bag returns to his old ways and starts treating Chelsea like crap on the bottom of his shoe.



*~*Right. I think A will happen sooner than B...sad she's not appreciative enough of what her father does for her to tell him that Adam is at least moving in with her.*~*


----------



## watk6022

MM83 said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I think Jo has just had enough. He may be poor at expressing feelings other than anger and resentment, but Kailynn is irresponsible and whines constantly. If I were her, I'd be HORRIBLY uncomfortable living with my ex and his parents. I think dating someone new, while living with his parents is probably one of the most disrespectful things she could have done. I mean, having Jo take her to meet her new boy?
> 
> I guess I just don't like Kail. Her 16&P episode was alright, but I got the feeling Jo had grown tired of her antics then. She seems to create drama and blow things up for no reason and she was just as annoying on 16&P as she is now. I get that she has no where to go, but maybe she should take advantage of the free rent and save up to move out, or IDK buy a car.
> 
> I also haven't watched the most recent episode. So maybe my opinion will change.



This is exactly how I feel about kayln!! I know her mom doesn't deserve mother of the year, bur she gave her a car!! And k was Like "ehh"....!!!! She has to rely on everyone but she expects it of them, instead of being thankful. I feel like maybe she was jo's first relationship and he never loved her, and when she got preggo his parents forced him into instant amercian family mode!
I think he is so done with her he is taking it out on his son, which is wrong, but he is trying so hard to get her out of hospice he's not even paying attention to his own flesh and blood. His parents are super amazing! I hate how the jumped her, but what she did was very disrespectful! And how does that make them look housing their sons baby momma, and her dates on the side? I also don't blame kayln for wanting someone else but she has nothing but time and no place to live, she doesn't realize the support system she has there, they could just pay the minimum child support and send her in her way. Which Jo would be ok with lol. 

Barbra can be very vile, I can see why janelle gets tired of her constantly trying to control her, I believe that was the original seed to their fighting. She is very quick to rub the custody in janells face, and that is so wrong. Janelle could have signed over jace and "partyied her a$$ off) acordding to her mom, but you can tell she wanted to do the right thing. I wonder if janelle is waiting for her MTV money to get jace back?

Chelsea is so lazy! Her dad is covering the tab for her to Take her time and finish school. And she said she has so much going on (Adam) that she can't complete in time. I feel bad because she is thankful for her dad but she is so in love with Adam. She has sooooo much to learn.


----------



## IBleedOrange

I really don't think Barbra's that bad. She's got a daughter who, at 19, is using her house as a hotel for her and her son. Janelle pays no rent and up until recently, wasn't working. Instead, she's going out and partying, returning at all hours, drinking, and using drugs. If I were doing those things, my mother would come off as much more awful than Barbra... we were raised better than that!!

Also, my mom and I were talking about what the temporary custody meant (my mom's a social worker) because a girl I went to school with essentially abandoned her son like Janelle did. When the grandparent/new custodian takes over custody, they're entitled to benefits from the state (depending on the situation) like medical insurance and daycare costs.

I don't think Janelle's responsible enough to be a mom, she just wants to play house when it suits her.


----------



## MM83

^^That would be what my Mother wouuld call a "flop house".

Barbara isn't that bad, she's just had enough.


----------



## Chantilly0379

MM83 said:


> ^^That would be what my Mother wouuld call a "flop house".
> 
> Barbara isn't that bad, she's just had enough.


 
Yeap!


----------



## nc.girl

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't wait to see what happens when:
> 
> (a) Her father finds out that the douche bag is living in the house where HE is paying the rent
> 
> or
> 
> (b) When the douche bag returns to his old ways and starts treating Chelsea like crap on the bottom of his shoe.



I'm waiting for this too! I feel like option A will happen first. All it will take is one unexpected visit from dear old Dad, and it'll be on. Chelsea has nooo idea how good she has it right now. Her dad pays for everything! The house she and Megan are sharing isn't too shabby, she's got a decent car, and lots of other nice things many kids that age don't have. It's a shame she can't seem to buckle down and get her high school stuff done...and that's not going to get any easier with Adam coming back into the picture. 



MM83 said:


> ^^That would be what my Mother wouuld call a "flop house".
> 
> Barbara isn't that bad, she's just had enough.



I agree; Barbara has had enough. I truly think the woman just wants the best for little Jace. I feel like if Janelle didn't have Jace, Barbara would've kicked that girl out on her butt already. Janelle has been so disrespectful to her mom so many times, and that's just not right...especially when Barbara has been kind enough to let her stay there AND help out so much with Jace while Janelle is out doing whatever.


----------



## Jeneen

MM83 said:


> ^^That would be what my Mother wouuld call a "flop house".
> 
> Barbara isn't that bad, she's just had enough.


 
I agree Barbara has had enough - I def don't think she is that bad, but the way she goes about it needs some tweaking.


----------



## Kansashalo

IBleedOrange said:


> I really don't think Barbra's that bad. She's got a daughter who, at 19, is using her house as a hotel for her and her son. Janelle pays no rent and up until recently, wasn't working. Instead, she's going out and partying, returning at all hours, drinking, and using drugs. If I were doing those things, my mother would come off as much more awful than Barbra... we were raised better than that!!
> 
> Also, my mom and I were talking about what the temporary custody meant (my mom's a social worker) because a girl I went to school with essentially abandoned her son like Janelle did. When the grandparent/new custodian takes over custody, they're entitled to benefits from the state (depending on the situation) like medical insurance and daycare costs.
> 
> *I don't think Janelle's responsible enough to be a mom, she just wants to play house when it suits her*.


 
I agree - especially with bolded.


----------



## pursegrl12

Jeneen said:


> I agree Barbara has had enough - I def don't think she is that bad, but the way she goes about it needs some tweaking.


 
agreed! i also think janelle's behaivor is a LEARNED behaivor from her mother. i think if janelle DID try to do everything right it still wouldn't be good enough for barbara. just like when janelle put a onsie on jace that was too big, barbara had to go & change him. she didn't have to do that & it probably made janelle feel like again, she couldn't do one simple task correctly in her mom's eyes. barbara needs to let go of _some_ responsibility if janelle wants to step up to the plate.


----------



## IBleedOrange

pursegrl12 said:


> barbara needs to let go of _some_ responsibility if janelle wants to step up to the plate.



I really think with all of Janelle's recent run-ins with the law are a good example of why Barbra is hesitant to let Janelle try and step up. For someone who claims she wants to be a mother, Janelle doesn't try very hard. I really do think Barbra is gunning for full permenant custody and has already (in her mind and the state's eyes) taken over the roll of primary caregiver. 

FWIW, I don't think Barbra has ever had any intention of handing Jace back over to Janelle. Is it fair or not? I don't know. She really has no faith in her own daughter, but then again, Janelle keeps giving her more reasons NOT to!


----------



## Jeneen

IBleedOrange said:


> I really think with all of Janelle's recent run-ins with the law are a good example of why Barbra is hesitant to let Janelle try and step up. For someone who claims she wants to be a mother, Janelle doesn't try very hard. I really do think Barbra is gunning for full permenant custody and has already (in her mind and the state's eyes) taken over the roll of primary caregiver.
> 
> FWIW, I don't think Barbra has ever had any intention of handing Jace back over to Janelle. Is it fair or not? I don't know. She really has no faith in her own daughter, but then again, Janelle keeps giving her more reasons NOT to!


----------



## Miss Kris

Looks like Farrah is trying to make back some investment on those new boobs:

http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/pic-te...ok-for-pinup-calendar-1593765.story?gt1=28135

and another in the bathing suit:  http://www.usmagazine.com/healthylifestyle/photos/winters-sexiest-bikini-bodies-201161/12211


----------



## Miss Kris

Since she got boobs.. I wonder if lipo helped with the stomach? It's kind of funny because the comments on the bikini pic are about the boob job...I'm glad we weren't the only ones who noticed


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Jenelle's We R Who We R video was removed from youtube


----------



## Heath-kkf

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Jenelle's We R Who We R video was removed from youtube



I heard that her "Tik Tok" one had eventually been removed as well. Or was it that this video had previously been removed and she re-posted? 

But, anyway, Kesha (or her record company) actually seem to be an artist that really enforces their copyrights.

If you search on youtube for this song it's either official videos or parodys (which fall under fair use).


----------



## caitlin1214

pursegrl12 said:


> i think if janelle DID try to do everything right it still wouldn't be good enough for barbara. just like when janelle put a onsie on jace that was too big, barbara had to go & change him. she didn't have to do that & it probably made janelle feel like again, she couldn't do one simple task correctly in her mom's eyes. barbara needs to let go of _some_ responsibility if janelle wants to step up to the plate.



I noticed that last week. Janelle got a job and like everyone else, enjoyed part of her first paycheck.

There didn't seem to be any positive feedback that she got the job. There was just immediate  criticism about the amount of money she spends. Then there was a mixed message of "You buy so much!" to "That looks cute on you."


----------



## caitlin1214

The way Janelle and her mother deal with each other sucks, and until that changes, there is no way they are going to have a good relationship.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oh, because that's healthy, Barbra: "Jace, your mother's a bad girl. A bad girl."


So she stays out later than she was supposed to (which she probably should not have done) and now she has to make an appointment to see her own son and Saturday babysitting days are off the table? Really? 


Talk about using Jace as a weapon.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Is it just me or was Kailyn carrying a Coach purse when she asked her mom for money for tuition? I'm pretty sure I recognize that hardware anywhere. 

And Chelsea doesn't even pay her own rent what is she doing talking about her bf moving in?!?


----------



## michie

I couldn't help but to look at how deformed Ali's little left leg was as they were holding her in the sand on the beach...


----------



## AlovesJ

Grosss!!! Jenelle and a guy she just met swopping spit with the ice cream.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

caitlin1214 said:


> Oh, because that's healthy, Barbra: "Jace, your mother's a bad girl. A bad girl."
> 
> 
> So she stays out later than she was supposed to (which she probably should not have done) and now she has to make an appointment to see her own son and Saturday babysitting days are off the table? Really?
> 
> 
> Talk about using Jace as a weapon.



Barbara is so needlessly abusive. I'm sure Jenelle would have recovered when hanging out with Jace. Did you see Jace just looking   at Barbara shouting again 

I really really fail to see why Kailynn but Chelsea in particular were selected  . I thought people were being harsh on Chelsea but her hair and makeup is all wrong.

Does anyone notice that anytime Jenelle is talking to her blonde friend they always look chilled and out of it like they have been smoking  every single time.


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't wait to see what happens when:
> 
> (a) Her father finds out that the douche bag is living in the house where HE is paying the rent
> 
> or
> 
> (b) When the douche bag returns to his old ways and starts treating Chelsea like crap on the bottom of his shoe.




(a) dad will open a can of whoop azz! Thank god for fathers lololololol

(b) Chelesa will go crying again and probably want to change the child's dna, only to take him back next week

honestly, these teenage relationships are really messed up. Makes me wonder if I was that way when I was 16


----------



## DC-Cutie

Barbara seems a bit 'touched'.  Like she's not working with all her marbles, the lights are on but noone's home...  you get me?

Re: Kailyn and her Coach purse - could have been a gift, that's a thought.


----------



## caitlin1214

Dr. Drew is going to have some words for Janelle and her mom at the end of the season special.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm not sure how i feel about chelsea's boyfriend coming back.
i'd like to think that he's grown up and matured and now realizes he had something good 
OR he's looking for his 15 min of fame and think she can get a lot of money from MTV AND get a place to live for free. i hope mtv isn't paying him anything for his appearance on the show.

anyone know how old he is?? i'd like to think he's trying to do the right thing... but i honestly don't think he's old enough to want to do that.
but i do get how it's so easy for her to get sucked back in - which kinda sucks. i cried for her during her episode.


----------



## michie

Janelle's mom looks just like Sophia from "The Golden Girls" when they used to do flashbacks of her without the aging makeup.


----------



## FlipDiver

Miss Kris said:


> Looks like Farrah is trying to make back some investment on those new boobs:
> 
> http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/pic-te...ok-for-pinup-calendar-1593765.story?gt1=28135
> 
> and another in the bathing suit:  http://www.usmagazine.com/healthylifestyle/photos/winters-sexiest-bikini-bodies-201161/12211



Wow that is a terrible boob job.  You can clearly see the outline of the implant on the inside of her right boob.  Gross!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Argghhhh Chelsea's boyfriend......have i seen one scene where he's wearing a shirt already?!! Oh yeah he was wearing a very loose tank top once and you could still see his scrawny chest! Yuck!


----------



## vanasty

FlipDiver said:


> Wow that is a terrible boob job.  You can clearly see the outline of the implant on the inside of her right boob.  Gross!



theyre still fresh...give them about a year to drop and fully settle in...It looks like she got under the muscle


----------



## nc.girl

Maybe it's just me but up until this past Tuesday's episode, I had never really seen Jo interact with his and Kailyn's baby. I'm glad that he's putting some effort into the baby now (or that MTV's actually showing him doing it, whichever it is). 

I'm kind of skeptical of Jenelle's new boyfriend. He seems like a bit of a slacker to me, and that's the last thing she needs. She seems to be enough of a slacker herself in some ways. 

And Chelsea...can't wait til she tells her dad she is going to let Adam move in...or when Dad pops in unannounced one day and sees it for himself. Adam SEEMS to have changed, but it could always be just an act. Next week he could go back to calling Chelsea a fat stretch mark w**re and their child a "mistake." I don't trust him or his motives just yet.


----------



## pursegrl12

nc.girl said:


> Maybe it's just me but up until this past Tuesday's episode, I had never really seen Jo interact with his and Kailyn's baby. I'm glad that he's putting some effort into the baby now (or that MTV's actually showing him doing it, whichever it is).
> 
> I'm kind of skeptical of Jenelle's new boyfriend. *He seems like a bit of a slacker to me,* and that's the last thing she needs. She seems to be enough of a slacker herself in some ways.
> 
> And Chelsea...can't wait til she tells her dad she is going to let Adam move in...or when Dad pops in unannounced one day and sees it for himself. Adam SEEMS to have changed, but it could always be just an act. Next week he could go back to calling Chelsea a fat stretch mark w**re and their child a "mistake." I don't trust him or his motives just yet.


 
seems?!?!? he looked high all episode and then the "i could walk into any restaraunt in town and get a job. i know my ****"......well then why don't you get walking and get a damn job! i also loved when he said he was ok with her being a "mom" (i know, it's a stretch)..of course you are b/c you want to be on tv and get in her pants......

adam is still a loser and just wants to share in on the free housing, mtv check and air time.

i don't get kailyn at all! she had no clue that tuition was going to cost that much and she had no way to pay for it???? what was she planning on doing? taking classes for free?????


----------



## mundodabolsa

pursegrl12 said:


> i don't get kailyn at all! she had no clue that tuition was going to cost that much and she had no way to pay for it???? what was she planning on doing? taking classes for free?????



that got me so annoyed, I mean I am all for people furthering their education and all, but when you don't have the money, you don't have the money.  when the bursar lady told her to consider taking less credits kailyn acted like that was a ridiculous idea, when that's the logical thing to do. 

if you can't come up with $300, you need to take a year or two to just work, work, work and save, save, save.  classes can wait. 

and sometimes MTV's editing is comical.  these girls are clearly participants in the storyline mtv creates for them.  janelle's voiceover that went something like "I know I should go home early since I'm babysitting in the morning, but I may just have found a reason to stay out late" was absurd.  who says self-incriminating stuff like that spontaneously??


----------



## nc.girl

pursegrl12 said:


> seems?!?!? he looked high all episode and then the "i could walk into any restaraunt in town and get a job. i know my ****"......well then why don't you get walking and get a damn job! i also loved when he said he was ok with her being a "mom" (i know, it's a stretch)..of course you are b/c you want to be on tv and get in her pants......
> 
> adam is still a loser and just wants to share in on the free housing, mtv check and air time.
> 
> i don't get kailyn at all! she had no clue that tuition was going to cost that much and she had no way to pay for it???? what was she planning on doing? taking classes for free?????



LOL, well I was trying to be somewhat nice about Jenelle's new "man" (using that term veryyy loosely), at least until we have seen a little more of him. He did seem cocky for sure, and I agree with ya...if he's that darn good, why the heck doesn't he go get one of those kitchen jobs?! Yep, slacker!

I would venture to say Adam is indeed most likely out for some of that MTV money. He also probably thinks he won't have to pay for much of anything if he moves in with Chelsea, because her dad's pretty much paying her way already.

Ah, Kailyn...I'm not sure what she was thinking either; college is definitely NOT free. I would bet she could've applied for some sort of grant(s) though, being a young mom with little to no income. I think she just wanted to take the easy road, and probably felt pretty sure someone would just hand her the money she'd need for school.


----------



## pursegrl12

mundodabolsa said:


> that got me so annoyed, I mean I am all for people furthering their education and all, but when you don't have the money, you don't have the money. when the bursar lady told her to consider taking less credits kailyn acted like that was a ridiculous idea, when that's the logical thing to do.
> 
> if you can't come up with $300, you need to take a year or two to just work, work, work and save, save, save. classes can wait.
> 
> and sometimes MTV's editing is comical. these girls are clearly participants in the storyline mtv creates for them. janelle's voiceover that went something like *"I know I should go home early since I'm babysitting in the morning, but I may just have found a reason to stay out late"* was absurd. who says self-incriminating stuff like that spontaneously??


 
aside from the fact that she considers spending time with her son "babysitting", that kid would make me want to go home early not stay out late. just sayin.....


----------



## nc.girl

mundodabolsa said:


> that got me so annoyed, I mean I am all for people furthering their education and all, but when you don't have the money, you don't have the money.  when the bursar lady told her to consider taking less credits kailyn acted like that was a ridiculous idea, when that's the logical thing to do.
> 
> if you can't come up with $300, you need to take a year or two to just work, work, work and save, save, save.  classes can wait.
> 
> and sometimes MTV's editing is comical.  these girls are clearly participants in the storyline mtv creates for them.  janelle's voiceover that went something like "I know I should go home early since I'm babysitting in the morning, but I may just have found a reason to stay out late" was absurd.  who says self-incriminating stuff like that spontaneously??



 I agree; Kailyn acted like that woman was crazy when she suggested taking a couple less credits to save money. I mean no, she didn't WANT to take less credits and extend her college stay, but if that's what she NEEDS to do in order to afford it more easily, so be it.

I found that voiceover a little bit funny myself. But with her, who knows...maybe she did want to say it that way. She seemed awfully comfortable/casual with that attorney about admitting she smoked pot. I would've been ashamed to admit it myself.



pursegrl12 said:


> aside from the fact that she considers  spending time with her son "babysitting", *that kid would make me want to  go home early not stay out late. just sayin.....*



LOL, I would have been home way earlier than usual for sure! But it seems that those two are birds of a feather, so I'm sure Jenelle had a great time!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

pursegrl12 said:


> i don't get kailyn at all! she had no clue that tuition was going to cost that much and she had no way to pay for it???? what was she planning on doing? taking classes for free?????


 
On her episode of 16&P, the academic adviser she met with said they like to start the program participants off at the same time so they can graduate at the same, and that the each starting class has a specific schedule. If she dropped a class, that could mean a lot of things. She could be behind, and if the course she is taking is only offered in the summer, she has to wait a whole year to take it when it is available again. Seeing how she needs to get a full time job very soon, I don't blame her for not wanting to drop anything.

I didn't get the impression she thought the classes would be free. She did tell the woman at the Bursar's office that she would be able to make payments, she just couldn't make a payment that week. I am curious as to how much she was educated about financial aid. She asked about it during her episode of 16&P, so I am assuming she filled out the FAFSA. If she qualified for loans, there's a possibility that the payment had not come in yet. 

Anyways, I was not surprised to hear that academic adviser tell Jenelle that she had really good grades in hs. Jenelle seems like the type who is actually very smart, she's just lazy and unmotivated. I fidn Jenelle's mother really funny. Even when she was upset with Jenelle two episodes ago for buying a $3 skirt, she complimented Jenelle on her dress and said she should wear dresses more often. It seems like their bickering is just their form of communication.


----------



## Lanier

I have a feeling Adam got a LOT of negativity towards him IRL after the first season and his attitude change is 100% because he doesn't want to be known across the globe as this horrible jerk. I'm very skeptical it's because he truly loves Chelsea and his child.


----------



## Miss Kris

Did you all see that Maci has been hanging out with the Jersey Shore girls?! 

http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvm...nde-locks-hangs-with-jersey-shore-gals-201132


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Maci looks cute with the blonde hair...I like her outfit in that pic too!!*~*


----------



## FlipDiver

Miss Kris said:


> Did you all see that Maci has been hanging out with the Jersey Shore girls?!
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/moviestvm...nde-locks-hangs-with-jersey-shore-gals-201132



Speaking of outfits, Deena is wearing a fugly pair of fake Loubs.


----------



## Miss Kris

FlipDiver said:


> Speaking of outfits, Deena is wearing a fugly pair of fake Loubs.


----------



## Belle49

I had no idea there were fake loubs out there lol


----------



## FlipDiver

Belle49 said:


> I had no idea there were fake loubs out there lol



Oh yes....

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/cl-hall-of-shame-post-fakes-here-436589.html


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Louboutin does not have a monopoly over the red sole look.

Anyways, why is Maci hanging out with Deanna? What could they have in common?


----------



## FlipDiver

BudgetBeauty said:


> Louboutin does not have a monopoly over the red sole look.
> 
> Anyways, why is Maci hanging out with Deanna? What could they have in common?



Maybe not a monopoly, but Louboutin's red sole is a registered trademark.* The whole issue of blatant copyright infringement versus inspired-by designs is hotly debated on the CL forum.

As far as Maci and Deanna, I have a feeling the MTV reality crews might have formed convenient friendships as a means of cross-promotion for their shows.


----------



## luvs*it*

BudgetBeauty said:


> Louboutin does not have a monopoly over the red sole look.
> 
> Anyways, why is Maci hanging out with Deanna? What could they have in common?




*~*I'm thinking Deena's shoes are Paris Hilton brand (which have a pink sole)...not necessarily "CL knockoffs", I've seen PH shoes @ Macy's & I think Paris' shoes are _hideous_.  I'm wondering why they're hanging out also?? Maybe they know each other from Twitter or something??*~*


----------



## Miss Kris

On the Jersey Shore aftershow a few weeks ago, Deena had shoes on that at first I thought were CLs but then they looked kind of purplish/pinkish/red on the bottom.. so I'm not sure what brand she wears!

I agree that Maci is hanging out with them since they are all "reality stars" for MTV


----------



## AlovesJ

FlipDiver said:


> Wow that is a terrible boob job.  You can clearly see the outline of the implant on the inside of her right boob.  Gross!



It might just be the angle. I don't think they look bad.


----------



## AlovesJ

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Maci looks cute with the blonde hair...I like her outfit in that pic too!!*~*



hmmm...don't know about the blonde hair. I wouldn't even have known it was her if it didn't say.


----------



## Miss Kris

AlovesJ said:


> hmmm...don't know about the blonde hair. I wouldn't even have known it was her if it didn't say.


 
Yea I kind of like the red better... the blonde kind of washes her out IMO


----------



## DC-Cutie

the new guy Janelle is seeing/dating/smashing is the same guy her mother caught her with smoking weed in her backyard!


----------



## skittltoes

I liked the red on Maci, too.

I'm just getting into purses- finally branching out from makeup and watches- so can someone tell me what purse Maci has?  I'm going crazy trying to find out...  I love it!


----------



## luvs*it*

skittltoes said:


> I liked the red on Maci, too.
> 
> I'm just getting into purses- finally branching out from makeup and watches- so can someone tell me what purse Maci has?  I'm going crazy trying to find out...  I love it!




*~*It looks like a Coach Madison Sabrina Satchel in Black with gold HW...I have the same bag & I love it!!!! I carried it faithfully for about 2 years...*~*


----------



## skittltoes

Awesome!  Thank you.


----------



## luvs*it*

skittltoes said:


> Awesome!  Thank you.




*~*You're welcome!! And welcome to TPF  *~*


----------



## illini3

Last night's show was pretty good. I don't think Corie should get offended that Leah is worried about the girls if she goes to school bc he was calling her every second when she went out with her friend. He needs to take the lead and help with the girls so he does feel comfortable around them. 
I feel for Jenelle because I do feel her mom goes from 0 to 100 in 5 seconds but Jenelle needs to learn that her mother wouldn't if she kept her word and stuck with her responsibilities.  
I hope things work out for Chelsea like she had hoped.
Kailyn just annoys me. She is such a moocher and always asks for favors of people. I'm so tired of her just taking from people. It sounds like she learned it from her mom.


----------



## illini3

BudgetBeauty said:


> On her episode of 16&P, the academic adviser she met with said they like to start the program participants off at the same time so they can graduate at the same, and that the each starting class has a specific schedule. If she dropped a class, that could mean a lot of things. She could be behind, and if the course she is taking is only offered in the summer, she has to wait a whole year to take it when it is available again. Seeing how she needs to get a full time job very soon, I don't blame her for not wanting to drop anything.
> 
> I didn't get the impression she thought the classes would be free. She did tell the woman at the Bursar's office that she would be able to make payments, she just couldn't make a payment that week. I am curious as to how much she was educated about financial aid. She asked about it during her episode of 16&P, so I am assuming she filled out the FAFSA. If she qualified for loans, there's a possibility that the payment had not come in yet.


 
I see what you are saying, but if she doesnt have the money, then she cannot take all of the classes with her co-hort.  I am pretty sure that what the advisor was referring to was a freshman program, where they have groups of freshmen take the same classes together so they have study buddies, someone they know in class, etc.  That is one of the sacrifices you have to make when you have a child at a young age, you have to give up some things.  

It isnt fair that Joe and his parents have to pay for her schooling.  She is such a leech just like her mom.  She is always take from anyone and everyone who she encounters.  It is starting to get annoying.


----------



## FlipDiver

^I agree!  Her baby daddy's parents are letting her live in their house, and she acts so ungrateful.  Seems to be common trait among these moms.

BTW I love when a parent says they have to "babysit" their kid.  You're not babysitting if it's your own kid.  It's called being a parent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ummm, so Chelsea's BF is just going to move in?  The least he could do is sit down, man-to-man and speak with her father.  Afterall, he is paying the bills....


----------



## lambiepie

DC-Cutie said:


> Ummm, so Chelsea's BF is just going to move in?  *The least he could do is sit down, man-to-man and speak with her father.  Afterall, he is paying the bills....*




Thank you! This is what I have been saying! I think her "bf" is no good. All they show him do is play video games. And when she even tries to talk to him (if you want to call it that, all she does is mumble and never get the true point across) you don't see any change from him.

All this hiding from the dad and not saying a word, even hello to him, is very disrespectful. She should be ashamed that he would treat her dad that way. He pays the bills honey! If he was really trying to change, he would sit with the dad and be a damn man.

I think he will get tired of being daddy/boyfriend and leave. That girl needs to open her eyes and see him for what he is. And So far, that's a moocher.


----------



## nc.girl

DC-Cutie said:


> Ummm, so Chelsea's BF is just going to move in?  The least he could do is sit down, man-to-man and speak with her father.  Afterall, he is paying the bills....



I agree! If he EVER wants Chelsea's dad to even halfway like him, Adam is gonna have to man up a lot.



lambiepie said:


> Thank you! This is what I have been saying! I think her "bf" is no good. All they show him do is play video games. And when she even tries to talk to him (if you want to call it that, all she does is mumble and never get the true point across) you don't see any change from him.
> 
> All this hiding from the dad and not saying a word, even hello to him, is very disrespectful. She should be ashamed that he would treat her dad that way. He pays the bills honey! If he was really trying to change, he would sit with the dad and be a damn man.
> 
> I think he will get tired of being daddy/boyfriend and leave. That girl needs to open her eyes and see him for what he is. And So far, that's a moocher.



I agree with you also. I was really surprised that Chelsea's dad took it as well as he did when he found out Adam was going to be staying there. Her dad is a major pushover apparently. I was really hoping her dad was going to tell her to either make Adam leave or she was going to have to move out. Her dad is paying all the bills, so if he doesn't like something Chelsea's doing, he needs to hand out some consequences. 

I can't wait until Adam shows his true colors again; it's coming...it is sad that he'll probably end up being one of those dads who's in and out of a child's life though.


----------



## KarraAnn

^^ he said that the rule when she moved in was that bf couldn't live there, my parents would have told me the rent was my responsibility as soon as he moved in!


----------



## nc.girl

KarraAnn said:


> ^^ he said that the rule when she moved in was that bf couldn't live there, my parents would have told me the rent was my responsibility as soon as he moved in!



Exactly! Her dad seems to be a super nice guy, but I think he's being a little TOO nice with Chelsea on this.


----------



## luvs*it*

nc.girl said:


> Exactly! Her dad seems to be a super nice guy, but I think he's being a little TOO nice with Chelsea on this.




*~*I think so too.  If that was my dad, he would've served me with an eviction notice.  And when I asked why he didn't tell me, he'd say "You didn't tell me your bf was moving in.  Either you pay _all _of the bills, or be out in 10 days." My dad doesn't play.*~*


----------



## nc.girl

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I think so too.  If that was my dad, he would've served me with an eviction notice.  And when I asked why he didn't tell me, he'd say "You didn't tell me your bf was moving in.  Either you pay _all _of the bills, or be out in 10 days." My dad doesn't play.*~*



I'd be in the same boat! I am guessing Chelsea's mom and dad are separated, since I can only recall seeing her mom there once? Maybe that has something to do with Chelsea's dad more or less letting her get away with murder on things that he'd already set the rules on?


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

illini3 said:


> Last night's show was pretty good. I don't think Corie should get offended that Leah is worried about the girls if she goes to school bc he was calling her every second when she went out with her friend. He needs to take the lead and help with the girls so he does feel comfortable around them.
> *I feel for Jenelle because I do feel her mom goes from 0 to 100 in 5 seconds but Jenelle needs to learn that her mother wouldn't if she kept her word and stuck with her responsibilities.  *
> I hope things work out for Chelsea like she had hoped.
> Kailyn just annoys me. She is such a moocher and always asks for favors of people. I'm so tired of her just taking from people. It sounds like she learned it from her mom.



Yeah Corey needs to chill. Hopefully things work out with Chelsea and Adam for the sake of Aubree. What did Kailyn do this episode ? She moans a lot. 
 I agree that Jenelle needs to more responsible but her mom has serious anger issues.  J3N773 was back on Twitter but closed her account again


----------



## DC-Cutie

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Yeah Corey needs to chill. Hopefully things work out with Chelsea and Adam for the sake of Aubree. What did Kailyn do this episode ? She moans a lot.
> I agree that Jenelle needs to more responsible but her mom has serious anger issues.  J3N773 was back on Twitter but closed her account again



Kailyn is still moaning...

Chelsea and Adam aren't going to work out.  The writing has been on the wall since she got preggers.  No way on Gods green earth, a man will deny my child and then wander back into her life like nothing ever happened - no ma'am!  Her father seems to be a good father, but he's giving her far too much - paying for everything, she will never have a reason to do anything on her own


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Kailyn annoys me.  I would not be mad if they replaced her next season (if TM2 gets a second season)...they should replace her with Valerie.  She was one of my faves from 16&P.*~*


----------



## GingerSnap527

When did these two get back together? Also, Gary is working out now.

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/teen-mom-...ows-to-get-in-shape-for-girlfriend-baby/56259


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Kailyn annoys me.  I would not be mad if they replaced her next season (if TM2 gets a second season)...they should replace her with Valerie.  She was one of my faves from 16&P.*~*



Is that the mom who had Aidan and done an open adoption ? I was surprised that they didn't select Nikkole but i heard that Josh was in jail when they were taping so that could have been a factor.


----------



## mcb100

i feel bad for Megan.

if me and my best friend were supposed to get a house together and then after we'd been living there, she wants her bf to move in.....(so it'd be Adam, Chelsea, the baby, and then Megan) I'm not sure I'd feel completely comfortable. I might feel like a 3rd wheel...if it was me, I'd have to respectfully keep the peace but find somewhere else to live. 

Janelle seems to be trying a tad bit harder with her baby, but she's probably only waking up & facing the music a bit because she's just realizing she lost custody of him. At least she's trying to go to school.


----------



## Heath-kkf

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Is that the mom who had Aidan and done an open adoption ? I was surprised that they didn't select Nikkole but i heard that Josh was in jail when they were taping so that could have been a factor.



Yeah, it was probably a major factor that he was in jail. Otherwise, Nikkole didn't have much of a story. Her Mom watches her kid while she's at school and then she goes to after school activities and then comes home to watch him.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jenelle does need to keep her promises, but calling her a whore and a bad mother constantly isn't helping matters.

They're mad at her for not coming home more but given the environment that she's in, I wouldn't want to go home much, either.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ok jenelle's mom was SUPER psycho this episode...  she doesnt' ever talk to her.. she just yells at her.


----------



## luvs*it*

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Is that the mom who had Aidan and done an open adoption ? I was surprised that they didn't select Nikkole but i heard that Josh was in jail when they were taping so that could have been a factor.




*~*Valerie was the girl who was being raised by her adoptive parents & had an on/off relationship with the father of her baby, Nevaeh.*~*


----------



## nc.girl

ILuvShopping said:


> ok jenelle's mom was SUPER psycho this episode...  she doesnt' ever talk to her.. she just yells at her.



Yes she was! I feel bad for Jace, because it doesn't seem like Barbara OR Jenelle are too great for him. 

I can understand that Barbara is fed up with Jenelle's behavior, but yelling at her isn't going to fix anything. All that does is make Jennelle even more bitter toward her. I think those two need to go to some counseling together, and learn how to TALK to each other about problems...not just cuss each other out and storm off.


----------



## pursegrl12

gingersnap527 said:


> when did these two get back together? Also, gary is working out now.
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/teen-mom-...ows-to-get-in-shape-for-girlfriend-baby/56259


 
good for him!


----------



## aklein

I can't even watch this show any more.  I feel so awful for Jase.  I wonder why Jenelle's mom insisted she have the baby. Neither Jenelle or her mom are doing a great job taking care of him.


----------



## pursegrl12

gingersnap527 said:


> when did these two get back together? Also, gary is working out now.
> 
> http://omg.yahoo.com/news/teen-mom-...ows-to-get-in-shape-for-girlfriend-baby/56259


 
good for him!


----------



## ILuvShopping

nc.girl said:


> Yes she was! I feel bad for Jace, because it doesn't seem like Barbara OR Jenelle are too great for him.
> 
> I can understand that Barbara is fed up with Jenelle's behavior, but yelling at her isn't going to fix anything. All that does is make Jennelle even more bitter toward her. I think those two need to go to some counseling together, and learn how to TALK to each other about problems...not just cuss each other out and storm off.



exactly... it's like farah and her mom all over except 10 times worse because farah's mom didn't yell that much... just spoke to farah with a "i escaped from the mental ward" look on her face.


----------



## pursegrl12

.......


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> exactly... it's like farah and her mom all over except 10 times worse because farah's mom didn't yell that much... just spoke to farah with a "*i escaped from the mental ward" look on her face.*



LOL. Don't forget all the, "Baby Goo" nonsense.


----------



## MM83

Duplicate post. Delete.


----------



## MM83

Duplicate post. Delete.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> exactly... it's like farah and her mom all over except 10 times worse because farah's mom didn't yell that much... just spoke to farah with a "i escaped from the mental ward" look on her face.


 


MM83 said:


> LOL. Don't forget all the, "Baby Goo" nonsense.


 
Tell ya what, I'd rather see the "i escaped from the mental ward" and "Baby Goo" talk any day.  I can't take much of the yelling one minute and then complimenting Janelle the next..

And Janelle's man Kieffer is going overboard on the hickies...


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh me too - i thought my ears were going to bleed with all the yelling. does her mom even have a normal voice?
i actually thought it was sad her mom was giving her such a hard time over the financial aid paperwork. 
as a teenager all of that college stuff is SO confusing. i'm 28 and probably wouldn't even understand it if i had to do it all over again.  i think my parents did all of my financial aid paperwork for me.


----------



## Kansashalo

ILuvShopping said:


> exactly... it's like farah and her mom all over except 10 times worse because farah's mom didn't yell that much... just spoke to farah with a *"i escaped from the mental ward" look on her face.*


----------



## nc.girl

ILuvShopping said:


> exactly... it's like farah and her mom all over except 10 times worse because farah's mom didn't yell that much... *just spoke to farah with a "i escaped from the mental ward" look on her face.*



LMAO, exactly! Those two drove me nuts, but Barbara and Jennelle have topped them somehow! Ughhh


----------



## ILuvShopping

and the sad thing is that mtv actually thinks we want to see that stuff.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Valerie was the girl who was being raised by her adoptive parents & had an on/off relationship with the father of her baby, Nevaeh.*~*



Thanks i remember her now, she had a pretty decent episode.


----------



## MM83

Oh, woah, Kail's mom has a house? Why is she not living there (othe than her Mother is an awful person)?

Good God,  Janelle's pupils! Smoke much? Pop many pills? Yeah, I'd kick her butt out, too.


----------



## aklein

Jenelle and her bf always look high to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> Jenelle and her bf always look high to me.


 
because they always are!

in other Jenelle & Kieffer news: E! is reporting that they have broken up.  Apparently he cheated on her.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> because they always are!
> 
> in other Jenelle & Kieffer news: E! is reporting that they have broken up. Apparently he cheated on her.


 
Gee and I thought the couple that got arrested together would stay together.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> because they always are!
> 
> in other Jenelle & Kieffer news: E! is reporting that they have broken up. *Apparently he cheated on her*.


 
you get right outta town!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

and there is another story floating around that the father of Jace may not be the guy that is supposed to be the father...  Somebody call Maury!


----------



## MM83

Yeah, Janelle admitted on her Facebook that Andrew probably isn't Jace's father. Color me shocked.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so last nights episode has me shocked!  The way Chelsea is handling the situation is CRAZY.  Seriously, her father agreed to pay the rent as long as BF wasn't there.  The she let's stuck-on-stupid move in and eff up her situation.  The BF had a lot of nerve telling somebody to move out.  I can't blame the BFF though with all the foolishness going on between Chelsea and Adam, I would have moved out too.

I think Chelsea's father is washing his hands of the situation..  can't blame him either.  He seems to be a very good, supportive father.  But sometimes, parents take all they can take.

Best quote of the night: I don't give a damn about Kieffer! :lolots:


----------



## michie

I hope Chelsea sees herself on TV and realizes how stupid she looks. Yes, he is the father of your child, but he was indeed showing his true colors all over again. I can't even believe he wanted Megan to pay rent, too. Well, I can, but take it up with her father because this is what he wants while you're in HIS house. Deal with it or move the hell on...


----------



## chelsbelle

I don't really understand why Kail doesn't move in with her mother..


----------



## illini3

chelsbelle said:


> I don't really understand why Kail doesn't move in with her mother..


 I dont either. Last night just proved she is out to mooch off people.  Whatever she can get she will take.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chelsbelle said:


> I don't really understand why Kail doesn't move in with her mother..


 
she may live in a small apt or perhaps with her BF -- I don't know, just a few guesses.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> she may live in a small apt or perhaps with her BF -- I don't know, just a few guesses.


 
or her mother is a mental case....."_i'll come visit you honey except on mondays, tuesdays, wednesdays, thursdays, fridays, saturdays and sundays"_


----------



## Lush Life

On 16 and Pregnant, wasn't Kail's mom living in a hotel room with her boyfriend? She may have a place now, but still may not be in a position (or of an inclination) to offer Kail and Isaac a place to live?


----------



## MM83

Lush Life said:


> On 16 and Pregnant, wasn't Kail's mom living in a hotel room with her boyfriend? She may have a place now, but still may not be in a position (or of an inclination) to offer Kail and Isaac a place to live?




On her 16&P Episode, Kail was frustrated at her mother for choosing a boyfriend over her and indicated that it had happened in the past. BF probably doesn't want her to live with them. Not that I blame him, I don't know if I could deal with two whiny, crazy people at once.


----------



## chelsbelle

Ok well since her mom doesn't have a house I guess she cannot live with her.. So that makes sense..

BUT I think that since she has no options but to live with Jo's family, she needs to make the best of it. It sucks, but she needs to put her feelings aside and live cordially with these people. From what I have seen they have been extremely generous and she seems less than appreciative..


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

aklein said:


> Gee and I thought the couple that got arrested together would stay together.


 :lolots: and that was in October so who knows how wild Jenelle has been acting.


----------



## MM83

Looks like Kail wrecked her car. She only had liability (shocker), so she's out a car now. I swear she's a victim all around. She just grates on my last nerve. 

http://starcasm.net/archives/86168

I (finally!) got caught up on my TM2 last night. My opinion hasn't changed, and I agree with Jo, she's so confusing. One minute they're playing Happy Family, the next she's telling him she wants to still live with his parents, but she doesn't want to be with him. She sends such mixed signals, if I were Jo, I'd probably be fairly resentful and distrusting of her, as well. 

I almost felt bad for Janell, she always has such a hopeless look on her face, but I think that's just the weed. Can't stand Keifer. He looks crazy shady and I get the impression he dated her for t.v. time. 

Leah and Cory are my favorite still. The rank right under Maci and Beeeently on my favorites.


----------



## lho

I think Kail is just a user. She only wants to be with Joe when it's to her advantage. She could hardly hold her smile in when Joe said his dad wants them to move back in.  She annoys me. Leah and Cory are my favorites right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I tell you what, Joe's parents are GOOD!  I think they threw them out to teach them a lesson (and probably have a night of peace and quiet).  His mother seems frustrated, but not upset.  Clearly, she wants the best for all of them (Kail, Jo and the baby).  But Kail, is too busy blaming, whining and crying to see that.  

Ummm, did she even say 'thank you' for letting her return to live in their home?  I don't remember.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> I tell you what, Joe's parents are GOOD!  I think they threw them out to teach them a lesson (and probably have a night of peace and quiet).  His mother seems frustrated, but not upset.  Clearly, she wants the best for all of them (Kail, Jo and the baby).  But Kail, is too busy blaming, whining and crying to see that.
> 
> Ummm, did she even say 'thank you' for letting her return to live in their home?  I don't remember.



Jo's parents are really good! Does she realize how lucky she has it there? Not to mention, their house is pretty nice. His parents genuinely seem to care about her and she's so disrespectful. I remember on her 16&P episode, her and Jo were arguing, I felt like Kail tried to turn Jo's parents against him- after she started the argument. 

His Mother is a strong woman, I would have kicked Kail out a looooong time ago.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i haven't watched the most recent one.. but what bugged me from the last one (when kail and jo got kicked out) was that kail didnt even seem upset that jo just up and took their baby 2 hours away without even talking to her first.


----------



## pursegrl12

iluvshopping said:


> i haven't watched the most recent one.. But what bugged me from the last one (when kail and jo got kicked out) was that kail didnt even seem upset that jo just up and took their baby 2 hours away without even talking to her first.


 
i found that weird too!


----------



## luvs*it*

MM83 said:


> Looks like Kail wrecked her car. She only had liability (shocker), so she's out a car now. I swear she's a victim all around. She just grates on my last nerve.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/86168



*~*Glad that no one was hurt, but why is she saying she "can't afford this" when MTV pays them thousands of $$$$ per episode??? I'm sure she could use some of that money to get another car right???*~*


----------



## KarraAnn

Anybody watch Teen Mom on MTV.com? SO many commercials! Its on a 4 minute long commercial break right now!


----------



## MM83

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Glad that no one was hurt, but why is she saying she "can't afford this" when MTV pays them thousands of $$$$ per episode??? I'm sure she could use some of that money to get another car right???*~*


 

Supposedly she hasn't gotten paid yet. Which I kind of believe, but I still find her constant whining proof she'd rather complain than do the right thing.


----------



## selkiewriter

Was Chelsea just hiding in the bathroom towards the end of the episode because it kind of looked she was on the toilet while everyone around her kept arguing. I think she was just sitting there but the placement of everyone was kind of odd. 

As far as her rent situation, if her dad is paying the rent then couldn't he legally evict baby daddy as long as he didn't put Chelsea's name on the lease? Lot of good it would do. Girl needs to dump that guy as he is clearly no good for her, her daughter, or her relationships with people who actually care about her.

The only person I can stand to watch on this show anymore is Leah and her twins. I really do wish them all the best as I think they deserve happiness and they are really trying to put the babies first.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

selkiewriter said:


> The only person I can stand to watch on this show anymore is Leah and her twins. I really do wish them all the best as I think they deserve happiness and they are really trying to put the babies first.




Ditto!


----------



## MM83

Behold, Amber's new boy du jour. He's a sexy guy, no? 


Credit: http://starcasm.net/archives/86514


----------



## FlipDiver

MM83 said:


> Behold, Amber's new boy du jour. He's a sexy guy, no?
> 
> 
> Credit: http://starcasm.net/archives/86514



Omfg.  The tats and shotgun make my heart swoon, but that trident ear piercing and sexy facial expression just put me over the edge!


----------



## MM83

FlipDiver said:


> Omfg.  The tats and shotgun make my heart swoon, but that trident ear piercing and sexy facial expression just put me over the edge!



It was the cigarette hanging out of the mouth, that got me. Oh, and the Moobs. I love those.


----------



## illini3

MM83 said:


> Looks like Kail wrecked her car. She only had liability (shocker), so she's out a car now. I swear *she's a victim all around. She just grates on my last nerve. *
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/86168
> 
> I (finally!) got caught up on my TM2 last night. *My opinion hasn't changed, and I agree with Jo, she's so confusing. One minute they're playing Happy Family, the next she's telling him she wants to still live with his parents, but she doesn't want to be with him. She sends such mixed signals, if I were Jo, I'd probably be fairly resentful and distrusting of her, as well. *
> 
> I almost felt bad for Janell, she always has such a hopeless look on her face, but I think that's just the weed. Can't stand Keifer. He looks crazy shady and I get the impression he dated her for t.v. time.
> 
> Leah and Cory are my favorite still. The rank right under Maci and Beeeently on my favorites.


 
Ditto!!! She is always the victim! She sends mixed signals to everyone. She says she appreciates Joe's parents but then talks to them in a very disrespectful way. 




lho said:


> *I think Kail is just a user. She only wants to be with Joe when it's to her advantage. She could hardly hold her smile in when Joe said his dad wants them to move back in. She annoys me. Leah and Cory are my favorites right now*.


 
Ditto!!


----------



## luvs*it*

MM83 said:


> Supposedly she hasn't gotten paid yet. Which I kind of believe, but I still find her constant whining proof she'd rather complain than do the right thing.



*~*Agreed.  She whines about any and everything under the sun.  I can't stand people like that!!!  I'm the type of person who makes the best out of every situation...no need to sit around & complain when I could be doing something about it.  Kail is painful to watch (& listen to)!!*~*



MM83 said:


> Behold, Amber's new boy du jour. He's a sexy guy, no?
> 
> 
> Credit: http://starcasm.net/archives/86514



*~*Oh, he's quite a catch.  A shotgun, cig, & moobies!!!! All the things I like. Lmao  It seems like Amber has a new boo-thang every week!!!  What happened to just being single???  That would probably be best for both her & Leah esp. with all of the drama she & Gary have been involved in lately.*~*


----------



## MM83

^^ Her mouth, reminds me of a Big Mouth Bass. Big, frowny and always moving.

I agree, I like to complain too, but as a rule, I'm a pretty happy person, it takes quite a bit to make me lose hope in things. She seems to have it down pat.


----------



## DC-Cutie

speaking of mouths, Joe's mother has a big mouth.  Wide and pouty!


----------



## caitlin1214

MM83 said:


> I almost felt bad for Janell, she always has such a hopeless look on her face, but I think that's just the weed. Can't stand Keifer. He looks crazy shady and I get the impression he dated her for t.v. time.




I feel bad for her, too. It seems like she feels like since nothing she does is ever right, there's no point in trying anymore.


----------



## luvs*it*

MM83 said:


> ^^ *Her mouth, reminds me of a Big Mouth Bass. Big, frowny and always moving.
> *
> I agree, I like to complain too, but as a rule, I'm a pretty happy person, it takes quite a bit to make me lose hope in things. She seems to have it down pat.





DC-Cutie said:


> speaking of mouths, Joe's mother has a big mouth.  Wide and pouty!



*~*  Both of you are too much!!! Hahaha*~*


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> speaking of mouths, Joe's mother has a big mouth.  Wide and pouty!



BUT, I like Jo's Mom waaaaaaaaaay more than Kail.


----------



## MM83

caitlin1214 said:


> I feel bad for her, too. It seems like she feels like since nothing she does is ever right, there's no point in trying anymore.



No, there is a point in her continuing to try. She needs to do the right thing and come home when she says she will, stop smoking pot, stop putting boys and friends ahead of her son and get her life together. She needs to be consistent, trying for two seconds and giving up when her Mom yells at her, doesn't count.


----------



## Lush Life

I haven't been watching the show recently because I'm getting a little uncomfortable with the entire Teen Mom concept the way that MTV is presenting it; but I really don't understand all the hostility towards Kail. She's a whiny teen-ager who screwed up and got pregnant; but she works, she's continuing her education, she's moved out of Jo's house. She seems to love her child and care for him well. Irresponsible Facebooking and failure to have comprehensive auto insurance? Poor choices, but they hardly seem condemnable. I guess I don't get it, beyond the consensus that she's unlikeable. Oh well . . .


----------



## KarraAnn

Lush Life said:


> I haven't been watching the show recently because I'm getting a little uncomfortable with the entire Teen Mom concept the way that MTV is presenting it; but I really don't understand all the hostility towards Kail. She's a whiny teen-ager who screwed up and got pregnant; but she works, she's continuing her education, she's moved out of Jo's house. She seems to love her child and care for him well. Irresponsible Facebooking and failure to have comprehensive auto insurance? Poor choices, but they hardly seem condemnable. I guess I don't get it, beyond the consensus that she's unlikeable. Oh well . . .



She just seems completely unappreciative when people seem to bend over backwards for her. I rarely hear a thank you out of her when people are letting her stay in their home for free, giving her rides to/from school and/or dates with another guy, loaning her money for school....I guess those are the main things that bother me.


----------



## luvs*it*

KarraAnn said:


> She just seems completely unappreciative when people seem to bend over backwards for her. I rarely hear a thank you out of her when people are letting her stay in their home for free, giving her rides to/from school and/or dates with another guy, loaning her money for school....I guess those are the main things that bother me.


 

*~*That's what it is for me.  I also have an extremely low tolerance for whiners/complainers.*~*


----------



## illini3

DC-Cutie said:


> speaking of mouths, Joe's mother has a big mouth.  Wide and pouty!



I think we would all be like that if this whiny brat was taking advantage of our kindness and money.


----------



## caitlin1214

MM83 said:


> No, there is a point in her continuing to try. She needs to do the right thing and come home when she says she will, stop smoking pot, stop putting boys and friends ahead of her son and get her life together. She needs to be consistent, trying for two seconds and giving up when her Mom yells at her, doesn't count.



I didn't say there isn't a point. I said that she must feel like there's no point.

You're right. She does need to try harder. But she needs to do it for herself and for her son and not for her mom. If she keeps trying to seek her mom's approval, part of me thinks she's never going to get it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i cant' believe jenelle's mom made her feel so bad about the present she got. yea he couldnt push the button to go - but he would sit on it just fine. my nephew got one of those when he was a little over 1 and he knew how to use it right away.

and jo pouts to much. he broke up with her and now he's pissy that she doesnt' want to move in with him. smart move i'd say.


----------



## michie

So, did I see the preview right? Jo sends Kail a text like Chelsea's baby daddy, regretting the baby and the relationship? These kids are crazy and way too "in the moment" to be raising babies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, Joe's been arrested:  http://starcasm.net/archives/86612

and Kail is back with Jordan:  http://starcasm.net/archives/85460


----------



## luvs*it*

*~* *sigh* I can't.*~*


----------



## caitlin1214

Way to crap all over the present Janelle bought for Jace, Barbra. 

"Oh, I never bought your kids Christmas presents at that age! What's the point? You'd never remember! Hahaha!"


And thank you so much for telling Janelle that Jace has been walking for a week.


I cannot stand that woman. It's interesting that she's constantly on Janelle for not being enough of a mother when she's a pretty lousy one herself.

That's it. I'm watching the show on mute now. (And closed-captioning) Her voice just bugs me too much.


----------



## tmc089

I really don' like Janelle's mom. Just like Caitlin said, she's a horrible example of both a parent and a grandparent. It's so unnecessary to get angry and swear in front of your teenage daughter and your own grandchild.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> well, Joe's been arrested: http://starcasm.net/archives/86612
> 
> and Kail is back with Jordan: http://starcasm.net/archives/85460


 
sweeettt.......

i love this line from the kail link.... _"wacky color-block sweatshirt that looks exactly like what Pennsylvanians think people from Los Angeles wear"_


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> i cant' believe jenelle's mom made her feel so bad about the present she got. yea he couldnt push the button to go - but he would sit on it just fine. my nephew got one of those when he was a little over 1 and he knew how to use it right away.
> 
> and jo pouts to much. he broke up with her and now he's pissy that she doesnt' want to move in with him. smart move i'd say.


 
my SIL got one for my son for his 1st birthday and loved it! it goes literally .2 mph.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Honestly, Barbara (Janelle's mother) seems like the type that will find ANYTHING to argue about and EVERYTHING wrong if she doesn't do it....


----------



## ILuvShopping

so since jenelle's mom told her that she never got her stuff for xmas when she was that young - i wonder if she got jace anything for his bday??


----------



## nc.girl

michie said:


> So, did I see the preview right? Jo sends Kail a text like Chelsea's baby daddy, regretting the baby and the relationship? These kids are crazy and way too "in the moment" to be raising babies.



Yep, I think you saw it right! Looks like tomorrow night's episode will be a very interesting one!



DC-Cutie said:


> well, Joe's been arrested:  http://starcasm.net/archives/86612
> 
> Lmao, I love how they say Jo and his brother were "getting their Jennelle Evans on."
> 
> and Kail is back with Jordan:  http://starcasm.net/archives/85460



Ughhh...Kailyn is driving me crazy with her lightswitch temperament!



ILuvShopping said:


> so since jenelle's mom told her that she never got her stuff for xmas when she was that young - i wonder if she got jace anything for his bday??



I could not (well, maybe I could) believe Barbara told Jennelle all that stuff about not buying gifts for her when she was little. I wondered if she had gotten Jace anything myself. That woman is just a turd; that's all I can think of to describe her right now. It's really no surprise that Jennelle acts the way she does, but that doesn't make it right either (especially since she's a mom now).


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can't wait for jenelle to go to her mom and be like "so you think you're a great parent/grand parent? look how i turned out - guess you're not so great after all!"


----------



## mcb100

whether or not she bought Janelle christmas gifts when she was a toddler, it's not my place to judge her for that because chances are the toddler won't remember anyway, although it's always nice to do so anyway. I always feel at least obligated to buy my cousins who are toddlers xmas gifts.) but she should never ever SAY to her daughter that she didn't buy her xmas gifts when she was little. If you honestly felt like that you shouldn't buy your young child a gift, then that's fine I guess, but don't actually TELL them that. I just thought it was rude and unecessary of her to point that out. 

And I don't think that Chelsea is ever going to move forward if she doesn't kick Adam out of her house and get rid of him for good. I'd be frustrated as hell if I were her father. I'd also be frustrated if I was Megan, I kind of agree with her for moving out....Adam seems to treat her like dirt, even though she's Chelsea's friend. 

Kail and Jo both seem like nice people that can be difficult at times. I think Kail's a good person but she's a tad too whiny. As far as living situations go, I'm not sure what I would do in her position. Jo's parents seem so loving and kind, she doesn't really seem extremely thankful for what they've done for her, with letting her stay there for so long and everything. But Jo can't be mad at her for not wanting to go and live with him when they aren't together...that's a sucky situation to be in. 

Leah and Corey seem like they're trying to be the best parents that they can be, I give them props for that. They really seem to care a lot about their girls, and if they do ever end up marrying, I hope it works out the best for them.


----------



## michie

They're married already.


----------



## michie

I had forgot to comment after DC's post about Kail and Jordan, but I had (through a series of clicks) gotten to Jenelle's or Kailyn's Twitter and JESUS...MTV needs to get these kids some resources to protect their finances. One of the tweets on their page was about resisting "the urge to blow the money" and another one of them was agreeing about how hard it was to do so...SMH.


----------



## nc.girl

ILuvShopping said:


> i can't wait for jenelle to go to her mom and be like "so you think you're a great parent/grand parent? look how i turned out - guess you're not so great after all!"




I am waiting for that myself! It's almost bound to happen one day too...those two are pretty much no-holds-barred when they're arguing!


----------



## buzzytoes

Did anyone see that Amber had some nude photos released?? I am not sure if she released them or they were leaked because I didn't really read the story too closely but it's on radaronline.com.


----------



## Kansashalo

ILuvShopping said:


> i can't wait for jenelle to go to her mom and be like "so you think you're a great parent/grand parent? look how i turned out - guess you're not so great after all!"


 
She did that already in her debut back in 16 & pregnant.


----------



## FlipDiver

Kansashalo said:


> She did that already in her debut back in 16 & pregnant.



True! 

And why is everyone blaming her mom?  Her mom didn't abandon her the way she left Jace.


----------



## Kansashalo

michie said:


> I had forgot to comment after DC's post about Kail and Jordan, but I had (through a series of clicks) gotten to Jenelle's or Kailyn's Twitter and JESUS...MTV needs to get these kids some resources to protect their finances. One of the tweets on their page was about resisting "the urge to blow the money" and another one of them was agreeing about how hard it was to do so...SMH.


 
See this is one of the many reasons why I think this show needs to go (hey, I rhymed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) ok, back to the convo....

After many of them on the cover of magazines and now this, I seriously do think the show has 'jumped the shark' and outlived its original purpose.


----------



## FlipDiver

buzzytoes said:


> Did anyone see that Amber had some nude photos released?? I am not sure if she released them or they were leaked because I didn't really read the story too closely but it's on radaronline.com.



I saw those photos.  She was trying to look like a 50s pinup model?  I don't know any 50s pinups who had a hideous stomach tattoo that looked like a zombie version of their kid.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm not saying it's all Barbra's fault, but I'm not saying she's completely blameless, either. 


Janelle did not abandon her son. She signed custody of him over to her mom so she can get herself to a better position to take care of him. She's not as motivated as she should be, but it seems to me she's taking the necessary steps: She moved out of her mom's house, she got a job, she's going to school. 

Barbra may not have abandoned Janelle physically, but she certainly did emotionally. Nothing Janelle does is right for her. It's never "Oh, good job!" it's more, "Look at that. You didn't screw up today." And when she does screw up, it's the end of the world, "Your mother's a bad girl, Jace. A bad girl."


----------



## caitlin1214

Even seemingly innocent things turn into a huge problem: Janelle getting paid and wanting to buy some things for herself and Jace. 

That immediately turned into, "You spend too much!"



Janelle wanted to buy Jace a present for his first birthday. She was really proud of it.

First Barbra was annoyed that Janelle even showed up at the house. Then there was an issue because Barbra didn't see any point in buying a baby a present because "he won't remember it later."


----------



## caitlin1214

I was reading Teen Mom 2 recaps and the author does not seem to be that much of a Barbra fan, either. And that's putting it mildly.


Recaps here:

http://realcityhousewife.wordpress.com/category/teen-mom-2/


She says that Jace always seems to be sitting by the front door in the episodes. That's because he's waiting for his moment to escape.


----------



## caitlin1214

It's so sad what's going on with Ali, but she does look adorable in her glasses.

Babies in glasses are always so precious.


----------



## Kansashalo

caitlin1214 said:


> She says that Jace always seems to be sitting by the front door in the episodes. That's because *he's waiting for his moment to escape*.


----------



## MM83

Oh, my head hurts! The stupidity is killing me! Kail and Dopey, Janelle and Keifer smoking weed, Chelsea and the Leach, these kids.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Why the *bleep* is Chelsea so worthless?! She doesn't work. She doesn't take care of her house (it's disgusting every time they do a pan-over). She doesn't _do_ anything. Yet she still can't find time to finish her online schooling? She and Adam drive me batty. They are pointless to watch because they don't ever do anything.

Janelle doesn't deserve all these "extra" chances. She needs to enroll in Job Corps or something and really focus on getting her crap together. She just can't do anything right... I mean, Barbra needs to stop pointing out all of her shortcomings, but she's usually right. Why would you smoke weed around your child? Why would you use your mother's house as a crash pad? Why would you just keep moving new places when you don't have a job/savings?

I can't figure out of Kali is trying or not. I know she really seems to want what is best for her AND Isaac, she just has a funny way going about it. Maybe you don't risk your current housing situation just so you can get a little action. 

I have no comment on Leah... she's probably doing the best she can, which is why (IMO) the tabloids love trying to blast her.


----------



## AlovesJ

I hear you on trying to figure out Kailyn. Seriously.....risking losing a roof over your head to hang out with some guy. 

I like Leah and Cory. She comes off as a good mom.


----------



## michie

So not surprised that Jenelle chose to be with her man rather than her child.


----------



## MM83

That episode was just, ugh. THAT is why Kail drives me insane, she's an idiot! Some of the things that came out of her mouth, her comment about Isaac being in the 90% percentile, "Yeah, and everyone will think he's Jordan's kid." Why would you say that? _On t.v.__?_ Really. Her sneaking around and blatant lies, told straight faced and teary eyed to Janet and Jo. She has zero room to complain about Jo's treatment of her. Like I said a page or two back, Jo resents her for her behavior, because she doesn't know how to handle herself and continually proves this. No one likes a sneaky, lying, bish. 

Janelle. Sigh. I know she's smart, she's just applying herself in the wrong direction. Smoking weed, spilling whatever it was on the couch then lying about having prior knowledge, then sobbing over losing a guy she's been dating for, oh, two weeks now? I understand she's lonely, but she needs to make the connection between her behavior and the consequences of it. The lines from her narrative are so sad, "My mom is leaving for a few hours and she is letting us watch Jace." Then talking about running away to NJ with Greasy (Side note: I want to call him something else other than Keifer. That can't be his real name. I want to call him Enrique or Escobar, he does not look like a Keifer, but I bet it's a great stage name.)

I like Leah and Cory. I cried when they were crying at Alli's MRI. She's really done a 180 and is now my favorite.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

MM83 said:


> That episode was just, ugh. THAT is why Kail drives me insane, she's an idiot! Some of the things that came out of her mouth, her comment about Isaac being in the 90% percentile, "Yeah, and everyone will think he's Jordan's kid." Why would you say that? _On t.v.__?_ Really. Her sneaking around and blatant lies, told straight faced and teary eyed to Janet and Jo. She has zero room to complain about Jo's treatment of her. Like I said a page or two back, Jo resents her for her behavior, because she doesn't know how to handle herself and continually proves this. No one likes a sneaky, lying, bish.


 
I've thought for a while that Jo actually really wants (or wanted since this was filmed a while ago) Kail back. I think he's rude and dismissive to begin with, but I also think Kail's behavior makes him even ruder and dismissive than he normally is. I think he loved her and wanted to work. No way would he suggest living with her and Isaac in their own separate apartment if he didn't.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Kailyn = blech 
Chelsea = blech but not as bad as Kailyn (and should be banned from any local tanning salons)
Jenelle = BLECH (but it was good to hear her mom tell her she loves her, even if it was more about control than actual love)

Leah, who in my opinion is the best mom this show has, is the only one of them without a crappy mall manicure. I think it speaks volumes when a mom is more concerned with the health of her daughter than her own vanity. I cannot help but tear up whenever she cries about her baby girl, and Corey is seriously supportive and offers a warm embrace and an "everything's going to be alright". It's hard to believe these two have the past that they do!


----------



## MM83

sarahloveslouis said:


> Kailyn = blech
> Chelsea = blech but not as bad as Kailyn (and should be banned from any local tanning salons)
> Jenelle = BLECH (*but it was good to hear her mom tell her she loves her, even if it was more about control than actual love*)
> 
> Leah, who in my opinion is the best mom this show has, is the only one of them without a crappy mall manicure. I think it speaks volumes when a mom is more concerned with the health of her daughter than her own vanity. I cannot help but tear up whenever she cries about her baby girl, and Corey is seriously supportive and offers a warm embrace and an "everything's going to be alright". It's hard to believe these two have the past that they do!




Barbara crying kind of struck a chord. She's pushing her away, just as hard as Janelle is pulling away. I feel bad for her inability to really show Janelle how she feels, without yelling. Then again, if I lived with someone like Janelle, I'd probably yell at her all the time too.


----------



## nc.girl

I just KNEW they were going to leave us hanging about what's going on with Ali, darn it! I cannot wait til next week to see what's going on with her. I feel really bad for Corey and Leah, but they are both trying so hard in all aspects of their relationship and parenting...it's nice to see that, even though they've got some hard times coming with whatever is wrong with little Ali. 

And Jennelle...ugh! I just don't get her and Keifer at ALL. Smoking weed, seriously?! Jennelle has a job, he doesn't...where the heck do they get money for weed?! Sheesh. I don't think Keifer is looking very hard for a job either. I know times are tough, but Jennelle seemed to be able to find a job fairly easily and I'm better Keifer could too if he really wanted to. It may not be a job he likes, but it's income until something better comes along. He's a leach...





BudgetBeauty said:


> I've thought for a while that Jo actually really wants (or wanted since this was filmed a while ago) Kail back. I think he's rude and dismissive to begin with, but I also think Kail's behavior makes him even ruder and dismissive than he normally is. I think he loved her and wanted to work. No way would he suggest living with her and Isaac in their own separate apartment if he didn't.



I agree! Jo comes off as a brash kind of guy a lot of times, but I really do believe it's amplified a LOT due to how Kailyn treats him. I think things could be a lot better between the two if they'd both put some effort into it, and Kailyn stops changing her mind like underwear. 

And dating Jordan again...stupid! The girl has no one to live with other than Jo and his family; I think she should really have some respect and quit worrying about dating when she's living with her ex. She can go date whoever she wants when she gets her own place, and isn't depending on Jo and his family to support her. Heck, she still owes Jo money for her school stuff yet thinks it's ok to date someone else...THAT is just not right at all.


----------



## MM83

^^^Not only that, but Kail finds the funds to get nails, dates/lunches/dinners and whatever else she's got going on. Yay for having a second job, boo for still being an idiot. 

It REALLY bugs the crap out of me that all these girls have acrylics- this applies to the entire Teen Mom and 16 & P franchise.


----------



## michie

Judging by the looks of their nails and acrylic nail pricing, they're probably not paying very much for them...


----------



## nc.girl

MM83 said:


> ^^^Not only that, but Kail finds the funds to get nails, dates/lunches/dinners and whatever else she's got going on. Yay for having a second job, boo for still being an idiot.
> 
> It REALLY bugs the crap out of me that all these girls have acrylics- this applies to the entire Teen Mom and 16 & P franchise.



Yup! She has plenty of money for stuff like that. Even if the money is given to her by someone, she might want to think about saving it for moving out rather than wasting it on nails and going out to eat. All that stuff is fine, IF you can afford it...she really can't in her situation.

Yeah, acrylics don't really lend much credence to the whole struggling young mom thing in my opinion. I know everyone needs to do a little something to treat themselves every now and then, but jeez.


----------



## Miss Kris

I think that they have money and just can't show it on the show.  I mean, they make $200k.  Even if they don't since this is the first season, they have to make at least $75k or more.  The show wouldn't make sense if they allowed them to live the high-life of the rich, because then it wouldn't get the proper message across to teens.  They script things and show us what they want us to see and believe


----------



## gsmom

Something is off about Leah.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Miss Kris said:


> I think that they have money and just can't show it on the show. I mean, they make $200k. Even if they don't since this is the first season, they have to make at least $75k or more. The show wouldn't make sense if they allowed them to live the high-life of the rich, because then it wouldn't get the proper message across to teens. They script things and show us what they want us to see and believe


 
I got the impression that they don't get paid until the show has aired.


----------



## Miss Kris

^ even so, think of Teen Mom 1's 2nd season... Amber was still broke.  I don't believe that she really was broke since she would have been paid already.


----------



## Miss Kris

UGHHH I want to watch last night's episode online (I'm home sick today), but it's been a broken link for hours now and MTV hasn't answered anyone's complaints yet!


----------



## michie

Really? I watched it about an hour or so ago...


----------



## Miss Kris

^ It's not working for me on Explorer or Firefox!  In the "feedback" section of the website, a bunch of people are complaining.  You're lucky it works for you!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, I'm going to go out on a limb and say Janelle might not be that bad of a person (she can still use some assistance in the parenting department).  She seems to get along and communicates well with other adults.  Clearly Janelle and Barbara are like oil and water - they just don't mix.

Don't get me started on Kieffer....


----------



## michie

...which rhymes with Reefer?


----------



## yellowparker04

^^ whats also funny about kieffer's name is that "kief" is an actual thing that comes from marijuana and is also more potent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yellowparker04 said:


> ^^ whats also funny about kieffer's name is that "kief" is an actual thing that comes from marijuana and is also more potent.



"Kief"?  That's what the non-diction having kids call my cousin KEITH!  They pronounce it Keef, like teef - LOL


----------



## yellowparker04

lol! thats too funny


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> "Kief"?  That's what the non-diction having kids call my cousin KEITH!  They pronounce it Keef, like teef - LOL


 
*~*  I really can't stand Keifer...he does seem like a bad influence on Jenelle.*~*


----------



## michie

I'm still laughing at his over-confidence in himself when it came to work. Homeboy said he could any job he wanted just like -that- *snaps fingers*. Guess he was wrong...and, what money does Barbara keep claiming Keifer wants from Jenelle? That grant money? The ends from that part-time job? Have a seat, ma'am.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I'm still laughing at his over-confidence in himself when it came to work. Homeboy said he could any job he wanted just like -that- *snaps fingers*. Guess he was wrong...and, what money does Barbara keep claiming Keifer wants from Jenelle? That grant money? The ends from that part-time job? Have a seat, ma'am.



maybe she's talking about the money from MTV


----------



## michie

I hope she is. Someone else said that she thought they were paid after the season, but they have to be compensating these kids for their time as they're filming, I would think.


----------



## DC-Cutie

according to SAG rules (even though they aren't actors), you have to be paid weekly or bi-weekly.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I thought she was talking about money from MTV as well.  Last night was the first time Barbara actually showed how much she cared for Jenelle.*~*


----------



## illini3

Or she could be talking about money that Jenelle received from college.  A lot of times if a kid has a tuition bill of $2k, they will ask for extra to pay for books but if the fin aid person is flexible, they will give the student up to the max amount.  I have seen kids to use their refund as a down payment on a lexus.


----------



## DC-Cutie

illini3 said:


> Or she could be talking about money that Jenelle received from college.  A lot of times if a kid has a tuition bill of $2k, they will ask for extra to pay for books but if the fin aid person is flexible, they will give the student up to the max amount.  I have seen kids to use their refund as a down payment on a lexus.



I don't think Janelle got that much.  She said after books she had very little left, not even enough for rent on a new apartment.  BUT, I bet you they had enough to get some weed...


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Janelle got that much.  She said after books she had very little left, not even enough for rent on a new apartment.  *BUT, I bet you they had enough to get some weed*...




*~*You _know_ they did!!!  *~*


----------



## AlovesJ

MM83 said:


> ^^^Not only that, but Kail finds the funds to get nails, dates/lunches/dinners and whatever else she's got going on. Yay for having a second job, boo for still being an idiot.
> 
> It REALLY bugs the crap out of me that all these girls have acrylics- this applies to the entire Teen Mom and 16 & P franchise.



That has always bugged me. Did you notice though on the last episode or maybe the one before her nails looked so BAD? She needed a fill. Why waste money on nails? Guess she rewards herself sometime.


----------



## MM83

I have no idea. Maybe it's a high school thing, I remember getting my nails done, but after it started interfering with other expences I quit. That and I just dont think it conveys the image I'm looking for. Regardless of "treating yourself " they go out to eat 24/7!


----------



## nc.girl

MM83 said:


> I have no idea. Maybe it's a high school thing, I remember getting my nails done, but after it started interfering with other expences I quit. That and I just dont think it conveys the image I'm looking for. Regardless of "treating yourself " they go out to eat 24/7!



I agree; it definitely conveys the wrong image. I bet Kailyn doesn't even have a clue how much she could be saving if she'd cut back on going out to eat so much, etc. If she truly wants to get out of Jo's house, she is going to have to do some serious trimming in regards to her spending.


----------



## MM83

I read on another gossip site that she does move out of Jo's house. Not only that, but she didn't get funding from trimming back, working hard or saving. Noooooooo, she applied for some single mothers housing program. I read the comments and had to quit after a few, it was making me sick. All they consisted of were pats on the back and encouragement to seek welfare, WIC and other government programs. 

So let me get this straight, she can mooch off Jo & Co for years, mooch of MTV for $60K+ a season, then get government assistance? All while keeping her nails and hurr did? 



[Source] http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...-with-the-ny-post-plus-more-teen-mom2-gossip/


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I thought she was talking about money from MTV as well.  Last night was the first time Barbara actually showed how much she cared for Jenelle.*~*



Barbara was great in this episode and she was totally right about Kieffer. 
They got arrested, he cheated on her twice and only now are they done for good.


----------



## sengsouline

Jenelle is on the cover of Us Weekly this week. Smh.

I can't stand Chelsea. She is an idiot. I feel bad for her dad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Barbara was great in this episode and she was totally right about Kieffer.
> They got arrested, he cheated on her twice and only now are they done for good.



This was the first episode that I can truly say that Barbara had a rational conversation with her daughter - without yelling and it all made perfect sense.  Kieffer is a piece of garbage!  How the hell you gonna sit on someone's front porch smoking week, talking about getting money (but can't afford a place to live) and laugh in Barbara's face.



sengsouline said:


> Jenelle is on the cover of Us Weekly this week. Smh.
> 
> I can't stand Chelsea. She is an idiot. I feel bad for her dad.



Chelsea is a few fries short of a Happy Meal...  I'm serious!


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea is a few fries short of a Happy Meal... I'm serious!


 
and her voice doesn't make anything sound better coming out of her mouth....


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> and her voice doesn't make anything sound better coming out of her mouth....



I cringe when she talks:

"Adamaaa, why are you being so mean-a" every word has an extra 'a', I guess for emphasis!


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea is a few fries short of a Happy Meal...  I'm serious!





pursegrl12 said:


> and her voice doesn't make anything sound better coming out of her mouth....





DC-Cutie said:


> I cringe when she talks:
> 
> "Adamaaa, why are you being so mean-a" every word has an extra 'a', I guess for emphasis!



*~*  So true!! Chelsea annoys me almost as much as Kailyn.*~*


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> I cringe when she talks:
> 
> "Adamaaa, why are you being so mean-a" every word has an extra 'a', I guess for emphasis!


 

ahh!!!!! i cringed just reading that !! lol!!!


----------



## watk6022

I felt bad for chelsea in her 16&p episode, but now I don't, I understand the Adam/aubrees dad thing, but it's old now. She is so tied up in this fairytale fantasy that she has thrown her life away for it. She could be done with cosmo. School by now. I wish she would look to her father who is desperately trying to help her, he obviously was in the same position.


----------



## ILuvShopping

watk6022 said:


> I felt bad for chelsea in her 16&p episode, but now I don't, I understand the Adam/aubrees dad thing, but it's old now. She is so tied up in this fairytale fantasy that she has thrown her life away for it. She could be done with cosmo. School by now. I wish she would look to her father who is desperately trying to help her, he obviously was in the same position.



i'm with you - i felt bad for her but now it's just stupid.
and what in the world is she doing ALL DAY LONG if she doesn't have a job and isn't getting her school stuff done????


----------



## DC-Cutie

.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ it takes all day to apply doo-doo brown bronzer, 50 layers of eyeliner and perfectly tease the hair and ratty extensions - she doesn't have time for important stuff like school and taking care of her daughter...


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Chasing after Adam is an all day job as well.*~*


----------



## watk6022

Ok the going out to eat and nail thing was in last season, and usually on 16&p so I wonder if MTV pays for it as a filming convenience! Like a lot of times they are usually secluded in a restrauant, or there's not a lot of people. I came to this conclusion, because dr.drew is quick to criticize them, but not once does he say "pack a lunch", or "do your own nails" ya know? Idk I'm not trying to cut them slack but it seems like the perfect opportunity for MTV to construct a scene and get the footage they want


----------



## MM83

^^^True...but I don't recall them getting their nails done too much, yet they all ways stay filled. 

So, Kail is going to stay with her mother....Now? Why did she not do this sooner? I think that she and Jo were working on things, or she led him to believe that, realized she didn't want it to work and kept doing her own thing, while living there. I stand by my previous statements that she's a user and creates 90% of her messes, single handedly. Still don't feel sorry for her, not even after Jo told her off.


----------



## sengsouline

NOW Kailyn's mom wants to be in her life and help her out? Really? I can't stand Kailyn.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I don't like her either.  I'm also wondering why she didn't move in with her mom sooner??*~*


----------



## MM83

I think it's interesting that Jr will watch Isaac for Kail. He's her first choice? My eyebrow went up on that one. 

I really like how she down played the whole her and Jo thing, into a "really big fight". Then again, like she's going to say, "Oh, you know, that thing where I  faked a breakup, mooched of y'alls parents, accepted $600 from your brother, led him on and cheated on him the whole time. Yeah, that thing?"

OH SNAP! I love Janet! Kail's Mom is just as stupid as she is. "The banks are closed, what are you going to do?" Like Kail has the money to pay them back? I feel so sorry for Isaac, so sorry. She's concerned for Isaac's safety at Jo's? Is she serious right now? 


Janelle's an idiot. Like the whole truth wouldn't come out when this aired? She stole a credit card and went to Jersey. I swear her brain just shuts off. She was doing decently, too.


----------



## sengsouline

I think what bugs me the most about Kailyn is the fact that she doesn't seem to give a **** about how much Jo's parents have done for her.


----------



## Megs

^ That is my problem with Kailyn too. She was taken in and cared for by her baby's father's parents. They let her live in their home, didn't make her pay bills, and helped with the baby. I thought it was entirely selfish for her to date someone else when she was living there (after they asked her not to), along with how she just went around doing whatever she wanted. That was pretty messed up IMO


----------



## watk6022

For her situation, kaylyn is so arrogant! I still despise her for changing issac on that bathroom floor!!! How did she get issac back so quick? Jo thought he was so smooth acting like he was going to take custody, to me that proves he doesn't care about issac. 

Jannelle! Why are you and chelsy so blinded by love!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sengsouline said:


> I think what bugs me the most about Kailyn is the fact that she doesn't seem to give a **** about how much Jo's parents have done for her.


 
*Jo's parents seem to have done more for her than her blood mother.  Now if that ain't being ungrateful, I don't know what is.*



Megs said:


> ^ That is my problem with Kailyn too. She was taken in and cared for by her baby's father's parents. They let her live in their home, didn't make her pay bills, and helped with the baby. I thought it was entirely selfish for her to date someone else when she was living there (after they asked her not to), along with how she just went around doing whatever she wanted. That was pretty messed up IMO


 
*Not only was she dating (after they asked her not to), but she had the NERVE to bring Isaac around.  Now for that I can totally understand Jo going off.  How the hell you going to do that.  It's my conclusion that she lacks respect: for herself, Isaac, Jo and Jo's parents.  All she's worried about is KAIL.  The only thing I kinda applaud her on is her effort to go to school (even though she had to borrow money from Jo and hasn't paid back, her plan is just all wrong).*

*I have never heard her say "thank you"*



watk6022 said:


> Jannelle! Why are you and chelsy so blinded by love!


 
*They are both attracted to boys (clearly these aren't men) that don't give a sh%t.  Adam has shown his true colors more than once, but she refuses to see it.  If I was her father, I would have evicted him.  She has a father that girls would kill to have, but she walks all over him.  Meanwhile Adam can do no wrong in her eyes...*

*Jannelle.  Sometimes I say 'poor Janelle' and other times I want to slap her upside the head...*


----------



## nc.girl

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm with you - i felt bad for her but now it's just stupid.
> and what in the world is she doing ALL DAY LONG if she doesn't have a job and isn't getting her school stuff done????



I totally agree! She should have had her school stuff done long ago,  considering she's always saying how badly she wants to get into  cosmetology school! The woman there told her outright that they can't do  anything for her until she has a GED at the very least.



DC-Cutie said:


> ^ it takes all day to apply doo-doo brown  bronzer, 50 layers of eyeliner and perfectly tease the hair and ratty  extensions - she doesn't have time for important stuff like school and  taking care of her daughter...



LOL! I agree; these trivial things she does seem to be taking up all of her time that she could be using in a much more valuable way.



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Chasing after Adam is an all day job as well.*~*



Hopefully THAT is over for good this time! But with her, I have to say I kind of doubt it is.



MM83 said:


> ^^^True...but I don't recall them getting their nails done too much, yet they all ways stay filled.
> 
> So, Kail is going to stay with her mother....Now? Why did she not do  this sooner? I think that she and Jo were working on things, or she led  him to believe that, realized she didn't want it to work and kept doing  her own thing, while living there. I stand by my previous statements  that she's a user and creates 90% of her messes, single handedly. Still  don't feel sorry for her, not even after Jo told her off.



I agree with you; I can't really feel too sorry for Kailyn. She really  seems to be the type who wants to have her cake (live for free at Jo's)  and eat it too (date Jordan or whoever else). 

I think she didn't go stay with her mom sooner because her mom is about  as unstable as she is. There for awhile her mom wasn't working and  barely had a place to live herself. Guess we can kinda see where Kail  gets it from, 
huh?



MM83 said:


> I think it's interesting that Jr will watch Isaac for Kail. He's her first choice? My eyebrow went up on that one.
> 
> I really like how she down played the whole her and Jo thing, into a "really big fight". Then again, like she's going to say, "Oh, you know, that thing where I  faked a breakup, mooched of y'alls parents, accepted $600 from your brother, led him on and cheated on him the whole time. Yeah, that thing?"
> 
> OH SNAP! I love Janet! Kail's Mom is just as stupid as she is. "The banks are closed, what are you going to do?" Like Kail has the money to pay them back? I feel so sorry for Isaac, so sorry. She's concerned for Isaac's safety at Jo's? Is she serious right now?
> 
> 
> Janelle's an idiot. Like the whole truth wouldn't come out when this aired? She stole a credit card and went to Jersey. I swear her brain just shuts off. She was doing decently, too.



I couldn't believe she asked Jr to watch Isaac for her! Wow, that girl has some stones for sure...

I loved it too when Janet and Kail's mom were discussing getting Kail's  things from Jo. There's no way Kail had the $600 to pay Jo back whether  the banks were open or not. Wonder what she's gonna do when she needs  some more money for school next time?! Pretty sure she won't be getting  it from Jo.

I agree...Jennelle is a total idiot. She just pretty much disgusts me anymore. I never liked her, but it's getting worse with each episode for me. It's one stupid thing after another with her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

nc.girl said:


> I totally agree! She should have had her school stuff done long ago,  considering she's always saying how badly she wants to get into  cosmetology school! The woman there told her outright that they can't do  anything for her until she has a GED at the very least.



my cousin got her GED at 16 and graduated cosmetology school at 18. granted she doesn't have a kid.... but it can be accomplished!! i almost blame her dad (and mom?) for being way too lenient. if she wanted to move out he should have made her get a job to do so. 
i consider myself spoiled by my parents but i was forced to get a job at 14. and i was also expected to have one during college.


----------



## pink1

Janelle drives me crazy in general.  But it really makes me batty when she says she has to "babysit Jace."  I mean he is her child!


----------



## nc.girl

ILuvShopping said:


> my cousin got her GED at 16 and graduated cosmetology school at 18. granted she doesn't have a kid.... but it can be accomplished!! i almost blame her dad (and mom?) for being way too lenient. if she wanted to move out he should have made her get a job to do so.
> i consider myself spoiled by my parents but i was forced to get a job at 14. and i was also expected to have one during college.



Yes, it definitely can be done. Yes, it's going to be harder but it's NOT out of reach if a person is willing to work for it. Chelsea just lacks motivation, and seems to be used to getting her way in every situation. I'm with you; her dad could've at least told her to get a job if she wanted to move out so badly. The only thing I can think of as to why he didn't suggest that is maybe he felt like she'd have more time to concentrate on school if she didn't work until she was finished with school. Or the obvious reason: she's just spoiled lol. I wonder about her mom; I think I've only seen her on the show once...wonder what the deal is there, if she and Chelsea have a rocky relationship or what.


----------



## cindyuwho

I didn't see Janelle even tell her son good bye when she left to go on that trip with Kiefer the reefer.  The camera showed Jace at the door just watching her drive off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jace is always at the door....  poor fella


----------



## Miss Kris

^ trying to escape that freaking hell house.


----------



## aklein

Is Jace the new Leah?


----------



## Miss Kris

^ maybe if his mom gained some weight and rolled around in dirt


----------



## illini3

I know I have said this a million times but I cannot stand Kail.  She is such a user.  She had it made in the shade at Jo's house so she preferred to stay there instead of living with her mom.  Jo's parents gave Kail everything and anything she needed.  Even buying the baby everything he needed.  From his crib to his bottles and diapers.  And while I understand that is their grandson, Kail used them for all they had.  She disrespected them and didnt care.  Like another poster said, we never heard her say thank you and she always had an attitude with his parents.  She must have learned how to be a user from her mother.  And if she really wanted her stuff, she should have thought about it before she decided to date another guy.  I know it is totally my opinion, but if she has a baby, works two jobs, goes to school and is applying for full custody, she should not even worry about having a bf right now.


----------



## caitlin1214

Article about Jenelle and her mom in this week's issue of Us Weekly:  

http://ca.eonline.com/uberblog/watc...9_teen_mom_2_are_jenelle_her_mom_tearing.html


----------



## caitlin1214

pink1 said:


> Janelle drives me crazy in general.  But it really makes me batty when she says she has to "babysit Jace."  I mean he is her child!



Since Jenelle signed over custody of Jace to her mom, technically Barbra's the child's primary caregiver. 


Which means if Jenelle wants to see him, she has to arrange for the time. And usually that means babysitting.


----------



## FlipDiver

caitlin1214 said:


> Since Jenelle signed over custody of Jace to her mom, technically Barbra's the child's primary caregiver.
> 
> 
> Which means if Jenelle wants to see him, she has to arrange for the time. And usually that means babysitting.



It's not babysitting if it's your own kid, regardless of who has custody.  The legal terms, at least those used in separation agreements of divorced parents, are access and visitation.  A divorced parent w/o primary custody would never say they're babysitting their kids during their visitation wknd.  At least I would hope not.


----------



## watk6022

illini3 said:


> I know I have said this a million times but I cannot stand Kail.  She is such a user.  She had it made in the shade at Jo's house so she preferred to stay there instead of living with her mom.  Jo's parents gave Kail everything and anything she needed.  Even buying the baby everything he needed.  From his crib to his bottles and diapers.  And while I understand that is their grandson, Kail used them for all they had.  She disrespected them and didnt care.  Like another poster said, we never heard her say thank you and she always had an attitude with his parents.  She must have learned how to be a user from her mother.  And if she really wanted her stuff, she should have thought about it before she decided to date another guy.  I know it is totally my opinion, but if she has a baby, works two jobs, goes to school and is applying for full custody, she should not even worry about having a bf right now.



Thank you!! She drives me crazy!! When her mom was "laying down the ground rules" kaylyn just blew her off, if not for her mom she would be sleeping in her car.... That her mom gave her! Not only did joes parents buy her everything they were there for her when her mom didn't want anything to do with her. It really makes me mad when all kaylyn and Jo can talk about is how bad the other one treats them. Never do they say they want better for issac, just better for me. Oh and I loved it when kaylyn defended herself when Jo accused her of staying out till 1 or 2, and she was like no! 11 or 12 yes......???.....how is that any better lol! This girl is a tool! Lastly  I could see giving up her posh life for someone she was madly in love with. But this kid is a minimum  wage job, in a part rime relationship


----------



## caitlin1214

"You push me one time too many and I'm calling the police"? Really? 

She went out for five minutes to the store. And knowing her mother, if she had called and asked, her mother would have just said no.


----------



## caitlin1214

Technically what Jenelle has is visitation with Jace, but she probably calls it babysitting because Barbra calls it babysitting.


----------



## gsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> Jace is always at the door.... poor fella


 
That shizz is heartbreaking, and I am not a softie. He looks utterly baffled as to his situation.


----------



## gsmom

caitlin1214 said:


> "You push me one time too many and I'm calling the police"? Really?
> 
> She went out for five minutes to the store. And knowing her mother,ifo she had called and asked, her mother would have just said no.


 

I don't blame her for not wanting her to take Jace out unsupervised and in a vehicle. Jenelle uses terrible judgement when it comes to parenting. Her mom probably fears her driving impaired with Jace in the car or her taking him around people who are not suitable.


----------



## michie

That car seat looked old as me...


----------



## DC-Cutie

so they stole Barbara's credit card?????  Wow!


----------



## lv_forever

I can't believe what a f***king jerk Adam is, no excuses!  He doesn't even seem to be a good dad.  Well, how can you be a good dad when you're gone 90% of the time?  He drives me nuts - and he acts like he's so hot which in reality he really is so not hot.  All his douchebaggy clothes and accessories make me gag.  

Janelle doesn't bother me as much as before - I think she's trying, despite her problems.  And the yelling, well, she learned that from her mom.  Not to excuse the behavior but see what she's seeing.  It makes me sad because I think both Janelle and her mom have big hearts but everything just comes out wrong. 

Kailyn bugs me to no end.  I also think it's so funny why her mom is so interested in helping her out now.  If I remember correctly, she didn't want Kailyn to live with her before and wouldn't even help out with babysitting.  Kailyn is so narcissistic.  Everything is about her.  I am not saying Jo is a pristine baby either, but Kailyn is just so ungrateful and self-centered.

Leah & Corey are my favorite!  They worked through their problems and are raising their kids so beautifully together.


----------



## FlipDiver

michie said:


> That car seat looked old as me...



I didn't see it but someone needs to teach these kids some infant car seat safety lessons.  Car seats expire, people!  They should also be replaced if they're involved in a car accident.  And  I remember one episode where the twins were put in car seats that were just thrown in the backseat WITHOUT BEING STRAPPED IN!  Every time the car stopped, started and turned, the car seats rocked back and forth.  These poor babies...


----------



## DC-Cutie

can somebody tell me what is going on with Leah's mother's hair!  It looks like it's fried to death!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:


> can somebody tell me what is going on with Leah's mother's hair!  It looks like it's fried to death!



Personally, I think she is trying to BE Leah. Remember Leah in her 16&P episode with the scrunchy hair and straightened bangs?

The mom doesn't quite pull it off but I think she thinks she does. lol


----------



## watk6022

I agree with everything!! And Adam is trash! He's not cute he has a girly tattoo on his boney shoulders! And he needs to shave his nasty face! He told chelsea all she does is play with aubree all day...?!?!?!??... What should she do (besides her school) sleep till flipping four!! And then spend money he doesn't have (or cate to spend on his daughter) on a car he's not going to get any money out of! Yikes I hate that guy! 






lv_forever said:


> I can't believe what a f***king jerk Adam is, no excuses!  He doesn't even seem to be a good dad.  Well, how can you be a good dad when you're gone 90% of the time?  He drives me nuts - and he acts like he's so hot which in reality he really is so not hot.  All his douchebaggy clothes and accessories make me gag.
> 
> Janelle doesn't bother me as much as before - I think she's trying, despite her problems.  And the yelling, well, she learned that from her mom.  Not to excuse the behavior but see what she's seeing.  It makes me sad because I think both Janelle and her mom have big hearts but everything just comes out wrong.
> 
> Kailyn bugs me to no end.  I also think it's so funny why her mom is so interested in helping her out now.  If I remember correctly, she didn't want Kailyn to live with her before and wouldn't even help out with babysitting.  Kailyn is so narcissistic.  Everything is about her.  I am not saying Jo is a pristine baby either, but Kailyn is just so ungrateful and self-centered.
> 
> Leah & Corey are my favorite!  They worked through their problems and are raising their kids so beautifully together.


----------



## Jahpson

sarahloveslouis said:


> Personally, I think she is trying to BE Leah. Remember Leah in her 16&P episode with the scrunchy hair and straightened bangs?
> 
> The mom doesn't quite pull it off but I think she thinks she does. lol



yeah, one of the young folks are probably telling her it looks cute. 

dont listen to the shampoo girl at the salon ladies! lol


----------



## watk6022

I think Leah and her mom both have naturally curly hair, and Leah maintains it by scrunching it, and her mother being a nurse Probably doesn't have time, so she results to perms (perm=death to hair) but she probably does straiten her bangs like Leah also. I don't believe she wants to "be" her lol. No one wants twins at 16 lol. Eventhough I can't say enough how impressed I am with Leah and Cory!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

watk6022 said:


> I don't believe she wants to "be" her lol. No one wants twins at 16 lol. Eventhough I can't say enough how impressed I am with Leah and Cory!


 

By "be", I didn't mean that she literally wants to BE Leah (i.e. twins at 16), but for some reason it really makes me think that she is trying to be youthful by doing her hair the way her daughter does. It does look like a fried perm, totally.

I'm curious to know just how old Leah's mother is - I have a feeling she's young for a mother of a 17-18 year old. I also have a feeling she looks a lot older than she really is (no thanks to that hair-do).


----------



## watk6022

sarahloveslouis said:


> By "be", I didn't mean that she literally wants to BE Leah (i.e. twins at 16), but for some reason it really makes me think that she is trying to be youthful by doing her hair the way her daughter does. It does look like a fried perm, totally.
> 
> I'm curious to know just how old Leah's mother is - I have a feeling she's young for a mother of a 17-18 year old. I also have a feeling she looks a lot older than she really is (no thanks to that hair-do).



I was thinking the same thing, I know she has another child. But she seems late 30's. I felt bad for her during the dress scene, because she probably couldn't afford the dress. Shame on Leah for expecting her mom to shower with a $$$$$$$$$ wedding. She probably helps a lot in another needs for the babies.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

watk6022 said:


> I felt bad for her during the dress scene, because she probably couldn't afford the dress. Shame on Leah for expecting her mom to shower with a $$$$$$$$$ wedding. She probably helps a lot in another needs for the babies.


 
Yep - her _poor_ choice of hairstyle isn't a reflection of her poor mothering. IMO the mom does seem quite attentive and caring for Leah and her babies!


----------



## watk6022

sarahloveslouis said:


> Yep - her _poor_ choice of hairstyle isn't a reflection of her poor mothering. IMO the mom does seem quite attentive and caring for Leah and her babies!



Yeah, she's no Barbra!


----------



## michie

I can't stop saying, "So, you know the baby's birthday is Saturday...It would be nice if you would come to the pawty..." in Barbra's voice. LOL!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

michie said:


> I can't stop saying, "So, you know the baby's birthday is Saturday...It would be nice if you would come to the pawty..." in Barbra's voice. LOL!


 
I want that as my ringtone. Maybe my iPhone saavy husband could work on that for me.


----------



## michie

Satttadaaay...


----------



## watk6022

Lol a babes ringtone! I think janelle would agree that's no fun waking up to lol


----------



## watk6022

Leahs ex is supposedly selling a story about her ......LAME 
http://iphone.eonline.com/article?id=224099
I'm waiting for Adam to do the same to chelsy


----------



## ILuvShopping

watk6022 said:


> Leahs ex is supposedly selling a story about her ......LAME
> http://iphone.eonline.com/article?id=224099
> I'm waiting for Adam to do the same to chelsy



I liked this part lol:
_Robbie, if you drive that family away from their hometown social support network, just because you are douche, so help us, the wrath of the Internet shall rain down on you like an asteroid attack in a bad sci-fi movie._


----------



## Miss Kris

If I ever stole my mom's credit cards, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to type this because I wouldn't have any fingers left. Jeez what the heck was she thinking especially given the relationship she has with her mom


----------



## mundodabolsa

where did people get the idea she stole her mother's credit card? did I miss a scene? I heard her mentioning being able to use it for gas and stuff but I assumed she had one for emergencies that her mom gave her, I didn't see her actually steal it.  did she take it out of her purse or something??  :wondering


----------



## Miss Kris

mundodabolsa said:


> where did people get the idea she stole her mother's credit card? did I miss a scene? I heard her mentioning being able to use it for gas and stuff but I assumed she had one for emergencies that her mom gave her, I didn't see her actually steal it.  did she take it out of her purse or something??  :wondering



Her mom said she stole two cards and implied that they were taken from her without permission.


----------



## sengsouline

The way Chelsea talks is sooooo annoying.


----------



## Kansashalo

Miss Kris said:


> Her mom said she stole two cards and implied that they were taken from her without permission.



That was the impression I got too.


----------



## alliemia

Jenelle said while they were driving that she stole her moms cards. She mentioned it a few times. Also saying she knew she'd have to put the money back.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I don't see what Chelsea going to the Lady Gaga concert has to do with being a Teen Mom? 

Anyone see the trailer for the new season of 16 & P? I was only half paying attention because I didn't realize that was what it was til the end but it looked different than the previous season trailers. It looked a little more "real" to me.


----------



## Lanier

Heath-kkf said:


> I don't see what Chelsea going to the Lady Gaga concert has to do with being a Teen Mom?



Chelsea seriously has it made.

Who wants to bet that she didn't delete Adam's comment?


----------



## watk6022

Ok janelle was taking advantage of Barbra, and janelle thinks she doesn't have to face the consequences, which I wouldn't either if it was always a screaming match. However she made her bed but shed rather be homeless than lie in it


----------



## cindyuwho

Are Leah and Corey married?  I was at the checkout lane..you know the place where all you can read all the accurate worldwide news   Anyway the In Touch magazine cover snippet made is sound like they were splitting up.  Anyone know the story?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cindyuwho said:


> Are Leah and Corey married? I was at the checkout lane..you know the place where all you can read all the accurate worldwide news  Anyway the In Touch magazine cover snippet made is sound like they were splitting up. Anyone know the story?


 
yep, they're married.... I don't know about splitting up, though. I guess anything is possible


----------



## divadivine682

Lanier said:


> Chelsea seriously has it made.
> 
> Who wants to bet that she didn't delete Adam's comment?


 
It definitely looks that way. Her dad pays for her apartment, I assume the car payment and insurance...she had a coach ocelot bag in this episode and a coach poppy one in the last few episodes. She doesn't work, go to school, etc....How is she affording her food and luxuries? i assume her parents?? Must be nice....


----------



## nc.girl

Lanier said:


> Chelsea seriously has it made.
> 
> Who wants to bet that she didn't delete Adam's comment?



She has it made for sure. I too agree that she probably did not delete Adam's comment. She seems to be a major glutton for punishment, and/or one of those girls who just can't handle being alone.



divadivine682 said:


> It definitely looks that way. Her dad pays for her apartment, I assume the car payment and insurance...she had a coach ocelot bag in this episode and a coach poppy one in the last few episodes. She doesn't work, go to school, etc....How is she affording her food and luxuries? i assume her parents?? Must be nice....



I've noticed her Coach bags also. It's kinda sad that her dad is just spoiling her to death in any way possible. It's nice that he helps her, but at the same time there is such a thing as helping too much. Chelsea isn't learning anything about life like this. She needs to be shown that not everything is handed to you, and you have to learn to work for what you want. She's always going to expect dear old Dad to help her for the rest of her life at this rate.

That girl needs to get some motivation. Like I've said before, she could have already finished her high school courses she needed so that she could be studying cosmetology. She says she wants to do hair so badly...well if that's the case, why can't you seem to find time to do your schoolwork? She sure had plenty of time for Adam when he was around...


----------



## Miss Kris

nc.girl said:


> She has it made for sure. I too agree that she probably did not delete Adam's comment. She seems to be a major glutton for punishment, and/or one of those girls who just can't handle being alone.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed her Coach bags also. It's kinda sad that her dad is just spoiling her to death in any way possible. It's nice that he helps her, but at the same time there is such a thing as helping too much. Chelsea isn't learning anything about life like this. She needs to be shown that not everything is handed to you, and you have to learn to work for what you want. She's always going to expect dear old Dad to help her for the rest of her life at this rate.
> 
> That girl needs to get some motivation. Like I've said before, she could have already finished her high school courses she needed so that she could be studying cosmetology. She says she wants to do hair so badly...well if that's the case, why can't you seem to find time to do your schoolwork? She sure had plenty of time for Adam when he was around...




Not to defend Adam's behavior at all but I do see how he could get angry that Chelsea demands rent, child support, etc when she seems to be the only one who doesn't have to earn a penny of what she has. she sits there like a princess while everyone throws money at her. its disgusting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Kris said:


> Not to defend Adam's behavior at all but I do see how he could get angry that Chelsea demands rent, child support, etc when she seems to be the only one who doesn't have to earn a penny of what she has. she sits there like a princess while everyone throws money at her. its disgusting.


 
it might be disgusting and he might get angry, but he needs to remember this:

1.  he is living in the house her father pays for, so if her father wants him to pay, he needs to pay.
2.  he made a child with her, time to pay the piper.  it's the court's order

and sure Chelsea may sit on her butt all day and whine, but that's the price you pay for not thinking twice about the person you're having a child with.


----------



## Jahpson

divadivine682 said:


> It definitely looks that way. Her dad pays for her apartment, I assume the car payment and insurance...she had a coach ocelot bag in this episode and a coach poppy one in the last few episodes. She doesn't work, go to school, etc....How is she affording her food and luxuries? i assume her parents?? Must be nice....




She should have already had a bachelor's degree with the support she gets from her family.


----------



## Lanier

divadivine682 said:


> It definitely looks that way. Her dad pays for her apartment, I assume the car payment and insurance...she had a coach ocelot bag in this episode and a coach poppy one in the last few episodes. She doesn't work, go to school, etc....How is she affording her food and luxuries? i assume her parents?? Must be nice....





nc.girl said:


> It's kinda sad that her dad is just spoiling her to death in any way possible. It's nice that he helps her, but at the same time there is such a thing as helping too much. Chelsea isn't learning anything about life like this. She needs to be shown that not everything is handed to you, and you have to learn to work for what you want. She's always going to expect dear old Dad to help her for the rest of her life at this rate.



When she was in the car and was calling her dad, did anyone else notice that she said "I need to call Randylicious" or something like that? I wonder if she almost sees her dad as more as a friend than a parental figure. I think Randy has definitely contributed to that thought process.


----------



## illini3

DC-Cutie said:


> yep, they're married.... I don't know about splitting up, though. I guess anything is possible


 
According to what I have read, they are stilll happily married and not splitting up.  They actually want to move away from their small town.


----------



## nc.girl

Miss Kris said:


> Not to defend Adam's behavior at all but I do see how he could get angry that Chelsea demands rent, child support, etc when she seems to be the only one who doesn't have to earn a penny of what she has. she sits there like a princess while everyone throws money at her. its disgusting.



I completely see your point, but he IS living in the home that Chelsea's dad pays for. At the very least, he does need to pay his child support. That's his responsibility no matter what, especially now...seeing how he appears to have no plans of being with Chelsea. I know it defnitely doesn't seem like Chelsea needs anymore help money-wise, but the child support deal is legality-related so he needs to keep up with that for his own good if nothing else.



Lanier said:


> When she was in the car and was calling her dad, did anyone else notice that she said "I need to call Randylicious" or something like that? I wonder if she almost sees her dad as more as a friend than a parental figure. I think Randy has definitely contributed to that thought process.



Haha, yes I noticed her say that. It did sound like more of a calling your friend type thing, not calling your father. Randy has most certainly contributed to Chelsea's entitlement syndrome.


----------



## pollinilove

i agree if her dad wants to pay her bills cool but he does not have to pay adams bills and if dad wants rent adam should pay . i agree 100%

i





DC-Cutie said:


> it might be disgusting and he might get angry, but he needs to remember this:
> 
> 1. he is living in the house her father pays for, so if her father wants him to pay, he needs to pay.
> 2. he made a child with her, time to pay the piper. it's the court's order
> 
> and sure Chelsea may sit on her butt all day and whine, but that's the price you pay for not thinking twice about the person you're having a child with.


----------



## pollinilove

im sorry adam is the new ryan


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ I think he may be worse!


----------



## Lanier

pollinilove said:


> im sorry adam is the new ryan



At least Ryan is kind of attractive.

Adam is just gross. Sorry.


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> it might be disgusting and he might get angry, but he needs to remember this:
> 
> 1.  he is living in the house her father pays for, so if her father wants him to pay, he needs to pay.
> 2.  he made a child with her, time to pay the piper.  it's the court's order
> 
> and sure Chelsea may sit on her butt all day and whine, but that's the price you pay for not thinking twice about the person you're having a child with.


 
*~*  *~*


----------



## Miss Kris

I bought the In Touch magazine so I will read it and report back in a bit!


----------



## Miss Kris

It was nothing... just said that they have been arguing, honeymoon phase is over, and her friends think they are headed towards divorce because Leah has a "wild side" and is worried about their finances.

In other news, Kailyn and Jordan are getting engaged... they already bought the ring... a 3/4 carat princess cut.  Joe has been arrested twice for drugs.  Also, Adam was arrested and put in jail again, this time for hunting violations and trying to evade police.  He was in jail on work-release (worked during the day then reported back to jail each night) from Feb 20 to March 2.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Why do these kids rush into everything (re: Kail & Jordan)?? Can't they just enjoy being a couple for a little while?? Esp. with a child involved, I think they should take it slower.*~*


----------



## michie

Why did Chelsea and her 2 friends getting ready for that concert look like a scene from the 80s? Does this girl not know how crazy and outdated she looks with that horrible a$$ hair??


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Why did Chelsea and her 2 friends getting ready for that concert look like a scene from the 80s? Does this girl not know how crazy and outdated she looks with that horrible a$$ hair??



My ex-BF is from South Dakota, his sister sent me some pics this week and I swear to you, she could be Chelsea's friend.  The hair, the bronzer (her skin is naturally fair w/almost white blond hair), they heavy eye makeup and the accent.  It's all there, like you said, very 80's....


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Why do these kids rush into everything (re: Kail & Jordan)?? Can't they just enjoy being a couple for a little while?? Esp. with a child involved, I think they should take it slower.*~*



IMO, Kail is searching to belong.  I don't think she had a solid family foundation.


----------



## Belle49

Janelle is just a disaster!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Belle49 said:


> Janelle is just a disaster!



She is, unfortunately, a prime example of the problem we have in society with people who just plain don't have good judgment. They tend to either end up behind bars or having more children than they can take care of/afford. (having no worry or concern for the consequences of their actions)

And I say Jenelle does not have good judgment because she entirely misjudged how her mother would react to her stealing the credit card. That is a CRIME which I see people charged with all the time in the courts at my internship. (stealing a financial transaction device).


----------



## cindyuwho

It is just nuts these girls find drug dealing drug doing lazy boys worth making a baby with. They can't think much of themselves to think they made a good catch Jo, keifer and Adam good grief.


----------



## IBleedOrange

^ I don't think that Jo is, necessarily, a "bad catch". He's obviously got a job and savings if he was able to float Kailynn $600. It also seems that he takes very good care of Isaac. I would in no way group him in with Adam and Keifer. 

A few episodes, he even tried to convince Kailynn to get a place with him so that she could afford it. I think he's a better parent than Kailynn TBH. He really has that little boy's best interest at heart.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Miss Kris said:


> Her mom said she stole two cards and implied that they were taken from her without permission.



thanks, I totally had missed that scene since my dvr cut off before the previews that showed it.  but now after seeing all of it this week, woah, just woah jenelle.


----------



## mundodabolsa

cindyuwho said:


> *It is just nuts these girls find drug dealing drug doing lazy boys worth making a baby with*. They can't think much of themselves to think they made a good catch Jo, keifer and Adam good grief.



it's not like it's pre-meditated though. these girls are just thinking about having a boyfriend, about having sex, even if they're educated about how sex leads to pregnancy clearly these are not girls who think in terms of the big picture really. 

and I love chelsea's dad.  she totally spoils her rotten but I think he's great.


----------



## pursegrl12

IBleedOrange said:


> ^ I don't think that Jo is, necessarily, a "bad catch". He's obviously got a job and savings if *he was able to float Kailynn $600*. It also seems that he takes very good care of Isaac. I would in no way group him in with Adam and Keifer.
> 
> A few episodes, he even tried to convince Kailynn to get a place with him so that she could afford it. I think he's a better parent than Kailynn TBH. He really has that little boy's best interest at heart.


 
i'm guessing that was either his parents money or drug money. just sayin....i don't like Jo at all. i think he's a punk and a complete a-hole and i don't blame kailyn on bit for breaking up with him and not wanting to move in with him. also, i don't believe for one second that he takes care of that baby as much as they have you believe. i bet you his parents do most of the work.


----------



## Kansashalo

DC-Cutie said:


> IMO, Kail is searching to belong. I don't think she had a solid family foundation.


 
I completely agree - bless her heart.



pursegrl12 said:


> i'm guessing that was either his parents money or drug money. just sayin....i don't like Jo at all. i think he's a punk and a complete a-hole and i don't blame kailyn on bit for breaking up with him and not wanting to move in with him. also, i don't believe for one second that he takes care of that baby as much as they have you believe. i bet you his parents do most of the work.


 
I haven't like Jo that much either but I'm sure its because it his immature and overreacts on EVERYTHING.  Kail doesnt' help it either.  Seriously, instead of dating and all that jazz, she should have been laying low until she could have afforded to move out.

Which hence brings me to the problem with most of these kids.  They need to learn that it is only up to YOU to take care of yourself - not your dad, mom, boyfriend, but YOU.  You have a crazy momma/dad - so what?  Plenty people do and if anything, that should be MORE motivation for you to buckly down and find a way to take care of yourself.  

Chelsea, Jenelle, Kail - all of them need to look to at the big picture instead of lamenting over some boy(s).  Hold those boys accountable, yes but don't look to them as your knight in shining armour.

Ok I'm done. lol


----------



## nc.girl

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Why do these kids rush into everything (re: Kail & Jordan)?? Can't they just enjoy being a couple for a little while?? Esp. with a child involved, I think they should take it slower.*~*



I agree! That relationship is moving a little too fast.



michie said:


> Why did Chelsea and her 2 friends getting ready for that concert look like a scene from the 80s? Does this girl not know how crazy and outdated she looks with that horrible a$$ hair??



LMAO! I was thinking the SAME thing when I saw them all getting ready in that one scene...wow, just wow.



DC-Cutie said:


> IMO, Kail is searching to belong.  I don't think she had a solid family foundation.



I think she's looking for that too. It's pretty obvious that her mom isn't always the most stable...I remember a few episodes back Kailyn had said something to the effect she couldn't live with her mom because she didn't have a solid place to stay herself at that particular time. Her dad didn't seem too great either from what I saw on the episode where she went to see him. I do feel sorry for Kailyn as far as her family situation, but a lot of the things she does just bug the crap out of me.


----------



## Miss Kris

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Why do these kids rush into everything (re: Kail & Jordan)?? Can't they just enjoy being a couple for a little while?? Esp. with a child involved, I think they should take it slower.*~*


 
she needs new housing so she needs to marry him!


----------



## MM83

IBleedOrange said:


> ^ I don't think that Jo is, necessarily, a "bad catch". He's obviously got a job and savings if he was able to float Kailynn $600. It also seems that he takes very good care of Isaac. I would in no way group him in with Adam and Keifer.
> 
> A few episodes, he even tried to convince Kailynn to get a place with him so that she could afford it. I think he's a better parent than Kailynn TBH. He really has that little boy's best interest at heart.



Agreed, I like Jo, too. 

You don't see him running around with other women. I honestly believe he tried, until it became obvious that she was just playing her cards to continue living there and still do what she wanted. 

In terms of dealing, I doubt it. Smoking and selling are two different things.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Janelle is so annoying when she cries!!! Its all crocodile tears. I truly thinks she doesn't not care at all about her son. 

Are the original Teen Mom girls (Amber, Farrah, etc.) coming back for a new season?


----------



## Miss Kris

HOTasFCUK said:


> Janelle is so annoying when she cries!!! Its all crocodile tears. I truly thinks she doesn't not care at all about her son.
> 
> *Are the original Teen Mom girls (Amber, Farrah, etc.) coming back for a new season*?


 
Yes, but not sure about Amber


----------



## Heath-kkf

HOTasFCUK said:


> Janelle is so annoying when she cries!!! Its all crocodile tears. I truly thinks she doesn't not care at all about her son.
> 
> Are the original Teen Mom girls (Amber, Farrah, etc.) coming back for a new season?



I imagine there will be a new season of Teen Mom 1 after the new season of '16 & P' which begins April 19th, I believe.


----------



## chelsbelle

Anyone else hear that Chelsea's friend Megan is pregnant now?


----------



## Miss Kris

chelsbelle said:


> Anyone else hear that Chelsea's friend Megan is pregnant now?


 
Yes and they were aiming for a spinoff of Chelsea and Megan..not sure if they got it or not


----------



## michie

I meant to say this in my last post about Chelsea's hair...But another thing that annoys the SUGAR out of me is the amount of hair she has in her face ALL THE TIME. It's almost as if I want to sweep my hand across the TV to move it.


----------



## AlovesJ

IBleedOrange said:


> ^ I don't think that Jo is, necessarily, a "bad catch". He's obviously got a job and savings if he was able to float Kailynn $600. It also seems that he takes very good care of Isaac. I would in no way group him in with Adam and Keifer.
> 
> A few episodes, he even tried to convince Kailynn to get a place with him so that she could afford it. I think he's a better parent than Kailynn TBH. He really has that little boy's best interest at heart.



I agree. I like Jo. His whole family was as supportive as they could be. I wonder if his brother still watches Isaac for free.


----------



## nicci404

I wish Chelsea's father would grow a spine...I feel she just uses him. It must be nice to live rent free and have everything paid for. He was so against Adam yet he didn't seem too upset about him staying w/her and not paying for anything. And then after all that, he pays for her to see Gaga. I don't see her going to beauty school....she can't even finish her homework assignments. 

I started to feel a little remorse for Janelle but after the last episode I went back to normal. She doesn't seem very bright. Her mom gives her a place to stay again and she abuses it. It is good she is at least working and going to school but she doesn't make smart decisions. Her current boyfriend isn't going to take her anywhere.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i want to know how much her dad shelled out for Gaga tickets. i don't think those tickets were easy to get, not to mention they were obviously on the floor AND he paid for three of them?? plus a ritzy hotel. 
granted i'm sure mtv paid for some of it. 

is it bad that the most interesting part of this episode was Kail and Jo?? so much for Jo not wanting to make a big deal out of Kail getting her stuff. not sure why he got all up in arms about her checking over her stuff first.


----------



## SarahLin

Jo is very controlling. Now that he isn't getting exactly what he wants he's having a temper tantrum. Their break up didn't need to be as messy as Jo made it. There was no need to have a fit and call the mother of his child all kinds of nasty names and get in her mother's face. He's acting incredibly immature about the whole situation. He doesn't want to let her move on he just wants her to stay so he can control her. I never saw him treat her nicely even when they were dating. He's always putting her down and telling her she can't do things.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Miss Kris said:


> Yes, but not sure about Amber


 
Oh ok thanks! I saw on a gossip site Amber and Gary were shopping for (possible) wedding rings and ofcourse had to put on a show for the paparazzi so i read they may have a spin-off in the works, might be getting married, and she might be pregnant again (and doesn't know the baby daddy) so maybe thats why?? I'm so out of the loop lately!


----------



## gsmom

AlovesJ said:


> I agree. I like Jo. His whole family was as supportive as they could be. I wonder if his brother still watches Isaac for free.


 
I wonder, too. Wasn't he just arrested for drug possession or DWI?


----------



## cindyuwho

SarahLin said:


> Jo is very controlling. Now that he isn't getting exactly what he wants he's having a temper tantrum. Their break up didn't need to be as messy as Jo made it. There was no need to have a fit and call the mother of his child all kinds of nasty names and get in her mother's face. He's acting incredibly immature about the whole situation. He doesn't want to let her move on he just wants her to stay so he can control her. I never saw him treat her nicely even when they were dating. He's always putting her down and telling her she can't do things.


 
that is what I was thinking too!


----------



## pursegrl12

SarahLin said:


> *Jo is very controlling. Now that he isn't getting exactly what he wants he's having a temper tantrum. *Their break up didn't need to be as messy as Jo made it. There was no need to have a fit and call the mother of his child all kinds of nasty names and get in her mother's face. He's acting incredibly immature about the whole situation. He doesn't want to let her move on he just wants her to stay so he can control her. I never saw him treat her nicely even when they were dating. He's always putting her down and telling her she can't do things.


 
you hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## Kansashalo

ILuvShopping said:


> i want to know how much her dad shelled out for Gaga tickets. i don't think those tickets were easy to get, not to mention they were obviously on the floor AND he paid for three of them?? plus a ritzy hotel.
> granted i'm sure mtv paid for some of it.


 
When I looked into checking her out in Vegas, the "cheap seats" (these were located behind the speakers lol ) were about $200.  Anything on the floor was about $600 and up to about $1,000(the price goes up the closer you got to the stage).  The lower level tickets were even higher!

Granted this was for Vegas but I can't imagine her tickets being cheap regardless of the location.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Even Jo's parents seem a bit scared of him..  I recall when he was cursing so much, but his parents just sat there.  I think most parents would have said something about it, at least the father...


----------



## ILuvShopping

Kansashalo said:


> When I looked into checking her out in Vegas, the "cheap seats" (these were located behind the speakers lol ) were about $200.  Anything on the floor was about $600 and up to about $1,000(the price goes up the closer you got to the stage).  The lower level tickets were even higher!
> 
> Granted this was for Vegas but I can't imagine her tickets being cheap regardless of the location.


yea i'm sure they're the same price no matter the location of the concert. at least i think so...... 



DC-Cutie said:


> Even Jo's parents seem a bit scared of him..  I recall when he was cursing so much, but his parents just sat there.  I think most parents would have said something about it, at least the father...


when he was swearing at Kail while she was getting her stuff his dad and mom eventually did tell him to knock it off and that it was uncalled for. you could barely hear them though. then they were telling him to go upstairs and he refused. I wonder what the convo was like after he slammed the door on kail though, because his mom was closing the door first and i think he shoved it. 
that dude has a temper.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> when he was swearing at Kail while she was getting her stuff his dad and mom eventually did tell him to knock it off and that it was uncalled for. you could barely hear them though. then they were telling him to go upstairs and he refused. I wonder what the convo was like after he slammed the door on kail though, because his mom was closing the door first and i think he shoved it.
> that dude has a temper.



OK, I was flipping channels and missed that part.  But he's cursed a lot before in the presence of his parents and they just kinda look into outer space....


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I was flipping channels and missed that part.  But he's cursed a lot before in the presence of his parents and they just kinda look into outer space....



agreed - i really hated how his parents allowed him to speak to kail the way that he did in past episodes. especially berated her while they're all standing in the kitchen.
stuff like "she's not welcome in MY house" uhhhh sorry dude, it's your PARENT'S house. you sure as hell didn't get that nice of a house on your own and i'm sure you don't contribute to it!!
kail might not be the smartest cookie in the jar... but she's far from being an Adam or a Jenelle.


----------



## pursegrl12

_stuff like "she's not welcome in MY house" uhhhh sorry dude, it's your PARENT'S house._

*i was screaming at the TV  "it's not YOUR house DOUCHE!!!!"*


----------



## luvs*it*

SarahLin said:


> Jo is very controlling. Now that he isn't getting exactly what he wants he's having a temper tantrum. Their break up didn't need to be as messy as Jo made it. There was no need to have a fit and call the mother of his child all kinds of nasty names and get in her mother's face. He's acting incredibly immature about the whole situation. He doesn't want to let her move on he just wants her to stay so he can control her. I never saw him treat her nicely even when they were dating. He's always putting her down and telling her she can't do things.





ILuvShopping said:


> when he was swearing at Kail while she was getting her stuff his dad and mom eventually did tell him to knock it off and that it was uncalled for. you could barely hear them though. then they were telling him to go upstairs and he refused. I wonder what the convo was like after he slammed the door on kail though, because his mom was closing the door first and i think he shoved it.
> that dude has a temper.





ILuvShopping said:


> agreed - i really hated how his parents allowed him to speak to kail the way that he did in past episodes. especially berated her while they're all standing in the kitchen.
> stuff like "she's not welcome in MY house" uhhhh sorry dude, it's your PARENT'S house. you sure as hell didn't get that nice of a house on your own and i'm sure you don't contribute to it!!
> kail might not be the smartest cookie in the jar... but she's far from being an Adam or a Jenelle.



*~*Agreed with all the above posts.  That's the main reason I dislike Jo.  Yes, he's great with Isaac, but the way he treats Kail is another story.  It makes me wonder how he treats his mother?? Whenever she tries to tell him something, he talks over her or starts yelling.  So disrespectful. And I also HATE how he's always saying "MY house, MY car," etc.  I would like to know exactly how much of that HE paid for. Jo really disgusts me.*~*


----------



## gsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I was flipping channels and missed that part. But he's cursed a lot before in the presence of his parents and they just kinda look into outer space....


 

I tend to think he's grown up around a bunch of yelling and that is why he parents don't flinch when he does it. Kailyn has a lot of growing up to do, but she will get it I think.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Kansashalo said:


> When I looked into checking her out in Vegas, the "cheap seats" (these were located behind the speakers lol ) were about $200.  Anything on the floor was about $600 and up to about $1,000(the price goes up the closer you got to the stage).  The lower level tickets were even higher!
> 
> Granted this was for Vegas but I can't imagine her tickets being cheap regardless of the location.



Oh my goodness!! Where were you looking at tickets at?! On TicketMaster, the floor seats went for a little over $100 when they first went on sale, but everything sold out FAST. To be fair, if she was asking for tickets that close to the show, I'm imagining "Daddy" had to scalp the tickets as well.


----------



## Kansashalo

IBleedOrange said:


> Oh my goodness!! Where were you looking at tickets at?! On TicketMaster, the floor seats went for a little over $100 when they first went on sale, but everything sold out FAST. To be fair, if she was asking for tickets that close to the show, I'm imagining "Daddy" had to scalp the tickets as well.



StubHub.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I love Chelsea's dad... he loves her unconditionally. He supports her even when she makes bad decisions, and lets her make her own mistakes. I think Chelsea needs to support herself, but I'm glad that she has such a wonderful father that she can fall back on if she needs to.

Jenelle.... WHERE TO BEGIN. She has so many issues, one of which is Keefer. She needs to drop him like a bad habit. The scene where her mother and her were screaming at each other as she is holding Jayce... it's horrific and terribly sad. That poor, poor little boy.


----------



## michie

Jace didn't seem unnerved by the whole exchange...now THAT is terribly sad. And, I think you mean, "Jenelle needs to drop him like a good habit.." in her case. That girl wouldn't drop a bad habit if it was on fire.


----------



## SarahLin

My heart breaks for baby Jace. He can't win. Both Jenelle and her mother are extremely short tempered and emotionally abusive. Jace having to witness those screaming matches is child abuse and any professional would agree. I have no doubt that Jenelle's mother will treat Jace exactly the same way as she treats Jenelle.

Jenelle is a piece of work but I have no doubt she got that way as a direct result of her mother. Even on the occasions that Jenelle isn't doing something wrong she is in just as much trouble as if she were. It sure doesn't appear as though she tries to do the right thing but when you don't get it right no matter what you do you might as well do what you want. Her mother has taught her that. Nothing pleases her mother so she just does whatever she wants.


----------



## kirsten

PrettyInPink said:


> *I love Chelsea's dad... he loves her unconditionally. He supports her even when she makes bad decisions, and lets her make her own mistakes. I think Chelsea needs to support herself, but I'm glad that she has such a wonderful father that she can fall back on if she needs to.*
> 
> Jenelle.... WHERE TO BEGIN. She has so many issues, one of which is Keefer. She needs to drop him like a bad habit. The scene where her mother and her were screaming at each other as she is holding Jayce... it's horrific and terribly sad. That poor, poor little boy.



I agree! He is a wonderful father.


----------



## caitlin1214

SarahLin said:


> My heart breaks for baby Jace. He can't win. Both Jenelle and her mother are extremely short tempered and emotionally abusive. Jace having to witness those screaming matches is child abuse and any professional would agree. I have no doubt that Jenelle's mother will treat Jace exactly the same way as she treats Jenelle.
> 
> Jenelle is a piece of work but I have no doubt she got that way as a direct result of her mother. Even on the occasions that Jenelle isn't doing something wrong she is in just as much trouble as if she were. It sure doesn't appear as though she tries to do the right thing but when you don't get it right no matter what you do you might as well do what you want. Her mother has taught her that. Nothing pleases her mother so she just does whatever she wants.



I feel bad for Jenelle, too. And the horrible part is she has the ability to break out of this cycle and make life better for herself. But it always seems to be two steps forward, two steps back.

If she were to focus and stop making stupid mistakes, I do think she could accomplish something.


----------



## Miss Kris

SarahLin said:


> My heart breaks for baby Jace. He can't win. Both Jenelle and her mother are extremely short tempered and emotionally abusive. Jace having to witness those screaming matches is child abuse and any professional would agree. I have no doubt that Jenelle's mother will treat Jace exactly the same way as she treats Jenelle.
> 
> Jenelle is a piece of work but I have no doubt she got that way as a direct result of her mother. Even on the occasions that Jenelle isn't doing something wrong she is in just as much trouble as if she were. It sure doesn't appear as though she tries to do the right thing but when you don't get it right no matter what you do you might as well do what you want. Her mother has taught her that. Nothing pleases her mother so she just does whatever she wants.


 
Jace is seriously going to go deaf with the way they scream around him / in his ear.  I really hope he gets taken from that environment and placed with someone who can give him stability and love.


----------



## aklein

Poor poor Jace.  

Everytime Jenelle and Barbara are on I just cringe.  Neither of them should be caring for a baby.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

aklein said:


> Poor poor Jace.
> 
> Everytime Jenelle and Barbara are on I just cringe. Neither of them should be caring for a baby.


 
^^^^
They absolutely should NOT. I totally agree.


----------



## AlovesJ

Boohoo Jenelle.....it's your own fault!!!!


----------



## Lanier

AlovesJ said:


> Boohoo Jenelle.....it's your own fault!!!!



I can't tell if she is smart but makes awful decisions, or if she is really that dumb.

Her phone call to her boss about skipping work was so awkward.


----------



## watk6022

What does she get arrested for??


----------



## selkiewriter

What the heck did she spent $700 on in a few days? Surely not just food and gas? Was Janelle getting cash advances for the sake of having extra cash (or maybe she was being passive aggressive and taking mom's money) and just thought her mom wouldn't notice? Where is her brain?


----------



## ilovefashion87

He has some serious anger issues. Doesnt his dad act like that too? My child would never talk to anyone like that in my presence, and no man would talk to me like that, i would have to pull a Tasha mack and call pookie and dem". 



DC-Cutie said:


> Even Jo's parents seem a bit scared of him..  I recall when he was cursing so much, but his parents just sat there.  I think most parents would have said something about it, at least the father...


----------



## DC-Cutie

selkiewriter said:


> What the heck did she spent $700 on in a few days? Surely not just food and gas? Was Janelle getting cash advances for the sake of having extra cash (or maybe she was being passive aggressive and taking mom's money) and just thought her mom wouldn't notice? Where is her brain?


 
you know weed heads get the munchies....  that's a whole lotta chips, Big Gulp, Slurpies, burgers and fries - LOL


----------



## NYCBelle

aklein said:


> Poor poor Jace.
> 
> Everytime Jenelle and Barbara are on I just cringe. Neither of them should be caring for a baby.


 

I agree I feel so bad for that baby every time they're fighting. He usually doesn't even cry he's so use to it.  I wouldn't be surprised if child services even took him away from her mom.


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> you know weed heads get the munchies.... that's a whole lotta chips, Big Gulp, Slurpies, burgers and fries - LOL


 

lmao true. and cash advances!!! yikes thats a lot of interest!


----------



## NYCBelle

watk6022 said:


> What does she get arrested for??


 

wasn't it for trespassing or smoking weed? something like that.


----------



## Heath-kkf

NYCBelle said:


> wasn't it for trespassing or smoking weed? something like that.



breaking and entering and possession of marijuana.. I have a feeling they had no place to go and they went to that friends beach house they had been staying at or just found some empty house they could smoke in


----------



## NYCBelle

Heath-kkf said:


> breaking and entering and possession of marijuana.. I have a feeling they had no place to go and they went to that friends beach house they had been staying at or just found some empty house they could smoke in


 
that girl needs help


----------



## Miss Kris

NYCBelle said:


> lmao true. and cash advances!!! yikes thats a lot of interest!


 
I would think the cash advances were for some pot + munchies


----------



## Miss Kris

Here are details of the arrest:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lice-mugshot-arrest-marijuana-possession.html


----------



## watk6022

I bet barbra bailed her out and keifer sat in jail. So I guess "mike" didn't say they could stay at his parents house lol.


----------



## watk6022

So why didn't MTV get charged with trespassing?


----------



## Heath-kkf

Jenelle just seems like one of those people who doesn't think or care about consequences when she acts. I mean, in her mind, she thought she was justified in taking her moms credit card because she was using it for food and gas and not a shopping spree. In her mind, she probably thought it wasn't a big deal to break into the house because "no one lived there, anyway". And these days it seems like marijuana is no big deal to people and people rebel against it's illegality.


----------



## nc.girl

Lanier said:


> I can't tell if she is smart but makes awful decisions, or if she is really that dumb.
> 
> Her phone call to her boss about skipping work was so awkward.



I agree! I'm not sure if she is smart, but doesn't think before acting or what. 

I couldn't believe she didn't even bother to call her boss on the days she knew she wouldn't be there. I can't blame the guy for firing her, if you can't even call in when you're supposed to be there. I really hope that at least teaches her something...but it IS Jennelle we're talking about, so I kind of doubt it will.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I had to mute it while she was talking to her boss. i heard her say "i've been having some family problems......" - sorry but your boss doesn't care! well he might have cared if she actually before she was actually suppose to work. what a dingbat.

and i would like for her to just once say to her mom "thank you".


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> I had to mute it while she was talking to her boss. i heard her say "i've been having some family problems......" - sorry but your boss doesn't care! well he might have cared if she actually before she was actually suppose to work. what a dingbat.
> 
> _and i would like for her to just once say to her mom "thank you_".


 
and barbara would respond (in her best barbara voice): _"YOU'RE NOT SOOOOOORY JANELLE! YOU'RE NEVER SORRY! I RAISED THIS BABY, NOT YOU! YOU'RE NO MOTHER! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE!!!!"_


----------



## Kansashalo

pursegrl12 said:


> and barbara would respond (in her best barbara voice): _"YOU'RE NOT SOOOOOORY JANELLE! YOU'RE NEVER SORRY! I RAISED THIS BABY, NOT YOU! YOU'RE NO MOTHER! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE!!!!"_


 
hahaha

See, that's response would be motivation for me to get it together so I could move out and take care of my kid on my own.  I get that her mom is a total hag, but hey - everyone isn't going to be blessed with "Leave It To Beaver" parents (goodness, I hope I didn't just date myself  ).  

Sometimes despite it all, through rough and unfair circustances, you've got to find it in you to want to do better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> and i would like for her to just once say to her mom "thank you".


 
please add Kail to the say 'thank you' list...


----------



## aklein

I'm slow but I have finally gotten on the Kail is a whiner train.  <Maybe because I was so overwhelmed by the Jenelle fiasco).

I think she has made some bad decisions (the whole Jordan fiasco) and has had things pretty rough but ....
I do think Jo's family has done a lot to help her out.  Even though she and Jo have some serious problems, she should still try to be nicer to his family.  I mean his brother still watches Isaac for her.  Say thank you and try to be pleasant.  

Can someone please explain how Jonathan becomes Jo (the girl spelling)?

ETA:  Has it been mentioned what is wrong with Ali?  I do wonder if it's some strange genetic condition.  She has that permanent V on her forehead.


----------



## pursegrl12

aklein said:


> I'm slow but I have finally gotten on the Kail is a whiner train. <Maybe because I was so overwhelmed by the Jenelle fiasco).
> 
> I think she has made some bad decisions (the whole Jordan fiasco) and has had things pretty rough but ....
> I do think Jo's family has done a lot to help her out. Even though she and Jo have some serious problems, she should still try to be nicer to his family. I mean his brother still watches Isaac for her. Say thank you and try to be pleasant.
> 
> Can someone please explain how Jonathan becomes Jo (the girl spelling)?
> 
> ETA: Has it been mentioned what is wrong with Ali? I do wonder if it's some strange genetic condition. *She has that permanent V on her forehead.*


 
yes!! why do they never mention that?!?!?!


----------



## ChicBoBeep

^ just looked it up. seems like its normal, just a birth mark. http://www.cafemom.com/answers/68082/V_shaped_vein_on_forehead


----------



## ILuvShopping

aklein said:


> Can someone please explain how Jonathan becomes Jo (the girl spelling)?



i was wondering that too. i thought maybe i heard them wrong when they said jonathan

it's probably one of those things where the parents can't agree on the name... one person wants joe, the other wants jonathan. so they compromise and say "ok we'll go with jonathan but you can call him jo" ?? maybe maybe?? lol


----------



## Miss Kris

aklein said:


> I'm slow but I have finally gotten on the Kail is a whiner train. <Maybe because I was so overwhelmed by the Jenelle fiasco).
> 
> I think she has made some bad decisions (the whole Jordan fiasco) and has had things pretty rough but ....
> I do think Jo's family has done a lot to help her out. Even though she and Jo have some serious problems, she should still try to be nicer to his family. I mean his brother still watches Isaac for her. Say thank you and try to be pleasant.
> 
> Can someone please explain how Jonathan becomes Jo (the girl spelling)?
> 
> ETA: *Has it been mentioned what is wrong with Ali?* I do wonder if it's some strange genetic condition. She has that permanent V on her forehead.


 
I had heard that in a magazine Leah had said that they still don't have an answer as to what is wrong with Ali


----------



## pursegrl12

Miss Kris said:


> I had heard that in a magazine Leah had said that they still don't have an answer as to what is wrong with Ali


 
or they're waiting for the season finale to reveal it....


----------



## Miss Kris

^ true!


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

All this supposedly over that loser Keiffer  

http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/25/teen-...ight-video-footage-britany-truett-fist-brawl/


> * 'Teen Mom' Star In BRUTAL Catfight -- ON TAPE*
> 
> 
> 
> "*Teen Mom 2*" star *Jenelle Evans*  ferociously ATTACKED another woman in North Carolina this week ...  while her scumbag friends cheered her on ... and the brutal assault was  all caught on tape.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/?mediaKey=c7936140-39b6-4edf-be36-ef0421674023&isShareURL=true
> ll-media.tmz.com/2011/03/25/0325-teen-mom-fight-splash-video-ex-credit.jpg
> 
> 19-year-old Jenelle is clearly the instigator -- spewing all  sorts of nasty insults at a woman named Britany ... before the reality  star suddenly socks the other woman in the face with a closed fist.
> 
> The two women tussle to the ground ... where Jenelle continues to pummel *Britany *... even AFTER it's clear she can no longer defend herself.
> 
> With  Britany bleeding from her face, one of Jenelle's scumbag friends pulls  the reality star off the other woman ... while Janelle continues to drop  verbal insults.
> 
> It's unclear why Jenelle wanted to fight  Britany ... but sources connected to the incident claim it had something  to do with Jenelle's boyfriend.
> 
> Story developing ...


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Pure trash.  That is all I can say.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would love to say "I'm shocked", but I'm not.... 

This is where I say to Barbara "go 'head on and file for full custody".  Jenelle clearly has her priorities out of wack.  Instead of fighting over a man, fight to do the right thing and get your child back!


----------



## NYCBelle

ugh Jenelle is a mess....smh...


----------



## selkiewriter

DC-Cutie said:


> I would love to say "I'm shocked", but I'm not....
> 
> This is where I say to Barbara "go 'head on and file for full custody".  Jenelle clearly has her priorities out of wack.  Instead of fighting over a man, fight to do the right thing and get your child back!



I agree. Janelle may have sounded like she was going to try and get on track at the start of the season, but that was clearly all just talk. News flash Janelle, talking about doing something and having a plan is a good start, but if you don't actually follow through your life isn't going to change.  Also, Keifer isn't worth losing your mom and son, the two people in your life that are struggling to find reasons to root for you.


----------



## SarahLin

I think there is little hope for Jenelle to ever change. She out of control and just does one stupid illegal thing after another. She seems to have no idea that anything she does is even wrong. Everyone "deserves" what Jenelle does to them in her mind. She *stole* her mother's credit card and then was mad at her mother because she wanted her to pay it back. She's already been arrested once and that doesn't seem to have made any difference. She can't seem to make the connection between her actions and their consequences.


----------



## gsmom

pursegrl12 said:


> and barbara would respond (in her best barbara voice): _"YOU'RE NOT SOOOOOORY JANELLE! YOU'RE NEVER SORRY! I RAISED THIS BABY, NOT YOU! YOU'RE NO MOTHER! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE!!!!"_


 
You're really talented at caputuring the essence....I can hear Barbara in my head.


----------



## gsmom

Oh, and I would bet my amateur head-shrinking license that Janelle has a ridiculous amount of guilt related to abandoning her son and that is why she seems angrier and angrier and more reckless. She needs therapy, stat.


----------



## Miss Kris

Janelle better NEVER get her son back....what trash


----------



## watk6022

I wonder if jenelle smoking more than pot?


----------



## Belle49

Wow that was all kinds of wrong and her friends pushing her to get it going. Wow just trash


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> I would love to say "I'm shocked", but I'm not....
> 
> This is where I say to Barbara "go 'head on and file for full custody".  Jenelle clearly has her priorities out of wack.  Instead of fighting over a man, fight to do the right thing and get your child back!







Belle49 said:


> Wow that was all kinds of wrong and her friends pushing her to get it going. Wow just trash



*~*Literally pushing her.  Did you see her friend push her into the other girl to get the fight started?? Smh Jenelle needs to understand that no man is worth it.  Ever.  Her priorities are completely screwed up.  If she put as much energy into school & getting custody of Jace as she did in that fight, she would be on the fast track to bettering herself.*~*


----------



## michie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Pure trash.  That is all I can say.



Right. She never even lost her flip flops...SMH


----------



## caitlin1214

Poor Jenelle. She needs counselling and she needs to get away from the wrong kind of people.


----------



## watk6022

I live about 45 minutes from where jenelle goes to school (or used to lol), and I don't understand where she finds these people to hang out with! Eastern nc is very care free, happy, coastal lol. I guess every town has trash in their drainage. It seems like she trys to find people that are problematic themselves, to make her feel better about her troubles. Either she has drastically changed, or MTV edited a lot of her personality out of her 16 & pregnant episode. They even described her a cute carefree beach bunny lol.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i thought her and kieffer broke up after he cheated on her??


----------



## Miss Kris

ILuvShopping said:


> i thought her and kieffer broke up after he cheated on her??



I thought so too. It looked like he was the one who pulled Janelle off of her friend in the video. I can tell by the scrawny legs lol. 

I wonder if Janelle would like to see Jace beat up like that someday. that girl is someones daughter and I just wonder how she would feel if someone treated her son that way


----------



## pursegrl12

Miss Kris said:


> I thought so too. It looked like he was the one who pulled Janelle off of her friend in the video. I can tell by the scrawny legs lol.
> 
> I wonder if Janelle would like to see Jace beat up like that someday. *that girl is someones daughter and I just wonder how she would feel if someone treated her son that way*


 
exactly


----------



## Live.love.girl

Janelle disgust me she talks about how her mom wont let her be a mother to jace. I wonder why. A mother is supposed to provide time n money to her child she does niether. Instead she is beating some girl up over a low life like kieffer. If I was her mom I would stop forgiving her. If you want to act as an animal u need to be left in the jungle with them as simple as that. Just a shame lol.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I have NO words for Janelle


----------



## DC-Cutie

Barbara: I'm bustin' my bawwwls to pay my credit caaad bills, because your boyfriend wants to eat!
Janelle: why are you yellin'

She really doesn't get it, does she?

Next weeks episode she's getting out of jail.  What did she do, anybody know?


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

DC-Cutie said:


> Barbara: I'm bustin' my bawwwls to pay my credit caaad bills, because your boyfriend wants to eat!
> Janelle: why are you yellin'
> 
> She really doesn't get it, does she?
> 
> Next weeks episode she's getting out of jail.  What did she do, anybody know?


 
I think smoking pot and trespassing.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Now she has got another mugshot to add to her collection
I wonder why the girl changed her mind 

http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/28/teen-...tion-north-carolina-punching-arrest-fighting/


> "Teen Mom 2" Star Arrested Over Fight Video
> 
> 19 minutes ago by TMZ Staff
> 
> Jenelle Evans, star of MTV's "Teen Mom 2," was arrested late last night for assault ... after TMZ posted her rabid attack on another girl last week.
> 
> 
> Oak Island Police tell TMZ Evans was booked into Brunswick County Jail and was released shortly thereafter on bond.
> *
> According to Jenelle's attorney, a warrant was issued for Jenelle's arrest after police saw the video of Evans fighting with another girl. The other girl in the video, Britany Truett, initially said she wasn't going to press charges, but changed her mind over the weekend.*
> 
> Evans is charged with assault and "affray for fighting." She is due back in court April 26.
> 
> *An attorney for Evans tells TMZ,  "Based on the information that I have received, I believe Jenelle was set up."*


----------



## DC-Cutie

LiLo_Rocks said:


> I think smoking pot and trespassing.


 
oh, yes... how could I forget!


----------



## DC-Cutie

> According to Jenelle's attorney, a warrant was issued for Jenelle's arrest after police saw the video of Evans fighting with another girl. The other girl in the video, Britany Truett, initially said she wasn't going to press charges, but changed her mind over the weekend.
> 
> Evans is charged with assault and "affray for fighting." She is due back in court April 26.
> 
> An attorney for Evans tells TMZ, "Based on the information that I have received, I believe Jenelle was set up."



I think in cases of voilence, the victim doesn't have to press charges (it helps), but the DA's office can.  Either way, the ish is on tape and I highly doubt it was a set up!

on a purely vanity note, I want to fix her eyebrows...


----------



## KarraAnn

DC-Cutie said:


> I think in cases of voilence, the victim doesn't have to press charges (it helps), but the DA's office can.  Either way, the ish is on tape and I highly doubt it was a set up!
> 
> on a purely vanity note, I want to fix her eyebrows...



Haha me too! One of the other girls' are pretty bad too, Leah maybe?


----------



## MM83

gsmom said:


> Oh, and I would bet my amateur head-shrinking license that Janelle has a ridiculous amount of guilt related to abandoning her son and that is why she seems angrier and angrier and more reckless. She needs therapy, stat.



gsmom- My thoughts exactly. Giving her a spot on t.v. isn't helping either, and unfortunately, I don't think it would help if they took that spot away. She's screwed no matter what, thanks to her own need to self destruct. 

Ugh. Jannelle. 

First of all, her friends are scum for pushing her into that fight. I would never be friends that literally pushed me into a fight. She obviously had intentions of making it physical, but for them to do that, does sort of indicate it was set up. I'm not saying she's completely innocent, but I do believe that her "friends" had intentions of throwing her under the bus. They should be charged with something for instigating the fight.

I'm not surprised that she fights, she's aggressive, it's a given. Especially over that grease ball, Keifer. She's very low right now, I think she had a much better shot at life, had MTV not stepped in and given her a show, Amber, too. I believe their lives would probably be a lot better, sans a camera crew.


----------



## watk6022

I have to wonder just how much MTV edits, because in one clip Barbra was asking if maybe jenelle could be order into counseling, which I believe is better than booking her. Why waist tax payer dollars, when she's getting right back out? I think if someone is arrested for assault of the nature of Anmber and jenell they need immediate anger management counseling, I also wish the laziest pos probation officers we have collecting pay checks need to be replaced with people who care enough to show j& A. The consequences of the roads they are headed down. These girls are parents! why hasn't a judge ordered them into parenting classes?!?!?? If your a single parent and you have anything to do with your child, an offense should automatically come with these classes!... Society &@@@),'kl!!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

They arrested the girl who was beat up and the girl who pushed Janelle into the girl.  I don't get why they would arrest the girl that was beat up.  Janelle came onto HER property, beat HER up, and she was acting in self-defense.  Makes no sense.  Dang, if they were going to arrest the girl who got beat up, that girl should have at least thrown a few good punches to make the arrest worth it.  

They also arrested Keifer too because they had a warrant out for his arrest re: cocaine.  What a winning group.  I really hope Jace is taken and given to a good home.  He's likely going to become a product of his environment.


----------



## MM83

On the video, didn't Jannelle say something about the girl inviting her over? You can't invite someone over, pick a fight with them, then play victim. Well, you can, but it's not smart. 

They're all so stupid.


----------



## watk6022

They are all kids!  Just trying to prove they know better! Like when jenelle and keifer were talking about how they were going to "show" everyone. It's sad because she wants better, she's just to blind to her surroundings to realize they are holding her back. I think she gave jace to Barbra out of love for him, because If she wanted a lawyer she could go get some credit cards and pay for it. People get themselves in debt for way worse, and she's not oppose to it lol. I think she just knew he was better off there for now, and Barbra keeps rubbing it in her face that "she" took him away. Barbra better becareful because MTV or not courts will give babies back to lowlifes in a heartbeat for no reason at all! Besides the fact that they are their biological patents.


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm not sure if she picked a fight.  What if the girl just said "come over and we'll talk about it?"  Who knows.  All losers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Look who want's to be a YouTube makeup guru!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_TLERZoK3M&feature=related


----------



## michie

Girl, STOP!!! DC, I want BahhhhBraahhh to haunt you in your dreams for posting this mess!


----------



## watk6022

:o


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> Look who want's to be a YouTube makeup guru!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_TLERZoK3M&feature=related



Too bad she didn't include an eyebrow instructional video.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> Too bad she didn't include an eyebrow instructional video.



you didn't look at it all the way...  she did her eyebrows!!!


----------



## michie

We do our top eyeliner the same way...I don't go all the way in, either.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> you didn't look at it all the way...  she did her eyebrows!!!



STFU.  She did not!!!!  Oh I just can't.

I actually want a Caitlyn (season 1) brow tutorial.  Lol.


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> Look who want's to be a YouTube makeup guru!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_TLERZoK3M&feature=related



*~* OH HELL NAW!!! :lolots: *~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

she can't take care of Jace, but she can show you how to get perfect tadpole-like eyebrows!


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> Look who want's to be a YouTube makeup guru!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_TLERZoK3M&feature=related


 
She was beautifying for her mug shot!


----------



## Miss Kris

She has lots of youtube videos... LOL


----------



## Miss Kris

I love how she's getting angry as she puts on makeup... it's...not...that...serious


----------



## Miss Kris

she should watch this daily to remind herself what she continues to lose:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMo3YkkGIfk&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## Lanier

DC-Cutie said:


> Look who want's to be a YouTube makeup guru!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_TLERZoK3M&feature=related



At least she knows the meaning of natural makeup - maybe Chelsea should watch her video.


----------



## caitlin1214

watk6022 said:


> They are all kids!  Just trying to prove they know better! Like when jenelle and keifer were talking about how they were going to "show" everyone. It's sad because she wants better, she's just to blind to her surroundings to realize they are holding her back. I think she gave jace to Barbra out of love for him, because If she wanted a lawyer she could go get some credit cards and pay for it. People get themselves in debt for way worse, and she's not oppose to it lol. I think she just knew he was better off there for now, and Barbra keeps rubbing it in her face that "she" took him away. Barbra better becareful because MTV or not courts will give babies back to lowlifes in a heartbeat for no reason at all! Besides the fact that they are their biological patents.



I completely agree. 

(And when I said Jenelle needs to stop associating with the wrong kind of people, I'm including Barbra on that list.)


----------



## caitlin1214

I get that Barbra was mad at Jenelle using her credit cards. As she has every right to be. But there's taking steps to making things right and there's twisting the knife a little bit further. 


Sending back the Financial Aid check falls into the latter category. So's threatening to sic the cops on her if she can't pay the lump sum. What, you know, normal people would do is to say, "I got this check in the mail for you. Seeing as how you owe me some money, I propose you give me a portion of these until your debt is paid off."


----------



## watk6022

caitlin1214 said:


> I get that Barbra was mad at Jenelle using her credit cards. As she has every right to be. But there's taking steps to making things right and there's twisting the knife a little bit further.
> 
> 
> Sending back the Financial Aid check falls into the latter category. So's threatening to sic the cops on her if she can't pay the lump sum. What, you know, normal people would do is to say, "I got this check in the mail for you. Seeing as how you owe me some money, I propose you give me a portion of these until your debt is paid off."



Right!! And if Barbra opened that letter/check which I'm sure she did because she knew what it was, that's a felony. She did it out of spite, which isn't teaching jenelle anything, because jenelle took the cards out of spite. It's a circle and jace
Is soon to be another spoke (according to the sister grabdmoms lol)


----------



## mommyof4kids

I agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

uh, oh...  Adam's car just got towed!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Ok, I feel all this wedding coverage is glamorizing teen pregnancy. It has nothing to do with raising a child. I mean wait til these kids get to the age where they need discipline. That would should how hard being a teen mom would be. Not that your boyfriend who you dated for a month before getting pregnant is now going to marry you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

"moooommmm-a, I'm getting annyoed-a"


----------



## Heath-kkf

So I heard the girls only got about $9,000 each for this season of Teen Mom 2. So where is Kail getting all the Coach purses this must have been the third one I've seen her with. 

You have to admit it seems a little off. You can see with Chelsea that her family is just a little more well off and supports her financially, but it seems odd with Kail being her having to get how many jobs to pay for college?


----------



## DC-Cutie

is it a pre-requisite to be on Teen Mom that you must also be skilled at apply bronzer 3 shades darker than your skin, smudge eyeliner with precision and don't give-a-damn type eyebrows?


----------



## Lanier

Leopard overload!


----------



## luvs*it*

Lanier said:


> Leopard overload!



*~*Lemme guess...Chelsea?? Doesn't she have a leopard wall in her house?? Lol*~*


----------



## Heath-kkf

That is some strange credit card? I have never heard of a credit card where you have to pay 50% of the balance to keep an account in good standing. Did I miss something?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> That is some strange credit card? I have never heard of a credit card where you have to pay 50% of the balance to keep an account in good standing. Did I miss something?



she had to pay that in order for the credit card not to charge her with fraud.


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> she had to pay that in order for the credit card not to charge her with fraud.



Hmm, seems that that was her mom's agreement not the credit card companies. I have never heard of a credit card company having an interest in prosecuting someone for fraud.  

And I think this is the first time we've seen Leah without makeup... she looks a lot different.


----------



## MM83

I love that Creeper left Jannelle at the house and she still got back with him?  Stupid, stupid girl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> Hmm, seems that that was her mom's agreement not the credit card companies. I have never heard of a credit card company having an interest in prosecuting someone for fraud.
> 
> And I think this is the first time we've seen Leah without makeup... she looks a lot different.



the credit card company alerted her that there were charges on it.  they figured it was stolen, therefore started a fraud case.  at that point it's out of barbara's hands, because the money belongs to the CC, not barbara.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Adam has a lot of nerve!  that's all I'm sayin....


----------



## watk6022

That birthday cake looks soooo yummy!


----------



## watk6022

I hope Barbra and jenelle can get along and be supportative of each other, Barbra almost made me cry


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh hell...  the father-son talk, got me shedding a tear...


----------



## watk6022

Oh no, I'm going to be so sad if she bails him out


----------



## watk6022

Aww Corey and his dad, best part of the whole show!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OMG she wants to bail him out!!!!

for crying out loud.

So Janelle does have friends that think rationally...  if only she'd follow their lead!

Edit: her friends aren't thinking rationally!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Jenelle -->  <-- What her mom needs to do to her.

WTF is she thinking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Keifer the reefer, now known as the cokehead..  my goodness


----------



## MM83

Is it cool to dress like a hooker for a 1st Birthday? When you're 17?


----------



## watk6022

WOW jenelle is going to pay for that mistake alooooong time


----------



## watk6022

Aleaha was holding her hand up when they were pulling her in the wagon, like she ways casually waiving at everyone lol


----------



## lulu212121

Corey & his dad was the best part tonight! His parents should be proud of him! They did a great job!

I can't believe Janelle's friend would sign a bail bond for him! Where is the $200 coming from? I thought she had no $$$$! i was wondering why whenever he called her she did not tell him she had no money for his sorry ass? 

I thought they might share what was wrong with the one twin.  

I also could not believe that Chelsea just layed on the couch while Adam was there. She is way to dependent on her dad.

Kail & Jo? Sigh.....

They all cuss way too much in front of their babies.


----------



## AlovesJ

caitlin1214 said:


> I get that Barbra was mad at Jenelle using her credit cards. As she has every right to be. But there's taking steps to making things right and there's twisting the knife a little bit further.
> 
> 
> Sending back the Financial Aid check falls into the latter category. So's threatening to sic the cops on her if she can't pay the lump sum. What, you know, normal people would do is to say, "I got this check in the mail for you. Seeing as how you owe me some money, I propose you give me a portion of these until your debt is paid off."



Sometimes people have to hit the bottom, and I think Barbara is trying everything to teach Jenelle. The real world doesn't give breaks. I highly doubt Jenelle would have handed any of her financial aid check over.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Chelsea...where do I start?? As horribly as Adam treated/treats her, she seems to thrive on any attention he gives her (good or bad).  She can't even say his name without that stupid grin on her face.  She needs to really, truly, let go of Adam.  She also needs to get her priorities in order; Aubrey, then school/work.  Has she even made strides to finish school/get her GED?? She's so worried about Adam that she's not focusing on the important things.  On another note, I love Leah & Corey.  They are adorable, and that moment with Corey & his dad had me near tears.  I hope they get some answers soon about Ali. Jo is gross.  The way he talks to and treats Kailyn is awful.  I don't even know where to begin with Jenelle. Keifer is the reason she's in the situation she's in right now, yet and still, she's accepting his phone calls...from jail.  WHY??? She should have ceased contact with him long before this incident.  There were red flags all over the place that he was no good, and Jenelle ignored them all.  And more recently with the fight she got into...she is headed down the wrong path.  I hope she gets herself together and quickly because she'll lose a lot more than Jace if she keeps going down the path of self-destruction.*~*


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I don't think Chelsea is over Adam at all. The amount she talks about him makes me think that she still has feelings for him. She needs to get him out of her life though. And Aubree is so cute!
It really annoyed me how Leah was laughing through her vows. I like Leah, and think she seems like a great mom but that really annoyed me. It just seemed really immature.


----------



## ilovefashion87

She looked pretty at her wedding. Joe needs a good ! Janelle she will learn one day!


----------



## nc.girl

MM83 said:


> I love that Creeper left Jannelle at the house and she still got back with him?  Stupid, stupid girl.



No kidding, wth?! I could NOT believe it when she told him she was still mad at him, yet she bailed him out of jail...another huge wtf. And I feel bad for her poor buddy that co-signed so Kieffer could get out of jail. We all know how Jennelle is with money (usually seems to have none), so how's she going to pay this guy back if something happens with Kieffer (he runs, skips court date, etc) and she has to pay the guy back the FULL amount? 



watk6022 said:


> I hope Barbra and jenelle can get along and be supportative of each other, Barbra almost made me cry



That was definitely different; I don't think I've ever seen any emotion from Barbara other than pissed off! I think Barbara really does care, but Jennelle makes it really difficult.



MM83 said:


> Is it cool to dress like a hooker for a 1st Birthday? When you're 17?



LOL! 



Coach+Louislove said:


> I don't think Chelsea is over Adam at all. The amount she talks about him makes me think that she still has feelings for him. She needs to get him out of her life though. And Aubree is so cute!
> It really annoyed me how Leah was laughing through her vows. I like Leah, and think she seems like a great mom but that really annoyed me. It just seemed really immature.



Nope, she's not over him IMO either. He does need to be gone for good. Maybe if she can stay away from him, she can get back to worrying about the most important things in her life right now...finishing up her high school stuff so she can go to cosmetology school, and taking care of Aubree the best she can.

It really bugged me too when Leah just couldn't stop laughing. I understand she made a little flub when she was reciting her vow, but after that she just couldn't stop laughing. I'd guess it was just nerves, but it was still pretty annoying. She does seem like a good mom though, and I hope her and Corey's relationship continues going well.


----------



## Miss Kris

nc.girl said:


> No kidding, wth?! I could NOT believe it when she told him she was still mad at him, yet she bailed him out of jail...another huge wtf. And I feel bad for her poor buddy that co-signed so Kieffer could get out of jail. We all know how Jennelle is with money (usually seems to have none), so how's she going to pay this guy back if something happens with Kieffer (he runs, skips court date, etc) and she has to pay the guy back the FULL amount?


 
No worries, she'll just steal her mom's credit card again and do another cash advance


----------



## gelbergirl

Can Barbara just cancel the card?  Or de-activate it for a while ?  Why is her credit card floating around with Jenelle.

I have not followed the show for a bit, but 1 question:
What is Jenelle plan as far as getting the baby back and starting a life for herself?  I don't think she has one.


----------



## nc.girl

Miss Kris said:


> No worries, she'll just steal her mom's credit card again and do another cash advance



LOL; I thought the same thing!


----------



## watk6022

I don't know if coreys mom likes Leah? Maybe that's just her disposition, but she's always so snarky. 

Leah is barely 18, if that, so her laughing doesn't surprise me. However I think she couldn't stop because her nervers were over the edge. So I wasn't bothered. They still don't know what's wrong with Ali, so that's why that wasn't mentioned. 

Chelsea is so afraid of confrontation. She avoids it, no matter who it's with. I was mad at whoever said "that you won't go back to her daddy" at the party! They should never bash Adam in front of aubree. I think chelseas mom kind of wanted Adam to come to the party. I think he should have been allowed to come, he's an a$$, but he will never get that first birthday back. 

I was glad there wasn't much kaylyn in this episode! I know Jo is no picnic, but she starts most of their fights, she's a manipulator, like how she just glared at him, as she walked up. She was doing the same thing with her bf at lunch, just being rude. She seems to be a bitter person. 

I don't know what to say about jenelle.


----------



## caitlin1214

gelbergirl said:


> Can Barbara just cancel the card?  Or de-activate it for a while ?  Why is her credit card floating around with Jenelle.
> 
> I have not followed the show for a bit, but 1 question:
> What is Jenelle plan as far as getting the baby back and starting a life for herself?  I don't think she has one.



I think she has one, but it keeps getting derailed with all of her stupid mistakes.


----------



## caitlin1214

AlovesJ said:


> Sometimes people have to hit the bottom, and I think Barbara is trying everything to teach Jenelle. The real world doesn't give breaks. I highly doubt Jenelle would have handed any of her financial aid check over.



But I think she'd be more willing to listen if Barbra was more willing to compromise. 

What's been happening (and what needs to change) is that they go in willing to talk to each other. Then one or the other or both starts yelling and Jenelle shuts down.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> "moooommmm-a, I'm getting annyoed-a"


 
LOL!!!! STOPPPPPPP-AAAAAA!!!!!



MM83 said:


> I love that Creeper left Jannelle at the house and she still got back with him? Stupid, stupid girl.


 
creeper!! love it! does he wear anything else besides plaid cargo shorts?



DC-Cutie said:


> OMG she wants to bail him out!!!!
> 
> for crying out loud.
> 
> So Janelle does have friends that think rationally... if only she'd follow their lead!
> 
> Edit: her friends aren't thinking rationally!


 
they just want to be on tv



lulu212121 said:


> Corey & his dad was the best part tonight! His parents should be proud of him! They did a great job!
> 
> I can't believe Janelle's friend would sign a bail bond for him! Where is the $200 coming from? I thought she had no $$$$! i was wondering why whenever he called her she did not tell him she had no money for his sorry ass?
> 
> I thought they might share what was wrong with the one twin.
> 
> *I also could not believe that Chelsea just layed on the couch while Adam was there*. She is way to dependent on her dad.
> 
> Kail & Jo? Sigh.....
> 
> They all cuss way too much in front of their babies.


 
that's all she ever does!



luvs*it* said:


> *~*Chelsea...where do I start?? As horribly as Adam treated/treats her, she seems to thrive on any attention he gives her (good or bad). She can't even say his name without that stupid grin on her face. She needs to really, truly, let go of Adam. She also needs to get her priorities in order; Aubrey, then school/work. Has she even made strides to finish school/get her GED?? She's so worried about Adam that she's not focusing on the important things. On another note, I love Leah & Corey. They are adorable, and that moment with Corey & his dad had me near tears. I hope they get some answers soon about Ali.* Jo is gross. The way he talks to and treats Kailyn is awful.* I don't even know where to begin with Jenelle. Keifer is the reason she's in the situation she's in right now, yet and still, she's accepting his phone calls...from jail. WHY??? She should have ceased contact with him long before this incident. There were red flags all over the place that he was no good, and Jenelle ignored them all. And more recently with the fight she got into...she is headed down the wrong path. I hope she gets herself together and quickly because she'll lose a lot more than Jace if she keeps going down the path of self-destruction.*~*


 
yeah, he's a POS



gelbergirl said:


> Can Barbara just cancel the card? Or de-activate it for a while ? Why is her credit card floating around with Jenelle.
> 
> I have not followed the show for a bit, but 1 question:
> *What is Jenelle plan as far as getting the baby back and starting a life for herself?* I don't think she has one.


 
Janelle's Plan:

1.) bail loser bf out of jail
2.) steal baaaaawwwbra's credit cards
3.) lose job for no call, no show
4.) smoke pot
5.) sleep at random friends houses
6.) buy AE hoodies, tees and cutoff jean shorts
7.) proclaim you are getting your life together while "babysitting" your son
8.) beat *****es up
9.) get arrested again

wash, rinse, repeat.....


----------



## Chantilly0379

I just watched the video of Janelle fighting...she is a sad piece of :censor:.  Can we say "white trash"!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

pursegrl12 said:


> Janelle's Plan:
> 
> 1.) bail loser bf out of jail
> 2.) steal baaaaawwwbra's credit cards
> 3.) lose job for no call, no show
> 4.) smoke pot
> 5.) sleep at random friends houses
> 6.) buy AE hoodies, tees and cutoff jean shorts
> 7.) proclaim you are getting your life together while "babysitting" your son
> 8.) beat *****es up
> 9.) get arrested again
> 
> wash, rinse, repeat.....


 
So bad, but so true!


----------



## MM83

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!!! STOPPPPPPP-AAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> creeper!! love it! does he wear anything else besides plaid cargo shorts?



Cargos and that hideous green hoodie. He is homeless and jobless, so I'd assume his closet rotation is slim pickin's. He's so yucky. 

Side note: I love that his mugshot (from the coke arrest) shows his eyes actually open. Go figure. 



gelbergirl said:


> *Can Barbara just cancel the card?  Or de-activate it for a while ?  Why is her credit card floating around with Jenelle.*
> 
> I have not followed the show for a bit, but 1 question:
> What is Jenelle plan as far as getting the baby back and starting a life for herself?  I don't think she has one.



Barbara was trying to pay it off. She said she hadn't used it in years and was making payments on it. That's why she was so upset, Jannelle took all her hard work and wrecked it.


----------



## watk6022

Maybe jenelle thinks the more drama she can stir up, the more MTV will want her. It's the only thing going for her right now


----------



## br00kelynx

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!!! STOPPPPPPP-AAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> 
> Janelle's Plan:
> 
> 1.) bail loser bf out of jail
> 2.) steal baaaaawwwbra's credit cards
> 3.) lose job for no call, no show
> 4.) smoke pot
> 5.) sleep at random friends houses
> 6.) buy AE hoodies, tees and cutoff jean shorts
> 7.) proclaim you are getting your life together while "babysitting" your son
> 8.) beat *****es up
> 9.) get arrested again
> 
> wash, rinse, repeat.....



LOL noo A&F! She wears it every episode with that hemp necklace with the brass knuckle attached..how could you forget!


----------



## Miss Kris

watk6022 said:


> i don't know if coreys mom likes leah? Maybe that's just her disposition, but she's always so snarky.
> 
> Leah is barely 18, if that, so her laughing doesn't surprise me. *however i think she couldn't stop because her nervers were over the edge*. So


 
ita


----------



## Miss Kris

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!!! STOPPPPPPP-AAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> creeper!! love it! does he wear anything else besides plaid cargo shorts?
> 
> 
> 
> they just want to be on tv
> 
> 
> 
> that's all she ever does!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, he's a POS
> 
> 
> 
> Janelle's Plan:
> 
> 1.) bail loser bf out of jail
> 2.) steal baaaaawwwbra's credit cards
> 3.) lose job for no call, no show
> 4.) smoke pot
> 5.) sleep at random friends houses
> 6.) buy AE hoodies, tees and cutoff jean shorts
> 7.) proclaim you are getting your life together while "babysitting" your son
> 8.) beat *****es up
> 9.) get arrested again
> 
> wash, rinse, repeat.....


 
Don't forget to add "film make-up tutorials" to that list!!


----------



## aklein

Adam's car was sitting in the driveway for three weeks.  How did she not have it towed sooner, especially because it was preventing other cars from parking there.

And  just damn Jenelle.  But then again, the courts let crackheads have custody of their kids.


----------



## watk6022

There is an a&f new York outlet in her town, I'm sure she frequents.


----------



## watk6022

aklein said:


> Adam's car was sitting in the driveway for three weeks.  How did she not have it towed sooner, especially because it was preventing other cars from parking there.
> 
> And  just damn Jenelle.  But then again, *the courts let crackheads have custody of their kids*.



Yes they do! All in a days work!


----------



## flrich23

I saw the Janelle fight on nancy grace last night.  Nancy went on and on about why hasn't Janelle been arrested for making terriorristic threats against her mom stemming from when Janelle said she was going to shot her in the face and kill her.  

Then they went on to say how the girls made $65,000 from the show.  Some from MTV, and the other from mag covers and selling their story.  

No wonder Maci, Amber and Gary are moving to Cali. They could make so much more money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what was the reason Nancy gave for her not getting arrested for making threats?


----------



## aklein

Hasn't Chelsea ever heard of a brush?

Her hair makes me crazy.  More than Caitlynn's eyebrows.


----------



## watk6022

I didn't hear about them moving to Cali?


----------



## selkiewriter

Reunion show is gonna be a train wreck! Except for Leah, Corey, and twins. I get so sad every time she gets upset about not being big enough for her twins and thats why there are all the problems with Ali's development. She shouldn't blame herself, compared to the other girls she is an angel actually trying to do what is best for her girls and work things out with her husband. 

Are Chelsea and Megan really trying to get a spin off? I would not watch that if you a paid me.

Jenelle bailed that idiot out? seriously? When she turned to her friend to ask him to co-sign I was rooting for him to say hell no (as most sane people would). Does that mean Jennelle got kicked out by Barabara for bailing Creeper out? I give up on this girl. I have no idea how she can look ar Jace who is so adorable and then do the things she does.


----------



## pursegrl12

selkiewriter said:


> Reunion show is gonna be a train wreck! Except for Leah, Corey, and twins. I get so sad every time she gets upset about not being big enough for her twins and thats why there are all the problems with Ali's development. She shouldn't blame herself, compared to the other girls she is an angel actually trying to do what is best for her girls and work things out with her husband.
> 
> Are Chelsea and Megan really trying to get a spin off? I would not watch that if you a paid me.
> 
> Jenelle bailed that idiot out? seriously? When she turned to her friend to ask him to co-sign I was rooting for him to say hell no (as most sane people would). Does that mean Jennelle got kicked out by Barabara for bailing Creeper out?* I give up on this girl. I have no idea how she can look ar Jace who is so adorable and then do the things she does*.


 
i don't get it either. she is choosing creeper over her son. her stepdad had a good talk with her, seems like he really cares about her and jace and then she goes and bails him out!! sorry, i think she might be a lost cause.


----------



## aklein

pursegrl12 said:


> i don't get it either. she is choosing creeper over her son. her stepdad had a good talk with her, seems like he really cares about her and jace and then she goes and bails him out!! sorry, i think she might be a lost cause.


 
Creeper has Jenelle dickmatized.  That's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## Miss Kris

aklein said:


> Creeper has Jenelle dickmatized. That's the only explanation I can think of.


 
LOL


----------



## flrich23

DC-Cutie said:


> what was the reason Nancy gave for her not getting arrested for making threats?


 

She didn't know herself.  She kept asking all the other lawyers on that night and they all agreed she should have been arrested.


----------



## flrich23

Janelle made money off the tape... idk why I'm surprised. 

http://www.tmz.com/2011/03/31/teen-...eo-sold-set-up-britany-truett-north-carolina/

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=205242346170145&set=pu.195251590502554&theater


----------



## Jahpson

I cannot stand Janelle for the life of me. She choose pot, money, and men over her own son. I hope she never ever gets custody of that boy.

Jace is going to watch these episodes, coupled with the fact that his mother never raised him and he is going to HATE her! And he would have every right too!

Don't get me started on pea brained Chelsa and Adam. Did you see the way he busted in that house and just tossed the strollers around trying to find some damn motor? If that isn't telling on how he feels about his child, I don't know what is. He didn't even say Happy birthday to his daughter..not even a kiss or a hug. Not even a damn gift! This boy is despicable!

Chelsea is ever worse! Does she pay rent? mortgage? what the hell is she doing all day? NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!! Too busy worrying about what Adam is doing. The boy doesn't want to see his child, clearly he wants nothing to do with her...so leave him alone! Get off your azz, go to school and get your education!

the only couple I am really rooting for is Leah and Corey. They actually like each other, and they are mature enough to come together and support each other during their daughter's health problems! I was so happy when they got married! As a matter of fact, they are the only reason why I am even watching this show!!!


----------



## Jahpson

pursegrl12 said:


> i don't get it either. she is choosing creeper over her son. her stepdad had a good talk with her, seems like he really cares about her and jace and then she goes and bails him out!! sorry, i think she might be a lost cause.




i'm with you. She is a deadbeat mom and a complete loser.


----------



## Jahpson

aklein said:


> Creeper has Jenelle dickmatized.  That's the only explanation I can think of.




It MUST be the D! D and tongue. I can't find any other explanation. Unless she is also sniffing that stuff


----------



## Miss Kris

^ she probably is.  I'm sorry but she's with the boy every waking minute.. she HAD to know he was on coke...she just didn't like it when they were caught


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

selkiewriter said:


> Jenelle bailed that idiot out? seriously? When she turned to her friend to ask him to co-sign I was rooting for him to say hell no (as most sane people would). Does that mean Jennelle got kicked out by Barabara for bailing Creeper out? I give up on this girl. I have no idea how she can look ar Jace who is so adorable and then do the things she does.



I can't believe this happened in October and Jenelle's life is still such a disaster and she is *STILL *with him. Wasn't it only a few weeks ago when he cheated on her in LA? Again her latest trouble is down to him as that is why her and Brittany were fighting.
Jace is one of the cutest babies i've seen on 16 & Pregnant/Teen Mom and she is putting Keiffer before him ?!?!  Her mom is basically raising Jace but if she _started_ to get herself together then she could start to spend more time with him than her current 1 day/week "babysitting" . I even get the pot because she is addicted to that but if she just tried to cut back on her partying and dropped Keiffer then her mom would eventually trust her with Jace more. She's missing out on *soooo *much for someone that has she's known for months and has already been the main reason why she now has  *2 mugshots at 19*.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I think Jenelle has suffered immensely as a result of growing up without her father in her life. And with the situation at home with her problems with her mom, she probably struggles/craves to find acceptance from others. And who is going to give her that acceptance other than the bad influences like Kieffer.

Instead of taking the hard and long road to getting herself back on track and getting her son back, she takes the "in the moment" pleasures without regard to the consequences. Act now, deal with it later. Sadly, this kind of behavior lands many of people in prison for 5, 10 or more years once they get in over their head.


----------



## watk6022

Heathkkk- I agree.

Also on the finale, jenelle said I'm giving keifer 2 weeks to change. How many people doing coke can quite and "change" in 2 weeks? It's not physically possible. I think she was just saying that to her friends to make them believe she knows what's up.


----------



## MM83

Where are Creeper's parents? Does he have family? Was he spawned in some evil lab? Why does he never speak of them? What is their take on all this?


----------



## nc.girl

aklein said:


> *Adam's car was sitting in the driveway for three weeks.  How did she not have it towed sooner, especially because it was preventing other cars from parking there.*
> 
> And  just damn Jenelle.  But then again, the courts let crackheads have custody of their kids.



I think Chelsea didn't want it towed, but when good old Randy stepped in she had to agree to make it look better. She obviously still had feelings for Adam; I don't think she would have done it herself if her dad hadn't pushed for the towing.



selkiewriter said:


> Reunion show is gonna be a train wreck! Except for Leah, Corey, and twins. I get so sad every time she gets upset about not being big enough for her twins and thats why there are all the problems with Ali's development. She shouldn't blame herself, compared to the other girls she is an angel actually trying to do what is best for her girls and work things out with her husband.
> 
> Are Chelsea and Megan really trying to get a spin off? I would not watch that if you a paid me.
> 
> Jenelle bailed that idiot out? seriously? When she turned to her friend to ask him to co-sign I was rooting for him to say hell no (as most sane people would). Does that mean Jennelle got kicked out by Barabara for bailing Creeper out? I give up on this girl. I have no idea how she can look ar Jace who is so adorable and then do the things she does.



I agree; the reunion show will be a sight to see! 

I definitely would not watch a show with Chelsea and Megan either, ugh. Wonder what it will be about? Maybe how to put on way too much makeup, and dress like a  hooker at a young age? Oh and let's not forget...how to keep finding reasons to hang onto a non-supportive boyfriend/father.

I was also hoping that Jennelle's friend might have been a little smarter than Jennelle, but apparently not. I hope this co-signing doesn't come back to bite him in the butt one way or another...but with Jennelle being involved, I won't be surprised if it does! I don't know if Barbara has kicked Jennelle out over this or not, but if she has I can't say I blame her! The one stipulation for Jennelle staying at home was avoiding Creeper. Duh, Jennelle...just duh. 



pursegrl12 said:


> i don't get it either. she is choosing creeper over her son. her stepdad had a good talk with her, seems like he really cares about her and jace and then she goes and bails him out!! sorry, i think she might be a lost cause.



I agree; I don't know what can be done with Jennelle. She still has a LOT of growing up to do, and being around Creeper sure isn't helping in that department.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MM83 said:


> Where are Creeper's parents? Does he have family? Was he spawned in some evil lab? Why does he never speak of them? What is their take on all this?


 
would you claim that looser?  His parents are somewhere hiding....  I can't blame them..


----------



## ILuvShopping

nc.girl said:


> I think Chelsea didn't want it towed, but when good old Randy stepped in she had to agree to make it look better. She obviously still had feelings for Adam; I don't think she would have done it herself if her dad hadn't pushed for the towing.



she can't do anything for herself... when adam came over all pissed off she calls her dad. dad says "you want me to call the cops??" and she says "if he comes in again, then you can"
seriously?? if you're that scared, call the cops yourself - and having your dad be the middle-man will just make it longer for the cops to get there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

This conversation floored me.

Dad: yeah
Chelsea: Adam just sent me a message on FaceBook (with that silly grin on her face)
Dad: Ok

Why the heck would you need to call your dad for that foolishness??


----------



## nc.girl

ILuvShopping said:


> she can't do anything for herself... when adam came over all pissed off she calls her dad. dad says "you want me to call the cops??" and she says "if he comes in again, then you can"
> seriously?? if you're that scared, call the cops yourself - and having your dad be the middle-man will just make it longer for the cops to get there.



Nope, Chelsea can't do anything for herself. I too think that she should have called the cops herself if she was scared. Randy really needs to start letting her do more on her own, because there will come a day when he's not there...


----------



## Lanier

DC-Cutie said:


> This conversation floored me.
> 
> Dad: yeah
> Chelsea: Adam just sent me a message on FaceBook (with that silly grin on her face)
> Dad: Ok
> 
> Why the heck would you need to call [del]your dad[/del] *Randylicious* for that foolishness??



I corrected it for you.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Lanier said:


> I corrected it for you.




:lolots:


----------



## gelbergirl

Chelsea's dad is unbelievably patient.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lanier said:


> I corrected it for you.


 
thank you, doll!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder if chelsea's dad has a bit of a guilt issue? 
i'd like to know when her parents split up and how much he was in her life before this pregnancy stuff.  cause he kinda seems like a dad that's trying to make up for lost time.


----------



## Jahpson

Heath-kkf said:


> I think Jenelle has suffered immensely as a result of growing up without her father in her life. And with the situation at home with her problems with her mom, she probably struggles/craves to find acceptance from others. And who is going to give her that acceptance other than the bad influences like Kieffer.
> 
> Instead of taking the hard and long road to getting herself back on track and getting her son back, she takes the "in the moment" pleasures without regard to the consequences. Act now, deal with it later. Sadly, this kind of behavior lands many of people in prison for 5, 10 or more years once they get in over their head.




yes, it is very clear that she is looking for love....


----------



## kirsten

DC-Cutie said:


> This conversation floored me.
> 
> Dad: yeah
> Chelsea: Adam just sent me a message on FaceBook (with that silly grin on her face)
> Dad: Ok
> 
> Why the heck would you need to call your dad for that foolishness??



I thought it was cute and showed how close she is with her dad. She tells him everything, even small things like that.


----------



## kirsten

Jahpson said:


> yes, it is very clear that she is looking for love....



I guess she didn't realize her son Jace could love her uncontrollably and with him she would never be "alone."

I remember one scene she is crying about how she doesn't want to be all alone and wants someone to tell her every day "I love you." Children can do this. She would rather go out, get high and date losers though. Very sad.


----------



## michie

Realistically, though, Jace is not gonna always tell her that he loves her. And, look at her...as a baby, Jace cannot really "love" her now because she can't even give him the support a baby needs to even rely on her and eventually love her. She's a broken child, looking for love in all the wrong places. If she even had an inkling to produce a baby for "love", she's crazy. You raise your kids for the world, not yourself. If you cannot give a child the essentials to make it in this world as a productive adult, you're failing him.


----------



## mcb100

I kind of like Chelsea. I know, she makes wrong decisions (being on and off with Adam for foreverr...to the point that nobody believes her when she recently said they're done for good, choosing him over Megan, etc.) but you can tell that she really really loves Aubree. And she's trying to have a good relationship with her dad. I know it gets annoying that she still has a thing for the wrong person (and constantly took him back), but most teenage girls are like that.....they tend to fall for the wrong people sometimes. Granted, she has a child so her situation is different, I'm just saying it's not uncommon for girls her age to like douchebags and to take them back a lot. I just love how she really seems to care about her child.


----------



## bonchicgenre

I think she cares about her child as well and they are young, everyone makes mistakes.

I am watching the reunion, interested to see Janelle and her Moms interaction. Her mom is such a cold woman.


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh my Lord Chelsea's hair is gross...and it's even more gross that she's back with Adam


----------



## Miss Kris

I love how red Randy's face is getting as he is trying to keep his cool around Adam.  I would have loved it if he jumped up and screamed in Adam's freaking face.  Ugh that boy reminds me of a VERY abusive relationship I was in when I was 15.  My ex had that same attitude...makes me sick to watch this


----------



## bonchicgenre

I hate Adam, he is such a jerk! I cannot believe she stays with him he isn't attractive. Daddy needs to stop spoiling her and Adam needs to pay some damn rent.


----------



## Miss Kris

bonchicgenre said:


> I hate Adam, he is such a jerk! I cannot believe she stays with him he isn't attractive. Daddy needs to stop spoiling her and Adam needs to pay some damn rent.


 
If she wants to make adult decisions and continually ignore her dad's wishes (stay away from Adam, charge Adam rent, get her GED, etc) he really should cut her off.  It will be harsh but it will make her wake up and see what it's truly like to have full responsibility...and watch how quick she drops the freeloader.


----------



## Miss Kris

I feel bad for Kailyn... she just seems so... lost.  I know she came across as unappreciative during the show but I think the girl has never had solid support in her life.  Joe is verbally abusive, her family doesn't care about her... she just really has never had love..and I think that's why she couldn't stay away from Jordan even when Joe's parents told her she had to... she's just constantly having the need to be accepted/loved.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Exactly! I am young but my parents would not have it. He needs to let her grow up. 

Joe is very abusive and I hope one day many of these girls find true happiness... And a good shrink.


----------



## carvedwords

Ugh, Chelsea's dad needs to STOP spoiling her because maybe then she'll realize Adam is a d-bag because he certainly won't take care of her needs.  She doesn't realize what a horrible, abusive relationship she is in and her daughter knows.  I wish Adam would permanently get out of the picture!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I never liked Kailyn at all during the series but she came across as a semi-intelligent, rational, almost adult woman on the reunion.  and I love Janet, plain and simple that is a good woman. 

I cannot begin to comprehend what Chelsea sees in Adam.  I didn't see her on 16 & Pregnant so maybe I missed something but I've never seen him even look at her lovingly, treat her with any caring, show any loving emotions to her period. 

And I wanted Dr. Drew to stop dredging up the past between Leah and Corey so much.  I see the value in resolving issues but man, they are over it and happy now, let's just move on from the bad stuff!


----------



## illini3

OMG! I could barely stand to watch the segment with Kail.  She loves to put in Jo's face how far she has come but she wouldnt be where she is without Jo's help and his parent's help.  I mean who knows where she would be if she didnt have a stable roof over her head.  I am sure she gets money from Jo or his parents (prob even both and that is how she is able to afford all her coach and vera bradley  bags and uggs) so to say that she does it all on her own is bs.  Additionally, she is crying because she has to do the work alone during the week of taking care of her son, going to school and going to work but that is how she wants it. Remember, she is the one who told Jo he could only have their son on the weekends.  I mean in most situations that I know of (not all) as long as the dad is present, the dad also gets to see their child(ren) during the week too.  If she was overwhelmed, why doesnt she allow Jo his request to get his son an extra day? 

I dont feel sorry for the girl at all.  Believe or not, she is spoiled as she used Jo and his parents for as long as she could and when she was finished with them, the moved on. She cant even apologize for not listening to Janet (I mean Janet of all people, who loved her and supported her always and never said a bad thing about her) and the rules of the home.  She abused their kindness.  I wonder if Jordan would loan her $600 if she needed it for school.  

I hope they dont keep her on the next show.  She is too much for me.


----------



## illini3

Miss Kris said:


> I feel bad for Kailyn... she just seems so... lost. I know she came across as unappreciative during the show but I think the girl has never had solid support in her life. Joe is verbally abusive, her family doesn't care about her... she just really has never had love..and I think that's why she couldn't stay away from Jordan even when Joe's parents told her she had to... she's just constantly having the need to be accepted/loved.


 
I think she had solid suport from Jo's parents who always took her side during their arguments.  Even then she couldnt appreciate the support she had. They did for her what her own family didnt want to or refused to do (esp her mom and dad).


----------



## pursegrl12

Kailyn~I'm on team kailyn. I think jo is an arrogant pos and he deserves whatever he gets b/c he talked to her like she was a low life. I do believe she is thankful for all they did for her, she even said it at the reunion. She admitted she went about things the wrong way. I am rooting for her!!

Janelle~ oh boy, more of the same from her and baaaaaawbraaaa....her mom telling her she's not lovable **ouch** but i can't say i can blame her! Janelle doesn't seem to learn from her mistakes. She should kick her out for good and not let her see jace! i loved it when she said the only reason janelle comes back home is for a place to sleep, not to see Jace as everyone would like to believe!

Chelsea~ one word...Randylicious!!!! oh and adam is still a major tool.

Leah~nothing other than her orange face was awful! and she needs to use a darker lipgloss. i hate that light pink crap she uses!


----------



## selkiewriter

Did anyone else want to smack Dr. Drew when he told Kail that he thinks Jo really loves her and acts the way he does because she hurt him? Really, Dr. drew? Justify verbal abuse much?


----------



## michie

I don't feel sorry for Kailyn at all, except in the way Jo speaks to her. And, Jordan...woo lawd! This child is so wet behind the ears that it ain't funny!


----------



## caitlin1214

I found myself constantly wanting to tell Barbra to shut up.


----------



## caitlin1214

Like I said: Jenelle is by no means an angel, but Barbra has got to stop playing the martyr/victim.

It's not "how can we fix our relationship so it's better?" it's more "Jenelle is a horrible person because of the following reasons . . . . "


----------



## illini3

michie said:


> I don't feel sorry for Kailyn at all, except in the way Jo speaks to her. And, Jordan...woo lawd! This child is so wet behind the ears that it ain't funny!



Agree 100%.  

And if she is grateful...she has a funny way of showing it.  Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## watk6022

WEll said! When her and Jo got "kicked put" she not once said "where is my son?" "who is taking care of him?" instead she said she stayed somewhere issac couldn't stay. It was at a friends house, so i don't get it?



illini3 said:


> OMG! I could barely stand to watch the segment with Kail.  She loves to put in Jo's face how far she has come but she wouldnt be where she is without Jo's help and his parent's help.  I mean who knows where she would be if she didnt have a stable roof over her head.  I am sure she gets money from Jo or his parents (prob even both and that is how she is able to afford all her coach and vera bradley  bags and uggs) so to say that she does it all on her own is bs.  Additionally, she is crying because she has to do the work alone during the week of taking care of her son, going to school and going to work but that is how she wants it. Remember, she is the one who told Jo he could only have their son on the weekends.  I mean in most situations that I know of (not all) as long as the dad is present, the dad also gets to see their child(ren) during the week too.  If she was overwhelmed, why doesnt she allow Jo his request to get his son an extra day?
> 
> I dont feel sorry for the girl at all.  Believe or not, she is spoiled as she used Jo and his parents for as long as she could and when she was finished with them, the moved on. She cant even apologize for not listening to Janet (I mean Janet of all people, who loved her and supported her always and never said a bad thing about her) and the rules of the home.  She abused their kindness.  I wonder if Jordan would loan her $600 if she needed it for school.
> 
> I hope they dont keep her on the next show.  She is too much for me.


----------



## MM83

illini3 said:


> Agree 100%.
> 
> And if she is grateful...she has a funny way of showing it.  Actions speak louder than words.





michie said:


> I don't feel sorry for Kailyn at all, except in the way Jo speaks to her. And, Jordan...woo lawd! This child is so wet behind the ears that it ain't funny!



Team Jo.

I was floored when Dr. Drew asked Kail if there was anything she wanted to say to Janet and she responded (very quickly) with "No, not really." Uhhhh, how about, 'Thank you, I'm sorry I lied to you all those times, used your home as a flop house, deceived you and your family and generally behaved as an grateful, miserable, guppy faced twat, the whole time I was there.'

I just don't like her. Jordan seems nice, but painfully stupid, which is right up her alley, she obviously wants to wear the pants and he'll gleefully let her.

I haven't watched the whole thing yet, reunion shows are painfully boring to me, so it'll take me a few days to get through it.


----------



## pursegrl12

MM83 said:


> *Team Jo.*
> 
> I was floored when Dr. Drew asked Kail if there was anything she wanted to say to Janet and she responded (very quickly) with "No, not really." Uhhhh, how about, 'Thank you, I'm sorry I lied to you all those times, used your home as a flop house, deceived you and your family and generally behaved as an grateful, miserable, guppy faced twat, the whole time I was there.'
> 
> I just don't like her. Jordan seems nice, but painfully stupid, which is right up her alley, she obviously wants to wear the pants and he'll gleefully let her.
> 
> I haven't watched the whole thing yet, reunion shows are painfully boring to me, so it'll take me a few days to get through it.


 
Noooo!!!!! LOL!!! i'm not on anyone's team that verbally abuses someone the way he did to her. low life POS. i suspect he will be living with mommy & daddy until he is like 30.

Go Kailyn!!!!


----------



## MM83

pursegrl12 said:


> Noooo!!!!! LOL!!! i'm not on anyone's team that verbally abuses someone the way he did to her. low life POS. i suspect he will be living with mommy & daddy until he is like 30.
> 
> Go Kailyn!!!!



He's angry, rightfully so. People who are mad at each other say mean things, she's said and done mean things to him. Is he supposed to be exempt of being mad? I am not condoning his actions, but he's a child, just as much as she is.

I suspect she will be between a slew of men for the rest of her life. Always starting a new relationship, before the last one ends. Constantly playing the victim, to her own poor choices and actions.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I think they all act 'appropriate' for their age. 
not saying what they do is "ok" but it's what someone their age would do. 

and that goes for all the mom's on these shows. 

yes, some are mature than others... but because you have a kid doesn't necessarily mean you're maturity level is going to go up. 
so i guess i give them a little break based on that fact.

do i think it's stupid that chelsea keeps going back to adam?? yesssssssss.  but like someone else said - a normal girl her age would do the same thing, baby or no baby. she's living in fairy-tale land. all teenagers do.


----------



## illini3

MM83 said:


> He's angry, rightfully so. People who are mad at each other say mean things, she's said and done mean things to him. Is he supposed to be exempt of being mad? I am not condoning his actions, but he's a child, just as much as she is.
> 
> I suspect she will be between a slew of men for the rest of her life. Always starting a new relationship, before the last one ends. Constantly playing the victim, to her own poor choices and actions.


 
I agree.  

He isnt verbally abusive....he is hurt and yeah he should go about it in a mature way, but he will learn that with time.


----------



## gsmom

Anger and frustration is a sufficient reason for screaming at your ex-SO and using profanities towards her in front of a small child, who is going to be a big BOY one day, potentially mistreating women, as well??

he was a verbally abusive douche back when they were "together" on their episode of 16 and Pregnant, in front of his own mother. What was his excuse then?


----------



## MM83

I still don't think he was verbally abusive, not by my definitions. I remember her on 16& Pregnant and she baited him, frequently, then would run to Janet and complain about him, which I found ballsy. 

I think it's a bit of a stretch to say that Jo yelling at Kail, while Isaac is barely a year old, will cause him to be an abuser. I think it's probably a littler safer to say, that the image of women in his life will most likely be skewed, if she continues dating in the fashion she does. 

I don't understand why these girls think it's ok to date boys, willy-nilly and bring baby along on the first date.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so what was Chelsea's reason for getting back with Adam?


----------



## pursegrl12

gsmom said:


> Anger and frustration is a sufficient reason for screaming at your ex-SO and using profanities towards her in front of a small child, who is going to be a big BOY one day, potentially mistreating women, as well??
> 
> *he was a verbally abusive douche back when they were "together" on their episode of 16 and Pregnant, in front of his own mother. What was his excuse then*?


 
exactly!!!


----------



## carvedwords

DC-Cutie said:


> so what was Chelsea's reason for getting back with Adam?


 
I believe because she wants Aubree to have a father and for them to be a family.  Plus he hasn't cheated on her in 6 months so that's a plus, right?  *end sarcasm*


----------



## illini3

carvedwords said:


> I believe because she wants Aubree to have a father and for them to be a family. Plus he hasn't cheated on her in 6 months so that's a plus, right? *end sarcasm*


 
Like her dad said, she wants that fairy tale and in her mind, she probably wants her daughter to have a family.  Maybe the one she never had.  But she has to realize it is better for her and Adam to be a part than for her daugther to see them fighting and cheating all the time.


----------



## illini3

MM83 said:


> *I still don't think he was verbally abusive, not by my definitions. *I remember her on 16& Pregnant and she baited him, frequently, then would run to Janet and complain about him, which I found ballsy.
> 
> *I think it's a bit of a stretch to say that Jo yelling at Kail, while Isaac is barely a year old, will cause him to be an abuser.* I think it's probably a littler safer to say, that the image of women in his life will most likely be skewed, if she continues dating in the fashion she does.
> 
> I don't understand why these girls think it's ok to date boys, willy-nilly and bring baby along on the first date.


 
I agree 100%.  

I am not saying that Jo is an angel or he is perfect and never did anything wrong, but I dont think he is verbally abusive.


----------



## illini3

gsmom said:


> *Anger and frustration is a sufficient reason for screaming at your ex-SO and using profanities towards her in front of a small child,* who is going to be a big BOY one day, potentially mistreating women, as well??
> 
> he was a verbally abusive douche back when they were "together" on their episode of 16 and Pregnant, in front of his own mother. What was his excuse then?


 
No, it is not an excuse but people should understand at least where he is coming from.  It is not like he just started yelling at her for no reason.  As I said before, he isnt a saint (who is) but he that doesnt make him verbally abusive.  Kail is always telling him how she is going somewhere and he isnt and throwing what she is doing (thanks to his help) in his face.  It is just about growing up....hopefully they will mature in time.  

Also, a lot of us are coming from a perspective of an older adult (21+) and it is different when you are younger and in the situation.


----------



## gsmom

illini3 said:


> No, it is not an excuse but people should understand at least where he is coming from. It is not like he just started yelling at her for no reason. As I said before, he isnt a saint (who is) but he that doesnt make him verbally abusive. Kail is always telling him how she is going somewhere and he isnt and throwing what she is doing (thanks to his help) in his face. It is just about growing up....hopefully they will mature in time.
> 
> Also, a lot of us are coming from a perspective of an older adult (21+) and it is different when you are younger and in the situation.


 
What does youth have to do with anything he is doing? It feels like you are trying to justify what he is doing, but there really is no justification whatsoever. Maybe you see it differently, but I see a man, losing control of his SO while she tries to gain independence, education, etc, and one of his reactions is to scream at her, humiliate her, call her names, call her stupid, tell her she is poor, etc. That is classic verbal abuse. He is intentionally trying to weigh her down, make her feel small, etc, so she won't leave him. 
I wonder if he was every physical with her.


----------



## gsmom

I just remembered all the times he threatened to kick her out, too, knowing she had nowhere to go. Bullying and controlling piece of sh*t.


----------



## pursegrl12

gsmom said:


> I just remembered all the times he threatened to kick her out, too, knowing she had nowhere to go. Bullying and controlling piece of sh*t.


 
love you!!! i also didn't see any reason for him calling her all those names when they were walking to the car after the deposition. all she was doing was WALKING TO THE CAR and he was calling her all sorts of awful things. i loved when she said _*"i am better than you!!"*_


----------



## gsmom

Yep! I give that girl major kudos, because unlike soooo many other girls, women, etc, she GOT OUT of it and won't let her son see her being treated like that. It's quite the feat...I mean, look at Chelsea...and she HAS a great support system.


----------



## MM83

gsmom said:


> What does youth have to do with anything he is doing? It feels like you are trying to justify what he is doing, but there really is no justification whatsoever. Maybe you see it differently, but I see a man, losing control of his SO while she tries to gain independence, education, etc, and one of his reactions is to scream at her, humiliate her, call her names, call her stupid, tell her she is poor, etc. That is classic verbal abuse. He is intentionally trying to weigh her down, make her feel small, etc, so she won't leave him.
> *I wonder if he was every physical with her.*



I very, very, very seriously doubt he was physical with her. For starters, can you imagine the mess she would have made, if he did lay hands on her? Good Lord, that would have really worked in her favor. She would have escaped looking like the victim, she so dearly wants to be and he would be the villain she tries so hard to make of him.


I imagine a lot of Jo's anger towards her stems from the deceit and general ho behavior she exhibited, while living with him. He was literally stuck living with this mess, because as we've all heard, a million times and counting, she had no where to go. Which was a lie, like everything else, as evidenced by her moving in with Mommy Dearest across the tracks. 

I would probably treat someone the same, if I was in his shoes. Cheat on me, lie to me and my family, use me for my resources then when you've gotten all you can get, bounce. 

I suppose I don't really take issue with the way he's treating her, because I have actually been in an abusive relationship and it was much worse than that, while not being as bad, as so many others.


----------



## carvedwords

illini3 said:


> Like her dad said, she wants that fairy tale and in her mind, she probably wants her daughter to have a family. Maybe the one she never had. But she has to realize it is better for her and Adam to be a part than for her daugther to see them fighting and cheating all the time.


 
She thinks Aubree doesn't understand it all, but she does.  The scars are there from my parents on my sister and they thought she was too young, but she wasn't.  Kids are unbelievable on how well they perceive situations.


----------



## gsmom

MM83 said:


> I very, very, very seriously doubt he was physical with her. For starters, can you imagine the mess she would have made, if he did lay hands on her? Good Lord, that would have really worked in her favor. She would have escaped looking like the victim, she so dearly wants to be and he would be the villain she tries so hard to make of him.
> 
> 
> I imagine a lot of Jo's anger towards her stems from the deceit and general ho behavior she exhibited, while living with him. He was literally stuck living with this mess, because as we've all heard, a million times and counting, she had no where to go. Which was a lie, like everything else, as evidenced by her moving in with Mommy Dearest across the tracks.
> 
> I would probably treat someone the same, if I was in his shoes. Cheat on me, lie to me and my family, use me for my resources then when you've gotten all you can get, bounce.
> 
> I suppose I don't really take issue with the way he's treating her, because I have actually been in an abusive relationship and it was much worse than that, while not being as bad, as so many others.


 
I guess perceptions are everything to me, because to me it does look like she has "escaped" and he looks like the "villain" and none of it is of her making. 

Also, IIRC, she asked her mother previously if she could stay with her, and her mother gave some wishy-washy answer. It seemed to me that Kailyn did want out, and did not want to "use" him anymore, but had to save her resources for when she could. She didn't seem to enjoy living there at all and avoided being home. 

As for being deceitful....were that douche treating me like that and I was backed into a corner, I probably would have sought solace elsewhere, too. I think it's natural to reach out and rely on the support of others when we are suffering, so it was unreasonable for them to demand she not "date" anyone. More peice of sh*t controlling and all the more evident where Jo got "it" from  (mom & dad).


----------



## kirsten

Jo is a POS.


----------



## aklein

gsmom said:


> Also, IIRC, she asked her mother previously if she could stay with her, and her mother gave some wishy-washy answer.


 
On her 16 & P episode, her mom was too busy with her new boyfriend to even spend time with Kailyn. IIRC, her mom wasn't around at all when she was pregnant and the mom was living in a hotel with her boyfriend. Jo's family let her stay with them because Kailyn had nowhere else to go.
I was pretty confused when her mother reappeared during Teen Mom 2 and said Kail could move into her apt with her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gsmom said:


> As for being deceitful....were that douche treating me like that and I was backed into a corner, I probably would have sought solace elsewhere, too. I think it's natural to reach out and rely on the support of others when we are suffering, so it was unreasonable for them to demand she not "date" anyone. More peice of sh*t controlling and all the more evident where Jo got "it" from  (mom & dad).



agreed.


----------



## MM83

gsmom said:


> I guess perceptions are everything to me, because to me it does look like she has "escaped" and he looks like the "villain" and none of it is of her making.
> 
> Also, IIRC, she asked her mother previously if she could stay with her, and her mother gave some wishy-washy answer. It seemed to me that Kailyn did want out, and did not want to "use" him anymore, but had to save her resources for when she could. She didn't seem to enjoy living there at all and avoided being home.
> 
> As for being deceitful....were that douche treating me like that and I was backed into a corner, I probably would have sought solace elsewhere, too.* I think it's natural to reach out and rely on the support of others when we are suffering, so it was unreasonable for them to demand she not "date" anyone. More peice of sh*t controlling and all the more evident where Jo got "it" from  (mom & dad).*



So it is OK to cheat, as well as lie? Because in my book, there isn't an excuse. When I was put in a situation that was horribly intolerable, I never cheated. I didn't think stooping to his level was the right thing to do.  If support is needed, friends and family are usually the outlet for support. 

I do take notice that she doesn't have many friends, which (having friends) is usually indicative of someone who is generally likable. In contrast to say, Maci or Leah, who always have a group of happy friends around them. Hell, even Amber has a group of friends/cousins. Kail really doesn't have anyone, which leads me to believe she has burned a lot of bridges with her mopey bs, that she doesn't have many left. 

I also do recall Jo saying something along the lines of, her being half naked in his bed, while she was dating Jordan. She was clearly playing both sides, for her benefit. 

I also noticed that Jenelle runs through friends pretty quickly, I don't see a consistent group of people in her life, except for Creeper. But it's Janelle and she's proved she's nuts, so that isn't hard to believe.


----------



## mundodabolsa

carvedwords said:


> She thinks Aubree doesn't understand it all, but she does.  The scars are there from my parents on my sister and they thought she was too young, but she wasn't.  Kids are unbelievable on how well they perceive situations.



I think Chelsea is very scarred from her own parents divorce and whatever led up to it and she is blind to how similar problems in her own life are already affecting her child. She's so desperate to have Aubree not go through the same thing that she's latching on to them being together while ignoring that the awfulness of the situation is already as bad for Aubree if not worse than not having her parents together would be. 

and I say this have zero idea about the background behind chelsea's parents divorce, or what age she was, etc.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I heard (via Chelsea's Twitter) that she and Adam broke up AGAIN a couple weeks after the reunion show was taped. And are not together currently. She says its for good this time.

Oh and Chelsea apparently works now/has a job.


----------



## NorvsWife

mundodabolsa said:


> I never liked Kailyn at all during the series but she came across as a semi-intelligent, rational, almost adult woman on the reunion.  and *I love Janet, plain and simple that is a good* woman.
> 
> I cannot begin to comprehend what Chelsea sees in Adam.  I didn't see her on 16 & Pregnant so maybe I missed something but I've never seen him even look at her lovingly, treat her with any caring, show any loving emotions to her period.
> 
> And I wanted Dr. Drew to stop dredging up the past between Leah and Corey so much.  I see the value in resolving issues but man, they are over it and happy now, let's just move on from the bad stuff!



Yes. Janet rocks. She has been there for Kail since 16 & preg.


----------



## carvedwords

Heath-kkf said:


> I heard (via Chelsea's Twitter) that she and Adam broke up AGAIN a couple weeks after the reunion show was taped. And are not together currently. She says its for good this time.


 
Wonder how long that's going to last.


----------



## gsmom

MM83 said:


> So it is OK to cheat, as well as lie? Because in my book, there isn't an excuse. When I was put in a situation that was horribly intolerable, I never cheated. I didn't think stooping to his level was the right thing to do. If support is needed, friends and family are usually the outlet for support.
> 
> I do take notice that she doesn't have many friends, which (having friends) is usually indicative of someone who is generally likable. In contrast to say, Maci or Leah, who always have a group of happy friends around them. Hell, even Amber has a group of friends/cousins. Kail really doesn't have anyone, which leads me to believe she has burned a lot of bridges with her mopey bs, that she doesn't have many left.
> 
> I also do recall Jo saying something along the lines of, her being half naked in his bed, while she was dating Jordan. She was clearly playing both sides, for her benefit.
> 
> I also noticed that Jenelle runs through friends pretty quickly, I don't see a consistent group of people in her life, except for Creeper. But it's Janelle and she's proved she's nuts, so that isn't hard to believe.


 

Your avatar is making me hungry. 

I don't condone cheating or lying at all, but I think Jo and his family had her caught between a rock and a hard place. It looked like her and that dude from work were casually dating and she was having a little fun. She wasn't trying to rub it in Jo's face. She seemed to try to be tactful. Her big mistake was in not just talking to them about it and instead revealing her thing with the dude on facebook. That was so, so stupid and immature of her. But, she shouldn't have been put in that position to begin with. Would you or I cheat or lie? Probably not, but I suspect she was ill equipped to deal with all that was happening. 

I am pretty suspicious of people, as well, who don't have friends. However, I remember seeing her quite a few times during the season having coffee with friends, shopping with friends, etc. She had two jobs, school, a baby to raise...I imagine it was not easy maintaining friendships. When they got kicked out of his parents house briefly, she went and stayed with a friend....where did Jo go? Oh yeah, to an aunts in NJ, right? SOmeone with a temper and personality (read, assh*le) like his has probably burned plenty of bridges himself. 

GOnna go cook. YOu guys have a nice night!


----------



## DC-Cutie

somebody take the bronzer and hair color away from these girls...


----------



## br00kelynx

ugh I hate Jo. and I hate that Dr.Drew kept trying to make Kailyn like him again. I don't think we ever saw him without a frown. His mom was great to her though..


----------



## calzz

Kail didn't lie and cheat- Jo was the one that broke up with her- seems like he thinks that just because she lives with him he wants to have it both ways.


----------



## pursegrl12

calzz said:


> Kail didn't lie and cheat- Jo was the one that broke up with her- seems like he thinks that just because she lives with him he wants to have it both ways.


 
yeah, weren't they broken up when she started dating Jordan??? how is that cheating? plus, didn't he cheat on her when she was pregnant?

someone said on another site:
_*"i would date Jo if it meant i get to hang out with janet"*_


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> somebody take the bronzer and hair color away from these girls...



And teach them how to do their eyebrows!


----------



## illini3

carvedwords said:


> She thinks Aubree doesn't understand it all, but she does. The scars are there from my parents on my sister and they thought she was too young, but she wasn't. Kids are unbelievable on how well they perceive situations.


 
I agree with you 10000%.  She will remember.


----------



## illini3

MM83 said:


> I very, very, very seriously doubt he was physical with her. For starters, can you imagine the mess she would have made, if he did lay hands on her? Good Lord, that would have really worked in her favor. She would have escaped looking like the victim, she so dearly wants to be and he would be the villain she tries so hard to make of him.
> 
> 
> I imagine a lot of Jo's anger towards her stems from the deceit and general ho behavior she exhibited, while living with him. He was literally stuck living with this mess, because as we've all heard, a million times and counting, she had no where to go. Which was a lie, like everything else, as evidenced by her moving in with Mommy Dearest across the tracks.
> 
> I would probably treat someone the same, if I was in his shoes. Cheat on me, lie to me and my family, use me for my resources then when you've gotten all you can get, bounce.
> 
> I suppose I don't really take issue with the way he's treating her, because I have actually been in an abusive relationship and it was much worse than that, while not being as bad, as so many others.


 
I agree with you.  How can we speculate that he cheated? Just because Kail said so?


----------



## gelbergirl

I get the sense that Chelsea's divorced Mom and Dad do not even interact.


----------



## illini3

gelbergirl said:


> I get the sense that Chelsea's divorced Mom and Dad do not even interact.


 
Didnt Dr. Drew ask her where her father was and she just shrugged her shoulders and said I dont know?

Maybe I heard it wrong.


----------



## aklein

illini3 said:


> Didnt Dr. Drew ask her where her father was and she just shrugged her shoulders and said I dont know?
> 
> Maybe I heard it wrong.



No that was Leah. Chelsea's dad is the one that is always around. They're very close and he's been on the show.


----------



## illini3

gsmom said:


> What does youth have to do with anything he is doing? It feels like you are trying to justify what he is doing, but there really is no justification whatsoever. Maybe you see it differently, but I see a man, losing control of his SO while she tries to gain independence, education, etc, and one of his reactions is to scream at her, humiliate her, call her names, call her stupid, tell her she is poor, etc. That is classic verbal abuse. He is intentionally trying to weigh her down, make her feel small, etc, so she won't leave him.
> I wonder if he was every physical with her.


 
I am not trying to  justify his actions but I think when we are younger, we dont always know how to handle our feelings.  As we mature, we learn that we dont call people names, etc.  

I dont think anyone is perfect and I am pretty sure with age, comes wisdom (with most people, not all).  

Also, if you think he is verbally abusive, why dont you think she is? She is the one that tells him he is going no where and she is going to make it big!


----------



## illini3

aklein said:


> No that was Leah. Chelsea's dad is the one that is always around. They're very close and he's been on the show.


 

Oh yes, you are right!! Totally got them confused for a second!!


----------



## illini3

gsmom said:


> I just remembered all the times he threatened to kick her out, too, knowing she had nowhere to go. Bullying and controlling piece of sh*t.


 
And what about all the times she yelled at him and used his mom against him?


----------



## illini3

kirsten said:


> Jo is a POS.


 
judgemental much?

not everyone who has been arrested is a POS.  

also, not everyone who smokes weed is a POS.  Lots of people do it, just some people get caught, others dont.  

Same goes with drinking and driving.  If I drink and drive and dont get caught it doesnt make me better than someone who does get caught.  Doesnt make them a POS.  

Boy! Am I glad I dont have judgemental friends!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

illini3 said:


> judgemental much?
> 
> not everyone who has been arrested is a POS.
> 
> also, not everyone who smokes weed is a POS. Lots of people do it, just some people get caught, others dont.
> 
> Same goes with drinking and driving. If I drink and drive and dont get caught it doesnt make me better than someone who does get caught. *Doesnt make them a POS. *
> 
> Boy! Am I glad I dont have judgemental friends!!!


 
actually that's exactly what it makes them.


----------



## gsmom

illini3 said:


> I am not trying to justify his actions but I think when we are younger, we dont always know how to handle our feelings. As we mature, we learn that we dont call people names, etc.
> 
> I dont think anyone is perfect and I am pretty sure with age, comes wisdom (with most people, not all).
> 
> Also, if you think he is verbally abusive, *why dont you think she is? She is the one that tells him he is going no where and she is going to make it big!*


 
She said this in response to him threatening to keep suing her in court over custody until she *ran out of money*.


----------



## KarraAnn

illini3 said:


> judgemental much?
> 
> not everyone who has been arrested is a POS.
> 
> also, not everyone who smokes weed is a POS.  Lots of people do it, just some people get caught, others dont.
> 
> Same goes with drinking and driving.  If I drink and drive and dont get caught it doesnt make me better than someone who does get caught.  Doesnt make them a POS.
> 
> Boy! Am I glad I dont have judgemental friends!!!



I think everyone who drinks and drives is a POS, not just the ones who get caught


----------



## aklein

KarraAnn said:


> I think everyone who drinks and drives is a POS, not just the ones who get caught



Me too.  No wait, they're worse than a POS.


----------



## MM83

illini3 said:


> I agree with you.  How can we speculate that he cheated? Just because Kail said so?



Even if he did, the allegation was when she was 6 months pregnant. A good year an a half before she started an actual relationship with someone else.


----------



## illini3

gsmom said:


> She said this in response to him threatening to keep suing her in court over custody until she *ran out of money*.


 
It has been other times as well.


----------



## illini3

KarraAnn said:


> I think everyone who drinks and drives is a POS, not just the ones who get caught


 
I dont agree with drinking and driving...not even a beer or a glass of wine but I know people who do it and I dont think that makes them a POS.  It might make them irresponsible but to call them a POS is out of line.


----------



## pursegrl12

illini3 said:


> I dont agree with drinking and driving...not even a beer or a glass of wine but I know people who do it and I dont think that makes them a POS. It might make them irresponsible but to call them a *POS is out of line*.


 
if that drunk driver killed someone, then would they be a POS? just checking....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Adam is the most worthless piece of work!  He has the NERVE to ask Chelsea to buy him a car and that fool cant even get a job, pay child support or take care of his child like a father is supposed to?

Chelsea's father is very patient, because my father would be in jail right now if I was in the same situation!


----------



## illini3

pursegrl12 said:


> if that drunk driver killed someone, then would they be a POS? just checking....


 
If they killed someone that would be horrible. I am not saying that it is OK or that I agree with it.  

I guess I just dont judge people based on mistakes they made.  We have all made them no matter how big or how small.  

I am just tired of other people judging others based on their own standards.  Not everyone is like you, not everyone is like me.


----------



## MM83

I think we're getting a little OT here, I'm going to respectfully bow out of the Jo/Kail-who-is-a-POS argument. We all have our stances and it's now venturing into drunk driving arguments. 

I'm done.


----------



## mundodabolsa

illini3 said:


> judgemental much?
> 
> not everyone who has been arrested is a POS.
> 
> also, not everyone who smokes weed is a POS.  Lots of people do it, just some people get caught, others dont.
> 
> *Same goes with drinking and driving.  If I drink and drive and dont get caught it doesnt make me better than someone who does get caught.  Doesnt make them a POS.  *
> 
> Boy! Am I glad I dont have judgemental friends!!!



sorry but, makes them both a POS.  even more POS if you're getting arrested for illegal activity when you have a small child to raise at home.



DC-Cutie said:


> Adam is the most worthless piece of work! He has the NERVE to ask Chelsea to buy him a car and that fool cant even get a job, pay child support or take care of his child like a father is supposed to?
> 
> Chelsea's father is very patient, because my father would be in jail right now if I was in the same situation!



his response to Dr. Drew about the car was outrageous too, that Chelsea should get him one since her dad gives her everything.

It boggles my mind that Chelsea can hear something like that and still want to be with a boy that thinks that way.


----------



## illini3

MM83 said:


> I think we're getting a little OT here, I'm going to respectfully bow out of the Jo/Kail-who-is-a-POS argument. We all have our stances and it's now venturing into drunk driving arguments.
> 
> I'm done.


 
Sorry! I was just using it as an example and maybe it was the wrong example.


----------



## illini3

DC-Cutie said:


> Adam is the most worthless piece of work! He has the NERVE to ask Chelsea to buy him a car and that fool cant even get a job, pay child support or take care of his child like a father is supposed to?
> 
> *Chelsea's father is very patient*, because my father would be in jail right now if I was in the same situation!


 
He is very patient.  I have never been close to my dad so it always warms my heart when I see a girl that is so close to her dad.  Hopefully, the fact that he is there for her will eventually help her out of this situation with Adam.


----------



## MM83

illini3 said:


> Sorry! I was just using it as an example and maybe it was the wrong example.



No need to apologize, I can see where this is headed and it won't be pretty. For the sake of keeping this a fun thread, I'm stepping out. This is an argument that people have chosen sides over and I'm fine with my POV and OK with the opposing POV. I have many more things to say, but I won't, because I don't want to fight about it and I know I won't change anyone's mind. I've said my piece and that's good enough for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll tell you what's a POS - I had a craving for KFC today.  Darn it, they were out of chicken strips!  How the hell you gonna be out of chicken at KFC???

OK, back on track:
I want to smack that smirk of Chelsea's face.  It could be a nervous smirk, but still.  And why hasn't she gotten her GED?  I guess running after Adam is more important...


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll tell you what's a POS - I had a craving for KFC today.  Darn it, they were out of chicken strips!  How the hell you gonna be out of chicken at KFC???



i once went to kfc and they were out of ALL chicken. apparently it was all frozen??? lol


i haven't watched this episode yet - but adam SERIOUSLY said that chelsea should give him a car??? my jaw just dropped to the floor.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll tell you what's a POS - I had a craving for KFC today.  Darn it, they were out of chicken strips!  How the hell you gonna be out of chicken at KFC???



I once went to Popeyes and they were out of chicken. The drive-through clerk asked me if I wanted anything else, uh no. Dude, I'm at Popeyes _Chicken_, I wanted chicken, not biscuits and beans. I've also been to Taco Bell when they've been out of meat,  which is just as disappointing. 

In Adam's defense, it never hurts to ask, right? Kidding, kidding.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MM83 said:


> I once went to Popeyes and they were out of chicken. The drive-through clerk asked me if I wanted anything else, uh no. Dude, I'm at Popeyes _Chicken_, I wanted chicken, not biscuits and beans. I've also been to Taco Bell when they've been out of meat,  which is just as disappointing.
> 
> In Adam's defense, it never hurts to ask, right? Kidding, kidding.



true.. nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## illini3

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll tell you what's a POS - I had a craving for KFC today. Darn it, they were out of chicken strips! How the hell you gonna be out of chicken at KFC???
> 
> OK, back on track:
> I want to smack that smirk of Chelsea's face. It could be a nervous smirk, but still. And why hasn't she gotten her GED? I guess running after Adam is more important...


 
I wish she would at least get her GED which would allow her to start beauty school. 

If she started school she may be motivated to make something of herself and meet other people that may open her eyes to her situation.  If she was doing what she loved, it may help.


----------



## Miss Kris

gsmom said:


> What does youth have to do with anything he is doing? It feels like you are trying to justify what he is doing, but there really is no justification whatsoever. Maybe you see it differently, but I see a man, losing control of his SO while she tries to gain independence, education, etc, and one of his reactions is to scream at her, humiliate her, call her names, call her stupid, tell her she is poor, etc. That is classic verbal abuse. He is intentionally trying to weigh her down, make her feel small, etc, so she won't leave him.
> I wonder if he was every physical with her.



Ita.  As someone who has been abused verbally and physically in a relationship as a teen, it's hurtful to see people justifying his actions.  Young, old, mature, immature, baited, whatever...it is never ok nor acceptable to speak to someone like he speaks to her.  If someone feels the need to speak to someone like that when they are mad, they need anger management classes


----------



## kirsten

> Teen Mom 2 Star Jenelle Evan's Sister Is Pregnant With Triplets
> 
> Grandma Barbara is going to have her hands full!
> 
> Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans is going to be an aunt! Her older sister Ashleigh is pregnant with triplets!
> 
> News of the pregnancy came as a shock to Jenelle, who has been pre-occupied lately with the legal fallout from her videotaped beatdown of a former friend.
> 
> Ashleigh will be moving back into her mom Barbaras house until the babies arrive this fall.
> 
> Jenelles surprised to hear that Ashleigh would want to move back, a friend said. She used to fight with their mother, Barbara, worse than Jenelle does.
> 
> But, things seemed to have improved since then, probably because they are living over 3,000 miles apart!
> 
> Although, Ashleigh is 26 she does seem to have a lot more going for her than Jenelle. First of all, shes married (as of October 2009), living on her own and get this her husband actually has a JOB!
> 
> Will Ashleighs husband be joining her in Casa de Barbara?
> 
> If the reports are true, Barbaras house is going to end up looking like a Motel 6, what with her and her live-in boyfriend, Ashleigh, the triplets, the husband, Jace, Jenelle and whatever creepy guy is mooching off of her at the moment.
> 
> Babs is going to have to bust her balls a lot harder if shes going to be able to house all of these people!!


.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Triplets - WTF???  Barbara can't get a break, because I suspect she'll be taking care of those kids, too..

If she's married to a man with a job, wonder why she's moving back home.


----------



## watk6022

Wow! That's a lot of drama! If ashliegh is married why is she moving home?


----------



## pursegrl12

omfg!!!!! barbwwwaaaaaa is gonna have a nervous breakdown!!!!!


----------



## couture diva

DC-Cutie said:


> Triplets - WTF??? Barbara can't get a break, because I suspect she'll be taking care of those kids, too..
> 
> If she's married to a man with a job, wonder why she's moving back home.


 
I read the magazine in line at the grocery store yesterday and its because her husband is going to Afghanistan


----------



## DC-Cutie

couture diva said:


> I read the magazine in line at the grocery store yesterday and its because her husband is going to Afghanistan


 
OK, I can understand that..  But that house seems small.  With Jenelle & Jace there, now the sister and soon to be 3 babies!

Baaabwaaa is gonna loose it in 5...4...3...2..1...


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, I can understand that.. But that house seems small. With Jenelle & Jace there, now the sister and soon to be 3 babies!
> 
> Baaabwaaa is gonna loose it in 5...4...3...2..1...


 
LOL!!

_"ya know janeeeelllleeee, yaw sista is gonna be movin' in with tha tripletssss, so i don't want that kieeefffaaa comin around any hea any maw...."_


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

OMG poor Babs is going to split in half.  I thought Janelle was living out with friends or something? I read a story where she wanted to sleep and her friends were partying so Janelle called 911 and the cops came and arrested her friends LOL! And now they all hate her and she locks herself in her room  

Janelle really needs a brain transplant. I never saw a more ridiculous person in my life.  I hope she does do jail time because of this fight. She is pure trailer trash.


----------



## gsmom

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> _"ya know janeeeelllleeee, yaw sista is gonna be movin' in with tha tripletssss, so i don't want that kieeefffaaa comin around any hea any maw...."_


 

dying here! So freakin' funny!


----------



## illini3

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> _"ya know janeeeelllleeee, yaw sista is gonna be movin' in with tha tripletssss, so i don't want that kieeefffaaa comin around any hea any maw...."_


:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> _"ya know janeeeelllleeee, yaw sista is gonna be movin' in with tha tripletssss, so i don't want that kieeefffaaa comin around any hea any maw...."_


 
i just said this out loud :lolots:


----------



## aklein

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> _"ya know janeeeelllleeee, yaw sista is gonna be movin' in with tha tripletssss, so i don't want that kieeefffaaa comin around any hea any maw...."_


 
O 
M
GEEEE

This is absolutely hiLARIOUS.


----------



## luvs*it*

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> _"ya know janeeeelllleeee, yaw sista is gonna be movin' in with tha tripletssss, so i don't want that kieeefffaaa comin around any hea any maw...."_





DC-Cutie said:


> i just said this out loud :lolots:



*~*So did I!! Lmao Too funny!!*~*


----------



## Kansashalo

*looking for a bright spot*

Maybe Janelle's sister will be a good influence on her.


----------



## AlovesJ

Hate to admit this but.....I follow Farrah on Twitter. She said she had a crush on her body guard. I read the tweet twice, b/c I was like "really, why?". Maybe she's talking about something else, I don't know what, but why would she need a body guard.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

AlovesJ said:


> Hate to admit this but.....I follow Farrah on Twitter. She said she had a crush on her body guard. I read the tweet twice, b/c I was like "really, why?". Maybe she's talking about something else, I don't know what, but why would she need a body guard.


 

Hmmmm... Farrah needs a bodyguard? Interesting...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Are those girls (Farrah, Amber, etc) done with MTV since their kids are older?


----------



## michie

No. I just saw a post somewhere that Amber had just flown out of LA after filming the Season 3 Reunion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> _"ya know janeeeelllleeee, yaw sista is gonna be movin' in with tha tripletssss, so i don't want that kieeefffaaa comin around any hea any maw...."_


 
Had to come back and read this again :lolots:


----------



## aklein

AlovesJ said:


> Hate to admit this but.....I follow Farrah on Twitter. She said she had a crush on her body guard. I read the tweet twice, b/c I was like "really, why?". Maybe she's talking about something else, I don't know what, but why would she need a body guard.


 
Well Farrah did write a book, so she's a multi-hyphenate now ... model-reality star-author.



michie said:


> No. I just saw a post somewhere that Amber had just flown out of LA after filming the Season 3 Reunion.


 
I heard that too, I think on E! news?


----------



## pursegrl12

what can i say? i love that sassy b*tch baaawwwbra!!


----------



## michie

Watching these unseen moments...Kailyn is a mess. I just cannot even begin to like this girl.


----------



## AlovesJ

aklein said:


> Well Farrah did write a book, so she's a multi-hyphenate now ... model-reality star-author.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no clue she was writing an autobiography. Hmmm.....what does she have to write about?


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> Triplets - WTF???  *Barbara can't get a break*, because I suspect she'll be taking care of those kids, too..
> 
> If she's married to a man with a job, wonder why she's moving back home.





pursegrl12 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> _"ya know janeeeelllleeee, yaw sista is gonna be movin' in with tha tripletssss, so i don't want that kieeefffaaa comin around any hea any maw...."_


----------



## FlipDiver

I think it's great that my husband and I work full time so our taxes can stock a food bank that provides druggies like Janelle and her freeloading bf all the meat, carbs and produce that they so rudely decline.  I don't even have name brand food like they do.  Must be nice.  I'm all about food banks for those in need but maybe they need to screen their customers a little better.


----------



## Heath-kkf

aklein said:


> Well Farrah did write a book, so she's a multi-hyphenate now ... model-reality star-author.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that too, I think on E! news?



Teen Mom season 3 with the original cast will air this summer after the upcoming season of '16 & pregnant'.


----------



## Heath-kkf

FlipDiver said:


> I think it's great that my husband and I work full time so our taxes can stock a food bank that provides druggies like Janelle and her freeloading bf all the meat, carbs and produce that they so rudely decline.  I don't even have name brand food like they do.  Must be nice.  I'm all about food banks for those in need but maybe they need to screen their customers a little better.



I don't think its any worse than Chelsea, Medicaid? Medicaid is supposed to be for the poverty level and she's walking around with how many Coach purses? I digress.


----------



## aklein

Heath-kkf said:


> I don't think its any worse than Chelsea, Medicaid? Medicaid is supposed to be for the poverty level and she's walking around with how many Coach purses? I digress.


 
Chelsea's on Medicaid? Whoa I missed that.


----------



## MM83

Two separate mags (InTouch and OK!) are reporting that Leah & Corey have split. Both for different reasons, but the county courthouse has confirmed that the two picked up divorce papers/and or custody papers, recently. If this is true, I'm not super shocked, but just really sad. I really wanted them to work, I sincerely hope this is just a ratings ploy. 


[Source] http://starcasm.net/archives/94770


----------



## gsmom

i'm not shocked either. i think she just needed a crutch and buckled into the pressures of having a "family."


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> Two separate mags (InTouch and OK!) are reporting that Leah & Corey have split. Both for different reasons, but the county courthouse has confirmed that the two picked up divorce papers/and or custody papers, recently. If this is true, I'm not super shocked, but just really sad. I really wanted them to work, I sincerely hope this is just a ratings ploy.
> 
> 
> [Source] http://starcasm.net/archives/94770



that's sad.... did they even make it a year?? (when did they get married?)


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> that's sad.... did they even make it a year?? (when did they get married?)



I'm not going to believe it until I see a statement. Because, how many times have Kendra and Hank been headed for divorce now? Like once a week and at last check she was a lesbian, fed up with her long distance relationship with Hank and meeting her lover in Vegas. Tabloids are awful about assuming situations, with little confirmation from credible sources.


----------



## pursegrl12

i honestly thought the marriage was just for show anyway. i don't really believe they are married.


----------



## Heath-kkf

aklein said:


> Chelsea's on Medicaid? Whoa I missed that.



I got that from the unseen moments episode -- the scene where Chelsea gets her wisdom teeth out. Adam supposedly goes into the pharmacy to pick up Chelsea's prescription for her pain medication for after the procedure. The lady asks does she have health insurance .. Adam calls Chelsea on the phone and asks her. She keeps trying to say Medicaid and at the bottom of the screen it captions what she is saying (or trying to say).


----------



## Heath-kkf

I bet MTV has some sort of say, pursuant to their contracts, in when the teen moms can make certain types of announcements about things. I mean, the rumors started back in March when the finale show hadn't even aired yet. It would have been bad for MTV getting that sort of press for their show before or just after they aired a special showing the wedding.

Leah changed her Facebook from Leah Messer Simms to Leah Messer and isn't making any sort of denial which implies that something might be about to happen. 

Kailyn's twitter says "they are not divorcing" , but that doesn't mean they are not living separately or having a trial seperation which may lead to divorce.


----------



## illini3

Heath-kkf said:


> I bet MTV has some sort of say, pursuant to their contracts, in when the teen moms can make certain types of announcements about things. I mean, the rumors started back in March when the finale show hadn't even aired yet. It would have been bad for MTV getting that sort of press for their show before or just after they aired a special showing the wedding.
> 
> Leah changed her Facebook from Leah Messer Simms to Leah Messer and isn't making any sort of denial which implies that something might be about to happen.
> 
> Kailyn's twitter says "they are not divorcing" , but that doesn't mean they are not living separately or having a trial seperation which may lead to divorce.


I thought her fb page was http://www.facebook.com/leahdawnmesser


----------



## Heath-kkf

illini3 said:


> I thought her fb page was http://www.facebook.com/leahdawnmesser



This is her personal page ... I was referring to her official page. But that's just something I read somewhere. I thought on starcasm but now I can't find it. Anyway, there has been some allegation of her changing her profile picture and things.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I hope it's not true about Leah & Corey.  I really like them & I want things to work out for them.*~*


----------



## kirsten

Sad to hear about Leah and Corey. I guess though from the start the odds of them making it was rough. First they are teenagers and second parents of multiples. Parents of multiples are supposedly more likely to split.


----------



## FlipDiver

kirsten said:


> Sad to hear about Leah and Corey. I guess though from the start the odds of them making it was rough. First they are teenagers and second parents of multiples. Parents of multiples are supposedly more likely to split.



Teen marriages and shotgun weddings are also more likely to end in divorce, so with all three factors against them I guess they were doomed from the start.  Also, reality show weddings.


----------



## watk6022

I'm really sad, it seems like they are separating, not divorcing, but how many times do separated couples get back together? I think Leah and Corey could be happy together, but they need to grow up first. I think Leah is loving the celebrity life and coreys family fantasy is holding her back. I think she will try to swing her own show. I don't see Corey just buying a 20k truck without telling her Anout it. I think they probably talked about it, and she said no, but he was thinking he deserved one from working and selling his old one. I think he probably did deserve one, but they definatly did need a bigger house for the girls (like Leah wanted) more. He is young and thinks big brand new trucks is "cool". but if they were fighting about it I'm assuming Leah probably wanted a celebrity size house.


----------



## watk6022

If there trailer wasn't falling apart why couldn't they compromise and fix it up, or get a bigger cheaper house, and find him a nice used truck? I'm thinking there was other stuff going on for them to separate over a truck and house.


----------



## aklein

Heath-kkf said:


> I got that from the unseen moments episode -- the scene where Chelsea gets her wisdom teeth out. Adam supposedly goes into the pharmacy to pick up Chelsea's prescription for her pain medication for after the procedure. The lady asks does she have health insurance .. Adam calls Chelsea on the phone and asks her. She keeps trying to say Medicaid and at the bottom of the screen it captions what she is saying (or trying to say).


 
Ohh. I didn't catch that epidsode.  Pregnant women are eligible for Medicaid to ensure they get proper prenatal and postnatal care. I think you are eligible for Medicaid postnatally for like two months. So by the time Teen Moms 2 was filming, her pregnancy eligibility would have been done.  
I'm guessing Chelsea doesn't work so that she can keep her Medicaid eligibility. I'm surprised she doesn't just stay on her dad's insurance though. Although, she probably gets better coverage under Medicaid.


----------



## MM83

watk6022 said:


> If there trailer wasn't falling apart why couldn't they compromise and fix it up, or get a bigger cheaper house, and find him a nice used truck? I'm thinking there was other stuff going on for them to separate over a truck and house.



They were renting the trailer, so I think fixing it up would probably be a waste. I was kind of surprised that they put as much work into it, as they did.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was sure they'd show some of these girls at the grocery store using WIC vouchers or that food stamp credit card...  That is reality!!


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> I was sure they'd show some of these girls at the grocery store using WIC vouchers or that food stamp credit card...  That is reality!!




OT- I saw a post on Facebook regarding Extreme Couponing, it was between a group of people I'm barely acquainted with. It started off with the person wishing she was as good as the girl featured, then wondering if she could use it in conjunction with WIC and Food-stamps, I was absolutely floored. The girl doing the wishing is an 18 year old, single mom of a special needs child, who isn't even a year old and she's pregnant again for the 2nd time, due in July. Do the math. 

What is this world coming to? Sadly, that girl would probably be more real to watch than, Chelsea or Maci.

Oh and she's unemployed. Of course.


----------



## kirsten

FlipDiver said:


> Teen marriages and shotgun weddings are also more likely to end in divorce, so with all three factors against them I guess they were doomed from the start.  Also, reality show weddings.



Oh yeah forgot about those two odds too, so four total. 


Teen marriage
Shotgun wedding
Parents of multiples
Reality show couple


----------



## Heath-kkf

kirsten said:


> Oh yeah forgot about those two odds too, so four total.
> 
> 
> Teen marriage
> Shotgun wedding
> Parents of multiples
> Reality show couple



I say also add "rebound relationship" ... which is what it started out as.


----------



## Miss Kris

MM83 said:


> They were renting the trailer, so I think fixing it up would probably be a waste. I was kind of surprised that they put as much work into it, as they did.


 
I read on her twitter that they are living in Corey's parents little house (I guess 2nd house?)

"I financed a silver ford fusion last September and I still live in a little house that coreys mom owns! Lmao "


----------



## MM83

Miss Kris said:


> I read on her twitter that they are living in Corey's parents little house (I guess 2nd house?)
> 
> "I financed a silver ford fusion last September and I still live in a little house that coreys mom owns! Lmao "



Hmmm, I suppose that makes sense. I figured they moved back into the trailer they had on 16&P, it looked the exact same. I also thought I heard them say something about renting, which is why I thought it was odd that they were doing an sort of work to it.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Even if they were just renting, they might have worked out a rent-discount agreement where they work on the property as a portion of their rent. 

Or they just could have had pride in their home and wanted to make it feel more "homey". 



I truly hope that even if they do divorce, Corey remains as true a daddy as he has been the whole time. His moments from this season on Teen Mom are probably the only thing that kept me watching.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

No more smoking for Jenelle.	 I wonder if she can even manage or control her use as she has been getting high for years. 

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...teen-mom-janelle-evans-be-drug-alcohol-tested


> EXCLUSIVE DETAILS: Teen Mom Janelle Evans To Be Drug & Alcohol Tested
> 
> 
> Community service wasnt the only thing that Janelle Evans received when she was sentenced after pleading guilty to drug possession Thursday.
> *
> RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the troubled Teen Mom star must also submit to drug and alcohol tests every month as part of her probation.*
> 
> Janelle, 19, pled guilty to possession of drug paraphernalia in Brunswick County, North Carolina.  For the next twelve months the MTV reality star will be on supervised probation and must submit to a drug and alcohol test each month when she visits her probation officer, her lawyer exclusively confirmed to RadarOnline.com.
> 
> 
> Attorney Dustin Sullivan said that a condition of his clients probation is she must stay out of trouble for the next year.  The charges stem from Janelles 2010 arrest with her boyfriend Kieffer Delp.
> 
> Slamming Delp and implying that he is a bad influence, Sullivan said Janelle didnt have any convictions pre-Kieffer. Janelles charges of marijuana possession and breaking and entering were dropped Thursday in court and when she completes the court-ordered 24 hours of community service the drug paraphernalia charges will also be dropped.
> 
> The Teen Mom star will be back in court April 26 for charges in the brutal fight with another girl allegedly over boyfriend Kieffer that was captured on video.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LiLo_Rocks said:


> No more smoking for Jenelle.     I wonder if she can even manage or control her use as she has been getting high for years.
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...teen-mom-janelle-evans-be-drug-alcohol-tested


 
Come on now *LiLo_Rocks* - you have so much faith in Lindsay Lohan, you gotta have faith in Jenelle...


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Come on now *LiLo_Rocks* - you have so much faith in Lindsay Lohan, you gotta have faith in Jenelle...


 
my thoughts exactly


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> Come on now *LiLo_Rocks* - you have so much faith in Lindsay Lohan, you gotta have faith in Jenelle...


----------



## gsmom

Cripes, Lindsay makes Jenelle look like a saint.


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> Come on now *LiLo_Rocks* - you have so much faith in Lindsay Lohan, you gotta have faith in Jenelle...


----------



## DC-Cutie

So, I guess Corey and Leah really are getting divorced (or at least have filed for divorce)
http://starcasm.net/archives/95347


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> So, I guess Corey and Leah really are getting divorced (or at least have filed for divorce)
> http://starcasm.net/archives/95347


 
That was a super quick marriage.  Dang.  Hopefully they try to work it out


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm still hoping they stay together & work everything out...I really don't want them to get divorced.*~*


----------



## FlipDiver

http://www.tmz.com/2011/04/17/teen-mom-leah-messer-divorce-photos-corey-simms/

"Teen Mom" Star -- Lights, Camera, Divorce!
4/17/2011 11:13 AM PDT by TMZ Staff  

"Teen Mom 2" star Leah Messer cried on cue as she read over divorce papers while hanging out with a friend -- and an MTV camera crew -- in Elkview, WV yesterday....  Bad life decisions equal good ratings. "


----------



## DC-Cutie

MTV, IMO, exploits the young, uneducated and poor - take a look at the statistics of the girls shown.  I realize that they (young, uneducated and poor) make up for the largest population of teen moms.  But, it's a sad state of affairs for MTV to continue with this show.  Every year it's gets messy with all the fighting..


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just watched the 'never seen moments' episode and i'm not sure what's worse, Kail being ballsy enough to argue with an adult like that... or Jo's father being so big of a douche to say those things to a teenage girl. 
now i kinda see who Jo takes after!


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> i just watched the 'never seen moments' episode and i'm not sure what's worse, Kail being ballsy enough to argue with an adult like that... or Jo's father being so big of a douche to say those things to a teenage girl.
> now i kinda see who Jo takes after!


 
i was rooting for Kail!! his dad is a total douche, just like Jo.

Barbara in a bathing suit!!!! _**i die**_


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> i was rooting for Kail!! his dad is a total douche, just like Jo.
> 
> Barbara in a bathing suit!!!! _**i die**_



Barb was trying to get her suntan on...  LOL..  I died when she started yelling at the boyfriend "Oh Gawd... my cell phones in tha bag...  Gawd dammit, it's gonna get wet.   Geesh"


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Barb was trying to get her suntan on... LOL.. I died when she started yelling at the boyfriend "Oh Gawd... my cell phones in tha bag... Gawd dammit, it's gonna get wet. Geesh"


 
that was awesome!!! 

<yelling> _"but ya know whaaaat, i used to be a paaaaaty girl just like janelle!!!!"_


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> that was awesome!!!
> 
> <yelling> _"but ya know whaaaat, i used to be a paaaaaty girl just like janelle!!!!"_



you need to take your show on the road :lolots:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If it weren't for MTV these kids would be on welfare. It's the gift and the curse. 

I can't imagine being 18, with 2 kids, little to no education with an impending divorce. And looking like doofuses on the cover of a tabloid every week.


----------



## aklein

pursegrl12 said:


> that was awesome!!!
> 
> <yelling> _"but ya know whaaaat, i used to be a paaaaaty girl just like janelle!!!!"_


 
Lol.  Although, she says Janelle more like Jannowwww.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> Lol.  Although, she says Janelle more like Jannowwww.



that's spot on!  She named the girl janeLLe but doesn't even pronounce it that way - LOL


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> I was sure they'd show some of these girls at the grocery store using WIC vouchers or that food stamp credit card...  That is reality!!



Yeah why don't they show that?? In the unseen moments when Chelsea got her wisdom teeth removed and Adam went to the pharmacy for her and he asked her what insurance she has she said "ME-DIC-AIDE!" lol


----------



## illini3

ILuvShopping said:


> i just watched the 'never seen moments' episode and i'm not sure what's worse, Kail being ballsy enough to argue with an adult like that... or Jo's father being so big of a douche to say those things to a teenage girl.
> now i kinda see who Jo takes after!



I'm gonna go with Kail. After all Jo's parents did for her when her own dad and mom weren't there for her and did nothing to help support her. That's a douche and I guess I can see where Kail gets it from. I'm sure his parents are hurt by how she just used them. They didn't have an obligation to support her but they did. I think they are great people.


----------



## Heath-kkf

"Teen Mom/16 & Pregnant" divorce rate = 75% (3 of 4)

Looks like tonight episode features another couple who end up marrying (while the girl was still 17).


----------



## illini3

I was hoping the divorce rumors werent true...I was really rooting for Leah and Corey.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The new season of 16 & Pregnant comes on tonight...


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ I'll be watching it. Not sure if I'm going to enjoy another season though, but I said this same exact thing when the new Teen Mom 2 came out and then I got hooked!


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> The new season of 16 & Pregnant comes on tonight...



Really? Wow, they just pump these out, back to back, I may be at risk of ODing on TM. 

_Of course I'll watch it...._


----------



## Heath-kkf

And it's not going to stop for awhile, we at least know there is going to be a 'Teen Mom' season 3, is it?  and a 'Teen Mom 2' season 2 and probably another '16 & pregnant' in between the two.


----------



## FlipDiver

Heath-kkf said:


> And it's not going to stop for awhile, we at least know there is going to be a 'Teen Mom' season 3, is it?  and a 'Teen Mom 2' season 2 and probably another '16 & pregnant' in between the two.



It will keep going until the next show is called "Teen Mom: Moms of Teens"


----------



## MM83

FlipDiver said:


> It will keep going until the next show is called "Teen Mom: Moms of Teens"



Exactly. 

Followed by a "Very Special Reunion with Dr. Drew, Jr., Follow up, Teen Moms of Teen Moms."

Set to air in 2025.

I wonder if Beeeeeently's baby momma will pronounce his name correctly?


----------



## Miss Kris

MM83 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Followed by a "Very Special Reunion with Dr. Drew, Jr., Follow up, Teen Moms of Teen Moms."
> 
> Set to air in 2025.
> 
> I wonder if Beeeeeently's baby momma will pronounce his name correctly?



Lol!!!

I missed the beginning of the episode..are these two married?


----------



## Heath-kkf

No, they were filmed/the baby was born last July and they got married this past January.


----------



## FlipDiver

Okay, I had a baby last year so I understand the whole L&D trauma... but just now when I saw that guy cut the umbilical cord and the blood squirted out, I was like


----------



## Miss Kris

FlipDiver said:


> Okay, I had a baby last year so I understand the whole L&D trauma... but just now when I saw that guy cut the umbilical cord and the blood squirted out, I was like



Omg me too!  I totally did not need to see that!  They zoomed in on the IV going in too and I hate watching people get needles.  Ugh!  Maybe they are trying to make it slightly more graphic to scare teens.


----------



## Miss Kris

Heath-kkf said:


> No, they were filmed/the baby was born last July and they got married this past January.



That's what I thought but they look like they are wearing wedding bands?  I guess promise rings?


----------



## Miss Kris

Poor baby


----------



## NYCBelle

omg her twin sister was an effin' brat!  i actually liked this guy...didn't seem like a douche like the rest of the teen dads


----------



## pursegrl12

NYCBelle said:


> *omg her twin sister was an effin' brat!* i actually liked this guy...didn't seem like a douche like the rest of the teen dads


 
i know!!! i wanted to slap her!! like her sister didn't have enough stress being a new mom with a colicky baby!!! i felt horrible for her and the poor baby  the dad was beyond awesome!!


----------



## NYCBelle

pursegrl12 said:


> i know!!! i wanted to slap her!! like her sister didn't have enough stress being a new mom with a colicky baby!!! i felt horrible for her and the poor baby  the dad was beyond awesome!!




Yup poor girl is stressing that she can't produce enough milk and her sister is being petty! grrrr i felt so bad for her.  And I hated the fact that the sister was being a ***** telling her "well i have more options than you do"


----------



## MM83

I couldn't finish the episode, it was a tad boring and the sister was driving me nuts. I wanted to hit her so bad! I realize they're twins and have a special bond, but Jesus, she was so annoying.

I liked the boyfriend, too. I felt really bad for him, this is going to be a serious problem with their relationship for a long time. I wouldn't be surprised if her sister tried to break them up, she seemed a little nutty. If they weren't sisters, I'd peg her for Single White Female.


----------



## Heath-kkf

MM83 said:


> I couldn't finish the episode, it was a tad boring and the sister was driving me nuts. I wanted to hit her so bad! I realize they're twins and have a special bond, but Jesus, she was so annoying.
> 
> I liked the boyfriend, too. I felt really bad for him, this is going to be a serious problem with their relationship for a long time. I wouldn't be surprised if her sister tried to break them up, she seemed a little nutty. If they weren't sisters, I'd peg her for Single White Female.



Well, I read that the boyfriend joined the air force and took Jordan and the baby to California. The sister stayed in Missouri and I guess had been dating, so...


----------



## Miss Kris

Heath-kkf said:


> Well, I read that the boyfriend joined the air force and took Jordan and the baby to California. The sister stayed in Missouri and I guess had been dating, so...


 
thank goodness!  I felt bad for him when he wanted to be alone with her in the hospital for the birth and the sister went nuts over it.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Jordan and Jessica (the twins) annoyed me... If I heard the word "model" one more time I was going to turn the channel! 

I thought their relationship was pretty odd, as well. Actually both the relationship between the sisters AND the relationship with the boyfriend. 

I liked that the family seemed to be open with their feelings. The grandma was always asking "how does that make you feel?" and things of that nature. But I still think that Jessica has taken it too far! I'm glad to hear now that they have some space between them. That should help.


----------



## Miss Kris

sarahloveslouis said:


> Jordan and Jessica (the twins) annoyed me... If I heard the word "model" one more time I was going to turn the channel!
> 
> I thought their relationship was pretty odd, as well. Actually both the relationship between the sisters AND the relationship with the boyfriend.
> 
> I liked that the family seemed to be open with their feelings. The grandma was always asking "how does that make you feel?" and things of that nature. But I still think that Jessica has taken it too far! I'm glad to hear now that they have some space between them. That should help.


 
Personally, I wouldn't have been so gung-hoe to allow my sister in the birth room.  I would prefer her not seeing my vag, but that's just me.  Plus, in seriousness, to me that is a personal/special time between the mom and dad of the baby and not the place for the crybaby twin to be

PS:  she totally did not look like model material


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Miss Kris said:


> PS: she totally did not look like model material


 
Well that's what kind of bothered me about the "go back to modeling" speech they kept repeating over and over. It's like "OK - we get it!" 

I understand you do NOT have to a perfect 10 to be a model (lucky for her/them), and that's not really what bugged me about the modeling talk. It's the fact that _that's_ how they identify themselves as "special". Like they don't hold value on any of their other non-superficial qualities.


----------



## Miss Kris

sarahloveslouis said:


> Well that's what kind of bothered me about the "go back to modeling" speech they kept repeating over and over. It's like "OK - we get it!"
> 
> I understand you do NOT have to a perfect 10 to be a model (lucky for her/them), and that's not really what bugged me about the modeling talk. It's the fact that _that's_ how they identify themselves as "special". Like they don't hold value on any of their other non-superficial qualities.


 
agree!


----------



## michie

Jessica was annoying as hell!


----------



## pursegrl12

i mean i *get* how jessica was feeling being a twin myself but still, lay off a little sista!!


----------



## aklein

I'm so over these chicks saying that they got pregnant on the pill.
This show makes it seem like the pill never works.


----------



## ILuvShopping

that sister was a little extreme......
and i dont understand why who's in the room was such a huge idea... ummmm EVERYONE was in the room. there were other people than just the doctors/nurses and the sister/boyfriend in that room with them. 

anyone that's had a baby - can you comment on that? how does that work? do you list who you want and then the doctors push them out when the time comes (even if the labor is hours and hours long) or do you basically get to the point of "ohh screw it, everyone who's here can stay" ???


----------



## carvedwords

ILuvShopping said:


> that sister was a little extreme......
> and i dont understand why who's in the room was such a huge idea... ummmm EVERYONE was in the room. there were other people than just the doctors/nurses and the sister/boyfriend in that room with them.
> 
> anyone that's had a baby - can you comment on that? how does that work? do you list who you want and then the doctors push them out when the time comes (even if the labor is hours and hours long) or do you basically get to the point of "ohh screw it, everyone who's here can stay" ???


 
I was asked who I wanted to be in the room with me and I only wanted my DH.  I know my mom would have LOVED it, but she gets very nervous and it would have made it worse for me.  No one came into the room unless I gave permission.


----------



## carvedwords

aklein said:


> I'm so over these chicks saying that they got pregnant on the pill.
> This show makes it seem like the pill never works.


 
Totally agree!!


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> that sister was a little extreme......
> and i dont understand why who's in the room was such a huge idea... ummmm EVERYONE was in the room. *there were other people than just the doctors/nurses and the sister/boyfriend in that room with them. *
> 
> anyone that's had a baby - can you comment on that? how does that work? do you list who you want and then the doctors push them out when the time comes (even if the labor is hours and hours long) or do you basically get to the point of "ohh screw it, everyone who's here can stay" ???


 
and the cameramen, if i were jessica, i would have said "screw you, i'll just watch it on tv"


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Miss Kris said:


> thank goodness! I felt bad for him when he wanted to be alone with her in the hospital for the birth and the sister went nuts over it.


 
I got why he just wanted it to be the two of them, but imo, if Jordan said 'I want my sister there', then her sister should be there. If Jessica would make Jordan less stressed out, then Brian should understand that. He made his feelings clear, and he needed to just let Jordan call the shots. She's the one pushing out the child!

I felt for Brian though. If it's true he and Jordan moved out of state, good for them. The sooner they made the break, the better. He seemed generally supportive, and he even handed the baby to Jessica right after the birth without her even asking. So clearly, he understands how important they are to one another.

I didn't find the twins creepy. I know several sets of twins (I have many first cousins who are twins), and they all are extremely close and get emotional when they are separated. Particularly for Jessica and Jordan, since their birth parents kind of gave up on them, I can see why their bond is so tight. They have their grandparents, but they've been through a lot together than no one else will ever understand.


----------



## caitlin1214

Watching the episode, at one point, I was like, "Um, you're not joined at the hip. It is okay to do stuff separately."


I thought it was cool that she got to have her sister in the delivery room with her and it was great that the sister and the boyfriend got along after the baby was born. 


I get the fact that she's losing her sister and that things are changing but it wasn't necessary to get all emotional about it when the baby was being colicky. Let them deal with the baby and then you can talk about it. Don't start a screaming match when they're trying to calm a crying baby.


----------



## Miss Kris

Personally, I just thought Jessica was acting like an immature brat.  Jordan wasn't dying or moving across the world, she just had a baby.  She was acting like she would never see her sister again


----------



## michie

I didn't understand why she acted as if she HAD to be under the sister that much. The girl was dating AND got knocked up! Clearly, she must've been sleeping when all that was going on.


----------



## FlipDiver

http://www.tmz.com/2011/04/23/mtv-b...th-jennifer-del-rio-16-and-pregnant-teen-mom/

*"Teen Dad: Baby Mama Got Preggo for MTV Show"*
"16 & Pregnant" star Josh Smith says his baby mama PLOTTED to get pregnant just so she could be on the MTV reality show ... this according to court documents. 

In the docs, Smith claims his baby mama is a "compulsive liar" who concocted a diabolical scheme to get pregnant -- allegedly telling him she was knocked up (even though she wasn't) so he wouldn't wear a condom. 

Smith explains ... *"She was giving me sonogram pictures ... that she claimed was 'our baby' when in actually [sic] it was her friend's sonogram pictures she was copying. She lied to me and my parents for 3 months saying she was pregnant. She wanted so desperately to be on 'Sixteen and Pregnant'."*

^ If that's true, that is a sad state of affairs...


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wouldn't doubt that it is true.... it's gotta be a thought that runs through some kids' minds!


----------



## buzzytoes

Watching the twin episode now and OMG the sister is acting like a spoiled child! That is the kind of behavior I expect when a toddler gets a new sibling, not from a 17 year old who has already has had some experience of the world from modeling in big cities.


----------



## bonchicgenre

^it's different when you are a twin, my identical twin means the world to me. When she moved yes I felt like a piece of my life was gone and she did too. It's COMPLETELY different from a sibling.


----------



## buzzytoes

I understand that twins are closer than the average siblings, I was more referring to the fact that she made it all about her. It doesn't really matter how close you are, your child should always come first. But I guess that's just another reason kids should not be having kids - they're not always mature enough to understand where their priorities should be and just like the Grandma said, her choices were effecting everyone.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Awwww Jace is so cute	. Jenelle needs more stories and pictures like this. 


http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2011/04/teen-mom-jenelle-evans-son-photos-puppy-love


> *PHOTOS: It's Puppy Love For Teen Mom Jenelle Evans & Son*
> 
> See, she has a soft side after all!
> 
> *Teen Mom 2's Jenelle Evans and her son Jace played with their new dog at her North Carolina home in these just-obtained photos taken Saturday.*
> 
> It's a different look than how we've seen Evans, 19, in recent weeks: She was arrested March 26 on assault charges, after a March 21 fight with another teen over a boy was taped and leaked online, spurring the investigation.
> 
> In the clip, Evans -- who's forfeited legal custody of her son Jace to her mother Barbara on the MTV reality hit -- is seen punching a girl named Brittany Truett in the face.
> 
> She'll face the charges in court on Tuesday.


----------



## Miss Kris

FlipDiver said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2011/04/23/mtv-b...th-jennifer-del-rio-16-and-pregnant-teen-mom/
> 
> *"Teen Dad: Baby Mama Got Preggo for MTV Show"*
> "16 & Pregnant" star Josh Smith says his baby mama PLOTTED to get pregnant just so she could be on the MTV reality show ... this according to court documents.
> 
> In the docs, Smith claims his baby mama is a "compulsive liar" who concocted a diabolical scheme to get pregnant -- allegedly telling him she was knocked up (even though she wasn't) so he wouldn't wear a condom.
> 
> Smith explains ... *"She was giving me sonogram pictures ... that she claimed was 'our baby' when in actually [sic] it was her friend's sonogram pictures she was copying. She lied to me and my parents for 3 months saying she was pregnant. She wanted so desperately to be on 'Sixteen and Pregnant'."*
> 
> ^ If that's true, that is a sad state of affairs...


 
these 2 seem like pathological liars and pure trash.  EVerything in the media about them is horrible.


----------



## Miss Kris

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Awwww Jace is so cute    . Jenelle needs more stories and pictures like this.
> 
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2011/04/teen-mom-jenelle-evans-son-photos-puppy-love


 
If Jenelle knows how to do one thing right, it's producing super cute kids!


----------



## aklein

Oh yay, just what Janelle needs, a puppy to not take care of.  I'm guessing that poor puppy will be in a shelter before Season 2 starts filming.


----------



## pursegrl12

aklein said:


> Oh yay, just what Janelle needs, a puppy to not take care of. I'm guessing that poor puppy will be in a shelter before Season 2 starts filming.


 
_"jesus janaaaelllee!!! that damn dawg just **** all ova tha floooor!!! i am so sick of taken care of it!! ya know what? your no motha to that dawg, i raised him since he's been bawn!!! all ya do is run around with that kieffaaaa and neva come home to take him out to go to the baaaathroooomm!!!! i'm sick of it!!! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE AND TAKE THE DAWG WITCH YA!!!!"_


----------



## aklein

pursegrl12 said:


> _"jesus janaaaelllee!!! that damn dawg just **** all ova tha floooor!!! i am so sick of taken care of it!! ya know what? your no motha to that dawg, i raised him since he's been bawn!!! all ya do is run around with that kieffaaaa and neva come home to take him out to go to the baaaathroooomm!!!! i'm sick of it!!! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE AND TAKE THE DAWG WITCH YA!!!!"_




Can you always post in Bawbwa-ish?


----------



## Kansashalo

Aww Jace is cute!  Why do they crazy ones always have cute kids (ex. Amber and Leah)?


----------



## ILuvShopping

pursegrl12 said:


> _"jesus janaaaelllee!!! that damn dawg just **** all ova tha floooor!!! i am so sick of taken care of it!! ya know what? your no motha to that dawg, i raised him since he's been bawn!!! all ya do is run around with that kieffaaaa and neva come home to take him out to go to the baaaathroooomm!!!! i'm sick of it!!! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE AND TAKE THE DAWG WITCH YA!!!!"_



  that.was.amazing.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

pursegrl12 said:


> _"jesus janaaaelllee!!! that damn dawg just **** all ova tha floooor!!! i am so sick of taken care of it!! ya know what? your no motha to that dawg, i raised him since he's been bawn!!! all ya do is run around with that kieffaaaa and neva come home to take him out to go to the baaaathroooomm!!!! i'm sick of it!!! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE AND TAKE THE DAWG WITCH YA!!!!"_


 
OMG


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

pursegrl12 said:


> _"jesus janaaaelllee!!! that damn dawg just **** all ova tha floooor!!! i am so sick of taken care of it!! ya know what? your no motha to that dawg, i raised him since he's been bawn!!! all ya do is run around with that kieffaaaa and neva come home to take him out to go to the baaaathroooomm!!!! i'm sick of it!!! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE AND TAKE THE DAWG WITCH YA!!!!"_


----------



## kirsten

pursegrl12 said:


> _"jesus janaaaelllee!!! that damn dawg just **** all ova tha floooor!!! i am so sick of taken care of it!! ya know what? your no motha to that dawg, i raised him since he's been bawn!!! all ya do is run around with that kieffaaaa and neva come home to take him out to go to the baaaathroooomm!!!! i'm sick of it!!! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE AND TAKE THE DAWG WITCH YA!!!!"_



OMG


----------



## Miss Kris

pursegrl12 said:


> _"jesus janaaaelllee!!! that damn dawg just **** all ova tha floooor!!! i am so sick of taken care of it!! ya know what? your no motha to that dawg, i raised him since he's been bawn!!! all ya do is run around with that kieffaaaa and neva come home to take him out to go to the baaaathroooomm!!!! i'm sick of it!!! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE AND TAKE THE DAWG WITCH YA!!!!"_



As a matta of fact, ya know what?!?! you will be signin ova custaday of dat damn dawg ta me because you ain't a motha to him eitha!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Miss Kris said:


> these 2 seem like pathological liars and pure trash.  EVerything in the media about them is horrible.



Agreed, almost makes me want to boycott the episode.


----------



## pursegrl12

miss kris said:


> as a matta of fact, ya know what?!?! *you will be signin ova custaday of dat damn dawg ta me because you ain't a motha to him eitha*!


 
lol!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I almost didn't recognize Jace, since he wasn't standing beside the front door looking sad...


----------



## aklein

You ladies kill me!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> _"jesus janaaaelllee!!! that damn dawg just **** all ova tha floooor!!! i am so sick of taken care of it!! ya know what? your no motha to that dawg, i raised him since he's been bawn!!! all ya do is run around with that kieffaaaa and neva come home to take him out to go to the baaaathroooomm!!!! i'm sick of it!!! GET OUTTA MY HOUSE AND TAKE THE DAWG WITCH YA!!!!"_



nothing like reading a little Babwa speak early in the morning


----------



## Jahpson

Where is she from that her accent sounds like that? She can't be from no New England...


----------



## MM83

Jahpson said:


> Where is she from that her accent sounds like that? She can't be from no New England...




I've heard Massachusetts, which makes sense. I think Janelle's Dad lives in Maryland, if I recall, correctly.


----------



## Miss Kris

MM83 said:


> I've heard Massachusetts, which makes sense. I think Janelle's Dad *lives in Maryland,* if I recall, correctly.


 
Oh Lordy and we definitely don't talk like her around these parts, so she certainly didn't learn that accent from here!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Holy Moly Me, the new gal, Jennifer & just said, "I wasn't thinking about birth control because you were gonna buy condoms.  But then you didn't have them $". He said, "Oh, I had the $ I just don't wanna buy condoms 'cause it's weird."  Having twins when you're a sophomore/junior in h/s isn't weird?!?  Or is that somehow cheaper?  Am I so old that I missed something sincce I was 16? I mean it has been a LONG time...


----------



## coconutsboston

Jahpson said:


> Where is she from that her accent sounds like that? She can't be from no New England...


 
No, I can bet money it's not New England!


----------



## FlipDiver

coconutsboston said:


> Holy Moly Me, the new gal, Jennifer & just said, "I wasn't thinking about birth control because you were gonna buy condoms.  But then you didn't have them $". He said, "Oh, I had the $ I just don't wanna buy condoms 'cause it's weird."  Having twins when you're a sophomore/junior in h/s isn't weird?!?  Or is that somehow cheaper?  Am I so old that I missed something sincce I was 16? I mean it has been a LONG time...



He said it's awkward going to the store to buy condoms.  I guess it's a lot more comfy and cozy to have twins instead.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*This guy Josh is a d-bag to say the least.  How can he sit there and be so disrespectful to Jennifer's mother?? And no way would I date (let alone get pregnant by/engaged to) a guy who would disrespect my parents like that. Smh*~*


----------



## bonchicgenre

buzzytoes said:


> I understand that twins are closer than the average siblings, I was more referring to the fact that she made it all about her. It doesn't really matter how close you are, your child should always come first. But I guess that's just another reason kids should not be having kids - they're not always mature enough to understand where their priorities should be and just like the Grandma said, her choices were effecting everyone.



The child should def. come first I just think she wanted to help and be apart of the process. Kids should not be having kids, I'm 22 and could not imagine having a child. Her choices were effecting everyone, but any baby at any age effects everyone in the house. It's because she is young that it's so difficult. Seems her grandmother raised her very sheltered b/c she wasn't allowed to kiss in front of her. I don't think my parents would allow that at 16 either but I was raised where sex was open conversations and safe sex was always discussed. I just had this convo with a guy I am seeing and he agreed. I think if you talk about it then it's not "dirty" or "taboo" it's open and honest and I would raise my children (if I have them) the same way. All of my friends that have babies it wasn't discussed and btw it's not glamorous at all many young girls seem to think it's great and glamorous, nope.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Omg. Josh is disgusting. The way he's talking to Jennifer, putting his hand in her face, etc.  I'm in shock. He's one of the worst (if not THE WORST) bf I've seen in all 3 seasons of this show!!!!*~*


----------



## Heath-kkf

bonchicgenre said:


> The child should def. come first I just think she wanted to help and be apart of the process. Kids should not be having kids, I'm 22 and could not imagine having a child. Her choices were effecting everyone, but any baby at any age effects everyone in the house. It's because she is young that it's so difficult. Seems her grandmother raised her very sheltered b/c she wasn't allowed to kiss in front of her. I don't think my parents would allow that at 16 either but I was raised where sex was open conversations and safe sex was always discussed. I just had this convo with a guy I am seeing and he agreed. I think if you talk about it then it's not "dirty" or "taboo" it's open and honest and I would raise my children (if I have them) the same way. All of my friends that have babies it wasn't discussed and btw it's not glamorous at all many young girls seem to think it's great and glamorous, nope.



 She knew about birth control. She had been taking the pill she said for about a month before she got pregnant. I don't think how she was raised affected her getting pregnant as in she had no access to birth control. She obviously did, just didn't use it properly. 

That is why, in my opinion, many teenagers are not responsible enough to be put on the pill as a birth control method.


----------



## Miss Kris

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Omg. Josh is disgusting. The way he's talking to Jennifer, putting his hand in her face, etc.  I'm in shock. He's one of the worst (if not THE WORST) bf I've seen in all 3 seasons of this show!!!!*~*



Yup I agree.  No wonder why her family hates him.  I feel like he definitely punched himself to make it look like she beat him up after seeing this episode.  She seems pretty nice and down to earth.  I almost hope she was the one who punched him though because I would love a swing at him myself.


----------



## bonchicgenre

^I agree about the pill. She said how she wasn't on it long enough seems like she didn't ask too many questions. Many of my friends have got pregnant on the pill. I am an advocate for other methods as they seem far superior.


BTW Heath - how excited are you for the wings!!!! So glad most of the teams went to 6-7 games so they are tired and the boys got to rest up!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Miss Kris said:


> Yup I agree.  No wonder why her family hates him.  I feel like he definitely punched himself to make it look like she beat him up after seeing this episode.  She seems pretty nice and down to earth.  I almost hope she was the one who punched him though because I would love a swing at him myself.



It's sad b/c now she is always connected to him. I hope she finds someone who treats her better (and the baby) because he is not a good father/boyfriend material.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I was shocked that (when he came back & they started arguing) he picked her up & semi-threw her away from the car & she had just had a c-section?? I am speechless right now.  I also think that he punched himself to make it look like she did it. Messy.  Just messy.*~*


----------



## Miss Kris

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I was shocked that (when he came back & they started arguing) he picked her up & semi-threw her away from the car & she had just had a c-section?? I am speechless right now.  I also think that he punched himself to make it look like she did it. Messy.  Just messy.*~*



That's what I thought too!  He could have ripped everything open and I couldn't imagine how bad that hurt her.  I would have kicked him where it hurt.


----------



## Heath-kkf

bonchicgenre said:


> ^I agree about the pill. She said how she wasn't on it long enough seems like she didn't ask too many questions. Many of my friends have got pregnant on the pill. I am an advocate for other methods as they seem far superior.
> 
> 
> BTW Heath - how excited are you for the wings!!!! So glad most of the teams went to 6-7 games so they are tired and the boys got to rest up!



Well, as Wings fans, we have the "being spoiled factor" and its hard to not always have high expectations. But we will see how the next round starts off. IE Were we really just that good or was Phoenix just not in there to win.

Anyway, I don't feel that bad for this girl. She should have listened to her parents and acknowledged that "your parents have your best interest and generally know whats best for you." She says there were no warning signs he was abusive, but obviously her parents could see he was no good for her.

And I guess "love" is all that matters when you're a teenager but for the life of me I cannot understand why these girls want to continue to be in relationships with boys that their families don't like. I guess they just don't  see who is really out for their best interests. But why would you want to be in a relationship with someone your family doesn't respect and you are always put in the middle.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Heath-kkf said:


> Well, as Wings fans, we have the "being spoiled factor" and its hard to not always have high expectations. But we will see how the next round starts off. IE Were we really just that good or was Phoenix just not in there to win.
> 
> Anyway, I don't feel that bad for this girl. She should have listened to her parents and acknowledged that "your parents have your best interest and generally know whats best for you." She says there were no warning signs he was abusive, but obviously her parents could see he was no good for her.
> 
> And I guess "love" is all that matters when you're a teenager but for the life of me I cannot understand why these girls want to continue to be in relationships with boys that their families don't like. I guess they just don't  see who is really out for their best interests. But why would you want to be in a relationship with someone your family doesn't respect and you are always put in the middle.



Wondering the same thing about the Wings. I think we are that good and the game will be great it's up to them to play. I wouldn't mind another Stanley Cup!! It's been an exciting playoff season so far.

I dated a guy for 3 years that my family hated, I broke up with him and didn't talk about it much. My Mom just told me last week how he was so abusive and she hated seeing it but that I just wouldn't listen to her. It took 3 years for me to notice it and get out. I think that's what a lot of these girls are going through. They think "love" will save everything but if it's not true love what the he!! is it going to save? A relationship built off sex or violence or control is not healthy. But now that they have children with these men there is no way for their parents to limit the contact, forever bonded. I think as you grow old you learn your family knows you and is protecting you not trying to be over bearing or wanting you to be unhappy. Wisdom with age


----------



## Heath-kkf

^^^ True. I just wonder where the line is between letting them learn from their mistakes and their mistakes becoming your consequences to deal with (as parents).


----------



## bonchicgenre

I'm not a parent yet but one day I may have that answer. I don't think all of it is parenting, these girls are old enough to know sex = babies but I do think parenting has a lot to do with it.
I believe in taking responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, I wanted to reach through the tv and strangle this Josh idiot!  

Unbelievable.


----------



## leggeks

Heath-kkf said:


> She obviously did, just didn't use it properly.
> 
> That is why, in my opinion, many teenagers are not responsible enough to be put on the pill as a birth control method.


 
So agree! I used to work at a pharmacy when I was a teen and you wouldn't believe how many calls we would get on how to use the pill. One of the questions would be, "I only take a pill when I have sex right?" 
Um NOOOOO!


----------



## MM83

^^^OH.GOD.

No wonder why things are as bad as they are! 

He seemed overly sweet, but I only caught the first 15, because I had a phone call that  I had to take. I will say, one of the first signs of an abuser, is to "reel you in" by lavishing you with gifts, compliments, and generally bowing down- then they snap and you have no idea what hit you. This is one of the reasons why it's so hard to leave an abuser, that first taste is sweet, so you keep expecting it to come back. 

I missed him throwing her around, looks like I have a lot to catch up on.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

> *16 and Pregnants Jennifer Del Rio Got Pregnant To Get On MTV? Accused Of Punching Baby Daddy*
> 
> 
> Move over Amber Portwood and Gary Shirley! Theres a new teen couple eager to take your places as the biggest hot messes on MTV.
> 
> Those eager ones are new 16 and Pregnant couple Jennifer Del Rio and father of her twins boys, Josh Smith. And yes, Jennifer is the one that can be seen on the 16 and Pregnant trailer hitting her boyfriend Josh.
> 
> And it seems the couples domestic violence incidents do not end when the cameras stop rolling. TMZ is reporting Florida cops were called this week on April 18 after Jennifer, 17, allegedly punched Josh, 19, in the face during an argument. According to Joshs statement to the police, Jennifer became irate and punched him in the face and pulled on his shirt when he tried to break up with her.
> 
> Jennifer however denies the report and states Josh was the one who punched himself and tried to frame her, as Josh ended up with a bloody nose. The cops simply took a report and made no arrest. Josh was also arrested back in November for allegedly attacking Jennifer and was ordered to complete a domestic violence program. Jennifer alleged back then that Josh threatened to have her raped.
> 
> But here comes the shocker folks. Josh filed a restraining order against Jennifer this week and in his court papers, he states Jennifer got pregnant on purpose so that she could star on the MTV hit reality show.
> 
> In the court documents, Josh alleges Jennifer is a compulsive liar who concocted a diabolical scheme to get pregnant. She apparently starting telling him she was knocked up (though she wasnt) so that he wouldnt wear a condom.
> 
> She was giving me sonogram pictures  that she claimed was our baby when in actually [sic] it was her friends sonogram pictures she was copying. She lied to me and my parents for 3 months saying she was pregnant. She wanted so desperately to be on Sixteen and Pregnant, explains Josh.
> 
> Jennifer has also filed her own restraining order against Josh and the two are due back in court on May 2.
> 
> So lets tally this up. The couple has a history of domestic violence and they have twins together? Jackpot! Something tells us they are a shoo in for the next installment of Teen Mom! Not that MTV has a history of rewarding bad behavior or anything.
> 
> Jennifer and Joshs 16 and Pregnant episode airs this Tuesday, April 26 on MTV.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

You best believe I would not hesitate for ONE MOMENT to press charges on someone that kidnapped my two newborns and drove off leaving me in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## gsmom

http://www.tmz.com/person/jo-rivera/

I just saw this and wasn't sure if it was posted yet.................................


----------



## sarahloveslouis

^^^^ right.


----------



## aklein

I saw that story about Josh claiming that Jennifer got pregnant on purpose.  After seeing the show, I do wonder if he making that claim as damage control.  While it wouldn't surprise me if any of these girls got pregnant to be on TV, I don't necessarily believe anything that her POS ex says about her.


----------



## Jahpson

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Omg. Josh is disgusting. The way he's talking to Jennifer, putting his hand in her face, etc.  I'm in shock. He's one of the worst (if not THE WORST) bf I've seen in all 3 seasons of this show!!!!*~*




I wouldn't be surprised if he has hit her before or will in the future.


----------



## Jahpson

luvs*it* said:


> *~*I was shocked that (when he came back & they started arguing) he picked her up & semi-threw her away from the car & she had just had a c-section?? I am speechless right now.  I also think that he punched himself to make it look like she did it. Messy.  Just messy.*~*




I can't get over that.

That, and the fact that he placed the newborn babies on the ground like that (in the rain!!!)! Just unbelievable!

He was literally ready to throw away his children and the mother of his children like litter....


----------



## illini3

sarahloveslouis said:


> You best believe I would not hesitate for ONE MOMENT to press charges on someone that kidnapped my two newborns and drove off leaving me in the middle of nowhere.


 
and was it me or the crappy car but it seemed like he was speeding too.


----------



## luvs*it*

sarahloveslouis said:


> You best believe I would not hesitate for ONE MOMENT to press charges on someone that kidnapped my two newborns and drove off leaving me in the middle of nowhere.



*~*Exactly!! I can't believe she didn't press charges...I really hope that these two stay away from each other.*~*



Jahpson said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he has hit her before or will in the future.



*~*Me neither. The way he had his hand all in her face, I think the only thing that stopped him from hitting her was MTV's cameras being there. Smh*~*



Jahpson said:


> I can't get over that.
> 
> That, and the fact that he placed the newborn babies on the ground like that (in the rain!!!)! Just unbelievable!
> 
> He was literally ready to throw away his children and the mother of his children like litter....



*~*Right. I couldn't believe he just sat their carseats on the ground like that & in the rain at that!! He's a POS. Flat out. Her parents could probably see the signs that he's abusive, which would explain why they aren't supportive of the relationship.*~*


----------



## Catalina_Beth

I actually clapped when the cops put Josh in the police car!  A$$hole!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Just watched it online and that damn Josh pissed me off!  What the hell is his problem??  No wonder the parents hate him he can't keep his mouth shut and respect. And the nerve of him to get upset because they were having company in her parents' house. That last scene when he kicked her out the car and then picked her up after having a c-section was crazy. He's so lucky her mom didn't come with her dad!


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> I can't get over that.
> 
> That, and the fact that he placed the newborn babies on the ground like that (in the rain!!!)! Just unbelievable!
> 
> He was literally ready to throw away his children and the mother of his children like litter....



exactly!! and he was speeding away with babies in the car too! can't wait to see this reunion special.

in the MTV aftershow clip online she said they're kind of together...


----------



## Catalina_Beth

^She is a kid she will grow ou of it SOON I hope!  Just wait until she sees what an A$$ he was with her babies!  Sometimes it takes actually seeing it to know what is really going on especially when you are so young.  I hope Dr. Drew yells at his driving with babies in the car in the rain!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Catalina_Beth said:


> ^She is a kid she will grow ou of it SOON I hope!  Just wait until she sees what an A$$ he was with her babies!  Sometimes it takes actually seeing it to know what is really going on especially when you are so young.  I hope Dr. Drew yells at his driving with babies in the car in the rain!!!



Dr. Drew will just recommend him going to Anger Management. He definitely looks abusive. Like he holds a lot of anger in.


----------



## Miss Kris

NYCBelle said:


> exactly!! and he was speeding away with babies in the car too! can't wait to see this reunion special.
> 
> in the MTV aftershow clip online she said they're kind of together...


 
I'm thinking the aftershow clip was filmed afterwards because as of last week, he had a restraining order on her because she "punched" him in the face - even though I still believe that he punched himself just like she said.  I seriously hope it was her that punched him though because as others have said, I have a feeling what we saw last night wasn't the first nor last time he's abused her


----------



## sarahloveslouis

illini3 said:


> and was it me or the crappy car but it seemed like he was speeding too.


 
I don't think it was just you. He peeled out. 

AND the door wasn't all the way shut. 


I couldn't believe she just calmly stood there and didn't whip out her cell immediately. 

They both gross me out. Her dumb acrylics and bad attitude, his disrespectfulness and bags under his eyes.


----------



## Miss Kris

sarahloveslouis said:


> I don't think it was just you. He peeled out.
> 
> AND the door wasn't all the way shut.
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe she just calmly stood there and didn't whip out her cell immediately.
> 
> They both gross me out. Her dumb acrylics and bad attitude, his disrespectfulness and bags under his eyes.



And his way crooked nose...looks like he's been in a few fights before....


----------



## aklein

Things I have learned from 16 and Pregnant ....
birth control doesn't work.
and all of these girls have C sections.


----------



## Heath-kkf

aklein said:


> Things I have learned from 16 and Pregnant ....
> birth control doesn't work.
> and all of these girls have C sections.



Most of them weren't using birth control. (or didn't use it at the time of conception) And seems like of the girls that were, it was the pill, and it "failed" presumably due to improper use. 

And this girl had twins so I don't blame the c section. Not uncommon.


----------



## FlipDiver

aklein said:


> Things I have learned from 16 and Pregnant ....
> birth control doesn't work.
> and all of these girls have C sections.



Also, there's no point in breastfeeding b/c they get free formula from WIC.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Josh is very disrespectful...  Her parents, IMO, have been very calm in the way they speak with him, considering how upset they are.  There wasn't a whole bunch of hollering and cursing going on....


----------



## ILuvShopping

i apparently missed a lot when i stopped watching it last night! i only made it about halfway in and i was super bored. i didn't make it to where she had the babies. but from the part i did see her parents irritated the crap out of me.  they couldn't buck up and go to her baby shower?  that was sad.
and at the beginning her parents didn't even want to throw her a shower UNTIL they heard that the boyfriend's parents were throwing one.


----------



## FlipDiver

I feel bad for her parents.  They're going to have to deal with Josh for the rest of their grandkids' lives...


----------



## illini3

FlipDiver said:


> I feel bad for her parents.  They're going to have to deal with Josh for the rest of their grandkids' lives...



I know...that would suck!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Watching the after show, I was kind of shocked at many of the comments over on the MTV website. Defending the guy and pretty much calling her parents controlling and "mean" for not being happy about their "engagement."


----------



## caitlin1214

Abusers tend to try to separate their victims with their loved ones. 


I noticed Josh doing that to an extent. 

Josh didn't like all of her friends and relatives coming over to see the babies. A normal person would be concerned because she's achy and tired and needs to rest. 

But he seemed to not want them over because he didn't feel like seeing them.

The whole argument in the car happened because Josh got pissy that she was on the phone with her parents.


----------



## caitlin1214

During the fight, he sped up the car. 


Then she got out and he peeled away with the door open while their twin sons were asleep in the backseat. 



I cannot wait to hear what Dr. Drew will have to say about this one.


----------



## caitlin1214

I cannot believe she didn't press charges.


But if she wants to go for sole custody, even if she didn't press charges, she could. He was physical with her. That's grounds for denying him custody.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't believe his claim that she got pregnant on purpose.  Who in their right mind would choose HIM of all guys to be linked to for the rest of their life.  He was scary and I 100% believe he would of hit her had there been no cameras.

His parents seemed like decent people, I wonder where all his rage and disrespect stems from?


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't believe she got pregnant on purpose just to get on the show for a second.


Consider the source.


----------



## aklein

Heath-kkf said:


> And this girl had twins so I don't blame the c section. Not uncommon.


 
In general, it's not uncommon to have a Csection anymore, not just with with twins.  IIRC almost all of the girls have had C sections in the previous seasons too. 



caitlin1214 said:


> During the fight, he sped up the car.
> 
> 
> Then she got out and he peeled away with the door open while their twin sons were asleep in the backseat.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to hear what Dr. Drew will have to say about this one.


 
He'll blame her and encourage them to get married.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> He'll blame her and encourage them to get married.



I can totally see that..  Dr. Drew is an odd kinda therapist or whatever the heck he's supposed to be.  He doesn't seem to make people see the issues head on.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Dr. Drew will dance & tiptoe around an issue...he never really gets to the root of the problem. He frustrates me to no end...I think Dr. Phil would be better suited to host the reunion special.*~*


----------



## sarahloveslouis

luvs*it* said:


> I think Dr. Phil would be better suited to host the reunion special.


 
I second this!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Dr. Phil would be harsh and tell it like it is, but he would make a mockery out of it.  These teens need people that aren't on TV to counsel/advise them..


----------



## Jahpson

sarahloveslouis said:


> I don't think it was just you. He peeled out.
> 
> AND the door wasn't all the way shut.
> 
> 
> *I couldn't believe she just calmly stood there and didn't whip out her cell immediately. *
> 
> They both gross me out. Her dumb acrylics and bad attitude, his disrespectfulness and bags under his eyes.



i thought so too.

She is a very calm girl. Anyone who knows me, know I would have *blacked* out if that happened to me! (and I am not talking about fainting)


----------



## Jahpson

sarahloveslouis said:


> I second this!!!!!




third!

Dr. Drew would say something stupid like ask her why she made him mad or some foolishness


----------



## pursegrl12

Jahpson said:


> third!
> 
> Dr. Drew would say something stupid like ask her why she made him mad or some foolishness


 
_"well Jennifer, I can relate to where Josh is coming from. you're the one that got him upset by simply talking to your mom, so he had no choice but to strangle you, speed off with newborns in the car and isolate you from your family. you do understand that, right? now, i think you two need some counseling to mend your relationship. also, what are you using these days for birth control?"_


----------



## aklein

^Now do it in a Bawbwa voice!


----------



## MM83

aklein said:


> ^Now do it in a Bawbwa voice!




LMAO. 

Yes, do it!


----------



## selkiewriter

pursegrl12 said:


> _"well Jennifer, I can relate to where Josh is coming from. you're the one that got him upset by simply talking to your mom, so he had no choice but to strangle you, speed off with newborns in the car and isolate you from your family. you do understand that, right? now, i think you two need some counseling to mend your relationship. also, what are you using these days for birth control?"_



Remember what he said about Jo/Kail? By Dr. Drew logic, such actions come out of a place of hurt because Josh "loves" Jennifer so much and she "hurt" his feelings. C'mon Dr. Drew you can shine up any abusive turd of a relationship. P.S. You were great in that Olsen twins movie way back when, Dr. Actor Drew.

P.P.S. Josh looks like a serial killer. I don't think any girl who would purposely have kids with him.


----------



## pursegrl12

selkiewriter said:


> Remember what he said about Jo/Kail? By Dr. Drew logic, such actions come out of a place of hurt because Josh "loves" Jennifer so much and she "hurt" his feelings. C'mon Dr. Drew you can shine up any abusive turd of a relationship. P.S. You were great in that Olsen twins movie way back when, Dr. Actor Drew.
> 
> P.P.S. Josh looks like a serial killer. I don't think any girl who would purposely have kids with him.


 
i might put up with his crap if he looked like say.....Brad Pitt.....kidding! not really


----------



## MM83

selkiewriter said:


> Remember what he said about Jo/Kail? By Dr. Drew logic, such actions come out of a place of hurt because Josh "loves" Jennifer so much and she "hurt" his feelings. C'mon Dr. Drew you can shine up any abusive turd of a relationship. P.S. You were great in that Olsen twins movie way back when, Dr. Actor Drew.
> 
> *P.P.S. Josh looks like a serial killer. I don't think any girl who would purposely have kids with him.*



OMG, yes! He has those crazy, dead eyes and he's giant. He creeps me out.


----------



## pursegrl12

MM83 said:


> OMG, yes! He has those crazy, dead eyes *and he's giant.* He creeps me out.


 
omfg!!!!!


----------



## Miss Kris

MM83 said:


> OMG, yes! He has those crazy, dead eyes and he's giant. He creeps me out.


 
seriously, I cringed every time I looked at his nose.  I almost felt pain in my nose when I looked at it.  I kind of just wanted to grab into the screen and move it back in place


----------



## AlovesJ

Jo Rivera dropped his first album. I was curious. Very low budget, but really what did I expect.


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

AlovesJ said:


> Jo Rivera dropped his first album. I was curious. Very low budget, but really what did I expect.


 
Have you seen his music video yet? 

http://www.okmagazine.com/2011/04/t...eleases-rap-video-to-alicia-keys-unthinkable/


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

The ok magazine link to Jo's video stopped working.

Here is another link for it. 

http://starcasm.net/archives/97221


----------



## PrettyInPink

Wow. That's BAD.


----------



## Kansashalo

ILOVETOKIDOKI said:


> The ok magazine link to Jo's video stopped working.
> 
> Here is another link for it.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/97221



umm well ok.


----------



## AlovesJ

ILOVETOKIDOKI said:


> Have you seen his music video yet?
> 
> http://www.okmagazine.com/2011/04/t...eleases-rap-video-to-alicia-keys-unthinkable/



I did. I felt kind of embarrassed for him. Usually rap videos are filmed in mansions his was in Motel 6. I think it's safe to say those weren't designer clothes on the girl either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Josh looked like one of those hardcore criminals on "Lockup Raw"


----------



## michie

I am at a loss for words looking at this episode...


----------



## FlipDiver

ILOVETOKIDOKI said:


> The ok magazine link to Jo's video stopped working.
> 
> Here is another link for it.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/97221



His voice isn't awful, but he needs a better songwriter: "My appetite for you is becoming obese" haha!

And did anyone notice the girl is wearing what looks like an engagement ring? Was that part of the story line?


----------



## Miss Kris

FlipDiver said:


> His voice isn't awful, but he needs a better songwriter: "My appetite for you is becoming obese" haha!
> 
> And did anyone notice the girl is wearing what looks like an engagement ring? Was that part of the story line?


 
Don't forget to stay fresh like a newborn baby's breath!

His voice is alright but the video looks like some low-budget porno or something.  just....no


----------



## leggeks

FlipDiver said:


> His voice isn't awful, but he needs a better songwriter: "*My appetite for you is becoming obese*" haha!
> 
> And did anyone notice the girl is wearing what looks like an engagement ring? Was that part of the story line?




And story line? I missed that part.


----------



## FlipDiver

leggeks said:


> And story line? I missed that part.



Oops I meant "nonexistent" story line


----------



## Miss Kris

FlipDiver said:


> Oops I meant "nonexistent" story line


 
now, now...there is so a story line:

meet girl with hideous clothes at rinky-dink grocery store...bring her to a park with crappy apartments across the street, bring her to cheap motel because she makes his appetite obese, he tells her to stay fresh like baby's breath while rolling around with her, he sings on top of a roof, takes her to said roof to sing some more to her, goes back to dancing around in the park with crappy apartments and pretty pink trees (so not baller), and finally self-promote himself with contact information to end the story.  Pure love.


----------



## MM83

AlovesJ said:


> I did. I felt kind of embarrassed for him. Usually rap videos are filmed in mansions his was in Motel 6. I think it's safe to say those weren't designer clothes on the girl either.



It was a Hampton Inn, much classier.


----------



## Heath-kkf

In case anyone didn't hear, Maci, Kailyn, and Leah will appear on the 'Dr. Oz' show tomorrow, May 3 about teen pregnancy.


----------



## NYCBelle

ILOVETOKIDOKI said:


> Have you seen his music video yet?
> 
> http://www.okmagazine.com/2011/04/t...eleases-rap-video-to-alicia-keys-unthinkable/



ugh how terrible!!! I hope Kailyn didn't give him money for that crap


----------



## NYCBelle

Bentley1 said:


> I don't believe his claim that she got pregnant on purpose.  Who in their right mind would choose HIM of all guys to be linked to for the rest of their life.  He was scary and I 100% believe he would of hit her had there been no cameras.
> 
> His parents seemed like decent people, I wonder where all his rage and disrespect stems from?



Exactly! I was watching it with DH this weekend and he said "what the hell does she see in that kid??" lmao ugh and he has woman hips and a big butt...such a turn off


----------



## MM83

NYCBelle said:


> Exactly! I was watching it with DH this weekend and he said "what the hell does she see in that kid??" lmao ugh and he has woman hips and a big butt...such a turn off




He reminds me of Bob (aka Meatloaf) from Fight Club. Just in the body shape, not personality, because I think Bob was actually not a psychotic killer. 

Yes, I kept looking at him and thinking, "You had _sex_, with _that_?" Shudders. Gross.


----------



## pursegrl12

NYCBelle said:


> Exactly! I was watching it with DH this weekend and he said "what the hell does she see in that kid??" lmao ugh and *he has woman hips and a big butt*...such a turn off


 
that's it!! i couldnt pinpoint exactly what was weird about his body. lmao!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

NYCBelle said:


> Exactly! I was watching it with DH this weekend and he said "what the hell does she see in that kid??" lmao ugh and *he has woman hips and a big butt...such a turn off*



  Toooo funny and SO true


----------



## LoveMyMarc

NYCBelle said:


> Exactly! I was watching it with DH this weekend and he said "what the hell does she see in that kid??" lmao ugh and he has woman hips and a big butt...such a turn off


HAHA!

Yeah, that kid is really creepy!! I feel bad for her that he's connected to her forever. 




I can't wait until tonight's episode!


----------



## NYCBelle

LoveMyMarc said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Yeah, that kid is really creepy!! I feel bad for her that he's connected to her forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until tonight's episode!



lol oh yeah the kid that misses the birth and arrives the next day hungover. These poor girls


----------



## NYCBelle

pursegrl12 said:


> that's it!! i couldnt pinpoint exactly what was weird about his body. lmao!!!!



lmao when he slammed the car door all i could see was his big ass


----------



## br00kelynx

lol jo's rap!!

"nonchalantly smellin' like fresh laundry"


----------



## MM83

Ryan should probably invest in sunglasses for public outings. Dude is _stoned_...

I feel bad for this girl, he's a loser and will never change. I knew a couple boys like that at 17, they're still doing the same thing, 4 kids later and 4 baby's mommas. For a "nerd" she's not very smart.


----------



## buzzytoes

I swear sometimes these parents are worse than the kids. I mean I get this kid is a bit of a loser but he was clearly upset and for her to say he has no rights? Hello he is the father of the kid! His rights may be only supervised visits cuz he is a loser but he still has a right to see the child. These parents should be mediating for the kids, not arguing with them. They tend to act like the girls just somehow magically got pregnant and never did a thing wrong.


----------



## MM83

This show is fantastic birth control, for me at least. It scares the S!%t out of me.


----------



## IBleedOrange

The mom did have a point... he has no legal standing if he's not on the birth certificate. He can take the mom to court and be put on the birth certificate and go from there, but that takes time and money. I highly doubt that kid has the motivation to do either of those things.

I kind of figured he was cheating on her... for a guy that "wanted to be a dad", he wasted no time going MIA. Her dad was a ****head too.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have never heard of school buses with car seats. I must lead a sheltered life.

I know technically he does not have rights since he is not on the birth certificate but I am pretty sure that's not how the Mom was intending it. She had more anger about the situation than her daughter did and didn't seem like she would lose any sleep if the kid never saw his daughter again. I just think some of these parents regress to high school attitudes along with their children.


----------



## FlipDiver

IBleedOrange said:


> The mom did have a point... he has no legal standing if he's not on the birth certificate. He can take the mom to court and be put on the birth certificate and go from there, but that takes time and money. I highly doubt that kid has the motivation to do either of those things.
> 
> I kind of figured he was cheating on her... for a guy that "wanted to be a dad", he wasted no time going MIA. Her dad was a ****head too.





buzzytoes said:


> I have never heard of school buses with car seats. I must lead a sheltered life.
> 
> I know technically he does not have rights since he is not on the birth certificate but I am pretty sure that's not how the Mom was intending it. She had more anger about the situation than her daughter did and didn't seem like she would lose any sleep if the kid never saw his daughter again. I just think some of these parents regress to high school attitudes along with their children.



Biological fathers still have rights regardless of whether they're on the birth cert.


----------



## gsmom

FlipDiver said:


> Biological fathers still have rights regardless of whether they're on the birth cert.


 
They have rights, but have to establish paternity first, which I would not make easy for any of these douches...


----------



## NYCBelle

omg this kid from last night was a useless pile of waste ugh!! and him wanting to take the baby to stay with him scared me so much and it was uncomfortable to watch for me


----------



## sarahloveslouis

buzzytoes said:


> I have never heard of school buses with car seats. I must lead a sheltered life.


 
Yeah one of my girlfriends and I can't stop talking about this concept. 

My jaw was hanging open for this episode. 


So - did anyone see her with dark hair at the wrap-up type interview? They showed a very brief clip in the background after the episode. I thought she looked about 10x better without the dingy dishwater blah hair.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

NYCBelle said:


> omg this kid from last night was a useless pile of waste ugh!! and him wanting to take the baby to stay with him scared me so much and it was uncomfortable to watch for me


Ok I thought I was the only one.  It really made me uncomfortable and creeped out how he kept wanting to take the baby "alone".  That just did not sit well with me how he kept asking and insisting doing it alone.


----------



## KarraAnn

sarahloveslouis said:


> Yeah one of my girlfriends and I can't stop talking about this concept.
> 
> My jaw was hanging open for this episode.
> 
> 
> So - did anyone see her with dark hair at the wrap-up type interview? They showed a very brief clip in the background after the episode. I thought she looked about 10x better without the dingy dishwater blah hair.



Yes!! Her hair drove me nuts the entire episode! Looks like she died it a nice dark brown now.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Ryan's a Coke-Head

Not that this should surprise anyone...


----------



## NYCBelle

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Ok I thought I was the only one.  It really made me uncomfortable and creeped out how he kept wanting to take the baby "alone".  That just did not sit well with me how he kept asking and insisting doing it alone.



Yes very unstable!


----------



## NYCBelle

IBleedOrange said:


> Ryan's a Coke-Head
> 
> Not that this should surprise anyone...



that explains that twitchy and crying unstable behavior in that scene.


----------



## aklein

I wonder if MTV picked less flowery stories for this season of 16 and Pregnant as a way of dealing with the criticism it has gotten for Teen Moms.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I just think its difficult to illustrate how hard it truly is within a 42 minute or whatever it is of actual footage that they show. I almost wish half of the episode each week wasn't pre-birth. And I don't think there is any reason to show footage of these girls' baby showers. I honestly think that part of the show glamorizes it. How about instead of showing the baby shower showing more of the difficultly of caring for an infant.

And there is no way for this show to truly show how hard it is to be a parent because one of the hardest parts is discipline. IMO, newborn/toddler is the easiest stage (other than the waking up a ton of times every night part). Wait til the kids are talking back to you, running amuck, and getting into things.


----------



## luvs*it*

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Ok I thought I was the only one. It really made me uncomfortable and creeped out how he kept wanting to take the baby "alone". That just did not sit well with me how he kept asking and insisting doing it alone.


 
*~*I thought that was weird too...why does he have to be alone?? I understand that he wants to see her, but why not just go to her house?? She said he didn't even come by, he'd just call to see what they were doing. Smh*~*


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Wait, he was _cheating_ on her while she was pregnant?? Wow.  I feel bad for her...I couldn't imagine that.*~*


----------



## Bentley1

NYCBelle said:


> omg this kid from last night was a useless pile of waste ugh!! *and him wanting to take the baby to stay with him scared me so much and it was uncomfortable to watch *for me



OMG, me too!  I was petrified.  I was convinced the baby would be accidently hurt in some way if that kid was alone with her for any period of time.  I cringed every time he held her, let alone take her back to his house.  Very creepy and Odd!


----------



## pink1

^Me three!


----------



## Ladybug09

Why I created MTV's '16 and Pregnant'

http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/04/teen.mom.dolgen/index.html?iref=obinsite


> Editor's note: Lauren Dolgen is senior vice president of MTV series development on the West Coast. Dolgen created and developed MTV's "16 And Pregnant," "Teen Mom" and "Teen Mom 2."
> 
> (CNN) -- MTV's "16 and Pregnant" and "Teen Mom" have been called one of the best public service campaigns to prevent teen pregnancy. However, some critics have criticized the shows for "glamorizing" teen pregnancy.
> 
> Whether you like these shows or not, they have sparked a long-overdue national discussion on this issue.
> 
> Three years ago, I was flipping through a magazine when I read an article that stopped me cold. Jamie Lynn Spears' pregnancy was a lead story in the news, but this piece talked about the 750,000 other teenage girls who get pregnant each year in the U.S., the ones who were not from wealthy, famous families.
> 
> This was an issue affecting our audience: something happening to them, their friends and people they knew. I kept thinking about these girls, the ones whose stories weren't being told. The U.S. has the highest rates of teen pregnancy and teen birth in the fully developed world -- but at that time, no one was really talking about the harsh reality these young women were facing.
> 
> I felt like we had to address it. I wanted to help give these teenagers a voice, and to share their stories without passing judgment in a way that could start a real dialogue about the issue.
> 
> MTV has a long history of taking sexual health issues head-on through campaigns such as "It's Your (Sex) Life" and documentary series such as "True Life." So, after many meetings with internal groups and consulting experts on the topic, "16 and Pregnant" was born.
> 
> Commentary: MTV's 'Teen Mom' glamorizes getting pregnant
> 
> Fast forward to today. MTV is airing "16 and Pregnant" as well as two other series that show the challenges of too-early parenthood: "Teen Mom"" and "Teen Mom 2." To make sure we handled this nuanced issue responsibly, we partnered with the National Campaign to Prevent Teen and Unplanned Pregnancy from the outset.
> 
> These documentary series tell the honest, unpleasant truth of teen pregnancy in America -- the whole truth. It's not a fairy tale where every girl ends up with the American dream -- a loving husband, a white picket fence and the career they've always hoped for.
> 
> These young women struggle to make ends meet. They make mistakes as they try to navigate an adult life too soon. Relationships with their partners, parents and friends often crumble, and the pressure of raising a child is often too much to bear.
> 
> Some critics say these shows glamorize teen pregnancy. Some have even suggested that by airing these programs MTV inspires copycat behavior. Forgive the analogy, but this is like claiming people are becoming obese for a chance at fame on a reality weight-loss show.
> 
> There is nothing glamorous about forsaking the prom to stay home with a colicky baby or sacrificing a high school education to raise a child. The teen mothers who share their stories on our shows are truly brave. They did not go into this for fame; they take part so they can share their stories, warts and all.
> 
> We believe that our audience is smart enough to view "Teen Mom" and "16 and Pregnant" as the shows were intended -- as cautionary tales about the consequences of unprotected sex, and the reality of becoming a parent too early.
> 
> In fact, research by the National Campaign found that among teens who watch "16 and Pregnant," 82 percent believe the show helps teens better understand the challenges of teen pregnancy and parenthood and how to avoid it.
> 
> According to a recent study by the Internet Sexuality Information Services Inc., many respondents cited the impact that TV had on educating them about sex and reproductive health. In particular, they cited two shows, "16 and Pregnant" and "Teen Mom," as positive influences. And though there is still much work to do, recent data from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention finds the teen birth rate in the U.S. at a record low.
> 
> As we mark the National Day to Prevent Teen Pregnancy on Wednesday, we hope this trend continues so that one day no one is 16 and pregnant.


----------



## Ladybug09

MTV's 'Teen Mom' glamorizes getting pregnant

http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/05/04/henson.teen.mom.show/index.html



> Editor's note: Melissa Henson is the director of communications and public education for the Parents Television Council, a nonpartisan organization advocating responsible entertainment. She is a noted expert on entertainment industry trends and the impact of entertainment media on children and popular culture. Dr. Drew talks to MTV's "Teen Moms" at 9 p.m. ET/PT Wednesday on HLN.
> 
> (CNN) -- As I stood in the checkout line waiting for the customer in front of me to finish paying for her groceries, I took a moment to glance over the ubiquitous magazines and tabloids that adorn every aisle. The cover of OK! was emblazoned with the headline: "More 'Teen Mom' babies! Who's pregnant with triplets! Who's hoping another baby will save the relationship! PLUS: Amber and Gary reunite!" Pushed to the margin was a picture of Britney Spears.
> 
> Next to "OK!" was In Touch, which featured a cover story about former Playboy playmate and "Dancing With the Stars" competitor Kendra Wilkinson. But there too, prominently displayed on the cover, were the headlines " 'Teen Mom' Exclusive: Leah's Miracle Baby Ali's First Steps!" and "Kailyn's Pregnancy Scare."
> 
> And that, in a nutshell, is what is wrong with the MTV series "16 and Pregnant" and "Teen Mom."
> 
> I don't believe anyone would deliberately set out to create a television program that would encourage teen pregnancy. Why would anyone want to promote a behavior that often leaves families trapped in a cycle of poverty? Who would knowingly encourage activity that often leads to poor prenatal care, lower birth weight babies and more preterm births?
> 
> MTV chooses to focus on the girls' volatile relationships with the babies' fathers or their new body piercings and tattoos.
> 
> Arts, Entertainment, and Media
> I have no doubt that everyone involved, from the creators to the teenagers themselves, went into this venture with the very best of intentions: helping to show other teenagers that actions have consequences and that raising a child is difficult even under the very best of circumstances, but especially difficult when you are still a child yourself.
> 
> But this program doesn't air on Discovery Health or any of the myriad of cable channels that might have taken a more sober approach to such an important public health and welfare issue. No, it airs on MTV.
> 
> So instead of really helping viewers understand the day-to-day responsibilities of attending to a new infant -- scrubbing poop stains or spit-up out of clothing -- or dwelling on the "mundane," MTV chooses to focus on the girls' volatile relationships with the babies' fathers or their new body piercings and tattoos. That makes for better TV.


----------



## NYCBelle

I don't know why they say that this show causes teen pregnancy or glorifies it. I was in HS from 94 to 98 and there were lots of pregnant girls. It's nothing new. If anything this show scares you from getting preggers...I'm 30 and it scares me! LOL


----------



## FlipDiver

Heath-kkf said:


> I just think its difficult to illustrate how hard it truly is within a 42 minute or whatever it is of actual footage that they show. I almost wish half of the episode each week wasn't pre-birth. And I don't think there is any reason to show footage of these girls' baby showers. I honestly think that part of the show glamorizes it. *How about instead of showing the baby shower showing more of the difficultly of caring for an infant.
> *
> And there is no way for this show to truly show how hard it is to be a parent because one of the hardest parts is discipline. IMO, newborn/toddler is the easiest stage (other than the waking up a ton of times every night part). Wait til the kids are talking back to you, running amuck, and getting into things.



I totally agree!  A baby shower is just another excuse for these girls to have a party and get gifts

And I don't blame the mother of that girl who had twins for not wanting to throw her a baby shower.  In my culture, girls in that situation would not have a baby shower thrown for them, at least not by the parents.


----------



## michie

It scares us 30-somethings because we're looking at the big picture, not what these kids are seeing, other kids like them on TV and in tabloids, traveling from coast to coast and whatnot.  If they're going to film these kids, they should get the bare minimums and the rest should go into trusts, IMO.


----------



## Kansashalo

*"Maci" and "Bentley" soar in baby name game*

Reuters                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    4:07 p.m. CDT, May 5, 201


WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Reality television and movies sparked a surge in  the popularity of Maci, Bentley and Kellan as baby names last year, a  report from the Social Security Administration on Thursday suggests.

              Maci and Bentley were the names with the greatest  increases in popularity. Maci Bookout is a personality from MTV show "16  and Pregnant" and "Teen Mom." Bentley is the name of her son.


Read the rest of the article here.....


http://www.kwch.com/news/sns-rt-television-us-babietre7447fo-20110505,0,7122691.story


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Is Amber Portwood pregnant??  Please tell me its an internet rumor!!


----------



## aklein

NYCBelle said:


> I don't know why they say that this show causes teen pregnancy or glorifies it. I was in HS from 94 to 98 and there were lots of pregnant girls. It's nothing new. If anything this show scares you from getting preggers...I'm 30 and it scares me! LOL


 
Well, it doesn't cause it but I think there is a pretty powerful argument for the show glamorizes teen pregnancy.  Look at the original Teen Moms.  They're making great money doing the show, on the cover of all the weeklies.  And there are even rumors that Maci is going to be on Dancing with the Stars next season.
As adults, we are aware that fame isn't always glamorous, but if you are a teen it is really hard to make the distinction. Just look at the way the Kardashians are idolized.




michie said:


> It scares us 30-somethings because we're looking at the big picture, not what these kids are seeing, other kids like them on TV and in tabloids, traveling from coast to coast and whatnot. If they're going to film these kids, they should get the bare minimums and the rest should go into trusts, IMO.


 
Exactly.


----------



## ILuvShopping

on the most recently episode i actually felt kinda bad for the guy until it came out that he was cheating on her!!

although i think they're being a bit harsh saying that they don't want him to be in the baby's life at all (unless i totally understood that the wrong way). unlike most of the guys on this show, he actually showed interest in being a father.


----------



## NYCBelle

ILuvShopping said:


> on the most recently episode i actually felt kinda bad for the guy until it came out that he was cheating on her!!
> 
> although i think they're being a bit harsh saying that they don't want him to be in the baby's life at all (unless i totally understood that the wrong way). unlike most of the guys on this show, he actually showed interest in being a father.



supposedly he has a coke habit so until he gets treatment for that and sobers up I wouldn't let him near my kid. He looked very unstable when he was holding her and crying that he wanted to take her with him.


----------



## NYCBelle

michie said:


> It scares us 30-somethings because we're looking at the big picture, not what these kids are seeing, other kids like them on TV and in tabloids, traveling from coast to coast and whatnot.  If they're going to film these kids, they should get the bare minimums and the rest should go into trusts, IMO.



very true indeed!


----------



## ILuvShopping

NYCBelle said:


> supposedly he has a coke habit so until he gets treatment for that and sobers up I wouldn't let him near my kid. He looked very unstable when he was holding her and crying that he wanted to take her with him.



I should have said "aside from the allegations of a drug habit......."

however.. my nephew's mother is a drug addict and i think her choice is coke. my brother thankfully has custody of them BUT i would not go as far to say that she should not be allowed to see her kids. when she's not using she's a great mom.


----------



## pursegrl12

_ &#8220;I wish I could breast feed, because I&#8217;d take her home with me.&#8221;  _

was that dude serious????? that.freaked.me.out.


----------



## MM83

pursegrl12 said:


> _ I wish I could breast feed, because Id take her home with me.  _
> 
> was that dude serious????? that.freaked.me.out.



It's a good thing he can't breast feed, baby Miah would be swinging from the chandeliers, high on coke and God knows what else.

Uh, yeah, that got me too. I think he was just anxious to play house with his new and improved girlfriend, rather than boring old Jaime.


----------



## ILuvShopping

a lot of things in that episode seemed very 'off'. they were all lovey-dovey and then suddenly she just kicks him out of the hospital and their relationship is over?  i didn't quite get that transition. i understand there were things built up (from him partying so much) but the end of the relationship kinda came out of no where.


----------



## FlipDiver

I just saw the last episode.  Is there a daycare in her school?  Must be nice to have that available...


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> a lot of things in that episode seemed very 'off'. they were all lovey-dovey and then suddenly she just kicks him out of the hospital and their relationship is over? i didn't quite get that transition. i understand there were things built up (from him partying so much) but the end of the relationship kinda came out of no where.


 
I'm sure it was the awesome MTV editing.  But she couldn't reach him while she was in labor and when he did finally show up he was stinking of booze and who knows what else.
I was shocked she didn't kick his ass out then.
But she found out at school that he had been cheating on her the whole time she was pregnant. It was nice to see a girl smart enough to dump the loser baby daddy and stick to it. Hopefully, by the reunion, they are still broken up.


----------



## ILuvShopping

aklein said:


> I'm sure it was the awesome MTV editing.  But she couldn't reach him while she was in labor and when he did finally show up he was stinking of booze and who knows what else.
> I was shocked she didn't kick his ass out then.
> But she found out at school that he had been cheating on her the whole time she was pregnant. It was nice to see a girl smart enough to dump the loser baby daddy and stick to it. Hopefully, by the reunion, they are still broken up.



it did bother me that he kept saying "i want to take her with me" not "you two should come stay with me for awhile", since his excuse was that he didn't like being around her mom.

his family seemed nice


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> it did bother me that he kept saying "i want to take her with me" not "you two should come stay with me for awhile", since his excuse was that he didn't like being around her mom.
> 
> *his family seemed nice*



I was shocked that his family was as nice as they were. The house was nice, step-mommy drove a Benz, he had a new truck...I was totally expecting some dingy trailer in the woods, with a toilet on the porch and tires all over the yard. 

I'm going to go out on a limb and assume his real mother has substance abuse problems, which is why Daddy got custody.


----------



## NYCBelle

ILuvShopping said:


> I should have said "aside from the allegations of a drug habit......."
> 
> however.. my nephew's mother is a drug addict and i think her choice is coke. my brother thankfully has custody of them BUT i would not go as far to say that she should not be allowed to see her kids. when she's not using she's a great mom.



exactly he just needs help and treatment


----------



## mundodabolsa

ILuvShopping said:


> a lot of things in that episode seemed very 'off'. they were all lovey-dovey and then suddenly she just kicks him out of the hospital and their relationship is over?  i didn't quite get that transition. i understand there were things built up (from him partying so much) but the end of the relationship kinda came out of no where.



I also thought it was very sudden and presented weirdly to us.  out of the blue he was horrible. 



FlipDiver said:


> I just saw the last episode.  Is there a daycare in her school?  Must be nice to have that available...



I have such mixed feelings about this.  it's great the girls have the support so they can continue their educations, but it doesn't exactly discourage girls from getting pregnant when the school is making it so easy for them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

he seemed like a meth head....  I'm not buying he was just drunk!


----------



## FlipDiver

Wow, I can't imagine being a grandmother at 32...


----------



## DC-Cutie

FlipDiver said:


> Wow, I can't imagine being a grandmother at 32...



that's usually what happens when you're a mother yourself at the age of 16... never ending cycle


----------



## MM83

$800 or $900 a month?! 

How do these KIDS keep losing their licenses? They just got them!


----------



## michie

FlipDiver said:


> Wow, I can't imagine being a grandmother at 32...



I can't imagine looking that rough at 32. Sheesh...


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> $800 or $900 a month?!
> 
> How do these KIDS keep losing their licenses? They just got them!



in some states with the new license laws its REAL easy to lose your license.
here we have the graduated drivers license. i can't remember how long it takes to get your full driver's license but at 16 there's a whole bunch of restrictions now. if you get pulled over for anything you can lose it.


----------



## Miss Kris

Ughhh I forgot it was on at 9 tonight and not 10.  Did anyone watch?


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> in some states with the new license laws its REAL easy to lose your license.
> here we have the graduated drivers license. i can't remember how long it takes to get your full driver's license but at 16 there's a whole bunch of restrictions now. if you get pulled over for anything you can lose it.



I guess that's a good thing then!  When I got my license it was sooooooooooo easy, I failed two requirements, but aced the written, an they just gave it to me. They just passed that same law here, but I didn't know it was that strict.   

Now that's a cute baby! He's a good lookin' boy. I'm usually not too impressed, but this baby is cute.


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> I guess that's a good thing then!  When I got my license it was sooooooooooo easy, I failed two requirements, but aced the written, an they just gave it to me. They just passed that same law here, but I didn't know it was that strict.



i might be slightly wrong (not entirely sure how it works and my boss would kill me since our company advocates this stuff lol) but i just know if you're not careful you can lose it easily lol


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Tonight's teen mom had ZERO in the personality department. I couldn't decide my feelings on ANYone in this episode, which is weird for me. I think they really all were just trying to do the best they could with what they have. 

Another teen mom with crappy acrylics, btw.


----------



## AlovesJ

I read on a gossip site where someone on Danielle's formspring asked her what her biggest fear was, and she said "that my past will come out if i end up having a good show , cause i know how tabloids are".  That's probably why she was living with her grandmaw. She totally burned herself with that comment. Duh...tabloids are digging up the dirt now you just brought it to their attention.


----------



## AlovesJ

michie said:


> I can't imagine looking that rough at 32. Sheesh...



I'll be 30 in July. I couldn't imagine being a grandmaw at 32! I don't even know if I'll have baby #1 by 32. Hopefully! 

Poor baby, his parents have no clue about life.


----------



## IBleedOrange

FlipDiver said:


> Wow, I can't imagine being a grandmother at 32...



 My mom had me at 35! It blows my mind that someone could have a baby that had a baby by 32. It is a sad cycle. The dad actually seemed like a good guy this week, but I have no idea where they thought they were going to afford to live on $600/month... or how he was only making that much (was I confused?).


----------



## michie

He worked at McDonald's. WTH did they think he was making??! He's not Ronald. SMH.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think my boss was a grandma at an early age - she had a baby really young.. and one (or some) of her kids had babies really young. and now.. she's mid 50's and a GREAT-grandma TIMES TWO! her 17/18 year old GRANDSON has had TWO babies.


----------



## Lanier

michie said:


> He worked at McDonald's. WTH did they think he was making??! He's not Ronald. SMH.


----------



## selkiewriter

Mumble mumble mumble. Brushes awkward bangs into an even more awkward position. Mumbles some more.

This episode was hard to watch^. Thankfully, I had it on DVR and could skip forward through most of it until it was over. Though I did appreciate her honesty on the closing video. Most of the other girls are like; "It didn't work out. That's lame but I have my kid now so there's that." But hers was like she was just realizing what had happened and what her life was going to be like now.


----------



## MM83

selkiewriter said:


> Mumble mumble mumble. Brushes awkward bangs into an even more awkward position. Mumbles some more.
> 
> This episode was hard to watch^. Thankfully, I had it on DVR and could skip forward through most of it until it was over. Though I did appreciate her honesty on the closing video. Most of the other girls are like; "It didn't work out. That's lame but I have my kid now so there's that." But hers was like she was just realizing what had happened and what her life was going to be like now.




You would think it should click in these young minds, that 90% of the 16&P girls end up separated from their child's father. However, it doesn't, I'm sure all they can think is; "I won't be like them, we'll be different, he luuurrves me."


----------



## sarahloveslouis

selkiewriter said:


> Mumble mumble mumble. Brushes awkward bangs into an even more awkward position. Mumbles some more.


 
Yep - that sums up the episode nicely.


----------



## laurineg1

Yes.  I don't know what drives me crazier.  The fact that they mumble and you can barely hear anything they say, or the fact that almost every girl has hair in her eyes all the time.


----------



## pink1

Finally watching.  Her voice is driving me batty!  I just yelled at the tv "open your mouth and talk!"  Luckily hubby and little one are out riding bikes


----------



## mrsswns

The end of last night's episode confused me. Did they want to be together? Did they never really want to be together? She talked about wishing she knew the "real Jamie" He didn't seem so bad to me. I feel like I watched an hour and got nothing out of it. Only that her mom wanted her to live at home.


----------



## mrsswns

Read this the other day. Thought you ladies might like an update on Jamie (the one whose boyfriend cheated on her)




'16 & Preggo' Couple -- SO MANY ARRESTS! 
5/8/2011 12:55 AM PDT by TMZ Staff   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------The newest couple to be introduced on MTV's "16 & Pregnant" has been arrested a combined FOUR TIMES in the past year -- with charges ranging from coke possession to assault on a female ... TMZ has learned. 

The most recent arrest involves 17-year-old Jamie McKay -- who was popped for simple assault back in January for an incident involving a female classmate. According to court documents, McKay punched the girl in the back of the head -- TWICE -- but the case was eventually dismissed. 

As for her baby daddy -- 18-year-old Ryan McElrath -- he was arrested for cocaine and weed possession back in July ... followed by an underage drinking bust in August. 

But the most shocking part -- Ryan was busted for "assault on a female" and resisting police officers back in November. TMZ has learned McElrath's alleged victim was NOT his baby mama. 

McElrath is due back in a North Carolina courtroom later this month. 

TMZ spoke with McElrath who told us, "All of these are false accusations." 

Attempts to reach McKay were unsuccessful. 


http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/08/16-an...-marijuana-baby-assault-fight-north-carolina/


----------



## pursegrl12

mrsswns said:


> Read this the other day. Thought you ladies might like an update on Jamie (the one whose boyfriend cheated on her)
> 
> View attachment 1402692
> 
> 
> '16 & Preggo' Couple -- SO MANY ARRESTS!
> 5/8/2011 12:55 AM PDT by TMZ Staff
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------The newest couple to be introduced on MTV's "16 & Pregnant" has been arrested a combined FOUR TIMES in the past year -- with charges ranging from coke possession to assault on a female ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> The most recent arrest involves 17-year-old Jamie McKay -- who was popped for simple assault back in January for an incident involving a female classmate. According to court documents, McKay punched the girl in the back of the head -- TWICE -- but the case was eventually dismissed.
> 
> As for her baby daddy -- 18-year-old Ryan McElrath -- he was arrested for cocaine and weed possession back in July ... followed by an underage drinking bust in August.
> 
> But the most shocking part -- Ryan was busted for "assault on a female" and resisting police officers back in November. TMZ has learned McElrath's alleged victim was NOT his baby mama.
> 
> McElrath is due back in a North Carolina courtroom later this month.
> 
> TMZ spoke with McElrath who told us, "All of these are false accusations."
> 
> Attempts to reach McKay were unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/08/16-an...-marijuana-baby-assault-fight-north-carolina/


 
i will bet you 10 bucks this kid will be on the "faces of meth" website within the next 5 years....


----------



## luvs*it*

mrsswns said:


> Read this the other day. Thought you ladies might like an update on Jamie (the one whose boyfriend cheated on her)
> 
> View attachment 1402692
> 
> 
> '16 & Preggo' Couple -- SO MANY ARRESTS!
> 5/8/2011 12:55 AM PDT by TMZ Staff
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------The newest couple to be introduced on MTV's "16 & Pregnant" has been arrested a combined FOUR TIMES in the past year -- with charges ranging from coke possession to assault on a female ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> The most recent arrest involves 17-year-old Jamie McKay -- who was popped for simple assault back in January for an incident involving a female classmate. According to court documents, McKay punched the girl in the back of the head -- TWICE -- but the case was eventually dismissed.
> 
> As for her baby daddy -- 18-year-old Ryan McElrath -- he was arrested for cocaine and weed possession back in July ... followed by an underage drinking bust in August.
> 
> But the most shocking part -- Ryan was busted for "assault on a female" and resisting police officers back in November. TMZ has learned McElrath's alleged victim was NOT his baby mama.
> 
> McElrath is due back in a North Carolina courtroom later this month.
> 
> TMZ spoke with McElrath who told us, "All of these are false accusations."
> 
> Attempts to reach McKay were unsuccessful.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/08/16-an...-marijuana-baby-assault-fight-north-carolina/


 
*~*A mess.*~*


----------



## ILuvShopping

all of these girls mumble!! it makes me wonder where mtv is getting these girls. they could at least get some with a little more personality.


----------



## IBleedOrange

I wish these girls were more personable/that I felt more of a connection to any of them. I feel like none of them have shown much personal development over the course of the episode.

Part of me feels like most of these girls are a prime example of why schools need better Sex Education. I remember in high school, Planned Parenthood came in and did a week course and also talked about how (at the time) free birth control was available to any female who wanted to come in and get it. They didn't check ID and they made it a very safe, welcoming environment.


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> I can't imagine looking that rough at 32. Sheesh...


 
she looked 42, honestly. she seemed sweet though. her bf looked 17!! lol!!!


----------



## michie

Her look kinda reminded me of Kim Basinger in "8 Mile", tho.


----------



## Miss Kris

Jenelle is in rehab:

http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/jenelle-evans-of-teen-mom-2-enters-rehab-1618493.story?GT1=28135


----------



## IBleedOrange

Miss Kris said:


> Jenelle is in rehab:
> 
> http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/jenelle-evans-of-teen-mom-2-enters-rehab-1618493.story?GT1=28135



Good for her. I hope she sticks with it; sometimes she really does strike me as a smart kind who makes horrible decisions. Maybe this will be the start of a new chapter.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Miss Kris said:


> Jenelle is in rehab:
> 
> http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/jenelle-evans-of-teen-mom-2-enters-rehab-1618493.story?GT1=28135




Entertainment lawyer(crazy days and nights) said she was in Promises   how can she afford that ?? Hopefully she does get proper help and not violate her probation and become a better mom to Jace.


----------



## MM83

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Entertainment lawyer(crazy days and nights) said she was in Promises   how can she afford that ?? Hopefully she does get proper help and not violate her probation and become a better mom to Jace.




I have to wonder if Dr. Drew isn't behind this. Then again, she may have good insurance and they're footing the bill. 

I hope this helps her, I really do. She drives me insane with her poor choices, but I think if she refocuses herself in a positive way, she could go far. She's not dumb by any means, her priorities are just way out of whack.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Wonder how they are filming Jenelle if she's in rehab? Haven't they been shooting "Teen Mom 2" season 2 in the recent months? Maybe they film the girls at different times?


----------



## Miss Kris

Or maybe MTV is paying for her stay at Promises if they let them film there?


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^that's probably what it is. one of the teen mom's going to rehab while filming??? that's tv gold right there


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> ^^that's probably what it is. one of the teen mom's going to rehab while filming??? that's tv gold right there


 
Agreed.  And it's the only way she could afford it.  Let's be real here. Promises is very expensive and is really more for image rehab than anything.  If Jenelle really needed/wanted help, she would have gone to Betty Ford and kept things private.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

aklein said:


> Agreed.  And it's the only way she could afford it.  Let's be real here. Promises is very expensive and is really more for image rehab than anything.  If Jenelle really needed/wanted help, she would have gone to Betty Ford and kept things private.



Promises is really expensive but it is a proper rehab. Lindsay broke all the rules and Charlie Sheen done outpatient but do you have a schedule and blackberrys etc are banned. This is Jenelle's first time in rehab so hopefully she does follow the rules and get the benefit of the treatment provided.


----------



## Miss Kris

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Promises is really expensive but it is a proper rehab. Lindsay broke all the rules and Charlie Sheen done outpatient but do you have a schedule and blackberrys etc are banned. This is Jenelle's first time in rehab so hopefully she does follow the rules and get the benefit of the treatment provided.



Jenelle....follow rules?!?!  That will be the day!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so what's the problem with Mario?  Why does he have problems with Clee's family?


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> so what's the problem with Mario? Why does he have problems with Clee's family?


 
*~*That's what I don't get either.  Her brother seemed like he had a good head on his shoulders, and her sister already has a daughter (so she'd be a lot of help for Cleondra since she's a new mom)...I think Mario just wants Cleondra & the baby to be under him all the time.  With them living so close to each other you would think it wouldn't be a big problemm but he's turning it into one.*~*


----------



## IBleedOrange

Clee's house did kind of seem haphazard (at best). There were a lot of people living under one small roof, and I can't say that I'd be very pleased at the thought that someone new would be trusted to watch my child based on who was there. 

I am still confused on why they had to live together though- wasn't he right across the street? I'd be calling his ass up at 2 in the morning to come take care of her.


----------



## SarahLin

IBleedOrange said:


> I am still confused on why they had to live together though- wasn't he right across the street? I'd be calling his ass up at 2 in the morning to come take care of her.



She tried calling him up in the middle of the day and he wouldn't even come because he "just wanted to relax".


----------



## gsmom

I wanted to *****-slap that little pr*ck when he was sitting there enjoying a quiet meal with  mom bad-mouthing her family,  and she is taking care of his baby. Douchebag.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i thought he had some common sense until he started bad mouthing her family. 
glad he seemed to have gotten his act together.

appeared as though there was stuff happening behind the scenes with the sister and brother... i'm sure he did have his reasons to not trust them with his daughter (after all the sister apparently coudln't take care of her own daughter) but in the editing it seemed really out of no where. 

and i'm not sure if i should feel bad for her that she's basically been a mom for the previous 3 years to her neice OR somewhat relieved that she obviously was 'prepared' when she had her baby.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wanted to slap Clee when she put the baby down and then in the middle of the night, went over to Mario's place.  Only to have the baby wake up and he laid there like a lump on a log, while she had to go make the bottle and do the feeding...


----------



## Lanier

Next week's episode looks sad...


----------



## Heath-kkf

Re: Tuesday nights episode. Pretty boring, IMO. Not much to say about it. 

Other than you would think she would've known better to protect herself knowing her sister was a young mom and how difficult that is. Makes me wonder sometimes if this show is even any sort of deterrent to some girls when for some girls their own sisters having a kid young isn't even a deterrent.

But her baby is super cute if you see recent photos from her fan page on facebook.


----------



## AlovesJ

Jordan (the one with the clingy twin sister) from this season is pregnant with baby #2. 

http://starcasm.net/archives/101588


----------



## DC-Cutie

AlovesJ said:


> Jordan (the one with the clingy twin sister) from this season is pregnant with baby #2.
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/101588



I can't imagine the US Air Force will approve them being on the full Teen Mom series...


----------



## ILuvShopping

i bet they(or she) aren't going to feel so happy and fuzzy about it when he's off to training for months while she's stuck at home and alone with 2 young babies.


----------



## MM83

What the hell? Seriously? At this stage in their lives, why aren't these girls outfitted with long term b.c.? They obviously aren't smart enough to remember to actually take the pill or use condoms.

They have so much changing and growing up to do. As I've said before, I changed so much from 19-25, I'm almost a completely different person. I would be terrified to get married at 19, with two kids and move away. I predict her co-dependent sister will be moving in with them, while Brian is on leave.


----------



## pursegrl12

17 with 2 kids under 2?!?!?! holy cow!!!! i mean her son is only what? 7-8 months old?


----------



## aklein

MM83 said:


> What the hell? Seriously? At this stage in their lives, why aren't these girls outfitted with long term b.c.? They obviously aren't smart enough to remember to actually take the pill or use condoms.
> 
> They have so much changing and growing up to do. As I've said before, I changed so much from 19-25, I'm almost a completely different person. I would be terrified to get married at 19, with two kids and move away. I predict her co-dependent sister will be moving in with them, while Brian is on leave.


 
I know.  She would be a prime candidate for Mirena and it would be super cheap at Planned Parenthood.  Sheesh.


----------



## MM83

This poor girl, she needs serious psychological help. She's headed straight for post partum depression. 

Did I hear right? Did she get pregnant on 101 Dalmatian sheets?


----------



## bonchicgenre

^She sure did! This couple seems VERY young (emotionally) and has a lot of work ahead of them.

I really don't understand how parents don't put their children on b.c. when they were teen parents themselves. But women often don't want to take it or don't agree, I'm 22 and many of my friends use no protection. That's something I will NEVER understand.


----------



## Heath-kkf

^^ You can give them the tools, but essentially there is no way to ENSURE that they use them or even use them correctly. (unless you put them on the injection, arm implant, or IUD). Even with the injection, there is somewhat of a failure rate if you miss appointments or what not and don't use a backup.

It's ultimately up to the teen. Scary enough as it is.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i went to my mom and told her i wanted to be put on bc because of my horrible periods lol
which was 50% true   but i didn't feel like saying "hey mom, i'm having sex - will you pay for bc for me?"  so if i made it a health issue (i had horrid cramps EVERY month) i didn't feel so bad.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Very true, that's why I said even at my age girl's do nothing. Just surprising to me but in my sorority when we talked about sex education once most girls didn't have it in their highschools or their parents were not open about it which surprised me.

I live in a country with the highest pregnancy and STD rate in our state and graduated with 13 girls with babies, I know it happens I'm just surprised it happens as much as it does.


----------



## Lanier

This poor girl is begging for attention from her mom.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Wow. This girl's mom is a DOOOOOZY. 

Yikes.


----------



## FlipDiver

It's unfortunate how many of these girls end up getting sectioned.


----------



## Miss Kris

sarahloveslouis said:


> Wow. This girl's mom is a DOOOOOZY.
> 
> Yikes.



This mom is making me seriously angry. What a *****.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Miss Kris said:


> This mom is making me seriously angry. What a *****.



OMG YES. I would just love to light her up and give her a piece of my mind.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

FlipDiver said:


> It's unfortunate how many of these girls end up getting sectioned.



It's unfortunate how many WOMEN in general are sectioned, too! But that's a whole other discussion.


----------



## FlipDiver

OMG is this mother forreal?  She's asking her anorexic daughter to go on a diet with her?!


----------



## Miss Kris

Is she really asking her daughter with an eating disorder to diet with her?!


----------



## FlipDiver

sarahloveslouis said:


> It's unfortunate how many WOMEN in general are sectioned, too! But that's a whole other discussion.



Agreed, let's not open up that can of worms! (along with breastfeeding, or lack thereof...)


----------



## Lanier

I'm glad she called her mom out on their dysfunctional relationship.


----------



## Miss Kris

sarahloveslouis said:


> OMG YES. I would just love to light her up and give her a piece of my mind.



seriously me too!  I want to smack this POS.  No wonder her daughter is a head case


----------



## sarahloveslouis

FlipDiver said:


> Agreed, let's not open up that can of worms! (along with breastfeeding, or lack thereof...)



LOL agreed!


----------



## selkiewriter

Miss Kris said:


> Is she really asking her daughter with an eating disorder to diet with her?!



She should be asking her daughter to drink a milkshake and eat a cheese burger. This girl has serious body image issues and clearly her mother is not big on helping.


----------



## FlipDiver

Sad.  

At least her baby daddy was supportive...


----------



## FlipDiver

FlipDiver said:


> OMG is this mother forreal?  She's asking her anorexic daughter to go on a diet with her?!





Miss Kris said:


> Is she really asking her daughter with an eating disorder to diet with her?!



Hah jinx!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Miss Kris said:


> seriously me too!  I want to smack this POS.  No wonder her daughter is a head case



Girl is a head case, mom is a head case, the girl's boyfriend is surprisingly likable! Mom's boyfriend is disgusting. 

"Hey daughter, let's put ourselves on a diet! I know you battle anorexia but this sounds like an awesome plan! You are looking like a fatty after popping out your fat baby, fat fat fat"


----------



## sarahloveslouis

FlipDiver said:


> Hah jinx!



Triple jinx!!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

sarahloveslouis said:


> Girl is a head case, mom is a head case, the girl's boyfriend is surprisingly likable! Mom's boyfriend is disgusting.
> 
> "Hey daughter, let's put ourselves on a diet! I know you battle anorexia but this sounds like an awesome plan! You are looking like a fatty after popping out your fat baby, fat fat fat"



I didn't catch the mom's bf... what was he like?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

FlipDiver said:


> I didn't catch the mom's bf... what was he like?



A young, slimy douche bag.


----------



## FlipDiver

sarahloveslouis said:


> A young, slimy douche bag.



Too bad.  Young and slimy is the worst category of douche bag.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

FlipDiver said:


> Too bad.  Young and slimy is the worst category of douche bag.



Yeah he never spoke. Just stood there. 

It's unfortunate ANY time a single parent chooses sex over their children, regardless of circumstances.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

selkiewriter said:


> She should be asking her daughter to drink a milkshake and eat a cheese burger. This girl has serious body image issues and clearly her mother is not big on helping.



Maybe TWO cheeseburgers.


----------



## Heath-kkf

FlipDiver said:


> It's unfortunate how many of these girls end up getting sectioned.



I guess I don't see it that way. This season 2 of 7 have been sectioned, from what I recall. (counting next weeks episode)

They were for legitimate reasons as the one girl had twins and this girl obviously wasn't going to be able to handle a natural birth as she was so small and wasn't dilating normally. 

I think my opinion would be different if they had asked to be sectioned because they just didn't want to go through the pain or something. But it seems like none of the girls wanted the surgery (and scars) but it was reasonably necessary.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Heath-kkf said:


> I guess I don't see it that way. This season 2 of 7 have been sectioned, from what I recall. (counting next weeks episode)
> 
> They were for legitimate reasons as the one girl had twins and this girl obviously wasn't going to be able to handle a natural birth as she was so small and wasn't dilating normally.
> 
> I think my opinion would be different if they had asked to be sectioned because they just didn't want to go through the pain or something. But it seems like none of the girls wanted the surgery (and scars) but it was reasonably necessary.



Yes, it hasn't seemed like there were as many sections in this season as in seasons prior.


----------



## Lanier

Apparently the girl in this episode and her boyfriend are not together anymore but are on good terms.


----------



## FlipDiver

Heath-kkf said:


> I guess I don't see it that way. This season 2 of 7 have been sectioned, from what I recall. (counting next weeks episode)
> 
> They were for legitimate reasons as the one girl had twins and this girl obviously wasn't going to be able to handle a natural birth as she was so small and wasn't dilating normally.
> 
> I think my opinion would be different if they had asked to be sectioned because they just didn't want to go through the pain or something. But it seems like none of the girls wanted the surgery (and scars) but it was reasonably necessary.



It just seems that the girls really aren't as well informed as they can be about their birthing options.  Being pregnant with twins doesn't mean a c-section is automatically necessary.  Feels like many of these girls give up so easily and just accept what other people tell them without question, like how her mother said she'd be "tuckered out" with a vaginal birth.  

Again, I don't want to turn this into an L&D argument, but from personal experience I know that many people often push laboring mothers into getting drugs, IVS, forced breaking of waters to intentionally speed up labor but usually just end up in dry, painful births.  That's all optional.  

Okay, rant over.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

FlipDiver said:


> It just seems that the girls really aren't as well informed as they can be about their birthing options. Being pregnant with twins doesn't mean a c-section is automatically necessary. Feels like many of these girls give up so easily and just accept what other people tell them without question, like how her mother said she'd be "tuckered out" with a vaginal birth.
> 
> Again, I don't want to turn this into an L&D argument, but from personal experience I know that many people often push laboring mothers into getting drugs, IVS, forced breaking of waters to intentionally speed up labor but usually just end up in dry, painful births. That's all optional.
> 
> Okay, rant over.


 
ITA. +1 

It's important to be a well-informed mommy, whether you are 15 or 35.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

FlipDiver said:


> her mother said she'd be "tuckered out" with a vaginal birth.


 
Right.

I just want to express again what a worthless POS this mother is. She makes Bahhhhbara look like a saint.


----------



## IBleedOrange

The "mother" on tonight's episode was deplorable. I was shocked that she was asking for $300/month in rent money from them (on top of food costs). I know that teen parents have it rough, but I don't think that she should make it any more difficult on them!

Additionally, if they're paying rent, they're probably entitled to some sort of renters' rights. I'm sure that this would mean that the mother would have to keep working heat in the home. I won't even go into how awful it was of her to suggest a diet.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I usually try not to comment too much about the personal aspect of the show. Editing is a *&(^&. This episode was edited to make the mom look especially bad. By editing, you would think the girl had no one else besides her friends. But she has other siblings, half-siblings, step mom and now she is currently living with her father, actually. 

The episode also failed to say that she had been on the pill when she got pregnant but was forgetting to take them.


----------



## aklein

FlipDiver said:


> It just seems that the girls really aren't as well informed as they can be about their birthing options. Being pregnant with twins doesn't mean a c-section is automatically necessary. Feels like many of these girls give up so easily and just accept what other people tell them without question, like how her mother said she'd be "tuckered out" with a vaginal birth.
> 
> Again, I don't want to turn this into an L&D argument, but from personal experience I know that many people often push laboring mothers into getting drugs, IVS, forced breaking of waters to intentionally speed up labor but usually just end up in dry, painful births. That's all optional.
> 
> Okay, rant over.


 
This times a million billion fafillion.



Heath-kkf said:


> I usually try not to comment too much about the personal aspect of the show. Editing is a *&(^&. This episode was edited to make the mom look especially bad. By editing, you would think the girl had no one else besides her friends. But she has other siblings, half-siblings, step mom and now she is currently living with her father, actually.
> 
> *The episode also failed to say that she had been on the pill when she got pregnant but was forgetting to take them*.


 
The episodes seem to say that a lot.  The girls say they were on the pill and got pregnant.  When usually, we later find out they just started the pill and weren't using back up methods or weren't taking the pill every day.  As someone that has worked in maternal and child health, that drives me up a while because it perpetuates the stereotype that birth control doesn't work.


----------



## ILuvShopping

all i could think about during this episode was "this poor girl" - no motherly support at all. she was going in to labor and her mom told her to just go back to bed!?!?

i'm sad that her and her boyfriend broke up... he seemed like good support for her. 

and while i agree that episodes are usually editing in a certain way...the fact that she said at the beginning that she hardly talks to her dad... but that she's apparently now living with him speaks volumes to me about her relationship with her mother.  and i'm glad she's at her dad's since now she's not with the baby's father. i was worried she was living alone. 

and i can't believe her mom was asking for $300... really???? i could see "hey, you're on your own for groceries and baby stuff, but feel free to stay here since i never do". it'd be one thing if her mom felt they were taking over the house but she was never there!


----------



## aklein

This poor girl clearly needs help -- not eating and not taking her prenatal vitamins.  Her poor baby.  The only thing more frightening than the episode is the comments that scroll on it when you watch in on mtv.com


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was sad for her that she obviously needed help and when the nutritionist suggest they eat together so that she would be accountable the mom said "well i always thought it would be easier if she ate alone"

makes me wonder how she ended up being in the hospital for anorexia because it's obvious her mom is in total denial of that situation. she doesn't want to help her at all.


----------



## qudz104

i felt very badly for kayla.. im sure editing may play a  role in the show, but her mom really seems heartless. im sure no mom must be jumping with joy that their teenage daughter is pregnant, but most of the ones on the show are at least kind of supportive, and this one seems like she hardly cares about her daughter and just goes to see her bf all the time. on top of asking rent from them, comeon, the poor kids cant get stuff for their baby now that they have to pay rent and all!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

qudz104 said:


> i felt very badly for kayla.. im sure editing may play a role in the show, but her mom really seems heartless. im sure no mom must be jumping with joy that their teenage daughter is pregnant, but most of the ones on the show are at least kind of supportive, and this one seems like she hardly cares about her daughter and just goes to see her bf all the time. on top of asking rent from them, comeon, the poor kids cant get stuff for their baby now that they have to pay rent and all!


 
I agree. Editing or not, the interactions that we *did* see between the mother and daughter were cold and emotionless. 

I don't think that we can blame editing for the mother's $hitty behavior.


----------



## Heath-kkf

LOL, I was just saying I try to not comment too much because I don't know the back story between these people. I don't know what truly went on when that girl was pregnant. Whether she was eating or not,etc. I just know what MTV wants me to know. Not "blaming" editing for anything.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Heath-kkf said:


> LOL, I was just saying I try to not comment too much because I don't know the back story between these people. I don't know what truly went on when that girl was pregnant. Whether she was eating or not,etc. I just know what MTV wants me to know. Not "blaming" editing for anything.


 
Definitely! I wasn't calling you out for blaming editing at all! I try my absolute best (no one's perfect though) not to form judgments on the people portrayed in this show. It's like a train wreck I won't stop watching. 

MTV definitely shows us what MTV wants to show us, and nothing more. All we saw her eat was *a* chip, some vanilla wafers, and brownie batter. 

Who knows what really went on? Only the people who lived it. All I know is I have a really bad taste in my mouth about mommy dearest.


----------



## qudz104

it is totally a train wreck that i cant tear my eyes away from, lol! i have to cook dinner and here i am watching a marathon of this show. i cant comment on the girls anorexia, but i definitely didnt like the mom at all.


----------



## FlipDiver

Anyone watching?  

These girls are having babies and are still taking geometry in school...


----------



## AlovesJ

I caught the last 30 minutes of Kayla's episode. Her mom was so mean! Asking her recovering anorexic daughter to go on a diet, and asking for $300 rent.....horrible!!

On to this week's episode. I'm sorry, but who is the uncle to scold Izabella. I don't get the point in making a pregnant girl feel even worse by telling her how disappointed the pregnancy is. It's done. What could she do now to change it? I always hate the whole parent pregnancy conversation the producers make them have.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yeah, 2 of them so far this season were only sophomores in high school when they got pregnant. This girl was only 15. One of the youngest according to starcasm. 

Weird to think I hadn't even had my first kiss by age 15.

Whoa, holy stretch marks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so the boy can stay, but he can't stay in the same bedroom....  well what good does that do NOW?


----------



## AlovesJ

Heath-kkf said:


> Yeah, 2 of them so far this season were only sophomores in high school when they got pregnant. This girl was only 15. One of the youngest according to starcasm.
> 
> Weird to think I hadn't even had my first kiss by age 15.
> 
> *Whoa, holy stretch marks*.



I know!


----------



## FlipDiver

They should super HD zoom in on the stretch marks.  Maybe it'll prevent some girls from getting preggo.


----------



## AlovesJ

Not only teens. No zoom needed!


----------



## AlovesJ

This uncle needs to go mind his own business. The Dad had the right idea, and it makes total sense. These parents remind me of Jo's parents.


----------



## FlipDiver

Baby daddy's head is so tiny.


----------



## FlipDiver

These kids can have entire conversations without moving their lips. It's crazy.

Also, it's not necessary to drown a baby during a christening.


----------



## buzzytoes

Izabella looks like ScarJo.


----------



## gsmom

Holy ambien!! I was watching, took an ambien, had some ice cream, and can't remember anything except for yelling at my 18 yr old about not gettting pregnant, ever, but especially while she still lives with me. So, was there some big revelation at the end?


----------



## buzzytoes

At the end of the new one? Turned out the baby daddy had not been going to high school online like he was supposed to be so he couldn't get into the community college. He promised to step up his game and that was pretty much it.


----------



## qudz104

DC-Cutie said:


> so the boy can stay, but he can't stay in the same bedroom....  well what good does that do NOW?



lol, exactly. i dont get when the parents are like, no, you guys cant move in together or stay in the same room.. maybe so there isnt a baby #2?


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm hoping that this is the last season of 16&P. I'd rather watch TM & TM2*~*


----------



## qudz104

i just watched the episode, and while all the girls seem similar enough, i kind of liked the can do attitude of izabella.. she had a good support system with her parents and was determined to do well in school and make something out of herself.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I have never watched this show. I always mean to, but I just never work up the energy. I turned it on for five minutes once and that's all I lasted. I can't believe how famous these girls have become for just getting pregnant as a teenager. I always see them on the cover of magazines in the grocery store, which, by the way, gets really old. I don't really get how this warrants a television show...MTV at its finest I suppose.


----------



## Lanier

qudz104 said:


> i just watched the episode, and while all the girls seem similar enough, i kind of liked the can do attitude of izabella.. she had a good support system with her parents and was determined to do well in school and make something out of herself.



I agree - I also liked her attitude about her boyfriend (like she wasn't scared to leave him if he continued to slack off). She seemed slightly more pragmatic then some of the other girls on the show.


----------



## MM83

Bless that sweet child's heart, he has his Daddy's ears. My goodness, those are like car doors. 

I liked this couple, I liked her family (even her jerky uncle- at least he cares), I think she'll do alright. 

The only thing that bugs me, is I read somewhere she got a BMW, for her 16th Birthday? "Hey! Lie to your friends, have lots of sex and hide this pregnancy! You win a new _caaarrrrrr!_" At least they didn't show that part. Good grief.


----------



## qudz104

^^ haha, she mustve gone straight from MTVs "my sweet 16" to "16 and pregnant"


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can't believe her uncle (her dad's brother?) was telling her parents they shouldn't be helping them.  He appeared to only have a small child so I doubt he would make his child suffer if he were in the same situation.
I understand if parents aren't able to help... but when they are and they do I think it's great.

and boy did she get lucky having a mom with a daycare! That seems to be the biggest issue with all these teen moms - no one to look after the baby so they can go back to school.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Sheesh, as much time as this girl spend on her blue and white eyeshadow maybe she should have taken 5 minutes to learn how to use the pill properly. 

From what I read on starcasm...train wreck.


----------



## FlipDiver

I think it's sad that half these kids need subtitles in order for the audience to understand what they're saying.


----------



## gsmom

omfrickin'G...this idiot talking this girl, who is trying to come to a really difficult decision, out of it, is so frustrating. he needs to trip down a flight of stairs, stat.


----------



## Heath-kkf

She should have turned around and asked HIM if he wants to be a grandfather at 30 years old. I bet any money that is what he will be since they kept that baby.


----------



## FlipDiver

Another c-section.  Surprise, surprise.


----------



## MM83

I think I'll skip this week's episode. I read the Starcasm breakdown and it just looks infuriating.


----------



## selkiewriter

I forgot this was on and I started watching halfway through the episode. I turned it on just as she was keeping a jug of urine in her fridge and I was confused :weird:


----------



## Heath-kkf

selkiewriter said:


> I forgot this was on and I started watching halfway through the episode. I turned it on just as she was keeping a jug of urine in her fridge and I was confused :weird:



Her feet were super swollen so doctor thought she was at risk for preeclampsia so she had to keep urine samples.


----------



## MM83

I turned it off when she said her and her bf had been together for two months, she forgot to take birth control for three days and that her boyfriend was 15 (FIFTEEN!!!!). 

She's an idiot. Can we make an entire week of sex ed, where the only thing they do in class is write and speak the following words "_If you skip a pill, you could get pregnant. If you do not use a condom properly you could get pregnant. If you don't use anything at all, you WILL get pregnant._"

SMDH. These girls are beyond stupid. "Who knew just three days could change our lives like this?" Uh, the entire world.

I am kind of thinking she got pregnant on purpose. Which, if that is true, that poor child. I also read that she named him Kay'Den? I only know about 20 kids named that (not spelled that way), or some variation of it. I'm not overly fond of the name or the "creative" spelling, but that's my opinion.


----------



## qudz104

^^ ita with all those points. is she the first teen mom whose baby daddy is younger then her? like, this guy had no idea what was going on. he was into his school and sports, and rightfully so, hes 15!!! ok, you feel the need to have sex really early on in life, whatever, thats a personal choice, but please, you have to consider that not taking proper precautions can lead to pregnancy and a child that you are responsible for the rest of your life. 

i wish she had gone the adoption route. it would given her kid a better life and both she and the guy couldve gone on to live their lives too.


----------



## IBleedOrange

I was devastated that she got no support from anyone when she was considering adoption. Her own mother didn't even step in and say it might bs a good idea, and that was after being a teen mom herself!! I have no idea how/where two kids with no jobs who come from single-parent homes are going to be able to find the physical and financial support they need to raise this child. FFS, Baby's Daddy lives thirty minutes away from her and isn't even old enough to drive!!

Also, did anyone else hear her mom mention how she was "in the hole" over her medical bills? It makes me think that none of them probably had insurance (or much of it). 

As much as I love this show, I'm about over hearing the same excuses every week (aka I had no knowledge of how birth control actually works).


----------



## MM83

Beyond teen pregnancy and altering the course of your life completely, having sex so early, opens these girls up to a slew of health issues. Primarily STD's, some if left untreated cause irreparable damage (even death) or infertility. To short change yourself so early in the game, is awful. Someday, I know these girls will wish they had waited, when they're stable and responsible.



> As much as I love this show, I'm about over hearing the same excuses every week (aka I had no knowledge of how birth control actually works).



As the officer who pulled me over last, told me, "Ignorance is no excuse." I'm about damn sick of hearing "I HAD NO IDEA skipping my pills for days/weeks would get me pregnant!" I want to slap them.


----------



## labelwhore04

I can't stand all these new girls, i'm only a fan of the first season of 16 and pregnant and the ORIGINAL teen mom(farrah, maci, catelynn, amber). I can't wait till the 3rd season premieres in july. All these new girls just seem so stupid, i can't even watch, it's just depressing.


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> As the officer who pulled me over last, told me, "Ignorance is no excuse." I'm about damn sick of hearing "I HAD NO IDEA skipping my pills for days/weeks would get me pregnant!" I want to slap them.



no sh$T - when i was younger i NEVER had the sex talk. we never had it in school and my parents never talked to me about it. but I was smart enough to know that sex could lead to getting pregnant. i was TERRIFIED of it. so much that when i started becoming sexually active with my boyfriend that I lied to my mom and said I wanted BC because of my horrible cramps.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's amazing that during the reunion specials or even on the show, NOBODY talks about STDs


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> it's amazing that during the reunion specials or even on the show, NOBODY talks about STDs




THANK YOU! You know some of these girls have or had something, with the numbers as high as they are....but like they would ever agree to show that.

I was just thinking about that last night. I think that would make the biggest difference with lowering pregnancy rates, if they spoke about it more. I mean if they're able to get pregnant, they're very able to get an STD, or two, or three. If day cares in school are common place, I'm pretty sure the student body is just passing around STD's.


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh Amber...

""Teen Mom" star Amber Portwood was rushed to the hospital hours ago in Indiana -- after she allegedly threatened to take her own life ... TMZ has learned.

Cops in Anderson, IN tell TMZ, someone called police from Amber's home -- claiming the 21-year-old "was depressed and threatening to end her life."

According to law enforcement, Amber did not appear to be injured when cops arrived -- and she was promptly taken to a nearby medical facility for further evaluation.

We're told Amber is still in the hospital."

http://www.tmz.com/


----------



## Heath-kkf

Nothing but a cry out for help. But why would she do that when she has a 2 1/2 year old child who is going to see that one day. I think custody of Leah is best with someone other than Amber for a long time.

Coming up tonight: 14 year old who gets pregnant and thinks its "her job to see her baby's first steps, not theirs" (referring to potential adoption). Sheesh what is wrong with these kids. Did not rub me the right way from the previews.

Also, an unseen moments special tonight at 11.


----------



## Miss Kris

The baby from tonight needs to be given up for adoption.  So sad.  Neither are fit to be parents


----------



## Lola69

Did u guys just see that crazy lady about to attack that pregnant girl. I am sorry that is a no no. Yes they are young and they should'nt be having that baby, but still that was uncalled for crazyness!! Then that other mom asking for her son to be home more??!? Give me a break he has to take care of his responisbilities and not leave it up just to the mother. I don't know this whole season makes me sick. Sorry don't know anyone's names so referring to the unseen moments.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Lola69 said:


> Did u guys just see that crazy lady about to attack that pregnant girl. I am sorry that is a no no. Yes they are young and they should'nt be having that baby, but still that was uncalled for crazyness!! Then that other mom asking for her son to be home more??!? Give me a break he has to take care of his responisbilities and not leave it up just to the mother. I don't know this whole season makes me sick. Sorry don't know anyone's names so referring to the unseen moments.


 
I saw exactly what you are referring to. I wanted to throw up. 

I cannot believe the drama and craziness coming from that lady. 


The poor girl... she may not be responsible but doesn't deserve the verbal abuse.


----------



## selkiewriter

I really hope I misheard this, but on this most recent Taylor episode, was she making it sound like if the baby wasn't a girl she would have considered putting it up for adoption?


----------



## Heath-kkf

^^ Don't know what part you are referring to? I guess I don't pay that close enough attention. But it wouldn't surprise me considering her lack of maturity at 15. Quote "It's not fair that I should have to be the one to sit home with the baby and do home schooling".


----------



## michie

All I have to say about her is: (after watching the 'Unseen' epi): HOW the KCUF can you not want to breast feed when you NOR your baby's daddy have a job, a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out???


----------



## FlipDiver

michie said:


> All I have to say about her is: (after watching the 'Unseen' epi): HOW the KCUF can you not want to breast feed when you NOR your baby's daddy have a job, a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out???



I know why... bc breastfeeding is tough, and she gets free formula and WIC, so why bother?


----------



## michie

She also said it would be like "letting your kid suck your toe"...


----------



## mcb100

I feel bad for that girl. I think she is somewhat smart. I also liked in the beginning when Nathan seemed to really want to be there for her and the baby, but now I'm starting not to like him so much....it seems like he's always complaining.

and was she really that surprised that she has to do homeschooling? I mean, come on, if the baby's father has to go to work everyday, I mean, who is going to stay home and watch the baby? Babies can't look after themselves.


----------



## qudz104

this show seriously depresses me. i thought it would be fun to watch shows about pregnancy while being pregnant but honestly, it scares the crap out of me. granted, thankfully i am not anywhere near the situations these kids are in (unmarried, teenagers, in HS, kinda absent BF, mediocre support from parents etc) but still, i guess its how they kind of dont care about their childs future.. i guess im not wording it right, but all i can say is i will probably not be watching another season of it, even if theres nothing else on.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ after they show them all bawling from pain while being in labor it makes it even more certain for me that i don't want to give birth to a kid lol - and i'm almost 30!


----------



## NYCBelle

It was so sad to see yesterday's show especially with the drug addict mom but thank God she got help and hopefully she is staying sober. I felt bad for that girl she was practically homeless.  Hopefully she moved back to Jersey as soon as graduation was over. That baby daddy of hers was completely useless.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Well, he was a Sophomore in High School. I'm really not surprised that it turned out the way it did.


----------



## Belle49

NYCBelle said:


> It was so sad to see yesterday's show especially with the drug addict mom but thank God she got help and hopefully she is staying sober. I felt bad for that girl she was practically homeless.  Hopefully she moved back to Jersey as soon as graduation was over. That baby daddy of hers was completely useless.




The mom looked good 'sober' you can tell she was in a different place. I hope the girl moved back home as well.


----------



## NYCBelle

Belle49 said:


> The mom looked good 'sober' you can tell she was in a different place. I hope the girl moved back home as well.



I'm sure we'll find out in the reunion but in the aftershow clip online she says that he doesn't make an effort to see the baby and that he refuses to see the baby if she's around...smh! brat


----------



## Karheart

labelwhore04 said:


> I can't stand all these new girls, i'm only a fan of the first season of 16 and pregnant and the ORIGINAL teen mom(farrah, maci, catelynn, amber). I can't wait till the 3rd season premieres in july. All these new girls just seem so stupid, i can't even watch, it's just depressing.


 
I totally agree.


----------



## qudz104

i know the guy didnt help out much, and not to defend him but like someone else said, he was just a sophomore and i dont think he equated pregnancy with a child that needs care 24/7. i teared up when he was crying, but thats just my hormones acting up, lol. i felt bad for that girl too, staying in texas and the negative environment just so she could finish up school. she seemed dedicated to graduate, and since she had good grades, thats very commendable. i hope shes in jersey now with her mom and hopefully going to college or applying for college.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Did anyone else notice that they induced her at 39 weeks?


----------



## FlipDiver

IBleedOrange said:


> Did anyone else notice that they induced her at 39 weeks?



I didn't see the first part... what was their explanation for inducing at 39 weeks? Edema?


----------



## IBleedOrange

FlipDiver said:


> I didn't see the first part... what was their explanation for inducing at 39 weeks? Edema?



IIRC, they didn't give a reason. It could've been poor editing, but she went in for her 39 week appointment and the nurse told her that they'd like her to come in on Thursday so they could induce her.


----------



## FlipDiver

IBleedOrange said:


> IIRC, they didn't give a reason. It could've been poor editing, but she went in for her 39 week appointment and the nurse told her that they'd like her to come in on Thursday so they could induce her.



Hmm I'm sure the doc was going on vacation or golf tourney or some other compelling reason


----------



## ILuvShopping

i kinda thought something seemed a little 'off' with the girl's mom also....


did anyone watch the "where are they now?"


----------



## Heath-kkf

ILuvShopping said:


> i kinda thought something seemed a little 'off' with the girl's mom also....
> 
> 
> did anyone watch the "where are they now?"



I didn't realize it was new, so I missed about half of it. From what I know they haven't replayed it that often this week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm lost, why was the girl not living with her mother?


----------



## qudz104

i think the girls parents were separated, mom was in jersey and the dad was in texas. if she went to jersey to live with her mom, she would have to repeat 12th grade and she didnt want to do that. also she wanted to give her kid the two parent thing, and since her bf was underage, he couldnt pick up and move to jersey with her. 

ps, what is wrong with being induced at 39 weeks? is that very late or eaaly or something? i ask since i have no clue about inducing or any of that lol.


----------



## IBleedOrange

qudz104 said:


> i think the girls parents were separated, mom was in jersey and the dad was in texas. if she went to jersey to live with her mom, she would have to repeat 12th grade and she didnt want to do that. also she wanted to give her kid the two parent thing, and since her bf was underage, he couldnt pick up and move to jersey with her.
> 
> ps, what is wrong with being induced at 39 weeks? is that very late or eaaly or something? i ask since i have no clue about inducing or any of that lol.



An average pregnancy is about 40 weeks. Any decent doctor wouldn't induce someone before then unless there was a good reason for it. The girl wasn't overdue and they didn't say anything about her or the baby being at risk, so it seemed like overkill. 

Was the girl 18? I'm trying to figure out why her "concerned" mother didn't pention the court for custody when the dad kicked her out. The girl's mother seemed to have a few screws loose. Just a bad situation for everyone all the way around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

IBleedOrange said:


> An average pregnancy is about 40 weeks. Any decent doctor wouldn't induce someone before then unless there was a good reason for it. The girl wasn't overdue and they didn't say anything about her or the baby being at risk, so it seemed like overkill.
> 
> Was the girl 18? I'm trying to figure out why her "concerned" mother didn't pention the court for custody when the dad kicked her out. The girl's mother seemed to have a few screws loose. Just a bad situation for everyone all the way around.



you just answered my next question "where is her father?"...

I agree, her mother seemed a bit 'off'.  All I know is, if I told my mother that my BF's crackhead mother was calling me all kinds of bishes and hoes, she's be on he next train, plane, or automobile on her way to pick me up and give the mother her own tongue lashing!  

the Grandmother seemed to be very sane and talking some sense.


----------



## MM83

I tell you what, my mother would have been on the next thing smokin' down to Texas and crackhead, would never know what hit her. That mess was ridiculous! I felt sorry for Allison, but she knew her bf's mother was unstable and on drugs, yet she still provoked her. 

I'm glad she's in Jersey now, but her mother seems a little off too. And why could she not make it until a month after the baby came? Again, my mother would have been there. Then again, maybe I'm spoiled, hell, I could probably call my mom right now and ask for Starbucks and she'd bring it. Ok, I am spoiled. Never mind. 

I did like the fact that Allison told Joey that she was starting to resent him. She had to speak to him like he was 3, but at least she warned him. I don't know why, but it struck me as mature that she was able to recognize what she was feeling.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm lost, why was the girl not living with her mother?



at the beginning she said that when her parents split up that she had to go live with her dad because her mom could not afford to take care of her.


----------



## Belle49

MM83 said:


> I tell you what, my mother would have been on the next thing smokin' down to Texas and crackhead, would never know what hit her. That mess was ridiculous! I felt sorry for Allison, but she knew her bf's mother was unstable and on drugs, yet she still provoked her.
> 
> I'm glad she's in Jersey now, but her mother seems a little off too. And why could she not make it until a month after the baby came? Again, my mother would have been there. Then again, maybe I'm spoiled, hell, I could probably call my mom right now and ask for Starbucks and she'd bring it. Ok, I am spoiled. Never mind.
> 
> I did like the fact that Allison told Joey that she was starting to resent him. She had to speak to him like he was 3, but at least she warned him. I don't know why, but it struck me as mature that she was able to recognize what she was feeling.




Ha this post made me laugh all because you came to the conclusion that your spoiled.


----------



## MM83

Belle49 said:


> Ha this post made me laugh all because you came to the conclusion that your spoiled.



 I can't help it, my Momma loves me.


----------



## Miss Kris

FINALLY Farrah admits to the boob job!  Way to kick off the new season!


----------



## Heath-kkf

She couldn't admit to it before now, per their MTV contracts.

Did she have a hard time affording it, though? With MTV pay and whatever income she has?


----------



## Miss Kris

Heath-kkf said:


> She couldn't admit to it before now, per their MTV contracts.
> 
> Funny how she pretends she had a hard time affording it, though.



I know!  It's a drop in the bucket for her at this point.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Kris said:


> FINALLY Farrah admits to the boob job!  Way to kick off the new season!



Way to go teen mom! Nothing says responsibility like a teen mom living at her mothers house, working a minimum wage job struggling to figure out how she can afford a boob job

It's amazing that Kyle and Ryan haven't met after all this time.


----------



## Miss Kris

How is she not getting approved for loans with her bank account?  Why does she even need a loan?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I see Farrah sliding down a pole or posing spread eagle in some seedy magazine...


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> I see Farrah sliding down a pole or posing spread eagle in some seedy magazine...



She was already posing slutty for a calendar!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Kris said:


> How is she not getting approved for loans with her bank account?  Why does she even need a loan?



Thats my question, too.  Why can't she dip into her MTV money. And she's probably getting a deal from the doctor in exchange for free advertisement.


----------



## Lola69

It's such BS how she has to come up with the money for boobs as she calls them. What has the world come to, MTV needs to stick with music. I still don't know understand why it's even called music television, when it has become a network full of reality show circus'.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lola69 said:


> It's such BS how she has to come up with the money for boobs as she calls them. What has the world come to, MTV needs to stick with music. I still don't know understand why it's even called music television, when it has become a network full of reality show circus'.



Too right! I miss the days of downtown Julie brown, Kurt Loder (rip) and nothing but music videos...


----------



## Heath-kkf

Seems MTV is having a problem reconciling what is supposed to be "reality" television with the realities of the opportunities that open up to someone who is now considered a "television personality" of some sorts.

Like I said before, I still watch, but they should have stopped 'Teen Mom' after a season or two. The point wasn't to make these girls "reality tv" stars. 

But I do think it is good in that it does show that it doesn't get any easier to take care of children as they grow up into young kids ( as opposed to being babies). In many ways, it gets harder.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber and that nasty looking couch. Poor Leah, she has to live in filth!


----------



## Miss Kris

Lola69 said:


> It's such BS how she has to come up with the money for boobs as she calls them. What has the world come to, MTV needs to stick with music. I still don't know understand why it's even called music television, when it has become a network full of reality show circus'.



Oh, did you not notice the music playing as they took her topless pics for the boobs?!  MTV is totally all music.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Lola69 said:


> It's such BS how she has to come up with the money for boobs as she calls them. What has the world come to, MTV needs to stick with music. I still don't know understand why it's even called music television, when it has become a network full of reality show circus'.



It's not technically called "music television" anymore. It's just "M" TV. They stopped using any sort of logo that had "music" in it. Just like VH1 used to be "video hits" and now they don't even refer to it like that anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I thought Tyler was going to join the air force?


----------



## selkiewriter

... I just turned on the show. Did they seriously just show Farrah getting a boob job? How is that an investment for your child's future? WTF?


----------



## Miss Kris

selkiewriter said:


> ... I just turned on the show. Did they seriously just show Farrah getting a boob job? How is that an investment for your child's future? WTF?



And did you see how they had her poor daughter sit there like that?!


----------



## buzzytoes

I really need Amber and Gary to get a real bed and put some sheets on it. That mattress has been on the floor for like two years now.


----------



## selkiewriter

Mtv is re-showing the episode. I'm watching though this probably won't make it look any better that she's getting a boob job.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Another inconsistency, Maci is struggling financially to raise Bentley but she can afford to "take the summer off" and not work? 

Was this filmed last Summer 2010? Seems like it was. I'm only watching really because there's nothing else on. Kind of boring so far.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yeah I didn't understand that taking the summer off thing either. If you are relying on child support as your only source of income then you need to get a job.


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought Tyler was going to join the air force?



You have to graduate high school before you can be considered to go into the air force. At the time they filmed this episode (sometime late spring 2010, early summer 2010) neither Caitlyn nor Tyler had yet graduated high school. By the looks of Caitlyn's report card, seems like at least she was struggling with it.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Not much has changed.  Farrah is still self absorbed and being rotten to her parents, Gary & Amber are getting back together and then fighting, Maci is still dealing with a moron, and Tyler and Catelynn are still struggling and talking about Carly. 

Its cute though to see how the kids have grown. Bentley looks like such a serious lil man, and Leah is so adorable, as is Sophia. 

In the preview though you can see that Gary & Amber's yelling is starting to really effect poor Leah. I feel so bad for that little girl.

I thought CPS took her away from Amber??


----------



## labelwhore04

I thought it was pretty irresponsible of Farrah to get a boob job. It's expensive and she clearly couldn't afford it, not to mention she's only like 20, isn't that a little young to be getting plastic surgery?:wondering Im surprised her mom was supportive of it but i'm guessing she had to be if she wants any sort of relationship with farrah


----------



## coachariffic

labelwhore04 said:


> I thought it was pretty irresponsible of Farrah to get a boob job. It's expensive and she clearly couldn't afford it, not to mention she's only like 20, isn't that a little young to be getting plastic surgery?:wondering Im surprised her mom was supportive of it but i'm guessing she had to be if she wants any sort of relationship with farrah



She did breast feed for an ENTIRE week! That had to just destroy her boobs.

I think the "loan" think it just show for that they are supposed to be  struggling, which they clearly are not. But the boobs are an investment i  her future because if she is going to be on the pole or spread eagle in  hustler the boobs will have eventually paid for themselves!


I'm sorry but I spit out my water  when Ryan asked Maci if Kyle was slow.


----------



## br00kelynx

I think the most important question here is WHERE IS BUTCH?! Did I miss something?? I saw his name on the fridge in magnetic letters lol


----------



## Belle49

^^lmfao


----------



## luvs*it*

br00kelynx said:


> I think the most important question here is WHERE IS BUTCH?! Did I miss something?? *I saw his name on the fridge in magnetic letters lol*


----------



## gsmom

i think of all the girls farrah seems to be the most responsible, so if she wants a little work done on her girls, so be it.


----------



## Sassys

OKay, I have not watched this show since the original girls were on the 1st season and only watched it because I am staying at a friends house while on vacation.

Farrah - Still a spoiled brat who is very disrespectful to her father. What teenager who claims to be broke gets a boob job WTF!!!

Amber - I see some things have not changed.

Catelyn & Tyler - These kids are not parents, why are they still on this show???

Maci - I too thought Kyle was slow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think we all thought Kyle was slow...


----------



## Miss Kris

Luckily for us, we got to see Farrah's cry face post boob job.  As if we wouldn't see it enough all season long.


----------



## gsmom

haha! god, she cries ugly.


----------



## Lola69

Miss Kris said:


> Oh, did you not notice the music playing as they took her topless pics for the boobs?!  MTV is totally all music.







Heath-kkf said:


> It's not technically called "music television" anymore. It's just "M" TV. They stopped using any sort of logo that had "music" in it. Just like VH1 used to be "video hits" and now they don't even refer to it like that anymore.



I know but i still see that on the bottom of the screen under "M"tv. It still says music television. That's besides the point these people really need to get it together.


----------



## aklein

No one cries uglier than Dawson. Not even Farrah


----------



## pursegrl12

br00kelynx said:


> I think the most important question here is WHERE IS BUTCH?! Did I miss something?? I saw his name on the fridge in magnetic letters lol


 
  i just about died when i saw that.....


----------



## gsmom

oh...that pic should come with a warning...


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

aklein said:


> No one cries uglier than Dawson. Not even Farrah




:lolots:  Wonder if she knows she has the 2nd worse "ugly cry" on the planet? Gawd it is sooo annoying. 

I figured for sure she saw herself on tv last time and reworked her ugly cry, but nope there it was with her sore bubbies


----------



## gators

DC-Cutie said:


> Too right! I miss the days of downtown Julie brown, Kurt Loder (rip) and nothing but music videos...




Oh, I remember those days well!  I remember when mtv first came on with Martha Quinn.  They played music then.  Oh my gosh, I'm aging myself


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> Too right! I miss the days of downtown Julie brown, _*Kurt Loder (rip)*_ and nothing but music videos...



WTH!??! He's not dead, is he?!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> WTH!??! He's not dead, is he?!?



no, RIP to them being on MTV...


----------



## michie

This show has officially jumped the shark. These kids are paid and portraying themselves as poor teenagers. It's kinda hard to believe Farrah is struggling to raise Sophia when she's flipping thru pics on an iPad and just "financed" some new breasts...


----------



## Heath-kkf

^^ ITA. I always said they should have stopped after season 2. Its just making them "reality stars" now. And there is that difficulty of reconciling that with where they would be had they not been on this show. On the other hand, I do thing there are still some good points the show has to offer.

It would be different if it was some sort of update show or "where are they now?", but when it picks up "a few weeks" after the last season left off, it gets dull. 

And LOL at Maci trying to give Bentley a time out. Pretty sure he wasn't even 2 years old yet at the time. He's still in diapers and is barely vocal --  he probably doesn't  understand the concept of "time out". 

And wow, just wow, poor Leah. She is one baby who should have been placed for adoption. Amber can't even handle her and she wasn't even 2. No child deserves to grow up around her parents constantly arguing and cursing with no stability in her young life.


----------



## gsmom

Ditto on the Leah stuff ^^ You can already see how her little personality is being damaged by them. 

I was impressed by Farrah last night. Maybe she shines in contrast to these other girls who seem to be more idiotic, but I get the sense that she really loves her daughter and makes her the first priority.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still can't wrap my head around the fact that Kyle acts like he doesn't need to meet Ryan and Ryan hasn't put one foot in front of the other to go meet Klyle, a man that has been around Bentley for a long time.  

This just seems crazy.  I'm apalled at the fact Maci thinks it's OK and seemingly cute to have introduced Bentley to Kyle so early on in their relationship.


----------



## michie

And, remember, Maci was the one who was pissed because Ryan had his then GF around Bentley and "she wasn't even woman enough to get out the truck to introduce herself" to Maci.


----------



## Miss Kris

gsmom said:


> Ditto on the Leah stuff ^^ You can already see how her little personality is being damaged by them.
> 
> I was impressed by Farrah last night. Maybe she shines in contrast to these other girls who seem to be more idiotic, but I get the sense that she really loves her daughter and makes her the first priority.



Agree with Leah.  Did you all see how she keeps shaking her head and banging it around?  Something isn't right.  She is going to have tons of pent up anger from seeing her parents always acting like raging lunatics.  She really really needs to be taken away from them.


----------



## Miss Kris

michie said:


> And, remember, Maci was the one who was pissed because Ryan had his then GF around Bentley and "she wasn't even woman enough to get out the truck to introduce herself" to Maci.



Good point!  Maci is actually irritating me this season TBH.  She just seems to think everything is a big joke and nothing is serious.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Heath-kkf said:


> ^^ ITA. I always said they should have stopped after season 2. Its just making them "reality stars" now. And there is that difficulty of reconciling that with where they would be had they not been on this show. On the other hand, I do thing there are still some good points the show has to offer.
> 
> It would be different if it was some sort of update show or "where are they now?", but when it picks up "a few weeks" after the last season left off, it gets dull.
> 
> And LOL at Maci trying to give Bentley a time out. Pretty sure he wasn't even 2 years old yet at the time. He's still in diapers and is barely vocal --  he probably doesn't  understand the concept of "time out".
> 
> And wow, just wow, poor Leah. She is one baby who should have been placed for adoption. Amber can't even handle her and she wasn't even 2. No child deserves to grow up around her parents constantly arguing and cursing with no stability in her young life.



ITA with everything you said. Amber just get's under my skin. I honestly either hope the poor baby is taken away from her or Gary gets full custody. She's a bad mother and not fit to take care of Leah.

It really made me mad when Leah was on her little stool and her toy vanity and Amber grabbed her making her fall then she cries and Amber get's made. WELL MAYBE IF YOU WOULD FORCEFULLY GRAB YOUR DAUGHTER who didn't do anything wrong..... UGH


----------



## Miss Kris

Jeannam2008 said:


> ITA with everything you said. Amber just get's under my skin. I honestly either hope the poor baby is taken away from her or Gary gets full custody. She's a bad mother and not fit to take care of Leah.
> 
> It really made me mad when Leah was on her little stool and her toy vanity and Amber grabbed her making her fall then she cries and Amber get's made. WELL MAYBE IF YOU WOULD FORCEFULLY GRAB YOUR DAUGHTER who didn't do anything wrong..... UGH



Omg I felt so bad for her when she fell and hit her face on the vanity.  It was ambers fault that it happened and amber just left the room rather than seeing if she was ok. I seriously hope that little girl is taken and placed in a loving home.  Hopefully the damage isn't already done to Leah though.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Miss Kris said:


> Omg I felt so bad for her when she fell and hit her face on the vanity.  It was ambers fault that it happened and amber just left the room rather than seeing if she was ok. I seriously hope that little girl is taken and placed in a loving home.  Hopefully the damage isn't already done to Leah though.



I know. I'd really hate to see Leah grow up and be like her mother!!! I know in the previews for next weeks episode that Child Service's is called in. Leah deserves so much better. Amber needs to get serious help. Like go to rehab for her anger.


----------



## Miss Kris

Jeannam2008 said:


> I know. I'd really hate to see Leah grow up and be like her mother!!! I know in the previews for next weeks episode that Child Service's is called in. Leah deserves so much better. Amber needs to get serious help. Like go to rehab for her anger.



Gary needs to grow a pair too though and stop acting like a dog with it's tail between it's legs.  He is not helping his daughter at all by allowing her around Amber.  I almost had a cow at that water park too...how they were just letting her run around like a crazy child.  So dangerous.  And when that water dumped on her?!  I just wanted to jump through the tv and grab her


----------



## lkrp123

Can someone PLEASE explain to me why this Farrah bish got breast implants?!?!?!!?!?!?

HOW is she paying for this? MTV $$? A comp by the doctor??


----------



## michie

It amazes me that Amber behaves the way she does ON CAMERA. The other girls (even Farrah, now) seem to be mindful of filming, knowing perhaps that what they say and do can be held against them. But, noooooooo, not that fool. I hope she gets it together, tho, for the sake of her child.


----------



## lkrp123

michie said:


> It amazes me that Amber behaves the way she does ON CAMERA. The other girls (even Farrah, now) seem to be mindful of filming, knowing perhaps that what they say and do can be held against them. But, noooooooo, not that fool. I hope she gets it together, tho, for the sake of her child.



She's a nut...You'd think BY NOW after EVERYTHING - arrested, CPS, etc that girl would wake up, but nope.

And Gary seriously needs to petition to get full custody of Leah...The part when they were driving in the car to the water park and Amber kept swearing...My jaw hit the floor. Bish needs some serious help


----------



## Belle49

Amber ain't a mama, she acts like she can't be bothered with that baby.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Jeannam2008 said:


> I know. I'd really hate to see Leah grow up and be like her mother!!! I know in the previews for next weeks episode that Child Service's is called in. Leah deserves so much better. Amber needs to get serious help. Like go to rehab for her anger.



I believe the CPS incident has to do with the domestic violence incident from last season. Shows how long ago the episodes they are now showing were filmed.


----------



## illini3

michie said:


> It amazes me that Amber behaves the way she does ON CAMERA. The other girls (even Farrah, now) seem to be mindful of filming, knowing perhaps that what they say and do can be held against them. But, noooooooo, not that fool. I hope she gets it together, tho, for the sake of her child.



It was pretty sad that way Farrah responded to her mom when she asked about eating enough.  After all her mom does for her, she acts like a spoiled brat!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still need to know why Amber hasn't gotten her G.E.D.  She's had more than enough time to get her GED and could have started college by now.  Lazy must be her middle name.

Did Catelyn finish school?


----------



## pollinilove

why did tyler and that girl of his not finish school on time its not like they have a baby. they cant be that sad that they do not do school work


----------



## pollinilove

amber is acting like her kid is a pain she does not even act like a mom


----------



## illini3

pollinilove said:


> why did tyler and that girl of his not finish school on time its not like they have a baby. they cant be that sad that they do not do school work



http://starcasm.net/archives/104747

I think they just graduated last month.


----------



## amymarie

Anyone know why Farrah got served on the previews for next week?


----------



## Heath-kkf

amymarie said:


> Anyone know why Farrah got served on the previews for next week?



It had something to do with the social security she was trying to get for her daughter from her deceased father.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Just watched last nights episode. 
Wow. Amber telling Gary to grow up? Seriously? She needs to get in touch with reality. She's the one who instigates the fights. Gary was telling her not to swear in front of Leah, which he should have and she flipped right out. And her pulling Leah down from her toy vanity thing and Leah started crying and Amber just walked out? She doesn't seem to care about her daughter. I know she must but it doesn't show. 
Farrah has grown up. She is still rude to her mom sometimes but it really does seem like she loves Sophia a lot. 
Maci is still my favourite but she always seems to think she is right. 
I agree with michie. These girls act like they have no money for anything and make everything seem so difficult when they are getting paid to do this show. Probably a lot.


----------



## lkrp123

Didn't Catelynn and Tyler miss school because she was preggo? 

And I would just like to say....

FINALLY the girl got her braces off!!


----------



## aklein

lkrp123 said:


> Didn't Catelynn and Tyler miss school because she was preggo?
> 
> And I would just like to say....
> 
> FINALLY the girl got her braces off!!


 
She missed time for being pregnant and she failed a bunch of classes when she came back.  I think she was held back twice (at the beginning of season 1 and now again at the start of season 3)?


----------



## gsmom

I think Farrah financed the implants?


----------



## drizall

Bentley is just the cutest baby boy ever!!! when he kissed his feet, omg! so cuteeee..

cannot believe amber would curse at gary when its her fault. and everytime they fight all she says is "i'm done".

and i heard that amber makes $280,000/year. I don't know how they can "act" poor for so long..




illini3 said:


> It was pretty sad that way Farrah responded to her mom when she asked about eating enough.  After all her mom does for her, she acts like a spoiled brat!



definitely agree! wouldn't let my daughter talk to me like that.


----------



## labelwhore04

illini3 said:


> It was pretty sad that way Farrah responded to her mom when she asked about eating enough.  After all her mom does for her, she acts like a spoiled brat!



ugh i know, her mom just asks her a simple question for the sake of conversation and she has to give a smartass attitude like usual. It's really sad that her mom can barely say what's on her mind anymore otherwise farrah would just cut off a relationship with her. Like when she was thinking about getting her boob job, you could tell her her mom wanted to say "no you shouldn't do it" but she had to be supportive otherwise farrah would just act like a brat and stop talking to her. I wonder how she would feel if sophia talked to her like that, she should really think about that before she's rude to her mother


----------



## ILuvShopping

gsmom said:


> I think Farrah financed the implants?


yea that was her whole 'storyline' for episode 1 - trying to find someone that would loan her the money, finally getting a loan and then getting the implants

i thought it was hilarious - do you really call a bank and say "oh i want to get a loan for breast implants"  can you not just say "personal loan" ??


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think she got a loan.  I think calling around for financing was part of the script, but the boobies were gratis from the cosmetic surgeon for free advertising on MTV.


----------



## kirsten

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she got a loan.  I think calling around for financing was part of the script, but the boobies were gratis from the cosmetic surgeon for free advertising on MTV.



That's what I am thinking since they kept showing the doctors name on the screen and the sign outside his office.


----------



## Jeneen

I'm glad Teen Mom is back! I stopped watching 16 and pregnant... too sad  and it seems like the same story every time.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she got a loan.  I think calling around for financing was part of the script, but the boobies were gratis from the cosmetic surgeon for free advertising on MTV.



oh totally - i wouldn't doubt that for a bit. 
i was basically just saying, according to her storyline, that yes, she got a loan for them.

i think i'm actually on ryan's side in the battle of kyle moving in. kyle needs to at least buck up and meet ryan if he wants to move in and play daddy to someone else's kid.


----------



## labelwhore04

ILuvShopping said:


> oh totally - i wouldn't doubt that for a bit.
> i was basically just saying, according to her storyline, that yes, she got a loan for them.
> 
> i think i'm actually on ryan's side in the battle of kyle moving in. kyle needs to at least buck up and meet ryan if he wants to move in and play daddy to someone else's kid.



I think it's a very bad idea for maci and kyle to move in together. Living with someone that young is hard enough but throw a toddler in there and yikes it's a recipe for disaster!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i highly doubt those two were ever living alone. they live in a large city without their parents, they're both on their own.... i bet he was already staying there which is probably why he got overwhelmed with the whole situation.


----------



## Heath-kkf

amymarie said:


> Anyone know why Farrah got served on the previews for next week?



I was mistaken earlier. it relates from Sophia's paternal grandmother threatening to seek visitation rights.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Heath-kkf said:


> I was mistaken earlier. it relates from Sophia's paternal grandmother threatening to seek visitation rights.



I thought it had something to do with Social Security questioning Derek's paternity... but I feel like we dealt with that last season. I don't know Farrah's state's law, but in the best interest of Sophia, the paternal grandparents should be spending time with her! I'm guessing that they've been pressing to see her for a while and Farrah denied them, which is why she was served with court papers. 

As far as Maci and Kyle go, I think that Kyle was introduced to Bentley early-on since he and Maci had been friends for ages. Is Maci only allowed to introduce Bentley to her female friends? I'm going to go out on a limb and say Ryan's girlfriend that Bentley met was probably a fleeting relationship. Also IMO, Kyle's probably been staying over at Maci's for a while; it doesn't seem like a leap to have him move in. It's the most financially responsible thing they could do.


----------



## ILuvShopping

didn't farah refuse to let her ex's parents see sophia because when she got pregnant they refused to believe that he was the father to sophia?? i remember there being some bad blood and thats why she was keeping sophia from them once they decided they wanted to be a part of her life.


----------



## Heath-kkf

IBleedOrange said:


> I thought it had something to do with Social Security questioning Derek's paternity... but I feel like we dealt with that last season. I don't know Farrah's state's law, but in the best interest of Sophia, the paternal grandparents should be spending time with her! I'm guessing that they've been pressing to see her for a while and Farrah denied them, which is why she was served with court papers.



The Supreme Court has ruled there is no constitutional right for grandparents visitation because it interferes with the parents constitutional right to raise their child as they see fit. The rules are different in all states. I guess in Iowa, where she is from, you have to show that you had a pre-existing relationship with the child or that the parent is incapable of making a decision about who should see her daughter.


----------



## bellajanie84

Heath-kkf said:


> The Supreme Court has ruled there is no constitutional right for grandparents visitation because it interferes with the parents constitutional right to raise their child as they see fit. The rules are different in all states. I guess in Iowa, where she is from, you have to show that you had a pre-existing relationship with the child or that the parent is incapable of making a decision about who should see her daughter.


 
THey could always show the Supreme Court some old teen mom episodes. Like leaving Sophia is a sink full of water where she turned on the hot water and burned herself, or when she has fallen off bed, sofas while her mom is "busy". I can't stand her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catelyn and Ryan are pathetic, they both come from broken homes (though Ryan's seems more stable).  Neither one of them work or go to school, but still giving us this 'woe is me' story about Carly. 

If they were smart, last season would have been the end.  They could have taken their MTV earnings, gone back to school, moved away from Butch and the gang, set up a home and got on with their lives.

Instead, they are continuing to be pawns in MTVs game, not doing a damn thing with their lives.  They don't have a child, don't need to be on Teen MOM.  It's called "Mom" for a reason.  Yes, she gave birth, but she isn't a mother.


----------



## ILuvShopping

bellajanie84 said:


> THey could always show the Supreme Court some old teen mom episodes. Like leaving Sophia is a sink full of water where she turned on the hot water and burned herself, or when she has fallen off bed, sofas while her mom is "busy". I can't stand her.



i highly doubt a judge would see that as her being an unfit mother.


----------



## amymarie

I don't know why Catelyn is still on the show. She's not a mom, she doesn't do anything. They can't be that depressed about giving the baby up that it takes them that long to graduate. It kind of sends a bad message, they should have given the baby up so they can make something out of themselves and be in a better position in life. They're not doing anything w their lives!

Amber is absolutely disgusting and I just fast forward thru her story line.

I like Maci, but she seems a little irresponsible, moving to Nashville with her kid and now wanting to move in with Kyle?! I think she should move home until she is done with college or financially stable (but then again, she probably is- with her MTV money).

Farrah is my favorite, not just because she lives in my city. She seems to be the most responsible one and I can tell she really loves her kid.  She may have an attitude but you know she loves her parents and Sophia, she's definitely growing up.


----------



## michie

Maci would be alright, even without Kyle (or MTV). Her parents appear to be in a good place, financially. She and Bentley would probably be well taken care of by them. They didn't want her to move in the 1st place. I don't think she needs to be ball and chained home because she now has a kid. I know if a child of mine had one, I would not want them home until they figured out a career path and whatnot. If you're grown enough to make one, be grown enough to figure out how to support it.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't think it's a terrible idea for Maci to be living on her own but i do think that money could be put to better use. All the rent, gas from driving back and forth, electricity, etc all adds up and could be put into a college fund or something for Bentley. If i was her, i'd really be taking advantage of living with my parents, they have a nice big house, they'd help out, she could save all her money. Other teen moms like Amber are forced to live on their own, i just think it'd be less stressful for Maci and would make more financial sense. Either way she seems like she's responsible and knows what she's doing so i really respect her for that.


----------



## labelwhore04

also, is it just me or is the title of this thread really bothersome? It's Teen Mom, weirdly, one of my pet peeves is when people add S' onto things where there shouldn't be an S


----------



## nikonsandbags

michie...great posts lady!


----------



## amymarie

labelwhore04 said:


> also, is it just me or is the title of this thread really bothersome? It's Teen Mom, weirdly, one of my pet peeves is when people add S' onto things where there shouldn't be an S



lol you're right, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## lkrp123

DC-Cutie said:


> Catelyn and Ryan are pathetic, they both come from broken homes (though Ryan's seems more stable).  Neither one of them work or go to school, but still giving us this 'woe is me' story about Carly.
> 
> If they were smart, last season would have been the end.  They could have taken their MTV earnings, gone back to school, moved away from Butch and the gang, set up a home and got on with their lives.
> 
> Instead, they are continuing to be pawns in MTVs game, not doing a damn thing with their lives.  They don't have a child, don't need to be on Teen MOM.  It's called "Mom" for a reason.  Yes, she gave birth, but she isn't a mother.



Can't say no to all that money..........


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> also, is it just me or is the title of this thread really bothersome? It's Teen Mom, weirdly, one of my pet peeves is when people add S' onto things where there shouldn't be an S



I cringe when people add the 's'!!!  Targets, Wal-Marts - uuuggghhh!!!


----------



## pinkstar3333

DC-Cutie said:


> Catelyn and Ryan are pathetic, they both come from broken homes (though Ryan's seems more stable).  Neither one of them work or go to school, but still giving us this 'woe is me' story about Carly.
> 
> If they were smart, last season would have been the end.  They could have taken their MTV earnings, gone back to school, moved away from Butch and the gang, set up a home and got on with their lives.
> 
> Instead, they are continuing to be pawns in MTVs game, not doing a damn thing with their lives.  They don't have a child, don't need to be on Teen MOM.  It's called "Mom" for a reason.  Yes, she gave birth, but she isn't a mother.



Do you mean Tyler?  They actually both graduated high school this year and appear to be trying to better themselves and break the cycle.  

And if anyone needs to be off the show it's Amber, she has a lot of issues and shouldn't be on television.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinkstar3333 said:


> Do you mean Tyler?  They actually both graduated high school this year and appear to be trying to better themselves and break the cycle.
> 
> And if anyone needs to be off the show it's Amber, she has a lot of issues and shouldn't be on television.



Yes, Tyler.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Miss Kris

Oh God - 



> Could Farrah Abraham from "Teen Mom" be making the jump to scripted TV?
> 
> 
> The 20-year-old single mom auditioned for a part in ABC's new "Charlie's Angels" reboot, and according to her Twitter page, she got the gig!
> 
> 
> RELATED: VIDEO: Farrah tells Us why she got a boob job
> 
> 
> "YAY!!! I MET GREAT people at a casting. & im going to be in the New Charlie Angels movie! Good luck to the other amazing Casties ," she blogged Sunday, mixing up the fact that the reboot will be on TV and not the big screen.
> 
> 
> The ABC series, starring Minka Kelly, Annie Ilonzeh and Rachael Taylor, held an open casting call Sunday near Abraham's Ft. Lauderdale, Fla., home. However, the call was to fill paid extra roles, rather than main character slots.
> 
> The Miami Herald reports 1,000 locals turned up to the casting call for the revival of the '70s series, set to premiere Sept. 22. Reached for comment by E! Online, the network confirmed that Abraham applied for a spot, but declined to comment further.



http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/teen-m...lies-angels-tv-reboot-1630781.story?GT1=28135

For some reason, I didn't think she lived in Florida.  I always figured it was NY.  Oops!

ETA:  Actually, it looks like she is from Iowa.  Florida seems to be new?


----------



## Belle49

Right off the bad, Farrah complains about not having money but she was on an IPad ummm ya ok


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Butch's mullet is *out of control*. 

Get a leash for that bad boy, Butch!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Wow, Farrah really thinks she knows everything. 

And, Amber, just plain can't stand to be criticized and doesn't want to hear the truth and always has to turn it around and make it look like the other person is in the wrong.


----------



## br00kelynx

sarahloveslouis said:


> Butch's mullet is *out of control*.
> 
> Get a leash for that bad boy, Butch!



omg in the previews it looked like he had cut it off! I was so worried! I'm glad to see it's longer than ever lmao

and Butch talking about his manly needs to Tyler- barf!


----------



## br00kelynx

labelwhore04 said:


> also, is it just me or is the title of this thread really bothersome? It's Teen Mom, weirdly, one of my pet peeves is when people add S' onto things where there shouldn't be an S



I was just thinking this as I looked for the thread! I always tell everyone "There is no S in Nordstrom!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

So will Farrah actually have a speaking role or was she cast as an Extra?  I can't see her being in the shot for any period of time longer than 5 seconds..


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> So will Farrah actually have a speaking role or was she cast as an Extra? I can't see her being in the shot for any period of time longer than 5 seconds..


 
I'm guessing she's just an extra.  Maybe a featured extra with a line or something. But still, I doubt it's an actual role.


----------



## gsmom

I almost can't watch the Gary/Amber segments anymore with that poor kid in the middle being neglected.


----------



## MM83

aklein said:


> I'm guessing she's just an extra.  Maybe a featured extra with a line or something. But still, I doubt it's an actual role.




She's just an extra. 


http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/43801...t/teen-mom-star-going-be-new-charlies-angels/

You know, sometimes I think she's pretty, but other times...ugh, she looks so homely and awkward. I don't think she photographs as well as she looks on t.v. Does that make sense?


----------



## aklein

MM83 said:


> She's just an extra.
> 
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/43801...t/teen-mom-star-going-be-new-charlies-angels/
> 
> You know, sometimes I think she's pretty, but other times...ugh, she looks so homely and awkward. I don't think she photographs as well as she looks on t.v. Does that make sense?


 
Poor Farrah, she didn't realize that it's really easy to be cast as an extra and has nothing to do with being attractive.  

I think Farrah looks pretty average.  Not in a bad way. But if we've learned anything from Top Model, it's that average looking girls can look incredible in photographs with some hair and makeup.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and most models are quiet average, but they have a unique look and photograph well.  There are very few drop deal gawguss models.

Sadly, Farrah doesn't fall into either category IMO.  She should have used the money to get her jaw aligned, rather than new boobies..


----------



## pollinilove

amber did to gary what men do when they hit a woman  . you made me if you did not do that i would not hit you


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> and most models are quiet average, but they have a unique look and photograph well.  There are very few drop deal gawguss models.
> 
> Sadly, Farrah doesn't fall into either category IMO.  She should have used the money to get her jaw aligned, rather than new boobies..



Ahem, and a new nose, but now I'm nitpicking. 

I'll never forget someone telling me I look "soooo pretty in your pics, like model pretty...but you look different in person, mousey." I wasthisclose to showing her how I felt about her lovely commentary, then I remembered she looked like s#!t in real life _and _in pictures. 

I also do not look mousey in real life.


----------



## MM83

pollinilove said:


> amber did to gary what men do when they hit a woman  . you made me if you did not do that i would not hit you



All abusers do that. They don't take responsibility for their own actions, their feelings are the product of another person's actions- which is a cop out. Nothing is ever their fault, ever. 

Amber is a piece of work, she needs off the damn show.


----------



## kittenslingerie

gsmom said:


> I almost can't watch the Gary/Amber segments anymore with that poor kid in the middle being neglected.


It's hard to watch their stupidity and see the mental abuse they are doing to each other and that poor child.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah always looks at Amber like "I'm so tired of your shi&t" **side eye**


----------



## aklein

I thought this article about the Teen Moms was really interesting.  It briefly touches on the issue of consent and exploitation. I think in the cases of Tyler/Caitlyn and Gary/Amber those kids were exploited. They certainly didn't have any kind of parental figure to advocate for them and point out the pitfalls of the show.


http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/43798702


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> I thought this article about the Teen Moms was really interesting. It briefly touches on the issue of consent and exploitation. I think in the cases of Tyler/Caitlyn and Gary/Amber those kids were exploited. They certainly didn't have any kind of parental figure to advocate for them and point out the pitfalls of the show.
> 
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/43798702


 
Good reading.

I've said this all along that the show is exploiting them.  Especially Tyler/Caitlyn and Gary/Amber.  Their family life and sociocecomonic situation make them easy victims.  

Farrah isn't too far behind, because her family life is pretty unhealthy, too.  

Maci is probably the only one not affected, since she has what seems to be a stable and supportive family.


----------



## gsmom

I would love to see an appointed guardian step up or the state, and sue to protect Leah's rights, or better yet, sue Mtv for exploitation.


----------



## br00kelynx

Watching the 16 and pregnant where are they now,part 2

These girls are a wreck. And the girl who gave her baby to her aunt and uncle should have done a closed adoption, she will never get over this being so close to that baby!


----------



## Megs

gsmom said:


> I would love to see an appointed guardian step up or the state, and sue to protect Leah's rights, or better yet, sue Mtv for exploitation.



I always feel SO BAD for Leah - she is always caught in the middle of the mess that is her parents.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Poor Jenelle 
In North Carolina i think you do at least 50% of your jail time so Jenelle is looking at weeks if the Judge throws the book at her. 

'Teen Mom' Jenelle Evans Takes A Tumble Outside Court -- Facing 45 Days In Jail




> *'Teen Mom' Jenelle Evans Takes A Tumble Outside Court -- Facing 45 Days In Jail*
> 
> By Alexis Tereszcuk - Radar Senior Reporter
> 
> Maybe she should keep off the grass?
> 
> Troubled Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans has had a string of bad luck lately, from violating her probation by smoking marijuana just a month after leaving rehab, to falling while walking into court, but the worst is still to come.
> 
> RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that the 19-year-old may wind-up doing some hard time for recent her probation violation.
> 
> Her attorney Dustin Sullivan told RadarOnline.com: "Jenelle is for the first time facing actual jail time.  She could go to jail for 45 days," after she tested positive for THC on July 13 and admitted to smoking marijuana.
> 
> "Jenelle is upset that the photos [of her smoking marijuana] were released  and she's concerned that this will affect her school.  She is in school for the summer session and is going to enroll in the fall too." Sullivan said.
> 
> Meanwhile, Sullivan accompanied the MTV reality start to court Friday morning for a hearing in another matter - Jenelle has been charged with "simple affray and simple assault" after a video surfaced showing Jenelle violently fighting with two girls, Brittany Maggard and Britany Truett.
> 
> Wearing towering white high heels, Janelle lost her balance and fell in the grass outside the court house.
> 
> The girls were allegedly fighting over Jenelle's then boyfriend Kieffer Delp and a source close to the teen says they are concerned that the toxic twosome are back together again.
> 
> "Kieffer is a bad influence on Jenelle," the source says. "She didn't get in trouble before she met him and if she's getting in trouble again it is because she is hanging out with him."
> 
> The video fight case was continued until September 9 but Jenelle has to be back in court on August 24 for the probation violation.


----------



## ILuvShopping

well perhaps if she's so upset that photos were releases then perhaps she shouldn't have been smokin pot where photos were taken!


----------



## aklein

Just watching the episode now.  How old is Sophia?  She was almost two at the time the third season was filmed, right?  Shouldn't she be more verbal?

Oh yes, Butch is back!  Tyler's sister is pregnant with her third baby?!  Yikes.  

Hold up, Nick (Catelynn's little brother) isn't Butch's son.  Didn't know that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catelyn and Tyler have been evicted - damn, the rent is only $450 and they get paid a pretty penny from MTV.  They could have paid the full years rent in advance.

http://www.tmz.com/2011/07/23/teen-...v-reality-show-michigan-rent-lease-apartment/


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't think sophia can be any older than 2


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Yep she is 2. Sophia Laurent Abraham was born on February 23 2009.


----------



## ILuvShopping

at xmas time my nephew was a little older than 2 (his bday is sept). at that time he would only say "no" and it was always "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" to everything. kinda cute. but he woudln't say much else. i haven't seen him since and iv'e heard he talks quite a bit now. will be exciting when i see him next month.


----------



## Megs

I don't think we hear Sophia talk much because she always has a pacifier in her mouth - she is adorable though and Farrah really seems to enjoy being her mom


----------



## michie

Yeah...um, it's time for her to give that nuk up. Her mouth is going to be jacked up, sucking on a pacifier as a toddler.


----------



## kirsten

Megs said:


> I don't think we hear Sophia talk much because she always has a pacifier in her mouth - she is adorable though and Farrah really seems to enjoy being her mom



Plus she is probably shy. She probably doesn't know the camera men I'm assuming.


----------



## laurineg1

I agree about the pacifier.  I can't stand to see that beautiful little girl with the pacifier always in her mouth.  I want to scream "Take that thing out of her mouth and let her talk!"


----------



## taisbag

Yes, her lack of verbal communication is totally impacted by the pacifier. I work with kids with speech and language problems and parents have no idea how detrimental the pacifier can be. It prevents her from spontaneously speaking and basic verbal play that naturally occurs in babies and toddlers.  My suggestion is to ditch when they start walking or when they turn 1 year old.


----------



## pink1

So glad it is not just me!  I think that the every time I see her!  She is such a cute, cute little girl though!  



laurineg1 said:


> I agree about the pacifier.  I can't stand to see that beautiful little girl with the pacifier always in her mouth.  I want to scream "Take that thing out of her mouth and let her talk!"


----------



## PrettyInPink

Watching the Re-Runs ... ummmm, did anyone notice the Carly blanket on Catelynn and Tyler's bed in their new apartment? Creepy!


----------



## michie

I saw that. And, yeah...I would think it would be in a box of mementos and not just a throw-around piece.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I don't get this whole Maci thing. As my mom would say, Nashvile is a "good"  2 hours from Chattanooga (meaning its actually more than that). There is absolutely no reason for Maci to make herself drive 4+ hours a day...



Ok, so now they are talking about her moving back, do these people sign LEASES?? I have never seen people move in and out of more places than on this show.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

PrettyInPink said:


> Watching the Re-Runs ... ummmm, did anyone notice the Carly blanket on Catelynn and Tyler's bed in their new apartment? Creepy!



When they first came home from the adoption, I think Tyler said something about wanting to keep it under his pillow. It was a while ago obviously bc it was on their 16 & pregnant episode, but I think I remember that. So I guess they still do that, which I don't think I would do personally, but I can't judge bc I've never been in their position.


----------



## IBleedOrange

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I don't get this whole Maci thing. As my mom would say, Nashvile is a "good"  2 hours from Chattanooga (meaning its actually more than that). There is absolutely no reason for Maci to make herself drive 4+ hours a day...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now they are talking about her moving back, do these people sign LEASES?? I have never seen people move in and out of more places than on this show.



I think she actually lives in Murfreesboro, which is a good deal closer to Chattanooga.


----------



## Lola69

PrettyInPink said:


> Watching the Re-Runs ... ummmm, did anyone notice the Carly blanket on Catelynn and Tyler's bed in their new apartment? Creepy!



That is not creepy. You obviously must not be a parent to say something like that. They did give up their child. I don't think that is something we can understand unless we have done so ourself. As a mother I found out cute.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

IBleedOrange said:


> I think she actually lives in Murfreesboro, which is a good deal closer to Chattanooga.


 Oh, ok. Still think it's a _really _long way to drive back and forth to school everyday when you have a little one and the only thing in the town your driving back and forth to is a boyfriend you just got back together with. The thought of the price of gas alone would make my head spin.  

Seems like he moved with her thou, by the end of the episode.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yeah, and her new place she was renting cost $1000 for the first month? Ok, wasn't it like 2 episodes ago she was talking about how she was taking the summer off because all her pay would basically be going for daycare for Bentley? So how does she now afford an $1000 a month rental? 

Guess if she's living at home her parents will give her free child care...

So as much as everyone always asks why Catelynn and Tyler are still on the show at least their story shows what life is like for the majority of teens who get pregnant at a young age. 

I think young people should see their struggle and imagine how much worse it would have been had they kept the baby. Those 2 couldn't even pay rent for 3 months before they got evicted. And that was only $450 a month.


----------



## MM83

I was thinking about going as Butch and April for Halloween this year. Last year I thought about doing Gary and Amber (just making Mr. MM wear a TON of padding). I could get a really bad spray tan, wear thick black eyeliner and yell a lot (which I do already). 

The flaw in this year's plan being, my forehead is not even close to that sevenhead that April sports. That and Mr. MM isn't really a Teen Mom fan, so it might be difficult to convince him of the hilarity of my idea.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> Yeah, and her new place she was renting cost $1000 for the first month? Ok, wasn't it like 2 episodes ago she was talking about how she was taking the summer off because all her pay would basically be going for daycare for Bentley? So how does she now afford an $1000 a month rental?
> 
> Guess if she's living at home her parents will give her free child care...
> 
> So as much as everyone always asks why Catelynn and Tyler are still on the show at least their story shows what life is like for the majority of teens who get pregnant at a young age.
> 
> I think young people should see their struggle and imagine how much worse it would have been had they kept the baby. Those 2 couldn't even pay rent for 3 months before they got evicted. And that was only $450 a month.


 
I just need to know where in Chat or Murfreesboro she's living for $1K per month.  I lived in Nashville, in a Post Properties (with security, parking & concierge) right down the street from Vanderbilt and only paid $1200 for a 2 bdr.  I can't see $1K in Chatt...

Does anybody think that April is still on drugs?  She has that tweeker thing going on with her mouth (the constant jaw movement) that heroine users do..  And Lord knows the bags under her eyes, darkness and just overall bad skin - clearly, she's on something!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Lola69 said:


> That is not creepy. You obviously must not be a parent to say something like that. They did give up their child. I don't think that is something we can understand unless we have done so ourself. As a mother I found out cute.



Here's the thing. She is not a mother. She gave up her child for adoption. If I was the adoptive mother of that child, I would find that a bit weird. I understand they have an open adoption, and I can see having pictures of Carly around their house, but to have a blanket with a huge picture of her on their bed? It's a little weird.


----------



## DC-Cutie

PrettyInPink said:


> Here's the thing. She is not a mother. She gave up her child for adoption. If I was the adoptive mother of that child, I would find that a bit weird. I understand they have an open adoption, and I can see having pictures of Carly around their house, but to have a blanket with a huge picture of her on their bed? It's a little weird.


 
I'm with you...  

I understand open adoption can go wonderful or can go terribly wrong.  While it looks on the surface to be going well, I wonder how long it will last.  Carly and Tyler cry on every reunion show, it must be hard for them.


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> I just need to know where in Chat or Murfreesboro she's living for $1K per month.  I lived in Nashville, in a Post Properties (with security, parking & concierge) right down the street from Vanderbilt and only paid $1200 for a 2 bdr.  I can't see $1K in Chatt...




I was wondering the same thing. There are some really nice places in Nashville that are 2 bedroom with all kinds of perks and are $1k!! Chatt should be a lot cheaper than Nash


----------



## omgblonde

PrettyInPink said:


> Watching the Re-Runs ... ummmm, did anyone notice the Carly blanket on Catelynn and Tyler's bed in their new apartment? Creepy!


I thought that too! So bizarre.


----------



## NYCBelle

Farrah is a freakin' ungrateful disrespectful brat and I don't blame her mother for smacking her in the face! grrrrr that convo in the car pissed me off.


----------



## Chantilly0379

CourtneyMc22 said:


> When they first came home from the adoption, I think Tyler said something about wanting to keep it under his pillow. It was a while ago obviously bc it was on their 16 & pregnant episode, but I think I remember that. So I guess they still do that, which I don't think I would do personally, *but I can't judge bc I've never been in their position*.


 
You have to be a very selfless person to do this for your child.



Lola69 said:


> That is not creepy. You obviously must not be a parent to say something like that. They did give up their child. I don't think that is something we can understand unless we have done so ourself. As a mother I found out cute.


 
I agree, I don't see it creepy at all, esp as young as they are, that has to be so tramatic.  I def think they made the right decision, here you have Tylors dad coming out of prision then did you see him smoking in their appt...OMG I didn't even think ppl did that anymore.  So gross!



PrettyInPink said:


> Here's the thing. *She is not a mother.* She gave up her child for adoption. If I was the adoptive mother of that child, I would find that a bit weird. I understand they have an open adoption, and I can see having pictures of Carly around their house, but to have a blanket with a huge picture of her on their bed? It's a little weird.


 
Just b/c she's not raising her child doesn't make her "not" a mother.  I'm sure regardless to what her part is in her childs life she still has all the instincts of a mother.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

NYCBelle said:


> Farrah is a freakin' ungrateful disrespectful brat and I don't blame her mother for smacking her in the face! grrrrr that convo in the car pissed me off.




OMG I would take her out back make sure no one was around and beat her silly for treating me like that if I was her mom.  She is the worst human being on this planet and then she has the nerve to say "well I dont have any friends" well no xxxx sherlock...look at how she was last season when they went over to that guys apartment. She was horrible, snotty, had no manners, and thought she was gods gift to men. 

She is a disgusting person for how she jumps down her mothers throat. And then look at how nice she is to her ex's father. Made me sick!! I dont know who this POS thinks she is but you couldnt pay me to be her friend.


----------



## Lola69

PrettyInPink said:


> Here's the thing. *She is not a mother*. She gave up her child for adoption. If I was the adoptive mother of that child, I would find that a bit weird. I understand they have an open adoption, and I can see having pictures of Carly around their house, but to have a blanket with a huge picture of her on their bed? It's a little weird.



She definitely is a mother. She will always be that baby's birth mother. She gave birth to that baby and that bond is unbreakable she gave that baby a better life as you can see that makes her a great mother actually. I'm sorry, but you must not be a mother to understand what i am saying.


----------



## Lola69

Chantilly0379 said:


> *You have to be a very selfless person to do this for your child.*
> 
> I agree, I don't see it creepy at all, esp as young as they are, that has to be so tramatic.  I def think they made the right decision, here you have Tylors dad coming out of prision then did you see him smoking in their appt...OMG I didn't even think ppl did that anymore.  So gross!



Exactly which makes her a mother. Only a real mother puts her baby's interest first before hers. That baby would've been suffering if they didn't give her away. As her birth parents they did a great job.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Oh and can someone please tell me where Amber's eyebrows went?? Like wholly crap they are like a half an inch long now  It makes her look soooooo weird! 

Someone needs to send her to the frickin Anatasia counter in Nordstroms and let them have a chat with her. Eek, scary!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Lola69 said:


> She definitely is a mother. She will always be that baby's birth mother. She gave birth to that baby and that bond is unbreakable she gave that baby a better life as you can see that makes her a great mother actually. I'm sorry, but you must not be a mother to understand what i am saying.



ITA with everything you say!!!  I dont understand why a blanket is creepy. They are dealing with their loss in their own way...so let em...no big deal!


----------



## illini3

NYCBelle said:


> Farrah is a freakin' ungrateful disrespectful brat and I don't blame her mother for smacking her in the face! grrrrr that convo in the car pissed me off.


 
I dont agree with her mom smacking her but I do agree with you that she is ungrateful and disrespectful.  She is a complete brat and I am pretty sure her mom is paying for the lawyers.  She annoys me the way she talks to her mother.  Even if her mother did nothing for her that is no way to speak to your mom, no matter how frustrated.  

And for people to question that Sophie could possibly not be Derek's child, she looks just like him and his dad!


----------



## illini3

Luv2BuyBags said:


> ITA with everything you say!!! I dont understand why a blanket is creepy. They are dealing with their loss in their own way...so let em...no big deal!


 
I am not a mother but I agree with the both of you guys! 

I dont think it is creepy at all.  We all grieve in our own way.


----------



## illini3

Heath-kkf said:


> Yeah, and her new place she was renting cost $1000 for the first month? Ok, wasn't it like 2 episodes ago she was talking about how she was taking the summer off because all her pay would basically be going for daycare for Bentley? So how does she now afford an $1000 a month rental?
> 
> Guess if she's living at home her parents will give her free child care...
> 
> So as much as everyone always asks why Catelynn and Tyler are still on the show at least their story shows what life is like for the majority of teens who get pregnant at a young age.
> 
> I think young people should see their struggle and imagine how much worse it would have been had they kept the baby. Those 2 couldn't even pay rent for 3 months before *they got evicted.* And that was only $450 a month.


 
I heard it was a lie and it wasnt true.  They left because the landlord wasnt holding up his end of the lease.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Sorry, I don't think it is fair to the adoptive mother to call Catelynn the mother of that child. Catelynn and Tyler made a wonderful decision by giving up Carley for adoption, HOWEVER ... they are not raising Carley, they are not providing for Carley, therefore they are not her parents. And, my opinion has nothing to do with whether or not I'm a parent. And, I still stand by the fact that I think it is a little creepy that they sleep with a blanket with her picture on their bed. Having pictures hanging in their house? That's perfectly fine and understandable in my opinion. It's not the fact that they HAVE the blanket in the first place, it's the fact that they keep it on their bed. I don't think it's healthy for them.

Moving on.

I forget, does Amber lose custody of Leah to Gary or not? {I remember seeing something within the tabloids about it.}


----------



## PrettyInPink

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm with you...
> 
> I understand open adoption can go wonderful or can go terribly wrong.  While it looks on the surface to be going well, I wonder how long it will last.  Carly and Tyler cry on every reunion show, it must be hard for them.



Yes. This is what I'm saying. It is not healthy for them to hold onto Carley like this. It is not good for them, it is not good for Carley, and it is not good for the adoptive parents.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Catelynn mentioned somethig in the last episode along the lines of wanting Carly to stay with her and Tyler when she's older (and how she was worried the she wouldn't be able to do the same with Butch and April). Granted, I don't know much about open adoptions, but I'm guessing they don't involve sleep-overs with the biological parents as the child ages. 

I know someone mentioned it a while ago, but it really does seem like C&T think that this is only a temporary thing and that their role in Carly's life is going to progress into some sort of parenting role as they all age. That poor girl isn't theirs any more and she never will be!


----------



## labelwhore04

IBleedOrange said:


> Catelynn mentioned somethig in the last episode along the lines of wanting Carly to stay with her and Tyler when she's older (and how she was worried the she wouldn't be able to do the same with Butch and April). Granted, I don't know much about open adoptions, but I'm guessing they don't involve sleep-overs with the biological parents as the child ages.
> 
> *I know someone mentioned it a while ago, but it really does seem like C&T think that this is only a temporary thing and that their role in Carly's life is going to progress into some sort of parenting role as they all age. That poor girl isn't theirs any more and she never will be!*



I know, i get that vibe from them as well. I really hope they come to understand that they're not carlys parents and will never have a huge role in her life. I think this show is making it harder for them to move forward with their lives. It forces them to talk about the adoption constantly and dwell on what "could have been" rather than them just accepting things and moving on. The whole getting tattoos and blanket thing is a little too much IMO, it's only making it harder for them to move on.


----------



## labelwhore04

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I don't get this whole Maci thing. As my mom would say, Nashvile is a "good"  2 hours from Chattanooga (meaning its actually more than that). There is absolutely no reason for Maci to make herself drive 4+ hours a day...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so now they are talking about her moving back, do these people sign LEASES?? I have never seen people move in and out of more places than on this show.



I can't believe she was actually considering staying in nashville and commuting 4 hours a day Like is she out of her mind?? I actually thought she was a smart girl but lately i'm starting to wonder..


----------



## PrettyInPink

IBleedOrange said:


> Catelynn mentioned somethig in the last episode along the lines of wanting Carly to stay with her and Tyler when she's older (and how she was worried the she wouldn't be able to do the same with Butch and April). Granted, I don't know much about open adoptions, but I'm guessing they don't involve sleep-overs with the biological parents as the child ages.
> 
> *I know someone mentioned it a while ago, but it really does seem like C&T think that this is only a temporary thing and that their role in Carly's life is going to progress into some sort of parenting role as they all age. That poor girl isn't theirs any more and she never will be!*



YES. This is what I'm trying to say. They made a WONDERFUL decision for her by not bringing her into the environment that they live in. But, that was where their parenting journey ended, and Carley's adoptive parent's journey began. I do not think it is healthy for them to have these notions about what their relationship with Carley will be like. I can understand completely why the adoptive parents wouldn't even share the state that they live in with Catelynn and Tyler.


----------



## labelwhore04

PrettyInPink said:


> YES. This is what I'm trying to say. They made a WONDERFUL decision for her by not bringing her into the environment that they live in. But, that was where their parenting journey ended, and Carley's adoptive parent's journey began. I do not think it is healthy for them to have these notions about what their relationship with Carley will be like. *I can understand completely why the adoptive parents wouldn't even share the state that they live in with Catelynn and Tyler.*



But didn't C&T visit carly at brandon and theresa's house?


----------



## PrettyInPink

labelwhore04 said:


> But didn't C&T visit carly at brandon and theresa's house?



Nope. They met at a public park in a state that Brandon and Theresa were visiting for Brandon's work. The only contact that they have with Brandon/Theresa/Carley is through the adoption agency.


----------



## NYCBelle

illini3 said:


> I dont agree with her mom smacking her but I do agree with you that she is ungrateful and disrespectful.  She is a complete brat and I am pretty sure her mom is paying for the lawyers.  She annoys me the way she talks to her mother.  Even if her mother did nothing for her that is no way to speak to your mom, no matter how frustrated.
> 
> And for people to question that Sophie could possibly not be Derek's child, she looks just like him and his dad!



Oh definitely Sophia looks exactly like Derek...she's his clone. So adorable.

My mom would have smacked me both ways LOL


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't even think C&T know carly's parent's last name, do they??
they know very limited information.


----------



## PrettyInPink

ILuvShopping said:


> i don't even think C&T know carly's parent's last name, do they??
> they know very limited information.



Nope, they don't know the state they live in or their last name.

All the information they have is given to them through packages sent by the adoptive parents to the adoption agency.


----------



## IBleedOrange

ILuvShopping said:


> i don't even think C&T know carly's parent's last name, do they??
> they know very limited information.


 
It's not very hard information to find at this point... it's Brandon & Thersea Davis and I think they live in Moorehead (?), North Carolina.


----------



## labelwhore04

IBleedOrange said:


> It's not very hard information to find at this point... it's Brandon & Thersea Davis and I think they live in Moorehead (?), North Carolina.



LOOL, how did you find that out?


----------



## whatscute

Did any of you guys watch the "behind the episode" on MTV for last week's episode online? Apparently, Maci admitted that Ryan is still in love with her and that's why he's so weird about Kyle! He thinks they are going to get back together some day! He is good looking but he has a LOT of growing up to do- come back to reality, Ryan!


----------



## michie

Ryan is good-looking. He kinda reminds me of Matt Dillon.


----------



## IBleedOrange

labelwhore04 said:


> LOOL, how did you find that out?


 
I feel like I saw it in a magazine or something, but Google auto-fill found it for me on the fly!

I typed in "Brandon and Thersea" and "Davis" came up with "North Carolina," "Teen Mom," "Moorehead," etc. Ohhhh the internet age we live in


----------



## amymarie

That's a pretty nice apartment that Maci got....


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

michie said:


> Ryan is good-looking. He kinda reminds me of Matt Dillon.



He might be cute to some but gee when a guy is dumb as nails and lazy as shizzzz he is the ugliest ass on the planet to me LOL


----------



## michie

That's exactly why it ended there. He looks good. I ain't trying to marry him, tho. LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^LOL Oh I know you wouldnt marry a DB like that


----------



## michie

He would be _RUNNING FAST_!!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^LOL from you and me both! That poor sweet lil Beeeeentley has no male role model.

Isnt it cute though to see how big these babies are getting. I am so glad they are still staying with this group of girls. Leah is soooooo adorable. I loved it when she was putting her shoes on. The poor lil girl is self taught which is so sad. She learns all that while Amber is on the couch whining because she got in trouble! SMH!


----------



## michie

Bentley is absolutely adorable. But, I would LOVE to have Maci's mom and dad!!


----------



## Belle49

Bentley is beyond precious.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i couldn't even afford a $1000/month apartment right NOW and i have a full time job and no kids! lol   she's got some high expectations of living. which is guess is not surprising looking at her parents house. 

when farrah was in that "park" swinging sophia with her ex's dad and step-mom, back behind them is a little shopping area that has a super duper amazing cupcake place!! my friend lives in omaha (which is basically connected to council bluffs where farrah lives) and my friend took me there when i went to see her a couple weekends ago.


----------



## PrettyInPink

ILuvShopping said:


> i couldn't even afford a $1000/month apartment right NOW and i have a full time job and no kids! lol   she's got some high expectations of living. which is guess is not surprising looking at her parents house.
> 
> *when farrah was in that "park" swinging sophia with her ex's dad and step-mom, back behind them is a little shopping area that has a super duper amazing cupcake place!! my friend lives in omaha (which is basically connected to council bluffs where farrah lives) and my friend took me there when i went to see her a couple weekends ago.*



Cupcakes.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

*Teen Mom Star Ryan Edwards Nude Photo Scandal  He Betrayed Maci Bookout AGAIN!*

http://www.hollybaby.com/2011/07/28/teen-mom-maci-bookout-ryan-edwards-nude-photos/



> Uh, oh, more Teen Mom baby daddy drama! Ok! magazine is reporting that Ryan Edwards, the father of Maci Bookouts 2-year-old son Bentley, has been involved in quite the nude photo scandal. Hes been emailing, texting and Skyping a Maci look-alike, 20-year-old Shanley Urbanski, whom he bragged to about the hundreds of women hes slept with since Teen Mom aired! Ew.
> 
> If it was another guy, I would have thought its gross, Shanley tells Ok!. But since it was him, I was happy. I told my friend, Its Ryan from Teen Mom
> 
> Ryan sent me texts and nude photos of himself, she reveals, describing three of the explicit pictures, one being a nude close-up. He has asked me to do things Im not comfortable with, Shanley insists, adding that Ryan says hes too good to watch Teen Mom.
> 
> But this scandal not only affected Shanley  it destroyed Maci, 19, who is concerned that Ryan will never grow up.
> 
> Maci keeps telling Ryan, You have a son. Try acting like a man for once! her friend reveals. She said Ryan was toxic. She thinks this just proves that hes void of any intelligence or emotion. Its embarrassing and hes not setting a good example for his son. Maci is humiliated.
> 
> Although rumors have been flying that Maci and Kyle King have broken up, she has set the record straight! Im still madly in love and together with my best friend @kyleking100. , just to clear things up! she tweeted on July 23.
> 
> At least she has Kyle  forget Ryan!


----------



## gsmom

ummm...i need to see the nude pics before i can comment further..................:devil:


----------



## pinklipgloss33

gsmom said:


> ummm...i need to see the nude pics before i can comment further..................:devil:


:giggles: Girl, you and me both


----------



## labelwhore04

ILuvShopping said:


> i couldn't even afford a $1000/month apartment right NOW and i have a full time job and no kids! lol   she's got some high expectations of living. which is guess is not surprising looking at her parents house.
> 
> when farrah was in that "park" swinging sophia with her ex's dad and step-mom, back behind them is a little shopping area that has a super duper amazing cupcake place!! my friend lives in omaha (which is basically connected to council bluffs where farrah lives) and my friend took me there when i went to see her a couple weekends ago.



I was actually surprised at how nice that apartment was for 1000! It was a 2 bedroom with that great kitchen, damn! Where i live, 1000 would barely get you a one bedroom


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Belle49 said:


> Bentley is beyond precious.



OMG especially when he gives kisses. So sweet! And how about them trying to potty train him. He comes scampering out in to the kitchen LOL! 





gsmom said:


> ummm...i need to see the nude pics before i can comment further..................:devil:



LOL ahhh me three!! :devil:


----------



## Belle49

gsmom said:


> ummm...i need to see the nude pics before i can comment further..................:devil:



Oooookay!!!


----------



## michie

I was wondering why the hell they kept calling what looked like a HOUSE an "apartment". Was I missing something?


----------



## ILuvShopping

labelwhore04 said:


> I was actually surprised at how nice that apartment was for 1000! It was a 2 bedroom with that great kitchen, damn! Where i live, 1000 would barely get you a one bedroom



well it was a personal residence so she probably got a deal on it. it even had a garage.
apartments around here are super duper nice for that much but you don't get a garage and you don't get a yard


----------



## ILuvShopping

michie said:


> I was wondering why the hell they kept calling what looked like a HOUSE an "apartment". Was I missing something?



i think it was a townhome or i guess could be considered a condo.. i never understood the difference.


----------



## michie

I thought one may have been a traditional townhome, but the one she chose definitely looked like a single-family house, not an apartment.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> i think it was a townhome or i guess could be considered a condo.. i never understood the difference.



You own the land of a townhome, someone else owns the land of the Condo. You kinda own everything inside your 4 walls of a condo but not the walls LOL. Its confusing.




michie said:


> I thought one may have been a traditional townhome, but the one she chose definitely looked like a single-family house, not an apartment.



Yeah its like a house...does Maci have alittle side action going on to afford something bigger and nicer than where she was at?


----------



## Jeneen

Luv2BuyBags said:


> You own the land of a townhome, someone else owns the land of the Condo. You kinda own everything inside your 4 walls of a condo but not the walls LOL. Its confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah its like a house...does Maci have alittle side action going on to afford something bigger and nicer than where she was at?


 Tabloids - lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

Luv2BuyBags said:


> You own the land of a townhome, someone else owns the land of the Condo. You kinda own everything inside your 4 walls of a condo but not the walls LOL. Its confusing.


and then to make it even more confusing. i know people who live in condos that looks like townhomes. and i know people who live in condos that look like apartments lol
and then isn't there duplexes or something like that?? 
i own a house and that's all i know lol


----------



## pollinilove

why do some people think its odd for tyler and cate to have the baby blanket ? i feel like its ok to have it makes them feel closer to the child . my som died and i kept his baby blanket even if the smell is gone its still a item i keep with me . now if they stalk the kid thats crazy but just keeping a blanket i think its ok


----------



## Chantilly0379

pollinilove said:


> why do some people think its odd for tyler and cate to have the baby blanket ? i feel like its ok to have it makes them feel closer to the child . my som died and i kept his baby blanket even if the smell is gone its still a item i keep with me . now if they stalk the kid thats crazy but just keeping a blanket i think its ok


 

I'm with you, as a parent, I would need something to feel close to them too, esp after carrying them for 9 months and feel them grow and move in you then to have to give them up must be very hard.  So sorry for your loss.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> and then to make it even more confusing. i know people who live in condos that looks like townhomes. and i know people who live in condos that look like apartments lol
> and then isn't there duplexes or something like that??
> i own a house and that's all i know lol




Oh I know I was going to tell you about the townhome condo but said nahhh LOL!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

pollinilove said:


> why do some people think its odd for tyler and cate to have the baby blanket ? i feel like its ok to have it makes them feel closer to the child . my som died and i kept his baby blanket even if the smell is gone its still a item i keep with me . now if they stalk the kid thats crazy but just keeping a blanket i think its ok




I totally agree with you. I dont think its creepy at all. I am so sorry about your loss  

T & C had a loss as well and I think maybe sometimes the people that are hard on them for that havent lost a child. People grieve in different ways, why be hard on them for that. I think that sucks.


----------



## michie

I don't think it's creepy at all that they still HAVE the blanket but, IMO, it was strange to see them handling it the way they did. If I had looked at the scene and not recognized it as Carly's baby blanket, I would've never thought it was something they cherished.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah has issues! Anytime her mother tries talking to her she blows up, over the smallest things...


----------



## pollinilove

why does the mother not pay cate for watching the brother? she said she cant find a job cause she watches the brother


----------



## Jennifer_C

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah has issues! Anytime her mother tries talking to her she blows up, over the smallest things...



That girl annoys me more than all of the others.  She appears ungrateful and terribly self-centered.  I hoping it's just immaturity and that she'll grow out of it, because otherwise it's going to be a tough realization when she learns that the world doesn't revolve around her


----------



## Lola69

For some reason Ryan's parents are irritating me. I bet Ryan wouldn't even care about visitation unless his precious mommy asks for it. I have been watching from the beginning, years already and always noticed his lack of commitment to Bently. Just IMO.


----------



## Belle49

All T/C do is eat Pizza. BARF


----------



## Belle49

Lola69 said:


> For some reason Ryan's parents are irritating me. I bet Ryan wouldn't even care about visitation unless his precious mommy asks for it. I have been watching from the beginning, years already and always noticed his lack of commitment to Bently. Just IMO.




RIGHT!!! It's all his parents so ridiculous, it's only 2 hours geez and she did invite him to hang with them on his bday.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Lola- That's exactly the impression that I get. His dad said that it is hurting his mom so much but Ryan doesn't seem to care that much. It has to be Ryan who wants to see Bentley, not Ryan's mom. 
The thing that disturbed me most about this episode is how Catelynn threw/dropped the cat off the couch. 
Amber isn't even worth discussing. I don't understand her at all. If she was so upset with Gary's mom taking Leah trick or treating, why didn't she take her? She didn't lose custody, did she?


----------



## Belle49

$644 for that apartment not bad.


----------



## michie

Lola69 said:


> For some reason Ryan's parents are irritating me. I bet Ryan wouldn't even care about visitation unless his precious mommy asks for it. I have been watching from the beginning, years already and always noticed his lack of commitment to Bently. Just IMO.



Right. I rooted for Ryan from the beginning, but he just didn't want to be bothered. Now, again, his parents are pushing it and he wants to change his tune. I will say, though, that Maci was all kinds of wrong (IMO) for taking Bentley for MORE time for herself. Let the boy have his time with this child!


----------



## Lola69

Belle49 said:


> RIGHT!!! It's all his parents so ridiculous, it's only 2 hours geez and she did invite him to hang with them on his bday.



Oh lord wait till you see the preview for next week. Now this lady is picking him up and tells Ryan "I saw Kyle there anything you going to do about it?" like it's her freaking business smfh...


----------



## Lola69

michie said:


> Right. I rooted for Ryan from the beginning, but he just didn't want to be bothered. Now, again, his parents are pushing it and he wants to change his tune. I will say, though, that Maci was all kinds of wrong (IMO) for taking Bentley for MORE time for herself. Let the boy have his time with this child!



She might be wrong for that, but I also think she does it cause of Ryan, she knows he don't care. I remember his dad tellig his mom, how would you feel if we were separated and i did that to you. Would you like it? Like trying to defend Maci, but I guess the mother is now *****ing at him.


----------



## Lola69

Coach+Louislove said:


> Lola- That's exactly the impression that I get. His dad said that it is hurting his mom so much but Ryan doesn't seem to care that much. It has to be Ryan who wants to see Bentley, not Ryan's mom.
> The thing that disturbed me most about this episode is how Catelynn threw/dropped the cat off the couch.
> Amber isn't even worth discussing. I don't understand her at all. If she was so upset with Gary's mom taking Leah trick or treating, why didn't she take her? She didn't lose custody, did she?



This is my point. Ryan has to want it now give the time to his parents only.


----------



## michie

I understand where you're coming from. I just believe that, unless he's a danger to his kid, a man shouldn't be punished via the child. In the end, she's doing her child a disservice and hindering a relationship. When Bentley is older and sees his father's ways, then he can make a choice to not be bothered, IMO.


----------



## gsmom

did anyone see in the clip for next week where Leah screams, I think on the phone, "Amber" instead of calling her mommy? that's just sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gsmom said:


> did anyone see in the clip for next week where Leah screams, I think on the phone, "Amber" instead of calling her mommy? that's just sad.


 
I believe she's called her Amber in the past.  If that isn't evidence of the not-so-close relationship, I don't know what is...


----------



## pollinilove

looked like maci want to make kyle bentleys dad and push ryan out . this whole maci and ryan and kyle thing is crazy


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah has issues! Anytime her mother tries talking to her she blows up, over the smallest things...



I know...you think this rotten human being would realize she needs to STFU already and change. She whines she has no friends (and goes in to the ugly cry  ) and then I found it hysterical that her teacher even said she has a rotten attitude :lolots:  My gawd, if your teacher even says that then you need help!  She is absolutely going to ruin Sophia.  

Her sister drives me nuts too, she talks sooo fast you cant even understand her. And then you have Farrah who talks with that disgusting whine, then the mom talks in that awful baby talk voice. What a tough family to be related to 




Belle49 said:


> RIGHT!!! It's all his parents so ridiculous, it's only 2 hours geez and she did invite him to hang with them on his bday.




Its terrible they are making a tug of war game out of this little boy.  Maci invited Ryan and he said no. He is acting like a baby, and then you have the rotten parents adding fuel to the fire. Every time the parents mention court I know Ryans first thought is who is gonna pay for that LOL! He is such a loser!

I will say that boy is so much better off with Maci. I dont know the ages of all these kids, but Bentley seems very advanced for his age compared to the others. I am curious if they are big age differences between the 3 kids. Anyone know?




Coach+Louislove said:


> Lola- That's exactly the impression that I get. His dad said that it is hurting his mom so much but Ryan doesn't seem to care that much. It has to be Ryan who wants to see Bentley, not Ryan's mom.
> The thing that disturbed me most about this episode is how Catelynn threw/dropped the cat off the couch.
> Amber isn't even worth discussing. I don't understand her at all. If she was so upset with Gary's mom taking Leah trick or treating, why didn't she take her? She didn't lose custody, did she?




OMG I know I was like gee Catelyn why did you have to throw the cat!  She irks me sometimes with how obnoxious she can be, like getting out of the car whiping around and slamming the door.  But I guess when you have a crackhead mother as a role model she isnt that bad poor kid!

I dont think Amber is allowed around Leah right? Until the investigation is completed.  I cant stand Amber, she whines and whines about her issues, and how dare Gary say anything cause its her problem, well durrrrr moron HE is the one you assaulted!!!!! How dare she be so "poor me" when she punched him in the face like that and almost pushed him down a flight of stairs. She is lucky he is as big as he is or he would have fallen down.  

She needs to STFU and take responsibility for her actions and be more humble with it all.  Maybe that is why she has no eyebrows left because she plucks them out due to a nervous habit.


----------



## Belle49

pollinilove said:


> looked like maci want to make kyle bentleys dad and push ryan out . this whole maci and ryan and kyle thing is crazy



See I don't see it like that. Ryan & his family had these sour puss faces at his b-day party. It was so sad. I mean it's your son & grandchild, smile and enjoy it. Bentley looks to have more fun with Kyle then his own dad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci and Kyle are playing house and I just don't get a good vibe from the whole situation.  Bently may have more fun with Kyle, that's because we see them together more and usually when we see him with Ryan, it's to do a drop off or pick up.


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> *Maci and Kyle are playing house and I just don't get a good vibe from the whole situation*. Bently may have more fun with Kyle, that's because we see them together more and usually when we see him with Ryan, it's to do a drop off or pick up.


 
Co-sign.


----------



## ILuvShopping

that house is only costing amber $644/month!?!? that's crazy!  i would die to have a place like that for that cheap.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I will say that boy is so much better off with Maci. I dont know the ages of all these kids, but Bentley seems very advanced for his age compared to the others. I am curious if they are big age differences between the 3 kids. Anyone know?



Bentley and Leah are the oldest, both born around October/November 2008. Sophia born in February 2009. Carly is the youngest born in May 2009.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think it's good for maci and ryan to go to court. it's a good idea to have things written down on paper. that way there's no "well i can just take him if you won't let me have him"

do maci and ryan's parents live in the same town?


----------



## nc.girl

Belle49 said:


> See I don't see it like that. Ryan & his family had these sour puss faces at his b-day party. It was so sad. I mean it's your son & grandchild, smile and enjoy it. Bentley looks to have more fun with Kyle then his own dad.



I thought that was really sad; how Ryan and his family were acting at the party. Of course it is possible that some parts of filming were clipped out, so hopefully they didn't look like that the whole time! But either way, the day was supposed to be about Bentley...not the two families' issues with each other. They should have at least sucked it up and pretended to have a good time for Bentley's sake. Kids see and understand a lot more than some people think. I didn't really see any reason for them acting like that. And it still seems to me that Ryan's parents are the ones who are really pushing the custody stuff, not Ryan himself.


----------



## pollinilove

what would you do as ryan at the party ? it looked like kyle had bentley the whole time on the bounce house thing . thats when i felt bad im just happy i do not co parent


----------



## Queenie719

Don't get me wrong, I like Maci the  most out of all the moms but I think she was wrong pulling that card "I can take him if I want" card.  And saying he could have went to the aquarium with her and Kyle?  Please!  How awkward would that be for everybody.  That was not fair!  It's like she wants to control everything.  She wants Ryan to want to be a dad, but won't compromise on anything.  She moved her son hours away from his dad...not saying she didn't have a right but dang, he can't have a whole Halloween either?  I thought her trick or treating with Ryan  his parents was totally fair.  But no, it has to be her way.  I'm not a Ryan fan but if she wants to encourage a stronger bond with Bentley and Ryan she  needs to fall back a little.


----------



## michie

I agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Queenie719 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like Maci the most out of all the moms but I think she was wrong pulling that card "I can take him if I want" card. And saying he could have went to the aquarium with her and Kyle? Please! How awkward would that be for everybody. That was not fair! It's like she wants to control everything. She wants Ryan to want to be a dad, but won't compromise on anything. She moved her son hours away from his dad...not saying she didn't have a right but dang, he can't have a whole Halloween either? I thought her trick or treating with Ryan his parents was totally fair. But no, it has to be her way. I'm not a Ryan fan but if she wants to encourage a stronger bond with Bentley and Ryan she needs to fall back a little.


 
ITA.

I got to watch the full episode and this is how I feel about the party situation.

I believe it was just uncomfortable for Ryan.  He seemed agitated.  And I can understand why.  Here is Maci controlling everything, then here come Dumb Donald - that's Kyle.  Kyle needed to stay at home.  I understand he is Maci's boyfriend, but their family bond is having issues.  With Kyle around, it's not helping matters.  Maci wanted a ready made family.  She didn't ease Bently into Kyle.  It was too fast, too soon.

I'm sure Ryan is feeling some kinda way, with Kyle living with Bently.  I think most men would and I'm sure if Ryan lived on his own and had his girlfriend around Bently, Maci would pitch a hissy fit.

Perhpas Ryan feels threatened seeing the relationship Bently has with Kyle.  That's where he needs to man up and spend more time with him.

I have a friend that's a family law attorney and she's seen cases where by court order neither parent can have the child around each other's girlfriend or boyfriend.  That's what needs to be inforced in this case. May be a bit much, but sometimes you have to go to the extreme.


----------



## pollinilove

im happy the last few post see my view maci is a bossy girl


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA.
> 
> I got to watch the full episode and this is how I feel about the party situation.
> 
> I believe it was just uncomfortable for Ryan.  He seemed agitated.  And I can understand why.  Here is Maci controlling everything, then here come Dumb Donald - that's Kyle.  Kyle needed to stay at home.  I understand he is Maci's boyfriend, but their family bond is having issues.  With Kyle around, it's not helping matters.  Maci wanted a ready made family.  She didn't ease Bently into Kyle.  It was too fast, too soon.
> 
> I'm sure Ryan is feeling some kinda way, with Kyle living with Bently.  I think most men would and I'm sure if Ryan lived on his own and had his girlfriend around Bently, Maci would pitch a hissy fit.
> 
> Perhpas Ryan feels threatened seeing the relationship Bently has with Kyle.  That's where he needs to man up and spend more time with him.
> 
> I have a friend that's a family law attorney and she's seen cases where by court order neither parent can have the child around each other's girlfriend or boyfriend.  That's what needs to be inforced in this case. May be a bit much, but sometimes you have to go to the extreme.




I agree with everything! But doesn't it look like Bentley has more fun with Kyle than Ryan? Also didn't Macy invite Ryan's new girlfriend to the party?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> I agree with everything! But doesn't it look like Bentley has more fun with Kyle than Ryan? Also didn't Macy invite Ryan's new girlfriend to the party?


 
It sure does look like he has more fun with Kyle, because we see them more.


----------



## pollinilove

im sure he has fun with ryan i think mtv wants ryan as the villan and kyle as the prince .


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> im sure he has fun with ryan i think mtv wants ryan as the villan and kyle as the prince .


 
BINGO!

Question: How is Ryan getting unemployment AND a check from MTV?


----------



## br00kelynx

Where do Amber and Gary live? Everytime they look at houses they look like cabins, so much brown everywhere. Brown doors brown wood on walls.


----------



## DC-Cutie

br00kelynx said:


> Where do Amber and Gary live? Everytime they look at houses they look like cabins, so much brown everywhere. Brown doors brown wood on walls.


 
I want to know they same thing.  You'd think they live in the woods or in a ski community...

everything looks so dark.  Expect Little Leah


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ILuvShopping said:


> that house is only costing amber $644/month!?!? that's crazy! i would die to have a place like that for that cheap.


 
That, to me, sounds like a subsidized amount for low-income tenants, where the state pays for a percentage of the rent. 


That's just my guess!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sarahloveslouis said:


> That, to me, sounds like a subsidized amount for low-income tenants, where the state pays for a percentage of the rent.
> 
> 
> That's just my guess!


 
low-income?  How are these people considered low-income and they are collecting checks from MTV..

I can't wrap my head around that..


----------



## cindyuwho

Do they get a check or do they get money in some kind of trust account for later?  Income counts but assets don't right.  Isn't that how the lotto winner kept getting his EBT?


----------



## DC-Cutie

cindyuwho said:


> Do they get a check or do they get money in some kind of trust account for later? Income counts but assets don't right. Isn't that how the lotto winner kept getting his EBT?


 
I don't know.  I hope for their sake, they're getting a trust.  Because it doesn't make sense that they receive gov't subsidy, unemployment and int he case of Catlynn and Tyler, can't pay rent if they are getting money from MTV.

These are the questions Dr. Drew needs to be asking...


----------



## pinklipgloss33

br00kelynx said:


> Where do Amber and Gary live? Everytime they look at houses they look like cabins, so much brown everywhere. Brown doors brown wood on walls.


I think they live in Indiana.  But I am not 100% on that.


----------



## kirsten

br00kelynx said:


> Where do Amber and Gary live? Everytime they look at houses they look like cabins, so much brown everywhere. Brown doors brown wood on walls.



Anderson, Indiana.


----------



## kirsten

pollinilove said:


> im sure he has fun with ryan i think mtv wants ryan as the villan and kyle as the prince .



Yup. Bentley doesn't look upset when it's time to go to his dads. If he wasn't having fun, I would think he'd cry a little because he doesn't want to leave his mom.


----------



## Queenie719

kirsten said:


> Yup. Bentley doesn't look upset when it's time to go to his dads. If he wasn't having fun, I would think he'd cry a little because he doesn't want to leave his mom.



I was about to say the same thing!  In one scene he was running toward the house like "bye!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, well, well...  Look who got herself arrested:

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...elle-evans-arrested-violating-probation-again


----------



## aklein

Was this gem posted?

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...iend-kieffer-delp-arrested-allegedly-stealing


Posted on Aug 02, 2011 @ 06:35AM   print it send it

Splash News
By Alexis Tereszcuk - Radar Senior Reporter

Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans has had her share of run-ins with the law, and those around her blame her on-again-off-again boyfriend Kieffer Delp.

RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned Delp just got in more trouble again with law enforcement when he was given a citation for a concealment of goods for allegedly trying to steal two steaks from a grocery store.

EXCLUSIVE DOCUMENTS: See The Citation

Delp, 21, was cited on July 22, 2011 for allegedly trying to conceal two steaks at the Food Lion supermarket in Oak Island, North Carolina.

PHOTOS: Jenelle Takes A Tumble

He refused to sign the citation that was issued to him.

A source close to MTV star Jenelle told RadarOnline.com why they worry when she is around him.

PHOTOS: Teen Mom Jenelle Evans Arrives

"Kieffer is a bad influence on Jenelle," the source says. "She didn't get in trouble before she met him and if she's getting in trouble again it is because she is hanging out with him."

Delp is expected to appear in court on September 12 for the citation.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know.  I hope for their sake, they're getting a trust.  Because it doesn't make sense that they receive gov't subsidy, unemployment and int he case of Catlynn and Tyler, can't pay rent if they are getting money from MTV.
> 
> These are the questions Dr. Drew needs to be asking...




You mean Suze Orman


----------



## Jeneen

Did Farrah really try to get that puppy to pee on the toilet?


----------



## gsmom

leah playing with gary's condoms....awesome


----------



## Belle49

Kyle is really attached to Bentley


----------



## Jeneen

gsmom said:


> leah playing with gary's condoms....awesome


 
"Dammit Gary! You left out the condoms!"

And then MTV klassily cut to an image of Leah blowing up a balloon. Sigh.

Dammit Gary was gettin his dance on at the clubs the night before Leah's birthday


----------



## alliemia

farrah has no business with a puppy. is she for real? holding the dog over the toilet, then slapping at it when it peed the rug. get a clue, farrah.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

DC-Cutie said:


> well, well, well...  Look who got herself arrested:
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...elle-evans-arrested-violating-probation-again



That is 2 violations in weeks. Do you think she is going to jail ?


----------



## kirsten

alliemia said:


> farrah has no business with a puppy. is she for real? holding the dog over the toilet, then slapping at it when it peed the rug. get a clue, farrah.



Seriously! I wanted to yell this at her over the TV. 

Also Ryan's parents need to just STHU!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Really, do we have to watch Catlynn go to ANOTHER retreat?


----------



## alliemia

DC-Cutie said:


> Really, do we have to watch Catlynn go to ANOTHER retreat?



I don't get why no one tells her and Tyler that they don't need to call Brandon and Teresa to say Caitlyn got her permit, etc, etc.

Despite "open adoption", I think parents really don't want to be buddy buddy with a birth mom and make chit chat with them. It's one thing for Teresa to mail photos here and there, visits maybe once a year, but I don't get why Caitlyn thinks she should be so involved.


----------



## DC-Cutie

alliemia said:


> I don't get why no one tells her and Tyler that they don't need to call Brandon and Teresa to say Caitlyn got her permit, etc, etc.
> 
> Despite "open adoption", I think parents really don't want to be buddy buddy with a birth mom and make chit chat with them. It's one thing for Teresa to mail photos here and there, visits maybe once a year, but I don't get why Caitlyn thinks she should be so involved.



Caitlyn & Tyler should have chosen a closed adoption.  They aren't mature enough and they can't seem to understand exactly what you're talking about - they don't need to and will not be so involved in Carly's life.

I have a feeling that Brandon and Teresa will close it, sooner, rather than later.


----------



## alliemia

DC-Cutie said:


> Caitlyn & Tyler should have chosen a closed adoption.  They aren't mature enough and they can't seem to understand exactly what you're talking about - they don't need to and will not be so involved in Carly's life.
> 
> I have a feeling that Brandon and Teresa will close it, sooner, rather than later.



Yeah, I don't get why they were going on and on about how they haven't called Brandon and Teresa and how they aren't doing their part. Their part was pretty much giving up the baby to people that wanted a baby. I get Teresa sending occassional photos to be nice, but they think they are entitled to be active in Carly's life and I really get the impression that Brandon and Teresa would be more than happy to go on with their lives and not hear from Caitlyn and Tyler.

As much as they like to go on about how they are parents, they really aren't 'active' parents so they need to give it up. I wish someone would just tell them that they are trying too hard and to back off.


----------



## selkiewriter

Do Brandon and Teresa have the option to close the adoption arrangement. I honestly know nothing about adoption so I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

selkiewriter said:


> Do Brandon and Teresa have the option to close the adoption arrangement. I honestly know nothing about adoption so I'm genuinely curious.



I'm wondering this as well. As an attorney I should know, but I dont practice in this area and I don't remember anything about it in Family law. It would seem that since the people giving the child up for adoption can decide who to choose as adoptive parents, they also have the right to require that those people agree to their wishes when it comes to the details for the adoption (within reason of course, like closed versus open). It would surprise me if parents could give away a child with the understanding that it is open, and yet the adoptive parents have an option to close it at any time. Maybe their agreement gives a number of years it has to stay open then it's the adoptive parents choice, who knows.


----------



## Jennifer_C

I get the impression that Caitlyn and Tyler kind of view the adoption as a temporary/partial situation (emotionally) as if they've given their child to the adoptive parents but still want a claim on their daughter's heart as her birth parents.  I am sympathetic to that wish/hope but it seems they're trying to intervene with their actions in Carly's life, which I don't think is fair to Brandon and Theresa.  I don't know that there are any practical impacts to Brandon and Theresa's life - maybe it's just a lot of talk? - but I don't think it's healthy for the teen parents to have this perspective.


----------



## Gurzzy

I feel so bad for Leah. Amber and Gary are so lazy and just scream whenever they are together and they do it right in front of Leah. In turn, all she does is cry, which I think is a result of the screaming and lack of attention. Poor kid.


----------



## New2Coach

I think I read on another forum where one of the other teen moms open adoption was closed. I think after the papers are all signed it becomes the ado gives parents right to do as they see fit. In this case with Tyler and catelyn I can see this happening in the future. I wonder if they have to get permission to show the pics of Carly on the show as it is legally not their child? They also talk about her all the time it just cannot be healthy for them to still think of themselves as her parents. They do not parent Carly. But if they continue to call up Brandon and Teresa over all these little things I believe it might drive them further away. I mean I see why they do, catelyn is just looking for someone to love her and listen to her and I believe she gets this from Teresa for now anyways. It's just a sad situation for them both.



Please forgive any typos....I'm on an iPad and it has a mind of it's own!


----------



## pollinilove

i can see both sides as adopted parents i would want to be left alone and tyand cat seem to bug them. also as the birth parents i would want pics and updates. if i gave up my child iwould understand that am no longer mom but i want a letter and pics


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Tyler & Catelynn.... 


I think these two really NEED to have that adoption closed. It seems to me that they have ZERO closure on the matter, and it really does come off as though they view it as a temporary arrangement. 

WAKE UP GUYS!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think tyler and catelynn need to get off this show so they can move on.
all this show is doing for them is making them think this way... they need to create moments for the show. i think without the show they would move on.


----------



## PrettyInPink

sarahloveslouis said:


> Tyler & Catelynn....
> 
> 
> I think these two really NEED to have that adoption closed. It seems to me that they have ZERO closure on the matter, and it really does come off as though they view it as a temporary arrangement.
> 
> WAKE UP GUYS!



Yes. This is what I was trying to express a few pages ago.


----------



## Lanier

ILuvShopping said:


> i think tyler and catelynn need to get off this show so they can move on.
> all this show is doing for them is making them think this way... they need to create moments for the show. i think without the show they would move on.



Exactly - whether they are really going through these thoughts & feelings ALL the time about Carlie or whether it's being discussed just for the show, it can't be healthy either way.


----------



## Gurzzy

I agree as well...this should be the last season anyway (I mean, come on already!)...but its MTV so who knows


----------



## aklein

Um someone please tell me that Farrah did not buy her dog at a puppy mill!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Gurzzy said:


> I agree as well...this should be the last season anyway (I mean, come on already!)...but its MTV so who knows


Right...if there are viewers watching and the show is still successful for them, MTV will be having us watching Bentley go to college.  They will milk any show for all its worth.


----------



## pollinilove

i am sure she got her dog from the news paper . she said she does not have much money and dogs are cheaper if you buy them from a news paper.



aklein said:


> Um someone please tell me that Farrah did not buy her dog at a puppy mill!


----------



## SarahLin

Puppy mills advertise in the newspaper. It sure looked like a puppy mill to me. I wouldn't be surprised if it was since Farrah doesn't seem to have a clue about dogs and just bought it on a whim.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

ILuvShopping said:


> i think tyler and catelynn need to get off this show so they can move on.
> all this show is doing for them is making them think this way... they need to create moments for the show. i think without the show they would move on.




ITA!! I like seeing these kids but give them something to do already KWIM? 

Also I dont understand how you can give your baby up for adoption with the understanding you have some contact like how they send photos, meet the family, etc. and then all of a sudden one day the adoptive parents close the adoption. That doesnt sound right to me.  If you make an open agreement, how can they just change their minds. That is shady on the adoptive parents part if ya ask me. 




pollinilove said:


> i am sure she got her dog from the news paper . she said she does not have much money and dogs are cheaper if you buy them from a news paper.




Regardless if she read an ad in the paper or not, she still walked in to a store right?

Farrah needs to be smacked around a few times to knock some sense in to her. Hmmmm wonder if Amber is free


----------



## kirsten

aklein said:


> Um someone please tell me that Farrah did not buy her dog at a puppy mill!



It looked like it was to me. It seemed like they had several puppies and different breeds.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

So Farrah wouldn't take the dog outside and put a diaper on it so that her mom wouldn't find out? Wow! Selfish much? And it did look like a strange place where she got the puppy from. A whole bunch of dogs in small cages in some warehouse looking store. Ugh. Not impressed. 
Agreed that Catelynn and Tyler dwell too much on Carly.


----------



## pollinilove

well no matter what everyone will be mad at farrah if she gets the dog


----------



## Jeneen

aklein said:


> Um someone please tell me that Farrah did not buy her dog at a puppy mill!


 


pollinilove said:


> i am sure she got her dog from the news paper . she said she does not have much money and dogs are cheaper if you buy them from a news paper.


 


SarahLin said:


> Puppy mills advertise in the newspaper. It sure looked like a puppy mill to me. I wouldn't be surprised if it was since Farrah doesn't seem to have a clue about dogs and just bought it on a whim.


 


kirsten said:


> It looked like it was to me. It seemed like they had several puppies and different breeds.


 
It could have been a private breeder, but it did look like a puppy mill b/c of all the different types of dogs. 

and "don't have much money" bs - she has a new ipad, a new phone, just got plastic surgery... etc etc.

You *know* that dog was over $500 - and probably closer to $1000.


----------



## aklein

kirsten said:


> It looked like it was to me. It seemed like they had several puppies and different breeds.


 
Well there was also a sign that said 1000s of puppies or something like that outside when Farrah was walking in.  It just seemed strange to me that the puppies were just in crates.  Those dogs were far too young to be pulled away from their mothers.



Coach+Louislove said:


> So Farrah wouldn't take the dog outside and put a diaper on it so that her mom wouldn't find out? Wow! Selfish much? And it did look like a strange place where she got the puppy from. A whole bunch of dogs in small cages in some warehouse looking store. Ugh. Not impressed.
> Agreed that Catelynn and Tyler dwell too much on Carly.


 
She tried to make the dog go to the bathroom in the toilet.  Seriously, I hope all of that was in MTV's script.  She seriously cannot be that stupid.  And in a way, I understand not wanting her mom to find out but she couldn't at least try using wee wee pads?



pollinilove said:


> well no matter what everyone will be mad at farrah if she gets the dog


 
Well it's probably because it's only this season that Farrah seems to have figured out how to parent Sophia.  Why throw a puppy into the mix too?  She clearly didn't do any research or think about the puppy as anything other than an accessory.  Look at her attempt to 'train' the dog.  I'm giving it three episodes before she gives the dog away.


----------



## mcb100

i understand that Macey needs to be more agreeable with her custody arrangement and who gets Bentley when, but Ryan's parents need to stay the h*ll out. I feel like Ryan's only telling them negative things that Macey does. I saw nothing wrong with it, when it was Bentley's birthday and it was Macey's day.....she invited Ryan to come to the aquarium if he wanted to see him. Ryan told his parents that she didn't include him at all whatsoever. That's a lie, to me. I also feel like he's asking for more time with Bentley for his parents and not for himself. That being said, I do think that Macey could be a bit more lenient on sharing Bentley.

I wish Amber and Gary would clean. I was so disgusted when Leah was playing with a condom. I just want to yell at them to clean their apartment.


----------



## pollinilove

maci was a lot better when she was not with kyle . kyle looked like he was mad at giving bentley to ryans . kyle needs to have his own baby


----------



## MM83

IT'S GARY TIME!!!!!


WARNING, LINKS TO NSFW PICTURES


> *Gary Shirleys 11-Hour Stripper Bender*
> August 12th, 2011 // 23 Comments
> Gary Shirley Strippers
> 
> Teen Mom Amber Portwood attempted suicide earlier this summer after she thought baby daddy Gary Shirley was going to curl up his butt-tail and stop smothering her to death with his sex. Shes since checked herself into rehab leaving Gary completely to his own devices and responsible for their young daughter, so naturally, he went on a $5,000 11-hour stripper bender to get his head right. Except heres the genius of it: Because theyll do anything for money  Strangely not laundry though, Ive tried.  he got the strippers to take pictures with him then turned around and sold them to TMZ. Which means, at minimum, Gary made his money back, or God forbid, profited from having tits in his face for 11 hours, so congratulations, you now live in a world where white trash with a vestigial penis who doesnt know how condoms work is more baller than all of us.
> 
> Got any of those pills left, Amber? Ill take 30.



You gotta love that he managed to make his money back...but ewww. 11 hours? Lordy. 


http://www.thesuperficial.com/teen-mom-gary-shirley-strippers-amber-08-2011


----------



## Belle49

Barf


----------



## pinklipgloss33




----------



## ILuvShopping

yuuuuuuuuck


----------



## kirsten

I guess he has to get some female attention somehow.


----------



## pollinilove

poor leah brendon and tre can you please adopt leah also


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^^Heck I would take that lil girl in a heartbeat. Poor thing needs a good home away from these idiots.. Did you see her running around with a 5 pack of condoms? Double barf!!!!

OMFG Gary is such a PIG!!! They are both LOSERS that do not even have the right to have a pet frog let alone a daughter. Poor Leah!!


----------



## pollinilove

this may sound mean amber and gary are not good looking but they have such a pretty girl  leah will be a very pretty lady when she grows up


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> this may sound mean amber and gary are not good looking but they have such a pretty girl  leah will be a very pretty lady when she grows up



you know they say it takes to not-so-goodlooking parents to make pretty kids 

I do agree, Leah is so cute - I just want to pinch her cheeks!


----------



## whatscute

Those shady guys gary and amber always hang out with are totally getting money for leaking pictures and their "inside info" to the media


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

pollinilove said:


> this may sound mean amber and gary are not good looking but they have such a pretty girl  leah will be a very pretty lady when she grows up



LOL...yeah they are not the most attractive people LOL but that lil girl is adorable. Wonder how that happened  





DC-Cutie said:


> you know they say it takes to not-so-goodlooking parents to make pretty kids
> 
> I do agree, Leah is so cute - I just want to pinch her cheeks!




OMG I wanna grab those lil cheeks too. I bet that girl never gets any nurturing hugs or anything since these 2 idiots are so self absorbed.


----------



## GingerSnap527

The condom thing had to be staged right? I can't honestly believe that Gary would leave those out where Leah could easily grab them.


----------



## Gurzzy

You would think that after the first incident with Child Protective Services that they would try to be more responsible in the future. This is just disgusting. Neither of them seem to care about their kid and I hate that MTV glorifies it.


----------



## pollinilove

did they say $11,000 gary could have used that for leah not hookers


----------



## MM83

^^^$5k and he sold the pictures to TMZ.


----------



## Jeneen

lmao at Amber's mom reminding her she is a mom - priceless!


----------



## DC-Cutie

- Amber's mother is a friggin' trainwreck..  Is she on the bottle with her slurred speech?
- why is Bentley still on the pacifier?
- Farrah need not never, never ever in life cry.  Her cry face a thing of nightmares!
- Tyler, really, you want Carly to come to your graduation...


----------



## pollinilove

so kyle does not work does not make dinner maci has to work school and cook? kyle is a lazy man


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> so kyle does not work does not make dinner maci has to work school and cook? kyle is a lazy man



and slow, according to Ryan   He can't even bother to change Bentley.


----------



## pollinilove

if your going to date a lazy man date ryan he is the better looking one


----------



## michie

I'm still AMAZED that Farrah felt the need to get her breasts done, but did nothing to her nose.


----------



## MM83

michie said:


> I'm still AMAZED that Farrah felt the need to get her breasts done, but did nothing to her nose.



I know! Nose before boobs, always!


----------



## michie

When she started crying last night, I saw that nose wrinkling and just SMH...


----------



## babieejae1101

michie said:


> When she started crying last night, I saw that nose wrinkling and just SMH...



That's what I did too... I don't like Farrah's facial expression when she cries. It looks like a shriveled up raisin.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DC-Cutie said:


> - Amber's mother is a friggin' trainwreck..  Is she on the bottle with her slurred speech?
> - why is Bentley still on the pacifier?
> - Farrah need not never, never ever in life cry.  Her cry face a thing of nightmares!
> - Tyler, really, you want Carly to come to your graduation...



WOW your not kidding. I think Ambers mom is on the sauce. What a screwed up disheveled bunch they all were.  You think Gary's mom could have at least dressed a little nicer and combed her hair. So raggedity...just like Gary!!

So funny when Amber was yelling at her mother and mentioned even the people at CPS told her "and we're not explaining it to you again". She must have been a real piece of work in that meeting. 




michie said:


> I'm still AMAZED that Farrah felt the need to get her breasts done, but did nothing to her nose.



LOL...how true!! 





MM83 said:


> I know! Nose before boobs, always!



:lolots:





babieejae1101 said:


> That's what I did too... I don't like Farrah's facial expression when she cries. It looks like a shriveled up raisin.



I think she was reading the blogs last season and saw how much people made fun of her for her "ugly cry".  You could tell she was really holding it in when she was in the car and at Derek's fathers house 

I will say though how sad for the baby to have to meet her dad at his grave site. So sad.


----------



## Jeneen

MM83 said:


> I know! Nose before boobs, always!


 
from the plastic surgery bible?

lol.


----------



## michie

I don't know how much of taking Sophia to the gravesite was her or MTV's idea. I mean, my sister died when my nephews were 3 and I've never been inclined to take them to the gravesite. Sophia didn't understand a lick of why she was there. Maybe that's a better idea for when she's older.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can appreciate that Farrah talks to Sophia like a person, rather than that baby-goo talk her Grandmother does.  I cringe!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

^^^^i agree about Farrah. She bothered me a lot in past seasons, but she's a lot better now (except for the doggie diapers fiasco). She seems a lot more mature and I genuinely felt for her in the scenes with the grave and talking to her ex's stepdad, ugly cry and all. 

How many times has Maci quit school now? Is she having to pay for these classes that she ends up dropping (don't have any experience with it myself, so I have no idea)? She has always seemed like the level headed one of the bunch, but she's making me question that now for sure. Also, do Ryans family ever talk about anything other than Maci and "coouuuuurt"? (I'm southern so I can make fun of their accent!). Bentley is two now and he understands what they are saying, do they not realize that or just don't care???

Poor Leah seems like she lost any love/closeness she had with Amber. She isn't even excited or acting like she cares when she sees Amber. so sad.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm a little excited to see maci get served, not gonna lie.


----------



## PetiteChou

Funny thing is that I actually live in Chattanooga and went to Chatt State before I transferred lol
When I was Chatt State (about a year ago), there were alot rumors about MTV cameras being there and everything, but of course she dropped out for like the third time.  And yes, Maci is paying for all those classes she keeps dropping out of.

 Some of my co-workers went to Ooltewah High with her and still don't like her (they all say she was a b****).  The parents of one girl I worked with lives next door to her.  She says that Maci is big party girl.  If you want a picture with Ryan, just go to the Drink, he's there sometimes haha
I've seen her a couple of times at the mall too lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm a little excited to see maci get served, not gonna lie.



+1

I'm for playing fair when it comes to the kids and Maci isn't doing right.  She needs to keep Ryan informed - where she's moving, when (not the damn day before) and who will be living with them.  You can't trust everyone around your child and Ryan should have a say in the matter.


----------



## Megs

DC-Cutie said:


> +1
> 
> I'm for playing fair when it comes to the kids and Maci isn't doing right.  She needs to keep Ryan informed - where she's moving, when (not the damn day before) and who will be living with them.  You can't trust everyone around your child and Ryan should have a say in the matter.



I agree too. I always liked Maci but I think it is silly to not be together and not have some sort of paperwork for the child and to keep from all these issues. Whether it be Ryan or his parents that want to see Bentley, it is still his right as a father and they need to enforce that by the right papers.


----------



## JSH812

DC-Cutie said:


> - Amber's mother is a friggin' trainwreck..  Is she on the bottle with her slurred speech?
> - why is Bentley still on the pacifier?
> - Farrah need not never, never ever in life cry.  Her cry face a thing of nightmares!
> - Tyler, really, you want Carly to come to your graduation...



Seriously, I can't stop looking at Amber's, her mother's and that friend who lives there (or whoever she is) pupils when they are on screen. It's so obvious they are poppin' pills or drinking too much..................

(I hope this sentence makes sense... I'm kind of tired tonight!)


----------



## JSH812

Luv2BuyBags said:


> WOW your not kidding. I think Ambers mom is on the sauce. What a screwed up disheveled bunch they all were.  You think Gary's mom could have at least dressed a little nicer and combed her hair. So raggedity...just like Gary!!
> 
> So funny when Amber was yelling at her mother and mentioned even the people at CPS told her "and we're not explaining it to you again". She must have been a real piece of work in that meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...how true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she was reading the blogs last season and saw how much people made fun of her for her "ugly cry".  You could tell she was really holding it in when she was in the car and at Derek's fathers house
> 
> *I will say though how sad for the baby to have to meet her dad at his grave site. So sad*.



That was very sad. And, while I'm not a Farrah-lover (lol) I do think her situation is horrible --- and I just wish she would have taken the time to maybe, go to the grave site alone.... take some time to just CRY -- because it's so obvious she's still in so much pain, but hasn't had the right outlet. She needs to cry, scream, throw things, all in private to help her start to heal a little......


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

CourtneyMc22 said:


> ^^^^i agree about Farrah. She bothered me a lot in past seasons, but she's a lot better now (except for the doggie diapers fiasco). She seems a lot more mature and I genuinely felt for her in the scenes with the grave and talking to her ex's stepdad, ugly cry and all.
> 
> How many times has Maci quit school now?* Is she having to pay for these classes that she ends up dropping* (don't have any experience with it myself, so I have no idea)? She has always seemed like the level headed one of the bunch, but she's making me question that now for sure. Also, do Ryans family ever talk about anything other than Maci and "coouuuuurt"? (I'm southern so I can make fun of their accent!). Bentley is two now and he understands what they are saying, do they not realize that or just don't care???
> 
> Poor Leah seems like she lost any love/closeness she had with Amber. She isn't even excited or acting like she cares when she sees Amber. so sad.




I was wondering that too, I think she does pay it all and its non refundable. Where does she get all this money from? She must sell her story to US Weekly and all that jazz to get all this money to piss away like she does. I mean does she really need the house and to be away from her parents. I mean all that $, all the utilities $, food $, car/insurance, she must have alot of cash lying around. Kinda dumb for such a young person. 






ILuvShopping said:


> i'm a little excited to see maci get served, not gonna lie.




:lolots: Your being a :devil: right now LOL!  Wonder why its taken Ryan this long to file??? Oh I know cause it took him 2 years of lying around on the couch to finally get off his butt and get a full time job to pay for his kid   That kid has such a lost look on his face ALL the time. He must be smoking wacky weed or something LOL!


----------



## pollinilove

i am sorry but kyle is not good looking at all and no job come on maci


----------



## Jennifer_C

michie said:


> I don't know how much of taking Sophia to the gravesite was her or MTV's idea. I mean, my sister died when my nephews were 3 and I've never been inclined to take them to the gravesite. Sophia didn't understand a lick of why she was there. Maybe that's a better idea for when she's older.



Agreed.  Whatever understanding she might have is basically "Daddy's in the ground there".  I don't see how that helps!



DC-Cutie said:


> I can appreciate that Farrah talks to Sophia like a person, rather than that baby-goo talk her Grandmother does.  I cringe!



Honestly - the way they both talk to Sophia bugs the crap out of me


----------



## kirsten

pollinilove said:


> i am sorry but kyle is not good looking at all and no job come on maci



He quit his job to go live with Maci. Remember after he quit he was like "you don't think I am a loser now, do ya?" I am sure he is looking for a new job wherever they live now.


----------



## Jeneen

kirsten said:


> He quit his job to go live with Maci. Remember after he quit he was like "you don't think I am a loser now, do ya?" I am sure he is looking for a new job wherever they live now.


 
Yeah - i think he had a pretty decent job with Coca Cola, and in order to stay with Maci he quit his job -behind the scenes I'm pretty sure she told him she had enough money to help him out while he job searched, but in my world, whoever doesn't have a job and needs one better be actively searching and stepping it up in the housework and childcare dept and/or actually making it to class and doing well in their classes, while working part time and keeping up with the house. 


Farrah's mothering skills have improved and her mom was actually tolerable during the whole trip.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> +1
> 
> I'm for playing fair when it comes to the kids and Maci isn't doing right.  She needs to keep Ryan informed - where she's moving, when (not the damn day before) and who will be living with them.  You can't trust everyone around your child and Ryan should have a say in the matter.





Luv2BuyBags said:


> :lolots: Your being a :devil: right now LOL!  Wonder why its taken Ryan this long to file??? Oh I know cause it took him 2 years of lying around on the couch to finally get off his butt and get a full time job to pay for his kid   That kid has such a lost look on his face ALL the time. He must be smoking wacky weed or something LOL!




whenever they show maci and ryan with this custody agreement stuff it always makes me think of my nephews and how my family would react.  now my brother is NOTHING like ryan and my nephew's mother is a drug addict so it's a bit of a different situation lol (my brother has custody) - BUT if the tables were turned and she had custody my brother would let her do whatever the eff she wanted, he's just 'nice' like that. and my parents would be the ones pitching a fit about getting an agreement. so i kinda understand ryan's parent's side of it. 
and my brother is also in his 30's and has a very good job lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Doesn't Caitlyn want to be a nurse? How is she going to pass those classes when she can only get a 65 on a high school test? I have a feeling neither her nor Tyler are going to last long in college.


----------



## muffielove

buzzytoes said:


> Doesn't Caitlyn want to be a nurse? How is she going to pass those classes when she can only get a 65 on a high school test? I have a feeling neither her nor Tyler are going to last long in college.



 yeah, I was wondering the same thing. I couldn't believe how happy her teacher was to tell her she got a 65! I would've died with those marks in my last year of high school...


----------



## michie

I was thinking they were grading on an extreme curve. I didn't get all the joy over the equivalent to an 'F'.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think all the excitement was that she actually passed.


----------



## pollinilove

im sorry but how can she be doing so bad its not like she is taking care of a baby?


----------



## kirsten

Maci wants another baby with Kyle?


----------



## Megs

Is a 65 even passing nowadays?!


----------



## michie

Megs said:


> Is a 65 even passing nowadays?!



I thought that was failing, honestly. When I was in school, anything below a 70 was an 'F'. This may explain why these kids are so dumb now.


----------



## Megs

michie said:


> I thought that was failing, honestly. When I was in school, anything below a 70 was an 'F'. This may explain why these kids are so dumb now.



I was certain that was an F too. What is the lowest D you can get now, typically, do any of you know?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I think, typically, it's

90-100 A 
80-89 B
70-79 C 
60-69 D
below 60 is an F


So I guess it's likely she DID pass with a D. Ouch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kirsten said:


> Maci wants another baby with Kyle?


Dumb!



Megs said:


> Is a 65 even passing nowadays?!



Unfortunately, yes..  Sad isn't it?

Growing up, my father used to say "anything below an 85 is failing in this house. So come up in here with an 84 if you want to and see what happens". Set the bar high to succeed. 

It's evident by Carly, that barely meeting the minimum is ok.  I pray for the rest of her minimum career as a nurse....


----------



## Touch

DC-Cutie said:


> Dumb!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, yes..  Sad isn't it?
> 
> Growing up, my father used to say "anything below an 85 is failing in this house. So come up in here with an 84 if you want to and see what happens". Set the bar high to succeed.
> 
> It's evident by Carly, that barely meeting the minimum is ok.  I pray for the rest of her minimum career as a nurse....


your dad sounds like mine. I STILL to this day remember getting my first C EVER  in the 9th grade on some stupid math test. I locked myself in a bathroom stall during lunch and cried like a little baby. It really did feel like i failed *SMH*


----------



## Jeneen

pollinilove said:


> im sorry but how can she be doing so bad its not like she is taking care of a baby?


 
unstable home life, parents who use drugs and are in and out of rehab. I'm not saying it's an excuse, but it's a reason.

I think tyler, catelynne, and tyler's mom all need to move away from butch and april and take catelynne's little brother with them. I think butch tries, but he definitely needs a ton more clean time under his belt before he stablizes, and april needs A LOT of work.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sorry but nobody can convince me that Kyle is not at least 45


----------



## michie

Kyle looks like (if anyone watches the old "Twilight Zone" episodes) he's wearing the beat-up face makeup.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

michie said:


> Kyle looks like (if anyone watches the old "Twilight Zone" episodes) he's wearing the beat-up face makeup.


 
LOL!!!! So true! He has these clay-like features


----------



## Lola69

kirsten said:


> Maci wants another baby with Kyle?



I know I can't believe this girl. I am really starting to doubt Maci. Is she thinking about her career? I guess she is thinking since MTV is paying why not? :/


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Can someone tell me why Farrah is such a huge disgusting biatch??? I hope she does move out and fall flat on her stupid face. The only thing is though the poor baby will suffer. 

And is her mom an alcoholic?? Sitting at the table with Farrah the mother looked like she was toasted. She has huge bags under her eyes.


----------



## Eclipse4

Is Michael Farrah's stepdad?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Farrah's nasty attitude reminds me of Ashley from RHONJ.  Both of them are just disgusting the way they have the audacity to talk to their parents.  And believe or not Farrah has actually improved from the past seasons.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Maci can't be serious....


----------



## Heath-kkf

Eclipse4 said:


> Is Michael Farrah's stepdad?



No, he's her real dad. And yeah, I somehow am wondering about Farrah's career choice of culinary management. I don't know that i would want her managing me based on how I have seen her act on this show. But maybe she just treats her parents that way ...


----------



## MM83

Her mom could have really terrible allergies?

Maci's lost it,  but the sheen with Bently asking Kyle for a baby was beyond cute.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Farrah's nasty attitude reminds me of Ashley from RHONJ.  Both of them are just disgusting the way they have the audacity to talk to their parents.  And believe or not Farrah has actually improved from the past seasons.




Ohhh yes you're 100% right, both are disgusting human beings. I just dont get why they think they can talk to them like that. 

It was so gross to me that Farrah can be so nice to a stranger but rotten to her parents. Oh but did you see how she was with the guy on the phone? She said she "had a younger daughter and needs to be around schools" but then got annoyed at him for not knowing she needed a prechool. 

MTV should kick her off this show already, I cant stand her.

Oh and where do these kids get all this $?? So Farrah can afford $2000 for an apartment and pay for school, daycare, food, utilities, insurance, etc. and in Cali yet where its expensive to begin with.  Is she a hooker?? Did I miss something??


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Heath-kkf said:


> No, he's her real dad. And yeah, I somehow am wondering about Farrah's career choice of culinary management. I don't know that i would want her managing me based on how I have seen her act on this show. But maybe she just treats her parents that way ...



OMG Farrah is a biatch to everyone.  Did you see her last season when she went to that guys apartment and in like 5 minutes the guy basically ditched her LOL.  

Did you even see tonight how she was with the apt. rental salesman? She was rolling her eyes with that huge attitude of hers. 

Plus did you see what her teacher had to say about her? And she told her shrink she has NO friends. No one likes her!

Farrah treats everyone like a POS!!!! I just dont understand where she gets that she is so much better than everyone. She is a POS!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

How did Tylers mother get Brandon & Teresa's number to call them? I dont understand that part if their identity is so secret. 

It was pretty rotten of his mom to stick her nose in like that.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Ha, I was being a little bit sarcastic with that comment. But when I watch the show, its basically just on. I don't pay that close attention to it. It's just kind of a habit at this point. I really hope this is the last season, let these 4 move on.

Seems to me like Maci was looking for an excuse to not work/go to school and have Kyle support her with the wanting a baby stuff. Seems like if she had another baby she wouldn't be working or going to school. But she at least needs to get her bachelors degree before even thinking about another kid.


----------



## MM83

Soooo, Amber's lived there for not even a month and she's already transformed it into a hovel. Amazing.


----------



## pollinilove

maci said she just want to be a stay at home mom . well she picked the wrong man .
also tyler mom what is she thinking sorry but that is no longer her grand kid and she is lucky brandon and te did not call the police or get a pertection order. call me a B if you want but i would call the adoption lady and say close it now


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Heath-kkf said:


> Ha, I was being a little bit sarcastic with that comment. But when I watch the show, its basically just on. I don't pay that close attention to it. It's just kind of a habit at this point. I really hope this is the last season, let these 4 move on.



Oh  I was thinking you had to have watched it before LOL  The only thing I like about these 4 stories is that we get to see the kiddies grow up.  Bentley is so cute. I wish they would comb Leahs hair! The poor kid is going to be cross-eyed.




MM83 said:


> Soooo, Amber's lived there for not even a month and she's already transformed it into a hovel. Amazing.



Whats a hovel? LOL  

I find it hilarious Amber is now drawing on her eyebrows like a clown :lolots:  Talk about over plucking your eyebrows 




pollinilove said:


> maci said she just want to be a stay at home mom . well she picked the wrong man .
> also tyler mom what is she thinking sorry but that is no longer her grand kid and she is lucky brandon and te did not call the police or get a pertection order. call me a B if you want but i *would call the adoption lady and say close it now*



That wouldnt be fair at all. Its not the kids fault the mother went haywire!! Why punish the kids?


----------



## Heath-kkf

They have since filmed the adoption special and it seems everything is fine between C & T and B & T. But I mean Carly is at the young age where its not going to have much effect for them to send her Christmas presents but I don't think I would want C & T to do it every year. (if I were B & T)

I don't think its good for C & T to want too much involvement in Carly's life when she is not old enough to understand who they are and why she isn't with them. I think its best left to the 6 month updates until Carly gets old enough where she asks about her biological parents and wants more involvements. The first 5-8 years of her life or so should be for bonding with her adoptive parents and not being confused about who C & T are and why the "gave her away".


----------



## MM83

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Whats a hovel? LOL



What my Grandmother used to call my room in high school! 

 hov·el Noun 1. A small, squalid, unpleasant, or simply constructed dwelling. 2. An open shed or outbuilding, used for sheltering cattle or storing grain or tools.

Not perfect, but damn if it doesn't fit Amber.


----------



## pollinilove

sorry i still feel that tylers mom needs to know her place . and its not about punishing the kids its about the birth grandma thinking she can just call and do what she wants.  im not in her shoes or b&t shoes but that would be scary if some lady calls you up like that. p.s adoptions have rules and everyone needs to live by them .


----------



## alliemia

Omg...I don't get why Tyler and Caitlyn and their parents think they are entitled to be so involved in Carly's life. They are crossing the line now. And what are they doing sending like 20 gifts over. They are not the parents and grandparents, they need to get a clue.

If I were Teresa, I'd cut off contact other than the photos periodically, and I wouldn't accept all those gifts.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

MM83 said:


> What my Grandmother used to call my room in high school!
> 
> hov·el Noun 1. A small, squalid, unpleasant, or simply constructed dwelling. 2. An open shed or outbuilding, used for sheltering cattle or storing grain or tools.
> 
> Not perfect, but damn if it doesn't fit Amber.



Ohhh thanks, I never heard that word before LOL!




pollinilove said:


> sorry i still feel that tylers mom needs to know her place . and its not about punishing the kids its about the birth grandma thinking she can just call and do what she wants.  im not in her shoes or b&t shoes but that would be scary if some lady calls you up like that. p.s adoptions have rules and everyone needs to live by them .



Oh I agree totally the mom shouldnt even have B&T's phone number. Still baffles my brain how she has their number and the kids have to go thru the adoption agency for contact. Something doesnt add up there. 

But if you close the adoption for something the mother did that isnt fair to the kids when they did nothing wrong is all I was saying.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

alliemia said:


> Omg...I don't get why Tyler and Caitlyn and their parents think they are entitled to be so involved in Carly's life. They are crossing the line now. And what are they doing sending like 20 gifts over. They are not the parents and grandparents, they need to get a clue.
> 
> If I were Teresa, I'd cut off contact other than the photos periodically, and I wouldn't accept all those gifts.




I am sure it will end. The adoption is still newish to the kids. I am sure its hard to let go. They dont mean any harm by sending presents, I bet they just want to feel like they did something for the holiday.

I am more confused by the graduation thing as she wont ever remember being there.


----------



## alliemia

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I am sure it will end. The adoption is still newish to the kids. I am sure its hard to let go. They dont mean any harm by sending presents, I bet they just want to feel like they did something for the holiday.
> 
> I am more confused by the graduation thing as she wont ever remember being there.



But the problem as I see it is they don't respect Brandon and Teresa as her parents. Butch and Kim and Caitlyns mom are buying things saying 'at least she'll get something from grandpa'. Um no, you aren't her grandfather. I'm sure her actual grandparents may feel hurt with an influx of gifts from people claiming to be her grandparents.

They gave the kid up for adoption. They need to get over it and leave the kid and her family alone. Why would Brandon and Teresa want to go to Tylers graduation with Carly? Tyler wants 'his daughter' to see him graduate, but she's not his daughter. I think they don't get that. There has to be boundaries. 

I think the adoption counselor needs to be more firm with them.


----------



## gsmom

Not every adoption is the same, especially these days. None of us could possibly know what Carly's adoptive parents agreed to or the extent of the openess of their adoption, so what they are doing or how they are participating in Carly's life could have been part of the entire agreement.


----------



## NYCBelle

Maci is getting too needy and its getting annoying.

Farrah is being a ***** as usual.

Amber was pretty boring and I don't care much for her.

I liked Caitlyn and Tyler as usual =)


----------



## MM83

gsmom said:


> Not every adoption is the same, especially these days. None of us could possibly know what Carly's adoptive parents agreed to or the extent of the openess of their adoption, so what they are doing or how they are participating in Carly's life could have been part of the entire agreement.



+1 

We don't know the rules that are in place. We aren't part of this adoption, therefore it may be alright for them to send gifts. I feel that Tyler's mom may have overstepped her boundaries, but I think she really meant well and was trying to make her son's dream, of having his daughter at his graduation come true. She was obviously very hurt when Tyler brought it up and very remorseful. I think this graduation is a big deal, simply because I doubt many people in their families have finished high school. Regardless if Catelynn (or Tyler, for that matter) is getting sub-par grades, she's overcome a lot and tries every day to keep going. Which is something that neither Butch nor April seems to have done.


----------



## afsweet

i don't know how much $ mtv is paying them, but i assume that farrah and maci's parents are helping them out in terms of paying rent and tuition. i could be wrong, but i just assumed that since their parents seem pretty supportive. when maci was looking at places to move, she didn't flinch when the realtor told her how much rent would be. kind of unusual for someone who is unemployed. it would be the worst idea ever to have another baby...especially when kyle seemed less than amused by the idea. maci needs to buckle down and finish her degree or just drop out once and for all instead of being so wishy washy. 

it's funny how farrah can be so rude to her parents and decide on her own that she's going to move to another state, yet she's always quick to ask her parents to babysit. if she's so independent, why not take sophia along or pay someone to babysit instead of relying on mom and dad to babysit at the drop of a hat?

i don't think tyler and catelynn mean any harm, but i definitely wouldn't feel comfortable with them wanting to be so involved. i think they want carly to grow up knowing that her birth parents didn't give her up because they didn't love her, they just couldn't raise a baby at that point in time. i think tyler and catelynn want to prove they love carly and don't want to feel guilty about giving her up for adoption. they want to feel like parents but without the responsibilities of actually raising a baby.  

amber is a mess. and i hate that annoying voice she uses around leah. end of story.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Maci takes "time off" from school and work, but complains about being bored all the time?  I don't think Kyle's scared to have a kid, I think he's just being realistic. Heck, neither of them are working at this point!! What's she going to do when Baby #2 gies away to school? 

MTV and her parents can't support her forever.


----------



## msspooky09

Heath-kkf said:


> No, he's her real dad. And yeah, I somehow am wondering about Farrah's career choice of culinary management. I don't know that i would want her managing me based on how I have seen her act on this show. But maybe she just treats her parents that way ...



I don't think it's just her parents. Did you see/hear how she spoke to that realtor? She was snotty to him, too, as if she couldn't understand why he thought SHE was the one going to school...but that was her whole point of moving out there anyway, to get a bachelor's...

I think she's just a terrible communicator, and instead of telling her parents how she feels, she just gets all pissy and is fresh to them. I think if she tried to calmly tell them how she felt and what she was thinking, all of their relationships would be better.


----------



## msspooky09

MM83 said:


> Soooo, Amber's lived there for not even a month and she's already transformed it into a hovel. Amazing.



It's still cleaner than that other place...and hey, Leah's even got SHEETS on her bed....!


----------



## michie

I know toddler beds are small, but please tell me I wasn't the only one who thought Leah's bed was a toy...


----------



## Lanier

Honestly, I'm surprised Brandon and Teresa are still affiliated with this show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lanier said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised Brandon and Teresa are still affiliated with this show.



I am, too.  It would seem to me, that after the first season they would be done.  Continuing to be involved with the show, just seems weird to me.


----------



## gsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> I am, too. It would seem to me, that after the first season they would be done. Continuing to be involved with the show, just seems weird to me.


 

Who knows what they agreed to.
With adoption and desperate couples, many will agree to almost anything to get their hands on a baby.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

michie said:


> I know toddler beds are small, but please tell me I wasn't the only one who thought Leah's bed was a toy...



LOL, I had one like that right when my kids got out of the crib in case they fell out of bed they didnt fall to far. It didnt last long but was a good transition to a real bed LOL. Looks like a toy now though LOL!




DC-Cutie said:


> I am, too.  It would seem to me, that after the first season they would be done.  Continuing to be involved with the show, just seems weird to me.



Have they been in this season? Or are the kids just talking about them?


----------



## aklein

The Maci wanting another baby is just for the show, right?  It's like her storyline a la The Hills, right?

And does anyone know why April and Butch can't see each other?  I'm wondering what the no contact order is about.

ETA: nevermind, found out http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2011/07/20/7119458-legal-woes-and-daddy-drama-take-over-teen-mom

How has therapy not taught Farrah she doesn't always have to yell at her mother? It's like she is incapable of talking to her mom in a normal tone of voice.


----------



## amymarie

Maci is an idiot if she is wanting another baby. She should finish her degree and get a real job first. Farrah has an attitude but at least she has her head straight about her career and providing for her daughter.  Not sure about the big move though, it's risky. But I live in the same city as her and it is true there's not much room for advancement here, most people want to move out to bigger cities when they finish their degrees.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Speaking of a storyline on the Hills, I loved Farrah's whole thing about moving to California. I think she thought everything in CA looked like _the Hills_!!! I was cracking up at the faces she was making looking at the apartments in her price range. That whole move fell thru pretty quick. I don't know what her current situation is, but I wouldn't be surprised if she never moved, which I think is best anyway.

I agree about Maci, she's "baby crazy" or whatever Kyle called her. But I looooooove Bentley, he's the cutest little boy ever!!! The first scene at the daycare was so sad/funny. I thought it said A LOT that Bentley was totally fine once Kyle came back in the room. I also loved that some random kid was riding the tractor/bus thing up Kyle's shoulder, ha!!  IMO, He's a keeper and Maci better not scare him away with the baby talk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I love some Bently, too.  But when you start talking with your paci in your mouth, it's time to get rid of it!


----------



## afsweet

^ i can't believe he still has a paci! sadly, i see a lot of kids whose parents let them have a paci when they're way past that baby age.


----------



## aklein

stephc005 said:


> ^ i can't believe he still has a paci! sadly, i see a lot of kids whose parents let them have a paci when they're way past that baby age.


 
Sophia still has one too and they're about the same age.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the one thing that always trips me out about Farrah is that she has the NERVE to speak with her mom with all the "like yeah, mom I know..." (with all her attitude) and out of the next breath ask her to watch Sophia.

Maci - oh, chile!  Her skin is looking rough!


----------



## kirsten

Farrah will be in for a surprise when Sophia starts treating her the same way.


----------



## Lanier

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Speaking of a storyline on the Hills, I loved Farrah's whole thing about moving to California. I think she thought everything in CA looked like _the Hills_!!! I was cracking up at the faces she was making looking at the apartments in her price range. That whole move fell thru pretty quick. I don't know what her current situation is, but I wouldn't be surprised if she never moved, which I think is best anyway.



Farrah ended up moving to Fort Lauderdale, FL, I think? And I agree with you about when she was in California. She was brought back to reality pretty quickly!

I also agree with *aklein* - I think Maci's storyline about wanting a child wth Kyle was a filler storyline, and fake. It almost sounded like they borrowed the idea from the US Weekly/In Touch stories.


----------



## aklein

Lanier said:


> Farrah ended up moving to Fort Lauderdale, FL, I think? And I agree with you about when she was in California. She was brought back to reality pretty quickly!
> 
> I also agree with *aklein* - I think Maci's storyline about wanting a child wth Kyle was a filler storyline, and fake. It almost sounded like they borrowed the idea from the US Weekly/In Touch stories.



I think that was what I remembered reading too.  It was in the story about Farrah getting an acting role in some big movie.  Then we figured out she was just an extra.  Lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

IMO catelynn and tyler wanting carly to be at their graduation is a bit much, i don't think they've accepted that they're not carlys parents. If i were brandon and theresa, that idea would make me a tad uncomfortable. Also, the amount of gifts they sent for xmas was a bit much, the whole arrangement just seems like it's going further than it should.

Maci was just being crazy with the baby talk, i'm sure it was scripted, there is NO way she is that dumb, like c'mon now.

Farrah is a brat as usual. I don't understand why she can't just hear her parents out when they tell her their concerns? Does she honestly expect them to be like "Ok that's cool, do whatever you want?" They are parents, they're allowed to voice their opinions, especially when what they were saying was completely valid, she acts like such a know it all brat.

Amber needs to give leah a haircut, she's starting to look like the young michael myers from the halloween movies


----------



## Jennifer_C

Re Brandon & Theresa - I think the shows air on a delay so if they're watching it it's probably of things that happened a while back.  If they were aired in real-time like the next day I think they would have cut ties already.

I agree, labelwhore04, that Caitlyn and Tyler haven't found the right balance yet.  For everyone's sake I hope they do soon.  They will not have a good level of closure to move on if they can't really accept the situation.


----------



## MissCrystal

labelwhore04 said:


> *IMO catelynn and tyler wanting carly to be at their graduation is a bit much, i don't think they've accepted that they're not carlys parents. If i were brandon and theresa, that idea would make me a tad uncomfortable. Also, the amount of gifts they sent for xmas was a bit much, the whole arrangement just seems like it's going further than it should*.
> 
> Maci was just being crazy with the baby talk, i'm sure it was scripted, there is NO way she is that dumb, like c'mon now.
> 
> Farrah is a brat as usual. I don't understand why she can't just hear her parents out when they tell her their concerns? Does she honestly expect them to be like "Ok that's cool, do whatever you want?" They are parents, they're allowed to voice their opinions, especially when what they were saying was completely valid, she acts like such a know it all brat.
> 
> Amber needs to give leah a haircut, she's starting to look like the young michael myers from the halloween movies




i get the feeling from them that they think brandon and theresa are just temporary parents and when they finish college (if they ever do) they can go knock on their door and get their daughter back. The whole situation is just very un comfortable to watch and even the social worker at times seems un comfortable at the questions they ask and the amount of presents is something else.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MissCrystal said:


> i get the feeling from them that they think brandon and theresa are just temporary parents and when they finish college (if they ever do) they can go knock on their door and get their daughter back. The whole situation is just very un comfortable to watch and even the social worker at times seems un comfortable at the questions they ask and the amount of presents is something else.



extremely uncomfortable.  Then they had to write a letter to Brandon and Teresa to explain the letter that Tyler's mother wrote to them about the graduation..  It's just uncomfortable all around.


----------



## michie

Tyler & Catelynn have been watching too many sappy stories about adoptions, it seems. It's almost like they think they'll be playing "my 4 parents" with Carly, Brandon & Theresa. I imagine as Carly gets older, if this continues, it's going to be tough to explain how you're always "there", but couldn't really provide for her. Let's face it, they make money with the show, so they're better off than most teen parents. They probably do think, if they save enough, they could get her back.


----------



## Lanier

Jennifer_C said:


> I agree, labelwhore04, that Caitlyn and Tyler haven't found the right balance yet.  For everyone's sake I hope they do soon.  They will not have a good level of closure to move on if they can't really accept the situation.



In my opinion, a big step for Catelynn and Tyler to be able to move on is to not be on the show anymore. Carly is their link to the show, but (as harsh as this is) Carly does not need to be the focal point of their lives anymore. Continued counseling for both Catelynn and Tyler would be more beneficial than this MTV show.


----------



## labelwhore04

I honestly could not believe farrah in tonight's episode, wow, what a disrespectful bish. Is it not possible for her to speak to her parents without having an attitude? Literally every word that comes out of her mouth has a snotty ring to it. I can actually completely understand why her mom slapped her now, i used to think it was the mom who had the issues but not anymore. Her dad seems like a very nice, calm, reasonable man yet she treats him like garbage, like when he asked her if she liked the townhomes a bit more(you know, perfectly reasonable question, just making conversation) and she responds with "obviously i did, blah blah blah" with a smartass attitude, like wtf? he just asked you a simple question, why do you have to be a b*tch? You'd think that having a child would make you mature faster and realize and appreciate everything your OWN parents did for you. 

I actually feel bad for her parents at this point, it seems like a lose-lose situation. They always seem to be walking on egg shells in her presence, trying so hard not to upset her but they know if they were to actually put their foot down and stand up for themselves, she'd have no problem cutting off all contact with them. It seems like they allow her to be disrespectful because they don't want to lose their daughter and sophia. Farrah is the type of person who would be able to just get up and move and be fine with never speaking to them again and that's what they're afraid of. It's sad that they have to endure her attitude and be civil with her in order to keep a relationship with sophia. I bet they know that if they stand their ground as parents and told Farrah what they were really thinking, she'd have no problem moving and taking sophia away because that's the bitter, angry person that she is. That rotten attitude is gonna get her nowhere in life. I'm appalled at her behaviour towards her parents who have done nothing but support her through the years. She's a self centered brat who really needs to grow the F*** up for her daughters sake.


----------



## michie

^I agree. I felt absolutely horrible for her parents as I watched the show. MIchael looked beat down and broken and her mom just sat there, kinda dazed, after the restaurant scene. I wanted to punch her in the back of her head. Here's her mom, pleading about how she wants her grandchild around and this b*tch is just snatching the rug from under her. I wonder where the other sister has been and what's her take on everything.


----------



## carvedwords

^^What goes around, comes around.  Just wait until Sophia starts treating Farrah the same way.  Let's see how she likes it.


----------



## MM83

Catelynn's dad is a STARK contrast to Butch. He's not completely terrible looking either,
 in comparison.


----------



## Jennifer_C

labelwhore04 said:


> I honestly could not believe farrah in tonight's episode... That rotten attitude is gonna get her nowhere in life. I'm appalled at her behaviour towards her parents who have done nothing but support her through the years. She's a self centered brat who really needs to grow the F*** up for her daughters sake.



I agree *100%*!!!


----------



## MM83

Farrah learned that attitude somewhere, she didn't just start doing it. Her mother acts just like her, she treats her father with the same disrespect as Farrah does. I'd have a hard time respecting Michael (if I were in Farrah's shoes), as well. The man has no backbone, he just nods and goes along with it all. That's not saying I don't like him, I do, he's just been henpecked into a shell.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah and Family need an intervention!  

The way she talks to them make her so ugly.  Never in my dreams would I imagine talking to my mother like that and Lord help me if I talked to my father like that - I probably wouldn't have any teeth right now.

I agree, Michael, is a simp!  He just sits there.  Does anyone know why she calls him by his first name?

I feel sorry for BabyGoo having to grow up amongst all the screaming and foolishness.

And I found out, from a source, that the taping of her in California "looking for an apartment" was a made-up.  It coincided with a trip she took with the other girls to meet up with Bristol Palin for some panel discussion.  MTV is so transparent in their quest to make up story lines for these girls.  If being a teen mom, isn't story line enough!


----------



## JSH812

Lanier said:


> In my opinion, a big step for Catelynn and Tyler to be able to move on is to not be on the show anymore. Carly is their link to the show, but (as harsh as this is) Carly does not need to be the focal point of their lives anymore. Continued counseling for both Catelynn and Tyler would be more beneficial than this MTV show.


----------



## afsweet

so farrah got breast implants and justified them by saying they'd help her modeling career...but in the past few episodes she hasn't mentioned anything about modeling. she should have just been honest and said she wanted boobs. 

does it annoy anyone else that she makes the dog wear diapers? why doesn't she just potty train the dog?! 

and i think she just calls michael by his name instead of dad because she thinks it's cool (khloe and kourtney kardashian often times call their mom by her first name too) or to show that she doesn't respect him. he's a pushover, and i feel bad for him because it's obvious that he loves his family despite the way they treat him.


----------



## pollinilove

i have a dog the same size as farrah dog and i agree train it to go potty . i would rather take him out than change a pamper on a dog .


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hate to listen to their voiceovers, sound so fake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh wow!  I saw a copy of US Weekly w/Maci.  She has a big arse back tattoo that looks like a love letter with Kyle.  it looked a mess!


----------



## gsmom

did that bish seriously just pick up that little dog by the collar to remove it from her clothing laden filthy bed?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Omg, Farrah picking that puppy up by its skin is making me want to jump thru the TV!! And surprise, surprise, she's already getting rid of the dog. People like her are one of the reasons so many dogs are in shelters right now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catlynn is super needy...


----------



## gsmom

seriously....i thought catlynn was going to start screaming and crying like a toddler.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Wow, Amber sounds like a different person after 24 hours of jail!! Maybe it will actually  stick.


----------



## alliemia

wtf..farrah lifted the puppy by it's neck? then was all excited to be unloading it on the neighbor. i am glad she is not a pet owner anymore, but really makes her look bad in how she treats/views animals.


----------



## msspooky09

alliemia said:


> wtf..farrah lifted the puppy by it's neck? then was all excited to be unloading it on the neighbor. i am glad she is not a pet owner anymore, but really makes her look bad in how she treats/views animals.



Idk if her lifting it by its scruff like that was totally bad...isn't that how their mothers carry them? Plus, the puppy seems pretty young yet.  It was the expression on her face that worried me more than what she was doing! If she can barely take care of a puppy, how on earth is she going to live so far away from her parents and take care of her daughter? They do all of her babysitting!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

alliemia said:


> wtf..farrah lifted the puppy by it's neck? then was all excited to be unloading it on the neighbor. i am glad she is not a pet owner anymore, but really makes her look bad in how she treats/views animals.


Yeah, sorry I meant his neck "skin" I suppose. Im sure it didn't hurt the puppy, just shows how little care she took with it...


----------



## alliemia

CourtneyMc22 said:


> Yeah, sorry I meant his neck "skin" I suppose. Im sure it didn't hurt the puppy, just shows how little care she took with it...


 
it just didn't look like a good way to move the dog. like it was on her clothes and she was just disgusted by it.


----------



## Chantilly0379

So I'm catching up watching 8/23 & 8/30 epi & all I can say is "Farrah ur a spoiled ungreatful bratty little *****!" & if I was ur mother I would have beat ur *** too! Now I feel better now that I got that of my chest! LoL!


----------



## Chantilly0379

alliemia said:


> wtf..farrah lifted the puppy by it's neck? then was all excited to be unloading it on the neighbor. i am glad she is not a pet owner anymore, but really makes her look bad in how she treats/views animals.



So while we on the subject of how much she is NOT ready for a pet! I was the "r u for real" when she pu the dog & put it over the toilet, which I hope was a joke.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Ok last rant abt Farrah.  Is it jst me or is she looking more like a Ompalumpa!
OMG she so disrespectful towards her parents & calling her dad by his first name...she such a b*t&#8364;h!


----------



## Belle49

Bentley is the cutest baby EVER


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Chantilly0379 said:


> Ok last rant abt Farrah.  Is it jst me or is she looking more like a Ompalumpa!
> OMG she so disrespectful towards her parents & calling her dad by his first name...she such a b*t&#8364;h!


 Off-topic, but your avatar is making me salivate, esp. the Abita amber! 



Belle49 said:


> Bentley is the cutest baby EVER


 Agreed! So cute when he told Kyle happy birthday! He's a genuinely happy baby/toddler, which shows that kids can thrive if there is a (semi) functional arrangement b/t parents who don't live together.


----------



## illini3

Belle49 said:


> Bentley is the cutest baby EVER


 
He is!

It was so adorable when he said Happy Birthday Kyle and I love you Kyle.  He is too cute! I can see why Maci wants to spend all her time with him.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

alliemia said:


> it just didn't look like a good way to move the dog. like it was on her clothes and she was just disgusted by it.


I agree, I am not a pet person so I don't know if it is wrong to pick a dog up that way but my issue is that she did it in disgust.

Bentley is just pure love.  Hearing his little voice makes me happy!


----------



## Chantilly0379

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I agree, I am not a pet person so I don't know if it is wrong to pick a dog up that way but my issue is that she did it in disgust.
> 
> Bentley is just pure love. Hearing his little voice makes me happy!


 
I'm a pet lover and not a Ferrah fan, but I really don't think she did anything wrong.  That's how the mommy carries them.  I have (3) furry babies & I pick mine up like that sometimes.


----------



## coachlover89

did anyone notice bentley in the front seat ? Why couldn't kyle's mom sit in the back? makes no sense. He should always be in the back.


----------



## queenofshopping

i have a daughter who is 21, and we have watched all of the 16 & Pregnant/ Teen Mom series since first episode...
as to this particular series, Farrah really annoys me with regards to how she speaks to her parents... i AM a pet owner and animal lover, and it is idiotic and lazy for her to put a diaper on that dog... imo, the ONLY time a diaper might be used on a dog is when the dog is elderly and/ or incontinent... NOT as a tool to avoid the responsibility as a pet owner to house train a dog...
i also am not a "binky" fan- never used one for my daughter, and while i totally agree that many parents find them extremely helpful and soothing, i have a personal reaction when i see kids who are walking and talking with a plug in their face 24/7- to be honest, it is more of a reaction with the Teen Moms on this show than anything... i actually feel for these girls who are under such scrutiny- but then again, they signed up for the show, and the attention and the drama that follows them... and of course since they were minors when they were pregnant and on the show, it makes me wonder how much these parents contemplated the long term affects of being on reality tv...
i just adore Caitlyn and whatever his name is- they are just so mature and really make me so proud of them...
and poor Leah... i really find myself annoyed with teens in general- even as a mother of a 21 year old... i guess it gets "worse" with each generation... yikes...


----------



## DC-Cutie

does Sophia talk?  Bentley seems to be the most talkative of the group.


----------



## queenofshopping

and btw- when i say i "adore" caitlyn and tyler i use that term very loosely- it is in comparison to the other subjects on the show...


----------



## JSH812

Did anyone notice that Sophia was sitting on Farrah's lap in the taxi when they went to Florida? (If I remember correctly it was Florida....) That's against the law, right? ....


----------



## MM83

Butch and April are divorcing, facebook confirmed!




> Some sad news in Teen Mom land. Catelyn Lowell&#8217;s mom and step-dad (and Tyler Baltierra&#8217;s dad and step-mom) Butch (full name Darl Lynn Baltierra) are divorcing over domestic abuse issues, according to Catelynn&#8217;s official Facebook page. UPDATE: Catelynn also confirmed to starcasm.net that they&#8217;re getting a divorce.
> 
> The page issued a statement addressing status updates April made last night on her personal Facebook page accused Butch of hitting women, and their impending divorce. Many fans who are friends with that account suspected that it was hacked, but Catelynn&#8217;s Facebook Page (which includes April as an admin, and is approved by Catelynn) says that the account was not hacked, Butch did hit April, and they are going to seek divorce.
> 
> From the Page:
> 
> April&#8217;s profile was not hacked.. She posted a couple status&#8217;s last night about Butch & him hitting her.. She will be on later today to clear everything up for you guys who read them on her profile.. Please keep her in your thoughts as she says they are getting a divorce after this time.. If you have anything negative to say keep it to your selves now is NOT the time!
> 
> Here are the comments that were posted on April&#8217;s personal page:
> 
> &#8220;darl lynn baltierra is a wife beater put that on tv bit6ches&#8221;&#8221;
> 
> I am single. Getting a divorce. Butch [is?] a d*ck let me know!&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;darl baltierra [likes] too beat women&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;butch likes to hit women now hes [on] his way to JAIL&#8221;
> 
> There are reports that Amber Baltierra&#8217;s personal Facebook says Butch beat April while high. Butch has a long history of substance abuse, and was seen going to court ordered rehab on Season 2 of Teen Mom after a domestic altercation. Someone called the cops during April and Butch&#8217;s fight, and he was found to have violated his parole. April told the cops Butch hit her, and they issued a no contact order. He violated that order in rehab (by calling April,) and was sent back to jail. During Season 3, which is currently airing, Butch was released from jail. Even though released, he was still required to stay away from April until December 2011.
> 
> It&#8217;s always sad to hear of divorce, but if there is domestic violence involved, it&#8217;s necessary for the one being abused to take care of their health, sanity, and personal safety. Stay strong Catelynn and Tyler!



Source:http://starcasm.net/archives/119351


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aww they seemed like such a loving, sober couple


----------



## Dancechika24

Chantilly0379 said:


> So I'm catching up watching 8/23 & 8/30 epi & all I can say is "Farrah ur a spoiled ungreatful bratty little *****!" & if I was ur mother I would have beat ur *** too! Now I feel better now that I got that of my chest! LoL!


 
Agrreeee 1000% i hate Farrah and it really makes me want to jump in the TV and punch her!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

MM83 said:


> Butch and April are divorcing, facebook confirmed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:http://starcasm.net/archives/119351



No surprise there, i'm actually very proud of catelynn and tyler for rising above their parents behaviour and making good decisions. It's great that they turned out to be nice, smart kids despite their upbringing, good for them. That's why i've always admired them the most out of the teen moms.  You would never hear catelynn talking to her mom the way farrah does even though cates mom actually deserves it.


----------



## Jeneen

Farrah picking the dog up by his scruff wouldn't be so bad if we know she didn't detest the poor animal - she has never really been a dog owner so I don't think she knew what she was doing. If a responsible dog owner who loved dogs did the safe scruff technique, I would be okay, but....  it just made me so mad. 

Her parents are aggravating but she makes it so much worse with that horrible tone she uses. It is making me crazy tonight for some reason!


----------



## Jeneen

DF kills me - every time I'm watching teen mom, he will walk by and yell, "dammit Gary!" in different voices - his best are really southern, very apathetic, or like a little kid's. It gets me rolling every time!


----------



## MM83

Jeneen said:


> DF kills me - every time I'm watching teen mom, he will walk by and yell, "dammit Gary!" in different voices - his best are really southern, very apathetic, or like a little kid's. It gets me rolling every time!



Lol @ "Damn it Gary!" Said with an apathetic tone. That's nice.


----------



## pollinilove

i would love for all the girls to get make overs


----------



## Chantilly0379

coachlover89 said:


> did anyone notice bentley in the front seat ? Why couldn't kyle's mom sit in the back? makes no sense. He should always be in the back.


 

YES! I did!  I wasn't sure at first but you just confirmed it for me!  I sure hope she was able to turn off the air bag!  If not shame on her, I would have but that bish on the hood before putting my little man in the front


----------



## aklein

^ Chantilly,  at your avatar.


----------



## Chantilly0379

JSH812 said:


> Did anyone notice that Sophia was sitting on Farrah's lap in the taxi when they went to Florida? (If I remember correctly it was Florida....) That's against the law, right? ....


 

IDK abt taxi's, I can't see a person carry a car seat around to every taxi, it can't be any different then riding the RTA with a child.  But if I'm not mistaken she looked like she had her and Sophi buckled in the same seatbelt, not that I agree with any of it.


----------



## Chantilly0379

aklein said:


> ^ Chantilly,  at your avatar.


 
Thanks!  I thought it was pretty funny myself...


----------



## mcb100

So I wonder if Farrah will actually end up moving to Florida. If she can handle school and Sophia by herself in Florida then that's great for her. I just hope she knows how difficult it may be. She's going to have to put Sophia in daycare a lot.


----------



## Chantilly0379

queenofshopping said:


> i have a daughter who is 21, and we have watched all of the 16 & Pregnant/ Teen Mom series since first episode...
> as to this particular series, Farrah really annoys me with regards to how she speaks to her parents... *i AM a pet owner and animal lover, and it is idiotic and lazy for her to put a diaper on that dog... imo, the ONLY time a diaper might be used on a dog is when the dog is elderly and/ or incontinent... NOT as a tool to avoid the responsibility as a pet owner to house train a dog...*
> i also am not a "binky" fan- never used one for my daughter, and while i totally agree that many parents find them extremely helpful and soothing, i have a personal reaction when i see kids who are walking and talking with a plug in their face 24/7- to be honest, it is more of a reaction with the Teen Moms on this show than anything... i actually feel for these girls who are under such scrutiny- but then again, they signed up for the show, and the attention and the drama that follows them... and of course since they were minors when they were pregnant and on the show, it makes me wonder how much these parents contemplated the long term affects of being on reality tv...
> i just adore Caitlyn and whatever his name is- they are just so mature and really make me so proud of them...
> and poor Leah... i really find myself annoyed with teens in general- even as a mother of a 21 year old... i guess it gets "worse" with each generation... yikes...


 
ITA!  & if they r not fixed.  That is the ONLY time I ever used one for my little furry girl, I didn't want her bleeding all over til she got fixed.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Jeneen said:


> DF kills me - every time I'm watching teen mom, he will walk by and yell, "dammit Gary!" in different voices - his best are really southern, very apathetic, or like a little kid's. It gets me rolling every time!


----------



## Chantilly0379

As far as Caitlyn & her man....counciling to talk abt going out!   Really! These KIDS really need to grow up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> As far as Caitlyn & her man....counciling to talk abt going out!   Really! These KIDS really need to grow up!



and who is paying for that counseling?  Our taxpayer dollars or MTV?  Either way, I think it's a damn shame.  

and your avatar is   The Farrah Ugly Cry brings out the giggle in me, every time.!


----------



## gsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> and who is paying for that counseling?  Our taxpayer dollars or MTV?  Either way, I think it's a damn shame.
> 
> and your avatar is   The Farrah Ugly Cry brings out the giggle in me, every time.!




counseling is probably provided via the adoption agency...for an agreed upon amount or number of years.


----------



## aklein

Re the way Farrah 'scruffed' the dog... That was not the proper way to do it.  I'm glad that she found an owner for the dog.
I wonder how life in Florida is going without the built in daycare and free housing.


----------



## ILuvShopping

macy put bentley in the front seat because she was taking kyle to the hospital and he couldn't sit in the front because he couldn't bend his leg, so he took up the entire back seat.  after macy dropped off kyle at the hospital she then moved the car seat to the back again.


and i think taxi's and kinda like city buses. you don't need a carseat for them.  but later farrah did have a car seat for the realtor's car.


----------



## pollinilove

i feel bad for tylers girl she feels bad about how she looks  i think if she got a new hair style it will make her look thin . not everyone can pull off that style . i love the short hair jada had but i have a round face and a big nose so i can not pull that off.


----------



## ILuvShopping

your hair style will not make you look thin.... and honestly caitlyn is not a thin girl (and not saying that to be mean, it is what it is)


from what i saw with farrah and the dog... when she picked up the dog it wasn't in a harsh manner - she didn't grab it roughly and toss it off the clothes, she picked it up and placed it on the floor. however, to me it showed that she had no emotional attachment to the dog. i'm glad the neighbor was really happy to have it and i hope she took the stupid diapers off!


----------



## michie

Catelynn looks like she recently gained more weight and that has to be hard on her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i understand how she feels and i'm nearly 30 and haven't had a baby. i haaaaaaate clubs and bars because i feel so awkward and ugly surrounded by all the confident people that looked all nice and dressed up.


----------



## MM83

Lol @ Maci- "We should have gotten you a life alert thing."

There is no way, on God's green earth, Mr. MM would agree to watch a child with a bum knee. No freaking way and there isn't even the slightest chance I'd let it happen. I'd be scared to death of Kyle hurting himself of Bentley hurting himself while I was gone. That said, Kyle's a super nice guy.


----------



## br00kelynx

michie said:


> Catelynn looks like she recently gained more weight and that has to be hard on her.



Well yeah when you eat pizza all the time you're going to gain weight. If she is uncomfortable about it she should try working out..


----------



## michie

Just to play devil's advocate, we probably wouldn't see Catelynn if she was working out unless she talked about Carly on the treadmill. She's at an age where you, unfortunately, start to gain all the weight and then some from everything you eat. But, I'm more than sure her day consists of very little exercise...


----------



## Jennifer_C

aklein said:


> Re the way Farrah 'scruffed' the dog... That was not the proper way to do it



That bugged me too!  Farrah is so irresponsible not to understand the basics of how to care for a pet (or a child).  Whenever I see the puppy in diapers I just :censor:


----------



## pollinilove

poor catelynn she feels bad about how she looks . i still say she needs a new hair style i think it will make her look better .


----------



## MM83

A new hairstyle will not make your *** smaller.

I do recall something about her joining Weight Watchers and losing some weight. No doubt this is leading up to that.


----------



## pursegrl12

br00kelynx said:


> *Well yeah when you eat pizza all the time you're going to gain weight*. If she is uncomfortable about it she should try working out..


 
and ty working at the pizza shop isnt helping.



michie said:


> Just to play devil's advocate, we probably wouldn't see Catelynn if she was working out *unless she talked about Carly on the treadmill.* She's at an age where you, unfortunately, start to gain all the weight and then some from everything you eat. But, I'm more than sure her day consists of very little exercise...


 
lmao!!! no doubt she would to. **gets off the treadmill after 5 minutes** "i wonder what carly is doing right now? she would be so proud of me for walking on the treadmill for 5 minutes. this is what she would have wanted for me. i think im gonna go home and cal brandon and theresa and update them on my weightloss. and send 43 presents."



pollinilove said:


> poor catelynn she feels bad about how she looks . i still say she needs a new hair style i think it will make her look better .


 
unless her new hairstyle covers he entire body then no.



MM83 said:


> A new hairstyle will not make your *** smaller.
> 
> I do recall something about her joining Weight Watchers and losing some weight. No doubt this is leading up to that.


 
oh god!! we are going to have to endure watching her count points and getting weighed in?!?!? ugh.


----------



## Belle49

^^lmfao


----------



## michie

OMG. That sounded just like Catelynn, purse.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> and ty working at the pizza shop isnt helping.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao!!! no doubt she would to. **gets off the treadmill after 5 minutes** "i wonder what carly is doing right now? she would be so proud of me for walking on the treadmill for 5 minutes. this is what she would have wanted for me. i think im gonna go home and cal brandon and theresa and update them on my weightloss. and send 43 presents."
> 
> 
> 
> unless her new hairstyle covers he entire body then no.
> 
> 
> 
> oh god!! we are going to have to endure watching her count points and getting weighed in?!?!? ugh.


 
ok, you know what   I just had the best giggle.  thank you.


----------



## JSH812

pursegrl12 said:


> and ty working at the pizza shop isnt helping.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao!!! no doubt she would to. **gets off the treadmill after 5 minutes** "i wonder what carly is doing right now? she would be so proud of me for walking on the treadmill for 5 minutes. this is what she would have wanted for me. i think im gonna go home and cal brandon and theresa and update them on my weightloss. and send 43 presents."
> 
> 
> 
> unless her new hairstyle covers he entire body then no.
> 
> 
> 
> oh god!! we are going to have to endure watching her count points and getting weighed in?!?!? ugh.



omg your post is perfect


----------



## Gurzzy

LOL I can hear her voice in my head saying all those things.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Farrah is now gonna get braces!  She really should have gotten a nose job, first!


----------



## michie

I just realized that Catelynn and Tyler are engaged. Yeah...they need to break that off because didn't he just say he could picture himself with another girl? WTF?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci is the type of parent that would put her child in the middle of a nasty fight.  Not good


----------



## pollinilove

maci is acting like she want ryan out of her sons life for good.


----------



## pollinilove

no job kyle has lots to say


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> maci is acting like she want ryan out of her sons life for good.



Right!

I don't  see the problem if Ryan is going out after bentley is sleep and his parents are watching him. 

And Kyle needs to stfu!


----------



## pollinilove

amber only has half a eye brow


----------



## buzzytoes

Wtf is with Amber's fake eyelashes? Do people really wear eyelashes that big for everyday life?


----------



## buzzytoes

Why is Farrah going to more school? And why on earth is she even considering going to school in a different state and leaving her child behind? Who does that?


----------



## br00kelynx

DC-Cutie said:


> Right!
> 
> I don't  see the problem if Ryan is going out after bentley is sleep and his parents are watching him.
> 
> And Kyle needs to stfu!



Everyone had a problem when Jenelle went out after her son went to bed.
Just cause he is a little more stable doesn't make it better

I think if his mom didn't wanna watch Bentley when he had stuff to do he would not want him every week


----------



## pollinilove

i hate kyle wish she would break up with him


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Wtf is with Amber's fake eyelashes? Do people really wear eyelashes that big for everyday life?



Unfortunately, yes. The security guard at our office wears them daily, the look huge and all caked up with glue, mascarsa and eyeshadow!


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Does anyone else notice how far these girls have come?  I don't mean as parents I mean as far as money.  I mean look how Amber used to live and now look at her house.  Large TV nice sofa. They all have their nails done and are sporting designer duds.  They must be racking in the big bucks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

br00kelynx said:


> Everyone had a problem when Jenelle went out after her son went to bed.
> Just cause he is a little more stable doesn't make it better
> 
> I think if his mom didn't wanna watch Bentley when he had stuff to do he would not want him every week


 
that's because Jenelle was a bad-***, using drugs, dating Kiefer the riefer and leaving the child rearing to her mother.

I'm sure Maci and Kyle go out, too.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I think Catelynn and Tyler have changed the least. Its good that they show how they gave their baby up for adoption and are STILL struggling to get by in life. Teens watching the show should imagine how much harder it would have been had they kept the baby. 

Not every young girl who gets pregnant has parents who automatically step in and financially support the grandchild and become automatic 'babysitters'.


----------



## JSH812

Catalina_Beth said:


> Does anyone else notice how far these girls have come?  I don't mean as parents I mean as far as money.  I mean look how Amber used to live and now look at her house.  Large TV nice sofa. They all have their nails done and are sporting designer duds.  They must be racking in the big bucks!



Yes...... and did anyone else notice all the Apple products? Do they all own/use those or do you think it was subtle (but not really) product placement?


----------



## ILuvShopping

JSH812 said:


> Yes...... and did anyone else notice all the Apple products? Do they all own/use those or do you think it was subtle (but not really) product placement?



if they show the apple logo on the products then it's product placement - otherwise they have to cover it up.  like on some shows/commercials you'll see someone using an macbook but they'll put a sticker over the apple logo that's on the front.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really can't see Apple giving them products...  I just can't!


----------



## gsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> I really can't see Apple giving them products... I just can't!


 

Same here. 

"Buy a Mac and you too can be a low-life!"


Just not the message I think Apple is shooting for...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm pretty good at reading through BS, so did anyone else think the reply Brandon and Teresa gave regarding the graduation was: "Hell naw, we're not coming"


----------



## nc.girl

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm pretty good at reading through BS, so did anyone else think the reply Brandon and Teresa gave regarding the graduation was: "Hell naw, we're not coming"



Yup! I think they were starting the "gentle let-down" process with that email they sent to Catelynn and Tyler. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure they won't be coming to graduation.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm pretty good at reading through BS, so did anyone else think the reply Brandon and Teresa gave regarding the graduation was: "Hell naw, we're not coming"



"You must be out of your damned mind! We adopted her to save her from y'all crazy azzes!"

This is what got me: "I have to go now...Carly's waking up from her nap..."

Come on, now, Theresa...you could've saved that in "Drafts", acting like you were on the phone!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whelp, looks like we're all on the same page - lol


----------



## nc.girl

^ Yep, I think we all know what's gonna end up happening there!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I totally agree, and I'm usually a big Catelynn/Tyler fan but I think asking them to bring Carly is unreasonable. It seems like the reason one would have an open adoption is so the birth parents can see the child and perhaps to go to monumental occurrences in the _child's_ life, not the other way around!! If they want to go to _her_ graduation, it would make sense, but this whole "I want her at my graduation" doesn't, IMHO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Am I the only one that cringes when catlynn says TREE-sa, in stead of TA-resa?


----------



## coachariffic

Catalina_Beth said:


> Does anyone else notice how far these girls have come?  I don't mean as parents I mean as far as money.  I mean look how Amber used to live and now look at her house.  Large TV nice sofa. They all have their nails done and are sporting designer duds.  They must be racking in the big bucks!



I was talking to a friend about that. Amber, Catelynn and Tyler just up and move wherever they want. They don't bat an eye at deposits or for the rent. They pay more for rent than I do and I have a freaking job! 

Tyler's sporting the new pimp cadillac, they all have iPads now, flat screens, and Farrah travels all over looking for a "school".


----------



## JSH812

DC-Cutie said:


> I really can't see Apple giving them products...  I just can't!





gsmom said:


> Same here.
> 
> "Buy a Mac and you too can be a low-life!"
> 
> 
> Just not the message I think Apple is shooting for...



Oh, I totally agree it's not "Apple's message" ... I just thought it was a bit suspect.


----------



## JSH812

ILuvShopping said:


> if they show the apple logo on the products then it's product placement - otherwise they have to cover it up.  like on some shows/commercials you'll see someone using an macbook but they'll put a sticker over the apple logo that's on the front.



I know - I believe the logos were visible, hence my original thought that it was placement.


----------



## lovedove

After the season finale of Teen Mom next week, are they going to start another season of 16 and Pregnant?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah was on one of the entertainment shows yesterday, she moved to Florida leaving baby goo with her parents...


----------



## ILuvShopping

must be nice to be a single mom but live as though you aren't. 

what was the school in florida that she wanted to go to so bad?? is she just totally giving up culinary now?


----------



## Heath-kkf

lovedove said:


> After the season finale of Teen Mom next week, are they going to start another season of 16 and Pregnant?



I'm pretty sure that is so. It will start either Oct 4th or 11th. And then after that Teen Mom 2, season 2 will air.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah was on one of the entertainment shows yesterday, she moved to Florida leaving baby goo with her parents...


 
Seriously?!? Who the hell does this??? I thought she was one of the better Moms but apparently not.


----------



## ILuvShopping

bentley is so freaking adorable. he reminds me of my cousin's son who's about the same age i think. the cute little high pitched voice!


----------



## ILuvShopping

amber needs to take off those ridiculous fake eyelashes too


----------



## lovedove

Heath-kkf said:


> I'm pretty sure that is so. It will start either Oct 4th or 11th. And then after that Teen Mom 2, season 2 will air.



You're probably right, they'll probably have a reunion show the week after the finale.  I always forget about those so forgot to take that into account.


----------



## lovedove

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah was on one of the entertainment shows yesterday, she moved to Florida leaving baby goo with her parents...




I passed by the newsstand today and saw one of the gossip magazines (i like life&style) with Farrah front and center on the cover "Why I gave up my baby."


Found it:

http://www.lifeandstylemag.com/2011/09/teen-mom-farrah-abraham-leaves-daughter.html


----------



## buzzytoes

I saw that magazine today as well and just shook my head as I walked by. I really can't imagine any excuse under the sun that provides valid reasoning for her to leave Sophia behind while she goes to school out of state.


----------



## kirsten

I would not be surprised if Tyler comes out in a couple years gay. Anyone else get that vibe?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i definitely get a vibe of something on occasion when it comes to tyler....


----------



## pollinilove

no but i think h is sick of catlynn and will dump her for a thin pretty girl


----------



## pollinilove

catelynn and the big bows on the side of her head


----------



## michie

I get that vibe from Tyler, too, sometimes. I also think he'll dump Catelynn---but because he seems like he would be inclined to seek more out of life than she will.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think Tyler is just still very immature, not gay.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler is making moves, albeit babysteps - he's stopped wearing that damn hat!

Catlynn is clingy, Tyler will get tired of it.


----------



## pollinilove

if i was tyler i would say catelynn stop with the big bows on the side of your head or its over . j/k but yes i do see tyler dumping her for a pretty thin girl who likes to go out


----------



## pollinilove

all catelynn want is sit at home and eat pizza she is acting like an old lady


----------



## kirsten

buzzytoes said:


> I think Tyler is just still very immature, not gay.



His immaturity has nothing to do with my gaydar going off. He is still just a young kid hence being immature sometimes.


----------



## kirsten

I really hope Farrah does not leave Sophia behind. She is talking about how she needs to discover herself and all that. Guess what Farrah, you're a mom! Be and act like one! It should be your most important job and priority.


----------



## Kansashalo

kirsten said:


> I really hope Farrah does not leave Sophia behind. She is talking about how she needs to discover herself and all that. Guess what Farrah, you're a mom! Be and act like one! It should be your most important job and priority.



I agree.  Having lived through that experience with a sibling (although she was 38 years old at the time, unlike Farrah who is what 19?) it is NOT COOL.  You are basically taking advantage of your support system.  You know that they are not going to say no because they don't want to see the child put in a bad situation.

Goodness, I hate people that shirk their responsibilities, especially when it comes to children.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ well the thing is, she didn't ask her support system, it was their idea!  her mom is the one pushing her to leave sophia behind. so if she chose to take her mom up on that offer i don't really see it as her taking advantage of it 

what i don't get is that there was a full episode of when farrah had to go to denver(?) for a modeling gig and the whole time she was crabby because she missed sophia. but that was just for a few days - yet now suddenly she's ok with leaving her semi-permanently?


----------



## Heath-kkf

I heard Farrah only left Sophia with her parents for a few weeks while she was moving and getting settled into her new place in Florida. There is more information on starcasm website.


----------



## ILuvShopping

that would make sense - might take her a bit to get daycare in order and stuff like that.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler is making moves, albeit babysteps - he's stopped wearing that damn hat!
> 
> Catlynn is clingy, Tyler will get tired of it.


 
*I'M* tired of it



pollinilove said:


> all catelynn want is sit at home and eat pizza she is acting like an old lady


 
and talk about icarly



ILuvShopping said:


> that would make sense - might take her a bit to get daycare in order and stuff like that.


 
makes sense


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> and talk about *icarly*


----------



## Jeneen

dammit gary


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler is making moves, albeit babysteps - he's stopped wearing that damn hat!
> 
> Catlynn is clingy, Tyler will get tired of it.


 
baltierra fo life!!!!!!!
dead at icarly!


----------



## Jeneen

pollinilove said:


> if i was tyler i would say *catelynn stop with the big bows on the side of your head or its over* . j/k but yes i do see tyler dumping her for a pretty thin girl who likes to go out


  lol I can picture him saying that all deadpan!


----------



## MM83

kirsten said:


> His immaturity has nothing to do with my gaydar going off. He is still just a young kid hence being immature sometimes.




No, no, my gaydar has been going off for a while now. I can say, it's not a far stretch to imagine him with a dude. His love of fancy clothes, luxurious cars, dancing... But seriously, he's a little sensitive for being the son of Butch. They seem more like best friends than a couple, anyway. 

The pizza thing is starting to bug me, it seems like in EVERY Shot pizza is involved, I bet they're backed up for days from all the bread and cheese. It hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MM83 said:


> No, no, my gaydar has been going off for a while now. I can say, it's not a far stretch to imagine him with a dude. His love of *fancy clothes, luxurious cars, dancing*... But seriously, he's a little sensitive for being the son of Butch. They seem more like best friends than a couple, anyway.
> 
> The pizza thing is starting to bug me, it seems like in EVERY Shot pizza is involved,* I bet they're backed up for days from all the bread and cheese. It hurts just thinking about it*.


 
this whole post has me in giggles :lolots:  I literally have tears n my eyes.  Thank you!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

MM83 said:


> No, no, my gaydar has been going off for a while now. I can say, it's not a far stretch to imagine him with a dude. His love of fancy clothes, luxurious cars, dancing... But seriously, he's a little sensitive for being the son of Butch. They seem more like best friends than a couple, anyway.
> 
> The pizza thing is starting to bug me, it seems like in EVERY Shot pizza is involved, I bet they're backed up for days from all the bread and cheese. It hurts just thinking about it.


I have no words!!


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> this whole post has me in giggles :lolots:  I literally have tears n my eyes.  Thank you!




Welcome!


----------



## Jeneen

MM83 said:


> No, no, my gaydar has been going off for a while now. I can say, it's not a far stretch to imagine him with a dude. *His love of fancy clothes, luxurious cars, dancing... But seriously, he's a little sensitive for being the son of Butch.* They seem more like best friends than a couple, anyway.
> 
> The pizza thing is starting to bug me, it seems like in EVERY Shot pizza is involved, I bet they're backed up for days from all the bread and cheese. It hurts just thinking about it.


 

LMAO!

Son of a Butch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

"dancing" - dyyyyyying!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea that's the word... he's sensitive lol
and he's kinda whiny sometimes....


----------



## Chantilly0379

br00kelynx said:


> Everyone had a problem when Jenelle went out after her son went to bed.
> Just cause he is a little more stable doesn't make it better
> 
> I think if his mom didn't wanna watch Bentley when he had stuff to do he would not want him every week


 
ITA!  Its not like Bently is there everynight, so the nights he has him he needs to stay his butt home and take care of his son, who is his responsibility not the grandparents.  Just cause he's sleeping doesn't mean anything.


----------



## gsmom

your avatar, chantilly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

coachariffic said:


> I was talking to a friend about that. Amber, Catelynn and Tyler just up and move wherever they want. They don't bat an eye at deposits or for the rent. They pay more for rent than I do and I have a freaking job!
> 
> *Tyler's sporting the new pimp cadillac, they all have iPads now, flat screens*, and Farrah travels all over looking for a "school".


 
They live in a trailor if I lived in a trailor I'd have money coming out of my a$$...


----------



## Chantilly0379

gsmom said:


> your avatar, chantilly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

They r def some Kodak moments there


----------



## Megs

^ Ohhhhh Farrah's crying face... nice avatar!!


----------



## Belle49

Bentley really is the most talkative of the bunch


----------



## ILuvShopping

he's the oldest, isn't he?


----------



## Belle49

Is he? I'm not sure


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yes, I believe so. Maci needs to grow up and deal with the consequences of having a child with a high school boyfriend. Very wrong to ask her parents to deal with it.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

LOL! 

Amber getting mad at Leah for playing in her "expensive" makeup... I hadn't even ever HEARD of the brand "LA Colors" so I Googled it...

Looks like you can get all 12 palettes of colors for - $2!

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbm=sh...gc.r_pw.&fp=cdb19bc65fcc531d&biw=1600&bih=751


----------



## AlovesJ

It's Gary time!!! The whole singing and playing the guitar through the phone....geez. 

I don't get the hand web piercing Amber has. I had to Google it, I didn't know if it was a wart or a piercing.


Will everyone just give up on Butch staying out of prison? Seriously!


----------



## alliemia

i cringe every week i have to listen to catelynn and tyler living in a fantasy world that carly is still their daughter.


----------



## michie

Them telling Brandon & Teresa not to bring Carly = Brandon & Teresa breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## alliemia

no doubt brandon and teresa had no intention of going.


----------



## blackadara

I really think that after the MTV cameras are gone Brandon and Teresa will really pull back.  I don't think the adoption will be closed but they will do the minimum of what was agreed to (pictures, emails etc.)


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder if brendon and teresa get any money from mtv??? why else would they keep this going?


----------



## MM83

AlovesJ said:


> It's Gary time!!! The whole singing and playing the guitar through the phone....geez.
> 
> I don't get the hand web piercing Amber has. I had to Google it, *I didn't know if it was a wart or a piercing.*
> 
> 
> Will everyone just give up on Butch staying out of prison? Seriously!



Rilly? It's Amber, do we even have to ask is it a wart or a piercing? _Have you seen the guys she dates?_ I rest my case.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone catch the Teen Dad's one hour special they had? Ryan seemed a bit down, more emotional than we see on the show.


----------



## luvtocarry

i think i should try this one as well, quiet interesting story....


----------



## Lanier

ILuvShopping said:


> i wonder if brendon and teresa get any money from mtv??? why else would they keep this going?



That's what I want to know too!

Maybe they thought it would be fun to be on the first season and never expected for it to drag out as long as it has?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Lanier said:


> That's what I want to know too!
> 
> Maybe they thought it would be fun to be on the first season and never expected for it to drag out as long as it has?



and now probably scared that they'll be made to look into villans if they don't want to be part of the storyline any longer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bentley is so freaking cute..he looks just like his mama!

Chantilly-lol!! Your avatar is great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

AlovesJ said:


> It's Gary time!!! The whole singing and playing the guitar through the phone....geez.
> 
> I don't get the hand web piercing Amber has. I had to Google it, I didn't know if it was a wart or a piercing.
> 
> 
> Will everyone just give up on Butch staying out of prison? Seriously!




I literally said oh geez when I saw Gary sing, lol...their on/off again relationship makes me sick...

And I agree about Butch..


----------



## PrettyInPink

Was that a piercing in Amber's hand?????


----------



## Jennifer_C

Does anyone know what the delay on taping versus airing is?  It makes me curious if a lag would impact Brandon and Teresa's actions or if airing is months or a year behind then they really don't know how the Tyler and Caitlin are feeling yet.


----------



## ILuvShopping

you could probably google to see the date when amber was arrested. that might give you a good general timeline (i think??)


----------



## PrettyInPink

Jennifer_C said:


> Does anyone know what the delay on taping versus airing is?  It makes me curious if a lag would impact Brandon and Teresa's actions or if airing is months or a year behind then they really don't know how the Tyler and Caitlin are feeling yet.



Amber was arrested on Dec 27, 2010. So, that might help time line wise.


----------



## ILuvShopping

who is the guy they keep showing gary hang out with?


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Maci is usually the one who I like the most on the show, being the most mature and such. But I think the whole no contact with Ryan is being done for Kyle. She says it's for Bentley but it was after Kyle said he didn't want to deal with Ryan that she came up with it. I kind felt bad for Ryan at the end of that scene where he hugged his mom. Aw.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach+Louislove said:


> Maci is usually the one who I like the most on the show, being the most mature and such. But I think the whole no contact with Ryan is being done for Kyle. She says it's for Bentley but it was after Kyle said he didn't want to deal with Ryan that she came up with it. I kind felt bad for Ryan at the end of that scene where he hugged his mom. Aw.


 
I don't think Maci is the most mature (none of them are, really).  She probably has the most stable home environment compared to the rest.  But the way she has handled the relationship between Ryan and Bentey isn't mature at ALL:

* she moves away to 'go to school', telling Ryan the day before
* starts dating Kyle right away and having him around Bently before introducing him to Ryan (I'm not a parent, but that's just something I don't think one should do.  Parents need to know the people around their children)
* then she moves Kyle in, keeping it on the low, low.  But Ryan finds out and asks her about it, only for her to give him some smug answer
* She threatens Ryan that he won't be able to see Bentley if he doesn't do this or that.
* I hated when she was asking Bentley all those questions, putting him in the middle kind of.

She seems very controlling.  She seems happy to force the daddy role on Kyle, but won't let Ryan do his daddy role as Bentley's father.


----------



## gsmom

have we established whether or not Kyle has some developmental issues? Something is off about that dude.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gsmom said:


> have we established whether or not Kyle has some developmental issues? Something is off about that dude.


 
I'm team Ryan on this one.  Something seems "off", like he always has a delayed reaction.  Bentley seems more with it then Kyle


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I agree with you, DC. I think most of the things she does are childish, really. Ryan's mom was right when she said that some growing up needs to be done.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ryan is just lazy and spoiled. 
and i think he has a nervous reaction when he's being filmed. he has a nervous yawn.


----------



## gsmom

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm team Ryan on this one. Something seems "off", like he always has a delayed reaction. Bentley seems more with it then Kyle


 
Yes, sometimes I wonder who is babysitting who.


----------



## kirsten

> This 16 and Pregnant pair have a lot of explaining&#8212;not to mention a lot of cleaning up, shaping up and growing up&#8212;to do.
> 
> Josh Rendon and Ebony Jackson's 2-year-old daughter, Jocelyn, was removed from their care by child services yesterday when the duo were arrested on suspicion of child endangerment and various drug-related charges.
> 
> Jacksonville, Ark., police confirm to E! News that the bust went down when narcotics officers and agents from the Little Rock Air Force Base Office of Special Investigation showed up to execute a search warrant at the couple's home on the base.
> 
> Unfortunately, drugs aren't all they reportedly found.
> 
> According to the police report, detectives turned up approximately 1 gram of synthetic marijuana along with several empty packages that once held the drug and paraphernalia, such as smoking pipes.
> 
> The house was full of flies and maggots and in "deplorable" condition, according to authorities, who reported that every room inside the residence had traces of dog and human feces on the walls and floor. They said it they saw feces on clothing lying around as well. Animal control was called to confiscate three dogs found on the premises.
> 
> Officials from the Arkansas Department of Human Services took Jocelyn into their custody.
> 
> Rendon, who joined the Air Force in 2009, and Jackson have been charged with misdemeanor counts of endangering the welfare of a minor, possession of drug paraphernalia and possession of a controlled substance, as well as felony counts of maintaining a drug premises and unauthorized use of another's property to facilitate a crime.
> 
> The duo were released from custody today after each posted an $8,000 bond.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/16_pregnant_parents_lose_their_kid/265276#ixzz1YdBiceFM


----------



## kirsten

ILuvShopping said:


> ryan is just lazy and spoiled.
> and i think he has a nervous reaction when he's being filmed. he has a nervous yawn.



Maci seems just as lazy and spoiled to me.


----------



## kirsten

gsmom said:


> have we established whether or not Kyle has some developmental issues? Something is off about that dude.



Maybe he is nervous to be in front of the camera. I can only imagine how weird it is, especially to be dragged into a mess like that.


----------



## kirsten

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think Maci is the most mature (none of them are, really).  She probably has the most stable home environment compared to the rest.  But the way she has handled the relationship between Ryan and Bentey isn't mature at ALL:
> 
> * she moves away to 'go to school', telling Ryan the day before
> * starts dating Kyle right away and having him around Bently before introducing him to Ryan (I'm not a parent, but that's just something I don't think one should do.  Parents need to know the people around their children)
> * then she moves Kyle in, keeping it on the low, low.  But Ryan finds out and asks her about it, only for her to give him some smug answer
> * She threatens Ryan that he won't be able to see Bentley if he doesn't do this or that.
> * I hated when she was asking Bentley all those questions, putting him in the middle kind of.
> 
> She seems very controlling.  She seems happy to force the daddy role on Kyle, but won't let Ryan do his daddy role as Bentley's father.



I totally agree with everything you said. On top of all this she actually wanted to have another child. She has really been annoying lately.


----------



## DC-Cutie

does Kyle work?  Everytime they show him he's just sitting in the living room looking lost


----------



## ILuvShopping

kirsten said:


> Maybe he is nervous to be in front of the camera. I can only imagine how weird it is, especially to be dragged into a mess like that.


that's exactly what i think. if you notice every.single.time he's in front of the camera he does that nervous yawn.  he probably hates it but it's allowing him to live at home without a job right now. 



DC-Cutie said:


> does Kyle work?  Everytime they show him he's just sitting in the living room looking lost


i think they've mentioned a couple times they he hasn't been able to find a job up there. and breaking his leg and having surgery probably didn't help. he's probably not capable of working in any job that he could possibly get right now.


----------



## ILuvShopping

kirsten said:


> Maci seems just as lazy and spoiled to me.



agreed- but she's at least living on her own, going to school - trying to do something with her life. 

not that i have much against ryan - but he's just living off his parents. he quit his job cause he didn't like it with no desire to find something else.
in this last episode his parents bring up him going back to school... he didn't like that idea much either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> i think they've mentioned a couple times they he hasn't been able to find a job up there. and breaking his leg and having surgery probably didn't help. he's probably not capable of working in any job that he could possibly get right now.



I think it was a stupid decision in the first place to quit his job.  My father used to say - you can't make a home with a man that isn't able to provide.  So looks like he's living off Maci.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci's skin looks a damn mess!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I do think that if Ryan asked Maci to get back together, Kyle would be a distant memory


----------



## michie

I still can't believe Catelynn's letter to Brandon and Tree-sah. I can just see Tree-sah rolling her eyes after they both read it (alternating paragraphs, ofcourse) and saying, "We know, you idiot, that's why we took her away from your bumf--k family!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I still can't believe Catelynn's letter to Brandon and Tree-sah. I can just see Tree-sah rolling her eyes after they both read it (alternating paragraphs, ofcourse) and saying, "We know, you idiot, that's why we took her away from your bumf--k family!"



I don't think that was a real email/letter, something tell me it was for the cameras.  To save face, if you will.  Tree-sah () and Brandon, probably have their emails blocked!


----------



## michie

You know damned well Tree-sah watched the show with a glass of red wine and laughed her azz off, though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I bet she's sitting there saying "look at this damn trainwreck, they call a family"


----------



## Lanier

Wow, that story about Josh and Ebony is crazy (and extremely sad). I  remember their episode from the Original 16 & Pregnant season - they seemed like they semi had their heads on straight. Guess not.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh wow... i totally missed that post!
what idiots....


----------



## afsweet

i actually feel kinda bad for ryan. he may not win father of the year, but it's not like he's terrible to bentley. and ryan's parents seem like good people, so i don't think it's that big of a deal if ryan goes out and leaves bentley with his parents. bentley isn't being neglected or abused, so i think maci is totally wrong for trying to push ryan out of their lives. i don't think kyle will stay around forever, but no matter how old bentley gets, ryan will always be his father, and she needs to respect that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ i agree
i didn't see anything too horrible with it. his parents didn't stop him and it's not like he put the kid in danger. 

i watched the father's episode today - and holy moly did tyler and catelyn look like babies during their very first season. and i thought they looked really young right now!
poor tyler still looks like a baby - all of the other fathers looked YEARS older than him lol


----------



## queenofshopping

gawd, i cringe every time farrah sobs... i feel very mean, but she has the most hideous cry... and modeling career? THAT is a stretch... she has the most moronic ideas, from diapering her dog, to a "surprise" party for a 2 year old? and then her ugly, nasty and RUDE shriek to her father for "almost giving away the surprise" to the unknowing sophia- when farrah was coming into the house...WHAT WAS THAT? seriously... the kid is not the most intellectually developed 2 year old as it is... someone needs to send maci a buff puff... (do they even sell those anymore)- ok, clarisonic would help...
amber and gary... no words... ewwwwww.


----------



## msspooky09

stephc005 said:


> i actually feel kinda bad for ryan. he may not win father of the year, but it's not like he's terrible to bentley. and ryan's parents seem like good people, so i don't think it's that big of a deal if ryan goes out and leaves bentley with his parents. bentley isn't being neglected or abused, so i think maci is totally wrong for trying to push ryan out of their lives. i don't think kyle will stay around forever, but no matter how old bentley gets, ryan will always be his father, and she needs to respect that.



I've talked with my b/f about the whole Ryan thing and he brought up the point of editing, etc....like how "bad" is Ryan really, and how "bad" does MTV want him to seem in order to advance their storyline? I do think that in some ways he's a bum, but on the other hand I totally agree with you that she needs to respect him. I also agree that Kyle won't be around long...how long have they been dating?? And she's pushing him into marriage?!?


----------



## laurineg1

What happened to Butch?  With all the mumbling that everyone does, I didn't catch what happened.  Did he run away or was he arrested again?


----------



## DC-Cutie

laurineg1 said:


> What happened to Butch?  With all the mumbling that everyone does, I didn't catch what happened.  Did he run away or was he arrested again?



they never really said, something about he got pulled over.  

I just need April to admit she's a druggie and go to rehab, she looks like death walking...


----------



## ILuvShopping

msspooky09 said:


> I've talked with my b/f about the whole Ryan thing and he brought up the point of editing, etc....like how "bad" is Ryan really, and how "bad" does MTV want him to seem in order to advance their storyline? I do think that in some ways he's a bum, but on the other hand I totally agree with you that she needs to respect him. I also agree that Kyle won't be around long...how long have they been dating?? And she's pushing him into marriage?!?



for what it's worth (which might be nothing lol) on the father's episode that recently aired, ryan said maci and kyle have been together for quite awhile and he really hopes it works out for them. and he seemed really really genuine.


----------



## michie

I have not agreed with A LOT that Maci has done this season but, out of all of them---quick meeting or not---she has maintained this relationship with Kyle. The rest of these girls have brought men (boys) around immediately and they've also disappeared just as quickly.


----------



## watk6022

kirsten said:


>



WOW!! I bet they were using before too. This is so awful. I feel so bad for that baby. I wonder if his mom will get the baby?


----------



## Belle49

ILuvShopping said:


> for what it's worth (which might be nothing lol) on the father's episode that recently aired, ryan said maci and kyle have been together for quite awhile and he really hopes it works out for them. and he seemed really really genuine.




When did that air???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> When did that air???



a few days ago this week.  It was very random, because there weren't any previews or anything for it, just popped up...


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> they never really said, something about he got pulled over.
> 
> I just need April to admit she's a druggie and go to rehab, she looks like death walking...



She does. How does she function? I wonder if she works. I doubt it. Poor little Nick, he broke my heart in that scene.


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> I do think that if Ryan asked Maci to get back together, Kyle would be a distant memory



She does light up around him. But I wonder if it's Ryan, or the idea of having the family together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AlovesJ said:


> She does light up around him. But I wonder if it's Ryan, or the idea of having the family together.



Probably both. She strikes me as the type that loves the "idea" of being in love. Always talking about having kids, getting married - while Kyle just looks off into space, as usual


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> they never really said, something about he got pulled over.
> 
> I just need April to admit she's a druggie and go to rehab, she looks like death walking...



I was only half paying attention, but I think they were saying he dropped dirty and was picked up.


----------



## br00kelynx

Heath-kkf said:


> I was only half paying attention, but I think they were saying he dropped dirty and was picked up.



lmao I almost died when he said "dropped dirty"


----------



## Megs

br00kelynx said:


> lmao I almost died when he said "dropped dirty"



So did I!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> When did that air???



oh maybe it didn't air?? it's in the episode list as if it were shown right before the most recent episode.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I think the 'Teen Dad' show originally aired last Sunday night.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catlynn and that damn bow!!!  Make it stop....


----------



## michie

I just tweeted about that! 

Maci and that blond hair. Girl, NO!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dr drew knows why Farrah doesn't have friends, it's quite clear that she can't have normal relationships. Her manner of speaking to people is a big deterrent. Look at how she speaks to her parents!


----------



## Heath-kkf

I think I heard Maci has since dyed her hair back red. I believe this reunion was taped 3-4 months ago.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cry face .... Uuugggghhh


----------



## Heath-kkf

I'm more watching this to see the preview for whatever is going to air next. I think another season of '16 & Preg' because they usually alternate that with 'Teen Mom'. But they just, just finished up filming for a new season of '16 & Preg'. The one girl had her baby in August.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr drew knows why Farrah doesn't have friends, it's quite clear that she can't have normal relationships. Her manner of speaking to people is a big deterrent. Look at how she speaks to her parents!



Right. I don't know why he's so timid with them.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Gosh I just don't understand why Dr. Drew doesn't address Farrah about why she feels the need to ALWAYS respond to people with attitude in her voice!!!  UGH...its like the elephant in the room nobody wants to talk about, its annoying.  I am dying for someone to call her out on that.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Is it just me or is Amber acting slightly off?


----------



## michie

Just like last reunion...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber reminds me of ms swan from mad tv


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can hardly understand what her mother is saying... Is she drunk.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

DC-Cutie said:


> I can hardly understand what her mother is saying... Is she drunk.


I noticed that too....her voice did NOT sound like that on the show. 

On another subject, the Sophia "monster face" thing was hilarious!!


----------



## Heath-kkf

I just don't really care what she is saying,  (Ambers mom)

But looks like there is going to be a slight break before another Teen Mom or '16 & Preg' season starts. Some show 'I used to be fat' is going to be taking over the Tuesday night 10pm time slot starting Oct 11?


----------



## DC-Cutie

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I noticed that too....her voice did NOT sound like that on the show.
> 
> On another subject, the Sophia "monster face" thing was hilarious!!



Oh yes, she did sound like that. So much that MTV used subtitles


----------



## pollinilove

that and her fashion is also bad . what not to wear



DC-Cutie said:


> Catlynn and that damn bow!!! Make it stop....


----------



## blackadara

CourtneyMc22 said:


> On another subject, the Sophia "monster face" thing was hilarious!!



I know.  Sophia is adorable. 

I wish they would actually let the audience ask questions.  Every reunion has Dr Drew asking th same things, let the audience have a chance.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler is going to leave catlynn, she's too clingy, nagging and wears too much polyester!


----------



## AlovesJ

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Gosh I just don't understand why Dr. Drew doesn't address Farrah about why she feels the need to ALWAYS respond to people with attitude in her voice!!!  UGH...its like the elephant in the room nobody wants to talk about, its annoying.  I am dying for someone to call her out on that.



Someone should do her a favor, and do it. She even has attitude with Dr. Drew. She needs to sit down with Dr. Phil, he might call her out. It would be beneficial for her. I feel like she'll never be happy.


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler is going to leave catlynn, she's too clingy, nagging and wears too much polyester!



I don't think its really healthy to be in that serious of a relationship that starts at such a young age. You have to be out there and figure out what you ,as an individual, really want in life ... what qualities you want in another person,lifestyle, etc. When you're together that long, you are kind of blinded to an extent and you need more than just love for a marriage to work. 

Staying together because you have no one else/feel alone or don't want to hurt someone is no good.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh yes, she did sound like that. So much that MTV used subtitles


Ha, true!! I guess I just don't remember there being a slurring issue.


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> Amber reminds me of ms swan from mad tv



LMAO. YES! Complete with the glazed over expression.

I love Ms. Swan.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

What was up with the way Amber crying when Dr. Drew mentioned her baby sister? She was like dry heaving, gagging, had her mouth opened in all the shots, and looked like she was goign to choke on her tongue. I know she never dealt with what happened and now its all coming out, but she looked soooo over the top when asked about it and especially after she ran off stage when her mom mentioned it too.


----------



## Megs

so I am a few episodes behind and am catching up - I think Maci and Ryan still have feelings for each other. I know many of you say that and I still believe it - it seems rather evident! 

I can't believe Catelynn needed to go to therapy to talk about allowing Tyler to go out to a club - or just in general. That is worrisome. 

Farrah really needs to get her attitude in check, because that is her major problem and it is BAD. Her mom has major issues but is trying so hard to be calm around Farrah and Farrah always freaks.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

AlovesJ said:


> Someone should do her a favor, and do it. She even has attitude with Dr. Drew. She needs to sit down with Dr. Phil, he might call her out. It would be beneficial for her. I feel like she'll never be happy.



OMG I would LOVE it if Dr Phil would sit down with her. She needs to just get a huge body check to knoock that chip off her shoulder. I dont get it though, she sits there bawling her brains out cause she has no friends but then LOOK at how she treats people. I have said it before even her teacher hated her. She will never have friends until she grows up and stops thinking she is all that. 

Plus its sooo annoying how she has these long conversations with Sophia. The lil girl could care less what she is saying. Its so fake for the cameras 

Oh and how dumb was it that all of a sudden she at that second decided she was taking Sophia to FL after 2 weeks. I say let her take the baby and let her see how hard it is to survive on your own. Why is she so hell bent on having total strangers raise her while she is off dating and going to school? She is nuts!!





HOTasFCUK said:


> What was up with the way Amber crying when Dr. Drew mentioned her baby sister? She was like dry heaving, gagging, had her mouth opened in all the shots, and looked like she was goign to choke on her tongue. I know she never dealt with what happened and now its all coming out, but she looked soooo over the top when asked about it and especially after she ran off stage when her mom mentioned it too.



OK I didnt get her reaction AT all!!  I dont get why she was going overboard? Didnt they say the baby was 2 weeks old?? It makes no sense why she flipped like that. Wonder what that whole story is. 

And why didnt Dr Drew call Gary out more on what a HUGE POS he is. He acts like he is a 3 year old and Leah is his shiny toy that Amber wants to play with. I mean he is so gross too, he sits there with that HUGE gut and no neck, he looked like a weeble. Gary needs a diet and exercise, not an MTV reality show and strippers 

And doesnt MTV have a makeup dept.?? What dead animal did Amber have hanging off her eyeballs? All you could see was huge gobs of glue


----------



## gators

^^

Your post was hilarious because it was so spot on!  I was so distracted by amber's goo on her eyes I could hardly take anything she said seriously.  And Gary is just a big slob.  They both are a piece of work.  It's obvious MTV doesn't do makeup, hair or wardrobe!


----------



## aklein

With all the coverage these girls have gotten in the tabloids, how have they not had makeovers yet?  I mean the Jersey Shore cast got one right away (not that it stuck or anything).


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Luv2BuyBags said:


> OK I didnt get her reaction AT all!! I dont get why she was going overboard? Didnt they say the baby was 2 weeks old?? It makes no sense why she flipped like that. Wonder what that whole story is.
> 
> And why didnt Dr Drew call Gary out more on what a HUGE POS he is. He acts like he is a 3 year old and Leah is his shiny toy that Amber wants to play with. I mean he is so gross too, he sits there with that HUGE gut and no neck, he looked like a weeble. Gary needs a diet and exercise, not an MTV reality show and strippers
> 
> And doesnt MTV have a makeup dept.?? What dead animal did Amber have hanging off her eyeballs? All you could see was huge gobs of glue


 
 I wonder too if there is more to it. Maybe she was accidently abused or something bad happened?? Amber's entire family scares me. Yes her reaction was strange. I understand it was her sister and she was traumatized by the incident but she looked like she was having a nervous breakdown and was going into shock. I'm sorry to say but i think Amber is trying to focus more on that story to deflect from all the other bad crap in her life that she didn't want Dr. Drew nagging her about. You think she would've mentioned this a long time ago especially when she became a mother and realized how joyous it is and what her family lost. We would also think her experience would make her a better mother since she felt loss at an early stage but instead she uses it as part of her hundred excuses as to why she is a crap mother, girlfriend, abuser, and all around crazy attitude. And yes her makeup is horrible and she keeps getting more scary! So thats why her eyes looked funny....she was trying to pry them open froma ll the eyelash glue holding 'em down!!

I would love to see Dr. Phil talk to them all and lay the smackdown! Blah i can't stand Dr. Drew anymore! I swear he's going to have some huge scandel one day, he kinda gives me pervy vibes or he's some undercover freak or addict himself. 

BTW i'd love to know Amber's flipping out reaction when she heard/saw/read Gary went on a $5000 stripper binge while she was in rehab and their daughter was at home with grandma!!!!

Sophia's monster face was so cute and unexpectated!!!

Wow Maci keeps getting more scary looking too. Has anyone seen that new Skittles commercial with the hourglass? The more the friend eats, the more the other friend starts to age? Maci looks like the aging guy with her stringy, bleachy hair!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> I can't believe Catelynn needed to go to therapy to talk about allowing Tyler to go out to a club - or just in general. That is worrisome.
> 
> Farrah really needs to get her attitude in check, because that is her major problem and it is BAD. Her mom has major issues but is trying so hard to be calm around Farrah and Farrah always freaks.


 
All of this!

Catelynn needs counseling, but not about Tyler going to the club.  She seems dazed and confused.  All she ever talks about is Carly and Tyler - that, pretty sad.  Carly is gone and belongs to someone else and Tyler could leave anyday now.  She's going to be a mess when that happens.



Luv2BuyBags said:


> OMG I would LOVE it if Dr Phil would sit down with her. She needs to just get a huge body check to knoock that chip off her shoulder. I dont get it though, she sits there bawling her brains out cause she has no friends but then LOOK at how she treats people. I have said it before even her teacher hated her. She will never have friends until she grows up and stops thinking she is all that.
> 
> Plus its sooo annoying how she has these long conversations with Sophia. The lil girl could care less what she is saying. Its so fake for the cameras
> 
> Oh and how dumb was it that all of a sudden she at that second decided she was taking Sophia to FL after 2 weeks. I say let her take the baby and let her see how hard it is to survive on your own. Why is she so hell bent on having total strangers raise her while she is off dating and going to school? She is nuts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I didnt get her reaction AT all!! I dont get why she was going overboard? Didnt they say the baby was 2 weeks old?? It makes no sense why she flipped like that. Wonder what that whole story is.
> 
> And why didnt Dr Drew call Gary out more on what a HUGE POS he is. He acts like he is a 3 year old and Leah is his shiny toy that Amber wants to play with. I mean he is so gross too, he sits there with that HUGE gut and no neck, he looked like a weeble. Gary needs a diet and exercise, not an MTV reality show and strippers
> 
> And doesnt MTV have a makeup dept.?? What dead animal did Amber have hanging off her eyeballs? All you could see was huge gobs of glue


 
I wanted to peel that dead squirrel off of Farrah and Amber's eyes.  Amber couldn't even wipe her tears properly without fear if the lashes falling off. 



aklein said:


> With all the coverage these girls have gotten in the tabloids, how have they not had makeovers yet? I mean the Jersey Shore cast got one right away (not that it stuck or anything).


 
The Jersey Shore cast members don't have to give off the impression that they are struggling teen moms.  They have endorsements, therefore they can now afford upgrades 



HOTasFCUK said:


> I wonder too if there is more to it. Maybe she was accidently abused or something bad happened?? Amber's entire family scares me. Yes her reaction was strange. I understand it was her sister and she was traumatized by the incident but she looked like she was having a nervous breakdown and was going into shock. I'm sorry to say but i think Amber is trying to focus more on that story to deflect from all the other bad crap in her life that she didn't want Dr. Drew nagging her about. You think she would've mentioned this a long time ago especially when she became a mother and realized how joyous it is and what her family lost. We would also think her experience would make her a better mother since she felt loss at an early stage but instead she uses it as part of her hundred excuses as to why she is a crap mother, girlfriend, abuser, and all around crazy attitude. And yes her makeup is horrible and she keeps getting more scary! So thats why her eyes looked funny....she was trying to pry them open froma ll the eyelash glue holding 'em down!!
> 
> I would love to see Dr. Phil talk to them all and lay the smackdown! Blah i can't stand Dr. Drew anymore! I swear he's going to have some huge scandel one day, he kinda gives me pervy vibes or he's some undercover freak or addict himself.
> 
> BTW i'd love to know Amber's flipping out reaction when she heard/saw/read Gary went on a $5000 stripper binge while she was in rehab and their daughter was at home with grandma!!!!
> 
> Sophia's monster face was so cute and unexpectated!!!
> 
> Wow Maci keeps getting more scary looking too. Has anyone seen that new Skittles commercial with the hourglass? The more the friend eats, the more the other friend starts to age? Maci looks like the aging guy with her stringy, bleachy hair!


 
These guys and girls aren't ready for The Doctor Phil You Need to Get Real Smackdown.  Farrah would start her cry face as soon as cameras started rolling - Lord knows we don't need a whole hour of that!

There is more to the child's death.  Amber just seemed way toooo overly traumatized and dramatical (yes, that's my made up word) about the whole situation. 

Maci needs to stay out of the sun/tanning bed, step away from the bleach and bronzer.  Embrace a good skincare routine.  She's starting to look like Kyle...


----------



## flrich23

Luv2BuyBags said:


> Plus its sooo annoying how she has these long conversations with Sophia. The lil girl could care less what she is saying. Its so fake for the cameras



 I think Farrah does that because she has no one else to talk to.  She is rarely seen with any one other than Sohpia, except for her sister.  That is probably because of her attitude.  I think she thinks of Sophia as her only friend.


----------



## pollinilove

farrah no longer has her male cheer leader friend ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> farrah no longer has her male cheer leader friend ?



seems so.  Wonder what happened to the other girl, the hairdresser.


----------



## michie

I personally know that losing a sibling is horrible, but a baby who was 2 weeks old and you were 4/5? I don't want to judge, but I think there has to be more to that story...


----------



## aklein

michie said:


> I personally know that losing a sibling is horrible, but a baby who was 2 weeks old and you were 4/5? I don't want to judge, but I think there has to be more to that story...



It really wouldn't surprise me if there was. Amber and her mother seem very unstable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> It really wouldn't surprise me if there was. Amber and her mother seem very unstable.


 
the whole family seems unstable...  Poor Leah


----------



## MM83

I have yet to catch the reunion special, but did catch the finale. Was Butch putting hot sauce, in his Red Bull? Is that some kind of 'thing?' I mean, I thought Coke (the drink, not the powder) and red wine was weird...but hot sauce and Red Bull?


----------



## rilokiley

michie said:


> I personally know that losing a sibling is horrible, but a baby who was 2 weeks old and you were 4/5? I don't want to judge, but I think there has to be more to that story...




It seemed strange to me, too, at first.  But hearing her talk about it during the reunion show, she specifically mentioned things like seeing the baby being taken out on a stretcher and hearing her mother's screams... which makes me think that she gets so upset now when talking about it because the experience was so traumatizing and scary for her rather than because she necessarily had an emotional attachment to her sister.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MM83 said:


> I have yet to catch the reunion special, but did catch the finale. Was Butch putting hot sauce, in his Red Bull? Is that some kind of 'thing?' I mean, I thought Coke (the drink, not the powder) and red wine was weird...but hot sauce and Red Bull?


 
I thought it was V-8 or tomator juice, like a Bloody Mary


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> I thought it was V-8 or tomator juice, like a Bloody Mary



That would make more sense. It did resemble a sugar-free Red Bull and try as I might, I can not imagine Butchy watching his figure.


----------



## insertnamehere

I think it was a V-8. I had the same expression on my face as Tyler when I saw him do that! 

It's really hard for me to feel sorry for Farrah when she cries because she has a major attitude problem. I can't believe she talks to her parents like that after all they have done for her. 

Does anyone remember how they alternated the different seasons of Teen Mom? After 16 and Pregnant airs I wonder if they are going to show another season of Teen Mom 2. Jenelle was such a trainwreck!


----------



## ILuvShopping

if he was putting it in v-8 then that's nothing different than a bloody mary (minus the alcohol). at first i thought it was redbull too


----------



## Heath-kkf

insertnamehere said:


> I think it was a V-8. I had the same expression on my face as Tyler when I saw him do that!
> 
> It's really hard for me to feel sorry for Farrah when she cries because she has a major attitude problem. I can't believe she talks to her parents like that after all they have done for her.
> 
> Does anyone remember how they alternated the different seasons of Teen Mom? After 16 and Pregnant airs I wonder if they are going to show another season of Teen Mom 2. Jenelle was such a trainwreck!



Yea, there will be another season of 'Teen Mom 2' presumably after another season of '16 & Preg'. But there is no word when they will start. I think they are having a short hiatus from both shows as the normal 10pm Tuesday night time slot is being taken over by some other show. I used to be fat or something like that. That starts Oct 11.

EDIT: I just found out that Teen Mom 2 Season 2 will start in December so I guess the next season of '16 & preg' may not air until March/April of next year.


----------



## Jennifer_C

flrich23 said:


> I think Farrah does that because she has no one else to talk to.  She is rarely seen with any one other than Sohpia, except for her sister.  That is probably because of her attitude.  I think she thinks of Sophia as her only friend.



I think Farrah's attitude sucks.  She appears self-centered and generally rude.  If that's true IRL then I'm not surprised that she doesn't have friends.  I hope that it's attributable to immaturity so she grows out of it.  The way she talks to Sophia as a confidante and friend - it aggravates me beyond belief.  I can only hope she's doing that for the cameras...



michie said:


> I personally know that losing a sibling is horrible, but a baby who was 2 weeks old and you were 4/5? I don't want to judge, but I think there has to be more to that story...



I kind of think it's one of two things: 1) There's more to the story, or 2) She's realized it's a way for her to get a sympathetic response from viewers and is entirely fake (though maybe she's worked herself into an emotional state that she now thinks it's true).


----------



## labelwhore04

Farrah strikes me as the type who was the "mean girl" in high school.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Currently watching re-runs on the Logo channel... it's the first season of Teen Mom and it's kinda interesting to watch to see how the girls have grown (or not grown...)


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Loved part 2 of the reunion tonight. Thought the whole Maci/Ryan/Kyle section showed how far they've come.


----------



## Jennifer_C

Can someone please catch me up on why Butch and his wife have a no contact order from the court?  They're married, right?


----------



## Heath-kkf

Jennifer_C said:


> Can someone please catch me up on why Butch and his wife have a no contact order from the court?  They're married, right?



It was a domestic violence issue, much like Gary and Amber had.


----------



## Chantilly0379

All I have to say is I hope the next reality show I see April on is Celebrity Rehab.  I feel so bad for that little boy!


----------



## Jennifer_C

Heath-kkf said:


> It was a domestic violence issue, much like Gary and Amber had.



Thanks, Heath.  That makes me curious about how long a court can keep a husband and wife apart if neither of them want the no contact order


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> All I have to say is I hope the next reality show I see April on is Celebrity Rehab. I feel so bad for that little boy!


 
CLEARLY, April is still on drugs.  Where is CPS when you need them?



Jennifer_C said:


> Thanks, Heath. That makes me curious about how long a court can keep a husband and wife apart if neither of them want the no contact order


 
these are drug addicts here, they don't have the same thought process as a sober mind.  For sober folk, if a no contact was in order, they'd obey it.  I think April and Butch probably got together to smoke some Meth or whatever their drug of choice is.


----------



## msspooky09

I kind of think it's one of two things: 1) There's more to the story, or 2) She's realized it's a way for her to get a sympathetic response from viewers and is entirely fake (though maybe she's worked herself into an emotional state that she now thinks it's true).[/QUOTE]

^THIS

I totally agree. I think Amber is one step shy of being a total psychopath. She seems really manipulative and inauthentic. The whole time she was going on and on about it just seemed to be a sympathy pitch. I cab understand that it is something really traumatizing and upsetting, but it was 14 years ago...don't you think she'd be able to talk about it without getting THAT hysterical? I just can't help but feel like she's really fake for attention.  They need to take her off this show, she and Gary are SUCH a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the previews are popping up and looks like a pretty good season ahead:

"I seen you an Kiefer togetha Jawnelle.  Ya gonna get arrested"


----------



## pursegrl12

dc-cutie said:


> the previews are popping up and looks like a pretty good season ahead:
> 
> "i seen you an kiefer togetha jawnelle. Ya gonna get arrested"


 
hell to the yes!!!!!!


----------



## mrskolar09

Teen Mom 2 tonight at 10!!!

Can't wait!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay! it reruns again right after the premier!


----------



## MM83

I think the tag line for this show should be; "I'm supposed to be studying for my GED..."

I want to scream every time I hear it.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

MM83 said:
			
		

> I think the tag line for this show should be; "I'm supposed to be studying for my GED..."
> 
> I want to scream every time I hear it.



You and me both! Geeeeeeez


----------



## Heath-kkf

That was pretty bold of Jenelle to invite Kieffer into her mothers home knowing how her mother felt about him.


----------



## kirsten

So Adam just pops in the picture when the cameras are rolling. Real nice.


----------



## ILuvShopping

watching most of their storylines is painful this year. 
as in i can't believe they're so stupid.  the whole hour i found myself only wanting to watch portions about the twins

chelsea needs to set up a custody agreement where adam gets visitation every other weekend or something. non of this "can i come over and see her?" BS that he does.


----------



## laurineg1

Can MTV please tell Corey to get a new baseball cap?  The ones he wears are so old..they are frayed and falling apart, and he never takes them off...very annoying.  I also feel so sorry for little Jace...growing up with all that yelling and cursing.  Wonder what his first words will be?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chelsea - my goodness, could she be anymore clueless.  She knows Adam will squirm his way back into her life and the cycle will continue. I agree, she needs a court agreement.  But knowing Chelsea, she doesn't want to do that to Adam, he might get mad or something

Janelle - no words!  She has the nerve to have Kiefer in her mother's house.  A part of me was hoping Barbara forgot something and had to turn around, only to come home to him being in her house.  If Janelle, but a 10th of the energy into Jace that she puts into Kiefer, she might be alright.

Leah - I see her and her mother got new hairdos.   We know how her relationship will end.

Kael - her and Joe seem to have a good relationship, but it looks like it's gonna get really, really good as the show goes on.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

DC-Cutie said:


> the previews are popping up and looks like a pretty good season ahead:
> 
> *"I seen you an Kiefer togetha Jawnelle.  Ya gonna get arrested"*


Love it!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Did something happen between Cory and Leah AFTER they were married and before the cameras started rolling because why is he so suspicious of her all of the sudden?  I know that she cheated on him before they got married but when they got back together, I don't remember him being so suspicious last season and asking questions like he did last night.

Janelle interactions with Jace is not like a motherly relationship.  She acts like his big sister or babysitter.  I pick up zero motherly instincts from her.


----------



## gsmom

Janelle is a trainwreck.

It looks like at this point Adam goes back to her cause he can, and he likes making her look stupid.


----------



## aklein

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Did something happen between Cory and Leah AFTER they were married and before the cameras started rolling because why is he so suspicious of her all of the sudden?  I know that she cheated on him before they got married but when they got back together, I don't remember him being so suspicious last season and asking questions like he did last night.
> 
> Janelle interactions with Jace is not like a motherly relationship.  She acts like his big sister or babysitter.  I pick up zero motherly instincts from her.



I think that they both cheated on each other not long after they were married.  IIRC that was in one of the previews.

Chelsea and Kailyn were on GMA yesterday.  Chelsea is now bleach blonde and looks a hot azz mess.


----------



## MM83

laurineg1 said:


> Can MTV please tell Corey to get a new baseball cap?  The ones he wears are so old..they are frayed and falling apart, and he never takes them off...very annoying.  I also feel so sorry for little Jace...growing up with all that yelling and cursing.  Wonder what his first words will be?




I like the tattered hat! Mr. MM has a few that are like that, since retired of course, but I like the worn in look. It's very rustic. I like Corey, but bless his heart, he's so redneck. Hell, so is she, I mean, they live in a _rented_, old trailer, next to his Mom's trailer in the backwoods.


----------



## Heath-kkf

If anything there was a week or two break from filming. Because I thought the wedding was last October and they were showing Kailyn going 'trick or treating' in this episode so it wasn't much of a break.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Janelle - no words!  *She has the nerve to have Kiefer in her mother's house.  A part of me was hoping Barbara forgot something and had to turn around, only to come home to him being in her house.*  If Janelle, but a 10th of the energy into Jace that she puts into Kiefer, she might be alright.
> 
> Leah - I see her and her mother got new hairdos.   We know how her relationship will end.
> 
> *Kael - her and Joe seem to have a good relationship,* but it looks like it's gonna get really, really good as the show goes on.



me too!! although i can't stand them screaming at eachother.. but i thought for sure barbara was going to be walking in and catching them in her house. what a dummy.
although i got a bit confused because i caught the tail end of the first showing before i started the rerun, so in my mind janelle got kicked out of her mom's house and then all of a sudden she was back in and hoping to babysit jace lol

I was actually very (and pleasantly?) surprised by this. even hugging when they said goodbye. say what!?!?


----------



## ILuvShopping

aklein said:


> I think that they both cheated on each other not long after they were married.  IIRC that was in one of the previews.
> 
> Chelsea and Kailyn were on GMA yesterday.  Chelsea is now bleach blonde and looks a hot azz mess.



a few of them look like a hot mess!






photo from http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...a-houska-speak/story?id=15092854#.Tt-lCkpmMXh


----------



## ILuvShopping

that photo kinda makes me glad that next week i'm officially getting rid of my two-toned hair color lol


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> a few of them look like a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo from http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...a-houska-speak/story?id=15092854#.Tt-lCkpmMXh



A FEW?! 
Oh just no.  They all look so awful.  Why does everyone always insist on going blonde.  It's not a hair color for everyone.


----------



## ILuvShopping

aklein said:


> A FEW?!
> Oh just no.  They all look so awful.  Why does everyone always insist on going blonde.  It's not a hair color for everyone.



i say a few because kailyn has always been blonde lol
3 = few


----------



## MM83

*Color me shocked: Amber gets into a fight at IHOP*



> 'Teen Mom' Amber Portwood In Vicious Girl Fight: Caught On Video!
> Posted on Dec 07, 2011 @ 09:00AM
> print it send it
> 
> By Amber Goodhand - Radar Reporter
> 
> Troubled Teen Mom star Amber Portwood started a fight with a complete stranger in an Indiana restaurant and it was caught on camera, Star magazine is exclusively reporting via RadarOnline.com.
> 
> In the still images from the video, obtained by Radar, the 21-year-old mother is seen scrapping with an unsuspecting patron at an Andersonville IHOP on November 18.
> 
> PHOTOS: Amber Portwood Gets Into Fight At Diner
> 
> "She was drunk, and there was another girl in the restaurant who had been drinking too and apparently said something about Amber to her friend," a source told Star.
> 
> PHOTOS: Teen Mom Makes A Splash In A Teeny Weenie Bikini
> 
> "Amber instigated the fight. She told the girl, 'You don't know anything about me! I'm gonna whup your ***!' They just attacked each other."
> 
> In the video footage, Amber can be seen in a white t-shirt, flailing her arms wildly at the other woman before charging her.
> 
> "There were a couple punches thrown and hair pulling, then they were separated," the witness said.
> 
> PHOTOS: Teen Mom Jenelle Evans Arrives to Court
> 
> This is Amber's second time being caught on video attacking someone - the first was in a 2010 episode of the hit MTV show when she was shown hitting and slapping her ex and baby daddy, Gary Shirley.
> 
> The MTV incident eventually led to Amber being charged with domestic battery, and in 2011 she pled guilty and avoided jail time by striking a deal involving 30 days of inpatient treatment with outpatient follow-up, getting her high school diploma and starting a college fund for her daughter, Leah.
> 
> PHOTOS: Jenelle Takes A Tumble
> 
> Amber also did a stint in a Malibu rehab center to deal with her anger management issues and depression, after she was hospitalized in June for a suicide attempt.
> 
> For more details about Amber's out of control brawl, pick up the current issue of Star magazine on newsstands now.



http://www.radaronline.com/exclusiv...mber-portwood-vicious-girl-fight-caught-video

I mean for realz? Jesus Amber. I'd been a few months since I'd heard anything about her, this does not surprise me in the least bit. I'd love to see someone hand her *** back to her. Love it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

In addition to the terrible blond hair, they all wear this dry/cakey looking makeup...


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> In addition to the terrible blond hair, they all wear this dry/cakey looking makeup...



i was hoping the horrible makeup was just for tv/camera purposes lol


----------



## michie

Aw, hell...I'll admit, I'm watching for Bahbwa. Jenelle is just...a mess. Homegirl dried up as soon as Babs pulled out the driveway and told Keifah, "She just left. You can come now." I was WEAK. Chelsea and her stupidity annoy the crap out of me. I don't care for Kael. But, I am interested in seeing Leah and Corey's storyline play out.


----------



## mrskolar09

laurineg1 said:


> Can MTV please tell Corey to get a new baseball cap? The ones he wears are so old..they are frayed and falling apart, and he never takes them off...very annoying.


 
Lol, I used to live in WV (not the part where Leah and Corey are from, though) and that is a way common thing.  Lots of guys wear the WVU hat and most wear them until they are literally falling apart.  
Every time I see him in his hat, it kind of makes me homesick 

I remember that Leah cheated on Corey when  they were just dating, and now the previews are trying to make it look like it happened again.  I have to wonder though, because I remember reading reports that the reason the marriage ended was he cheated on her.  I guess we'll see as the season progresses.

Oh, and Leah's hair in the group pic...  not feelin' that at all.


----------



## nc.girl

I swear, someone needs to teach these girls about the "less is more" approach to makeup (Chelsea in particular)...wow. Least she did have a nice purse haha; I noticed the ocelot Maggie when she was out with her friend at the pumpkin patch. 

I could not believe Jo and Kailyn actually hugged each other. I think Jo might be starting to grow up a little bit, but I sense a storm brewing there once he finds out that Jordan has been around Isaac. 

Jenelle is just plain STUPID. Even her friends have enough sense to know Kiefer is bad news, and she just does not see it at all. I'm with *DC-Cutie*; I was reallyyyy hoping Jenelle's mom would need to run back to the house for something and catch Kiefer there. How dumb was that; call your loser bf to come over as soon as Bahhhbra leaves knowing she HATES the guy so much. I'm not surprised that her mom kicked her out; Jenelle is apparently one of those that has to learn the hard way (and still may not learn).


----------



## watk6022

nc.girl said:
			
		

> I swear, someone needs to teach these girls about the "less is more" approach to makeup (Chelsea in particular)...wow. Least she did have a nice purse haha; I noticed the ocelot Maggie when she was out with her friend at the pumpkin patch.
> 
> I could not believe Jo and Kailyn actually hugged each other. I think Jo might be starting to grow up a little bit, but I sense a storm brewing there once he finds out that Jordan has been around Isaac.
> 
> Jenelle is just plain STUPID. Even her friends have enough sense to know Kiefer is bad news, and she just does not see it at all. I'm with DC-Cutie; I was reallyyyy hoping Jenelle's mom would need to run back to the house for something and catch Kiefer there. How dumb was that; call your loser bf to come over as soon as Bahhhbra leaves knowing she HATES the guy so much. I'm not surprised that her mom kicked her out; Jenelle is apparently one of those that has to learn the hard way (and still may not learn).



I noticed the Ocelot Maggie too! I wish I had Kailins purple Glam tote from last season . 


Leah- I HATE her new do! She needs to stop whining, I understand she wants Cory to be involved with her life and be happy, but if she wanted a job she needed to be bold. Not rude, and not whiny. Plus I seriously wanted to strangle Corey when he rolled his eyes when she was talking. Then again these are just kids, playing house. 

Chelsea- I have a soft spot for her, but she is so out of touch with reality. It's very sad because, every time she gets a taste of how Life really is she just looses it. I just want to shake her, and say grow up! 

Jenell- this girl is living a double life inside, and out. She needs to choose who she is going to be, not for jace, Barbra, or keifer, or any other guy.  Because she can't have a relationship with any of them until she does. When her and Barbra are having their screaming matches with their mouths open I just want shove dandelions in them so they will shut up lol. I also hope keifer gets a job with a traveling circus. 

Kaylin- I think she kinda of has her feet on the ground. I didn't really get any other vibes from her last night. I hope she really does well this season.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just wonder what the hell chelsea does all day?? she doesn't have a job... she lives by herself...(with baby)

obviously she's getting money from the show - but holy spoiled brat batman.
at least the others are struggling a bit on their own!


----------



## watk6022

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i just wonder what the hell chelsea does all day?? she doesn't have a job... she lives by herself...(with baby)
> 
> obviously she's getting money from the show - but holy spoiled brat batman.
> at least the others are struggling a bit on their own!



Curls her hair, and buys leopard print.

Obviosly Leah used her money to buy a new car, kailyn is using hers to get an apartment, but where did jenelle go? I know she has a lot of court cost, but that hasn't come up yet in the season, and I'm assuming $5k at the most for legal fees. The girls were supposed to get a lot more for doing last season, so why is jenelle still depending on roof with barbra?


----------



## DC-Cutie

watk6022 said:


> Curls her hair, and buys leopard print.
> 
> Obviosly Leah used her money to buy a new car, kailyn is using hers to get an apartment, but where did jenelle go? I know she has a lot of court cost, but that hasn't come up yet in the season, and I'm assuming $5k at the most for legal fees. The girls were supposed to get a lot more for doing last season, so why is jenelle still depending on roof with barbra?



I think Jenelle spent her's on drugs!


----------



## kirsten

Pretty sure they have to act like they are not getting paid and still struggling.  None of the teen moms have real legit jobs other than being on a tv show.


----------



## xsophiag

Without seeing this thread after browsing for "The Real Housewives..." threads, I would have never known that Teen Mom 2 started a new season...

Now I have more to entertain myself with loll I must catch up


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh yea, i know they have to act like they're living their 'normal' lives. 
but at least most of them pretend they're working. even jenelle 'tried' to pretend work lol

i'm just trying to image what chelsea does all day if she's not working on her GED really and doesn't have a job. and apparently her mom comes over and does her dishes so she doesn't do house work either lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'm watching an old episode and amber is repeatedly saying "gel" instead of "jail."  over and over again, it's gel, gel, gel. ush:  

it's just so bizarre when she doesn't have a thick southern drawl that would explain that when she speaks otherwise.


----------



## monica2011

like this show my favorite couple is Catelynn and Tyler


----------



## pollinilove

chelsea has it good she has her own place her dad pays for she does not work or go to school her mom cleans her house .


----------



## gsmom

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/teen-mom-2s-leah-messer-getting-engaged-to-jeremy-calvert-20111312

This video clip is just plain sad.


----------



## New2Coach

gsmom said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...er-getting-engaged-to-jeremy-calvert-20111312
> 
> This video clip is just plain sad.




Wow, You weren't kidding. Leah looks awful and very fake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah looks like she's 30

Janelle looks cute with glasses

Chelsea looks a mess.


----------



## aklein

gsmom said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/teen-mom-2s-leah-messer-getting-engaged-to-jeremy-calvert-20111312
> 
> This video clip is just plain sad.



Wow parenting advice from Jenelle?! For rillz?!

Um what is going on with Chelsea's lip?


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> Wow parenting advice from Jenelle?! For rillz?!
> 
> Um what is going on with Chelsea's lip?



is it a lip ring?


----------



## aklein

DC-Cutie said:


> is it a lip ring?



It looked like a cold sore in the close up.


----------



## DC-Cutie

aklein said:


> It looked like a cold sore in the close up.



oh dear...


----------



## gsmom

leah's make-up is atrocious. i can't believe someone allowed her to be filmed like that.


----------



## mundodabolsa

leah looks like she's trying really hard to be beautiful in a way that she's simply not.  she's pulling at strings to get the kendra/bridget/holy look.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mundodabolsa said:


> leah looks like she's trying really hard to be beautiful in a way that she's simply not.  she's pulling at strings to get the kendra/bridget/holy look.



:lolots:


----------



## buzzytoes

Ok so I am just catching up on the end of last week - how on earth does Barbara think she is any better of a parent than Janelle?? I mean she doesn't do drugs but what is she gonna do when Jace starts disobeying her?? Will she just yell at him and get all up in his face like she does with Janelle??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chelsea needs to wash her face or something..


----------



## PrettyInPink

Keifer is SUCH A LOSER. Janelle needs to drop him like a bad habit. He's so bad for her.


----------



## pollinilove

what do you think is wrong with the baby in glasses ? so sad


----------



## ILuvShopping

does anyone know if janelle and kiefer are still together???
that is just a train wreck relationship waiting to happen - like abusive on both ends.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ILuvShopping said:


> does anyone know if janelle and kiefer are still together???
> that is just a train wreck relationship waiting to happen - like abusive on both ends.



the verb tenses and way she speaks about him in that US weekly video posted on the previous page makes it seem like when they filmed the video, they were not.


----------



## rilokiley

All I know is... I really could have lived without seeing Kieffer's butt crack.  Really.


----------



## luvs*it*

gsmom said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...er-getting-engaged-to-jeremy-calvert-20111312
> 
> This video clip is just plain sad.


 
*~*What's up with Chelsea's lip?? And, why do these young girls feel that just because they have a connection with someone means they have to get engaged/married?? Do they know that it's possible to just be in a relationship and still be happy??*~*


----------



## MM83

The look of pride Jordan had when she asked him if he ever wanted to move out. "Nope, I'm quite content" with that doppy grin. Then his suggestion she get on welfare? For a solid second I liked her and her attitude... then she changes her mind.


----------



## PrettyInPink

According to Janelle's twitter, they are no longer together. I just looked her up on there.


----------



## ILuvShopping

mundodabolsa said:


> the verb tenses and way she speaks about him in that US weekly video posted on the previous page makes it seem like when they filmed the video, they were not.





PrettyInPink said:


> According to Janelle's twitter, they are no longer together. I just looked her up on there.



GOOD!  i had found articles from january that said she dumped him.. but we know how that goes...i'm glad to hear she's not with him anymore. i think she felt that she could help him better himself but all he does was bringing her down. and unfortunately when you're that young you don't see that. your expectations of a partner are super low (i speak from experience....)


----------



## nc.girl

rilokiley said:


> All I know is... I really could have lived without seeing Kieffer's butt crack.  Really.



ROFL I completely agree. That's one of those things that once you've seen it, you can't unsee it haha. 



PrettyInPink said:


> According to Janelle's twitter, they are no longer together. I just looked her up on there.



Jeez, what a relief! That guy was bad news from the get-go.


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> The look of pride Jordan had when she asked him if he ever wanted to move out. "Nope, I'm quite content" with that doppy grin. Then his suggestion she get on welfare? For a solid second I liked her and her attitude... then she changes her mind.



well jordan was right.. she's gotta do what she's gotta do... 
although i'm not sure how i feel about them using that storyline when we know darn well she can pay her bills and live on her own. i'm wondering how they got that organization to agree to stage something like that.
and i loved it when jordan said he had no intentions of moving out. it was like kailyn was reaching for him to be like "oh yea! let's totally move in together!". i was glad he wasn't jumping head first into that.


----------



## pink1

Wow Keiffer......so worth it to not see your child for that winner.


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> well jordan was right.. she's gotta do what she's gotta do...
> although i'm not sure how i feel about them using that storyline when* we know darn well she can pay her bills and live on her own*. i'm wondering how they got that organization to agree to stage something like that.
> and i loved it when jordan said he had no intentions of moving out. it was like kailyn was reaching for him to be like "oh yea! let's totally move in together!". i was glad he wasn't jumping head first into that.



Well, that's exactly my point! That MTV paycheck is a lot more than plenty of people make and regardless if they [TM2 girls] get paid less than the "stars" of TM1. I know girls in high school who got pregnant and went through the same thing, some went on public assistance and some didn't. The ones who didn't are doing well and have their crap together, the others...are still on it. I'm almost out of my 20s, fyi. 

Jordan is an idiot, but she said he was dumb before she ever started dating him, anyway.


----------



## mundodabolsa

is/was jenelle's father an alcoholic? 

I mean, it's not like jenelle or barbara have normal reactions to anything, but jenelle's reaction to kiefer's drinking was pretty extreme.  there has to be more to do than she simply doesn't like it.


----------



## PrettyInPink

mundodabolsa said:


> is/was jenelle's father an alcoholic?
> 
> I mean, it's not like jenelle or barbara have normal reactions to anything, but jenelle's reaction to kiefer's drinking was pretty extreme.  *there has to be more to do than she simply doesn't like it.*



 I totally agree. It wouldn't surprise me if Kiefer gets violent when he drinks.


----------



## Gurzzy

He seemed kind of violent in the episode when he threw her in the car! I am glad they are over. I feel that deep down, Janelle has the potential to straighten herself up, she just has to mature a little and surround herself with better people.

I am going to scream if I hear Chelsea mention her GED one more time! lol
She has NO excuse not to get it, she is in the best position out of all the moms. She's just so lazy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gurzzy said:


> He seemed kind of violent in the episode when he threw her in the car! I am glad they are over. I feel that deep down, Janelle has the potential to straighten herself up, she just has to mature a little and surround herself with better people.
> 
> I am going to scream if I hear Chelsea mention her GED one more time! lol
> She has NO excuse not to get it, she is in the best position out of all the moms. She's just so lazy.



ITA...

Janelle's friends (the ones that bailed him out, lets him shower at their home) seem to not like Kiefer AT ALL, but put up with him..  They seem to have a good head on their shoulders, so maybe it will rub off on Janelle.

I have no comment on Chelsea and her GED.  Her and Amber sing that same sad song every season!


----------



## Belle49

Did Janelle's friend even move from the couch? lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

Gurzzy said:


> I am going to scream if I hear Chelsea mention her GED one more time! lol
> She has NO excuse not to get it, she is in the best position out of all the moms. She's just so lazy.





DC-Cutie said:


> ITA...
> 
> I have no comment on Chelsea and her GED.  Her and Amber sing that same sad song every season!



watching this last episode I seriously begin to wonder if chelsea's scenes are just on repeat.  if it's not the GED talk, it's saying to Adam, "will you and my dad ever get along?"


----------



## Miss Kris

I thought Jenelle was abused by her ex Andrew whenever he used to drink?


----------



## DC-Cutie

speaking of Janelle and Andrew - did the story ever get confirmed, is he Jace's father?  There was a Maury Povich like situation going on...

Yes, Andrew was a drinker and druggie.


----------



## michie

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> I thought Jenelle was abused by her ex Andrew whenever he used to drink?



Physically? I know he was verbally abusive in her 16&P episode. I felt so sorry for her having to hear all those "got dangs" when they spoke on the phone.


----------



## pinkstar3333

Janelle's segments are hard to watch, I cannot stand her mother always screaming.  Janelle's behavior is bad but so her her mom's.  Janelle has potential, she just needs some real support.

I'm tired of Chelsea's GED talk too, but in a preview at the beginning of the season she says she got it.  Watch it be the last episode of the season though lol.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> speaking of Janelle and Andrew - did the story ever get confirmed, is he Jace's father?  There was a Maury Povich like situation going on...
> 
> Yes, Andrew was a drinker and druggie.



i'm wondering about that too. i came across an article about that when i was trying to google and see if jenelle and keifer were still together.
from what i saw janelle tweeted a cryptic message that sounded like those rumors were true (ie andrew was not the father). 

but i'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## laurineg1

Belle49 said:


> Did Janelle's friend even move from the couch? lol


Do ANY of these girls ever do anything but lie on the couch all slouched over?


----------



## michie

More jail time for Amber 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...rid7|customfirefox|dl16|sec1_lnk3&pLid=121489


----------



## mundodabolsa

I was watching the dr. drew reunion of the previous season the other day and it's so obvious to me that amber, as a 5-year old, played some role in her sister's death.  or she witnessed an adult do something.  there is way more to that story than just sids.


----------



## mundodabolsa

barbara is pretty decent when she's not nuts.  what she said to jenelle when jenelle called her from the car was good parenting.

and damn it's hard to watch a baby undergo intense medical treatment. I got all teary right along with leah and corey.


----------



## michie

Did that a$$ Adam really drop Aubree???


----------



## michie

OK. This boy is just pathetic. He called his own child a "little bastard". WTF???


----------



## RWolfeOH

Oh my...did anyone see the after show last night? It looked like Leah and Chelsea were street walkers. Their hair, makeup and five inch heels looked horrid. Kailin is a bit boring, but she looked "normal" and made the other girls look like they were trying way too hard to look sexy.


----------



## ILuvShopping

chelsea looked like a hot mess... that hair needs to go! and she was wanting to go into cosmetology. the other two didn't look AS bad but it is kinda funny that leah and janelle both have the same hair color AND last night those two and chelsea all had the same hair style.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ILuvShopping said:


> chelsea looked like a hot mess... that hair needs to go! and she was wanting to go into cosmetology. the other two didn't look AS bad but it is kinda funny that leah and janelle both have the same hair color AND last night those two and chelsea all had the same hair style.


 
LOL my hubby glanced at the TV and said about Chelsea: "SOMEONE'S trying to be Christina Aguilera, aren't they?"

I love that man hahahaha


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Adam is horrible, I cannot stand him!  

I felt horrible watching Ally's MRI.  It was heart-breaking.   I wonder what the MRI will reveal.  

I only caught part of the after show whatever it was, but the girls looked HIT.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Am I only one who's wondering where all of Isaac's hair came from?? I feel like on last week's ep, his hair was still short?? Either way, he's a cutie!!*~*


----------



## michie

^Yep. He's bald again this week.


----------



## pinkstar3333

It's probably editing.  The show likes to pretend that it's going chronologically but you can always tell by everyone's hair that they are jumping around.  

I wonder why MTV took so long to start airing this season since it's fall/winter 2010 in the episodes.


----------



## luvs*it*

pinkstar3333 said:


> It's probably editing. The show likes to pretend that it's going chronologically but you can always tell by everyone's hair that they are jumping around.
> 
> I wonder why MTV took so long to start airing this season since it's fall/winter 2010 in the episodes.


 
*~*Right, but you would think they would be a little more careful. They have gotten so sloppy with their editing...*~*


----------



## MM83

This could be a good thing. However, I do think it's a little naive to think that all this is MTV's doing, sure no one would know if she had hit Gary in that infamous fight, but that doesn't make it any better. I still don't think she's owning her actions, she's just looking for an easier way out. Without MTV cameras, she can still be Amber, without DHS finding out about her deplorable behavior. 

*Amber to quit Teen Mom*





> Amber Portwood testifies that she will quit Teen Mom
> Dec - 28 | AUTHOR: Darren O | Related : Amber Portwood, Celebrities, Law and Order, Teen Mom
> 
> 
> Amber Portwood from Teen Mom goes to therapy class in Anderson, Indiana
> 
> Sometimes you&#8217;ve got to go right to the source and Anderson, Indiana&#8217;s own The Herald Bulletin has the most detailed information on Teen Mom Amber Portwood&#8217;s latest legal troubles.
> 
> She actually wasn&#8217;t in the courtroom to start off with, her most recent courtroom appearance was via video conference from the Madison County Jail where Portwood is currently being held. As we reported, the troubled star of Teen Mom is in custody at least until a hearing scheduled for Jan. 27. When Amber heard the decision from Judge David Happe that she would remain in jail she, &#8220;dropped her head into her hands and rubbed her eyes.&#8221;
> 
> Amber&#8217;s attorney, Evan Broderick, had requested in-home detention at her grandparent&#8217;s house citing the fact that she had no criminal history prior to the infamous beat down of baby-daddy Gary Shirley that was aired on the show. Amber testified to the judge about her participation in rehab out in Malibu. She explained that after her release she visited a doctor because of pain in her back and was prescribed hyrdrocodone. She admitted to abusing the pain killers and that this contributed to her probation violations.
> 
> Then the real bombshell from the hearing came. She told the judge that she felt pressured and exploited via her work on MTV. She is quoted as testifying:
> 
> &#8220;I want to quit [Teen Mom], and I will.&#8221;
> 
> Her attorney backed that statement up by claiming that Amber just wants to lead a normal life.



Source:http://starcasm.net/archives/135970


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have always thought this from the beginning, that MTV exploits these girls.  For the most part they come from broken homes, live below the poverty level and have some sort of issues.

They signed contracts seeing the $$$, but probably didn't actually read them, so now I wonder if she quits would MTV sue her.  If they do, BINGO, it's exploitation.  Because you would think a major network like MTV would want the best for her and just let her out of the contract free and clear.


----------



## Jahpson

michie said:


> OK. This boy is just pathetic. He called his own child a "little bastard". WTF???



Yes he did girl!

I could not believe my ears. This guy is a trip. First calling the baby a mistake and now this. Unbelievable. Plus, Chelsea is obsessed with his fool? I hope she got some self esteem for christmas


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> Yes he did girl!
> 
> I could not believe my ears. This guy is a trip. First calling the baby a mistake and now this. Unbelievable. Plus, Chelsea is obsessed with his fool? I hope she got some self esteem for christmas



In the words of Katt Williams "It's the esteem of your muthaeffing self"!

I cringe when she says "Adam is so nice" and then the next breath "Why are you being so mean?"

I take it Adam was her first, because the first will have you acting the fool sometimes


----------



## luvs*it*

Jahpson said:


> Yes he did girl!
> 
> I could not believe my ears. This guy is a trip. First calling the baby a mistake and now this. Unbelievable. Plus, Chelsea is obsessed with his fool? I hope she got some self esteem for christmas


 


DC-Cutie said:


> In the words of Katt Williams "It's the esteem of your muthaeffing self"!
> 
> I cringe when she says "Adam is so nice" and then the next breath "Why are you being so mean?"
> 
> I take it Adam was her first, because the first will have you acting the fool sometimes


 
*~*Chelsea is a mess.  All she does is whine about Adam.  I really wish she would find her brain cells that she lost, and leave Adam alone.  He is rude to both her & Aubrey, and he has no respect for her.  When will she learn that she'd be better off without him??  It kills me how these girls (Chelsea/Adam & Jennelle/Keifer) act like these guys are the last ones on earth.  There are some decent guys out there, if only they would open their eyes!*~*


----------



## DC-Cutie

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Chelsea is a mess.  All she does is whine about Adam.  I really wish she would find her brain cells that she lost, and leave Adam alone.  He is rude to both her & Aubrey, and he has no respect for her.  When will she learn that she'd be better off without him??  It kills me how these girls (Chelsea/Adam & Jennelle/Keifer) act like these guys are the last ones on earth.  There are some decent guys out there, if only they would open their eyes!*~*



when Adam called Aubrey a 'mistake' in the beginning, that should have been a clue to her as to how their relationship would go and how he really felt about Aubrey.

He showed himself, but she see's right through it.  Her father on the other hand, is tired of him.


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> when Adam called Aubrey a 'mistake' in the beginning, that should have been a clue to her as to how their relationship would go and how he really felt about Aubrey.
> 
> He showed himself, but she see's right through it. Her father on the other hand, is tired of him.


 
*~*Right!! Her dad knows what he is about, but Chelsea refuses to listen.  Adam also called Aubrey a "little bastard" and he dropped her on the floor and did not look the least bit phased (while Aubrey sat there crying). I was so shocked that Chelsea stayed with him...*~*


----------



## lv_forever

I just watched the latest episode.  My DH absolutely refuses to be even in the same room when I watch Teen Mom, lol, so I have to watch it on demand.
I want Adam OFF THE SHOW.  Can MTV plant a heartthrob somewhere to divert Chelsea's attention?  Not only is he a total a$$, he is so trashy looking.  Not pleasant to look at at all with all his dou**baggery clothes and accessories.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i thought it was funny that keifer cleaned up nice just to go to jail lol


----------



## Gurzzy

LEAH IS PREGNANT AND ENGAGED...AGAIN!


_*Aliannah *and* Aleeah* need to get ready for a sibling and a step-dad!_
_A source tells Us Weekly that Teen Mom 2's *Leah Messer *is engaged to *Jeremy Calvert*._

_"Leah just got engaged over the holidays and is pregnant with another child," the source says. "She is so excited!" _

_Messer, 19, was married to *Corey Simms* (who is the father of her 2-year-old twins) for just six months last year before filing for divorce in April. _

_The MTV reality star admitted to *Us* last month that she and Calvert "do talk about getting engaged."_
_"We have a really good connection," she gushed. "It's different from  Corey and my relationship, because we were kinda like forcing it... With  Jeremy, you know when you're supposed to be with somebody and you're  not."_
_According to Heather Clouse's blog TeenMomTalk.com,  the couple spent Dec. 23 with the twins and had "Christmas Eve-Eve  celebration at Grandma&#8217;s house full of yummy food and bedtime stories!  When they woke up this morning, Santa had dropped off gifts a day  early!"_
_So what did Aliannah and Aleeah get from Santa? "They got dolls,  strollers, and just about anything else a 2 year old girl could possibly  want," the site said._

_

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...esser-19-is-pregnant-and-engaged-again-201241_


----------



## carvedwords

The last thing Leah should be doing is getting engaged and having another child.  I hope it's not true.


----------



## pinkstar3333

I hope it's not true either.  :\  

It's weird watching Leah and Cory on TM since we know it's about to end but they are acting like everything is great with them.


----------



## mundodabolsa

on last night's episode, I was so confused by jenelle and barbara's christmas.  for the first half of the episode, it's all "we're going to have christmas early because barbara is going out of town," with present-opening and everything. 

and then for the second half of the episode, it's all "it's christmas day and barbara is taking the baby to a friends house while jenelle tries to get kiefer out of jail." 

I mean, I don't for half a minute think any of those "chrismas day" scenarios were filmed on the actual day (mtv is not going to spring for that kind of overtime...), but they need some script supervisors or something on that show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was going to say it's not true but now i'm reading that it IS true.
http://teenmomtalk.com/ is a pretty 'good' site to get the truth about stuff.


----------



## ILuvShopping

from teentalkmom.com



> Leah Messer IS in fact pregnant, (as reported from Us Weekly and confirmed by Leah) with her third child, the father being current FIANCE Jeremy Calvert.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, Leah did not know she was pregnant when the rumors first started surfacing last month. She didn&#8217;t find out until her trip to New York, where she purchased two pregnancy tests. One negative, and a day later, one positive.
> 
> Jeremy took no hesitation in popping the question on Christmas day while spending time with Leah and his future twin step-daughters.
> 
> This pregnancy was not planned and Leah was on birth control. Leah regrets that she may be sending the wrong message to teens, but is confident in her abilities as a mother and is excited to have another baby on the way.


----------



## michie

Girl, you're not but 19 years old. Mom of 3, once-divorced already!??? These children need help. So, now this show is not helping other teens, nor the dumb a$$es they're filming, IMO.


----------



## Gurzzy

she was on birth control...really?!? If you can't use birth control responsibly, you shouldn't be putting yourself in a position to have a third child. Her bf should have also been using condoms in addition to her "birth control" to avoid a situation like this. 

Good luck to her, she is going to need it. I wouldn't be surprised if she is on her second divorce before 30. Poor kids  especially the one that already needs extra attention.


----------



## ILuvShopping

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> on last night's episode, I was so confused by jenelle and barbara's christmas.  for the first half of the episode, it's all "we're going to have christmas early because barbara is going out of town," with present-opening and everything.
> 
> and then for the second half of the episode, it's all "it's christmas day and barbara is taking the baby to a friends house while jenelle tries to get kiefer out of jail."
> 
> I mean, I don't for half a minute think any of those "chrismas day" scenarios were filmed on the actual day (mtv is not going to spring for that kind of overtime...), but they need some script supervisors or something on that show.



They even showed the ugg boxes in kails house when they were making cookies and then Jordan brought them over on 'xmas eve' lol

And apparently UGG was a sponsor for this episode lol


----------



## michie

Why do you say that??? LOL. Barbara's UGGs were not UGGs!


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh ok, i wasn't watching that closely
i just heard her say they were uggs and then two boxes show up in kails' apartment lol
it seemed like a conspiracy


----------



## Belle49

Kail's man brought her Uggs & Coach..she got that poor boy a damn hat lol


----------



## meela188

This has been on my mind for a while now and i'm just going to post. has anyone noticed that Leah seems to interact more with her nondisabled child??? It may just be me but I hardly see her holding this little girl. Corey usually has her and the only time I really see Leah holding her is at doctor visits. I know that sometimes mom's favor one child but i would think it would be the one that needs the extra attention. IDK but it did strike me as odd.


----------



## DC-Cutie

meela188 said:


> This has been on my mind for a while now and i'm just going to post. has anyone noticed that Leah seems to interact more with her nondisabled child??? It may just be me but I hardly see her holding this little girl. Corey usually has her and the only time I really see Leah holding her is at doctor visits. I know that sometimes mom's favor one child but i would think it would be the one that needs the extra attention. IDK but it did strike me as odd.



I've noticed that as well.  Leah, IMO, just seems like she's out of touch with things, while Corey is more emotional.

IF, Leah has moved on and is engaged and pregnant, I'm not surprised.  Let us remember that she cheated on her ex to be with Corey and got knocked up.  She seems very loose in the pants if you know what I'm saying. Clearly, having twins and one with health issues isn't enough to keep her busy.


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> I've noticed that as well. Leah, IMO, just seems like she's out of touch with things, while Corey is more emotional.
> 
> IF,* Leah has moved on and is engaged and pregnant*, I'm not surprised. Let us remember that she cheated on her ex to be with Corey and got knocked up. She seems very loose in the pants if you know what I'm saying. Clearly, having twins and one with health issues isn't enough to keep her busy.


 
Ok please forgive me b/c I don't watch this all the time.  But Leah & Cory are the couple who were married right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> Ok please forgive me b/c I don't watch this all the time.  But Leah & Cory are the couple who were married right?



yes


----------



## Chantilly0379

Wow so she left her husband & father of twin girls after she begged him to take her back!


----------



## labelwhore04

omg, the girl with twins is pregnant again????

How stupid can you be? One of your children is disabled and needs all the attention she can get and you get yourself knocked up with a 3rd child w/ a different baby daddy? This girl has issues. Wow. 

I don't watch the seasons with this group of girls, they all annoy the hell out of me. What kind of disability does leah's daughter have?


----------



## ILuvShopping

labelwhore04 said:


> omg, the girl with twins is pregnant again????
> 
> How stupid can you be? One of your children is disabled and needs all the attention she can get and you get yourself knocked up with a 3rd child w/ a different baby daddy? This girl has issues. Wow.
> 
> I don't watch the seasons with this group of girls, they all annoy the hell out of me. *What kind of disability does leah's daughter have?*


i think as far as the show it's unknown right now. but something about one of her optic nerves in her eye is smaller than it should be causing her eyesight to be off - so she has little baby glasses. and she's not developing as much as the other twin. the other twin is probably on her way to walking but i don't think this one even crawls


----------



## Heath-kkf

Leah supposedly had the mirena IUD put in after she had the twins. I don't know if she had it taken out or if she somehow got pregnant even though she had the IUD. I am not too familiar with the chances of conceiving while using the IUD.


----------



## msspooky09

Heath-kkf said:


> Leah supposedly had the mirena IUD put in after she had the twins. I don't know if she had it taken out or if she somehow got pregnant even though she had the IUD. I am not too familiar with the chances of conceiving while using the IUD.



It's supposed to be pretty low...I googled it, and the planned parenthood site says that less than 1 out of 100 women get pregnant while on it, but it doesn't specify those statistics for Mirena, just IUDs in general.  I agree with eveveryone here who thinks this pregnancy is a bit suspect given what happened with her other relationships. I just can't believe that she's 19, divorced, with two kids and pregnant again!


----------



## msspooky09

ILuvShopping said:


> i think as far as the show it's unknown right now. but something about one of her optic nerves in her eye is smaller than it should be causing her eyesight to be off - so she has little baby glasses. and she's not developing as much as the other twin. the other twin is probably on her way to walking but i don't think this one even crawls



Not only is what's wrong with her really vague, but Leah is constantly misconstruing whatever the doctors say...she seemse better this season about it, but it drove me CRAZY last season!


----------



## babieejae1101

Heath-kkf said:


> Leah supposedly had the mirena IUD put in after she had the twins. I don't know if she had it taken out or if she somehow got pregnant even though she had the IUD. I am not too familiar with the chances of conceiving while using the IUD.



The chances are pretty low, but I have heard of people getting pregnant with the IUD. My ob/gyn told me that she knew 3 people who had it and got pregnant. She said that one of the ladies had it in for 2 months, then get pregnant. If a person gets pregnant, the IUD needs to be pulled., which could potentially lead to pregnancy loss.


----------



## LissiSays

lv_forever said:


> I just watched the latest episode.  My DH absolutely refuses to be even in the same room when I watch Teen Mom, lol, so I have to watch it on demand.
> I want Adam OFF THE SHOW.  Can MTV plant a heartthrob somewhere to divert Chelsea's attention?  Not only is he a total a$$, he is so trashy looking.  Not pleasant to look at at all with all his dou**baggery clothes and accessories.



My boyfriend hates it when I watch this too! He will do anything to get me to watch something else when he is around. I have to sneak around to watch this. LOL!


----------



## LissiSays

Is Chelsea wearing a wig? It's driving me crazy.


----------



## slang

Is it on for 2 hrs tonight?


----------



## michie

Yes. 2 episodes.


----------



## slang

Why do the twins have no socks or boots on, yet they have snowsuits on?

Also Leah has no coat on, yet 3 feet of snow on the ground?


----------



## AlovesJ

LissiSays said:


> Is Chelsea wearing a wig? It's driving me crazy.



Me too. Her friend that blasted her on Twitter said she had to wear a wig to re-shoot some scenes. Why does MTV edit so wonky? the color she had when she was at the salon after leaving Aubree with Megan, is not the same color she had when she supposedly got home. I hope she was more supportive about Megan's pregnancy then what was shown.


----------



## Belle49

She was platinum blonde in one scene then ashy blonde in others I mean really? Janelle is crazy to the extreme what an unhealthy r'ship


----------



## AlovesJ

The ashy blonde was probably the transition from her dark color to the platinum. 

Leah....BLAH...BLAH...BLAH... I fwd when she talks to Corey.

Poor, poor Jace. At least he has grandmaw. 

I really want to feel sorry for Kailyn, but sometimes she's just smarty.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> She was platinum blonde in one scene then ashy blonde in others I mean really? Janelle is crazy to the extreme what an unhealthy r'ship



horrible editing! every other scene with chelsea she switched hair colors. after awhile i was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt that the lighting in chelsea's mom's house was not so good so it was giving her hair an ashy blond appearance, except for the lighting in the kitchen cause she had her platinum blonde there lol.

i had soooo many things to say after last nights episodes but i think i forgot most of them.

1. why did jenelle go psycho?? were they not standing outside waiting for kiefer's friend. why were they not talking then? why did jenelle run into the road like she had no idea kiefer was leaving?

2. i have to side with adam on this one. chelsea hounded him until he said he would help. he said he would try. moving chelsea is not his responsibility. if i were adam i'd be ****ed off too if i had a girlfriend that expected me to come help move HER stuff and supply the help. does her dad not know anyone?? i give kudos to adam for even showing up.

3. what type of la-la land does Jo live in to think he'll never have to pay child support? especially when he's giving Kail NO money at all.  and i think it would have been nice if they could have come together and had a combined bday party for isaac. i was dissapointed in kail saying she was mad at Jo for him not letting her keep isaac all day.  i thought it was really nice of him to let her have him for a few hours.


----------



## michie

These girls KILL me, asking for the kids for "a few hours on your day" so that they can throw them a party. Did she even invite him??? First Maci did that crap, now Kailyn.

I will say that the talk Chelsea had with Megan was the smartest words I've ever heard from her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i thought jo and kailyn were doing so well and then they have to go pull this "can i have him on your day" and "i don't want to pay you child support!" crap.

i'm glad chelsea didnt sugar coat things for her friend and act all happy and excited for her.
i think i remember stuff about this friend being pregnant coming out when it actually happened - weren't there rumors that they were trying to get their own show together?

i also thought it was great of chelsea to say she wants to help her dad now. probably with the money she's getting from mtv. i wonder if they'll show her getting a pretend job? lol

i don't get why her dad just doesn't put his foot down and say "you're either moving in with me and adam isn't coming around OR you can pay for your own place"

and kinda funny how she was staying at her mom's house and suddenly her old place was selling so she instantly had to find a new place. why couldnt' she stay at her mom's?


----------



## Heath-kkf

Horrible editing all around this episode ... after awhile it takes away from the "authenticity" of the show .. Yes, its painfully obvious that certain scenes are prompted, but when its all the time it takes away from the enjoyment of the show for me in that it is supposed to be "reality".


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Chelsea *- this chick is so entitled it's a shame.  Her father tells her the limit for monthly rent, she finds a place that's over $800!  Then has the NERVE to say, "but I want to help with the utilities or something...".  If it wasn't for Randy, she'd be up sh*t creek without a paddle! WHile I think Adam is a total D-Bag, Chelsea can't expect people to just drop everything and help her move ON A SATURDAY.  Folk have worked all week long, the last thing they want to do is help move.  She's really a lost cause.  Between the hair and the various animal prints she's a hot azz mess.

Still doesn't have a GED!  She has nothing but time on her hands, at this point she could have her Cosmo License (although I wouldn't even trust her to wash my hair).  

*Janelle* - Lawd, lawd, lawd - Barbara practically has to beg her to look after Jace, meanwhile this simpleton is laying in bed crying that Kiefer won't answer her calls.  Then runs like an olympic track star aiming for a gold medal after his homeless butt!

Oh, she got arrested yesterday:


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can't help but laugh when people smile for mugshots.


----------



## michie

Jenelle looks awful in the mugshot. She's got that old lady face like Barbara.


----------



## ILuvShopping

she looks really puffy


----------



## ILuvShopping

btw - i couldn't stand the convo she was having with her other stoner friend on the episode last night... both of them talking in their stoner mono-tone voices.... it about drove me batty.


----------



## buzzytoes

ILuvShopping said:


> she looks really puffy


 
This. Why does her face look so fat all of a sudden? She doesn't look like that in the footage they are showing for the current season. 

Although I must say I'm shocked she actually had a job. Who is this Duffy guy and why was he cyber stalking her?


----------



## gsmom

I see Leah with munchausens by proxy in the future...   she is just one of_ those _moms.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

:lolots:





ILuvShopping said:


> i can't help but laugh when people smile for mugshots.


----------



## pollinilove

hope not and lol at your cat pic .  



gsmom said:


> I see Leah with munchausens by proxy in the future... she is just one of_ those _moms.


----------



## carvedwords

It's being reported Leah is pregnant with TWINS.


----------



## Gurzzy

carvedwords said:


> It's being reported Leah is pregnant with TWINS.



OMG she needs to be celibate. Can you imagine having  4 kids in your teens!?


----------



## pollinilove

im 31 and married and do not want 4 kids back to back


----------



## Heath-kkf

Rumors are not true according to 'teen mom talk' -- she's not having twins.


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> *Janelle* - Lawd, lawd, lawd - Barbara practically has to beg her to look after Jace, meanwhile this simpleton is laying in bed crying that Kiefer won't answer her calls.  Then runs like an olympic track star aiming for a gold medal after his homeless butt!




Lmaooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## pollinilove

i agree janelle is a pain in the a you do not get out of bed for your kid but run after a car with no shoes on


----------



## pollinilove

janelle mother of the year


----------



## illini3

I am so confused.  How is Kail broke yet she has different pairs of uggs, northface, coach bags and vera bradly?


----------



## coronita

^She probably just spent all her money on those items.

Frankly, I can't watch this show anymore because there are so many ungrateful girls - namely Janelle (duh) and ... Chelsea. I think that's her name. I am thinking of the girl who's dad is always coming to rescue her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

illini3 said:


> I am so confused.  How is Kail broke yet she has different pairs of uggs, northface, coach bags and vera bradly?



you guys need to remember, that these girls get money (obviously) but they also get things for free.  Like MTV events where they have gifting suites - free swag.

Also, you can get all of the mentioned items on sale or at outlets.  

I think MTV makes them claim 'broke' as to appeal to girls in their situation - sadly.


----------



## ILuvShopping

they have to pretend they're still broke for their storylines.  they can't switch it up and say they have money now because of mtv paying them. it would totally kill the stories.


----------



## AEGIS

those girls aren't broke

how is that girl with twins getting dudes to wife her so quick? i mean--i do not get it. why are you pregnant when you have a sick child? with an ailment you do not know anything about. 3 kids, 2 different baby daddys before the age of 21
.......im not gonna say what im thinking


----------



## ILuvShopping

like jenelle trading in her broken down honda for a very nice vw jetta. yea THAT was realistic.


----------



## coronita

Jenelle's Honda had to be from 1995. I'm not saying that is a bad year, but those cars can last and look beautiful if you take care of them - which she clearly didn't!

I also think these girls wear Hollister and all that because of product placement, so they probably do get free clothes.

Leah (??) probably has a new bf/fiance because he probably figures she's making $$ and he could be famous.


----------



## Lanier

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> like jenelle trading in her broken down honda for a very nice vw jetta. yea THAT was realistic.



And I read on twitter she doesn't even have it anymore.

So I know everyone is saying Leah isn't pregnant with twins...but has it been confirmed that she is pregnant?


----------



## aklein

Lanier said:


> And I read on twitter she doesn't even have it anymore.
> 
> So I know everyone is saying Leah isn't pregnant with twins...but has it been confirmed that she is pregnant?



I thought it was true she's engaged and pregnant again, just not with twins.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yes it's confirmed and true that she's pregnant and engaged. 

teenmomtalk said it was confirmed by leah herself.


----------



## mundodabolsa

coronita said:


> Jenelle's Honda had to be from 1995. I'm not saying that is a bad year, but those cars can last and look beautiful if you take care of them - which she clearly didn't!
> .



my first two cars were that exact honda.  it has always killed me to see janelle of all people driving my baby!   the second was a '96 model that came to me in 2000. I drove it until 2008 and the person I sold it to then still drives it.  

janelle is just so unstable it scares me.  I feel like that girl is so hurt and deeply damaged.


----------



## Megs

ILuvShopping said:


> yes it's confirmed and true that she's pregnant and engaged.
> 
> teenmomtalk said it was confirmed by leah herself.



Ohhhh Leah... why?!


----------



## Lanier

ILuvShopping said:


> yes it's confirmed and true that she's pregnant and engaged.
> 
> teenmomtalk said it was confirmed by leah herself.



Thanks! I took a look at the site and it says Leah was on Mirena when she got pregnant. Wow!


----------



## pursegrl12

Leah is such a tool! 3 kids by age 20!!! Idiot. Isn't her mom only like 36? Can you imagine being a grand mom of 3 at that age!?!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just read on teen mom talk that leah is a smoker and she's still smoking while pregnant  
the reasoning is that her doctor decided it would be better to ween herself off the cigarettes instead of quitting cold turkey cause withdraw symptoms could effect the baby.


----------



## nc.girl

pursegrl12 said:


> Leah is such a tool! 3 kids by age 20!!! Idiot. Isn't her mom only like 36? Can you imagine being a grand mom of 3 at that age!?!



I read that she's going to a mom of FOUR...as in she's having twins again! I'm not for certain that this is confirmed, but there are a lot of articles floating around online about it. I probably won't believe any of it 100% until Leah herself comes out and confirms or denies those stories. On Twitter, she denies being pregnant again with twins...but I guess it's always possible that she's just not ready to tell the world yet...or maybe she really isn't. 

https://twitter.com/#!/TM2LeahDawn/status/157548051295248384


----------



## michie

So, per her man's Twitter, they've been "dating" since early August '11 and the bish is pregnant already??? She's talking about soap opera stories! That is a SOAP OPERA STORY!!! SMH


----------



## pursegrl12

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl5|sec3_lnk2&pLid=128135

Round Two...


----------



## Miss Kris

Hell has frozen over....Chelsea got a job


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> Hell has frozen over....Chelsea got a job



No... She got an MTV-sponsored "job" 

Not the same! LOL


----------



## Lanier

Janelle and her friend Tory sound exactly the same. Same exact monotone stoner voice!


----------



## xsophiag

I just SMH everytime Janelle talks about how she misses Kieffer but cant even think about her son......


----------



## IBleedOrange

Lanier said:


> Thanks! I took a look at the site and it says Leah was on Mirena when she got pregnant. Wow!



I find that so, so hard to believe. There's a very low failure rate with Mirena and the chances of a pregnancy surviving a Mirena removal are even slimmer. I think she was probably doing the same things she was doing the first time around; these girls are never going to learn.


----------



## nc.girl

pursegrl12 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...d=maing-grid7|main5|dl5|sec3_lnk2&pLid=128135
> 
> Round Two...



Jeez...here we go again! That girl will never learn. And why in the world is she smiling so big in her mug shot?! That certainly isn't anything to be proud of or happy about, wow. I really wish they'd just go ahead and keep her locked up; an extended stay in the slammer might do her a little bit of good. But who knows with Jenelle; I'm really starting to think she's going to be one of those that just won't ever grow up and learn from her mistakes.


----------



## ILuvShopping

does anyone in here have a baby daddy that's paying child support? i'm interested in hearing if the amount Jo is suppose to pay is high or low or average for his age.


----------



## Heath-kkf

It really depends on many factors but income obviously is the highest factor. I think that $450 ish number would be right if Jo was making about $2000 a month. But, again, it depends on the mothers income too and if she has child care costs, health insurance costs, etc. There are many online calculators out there which give you all the factors. 

Man they are getting sloppy with the re-filmed scenes. It's supposed to be around February and they show Leah and Corey outside and Leah is wearing a tank top? Must of been awkward to film if they had to do the scene sometime after she filed for divorce.

And last week of course ... Chelsea's hair was clearly already a darker shade of blond before getting it dyed "for the first time" from brown to blond. Everyone knows you wouldn't go from dark brown to that blond in 1 day.


----------



## ILuvShopping

there was one scene with leah and corey where i thought "they look awkward... i wonder if they were already divorced"  cause they totally looked like they didn't want to be in the same room with eachother. i think it was when they were talking about him getting a new job and them moving.

leah's hair also goes from not-so-blonde to BAM!-BLONDE! every other scene.


my brother almost had to go through the child support thing and i was ****ed off for him. him and his ex have 2 kids. he had custody of the oldest and she had custody of the youngest (cause they were off and on.... and during an 'on' time they had another baby). so she had no job... couldn't even keep a job.... also had another kid from another guy whom she was suppose to be paying support for.... not to mention my nephew that my brother had custody of... and she went online to one of those calculators and apparently figured out that my brother owed her something like $900/month - like she was bragging to my family about this.
my brother got around in by letting her move back in cause he knew she'd screw up again (she's a drug addict) and be able to get custody of my other nephew. and it worked out exactly like that. he now has custody of both boys, she doesn't live them and i bet she's never paid one cent of child support.


----------



## michie

Yeah, I figured out that Chelsea was asked to begin work on "Tues. the 25th" and that day fell in Oct. 2011. But, they opened Christmas gifts what, 2 weeks or so ago? She never mentioned a job, either.


----------



## ILuvShopping

^ haha - good detective work!

i always wonder how mtv approaches these businesses "can we film you giving this person an interview... and then hiring them later? they won't really be working for you... but we might want to film them a few times as if they work here....you'll get some free publicity...how does that sound?"

and who does an interview, in a tanning bed room, just standing the entire time?
i know there's little space in tanning salons but they must have a back room somewhere.
and then to not even shut the door lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

nc.girl said:


> Jeez...here we go again! That girl will never learn. And why in the world is she smiling so big in her mug shot?! That certainly isn't anything to be proud of or happy about, wow. *I really wish they'd just go ahead and keep her locked up; an extended stay in the slammer might do her a little bit of good. *But who knows with Jenelle; I'm really starting to think she's going to be one of those that just won't ever grow up and learn from her mistakes.



I think so too.  I think jail time might be the only wake up call for jenelle that might work.

she irritates me to no end.  all her "my life is so stressful" crap to her mother and when she was going on and about how her court situation is keeping her from being able to smoke pot as if smoking was some inalienable right.


----------



## nc.girl

mundodabolsa said:


> I think so too.  I think jail time might be the only wake up call for jenelle that might work.
> 
> she irritates me to no end.  all her "my life is so stressful" crap to her mother and when she was going on and about how her court situation is keeping her from being able to smoke pot as if smoking was some inalienable right.



LOL, she drives me crazy too. Yeah, her life is so stressful...her mom cares for the child since she can't, she doesn't work, doesn't do anything really as far as I can tell. Yeah, real stressful! It's her own fault she's in the legal mess she's in. I thought it was hilarious and sad at the same time last night when she was going on about how she hadn't been able to smoke weed...like that was the worst thing to ever happen to her. I promise it's not gonna kill you, Jenelle...sheesh.

I think jail might really be a wake up call for her, too. She acts like she's so tough, but I bet she wouldn't be so tough in jail with actual hardened criminals. She'd be crying worse than when Keiffer dumped her. And after jail, maybe some parenting courses?


----------



## pinkstar3333

I'm surprised that there is nothing in their contracts that prevent them from changing their hair color during filming.  It's very distracting when their hair keeps changing every scene and makes the choppy editing even more obvious.


----------



## Heath-kkf

michie said:


> Yeah, I figured out that Chelsea was asked to begin work on "Tues. the 25th" and that day fell in Oct. 2011. But, they opened Christmas gifts what, 2 weeks or so ago? She never mentioned a job, either.



I think it was probably referring to Tues. January 25, 2011. Season 2 is supposed to portray late October 2010 to about April 2011. There are only 3 or 4 episodes left for this season.


----------



## leggeks

Heath-kkf said:


> It really depends on many factors but income obviously is the highest factor. I think that $450 ish number would be right if Jo was making about $2000 a month. But, again, it depends on the mothers income too and if she has child care costs, health insurance costs, etc. There are many online calculators out there which give you all the factors.
> 
> *Man they are getting sloppy with the re-filmed scenes. It's supposed to be around February and they show Leah and Corey outside and Leah is wearing a tank top? Must of been awkward to film if they had to do the scene sometime after she filed for divorce.*
> 
> And last week of course ... *Chelsea's hair was clearly already a darker shade of blond before getting it dyed *"for the first time" from brown to blond. Everyone knows you wouldn't go from dark brown to that blond in 1 day.



I noticed the same thing last night. I was like, wait a sec... it was just winter there in WV. Now you're in capris and tanks?  And the Chelsea hair color is a life of its own.

I did see screen shots on twitter were Janelle PM her old boss (the one she's accusing of harassment) and she is telling him to be waiting for a phone call because MTV wants to film her calling him about the job ad. Just so phony... why do I even watch this mess? I'm a grown "bleep" woman watching this garbage... but I can't stop.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i read that janelle's 'former boss' is a guy that was going to help her with her music career.


----------



## nc.girl

leggeks said:


> I noticed the same thing last night. I was like, wait a sec... it was just winter there in WV. Now you're in capris and tanks?  And the Chelsea hair color is a life of its own.
> 
> I did see screen shots on twitter were Janelle PM her old boss (the one she's accusing of harassment) and she is telling him to be waiting for a phone call because MTV wants to film her calling him about the job ad. Just so phony... why do I even watch this mess? *I'm a grown "bleep" woman watching this garbage... but I can't stop.*



LOL, I'm the same way...can't stop watching! It's my guilty pleasure, I suppose.


----------



## IBleedOrange

$450 sounds about right, but like *Heath-kkf* said, it depends on a lot of factors. My assumption is that Joe isn't paying for healthcare, but I'd really like to know how the courts factored in how much MTV was paying Kail.

According to TheDirty, Chelsea is now dating a sex offender:
http://thedirty.com/2012/01/teen-mo...-her-daughter-around-a-sex-offender/#comments

In the comments, it says that his name is Slade Hinrichs and he was convicted of statutory rape in 2007 and he's got to be 26 or 27 now.


----------



## ILuvShopping

not to get off topic but i watched an episode of true-life: i'm a sex offender. basically it was 2 stories of guys who had relationships when they were 17/18 with underage girls 14-16. in one the parents got mad and reported the guy. in the other the girl got mad and as revenge for him breaking up with her, she reported him. the one were the girl reported her boyfriend, they were in a serious relationship for over a year.

so when i hear that someone is a sex offender for statutory rape i hate to say "omigod they're a horrible person!" before i hear the back story.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder if they did a fake child support report. like "this is what you would owe IF you didn't get paid by mtv"


----------



## pursegrl12

IBleedOrange said:


> $450 sounds about right, but like *Heath-kkf* said, it depends on a lot of factors. My assumption is that Joe isn't paying for healthcare, but I'd really like to know how the courts factored in how much MTV was paying Kail.
> 
> According to TheDirty, Chelsea is now dating a sex offender:
> http://thedirty.com/2012/01/teen-mo...-her-daughter-around-a-sex-offender/#comments
> 
> *In the comments, it says that his name is Slade Hinrichs and he was convicted of statutory rape in 2007 and he's got to be 26 or 27 now.*



wouldn't it be funny if Chelsea's dad let this guy go to the cabin and not Adumb.......seriously, if this is true, that's horrific and she needs to get herself and daughter away from him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

just like i thought - the sex offender thing is pretty off base. and it isn't even chelsea's boyfriend. its her friend's husband

from teen mom talk


> So there have been rumors going around that Chelsea&#8217;s best friend Ashley&#8217;s husband (Slade), raped a girl when he was 22.
> 
> INCORRECT.
> 
> When Slade&#8217;s girlfriend was 15, he was 18. After 6 months of dating they had a pretty rough break-up and his ex decided to tell the police that she was raped. A few weeks into the investigation, his ex asked the police to drop the charges saying that she was depressed at the time and that she wasn&#8217;t in fact raped.
> 
> The police decided that since they had already started the investigation and that there was a 3 year age gap, that they would follow through and charge Slade with statutory rape in the 3rd degree. The 1st degree being the worst, 3rd being the least severe.
> 
> At 18 Slade was convicted of statutory rape in the 3rd degree because he dated someone 3 yrs younger than him. He was sentenced to 7 years probation which basically stated that if he was even caught speeding, he would go to jail.
> 
> At 22 he violated his probation and was sent to jail for a brief period. Since his release, he has not had a single legal infraction.
> 
> Slade has been happily married to Ashley for years and has been working at a rock query for 9.
> 
> They didn&#8217;t want to have to explain this to everyone as it&#8217;s not a part of their past they&#8217;re particularly proud of, however with all of the rumors and hurtful accusations going around, they felt the need to address it.
> 
> Folks close to the couple agree that they are some of the sweetest and most kind people you will ever meet, and that their past doesn&#8217;t make them any less of the wonderful people they are.
> 
> P.S. Ashley was a stripper in her younger years. Lets all cry a river to Canada and cry big ole teen mom


----------



## kirsten

IBleedOrange said:


> $450 sounds about right, but like *Heath-kkf* said, it depends on a lot of factors. My assumption is that Joe isn't paying for healthcare, but I'd really like to know how the courts factored in how much MTV was paying Kail.
> 
> According to TheDirty, Chelsea is now dating a sex offender:
> http://thedirty.com/2012/01/teen-mo...-her-daughter-around-a-sex-offender/#comments
> 
> In the comments, it says that his name is Slade Hinrichs and he was convicted of statutory rape in 2007 and he's got to be 26 or 27 now.



OMG  

"An Aberdeen man entered an innocent plea Thursday to a charge of statutory rape. Slade C. Hinrichs, 20, also requested a jury trial. He's accused of having sexual intercourse with a female between the ages of 10 and 16 years old who was at least three years younger than him."


----------



## Miss Kris

ILuvShopping said:


> i wonder if they did a fake child support report. like "this is what you would owe IF you didn't get paid by mtv"



I wonder if they are paid or if the money is put in a trust fund or something that isn't liquid.


----------



## Heath-kkf

They supposedly aren't paid until after filming and after the complete season has aired. And they supposedly weren't paid a real high amount for the first season. 

Plus, these kids are known to sometimes blow their money like that Oprah show awhile back where they gave a homeless man $100,000 and he had blown the money in a very short time. Although, mostly on other people. I hope MTV counsels them somewhat on how to handle the money they do earn.


----------



## aklein

The girls get money from their 'exclusive' stories they sell to the weeklies and websites like TMZ.


----------



## coronita

I caught an episode today and the way Chelsea talks really gets on my nerves!! I hate the baby talk and how she play talks with her bf and her friends UGH


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I know I'm behind but Jo's reaction to child support was unbelievable to me! 

How on earth does he think that just because they aren't together that he shouldn't have to pay child support. Does he not understand that that's the whole point, if you were together this would be your approximate contribution?

I was completely annoyed by that conversation!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

jayhawkgirl said:


> I know I'm behind but Jo's reaction to child support was unbelievable to me!
> 
> How on earth does he think that just because they aren't together that he shouldn't have to pay child support. Does he not understand that that's the whole point, if you were together this would be your approximate contribution?
> 
> I was completely annoyed by that conversation!!



I got the impression that he was more upset by Cailyn (sp?) going behind his back and going to the courts to make the child support a legal obligation when he felt they had an arrangement that was working. 

I don't disagree with what she did, but it does seem shady when they have a civil relationship to not even discuss it with him first.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think she said they had discussed it and every time she brought it up he would get angry and refuse to help her out more. 
so out of frustration she just went and did it.
when i watched the episode i didn't blame her for doing it the way she did. to me it sounded like her last option because he wasn't open or willing to discuss it.

she said she would go to him and ask him for money to get isaac clothes. he would then tell her 'no' and that she could go buy the clothes and he would pay her half.  essentially he doesn't trust the child support system and thinks that his money will go towards support her and not his son. i think kail just wants a set amount of money to depend on - if i had a baby daddy i wouldn't want to go to him every time i needed money to help for our child.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ILuvShopping said:


> i think she said they had discussed it and every time she brought it up he would get angry and refuse to help her out more.
> so out of frustration she just went and did it.
> when i watched the episode i didn't blame her for doing it the way she did. to me it sounded like her last option because he wasn't open or willing to discuss it.
> 
> she said she would go to him and ask him for money to get isaac clothes. he would then tell her 'no' and that she could go buy the clothes and he would pay her half.  essentially he doesn't trust the child support system and thinks that his money will go towards support her and not his son. i think kail just wants a set amount of money to depend on - if i had a baby daddy i wouldn't want to go to him every time i needed money to help for our child.



you're right I had forgotten about his attitude about it. 

I can understand both sides really. but yeah, she's right in doing what she needed to do. 

I just wish his mom would make up with her already.  she could be such a strong influence in kailyn's life if she would stop holding a grudge.


----------



## ILuvShopping

mundodabolsa said:


> you're right I had forgotten about his attitude about it.
> 
> I can understand both sides really. but yeah, she's right in doing what she needed to do.
> 
> *I just wish his mom would make up with her already.  she could be such a strong influence in kailyn's life if she would stop holding a grudge.*



me too. she should know that kail needs some adult support.
so she was dating jordan while she lived in their house. holy crap. get over it. she didn't cheat on Jo!


----------



## mundodabolsa

ILuvShopping said:


> me too. she should know that kail needs some adult support.
> so she was dating jordan while she lived in their house. holy crap. get over it. she didn't cheat on Jo!



I feel like even if she was really hurt by what kailyn did, she has to realize she's an adult and kailyn isn't.  she can't hold kailyn to such high moral standards, she was/is a lost and confused teenager who made some mistakes.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

and when he said he needed that money for his music career i about died!
hellooo, she's raising your kid! prioritize much?


----------



## pursegrl12

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> I feel like even if she was really hurt by what kailyn did, she has to realize she's an adult and kailyn isn't.  she can't hold kailyn to such high moral standards, she was/is a lost and confused teenager who made some mistakes.



Yes!! I sooo agree!!! Wasn't she a teenage mom too? She should realize how hard it is on kailyn, especially with no support from her parents. I personally think she is doing an amazing job given her situation. Jo is the immature, self entitled a-hole so that right there is a direct reflection of Janet's parenting.


----------



## ILuvShopping

mundodabolsa said:


> I feel like even if she was really hurt by what kailyn did, she has to realize she's an adult and kailyn isn't.  she can't hold kailyn to such high moral standards, she was/is a lost and confused teenager who made some mistakes.



EXACTLY!

maybe we can hope the grudge is just for tv sake and they actually have a good relationship in real life.


----------



## ILuvShopping

jo needs to move out of his parents super nice and cozy house and realize how it is on his own.


----------



## pollinilove

i think joe thinks they money will go to K and her new man he is young and has not been on his own so he has no idea how much money it takes .


----------



## coronita

I don't agree - Janet has to stick with her son no matter how much of an a-hole he is. That is her child, not Kailyn.


----------



## roses5682

coronita said:
			
		

> I don't agree - Janet has to stick with her son no matter how much of an a-hole he is. That is her child, not Kailyn.



Agreed. I actually thin kailyn is shady and selfish. I can totally see her using child support as a way to support her rather than using it for Isaac.


----------



## MM83

kirsten said:


> OMG
> 
> "An Aberdeen man entered an innocent plea Thursday to a charge of statutory rape. Slade C. Hinrichs, 20, also requested a jury trial. He's accused of having sexual intercourse with a female between the ages of 10 and 16 years old who was at least three years younger than him."



I saw that the other day. A 20 year old dating a 16 year old is not perfect, but definitely a far cry from minor under 14 charges, or say, aggravated rape. Did you read the comments? I did on the first day and it was awful. Evidently there's a whole slew of anti-TM girls, who have nothing better to do than dig up dirt and stir the pot.


----------



## MM83

roses5682 said:


> Agreed. I actually thin kailyn is shady and selfish. I can totally see her using child support as a way to support her rather than using it for Isaac.




Agreed. She's just sneaky...and really whinny. She absolutely gets on my nerves. 

Did anyone find it odd, that Jordan was able to afford to buy her two pairs of Uggs and a Coach for Christmas? I mean I know he lives at home...but really? And then she gets him a hat. Wooooo! I have no idea why, but the thought struck me as she bought them, for him to give to her, to prevent people from jumping all over her priorities. Maybe I over think things, but it was a thought that crossed my mind.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't think either of them paid for the uggs or coach stuff lol
product placement helllooooooooo


----------



## ILuvShopping

and jo's mom can still be on her son's side and still give support to kailyn.
she was only sneaky when she lived with him cause she didn't want them to know she was dating jordan cause she knew they'd get mad. she's young. her priorities were screwed up.


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> and jo's mom can still be on her son's side and still give support to kailyn.
> she was only sneaky when she lived with him cause she didn't want them to know she was dating jordan cause she knew they'd get mad. she's young. her priorities were screwed up.




Meh, I just don't agree. As a person, the one portrayed on the show, I dislike her immensely. She rubs me the wrong way in almost every scene.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Kailyn's always rubbed me the wrong way.... maybe it's her upbringing, but she does seem a little conniving. Wait no, conniving isn't the right word. You have to be somewhat intelligent to be conniving. 

I just think it's convenient timing that after SHE wrecks her car, all of a sudden she's demanding child support? If she legitimately felt she needed it, she should have sought it from the get-go. 

Keep in mind that I'm not saying she doesn't _deserve _child support, I just think the timing is inappropriate.


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> Meh, I just don't agree. As a person, the one portrayed on the show, I dislike her immensely. She rubs me the wrong way in almost every scene.



she used to for me too but i really like her this season. she seems to have her act together more than the others.


----------



## ILuvShopping

well the whole story line was "i wrecked my car, NOW i have a car payment, so now i don't have enough money for other stuff"

so to me that makes sense as to why she's wanting definitive child support now. 
she has more things to take car of. an apartment, a car, her child.  before she was ok surviving on what she had (even though she's made the comments many times that she's asked jo for me and he said no) and now it's harder for her.

granted all of this is likely fake anyways so it doesn't really matter lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

i did find it kinda funny that she chose the more 'expensive' 2 door car vs the cheaper 4 door car. i thought that was odd.  i think there was a $1k difference.


----------



## michie

Kailyn has a twisted sense if entitlement, IMO. I've never cared for her either. Teenagers do some stupid stuff, but dating someone else while you're living in another person's home is beyond stupid.


----------



## MM83

michie said:


> Kailyn has a twisted sense if entitlement, IMO. I've never cared for her either. Teenagers do some stupid stuff, but dating someone else while you're living in another person's home is beyond stupid.




Agreed. It's the enormous chip on her shoulder that I find hard to stomach, which gives her that crazy entitlement. I understand her life has been less than perfect, but it is what you make it, so move forward.  She is my least favorite TM girls, even Janelle beats her by a landslide, but no one beats Amber.


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> and jo's mom can still be on her son's side and still give support to kailyn.
> she was only sneaky when she lived with him cause she didn't want them to know she was dating jordan cause she knew they'd get mad. she's young. her priorities were screwed up.



She did support her. This girl had NOTHING. Her mother barely saw her,didn't make her a priority and she had nowhere to live. Jo's family didn't have to let het live with them and, as a 'thank you', she sneaks behind their backs and dates another person---while continuing to live her unappreciative a$$ in their house!! Yes, that's jacked up priorities, but it's also stupidity. Don't bite the hand that feeds and shelters you! Then, she writes that tired a$$ letter after she made her feelings known via the voiceovers during the past season?? Please, Kailyn, have a seat __/


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I can't believe Leah's house situation. Watching how her twins got a bath was so sad.


----------



## shoegal

Very sad and the fact that Corey seems ok with it is infuriating.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

shoegal said:
			
		

> Very sad and the fact that Corey seems ok with it is infuriating.



Yeah his priorities seem a bit skewed. A truck before a safe and warm home? I think not!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I wish someone would commit Jenelle. Her psychotic breakdowns are getting more and more frequent and intense. She has a pattern and it's spiraling.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can't believe jenelle said "now that i have to pay child support i really think i should find a job" uhhh you think? lol

i just can't watch her moping over keifer any more...


----------



## shoegal

And Chelsea, ugh. Does she watch ANY old episodes and her interactions with Adam?


----------



## kirsten

sarahloveslouis said:


> I can't believe Leah's house situation. Watching how her twins got a bath was so sad.



Seriously. I can see why she wants to move so bad. I didn't really get it until I saw that scene. Yikes.


----------



## a_Jarai

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> jo needs to move out of his parents super nice and cozy house and realize how it is on his own.



Yes he does. He has a good job. Maybe he should try to see what is like to be kailyn. That is why he has to pay so much probably because he still has his own parents provising for him.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## a_Jarai

jayhawkgirl said:
			
		

> and when he said he needed that money for his music career i about died!
> hellooo, she's raising your kid! prioritize much?



That was ridiculous to me too. I was like are you kidding. I understand that you want to be a rapper and all, but let's think about it. Think about your child!!!! Not making it into something as exclusive as the music industry!

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## a_Jarai

sarahloveslouis said:
			
		

> Yeah his priorities seem a bit skewed. A truck before a safe and warm home? I think not!!



That was so sad to me. Does he not realize his babies have to bathe in that bathtub in the mildew filled basement. I thought he was on the right track with the whole mining career choice and finding a new place that was cleaner and more put together because that would be safer for the babies. Corey needs to realize that a safe clean environment is beyond top priority. I am very proud of Leah. You go girll. Tell your man what needs to happen because the decision he is considering is definitely not the best for you guys.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## nc.girl

sarahloveslouis said:


> Yeah his priorities seem a bit skewed. A truck before a safe and warm home? I think not!!



I totally agree. It may not be the *best* time for them to be buying a new-to-them home, since they don't really know how the new job is going to go (if he'll like it and stick with it etc), but they could RENT a nicer place for awhile to see how Corey's job works out then maybe start thinking on buying. And the whole wanting a new truck thing, omg. For what little he said is wrong with his truck (a cracked wheel and a broken window? pfft), he could fix it a lot cheaper than buying another truck. He said it makes 10mpg; well I'm betting whatever other truck he wants won't make too much better mpg either. His priorities appeared very skewed for sure in this episode.  I felt really bad for Leah when they showed her trying to bathe the girls in the basement. They definitely need to do something to get themselves into a better housing situation.


----------



## ILuvShopping

from the way leah spoke, it sounded like buying a trailer would be cheaper than him buying a new truck. trucks are not cheap!


----------



## mrskolar09

It all depends on what kind of truck he's looking to buy and what kind of trailer she wants.  Trailers can be almost as much as buying a small house, especially living in WV like they do
I used to live in WV, and I own one of each, lol, that's why I say that.  


I missed the episode myself, so I need to catch up on what exactly went down.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Thought you Teen Mom 2 fans would like this...


----------



## ILuvShopping

mrskolar09 said:


> It all depends on what kind of truck he's looking to buy and what kind of trailer she wants.  Trailers can be almost as much as buying a small house, especially living in WV like they do
> I used to live in WV, and I own one of each, lol, that's why I say that.
> 
> 
> I missed the episode myself, so I need to catch up on what exactly went down.



she said $9000 trailer with $100/month lot rent.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i caught the first part of the after show last night. i couldn't change the channel fast enough.
the host was talking to chelsea about getting over adam. i wasn't paying too much attention but i think they were talking about how it's hard to get over someone and chelsea doesn't have that experience. then janelle butts in "I've been there... i know what it feels like... i've been through it with jace's dad... so i know exactly where i'm at in getting over kiefer" her in annoying stoner janelle voice.

and then i was finally able to change the channel


----------



## Chantilly0379

ILuvShopping said:


> she said $9000 trailer with $100/month lot rent.


 

I'm on the tail end of this so forgive me...but $9000 for a trailer (is this a lot), my uncle bought one for his hunting land and theirs cost almost $100,000, of course it was almost 3,000 sq feet of living area w (4) bedrooms, (3) full baths.  One for $9000 can't be that big at all.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Chantilly0379 said:


> I'm on the tail end of this so forgive me...but $9000 for a trailer (is this a lot), my uncle bought one for his hunting land and theirs cost almost $100,000, of course it was almost 3,000 sq feet of living area w (4) bedrooms, (3) full baths.  One for $9000 can't be that big at all.



i have no idea honestly. i do know you can find cheap ones just as you can find super fancy ones. i would say its probably on the cheaper end. leah said she didn't want anything fancy, just some place safe. so i'm sure it's only a one bathroom, maybe 2 bath. 

and i'm talking out of my butt here cause i've never even looked at how much trailers cost. i just know a friend was thinking about buying one once cause it was ridiculously cheap compared to a small house (i wanna say $30k or less). until he found out that he'd also have to pay lot rent for it.


----------



## mrskolar09

ILuvShopping said:


> she said $9000 trailer with $100/month lot rent.


 
That is pretty cheap.

To buy a new trailer can run up into the low forty thousands, dependent, of course, on how nice it is.
In WV, you can actually buy a house in some areas for around that.  My parents bought our house for $45,000 and it was a three b/r, 1 and 1/2 bath

I really need to watch the episode and catch up, lol!


----------



## pollinilove

i feel bad for janelle  i feel like she needs a doctor or meds normal people do not act that way .


----------



## Lanier

During the aftershow, it was kind of awkward when Leah was having to answer the questions about Corey as if they were still together -- when we all know they aren't.


----------



## pollinilove

happy corey is not my husband he needs to buy a house with a tub . i have never seen a house that the tub is in a cold basement


----------



## epaz

Leah miscarries.  I hope that she will find a way to now be careful in the future.

http://www.realitytea.com/2012/01/2...miscarriage-fiance-jeremy-calvert-speaks-out/


----------



## epaz

hilarious! she does a have a funny way of talking. but the part where she was in her face and saying "living with your boyyyy friend" was really bad. like she really wanted to get Janelle riled up. 



Chantilly0379 said:


> Thought you Teen Mom 2 fans would like this...


----------



## labelwhore04

I'ts sad to hear that Leah miscarried, that must be awful for her. However, i think it's for the best, a blessing in disguise. She needs to focus all her attention on the 2 children she already has, especially since one of them has a disability. Hopefully she learned a lesson on how to be more careful in the future. Hugs to her.


----------



## pollinilove

i feel so bad for leah i also miscarried but in a way it may be for the best she can get her life in order


----------



## Coach+Louislove

I am just catching up on the episodes and I am watching the one from a few weeks ago where Kailyn got into a car accident, etc. What I don't understand is how Jenelle just went and bought a new car, has an iPhone, etc and Kailyn has a job and such and can't afford anything. I know she has to pay for school and rent and stuff but Jenelle doesn't even have a job does she? And I also don't understand because they would all be getting money from MTV would they not?? 
I don't know why but Leah and Corey really annoy me. That may sound horrible to say but it's just something about them.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Oh, I posted that before I read the news of the miscarriage. Oops  Well, that is really sad news and I feel bad for her, as it must be a difficult time but as many of you have said, I think it may be for the best. Not a good thing, but she has a lot on her plate right now.


----------



## carvedwords

I feel bad that Leah miscarried, but everything happens for a reason.  I hope she takes this time to focus on her twins.

Janelle need serious help.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenelle Evans' new year hasn't been the happiest so far.

The Teen Mom 2 star was hospitalized with a kidney infection last night, another in what has been a series of unfortunate developments for the single mom&#8212;some legal, some health-related.

Her manager confirmed to E! News that a doctor prescribed antibiotics to treat the ailment and Evans went home today. She's feeling much better now, the rep added.

"Hospitals suck," Evans tweeted late Tuesday.

https://twitter.com/#!/PBandJenelley_1/status/162009687817072641

Read more: http://www.eonline.com/#ixzz1kWEi21wd


----------



## Miss Kris

pollinilove said:


> happy corey is not my husband he needs to buy a house with a tub . i have never seen a house that the tub is in a cold basement



I guess that's where they shower too?  Unless they have a stand up shower I guess


----------



## Miss Kris

Did anyone see Kailyn's purses when she went to the lawyer?  One looked like Vera Bradley but I couldn't see the other...sort of looked like a Neverfull


----------



## DC-Cutie

Corey seemed uninterested because he probably knew that Leah was cheating and didn't want to get a new house with her..


----------



## ILuvShopping

Miss Kris said:


> I guess that's where they shower too?  Unless they have a stand up shower I guess


i'm assuming they have a stand up shower on the main floor. otherwise there would have been a shower curtain around the tub.



Miss Kris said:


> Did anyone see Kailyn's purses when she went to the lawyer?  One looked like Vera Bradley but I couldn't see the other...sort of looked like a Neverfull


i read on another blog that it was a LV


----------



## Miss Kris

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm assuming they have a stand up shower on the main floor. otherwise there would have been a shower curtain around the tub.
> 
> 
> i read on another blog that it was a LV



I was pretty sure it was LV...


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> Corey seemed uninterested because he probably knew that Leah was cheating and didn't want to get a new house with her..



I thought he cheated on her?  Didn't she find a Facebook convo that he had with a girl or something?


----------



## Miss Kris

epaz said:


> Leah miscarries.  I hope that she will find a way to now be careful in the future.
> 
> http://www.realitytea.com/2012/01/2...miscarriage-fiance-jeremy-calvert-speaks-out/



Holy moly I linked to her twitter from that article and can't believe how big the twins have gotten!


----------



## mundodabolsa

on the after show chelsea revealed a whole new side to the adam saga...

she is vehemently against the idea of aubree having a stepmother or any other mother-type figure in her life.  her mamma bear claws came out at the mention of it.  so she wants to hold on to adam so no other female can get involved in her child's life. 

interesting. I wonder if she had an awful stepmother or saw her own mother resenting any of her father's new relationships?


----------



## Miss Kris

mundodabolsa said:


> on the after show chelsea revealed a whole new side to the adam saga...
> 
> she is vehemently against the idea of aubree having a stepmother or any other mother-type figure in her life.  her mamma bear claws came out at the mention of it.  so she wants to hold on to adam so no other female can get involved in her child's life.
> 
> interesting. I wonder if she had an awful stepmother or saw her own mother resenting any of her father's new relationships?



Maybe.  But she could also still be immature and jealous


----------



## pursegrl12

mundodabolsa said:
			
		

> on the after show chelsea revealed a whole new side to the adam saga...
> 
> she is vehemently against the idea of aubree having a stepmother or any other mother-type figure in her life.  her mamma bear claws came out at the mention of it.  so she wants to hold on to adam so no other female can get involved in her child's life.
> 
> interesting. I wonder if she had an awful stepmother or saw her own mother resenting any of her father's new relationships?



I don't blame her! I wouldn't want any other mother figure besides me in my sons life either! Luckily, I am happily married and will make sure it stays that way so that doesn't have to happen. I can completely understand where she is coming from. Unfortunately, I don't think she has a choice now, which is sad, b/ c a dumb is such a d*** who doesn't deserve either Chelsea or aubree.


----------



## michie

She needs to be more worried about Addumb being in her child's life (if he chooses to remain there) than some other woman. Who the hell would even want him? He's dumb, ugly and disrespectful. And, yeah, there are some dumb girls who would give him the time of day, but any woman who sees the way he treats Chelsea and stands by his side is a damned fool.


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> She needs to be more worried about *Addumb* being in her child's life (if he chooses to remain there) than some other woman. Who the hell would even want him? He's dumb, ugly and disrespectful. And, yeah, there are some dumb girls who would give him the time of day, but any woman who sees the way he treats Chelsea and stands by his side is a damned fool.





Ok, I'm hoping Kailyn's LV was a knock off! Not that I support knock-offs, but I mean she's carrying a 1500 bag? Really?

How on earth does she have the nerve to steady complain about barely making ends meet, not being able to afford the necessities for Isaac and going after Joe for child support?  Yet she's carrying a 1500 LV at 19??


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've noticed that when Chelsea's mom tells her to get over Adam, he's no good, take care of Aubree, she doesn't get upset.  But as soon as her father says something, she's gets a serious attitude.

Wonder what that's all about.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i think jenelle is super messed up and is consciously making poor decisions, which drives me nuts-- but when she had that breakdown in her room, *my heart broke for her*. i had a friend that had a serious nervous breakdown like that and in that moment, i was not blaming her! jenelle's friend assaulted her, kicked her out, and she is dating the most awful guy, doesn't have custody of her child, is constantly on drugs, has no positive familial relationships, can't get on track with a job or school, has no one to trust.... that all culminated in something heartbreaking in her bedroom. i wish they hadn't glided over that in the after show-- i think it was the most important part of the episode.


----------



## kirsten

Janelle twittered she is bi-polar and is now on medication for it and doing better, however I don't know if she started taking it before or after her most recent arrest.


----------



## Miss Kris

kirsten said:


> Janelle twittered she is bi-polar and is now on medication for it and doing better, however I don't know if she started taking it before or after her most recent arrest.



It can take a long time for the meds to hit their full capability in the body, so she may have a long way to go, regardless


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I've noticed that when Chelsea's mom tells her to get over Adam, he's no good, take care of Aubree, she doesn't get upset.  But as soon as her father says something, she's gets a serious attitude.
> 
> Wonder what that's all about.



that is interesting since until this season it seemed as though she had a better relationship with her dad. i'm kinda shocked at how much we're seeing her mom this season lol
didn't her mom kick her out when she got pregnant??


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't remember if she actually got kicked out or just decided to move in with dad because she got along better with him, but either way, it is weird that she seems to be spending more time with mom now.


I finally watched the latest episode last night, and as much as I think that Corey was being selfish having to have the new truck because he wanted one, I still think Leah is acting a bit immature as well.  I'm interested to see how this will all lead up to the divorce thing, since we all know it's coming.


----------



## marlengr

Its probably because her mom is more accepting of Adam. Idk why but her mom  reminds me of the mom from family guy


----------



## epaz

marlengr said:


> its probably because her mom is more accepting of adam. *idk why but her mom reminds me of the mom from family guy*


 

yes


----------



## illini3

DC-Cutie said:


> Corey seemed uninterested because he probably knew that Leah was cheating and didn't want to get a new house with her..


 
She said she wasnt cheating, before or after they were married.  

He says he found out she cheated on him once, two weeks before the wedding.  I dont think either of them are saying she was cheating while she was married.


----------



## MM83

"Janelle, ya strung out on weeeeeed?"

Lolololol. I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## pursegrl12

MM83 said:
			
		

> "Janelle, ya strung out on weeeeeed?"
> 
> Lolololol. I didn't know that was possible.



"High, high, yaw bofe high!!!'


----------



## kirsten

MM83 said:


> "Janelle, ya strung out on weeeeeed?"
> 
> Lolololol. I didn't know that was possible.



Not going to lie but I cracked up when her mom said that.


----------



## michie

marlengr said:
			
		

> Its probably because her mom is more accepting of Adam. Idk why but her mom  reminds me of the mom from family guy



OMG. Thank you for tonight's laugh!


----------



## MM83

It was really funny. Barbara sounded skeptical, which was the funniest part. I laughed out loud, then thought of Half Baked, when they're at the NA meeting, with Bob Sagat.


----------



## epaz

EVERY single start of an episode with Chelsea it begins "i havent had time to study for my GED..."  and then something about how Adam is to blame bc she cant concentrate!  

wow girl! get it together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

epaz said:


> EVERY single start of an episode with Chelsea it begins "i havent had time to study for my GED..."  and then something about how Adam is to blame bc she cant concentrate!
> 
> wow girl! get it together.



I'm so tired of hearing about her not having a GED!  There is no excuse - she has a lot of free time on her hands and has the ability to ask her parents to watch Aubree.

She has no excuse, she's just lazy and doesn't give a damn.  She wants to work at Year Round Brown (hate that name) for the rest of her life.


----------



## ILuvShopping

free tanning!

i think she does get her GED by the end of this season though. she has it now.


----------



## epaz

yea she does end up getting it but every time that girl opens her mouth its the "no time" excuse.  it really bothers me, bc like DC-Cutie said, she has the LUXUARY to drop her daughter off while she works. I mean, it looks like shes got it easy... and she still didnt make her GED a priority.  
at the end of it, im glad she finally got it. i hope it brought her a sense of accomplishment and for to push forward.


----------



## aklein

MM83 said:


> It was really funny. Barbara sounded skeptical, which was the funniest part. I laughed out loud, then thought of Half Baked, when they're at the NA meeting, with Bob Sagat.




That's what I thought of too!



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so tired of hearing about her not having a GED!  There is no excuse - she has a lot of free time on her hands and has the ability to ask her parents to watch Aubree.
> 
> She has no excuse, she's just lazy and doesn't give a damn.  She wants to work at Year Round Brown (hate that name) for the rest of her life.



Seriously,  even Jenelle the weedhead managed to get her GED.


OMG at Leah bathing the girls in that tub in the basement.  I know they're too big for baths in the sink, but you'd think it would be cleaner and safer to try to figure out how to bathe them in the shower (even if it's a tiny one person shower).


----------



## marlengr

aklein said:
			
		

> That's what I thought of too!
> 
> Seriously,  even Jenelle the weedhead managed to get her GED.
> 
> OMG at Leah bathing the girls in that tub in the basement.  I know they're too big for baths in the sink, but you'd think it would be cleaner and safer to try to figure out how to bathe them in the shower (even if it's a tiny one person shower).


Yeah something like a bumbo for them to sit in and like a hand held shower head would work better than the basement


----------



## aklein

marlengr said:


> Yeah something like a bumbo for them to sit in and like a hand held shower head would work better than the basement



Yes.  She had plenty of other options. She could have taken the girls to her parent's or Corey's parents house for a bath.  Hell, Leah could put on a bathing suit and hold the girls while she was in the shower.  Even if the whole nasty tub thing was just for the show, it's just as bad.
I'm not a mom, but there is no way in hell that I would bathed my children in that disgusting basement.


----------



## ILuvShopping

we've seen them being bathed before in a regular tub, right??? obviously that was at one of the parents' house but i was just surprised that this was suddenly an issue.

i sorta kinda think it was for show only cause of the way they were filling up the tub. having the water fall from that high would have created a HUGE mess. it would splatter out of the tub every where. you'd think they'd at least have a shower curtain around it to contain the water while filling the tub.


----------



## epaz

her basement looked a mess anyways.  there were clothes on the floor and stuff, so the entire "look" of the basement was not good.  as for the bathtub, I can see how that would really frustrate her but a handheld shower thingy would have made things better.  but I think that Leah needs to hear that suggestion from someone else, I dont think that would come from her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah & Corey just seems to keep a messy house...


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:


> Leah & Corey just seems to keep a messy house...


 
Agreed! I think age may come into play on some part, because I haven't known too many neat freak teenagers!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sarahloveslouis said:


> Agreed! I think age may come into play on some part, because I haven't known too many neat freak teenagers!



come to think of it, ALL the teen Mom's keep dirty homes.... WTF is up with that?


----------



## MM83

DC-Cutie said:


> come to think of it, ALL the teen Mom's keep dirty homes.... *WTF is up with that?*



They're teenagers. That's what's up with that. Hell, I'm late 20's and I swear my bathroom and closet room looks identical to my room when I was 12. Minus hung collages of Gavin Rossdale and Gwen Stefani (_pre_-hooking up, thank you very much).


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ Ditto lol
i am a slob and i only live by myself! i can't imagine taking care of a child and having to clean up after myself as well. i envy those that can keep a neat and tidy house all of the time lol


----------



## Miss Kris

DC-Cutie said:


> come to think of it, ALL the teen Mom's keep dirty homes.... WTF is up with that?



I didn't think Kailyns apartment looked too bad


----------



## pollinilove

i know money is tight but renting or buying a place with tub in basement is just wrong . all towns have cheaper apt for rent what town does she live in il find a place


----------



## pollinilove

when i first got married our rent was 400 a month and it was a nice clean place down side when it got dark out you had drug dealers and hookers but nice in the day time


----------



## Heath-kkf

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm assuming they have a stand up shower on the main floor. otherwise there would have been a shower curtain around the tub.
> 
> 
> i read on another blog that it was a LV



I've never seen this style before (photo attached) .. gold chain with gold tassel on the front of the bag? Was this a special edition or is it some sort of knockoff?

Also, here's a pic of Jenelle with a knockoff.


----------



## pollinilove

they cry about money but have lv bags


----------



## ILuvShopping

i actually think jenelle looks really nice in that photo. she looks put together and not all strung out lol

i don't know enough about bags to know if something is fake or not


----------



## epaz

Ive seen these bags before.  I actually loads of them when I was in Greece in Dec.


----------



## slang

Anyone watching?

I missed why Kiefer got off and Janelle didn't?? She got probation, poor thing sooo upset she can't smoke pot for a year!


----------



## michie

Keifer got off because he wasn't on the property, even though he supposedly told the cops it was his drugs.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Soooo.. Chelsea doesn't have time for her GED but she has time to drive around asking for donations, etc. I mean, yes it's a good thing that she is doing and a good cause for sure. But she's always making excuses. I just don't understand.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

"I can't smoke for the next like, year". Um. Maybe you shouldn't do it at all. Maybe this will be a good thing for you Janelle.


----------



## ILuvShopping

please tell me that jenelle did not wear sweat pants and a VS PINK shirt to court..... REALLY??? i'm surprised she got off at all. at that point why even do your hair?? i thought we had seen her look nice for court before.


----------



## laurineg1

Did anyone notice that in every episode, they have a different "friend" who pretends to be interested in what they are saying and asks them questions in monotone voices?  It really is so fake!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was pleasantly surprised with how well the meeting or joe and jordan went. although i think jordan could have given it a little more effort and kailyn didn't have to go in on joe about his 'girlfriends'.
Joe was making an effort and it seemed like Kail was trying to push his buttons.


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> please tell me that jenelle did not wear sweat pants and a VS PINK shirt to court..... REALLY??? i'm surprised she got off at all. at that point why even do your hair?? i thought we had seen her look nice for court before.




That is one of my biggest pet peeves. Like seriously, I don't care if it's a speeding ticked or drug trafficking, look your best! I was horrified when I went to court for a ticket and saw people in slippers and pj's.


----------



## Belle49

Jennelle needs some rehab, girlfriend be breaking down over not be able to smoke weed for a year. I mean seriously??


----------



## Chantilly0379

Belle49 said:


> Jennelle needs some rehab, girlfriend be breaking down over not be able to smoke weed for a year. I mean seriously??


 

For real!  This is the only scene I watched of that episode!


----------



## carvedwords

OK watched the episode last night and I read the info for the episode and it said Cory finds out Leah cheated on him two weeks before their wedding, but I didn't see this happen in the episode.  Am I wrong?


----------



## ILuvShopping

carvedwords said:


> OK watched the episode last night and I read the info for the episode and it said Cory finds out Leah cheated on him two weeks before their wedding, but I didn't see this happen in the episode.  Am I wrong?



nope, not wrong. according to previews it happens next week.


----------



## carvedwords

ILuvShopping said:


> nope, not wrong. according to previews it happens next week.



hmm ok cause my tv was telling me it would happen this week.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I thought there was real chemistry running between Kail and Jo during Jo's visit with Jordan and that was awkward.


----------



## mrskolar09

carvedwords said:


> OK watched the episode last night and I read the info for the episode and it said Cory finds out Leah cheated on him two weeks before their wedding, but I didn't see this happen in the episode. Am I wrong?


 
My tv said the same thing.  Must have been some kind of screwup or something.


----------



## gsmom

Jenelle...I can't even. I mean really. WTF?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> I thought there was real chemistry running between Kail and Jo during Jo's visit with Jordan and that was awkward.



am i making stuff up in my head, or was there a preview or something that implied that kail cheated on jordan with jo?? i feel like this is a distant memory..... but i can't remember where i heard/saw it.


----------



## Heath-kkf

May be in the finale since only 2 eppys left. I remember seeing that preview, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> am i making stuff up in my head, or was there a preview or something that implied that kail cheated on jordan with jo?? i feel like this is a distant memory..... but i can't remember where i heard/saw it.



I read about it on TWOP.  They had some sort of fling, that's when she and Jordan broke up.


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> please tell me that jenelle did not wear sweat pants and a VS PINK shirt to court..... REALLY??? i'm surprised she got off at all. at that point why even do your hair?? i thought we had seen her look nice for court before.



Didn't she have on heels, too??? Something was making a clicking noise when she walked!


----------



## ILuvShopping

michie said:


> Didn't she have on heels, too??? Something was making a clicking noise when she walked!



HAHA did she???? i didn't notice. her pants were pretty long.

although i did her on the radio when someone called in and said they were in church and saw a girl who was helping do the offering was wearing a VS PINK shirt.  apparently VS clothing is dress up for teenagers now? lol


----------



## MM83

I definitely am not surprised Kail cheated with Jo. There is obvious chemistry, coupled with her acting awkward and him with that smirky look (which is probably just his normal face), but he always looks like he has a secret. 

Is it seriously that hard to be faithful to your significant other? I realize there are scientific studies proving that some are more inclined to cheat than others, based on genetics, but it appears that Chelsea is the only one who can not cheat. Leah, Kail, Jennelle- TM2 and of course Amber, Maci, Catelyn (Farrah is too self absorbed to even get a boyfriend for longer than a week). 

I never cheated on any of my boyfriends, I had male friends, we hung out, but that was it. It never went further than friends, if it looked like it was going to venture into that area I distanced myself.


----------



## pursegrl12

MM83 said:


> I definitely am not surprised Kail cheated with Jo. There is obvious chemistry, coupled with her acting awkward and him with that smirky look (which is probably just his normal face), but he always looks like he has a secret.
> 
> Is it seriously that hard to be faithful to your significant other? I realize there are scientific studies proving that some are more inclined to cheat than others, based on genetics, but it appears that *Chelsea is the only one who can not cheat. Leah, Kail, Jennelle- TM2 and of course Amber, Maci, Catelyn *(Farrah is too self absorbed to even get a boyfriend for longer than a week).
> 
> I never cheated on any of my boyfriends, I had male friends, we hung out, but that was it. It never went further than friends, if it looked like it was going to venture into that area I distanced myself.



well, think about it, all except for Chelsea & Maci's fathers are in their lives......this is a major reason why girls/women cheat. not the only reason but a good one. they are always looking for male attention.


----------



## MM83

pursegrl12 said:


> well, think about it, all except for Chelsea & Maci's fathers are in their lives......this is a major reason why girls/women cheat. not the only reason but a good one. they are always looking for male attention.



I'm going to respectfully disagree with that one. My parents have been divorced since before I can remember and it didn't cause me to cheat. It probably did contribute to me dating guys that weren't worthy of my time, but even with their horrible behavior I never went out and cheated to feel better about myself, by way of male attention.


----------



## pursegrl12

MM83 said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree with that one. My parents have been divorced since before I can remember and it didn't cause me to cheat. It probably did contribute to me dating guys that weren't worthy of my time, but even with their horrible behavior I never went out and cheated to feel better about myself, by way of male attention.



all I was saying was this was *one* reason *some, not every*, girls *may* cheat. i know that not every girl without a father in their life cheats and not everyone who cheats, that is the reason.


----------



## AlovesJ

pollinilove said:


> they cry about money but have lv bags



Is Kailyn's fake? Her and Jo definitely still have chemistry. If the show didn't show her getting a IUD, I would say for sure she was pregnant again. She posted a picture of herself at a photo shoot on her Instagram, and the shirt definitely makes her look pregnant. You would think someone would point it out to the poor girl, or suggest a different shirt.

Oh.....shocker.  Leah came clean on Twitter about cheating on Corey before the wedding. I read it on Starcasm.  Didn't she only date Corey for a week or less before she got pregnant.


----------



## MM83

I think it was a month, she got knocked up at prom or winter formal. 

Kail always looks pregnant. I think her body just isn't one of her concerns.


----------



## illini3

ILuvShopping said:


> i was pleasantly surprised with how well the meeting or joe and jordan went. although i think jordan could have given it a little more effort and kailyn didn't have to go in on joe about his 'girlfriends'.
> Joe was making an effort and it seemed like Kail was trying to push his buttons.


 
exactly!


----------



## slang

Is this the finale tonight? 

I see it's on for 1 1/2 hrs and then another 1 hr "un-aired footage " special right after


----------



## michie

I think there's another 90 min episode next week, too. I would swear that's what I heard last week.


----------



## slang

^ Wow, are they ever dragging out this season!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i remember at one point they said "4 episodes left" but i can't remember how many episodes ago that was lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

wow megan got a pregnancy belly FAST lol. wasn't it just two episodes ago she was telling chelsea she was pregnant?


----------



## Heath-kkf

next week is the finale


----------



## DC-Cutie

why does Leah insist on wearing that plastic wig?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Oh dang. No wonder Chelseas dad has money. He has his own dentist office!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> Oh dang. No wonder Chelseas dad has money. He has his own dentist office!



I knew he had money, but I thought he was in contracting or something really rugged!  Go RANDY!  No wonder why Chelsea's teeth are white as Lite Brite


----------



## ILuvShopping

^^ ME TOO! i totally thought he was in construction of some sort. he looked funny in his dentist scrubs lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

i noticed during some scenes that it looks like leah lost a lot of weight?? i noticed her rings didn't fit her very well.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ILuvShopping said:


> Oh dang. No wonder Chelseas dad has money. He has his own dentist office!





DC-Cutie said:


> I knew he had money, but I thought he was in contracting or something really rugged!  Go RANDY!  No wonder why Chelsea's teeth are white as Lite Brite



yeah on the after-show last week they were talking about how randy looks out for all the girls on the show and cailyn mentioned she told her to fly out and have her wisdom teeth removed with him because she was having teeth issues. 

I thought it was super cute, I love randy.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

mundodabolsa said:


> yeah on the after-show last week they were talking about how randy looks out for all the girls on the show and cailyn mentioned she told her to fly out and have her wisdom teeth removed with him because she was having teeth issues.
> 
> I thought it was super cute, I love randy.


 
Randy is definitely a care-taker by nature!


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww that's so nice!  he does seem like a really great dad.  i always wonder what happened between him and chelsea's mom.


----------



## gsmom

wonder if randy is available....


----------



## michie

gsmom said:
			
		

> wonder if randy is available....



He recently got married, I think.


----------



## ILuvShopping

he has to have some sort of female touch in his house.... there's no way he's decorating lol
his house is too pretty


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's amazing that Chelsea has a loving, caring, successful father, yet she chooses to run after a man (boy, really) that is the total opposite!

Randy seemed happy with guy Chelsea had over - he had a JOB!!!!!


----------



## michie

I kinda felt bad for her when she said she wishes she could be one of those girls who just left when a guy doesnt want to be bothered. I just wanted to hug her and say, "Girl, let me show you how..." Hopefully, all this ish Adumb is putting her through will show her the ropes so she doesn't have to endure it again.


----------



## aklein

From crazydaysandnights


Maci Bookout & Kyle King Call It Quits

If you watch Teen Mom, I think you could see this one coming. According to the new issue of US Weekly, Kyle King has left Maci Bookout because she was putting too much pressure on him to get married. The guy is 23 and clearly was not ready to get married. I am not sure he was ready to do anything except how to sound out the words on a McDonald's menu. Plus, Maci has never got over her ex Ryan. She always wants to know what he is doing and where he is and I think that bothered Kyle. Here you are living with someone and they are constantly wondering what their ex is doing and who he is with.


----------



## michie

Hmmm...I don't think they follow each other on Twitter anymore, either.


----------



## ILuvShopping

another one bites the dust! but wow they lasted awhile.


----------



## kirsten

Chelsea almost has her GED! Does this mean maybe we will never hear her utter the word GED ever again? What is she going to do with all that spare time she had studying... lol.


----------



## muffielove

I know it's kind of mean but .. Leah's kids are kind of weird looking. maybe too skinny? i'm not sure what it is... 
On the other hand, I think Chelsea's baby is tooooooo adorable!


----------



## kirsten

I can't decide if Leah's babies look more like Corey or Leah's mom. That is what kind of creeps me out about them.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Does anyone watch talk soup on E!  The host was killing me with playing the rant of Janelle not being able to smoke weed...she's such a loser!


----------



## DC-Cutie

kirsten said:


> I can't decide if Leah's babies look more like Corey or Leah's mom. That is what kind of creeps me out about them.



I thought I was the only one thinking this!  

Chelsea's daughter looks like her grandmother.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm constantly trying to figure out which family member corey and leah's daughters look like lol


----------



## flrich23

Did anyone see on Kaylin's twitter that they got her # off google and started texting her.  She posted pics of the texts and stuff.  They even asked for Jo's number lol.


----------



## a_Jarai

Out of all the Moms/Couples Maci and Kyle were definite my favorite. I'm not sure if there will be a season 3 of Teen Mom, but I will be sad when Maci and Kyle Break up. Bentley is sooo cute!! It is adorable how is says KyKy

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## ILuvShopping

I believe teen mom season 3 is filming right now?? i could totally be lying but i thought i had heard that somewhere......


----------



## Lanier

ILuvShopping said:


> I believe teen mom season 3 is filming right now?? i could totally be lying but i thought i had heard that somewhere......



Well I know Farrah has on her twitter profile that Season 4 of Teen Mom is coming this spring.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Lanier said:


> Well I know Farrah has on her twitter profile that Season 4 of Teen Mom is coming this spring.



or that too - lol
i've lost track of what season they're on.


----------



## ILuvShopping

ohhhhhhh i know what i was thinking about. i think i saw on teen mom talk they had some cell phone videos of jenelle and her boyfriend doing a scene for their next season.


----------



## lovedove

After Teen Mom 2 finishes up on Tuesday, will Teen Mom or 16 and Pregnant be coming back?  And when?


----------



## Heath-kkf

A season of '16 & preg' should be airing starting February 28th or March 6. (The 21st will be the reunion show, sometimes the following week they air a "where are they now special" but those sometimes will be shown on a Sunday night.


----------



## Chantilly0379

i really don't watch this, I FF everything except Jennelle, how I love her rants  about not being able to smoke weed kills me, I think I jst can't believe someone would act like this over weed, esp for the entire world to see!  I mean what kind of week minded individual takes it that hard to stop smoking then only for year.  What a looser!  This girl is a class act!


----------



## ILuvShopping

What did they do to that poor child's hair!?!?!?!?  Since Jenelle wasn't there when it happened she can't be blamed for trying to cut his hair while high - cause that's what it looked like!

I think i'm annoyed with all of them except jenelle from last night's episode. although we know jenelle didn't keep up with what she learned in rehab (sad).  Kail didn't cheat, but she went too far. i'm with jordan - i'd like to know how to go 'too far' but don't cheat. and i think that girl needs to learn to be alone for awhile. good for joe for not taking her back. dang girl. your boyfriend breaks up with you and you immediately try to get back with your baby daddy?? 

leah. ugh. complaining constantly that she didn't want divorce.... bla bla bla... she didn't think it would end this way... uhhh how about your not cheat on your fiance a week or so before your wedding day? that's a brilliant plan.

and i guess we don't know if chelsea has passed the ENTIRE GED course?? all we got to see is that she passed one out of 5 tests. which was probably the easiest one.


----------



## michie

And, if her reaction to Jo telling her he's not getting back with her is not indicative of her selfishness, I don't know what is. She was 2 seconds from telling him, "I did all that with you, lost my boyfriend and now I have NO ONE!". Tough luck, chick. Doesn't show honesty or fidelity to either dude. 

Jace is SO cute but his haircut was atrocious. Poor baby. I hope Jenelle can get herself together. I tweeted about the weed rants because I found them so nuts. The Leah/Corey situation was quite sad, too. Those living conditions, though...it was like an old Lifetime movie.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh my god i felt SO BAD for corey after leah took everything out of the trailer. did she or her parents pay for the couches? you couldn't leave him with at least the love seat? damn...  her new trailer didn't look big enough to hold them both PLUS a washer and dryer. 

and i give props to corey for saying "just take what you want, i can buy whatever i need"  - although i hate for guys to just be rolled over like that.


----------



## PrettyInPink

My heart seriously breaks for Corey. Leah cheated on him, not once, but TWICE. Wtf is wrong with her?


----------



## Belle49

I have no sympathy for Leah, you cheated and now your crying saying you didn't want this etc..etc..Bish please you should of kept your damn legs closed.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ILuvShopping said:


> Kail didn't cheat, but she went too far. i'm with jordan - i'd like to know how to go 'too far' but don't cheat. and i think that girl needs to learn to be alone for awhile. good for joe for not taking her back. dang girl. your boyfriend breaks up with you and you immediately try to get back with your baby daddy??


 
Jo said at the very beginning of the episode (he was in the garage with his brother) that after Isaac went to bed he stayed late and he and Kailyn had sex in the shower.


----------



## ILuvShopping

sarahloveslouis said:


> Jo said at the very beginning of the episode (he was in the garage with his brother) that after Isaac went to bed he stayed late and he and Kailyn had sex in the shower.



oh wow i totally missed that!!! i thought i heard the "had sex" but that dude mumbles so bad i wasn't sure if i even heard that correctly.

yet she was trying to convince jordan that she didn't cheat on him


----------



## sarahloveslouis

ILuvShopping said:


> oh wow i totally missed that!!! i thought i heard the "had sex" but that dude mumbles so bad i wasn't sure if i even heard that correctly.
> 
> yet she was trying to convince jordan that she didn't cheat on him


 
Yep! That's what makes her lame attempt at keeping Jordan so pathetic. I'm way way way over Kailyn.................... She just screams HOOD RAT to me.


----------



## gsmom

I don't really care for Joe (or Kailyn for that matter), but I was happy to see him get his ba**s back in that episode.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Belle49 said:


> I have no sympathy for Leah, you cheated and now your crying saying you didn't want this etc..etc..Bish please you should of kept your damn legs closed.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i guess leah has taken down her facebook and twitter fan pages for now because she can't handle the things people are saying


----------



## diorlongchamp34

Teen mom is suppose to show what life is like  when you have a child at 16 but I find that it's doing the opposite because they are still getting pregnant young.


----------



## MM83

Well, no, it's not going to stop them. Especially when they see Chelsea and her new car, new apartment, nice furniture, ditto with Maci and Farrah. Because they won't end up in a crappy section 8 apartment like Kail, or a trailer like Leah. Nope, they're different and special, their baby daddies will stay with them, too. 

Part of this whole "it won't happen to me" mentality.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it wouldn't stop them no matter if they showed every single teen mom living in a crappy situation.  like mm said - it's the "it won't happen to me" and they'll think that no matter what they see


----------



## MM83

ILuvShopping said:


> it wouldn't stop them no matter if they showed every single teen mom living in a crappy situation.  like mm said - it's the "it won't happen to me" and they'll think that no matter what they see




OT but along the same lines, the "it won't happen to me" BS is the same mindset, as all these girls tweeting about Chris Brown can beat them any day. Ignore the facts, the statistics and just do whatever they please, because it won't happen to them. SMDH. You can guarandamntee that some of those girls will hear rummors about a guy they like, laying hands on a female, but they'll ignore it- because it won't happen to them, they're different and (the most upsetting part) she probably did something to make it happen, it was her fault, I won't be like that.

But then again, I judge people, I hold grudges and beating the crap out of your girlfriend doesn't make me like you. Ever.

Off my soapbox now, back to topic.


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> OT but along the same lines, the "it won't happen to me" BS is the same mindset, as all these girls tweeting about Chris Brown can beat them any day. Ignore the facts, the statistics and just do whatever they please, because it won't happen to them. SMDH. You can guarandamntee that some of those girls will hear rummors about a guy they like, laying hands on a female, but they'll ignore it- because it won't happen to them, they're different and (the most upsetting part) she probably did something to make it happen, it was her fault, I won't be like that.
> 
> But then again, I judge people, I hold grudges and beating the crap out of your girlfriend doesn't make me like you. Ever.
> 
> Off my soapbox now, back to topic.



oh i've been there.. i was that dumb teen that thought "oh this isn't dangerous cause that would never happen to me....i know what i'm doing..." i did some STUPID stuff in high school that could have gotten me in serious danger but i was just totally oblivious to it, no matter what i heard.


----------



## Miss Kris

Wtf is going on with Leah's teeth in these pictures?! 

http://www.toofab.com/2012/02/13/teen-mom-2-twins-leah-messer-alianna-aleeah-beauty-pageant-photos/


----------



## ILuvShopping

hard to tell from the view point... the camera just might be making them look weird.

but holy moly the girls are getting so big!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Miss Kris said:
			
		

> Wtf is going on with Leah's teeth in these pictures?!
> 
> http://www.toofab.com/2012/02/13/teen-mom-2-twins-leah-messer-alianna-aleeah-beauty-pageant-photos/



Looks like she might have braces on her lower teeth?


----------



## muffielove

Uh... Isn't Jenelle 17-18 years old in these episodes? And she keeps repeating shes been smoking pot everyday for 6 years?!
Do 11-12 year olds really start drugs that early?? or is she just exaggerating/no concept of time?


----------



## Miss Kris

muffielove said:


> Uh... Isn't Jenelle 17-18 years old in these episodes? And she keeps repeating shes been smoking pot everyday for 6 years?!
> Do 11-12 year olds really start drugs that early?? or is she just exaggerating/no concept of time?



Oh I remember being 12 and knowing kids who smoked, unfortunately


----------



## MM83

muffielove said:
			
		

> Uh... Isn't Jenelle 17-18 years old in these episodes? And she keeps repeating shes been smoking pot everyday for 6 years?!
> Do 11-12 year olds really start drugs that early?? or is she just exaggerating/no concept of time?



Yes, they do. As young as 10-11, even.


----------



## pinkstar3333

I enjoyed the finale.  I do think next season shouldn't air so long after everything was taped like this one. 

I thought we would get to see Chelsea complete the whole GED not just a section.  I'm not surprised she is with Adam again.

It was nice to see Janelle in rehab and trying to get better but since this was so long ago, we know how it didn't help.

Leah has been bugging me since she revealed she cheated with Robbie again, her excuses were stupid.

Kail was the _worst_ this episode.  She tried to turn it around on Jordan and make it his fault when she did cheat on him and wouldn't even fully admit it.


----------



## aklein

muffielove said:


> Uh... Isn't Jenelle 17-18 years old in these episodes? And she keeps repeating shes been smoking pot everyday for 6 years?!
> Do 11-12 year olds really start drugs that early?? or is she just exaggerating/no concept of time?



Jennelle's current age is 20 (according to wiki) and the season of Teen Mom 2 was filmed this time last year, so she would have been 19.
Which means she has been smoking since she was 13.  Not much better, but a bit older than 11-12.


----------



## Heath-kkf

New season of "16 & pregnant" to start March 27th. Not sure what MTV will be airing in the 10pm time slot for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Miss Kris

I read on TMZ that a few girls beat Leah up.  She was leaving a movie theater with her fiance and she noticed a girl following her, cursing at her.  Next thing, she got jumped


----------



## buzzytoes

What the hell was her fiance doing? I mean I know it's not right for a man to hit a woman but if a few girls jumped me DH would not be standing idly by while I had the crap beat out of me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Kris said:


> I read on TMZ that a few girls beat Leah up.  She was leaving a movie theater with her fiance and she noticed a girl following her, cursing at her.  Next thing, she got jumped



Noooo!!!!  OMG!


----------



## Miss Kris

buzzytoes said:


> What the hell was her fiance doing? I mean I know it's not right for a man to hit a woman but if a few girls jumped me DH would not be standing idly by while I had the crap beat out of me.



He and a security guard eventually stepped in.  I think if my DF was with me and let me get beat up for even a second, I would be throwing some punches...at him!  Seriously.


----------



## Miss Kris

Here is the story:

http://www.tmz.com/2012/02/21/teen-mom-2-leah-messer-jumped-attack/


----------



## buzzytoes

Miss Kris said:


> He and a security guard eventually stepped in. *I think if my DF was with me and let me get beat up for even a second, I would be throwing some punches...at him!* Seriously.


 
For real! Glad someone "eventually" decided to step in. Although I will say she doesn't look too messed up in the pic. Poor thing though. I think I would have peed myself if someone jumped me. But I am kind of a wuss.


----------



## Miss Kris

buzzytoes said:


> For real! Glad someone "eventually" decided to step in. Although I will say she doesn't look too messed up in the pic. Poor thing though. I think I would have peed myself if someone jumped me. But I am kind of a wuss.



I would be afraid to jump someone in Leah's parts of the woods...lucky she wasn't carrying a shotgun,  dang.  I bet Corey would have had one on him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Does she live in the ghetto? I always assumed they lived in Redneckville. Kind of like where I live - everyone owns a gun but we don't carry them around with us.


----------



## Miss Kris

buzzytoes said:


> Does she live in the ghetto? I always assumed they lived in Redneckville. Kind of like where I live - everyone owns a gun but we don't carry them around with us.



Oh I have one too but I think maybe they sit outside in a lawn chair, holding them


----------



## Heath-kkf

Lanier said:


> Well I know Farrah has on her twitter profile that Season 4 of Teen Mom is coming this spring.



She's a little off on the season. The earliest a 4th season could possibly start is about June 26 which is almost a week into Summer. Rumor is this will be the last season with the original girls. Amber is no longer willing and able to be filmed for the show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

thank goodness amber is no longer willing or able. she should have been cut from the show long ago. 

did anyone watch the reunion part 1 last night?? does anyone know when that was filmed?? i'm thinking right after the season wrapped up filming or shortly after. because in it Kail was kinda inbetween Jo and Jordan.  Jo was having his fun with her without committment and Jordan was hanging on by a thread. Which we now know that Jordan is out of the picture and Kail has a new boyfriend whom isn't Jo. 

Jenelle was all like "i'm getting my life back together.... i'm going to schoool.... i'm doing better..... i'm a good role model for jace...." and then 5 min later she's tellin dr drew how she failed her drug test so she's likely going back to jail lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think they film right after the season wraps.  Which is bad, because too much time has lapsed and things have happened.

MTV should to a live after show!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea they need to do it like a month ago... just as the season is wrapping up on tv.


----------



## mrskolar09

Miss Kris said:


> Oh I have one too but I think maybe they sit outside in a lawn chair, holding them


 

She lives near Charleston, WV, which is actually the capital of the state.
Not hardly people sitting on front porches with guns.

For that matter, the percentage of WV residents that are actually like the stereotypes is quite small.

(Not trying to come off as b*tchy, but I'm from WV, lol)


----------



## Miss Kris

mrskolar09 said:


> She lives near Charleston, WV, which is actually the capital of the state.
> Not hardly people sitting on front porches with guns.
> 
> For that matter, the percentage of WV residents that are actually like the stereotypes is quite small.
> 
> (Not trying to come off as b*tchy, but I'm from WV, lol)



Well, it comes across very differently on tv, esp in their old trailer with the spiders in the tub


----------



## pollinilove

well chelsea,maci and farrah have parents who help them out the rest do not . so teens need to think about that 



MM83 said:


> Well, no, it's not going to stop them. Especially when they see Chelsea and her new car, new apartment, nice furniture, ditto with Maci and Farrah. Because they won't end up in a crappy section 8 apartment like Kail, or a trailer like Leah. Nope, they're different and special, their baby daddies will stay with them, too.
> 
> Part of this whole "it won't happen to me" mentality.


----------



## pollinilove

chelsea has a great dad seems to have a heart of gold but she is lazy he needs to let her pay her own bills


----------



## pollinilove

wish i had a dad like chelsea has


----------



## mrskolar09

Miss Kris said:


> Well, it comes across very differently on tv, esp in their old trailer with the spiders in the tub


 
That is very true.

I'm guessing MTV purposely plays into it too, but you're right, it does come off like that sometimes on the show


----------



## epaz

Janelle laughed at the fighting scene with her exroommate.  while the world is witnessing a nervous breakdown, a girl in trouble, a girl who if doesnt get it together will lose whats important to her (whatever that is for her)... she is laughing. 



"reality hit me in the face"... this girl knows nothing yet.  I feel really sorry for her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finanly watched the finalie and it honestly was depressing, IMO. I kind of feel like all 4 of these girls have major self esteem issues. Leah cheated on Cory a week before the wedding because things were hard and they weren't talking. So if she dosent get the attention she wants she'll get it some where else?! I know Cory got a lawyer first but honestly I think if given the time he would have tried work things out with her. He definitely has issues with talking about his feelings so he let's it all just bottle up. Leah filed for divorce first under great pressure. I kind of feel like both parties parents were quick to pressure their kids into filing for it, I feel like both of them should have really made some sort of effort to at least have a heart to heart about it. Im not saying what happened is okay but shoot at least put it out on the table and try to work threw it because whether or not you stay together you will be dealing with eachother for at least another 17 years.The way Leah ransacked their trailer when moving out bothered me too you could tell Cory was beat and didn't care what she was taking. She baisly left with cory with  nothing but some random laundry and tools throwen around on the floor. Really?! I know you have needs having 2 kids but really she came off as pretty selfish IMO. 

Cheslea is frustrating she keeps hopeing things will work out with Adam when it's SO clear that they won't. I think her desire to have a traditional family is the main drive for her wanting to keep trying to make this work, because she hated growing up in a divorced family. I feel like Adam is a bully he was really nasty to her last season and hasn't been all that redeeming this season. I'm not even sure if he cares about his daughter at all to be honest. The fact that she cries histaricly when he holds her speeks volumes about how much interaction he has with is own kid. Cheslea is still very hung up on him, she seemed like she was doing a lot better until she saw him at the auto show. I think shes depressed and should be in therapy she needs to learn to be happy on her own and not base her happiness on another person and that in time she'll be okay with out Adam in her life. She needs to work on that and then she won't be putty in Adams hands like another poster aptly put it.  I also feel she is VERY fortunate to have such a financially supportive father, I'm glad she is starting to pay him back baby steps in the right direction.

Kailyn I was really starting to like you until this eppy! I felt like she was actively trying to turn things around getting her own place, going to school, and working. She and Joe seem to have a real hot/cold relationship when things are nice everything is gravy with things get bumpy it's turbulent. Sadly you could see this one coming a mile away Joe dropped the finical hearing and accepted that he's going to be paying her the set amount every and they were getting along. Which naturally made things fuzzy in her mind as to her feelings about him. Honestly I half feel like Joe slept with her to prove a point to both her and her current BF. She started seeing him while she was living in joes house she was done with him but he wasn't done with her. Now that the shoes on the other foot she now realizes how much it sucks and she's left alone with her kid.

Jenelle going to rehab is great! I only wish it wasn't for only a month. I was happy to see her be receptive to the treatment and taking meds to help with her anxiety. She was level headed enough to not accept keifers BS drama, IMO the only reason why shes with this looser is because he tells her the one thing she so desperately wants to hear "i love you". The only thing I'm disappointed in was the program didn't seem to have some sort of support group for her to utilize when she got home and back into the environment that brought her to rehab in the first place. Her mom was very genuinely happy to have her back home. As dysfunctional as they can be I think a part of it comes from them not knowing how to show the other that they do care so they yell and scream at one another in some sort of failed attempt to get the other to see their point of view.


----------



## Heath-kkf

The reunion was filmed the middle of February 2011. The whole events of the season (at least for Corey & Leah's story line) didn't end until about 2 months later .. end of April. I think MTV really outed themselves on the time line issue.

On the show, they spun it like Corey found out Leah cheated and then a few weeks later she filed for divorce. That's not how it happened in reality. From watching the reunion sneak peak, it's clear that he knew that she cheated not long after it happened and like he said on the preview he tried to get over "but things got worse."

Just like the Kailyn/Jo cheating incident is not how it really happened. In the scene where Kailyn "tells" Jordan that "things went too far" he already knew because Jordan actually walked in while Jo was there. Jo was getting out of the shower followed by Kail.


----------



## mrskolar09

I understand they edit to make the most of the drama, but come on!

At this point, they mess with stuff so much, it's more like a scripted show than reality tv


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> The reunion was filmed the middle of February 2011.



Good Grief!  That was a year ago!  MTV needs to do better.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Doubled checked I guess I was wrong it was filmed July 2011. Got some misleading information from Starcasm guess the February was for the first season.


----------



## ILuvShopping

new season of 16 and pregnant aires march 27th.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't remember this girl but apparently she writes some behind the scenes stuff in her blog about her 16 and pregnant episode

Nikkole Paulun

http://nikkolemtv.tumblr.com/


----------



## ILuvShopping

ohhhh i think i remember her now! she was the super duper quiet can't understand a word she's saying. and her baby daddy was a HUUUUUGEEEEE dbag.


----------



## michie

Here's her episode:

http://www.mtv.com/videos/16-and-pregnant-season-2-ep-2-nikkole/1632424/playlist.jhtml

I just don't understand why you were having sex with a guy who was living in a crack house...

ETA: He started living there when he was kicked out his house.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i remember during her episode she definitely struck me as the type of girl that got smitten with a guy WAY too easily and fast.
glad she was able to rise above it and seems to be doing ok for herself.


----------



## michie

They all seem that way. But, in their defense, I know 35 year old women who are the same way. It's mind-boggling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> Doubled checked I guess I was wrong it was filmed July 2011. Got some misleading information from Starcasm guess the February was for the first season.



that's still a long time.  MTV needs to make their end of taping, actual air dates and the reunion closer together.  Because so much has happened since taping wrapped.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Well, they can't wait too long to film the reunion special because then they will get into things that are going to happen in the 3rd season. There is going to be a 3rd season of Teen Mom 2. 

That probably won't air for another year. LOL

Because from what I read, there are 2 more seasons of "16 & pregnant", 1 more season of "Teen Mom" (most likely the last since Bentley and Leah will be 4 the end of this year -- and Amber doesn't want to do the show anymore although Gary has custody so they could do without her), and then the 3rd season of "Teen Mom 2."


----------



## DC-Cutie

its not that Amber doesn't want to, she's court ordered not to do the show anymore and part of it is also not filming her being in the half-way house or her daughter.  That's her storyline right there!


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> ohhhh i think i remember her now! she was the super duper quiet can't understand a word she's saying. and her baby daddy was a HUUUUUGEEEEE dbag.



That doesn't really narrow it down.



DC-Cutie said:


> its not that Amber doesn't want to, she's court ordered not to do the show anymore and part of it is also not filming her being in the half-way house or her daughter.  That's her storyline right there!



She isn't even in the halfway house.  She's living with her grandparents now.

Teen Mom's Amber Portwood Gets Out of Jail, Heads to Grandparents' House
Fri., Feb. 24, 2012 11:46 AM PST by REBECCA MACATEE


Teen Mom's Amber Portwood got out of jailbut not for free.

On Friday the MTV reality star was released from the Madison County correctional facility where she's been since December, E! News confirms. Her mother, Tonya, tells us that "Amber is all taken care of [and] getting settled in" at [her maternal grandparents' home.

Amber's plea deal initially required her to go to a halfway house, not her grandparents' home


But on Thursday, her mom told us that Amber was "happy and relieved that she [wouldn't] have to live in a halfway house."

"Now she will get to spend more time with her daughter, which is what this was all about anyway," Tonya explained.

Though she is still required to attend rehab at Sister 2 Sister Ministries, a transitional residence in Anderson, Ind., production on Teen Mom can go ahead as usual while Amber is living at her grandparents' house.

After completing eight months of rehab, she's required to get a real full-time jobi.e., one that doesn't involve reality-show cameras. If she violates her strict probation in any way, she faces a maximum of five years in prison on her felony drug-possession charge.

For now, Amber's mom says she and her daughter are "so happy she's home and around family who love her deeply."

Reporting by Baker Machado and Katie Rhames



Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/teen_moms_amber_portwood_gets_out_of/296617#ixzz1nc14aBiX


----------



## ILuvShopping

aklein said:


> That doesn't really narrow it down.
> 
> i can't really find a good photo of them. she looks different than i remember her in all her photos.  BUT i think he was also the one that fought with her mom A LOT. I remember their episode vividly now. he was such a little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from starcasm


----------



## ILuvShopping

amber also can't do the show because where she's required to work at doesn't want them to film her working there.  plus the no custody thing.... although i guess if you can have people on there who non longer have their kid (aka caitlyn) then you could probably do a show with someone that doesn't have custody.


----------



## michie

Yeah, who would've thought that Tyler and Caitlyn picking out toys and sending cards a few times a year would amount to enough footage to keep them around?!??!


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> its not that Amber doesn't want to, she's court ordered not to do the show anymore and part of it is also not filming her being in the half-way house or her daughter.  That's her storyline right there!



She straight up told the judge she wants to quit 'Teen Mom'. So it is these combination of factors. 

I think its time to end the show with the original girls, anyway. The kids are getting older. Like I said, Bentley and Leah will be 4 this year and the moms aren't even Teen Moms anymore.


----------



## gsmom

ILuvShopping said:


> aklein said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't really narrow it down.
> 
> i can't really find a good photo of them. she looks different than i remember her in all her photos. BUT i think he was also the one that fought with her mom A LOT. I remember their episode vividly now. he was such a little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from starcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohmigoddess....seeing that douchebag's face again makes me cringe. He was such a POS. The absolute worst.
Click to expand...


----------



## aklein

ILuvShopping said:


> i can't really find a good photo of them. she looks different than i remember her in all her photos.  BUT i think he was also the one that fought with her mom A LOT. I remember their episode vividly now. he was such a little turd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from starcasm



I actually looked up the summary on her episode.  Not sure how I forgot her bf lived in a crackhouse.  She was on the second season of 16 & Pregnant on wiki.

202	"Nikkole"	February 23, 2010
Nikkole Paulun is a high school junior who lives in Monroe, Michigan, with her mother, Rikki, and her younger brother. Paulun's boyfriend, Josh Drummonds, has the reputation of always cheating on Paulun. In November 2009, Paulun gives birth to Lyle Thomas Drummonds. When Paulun discovers that Drummonds has been seeing his ex-girlfriend, Kyla, behind her back, she breaks up with him. Paulun returns to school and gets help from Drummond's mother to take care of Lyle during the school day.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gsmom said:


> ILuvShopping said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohmigoddess....seeing that douchebag's face again makes me cringe. He was such a POS. The absolute worst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worse than chelsea's adam!
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Kris

ILuvShopping said:


> i don't remember this girl but apparently she writes some behind the scenes stuff in her blog about her 16 and pregnant episode
> 
> Nikkole Paulun
> 
> http://nikkolemtv.tumblr.com/



Isn't baby daddy the one with the crooked/broken nose who was arrested?

Eta...wrong one, never mind! Was thinking of the one who left her on the side of the road


----------



## ILuvShopping

they're just all such outstanding citizens that it's hard to keep them straight


----------



## DC-Cutie

MTV needs to do a series on mental and physical abuse in Teen relationships, because nearly all of these relationships are dysfunctional and involve some sort of mental abuse.


----------



## Jahpson

ILuvShopping said:


> i don't remember this girl but apparently she writes some behind the scenes stuff in her blog about her 16 and pregnant episode
> 
> Nikkole Paulun
> 
> http://nikkolemtv.tumblr.com/



WOW!

I thought he was a thug, I had no idea it was because he was/is a drug addict! sad


----------



## Jahpson

pixiejenna said:


> I finanly watched the finalie and it honestly was depressing, IMO. I kind of feel like all 4 of these girls have major self esteem issues. Leah cheated on Cory a week before the wedding because things were hard and they weren't talking. So if she dosent get the attention she wants she'll get it some where else?! I know Cory got a lawyer first but honestly I think if given the time he would have tried work things out with her. He definitely has issues with talking about his feelings so he let's it all just bottle up. Leah filed for divorce first under great pressure. I kind of feel like both parties parents were quick to pressure their kids into filing for it, I feel like both of them should have really made some sort of effort to at least have a heart to heart about it. Im not saying what happened is okay but shoot at least put it out on the table and try to work threw it because whether or not you stay together you will be dealing with eachother for at least another 17 years.The way Leah ransacked their trailer when moving out bothered me too you could tell Cory was beat and didn't care what she was taking. She baisly left with cory with  nothing but some random laundry and tools throwen around on the floor. Really?! I know you have needs having 2 kids but really she came off as pretty selfish IMO.
> 
> Cheslea is frustrating she keeps hopeing things will work out with Adam when it's SO clear that they won't. I think her desire to have a traditional family is the main drive for her wanting to keep trying to make this work, because she hated growing up in a divorced family. I feel like Adam is a bully he was really nasty to her last season and hasn't been all that redeeming this season. I'm not even sure if he cares about his daughter at all to be honest. The fact that she cries histaricly when he holds her speeks volumes about how much interaction he has with is own kid. Cheslea is still very hung up on him, she seemed like she was doing a lot better until she saw him at the auto show. I think shes depressed and should be in therapy she needs to learn to be happy on her own and not base her happiness on another person and that in time she'll be okay with out Adam in her life. She needs to work on that and then she won't be putty in Adams hands like another poster aptly put it.  I also feel she is VERY fortunate to have such a financially supportive father, I'm glad she is starting to pay him back baby steps in the right direction.
> 
> Kailyn I was really starting to like you until this eppy! I felt like she was actively trying to turn things around getting her own place, going to school, and working. She and Joe seem to have a real hot/cold relationship when things are nice everything is gravy with things get bumpy it's turbulent. Sadly you could see this one coming a mile away Joe dropped the finical hearing and accepted that he's going to be paying her the set amount every and they were getting along. Which naturally made things fuzzy in her mind as to her feelings about him. Honestly I half feel like Joe slept with her to prove a point to both her and her current BF. She started seeing him while she was living in joes house she was done with him but he wasn't done with her. Now that the shoes on the other foot she now realizes how much it sucks and she's left alone with her kid.
> 
> Jenelle going to rehab is great! I only wish it wasn't for only a month. I was happy to see her be receptive to the treatment and taking meds to help with her anxiety. She was level headed enough to not accept keifers BS drama, IMO the only reason why shes with this looser is because he tells her the one thing she so desperately wants to hear "i love you". The only thing I'm disappointed in was the program didn't seem to have some sort of support group for her to utilize when she got home and back into the environment that brought her to rehab in the first place. Her mom was very genuinely happy to have her back home. As dysfunctional as they can be I think a part of it comes from them not knowing how to show the other that they do care so they yell and scream at one another in some sort of failed attempt to get the other to see their point of view.



Excellent assessment, I agree completely.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> MTV needs to do a series on mental and physical abuse in Teen relationships, because nearly all of these relationships are dysfunctional and involve some sort of mental abuse.



They should but they probably won't. I'm sure the evaluation process for being picked for this show is you are required to be X amount of crazy in order to get picked.


----------



## lovedove

MTV is going to make a Teen Mom 3.  I guess this will replace the original Teen Mom once their series is over.
http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/02/27/teen-mom-3/


----------



## ILuvShopping

lovedove said:


> MTV is going to make a Teen Mom 3.  I guess this will replace the original Teen Mom once their series is over.
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/02/27/teen-mom-3/




i heard they had planned on doing it with the last set of girls but for reasons they decided they didn't want to continue with any of those girls.  maybe they see 'potential' in this girls from this upcoming season lol


----------



## pinkstar3333

The reunions have made me really dislike Dr. Drew.  He comes off as very condescending and seems to give the worst advise.


----------



## lovedove

pinkstar3333 said:


> The reunions have made me really dislike Dr. Drew. He comes off as very condescending and seems to give the worst advise.


 

I agree.  I really like the after shows with Su Chin Pak a lot more.  She seems to be able to relate a lot better to the girls and she doesn't talk down to them.  I cringe every time Dr. Drew asks "Why are you crying?"


----------



## ILuvShopping

i couldn't even get myself to watch part 2 of the reunion. because it was so long ago and doesn't matter anymore!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it disturbs me most how Dr Drew always wants the couples to get back together!  Corey looked at him like he was CRZY when he suggested he and Leah try to work it out.  He even wanted Adam and Chelsea to work it out!  WTF?

I feel bad for Corey the most, because of all the teen fathers he seems to be the one that is responsible and stable.  His father seems like a good man too.

No comment on Leah's mother.  She seems to geed into her daughters hot in the pants way of life.


----------



## michie

Chelsea's daddy was none too pleased with Drew's thoughts.


----------



## michie

Heath-kkf said:
			
		

> The reunion was filmed the middle of February 2011.



The reunion we're watching now???? Chelsea's father said it was filmed in July.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Corrected myself 2 or 3 posts below that. 

MTV had decided not to do Teen Mom 3 with girls from season 3 because they couldn't choose 4 of the girls who were willing & suitable to film. Too many issues with 2nd pregnancies and jail. They didn't want to send a certain message.

Season 3 was the season that started first with the girl that was a twin and was raised by her grandparents. She has since married the baby's father and they had another baby.


----------



## aklein

Heath-kkf said:


> Corrected myself 2 or 3 posts below that.
> 
> MTV had decided not to do Teen Mom 3 with girls from season 3 because they couldn't choose 4 of the girls who were willing & suitable to film. Too many issues with 2nd pregnancies and jail. They didn't want to send a certain message.



Sheesh. You'd think the messes with Amber and Jenelle would make them think re-evaluate doing the show all together.


----------



## lovedove

Heath-kkf said:


> Corrected myself 2 or 3 posts below that.
> 
> MTV had decided not to do Teen Mom 3 with girls from season 3 because they couldn't choose 4 of the girls who were willing & suitable to film. Too many issues with 2nd pregnancies and jail. They didn't want to send a certain message.
> 
> Season 3 was the season that started first with the girl that was a twin and was raised by her grandparents. She has since married the baby's father and they had another baby.


 
I hope they have one of those "Where are they now?" specials.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

pinkstar3333 said:


> The reunions have made me really dislike Dr. Drew.  He comes off as very condescending and seems to give the worst advise.




I agree...Dr. Drew needs to go back to his Z list celebs and leave these girls alone. He doesnt watch the season and looks like he is there for a paycheck. Seems like he in an infomercial for Trojan or something. 

I really dislike Kailyn. I mean she was looking to Jo like hey can we get back together, he says No, and then she was like Jordan I need you 

Cant this chick see how awful she treats people. She is the most selfish girl on MTV!! Awful person! She went behind Jo's back with the child support, went behind her mothers back with moving out, I mean she needs to develop a back bone and start treating people how she demands to be treated!


----------



## MM83

I have a hard time with the Leah/Corey plot. She cries and cries over Corey (as of July) but is engaged and expecting (now miscarried) by January. A whopping 6 months later. Can we say she moves too fast?


----------



## Heath-kkf

MM83 said:


> I have a hard time with the Leah/Corey plot. She cries and cries over Corey (as of July) but is engaged and expecting (now miscarried) by January. A whopping 6 months later. Can we say she moves too fast?



She must of had at least 2 or 3 boyfriends in between that time line as well. (other than the one she's engaged to). I guess some women just can't have any esteem for themselves without a man.


----------



## Bentley1

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I agree...Dr. Drew needs to go back to his Z list celebs and leave these girls alone. He doesnt watch the season and looks like he is there for a paycheck. Seems like he in an infomercial for Trojan or something.
> 
> *I really dislike Kailyn. I mean she was looking to Jo like hey can we get back together, he says No, and then she was like Jordan I need you
> 
> Cant this chick see how awful she treats people. She is the most selfish girl on MTV!! Awful person! She went behind Jo's back with the child support, went behind her mothers back with moving out, I mean she needs to develop a back bone and start treating people how she demands to be treated!*


*

*

Kailyn is a typical narcissist with the way she treats everyone around her as disposable.  She has people around ONLY when it suits her interests and she just as easily will turn to someone else, if it benefits HER in some way. She will step all over whoever is in her way to get to whatever it is she wants/needs. We saw her do it right in front of our eyes when she turned to Jordan and said "but now I need you" when Joe said he doesn't want to be with her. The way she treated Jordan is disgusting.

And what's disturbing is that she can't see it.  She plays the victim and talks about all HER struggles.  When Jordan said how upset he was about her cheating, her response was "yeah, but how do you think I FEEL?" 

She's a sick girl. Dr. Drew is an absolute MORON for not pointing any of this out and pretty much took HER side on the finale.


----------



## aklein

We saw Kailyn's immaturity and bratty behavior when she started dating Jordan while living in Jo's parent's home.


----------



## MM83

So glad that it has become clear what kind of person she is. I could see the victim behavior all along. She makes me ill. She has a revolving door regarding friends, I rarely see the same one twice.


----------



## Jahpson

pinkstar3333 said:


> The reunions have made me really dislike Dr. Drew.  He comes off as very condescending and seems to give the worst advise.



I'm starting to notice that. he seems to also give advice/opinions on the wrong things.


----------



## mrskolar09

He's really only there to stir the pot.  He doesn't offer much of anything that's constructive


----------



## coronita

Kailyn wants to be with someone, anyone, doesn't matter who as long as it is someone that wants her back. So sad.


----------



## Jahpson

pinkstar3333 said:


> The reunions have made me really dislike Dr. Drew.  He comes off as very condescending and seems to give the worst advise.



*Worst!!!!!!*


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> it disturbs me most how Dr Drew always wants the couples to get back together!  Corey looked at him like he was CRZY when he suggested he and Leah try to work it out.  He even wanted Adam and Chelsea to work it out!  WTF?
> 
> I feel bad for Corey the most, because of all the teen fathers he seems to be the one that is responsible and stable.  His father seems like a good man too.
> 
> No comment on Leah's mother.  She seems to geed into her daughters hot in the pants way of life.



I feel like he is seeing these horrible relationships the way he wants to see it and  instead of for what it is.

I want his license revoked! Did he think that Adam is a good father? The same pipsqeak that called his own daughter a bastard???? 

"cheating isn't a fatal blow to a relationship" uh What??? Boy bye!


----------



## Jahpson

MM83 said:


> I have a hard time with the Leah/Corey plot. She cries and cries over Corey (as of July) but is engaged and expecting (now miscarried) by January. A whopping 6 months later. Can we say she moves too fast?



She is the ultimate garden tool!

How are you going to mess around with the same guy that didn't want NOTHING to do with you when he saw that you had two babies?

Leah clearly has no self respect or self worth and she will always fail at life if she keeps up with shenanigans like this.

I hope Corey finds a GOOD woman one day and she stays faithful to him and keep him happy. He has been through sooo much!


----------



## ILuvShopping

jenelle's been arrested AGAIN. this time for cyber stalking or something.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> jenelle's been arrested AGAIN. this time for cyber stalking or something.



It's time for her to be committed for mental help. I'm serious.


----------



## Miss Kris

ILuvShopping said:


> jenelle's been arrested AGAIN. this time for cyber stalking or something.



Oh but the next day she was out shopping at LV. What a joke.


----------



## Miss Kris

Of course amber already messed up. Refused to take her drug test and skipped an AA meeting. The judge could have sentenced her to 5 years of jail but went easy and gave her 30 additional days of drug testing and she has to read the book of the drug court and write an essay on it.  Throw her in jail.  They need to learn responsibility. Leah needs to be put into a better home situation


----------



## ILuvShopping

Miss Kris said:


> Of course amber already messed up. Refused to take her drug test and skipped an AA meeting. The judge could have sentenced her to 5 years of jail but went easy and gave her 30 additional days of drug testing and she has to read the book of the drug court and write an essay on it.  Throw her in jail.  They need to learn responsibility. *Leah needs to be put into a better home situation*



i think leah is with gary full time now??


----------



## Miss Kris

ILuvShopping said:


> i think leah is with gary full time now??



Hopefully he takes care of her. He seemed lazy with her on TV


----------



## mrskolar09

^I agree, it's like he let his mom do a lot of the work


----------



## mrskolar09

So it looks like a Teen Mom 3 might be official now?

http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2012/02/27/mtv-teen-mom-3-premiere/


I thought they had shot down the idea for lack of filmable people.  Will be interesting if it happens.


----------



## ILuvShopping

mrskolar09 said:


> So it looks like a Teen Mom 3 might be official now?
> 
> http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2012/02/27/mtv-teen-mom-3-premiere/
> 
> 
> I thought they had shot down the idea for lack of filmable people.  Will be interesting if it happens.



they're pulling in girls from 2 different seasons. i think they skipped girls from season 3 entirely


----------



## mrskolar09

Ohhh, ok!

Thanks for clearing that up.  I'm sure I'll still watch, regardless of which season the girls are from


----------



## Heath-kkf

Finally confirmation that the final season of 'Teen Mom' will air this summer.

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/teen-mom-1s-fourth-season-will-be-its-last-2012163


----------



## Heath-kkf

'Where are they now?' special to air 10pm eastern Tuesday night


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> 'Where are they now?' special to air 10pm eastern Tuesday night



yayyyyyyy i love these!


----------



## carvedwords

Heath-kkf said:


> 'Where are they now?' special to air 10pm eastern Tuesday night



I love these episodes!!


----------



## Heath-kkf

I had just a few comments on the 'where are they now" special. I hate to make comments about the girls because you never know if they might be reading? But anyway,

Taylor -- has 2 more years of high school left and her mom financially supports her daughter (including day care costs so she can still go to high school) and she doesn't see why she maybe should have chose adoption? really? 

Kayla -- poor girl working 80 hours a week ... interesting I think most of these scenes were filmed about 3 months ago and now her and her boyfriend are engaged now after she said they didn't connect

Danielle -- hot mess ... her mother was right she often takes off for random periods of time leaving her son behind and not giving contact information 

Kianna -- thought the show portrayed her in a way better light than reality -- the truth is she is as much as a thug as her jailed boyfriend is .. they both tried to rob an elderly man (both were arrested) and that is why he is in jail for 15 years, I guess? Not for stealing stuff. OT, that baby looks exactly like the boyfriend. 

Not much to really say about the other girls.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> Danielle -- hot mess ... her mother was right she often takes off for random periods of time leaving her son behind and not giving contact information



OMG!  I wanted to reach through the screen.  She was so ungrateful.

The other girl, I can't remember her name - she had twins, moved to get away from abusive boyfriend.  I'm proud of her, she seems very smart, has a good head on her shoulders and very supportive family.  Her father said he will make the provisions for her to continue school and raise her boys.  Gotta love it.  I hope she makes it.  Her ex-boyfriend on the other hand, can rot under a rock!


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> OMG!  I wanted to reach through the screen.  She was so ungrateful.
> 
> *The other girl, I can't remember her name - she had twins, moved to get away from abusive boyfriend. * I'm proud of her, she seems very smart, has a good head on her shoulders and very supportive family.  Her father said he will make the provisions for her to continue school and raise her boys.  Gotta love it.  I hope she makes it.  Her ex-boyfriend on the other hand, can rot under a rock!



she looked SO different! like so much more older and mature.... i was like "that's the girl with the twins???????"

and yea.. danielle... no words. according to teenmomtalk she hasn't even seen her son for at least over a month. her son lives with her MOM and her MOM is taking care of him. she just up and left one day and never came back.  when i had read those updates i couldn't even think of who that girl was and then during the episode last night i was like "OMG THAT's her?!?" and i had to get online real quick and look for those updates.  for awhile i was thinking "wow... good for her!" until i realized she was the one i had read things about basically abandoning her son. 

overall.... i thought most of the girls were doing fairly ok. better than the last bunch. 

the girl with the boyfriend Hiro(?).... i was kinda sad for her... she obviously doesn't want to be with him but i guess she probably feels stuck since he's providing for them. they look like an odd couple though. he looks like he's 10.


----------



## MM83

http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2012/03/21/jenelle-evans-breast-implants-teen-mom-2/

Janelle is getting breast implants. Unfortunately, I doubt that will help her mental stability or her looks. 

And the 4th season of Teen Mom (1) will be the last.

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/teen-mom-1s-fourth-season-will-be-its-last-2012163

Re: Where are They Now?

Jamie and Ryan- Um, I thought I read recently that she left him because of super serious drug use. 

Izabella- God, she's a pretty girl. However, I cringed for the whole recap, Tiffany necklace, puppet boyfriend and parents, Abercrombie and a Benz (never mind it was in horrible condition and old as dirt). I'd say that's an accurate life for a teen mom.


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> she looked SO different! like so much more older and mature.... i was like "that's the girl with the twins???????"
> 
> and yea.. danielle... no words. according to teenmomtalk she hasn't even seen her son for at least over a month. her son lives with her MOM and her MOM is taking care of him. she just up and left one day and never came back.  when i had read those updates i couldn't even think of who that girl was and then during the episode last night i was like "OMG THAT's her?!?" and i had to get online real quick and look for those updates.  for awhile i was thinking "wow... good for her!" until i realized she was the one i had read things about basically abandoning her son.
> 
> overall.... i thought most of the girls were doing fairly ok. better than the last bunch.
> 
> the girl with the boyfriend Hiro(?).... i was kinda sad for her... she obviously doesn't want to be with him but i guess she probably feels stuck since he's providing for them. *they look like an odd couple though. he looks like he's 10.*



uh, yeah!!! and what's up with him buying a BMW SUV??? he works at CVS and has a GED??? how do they afford that?

I thought the girl with the twins doing an awesome job!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

So apparently some girl in my little tiny town of Green River, WY is on season four of 16 & Pregnant and apparently MTV was filming at the fashion show we were at last weekend because she was a model. She's already got an "official" facebook page. Sad that it's like a fan page and something to be proud of.


----------



## ILuvShopping

pursegrl12 said:


> uh, yeah!!! and what's up with him buying a *BMW SUV??? he works at CVS and has a GED??? how do they afford that?*
> 
> I thought the girl with the twins doing an awesome job!!!




is that was it was???? after they showed the vehicle in my head i thought "wait a minute..... that looks REALLY nice" and i wanted to rewind (but couldn't) to see what kind it was.  i had a delayed reaction to it lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

it was a Mercedes.  But either way, I was shocked too. I'm going to assume, their teen mom fees helped pay for it


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> So apparently some girl in my little tiny town of Green River, WY is on season four of 16 & Pregnant and apparently MTV was filming at the fashion show we were at last weekend because she was a model. She's already got an "official" facebook page. Sad that it's like a fan page and something to be proud of.



can you tell by the previews which one she is??


----------



## buzzytoes

ILuvShopping said:


> can you tell by the previews which one she is??


 
I am pretty sure she is the one that says "Don't expect me to be here when you get back." I don't know her personally so it's hard for me to recognize her. Her name is Katie Yeager and her public FB page is https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Katie-Yeager-16-and-Pregnant-Season-4-Official/210365209022484


----------



## mundodabolsa

MM83 said:


> http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2012/03/21/jenelle-evans-breast-implants-teen-mom-2/
> 
> Janelle is getting breast implants. Unfortunately, I doubt that will help her mental stability or her looks.



as I was on the treadmill this morning this came up on the ticker on E!.  it confused me sooo much as to why janelle consulting to have breast implant surgery = ticker-worthy news.  bizarre.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm sad that it's gonna be the last season for the original teen mom cast. They are the only girls that i'm interested in. 

And has anyone seen Catelynn's twitter? Her profile pic is a pic of her, carly and tyler and it has a caption that says 'family' and under her name it says 'mom' and under tylers it says 'dad'. Umm, is that not kinda disrespectful towards Carly's actual parents? I just don't think they get it. They are not her parents. They gave her up for adoption. 

I really like both of them but they need to move on and accept that Carly is not their child.


----------



## Heath-kkf

DC-Cutie said:


> it was a Mercedes.  But either way, I was shocked too. I'm going to assume, their teen mom fees helped pay for it



I don't think so I just think their family/families have money. I heard MTV only pays about 10K for each girls episode of '16 and pregnant'.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think i read on teenmomtalk that all of the teen mom's except the originals dont' get paid that much.  apparently jenelle and leah asked for more money but were told no and they threatened to quit. it was also said that nearly all of the girls are on public assistance since they don't make much money.  then something about how they can't have real jobs because of their filming schedule.


----------



## lovedove

Heath-kkf said:


> I don't think so I just think their family/families have money. I heard MTV only pays about 10K for each girls episode of '16 and pregnant'.


 
I think she (sorry, forgot her name) said he sold his orange car and used the money to buy a family car.


----------



## MM83

Holy crap! How old is Danielle's Dad?! He looks like he's my age (which I suppose is entirely possible) and could be her boyfriend.


----------



## ILuvShopping

MM83 said:


> Holy crap! How old is Danielle's Dad?! He looks like he's my age (which I suppose is entirely possible) and could be her boyfriend.



i was kinda thinking the same thing........


----------



## candy2100

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i was kinda thinking the same thing........



I think he looks so young because he was a teen dad.


----------



## ILuvShopping

candy2100 said:


> I think he looks so young because he was a teen dad.



but her mom doesn't look that young!
which is strange because there was another girl on that episode where they actually talked about how her parents were teen parents and her dad also looked really young but her mom didn't (although that girl's mom looked way younger than danielle's mom)


----------



## MM83

YES! Her mom is haggard. Her Dad looks like he's in his 20s. 

Maybe it's the added stress a woman goes through having a child so young and losing her childhood. Her Dad also seemed pretty immature.


----------



## pursegrl12

i think danielle's parents are probably mid 30's? except her mom looks 40 and her dad looks 28-29....he dad seemed way immature though!


----------



## michie

I'm surprised how old all of the their moms look, especially the ones who say they were teens too. I always think, "Damn, were you fourteen ninety-two when you got knocked up???!"


----------



## ILuvShopping

new season starts now!


----------



## ILuvShopping

what a great start to the season... this girl isn't taking this serious at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish young people will learn that it's cheaper to buy condoms and birth control...


----------



## buzzytoes

Ooooh I wonder if the next one is the girl from where I live - her name is Katie so unless there are two Katies it must be her.


----------



## buzzytoes

That baby's head was almost as big as his Mom's. What a big guy!!!!


----------



## Heath-kkf

Hah, stupid girl didn't use the pill because she didn't want to gain weight. How is she going to look now in her cheerleading outfit with stretchmarks and a big o' c-section scar?


----------



## Heath-kkf

buzzytoes said:


> Ooooh I wonder if the next one is the girl from where I live - her name is Katie so unless there are two Katies it must be her.



Are you from out west somewhere? I thought the Katie girl was from Colorado or Wyoming that area.


----------



## buzzytoes

Heath-kkf said:


> Are you from out west somewhere? I thought the Katie girl was from Colorado or Wyoming that area.



I'm in Wyoming. She said she was from Rock Springs, which is 11 miles away but I could have sworn she was from here. I don't know her personally so I have no idea. She's acting like an entitled brat though and I don't know wtf her parents, or his, were thinking when they thought it would be a good idea for her to live with them. Maybe that came about after she got pregnant but still.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yep she's definitely here in Green River. Their "chauffeur" is a realtor I used to work with a lot when I worked at the title company. Wasn't really expecting to see anyone I knew.


----------



## michie

Heath-kkf said:


> Hah, stupid girl didn't use the pill because she didn't want to gain weight. How is she going to look now in her cheerleading outfit with stretchmarks and a big o' c-section scar?



That sounds as dumb as Farrah not wanting to breastfeed because she didn't want her breasts to sag! And, remember her mama was egging it on!!?!


----------



## buzzytoes

Her midwife is the lady that has delivered for a couple of my friends as well. This is weird.

I don't understand why she went to prom with her friends instead of her boyfriend?


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> I'm in Wyoming. She said she was from Rock Springs, which is 11 miles away but I could have sworn she was from here. I don't know her personally so I have no idea. *She's acting like an entitled brat though and I don't know wtf her parents, or his, were thinking when they thought it would be a good idea for her to live with them.* Maybe that came about after she got pregnant but still.



agreed. the whole time i was thinking "she sure expects a lot". her boyfriend made some good money from a VERY tough job and all she could do was whine that she was sitting home alone?? a HOME that SHE demanded from him. 

and i'd like to know why their parents agreed to let them live together (before getting pregnant). was she not getting along with her parents?? i would think something was happening there especially when his parents already had 2 young kids. why would they just say "oh yes! come live with us!"

and THEN when she was talking to the counselor at her HS about her college plan, she said she had seen herself going to school and being single. i wonder what her boyfriend thinks about that. he wasn't in her 10 year plan.

two pluses from these girls.... they didnt' mumble and you could understand them clearly. i already want to a see a 'where are they now' from the  blonde hair cheerleader. she seemed determined to keep her life going.


----------



## buzzytoes

She is still in college apparently so that is a bonus. They must have been filming for the "Where Are They Now" episode when they filmed the runway show that she is in. 

I don't know why she talked about her bf "transferring" to Denver either because that mine has no facilities in Denver. When they filmed the original episode I don't think she was quite understanding the whole "baby comes first" motto. I mean it's great that she was going to college but she seemed to think nothing would change and she would still carry on like she didn't have a whole new human being to think about.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

^^^ If I had to hear them say "Denver" one more time, I was going to scream. 


LOL


----------



## buzzytoes

For real. There are other cities in the country, let alone the world!


----------



## Chantilly0379

buzzytoes said:


> That baby's head was almost as big as his Mom's. What a big guy!!!!


 


OMG!  That's exactly what I posted on my facebook!  Just looking at this girl made me hurt, she was so HUGE!  Then when they said, they would have to take the baby from her b/c he was too big, I was look "no really"!


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> For real. There are other cities in the country, let alone the world!



out of curiosity how far is denver??  curious since she practically demanded her friend from there drive up when she was in labor lol


----------



## buzzytoes

ILuvShopping said:


> out of curiosity how far is denver?? curious since she practically demanded her friend from there drive up when she was in labor lol


 

It's five hours away. That's why her Mom or friend said "It might take her awhile to get here." Not a short drive!


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> It's five hours away. That's why her Mom or friend said "It might take her awhile to get here." Not a short drive!



oh wow! the way she talked about denver you think it was an hour away or something lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Yeah, no!!

Salt Lake is 2.5 hours away. A lot of women go down there to have babies. I am kind of surprised she stayed here but I suppose she probably didn't have much of a choice. I wonder whose insurance paid for the birth since she wasn't living with either parent. Makes me wonder if either of them have insurance.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i thought it was really rude of her to just suddenly say to her mom "in a couple years i'm moving to denver and i'm never coming back"


----------



## Heath-kkf

No one has posted here in awhile but I thought I would make a general comment about the last couple of girls. 

Maybe I am naive, but I can't believe the severe lack of thought for the consequences of having unprotected sex (thought MTV was supposed to be cracking down on that and not casting girls who weren't using protection but anyway). I mean, the one girl was living in her mothers house and sharing a bedroom with her sister for pete's sake. Where did she think she would put her baby if she got pregnant? 

Where is the forethought not to have unprotected sex with someone you wouldn't want a child with? For example, the baby dad on tonight's episode is a drug addict and the like. 

I know I was young once and a few times potentially risked pregnancy but I guess it just scares me looking at it more from a parental perspective. (I have a stepdaughter who is in her preteen years now).

I know if I had a daughter like some of these girls on the show I would not trust them with any form of birth control short of the shot or implant. It sure seems like many teenage girls don't even really fear becoming pregnant anymore. "I'll just figure it out if it happens."


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was effing scared sh!tless of pregnancy when i was in high school and college... and still now that i'm almost 30 lol
apparently the articles in seventeen and cosmo scared the pants on me lol


----------



## Heath-kkf

Wow, a 90 minute episode and they jump in right at 37 weeks? Ok, are they going to say how they got pregnant being her mom had taken her to get birth control?


----------



## gsmom

Anyone else watching this nightmare?


----------



## ILuvShopping

guess this one is more about what happens after the baby is born. with the possible adoption and all.


----------



## ILuvShopping

this is one reason i never want to birth a child. they always show these girls crying because of the pain! how does this not scare the crap out of a teenager?? lol


----------



## gsmom

That girl has no self respect...chasing that douche down during labor!


----------



## Heath-kkf

ILuvShopping said:


> this is one reason i never want to birth a child. they always show these girls crying because of the pain! how does this not scare the crap out of a teenager?? lol



Which is what every episode should be,really, instead of showing their baby showers, high school proms, cage fighting, etc. Things that don't show anything towards the difficulty of being a parent.

But, yes, this episode has definitely been a train wreck. I guess she said she took an anti-biotic and had a condom break -- which if you believe -- should scare young girls that no birth control is 100% effective.

I just don't understand what this girl was doing the 36 weeks BEFORE they started filming and why she wasn't pricing out daycare then instead of when the baby was 1 month old.


----------



## ILuvShopping

you have a very valid point there. for about a min it was all pain and scary and then miraculously the baby was born and everything was ok! the boyfriend was there... they were all happy as a family... with the nice music and all.... to make all the teenage girls go "awwwwwwwww"


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yeah, well, everyone also loves a puppy dog until the novelty wears off. I know a baby is a little different but a lot of the teen dads don't treat them any differently then a new puppy dog. Once they start "peeing on the carpet" or "chewing on everything" they don't much care to be around the responsibility. Obviously, I am using the phrases in quotes as comparisons to changing poopy diapers and cleaning up baby vomit. (and generally being tied down to caring for an infant)

Oh, and never rely on a crack addict to show up on time to watch a baby like they say.


----------



## ILuvShopping

omg.. this dude is so high during this conversation....


----------



## ILuvShopping

or all his brain cells are just dead.


----------



## Heath-kkf

The kid may be a druggie but in many ways he had more sense then this girl.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I love how she says "arabella" like the month old baby can control her crying in any way.


----------



## pursegrl12

So she thought it was a good idea to have a crack head watch her baby whole she worked?? That's smart.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Ok, I could write a million comments about this episode whereas I felt some of the other episodes were on the boring side but I'm going to call it a night. 

To anyone who casually watches the show, this episode "Alex" is worth DVRing. It's one of the more dramatic episodes and it actually shows the financial and emotional difficulty of being a teen parent which I feel many of the other girls' episodes failed to do. It should also raise a discussion point with teenagers that no birth control is 100% effective.


----------



## Heath-kkf

pursegrl12 said:


> So she thought it was a good idea to have a crack head watch her baby whole she worked?? That's smart.



I think this girl wanted so badly for things to work out that she allowed it to significantly cloud her judgment.


----------



## gsmom

It disgusts me how many of these teen "moms" use these little newborn babies as some type of crutch or bandaide, like a tool to fix a broken relationship. It's vile.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> I love how she says "arabella" like the month old baby can control her crying in any way.



my cousin and her husband used to do that to their kids when they were little babies too. it would drive me nuts! they'd be fussing and they'd all be like "[child's name].... you know mommy and daddy don't like it when you act like this.... you need to stop...."
i can't remember if it was their first or second child that i experienced them doing that. they would talk to their 6 month old child as if it were a 6 year old lol


----------



## xsophiag

i couldnt believe that she called her child a mistake.. and the guy was just horrible this episode.. SMH


----------



## lv_forever

pursegrl12 said:


> So she thought it was a good idea to have a crack head watch her baby whole she worked?? That's smart.



Alex's episode was the worst.  Wow... She really has no clue.  she kept saying that she needed to talk to the bf about what to do with the baby even when he had told her numerous times that he wanted adoption.  It was like she thought they didn't have a discussion because she did not get the answer she wanted.  As high as he was, he was pretty clear that he wanted adoption.  

And yeah, i was shaking my head when she was like 'arabella' to a month old as if that would make any difference.  Gosh, she is my least favorite of all 16 and pregnant girls.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I feel this show has "jumped the shark" somewhat. There are some 'good' stories in there occasionally but most of the episodes this season have been on the boring side, IMO. Hardly anyone even comments anymore in this thread.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm already highly annoyed at this episode. 
another girl that mumbles.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I know I can hardly tell what she is saying .. yes, I'm watching because there's not much else on


----------



## ILuvShopping

what was last week's about? i missed it and on-demand is being on their episodes.


----------



## Heath-kkf

It was about an interracial couple. The girl was bi-racial (black) and the guy was white. The girls mom was white but for some reason the show portrayed that her family did not like him partially because he was white? I don't know I couldn't get into it last week. Only watched a few minutes of it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh yea i remember the previews. i was kind of interested to see that one. wonder how long it will take for on-demand to put it up. i think they're only up to episode 4 right now.

last's night episode was ehhhhhhh. i mostly stopped paying attention halfway through. the only 'problems' in their life was that she couldn't trust her mom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> oh yea i remember the previews. i was kind of interested to see that one. wonder how long it will take for on-demand to put it up. i think they're only up to episode 4 right now.
> 
> last's night episode was ehhhhhhh. i mostly stopped paying attention halfway through. the only 'problems' in their life was that she couldn't trust her mom.



The girl looked so sad and extremely worried when her mom didn't pick up the phone while watching the baby.

I didn't catch the whole episode, but did her mother have some kind of drug use issues?


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> The girl looked so sad and extremely worried when her mom didn't pick up the phone while watching the baby.
> 
> I didn't catch the whole episode, but did her mother have some kind of drug use issues?



i think all new mom's are like that though, aren't they? extremely worried the first time they go out without their baby. at least that's what i gather from things i read and see (i'm not a mom).
although it was stupid for her mom to not even call her back.


and yea i think her mom had drug issues, i wasn't paying close enough attention either! lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> i think all new mom's are like that though, aren't they? extremely worried the first time they go out without their baby. at least that's what i gather from things i read and see (i'm not a mom).
> although it was stupid for her mom to not even call her back.
> 
> 
> and yea i think her mom had drug issues, i wasn't paying close enough attention either! lol



oh, yes.  I think new moms's are like that.  But her look was probably because she knows her mother has issues, coupled with the fact that she wasn't answering the phone.  So many thoughts were probably running through her head.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea, i was fully expecting her to burst into tears and demand to go home.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yeah, the episode wasn't that compelling I only have two comments about it, really.

1) The uber contrived birth control discussion was so redneck it was entertaining

2) I felt the show glamorized her pregnancy with the scene showing her ultrasound


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea those two were practically all set.  free housing, free labor to help them fix it up, free appliances, no worries in the world except her mom.
i remember them slightly talking about her schooling but even that didn't seem to be a huge issue.


----------



## Heath-kkf

ILuvShopping said:


> oh yea i remember the previews. i was kind of interested to see that one. wonder how long it will take for on-demand to put it up. i think they're only up to episode 4 right now.
> 
> last's night episode was ehhhhhhh. i mostly stopped paying attention halfway through. the only 'problems' in their life was that she couldn't trust her mom.



you can't watch the episodes on your computer through mtv.com?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> you can't watch the episodes on your computer through mtv.com?



oh i can, but it's a tiny 14" laptop. much rather watch it on my 42 inch tv 

sometimes i'll hook up my computer to my tv via Hdmi cable even that's a hassle sometimes.


----------



## Heath-kkf

oh, ok ... well, I have comcast and it's available now for me .. its possible they become available after the following week's episode has aired


----------



## ILuvShopping

i kinda forgot about teen mom talk for awhile so i went to go read a little bit.
janelle and kieffer are apparently back together and living together. shockingly kieffer has a job.

finale season of teen mom 1 will start in june
teen mom 2 will have at least 2 more seasons


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh and leah and her new boyfriend/finance are now married, after they broke up for like a month or so.


----------



## Heath-kkf

ILuvShopping said:


> finale season of teen mom 1 will start in june
> teen mom 2 will have at least 2 more seasons



It will be the 4th season of teen mom, correct? and 2 more seasons of teen mom 2 will make 4 seasons for that so it makes sense ... after that they aren't exactly "teen" moms anymore...

I have heard a lot that the girl in the first episode of this season of 16 & pregnant will be on the 3rd teen mom ... I kind of hope not her story is not so compelling to me. She was the blond girl from Oklahoma who didn't want to use birth control pills because she didn't want to gain weight.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> It will be the 4th season of teen mom, correct? and 2 more seasons of teen mom 2 will make 4 seasons for that so it makes sense ... after that they aren't exactly "teen" moms anymore...
> 
> I have heard a lot that the girl in the first episode of this season of 16 & pregnant will be on the 3rd teen mom ... I kind of hope not her story is not so compelling to me. She was the blond girl from Oklahoma who didn't want to use birth control pills because she didn't want to gain weight.



yea you're probably right, that would be 4 seasons for each. 
sounds like some from the original might 'break off' and still appear on tv somehow. 

so far i liked that episode this season the best. she irritated the crap out of me at the beginning because she was so nonchalant about the whole ordeal but she was the most entertaining out of the group so far.  And she didn't mumble!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

darn it - my on-demand is only up to the episode of the girl with the cracked out boyfriend! the one that wanted to get her own dance studio.


----------



## hle

This show has a lot of funny pictures on 9gag lol


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## ILuvShopping

that looks like jenelle's head on chelsea's body.


----------



## Heath-kkf

2 episodes of '16 & preg' on tonight ... seems they are pushing the premiere of the final season of 'Teen Mom' up to June 12th. A trailer was released online today.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh i finally saw the episode of the black girl with the white boyfriend!  that was a pretty sad episode..... just in all sorts of ways.


----------



## RedDuchess

I'm watching now, Iman seems like such a nice young man who really wants to do the right thing, having a baby is a ton of work and the sad thing is there are much older men who also get afraid and abandon their responsibilities too, my heart really goes out to this young mom........and ok I get it already MTV last season of Teen Mom, I dodnt need anymore commercials!!!


----------



## michie

What happened with the girl's family last night. I ran to take a shower and came back to her crying in bed that "everyone had left her". Did the mom move away or did the sister move across the street to the mom's place?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was SUPER confused by the 2nd episode last night.
where did her mom live?  Why were her and her sister living at the grandparents house??

although i'm glad the boyfriend finally stepped up. i hope he was able to find a job. 
the sister totally moved out because she was jealous.


----------



## ILuvShopping

michie said:


> What happened with the girl's family last night. I ran to take a shower and came back to her crying in bed that "everyone had left her". Did the mom move away or did the sister move across the street to the mom's place?



for some reason (that i missed), her and her sister were living with their grandparents. when the boyfriend finally showed up, it just happened to be the day before she was going back to school. her sister said she was sick and didn't go to school with her. her boyfriend picked her up and told her that her sister un-enrolled from school and was moving back to their mom's.  the girl was upset because no one had talked to her about it and now her sister was just gone.


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:


> i was SUPER confused by the 2nd episode last night.
> where did her mom live?  Why were her and her sister living at the grandparents house??
> 
> although i'm glad the boyfriend finally stepped up. i hope he was able to find a job.
> *the sister totally moved out because she was jealous.*



YES & YES!! 

They lived with the grands because the mom had 3 small kids at home and it seemed that the house would be crowded with them there, too. 

But, am I mistaken? Didn't the mom live nearby/across the street?


----------



## RedDuchess

ILuvShopping said:


> i was SUPER confused by the 2nd episode last night.
> where did her mom live? Why were her and her sister living at the grandparents house??
> 
> although i'm glad the boyfriend finally stepped up. i hope he was able to find a job.
> the sister totally moved out because she was jealous.


 
The mom lived closeby, apparently when the oldest was 7 they were sent to live with their dad in CA, they originally moved to Tennessee to be close to and live with their mom, but with two small children there was not enough space so they moved with their maternal grandparents.

The boyfriend seems like a nice young man who is trying..judging by how articulate and serious in tone he was, the sister was not jealous, in the traditional sense, she was moreso being spoiled and didn't want to stick around to see how she would fit into her sister's life once the father arrived, she and the mother enjoyed the daughter's co-dependency on them



ILuvShopping said:


> for some reason (that i missed), her and her sister were living with their grandparents. when the boyfriend finally showed up, it just happened to be the day before she was going back to school. her sister said she was sick and didn't go to school with her. her boyfriend picked her up and told her that her sister un-enrolled from school and was moving back to their mom's. the girl was upset because no one had talked to her about it and now her sister was just gone.


 
Why the mother would let the child un-enroll is insane to me, she clearly just wants childcare and her daughter's to be up under her, her attitude towards Iman and her daughter needing to let go was a clear indication of her bitterness towards men and an example of what a lot of women do, wanting their daughter to give up on the men on their lives with a "we don't need him attitude", really sad


----------



## ILuvShopping

that's bizarre if the mom lived nearby, then why did the sister drop out of school? and why was it the end of the world that her sister wasn't living there anymore?
i thought her mom lived in california but then thought how it was super odd that her sister was just gone and then instantly her mom and sister were there.

i think now i'm just perplexed about that whole situation....lol

her mom was SOOOOO dramatic. omg....i've never been in their situation but i kept thinking that her mom needed to pull herself together after the birth. she was a freaking basketcase.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Ok, I don't understand why this latest girl was induced? The baby barely weighed 6 1/2 pounds. She was only at a 3 when she went to the hospital why didn't they send her butt home instead of inducing her?


----------



## ILuvShopping

i totally missed that part. 
how old was this girl? 16 or 17? and her boyfriend was 4 years older...20 or 21... why was he living at her mom's house???? he was living there before she got pregnant.


----------



## Heath-kkf

he had been deployed overseas and then when he got back he moved in with her and her family ... apparently it was the whole "didn't get along with his own parents" excuse ... but glad for them that they didn't buy a house before he lost his job!

oh, she was probably 17 since she was a senior in high school before dropping out to just get a GED instead


----------



## keb7332

At the beginning of the episode Devon said she was 16, and her boyfriend was four years older, which would make him 20. It reminded me of a show I saw about guys who were registered sex offenders because their girlfriends were 15 or 16 while they were 18 or 19. The age difference just didn't set right with me, since she was a minor under 18 and her boyfriend is old enough to be deployed and buy a house.


----------



## buzzytoes

Is anyone watching tonight? I missed the first 15 minutes so I don't know how the baby daddy died but this poor girl is breaking my heart. She is in the hospital for her last two months because of early contractions. I know she is young but what a sad situation.


----------



## buzzytoes

Where the hell did they find this therapist?? I wonder if she got her degree from a TV commercial.


----------



## slang

buzzytoes said:


> Is anyone watching tonight? I missed the first 15 minutes so I don't know how the baby daddy died but this poor girl is breaking my heart. She is in the hospital for her last two months because of early contractions. I know she is young but what a sad situation.



He drown while all were together at the beach, the life guard was able to rescue the girl, but not him...her Mum was with them that day and saw it all - that is why she is also so emotional about his death

This episode was very sad to watch


----------



## ILuvShopping

that episode was super sad


----------



## ILuvShopping

and it sounded like they didn't even find his body till later.


----------



## ILuvShopping

although the relationship was a little weird... but i guess no more weird than caitlyn and tyler.

she started hanging out at her aunt and uncle's house and met her boyfriend/fiance.  her boyfriend/fiance was the brother of her uncle.


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> although the relationship was a little weird... but i guess no more weird than caitlyn and tyler.
> 
> she started hanging out at her aunt and uncle's house and met her boyfriend/fiance.  her boyfriend/fiance *was the brother of her uncle*.



so her uncle? or was her uncle related by marriage?


----------



## ILuvShopping

pursegrl12 said:


> so her uncle? or was her uncle related by marriage?



i believe so, unless her aunt wasn't married to him, but i know they lived together. but she kept saying "my aunt" when she talked about their house.
the 'uncle' was just by marriage.  i think... i'm not sure they ever said if the aunt was the mom's sister or her dad's sister or something.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe she will finally be able to get her act together. Amber Portwood sentenced to five years in prison, after she asked the judge to revoke her plea agreement. 

http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/05/teen-mom-amber-portwood-sentenced-prison/


----------



## pursegrl12

buzzytoes said:
			
		

> Maybe she will finally be able to get her act together. Amber Portwood sentenced to five years in prison, after she asked the judge to revoke her plea agreement.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/05/teen-mom-amber-portwood-sentenced-prison/



Wow!! She chose jail over her daughter, she doesn't deserve that child at all. Hope she  never gets her back.


----------



## luvs*it*

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe she will finally be able to get her act together. Amber Portwood sentenced to five years in prison, after she asked the judge to revoke her plea agreement.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2012/06/05/teen-mom-amber-portwood-sentenced-prison/


 
*~*I do not understand Amber's choice at all. She will have to give up drugs while in prison anyway, so why would she choose to give up her freedom? She is a mess.  I really hope she gets it together.*~*


----------



## mcb100

Amber seems like she's never willing to admit that she needs help, or get the help she needs. In my honest opinion, she needs to see a psychiatrist (I've benefited from one before), she needs to go to rehab, and she needs to stop dating guys that are wrong to date when you have a child. (Like that one guy she dated when Leah was still around her? Uhhmm, I'm not saying he was horrible or anything, but I generally think that when you have a child you should try to date people who don't have a criminal record. For her, it would be the best thing to do.)


----------



## ILuvShopping

that reunion show was lame.... they didn't even show all of the girls!!

they did say 3 (or 4?) or those girls would be on teen mom 3.


----------



## ILuvShopping

the only thing that stuck out to me is that the girl who had the boyfriend/fiance that died is now engaged to someone else.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yeah, a couple of the girls all they talked about was birth control for half their segment. I guess its a necessary topic but especially with the McKenzie girl it shows her episode was not so dramatic. 

With 12 girls this season, MTV came up short on running time so they had to edit a few girls out. They should have edited that Myranda girl out instead of Hope, IMO. But the girls segments will be posted online to see. 

There will be 4 girls on 'Teen Mom 3', per the usual. Rumors are that McKenzie, Katie, and Alex will be 3 of the girls on it. 

Although they were shown together on the reunion, the blond girl who was a cage fighter announced yesterday that her and her boyfriend Forest are no longer.


----------



## ILuvShopping

the cage fighter girl bugged me during the reunion. 

oh yea and makenzie's mom that didn't want her to get birth control because she didn't want them having sex.. uhhh wake up mom! she's doing it AND without protection. educate your kid.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hmmmm I wonder if they were filming for Teen Mom then when they were here back in March. Would they have filmed already? I watched cuz I wanted to see if I could find myself in the background footage but all they showed was old stuff. Katie still annoys me, talking about how she worries about his job every day and how she doesn't want to hear that the ambulances came to his work. We have had TWO fatalities in the ten years I've been here, and those were not even at the mine that he works at. Working at the coal mine here is not like working at the coal mines in Virginia and Utah where they mine in mountains. DH's mine (not a coal mine) has had one fatality and that was actually because the guy had a heart attack after a cave in and they were not able to get him to the surface quickly enough to save him. She still seems all about herself. She should be thankful her boyfriend has stuck around, unlike the other guys who left their girlfriends to raise their babies alone.


----------



## ILuvShopping

and she said she was going to school too, right??

out of curiosity, how much money does a person make working in the mines?


----------



## buzzytoes

Yes she's going to the local community college - I am thinking if she is going full time she would only have one year left since she graduated in 2011.

I think they top out at $36/hour at DH's mine for the hourly people. He also gets an extra $1.50/hour for working underground, then some paychecks are 36 hours and some are 48 depending on his days off. Some of the mines keep their overtime open a lot as well. I would guess since he just started there last year, at a minimum he is probably grossing about $60K a year without OT, then once he tops out (probably after about five years) he would be making around $100K without OT. They tend to have really great benefits (DH pays like $30 a month for insurance) as well. Cost of living is rather low around here as well.


----------



## ILuvShopping

wow.... i'd say they're doing fairly well for themselves being that young then!
i can only dream of making $60k a year lol


----------



## buzzytoes

They are good jobs and coveted around here. DH never works more than 14 days a month, but he does work graveyards as well as days so it's a tradeoff. 

I can't even imagine why on earth they would have her on Teen Mom though. It's not like there's a lot happening here, but I guess they only want the drama that happens in your own house anyway so what does it matter that it's a  small town right?


----------



## ILuvShopping

new and finale season starts tonight for original moms


----------



## labelwhore04

ILuvShopping said:


> new and finale season starts tonight for original moms



yes finally, they're the only set of moms i care about.


----------



## PrettyInPink

My comments...
Amber is so crazy. I am so glad that she's going to be away from Leah. I feel sorry for Gary.

Catelynn and Tyler's birthday wishes for Carly were adorable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah's attitude is still funky as ever


----------



## michie

I can't believe Farrah's crazy azz was telling Sophia how Derek hid in her old bedroom closet and they "made" her in that bed...REALLY?!?! I know she doesn't understand, but *in my Wilona Woods voice* that's you---ON TAPE!! Her child will have the rest of her life to see that crap. UGH. 

Amber's storyline is SO SAD. Leah looks like a lost child. And, it's no better that Gary has the girl looking like Capt. Caveman most of the time, either. 

I LOVE Bentley! He is such a big boy and has so much personality. I really enjoy watching him.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Farrah's attitude is awful!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Amber needs serious help.  This does not need to be on camera.  Shame on MTV for showing this mess.


----------



## PrettyInPink

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Amber needs serious help.  This does not need to be on camera.  Shame on MTV for showing this mess.



I agree. This is so sad. And, MTV shouldn't be showing it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's time for bently to get rid of his pacifier. It's going to make the shape of his teeth odd and he'll have to wear braces.

Maci's skin is a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Amber needs serious help.  This does not need to be on camera.  Shame on MTV for showing this mess.



I agree. Amber should have gotten a lawyer to have the last year of her contract voided. MTV has exploited these girls from day one.


----------



## michie

I think Bentley's teeth have already arched. Lord, she's getting Bentley to talk to Kyle #icant. I'm dying laughing at this child!


----------



## kirsten

Macys skin looks awful this season.

Farrah is still a huge b****. Sophia is picking up an attitude just like her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I think Bentley's teeth have already arched. Lord, she's getting Bentley to talk to Kyle #icant. I'm dying laughing at this child!



I hate when parents do that


----------



## Belle49

Bentley is too cute for words, such a cute personality! He's really attached to Kyle huh? Farrah is just an awful person, catelyn and Tyler drive me bonkers lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catlynn dresses like an old woman.


----------



## michie

^What a match. Her as an old lady and Tyler as a small time white rapper from the 90's.


----------



## Lanier

pinklipgloss33 said:


> Amber needs serious help.  This does not need to be on camera.  Shame on MTV for showing this mess.



I completely agree. I only caught a little bit of the second episode, but during the scene where Amber was talking to the therapist about suicide, MTV put in drawings of two bears hugging (?) at the bottom of the screenshot. It was almost as if they were making light of the situation, and it really bothered me.


----------



## ILuvShopping

whaaat there was a 2nd episode?? 

i agree amber should have been kicked off the show. none of that needs to be on tv. she's a mess.

i actually thought farrah seemed a lot more calm. interesting to see her sister, she looks just like their mom!

and did anyone ever find out why farrah calls her dad by his first name? i would get it if she called both her parents by their names but i calls her mom 'mom'. 

sad to see how attached bentley was to kyle knowing that they're no longer together. must have been heart breaking for that kid to not see kyle anymore.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Yes...the first ep was at 10pm followed by second one at 11pm. But you can just catch the repeat. 

I agree Amber is just a mess. I didnt quite get why she was going in to rehab for substance abuse, they really glossed over it. We know she was arrested and she had a cocktail of pills that werent prescribed, so what was her substance abuse problem?  They made it seem like a Dr over prescribed meds for her vs like getting off oxy's or something. 

I had to FF ever freakin scene practically with Farrah. I cannot stand this rotten biatch! She is the worst human being on the planet for how she flies off the handle. She needs rehab more than Amber.  I couldnt believe how she was talking to the grave and made no effort to keep an eye on her kid. She had her back to her instead of spinning around to watch her kid. OMFG she is the worst mother too. 

Bentley is still adorable and Maci is a great mom. I thought she was pretty rude though to Ryan. You cant call someone up a half a day before and expect them to drop everything to be at your beck and call. 

ANd Tyler is such a cute boy. He really is.


----------



## Eclipse4

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> whaaat there was a 2nd episode??
> 
> i agree amber should have been kicked off the show. none of that needs to be on tv. she's a mess.
> 
> i actually thought farrah seemed a lot more calm. interesting to see her sister, she looks just like their mom!
> 
> and did anyone ever find out why farrah calls her dad by his first name? i would get it if she called both her parents by their names but i calls her mom 'mom'.
> 
> sad to see how attached bentley was to kyle knowing that they're no longer together. must have been heart breaking for that kid to not see kyle anymore.



Yep, the second episode was right after.

Farrah is just so rude. I don't think I heard her say please or thank you to Michael.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^Exactly...Farrah was like and guess what Michael you're going to go get a UHaul and drive across country for 5 days LOL! I would have been like yeah right moron!!  Why cant she be nice to these people. You can see how the parents kiss her butt and talk to her like walking on eggshells but she is just so rotten. Rotten to the core with a black heart! I despise her!


----------



## DC-Cutie

From the previews, Farrah should just sign over parental rights to her parents.  All of this going back and forth isn't good for Baby Goo.  She has an evil spirit.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm so irritated i didn't realize there was a 2nd episode. i ended up watching RHOC trying to fall asleep lol

amber's attitude seems to flare up just as easy as farrah's. she got mad at her friend when she said she hoped amber's potential roommate didn't have serious issues.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah is a cute little girl with her chubby cheeks!


----------



## Oogolly

Saw both episodes last night and I think Farrah is a brat and is a just plain flat out rude person with 0 respect for her parents and her daughter is already picking up on those same attitudes. Im sensing that Amber may have a pill/alcohol problem and hopefully rehab will help make her a better person but who knows.. 
Maci is well just Maci, not sure i would ever negotiate with my 2 yr old on whether or not he will go to daycare... and that paci!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oogolly said:


> Saw both episodes last night and I think Farrah is a brat and is a just plain flat out rude person with 0 respect for her parents and her daughter is already picking up on those same attitudes. Im sensing that Amber may have a pill/alcohol problem and hopefully rehab will help make her a better person but who knows..
> Maci is well just Maci, not sure i would ever negotiate with my 2 yr old on whether or not he will go to daycare... and that paci!



rehab didn't help Amber.  She's on her way to jail for 5 years!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catelynn and Tyler are expecting:

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/06/catelynn-lowell-teen-mom-expecting-tyler-baltierra


Teen Mom&#8217;s Catelynn Lowell is due to have her second child with fiancé Tyler Baltierra this winter.

Catelynn&#8217;s friend Jamie Pyrzewski says the reality star, 20, went though a gamut of feelings upon learning she's full with child, but ultimately wound up experiencing "complete joy" at the news.

&#8220;We were both quiet," Jamie told a magazine. "I asked how she felt about it. She said she was nervous and scared.&#8221;

PHOTOS: Teen Mom Makes A Splash In A Teeny Weenie Bikini

While Catelynn and Tyler in 2009 put their daughter Carly up for adoption, an insider told In Touch that &#8220;this time, [Carly] knew immediately that she wanted to keep the baby.

"She&#8217;s just so happy.&#8221;


----------



## Oogolly

You know i heard that about Amber but didnt know if it was just gossip or what. I also had a feeling that sometime soon Catelynn and Tyler would have another child.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow I wonder how Caitlyn's story is going to pan out with her being pregnant. I hope they are in a better position to keep and raise the baby now. Just cuz they're older doesn't mean they are any wiser.


----------



## Squirrellll

I watched it several years ago, and now it's too boring for me


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> Wow I wonder how Caitlyn's story is going to pan out with her being pregnant. I hope they are in a better position to keep and raise the baby now. Just cuz they're older doesn't mean they are any wiser.



did you see the house they're living in now?? that didn't look too shabby. nice furniture... nice tv....
although i guess now the MTV will stop coming in so will be interesting to see how they do. oh and tyler had a caddy??? it didn't look that old or beat up either.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Her story won't pan out so much as being televised since what they are airing now filmed last spring/summer.

Not sure whether I believe the story about Cate being pregnant or not until I hear it elsewhere? I know they are probably under contract that they can't say things until this season is over though. But Cate recently tweeted about not believing how much weight she has lost since last year and wanting to lose more.


----------



## Heath-kkf

I mean look how tiny she is. https://twitter.com/TylerBaltierra/status/212728978186829825/photo/1

If she is, she just have just found out and would she be telling people that soon?


----------



## labelwhore04

I would not be surprised if Catelynn was pregnant. They made it so obvious how much they wanted a baby after giving Carly up. I think they secretly regret the adoption. I do think they'd be really good parents though. They both are very loving and have a good head on their shoulders. 20 is still very young to have a child. They should've waited a few years when their life is more stable.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> I mean look how tiny she is. https://twitter.com/TylerBaltierra/status/212728978186829825/photo/1
> 
> If she is, she just have just found out and would she be telling people that soon?



wow - good for her! (on the weight loss)


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Heath-kkf said:


> I mean look how tiny she is. https://twitter.com/TylerBaltierra/status/212728978186829825/photo/1
> 
> If she is, she just have just found out and would she be telling people that soon?



WOW she looks great. Good for her! I always felt bad for her because she would say people on twitter were so mean to her and said Tyler should leave her because she was fat blah blah blah. So sad.  So I am real happy for her! They are just so cute together!


----------



## Heath-kkf

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-moms/news/teen-moms-catelynn-im-not-pregnant-2012136

"Teen Mom's Catelynn: I'm not pregnant."

I just couldn't see them going out and getting pregnant again right now especially after what they went through and with their plan to get married next summer.


----------



## Lanier

ILuvShopping said:


> and did anyone ever find out why farrah calls her dad by his first name? i would get it if she called both her parents by their names but i calls her mom 'mom'.



I *think* I read somewhere (maybe here?) that Farrah was taught at a young age to call her dad by his first name because her sister has a different dad, and her mom didn't want the sister to feel like she wasn't an equal part of the family.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Lanier said:


> I *think* I read somewhere (maybe here?) that Farrah was taught at a young age to call her dad by his first name because her sister has a different dad, and her mom didn't want the sister to feel like she wasn't an equal part of the family.



no wonder farrah seems so messed up.... her mom is a piece of work.


----------



## pollinilove

so whay cant the sister call mike dad also ? my friend married a man when her son was 10 he calls him dad and he is 13 now


----------



## ILuvShopping

pollinilove said:


> so whay cant the sister call mike dad also ? my friend married a man when her son was 10 he calls him dad and he is 13 now



that would be the natural thing.... makes you wonder if the disrespect farrah has for her dad is because of her mom telling her to do stuff like that.


----------



## Chanel522

I am absolutely shocked at how rude, disrespectful, ungrateful and nasty Farrah is to her parents.  Especially her father!!  When she told him, "Michael you'll drive the U-Haul for 5 days and I'll meet you down there..." I would have said, uhhhh nope.  Sorry.  She is horrible to him.  HORRIBLE!!  Yet she still expects that they will drop everything and help her when she needs it, but she still has the right to be a jerk to them.  I don't understand at all.  I literally had a hard time watching her because she was so a**y to her parents.  Poor Sophia.  She doesn't stand a chance.

Amber is a wreck and I wish they wouldn't even film her anymore.  When her cousin walked in did she really say, "What's up playa?"  OmG...I slapped my forehead and rolled my eyes.  Gary is SO overly patient with her and she is a lunatic.  Total and complete lunatic.  She wouldn't know what class or dignity was if it slapped her in the face and her rehab stint you can tell is such an act.  She's not getting any better.  All she did the whole time was talk in that dumb tone of voice and make those stupid faces...grrrr   It was no surprise that Leah didn't want to talk to her at first.  I wouldn't either.  All she does is yell and hit people and things and sit in bed or on the couch!!

Bentley is too adorable...I love him   He is the sweetest little boy and Maci really does seem to be calm and patient with him which you can see by how he acts.  He genuinely wanted to be with her and Kyle and not go to daycare so they obviously spend a lot of time with him which is awesome!  Maci is a little overbearing, but all in all she's not too bad.  Different hair color ever 3 minutes though...lol!

Catelynn and Tyler are so cute I wish the whole show was nothing but them.  I hope they stay together forever and have lots of babies of their own when they're ready because given what cards they've been dealt from parents to getting pregnant, etc, they both seem to have such good heads on their shoulders and they seem really grateful of all they have.  I do think they regret giving up Carly, but I can imagine that's normal and was a life changing decision forever.  Brandon and Theresa appear to be really comfortable with letting them stay involved with Carly so I hope it always stays that way.  These two are just precious.


----------



## labelwhore04

^I agree! I just watched the first episode last night.

Amber is just horrible. I feel so bad for Gary, he has to be attached to that lunatic for life. Leah is SO lucky to have Gary. He seems like such an amazing father. He's basically a single dad now and most guys would not step up the way he has.  He's always been great. I knew he was gonna be a great dad just from when i saw him on 16 and pregnant. Amber should be very grateful for him. If it wasn't for Gary, Leah would be in the care of CPS, awful. The way she treats him after everything he does is disgusting. She needs to realize that if it wasn't for him, her kid would be in the care of strangers so she needs to STFU and treat him with some respect. He was the one who had to step up as a parent because SHE didn't.

Farrah is just despicable as usual. Her attitude doesn't seem like it's going away anytime soon. She's just a brat and that's all i can really say. Her makeup also looks horrible this season. Way too much bronzer and she just looks oily.

Maci and Kyle are just too cute. She really seems like a good mom and i can't believe how good Kyle is with Bentley. Maci is very lucky to have someone like Kyle around. He seems really great. Bentley is so attached to him. I hope they don't break up. Bentley is the cutest kid ever. Every time i see him, it makes me want a baby so badly, he's just TOO adorable.

Catelynn and Tyler are loveable as always. They are both really smart and it's so nice to see how well they turned out despite their horrendous upbringing/parents. I'm surprised how open Brandon and Theresa are with them and letting them into Carly's life(not to mention having it all on camera). They truly must be very kindhearted people. I think there's a huge part of them(cate and ty) that wishes they kept Carly but deep down, i think they know it was the right decision. They wanted what's best for her and they knew they couldn't give her what she deserved at the time. I love them.

Maci and Catelynn are my favourite moms. Farrah p!sses me off and i honestly just skip through Ambers parts. All the kids are sooo cute, especially Bentley. Adorableee


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci and Kyle have broken up


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci and Kyle have broken up



nooooooo, aww really? poor bentley


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci and Kyle's relationship has always made me cringe.  It's like she made Kyle the daddy and forgot all about Ryan.  It was forced.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yeah, if you noticed most of their reunion scenes with Carly were shown through photographs. There was just a little video at the end showing the back of them sort of since B & T requested that the whole thing not be filmed.

And, yeah, Maci & Kyle were back and forth for awhile but finally broke up about a month ago or so. The same thing with Ryan and his GF that will be on this season. They have broke up and got back together a couple times.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think kyle and his gf might be back on right now....?? don't quote me on that as i can't keep up with all this breaking up and getting back together stuff lol

i think maci even had a new really short term boyfriend after kyle.


----------



## ILuvShopping

anyone know why teenmomtalk is not working??
nevermind, found the sorta answer lol


----------



## Heath-kkf

ILuvShopping said:


> anyone know why teenmomtalk is not working??
> nevermind, found the sorta answer lol



I was wondering the same thing if you would care to share.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Heath-kkf said:


> I was wondering the same thing if you would care to share.



it looks like there is a petition to get it shut down


----------



## ILuvShopping

Heath-kkf said:


> I was wondering the same thing if you would care to share.



from what i can tell from that girl's fb page it was just shut down randomly and she won't give any reason why.
lots of po'd people on her FB page because she's posting stuff on there but not giving any answers about the blog.

people are saying to go to teenmomjunkies instead.


----------



## prof ash

Isn't Farrah's sister younger than her? How would she have a different father if Farrah's biological father is married to her mom? If it is true, perhaps they weren't married and Debra had another relationship, or maybe cheated. Farrah calls her mom by her first name sometimes, too. The Kardashians call their mom by her name sometimes, too. Hm.


----------



## michie

I think Farrah's sister is older.


----------



## pollinilove

my mother in law got pissed off and scolded my son for calling me by my first name she told him to only call me mom


----------



## Heath-kkf

I think Farrah's sister is older, too. Seems to me she is. P.S. Heard Farrah is going to be an auntie.


----------



## prof ash

Oh my goodness she is!!!?? Well at least Sophia will have a cousin close in age to her


----------



## Heath-kkf

http://starcasm.net/archives/135256

Apparently is it sort of old news as she is due the end of June. And she is 5 years older than Farrah.


----------



## Belle49

Am I alone in wanting to punch Farrah god she is just awful


----------



## shoegal

No


----------



## MissCrystal

she got another dog !! oh my goodness.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci is a control freak. If its court ordered for a week away with Ryan, she needs to give them their time together. 

Farrah needs to be dropped kicked in the throat.


----------



## Eclipse4

Aww Leah looked cute with her hair in ponytails.


----------



## msspooky09

MissCrystal said:
			
		

> she got another dog !! oh my goodness.



Aaannnnddd she STILL does not know how to train it....  Someone needs to send her "Puppies for Dummies". It pees so she puts it in the crate? Smh.


----------



## alliemia

I like Farrah, but she's not a dog person. She gets them because they are cute in the store. But she's not treating them right. I wish she would have gotten the fish.


----------



## kirsten

Holy crap Farah did not get another dog. She is such an idiot. Gaah.


----------



## msspooky09

alliemia said:
			
		

> I like Farrah, but she's not a dog person. She gets them because they are cute in the store. But she's not treating them right. I wish she would have gotten the fish.



ITA. She has such little patience in general, I don't see how she has a baby, nvm a puppy!  I think being away from her parents and having to care for Sophia on her own is going to be a really rude awakening for her....


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci is a control freak. If its court ordered for a week away with Ryan, she needs to give them their time together.



i can't believe kyle told her "no that's not weird that you want to follow them on vacation"  he's nearly as bad as her. to the point where i'm surprised he hasn't asked for visitation rights since they broke up lol

at least ryan was the voice of reason but even he knew he coudln't stop her. 

it's not like they were taking a family vacation 2 hours away or something.


----------



## ILuvShopping

shame on that petshop person for selling that dog to farrrah. once farrah told her "yea we used to have one but it was too hyper, we need something more calm" the girl should have said "then you don't want a puppy"


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> i can't believe kyle told her "no that's not weird that you want to follow them on vacation"  he's nearly as bad as her. to the point where i'm surprised he hasn't asked for visitation rights since they broke up lol
> 
> at least ryan was the voice of reason but even he knew he coudln't stop her.
> 
> it's not like they were taking a family vacation 2 hours away or something.



and I take it Maci doesn't work or go to school anymore.  I'm serious, what in the world is happening to her face?


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> and I take it Maci doesn't work or go to school anymore.  *I'm serious, what in the world is happening to her face?*



i thought that too. she should have enough money to get some good skincare treatment.


----------



## ILuvShopping

and why is it she couldn take bentley to daycare but instead she was taking him to her moms.  what's the difference????

i fear for that boy when he's old enough to marry. maci is going to be the MIL from hell.


----------



## lovedove

ILuvShopping said:


> shame on that petshop person for selling that dog to farrrah. once farrah told her "yea we used to have one but it was too hyper, we need something more calm" the girl should have said "then you don't want a puppy"


 Even little Sophia was wise enough to pick a fish over a puppy!


----------



## Belle49

I'm trying to figure out what's going on with Maci's face as well, poor girl. At least Ryan's parents didn't seem bothered by it.
So Kyle & Maci are officially over? Him & Bentley have a great bond, that's sad.

Farrah is just an awful human being and that poor child is become as bratty and selfish as her mom (I hate to say that about a kid)


----------



## DC-Cutie

did you guys see the way Farrah was rolling her eyes when her father was asking questions about childcare?  I thought he was asking questions that every concerned grandparent would ask if their child up and moved to Florida without a support system.

She seems so annoyed with Michael, but has no problem asking him for help driving all the way to Florida.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's going on with Maci's face as well, poor girl. At least Ryan's parents didn't seem bothered by it.
> *So Kyle & Maci are officially over? *Him & Bentley have a great bond, that's sad.
> 
> Farrah is just an awful human being and that poor child is become as bratty and selfish as her mom (I hate to say that about a kid)



i think so, but i haven't been read up on the teen mom sites to read any differently yet. maybe i'll go do that now!


----------



## ILuvShopping

farrah's dad is a saint to just let her attitude slide off his back like that. he must have great experience from living with her mom.
although him offering to move down to florida made me side eye a bit. not that it wasn't a great offer, but not many parents would A. want to leave their spouse if they're in a happy marriage and B. be able to just pick up and move on a whim like that.

anyone know what he does for a job now?


----------



## lovedove

Belle49 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's going on with Maci's face as well, poor girl. At least Ryan's parents didn't seem bothered by it.
> So Kyle & Maci are officially over? Him & Bentley have a great bond, that's sad.
> 
> Farrah is just an awful human being and that *poor child is become as bratty and selfish as her mom (I hate to say that about a kid*)


 
I noticed that too when they were on the beach and Sophia wanted the kite, she was so demanding.  It looks like Farrah will get a taste of her own medicine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don't understand the logic behind Farrah's mother telling her to call Michael by his first name even though he is her biological father.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't understand the logic behind Farrah's mother telling her to call Michael by his first name even though he is her biological father.


 
This isn't a feasible sentence: logic + Farrah + Farrah's mother? 

Does not compute.  lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't understand the logic behind Farrah's mother telling her to call Michael by his first name even though he is her biological father.



it's best for everyone's brain if they try not to understand.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sarahloveslouis said:


> This isn't a feasible sentence: logic + Farrah + Farrah's mother?
> 
> Does not compute.  lol





ILuvShopping said:


> it's best for everyone's brain if they try not to understand.



You girls got me on that one


----------



## labelwhore04

What the hell is wrong with Farrah? Why is she so damn rude to her parents? I honestly feel like smacking her. Her behaviour is just disgusting. I get that her parents can be frustrating at times but she gives them attitude even when they're being normal, like when her dad was asking her what her plans were for the first few weeks in florida and she just rolled her eyes and was like "im just settling in obviously, etc etc giving him such attitude when he was just making conservation. Why is that necessary? Does she not realize that she's being hurtful? What have her parents done to make her hate them so much? It really p!sses me off that she does that in front of Sophia too. One day that will bite her in the a$s. She'll get a taste of her own medicine when her daughter starts to pick up her same disgusting behaviour. I wonder how she'll feel when Sophia talks to her like that. SMH. She's such a miserable person, i feel bad for her daughter.


----------



## jessobsession

I agree, I felt for her, losing her baby's father and all but she's so ungrateful it's frustrating!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lanier

ILuvShopping said:


> although him offering to move down to florida made me side eye a bit. not that it wasn't a great offer, but not many parents would A. want to leave their spouse if they're in a happy marriage and B. be able to just pick up and move on a whim like that.
> 
> anyone know what he does for a job now?



Well, Michael and Farrah's mom are divorced now, so maybe he is lonely?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Lanier said:


> Well, Michael and Farrah's mom are divorced now, so maybe he is lonely?



oh they are? i didn't realize that.  that makes sense then. i thought they had separated but gotten back together or something


----------



## Jeneen

+ 1,000,000 





labelwhore04 said:


> what the hell is wrong with farrah? Why is she so damn rude to her parents? I honestly feel like smacking her. Her behaviour is just disgusting. I get that her parents can be frustrating at times but she gives them attitude even when they're being normal, like when her dad was asking her what her plans were for the first few weeks in florida and she just rolled her eyes and was like "im just settling in obviously, etc etc giving him such attitude when he was just making conservation. Why is that necessary? Does she not realize that she's being hurtful? What have her parents done to make her hate them so much? It really p!sses me off that she does that in front of sophia too. One day that will bite her in the a$s. She'll get a taste of her own medicine when her daughter starts to pick up her same disgusting behaviour. I wonder how she'll feel when sophia talks to her like that. Smh. She's such a miserable person, i feel bad for her daughter.


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> did you guys see the way Farrah was rolling her eyes when her father was asking questions about childcare? I thought he was asking questions that every concerned grandparent would ask if their child up and moved to Florida without a support system.
> 
> She seems so annoyed with Michael, but has no problem asking him for help driving all the way to Florida.


 
Did she ask? I just heard her say "the plan is" and told him what he was going to be doing.


----------



## TokyoBound

AlovesJ said:


> Did she ask? I just heard her say "the plan is" and told him what he was going to be doing.



You're right, she didn't ask, she proclaimed "You're going to drive the moving truck down for 5 days, and I'm taking a plane."  I can't stand Farrah, I may even dislike her more than Amber and Jaenelle from Teen Mom 2.  I wish "Michael" (why won't she call him dad?!) and Farrah's mom would grow a backbone and tell Farrah to stop being such a self-entitled brat.  But they're probably terrified of alienating her because then they'd never get to see Sophia.


----------



## TokyoBound

ILuvShopping said:


> i thought that too. she should have enough money to get some good skincare treatment.


 Her skin is definitely having issues, but I commend her for being confident enough to go bare-faced in front of the camera.  She seems so down to earth and more concerned about caring for Bentley than dolling up.  Unlike Farrah, who is always overdone, and Amber, who wears fake eyelashes even when she's just home alone.


----------



## ILuvShopping

TokyoBound said:


> You're right, she didn't ask, she proclaimed "You're going to drive the moving truck down for 5 days, and I'm taking a plane."  I can't stand Farrah, I may even dislike her more than Amber and Jaenelle from Teen Mom 2.  I wish "Michael" (why won't she call him dad?!) and Farrah's mom would grow a backbone and tell Farrah to stop being such a self-entitled brat.  But they're probably terrified of alienating her because then they'd never get to see Sophia.



didn't her mom slap her in her original 16 and pregnant episode??

but i agree, they're letting things slide because they don't want her to keep sophia from them.


----------



## labelwhore04

TokyoBound said:


> You're right, she didn't ask, she proclaimed "You're going to drive the moving truck down for 5 days, and I'm taking a plane."  I can't stand Farrah, I may even dislike her more than Amber and Jaenelle from Teen Mom 2.  *I wish "Michael" (why won't she call him dad?!) and Farrah's mom would grow a backbone and tell Farrah to stop being such a self-entitled brat.  But they're probably terrified of alienating her because then they'd never get to see Sophia*.



Exactly. I'm sure they've told her off more than once. But Farrah is a horrible person and she would have no problem making sure they never saw her or Sophia again so they have to bite their tongue. It's a really unfortunate situation. I don't know what they did wrong as parents to make her behave the way she does. Maybe they always let her have her way as a child? It's sad that Farrah has all the power. I would cry everyday if my child ever turned out like her and spoke to me the way she speaks to her parents.

Also, i agree about disliking Farrah more than Amber. At least Amber has an excuse for her behaviour, she has actual mental issues. Depression is a serious thing and she has no support from family, etc. She probably didn't have the best childhood. In a way i kinda feel bad for Amber. She's such a b*tch but i think she has issues that go very deep. Having a child at 16 probably just added to all that. I remember when i heard she tried to commit suicide, that made me really sad. Her depression is worse than we all thought. I sincerely hope she can pull herself together for the sake of Leah.


----------



## ILuvShopping

not that i'm condoning farrah's behavior. but let's not forget the way her mom used to be. she did come at her with a knife or something like that.

her dad seems like a saint though. i blame her mom for the way she treats her dad.


----------



## pursegrl12

bottom line is they allowed farrah to treat them like **** her entire life and did nothing to correct it so i'm not surprised at how she acts towards them, they allow it! treat me like ****, sure we'll watch sofia! treat me like ****, sure i'll drive from indiana to florida! treat me like ****, sure we'll bend over backwards to cater to you. that never put their foor down with her.


----------



## alliemia

farrah's boobs were out of control tonight. not at all natural looking. i can't believe how big she got them.

i find it odd she was able to get a babysitter after living there such a short time. how could she trust sophia with someone so soon?

maci's plan to go on the vacation backfired. bentley wanted the time with his dad.


----------



## watk6022

alliemia said:
			
		

> farrah's boobs were out of control tonight. not at all natural looking. i can't believe how big she got them.
> 
> i find it odd she was able to get a babysitter after living there such a short time. how could she trust sophia with someone so soon?
> 
> maci's plan to go on the vacation backfired. bentley wanted the time with his dad.



I'm glad this is the last season, with the exception of Catlin, they are all disgusting me. Catlin anoys me too, but her upbringing explains most of that. Teen mom 2 is getting worse too, you can tell MTV has really stepped in to (script) keep things interesting.


----------



## ILuvShopping

didn't we already go through this story line with caitlyn and tyler?? i seem to recall they locked tyler's dad out once before when he was staying with them and he was back in jail shortly after.  or am i just having a major case of dejavu?

farrah: "can you drive us around because it's hot out and i've never been here before?"  oh my goodness if that wasn't the most forced and awkward thing ever. obviously scripted, why they just couldn't show farrah riding around in the golf cart without asking is beyond me.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Yeah, in my opinion, Teen Mom jumped the shark after 2 seasons. But when they offer no break in time between the filming of the seasons, what difference can a new season possibly bring?

I would be more interested in seeing a yearly update as opposed to 12 episodes of what happened a YEAR ago (Farrah just had her 21st birthday while we just saw her 20th on last nights show).

I feel the Teen Mom spin-offs should be limited to 1 or 2 seasons. Beyond that its way too fake as the girls are making more money and often have to feign financial struggle. It also ends up becoming more about the girls' drama and not the difficulties of being a young parent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Farrah was too lazy to push her daughter around the zoo, huh?


----------



## michie

Farrah makes me want to pop the p!ss out of her. That guy was clearly wanting to, too.


----------



## AlovesJ

DC-Cutie said:


> So Farrah was too lazy to push her daughter around the zoo, huh?


 
I loved how Farrah told Sophia she really needed to concentrate on taking a nap.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Farrah's date was painful to watch. I wasn't impressed with her suitor, but if he owns his own business in Southern Florida, he's got to know what he's talking about when he mentions "days off". I couldn't believe how rude Farrah was to him!

I about fell out of my seat laughing when Farrah asked if they could drive her around the zoo. "I live in Miami and I picked a scorching hot day to come to the zoo, but I'm on TV so could you please drive me around?" 

Maci and her friends are so over-the-top. Who crashes a vacation like that? And am I the only one who thinks she blows up Ryan's phone way too often?


----------



## ILuvShopping

that's what i forgot.... what was with the freaking entourage that maci brought??? OMG. did you really need to bring all those friends? and if you did.. did they all have to follow you down to the beach to spend time with bentley???

and her words about dalis (and any other girl that ryan dates) are really uncalled for. call them b1tches and saying they aren't good enough.  she's really pulling this 'too cool for school' attitude lately and it's not attractive. 

can't help it, i almost laughed when bentley started bawling when ryan left. it was like HA! he doesn't always want to be with you!


----------



## pursegrl12

AlovesJ said:


> I loved how Farrah told Sophia she really needed to concentrate on taking a nap.



i know right? yeah, that's gonna happen with all those toys in her room



IBleedOrange said:


> Farrah's date was painful to watch. I wasn't impressed with her suitor, but if he owns his own business in Southern Florida, he's got to know what he's talking about when he mentions "days off".* I couldn't believe how rude Farrah was to him!*
> 
> I about fell out of my seat laughing when Farrah asked if they could drive her around the zoo. "I live in Miami and I picked a scorching hot day to come to the zoo, but I'm on TV so could you please drive me around?"
> 
> Maci and her friends are so over-the-top. Who crashes a vacation like that? *And am I the only one who thinks she blows up Ryan's phone way too often?*



i can totally believe how rude farrah was to him. she's like that with anyone who even slightly suggests at telling her what to do.

yeah, maci texts riiiiine way too much for being an ex. yes, i understand you are the mother of his child but communication should be left strictly to stuff dealing with bintley.



ILuvShopping said:


> that's what i forgot.... what was with the freaking entourage that maci brought??? OMG. did you really need to bring all those friends? and if you did.. did they all have to follow you down to the beach to spend time with bentley???
> 
> and her words about dalis (and any other girl that ryan dates) are really uncalled for. call them b1tches and saying they aren't good enough.  she's really pulling this 'too cool for school' attitude lately and it's not attractive.
> 
> can't help it, i almost laughed when bentley started bawling when ryan left. it was like *HA! he doesn't always want to be with you!*



i felt so bad for bintley!!! he just wanted to play with daddy 

how bout' farrahs ginormous knockers!!! 

ambers is higher than i have ever seen her and she's in REHAB!!! how is that possible?? and did it creep anyone else out at the end when they showed gary's friend in the hotel room alone with leah feeding her pizza? that was a little uncomfortable......


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> ambers is higher than i have ever seen her and she's in REHAB!!! how is that possible?? and did it creep anyone else out at the end when they showed gary's friend in the hotel room alone with leah feeding her pizza? that was a little uncomfortable......



I think amber eventually got kicked out of rehab for drugs, so you're right - she was high!


----------



## ILuvShopping

they probably put her on tranquilizers lol


----------



## terrianne

Bentley cries "go away" to Maci and then pees on her. Lol, take the hint, Maci!

Glad I'm not the only one who thought Amber was on something. She could barely keep her eyes open. 

Farrah's boobs are ridiculous and her neighbor seemed skeezy. What did she say - "He's got a dog so I think I like him." Good screening process, girl!


----------



## Chanel522

I think Maci is still really hung up on Ryan.


----------



## watk6022

I just read on starcasm, that catlyns mom sold the pregnancy story! So sad, she is so awful.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Watching teen Mom re-run right now & hearing Michael say "Hurricans only come every 4 -5 years make me chuckle!  Comical hearing ppl talk abt things they know nothing abt.

As for Ferrah!  I see why her mom knocked the $**** out of her bc if my daughter treated me the she does her parents I'd smack her back into reality too. That girl has the worst attitude. She's such a condesending smart a$$ brat!

Just had to get that out my system!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Its so funny to ready everyones comments I think this is the only thready where everyone agrees, is on the same page & has the same opinions.


----------



## mcb100

I feel like Maci and Kyle have been together so long, it's cute. I'm kind of expecting them to get married in a year or two. Tbh, I don't see what she sees in him, but they are very cute the way they are dedicated to each other.

If I had Catelynn's mom as my mom, I think I would save up a bunch of money, move out, try and pay for my own expenses and cut off all ties with her. Every time I watch the prom dress episode, I just feel so bad for Catlyn. Her mom makes snarky comments all the time. Sometimes I wonder if she's bipolar and undiagnosed. (Not that that's a bad thing, but if she was bipolar, she doesn't seem like the type of person to get help.) Tyler's dad disappoints him all the time....he keeps going back to prison, so I don't think he's going to stay out of jail for a very long time, but it seems like Tyler has a pretty good mom. Also, I feel like Catelynn and Tyler regret their decision to give the baby up for adoption. And it's unfortunate, because if their family situation was better, I think they could've been really good parents.


----------



## Heath-kkf

mcb100 said:


> I feel like Maci and Kyle have been together so long, it's cute. I'm kind of expecting them to get married in a year or two. Tbh, I don't see what she sees in him, but they are very cute the way they are dedicated to each other.
> 
> If I had Catelynn's mom as my mom, I think I would save up a bunch of money, move out, try and pay for my own expenses and cut off all ties with her. Every time I watch the prom dress episode, I just feel so bad for Catlyn. Her mom makes snarky comments all the time. Sometimes I wonder if she's bipolar and undiagnosed. (Not that that's a bad thing, but if she was bipolar, she doesn't seem like the type of person to get help.) Tyler's dad disappoints him all the time....he keeps going back to prison, so I don't think he's going to stay out of jail for a very long time, but it seems like Tyler has a pretty good mom. Also, I feel like Catelynn and Tyler regret their decision to give the baby up for adoption. And it's unfortunate, because if their family situation was better, I think they could've been really good parents.



Well, not so sure about your prediction as Maci and Kyle broke up a few weeks back. They are still friends, though, and hang out but are not together romantically. 

And Cate and Tyler do live on their own. I believe they purchased or rent a mobile home which is shown in the current season. Her mom has had drug problems so that has a lot to do with how she behaves and possibly a motivation behind selling the story. (that and attention seeking).


----------



## watk6022

mcb100 said:
			
		

> I feel like Maci and Kyle have been together so long, it's cute. I'm kind of expecting them to get married in a year or two. Tbh, I don't see what she sees in him, but they are very cute the way they are dedicated to each other.
> 
> If I had Catelynn's mom as my mom, I think I would save up a bunch of money, move out, try and pay for my own expenses and cut off all ties with her. Every time I watch the prom dress episode, I just feel so bad for Catlyn. Her mom makes snarky comments all the time. Sometimes I wonder if she's bipolar and undiagnosed. (Not that that's a bad thing, but if she was bipolar, she doesn't seem like the type of person to get help.) Tyler's dad disappoints him all the time....he keeps going back to prison, so I don't think he's going to stay out of jail for a very long time, but it seems like Tyler has a pretty good mom. Also, I feel like Catelynn and Tyler regret their decision to give the baby up for adoption. And it's unfortunate, because if their family situation was better, I think they could've been really good parents.



Catelynns mom is severe addict. You can tell by her body appereance, actions, and emotions. She had been up, anddown with her looks throughout the seasons. So I wonder if maybe she tried to quit? I.have always wondered why they never brought that out, but maybe its so obvious they never needed too? Idk. I think deep (deep) down she loves carlynn, and wishes she would have treated her better, but above that is remorse, and a naturally jealous person which I believe fuels her addiction and behaviour.


----------



## ILuvShopping

watk6022 said:


> I just read on starcasm, that catlyns mom sold the pregnancy story! So sad, she is so awful.



ughhhhhh drug money.  so sad  


maci actually dated another kyle after she broke up with original kyle. but i think they only dated for a month or so.

if you go to her bio on teenmomjunkies it will give the history of her dating past.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Catelynn's mom is just worthless, I can't stand hearing her put her down for giving her baby up for adoption.  Its clear neither she or Tyler are happy with their family situation so why would they want to bring another child up in that environment.  If I were Catelynn I'd have to say, "you are the reason I gave her up!"  

I def think if they had better family situation they would have kept her and would have been great parents but the family has some serious issues.  

I still don't understand it, did they get together after their parents hooked up or before b/c that is one strange situation.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Chantilly0379 said:


> Catelynn's mom is just worthless, I can't stand hearing her put her down for giving her baby up for adoption.  Its clear neither she or Tyler are happy with their family situation so why would they want to bring another child up in that environment.  If I were Catelynn I'd have to say, "you are the reason I gave her up!"
> 
> I def think if they had better family situation they would have kept her and would have been great parents but the family has some serious issues.
> 
> *I still don't understand it, did they get together after their parents hooked up or before b/c that is one strange situation.*



before i think. they were dating before their parent's hooked up.

they sure do look made for eachother though... when i see tyler's mom i wonder how someone like her ended up with a guy like butch.


----------



## terrianne

ILuvShopping said:


> before i think. they were dating before their parent's hooked up.
> 
> they sure do look made for eachother though... *when i see tyler's mom i wonder how someone like her ended up with a guy like butch.*



I always think that too, she seems a lot more put together.


----------



## Chantilly0379

ILuvShopping said:


> before i think. they were dating before their parent's hooked up.
> 
> they sure do look made for eachother though... when i see tyler's mom i wonder how someone like her ended up with a guy like butch.


 
Well the whole situation is messed up whether they got together before or after, is it me or is this just strange?

Wasn't she and her mom pregnant at the same time?


----------



## pursegrl12

watk6022 said:


> I just read on starcasm, that catlyns mom sold the pregnancy story! So sad, she is so awful.



but the story was fake. why would they pay for a fake story? they could just make that up on their own. i don't understand?


----------



## watk6022

pursegrl12 said:
			
		

> but the story was fake. why would they pay for a fake story? they could just make that up on their own. i don't understand?



The article goes into detail of the false documents she provided


----------



## ILuvShopping

Chantilly0379 said:


> Well the whole situation is messed up whether they got together before or after, is it me or is this just strange?
> 
> Wasn't she and her mom pregnant at the same time?



yea it's definitely weird.. but i think they came from a really small town. so it's probably more plausible than we think.

like in the new 16 and pregnant episode that one girl's boyfriend (who drowned) was the brother of her uncle (by marriage).


----------



## Chantilly0379

ILuvShopping said:


> yea it's definitely weird.. *but i think they came from a really small town. so it's probably more plausible than we think*.
> 
> like in the new 16 and pregnant episode that one girl's boyfriend (who drowned) was the brother of her uncle (by marriage).


 

No girl!  I come from a small town and its NOT!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Chantilly0379 said:


> No girl!  I come from a small town and its NOT!



well i do too and i know it never happened in my town lol
but i guess what i'm saying is i can see how it happened.  their mom and dad probably frequented the same bars and drug dealers. they were bound to come together.


----------



## Chantilly0379

ILuvShopping said:


> well i do too and i know it never happened in my town lol
> but i guess what i'm saying is i can see how it happened. *their mom and dad probably frequented the same bars and drug dealers.* they were bound to come together.


 
Now that I can see!


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm kinda late but i just saw last weeks episode and UGH at Farrah! When she was on the date with that guy, the poor dude was just saying that she should relax and have some fun more often and she was there rolling her eyes and being snarky as usual. Girl has severe issues. She seems to get angry at the weirdest things. Why get mad when a guy tells you he's gonna take you out and show you a good time so you can ENJOY YOURSELF for once? She's such a b*tch. She's gonna be one lonely old woman. It's only a matter of time before she alienates her own daughter too.

It's funny when you compare Farrah to someone like Catelynn who's had a really rough childhood and awful parental figures yet she's still SO kind to her mother who treats her like sh*t. Farrah had a nice, cushy upbringing with everything handed to her by her parents and she treats them terribly. Catelynns mother doesn't even deserve Catelynns kindness but it shows you how different her and farrah are.


----------



## Sassys

At home sick today, and watching a mini marathon (haven't watched this show in years).

I can't believe Catelynn and Tyler are still on this show, even though they are not parents. I also get the gay vibe from Tyler

Farrah is Casey Anthony waiting to happen. 

Why is Amber in rehab in LA, instead of where she lives?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> At home sick today, and watching a mini marathon (haven't watched this show in years).
> 
> I can't believe Catelynn and Tyler are still on this show, even though they are not parents. I also get the gay vibe from Tyler
> 
> Farrah is Casey Anthony waiting to happen.
> 
> Why is Amber in rehab in LA, instead of where she lives?



For most people, it is suggested that you attend a rehab facility away from your home in order to get focused and nit have distractions such as family and friends. 

Farrah will be on a future episode of "snapped". She has a short fuse and is socially inept/awkward.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> At home sick today, and watching a mini marathon (haven't watched this show in years).
> 
> I can't believe Catelynn and Tyler are still on this show, even though they are not parents. *I also get the gay vibe from Tyler*
> 
> Farrah is Casey Anthony waiting to happen.
> 
> Why is Amber in rehab in LA, instead of where she lives?



I thought i was the only one.


----------



## pollinilove

that rehab place looks nice did you see the pool


----------



## kirsten

That rehab place seems like a joke. It's usually where all the stars go when they do rehab and it seems like all relapse again. Obviously MTV footed the bill for her to go there. Also no real respectable rehab center would ever allow cameras inside.


----------



## caitlin1214

Gary is starting to look more and more like a cube.


And I don't mean that in a mean way. If he wants to be around for Leah, he's got to work on diet and exercise.


----------



## caitlin1214

Last summer MTV showed new episodes of Beavis and Butt-head. One of the things they ended up critiquing was an episode of Teen Moms.

Butt-head's impression of Farrah's nasally voice (when she was going for a consultation about her boob job) was funny.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm not excusing her behavior but in Teen Mom 2, Kailyn bugged me a lot more Janelle did. 

It's like, "Kailyn, Jenelle was diagnosed with bipolar disorder. And she has the mother she has and now she is getting help with it. What's your excuse?"


----------



## caitlin1214

I love Catelynn and Tyler.


----------



## kirsten

Good god I cannot stand Farrah's rotten attitude towards everything - especially her father. Too bad there won't be any more seasons of this cast to show Sophia spewing it right back at Farrah.


----------



## michie

^The preview for next week peaked my interest. The unattractive sister throws it in Debra's face that she messed up her and Farrah's lives.


----------



## kirsten

I am curious to see what they say about her. Without a doubt she seems certifiably crazy and Farrah probably should distance herself from her as much as possible, but her father comes across as sweet and sincere. Farrah for some reason seems to treat him the worst. I am guessing this is some kind of behavior she has picked up from Debbie.


----------



## rubycat

I get the vibe that Debra is great with small children. The fun phase, not so great with older kids, when they have minds of their own. 

There really is not an excuse for Farrah's behavior at this point. I imagine her therapist would love to tell her to grow the f up, and thank her lucky stars for the MTV checks.


----------



## alliemia

i kind of can relate to how Farrah feels. i have a lot of animosity toward my mother for my childhood. So much so, that i get irritated sometimes just seeing her walk up my driveway for a visit. i feel like Farrah has a hard time living in the moment with her parents and has a general irritation toward them, like a chip on her shoulder over the past. i think she does come across short and rude at times, but i feel very similar with my own mother, so i get it.

i think Sophia needs to ditch the pacifier. i don't get why she's talking with it in her mouth and seems to have it in her mouth 24/7. i thought they were for naps. i never gave my kids pacifiers because they gross me out.


----------



## chn

Amber looks so high in rehab, how is that possible


----------



## tambles

kirsten said:


> I am curious to see what they say about her. Without a doubt she seems certifiably crazy and Farrah probably should distance herself from her as much as possible, but her father comes across as sweet and sincere. Farrah for some reason seems to treat him the worst. I am guessing this is some kind of behavior she has picked up from Debbie.


 

Yes, after watching tonight's episode, I'm even more curious and wondering exactly what Farrah's mother did to her and her sister during their childhood up until now.  They were being so evasive about what the issues are, put it out there so people can understand why you're behaving this way toward your mother.  Her sister's attitude toward their mother is exactly like Farrah's.   They seem to hate her.


----------



## ILuvShopping

was there a new episode on last night?? my guide kept saying it was all reruns.


----------



## michie

tambles said:
			
		

> Yes, after watching tonight's episode, I'm even more curious and wondering exactly what Farrah's mother did to her and her sister during their childhood up until now.  They were being so evasive about what the issues are, put it out there so people can understand why you're behaving this way toward your mother.  Her sister's attitude toward their mother is exactly like Farrah's.   They seem to hate her.



I never got that vibe from the sister before, though. I know she hasn't had much camera time because she didn't live with them, but I never got the impression that she had ill feelings toward Debra. I was on the phone, so I couldn't hear things exactly. I felt bad for Debra, though.


----------



## wifeyb

amber- I about died laughing when she was "hypnotized" she's sooo gross, I thought she was doped up on pills or something

maci- poor thing is blind as a bat, when she wears her glasses, those thick lenses and bug eyes!!! I think she's the best mom on the show

Farrah- where to begin, I'd also like to know what her mom did that makes her have such hate towards her, Ben if she just answers her phone call she's an instant annoyed biatch her her, it makes me mad! hello?! your parents are paying for you to live in your condo in florida, be greatful!! ugh! and her sister :o looks like a mutant, I'm sorry that's mean, but I can't stand to look at her, I'm no britney spears myself, but the five head and snaggle teeth and annoying voice just like her mother and sister, is like nails on a chalkboard to me

Caitlyn & Tyler- nothing to say but Butch


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I can say is Debra must have really done a number on those girls. You just don't call your mom 'Satan' just because.


----------



## wifeyb

^ exactly....I wish we had a back story....I like making up my own theories, like maybe she was a bag druggie and beat them as children? and is Michael her biological father? was he always Michael since teen mom? was he ever "dad"


----------



## DC-Cutie

wifeyb said:


> ^ exactly....I wish we had a back story....I like making up my own theories, like maybe she was a bag druggie and beat them as children? and is Michael her biological father? was he always Michael since teen mom? was he ever "dad"



Micheal is Farrah's biological father, but Deb makes Farrah call him by his first name and yes, he's been Michael since 16 & pregnant.

This is Farrah's explanation:

"Everyone asks this. I have a sister and we have different dads, so in all fairness to my sister I call my dad Michael just like she does and everyone else in my family. It works out fairly this way in my family. I do call my dad &#8220;Dad&#8221; sometimes. If others look at this as a disrespectful thing then you can talk to my mom about it. I never started it, I was taught to do it this way."

I can hear her saying this with so much attitude.


----------



## wifeyb

omg I can't hear her snarky voice now....that's so weird her mom taught her to call him that


----------



## km8282

I feel so bad for Farrah's dog... 
It looked like Sophia got nailpolish not only on his (or is it a her?) fur, but on it's private parts as well...  I hope it didn't hurt him. I would have rushed my pet to the vet after getting that kind of chemical on sensitive areas.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think it's sad that farrah says it was the 'fair' thing to do. she probably does get a lot of heat about it.


----------



## leggeks

Curious what Farrah reveals about her childhood/mom in her upcoming book.... not curious enough to buy the book though. She says her mom acts differently for the cameras. I guess meaning she's crazier than a bag of hammers off camera? 

Either her mom is wretched or we have a text book case of B.R.A.T. syndrome from Farrah. But Farrah chooses to have her mom watch Sophia time and time again. So she can't be that deplorable.. Farrah can't have it both ways. 

If I had a mom that I can't respect as a person as Farrah as said in interviews and she "screwed up my life"... I for d@mn sure wouldn't have her watching my kid. Ever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah and her mother have a line of sauces coming out. Can you imagine sitting in a business meeting with these two angry birds?


----------



## labelwhore04

Well what's Farrah's excuse for treating Michael just as horribly as her mother? He seems very nice and normal to me. Farrah just strikes me as an angry person who treats everyone disrespectfully. Remember a few eps ago when she went on that date with that guy? She was talking to him exactly how she speaks to her parents(sarcasm, eye rolls, annoyed tone of voice.)


----------



## wifeyb

yeah she was a royal snot on that date! and whoa that episode was when I really noticed her breast implants. who by the way her parents paid for, so they really can't be that bad. I just think maybe she's a spoiled brat who gets anything and worry thing she wants.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i thought her mtv money paid for the boobs?


----------



## Dancechika24

km8282 said:


> I feel so bad for Farrah's dog...
> It looked like Sophia got nailpolish not only on his (or is it a her?) fur, but on it's private parts as well...  I hope it didn't hurt him. I would have rushed my pet to the vet after getting that kind of chemical on sensitive areas.



Yes..i was thinking the same thing! 

I hate Farrah...i almost have to turn away every time she comes on. She's soooooo annoying and rude.


----------



## pollinilove

i hope sophia treats farrah the way she treats her parents i hope she is mean and nasty to farrah .


----------



## michie

pollinilove said:


> i hope sophia treats farrah the way she treats her parents i hope she is mean and nasty to farrah .



What goes around comes around. I really can't look at this girl the same after she tried to "tweak" her relationship with and feelings about Sophia's dad after his death. That also makes me wonder what happened to her relationship with Derek's sister. She was up her a$$ for that DNA test and then *poof*, she was gone.


----------



## watk6022

Seen on starcasm that Jenelle and Kiefer are back together... and Barbra approves!


----------



## michie

WHAT?!!?!? I can't/won't believe that Bahhhhbrahhh is accepting that pahthead!


----------



## Queenie719

Not that Butch said "I don't drink! I prefer cocaine!"

I'm done


----------



## michie

^THAT was hilarious!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Queenie719 said:


> Not that Butch said "I don't drink! I prefer cocaine!"
> 
> I'm done



Butch is about the only reason I watch the show


----------



## km8282

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Butch is about the only reason I watch the show



Me too!! Though I try not to admit it too much in public for fear he could get his own show if too many people feel the same way! Lol!

Can you imagine what a s*** show that would be?


----------



## TokyoBound

Queenie719 said:


> Not that Butch said "I don't drink! I prefer cocaine!"
> 
> I'm done



Arrgghh, that reminds me that I forgot to watch The Soup last week.  If Joel McHale did not include that clip, then his staff is seriously slacking!


----------



## TokyoBound

ILuvShopping said:


> i thought her mtv money paid for the boobs?



If I remember correctly, I think she took a loan out to pay for them, and justified it by saying it would further her in her modeling career...which she only pursued for like one week.


----------



## mcb100

I hate Farrah's attitude but I wouldn't be able to put up with her mother either. Michael seems really nice and normal so I wish Farrah wouldn't treat him like sh*t. But if both Farrah and her sister Ashley have a problem with their mother, then maybe she's just extremely difficult to put up with.


----------



## Chanel522

When Farrah said, "nothing to complain about" while she was out to dinner with her Mom before her Mom left to go back home I almost fell off the couch!!  Farrah?  NOTHING to complain about?!?!    She always has something to complain or b*tch about.


----------



## Belle49

I'm not understanding Ryan's issues with Bentley going to Pre-K, I mean really, dude?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> I'm not understanding Ryan's issues with Bentley going to Pre-K, I mean really, dude?



same here, that's bizarre. and even his parents seemed irritated. and then irritated that maci was taking him there and then doing nothing. as if preschool was a way to shove bentley off on someone else besides giving him to his dad.


----------



## km8282

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> same here, that's bizarre. and even his parents seemed irritated. and then irritated that maci was taking him there and then doing nothing. as if preschool was a way to shove bentley off on someone else besides giving him to his dad.



By the way Ryan behaves and speaks it appears his parents don't seem to be that into education.


----------



## DC-Cutie

MTV nees to do a better job, the scenes are out of sequence. I could have sworn earlier in the season maci and Kyle had already gone with Bentley to the schools.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> MTV nees to do a better job, the scenes are out of sequence. I could have sworn earlier in the season maci and Kyle had already gone with Bentley to the schools.



that was daycare i think?


----------



## Queenie719

I think Ryan was irritated because he would have to take Bentley to school on his visitation days.  He doesn't like having to do a lot of extra anything...


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> that was daycare i think?



LOL. But, it looked like the same place, right? Or am I crazy?


----------



## ILuvShopping

now that i am not sure about because i've missed 1.5 of the last 2 episodes lol

it could be a combo daycare/preschool.  i need to catch up!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> now that i am not sure about because i've missed 1.5 of the last 2 episodes lol
> 
> it could be a combo daycare/preschool.  i need to catch up!!!



yes, alot of daycares offer preschool too. i know mine does. i don't understand why it is such a big deal to send him to pre-k. i mean he is close to 3, right? he was only going, what? 2 days a week? what is the big deal? i'm sure he loves pla ying with kids his own age besides his mom, kyyyyyyy and his grandparents all day. it sounds like riiiine and his parents aren't focused on education. at all. look at ryan.


----------



## ILuvShopping

up until recently i seriously had no idea that preschool was optional. i went to preschool, all of my friends went to preschool. every small child in my extended family has gone to preschool.  kids need interaction!!!


not sure if this has been posted but maci and kyle are hanging out again... posting stuff about being with their 'best friend' but still claiming they aren't 'together'. so they'll probably be together again in the future.


----------



## Chanel522

I know this will never happen, but I really would like to see Maci and Ryan work out their issues and get back together.  I feel like they both kind of still have feelings for each other sometimes.  Idk, like I said, probably will never happen, but it would be cute if it did


----------



## prof ash

Yeah, except Ryan is an idiot.


----------



## ILuvShopping

how many of those ridiculous piercings does amber have??? at least 6??


----------



## km8282

ILuvShopping said:


> how many of those ridiculous piercings does amber have??? at least 6??


 
I'm so fascintated and curious about these piercings. I tried googling how exactly one can pierce their cheek. But, I don't think I was looking up the right thing. Doesn't it hurt? How does it stay in? Amber can barely take care of herself... how does she take care of all these holes?


----------



## ILuvShopping

km8282 said:


> I'm so fascintated and curious about these piercings. I tried googling how exactly one can pierce their cheek. But, I don't think I was looking up the right thing. Doesn't it hurt? How does it stay in? Amber can barely take care of herself... how does she take care of all these holes?



i was thinking i don't even want to know how they stay in lol

i don't really mind them... like one or two is plenty.. but it looks like she's got tw in her face, two in her hands and two on her upper chest area (whatever that area is called) and they're all red. so they're either recent or infected.

i would think piercing your cheek woudl be no problem since you can get to the inside of your cheek. those other places you don't have that option...


----------



## km8282

ILuvShopping said:


> i was thinking i don't even want to know how they stay in lol
> 
> i don't really mind them... like one or two is plenty.. but it looks like she's got tw in her face, two in her hands and two on her upper chest area (whatever that area is called) and they're all red. so they're either recent or infected.
> 
> i would think piercing your cheek woudl be no problem since you can get to the inside of your cheek. those other places you don't have that option...


 
Good point on the cheek. Does she still have one by her eye? I hope someone here has some knowledge and can enlighten me!


----------



## ILuvShopping

km8282 said:


> Good point on the cheek. Does she still have one by her eye? I hope someone here has some knowledge and can enlighten me!



yea she does, i thought she had one on each side but in the previews for next week i didn't see any on one side of her face.


----------



## ILuvShopping

here's an article about her piercings
http://starcasm.net/archives/160490


----------



## km8282

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> here's an article about her piercings
> http://starcasm.net/archives/160490



Thanks for the link. Omg - the illustration on how the implant works on the temple and under eye piercing is terrifying looking! 

I wonder what it will look like in a few years when she gets sick of it. Won't her skin sag?!!!


----------



## km8282

On another note, I'm catching up on tonight's episode. I am so sick and tired of Amber constantly calling Gary names regarding his weight. Aside from it being rude and not good for Leah to hear if she's in the room while the call is happening - the last time I checked Amber was no Kate Moss. She was literally sitting there calling the poor guy "fat a$$" as he agreed to bring Leah over, while she inhaled what looked
Like ice cream off a spoon. Her personality repulses me.


----------



## ILuvShopping

km8282 said:


> On another note, I'm catching up on tonight's episode. I am so sick and tired of Amber constantly calling Gary names regarding his weight. Aside from it being rude and not good for Leah to hear if she's in the room while the call is happening - the last time I checked Amber was no Kate Moss. She was literally sitting there calling the poor guy "fat a$$" as he agreed to bring Leah over, while she inhaled what looked
> Like ice cream off a spoon. Her personality repulses me.



i'm glad her friend called her out on it too. and she even does it in front of kids! and her own kid! her friend was right, he didn't have to give leah to her for the day. after she called him names he could have said "ok, nevermind"

i wonder if this is the guy that farrah is still with.  all i could think about was how people say that husband and wives kinda look like each other and this guy looks like he could be farrah's brother lol


----------



## alliemia

ILuvShopping said:


> same here, that's bizarre. and even his parents seemed irritated. and then irritated that maci was taking him there and then doing nothing. as if preschool was a way to shove bentley off on someone else besides giving him to his dad.


 
Yes! I didn't get it when Ryan's mom said something to the effect of 'i can't believe Maci wants to send him to Pre-K when she could be spending time with Bentley'. I mean, really?

It's not about wanting to spend all your time with your kids, I mean, sure I'd love to spend the day at the pool all summer with my kids, but I send them to camp so they can be with friends, play sports, art, swim, etc. It isn't good for Bentley to literally be with adults all the time. I think it's the common norm to send kids to nursery school, pre-k, etc.

Ryan's parents acted like they were appalled. Yet, look at them, they have no issue with their grown son loafing around all day.

They seem to the be the ones that want the joint custody too, not Ryan. I think they should just shut up and let everything be. Why convince Ryan to start some custody battle. Everything seems to work out fine the way it is now. Ryan doesn't want more time with Bentley, he wants to lounge around with his girlfriend and he seems to be fine with his current visitation.


----------



## alliemia

km8282 said:


> On another note, I'm catching up on tonight's episode. I am so sick and tired of Amber constantly calling Gary names regarding his weight. Aside from it being rude and not good for Leah to hear if she's in the room while the call is happening - the last time I checked Amber was no Kate Moss. She was literally sitting there calling the poor guy "fat a$$" as he agreed to bring Leah over, while she inhaled what looked
> Like ice cream off a spoon. Her personality repulses me.


 
I hate that she comments on his weight too. He's a great father to Leah and if he wasn't around Leah would be in foster care most likely, since Amber is in rehab, jail, etc. She needs to show Gary respect, especially in front of Leah. Not to mention she had sex with him, so she must have liked his looks at some point. She's gone so downhill it's sad.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

km8282 said:


> On another note, I'm catching up on tonight's episode. I am so sick and tired of Amber constantly calling Gary names regarding his weight. Aside from it being rude and not good for Leah to hear if she's in the room while the call is happening - the last time I checked Amber was no Kate Moss. She was literally sitting there calling the poor guy "fat a$$" as he agreed to bring Leah over, while she inhaled what looked
> Like ice cream off a spoon. Her personality repulses me.



ITA!!!  I was like well durrrrr Amber THIS is why the courts wont let you together around that poor little girl.  Isnt it pathetic when a court room full of strangers know how to take care of a little girl better than her parents.  What a shame. 

And WHY doesnt anyone ever do this little girls hair???? It drives me insane that she has to hang her head down and to the side all the time just to see where she is going. Plus she tugs at it to see as well.  These 2 have no right caring for a goldfish let alone a little girl. Pathetic!!!!

I do feel Gary was being a jerk though. Honestly he was showing off and asserting his power to Amber that he was in control of Leah and that was driving me nuts too.  He kinda drives Amber to freak out.  If he really liked her he would treat her differently than he does.  I think its good she is in jail TBH! How sad is that.


----------



## Chantilly0379

If anyone should have given their child up for adoption it is Amber and Gary!  Too bad it had to be Catelynn & Tyler, if they had supportive parents instead of crackheads they would have made great parents even at a young age.

Amber & Gary just disgust me the way they act in front of their daughter.

Now onto Farrah!  OMG she talks to her daughter like she 20 something!  
"you're acting so weird today"
"I understand you're a toddler but..."


----------



## Chantilly0379

alliemia said:


> Yes! I didn't get it when Ryan's mom said something to the effect of 'i can't believe Maci wants to send him to Pre-K when she could be spending time with Bentley'. I mean, really?
> 
> It's not about wanting to spend all your time with your kids, I mean, sure I'd love to spend the day at the pool all summer with my kids, but I send them to camp so they can be with friends, play sports, art, swim, etc. It isn't good for Bentley to literally be with adults all the time. I think it's the common norm to send kids to nursery school, pre-k, etc.
> 
> Ryan's parents acted like they were appalled. Yet, look at them, they have no issue with their grown son loafing around all day.
> 
> They seem to the be the ones that want the joint custody too, not Ryan. I think they should just shut up and let everything be. Why convince Ryan to start some custody battle. Everything seems to work out fine the way it is now. Ryan doesn't want more time with Bentley, he wants to lounge around with his girlfriend and he seems to be fine with his current visitation.


 
WOW!  It's like your in my head!  ITA w everything you just said about Macie's situation.  The way Ryan's mom is acting you'd think she is throwing him off onto some strangers so she can run the streets.  The girl hasn't even been finishing school so she can stay home and take care of her son.  

I'm pregnant right now and I'm fortunate that with DH & my schedule we don't need a babysitter but even though when s/he is between 12 to 18 months old I was considering placing them in a daycare/preschool setting and after seeing how hard it was for Bently's adjustment def has made up my mind.   Children need to have soicalizatoin with other kids, to be given a routine and set schedule and makes the transition of starting school so much easier and I know this b/c my first went to a private babysitter.  Even though it wasn't a daycare/preschool he was still enter acting with other children and was on a set schedule, he started preschool at the age of 3/4 and adjusted with no problems.  

I never want to be the parent that has to deal with a child hanging on my leg to leave them at daycare/preschool, its too heart breaking to see them have such a hard time adjusting.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think farrah is craving some adult interaction and doesn't have any (cause she probably doesn't have any friends) and that's why she talks to sophia like that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

maci and kyle are back together i guess now. hopefully for good this time. poor little bentley having to deal with all this back and forth stuff with his parent's relationships.


----------



## km8282

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i'm glad her friend called her out on it too. and she even does it in front of kids! and her own kid! her friend was right, he didn't have to give leah to her for the day. after she called him names he could have said "ok, nevermind"
> 
> i wonder if this is the guy that farrah is still with.  all i could think about was how people say that husband and wives kinda look like each other and this guy looks like he could be farrah's brother lol



I stopped watching it and just continued the episode. Amber is repulsive with that
Mouth of hers. Disgrace the way she speaks to Gary in front of Leah! Ugh! I have to start fast forwarding thru her segments. She infuriates
Me.


----------



## Belle49

Tyler & Catelynn are such a breath of fresh air, sucks about their situation though


----------



## ILuvShopping

i have great respect for kids that can get their life together after having parents like that.  it's a huge accomplishment to not follow in their parents' footsteps.

in college i worked with a kid at my part time job. his family owned the business so they had money but his home life was CRAP. basically his grandpa co-owned the business with another guy not in the family. he grew up with a terrible mother that was never around.  he was 16/17 when i started working there. he did have a bit of a temper but he kept his life on track and i'm so proud of who he is today. 
and same with his cousin, who also had a mom that was a drug addict, disappeared on occasions and left him to care for his younger siblings. I also worked with him when he was still in high school and he had it rough. and he actually got fired from that job (yep, got fired from his own grandpa's business). i dont think we had high hopes for him but boy did he surprise us all. after high school and went into some technical training, got out on his own... was making good money and bought a house a couple years later.

i don't keep in contact with them but if i ever saw them i would tell them each how proud  I am of them.   It can't be easy to do it alone.


----------



## IBleedOrange

Well now I know why Maci stays with Kyle


----------



## michie

Is that him? TBH, the face looks much better than his.


----------



## Belle49

IBleedOrange said:


> Well now I know why Maci stays with Kyle




As long as the face stays covered lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Is that him? TBH, the face looks much better than his.





Belle49 said:


> As long as the face stays covered lol


----------



## watk6022

I think kyles face is better than Ryan's. He looks like a preteen waiting to buy a video game.. all the time.


----------



## watk6022

Belle49 said:
			
		

> Tyler & Catelynn are such a breath of fresh air, sucks about their situation though



Agree! I can't wait for their wedding special. I really hope after teen mom Brandon and Teresa can move on too. I hate that they get so much pressure to have Carly here, or here,  at this special appearence.


----------



## DC-Cutie

watk6022 said:


> Agree! I can't wait for their wedding special. I really hope after teen mom Brandon and Teresa can move on too. I hate that they get so much pressure to have Carly here, or here,  at this special appearence.



Wedding special?  Please tell me MTV is at giving them their own show?  

I'm so over these two and their storyline.


----------



## Heath-kkf

We will see if a 'wedding special' actually happens. Their wedding date isn't set until July of next year so we will see if MTV decides there is still enough interest to film it. Probably wouldn't even actually air until Fall/Winter 2014 by that point.

P.S. Anyone hear that awful excuse for a song Farrah put out? Apparently she's releasing a full album. But the song that is going around is so heavily synchronized you can't even tell what the lyrics are ... ouch.


----------



## terrianne

Heath-kkf said:
			
		

> We will see if a 'wedding special' actually happens. Their wedding date isn't set until July of next year so we will see if MTV decides there is still enough interest to film it. Probably wouldn't even actually air until Fall/Winter 2014 by that point.
> 
> P.S. Anyone hear that awful excuse for a song Farrah put out? Apparently she's releasing a full album. But the song that is going around is so heavily synchronized you can't even tell what the lyrics are ... ouch.



Oh my goodness. Your post prompted me to look up her new song and it is AWFUL. So embarrassing.


----------



## Jen_Jen

I registered just to ask a question. I haven't read through all the post yet so sorry if it's already posted! Is this Corey (from Leah and the twins Corey) telling Nikkole "let's go f$&k" ? You'll have to zoom in.

http://nikkolemtv.tumblr.com/
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m50ly0hhCj1r2faq6o1_1280.png
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m50ly0hhCj1r2faq6o2_1280.png

I'm on my iPhone so I couldn't attach the pics hopefully the links work! Well it's the post above the one of Nikkole with Maci and Bentley it should still be the first post when you go to her tumblr


----------



## kirsten

Jen_Jen said:


> I registered just to ask a question. I haven't read through all the post yet so sorry if it's already posted! Is this Corey (from Leah and the twins Corey) telling Nikkole "let's go f$&k" ? You'll have to zoom in.
> 
> http://nikkolemtv.tumblr.com/
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m50ly0hhCj1r2faq6o1_1280.png
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m50ly0hhCj1r2faq6o2_1280.png
> 
> I'm on my iPhone so I couldn't attach the pics hopefully the links work! Well it's the post above the one of Nikkole with Maci and Bentley it should still be the first post when you go to her tumblr



Yup, that is definitely Corey. Weird.


----------



## watk6022

^^ I read an article on starcasm months ago about her claiming he has tried to get with her forever. Going to the extent of causing trouble between her and Leah. I'm not sure how much of it I believe.


----------



## Jen_Jen

Ah I c. Cool. I was just a bit confused since it was hard to read bc of the small print. Thanks.

P.S. love this thread and all ur hilarious coment, constantly making me guffaw out loud (loudly chuckle in other words lol)!


----------



## michie

The timeline and inconsistencies of this show frustrates me. Like...you don't just find a house and end up in it. Why did Maci wait til they were moving in to tell Ryan about the house. And, how long has Daniel been in Farrah's life? He seemed very comfortable in the scenes with her, so I'm guessing he either likes kids or has been around her for a minute now. Going by Farrah's track record, this could be a few weeks later, tho.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Farrah met Daniel June of last year and they were dunzo by mid-August of last year.

I guess the nature of the show and filming makes it a bit odd to be airing scenes of Farrah from about July of last year on the same episode as scenes of the other girls from September or so (based on way they were dressed, changing leaves on the ground, etc)


----------



## Chanel522

Are Ryan and Dalis still together?  Maci and Kyle just got back together right, so I wonder if they're still in the house they bought?  I feel so confused by this show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think ryan and dalis are still together. they broke up a few times i think but i think right now they 'on'.

maci and kyle are assumed to be together but they're not spouting off anything official.


----------



## km8282

Speaking of timelines... 
Is Sophia the same age as Bentley & Leah? I would think she should be, but she seems less advanced than the other two kids. Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## Belle49

I think B is so far in advanced to all the other kids. He's a gem!
Something about Ryan's new gf rubs me wrong


----------



## km8282

Belle49 said:
			
		

> I think B is so far in advanced to all the other kids. He's a gem!
> Something about Ryan's new gf rubs me wrong



He is much more advanced, I agree. I wonder if he is a bit older? Even 6 months would probably make a noticeable difference at that age.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley is a little too advanced, mocking Maci when she said "hell yeah"


----------



## ILuvShopping

bentley is the oldest of them.  to me he acts like he's almost 3 in this season whereas the others still act like they're around 2.  sophia seems like she's the youngest. she's not really talking yet.


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> bentley is the oldest of them.  to me he acts like he's almost 3 in this season whereas the others still act like they're around 2.  sophia seems like she's the youngest. she's not really talking yet.



Bentley is close to 3 in these episodes so i'm not surprised about how "advanced" he is compared to the others. my ds is almost 3 and is just like Bentley in terms of language, social skills, motor skills, etc....at that age, just a couple moths age difference between two kids is a big deal. the binkies that they all still have kill me though!!!!

Bentley will be 4 at the end of October, so if this was filmed last fall? he was close to 3. Sophia turned 3 just this past February, so they are 4 months apart.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> bentley is the oldest of them.  to me he acts like he's almost 3 in this season whereas the others still act like they're around 2.  sophia seems like she's the youngest. she's not really talking yet.



Leah seems advanced as well. Sophia's language skills aren't there yet and her grandmother doing that stupid baby talk doesn't help matters.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Leah seems advanced as well.



which is actually kind of shocking considering the people she's got raising her.....


----------



## Chanel522

Bentley melts my heart...his voice is beyond sweet 

I agree about Dalis being a little annoying.  She kinda rubs me the wrong way too.  When she asked Bentley if he just wanted to live with her and Ryan...wth?  I'm sure that didn't set well with Maci when she saw the playback.


----------



## caitlin1214

There's being concerned about someone's weight and then there's just plain mean. Amber was being mean.

Gary's weight is going to be a concern in the future if it isn't already, but stuff like that should be saved for people that care about him or his doctor who can tactfully bring it up.



I wish the whole show would just be about Catelynn and Tyler. I'd watch that.



I've heard Farrah's "song". Just . . . no.


----------



## michie

Yeah, Maci tweeted something about inappropriate conversations last night during the airing. Dalis was out of line with that crap. I also recall seeing a tweet recently from Maci that basically said Kyle was her BF. 
Can't say I'm all that shocked about Farrah's BF. She and her mother try to rope these guys in ASAP, it seems. 
Poor Leah's situation is just sad, but Amber seemed delusional and somewhat paranoid when she said, "I went to your house and y'all weren't there!". But, I'm guessing Gary's mother doesn't answer strange numbers, either. WTH?
I'm over Catelynn and Tyler.


----------



## labelwhore04

What do girls see in Ryan anyway? He doesn't work, doesn't go to school and he has a kid at 20 years old. What a catch


----------



## michie

His parents support him. I'm sure MTV throws him a bone. His friends get to appear on the show and I doubt any of these girls, at 20, are looking for stability or even care that Ryan is unemployed. He's not a bad-looking guy. He doesn't look like he's hurting for anything.


----------



## ILuvShopping

haven't they said in this season that he is actually working?


----------



## Chanel522

I think I've read/heard that Ryan is working although we never see it.  We really don't ever see any of them working or going to school.  There are so many of them on the show to cover in one hour that it would be impossible to shoot them at their jobs or in class and then that would probably be a distraction to other students and employees so it's probably off limits for the most part.


----------



## Chantilly0379

km8282 said:


> Speaking of timelines...
> Is Sophia the same age as Bentley & Leah? I would think she should be, but she seems less advanced than the other two kids. Does anyone else notice this?


 

Do you hear how her mom talks to her?  She acts like this child is already a teenager, I don't even talk to my 7 yeaer old the way she talks to her 2 year old.  It seems like Sophia is going to have to grow up fast for her mom to deal with her.  Bently is talking a lot better these past few episodes, obv pre-school is doing him some good.


----------



## km8282

Chantilly0379 said:


> Do you hear how her mom talks to her? She acts like this child is already a teenager, I don't even talk to my 7 yeaer old the way she talks to her 2 year old. It seems like Sophia is going to have to grow up fast for her mom to deal with her. Bently is talking a lot better these past few episodes, obv pre-school is doing him some good.


 
Oh, I know!

I don't have children, or any experience with them. But I would imagine that speaking to them like a girlfriend, and at a rapid pace wouldn't help them to learn how to pronounce any words, or have a chance to understand/digest what the words actually mean. I could be wrong.


----------



## Chantilly0379

pursegrl12 said:


> Bentley is close to 3 in these episodes so i'm not surprised about how "advanced" he is compared to the others. my ds is almost 3 and is just like Bentley in terms of language, social skills, motor skills, etc....at that age, just a couple moths age difference between two kids is a big deal. the binkies that they all still have kill me though!!!!
> 
> Bentley will be 4 at the end of October, so if this was filmed last fall? he was close to 3. Sophia turned 3 just this past February, so they are 4 months apart.


 
Bently has no social skills, which has helped me decided about when I will be putting my LO in a daycare which will be no later than 18 mths.  To see how hard it was for Bently to adjust was so difficult to watch. 

My first born went to a private babysitter at 6 weeks, my babysitter kept him in his own room for the most part, probably until he was almost 6 months old, but b/c he was around other children and in a structured setting with routines and his transition to preschool was a breeze. DH is semi-retired now so I don't have to worry about a babysitter for the one we're expecting.

As far as the pacifiers, I don't see that as a big deal, I feel thats their comfort, I let my son wean himself off his and that wasn't until he was 4. I remember a friend of mine took her DD off the bottle and paci @ 1 year old, she asked me one day, how is my DS so quite & calm compared to her DD and I said 
"hello b/c he has something to comfort him".  

DS started school @ 3 years old and of course could not have it but when he got home I didn't deprive him from it if he wanted it, but everyone is different.  I just feel there are more things to worry about than a pacifier


----------



## Chantilly0379

Chanel522 said:


> Bentley melts my heart...his voice is beyond sweet
> 
> I agree about Dalis being a little annoying. She kinda rubs me the wrong way too. When she asked Bentley if he just wanted to live with her and Ryan...wth? I'm sure that didn't set well with Maci when she saw the playback.


 
I missed this!  I need to watch it again!


----------



## Chantilly0379

km8282 said:


> Oh, I know!
> 
> I don't have children, or any experience with them. But I would imagine that speaking to them like a girlfriend, and at a rapid pace wouldn't help them to learn how to pronounce any words, or have a chance to understand/digest what the words actually mean. I could be wrong.


 
Don't get me wrong I don't agree with "baby talk" to a toddler who's learning, but when she talks to Sophia from some reason I just want to reach into the TV and smack her & say "hello she's 2" not 12!


----------



## Chantilly0379

caitlin1214 said:


> There's being concerned about someone's weight and then there's just plain mean. Amber was being mean.
> 
> *Gary's weight* is going to be a concern in the future if it isn't already, but stuff like that should be saved for people that care about him or his doctor who can tactfully bring it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the whole show would just be about Catelynn and Tyler. I'd watch that.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard Farrah's "song". Just . . . no.


 
When I see Gary, it looks like its hard for him to breath!  He really needs to get healthy.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Chantilly0379 said:


> When I see Gary, it looks like its hard for him to breath!  He really needs to get healthy.



agreed. it makes it uncomfortable to watch him. i feel like i'm suffocating.


----------



## Chantilly0379

ILuvShopping said:


> agreed. it makes it uncomfortable to watch him. i *feel like i'm suffocating*.


 

Me too!


----------



## pursegrl12

Chantilly0379 said:


> Bently has no social skills, which has helped me decided about when I will be putting my LO in a daycare which will be no later than 18 mths.  To see how hard it was for Bently to adjust was so difficult to watch.
> 
> My first born went to a private babysitter at 6 weeks, my babysitter kept him in his own room for the most part, probably until he was almost 6 months old, but b/c he was around other children and in a structured setting with routines and his transition to preschool was a breeze. DH is semi-retired now so I don't have to worry about a babysitter for the one we're expecting.
> 
> As far as the pacifiers, I don't see that as a big deal, I feel thats their comfort, I let my son wean himself off his and that wasn't until he was 4. I remember a friend of mine took her DD off the bottle and paci @ 1 year old, she asked me one day, how is my DS so quite & calm compared to her DD and I said
> "hello b/c he has something to comfort him".
> 
> DS started school @ 3 years old and of course could not have it but when he got home I didn't deprive him from it if he wanted it, but everyone is different.  I just feel there are more things to worry about than a pacifier



oh, I agree about the social skills part! my ds has been in a daycare since he was 8 months old so he has that down pat. bentley needed pre-school for sure! at that age what fun is it for kids to be sitting at home all day playing by themselves?


----------



## Chanel522

Chantilly0379 said:


> I missed this!  I need to watch it again!



YES!  Watch it again.  She was being such a jerk the whole time they had Bentley out to dinner...I was annoyed and wanted to slap her so I can imagine how Maci feels/felt!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

pursegrl12 said:


> oh, I agree about the social skills part! my ds has been in a daycare since he was 8 months old so he has that down pat. bentley needed pre-school for sure! at that age what fun is it for kids to be sitting at home all day playing by themselves?


 

I don't think some people realize how important socialization is for children, I'm blessed I don't have to put my second child in daycare but I am & its for their own benefit. I've had friends who kept their kids home til KINDERGARTEN! & criticize me for sending my son to school at 3 years old. I try explaining to them, he's having fun, making friends and learning at the same time. By the time he was in Kindergarten he was a pro, and theirs where in a culture shock.  So when I see Ryans mom reacting the way she does makes my blood boil, youd thank Maci was dropping him off to some stranger and going out partying.


----------



## Chantilly0379

I seen a few comments about them having jobs.  I'd like to know WTH does Kyle do that he can afford a house and a Mercedes?  He's always sitting around looking like he just got off the BB court.  MTV has to giving them a nice chunck of changes, well except for Tylor and Catelynn, they're the only ones living in a trailor (not that there's anything wrong with it)  But he's another one driving in Caddy.


----------



## labelwhore04

Chantilly0379 said:


> I don't think some people realize how important socialization is for children, I'm blessed I don't have to put my second child in daycare but I am & its for their own benefit. I've had friends who kept their kids home til KINDERGARTEN! & criticize me for sending my son to school at 3 years old. I try explaining to them, he's having fun, making friends and learning at the same time. By the time he was in Kindergarten he was a pro, and theirs where in a culture shock.  So when I see Ryan&#8217;s mom reacting the way she does makes my blood boil, you&#8217;d thank Maci was dropping him off to some stranger and going out partying.



I know. I don't get what her(Ryan's mom) problem is? What could possibly be bad about sending your kid somewhere to play, learn, socialize and have fun a few times a week for a few hours? I can't even think of one con. It baffles my mind how anyone can think that's a bad idea.


----------



## coachtags

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I know. I don't get what her(Ryan's mom) problem is? What could possibly be bad about sending your kid somewhere to play, learn, socialize and have fun a few times a week for a few hours? I can't even think of one con. It baffles my mind how anyone can think that's a bad idea.



I think their issue is more about their time with Bentley.  The issue was during Ryan's time (however much time it is) they wanted to spend that time with Bentley and not have him in preschool for the day.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

coachtags said:
			
		

> I think their issue is more about their time with Bentley.  The issue was during Ryan's time (however much time it is) they wanted to spend that time with Bentley and not have him in preschool for the day.



Of course that's what it is. But that's a selfish view to have. Parents need to step back and look at the big picture. What's best for BENTLEY?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just want to know when Bentley & Sophia are going to stop sucking on their pacifiers!


----------



## labelwhore04

coachtags said:


> I think their issue is more about their time with Bentley.  The issue was during Ryan's time (however much time it is) they wanted to spend that time with Bentley and not have him in preschool for the day.



The funny thing is that they're already so lucky to be spending all that time they do have with Bentley because Ryan is a teen dad and lives at home. If Ryan had kids at 30 with his own home, job, wife, etc..i doubt they would get to see Bentley as often as they do now. I guess that's the upside of being a parent of a teen mom/dad, you get to see your grandchild way more often.(unless your kid is Farrah of course)


----------



## coachtags

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> The funny thing is that they're already so lucky to be spending all that time they do have with Bentley because Ryan is a teen dad and lives at home. If Ryan had kids at 30 with his own home, job, wife, etc..i doubt they would get to see Bentley as often as they do now. I guess that's the upside of being a parent of a teen mom/dad, you get to see your grandchild way more often.(unless your kid is Farrah of course)



I have a hard time understanding why anybody should be "lucky" to spend time with their own child.  I don't know how much time he get's with him but clearly he wants more.  I think they plan to take her back to court or something.


----------



## coachtags

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I just want to know when Bentley & Sophia are going to stop sucking on their pacifiers!



this


----------



## labelwhore04

coachtags said:


> I have a hard time understanding why anybody should be "lucky" to spend time with their own child.  I don't know how much time he get's with him but clearly he wants more.  I think they plan to take her back to court or something.



I clearly wasn't talking about Ryan. I was talking about his parents.


----------



## Chanel522

I was a teen parent and also was very fortunate to be a stay at home Mom.  My husband worked his butt off to get to where he is now and my parents were extremely supportive!!  My son never once has gone to daycare, but I did put him in pre school at 4 1/2 three days a week from 9-11:30 to prepare him for kindergarten.  I love spending time with him, playing, reading, drawing, going places, baking, etc.  We would go out to breakfast and spend afternoons at the park or swimming or all kinds of awesome things and now our son is going into 4th grade (can't believe it!!) and he's incredibly smart and well socialized.  He definitely preferred to stay home with me than go to school though, but I wouldn't go back and do it differently at all!  I really enjoy being a hands on involved Mom and still very much am that way.  

I see why Ryan and his parents want Bentley all that they possibly can.  Kids are only little once.  Maybe they could just put him in pre school a few hours a day when Ryan has him?


----------



## ILuvShopping

coachtags said:


> I have a hard time understanding why anybody should be "lucky" to spend time with their own child.  I don't know how much time he get's with him but clearly he wants more.  I think they plan to take her back to court or something.



i think his PARENTS want more time.  ryan appears like he could care less. it's never his idea to take maci to court, it's his parents'. his never his idea to ask for more time, it's his parents'


----------



## Chantilly0379

sarahloveslouis said:


> Of course that's what it is. But that's a selfish view to have. Parents need to step back and look at the big picture. What's best for BENTLEY?


 

Not only that but parents are normally at work anyway.  If Ryan had a job and his mom didn't enable him to be a looser than she'd be at work herself instead of  raising her grandson, than it would actully benefit them as well.


----------



## Chantilly0379

labelwhore04 said:


> The funny thing is that they're already so lucky to be spending all that time they do have with Bentley because Ryan is a teen dad and lives at home. If Ryan had kids at 30 with his own home, job, wife, etc..i doubt they would get to see Bentley as often as they do now. I guess that's the upside of being a parent of a teen mom/dad, you get to see your grandchild way more often.(unless your kid is Farrah of course)


 


labelwhore04 said:


> I clearly wasn't talking about Ryan. I was talking about his parents.


 



ILuvShopping said:


> i think his PARENTS want more time. ryan appears like he could care less. it's never his idea to take maci to court, it's his parents'. his never his idea to ask for more time, it's his parents'


 
ITA! I just can't get over how they act like Bently is their kid. & again its about what is best for the child and not the parent. Being a good parent is being able to set your feelings on the side and do whats best for them and not you, kids need that enter action with other kids, so they're not social misfits when they get into school. I dread putting my LO in daycare at 18 months & then preschool at 3, but I know its going to benefit them in the long run, b/c with my first I see how well he adjusts to change & how much more socialable he is with other kids verses my friends/families children who stayed home til Kindergarten.


----------



## Chantilly0379

I went watch this episode over and caught the part where Ryans girlfriend said "would you like to live with just daddy".

I was like WTH!  She is clearly over stepping her boundaries and if I were Maci I'd make it clear to her it doesn't matter what she thinks.


----------



## alliemia

DC-Cutie said:


> I just want to know when Bentley & Sophia are going to stop sucking on their pacifiers!


 
sometimes it seems like Sophia had it in her mouth 24/7. i thought those things were for naps? weird. i think it's impeeding her talking. i never gave my kids pacifiers and they never had any soothing issues. if they don't have that, they calm down other ways.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I just want to know when Bentley & Sophia are going to stop sucking on their pacifiers!



Add Mason Disick to the list


----------



## pursegrl12

alliemia said:


> sometimes it seems like sophia had it in her mouth 24/7. I thought those things were for naps? Weird. I think it's impeeding her talking. I never gave my kids pacifiers and they never had any soothing issues. *if they don't have that, they calm down other ways*.



agreed!!!


----------



## Chantilly0379

They're for whenever they want them and how the parent chooses to give them.  Every parent and child is different, there no wrong or right way to handle a pacifier, it's completely up to how a parent decides to handle it.  It doesn't hurt them in anyway so I've never understood what the big deal was. Besides that it's actually a benefit to infants since its a prevention against SIDS, which can happen until 12 months old.

 I allowed my son wean himself off and that wasn't until he was four years old, it wasn't hurting him to have it and it didn't mess up his speach, it made him happy so it really wasnt' that big of a deal. I figure there are so many things out there to worry about when it comes to children and a pacifier wasn't one of them.  

.


----------



## Sassys

Chantilly0379 said:


> They're for whenever they want them and how the parent chooses to give them.  Every parent and child is different, there no wrong or right way to handle a pacifier, it's completely up to how a parent decides to handle it.  It doesn't hurt them in anyway so I've never understood what the big deal was. Besides that it's actually a benefit to infants since its a prevention against SIDS, which can happen until 12 months old.
> 
> I allowed my son wean himself off and that wasn't until he was four years old, it wasn't hurting him to have it and it didn't mess up his speach, it made him happy so it really wasnt' that big of a deal. I figure there are so many things out there to worry about when it comes to children and a pacifier wasn't one of them.
> 
> .


I don't have kids, so I am curious.  Do parents who let their kids keep a pacifier, also let them keep their bottles?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> They're for whenever they want them and how the parent chooses to give them.  Every parent and child is different, there no wrong or right way to handle a pacifier, it's completely up to how a parent decides to handle it.  It doesn't hurt them in anyway so I've never understood what the big deal was. Besides that it's actually a benefit to infants since its a prevention against SIDS, which can happen until 12 months old.
> 
> I allowed my son wean himself off and that wasn't until he was four years old, it wasn't hurting him to have it and it didn't mess up his speach, it made him happy so it really wasnt' that big of a deal. I figure there are so many things out there to worry about when it comes to children and a pacifier wasn't one of them.
> 
> .



it can impede the formation of teeth, causing them to curve.  Kind of like children that suck their thumb.

Bentley, Sophia and Mason all have the same sort of shape to their teeth.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I don't have kids, so I am curious.  Do parents who let their kids keep a pacifier, also let them keep their bottles?



no kids either.  I remember my mom telling my sister, when the baby throws out his bottle or pacifier, don't let them get it back.  Especially the pacifier.  My nephews stopped using the pacifier around their 9 or 10 month.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> it can impede the formation of teeth, causing them to curve.  Kind of like children that suck their thumb.
> 
> Bentley, Sophia and Mason all have the same sort of shape to their teeth.



This is what I always heard.  My mom said my brother and I did not want the pacifier and she took the bottle away at one. I do recall we both had a blanket  or teddy bear that we always held onto to sooth ourselves (I still have mine)


----------



## Bentley1

ILuvShopping said:


> *i think his PARENTS want more time.  ryan appears like he could care less. it's never his idea to take maci to court, it's his parents'. his never his idea to ask for more time, it's his parents*'



THANK YOU!

Ryan just yawns and shrugs and looks down and around when his parents talk about seeing Bentley more or going to court for custody etc.


----------



## alliemia

Bentley1 said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> Ryan just yawns and shrugs and looks down and around when his parents talk about seeing Bentley more or going to court for custody etc.



He doesn't want more time. The parents mention it and the cameras are rolling so Ryan agrees.


----------



## Chantilly0379

DC-Cutie said:


> it can impede the formation of teeth, causing them to curve. Kind of like children that suck their thumb.
> 
> Bentley, Sophia and Mason all have the same sort of shape to their teeth.


 

Its baby teeth, not permenant & it doesn't happen to all children, my son, & (2) nephews didn't have this problem.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> Its baby teeth, not permenant & it doesn't happen to all children, my son, & (2) nephews didn't have this problem.



I didn't say it happens to all children.


----------



## Bentley1

alliemia said:


> He doesn't want more time. The parents mention it and the cameras are rolling so Ryan agrees.



Exactly, he in no way wants anymore time.  Heck, he barely seems to tolerate the little time he does have with Bentley.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sassys said:


> I don't have kids, so I am curious. Do parents who let their kids keep a pacifier, also let them keep their bottles?


 

Not all parents do, I was one of the parents who it didn't bother. My son weaned himself off both. Never had problems with cavities r anything else with his teeth. didn't have problems wetting the bed, as a matter of fact he's never wet on himself during the night or a nap since he's 18months old.

I feel it&#8217;s up to the discretion of the parent and I feel like if it doesn't bother the parent than it shouldn't bother anyone else esp if it&#8217;s nothing to harm the child.

I had a friend who took her 1st off the bottle and paci @ 1 year old and couldn't believe I left mine on and I told her basically "you don't see me criticizing you for something so petty so why do you have a problem with how I handle the situation" 

Basically I just feel there are more situations are that more important than the pacifier deal, I would be more concerened how poor little Leah will turn out with all the disfunction she has to be around.


----------



## alliemia

It is odd though that Sophia has a pacifier in her mouth the entire episode, including horseback riding, etc. If its meant to soothe, it wouldn't be in constantly and during activities when she would be able to talk, eat, etc.

Personally, I don't care what other parents do because I only concern myself with my own kids. But yeah, certain things look odd to me in general.


----------



## Chantilly0379

& I think its odd that ppl are making such a big deal over something like a pacifier.


----------



## alliemia

Bentley1 said:


> Exactly, he in no way wants anymore time.  Heck, he barely seems to tolerate the little time he does have with Bentley.



Even his girlfriend was asking him about the court thing. If he was the one really wanting joint custody, he would have gone to court already. For a few years now we keep hearing him say he's going to get on it.

I don't think his parents realize how good Maci is as a mom. I don't get why they are pushing for a court battle when Ryan and Maci get along relatively well.


----------



## coachtags

Chantilly0379 said:
			
		

> & I think its odd that ppl are making such a big deal over something like a pacifier.



I think it's odd to see kids big enough to talk, feed themselves, and a mouth full of teeth running around with a pacifier hanging out their mouths.  I do have children and their pediatrician was adamant once they had a mouth full of teeth and were developmentally trying to talk that they were off the pacifier.  Mine came off pacifier around 15-18 months.  The dentist even recommended to me that they came off pacifiers as well.  To each his own.  If some people want to pacifier, bottlefeed, or breastfeed their kids till they're 8 and 9 years old .. do you .. I'll have my opinion and they'll have theirs.


----------



## pollinilove

i hate pacifiers i never used one so i never had to take it away i just let my children cry and i just held them


----------



## pollinilove

and with the bottle one day i just never gave it back


----------



## caitlin1214

Doesn't prolonged use of a pacifier ruin a child's teeth?


----------



## pursegrl12

coachtags said:


> *I think it's odd to see kids big enough to talk, feed themselves, and a mouth full of teeth running around with a pacifier hanging out their mouths.*  I do have children and their pediatrician was adamant once they had a mouth full of teeth and were developmentally trying to talk that they were off the pacifier.  Mine came off pacifier around 15-18 months.  The dentist even recommended to me that they came off pacifiers as well.  To each his own.  If some people want to pacifier, bottlefeed, or breastfeed their kids till they're 8 and 9 years old .. do you .. I'll have my opinion and they'll have theirs.



exactly....they don't need it!!! but i think the parents do


----------



## GingerSnap527

What is with Amber and the fake eyelashes?!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

GingerSnap527 said:
			
		

> What is with Amber and the fake eyelashes?!



What's with Amber and ANYTHING? She is ROUGH. Hot mess that one. I'd love to give her a makeover that starts with a smack to the mouth.

Then again, I'd love to do a makeover on Farrah that starts the same way.


----------



## labelwhore04

GingerSnap527 said:


> What is with Amber and the fake eyelashes?!



and those nails.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

GingerSnap527 said:


> What is with Amber and the fake eyelashes?!





labelwhore04 said:


> and those nails.....



And those piercing.  They look so infected.


----------



## km8282

My Gosh... Farrah's new song is horrible. Has anyone heard it?
It's headlined on Yahoo today as the worse reality TV song. It's horrorific.


----------



## Oogolly

I just saw that headline on yahoo and thought i'd give it a listen... dear lord.... that is the worst thing I have ever heard. That was just awful!


----------



## mcb100

I wish that Ryan's parents would wake up and realize that if RYAN doesn't want any more time with Bentley whatsoever then it isn't right to keep pushing it on him......it's something that he has to want for himself and he obviously doesn't so then let Bentley's mom keep most custody. 
   Amber--doesn't she eventually give up all rights that she has over Leah? I'm not sure if it's 100% true, but I read it in a tabloid http://hollywoodlife.com/2012/08/05/amber-portwood-jail-depressed-teen-mom/


----------



## pollinilove

farrah sucks not even auto tune can help her . sounds like a cat in a fight


----------



## ILuvShopping

mcb100 said:


> I wish that Ryan's parents would wake up and realize that if RYAN doesn't want any more time with Bentley whatsoever then it isn't right to keep pushing it on him......it's something that he has to want for himself and he obviously doesn't so then let Bentley's mom keep most custody.
> Amber--doesn't she eventually give up all rights that she has over Leah? I'm not sure if it's 100% true, but I read it in a tabloid http://hollywoodlife.com/2012/08/05/amber-portwood-jail-depressed-teen-mom/



hahaha she regrets the decision and said it was a bad idea. you think??? what a dingbat.  gary needs to man up and stop answering those collect calls!


----------



## alliemia

Farrah's song is inaudible. I can't even make out the lyrics. Not sure music is her forte.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

alliemia said:


> Farrah's song is inaudible. I can't even make out the lyrics. Not sure music is her forte.



LOL I laughed so hard the other night when Andy Cohen made Farrah his "Jackhole" of the day :lolots:  She is the saddest excuse for a human being I have ever seen.  She is going to be on Dr Drew's show and has said she will do whatever she has to to continue to be on tv.  Pathetic! Thank gawd MTV has finally canceled her!! I will miss the other 3 though.


----------



## msspooky09

Omg. I just about died when she said to that guy's stepmom that she is going to be a "lone bird"!! Who says that to someone? And how does she know that this woman doesn't have reproductive problems or something? Or maybe she just doesn't want to have kids? How rude!


----------



## Sassys

msspooky09 said:


> Omg. I just about died when she said to that guy's stepmom that she is going to be a "lone bird"!! Who says that to someone? And how does she know that this woman doesn't have reproductive problems or something? Or maybe she just doesn't want to have kids? How rude!



I am not a watcher of this show, but I am watching and I just wanted her to shut the fcuk up. 

Also, if Amber's home was vandalized why does she still have a big screen tv and furniture does not look damaged. What does she do all day? Does Maci have a job or in school?


----------



## alliemia

msspooky09 said:


> Omg. I just about died when she said to that guy's stepmom that she is going to be a "lone bird"!! Who says that to someone? And how does she know that this woman doesn't have reproductive problems or something? Or maybe she just doesn't want to have kids? How rude!


 
yes, that was very rude. she doesn't know why the stepmom doesn't have kids, it was very insensitive to say 'omg..you never had a child. how old are you? it's never going to happen for you.' I do like Farrah, but i think she's socially awkward, she doesn't know how to respectfully speak to people.


----------



## msspooky09

Sassys said:
			
		

> I am not a watcher of this show, but I am watching and I just wanted her to shut the fcuk up.
> 
> Also, if Amber's home was vandalized why does she still have a big screen tv and furniture does not look damaged. What does she do all day? Does Maci have a job or in school?



I keep muting it when she is on, LOL. I can't take much of how she acts!

As for Amber...hmmm... Looks like she sits at home, calls her cousin and complains, puts on fake eyelashes, calls her mother, cries, calls Gary & yells at him, whines some more, goes for a drive, whines about Leah...idk. I get that they're saying that she has issues, but I can't help but feel like she's manipulative and a liar and faking all of it. She's so quick to blame Gary for everything, but at this point, he's the only one doing anything for their daughter!


----------



## alliemia

I'm sorry but Catelyn and Tyler can't finish the semester because they don't know what degree to get? For one, you can meet with an advisor and figure that out in a short time, since they know what career they want. And they can always take the core courses that all freshman take. i think they really like the thought of going to college, but aren't all that interested in actually doing the work.


----------



## msspooky09

alliemia said:
			
		

> yes, that was very rude. she doesn't know why the stepmom doesn't have kids, it was very insensitive to say 'omg..you never had a child. how old are you? it's never going to happen for you.' I do like Farrah, but i think she's socially awkward, she doesn't know how to respectfully speak to people.



Did you see the woman's face? She was totally taken aback by how she was talking! I agree with you, I think she is just a terrible communicator. She was so upset earlier in the season (or last season?) about how she has no friends, but she doesn't seem to see how the way she acts alienates people. I wouldn't want to be friends with her, that's for sure!


----------



## michie

Farrah is certifiably CRAZY. She is pressuring this boy to join her ready-made family. Girl, please. You are no prize. He looked like he wanted to jump out of that damned paddleboat.


----------



## michie

WOW. I don't feel sorry for Farrah AT ALL. The guy was absolutely right.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I officially don't like maci. She had absolutely no care in the world when she went her merry way with bently and Kyle. But gets mad attitude when she find YT Ryan has a girlfriend. 

I love the way Ryan dismisses her whole funky attitude. Next episode, she's wrong as hell for putting bentley on the phone asking Ryan to come to his party. Ryan already said "you do your thing with him and I'll do mine" fair enough. But, she won't let it rest. 

The nerve of her to ask for Ryan to apologize to her, when she is the one that made the nasty tweet to Dalis. She always picks an argument with him in front of Bentley. Not cool. 

And why is her home always messy?  She seems so unkept and borderline filthy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Farrah is certifiably CRAZY. She is pressuring this boy to join her ready-made family. Girl, please. You are no prize. He looked like he wanted to jump out of that damned paddleboat.



Certified!  

All jokes aside, she needs help. She has some serious mental issues.

She has no social skills, telling the lady because she didn't have kids she was going to be lonely. Perhaps the woman was unable to have children. I think that's what set Daniel off.

Amber is also cray-cray.


----------



## alliemia

Amber has to be on something, her mood is very unstable. she was on the phone with Gary saying she'll take Leah the next day. He calls the next day to ask what time, and she goes crazy saying she wanted her yesterday? It was really mean to disappoint Leah like that. For one, she could have looked at the house then got Leah. She didn't need to spend the afternoon on a swing with her friend. The house showing looked all of 5 minutes.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

DC-Cutie said:


> Certified!
> 
> All jokes aside, she needs help. She has some serious mental issues.
> 
> She has no social skills, telling the lady because she didn't have kids she was going to be lonely. Perhaps the woman was unable to have children. I think that's what set Daniel off.
> 
> Amber is also cray-cray.



I think she does have mental issues. I think the mother did and it was passed to Farrah. Remember when the cops had to pull a gun on the mom cause she wouldnt put the knife down? 

Farrah is just rotten to the core. She has no heart, and cares only about herself...NO one else!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I dont understand Tyler and Catelynns resistance to start college. Everyone knows you have the junk courses you have to take first. And the counselor tells you what degree you need.

So you call the school you were going to attend, and say if I want to be a social worker what degree do I pursue? Is it that hard that they have to wait 3-4 months for that? Something else is stopping them I think. It just doesnt make sense.

ETA: Where is Amber and Gary getting the $$ to rent these nice homes?? 

Looks like Farrah is the LONE BIRD :lolots: Man just when I think she has hit her lowest, she digs deeper down! Rotten!


----------



## laurineg1

alliemia said:


> I'm sorry but Catelyn and Tyler can't finish the semester because they don't know what degree to get? For one, you can meet with an advisor and figure that out in a short time, since they know what career they want. And they can always take the core courses that all freshman take. i think they really like the thought of going to college, but aren't all that interested in actually doing the work.


Yes, I agree completely.  It was driving me crazy when they kept saying they couldn't go back to college because they were not sure if the courses they were taking were the correct ones.  Well, make an appointment to see an advisor and in about two minutes, you'll have your answer.  Obviously, Tyler IS lazy and just wants to sit around all day in his hat and eat pizza.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler and Catelynn, I really can't imagine them as counselors. I can see them now, making Carly the subject of every session.  I remember Catelynn wanted to be a nurse, I can't see that either. 

They just don't seem like bright or motivated kids.


----------



## alliemia

They seem to think the college advisor will 'tell them what they want to hear' and steer them in the wrong degree. Last I checked the advisor was there to tell you the right classes/degree for your interests. I can't believe Tyler dropped out because he was signed up as 'human services' and Dawn said social work was better. He still needs core classes regardless. They are lazy and just want the counselor jobs without going to actual school.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maybe they can be summer camp counselors, you don't need a degree for that.


----------



## labelwhore04

I thought Cate and Ty were the smart, motivated ones out of the bunch. What happened? They both seem so mature. I thought they would go on to do great things in life. I guess their crap upbringing did affect them in some way. When you have no parental role models and nobody steering you in the right direction, it's easy to fall off track. I hope they get their sh*t together, i think they both have lots of potential.


----------



## caitlin1214

labelwhore04 said:


> I thought Cate and Ty were the smart, motivated ones out of the bunch. What happened? They both seem so mature. I thought they would go on to do great things in life. I guess their crap upbringing did affect them in some way. When you have no parental role models and nobody steering you in the right direction, it's easy to fall off track. I hope they get their sh*t together, i think they both have lots of potential.



I do, too.


----------



## alliemia

I think Tyler's mom is the main stable parent trying to push them to do the right thing.


----------



## caitlin1214

alliemia said:


> I think Tyler's mom is the main stable parent trying to push them to do the right thing.



They're essentially paying for school themselves, right? If they are, then the idea of possibly going to school for the wrong thing scares them so much that they end up saying, "We don't want to go to school until we're absolutely sure it's the right path."


----------



## caitlin1214

Nowhere in Amber's conversation with Gary did I hear, "I know I asked for her today, but I just found a possible house for Leah and me that I need to look at."


----------



## pinkstar3333

I don't understand why Catelynn was so against seeing an academic or career advisor.  They may not be the best sometimes, but it's a lot better than what they are doing.  

There was no reason for them to skip the fall semester.  If they had simply gone onto their school's website they would have seen they needed basic classes that any degree they were contemplating would need.

I completely understand being confused about school and which degree to choose.  But they have to understand that so many students are in the same exact position.  Plenty of students start out open option or switch their major. 

Do we know if they ended up going to school for the spring semester?


----------



## Sassys

pinkstar3333 said:


> I don't understand why Catelynn was so against seeing an academic or career advisor.  They may not be the best sometimes, but it's a lot better than what they are doing.
> 
> *There was no reason for them to skip the fall semester.  If they had simply gone onto their school's website they would have seen they needed basic classes that any degree they were contemplating would need*.
> 
> I completely understand being confused about school and which degree to choose.  But they have to understand that so many students are in the same exact position.  Plenty of students start out open option or switch their major.
> 
> Do we know if they ended up going to school for the spring semester?



Exactly, that takes all of 10 minutes. These kids on this show are to weird for me.

I still can't figure out if Amber and Gary have jobs. Last time I checked, looking at a house did not take all day. I would move hell and earth to spend time with my child and to try to get her back. I think Gary is a joke, but I like the way he tried to remain calm with Amber while Leah was in the car and Amber was screaming at him over the phone.


----------



## ILuvShopping

wasn't it just a few episodes ago where tyler was saying that if catelynn didn't go to college then he didn't think he could be with her???

something tells me they just needed a story line for them and them dropping out of college seemed like the easiest thing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler and catlynn need to get away from each other. They seem to stifle each others growth.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler and catlynn need to get away from each other. They seem to stifle each others growth.


 
I think I agree with this. I definitely see some co-dependent tendencies which can really hinder personal development.


----------



## pursegrl12

sarahloveslouis said:


> I think I agree with this. I definitely see some co-dependent tendencies which can really hinder personal development.



plus it looks like tyler has zero interest in her anymore......so there's that....


----------



## sarahloveslouis

pursegrl12 said:


> plus it looks like tyler has zero interest in her anymore......so there's that....


 

Minor detail


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler and catlynn need to get away from each other. They seem to stifle each others growth.



And the fact that my gaydar rings hard for Tyler


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Sassys said:


> And the fact that my gaydar rings hard for Tyler


 
Ditto!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I swear while catlynn was talking, Tyler had the "shoot me now" glazed over look in his eyes. He's checked out of their relationship.


----------



## Chantilly0379

I think he would love to leave her but feels so obligated.


----------



## km8282

Chantilly0379 said:
			
		

> I think he would love to leave her but feels so obligated.



I think you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I swear while catlynn was talking, Tyler had the "shoot me now" glazed over look in his eyes. He's checked out of their relationship.



I agree.  They are codependent on one another.  I really think they need to get some school credits from a local college, then transfer out of state and start fresh (separately). They seem like good kids, but their families are a mess. Having MTV money should be a good way to encourage them to leave that area.

I also never agreed with the open adoption (but that is just me). I don't think it is healthy for them to be so involved in their daughter's life and her family.

Also, is Pizza the only thing they eat.  I recall watching a little bit a few weeks ago and they were eating pizza for a few days.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I agree.  They are codependent on one another.  I really think they need to get some school credits from a local college, then transfer out of state and start fresh (separately). They seem like good kids, but their families are a mess. Having MTV money should be a good way to encourage them to leave that area.
> 
> I also never agreed with the open adoption (but that is just me). I don't think it is healthy for them to be so involved in their daughter's life and her family.
> 
> Also, is Pizza the only thing they eat.  I recall watching a little bit a few weeks ago and they were eating pizza for a few days.



Pizza is their life!!

I'm with you sassy, open adoptions IMO aren't healthy. We can see first hand how catlynn and Tyler feel like they need to involve Carly in every aspect of their life and vice-versa. I imagine all of their conversations revolving around Carly.


----------



## Bentley1

I thought Tyler and Catelynn have a wedding coming up?

Tyler is NOT feeling Catelynn, she is just extremely clingy and needy and like you guys said he just feels obligated.  I'd be outta there!

And how embarrassing was Farrah in that conversation with Daniel at the lake?  She was trying to get a proposal out of him right there and then.  I'm so glad he dumped her, she thought she had this guy wrapped around her finger and he drop kicked her that same night.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Pizza is their life!!
> 
> I'm with you sassy, open adoptions IMO aren't healthy. We can see first hand how catlynn and Tyler feel like they need to involve Carly in every aspect of their life and vice-versa. I imagine all of their conversations revolving around Carly.



IMO, if you give your child up for adoption, then that is it. You did not or could not be a parent. No way wold I adopt a child and the birth parents want to visit and get updates.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> I thought Tyler and Catelynn have a wedding coming up?
> 
> Tyler is NOT feeling Catelynn, she is just extremely clingy and needy and like you guys said he just feels obligated.  I'd be outta there!
> 
> And how embarrassing was Farrah in that conversation with Daniel at the lake?  She was trying to get a proposal out of him right there and then.  I'm so glad he dumped her, she thought she had this guy wrapped around her finger and he drop kicked her that same night.



Oh, he dumped her.  I fell a sleep 15 min before it was over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean you have to be a super bicth to get dumped on a trip to another state!  Farrah deserved it though. 

There was another teen mom that wanted an open adoption, with the child going to her aunt and uncle!  She couldn't make up her mind, kept going back and forth. It was awful  In the end, she finally did give the baby to her relatives. But, that's the worse because you have to see the child at family functions and such...


----------



## caitlin1214

I think Catelynn and Tyler are doing everything right on the birth parents who gave a child up for adoption counselling.

But maybe some couples counselling might be helpful, too.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't understand why Maci tweeted the whole "It would be easier for Bentley if you and I were still together" thing.


I get where she's coming from, but statements like that are best saved for people who you know won't take it the wrong way.


I missed it. What made her tweet that in the first place?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean you have to be a super bicth to get dumped on a trip to another state!  Farrah deserved it though.
> 
> There was another teen mom that wanted an open adoption, with the child going to her aunt and uncle!  She couldn't make up her mind, kept going back and forth. It was awful  In the end, she finally did give the baby to her relatives. But, that's the worse because you have to see the child at family functions and such...



Ouch to the plane ride sitting next to each other going back home.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Ouch to the plane ride sitting next to each other going back home.



He literally dumped her. He didn't come back to the hotel room that night. She checked out alone and I presume got on the plane alone.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> He literally dumped her. He didn't come back to the hotel room that night. She checked out alone and I presume got on the plane alone.



LMAO! Damn, I missed it.

I never watch this show, but last night was straight comedy


----------



## tambles

DC-Cutie said:


> He literally dumped her. He didn't come back to the hotel room that night. She checked out alone and I presume got on the plane alone.


 
Yeah, I think he was just like forget my stuff and the plane ride!! He just needed to get away from Farrah.  Farrah has some major issues, if she would just relax, check her attitude and demands, maybe that relationship could have gone somewhere.  She was really trying to move that relationship along too fast. I don't ever see her having a successful relationship.

Tyler and Caitlyn really annoyed me last night.  Just take core courses and electives, until you figure it out, go meet with an advisor.  For what they want to do, social work is likely the route they need to go regarding "counseling" and they will likely need to eventually pursue a Master's degree and state licensure.  

Macy... annoying!  She has certain expectations, but doesn't seem to reciprocate most of the time.  

Amber is no good for her daughter, as is.  I really don't understand why she is always upset at Gary and I've really tried to pay attention to see if perhaps he instigates, but I really don't think so based on what I've seen.  I really think she manipulates.  I love how she tried to tell her friend what Gary had done, and omitted the part where she agreed to take Leah the next day.


----------



## leggeks

She's done it again! Farrah has a soundtrack I guess to her book? AND a video to along with another horrid auto tuned song. I really think Farrah is worthless. What is she contributing to society?


----------



## alliemia

caitlin1214 said:


> They're essentially paying for school themselves, right? If they are, then the idea of possibly going to school for the wrong thing scares them so much that they end up saying, "We don't want to go to school until we're absolutely sure it's the right path."



But there is no wrong thing for the first semester, they could even be undeclared major and take English, math, etc as all freshman do. It's like they were looking for a reason to quit for now.


----------



## alliemia

Sassys said:


> IMO, if you give your child up for adoption, then that is it. You did not or could not be a parent. No way wold I adopt a child and the birth parents want to visit and get updates.



I agree. And it's also really holding them back from life. Everything is Carly this, that, etc. that's why Catelyn wants to be an adoption counselor, to talk about it all day long.


----------



## mcb100

OMG. i'm watching this latest episode. Farrah, farrah. She basically kinda ruined the whole trip. They've only been going out for less than two months and she's already pressuring him to marry her. She also....i don't know how to explain it,  she's a bit self centered. Like when they were in the store she was like find me this, find me that, MY dress, MY ring, etc. I never treated boyfriends that way.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

So THAT was the series finale?! What an uneventful wrap-up.


----------



## km8282

sarahloveslouis said:
			
		

> So THAT was the series finale?! What an uneventful wrap-up.



I think there are still 2 more episodes left.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

km8282 said:
			
		

> I think there are still 2 more episodes left.



Ok. It was a strange ending to this episode with the montage and then the book said "the end"! 

Are the next two shows reunions?


----------



## km8282

sarahloveslouis said:
			
		

> Ok. It was a strange ending to this episode with the montage and then the book said "the end"!
> 
> Are the next two shows reunions?



I think they usually do the "The End" at the end of each episode. It goes with that whole book theme they do throughout. It has thrown me off a few times too, since it's the final season! On the scenes from the next they mentioned 2 (or 3, but I think 2) episodes left and what's coming up. 

But, it is confusing!


----------



## Sassys

Teen Mom's Catelynn Lowell reveals plans to adopt six-year-old brother if her alcoholic mother falls off the wagon again

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...other-alcoholic-mother-falls-wagon-again.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Alcoho


----------



## Chantilly0379

Sassys said:


> Teen Mom's Catelynn Lowell reveals plans to adopt six-year-old brother if her alcoholic mother falls off the wagon again
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...other-alcoholic-mother-falls-wagon-again.html


 

She should, poor kid!


----------



## msspooky09

Speaking of April....After all the drama with her selling the fake pregnancy story about Catelynn, plus her addiction issues (which I find hard to believe is just alcohol?), it makes me wonder if she lied about Butch hitting her & that's why he was so mad at the arraignment (I think that's what it was?). Especially since Tyler's mom said he had never ever hit anyone ever before. I wouldn't be surprised if he did, but it seems like April loves any kind of attention and blew an argument out of proportion and said he hit her so she could get more attention/airtime.


----------



## mrskolar09

Neither Butch nor April really seem like good parents in any way, but April seems particularly toxic.  If I were Catelynn, I would seriously cut her out of my life.

And I just can't with Maci anymore.  I really used to like her, but ever since she pulled all the crap with Ryan's family vacation, I really have just lost all respect for her.  Especially since she seems to get all self-righteous every time Ryan does something she deems rude or selfish, but she has no apparent problems infringing on him in much the same ways.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Oh, he dumped her.  I fell a sleep 15 min before it was over.



Yes!  It was embarrassing yet SOOO well deserved.


----------



## krasavitza

I haven't read the comments so dont know if this was discussed - but um what is up with amber's "friend"? She easily looks 40+... and a druggie. What could they both have in common? And did anyone else get the vibe that they were more than just friends? Like drug buddies or.... dating? lol


----------



## michie

She's definitely older than Amber, but 40+? I don't think so. She seems level-headed but, especially compared to Amber, who isn't? I didn't get the drug or lesbian vibe. I don't have a female gaydar, though, so anything is possible. More than anything, I just thought she had the patience of a saint.


----------



## Chanel522

I just watched the latest episode and couldn't believe Farrah.  I know she's self absorbed and pushy, but she hit an all time low pushing for an engagement and the whole "me, me me" act she put on in the store.  Daniel looked like his life jacket was going to strangle him on the boat because he was getting so frustrated that she wouldn't talk about anything else.  I do think that the relationship needed to be over, but just leaving her at the hotel and not even talking to her was wrong imo.  I get that he was upset, but he should have at least had the nerve to call her or even send a text.

Maci has gotten pushy and belittling with Ryan this season also and I think that honestly she is very jealous he's with Dalis and seems to be happy.  It's fine for her to have Kyle in her and Bentley's life, but she wants to still have control over Ryan also and he's not having that.  Really I think that if he would entertain the idea of getting back together I think she'd be there before he even had the words out of his mouth!

Amber is crazy, over-dramatic and annoying.  I feel so sorry for Leah.  Out of all the kids on the show I feel the worst for her because both Amber and Gary have some serious issues that need to be sorted out stat!!

Catelynn and Tyler look like they're sick of doing the show I think.  Their story line has kind of fallen off and it's time for them to move on.  I don't know that I agree with some of the posts that Tyler looks like he's sick of Catelynn.  They've been together without any breakups for a long time so now that they're living together, have gone through a pregnancy, child birth and an adoption, I think the whole "lust" phase where you can't get enough of the other person and think what they say are the most wonderful words ever spoken, etc is over for them and they're more settled in.  None of the other people we see on the show have had that commitment or anything.  I think these two will be just fine


----------



## coachtags

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Maci has gotten pushy and belittling with Ryan this season also and I think that honestly she is very jealous he's with Dalis and seems to be happy.  It's fine for her to have Kyle in her and Bentley's life, but she wants to still have control over Ryan also and he's not having that.  Really I think that if he would entertain the idea of getting back together I think she'd be there before he even had the words out of his mouth!



ITA.  I def think she's still in love with Ryan.  Majority of her discussions in her house are about Ryan and what he's doing.  I don't see how Kyle puts up with that.  Her going on vacation with Ryan and his family should have been a red flag for Kyle, and also that tweet.


----------



## AlovesJ

coachtags said:


> ITA. I def think she's still in love with Ryan. Majority of her discussions in her house are about Ryan and what he's doing. I don't see how Kyle puts up with that. Her going on vacation with Ryan and his family should have been a red flag for Kyle, and also that tweet.


 

I don't know if she loves either. She sure did move on fast to Kyle #2 after her and Kyle broke up. Maci's true colors have really come through this season.


----------



## labelwhore04

I wanted to laugh when Farrah got ditched. What a loser. Daniel seemed like a decent guy. I don't blame him for getting outta there. What person starts talking marriage and kids after 1 month of dating? I would run for the hills. You don't even fully know eachother yet at that point. When daniel said "she's always demanding things" speaks volumes of what her personality is really like and that it's not just 'the show' or editing that make her look that way. It was kinda douchey to not even call her but i couldn't feel bad because it's FARRAH. She's never gonna be able to have a normal, healthy relationship.

I noticed that out of all the kids, they only show Sophia always acting bratty. In almost every scene, she is misbehaving. Bentley and Leah seem so well behaved. I really think Sophia is taking after Farrah. She's already a brat and she's only 2. Like mother like daughter.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> I wanted to laugh when Farrah got ditched. What a loser. Daniel seemed like a decent guy. I don't blame him for getting outta there. What person starts talking marriage and kids after 1 month of dating? I would run for the hills. You don't even fully know eachother yet at that point. When daniel said "she's always demanding things" speaks volumes of what her personality is really like and that it's not just 'the show' or editing that make her look that way. It was kinda douchey to not even call her but i couldn't feel bad because it's FARRAH. She's never gonna be able to have a normal, healthy relationship.
> 
> I noticed that out of all the kids, they only show Sophia always acting bratty. In almost every scene, she is misbehaving. Bentley and Leah seem so well behaved. I really think Sophia is taking after Farrah. She's already a brat and she's only 2. Like mother like daughter.



I noticed that too. Now I am not a regular watcher and I thought maybe it was just the terrible twos


----------



## caitlin1214

Doesn't "separate parties" mean separate parties? It doesn't mean invite his side of the family to your party.


----------



## caitlin1214

labelwhore04 said:


> I wanted to laugh when Farrah got ditched. What a loser. Daniel seemed like a decent guy. I don't blame him for getting outta there. What person starts talking marriage and kids after 1 month of dating? I would run for the hills. You don't even fully know eachother yet at that point. When daniel said "she's always demanding things" speaks volumes of what her personality is really like and that it's not just 'the show' or editing that make her look that way. It was kinda douchey to not even call her but i couldn't feel bad because it's FARRAH. She's never gonna be able to have a normal, healthy relationship.



She didn't understand why he bailed and she thought it was more serious because he introduced her to his friends and family? 


Really?


----------



## slang

I wonder who buys Leah's clothes? 

Love the pink plaid coat and black boots with the sparkly bows on the sides, too cute!


----------



## caitlin1214

slang said:


> I wonder who buys Leah's clothes?
> 
> Love the pink plaid coat and black boots with the sparkly bows on the sides, too cute!



Leah is adorable.



The whole separation anxiety things was handled badly, though. Maybe I've been watching too many of those Supernanny shows, but they should have done a better job distracting her before Amber left. 

Don't get discouraged about the whole thing and curse when you're going out the door. 

Yes, Leah misses Amber, but she was also upset seeing Amber upset.


----------



## slang

Holy cow! didn't even recognize Dalis with dark hair!


----------



## coachtags

Maci was more upset than Bentley that Ryan didn't show up


----------



## labelwhore04

caitlin1214 said:


> She didn't understand why he bailed and she thought it was more serious because he introduced her to his friends and family?
> 
> 
> Really?



It was sooo awkward the way she was talking to his step mom, asking her age and telling her that shes 'getting old.' Omg i wanted to die. Wtf is her problem? She has no manners. Who says those things?


----------



## caitlin1214

labelwhore04 said:


> It was sooo awkward the way she was talking to his step mom, asking her age and telling her that shes 'getting old.' Omg i wanted to die. Wtf is her problem? She has no manners. Who says those things?



That's the thing. She says all this horrible stuff to his family and pressures him to steer their relationship in a direction they're nowhere ready to go yet and she acts like the victim when he dumps her? 



Again: _REALLY_?


----------



## caitlin1214

Was that whole argument on speakerphone? So Leah just heard all the bleeps and Amber refer to the "Bishazz" No Contact Thing?


That's great, Amber. Curse freely in front of the little girl. Fantastic.




(Granted, my parents let slip the occasional damn or sh--, but nothing worse than that.)


----------



## labelwhore04

I have no respect for Amber, she has no regard for Leah. If you're gonna act like a psychotic bish, atleast wait till your 2 year old isnt around. Atleast Gary knows better and never engages her infront of Leah. Ugh it makes me so mad.


----------



## Lux~Love

Omg I just got really mad when Maci walked away while Ryan was cussing at her and Dalis said "good". Dalis needs to mind her own business. Until she has a ring on her finger, she is a non factor in the relationship between Ryan, Maci and Bentley.


----------



## alliemia

Someone needs to explain what adoption means to Tyler and Catelyn and their parents. I don't get why April and Kim think Brandon and Teresa should 'let' them see Carly. Kim actually thought they would let her freely fly out and visit Carly. 

I wonder how Brandon and Teresa feel when they see the show.


----------



## km8282

alliemia said:
			
		

> Someone needs to explain what adoption means to Tyler and Catelyn and their parents. I don't get why April and Kim think Brandon and Teresa should 'let' them see Carly. Kim actually thought they would let her freely fly out and visit Carly.
> 
> I wonder how Brandon and Teresa feel when they see the show.



I was just thinking the same thing. I don't understand why someone would be ok with an open adoption. I wouldn't want to deal with these types of issues from the biological family.  I'm probably ignorant to the benefits of an open adoption... But, I really see no benefit to the adoptive family in this situation. Except, contact if the child ends up sick and in need of an organ, transfusion, or important medical history? I don't get get.

Also. I hate Farrah. She has absolutely no respect for anyone, or anything. I don't know why, but her blatantly ignoring the "no dog" sign at the park aggravated me. 

I have no words for Amber. My heart breaks for Leah every time I watch this show.

I'm still trying to figure out (am only halfway thru the episode) if maci did the wrong, or right thing by inviting Ryan. I can understand both sides of the argument... 

I'm glad this is the finale. I get really wrapped up in this show! Lol


----------



## alliemia

I think if it's letter/cards, updates that is a nice thing. But if the birth parents and their families just act like the adoptive parents are just temporarily babysitting and they should be so involved, then I think it's over the boundaries.

Carly has parents and grandparents, and I see no reason why they'd want to invite Kim,  April, Butch etc to come see their baby. At least at the breakfast, April seemed to understand when she said 'She's not ours.' Catelyn and Tyler are still so fixated after 3 yrs, I wish they'd move on and be productive like they'd planned to.


----------



## Queenie719

@ Maci's epic fail...she tried so hard to sell that lie that "it was all Bentley's idea" to invite Ryan.  Guess she forgot she was on camera putting him up to it.


----------



## km8282

alliemia said:
			
		

> I .' Catelyn and Tyler are still so fixated after 3 yrs, I wish they'd move on and be productive like they'd planned to.



I'm hoping once this series is over, they'll be able to move on a bit better. All the time they are filming, the producers must be encouraging this behavior to some extent. They need closure and a way to move on with their lives.

I bet Theresa & Brandon wouldn't have an issue with Kim seeing Carly, but are smart enough to know if they allow Kim, they may feel more pressure to allow April and possibly Butch. They don't seem like the type of people who want someone like April or Butch around their family.


----------



## labelwhore04

km8282 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. I don't understand why someone would be ok with an open adoption. I wouldn't want to deal with these types of issues from the biological family.  I'm probably ignorant to the benefits of an open adoption... But, I really see no benefit to the adoptive family in this situation. Except, contact if the child ends up sick and in need of an organ, transfusion, or important medical history? I don't get get.
> 
> Also. I hate Farrah. She has absolutely no respect for anyone, or anything. I don't know why, but her blatantly ignoring the "no dog" sign at the park aggravated me.
> 
> I have no words for Amber. My heart breaks for Leah every time I watch this show.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out (am only halfway thru the episode) if maci did the wrong, or right thing by inviting Ryan. I can understand both sides of the argument...
> 
> I'm glad this is the finale. I get really wrapped up in this show! Lol





alliemia said:


> I think if it's letter/cards, updates that is a nice thing. But if the birth parents and their families just act like the adoptive parents are just temporarily babysitting and they should be so involved, then I think it's over the boundaries.
> 
> Carly has parents and grandparents, and I see no reason why they'd want to invite Kim,  April, Butch etc to come see their baby. At least at the breakfast, April seemed to understand when she said 'She's not ours.' Catelyn and Tyler are still so fixated after 3 yrs, I wish they'd move on and be productive like they'd planned to.



I think it's nice that the birth parents get updates each year on the child but that's as far as it should go IMO. If i ever put a child up for adoption, i would like to get updates once in a while just so i know they're ok, KWIM? I think it's weird though that cate and ty actually get to go visit Carly in person. Brandon and Theresa seem like genuinely very sweet and kind hearted people.


----------



## km8282

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I think it's nice that the birth parents get updates each year on the child but that's as far as it should go IMO. If i ever put a child up for adoption, i would like to get updates once in a while just so i know they're ok, KWIM? I think it's weird though that cate and ty actually get to go visit Carly in person. Brandon and Theresa seem like genuinely very sweet and kind hearted people.



I can understand that, the letter with updates. I wonder what is more typical for an open adoption? Letters w photos and updates, or the birth parents seeing the child once a year or so? I'm guessing it's mixed based on the situation. 

I think I know what I'll be researching tonight when insomnia kicks in!


----------



## alliemia

labelwhore04 said:


> I think it's nice that the birth parents get updates each year on the child but that's as far as it should go IMO. If i ever put a child up for adoption, i would like to get updates once in a while just so i know they're ok, KWIM? I think it's weird though that cate and ty actually get to go visit Carly in person. Brandon and Theresa seem like genuinely very sweet and kind hearted people.


 
I think Brandon and Teresa go above and beyond what most adoptive parents would be comfortable with. I'm still shocked that Kim is upset that she hasn't been able to visit Carly yet, or call them. She's not Carly's grandmother and she needs to accept it. The fact that Tyler and Catelyn get photos should be enough, she can view them and see how the child is doing. I think her contacting Brandon and Teresa is out of line.


----------



## alliemia

km8282 said:


> I'm hoping once this series is over, they'll be able to move on a bit better. All the time they are filming, the producers must be encouraging this behavior to some extent. They need closure and a way to move on with their lives.
> 
> I bet Theresa & Brandon wouldn't have an issue with Kim seeing Carly, but are smart enough to know if they allow Kim, they may feel more pressure to allow April and possibly Butch. They don't seem like the type of people who want someone like April or Butch around their family.


 
I just don't see any reason for Kim to visit with Carly.


----------



## km8282

alliemia said:
			
		

> I just don't see any reason for Kim to visit with Carly.



There is none. Other than going back to just flat out not understanding what an open adoption is. I think Kim really could benefit from counseling. I think she feels entitled to the very welcoming attitude Brandon & Theresa give to Catelynn and Tyler. She seems angry. As though Brandon & Theresa are temporary and she is ready to be in Carly's life but they won't give her back... Even though Carly is no longer catelynn & Tyler's to
Have. It's very sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci was WRONG and here is why:

Lat week the both agreed to have separate parties. Now she talks with Kyle (who also needs to stay out of it) and decides she wants to invite Ryan and his family, but have Bentley do it (because who can say "no" to him). 

She puts Bentley on the phone with Ryan.  He says "I'll see what I can do". Maci took that as a "yes". That's not what he said. Then she goes off when he says he won't be there. He never said he would be there. 

I agree with Ryan, you can't let a two year old make those decisions. She should have called him. I'm also glad that he pounded into her thick head that he never said he as coming and it wasn't cool to tell family & friends that he was. 

She tried to make him look bad. I hope that her family and friends saw this episode and heard the conversation. She like to flip the script and play things HER way. Like when she invited herself to the beach when it was Ryan's turn to have him for the week - alone. 

They were both wrong for arguing in front of Bentley.


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci was WRONG and here is why:
> 
> Lat week the both agreed to have separate parties. Now she talks with Kyle (who also needs to stay out of it) and decides she wants to invite Ryan and his family, but have Bentley do it (because who can say "no" to him).
> 
> She puts Bentley on the phone with Ryan.  He says "I'll see what I can do". Maci took that as a "yes". That's not what he said. Then she goes off when he says he won't be there. He never said he would be there.
> 
> I agree with Ryan, you can't let a two year old make those decisions. She should have called him. I'm also glad that he pounded into her thick head that he never said he as coming and it wasn't cool to tell family & friends that he was.
> 
> She tried to make him look bad. I hope that her family and friends saw this episode and heard the conversation. She like to flip the script and play things HER way. Like when she invited herself to the beach when it was Ryan's turn to have him for the week - alone.
> 
> They were both wrong for arguing in front of Bentley.



I agree with you however is it that wrong if Bentley wanted them there? Maci was just trying to do right by her son.


----------



## Belle49

Lux~Love said:


> Omg I just got really mad when Maci walked away while Ryan was cussing at her and Dalis said "good". Dalis needs to mind her own business. Until she has a ring on her finger, she is a non factor in the relationship between Ryan, Maci and Bentley.



Me Too!! I was like oh hell naw!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> I agree with you however is it that wrong if Bentley wanted them there? Maci was just trying to do right by her son.



No, it's not wrong if he wanted them there. But, as the parent Maci knew what was planned and agreed upon. She egged it on, she even said some to Kyle like "I'll ask bentley what he wants to do".  She should have never put him on the phone, basically in the middle. 

She strikes me as the type of parent that says in the midst of a divorce "who do you want to live with?"

Bentley seems like a pretty low key kid and probably would have been fine with 2 parties.


----------



## coachariffic

DC-Cutie said:


> No, it's not wrong if he wanted them there. But, as the parent Maci knew what was planned and agreed upon. She egged it on, she even said some to Kyle like "I'll ask bentley what he wants to do".  She should have never put him on the phone, basically in the middle.
> 
> She strikes me as the type of parent that says in the midst of a divorce "who do you want to live with?"
> 
> Bentley seems like a pretty low key kid and probably would have been fine with 2 parties.



What kid wouldn't want two parties?!?! 

He's not going to remember at his 2nd bday party his parents weren't at both of them. She's trying to hard at the co-parenting. Maci and Ryan don't get along enough to be able to do that. She needs to let it go.


----------



## labelwhore04

What kid wouldn't want TWO parties with TWO cakes? With the way Maci and Ryan fight infront of him, clearly it's best for him that they're apart and do things separately from one another.


----------



## alliemia

I feel like she just came up with the pump it up party as a last minute way to pull a stunt.


----------



## coachtags

alliemia said:
			
		

> I feel like she just came up with the pump it up party as a last minute way to pull a stunt.



She did.  Maci is still in love with Ryan.  Her whole talk is always Ryan and what he's doing or not doing.


----------



## slang

Maci may have been in the wrong about the b'day party but Ryan was totally in the wrong for the fighting in front of Bentley

He kept the door open letting Bentley hear everything, cursed her out (he was bleeped at least 2-3 times), refused to let her close the door, refused to talk away from the car - I was glad Maci finally walked away

He did the same thing last week, talking about Maci to his parents in front of Bentley, Bentley even repeated what Ryan's Mum said about her


----------



## tambles

I think Maci needed to just follow through with what she and Ryan agreed with.  He seemed to make it pretty clear that he wanted to do separate parties.  He obviously does not wish to deal with Maci more than he has to and from what I've seen of her on the show, can't really blame him.  Maci pushed Bentley to make that call, of course he was going to say he wanted his Dad, Dalis and grandparents there.  That was Maci's attempt to manipulate the situation and force Ryan to comply with her original wishes for everyone to attend Bentley's party.  

Ryan should have taken his parents advice about being the bigger person and not argue about it when he went over there.  He was wrong for losing his cool and should have addressed the issue with Maci when Bentley or Dalis wasn't around.  Dalis shouldn't have said anything, but I think her reaction likely reflected a build up of negative feelings toward Maci over time.  Ryan should tell Dalis that her comments are not necessary and will likely make the situation worse.

Tyler's mom all of a sudden feeling cheated about not being able to see Carly or have a relationship with her adoptive family...where did this come from all of a sudden?  She always seemed like the level headed one and like she understood what "adoption" meant.  Seems like they are really searching for storyline.

Amber and Gary really have little insight into why they have a no contact order when Leah is present.  And they think the answer to getting around CPS and the court order is to just give Gary sole custody so they can do what they want.  They haven't learned a thing, they have a toxic relationship, Amber is incredibly unstable and can't even hold it together for the handoff of Leah back and forth.  

No comments about Farrah.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Poor Leah - my heart breaks for her every episode.  When she was crying over Amber and saying, "I need you"...ugh, the tears were pouring over here.  I'm not a fan of Amber at all, but it's very obvious that she loves her daughter very much and I can't help but root for her to resolve her troubles and be fully reunited with Leah.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I have a feeling Ryan kept that car door open because Dalis probably said something about him not standing up to Maci or something. 


Oh, and I love how Amber has a nice Lincoln. It's BS how they always say they "don't have money".


----------



## caitlin1214

alliemia said:


> I just don't see any reason for Kim to visit with Carly.



I don't, either. And it's good that the adoption counselor told them as much.


----------



## mcb100

I feel like sometimes open adoptions are more painful than closed ones.

If I were Carly's adoptive parents, I wouldn't want her biological mom & dad to come and visit a few times a year, and share presents with Carly and stuff.....I'd feel like I AM that child's mom now...yanno?


----------



## coachtags

BurberryLvr said:
			
		

> Poor Leah - my heart breaks for her every episode.  When she was crying over Amber and saying, "I need you"...ugh, the tears were pouring over here.  I'm not a fan of Amber at all, but it's very obvious that she loves her daughter very much and I can't help but root for her to resolve her troubles and be fully reunited with Leah.



Last I read Amber is incarcerated in prison for the next five years.


----------



## alliemia

mcb100 said:


> I feel like sometimes open adoptions are more painful than closed ones.
> 
> If I were Carly's adoptive parents, I wouldn't want her biological mom & dad to come and visit a few times a year, and share presents with Carly and stuff.....I'd feel like I AM that child's mom now...yanno?


 
I'd feel the same way. And if I did agree to occassional visits, it wouldn't involve biological grandparents, siblings, etc.

I think Teresa feels like she's finally a mom after infertility, and has these constant reminders of the heartache when Tyler and Catelyn call, email, invite them to the graduation. It's like they are like 'Hello, we're her parents, thanks for watching her for us'. I think they need to leave them alone. 

I was disgusted hearing Kim say she was 'angry' that they haven't let her call all the time and visit. She already disrespected Brandon and Teresa by calling them and telling them to bring Carly to the graduation. Why would Carly need to be at this graduation? I don't get it.


----------



## alliemia

coachtags said:


> Last I read Amber is incarcerated in prison for the next five years.


 
At least Leah won't hear all the cursing and screaming for 5 yrs. But it's worrisome with Gary's weight, he doesn't look healthy and it's a huge responsibility as a single dad for that long.


----------



## alliemia

LoveMyMarc said:


> I have a feeling Ryan kept that car door open because Dalis probably said something about him not standing up to Maci or something.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I love how Amber has a nice Lincoln. It's BS how they always say they "don't have money".


 
yeah, but she can't afford the daycare for Leah. Because she has a car and house payment. what a joke.


----------



## coachtags

alliemia said:
			
		

> At least Leah won't hear all the cursing and screaming for 5 yrs. But it's worrisome with Gary's weight, he doesn't look healthy and it's a huge responsibility as a single dad for that long.



I agree, he really needs to lose some weight.  I know Amber has her issues but I think it's sad Leah won't have her mother during those young years.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

alliemia said:


> yeah, but she can't afford the daycare for Leah. Because she has a car and house payment. what a joke.



Oh, I know. Almost all of the Teen Moms have nice cars!


----------



## Chantilly0379

labelwhore04 said:


> It was sooo awkward the way she was talking to his step mom, asking her age and telling her that shes 'getting old.' Omg i wanted to die. Wtf is her problem? She has no manners. Who says those things?


 

Aww hell, I need to go watch this from the beginning I caught the tail end of that epi.


----------



## Chantilly0379

Lux~Love said:


> Omg I just got really mad when Maci walked away while Ryan was cussing at her and Dalis said "good". Dalis needs to mind her own business. Until she has a ring on her finger, she is a non factor in the relationship between Ryan, Maci and Bentley.


 
ITA!  I would have smacked her so hard he hair would have turned back blonde!


----------



## alliemia

I felt really bad for Daniel's stepmom with what Farrah was saying. It's obvious the woman couldn't have kids for some reason because she said she loved kids but didnt have any. But then Farrah was like 'you don't have a child YET?, 'you need to get on that.', 'how old are you? I don't think it's going to happen', 'you're going to be a lone bird. I can't believe you haven't had a child yet.' 

It must have really hurt the lady to hear that.


----------



## Chantilly0379

slang said:


> Maci may have been in the wrong about the b'day party but Ryan was totally in the wrong for the fighting in front of Bentley
> 
> *He kept the door open letting Bentley hear everything, cursed her out (he was bleeped at least 2-3 times), refused to let her close the door, refused to talk away from the car - I was glad Maci finally walked away*
> 
> *He did the same thing last week, talking about Maci to his parents in front of Bentley, Bentley even repeated what Ryan's Mum said about her*


 
I'm not giving Maci right for how she handled the party situation but its almost like Ryan & his family try to turn Bently against her.


----------



## Belle49

Chantilly0379 said:


> I'm not giving Maci right for how she handled the party situation but its almost like Ryan & his family try to turn Bently against her.




THIS!!!!!!

Add the new gf and her little peanut gallery comments


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> THIS!!!!!!
> 
> Add the new gf and her little peanut gallery comments



Kyle made comments, too!  

They both need to zip it!


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle made comments, too!
> 
> They both need to zip it!



Kyle mumbles so I don't pay attention to him lol, what did he say and I agree the two of them just need to zip it


----------



## Chantilly0379

Belle49 said:


> *Kyle mumbles so I don't pay attention to him lol*, what did he say and I agree the two of them just need to zip it


----------



## Chantilly0379

Even if Kyle has said things before, I don't think he's ever said anything to where Ryan could here, like Dalis did last night.


----------



## coachtags

Regardless of who says what (Kyle or Dalis), Maci always likes to try and hold a conversation when Ryan picks Bentley up.  All that "extra-curricular" could easily be summed up by having a conversation on the phone, and when he comes to get his kid, tell the kid "bye!" give him a kiss and let him go.  Too much unnecessary conversation being held in front of that child by everybody!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

coachtags said:


> Regardless of who says what (Kyle or Dalis), Maci always likes to try and hold a conversation when Ryan picks Bentley up. All that "extra-curricular" could easily be summed up by having a conversation on the phone, and when he comes to get his kid, tell the kid "bye!" give him a kiss and let him go. Too much unnecessary conversation being held in front of that child by everybody!


 
Amen!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chantilly0379 said:


> Even if Kyle has said things before, I don't think he's ever said anything to where Ryan could here, like Dalis did last night.



Whether he can hear or not, it's just not cool to speak ill of the other parent. 



Belle49 said:


> Kyle mumbles so I don't pay attention to him lol, what did he say and I agree the two of them just need to zip it



He does mumble a whole lot 

Kyle called Ryan a loser.


----------



## coachtags

Interesting, I just read online Ryan's response to Dalis "good" comment.  He said it's bad editing on MTV part, and insinuated that words were exchanged between the two.  I guess it did seem a little odd for her to holler out "GOOD" of all things, lol.  I just thought she was saying "GOOD" because Maci was walking off.  Dalis made a statement and said something to the effect of, the show was recorded over a year ago and that they are all in a good place now.


----------



## Chanel522

Belle49 said:


> THIS!!!!!!
> 
> Add the new gf and her little peanut gallery comments



If I were Maci I'd be putting Dalis in her place _real_ fast.  She's nothing but a trouble maker and Ryan shouldn't allow that either.  They got along much better before she was in the picture and now he's acting like a jerk in front of Bentley when he needs to be acting like a positive role model since Bentley is at such an impressionable age.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think it's Dalis' attitude or comments that made for bad blood between maci and Dalis. But rather the fact that Dalis is in Ryan's life. Maci made an issue when he dated someone else in the past. 

I think, she still wants Ryan.


----------



## Lanier

DC-Cutie said:


> I think, she still wants Ryan.



That's the impression I get too.


----------



## Bentley1

I think Maci is still hung up on Ryan too.  Although, I really like Kyle.  I think they were good together.

I've gotta say, I'm sad we have one episode left.  I wonder why they decided this would be the last season?  Because they're no longer teens? lol  

I much prefer these girls over the cast of Teen Moms 2.


----------



## labelwhore04

^I'm sad too! It was nice seeing the little ones grow up each season. I hope they do a special 'where are they now' episode once in a while


----------



## Bentley1

^ That's a great idea.  It would be interesting for me to keep up with how these little ones and their moms progress after the show ends.


----------



## mrskolar09

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I don't think it's Dalis' attitude or comments that made for bad blood between maci and Dalis. But rather the fact that Dalis is in Ryan's life. Maci made an issue when he dated someone else in the past.
> 
> I think, she still wants Ryan.



Yes to this entire post.


----------



## Sassys

Not a regular viewer, but why does Amber need permission to see her daughter? Why is CPS in their life?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Sassys said:


> Not a regular viewer, but why does Amber need permission to see her daughter? Why is CPS in their life?



cause she tried to beat the crap out of gary while being filmed and MTV aired it.


----------



## simmmchen

Aw man, I'm gonna miss this show. I used to love 16 & pregnant when I was younger and this was a great spinoff.

I really like Maci. Is she always right? No, but she's doing a hell of a job and Bentley seems well adjusted (and he's such a cutiepie!). Oh and I love their accents!

So so so so sad that Amber hasn't managed to pull herself together in time. Leah also seems like a total sweetheart. I was always hoping and wishing for a happy ending.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Little Leah broke my heart when she told Amber "I need you." My goodness :cry:

For all the dramatics going on around her, she seems like a total sweetheart. I hope she does well in life.


----------



## alliemia

Sassys said:


> Not a regular viewer, but why does Amber need permission to see her daughter? Why is CPS in their life?



She has mood swings, hits Gary, cursing fits, and all around unstable. Apparently prescription drug abuse involved too.


----------



## simmmchen

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Little Leah broke my heart when she told Amber "I need you." My goodness :cry:
> 
> For all the dramatics going on around her, she seems like a total sweetheart. I hope she does well in life.


ITA with all of that!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just want to take a few makeup remover wipe to Amber's face.


----------



## ILuvShopping

amber's date has never had italian food......

:weird:


----------



## coachtags

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I just want to take a few makeup remover wipe to Amber's face.



And put some antibiotic ointment on it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awkward.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley has it made in the shade!

I've noticed that maci has worn the same black earrings since season 1!


----------



## Queenie719

@ Maci's friend pumping her up to think Ryan still wants her.


----------



## Belle49

Damn Amber new man came from nowhere lol

Wow at Tyler with the puppy geez


----------



## DC-Cutie

Queenie719 said:


> @ Maci's friend pumping her up to think Ryan still wants her.



Gasing her head up   Ryan and Dalis are doing just fine.


----------



## coachtags

WTH is wrong with Tyler??? I couldn't help but laugh at that voice he made fussing at that dog!! But the look on his face afterwards was scary.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Wtf Tyler!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler has some anger. He just SNAPPED.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler has some anger. He just SNAPPED.



Probably does not want to be with Catelynn and feels he is stuck


----------



## jazzyj1021

I've never heard the term **** puppy...lol.


----------



## Queenie719

This is the first time I ever felt for Amber...


----------



## Sassys

What is a s lut puppy?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Queenie719 said:
			
		

> This is the first time I ever felt for Amber...



Me too..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gary is playing mind games. He knows amber isn't right in the head..


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> What is a s lut puppy?



Amber, apparently.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Sassys said:
			
		

> What is a **** puppy?



I dunno. Gary called her a sult puppy. So I couldn't help but giggle.


----------



## Sassys

I've watched 4 episodes of this show and Catelynn and Tyler live on pizza


----------



## Belle49

Do these two only eat freakin pizza, geez their eating habits are awful


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I've watched 4 episodes of this show and Catelynn and Tyler live on pizza



Probably why Tyler looks miserable all the time. He hasn't had a real meal, needs fresh fruit and veggies. Instead of pizza.


----------



## Sassys

I really want to kick Farrah in her mouth.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Probably why Tyler looks miserable all the time. He hasn't had a real meal, needs fresh fruit and veggies. Instead of pizza.



:lolots: you owe me an iPad


----------



## coachtags

Sassys said:
			
		

> What is a s lut puppy?



lol, it's a nasty ho e . . usually a young one.


----------



## Queenie719

Does everything have to relate to Carly somehow? "OMG what if Carly was here when you got mad Tyler?" 

Really?


----------



## caitlin1214

I missed how that whole thing started, but a parent should not use their child as a weapon against the other parent. 


Obviously, if there was good reason for Gary to withhold access to Leah then he should. (And by "good reason" I mean would Amber having access to Leah negatively affect her well-being, and not 'do you think Amber's acting like a whore?')


----------



## Belle49

So did Ryan tell the lawyer he doesn't want Naci leaving with Kyle?


----------



## caitlin1214

coachtags said:


> lol, it's a nasty ho e . . usually a young one.



A slutling, if you will.


----------



## Queenie719

I liken a s lut puppy to a ho e bag


----------



## coachtags

caitlin1214 said:
			
		

> a slutling, if you will.



bingo!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Belle49 said:


> So did Ryan tell the lawyer he doesn't want Naci leaving with Kyle?



Yes. He's talked to his attorney about it in the past. Maci didn't tell Ryan she was moving with bentley until the day she was moving. Then she did the same thing when she moved in with kyle. 

So, he's been uneasy about their living situation for a while.


----------



## alliemia

i can't believe Tyler made both the little boy and the dog cry.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Was anyone else shocked at the way Tyler treated that poor puppy in the car and in the house? If I was Catelynn, I would not have let him do that. :censor: People who treat helpless creatures that way are not good people, IMO.


----------



## Jahpson

ok where did Tyler get that cadillac?


----------



## ILuvShopping

didn't tyler 'work' at a pizza place at one point??  they're probably getting it for free


----------



## Sassys

Tyler needs to set himself free and come OUT


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Yes. He's talked to his attorney about it in the past. Maci didn't tell Ryan she was moving with bentley until the day she was moving. Then she did the same thing when she moved in with kyle.
> 
> So, he's been uneasy about their living situation for a while.



I see! Bentley loves Kyle so it's not like it's a bad thing, interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:
			
		

> Tyler needs to set himself free and come OUT



YES!!!! I get nothing but the gay vibe from him


----------



## Belle49

Sometimes MTV is so inappropriate with their little drawings


----------



## LoveMyMarc

UGH! I hate how Gary uses Leah to just torture Amber.


----------



## Jahpson

LoveMyMarc said:


> Was anyone else shocked at the way Tyler treated that poor puppy in the car and in the house? If I was Catelynn, I would not have let him do that. :censor: People who treat helpless creatures that way are not good people, IMO.



im going to agree. Plus that is not a smart way to show the puppy that what he did was wrong.

makes you wonder if the camera wasn't there...because his face after


----------



## Jahpson

Sassys said:


> Tyler needs to set himself free and come OUT





Belle49 said:


> YES!!!! I get nothing but the gay vibe from him



What????


----------



## Sassys

No she did not call his dad by his name


----------



## Belle49

Finally Dalis with some solid advice


----------



## Sassys

Jahpson said:


> What????



I am not a regular watcher of this show and I can see Tyler is gay


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:
			
		

> No she did not call his dad by his name



She sure did but she did speak some truth, he wants to prevent Maci and Kyle but what happens if they want to live together


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Jahpson said:


> im going to agree. Plus that is not a smart way to show the puppy that what he did was wrong.
> 
> makes you wonder if the camera wasn't there...because his face after



Oh, I know. Or if Catelynn or the kid wasn't there.




I don't really get the gay vibe from Tyler, lol.


----------



## Sassys

If Gary gets custody, Amber does not have any rights, so why does he keep telling her she does


----------



## caitlin1214

LoveMyMarc said:


> Was anyone else shocked at the way Tyler treated that poor puppy in the car and in the house? If I was Catelynn, I would not have let him do that. :censor: People who treat helpless creatures that way are not good people, IMO.



I couldn't believe it, either.


To his credit, though, he doesn't like him when he's like that, either. That's why he talked to his therapist about it.


----------



## Queenie719

Dalis ain't dumb.  She knows if Kyle can't be in the pic neither can she...she shut that down lol.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

caitlin1214 said:


> I couldn't believe it, either.
> 
> 
> To his credit, though, he doesn't like him when he's like that, either. That's why he talked to his therapist about it.



True, but to me, that is no excuse. That's like saying, if a parent has anger issues, it's ok that they yell at or spank their child.




> You Can Easily Judge the Character of a Man by How He Treats Those Who Can Do Nothing for Him


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler needs to listen to


----------



## Jahpson

Amber is always lying down! Goodness


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler needs to listen to




Life is so much better, when you are true to yourself


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Jahpson said:


> Amber is always lying down! Goodness



She's always in the corner of that d*mn couch!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Jahpson said:


> Amber is always lying down! Goodness



and covered up!


----------



## Sassys

This girl's voice is so annoying


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber has had more than enough men in her bed. Nasty arse!


----------



## Jahpson

Say what you want about Farrah, but the girl is making moves. Committed to her studies and making a living for her and her daughter. The rest cannot say that


----------



## jazzyj1021

And those lashes gotta go


----------



## Jahpson

I think Tyler's problems also stem from his relationship with Catelynn.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jahpson said:


> I think Tyler's problems also stem from his relationship with Catelynn.



They're taking all the right steps as parents who have given a child up for adoption, but I don't think they spend enough time working on themselves as a couple.

They need to do that if they plan on staying together for the long haul.


----------



## caitlin1214

LoveMyMarc said:


> True, but to me, that is no excuse. That's like saying, if a parent has anger issues, it's ok that they yell at or spank their child.



No, I know it's no excuse. 


This is one of those snap in the moment and then after think, "My God, what have I done?" type things.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Is Amber's man just trying to get some TV time? He doesn't seem too into her...


----------



## Sassys

Maci's mom looks exactly like Lea Thompson


----------



## Queenie719

Bentley looks identical to Maci's mom


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jahpson said:


> Say what you want about Farrah, but the girl is making moves. Committed to her studies and making a living for her and her daughter. The rest cannot say that



Don't know how far she'll go in life, because her attitude sucks monkey's balls.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Farrah's mom needs to stop baby talking to Sophia!!!


----------



## Queenie719

I really hate to see this show go


----------



## Belle49

Ohhhh Kyle cheated on Maci


----------



## jazzyj1021

Ok I actually teared up when they showed cate kissing carly


----------



## Jahpson

LoveMyMarc said:


> Farrah's mom needs to stop baby talking to Sophia!!!



This. Sophia could be just as articulate as Bentley.


----------



## caitlin1214

Christopher Titus on how, in a bad divorce, picking up the kids is like a hostage transfer every week:

"I'm, uh 300 clicks from the house. I will be in front of you in 3, 2, 1 . . . I have a visual. Please walk to the gate. All right, stop. Take the kids back in the house and take off that crap you make them wear and put on the cool stuff that I like them to wear. Be back in three seconds. 1, 2 . . . all right, come out. All right, walk to the gate. Stop. Back up ten steps. I'm putting the alimony check on the driveway. Kids, doors to the car are open. GO! GO! GO!"

Video here: (the joke starts at the 2:44 mark)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFWOJJOmTWU&feature=relmfu




That's exactly the vibe I got when Gary dropped off Leah. Actually . . . Gary dropping off Leah was like he was planting a grenade he had already pulled the pin from and is running like hell.

(And when I say grenade, I mean the actual grenade and not the Jersey Shore term.)


----------



## Jahpson

not surprised to hear that kyle cheat on maci.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She sounded pretty articulate when she called Farrah a crybaby..


----------



## Jahpson

DC-Cutie said:


> She sounded pretty articulate when she called Farrah a crybaby..



that was funny btw


----------



## coachtags

Jahpson said:
			
		

> not surprised to hear that kyle cheat on maci.



I'm not either.  All she did was talk about Ryan.  No man wants to hear that.


----------



## coachtags

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Amber has had more than enough men in her bed. Nasty arse!



what Gary had said . . sult puppy hahahaha


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Kyle cheated? Ugh. It's one thing if she didn't have a child...but he was (is?) so involved with Bentley.


----------



## PetiteChou

Don't know if anyone is interested, but my friend found this and sent it to me.
It's a reddit thread about the show, and apparently one of the ex-cameraman was answering questions.  However, after I looked back on it, I think he deleted his comments for identity/security reasons.
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ywtyp/iama_former_camera_operator_on_teen_mom_amaa/

Some of the things I remember is that the girls make $150k, some of the girl's friends with flirt with cameramen and 1 cameraman got caught in a jacuzzi with a girl's friend, and etc.  Apparently, they were worst moms off cameras and Leah had the dirtiest house (like food on the floor, dirty tampons in the corners)

just thought it was interesting lol even though it seems he deleted his own comments, you can still read some of the other's peoples


----------



## fashiontattle

Sassys said:
			
		

> Tyler needs to set himself free and come OUT



I agreee 100% with u.. He's too in touch with his feelings and all.. To me he's very "how u doin"

Also dying!!   on the 
" amber you are a s lut puppy!!" i just laughed so hard  it was funny


----------



## michie

Um...I thought we were supposed to see Maci and Kyle break up this season. WTH happened to that? So, basically, she moved herself and her son into Kyle's house then they broke up, moved out and moved back in? Seriously? 

This finale was LAME as hell. I feel like we know more than what was shown/taped..."when real life attacks", I guess...


----------



## coachtags

On Twitter Kyle is saying he didn't cheat and that he and Maci are doing just fine.  And she retweeted that . . so I don't know.


----------



## Jahpson

they are still together?


----------



## Belle49

Yup still together


----------



## Lanier

Belle49 said:


> Sometimes MTV is so inappropriate with their little drawings



I HATE those drawings.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Don't know how far she'll go in life, because her attitude sucks monkey's balls.



can you imagine what her job interviews would be like???

interviewer: "where do you see yourself in 5 years farrah"
farrah: "well, duh, like working here of course. i really don't understand why you just asked me that mr....what's your name again?" **open mouth and rolls eyes**


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> can you imagine what her job interviews would be like???
> 
> interviewer: "where do you see yourself in 5 years farrah"
> farrah: "well, duh, like working here of course. i really don't understand why you just asked me that mr....what's your name again?" **open mouth and rolls eyes**



Then she calls her mom.

Farrah: I didn't get the job because the man was stupid
Farrah's Mom: Said in baby voice "you don't need that job, baby, you will find a much better job, okay baby
Farrah: Of course I don't that that job and will find a better one "rolls eyes", good bye mother.


----------



## Sassys

Farrah Abraham and Gary Shirley feud on Twitter during &#8216;Teen Mom&#8217; series finale
http://www.examiner.com/article/far...feud-on-twitter-during-teen-mom-series-finale


----------



## Kansashalo

> Gary Shirley, feeling attacked, said, Seriously Farrah. I dont care for you one bit. *Your cry face sucks and so do your cookies.* Unless you change your going die lonely.


 
:lolots: @ bolded.


----------



## slang

Kansashalo said:


> :lolots: @ bolded.



Is "cookies" code for something or is he talking about her baking skills?


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Is "cookies" code for something or is he talking about her baking skills?



LOL. That is what I was wondering too.

It's bad enough I still don't understand what a "s lut puppy" is.  These young kids and their slang


----------



## coachtags

Sassys said:
			
		

> LOL. That is what I was wondering too.
> 
> It's bad enough I still don't understand what a "s lut puppy" is.  These young kids and their slang



S lut puppy is an old term.  I laughed hearing Gary say it because I didn't think people said it anymore.  I recall my Great Uncle (which is now deceased) telling one of my cousins she was dressed like a s lut puppy (she had on daisy dukes with holes in them and this was in the early 90s).  My Grandma uses the term s lut puppy and pole cat (if you're a stripper, you're nasty as a stray alley cat. You're a beggar, nasty, and smell like a stray cat


----------



## ILuvShopping

Jahpson said:


> they are still together?



they broke up for a few months.. maybe as long as 6 months?? she dated another kyle for a month or two... then her and tv kyle got back together last month.


----------



## Queenie719

coachtags said:
			
		

> S lut puppy is an old term.  I laughed hearing Gary say it because I didn't think people said it anymore.  I recall my Great Uncle (which is now deceased) telling one of my cousins she was dressed like a s lut puppy (she had on daisy dukes with holes in them and this was in the early 90s).  My Grandma uses the term s lut puppy and pole cat (if you're a stripper, you're nasty as a stray alley cat. You're a beggar, nasty, and smell like a stray cat



Here we call skunks polecats.  I guess the term could apply either way


----------



## Sassys

In NYC, we just call you a good old fashion s lut/whore/hoe, no special words needed.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Sassys said:


> In NYC, we just call you a good old fashion s lut/whore/hoe, no special words needed.


 
Same here in Oregon!


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> In NYC, we just call you a good old fashion s lut/whore/hoe, no special words needed.





sarahloveslouis said:


> Same here in Oregon!





Same here in Toronto - or maybe it is just my age demographic


----------



## Eclipse4

Did it say "Plain Old Amber" on Gary's phone when she called during the bday party?


----------



## simmmchen

pursegrl12 said:
			
		

> can you imagine what her job interviews would be like???
> 
> interviewer: "where do you see yourself in 5 years farrah"
> farrah: "well, duh, like working here of course. i really don't understand why you just asked me that mr....what's your name again?" **open mouth and rolls eyes**


Hahaha! You're right on! Farrah is unbelievable


----------



## simmmchen

I'm sad it's over 

Maci: I just like her. She's def my favorite. How awesome that must be: handing over the birth certificate singe can sue her... What a sucky situation to be in.

Amber: It's just so freakin sad that she couldn't pull herself together. She seems like a sweet person at heart and is just oozing love for Leah. So sad that her mental state is so unstable. She could have been a great mom. 

Farrah: Yeah. I don't even know. She seems terrible. Her daughter looks like a troll and thanks to the great parenting she's getting also acts like one. 

Catelynn: I hope everything works out for you both. I don't know if you can ever heal from the adoption trauma, but maybe not having to talk about it all the time on MTV will help. 

Maaan, why can't shows just stay on forever? I'd watch another few seasons


----------



## simmmchen

PetiteChou said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone is interested, but my friend found this and sent it to me.
> It's a reddit thread about the show, and apparently one of the ex-cameraman was answering questions.  However, after I looked back on it, I think he deleted his comments for identity/security reasons.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ywtyp/iama_former_camera_operator_on_teen_mom_amaa/
> 
> Some of the things I remember is that the girls make $150k, some of the girl's friends with flirt with cameramen and 1 cameraman got caught in a jacuzzi with a girl's friend, and etc.  Apparently, they were worst moms off cameras and Leah had the dirtiest house (like food on the floor, dirty tampons in the corners)
> 
> just thought it was interesting lol even though it seems he deleted his own comments, you can still read some of the other's peoples


Aw I'm bummed that I missed this. Would have loved details about how the moms really are when cameras are off


----------



## pollinilove

is cookies for her girl parts is that what gary means ?


Sassys said:


> LOL. That is what I was wondering too.
> 
> It's bad enough I still don't understand what a "s lut puppy" is. These young kids and their slang


----------



## alliemia

pollinilove said:


> is cookies for her girl parts is that what gary means ?



She goes to culinary school, so I think he was saying she's a bad chef.
I doubt Gary is making a sexual reference to a castmate.


----------



## michie

And, in Gary's defense, whatever the hell Farrah made for that test looked awful. She didn't even look pleased eating it.


----------



## simmmchen

I think it's pretty funny that he is insulting her cookies 

And yes, it didn't look like Farrah is made for culinary arts.


----------



## BraavosBound

simmmchen said:


> I think it's pretty funny that he is insulting her cookies
> 
> And yes, it didn't look like Farrah is made for culinary arts.



Yes, her career & education choice always puzzled me.  She doesn't seem to enjoy anything related to culinary arts, it seems so random.  Also, can you imagine her being the manager of anything, let alone a busy restaurant?  Omg, I pity the future employees.


----------



## michie

I wonder what she eats when she goes out. I would think a culinary student would somewhat have more sophisticated taste when it came to restaurants, but none of the places they show them going to look but a step over from Applebee's, taste-wise.


----------



## ILuvShopping

michie said:


> I wonder what she eats when she goes out. I would think a culinary student would somewhat have more sophisticated taste when it came to restaurants, but none of the places they show them going to look but a step over from Applebee's, taste-wise.



in their defense of that.. i'm sure a lot of 'better' places don't want to be shown on teen mom.

farrah was shown at a really good cafe/cupcake place in omaha once though.
i can't remember if they showed what it was though.


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> in their defense of that.. i'm sure a lot of 'better' places don't want to be shown on teen mom.
> 
> farrah was shown at a really good cafe/cupcake place in omaha once though.
> i can't remember if they showed what it was though.



Well...you're a culinary student, why not stay home...and cook, perhaps? LOL. And, strictly out of my own ignorance of what she's doing, do many culinary students also take bartendering classes?


----------



## simmmchen

michie said:
			
		

> Well...you're a culinary student, why not stay home...and cook, perhaps? LOL. And, strictly out of my own ignorance of what she's doing, do many culinary students also take bartendering classes?


Yeah I also wondered about the bar tending classes when she said she's taking the class to make her more employable. Where?! At a bar? My gosh. 

Maybe she meant as a student job? I think some real world experience would do her good.


----------



## simmmchen

I do feel bad for the girl though. I didn't know she was still so hung up on Derek, Sophia's father. It's been over 3 years since his death, but Sophia is of course a constant reminder. She looks a lot like him, too 

She seems to think he is/was the love of her life. Who knows, they might have broken up by  now anyhow, but I think it's the uncertainty that's making it so hard for her to get over it. Sucky situation!


EDIT: And lookie what I found: 





> &#8220;He would always cook for us, and all his friends, whenever they came to the house, he loved to cook, he was going to go to culinary school,&#8221; said Kassy Underwood (Derek's sister).


Source: http://starcasm.net/archives/27125

Now it all makes sense. She does not seem to have any interest whatsoever in cooking. She is in culinary school to stay close to Derek. Aw man, this is sad  (and possibly a little crazy, since they weren't actually a couple when he died... maybe he already knew she's a nutjob?)

The article says that the parents pressured her to stay away from Derek. So maybe it's the regrets that's killing her? What I'm not understanding is, did Derek even KNOW he was going to be a father?


----------



## michie

*eta* I believe he knew a baby was coming, but she told him on her TM that she was not pregnant. I don't understand why she continues to be a ***** when she is a witness to "tomorrow's not promised". 

I actually find it a tad hard to believe that Farrah listened to Debra about staying away from Derek. It was apparent during her TM episode that she wanted nothing to do with him. The reasons seemed vague, though. She is very strong-willed and didn't seem to be an obedient daughter from the get-go. I am one of those ppl who thinks, especially since this guy is deceased, that she is trying to change ths past. She obviously has a lot of regrets about the relationship.


----------



## simmmchen

michie said:
			
		

> *eta* I believe he knew a baby was coming, but she told him on her TM that she was not pregnant. I don't understand why she continues to be a ***** when she is a witness to "tomorrow's not promised".
> 
> I actually find it a tad hard to believe that Farrah listened to Debra about staying away from Derek. It was apparent during her TM episode that she wanted nothing to do with him. The reasons seemed vague, though. She is very strong-willed and didn't seem to be an obedient daughter from the get-go. I am one of those ppl who thinks, especially since this guy is deceased, that she is trying to change ths past. She obviously has a lot of regrets about the relationship.


You're right. It's hard to believe she just complied with her parents' request to stay away from him. I wish I could see her 16&preg episode again. I barely remember it. I will try to find it on the weekend. I didn't actually start watching teen mom until a few months ago, but I do remember all of their 16&preg episodes vaguely


----------



## simmmchen

Squeeee! I just found Teen Mom on Netflix and 16 & preg on the MTV website. I think I will go back and watch some older Teen Mom as I've only watched the last couple of months.

I don't even watch a lot of TV, but for some reason this has me hooked :shame:


----------



## ILuvShopping

perhaps i may be making things up but i swear at some point farrah said that her and her mom were best friends before she got pregnant and then everything changed.


----------



## prof ash

Favorite line of whole episode was by Maci: "Ryan can't even spell lawyer"


----------



## simmmchen

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Favorite line of whole episode was by Maci: "Ryan can't even spell lawyer"


Hahaha I didn't even catch that! That's hilarious! Love Maci 

I've been reading up on this Dalis character. She seems like a super ambitious girl. Wonder how long she'll put up with Ryan. I don't wanna say he's a loser, cause I don't exactly know his education/job situation, but It seems safe to say "ambitious" is not a good description either. She's got some fame now (blog, twitter, fitness videos, modeling jobs) so it'll be interesting to see how long she'll stay with his sorry butt.


----------



## jazzyj1021

simmmchen said:
			
		

> Hahaha I didn't even catch that! That's hilarious! Love Maci
> 
> I've been reading up on this Dalis character. She seems like a super ambitious girl. Wonder how long she'll put up with Ryan. I don't wanna say he's a loser, cause I don't exactly know his education/job situation, but It seems safe to say "ambitious" is not a good description either. She's got some fame now (blog, twitter, fitness videos, modeling jobs) so it'll be interesting to see how long she'll stay with his sorry butt.



So.. she riding off Ryan to get some fame


----------



## simmmchen

jazzyj1021 said:
			
		

> So.. she riding off Ryan to get some fame


That's what it seems like to me... And it's working out pretty well I'd say


----------



## prof ash

simmmchen said:
			
		

> That's what it seems like to me... And it's working out pretty well I'd say



Woww interesting! The bonfire was the first time I thought the girl had sense. I can totally see that now. 

Also...Maci and Kyle are definitely back together now, right? I did a bit of googling and it seems a yes. Hope they get married


----------



## simmmchen

ash14vwb said:
			
		

> Woww interesting! The bonfire was the first time I thought the girl had sense. I can totally see that now.
> 
> Also...Maci and Kyle are definitely back together now, right? I did a bit of googling and it seems a yes. Hope they get married


I also think they are together (again). Yes, Kyle seems like a great guy for Maci, amazingly awesome with Bentley, understanding and no-drama.


----------



## michie

ash14vwb said:


> Favorite line of whole episode was by Maci: "Ryan can't even spell lawyer"



Oh! That was why he tweeted "L-A-W-Y-E-R"!


----------



## laurineg1

What about Sophia telling Farrah that she was a "bad person".  Farrah didn't even seem shocked..just said she wasn't a bad person and then Sophia said "I'm a bad person?".  So sad and so weird...


----------



## simmmchen

laurineg1 said:
			
		

> What about Sophia telling Farrah that she was a "bad person".  Farrah didn't even seem shocked..just said she wasn't a bad person and then Sophia said "I'm a bad person?".  So sad and so weird...


YESSSSS! Completely weird. The crazy mom must have said something like that to Sophia. It definitely sounded like she was repeating something that was said to her and since she had been staying with Farrah's crazy mom, my bet is on her. I just wonder if the mom said FARRAH was or if she was talking about somebody else. Very very strange indeed. Farrah didn't even sound surprised.


----------



## slang

Tyler reading the letter he wrote Butch broke my heart...

I hope they do some sort of update shows - so I can see how he & Catelyn do after they finish school etc - they seem like such nice normal kids (despite their upbringings) I wish them all the best!!!


----------



## prof ash

slang said:
			
		

> Tyler reading the letter he wrote Butch broke my heart...
> 
> I hope they do some sort of update shows - so I can see how he & Catelyn do after they finish school etc - they seem like such nice normal kids (despite their upbringings) I wish them all the best!!!



I also felt for Tyler at that scene. I was shocked to see how nasty he was to the dogs and crying at therapy. I sometimes watch him and forget that he must have a lot of emotions to deal with
regarding his father, their choice with Carly, and
that he's still so young. I'm glad to see he realizes the negative effect his relationship with his dad is having on him and doesn't want it to hurt him or people(animals too) around him now.


----------



## slang

ash14vwb said:


> I also felt for Tyler at that scene. I was shocked to see how nasty he was to the dogs and crying at therapy. I sometimes watch him and forget that he must have a lot of emotions to deal with
> regarding his father, their choice with Carly, and
> that he's still so young. I'm glad to see he realizes the negative effect his relationship with his dad is having on him and doesn't want it to hurt him or people(animals too) around him now.



Yes, acknowledging he has anger issues and needs to see a therapist to talk about it is such a mature thing to do - I know people 3x his age who can't figure that out


----------



## simmmchen

I've known a few drug addicts in the past, but I don't think I've even met anybody quite as far "down" as Tyler's father. That text message he wrote him where he said he will never love anybody or anything as much as cocaine... truly shocking. I don't even have any other words. Shocking.

Tyler seems like a great kid. With that guy as a father, he could be way way WAY worse. It's amazing that he has the guts and the brains to tackle his issues by talking to a therapist and considering cutting his father out of his life. Go Tyler!


----------



## km8282

Is anyone watching the reunion? I'm in the middle of Farrah's segment. I had no idea her parents divorced after Farrah had Sofia. 

As the segment goes on, it talks a bit more about their situation. Odd. I never realized it was a co-grandparenting situation. I just thought their whole family was just volatile towards each other.  Oh well. I can't keep up with it all!


----------



## kirsten

Well, I think even though Debra and Michael are divorced, they are still together. Farrah mentioned them still going out and Debra mentioned possibly remarrying him.


----------



## pinkstar3333

The divorce was mentioned during one of those unseen moments episodes.  But wasn't really mentioned again so it was unclear until now if they went through with it.

I think the reunion episodes are boring and I can't stand Dr. Drew anymore.


----------



## caitlin1214

Wow. Farrah really, really needs to be slapped.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't want to bring up Gary's weight again . . . but he really needs to do something about that. 


Not just for superficial reasons but also, more importantly, for his health.


----------



## Jen_Jen

*sigh* after watching Farrah's 16&Pregnant I forgot what her situation and her MOTHER was like. I hate to admit it but I felt sorry for Farrah, kinda understand why she may be so angry. It just bugged me when Farrah was asking her mom how much time her mom could help her out with and her mom had no interest and just answered that she needed her sleep so she could only help a little. I dunno, u would think a mom would want to be there more for their daughter. I think that her parents forced her to break up with Derek and Farrah just said that he was childish in order to feel better about it. Clearly her mom was against her seeing him. Farrah probably regrets doing what her parents said and making her think that she really shouldn't have him in her life. I only say this bc I had to go through a similar situation where I was with a guy (I was 18 at the time) and my parents "forced" me to break up with him. It was the hardest thing to do bc I thought I loved him. I late regretted lite Ont to my parents and going through with it and I was very bitter and angry for a long time, so I can only imagIne if I had gotten pregnant.

Sorry for the long post haha...just my opinion and experience with controlling parents!  I still feel like slapping Farrah too tho lol

P.s. me and my parents have gotten over that situation bc I ended up going back out with the guy a couple years later and it didn't work out, so it's all good.


----------



## Jen_Jen

At least I got a second chance whereas Farrah didn't.


----------



## simmmchen

km8282 said:


> Is anyone watching the reunion? I'm in the middle of Farrah's segment. I had no idea her parents divorced after Farrah had Sofia.
> 
> As the segment goes on, it talks a bit more about their situation. Odd. I never realized it was a co-grandparenting situation. I just thought their whole family was just volatile towards each other.  Oh well. I can't keep up with it all!


Haven't watched it yet, but yeah, Farrah is pretty messed up and the family definitely seems "interesting" to say the least.

I also wasn't aware that the parents were divorced. Doesn't surprise me. I was always wondering what a relatively normal guy like her dad was doing with her nutty mother.


----------



## BraavosBound

ash14vwb said:


> Woww interesting! The bonfire was the first time I thought the girl had sense. I can totally see that now.
> 
> Also...Maci and Kyle are definitely back together now, right? I did a bit of googling and it seems a yes. Hope they get married



I seriously hope they get married, especially since Bentley is probably so attached to him by this point.  He seems like one of the most responsible guys on the show, and for the most part drama-free.


----------



## BraavosBound

simmmchen said:


> Haven't watched it yet, but yeah, Farrah is pretty messed up and the family definitely seems "interesting" to say the least.
> 
> I also wasn't aware that the parents were divorced. Doesn't surprise me. I was always wondering what a relatively normal guy like her dad was doing with her nutty mother.



I feel so bad for the dad - from what we see of him, he seems like he gets walked on all the time by both Farrah and her mom.  If Farrah ever gets married, she'll probably find someone super meek like that as well.  Man, did Daniel dodge a bullet!


----------



## simmmchen

Just finished watching. Caitlynn and Tyler are awesome. I hope they will be happy for a long time.

Farrah... oh Farrah. She is a more complex person than I had thought. She has obviously not gotten over the heartaches and troubles she has had to endure in her life do far. She cannot forgive her mother or her father. Their relationship is still toxic. I wonder why she doesn't distance herself from them, but I guess it's because she needs their support with Sophia. I hope she is in therapy, is all I'm gonna say. She will be a toxic person until she can let go of all the hurt and pain from the past. Sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

After all of these years, I wonder why dr drew hasn't asked Farrah about her stank attitude!


----------



## Chanel522

DC-Cutie said:


> After all of these years, I wonder why dr drew hasn't asked Farrah about her stank attitude!



I ALWAYS wonder that!!  He doesn't appear to be shy when it comes to asking questions and I'm sure that 99% of the people who watch the show want to know why she acts like that all the time too.


----------



## msspooky09

On part 2 of the reunion, is it just me or does Kyle look different? Thinner maybe?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci is hung up on Ryan. The sooner she admits it the better off she'll be.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Do you think Ryan has any feelings for her anymore?  I kinda thought he used to, but he seems pretty over it now.  Part of me still really wishes they would get back together


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chanel522 said:


> ^^ Do you think Ryan has any feelings for her anymore?  I kinda thought he used to, but he seems pretty over it now.  Part of me still really wishes they would get back together



He's so done with her. 

Dalis seems to be taking the high road.


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like Dalis is just in this to get her name out there and gain some popularity and then she'll take the tools she's acquired and move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Belle49

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> I feel like Dalis is just in this to get her name out there and gain some popularity and then she'll take the tools she's acquired and move on to bigger and better things.



Yup a few people have outed her recently, she wants to be like Jade Nicole from the hills with her own work out video, protein powder etc etc


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> He's so done with her.
> 
> Dalis seems to be taking the high road.



You're so anti Maci haha she actually said some nice things


----------



## DC-Cutie

If Dalis is in the show for a come-up, I'm not mad at her. Maci has been on MTV for a few years and what does she have to show for it?  Not a damn thing. She could have started her own business venture. 

Don't take all this free publicity and do nothing with it.

Gary and his gut - uugghh


----------



## Chanel522

Belle49 said:


> Yup a few people have outed her recently, she wants to be like Jade Nicole from the hills with her own work out video, protein powder etc etc



Jayde is one heck of a role model to choose...smh...look how far she's gotten and how much we see/hear about her.  I totally forgot about her until you just mentioned it.  Dalis just comes across as an opportunist and I don't think Ryan really cares as long as he's getting his for the time being.  None of these people have done anything really "good" with the fame they've been given if you ask me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

How is she an opportunist?


----------



## coachtags

Well even if Dalis is taking an opportunity to put her exercise video or whatever she has out (I'm not sure what she has going on), but at least she's using the exposure for something positive, instead of for having a baby as a teen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coachtags said:


> Well even if Dalis is taking an opportunity to put her exercise video or whatever she has out (I'm not sure what she has going on), but at least she's using the exposure for something positive, instead of for having a baby as a teen.



Thank you


----------



## michie

msspooky09 said:


> On part 2 of the reunion, is it just me or does Kyle look different? Thinner maybe?



Very much so...He looked like he had just gotten over sickness or something.


----------



## Belle49

coachtags said:
			
		

> Well even if Dalis is taking an opportunity to put her exercise video or whatever she has out (I'm not sure what she has going on), but at least she's using the exposure for something positive, instead of for having a baby as a teen.



I completely agree with you however Bentley loves her so if she's just using Ryan to move up in the world that's gonna suck no? So once she gets what she wants does she just drop the boys?


----------



## Chanel522

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you





DC-Cutie said:


> How is she an opportunist?



Because she is.  Really, how many people do you honestly think would have any idea who she was and how successful do you think her workout video/supplement line or whatever it is she's doing or trying to do would be without the exposure she's had from Teen Mom and Ryan?  She still may/may not be successful with it, but it will for sure generate more interest in the beginning.  I never said that it was wrong for her to try to promote herself, BUT I do think that's absolutely what she's doing and that is being an opportunist.  It is what it is.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll take being an opportuinist over being a teen mom. 

So, I guess if she was JUST a college student (with no aspirations) dating Ryan, it would be ok.


----------



## Belle49

DC-Cutie said:


> I'll take being an opportuinist over being a teen mom.
> 
> So, I guess if she was JUST a college student (with no aspirations) dating Ryan, it would be ok.




I think anyone would take being anything over being a teen mom lol

she WAS just a college girl dating Ryan at first, but when she saw how 'popular' Macy was she changed her ways, that's all. 

I'm not saying it's bad I'm saying her intentions aren't the best. Bentley loves her so you just hope she doesn't hurt him along the way of her 'moving up'


----------



## simmmchen

DC-Cutie said:


> If Dalis is in the show for a come-up, I'm not mad at her. Maci has been on MTV for a few years and what does she have to show for it?  Not a damn thing. *She could have started her own business venture*.
> *
> Don't take all this free publicity and do nothing with it.*
> 
> Gary and his gut - uugghh


Maci does not seem very interested in being famous or a business owner. That's fine. Everybody does not need the same goals 

I've said it further up-thread and I'll say it again: Dalis is super ambitious and Ryan is... ummm... not. I don't see this going anywhere beyond what Dalis needs for her publicity.

ETA: Plus, she (Dalis) is just super annoying to me


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder when or even if maci will finish school.


----------



## michie

I've not heard of Dalis outside of the show. She does fitness vids?


----------



## simmmchen

michie said:


> I've not heard of Dalis outside of the show. She does fitness vids?


Check out this interview. Seems like she does lots of stuff and is super ambitious. Wants to be the next Jillian Michaels.

http://www.girlishwritings.com/2012/02/gws-exclusive-interview-with-student_28.html

Sounds way way waaaaay too ambitious for Ryan.


----------



## Chanel522

simmmchen said:


> Maci does not seem very interested in being famous or a business owner. That's fine. Everybody does not need the same goals
> 
> I've said it further up-thread and I'll say it again:* Dalis is super ambitious and Ryan is... ummm... not. I don't see this going anywhere beyond what Dalis needs for her publicity.
> 
> ETA: Plus, she (Dalis) is just super annoying to me *


*
*

I agree.  It's fine for her to be ambitious.  She had the opportunity to put herself out there and she's doing so.  

On another note, I was a teen Mom and while it can be trying, I did it and and am really pretty happy with my life so in my opinion being Dalis isn't a lot better than being a "teen mom"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Team Dalis!!

Maci can kick rocks with her control freak issues and sh@t starting!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Chanel522 said:


> [/B]
> 
> I agree. It's fine for her to be ambitious. She had the opportunity to put herself out there and she's doing so.
> 
> *On another note, I was a teen Mom and while it can be trying, I did it and and am really pretty happy with my life so in my opinion being Dalis isn't a lot better than being a "teen mom"*


 

You go girl!  & I don't like Dalis either, I agree with Maci, Dalis' opinion shouldn't even matter, all she is, is the "girlfriend" & until she's a mom herself she has NO CLUE!


----------



## coachtags

Chantilly0379 said:
			
		

> You go girl!  & I don't like Dalis either, I agree with Maci, Dalis' opinion shouldn't even matter, all she is, is the "girlfriend" & until she's a mom herself she has NO CLUE!



Her opinion may not matter to some, but she's entitled to her opinion.  Just because she doesn't have a child doesn't mean she can't have an opinion. She seems to be pretty good with Bentley despite the fact she doesn't have a child. A lot of the tension could easily be resolved with Maci just giving Ryan their kid when he comes to pick him up and not trying to hold a one sides conversation with him everytime they exchange. Yea Dalis is just the "girlfriend" but if she felt like there was something fishy about Maci tweeting that Bentley would be better off if Her and Ryan were together, she has a right to say something about it. She said it to the right person, which was Ryan, and he called Maci out on it.  So what she's just a girlfriend, Kyle is just a boyfriend and he's had more to say than I've ever heard Dalis say.


----------



## coachtags

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> I agree.  It's fine for her to be ambitious.  She had the opportunity to put herself out there and she's doing so.
> 
> On another note, I was a teen Mom and while it can be trying, I did it and and am really pretty happy with my life so in my opinion being Dalis isn't a lot better than being a "teen mom"



I guess it's all a matter of opinion.  I see any teen like Dalis doing something positive (like trying to have their own business) besides having babies, as a good thing.  I'm not knocking on "teen mom's" at all, some take care of their children and do well in life for themselves.  I'm just having a hard time understanding what the problem with Dalis is??


----------



## DC-Cutie

So if Dalis is just a girlfriend, Kyle is/was just a boyfriend. His opinions shouldn't matter either...


----------



## Chanel522

I can't speak for anyone else on the forum, but as far as what I'm saying, sure she can have an opinion, but it's not right for her to criticize Maci in front of Maci or Bentley.  Ryan and Maci had a baby.  It didn't work out for them unfortunately, but that means under NO circumstances do either one of them or their significant others have the right to butt in or put personal differences in front of them raising their son.  They were old enough to have Bentley so now they need to be responsible and selfless enough to raise him well and as best as they can together without actually being together.  I personally don't care about Dalis or Kyle really because ultimately they have no say in what Bentley does or how to take care of him.  Maci and Ryan are his parents and they need to do whatever they can to make his life the very best it can be.

I stick with what I said about Dalis using Ryan and his "status" to her advantage and I think it's great she has goals, that's awesome, but she's still riding on Ryan's coattails so that she can get ahead and I don't think that's right since Ryan has a child.  She just doesn't seem like she's planning to stay around for the long haul and I can't see her being ok with Ryan and his whatever attitude about everything.  It's not fair to Bentley to have people in and out of his life.  The child always comes first...that's it.


----------



## coachtags

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> I stick with what I said about Dalis using Ryan and his "status" to her advantage and I think it's great she has goals, that's awesome, but she's still riding on Ryan's coattails so that she can get ahead and I don't think that's right since Ryan has a child.  She just doesn't seem like she's planning to stay around for the long haul and I can't see her being ok with Ryan and his whatever attitude about everything.  It's not fair to Bentley to have people in and out of his life.  The child always comes first...that's it.



Well it could always be worst.  She could've pulled a Kim K and been riding on RayJ to get ahead, but she's not.  I'm just saying . . The season of Teen Mom is over so it's a very short coattail for Dalis to ride.  If their relationship doesn't work out so be it.  I find it sort of funny that Maci put Kyle out and then puts Bentley on the phone to beg him to come back, so I guess she always does what's in the best interest of her child.  Bottom line is they are still young adults and they still have some growing up to do BOTH Maci and Ryan.


----------



## Chanel522

Chantilly0379 said:


> *You go girl!*  & I don't like Dalis either, I agree with Maci, Dalis' opinion shouldn't even matter, all she is, is the "girlfriend" & until she's a mom herself she has NO CLUE!



Thank you


----------



## Chanel522

coachtags said:


> Well it could always be worst.  She could've pulled a Kim K and been riding on RayJ to get ahead, but she's not.  I'm just saying . . The season of Teen Mom is over so it's a very short coattail for Dalis to ride.  If their relationship doesn't work out so be it.  I find it sort of funny that Maci put Kyle out and then puts Bentley on the phone to beg him to come back, so I guess she always does what's in the best interest of her child.  Bottom line is they are still young adults and they still have some growing up to do BOTH Maci and Ryan.



People are always going to have/take sides so it's something that could be debated from now until forever.  I'm done talking about it.

I do agree with you that both Maci and Ryan have a lot of growing up to do and I hope that they can be responsible and mature enough to always put Bentley first and get along for his sake.  If their SO's don't like it, then too bad.  That should be a sign they need to move on.  Just because it doesn't work out between parents no matter what their age when they had a child, in no way gives them a pass to be selfish and put their needs before their child's needs.


----------



## chn

Farah's getting her own reality show


----------



## simmmchen

chn said:
			
		

> Farah's getting her own reality show



Ooooh my!!! This is going to be interesting


----------



## ILuvShopping

catelynn and tyler are also and sound like maci might be too.


----------



## kirsten

chn said:


> Farah's getting her own reality show



Oh jeez.


----------



## Chanel522

I heard Farrah was at Fashion Week, too.  Really?!  I don't understand.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, really anybody can "go" to fashion week. It's getting an invite or tickets to top designers that's hard to do.   She won't be sitting front row next to Anna wintour at Valentino, that's for sure!


----------



## coachtags

I'm not sure I really want to see any of them on their own show.  I could tolerate them all in one show, but I'm not sure I can tolerate Farrah for 30 mins straight or Caitlyn and Tyler for 30 mins straight.


----------



## labelwhore04

Catelynn and Tyler would be soo boring on their own show. I couldn't stand to watch Farrah and her crap attitude for a full 30 minutes.


----------



## Chanel522

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, really anybody can "go" to fashion week. It's getting an invite or tickets to top designers that's hard to do.   She won't be sitting front row next to Anna wintour at Valentino, that's for sure!



I know, but the article made it sound like she was there with one of her "rapper" friends and her boyfriend that works with Ryan Seacrest?  Let me see if I can find it again...I didn't recognize the name of the site when it came up so I can't remember it off the top of my head, but if I do I'll post it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Chanel522 said:


> I know, but the article made it sound like she was there with one of her "rapper" friends and her boyfriend that works with Ryan Seacrest?  Let me see if I can find it again...I didn't recognize the name of the site when it came up so I can't remember it off the top of my head, but if I do I'll post it.



her and that 'boyfriend' broke up. i guess he sent her a text saying he didn't want to talk to her anymore lol


----------



## simmmchen

ILuvShopping said:


> her and that 'boyfriend' broke up. i guess he sent her a text saying he didn't want to talk to her anymore lol


Aww maaan, I'm really trying not to write anything mean about the teen moms or make fun of them (be a little understanding of their situation and age), BUT they just make it so damn hard


----------



## pursegrl12

labelwhore04 said:


> *Catelynn and Tyler would be soo boring on their own show.* I couldn't stand to watch Farrah and her crap attitude for a full 30 minutes.



it would literally be them eating pizza and talking about icarly for 30 minutes.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

labelwhore04 said:


> Catelynn and Tyler would be soo boring on their own show. I couldn't stand to watch Farrah and her crap attitude for a full 30 minutes.



ditto. i can't believe they were on this series that long. they have no relevance to the show. they no longer have a child. now all they have are messed up families which is not uncommon!


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh i also read that MTV will air caitlyn and tyler's wedding but that's not till 2014 i think.
so people were speculating that either they were getting their own show, or specials to film throughout the year up until the wedding to keep them relevant.


----------



## Chanel522

I don't think that any of these people have the staying power that think they have.  None of them are _that_ interesting, beautiful/handsome, talented, etc.  Not that we've seen anyway.  I think it would be best for them to all just focus quietly and privately on their lives and the lives of their children and leave the cameras out of it at least for a while.  They all want to be famous, but they're grasping at straws to do it and other than them getting magazine covers because of ridiculous stories, we really never hear about them doing anything wonderful.  Apparently Farrah wrote a book that was on the bestsellers list though?


----------



## kirsten

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Apparently Farrah wrote a book that was on the bestsellers list though?



Didn't Snookie too? Apparently all you need is some fame to become a best selling author nowadays.


----------



## Nathalya

pursegrl12 said:


> it would literally be them eating pizza and talking about *icarly* for 30 minutes.....


----------



## Chanel522

kirsten said:


> Didn't Snookie too? Apparently all you need is some fame to become a best selling author nowadays.



I forgot about Snookie...guess you're right


----------



## coachtags

Well . . I'm not sure what to say.  I wonder what Tyler thinks

http://m.tmz.com/article_head.ftl?i...ng-picture-photo-teen-mom-weed-pot-marijuana/


----------



## simmmchen

coachtags said:
			
		

> Well . . I'm not sure what to say.  I wonder what Tyler thinks
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/article_head.ftl?id=http://www.tmz.com/2012/09/17/catelynn-lowell-bong-picture-photo-teen-mom-weed-pot-marijuana/


Aw Catelynn! Seriously? And you didn't even realize somebody was filming you? Hope you can kick this bad habit ASAP!!! A drug is a drug is a drug is a drug. You should know that from your past experience with your family. 

Ps: I'm sure Tyler is no angel either.


----------



## Chanel522

coachtags said:


> Well . . I'm not sure what to say.  I wonder what Tyler thinks
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/article_head.ftl?i...ng-picture-photo-teen-mom-weed-pot-marijuana/



She's a hypocrite.  Just lost a lot of respect for her   I bet Brandon and Theresa are thrilled!!


----------



## carvedwords

Oh Caitlynn... I'm not surprised.


----------



## coachtags

Somehow I just hear Tyler when he was yelling at that dog, saying "BAAAD!!!! BAAAD!!!" to Catelynn. lol


----------



## Queenie719

coachtags said:


> Well . . I'm not sure what to say.  I wonder what Tyler thinks
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/article_head.ftl?i...ng-picture-photo-teen-mom-weed-pot-marijuana/



Oh my, what if Carly sees this pic!!! :cry:


----------



## caitlin1214

Okay . . . for someone like her, being caught with a bong is unfortunate, but I'm not going to judge her for this one thing.


----------



## carvedwords

Maci broke up with Kyle AGAIN (confirmed it on her twitter) and now she's dating the OTHER Kyle again.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh jeez..... she's a trainwreck waiting to happen.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci is strange. I read somewhere that she's holding a contest for her twitter or Facebook fans and the prize is to spend the day with her and Bentley!  Who in their right mind invites random strangers to spend the day with her child?  She's also flying them into her hometown. 

That's just crazy!

http://teenmomtalk.com/maci-bookout-reaches-1-million-followers-gives-back-to-fans/


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci is strange. I read somewhere that she's holding a contest for her twitter or Facebook fans and the prize is to spend the day with her and Bentley!  Who in their right mind invites random strangers to spend the day with her child?  She's also flying them into her hometown.
> 
> That's just crazy!



farrah did it too although i don't think sophia was involved.  she took a fan on a 'night out' type of thing. and then the 'fan' totally burned her by going to the tabloids and selling stories.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> farrah did it too although i don't think sophia was involved.  she took a fan on a 'night out' type of thing. and then the 'fan' totally burned her by going to the tabloids and selling stories.



I'd rat her evil butt out, too!  I can't even imagine it being fun hanging out with Farrah.


----------



## carvedwords

I don't remember the Farrah incident?  What did the person say?  Anything juicy?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

carvedwords said:


> Maci broke up with Kyle AGAIN (confirmed it on her twitter) and now she's dating the OTHER Kyle again.


That's the strangest situation. Bentley must be so confused!! Too many people named "Kiii" (in Bentley voice) to wrap his head around!


----------



## labelwhore04

People are actually calling Catelynn a hypocrite cause she smokes weed? It's JUST weed. People are so misinformed about marijuana. It's not like meth or crack, seriously.


----------



## coachtags

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> People are actually calling Catelynn a hypocrite cause she smokes weed? It's JUST weed. People are so misinformed about marijuana. It's not like meth or crack, seriously.



Yes people are calling her a hypocrite because she wants to be a social worker or something like that, working with kids AND because she and Tyler were sooooooo against drug and alcohol abuse.  Marijuana is illegal in most States and I'm sure most people who work with kids have to pass a drug test.


----------



## labelwhore04

coachtags said:


> Yes people are calling her a hypocrite because she wants to be a social worker or something like that, working with kids AND because she and Tyler were sooooooo against drug and alcohol abuse.  Marijuana is illegal in most States and I'm sure* most people who work with kids have to pass a drug test.*



Nevermind.


----------



## ILuvShopping

carvedwords said:


> I don't remember the Farrah incident?  What did the person say?  Anything juicy?



it wasn't too long ago. i read it on teen mom junkies. 
i'll go see if i can find the post


----------



## ILuvShopping

from back in august (from teen mom junkies)


> Poor Farrah, nothing is going right for her these days.  I mean that seriously, and almost feel bad for her at this point.  First she decides to spill the beans about her past cocaine usage, then she releases a song that destroys the ears of it&#8217;s listeners, and now the girl she picked for her birthday party ratted her out to radaronline.
> 
> According to Radaronline, the person Farrah picked over me for the birthday celebration ended up spilling the beans on things Farrah said that night to her.  Austin Mathouser told Radar that Farrah hasn&#8217;t entirely cleaned up her act since cocaine-gate.  I guess Farrah is now taking Xanax and Adderall to help keep her energized, and also drinks like a fish (says the girl with the drink in her hand in the photo above).


----------



## simmmchen

Thanks for posting that! Wow I didn't even know about the cocaine!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think the cocaine part came out when she released her book.


----------



## carvedwords

Wow I didn't know she had a cocaine problem.  Ugh poor Sophia.


----------



## Chanel522

coachtags said:


> Yes people are calling her a hypocrite because she wants to be a social worker or something like that, working with kids AND because she and Tyler were sooooooo against drug and alcohol abuse.  Marijuana is illegal in most States and I'm sure most people who work with kids have to pass a drug test.



Marijuana is still a mind altering drug.  Anyone who has ever done it knows that  and if you are preaching every week on a TV show that drugs and alcohol are horrible and the cause of your family being a mess, then yeah absolutely she's a hypocrite for using it too.  I don't care what they do, but it's always been a pet peeve of mine for someone to say one thing and then do something different.


----------



## coachtags

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Marijuana is still a mind altering drug.  Anyone who has ever done it knows that  and if you are preaching every week on a TV show that drugs and alcohol are horrible and the cause of your family being a mess, then yeah absolutely she's a hypocrite for using it too.  I don't care what they do, but it's always been a pet peeve of mine for someone to say one thing and then do something different.



I've never done any type of drug so I wouldn't know anything about marijuana, but I agree, she's a hypocrite.


----------



## Chanel522

I quoted you by mistake...i meant to quote lablewhore, sorry


----------



## coachtags

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> I quoted you by mistake...i meant to quote lablewhore, sorry


----------



## Chanel522

Did anyone watch the series wrap up on Tuesday I think it was?  Farrah was actually tolerable and so was her mother...I was shocked!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

amber's special about being in jail is coming up soon. saw a preview for it this weekend.
i don't know anyone that would want to watch amber talk about her life of being in jail and how it affects her 'family' life. 
at least she won't be on drugs i guess. (maybe )


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Chanel522 said:


> Did anyone watch the series wrap up on Tuesday I think it was? Farrah was actually tolerable and so was her mother...I was shocked!!


 
I was blown away at some of the things coming out of Farrah's mouth. They weren't snotty. Very shocking to say the least.


----------



## Chanel522

sarahloveslouis said:


> I was blown away at some of the things coming out of Farrah's mouth. They weren't snotty. Very shocking to say the least.



I know, I thought the same thing!  She actually was pleasant to watch.  All of them were really.  Ryan was lame as usual, but I expected that.


----------



## simmmchen

Just watched the farewell special. What?? Ryan and dalis are broken up? I thought I just read on her twitter they were still together an oh do happy and that was just a a month ago or so. Hm, wonder when exactly this was filmed. Seems like there was barely any time between filming and airing.

And now dalis is all clingy on the phone. Hahaha cracks me up! What the heck do they all see on Ryan?! Or is he such a catch and I'm just oblivious? lol


----------



## coachtags

simmmchen said:
			
		

> Just watched the farewell special. What?? Ryan and dalis are broken up? I thought I just read on her twitter they were still together an oh do happy and that was just a a month ago or so. Hm, wonder when exactly this was filmed. Seems like there was barely any time between filming and airing.
> 
> And now dalis is all clingy on the phone. Hahaha cracks me up! What the heck do they all see on Ryan?! Or is he such a catch and I'm just oblivious? lol



I know the filming is fairly old because Amber has been locked up for awhile now, and The Farewell was just shoeing her going.  So maybe between now and then Ryan and Dalis have gotten back together? Twitter tends to be more real time, so maybe they have, who knows.  Maci and Kyle were broken up on The Farewell also, not sure her current status with him.


----------



## simmmchen

coachtags said:
			
		

> I know the filming is fairly old because Amber has been locked up for awhile now, and The Farewell was just shoeing her going.  So maybe between now and then Ryan and Dalis have gotten back together? Twitter tends to be more real time, so maybe they have, who knows.  Maci and Kyle were broken up on The Farewell also, not sure her current status with him.


Good point about Amber. Yeah, can't keep up with Maci and Kyle either.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Macy and Kyle broke up again a few weeks ago. She is now back with Kyle #2 who lives in texas i think. 

I think Ryan and Dalis are back together.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh wait, that was last week's news. apparently this week Kyle #1 and Maci are hanging out again.


----------



## simmmchen

ILuvShopping said:


> oh wait, that was last week's news. apparently this week Kyle #1 and Maci are hanging out again.





ILuvShopping said:


> Macy and Kyle broke up again a few weeks ago. She is now back with Kyle #2 who lives in texas i think.
> 
> I think Ryan and Dalis are back together.


 

Wait --- was this a joke or serious?


----------



## ILuvShopping

simmmchen said:


> Wait --- was this a joke or serious?



totally serious! i read up on the teen mom blogs when i'm bored lol

Here's a quick run down:

Maci and Kyle #1 are together.. and for a long time... they buy a house (shown on the tv show)
Maci and Kyle1 break up (after reunion)
Maci meets Kyle #2 and they're together a couple months
Maci and Kyle2 break up
Maci and Kyle1 are spotted tweeting back and forth and hanging out. 
BAM
Maci and Kyle1 are back together
Maci and Kyle1 break up, deleted eachother from twitter and facebook
Maci goes to visit Kyle2 in texas
Rumors circulate that Maci wants to move to Texas

Now today I read that Maci and Kyle1 are hanging out again.. but that she's spending halloween with Kyle2.

This all happened within the past 6 months or so.


----------



## labelwhore04

ILuvShopping said:


> totally serious! i read up on the teen mom blogs when i'm bored lol
> 
> Here's a quick run down:
> 
> Maci and Kyle #1 are together.. and for a long time... they buy a house (shown on the tv show)
> Maci and Kyle1 break up (after reunion)
> Maci meets Kyle #2 and they're together a couple months
> Maci and Kyle2 break up
> Maci and Kyle1 are spotted tweeting back and forth and hanging out.
> BAM
> Maci and Kyle1 are back together
> Maci and Kyle1 break up, deleted eachother from twitter and facebook
> Maci goes to visit Kyle2 in texas
> Rumors circulate that Maci wants to move to Texas
> 
> Now today I read that Maci and Kyle1 are hanging out again.. but that she's spending halloween with Kyle2.
> 
> This all happened within the past 6 months or so.


----------



## coachtags

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> totally serious! i read up on the teen mom blogs when i'm bored lol
> 
> Here's a quick run down:
> 
> Maci and Kyle #1 are together.. and for a long time... they buy a house (shown on the tv show)
> Maci and Kyle1 break up (after reunion)
> Maci meets Kyle #2 and they're together a couple months
> Maci and Kyle2 break up
> Maci and Kyle1 are spotted tweeting back and forth and hanging out.
> BAM
> Maci and Kyle1 are back together
> Maci and Kyle1 break up, deleted eachother from twitter and facebook
> Maci goes to visit Kyle2 in texas
> Rumors circulate that Maci wants to move to Texas
> 
> Now today I read that Maci and Kyle1 are hanging out again.. but that she's spending halloween with Kyle2.
> 
> This all happened within the past 6 months or so.



Geez!! Maci seems so confused.  She needs to take a break from dating and figure out who she is.  She's starting to seem like the type of chick that always has to be in a relationship and is uncomfortable being single. Not good.


----------



## simmmchen

ILuvShopping said:


> totally serious! i read up on the teen mom blogs when i'm bored lol
> 
> Here's a quick run down:
> 
> Maci and Kyle #1 are together.. and for a long time... they buy a house (shown on the tv show)
> Maci and Kyle1 break up (after reunion)
> Maci meets Kyle #2 and they're together a couple months
> Maci and Kyle2 break up
> Maci and Kyle1 are spotted tweeting back and forth and hanging out.
> BAM
> Maci and Kyle1 are back together
> Maci and Kyle1 break up, deleted eachother from twitter and facebook
> Maci goes to visit Kyle2 in texas
> Rumors circulate that Maci wants to move to Texas
> 
> Now today I read that Maci and Kyle1 are hanging out again.. but that she's spending halloween with Kyle2.
> 
> This all happened within the past 6 months or so.


I bet THIS time it will last


----------



## labelwhore04

How confusing for Bentley to have TWO "Kyles" in the picture


----------



## alliemia

labelwhore04 said:


> How confusing for Bentley to have TWO "Kyles" in the picture



At least him and Maci won't slip and say the wrong name, considering she's switching boyfriends weekly


----------



## afropunkchic

labelwhore04 said:


> How confusing for Bentley to have TWO "Kyles" in the picture



Exactly. It's mess, total and utter messiness.


----------



## caitlin1214

Amber looks so different without makeup. Not so much in the cheeks or lips, but her eyes.


----------



## simmmchen

caitlin1214 said:
			
		

> Amber looks so different without makeup. Not so much in the cheeks or lips, but her eyes.


I agree. Her face looked very bloated. She might have gained weight or it could be her psych meds.


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> Amber looks so different without makeup. Not so much in the cheeks or lips, but her eyes.



She looks like Miss Swan from Mad TV    All seriousness, I hope she gets it together while she's locked up. Beautiful, Leah deserves a mother. I also hope that Gary is getting help, he needs it too. 



ILuvShopping said:


> totally serious! i read up on the teen mom blogs when i'm bored lol
> 
> Here's a quick run down:
> 
> Maci and Kyle #1 are together.. and for a long time... they buy a house (shown on the tv show)
> Maci and Kyle1 break up (after reunion)
> Maci meets Kyle #2 and they're together a couple months
> Maci and Kyle2 break up
> Maci and Kyle1 are spotted tweeting back and forth and hanging out.
> BAM
> Maci and Kyle1 are back together
> Maci and Kyle1 break up, deleted eachother from twitter and facebook
> Maci goes to visit Kyle2 in texas
> Rumors circulate that Maci wants to move to Texas
> 
> Now today I read that Maci and Kyle1 are hanging out again.. but that she's spending halloween with Kyle2.
> 
> This all happened within the past 6 months or so.



Damn!  This is confusing as heck   Poor Bentley!


----------



## Chanel522

Both Maci and Ryan are very immature and self centered imo.  Actually, probably most of the people on this whole show are that way.


----------



## knics33

Chanel522 said:


> Both Maci and Ryan are very immature and self centered imo. Actually, probably most of the people on this whole show are that way.


 
I agree! At this point, I think Maci annoys me more then Ryan...

Lol- me and my roommate tune in just to see how fly Gary is .


----------



## simmmchen

Anybody else think it's funny how many "after-season specials" they're airing? First the wrap-up with dr drew, then the unseen moments, then the QA session, Amber's jail... Not complaining cause it's still entertaining to me, but I think it's funny.


----------



## michie

simmmchen said:
			
		

> Anybody else think it's funny how many "after-season specials" they're airing? First the wrap-up with dr drew, then the unseen moments, then the QA session, Amber's jail... Not complaining cause it's still entertaining to me, but I think it's funny.



I was just thinking this last night!


----------



## ILuvShopping

anyone know when the new season of teen mom 2 starts?


----------



## simmmchen

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> anyone know when the new season of teen mom 2 starts?


Isn't the show over?


----------



## ILuvShopping

simmmchen said:


> Isn't the show over?



original teen mom is over

i think teen mom 2 still has at least two season left. and then there will be a teen mom 3 starting up soon.


----------



## simmmchen

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> original teen mom is over
> 
> i think teen mom 2 still has at least two season left. and then there will be a teen mom 3 starting up soon.


Oh good to know. I thought they were done too. That's Jeanelle and so on right?


----------



## ILuvShopping

simmmchen said:


> Oh good to know. I thought they were done too. That's Jeanelle and so on right?



yep. i think their new season is starting soon and not too long ago they were seen filming which wouldn't be for this season since the seasons are aired a year after filming.


----------



## AlovesJ

_Leah pregant again! Can't say I'm shocked. _

_Teen Mom 2_ star Leah Calvert and her husband of just over 6 months, Jeremy Calvert, are preparing to welcome a new baby! Yep, Leah is pregnant!
Jeremy and I are excited to be adding a new addition to our family, Leah tells _Us Weekly_. Being a teen mom was difficult, but Im older and in a different place now  married to Jeremy and excited for our family to grow.
Ali and Aleeah cant wait to meet their new brother or sister, Jeremy adds. We feel incredibly blessed and look forward to this next chapter in our lives. Leah and Jeremy tied the knot back in April.
So far, there is no word on when Leah is due and all is quiet on Leahs Twitter account. *UPDATE -* Grandma-to-be Momma Dawn tweeted this message after getting an outpouring of positive comments once the story broke: THANKS SOOO MUCH EVERYONE! #PositiveTweets makes this momma soooo happy!!! [Leah and] @Calvert505 are in such a good place! Love all of you!
The news comes more than nine months after news broke that Leah Messer and her then-fiance Jeremy Calvert had suffered a miscarriage. Congratulations to mom and dad, and of course Grandmomma Dawn too!
Fans will meet Jeremy and see their journey of love on the upcoming season of _Teen Mom 2_ which debuts on Monday, November 12.

Read more at http://starcasm.net/archives/180137#B91Arf42fekLPzFd.99


----------



## carvedwords

Just saw a new cover of US Magazine (I think?) and Farrah had a nose job and a chin implant!  She gave a whole interview.  If I wasn't on my phone I would post.  Supposedly, she is done with PS.  Yeah right..


----------



## ILuvShopping

dang those too must have wanted a baby bad, or she's just super fertile.
she appears to have her life in order, so good for them.  i wonder how her one twin is doing.


----------



## ILuvShopping

carvedwords said:


> Just saw a new cover of US Magazine (I think?) and Farrah had a nose job and a chin implant!  She gave a whole interview.  If I wasn't on my phone I would post.  Supposedly, she is done with PS.  Yeah right..



just saw the picture.  nose job, looks ok, it's pretty subtle - chin implant, yuck. her old chin looked better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

carvedwords said:


> Just saw a new cover of US Magazine (I think?) and Farrah had a nose job and a chin implant!  She gave a whole interview.  If I wasn't on my phone I would post.  Supposedly, she is done with PS.  Yeah right..



yikes!!

http://www.intouchweekly.com/stars/...een-mom-farrah-abrahams-new-face#.UIglLLRORlI


----------



## jaijai1012

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> yikes!!
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/stars/news/plastic-surgery-reveal-teen-mom-farrah-abrahams-new-face#.UIglLLRORlI



Omg! She was pretty to begin with! I think the nose part is nice but why the witch chin????!


----------



## carvedwords

ILuvShopping said:


> just saw the picture. nose job, looks ok, it's pretty subtle - chin implant, yuck. her old chin looked better.


 
I thought the same thing!  So did DH.  Her chin was great!  I loved her old chin, this new one is horrible!


----------



## Gurzzy

The front facing shot is scary! I don't understand the chin in particular...why change that?


----------



## jaijai1012

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> The front facing shot is scary! I don't understand the chin in particular...why change that?



It makes her whole face look chubby


----------



## ILuvShopping

side by side view - from teen mom junkies.  whomever posts for teen mom junkies said the new chin makes her look like a cartoon villan lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

teen mom 2 season 3 starts nov 12.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Her face looked better before...*~*


----------



## michie

luvs*it* said:
			
		

> *~*Her face looked better before...*~*



Right. That chin will be a beast with the ugly cry...


----------



## luvs*it*

michie said:


> Right. That chin will be a beast with the ugly cry...


----------



## kirsten

jaijai1012 said:


> It makes her whole face look chubby



It still is probably swollen a bit and will settle over time.

Still though I don't understand why she would do this. Is she going to turn into another Heidi Montag and be obsessed with getting PS?


----------



## michie

Probably because she went on TV and ppl called her ugly. What she fails to understand is her kind of ugly is down to the bone.


----------



## luvs*it*

michie said:


> Probably because she went on TV and ppl called her ugly. *What she fails to understand is her kind of ugly is down to the bone.*


 
*~*Boom. Farrah has an ugly personality. The way she treats people (esp. her parents) is ugly. Those things cannot be fixed with plastic surgery.*~*


----------



## mundodabolsa

luvs*it* said:


> *~*Her face looked better before...*~*



MUCH better.  her old nose and chin went well together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have yet to see a good nose/chin combo cosmetic surgery the looked right. Bristol Palin's face looks puffy and odd as well. 

Somebody please tell Farrah, that instead of spending money on the superficial, she should ask The Wizard for a new heart instead. Her attitude is still fugly!


----------



## luvs*it*

DC-Cutie said:


> I have yet to see a good nose/chin combo cosmetic surgery the looked right. Bristol Palin's face looks puffy and odd as well.
> 
> Somebody please tell Farrah, that instead of spending money on the superficial, she should ask The Wizard for a new heart instead. Her attitude is still fugly!


 
*~*Right...I'm sure the money she spent on the surgery would have paid for quite a few therapy sessions.*~*


----------



## Gurzzy

She should have invested that plastic surgery money for her kid instead!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I can't get over the front facing pic...she's almost unrecognizable to me!! And obviously, not in a good way....


----------



## TokyoBound

Glad to see that MTV money being put to good use.  She supposedly got the boob job to help her modeling career, is this new round of PS to help her singing (ha! endeavors?


----------



## TokyoBound

ILuvShopping said:


> side by side view - from teen mom junkies.  whomever posts for teen mom junkies said the new chin makes her look like a cartoon villan lol



Also, is it just me, or does her new nose look thicker?  Or is that just from the swelling?


----------



## marlengr

Wow she does not look good at all yuck


----------



## labelwhore04

Wtf is wrong with her? She's heading down the road of Heidi Montag. She looked perfectly fine before. She was pretty and exotic looking. She doesn't look any better, just more plain. Shouldn't she be saving all her money for her and her daughters future? Teen Mom is over and the money is gonna come to a halt any day now. She really has better things she could be spending her money on rather than plastic surgery that isn't even necessary.


----------



## labelwhore04

luvs*it* said:


> *~*boom. Farrah has an ugly personality. The way she treats people (esp. Her parents) is ugly. Those things cannot be fixed with plastic surgery.*~*



amen!


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> Wtf is wrong with her? She's heading down the road of Heidi Montag. She looked perfectly fine before. She was pretty and exotic looking. She doesn't look any better, just more plain. Shouldn't she be saving all her money for her and her daughters future? Teen Mom is over and the money is gonna come to a halt any day now. She really has better things she could be spending her money on rather than plastic surgery that isn't even necessary.



I wouldn't call her exotic.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> I wouldn't call her exotic.



She's mixed.


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> I have yet to see a good nose/chin combo cosmetic surgery the looked right. Bristol Palin's face looks puffy and odd as well.
> 
> Somebody please tell Farrah, that instead of spending money on the superficial, she should ask The Wizard for a new heart instead. Her attitude is still fugly!



A new heart, a soul, a conscience . . . .


----------



## michie

labelwhore04 said:


> She's mixed.



With what?


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> She's mixed.



Mixed doesn't make one exotic.


----------



## coachtags

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Mixed doesn't make one exotic.



This!!!


----------



## simmmchen

Gurzzy said:
			
		

> The front facing shot is scary! I don't understand the chin in particular...why change that?


Yikes!!! That new chin is like a bad joke :-/ Hope it's swelling and will go down in the future...?


----------



## candy2100

coachtags said:
			
		

> This!!!



Just curious, what qualifies to you as exotic? 

 I kind I think it's a subjective label.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> Mixed doesn't make one exotic.



That's an opinion not a fact. Your definition is not necessarily everyone else's definition.  I read somewhere that her dad is middle eastern or something. Multi racial people are exotic to me because they have an interesting look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

candy2100 said:


> Just curious, what qualifies to you as exotic?
> 
> I kind I think it's a subjective label.



I agree. 



labelwhore04 said:


> That's an opinion not a fact. Your definition is not necessarily everyone else's definition.  I read somewhere that her dad is middle eastern or something. Multi racial people are exotic to me because they have an interesting look.



My cousins are bi-racial, but I don't think they consider themselves exotic - just black/white. 

When I see Farrah, I don't see exotic.  I just don't.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> My cousins are bi-racial, but I don't think they consider themselves exotic - just black/white.
> 
> When I see Farrah, I don't see exotic.  I just don't.



Ok, that's fine? We all see things differently. I wasn't forcing you to agree with me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

:okay:


labelwhore04 said:


> Ok, that's fine? We all see things differently. I wasn't forcing you to agree with me.


----------



## candy2100

Oh, i wasn't upset I was just having a conversation.  I thought that's what we do here.


----------



## coachtags

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> When I see Farrah, I don't see exotic.  I just don't.



I don't either.  She looks like a younger version of her Mom with black hair.


----------



## jaijai1012

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> Wtf is wrong with her? She's heading down the road of Heidi Montag. She looked perfectly fine before. She was pretty and exotic looking. She doesn't look any better, just more plain. Shouldn't she be saving all her money for her and her daughters future? Teen Mom is over and the money is gonna come to a halt any day now. She really has better things she could be spending her money on rather than plastic surgery that isn't even necessary.



I agree


----------



## Chanel522

*smh* She looked fine before...MUCH better than she looks now that's for da*n sure!!  Nothing is an improvement here.  Her boobs look ridiculous, super fake, and her nose and chin both look bigger to me!!  I do think that she could have had a nose job and been fine because her old nose wasn't the greatest, but it's better than this thing she got is.


----------



## Kansashalo

Gurzzy said:


> The front facing shot is scary! I don't understand the chin in particular...why change that?


 
Who is this??  I'm hoping this is just a bad photoshop job at InTouch.  WTF?!?!?


----------



## marlengr

She might still be really swollen I read somewhere that she had the surgeries on oct. 1st


----------



## mrskolar09

Saw the preview for the upcoming season... Looks like lots of new drama ahead.
Did anyone else notice that in the shortened version, Chelsea had almost no screen time though?  Not that her Adam drama really needs much mention.


----------



## ILuvShopping

mrskolar09 said:


> Saw the preview for the upcoming season... Looks like lots of new drama ahead.
> Did anyone else notice that in the shortened version, Chelsea had almost no screen time though?  Not that her Adam drama really needs much mention.



i'm sure jenelle's and leahs(?) story lines are MUCH more drama filled this season. 

i think we get to see jenelle's boyfriend that was after kiefer. now jenelle and that boyfriend have restraining and no contact orders against each other. 

chelsea i think has a new boyfriend.... i wonder if he shows up this season. i'd love to see her kick adam to the curb for good.


----------



## simmmchen

I might not be remembering it well, but Adam is kinda like Macy's Ryan, right? Not really interested in the kid, works odd jobs or none at all, but still always "busy", does not seem very driven and always looks annoyed to be "bothered".


----------



## prof ash

simmmchen said:
			
		

> I might not be remembering it well, but Adam is kinda like Macy's Ryan, right? Not really interested in the kid, works odd jobs or none at all, but still always "busy", does not seem very driven and always looks annoyed to be "bothered".



Haha, that's exactly Adam! Great comparison. He also has a potty mouth when he talks about Chelsea, just like Ryan does with Maci. That always makes them seem that much worse, bad-mouthing their children's mom.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea except chelsea kept letting him move in.


----------



## prof ash

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> yea except chelsea kept letting him move in.



True. That was so annoying. She's still so obsessed with him and after all he's done to her.


----------



## Chanel522

I really hope this season isn't full of Janelle and her mother screaming at each other continually   That got old.  Actually, all of these girl and their so's are annoying...I'm not sure why they're even on TV.  Or why I watch???:weird:


----------



## kirsten

Kailyn Lowry quietly married her fiance, Javi Marroquin this September in Pennsylvania.

http://www.intouchweekly.com/entert...wry-quietly-marries-fianc-javi-marroquin.html


----------



## beth.stephenson

I'm in the UK and only into a few episodes of season 4 of Teen Mom.

Farrah irritates the hell out of me. Yes I agree that her parents can be overbearing...but the are only trying to help. 

And how much exactly do they get paid to do this ?! Two sets of plastic surgery in a year and she is hiring a NANNY?! What the hell...


----------



## ILuvShopping

beth.stephenson said:


> I'm in the UK and only into a few episodes of season 4 of Teen Mom.
> 
> Farrah irritates the hell out of me. Yes I agree that her parents can be overbearing...but the are only trying to help.
> 
> And how much exactly do they get paid to do this ?! Two sets of plastic surgery in a year and she is hiring a NANNY?! What the hell...



the first group of girls get A LOT!  i think it's over 100k?


----------



## ILuvShopping

kirsten said:


> Kailyn Lowry quietly married her fiance, Javi Marroquin this September in Pennsylvania.
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/entert...wry-quietly-marries-fianc-javi-marroquin.html



link doesn't work


----------



## kirsten

ILuvShopping said:


> link doesn't work



http://www.intouchweekly.com/entert...tly-marries-fianc-javi-marroquin#.UJvx6hyCR0g


----------



## ILuvShopping

thanks!
good for them, hope it works out.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i can't believe after watching the first episode i actually found myself googling to watch the youtube music video of the blonde girl's ex boyfriend wannabe rapper. and then finding his new girlfriend's twitter to look at her pics! i am shaking my head at myself for wasting the time on this lol.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jenelle is bipolar. 


I don't know what Kailyn excuse is for pulling half the crap she pulled.


----------



## Belle49

When did it start? Every time I see it on it's an old episode


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Belle49 said:


> When did it start? Every time I see it on it's an old episode



They threw me off by showing this past Monday!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> When did it start? Every time I see it on it's an old episode



new season started this past monday. (11/12)


----------



## Belle49

ILuvShopping said:


> new season started this past monday. (11/12)



Ahhhh it's on Monday's now?


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> Ahhhh it's on Monday's now?



yep!


----------



## kirsten

Jenelle working at a day care?


----------



## jaijai1012

kirsten said:
			
		

> Jenelle working at a day care?



Did you hear what she said during the interview? 
"I never yell"
LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## coachtags

jaijai1012 said:
			
		

> Did you hear what she said during the interview?
> "I never yell"
> LMAO!!!!!!



I literally laugh out loud!!!  That girl needs to be no where near other people's children.


----------



## beth.stephenson

kirsten said:


> Jenelle working at a day care?



What da? That would make me question what sort of establishment I was sending my children too if I was sending my children there. I can only hope at least one mother has seen her in there and on the show and told people about her..


----------



## kirsten

Did anyone else lol when Jenelle cried to her lawyer that she doesn't want to be on probation anymore because she wants her freedom back? Uhhh guess what Jenelle, you get less freedom in jail. Basically she wants freedom to break the law.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it's so hard to watch these relationship storylines knowing that both kailyn and leah are married to different people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chelsea is lazy. Period!

She quits a job because the person was mean to her. She needs to quit Adam, too. He's mean


----------



## jazzyj1021

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Chelsea is lazy. Period!
> 
> She quits a job because the person was mean to her. She needs to quit Adam, too. He's mean



Chelsea is so pathetic I actually feel bad for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jazzyj1021 said:


> Chelsea is so pathetic I actually feel bad for her.



Her mother seems to be just as pathetic. They both have the same smirk/nervous smile and just nonchalant about everything. If I. Was a teen mom, my mother would be livid if I quit a job. 

Her father seems so over it.

Chelsea lives in her own little fairytale.


----------



## pursegrl12

i cannot stand chelsea's voice!!!! it is so irritating!!!


----------



## Lanier

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea is lazy. Period!
> 
> She quits a job because the person was mean to her. She needs to quit Adam, too. He's mean



If Chelsea concentrated on her GED and her other goals half as much as she did Adam, she would be SO much more ahead then she is now.


----------



## michie

Kailyn is MARRIED!?!?


----------



## ILuvShopping

michie said:


> Kailyn is MARRIED!?!?



i don't think they've official said so, but a marriage license was found.
i think they have to keep their mouths shut so that it airs on mtv.

but that's how it was suppose to be with leah's marriage too but they eventually confirmed the rumors.


----------



## michie

I searched after I saw that post and found this pic on her Tumblr. Could be reading into it much, but who puts a family of stickers on their car window if they're just BF/GF?

_The stickers are missing a turtle and short one kitten but this is what Javi surprised me with yesterday when I woke up! :o)_


----------



## michie

Her son is ADORABLE. I can now see Jo in him. 

Source: http://kailynlowry.tumblr.com/


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> i cannot stand chelsea's voice!!!! it is so irritating!!!



Extremely. She insist on putting -uh, at the end of every word for example: Adam-uh, I don't know-uh, ....


----------



## Chanel522

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Extremely. She insist on putting -uh, at the end of every word for example: Adam-uh, I don't know-uh, ....



That and her hair...it's awful!!


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> Her son is ADORABLE. I can now see Jo in him.
> 
> Source: http://kailynlowry.tumblr.com/



aside from my two boys and my nephews , he might be the cutest little boy i've ever seen!!!!


----------



## psulion08

Lanier said:


> If Chelsea concentrated on her GED and her other goals half as much as she did Adam, she would be SO much more ahead then she is now.



THIS! I was rooting for Chelsea...I liked her and then I almost thought she was done with Adam for good last season but then she's all excited about a promise ring!? ACK!  She needs to get a clue...he's not going to stick around this time because he gave her a ring..gawd.


----------



## pollinilove

what is wrong with chelsea ? you would think she would be very picky look how her dad treats her with love and kindness . she has a great example of what a man should be so why date a jerk


----------



## michie

pollinilove said:
			
		

> what is wrong with chelsea ? you would think she would be very picky look how her dad treats her with love and kindness . she has a great example of what a man should be so why date a jerk



Because she's a dumb teenager who thinks she's right and just about everyone else is wrong.


----------



## pixiejenna

Last season I was rooting for Chelsea when she was working on getting her GED and getting a job. But once she started going back with Adam I stopped. I kind of feel bad for her she seems to thrive on his bad behavior. She has such poor self esteem she feels like his behavior is acceptable. Which just makes it even more sad since she has a daughter to raise, she's going to grow up seeing this and follow suit. 

Her dad seems to be footing her lifestyle I wish she'd show more respect towards him. Her mom seems really passive and just lets her do whatever she wants. I kind of feel like her parents let her act the way she dose is because they got divorced when she was young so she didn't get to grow up in a nuclear family. I recall a scene from last season where she makes plans to meet with Adam and her mom wasn't happy and she yelled at her to "not judge me". Honey it's her job to judge you, it's her job to tell you when you are doing something dumb. It was the perfect example of her parents lack of parenting.


----------



## kirsten

I can't believe she still doesn't have her GED! 

Oh wait, yes I can.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kirsten said:


> I can't believe she still doesn't have her GED!
> 
> Oh wait, yes I can.



Chelsea and amber could have their PhDs by now!


----------



## kirsten

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea and amber could have their PhDs by now!



Hopefully Amber gets hers while in jail. She has all the time in the world now.


----------



## LilMizzAartz

so could Maci


----------



## mcb100

Honestly, I know online schooling and studying for the GED is so much more convient for Chelsea and stuff but.....some people need a pusher. I am one of those people, actually. Like if I had to sit at home and do all my schoolwork on my own time and stuff without any teachers or anything, I proably wouldn't have gotten half as much work done as I did. It's for a lot of people, but it's not for everyone. I feel like if it's this hard for Chelsea to get her GED and it's taking her so much time, then why not just go back into a regular highschool? I understand that it probably wouldn't work out because she has to be a mom too, but she still looks kind of young and their would be teachers in person there that would push her and remind her to study and do homework, etc.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I cringe inside every time I have to hear leah or her mother say law-yer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mundodabolsa said:


> I cringe inside every time I have to hear leah or her mother say law-yer.





Emm-arrr-eye is the other one where I just wanna scream!!  It's MRI, no need to drag it out.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> Emm-arrr-eye is the other one where I just wanna scream!!  It's MRI, no need to drag it out.



you're right, MRI is even worse. I just forgot about it since that was what we heard every other sentence last season and this season it's all about the damn law-yers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Leah must have had some serious issues growing up, because she jumps from guy to guy, cant seem to be alone, etc. 

Corey seems like a really good guy, works hard and cares for his girls. You can tell Leah really hurt him, he can't even look her in the face.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Leah must have had some serious issues growing up, because she jumps from guy to guy, cant seem to be alone, etc.



I think that's true of pretty much all of them. I see a lot of that in jo too, the way the slightest attention from jordan made her so giddy. 

chelsea is too much whining about how she "only gets minimum wage to clean sweat."  um, that's exactly what minimum wage is for darling, cleaning sweat requires no special skills or education.


----------



## chn

Kailyn is so weird. She likes jo, but jo doesn't want her so she goes back to Jordan. Like wtf....


----------



## kirsten

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Leah must have had some serious issues growing up, *because she jumps from guy to guy, cant seem to be alone, etc.*



I think all of the girls on that show are like that.


----------



## TokyoBound

mundodabolsa said:


> I think that's true of pretty much all of them. I see a lot of that in jo too, the way the slightest attention from jordan made her so giddy.
> 
> chelsea is too much whining about how she "only gets minimum wage to clean sweat."  um, that's exactly what minimum wage is for darling, cleaning sweat requires no special skills or education.



She doesn't even have her GED, what kind of job does she think she's entitled to?  I wish her dad would cut her off, she'd be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## jazzyj1021

TokyoBound said:
			
		

> She doesn't even have her GED, what kind of job does she think she's entitled to?  I wish her dad would cut her off, she'd be in for a rude awakening.



I know! I wish her dad would of cut her off a long time ago. Chiflada!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Leah really crying over Corey getting a new truck?  Lawd have mercy!


----------



## LilMizzAartz

hats off to janelle's mom! it's about time she left that disrespectful child of her's face the consequences for her actions!


----------



## michie

Ke$ha Ke$ha Ke$ha! Janelle couldn't have been serious!


----------



## Jeneen

The lawyer looked like he was about to burst out laughing and then slap Jenelle silly.


----------



## Jeneen

why does everyone have feather extensions/earrings?? Even Chelsea's mom - lmbo!!!


----------



## AlovesJ

I haven't watched an episode of this season. Seriously though, I think I like reading this thread more than actually watching the show. I just scroll to the next thing on my recorded list, it just hasn't appealed to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chelsea - her hair is teased and bleached within an inch of its life!!  She along with her group of friends look like a broke down version of Gem and the Holograms!  Randy, is pissed!  But, he created the monster but giving her rent money. If he doesn't want Ryan there he should have stopped paying the rent and made Chelsea find her own way. 

Leah - did she forget she's the one who filed for divorce?  Let Corey and his new truck be happy. 

Janelle - just TRAGIC!!!!  She's going to send Barbara to the grave early, with all her antics. That woman should be enjoying her life. But, if it wasn't for her Jace might be in a foster home. 

Kail - another one who has amnesia. She was sleeping  with Jordan and had him around Isaac WHILE she was living in Jo's parents home and tried to lie about it!  if Jo has a new girlfriend and Isaac is with his grandparents, so what!  She's just mad, she Jo hit it and quit it with her.


----------



## michie

Chelsea will forever be run over by that ol' ugly, dirty, gapped-tooth sloth because she's a stupid hanger-on. She's more interested in being with Adam than she is in Adam being a responsible father. I still can't believe, after the way she was treated on her "16$P" that this dude is still alive and has a scrotum. Her father is the only one with sense.


----------



## ILuvShopping

michie said:


> Ke$ha Ke$ha Ke$ha! Janelle couldn't have been serious!





Jeneen said:


> The lawyer looked like he was about to burst out laughing and then slap Jenelle silly.



i can't believe that guy kept a straight face

"people don't understand how important this concert is to me... she's my IDOL! i'm obsessed with her!!" 

thank god she got thrown in jail before the concert. 
and HAHA at barbara telling her to deal with it and stay in jail lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Leah really crying over Corey getting a new truck?  Lawd have mercy!



that was beyond ridiculous too... as she sat there next to her nice shiny (looking new) car. 
you divorced him leah.... LET HIM GET A TRUCK. what he does with his money is not your responsibility now, at least he can pay the child support.


----------



## TC1

ILuvShopping said:


> i can't believe that guy kept a straight face
> 
> "people don't understand how important this concert is to me... she's my IDOL! i'm obsessed with her!!"
> 
> thank god she got thrown in jail before the concert.
> and HAHA at barbara telling her to deal with it and stay in jail lol



I watch her on youtube 30 times a day.....Ummm, maybe you should be looking after your child instead if idolizing Kesha's online performances. Geez..


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was hoping janelle was going to tell us that kesha was her idol because she had a rough life growing up.. struggled with addiction and beat it...... (i know nothing about kesha except i think she's a hard partier).  but nope.. we got "i watch her on you tube 30 times a day!"

that girl really made herself look like the biggest fool EVER after that conversation. i don't care if it was a fake convo.. it was dumb.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh and the 'i can't quit smoking!!!! it's not that easy!!!! but no, i'm not addicted. it is not a drug"

whateva.


----------



## michie

It is SO WEIRD seeing Leah cry about her marriage knowing that she has remarried and gotten knocked up AGAIN.


----------



## ILuvShopping

very weird.  same with kailyn. 

especially since neither of their current husbands are even in the current episode situation yet.


----------



## pink1

Did I hear correctly....Leah cheated the week before her wedding?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pink1 said:


> Did I hear correctly....Leah cheated the week before her wedding?



Yep, you heard it right!

Leah has a history...


----------



## ILuvShopping

and apparently corey cheated on her too.


----------



## michie

She had rebound babies. I don't know WTH made either of them think this marriage would be forever. SMH.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She cheated in her HS boyfriend with Corey, got knocked up, tried to go back to the ex, married Corey, got bored cheated, filed for divorce, got remarried, got pregnant, miscarried and now pregnant again...

Wheeewww, I'm tired for her!


----------



## redskynight

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> She cheated in her HS boyfriend with Corey, got knocked up, tried to go back to the ex, married Corey, got bored cheated, filed for divorce, got remarried, got pregnant, miscarried and now pregnant again...
> 
> Wheeewww, I'm tired for her!



She should be on Maury!! What a mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just hope these girls and guys are getting tested for STDs


----------



## michie

Or at least BV. Good Lord, just reading this stuff gives me "weeping vag"...


----------



## psulion08

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> She cheated in her HS boyfriend with Corey, got knocked up, tried to go back to the ex, married Corey, got bored cheated, filed for divorce, got remarried, got pregnant, miscarried and now pregnant again...
> 
> Wheeewww, I'm tired for her!



Lol wow I forgot how exhausting her life was...oy


----------



## jayhawkgirl

The best part of the Kesha conversation was "it's why I have these feathers in my hair" 

I was done, dead! DH even came into the next room to ask why I was laughing so hard. 

Kesha! I can't even!


----------



## kirsten

I am sure Kesha feels so flattered.


----------



## jaijai1012

I don't think Ke$ha gives a hoot about Janelle :giggles:


----------



## Chanel522

Jenelle's attorney is super cute I think...I like when he's on!  As far as she is concerned though, she is just an idiot...absolute complete idiot *smh*

Chelsea is annoying as crap with her Adam drama and her hair looks like something you stuff a pillow with!  Ridiculous.


----------



## mundodabolsa

yaaaaay to jenelle's probation officer for not putting up with her bs anymore.  good for her!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

did i just see that correctly?? did chelsea go to the iowa state fair???
i was half watching and glanced up and saw what i think what the welcome to iowa sign. 

if so i'm a bit miffed that i was not aware of this since i practically live there every year lol


----------



## coronita

Does Jo's new gf live in NJ? I recognized the pizzeria they were dining in.


----------



## kirsten

At least one person backs up Jenelle's decision to attend a Ke$ha concert instead of serving her time in the slammer, as we saw on "Teen Mom 2." And no, that person would not be her stunned lawyer, Dustin, who tried in vain to convince her to make a practical decision. "It's not just a concert. It's Ke$ha," super fan Jenelle responded, refusing to give up her second-row seats for the law. "I'm obsessed with this girl!"

Most people watching the scene shook their heads in disbelief, but the artist herself thinks Jenelle's priorities are perfectly in place. "She is the reason I do what I do," Ke$ha said to Huffington Post. "Go grrrl don't let the man hold you down! We R Who We R!!!!" added Jenelle's "idol." Well, it's nice that Ke$ha is so supportive of her fans willing to do literally anything for her. But maaaaaybe encouraging skipping out on jail for the sake of music isn't the best advice in the world?

Ke$ha's wild child approval just shows, it really does take one to know one!

http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/2012/12/05/teen-mom-2-jenelle-kesha-concert-jail/


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh shut up kesha.... you already had her money.....


----------



## debbiesdaughter

kirsten said:


> At least one person backs up Jenelle's decision to attend a Ke$ha concert instead of serving her time in the slammer, as we saw on "Teen Mom 2." And no, that person would not be her stunned lawyer, Dustin, who tried in vain to convince her to make a practical decision. "It's not just a concert. It's Ke$ha," super fan Jenelle responded, refusing to give up her second-row seats for the law. "I'm obsessed with this girl!"
> 
> Most people watching the scene shook their heads in disbelief, but the artist herself thinks Jenelle's priorities are perfectly in place. "She is the reason I do what I do," Ke$ha said to Huffington Post. "Go grrrl don't let the man hold you down! We R Who We R!!!!" added Jenelle's "idol." Well, it's nice that Ke$ha is so supportive of her fans willing to do literally anything for her. But maaaaaybe encouraging skipping out on jail for the sake of music isn't the best advice in the world?
> 
> Ke$ha's wild child approval just shows, it really does take one to know one!
> 
> http://remotecontrol.mtv.com/2012/12/05/teen-mom-2-jenelle-kesha-concert-jail/



OMG, everything wrong with society all put into one article.  I'm sure Kesha really cares about Janelle....oh sorry let me make sure I put a $ in her name.


----------



## prof ash

Just watched this week's episode. The way Leah and Chelsea mumble-talk, don't enunciate their words, and talk in a weird baby voice annoys me. And the emphasis they place on guys- so insecure. I understand insecurity in girls, and that they are young, but they have a whole other, amazing life- motherhood. I'd like to see more of the -mothering- on Teen Mom rather than seeing Teen Mom: Dating Drama.

And I won't even begin on Janelle-I-scream-at-everyone-in front of my son-Crazypants.


----------



## vanasty

I think Ke$ha was joking....and I think she did it quite brilliantly to be honest!

Everything related to was Janelle was saying about Ke$ha was soooo ridiculous and quotable that it was impossible to refer to Jenelle seriously.




ash14vwb said:


> Just watched this week's episode. The way Leah and Chelsea mumble-talk, don't enunciate their words, and talk in a weird baby voice annoys me. And the emphasis they place on guys- so insecure. I understand insecurity in girls, and that they are young, but they have a whole other, amazing life- motherhood. I'd like to see more of the -mothering- on Teen Mom rather than seeing Teen Mom: Dating Drama.




Showing amazing Motherhood life= Glamorizing teen pregnancy. Sorry but that is just how society is going to react. 

You have to show these girls in the gutters of their own insecurities and bad habits for there to be a show. I personally find the dating kind of boring myself, but the other miserable storylines are worth watching to me.

Chelsea is the literal worst. Her accent, her face, her complete lack of comprehension of how the world works.... takes 3 years for her to get a GED, her only source of problems is her stupid ex that treats her like crap, spoiled by her dad... I can not stand her.

btw,
I think Ke$ha was joking....and I think she did it quite brilliantly to be honest!

Everything related to what Janelle was saying about Ke$ha was soooo ridiculous and quotable that it was impossible to refer to Jenelle seriously.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I did like the way Jordan stood up and then hung up on kail!  She deserved it.


----------



## Tiny_T

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I did like the way Jordan stood up and then hung up on kail!  She deserved it.



I liked that too. Kailyn was using him to fill her lonely nights and to play daddy. Glad he found the courage to move on


----------



## prof ash

vanasty said:
			
		

> I think Ke$ha was joking....and I think she did it quite brilliantly to be honest!
> 
> Everything related to was Janelle was saying about Ke$ha was soooo ridiculous and quotable that it was impossible to refer to Jenelle seriously.
> 
> Showing amazing Motherhood life= Glamorizing teen pregnancy. Sorry but that is just how society is going to react.
> 
> You have to show these girls in the gutters of their own insecurities and bad habits for there to be a show. I personally find the dating kind of boring myself, but the other miserable storylines are worth watching to me.
> 
> Chelsea is the literal worst. Her accent, her face, her complete lack of comprehension of how the world works.... takes 3 years for her to get a GED, her only source of problems is her stupid ex that treats her like crap, spoiled by her dad... I can not stand her.
> 
> btw,
> I think Ke$ha was joking....and I think she did it quite brilliantly to be honest!
> 
> Everything related to what Janelle was saying about Ke$ha was soooo ridiculous and quotable that it was impossible to refer to Jenelle seriously.



Good points. I didn't think of it that way- hopefully most viewers do realize the girls' insecurities and patterns are NOT good, and that raising babies is difficult. LOL @ your Chelsea description!!!! Spot-on!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chelsea is a waste of brain cells.


----------



## shoegal

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Chelsea is a waste of brain cells.



Too much hair bleach....


----------



## Sassys

SMH

"Teen Mom" Farrah Abraham Tried Waxing 3-Year-Old's Unibrow

These "Teen Mom" stars need to step away from their computers -- with another one facing major backlash for something she posted online.

This time around it's Farrah Abraham facing the wrath of the Internet after a blog post where she describes trying to wax her 3-year-old daughter's unibrow.

Seriously.

"So here I am faced with a standout historical moment in motherhood when I can confirm to myself that my little, adorable,most cuddle-able cutie, baby girl has a Unibrow," she writes of daughter Sophia on her Sulia blog.

"I felt bad for her so I told sophia of the little issue on her brow, and I showed her how I waxed mine off, so I tryed [sic] to wax her," Farrah continues.

But it didn't go as planned.

"the second a dab hit the Uni, she touch it with the towel she had in her hand. UHHH so now, wax was in the towel, and I yanked it back ASAP, but fuzz was not stuck to the wax stuck to her Uni," Abrams writes. "OMG moment, So now sophia was freaking out, so I had to act like it was a cool science project to get the wax off."

It gets worse.

With waxing clearly not an option, Farrah then found an alternative way to remove the "fuzz": Tweeze it off while her daughter was sleeping.

"I got my tweezers and Pluck-pluck-pluck," says Abrahms. "The next morning I showed her and told her how well she did and she didn't even know, She was more intrigued now to be ok with upkeeping her non-unibrow. I could tell she was proud."

And Farrah's proud too -- finishing her tale by saying "Ah I feel like a good mom"

But her fans don't feel the same way, commenting like crazy on her post.

"Is this a joke? You attempted to wax your THREE YEAR OLD'S unibrow?! And then proceeded to tweeze it? Wow. Now that is parenting at its finest," wrote one.

"You are teaching a three year old that there is something wrong with her. You should be raising up your child's self esteem not beating it down, she will have enough people in her life do that," posted another.

What do you think of Farrah's behavior? Keep in mind this is the same girl that recently had $16,000 worth of plastic surgery on her face and a boob job in 2010.

http://www.toofab.com/2013/01/07/teen-mom-farrah-abraham-wax-unibrow/


----------



## simmmchen

Unreal 




			
				Sassys said:
			
		

> SMH
> 
> "Teen Mom" Farrah Abraham Tried Waxing 3-Year-Old's Unibrow
> 
> These "Teen Mom" stars need to step away from their computers -- with another one facing major backlash for something she posted online.
> 
> This time around it's Farrah Abraham facing the wrath of the Internet after a blog post where she describes trying to wax her 3-year-old daughter's unibrow.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> "So here I am faced with a standout historical moment in motherhood when I can confirm to myself that my little, adorable,most cuddle-able cutie, baby girl has a Unibrow," she writes of daughter Sophia on her Sulia blog.
> 
> "I felt bad for her so I told sophia of the little issue on her brow, and I showed her how I waxed mine off, so I tryed [sic] to wax her," Farrah continues.
> 
> But it didn't go as planned.
> 
> "the second a dab hit the Uni, she touch it with the towel she had in her hand. UHHH so now, wax was in the towel, and I yanked it back ASAP, but fuzz was not stuck to the wax stuck to her Uni," Abrams writes. "OMG moment, So now sophia was freaking out, so I had to act like it was a cool science project to get the wax off."
> 
> It gets worse.
> 
> With waxing clearly not an option, Farrah then found an alternative way to remove the "fuzz": Tweeze it off while her daughter was sleeping.
> 
> "I got my tweezers and Pluck-pluck-pluck," says Abrahms. "The next morning I showed her and told her how well she did and she didn't even know, She was more intrigued now to be ok with upkeeping her non-unibrow. I could tell she was proud."
> 
> And Farrah's proud too -- finishing her tale by saying "Ah I feel like a good mom"
> 
> But her fans don't feel the same way, commenting like crazy on her post.
> 
> "Is this a joke? You attempted to wax your THREE YEAR OLD'S unibrow?! And then proceeded to tweeze it? Wow. Now that is parenting at its finest," wrote one.
> 
> "You are teaching a three year old that there is something wrong with her. You should be raising up your child's self esteem not beating it down, she will have enough people in her life do that," posted another.
> 
> What do you think of Farrah's behavior? Keep in mind this is the same girl that recently had $16,000 worth of plastic surgery on her face and a boob job in 2010.
> 
> http://www.toofab.com/2013/01/07/teen-mom-farrah-abraham-wax-unibrow/


----------



## Stephy685

These little girls are being taught vanity is very important at a young age! Let her be a kid!


----------



## Chanel522

Farrah is an idiot...this doesn't surprise me at all.  I could see Chelsea doing it too.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Damn Farrah................. what a waste.


----------



## simmmchen

I can't believe she writes, "I felt like a good mom" after that fiasco... Can't even wrap my head around it


----------



## simmmchen

I didn't know there was a teen mom 3 coming up at the end of February! Has anybody seen the 16 and pregnant episodes of the cast members? I want to watch them on MTV.com before it starts


----------



## ILuvShopping

simmmchen said:


> I didn't know there was a teen mom 3 coming up at the end of February! Has anybody seen the 16 and pregnant episodes of the cast members? I want to watch them on MTV.com before it starts



i think it's a mixture of 2 seasons

edit: or not..... 

but here are their names if it will help you find the seasons on mtv.com
Katie Yeager, Mackenzie Douthit, Briana Dejesus, and Alexandria Sekella


----------



## simmmchen

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i think it's a mixture of 2 seasons
> 
> edit: or not.....
> 
> but here are their names if it will help you find the seasons on mtv.com
> Katie Yeager, Mackenzie Douthit, Briana Dejesus, and Alexandria Sekella


Thank you 

Have you watched them?


----------



## ILuvShopping

simmmchen said:


> Thank you
> 
> Have you watched them?



i think i saw all of them. the only ones i can remember are makenzie (she was the first episode of season 4) and katie


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh goodness! naked pics of Janelle, taken by her former boss, have hit the internet!


----------



## Chanel522

DC-Cutie said:


> oh goodness! naked pics of Janelle, taken by her former boss, have hit the internet!



Smh...


----------



## psulion08

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> oh goodness! naked pics of Janelle, taken by her former boss, have hit the internet!



Smh indeed. Taken by her former boss!!?? Wtf


----------



## simmmchen

Yikes!! Why exactly was jenelle getting nekkid with her boss and what kind of a job are we talking about here? :-/


----------



## Chanel522

Kesha probably did it so Jenelle thought she should too.


----------



## buzzytoes

ILuvShopping said:


> i think it's a mixture of 2 seasons
> 
> edit: or not.....
> 
> but here are their names if it will help you find the seasons on mtv.com
> *Katie Yeager*, Mackenzie Douthit, Briana Dejesus, and Alexandria Sekella



This is the girl that lives here where I live. Had no idea they kept filming her. The only time I saw the crews was at the fashion show last March and that was all I heard about it. Surprised I haven't heard any other mention of it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wasn't Janelle's former boss the one she married? Or was that a different guy?


----------



## ILuvShopping

if it's duffy he was an old boss.... possibly boyfriend...... it was a very weird relationship from what i've read.


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> Wasn't Janelle's former boss the one she married? Or was that a different guy?



she's married to Courtland, who was some guy she knew for like 2 months.


----------



## simmmchen

Yeah looks like this is Duffy, and he reposted the same pictures of her that he had put on twitter this summer. My gosh, these people!


----------



## simmmchen

buzzytoes said:
			
		

> This is the girl that lives here where I live. Had no idea they kept filming her. The only time I saw the crews was at the fashion show last March and that was all I heard about it. Surprised I haven't heard any other mention of it.


Sounds like she is still with the father of her child? That's pretty cool


----------



## Chanel522

ILuvShopping said:


> she's married to Courtland, who was some guy she knew for like 2 months.



Wait, so Janelle got married?!  Where have I been...


----------



## simmmchen

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Wait, so Janelle got married?!  Where have I been...


I know! I just heard it a few days ago!


----------



## ILuvShopping

simmmchen said:


> Sounds like she is still with the father of her child? That's pretty cool


i think they split up for awhile....... and then possibly got back together?? i think that was her.... so hard to keep these girls straight!



Chanel522 said:


> Wait, so Janelle got married?!  Where have I been...


don't blink of you'll miss all of janelle's life moments! they almost got divorced like a week after they got married lol

currently they are in a twitter battle with courtland's baby mama. they want full custody of courtland's kid. which makes PERFECT sense when janelle doesn't even have custody of her own child.


----------



## simmmchen

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> i think they split up for awhile....... and then possibly got back together?? i think that was her.... so hard to keep these girls straight!
> 
> don't blink of you'll miss all of janelle's life moments! they almost got divorced like a week after they got married lol
> 
> currently they are in a twitter battle with courtland's baby mama. they want full custody of courtland's kid. which makes PERFECT sense when janelle doesn't even have custody of her own child.


Omg that is hilarious about the custody. I didn't even know courtland (what kind of a name is this anyway?) had a baby as well. Actually, nevermind. Of course he would.


----------



## Belle49

How utterly depressing about the dog ugh


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea i was sad enough thinking the dog got run over.. but then to find out it was attacked and we had to hear the details??? no thank you.

chealsea you're an idiot.. i'm glad the cop made you feel bad. the dog SHOULD HAVE BEEN ON A LEASH. who lets two puppies just run around while you're holding your toddler daughter???? ughhhhhh


----------



## enshogirl

So frustrating about the dog! I got so upset! I definitely didn't need to hear the details. D:

I think I saw in the preview for the next episode she gets a new French Bulldog puppy? That girl does not need another dog. She couldn't watch the ones she has!

Episode made me so angry. Wish I didn't watch it.


----------



## SunglassLove

I caught only that part of the episode about the dog... Poor little thing.


----------



## kirsten

So sad about her puppy! Hopefully she knows now to always keep them on a leash from now on or get a place that has a secure yard.


----------



## km8282

So glad I DVR'd and haven't watched. The part about the dog seems horrible. Don't think I'll be watching.


----------



## ILuvShopping

according to things i've been reading the husky was actually tied up in its OWN yard and according to chelsea the husky and frankie had played with eachother previously and even then in just playing the husky ended up hurting frankie.


----------



## SunglassLove

ILuvShopping said:


> according to things i've been reading the husky was actually tied up in its OWN yard and according to chelsea the husky and frankie had played with eachother previously and even then in just playing the husky ended up hurting frankie.



Yeah - she did walk behind the houses, so it's safe to assume the dog was secured... if the husky had actually been loose, the cop would have no right to say that the dog would be alive it were on a leash (because a mean dog could easily attack a dog on a leash, and there's not much you can do when you also have a small child to protect)...

It still makes me sick to think about it. It literally was all her fault as a dog owner, that poor puppy.


----------



## Belle49

What I don't understand (someone correct me if I'm wrong) why can't the people filming help her? I mean they couldn't help the dog? It confused me they have what like at least 3 people on them?


----------



## simmmchen

Belle49 said:
			
		

> What I don't understand (someone correct me if I'm wrong) why can't the people filming help her? I mean they couldn't help the dog? It confused me they have what like at least 3 people on them?


I think they really take a hands off approach in those reality tv shows. I don't have a specific example, but I think in The Real World or Jersey Shore they would not intervene when the kids got in a car drunk or got violent. Maybe they called the police when they were drunk driving but that's it. No active interference, it seemed like.


----------



## Lanier

As contrived as this show appears to be sometimes, the part with the dog seemed horribly real.


----------



## michie

They didn't let Ruthie drive drunk, I believe. She was inebriated and putting the lives of others at risk by getting behind the wheel of a vehicle. Somewhat different than being being the thinker for those who can think but don't. It was pretty irresponsible of her to let the dog out to do her business without a leash. I was really annoyed that she wouldn't put Aubree down to actively pursue the dog.


----------



## kirsten

Belle49 said:


> What I don't understand (someone correct me if I'm wrong) why can't the people filming help her? I mean they couldn't help the dog? It confused me they have what like at least 3 people on them?



I'm guessing the cameras were on Chelsea and the film crew wasn't paying attention to where the dog went. I doubt they would know and just let that happen.


----------



## km8282

Still haven't been able to watch the episode because of the poor dog situation. 

I truly hate Chelsea. I think she is an idiot, and a spoiled brat. I do like her father, but I don't think he does her any favors by letting her constantly get away with murder the way he does. 

I just don't get her. With her father constantly willing to help her in anyway he can, why doesn't she take advantage so she can really make a life for herself and Aubree one day? She's pathetic.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'd like to think that chelsea was just being over dramatic from being upset when she said "the dog is just chewing on him"  cause obviously the husky's owner was around also. at least i would think so since they had just let the husky out shortly after chelsea had her dogs out. 

SO, in that. we don't know happened after the cameras cut out, they may have ran over and tried to help the dog but it was too late. she did say "he handed me the collar and it had blood on it" and i don't think she was talking about the cop. 

i highly doubt they left the husky there to chew on the poor dog.


----------



## Sassys

Do any of these girls learn from their mistakes? Or, are they all just plain stupid


'I'm looking forward to a second chance': Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans pregnant with second child

Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans is pregnant again, her new husband has revealed.

The 21-year-old MTV reality show star married Courtland Rogers in November after just months of dating.

Courtland announced the baby news in America's Star magazine despite the fact Jenelle is only six weeks along. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...star-Jenelle-Evans-pregnant-second-child.html


----------



## Belle49

ILuvShopping said:


> i'd like to think that chelsea was just being over dramatic from being upset when she said "the dog is just chewing on him"  cause obviously the husky's owner was around also. at least i would think so since they had just let the husky out shortly after chelsea had her dogs out.
> 
> SO, in that. we don't know happened after the cameras cut out, they may have ran over and tried to help the dog but it was too late. she did say "he handed me the collar and it had blood on it" and i don't think she was talking about the cop.
> 
> i highly doubt they left the husky there to chew on the poor dog.



Yeah she said the owner of the husky handed her the collar


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> Do any of these girls learn from their mistakes? Or, are they all just plain stupid
> 
> 
> 'I'm looking forward to a second chance': Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans pregnant with second child
> 
> Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans is pregnant again, her new husband has revealed.
> 
> The 21-year-old MTV reality show star married Courtland Rogers in November after just months of dating.
> 
> Courtland announced the baby news in America's Star magazine despite the fact Jenelle is only six weeks along.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...star-Jenelle-Evans-pregnant-second-child.html



SMH he seems like a famewhore


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> Do any of these girls learn from their mistakes? Or, are they all just plain stupid
> 
> 
> 'I'm looking forward to a second chance': Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans pregnant with second child
> 
> Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans is pregnant again, her new husband has revealed.
> 
> The 21-year-old MTV reality show star married Courtland Rogers in November after just months of dating.
> 
> Courtland announced the baby news in America's Star magazine despite the fact Jenelle is only six weeks along.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...star-Jenelle-Evans-pregnant-second-child.html


OH MY GOSH, Jenelle is the LAST person that should be having a child


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her mother Barbara is somewhere PISSED!!  She's not even another to jace, a drug user and has mental issues. Pregnancy is the last thing she needs.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I can not stand when Chelsea does that dumb baby talk....and she does it with everyone!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

"You know what Jenelle.....you're not even a mutha to Jace, how you gonna handle anotha baby"!

 Does anybody know where her mother is from?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> I can not stand when Chelsea does that dumb baby talk....and she does it with everyone!



It's annoying as fcuk!  Her toddler doesn't even do baby talk!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Sassys said:


> Do any of these girls learn from their mistakes? Or, are they all just plain stupid
> 
> 
> 'I'm looking forward to a second chance': Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans pregnant with second child
> 
> Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans is pregnant again, her new husband has revealed.
> 
> The 21-year-old MTV reality show star married Courtland Rogers in November after just months of dating.
> 
> Courtland announced the baby news in America's Star magazine despite the fact Jenelle is only six weeks along.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...star-Jenelle-Evans-pregnant-second-child.html



man she's an effing idiot. i would say she might likely having a miscarriage from all the drugs in her body, but sadly i'm all too familiar with drug addicts seeming to have the easiest time getting pregnant.


----------



## marlengr

Poor jace I feel so bad for him how can she think about having another child if she can't even make things right for jace


----------



## AECornell

So she's going to have a drug-addicted baby? Isn't she doing heroin now? Didn't she marry her husband while high on drugs? And didn't he hack her twitter or something, and then she wanted to divorce him?


----------



## pinklipgloss33

I can not wrap my head around the fact you do not even have custody of your first child yet you go out and get pregnant with another.  Its beyond sad....its actually disturbing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinklipgloss33 said:


> "You know what Jenelle.....you're not even a mutha to Jace, how you gonna handle anotha baby"!
> 
> Does anybody know where her mother is from?



I think Boston, originally.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

^Ok thanks!


----------



## simmmchen

Sassys said:
			
		

> Do any of these girls learn from their mistakes? Or, are they all just plain stupid
> 
> 'I'm looking forward to a second chance': Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans pregnant with second child
> 
> Troubled Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans is pregnant again, her new husband has revealed.
> 
> The 21-year-old MTV reality show star married Courtland Rogers in November after just months of dating.
> 
> Courtland announced the baby news in America's Star magazine despite the fact Jenelle is only six weeks along.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2263389/Teen-Mom-star-Jenelle-Evans-pregnant-second-child.html



Holy cr*p, NO WAY!!! These people are insane. When are they going to learn what "responsibility" means? Or was this planned? Then I'm even more speechless.


----------



## simmmchen

pinklipgloss33 said:
			
		

> "You know what Jenelle.....you're not even a mutha to Jace, how you gonna handle anotha baby"!
> 
> Does anybody know where her mother is from?


That's hilarious!!


----------



## labelwhore04

What a freakin idiot.......


----------



## Gurzzy

It's sad to think that some people have such a hard time getting pregnant, and the ones who shouldn't are popping them out.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Gurzzy said:


> It's sad to think that some people have such a hard time getting pregnant, and the ones who shouldn't are popping them out.



ugh exactly. i love my nephews to death but seriously their mother should not be allowed to reproduce. MASSIVE drug addict.  i always worry how many more half brother's my nephews will eventually have (she has one kid from before she met my brother). thankfully it's been 4 years and nothing but probably cause she's been locked up in jail every so often.


----------



## Gurzzy

ILuvShopping said:


> ugh exactly. i love my nephews to death but seriously their mother should not be allowed to reproduce. MASSIVE drug addict.  i always worry how many more half brother's my nephews will eventually have (she has one kid from before she met my brother). thankfully it's been 4 years and nothing but probably cause she's been locked up in jail every so often.


That's too bad   at least it sounds like they have a bit more of a support system with you in their lives.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Gurzzy said:


> That's too bad   at least it sounds like they have a bit more of a support system with you in their lives.



yea thank god my brother doesn't dabble in that sh!t. and him and his g/f just moved in together over the summer and she's SO great with my nephews. i just hope she doesn't get overwhelmed lol


----------



## kirsten

Gurzzy said:


> It's sad to think that some people have such a hard time getting pregnant, and the ones who shouldn't are popping them out.



Yup that's me. Been trying over 4 years now.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I feel like 90% of teen mom episodes of all seasons deal with someone looking for and renting a new place to live and/or a new car.  and it looks like next week is more of that!


----------



## mulberrytree

So here in the UK on Wednesday night was the last ever episode of Teen mom (original series)

I loved Maci- i've heard her and Ryan are getting back together and I hope to god that isn't true. I am sure he is a lovely daddy to Bentley, and it would be good for him for them to be back together, but he is HORRIBLE to her. Plus I loved Kyle . 

Farrah- A total brat. Nothing more can be said really- apart from the fact her mother is off her rocker. 

Amber- Feel super, super sorry for her- she has obviously had a lot gone wrong in her life and it has screwed her up. I hope she sorts herself out eventually and gets to be a proper mom to Leah. 

Catelynn- I have always admired her for what she did. Obviously she grew up in a hostile environment and didn't want to bring a child into that. Plus she gave a couple a chance (who I assume can't have children of their own?) to be parents. I hope she gets lots of good karma in her life. She deserves it.


----------



## mulberrytree

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-Teen-Mom-shares-sonogram-of-baby-weeks.html

Jesus christ. The apocalypse has come. Nearly a month late...but still. Its here.


----------



## Gurzzy

http://www.toofab.com/2013/01/23/jenelle-evans-divorce-courtland-rogers/

_"Teen Mom 2" Star Jenelle Evans: I Am Getting a Divorce, ASAP!

Well, that was fast.

Less than two months after tying the knot with Courtland Rogers, "Teen Mom 2" star Jenelle Evans announced she wants out of their marriage.

"I am getting a divorce, ASAP," she posted on Facebook earlier this morning, after getting out of the hospital for a mysterious injury that allegedly put her and her unborn child in danger.

"YOU F**KING LEAVE OUT OF TOWN AND I MIGHT BE HAVING A MISCARRIGE?! F**K U, U F**KING PIECE PF S**T," she oh-so-eloquently added.

No word on what actually went wrong between the two, but going through Jenelle's Facebook and tweets, it sounds like she thinks Courtland was trying to hook up with other women behind her back.

Courtland has remained vague on the issue, only tweeting: "I never did anything to hurt my wife I always loved her with every ounce of my heart."

The two are expecting their first child together. Both have kids from previous relationships ... but do not have custody of them._


What a mess!!


----------



## simmmchen

Wow big surprise haha


----------



## mundodabolsa

and courtland is not the guy we see on the show this season, the one who's home she moved into as a "roommate," correct?  that is josh, maybe?


----------



## simmmchen

mundodabolsa said:


> and courtland is not the guy we see on the show this season, the one who's home she moved into as a "roommate," correct?  that is josh, maybe?


Josh sounds about right. It's def not Cortland though. They only met 6 or 8 weeks before they got married, and they've only been married for 2 months or so


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think this is the 3rd-4th- millionth time they have both cried divorce.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

mulberrytree said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-Teen-Mom-shares-sonogram-of-baby-weeks.html
> 
> Jesus christ. The apocalypse has come. Nearly a month late...but still. Its here.




OMFG her poor mother!!!  This girl needs to be locked up in a straight jacket and someone throw away the key  She is the devil!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Gurzzy said:


> http://www.toofab.com/2013/01/23/jenelle-evans-divorce-courtland-rogers/
> 
> _"Teen Mom 2" Star Jenelle Evans: I Am Getting a Divorce, ASAP!
> 
> Well, that was fast.
> 
> Less than two months after tying the knot with Courtland Rogers, "Teen Mom 2" star Jenelle Evans announced she wants out of their marriage.
> 
> "I am getting a divorce, ASAP," she posted on Facebook earlier this morning, after getting out of the hospital for a mysterious injury that allegedly put her and her unborn child in danger.
> 
> "YOU F**KING LEAVE OUT OF TOWN AND I MIGHT BE HAVING A MISCARRIGE?! F**K U, U F**KING PIECE PF S**T," she oh-so-eloquently added.
> 
> No word on what actually went wrong between the two, but going through Jenelle's Facebook and tweets, it sounds like she thinks Courtland was trying to hook up with other women behind her back.
> 
> Courtland has remained vague on the issue, only tweeting: "I never did anything to hurt my wife I always loved her with every ounce of my heart."
> 
> The two are expecting their first child together. Both have kids from previous relationships ... but do not have custody of them._
> 
> 
> What a mess!!



She must have been off her meds....AGAIN!!  What a total loser this girl is. 

Poor kids and again her poor mom!!! I would take Jace and pack up my house in the middle of the night and move out of state if she was my kid!


----------



## mundodabolsa

simmmchen said:


> Josh sounds about right. It's def not Cortland though. They only met 6 or 8 weeks before they got married, and they've only been married for 2 months or so



thanks for clarifying for me. 

I really have a hard time wrapping my head around the idea that someone like jenelle exists in this world.  and then when I think that there must be tons more like her that just aren't on tv...


----------



## Chanel522

Just saw this about Maci and Ryan, but I'm not sure that it's true.  I'd love to see them back together (I know, I know :shame, but there are other reports that she's dating a guy named Taylor.  I can't keep up with these girls and their relationships!!  

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...gether-with-ex-boyfriend-ryan-edwards-2013181

Is Maci Bookout a fool for love? The Teen Mom star reunited with Ryan Edwards, her ex-boyfriend and baby-daddy, in December 2012 -- but multiple sources say the unemployed ATV racer can't be trusted.
Edwards, 25, told Bookout "he still has feelings for her. And she has never stopped loving him," a source close to the MTV reality star says in the Jan. 21 issue of Us Weekly.

But their feelings aren't truly mutual, according to insiders. "Ryan doesn't like Maci in a romantic way," an insider explains. "They got back together because he wanted to get back at his ex [Hooters waitress Dalis Connell]."
The on-again couple -- parents to son Bentley, 4 -- first split in 2009, and Bookout, 21, began dating childhood pal Kyle King, 24. After their breakup in the fall of 2012, Edwards showed renewed interest in his ex. "She said the time was right," a source says of Bookout.

Cautious at first, the chatty Chattanooga State senior kept their rekindled romance a secret. "Maci didn't want friends to know. She thought they would judge her," a pal explains. Soon, however, she felt comfortable enough to take him clubbing with pals. "They hang out and get along now," says an Edwards source. "That's big."

Whether or not Edwards is sincere, one thing is certain: An insider says Bentley will never know about any reunion "until it is 100 perfect serious."


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-boyfriend-ryan-edwards-2013181#ixzz2Itv4HvlV 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## simmmchen

mundodabolsa said:


> thanks for clarifying for me.
> 
> *I really have a hard time wrapping my head around the idea that someone like jenelle exists in this world.*  and then when I think that there must be tons more like her that just aren't on tv...



You and me both! I'm the biggest softie though, and really feel for her and also Amber (from Teen Mom 2). I always hope hope hope that they will get their acts together, but so far, no such luck. I will still keep my fingers crossed for them though. They are young, and both struggle with mental disorders and are self-medicating with their drug use (or in Amber's case, past drug use). It's a tough situation to get out of


----------



## mulberrytree

Am I the only one who thinks Barbara is a bit psycotic too? I get Jenelle has done some pretty bad stuff, but she only adds fuel to the fire sometimes..

Also read she had a fight with her "husband" last night and was taken to hospital. I haven't seen last years season of Teen Mom 2 yet and obviously the current isn't on in the UK at the moment.


----------



## mundodabolsa

aubree may be the cutest little girl on the planet.  she's surprisingly articulate. 

these girls move every other episode and they are never packed.  it's always just throw everything in the truck.


----------



## kirsten

mulberrytree said:


> *Am I the only one who thinks Barbara is a bit psycotic too? I get Jenelle has done some pretty bad stuff, but she only adds fuel to the fire sometimes..*
> 
> Also read she had a fight with her "husband" last night and was taken to hospital. I haven't seen last years season of Teen Mom 2 yet and obviously the current isn't on in the UK at the moment.



Yes, for sure! Jenelle got it from somewhere although the drugs she does probably enhances it for her triple fold.


----------



## mulberrytree

kirsten said:


> Yes, for sure! Jenelle got it from somewhere although the drugs she does probably enhances it for her triple fold.



I know it sounds bad- but I really want something to happen to her and that little boy gets taken into care and maybe he will go to a family who will look after him properly. I can see him just being another Jenelle in 15 years time (maybe even sooner).


----------



## ILuvShopping

there are reports floating around that jenelle had a miscarriage. how convenient!


----------



## mulberrytree

ILuvShopping said:


> there are reports floating around that jenelle had a miscarriage. how convenient!



I guess there is a God after all.


----------



## jaijai1012

mulberrytree said:


> I guess there is a God after all.



Wtf?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> there are reports floating around that jenelle had a miscarriage. how convenient!



I can't clap my hands to a miscarriage, but janelle is in no way, shape or form ready to be a mother.  She can't even take care of Jace.


----------



## AECornell

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't clap my hands to a miscarriage, but janelle is in no way, shape or form ready to be a mother.  She can't even take care of Jace.



Not to mention if she did have the baby, it's possible that the baby would have issues based on reports of her recently having been hospitalized for an overdose. Plus who knows what other things she's been doing, and what that gem of a guy she married, what he's been doing around her.


----------



## AECornell

simmmchen said:


> You and me both! I'm the biggest softie though, and really feel for her and also Amber (from Teen Mom 2). I always hope hope hope that they will get their acts together, but so far, no such luck. I will still keep my fingers crossed for them though. They are young, and both struggle with mental disorders and are self-medicating with their drug use (or in Amber's case, past drug use). It's a tough situation to get out of



Same here. Like the episode when Janelle was with her new bf and moved into his house. She was standing in his room crying saying she just wanted everything better. And you keep wanting to believe she means in. Maybe she does, but then she gets sucked back in to her little world.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I don't believe she had a miscarriage. She either wasn't even pregnant and somehow managed to get a fake ultrasound or she had an abortion after she found out another girl was knocked up by courtland.

at first i was going with the abortion route... but now i think she thinks too much of herself and would want to be like "HA! i told you i could raise my own child!" to her mom with this new baby.  so i'm going with the fake pregnancy story to get money for drugs.


----------



## simmmchen

Wow I never even considered that option


----------



## Gurzzy

I think she was faking the pregnancy too. Aside from those few people we all know on facebook, no one really publicly posts ultrasound photos, especially of their second child. I understand if its your first child and you are excited. I think she did it just to get in the news and posting a photo was the only way to get people to believe her.

Then she suddenly loses the baby? It's all too convenient IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why is Chelsea's face bright orange?


----------



## psulion08

DC-Cutie said:


> Why is Chelsea's face bright orange?



Carrots?


----------



## Chantilly0379

mulberrytree said:


> I know it sounds bad- but I really want something to happen to her and that little boy gets taken into care and maybe he will go to a family who will look after him properly. I can see him just being another Jenelle in 15 years time (maybe even sooner).





mulberrytree said:


> I guess there is a God after all.



ITA on both!  She should have given him up for adoption like Tylor and Catlin did and after seeing how much of a $hitty mother she is now, she def has no bringing another innocent child in her messed up world.


----------



## mulberrytree

Chantilly0379 said:


> ITA on both!  She should have given him up for adoption like Tylor and Catlin did and after seeing how much of a $hitty mother she is now, she def has no bringing another innocent child in her messed up world.



I'm glad somebody agrees. 

Some may consider what I said a little harsh- but really, she is a mess!


----------



## AECornell

More importantly, why is her hair so HORRIBLE?! When she took all that sh** out of her hair on that one episode, and it was super short (although horribly horribly white), it looked so much better! And the fact that it's different in every epsidoe, I'm surprised she has any hair left, and it's not just dead.



DC-Cutie said:


> Why is Chelsea's face bright orange?


----------



## simmmchen

AECornell said:


> More importantly, why is her hair so HORRIBLE?! When she took all that sh** out of her hair on that one episode, and it was super short (although horribly horribly white), it looked so much better! And the fact that it's different in every epsidoe, I'm surprised she has any hair left, and it's not just dead.


And she want to go to beauty school... Hopefully they have good teachers there


----------



## Sassys

'She could die and MTV could be blamed!' Network consider axing Teen Mom 2 due to Janelle Evans' shocking behaviour

She has rarely been out of the headlines in the last few months.

And it seems MTV have had enough of Teen Mom 2 enfant terrible Janelle Evans' shocking behaviour, as bosses are considering axing the show.

While the channel usually thrives on controversy, it seems her heroin use, trouble with the law and other outrageous antics have gone too far.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Evans-shocking-behaviour.html#ixzz2JaX6vkqI


----------



## Chanel522

Sassys said:


> 'She could die and MTV could be blamed!' Network consider axing Teen Mom 2 due to Janelle Evans' shocking behaviour
> 
> She has rarely been out of the headlines in the last few months.
> 
> And it seems MTV have had enough of Teen Mom 2 enfant terrible Janelle Evans' shocking behaviour, as bosses are considering axing the show.
> 
> While the channel usually thrives on controversy, it seems her heroin use, trouble with the law and other outrageous antics have gone too far.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2271077/MTV-considering-axing-Teen-Mom-2-Janelle-Evans-shocking-behaviour.html#ixzz2JaX6vkqI



I have little tolerance for any type of drug or the people who choose to use them, but when you get into the hardcore stuff like heroin...smh.  I really don't understand how you can look at your child and willingly participate in that kind of thing.  Completely foreign to me...

She needs to be off tv, absolutely!  I don't blame MTV if they get rid of her one bit.


----------



## mundodabolsa

isaac was so adorable during his first haircut.


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't believe Leah was all upset that Corey was talking to girls (when she saw his emails/texts/FB messages... whatever they were), and *****ing that it was too soon, but she can move in with someone after two months, and gets annoyed with his reaction to it.
Not to mention she just decides she's going to get pregnant without officially consulting her new bf/fiance, after only dating two months.  She seems to have an unhealthy need for love.

And I'm sorry, but SHE cheated, and filed for divorce first, and then tells Corey HE has to prove to her that he's serious about wanting to get back together?!  

I really used to like Leah, but this season has made me not like her much at all.  Though I still think she's a decent mom as far as giving good care to her girls.


----------



## mrskolar09

Sassys said:


> 'She could die and MTV could be blamed!' Network consider axing Teen Mom 2 due to Janelle Evans' shocking behaviour
> 
> She has rarely been out of the headlines in the last few months.
> 
> And it seems MTV have had enough of Teen Mom 2 enfant terrible Janelle Evans' shocking behaviour, as bosses are considering axing the show.
> 
> While the channel usually thrives on controversy, it seems her heroin use, trouble with the law and other outrageous antics have gone too far.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Evans-shocking-behaviour.html#ixzz2JaX6vkqI



I honestly can't say I'd be terribly sad if TM2 got cancelled.  None of the girls seem to be growing all that much, it's just the same old problems in a new episode.  TM1 was a lot more engaging as far as seeing the girls grow and develop throughout the series, Amber excepted, lol.


----------



## mulberrytree

Why don't they just kick her off the show instead of axing it? I don't understand why the axed TM1- they could of just done it without Amber. I watched it for Maci and Catelynn, if Amber and Farrah fell off a cliff it really wouldn't be the end of the world


----------



## ILuvShopping

I don't understand why they need to cancel it all together if they get rid of janelle either. 
i'm not sure they will cancel it - they've already filmed the next season, so the girls are getting paid for it. they might as well air it. but without janelle. 

i could never understand why they kept amber in the first one either. does every season need a hot mess??


----------



## mundodabolsa

mrskolar09 said:


> I can't believe Leah was all upset that Corey was talking to girls (when she saw his emails/texts/FB messages... whatever they were), and *****ing that it was too soon, but she can move in with someone after two months, and gets annoyed with his reaction to it.
> Not to mention she just decides she's going to get pregnant without officially consulting her new bf/fiance, after only dating two months.  She seems to have an unhealthy need for love.
> 
> And I'm sorry, but SHE cheated, and filed for divorce first, and then tells Corey HE has to prove to her that he's serious about wanting to get back together?!
> 
> I really used to like Leah, but this season has made me not like her much at all.  Though I still think she's a decent mom as far as giving good care to her girls.



all good points.  I couldn't believe when leah called her mother to tell her about the engagement and her mother said, "well you're 20, you know what's best for you, you're going to do what you need to do." 

really?? 20 is so old nowadays that no real advice about not rushing into things is needed??  leah's parents seem generally cool and supportive but this hands-off approach really bothered me.  no wonder leah isn't responsible, doesn't seem like she has to worry about pressure to not disappoint her family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah's mother has always struck me as 'odd', very nonchalant.


----------



## mulberrytree

ILuvShopping said:


> I don't understand why they need to cancel it all together if they get rid of janelle either.
> i'm not sure they will cancel it - they've already filmed the next season, so the girls are getting paid for it. they might as well air it. but without janelle.
> 
> i could never understand why they kept amber in the first one either. does every season need a hot mess??



Dont get me wrong, she has been dealt a bad hand in life and part of me feels sorry for her- but now she is locked up for 5 years through her own doing and her little girl has to go without a mum. That boils my blood.


----------



## TC1

They all seem to just blow through the $$ from MTV on cars, and in some cases..like Jenelle and Amber, drugs. I think they should just axe those types off the show, no need to keep financially enabling them.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i read somewhere (can't remember where) that the teen mom 2 girls don't make nearly as much as teen mom 1 girls.  like they said janelle only makes $10k for the season.  I think the most one of them makes is $40k (if this was correct info, which i'm not sure)


----------



## simmmchen

ILuvShopping said:


> i read somewhere (can't remember where) that the teen mom 2 girls don't make nearly as much as teen mom 1 girls.  like they said janelle only makes $10k for the season.  I think the most one of them makes is $40k (if this was correct info, which i'm not sure)


Wait, you mean the teen mom 2s all get different amounts? Like, jenelle gets 10k and Leah gets 20k for example?


----------



## ILuvShopping

simmmchen said:


> Wait, you mean the teen mom 2s all get different amounts? Like, jenelle gets 10k and Leah gets 20k for example?



that's what i read, but where i read it they didn't list a source so i'm not sure if it's true.


----------



## ILuvShopping

holy crap - in this article leah says that Jeremy (new/current husband) makes $20k A MONTH at his job.

http://www.examiner.com/article/teen-mom-leah-messer-reveals-husband-s-huge-salary


----------



## ILuvShopping

from googling it sounds like the first season on teen mom 2 they all only made about 9-10k. but now, at least last year it was reported that janelle made $75k, her mom made $65k.


----------



## TC1

Well, Leah was pretty eager to stop going to school and stay home with her kids, and get pregnant with another baby by Jeremy, so it doesn't surprise me that he makes that much money. And as for Jenelle, making 75k seems like an awful big reward for such terrible behaviour, so I'd have no problem still watching if she got axed from the show...


----------



## prof ash

ILuvShopping said:


> holy crap - in this article leah says that Jeremy (new/current husband) makes $20k A MONTH at his job.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/teen-mom-leah-messer-reveals-husband-s-huge-salary



How on earth does he make 20k a MONTH? What does he do again? It just seems not realistic. I can't stand Leah and her baby voice, blaming everything on everyone else, and not doing anything and saying she wants to do the best she can for her "girlsssss." Like, I might even like Chelsea more than Leah. And that's tough.


----------



## km8282

^ I thought I read something about working on oil rigs? I don't like her much either, but I'm happy she (well, I guess Jeremy) are giving the twins a comfortable life. It's nice to see that there could be a really great, stable happy ending for some of the children in this series. 

My heart bleeds for Jace, and Chelsea's daughter who could likely grow up to think its OK to be treated poorly by a man after watching and learning how her dad treats her mom. Chelsea should stop w her Adam BS just for that reason alone and set a good example for her beautiful daughter. I hope her dad's influence is enough to keep her daughter's perception of men & what is acceptable positive.


----------



## buzzytoes

If he works in the oil field he's not making that much unless he actually owns a company. Oil field guys make good money but not $20k a month, even in supervisory positions.


----------



## kirsten

I thought he was a driver of some sorts working weekends only?

Oh found this. Maybe he is an oil rig foreman? Says the salary can be around 200k a year. 

Also one of the worst jobs. 

http://money.cnn.com/2012/05/10/news/economy/oil_workers/index.htm


----------



## ILuvShopping

If he's gone so much that doesn't bode well for Leah who can't seem to be alone for a hot minute.


----------



## buzzytoes

Even if he makes that much, half of it is being taken out for taxes so he's not actually bringing home that much. Oil field workers tend to work two weeks on, two weeks off, etc. They get paid more because they end up getting so much OT, but the more you make, the more the government takes! He's likely either working in LA, TX or here in WY or ND so he is probably away from Leah for at least two weeks at a time, if not more. I think she just said that to make herself sound important and he's probably making closer to 100K a year.


----------



## simmmchen

Can she even count that far? I doubt he makes 20k but who knows, maybe 10k or so. In a few episodes he mentioned that he works during the week, and comes home for the weekend. Didn't sound like the two weeks on/two weeks off schedule. He might have changed jobs since when it was filmed I guess.


----------



## mrskolar09

My hubby is a bolt tech, and his company is brought in to all kinds of power plants, oil refineries, and gas transmission stations, and he knows all kinds of guys with jobs like Jeremy's.  He said that if that's really what he does for a living, its no wonder Leah was so keen to hook herself up with him.  Those guys can make a TON of money (look at the truck he drives), but there can be HUGE downsides to those types of positions.  There is a LOT of cheating involved, usually.  On both ends, the husband and the wife, because they both get bored/lonely while being separated. 
Lets face it, Leah does not have the best track record for not cheating!

And you can bet that why she was so quick to try and get pregnant, instead of waiting until they got married.  Leah blames everyone else for her problems, but she has a big hand in them herself.


----------



## simmmchen

Thy really made it seem like she went off the pill without telling him. I wonder how accurate that was.


----------



## michie

So, was she only with him for a month and said that she was 3 or 4 weeks pregnant? Hopefully, I heard that all wrong. But, this girl clearly has issues anyway. SMH.


----------



## pinkstar3333

Everything with Jeremy is recreated.  IMO it was pretty clear that they were already together when he was introduced on the show.  So the timeline isn't that accurate (plus we are about a year behind still).  Leah found out she was pregnant before they became engaged.


----------



## Belle49

Lea looks so different the hair is wrong, does she have braces or invisalign?


----------



## pursegrl12

http://perezhilton.com/perezitos/20...e-birth-to-third-child-yesterday#.UREvK6U0V8E

Leah Messer-Calvert brought another miracle into the world, and we're soooooo ecstatic!
The Teen Mom 2 star is already a wonderful mama to her twin daughters Aliannah Hope and Aleeah Grace Simms from her marriage to Corey Simms, and now she has another baby girl!!
A source close to Leah shared:
&#8220;Leah gave birth in the early hours of this morning (Feb. 4) to a beautiful baby girl. Mother and baby are happy and healthy. Leah went into labor late last night, and the baby was born this morning."
Miz Calvert's new baybay comes from her marriage with Jeremy Calvert, whom she tied the knot with last year.
Now if only we could get our hands on more deets about her new angel then this day would be even more full of lollipops and sugarplums!! LOLz
Congrats guuuurl!!



can't wait to hear the name!!!! probably something with lots of e's, a's and y's......


----------



## ILuvShopping

last night was a hot mess, and it was the season finale???

i LOL'd when Babs told Jenelle that Jace was going to be messed up.
like really babs? because andrew is the dad he's going to be more messed up? poor kid was already going to be messed up having jenelle as a mom.
And i can't believe that jenelle actually hoped he wasn't the father.... she wanted the other guy to be the father... but she doesn't even know where that guy is!

and then something about jenelle saying that she can't believe someone wouldn't care about their own child.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Belle49 said:


> Lea looks so different the hair is wrong, does she have braces or invisalign?



something funky is going on with her teeth. i noticed it during the 'proposal'.


----------



## simmmchen

Didn't read your post yet, because I haven't watched it yet, but WHA?? Season finale?


----------



## michie

No, it's actually "mid-season". There are 12 more epis, starting on 2/18, from what MTV said last night.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh ok. i thought it was just really weird it was 1.5 hours and then at the end it showed a reunion preview with dr drew.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Well, last night was the last episode of Season 3 and February 18th will be into Season 4. They are just airing the seasons back to back for some reason.

I thought they would air Teen Mom 3 since what happened on that was a year ago now. And they also have another season of '16 & pregnant' filmed.


----------



## simmmchen

Omg I just got around to watching the last episode. I can't believe Leah say there in front of the camera and said that's she shouldn't have gotten pregnant, and that she would probably leave Jeremy if she weren't knocked up. What a train wreck. And it's all recorded for everybody to see on the future. These kids are all crazy.

Oh and what's up with jenelles baby daddy? Is he also a druggy or what does Barbara have against him? I seem to recall that he has some psychiatric issues or am I mixing things up here?

And what about that preview for the new season! So emotional!


----------



## simmmchen

Aaaand Adam's ex is pregnant with his child! Wowzers, so many second/third babies in the 16&preg and teen mom universe


----------



## pinkstar3333

ILuvShopping said:


> something funky is going on with her teeth. i noticed it during the 'proposal'.



It looks like she has the same type of braces I had.  They are white brackets that are less noticeable.


----------



## ILuvShopping

simmmchen said:


> Omg I just got around to watching the last episode. I can't believe Leah say there in front of the camera and said that's she shouldn't have gotten pregnant, and that she would probably leave Jeremy if she weren't knocked up. What a train wreck. And it's all recorded for everybody to see on the future. These kids are all crazy.
> 
> Oh and what's up with jenelles baby daddy? Is he also a druggy or what does Barbara have against him? I seem to recall that he has some psychiatric issues or am I mixing things up here?
> 
> And what about that preview for the new season! So emotional!



from what i've been reading he's pretty heavy into drugs.


----------



## michie

From what I remember from Jenelle's 16&P, Andrew is a "drinka" and I believe he was on drugs.


----------



## AECornell

Not sure if this has been posted, but I guess Leah had her baby:
http://hollywoodlife.com/2013/02/04/leah-messer-gives-birth-baby-girl-born-jeremy-calvert/


----------



## mcb100

I understand that Leah's happy and excited, but she is still a bit young to have three children. Does she not like to use birth control or something? (It just makes me wonder, if she's careless when it comes to the pill or whatever form of birth control she practices.) If I was her age, and found out I was pregnant with a third child I would be a little bit shocked, but (maybe because she already has the twins) on the show she was just so calm about it and acted like it's totally a normal thing? (What I mean is, if I was her age and found that same news out, I'd be freaking out.) I mean it's wonderful that she's happy about this and all, I'm sure she's a great mom, but she'd better start practicing the right form of birth control for her.


----------



## rubycat

mcb100 said:


> I understand that Leah's happy and excited, but she is still a bit young to have three children. Does she not like to use birth control or something? (It just makes me wonder, if she's careless when it comes to the pill or whatever form of birth control she practices.) If I was her age, and found out I was pregnant with a third child I would be a little bit shocked, but (maybe because she already has the twins) on the show she was just so calm about it and acted like it's totally a normal thing? (What I mean is, if I was her age and found that same news out, I'd be freaking out.) I mean it's wonderful that she's happy about this and all, I'm sure she's a great mom, but she'd better start practicing the right form of birth control for her.



Leah said that she had her iud removed, they planned the pregnancy.


----------



## AECornell

I guess the idea is "once you're married it's ok to have babies." Personally, having kids is more of a thing to planned, like financially and emotionally, not just "well we're married now so we can." I know they were only engaged when she was pregnant the first time (and miscarried), but in general younger people who get married don't seem to think about a plan for a life with a baby.

Also I get the feeling that Leah has a problem being alone, so she rushes into relationships (and babies) to feel secure.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Jeremy still married Leah after this hot mess of a reunion? Wow.........

At least drew is telling Leah in a nice way she's an idiot for getting pregnant again. But we all know that advice went on deaf ears.


----------



## Belle49

Aubrey is PRECIOUS and awwww at her and Jace kissing


----------



## michie

I missed most of it, only heard a little of the Leah segment, but clearly enough to realize (again) that she has some deep-rooted issues. She wants a family, but she has NO CLUE how a family dynamic works.


----------



## ILuvShopping

How old was she when her step dad came into the picture ?  In the one episode they made it seem like she was really close to him. But then she told dr drew that she didn't have a family growing up?


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I missed most of it, only heard a little of the Leah segment, but clearly enough to realize (again) that she has some deep-rooted issues. She wants a family, but she has NO CLUE how a family dynamic works.



Deeeeeeep issues!  

She latches in to the first man that shows her attention.  For once, Dr. Drew gave her a real,piece of his mind. Meanwhile, she just sits there and giggles, then cries. 

Her head is really fcuked up.


----------



## mundodabolsa

mcb100 said:


> If I was her age, and found out I was pregnant with a third child I would be a little bit shocked, but (maybe because she already has the twins) on the show she was just so calm about it and *acted like it's totally a normal thing? *



the scary part is that it is totally normal in the regions and socioeconomic situations the girls on this series come from. they aren't the odd one out, have you noticed how all of their peers also have babies? how these boys are getting every girl they date pregnant? 

seems like it's less normal to not be a teen mom.


----------



## michie

Does the friend who had the pedicure with Leah have a baby? She seemed to have the sense Leah lacks.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i only saw the parts of Kail and Leah - missed the others. 

i still can't believe that leah said she would get back with corey and ditch jeremy if corey just said the words.  like really???????? "oh jeremy would understand" uhhhhhh so he's suppose to understand that at any moment leah will just jump back into the arms of corey?  what a dingbat for marrying here.

I couldn't figure out why Kail was so po'd off at the end. If her mom has issues with alcohol I can see why it makes her uncomfortable when Jo's girlfriend is drinking when isaac is around. and blasting stupid **** on twitter.


----------



## michie

Kailyn is still just as selfish as ever. So, her mom has a drinking problem? OK. But, last I checked, people drink. I'm not talking about alcoholics, just regular people. And, they also drink around kids. Is this why she had a huge problem with Jo's GF? She is obviously jealous of Vee. She's been with Jo for a bit and she still refuses to meet her. WTH? How can you expect the girlfriend of your baby's father to not be around your kid? From what's presented, she is not placing Isaac's life in danger. Yet, she has had more that one man interacting with her son and doesn't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## ILuvShopping

it seems like Vee has said stuff on twitter and that's why Kail isn't real thrilled about her.  I've read they've been in twitter wars and stuff.  
And I think if you grew up with an alcoholic parent, then alcohol may make you very uncomfortable.  

Kail did say last night that with the convo she had with her mom on the phone about her not being allowed to just 'stop by' and see isaac she could tell her mom was intoxicated.


----------



## michie

ILuvShopping said:


> it seems like Vee has said stuff on twitter and that's why Kail isn't real thrilled about her.  I've read they've been in twitter wars and stuff.
> *And I think if you grew up with an alcoholic parent, then alcohol may make you very uncomfortable.
> *
> Kail did say last night that with the convo she had with her mom on the phone about her not being allowed to just 'stop by' and see isaac she could tell her mom was intoxicated.



Alcoholism is prevalent in a lot of households. I don't know what happened in hers, but it obviously was not enough for her to attempt to live with her mother (more than once, and until she put her out). People consume alcohol at sporting events, picnics, parties, etc. To "shelter" Isaac because "alcohol was present" is crazy. JMO. It sounded to me like she was comparing Jo/his girlfriend/his friends' drinking to her alcoholic mother. Everyone isn't drinking in excess or to mask problems. But, again, her main problem is she wants one set of rules for herself and Isaac and different ones for Isaac's time with anyone else.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'm confused about when the finale special was taped, was it a while ago?  there was so much focus on janelle's life being in a good place, was this gary the marine guy pre-courtland and the marriage and divorce and miscarriage? 

so things were great for a while and then went to hell again?


----------



## michie

mundodabolsa said:


> so things were great for a while and then went to hell again?



Hmmm...story of her life...


----------



## mundodabolsa

michie said:


> Hmmm...story of her life...



really! not sure why the timeline seems to matter to me


----------



## julybenz56

Can't believe MTV presenting shows with such serious issues. Was also one of the major issues during US Pres elections but got lost its importance somewhere. Cheers to MTV


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm confused - in the previews, hit in the pants Leah is telling her new man, she can't go on with their relationship not  knowing where she and Corey stands. But last week, she confirmed her pregnancy. 

Did I miss something or did put the horse before the cart, again?


----------



## ILuvShopping

the episodes that just aired were filmed a year ago. the 'reunion' is filmed immediately after they're done filming, so that was nearly a year ago as well. 

these upcoming episodes will be more recent since they were not meant to air this early. so we might be looking at a 6month delay this time


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> the episodes that just aired were filmed a year ago. the 'reunion' is filmed immediately after they're done filming, so that was nearly a year ago as well.
> 
> these upcoming episodes will be more recent since they were not meant to air this early. so we might be looking at a 6month delay this time



Thank you. 

MTV needs to do better. Filming the reunion right after taping, then airing a year later is just crazy.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm confused - in the previews, hit in the pants Leah is telling her new man, she can't go on with their relationship not  knowing where she and Corey stands. But last week, she confirmed her pregnancy.
> 
> Did I miss something or did put the horse before the cart, again?



at the 'reunion' she announced she had a miscarriage, they confirmed that the mtv crews were not around to film it - so in the upcoming episodes where leah says she doesn't know if she can be with jeremy, there is no potential baby.
she then gets pregnant a second time with jeremy before they get married.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> MTV needs to do better. Filming the reunion right after taping, then airing a year later is just crazy.



yea it's dumb because so much stuff gets leaked about these girls and the reunion is just stupid because none of it is relevant


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> at the 'reunion' she announced she had a miscarriage, they confirmed that the mtv crews were not around to film it - so in *the upcoming episodes where leah says she doesn't know if she can be with jeremy, there is no potential baby.*
> she then gets pregnant a second time with jeremy before they get married.



but still...she* was* pregnant (they were actively trying according to her), miscarried then says she doesn't know if she wants to be with him? so, she wanted a baby with him but did not want to be with him. i'm shocked jeremy stayed with her. that reunion show must have been so embarrising for him!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> but still...she* was* pregnant (they were actively trying according to her), miscarried then says she doesn't know if she wants to be with him? so, she wanted a baby with him but did not want to be with him. i'm shocked jeremy stayed with her. that reunion show must have been so embarrising for him!



I was embarrassed for him. I'll give this marriage 2 years.


----------



## ILuvShopping

pursegrl12 said:


> but still...she* was* pregnant (they were actively trying according to her), miscarried then says she doesn't know if she wants to be with him? so, she wanted a baby with him but did not want to be with him. i'm shocked jeremy stayed with her. that reunion show must have been so embarrising for him!



yea he's an idiot for sure. 
some other rumblings on other boards said that for some reason he was scared to lose her, so he wanted to get her pregnant so she wouldn't leave and go back to corey. 

but it's not like she's his money train.. since he seems to make quite a bit of money on his own. and the teen mom money will soon be leaving.


----------



## mundodabolsa

ILuvShopping said:


> she then gets pregnant a second time with jeremy before they get married.



wait, wait, are you serious???  

I guess I knew that considering there was news that leah had a baby in this very thread just a few weeks ago but I guess I hadn't fully realized that she had two pregnancies with jeremy.  wow.


----------



## ILuvShopping

mundodabolsa said:


> wait, wait, are you serious???
> 
> I guess I knew that considering there was news that leah had a baby in this very thread just a few weeks ago but I guess I hadn't fully realized that she had two pregnancies with jeremy.  wow.



yep, she had a miscarriage, in which dr drew actually told her she was stupid for getting pregnant with him so fast and so young (maybe not in those words, but he made her cry lol). and she agreed that they would take it slow. and then she's pregnant again soon not long after they filmed the reunion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> yep, she had a miscarriage, in which dr drew actually told her she was stupid for getting pregnant with him so fast and so young (maybe not in those words, but he made her cry lol). and she agreed that they would take it slow. and then she's pregnant again soon not long after they filmed the reunion.



The truest words ever spoken by Dr. Drew. Leah knows She was stupid to get pregnant, not once but twice!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah is a trollop. Telling Corey she wants to move on - bish, you moved on, got pregnant and engaged. If that's not moving on. I don't know what is.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Leah is a trollop. Telling Corey she wants to move on - bish, you moved on, got pregnant and engaged. If that's not moving on. I don't know what is.



she makes no sense!!!!! she literally is engaged, just had a miscarriage and is still trying to get back with Corey. again, I cannot believe Jeremy puts up with this!! 

Kailyn~jealous much?!?! she can have her kid around other guys but Joe can't bring his girlfriend around when he has Issac? double standard? she's so annoying!! from what i've seen, Vee seems like a perfectly nice, sweet girl? Issac is so stinkin' cute!!!

Janelle~how many freaking times has she moved??? I loved that her new house is nicer than her mom's. gary seems nice i guess. what does he see in her i want to know. she totally getting back with Keiffa.....

Chelsea~she is so annoying-uh! i cannot stand her segments-uh! i had sex with adam-uh and my mirena-uh fell out-uh.....her make-up and hair are freaking horrible too!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was very confused with the whole abuse thing between kail and jo
was he saying that kail touched him first but she's the one who filed against him?

i don't remember reading about this on the blogs so i feel like it's from out of left field.


----------



## mundodabolsa

jenelle as a medical assistant??? 


and they need better writers considering dr. drew specifically said in the reunion that the cameras were not around when leah miscarried and then her segment of the new season starts off with, "and then this morning..."


----------



## ILuvShopping

mundodabolsa said:


> jenelle as a medical assistant???
> 
> 
> and they need better writers considering dr. drew specifically said in the reunion that the cameras were not around when leah miscarried and then her segment of the new season starts off with, "and then this morning..."



i thought that too. like 'oh great! another reenactment!"


----------



## Sassys

*Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham arrested for DUI hours after tweeting fans  asking for them to send her beer 
* 

Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham was arrested for  driving under the influence in Nebraska just hours after tweeting fans asking  them to send her beer.

 The 21-year-old, who describes herself as a  best selling author, public figure and chef, was allegedly caught driving  erratically in Omaha at 1am on Monday morning - even nearly hitting a police  car.

 Police gave chase and the star, who first  appeared in the hit show in 2009, reportedly failed a roadside sobriety test and  blew .147 on a breathalyser.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...DUI-hours-tweeting-fans-asking-send-beer.html


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> *Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham arrested for DUI hours after tweeting fans  asking for them to send her beer
> *
> 
> Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham was arrested for  driving under the influence in Nebraska just hours after tweeting fans asking  them to send her beer.
> 
> The 21-year-old, who describes herself as a  best selling author, public figure and chef, was allegedly caught driving  erratically in Omaha at 1am on Monday morning - even nearly hitting a police  car.
> 
> Police gave chase and the star, who first  appeared in the hit show in 2009, reportedly failed a roadside sobriety test and  blew .147 on a breathalyser.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...DUI-hours-tweeting-fans-asking-send-beer.html



omg, i would have loved to been in that police station while she was throwing major sass around after her DUI!!! you just *know* she was being a major *****!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ LOL I'm sure we'll hear reports about her doing just that. I wouldn't be surprised if she spent her night in ag.seg.


----------



## Sassys

*New pictures emerge of Teen Mom star Farrah Abraham clad in racy lingerie, kissing another woman and drinking after recent DUI arrest *​ 

she was arrested on suspicion of a DUI last week after celebrating on St. Patrick's Day. 
And despite somewhat describing the incident as a one off, it seems that Teen Mom 2 star Farrah Abraham has quite the penchant for partying. 
New pictures of 21-year-old mother-of-one have emerged, which show her attending a bash in racy lingerie at the Halo Ultra Lounge in Omaha, Nebraska. ​ 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2299449/New-pictures-emerge-Teen-Mom-star-Farrah-Abraham-clad-racy-lingerie-kissing-woman-drinking-recent-DUI-arrest.html#ixzz2Ofxh1n7U ​


----------



## Sassys

Give me a break! They are children and have no business getting married; and he is Gay!

"*Teen Mom*" stars *Catelynn Lowell* and fiancé *Tyler Baltierra* might not be getting married as soon as you think ... TMZ has learned the duo has joined the new season of  "*Couples Therapy*."

Catelynn and Tyler -- who infamously put their "Teen Mom" kid up for adoption back in 2008 -- have been on and off for over seven years -- but were reportedly set to tie the knot in Michigan in a few months. 

Now, sources tell us, Catelynn and Tyler will hash out their problems on the Vh1 show ... about couples whose relationships are floundering. 

We're told rapper* Chingy*, *Flavor Flav* and* Joe Francis* have also joined the cast ... with their current significant others. 



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2OluV9SMR 
​


----------



## km8282

Totally agree, Sassys. Why on earth are these two so insistent on getting married? They are too young for couples therapy and everything else. They need to find themselves. I hope they aren't staying together for opportunities like this. Anything to stay relevant on TV I suppose... I was hoping they would focus on the social work related careers they were interested in.


----------



## pursegrl12

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/26/kailyn-lowry-pregnant-teen-mom-2_n_2955854.html 

*Kailyn Lowry is pregnant again.*

The "Teen Mom 2" star, 21, is expecting her second child -- her first with husband Javi Marroquin, 20, his sister Lida Marroquin reveals to In Touch Weekly. The newlyweds recently shared the news with their families.

&#8220;They&#8217;re overjoyed!" Lidia tells In Touch. "When Kailyn told Javi, he cried.&#8221;

Kailyn, who has a 3-year-old son, Isaac, with her ex-boyfriend Jo Rivera, married Javi in September, before he left for Air Force training in Texas. According to a friend, she conceived the baby during his winter visit, but the couple wasn't necessarily trying to add to their brood.

"They weren&#8217;t preventing it, either,&#8221; a friend of Kailyn's admits to In Touch. &#8220;They&#8217;re nervous about the transition to two children, but are so excited!&#8221;

And although Javi might be overseas when Kailyn gives birth, Lidia says her family is only minutes away and "happy to help her."

As for all those skeptics out there, the "Teen Mom 2" star's pal says Kailyn is nothing like the teenager she used to be. &#8220;She&#8217;ll forever be 16 in America&#8217;s eyes,&#8221; her friend explains, &#8220;But she&#8217;s not a little girl anymore -- she really feels like her life is just beginning.&#8221;


*yeah, this sounds like a good idea....... Is it just me or do you sense zero chemistry between these two???*


----------



## mundodabolsa

pursegrl12 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/26/kailyn-lowry-pregnant-teen-mom-2_n_2955854.html
> 
> *yeah, this sounds like a good idea....... Is it just me or do you sense zero chemistry between these two???*



I don't really see any chemistry between her and anyone, ever. 

I'm starting to think these girls think that getting pregnant again and again is their way to stay on mtv, have more seasons renewed, continue to be in magazines, etc. 

because can they really just be that, that dumb about birth control? well, maybe.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Sassys said:


> Give me a break! They are children and have no business getting married; and he is Gay!
> 
> "*Teen Mom*" stars *Catelynn Lowell* and fiancé *Tyler Baltierra* might not be getting married as soon as you think ... TMZ has learned the duo has joined the new season of  "*Couples Therapy*."
> 
> Catelynn and Tyler -- who infamously put their "Teen Mom" kid up for adoption back in 2008 -- have been on and off for over seven years -- but were reportedly set to tie the knot in Michigan in a few months.
> 
> Now, sources tell us, Catelynn and Tyler will hash out their problems on the Vh1 show ... about couples whose relationships are floundering.
> 
> We're told rapper* Chingy*, *Flavor Flav* and* Joe Francis* have also joined the cast ... with their current significant others.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2OluV9SMR
> ​


Chingy.... 
I haven't heard about him in ages.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

pursegrl12 said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/26/kailyn-lowry-pregnant-teen-mom-2_n_2955854.html
> 
> *Kailyn Lowry is pregnant again.*
> 
> The "Teen Mom 2" star, 21, is expecting her second child -- her first with husband Javi Marroquin, 20, his sister Lida Marroquin reveals to In Touch Weekly. The newlyweds recently shared the news with their families.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re overjoyed!" Lidia tells In Touch. "When Kailyn told Javi, he cried.&#8221;
> 
> Kailyn, who has a 3-year-old son, Isaac, with her ex-boyfriend Jo Rivera, married Javi in September, before he left for Air Force training in Texas. According to a friend, she conceived the baby during his winter visit, but the couple wasn't necessarily trying to add to their brood.
> 
> "They weren&#8217;t preventing it, either,&#8221; a friend of Kailyn's admits to In Touch. &#8220;They&#8217;re nervous about the transition to two children, but are so excited!&#8221;
> 
> And although Javi might be overseas when Kailyn gives birth, Lidia says her family is only minutes away and "happy to help her."
> 
> As for all those skeptics out there, the "Teen Mom 2" star's pal says Kailyn is nothing like the teenager she used to be. &#8220;She&#8217;ll forever be 16 in America&#8217;s eyes,&#8221; her friend explains, &#8220;But she&#8217;s not a little girl anymore -- she really feels like her life is just beginning.&#8221;
> 
> 
> *yeah, this sounds like a good idea....... Is it just me or do you sense zero chemistry between these two???*


Can't these girls just enjoy their life and grow into their own instead of rushing to get pregnant again?  And it says that they were not trying to get pregnant.  Well if she wasn't using BC then what did she think would happen


----------



## pinklipgloss33

pursegrl12 said:


> omg, i would have loved to been in that police station while she was throwing major sass around after her DUI!!! you just *know* she was being a major *****!!!


Yup, I can only imagine the attitude she had.

The link said this-


> Farrah's account of the evening differs markedly from  the official reports, which claim she kept biting the breathalyser and  was 'yelling and screaming'


----------



## michie

After seeing some of the episode when she grabbed his face after he told her that those big arse dogs would have to stay inside crapping on the floors (of the house SHE is renting) and scaring the friend's kid half to death, I came to the conclusion that he also has issues, which is why they are made for one another. I still don't get how raising a baby for 3 years makes them think they are "older" than other women their age. This is the excuse they give when they are rushing to marriage or living with boyfriends. No, honey, you had a sh!++Y home life and no real examples of family nor working marriage around you, so that's what you yearn for and believe you can do better. In the words of Lauryn Hill, "How you gon' win when you ain't right within? Uh uh...come again."


----------



## AECornell

Probably just looking for another paycheck



Sassys said:


> Give me a break! They are children and have no business getting married; and he is Gay!
> 
> "*Teen Mom*" stars *Catelynn Lowell* and fiancé *Tyler Baltierra* might not be getting married as soon as you think ... TMZ has learned the duo has joined the new season of  "*Couples Therapy*."
> 
> Catelynn and Tyler -- who infamously put their "Teen Mom" kid up for adoption back in 2008 -- have been on and off for over seven years -- but were reportedly set to tie the knot in Michigan in a few months.
> 
> Now, sources tell us, Catelynn and Tyler will hash out their problems on the Vh1 show ... about couples whose relationships are floundering.
> 
> We're told rapper* Chingy*, *Flavor Flav* and* Joe Francis* have also joined the cast ... with their current significant others.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2OluV9SMR
> ​


----------



## Belle49

Farrah apparently has a sex tape being shopped around. It's all over TMZ


----------



## pursegrl12

Belle49 said:


> Farrah apparently has a sex tape being shopped around. It's all over TMZ



 If it were anyone else, i would **kind of** feel bad but her. nope. hilarious. she deserves this humiliation b/c she's such a freaking brat!!!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

pursegrl12 said:


> If it were anyone else, i would **kind of** feel bad but her. nope. hilarious. *she deserves this humiliation* b/c she's such a freaking brat!!!!



highly doubt she's humiliated.  this is exactly what she wants in life, attention and fame of any type. I'm sure she planned it all.


----------



## ShoreGrl

http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/08/farrah-abraham-sex-tape-james-deen-vivid-teen-mom/

Farrah Abraham was gettin' super hands on with one of the biggest male porn stars in the biz yesterday ... James Deen ... fueling rumors that he's the co-star in the "Teen Mom" star's sex tape. 

Farrah and James --  who, along with having genitals that resemble an elephant trunk, once starred in a mainstream movie with Lindsay Lohan -- were photographed walking into the offices of Vivid Entertainment yesterday. 

The two were holding hands ... but it's unclear if they're dating ... or just simply friends with professional benefits. 

Farrah previously told TMZ she's AGAINST the release of the tape and is considering legal action to stop the footage from going public. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/08/farrah-abraham-sex-tape-james-deen-vivid-teen-mom/#ixzz2PtPw4Tbn 
Visit the TMZ Store: http://tmzstore.com


----------



## Belle49

it's twue, it's twue ... it's reawwy twue ... *James Deen*'s gargantuan penis IS the co-star in the* Farrah Abraham* sex tape ... at least according to James Deen. 

Deen -- a professional porn star -- tells TMZ, "Word travels fast ... it isn't even edited yet. We shot it yesterday."

When asked if the two were dating, based on the fact they were *seen holding hands yesterday*,  Deen said, "Definitely not dating. Got tested together on Friday and  then saw her on set. That is my only experience with the lady."

As we first reported, *the XXX footage is being shopped around* to various porno companies -- including Vivid. We spoke to Vivid honcho *Steve Hirsch*  who tells us he's seen the entire tape and says, "It's amazing ... and  I'm doing everything in my power to get the rights to put it out."
Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2PtsVJIZo 
Visit the TMZ Store:  http://tmzstore.com
​


----------



## pursegrl12

Belle49 said:


> it's twue, it's twue ... it's reawwy twue ... *James Deen*'s gargantuan penis IS the co-star in the* Farrah Abraham* sex tape ... at least according to James Deen.
> 
> Deen -- a professional porn star -- tells TMZ, "Word travels fast ... it isn't even edited yet. We shot it yesterday."
> 
> When asked if the two were dating, based on the fact they were *seen holding hands yesterday*,  Deen said,* "Definitely not dating. Got tested together on Friday and  then saw her on set. That is my only experience with the lady."*
> 
> As we first reported, *the XXX footage is being shopped around* to various porno companies -- including Vivid. We spoke to Vivid honcho *Steve Hirsch*  who tells us he's seen the entire tape and says, "It's amazing ... and  I'm doing everything in my power to get the rights to put it out."
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2PtsVJIZo
> Visit the TMZ Store:  http://tmzstore.com
> ​



wow. so she is a porn 'star' now? honestly, this is sadder than if it were a "personal" sex tape. i mean, does she forget she has a 4 yr old daughter?!?!


----------



## michie

Wow. How disgusting!!!


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> it's twue, it's twue ... it's reawwy twue ... *James Deen*'s gargantuan penis IS the co-star in the* Farrah Abraham* sex tape ... at least according to James Deen.
> 
> Deen -- a professional porn star -- tells TMZ, "Word travels fast ... it isn't even edited yet. We shot it yesterday."
> 
> When asked if the two were dating, based on the fact they were *seen holding hands yesterday*, Deen said, "Definitely not dating. Got tested together on Friday and then saw her on set. That is my only experience with the lady."
> 
> As we first reported, *the XXX footage is being shopped around* to various porno companies -- including Vivid. We spoke to Vivid honcho *Steve Hirsch* who tells us he's seen the entire tape and says, "It's amazing ... and I'm doing everything in my power to get the rights to put it out."
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2PtsVJIZo
> Visit the TMZ Store: http://tmzstore.com​


 
Wow, her parents must be so proud. She is a sick little girl. All that money for plastic surgery and IMO, she looks the same to me.

Next stop, drugs and then Casey Anthony part 2


----------



## simmmchen

Geez, is this girl for real?? She thought its a good idea to film a porno WHY? I can't believe this shiz. And now she's pretending she is against it being published? I don't even know what to say.


----------



## simmmchen

Sassys said:


> Wow, her parents must be so proud. She is a sick little girl. All that money for plastic surgery and IMO, she looks the same to me.
> 
> Next stop, drugs and then Casey Anthony part 2



Actually I think she looks worse than before her surgeries. That must really suck.


----------



## carvedwords

I feel very sad for her little girl.  I hope she is with her grandparents.


----------



## Sassys

Here's a shocker ... "*Teen Mom*" *Farrah Abraham*'s so-called "sex tape" with porn star *James Deen* was a SETUP ... devised by Farrah herself ... so says her XXX co-star James Deen.

Deen tells TMZ, he was approached by an unidentified porn company to shoot the porno with Farrah over the weekend ... and they did. He says the plan was to pass the porn off as a "sex tape," but the plan fell apart.

Deen believes the ruse began to unravel Sunday when he and Farrah were shot *leaving the Vivid Entertainment offices*, holding hands.

He says, "I think what happened is that [the porn company was] going to pass it off as a 'sex tape' and somebody saw us coming out of a building together and people asked me what's going on ... so I was like we're making a porno!" (Deen wouldn't say if the "company" was in fact Vivid.)

And the kicker ... despite Farrah's *poorly-worded protests*, Deen says she was the one behind it the whole time, telling us, "Everybody's trying to make it this story, but really [Farrah] wanted to make a sex tape."

But how good was she really? We had to ask ... and Deen doesn't hold back.

We should say ... it's possible a legitimate Farrah sex tape exists somewhere ... but according to Deen, this ain't it. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2PzrrG7Nt 
​


----------



## Sassys

*Farrah Abraham*'s mom has blind faith in her daughter who has a penchant for *drinking*, boob jobs, *lesbian romps* and now ... porn.

*Debra Danielsen* is still not convinced her daughter shot a porn tape.  TMZ however, IS convinced ... in fact, we're 100% sure she *shot the skin flick* Sunday with dong-master *James Deen*.

Debra tells us ... her daughter's not the type that would make a *sex tape*, BUT IF SHE DID it's not her fault.  She says, "My daughter has never expressed interest in things like that.  She was not brought up that way."  Debra goes on about her little girl who gave birth at 16 ... "We have religious beliefs."

As for who Debra thinks IS responsible ... it's those dastardly people behind the tape.  

We're hearing James Deen may have been behind things ... 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2PzsNoSNs 
​


----------



## michie

Debra needs a good talkin'-to from Barabra: _"Debbbbraahhh, ya dahtah is ah ****! Are we watching the same show hehhhhh?"_


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Debra needs a good talkin'-to from Barabra: _"Debbbbraahhh, ya dahtah is ah ****! Are we watching the same show hehhhhh?"_


 
Is Barbara the mother with the horrible Boston accent?


----------



## michie

Yep!


----------



## tory_c

I don't get how farrah would even think she could possibly pass off a video with james as a leaked sex tape. He's too popular. I guess since she couldn't convince someone to be on couples therapy with her she did this instead.


----------



## simmmchen

She said that she made the porn because she wanted something to preserve what her body looks like right now at 21. A normal person would go to a reputable photographer and have them take tasteful photos, then keep the photos in your home. NOT star in a frikkin PORNO where your body is shown being ummm "consummated" by a frikkin PORN "STAR"!!! And sleazy people all over the world can look at it over and over again imagining lord knows what! Geez, I cannot believe this woman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> *Farrah Abraham*'s mom has blind faith in her daughter who has a penchant for *drinking*, boob jobs, *lesbian romps* and now ... porn.
> 
> *Debra Danielsen* is still not convinced her daughter shot a porn tape.  TMZ however, IS convinced ... in fact, we're 100% sure she *shot the skin flick* Sunday with dong-master *James Deen*.
> 
> Debra tells us ... her daughter's not the type that would make a *sex tape*, BUT IF SHE DID it's not her fault.  She says, "My daughter has never expressed interest in things like that.  She was not brought up that way."  Debra goes on about her little girl who gave birth at 16 ... "We have religious beliefs."
> 
> As for who Debra thinks IS responsible ... it's those dastardly people behind the tape.
> 
> We're hearing James Deen may have been behind things ...
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2PzsNoSNs
> ​



Religious beliefs, but having sex and giving birth as an unwed teen?  Yea. Ok.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Religious beliefs, but having sex and giving birth as an unwed teen? Yea. Ok.


----------



## km8282

I just can't understand what on earth she was thinking. My heart bleeds for little Sophia. I hope her grandparents (well, her grandfather at least) can keep her on a straight path.

It pains me to say this, but minus the boob job, Farrah has a fantastic body. I just wish she would have used it to her advantage differently. Oh well.


----------



## pixiejenna

Farah had a few things done too her face, both her nose & chin. She was much prettier IMO before she had them done.  I'm sure she did the porn hoping for a big payday, it's like she's trying to turn herself into Paris or Kim Kardashian. I'm sure in her mind she believes that not only will she get a big payday from this porn, but that she'll be able to spin it into other job offers. The excuse she's using that she wanted to "preserve" a memory of how her body looks right now is the sorriest excuse ever. I also feel bad for little Sophia too, I can only hope she has a good nanny/babysitter.


----------



## TC1

It was on TMZ yesterday that she would sell the tape, only for a minimum offer of 2 million dollars.


----------



## tory_c

Just saw this and lmao! These people are more delusional than I thought. Farrah and her mom think James Deen was using her to get famous and ruin her reputation 

http://www.tmz.com/2013/04/14/farrah-abraham-sex-tape-james-deen-video/


----------



## Sassys

Farrah Abraham sends cease and desist to Vivid Entertainment blocking sale of HER sex tape... unless they pay her $2M


Farrah Abraham initially denied involvement in a professionally-produced sex tape starring herself and porn star James Deen.
But since Vivid Entertainment refused to pay the Teen Mom star the $2 million she wanted for the film, she's had her lawyers send head honcho Steve Hirsch a cease and desist letter blocking its release.
'Ms. Abraham retains ownership rights in this video and any unlawful conduct could infringe on those rights,' read the letter leaked to TMZ.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tape-unless-pay-2-million.html#ixzz2QTqig7Fp


----------



## DC-Cutie

When trying to get fame off a sex tape goes really, really wrong!!!!  

Serves Farrah right, with her smug behavior.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

what a mess!!!!


----------



## Sassys

I thought she lived in her own apartment in Florida...

*Pictured: Farrah Abraham loads up U-Haul truck with her belongings  as she moves out of mother Debra's home after sex tape causes rift in  the family 
*
Last week Farrah Abraham's mother  Debra expressed disbelief and perhaps even a hint of denial over her  daughter's now infamous sex tape. 
But  now the full ramifications that the Teen Mom star's porn video has  caused when it comes to her relationship with her family has been  revealed. 
The XXX movie  has said to have created a huge rift between Farrah and her mother,  prompting the reality star to now move out of the family home. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-tape-causes-rift-family.html#ixzz2QpJ4g9Hc


----------



## AECornell

Well of course it's created a rift. Who wants their kid to do porn? 

Although Farrah is SUCH a brat, I don't know why her mother even tries anymore. Farrah needs to grow up.


----------



## pursegrl12

She is the definition of FAIL


----------



## Belle49

Isn't her goal to be like Kim Kardashian?


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Just saw that Farrah and her parents will be on Dr. Phil tomorrow....wow


----------



## simmmchen

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just saw that Farrah and her parents will be on Dr. Phil tomorrow....wow


Wow they're really milking this dry huh?

Although I might go ahead and record it anyway. Love a good (self inflicted) train wreck :shame:


----------



## debbiesdaughter

simmmchen said:


> Wow they're really milking this dry huh?
> 
> Although I might go ahead and record it anyway. Love a good (self inflicted) train wreck :shame:



Yeah leave it to Dr. Phil to cash in on Farrah...however I still do get a good kick when Dr. Phil lays into people like Farrah and is just really Mr. Common Sense because Lord knows Farrah has zero.


----------



## simmmchen

debbiesdaughter said:


> Yeah leave it to Dr. Phil to cash in on Farrah...however I still do get a good kick when Dr. Phil lays into people like Farrah and is just really Mr. Common Sense because Lord knows Farrah has zero.


I've never watched Dr Phil before! Sounds like it will be interesting though. Definitely recording it now!


----------



## DC-Cutie

debbiesdaughter said:


> Yeah leave it to Dr. Phil to cash in on Farrah...however I still do get a good kick when Dr. Phil lays into people like Farrah and is just really Mr. Common Sense because Lord knows Farrah has zero.



I loath dr Phil, but I giggle so hard when he tells people "you need ta get real here"

Farrah and her whole family need counseling, serious counseling not on tv.


----------



## simmmchen

The preview for tomorrow's dr Phil looks promising! Looks like he is definitely calling her out on her shiz!

And yes I agree, they definitely need serious counseling. Most of the teen moms seem to :-/

But they're all trying to take shortcuts it seems.


----------



## simmmchen

Watching dr Phil right now. She is basically saying that the male porn star is using her to become more famous lol


----------



## simmmchen

After having watched dr Phil for the first time, I can see why people do not like him/the show. He seems like the type of person who can manipulate others very well with the way he communicates, basically talking people into a corner. I've had boyfriends like that 

Anyway, I did like how he says things like they are and does not sugar coat or let people weasel their way around an uncomfortable answer. And that was quite obviously what Farrah was doing in many cases, esp her DUI story.

Interesting, all in all.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

I loved how all her answers made zero sense and she talked about how she wants everything in her life to be about the "positive"....I mean I do realize that most of her problems stem from parents who never let her take any responsibilities for anything but geez Farrah.  The best words of advice anyone probably ever gave me and I think all these girls could use:  "You only get self -esteem by doing esteemable things."


----------



## simmmchen

Haha, agreed, her answers made zero sense! She will realize one day that one cannot walk through life making dumb decisions and then just ignore all the consequences and only looking at the "positive" stuff. Oh well. 

That's a nice saying. Hadn't heard it before.

ETA: And she is dumber than I thought if she thinks there is even the slightest chance her daughter won't see all of this on the Internet in another 6 years max.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Farrah = biggest idiot on Earth. Honestly, I have no words.



> Question: Where is the last place on Earth you should bring your dad and your kid?
> Answer: Your sex tape negotiation. Ewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!
> 
> But that's exactly what "Teen Mom" star Farrah Abraham did on Sunday when she hit up the offices of Vivid Entertainment to negotiate a possible deal for her sex tape.
> 
> Farrah told our photog she is negotiating with two other companies and that she is considering Vivid's offer. She said she only brought her father along "for support" ... but when you check out the video, you can tell how uncomfortable he is about the whole thing.
> 
> Our photog also spoke to Vivid honcho Steve Hirsch after the meeting ... and even he thought bringing a young child to a porn office was a bad idea.
> 
> At least someone is the voice of reason.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2RBz1qGN7
> Visit the TMZ Store: http://tmzstore.com


----------



## simmmchen

Geeeeez!!
And what kind of a whimp is the dad?!


----------



## tnguye78

http://perezhilton.com/category/teen-mom/
Janelle arrested for HEROIN.
From Perez Hilton.: 


Why are we NOT surprised???
After accidentally revealing her heroin use, Jenelle Evans finally got arrested for not only abusing the bitter crystalline compound, but also for assault.
According to the Brunswick County Sheriff's Office, the Teen Mom star is facing charges for possession with intent to manufacture, sell, distribute, simple assault and simple possession of a schedule II controlled substance.
When Evans was arrested, she was also given a warrant for NOT paying child support, and considering that her hubby Courtland Rogers was arrested for abuse last month, we're starting to think those two belong with each other!
Jenelle needs to learn how to chill the heck out!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

chelsea finally found a great look with her reddish brown hair. 

and I was amused that they subtitled leah's doctor considering I think he speaks better english than anyone in leah's circle...


----------



## Stephy685

Lol!!!! That he does!! Columbus is only 2 hours away from where I live... It's a great city!


----------



## pursegrl12

tnguye78 said:


> http://perezhilton.com/category/teen-mom/
> Janelle arrested for HEROIN.
> From Perez Hilton.:
> 
> 
> Why are we NOT surprised???
> After accidentally revealing her heroin use, Jenelle Evans finally got arrested for not only abusing the bitter crystalline compound, but also for assault.
> According to the Brunswick County Sheriff's Office, the Teen Mom star is facing charges for possession with intent to manufacture, sell, distribute, simple assault and simple possession of a schedule II controlled substance.
> When Evans was arrested, she was also given a warrant for NOT paying child support, and considering that her hubby Courtland Rogers was arrested for abuse last month, we're starting to think those two belong with each other!
> Jenelle needs to learn how to chill the heck out!!



oh.I.am.so.shocked.

she's such a moron.


----------



## Sassys

*Farrah Abraham &#8216;Hit Rock Bottom&#8217; Before She Did Sex Tape*

Farrah Abraham has been defiantly defending her decision to make a sex tape but RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that she made the tape only after she &#8220;hit rock bottom.&#8221;

 The troubled _Teen _star made her own sex tape with professional porn star James Deen and was trying to sell it for millions, but source close to the reality star says that she felt like she had no other options.

 &#8220;Farrah broke down, that&#8217;s why she decided to do the porn,&#8221; the source says.

She still wants to be as famous as she was on _Teen Mom_ and she doesn&#8217;t know how to get that attention back.  She never wants the show to end because she needs it.&#8221;
 The decision to film the video seemed like a good one at the time to Farrah, but the source says she now knows it was a mistake.


 &#8220;Farrah has said that she hit rock bottom and she felt like that was  her only option, doing porn. She couldn&#8217;t come up with any other way to  make money.&#8221;

With the backlash from her _Dr. Phil_ TV interview and zero interest in selling her sex tape, Farrah is still struggling to make ends meet.
 &#8220;Farrah is working on acting, she&#8217;s still trying to get a career, which probably won&#8217;t happen and she&#8217;s trying to model.&#8221;

 The source says she&#8217;s frantically trying anything to support herself and, but nothing is working now.

 &#8220;She is still working on her food line, which really her mom does all  the work and she takes all the credit, but that isn&#8217;t bringing any  money in. She&#8217;s even talked about putting Sophia in modeling.&#8221;

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/04/farrah-abraham-sex-tape-hit-rock-bottom/


----------



## Belle49

mundodabolsa said:


> chelsea finally found a great look with her reddish brown hair.




Agree & her little girl is so darn cute


----------



## simmmchen

Sassys said:


> *Farrah Abraham &#8216;Hit Rock Bottom&#8217; Before She Did Sex Tape*
> 
> Farrah Abraham has been defiantly defending her decision to make a sex tape but RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that she made the tape only after she &#8220;hit rock bottom.&#8221;
> 
> The troubled _Teen _star made her own sex tape with professional porn star James Deen and was trying to sell it for millions, but source close to the reality star says that she felt like she had no other options.
> 
> &#8220;Farrah broke down, that&#8217;s why she decided to do the porn,&#8221; the source says.
> 
> She still wants to be as famous as she was on _Teen Mom_ and she doesn&#8217;t know how to get that attention back.  She never wants the show to end because she needs it.&#8221;
> The decision to film the video seemed like a good one at the time to Farrah, but the source says she now knows it was a mistake.
> 
> 
> &#8220;Farrah has said that she hit rock bottom and she felt like that was  her only option, doing porn. She couldn&#8217;t come up with any other way to  make money.&#8221;
> 
> With the backlash from her _Dr. Phil_ TV interview and zero interest in selling her sex tape, Farrah is still struggling to make ends meet.
> &#8220;Farrah is working on acting, she&#8217;s still trying to get a career, which probably won&#8217;t happen and she&#8217;s trying to model.&#8221;
> 
> The source says *she&#8217;s frantically trying anything to support herself and, but nothing is working now.*
> 
> &#8220;She is still working on her food line, which really her mom does all  the work and she takes all the credit, but that isn&#8217;t bringing any  money in. She&#8217;s even talked about putting Sophia in modeling.&#8221;
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/04/farrah-abraham-sex-tape-hit-rock-bottom/


How about, um, going to school and getting a JOB?
Farrah needs to realize that she will never make it big as a model. Sorry, but she does not have the looks. I don't know if she can make it as an actress, but I'm going to guess "no" because of her antics and whining and now all of her negative press. The girl is oblivious. Looks like all the MTV attention was definitely not good for her.




Belle49 said:


> Agree & her little girl is so darn cute


Agreed x2! Chelsea used to look like a hot mess with her hair teased to high heavens, and feathers and twigs and and and in it. It made me very skeptical of her going to beauty school. I like that she is mellowing out a little.
Frankly, I'm surprised Aubree speaks so well now. It seems like Chelsea only talked to her in baby talk. She seems to be a total sweetie now though. Great job, Chelsea!


----------



## terebina786

Didn't Farrah go to culinary school? Did she graduate?? Why doesn't she use that???


----------



## simmmchen

terebina786 said:


> Didn't Farrah go to culinary school? Did she graduate?? Why doesn't she use that???


Because she's a spoilt brat and doesn't want to work. Just enjoy the life of the rich and famous without having to do anything. And MTV stopped enabling her. Rude awakening now if we can trust that "source."


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Didn't Farrah go to culinary school? Did she graduate?? Why doesn't she use that???



Because she has a fcuked up attitude, everything is about Farrah and Farrah is always right.


----------



## simmmchen

Just got caught up with the latest episode. So when Jenelle said to Keiffer, "what do you think I want?", are we talking about heroin here? This makes me so sad. She does look like a heroin addict in the mugshot from two days ago 


Also, did anybody else think Jo isn't exactly fair to Kailyn either? The way he laughed at her when she told him they were getting married and how he repeatedly said its ridiculous? I mean, yeah she said to tell her what he thinks but that was obviously intended to be hurtful. Also she was trying to stay calm (since he and she both know she has anger problems) and he is provoking her basically threatening her with taking their son away from her and about suing her. She said, no I will not fight with you, I will reason with you, but he kept saying he will sue. Not nice. I feel like he often does this, ridicule and provoke her, because he wants her to flip out, so that he can then stand back with his dumb smirk and come off as the innocent guy. Urgh!!! Anybody else see this?


----------



## Belle49

simmmchen said:


> Just got caught up with the latest episode. So when Jenelle said to Keiffer, "what do you think I want?", are we talking about heroin here? This makes me so sad. She does look like a heroin addict in the mugshot from two days ago
> 
> 
> Also, did anybody else think Jo isn't exactly fair to Kailyn either? The way he laughed at her when she told him they were getting married and how he repeatedly said its ridiculous? I mean, yeah she said to tell her what he thinks but that was obviously intended to be hurtful. Also she was trying to stay calm (since he and she both know she has anger problems) and he is provoking her basically threatening her with taking their son away from her and about suing her. She said, no I will not fight with you, I will reason with you, but he kept saying he will sue. Not nice. I feel like he often does this, ridicule and provoke her, because he wants her to flip out, so that he can then stand back with his dumb smirk and come off as the innocent guy. Urgh!!! Anybody else see this?



That is EXACTLY how I see Jo, I'm glad she kept it together. She's the main provider anyway and having the army benefits is great but he can't see that


----------



## simmmchen

I've known guys who do this. It's a very cowardly way to make the woman look bad


----------



## pursegrl12

simmmchen said:


> Just got caught up with the latest episode. So when Jenelle said to Keiffer, *"what do you think I want?", are we talking about heroin here?* This makes me so sad. She does look like a heroin addict in the mugshot from two days ago
> 
> 
> Also, did anybody else think Jo isn't exactly fair to Kailyn either? The way he laughed at her when she told him they were getting married and how he repeatedly said its ridiculous? I mean, yeah she said to tell her what he thinks but that was obviously intended to be hurtful. Also she was trying to stay calm (since he and she both know she has anger problems) and he is provoking her basically threatening her with taking their son away from her and about suing her. She said, no I will not fight with you, I will reason with you, but he kept saying he will sue. Not nice. I feel like he often does this, ridicule and provoke her, because he wants her to flip out, so that he can then stand back with his dumb smirk and come off as the innocent guy. Urgh!!! Anybody else see this?



yup!!! did you see those two in the car scene, i think it was this episode or maybe last? but they were all red and sweaty and high as f**ing kites on heroin in that scene!! really sad.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

debbiesdaughter said:


> Just saw that Farrah and her parents will be on Dr. Phil tomorrow....wow



I had no idea she was on Dr Phil - I never watch his show, but I think I might try and find this episode tonight...


----------



## Belle49

Elaborate sex tape scams pay ... just ask "*Teen Mom*" star *Farrah Abraham* who finally struck a deal for her on-camera banging session ... in the HIGH six figures. 

Last time we saw Farrah she was *marching into the Vivid offices* with her father and daughter in tow to talk dollars and cents with porn king *Steve Hirsch* -- who's been interested in buying the "Teen Mom"/*James Deen* XXX vid from the get-go. 

Even  though Farrah said she was considering other offers ... sources close  to the situation tell TMZ, Farrah finally inked a deal with Vivid ...  for close to a million dollars. 

Yes, nearly ONE MILLION DOLLARS. 

Not only that, we've learned the 70-minute-long skin flick will be titled:  "*Farrah Superstar: Backdoor Teen Mom*." 

Backdoor moms rule.                          	                     	                	 	                	 		                  
Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2RrA4Q99T 
Visit the TMZ Store:  http://tmzstore.com
​


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Belle49 said:


> Elaborate sex tape scams pay ... just ask "*Teen Mom*" star *Farrah Abraham* who finally struck a deal for her on-camera banging session ... in the HIGH six figures.
> 
> Last time we saw Farrah she was *marching into the Vivid offices* with her father and daughter in tow to talk dollars and cents with porn king *Steve Hirsch* -- who's been interested in buying the "Teen Mom"/*James Deen* XXX vid from the get-go.
> 
> Even  though Farrah said she was considering other offers ... sources close  to the situation tell TMZ, Farrah finally inked a deal with Vivid ...  for close to a million dollars.
> 
> Yes, nearly ONE MILLION DOLLARS.
> 
> Not only that, we've learned the 70-minute-long skin flick will be titled:  "*Farrah Superstar: Backdoor Teen Mom*."
> 
> Backdoor moms rule.
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2RrA4Q99T
> Visit the TMZ Store:  http://tmzstore.com
> ​



omg that title!!! yuck!
thos is just so bad! why is she doing this to herself!!!
does she not see that this will damage her and her daughter for life???


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


> Elaborate sex tape scams pay ... just ask "*Teen Mom*" star *Farrah Abraham* who finally struck a deal for her on-camera banging session ... in the HIGH six figures.
> 
> Last time we saw Farrah she was *marching into the Vivid offices* with her father and daughter in tow to talk dollars and cents with porn king *Steve Hirsch* -- who's been interested in buying the "Teen Mom"/*James Deen* XXX vid from the get-go.
> 
> Even  though Farrah said she was considering other offers ... sources close  to the situation tell TMZ, Farrah finally inked a deal with Vivid ...  for close to a million dollars.
> 
> Yes, nearly ONE MILLION DOLLARS.
> 
> Not only that, we've learned the 70-minute-long skin flick will be titled:  "*Farrah Superstar: Backdoor Teen Mom*."
> 
> Backdoor moms rule.
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2RrA4Q99T
> Visit the TMZ Store:  http://tmzstore.com
> ​



What an idiot! The million will be gone in no time, and then what is she going to do. SMH.

Next stop, Celebrity Rehab.


----------



## simmmchen

Geez, I'm still hoping this is a bad dream. That title cannot be real, right?? Right???


----------



## simmmchen

I mean not only is she doing a porn, she also thought it would be good idea to go back door?!?! To preserve her body at during her best years? You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

This episode with dr phil is shocking! She acts little a spoilt brat! She needs to grow the F up!!


----------



## michie

If Farrah's "expression of ecstasy" is ANYTHING like her ugly cry face, GOD BLESS the viewers of her flick!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> If Farrah's "expression of ecstasy" is ANYTHING like her ugly cry face, GOD BLESS the viewers of her flick!


 
God Bless 'em.  Everyone!

Between Farrah and Ocotomon, I'mma need these non-professionals to have a seat!  I'm not even surprised by the sex tape, but I'm thoroughly disgusted that she took her child and her father to negotiate the sell of her ****!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

michie said:


> If Farrah's "expression of ecstasy" is ANYTHING like her ugly cry face, GOD BLESS the viewers of her flick!


 
OMG!! lol


----------



## simmmchen

So yesterday's episode was the finale. It's a little sad but understandable. I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Who do they think will actually buy Farrah's sex tape???  I mean given that mostly females in their 20's-30's are the only ones who actually still watch Teen Mom, I feel pretty confident that the target market for sex tapes is not going to recognize Farrah.....and you are right she will blow through that money and then what??


----------



## ILuvShopping

last night's episode has janelle and keifer super duper high as well. that was super uncomfortable to watch.  mtv might as well have shown them shooting up. 

i hope janelle's puppy pooped all over her apartment as they were passed out


----------



## TC1

^^ I agree, it was very disturbing to watch how high they were, I think MTV went a little far with some of that footage.


----------



## hmfishy

ILuvShopping said:


> last night's episode has janelle and keifer super duper high as well. that was super uncomfortable to watch.  mtv might as well have shown them shooting up.
> 
> i hope janelle's puppy pooped all over her apartment as they were passed out



OMG that was so uncomfortable! I can't believe MTV was allowed to show them in such a state... but I guess their contracts allow them to be filmed at any time, in any state. It was clear that they were constantly getting high together, but I thought the "vague" references were all MTV would show.

I wonder if they're planning on dealing with that at the wrap-up/reunion with Dr. Drew. At least then, we might know why they chose to show it...


----------



## ILuvShopping

MTV has been showing janelle in a very poor light these entire two seasons (or one long depending on how you look at it).  it seems to me that it was their purpose to make janelle look bad.  maybe to show her how crappy she really is?? she seems to be a person that lives in denial.


----------



## michie

I may be naive but, I personally never saw Janelle nor Amber going down such destructive paths when I watched their "16 & Pregnant" episodes. SMH at this whole series at this point.


----------



## jaijai1012

michie said:


> I may be naive but, I personally never saw Janelle nor Amber going down such destructive paths when I watched their "16 & Pregnant" episodes. SMH at this whole series at this point.



I think Janelle is worst than Amber, so you know that's BAD


----------



## michie

jaijai1012 said:


> I think Janelle is worst than Amber, so you know that's BAD



I agree. Jenelle is a sorry case.


----------



## ILuvShopping

at least amber wanted to be a mom and tried to do it.


----------



## simmmchen

Stills from Farrah's "movie" are on tmz. I won't post them, don't worry haha! Looks like it will be released in less than a week ush:


----------



## jaijai1012

simmmchen said:


> Stills from Farrah's "movie" are on tmz. I won't post them, don't worry haha! Looks like it will be released in less than a week ush:



She looks ridiculous, poor Sophia :cry:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I really hope she wakes up one day and is deeply ashamed of herself!
It's not like she's going to spend the money on anything useful - She'll be broke within a year I bet!


----------



## Belle49

Oh lord!!


----------



## simmmchen

Sophie-Rose said:


> *I really hope she wakes up one day and is deeply ashamed of herself!*
> It's not like she's going to spend the money on anything useful - She'll be broke within a year I bet!


Somehow I doubt it. She is the queen of denial as documented in the recent Dr Phil episode.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

My EYES!!!! :weird:


----------



## simmmchen

She really is proud of herself I think. Check out what she chose to retweet on her page today.


----------



## Belle49

Just watching Monday's show, hate seeing Leah's baby go through so much and my heart breaks for Barbara


----------



## Belle49

simmmchen said:


> She really is proud of herself I think. Check out what she chose to retweet on her page today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2164395



Sad and ewwww at the people excited for it


----------



## km8282

Belle49 said:


> Just watching Monday's show, hate seeing Leah's baby go through so much and my heart breaks for Barbara



I felt the same way. It was a really heartbreaking episode.


----------



## MKB0925

km8282 said:


> I felt the same way. It was a really heartbreaking episode.



I am not a big Barbara fan but I agree that I felt so horrible for her. Keifer is just terrible and Jenelle needs some serious help.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Farrah is so gross! How stupid can you be, she thinks that doing porn is going to get herself to Kim Kardashian status. Typical Farrah stupidity that she doesnt know the difference between what Momager Kris orchestrated with Kim/RayJ and actual porn! 

OMG her daughter will be soooooo proud of her :eyeroll:


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

simmmchen said:


> Just got caught up with the latest episode. So when Jenelle said to Keiffer, "what do you think I want?", are we talking about heroin here? This makes me so sad. She does look like a heroin addict in the mugshot from two days ago
> 
> 
> Also, did anybody else think Jo isn't exactly fair to Kailyn either? The way he laughed at her when she told him they were getting married and how he repeatedly said its ridiculous? I mean, yeah she said to tell her what he thinks but that was obviously intended to be hurtful. Also she was trying to stay calm (since he and she both know she has anger problems) and he is provoking her basically threatening her with taking their son away from her and about suing her. She said, no I will not fight with you, I will reason with you, but he kept saying he will sue. Not nice. I feel like he often does this, ridicule and provoke her, because he wants her to flip out, so that he can then stand back with his dumb smirk and come off as the innocent guy. Urgh!!! Anybody else see this?



I kinda think Kail is very unfair to Joe!  She had her share of boyfriends and the minute Joe got a girlfriend she freaked out.  Joe didnt freak out when she dated that tall dorky kid that dated Kail just to be on tv. Jordan I think his name was??

She is very hypocritical!!  Plus she thinks just because she is married to this kid Javi she can just pack up Isaac and go? And Joe is supposed to deal with it?  So not fair, and if I was in his shoes I would be warning her I would sue her too!  I do agree with you though about his dumb smirks! LOL

Kail is a lost soul! I do feel bad for her in a way.

Kail is very insecure, which I can understand having a rotten POS mother like she has.  But that doesnt mean the world has to bow down to whatever she wants!


----------



## simmmchen

Luv2BuyBags said:


> I kinda think Kail is very unfair to Joe!  She had her share of boyfriends and the minute Joe got a girlfriend she freaked out.  Joe didnt freak out when she dated that tall dorky kid that dated Kail just to be on tv. Jordan I think his name was??
> 
> She is very hypocritical!!  Plus she thinks just because she is married to this kid Javi she can just pack up Isaac and go? And Joe is supposed to deal with it?  So not fair, and if I was in his shoes I would be warning her I would sue her too!  I do agree with you though about his dumb smirks! LOL
> 
> Kail is a lost soul! I do feel bad for her in a way.
> 
> Kail is very insecure, which I can understand having a rotten POS mother like she has.  But that doesnt mean the world has to bow down to whatever she wants!


I definitely agree with you. That's why I wrote he isn't fair to her "either". She is pretty emotionally damaged, that's for sure. I think she has built a huge wall around her. She is always so cold. Keep in mind though, most scenes seem to be reenacted on TM these days, and she has commented before about a certain situation (when she told that guy that she cheated on him with Jo) that was the reason she seems so cold... Because they had had this talk before a few days ago! So who knows if he is actually quite as stone cold as she appears.


----------



## michie

Does Kailyn really tower over Javi or is MTV filming her from below or something??? Every time I saw them together, she looked huge compared to him.

BTW, she must be into smirks because Javi has a dumb one, too.


----------



## Belle49

So yeah there's a 5 min clip already out there, girl has no shame. I have the link but don't think I can post it. I will say she does have a cute body


----------



## Belle49

*Farrah Abraham* is a backdoor crowd pleaser for sure ...  because there was such intense, pent-up interest in her porn video, it  crashed Vivid's site.

According to our porn sources ... Farrah's  70-minute debut, "Backdoor Teen Mom," lured in more than 2 million  visitors in just 12 hours Monday ... annihilating the record previously  held by Kim K and Ray J -- which attracted 600,000 during the same time  frame.

Farrah swamped Vivid's servers so hard ... the site went  down Monday morning for 9 minutes ... which is more than enough time to  satisfy most of the buyers -- trust us ...

Vivid honchos tell us they were able to access additional servers to handle, as they put it, "the immense load."

For the record ... Farrah also handled the immense load.                          	                     	                	 	                	 		                  
Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2SbfAMhiq 
Visit the TMZ Store:  http://tmzstore.com
​


----------



## michie

Nobody watched the 1st part of the reunion last night? I mostly saw Kailyn's part and it made me dislike her even more (didn't know that was possible). She was SOOOO defensive, basically telling Dr. Drew that he is not in her situation and should leave his opinion as an opinion. She bolted out and made herself look like an a$$ when Dr. Drew brought Vee out to essentially meet her. Just unreal. She is the queen of double standards. SMH.


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> Nobody watched the 1st part of the reunion last night? I mostly saw Kailyn's part and it made me dislike her even more (didn't know that was possible). She was SOOOO defensive, basically telling Dr. Drew that he is not in her situation and should leave his opinion as an opinion. She bolted out and made herself look like an a$$ when Dr. Drew brought Vee out to essentially meet her. Just unreal. She is the queen of double standards. SMH.



She is so transparent in her dislike for V. Just own it, you don't like her b/c she's with Jo. She sounded like an idiot skirting around all the issues she has with her. I love how Dr. Drew just kept calling her out on her BS excuses. Then she storms off like an idiot. I loved how V and Jo laughed when she did that. hysterical!!

Janelle~ I actually felt really bad for her last night. it's obvious she is just looking for affection in all the wrong places. It makes me sad knowing that she went right back to doing heroin after this was filmed.


----------



## michie

Exactly! You stopped smoking weed when you found out you were pregnant. SO, you don't think the weed that was potentially in your system is worse than a person drinking in the same house as your son? I was just blown away by this girl. It has nothing to do with protecting her son. She is trying to "get back" at his father for being with someone else. Be a damned woman and own it! She's said she sees Vee as a threat to her relationship with Isaac, but then said that she wouldn't have a problem if Jo was with another woman because Vee is supposedly such a bad role model. I think she would find something wrong with any woman he was with and bringing around their child. She kills me with how self-absorbed she is.


----------



## pursegrl12

oh and the kicker?!?! Vee works IN A DAYCARE!!!! i bet you Kail felt like a moron when she said that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kail is so bitter. 

It was ok for her to date another man and have him around their son, WHILE she was living in his parents home. But, as soon as joe dares someone else she has a fit. 

I believe she only married Javie, to spite Joe. However, joe doesn't give a damn!


----------



## michie

I thought Jo was very mature when she told him that her and Javi had gone off and gotten married even though he had previously called it "ridiculous". His reply? "Well, first off...congratulations." 

I think, compared to the way she treated him and his family, he is a bigger man than most would be. And, the whole exchange about Isaac having health insurance because of Javi was just sad. So, basically, Javi is giving y'all both something that neither HER nor JO provided for their son. Yet, she placed that all on Jo.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I get Kail's reasonings... (if they're valid..) BUT i have to say it's about time she gets over it.. Vee and Jo have been together for a fairly long time.  She's around Isaac for goodness sake... you dont' want to get to know the girl that's around your son?

and apparently all of those photos vee posted that kail was so bent out of shape over happened BEFORE vee got with jo. pot meet kettle kail. you did a lot of stupid **** too before you were pregnant.


----------



## krasavitza

I think Kail married Javi just for whatever little money hes gonna make and the benefits. This girl is lost lost lost!

Jenelle- very sad to watch especially knowing she went back onto the heroine after the reunion


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber Portwood has been released after only 1 year out of her 5 year sentence.  She must have been well behaved (ie she sobered up) is my guess hopefully she stays out of trouble.

http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/amber-...-being-released-from-jail-early-1774095.story


----------



## gelbergirl

Teen Mom 2 has started!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Yes! Dysfunction!


----------



## pursegrl12

oh my god to jannelle!!!!!!!!! heroin, 2nd pregnancy, abortion, living at home now, her 4 yr old curses...epic fail!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

pursegrl12 said:


> oh my god to jannelle!!!!!!!!! heroin, 2nd pregnancy, abortion, living at home now, her 4 yr old curses...epic fail!


 
Epic fail doesn't even begin to cover it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Barbara, jenelle and Jace went on a road trip to an abortion clinic?  Now that's what you call quality family time (sarcasm) :/


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> So Barbara, jenelle and Jace went on a road trip to an abortion clinic?  Now that's what you call quality family time (sarcasm) :/



Bawb: "c'mon jacey!!!! hurry up!!! we gotta go!! mommy's gettin' an abaution!!!"
jacey: "F**k you!!!"
Jannelle: "I'm so tired!!!! and bored!!! Stop yelling at me!!!!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> Bawb: "c'mon jacey!!!! hurry up!!! we gotta go!! mommy's gettin' an abaution!!!"
> jacey: "F**k you!!!"
> Jannelle: "I'm so tired!!!! and bored!!! Stop yelling at me!!!!"



Perfect - lol!!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Thanks for reviving this thread! I searched for it but the old one kept coming up.

Jenelle gets an abortion, we then see previews of her hook up with some guy online & decides to get pregnant by him.  He then wants her to get an abortion.  They both go to jail for DV. Her whole life is wash.rinse.repeat.  Same sickening scenarios (pregnancy/drugs/violence/jail time/court time/some more drugs/throw in an engagement or marriage) with different guys.  

-Original baby daddy 
-Keifer
-The guy she got engaged to
-Keifer
-The guy she got married to
-This new guy she met online


----------



## sarahloveslouis

pursegrl12 said:


> Bawb: "c'mon jacey!!!! hurry up!!! we gotta go!! mommy's gettin' an abaution!!!"
> jacey: "F**k you!!!"
> Jannelle: "I'm so tired!!!! and bored!!! Stop yelling at me!!!!"


 
Sounds about right.


----------



## dooneybaby

Every kid beginning at age 12 should be required to watch this show. It would reduce the teen pregnancy rate by 90 percent!
Who on earth wants to be this miserable the rest of their lives?


----------



## mcb100

I'm just confused, because if you go on facebook on Chelsea's major fan page there's a cake and a photo from her from November of her hugging her dad labeled as "when she graduated from beauty school." But now I'm watching the show, and the show says that she did not complete the cosmetology program, she's in esthetics now, which is fine, it's just weird because what it says on her fanpage with photos it makes it look like she graduated from cosmetology?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> I'm just confused, because if you go on facebook on Chelsea's major fan page there's a cake and a photo from her from November of her hugging her dad labeled as "when she graduated from beauty school." But now I'm watching the show, and the show says that she did not complete the cosmetology program, she's in esthetics now, which is fine, it's just weird because what it says on her fanpage with photos it makes it look like she graduated from cosmetology?



In some states you still have to take the cosmetology course and sit for the board to become an aestician. I know she wanted to be a hairstylist in the beginning.  Maybe that's the confusion. But knowing Chelsea, anything is possible


----------



## TC1

This past episode...Jenelle's fake tan was SO bad. She was orange!!, in fact..the exact color of the pedicure chair she was sitting in!!.


----------



## gelbergirl

mcb100 said:


> I'm just confused, because if you go on facebook on Chelsea's major fan page there's a cake and a photo from her from November of her hugging her dad labeled as "when she graduated from beauty school." But now I'm watching the show, and the show says that she did not complete the cosmetology program, she's in esthetics now, which is fine, it's just weird because what it says on her fanpage with photos it makes it look like she graduated from cosmetology?



I was always a big fan of her Dad, he just seems like such a nice guy!


----------



## TC1

Chelsea would be nowhere without the support of her dad. He pays for EVERYTHING.He also seems very emotionally supportive of her..which is very nice!. Leah also said that Jeremy makes $5000/week. Um, okay you can quit your *****ing..since you left Corey cause he didn't want a new trailer.....


----------



## fashion16

I read an interview w/ janelle in one of  the gossip mags while standing in line at the store today that janelle is pregnant by Nathan, internet guy and is keeping the baby b/c she feels she can handle it b/c they are "stable". I hope the state takes away that child.


----------



## rubycat

Is anyone watching this season??

I have a question about shared custody. How does the drop off work?  When Jo texted Kail to sAy he would be late, is she supposed to drop everything and rearrange her schedule?  What if she had plans, or work??


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Chelsea would be nowhere without the support of her dad. He pays for EVERYTHING.He also seems very emotionally supportive of her..which is very nice!. Leah also said that Jeremy makes $5000/week. Um, okay you can quit your *****ing..since you left Corey cause he didn't want a new trailer.....



Ok!!!!!   Leah is just about as whiney and ungrateful as they come!  At least she has hit the jackpot finding men that are seemingly hardworking and care for their children.  Now if she could make herself be as useful...


----------



## Designed_One

TC1 said:


> Chelsea would be nowhere without the support of her dad. He pays for EVERYTHING.He also seems very emotionally supportive of her..which is very nice!. Leah also said that Jeremy makes $5000/week. Um, okay you can quit your *****ing..since you left Corey cause he didn't want a new trailer.....


 
What does Jeremy do for a living?


----------



## Bentley1

I agree that Leah seems really ungrateful.  I really feel for her with what she's going through with her daughter, but I wish she would not constantly look for things wrong with the men she's with and nag/complain all the time.  First, Kory was too poor & couldn't give the girls a good life, new trailer, etc. and now Jeremy works too much & supposedly she "doesn't care" about how much money he makes.  Whatever, let's see how she feels if Jeremy loses his job and they lose their house, truck, money for medical expenses, etc.  She'll flip to nagging him about being a loser & dead beat without an income or low income.

She also seems extremely selfish by not taking into account that Jeremy is the one that's away from the comfort of his home and family, working hard & living out of hotels!  When he mentioned that, Leah completely dismissed his feelings. Very immature & selfish.

^ I recall Jeremy saying he works in the pipeline industry.


----------



## HarliRexx

Anyone remember the Seinfeld episode where George realizes his instincts always lead his life in the wrong direction so he decides his every decision from then on will be the exact opposite of what his instincts tell him to do? Imagine what Janelle's life could be like if she did the same!


----------



## TC1

^ I recall Jeremy saying he works in the pipeline industry.[/QUOTE]

I do believe you are correct!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

HarliRexx said:


> Anyone remember the Seinfeld episode where George realizes his instincts always lead his life in the wrong direction so he decides his every decision from then on will be the exact opposite of what his instincts tell him to do? Imagine what Janelle's life could be like if she did the same!





Yes!  I loved that episode, maybe we could send a copy to Janelle....something tells me she is NOT a Seinfield fan!  LOL!


Leah, Leah....I think no matter what she is going to complain and moan.  I think her biggest problem is expecting men to fill all the voids in her life.  Would honestly love for her to go work at a shelter of any sort and shut the h up.


----------



## athena21

Chelsea needs to get over Adam. He's having a baby with another woman and it seems like he's matured more than Chelsea has over the years, as far as knowing they aren't good in a relationship together. Chelsea gets so googly eyed every time they see each other.

I feel bad for Jace, and whatever future baby Janelle has. She has no means to support herself and she's constantly moving in and out of her mom's house (and jail). No surprise he's swearing. I can't believe she introduced Nathan to Jace the first time she brought him over. He's had such a steady stroll of guys in and out of his life, he'll never know what a healthy relationship looks like (and Bawbwa doesn't help with that). 

It's sad about Leah's daughter, but eventually she's going to have to stand up and be stronger/show her that she can live with it. Otherwise she'll have a daughter who makes excuses for not doing anything because she's handicapped. I didn't realize she had another baby either....didn't she have a miscarriage not too long ago? Was it with the same guy?

I have an issue with Kail mainly because I had a couple friends in that situation. It seems like she's always testing how far Jo will let her go, and you can see a little smile creep in when she gets a reaction out of him. Why is she so surprised that he doesn't want her moving his son further away?

They aren't bringing back the original Teen Mom, are they? And this is the last season of Teen Mom 2? I've seen Farrah try to cling onto the spotlight...I wonder what's become of her daughter while she's out making sex tapes and trying to become the next Kim Kardashian.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Does anyone else get really depressed whenever they watch this show?


----------



## tory_c

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok!!!!!   Leah is just about as whiney and ungrateful as they come!  At least she has hit the jackpot finding men that are seemingly hardworking and care for their children.  Now if she could make herself be as useful...


No kidding! She's horrible. It's just awful what her daughter is going through but Leah is so freakin' whiny. She complains about how hard it is with the three kids. She had a choice. She could have stopped at the twins especially since the one has problems. Also, a while back she posted on twitter complaining about people on welfare and how they should just get jobs...has she ever actually worked?


----------



## TC1

tory_c said:


> No kidding! She's horrible. It's just awful what her daughter is going through but Leah is so freakin' whiny. She complains about how hard it is with the three kids. She had a choice. She could have stopped at the twins especially since the one has problems. Also, a while back she posted on twitter complaining about people on welfare and how they should just get jobs...has she ever actually worked?


 
It's nice of her to complain that people should just "get jobs". Her job is to ***** and moan about her situation for money.  Not to mention all the complaining she does about Jeremy having to work for a living. She annoys the crap out of me. Go get more pedicures, eyeliner and purple hair extensions...and complain about how hard done by you are..


----------



## dooneybaby

Jenelle....
Lawd help me!

She knows a guy for 2 months and now she wants to have a baby with him?
She can't even take care of the child she already has. And we all know that in just a few months, her new relationship with this Nathan guy is going to crash and burn.

This girl is a walking train wreck!


----------



## Bentley1

I'm feeling like Jenelle wanted to get pregnant so that she could possibly avoid jail/prison time by getting gaining some sympathy/leniency due to being pregnant.  Not to mention she was probably hoping she could hold on to Nathan if she were to do time by being pregnant by him/having his baby.

I think on Jenelle's part, she was trying to make a calculated decision as opposed to just trying to get pregnant for the heck of it.  At least imo.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah made me so mad!  Corey, being the positive spirit he is, said he wants to be able to walk his daughter down the aisle.  Something every caring father wants to be able to do. 

Leah, gets with her girlfriend saying corey is in denial about the daughters condition 

He's not in denial, just because she has a condition doesn't mean he won't be able to walk her down the aisle. Advancements in medicine come everyday and who knows by the time she's ready to get married, she may run down that aisle!


----------



## HarliRexx

I think its best to be somewhere in the middle but they're on each end of the spectrum. Leah could definitely use some of Cory's hope but Cory needs to realize Ali isn't just "fine" as he keeps saying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

HarliRexx said:


> I think its best to be somewhere in the middle but they're on each end of the spectrum. Leah could definitely use some of Cory's hope but Cory needs to realize Ali isn't just "fine" as he keeps saying.



True, but don't disregard his feelings. Knowing Leah, if Cory said 'she'll never walk', Leah would find a way to spin that.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

DC-Cutie said:


> Leah made me so mad!  Corey, being the positive spirit he is, said he wants to be able to walk his daughter down the aisle.  Something every caring father wants to be able to do.
> 
> Leah, gets with her girlfriend saying corey is in denial about the daughters condition
> 
> He's not in denial, just because she has a condition doesn't mean he won't be able to walk her down the aisle. Advancements in medicine come everyday and who knows by the time she's ready to get married, she may run down that aisle!





HarliRexx said:


> I think its best to be somewhere in the middle but they're on each end of the spectrum. Leah could definitely use some of Cory's hope but Cory needs to realize Ali isn't just "fine" as he keeps saying.





DC-Cutie said:


> True, but don't disregard his feelings. Knowing Leah, if Cory said 'she'll never walk', Leah would find a way to spin that.



Neither of them were honoring the others' feelings about the topic. 

I absolutely agree that in this instance you would need to have a good balance of hope and acceptance. Somewhere in the middle of where they're at.


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> He's not in denial, just because she has a condition doesn't mean he won't be able to walk her down the aisle. Advancements in medicine come everyday and who knows by the time she's ready to get married, she may run down that aisle!



then medicine needs to work really fast because the diagnosis for what she has (or may have?)  states that she won't live past 11-12  years old.


----------



## HarliRexx

ILuvShopping said:


> then medicine needs to work really fast because the diagnosis for what she has (or may have?)  states that she won't live past 11-12  years old.




I didn't realize that! Did they mention that on the show?


----------



## pursegrl12

ILuvShopping said:


> then medicine needs to work really fast because the diagnosis for what she has (or may have?)  states that she won't live past 11-12  years old.



that's heartbreaking :cry:


----------



## BB_Dior

ILuvShopping said:


> then medicine needs to work really fast because the diagnosis for what she has (or may have?)  states that she won't live past 11-12  years old.





That's so sad.


----------



## Croatia

I don't think that we can judge either of them simply because we cannot know how we would react if we were in that situation. If my daughter had a disease that serious I would probably be crying all the time! For having dealt with health issues, I believe it's actually better to prepare for the worst so that when it doesn't happened you're really happy, whereas when you think everything is going to be fine and at the end it's not you're completely destroyed. 
From the last episode and the talk he had with his father, Cory really seems to be in denial but I can understand...

What really annoys me about Leah is her hair, choose a color already!! and also how she is with her husband, instead of thanking him for making all those sacrifices for his family, she just complains everytime he's on the phone. He's not out partying but working, it's hard on him too!!!

As for Jenelle... I wouldn't know where to start!!


----------



## tory_c

anyone know how long it was in between Jenelle's abortion and her getting pregnant from that dude? I just could not with her when she was talking about getting pregnant...it was like k, got an abortion last month because I wasn't ready but I'm totally ready now!!! 
Also, doesn't that guy look like some weird Blake Griffin/Kris Humphries/Hellboy hybrid? Idg how he's a model..is it faceless modeling or...


----------



## jmaemonte

tory_c said:


> anyone know how long it was in between Jenelle's abortion and her getting pregnant from that dude? I just could not with her when she was talking about getting pregnant...it was like k, got an abortion last month because I wasn't ready but I'm totally ready now!!!
> *Also, doesn't that guy look like some weird Blake Griffin/Kris Humphries/Hellboy hybrid?* Idg how he's a model..is it faceless modeling or...



  Yes!!!

I find Jenelle exceedingly difficult to watch.  She is clueless and immature and the very last thing on earth she should be doing is having another child.  I keep watching in hopes that she might finally get her act together, but, she never fails to disappoint.


----------



## rogersa

ILuvShopping said:


> then medicine needs to work really fast because the diagnosis for what she has (or may have?)  states that she won't live past 11-12  years old.




That's horrible! I had no idea


----------



## athena21

Has anyone watched the "Being ____" episodes they have of the original Teen Mom cast? I'm watching Catelynn's episode. I always respected her and Tyler, and thought they were one of the more mature parents on the show...but on here they're complaining to their adoption counselor that Carley's parents won't let them post her pictures on social media. They're going so far as to say if they had known that at the start, that they wouldn't have chosen the same adoptive couple. Catelynn went on to complain that she's the one who grew Carley in her belly and they gave the couple (I can't remember their names) something they couldn't have had themselves, and they should be able to get as many pictures they want and post them anywhere they want of her.

While I agree, they did give the couple a great gift that obviously they couldn't have themselves, I think they're being COMPLETELY selfish in this. Maybe it's the age thing showing through. They always say they chose adoption to put their daughter ahead of their wants, but they don't seem to do that here. I can completely understand the parents not wanting their kid's face all over the internet, attached to an MTV show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler is completely miserable..


----------



## athena21

DC-Cutie said:


> Tyler is completely miserable..



He reminds me a LOT of a friend of mine who dated my best friend for a long time. They were teen parents (kept the baby), and when their daughter was about 3 years old my friend got really into the idea of getting married - she was 20, and they already had their own house together. He hadn't even proposed and she literally had a scrapbook with magazine inserts of EVERYTHING she wanted the wedding to be. I told her she had the entire wedding figured out, except the groom.

They broke up maybe 6 months after she realized he wasn't ready to be married. She was married to another guy about 4 months after that, which makes you wonder if she really loved the first guy, or she just really loves the idea of being married.

I still keep in touch with the guy, and he told me that he knew in the back of his mind that he never was going to marry her, he just couldn't admit it to himself. Makes me wonder if Tyler is in the same position - they've been together so long but they're still so young. Maybe he wants to be able to be on his own to explore before he can make such a huge commitment.


----------



## michie

I think it's because they all chose open adoption that they're dealing with this. They thought that it would be like watching friends raise their kid. Hell, if you're going to let go, let go. I know that's not easy and it seems heartless to say so, but you've made a decision. You couldn't raise this child and sought better parents. They need to respect the fact that Brandon and Theresa are the parents, not placeholders until they're ready to take Carly back.


----------



## chubbychoco

hi ruby cat. want to ask question about rm niki and furla elisabeth. which is better? sorry. i dont know where to ask u this question. hope u see this and answer. tnx.


----------



## Carson123

I am watching being Farrah right now. She is the utmost perfect example of a c**t.  I despise that derogatory word towards a woman, but it was most likely invented to describe people like her.

The way she talks to her parents is UNBELIEVABLE. 

The fact that she has had tons of plastic surgery, wears a pound of makeup everyday and is still hideous is beyond sad. 

She is a disgusting individual.


----------



## athena21

Carson123 said:


> I am watching being Farrah right now. She is the utmost perfect example of a c**t.  I despise that derogatory word towards a woman, but it was most likely invented to describe people like her.
> 
> The way she talks to her parents is UNBELIEVABLE.
> 
> The fact that she has had tons of plastic surgery, wears a pound of makeup everyday and is still hideous is beyond sad.
> 
> She is a disgusting individual.



I was just watching this and ITA! I can't believe she talks to her dad like that - I always thought it was weird that she called him Michael instead of Dad. Why has no one asked her why she doesn't call him Dad? The way she snapped at him when he said hi to her mom at the end of their Skype call, and then again at the dinner table when he started answering to Sophia and she was like "OKAY, Mommy JUST explained." 

Seriously, I don't know what happened where she thinks it's okay to speak to her parents like that. Her dad must have zero backbone, and unless he has some friends or some kind of positive support I can't see how he'd be anything but horribly clinically depressed living around that. 

I remember on Couples Therapy (where Farrah went alone....weird enough), Farrah had some "breakthrough" moment of trust with the counselor and ushered all cameras/mics out of the room, where she then told the Dr something that was "truly one of the most horrifying things the Dr has ever heard" in regards to her sex tape. I'm still skeptical (as were the people on the show) whether it was really the truth and something she had to keep secret because of some papers she signed, or yet another lie to try to get people to believe that the sex tape wasn't purposely made porn. 

Girl is messed up. I feel so bad for her daughter. I hope Sophia's grandparents on her dad's side have some kind of visitation rights to her and can have an influence on her life.


----------



## Carson123

How awesome was it when Farrah wanted to take a twitter pick with Sophia and she started throwing a tantrum and starting kicking and hitting her? 

And when Farrah was done getting ready to go out, asked Sophia how she looked and she said "evil".  Lol! 

I so hope Sophia is as awful to her as an adult as Farrah is to her parents. 

KARMA.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just now catching the Being ____ shows. Did they really have to show Caitlynn peeing on the stick? Jeez MTV we get the idea!


----------



## rogersa

buzzytoes said:


> Just now catching the Being ____ shows. Did they really have to show Caitlynn peeing on the stick? Jeez MTV we get the idea!




Omg totally agree that was so weird!


----------



## mrskolar09

michie said:


> They need to respect the fact that Brandon and Theresa are the parents, not placeholders until they're ready to take Carly back.


 
Truth.

It really irritated me when they were complaining about not being able to post pictures on Facebook.  I very rarely post pics of my daughter on there because I don't think the whole world needs to see them, regardless of privacy settings.  I can imagine Carly's parents feel the same way, especially with the MTV connection.


----------



## michie

athena21 said:


> I remember on Couples Therapy (where Farrah went alone....weird enough), Farrah had some "breakthrough" moment of trust with the counselor and ushered all cameras/mics out of the room, where she then told the Dr something that was "truly one of the most horrifying things the Dr has ever heard" in regards to her sex tape. I'm still skeptical (as were the people on the show) whether it was really the truth and something she had to keep secret because of some papers she signed, or yet another lie to try to get people to believe that the sex tape wasn't purposely made porn.



I saw that and while I don't know what she told Dr. Jenn, I'm sure it was a lie. That particular episode just happened to roll on the same day her second tape was announced, too.


----------



## ChanelMommy

buzzytoes said:


> Just now catching the Being ____ shows. Did they really have to show Caitlynn peeing on the stick? Jeez MTV we get the idea!


Yes, they did. Thought that was inappropriate.


----------



## ChanelMommy

athena21 said:


> I was just watching this and ITA! I can't believe she talks to her dad like that - I always thought it was weird that she called him Michael instead of Dad. Why has no one asked her why she doesn't call him Dad? The way she snapped at him when he said hi to her mom at the end of their Skype call, and then again at the dinner table when he started answering to Sophia and she was like "OKAY, Mommy JUST explained."
> 
> Seriously, I don't know what happened where she thinks it's okay to speak to her parents like that. Her dad must have zero backbone, and unless he has some friends or some kind of positive support I can't see how he'd be anything but horribly clinically depressed living around that.
> 
> I remember on Couples Therapy (where Farrah went alone....weird enough), Farrah had some "breakthrough" moment of trust with the counselor and ushered all cameras/mics out of the room, where she then told the Dr something that was "truly one of the most horrifying things the Dr has ever heard" in regards to her sex tape. I'm still skeptical (as were the people on the show) whether it was really the truth and something she had to keep secret because of some papers she signed, or yet another lie to try to get people to believe that the sex tape wasn't purposely made porn.
> 
> Girl is messed up. I feel so bad for her daughter. I hope Sophia's grandparents on her dad's side have some kind of visitation rights to her and can have an influence on her life.


I couldn't finish watching the episode. I *might* attempt to finish watching it today. Her voice, her lack of respect towards her parents, she is just nauseating.


----------



## athena21

michie said:


> I saw that and while I don't know what she told Dr. Jenn, I'm sure it was a lie. That particular episode just happened to roll on the same day her second tape was announced, too.



.....second tape? Didn't she stress a million times that she wasn't a porn star because there was only the one "home made" tape she made with her "boyfriend?" Or is this just more from her first one, like a director's cut or something? lol.


----------



## fsadeli

i just read this news that Farrah's dad tried to negotiate a book about her daughter. I feel so sad reading this. i think their family is so messed up that leads her to behave in such a way..
http://thestir.cafemom.com/entertainment/170678/farrah_abrahams_father_commits_the


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah is so ungrateful - her husband is going away for a month for a job making $40k and she wants to be upset!!  Does she realize how many teen mothers her age would kill for a husband that makes $40k a YEAR!  Then next week looks like she's running back to Corey discussing her marriage issues. He gives her the straight face - lol.


----------



## Bentley1

Jeremy seems really checked out of the marriage. Even when he's home, he might as well not be there. I think he's overwhelmed w having a needy wife, a newborn and 2 step children (one with special needs).

I think he loves getting to go away for work weeks/months at a time. He doesn't like being at home and he doesn't seem happy when he's there. Leah's mom was right when she said he is overwhelmed with too much too soon. Leah being needy and ungrateful makes matters even that much worse. 

Leah *****ed at Corey for not making enough money and now that Jeremy makes plenty, she *****es about not getting enough time. She's just an unhappy nag.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Bentley1 said:


> Leah *****ed at Corey for not making enough money and now that Jeremy makes plenty, she *****es about not getting enough time. She's just an unhappy nag.



Sums it up nicely!


----------



## fashion16

Bentley1 said:


> Jeremy seems really checked out of the marriage. Even when he's home, he might as well not be there. I think he's overwhelmed w having a needy wife, a newborn and 2 step children (one with special needs).
> 
> I think he loves getting to go away for work weeks/months at a time. He doesn't like being at home and he doesn't seem happy when he's there. Leah's mom was right when she said he is overwhelmed with too much too soon. Leah being needy and ungrateful makes matters even that much worse.
> 
> Leah *****ed at Corey for not making enough money and now that Jeremy makes plenty, she *****es about not getting enough time. She's just an unhappy nag.




I don't disagree that Jeremy seems to have checked out but until you have traveled extensively for work, it is hard to understand his position. I travel 3-4 weeks out of every month, coming home on the weekends and I will admit that adjusting to home life if I am home for more than a few days is hard. The routine becomes the road and being home starts to feel like a guest in your own house. It is tough.


----------



## Megs

I'm a few episodes behind and just catching up, but I am about to say something I never thought I'd say - Janelle seems to be doing better as a mom. I never thought I'd see this. 

Don't get me wrong, she really has a lot of issues - but her mom is definitely difficult and Janelle seems to be a bit more level headed than usual. 

It's all relative though, she was starting from the bottom.


----------



## athena21

Megs said:


> I'm a few episodes behind and just catching up, but I am about to say something I never thought I'd say - Janelle seems to be doing better as a mom. I never thought I'd see this.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, she really has a lot of issues - but her mom is definitely difficult and Janelle seems to be a bit more level headed than usual.
> 
> It's all relative though, she was starting from the bottom.



When she told Nathan "I think we'll fight less with a baby, because we'll be too busy to fight" I had to lol. Babies are NEVER a fix to a rocky relationship. I hope her son never sees the clips where she's talking about how she messed up with him and "went with the flow" during the pregnancy and how she wants to do everything right with this baby and is so excited now. Setting them up for some extreme sibling jealousy. I wish she would have just focused on her current kid rather than rushing into getting pregnant again.

Agreed with everyone on Leah. Her husband is getting paid $40k for 5 weeks of work? As he said before he left, that's pretty much a year's salary. If he's doing a few of those jobs a year that leaves him home way more often than working a regular 40 hr/week job. That being said, if he's not calling home when he's gone I could see how Leah would feel pretty unwanted. She just always seems quick to suggest therapy and create drama.

Chelsea's dad is a superstar. Her mom too I'm sure, but her dad seems to be the first one she runs to for everything. I sure hope she knows how lucky she is to have his support in everything.


----------



## Bentley1

fashion16 said:


> I don't disagree that Jeremy seems to have checked out but until you have traveled extensively for work, it is hard to understand his position. I travel 3-4 weeks out of every month, coming home on the weekends and I will admit that adjusting to home life if I am home for more than a few days is hard. The routine becomes the road and being home starts to feel like a guest in your own house. It is tough.



Great points! I can only imagine how difficult it must be to travel for work weeks at a time. It's tough to fall back into the household routine the rest of the family becomes accustomed to while you're gone. I do think he enjoys being away from it all and working instead, to be honest. Home life seems to be really overwhelming to him and he doesn't seem in love with Leah anymore, which only adds to his difficulty when he's back home. Tough situation for all involved!


----------



## Carson123

Janelle is so delusional.  Is it just me, or has anyone else noticed Jace as acting a bit weird? I feel like he has something wrong with him. With the constant swearing, kicking, biting, etc. and he just doesn't seem as developed socially as the other kids.  

Leah is also delusional.  

I LOVE Randy.  He is the best dad ever. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Chanel522

As a wife to a husband who travels extensively for work, Leah drives me insane!!  Seriously, my DH and I have been together for 13 years, married for 10 and we have an 11 year old son.  I got pregnant at 18 and thanks to a wonderfully amazing family have always been able to be a stay at home mom.  That doesn't negate the fact that it was hard being a teen mom, but you no longer just have you to worry about and you grow up and make your child your very first priority.  Being a parent means you become selfless...something Leah doesn't obviously get.

DH was able to finish college and get a really awesome job that compensates him quite well...something I feel very blessed about and even when his schedule is annoying bc he's out of the country or in another state, I look around me and feel very thankful that he does what he does and we have all we have.  Leah can't see past herself.  

Our DS had extreme separation anxiety going to school from Kindergarten to 3rd grade bc he never had babysitters, only my mom would watch him if we went out or he was w me all the time.  The anxiety was VERY difficult to deal w, plus we had just moved and had a lot going on, but DH couldn't just not go to work bc I was stressed.  Leah moans and complains ALL THE TIME and she seems to have a pretty decent support group also.  It was her choice to have as many children as she has and she needs to just be grateful and appreciative that she has a husband willing to go out of his comfort zone to support and accommodate her and provide for their family.  Does she ever think it's not easy for Jeremy to leave his kids for months on end?!  He'll never want to come home to her if she's only going to nag and whine about every little thing.  She needs to grow up!  

Sorry for the rant, but these girls really get to me sometimes &#128545;


----------



## michie

I've said before that all of these girls have some sort of codependency issues. Leah is way too immature to deal with marriage and a family. And, her child has special needs!!! But, she's running all over the place worrying about her husband working too much...Even worse, in the previews, she's back in Corey's face because she's convinced the marriage to Jeremy is falling apart. SMH. 

I'm guessing that this child Janelle is pregnant with will be miscarried or lost...right? How utterly disgusting that she tells and shows the child she's not raising that another baby will be in the picture...I just wanted to throw a shoe at the television!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

michie said:


> I'm guessing that this child Janelle is pregnant with will be miscarried or lost...right? How utterly disgusting that she tells and shows the child she's not raising that another baby will be in the picture...I just wanted to throw a shoe at the television!



Nope. She's due soon to have the baby, I believe... Definitely still pregnant per her Twitter photos!


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> I've said before that all of these girls have some sort of codependency issues. Leah is way too immature to deal with marriage and a family. And, her child has special needs!!! But, she's running all over the place worrying about her husband working too much...Even worse, in the previews, she's back in Corey's face because she's convinced the marriage to Jeremy is falling apart. SMH.
> 
> I'm guessing that this child Janelle is pregnant with will be miscarried or lost...right? How utterly disgusting that she tells and shows the child she's not raising that another baby will be in the picture...*I just wanted to throw a shoe at the television*!



 

I agree though, I think all those drugs have caused some level of brain damage in Jenelle. She wasn't exactly smart to begin with, so I can only imagine how cognitively impaired she may possibly be after such heavy drug use.


----------



## jmaemonte

Carson123 said:


> I LOVE Randy.  He is the best dad ever. &#10084;&#65039;



He is. I think her mom is great, too. I also think that Chelsea, as annoying as she can be at times, is a really good mom and is truly doing the best she can.  Aubrey is obviously surrounded by love and will do fine regardless of that poor excuse for a father she has.


----------



## Bentley1

jmaemonte said:


> He is. I think her mom is great, too. I also think that Chelsea, as annoying as she can be at times, is a really good mom and is truly doing the best she can.  Aubrey is obviously surrounded by love and will do fine regardless of that poor excuse for a father she has.



I agree.

Also agree that Randy seems to be a really great father.


----------



## michie

sarahloveslouis said:


> Nope. She's due soon to have the baby, I believe... Definitely still pregnant per her Twitter photos!



OH GOD NOOOOOO!!! I just googled her and saw the progress also. SHM.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Barbara should have kicked her azz and made her pay her back for the hotel room, gas and cost of the abortion


----------



## Sassys

I have not watched this show in years, but I see various news stories about the girls on the internet, and it seems to me, they get dumber and dumber. You would think they have learned from their mistakes.



Teen Mom couple Catelynn Lowell and Tyler Baltierra expecting a baby... five years after giving up daughter for adoption

Teen Mom's Catelynn Lowell and Tyler Baltierra gave up their daughter Carly, now almost five, for adoption in 2009 because they felt they were too young to be parents.
But now, five years later, the reality stars - who are both now 22 - are expecting a second child together and could not be more excited.
Catelynn's mother April Stotts told Us Weekly that her daughter is especially excited this time 'knowing she's keeping the baby' and that Catelynn is hoping to have a girl so she can splash out on 'all the zebra stripes and pink stuff.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-giving-daughter-adoption.html#ixzz31hSBXh3E


----------



## Megs

Is no one watching the new episodes?! I came here just to see what some of you would say about Leah and the medication the dr put her on and how that affected her. Yikes!


----------



## pink1

I watched.  It was difficult to watch Leah on the phone w/ the therapist.  Yikes!  Wonder what they put her on to act that out of it??


----------



## Megs

pink1 said:


> I watched.  It was difficult to watch Leah on the phone w/ the therapist.  Yikes!  Wonder what they put her on to act that out of it??




Ya, and the dose seems so off it was super scary to watch I thought.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> I have not watched this show in years, but I see various news stories about the girls on the internet, and it seems to me, they get dumber and dumber. You would think they have learned from their mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Teen Mom couple Catelynn Lowell and Tyler Baltierra expecting a baby... five years after giving up daughter for adoption
> 
> Teen Mom's Catelynn Lowell and Tyler Baltierra gave up their daughter Carly, now almost five, for adoption in 2009 because they felt they were too young to be parents.
> But now, five years later, the reality stars - who are both now 22 - are expecting a second child together and could not be more excited.
> Catelynn's mother April Stotts told Us Weekly that her daughter is especially excited this time 'knowing she's keeping the baby' and that Catelynn is hoping to have a girl so she can splash out on 'all the zebra stripes and pink stuff.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-giving-daughter-adoption.html#ixzz31hSBXh3E



I just heard about their pregnancy news, she just confirmed it officially. I actually like Catelynn and Tyler, they're responsible and i'm happy about their baby news. They've been together for years, have a home together and have the means to raise a child now. Yes they're still young but they have their sh*t together so why not if that's what they want. I think they'll be good parents.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Did anyone watch last night??? I'm so livid at the way Janelle was treating those dogs. Also when I was 9 months pregnant I was holding it down & this girl cant do anything cause she's pregnant? It just infuriates me.


----------



## Carson123

Yes! That dog was prob acting up because it seems like they keep them in the crate all day. Those crates weren't even big enough for those dogs. And then she had both of them in the same small crate! 

On a side note, her pit bull was ADORABLE. 

Yes I agree she is a baby. She's still very young. It's not like she's a 35 year old in her third trimester working a full time job. She's such a loser. 

And I can't believe they actually named their son kaiser. Ugh. I feel so bad for her kids. You can already see   Jace becoming a bit looney like her.


----------



## TC1

Carson123 said:


> And I can't believe they actually named their son kaiser. Ugh. I feel so bad for her kids. You can already see Jace becoming a bit looney like her.


 
When Jenelle said "What are you going to teach Kaiser?". Jace said "To kick you in the face". Urrrgh. Great. 
I also read that the Humane Society went to check on the dogs, because Nathan's Husky had been chained to a tree, out of reach from his water bowl. all the Humane Society did was give them a warning. So sad.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> I just heard about their pregnancy news, she just confirmed it officially. I actually like Catelynn and Tyler, they're responsible and i'm happy about their baby news. They've been together for years, have a home together and have the means to raise a child now. *Yes they're still young but they have their sh*t together so why not if that's what they want. I think they'll be good parents*.



I thought they were going to college? Seems they are still chasing that reality show money and had no intention of getting an education.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tyler and cutelynn don't have their crap together. If they did, they would be married THEN pregnant. They are repeating they cycle. Also, yes they were supposed to be in college and dropped out.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> *Tyler and cutelynn don't have their crap together. If they did, they would be married THEN pregnan*t. They are repeating they cycle. Also, yes they were supposed to be in college and dropped out.



Hello!! I stopped watching years ago, so I am not up to date with them, but IMO, they have not learned a damn thing. I agree, they are just repeating the cycle.

Seems like none of the girls on this show has their sh$t together. I always see and read articles about them having more babies they can't take care of.


----------



## krissa

I stopped watching the show but those two had a weird codepency going on. At one point Tyler seemed like he wanted to see what else was out there but he couldn't break up with Caitlyn. Plus that whole his father dating her mother is weird too.


----------



## buzzytoes

krissa said:


> I stopped watching the show but those two had a weird codepency going on. At one point Tyler seemed like he wanted to see what else was out there but he couldn't break up with Caitlyn. Plus that whole his father dating her mother is weird too.





This. They are not even close to having their **** together or being in a position to raise a baby.


----------



## Sassys

krissa said:


> I stopped watching the show but those two had a weird codepency going on. At one point Tyler seemed like he wanted to see what else was out there but he couldn't break up with Caitlyn. Plus that whole his father dating her mother is weird too.



And don't even get me started that Tyler is gay.


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Did anyone watch last night??? I'm so livid at the way Janelle was treating those dogs. Also when I was 9 months pregnant I was holding it down & this girl cant do anything cause she's pregnant? It just infuriates me.



I was sick the way she treated those dogs.  And then complain, complain, complain.  I'm all by myself, I'm pregnant, I had to take Jace to my mother, I go to school (don't believe it), I'm stressed.  How, why?  Taking care of two dogs is stress?  How about walking them, letting them out, and maybe training them.   She blames her mother for not letting her have Jace and then complains how much work he is when she has him.  Poor kid.  

Kaitlyn makes me nuts too, although she is improving.  It's all "I'm stressed, I have two kids, you are leaving."  Well Kaitlyn what exactly was the rush to have another baby so quickly?   She seems to be getting therapy from some of the things she says, and she seems slowly but surely to be absorbing some of it.   She was pretty bad with the dogs last year too.   How you treat a dog is probably how you are going to treat your kid, you hit the dog, you'll hit your kid.  



Ditto the one with the twins.  How did she hope to have the time to take care of those two girls, one with special needs, and have another baby.  And then she talks as if it was not all planned by her.  Corey seems very supportive and all she does is complain about him.  



Chelsea is still very immature, but she has her father, thank heavens, and she has good values.   Thank goodness Adam is in jail, I think.  And at last she got her certificate

As for Caitlyn and Tyler, they have no act together.  Bet they have very little left from the show salary.  All the talk about college, jobs, career was just that, all talk for the camera.  I wonder if they even have decent jobs.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I was sick the way she treated those dogs.  And then complain, complain, complain.  I'm all by myself, I'm pregnant, I had to take Jace to my mother, I go to school (don't believe it), I'm stressed.  How, why?  Taking care of two dogs is stress?  How about walking them, letting them out, and maybe training them.   She blames her mother for not letting her have Jace and then complains how much work he is when she has him.  Poor kid.
> 
> Kaitlyn makes me nuts too, although she is improving.  It's all "I'm stressed, I have two kids, you are leaving."  Well Kaitlyn what exactly was the rush to have another baby so quickly?   She seems to be getting therapy from some of the things she says, and she seems slowly but surely to be absorbing some of it.   She was pretty bad with the dogs last year too.   How you treat a dog is probably how you are going to treat your kid, you hit the dog, you'll hit your kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto the one with the twins.  How did she hope to have the time to take care of those two girls, one with special needs, and have another baby.  And then she talks as if it was not all planned by her.  Corey seems very supportive and all she does is complain about him.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea is still very immature, but she has her father, thank heavens, and she has good values.   Thank goodness Adam is in jail, I think.  And at last she got her certificate
> 
> As for Caitlyn and Tyler, they have no act together.  Bet they have very little left from the show salary.  All the talk about college, jobs, career was just that, all talk for the camera.  *I wonder if they even have decent jobs.*



This is what I want to know, because they sure as hell have no business getting paid to be guest speakers. You had a baby as a teenager and gave her up, big deal. How is that inspiring/motivational to others, especially when you still live in a trailer park and work at a pizza shop (last time I watched Tyler worked at a pizza shop). Having a baby as a teenager, going to college, graduating, getting out the trailer park, having a career, money in the bank is inspiring.

Selling stories to tabloids and doing any reality show that gives you a second thought is not inspiring or having your act together.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> This is what I want to know, because they sure as hell have no business getting paid to be guest speakers. You had a baby as a teenager and gave her up, big deal. How is that inspiring/motivational to others, especially when you still live in a trailer park and work at a pizza shop (last time I watched Tyler worked at a pizza shop). Having a baby as a teenager, going to college, graduating, getting out the trailer park, having a career, money in the bank is inspiring.
> 
> Selling stories to tabloids and doing any reality show that gives you a second thought is not inspiring or having your act together.


Yeah, had they done something productive with the money it might have been inspiring.  But all they did was sit around the trailer eating junk food.   Tyler was going to be an EMT for a while, then an actor.   Guess nobody followed through on anything.   So a baby gets them publicity again.


I still enjoy the show.  I think its one of the few reality shows that really does give a decent glimpse into real life of the participants.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, had they done something productive with the money it might have been inspiring.  But all they did was sit around the trailer eating junk food.   Tyler was going to be an EMT for a while, then an actor.   Guess nobody followed through on anything.   So a baby gets them publicity again.
> 
> 
> I still enjoy the show.  I think its one of the few reality shows that really does give a decent glimpse into real life of the participants.



I stopped watching when I found out how much money they make. I really feel like it glamorizes teen pregnancy. The salaries, make other girls think, "Oh, let me get pregnant and add some drama to my life, so I can get on tv and be famous. I can't contribute to that foolishness.

I am old school. I do not think having a kid when you are a kid is cute and should not even be on a tv show. You should not be put up on a pedestal for being stupid and having a baby as a teenager. IMO, that is not something that should be celebrated.


----------



## michie

I don't think this show is realistic at all, except the fact that most of these parents will not be together to raise the kids. Even ppl who just happen to flip channels and catch it comment about all of them having houses with no jobs. Let's be real, too...if Jenelle wasn't pregnant again, would there be any need for her to be a part of the cast? She got a second wind with a new baby that she's not capable of raising, IMO.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I stopped watching when I found out how much money they make. I really feel like it glamorizes teen pregnancy. The salaries, make other girls think, "Oh, let me get pregnant and add some drama to my life, so I can get on tv and be famous. I can't contribute to that foolishness.
> 
> I am old school. I do not think having a kid when you are a kid is cute and should not even be on a tv show. You should not be put up on a pedestal for being stupid and having a baby as a teenager. IMO, that is not something that should be celebrated.


I agree with you, but I still enjoy watching.  I like to observe their thought processes.   Of course the MTV money is the elephant in the room, never discussed.  It has allowed them to buy homes that they could not have afforded otherwise, and not look for jobs.

What I meant by real is not that they live the lives of people in their situation without MTV money, but that I think I see the real person a lot better than I do on the RH shows, for instance.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> I agree with you, but I still enjoy watching.  I like to observe their thought processes.   Of course *the MTV money is the elephant in the room, never discussed.*  It has allowed them to buy homes that they could not have afforded otherwise, and not look for jobs.
> 
> What I meant by real is not that they live the lives of people in their situation without MTV money, but that I think I see the real person a lot better than I do on the RH shows, for instance.



Right?  I have never heard them even hint at this obvious fact.  I don't know how much they make (too lazy to google it), but they are all driving around in new cars & renting/buying homes that people twice their age can't afford.  All while sitting around/tooling around town without full time jobs.

And how did Leah & Jeremy go from being "well off" (Jeremy making $20k/mth) to them fighting over money & maxing out their credit cards.  I'm guessing it's b/c he no longer travels for work, I dunno.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Right?  I have never heard them even hint at this obvious fact.  I don't know how much they make (too lazy to google it), but they are all driving around in new cars & renting/buying homes that people twice their age can't afford.  All while sitting around/tooling around town without full time jobs.
> 
> And how did Leah & Jeremy go from being "well off" (Jeremy making $20k/mth) to them fighting over money & maxing out their credit cards.  I'm guessing it's b/c he no longer travels for work, I dunno.


I don't know about Leah and Jeremy.   They were living in the trailer for a very long time.  Maybe there are a lot of medical expenses that insurance does not pick up.   And Leah has her Mary Kay stuff   Give it a couple of years, Jeremy won't be around.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

beekmanhill said:


> I don't know about Leah and Jeremy.   They were living in the trailer for a very long time.  Maybe there are a lot of medical expenses that insurance does not pick up.   And Leah has her Mary Kay stuff   Give it a couple of years, Jeremy won't be around.




I'm surprised they are still together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I don't know about Leah and Jeremy.   They were living in the trailer for a very long time.  Maybe there are a lot of medical expenses that insurance does not pick up.   And Leah has her Mary Kay stuff   Give it a couple of years, Jeremy won't be around.



I'm not even giving them a couple more years. Jeremy seems like he's in a zone, he's blocked Leah out. I do like Corey and his wife.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm not even giving them a couple more years. Jeremy seems like he's in a zone, he's blocked Leah out. I do like Corey and his wife.


Yes, I think you are correct.  Whatever possessed him to marry someone with those heavy responsibilities is beyond me.   He has turned off her, course she looks like a harridan most days and then whines to boot.   

Corey doesn't say too much, but he seems like a nice guy, and his wife seems to have her head on straight re when they will have babies.   The concept of waiting a while seems to be in their heads.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chelsea.... She just doesn't get it? Maybe that smirk she does all the time is nervousness but, it's annoying when people are talking to her about serious issues and she's smirking.


----------



## buzzytoes

Bentley1 said:


> Right?  I have never heard them even hint at this obvious fact.  I don't know how much they make (too lazy to google it), but they are all driving around in new cars & renting/buying homes that people twice their age can't afford.  All while sitting around/tooling around town without full time jobs.
> 
> * And how did Leah & Jeremy go from being "well off" (Jeremy making $20k/mth) to them fighting over money & maxing out their credit cards.  I'm guessing it's b/c he no longer travels for work, I dunno*.






Oil field work is very fickle. It's not what it used to be when they were having a boom and hiring people left and right. My guess is he probably got laid off or is just working 40 hours a week and they were living based on all of his OT.


----------



## TC1

Who the HELL would but make-up from Leah?. She looks horrible in every scene.


----------



## MKB0925

TC1 said:


> Who the HELL would but make-up from Leah?. She looks horrible in every scene.



Lol...I know and her hair is terrible too!


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea.... She just doesn't get it? Maybe that smirk she does all the time is nervousness but, it's annoying when people are talking to her about serious issues and she's smirking.



That smirk sends me over the edge. .makes me crazy watching her. And her red lipstick bugs me too!:banghead:


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Who the HELL would but make-up from Leah?. She looks horrible in every scene.



Her mom, aunts and friends - they all look equally tacky and dated.


----------



## tnguye78

Haven't watched the show in years but why is caitlyn still in braces? I feel like she's had braces since she's been on tv


----------



## DC-Cutie

tnguye78 said:


> Haven't watched the show in years but why is caitlyn still in braces? I feel like she's had braces since she's been on tv



I could have sworn she got them removed...


----------



## krissa

I don't watch the show anymore, but what have Caitlyn and tyler been doing other than having a baby? Is there a reason they didn't finish college? I remember when jezebel readers raised $14k for their college fund. 

http://jezebel.com/5669103/jezebels-teen-mom-college-fund-for-catelynn--tyler


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> Her mom, aunts and friends - they all look equally tacky and dated.




Exactly.


----------



## beekmanhill

krissa said:


> I don't watch the show anymore, but what have Caitlyn and tyler been doing other than having a baby? Is there a reason they didn't finish college? I remember when jezebel readers raised $14k for their college fund.
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5669103/jezebels-teen-mom-college-fund-for-catelynn--tyler


I never heard about this.   I suppose they started and stopped several courses. That seems to be what happens with these girls ("I can't concentrate because I'm so stressed.I'll start again in January".) $14K goes fast.

Wasn't the sainted Tyler a bit cruel to his dogs too?

Oh, I just read that MTV is doing another season of Maci, Amber, and Caitlyn.    Farrah won't be included, supposedly because the others would not work with her.   The skeptic in me wonders if Caitlyn got pregnant to be hired for this show and have a storyline.  What would MTV show otherwise?  We've got enough shots of them sitting eating junk food and talking about Carly.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> I never heard about this.   I suppose they started and stopped several courses. That seems to be what happens with these girls ("I can't concentrate because I'm so stressed.I'll start again in January".) $14K goes fast.
> 
> Wasn't the sainted Tyler a bit cruel to his dogs too?
> *
> Oh, I just read that MTV is doing another season of Maci, Amber, and Caitlyn.*    Farrah won't be included, supposedly because the others would not work with her.   The skeptic in me wonders if Caitlyn got pregnant to be hired for this show and have a storyline.  What would MTV show otherwise?  We've got enough shots of them sitting eating junk food and talking about Carly.



ok, i'm totally watching this.....

thank god farrah will not be returning!


----------



## Chanel522

Didn't you ladies hear?  Farrah is busy working in a strip club these days supposedly gathering information for a project she's working on.  Lol!!


----------



## mcb100

^ I feel like a lot of things in Farrah's life went wrong for her, and now she is kind of messed up. I saw that article about her stripping now too, and she said something at the end like how much it helps her learn about life and see how women should really be treated, and I had to disagree. Wouldn't stripping show you the opposite, like make you see that women should not be treated the way they are treated in the club? I just don't see how that could be good for her when she has a child that she has to set a good example for.

Chelsea's red lipstick bugs me. I don't mind red lipstick, but she wears it on every single episode, all day. However, I do think out of all the moms, she seems like she's doing a really good job, considering how she can't change Adam and make him be a better dad. She graduated from some kind of schooling, and is now starting a career in what she wanted, plus she seems like a good parent to Aubrey. 

Jenelle seems better in some ways on this season. No drugs and not as many violent outbursts. I don't think it was a good idea to have another kid. It makes her look stupid because she just aborted one. But to each their own.

Leah seems like an emotional mess. I feel like her and Jeremy just aren't working out no matter how hard they try to appear like they're very happy and together. It must be tough on him to support the whole family, because I think all Leah does right now is sell makeup on the side, or work a few hours a week at the tanning salon. Watching their family makes me think how difficult it really is to have three kids.

Caitlyn and Tyler seem like very good kids to me but kind of lazy. I get that they went through a lot with their own families, and giving Carly up, but it's been years now.....there really isn't a reason why they couldn't do anything with their lives, have goals, or finish school. (And I'm all for people who don't need to go to school to get what they want, or are more satisfied with working a lesser full time job in a retail store or somewhere. Not everyone has to have a grand life, but didn't they want to be things that required going to school? If you want to be an EMT, you have to go to school so just go and get it over with, and graduate.) 

Kail seems like everything is going over okay for her. It's tricky to breastfeed but I feel like everything else is going well for her.

Some of my opinions may seem harsh but that's just how I feel about these girls now.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I never heard about this.   I suppose they started and stopped several courses. That seems to be what happens with these girls ("I can't concentrate because I'm so stressed.I'll start again in January".) $14K goes fast.
> 
> Wasn't the sainted Tyler a bit cruel to his dogs too?
> 
> Oh, I just read that MTV is doing another season of Maci, Amber, and Caitlyn.    *Farrah won't be included, supposedly because the others would not work with her.  * The skeptic in me wonders if Caitlyn got pregnant to be hired for this show and have a storyline.  What would MTV show otherwise?  We've got enough shots of them sitting eating junk food and talking about Carly.



Since when do the girls ever film together? Their worlds never collide. So that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Since when do the girls ever film together? Their worlds never collide. So that doesn't make any sense.


Good point.  I suppose they do reunions and appearances and aftershows and stuff together but that time is minimal.   

I suppose MTV didn't want her, or maybe she's become so delusional she didn't want them.  On the other hand, she was desperate enough to do Couples Therapy even though she didn't have a partner.


----------



## jmaemonte

DC-Cutie said:


> Her mom, aunts and friends - they all look equally tacky and dated.



 This!  I've noticed every season that Leah's mom has the exact same hair and make up as her daughter. Pathetic.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> Good point.  I suppose they do reunions and appearances and aftershows and stuff together but that time is minimal.
> 
> I suppose MTV didn't want her, or maybe she's become so delusional she didn't want them.  On the other hand, she was desperate enough to do Couples Therapy even though she didn't have a partner.



Girl needs the paycheck.  I'm thinking she's either super delusional and wanted way more money than she is worth. Or mtv just didn't want to deal with her because of the route she has taken with porn/strip clubs. Probably the latter of the two makes life easier on them.


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> Since when do the girls ever film together? Their worlds never collide. So that doesn't make any sense.




I think the girls didn't want to be associated with her anymore after she started doing porn, thus not be part of their teen mom (regardless if the filmed together or not).


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> I think the girls didn't want to be associated with her anymore after she started doing porn, thus not be part of their teen mom (regardless if the filmed together or not).



None of them are doing anything positive with their lives. From what a read, none of them have turned a negative to a positive, so I am lost as to why MTV needs to keep filming theses girls.


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> None of them are doing anything positive with their lives. From what a read, none of them have turned a negative to a positive, so I am lost as to why MTV needs to keep filming theses girls.




Well they're at least doing more positive things than being a porn star. And MTV keeps filming them as there's prob an audience that will keep watching. Just as we're still talking about them now &#128522;


----------



## Sassys

I swear, do any of the girls on this show have common sense? I stopped watching years ago; but did any of them graduate college, start a career and learn from their mistakes? I keep reading about more pregnancies and breakups.


Maci Bookout is going from "Teen Mom" to 20-something mom!

The reality TV star, now 23, is currently pregnant with her second child, her first with current boyfriend Taylor McKinney.

"It was a huge shock but we are very excited," she tells InTouch (via DailyMail) of the good news.

Bookout also tells the mag that she didn't think she could get pregnant again -- and even thought about adoption.

"This baby is such a blessing. I'm calling her my miracle baby," Bookout says, revealing the baby's gender. "I knew my chances of getting pregnant were very low."

"This time I'm able to be excited because I'm older and able to give my baby the stability of the relationship that Taylor and I have," she adds.

Maci, who had now-6-year-old son Bentley with ex Ryan Edwards when she was 16, is currently filming a new season of "Teen Mom." 

Costars Catelynn Lowell and Tyler Baltierra are also expecting a baby of their own any day now.

Check out the gallery above to see how BIG Bentley is now, plus check in on some of the other kids from the popular MTV show. - See more at: http://www.toofab.com/2014/12/29/teen-mom-maci-bookout-pregnant/#sthash.qSz8Qqp4.dpuf


----------



## Bentley1

Oh lord. 

I didn't realize Maci had fertility issues. Wonder why her chances of conceiving again were low.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm so glad Maci thinks she can provide the child a stable home because of her wonderful current relationship.

Its a shame, they could have all done something with the MTV money but they are all in the same state they would have been without the show, albeit in better homes and with better cars.


----------



## TokyoBound

Leah's having some drama in her life.  According to In Touch, she cheated on Jeremy with Robbie and is having prescription drug issues.  Jeremy filed for divorce I believe, but I don't know if he is going to go through with it.  This is the latest article I found:

http://www.inquisitr.com/1718030/te...y-calvert-may-not-be-back-together-after-all/

Maybe this will teach her to not move so fast with guys?  I mean, she's going to be a two-time divorcee with three kids before her 23rd birthday.


----------



## beekmanhill

TokyoBound said:


> Leah's having some drama in her life.  According to In Touch, she cheated on Jeremy with Robbie and is having prescription drug issues.  Jeremy filed for divorce I believe, but I don't know if he is going to go through with it.  This is the latest article I found:
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/1718030/te...y-calvert-may-not-be-back-together-after-all/
> 
> Maybe this will teach her to not move so fast with guys?  I mean, she's going to be a two-time divorcee with three kids before her 23rd birthday.



They have so much drama in their very young lives. How did Leah have time to have an affair?  I feel sorry for her kids.


----------



## TokyoBound

beekmanhill said:


> They have so much drama in their very young lives. How did Leah have time to have an affair?  I feel sorry for her kids.



I know, right?  She has three kids, one of the with special needs.  She must be doing this when they are at her mother's, or when Corey has his visitation with the twins.

The sad part is that Robbie is the guy she cheated on Corey with.  She just can't quit this guy, and he seems like the biggest loser ever.  He also has a prescription drug issue.

And I hope this isn't true, but it's also being said that she stole money from Ali's trust fund:

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/12/leah-messer-swipes-money-daughters-trust-fund/


----------



## beekmanhill

TokyoBound said:


> I know, right?  She has three kids, one of the with special needs.  She must be doing this when they are at her mother's, or when Corey has his visitation with the twins.
> 
> The sad part is that Robbie is the guy she cheated on Corey with.  She just can't quit this guy, and he seems like the biggest loser ever.  He also has a prescription drug issue.
> 
> And I hope this isn't true, but it's also being said that she stole money from Ali's trust fund:
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2014/12/leah-messer-swipes-money-daughters-trust-fund/



That is a disgrace.  I hope Corey follows through on getting custody.  He seems responsible, and so do his parents


----------



## pursegrl12

I heard Tyler and what's her face had Carly 2.0


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> I heard Tyler and what's her face had Carly 2.0



Now that their careers have been established.


----------



## jadise

2nd baby on the way for Maci.

http://m.etonline.com/news/155698_teen_mom_maci_bookout_pregnant_with_baby_no_2/


----------



## pursegrl12

Who hasn't had a second child yet??? I'm
Kinda shocked Amber and Farrah haven't to be honest.


----------



## beekmanhill

Nova Reign (Oy!) has come into the world.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...er-baltierra-name-baby-girl-nova-reign-201521


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> Nova Reign (Oy!) has come into the world.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...er-baltierra-name-baby-girl-nova-reign-201521




Nova Reign &#128551;


----------



## jadise

That name reminds too much of NuvaRing.


----------



## Chanel522

jadise said:


> that name reminds too much of nuvaring.




lol!!!


----------



## TC1

One of the other girls on a different season of 16 & Pregnant named her daughter Nova. I found it odd that Tyler and Caitlyn would use that name in such a small circle of MTV Teen Mom babies.


----------



## Jeneen

Oh bless. NuvaRing. 

I like a Nova and I like Reign but I think it sounds better when you pair an unusual name with more common one. 

Nova Elaine
Reign Elizabeth


----------



## rogersa

Jeneen said:


> Oh bless. NuvaRing.
> 
> I like a Nova and I like Reign but I think it sounds better when you pair an unusual name with more common one.
> 
> Nova Elaine
> Reign Elizabeth




Totally agree. I actually love the sound of reign Elizabeth 
Isn't Reign kourtney Kardashians second sons name or middle name?


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> One of the other girls on a different season of 16 & Pregnant named her daughter Nova. I* found it odd that Tyler and Caitlyn would use that name in such a small circle of MTV Teen Mom babies*.



Doesn't mean they know the other people that have been on the series.


----------



## pixiejenna

pursegrl12 said:


> Who hasn't had a second child yet??? I'm
> Kinda shocked Amber and Farrah haven't to be honest.



I'm glad amber hasn't had another kid she's not in the right place mentally to have the one she has now. Farrah has too much baggage imo and i feel like the kind of guys she would attract wouldn't put up with her cr@p.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> One of the other girls on a different season of 16 & Pregnant named her daughter Nova. I found it odd that Tyler and Caitlyn would use that name in such a small circle of MTV Teen Mom babies.



I remember that one.  She lived in seemingly affluent surroundings, but had a totally deadbeat jerk bf.   She was very cute with short hair.   

Wonder if Kaitlyn felt pressure to do SOMETHING, or else not be on the show.  They couldn't talk about Carly again for 13 weeks, could they?   I know she has her speaking career and all,  but can't imagine that pays all that much.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I remember that one. She lived in seemingly affluent surroundings, but had a totally deadbeat jerk bf. She was very cute with short hair.
> 
> Wonder if Kaitlyn felt pressure to do SOMETHING, or else not be on the show. They couldn't talk about Carly again for 13 weeks, could they? I know she has her speaking career and all, but can't imagine that pays all that much.


 
Her speaking career that is based on her experience being on Teen Mom and giving a child up for adoption is all she had before this second baby. I agree with you that she probably thought...this would help her stay relevant on MTV.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Her speaking career that is based on her experience being on Teen Mom and giving a child up for adoption is all she had before this second baby. I agree with you that she probably thought...this would help her stay relevant on MTV.



Otherwise what would they film her doing?  Sitting on the couch seemed to be her primary activity.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Otherwise what would they film her doing?  Sitting on the couch seemed to be her primary activity.



How about taking her a$$ to school, get an education and a career. They said they wanted to finish High School, go to college and have legit careers, yet she nor Tyler seem to want to actually do the work. They want to hop on every reality show, that will take them and make quick money. They can't possibly be making real money from speaking engagements. They are two kids who had a baby and gave her up for adoption - big deal. Millions of people give their kids up for adoption. Now, if they gave up their baby, fought to finish school, fought to get into college, fought to get a career and out of the trailer park; THAT would be something to speak about and encourage others to strive for. 

I knew from day one, the point of this show IMO, would back fire. This show was suppose to teach kids that being a teenage parent is not something to be proud of and not cute. Instead, they keep finding these stupid girls/boys who get pregnant, try to get a reality tv pay check and then keep having babies they can't afford.

Last night I watched 20min of a "Where Are They Now". Not one of these girls have learned from their mistakes and made something of themselves. Some got GED's and almost all of them are on public assistance. One dingbat, had her baby at 16/17 (baby's father died while she was pregnant), meets another guy, marries him after 6 months of dating, gets pregnant again and is now getting a divorce. She is only 19yrs old, living on food stamps and the first child has medical issues. I was so turned ff, I turned the channel.


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> Last night I watched 20min of a "Where Are They Now". Not one of these girls have learned from their mistakes and made something of themselves. Some got GED's and almost all of them are on public assistance. One dingbat, had her baby at 16/17 (baby's father died while she was pregnant), meets another guy, marries him after 6 months of dating, gets pregnant again and is now getting a divorce. She is only 19yrs old, living on food stamps and the first child has medical issues. I was so turned ff, I turned the channel.




I think that's the point of the show. To show how hard it is and how your life will suck if have a baby at that young of an age. If I were in high school, I think I'd take that away from the show vs thinking it would be great to be a teen mom reality tv star.


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> I think that's the point of the show. To show how hard it is and how your life will suck if have a baby at that young of an age. If I were in high school, I think I'd take that away from the show vs thinking it would be great to be a teen mom reality tv star.



If that is what they were hoping for, then these girls should not be getting paid. All money should go into a trust for the kids, that the mothers/fathers have no access to. Instead, they are going around buying cars, fancy clothes and partying.

I recall MTV found out, there were a few girls they had on the show, that purposely got pregnant in hopes of getting on the show. I recall there was a girl that had twin boys, who they later found out, from her family and the babies' father got pregnant on purpose (so she could be famous like the first season girls). When MTV found out, they stopped her from joining the new Teen Mom cast. This happened after the first set of girls salaries were leaked to the media (when i stopped watching).


----------



## Carson123

Ok a small, few dumb girls wanted to get on the show. I'm sure the vast majority did not. On EVERY SINGLE reunion show, dr drew always notes how teenage pregnancy rates have dropped since show started.  I've been watching from the beginning. Not something I'm proud of - not sure why I can't stop watching. Kind of like a train wreck I suppose. &#128516;


----------



## beekmanhill

Just in case you thought Farrah was out of the news:

https://www.yahoo.com/style/warning-farrah-abrahams-lip-implantations-are-107414425783.html


----------



## Jeneen

Oh sweet lord.


----------



## Megs

beekmanhill said:


> Just in case you thought Farrah was out of the news:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/style/warning-farrah-abrahams-lip-implantations-are-107414425783.html



I saw this today. I feel like she did something on purpose to get attention for it (not a novel idea at all for her) because she herself is the one that shared it on Twitter. I just can't.


----------



## beekmanhill

Megs said:


> I saw this today. I feel like she did something on purpose to get attention for it (not a novel idea at all for her) because she herself is the one that shared it on Twitter. I just can't.



You know I had the same feeling.  The show is going to start and she is not on it.  She has to get attention somewhere.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> If that is what they were hoping for, then these girls should not be getting paid. All money should go into a trust for the kids, that the mothers/fathers have no access to. Instead, they are going around buying cars, fancy clothes and partying.
> 
> I recall MTV found out, there were a few girls they had on the show, that purposely got pregnant in hopes of getting on the show. I recall there was a girl that had twin boys, who they later found out, from her family and the babies' father got pregnant on purpose (so she could be famous like the first season girls). When MTV found out, they stopped her from joining the new Teen Mom cast. This happened after the first set of girls salaries were leaked to the media (when i stopped watching).



I think if they had just left it at 16 & Pregnant it would have been a better lesson. Instead they came up with Teen Mom, so these kids that are growing up in the Kardashian Reality TV generation think "Oh that's how I'll get famous." Hence the reason you had kids getting pregnant on purpose. One of the girls on one of the seasons (Teen Mom 3 maybe?) lives in my podunk town in Wyoming and as far as I know she's not really doing anything with her life. On her original 16 & Pregnant she had big plans to move to Denver and go to school. Hasn't happened. They think they are going to get on TV, get famous, and life will be great. They are too young and stupid to realize that life is different and HARD after you have a baby.

ETA Sorry I lied - I just checked her FB page and she is living in Salt Lake working as a banker at Discover.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> I think if they had just left it at 16 & Pregnant it would have been a better lesson. Instead they came up with Teen Mom, so these kids that are growing up in the Kardashian Reality TV generation think "Oh that's how I'll get famous." Hence the reason you had kids getting pregnant on purpose. One of the girls on one of the seasons (Teen Mom 3 maybe?) lives in my podunk town in Wyoming and as far as I know she's not really doing anything with her life. On her original 16 & Pregnant she had big plans to move to Denver and go to school. Hasn't happened. They think they are going to get on TV, get famous, and life will be great. They are too young and stupid to realize that life is different and HARD after you have a baby.
> 
> ETA Sorry I lied - I just checked her FB page and she is living in Salt Lake working as a banker at Discover.



I agree, except I did enjoy seeing the progression of their lives over time.  I can understand though that young unhappy girls get the message that getting pregnant gets them out of the parents house, and maybe magically gets them a new car and new apartment.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I feel like Catelynn got pregnant to keep Tyler around. Idk why though he treats her like crap every problem is always her fault he acts like he's some prize and she's lucky to have him around. Yuck just don't like him at all.


----------



## TokyoBound

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I feel like Catelynn got pregnant to keep Tyler around. Idk why though he treats her like crap every problem is always her fault he acts like he's some prize and she's lucky to have him around. Yuck just don't like him at all.



I think he resents her because he wanted out of that relationship so bad, but always got sucked back in due to guilt issues over Carly.  I was sad to hear they had another kid, because they are really toxic for one another.


----------



## labelwhore04

Anyone watch the premiere? The only thing i could think of the whole episode is when is Tyler gonna come out of the closet already?? Like that man is not straight, and i feel bad for Catelynn.

Bentley and Leah are adorable though. Leah really seems like the sweetest little girl. Even though Amber hasn't been there for her, Leah is still is soo sweet to her and loving. I hope she keeps that part of her personality as she grows up. Bentley seems like a little troublemaker but he's still so cute. Ryan is the same douche as he was in the first seasons, some things never change.


----------



## Bentley1

I watched and it was sort
Of boring for me to be honest. I kept wondering where Farrah was, then they addressed it at the end. I think she'll be more entertaining.
Tyler is a weird guy. Ryan has
Gotten even worse, If that's possible. He is extremely angry and mean. 
Wonder how long before Gary and Amber get back together. I feel bad for his current Gf, she seems really sweet and like she's waiting to get married and settle down. That's not going to happen with Gary. 
Hope the season gets more interesting.


----------



## Jeneen

Dammit Gary is back on TV! Hilarity ensues.


----------



## pursegrl12

Jeneen said:


> Dammit Gary is back on TV! Hilarity ensues.




He's one deep breath away from a heart attack......


----------



## br00kelynx

Tyler's eyebrows are 20x better than Catelynn's..That arch!


----------



## Bentley1

br00kelynx said:


> Tyler's eyebrows are 20x better than Catelynn's..That arch!



lol, he should give her a hand with hers.


----------



## Carson123

pursegrl12 said:


> He's one deep breath away from a heart attack......




Lol


----------



## beekmanhill

I couldn't make it through the show.   I had a good laugh when Catelynn and tyler talked about "getting my degree."  What exactly has been stopping them for the last five years?   Guess they have all lived off the fat of the land from MTV.   They are so proud of their own house, etc., but they really did nothing to earn that.  It was essentially luck of the draw for being chosen for the show.  

Bentley is adorable.  Ryan is such a sullen jerk.  But,  I'm just not interested in this gang.   I hope Amber stays clean.


----------



## Jeneen

pursegrl12 said:


> He's one deep breath away from a heart attack......




I know. It's hard to see someone so young, so unhealthy. Sweet Leah needs healthy parents.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope Tyler and Catelynn feed the baby more than just pizza - ya'll know these two love some pizza.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope Tyler and Catelynn feed the baby more than just pizza - ya'll know these two love some pizza.




I about died when their scene opened up with them eating Subway!!! Fancy, fancy....


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> I about died when their scene opened up with them eating Subway!!! Fancy, fancy....



Yup, I noted that too.  And everyone lazing on their leather couches.


----------



## Jeneen

beekmanhill said:


> Yup, I noted that too.  And everyone lazing on their leather couches.




I'm totally lazing on a leather couch right now. Calling myself out. Plus I love pizza. And maybe Ty can help me out with my eyebrows too!


----------



## beekmanhill

Jeneen said:


> I'm totally lazing on a leather couch right now. Calling myself out. Plus I love pizza. And maybe Ty can help me out with my eyebrows too!



There is something very annoying about C and T.  They somehow feel superior to the others, and are always bragging about themselves.

Wonder how many of them will be so upset that they will leave the show when Farrah comes on.  My guess, none.


----------



## Jeneen

beekmanhill said:


> There is something very annoying about C and T.  They somehow feel superior to the others, and are always bragging about themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many of them will be so upset that they will leave the show when Farrah comes on.  My guess, none.




I don't understand why they didn't 
Pursue their degrees in the last few years? What were they doing? You can take some Gen Ed classes online, right?


----------



## beekmanhill

Jeneen said:


> I don't understand why they didn't
> Pursue their degrees in the last few years? What were they doing? You can take some Gen Ed classes online, right?



All I know is I cannot listen to them talk about the degrees they are going to get for a whole other season.  Shut up with the pretense that you have any interests in life other than fast food.


----------



## TC1

Well, at least this season they're all lazing on their couches intead of in their unmade beds.


----------



## pursegrl12

and how giddy was Tyler talking about "announcing" the pregnancy on Twitter and Facebook.....slow your roll Ms. Thang....

and am I the only one who CANNOT in the ENTIRE universe picture those two having...well....you know.....


----------



## absolutpink

Maci - I like Maci, I really do, but I'm not sure how I feel about her being pregnant again. It seems like she just keeps latching on to new guys.

Catelyn & Tyler - I agree with Tyler being a little off, I'm not sure if he's gay or if it's something else, but it's weird.

Amber - Leah is such a sweet little girl, I hope she stays that way. I feel for Gary and think he's doing a decent job taking care of her. Amber I hope can stay sober, and find some friends. 

Farrah - I just don't know where to go with her, I just hope she's being a good mom to her little one.


----------



## Bentley1

Why are Tyler and Catelynn the only ones ever shown eating??? I mean we never even see Gary have a meal, but EVERY episode, there's T & C....eating fast food while talking about getting their "degrees."


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Why are Tyler and Catelynn the only ones ever shown eating??? I mean we never even see Gary have a meal, but EVERY episode, there's T & C....eating fast food while talking about getting their "degrees."



Munchies??


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Munchies??




Lol, could be why!


----------



## Sweetpea83

You guys are cracking me up with these comments..might have to look for the episode to watch tonight, lol!


----------



## michellem

pursegrl12 said:


> He's one deep breath away from a heart attack......



Girl, I about died when I read this &#9786;&#65039;
He gets bigger every time I see him! It really is incredibly sad that he's so unhealthy because he seems like a good dad!


----------



## michellem

Bentley1 said:


> Why are Tyler and Catelynn the only ones ever shown eating??? I mean we never even see Gary have a meal, but EVERY episode, there's T & C....eating fast food while talking about getting their "degrees."



I know, right?! We've been hearing about these "degrees" forevvvvveeerrr!


----------



## michie

I was bored as hell watching that show. I did enjoy seeing Bennntley, tho.

So...

Maci...I like Maci. She's my fave, but I have to agree with the poster who said she latches on to men faster than a newborn and a tit. IDGI. She comes from a good home, dad in the picture and she is still looking for love with all these guys. 

Tyler and Catelyn...LAWD. Tyler, come out of the closet, you wanksta. They both still dress like they did when the show premiered, too. Walmart fashions for Catelyn and Tyler in Sean John and snapbacks. WTF?

Amber and Gaaaary...he def needs to lose that extra Gary. Amber is somewhat my second fave, I guess. I'm really rooting for her. I'm glad her life seems somewhat normal now. Someone update me, tho. I was in and out of watching, so why did Amber's friend (?) ask for the mic to be removed in the nail spa?

Farrah...she's a trainwreck and a fame-chaser. Her kid is gonna be 50 shades of fkucedd up with her as a mother, no doubt.


----------



## Carson123

michellem said:


> Girl, I about died when I read this [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> He gets bigger every time I see him! It really is incredibly sad that he's so unhealthy because he seems like a good dad!




I actually thought Gary looked like he lost a little weight. 

It's sad - someone his size could do something simple like stop drinking soda and walk around the block a couples times a week, and would drop a ton of weight very quickly.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jeneen said:


> I don't understand why they didn't
> Pursue their degrees in the last few years? What were they doing? You can take some Gen Ed classes online, right?



There is no reason.   I think once the camera light goes on C&T think "oh, we better mention how we are going to get our education when this and that and the other thing is finished. Now, lets grab a coke and pizza."

I must be the only person in the world who doesn't get the gay vibe from Tyler.

Oh, another thing I found interesting this year.  The cameras are in the scene a lot, and things like Amber's friendship with the producer are made evident.  There were several mentions of "starting filming."   I guess the truth is out now, they are on camera.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> There is no reason.   I think once the camera light goes on C&T think "oh, we better mention how we are going to get our education when this and that and the other thing is finished. Now, lets grab a coke and pizza."
> 
> 
> 
> I must be the only person in the world who doesn't get the gay vibe from Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, another thing I found interesting this year.  The cameras are in the scene a lot, and things like Amber's friendship with the producer are made evident.  There were several mentions of "starting filming."   I guess the truth is out now, they are on camera.




LOL about T & C "let's grab a coke and pizza." [emoji28]

Yes, glad you mentioned the camera crew! I was actually distracted by them being in the scenes so much, both in the background  and actually chit chatting with Maci and Amber. Not a fan of it, not sure why they're doing that so much this season. Are they wanting air time too?


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> LOL about T & C "let's grab a coke and pizza." [emoji28]
> 
> Yes, glad you mentioned the camera crew! I was actually distracted by them being in the scenes so much, both in the background  and actually chit chatting with Maci and Amber. Not a fan of it, not sure why they're doing that so much this season. Are they wanting air time too?



Haha.  They did that on Real World this season too, at least the two episodes I watched.  I guess it brings the "reality" factor into more focus.   Maybe its a new producer wanting to show things differently.   It doesn't bother me, in fact it is a reminder that a camera crew is always with them, and they are aware of it.   

And if series is as boring as episode one was, I'll be tuning out soon anyway.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> Haha.  They did that on Real World this season too, at least the two episodes I watched.  I guess it brings the "reality" factor into more focus.   Maybe its a new producer wanting to show things differently.   It doesn't bother me, in fact it is a reminder that a camera crew is always with them, and they are aware of it.
> 
> 
> 
> And if series is as boring as episode one was, I'll be tuning out soon anyway.




It was surprisingly really boring. I'm usually at least mildly entertained, but they just weren't keeping my interest at all.  As annoying as Farrah is, I'm relying on her to bring some drama.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> It was surprisingly really boring. I'm usually at least mildly entertained, but they just weren't keeping my interest at all.  As annoying as Farrah is, I'm relying on her to bring some drama.



I'm wondering if that is why they brought Farrah in.  MTV may have done some filming and realized there was nothing there to justify a whole season.   There is ALWAYS something with Farrah.  Sorta like Janelle.  

Bottom line, these are boring people.  They don't seem to have hobbies, activities, interests, JOBS,  anything.  When they have a small child, its interesting to see the child and the interaction, but now the kids are older, in school and we see how dull their lives are.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I was bored as hell watching that show. I did enjoy seeing Bennntley, tho.
> 
> So...
> 
> Maci...I like Maci. She's my fave, but I have to agree with the poster who said she latches on to men faster than a newborn and a tit. IDGI. She comes from a good home, dad in the picture and she is still looking for love with all these guys.
> 
> Tyler and Catelyn...LAWD. Tyler, come out of the closet, you wanksta. They both still dress like they did when the show premiered, too. Walmart fashions for Catelyn and Tyler in Sean John and snapbacks. WTF?
> 
> Amber and Gaaaary...he def needs to lose that extra Gary. Amber is somewhat my second fave, I guess. I'm really rooting for her. I'm glad her life seems somewhat normal now. Someone update me, tho. I was in and out of watching, so why did Amber's friend (?) ask for the mic to be removed in the nail spa?
> 
> Farrah...she's a trainwreck and a fame-chaser. Her kid is gonna be 50 shades of fkucedd up with her as a mother, no doubt.


 
I want Amber to win, because lordt knows that girls been trough it.  But she and Gary, made one beautiful baby.  


Catelynn and Tyler - just stuck in trailer trash looserville....  Tyler - the door is wide open brotha, step on out that closet.  


Farrah - no comment.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Why is Ryan so damn angry? He's got an adorable little boy. Also he always finding this girlfriends who feel they need to have input on Maci...


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> I'm wondering if that is why they brought Farrah in.  MTV may have done some filming and realized there was nothing there to justify a whole season.   There is ALWAYS something with Farrah.  Sorta like Janelle.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, these are boring people.  They don't seem to have hobbies, activities, interests, JOBS,  anything.  When they have a small child, its interesting to see the child and the interaction, but now the kids are older, in school and we see how dull their lives are.




They really don't have anything going on I. Their lives. It's hard to get back into their story lines a couple of years later when, as you said, the kids are older and the storyline now revolves around the moms. 
I'm 100% certain they brought Farrah back bc these 3 just weren't cutting it. I forget where I saw a clip of the producers telling Farrah they wanted her back bc they started filming and realized they needed her back & the show wasn't working without her.
Pretty sure they knew the other 3 were too dull to carry the show without her.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> They really don't have anything going on I. Their lives. It's hard to get back into their story lines a couple of years later when, as you said, the kids are older and the storyline now revolves around the moms.
> I'm 100% certain they brought Farrah back bc these 3 just weren't cutting it. I forget where I saw a clip of the producers telling Farrah they wanted her back bc they started filming and realized they needed her back & the show wasn't working without her.
> Pretty sure they knew the other 3 were too dull to carry the show without her.



A season's worth of "what will we name the baby," and "when shall we release the story on Twitter" is not going to cut it for me.

I agree on Farrah.   Can't stand her, but she always brings drama.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> A season's worth of "what will we name the baby," and "when shall we release the story on Twitter" is not going to cut it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on Farrah.   Can't stand her, but she always brings drama.




Yeah, I for see a season full of:

T&C eating fast food while discussing baby names and their "degrees."

Amber & Gary tinkering with the idea
Of getting back together & bickering on the phone. Meanwhile, Amber brings up going to prison every chance she gets. 

Maci & Ryan sending the same old texts back & forth (same ones as season 1) bickering over picking/dropping Bentley off, Ryan throwing his tantrums while maci shacks up with BF number #3. 

Farrah verbally abusing her parents, throwing fits while trying to shove down everyone's throat how independent and together she is. 

The moms from Teen Mom 2 had much more interesting storylines, imo. I Would rather watch them.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, I for see a season full of:
> 
> T&C eating fast food while discussing baby names and their "degrees."
> 
> Amber & Gary tinkering with the idea
> Of getting back together & bickering on the phone. Meanwhile, Amber brings up going to prison every chance she gets.
> 
> Maci & Ryan sending the same old texts back & forth (same ones as season 1) bickering over picking/dropping Bentley off, Ryan throwing his tantrums while maci shacks up with BF number #3.
> 
> Farrah verbally abusing her parents, throwing fits while trying to shove down everyone's throat how independent and together she is.
> 
> The moms from Teen Mom 2 had much more interesting storylines, imo. I Would rather watch them.



Agree,  somehow when the show came on I was wondering about the status of Ali (??), the twin with the form of MS, and I hate to admit, Janelle.  I like Chelsea too, and her dad.    When I saw this gang, I was so disappointed, except for Binntley

Is Amber going to pull the "I feel like getting high" card every time she doesn't get her way ?  .


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Why is Ryan so damn angry? He's got an adorable little boy. Also he always finding this girlfriends who feel they need to have input on Maci...



Ryan bugs me.  He also has very supportive parents who have taken the child care load off him.  They seem to be middle class, so financial issues aren't a problem either.   He has absolutely nothing to be angry about.  His mother seems like a doll.  

Maci seems to have matured a bit, but I think its so harmful for Binntley to have men coming and going in her life all the time.   He's got to get confused and sure learns the wrong patterns for later in life.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> Agree,  somehow when the show came on I was wondering about the status of Ali (??), the twin with the form of MS, and I hate to admit, Janelle.  I like Chelsea too, and her dad.    When I saw this gang, I was so disappointed, except for Binntley
> 
> 
> 
> Is Amber going to pull the "I feel like getting high" card every time she doesn't get her way ?  .




I enjoyed all the Teen Mom 2 story lines as well, wonder when they'll all be back. They all had a lot of different things going on in their lives that kept my interest. 

Yeah, I think Amber is going to talk about how stressful prison was and bring up wanting to get high on every episode.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

beekmanhill said:


> Ryan bugs me.  He also has very supportive parents who have taken the child care load off him.  They seem to be middle class, so financial issues aren't a problem either.   He has absolutely nothing to be angry about.  His mother seems like a doll.
> 
> 
> 
> Maci seems to have matured a bit, but I think its so harmful for Binntley to have men coming and going in her life all the time.   He's got to get confused and sure learns the wrong patterns for later in life.




She hasn't had tons of serious relationships though just Kyle and now Taylor. Ryan has been all over the place and introduces Bentley to everyone he dates. Also I think living with his grandparents almost half the time is making Bentley a little bratty.


----------



## beekmanhill

zakksmommy1984 said:


> She hasn't had tons of serious relationships though just Kyle and now Taylor. Ryan has been all over the place and introduces Bentley to everyone he dates. Also I think living with his grandparents almost half the time is making Bentley a little bratty.



True, the grandparents spoil him a bit much.  And Maci has been more responsible than Ryan.


----------



## Bentley1

zakksmommy1984 said:


> She hasn't had tons of serious relationships though just Kyle and now Taylor. Ryan has been all over the place and introduces Bentley to everyone he dates. Also I think living with his grandparents almost half the time is making Bentley a little bratty.




I find Bentley to be bratty too. 

Did maci ever discuss why she and Kyle broke up?


----------



## labelwhore04

beekmanhill said:


> Ryan bugs me.  He also has very supportive parents who have taken the child care load off him.  They seem to be middle class, so financial issues aren't a problem either.   He has absolutely nothing to be angry about.  His mother seems like a doll.
> 
> Maci seems to have matured a bit, but I think its so harmful for Binntley to have men coming and going in her life all the time.   He's got to get confused and sure learns the wrong patterns for later in life.



I think Ryans parents spoiled him and that's why he is the way he is now. I agree his parents seem sweet but maybe that's the problem. And what about Ryan bringing all these new girlfriends around Bentley? It's always a double standard. Dads shouldn't be bringing random women around their kids either.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> I find Bentley to be bratty too.
> 
> Did maci ever discuss why she and Kyle broke up?



I really liked Kyle. I was rooting for them! He seemed so sweet and he was great with Bentley.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> I really liked Kyle. I was rooting for them! He seemed so sweet and he was great with Bentley.




I liked Kyle too, he was very sweet and easy going. That's why I was surprised to see her with another guy, although this guy seems nice and easy going as well. Both are polar opposites to Ryan's mean spirited, uptight nastiness. 

Wonder what happened to his GF than he was so serious with, I think her name was Dallas?


----------



## Megs

Bentley1 said:


> I liked Kyle too, he was very sweet and easy going. That's why I was surprised to see her with another guy, although this guy seems nice and easy going as well. Both are polar opposites to Ryan's mean spirited, uptight nastiness.
> 
> Wonder what happened to his GF than he was so serious with, I think her name was Dallas?



Dall**i**s 

Yep, she's gone!


----------



## michie

zakksmommy1984 said:


> She hasn't had tons of serious relationships though just Kyle and now Taylor. Ryan has been all over the place and introduces Bentley to everyone he dates. Also I think living with his grandparents almost half the time is making Bentley a little bratty.



She's had more than those 2 relationships. Now, as far as Bentley being introduced to them, I don't know. For sure, there was a different Kyle and definitely someone before this new guy. Not to mention, she was living with Kyle at one point, too. Her and Ryan both have been all over the place between the relationships and Ryan really not spending time with Bentley.


----------



## Bentley1

Megs said:


> Dall**i**s
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, she's gone!




[emoji1]lol


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> I think Ryans parents spoiled him and that's why he is the way he is now. I agree his parents seem sweet but maybe that's the problem. And what about Ryan bringing all these new girlfriends around Bentley? It's always a double standard. Dads shouldn't be bringing random women around their kids either.



Oh, I agree completely.  I think Ryan is all around deadbeat.


----------



## Jeneen

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, I agree completely.  I think Ryan is all around deadbeat.




He just seems angry about life. He has a beautiful son, loving parents... Pull it together Ryan.


----------



## TokyoBound

Bentley1 said:


> I find Bentley to be bratty too.
> 
> Did maci ever discuss why she and Kyle broke up?



I read that he cheated on her, the idiot.  It was in a recent article about her promoting the show in In Touch.


----------



## Bentley1

Ryan is definitely on something. He is behaving like a tweaker, he's lost weight, his skin looks terrible, his cheeks/eyes look sunken in, he's antsy, picking at his skin, twitchy, angry, impatient, unfocused, snapping/picking at Bentley for every little thing, etc. . I'm guessing meth. He's not well.


----------



## MKB0925

Bentley1 said:


> Ryan is definitely on something. He is behaving like a tweaker, he's lost weight, his skin looks terrible, his cheeks/eyes look sunken in, he's antsy, picking at his skin, twitchy, angry, impatient, unfocused, snapping/picking at Bentley for every little thing, etc. . I'm guessing meth. He's not well.



I agree..something is definitely going on with him.  He seems so on edge.


Every time they show Gary...I am so grossed out by him. He is so unhealthy..

Also Caitlin and Tyler finding out she was preg then they are figuring out school plans etc...they should have had that all figured out before they started to try for a baby again.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

There are times where Bentley looks afraid of Ryan


----------



## Carson123

I couldn't tell in the last episode whether Ryan's dad was angry at Ryan for leaving or at Bentley for saying Maci's house is his real home


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Ryan is definitely on something. He is behaving like a tweaker, he's lost weight, his skin looks terrible, his cheeks/eyes look sunken in, he's antsy, picking at his skin, twitchy, angry, impatient, unfocused, snapping/picking at Bentley for every little thing, etc. . I'm guessing meth. He's not well.




Yeah, I wondered about that.  I noticed last week he'd lost his boyish good looks.  This week it was more obvious.


----------



## TC1

Tyler pouting that the baby was a girl was ridiculous. They sit there and sync their Instgram posts all day?. Wow, how about get a job??
I think Ryan's dad was mad at the way Ryan treats Bentley..both Ryan's parents seem to get along with Maci because they know their son is a deadbeat dad.


----------



## Bentley1

Carson123 said:


> I couldn't tell in the last episode whether Ryan's dad was angry at Ryan for leaving or at Bentley for saying Maci's house is his real home




He was mad at Ryan for the way he reacted after Bentley made that comment. He abruptly got up and left, his whole behavior towards Bentley is very cold, dry and angry. 

His dad said "he was over it," Bentley said "over what my daddy," and the mom told the dad to basically stop. Ryan's parents are very good to Bentley, they are upset w how Ryan is behaving & I'm sure there is a lot more that we are not seeing on the show, such as Ryan's possible drug use, imo.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> He was mad at Ryan for the way he reacted after Bentley made that comment. He abruptly got up and left, his whole behavior towards Bentley is very cold, dry and angry.
> 
> His dad said "he was over it," Bentley said "over what my daddy," and the mom told the dad to basically stop. Ryan's parents are very good to Bentley, they are upset w how Ryan is behaving & I'm sure there is a lot more that we are not seeing on the show, such as Ryan's possible drug use, imo.



And Ryan found it so hard to be on camera, but I'm sure he likes the check.

I laughed when Catelynn said if she wanted a pizza she was going to have one.  Since when hasn't she had her pizza?  Tyler seemed to have grasped a bit more about nutrition.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> And Ryan found it so hard to be on camera, but I'm sure he likes the check.
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed when Catelynn said if she wanted a pizza she was going to have one.  Since when hasn't she had her pizza?  Tyler seemed to have grasped a bit more about nutrition.




Yeah, Ryan's not well. I wonder what his job
Is that he's constantly talking about. He is always running off to it in the middle of the day and missing out on time with Bentley. It just seems fake. 

Lol, Catelynn had to bring up pizza again. And I laughed when they were shown eating yet again, but at least it was "healthier" compared to their usual junk food. Seems like Tyler is wanting to slow down her weight gain during this pregnancy and she's not happy about it.


----------



## michie

I legit LMAO when that girl mentioned pizza because I thought of y'all...


----------



## pink1

Ryan definitely looks like he is on something.  Wasn't he in a car accident too?  Or maybe I'm thinking of Adam from the other Teen Mom.  Ryan seemed to be limping and having a hard time  walking around.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> And Ryan found it so hard to be on camera, but I'm sure he likes the check.
> 
> I laughed when Catelynn said if she wanted a pizza she was going to have one.  *Since when hasn't she had her pizza?*  Tyler seemed to have grasped a bit more about nutrition.



and not for nothing but she ain't just having one slice...just sayin.....



Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, Ryan's not well. I wonder what his job
> Is that he's constantly talking about. *He is always running off to it in the middle of the day *and missing out on time with Bentley. It just seems fake.
> 
> Lol, Catelynn had to bring up pizza again. And I laughed when they were shown eating yet again, but at least it was "healthier" compared to their usual junk food. Seems like Tyler is wanting to slow down her weight gain during this pregnancy and she's not happy about it.



drug dealer?



michie said:


> I legit LMAO when that girl mentioned pizza because I thought of y'all...



I always do too!!!



pink1 said:


> Ryan definitely looks like he is on something.  Wasn't he in a car accident too?  Or maybe I'm thinking of Adam from the other Teen Mom.  Ryan seemed to be limping and having a hard time  walking around.



always bouncing his leg up and down...he gives ME anxiety just watching him!!


----------



## michie

I always did like Ryan's parents. They definitely stepped up and have saved Ryan's selfish a$$ from losing the little bit of time he does spend with that boy.


----------



## Bentley1

Ryan has no sort of bond or relationship with Bentley. He has zero interest in that little boy & is massively resentful of him. As maci has stated any times, he only goes over there to see/spend time with the grandparents. Ryan is almost always gone and when he's there, he is either ignoring Bentley or treating him like a dog. I see the time spent w Ryan more damaging then helpful. Best he go to his "job" and do his drugs away from Bentley. He's a POS.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bentley1 said:


> Ryan has no sort of bond or relationship with Bentley. He has zero interest in that little boy & is massively resentful of him. As maci has stated any times, he only goes over there to see/spend time with the grandparents. Ryan is almost always gone and when he's there, he is either ignoring Bentley or treating him like a dog. I see the time spent w Ryan more damaging then helpful. Best he go to his "job" and do his drugs away from Bentley. *He's a POS*.


 
Ita!


----------



## dr.pepper

Is that man Ryan's bio father? Does anyone remember? 

The man wanted to beat Ryan's butt when Ryan burnt off on them at the restaurant. His mother telling him to hug Bentley when he announced he had to go to work?! UGH!!!


----------



## michie

That I know of, that is Ryan's biological father.


----------



## labelwhore04

Glitterandstuds said:


> There are times where Bentley looks afraid of Ryan



I noticed that too, and the hug that he gave Bentley in the restaurant was very telling. Bentley didn't look comfortable hugging Ryan at all, it was sad. They seem to have no relationship, despite Bentley spending all that time at the grandparents house.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> Ryan has no sort of bond or relationship with Bentley. He has zero interest in that little boy & is massively resentful of him. As maci has stated any times, he only goes over there to see/spend time with the grandparents. Ryan is almost always gone and when he's there, he is either ignoring Bentley or treating him like a dog. I see the time spent w Ryan more damaging then helpful. Best he go to his "job" and do his drugs away from Bentley. He's a POS.



Yes! That's a great way to describe how he treats Bentley, like a dog, barking at him and being snippy. Does he not realize that Bentley is a human being? He must be one of those people that thinks kids are stupid and don't have feelings. He's damaging his own son and doesn't even realize it. Bentley will remember ALL of this when he's older. Kids don't forget stuff like that.


----------



## Sariwoo

Ok where do I start with this? 

Catelynn and Tyler - you know, I was really rooting for them. I can't imagine giving your baby up for adoption at such a young age, and I admired them for it. However this season is just reiterating for me how immature they are. They try for a baby, get pregnant, and then OOPS WAIT we were gonna get married!!! You didn't think about that before?! Like...what?! 

Maci - I've always liked her and she seems to have her sh*t together. Ryan on the other hand is a total mess, I feel SO bad for Bentley. Even when Ryan left their lunch in the second episode to go to "work" you saw Bentley was so excited to see him leave. Like someone mentioned before, I think he's on something. And his girlfriend pisses me off and is equally as annoying. 

Amber - She's trying to be a good mom and I can appreciate that. Going to prison must have been tough, and I'm happy to see she's working hard on the road to recovery. She seems to have a very good bond with Leah, (by the way does the name Leah Leann bother anyone else? I feel like it's too similar of a name...) but overall I think with guidance she will be ok. 

Farrah - No comment, she's a mess. 

Just my opinions.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Yes! That's a great way to describe how he treats Bentley, like a dog, barking at him and being snippy. Does he not realize that Bentley is a human being? He must be one of those people that thinks kids are stupid and don't have feelings. He's damaging his own son and doesn't even realize it. Bentley will remember ALL of this when he's older. Kids don't forget stuff like that.




Definitely causing a lot of damage to poor Bentley! And now that Ryan is on some sort of drug, imo, he's only grown more impatient and mean towards Bentley. He's too far gone in his own world to realize the harm he's causing and IF he ever realizes it, it will be too late. Bentley looks scared of him,
Kids don't forget that type of stuff.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm waiting for 'Dammit Gary!"  if Amber doesn't say that this whole season, it means she's a changed woman - LOL


----------



## AnnanWonderland

I'm waiting for Farrah in this hot mess. Honestly, everything else is just so sad and Maci and Ryan is just the same. :-/


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm waiting for 'Dammit Gary!"  if Amber doesn't say that this whole season, it means she's a changed woman - LOL




I'm crossing my fingers for a "Dammit Gary" this season!! Me and DH Say it to each other all the time!


----------



## br00kelynx

April smoking in the car while Catelynn is pregnant


----------



## kirsten

I was hoping Ambers book was called Dammit Gary! lol


----------



## michie

br00kelynx said:


> April smoking in the car while Catelynn is pregnant



I had to look twice. HORRIBLE.

Ummmm...Tyler, really? These people, again, are not Carly's babysitters until y'all get y'all sh!t together. She is now their daughter and if they don't feel that she should be exposed to the world _by you_, please respect that. Damn. He is so nervy. It's like going to someone's wedding, being asked not to take or post pictures online and then getting upset with them for posting their own pics. WTH!!?!?


----------



## labelwhore04

michie said:


> I had to look twice. HORRIBLE.
> 
> Ummmm...Tyler, really? These people, again, are not Carly's babysitters until y'all get y'all sh!t together. She is now their daughter and if they don't feel that she should be exposed to the world _by you_, please respect that. Damn. He is so nervy. It's like going to someone's wedding, being asked not to take or post pictures online and then getting upset with them for posting their own pics. WTH!!?!?



But they're 100% ok with showing Carly on the show and they went through this entire adoption on TV but they care about a picture posted on social media? I dont get it


----------



## ChanelGirlE

^^ Right, and Tyler mentioned something about them being on the cover of a magazine with Carly!?


----------



## labelwhore04

^I'm sure it's more of a control issue. They probably just don't like the idea of them posting pics and not having any control over it. I doubt their reasoning has anything to do with "privacy" cause then they're just being hypocritical.


----------



## michie

labelwhore04 said:


> But they're 100% ok with showing Carly on the show and they went through this entire adoption on TV but they care about a picture posted on social media? I dont get it



I see it this way: being on the show was something they did to get what they wanted---a child. I can't imagine the desperation they felt and maybe that was just one obstacle to finally getting the child they wanted. However, I still feel that they are the parents now. If they want to talk to magazines, so be it. The kid is theirs. _I really don't think the story is for Catelyn and Tyler to tell anymore._ Catelyn seems to understand that a bit better than Tyler. Maybe an "open adoption" was not the right thing for all parties involved, but Catelyn and Tyler act like they're free to just do whatever with Carly while Brandon and Theresa have been resistant to a lot so far and it's been documented on previous shows.


----------



## labelwhore04

michie said:


> I see it this way: being on the show was something they did to get what they wanted---a child. I can't imagine the desperation they felt and maybe that was just one obstacle to finally getting the child they wanted. However, I still feel that they are the parents now. If they want to talk to magazines, so be it. The kid is theirs. _I really don't think the story is for Catelyn and Tyler to tell anymore._ Catelyn seems to understand that a bit better than Tyler. Maybe an "open adoption" was not the right thing for all parties involved, but Catelyn and Tyler act like they're free to just do whatever with Carly while Brandon and Theresa have been resistant to a lot so far and it's been documented on previous shows.



I definitely agree. I'm not gonna lie it sometimes makes me uncomfortable the way Cate and Ty talk about Carly and the whole situation, like they are the parents, when they're not. They biologically produced her but that's as far as it goes. I love the idea of open adoptions but then sometimes you get birth parents that are a little too clingy, like these two.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I feel bad for Bentley the tears he shed when he heard he was going to Ryan's were heartbreaking. Oh Ryan that kid will hate you even more when he is older


----------



## MKB0925

Glitterandstuds said:


> I feel bad for Bentley the tears he shed when he heard he was going to Ryan's were heartbreaking. Oh Ryan that kid will hate you even more when he is older



I know I felt bad for him too. And when Ryan gets to his parents house he does not even even go into see Bentley, he sits outside and picks his nasty fingernails with a knife. Idiot!


----------



## absolutpink

labelwhore04 said:


> I definitely agree. I'm not gonna lie it sometimes makes me uncomfortable the way Cate and Ty talk about Carly and the whole situation, like they are the parents, when they're not. They biologically produced her but that's as far as it goes. I love the idea of open adoptions but then sometimes you get birth parents that are a little too clingy, like these two.



I agree. I keep thinking about Carly growing up knowing that C&T were discussing her like this. I don't know, I think open adoptions are a great thing but when I see situations like this it makes me think twice. I feel bad for Carly's adoptive parents.


----------



## Carson123

labelwhore04 said:


> But they're 100% ok with showing Carly on the show and they went through this entire adoption on TV but they care about a picture posted on social media? I dont get it





They also agreed to be on 16 and pregnant. I'm sure Brandon and Theresa didn't expect it to go as far as it did with teen mom, teen mom OG, etc

I don't blame them. Carly's their child now and I wouldn't want them posting whatever they feel like. Catelynn's right - they signed away all those rights. 

Tyler acted like a petulant child which just proves again how immature he is. I also love how they think they're adults now at 22 with no jobs, just talking about starting college, and believe they're in a great position to have a baby.


----------



## michie

Tyler is mind-fkcued, honestly. He made a remark to Catelyn last night, I guess about having their "own kid" (nanny nanny boo boo) and Catelyn said something like, "She's not replacing her..."


----------



## Bentley1

I feel like they have to keep talking about Carly bc she's their claim to fame. Tyler especially has this need to attach himself to her for fear that he will lose his audience when Carly is fully out of the picture. He's annoying as hell and infinitely more immature and selfish than even Catelynn. 
She is a lot more realistic about the Carly situation and being open to getting married at the courthouse, whereas he digs his foot in about everything and has to have it his way, no matter how stupid and flawed. He gets on my last nerve.
Oh, and the adoptive parents call the shots now, no matter how hypocritical they are being or how these 2 feel about it.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Bentley1 said:


> I feel like they have to keep talking about Carly bc she's their claim to fame. Tyler especially has this need to attach himself to her for fear that he will lose his audience when Carly is fully out of the picture. He's annoying as hell and infinitely more immature and selfish than even Catelynn.
> She is a lot more realistic about the Carly situation and being open to getting married at the courthouse, whereas he digs his foot in about everything and has to have it his way, no matter how stupid and flawed. He gets on my last nerve.
> Oh, and the adoptive parents call the shots now, no matter how hypocritical they are being or how these 2 feel about it.


 


Yes yes!  I have always felt like Tyler still doesn't really understand what adoption is or means.  And I wanted to come through the tv and slap him when he was giving advice to anyone considering adoption, "choose your parents wisely" while he sits there unemployed.  I really really think he is just not that intelligent.  I was also really sad after that gender reveal party when he was pouting about it not being a boy, and talking about all his hopes and dreams being crushed.  I am hoping now that he will really be a parent that he will understand a little more about what Carly's birth parents are going through.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Is anyone else over Maci letting Ryan make her so upset?  I'm figuring this is just to keep a story going, I just wonder why she is so perplexed that he is such a POS, he's been one since day one and has yet to change his character.  She is so worried about Bently but its obvious Bently knows his Dad is worthless.  I about cried when Ryan's Dad was shaking at the table because he was so mad and Bently wanted to know why he was shaking....I was so sad because you can just see it all over his face he really feels terrible at the yucky human being he has raised.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bentley1 said:


> I feel like they have to keep talking about Carly bc she's their claim to fame. Tyler especially has this need to attach himself to her for fear that he will lose his audience when Carly is fully out of the picture. He's annoying as hell and infinitely more immature and selfish than even Catelynn.
> She is a lot more realistic about the Carly situation and being open to getting married at the courthouse, whereas he digs his foot in about everything and has to have it his way, no matter how stupid and flawed. He gets on my last nerve.
> Oh, and the adoptive parents call the shots now, no matter how hypocritical they are being or how these 2 feel about it.


 I completely agree with this post..


----------



## pixiejenna

Is it me or does it seem like the producers/set hands are a lot more hands on? Mostly with Amber which i think is because she doesn't really have anyone to talk to other than her cousin who've we never seen before.  And Catelynn and Tyler asking for help to bring the crib in, really?! Maybe you should have figured that out before you brought it home. 

I feel bad for Amber i feel like Gary is stringing her along for the fun of it. He has some serious control issues too, not letting Amber keep Leah thd night before she leaves for her book tour was a really dbag move especially because it was prompted by his current gf. Poor Leah didn't want to be filmed with his gf because she didn't want her mom to watch it on tv and get mad at her was so sad. Also the only way she will get go spend more time with her daughter is by going to court, it's pretty obvious Gary isn't going to give her that. I also had no idea Amber wrote a book lol good for her for taking the opportunities when they are available.

I think a part of why Catelynn and Tyler talk so much about Carly is because they have to for the show, it is thier claim to fame. However it is very evident like another poster said Tyler hasn't seemed to wrap his head around what they have done. He still thinks that she's thier kid, biologically yes put in practice no she's not. He doesn't seem to understand that they gave her up and the adoptive parents don't have to do anything they don't want too like send you pictures and updates. I don't know where they live but i feel like if they lived close to them i could see him stalking his own kid. Catelynn seems to understand the finality of what they've done and has every right to be angry with Tyler for posting that video. He's boldly going against the adoptive parents wishes and she knows it's going to result in them being cut off. Also ITA about  Tys comments about picking adoptive parents was ironic being he's a looser with no job and still hasn't gone to school since graduating high school 4 years ago. Catelynn isn't any better she even had a website host donations to start a college fund for her they raised 14000. Where did that money go since she obviously didn't go to school? I also don't get wtf they do all day no jobs and no school I'd be bored out of my mind.

Maci and Ryan are exausting, and poor Bentley is caught in the crossfire. Watching him cry because he  doesn't was to go to his father's is heartbreaking. He'd actually rather be at his grandparents place than his fathers. His parents seem to pick up the slack for him and it looks like they are ready to snap. Why even bother making your kid go to his father's when he's really just going to his grandparents because his father can't be bothered to take care of him, I  don't understand why Maci doesn't get the courts involved at this point, mediation obviously didn't work. If this is how Ryans acting with the cameras around i can only imagine what it's like when he's not on his best behavior. He doesn't seem to give two sh!ts about his son or his well being. His gf also seems to be encouraging this behavior too.  Bentley needs to go to therapy because he is seriously have issues when he gets older because of this.


----------



## michie

Tyler is starting to look more and more like Butch...especially when he's complaining.


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't know about Amber.  It seems she is engaged again IRL, so she's been doing more than we see on TM.  If the school complained that Leah was falling asleep on days after she visited Amber, I wouldn't let her go over on school nights either.  You'd think Amber would understand dicipline after a year or so in jail, but she doesn't.  She sits on the couch and whines about Gary.   Of course I realize that is her "plot" on TM.  But gosh, Amber, get a life other than Gary whining.   Get a job, maybe, go to school maybe.  By job I don't mean book tours.   She needs to do something stable for her future.  

Ryan is terrible.   Wish MTV would not pay him, so we'd see only his parents.  He seems to have a very odd job with very odd hours.

Can't stand Catelynn and Tyler anymore.   What did Tyler say he was going to study?  I forget, oh yeah film production.  What's been stopping him?  So glad he registered at the very last second for one class at a community college.  That will go the way of his EMT training and other aborted pursuits (was it acting?).


----------



## Chanel522

I just caught up on this show the other night and I was completely appalled at how Tyler was acting regarding Carly and Brandon and Theresa not wanting picture of her online. He and Catelynn gave up their rights to her so regardless of what he thinks or believes is appropriate, it doesn't matter. He's not her everyday father. His attitude and laziness is so off putting. He and Catelynn are both so unmotivated and content just "being" that it's really hard to watch. I don't know how you can't have any more determination or drive than they have.

As far as Ryan goes...holy crap, what happened to him?! He hasn't exactly ever been Prince Charming, but he's just terrible this season and his girlfriend seems to be the same kind of pushover dead head chick he usually picks up. Who would think it was funny to hear your boyfriend talk to the mother of his son the way he talks to Maci and who would think it was fine to be over 40 minutes late to pick up your son? He and Shelby are both idiots. No wonder Bentley doesn't want to go over to see Ryan. 

When he was crying about having to go there it made me feel like I wanted to cry honestly. That's awful to see a little kid get so upset about spending time w a parent. Speaks volumes. I can understand Maci being bothered still by Ryan. He's such an a** that it would be very hard to not get bothered by him especially when your child is involved.

Amber is ridiculous and is still just as annoying as she was every other season. All she does is whine and complain and get angry. Gary seems to try to do his best w Leah and honestly I wouldn't let her spend the night w Amber either. She seems so irresponsible and I don't like how she bad mouths Gary in front of Leah or makes underhanded comments. I feel like Amber wants Leah to be her friend and like her better than she likes Gary. Idk...everything about Amber is very immature and annoying.

Am not looking forward to Farrah's return. She's on the same level or lower than Amber and is probably the absolute worst out of all of them. Definitely don't think she needs or deserves any air time at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Shelby had the nerve to laugh when Ryan called Maci an azzhole!!!


Ryan has completely checked out and it's good that Maci is taking the highroad.  Still letting Bentley see his grandparents, because he seems to have so much fun with them.  Whereas he is not happy or even excited to spend time with Ryan.


Tyler and Catelynn - these are the two lazy bums.  I guess they get it from their parents (except Tyler's mother, she seem normal).  They need counseling, serious counseling.  Carly is someone else's daughter.  They currently have an open adoption, which I think in the long run can sometimes cause problems because not everyone is well equipped to handle that type of arrangement.  However, her new parents can terminate that at anytime.


----------



## pursegrl12

Can I just say how much I love Ryan's dad?!?! He was hilarious on the last episode making fun of Ryan...I think he was drunk....


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> I don't know about Amber.  It seems she is engaged again IRL, so she's been doing more than we see on TM.  If the school complained that Leah was falling asleep on days after she visited Amber, I wouldn't let her go over on school nights either.  You'd think Amber would understand dicipline after a year or so in jail, but she doesn't.  She sits on the couch and whines about Gary.   Of course I realize that is her "plot" on TM.  But gosh, Amber, get a life other than Gary whining.   Get a job, maybe, go to school maybe.  By job I don't mean book tours.   She needs to do something stable for her future.
> 
> Ryan is terrible.   Wish MTV would not pay him, so we'd see only his parents.  He seems to have a very odd job with very odd hours.
> 
> Can't stand Catelynn and Tyler anymore.   What did Tyler say he was going to study?  I forget, oh yeah film production.  What's been stopping him?  So glad he registered at the very last second for one class at a community college.  That will go the way of his EMT training and other aborted pursuits (was it acting?).



They showed in the previews that Amber starts dating a old guy (full head of grey hair) and her cousin feaks out about it. They apparently get a dog and he proposes to her. It looked pretty creepy so there's something to look forward to watching.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> They showed in the previews that Amber starts dating a old guy (full head of grey hair) and her cousin feaks out about it. They apparently get a dog and he proposes to her. It looked pretty creepy so there's something to look forward to watching.



Oh dear.  No point in just getting her life together before she makes any big decisions, is there?


----------



## michie

Head "full of grey hair"??? US Weekly (or one of those tabs) said he was 43!!!! OMG lol. This is gonna be soooooo goooooood. 



pursegrl12 said:


> Can I just say how much I love Ryan's dad?!?! He was hilarious on the last episode making fun of Ryan...I think he was drunk....



Maci's mom and Ryan's dad have been my faves since day one. And, since day one, that man has told Ryan that he doesn't need to sh!t his time away because he'll never get precious moments back with Bentley. Such a shame, but glad Bentley at least has Ryan's parents.


----------



## pixiejenna

michie said:


> Head "full of grey hair"??? US Weekly (or one of those tabs) said he was 43!!!! OMG lol. This is gonna be soooooo goooooood.
> 
> 
> 
> Maci's mom and Ryan's dad have been my faves since day one. And, since day one, that man has told Ryan that he doesn't need to sh!t his time away because he'll never get precious moments back with Bentley. Such a shame, but glad Bentley at least has Ryan's parents.



I'm generally not one to be hung up on age. But from the previews it was clear enough he's old enough to be her father and that gives me the creeps. It comes off to me as predatory to me, like he wants someone so young and inexperienced so he can mold her into what he wants. Once in a while  those relationships work out but Amber is not mature enough or clear headed enough to be entering that kind of relationship imo. I feel like she's probably got with him out of desperation more than anything else. She's thinking this is the best I can do and at least he'll take care of me.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm sure amber was dying to move on and desperate to get into a serious relationship since Gary didn't take her back and even went on to start a family with Kristina, which was the nail in the coffin for their "relationship."


----------



## labelwhore04

debbiesdaughter said:


> Yes yes!  I have always felt like Tyler still doesn't really understand what adoption is or means.  And I wanted to come through the tv and slap him when he was giving advice to anyone considering adoption, "choose your parents wisely" while he sits there unemployed.  I really really think he is just not that intelligent.  I was also really sad after that gender reveal party when he was pouting about it not being a boy, and talking about all his hopes and dreams being crushed.  I am hoping now that he will really be a parent that he will understand a little more about what Carly's birth parents are going through.



That was comical when he was talking about how he didn't think the open adoption would be this way. Like what?? is he serious? Brandon and Theresa have been the most accomodating, open adoptive parents i have ever seen. Yearly visits, pictures, updates, allowing cameras to film, be on tv, etc. It literally does not get any better than that. I was always impressed with how accomodating they were with Cate and Ty, very open. They are LUCKY they found adoptive parents like them, they are probably 1 in a million. What does Tyler expect from them? He treats them like they're glorified babysitters, they've gone above and beyond to include Carly in their life. Ty should be so thankful. No other adoptive parents would be that open. He's such a little brat who needs a reality check.


----------



## labelwhore04

beekmanhill said:


> I don't know about Amber.  It seems she is engaged again IRL, so she's been doing more than we see on TM.  If the school complained that Leah was falling asleep on days after she visited Amber, I wouldn't let her go over on school nights either.  You'd think Amber would understand dicipline after a year or so in jail, but she doesn't.  She sits on the couch and whines about Gary.   Of course I realize that is her "plot" on TM.  But gosh, Amber, get a life other than Gary whining.   Get a job, maybe, go to school maybe.  By job I don't mean book tours.   She needs to do something stable for her future.
> 
> Ryan is terrible.   Wish MTV would not pay him, so we'd see only his parents.  He seems to have a very odd job with very odd hours.
> 
> Can't stand Catelynn and Tyler anymore.   What did Tyler say he was going to study?  I forget, oh yeah film production.  What's been stopping him?  So glad he registered at the very last second for one class at a community college.  That will go the way of his EMT training and other aborted pursuits (was it acting?).



Amber doesn't seem to understand the concept of parenting. It's good that Gary wants to keep Leah on a schedule on school nights and Amber has made it clear she doesn't care about that since Leah is tired at school from staying up late. Maybe if she proved she was more responsible Gary would let her spend more time with Leah. Amber has to realize that she needs to prove herself, she's been in and out of trouble for years and hasn't been there for Leah while Gary HAS been. He has full custody right now and she needs to accept that. She's made mistakes and now she's dealing with the consequences, and to be honest i don't think she's changed much.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Don't these people get tired of laying around and doing nothing with their lives?


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> Amber doesn't seem to understand the concept of parenting. It's good that Gary wants to keep Leah on a schedule on school nights and Amber has made it clear she doesn't care about that since Leah is tired at school from staying up late. Maybe if she proved she was more responsible Gary would let her spend more time with Leah. Amber has to realize that she needs to prove herself, she's been in and out of trouble for years and hasn't been there for Leah while Gary HAS been. He has full custody right now and she needs to accept that. She's made mistakes and now she's dealing with the consequences, and to be honest i don't think she's changed much.



I don't think she's changed.  She has a smoother veneer but the anger is right beneath the surface.  She is very entitled, and thinks she can boss Gary around like the old days.  It ain't happening.  If she really wanted partial custody, she'd do something productive with her life and not stay up until all hours all the time.   

Gary appears to have matured.   But gosh Gary, please lose some weight.


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Don't these people get tired of laying around and doing nothing with their lives?



Seemingly not.   

But don't forget, Amber is doing a book tour, and I read that Tyler and Caitlynn are as well.   Who says they don't "work."


----------



## Glitterandstuds

beekmanhill said:


> Seemingly not.
> 
> But don't forget, Amber is doing a book tour, and I read that Tyler and Caitlynn are as well.   Who says they don't "work."




Very true. Just looks like they never have anything going on.


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Very true. Just looks like they never have anything going on.



I was sort of making a joke about Amber who I think is the laziest lout going.  They no more wrote their books than I did.  And going off on these speaking engagments to promote the books, not that I can blame her for it, but it sets no foundation for her future.  If she had an education and THEN did speaking engagements before she got a full time job, I'd be more understanding.  

I always wonder when the MTV money and money earned from outside events related to the show, like the book tour, will run out.  Maybe never?


----------



## slang

I have never been a fan of Gary, but Leah is such a sweet, well adjusted little girl & that is all down to Gary, not Amber. Why Amber thinks she should get full custody of Leah is beyond me!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I just don't understand how Gary found another girl to impregnate. He just brings on my gag reflex every time I see him.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> I don't think she's changed.  She has a smoother veneer but the anger is right beneath the surface.  She is very entitled, and thinks she can boss Gary around like the old days.  It ain't happening.  If she really wanted partial custody, she'd do something productive with her life and not stay up until all hours all the time.
> 
> Gary appears to have matured.   But gosh Gary, please lose some weight.



Yep her rage is still there the only difference is she'll hang up on whoever she's having a fit with. ITA she acts very entitled and has zero drive to do anything other than whine.






slang said:


> I have never been a fan of Gary, but Leah is such a sweet, well adjusted little girl & that is all down to Gary, not Amber. Why Amber thinks she should get full custody of Leah is beyond me!!



I get the feeling Leah will end up being the mom in the relationship. When the mom is cray cray the kids generally either fall into one of two camps. They either do as they see or they parent thier own parent.


----------



## labelwhore04

slang said:


> I have never been a fan of Gary, but Leah is such a sweet, well adjusted little girl & that is all down to Gary, not Amber. Why Amber thinks she should get full custody of Leah is beyond me!!



Leah seems so smart for her age, she really is the sweetest!


----------



## MKB0925

buzzytoes said:


> I just don't understand how Gary found another girl to impregnate. He just brings on my gag reflex every time I see him.



Ugh....me too!  He is so unhealthy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> I just don't understand how Gary found another girl to impregnate. He just brings on my gag reflex every time I see him.



like he doesn't even seem to have the energy to walk up the stairs.  How is he having sex..


----------



## beekmanhill

Gary's girlfriend is pregnant?   How did I miss that?


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> Gary's girlfriend is pregnant?   How did I miss that?




In the previews for this week's episode, it shows him telling amber that Kristina is pregnant and amber loses it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> In the previews for this week's episode, it shows him telling amber that Kristina is pregnant and amber loses it.



Oh dear, no wonder Amber felt the need to get engaged.  Thanks


----------



## laurineg1

Personally, I think the only normal person on this show is Catelynn.  She seems to have such a good head on her shoulders.  Tyler is a zombie...just stares off into space...never even looks at Catelynn at all.  She could find someone so much better.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> Oh dear, no wonder Amber felt the need to get engaged.  Thanks




Yw. Yeah, that was my feeling about
Amber too!


----------



## absolutpink

DC-Cutie said:


> like he doesn't even seem to have the energy to walk up the stairs.  How is he having sex..



This! That was my first thought when I saw the preview... how?! Just how?!

Leah seems like such a sweet little girl. I really, really hope she stays that way.


----------



## absolutpink

laurineg1 said:


> Personally, I think the only normal person on this show is Catelynn.  She seems to have such a good head on her shoulders.  Tyler is a zombie...just stares off into space...never even looks at Catelynn at all.  She could find someone so much better.



Agreed.


----------



## kirsten

Ryan's dad is the best thing about this season so far. 

When the heck is stupid Farrah back? The last episode?


----------



## pink1

Yes, love Ryan's dad this season


----------



## Megs

Who's watching right now?!


----------



## kirsten

I am. 

Yikes at Gary's reaction to his girlfriends pregnancy. She seems very controlling though.


----------



## pursegrl12

Just started watching and wow at Tyler constantly talking about catelynn's weight!! He's such a weirdo....ew at the thought of Gar bear having sex. Sorry.


----------



## Carson123

Did anyone else notice that catelynn doesn't wear a seat belt in the car? I wanted to yell at her! 

Tyler is ridiculous.  I can already tell next week's episode is going to make me angry when he talks to Brandon and Teresa. 

Gary's gf - he clearly does not give two s**ts about you. I'm not sure how they even have sex. He's pretty gross and should start applying for "My 600lb Life" on TLC


----------



## michie

Really, Maci!??! No protection because the doctor said another pregnancy was improbable?


----------



## michie

kirsten said:


> I am.
> *
> Yikes at Gary's reaction to his girlfriends pregnancy.* She seems very controlling though.



Can we also talk about him telling a CHILD that the new baby was an "accident"??? OMG. WTF is wrong with these ppl???


----------



## michie

Very smart of Amber to point out that this is all being said on national TV in regards to Gary's reactions to this girlfriend's pregnancy. Sorry for all these single posts lol. I'm watching now.


----------



## Sassys

I watched this today for the first time in years. Catelynn and Tyler have a lot of nerve. You gave your child up for adoption, so therefore you have NO rights to question her parents. I don't care if you were as famous as Tom Cruise, if her parents tell you not to post her picture, then you follow their rules. She is NOT your child. How dare Tyler say, we are reality celebs so therefore, they need to get over her pisture being posted. See, this is why I would never have an open adoption. No way in hell I am going to adopt a child, and their birth parents exploit my child. I see these children, have yet to grow up. Why are these idiots no in school? God gave you a second chance, and still all they do is lay around the hous, eat take-out and woe is me about giving up their child. 

Amber - Why in the hell is this chick so upset her ex boyfriend whom she is not together with care that he has another baby on the way. Get over yourself and move on with your life.

Maci - Who doesn't use birth control because a doc says you can't get pregnant. Really? Unless you have no uterus, and don't produce eggs, you CAN get pregnant. 

Jesus Christ, these people may be older, but they are all still pretty stupid.

Also, why in the hell would they care that Farrah is coming back on the show, they don't film together (never have), so what is the big deal. You will see her at a reunion show and that is about it.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I watched this today for the first time in years. Catelynn and Tyler have a lot of nerve. You gave your child up for adoption, so therefore you have NO rights to question her parents. I don't care if you were as famous as Tom Cruise, if her parents tell you not to post her picture, then you follow their rules. She is NOT your child. How dare Tyler say, we are reality celebs so therefore, they need to get over her pisture being posted. See, this is why I would never have an open adoption. No way in hell I am going to adopt a child, and their birth parents exploit my child. I see these children, have yet to grow up. Why are these idiots no in school? God gave you a second chance, and still all they do is lay around the hous, eat take-out and woe is me about giving up their child.
> 
> Amber - Why in the hell is this chick so upset her ex boyfriend whom she is not together with care that he has another baby on the way. Get over yourself and move on with your life.
> 
> Maci - Who doesn't use birth control because a doc says you can't get pregnant. Really? Unless you have no uterus, and don't produce eggs, you CAN get pregnant.
> 
> Jesus Christ, these people may be older, but they are all still pretty stupid.
> 
> Also, why in the hell would they care that Farrah is coming back on the show, they don't film together (never have), so what is the big deal. You will see her at a reunion show and that is about it.



Because they have MORALS, and Farrah doesn't have any.  BWAHAHAHA.   

Gary's girlfriend's excuse for getting pregnant was a bit sketchy too, IMHO.  Doc didn't give her correct info about switching birth control pills?   

Tyler and the "reality life" excuse made me want to throw something at the screen.  You choose that, Tyler, Brandon and Teresa did not.  They had no clue.   OMG, the new kid is going to be soooo exploited for $$$$, so Tyler and C will never have to work.  

I still love Bintley.


----------



## labelwhore04

Omg when Leah was telling Gary about how she pooped in her pants at school cause the teacher wouldnt let her go! That was too cute and i felt so bad lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> like he doesn't even seem to have the energy to walk up the stairs.  How is he having sex..


 
I know, right?! He was all breathing heavily just getting into his car too...


Cray cray...


----------



## pink1

^Yes, I thought that too.  When he walked Leah up to Amber's door he was breathing hard.  I feel like he could have a heart attack any second.


----------



## kirsten

Split! Teen Mom 2 stars Leah Messer and Jeremy Calvert to divorce as she 'heads to rehab for addiction to painkillers'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stars-Leah-Messer-Jeremy-Calvert-divorce.html


----------



## michie

Sweetpea83 said:


> I know, right?! *He was all breathing heavily just getting into his car too...*
> 
> 
> Cray cray...



He was breathing heavily just lying down!!! He's just a fat, sloppy mess.


----------



## beekmanhill

kirsten said:


> Split! Teen Mom 2 stars Leah Messer and Jeremy Calvert to divorce as she 'heads to rehab for addiction to painkillers'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stars-Leah-Messer-Jeremy-Calvert-divorce.html



Well, that was predictable.  Was so angry with her when she had another child so fast when sh had one with special needs.   Corey is the better parent, hope he gets more time with the twins now.  

Jeremy never seemed all that interested in her.  I didn't get it.  Why have a child when you aren't home often, there are problems, and she has two small children already?


----------



## Sweetpea83

michie said:


> He was breathing heavily just lying down!!! He's just a fat, sloppy mess.


 
He needs help or he'll die!


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> Well, that was predictable.  Was so angry with her when she had another child so fast when sh had one with special needs.   Corey is the better parent, hope he gets more time with the twins now.
> 
> Jeremy never seemed all that interested in her.  I didn't get it.  Why have a child when you aren't home often, there are problems, and she has two small children already?



I expect she'll have another child with another boyfriend in the next couple years. that's her thing. she doesn't know anything else.


----------



## Bentley1

pursegrl12 said:


> I expect she'll have another child with another boyfriend in the next couple years. that's her thing. she doesn't know anything else.



I agree.  She doesn't know anything else and I don't think she's capable of being on her own without a man to lean on.  Her parent's need to intervene and provide her with some constructive guidance as opposed to sitting around and going along with her constant pattern of p*ss poor decisions.  Now I see why Corey was pushing for full custody, there is a lot going on that wasn't being revealed on the show.  Leah is a mess & extremely immature.


----------



## michie

Corey was a rebound, so he knows her dumb decisions, piss poor actions and behaviors.


----------



## pixiejenna

Leah doesn't understand what real love is. She's very juvenile mentally she believes sex equals love. She slept with another guy while with Cory because she felt neglected by him. Then she gets knocked up with another guys kid right away. He didn't really seem to be that into her I was surprised he actually married her. I also agree she's one of those girls who always needs to have a bf and can't handle being alone. I hope Cory gets full custody of the twins.


----------



## Carson123

I remember when Leah was on a reunion show with dr Drew and thought she was making mature, adult decisions  because she married and decided to have a baby vs accidentally having one as a 16 year old. Dr Drew basically told her if she actually was an adult, she'd know she was acting like a fool.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well I always thought Corey was a good guy, just slipped into the wrong chick.  Leah is a mess, always thought she was jumping from one guy to the next.


----------



## michie

OMFG!!! Ryan's daddy...I love him! 

"Well, Bentley, you'll be a good brother or..." reminded me of the meme saying, "My sister just told me she's pregnant! I can't wait to see if I'm gonna be an aunt or uncle!"


----------



## MyMyMy

wheres farrah!?


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> OMFG!!! Ryan's daddy...I love him!
> 
> "Well, Bentley, you'll be a good brother or..." reminded me of the meme saying, "My sister just told me she's pregnant! I can't wait to see if I'm gonna be an aunt or uncle!"




He's amaze balls...I want to hang out in a folding chair in front of his garage and drink beers and make fun of Ryan with him.....he legit needs his own show where he just puts Ryan down all the time


----------



## pursegrl12

Is Farrah for ****ing real?!?! She needs a slap across the face with a shovel. Seriously, if I were the producers I'd be all "peace out porn star" good luck eating specialty pizza with your vagina  lips


----------



## Carson123

pursegrl12 said:


> He's amaze balls...I want to hang out in a folding chair in front of his garage and drink beers and make fun of Ryan with him.....he legit needs his own show where he just puts Ryan down all the time




It's a shame Ryan turned out to be such an ***, as his parents would've been awesome in laws.


----------



## Carson123

pursegrl12 said:


> Is Farrah for ****ing real?!?! She needs a slap across the face with a shovel. Seriously, if I were the producers I'd be all "peace out porn star" good luck eating specialty pizza with your vagina  lips




Lol[emoji23]

Farrah is so vile. I feel so bad for her daughter considering the grandma is crazy as well.


----------



## TC1

It's so funny how Farrah's whole family gathers for filming..oh the lure of the MTV $.


----------



## pink1

He's the highlight of the show!!



michie said:


> OMFG!!! Ryan's daddy...I love him!
> 
> "Well, Bentley, you'll be a good brother or..." reminded me of the meme saying, "My sister just told me she's pregnant! I can't wait to see if I'm gonna be an aunt or uncle!"


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> It's so funny how Farrah's whole family gathers for filming..oh the lure of the MTV $.



Like moths to a flame.  What is mama doing in Seattle?   

Does Daddy, or excuse me, Michael, live with Farrah or only in the same city.  

She sure added drama last night, but a little bit of Farrah goes a long way.  I felt sorry for her kid, who has to console her.  Gosh, she's got the kid worrying about her.


----------



## MKB0925

Just got done watching the argument between Gary and Amber... Thought for sure we were going to hear a Dammit Gary...lol Once again I find Gary absolutely grotesque...


----------



## pursegrl12

MKB0925 said:


> Just got done watching the argument between Gary and Amber... Thought for sure we were going to hear a Dammit Gary...lol Once again I find Gary absolutely grotesque...




And his GF thinks she's not good enough for HIM!!! Like...what?!?!


----------



## michie

He couldn't even get his fat azz up to leave...


----------



## dooneybaby

pursegrl12 said:


> Is Farrah for ****ing real?!?! She needs a slap across the face with a shovel. Seriously, if I were the producers I'd be all "peace out porn star" good luck eating specialty pizza with your vagina  lips


She's still extremely immature, but I think she'll be this way when she's 50.


----------



## dooneybaby

Carson123 said:


> It's a shame Ryan turned out to be such an ***, as his parents would've been awesome in laws.


Doesn't Ryan have a kid by another woman as well, or am I getting him confused with someone else?


----------



## kirsten

dooneybaby said:


> Doesn't Ryan have a kid by another woman as well, or am I getting him confused with someone else?




I think you are confusing him with Adam maybe. Ryan doesn't have another kid.


----------



## kirsten

What the heck with Tyler calling Carly "his kid" all episode.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pursegrl12 said:


> And his GF thinks she's not good enough for HIM!!! Like...what?!?!



Lol...she's a fool.


----------



## dooneybaby

kirsten said:


> I think you are confusing him with Adam maybe. Ryan doesn't have another kid.


You're right. Thanks.


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> He couldn't even get his fat azz up to leave...




Lmao [emoji1]


----------



## Bentley1

kirsten said:


> What the heck with Tyler calling Carly "his kid" all episode.




Yeah, I noticed that too. I'm not sure how open adoptions (or adoptions in general work) but I'm guessing it's not normal to continuously announce that the baby you gave up for adoption is YOUR kid.  It just speaks to his overall sense of entitlement towards Carly and the adoptive parents and feeling like he has the same rights as they do with her. If I were an adoptive parent, I could NOT deal with a birth parent like Tyler. I would close it up in a heart beat and that would be the end of him. The adoptive parents are waaaay too nice. He needs to be checked and he needs therapy, not to mention anger management.


----------



## dooneybaby

michie said:


> He couldn't even get his fat azz up to leave...


I do declare...
I believe that's the fattest he's ever been!


----------



## TC1

Gary's gf should NOT be having a baby. He doesn't want it..he doesn't seem to want her. She's SO insecure...thinking she's not good enough for that lazy SOB?. Please.


----------



## mcb100

Maci & Ryan-- I know getting pregnant again wasn't planned, and it definitely wasn't the smartest decision to not use*any* birth control, esp when you think you might've learned from having one unplanned pregnancy, but I really admire Maci for having her sh*t together. Quite frankly, the rest of them don't. She seems like a great mother, and it must be frustrating when Ryan doesn't really care. I sense something different with him this season but I don't know what it is? (I have several friends on the road to recovery, and he looks like he might be on drugs, but who knows if it's true? Maybe he is very tired and agitated, but it might be possible? He seems disorientated?) And I think it really shows in this episode that Bentley has grown to not like Ryan. When you don't spend enough time with your child, eventually they start to think of you as a stranger.


Gary and Amber--Amber seems to have less of a bad attitude on this episode. I think maybe prison has done her good, although she's still got some anger issues. I never really thought she would care that much that Gary got someone else pregnant, they haven't been together in how long now? As for Gary, I think he's a mess. I do like how out of the two of them, he seems to *blanket* stuff from Leah more than Amber does. You shouldn't be cussing/arguing in front of your child, and if you have to, it should be behind closed doors or not in front of the kid. But in every other way, he's a mess. He doesn't seem to have ambition. Frankly, his girlfriend doesn't seem like the brightest crayon in the box, but if I were her I'd be tiffed too, if my boyfriend were constantly calling his ex for other reasons than the child they have together. And he is totally toying with Amber's feelings, so it's only making her more mad. I feel like he's on the fence, in the middle between Amber and the new girlfriend and he needs to pick a damn side....not that things would have worked out had they gotten back together anyways.


Caitlyn & Tyler--I think Caitlyn seems more mature than previous episodes. I do think she will be a good mom. However, these too are just not that smart sometimes. How could you think about having a child but not ever think about marriage? (Not saying people who plan to have kids have to get married, but you need to plan your stuff out first. Are you ever going to get married or not, marry before or after the child is born, etc.). They are always so unorganized with their lives. And I don't think that they've fully come to terms yet that Carly is not their child. Brandon & Theresa seem like the ideal foster parents, and the whole episode Tyler is calling Carly *his kid* *our kid* *can't wait to go see our kid* well I'm sorry, but she's not actually your kid anymore? I know it's unintentionally but it seems like it'd be offensive to the foster parents to hear that. And ITA that they don't seem to really do much of anything. No work, no school, no plans for the future really...


Farrah--I think that Farrah is upset because she gets a lot of backlash from fans and people about her bad attitude and the way she behaves, but she certainly doesn't try to hide it on camera. Her attitude was terrible, it was basically like telling the camera crew to f**k off. She ignored them and their questions and basically the cast the whole time. If you want to be on the show, then you should act like it, reguardless of them not bringing you on in the beginning because of questionable choices. I'm not saying to grovel, or aim to please but at least have a decent attitude towards those filming you and ultimately giving you the opportunity for $$$. 


**On another note, I'm wondering how come the producers and film makers are so involved this season and they weren't really on any of the other seasons? I'm not saying it's a bad thing, but it's new. They def seem more involved.


----------



## TC1

^^ I'm guessing the producers are shown more for "filler", they need the footage. Same reason they're bringing Farrah back. The other 3 are pretty boring!!.


----------



## pink1

When Gary was flossing his teeth at the kitchen table&#8230;.


----------



## pursegrl12

pink1 said:


> When Gary was flossing his teeth at the kitchen table.



when Gary does anything anywhere


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> He couldn't even get his fat azz up to leave...



I just couldn't stop laughing at that.  AMber is screaming "get out, leave," and Gary is thinking "oh no I have to get out of the chair."  He could hardly get up.   He's going to have major health problems, he probably does already.

I guess Gary lives off the fat of the MTV check because there is no evidence that he works.  

Amber is better.  Jail (or gel as she calls it) was good for her.  But she needs some structure in her life like a real job, or full time at a decent college, none of this one course per semester at an on line college thing.    Being an addict and not having anything to do all day is not healthy.


----------



## pixiejenna

I noted earlier that the producers are way more active this season than ever before, it really irks me. I feel like a part of it is because they need filler but also partially because they need more interaction between the cast. What do we expect amber to talk to herself in her home? The way it comes off though makes thd producers look camera hungry imo. 

Maci I find it ironic that you are doing public speaking about your teenage pregnancy while pregnant with another kid you didn't plan for. It was cute though how Bentley didn't believe her about the baby lol.

Gary what a dbag his own daughter is more excited than he is about the baby. He honestly seems disappointed over it he doesn't really seem to like his gf that  much. I get the feeling that she was just a filler for when Amber was in jail and now he's stuck with her. I'm not surprised she's so insecure why else would she get together with such a looser. Lol at the comment about Garys real reason as to why he didn't want to get off the sofa. I'malso glad thst amber can at least see he's playing mind games with her.

I was surprised how well caitlyn and tylers meeting went based on how they were talking before the trip. 

Farahs introduction was laughable. She's obviously hurt she was not included, and was clearly added later for the drama. Ita with the other poster she should at least make a effort to appreciate the fact they added her and she gets a payday from it. She hasn't changed one bit lol.


----------



## michie

Anybody else notice there's always a big fly flying around the kitchen when Gary and his gf are in there talking? I've seen this twice! 

God, forgive me, but I was secretly hoping Carly's parents would tell Tyler to "fcuk off", especially since he went in very defensive and still talking as if Carly was temporarily theirs.


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> Anybody else notice there's always a big fly flying around the kitchen when Gary and his gf are in there talking? I've seen this twice!
> 
> God, forgive me, but I was secretly hoping Carly's parents would tell Tyler to "fcuk off", especially since he went in very defensive and still talking as if Carly was temporarily theirs.




The foster parents are way too nice,
Especially the husband. They are better people than me, bc Tyler would have been checked by my husband and I in the first 2 mins. I wonder if they tip toe around his nonsense bc of a possibility that Caitlyn and Tyler could revoke the adoption or something to that effect? I'm not sure how all of that works, totally guessing. 

Lol, I didn't notice the fly but I'll be looking for it next episode. [emoji28]

And I hate the interaction of the crew with the cast this season. It's extremely distracting and annoying and I hate when that producer coos amber every time she's the least bit upset. So unrealistic. Do we all have a producer sitting in our house to soothe us? Dumb.


----------



## michie

Yeah, it does seem stupid that production has to step in and pull the show along. Hell, where were they when Sophia was tumbling off the bed or turning the hot water on herself?


----------



## Sweetpea83

michie said:


> *Anybody else notice there's always a big fly flying around the kitchen when Gary and his gf are in there talking? I've seen this twice! *
> 
> God, forgive me, but I was secretly hoping Carly's parents would tell Tyler to "fcuk off", especially since he went in very defensive and still talking as if Carly was temporarily theirs.


 
Lol...good eye!


----------



## michellem

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol...good eye!



I saw that too! So annoying! I wonder if they don't notice it buzzing around them 24/7?


----------



## Carson123

Bentley1 said:


> The foster parents are way too nice,
> 
> .




Correction - They are not Carly's foster parents.  They are her adoptive and real parents in all sense of the word.


----------



## Jeneen

So Farrah lives in the house that buttsecks built. 

She and her mom both look fresh with plastic surgery

"I don't get paid to produce!"


----------



## Bentley1

Carson123 said:


> Correction - They are not Carly's foster parents.  They are her adoptive and real parents in all sense of the word.




Whoops sorry, I meant to say adoptive parents.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently Farah must feel that she's not getting enough attention so she made a random tweet making fun of gary for being so fat that he probably can't see his own d!ck. She also tagged him as garythehairyfairy and tagged amber in the post because she also questioned if that could be his baby.  So she fat shames him and calls him gay in the same post.  So  of course replied say he can just as well as everyone can see her money maker.

Lol I don't get the fight other than Farah itching for some attention. Yes they are on the same show but they don't film together, live in the same state, or even talk to one another. I half feel like Farah is doing this to help secure her a place in the next season.


----------



## labelwhore04

Farrahs face looked so jacked on TV, even worse than in pics. That girl is a mess, i actually feel bad for her. You can tell she's deeply unhappy with life


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> Farrahs face looked so jacked on TV, even worse than in pics. That girl is a mess, i actually feel bad for her. You can tell she's deeply unhappy with life




Yes! Her face was frightening. I couldn't believe how bad it actually is. And she's
Still a miserable bish.


----------



## michellem

labelwhore04 said:


> Farrahs face looked so jacked on TV, even worse than in pics. That girl is a mess, i actually feel bad for her. You can tell she's deeply unhappy with life



ITA!! She's a hot mess inside and outside...bless her heart.


----------



## Megs

michie said:


> Yeah, it does seem stupid that production has to step in and pull the show along. Hell, where were they when Sophia was tumbling off the bed or turning the hot water on herself?



I think MTV wanted to make it more 'real' by showing how they make these shows happen. It gives an inside look and clearly the girls are being asked to talk about certain things, go to certain places, interact with certain people, etc. 

I like it because it shows that reality tv, no matter how 'real', is always forced in some way to make it happen.


----------



## Megs

Who's ready to watch tonight? Let's have a live chat, it would be fun! Raise your hand if you're in


----------



## MyMyMy

IM ready and ready for farrah!


----------



## Megs

Farrah is back! And I guess cooperating this time because she knows she needs the TV time


----------



## MyMyMy

What I dont get is why did the others not want to do the show if she was on?>


----------



## Megs

MyMyMy said:


> What I dont get is why did the others not want to do the show if she was on?>



I don't get that either, but Amber is being so level-headed I can't even comprehend it right now!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci pregnant again... lordt


----------



## Megs

^ Yep, pregnant again. 

I don't get why Maci is so upset about Farrah and ok with Amber... probably just for TV.


----------



## MyMyMy

Megs said:


> I don't get that either, but Amber is being so level-headed I can't even comprehend it right now!!!



I know she seems all grown up! I think they just are using better judgement against each other.

I mean did Maci not lean from 16 and pregnant. Now she is 22 and pregnant. 

I like Farrah...yes she is fame hungry but aren't they all?


----------



## MyMyMy

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci pregnant again... lordt



I know! and Gary is having another kid and so are the other 2!!!!! smh


----------



## Megs

I think the producer is Amber's best friend


----------



## DC-Cutie

you would think they ALL should have learned.


Catelynn and tyler - still not doing anything with their lives, but eating pizza and procreating


Maci - does something and procreates.


Gary - does nothing and procreates


----------



## Megs

Ummm this Farrah and her mom plastic surgery situation is nuts...


----------



## Megs

Farrah just said "you shouldn't be having plastic surgery if you can't afford it" - but I think she just wants to show the world that she has more money than the rest of the Teen Moms


----------



## MyMyMy

Hi Hun! Can i have 8k for a liquid face lift! lol


----------



## MyMyMy

Megs said:


> Farrah just said "you shouldn't be having plastic surgery if you can't afford it" - but I think she just wants to show the world that she has more money than the rest of the Teen Moms



Yeah she is flashy!


----------



## Sassys

How is Farrah filming affecting any of them. They don't film together, their stories don't mix. What is the big deal???


----------



## Megs

I know that made me LOL, 'hi hunny I need $8000, thankkksss!'


----------



## Megs

Gary does talk to Amber like she doesn't know anything, but Amber was gone for a long time and she truly needs to work on her approach with him.

Anyone think Maci is actually leaving the show?


----------



## Bentley1

I like maci, but I didn't miss her storyline when she pulled herself from the show at the beginning of the episode. I didn't even notice she was gone. I'm here for the drama, so id rather watch Farrah over Maci. 
I can't believe Farrah's mom is mooching off of her, especially for plastic surgery. The woman is unstable loon.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> How is Farrah filming affecting any of them. They don't film together, their stories don't mix. What is the big deal???




It's dumb. She's basically upset that her son is on the same show as a "porn star," even though they don't film w one another/don't share story lines. Fine, but it's ok to be on the same show as a convicted felon, drug addict? Even Amber pointed that out. 

She just doesn't like Farrah and she was on a power trip hoping the producers would kick Farrah off if maci threatened to leave. Not going to happen bc Farrah is more entertaining and they all know it.


----------



## michie

I like Maci but I was sitting there, looking at her on TV like, "Y'all are teen moms! All of you fcuked up and got pregnant way too early in life and not one of you is curing cancer with this show! Sit TF down and get your free check!"


----------



## Jeneen

There must not have been much to Cait and Tyler's story for awhile. She jumped from 20ish weeks pregnant last episode to 37 this week.


----------



## MKB0925

So I  am watching now and wasn't Amber`s boyfriend a crazy fan/stalker of.the show? I thought I read that online. So now that he is living with amber does he have a job?  And Catelynn...does not even seem to really care that she has gestational diabetes at all. Also did she say she gained 20lbs in a month since her last appt.


----------



## MKB0925

As much as Farrah brings drama...her voice grates on my nerves..like nails on a chalkboard!


----------



## michie

How is gaining that much weight in a month even possible??? Jesus...Catelyn must've either been the happiest or saddest person ever in that month.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> How is gaining that much weight in a month even possible??? Jesus...Catelyn must've either been the happiest or saddest person ever in that month.


 
all she eats is Pizza


----------



## debbiesdaughter

DC-Cutie said:


> you would think they ALL should have learned.
> 
> 
> Catelynn and tyler - still not doing anything with their lives, but eating pizza and procreating
> 
> 
> Maci - does something and procreates.
> 
> 
> Gary - does nothing and procreates







This all day!!  However....what does Maci do??  I kind of in some ways feel guilty for watching this show because seriously these girls are basically living on MTV welfare...


----------



## pursegrl12

Jeneen said:


> There must not have been much to Cait and Tyler's story for awhile. She jumped from 20ish weeks pregnant last episode to 37 this week.



how many times can you film two kids eating pizza and staring at slideshows of icarly?



MKB0925 said:


> So I  am watching now and wasn't Amber`s boyfriend a crazy fan/stalker of.the show? I thought I read that online. So now that he is living with amber does he have a job?  And Catelynn...does not even seem to really care that she has gestational diabetes at all. *Also did she say she gained 20lbs in a month since her last appt*.



"if she wants to have an extra slice (entire) of pizza, she's gonna have a slice of pizza!"





DC-Cutie said:


> all she eats is Pizza


----------



## TC1

This episode was so odd. Farrah always makes friends with her "neighbours" to watch her kid!!. So so weird. Her mom is a loon, totally looking to sponge off Farrah..they both were so made up for the cameras. LOL. go away Deborah. 
All of a sudden Amber's 19 year older bf has moved in..without telling her he gave away his apartment..and is an unemployed DJ/ Twitter stalker fan?. Sheesh.


----------



## labelwhore04

Ambers boyfriend is SO creepy, i feel dirty just watching him, serious creeper vibes. 

I was laughing at Ryan saying Farrah has "no morals," oh the irony

Farrah just needs to get off the show. Her rude, condescending attitude is just unbearable to watch. I don't know why they brought her back. She's just so awful i can't even deal with it. Her family is such a hot mess, i feel so bad for Sophia. Who asks their daughter for money for a face lift??? just pathetic.


----------



## pink1

Amber's new boyfriend&#8230;.I just wanted him to STOP talking.  He was beyond creepy.


----------



## michie

Yes, emphasis on "beyond". He seems unstable. And he's gonna propose after 2 (or a few weeks)? Oh, God...


----------



## Bentley1

Jeneen said:


> There must not have been much to Cait and Tyler's story for awhile. She jumped from 20ish weeks pregnant last episode to 37 this week.




Lol, I noticed that too! It went from the finding out she's pregnant 2 weeks
Ago to her giving birth a few episodes later. I'm sure there was a lot of sitting around eating pizza and talking about Carly & "getting their degrees."


----------



## mcb100

I think I like the other group of teen moms better, to be honest. There are some good parents with this group, but none of them really *do *anything career wise, except live off MTV money/or keep having babies, Tyler & Caitlyn especially. At least the other group had Chelsea who actually works a job in addition to MTV, and I think Leah was trying to pursue cosmetology. (This group does not really do any career type things, except if you count having more babies, book deals, and media things? But no other really stable source of income except MTV, really.)


----------



## Carson123

^^ I think Macy's about to graduate with her bachelors. Aside from Chelsea, I can't remember anyone else having a job.

Leah's not doing anything with her life.  Poor girl seems so...dumb.

Yes but I seems like none of them work and very few pursue or come close to finishing school


----------



## Bentley1

This group used to be my favorite, but they're really not keeping my interest. 
I'd prefer to see what's up with Chelsea, Leah, Jenelle & Kailyn.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree with you guys...Amber's boyfriend is super creepy!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Watching some episodes cuz I have nothing else to do. So Catelynn gained 20 lbs in four months?? The first trimester is not even really prime weight gaining time is it?? I don't even understand how that happens.

Kristina seems like a pretty intelligent, normal girl. How on earth did she get sucked into Teen Mom drama and what could possibly attract her to Gary???? Her friends need to do an intervention on her STAT. Although I guess it is too late now that she is prego too.


----------



## pursegrl12

buzzytoes said:


> Watching some episodes cuz I have nothing else to do. So Catelynn gained 20 lbs in four months?? The first trimester is not even really prime weight gaining time is it?? I don't even understand how that happens.
> 
> Kristina seems like a pretty intelligent, normal girl. How on earth did she get sucked into Teen Mom drama and what could possibly attract her to Gary???? Her friends need to do an intervention on her STAT. Although I guess it is too late now that she is prego too.




Honestly, is she eating 4000 calories a day???


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> This group used to be my favorite, but they're really not keeping my interest.
> I'd prefer to see what's up with Chelsea, Leah, Jenelle & Kailyn.


 
I can't hand Chelsea and Adam-ahhhh, her orange tan and all her animal prints


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> I can't hand Chelsea and Adam-ahhhh, her orange tan and all her animal prints




Lmao. I like Chelsea, but all those things grate on my nerves too.


----------



## Carson123

Bentley1 said:


> Lmao. I like Chelsea, but all those things grate on my nerves too.




But Randy rules! He and Ryan's dad should hang out [emoji1][emoji106][emoji482]


----------



## Bentley1

Carson123 said:


> But Randy rules! He and Ryan's dad should hang out [emoji1][emoji106][emoji482]




Haha, yes! I can totally see them having some beers and talking smack about Ryan and Adum. [emoji482][emoji481][emoji16]


----------



## pursegrl12

Carson123 said:


> But Randy rules! He and Ryan's dad should hang out [emoji1][emoji106][emoji482]




it shall be called.....Teen Mom Dad's!


----------



## beekmanhill

I agree.  I like the other show so much better.  After a few episodes of this series, I am very bored.

Caitlyn, have some more cake so you can raise your sugar levels even higher and gain even more weight.  What is the matter with her?  Tyler, get a job, please.

Amber letting that weirdo without a job move in so quickly indicates her judgement is none too solid.   Oh, and Gary in the glasses, he looked so old and pathetic.  What is he, 24?    And Amber, it isn't up to this new bf of two weeks to meet Gary about anything.   You settle your problems with Gary by your own big self.   Was she just trying to make Gary jealous?  This new guy can rob her blind.  I suppose MTV is there and watching, but still.

And I don't believe Maci will stay off the rest of the season.  I hope she doesn't, I want to see Bintley.   .  

As for Farrah, one episode and I'm done.   There is something very wrong with her.   And to go from treating her mother and father so harshly to go pray with the neighbor, BONKERS.    Did the mother go back to Seattle, or did she stay with Farrah?   

Anyone got $8K for my liquid facelift?


----------



## mcb100

I don't know what, exactly, but something doesn't settle with me right about Amber's boyfriend. Yes, he is a lot older than her, but I'm one of those who believe age is just a number. However, I don't know what it is, but something is off, maybe he just gives off that creepy vibe? I can't pin it but he seems...weird??


I didn't know Farrah was so close with her neighbors, maybe she is lonely? It doesn't seem like she has a ton of real friends, and she doesn't talk to family really, except for that Simon guy I don't see her talking to anyone? I found it odd at first though that she lets her neighbors babysit Sophia....I just find it strange, and I wonder how they've become that close.


----------



## pursegrl12

I just need them to keep showing Morgan the executive producer....that is all.


----------



## pursegrl12

Wait...is Farrah really filming scenes with her 65 yr old neighbor???? And she goes out to dinner with her dad and berates him the whole time. Awesome.

Tyler still obsessed with catelynn's weight....so obnoxious and rude.

Ambers new guy is.....hmmmm.....just odd.


----------



## michie

pursegrl12 said:


> I just need them to keep showing Morgan the executive producer....that is all.



Lol. So, that's Morgan Freeman?


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> Lol. So, that's Morgan Freeman?



It isn't THE Morgan Freeman, I don't know if its a relative or not.  This one uses a middle initial, I think its Morgan J. Freeman.


----------



## michie

Yes, I know. I just always got a laugh at the end of the shows and wondered who the namesake was...


----------



## absolutpink

Amber's boyfriend creeps me out! I wonder what her cousin thinks of him?! Everything about him and the whole situation just doesn't sit right with me and makes me feel very uneasy. It's extra frustrating because I really like Amber this season.

I don't know if anyone in here watches RHOC, but Tyler is really starting to remind me of Slade. Way too involved in gossip and needs to get a job.

I love Ryan's dad, the guy is awesome. 

I can't stand Farrah. I don't think she's worth it even for the drama, the way she treats her dad is disgusting.


----------



## beekmanhill

Farrah conveniently forgets that her mother gave her the free house across the street for what, a couple of years, provided all sorts of baby sitting services, etc.  I'm surprised Sofia is safe and well after Farrah's neglect.   I remember scenes where she wasn't looking at the baby while complaining about something on the phone, like her car scam or whatever it was.   

Granted, the mother is nuts, but so is Farrah.


----------



## Sweetpea83

absolutpink said:


> Amber's boyfriend creeps me out! I wonder what her cousin thinks of him?! Everything about him and the whole situation just doesn't sit right with me and makes me feel very uneasy. It's extra frustrating because I really like Amber this season.
> 
> I don't know if anyone in here watches RHOC, but Tyler is really starting to remind me of Slade. Way too involved in gossip and needs to get a job.
> 
> I love Ryan's dad, the guy is awesome.
> 
> I can't stand Farrah. I don't think she's worth it even for the drama, *the way she treats* *her dad is disgusting*.


 
It's almost as if he's scared of her..


She is so vile..


----------



## TC1

Sweetpea83 said:


> It's almost as if he's scared of her..
> 
> 
> She is so vile..


 
I'm sure he is scared of her...of her not letting him film and get a cheque from MTV


----------



## Megs

pursegrl12 said:


> Wait...is Farrah really filming scenes with her 65 yr old neighbor???? And she goes out to dinner with her dad and berates him the whole time. Awesome.
> 
> Tyler still obsessed with catelynn's weight....so obnoxious and rude.
> 
> Ambers new guy is.....hmmmm.....just odd.



Yep, filming scenes with her 65 yr old neighbor. She just needs friends and love, her family life is so messed up (even if a lot of it is on her). 

Earlier this season I thought Tyler talking about Cait's weight was so wrong, but she is gaining too much weight and developed diabetes. Then after she finds out she has diabetes, she says "I don't care I'm eating cake" and ate so much cake. Tyler has a right to be concerned, but really she should be most concerned and doesn't seem to be at all... 



absolutpink said:


> Amber's boyfriend creeps me out! I wonder what her cousin thinks of him?! Everything about him and the whole situation just doesn't sit right with me and makes me feel very uneasy. It's extra frustrating because I really like Amber this season.
> 
> I don't know if anyone in here watches RHOC, but Tyler is really starting to remind me of Slade. Way too involved in gossip and needs to get a job.
> 
> I love Ryan's dad, the guy is awesome.
> 
> I can't stand Farrah. I don't think she's worth it even for the drama, the way she treats her dad is disgusting.



HAHAHAHA calling Tyler Slade made me laugh so hard! I see that!!! 



buzzytoes said:


> Watching some episodes cuz I have nothing else to do. So Catelynn gained 20 lbs in four months?? The first trimester is not even really prime weight gaining time is it?? I don't even understand how that happens.
> 
> Kristina seems like a pretty intelligent, normal girl. How on earth did she get sucked into Teen Mom drama and what could possibly attract her to Gary???? Her friends need to do an intervention on her STAT. Although I guess it is too late now that she is prego too.



She gained 20 pounds in ONE MONTH. Not four... yikes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

every season Farrah has new 'friends' yet, can never keep them.  She is her own worst enemy.


----------



## mcb100

^I know! The odd part about the whole scene for me was that before this episode came on, when they were showing the episode where they showed the Teen Mom Girls clips of when they first gave birth, etc, what was going on their lives at that time, like a catching up episode or something the same exact neighbors were watching the clips with her and she asked them to leave, and said they shouldn't be there??? But then in the next episode it was like her and the same lady were best friends again and she was babysitting Sophia for Farrah? I understood when I first saw Farrah shoo them out of the room, like okay, they're just neighbors not even really friends, so maybe they don't really need to be there? But then in the next episode she's all friend like with the lady and leaving Sophia with her, so they have to be close? (What I mean is, if that lady really is her close friend, she actually treated her really sh*ity on the former episode. Pick a side, friends or not friends.)


----------



## labelwhore04

mcb100 said:


> I don't know what, exactly, but something doesn't settle with me right about Amber's boyfriend. Yes, he is a lot older than her, but I'm one of those who believe age is just a number. However, I don't know what it is, but something is off, maybe he just gives off that creepy vibe? I can't pin it but he seems...weird??
> 
> 
> I didn't know Farrah was so close with her neighbors, maybe she is lonely? It doesn't seem like she has a ton of real friends, and she doesn't talk to family really, except for that Simon guy I don't see her talking to anyone? I found it odd at first though that she lets her neighbors babysit Sophia....I just find it strange, and I wonder how they've become that close.



Ambers boyfriend is just so incredibly creepy, i can't put my finger on it either. It made me uncomfortable watching him interact with Leah. I don't trust him at all. Apparently he has a criminal record too, for like fraud and assault. 



pursegrl12 said:


> Wait...is Farrah really filming scenes with her 65 yr old neighbor???? And she goes out to dinner with her dad and berates him the whole time. Awesome.
> 
> Tyler still obsessed with catelynn's weight....so obnoxious and rude.
> 
> Ambers new guy is.....hmmmm.....just odd.



Tyler should be obsessed with Catelynns weight. She is clearly unhealthy and it got to the point where it was affecting their baby, and she didn't even seem to care! Nothing wrong with him wanting his girlfriend to be healthy and look good, and for their baby to be healthy. Tiptoeing around your partners unhealthy weight doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, I didn't see Tyler's weight comments as malicious. At first they were annoying, but as
You see her weight ballooning, and the doctor even confirms that it's unhealthy, you can see where he's coming from. She was way too nonchalant about the weight gain and diabetes. 

Farrah is definitely a total bish to her parents, but it's funny how they both hightailed it to Texas as soon as filming commenced. And her mom is asking her for 8k for a "liquid facelift," and asking to live with her? I can see why the family dynamic is so messed up and a small peep into why she is the way she is. 
I'm shocked at Amber (I guess
I shouldn't be) for allowing a virtual stranger to basically parachute into her life and her home without even discussing it with her. He just permanently set up camp without any discussion. He's def creepy. 
The guy is a former drug addict, loser with a rap sheet (apparently) and she's ok with him being around Leah? The guy was a disgusting mooch.


----------



## pixiejenna

I doubt Maci will quit the show she needs the pay especially with another little one on the way. The producers knew she would flip and they wanted the drama. 

Amber's bf is super creapy. I said it before and I'll say it again he comes off as very predatory too me. He just conveniently forgot to tell amber he had no home, he clearly had no plans to go back home he already set his sights on moving in. Imo he really didn't have a place to step in and talk to Gary. But I think he did it because he knew it would mean a lot to Amber(just a opportunity for him to wrap her around his finger). It would make her feel like he's defending her honor and she obviously doesn't have a lot of people doing that for her. I agree her letting him move in so quickly shows her judgment is sadly still poor.

Cate and Tyler Wtf why did you choose the name Nova. Honestly the first thing I thought of was a car cause my grandparents had a Chevy Nova lol. I felt bad for Cate when Ty was raging on her about the weight. As someone with PCOS I know what it's like to quickly gain a bunch of weight in a short period of time for seemingly no reason. It's very frustrating to have happen both mentally and physically. Having your BF harping you about it is only going to make it worse.

Farah you certainly haven't changed one bit have you lol. I think she befriended her neighbor because she's looking for a mother figure in her life, one that's dumb enough to believe the garbage coming out of her mouth. Also she needed to show us she's religious so we can see she's turned  new leaf lmao. I'm not surprised her mom is trying to mooch off of her. I don't get why she's so opposed to it since she let her step dad live with her until she kicked him out. The thing that really stuck out to me was how much she reminded me of my last manager, she was equally phony and nauseating.


----------



## mcb100

^Right? Amber took the news that *surprise he's moving in* extremely well. Even if it was someone I really loved, I'd be a bit peeved. You should plan things out together first, you just don't say like *surprise! I'm moving in*?? I mean, what if she had needed more time before living together & he already sold all of his stuff, and his apartment.


----------



## Sweetpea83

pixiejenna said:


> *I doubt Maci will quit the show she needs the pay especially with another little one on the way. The producers knew she would flip and they wanted the drama.*
> 
> Amber's bf is super creapy. I said it before and I'll say it again he comes off as very predatory too me. He just conveniently forgot to tell amber he had no home, he clearly had no plans to go back home he already set his sights on moving in. Imo he really didn't have a place to step in and talk to Gary. But I think he did it because he knew it would mean a lot to Amber(just a opportunity for him to wrap her around his finger). It would make her feel like he's defending her honor and she obviously doesn't have a lot of people doing that for her. I agree her letting him move in so quickly shows her judgment is sadly still poor.
> 
> Cate and Tyler Wtf why did you choose the name Nova. Honestly the first thing I thought of was a car cause my grandparents had a Chevy Nova lol. I felt bad for Cate when Ty was raging on her about the weight. As someone with PCOS I know what it's like to quickly gain a bunch of weight in a short period of time for seemingly no reason. It's very frustrating to have happen both mentally and physically. Having your BF harping you about it is only going to make it worse.
> 
> Farah you certainly haven't changed one bit have you lol. I think she befriended her neighbor because she's looking for a mother figure in her life, one that's dumb enough to believe the garbage coming out of her mouth. Also she needed to show us she's religious so we can see she's turned  new leaf lmao. I'm not surprised her mom is trying to mooch off of her. I don't get why she's so opposed to it since she let her step dad live with her until she kicked him out. The thing that really stuck out to me was how much she reminded me of my last manager, she was equally phony and nauseating.


 

I'm thinking she'll be back in the next episode..


Amber is a fool letting a guy she barely knows living in her home..with her child around.


----------



## Bentley1

Maci isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Did anyone else notice that after finding out the creep had settled in her house for good, Amber said: "I'm in love," and he called her a fool or something along that.. but nothing else.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't recall what he said but I did notice he didn't say it back. Didn't she say it more than once too?


----------



## kirsten

I'm guessing Macy comes back next episode. Can't turn down that $$$.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kirsten said:


> I'm guessing Macy comes back next episode. Can't turn down that $$$.


 
yeah, she's not turning down that money.


Am I the only one that gets an odd face when Catlynn and Tyler say "Tree-sah"?  I thought her name was "Ta-re-sah'


Maci's reason for not wanting Farrah back makes ZERO sense.  Especially when, let's be real none of them are role models.  Maci is about to be another baby momma, with another man.  Yep, that's a great role model for Bentley.


Amber made a good point, she was locked up and now she's back, so why can't Farrah.


----------



## mcb100

I, too, think Macy will come back for the money. I really like Macy, but it doesn't make any sense to back out of doing the show because Farrah's on it, when Amber just went to prison? I can see why Macy did what she did, it's really not setting a *great* example, for your son to watch the show and see someone who did porn, but when Macy agreed to do the show she signed on to be a reality TV star, even if that's in some small way, shape, or form and in the television business you will often be working alongside someone who made very poor choices? So, in a way, I feel like when she agreed to do the show for the first time (even though no one knew it would be a big hit), she kind of signed on for it, she signed on to work alongside people like Farrah, the other teen moms, and possibly other producers and people who have made very poor choices....it's just the business and she signed on for this deal.


----------



## Sassys

Has anyone from the show actually made something of themselves? Has anyone learned from their "mistake" and actu graduated from HS, college and have a career? I am not a avid watcher, but all I hear is stories about more pregnancies, divorce, drugs and arrest.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> Has anyone from the show actually made something of themselves? Has anyone learned from their "mistake" and actu gruated from HS, colleage and have a career? I am notaadvid watcher, bt all I hear is stories about more pregnancis, divorce, drugs and arrest.



I'm gonna go with NO on that one. Or at least not from the regulars that have been on Teen Mom. 16 & Pregnant may be a different story.


----------



## coconutsboston

I can't even pay attention to Farrah's segments because of that awful immobile lip implant. I keep catching myself staring at it every time she's on.


----------



## MKB0925

coconutsboston said:


> I can't even pay attention to Farrah's segments because of that awful immobile lip implant. I keep catching myself staring at it every time she's on.



Ugh I know and can she ever speak in a normal voice? I can't stand the different voices she uses...makes me crazy!


----------



## MKB0925

I can't get over what a creeper Amber s , now fiance is...so gross!


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> Has anyone from the show actually made something of themselves? Has anyone learned from their "mistake" and actu graduated from HS, college and have a career? I am not a avid watcher, but all I hear is stories about more pregnancies, divorce, drugs and arrest.




In their defense, I think the oldest girls are only 22 or so, so not that much time to get into careers. But yes, I think maci's the only one close to getting her BA. 

I feel like they're all just living off MTV money. And a lot of them look like they live in low cost of living areas, so that MTV money probably stretches pretty far.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think the only teen mom that made something that has made something of herself is chelsea from teen mom 2. She got her cosmetology license and is a hairdresser.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> I think the only teen mom that made something that has made something of herself is chelsea from teen mom 2. She got her cosmetology license and is a hairdresser.



But Tyler is going to get his EMT, no he is going to be an actor, no he is studying TV production!  And eating pizza and laying on the couch all day.  

Chelsea, although immature, also didn't seem to need a constant man in her life unlike her dearest Adam who has gone through how many women and fathered another kid.  Chelsea seems to be a devoted parent.  Course it does help to have Randy to help her through the rough spots.


----------



## dooneybaby

This show should be required viewing for every kid over 13. After watching a show about the most miserable young people on TV, teens would be afraid to get pregnant!


----------



## dooneybaby

coconutsboston said:


> I can't even pay attention to Farrah's segments because of that awful immobile lip implant. I keep catching myself staring at it every time she's on.


I can't even get past her nasty attitude to even look at her lips!


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched only about 20 minutes.  I think half the reason I watched was to see Bentley.  He is so engaging.  Otherwise, they are dull as dirt.  I knew Maci would return; she isn't going to turn down that paycheck.   

I hope  someone has done a background check on this new boyfriend of Amber's.  He is the creepiest guy I've ever seen.   Why oh why do they always have to get dogs when they can barely care for themselves?
So Farrah relies on her father, who she treats like dirt, to babysit for her. And then her mother is used to appear on a therapy show with her.  Isn't Farrah all treated already from her stint on Couples Therapy?  Its hard to believe people pay Farrah to appear at their event.

Carly and Tyler just make me ill.  There they are on the couch yet again, large soda on the side saying how hard it is with the baby.  Neither of them work.  They can sleep all day on and off.  

Doubt if I'll bother to tune in the rest of the season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> But Tyler is going to get his EMT, no he is going to be an actor, no he is studying TV production!  And eating pizza and laying on the couch all day.
> 
> Chelsea, although immature, also didn't seem to need a constant man in her life unlike her dearest Adam who has gone through how many women and fathered another kid.  Chelsea seems to be a devoted parent.  Course it does help to have Randy to help her through the rough spots.


 
Chelsea's problem is Adam.  As soon as he shows a slight bit of interest, she's on him like white on rice.  It's a sad cycle


You forgot to add Tyler is going to be a counselor for adopted kids or something


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea's problem is Adam.  As soon as he shows a slight bit of interest, she's on him like white on rice.  It's a sad cycle
> 
> 
> You forgot to add Tyler is going to be a counselor for adopted kids or something



Oh yeah, I forgot about Tyler's fifth or so prospective career.


----------



## michie

So, I'm guessing Farrah's bf is not the same dude that didn't show up for "Couple's Therapy"...? IDK where these train wrecks constantly find guys who want to be bothered with their crazy lives. SMH


----------



## michie

Well, if he went to prison for killing a child, I imagine it's just safe to assume the prisoners showed no mercy and killed him. Kinda disappointed they didn't change the killer, though.  
Story still seems crazy. Are we to think his wife and daughters just go back home and live a modest life after this wild goose chase?


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> Well, if he went to prison for killing a child, I imagine it's just safe to assume the prisoners showed no mercy and killed him. Kinda disappointed they didn't change the killer, though.
> Story still seems crazy. Are we to think his wife and daughters just go back home and live a modest life after this wild goose chase?



huh?


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> So, I'm guessing Farrah's bf is not the same dude that didn't show up for "Couple's Therapy"...? IDK where these train wrecks constantly find guys who want to be bothered with their crazy lives. SMH


 
nope not the same guy.  he dodged a bullet.  Farrah can find a guy because let's face it, she put out a sex tape and you can always find a guy that wants that!


I swear, I think MTV finds friends for Farrah, because every season she has a new crop.  Like the neighbor lady.  Apparently she has never seen Farrah in action with her mom.  I'm sure she'd have a totally different outlook and probably wouldn't be holding hands saying a prayer with her.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea's problem is Adam. As soon as he shows a slight bit of interest, she's on him like white on rice. It's a sad cycle
> 
> 
> You forgot to add Tyler is going to be a counselor for adopted kids or something


 
Chelsea has had the same boyfriend for months now..so I hope it continues and she's happy. He seems to be worlds different from Adam. According to her IG posts anyhow, she seems happy.


----------



## Jeneen

TC1 said:


> Chelsea has had the same boyfriend for months now..so I hope it continues and she's happy. He seems to be worlds different from Adam. According to her IG posts anyhow, she seems happy.




I just looked and her boyfriend is handsome.


----------



## pixiejenna

Adam is Chelseas achillies heel the second he shows her a ounce of attention she's head over heals for him. I still give her credit that she's the only teen mom on the show who actually took the initiative to get a real job other than mooching of the tit of MTV her whole life. Dose her family help her out yes as do most families help their kids go from teens to adults. 

I know it's harsh but Cate and Tyler are the most disappointing of the bunch. They have done absolutely nothing productive in the past 6 years. They had a lot of great opportunities because they gave Carly up for adoption and they pissed them all away. I know most teens and young adults don't know what they want to do with the rest of there lives but that's why you go to school and you figure it out though trial and error. I honestly feel like if they gave school a real chance that there is a pretty high probability that they wouldn't even be together anymore, they would grow apart . I think that's a part of the reason why they live such mediocre lives because their relationship isn't strong enough to withstand real challenges. They rather cling to each other than do something that challenges them. I also get it's not easy to give up a kid for adoption but you have to move on with your life at some point. Now you have another kid and your still doing nothing. Why give up Carly for a better life if you can't be bothered to create a better life for your second kid?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Adam is Chelseas achillies heel the second he shows her a ounce of attention she's head over heals for him. I still give her credit that she's the only teen mom on the show who actually took the initiative to get a real job other than mooching of the tit of MTV her whole life. Dose her family help her out yes as do most families help their kids go from teens to adults.
> 
> I know it's harsh but Cate and Tyler are the most disappointing of the bunch. They have done absolutely nothing productive in the past 6 years. They had a lot of great opportunities because they gave Carly up for adoption and they pissed them all away. I know most teens and young adults don't know what they want to do with the rest of there lives but that's why you go to school and you figure it out though trial and error. I honestly feel like if they gave school a real chance that there is a pretty high probability that they wouldn't even be together anymore, they would grow apart . I think that's a part of the reason why they live such mediocre lives because their relationship isn't strong enough to withstand real challenges. They rather cling to each other than do something that challenges them. I also get it's not easy to give up a kid for adoption but you have to move on with your life at some point. Now you have another kid and your still doing nothing. Why give up Carly for a better life if you can't be bothered to create a better life for your second kid?




Agree 100%


Catelynn and Tyler just - ugh....  they talk about what they want to do every season, but never follow through.   Bringing another child into this world, is the last thing they need to do (same goes for Maci - she's a bit more stable and levelheaded, but still doesn't  need another kid).


Best thing about Chelsea - is her father.  He seems really cool.  Same for Ryan's dad (his mom, too)


----------



## Sweetpea83

MKB0925 said:


> Ugh I know and can she ever speak in a normal voice? I can't stand the different voices she uses...makes me crazy!


 
Her baby voice annoys me..lol.


----------



## michie

pursegrl12 said:


> huh?



OMGGGGG!!! I was wondering where my Secrets & Lies post went!!! Sorry! That post is not about Amber's doucheman


----------



## mcb100

Honestly, I know this sounds bad but I bet Brandon and Theresa are happy that Cait & Tyler had an actual baby that they can call their own--so that maybe they can focus on the new baby and stop calling Carly "our kid"/"my kid". They introduce the new baby as Carly's sister, and just the way they talk about her, like.....they act as if she's really their kid? I know they mean well, but it's kind of insulting to her foster parents, you know what I mean?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> Honestly, I know this sounds bad but I bet Brandon and Theresa are happy that Cait & Tyler had an actual baby that they can call their own--so that maybe they can focus on the new baby and stop calling Carly "our kid"/"my kid". They introduce the new baby as Carly's sister, and just the way they talk about her, like.....they act as if she's really their kid? I know they mean well, but it's kind of insulting to her foster parents, you know what I mean?


 they aren't her foster parents.  but I get what you mean.


Basically having this open adoption with Tyler and Catelynn seems to have been a bad idea.  They were too young getting pregnant and giving up the child.  They seems to need more intense counseling to teach them that carly is no longer their child.


I wouldn't be surprised if Brandon and Theresa cease the open adoption.


----------



## dooneybaby

It is so exhausting watching Farrah. She is just so mean and nasty in how she relates to some people, especially her mother.

And Amber getting married? I don't know about this. 

Do Tyler and Catelynn work? To me they still don't seem ready to raise a child. But...too late now!


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> they aren't her foster parents.  but I get what you mean.
> 
> 
> Basically having this open adoption with Tyler and Catelynn seems to have been a bad idea.  They were too young getting pregnant and giving up the child.  They seems to need more intense counseling to teach them that carly is no longer their child.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Brandon and Theresa cease the open adoption.




Can you cease an open adoption? Just curious as I have no idea. 

I completely agree though. Like how Tyler mentioned Theresa takes a long time to respond, didn't text back when he sent her the pic, etc. Brandon and Theresa probably expected an in person visit once a year and randomly sending pictures.  Not Tyler and Caitlin constantly texting them, which what they make it out to be what they're doing.  

It's going to be interesting if/when Carly and Nova meet in the future. They are going to be so different based on how they grew up, were raised etc


----------



## Megs

Carson123 said:


> Can you cease an open adoption? Just curious as I have no idea.
> 
> I completely agree though. Like how Tyler mentioned Theresa takes a long time to respond, didn't text back when he sent her the pic, etc. Brandon and Theresa probably expected an in person visit once a year and randomly sending pictures.  Not Tyler and Caitlin constantly texting them, which what they make it out to be what they're doing.
> 
> It's going to be interesting if/when Carly and Nova meet in the future. They are going to be so different based on how they grew up, were raised etc



I think from what I heard on the show (but could be wrong), Brandon and Theresa can close the adoption if they want to. Cait and Tyler relinquished all parental rights and they are the ones who seem to keep forgetting that. Carly's parents are Brandon and Theresa since 2 days after she was born. 

I could be wrong


----------



## Megs

A few more things: 

Maci being on the show without Bentley is really annoying. I want to understand where she is coming from, but I can't. So now she is ok with her and her unborn baby and her unborn baby sonograms etc on TV with Farrah just not Bentley. Makes ZERO sense. 

Farrah is awful. I keep trying to see if maybe something else is happening that I'm missing, but her parents are all "I'll watch Sophia" and Farrah is all "YOU ARE AWFUL". I can't really even understand. I may not think her line of work has been noble, but she has taken care of herself and Sophia .... and her mother's liquid facelift . Her mom is all about being on shows with her because it brings her a paycheck too! 

Amber, just why, why would you say yes to this guy!


----------



## beekmanhill

Megs said:


> A few more things:
> 
> Maci being on the show without Bentley is really annoying. I want to understand where she is coming from, but I can't. So now she is ok with her and her unborn baby and her unborn baby sonograms etc on TV with Farrah just not Bentley. Makes ZERO sense.
> 
> Farrah is awful. I keep trying to see if maybe something else is happening that I'm missing, but her parents are all "I'll watch Sophia" and Farrah is all "YOU ARE AWFUL". I can't really even understand. I may not think her line of work has been noble, but she has taken care of herself and Sophia .... and her mother's liquid facelift . Her mom is all about being on shows with her because it brings her a paycheck too!
> 
> Amber, just why, why would you say yes to this guy!



Yeah, and I want to see Bentley.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> I think from what I heard on the show (but could be wrong), Brandon and Theresa can close the adoption if they want to. Cait and Tyler relinquished all parental rights and they are the ones who seem to keep forgetting that. Carly's parents are Brandon and Theresa since 2 days after she was born.
> 
> I could be wrong



you're right.

Open adoption is a privilege.  Brandon and Theresa didn't have to do it.  I wonder if they regret it now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> It is so exhausting watching Farrah. She is just so mean and nasty in how she relates to some people, especially her mother.
> 
> 
> Do Tyler and Catelynn work? To me they still don't seem ready to raise a child. But...too late now!



if working is eating pizza and talking about what they are going to do with their lives, then yes, they work 

Farrah has a nasty spirit.  How anyone can stand to be around her and not punch her dead in her throat, is beyond me.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Carly and Tyler are, for purposes of the show, mentioning Carly as often as possible so   if she sees the show when she gets older, she'll know they didn't forget her.  I guess this is laudable, but it is just too much.   Give some consideration to Brandon and Teresa.  I just don't know what a happy medium would be.  

Wouldn't it be odd to be Carly, and maybe not know the circumstances, and then run into Nova, who will probably be a mini-Carly, somewhere?

I wish they would all take nutrition courses and eat a bit healthier.   Seeing Amber and new BF out in the fast food joint made me sick.  I do hope she doesn't marry him.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah has a nasty spirit.  How anyone can stand to be around her and not punch her dead in her throat, is beyond me.




Yes! She is awful. When her mom asked her what the counseling show was about and Farrah responded with her bish a*s attitude. I mean it's a valid question and I have no clue why she is SO UGLY all that time. 

There has to be something wrong with that BF of hers if he's still with her.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Did anyone notice the package to Nova was from "Teresa and family"?   I thought that was quite interesting.  

I wouldn't blame them if they ended all ties with Cate and Tyler and just moved on a lived their life.    Why would they even want to hear and see tons of pictures of their new baby?  

Also the way Cate talked about Carly and Nova being best friends in the future and Carly being closer to Nova than her adoptive parents.   its like she thinks one day Carly will come running back to them.  


Also I still can't believe they brought Farrah back.  I really pity her honestly.. and clearly her parents only talk to her for money.  She treats them like crap and they take it over and over.  Every time I see her talk like that I'm like.. HEELLLL naw!!!!    She hasn't ran into the wrong person yet I think.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nova is the name of another Teen Mom's daughter


----------



## br00kelynx

DC-Cutie said:


> Nova is the name of another Teen Mom's daughter




It's also a stupid name. Just sayin'


----------



## labelwhore04

The way Cate and Ty talk about Carly makes me sooo uncomfortable. They need to stop referring to her as Novas "sister." And why do they have Teresas cell number? I thought all communication is done through the adoption agency, that's how it should be... no wonder there's no boundaries.


----------



## TC1

Anyone else notice that Ambers engagement ring already had a wedding band soldered to it?. So, it may not have been from Wal-Mart...but it was from a pawn shop. LOL


----------



## MKB0925

TC1 said:


> Anyone else notice that Ambers engagement ring already had a wedding band soldered to it?. So, it may not have been from Wal-Mart...but it was from a pawn shop. LOL



Funny you say that. ..I thought there was another ring attached but was not sure...Unreal! Lol


----------



## Bentley1

TC1 said:


> Anyone else notice that Ambers engagement ring already had a wedding band soldered to it?. So, it may not have been from Wal-Mart...but it was from a pawn shop. LOL




Lol, yes. I was wondering why there was a band and assumed it was a 2nd hand ring that came like that.


----------



## beekmanhill

MKB0925 said:


> Funny you say that. ..I thought there was another ring attached but was not sure...Unreal! Lol



Haha, I noticed something was weird, but I couldn't figure out what it was.


----------



## coconutsboston

If the soldered ring of Amber's is her "new" engagement ring, what was the pave diamond ring she always had on her ring finger?  Before I saw the "new" ring, I thought they had just pieced the episode together in an odd way and expected us not to notice.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> if working is eating pizza and talking about what they are going to do with their lives, then yes, they work
> 
> Farrah has a nasty spirit.  *How anyone can stand to be around her and not punch her dead in her throat, is beyond me.*



Oh Lawd, stop!  :lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

TC1 said:


> Anyone else notice that Ambers engagement ring already had a wedding band soldered to it?. So, it may not have been from Wal-Mart...but it was from a pawn shop. LOL


 Lol..


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Anyone else notice that Ambers engagement ring already had a wedding band soldered to it?. So, it may not have been from Wal-Mart...but it was from a pawn shop. LOL



Poor Amber she can't get a good engagement ring to save her life.  LOL  remember her ring from Gary came from WalMart,

One day a man will go to Zales and hook her up!


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> Poor Amber she can't get a good engagement ring to save her life.  LOL  remember her ring from Gary came from WalMart,
> 
> 
> 
> One day a man will go to Zales and hook her up!




Not that I think Matt's ring was nice or anything but it was def a step from that POS Walmart ring Gary gave her [emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Msbuffy100 said:


> Did anyone notice the package to Nova was from "Teresa and family"?   I thought that was quite interesting.
> 
> I wouldn't blame them if they ended all ties with Cate and Tyler and just moved on a lived their life.    Why would they even want to hear and see tons of pictures of their new baby?
> 
> Also the way Cate talked about Carly and Nova being best friends in the future and Carly being closer to Nova than her adoptive parents.   its like she thinks one day Carly will come running back to them.
> 
> 
> Also I still can't believe they brought Farrah back.  I really pity her honestly.. and clearly her parents only talk to her for money.  She treats them like crap and they take it over and over.  Every time I see her talk like that I'm like.. HEELLLL naw!!!!    She hasn't ran into the wrong person yet I think.



I also noted how the card was signed and found it odd. It made me think that the husband wants nothing to do with them. Like tree somehow feels a obligation to them because they gave them thier child so she keeps on sending them bits and pieces. Both Cate and Tyler are delusional over Carly and the sad part is she's the one who's going to end up paying the price for it. She's still pretty young so the occasional visit with them isn't a big deal. But as she gets older I feel like the visits will become more challenging. I'm also glad that the real parents don't want her on the show. I can't imagine what it would be like to have random strangers come up to you off the street and talk to your child like other teen mom's have said happened. Especially with her being adopted we don't know if she even knows she's adopted and that Cate and Ty are her biological parents. 

I find it ironic that the tables have turned on Farah. She put up with her mom's BS only for money. Didn't she move out to get away from her mom but her mom paid rent for her at the new place? And now they do the same with her lol. They go by the golden rule in that family and whoever has the gold will be the ugliest one of the bunch.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Poor Amber she can't get a good engagement ring to save her life.  LOL  remember her ring from Gary came from WalMart,
> 
> One day a man will go to Zales and hook her up!


----------



## br00kelynx

So Maci doesn't want to have Bentley film with a porn star but she can release a lipstick called "milf status"


K lol


----------



## pursegrl12

I don't like Farrah at all buuut she has a point about maci..if Maci is so against being on the show with Bentley because of Farrah then why was she there?!? Why? She needs the money and I agree with Farrah that it makes her look fake.


----------



## shoegal

I get Macis point - maybe she wouldn't have signed a contract to appear if she had known Farrah was going to be back. Of all the girls she seems to live the most modestly


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoegal said:


> I get Macis point - maybe she wouldn't have signed a contract to appear if she had known Farrah was going to be back. Of all the girls she seems to live the most modestly



she isn't living in modestly.  How do you explain to a child, 'oh hey momma is knocked up again'.  Like Farrah said, she's in the same place she was 6 years ago...  All T, All Shade - LOL


----------



## michie

Modestly, in terms of her still just being a country girl and living quite simple. I'm actually surprised she's just now pregnant again. This is about the 4th or 5th guy she's been with.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Modestly, in terms of her still just being a country girl and living quite simple. I'm actually surprised she's just now pregnant again. This is about the 4th or 5th guy she's been with.



with the exception of Farrah, they are all country girls living simple


----------



## michie

I disagree. Catelynn and Tyler have a sectional sofa now. New money done took over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I disagree. Catelynn and Tyler have a sectional sofa now. New money done took over.



lol


----------



## ShoreGrl

michie said:


> I disagree. Catelynn and Tyler have a sectional sofa now. New money done took over.


----------



## DC-Cutie

is it just me or does Maci look dirty all the time?  Like I wanna give her a bar of soap and wash her face.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> is it just me or does Maci look dirty all the time?  Like I wanna give her a bar of soap and wash her face.




I bet you it's self tanner.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> is it just me or does Maci look dirty all the time? Like I wanna give her a bar of soap and wash her face.


 
She seems to have REALLY bad skin, so I think she OD's on the cover up and self tanner.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> I don't like Farrah at all buuut she has a point about maci..if Maci is so against being on the show with Bentley because of Farrah then why was she there?!? Why? She needs the money and I agree with Farrah that it makes her look fake.


 


shoegal said:


> I get Macis point - maybe she wouldn't have signed a contract to appear if she had known Farrah was going to be back. Of all the girls she seems to live the most modestly


 
None of them film together (they don't even live in the same states). What is the big deal. Please someone explain to me what is the beef with Farah coming back. I fell asleep last night and only watched 5min.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> I disagree. Catelynn and Tyler have a sectional sofa now. New money done took over.


 
Child, you can get a sectional at Bob's You need to stop lol


----------



## pink1

Watching now.  I'm not sure I agree w/ Maci but Farrah is terrible.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> Child, you can get a sectional at Bob's You need to stop lol



Yeah, but they ain't had one before!  Showing off!


----------



## shoegal

Sassys said:


> None of them film together (they don't even live in the same states). What is the big deal. Please someone explain to me what is the beef with Farah coming back. I fell asleep last night and only watched 5min.






Watching now. But from what I've read her problem was Farrah using Teen Mom brand in her porn.


----------



## Sassys

shoegal said:


> Watching now. But from what I've read her problem was Farrah using Teen Mom brand in her porn.


 
Oh give me a break. IMO, being a Teen Mom is nothing to be proud of , so Maci needs to have several. None of them have used this opportunity to better themselves. They all live like country bumpkins (no offense to anyone).


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> I disagree. Catelynn and Tyler have a sectional sofa now. New money done took over.




Lmao


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Oh give me a break. IMO, being a Teen Mom is nothing to be proud of , so Maci needs to have several. None of them have used this opportunity to better themselves. They all live like country bumpkins (no offense to anyone).


 
Not sure how Tyler knew ...but he said that when you look up Teen Mom on Google Farrah's sex tape will come up because it was called Backdoor Teen Mom..so he said it was giving the franchise a bad name. LOL


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Not sure how Tyler knew ...but he said that when you look up Teen Mom on Google Farrah's sex tape will come up because it was called Backdoor Teen Mom..so he said it was giving the franchise a bad name. LOL


 
Not sure why his Gay a$$ is looking at straight porn anyway.

They ALL are giving the franchise a bad name. You have been given money from a network (*a lot of money*) and none of them have used that money to better themselves. They all made mistakes by getting pregnant so young, and you would think people with common sense, would use this TV opportunity to go to college and get a career. None have done that. Tyler and Catelynn are the dumbest of all of them. They gave their child away, so they had the most opportunities to do something with their lives. Instead they sit around talking about a kid they gave away years ago and eat pizza all day and have yet another kid.


----------



## TC1

^^ totally agree. Not to mention all the $$ they have in book deals. They EACH have a book out. I haven't seen them do anyhting good with their money. Just buying new cars and laying around in bed or on the couch all day. SMH


----------



## dooneybaby

Sassys said:


> None of them film together (they don't even live in the same states). What is the big deal. Please someone explain to me *what is the beef with Farah coming back. *I fell asleep last night and only watched 5min.


Farrah is just so nasty and caustic that it's actually draining to watch the show. I love watching a trashy train wreck, but I just can't enjoy watching Farrah. Everything that comes out of her mouth is hostile and it's just too much. There's no productive communication when she's around.
I think the show would be better without her.


----------



## Jeneen

The most concerning thing for Bentley will not be being in the same ensemble cast as Farrah, but looking back and seeing how emotionally neglectful his father was to him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> Farrah is just so nasty and caustic that it's actually draining to watch the show. I love watching a trashy train wreck, but I just can't enjoy watching Farrah. Everything that comes out of her mouth is hostile and it's just too much. There's no productive communication when she's around.
> I think the show would be better without her.


 
She is draining, but they don't even film with her.  So Maci's argument makes no sense at all.  she said she didn't want he son being around dildos....  Uh, how does that relate to Farrah's sex tape?  It doesn't.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> She is draining, but they don't even film with her.  So Maci's argument makes no sense at all.  she said she didn't want he son being around dildos....  Uh, how does that relate to Farrah's sex tape?  It doesn't.


Forget Maci, I'm talking about myself not being able to stand Farrah! Maci is triflin' too - knocked up for the second time by a different baby daddy.
Bentley is about 6 years old, so she had all this time to get her life together, further her education and get a good-paying job before bringing a second child into this world. Maybe she needs to think about that when she starts complaining about what's best for Bentley.


----------



## mcb100

I just watched the new episode. Why is Farrah pressuring that poor guy to marry her after probably only a month or two (or less) of dating??? Normal people (aside from Amber & her new boyfriend, which I don't really support because it's just WAY too fast) date for months or a whole year or more without thinking about marrying the person because it takes a lot of time to get to the point of marriage. Tbh I think she is just too eager to get married to anyone, (not like this guy is special. I'm sure if she was dating anyone else instead, it'd be the same way...her pressuring them after only a few weeks.), and to start playing house with a man. I understand totally why she would want to have a boyfriend, I think she's only had Sophia's dad when he and she were young and he died, but she always strikes me as one of those people who thinks it makes them overly special  to be in a relationship, or get hitched only because you want to be married.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> I just watched the new episode. Why is Farrah pressuring that poor guy to marry her after probably only a month or two (or less) of dating??? Normal people (aside from Amber & her new boyfriend, which I don't really support because it's just WAY too fast) date for months or a whole year or more without thinking about marrying the person because it takes a lot of time to get to the point of marriage. Tbh I think she is just too eager to get married to anyone, (not like this guy is special. I'm sure if she was dating anyone else instead, it'd be the same way...her pressuring them after only a few weeks.), and to start playing house with a man. I understand totally why she would want to have a boyfriend, I think she's only had Sophia's dad when he and she were young and he died, but she always strikes me as one of those people who thinks it makes them overly special  to be in a relationship, or get hitched only because you want to be married.


 
she's in love with the IDEA of being in a relationship, marriage or love


----------



## Megs

dooneybaby said:


> Farrah is just so nasty and caustic that it's actually draining to watch the show. I love watching a trashy train wreck, but I just can't enjoy watching Farrah. Everything that comes out of her mouth is hostile and it's just too much. There's no productive communication when she's around.
> I think the show would be better without her.



YES. I love me some really bad TV but watching Farrah just is awful. It's not even like Real Housewives drama, it's just legit bad drama and I can hardly keep up with her or want to keep up with her, it's just too much for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I had a revelation - I have a cousin that has a attitude like Farrah - very harsh in her speaking tone, mean to her parents ( she doesn't curse at them), etc.  BUT, BUT, BUT she will give you the shirt off her back, her last bit of money and feed you until you can't eat anymore.  Her children are exceptionally smart, well spoken, taken care of and respectful.


She had a rough life and thinks that everyone is out for her.  When her parents were about to lose their home, she went to the bank, paid it off and sent them all the paperwork.  They called her to thank her.  Her response "yeah, ok.  Ya'll are welcome.  I gotta go'  She tells me she loves them, she just has a hard time communicating with them.


It's very strange when I sit back and watch them interact.


I notice that about Farrah - her mom wanted the money for the surgery, she talked crap to her but gave it to her anyways.  that's my cousin.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I had a revelation - I have a cousin that has a attitude like Farrah - very harsh in her speaking tone, mean to her parents ( she doesn't curse at them), etc.  BUT, BUT, BUT she will give you the shirt off her back, her last bit of money and feed you until you can't eat anymore.  Her children are exceptionally smart, well spoken, taken care of and respectful.
> 
> 
> She had a rough life and thinks that everyone is out for her.  When her parents were about to lose their home, she went to the bank, paid it off and sent them all the paperwork.  They called her to thank her.  Her response "yeah, ok.  Ya'll are welcome.  I gotta go'  She tells me she loves them, she just has a hard time communicating with them.
> 
> 
> It's very strange when I sit back and watch them interact.
> 
> 
> I notice that about Farrah - her mom wanted the money for the surgery, she talked crap to her but gave it to her anyways.  that's my cousin.


 
It may have something to do with what Tyler Perry once said in an interview. He can't stand his father and loathes the man and wants nothing to do with him, but does pay all his bills. When asked why, by the interviewer, he replied, "it's the right thing to do, regardless of how I feel about him, he is still my father". The look the interviewer gave him was hysterical.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> It may have something to do with what Tyler Perry once said in an interview. He can't stand his father and loathes the man and wants nothing to do with him, but does pay all his bills. When asked why, by the interviewer, he replied, "it's the right thing to do, regardless of how I feel about him, he is still my father". The look the interviewer gave him was hysterical.


 
Sounds odd to some, but I understand.  I think Oprah made a similar statement (but she has relationships with her parents).  I thank God everyday for the relationship with my parents, couldn't imagine treating them badly.  but sometimes, you have to love them from afar and just take care of them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wait..did I watch correctly..did Amber's man get her name tattooed onto his arm? LOL...smdh..


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Farrah is so friggin' vile.. I can't understand how people tolerate her. She's awful.

I feel bad for Catelynn.. She's lost 20 lbs, she's on her way, step off! All women have insecurities, mostly about looks, and to be reminded -so often and not so tactfully- by the one person that's supposed to love you for who you are as a whole... 

Amber is starting to show that old guy her true colors.. Buckle up!

Car accidents back to back! I'm glad Bentley is alright, but to hear Ryan admit how little he cares about whether or not Bentley sits properly in his car seat.. I wouldn't let him ride with Ryan ever again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have this thing about dental hygiene - Catelynn bothers me - tons of plaque/tarter build up and her gums look like they hurt.  But good for her on the weight loss, now if tyler can just STFU talking about her weight issues.


----------



## michie

Catelyn really loves pizza. Damn! She had already scoped out the WWs points for it lol. Tyler's annoying as hell about the diet/exercise, but seriously, she gained 60 lbs was diagnosed with gestational diabetes and still didn't give a damn. I understand you have to do things at your own pace, but you need to at least have a PACE first!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Catelyn really loves pizza. Damn! She had already scoped out the WWs points for it lol. Tyler's annoying as hell about the diet/exercise, but seriously, she gained 60 lbs was diagnosed with gestational diabetes and still didn't give a damn. I understand you have to do things at your own pace, but you need to at least have a PACE first!


 
you see how the MTV cameras panned down at the pizza - LOL


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> you see how the MTV cameras panned down at the pizza - LOL



YAAAASSSS!!! "DO NOT EAT!" Oh boy...lol

I just can't feel sorry for her. She had nothing but time on her hands and was far too young and unmotivated to pack 60 lbs on her body! She's lazy and blaming pregnancy for it. She may need to delve deeper into her feelings. Maybe this is deeper than just liking pizza.


----------



## kirsten

Tyler is nagging Caitlyn to lose weight because he is starting to realize he isn't attracted to her. He thinks if she is skinny again, he will be, but little does he know he really likes dudes.

Ryan sounded like he was 5 when he was talking about not wearing his seatbelt and why Bentley sometimes doesn't. What the hell was wrong with him? Did he hit his head in his car accident? He just seems so different and slow. 

Ambers man is a creep and she needs to run away asap. Just be alone for awhile and get your sh*t together for you and your daughter. Also addicts drinking? That is very slippery slope that usually leads back to something else.


----------



## pixiejenna

How crazy both Maci and Ryan both had horrible car accidents. Ryan needs to stop doing whatever is killing his brain cells. You'd think that would have scared him straight about seat belts. I don't think Maci has anything to worry about because Bentley is scared straight and will probably never step foot in a car without putting it on.

ITA with Miss Evy the real Amber is finally coming out. Also the fact that she called the mtv producers to come back after her bf punches a hole in the wall, then when they show up she's all like i don't want to talk about it shows how much she misses the drama. I  half feel like she wanted it on film to show that this time it wasn't her flipping out but her bf.

Farah is nauseating to watch. She's trying to act like she's some big business woman with her mom. Please all she cared about was her lack of paychecks off of her mom's start up. I find it ironic that her mom is making a tomato sauce have we ever seen either one of them cooking. Maybe Farah thinks she knows what she's talking about because she went to culinary school.  .  .  .

I feel bad for Catelyn, Tyler is totally ganging up on her over her weight gain and he also got her family to join in on it. He needs to chill out over it because pressuring her like this will only backfire. I agree with the other poster I also think he's pushing her like this because he's not attracted too her any more. It's easy to say she has nothing else to do but loose the weight. It's hard to loose weight especially after having a baby, your hormones are not back to normal she's also breastfeeding as well. It's hard to loose weight and i feel women are pressured to harshly to loose weight after having kids. Some women bounce back quickly others don't, everyone's body is different.


----------



## br00kelynx

Let's get real here she was fat before this baby. Carly is what 6 now she never lost that weight and Tyler knows she won't loose this weight either

Sorry but you can't expect someone to be attracted to you when you gain tons of weight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ryan reminds me of someone that pops pills.  something isn't right with him


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> ryan reminds me of someone that pops pills.  something isn't right with him



Definitely!  Also when he was talking about not having Bentley in a car seat...Unreal.  If I was Maci I would not let Bentley in a car with him at all.


----------



## MKB0925

Farrah is just a terrible person...the while time her and her mom were arguing..I just kept watching their upper lips and they do not move at all.

Also why do they keep having random scenes with her neighbor? Lol

Amber ' s fiance Matt is so skeevy. ..ugh!


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Catelyn really loves pizza. Damn! She had already scoped out the WWs points for it lol. Tyler's annoying as hell about the diet/exercise, but seriously, she gained 60 lbs was diagnosed with gestational diabetes and still didn't give a damn. I understand you have to do things at your own pace, but you need to at least have a PACE first!


 
Typical gay man worried about what his beard looks like.


----------



## mcb100

I feel like somewhere deep inside of them, Amber and her new boyfriend both know that planning this wedding so soon is a bad idea. That whole talk that they were having before they went to sleep really rubbed me the wrong way. I got the *"We know that this isn't 100% right, but we're going to do it anyway"* kind of feel from them. He was basically pointing out that she looked nervous over getting married and she admitted yeah I really am, but it's probably because I'm just younger than you? This is a big decision and if you don't feel truly right that what you're doing is correct, then you shouldn't be doing it right now...


----------



## labelwhore04

br00kelynx said:


> Let's get real here she was fat before this baby. Carly is what 6 now she never lost that weight and Tyler knows she won't loose this weight either
> 
> Sorry but you can't expect someone to be attracted to you when you gain tons of weight.



Exactly. Besides, good for Tyler for actually saying something. Catelynn had gestational diabetes for gods sake, and she still didnt seem to care about losing weight. If the health of her baby couldnt compel her to get healthy then i dont know what will. She needs someone to tell her like it is and stop sugarcoating. People tiptoeing around weight issues is the reason obesity is such a problem. If my man started to get fat and unhealthy, damn right i would say something, and i would expect the same from him.

In all fairness though, Catelynn did lose a ton of weight a while ago, and she looked really good. So clearly she has it in her to do it again, she just needs to work on changing her lifestyle to maintain the weight.


----------



## beekmanhill

I didn't watch this week, and after the comments I'm not sure I want to bother.    Doesn't sound too promising.

Sorry Tyler is getting after Caitlyn but she eats terribly and if she gets diabetes permanently it will be no joke.  She does have to try to eat better.


----------



## michie

Right, ladies...and, it has to suck living with a man who seems to eat everything (as many women do) and still remain a walking stick! Catelyn's whole appearance is startling to me, though. She always looks unkempt and seems to take no pride in herself.


----------



## TC1

Wait until they start feeding Nova all that junk and they notice how different she looks from Carly's appearance. Easy to say they look so much alike when they're babies compared to 6 year olds that have been eating junk their whole lives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think Catelynn's issue is that she has no outside interest - her whole world revolves around Tyler.  She needs to go to school, get a hobby, a job or something.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Catelynn's issue is that she has no outside interest - her whole world revolves around Tyler.  She needs to go to school, get a hobby, a job or something.



It would help all of them to have some outside interest.  Even if the demands (?) of the show prevent them from working, they could volunteer or take one class or learn one language or SOMETHING other than fast food, dogs and babies.


----------



## Bentley1

Ryan is a drug addict and needs help. He's been on something this whole season. 

I don't blame Tyler for nagging Catelynn about losing
Weight bc she clearly doesn't care. I think he's being pretty tactful and helpful (buying her smoothie blender, elliptical, googling diets/recipes, watching the baby while she exercises, etc). He has to keep repeating himself bc she DGAF. The girl got diabetes and continued shoveling in cake and pizza. She is sloppy and stubborn. He is clearly no longer attracted to her and is concerned she's only going to get bigger if she doesn't diet and exercise ASAP. Her diet is disgusting and her laziness is one for the books. And she's not just overweight, she clearly doesn't shower often, brush her teeth regularly, wear clean clothes or take care
Of her skin. Who can blame him for nagging her about her appearance, she's pretty gross.


----------



## michie

^Yep. She is a sad case. I hope she's not suffering with some sort of depression, though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> I think Catelynn's issue is that she has no outside interest - her whole world revolves around Tyler.  She needs to go to school, get a hobby, a job or something.


 YES..to all of this..


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> Ryan is a drug addict and needs help. He's been on something this whole season.
> 
> I don't blame Tyler for nagging Catelynn about losing
> Weight bc she clearly doesn't care. I think he's being pretty tactful and helpful (buying her smoothie blender, elliptical, googling diets/recipes, watching the baby while she exercises, etc). He has to keep repeating himself bc she DGAF. The girl got diabetes and continued shoveling in cake and pizza. She is sloppy and stubborn. He is clearly no longer attracted to her and is concerned she's only going to get bigger if she doesn't diet and exercise ASAP. Her diet is disgusting and her laziness is one for the books. And she's not just overweight, she clearly doesn't shower often, brush her teeth regularly, wear clean clothes or take care
> Of her skin. Who can blame him for nagging her about her appearance, she's pretty gross.



I agree, and Tyler is only with her because he feels trapped at this point. They went through the whole adoption thing together and he probably felt guilty leaving after all of that. Now they have a baby together. They're both stagnating in every aspect of their life. I really think they would be better off apart, they seem to hold each other back. Not to mention Tyler just needs to come out of the closet already.


----------



## mcb100

^I agree. I feel like if Caitlyn and Tyler were not together, it might force them to do things with their lives? (Well, maybe not so much now that they have their own baby, they would probably just say that they are going to be stay at home parents for the rest of their lives.) If she didn't have Tyler, then maybe she would be forced to either have a little bit of a social life, or do some worth while activities besides watching TV? As someone here said, even if the show is taking up much of their lives right now and they cannot commit to college classes and things with a regular schedule because they are being filmed, they can still volunteer for a day or do worthwhile things?


----------



## beekmanhill

It made me laugh when Tyler changed his career plans yet again.  Now he is going to finish college and become a psychologist.  It will guarantee his future income.  Apparently his plans for TV production have been shelved; its too erratic a career. The MTV people must have been laughing to themselves.  

I wish he would keep his yap shut until he actually does something about a job and a career.  He doesn't seem to be much of a caregiver for the baby.   Cait is doing that.  He did allow he'd take care of Reign if mama goes to the gym.  HUH?  What he heck else is he doing?


----------



## TC1

The other day I noticed (Honestly I don't follow him) Tyler posted a selfie on the front porch that said "relaxation"..Umm, all you do is relax and post selfies!!!!!. So, we know he's not straight...no straight man posts that much of himself online.


----------



## Megs

This season felt short to me, next episode is the season finale! Are they brining back Teen Mom 2, I like that cast better tbh


----------



## beekmanhill

That is very short.   I think they have no story lines.  How many times can one of them go to Las Vegas?

Agree, the other cast has a lot more to offer.  Just Jenelle and Leah on their own can make a show.


----------



## mcb100

On July 9th, the new season with the other girls is starting. (The season with Chelsea, Kailyn, and Janelle.) So that may be why this season was so short.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> On July 9th, the new season with the other girls is starting. (The season with Chelsea, Kailyn, and Janelle.) So that may be why this season was so short.



Oh, good. Leah is on too, I hope.    

Forgot all about Kailyn.   She always annoys me.


----------



## mcb100

^Yeah Leah's on too. I agree as well. I feel like Kailyn is a really good mom, but she's not good to watch on TV. She has no story line going on, just the same old blah thing. No plot or anything. She brings no entertainment (Course I prefer to watch good entertainment and not bad entertainment, like Farrah.), so she is no fun to watch. At least the other girls have some sort of a storyline. Janelle always brings drama, we will get to watch her and Nathan. Leah has her rocky relationship with Jeremy and the girls. Plus Cory's having a new baby, so we will see how that affects her. Chelsea has a career, so maybe we will at least be watching clips of her at her job, we'll get to see how she's doing with that. But with Kailyn we don't really have anything to watch.


----------



## Carson123

mcb100 said:


> ^Yeah Leah's on too. I agree as well. I feel like Kailyn is a really good mom, but she's not good to watch on TV. She has no story line going on, just the same old blah thing. No plot or anything. She brings no entertainment (Course I prefer to watch good entertainment and not bad entertainment, like Farrah.), so she is no fun to watch. At least the other girls have some sort of a storyline. Janelle always brings drama, we will get to watch her and Nathan. Leah has her rocky relationship with Jeremy and the girls. Plus Cory's having a new baby, so we will see how that affects her. Chelsea has a career, so maybe we will at least be watching clips of her at her job, we'll get to see how she's doing with that. But with Kailyn we don't really have anything to watch.




I don't know, it's pretty funny to watch kailyn beat up on javi [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Bentley1

Megs said:


> This season felt short to me, next episode is the season finale! Are they brining back Teen Mom 2, I like that cast better tbh




+1.  They just brought Farrah back a few episodes ago and it's already the season finale, it felt like a really short season. 

Agree, I prefer Teen Mom 2 cast as well. Really curious to see what's going on with all of them. These girls were a bore for me.


----------



## Bentley1

mcb100 said:


> On July 9th, the new season with the other girls is starting. (The season with Chelsea, Kailyn, and Janelle.) So that may be why this season was so short.




Oh good, thanks for the info! Much more entertaining cast, especially Janelle and Leah.


----------



## Msbuffy100

beekmanhill said:


> That is very short.   I think they have no story lines.  How many times can one of them go to Las Vegas?
> 
> Agree, the other cast has a lot more to offer.  Just Jenelle and Leah on their own can make a show.




I agree.  They are older ans getting smarter.  Thst equals boring.   I'm sure with Jenelle's new baby and Leahs divorce/possible drug problem will be interesting.


----------



## buzzytoes

So Leah is sick and instead of staying home with her they take her on their romantic get away? That is some great parenting Amber.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah is moving too fast. If I was Gary, I wouldn't approve the child spending the night in the same place with the fiancé


----------



## michie

Sophia's behavior with Simon...ugh. Sophia's behavior, period...ugh.


----------



## buzzytoes

michie said:


> Sophia's behavior with Simon...ugh. Sophia's behavior, period...ugh.



She is an obnoxious child and Farrah just goes along with it like it's cute behavior.


----------



## michie

buzzytoes said:


> She is an obnoxious child and Farrah just goes along with it like it's cute behavior.



I'm glad it wasn't just me. And, the poor child's hair looks like something from "The Jungle Book". 

How awkward was the ride to the airport? Simon betta RUNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Carson123

michie said:


> Sophia's behavior with Simon...ugh. Sophia's behavior, period...ugh.




She is so annoying! Poor girl though. I can't help but think about the crazies who's been raising her. She is so obnoxious though. I mean, she has half of Farrah's genes. 

And how about her telling Simon she won't wait two years to get married.  And they've been dating for 4 months?! 

She has issues. She did the same thing with that other guy. Which he then of course ran for the hills. 

Run away, Simon, as fast as you can! That airport car ride was painful to watch.


----------



## michie

When she pushed that child onto his lap and pulled his arm around her, I was mortified. IDK WTF is wrong with Farrah because, as crazy as Debra is, she doesn't appear to be as insane as Farrah seems as a mother IMO. Dating a guy for a few months and practically pushing him onto her child!??! #icant. The same with Amber. They don't have a lick of mother wit.


----------



## Carson123

Yes. As gross as Gary is, Leah seems like a great kid, so he must be doing something right. I mean compare Leah and Bentley to Sophia. Night and day.


----------



## laurineg1

Maci is so boring without Bentley...and I hope Simon runs fast in the other direction to get away from Farrah...it was painful to watch Sophia antagonize him...


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> When she pushed that child onto his lap and pulled his arm around her, I was mortified. IDK WTF is wrong with Farrah because, as crazy as Debra is, she doesn't appear to be as insane as Farrah seems as a mother IMO. Dating a guy for a few months and practically pushing him onto her child!??! #icant. The same with Amber. They don't have a lick of mother wit.


 


laurineg1 said:


> Maci is so boring without Bentley...and I hope Simon runs fast in the other direction to get away from Farrah...it was painful to watch Sophia antagonize him...




the show without Bentley is stupid - its called Teen Mom, not teen mom but ya'll can't show show my son.


Farrah, Farrah, Farrah.....  Simon has checked out.  It happened too soon.  4 mos of dating is way too soon and then pushing them into liking each other is just too much.  He's not ready to be a daddy


----------



## TC1

When Simon was putting his hand up Farrah's dress in the car and she asked "what are you thinking about". I'm pretty sure he just showed you all he wants from you....not being around your bratty friggen kid. Lord, her slapping at Simon..I'm sure he couldn't get on that plane fast enough. I cannot stand farrah's "AWWWWWW" nasal voice everytime anyone said ANYTHING.

Tyler and Caitlyn going on the DR's to try to reach an "older audience". Hmmm.OK. More like just trying to stay on TV to hold off the real world and real jobs as long as possible.


----------



## mcb100

Sophia obviously has some behavioral issues. And I think Farrah's way of downplaying it, or making it seem cute is a coverup for the fact that she knows Sophia acts like a brat sometimes and she knows that the way Sophia was raised probably has a big factor in that.


Also, there are things that Caitlyn and Tyler have done that they can be commended for in some ways like graduating highschool, surviving tough home lives, and placing Carly up for adoption but they have absolutely no right to be on The Doctor's, in my opinion. I have watched a couple of episodes of The Doctors before, and it is very health related, unless it is a circumstance where they are helping a child or someone in need, there usually aren't reality TV stars on The Doctors (unless they're in a medical field or the like.). Tyler and Caitlyn have spread the word about the hardships of adoption and placing Carly up for adoption, through the Teen Mom show. They absolutely do not need to be on The Doctor's talking about giving Carly away for adoption. (It doesn't really have to do with the things The Doctors usually promote, as I said before, Cait & Tyler have already spoke a bunch about the facts of adoption on Teen Mom for people to see.) And if they are using Carly's story as a way to appear on The Doctors to make a small profit, then that is very much frowned upon as well. They told their long, stretched out story of her on Teen Mom. Their tv appearance on The Doctors was unnecessary and a little bit ridiculous, just my opinion.


What's next? Are they going to go on the local news and re-tell Carly's adoption story from years ago? (Sorry if I sound harsh, but I believe they've had their chance on Teen Mom to educate people about adoption, which they have done, but it's unnecessary to go on other TV shows that don't have much to do with adoption & spread their story over again, when most people can just watch Teen Mom.)


----------



## dooneybaby

Carson123 said:


> Yes. As gross as Gary is, Leah seems like a great kid, so he must be doing something right. I mean compare Leah and Bentley to Sophia. Night and day.


But Gary needs to stop badmouthing Leah's mom in front of her. It's not healthy for the kid.


----------



## dooneybaby

Did anyone notice if Maci's boyfriend also signed the contract for the house, or was it just Macy?


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> Did anyone notice if Maci's boyfriend also signed the contract for the house, or was it just Macy?


 
I didn't notice.  but truth be told, I personally wouldn't be signing a thing without being married.


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I didn't notice.  but truth be told, I personally wouldn't be signing a thing without being married.


I thought I saw just one signature on the contract, but he didn't hold back in saying "We bought a house!"
What do you mean we?


----------



## dooneybaby

DC-Cutie said:


> Leah is moving too fast. If I was Gary, I wouldn't approve the child spending the night in the same place with the fiancé


Amber's boyfriend is essentially just a groupie. He hasn't even brought in a paycheck yet. He probably thinks he's going to live off Amber's money. Amber should know better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

dooneybaby said:


> I thought I saw just one signature on the contract, but he didn't hold back in saying "We bought a house!"
> What do you mean we?


 
LOL!!  Maybe he's French Oui"


----------



## michie

They both signed the paperwork at the last house. As a matter of fact, he signed first.


----------



## TC1

michie said:


> They both signed the paperwork at the last house. As a matter of fact, he signed first.


 
I was just going to say...I saw him sign, then turn the paperwork toward her for her signature.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> the show without Bentley is stupid - its called Teen Mom, not teen mom but ya'll can't show show my son.
> 
> 
> Farrah, Farrah, Farrah..... * Simon has checked out.*  It happened too soon.  4 mos of dating is way too soon and then pushing them into liking each other is just too much.  He's not ready to be a daddy


 
Yep, don't blame him!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

dooneybaby said:


> but gary needs to stop badmouthing leah's mom in front of her. It's not healthy for the kid.


 

 Yes!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

dooneybaby said:


> Did anyone notice if Maci's boyfriend also signed the contract for the house, or was it just Macy?




Yeah, he signed it. They showed a close
Up when he was signing/dating the contract.


----------



## labelwhore04

Carson123 said:


> Yes. As gross as Gary is, Leah seems like a great kid, so he must be doing something right. I mean compare Leah and Bentley to Sophia. Night and day.



I don't know much about kids but Leah seems really advanced for her age. Like she's very aware of everything that's going on. She seems very intelligent, especially compared to the other kids.



michie said:


> When she pushed that child onto his lap and pulled his arm around her, I was mortified. IDK WTF is wrong with Farrah because, as crazy as Debra is, she doesn't appear to be as insane as Farrah seems as a mother IMO. Dating a guy for a few months and practically pushing him onto her child!??! #icant. The same with Amber. They don't have a lick of mother wit.



Farrah is just so desperate and cringe-worthy. She's really gone off the rails. It's hard to watch her scenes, i get second hand embarassment


----------



## Chanel522

Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans is currently wanted by Myrtle Beach police after allegedly attacking and choking her son Kaiser's father and former fiance, TMZ reports.

Nathan Griffith told police that Evans called him early Wednesday, informing him that she was outside of his home, damaging his car. He said he ran outside when they began arguing and that's when Evans attacked him, slapping, punching and trying to kick him down a flight of stairs.

Griffith told police that he was able to get back inside his apartment as Evans stood outside screaming, "He won't give me back my son!"

Griffith had scratches around his neck, a ripped shirt and bruising on the side of his face, the police report read.

According to Evans' rep, Nathan actually attacked her by driving over her with his truck. Her rep claims that Griffith stole her phone and refused to hand over their son, and that she intends to press charges.

Read her rep's tweet:

 For those asking,Jenelle was at Nathan's to pick up her son.Nathan stole her phone & refused to hand over Kaiser.This is how it started. Jenelle Evans PR (@JenelleEvansPR) May 27, 2015
This is not the first altercation for the two. Griffith was arrested in March for allegedly assaulting Evans, after she was arrested the week before for driving without a license.

Sources: TMZ and TVGuide


----------



## Carson123

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't know much about kids but Leah seems really advanced for her age. Like she's very aware of everything that's going on. She seems very intelligent, especially compared to the other kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Farrah is just so desperate and cringe-worthy. She's really gone off the rails. It's hard to watch her scenes, i get second hand embarassment



Yes - she's probably thinking "mom, for the love of God, stop calling me boo boo". It's annoying and makes Amber sound pretty dumb. 

Secondhand embarrassment is the worst! [emoji16]


----------



## michie

That's not worse than "Baby Goo" of whatever the hell Debra calls Sophia


----------



## Bentley1

Boo Boo and Baby Goo are two of THE WORST baby names/nicknames that I've ever heard. Beyond annoying.


----------



## beekmanhill

Chanel522 said:


> Teen Mom 2 star Jenelle Evans is currently wanted by Myrtle Beach police after allegedly attacking and choking her son Kaiser's father and former fiance, TMZ reports.
> 
> Nathan Griffith told police that Evans called him early Wednesday, informing him that she was outside of his home, damaging his car. He said he ran outside when they began arguing and that's when Evans attacked him, slapping, punching and trying to kick him down a flight of stairs.
> 
> Griffith told police that he was able to get back inside his apartment as Evans stood outside screaming, "He won't give me back my son!"
> 
> Griffith had scratches around his neck, a ripped shirt and bruising on the side of his face, the police report read.
> 
> According to Evans' rep, Nathan actually attacked her by driving over her with his truck. Her rep claims that Griffith stole her phone and refused to hand over their son, and that she intends to press charges.
> 
> Read her rep's tweet:
> 
> For those asking,Jenelle was at Nathan's to pick up her son.Nathan stole her phone & refused to hand over Kaiser.This is how it started. Jenelle Evans PR (@JenelleEvansPR) May 27, 2015
> This is not the first altercation for the two. Griffith was arrested in March for allegedly assaulting Evans, after she was arrested the week before for driving without a license.
> 
> Sources: TMZ and TVGuide



OY, so sad for that poor kid.  And did she ever get custody of Jase from her mother?  Janelle has serious problems.  Sickening.


----------



## mcb100

Farrah's and Simon's relationship seems fake and awkward looking. I know it's not fake, but I wouldn't doubt it if he only wanted to date her because of the lifestyle....he seems like he doesn't want to be a dad anytime soon, isn't fond of Sophia (who could blame him, I mean the kid is trying to choke him with the seatbelt), and doesn't want to get married to anyone nearly as soon as Farrah wants to marry someone. Marriage is a big thing and when one person is pushing the other to get married faster than they want to, that's usually a deal breaker.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yes, 4 months is too short of a time to even fathom marriage...but we all know Farrah is an idiot..


----------



## beekmanhill

I finally finished this week's show.  

One reason I sympathize a little with Caitlyn and Tyler is that they would be in the exact same place now if they had kept Carly.    They did not anticipate the reaction and the money that would flow from the show.  The other girls own nice homes and cars and don't work (except for Farrah).  So I can understand their regrets and their need to bring Carly into the conversation all the time.   I wouldn't want to be Brandon and Teresa though; its really too much.  

I'm shocked that April got her life together, and got a new husband.   


Farrah is just outright nuts.  I noticed she treated her father a bit better when Simon was there, but he still got hints of her control needs, sit there, don't say that, etc.   Sophia is really a brat, sad to say, although she is gorgeous.  Did Farrah mention opening businesses with Simon?  Delusional.   Sort of like her fusion restaurant in her home town that never happened.  

I think Amber has come a long way.  Most of the time, she seems to be able to control herself and her trigger temper, but I think she isn't ready for full custody.  First and foremost, she has to get rid of the leech.

Maci's guy seems very nice.  I hope it works out.  I find it odd that these young men have no problem with having children, but marriage seems to frighten them. 

A five year update is all we need on this crew, maybe a two hour special then.  They just aren't that compelling.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm surprised Maci's BF didn't propose before the end
Of the season. He should have made that happen like he planned "I need to propose before the end of the season," when he was talking to his friends. 

Farrah is blind and in denial.
Is she that arrogant that she can't fathom the fact that Simon is using her for some exposure and sex? He could barely tolerate being around Sophia, same goes
For Farrah,  and she expected
Them to be engaged in 6 months? Lmao


----------



## Pinkcooper

Do you guys think Farrah is on meds? She seems so vacant and delusional. Her baby voice drives me absolutely insane and if she doesn't discipline Sophia now then I can only imagine what her future will be like. Hopefully not following her mothers footsteps!


----------



## michie

I think Simon actually _meeting_ Sophia for the first time was a reality check. That may have been the nail in the coffin...and, I don't blame him.


----------



## labelwhore04

Just finished the last episode

Sophia reminds me of those kids who have Reactive Attachment Disorder and bond with strangers a little too easily. You can tell she's really craving attention, probably because she doesn't get any from Farrah. I can tell a lot of Farrahs behaviour is rubbing off on her, it's really sad. I don't see Simon sticking around for too much longer.

lol at Maci being able to buy a nice, huge house for like 150k. I think i need to move to a small town

and LOL at Amber having Gary in her phone as "Gary the hairy fairy"


----------



## Sweetpea83

michie said:


> I think Simon actually _meeting_ Sophia for the first time was a reality check. That may have been the nail in the coffin...and, I don't blame him.




I agree..


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Boo Boo and Baby Goo are two of THE WORST baby names/nicknames that I've ever heard. Beyond annoying.


 
TRUST, I have heard worst (my own mother gave me the worst one I have *ever *heard). I still can't get an uncle to stop calling me it, after I demanded at 12yrs old that my family stop calling me by it.

No, I am not telling what it is.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> TRUST, I have heard worst (my own mother gave me the worst one I have *ever *heard). I still can't get an uncle to stop calling me it, after I demanded at 12yrs old that my family stop calling me by it.
> 
> No, I am not telling what it is.




LOL, you can't just leave us hanging like that! 

The baby goo nickname irks me the most bc
I can't stand Farrah's mom, and the way she says it in that annoying baby voice just makes me absolutely cringe. [emoji13]


----------



## kirsten

Sophia is one of the weirdest kids ever. She creeps me out.

I think Leah is really pretty and I'm so jealous of her hair.


----------



## Carson123

kirsten said:


> Sophia is one of the weirdest kids ever. She creeps me out.
> 
> I think Leah is really pretty and I'm so jealous of her hair.




Sophia is weird and not cute at all. 

I always thought Leah has cute hair! Does Gary do her hair in those perfect messy buns all the time ?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

kirsten said:


> Sophia is one of the weirdest kids ever. She creeps me out.
> 
> I think Leah is really pretty and I'm so jealous of her hair.


 
If you had Farrah as a mom, you'd be weird too.  And not to mention a grandmother that still calls you 'baby goo' in a baby voice.


I think Leah is such a pretty child


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> LOL, you can't just leave us hanging like that!
> 
> The baby goo nickname irks me the most bc
> I can't stand Farrah's mom, and the way she says it in that annoying baby voice just makes me absolutely cringe. [emoji13]



If I told you, I would have to kill you. It took me YEARS to get my family to stop calling me that. My mother was clearly smoking a lot of pot in the 70's for that name to even enter her brain.


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> Sophia is weird and not cute at all. !



I'm glad someone said it


----------



## Sassys

So Farah is going to be on Botched. Smh.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, let me get ths straight. Amber and her man go to see a psychic and they ask them to tell us about your relationship. Uh, you are the psychic, aren't you suppose to know :lolots:

I ca't with the stupidity. 

I was once walking down the street and walked by a psychic sitting outside her store. As I am waiting for the light to change, she says to me, I love your dress, where did you get it from. I respnded, "uh, you tell me". She rolled her eyes at me.


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> If I told you, I would have to kill you. It took me YEARS to get my family to stop calling me that. My mother was clearly smoking a lot of pot in the 70's for that name to even enter her brain.



LOL, my imagination is running wild! I had a pretty bad one too that I don't care to share, given to me by "friends" in elementary school, so I totally understand. 



Sassys said:


> I'm glad someone said it




Me too [emoji55]

Agree with everyone about Leah. She has the most gorgeous hair and skin, such a beautiful little girl.


----------



## michie

Meh...I think all those kids just look like cuter and more innocent versions of their parents...except Sophia. She's "touched".


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> If you had Farrah as a mom, you'd be weird too.  And not to mention a grandmother that still calls you 'baby goo' in a baby voice.
> 
> 
> I think Leah is such a pretty child



This! It's pretty obvious where it comes from, her wackadoodle mom. Poor girl between her mom, her grandma, and no father she has no chance of being "normal". I'm just waiting for when she grows up, I feel like karma will be swiftly kicking Farah in the behind when Sophia gets to her teenage years.


----------



## pink1

Yeah, you could tell Sophia just wanted attention.  Farrah was laying the mommy routine on thick during that episode.  Guessing Sophia doesn't get that very often from her.

Leah is a very pretty child.


----------



## Carson123

pixiejenna said:


> This! It's pretty obvious where it comes from, her wackadoodle mom. Poor girl between her mom, her grandma, and no father she has no chance of being "normal". I'm just waiting for when she grows up, I feel like karma will be swiftly kicking Farah in the behind when Sophia gets to her teenage years.




Yep - when Sophia was acting up I agree it was karma for Farrah. It would be great for Farrah to get a dose of what she dishes out, but she's so self centered, she probably will make it all about her.


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> .




Porn star name.awesome.


----------



## labelwhore04

kirsten said:


> *Sophia is one of the weirdest kids ever. She creeps me out.
> *
> I think Leah is really pretty and I'm so jealous of her hair.



I didn't wanna say it...but she seems evil, like those little kids who tortue animals..


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> I didn't wanna say it...but she seems evil, like those little kids who tortue animals..


 
you mean like Damien from 'The Omen'??


----------



## mcb100

Sassys said:


> .


 
I do not like the name Jayde either. Reminds me of Jade from The Bratz Dolls...you know those scantily clad dolls with too much makeup and too big heads?


----------



## Chanel522

I thought of Jayde like the girl Brody Jenner dated on The Hills.


----------



## Megs

Man, I just caught up and watched the finale and things are SO WEIRD on this show. I just want the Teen Mom 2 people back, these girls and guys are just bad. 

I can't even think of what to say, it was just bad bad bad.


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> Man, I just caught up and watched the finale and things are SO WEIRD on this show. I just want the Teen Mom 2 people back, these girls and guys are just bad.
> 
> I can't even think of what to say, it was just bad bad bad.


 
What is so good about the Teen Mom 2 batch?


----------



## Sweetpea83

dc-cutie said:


> you mean like damien from 'the omen'??


----------



## Carson123

sassys said:


> what is so good about the teen mom 2 batch?




+1


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> What is so good about the Teen Mom 2 batch?



Nothing, just maybe they are slightly better? 

Let's just be honest, it's pretty much all trash but I kinda enjoy it... :ninja:


----------



## Carson123

Megs said:


> Nothing, just maybe they are slightly better?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just be honest, it's pretty much all trash but I kinda enjoy it... :ninja:




Just saw previews of teen mom 2. I think you called it right - it looks much better than OG. I forgot about crazy Janelle and Nathan.


----------



## Megs

Carson123 said:


> Just saw previews of teen mom 2. I think you called it right - it looks much better than OG. I forgot about crazy Janelle and Nathan.



Also, I feel like the girls of Teen Mom 2 have their act together much more (not Janelle... not her at all).


----------



## Carson123

Megs said:


> Also, I feel like the girls of Teen Mom 2 have their act together much more (not Janelle... not her at all).




Or Leah... Looks like they might show the breakdown of her marriage to Jeremy... 

Omg why can't I stop watching?![emoji30][emoji16][emoji1]


----------



## DC-Cutie

I liked Teen Mom 2 gang as well.  I mean, who doesn't love Barbara and Jace!  Leah is a total trainwreck.  I'm sure she's kicking herself for treating Corey like crap.


----------



## pink1

Watching the Reunion.  I feel like Gary is going to have a heart attack  at any moment


----------



## Sassys

pink1 said:


> Watching the Reunion.  I feel like Gary is going to have a heart attack  at any moment


 
Gary looks like he stinks. Can't imagine anyone laying in bed with him or him naked near me


----------



## mcb100

Amber is doing much better this season, but she came across as way too sensitive on the reunion show. She chose to be on a reality TV show, (whether she knew or not that it was going to be as big as it is today when she signed up) and if you're going to make money from being on a TV show you need to accept the bad that comes with it. She knows that from being on the show, with whoever she chooses to date, it IS going to be public and no matter who it is, people are going to pick the person apart and ask/show the person's flaws. As much as I don't like Matt, it doesn't matter if it was Matt or someone else, Dr. Drew would've asked the same questions....she needs to accept that when you're on a public TV show and you choose to date someone that has a past, that past is most likely going to become public and everyone's going to know.......doesn't matter if he was someone else with the same past, he's dating Amber Portwood, so I don't know if they're dumb or not, but they should know that the skeletons in his closet are going to come out. No need to get all huffy about it, when you should've known from the beginning.


----------



## Msbuffy100

Just watched last nights episode.  Catelyn and her mom sure have grown. 

Farrah is still the same B, and Sofia is just like some bratty kids I know. I cant see her getting any better or any man wanting to put up with it. 

Whats up with Ryan? He either looks sickly or on drugs. Hummm


----------



## Msbuffy100

Btw how did everyone already watch the reunion, mine says its on next week for the first time grrr


----------



## beekmanhill

Msbuffy100 said:


> Btw how did everyone already watch the reunion, mine says its on next week for the first time grrr


It was on last night.

It is on mtv.com now if you want to watch.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TC1

I'm sorry but Christina was married and cheated on her husband with GARY?? 
Goodness. Last night was just Part 1 I assume?..as they just had Maci and Amber and they'll deal with Caitlyn and Farrah next week?.


----------



## michie

Um...one of the shows producers is Nova's Godmother??? Catelynn needs to get a life...and some friends. WTF?


----------



## TC1

michie said:


> Um...one of the shows producers is Nova's Godmother??? Catelynn needs to get a life...and some friends. WTF?


 
Can you even imagine how many times Caitlyn has told that "your grandma used to be on Ehm-Tee-Vee" story?. She thought it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## pink1

Yes!  He was all breathing heavy just sitting on the sofa.  Just gross.  



Sassys said:


> Gary looks like he stinks. Can't imagine anyone laying in bed with him or him naked near me


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I'm sorry but Christina was married and cheated on her husband with GARY??
> Goodness. Last night was just Part 1 I assume?..as they just had Maci and Amber and they'll deal with Caitlyn and Farrah next week?.



Who knew Gary is an Adonis to many?  

Yes, part two next week.  It might be pretty bad, Cait and Tyler are so dull and Farrah will probably walk off.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gary has the patience of a saint for dealing with Amber.. Maybe some women find that attractive???!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Gary looks like he stinks. Can't imagine anyone laying in bed with him or him naked near me




Lol [emoji28] 
And he's not exactly the nicest guy, which makes it extremely difficult to overlook his many physical flaws.


----------



## mcb100

Ryan was so honest this season about Farrah and things, I find it so funny to watch.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Ryan looked like he was on something..
It's like the lights are on, but no one's home.


----------



## Carson123

Farrah's parents are so weird with their stupid Farrah shirts on the reunion. And love how her mom was trying to sell the idea that Farrah was a victim of her porn....yeah no


----------



## pursegrl12

Carson123 said:


> Farrah's parents are so weird with their stupid Farrah shirts on the reunion. And love how her mom was trying to sell the idea that Farrah was a victim of her porn....yeah no




Oh yeah, she was just sooooo innocent! [emoji31] what was this childhood trauma they kept referencing???


----------



## mcb100

Honestly, I get how every mother thinks highly of their daughter but how about when they showed Deborah on the screen and she said something about how she doesn't know why it's okay for Maci to pick on her daughter...LOL  First of all, IMHO even though it was ridiculous for Maci to take Bentley off the show because of Farrah, Maci didn't pick on Farrah.....Farrah picked on Maci Lmao. All those scenes of Farrah screaming at her, she wouldn't even let Maci talk, I thought (even though like I said, IMO it was ridiculous), Maci responded very politely, always reminding Farrah that it wasn't because of her as a person. I just found it so funny when Deborah said that. Maci DID NOT pick on Farrah. Farrah starts things. 


And even if she had been picking on her, Farrah's a grown adult now (not 16 & pregnant anymore), on a reality show....if her cast mates want to pick on her, then I'm sorry, but they can. There are no reality show rules that say everyone has to be nice to each other. Lmfao.  (If that were the case, Deborah, then we wouldn't have shows like The Bad Girls Club and Jerry Springer where all the cast mates tear each other apart.)


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> Oh yeah, she was just sooooo innocent! [emoji31] what was this childhood trauma they kept referencing???


 
I think the trauma they were referring to was the guy who "used" her for the sex tape. I didn't hear them say anything from childhood. Trying to say she was used for that tape is SUCH BS. Then why call it Backdoor Teen Mom, do conventions, appearances and have a line of sex toys?. Urrgh...to make a buck. I can't with this girl.


----------



## Carson123

mcb100 said:


> Honestly, I get how every mother thinks highly of their daughter but how about when they showed Deborah on the screen and she said something about how she doesn't know why it's okay for Maci to pick on her daughter...LOL  First of all, IMHO even though it was ridiculous for Maci to take Bentley off the show because of Farrah, Maci didn't pick on Farrah.....Farrah picked on Maci Lmao. All those scenes of Farrah screaming at her, she wouldn't even let Maci talk, I thought (even though like I said, IMO it was ridiculous), Maci responded very politely, always reminding Farrah that it wasn't because of her as a person. I just found it so funny when Deborah said that. Maci DID NOT pick on Farrah. Farrah starts things.
> 
> 
> And even if she had been picking on her, Farrah's a grown adult now (not 16 & pregnant anymore), on a reality show....if her cast mates want to pick on her, then I'm sorry, but they can. There are no reality show rules that say everyone has to be nice to each other. Lmfao.  (If that were the case, Deborah, then we wouldn't have shows like The Bad Girls Club and Jerry Springer where all the cast mates tear each other apart.)




I can't believe any parent of Farrah would stick up for her based on the way she treats them. But you know her mom just wants more $$ for her plastic surgery. And Michael's happy that Farrah is starting to call him dad sometimes.  Yay! I swear, Sophia is going to have zero chance of being normal with this family unfortunately.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> I think the trauma they were referring to was the guy who "used" her for the sex tape. I didn't hear them say anything from childhood. Trying to say she was used for that tape is SUCH BS. Then why call it Backdoor Teen Mom, do conventions, appearances and have a line of sex toys?. Urrgh...to make a buck. I can't with this girl.



Farrah must seriously think the public can't tell when a third person is on the room filming your porn lol. You can clearly tell when someone makes a sextape with their S/O and when you are making a porn and someone else besides the people having sex is holding the camera or have it on a tripod.


----------



## michie

Well, that dumb a$$ host from "Couples' Therapy" believed it hook, line and sinker. I wonder what she thinks now.


----------



## beekmanhill

I laughed when Dr. Drew asked her about the big trauma, and she hesitated.  I think she forgot what she claimed it was.   Dr. Drew had to remind her that she had brought it up on the Celebrity show.  

I am so over this crew, bring on the other bunch.   Janelle and Leah will be interesting, and I like Chelsea.  Kailyn annoys me.  Hope she is a bit nicer to Javi this season.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Saw 16 and pregant. When Farrah was having Sofia she apologized for eveyone who had to she her vagina. Lol. What a differnce. Now she is even making sex toys. Haha


----------



## mcb100

Well Farrah and Simon broke up.....big shocker there. LOL. I love how the title says Farrah Abraham Splits From Simon, like she broke up with him when he obviously broke up with her, just saying. 
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...yfriend-simon-saran-announces-twitter-2015136
*Farrah Abraham Splits From Boyfriend Simon Saran, Announces the Breakup on Twitter: Picture*





Celebrity News Jun. 13, 2015 AT 5:00PM                     By Rachel McRady 
















                                        Simon Saran and Farrah Abraham have split according to the MTV star. Credit: Rich Polk/Getty Images for MTV
Friendly exes? *Farrah Abraham* took to Twitter on Friday, June 12, to subtly announce some big news. After relative silence on the status of her relationship with realtor *Simon Saran*, the _Teen Mom OG_ star, 24, confirmed that she had, in fact, broken up with her on-screen love. 


"Happy #NationalExDay to the best ex haha remember this moment," she captioned a photo of herself kissing Saran with a picturesque backdrop. 


Saran was Abraham's first longterm boyfriend since she dated *Derek Underwood*, the father of her daughter *Sophia* who tragically passed away prior to Sophia's birth. Her latest love appeared on the new season of _Teen Mom OG_, and Abraham was ready to get serious quickly. 

"I'm not waiting two years to get engaged to you," she told him in one episode. "That's for ugly girls, babe." 


After one chaotic visit to Abraham's home in Austin, Texas to meet her daughter Sophia, fans thought the relationship might be over. Abraham literally forced her boyfriend to bond with her daughter, pushing the former bachelor over the edge. 
In the show's finale, Saran wasn't answering her calls and didn't appear on the televised reunion special. 


"He may not get it completely but he understands more so now," Abraham said  at the time of Saran dating a single mother. "I'm not trying to rush things."




Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...saran-announces-twitter-2015136#ixzz3d59klhof 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## pixiejenna

I peaced out before his visit but i did see the preview where she was forcing her daughter on him. Ya no surprise that they didn't last, he had a look on his face like i cant get out of her fast enough. I'm sorry i missed her "I'm not waiting 2 years to get engaged to you  that's for ugly girls" line lmao. Clearly she hasn't look in the mirror since the first season. She used to be pretty until she ODed on plastic surgery. Sorry to break it to ya honey it doesn't matter how much PS you have your still ugly on the inside, there's no hiding that.


----------



## jmaemonte

pixiejenna said:


> I peaced out before his visit but i did see the preview where she was forcing her daughter on him. Ya no surprise that they didn't last, he had a look on his face like i cant get out of her fast enough. I'm sorry i missed her "I'm not waiting 2 years to get engaged to you  that's for ugly girls" line lmao. Clearly she hasn't look in the mirror since the first season. She used to be pretty until she ODed on plastic surgery.* Sorry to break it to ya honey it doesn't matter how much PS you have your still ugly on the inside, there's no hiding that.*



Amen!


----------



## Bentley1

Teen Mom's 2 New Season looks really good! July 9th. 

The "Catch Up Special" they had this week showed a bunch of extended clips and there's tons going on!
It'll be fun to watch after the snooze fest that was Teen Moms OG.


----------



## michie

Let me go find this catch-up special!


----------



## michie

Oooooohhhh!!!! Javi's manning up! I don't agree with how he's cursing at her, but Kailyn is a MAJOR, GRADE A BEYOTCH


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> Oooooohhhh!!!! Javi's manning up! I don't agree with how he's cursing at her, but Kailyn is a MAJOR, GRADE A BEYOTCH



I despise Kaitlyn and the way she treats Javi.  Didn't see the preview but am looking forward to this series.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Me too..


----------



## mcb100

The relationship she has with Javi seems more like a mother-son relationship than a romantic one....always bossing him around. I don't agree with a man cursing at a woman either, but I do hope that he sticks up for himself.


----------



## michie

TONIGHT, ladies!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

wow!  leah looking like a 40 year old addict


----------



## michie

oh, Jace!!!! My favorite "fcuk" boy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm really just here for Barbara.

leah can't keep a man


----------



## michie

Aubree is really cute. I think the combo of her little cherub face and that raspy, Riccola voice gets me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks like chelsea has given up her self tanner obsession - thank goodness!


----------



## michie

OMG! Leah looks like a LMN character!


----------



## DC-Cutie

jenelle going to college and doesn't know where st thomas is....


----------



## Carson123

Javi is crazy. I would divorce his a** immediately. 

Yay, Randy!!! So glad to see him again. Hands down prob my favorite person on all the teen moms [emoji2]


----------



## michie

Yeah, he's all of a sudden nutty...Shame on me, I was thinking how she messed over so many good dudes and got stuck with a crazy dud...and I didn't feel the least bit sorry for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like Randy, too.  But I need Chelsea to put on her big girl panties and stop calling him about EVERYTHING!  Now, I was rooting for her in the beginning, then the previews showed the new man moving in - no longer rooting.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, no, I forgot it.   I suspect I can find a repeat.


----------



## michie

I don't get these girls' constant need to play house with guys. Even worse, this is basically her first boyfriend since Addddummmuuhhh. WTF?


----------



## beekmanhill

Was shocked to see Leah.  I was surprised she won her case.  The special needs daughter looked good and not in a wheelchair.  Not surprised hubby walks out on her.  She's going to school?   BWAHAHA.

Kailyn, same old, same old bossy *****, playing the victim.   

Chelsea, new guy looks nice but why does he have to move in?  As for calling her father re Adam's suit, I can't fault her for that.  

And there is always Janelle, " we don't fight in front of Jace. ". Still taking that same course, never finishing.  Janelle looked good though.  Jace is doomed,  I fear.

This group is so much more interesting than the other.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Chelsea, new guy looks nice but why does he have to move in?  As for calling her father re Adam's suit, I can't fault her for that.


 
but not to the point where you telling your dad to come over right away (it was at night).  Can he come over tomorrow?  I'm sure he has a life of his own.  At what point do you say "I got myself into this mess, let me try to figure it out'?  She didn't even try, she just called him.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> but not to the point where you telling your dad to come over right away (it was at night).  Can he come over tomorrow?  I'm sure he has a life of his own.  At what point do you say "I got myself into this mess, let me try to figure it out'?  She didn't even try, she just called him.


True, but it could be just for the scene.  She at least didn't seem panicked, the way she has sometimes before.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> wow!  leah looking like a 40 year old addict


 She looks awful..I missed the last season so I was shocked to see she was addicted to pills..


She's a mess!


Carson123 said:


> Javi is crazy. I would divorce his a** immediately.
> 
> Yay, Randy!!! So glad to see him again. Hands down prob my favorite person on all the teen moms [emoji2]




Javi needs to grow the eff up..



DC-Cutie said:


> I like Randy, too.  But I need Chelsea to put on her big girl panties and stop calling him about EVERYTHING!  Now, I was rooting for her in the beginning, then the previews showed the new man moving in - no longer rooting.


 Randy is a great dad to put up with all of Chelsea's drama..I agree she relies on him way too much! He sounded annoyed when he was talking to her on the phone..




Wow, baby Kaiser (sp?) looks just like her dad..


----------



## Sweetpea83

It looks like Jenelle is getting her act together..with going to school. I hope she keeps it up...


I kinda sided with Jenelle regarding her getting custody of her son back..Barbara needs to realize it's not her kid.


----------



## beekmanhill

Janelle has talked about school since the beginning of the series.  Somehow she never finishes.  Leah too, always "going to start school."  

http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/28/jenelle-evans-teen-mom-assault-turns-herself-in/

Her life seems better but still unstable.   Not that I think Barbara is a good parent either. Jace is exposed to way too much chaos.   No wonder he acts out at school.


----------



## mcb100

I like Chelsea a lot but it's a little too soon for most people to have the guy move in after only a few months of dating, but who knows? Maybe they're just really close and maybe they will make it...I can see why it'd be nice to have someone else live with you that can help take care of Aubrey and stuff. She does rely on her dad too much, even though I like their close relationship. Cole seems great but I thought his voice was different from his face and body. It's not a bad voice--just different than you would think he would speak.  Also, this is laughable--haha, why does Adam think he could even be considered for equal custody with both his children? He comes and goes in and out of their lives and it seems as if he's in jail every other month. Even if he has been sober for a long time, if he can't keep his a*s out of prison, then he can't be considered equal to his kids' mothers---who do all the hard work, raise them, and take care of them. 


Leah looks really bad. I'm surprised with her MTV money that she can't buy herself a better pair of hair extensions or a better hairstylist. If you're going to see absolutely every clip on every clip in extension, then don't bother putting them in. But I agree with her in some ways---I don't think the kids want to be away from their mother. I can see something like once every 3 days, all day at Corey and Miranda's house but when he was talking about one week with Leah, then one week with him, then another week with Leah, and vice versus I totally disagreed. Weeks are what some people take for a whole vacation. They shouldn't have a whole week in one house and then a whole week in an entirely different house....too unstable.


I'm also surprised to say that I kind of side with Janelle this season even though she might make poor choices. I give Barbara a lot of respect for raising Jace, but did she really think that Janelle was just never going to claim him once she got her own act together? She stepped in and did something amazing--raised that boy for years, but how could she think that in all of her daughter's life, that Janelle would never, (at some point) try to parent Jace? Barbara may be the best grandmother in the world, (and several grandmothers unfortunately have had to raise their grandchildren completely on their own), but she's still a grandmother, not a biological parent. It's not as if Jace will never come to visit Barbara---he could come visit several times a week, even.....I think if Janelle's truly serious, what would be best is for her to regain custody and for Jace to visit Barbara several times a week.....but that's if Janelle never screws up again.


I also agree that the last group was so boring. They all had nothing going on at all except for book deals.


----------



## Carson123

^^ yes.  You'd think Chelsea would have learned from all the other girls' mistakes. They all moved too fast and are all on horrible relationships.


----------



## Bentley1

Janelle and Leah are like Caitlyn and Tyler, always yapping about their "degrees and going back to school." Come on now. 

They all have a lot of drama going on, far cry from the OG moms who put me to sleep with their lame season. 

Leah looks beat up and rough, I can't believe she's only 22. Not surprised Jeremy is done, they moved way too quickly and it was bound to happen. She needs to stop having kids, so hopefully she doesn't get knocked up by hubby #3, which I'm sure isn't too far in the future. 

Chelsea needs to slow her roll with this new guy. I think she's been desperate for a man for awhile now, so she's way too eager for her own good. 

Javi turned out to be a real nut and Kailyn is no better. Countdown to a divorce for these two. 

I see Kailyn's EX (forgot his name), and his girl are having a baby. They broke up last season and announced it on the reunion show, so I was surprised to see them back together and actually expecting.


----------



## beekmanhill

And what was with Chelsea's Great Dane?  Did t she have a small dog?  Dogs seem to come and go in all their lives.


----------



## mundodabolsa

What did Chelsea change about her face? Is it a new nose or veneers? I haven't watched in years so maybe this is old news but she looks beautiful in this new season.


----------



## Sassys

Normally don't watch this, but I was bored last night. I do remember these girls from their teen Mom episodes. Like I asked a few pages back, do any of these girls learn from their mistakes? It seems all get pregnant again and marry young. A 22/23 year old has no business having multiple kids and married. IMO. None of them have learned...

Also, they way these people talk in front of their kids made me cringe. Chelsea was the only one with good sense to tell her daughter to go play in the other room while I have grown-up talk. 

Leah with three kids and on her second husband at 22/23 is just down right sad. 

Janelle's grammar made me cringe. And that is exactly why her kid gets bad reports to grandma from school.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

beekmanhill said:


> And what was with Chelsea's Great Dane?  Did t she have a small dog?  Dogs seem to come and go in all their lives.



Her small dog was killed last season. He got out of the house and another dog attacked him, If I remember correctly.


----------



## Carson123

Glitterandstuds said:


> Her small dog was killed last season. He got out of the house and another dog attacked him, If I remember correctly.




Yes and it was the cutest frenchie : (


----------



## beekmanhill

Carson123 said:


> Yes and it was the cutest frenchie : (



Oh, thank you.  I seem to remember  that she got another jog, but I'm probably thinking of somebody else. And I remember that Jenelle had a problem with Nathan's dogs and kaitlyn had a problem with dogs too.


----------



## mcb100

Okay, it's fair to see that Janelle has a problem with Nathan's dogs but if you saw the clip a while back, she was being awfully mean to them. She was screaming at them for various things and forcing them into teeny tiny crates, and then basically setting them free saying she wants nothing to do with them while one of them walks across the road and then looks at her helplessly like "what is going on here?" 
   Obviously the dogs probably aren't well trained, that's on Nathan's part and maybe some of Janelle's too, I mean what do I know? But out of anger or whatever reason, she certainly didn't treat them right. It made me very sad to see that scene. Later I forget exactly what, but someone (I think MTV after the episode aired) made a statement that Janelle realizes she had treated the dogs unlawfully, and that she is making greater efforts to treat her animals better.


Dogs, (bigger dogs as well because they can do more damage to furniture and things), are a big responsibility, having a dog can sometimes be like having another child (with all the drama and the children that the girls already have, I don't doubt things can get stressful), and while Nathan seems to get along with the dogs, I think some of the other girls maybe just are not at the right places in their lives to own multiple animals. (Imagine for Janelle a new born, another child, Nathan's child even I don't think he has custody, and two huge dogs. Sometimes these girls bite off more than they can chew. Chelsea seems to be doing fine with her animals but I believe so far she has a dog and a baby pig, and a man who just newly moved in with her. I'm not saying some of these girls can't take care of all the animals AND their drama, but some of them are biting off way more than they can chew.)


----------



## michie

I wonder how Papa Randalicious is going to react to Cole moving in...I hope his Twitter blows up about  it, too.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> Okay, it's fair to see that Janelle has a problem with Nathan's dogs but if you saw the clip a while back, she was being awfully mean to them. She was screaming at them for various things and forcing them into teeny tiny crates, and then basically setting them free saying she wants nothing to do with them while one of them walks across the road and then looks at her helplessly like "what is going on here?"
> Obviously the dogs probably aren't well trained, that's on Nathan's part and maybe some of Janelle's too, I mean what do I know? But out of anger or whatever reason, she certainly didn't treat them right. It made me very sad to see that scene. Later I forget exactly what, but someone (I think MTV after the episode aired) made a statement that Janelle realizes she had treated the dogs unlawfully, and that she is making greater efforts to treat her animals better.
> 
> 
> Dogs, (bigger dogs as well because they can do more damage to furniture and things), are a big responsibility, having a dog can sometimes be like having another child (with all the drama and the children that the girls already have, I don't doubt things can get stressful), and while Nathan seems to get along with the dogs, I think some of the other girls maybe just are not at the right places in their lives to own multiple animals. (Imagine for Janelle a new born, another child, Nathan's child even I don't think he has custody, and two huge dogs. Sometimes these girls bite off more than they can chew. Chelsea seems to be doing fine with her animals but I believe so far she has a dog and a baby pig, and a man who just newly moved in with her. I'm not saying some of these girls can't take care of all the animals AND their drama, but some of them are biting off way more than they can chew.)



Oh, Janelle treated those dogs terribly.   None of them know how to care for dogs   I think Katilyn was pretty cruel to Javi's dog too.   That is why I was shocked to see the Great Dane.  That is a lot of work (and money) and not sure Chelsea is up to it.


----------



## Bentley1

And Chelsea had nerve enough to get a pig. I don't know what's wrong with these people and their need to create more responsibility in their lives when they're barely able to manage themselves properly.


----------



## mcb100

^Right I know? And while I love animals, a Great Dane is a ton of responsibility, plus you may need to train them because they are larger and cause damage which is fine if she accepts that responsibility. That's fine to me if she wanted him as a pet. But she didn't need to go out and get a pig....it may be a cute little baby pig right now, but pigs will get very big when are they older and can cause messes and trouble (I watched another show on MTV where a guy had a pet pig and when it got older it was wrecking havoc, eating up all the food, crashing into things & humping things).....Unless she's planning on keeping him mostly outside or in a little barn, I don't think pet pigs really belong living inside a house.


----------



## Jeneen

Not trying to offend anyone, but don't get a pig unless you have a farm. The are adorable sweet clean pets when they are small, but they grow.


----------



## mcb100

Javi's stint he pulled on the show was terrible too. If you have problems with Kail, then those are your personal problems but I wouldn't ruin the trip for other people too.....their friends traveled from far away just to go, and he basically decides he wants to cancel the whole entire trip because he's upset with Kail for texting/engaging in conversation with another man.


I used to think it was just Kail, but now I see that Kail and Javi are both equally as bad. I think that they both can have difficult personalities....Kail is uptight and flies off the handle + starts arguments, and Javi can just be a plain jerk sometimes. I was just watching it and thinking oh my god, boat load of problems with these two over here....I hope they are really making progress in therapy together for themselves but also for the kids too.


----------



## Carson123

^^ yes! Javi is clearly still a child and hasn't learned to be a man yet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Javi is a child and Kail is too.  they both throw tantrums instead of working out their issues like grown married folks

I wish Corey would get custody of the girls and Jeremy get his.  Leah is in no condition to be a mother. I always liked Corey, seemed like a good standup guy.  too bad he had children with Leah


----------



## TC1

Leah is always complaining about being overwhelmed..so much that she needs to be medicated. Corey offers to take the girls for a week to give her a break and she immediately shuts him down. Jeremy looks beyond miserable and seems to be glad working away from home. Looks like hes' put on weight too.
Leah's life is a mess. I think she and Jenelle annoy me the most.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> Javi is a child and Kail is too.  they both throw tantrums instead of working out their issues like grown married folks
> 
> I wish Corey would get custody of the girls and Jeremy get his.  Leah is in no condition to be a mother. I always liked Corey, seemed like a good standup guy.  too bad he had children with Leah




Corey is probably so happy he divorced Leah. Bullet dodged.


----------



## buzzytoes

You can tell Leah is so high while filming - she can't even speak clearly while she and her husband are at dinner. I haven't watched these girls since their first season of Teen Mom 2 I think. Didn't realize they are on season six!


----------



## Jeneen

buzzytoes said:


> You can tell Leah is so high while filming - she can't even speak clearly while she and her husband are at dinner. I haven't watched these girls since their first season of Teen Mom 2 I think. Didn't realize they are on season six!




Leah's slurring so bad I thought my DVR was skipping.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jeneen said:


> Leah's slurring so bad I thought my DVR was skipping.



I didn't see this week's yet, but I was puzzled last week when she passed the drug test.  I thought she was speaking in slow motion because she was high.


----------



## TC1

Chelsea talking baby talk to her bf at Aubree's Xmas concert..


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Javi is a child and Kail is too.  they both throw tantrums instead of working out their issues like grown married folks
> 
> I wish Corey would get custody of the girls and Jeremy get his.  Leah is in no condition to be a mother. I always liked Corey, seemed like a good standup guy.  too bad he had children with Leah


 
 The way Javi was talking to her, sounds like a kid imitating what he saw his parents do; "there will be no passwords in this house". I would have bust out laughing if my husband or man ever said that to me. I couldn't even argue with Javi, he just made me want to laugh the entire time.

Also, who argues in front of company like that? The way she called Javi into the room, with her friends there the night before the big fight, telling him you know how you are, and I don't want any problems from you, in front of company was wrong.


----------



## TC1

Also wanted to say that Nathan's proposal was awful. No one in the restaurant cared. Jenelle & co looked like they got the dresses in a $29 bargain bin


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> Also wanted to say that Nathan's proposal was awful. No one in the restaurant cared. Jenelle & co looked like they got the dresses in a $29 bargain bin




And could that girl with the blonde hair put on anymore makeup? Gross


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Also wanted to say that Nathan's proposal was awful. No one in the restaurant cared. Jenelle & co looked like they got the dresses in a $29 bargain bin



I thought the same thing. Worst proposal ever!


----------



## TC1

buzzytoes said:


> I thought the same thing. Worst proposal ever!


And when he said "text your mom and tell her I just proposed IN FRONT OF EVERYONE". No one cares Nathan


----------



## buzzytoes

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't see this week's yet, but I was puzzled last week when she passed the drug test.  I thought she was speaking in slow motion because she was high.



Because they were checking for things like heroin and cocaine, when really what she is hooked on is prescription drugs. Which kind of makes me wonder why they did the test in the first place. I would assume that Cory knew she was prescribed those meds but maybe not. Maybe he had just seen her high but didn't realize what she had access to?


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> Because they were checking for things like heroin and cocaine, when really what she is hooked on is prescription drugs. Which kind of makes me wonder why they did the test in the first place. I would assume that Cory knew she was prescribed those meds but maybe not. Maybe he had just seen her high but didn't realize what she had access to?



Yes, I just finished this week's and Corey seems to know she is on prescription meds.  She can overdo them when she wants; she probably stayed on prescribed dosage when she knew the drug test was coming up.  

Why she had baby number three I'll never know, to reel in Jeremy I guess.  But Jeremy won't be around too long, that is obvious.  

Chelsea looks great.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> And when he said "text your mom and tell her I just proposed IN FRONT OF EVERYONE". No one cares Nathan




Yep and when he put the ring on janelle's finger I couldn't help but wonder - what is this - like her 3rd engagement ring in 5 years?


----------



## beekmanhill

Carson123 said:


> Yep and when he put the ring on janelle's finger I couldn't help but wonder - what is this - like her 3rd engagement ring in 5 years?



Didn't Keefuh give her a Coke can tab for a friendship ring?

she looks pretty healthy now, unlike the Keefuh days.


----------



## Bentley1

Jenelle knew that lame proposal was coming, I think he botched it. His whole goal was to do it as publicly as possible, not to surprise jenelle and make it about her. 
In a few episodes, we see him being hauled off to jail after she calls the cops on him. They aren't any where near as mature as they would like everyone to think.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> Didn't Keefuh give her a Coke can tab for a friendship ring?
> 
> 
> 
> she looks pretty healthy now, unlike the Keefuh days.




Her body is like spongebob


----------



## buzzytoes

Carson123 said:


> And could that girl with the blonde hair put on anymore makeup? Gross



She looked like a clown!


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, Leah is on something in the scene dropping the girls off to Corey (when she's wearing the pink hoodie). She was slurring, her movements were awkward, her eyes were wonky. Good grief, could she be anymore obvious with her pill popping.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, Leah is on something in the scene dropping the girls off to Corey (when she's wearing the pink hoodie). She was slurring, her movements were awkward, her eyes were wonky. Good grief, could she be anymore obvious with her pill popping.



But she passed the test. Could it be she stopped for a few days to clean her system for the test? I've never had a drug test, so I don't know how it works.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> But she passed the test. Could it be she stopped for a few days to clean her system for the test? I've never had a drug test, so I don't know how it works.


 
you can pass a test if it only test for certain things.  I believe she was abusing her prescription pills.  So as long as she had a legit prescription, she'd be OK.


I think on one of the teen mom blogs someone mentioned she also started using meth later on.


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so back to the engagement.  the trip wasn't as smooth sailing as Janelle wants us to think.  One of the people on the trip took cellphone footage of a fight that broke out.  here it is:


http://thestir.cafemom.com/tv/181561/jenelle_evans_nathan_griffith_feud
http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/01/jenelle-evans-engagement-trip-fight/


they were using Jenelle's credit card without permission and her boyfriend/fiancé purchased EVERYBODY's ticket's with her credit card!!!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> you can pass a test if it only test for certain things.  I believe she was abusing her prescription pills.  So as long as she had a legit prescription, she'd be OK.
> 
> 
> I think on one of the teen mom blogs someone mentioned she also started using meth later on.



Oh, okay. That car was nasty and neither Leah or Husband were wearing their seat belts.


----------



## shoegal

Classy


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Oh, okay. That car was nasty and neither Leah or Husband were wearing their seat belts.


 
Call me crazy, but being with Leah looks like it has worn Jeremy DOWN!!!  She was stupid last season when he wanted to go away to work for a month and make like $45K!  She was giving him all types of grief.


He's over it and her crackhead ways.  I hope he gets custody of his and Corey gets the twins.


----------



## TC1

The drug test she passed tested for Meth, Cocaine and Heroin. I'm sure she's just popping her prescription pills. Those poor kids going to bed and having supper at midnight?, then barely making it to school on time?. Urgh she needs to let Corey raise those kids for awhile until she gets her crap together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> The drug test she passed tested for Meth, Cocaine and Heroin. I'm sure she's just popping her prescription pills. Those poor kids going to bed and having supper at midnight?, then barely making it to school on time?. Urgh she needs to let Corey raise those kids for awhile until she gets her crap together.


 
makes perfect sense - you know how meth users fall asleep at the drop of a time, can you imagine if she gets behind the wheel and doses off!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Jenelle is JUST now graduating from HS??????   I can't with her...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...otos-long-delayed-high-school-graduation.html


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> But she passed the test. Could it be she stopped for a few days to clean her system for the test? I've never had a drug test, so I don't know how it works.




Yeah, but I don't know how spread apart filming and such is? I just don't think she was in her right state of mind. I'm not sure how they work either, never had one? 

And she just looks like a dang mess in every single episode! She doesn't even bother to brush her hair or wash her face. She has mascara smudged under her eyes in every scene. The girl is a wreck.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, so back to the engagement.  the trip wasn't as smooth sailing as Janelle wants us to think.  One of the people on the trip took cellphone footage of a fight that broke out.  here it is:
> 
> 
> http://thestir.cafemom.com/tv/181561/jenelle_evans_nathan_griffith_feud
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2015/01/jenelle-evans-engagement-trip-fight/
> 
> 
> they were using Jenelle's credit card without permission and her boyfriend/fiancé purchased EVERYBODY's ticket's with her credit card!!!



Wait he paid for HER present with HER money??? What a winner!


----------



## mcb100

It's obvious now that I think about it, that Leah was abusing prescription pills and that they only tested her for major drugs like cocaine, heroine, etc. because she was very very nervous that this test would come back positive....and she seemed very shocked/surprised when it back negative.

I thought Janelle was taking college classes to be a medical assistant. If she did, in fact, just finish highschool right now, then that's just wow, such a long time....Also, sometimes I believe that she and nathan are both just too angry to be together....they are both people who have big tempers and that doesn't always mix. Also, if Nathan used Janelle's money to buy her birthday present then I'd be pissed too if I were her. Even if it wasn't a bday present, if my SO took my credit card and charged expensive tickets to St. Thomas for us and our friends as a "surprise" without even telling me first, I would sure be mad.

Adam is a laugh. He does not deserve 50/50 with his daughters, that'd be like considering him equal to Chelsea and Taylor, and he does nowhere near the work that those girls do with their daughters. Also, why would a judge grant him more custody if he is not following the visitation agreement that he already has? If he is taking Aubrey out and about by himself and his parents aren't supervising like they are supposed too, then he's violating the agreement....don't ask for more when you aren't even doing the present agreement correctly. Also, adult things should stay between adults. I did NOT like it when he was awkwardly questioning Aubrey and asking her what her mother says about him. You do not drag the kid into your drama with the mothers...it was a terrible scene, I felt like he was playing mind games with a child.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> so Jenelle is JUST now graduating from HS??????   I can't with her...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...otos-long-delayed-high-school-graduation.html



I read that it was her college graduation. Typical daily fail.


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> I read that it was her college graduation. Typical daily fail.



Ok. That's much better.


----------



## Carson123

Kailyn is ridiculous. I feel bad for Joe having to deal with her


----------



## michie

^She's a major *****!


----------



## TC1

Nathan probably paid for Jenelle's engagement ring with her credit card too. SMH


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> ^She's a major *****!




She is. 


And she's great at pushing these guys away as if she's some big d@mn prize herself. 
Married less then a year and she's talking about a divorce on every single episode. 
In the therapy session, it was OK for her to say Javi is "hardworking" as her appreciation statement, but when he said he likes her "passion" in everything she does , she threw a fit. Aren't those basically the same compliment? I actually liked his better,
But she throws fit and cries bc she didn't get the praise she thought she deserved? Bye. She's annoying, I can't stand her. 

Re Drug Testing Leah, um, how stupid not to test her for pills. I thought they knew she was abusing her meds, not to mention it's the most common form of drug abuse. #dumb


----------



## buzzytoes

There isn't really a way to test on whether she is abusing them I don't think. They can test to see if they are in her system, but unless they build up, there is no way to say "Oh she used 12 today when she should have used two." She has a legit prescription so she has an excuse to use them. I don't really know how you prove abuse short of video taping her on them while around the kids.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> Re Drug Testing Leah, um, how stupid not to test her for pills. I thought they knew she was abusing her meds, not to mention it's the most common form of drug abuse. #dumb



you can't test for a certain pill persay.  However courts can test for illegal drugs.  She has a prescription for pills, but her azz is abusing them.

Kail - I swear she is her mother's child.  She is so combative.  I still can't get over her whore like behavior when she was staying in Joe's parents' home.  that right there let me know she really didn't give a damn about anybody but herself.

now Javi should have looked at past seasons and paid close attention to her behavior.  Same thing for Jeremy - Kail and Leah cheated on their mates,


----------



## MKB0925

Just catching up on the episodes. ..I agree with everyone that Leah is a mess.  Who puts their 4 y/o kids to bed at midnight and get them up at 7. Unreal! Did anyone notice that the cat had marker all over it's face? Seems so chaotic for those girls. 

Jenelle is a wreck. That proposal was awful and all the fighting that they had in St Thomas with their friends, I am sure Nathan was drinking.  Crazy!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I noticed Janelle had a cat as did Leah....These girls can barely take care of their kids why do they pets??? 
Also Leah was nervous AF waiting for the results, which just shows someone is a tad guilty


----------



## michie

^I thought that, too. She was saying she knew she had nothing to worry about, but um...she looked and sounded _really_ worried lol. I almost think she didn't know what she was actually being tested for, hence the nervousness. She seemed very relieved after it was all broken down to her. I mean, if you know you're not on any (illegal) drugs (which, at that point, were not her problem anyway), what are you nervous about??? 

And, yeah...those poor kids up until damned near 11pm/midnight??? WTF? What is even the reason for that? Household is just out of control. I refuse to believe she can't wrangle kids into bed without the help of Jeremy. And, I partly believe that because she put the twins in the bed, turned out the light and walked out. They didn't put up a fight. But, again...it was _late as HELL_. I missed the poor cat's face. I was too consumed with the chaos with the children. 

Sorry to say it, but Janell needs to drop the Jace custody fight for now. She's unstable, her man is unstable and their relationship doesn't have a chance in hell. 

Good to see that Kailyn and Javi appear to be on more stable relationship ground (presently), but GOD...the way she throws "divorce" around is sad. Why even go through having a wedding just to talk about getting a divorce like it's a #3 at KFC?? It's a shame that marriage is not taken seriously by many people anymore. And, she still lives like a teenager sneaking around Jo's parents' home with male IG friends (it sounded as if it went past 'likes') and guys texting her. She calls Javi insecure like she forgot her own past lol. If you can sneak around on someone and risk losing the only place you have to call a home, you're capable of a lot IMO. 

Can't even say much about Chelsea, even with her moving the guy in prematurely. I guess, after all these years, she's just happy to have a penis not attached to Adummmuhhh and that mohawk with receding temples.


----------



## mcb100

Chelsea seems okay. For someone with a new career, a child, two dogs, a pig, and now a boyfriend moving in with her, she has a pretty good grip/handle on everything.....I mean, that's kind of a lot especially for someone whose what 22 or 23? (While I agree that these kids do not need to be taking on more responsibility and more pets, she seems to be doing an okay job with everything.)


----------



## Carson123

Anyone else notice Kailyn in her Benz? [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## pink1

^Yep!


----------



## Sassys

Did Leah change the names of one of her twins? I don't recall when they were babies one was named Gracie. I recall both her twins had a name that started with an "A".


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Did Leah change the names of one of her twins? I don't recall when they were babies one was named Gracie. I recall both her twins had a name that started with an "A".




It all of a sudden became "Alleah Grace" and they call her Grace or Gracie now more then Alleah. I have no idea why? I'm guessing it's her middle name and they're going with that name now. I noticed she started doing it last season.


----------



## michie

Grace is her middle name. She probably uses it because all the kids' name sound exactly the same.


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> It all of a sudden became "Alleah Grace" and they call her Grace or Gracie now more then Alleah. I have no idea why? I'm guessing it's her middle name and they're going with that name now. I noticed she started doing it last season.





michie said:


> Grace is her middle name. She probably uses it because all the kids' name sound exactly the same.



okay, so i wasn't going crazy lol


----------



## TC1

michie said:


> Grace is her middle name. She probably uses it because all the kids' name sound exactly the same.


 
Yes!!, all three girls have almost identical sounding names, especially with her nasal "I'm just so tired" drawl.


----------



## beekmanhill

The daughter with the form of multiple sclerosis (I think) seems to be doing very well. I see no sign of a wheelchair.  Remember when the temporary wheelchair was such a big issue and Corey not getting the proper insurance, etc.?

She cannot handle three kids and it looks like Jeremy will be leaving so I think split custody with Corey and his wife is a good idea.
Cory has matured a lot over the years.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Yes!!, all three girls have almost identical sounding names, especially with her nasal "I'm just so tired" drawl.



What are their names?


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> What are their names?



Aleeah Simms (Gracie)
Aliannah Simms (Ally)
Adalynn Calvert (Addy)

These spellings are doing the most, too.


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> The daughter with the form of multiple sclerosis (I think) seems to be doing very well. I see no sign of a wheelchair.  Remember when the temporary wheelchair was such a big issue and Corey not getting the proper insurance, etc.?
> 
> She cannot handle three kids and it looks like Jeremy will be leaving so I think split custody with Corey and his wife is a good idea.
> Cory has matured a lot over the years.




Totally. Leah's dumb for letting go of Corey. He turned out to be a great guy.


----------



## michie

There was nothing really "wrong" with Corey before. Leah was angry with him because he wanted to buy a truck instead of movong them out of the trailer where they were living. Seeing her bathe the kids in a basement bathtoom was kinda hard to watch, though.  IDK if the house where he is now is his new wife's place or what, but I guess he got it together somehow.

Leah's main problem is she's gotten too much, too soon. Corey, himself, was a rebound she just happened to get pregnant by.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Aleeah Simms (Gracie)
> Aliannah Simms (Ally)
> Adalynn Calvert (Addy)
> 
> These spellings are doing the most, too.



SMH, I can't even comment on these names


----------



## pixiejenna

Leah is her own problem she's very emotionally stunted. She cheated on Corey because she equates sex to love and then doesn't understand that's not how it works with guys just because they have sex with you doesn't mean they love you. If she didn't cheat on Corey before their wedding(and managed to stay faithful too him) they would probably still be together. It looks like she cheated on her second husband too. It's rumored that both of her ex's are done with the show and Corey has already told MTV but Jeremy hasn't let them know yet. She's rumored to have moved in with her new BF not too long after getting out of rehab so clearly making good decisions isn't high on her list yet lol. I feel bad for her girls because they are the ones who are paying the price for her irresponsibility I hope both fathers are able to get primary custody of their kids. They need to be in a stable home environment and she clearly can't provide that for them.


----------



## beekmanhill

Carson123 said:


> Totally. Leah's dumb for letting go of Corey. He turned out to be a great guy.



He is and he has gained more confidence over the years.  He has stable parents as well.

I do hope they give a medical update on the twin with the condition.  She seems so much better and no one has mentioned it on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have always like Corey, out of all the Teen Dad - he's the most stable, hard working and just serious about his daughters.

That one season when he was crying all the time (over Leah's dumbazz) made me sad.  Corey dodged a bullet.

I think it's cute how the daughter with the handicap, gets around like ain't nothing to it.  Fighting with her sister and all!  and to think the doctors told them originally that she might not ever walk!  She proved them wrong.    I hollered when that door got slammed in her face though - LOL.  that's what siblings do - fight and then go play together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Leah is her own problem she's very emotionally stunted. She cheated on Corey because she equates sex to love and then doesn't understand that's not how it works with guys just because they have sex with you doesn't mean they love you. If she didn't cheat on Corey before their wedding(and managed to stay faithful too him) they would probably still be together. It looks like she cheated on her second husband too. It's rumored that both of her ex's are done with the show and Corey has already told MTV but Jeremy hasn't let them know yet. She's rumored to have moved in with her new BF not too long after getting out of rehab so clearly making good decisions isn't high on her list yet lol. I feel bad for her girls because they are the ones who are paying the price for her irresponsibility I hope both fathers are able to get primary custody of their kids. They need to be in a stable home environment and she clearly can't provide that for them.



she is just a mess.   All she thinks about is 'leah'


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I have always like Corey, out of all the Teen Dad - he's the most stable, hard working and just serious about his daughters.
> 
> That one season when he was crying all the time (over Leah's dumbazz) made me sad.  Corey dodged a bullet.
> 
> I think it's cute how the daughter with the handicap, gets around like ain't nothing to it.  Fighting with her sister and all!  and to think the doctors told them originally that she might not ever walk!  She proved them wrong.*    I hollered when that door got slammed in her face though - LOL.  that's what siblings do - fight and then go play together*.


 
I jumped up, and realized I couldn't help her lol


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> He is and he has gained more confidence over the years.  He has stable parents as well.
> 
> I do hope they give a medical update on the twin with the condition.  She seems so much better and no one has mentioned it on the show.



Last season they spent half their time arguing about that damn wheelchair...which we haven't seen her use since.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Last season they spent half their time arguing about that damn wheelchair...which we haven't seen her use since.



she seems to be doing fine without it - running, getting doors slammed,playing - just being a normal kid


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> she seems to be doing fine without it - running, getting doors slammed,playing - just being a normal kid


You never thought it would be possible the way Leah carried on last season


----------



## michie

Hmph...and Corey was the one who didn't want the wheelchair. Leah was saying he was in denial.


----------



## beekmanhill

In Leah's defense, the doc did say she would only get worse not better.   And he said the wheelchair was necessary.  

Corey really never gave up and pushed her a bit more than Leah, I think.  He's quiet but he has a positive attitude and isn't a pushover.  I hope he gets half custody.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Just saw this..


*Too Soon? Teen Mom Leah Messer & Older Boyfriend Move Into Big New House Together Just Weeks After Rehab Stint* 


*Leah* *Messer* sure moves at lightning speed in her relationships.
Less than two months after finalizing her divorce from second husband *Jeremy Calvert*, 27, the troubled _Teen Mom 2_ star, 23, has moved in to a new house with much older boyfriend *T.R. Dues*, RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal.
Leah and T.R. are now living in a big house with lots of room, a source close to the _MTV_ reality star tells Radar, adding that the new digs is located in Charleston, West Virginia.
And theyll certainly need the space. As Radar previously reported, Messer and her personal trainer boyfriend of a few months are not only caring for her 5-year-old twins, *Ali* and *Aleeah*, with first ex-husband *Corey* *Simms*, 25, and 2-year-old daughter *Adalynn* with Calvert theyre also providing for 32-year-old Dues two sons from a previous relationship: *Tyshawn*, 8 and *Angelo*, 4.
A source told Radar last month that the boys mother is currently coping with health issues and unable to watch them full time.
Messer, who checked out of rehab in late June, has barely spent a second alone. Just a week after leaving the out-of-state treatment facility for what sources call a painkiller abuse issue, she and her new man were already house-hunting.


Source: http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...personal-trainer-big-house-after-rehab-stint/


----------



## Carson123

^^ Corey needs to get full custody ASAP!


----------



## pursegrl12

Sweetpea83 said:


> Just saw this..
> 
> 
> *Too Soon? Teen Mom Leah Messer & Older Boyfriend Move Into Big New House Together Just Weeks After Rehab Stint*
> 
> 
> *Leah* *Messer* sure moves at lightning speed in her relationships.
> Less than two months after finalizing her divorce from second husband *Jeremy Calvert*, 27, the troubled _Teen Mom 2_ star, 23, has moved in to a new house with much older boyfriend *T.R. Dues*, RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal.
> Leah and T.R. are now living in a big house with lots of room, a source close to the _MTV_ reality star tells Radar, adding that the new digs is located in Charleston, West Virginia.
> And theyll certainly need the space. As Radar previously reported, Messer and her personal trainer boyfriend of a few months are not only caring for her 5-year-old twins, *Ali* and *Aleeah*, with first ex-husband *Corey* *Simms*, 25, and 2-year-old daughter *Adalynn* with Calvert theyre also providing for 32-year-old Dues two sons from a previous relationship: *Tyshawn*, 8 and *Angelo*, 4.
> A source told Radar last month that the boys mother is currently coping with health issues and unable to watch them full time.
> Messer, who checked out of rehab in late June, has barely spent a second alone. Just a week after leaving the out-of-state treatment facility for what sources call a painkiller abuse issue, she and her new man were already house-hunting.
> 
> 
> Source: http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...personal-trainer-big-house-after-rehab-stint/



countdown to baby #4 in 3....2....1......

what.a.mess.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Carson123 said:


> ^^ Corey needs to get full custody ASAP!


 
I agree. She is just so unstable..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looks like Chelsea has lost a bunch of weight..new boobies too?


----------



## Carson123

Chelsea looks thinner this season too.  She's growing up. Notice she's the only one who didn't jump into another relationship and seems to be the only one who's really coming into her own and happy? 

Javi and kailyn's marriage is so awful. 

As is Nathan and jenelle's. He was actually making sense yesterday when he said two wrongs don't make a right when stating she shouldn't keep jace away from Barbara just because she did it and to think of the best interest of Jace. I don't think Janelle is ready for full custody. 

Can't wait to see episode when Nathan gets arrested and Jeremy files for divorce.


----------



## buzzytoes

How did Cory not get immediate full custody with Leah in rehab?? I mean can't you use that as an excuse to get temporary custody until it can be worked out that she is sober?? It blows my mind that those kids are still living with her.


----------



## TC1

You'd think with all the MTV footage showing Leah always being late..not taking Ally to therapy because she other twin was "sick"..yet they stay home and paint their nails..that Corey would be able to use that along with the rehab stint to get immediate custody.


----------



## michie

Yeah...supposedly Ali was "throwing up everywhere". I don't think nail polish fumes would've been best for her to inhale in her condition. 

Bump awlladat, tho...Tyshawn and Angelo??? Lawd...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Carson123 said:


> Chelsea looks thinner this season too.  She's growing up. Notice she's the only one who didn't jump into another relationship and seems to be the only one who's really coming into her own and happy?
> 
> Javi and kailyn's marriage is so awful.
> 
> *As is Nathan and jenelle's. He was actually making sense yesterday when he said two wrongs don't make a right when stating she shouldn't keep jace away from Barbara just because she did it and to think of the best interest of Jace. I don't think Janelle is ready for full custody. *
> 
> Can't wait to see episode when Nathan gets arrested and Jeremy files for divorce.



She's such a hateful/vengeful person..


----------



## michie

Jenelle is delusional if she thinks that she can take Jace from Barbara and then keep Barbara away, essentially dangling that child over her head. More than anything, it will hurt Jace. He loves that woman and sees her as his provider and sole caregiver. How the hell did Jenelle not even hear how stupid and out of touch she sounded??? For once, Nathan was right, but Jenelle's main problem is she has no control and that's what she wants. I noticed last night and in the previous week's show she mentioned how it's always Barbara and Nathan talking and she gets to say nothing. Sadly, I don't think she'll be getting Jace back anytime soon.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I read Leah moved in with her new BF but I didn't know he has two kids of his own. Leah can't handle the 3 kids she already has what makes her think she can handle two more. Also what kind of dude thinks this is a good influence for his kids to be around, he's clearly a leach he must want to be on TV. I agree with  the other poster who predicted her being pregnant with baby #4 in no time.


----------



## Bentley1

Leah turns my stomach. She is seriously a troubled person.


----------



## MKB0925

Carson123 said:


> ^^ Corey needs to get full custody ASAP!



For sure!


----------



## buzzytoes

Janelle just makes me kind of sad. She seems so much improved in other areas of her life, then she gets on the phone with her mom and she just reverts back into that 16 year old rebel. I don't think Barbara is the best at handling situations either (she shouldn't base Jace's visits on Janelle's behavior towards her) but you'd think Janelle would have managed to learn how to hold her tongue by now.

I can only assume Leah met her new bf in rehab. She wasn't with him before right? I can only imagine how chaotic that household is. I don't think her youngest girl is altogether mentally healthy either. Whenever they show her she is always acting out (granted maybe it's just the age) and she seems oddly small for as much as she is walking and talking. 

I don't think Kailyn is ever going to do anything about Javi. She loves the drama too much. If she really didn't like fighting she would ignore him when he is saying she's a bad mom, etc.


----------



## michie

Javi has really let his "crazy" surface this season. Kailyn's met her match. It's only fitting that she'd end up with a guy like him, IMO. It's like the universe's revenge for her messing over Jo's family. BTW, I really miss seeing Jo's mom, Janet, since he's all grown up and living with his gf now. Back to Javi...the constant texting, asking a person in another damned state what they're doing...too much. I hated that her phone's sound was on, though. I guess MTV wanted it that way? I can't believe a sane person would not mute the ringer and ignore that isht if it was back to back like that...This season is really a clusterfcuk already.


----------



## Bentley1

buzzytoes said:


> Janelle just makes me kind of sad. She seems so much improved in other areas of her life, then she gets on the phone with her mom and she just reverts back into that 16 year old rebel. I don't think Barbara is the best at handling situations either (she shouldn't base Jace's visits on Janelle's behavior towards her) but you'd think Janelle would have managed to learn how to hold her tongue by now.
> 
> I can only assume Leah met her new bf in rehab. She wasn't with him before right? I can only imagine how chaotic that household is. I don't think her youngest girl is altogether mentally healthy either. Whenever they show her she is always acting out (granted maybe it's just the age) and she seems oddly small for as much as she is walking and talking.
> 
> I don't think Kailyn is ever going to do anything about Javi. She loves the drama too much. If she really didn't like fighting she would ignore him when he is saying she's a bad mom, etc.




Leah apparently met her new bf at the gym, he's her "personal trainer."

It's beyond disturbing that she moves in with men as easily as she buys a shirt. Date the guy, wth do you have to live with him? And we all know she's going to get knocked up again any day. She's just nasty.


----------



## mcb100

UGH, I don't know why these girls think they have to move so quickly with guys. I get that relationships can happen out of nowhere but it seems that all of them just move in with a guy so quickly....They know a guy for a couple of days, or a few months--tops--and then they just think it's a great idea to move in? Well when you don't go slow, it only makes everything more messy and more painful for everyone after the guy that you so quickly moved in with, now has to move out? I don't know what Leah's thinking. But I think that girls who move a bit slower in their relationships and actually get to know the guy have a more successful relationship than the girls who move extremely fast. 


On a side note, I know Chelsea exercises a lot but she also says she eats only organic. I wish I had the money to buy only all organic groceries....LOL, I do have fruit but even regular fruit is priced so high these days, I can't imagine the price of all organic everything.
   Adam makes me angry when he put Aubrey on the phone and has her ask for Paisley....I hope the judge watches the show, I mean, he's totally manipulating both of his young daughters.


I had been rooting a little bit for Leah on episode one of the new season but now it has become more than clear to me that she can't make good decisions, and now I do kind of hope that Corey gets more custody.
  Kail and Javi--their scenes are almost painful to watch. I'd say when your married, it's normal to even argue once a week over something stupid but it's not normal to fight several times every single day. Makes me tired just watching it. The counseling is obviously not helping these two. Javi acts very immature not like someone whose married, what with him getting annoyed over stupid stuff & not letting his wife ever go on a trip, and Kail has a terrible temper, and she thrives on drama.
  I would let Janelle have more custody if she really is ready for it, but I wouldn't give her the whole thing yet. It's a slow process. And Nathan was right, she can't just completely take him away from Barbara totally, when doing that would make him hurt....He still needs to have Barbara in his life, you can't just totally cut someone out of a child's life whose been in the child's life for many years? I also wonder what Nathan gets arrested for? I know it said I think something like abusing his finance in the previews, but there's two sides to every story....


----------



## beekmanhill

That was a depressing episode, except for Chelsea.

Who is that weird looking person who is always with Adam?  Even Adam is getting better.  He shouldn't be manipulating Aubree to call Taylor, granted, but at least he seems sober and a bit less reckless.

Leah should not have those kids full time.  I cannot believe she already moved a man in there with three kids.  Whatever did Jeremy have in mind when he moved in there in the first place and had a kid so quickly with her?

I despise Kail, and I think there is more to Javi's possessiveness.  Kail was so proud to show those texts to the camera.   I don't really know any mother of two who vacations without her husband and kids.   I wouldn't be surprised if Javi does have cause for concern about potential cheating. 

I feel sorry for Barbara.  At her age she is still working and taking care of a young kid.   I don't think she is the best parent, but I think Janelle is not ready. She is still too violent under the surface. Feel sorry for Jace too, he hears all these arguments.


----------



## michie

Adumuhhhhhhhhh's weird friend is his driver. I remember Chelsea telling her dad about an accident and I'm guessing his license is suspended. I feel sorry for the guy. He looks more like some kind of predator, at the damned skating rink, no kid in sight for him, just accompanying his friend and the friend's daughter. He must've been in his own private hell.


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> Adumuhhhhhhhhh's weird friend is his driver. I remember Chelsea telling her dad about an accident and I'm guessing his license is suspended. I feel sorry for the guy. He looks more like some kind of predator, at the damned skating rink, no kid in sight for him, just accompanying his friend and the friend's daughter. He must've been in his own private hell.



Yeah, he is a bit sad.  Thanks for the info, makes sense.


----------



## buzzytoes

Man that is like a $60K trailer Jeremy is living in at his job site. Wonder if they purchased that or if it is a company trailer.

I feel like Janelle is kind of a sociopath - like she has no feelings. She kind of talks about everything like it's not really her life. Sad for her to be that damaged. I think Nathan was high when he got back from that "business meeting." 

Kail drives me nuts. She is such a baby.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> Man that is like a $60K trailer Jeremy is living in at his job site. Wonder if they purchased that or if it is a company trailer.
> 
> I feel like Janelle is kind of a sociopath - like she has no feelings. She kind of talks about everything like it's not really her life. Sad for her to be that damaged. I think Nathan was high when he got back from that "business meeting."
> 
> Kail drives me nuts. She is such a baby.



I always had that feeling about Janelle.   She seems to have her on camera speech and face ready at all times, but underlying that is so much anger and resentment.  Her on camera lines almost seem rehearsed, as if she is talking about someone else, as you say.  

I've despised control freak Kail ever since she dated someone else while living at Jo's house.    It was always "me, me, me" with Kail.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would love for Joe and Vee to move right next door to Kail... just to piss her off in the worst way!

Chelsea needs to just focus on the children being friends/siblings and not try to be friends with the Taylor.  That is about to get messy...


----------



## michie

Y'all notice that Javi and Leah were not even _looking_ at the road while they were driving. I mean, we saw the outcome of Javi not paying attention (and also prepping a whole fricking meal AND holding sauce for his damned nuggets), but as Leah drove off from meeting with Jeremy, you could see the road and she appeared to be driving quite fast but, at one point, she was crying and looking out the drivers' side window as if she was a passenger. SMH.


----------



## TC1

michie said:


> Y'all notice that Javi and Leah were not even _looking_ at the road while they were driving. I mean, we saw the outcome of Javi not paying attention (and also prepping a whole fricking meal AND holding sauce for his damned nuggets), but as Leah drove off from meeting with Jeremy, you could see the road and she appeared to be driving quite fast but, at one point, she was crying and looking out the drivers' side window as if she was a passenger. SMH.



She (Leah) was also digging around and pulled out a cigarette like it was totally normal. She probably smokes with those kids in the car.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> She (Leah) was also digging around and pulled out a cigarette like it was totally normal. She probably smokes with those kids in the car.




I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## beekmanhill

The previous week, Kail was having her emotional meltdown with Javi by cell phone while driving in car at night returning from her all girls trip.  Looked like long dark road too.  Don't these states have laws?


----------



## michie

Yes! You cannot see when you're crying like that. They all make me nervous when they're in their cars.


----------



## buzzytoes

beekmanhill said:


> The previous week, Kail was having her emotional meltdown with Javi by cell phone while driving in car at night returning from her all girls trip.  Looked like long dark road too.  Don't these states have laws?



That one freaked me out. Every time she is in the car she is on her phone and she seems to concentrate more on that than driving. I am surprised she has not caused an accident yet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

leah acted like she was digging around for a crack pipe!!!


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> Y'all notice that Javi and Leah were not even _looking_ at the road while they were driving. I mean, we saw the outcome of Javi not paying attention (*and also prepping a whole fricking meal AND holding sauce for his damned nuggets*), but as Leah drove off from meeting with Jeremy, you could see the road and she appeared to be driving quite fast but, at one point, she was crying and looking out the drivers' side window as if she was a passenger. SMH.



 


And, agree, the editing has gotten sloppy.  They clip so many bits and pieces together to create a single scene that it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Bentley1

Regarding Jenelle's blunted affect, I think it has to do with the side effects of the psychotropic meds she's on for her bipolar disorder.  They can make one's emotional reactivity blunted/flat.  

I noticed a difference in her after she was diagnosed, so I'm assuming she was put on meds.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blunted_affect
*Blunted affect* is a clinical term to define a lack of emotional reactivity (affect display) in an individual. It manifests as a failure to express feelings either verbally or non-verbally, especially when talking about issues that would normally be expected to engage the emotions. Expressive gestures are rare and there is little animation in facial expression or vocal inflection.[1] Blunted affect can be symptomatic of schizophrenia, depression, posttraumatic stress disorder, depersonalization disorder,or brain damage. It may also be a side effect of certain medications (e.g., antipsychotics). Individuals with blunted or flat affect show different regional brain activity when compared with healthy individuals.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bentley1 said:


> Regarding Jenelle's blunted affect, I think it has to do with the side effects of the psychotropic meds she's on for her bipolar disorder.  They can make one's emotional reactivity blunted/flat.
> 
> I noticed a difference in her after she was diagnosed, so I'm assuming she was put on meds.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blunted_affect
> *Blunted affect* is a clinical term to define a lack of emotional reactivity (affect display) in an individual. It manifests as a failure to express feelings either verbally or non-verbally, especially when talking about issues that would normally be expected to engage the emotions. Expressive gestures are rare and there is little animation in facial expression or vocal inflection.[1] Blunted affect can be symptomatic of schizophrenia, depression, posttraumatic stress disorder, depersonalization disorder,or brain damage. It may also be a side effect of certain medications (e.g., antipsychotics). Individuals with blunted or flat affect show different regional brain activity when compared with healthy individuals.


This makes sense..


----------



## beekmanhill

Leah has got very odd mouth movements.   Wonder if that's from her prescription meds?   She looks terrible, so old and worn out.  

Gosh, they all learned the word anxiety, didn't they.  They milk that excuse for every rotten behavior.  

Jeremy is odd.  He seems decent enough, yet married and had a baby so suddenly when he knew his work took him away for weeks at a time.  Makes no sense to me.  He didn't seem to mention getting custody of his child with Leah.   Doubt if he would be able to with the job he has.  Those poor kids, I do hope Corey gets primary custody of the twins.   

Nathan and his business trip with investors and buyers.  Who is he kidding.  Who is investing in anything Nathan is selling?  He's got Janelle pegged right though, she effed up for years but ended up on the gravy train, aka MTV.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Leah has got very odd mouth movements.   Wonder if that's from her prescription meds?   She looks terrible, so old and worn out.


 
she really reminds me a meth head


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> she really reminds me a meth head



I thought the same thing.


----------



## laurineg1

The "friend" that is always with Adam is beyond creepy...he's so much older and looks like a drug addict.  Couldn't they find a better fake friend than him?


----------



## Sassys

Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans arrested AGAIN for 'throwing a glass at her ex-fiance's girlfriend


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-throwing-glass-ex-fiance-s-girlfriend.html


----------



## michie

Damn. 12th arrest, Jennoowwwww?!? She looks so much more like Barbara as she ages, too.


----------



## buzzytoes

And somehow she thinks Jace belongs in her custody full time. For whatever unknown reason I am always rooting for her to have actually turned her life around, and then she gets arrested again.


----------



## MKB0925

I loved how Adam was so mad that they arrested him at the end of court. ... maybe if you played child support in the first place you would not be arrested. He can never take responsibility for anything he does. Smh


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans arrested AGAIN for 'throwing a glass at her ex-fiance's girlfriend
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-throwing-glass-ex-fiance-s-girlfriend.html



So she just got her high school degree last month?  I thought she was on her way to her PhD from the way she was talking.

Feel sorry for Kaiser.   Janelle is seriously messed up, and I think always will be.


----------



## MKB0925

beekmanhill said:


> So she just got her high school degree last month?  I thought she was on her way to her PhD from the way she was talking.
> 
> Feel sorry for Kaiser.   Janelle is seriously messed up, and I think always will be.



I agree...seems like she will always be troubled. I  am sure at some point her and Nathan will end  up back together in their toxic relationship


----------



## buzzytoes

Now that I have seen her mugshot I wouldn't be surprised if she was back on meth again. Her face is awfully scabby.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> Now that I have seen her mugshot I wouldn't be surprised if she was back on meth again. Her face is awfully scabby.



It is.  I was shocked.   

She'll always have a guy in the wings waiting as long as she has MTV money.


----------



## pursegrl12

buzzytoes said:


> Now that I have seen her mugshot I wouldn't be surprised if she was back on meth again. Her face is awfully scabby.




My first thought was that she must be on meth....and jeez these people move on fast! Nathan already has a girlfriend??? Didn't they just break up a second ago???


----------



## mcb100

Gosh, no one's relationship is working out this season except for maybe Chelsea's new relationship...Leah and Jeremy are officially divorcing, and if Kail and Javi don't improve there will probably be a divorice there (I know Kail was talking about divorcing.), and Janelle and Nathan are breaking up, so they are no longer engaged. It's kind of sad how Leah is so young and already has two failed marriages under her belt, and is about to be a single mom of three. (And I know single moms really kick butt sometimes and do a wonderful job, but to be a successful single mom of three you kind of need to be strong inside, and I don't think Leah's very strong. Maybe she will be better after her treatment facility program.)


----------



## beekmanhill

Leah has a new man already, and he has two kids she is caring for.  Corey, get to a lawyer ASAP.

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...personal-trainer-big-house-after-rehab-stint/


----------



## MKB0925

beekmanhill said:


> Leah has a new man already, and he has two kids she is caring for.  Corey, get to a lawyer ASAP.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...personal-trainer-big-house-after-rehab-stint/



I would think Corey would be filing soon. His wife and him can definitely provide them with the more stable environment.  Those poor kids..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans arrested AGAIN for 'throwing a glass at her ex-fiance's girlfriend
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-throwing-glass-ex-fiance-s-girlfriend.html




Smh..yeah I regret saying Barbara needs to give Jenelle custody of Jace.


----------



## michie

Sweetpea83 said:


> Smh..yeah I regret saying Barbara needs to give Jenelle custody of Jace.



LOL! I didn't know anyone here even said that!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha! Well, she was going back to school and it looked like she was getting her act together. That didn't last long..ha! [emoji28]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

MKB0925 said:


> I would think Corey would be filing soon. His wife and him can definitely provide them with the more stable environment.  Those poor kids..



This! Did you see how nice the girls room was at Corey's compared to Leahs?


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> This! Did you see how nice the girls room was at Corey's compared to Leahs?



 I remember a story from one of the first few seasons. It said Leah's house was by far the messiest filthiest thing the producers had seen from any of the teen moms.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I believe that!


----------



## Sassys

Teen Mom star Catelynn Lowell marries baby daddy Tyler Baltierra after 10 years of dating

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...by-daddy-Tyler-Baltierra-10-years-dating.html


----------



## Bentley1

Leah's nastiness was one of the many reasons Jeremy left her. He mentioned multiple times how nasty the house and car were when we came home & even asked her if she was embarrassed to show the house/car like that on camera.
She's too high & out of it to care.


----------



## LovingLV81

beekmanhill said:


> I remember a story from one of the first few seasons. It said Leah's house was by far the messiest filthiest thing the producers had seen from any of the teen moms.




I remember way back when she was still married to Corey a episode about the bath tub and how it was gross and moldy and they got into a fight cause she was giving the girls a bath in it with out cleaning it .. I don't know if that is right or not so don't quote me on it . I only watch it now and then .


----------



## mcb100

I don't know, I know kids are funny sometimes but I thought it was funny when Jo asked Isaac if he was happy about him and Vee having a baby and Isaac said no :lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> I don't know, I know kids are funny sometimes but I thought it was funny when Jo asked Isaac if he was happy about him and Vee having a baby and Isaac said no :lolots:



kids just tell the truth - LOL


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> I don't know, I know kids are funny sometimes but I thought it was funny when Jo asked Isaac if he was happy about him and Vee having a baby and Isaac said no :lolots:


 


DC-Cutie said:


> kids just tell the truth - LOL


 
I was PISSED when my mom had my brother. I remember throwing a fit and stating "THAT IS NOT A PUPPY, I WANTED A PUPPY". I clearly remember the day my mom's water broke and my Dad came into my room woke me up to tell me. I looked him dead in the face and said "Go get a mom and clean it up, why did you wake me about spilled water". I was 10 and did not want my beauty sleep interrupted over a baby.


----------



## buzzytoes

So am I the only one who got the impression that Joe and Vee planned this pregnancy? She mentioned something a about not thinking it would happen so fast. She wasn't 100% sure she wanted to move but now she is going to have a baby and move?? Recipe for disaster.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> So am I the only one who got the impression that Joe and Vee planned this pregnancy? She mentioned something a about not thinking it would happen so fast. She wasn't 100% sure she wanted to move but now she is going to have a baby and move?? Recipe for disaster.



I have no idea how this gang thinks.  Vee seems close to her family, so to move and have a baby right away seems unwise.    She should have seen how she adapted to the new area.  They act as if its across the country, but its really not such a long drive.  

But I admire Jo for moving closer to Isaac.  Tough Kailyn that he moves so close; most mothers would be happy to have a father that cares so much.  Before she was complaining about the pickups, etc.  

When Kail said "they better not expect me to babysit," I thought who would want her to babysit their kid, with her hairtrigger temper and why me attitude.     

I somehow had the feeling last week was the final show, so I was glad to see "next week on Teen Mom.............."


----------



## michie

buzzytoes said:


> *So am I the only one who got the impression that Joe and Vee planned this pregnancy?* She mentioned something a about not thinking it would happen so fast. She wasn't 100% sure she wanted to move but now she is going to have a baby and move?? Recipe for disaster.



No, you're not. Maybe it was just the way it was edited, but the pregnancy remark after her reservations about moving made it seem like it was a bargain deal and she gets a kid for moving with him, to me.


----------



## buzzytoes

I should learn my lesson and wait to comment until I have watched the whole episode. Nathan is psycho! Who says they talk to other women in one breath and then professes he would never leave his fiance in the next?! He speaks like it is completely normal to seek attention outside of a relationship. I think he's used too many steroids or other drugs.

Leah is just a mess. I have suffered from depression in the past so I get the whole "I'm not the happy person I used to be" but she says it to everyone and their mother! People who are depressed don't tend to go around talking about it every chance they get. I swear they never show her kids behaving at her house either. She is constantly putting one of them in time out like that is the solution to everything. I hope Cory gets the girls. I just can't imagine how they are going to turn out. I know Jeremy can't take the youngest because of his work schedule but hopefully he can work something out. 

Adam is an idiot.


----------



## michie

Nathan is the type of psycho-looking dude that, if he's on the potato chip aisle, I would go play in the produce area until he leaves...


----------



## slang

Nathan's "sideless" tshirts bug me


----------



## pursegrl12

Nathan makes Janelle look normal........


----------



## Carson123

buzzytoes said:


> I should learn my lesson and wait to comment until I have watched the whole episode. Nathan is psycho! Who says they talk to other women in one breath and then professes he would never leave his fiance in the next?! He speaks like it is completely normal to seek attention outside of a relationship. I think he's used too many steroids or other drugs.
> 
> Leah is just a mess. I have suffered from depression in the past so I get the whole "I'm not the happy person I used to be" but she says it to everyone and their mother! People who are depressed don't tend to go around talking about it every chance they get. I swear they never show her kids behaving at her house either. She is constantly putting one of them in time out like that is the solution to everything. I hope Cory gets the girls. I just can't imagine how they are going to turn out. I know Jeremy can't take the youngest because of his work schedule but hopefully he can work something out.
> 
> Adam is an idiot.




I feel like there's something wrong with her youngest.  Something seems off...


----------



## Bentley1

Vee got pregnant on purpose in hopes of keeping him in NJ. He wouldn't stay there for her,
So she hoped that if there's a baby, that would be her upper hand. 
Didn't work.


----------



## Sweetpea83

slang said:


> Nathan's "sideless" tshirts bug me



Only douche bags wear those kinda shirts..lol..


----------



## Sweetpea83

pursegrl12 said:


> Nathan makes Janelle look normal........



So true..lol.


----------



## mcb100

Bentley1 said:


> Vee got pregnant on purpose in hopes of keeping him in NJ. He wouldn't stay there for her,
> So she hoped that if there's a baby, that would be her upper hand.
> Didn't work.


 
Right??! That's what I kind of think too. They seemed overly happy for a surprise pregnancy, neither of them seemed too shocked. And when she said something like "I didn't think it would happen this quickly", well that right there implies that it was somewhat planned...they obviously "weren't preventing pregnancy" on purpose. 


But then again it's also hard to tell because most of the teen mom's have a second child by now. It's just weird because (even though they aren't teens anymore, they're still young. 22 is young to be having babies on purpose IMHO.) most normal girls that age in everyday life would find out they're pregnant and be very shocked, I'm sure some of them would be horrified...but no, these teen mom 2 girls find out they're having another baby and they get ecstatic and thrilled???  It's like a totally different reaction than most normal young girls would have. (I don't know if these girls are happy about it because they have the money to support another baby from the TV show, or if there's just something a little crazy inside their heads?)


----------



## buzzytoes

Carson123 said:


> I feel like there's something wrong with her youngest.  Something seems off...



I feel the same way. If nothing else she seems extremely small for her age.


----------



## michie

I'm glad someone else said it. It's weird as hell that they're this young and planning kids. It also serves as insurance, I think, to keep the show going, too.


----------



## kirsten

Dramastic. Does Janelle really think that's a word?


----------



## mcb100

^I was just gonna say that she sounded so stupid. It's like duh Janelle, don't you know your on national television? 
Cory & Miranda-I really like them this season. It's sad that Leah's poor choices and even her going away into treatment, is going to affect them so much and put more work onto their side. 
I think Leah is delusional. It's like the whole world knows she has a "pill issue", and she won't admit it. It could be that she is prescribed so many different meds from her doctors that she is taking them how she is supposed to, but a lot of different ones or high dosages can still make a person "high" and "loopy." However, I don't think that that's the case I think she occasionally abuses her pain meds and doesn't want to admit it on camera. I know everyone's talking about Leah and her girls while she's going through her "problem" but I don't see anyone mentioning driving a vechile! (Cory and Miranda said she was slurring and not there and all this other stuff.) I'm sorry but even if it's not big drugs, even if you are "loopy" on medicine, you should not be driving a car! I'd hate to be on the road next to her when she is unstable most of the time, and possibly abusing pills + the fact that these girls on this show seem to drive and call/text people at the same time!


----------



## TC1

When Leah was at her brothers house holding that baby she was high as a kite..even her brother had to call her name so she didn't pass out with that baby in her hands until someone came and took it away from her."No drug problem" my ***.


----------



## slang

^ was that baby the brothers child? Her brother looked really young, did they all have kids as teens


----------



## slang

I read on Radar online that Nathan has been linked to an Ashley Madison account. Geez, those 2 weren't even married!


----------



## kirsten

Leah won't admit to a drug problem probably so her custody isn't taken away. Selfish and dangerous on her part but hopefully she really cleans up.


----------



## michie

I wonder if Jo and his friend thought Javi was as stupid as I did when he rode up on a damned kid's bike...SMH. 
I'm having a proud moment for Chelsea. I think that was the 1st time I've seen Aubree suffer freak injury.


----------



## Sweetpea83

mcb100 said:


> ^I was just gonna say that she sounded so stupid. It's like duh Janelle, don't you know your on national television?
> Cory & Miranda-I really like them this season. It's sad that Leah's poor choices and even her going away into treatment, is going to affect them so much and put more work onto their side.
> I think Leah is delusional. It's like the whole world knows she has a "pill issue", and she won't admit it. It could be that she is prescribed so many different meds from her doctors that she is taking them how she is supposed to, but a lot of different ones or high dosages can still make a person "high" and "loopy." However, I don't think that that's the case I think she occasionally abuses her pain meds and doesn't want to admit it on camera. I know everyone's talking about Leah and her girls while she's going through her "problem" but I don't see anyone mentioning driving a vechile! (Cory and Miranda said she was slurring and not there and all this other stuff.) I'm sorry but even if it's not big drugs, even if you are "loopy" on medicine, *you should not be driving a car! *I'd hate to be on the road next to her when she is unstable most of the time, and possibly abusing pills + the fact that these girls on this show seem to drive and call/text people at the same time!



This! Wtf..



TC1 said:


> When Leah was at her brothers house holding that baby she was high as a kite..even her brother had to call her name so she didn't pass out with that baby in her hands until someone came and took it away from her."No drug problem" my ***.



Yes, I noticed that too...


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> When Leah was at her brothers house holding that baby she was high as a kite..even her brother had to call her name so she didn't pass out with that baby in her hands until someone came and took it away from her."No drug problem" my ***.



Jeez that was like heroin high - when they can't even stay conscious after they shoot up.


----------



## Bentley1

Leah was a disgusting,
Doped up mess at her brother's house. I can't believe she gets like that before filming. At least try to hide it better if you're going to lie in everyone's face about your drug problem.


----------



## beekmanhill

I saw that right afterwards they were all on live on the aftershow, which my DVR didn't pick up.  I'd like to have seen that to see if Leah was any better.

I still want to see a doctor's office visit with Leah's daughter.  It is the first year we haven't seen at least one visit to the hospital or therapist.  The daughter seems to be walking reasonably well this year.   I wonder what the prognosis is.  Leah's kids always look so bedraggled especially when you see them next to someone like Aubree who always looks so cute.

I wonder where the great dane was while Chelsea was babying the kids.  Sheesh, isn't a great dane and a pug enough?    Her boyfriend seems like a doll.  

Kailyn didn't annoy me as much as usual.   At least she admitted that having Jo near was better than the three hour drive that she moaned about all last season.


----------



## Carson123

Just saw the after show. Leah said she wasn't going to start dating right away because she just got divorced and learned from her mistakes. And now she's living with someone already.  That girl is a train wreck. I feel bad for her girls


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Farrah is on Celebrity Big Brother & OH MY GOD she is a horrible human being. The British now hate her as much as we do.


----------



## pursegrl12

Glitterandstuds said:


> Farrah is on Celebrity Big Brother & OH MY GOD she is a horrible human being. The British now hate her as much as we do.




if she's still there after 24 hours in the house, I'm shocked. with her attitude, she shouldn't be within 1000 feet of a reality tv show.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

pursegrl12 said:


> if she's still there after 24 hours in the house, I'm shocked. with her attitude, she shouldn't be within 1000 feet of a reality tv show.



Yes!!! She's also made some homophobic remarks, she's terrible and extremely defensive. Jenna Jamesson isn't coming off great either.


----------



## pursegrl12

I gotta watch this trainwreck of a show


----------



## michie

pursegrl12 said:


> I gotta watch this trainwreck of a show



Me 2!

I'm surprised Farrah made homophobic remarks. The only friend she seemed to have in earlier seasons was quite obviously gay lol


----------



## mcb100

Janelle needs to let go of Nathan. He has already let go and moved on from her. He talks to his friends as if he just does not want to be with her anymore (and tells her that), plus he already has a new girlfriend who he had even brought over to their old house together when Janelle threw that glass. He has definitely checked out of the relationship and moved on. And I feel bad for her because she's trying to put this marriage back together that so desperately cannot be put back together...when one person is really done and start seeing someone else, then they're "really done." 


So Leah didn't even go to the treatment center.....defeats the whole purpose. I mean, I know she is worried about custody issues but she went to that dinner just to talk to everyone about her leaving and how she could be better for the girls and then she doesn't even go?  


Kail is a piece of work, as usual. 


Don't have anything negative to say about Chelsea, aside from the fact that now she has two dogs, a new live in boyfriend, and a pig. And she seems to be handling the responsibility well, it's not that to me, it's the fact that pigs kind of belong outside. She does not have a barn in her backyard.


----------



## michie

Too early for Cole (?) to move in (IMO) and WAYYYYYYY too damned early for Aubree to call him "Dad". I think Chelsea has a good dad in her corner and that's probably the only reason she's made it this far because she seems all over the place. At times, I would think that if they wanted pizza, Aubree would have to call and place the order. The only reason I think she should've waited to "play house" with Cole is because 1) he's really the 1st guy she's dated since Adummmuhh and 2) getting into playing house with men you date because it saves on expenses, provides security, seems like the next step, etc...is (especially with kids) irresponsible. Sh!t, if you're not looking to build a future with him, why shack up together? We see how well this works out on the show, but hopefully she'll be as different as she has been.


----------



## buzzytoes

michie said:


> Too early for Cole (?) to move in (IMO) and WAYYYYYYY too damned early for Aubree to call him "Dad". I think Chelsea has a good dad in her corner and that's probably the only reason she's made it this far because she seems all over the place. At times, I would think that if they wanted pizza, Aubree would have to call and place the order. The only reason I think she should've waited to "play house" with Cole is because 1) he's really the 1st guy she's dated since Adummmuhh and 2) getting into playing house with men you date because it saves on expenses, provides security, seems like the next step, etc...is (especially with kids) irresponsible. Sh!t, if you're not looking to build a future with him, why shack up together? We see how well this works out on the show, but hopefully she'll be as different as she has been.



I haven't watched yet, but just last episode wasn't he saying his lease was up in five months?? I can't imagine they take longer than that to film an season....


----------



## mcb100

^^ITA! Was gonna post that. I know Adam's a sh*tty father, but I don't think it's appropriate for her to call someone else dad unless the person has been in Aubree's life for many years, and/or they're engaged to Chelsea or something. Cole might be like a father figure to her but I just think it's sooo inappropriate to call him "dad" at this time. That title (when not referring to the father) should be reserved for someone who has been in their lives for many, many, years. 
   I know Chelsea hates Adam because he's a total jerk but I really thought she would correct Aubree or something like "no, he's like a father to you, but he's not your dad." If it was my kid, that's what I would've done....


----------



## MKB0925

buzzytoes said:


> Jeez that was like heroin high - when they can't even stay conscious after they shoot up.



I am catching up on episodes now..that was just awful when she was holding that baby..I wanted to reach through the tv and grab her. 

What a mess Leah is and Jenelle is a mess. I can totally see why Barbara has concerns. .


----------



## buzzytoes

Catching up on the last episode - why does Cory come off as more mature than Leah's mom? You won't tell him where you are taking the kids, it's questionable that your daughter has a drug problem, and you want to argue with him? No wonder Leah is the way she is. Nothing is ever her fault.


----------



## TC1

buzzytoes said:


> Catching up on the last episode - why does Cory come off as more mature than Leah's mom? You won't tell him where you are taking the kids, it's questionable that your daughter has a drug problem, and you want to argue with him? No wonder Leah is the way she is. Nothing is ever her fault.


 
Also, her mom couldn't WAIT to call Leah and tell her "I don't think he's going to give you your girls back".So, instead of getting help..she gets back on a plane.


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> Catching up on the last episode - why does Cory come off as more mature than Leah's mom? You won't tell him where you are taking the kids, it's questionable that your daughter has a drug problem, and you want to argue with him? No wonder Leah is the way she is. Nothing is ever her fault.



I'm so impressed with Corey this year.  He has matured so much.  In the beginning, he was so shy. I think Leah walked all over him.  I'm surprised he was that way because his patents seem intelligent and reasonable.  

I hate when I see those twins looking all scraggly and disheveled.  I hope Miranda sticks it out with Corey; it is not easy to take care of those kids.  And she probably wants kids of her own.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Catching up on the last episode - why does Cory come off as more mature than Leah's mom? You won't tell him where you are taking the kids, it's questionable that your daughter has a drug problem, and you want to argue with him? No wonder Leah is the way she is. Nothing is ever her fault.



Corey has always seemed more mature than Leah AND her mom combined.

But Leah's mother was stirring the pot, because at no point did he say he would take the kids from her.  BUT, if he did go for full custody, it would be in the best interest of the girls - he has a more stable home, keeps them on a schedule and most of all - the girls don't have to cook their own food in the microwave at 12am


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm also confused by Janelle and Nathan. I swear she said he met a girl in jail but he said it was at the gym?? Those two are just playing at being grown ups.


----------



## Megs

The start of the last episode where Jo and V were at the soccer game had me laughing so hard! They were super chill with Isaac not really being super involved in his soccer game (he's so young afterall, it's not that shocking) and Kail was hollering in the back. She was so intense and I don't know why she is so mad Jo and V live nearby - it will be a huge help to her and really good for Isaac. 

Janelle.... I really think her relationship with Nathan is so bad that I get why Barbara is so scared of Nathan and Janelle getting Jace. Scary enough they have Kaiser and those explosive fights. 

The scene with Leah when she was holding her brother's kid actually made me nauseous. That was terrifying to watch and just made me so uncomfortable. I'm not going to pretend I know exactly what is going on with her, but I do know that she doesn't look well and I completely understand where Corey is coming from. 

Chelsea is the mom with her life together this season. I def wouldn't want a pet pig living in my house... just me!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm trying to root for chelsea, but I don't need her new man moving in AND Aubree talking about calling him Dad.

It's just too much.  He seems like a nice enough guy, but Aubree has a dad (even though he seems like a crappy one).  Chelsea should have told Aubree 'no you can't call him dad'.  Period. End of discussion

Because what if they break up tomorrow and she starts dating again, is Aubree going to call the new guy 'dad', too?


----------



## michie

I think it would've been more reasonable if she and Aubree came up with a pet name for Cole.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to root for chelsea, but I don't need her new man moving in AND Aubree talking about calling him Dad.
> 
> *It's just too much.  He seems like a nice enough guy, but Aubree has a dad (even though he seems like a crappy one).  Chelsea should have told Aubree 'no you can't call him dad'.  Period. End of discussion*
> 
> Because what if they break up tomorrow and she starts dating again, is Aubree going to call the new guy 'dad', too?


 
I agree...


----------



## buzzytoes

I could not even fathom how Aubree knew her dad had been in jail twice already and she is barely graduating pre-school.I mean I guess you need to be honest with them at some age but that seems so young!


----------



## Sassys

OMG, Janelle and her mother let Jace go to the bathroom in a restaurant by himself. WTF!!


----------



## michie

^Right!

I'm with Jo. Kailyn didn't sound like she even knew what she was asking for. He said sit down, add up the expenses and split them. She just wants to take him to court. Not even understanding why Javi was there.


----------



## TC1

Well, Javi is super insecure and is always worried about Kail cheating on him...be it with Jo or anyone. Based on the way he freaked out when he found out they talked on the porch without him..he wasn't going to let them meet again without him there.


----------



## michie

Well, she does have a track record...but, if that's the case, he shouldn't have made that 'ho a housewife, literally.


----------



## TC1

michie said:


> Well, she does have a track record...but, if that's the case, he shouldn't have made that 'ho a housewife, literally.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> ^Right!
> 
> I'm with Jo. Kailyn didn't sound like she even knew what she was asking for. He said sit down, add up the expenses and split them. She just wants to take him to court. Not even understanding why Javi was there.



Javi is an idiot. Can't stand that kid. If you are that insecure you need to be single. Jo, is Issac's father, not some guy off the street. He's not a drug dealer or thief and should not be treated like that by Javi.


----------



## mrskolar09

Kail seems like she likes inciting the jealousy though. And I don't care what anyone says, she is still not over Jo. 
And really, compared to some of the other dads on these shows (Corey excepted), Jo is great. Kail ought to quit her *****ing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is Dawn (leah's mother) on drugs too?  I swear that bish don't think straight.

Javi - please look at the conversation Jo and Kail are having about child support, you will be there shortly.

Kail - she's just a miserable chick.  Jo has always seemed to be a good dude.  he's moved closer to be near his son and she wants MORE money?  

Chelsea - needs to stop being Aubree's friend.  she acts like she's afraid to discipline.  Also, please stop with the baby talk, it's annoying as fcuk!

Janelle - she needs to thank Barbara every single day!  It's because of her Jace has a stable home.  She wasn't ready to be a mother to Jace and still doesn't seem to be ready to be a mother to the new baby..


----------



## mrskolar09

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Dawn (leah's mother) on drugs too?  I swear that bish don't think straight.




+1

I think she's a pot stirrer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> Javi is an idiot. Can't stand that kid. If you are that insecure you need to be single. Jo, is Issac's father, not some guy off the street. He's not a drug dealer or thief and should not be treated like that by Javi.


He needs to grow up...



DC-Cutie said:


> Is Dawn (leah's mother) on drugs too?  I swear that bish don't think straight.
> _*Lol..I think she's just not bright...*_
> 
> Javi - please look at the conversation Jo and Kail are having about child support, you will be there shortly.
> 
> Kail - she's just a miserable chick.  Jo has always seemed to be a good dude.  he's moved closer to be near his son and she wants MORE money?
> 
> Chelsea - needs to stop being Aubree's friend.  she acts like she's afraid to discipline.  Also, please stop with the baby talk, it's annoying as fcuk!
> _*Yes!! I hate grown women talking like they are little girls!*_
> 
> Janelle - she needs to *thank Barbara every single day*!  It's because of her Jace has a stable home.  She wasn't ready to be a mother to Jace and still doesn't seem to be ready to be a mother to the new baby..
> _*Ita...*_


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Dawn (leah's mother) on drugs too?  I swear that bish don't think straight.
> 
> Javi - please look at the conversation Jo and Kail are having about child support, you will be there shortly.
> 
> Kail - she's just a miserable chick.  Jo has always seemed to be a good dude.  he's moved closer to be near his son and she wants MORE money?
> 
> Chelsea - needs to stop being Aubree's friend.  she acts like she's afraid to discipline.  Also, please stop with the baby talk, it's annoying as fcuk!
> 
> Janelle - she needs to thank Barbara every single day!  It's because of her Jace has a stable home.  She wasn't ready to be a mother to Jace and still doesn't seem to be ready to be a mother to the new baby..



Omg...Chelsea's voice sends me over the edge. I cringe every time she speaks!


----------



## TC1

mrskolar09 said:


> +1
> 
> I think she's a pot stirrer.


 
She loves to be a part of the drama. I always think it's so sad when they show Leah's kids in her or her mom's care...walking around while eating...eating on the couch..always eating pizza...always unsupervised. When Leah and her friend were in her room and Gracie was swinging from the bedframe and Leah told her to "get down and go check on Addy". Like WTF?, why are you in your room with the door closed and your children running the house?.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Is Dawn (leah's mother) on drugs too?  I swear that bish don't think straight.
> 
> Javi - please look at the conversation Jo and Kail are having about child support, you will be there shortly.
> 
> Kail - she's just a miserable chick.  Jo has always seemed to be a good dude.  he's moved closer to be near his son and she wants MORE money?
> 
> *Chelsea - needs to stop being Aubree's friend.  she acts like she's afraid to discipline.  Also, please stop with the baby talk, it's annoying as fcuk!*
> 
> Janelle - she needs to thank Barbara every single day!  It's because of her Jace has a stable home.  She wasn't ready to be a mother to Jace and still doesn't seem to be ready to be a mother to the new baby..


 
This all day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

Does anyone in Leah's family use a seatbelt??? I NEVER see Leah wearing a seatbelt. When they were talking her to the airport, the girls were not in a car seat, nor in a seat belt. WTF, is wrong with these people.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> Kail - she's just a miserable chick.  Jo has always seemed to be a good dude.  he's moved closer to be near his son and she wants MORE money?



Yep! I'm glad Jo let out that "WOW", too, and let him know that he wouldn't know how it feels if he's not in that position. IDK why people don't take notes on what type of @ssholes they're with. You're gonna be the next victim, Javi. If Jo has been an @ss to Kail, I find it hard to believe MTV has no footage. Yet, Javi is pushing her to get more money by taking him to court. I felt so bad for him, as he was sitting there, voice cracking, leg shaking and his whole body trembling during that conversation because he doesn't want to be in the court system. SMH. She's probably eating that up, too.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Yep! I'm glad Jo let out that "WOW", too, and let him know that he wouldn't know how it feels if he's not in that position. IDK why people don't take notes on what type of @ssholes they're with. You're gonna be the next victim, Javi. If Jo has been an @ss to Kail, I find it hard to believe MTV has no footage. Yet, Javi is pushing her to get more money by taking him to court. I felt so bad for him, as he was sitting there, voice cracking, leg shaking and his whole body trembling during that conversation because he doesn't want to be in the court system. SMH. She's probably eating that up, too.


 
I thought he was going to cry. I felt so bad for him.

Wonder if Joe gets paid to be on the show.


----------



## TC1

^^ I'm sure they ALL get paid. Just like Chelsea's mom popping over for these little chats....Just to get a cheque $$$


----------



## mcb100

Right, not that it matters but I believe they definitely get paid something. Some websites say it's different per cast mate most of them said between 50,000-75,000 dollars per season and on website said 100,000 but who knows? But I don't buy it when they talk on the show as if they are poor. Like one season when Chelsea was saying that she was terrified she wasn't going to get a job soon somewhere, and that if she didn't, she'd have to apply at McDonalds  I don't believe that. (I'm sure they're not allowed to talk about their paychecks on screen and therefore act like they make nothing.)


 I think they at least do okay off MTV checks, I mean they all have nice houses. Also, I had a friend over who never watched the show before and we watched a recent episode and she said that they probably get paid absolutely nothing because they're on a show about "teen moms" and that they probably bank next to nothing so MTV can show people that they aren't a role model you'd want to look up to. I said I wish it were so, but unfortunately not. It's pretty much the most popular show on MTV now and I'm pretty sure that they are now paid pretty well by the network, plus any appearances and things in tabloids (the girls who sell their new baby photos to US weekly), etc.


----------



## TC1

Every Teen Mom on every franchise seems to drive expensive vehicles. Kail was driving both a Cadillac and a Mercedes this season. She and Chelsea have both been seen carrying more than 1 LV handbag as well. In fact, Kail brought a LV Damier Neverfull to the park for her child support meeting with Jo.
So, McDonalds?. LOL no quite.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jannelle pisses me off when she says "you're just a grandmother" ummm no boo and I'm a prime example though I love my mom my grandmother was my soul


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> Right, not that it matters but I believe they definitely get paid something. Some websites say it's different per cast mate most of them said between 50,000-75,000 dollars per season and on website said 100,000 but who knows? But I don't buy it when they talk on the show as if they are poor. Like one season when Chelsea was saying that she was terrified she wasn't going to get a job soon somewhere, and that if she didn't, she'd have to apply at McDonalds  I don't believe that. (I'm sure they're not allowed to talk about their paychecks on screen and therefore act like they make nothing.)
> 
> 
> I think they at least do okay off MTV checks, I mean they all have nice houses. Also, I had a friend over who never watched the show before and we watched a recent episode and she said that they probably get paid absolutely nothing because they're on a show about "teen moms" and that they probably bank next to nothing so MTV can show people that they aren't a role model you'd want to look up to. I said I wish it were so, but unfortunately not. It's pretty much the most popular show on MTV now and I'm pretty sure that they are now paid pretty well by the network, plus any appearances and things in tabloids (the girls who sell their new baby photos to US weekly), etc.





TC1 said:


> Every Teen Mom on every franchise seems to drive expensive vehicles. Kail was driving both a Cadillac and a Mercedes this season. She and Chelsea have both been seen carrying more than 1 LV handbag as well. In fact, Kail brought a LV Damier Neverfull to the park for her child support meeting with Jo.
> So, McDonalds?. LOL no quite.



Amber and Kaitlyn stated years ago how much they were paid to the media (why I stopped watching years ago. IMO, you should not be rewarded for being a teen Mom). I was wondering if the kids fathers got paid.


----------



## Megs

I would assume they are all getting paid - the moms and dads and probably family members some too. 

I think Kail is all over the place, but honestly Javi is so paranoid and controlling he would drive me crazy.


----------



## Bentley1

Javi did a 180 as soon as they got married, he's truly pathetic & has a lot of deep rooted anger & is extremely passive aggressive. 
Jo is a good guy, Kail really messed up there. But glad Jo didn't end up with her.


----------



## Carson123

Bentley1 said:


> Javi did a 180 as soon as they got married, he's truly pathetic & has a lot of deep rooted anger & is extremely passive aggressive.
> Jo is a good guy, Kail really messed up there. But glad Jo didn't end up with her.




Javi is pathetic.  He's so insecure, I can't understand how that's not a huge turn off. 

Kailyn is ridiculous.  Starting arguing with Jo as soon as they at down. Jo even asked her why she was arguing when they literally just started taking. Create a spreadsheet with all the expenses she pays for Isaac, share with Jo and come to an agreement about child support. Not that hard. 

And I don't think she's hurting for too much, as she's carrying around her LVs, driving her Benz and looking at $380k homes in Delaware.  Ridiculous.


----------



## shoegal

He ought to ask for 50/50 custody since they are so close now. If she has to pay him, she will rethink her demands and spending habits. But the judge will look at what she makes too. Neither will like outcome.


----------



## michie

^Right! Excuse my ignorance, because I don't have kids, I understand virtually nothing about child support. But, it appears that she's bringing in more money than he is. How does she have the nerve to want to take him to court for _more money_ for Isaac? She said that the money Jo gives her doesn't put a dent in Isaac's tuition. Is Isaac even attending a school with a tuition that Jo can afford?? Is this just her way of sticking it to him?

ETA** Is she just going to keep moving away from him? They've collectively bought and rented more property since this show started than some people have in their lifetimes. This show has gone so far left that it's not even about teens having babies and raising them anymore. It a whole new set of problems now.


----------



## shoegal

The great thing is that Isaac isn't entrenched in a school yet. He's in kindergarten so it will depend on the custody they have arranged. If it's joint and they are required to make decisions together, Kail will have a problem. If she gets to make all the decisions she has a little more leverage in choosing his school but the judge won't do anything ridiculous. Unfortunately for him he's not married to Vee and that kid isn't born yet. Either way, Isaac would be considered his first priority and the second child gets what's left.


----------



## buzzytoes

Javi is so weird - I can understand why Kail gets so frustrated, even though I still think she loves the drama. He was so thoughtful to go and help Jo move, but he hears Jo comes over to talk about Isaac and flips out?? What the hell difference does it make??


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Javi is so weird - I can understand why Kail gets so frustrated, even though I still think she loves the drama. He was so thoughtful to go and help Jo move, but he hears Jo comes over to talk about Isaac and flips out?? What the hell difference does it make??



he knows Kails past - cheating.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> he knows Kails past - cheating.



He is just dumb if he thinks cheating will only happen at their house. Maybe it was just the fact that she met up with him and didn't tell him until afterwards that bugged Javi. Or again, he could just be an idiot.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> He is just dumb if he thinks cheating will only happen at their house. Maybe it was just the fact that she met up with him and didn't tell him until afterwards that bugged Javi. Or again, he could just be an idiot.


 
Why does she have to tell him at all? He is her son's father and does not need permission to talk to him about the child they have together.


----------



## mcb100

I hope this doesn't sound cruel but I'm not sure that Kail's major is right for her--I know there are many other things that a mass communications major can do, but I don't think that a newscaster would be one of them (which judging by the show today, looks like the direction she wants to go in.) that would be good for her. Everything that comes out of this girls mouth tends to be negative...and she always has a bad attitude. (I know that situations are hard and she's juggling two young kids at a young age + a whiney husband, but I don't see her being passionate about anything right now.) Newscasters have to be positive and smiley when they're on air.
   I laughed when they put her up in front of the screen and the guy was like "You need to smile more" and Kail told him "I have to smile through the whole entire thing?!" and he was basically like yeah. If she decides to go that path with her major, then she's going to have to act all positive and smiley on camera....you rarely see newscasters frowning while they're on the job or anything.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, no, I didn't watch it yet.  Kail thinks she can be a newscaster?  Quick, Kail, point to Iran on a map.   What city used to be called Leningrad and where is it?  

This I have to see.  

I think the $$$ and publicity they get from the show gives them delusions of grandeur.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still not feeling how Chelsea is pushing this ready made family/instant Dad on Aubree.  It's very disturbing.  Yes, Adam ain't worth a damn.  But the worst thing a parent can do, is put the child in the middle - asking one sided questions, pushing a new person to replace a parent.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Anyone else annoyed with Chelsea's random baby talk to Cole?!
"I love you so much it hurts my body!" "I feel happy in my whole body!"
Ugh..


----------



## mcb100

Just wanted to add that Janelle is an emotional trainwreck, and I kind of feel bad for her even though she obviously should go to therapy and has issues she needs to work out (i.e. the Barbara & Jace situation.). Nathan has already officially broken up with her to her face, has a new girlfriend, and has moved out of their house, and she drives off in her car following him around (which, I don't know if that can be considered stalking?) while he's at the gym to see if he's with his new girlfriend. Crazy. I know how hard this whole situation can be and that they were engaged, but she is just making herself look bad on TV.....she is physically chasing after him and he is physically running away from her. (They can't be in a room for two seconds before he leaves.)
   I feel bad for her, but she needs to admit that it's over and walk away. She is acting totally crazy.


And Nathan, well, he's not acting as crazy as Janelle but he's just a jerk. He tells her he's officially done and doesn't want to be with her anymore, has moved out, but yet he's going to go sleepover her house one night & then leave in the morning and act like it's no big deal? He's screwing with her emotions on purpose. I feel like he doesn't want to be with her anymore, but he still wants to kind of keep her at an arm's length which is equally bad, but she needs to come to terms with the fact that they are done, and she is now single and left with two children at the age of 22, I think.


----------



## michie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Anyone else annoyed with Chelsea's random baby talk to Cole?!
> 
> "I love you so much it hurts my body!" "I feel happy in my whole body!"
> 
> Ugh..




HELL. YES. I like Chelsea, but she's so annoying this season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Anyone else annoyed with Chelsea's random baby talk to Cole?!
> "I love you so much it hurts my body!" "I feel happy in my whole body!"
> Ugh..



and then he looks at her like 'WTF have I gotten myself into"


----------



## beekmanhill

I so wish that Chelsea had gotten out and dated a bit before Cole arrived and moved in.   He seems nice, but its too soon.  She hasn't had enough experience.  I love Aubree though; she is a smart kid.   Adam has shaped up a bit this year, at least he appears sober and in shape, so I suppose he deserves some credit for that.  Maybe Cole will replace Randy as the daddy figure for Chelsea.  Maybe he likes that role.  

Kyle, broadcasters don't have sleeve tattoos and huge thigh tattoos.   I think she and Javi can maybe work things out, but they both have stuff to work on.  I suspect Javi has good reason to be suspious of her, just a feeling I have.    And Jo could have waited a while to have another kid, what is the big rush?  They are all still so young.

Same with Corey.  I'm disappointed MIranda is pregnant.  Can't she wait until 30 or so?  If he does get more custody, its a huge job to take on those two kids and Miranda will take on a big part of it.  The kids need to be deprogrammed from Leah's chaos.    

As for Janelle, she has serious mental problems, always has.  At least she isn't doing drugs now (remember Kee-fuh?) although she looked pretty wiped out when she had that final scene with her attorney.  Who age 23 has had a full time attorney since she's been 17?   Kaiser always looked clean and well groomed; it does appear she cares for him, although his exposure to the yelling and violence will take its toll.  Given that Nathan must be out of the picture by now, why doesn't she move back closer to Barbara, so she can get more time with jace without disrupting his entire life.  Somehow I doubt Nathan will spend a whole lot of time with Kaiser. f

I'll miss this show.  Nex week is finale.


----------



## laurineg1

I was shocked when they let Jace go to a bathroom in a restaurant, down a flight of stairs...then when he came back said he needed to go again, and they let him go downstairs by himself.  What is wrong with these women?


----------



## pursegrl12

laurineg1 said:


> I was shocked when they let Jace go to a bathroom in a restaurant, down a flight of stairs...then when he came back said he needed to go again, and they let him go downstairs by himself.  What is wrong with these women?




Yeah, completely out of site! I get the camera crew was there and all but it seemed like it's pretty common that they let him do that all the time...even my DH was like "did they just let him walk off by himself?!" I will be escorting my 6 yr old to the bathroom for at least another year or two!


----------



## beekmanhill

laurineg1 said:


> I was shocked when they let Jace go to a bathroom in a restaurant, down a flight of stairs...then when he came back said he needed to go again, and they let him go downstairs by himself.  What is wrong with these women?


That shocked me.  Down the stairs by himself?


----------



## buzzytoes

I too find Chelsea's baby talk super annoying, but I see Cole doing it as well so he must not mind it too much. 

Yet again I wonder why Janelle thinks she needs to stay with a man who calls her names. That is Nathan's immediate reaction "You're trailer trash." She must have had such a messed up childhood to be with these guys that treat her like crap.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I thought I was the only one who felt anxiety every time they let Jace go to the restaurant's bathroom by himself.  

Janelle definitely has some serious psychological problems. She's desperate to cling to a man that mistreats her and (further) hurts her self-esteem. Sad.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Joe doesn't have a job?? How does he pay for that BMW...? And I understand he should help out more financially, but Kailyn has two NICE vehicles, a new home, Louis Vuitton bags...ect.


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't believe Leah is having such a hissy fit over Miranda being there for her meeting with Corey, but it was perfectly fine for her to involve Jeremy before. 
Can't have it both ways sweetie!


----------



## mcb100

LoveMyMarc said:


> Joe doesn't have a job?? How does he pay for that BMW...? And I understand he should help out more financially, but Kailyn has two NICE vehicles, a new home, Louis Vuitton bags...ect.


 
They might just be living beyond their means a bit, though. I know that the MTV girls get money but (not so much with handbags, I feel like.) several people buy really expensive cars and then find out later down the road that it's pretty hard to make the payments and pay for other things in life (house payment, all of their children, bills, etc.). I think Kailyn probably feels like she has too much other things in life to pay for + maybe she spends more monthly on Isaac than Joe does. Which doesn't justify her asking him for more money, but she probably feels like in her head that that's the right thing to do. 


Joe having an extremely nice car doesn't really make sense though when he doesn't have a job. I know the economy is hard, but he should really get some kind of a job especially since they're having a new baby. There are jobs you can do out there that make livable money (that don't require any college degree) and aren't like flipping burgers at Mcdonalds or working retail in a mall. There's a few of those kinds of jobs and if you try really hard, you can get them. Several people in my family have had to do that--take not a career or a job that they really love, but a livable job that requires no college education--like an office job making 15.00 per hour. 
  I know they make money from the show but IMHO he should really have a backup job/side job or something like that. Who knows when the show will be discontinued? Or maybe when the new baby comes they will feel like they will need more money since it doesn't look like Vee is planning on working? (Not saying that that's bad, just saying I think that's the choice she's made.)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still not understanding why Jo doesn't have a job.  His explanation made ZERO sense.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Agreed..


And there goes Leah again NOT wearing a seat belt..I noticed the other two girls with her didn't have them on as well..


Nathan is a douche..and very manipulative.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still not understanding why Jo doesn't have a job.  His explanation made ZERO sense.



I never realized he didn't have a job.  Wonder if all this time he didn't have one and lived off the MTV proceeds.   His family lived in a fairly nice house; maybe they chip in.   

No excuse for either Jo or Vee not working.   Kail is a PITA but that doesn't make it right to pay no regular child support.  Kail must be making a bundle and I guess Javi is still on the Air Force base?  If she is taking a full load of classes, who is with the baby?  Must be Javi's mother.  

Janelle won't change.  I hope she finishes school, whatever it might be, and gets a job. Thank heavens all her charges were dropped yet again    I'm not sure she has enough control of her temper yet.  She plays nice when the camera is on.  

I hope this is the right move for Chelsea.  The guy seems nice, but I think she should date and wait a bit.   Aubree seems very happy and Daddy is breathing a sigh of relief.  

I'm going to miss this show.  It will be a while until it is on again, I suppose.


----------



## mcb100

I honestly think this show's a big hit for MTV but that there won't be a ton of seasons left to go.....all the news I found when I googled it was that they pretty much thought season 6 would be the last season, and then that people found out today there will be indeed a season 7. So even though they are well off, for those of them that don't even have a PT job, I would say that it's time to get one because the MTV checks will run out a few years from now. (And I'm not trying to be mean, just like yanno honest advice.) http://www.ibtimes.com/teen-mom-2-r...-will-leah-messer-return-new-episodes-2112358


----------



## buzzytoes

Wait how did Jo qualify to get that house if he doesn't have a job????


----------



## beekmanhill

buzzytoes said:


> Wait how did Jo qualify to get that house if he doesn't have a job????



It was probably pretty cheap, and he might have had cash in the bank from MTV.  I have this vague recollection that he worked when he lived in Jersey so maybe he had a bit of cash stashed away.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> I honestly think this show's a big hit for MTV but that there won't be a ton of seasons left to go.....all the news I found when I googled it was that they pretty much thought season 6 would be the last season, and then that people found out today there will be indeed a season 7. So even though they are well off, for those of them that don't even have a PT job, I would say that it's time to get one because the MTV checks will run out a few years from now. (And I'm not trying to be mean, just like yanno honest advice.) http://www.ibtimes.com/teen-mom-2-r...-will-leah-messer-return-new-episodes-2112358



The show did very well this season, unlike the one with Farrah and her gang.   I can see it going on for a few more seasons.  But you are correct, these women have to make plans for the future when the MTV money tree stops.   Chelsea will be fine, and Kail probably will also.  Janelle and Leah, no.


----------



## Megs

Man this show. I just caught up and finished the finale. 

Janelle keeps looking like her life is kind of getting together and then boom, it's a mess again. The fighting is insane and the "I called the cops to get you to leave me alone for a little" is also insane - it's so juvenile but they are truly in such an explosive relationship. That's scary to me. And yes, I was going nuts when they kept letting Jace go to the bathroom by himself. 

Kail is so all over the place. She can be super chill and responsible and then she turns and is going nuts on Jo. I don't know what Jo and V do without a job, and him saying he couldn't have a job bc he sees Isaac every other week was an odd excuse. Javi is so intense and jealous and he'd drive me insane. I'm sure there's more to it but what they show of him would not float with me! 

Leah, ugh. That girl now has two ex husbands and none of them seem to get along very well with her. I do think she should be able to meet just with Corey to talk about the girls, but like one of you said she used to do it to Corey with Jeremy. I truly hope she is doing better. 

Chelsea is by far doing the best. I think she and Cole have been together a little while and he seems to know what he's getting into and enjoys being part of it. Chelsea has done a really nice job with Aubree and I think it shows that a 'stable' family life and support system does wonders. 

The reunion looks intense. Janelle and Barbara fighting is not surprising in the least bit.... 

Is the other teen mom going to come back too?


----------



## mrskolar09

Kail is such a trainwreck of trendy. It's like she picked 5 different styles and instead of sticking to one per day, she tries to cram them all in at once


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched both reunion shows last night.  So depressing.  Did anyone see Janelle?  Were those new boobs?   She could not have looked more trashy and as usual, could not control her temper and walked off. She is in denial about how much damage she is doing Kaiser (no, he can never hear the arguments between her and Nathan).   Leah is still on something I believe, her mouth moves in mysterious ways, not normal for a 23 year old.   Corey said she had moved six times since the show started.   She did mention something about which I was curious all year.  The twin with the disease does need a  wheelchair at times, but apparently doesn't need it all the time.   The disease is progressive though.   Corey has gotten so articulate, I am amazed.   I just wish he would get custody.

Kail and Javi were OK, seemed to have reached a middle ground.  I don't think they will last though.    Jo didn't really explain why he doesn't work.  Adam justified everything he does (although I think he has improved, well there was no way to go but up.) and looks about 38.   To his credit, Cole didn't want to be on the show which is the most common sense any of them have exhibited.


----------



## michie

Monkey!! Monkey!! Monkey!!


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> Monkey!! Monkey!! Monkey!!



Haha, Leah doesn't want her secrets on TV.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Haha, Leah doesn't want her secrets on TV.



not at all!!  lol

Miranda was ready to spill it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I get the impression that Leah is jealous that Miranda and Corey are happy/still together..


----------



## mcb100

^Right me too. When Leah and Corey were together it always seemed kind of rocky somehow....like one week they could be together and then the next week, maybe not. Now, Miranda and Corey, seem very serious and stable and also like they are really getting along well....they seem like they're headed the path to engagement/marriage, and I get the feeling too that Leah might be a tiny bit jealous of that. (Leah's marriage with Corey seemed a bit rushed but I just kind of get this serious feeling from Corey and Miranda that they might just be together for a very very long time, know what I mean?)


----------



## DC-Cutie

it was very eye opening for Leah it seems, when Corey told of how he's been in the same house since they divorced and she's moved 6 times!  Those girls need stability and some sort of routine.  Corey and miranda can provide that


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> it was very eye opening for Leah it seems, when Corey told of how he's been in the same house since they divorced and she's moved 6 times!  Those girls need stability and some sort of routine.  Corey and miranda can provide that



Yes, and how is it not completely reasonable for Corey to ask about what school the twins are going to attend?  One of those kids has special needs, didn't Leah even look into it?  

They must live in a place in which a mother gets full custody no matter what kind of looney tunes she is.   Corey has stable parents as well as Mirand. Leah's mother doesn't look that stable to me and Jeremy is out of the picture and a new man is already in the pic (according to gossip_


----------



## mrskolar09

Wow, Leah sure couldn't keep the claws in about Miranda on the unseen moments show. 

She used to be my favorite teen mom, but now I just find her a mess. Ironically, my least favorite, Chelsea, is now the one who I feel has it together best.


----------



## Megs

mrskolar09 said:


> Wow, Leah sure couldn't keep the claws in about Miranda on the unseen moments show.
> 
> She used to be my favorite teen mom, but now I just find her a mess. Ironically, my least favorite, Chelsea, is now the one who I feel has it together best.



Yep, I legit like Chelsea now and when this show first started I never thought I'd say that!!


----------



## Bentley1

I was surprised to see what a nasty bish Miranda is. So fake on the show but now we've seen how nasty she is towards leah. Eww I wouldn't be able to hold back on the reunion show either if I were Leah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> I was surprised to see what a nasty bish Miranda is. So fake on the show but now we've seen how nasty she is towards leah. Eww I wouldn't be able to hold back on the reunion show either if I were Leah.



You know that Leah and Corey were still messing around when they got married, right?m so there is still some animosity there. She also used to be on the police force, so I'm sure she knows plenty more about Leah's 'alleged' drug use.  Trying to get Leah to tell the truth has made Corey and Miranda upset. For the children, Leah needs to just fess up. But she won't. 

I don't think Miranda is nasty, she's just stern, straight and has her stuff together. Leah on the other hand....


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> You know that Leah and Corey were still messing around when they got married, right?m so there is still some animosity there. She also used to be on the police force, so I'm sure she knows plenty more about Leah's 'alleged' drug use.  Trying to get Leah to tell the truth has made Corey and Miranda upset. For the children, Leah needs to just fess up. But she won't.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Miranda is nasty, she's just stern, straight and has her stuff together. Leah on the other hand....




Meh, Miranda was smug AF on the reunion show. 

I didn't mind her sternness or whatever on the actual show, I actually thought she was sweet & very loving to the girls. But the faces she was making and her whole demeanor on the reunion show was pure nastiness. Even Dr Drew pointed it out. I noticed a change in her as soon as she became pregnant. Not a fan anymore.


----------



## slang

I don't believe Leah at all when it comes to Miranda. Leah lives in her own world, called denial...


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I don't believe Leah at all when it comes to Miranda. Leah lives in her own world, called denial...



Pretty much.

She got mad because Corey pointed out she moved a lot, unstable. Not a lie, but wants to paint another pretty picture.


----------



## pursegrl12

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...custody-twins-teen-mom-crying-ex-corey-simms/

WORST NIGHTMARE
LEAH MESSER LOSES CUSTODY OF TWIN DAUGHTERS&#8211; &#8216;CRYING&#8217; TEEN MOM &#8216;NEVER THOUGHT THIS WOULD HAPPEN&#8217;
After years of personal problems, Leah Messer was just hit with a devastating blow.

Posted on Oct 21, 2015 @ 12:03PM
Leah Messer Loses Custody Twins pp


MTV
After years of personal problems, Leah Messer was just hit with a devastating blow.

The Teen Mom 2 star, 23, lost custody of her 5-year-old twins, Ali and Aleeah, in court last week, In Touch Weekly reports.

The twins&#8217; father, Messer&#8217;s ex-husband Corey Simms, &#8220;was awarded primary custody, effective immediately&#8221; after an October 13 court date, a family insider reveals to the magazine.

PHOTOS: Rape, Abortions, STDs, Homelessness: &#8216;Teen Mom 2&#8217; Star Kailyn Lowry&#8217;s 15 Most Shocking Secrets and Scandals Revealed

Though she was accustomed to having her eldest daughters for most of the school week, &#8220;Leah only gets the girls on the weekends now,&#8221; the insider continues.

So what prompted the judge to make such a drastic decision?

According to sources, the troubled MTV star wasn&#8217;t making any parenting progress following her June release from rehab. (She entered treatment for what she claims is an anxiety and depression issue, but what sources tell RadarOnline.com was prescription painkiller abuse.)

PHOTOS: Betrayal! Nude Photos! Arrests & More: Teen Moms&#8217; 20 Most Shocking Scandals

&#8220;Leah&#8217;s really been screwing up&#8230;so Corey took her back to court,&#8221; the source explains. &#8220;The judge looked at the girls&#8217; school records, which show that they&#8217;ve been late for school, and made the change in custody.&#8221;

Messer, who has been at odds with Simms and his wife Miranda for years, is devastated.

&#8220;Leah&#8217;s been crying,&#8221; the insider says. &#8220;She never thought this would happen.&#8221;

PHOTOS: Teen Moms Out Of Control! The 50 Wildest Moments Of MTV&#8217;s Mothers

Meanwhile, Messer&#8217;s ex-husband #2, Jeremy Calvert, is also concerned about their 2-year-old daughter Adalynn, the family insider reveals to In Touch&#8212; and could look into changing their own separate custody arrangement.

&#8220;Everyone is worried about Addie. She recently wandered out of the house while Leah was distracted,&#8221; the source claims. &#8220;Thankfully, a police officer found Addie and brought her back home.&#8221;

Sadly, Messer&#8217;s devastating loss isn&#8217;t a surprise to Teen Mom 2 fans. The young mother of three was caught on camera this season exhibiting bad mom behavior, including feeding the kids dinner at midnight, neglecting them in the car, and cursing in front of them.

Though Messer recently claimed on the Teen Mom 2 reunion special that she&#8217;s never been better, Radar can reveal that insiders were concerned with how fast she moved on with boyfriend T.R. Dues, a 32-year-old personal trainer with two kids of his own, two months before her divorce from Calvert was finalized.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Just saw this...it was bound to happen.


----------



## pursegrl12

apparently, addie wandered out of the house recently and the twins are consistently late or no shows at school....


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't feel sorry for Leah at all..


----------



## rubycat

Having 3 kids that young is hard work, but she seemed to have support from grandparents, and Corey. I hope that this is a wake up call for her to get her life together, if she didn't do it after rehab though, doubt she ever will.


----------



## slang

I read that Corey & Miranda quit all social media and advised MTV they are done with the show as they want to focus only on the kids


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm so happy this happened for the sake of those kids.  It isn't going to be easy for Corey and Miranda.   Good for them for foregoing the paycheck and staying off MTV.  That isn't easy, especially with the medical expenses, I am sure.    

Jeremy isn't in the same position to take custody.   He goes away for his job for long periods.  I wonder if he has any relative that will step in.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i think we all saw her loosing custody at some point


----------



## buzzytoes

If nothing else, I am glad it happened for the sake of the kids. Now if only something could be done about the youngest.


----------



## michie

I hate that she named her last kid Adalynn. It's a cross between Adderall and Ritalin. No surprise there, huh? *in my Brooks voice* Consider the source.


----------



## mcb100

^Oh my gosh, I didn't even realize that! I don't know if she just liked the name, or if that was on purpose....But honestly with her, I wouldn't be surprised if that was on purpose.
  This is coming from someone who has to take a lot of medicine most of her life for various reasons (I, of course, do not abuse mine, do not get high from mine, and am very alert and even perky most of the time but I do know what it's like to be overmedicated or when there's a miscommunication between you and the doctor & they put you on way too much.), Leah looks to me, in her eyes, like she is abusing pills. If she is not abusing them, then she is definitely overmedicated & probably needs to talk to her doctor about decreasing the medicine, but IMHO, it definitely looks to me like she's abusing them. I can tell her from her eyes/her not being there mentally/her drifting off to sleep, and just the way she acted this whole season...something is definitely wrong there, and it looks like pill abuse, or recreational drug/pill use. (I can kinda recognize the signs.) 
  I am not saying that she's definitely doing this or not doing this, just stating my opinion. It really seems like, in my opinion, that she's abusing pills. Just my two cents.


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> I hate that she named her last kid Adalynn. It's a cross between Adderall and Ritalin. No surprise there, huh? *in my Brooks voice* *Consider the source*.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

I watched a documentary recently about the business of percription drugs in West Virginia and I also watchd the Wonderful White of West Virgnina, so yeah, I suspect she's poppin pills AND meth..  because who the heck just dozes off like that?  Meth heads


----------



## Bentley1

Leah is definitely getting that meth face look, sunken in cheeks & eyes, her
Teeth are looking bad, grey tinge to her skin.


----------



## Sassys

Unfortunately, I see a suicide attempt coming soon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

michie said:


> I hate that she named her last kid Adalynn. It's a cross between Adderall and Ritalin. No surprise there, huh? *in my Brooks voice* Consider the source.


 
Lmao..


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> I watched a documentary recently about the business of percription drugs in West Virginia and I also watchd the Wonderful White of West Virgnina, so yeah, I suspect she's poppin pills AND meth..  because who the heck just dozes off like that?  Meth heads


 
On the radio yesterday (NPR) they said there is a huge pill issue there due to the mines there and people abusing pain meds and etc.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Unfortunately, I see a suicide attempt coming soon.



i don;t ever say that about anybody.  However I will say, I can see her delving deeper into drugs, another rehab stint


----------



## Jeneen

DC-Cutie said:


> I watched a documentary recently about the business of percription drugs in West Virginia and I also watchd the Wonderful White of West Virgnina, so yeah, I suspect she's poppin pills AND meth..  because who the heck just dozes off like that?  Meth heads




Dozing off is usually opiates... Oxys and stuff ... When she had her nephew on her lap, I was so scared.  I'm so happy her family was there.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sweetpea83 said:


> On the radio yesterday (NPR) they said there is a huge pill issue there due to the mines there and people abusing pain meds and etc.



Yes, I heard that too.  West Virginia has a huge problem.


----------



## mrskolar09

I don't live there now, but I did until I graduated college, and the pill market there is HUGE.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Chelsea Houska And Cole DeBoer Are Getting Married  See The Ring						*



Chelsea Houska has often gushed about wanting her very own fairy tale, and now that happily-ever-after is her reality: The Teen Mom 2 cast member is engaged to her boyfriend Cole DeBoer!
 I am unbelievably  excited, and it feels good to finally have my family that I have always  wanted, the bride-to-be tells MTV News exclusively, while also sharing a  snapshot of her stunning ring.
The future Mrs. DeBoer also took to Instagram to share their life-changing news following the proposal.
Hes stuck now! Chelsea playfully added, while flashing her sparkler.
 And speaking of the big question, how did Cole ask for Chelseas hand in marriage? In unique  and truly romantic  fashion.
 Cole brought me to a personal spot in the woods where he had photos  lining the tree, Chelsea reveals. The pictures hanging were of him and  I and the three of us as a family. 
 Fittingly, Chelseas little girl Aubree was a part of the milestone occasion  and was thrilled for the two. 
 Cole asked Aubree if it was okay if he married her mommy. She  immediately said yes, was extremely excited, and gave him a big hug,  Chelsea adds.
 The couple  who documented their relationship during the recent season of the long-running MTV series  met at a gas station and began dating last August. Now, looking back on their chance encounter, Chelsea always knew he was the one.
The first time I ever saw Cole, before we even talked, I went home  and told my friend Chelsey, I just saw the guy I am going to marry,'  the esthetician says. Appropriately, Chelseas aforementioned longtime  pal helped Cole pick out the diamond seen above.
 And now these two lovebirds have even more celebrations on the  horizon. While Chelsea and Cole are relishing this romantic time, they  already have an idea of how they would like to say I do.
 Cole and I really like fall, so sometime around then, Chelsea adds.  The ceremony will be small and intimate with our close family and  friends.


Source: http://www.mtv.com/news/2510328/chelsea-houska-cole-deboer-engaged-teen-mom-2/


----------



## mcb100

I wish them happiness, but I do think it's a little quick. They've just moved in together....sometimes when you move in together, things change. (more stuff to fight over, all your stuff is combined, usually one person is more clean & more person is more messy.) Although it does appear that things are going well for them.
  I was an esthetician for a long time though, and I don't understand how she is a regularly practicing esthetician and has such long acrylic nails. (Me and my former classmates were always under the impression that you can have acrylics if you want to be kind of risky/dicey, but they have to be super short. Hers are like claws, almost. I had to remove my acrylics and cut my natural nails super short, so short that my nail bed was sticking out, just to make it through the esthetician program.) I don't understand how she works on people's faces almost everyday (unless she's taking a break) and has pokey nails that almost look like claws.
  That being said, she's a good mom & I would be proud of her, but I do think that dating someone for a year can be a bit quick to then get engaged to...


----------



## beekmanhill

It's a nice, tasteful ring.   I like her, and she didn't seem like the type that would ever date a gazillion guys so this is probably good for her.  I hope so anyway.  I love Aubree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The OG's are on their way back

http://youtu.be/rzb59X6M8bA


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> The OG's are on their way back
> 
> http://youtu.be/rzb59X6M8bA



Don't particularly want to see this crew.


----------



## buzzytoes

So are these the only two Teen Mom seasons they follow anymore? I feel like the OGs were just on!

Farrah you make millions doing other $hit? Then why do you keep returning to the show?


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> So are these the only two Teen Mom seasons they follow anymore? I feel like the OGs were just on!
> 
> Farrah you make millions doing other $hit? Then why do you keep returning to the show?



Exactly!  Oh wait I know why, she's a famewhore. Did you see little Sophia already turning into a mini Farrah talking to her grandmother.


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Exactly!  Oh wait I know why, she's a famewhore. Did you see little Sophia already turning into a mini Farrah talking to her grandmother.



If I were grandma I would have grabbed Sophia by her little hand and smacked her bottom. But I am sure grandma will just respond with "Now Sophia don't do that" in her baby voice. That kid is going to be as messed up as the rest of her family.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> If I were grandma I would have grabbed Sophia by her little hand and smacked her bottom. But I am sure grandma will just respond with "Now Sophia don't do that" in her baby voice. That kid is going to be as messed up as the rest of her family.



Oh hell no!! Sophia needs a major spanking. I don't believe in hitting; but I would have to lay her OUT.


----------



## Carson123

buzzytoes said:


> If I were grandma I would have grabbed Sophia by her little hand and smacked her bottom. But I am sure grandma will just respond with "Now Sophia don't do that" in her baby voice. That kid is going to be as messed up as the rest of her family.




Yep - Sophia never had a chance of being normal.


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course they are back what else are they going to do? Get a real job?

Oh Farrah your so funny. While yes you do probably make the most out of the teen mom's you also spend the most. Maybe if you weren't on your 3rd boob job in like 5 years you wouldn't need to keep doing this show to fund all of your PS. You need this show just as bad as everyone else on it. And ITA with the poster above Sophia never had a shot at being normal. Karma is a B Farrah you should keep that in mind because you will reep what you sew.

Of course Katlyn and her beard need to get married. Obviously they needed MTV to foot the bill lol. Ugg I also feel like she's going to have a lot of drama because she wanted to use the wedding as her motivation to lose the baby weight. Which is a recipe for disaster. I hope we don't have to hear about Carley the whole time.

Dose Maci have PPD? I hope not. Maybe she's depressed because she finally realized her BF doesn't want to marry her. He didn't before she had the kid and from the previews it looks like he still doesn't. Having a baby with a guy isn't the way to keep them hun. 

I wonder if Amber is still with that old creeper? He wasn't shown in the preview. I also wonder if we'll see more of Garys GF she's probably already had their kid by now.


----------



## beekmanhill

It seems to me that there were not that many episodes of OG last time, because they were dull as dirt.  I'm really surprised its come back.   I guess Amber is still with that jerk?  I don't think I can bear to watch Caitlyn or Farrah.   Guess I won't be tuning in.  

The other group is more interesting.   Always some drama going on with them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really dont want to hear Maci whine about her baby daddy not marrying her.  that's something you think about BEFORE getting knocked up.


----------



## michie

Gary GF had her baby back in Aptil, I believe. I searched a few weeks ago when no one had mentioned here. I was too lazy to paste the story. Amber visited the girl in the hospital. Didn't see the creep in the pics, so *maybe* he's gone.


----------



## buzzytoes

pixiejenna said:


> Of course they are back what else are they going to do? Get a real job?
> 
> Oh Farrah your so funny. While yes you do probably make the most out of the teen mom's you also spend the most. Maybe if you weren't on your 3rd boob job in like 5 years you wouldn't need to keep doing this show to fund all of your PS. You need this show just as bad as everyone else on it. And ITA with the poster above Sophia never had a shot at being normal. Karma is a B Farrah you should keep that in mind because you will reep what you sew.



But does she actually make money outside of reality shows? So far she has done Teen Mom and the VH1 Couples Therapy, and the Celebrity Big Brother UK, which must have given her a pretty steady paycheck. But wasn't she supposed to be opening a restaurant at some point? And last season she was doing salsa or something and has anyone seen that in stores? She's getting very RHoNY Sonja Morgan with all of these "projects" she has going on.


----------



## pixiejenna

buzzytoes said:


> But does she actually make money outside of reality shows? So far she has done Teen Mom and the VH1 Couples Therapy, and the Celebrity Big Brother UK, which must have given her a pretty steady paycheck. But wasn't she supposed to be opening a restaurant at some point? And last season she was doing salsa or something and has anyone seen that in stores? She's getting very RHoNY Sonja Morgan with all of these "projects" she has going on.



She did porn which I do believe she got 7 figures for and may still be making residuales from. Or as she likes to put it her "leaked sex tape of her and her boyfriend" who's a well known pornstar and was shot in a studio lol. She also has a sex toy line and still makes appearances in Vegas every so often(god only knows why they book her). I think the whole restaurant thing was just a SL to make it sound like she has a dream when she really doesn't.


----------



## buzzytoes

pixiejenna said:


> She did porn which I do believe she got 7 figures for and may still be making residuales from. Or as she likes to put it her "leaked sex tape of her and her boyfriend" who's a well known pornstar and was shot in a studio lol. She also has a sex toy line and still makes appearances in Vegas every so often(god only knows why they book her). I think the whole restaurant thing was just a SL to make it sound like she has a dream when she really doesn't.



How could I have forgotten about the porn tape? In that clip she said she makes "millions" doing other things so I was trying to think what that would be outside of something involving cameras.


----------



## michie

I doubt she made 7 figures from porn. It's well-known that the women make less than the men in porn and "seasoned" women are not even making that kind of money.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

michie said:


> I doubt she made 7 figures from porn. It's well-known that the women make less than the men in porn and "seasoned" women are not even making that kind of money.




"Seasoned"

........eeeeeew 

LOL!


----------



## beekmanhill

She looks a bit old and worn out in that clip.  She may be past her sell by date.  How old is she now, 24?

I remember when she was going to culinary school, although it was always unclear exactly what she was studying, and then she had plans of opening a fusion restaurant in Omaha.   She didn't have a slightest clue as to what resources would be involved, it was just all talk.  

I have not seen the salsa either.


----------



## mcb100

I thought this was interesting: http://www.fame10.com/entertainment/11-teen-mom-secrets-every-fan-should-know/?streamview=all
*11 Teen Mom Secrets Every Fan Should Know*

MTV has created a string of shows about teen pregnancy that have become widely successful. Along the way its no doubt these moms turned reality stars have met their fair share of bad press and suffered the cost of being under the microscope of public scrutiny  some more than others. But when it comes to reality television, its often meant to be taken with a grain of salt, which makes us wonder: How real are these stories? What is fake and what isnt and who are these people when the cameras arent rolling? Here are some of the best kept secrets about the _Teen Mom_ stars every fan should know:
*11. Southern Moms*

Out of the 47 teen moms featured on the first four seasons of _16 and Pregnant_, 28 of the girls were from the south. This means more than half of the girls were from south of West Virginia or east of Texas.
*10. Kailyn Lowry Almost Quit*

After season 2 of_ Teen Mom 2_, Kailyn Lowry, who is arguably one of the more reasonable moms on the show was reportedly extremely angry at the way footage was edited. Kailyn said the intimate scene (a shower scene) between her and ex-boyfriend Jo was scripted. MTV wasnt there when she cheated on her then-boyfriend Jordan with ex-boyfriend Jo, but producers made it seem like it happened while cameras were around. She later went back on what she said and sent out a tweet that said, I never reenacted that hook up! But its unclear whether she did so under obligation to MTV. She also said the scene where she confesses her indiscretion to Jordan was reenacted which is why she comes off so coldhearted. Jordan already knew about the cheating, but because of his contract had to reenact the conversation on camera.
*9. Crew Members More Like Paparazzi*

In order to capture the up close and personal stories of these teenage girls, film crews would begin tailing them around the fourth and fifth month of their pregnancy. A director, producer and camera crew would be assigned to each girl and followed them around during their daily tasks for up to 13 hours a day, approximately one week each month. A former camera operator, known online as Opticalsk posted during an August 2012 Q&A chat on Reddit said, Its one of the worst jobs Ive had.


*8. Crew Members Cannot Intervene*

As fans of the show, weve often wondered why crew members do not intervene in dangerous situations, like fights between Amber and Gary or when Leah is seemingly on drugs while taking care of her infant and twin toddlers. According to the former camera operator, As a camera operator Im not allowed to interfere. Legally cant even hold the babies. The producer/director would interfere and shape the story.' The former MTV employee went on to say that there is a policy in place when neglect or abuse is suspected, but it is rarely followed: [The] rule was to file your complaint with [the] production manager. If the production manager felt that they were legally bound to submit the complaint to the authorities they would. Of course, they never did. It took a lot of alcohol to fall asleep. I couldnt take it half way through the 3rd season and quit.


*7. Teen Moms Homes are Often Unsanitary*

Opticalsk wrote that many of the teen moms lived in unsanitary conditions and that their homes were filthy and disgusting. The former camera operator reveals that Leah Messers house was the worst out of all the teen moms on the show! The employee wanted to call child protective services on numerous occasions: Filthy houses (dog poop on the floor, bloody tampons sitting in a corner for months, weeks old food everywhere, etc) one of the worst is Leah (Messer), filthiest person Ive met. When feeding her twins she would spill a bunch of cheese puffs on the nasty carpet and the girls would crawl around and suck up the cheese puffs, no hands involved. This made me cry a few times.


----------



## mcb100

*6. Who was the Best Person to Film?*

Comments from the former cameraman revealed that Corey Simms, Leahs ex-husband and the father of her twins was the best person to film for the show: The best person on the show is Corey, Leahs ex. Really sweet guy. He never should have agreed to be on the show.
*5. Who was the Worst Person to Film?*

And the award of worst person to film on the show goes tothe messy Leah Messer! The former MTV employee revealed in a statement online, I would have to say that Leah is the worst. Lots of horror stories about her.
*4. The Show Isnt Entirely Real*

In the book, _Teen Mom Confidential: Secrets 7 Scandals From MTVs Most Controversial Shows_, Danielle Cunningham from season 3 of _16 and Pregnant_ said that producers would purposely instigate conflict during the filming process in hopes of catching more drama for the show. The guys and gals were instructed to discuss their relationships and things that werent going well in their relationships while cameras were rolling. The cameraman reinforced this by stating that both shows are heavily scripted: It gets to the point where the director is feeding them lines. It was also reported that Daniel Alvarez, who briefly dated Farrah for six weeks when she moved to Florida, said that many of their encounters on the show were either reenacted or staged, like him meeting Sophia for the first time and when the couple went horseback riding on their second date. Film crews and producers needed to film specific scenes in order to tell a story for their show.
*3. Who was the Rudest Teen Mom?*

It isnt surprising to us that Farrah Abraham is reportedly the rudest teen mom on the show. She would throw temper tantrums and treat the film crew like crap by slamming doors in their faces while they would be trying to follow her and film.
*2. How Much Do The Teen Moms Make?*

The teen moms on the MTV series can make up to $150,000 per season, and when the ratings go up so do their bonuses. The former cameraman says this is a lot of money, especially considering where most of these teen moms live and the conditions of their homes. Clearly, there is some unwise money spending going on!
*1. Crew Members Partied With The Cast*

In part of the Q&A on reddit.com, Opticalsk admitted there some inappropriate incidents between the film crew and the girls on the show: One crew member was caught in the hot tub at our hotel with one of the girls friends. He was promptly fired. She asked for his age. He was 38. She started screaming and sh-t hit the fan.


----------



## buzzytoes

Other than crew members partying with the crew, can't say that isn't anything we all didn't already know! Bloody tampons though - wtf???


----------



## MKB0925

buzzytoes said:


> Other than crew members partying with the crew, can't say that isn't anything we all didn't already know! Bloody tampons though - wtf???




That is absolutely disgusting!


----------



## slang

Why am I not surprised Corey is the nicest to film with, he seems like a sweetheart


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Leah...... omg


----------



## mcb100

This doesn't surprise me either. Farrah is drama. (A lot of articles surfacing recently that are saying not so pleasant things about the teen mom 2 girls.) I guess a lot of people worked around them at MTV, and then left, so now they are free to talk about what they want...but still, Farrah's crazy. If this is true, I have no respect for her.
http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2015/12/farrah-abraham-punched-and-shoved-teen-mom-producer/
*Farrah Abraham "Punched" and "Shoved" Teen Mom Producer!!!*

*This girl either needs anger management or a customized Eat Pray Love tour.*
*Farrah Abraham's crazy train is going 500 MPH towards the trash can, and yet...it's full steam ahead.*​* 	When the latest Teen Mom OG trailer premiered, fans saw Farrah not only scream at her mother (while holding Sophia), but also at her producer, Larry Musnik.*
* 	There was no context provided for the argument between Farrah and Larry at the time, but Radar Online recently learned that Farrah wanted to go on a competing network's reality show to repair her relationship with her mom.*
* 	Larry had to explain to Farrah that it wasn't possible, because that deal would conflict with her MTV contract.*
* 	&#8220;Farrah actually turned physically violent,&#8221; a source from the show told Radar.*
* 	&#8220;She punched and shoved the producer."*

* 	The other cast members are sticking by Larry, since this kind of thing happens with Farrah all the time.*
* 	&#8220;They are sick and tired of her diva behavior,&#8221; the source revealed.  &#8220;She always has to have her own dressing room, and to be announced  separately when she enters a room. And then she attacks a member of  their beloved crew.*
* 	"The girls have had enough.&#8221;*
* 	Leah Messer posted a very telling tweet for the trailer, using the hash tag #TeamLarry*
*I can't see things improving from this point on, but then again, I'm not  making "millions of dollars" hawking molds of my hoo hoo (that sounded  gross.  I apologize.)*


----------



## DC-Cutie

If they are such and tired of her behavior, they need to stop asking her to come back!!!!  Also, Farrah must have gotten her at, because she will be on for reality show with her mom. 

Trainwreck


----------



## buzzytoes

Can't link cuz I am on my phone but apparently there was a video floating around of the other girls making fun of Farrah. She reposted it and tried to call them all out but her grammar and spelling is atrocious. She needs to just get out of the spotlight and go live her life somewhere.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and apparently Leah's boyfriend/fiance/houseguest/fan/creepy guy has 7, yes SEVEN children and is having issues with the courts in various states for non-payment of support.  He's also a grandfather....


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> and apparently Leah's boyfriend/fiance/houseguest/fan/creepy guy has 7, yes SEVEN children and is having issues with the courts in various states for non-payment of support.  He's also a grandfather....



 WHAT.THE.ACTUAL.****?!?!?!


----------



## Megs

pursegrl12 said:


> WHAT.THE.ACTUAL.****?!?!?!



 

THIS. That comment above is terrifying on so many levels, especially hearing about how Leah is during filming!


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> and apparently Leah's boyfriend/fiance/houseguest/fan/creepy guy has 7, yes SEVEN children and is having issues with the courts in various states for non-payment of support.  He's also a grandfather....



I thought Corey was going after full custody.  I hope he gets it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I thought Corey was going after full custody.  I hope he gets it.



You mean Gary. 

If I'm not mistaken, he has full custody.  Since she was in jail. Amber has visitation. 

I'd be afraid to have my child around that dude.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> You mean Gary.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, he has full custody.  Since she was in jail. Amber has visitation.
> 
> I'd be afraid to have my child around that dude.



No I meant Leah's Messers ex.  If she's living with another guy who has issues,  ex should get custody of those twins.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> No I meant Leah's Messers ex.  If she's living with another guy who has issues,  ex should get custody of those twins.



I just went back and looked at my post.  it's Amber's new man with all the kids...

sorry for the confusion!


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I just went back and looked at my post.  it's Amber's new man with all the kids...
> 
> sorry for the confusion!



Oh, ok.   I don't think Leah's new man is any prize either!


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> I just went back and looked at my post.  it's Amber's new man with all the kids...
> 
> sorry for the confusion!



So is this still the guy she got engaged to last season??? Who would want to have seven kids with that???


----------



## pursegrl12

hot.***.mess.

all of them


----------



## michie

OG is back tonight, right!??!


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> OG is back tonight, right!??!



Yep, got it set up to record.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> OG is back tonight, right!??!



YASSSSS!!!!!!   Let the foolishness begin!


----------



## roxies_mom

DC-Cutie said:


> YASSSSS!!!!!!   Let the foolishness begin!



Hahaha....foolishness for sure, but I'm addicted, I can't turn away!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan looking good with his salt n pepper hair


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> Ryan looking good with his salt n pepper hair



I was so elated that he didn't seem out of it...so far. 


Gawd bless Sophia. She looks like she was raised by wolves.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Tyler needs to come out already


----------



## coconutsboston

Glad I popped in this thread, I almost missed it!


----------



## michie

Glitterandstuds said:


> Tyler needs to come out already



OMG, YES!!!

When he was on the phone with Butch, my gaydar was pinging so hard I had to turn the TV up.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Leah just dragggged Amber lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah still the same funky attitude


----------



## michie

Another episode is on right now!


----------



## pursegrl12

Glitterandstuds said:


> Leah just dragggged Amber lol




Yaaassss!!! I did feel bad for Leah though [emoji25]


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Tyler needs to come out already



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We will see Caitlyn on a Where are they now 10yrs from now and she will say, he dumped her for a man.


----------



## absolutpink

Yes!!! I just checked my PVR app and it recorded. I can't wait to catch up and watch this disaster!


----------



## Sassys

I'm sorry, but Farrah's daughter has always given me the creeps. There is something about that child, that freaks me out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yep, Tyler needs to come on out.  Free yo self!  Butch is stuck in 1980 with his mullet haircut.  I hope he stays on the straight and narrow.  

Now lets get to Amber and Gary - did ya'll notice how Leah looked at Amber's man when she walked in the house?  She had that 'stranger danger' look on her face, then said she didn't want to stay. I do applaud Amber & Gary for not forcing her to stay someplace she didn't feel comfortable.  Meanwhile, she likes Gary's girlfriend better than her own momma.  Now if that ain't telling you something...  

Farrah - this bish really needs to get punched in the damn throat!  I mean dropkicked with a combat boot.  Her attitude is just unbearable.  Now Sofia has it too.  The diner with Simon was a joke.  Farrah talks to EVERYBODY like they are garbage.  I really need someone like Iyanla to get a hold of her and basically shake the mess out of her.  Everyone around her is scared to speak up.  Her friend Paloma looked like she was the recipient of the BOGO lip injection special Farrah got.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I'm sorry, but Farrah's daughter has always given me the creeps. There is something about that child, that freaks me out.



She's a cross between Damien the Omen and Chucky


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She's a cross between Damien the Omen and Chucky



Spot on! I try not to talk about people's kids, but that little girl really creeps me out; not even talking about the way she acts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Spot on! I try not to talk about people's kids, but that little girl really creeps me out; not even talking about the way she acts.



She has too much adult interaction.  Something about that child ain't right.  Did you hear the way she was speaking to Farrah about Simon, it was some sort of creepy voice.  

I couldn't not be a overnight guest in their house. she might be standing over me one night with a knife at my throat, then offer  me some cotton candy


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> She has too much adult interaction.  Something about that child ain't right.  Did you hear the way she was speaking to Farrah about Simon, it was some sort of creepy voice.
> 
> I couldn't not be a overnight guest in their house. she might be standing over me one night with a knife at my throat, then offer  me some cotton candy



 She is just creepy and yep, I'm going to say it; NOT a cute kid. Bentley (I think that is his name) and Leah are going to be drop dead gorgeous when they get older.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> She is just creepy and yep, I'm going to say it; NOT a cute kid. Bentley (I think that is his name) and Leah are going to be drop dead gorgeous when they get older.



I lub me some Bentley!  Leah is a cutie pie too.  

Sophia looks like her daddy and Farrah's old face.

Oh wait one more thing, why did Maci take her little girl to Ryan's parents house?  Where are her parents or her man's parents?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I lub me some Bentley!  Leah is a cutie pie too.
> 
> Sophia looks like her daddy and Farrah's old face.
> 
> *Oh wait one more thing, why did Maci take her little girl to Ryan's parents house?  Where are her parents or her man's parents?*



I didn't watch all of it (yapping on the phone)


----------



## rubycat

There is something really broken in Farrah.


----------



## michie

Did y'all see the end of the second episode?? OMG. Farrah needs to burn in the hottest corner of hell for the way she talked to her mother. 



Sassys said:


> Spot on! I try not to talk about people's kids, but that little girl really creeps me out; not even talking about the way she acts.



I know tPF doesn't like this said about kids, but she looks feral. I feel sorry for her being another product of dysfunction.



DC-Cutie said:


> Oh wait one more thing, why did Maci take her little girl to Ryan's parents house?  Where are her parents or her man's parents?



No backstory as of yet why Maci's parents are not as hands on. They used to get a fair amount of camera time. Don't really know anything about the guys parents, do we? Maci just said that she considers Larry and Jen her "other set of parents". They've always been close, but that was ridiculous. But, she also said that there's no need in sending Bentley there if Ryan won't interact with him. So, why send a child who's not even related to them there?


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> I'm sorry, but Farrah's daughter has always given me the creeps. There is something about that child, that freaks me out.



she freaks me the hell OUT!!!!!!!



DC-Cutie said:


> Yep, Tyler needs to come on out.  Free yo self!  Butch is stuck in 1980 with his mullet haircut.  I hope he stays on the straight and narrow.
> 
> Now lets get to Amber and Gary - *did ya'll notice how Leah looked at Amber's man when she walked in the house?  She had that 'stranger danger' look on her face, then said she didn't want to stay.* I do applaud Amber & Gary for not forcing her to stay someplace she didn't feel comfortable.  Meanwhile, she likes Gary's girlfriend better than her own momma.  Now if that ain't telling you something...
> 
> Leah doesn't want to stay plus she said her mom makes the bf do everything for her....hmmmmmmm. Thank GOD for the step mom who seems to pay the most attention to her!
> 
> *Farrah - this bish really needs to get punched in the damn throat!  I mean dropkicked with a combat boot.  Her attitude is just unbearable.  Now Sofia has it too.  The diner with Simon was a joke.  Farrah talks to EVERYBODY like they are garbage.*  I really need someone like Iyanla to get a hold of her and basically shake the mess out of her.  Everyone around her is scared to speak up.  Her friend Paloma looked like she was the recipient of the BOGO lip injection special Farrah got.



I'm shocked she made it this far in life without getting punched in the throat....



DC-Cutie said:


> She has too much adult interaction.  Something about that child ain't right.  Did you hear the way she was speaking to Farrah about Simon, it was *some sort of creepy voice. *
> 
> 
> I couldn't not be a overnight guest in their house. she might be standing over me one night with a knife at my throat, then offer  me some cotton candy



children of the corn....



DC-Cutie said:


> I lub me some Bentley!  Leah is a cutie pie too.
> 
> Sophia looks like her daddy and Farrah's old face.
> *
> Oh wait one more thing, why did Maci take her little girl to Ryan's parents house?  Where are her parents or her man's parents?*



yeah, what happened to her parents??


----------



## DC-Cutie

How is Butch going to the bachelor party?  I thought he wasn't supposed to be around drugs or alcohol?

Ryan is on something and whatever it is, it's not a natural high


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> How is Butch going to the bachelor party?  *I thought he wasn't supposed to be around drugs or alcohol?*
> 
> Ryan is on something and whatever it is, it's not a natural high




well the only thing tyler will be drinking is wine spritzers...


----------



## DC-Cutie

rubycat said:


> There is something really broken in Farrah.



her soul..  No joke.  To be as hateful as she is to everyone she comes in contact with, you have to have no soul.  just empty.

I wonder if she's still friends with the older neighbor lady?  you know she can't keep a 'friend'


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> her soul..  No joke.  To be as hateful as she is to everyone she comes in contact with, you have to have no soul.  just empty.
> 
> I wonder if she's still friends with the older neighbor lady?  you know she can't keep a 'friend'



Farrah is basically a piece of sh$t. I always get rage inside me, when I see her. I was watching the episode about all the girls going to NYC to do promo work and they way she spoke about Maci, I would have laid her a$$ out on the floor. If I have to hear one more time about how she didn't make a sex tape and it was a stolen tape, I am going to punch her. I saw 2min of that tape an idiot can tell, it was a set with a camera man.

I do think Maci was being stupid for saying she didn't want to be on the same show as Farrah; uh, you don't film with her, so what difference does it make. As long as your child knows YOU didn't make a porno, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Farrah is basically a piece of sh$t. I always get rage inside me, when I see her. I was watching the episode about all the girls going to NYC to do promo work and they way she spoke about Maci, I would have laid her a$$ out on the floor. If I have to hear one more time about how she didn't make a sex tape and it was a stolen tape, I am going to punch her. I saw 2min of that tape and idiot can tell, it was a set with a camera man.
> 
> I do think Maci was being stupid for saying she didn't want to be on the same show as Farrah; uh, you don't film with her, so what difference does it make. As long as your child knows YOU didn't make a porno, it shouldn't matter.



noticed she changed her tune, she needed that easy money from MTV


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> noticed she changed her tune, she needed that easy money from MTV



Oh, definitely!


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> noticed she changed her tune, she needed that easy money from MTV



absolutely! all of the sudden, Bentley is allowed on camera! money talks.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Spot on! I try not to talk about people's kids, but that little girl really creeps me out; not even talking about the way she acts.


I'm glad I'm not the only one.  She will turn out broken just like Farrah if she isn't already considered to be.  

Farrah is so narcissistic, she can't listen to a thing anyone else says to her or hold a normal conversation. Everything out of her mouth is vitriol and "it's all about me/directed at me because..."


----------



## mcb100

Farrah- Sophia is too wild. Something happened here....she's either not being parented right, or she's not around enough her kids her age/around too many adults. We never see Farrah *actually *watching Sophia. She is always handing Sophia off to her mom or dad while she goes away to make money for a month (which I'm assuming, because she wants to be a reality TV star/do the celebrity thing, that this is something that she does often--hands Sophia off to other people while she travels & makes money. Obviously, this is taking the toll on the kid because she seems bratty as h*ll.), or goes out to see Simon and do other things. It really shows how the wrong kind of parenting will affect your kid's behavior, negatively....So far on the two episodes, I have not seen Sophia speak nicely to anyone, she told her mother she hated her and she also hit her mom. And Farrah just seems so chill about it...#wrong.


Also, Farrah basically told her mom that she is hired help, or a nanny, when she is in fact, still a family member. I have an extremely difficult mother, maybe even more difficult than Farrah's could be, and I still would never speak to her like that. Also, the rules she wrote out were stupid. "Clean up your room, don't let strangers into the house.." I'm sure her mother doesn't need to know that, she has common sense! It's like Farrah seems to believe that everyone else is born without a brain or something...


Maci-- Maci should not be surprised at Ryan's antics. He has never really been a great father, and he will never marry her. 


Amber--  If Amber didn't have that creepy boyfriend, I don't see why she shouldn't get 50/50 custody of Leah as long as she takes proper care of her, gets her ready for school, and is a good, fit, parent. Whether you are considered as being "fun" or not, doesn't really matter to me when it comes to decent parenting. Matt is pretty creepy, don't know if it's true or not that he has 7 kids that Amber was not aware of. Gary & Kristina, they seem okay too, but Leah really needs to be put on a proper schedule...Maybe she's not used to seeing her mother that much and so she's not used to going over there? A set schedule would be good for her, regardless of the custody situation. It's like the kid never knows whose house she's going over...


Cate & Tyler-- I'm glad that Caitlyn is finally being realistic about not losing much weight and accepting herself for who she is. It is hard to lose weight, if you are going to lose weight, you need to work hard and have a plan. I felt like last season in that dress she was just like "Oh it'll be okay, I'm gonna lose 50 pounds" without even having a set plan on how she is going to do that....


----------



## labelwhore04

I felt sad when Leah was saying all those things about Amber. When she said that Amber never seems like she wants to spend time with her was just heartbreaking. Leah seems like such an intelligent kid, way more so than most kids that age. She seems to understand everything that's going on around her. I feel bad for Amber, it does seem like she's really trying with Leah but from the things Leah said, it sounds like Amber might be suffering from Depression(sleeping a lot, not wanting to leave the house, etc).


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahahaha I love how Farrah says she is going to the UK for "business" like she has some kind of corporate job that is sending her there. Cannot stand hearing Sophia talk in a baby voice. That is one of my biggest pet peeves when adults talk to their kids like that once they are able to speak for themselves. It is not cute!

ETA Nova is super cute, Maci's poor baby looks just like her dad.


----------



## pink1

Well thank goodness I came here!  I was feeling a tad bit guilty about how creepy I think Sophia is lol.  I can't take Farrah.  It is not even worth typing how terrible she is.  

Ryan is worthless.


----------



## Megs

I'm just starting to watch the season opener, anyone else notice how after Farrah met up with Simon she was talking to the producer on the phone in her car and texting while driving - like full on texting looking down. Wtf


----------



## Megs

WAIT Farrah gave Sophia $600 from the tooth fairy?! Are you kidding me!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Farrah is rude. The way she talks over everyone and the way she spoke to her mother was terrible. I wonder how she was raised, she shows no respect at all. She needs to be slapped across the face. If I were her mother I wouldn't put up with that crap, even if I wanted to spend time with my grandchild.

Macy seems to be doing a good job with Bentley. He seems pretty well adjusted.

I feel bad for Amber after seeing Leah's comments. Matt is creepy and seems like he's hanging on for a payday. I hope if they split Amber can hold it together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

if I was her mother, I would have gotten up slapped the mess out of her.  then proceeded to get my bags and leave!  Since she wants to treat her like the help, let her go get help and pay for a month of nanny services whiles he's on 'business' (she said that like she had corporate board meetings to attend, bish it's just big brother).

Everything about her is just miserable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Hahahahaha I love how Farrah says she is going to the UK for "business" like she has some kind of corporate job that is sending her there. Cannot stand hearing Sophia talk in a baby voice. That is one of my biggest pet peeves when adults talk to their kids like that once they are able to speak for themselves. It is not cute!
> 
> ETA Nova is super cute, Maci's poor baby looks just like her dad.



Sophia doesn't talk like a baby, sounds more like mini satan


----------



## beekmanhill

So-fee-a scares me.  But what can you expect, being exposed to Farrah and her behavior.  

I'm glad Bentley is back, he is the cutest, I think.   

Haven't finished watching both, but it was good to see them back.  I was surprised I got into it as much as I did.


----------



## ive_flipped

I'm soooo glad I found this thread lol I am hooked on the teen mom/16 and pregnant series. 
I haven't caught up yet on all of them (no cable I use one of those android boxes) 
Have to watch the OG one, how many are there?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Sophia doesn't talk like a baby, sounds more like mini satan



This! That child is just beyond creepy.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> This! That child is just beyond creepy.



Lol the way she was saying how she wanted to "play" with Simon was scary. The way she said it made it seem like she meant "torture" him. It sounded so evil.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I read somewhere that Simon and Farrah are back together...  a bunch of tortured souls under one roof!


----------



## buzzytoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Sophia doesn't talk like a baby, sounds more like mini satan



That look she gave the producer when talking about dirty footprints was a little Damian a la The Omen.


----------



## TC1

Farrah's mom puts up with the abuse because Farrah foots her bills for her plastic surgery and lifestyle. I'm sure Michael is in the same boat...living off farrah and her porn $$. That's why they defend it, she's the cash cow.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Farrah's mom puts up with the abuse because Farrah foots her bills for her plastic surgery and lifestyle. I'm sure Michael is in the same boat...living off farrah and her porn $$. That's why they defend it, she's the cash cow.



Farrah's mom needs to layoff the plastic surgery!!


----------



## Megs

DC-Cutie said:


> I read somewhere that Simon and Farrah are back together...  a bunch of tortured souls under one roof!



The previews for the season make it look like they do get back together... just great!


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> I felt sad when Leah was saying all those things about Amber. When she said that Amber never seems like she wants to spend time with her was just heartbreaking. Leah seems like such an intelligent kid, way more so than most kids that age. She seems to understand everything that's going on around her. I feel bad for Amber, it does seem like she's really trying with Leah but from the things Leah said, it sounds like Amber might be suffering from Depression(sleeping a lot, not wanting to leave the house, etc).



Wasn't this the situation when Amber was on meds before?  Amber slept all the time, and Leah not get any attention from her.  And is it possible Leah doesn't like the creepy boyfriend?  

Farrah will get hers someday and it will be from Sophia.  As badly as Farrah treats her mother, Sophia will treat Farrah worse.  Did you see Sophia hitting her?  

Nobody seems to work on this show.  I should be used to that by now.  What has Tyler been doing all day long all these years?


----------



## TC1

Pretty sure Tyler just sits around posting on social media. Not working or getting a degree as he repeatedly talked about the last 7 years.


----------



## mcb100

^Right, I like Caitlyn and Tyler but they are both the world's biggest procrastinators. A bit lazy, lol. Tyler's been proclaiming to go to college and get a degree in this & then that for the past couple years, I don't think he has worked on it at all, and last season Caitlyn made this big deal about her weight and how she was going to lose 50 lbs and she really made no actual plan of attack for anything. (If you're not ready to exercise yet, that's totally cool *Myself, personally, I am not exercising as well as I could right now*, but then don't go on TV and make a huge deal about your weight. If you want to try to lose some, then sit around thinking and come up with an actual plan, like Tyler should have done about his schooling.)


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Pretty sure Tyler just sits around posting on social media. Not working or getting a degree as he repeatedly talked about the last 7 years.



I think you are right.   

That bachelor party will be a doozy!

People complain about jail, but Butch never looked as healthy in his whole life as when leaving the big house.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> ^Right, I like Caitlyn and Tyler but they are both the world's biggest procrastinators. A bit lazy, lol. Tyler's been proclaiming to go to college and get a degree in this & then that for the past couple years, I don't think he has worked on it at all, and last season Caitlyn made this big deal about her weight and how she was going to lose 50 lbs and she really made no actual plan of attack for anything. (If you're not ready to exercise yet, that's totally cool *Myself, personally, I am not exercising as well as I could right now*, but then don't go on TV and make a huge deal about your weight. If you want to try to lose some, then sit around thinking and come up with an actual plan, like Tyler should have done about his schooling.)



Before they had the baby, I imagine they just sat and watched TV all day, and ate.   Throw in some video games and you've got the whole picture.


----------



## TC1

Butch is not allowed around drugs or booze...yet has no problem telling Tyler he can attend a bachelor party at a strip club. Butch looks pretty healthy...not just eating fast food and grease like Tyler and Catelynn....prison served him well.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> ^Right, I like Caitlyn and Tyler but they are both the world's biggest procrastinators. A bit lazy, lol. Tyler's been proclaiming to go to college and get a degree in this & then that for the past couple years, I don't think he has worked on it at all, and last season Caitlyn made this big deal about her weight and how she was going to lose 50 lbs and she really made no actual plan of attack for anything. (If you're not ready to exercise yet, that's totally cool *Myself, personally, I am not exercising as well as I could right now*, but then don't go on TV and make a huge deal about your weight. If you want to try to lose some, then sit around thinking and come up with an actual plan, like Tyler should have done about his schooling.)



I am sure she is hoping to get on some weight loss show.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Butch is prison jacked


----------



## ThriftFabulous

I thought it was just my tv seeing the grey on Ryan's hair. New here btw.


----------



## absolutpink

beekmanhill said:


> Before they had the baby, I imagine they just sat and watched TV all day, and ate.   Throw in some video games and you've got the whole picture.



They occasionally went out.. to Subway.


----------



## slang

Butch looked so tan, you'd think he had served his prison sentence in Hawaii


----------



## beekmanhill

absolutpink said:


> They occasionally went out.. to Subway.



Haha, in one scene Tyler was drinking out of a plastic cup, and I figured they had just returned from a fast food run.

When Caitlyn was preparing something, she opened boxes and I was wondering what the heck she was making. I didn't spy any fresh foods.


----------



## buzzytoes

slang said:


> Butch looked so tan, you'd think he had served his prison sentence in Hawaii



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## pursegrl12

slang said:


> Butch looked so tan, you'd think he had served his prison sentence in Hawaii



I know!! I was like do they have tanning beds in there?!?! you know he could WAIT to disrobe on camera!! lol

and how awkward was it when the camera girl was grilling caitlyn on her 50 pound weight loss!!!


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Haha, in one scene Tyler was drinking out of a plastic cup, and I figured they had just returned from a fast food run.
> 
> When Caitlyn was preparing something, she opened boxes and I was wondering what the heck she was making. I didn't spy any fresh foods.



It was pasta. I was wondering why so many boxes. Guess she was making enough for the crew.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> It was pasta. I was wondering why so many boxes. Guess she was making enough for the crew.



Yeah, that puzzled me too.  She kept opening boxes.  Well at least it was not takeout fast food.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> It was pasta. I was wondering why so many boxes. Guess she was *making enough for the crew*.



or just herself.....


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> or just herself.....



LOL. There were like 4 boxes of Penne pasta


----------



## DC-Cutie

well pasta is welcome change from their normal Pizza


----------



## Sassys

I saw the second episode yesterday. I can't with Farrah. She is such a nasty piece of sh&t. I would have slapped the sh$t out of her the way she spoke to her mother. I don't care if the cameras were rolling. AND, she had the nerve to laugh when Sophia said her grandmother is annoying. That sh$t is not funny. That creepy little girl just makes me cringe every time she is on screen. I just get such chills when I see her.

Really Ryan, you can't roll your a$$ out of bed, to see your son go to school for the first time. Really???

I am really worried, that Amber's boyfriend is doing something to Leah, and that is why she is acting the way she is. If Amber is sleeping all the time, that means she is alone with that guy. I hope I am wrong. I noticed she never looks at him and when he says something to her, she ignores him.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> well pasta is welcome change from their normal Pizza



true. silver lining.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> I saw the second episode yesterday. I can't with Farrah. She is such a nasty piece of sh&t. I would have slapped the sh$t out of her the way she spoke to her mother. I don't care if the cameras were rolling. AND, she had the nerve to laugh when Sophia said her grandmother is annoying. That sh$t is not funny. That creepy little girl just makes me cringe every time she is on screen. I just get such chills when I see her.
> 
> Really Ryan, you can't roll your a$$ out of bed, to see your son go to school for the first time. Really???
> *
> I am really worried, that Amber's boyfriend is doing something to Leah, and that is why she is acting the way she is. If Amber is sleeping all the time, that means she is alone with that guy. I hope I am wrong. I noticed she never looks at him and when he says something to her, she ignores him*.



Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> I am really worried, that Amber's boyfriend is doing something to Leah, and that is why she is acting the way she is. If Amber is sleeping all the time, that means she is alone with that guy. I hope I am wrong. I noticed she never looks at him and when he says something to her, she ignores him.




Omg - I was thinking the same thing about amber's bf! There is something very creepy about him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I told ya'll when Leah came in the house and saw Creepy McCreeperson, she had that 'stranger danger' look on her face.

Something ain't clean in the milk.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I told ya'll when Leah came in the house and saw Creepy McCreeperson, she had that 'stranger danger' look on her face.
> 
> Something ain't clean in the milk.



Also, either Amber is lying about taking pills or she is being drugged by him, while Leah is there. Why does she sleep so damn much?


----------



## pursegrl12

sassys said:


> also, either amber is lying about taking pills or she is being drugged by him, while leah is there. Why does she sleep so damn much?



a body at rest stays at rest.....


----------



## roxies_mom

Sassys said:


> I saw the second episode yesterday. I can't with Farrah. She is such a nasty piece of sh&t. I would have slapped the sh$t out of her the way she spoke to her mother. I don't care if the cameras were rolling. AND, she had the nerve to laugh when Sophia said her grandmother is annoying. That sh$t is not funny. That creepy little girl just makes me cringe every time she is on screen. I just get such chills when I see her.
> 
> Really Ryan, you can't roll your a$$ out of bed, to see your son go to school for the first time. Really???
> 
> I am really worried, that Amber's boyfriend is doing something to Leah, and that is why she is acting the way she is. If Amber is sleeping all the time, that means she is alone with that guy. I hope I am wrong. I noticed she never looks at him and when he says something to her, she ignores him.



Spot on about Farrah and Sophia. Farrah needs a swift kick in the butt! I hope you're wrong about Amber's boyfriend, I didn't think about that but you might be right. Very scary.


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> I saw the second episode yesterday. I can't with Farrah. She is such a nasty piece of sh&t. I would have slapped the sh$t out of her the way she spoke to her mother. I don't care if the cameras were rolling. AND, she had the nerve to laugh when Sophia said her grandmother is annoying. That sh$t is not funny. That creepy little girl just makes me cringe every time she is on screen. I just get such chills when I see her.
> 
> *Really Ryan, you can't roll your a$$ out of bed, to see your son go to school for the first time. Really???
> *
> I am really worried, that Amber's boyfriend is doing something to Leah, and that is why she is acting the way she is. If Amber is sleeping all the time, that means she is alone with that guy. I hope I am wrong. I noticed she never looks at him and when he says something to her, she ignores him.



Maci is PETTY WAP, for real. I kinda sided with Ryan on this one, because I only know women who do this. Their BFs/spouses are not rolling up on the first day of school every year. Like Ryan said, "It's just a first day in a new grade!" (It's funny because it's true) This didn't even become a thing for many people until they could show all their friends on FB and IG. 
We already know that Ryan doesn't care about Bentley and he really couldn't care less about things she deems "so important" (like that Smurf blue room). At least this time it was school. Let's not forget she almost lost her sh!t because Ryan wouldn't give up his time for her to take him Trick or Treating.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I kinda understood where Ryan was coming from, too..


----------



## coconutsboston

I really don't know what season I was watching, but it was when Amber was in rehab and I think the kids were pretty young. (Heck it could have been the new season, I was very half-asleep and don't catch this show often!)  Anyway, Maci invited herself on Ryan, his new gf Dallas, and his family's trip to the beach, along with a ton of her girlfriends under the pretense that she'd watch Bentley when Ryan was "at dinner".  It quickly changed to her wanting to intimidate Dallas and not in a "she might be my baby's stepmom" kind of way - it was just a petty mean-girl way.  I know I'm way behind on the Maci gig but she's no innocent peach.  (Prior I had thought they were trying to spin her as little sweet Maci.)


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally watched the first few episodes yesterday. Farah is horrible as usual. The way she talks to her mom is absolutely disgusting and the fact that that she encourages Sophia to do the same is no surprise. Just wait Farah because one day your daughter will treat you worse than you treated her mom.  Is she in a new home? It looks like she's living in a ranch now. Her drama with Simon is because she's cray cray and he tries to call her out on it. Also he clearly has no interest in being Sophia dad and she pushes her on him. He really only seems to enjoy being around Farah alone, all he wants is sex from her and if he can't have that he really has no need for her. She's not worth the trouble to put up with for day to day stuff. Also the way they are talking about going away for a month like she's going away to "work" on a "business trip" is so delusional. Your going to do another trashy reality show own what you are doing girl.


Kate and Ty's wedding will be interesting to watch. I felt bad for the producer who had to bring up her not loosing the weight she vowed to loose for her wedding. Fat shaming a new mom on TV is pretty cr@ppy but I also feel like if they didn't address it people would have complained about it. But let's be real Kate has been gaining weight for the past 10 years. If she'd really wanted to loose weight bad enough she would have by now. Butch coming out of prison will be a interesting twist to their family dynamics. I don't know why but I thought it was hilarious that he was so orange after being in prison clearly his first trip out of prison was to get a spray tan. I do agree with the other posters he looks way better coming out of prison than he did going in. Also Ty clearly did not want a joint bachelor/Bachelorette party but said OK to make Kate happy. Butch telling him that he's getting his son lap dances lol.

Maci needs to stop using Ryans parents as her personal baby sitter especially with her daughter that isn't Ryans if she's going to stop his weekend visits, because that's who she'll be hurting when she cuts them off. I don't even understand why she keeps on inviting him to things she's doing. You know he's not going show up. I half feel like she's doing it to create drama and keep herself high up on her pedestal, look at me being the bigger person. Get over yourself Maci, Ryans a d bag and you know it stop wasting your time and energy trying to change him. He's going to be a  d bag until he wants to change you can't force him to do it. It was pretty cr@ppy of him to ruin the surprise of remodeling Bentleys bedroom for him. But again I feel like after 7  years of his bs she should know better than to tell him until after the fact, clearly this isn't the first time he's done this.  The first day of school drama was kind of funny, his friends were more upset over it than he was. To a extent I slightly agree with Ryan it's not like it's Bentleys first day at school ever he went to kindy and preschool. If he actually made any sort of effort in Bentleys life it wouldn't be a big deal not going his first day but he can't be bothered to do anything for his kid so it's just another thorn in your side. 

Amber and Gary never change. I can't believe that Amber waited so long to try to get 50/50 custody of Leah. I feel like she should have done this a long time ago. I feel bad for her because her daughter really doesn't want anything to do with her. I don't know how much of this had to do with the creeper she's with and how much of it has to do with Amber not being active with her. And possibly how much of Gary's influence comes into play I can see him grooming her to not want to spend time with her mom because he enjoys being able to control Amber. The look on Leahs face when she saw the creeper was upsetting, which makes me think that he's the main reason why she doesn't want to be there. If Amber is really that inactive with Leah when she's around she needs to be in BCT for her bipolar since she doesn't want to take meds. I gotta give Garys gf some credit for really putting in effort with Leah even though I still think she's there for a meal ticket. And of course Gary didn't spend any time with Leah at Disneyland he can't fit on any of the rides. Not trying to fat shame just stating the facts lol.


----------



## michie

Eh...I feel A LOT like what we're seeing is amped up for viewers. 

I do think that Farrah and her mother's interactions are probably (for the most part) real. There was still something very "unreal" about that exchange, though. Farrah's crazy, but that seemed like a different animal. However, if it was a real spew, I feel like MTV should've had a disclaimer (as they tend to do) after Farrah talked to Debra the way she did. It was verbal abuse, plain and simple. 
I think MTV is keeping Simon around. He doesn't seem interested in a serious relationship with Farrah AT ALL, but she needs depth to her storyline. She can't just treat Debra and Michael like crap every episode. Keeping Simon around makes it interesting. 

Amber's man is creepy and that may be a reason Leah doesn't want to be there. I do believe Amber is lazy and probably doesn't do much with Leah. Leah could also be playing it up. She's at an age, and certainly in a position, where she could be manipulating and pitting all these adults against each other to get what she wants. I just couldn't believe, at her age, they were going along with "I just don't wanna go with her. She's not fun." I'm guessing this storyline spices up and they delve deeper into Amber's relationship. 

Maci inviting Ryan to the mud run IMO was another MTV stunt. Maci has a new victim whom she's trying to get to put a ring on it. She thinks Ryan is a POS and barely wants to be in the same room with him. Inviting him along to join their team screamed, "Y'all are boring. Let's see what kind of action we get when your new man and 1st baby daddy share space."


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm convinced 'shaming' is the new 'bullying'


----------



## mcb100

For some reason (now maybe it's cute & it's just me), I find it really funny that Farrah's mom is always trying to set her up with people. I remember that hairdresser's son in one of the beginning episodes, and now she's set Farrah up on a date with that Aaron dude. Deborahh, where are you meeting these people at? (They're pretty young to be in her circle of friends.) LOL. I don't know why, I just find it kind of funny.


----------



## pixiejenna

mcb100 said:


> For some reason (now maybe it's cute & it's just me), I find it really funny that Farrah's mom is always trying to set her up with people. I remember that hairdresser's son in one of the beginning episodes, and now she's set Farrah up on a date with that Aaron dude. Deborahh, where are you meeting these people at? (They're pretty young to be in her circle of friends.) LOL. I don't know why, I just find it kind of funny.



It is funny because she says she's trying to set her up and then she just spends the whole time flirting with them. She's just using Farah as a excuse to see them again. And she could bring home Prince William himself and Farah wouldn't like him if her mom likes him, the guy doesn't have a shot with her.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> I told ya'll when Leah came in the house and saw Creepy McCreeperson, she had that 'stranger danger' look on her face.
> 
> Something ain't clean in the milk.




I noticed that but didn't want to say anything and get flamed lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

how random was the twitter argument between Farrah and Nicki Minaj!


----------



## slang

Haha, Farrah is going to Lisa Vanderpump's Hamptons white party & gets thrown out


----------



## michie

Farrah is DELUSIONAL!!! How is she blaming being on Teen Mom for people saying she's not classy? I'm glad Debra reminded her about the tape! Of course, she tried to shoot that down.


----------



## slang

Didn't Amber have burgundy colour hair last week, this week it's blonde?


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Didn't Amber have burgundy colour hair last week, this week it's blonde?



The show is already getting dull.  

Such a good thing that Amber's bf is seemingly always available to drive her back and forth to here and there.  Guess that job thing didn't work out.

Maci is looking painfully thin.  Why is it these young kids don't seem to think too seriously about having kids, but getting married is another story.  Frankly, financially Maci is probably better off not getting married.  It is puzzling what happened to her parents.

Caitlyn and Tyler, I just couldn't watch must of their sad shindig.  Butch's looks have already deteriorated after a few weeks out of jail.

As for Farrah, nothing to add.   She isn't going to change.  Sofia will be a monster child and adult.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah is a total wreck!  She put Sofia on Twitter in the middle of her feud with Nicki Minaj.  I mean how much of a looser do you have to be to do that?

http://www.tmz.com/2016/01/12/farrah-sophia-abraham-nicki-minaj-teen-mom-war-daughter/


----------



## TC1

Did I hear Butch correctly in the strip club when he was chatting with one of the strippers and said he hadn't had sex in 4 years...but could go for some oral?....


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Did I hear Butch correctly in the strip club when he was chatting with one of the strippers and said he hadn't had sex in 4 years...but could go for some oral?....



butch ain't playing games!! he's just making his demands known


----------



## michie

beekmanhill said:


> The show is already getting dull.
> 
> Such a good thing that Amber's bf is seemingly always available to drive her back and forth to here and there.  Guess that job thing didn't work out.
> 
> Maci is looking painfully thin.  Why is it these young kids don't seem to think too seriously about having kids, but getting married is another story.  Frankly, financially Maci is probably better off not getting married.  It is puzzling what happened to her parents.
> 
> Caitlyn and Tyler, I just couldn't watch must of their sad shindig.  Butch's looks have already deteriorated after a few weeks out of jail.
> 
> As for Farrah, nothing to add.   She isn't going to change.  Sofia will be a monster child and adult.



I saw a comment online that Maci getting pregnant again strained their relationship. I think her telling the friend in the hotel room (I was half-listening) about her parents (?) liking Taylor, but then 3 years and 1 kid later, they weren't so sure...? 

Let's be real, Maci has tried to marry every single guy she's dated after Ryan. She may need to work on herself. I'm not entirely sure why these girls think that marriage and/ or kids will fix their relationships with others or themselves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

alright - so Farrah in her delusional brain thinks the hosts of the party didn't want her their because of her involvement with Teen Mom...  yeah, OK.

But, I'm glad Debra put it out there 'no, it's the sex tape...'


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Just caught up with the rest of the episodes..
What is going in with Catelynn's teeth? Also, what's up with Farrah's face?!? There's like a whiteness all around her lips.. So weird. Every time I see her, she looks more and more like a drag queen  Her crashing the white party was hilarious. Did she really think that Lisa's people wouldn't notice her trashy self? Also, blaming TM when it really is her trashiness that precedes her. You know it's because of your porn stint. Come on, Farrah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I saw a comment online that Maci getting pregnant again strained their relationship. I think her telling the friend in the hotel room (I was half-listening) about her parents (?) liking Taylor, but then 3 years and 1 kid later, they weren't so sure...?
> 
> Let's be real, Maci has tried to marry every single guy she's dated after Ryan. She may need to work on herself. I'm not entirely sure why these girls think that marriage and/ or kids will fix their relationships with others or themselves.



She is in love with the IDEA of being in love.


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> I saw a comment online that Maci getting pregnant again strained their relationship. I think her telling the friend in the hotel room (I was half-listening) about her parents (?) liking Taylor, but then 3 years and 1 kid later, they weren't so sure...?
> 
> Let's be real, Maci has tried to marry every single guy she's dated after Ryan. She may need to work on herself. I'm not entirely sure why these girls think that marriage and/ or kids will fix their relationships with others or themselves.



Yes, I am just remembering that blonde guy she lived with for a while.  She wanted to marry him too.   Best for her not to marry this new(ish) guy, get some job training or education or something, and figure out what she really wants in life.   Wasn't she going to be a reporter?


----------



## beekmanhill

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Just caught up with the rest of the episodes..
> What is going in with Catelynn's teeth? Also, what's up with Farrah's face?!? There's like a whiteness all around her lips.. So weird. Every time I see her, she looks more and more like a drag queen  Her crashing the white party was hilarious. Did she really think that Lisa's people wouldn't notice her trashy self? Also, blaming TM when it really is her trashiness that precedes her. You know it's because of your porn stint. Come on, Farrah.



And she thinks if she just overtalks people in her monotone voice, everyone will believe her.

It was pretty rude to blame TM right in front of the producer.   Agree her face looks odder and odder.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

beekmanhill said:


> And she thinks if she just overtalks people in her monotone voice, everyone will believe her.
> 
> It was pretty rude to blame TM right in front of the producer.   Agree her face looks odder and odder.



And I just love when she tells her mom how she "deserves" to attend that event, and that she'll show them how wrong they are about her.. And then she crashes the party -FYI Farrah, it is not classy to crash parties, especially when you've been told beforehand that you're not welcome..


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> And she thinks if she just overtalks people in her monotone voice, everyone will believe her..



I truly want to slap her when she starts talking like that.  

I giggled so hard when the caption said "4 minutes later..." and they were getting kicked out of the party


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't stand Farrah and her delusional view of the world. Lmao at her getting kicked out of the party she crashed even the producer was surprised she got in. I'm glad her mom brought up the sex tape as a reason why she was uninvited. Sad to hear farrah talk it down like that's not a reason and everyone had one Kim and paris. And then saying she's too good for them and better than everyone at the party. Granted I get that she only went to give herself a SL for the show you can tell it was a huge blow to her ego having to do the walk of shame.

Kate and Tys party was a snooze. Butch's makeover was bad honestly I thought he looked better before. However I loved when he told the stripper it's been 4 years since he had sex because he was in jail. She looked like she was going to choke lmao. 

Maci is super annoying with her marriage talk. ITA with the other poster who said that she thinks getting married will make her happy and solve all her problems. I think she's like Kimbo she just wants to be married the guy isn't so important so long as she can say she's someone's wife. 


Amber's getting the short end of the stick with Leah which is pretty much what I expected to happen when Gary got served. I don't know if I believe what she said Leah told her that daddy is telling her that she'll get taken away from him if she says she wants to live with mommy. I half kind of wonder if she's just pitting them against each other. Telling them what she knows what they want to hear to make them both happy. Or possibly pitting them against each other so she can benefit and get more direct attention from both parents. Also I had to add I was totally creeped out by the kid recognizing amber from teen mom's and then wanting to play with Leah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My main issue with Maci is this - if you want to be a WIFE, don't get knocked up and expect him to propose.  She put the horse before the cart and now she's whining...


----------



## TC1

Farrah's attitude is so awful...but honestly no one ever stands up to her..her parents are both on her payroll. Can you imagine if you were her parents knowing she made her $$ that she's supporting you with by taking it in the a** on camera??. 
The producer that's supposed to be "like family" mentions the tape, of course Farrah storms off like a child and the producer is coddling her from outside the door. Urgh I hate her and her Mr. Ed face. LOL.


----------



## TinksDelite

I just watched the last episode... Farrah is more delusional than I thought. And I'm sorry you are ashamed of being on Teen Mom but not from taking it up the @$$ on camera? I wonder what color the sky is in her world.


----------



## Carson123

TinksDelite said:


> I just watched the last episode... Farrah is more delusional than I thought. And I'm sorry you are ashamed of being on Teen Mom but not taking from it up the @$$ on camera? I wonder what color the sky is in her world.




I saw part of her video. Not only did she take it in the a$$, but she also put it in her mouth immediately afterwards. (Sorry if that's too graphic for PF). She is so disgusting and delusional. I'd feel bad for her, but she's such an awful person that I can't.


----------



## TinksDelite

carson123 said:


> i saw part of her video. Not only did she take it in the a$$, but she also put it in her mouth immediately afterwards. (sorry if that's too graphic for pf). She is so disgusting and delusional. I'd feel bad for her, but she's such an awful person that i can't.



omg!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

Carson123 said:


> I saw part of her video. Not only did she take it in the a$$, but she also put it in her mouth immediately afterwards. (Sorry if that's too graphic for PF). She is so disgusting and delusional. I'd feel bad for her, but she's such an awful person that I can't.




I saw part of it too but I didn't see that lol


----------



## roxies_mom

TinksDelite said:


> I just watched the last episode... Farrah is more delusional than I thought. And I'm sorry you are ashamed of being on Teen Mom but not from taking it up the @$$ on camera? I wonder what color the sky is in her world.



She needs to wake up! One day she'll look back and be ashamed of herself...well maybe she'll be ashamed. Sophia is a brat. Sad that she's not a very cute little girl.  She needs to be taught some manners and to respect people. Farrah will have her hands full when she gets older. Debra needs to stop trying to look like a 20 yr old. It's not flattering, she looks haggard.


----------



## TinksDelite

roxies_mom said:


> She needs to wake up! One day she'll look back and be ashamed of herself...well maybe she'll be ashamed. Sophia is a brat. Sad that she's not a very cute little girl.  She needs to be taught some manners and to respect people. Farrah will have her hands full when she gets older. Debra needs to stop trying to look like a 20 yr old. It's not flattering, she looks haggard.



IMO I think Farrah will be thrilled to have little Sophia on 'Teen Mom 2025'!

How old is Debra anyway?? I have children older than Farrah and people do a double take when they discover that and that I was in my 20's when I had them (NOT a teen mom!)... Debra looks like she was 'rode hard & put away wet'!


----------



## qwertyword

Farrah doesn't let the crew use her bathroom, seriously?


----------



## coconutsboston

qwertyword said:


> Farrah doesn't let the crew use her bathroom, seriously?


That doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## pixiejenna

roxies_mom said:


> She needs to wake up! One day she'll look back and be ashamed of herself...well maybe she'll be ashamed. Sophia is a brat. Sad that she's not a very cute little girl.  She needs to be taught some manners and to respect people. Farrah will have her hands full when she gets older. Debra needs to stop trying to look like a 20 yr old. It's not flattering, she looks haggard.



Sadly she will not wake up and smell the  coffee ever. She's way too narcissistic to ever be ashamed of her behavior. That's why I find it so funny how crazy Sophia is because karma is going to be a B as she grows up. She really is the kid that everyone loves to hate because she has no boundaries. I forsee her getting kicked out school for hitting/kicking/biting another kid. Now that I mentioned it she's the only kid who we haven't seen go to school. God I hope she isn't "home schooled".






TinksDelite said:


> IMO I think Farrah will be thrilled to have little Sophia on 'Teen Mom 2025'!
> 
> How old is Debra anyway?? I have children older than Farrah and people do a double take when they discover that and that I was in my 20's when I had them (NOT a teen mom!)... Debra looks like she was 'rode hard & put away wet'!



Lmao! So funny and so true.  I think Deborah looks so rough because of alcohol and drugs. I could totally see her abusing prescription drugs.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Sadly she will not wake up and smell the  coffee ever. She's way too narcissistic to ever be ashamed of her behavior. That's why I find it so funny how crazy Sophia is because karma is going to be a B as she grows up. She really is the kid that everyone loves to hate because she has no boundaries. I forsee her getting kicked out school for hitting/kicking/biting another kid. Now that I mentioned it she's the only kid who we haven't seen go to school. God I hope she isn't "home schooled".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao! So funny and so true.  I think Deborah looks so rough because of alcohol and drugs. I could totally see her abusing prescription drugs.



Agree with you.  I think I wondered upthread if Sophia goes to school.  I wouldn't be surprised if she's been thrown out already and is homeschooled.  

There has been no growth for Farrah over the last six years, and I doubt if there will be any in her life.


----------



## Sassys

Farrah is so stupid. Kim K and Paris H, made home sex tapes (just them and their man). There was no camera man in the room, director, lighting, a set and make-up team. That equals a porno dumba$$. 

Yes Kim K. leaked her tape and claims it was stolen (bullsh$t), but she didn't go to Vivid and say "I want to make a porno". Also, Kim's career was beginning to pop off, before the tape and was already considered the pretty exotic girl people wanted. Farrah IMO is butt a$$ ugly and a modeling career is not going to happen porno or not.

Her being kicked out the party had nothing to do with the Teen Mom show. It had to do with her being a one time porn star.


----------



## labelwhore04

Tyler is actually pretty attractive, i never noticed before because he was always skinny and dorky and dressed HORRIBLY, like a worse version of Vanilla Ice, but it looks like he's been working out and he actually looks pretty good, which convinces me even more that he's gay, because well, let's just say that he's way out of her league looks-wise.


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> Tyler is actually pretty attractive, i never noticed before because he was always skinny and dorky and dressed HORRIBLY, like a worse version of Vanilla Ice, but it looks like he's been working out and he actually looks pretty good, which convinces me even more that he's gay, because well, let's just say that he's way out of her league looks-wise.



I always thought he was kind of cute, but I do wish he'd go outside once in a while and get some color.  He always looks sickly to me.


----------



## pursegrl12

labelwhore04 said:


> Tyler is actually pretty attractive, i never noticed before because he was always skinny and dorky and dressed HORRIBLY, like a worse version of Vanilla Ice, but it looks like he's been working out and he actually looks pretty good, which convinces me even more that he's gay, because well,* let's just say that he's way out of her league looks-wise*.



it had to be said.


----------



## coconutsboston

pursegrl12 said:


> it had to be said.


+1, it had to!!  Haha


----------



## roxies_mom

labelwhore04 said:


> Tyler is actually pretty attractive, i never noticed before because he was always skinny and dorky and dressed HORRIBLY, like a worse version of Vanilla Ice, but it looks like he's been working out and he actually looks pretty good, which convinces me even more that he's gay, because well, let's just say that he's way out of her league looks-wise.



Agree.


----------



## Carson123

labelwhore04 said:


> Tyler is actually pretty attractive, i never noticed before because he was always skinny and dorky and dressed HORRIBLY, like a worse version of Vanilla Ice, but it looks like he's been working out and he actually looks pretty good, which convinces me even more that he's gay, because well, let's just say that he's way out of her league looks-wise.




He's always looked to me like he had an oddly small head for his body. &#129300;


----------



## beekmanhill

How did Farrah survive on Celeb BigBrother?  I usually watch it, but it has degenerated so much in recent years, I gave it a pass the season she was on.  I think its on YouTube, may watch it.  

I can't see her getting along with anybody in a group setting, especially a confined one.


----------



## coconutsboston

I hate the way Farrah calls Sophia's dad "Daddy Derek". It seems very impersonal to me.


----------



## DiorT

Omg.  Sophia saying she wanted to die while making those faces creeped me out.  Weird kid


----------



## slang

Gosh, I can't believe I'm saying this but Gary makes beautiful kids. Leah is a cutie and that new baby is adorable!


----------



## DiorT

slang said:


> Gosh, I can't believe I'm saying this but Gary makes beautiful kids. Leah is a cutie and that new baby is adorable!




Just thinking the same!


----------



## slang

Do Brandon & Teresa have/adopt another child, there was a 3rd child in those pics shown
I kinda like they wouldn't be filmed and blurred out Carly's face, they're not interested in reality tv - good for them!


----------



## slang

Amber has been engaged 4 times? Didn't know that!


----------



## slang

Is Derrek's grave 3 feet from the highway?


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Is Derrek's grave 3 feet from the highway?



  I thought the same thing.


----------



## Sassys

PICTURED: Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry receives butt implant surgery in Miami and gets her stomach and breasts done too

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...butt-implant-surgery-Miami.html#ixzz3xhZD2ZD2


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> PICTURED: Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry receives butt implant surgery in Miami and gets her stomach and breasts done too
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...butt-implant-surgery-Miami.html#ixzz3xhZD2ZD2




Da fuq?


----------



## slang

I'm confused? How did the tattoo move up her back, does all the skin get pulled up?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

slang said:


> I'm confused? How did the tattoo move up her back, does all the skin get pulled up?



At first I thought it was someone else in the 2nd pic..
That's really weird.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> I'm confused? How did the tattoo move up her back, does all the skin get pulled up?



I am confused as well.


----------



## coconutsboston

slang said:


> Gosh, I can't believe I'm saying this but Gary makes beautiful kids. Leah is a cutie and that new baby is adorable!


I thought that for a split second as well, then got a mental image...


----------



## coconutsboston

slang said:


> Do Brandon & Teresa have/adopt another child, there was a 3rd child in those pics shown
> I kinda like they wouldn't be filmed and blurred out Carly's face, they're not interested in reality tv - good for them!



I love that too. I'm glad Carly got to go to a good home away from the cameras and "fame".


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> PICTURED: Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry receives butt implant surgery in Miami and gets her stomach and breasts done too
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...butt-implant-surgery-Miami.html#ixzz3xhZD2ZD2



So all the diet and exercise she tried didn't work?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Why is baby Novalee always naked??
And did they really name her after the protagonist of "Where the heart is?"


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Why is baby Novalee always naked??
> And did they really name her after the protagonist of "Where the heart is?"



Her name is Nova i believe not Novalee


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> Her name is Nova i believe not Novalee



Actually, it is Novalee. It is also tattooed on Tyler's arm.


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Actually, it is Novalee. It is also tattooed on Tyler's arm.



Oh, okay.


----------



## TC1

Farrah's BS about "daddy Derek" is so contrived. Where are the flashbacks of them hating each other and Farrah having only ONE high school friend?. Sitting beside the highway filming...with that brat Sophia is ridiculous.


----------



## Sassys

Was it explained why Derrick is referred to as "Daddy Derrick"? Why can't he just be daddy? 

There are tons of NYC cemeteries next two the highway.


----------



## qwertyword

Aww Maci's finally engaged!


----------



## Sassys

Engaged does not mean a marriage will happen. BUT, he did mention to his barber, I am trying to get paid for another season and that is why I am stalling proposing.


----------



## TC1

Gosh, she looks sooooo orange.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> Engaged does not mean a marriage will happen. BUT, he did mention to his barber, I am trying to get paid for another season and that is why I am stalling proposing.



I completely agree.
And it bothered me when he said that. I mean, it is their main source of income, but he shouldn't have said it like that..


----------



## Sassys

'I did not get butt implants': Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry tweets after shock makeover including fat sculpting, tummy tuck and breast augmentation

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-tuck-breast-augmentation.html#ixzz3xp6MZc6M


----------



## TinksDelite

Sassys said:


> 'I did not get butt implants': Teen Mom 2 star  Kailyn Lowry tweets after shock makeover including fat sculpting, tummy  tuck and breast augmentation
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-tuck-breast-augmentation.html#ixzz3xp6MZc6M



^^No kidding! She got a BBL or Fat Transfer.  They suck the fat out of your waist/hips/stomach & then pump it into your butt.  I got a small one when I had my TT last year; mostly to turn my butt from a saggy flat rectangle into something resembling a rear end (I'm 'old'  )

The tattoo looks higher because they basically took all the fat from the area right under it creating a waist line.  

I don't think many people these days are getting actual implants, instead opting for this route.. JMO/YMMV.


----------



## pixiejenna

slang said:


> Do Brandon & Teresa have/adopt another child, there was a 3rd child in those pics shown
> I kinda like they wouldn't be filmed and blurred out Carly's face, they're not interested in reality tv - good for them!




I think the other kid was one of Taylors sister's kids but I could be wrong. I'm also glad that they are giving her a normal life they aren't desperate for money or fame so they don't need to pimp her out. Cate and Ty really hit the jackpot with them because most adoptive parents wouldn't give the birth parents a fraction of what they do for them and allowing them to still have contact with her.


----------



## slang

pixiejenna said:


> I think the other kid was one of Taylors sister's kids but I could be wrong. I'm also glad that they are giving her a normal life they aren't desperate for money or fame so they don't need to pimp her out. Cate and Ty really hit the jackpot with them because most adoptive parents wouldn't give the birth parents a fraction of what they do for them and allowing them to still have contact with her.



Oh ok, that makes sense. They seem like such great people I was hoping they were able to grow their family!

I really do wonder about the concept of an open adoption. I thought it was more like sharing occasional pictures over the yrs and being able to get things like medical info if needed. Ty & Cate want them to stop their life and fly across the country to attend their high school graduation, wedding, meet baby Nova, Butch etc. It must be confusing for Carly?


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Oh ok, that makes sense. They seem like such great people I was hoping they were able to grow their family!
> 
> I really do wonder about the concept of an open adoption. I thought it was more like sharing occasional pictures over the yrs and being able to get things like medical info if needed. Ty & Cate want them to stop their life and fly across the country to attend their high school graduation, wedding, meet baby Nova, Butch etc. It must be confusing for Carly?



Brandon and Teresa did adopt another child, a boy, around three years ago.  

I wonder if Brandon and teresa ever realized how "open" this adoption would be in the beginning, but once they signed the papers, I guess they committed to the situation as it exists.  No one knew the show would take off like it did.  I would not want such a close relationship.  I guess Carly needs to meet Butch someday, after all he IS her biological grandfather, but I'd make that later rather than sooner.     

Lets not forget that Butch has a son just a bit (I think) younger than Carly, to make it even more confusing.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Brandon and Teresa did adopt another child, a boy, around three years ago.
> 
> I wonder if Brandon and teresa ever realized how "open" this adoption would be in the beginning, but once they signed the papers, I guess they committed to the situation as it exists.  No one knew the show would take off like it did.  I would not want such a close relationship.  I guess Carly needs to meet Butch someday, after all he IS her biological grandfather, but I'd make that later rather than sooner.
> 
> Lets not forget that Butch has a son just a bit (I think) younger than Carly, to make it even more confusing.




So that was their little boy in the pic, so happy their family has grown!

Since Carly is a child, I have no problem with Brandon & Teresa deciding who she meets and who she doesn't (Butch). When she turns of age then she can seek out any of her biological family if she wants, not all adoptees want to meet their biological family.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg why do these girls think PS will make them happy? Kail your still dead on the inside. Then trying to deny that you had work done. She didn't have butt implants but they sure sucked out a lot of fat and repurposed it.

Daddy Derrick dieing was the best thing that ever happened to farrah. Now she can lie and say they were in love yada yada and play her favorite roll the victim. Good God can you only imagine what Sophia's life would be like if her dad was around? He'd probably make Ryan look like father of the year not to mention farrah would be 10 times more crazy.  The fights those two would have would be scary.

Maci is finally engaged so now we know that next season will be all about her wedding.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> So that was their little boy in the pic, so happy their family has grown!
> 
> Since Carly is a child, I have no problem with Brandon & Teresa deciding who she meets and who she doesn't (Butch). When she turns of age then she can seek out any of her biological family if she wants, not all adoptees want to meet their biological family.



Yes, but there was some agreement at the time of the adoption as to how much contact they would have, be it in person or electronic or whatever.   I assume it only related to dealing with Tyler and Cait, not Butch, April, Butch and April's son, Butch's ex (Tyler's mother), etc, etc, etc.     I forget.  One of these days I'll rewatch season one.   In any event, Brandon and Teresa are honoring the agreement.


----------



## buzzytoes

Brandon and Teresa should be granted sainthood.


----------



## Sassys

Haven't watched the last two episodes yet, but is Carly going to the wedding? I would hope not. I can see people from their family taking her picture and plastering it all over social media.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Haven't watched the last two episodes yet, but is Carly going to the wedding? I would hope not. I can see people from their family taking her picture and plastering it all over social media.



Oh, I think so, that is why they had their annual meeting with her on the wedding weekend.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> PICTURED: Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry receives butt implant surgery in Miami and gets her stomach and breasts done too
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...butt-implant-surgery-Miami.html#ixzz3xhZD2ZD2




Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry emerges from Miami Beach hotel in first sighting since Snapchatted plastic surgery

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tel-sighting-Snapchatted-plastic-surgery.html


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> Brandon and Teresa should be granted sainthood.


This.


----------



## TinksDelite

Sassys said:


> Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry emerges from Miami Beach hotel in first sighting since Snapchatted plastic surgery
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tel-sighting-Snapchatted-plastic-surgery.html



Yep.. I had the same Boppie pillow to sit on. The way she is hunched I'm thinking she had a TT too.

Edited.. NM she absolutely did have a TT; I see her drains....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catelynn looks all fluffy for her wedding. I would have slimmed down a bit

Even after all the facial procedures, Farrah still got that ugly cry


----------



## buzzytoes

So gross that they took a pic that included the drain! Yuck!


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry emerges from Miami Beach hotel in first sighting since Snapchatted plastic surgery
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tel-sighting-Snapchatted-plastic-surgery.html




I mean, I would've gotten surgery too if I had the $$$, her body looks like spongebob in the before pic


----------



## michie

pursegrl12 said:


> I mean, I would've gotten surgery too if I had the $$$, her body looks like spongebob in the before pic



She still needs to work on the face. And, let's not EVEN get started on that attitude. The other site has it right. She looks like Pearl from Spongebob.


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> She still needs to work on the face. And, let's not EVEN get started on that attitude. The other site has it right. She looks like Pearl from Spongebob.




Yes!! And the horrible tattoos!


----------



## pixiejenna

Eww I didn't even notice the drain. I don't understand why she even had the surgery. She's young enough that if she dieted and exercised she could have a great body. I know your body changes after kids, but I just feel like if you can't put in the time and energy to take care of your health having PS is a total waste of time and money. You will just end up back in square one because you won't bother with the up keep. If you can't put in the work you will not be able to keep the results. JMO. Also I'm not even convinced that she's done having kids, I can totally see her getting knocked up by her next guy. Which will void the work she just had done.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ I totally agree!! she's too lazy to work-out! I bet she tried it twice and expected immediate results... When that didn't happen she got surgery.... She won't change her lifestyle and will put the weight back on within a year!!


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Eww I didn't even notice the drain. I don't understand why she even had the surgery. She's young enough that if she dieted and exercised she could have a great body. I know your body changes after kids, but I just feel like if you can't put in the time and energy to take care of your health having PS is a total waste of time and money. You will just end up back in square one because you won't bother with the up keep. If you can't put in the work you will not be able to keep the results. JMO. Also I'm not even convinced that she's done having kids, I can totally see her getting knocked up by her next guy. Which will void the work she just had done.



Agree completely.   We never saw her trying to reshape her body through diet and exercise.  And at 25 or whatever she is, she'd have a lot of success.   

Wasn't she always very busy with her school work and her kids to have time for Javi, wasn't that last year's narrative.  No problem finding time for PS.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She had the surgery probably because it was free or deeply discounted.


----------



## labelwhore04

Was anyone else creeped out at the way Sophia was saying she "wanted a daddy." She didn't sound genuine or sad, more like she was demanding it like a new toy or something, and then her saying that she "wanted to die." So disturbing. There's something not right with that child. I actually get goosebumps when talks sometimes, she seems evil.


----------



## labelwhore04

slang said:


> Oh ok, that makes sense. They seem like such great people I was hoping they were able to grow their family!
> 
> I really do wonder about the concept of an open adoption. I thought it was more like sharing occasional pictures over the yrs and being able to get things like medical info if needed. Ty & Cate want them to stop their life and fly across the country to attend their high school graduation, wedding, meet baby Nova, Butch etc. It must be confusing for Carly?



It makes me uncomfortable the way Cate and Ty deal with Brandon and Theresa and Carly. They're always overstepping SO many boundaries. Sometimes i feel like Brandon and Theresa are just too nice to say no to them. I think it's weird that they have each others phone numbers and Cate+Ty expect them to fly out for their life events and interact with their entire family. They're like stalker-ish at this point. I still can't get over Tyler last season getting mad at them for not wanting him posting Carly on social media. Like you're not the parent! Brandon and Theresa are the parents not you! They have every right to make those kinds of decisions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> Was anyone else creeped out at the way Sophia was saying she "wanted a daddy." She didn't sound genuine or sad, more like she was demanding it like a new toy or something, and then her saying that she "wanted to die." So disturbing. There's something not right with that child. I actually get goosebumps when talks sometimes, she seems evil.



That child is just strange.

I also think it's weird how she calls him Daddy Derek.  Like that's her only father, so dropp the derek and just call him dad.  Now if Farrah marries (lord bless the soul of the man that does) she should maybe call him Daddy Tom (or whatever his name shall be).  Sophia looks just like Derek and his father, especially in the eyes.

That whole cemetery scene was just cringeworthy.  

Maci - she is a piece of work.  I agree with Ryan, did he have a specific time to bring Bentley home?  Also, I think Maci was lying about the text messages.  Because Ryan was about to pull out his phone and read the messages, she huffs off all upset.  That right there let me know, Maci has to be the one in charge.

Now I need Ryan to get his ish together - his own house, good job and be consistent with Bentley!


----------



## pixiejenna

I dont see anything wrong with sophia wanting a dad, thats normal. The way shes asking for one is thanks to her mom lol. Her saying that she wants to die so she can be with her dad is very  disturbingto hear.


----------



## coconutsboston

labelwhore04 said:


> It makes me uncomfortable the way Cate and Ty deal with Brandon and Theresa and Carly. They're always overstepping SO many boundaries. Sometimes i feel like Brandon and Theresa are just too nice to say no to them. I think it's weird that they have each others phone numbers and Cate+Ty expect them to fly out for their life events and interact with their entire family. They're like stalker-ish at this point. I still can't get over Tyler last season getting mad at them for not wanting him posting Carly on social media. Like you're not the parent! Brandon and Theresa are the parents not you! They have every right to make those kinds of decisions.


I agree with every last bit of this.  Cate and Ty can't make the delineation  of birth parents vs. adoptive parents. I'm sure if it were up to them, they would try to somehow weasel in and raise the two girls as sisters with different parents.


----------



## mcb100

I don't think that Cait & Tyler quite understand just how lucky they are to have Brandon & Theresa as Carly's adoptive parents....yes, it is an open adoption but most adoptive parents don't fly out to attend the graduation and also the wedding of the person who had that child.....they are not really expected to interact with your family (aka Butch), and attend all of your big events. I was under the impression that "open adoption" meant occasional pictures, maybe a letter once a year....and that's really it. I kind of get the vibe that Brandon & Theresa are uncomfortable kind of, like they feel like they have to say yes to Caitlyn & Tyler's demands because they don't want to make bad blood with anybody.


  Ryan reminds me of those fathers who are sh**ty fathers and then suddenly have an epiphany, and only THEN do they start to realize how hard it's going to be for people to gain respect for them. Also, I can definitely see Maci as being kind of controlling. She is a great mom but personally, I can see it going way to her head. Lol


    Farrah likes to make it seem like her and Derek were going to get married or something....I mean I definitely understand that it's a very tough thing losing somebody, especially the father of your child, but honestly, if he were really alive, I doubt that they would even still be together. She still had a bad attitude but let's be honest, during the first episode or two of 16 & Pregnant, Farrah was very different than she is today....(back then, she just seemed like a normal teenage girl with a bad attitude problem.)......I doubt Derek would stand by her and be extremely supportive of her decision to be a porn star. Like yeah, I'm totally sure this dude would be 100% supportive of you deciding to have a bunch of P.S. overnight and morphing your outer appearance into a totally different person. It's great when it happens, but a lot of people who went to prom together & dated during highschool, do not stay together. Also I don't understand why she doesn't just let Sophia call him Daddy. The "Daddy Derek" thing just seems phony and impersonal.


----------



## pixiejenna

mcb100 said:


> I don't think that Cait & Tyler quite understand just how lucky they are to have Brandon & Theresa as Carly's adoptive parents....yes, it is an open adoption but most adoptive parents don't fly out to attend the graduation and also the wedding of the person who had that child.....they are not really expected to interact with your family (aka Butch), and attend all of your big events. I was under the impression that "open adoption" meant occasional pictures, maybe a letter once a year....and that's really it. I kind of get the vibe that Brandon & Theresa are uncomfortable kind of, like they feel like they have to say yes to Caitlyn & Tyler's demands because they don't want to make bad blood with anybody.
> 
> 
> Ryan reminds me of those fathers who are sh**ty fathers and then suddenly have an epiphany, and only THEN do they start to realize how hard it's going to be for people to gain respect for them. Also, I can definitely see Maci as being kind of controlling. She is a great mom but personally, I can see it going way to her head. Lol
> 
> 
> Farrah likes to make it seem like her and Derek were going to get married or something....I mean I definitely understand that it's a very tough thing losing somebody, especially the father of your child, but honestly, if he were really alive, I doubt that they would even still be together. She still had a bad attitude but let's be honest, during the first episode or two of 16 & Pregnant, Farrah was very different than she is today....(back then, she just seemed like a normal teenage girl with a bad attitude problem.)......I doubt Derek would stand by her and be extremely supportive of her decision to be a porn star. Like yeah, I'm totally sure this dude would be 100% supportive of you deciding to have a bunch of P.S. overnight and morphing your outer appearance into a totally different person. It's great when it happens, but a lot of people who went to prom together & dated during highschool, do not stay together. Also I don't understand why she doesn't just let Sophia call him Daddy. The "Daddy Derek" thing just seems phony and impersonal.



Oooh that's a good point I never thought of but it is very possible that Tree and Brandon are so yielding to Kate and Ty because they don't want bad blood. If they don't give them what they want they could get a lot of bad attention via fans of teen mom. Heck even the kids are aware of the attention they get because of being on the show. 

Lol that's what I hate about Farrah talking about daddy Derrick, we know that they wouldn't be together if Derrick was still alive.


----------



## Sassys

I really have to fast forward when Sophia comes on the screen, that little girl really gives me the creeps. There is just something creepy about her.


----------



## coconutsboston

I think eventually Brandon and Teresa will put their foot down to those two - it has to be mentally exhausting to worry about stepping on their toes all the time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> I think eventually Brandon and Teresa will put their foot down to those two - it has to be mentally exhausting to worry about stepping on their toes all the time.



I was thinking they would put their foot down a long time ago.

Can you imagine being in the same place as Butch, knowing you don't want anything to do with him let alone have him meet your child.  That has to be stressful.

The whole family is mentally exhausting!


----------



## TC1

I feel like Brandon & Theresa agreed to the open adoption thinking and hoping that MTV, Catelynn & Tyler would all just drop the interaction with Carly after a little while. I mean, I'm sure you agree to all sorts of things when you want to adopt a baby...never thinking you'd have to jump through all these hoops your whole life.
Tyler & Catelynn need to let Carly go. With Nova looking identical to Carly...of course it's going to be hard...but they just need to let her be raised by her parents and let her grow up with Brandon, Theresa and their son/her brother.


----------



## TinksDelite

I wonder if the Brandon & Theresa's second adoption was open.. or did they learn from their mistakes?!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow what a mixed bag that eppy was. 

Cate & Ty's wedding was a lot nicer than I was expecting it to be. I was surprised to see both Amber and Maci there along with Kale from season two. I totally cringed when Butch introduced himself to Carley after he was told not too. I also cringed when Amber's creeper was bugging Maci's BF about marriage. 

I don't know if I really buy Amber wanting to flip houses and Maci's BF buying some clothing line as careers. It comes off like they are really digging for story lines for them to play out. I never heard Maci's BF once mention wanting his own t-shirt line let alone even wanting to work lol. He seemed pretty content as a bum if you ask me.

Going back and forth between the wedding to Farrah fighting with her mom was the rough part. It felt very bipolar to go from such a high to such a low. Sad to see Farrah and her mom stuck in their old ways. Farrah comes off as very spiteful in dealing with her mom. Seeing Sophia being upset about the fight is sad to watch. Yet in a weird way made me feel better about her, like she actually has a heart. But it's very obvious that this level of disfunction is the norm in her day to day life.

In the preview for next week what was going on with Amber/Gary? I couldn't understand what they were saying but it looked like he was served more legal stuff.


----------



## slang

^ I think what we saw in the preview with Amber& Gary was him telling her that her new BF has 7 kids


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci's wedding attire wasn't every appropriate.

The wedding was MUCH nicer than expected.  Farrah needs a slap or punch in the face.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> I really have to fast forward when Sophia comes on the screen, that little girl really gives me the creeps. There is just something creepy about her.



She looks like she belongs in horror movies (I know I'm bad)


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci's wedding attire wasn't every appropriate.
> 
> The wedding was MUCH nicer than expected.  Farrah needs a slap or punch in the face.




That wedding was way nicer, I expected a Walmart wedding HAHA

Farrah needs a straight beat down


----------



## michie

Maybe it's easy for me to say this because I don't have kids and I'm not disrespectful to my mom, but I would have to cut Farrah AND Sophia out of my life for sanity if I were Debra. 

Caitlyn and Tyler's wedding was nice. It was very touching, as well. 

What's the care tag like on a T-Shirt with a leather pocket? 

So, we're flipping houses now with no experience, education or foresight, huh? Chile, I guess...


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Maybe it's easy for me to say this because I don't have kids and I'm not disrespectful to my mom, but I would have to cut Farrah AND Sophia out of my life for sanity if I were Debra.
> 
> So, we're flipping houses now with no experience, education or foresight, huh? Chile, I guess...



Nah, I'm with you on Farrah AND Sophia.  I don't understand how Farrah talks to people, in particular her own mother.  Now granted their relationship isn't the best, but good grief!  She speaks with Michael the same as well.  She expects these people to drop everything for her, while she talks to them like pure garbage.

No comment on Amber and whatshisface flipping houses.  You can flip houses, but not pay child support?  Oh ok...  I see....  And you wanna flip houses, but you rent your home.  Makes ZERO sense


----------



## michie

I don't mince my words and I understand Farrah is her child, her family. She didn't ask for Debra, but if Debra's best efforts produced Farrah, she needs to wash her hands of this mess. If there was no effort at all that produced Farrah, I guess there's nothing to lose and she needs to wash her hands of this mess. Either way, IMO, the b-itch ain't worth it. Sophia is supposed to be a "bonus". That's what grandkids are. Yet, this heathen is walking around poking her tongue at her grandmother while her mother chastises her grandmother like she's a six year old. Farrah's feeling for her mother have been transferred to her child and while the general consensus says, "She's a baby...", kcuf that! That woman owes her nothing! You can't treat a person like crap and pull the family card! I really feel sorry for Debra and Michael because I'm guessing they put up with this because of money and Farrah is making them pay oh so dearly for it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she couldn't be Iyanla's daughter!  NOT on MY watch!


----------



## beekmanhill

Farrah's parents seemed to be reasonably well off when the show started.   They had a nice house, and I think the mother owned the house across the street that Farrah moved into at one point when she couldn't make it on her own, but couldn't get along with them.   That house was nice too.  So Deb must have had a decent job.  What happened.  Is she depending on Farrah now?   Sad situation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Farrah's parents seemed to be reasonably well off when the show started.   They had a nice house, and I think the mother owned the house across the street that Farrah moved into at one point when she couldn't make it on her own, but couldn't get along with them.   That house was nice too.  So Deb must have had a decent job.  What happened.  Is she depending on Farrah now?   Sad situation.



they divorced and I recall her mom moving for a job.  that job didn't work out though.


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> That wedding was way nicer, I expected a Walmart wedding HAHA
> 
> Farrah needs a straight beat down


 
Would have been a Wal Mart wedding if they had to pay for it. MTV paid for this so...they could step it up


----------



## pursegrl12

omg, butch introducing himself to icarly!!!! i legit thought body guards were about to come and whisk him away!!  LOL  The wedding was nice and now caitlyn is officially a beard. 

wtf was maci wearing to the wedding?!?! it looked like an oversized shirt and not at all appropriate wedding attire.

what was with tyler's sister's speech pretty much calling out butch in front of the entire wedding?? I felt bad for him.

house flipping randomness.....buying a tshirt line randomness

farrah is still a witch. I still can't believe someone hasn't drop kicked that ***** yet.


----------



## michie

Tyler's Best Woman, tho...she was manlier than he was.


----------



## pursegrl12

michie said:


> Tyler's Best Woman, tho...she was manlier than he was.



omg, yes!!! haha, i was dying!!


----------



## jayne01

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci's wedding attire wasn't every appropriate.
> 
> The wedding was MUCH nicer than expected.  Farrah needs a slap or punch in the face.







pursegrl12 said:


> omg, butch introducing himself to icarly!!!! i legit thought body guards were about to come and whisk him away!!  LOL  The wedding was nice and now caitlyn is officially a beard.
> 
> wtf was maci wearing to the wedding?!?! it looked like an oversized shirt and not at all appropriate wedding attire.
> 
> what was with tyler's sister's speech pretty much calling out butch in front of the entire wedding?? I felt bad for him.
> 
> house flipping randomness.....buying a tshirt line randomness
> 
> farrah is still a witch. I still can't believe someone hasn't drop kicked that ***** yet.




OMG Maci's outfit for the wedding was TERRIBLE!! Totally inappropriate for a wedding, and there's no excuse for her thinking it was ok.

Did anyone else think April's body was looking great in that dress?? I was shocked when they first showed her...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yes, April looked great.  Then she messed it ALL up with that cigarette in her hand


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes, April looked great.  Then she messed it ALL up with that cigarette in her hand




Lol...she got new teef or got them whitened...they looked good.


----------



## michie

I was kinda disappointed that April wasn't placing Cait's veil on her. Instead, Treesa (lol) was in there doing it.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> Maci's wedding attire wasn't every appropriate.
> 
> The wedding was MUCH nicer than expected.  Farrah needs a slap or punch in the face.






ITA Maci looked really bad, it's a wedding that your being filmed at you'd think she'd put more effort into looking nicer. She looks like she's going to a BBQ not a wedding.




michie said:


> Maybe it's easy for me to say this because I don't have kids and I'm not disrespectful to my mom, but I would have to cut Farrah AND Sophia out of my life for sanity if I were Debra.
> 
> Caitlyn and Tyler's wedding was nice. It was very touching, as well.
> 
> What's the care tag like on a T-Shirt with a leather pocket?
> 
> So, we're flipping houses now with no experience, education or foresight, huh? Chile, I guess...



They are enablers they can't live without each other they don't have a lot else going on. They live off of the drama, if they didn't have it they might implode. Where as a sane rational person would cut their losses to them it's like a merry go round of disfunction they don't want to get off.






DC-Cutie said:


> Nah, I'm with you on Farrah AND Sophia.  I don't understand how Farrah talks to people, in particular her own mother.  Now granted their relationship isn't the best, but good grief!  She speaks with Michael the same as well.  She expects these people to drop everything for her, while she talks to them like pure garbage.
> 
> No comment on Amber and whatshisface flipping houses.  You can flip houses, but not pay child support?  Oh ok...  I see....  And you wanna flip houses, but you rent your home.  Makes ZERO sense



LOL of course the creeper can flip houses while not paying child support. It's not like he's using any of his own money, it's all Amber's.


----------



## laurineg1

Farrah is mentally disturbed..she just rants and makes no sense at all when she's talking...and Sophia, who used to be so sweet and adorable, has turned into a very scary, devil-like little girl.  They both need serious help.


----------



## Sassys

I am surprised they allowed people to have their phones at the wedding. They blurred out Carly's face, but there was a girl filming on her camera phone the dance with Tyler. How is that protecting Carly's privacy?


----------



## TC1

Maci front and center in that pic with her stick legs and awful outfit....should have been Tyler in front with Catelynn. Geez.
That was the adoption counselor there in the black dress watching Carly though right?...when Butch came up to her...and she started leading Carly away. Must be so confusing for Carly at times. Poor kid.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> Maci front and center in that pic with her stick legs and awful outfit....should have been Tyler in front with Catelynn. Geez.
> *That was the adoption counselor there in the black dress watching Carly though right?*...when Butch came up to her...and she started leading Carly away. Must be so confusing for Carly at times. Poor kid.



I didn't pick up on that, I was holding my breath hoping Butch didn't introduce himself as her Grandfather. Good eye for catching that!


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw Carly being lead away I didn't know that it was a adoption consular I was wondering who that was. While people were allowed to have their phones they had to sign some sort of confidentiality agreement, MTV wouldn't allow anyone in attendance to release anything that would be a spoiler without serious legal repercussions. Since Tree and Brandon are her legal parents they get the final say in her so if they are willing to let her go with the stipulation of her privacy they will comply because it's a great SL and TV gold. Since MTV is the mouth that feeds them it's unlikely that anyone in attendance would violate the terms of the CA.


----------



## beekmanhill

It was a nice wedding.   Have we seen Tyler's Best Woman before?  That was a shocker.  

Maci is painfully scary thin.  So I guess Maci is going to fund the website development and the initial inventory, etc.  of the tshirts.  So glad Maci was able to fulfill bf's lifelong dream.  

Amber seems to have matured a lot this year.  HEr anger has really abated.  Still don't get what she is doing with this guy though.  Do either one of them have abilities re house repair, construction, etc?  That's the only way to make money flipping houses.  If you hire contractors for everything, you won't get your money back.  Didn't know there was a place in this country you could buy a house for $20K.  

So was that Deb's original house in Omaha?   I guess she kept it when she moved to Seattle or whereever.   That was a nice house.  The Farrah family  are all so dysfunctional I cannot stand listening to them.  Why did Farrah ask Deb to care for Sophia when she was "on business in the UK" to begin with.  Did she think Deb's personality was suddenly going to change?


----------



## MKB0925

I just finished binge watching the episodes. Wow...Farrah is such a vile person! And that Sophia...no words for her! I think she is so evil and deranged because Farrah shows no discretion at all in talking about topics that kid should not hear. She probably confides in her.

Cate and Tyler's wedding was very nice.  Although I saw pics of her and she looked a lot thinner...did she gain all her weight back? I do hope Butch stays on track and remains sober.


----------



## MKB0925

Matt is still such a creeper and I agree Maci's dress or whatever that was, looked horrible!


----------



## labelwhore04

I finally caught up on the last episode. The wedding was so nice, surprisingly, and Tylers vows, wow! Despite the fact that i still think he's gay, it's obvious he has a real love for Caitlyn. It may not be a sexual and passionate love, but they've been through so much together. I have no doubt he really loves her. It was a really touching wedding altogether. I almost cried when Carly was up there dancing with them and Nova, that was so amazing. They're so lucky to have Brandon and Theresa, they're seriously the best people. They couldn't ask for a better arrangement. But it was really uncalled for and awkward when Tylers sister called out Butch for being a terrible father, was that really necessary at that moment? And don't even get me started on Macis dress, so inappropriate.

Farrah is as vile as ever. When she was describing her mom's "behaviour" at the therapy session, she was basically describing herself. She is so delusional. Also when Sophia was covering her ears when Farrah was yelling at Deborah, its the first time i actually viewed Sophia as a poor little child as opposed to a devil child. When she said she didn't like to hear her Grandma cry i felt really sad. That was the most human and genuine i've ever seen her act. It reminded me that Sophia really is the victim in all this and her behaviour is the result of her upbringing and surroundings.


----------



## Jeneen

My favorite moment from this season so far was when Tyler walked into the strip club, clapped his hands, and said in a really high pitched voice, "Heyyyyyy Laaaadiessss!"


I was like Girl calm down.


----------



## pursegrl12

Jeneen said:


> My favorite moment from this season so far was when Tyler walked into the strip club, clapped his hands, and said in a really high pitched voice, "Heyyyyyy Laaaadiessss!"
> 
> 
> I was like Girl calm down.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it's like he googled how to act in a strip club....cos ya know that's the last place he wanted to be!


----------



## Sassys

Jeneen said:


> My favorite moment from this season so far was when Tyler walked into the strip club, clapped his hands, and said in a really high pitched voice, "Heyyyyyy Laaaadiessss!"
> 
> 
> I was like Girl calm down.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## pursegrl12

Ahahahaga!!!! Amber and the 7 kids scene was awesome and hilarious!!!

Gary-1
Amber-0

Boyfriend didn't say a word either!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

Omg....now Tyler's rollerblading?!? I can't.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Omg...I have NO words for Farrah's behavior! Does she not watch these episodes and see that it's disgusting??!

Is there any truth to Matt having that many kids?


Also, what do Tyler and Caitlyn do that's so exhausting that they have to have her mom watch Nova multiple times a week. I get that being a new parent could be exhausting, but neither of them have jobs...


----------



## DC-Cutie

All I know is courts don't dish out child support orders without confirmation of paternity or adoption papers!  Ya'll see how quiet and upset he got.  A hit dog will holler and that fool was barking up a storm!  

In some states if there is outstanding child support owed, the new spouse can also be made to pay.  So Amber better not marry Matt or else she will be broke!


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is courts don't dish out child support orders without confirmation of paternity or adoption papers!  *Ya'll see how quiet and upset he got.  A hit dog will holler and that fool was barking up a storm!  *
> 
> In some states if there is outstanding child support owed, the new spouse can also be made to pay.  So Amber better not marry Matt or else she will be broke!



oh, he knew he'd been caught!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Maci is a user.  She put on her sob story to get Ryan's mom to watch HER baby, AGAIN!


----------



## slang

Please don't tell me that Maci was going to a wedding wearing what she had on when she sucked Ryan's Mum into watching her baby.
It seemed like she was leaving their house & going straight to that wedding...doesn't she own a dress or anything appropriate for a wedding?


----------



## beekmanhill

I wondered if Maci's mother went to Bentleys birthday party.  I didn't see her.  So what is that story?  Ryan looks as if he gained 20 pounds and is suddenly a lot more interested in Bentley.  another puzzle.

As for Catelyn and Tyler, that was weird.  With all the counseling they've had, it seems Tylet doesn't do any of the child care?  Why would April have to care for Nova two nights a week?  Oh yeah, Tyler, be a writer, it's easy.........my gosh for 7 years he has done nothing.  Carly would have been a mess if she stayed with hem; April wasn't sober at the time, was she?  

As for Matt, I'd like to know what the truth is.  And if neither one knows how to install a doorknob, good luck with flipping houses.  

Farrah, nuts as usual.

The show was really interesting this week.


----------



## DC-Cutie

April takes the baby because Catelynn is 'tired'. Now, from what you ask?  Hell if I know. Neither of the go to school or work. They have no excuses not to be hands on.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> April takes the baby because Catelynn is 'tired'. Now, from what you ask?  Hell if I know. Neither of the go to school or work. They have no excuses not to be hands on.



I wonder if she did have PPD, or if she is just a lazy slob.  Both of them have shown no ambition for 7 years.  April smokes and has not been reliable in the past.  They trust her. Now?  I think Caitlyn and Tyler had these romantic notions of having a baby with no idea of what it entails.  Baby is usually wearing a diaper, no clothes, reminds me of when Leah was a baby and Amber sprawled on the couch all day.  

Tyler probably has some MTV arranged book in his future, so it looked good for him to say he wants to be a writer.  I've never seen any of them reading a book.  He thinks this TV gig will go on forever, and maybe it will.  He doesn't want to be in a rut, what a joke, he is in the biggest rut I've ever seen.


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> *Maci is a user.  She put on her sob story to get Ryan's mom to watch HER baby, AGAIN!*



THIS! OMG, And, I'm glad Ryan called that ish! She slid that baby right up in there, just as planned (I'm sure). 



slang said:


> Please don't tell me that Maci was going to a wedding wearing what she had on when she sucked Ryan's Mum into watching her baby.
> It seemed like she was leaving their house & going straight to that wedding...doesn't she own a dress or anything appropriate for a wedding?



For someone who was not sure what she was going to do with her child, she obviously had no plans of going right back home and getting dressed. She had the bottles and everything she needed right there to give to Jen and roll out lol


----------



## michie

Maci still wants Ryan, but she'll take anyone else to ease that, it seems. She was looking mighty moist () when she saw Ryan being hands on with Jayde and Bentley.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I wonder if she did have PPD, or if she is just a lazy slob.  Both of them have shown no ambition for 7 years.  April smokes and has not been reliable in the past.  They trust her. Now?  I think Caitlyn and Tyler had these romantic notions of having a baby with no idea of what it entails.  Baby is usually wearing a diaper, no clothes, reminds me of when Leah was a baby and Amber sprawled on the couch all day.
> 
> Tyler probably has some MTV arranged book in his future, so it looked good for him to say he wants to be a writer.  I've never seen any of them reading a book.  He thinks this TV gig will go on forever, and maybe it will.  He doesn't want to be in a rut, what a joke, he is in the biggest rut I've ever seen.



I think it's laziness, for both of them,

Every season both of them were either going to school or.... going to school .  Yet, they never made it to even register.  

Tyler worked for a while, but I don't think Catelynn has ever worked.

I still believe they wanted a baby to fill the void of Carly - bad move.  Now they are faced with the reality of actually raising a child and can't even seem to muster up the energy to do that.


----------



## michie

All of these kids ('cause that's where their minds are) are stunted and they are all in love with the ideas of what they think their perfect life is. 

Catelyn and Tyler definitely wanted to have their own "at-home" Carly, IMO. Yet, they never made 1 single move to better their lives or prepare for the future (education). I got the impression that they both wanted to just blurt out to Tyler's mom (what did she see in Butch???) that their career is MTV. SMH. Tyler, instead, said that he basically has no desire to do anything. They both seem depressed...and lazy. JMO. 

I was skeeved the hell out at Maci and Taylor allowing those 2 big a$$ dogs free reign on the bed. C'mon, man!!! Y'all have a new baby and got another dog, too?? WHYYYYY????

Amber needs to cut her losses with Matt. 

Farrah is just...forget the heat, she would make Hell "hell".


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> All of these kids ('cause that's where their minds are) are stunted and they are all in love with the ideas of what they think their perfect life is.
> 
> Catelyn and Tyler definitely wanted to have their own "at-home" Carly, IMO. Yet, they never made 1 single move to better their lives or prepare for the future (education). I got the impression that they both wanted to just blurt out to Tyler's mom (what did she see in Butch???) that their career is MTV. SMH. Tyler, instead, said that he basically has no desire to do anything. They both seem depressed...and lazy. JMO.
> 
> I was skeeved the hell out at Maci and Taylor allowing those 2 big a$$ dogs free reign on the bed. C'mon, man!!! Y'all have a new baby and got another dog, too?? WHYYYYY????
> 
> Amber needs to cut her losses with Matt.
> 
> Farrah is just...forget the heat, she would make Hell "hell".



I guess I agree, because what do Tyler and Cait do on their "breaks" from Nova.  Nothing except lay around and play video games.    I've never heard of anyone giving their baby away two to three nights a week.  Most people don't want to; they want every minute with their baby.  And if Cait is tired, well they have the luxury of Cait taking a nap because Tyler is there, or is he?  Hmmmmmmmm.   It really bugged me when Tyler's mother stated that Cait would be a SAHM, and you could see the smug look on Cait's face knowing no one will ask her anymore what she plans to do with her life.  A little gym time wouldn't hurt; it might pick up her energy level too.    

I was annoyed about the dogs.   

On the aftershow, it shows a preview of Farrah hitting a producer.   Drama to come.   She should have been fired on the spot.


----------



## michie

OH! How could I forget??? Matt telling the crew to "get the hell out of my house". Now, what exactly is he contributing to the house if he's being introduced as "my fiancé" when the realtor asked what they did for a living? After all that, Amber still seemed to want to hang in there. Girl, just go!


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> OH! How could I forget??? Matt telling the crew to "get the hell out of my house". Now, what exactly is he contributing to the house if he's being introduced as "my fiancé" when the realtor asked what they did for a living? After all that, Amber still seemed to want to hang in there. Girl, just go!



I pray she doesn't marry him.   Doesn't the financial mess he is in give her some clue?  And the fact that he doesn't see his children, apparently ANY of them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I do believe Farrah should have been fired as well.  Because I guarantee you if one of the producers put their hands on her, they would be GONE!!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I do believe Farrah should have been fired as well.  Because I guarantee you if one of the producers put their hands on her, they would be GONE!!!!



And I don't think they really need her.   Her S/L is always the same, and the other OG's have stepped up this year.  

Oh yeah, she'd be at her lawyer in a minute, suing for physical and psychological damage.


----------



## TC1

Catelynn sits on the couch all day picking and biting at her fingernails...so she needs a "break"...ok. She complained that they didn't want to keep Carly and have her raised how they were...yet..April watches Nova 2/3 times a week and they let Butch watch her while they went to therapy. You know the producers probably said "dig out those rollerblades & bike for this scene..we need to show you doing something other than sitting on the couch scrolling IG"


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> All I know is courts don't dish out child support orders without confirmation of paternity or adoption papers!  Ya'll see how quiet and upset he got.  A hit dog will holler and that fool was barking up a storm!
> 
> *In some states if there is outstanding child support owed, the new spouse can also be made to pay. * So Amber better not marry Matt or else she will be broke!



Yep, happened to someone I know. She and her husband are trying to get full custody of his son, so they don't have to pay child support to the ex.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Catelynn sits on the couch all day picking and biting at her fingernails...so she needs a "break"...ok. She complained that they didn't want to keep Carly and have her raised how they were...yet..April watches Nova 2/3 times a week and they let Butch watch her while they went to therapy. You know the producers probably said "dig out those rollerblades & bike for this scene..we need to show you doing something other than sitting on the couch scrolling IG"



I thought she was going to chew her knuckes off!  Sorry, but Catelynn looked so sloppy at the therapists office.  I mean, laying there like she was at home on her couch, still biting her fingernails


----------



## labelwhore04

Catelynn is gross, sorry. She always looks so sloppy and like she hasn't showered in weeks. What exactly does she do that makes her so "tired"? She doesn't work, go to school or even exercise.


----------



## TC1

^^ The only working out I saw was her thumb scrolling Instagram at the therapy session.


----------



## MKB0925

So I found this online about Matt's 7 kids...not sure if it is true or not. Based on his initial reaction...I think he has more than 2. http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...-fiance-matt-baier-7-kids-ex-wives-grandkids/


----------



## MKB0925

labelwhore04 said:


> Catelynn is gross, sorry. She always looks so sloppy and like she hasn't showered in weeks. What exactly does she do that makes her so "tired"? She doesn't work, go to school or even exercise.




She is a mess and I liked her opening line..."Since getting married we are having a hard time adjusting to life" like they did anything before marriage besides sit on the couch and peruse IG.&#128580;


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg Maci using Ryans mom to babysit Jayde to go to a wedding on her moms side?!? Really your going to a event where you will be surounded by family and not a one of them can help you? She is really disgusting, she uses his family whenever it's convenient for her and then dumps them whenever she doesn't feel like dealing. Maci is a total control freak the second she doesn't feel like she's in control she's ready to peace out. ITA with the other poster who said you could tell her panties were getting wet when she was watching Ryan with Bentley. She's definitely not over Ryan and I doubt she ever will be.

Farrah fighting with both her mom and dad is exhausting to watch. Am I the only one I'm amused that both of her parents decided behind her back that they were going to share the responsibility of watching Sophia? She should be happy that anyone wants to watch her devil spawn.

Both Caitlin and Tyler are completely lost when it comes to what to do with themselves in life. I appreciate Tyler is mom coming down on him for the fact that he's basically done nothing with his life in the past 7 years other than this TV show. However all this talk about him writing felt like a shameless plug for whatever book he's obviously coming out with this year. I don't really think Caitlin has postpartum depression but if she does that sucks. I think she's just overwhelmed with being a new mom which is hard for anyone and Tyler obviously isn't doing his part in picking up the slack and helping her out anywhere near as much as he should be. Which makes it even more confusing as to what the hell they do all freaking day is Caitlin's mom is watching Nova 2-3 days a week. 

I felt bad for Amber in this episode. She was clearly very blind sighted at a fact about her fiance has an additional five kids of which she didn't know of. The sad part is I honestly don't see her leaving him because of this. Gary did this in front of the cameras for a reason he wanted to out her fiance for the dbag that he is. He should have addressed this behind the scenes but his lawyer give him a loaded gun full of ammo and he couldn't resist. If he genuinely cared for Amber's well-being he would have done this in private. I also think he did it this way because he was hoping to provoke a bad response from Amber and have it on film for him to use as ammo for their new custody battle. If Amber actually does go through with the wedding I hope to god she has an ironclad prenup in place.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Farrah looked surprisingly decent and normal during the first half of the episode when she was makeup-less talking to her mom on the phone and then to her dad outside.  I was kind of bizarre to see that she can still look less alien-like.


----------



## mcb100

It doesn't really bother me that Cait doesn't work out...sure it's the best thing for your health, but are most of really exercising as much as we should be? I know I'm not. The thing that bothers me like others have stated here, is that they don't seem to do much of anything at all....Sure Caitlyn might be content with being a stay at home mom (even though she could really work part time with all the help she is getting from April & Butch.), but what is Tyler gonna be a stay at home dad *while *Caitlyn is being a stay at home mom? One of Nova's parents has to do something with themselves! LOL.


----------



## beekmanhill

MKB0925 said:


> So I found this online about Matt's 7 kids...not sure if it is true or not. Based on his initial reaction...I think he has more than 2. http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...-fiance-matt-baier-7-kids-ex-wives-grandkids/



I feel sorry for Amber.  She had a tough life, and finally seems to be getting it together.  How did she get stuck with this controlling loser?   She is another one, like Cait, who could be doing more with her life, like taking classes, exercising, doing SOMETHING.   She seems very isolated, and that's part of why she is so susceptible to a con artist like Matt.  

I only hope she comes to her senses before the wedding day.  He'll rob her blind, and she won't even know what is happening until her money is gone.  It will all be supposedly done for her benefit though, like buying the house they are flipping.  Why do I guess that that money (Amber's money) is already down the drain.    

As for Cait, maybe she could take the extra time she has to take nutrition and basic cooking classes so at least Nova could eat a healthy diet.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

mundodabolsa said:


> Farrah looked surprisingly decent and normal during the first half of the episode when she was makeup-less talking to her mom on the phone and then to her dad outside.  I was kind of bizarre to see that she can still look less alien-like.




I thought the same thing, she looked really good and normal.  I just wonder if Farrah has any sort of insight on what the consequences and karma will be for turning your daughter against her grandparents?  I just think she is going to be in for a huge wake up call the minute that little Sophia turns 18....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can I please ask Deb to stop calling Farrah and Sophia 'baby'....


----------



## slang

Do I have this right? 
Amber "met" Matt on twitter, he is 20 yrs older than her, he was a recovering drug addict, has been in and out of jail on numerous offences over 20 yrs, has no job, no money, has at least 7 kids (some reports say he has 8), lied to her about 5 of the 7 kids, is currently being sued for child support for 5 kids, moved into her house within a month, lives off of her reality show income and is now starting a business with her flipping houses (which she finances)
I see she is on twitter calling him "a catch", hmmm OK!


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> Can I please ask Deb to stop calling Farrah and Sophia 'baby'....




THIS! Grates on my nerves to no end!


----------



## MKB0925

slang said:


> Do I have this right?
> 
> Amber "met" Matt on twitter, he is 20 yrs older than her, he was a recovering drug addict, has been in and out of jail on numerous offences over 20 yrs, has no job, no money, has at least 7 kids (some reports say he has 8), lied to her about 5 of the 7 kids, is currently being sued for child support for 5 kids, moved into her house within a month, lives off of her reality show income and is now starting a business with her flipping houses (which she finances)
> 
> I see she is on twitter calling him "a catch", hmmm OK!




You are 100% correct! [emoji57]


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Can I please ask Deb to stop calling Farrah and Sophia 'baby'....



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't stand that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Do I have this right?
> Amber "met" Matt on twitter, he is 20 yrs older than her, he was a recovering drug addict, has been in and out of jail on numerous offences over 20 yrs, has no job, no money, has at least 7 kids (some reports say he has 8), lied to her about 5 of the 7 kids, is currently being sued for child support for 5 kids, moved into her house within a month, lives off of her reality show income and is now starting a business with her flipping houses (which she finances)
> I see she is on twitter calling him "a catch", hmmm OK!



I believe Amber lost her father right when she got out of jail.  She was just looking for someone/something...  she found it alright...  Poor girl.


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Do I have this right?
> Amber "met" Matt on twitter, he is 20 yrs older than her, he was a recovering drug addict, has been in and out of jail on numerous offences over 20 yrs, has no job, no money, has at least 7 kids (some reports say he has 8), lied to her about 5 of the 7 kids, is currently being sued for child support for 5 kids, moved into her house within a month, lives off of her reality show income and is now starting a business with her flipping houses (which she finances)
> I see she is on twitter calling him "a catch", hmmm OK!



My neighbor who is a producer on reality tv was over my house last night, and she mentioned that "guest stars" on reality tv get paid. You can negotiate how much you get. Since Matt is a main point/character in Amber's life, he is definitely getting a check as well. She also said, some people are smarter than others on how much they can get. On her shows, she is the one who you would negotiate with.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> My neighbor who is a producer on reality tv was over my house last night, and she mentioned that "guest stars" on reality tv get paid. You can negotiate how much you get. Since Matt is a main point/character in Amber's life, he is definitely getting a check as well. She also said, some people are smarter than others on how much they can get. On her shows, she is the one who you would negotiate with.



That explains why he would want to hook up with her but not why she'd want to be with him? 
A dead beat Dad with 8 kids with 6 different Mothers and he LIED to her about it and she's calling him a CATCH! Ha!


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> That explains why he would want to hook up with her but not why she'd want to be with him?
> A dead beat Dad with 8 kids with 6 different Mothers and he LIED to her about it and she's calling him a CATCH! Ha!



LOL. I can't explain half the men these reality tv women pick. If I could I wouldn't be able to function.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Can I please ask Deb to stop calling Farrah and Sophia 'baby'....


 
Everytime I hear her call Farrah "baby" or Sophia "baby goo" I want to claw her freakin eyes out.


----------



## mundodabolsa

slang said:


> That explains why he would want to hook up with her but not *why she'd want to be with him? *
> A dead beat Dad with 8 kids with 6 different Mothers and he LIED to her about it and she's calling him a CATCH! Ha!



Because he's a male who claims to love her.  That's pretty much all it takes.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> Because he's a male who claims to love her.  That's pretty much all it takes.



:lolots: And cheap ugly engagement rings.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> :lolots: And cheap ugly engagement rings.



That the girl has to pay for herself.


----------



## labelwhore04

Amber is so desperate and pathetic. The fact that she's engaged to this loser and keeps him around her daughter is disturbing. No wonder she doesn't have custody of Leah


----------



## beekmanhill

Amber did win 50/50 custody in December.  I feel sorry for Leah, dealing with volatile el-creep-o. 

http://okmagazine.com/photos/amber-...eah-against-ex-gary-shirley/photo/1001364133/


----------



## Megs

I kinda can't get over Cait and Tyler. I am sure it's exhausting, but I truly have never heard of anyone with a baby that just left it to sleep over at grandma's house 2-3 times a week. It wasn't just watching her for a few hours, it was overnight. 

Plus, neither of them work! Even if they had jobs I'd be a bit more understanding but they don't do anything besides sit on the couch, talk about maybe writing multiple books, and go on rollerskates that looked so awkward.


----------



## pixiejenna

The more I think about Amber the sadder I feel for her. The fact that she thinks Matt is a catch just shows how messed up she is. This is absolutely a case of her settling for someone just because he gives her attention. He tells her what she wants to hear and she's buying it because she thinks no one else will.  I'm sure I'm probably in the minority here but I am glad she got 50/50 custody of Leah. I think it's a good thing for her that might help motivate her to do more with her life. Having to play to Gray's whims isn't right. She may not be a perfect mom let's be real every mom makes mistakes. I don't however like the idea of Leah spending more time around the creeper. At least Amber didn't push the issue when Leah wanted to go back home because of the creeper and force her to stay. Hopefully she'll continue that approach now that she has the right to more time with her.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> The more I think about Amber the sadder I feel for her. The fact that she thinks Matt is a catch just shows how messed up she is. This is absolutely a case of her settling for someone just because he gives her attention. He tells her what she wants to hear and she's buying it because she thinks no one else will.  I'm sure I'm probably in the minority here but I am glad she got 50/50 custody of Leah. I think it's a good thing for her that might help motivate her to do more with her life. Having to play to Gray's whims isn't right. She may not be a perfect mom let's be real every mom makes mistakes. I don't however like the idea of Leah spending more time around the creeper. At least Amber didn't push the issue when Leah wanted to go back home because of the creeper and force her to stay. Hopefully she'll continue that approach now that she has the right to more time with her.



What is the point of spending time with her; when Leah said she sleeps all day and doesn't interact with her?


----------



## slang

pixiejenna said:


> The more I think about Amber the sadder I feel for her. The fact that she thinks Matt is a catch just shows how messed up she is. This is absolutely a case of her settling for someone just because he gives her attention. He tells her what she wants to hear and she's buying it because she thinks no one else will.  I'm sure I'm probably in the minority here but I am glad she got 50/50 custody of Leah. I think it's a good thing for her that might help motivate her to do more with her life. *Having to play to Gray's whims isn't right*. She may not be a perfect mom let's be real every mom makes mistakes. I don't however like the idea of Leah spending more time around the creeper. At least Amber didn't push the issue when Leah wanted to go back home because of the creeper and force her to stay. Hopefully she'll continue that approach now that she has the right to more time with her.



Leah seems like a good kid and thats all down to Gary! She should have to play to Gary's whims, he was raising a great kid while she was in jail for 2 years and rehab.
As far as Matt, I'm creeped out knowing he is around her 50% of the time and the fact he called Gary a "phone bastard" in the car in front of Leah last episode was horrible. Gary raised her solely for 2yrs and deserves more respect than that, but I guess Matt wouldn't know about that being a dead beat Dad x7!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I knew I would get flamed for that but I still believe it's good for Amber. Even though Leah said Amber doesn't do anything with her and sleeps a lot that alone doesn't make her a bad parent. Amber has some issues mentally, she's said that she's bipolar but she really comes off to me as someone who's depressed. Having more time with her daughter is a good thing for her mental health and it's good for Leah too because regardless of her past she will always be Leahs mom. Getting more time with her daughter can help motivate her to do more with her life. 

I think Leah is a great kid and while I do give Gary a lot of credit for it, but Leah gets credit for it too. I don't believe just because Amber effed up in the past should mean that she should have to spend the rest of her life accommodating to Garys whims. As much as she was very much in the wrong Gary isn't perfect either. He really enjoys pushing her buttons. I totally believe that he ambushed Amber on camera about the whole Matt thing because he was hoping to set her off and get it filmed. If he succeeded it would mean that he wouldn't loose full custody of Leah. He seemed too pleased to find out that information about Matt, you could just see the wheels in his head turning. He enjoys being in control of the situation and if Amber gets partial custody of Leah he looses. If he was genuinely concerned about Amber he would have addressed this with her off camera. He wanted to stir the pot he just didn't get the result he was hoping for.

I also don't like the idea of Matt spending more time around Leah, he's bad news no matter how you cut it.  His language around her was inappropriate during the confrontation.


----------



## mcb100

I don't know how Matt would think that this news would just never come out....if it was gonna be on reality TV, it would've looked better on his part if he told Amber in person about his seven kids. Unless, of course, he waited for people to dig up the news because he knows its good ratings...I mean, who knows? 


I'm glad that Tyler's mom is finally catching on that a couple years of doing nothing with his life has been too long, and that aside from his marriage and family life, his career life (or lack thereof), really isn't going anywhere. He isn't working a job, (like normal people who don't go to school do, they work) like she pointed out. He has like zero aspirations. Writing a book is not exactly easy unless he's planning on hiring a ghost writer. He has no direction or focus and I love how we see him "working on his book" for like 5 minutes LOL. He probably sits at that laptop for 20 minutes a day and plays on facebook, making it appear like he is "working on his two books" lol. I mean, it takes some people a long time to find their way in life but this has been going on for years now....it's time to pick something, or pick a major and stick to it.


Caitlyn I don't have many different things to say about her but I do feel bad for her PPD with Nova. She wants to be a stay at home mom. She is capable of working part time, and quite simply, I just think she's lazy and that's part of why she's choosing the "stay at home path" so she does not have to go to school. I mean if the girl truly wants to be a stay at mom then I respect that, I'm sure there's many stay at home moms on this forum and it is not easy work to be a stay at home mom, but with Caitlyn I feel like it partly comes out of laziness and lack of ambition....Kind of like "I don't know what I want to do in life, and I don't want to figure it out right now so I'm just going to say that raising my baby will be my forever career."


 Just my thoughts. Also, MTV checks may not last for forever so one of them is going to have to do something with themselves, like Tyler's mom kind of pointed out. If Caitlyn wants to be a stay at home mom *and *Tyler wants to be a stay at home dad, then there is going to be zero earned income coming in....which isn't good, even if you do get MTV checks. One of them will have to get a job, eventually....


----------



## coconutsboston

debbiesdaughter said:


> I thought the same thing, she looked really good and normal.  I just wonder if Farrah has any sort of insight on what the consequences and karma will be for turning your daughter against her grandparents?  I just think she is going to be in for a huge wake up call the minute that little Sophia turns 18....


No, Farrah is a sociopath.  Actually, that wouldn't be right because she's not charming and can't turn it on when she needs to - she's just a miserable a-hole.  I want to see someone smack her into next week.  I know her parents want to see their grandkid, but it would really serve her right if they just cut her off. 

I need creepy Sophia to stop crawling across the bed because it gives me nightmares.


----------



## coconutsboston

Just what in the fresh hell was Maci wearing to the wedding?


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> Just what in the fresh hell was Maci wearing to the wedding?



We are still trying to figure that out


----------



## pixiejenna

coconutsboston said:


> Just what in the fresh hell was Maci wearing to the wedding?



A dress you'd wear to a BBQ.


----------



## mcb100

I'm laughing so hard re-playing the most recent episode. Tyler's excuse for not doing anything with his life: "It's just an uninspiring atmosphere." LMAO


----------



## coconutsboston

mcb100 said:


> I'm laughing so hard re-playing the most recent episode. Tyler's excuse for not doing anything with his life: "It's just an uninspiring atmosphere." LMAO




Imagine saying that at work! [emoji16]


----------



## beekmanhill

Who says Tyler doesn't do anything.  He's just discovered Snapchat.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBdKj4UAj4w/


----------



## michie

beekmanhill said:


> Who says Tyler doesn't do anything.  He's just discovered Snapchat.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBdKj4UAj4w/



WHHHHHYYYYYYYY????

Girl, Tyler is gay *in my Jerry Seinfeld voice* "Not that there's anything wrong with that..."

His IG is like a(n) homage to Grindr, Martha Stewart Living and #NovaleeReign


----------



## DC-Cutie

coconutsboston said:


> Imagine saying that at work! [emoji16]



Next words from boss:  "ok. You're fired!"


----------



## DiorT

What kind of counselor are they seeing? Catelyn is under a blanket??


----------



## beekmanhill

DiorT said:


> What kind of counselor are they seeing? Catelyn is under a blanket??



Any self respecting therapist would have told them to sit up and pay attention or leave.  She was scrolling through her phone too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DiorT said:


> What kind of counselor are they seeing? Catelyn is under a blanket??



I was like 'is this bish under a snuggie???'


----------



## Sassys

I'm still trying to figure out, what exactly does Catelynn need a break from? You do nothing all day and you can't raise your own child 7 days a week?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I'm still trying to figure out, what exactly does Catelynn need a break from? You do nothing all day and you can't raise your own child 7 days a week?



she needs a break from being lazy.  that's my only guess...  I mean being lazy is a full-time job for those two.  They take pride in it.  

Every episode, I look forward to Butch, because that dude is a precious gem on this show


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> she needs a break from being lazy.  that's my only guess...  I mean being lazy is a full-time job for those two.  They take pride in it.
> 
> Every episode, I look forward to Butch, because that dude is a precious gem on this show



I was kind of sad when Butch got his "make over". Butch with the long flowing grey hair or with his long grey braid was the best!


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> I was kind of sad when Butch got his "make over". Butch with the long flowing grey hair or with his long grey braid was the best!



  that hair made him 'butch', now he just looks like a regular old dude


----------



## coconutsboston

slang said:


> I was kind of sad when Butch got his "make over". Butch with the long flowing grey hair or with his long grey braid was the best!


Yes! He should have kept the Willie Nelson vibe.


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> she needs a break from being lazy.  that's my only guess...  I mean being lazy is a full-time job for those two.  They take pride in it.
> 
> Every episode, I look forward to Butch, because that dude is a precious gem on this show


They enjoy it so much it's crazy - with all that free time they can't even clean up their house? It's not just messy, it's dirty!


----------



## michie

Tyler is just...a flip-flopper. When Kim was asking why the baby was gone half the time she's been over to see her, Tyler didn't open his mouth. He ate with his mom and totally threw Catelynn under the bus. If he has a problem with Cate sending the baby to April's house all the time, why didn't he stand up to Catelynn and keep the baby home? Two people not doing a damned thing, Catelynn banking on being a SAHM, but neither of them want to deal with their own kid? I think they now see that it's a job and for all these years we've watched them avoid work, so not wanting to be bothered with Nova is not surprising, IMO.


----------



## jayne01

When Maci asked Taylor what he was going as for Halloween did he really say "An MTV reality star"??  Gross...


----------



## michie

I'm tired of Maci harping on this trivial sh!t. Halloween now? Ryan missed Trick or Treating and she's acting like it was a high school graduation. SMH. Just petty. 

WTF was Debra talking about??? She went off on the principal of Sophia's school because she was reminded that makeup was unacceptable? Then she said, "That's how we roll." and that they're a special situation or something??? #icant

Matt and Amber are as bad as Maci and Taylor with all the damned gossiping about the other parent, except Matt has NO room to talk. 

Catelynn crying about leaving Nova for a week was laughable, especially when one if them said it would be nice to go away and have a real vacation. Nevermind the fact that Nova was being pushed on April a few nights a week already. Life is so hard for them, I guess...


----------



## br00kelynx

Debs outfit when Farrah returned from UK!


----------



## beekmanhill

I couldn't believe Debra's outfit.   The conversations of everyone in the Farrah family are all so phony, do they really talk like this all the time?  Sophia called Deb "freak."  She is the debbil spawn. Did you hear her saying that some outfit made her look fat?    I feel sorry for the kid, but she is so dislikable.  Not her fault.  You see how early bad behavior sets in. 

I was a bit dismayed that Amber let Matt call Leah his stepdaughter.  No, Matt, go take care of your own children, and by the way, they are not all 25 and older as Amber would like to imply.  Can't believe Leah is 7.    Based on the way they are lounging around, I gather they aren't spending too much time on flipping.  

Tyler and Cait are just dull.  Did they do anything in Hawaii except loll on the beach, no water sports, no hiking, no nothing?  Learning to surf, no?   And please, enough about Carly.  

I didn't think Maci was out of line complaining about  Ryan especially if she had to drive out of her way to get to his neighborhood.  Based on his costume, I guess he had his own Halloween party to attend.  And then Maci mentioned that Ryan doesn't work.  Does anyone work on this show?


----------



## slang

Ryan missing trick or treating AGAIN is exacting the stuff Bentley will remember when he's older. It's the little things your Father promised to show up for and never do that will stick out. I really wish Ryan was more engaged in his sons life. He doesn't work or go to school and that was his night with Bentley and he couldn't make it? What was he so busy doing, getting his face painted?
He fought for custody yet when it's his night with his son where is he, he's lucky he has parents to step in. I wonder how much time he spends with Bentley when he gets him, I bet it's very little and it's all Jen and Larry.
Speaking of Larry, he seemed to be having a great time with Taylor when trick or treating, so animated and laughing. It's like they all enjoy each other's company and being around each other except Ryan


----------



## DC-Cutie

I bet you my last dollar, if Ryan said "Maci, lets get back together", she would do it in a heartbeat!!!  I'm team Bentley.  The way he looks at Ryan like 'for real, bruh?  another stupid excuse'.  I think he's cute when he gets into his sneaky ways and starts to whisper.  LOL

Debra looked like she was wearing a scraps from Joseph's Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.  She too old to be walking around with her stomach out!!!  Makeup for a child, yes, too young.  For her to call the school talking about 'that's how we roll', is the reason why Sophia is gonna become their worst nightmare.  She is going to make farrah look like the perfect child.

Matt and Amber - so Matt is going to blame it all on Gary?  He still didn't say the kids are his or not, but keeps blaming it on Gary.  Uh, Gary's name isn't on the child support order for all those kids!  Amber knows he has more kids than he originally told her. I think Amber is starting to look pretty, she used to look a mess with those big fake lashes.  Leah is just too cute for words.  

Mr and Mrs McLazy - a trip to Hawaii and she's wearing black leggings on the beach...  nothing else to add.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sooo Catelynn and Tyler needed a vacation.. from WHAT exactly??


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Sooo Catelynn and Tyler needed a vacation.. from WHAT exactly??



Laying around all day is EXHAUSTING!!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sassys said:


> Laying around all day is EXHAUSTING!!



:lolots:

The struggle of not raising your child, and doing nothing all day is real


----------



## michie

Petty, but I didn't understand why they took Nova out Trick Or Treating. I guess Cate and Ty wanted some candy for the flight to Hawaii lol?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

michie said:


> Petty, but I didn't understand why they took Nova out Trick Or Treating. I guess Cate and Ty wanted some candy for the flight to Hawaii lol?



Girl no, I was thinking the exact same thing. I even said it out loud: "They found an upside to having a kid. All the candy they can get, and none for the baby."


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Petty, but I didn't understand why they took Nova out Trick Or Treating. I guess Cate and Ty wanted some candy for the flight to Hawaii lol?



you know Cate and Tyler lived for some processed foods, soda and candy


----------



## slang

michie said:


> Petty, but I didn't understand why they took Nova out Trick Or Treating. I guess Cate and Ty wanted some candy for the flight to Hawaii lol?



LOL


----------



## DiorT

Maci announced on instagram she is pregnant with number 3.  Due in May.


----------



## tambles

DiorT said:


> Maci announced on instagram she is pregnant with number 3.  Due in May.



Wow.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DiorT said:


> Maci announced on instagram she is pregnant with number 3.  Due in May.



Chile....  Jesus be some birth control, condoms and a WEDDING!!!!  Now she better not speak another word of him not marrying her!


----------



## jayne01

DiorT said:


> Maci announced on instagram she is pregnant with number 3.  Due in May.




Wow, and when things don't work out with Taylor she'll be 20-something and single with 3 kids just like Leah.

If she has the baby a little before her due date she'll have 2 kids under a year old...Ryan's mom will have her hands full!


----------



## michie

Wow. How disappointing. Did she ever finish school? Not that it even matters, because who's gonna hire her after she's done raising kids with no work experience? Wow.


----------



## pink1

Wait...didn't Macy say she didn't think she could get pregnant again (when she announced baby #2)??


----------



## pinky7129

pink1 said:


> Wait...didn't Macy say she didn't think she could get pregnant again (when she announced baby #2)??




Yes she did.


----------



## mundodabolsa

pink1 said:


> Wait...didn't Macy say she didn't think she could get pregnant again (when she announced baby #2)??



How come?  Just curious because I haven't been watching regularly.


----------



## coconutsboston

mundodabolsa said:


> How come?  Just curious because I haven't been watching regularly.




I was wondering this too.


----------



## slang

mundodabolsa said:


> How come?  Just curious because I haven't been watching regularly.



I think it had something to do with ovarian cysts


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, she had some condition, I forget what.  But you'd think Baby no 2 would have given her a clue that it could happen.   

She'll have to postpone her career yet again.


----------



## michie

The only "career" Maci has was speaking to others about being a teen parents and furthering themselves despite that. That gig should be over. She's done nothing beyond this show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, she had some condition, I forget what.  But you'd think Baby no 2 would have given her a clue that it could happen.
> 
> She'll have to postpone her career yet again.



some condition?  that bish ain't got no condition!!!!  



michie said:


> The only "career" Maci has was speaking to others about being a teen parents and furthering themselves despite that. That gig should be over. She's done nothing beyond this show.



All of these kids have 'careers', yet I never see them doing anything (except Farrah)


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile....  Jesus be some birth control, condoms and a WEDDING!!!!  *Now she better not speak another word of him not marrying her!*


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> The only "career" Maci has was speaking to others about being a teen parents and furthering themselves despite that. That gig should be over. She's done nothing beyond this show.



I think she was trying to be a broadcast journalist.  

Remember  when she dumped Bentley with her mother so she could go to college in another city?  Then later she moved Bentley to be with her..Thats when she met that odd looking blonde dude.  He was the love of her life for a while.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> I think she was trying to be a broadcast journalist.
> 
> Remember  when she dumped Bentley with her mother so she could go to college in another city?  Then later she moved Bentley to be with her..Thats when she met that odd looking blonde dude.  He was the love of her life for a while.



Kyle...  I'll never forget the text Ryan sent to maci asking 'is Kyle slow...'  I giggled so hard over that text!!


----------



## michie

Every dude she's been with has been "the love of her life", except Rhiiiiiinnne. I wonder what her parents think of this and I wonder if Mama Jen is gonna watch this baby, too &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Kyle...  I'll never forget the text Ryan sent to maci asking 'is Kyle slow...'  I giggled so hard over that text!!


Haha, forgot that.  Kyle didn't say much.


----------



## mundodabolsa

slang said:


> I think it had something to do with ovarian cysts



Thanks. I can almost hear her now blaming her carelessness with birth control on believing she couldn't get pregnant in the first place.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm confused by Maci's timeline.  on her IG she has pics of her drinking and in one of the pics, you can see baby bump


----------



## TC1

That girl does love herself some Bud Light.


----------



## qwertyword

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm confused by Maci's timeline.  on her IG she has pics of her drinking and in one of the pics, you can see baby bump




Yikes, she is holding a beer at a game on New Year's Day - if she's due May, she was at least 4 months preg by then


----------



## pixiejenna

If she has pcos (cysts on your ovaries) I can understand why she'd think that she doesn't have to worry about getting pregnant. It's one of the main causes of infertility. However since she's getting pregnant so frequently it's hard to believe that she has it. Also just because you have it is no excuse to not use protection. It's your responsibility to take care of yourself and no one elses.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DC-Cutie

$1000 from the tooth fairy!!!  Farrah needs her head checked. 

Did you hear Bentley say 'I need a beer or something...'


----------



## mrskolar09

pixiejenna said:


> If she has pcos (cysts on your ovaries) I can understand why she'd think that she doesn't have to worry about getting pregnant. It's one of the main causes of infertility. However since she's getting pregnant so frequently it's hard to believe that she has it. Also just because you have it is no excuse to not use protection. It's your responsibility to take care of yourself and no one elses.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




I think that's what she had said she has.


----------



## Sassys

I wish if I was the school principal at Sophia's school and someone would tell me that's how we roll, when I tell you no make-up. Oh really; well your child is not allowed back into this school until she is dressed appropriately and her face is wiped clean. That's how WE ROLL!!


----------



## TC1

Amber & Matt taping up the Xmas lights was a highlight. They think they can flip a house and they can't string lights?. LOL


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Amber & Matt taping up the Xmas lights was a highlight. They think they can flip a house and they can't string lights?. LOL



I noticed that too.  And dis you see the scruffy artificial tree he bought?   

Guess Amber and Matt  don't know about spaying their animals either.   Too busy I suppose.so now they have three puppies that they won't train?  

Does Taylor work?   Why don't they have time to do laundry?  I know this t shirt company is taking up all their time , but really.  And yes, I heard Bentley say " I need a beer," obviously repeating what he has overheard.  Why are they eating out of takeout containers?


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I noticed that too.  And dis you see the scruffy artificial tree he bought?
> 
> Guess Amber and Matt  don't know about spaying their animals either.   Too busy I suppose.so now they have three puppies that they won't train?
> 
> Does Taylor work?   Why don't they have time to do laundry?  I know this t shirt company is taking up all their time , but really.  And yes, I heard Bentley say " I need a beer," obviously repeating what he has overheard.  *Why are they eating out of takeout containers*?



??/ because that is what you do when you order takeout


----------



## TC1

Taylor just wants to be a "TV reality star" pretty sure that's why Maci is knocked up again..so the cameras keep rolling and they get paid to do nothing. Hire a nanny?..what a joke..so you can lay around, drink beer and watch the nanny raise your kids?. Great.


----------



## michie

Maci pointed out that she was overwhelmed with the 2 kids and Taylor at work. Why have another? SMH.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sophia was quite aggressive when her grandma was talking to Simon


----------



## beekmanhill

michie said:


> Maci pointed out that she was overwhelmed with the 2 kids and Taylor at work. Why have another? SMH.


But it was unplanned, she didn't know........


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Maci pointed out that she was overwhelmed with the 2 kids and Taylor at work. Why have another? SMH.



Dumb. Plain and simple.


----------



## Carson123

Glitterandstuds said:


> Sophia was quite aggressive when her grandma was talking to Simon




That child is obnoxious. Simon is definitely getting paid which is the only reason he's with Farrah. 

Deborah telling Sophia dogs have no souls made me mad for some reason. Farrah praying before eating breakfast was ridiculous. I can't stand her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> That child is obnoxious. Simon is definitely getting paid which is the only reason he's with Farrah.
> 
> Deborah telling Sophia dogs have no souls made me mad for some reason. Farrah praying before eating breakfast was ridiculous. I can't stand her.



That prayer was so fake


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Sophia's level of creepiness reached a new high for me when Farrah asked her how she felt about Simon coming to see them: "Marry Simon. And make it look like daddy Derek." *creepy* She was also super bratty for most of this epi, and so rude to Deborah..
Simon looks so uncomfortable around them.. He's obviously just trying to get paid.

Taylor asking Maci if they could "hire help," was so ridiculous even Maci rolled her eyes at him. I can't imagine what they'll do with THREE kids ush:
Ryan could care less about Bentley, its so sad..

Catelynn and Tyler..  All refreshed from their vacation fom doing nothing.

Farrah wasn't as vile today... but there's always next epi


----------



## sarahloveslouis

The tooth fairy was never so generous at my house......


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Taylor just wants to be a "TV reality star" pretty sure that's why Maci is knocked up again..so the cameras keep rolling and they get paid to do nothing. Hire a nanny?..what a joke..so you can lay around, drink beer and watch the nanny raise your kids?. Great.


Honestly IMO that's the only reason why he's with her. She's his meal ticket and once he knocked her up he's set for life. He's getting paid to laze around the house and sleep with her what's not to like about that?


----------



## mrskolar09

It kills me how these girls complain that their lives are so hard, when millions of SAHMs do the same thing every day, usually with more kids and a lower budget, too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> It kills me how these girls complain that their lives are so hard, when millions of SAHMs do the same thing every day, usually with more kids and a lower budget, too.



This is my main gripe with this show.  They make is seem like they don't have any money, low on funds.  But NEVER bring up the fact they 'hey, oh wait, I'm getting paid a pretty good penny from MTV for splashing my life on TV"

From a financial perspective, Farrah is doing the best, she has a nice home, nice, car, etc.  Morally, she's a wreck though.


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Sophia's level of creepiness reached a new high for me when Farrah asked her how she felt about Simon coming to see them: "Marry Simon. And make it look like daddy Derek." *creepy* She was also super bratty for most of this epi, and so rude to Deborah..
> Simon looks so uncomfortable around them.. He's obviously just trying to get paid.
> 
> Taylor asking Maci if they could "hire help," was so ridiculous even Maci rolled her eyes at him. I can't imagine what they'll do with THREE kids ush:
> Ryan could care less about Bentley, its so sad..
> 
> Catelynn and Tyler..  All refreshed from their vacation fom doing nothing.
> 
> Farrah wasn't as vile today... but there's always next epi


Ryan needs to pull it together - he's going to have to watch Maci's 3rd now since his mom is the free Nanny.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I read on another board that Ryan's issues (no job, lack of connection with Bentley) seem to stem from a bad accident, that caused head injury.  

However, he has a car and insurance, so I guess his parents pay that and he goes out and parties.  

I don't know what to make of Ryan.  If I look at just the surface, he's not the best father.  But, i don't know what's really happening with him.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> This is my main gripe with this show. They make is seem like they don't have any money, low on funds. But NEVER bring up the fact they 'hey, oh wait, I'm getting paid a pretty good penny from MTV for splashing my life on TV"
> 
> From a financial perspective, Farrah is doing the best, she has a nice home, nice, car, etc. Morally, she's a wreck though.


 
Even Butch, is getting paid..who else but MTV is going to fund the new pad he finds on "Creigs list?".


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Even Butch, is getting paid..who else but MTV is going to fund the new pad he finds on "Creigs list?".



I absolutely HOLLERED when the cameras zoomed in on that   He was trying his best!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> I absolutely HOLLERED when the cameras zoomed in on that   He was trying his best!




Hahahahah  OMG I forgot about that, I was crying!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I low key don't want Butch to move out, I need him for comedic relief


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I low key don't want Butch to move out, I need him for comedic relief


 
He's the only thing that resembles a storyline in Cate & Tyler's life. I love the Butch scenes!.


----------



## labelwhore04

pixiejenna said:


> Honestly IMO that's the only reason why he's with her. *She's his meal ticket and once he knocked her up he's set for life.* He's getting paid to laze around the house and sleep with her what's not to like about that?



Not really. The money from the show won't last forever, especially with raising 3 kids. I'm sure they can get some side income/freebies from Instagram partnerships for a few more years but that will all fade away eventually. Nobody is gonna care about an MTV Teen Mom reality star in 10 years. They'll eventually have to get real jobs.


----------



## TC1

^^ 16 & Pregnant was 7/8 years ago!!..we're still following it and they're getting paid more all the time and now have book deals & signing tours. Who would have ever thought that would happen!


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> Not really. The money from the show won't last forever, especially with raising 3 kids. I'm sure they can get some side income/freebies from Instagram partnerships for a few more years but that will all fade away eventually. Nobody is gonna care about an MTV Teen Mom reality star in 10 years. They'll eventually have to get real jobs.



I think this is the same sentiment that was made about the Kardashians...  10 years later their show is still on.

But when the MTV money train stops, they will all be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## raindropprelude

I agree. Eventually they will have to get off MTV's money train and that will NOT be pretty.


----------



## steph14

I am really, really liking Amber this season. Even though I wouldn't say that Matt is my favorite... It is nice to see her happy and not continually arguing (or hitting) someone. She truly seems to be happy.

I can't seem to understand Cait and Ty. Like, I really don't get how they just hand over their daughter just to kind of have a break...? 

Maci has always been my favorite but, lately I'm not sure if she is. I feel like even if Ryan did try more, it would never be enough. Which may be why he stopped trying all together. Even with how he told Bentley that he was getting a new room that weekend... I mean, was it it just me or do you think Maci over re-acted when Ryan accidentally told him? 

Farrah... no words, and no opinion.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Catelyn is constantly picking and biting her nails! Yuck.


----------



## DiorT

Deb needs to buy herself some shirts not purchased in the juniors dept.  Yuck.

And Maci needs to clean up a bit..just her bedroom was littered with empty water bottles..like everywhere. Not sure if her bf is that lazy or he is just getting a bad edit, but he doesn't do crap it looks like.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

DiorT said:


> Deb needs to buy herself some shirts not purchased in the juniors dept.  Yuck.
> 
> And Maci needs to clean up a bit..just her bedroom was littered with empty water bottles..like everywhere. Not sure if her bf is that lazy or he is just getting a bad edit, but he doesn't do crap it looks like.



I noticed the water bottles, too! Looks like they really do need to hire help.


----------



## MKB0925

LoveMyMarc said:


> Catelyn is constantly picking and biting her nails! Yuck.




It is so nasty! Although I was happy to see part of this week's scenes filmed in a diff room besides their living room where Ty just sits in that chair and Cate on that couch. Also noticed how the "best woman" (that we never knew existed) get a scene in there too on the porch. [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> I low key don't want Butch to move out, I need him for comedic relief




God Bless Butch! I wonder if they will show his new woman..


----------



## slang

PLEASE!!! We HAVE to meet Butch's girlfriend


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> PLEASE!!! We HAVE to meet Butch's girlfriend



He posted a pic online... she looks better than Catelynn's mom


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> He posted a pic online... she looks better than Catelynn's mom



Off to look..


----------



## DiorT

Butch's twitter is funny...


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> He posted a pic online... she looks better than Catelynn's mom



Who doesn't!??!


----------



## slang

DiorT said:


> Butch's twitter is funny...



There is a Butch "parody" twitter account out there, that's not him


----------



## HadToMakeAnAcc

Replied below


----------



## HadToMakeAnAcc

mcb100 said:


> *6. Who was the Best Person to Film?*
> 
> Comments from the former cameraman revealed that Corey Simms, Leahs ex-husband and the father of her twins was the best person to film for the show: The best person on the show is Corey, Leahs ex. Really sweet guy. He never should have agreed to be on the show.
> *5. Who was the Worst Person to Film?*
> 
> And the award of worst person to film on the show goes tothe messy Leah Messer! The former MTV employee revealed in a statement online, I would have to say that Leah is the worst. Lots of horror stories about her.
> *4. The Show Isnt Entirely Real*
> 
> In the book, _Teen Mom Confidential: Secrets 7 Scandals From MTVs Most Controversial Shows_, Danielle Cunningham from season 3 of _16 and Pregnant_ said that producers would purposely instigate conflict during the filming process in hopes of catching more drama for the show. The guys and gals were instructed to discuss their relationships and things that werent going well in their relationships while cameras were rolling. The cameraman reinforced this by stating that both shows are heavily scripted: It gets to the point where the director is feeding them lines. It was also reported that Daniel Alvarez, who briefly dated Farrah for six weeks when she moved to Florida, said that many of their encounters on the show were either reenacted or staged, like him meeting Sophia for the first time and when the couple went horseback riding on their second date. Film crews and producers needed to film specific scenes in order to tell a story for their show.
> *3. Who was the Rudest Teen Mom?*
> 
> It isnt surprising to us that Farrah Abraham is reportedly the rudest teen mom on the show. She would throw temper tantrums and treat the film crew like crap by slamming doors in their faces while they would be trying to follow her and film.
> *2. How Much Do The Teen Moms Make?*
> 
> The teen moms on the MTV series can make up to $150,000 per season, and when the ratings go up so do their bonuses. The former cameraman says this is a lot of money, especially considering where most of these teen moms live and the conditions of their homes. Clearly, there is some unwise money spending going on!
> *1. Crew Members Partied With The Cast*
> 
> In part of the Q&A on reddit.com, Opticalsk admitted there some inappropriate incidents between the film crew and the girls on the show: One crew member was caught in the hot tub at our hotel with one of the girls friends. He was promptly fired. She asked for his age. He was 38. She started screaming and sh-t hit the fan.




Hey, so I know this post is like 3 years old and probably no one will read this comment. But if anyone out there is directed to posts like this in the future such as what just happened to me today, here's my two cents. I honestly do not believe that this was actually a camera man for the show. I truly believe it might be either a friend of coreys if not corey himself. My husband was friends with corey, they knew each other through work and he came over our house a few times and stopped by once with Miranda. This story seemed to be heavy handed in every "detail" of leahs life, and said some basic things about the other girls and painted corey as a saint which is leading to my suspicion. Here are the facts as of 2014/2015 when my husband was friends with corey. For starters he really is a good dad, that's true. He really does get broken up when speaking of Alis struggles and when he was here, talking about the girls he'd light up and smile a lot. But the other things said about him not wanting to film, and being a "saint" per se isn't necessarily true. I don't know corey well enough to know his every thought and detail of his life at all! But just based on what he has said in front of me and my husband is all I know. As far as him "not really wanting to be on the show". Well one day when he was here in a conversation with my husband, the subject came up along the lines of how he doesn't know how corey does it (referring to how coreys life is being filmed all the time, and how he [my husband] couldn't every air out all his dirty laundry to the public like that.) And coreys response was that he (Corey) at first really didn't like having his business out there like that and it got annoying but now it's nothing. He said and I quote "it's called teen mom which is good for me" as he laughed saying that once they broke up it was the easiest way to make money, because the cameras are focused mostly on leahs life drama so he isn't constantly a part of the story like in the past. He also said that it was the easiest way to make money while doing the least amount of work. The convo continued and he went on to say how leahs the "dumb one" who let's herself get too emotional but hes smarter for knowing that the few times a months that the cameras are on (him) he knows to be on his best behavior and life is easier that way. Basically he was explaining to my husband that once he grew up and split from leah he wasn't as stressed being on camera and now it's just "easy money" and laughed as he said and lots of it too. So to hear the alleged camera man saying how corey doesn't wanna film ...well that differs from the conversation he had in my home. Also on another note on a subject that happened after this post was made, that I might as well comment on as I'm going into it. The day Corey stopped by with Miranda it was quick but I told them to sit and eat a bit, and for the most part we didn't speak about anything tv related as I always tried to steer away from teen mom talk. But one thing that did come up cause it was happening then. It was about how they were trying to fight leah on splitting the week for custody (how Miranda and corey wanted the girls for Sunday Monday Tuesday and they wanted Leah to have them Thursday Friday and Saturday and they'd rotate Wednesdays). Sounds sweet right? Well their intentions are much different than what they portray on tv, let me tell ya. Apparently they tried to tell leahs lawyer that they wanted to split the week so that Corey could have the girls for more than just the weekend and he could "take them to school", we'll that is a very little part of the arguement. Miranda especially seemed to really just care about having weekends to themselves to go out as a couple alone. Cause at the time Corey had the girls on the weekends, and it started to cause a little arguing between Miranda and corey because and I quote ..they said "If we spilt the week that way (as I said above), we'd have Friday and Saturday to ourselves to go out and do things" they kept going on about how come leah gets the "luxury" of being able to have freedom every weekend cause when the girls are there all week they're in school and so on and so on. So basically he isn't too much of an angel. I mean I totally understood their point. They're a young couple and deserve to have a few weekends to themselves especially when he worked during the week. But I just didn't like the fact that they were kinda using the girls as a sympathy card and instead of saying hey we want some weekends off too, they just said oh we want them on school days too. So I dunno, my husband got a new job since then and they really don't speak anymore so that's all that I know. But I say all that to say that I really don't believe that so called camera man, based on what I know.


----------



## qwertyword

Paragraphs are a wonderful thing


----------



## Carson123

qwertyword said:


> Paragraphs are a wonderful thing




+1[emoji6]


----------



## coconutsboston

Carson123 said:


> That child is obnoxious. Simon is definitely getting paid which is the only reason he's with Farrah.
> 
> *Deborah telling Sophia dogs have no souls made me mad for some reason.* Farrah praying before eating breakfast was ridiculous. I can't stand her.



Does this make her and Farrah dogs, technically? 

Deb really does need to reassess her "wardrobe".  I really don't want to see any more of her "goods".  

I love dogs (real ones, not Farrah and Deb) as much as the next person, but does every family on this show operate an animal hovel? There are so.many.dogs. in every one of the houses!


----------



## pixiejenna

coconutsboston said:


> Does this make her and Farrah dogs, technically?
> 
> Deb really does need to reassess her "wardrobe".  I really don't want to see any more of her "goods".
> 
> I love dogs (real ones, not Farrah and Deb) as much as the next person, but does every family on this show operate an animal hovel? There are so.many.dogs. in every one of the houses!


Yes they all need so many dogs. Why because dogs give unconditional love something that they can't get from anyone in thier lives.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## slang

You all keep talking about Deb's clothes and I can't believe I have no idea what you all are talking about. I clearly pay no attention to her, as soon as I hear "baby goo" I tune out.
I will def pay attention this week - too bad it's the finale


----------



## michie

slang said:


> You all keep talking about Deb's clothes and I can't believe I have no idea what you all are talking about. I clearly pay no attention to her, as soon as I hear "baby goo" I tune out.
> I will def pay attention this week - too bad it's the finale


You're not alone. I hear their dialogue, but I don't really pay attention to that family at all.


----------



## coconutsboston

pixiejenna said:


> Yes they all need so many dogs. Why because dogs give unconditional love something that they can't get from anyone in thier lives.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Fair point!


----------



## labelwhore04

What happened to Farrahs mom anyway? She used to be so matronly(not caring about clothing, appearance, etc) and now she's getting plastic surgery and dressing like a 16 yr old. I also thought it was funny how her twitter description is " Entrepreneur, Author, Actress, Reality TV Celebrity & Motivational Speaker." Umm actress? and why is she listing "reality tv celebrity" as if its some sort of accomplishment? Getting verbally abused by your daughter on TV isn't really something to be proud of.  What a strange woman.


----------



## fashion16

I just saw Janelle Evans from TM2 in the Charlotte airport about 45 min ago...she is quite short in person...she was solo


----------



## MKB0925

coconutsboston said:


> Does this make her and Farrah dogs, technically?
> 
> 
> 
> Deb really does need to reassess her "wardrobe".  I really don't want to see any more of her "goods".
> 
> 
> 
> I love dogs (real ones, not Farrah and Deb) as much as the next person, but does every family on this show operate an animal hovel? There are so.many.dogs. in every one of the houses!




I thought the same thing on the dogs...why does everyone have so many?? They can barely take care of themselves/their kids and they thinking bringing animals into the mix is a great idea???


----------



## coconutsboston

labelwhore04 said:


> What happened to Farrahs mom anyway? She used to be so matronly(not caring about clothing, appearance, etc) and now she's getting plastic surgery and dressing like a 16 yr old. I also thought it was funny how her twitter description is " Entrepreneur, Author, Actress, Reality TV Celebrity & Motivational Speaker." Umm actress? and why is she listing "reality tv celebrity" as if its some sort of accomplishment? Getting verbally abused by your daughter on TV isn't really something to be proud of.  What a strange woman.



More like none of the above!


----------



## qwertyword

http://www.inquisitr.com/2818463/te...-pregnant-ryan-edwards-debuts-new-girlfriend/ This Feb 22 article said Maci's already 6 months preg, which means she was 3 months along when she was chugging beer at dinner after Black Friday ;-(


----------



## qwertyword

I guess a lot of people figured out her timeline http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...by-teen-mom-fans-for-drinking-while-pregnant/


----------



## Sassys

qwertyword said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/2818463/te...-pregnant-ryan-edwards-debuts-new-girlfriend/ This Feb 22 article said Maci's already 6 months preg, which means she was 3 months along when she was chugging beer at dinner after Black Friday ;-(




Maybe she didn't know she was pregnant. My friend had wine one night (two glasses) and did not know she was pregnant. She was actually told she was going into early menopause.


----------



## qwertyword

Sassys said:


> Maybe she didn't know she was pregnant. My friend had wine one night (two glasses) and did not know she was pregnant. She was actually told she was going into early menopause.




She was also drinking at a football game and had pics w wine at a wedding in Jan at five months - a woman w 2 kids  def knows by then and that big baby bump on her IG didn't appear overnight


----------



## mundodabolsa

fashion16 said:


> I just saw Janelle Evans from TM2 in the Charlotte airport about 45 min ago...she is quite short in person...she was solo



Maybe she went to NY for Kesha's hearing. 


(this is meant as a joke.)


----------



## jmaemonte

Does Gary always wear the same shirt????


----------



## michie

WTF??!? Amber and Everybody's Baby Daddy have 6 dogs and 2 cats? Did I hear that correctly?!?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

michie said:


> WTF??!? Amber and Everybody's Baby Daddy have 6 dogs and 2 cats? Did I hear that correctly?!?



Yes you did.. Apollo [the cat] tried to escape, but he was caught.


----------



## michie

Wow. I totally agree with the poster who said they're looking for unconditional love...those poor animals. Amber and What'sHisName have replaced all of their absent kids with dogs & cats.


----------



## Carson123

Farrah engagement ring shopping was ridiculous. The woman helping her was like wtf. And what about Sophia in the car yelling at Simon about marrying mommy and giving her a brother and sister?! That dude has to be getting paid a TON


----------



## gators

im just wondering if Farrah is buying her own engagement ring   every time they show Simon when he's around Sophia, he looks like he's miserable.


----------



## laurineg1

Farrah is definitely buying her own engagement ring.  Does Simon even work?  That whole scene at the jewelry store was hard to watch...I agree..Simon must be getting paid a ton of money...Sophia is a little demon.  She used to be so cute.


----------



## beekmanhill

laurineg1 said:


> Farrah is definitely buying her own engagement ring.  Does Simon even work?  That whole scene at the jewelry store was hard to watch...I agree..Simon must be getting paid a ton of money...Sophia is a little demon.  She used to be so cute.



That was a ridiculous scene in the jewelry store.  I notice Farrah said "I love you" about five times before Simon reciprocated.  

Now is Farrah fired because of pushing the producer?  Probably not, sigh.  Did you notice the port-a-potty outside Farrah's door?  

I loved all the talk about her "business" being in LA.  BTW, can Farrah afford a $2mil house, or was that just MTV scripting.  '

Tyler and Cait are on my nerves. They have no plot because they do nothing.  Did you see Tyler playing his video games?    

So Amber's salary is paying for feeding six dogs and two cats.  And Maci has the two big dogs who pee on the floor.  Ridiculous.  They don't care for themselves.  

Anyway, I'm looking forward to Jenelle and company.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

MTV won't fire Farrah because they are scared of her, Larry looked like a lost puppy ready to cry.


----------



## MKB0925

laurineg1 said:


> Farrah is definitely buying her own engagement ring.  Does Simon even work?  That whole scene at the jewelry store was hard to watch...I agree..Simon must be getting paid a ton of money...Sophia is a little demon.  She used to be so cute.




Are they actually engaged? I could not find anything online?? I 100% agree it looked so staged..so ridiculous!


----------



## mrskolar09

mundodabolsa said:


> Maybe she went to NY for Kesha's hearing.
> 
> 
> (this is meant as a joke.)




I'll admit it, I giggled [emoji1]


----------



## mrskolar09

I used to think Maci was the most together of the TM's, but she really appears desperate with this guy.  She has practically begged him to marry her since baby number one, and now they're having a second?!  I know they're engaged now but I think she only started popping out the babies to get him to propose. 
And I'm sorry, but I think she'd drop Taylor in a second if Ryan said he wanted her back


----------



## Vidarose

The port-o-potty is for the MTV crew to use because she won't allow them to use her bathroom. 
She is such a vile person. It's hard to imagine people wanting to be around her of their own will. 
Simon must be getting paid to be her boyfriend and future fiancé. Although he seems less than thrilled about the situation. My husband noticed he didn't kiss her at the airport.


----------



## beekmanhill

Vidarose said:


> The port-o-potty is for the MTV crew to use because she won't allow them to use her bathroom.
> She is such a vile person. It's hard to imagine people wanting to be around her of their own will.
> Simon must be getting paid to be her boyfriend and future fiancé. Although he seems less than thrilled about the situation. My husband noticed he didn't kiss her at the airport.



Yes, I read that somewhere. and MTV made sure it was in quite a few shots!  

Simon seems nice, he must be an aspiring actor.


----------



## pursegrl12

Vidarose said:


> *The port-o-potty is for the MTV crew to use because she won't allow them to use her bathroom.*
> She is such a vile person. It's hard to imagine people wanting to be around her of their own will.
> *Simon must be getting paid to be her boyfriend and future fiancé. Although he seems less than thrilled about the situation. My husband noticed he didn't kiss her at the airport*.



OMG! I wondered about the port-o-pot on the porch! what a see you next tuesday!!!

For sure, he must be getting paid a pretty penny to deal with that *****.


----------



## mrskolar09

Umm wow, Farrah's butt hanging out of those shorts.  And she has the nerve to call someone else white trash?


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally caught up on the latest eppy.

First as entertaining as I find Butch him pouting about not being able to go to Novas bday party was disgusting. And Ty being equally upset over it was ridiculous. Not that Butch should have to spend the rest of his life in limbo because of the past. But it's like they all have amnesia and forgot that he beat the $hit out of Kates mom, ya poor Butch *not*. Also wtf are they making such a big deal for anyways she's 1 she's not going to remember any of it the only way she'll even know what happened is because it was filmed. 

Maci needs to stop being so damn needy. If your BFs company fails let that be on him. Don't sit around complaining about how your doing all the work and him doing nothing and you don't even have a steak in the company. Here's a idea stop working for free, make him pay you a salary. He's letting you do the work because he knows that you'll do it to make him happy. Stop wasting so much time pleasing him and work more on yourself. Then maybe you'll realize what a looser he is. Honestly I don't really see any redeeming qualities other than he sticks around.

Gary getting married on the sly just shows how shady he is. He really can't give up any of his hold on Leah because he enjoys having that power over Amber. He seemed extremely resentful that he had to say yes to letting Leah go with her mom for Christmas. His conversations about thier arrangement seem so forced like I know what I have to say because the cameras are rolling. Not that I think the creeper is good for Amber but Gary isn't any better. 

Farrah engagement ring shopping was so staged just like her new boyfriend. Simon doesn't seem to even be the least bit interested in her. Her house shopping was also a sham too. It looked like she just randomly selected homes to view that would allow her to film, she doesn't even have a realtor working for her. Then all of a sudden her BF finds the perfect home for her please give me a break. She is too concerned with looking like she is keeping up with the Jones, I needed a 60K ring and a 2Mil home.  I don't get why MTV didn't cut her loose when she decided to break her contact. On top of which she still ended up doing that stupid show with Debra anyway. They need to cut her loose and let the girl drown. Because with out the show she doesn't have a leg to stand on she'll have to turn to porn full time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## michie

Maci most likely fronted the money for the T-shirt biz.


----------



## slang

I can't believe Amber and Matt were talking about Gary and his co-parenting of Leah. How Matt could keep a straight face during that conversation is beyond me. What does he know about co-parenting his 8 kids - he left them when he moved out of State and doesn't see them or pay child support. What ever Amber thinks of Gary, he is a 10000x better Father than Matt. Matt needs to start supporting and dealing with his own children and leave Leah to Amber & Gary.

I think it was vey nice if Gary giving up his 2 days at Xmas so Amber could take Leah, no way she would ever do that for him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh ITA Maci absolutely fronted the money for her BFs "dream"

Also I forgot to add how funny Amber got a "Kobe ring", as in her fiance effed up and had to make it up to her with a bigger ring. I don't even get what the point of it is when you know she paid for it.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Farrah was the cheapest thing in that jewelry store.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh yeah, I forgot that whole scene about "poor Butch," and how he couldn't be at the party.  Doesn't he live in the house all the time and see the kid anyway?  I think it was overly scripted by MTV because they really don't have much to talk about with these two.    The post artum has really been dragged out.   

I laughed when Cait said she'd make two cakes, and I thought, you mean you'd buy two cakes!  

Poor Butch has no 401K.  I almost spit my coffee when he said that the other week.  They don't deposit 401K's to jailbirds.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot that whole scene about "poor Butch," and how he couldn't be at the party.  Doesn't he live in the house all the time and see the kid anyway?  I think it was overly scripted by MTV because they really don't have much to talk about with these two.    The post artum has really been dragged out.
> 
> I laughed when Cait said she'd make two cakes, and I thought, you mean you'd buy two cakes!
> 
> Poor Butch has no 401K. * I almost spit my coffee when he said that the other week*.  They don't deposit 401K's to jailbirds.



i died when he said that!!! it's like he just learned that term and decided to use it on camera.


----------



## TC1

Ryan's parents both crying at the fact that he's finally taking some responsibility was funny..you know Maci would be back on Ryan in a heartbeat..all Taylor appears to do is drink beer..at any point in the day.
Farrah ring shopping was so ridiculous. 3.2 carats "hmmm, seems small". When Farrah told her dad they were going ring shopping and Simon said "I like my diamonds really sparkly"


----------



## pixiejenna

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Farrah was the cheapest thing in that jewelry store.


What about her rent a BF? [emoji14]


beekmanhill said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot that whole scene about "poor Butch," and how he couldn't be at the party.  Doesn't he live in the house all the time and see the kid anyway?  I think it was overly scripted by MTV because they really don't have much to talk about with these two.    The post artum has really been dragged out.
> 
> I laughed when Cait said she'd make two cakes, and I thought, you mean you'd buy two cakes!
> 
> Poor Butch has no 401K.  I almost spit my coffee when he said that the other week.  They don't deposit 401K's to jailbirds.


He dose live with them so he sees her everyday minus the 2-4 days a week Cates mom watches her. I think they made a big deal about it because now that he's sober he realized how much he missed out on. Plus they are a family of drama queens.


TC1 said:


> Ryan's parents both crying at the fact that he's finally taking some responsibility was funny..you know Maci would be back on Ryan in a heartbeat..all Taylor appears to do is drink beer..at any point in the day.
> Farrah ring shopping was so ridiculous. 3.2 carats "hmmm, seems small". When Farrah told her dad they were going ring shopping and Simon said "I like my diamonds really sparkly"


Omg it's sad that it's taken him 7 freaking years to finally come around. I can't believe his parents were patting him on the back for it. I still think Maci loves/wants to be with Ryan and if he ever turned around she'd hop on that as fast as she could. But honestly both Ryan and Taylor are about equally motivated and seem to do their best at avoiding at work.


----------



## beekmanhill

It's sad it took Ryan 7 years, but what is he doing now, planning to move to a gf's city.  Don't know how far apart these cities are but it will take away Bentley time for sure. 

Cant the GF move to his city and get on TEE VEE?


----------



## labelwhore04

Where does Amber live where houses are $25,000 dollars? Damn, no wonder her money has lasted so long.


----------



## qwertyword

labelwhore04 said:


> Where does Amber live where houses are $25,000 dollars? Damn, no wonder her money has lasted so long.




Indiana I think?


----------



## beekmanhill

qwertyword said:


> Indiana I think?



They did a decent job renovating it.  I was really curious who did the work on that.  Amber knows nothing about such stuff, does Matt?


----------



## qwertyword

beekmanhill said:


> They did a decent job renovating it.  I was really curious who did the work on that.  Amber knows nothing about such stuff, does Matt?




Probably not considering he could barely string up Christmas lights


----------



## beekmanhill

qwertyword said:


> Probably not considering he could barely string up Christmas lights



Good point.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya she lives in Indiana and it's not like they live in a high rent district either so that's why it was so cheap. Oh they definitely had contractors do 100% of the job. The most they did was approve what work would be done and pick out new appliances. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## roxies_mom

pixiejenna said:


> Ya she lives in Indiana and it's not like they live in a high rent district either so that's why it was so cheap. Oh they definitely had contractors do 100% of the job. The most they did was approve what work would be done and pick out new appliances.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



The kitchen left much to be desired. The real estate agent gushed over how beautiful it was, but it certainly didn't look very functional to me. I wish she'd dump that creep.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Ya she lives in Indiana and it's not like they live in a high rent district either so that's why it was so cheap. Oh they definitely had contractors do 100% of the job. The most they did was approve what work would be done and pick out new appliances.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I doubt they made much on it if they contracted the work all out.


----------



## pixiejenna

roxies_mom said:


> The kitchen left much to be desired. The real estate agent gushed over how beautiful it was, but it certainly didn't look very functional to me. I wish she'd dump that creep.


ITA the layout was horrible the fridge next to the stove really?!? I was also surprised by the agents reaction it was better than before but not that good.


beekmanhill said:


> I doubt they made much on it if they contracted the work all out.


Well she paid 25 they claimed that they put in around 15-16 (I don't recall exactly but I do recall that the creepers number was higher than hers so she may not even actually know the numbers lol) and the agent said list it at 65ish. So if they are able to sell it at listing price that's roughly 25G made before you take out fees which isn't too bad. The only thing is I remember thinking how the hell did they remodel the whole house for than amount. I remember when we were remodeling our bathroom (standard size bath) and the lowest quote we got was 14. We ended up having our neighbor do it as a side job we were able to keep it under 10 including labor and we had high end finishes like marble and granite. So I'm thinking that they spent a lot more than they are claiming to or Amber is really in the dark about her finances and the creeper is already swindling her out of all she has.


----------



## labelwhore04

^LOL i love how everyone calls him "the creeper." Its just so funny and describes him perfectly.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> ITA the layout was horrible the fridge next to the stove really?!? I was also surprised by the agents reaction it was better than before but not that good.
> 
> Well she paid 25 they claimed that they put in around 15-16 (I don't recall exactly but I do recall that the creepers number was higher than hers so she may not even actually know the numbers lol) and the agent said list it at 65ish. So if they are able to sell it at listing price that's roughly 25G made before you take out fees which isn't too bad. The only thing is I remember thinking how the hell did they remodel the whole house for than amount. I remember when we were remodeling our bathroom (standard size bath) and the lowest quote we got was 14. We ended up having our neighbor do it as a side job we were able to keep it under 10 including labor and we had high end finishes like marble and granite. So I'm thinking that they spent a lot more than they are claiming to or Amber is really in the dark about her finances and the creeper is already swindling her out of all she has.



Yeah, but did they sell at $65?   That wasn't mentioned.  Too bad we don't know the address so we could Zillow it.

According to this article, she wasn't paying her rent less than a year ago.

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/teen-mom-amber-portwood-home-eviction-mtv-pays-rent/


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol if that's the case MTV is really struggling for storylines. I can't believe that they  would pay her rent and then give them money to flip houses. And where the heck is all her money going? She doesn't pay child support and she cant pay ber rent? Between her MTV paycheck and her book deal/tour. Where the hell did they find the money to buy her a second engagement ring(or as I like to say her Kobe ring)?


----------



## pursegrl12

-----


----------



## pursegrl12

EXCLUSIVE
Woman Who Accused &#8216;Teen Mom&#8217; Amber&#8217;s Fiancé Of Sexual Assault Committed Suicide Months After Alleged Attack
Matt Baier's scandal is marked by tragedy.

Posted on Feb 29, 2016 @ 16:03PM
teen-mom-amber-portwood-fiance-sexual-assault-restraining-order-scandal-pp


MTV
A sexual assault scandal surrounding Teen Mom OG star Amber Portwood&#8217;s fiancé is marked by tragedy.

As RadarOnline.com exclusively reported, a young woman accused Matt Baier of sexually assaulting her in a 2014 restraining order against the 44-year-old Boston native.

And now, in a horrific twist, Radar can reveal that the alleged victim died just six months after slapping Baier with protective papers.

PHOTOS: Fights, Friends & Foes! Find Out Who&#8217;s Secretly BFFs & Who Hates Each Other In The &#8216;Teen Mom 2&#8242; Cast REVEALED

The woman&#8212; whom Radar has chosen to call Michelle in lieu of her real name for privacy reasons&#8212; committed suicide in November 2014, her mother confirms.

Michelle was &#8220;frightened&#8221; of Baier following the alleged incident.

After learning Baier told her &#8220;all kinds of lies&#8221; in addition to his alleged sex assault, Michelle ended the relationship, her mother recalls. &#8220;She did some research on him, and found out a lot of what he told her wasn&#8217;t true. She left, and filed a restraining order to protect herself.&#8221;

PHOTOS: Farrah, Catelyn & Amber Bury The Hatchet, Go On Triple Date In LA &#8212; Plus, Their MTV Movie Awards Outfits!

She passed away in November of that year, leaving behind a young son.

A source close to Baier vehemently denies he assaulted the young mother, and claims he was never even questioned by police.

&#8220;He did not keep in touch with her, and did not know she had passed away,&#8221; the source tells Radar.
http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...raining-order-scandal-alleged-victim-suicide/ 


PHOTOS: Amber Portwood Before She Was Famous: Adorable Childhood Photos

Portwood, 25, the mother of 7-year-old daughter Leah, has defended her man through his recent scandals, including Radar&#8217;s report that he secretly fathered eight children.

&#8220;Matt is a sweet guy,&#8221; she recently tweeted.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow so he raped her when he was with Amber. If she passed in late 2014 six months after the assault happened and he's been with Amber for roughly 2 + years. I wish she was smart enough to leave the creeper but she is really standing by his sorry a$$. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

I am so sick and tired of Dr. Drew tip toeing around Farrah. How dare he not bring up the fact that Sophia is a demon child. So, we are just going to ignore how she hits people and her mouth when talking to adults? So, we are just going to ignore, how Farrah teaches her to be disrespectful to adults and its okay? I guess we are also going to ignore the fact that Farrah, is so damn desperate for a man, that she constantly brings men around her child, and expect them to marry her after a few months.

If I hear one more time Farrah was duped into that porno she did, I am going to scream. Any idiot can tell there was a camera man in that room with them and there was special lighting.


----------



## michie

How do you get "duped" into taking a ______ up your a$$??? I dun heardt it all!


----------



## Carson123

michie said:


> How do you get "duped" into taking a ______ up your a$$??? I dun heardt it all!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## beekmanhill

Dr. Drew let Farrah off the hook on everything:  physically fighting with the producer, the porn tape, Sophia's terrible behavior, the fake boyfriend, her arguments with everybody, her current business "Farrah's Friends."  And what is this myth about Deb doing nothing for Farrah?  She raised Sophia for a couple of years, bailed Farrah out on many occasions.  

And are we supposed to pretend we don't know Maci is pregnant?  

Makes me pretty sure Farrah will be back, Dr. drew's protestations to the contrary.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> I am so sick and tired of Dr. Drew tip toeing around Farrah. How dare he not bring up the fact that Sophia is a demon child. So, we are just going to ignore how she hits people and her mouth when talking to adults? So, we are just going to ignore, how Farrah teaches her to be disrespectful to adults and its okay? I guess we are also going to ignore the fact that Farrah, is so damn desperate for a man, that she constantly brings men around her child, and expect them to marry her after a few months.
> 
> If I hear one more time Farrah was duped into that porno she did, I am going to scream. Any idiot can tell there was a camera man in that room with them and there was special lighting.


 
100% agree with ALL of this!. I have no idea why Dr.Drew keeps up the charade that she was "exploited". Give me an f'n break...and her dad saying how hard it was to see...yeah...sounds like he negotiated that porn deal. 
If she was so terribly hurt...why has she made the rest of her $$ in the adult industry?. URGH.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like Dr. Drew enjoys putting people in their place but only if they will take it, he won't stand up to someone who will fight back. Farrah hit one of the producers of the show so if he goes into her she'll go apesh!t on him. It's easier to pacify her then to deal with her hissy fits. I honestly totally forgot about when Farrah dumped Sophia on her mom because she had to go "find herself". If your mom is good enough to raise her then I think she can manage watching her for 30 days. Did Farrah actually move to California since they made such a big deal about Michael doing all the daddy things with Sophia especially with school it sounds like she's still in Texas. 

It's nice to see Maci and Ryan on the same page. It was cute that his parents came to the show too. She really is super lucky at how involved they've been in  Bentley's life and that they basically adopted her as thier own. I also wonder why we never see or hear about her parents. Ryan really is maturing he has a new GF and doesn't want to air it out on TV and keep it private?! It's shocking and out of character. However he's not off the hook in my book he's still flaky and putting himself over his son, like I had to get my make up done for Halloween really? As a adult without a job you could have easily gotten your makeup done and been on time to go trick or treating. I was surprised to hear that Taylor has a actual job outside of teen mom leach since we've never seen him work or even talk about it. I wonder what his job is? 

I forsee next week Dr Drew being super nice to Cate but laying into Amber.


----------



## TC1

^^ I agree. he'll take it easy on Catelynn and say it was all anxiety and PPD that made her lazy *** just lay on the couch all season 
He SHOULD be asking them WTF she and Tyler are doing with their lives...besides scrolling IG and biting their nails.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dr Drew gets on my last nerve.  Can we please get rid of him and bring on Wendy Williams?  These girls would be shaking in their boots!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr Drew gets on my last nerve.  Can we please get rid of him and bring on Wendy Williams?  These girls would be shaking in their boots!



AMEN!!!! I knew he was going to be weak. I'm not even going to bother to watch part 2.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr Drew gets on my last nerve.  Can we please get rid of him and bring on Wendy Williams?  These girls would be shaking in their boots!


Lmao now that would be the best finale ever! But MTV doesn't have the balls to do that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Butch is such a character. Love him!


----------



## beekmanhill

Maci is using birth control?   BWAHAHA.

Amber, please dump the loser.  You've come so far


----------



## roxies_mom

beekmanhill said:


> maci is using birth control?   Bwahaha.
> 
> Amber, please dump the loser.  You've come so far



+1


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber lied.  she told dr drew she knew matt had 5 kids, but when gary gave her the paperwork she said she knew he had 2 kids...


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Amber lied.  she told dr drew she knew matt had 5 kids, but when gary gave her the paperwork she said she knew he had 2 kids...



And I am sure, punk a$$ Dr, Drew didn't say "uh, on the show you told Gary he had 2 kids", here is the clip.


----------



## TC1

Maci... "I'm using the depo shot". Girl...you are sitting there covering a baby bump (and not that well).


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Maci... "I'm using the depo shot". Girl...you are sitting there covering a baby bump (and not that well).



oK!  See this is why I don't like Drew, she got all that belly and boobs pushing up out of her top...


----------



## beekmanhill

Dr. Drew was too busy taking credit for ending teen pregnancy to notice Maci's pregnancy.


----------



## qwertyword

Why wasn't Tyler wearing his wedding band?


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr Drew gets on my last nerve.  Can we please get rid of him and bring on Wendy Williams?  These girls would be shaking in their boots!


Yes, and sooner rather than later!  Dr. Drew is a da*n joke.


----------



## TC1

Dr. Drew's shady comment about not being invited to Tyler & Catelynn's wedding...Geez. Get a grip, they see him once a year and he talks crap the whole time...why would he be invited??..oh, I know...cause he thinks he's somehow single handedly decreased teen pregnancies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

meanwhile we hear Maci's doing the voice over for the teen pregnancy PSAs... a joke indeed!


----------



## pursegrl12

well, she's not a teen anymore if that means anything


----------



## TC1

^^ Well, she's made a living off talking about it..it's not like she practices what she preaches. On her 3rd kid....not really one to advocate against pregnancy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she should say "to prevent being a teen mom and an unmarried mother to two other children, by a man that doesn't seem to interested in marriage..."


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> she should say "to prevent being a teen mom and an unmarried mother to two other children, by a man that doesn't seem to interested in marriage..."



now that I agree with


----------



## mrskolar09

dc-cutie said:


> she should say "to prevent being a teen mom and an unmarried mother to two other children, by a man that doesn't seem to interested in marriage..."




lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

On my mobile so can't post the article but TMZ has reported that Catelynn has checked herself into rehab for depression and anxiety


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

^^ Yup.. Catelynn off to rehab:

http://www.people.com/article/teen-mom-og-catelynn-lowell-tyler-baltierra-mysterious-tweets-prayers


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel bad for Cate - hope she is able to get some help. Depression and anxiety is no fun, I can only imagine suffering from it when you are supposed to be taking care of a baby.


----------



## absolutpink

buzzytoes said:


> I feel bad for Cate - hope she is able to get some help. Depression and anxiety is no fun, I can only imagine suffering from it when you are supposed to be taking care of a baby.



I agree, I've had my own struggle with it and I don't have kids, I can't imagine what it would be like with a baby and being in the public eye.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sadly, on the flip side, I have to wonder how Tyler is going to take care of Novalee for any length of time. He doesn't seem like a Mr. Mom lol


----------



## labelwhore04

buzzytoes said:


> I feel bad for Cate - hope she is able to get some help. Depression and anxiety is no fun, I can only imagine suffering from it when you are supposed to be taking care of a baby.



She's been suffering from depression for a few years i think, but having the baby probably exasperated it. I hope she can recover from this. She seems like such a sweet girl who's been through a lot, she deserves to be happy. I feel bad that everyone was calling her lazy and unmotivated. I knew there was something else wrong.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> She's been suffering from depression for a few years i think, but having the baby probably exasperated it. I hope she can recover from this. She seems like such a sweet girl who's been through a lot, she deserves to be happy. I feel bad that everyone was calling her lazy and unmotivated. I knew there was something else wrong.



She was lazy and unmotivated before she had the second kid. All they did was sit around eating pizza and talking about the first kid. Being married to a gay guy, is probably not helping matters. I am sure he loves her, but not the way she wants.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> *She was lazy and unmotivated before she had the second kid. *All they did was sit around eating pizza and talking about the first kid. Being married to a gay guy, is probably not helping matters. I am sure he loves her, but not the way she wants.



She's been struggling with depression for years, not just after having Nova. She talked about suffering from depression in 2014 so this has obviously been going on for a while. When you suffer from clinical depression, it's an illness and doesn't mean you are lazy, that's offensive to say and just contributes to the stigma. People who have depression struggle to get out bed, get dressed and do basic daily things. Every little task is a struggle and it's hard to find meaning in life. If you haven't experienced it personally it's hard to understand. This is why people don't speak up and get help for their mental health issues.

Maybe Catelynn is a lazy person by nature(it's very possible) but now that we know she's been struggling with depression for years, it isn't nice to call her lazy and unmotivated when she's clearly not well. Saying those things about someone who has a mental condition just makes them feel even worse about themselves and reinforces their feelings of guilt and worthlessness.


----------



## Sassys

labelwhore04 said:


> She's been struggling with depression for years, not just after having Nova. She talked about suffering from depression in 2014 so this has obviously been going on for a while. When you suffer from clinical depression, it's an illness and doesn't mean you are lazy, that's offensive to say and just contributes to the stigma. People who have depression struggle to get out bed, get dressed and do basic daily things. Every little task is a struggle and it's hard to find meaning in life. If you haven't experienced it personally it's hard to understand. This is why people don't speak up and get help for their mental health issues.
> 
> Maybe Catelynn is a lazy person by nature(it's very possible) but now that we know she's been struggling with depression for years, it isn't nice to call her lazy and unmotivated when she's clearly not well. Saying those things about someone who has a mental condition just makes them feel even worse about themselves and reinforces their feelings of guilt and worthlessness.



Trust me, I know all about depression. Catelynn AND Tyler are lazy. No school, no job and nether have shown interest in anything for years.  Sorry IMO they are both lazy. If she is so depressed, get off of reality tv and get yourself help. Stop jumping from one reality show to the next.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> I am so sick and tired of Dr. Drew tip toeing around Farrah. How dare he not bring up the fact that Sophia is a demon child. So, we are just going to ignore how she hits people and her mouth when talking to adults? So, we are just going to ignore, how Farrah teaches her to be disrespectful to adults and its okay? I guess we are also going to ignore the fact that Farrah, is so damn desperate for a man, that she constantly brings men around her child, and expect them to marry her after a few months.
> 
> If I hear one more time Farrah was duped into that porno she did, I am going to scream. Any idiot can tell there was a camera man in that room with them and there was special lighting.


And her costar is a well-known adult film star.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm sure Cate is depressed and it probably really came about when she gave up her first kid. However both her and Ty are very lazy. Neither of them have finished school, gotten a job, or done anything substantial with thier lives. I remember when the first season aired and jezebel.com started a collection of donations for her to go to college and they raised 13G for her. To not even finish college is a insult to those who donated so she could make a better life for herself and break the cycle. And I'm sure having to do teen mom and talk about the kid you gave up because it's your only source of income just magnified her problems and made it worse. I know that depression makes it hard to do basic tasks, but at the end of the day actions speak louder than words but these two are all talk and zero action. If anything I think being on teen mom basically enabled them to be as lazy as they want to be because thier basics are all being covered by MTV. If MTV wasn't there holding thier hands they might actually be forced to do something with thier lives outside chilling on the couch in front of the tv. Let's be real outside of Farrah and the other girl from the second season (can't remember her name aubrees mom) none of the other teen mom's have jobs, or even make any attempt to work outside of teen mom.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

I hope she isn't going to the same place the show sent Amber.  I remember when Amber was interviewed at that facility; she was so zoned out she could barely speak.  It was jail that cleaned Amber up, oddly enough.  

I hope Cait does well.


----------



## ThriftFabulous

Anxiety and depression with Leah on tonight. ***** please. You were on dope. And not getting the girls food. Lord


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> i'm sure cate is depressed and it probably really came about when she gave up her first kid. However both her and ty are very lazy. Neither of them have finished school, gotten a job, or done anything substantial with thier lives. I remember when the first season aired and jezebel.com started a collection of donations for her to go to college and they raised 13g for her. To not even finish college is a insult to those who donated so she could make a better life for herself and break the cycle. And i'm sure having to do teen mom and talk about the kid you gave up because it's your only source of income just magnified her problems and made it worse. I know that depression makes it hard to do basic tasks, but at the end of the day actions speak louder than words but these two are all talk and zero action. *if anything i think being on teen mom basically enabled them to be as lazy as they want to be because thier basics are all being covered by mtv. If mtv wasn't there holding thier hands they might actually be forced to do something with thier lives outside chilling on the couch in front of the tv*. Let's be real outside of farrah and the other girl from the second season (can't remember her name aubrees mom) none of the other teen mom's have jobs, or even make any attempt to work outside of teen mom.
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sm-g920a using purseforum mobile app




Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TC1

Leah's girls calling her out that she's only worried about herself and not their school or food....yikes. 
Jenelle...same old.
Javi being a spoiled brat as usual.
Chelsea, still talking baby talk all the time.

Urgh.


----------



## knasarae

pixiejenna said:


> I'm sure Cate is depressed and it probably really came about when she gave up her first kid. However both her and Ty are very lazy. Neither of them have finished school, gotten a job, or done anything substantial with thier lives. I remember when the first season aired and jezebel.com started a collection of donations for her to go to college and they raised 13G for her. To not even finish college is a insult to those who donated so she could make a better life for herself and break the cycle. And I'm sure having to do teen mom and talk about the kid you gave up because it's your only source of income just magnified her problems and made it worse. I know that depression makes it hard to do basic tasks, but at the end of the day actions speak louder than words but these two are all talk and zero action. If anything I think being on teen mom basically enabled them to be as lazy as they want to be because thier basics are all being covered by MTV. If MTV wasn't there holding thier hands they might actually be forced to do something with thier lives outside chilling on the couch in front of the tv. Let's be real outside of Farrah and the other girl from the second season (can't remember her name aubrees mom) none of the other teen mom's have jobs, or even make any attempt to work outside of teen mom.



Don't Macy and her boyfriend both work, in addition to that tshirt line he bought?


----------



## slang

Chelsea is too normal for this show. That is a compliment lol


----------



## labelwhore04

Umm does Chelsea have a pet pig??:wondering  I just started watching this show, i've never been interested in this group of moms, so i have no idea what's going on.


----------



## beekmanhill

Did anyone see the after show?   What have Kail and Janelle done to their faces?

Janelle is "in the medical field."  I couldn't take it.  More fights, violence, lawyers, court cases.  she's not going to change.  At least she moved closer to Barbara and Jace.

Leah should not have those kids if she can't feed them on time.  it made me so sad to hear the kids asking for food and saying that Leah always gets up too late to feed them.  

I fink Kail very controlling and Javi very passive aggressive.  Last year as I rcallshecwas quite hostile about jo moving to the development.  

I like Chelsea and Aubree is so cute and smart.  I missed Chelsea's dad.


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> Umm does Chelsea have a pet pig??:wondering  I just started watching this show, i've never been interested in this group of moms, so i have no idea what's going on.



Yes, she does and I think she has a big dog too.  I might be getting the moms/dogs confused.  In any case, all of them last year had dogs they really couldn't manage.


----------



## labelwhore04

Jenelle is awful, she's the equivalent of Farrah. I noticed that the girls all have 2nd babies from other guys(except chelsea) and all the dads have girlfriends that are pregnant. Do these people ever learn? It's called birth control.


----------



## TC1

^^ No, they don't learn..despite MTV trying to lower the teen pregnancy rates...all the people on these shows keep having children and are getting paid to sit around and do nothing but complain about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when your child says 'i don't trust you, take me home', 'I'm hungry and cold' and 'can we stop by the GAS STATION to get some breakfast' that speaks VOLUMES to your parenting skills!


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Did anyone see the after show?   What have Kail and Janelle done to their faces?
> 
> Janelle is "in the medical field."  I couldn't take it.  More fights, violence, lawyers, court cases.  she's not going to change.  At least she moved closer to Barbara and Jace.
> 
> Leah should not have those kids if she can't feed them on time.  it made me so sad to hear the kids asking for food and saying that Leah always gets up too late to feed them.
> 
> I fink Kail very controlling and Javi very passive aggressive.  Last year as I rcallshecwas quite hostile about jo moving to the development.
> 
> I like Chelsea and Aubree is so cute and smart.  I missed Chelsea's dad.



Chelsea did something to her face too, the lip area.

Kail had a whole body lift and got a new butt.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> when your child says 'i don't trust you, take me home', 'I'm hungry and cold' and 'can we stop by the GAS STATION to get some breakfast' that speaks VOLUMES to your parenting skills!




Yes! And she looked half asleep and/or on drugs when she was driving them to school, while looking at her phone of course. 

I love how Leah's brother in law speaks English, yet we still need sub titles to know what he's saying. 

And how about when they were at lunch and her youngest was downing sugar and packets of sweet and low? Jeremy should take her away from Leah too.


----------



## qwertyword

DC-Cutie said:


> when your child says 'i don't trust you, take me home', 'I'm hungry and cold' and 'can we stop by the GAS STATION to get some breakfast' that speaks VOLUMES to your parenting skills!




Yeah that was sad, and it didn't even seem to faze her


----------



## Vidarose

And Leah admitted that sometimes she may fall asleep at the wheel when driving them to school. Fatigue plus looking at her phone while driving her three children... I am scared for their safety!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Poor little Gracey: "I don't trust you. Take me back home! Cause you're always worrying about everything else except for going to pick us up and giving us lunch. I'm cold and I don't have nothing to eat! You never get us up for breakfast." :'(

It's so sad that she's already dealing with trust and abandonment issues because of her mother. I'm a teacher, and I know about hot lunches.. They are just not the best choice for such little kids. And Ali, searching for lunchables.. How sad was that?  I mean, even a banana/ apple, individual cereal boxes and milk would hit the spot on the way to school.
And Addie straight up downing the sugar packets, and the girls downing a sprite in the car..

Leah needs to give up the girls to Corey and Amanda, she can't handle it at all.


----------



## beekmanhill

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Poor little Gracey: "I don't trust you. Take me back home! Cause you're always worrying about everything else except for going to pick us up and giving us lunch. I'm cold and I don't have nothing to eat! You never get us up for breakfast." :'(
> 
> It's so sad that she's already dealing with trust and abandonment issues because of her mother. I'm a teacher, and I know about hot lunches.. They are just not the best choice for such little kids. And Ali, searching for lunchables.. How sad was that?  I mean, even a banana/ apple, individual cereal boxes and milk would hit the spot on the way to school.
> And Addie straight up downing the sugar packets, and the girls downing a sprite in the car..
> 
> Leah needs to give up the girls to Corey and Amanda, she can't handle it at all.



That was the saddest thing.  I always commented in prior seasons that the girls look so bedgraggled in her care, whereas with Corey they look clean, fresh, hair brushed.   I had no idea they were hungry.  The little one going in a car for 45 minutes without food, then stopping at a coffeeshop and eating Sweet and Low,  isn't this enough for Corey to get full custody.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea did something to her face too, the lip area.
> 
> Kail had a whole body lift and got a new butt.



OY.  I noticed Chelsea's nose on the aftershow.  It looked too narrow for her face.  I wasn't sure if it was contouring or a nose job.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> when your child says 'i don't trust you, take me home', 'I'm hungry and cold' and 'can we stop by the GAS STATION to get some breakfast' that speaks VOLUMES to your parenting skills!



Gosh, that was telling.  The poor kid knows the score re where to get breakfast, and it isn't at Mommy's house.  This was not a one off situation.  

Didn't the rags say she was living with a drug dealer, who had his own children, right after the last season?   I guess that isn't going to be mentioned.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Those girls are always shading their mom.

Didn't Corey get full custody??? If he doesn't, he should use this footage.


----------



## mundodabolsa

As sad and awful what Gracey said to Leah was it didn't seem like genuine 6-year old talk to me, seemed like she was parroting whatever she hears from others about Leah.  No doubt I'm sure they're hungry and Leah is the most disastrous "adult" I've seen on television, but just the way Gracey spoke didn't seem like her own feelings. What child that age understands about trust??  

Janelle is becoming physically prettier and I so see a Farrah-like career move in her future.


----------



## pursegrl12

dc-cutie said:


> when your child says 'i don't trust you, take me home', 'i'm hungry and cold' and 'can we stop by the gas station to get some breakfast' *that speaks volumes to your parenting skills!*





carson123 said:


> yes! And she looked half asleep and/or on drugs when she was driving them to school, while looking at her phone of course.
> 
> I love how leah's brother in law speaks english, yet we still need sub titles to know what he's saying.
> 
> *and how about when they were at lunch and her youngest was downing sugar and packets of sweet and low? *jeremy should take her away from leah too.





vidarose said:


> and leah admitted that sometimes she may fall asleep at the wheel when driving them to school. Fatigue plus looking at her phone while driving her three children...* i am scared for their safety*!





miss evy rocks! said:


> poor little gracey: "i don't trust you. Take me back home! *cause you're always worrying about everything else except for going to pick us up and giving us lunch. I'm cold and i don't have nothing to eat! You never get us up for breakfast." :'(*
> 
> it's so sad that she's already dealing with trust and abandonment issues because of her mother. I'm a teacher, and i know about hot lunches.. They are just not the best choice for such little kids. And ali, searching for lunchables.. How sad was that?  i mean, even a banana/ apple, individual cereal boxes and milk would hit the spot on the way to school.
> And addie straight up downing the sugar packets, and the girls downing a sprite in the car..
> 
> Leah needs to give up the girls to corey and amanda, she can't handle it at all.





glitterandstuds said:


> *those girls are always shading their mom.*
> 
> didn't corey get full custody??? If he doesn't, he should use this footage.




all of the this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> OY.  I noticed Chelsea's nose on the aftershow.  It looked too narrow for her face.  I wasn't sure if it was contouring or a nose job.




I think it was contouring. You could see the bronzer clearly on her nose - it needed to be blended in more.


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> all of the this!!!!!!!!!!!



Corey got full custody.   I think Leah gets them on weekends, Corey during the week, which is what he asked for.

http://www.people.com/article/teen-mom-2-exclusive-sneak-peek-leah-messer-corey-simms


----------



## pink1

Does Kail always have a new car??  Leah is just awful.  Those poor children.  It really, really made me angry when she was at the restaurant (I know is staged for show) eating while her kids had no breakfast and had to beg for a stop at a gas station.


----------



## mcb100

I can't really hate on Chelsea. She does do annoying voices all the time, but she's a good mom, and doing baby talk is the least of the problems on this show....compared to Leah who apparently doesn't feed her children all the time when they're hungry, Janelle who suffers from anger problems and is facing assault charges, Kail & Javi whose whole lives consist of just arguing with each other....


----------



## mrskolar09

It's amazing how public opinion about these moms has changed so much. Leah was a real fan favorite for a while.  She still has her supporters, but she's lost a lot of support.  
Chelsea used to be one of my least favorites, but out of the TM2 group I actually like her best now.


----------



## dsherman

It's crazy to see how they've done through the years. Honestly I think Chelsea is doing the best, finished school, got engaged, etc. Janelle I think will always be somewhat of a hot mess even when she's trying to get it together.


----------



## labelwhore04

dsherman said:


> It's crazy to see how they've done through the years. Honestly I think Chelsea is doing the best, finished school, got engaged, etc. Janelle I think will always be somewhat of a hot mess even when she's trying to get it together.



Chelseas man is so hot, she really scored with that one.


----------



## dsherman

labelwhore04 said:


> Chelseas man is so hot, she really scored with that one.


 


Right?!


Total upgrade from bald headed Adam.


----------



## mundodabolsa

labelwhore04 said:


> Chelseas man is so hot, she really scored with that one.





dsherman said:


> Right?!
> 
> 
> Total upgrade from bald headed Adam.



Y'all can't be serious. With that voice??

I've heard it all now.


----------



## Carson123

mundodabolsa said:


> Y'all can't be serious. With that voice??
> 
> I've heard it all now.




He's cute but seems a bit effeminate to me... Seems great with Aubrey though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her man is attractive, but his voice AND Chelsea's baby voice is just irritating!

I think Kail and Javi argue all the time, because Javi knows Kail has creep tendencies!  She's got a cheating history and I bet if Joe & Vee broke up, she'd be right there at the front door waiting to get in!


----------



## dsherman

mundodabolsa said:


> Y'all can't be serious. With that voice??
> 
> I've heard it all now.


 




Hahaha! I didn't say I liked his voice but the man looks niiice.


----------



## mcb100

I wouldn't be surprised if Corey and Miranda are exaggerating things a little bit, or if they feed a few lines about Leah to the twins, but there's no excuse for Leah's behavior. There are certain things you may ignore about your child from time to time like when they're having a temper tantrum possibly, or things that aren't too serious, but a child being hungry is not something that you ignore. I used to babysit a ton for different people, and am currently working on a degree in child development. Regardless of whether someone's kid acted like a spoiled brat 90% of the time or not, when they say they're hungry, you have to feed them....I'm sorry, but hunger is not something you just ignore even if your children are brats. When a kid says they're hungry, you find something for them to eat.
   I mean it's obvious she doesn't instill healthy eating behaviors in them whatsoever, I was cringing at Addie having to down a sugar packet. Forget about healthy eating habits, she can't even be bothered to feed them 3 meals a day.....I kind of hope Corey & Miranda get custody.


----------



## DC-Cutie

hungry AND cold!  it was early in the morning, none of the kids had coats or jackets on.


----------



## slang

How sad when Ali's doctor told Leah to contact "Make a wish foundation" for Ali if she hasn't already done so as her disease will progress rapidly very soon


----------



## Vidarose

I also noticed Gracie and Addy had slept on the couch, then left the house in the clothes they slept in. There just doesn't seem to be a set routine in that household, which is what children need. 
If driving 45 min to school causes that much chaos, then she needs to reevaluate the situation.


----------



## mrskolar09

I cringed when Leah was all, "I'm not making breakfast in the morning when I have to get up at 5, blah blah blah"

I'm sorry, but even if it was just Pop Tarts or something, I'd still drag my lazy butt out of bed to feed my kids.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> I cringed when Leah was all, "I'm not making breakfast in the morning when I have to get up at 5, blah blah blah"
> 
> I'm sorry, but even if it was just Pop Tarts or something, I'd still drag my lazy butt out of bed to feed my kids.



OK!!!!!  

She paid more attention to her cell phone while driving.

If you have to get the kids up at 5, then as a parent - get your butt up at 430/445 so you can prepare some breakfast for the kids.  Oatmeal takes all of a minute or two, cut up some fruit and give them some milk or juice.

She's just lazy


----------



## beekmanhill

And if I recall, Corey has not moved.  It is Leah who has moved here there and everywhere, so presumably it was her choice to locate 45 minutes away from the kids school.  

Her judgement is not too good.  I'm happy they are with Corey during the week now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> And if I recall, Corey has not moved.  It is Leah who has moved here there and everywhere, so presumably it was her choice to locate 45 minutes away from the kids school.
> 
> Her judgement is not too good.  I'm happy they are with Corey during the week now.



You're right.  After he divorced Leah, he purchased a home (looked nice) and has lived there eversince and held down the same job.  Can't say the same for leah.

Those children need stability.  Corey and his wife provide that.  I feel kinda sad for the youngest, she doesn't have the luxury of getting away from Leah since Jeremy works out of town


----------



## mcb100

I also don't like how Leah complains nonstop about having to get up at 5am. My parents would get up at 5am or a bit earlier everyday for work, and no one would ever really complain about it....It's assumed that when you have three kids, you are going to have to get up earlier anyway. (The way she was harping on about it I expected her to say like "I have to get up at 3am or 2:30 in the morning everyday" but 5am??? A lot of people have to get up at 5am. There's also a lot of breakfast she could give them that virtually requires no effort like handing them a yogurt, or instant oatmeal. I assume she's already discovered Lunchables for lunch since the girls act like that's all they ever get for lunch, lol.) 
     I mean, logically, what if she had a morning job? Like what if she had to be at work by 6:15am-6:30am every morning? Then she'd probably be waking up at 5am anyways.


----------



## TC1

A lot of people get their kids up at 5 am, ready for school and then put in a 40+ hour work week and this lazy unemployed one complains about getting her kids up?. Lawd.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Leah is too self-centered to understand and put other's needs before hers, presently her children's.
Children that age absolutely understand trust and know who they can rely on. The fact that they are malnourished under Leah's care and that they are very well cared for by Corey, shows them the difference and thus they much prefer to be with Corey. The baby is the one that will face most of the issues in the future.. I feel bad for her


----------



## Sassys

Only caught the last 10min of the show last night. Can someone please explain to me what Leah does that makes her so tired? That house was filthy, so it can't be housework. Besides the show, does she have a job or go to school full-time?


----------



## Vidarose

I think whatever drugs Leah takes for her anxiety/depression causes her to be extremely drowsy and high.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> Only caught the last 10min of the show last night. Can someone please explain to me what Leah does that makes her so tired? That house was filthy, so it can't be housework. Besides the show, does she have a job or go to school full-time?


Drugs. She does drugs. And that"s about it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Vidarose said:


> I think whatever drugs Leah takes for her anxiety/depression causes her to be extremely drowsy and high.


I am pretty sure it's not those drugs that are the problem. It's the drugs she is abusing (pain killers, heroin, some kind of opioid) that are making her drowsy and high.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I don't like Jenelle very much, but I too would be livid if my ex's gf would give my baby his first haircut  that combined with taking Kaiser out of town without letting her know.. Yeah, not smart.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Only caught the last 10min of the show last night. Can someone please explain to me what Leah does that makes her so tired? That house was filthy, so it can't be housework. Besides the show, does she have a job or go to school full-time?


 
Well, I can't tell you what she does...cause it appears to be nothing. But she told her sister that she was mentally and physically drained from waiting to hear back from the courts.

The house was such a pig sty, pop cans, garbage on the floor and cigarette packages laying around. Ew.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her attorney seemed less than thrilled to be talking to her.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> her attorney seemed less than thrilled to be talking to her.



She could not wait to get off the phone lol


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Well, I can't tell you what she does...cause it appears to be nothing. But she told her sister that she was mentally and physically drained from waiting to hear back from the courts.
> 
> The house was such a pig sty, pop cans, garbage on the floor and cigarette packages laying around. Ew.



I was wondering if that was the house of the supposed drug dealer boyfriend she lived with after Jeremy left.

All those cans of soda and packs of cigarettes....more than one adult was living there.  

She seemed high to me in that scene when she called her sister to pick up the twins.

As for Janelle, true it was wrong for Nathans girlfriend to cut Kaisers hair, but Janelle seemed to call Nathans mother when she felt tired, exhausted, stressed (from what?) rather arbitrarily, not on a given schedule.  so I suppose Nathan felt he could do what he wanted on his own schedule.  Janelle already has a new man, so I doubt she spent too much time overly stressed with Kaiser and Jase. Jase sounds as if he has pretty bad anger issues, no surprise there.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I like Chelsea so I hate knocking her but it seriously blows my mind that anyone with a cosmetology background can think her eye makeup look is a good one.  I would love to see her with a natural look; I bet she is stunning under that war paint.  She can even keep the kool-aid hair, I like the hair.


----------



## beekmanhill

She doesn't seem to be working this year either.   I agree, Chelsea could look gorgeous with a natural look.  She's very pretty.


----------



## mrskolar09

Chelsea is also the only one who seems genuinely happy.  All the rest appear to be really struggling, in one way or another.


----------



## jmaemonte

mrskolar09 said:


> Chelsea is also the only one who seems genuinely happy.  All the rest appear to be really struggling, in one way or another.



And, correct me if I'm wrong, she's also the only one who hasn't had another child.


----------



## beekmanhill

Chelsea probably would have made it OK without MTV.  She had a lot of support from her father.  

I think most of them would be pretty much in the same boat or worse without the show except in worse financial circumstances. Janelle would probably be in jail, because she couldn't afford lawyers.  Who knows where she'd be living.  I just can't see her holding a job.  Kail would be OK because she is fairly determined, and I think, hard working.  Leah might be worse off than she is.  Corey would definitely have the kids; Leah might be on the street.

The show didn't do them any favors, really.   I wonder if Janelle or Leah have saved a single dime.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Chelsea probably would have made it OK without MTV.  She had a lot of support from her father.
> 
> I think most of them would be pretty much in the same boat or worse without the show except in worse financial circumstances. Janelle would probably be in jail, because she couldn't afford lawyers.  Who knows where she'd be living.  I just can't see her holding a job.  Kail would be OK because she is fairly determined, and I think, hard working.  Leah might be worse off than she is.  Corey would definitely have the kids; Leah might be on the street.
> 
> The show didn't do them any favors, really.   I wonder if Janelle or Leah have saved a single dime.



I think the show's $$ helped Leah's "drug" problem. I do believe she would have been living in a trailer, but maybe not on something.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> *I think the show's $$ helped Leah's "drug" problem*. I do believe she would have been living in a trailer, but maybe not on something.




oh totally agree! nothing but time and money on her hands.....


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I think the show's $$ helped Leah's "drug" problem. I do believe she would have been living in a trailer, but maybe not on something.



Could be.  She might not have had as much "anxiety and stress."

It seems the house she is being shown in is the house of that bf she took up with after last season.  Wonder why MTV hides that.  He had two of his kids kids in his care.  If she didn't want that known because of her custody case, why would MTV go along with it.  

Also interesting that in the OG series, MTV shows the producers and their relationship with the teen moms.  MTV doesn't do that here, but this gang has a lot more going on.


----------



## mrskolar09

beekmanhill said:


> I wonder if Janelle or Leah have saved a single dime.




I read once that Chelsea had the highest estimated net worth of the TM3 girls at around $60,000. 

I also heard just the other day that Leah had been accused of dipping into one of the twins' trust funds to support her habit.  I would imagine that any money Leah and Jenelle managed to save was eaten up by drugs and/or lawyers' fees.


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> I read once that Chelsea had the highest estimated net worth of the TM3 girls at around $60,000.
> 
> I also heard just the other day that Leah had been accused of dipping into one of the twins' trust funds to support her habit.  I would imagine that any money Leah and Jenelle managed to save was eaten up by drugs and/or lawyers' fees.



Wow, 60,000 after being on Tv for six years!  Course MTV paid them peanuts in the beginning.  Even now, I bet they don't get paid in proportion to the revenue MTV makes on the series.

That would be so wrong, but not surprising, from Leah.  The twin with muscular dystrophy is going to gave huge medical expenses her whole life.


----------



## mundodabolsa

beekmanhill said:


> That would be so wrong, but not surprising, from Leah.  The twin with muscular dystrophy is going to gave huge medical expenses her whole life.



Doesn't Corey have decent employment?  I'm sure their out of pocket expenses are still astronomical but I'd hope Corey's health insurance makes it manageable. 

No telling with this crowd though.


----------



## Megs

In the last episode when Leah was driving the girls to school in the morning - I know she was tired, but I truly don't believe I've ever looked like that when I'm driving and tired. I mean I don't think I've even really looked like that when I'm tired and safely at my house. Her eyes were terrifying me how they were closing and rolling while she was driving the girls. Anyone else?!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Megs said:


> In the last episode when Leah was driving the girls to school in the morning - I know she was tired, but I truly don't believe I've ever looked like that when I'm driving and tired. I mean I don't think I've even really looked like that when I'm tired and safely at my house. Her eyes were terrifying me how they were closing and rolling while she was driving the girls. *Anyone else?!*



Everyone else!

She terrifies me a lot.  I think the best thing for those girls is the fact that MTV crew are often around when they are in her care.  

I almost wanted to applaud her and give her credit when she called her sister (?) to pick up the girls after recognizing she wasn't well enough to go herself.  Then I wondered if there wasn't a producer seated there who noticed and made a little, "hey, maybe you should take a nap instead of driving," suggestion.


----------



## Megs

mundodabolsa said:


> Everyone else!
> 
> She terrifies me a lot.  I think the best thing for those girls is the fact that MTV crew are often around when they are in her care.
> 
> I almost wanted to applaud her and give her credit when she called her sister (?) to pick up the girls after recognizing she wasn't well enough to go herself.  Then I wondered if there wasn't a producer seated there who noticed and made a little, "hey, maybe you should take a nap instead of driving," suggestion.




I mean have you ever even come close to looking like that while driving your car?! I really hate to even say anything, but it seems a bit beyond tired to me. I was thinking about the producers and if they step in to help if they worry about the safety of the children. It's hard to know because it doesn't show them being hands on in Teen Mom 2. 

Also, Javi was showing these tendencies, but truly what happened? He is so possessive and controlling and he really comes off as a nut.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Megs said:


> I mean have you ever even come close to looking like that while driving your car?! I really hate to even say anything, *but it seems a bit beyond tired to me.* I was thinking about the producers and if they step in to help if they worry about the safety of the children. It's hard to know because it doesn't show them being hands on in Teen Mom 2.



Oh she's definitely high or otherwise under substance influence most of the time and not just tired. I don't think anyone needs to hesitate saying it, it's clear as day. 

I think the crew stays as minimally involved as possible but would not shy away from keeping the girls from something dangerous.  The car scenes are done with a mounted dash cam so there wasn't necessarily someone around to step in.  I don't think the crew do things like feed the hungry girls but I definitely don't think they'd let her drive when so clearly out of it, if they can help it.


----------



## beekmanhill

mundodabolsa said:


> Oh she's definitely high or otherwise under substance influence most of the time and not just tired. I don't think anyone needs to hesitate saying it, it's clear as day.
> 
> I think the crew stays as minimally involved as possible but would not shy away from keeping the girls from something dangerous.  The car scenes are done with a mounted dash cam so there wasn't necessarily someone around to step in.  I don't think the crew do things like feed the hungry girls but I definitely don't think they'd let her drive when so clearly out of it, if they can help it.



Gosh I hope the crew steps in in a dangerous situation.  Let's face it,  this isn't exactly a serious documentary.   On OG the fourth wall has been broken, and on this one, they are selective with what they show and don't show.  So I hope the producers wouldn't pull something like "we don't interfere, we are shooting reality" in Leah's case.

Her having the kids on weekends would worry me a lot if I were Corey.  She might be inclined to drive them around that is if she isn't stressed aka high as a kite.


----------



## beekmanhill

mundodabolsa said:


> Doesn't Corey have decent employment?  I'm sure their out of pocket expenses are still astronomical but I'd hope Corey's health insurance makes it manageable.
> 
> No telling with this crowd though.



I'm sure Corey has decent insurance, but you always read about people with serious illnesses  being drowned by medical bills that insurance doesn't cover, and reaching their max, etc.   Remember how just the wheelchair was such a big deal to get approval.  Leah blamed Corey of course.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am sure they would step in if she was high with the kids and the crew was there. They did that in an episode of The Real World when one of the girls was driving drunk years and years ago.


----------



## michie

buzzytoes said:


> I am sure they would step in if she was high with the kids and the crew was there. They did that in an episode of The Real World when one of the girls was driving drunk years and years ago.



Ruthie. I remember that.


----------



## Megs

I just kept waiting for the crew to ask her to pull over and finish driving the girls to school. She's frightening to watch on tv many times and part of me truly hopes its editing, but I don't think it is.


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought Kailyn was really out of line when she was discussing the fight between her and Jo with Isaac.  She is a real piece of work.


----------



## TC1

^^ You know she eggs Jo on...then films him all sneaky like...to show on TV?...yup..real mature Kail. She is so underhanded, you can just tell.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes!

I also think she instigates the conflict between Jo and Javi because she likes the jealousy.  Plus I'm sure it's also a good way to ensure he's totally in her corner.


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I also think she instigates the conflict between Jo and Javi because she likes the jealousy.  Plus I'm sure it's also a good way to ensure he's totally in her corner.



Agree, she instigates everything.  She is very controlling.  Never liked her from the beginning when she was living in Jo's basement and dating on the side, violating her agreement with Jo's parents, who were very good to her.   Isaac was just a baby.

On another note, so happy Janelle found true love on Tinder and everything is working out beautifully.   Good thing she has Nathan's mother to foist Kaiser off on.


----------



## mrskolar09

I know Jenelle is what most people consider a screw up, but a part of me will always feel sorry for her.  I think she needs love on a desperate level and will continue rushing into things with any guy who gives her attention.  Also, I don't think Babs is ever going to give Jase back, both for personal and practical reasons. 

And yeah, Kailyn is shady and I've always thought so.  I wonder how she really feels about Jo and Vee getting engaged.


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> ^^ You know she eggs Jo on...then films him all sneaky like...to show on TV?...yup..real mature Kail. She is so underhanded, you can just tell.




Also I don't have kids yet but I would guess plenty of well-loved and taken care of kids don't get their baths some nights and go to school in pjs with bed head. I mean she really just wants to find fault. 

Come to think of it, it comes off like both her and Javi are super controlling.


----------



## TC1

Megs said:


> Also I don't have kids yet but I would guess plenty of well-loved and taken care of kids don't get their baths some nights and go to school in pjs with bed head. I mean she really just wants to find fault.
> 
> Come to think of it, it comes off like both her and Javi are super controlling.


 
She & Javi are so busy trying to judge everyone...my child OFTEN has her shower at night before bed..and crazy hair in the morning...doesn't mean she has a hygiene problem..as they are trying to portray with Issac.


----------



## mrskolar09

Absolutely!  I love how Javi was all 'embarrassed' because Isaac had messy hair.  He's a kid, how do you even know he didn't mess his hair up at some point at school before lunch?  

And how Kailyn was lecturing about how Jo should be out of bed and dressed regardless of having a newborn... I seem to remember her looking pretty messy when Lincoln was a newborn.  She needs to remember that it's best not to point fingers unless your hands are spotless.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lots of kids take thier showers/baths at night before they go to bed. It helps calm them down and it's one less thing to deal with in the morning when getting ready for school, makes life easy.  And lots of kids and heck even adults have bedhead. I think that they both enjoy criticizing each other over petty things.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Vidarose

It was strange to hear Kail criticize Joe for his slovenliness when she herself was shown later to be wearing sweats as he was. I think she would have a lot to say to me. Baggy t-shirts and yoga pants are practically my uniform when at home, complete with a messy bun. And, I never wear make-up anymore, gasp!
I am all about comfort.
I was very impressed with Vee though. She looked amazing regardless of having recently had a baby. However, I feel all the effort is for the benefit of the cameras now following her too. Maybe once she gets used to being on tv her extra efforts will diminish so that we will soon see her looking more "comfortable."


----------



## beekmanhill

Well, more of the same but it was still interesting.

There are bidding wars for homes in Sioux Falls?   I hope Chelsea and bf do get married. They are immature, but I think will grow together.   

Leah looked a lot better.  For once her own hair looked combed.  But there she was again, furiously texting and driving as well as talking to the kids.  Accident waiting to happen.  And still late for school on the one day she now has to take them.  It was nice to see Corey brushing their hair.  

Janelle wants Jace but then can't handle the stress of all the kids and goes out to dinner and leaves him with friends of new boyfriend, all of whom are strangers to him, I assume.  Poor Barbara still has her full time job.  Kaiser is in diapers a good part of the time.  Poor Jace, he is going to be a big problem as he gets older.  

Kailyn , I don't know, she seems to have no true feelings for Javi.  She's an odd duck.


----------



## TinksDelite

Did I see this correctly? Leah is not only texting while driving but not wearing a seatbelt? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DiorT

anyone notice when Leah went to her kids choir practice she left little one in car and had to run back for her?


----------



## anabanana745

beekmanhill said:


> Well, more of the same but it was still interesting.
> 
> There are bidding wars for homes in Sioux Falls?   I hope Chelsea and bf do get married. They are immature, but I think will grow together.
> 
> Leah looked a lot better.  For once her own hair looked combed.  But there she was again, furiously texting and driving as well as talking to the kids.  Accident waiting to happen.  And still late for school on the one day she now has to take them.  It was nice to see Corey brushing their hair.
> 
> Janelle wants Jace but then can't handle the stress of all the kids and goes out to dinner and leaves him with friends of new boyfriend, all of whom are strangers to him, I assume.  Poor Barbara still has her full time job.  Kaiser is in diapers a good part of the time.  Poor Jace, he is going to be a big problem as he gets older.
> 
> Kailyn , I don't know, she seems to have no true feelings for Javi.  She's an odd duck.




Her reaction to him being deployed was so odd! Nothing about missing her husband. Lotssss of complaining how hard it will be to manage on her own with two kids.


----------



## beekmanhill

anabanana745 said:


> Her reaction to him being deployed was so odd! Nothing about missing her husband. Lotssss of complaining how hard it will be to manage on her own with two kids.



Yeah, as usual its all about Kail.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DiorT said:


> anyone notice when Leah went to her kids choir practice she left little one in car and had to run back for her?



Yes!!!!  I was thinking 'this bish still on her meth high'. Meanwhile Corey is feeding the girls, combing their hair and getting them to school ON TIME


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Leah also left the cat in the car, twitter was blowing up over that.


----------



## Sassys

Kailyn Lowry DITCHES Wedding Ring for MTV Movie Awards, Hangs With Jo Rivera!

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...-wedding-ring-for-mtv-movie-awards-hangs-wit/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> Kailyn Lowry DITCHES Wedding Ring for MTV Movie Awards, Hangs With Jo Rivera!
> 
> http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...-wedding-ring-for-mtv-movie-awards-hangs-wit/



Did she not get her boobs done??? That one boob is dragging

Joe looks horrible


----------



## DiorT

Joe looks like a frog.


----------



## mrskolar09

For as much surgery as she had done, she really doesn't look all that different


----------



## pursegrl12

DiorT said:


> anyone notice when Leah went to her kids choir practice she left little one in car and had to run back for her?



oh, she legit forgot her!!! what a mess!!! 



anabanana745 said:


> Her reaction to him being deployed was so odd! Nothing about missing her husband. Lotssss of complaining how hard it will be to manage on her own with two kids.



she is super excited that he'll be gone!!!



Sassys said:


> Kailyn Lowry DITCHES Wedding Ring for MTV Movie Awards, Hangs With Jo Rivera!
> 
> http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...-wedding-ring-for-mtv-movie-awards-hangs-wit/



omg, her boob!! wth?!?!



mrskolar09 said:


> For as much surgery as she had done, she really doesn't look all that different



she looks exactly the same and Jo looks gross per usual. I don't know what Vee sees in him?


----------



## TinksDelite

Glitterandstuds said:


> Did she not get her boobs done??? That one boob is dragging
> 
> Joe looks horrible




OMG yes! If she's in Dover, DE I could have recommended a much better surgeon (I think she had it out of state). YIKES!


----------



## michie

Jo really does look like Uncle Fester. But, Jo will always have a soft spot in my cold heart because of his family, especially his mom. I hope he's still close to his parents. 

AND YESSSSSS!!! I thought I was seeing things when Leah left that child in the car!


----------



## slang

michie said:


> Jo really does look like Uncle Fester. But, Jo will always have a soft spot in my cold heart because of his family, especially his mom. I hope he's still close to his parents.
> 
> AND YESSSSSS!!! I thought I was seeing things when Leah left that child in the car!



Yes, I loved Joe's Mum. I wonder why she stopped filming?


----------



## TC1

DiorT said:


> anyone notice when Leah went to her kids choir practice she left little one in car and had to run back for her?


 
I did!, poor Addie wasn't screaming her head off, so she almost got left behind. I also noticed that when she had to turn the car around to go look for the tie, she was smoking in the car, with both girls. SMH.


----------



## TC1

It seemed to me like Kail was mostly irritated when she miscarried., that it didn't fit into her schedule anymore. "we planned this down to a science, and were ready to announce it on our Christmas cards"


----------



## DC-Cutie

TinksDelite said:


> OMG yes! If she's in Dover, DE I could have recommended a much better surgeon (I think she had it out of state). YIKES!



Yikes, what?  She went to a doctor in Miami.  Plenty of people fly to NYC, LA and other places in the US for procedures


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Yes, I loved Joe's Mum. I wonder why she stopped filming?



I liked her too.  Maybe she wanted her privacy.  She also got a divorce


----------



## TinksDelite

DC-Cutie said:


> Yikes, what?  She went to a doctor in Miami.  Plenty of people fly to NYC, LA and other places in the US for procedures


Yikes = her boobs... 

Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Leah also left the cat in the car, twitter was blowing up over that.



Yes, I wondered about that.  Didn't she say something about leaving the window open so he'd get some air?


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> It seemed to me like Kail was mostly irritated when she miscarried., that it didn't fit into her schedule anymore. "we planned this down to a science, and were ready to announce it on our Christmas cards"



Yep, I noticed that.  If she and Javi were having problems, and he was potentially going to be deployed, why oh why would she have baby number three?  

She was mad at Javi for not being there for her, but as you said, she seemed more worried about her schedule than anything else.


----------



## DC-Cutie

plain and simple - if things don't go Kail's way, she's not happy


----------



## mcb100

I don't like how it's like a game between Leah and Corey over who gets custody. I mean, handle things maturely and in private the way they should be done (I know it's MTV but please, like not in front of the kids)....I had to make a smirk when she said that she literally told her girls that it is Corey and Miranda's fault that her kids can't see her anymore.....I mean, fine, there's always people in the world who are incapable of caring for children, custody cases happen all the time but you don't actually tell your child to their face that "it's so and so's fault that you can't see me anymore" I mean, that's just immature/bad parenting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Why did Cole have to speak like a little girl when he greeted Chelsea's friend?  He seems cool, but that voice is so annoying


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Why did Cole have to speak like a little girl when he greeted Chelsea's friend?  He seems cool, but that voice is so annoying


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

TC1 said:


> I did!, poor Addie wasn't screaming her head off, so she almost got left behind. I also noticed that when she had to turn the car around to go look for the tie, she was smoking in the car, with both girls. SMH.



I was cringing at all the cursing..


----------



## anabanana745

mcb100 said:


> I don't like how it's like a game between Leah and Corey over who gets custody. I mean, handle things maturely and in private the way they should be done (I know it's MTV but please, like not in front of the kids)....I had to make a smirk when she said that she literally told her girls that it is Corey and Miranda's fault that her kids can't see her anymore.....I mean, fine, there's always people in the world who are incapable of caring for children, custody cases happen all the time but you don't actually tell your child to their face that "it's so and so's fault that you can't see me anymore" I mean, that's just immature/bad parenting.




And Corey looks like the good guy next to Leah because she is such a mess but I'm not sure he's such an angel either. I have a sneaking suspicion he wanted custody to put an end to Leah's demands for more child support. If he has the girls she can't ask for anything and he doesn't have to send her a penny. He was already used to taking care of them on the weekend so what's a few more days in exchange for not having to pay child support anymore?


----------



## beekmanhill

anabanana745 said:


> And Corey looks like the good guy next to Leah because she is such a mess but I'm not sure he's such an angel either. I have a sneaking suspicion he wanted custody to put an end to Leah's demands for more child support. If he has the girls she can't ask for anything and he doesn't have to send her a penny. He was already used to taking care of them on the weekend so what's a few more days in exchange for not having to pay child support anymore?



I have to give Corey the benefit of the doubt.  We see how his eyes light up when he is with those girls.  And we've seen Leah messed up out of her mind in a filthy house and the girls beraggled and late for school.  Who wouldn't sue for custody under those circumstances.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't even think child support is an issue. I think his genuine care and concern for his daughters is far more evident than Leah's.   Corey is stable - has the same home since they split, has a job, married and all around seems like a good person.


----------



## beekmanhill

Am I wrong or on the morning that Leah had to bring the kids to school, was one of the kids sleeping on the downstairs couch?


----------



## DiorT

beekmanhill said:


> Am I wrong or on the morning that Leah had to bring the kids to school, was one of the kids sleeping on the downstairs couch?



Yep.  And I read on another board it is b/c Leah's bf lives with her and his kids sleep in the bedrooms.  It was also noted that is why there are little boy toys scattered all over as well.  IDK if this is true or not....just saying what I read about the same question being asked.

Also, I saw a sneak peak to next weeks episode, Leah and Jeremy go out to dinner and she is wasted!  He calls her out on it too.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Am I wrong or on the morning that Leah had to bring the kids to school, was one of the kids sleeping on the downstairs couch?



Yes, we have seen that a couple of times this season. No wonder Corey fought for primary custody when you see what happens in her house!


----------



## slang

DC-Cutie said:


> Why did Cole have to speak like a little girl when he greeted Chelsea's friend?  He seems cool, but that voice is so annoying



What's weirder, was that the friend responded back to Cole in a baby voice! They all seem to speak to each other that way?
I hate to even be critical about Chelsea or Cole - I honestly think these 2 are too normal for this show. They really seem to have their act together and would be perfectly fine if the show ended and the MTV $ dried up


----------



## beekmanhill

DiorT said:


> Yep.  And I read on another board it is b/c Leah's bf lives with her and his kids sleep in the bedrooms.  It was also noted that is why there are little boy toys scattered all over as well.  IDK if this is true or not....just saying what I read about the same question being asked.
> 
> Also, I saw a sneak peak to next weeks episode, Leah and Jeremy go out to dinner and she is wasted!  He calls her out on it too.



Yes, this is a different house from what we have seen on previous seasons,; it has more upholstered furniture.  I'm sure it's the house of the alleged drug dealer bf who had two kids of his own in his custody and who Leah ran to soon after she and Jeremy broke up.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, this is a different house from what we have seen on previous seasons,; it has more upholstered furniture.  I'm sure it's the house of the alleged drug dealer bf who had two kids of his own in his custody and who Leah ran to soon after she and Jeremy broke up.



Whaaa? her new bf is a drug dealer?? Is this the someone people have said was a personal trainer or a different guy. She sure can pick em!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Leah has been picture with a couple of guys since her split with Jeremy.  There was a black guy and people said he was the drug dealer and the white guy was the trainer.


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Whaaa? her new bf is a drug dealer?? Is this the someone people have said was a personal trainer or a different guy. She sure can pick em!



To be fair, it was "alleged" by a few of the rags.  I'm not sure they had any proof.


----------



## pursegrl12

slang said:


> What's weirder, was that* the friend responded back to Cole in a baby voice!* They all seem to speak to each other that way?
> I hate to even be critical about Chelsea or Cole - I honestly think these 2 are too normal for this show. They really seem to have their act together and would be perfectly fine if the show ended and the MTV $ dried up



her friend wants to be Chelsea so bad......


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Whaaa? her new bf is a drug dealer?? Is this the someone people have said was a personal trainer or a different guy. She sure can pick em!



http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/teen-mom-leah-messer-secret-boyfriend-move-in-new-photo-proof/
According to this article, they lived together almost all of last year, certainly while filming.  

Here it says bf is  personal trainer.  It seems they moved in with her mother first, or so this article says.  Others have said she and three kids moved into his house.  No wonder Corey was upset.  I guess this was all kept secret by the MTV producers.  It is too much change for those twins.  

I can only imagine that house with five kids and Leah in charge.  Lots of soda bottles and cigarettes and who knows what else.  No fruit or cereal though.  

I've also noticed that Leah twists her mouth around in a very odd way, like a meth head.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/teen-mom-leah-messer-secret-boyfriend-move-in-new-photo-proof/
> According to this article, they lived together almost all of last year, certainly while filming.
> 
> Here it says bf is  personal trainer.  It seems they moved in with her mother first, or so this article says.  Others have said she and three kids moved into his house.  No wonder Corey was upset.  I guess this was all kept secret by the MTV producers.  It is too much change for those twins.
> 
> I can only imagine that house with five kids and Leah in charge.  Lots of soda bottles and cigarettes and who knows what else.  No fruit or cereal though.
> 
> I've also noticed that Leah twists her mouth around in a very odd way, like a meth head.



Interesting! I wonder why he doesn't film, to at least get some MTV $


----------



## qwertyword

slang said:


> Interesting! I wonder why he doesn't film, to at least get some MTV $




3 Feb 16 radar article says they split up


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Interesting! I wonder why he doesn't film, to at least get some MTV $



I'd bet he'd film, but Leah may have figured it didn't look too good, given she was in the middle of the custody battle.  She was barely separated from Jeremy.


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> I'd bet he'd film, but Leah may have figured it didn't look too good, given she was in the middle of the custody battle.  She was barely separated from Jeremy.




I don't know if Leah's that smart.  I remember dr drew basically calling her an idiot for getting married to Jeremy so quick and getting pregnant and she had no clue what he was talking about/why he was saying that.


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> I don't know if Leah's that smart.  I remember dr drew basically calling her an idiot for getting married to Jeremy so quick and getting pregnant and she had no clue what he was talking about/why he was saying that.



Dr. Drew never calls out anyone lol. I highly doubt he said that.


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> Dr. Drew never calls out anyone lol. I highly doubt he said that.




Haha he did. He basically told her it's a clear indication that she's not making adult decisions. And Leah was like "huh?" and started tearing up


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> Haha he did. He basically told her it's a clear indication that she's not making adult decisions. And Leah was like "huh?" and started tearing up



I remember that. 

When those tears started dr drew backed off.  He deals with them with kid gloves and it drives me nuts.


----------



## labelwhore04

I just watched the episode where Kailyn and Javi were ragging on Joe for making Isaac look like "he just rolled out of bed." Is that a joke? Kailyn is like the dirtiest looking person ever, always looks like she hasnt showered in days.


----------



## mcb100

Even though this wasn't what they were arguing about---I don't understand why Joe doesn't work. Vee doesn't work, so now that's two kids that they have to support on only one person's income plus a house and car payments and everything else. (Plus, from what I've read online--they don't get paid a ton of money. The girls on this season I believe make less than the Teen Mom 2 girls, and the guys typically get paid much less than the girls do.) There's no reason why he can't at least work part time. MTV money isn't going to last for forever. 

But I also feel like every once and a while, Kailyn just finds things that she can try to pick at Joe for. It's literally like she just gets bored from time and time and decides she has to start arguments so she has things to think about/stay busy with. Like who told her it was a good idea to start a whole ordeal just because you see a photo of your son with bedhead/frizzy hair? It was absolutely unnecessary.


----------



## slang

^ Adam (Chelsea's ex) went on a twitter rant a little while ago about having to pay more child support. He has since deleted the tweets but someone saved the screen shots and what he said was interesting.
He said the "original" guys from this season get the same money as the girls do as they signed the same contract. So that would be him, Joe & Corey. Last year both he & Chelsea made $250k each and Aubree $50k (in a trust fund). This season both he & Chelsea got $300k each and Aubree again $50k.
His rant had to do with the fact that if Chelsea makes the same $ as him (which was put as evidence in their child support case) why he should have to pay her any child support. People were trying to explain the $ is for Aubree as Chelsea pays all the bills for Aubree (medical, clothes, school, sports etc) but he was complaining by the time he paid taxes on his MTV $ & all his bills he didn't have a lot left for his 2 kids. Poor thing!
Anyway, he said he is quitting the show and will refuse to sign permission for Aubree to film next season so Chelsea will have to leave the show...


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol sounds like Adam is too daft to understand that it doesn't matter how much money his ex makes. Aubree is still his financial obligation as his flesh and blood. So his line of thinking is if I have to pay child support I'm going to cut off my ex's main source of income. In turn cutting off his own income, if he can't afford to pay child support now give it a whirl with even less resources. Way to stick it to her Adam [emoji19] super mature father of the year.  .  . Sadly based on his part on the show this stunt sounds about normal. So he basically the same as a dead beat dad who only works under the table so they can get out of child support. I'm kind of surprised that they're making that much a season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> ^ Adam (Chelsea's ex) went on a twitter rant a little while ago about having to pay more child support. He has since deleted the tweets but someone saved the screen shots and what he said was interesting.
> He said the "original" guys from this season get the same money as the girls do as they signed the same contract. So that would be him, Joe & Corey. Last year both he & Chelsea made $250k each and Aubree $50k (in a trust fund). This season both he & Chelsea got $300k each and Aubree again $50k.
> His rant had to do with the fact that if Chelsea makes the same $ as him (which was put as evidence in their child support case) why he should have to pay her any child support. People were trying to explain the $ is for Aubree as Chelsea pays all the bills for Aubree (medical, clothes, school, sports etc) but he was complaining by the time he paid taxes on his MTV $ & all his bills he didn't have a lot left for his 2 kids. Poor thing!
> Anyway, he said he is quitting the show and will refuse to sign permission for Aubree to film next season so Chelsea will have to leave the show...



I'm really surprised they make this much money.   Adam got $300K and he is hardly on the show.   Nice paycheck, he'll never see that again.  What a moron he is.  Yes, Adam, you do owe child support, you had the kid.  Doesn't matter how much Chelsea makes, you make a lot too.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> I'm really surprised they make this much money.   Adam got $300K and he is hardly on the show.   Nice paycheck, he'll never see that again.  What a moron he is.  Yes, Adam, you do owe child support, you had the kid.  Doesn't matter how much Chelsea makes, you make a lot too.



I was surprised too that the guys make the same as the girls (since they hardly film) but Adam said the contract was done in such a way that both made the same $. Maybe he was lying but Chelsea's Dad Randy joined in the twitter "discussion" and never called him out on lying about making the same $ as Chelsea.
What Randy did call him out on was blaming Chelsea for asking for more $, Randy was trying to explain how the court determines the amount based on the fathers income Chelsea doesn't ask for a specific amount the court awards that based on Adam's salary - thats when Adam said he would quit the show next season then (such an idiot!)

Adam was also mad he doesn't have access to Aubree's trust fund, which Randy explained that no one does. Chelsea can't take money out of it either as its Aubree's money but that Chelsea puts money in the acct to build it up for Aubree's education, does he? - Adam didn't respond lol!

I know its immature for Randy as a grown man to have a twitter fight with Adam, but I have to admit reading his responses to Adam made me laugh. Especially when Adam had the nerve to say to Randy - what will you do when you and Chelsea are off the show next year. Randy was like, Umm I'll do the same thing I have been doing for the past 25years - run my successful dental practise, what will you do Adam since you don't have a job 
Randy said he wasn't worried about Chelsea and Cole - they both work hard and make good money so they'll be ok with out any MTV money, but will Adam be ok?


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> I was surprised too that the guys make the same as the girls (since they hardly film) but Adam said the contract was done in such a way that both made the same $. Maybe he was lying but Chelsea's Dad Randy joined in the twitter "discussion" and never called him out on lying about making the same $ as Chelsea.
> What Randy did call him out on was blaming Chelsea for asking for more $, Randy was trying to explain how the court determines the amount based on the fathers income Chelsea doesn't ask for a specific amount the court awards that based on Adam's salary - thats when Adam said he would quit the show next season then (such an idiot!)
> 
> Adam was also mad he doesn't have access to Aubree's trust fund, which Randy explained that no one does. Chelsea can't take money out of it either as its Aubree's money but that Chelsea puts money in the acct to build it up for Aubree's education, does he? - Adam didn't respond lol!
> 
> I know its immature for Randy as a grown man to have a twitter fight with Adam, but I have to admit reading his responses to Adam made me laugh. Especially when Adam had the nerve to say to Randy - what will you do when you and Chelsea are off the show next year. Randy was like, Umm I'll do the same thing I have been doing for the past 25years - run my successful dental practise, what will you do Adam since you don't have a job
> Randy said he wasn't worried about Chelsea and Cole - they both work hard and make good money so they'll be ok with out any MTV money, but will Adam be ok?



Oh that's so funny.  Adam really is dumb.  Thanks for the Twitter recap.


----------



## labelwhore04

What do Chelsea and Cole do for a living outside of MTV?


----------



## slang

labelwhore04 said:


> What do Chelsea and Cole do for a living outside of MTV?



Chelsea is a esthetician/MUA and if I remember correctly Cole has a government ministry job with the state, something outdoorsy like wildlife or fishery


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> What do Chelsea and Cole do for a living outside of MTV?



they both practice 'baby talk'


----------



## mcb100

Yes, Chelsea is an esthetician and for some reason I thought I heard that Cole was a mechanic.


----------



## TC1

Chelsea has custody. Adam has "visitation", so they take the fathers income into consideration and HE pays support to her, because she has custody..her income as well as Cole's usually isn't taken into consideration, nor what he has to pay for Paislee..it just doesn't matter, you support your kids. If Adam quits the show (which I highly doubt) he would be cutting off his own gravy train.


----------



## Sassys

Wait, so Leah drops her kids in the front of the school? So, you don't walk them into the school?!?!?!

Why are they sleeping on a sofa???


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

It breaks my heart every time Aubree talks about how Adam doesn't spend time with her..
Her little face gets so sad


----------



## mrskolar09

Leah is so ridiculous.  Every time I watch her, I want to smack her.


----------



## TC1

Jo saying that he didn't really like the fact that Javi had a career in the military was ridiculous. At least he HAS A JOB. 
Leah wanting to hook up with Jeremy when it's obvious she is living with someone else?, she's awful.


----------



## mcb100

See, there's like all different reports out there. I also saw the article where it was reported that Chelsea makes almost 300,000.00 dollars. But this article, which was written in 2016 claims that Chelsea only gets 60,000.00 dollars and that a lot of the moms are only worth between 10,000-25,000 dollars. So what's right? I guess we'll never know, not that it matters. http://thestir.cafemom.com/tv/197177/how_much_are_the_teen
I'm thinking that maybe this is only their base pay from MTV and that they do a lot of endorsements and product promotions on top of that. I know Chelsea sponsors/advertises (not on the show though) for several different products like diet pills and shakes and things like that on social media and stuff. I don't know which article(s) are true or not, but she must be getting paid a lot extra to promote people's brands/products.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya I don't know if I believe that they're making 300G each a season it sounds a bit steep. I feel like it's closer to 50-100G but  that's just a guess. Yes they do make extra money on the side endorsing stuff but I don't see any of the teen mom's pulling in 6 figures in endorsements. Regardless of what any of them make it's pretty evident that none of them are really great at managing money. Nor do the majority of of them have any desire to work for a living outside the tv show. I'd say Farrah, Chelsea, and Cory are the only ones who have jobs outside the tv show. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

Finally got a chance to watch the dads' aftershow, and DH and I about died laughing when they asked Jeremy if he still had feelings for Leah as she was implying.  He couldn't get that 'No!' out any faster.


----------



## Carson123

That David guy seems like a real idiot. He could barely answer the questions.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yeah, I don't think he quite understood what 'bucket list' meant.   Beer and ice, lol.


----------



## mcb100

It is so disrespectful to watch Leah try to talk to Jeremy about the possibility of being together, when she is with another man....she's like fawning over Jeremy in this episode. Makes me think that she has absolutely no values or morals.
 I mean seriously, with this girl, she acts like she doesn't even know she's being filmed or on national television sometimes. Don't you realize people are watching you? lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> It is so disrespectful to watch Leah try to talk to Jeremy about the possibility of being together, when she is with another man....she's like fawning over Jeremy in this episode. Makes me think that she has absolutely no values or morals.
> I mean seriously, with this girl, she acts like she doesn't even know she's being filmed or on national television sometimes. Don't you realize people are watching you? lol



leah hasn't had values or morals since season 1.  She cheated on Corey, broke up.  Started with another guy, cheated on him... back to Corey...  neverending cycle


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> Yeah, I don't think he quite understood what 'bucket list' meant.   Beer and ice, lol.



That was hysterical.  He wasn't the brightest apple in the bucket, I mean barrel.


----------



## mrskolar09

mcb100 said:


> It is so disrespectful to watch Leah try to talk to Jeremy about the possibility of being together, when she is with another man....she's like fawning over Jeremy in this episode. Makes me think that she has absolutely no values or morals.
> I mean seriously, with this girl, she acts like she doesn't even know she's being filmed or on national television sometimes. Don't you realize people are watching you? lol




I try not to judge people on their 'social' habits, but really, Leah is just making herself look like a gold digging tramp.
She did the same thing after she and Corey broke up, realized it sucked on her own and tried to get him back acting all flirty.  I think she missed the gravy train Jeremy provided.

And flat out telling the girls it was Corey and Miranda's fault that they couldn't be with their mom every day was really low.  She claims not to put 'her girls' in the middle, but that's really all she does.





beekmanhill said:


> That was hysterical.  He wasn't the brightest apple in the bucket, I mean barrel.




He really is an idiot, lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just caught the last two eppies.

This seems like the season of courts since everyone can't even talk to one another without a lawyer getting involved. 

Leah is insecure and will jump on any guy who shows her the littlest bit of interest. I also don't like how she's constantly trying to pin the girls against thier dad who's the only bit of stability in thier lives. 

Janelle wtf going to NYC for your bday is a bigger priority than watching your kids? I'm not surprised she's not liking the options given to her regarding her court date. This is going to be one epic battle to watch because she's too dumb to realize how much she effed up. I forsee her getting to spend some QT in county in the not so distant future. I also don't understandwhy she thinks that she'll ever have full custody of her son. 

I actually felt bad for Kale. She usually annoys the F out of me. But having a miscarriage and having your husband being unsupportive to you after the fact is rough. I was surprised that Joe didn't mind switching thier weeks around to accommodate Javi leaving, I was expecting him to put up a stink about it. I wonder how much her miscarriage prompted her to do all the PS she recently had done, to make herself feel better. Also it makes me wonder if she's done having kids, because why go through all the PS to ruin the work you just paid for by getting pregnant. Also a side note when do kids generally learn how to read? It seemed a bit odd to me that she had to read him his bday card of he's 6 already, or am I really far off in my line of thinking l?

Chelsea was hilarious with her ring. I felt bad for Aubree when she spoke about how her dad doesn't play with her, but it also kind of felt baited imo. I also didn't understand who her ex was talking to, was that his boss or a friend? Either way he's only talking about custody because she's finally asking for child support. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TC1

Jenelle freaking about about Nathan taking Kaiser out of state, then turns around and leaves him with her boyfriends sister, who I'm sure she's known all of 10 minutes and flies out of state? (cause it suited her needs). Good lord Jenelle.


----------



## mrskolar09

Looks like Jenelle was found not guilty 

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/teen-mom-2-jenelle-evans-not-guilty-assault-99834


----------



## mcb100

I saw that Janelle is worried that if her assault charge isn't dropped, then she won't find work...which is probably true, but at the same time, most people know about a few of the shows on MTV, her future employer can just watch the show anyway and see that Janelle is aggressive, that she's done many drugs in the past before (was filmed being high on marijuana too, with Kiefer, I believe.), and that she's unstable. (I believe there was also an episode where Kiefer and her both physically attacked each other.) I'm not trying to hate on the girl, but a lot of people already know who the Teen Mom Girls are anyway, which wouldn't be a problem, but Janelle's got a lot of bad stuff shown on her previous episodes. If I was an employer watching the show, I wouldn't hire her anyway, regardless if her current charge gets dropped or not.

I know a lot of us have seedy things we've done in our pasts, but unfortunately for Janelle, hers has all been filmed and like I said, if I saw the episodes, I probably wouldn't employ her---even if that charge gets dropped.


----------



## mrskolar09

+1
She's got a lot of notoriety from the show


----------



## buzzytoes

Jenelle and Barbara are both so effed up, those poor kids don't stand a chance. I think Jace will do a little better stayuing with Barbara, but she doesn't treat Jenelle any better than Jenelle treats her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita Janelle being worried about her charges, please you have 6 years of teen mom on record. If you're trying to get a job these charges are the least of your worries. If you even make it past the first interview count yourself lucky girl. 

Jace is going to be just like Janelle, heck Barbara made her the way she is. And sadly I still think he's better off with Barbara than with Janelle, I foresee him having a really rough time in his teen years.


----------



## beekmanhill

I feel sorry for Jace.  He already has issues in school, how could he not.  Look what he has seen.  Why should they be surprised he hits other kids?  

I'm amazed Jenelle got off scot free.  At least sentence her to working in a homeless shelter for a month or two or six.    I know that would delay her medical career, but so what?  

Can you imagine going to a doctor's office and Jenelle walks in to do your preliminary testing AND you'd seen her on the show?  

It is too bad.  Jenelle is not stupid, but her thinking is certainly twisted.


----------



## pixiejenna

I honestly half believe that she wants a career in the medical field for easy access to RX drugs. ITA If I went to a doctor's office and she was there my next step would be to turn around and walk right out the door. That is clearly not the place I want to receive treatment from. The only places I can see her working is somewhere with high turnover like a restaurant or a bar, and she'd inevitably would get fired for one reason or a another.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> I honestly half believe that she wants a career in the medical field for easy access to RX drugs. ITA If I went to a doctor's office and she was there my next step would be to turn around and walk right out the door. That is clearly not the place I want to receive treatment from. The only places I can see her working is somewhere with high turnover like a restaurant or a bar, and she'd inevitably would get fired for one reason or a another.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, I agree.  She'd probably quit before she was fired, would walk right out if someone said something negative to her.  

I'm actually surprised she stayed clean after Keifah and the heroin.   She was a mess then.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just caught the last eppy. Janelle is so dumb with her ploy to get her charges dropped all she's doing is digging herself a deeper hole denying her sons father access to his son on camera. OK I missed why Leah was pulling her daughter around in a wagon, I thought that they had a scooter for her to get around. I also agree with Cory her bringing up the custody issues in front of her daughter with the social worker was bad. She should have asked to have her daughter removed while discussing it with the social worker, she really enjoys planting these little bits of chaos in her girls lives.i think she's doing it to give Cory grief in hopes that the girls will act out for him. I was actually sad for Issac about Javi leaving,he was so sad about it. Which is sad on multiple levels the fact that he really looks up to him like his real dad even though his real dad is around is sad. But also because he seems to be the most affected by him leaving. Chelsea wanting to change Aubrees last name seems really petty imo. 

Also on a side note I was surprised to see both Kaitlyn and Chelsea carrying the LV DE never full tote in the same eppy !


----------



## qwertyword

It's interesting to see train wreck Leah driving that gorgeous Escalade bc in no other universe w/o MTV money would she have been able to afford that


----------



## Carson123

qwertyword said:


> It's interesting to see train wreck Leah driving that gorgeous Escalade bc in no other universe w/o MTV money would she have been able to afford that




I thought she drove a Ford?


----------



## qwertyword

Carson123 said:


> I thought she drove a Ford?




Hmm she's driving a ford in the last ep but earlier she had a  grey Escalade.. could've been her secret bf's?


----------



## Megs

qwertyword said:


> Hmm she's driving a ford in the last ep but earlier she had a  grey Escalade.. could've been her secret bf's?




Ya I've seen both. Who knows what's actually going on in this girl's life!


----------



## pursegrl12

qwertyword said:


> Hmm she's driving a ford in the last ep but earlier she had a  grey Escalade.. could've been her secret bf's?



drug dealer bf's I bet


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jannelle needs to get her crap together having that loser BF deal with Nathan is RIDICULOUS


----------



## Stephy685

pursegrl12 said:


> drug dealer bf's i bet



+1


----------



## mrskolar09

Love how when Corey wanted 50/50 it was the worst idea ever, but now it's the best thing for everyone.  
Seriously cannot stand Leah anymore.  

Paislee seems to interact more with Adam's friend than her own dad.  Pretty sad.  And Adam sounds really bitter.


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jannelle needs to get her crap together having that loser BF deal with Nathan is RIDICULOUS



That is just so insulting.  And she wants no part of Nathan's girlfriend.  She is so manipulative.   Too bad she won the court case against the girl friend.  I don't know where custody stands.  What nerve to ask for his receipts for "necessaries."  

Leah looked a lot better.  Maybe she has weaned herself off the meds.  I hope so.

Seeing that icy climate of Chelsea's makes me vow to never move to Idaho.  

Have to give Kail props for taking care of both those kids and going to school.  I do think she gets lots of help from Javi's relatives that she never seems to acknowledge.   Isaac misses Javi more than she does.   For Isaac's sake I hope they stay together.   

Series must be almost over...........


----------



## MKB0925

Glitterandstuds said:


> Jannelle needs to get her crap together having that loser BF deal with Nathan is RIDICULOUS




OMG!! I am watching this now...what the hell??? Why would this random guy be the mediator of a custody battle? It so unbelievably ridiculous!


----------



## qwertyword

MKB0925 said:


> OMG!! I am watching this now...what the hell??? Why would this random guy be the mediator of a custody battle? It so unbelievably ridiculous!




He's attempting to be more of a facilitator than mediator, although he's failing at that


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Read somewhere that Corey has filed for Sole Custody again


----------



## alliemia

beekmanhill said:


> That is just so insulting.  And she wants no part of Nathan's girlfriend.  She is so manipulative.   Too bad she won the court case against the girl friend.  I don't know where custody stands.  What nerve to ask for his receipts for "necessaries."
> 
> Leah looked a lot better.  Maybe she has weaned herself off the meds.  I hope so.
> 
> Seeing that icy climate of Chelsea's makes me vow to never move to Idaho.
> 
> Have to give Kail props for taking care of both those kids and going to school.  I do think she gets lots of help from Javi's relatives that she never seems to acknowledge.   Isaac misses Javi more than she does.   For Isaac's sake I hope they stay together.
> 
> Series must be almost over...........



Doesn't chelsea live in South Dakota?


----------



## beekmanhill

alliemia said:


> Doesn't chelsea live in South Dakota?



Yes, I think you are right.  It is Sioux Falls.


----------



## beekmanhill

Glitterandstuds said:


> Read somewhere that Corey has filed for Sole Custody again



Leah must be up to her old tricks again.  Too bad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was so irritated that Chelsea didn't want to help her mom...  that is until her friends came along


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I was so irritated that Chelsea didn't want to help her mom...  that is until her friends came along



Usually Randy gets more airtime; this year its her mom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Usually Randy gets more airtime; this year its her mom.



Randy is on a well deserved break!  After 6 years of getting "daddah....' phone calls all day everyday, that man deserves it!


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> Randy is on a well deserved break!  After 6 years of getting "daddah....' phone calls all day everyday, that man deserves it!



True, she sure got support from him!


----------



## mcb100

i know, i can't really hate on chelsea but she doesn't seem to ever want to be filmed without a friend with her or at her house. There's always some kind of friend there (even when she's with her parents), or Cole...the rest of the girls on the show let MTV occasionally film them independently, but I feel like Chelsea does not want to be filmed totally by herself...which is fine, i'm just making a note.


----------



## labelwhore04

Isnt it kinda weird how issac calls javi "daddy?" That must bother jo.


----------



## mrskolar09

Ita, I wonder how that got started.


----------



## Megs

Anyone else read that Kailyn and Javi are broken up? I'm not surprised, but it's going to be hard on both those little boys.


----------



## beekmanhill

Megs said:


> Anyone else read that Kailyn and Javi are broken up? I'm not surprised, but it's going to be hard on both those little boys.



Not surprised at all, but very sad for the kids.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't know that but no surprise there. They seemed very volatile the highs are great and the lows you better watch out. I feel bad for the boys. I hope she learns her lesson  and don't have issac call anyone other than Jo daddy from now on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

Pregnant again?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Jenelle sure knows how to pick them, when he was yelling at Barb and saying these are "My kids" i was like whaaat


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Also poor Jace this kid does not stand a chance


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Pregnant again?




would not be surprised if she is.....baby daddy number 3!


----------



## pursegrl12

Glitterandstuds said:


> Also poor Jace this kid does not stand a chance


 

did anyone catch the teen mom mothers day special?? the clips on Jace were all pretty bad...swearing, violent, super super hyper.....


----------



## laurineg1

What about poor little Adalynn?  First she's eating sugar packets and last night she's eating frosting out of the can?  What is wrong with her mother?  Jace is definitely going to have major problems...so sad.  Aubrey getting glasses was adorable too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

at this point, the seemingly most well adjusted child out of the franchise is Bentley.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

So.. I need to know WHO is going to watch "A Bae for Babs?" :lolots:

The commercial was quick and painful..


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> at this point, the seemingly most well adjusted child out of the franchise is Bentley.




And Aubree


----------



## Carson123

laurineg1 said:


> What about poor little Adalynn?  First she's eating sugar packets and last night she's eating frosting out of the can?  What is wrong with her mother?  Jace is definitely going to have major problems...so sad.  Aubrey getting glasses was adorable too!




I know, I just couldn't with the frosting. There also seems to be something off with that kid too.  Can't put my finger on it, but something doesn't seem right....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> And Aubree



Oh no!   Shes got issues. Sass mouth


----------



## slang

carson123 said:


> and aubree



+1


----------



## mrskolar09

laurineg1 said:


> What about poor little Adalynn?  First she's eating sugar packets and last night she's eating frosting out of the can?  What is wrong with her mother?  Jace is definitely going to have major problems...so sad.  Aubrey getting glasses was adorable too!




I love how Leah was like, "Is it bad to let her eat icing out of the can?" and her mom was all, "Not if she sits at the table."   Effing ridiculous.


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> I love how Leah was like, "Is it bad to let her eat icing out of the can?" and her mom was all, "Not if she sits at the table."   Effing ridiculous.



That kid doesn't look healthy to me.  The icing was probably breakfast.


----------



## mcb100

Omg, Aubrey.  The fit that she threw at the eyedoctors was ridiculous. I feel like Chelsea, even though she's a great mom, her disciplining tactic is to tell Aubrey that she is in fact wrong and talk to her about it more like a friend than a disciplinary person (and i see that with a of younger moms as well.) I understand a kid being nervous and throwing a fit but she's also kicking her mother very hard. At that point, I would've raised my voice a lot more than Chelsea did.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> Omg, Aubrey.  The fit that she threw at the eyedoctors was ridiculous. I feel like Chelsea, even though she's a great mom, her disciplining tactic is to tell Aubrey that she is in fact wrong and talk to her about it more like a friend than a disciplinary person (and i see that with a of younger moms as well.) I understand a kid being nervous and throwing a fit but she's also kicking her mother very hard. At that point, I would've raised my voice a lot more than Chelsea did.



Yes, I agree.  I cut her some slack because all in all I think she is a good kid and will grow out of this.  But Chelsea, who is so immature herself although her heart is in the right place, doesn't discipline her properly.   It somewhat mirrors the relationship Chelsea has with her father.  He must have spoiled her badly, even while teaching her the right values.

As for Jace, I think unless things are remedied quickly there is little hope for him.  He'll be a Janelle.  I thought it was hysterical to hear him talk about "my house" and "my kids."  What in the heck were they doing sleeping with three unsupervised kids outside.    And they weren't quick to wake up either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

poor Jace, his grandmother does all she can because his Janelle isn't worth a damn.  Too concerned about running behind men that are absolutely worthless. 

He is truly a product of his environment - all the yelling and screaming, fighting and arguing.


----------



## slang

From what I've seen on the show, Chelsea disciplines Aubree just fine IMO.

A few weeks ago Aubree didn't want to go brush her teeth and Chelsea was very firm with her about doing it and the consequences if she didn't. I was actually shocked how strict she was.
As for the melt down at the doctor's office, I'm giving the kid a pass. Geez, she was scared about getting the drops put in and the doctor telling her it would be the same as the water in a pool getting into her eyes didn't help when Aubree said that pool water hurt her eyes LOL.

I actually think Chelsea is too normal for this show (Cole making her a shoe cupboard, going to a concert, Aubree getting her eyes tested). She literally has no storyline except for Adam and is certainly no match against Jenelle, Kail and Leah in the crazy department.


----------



## Carson123

slang said:


> From what I've seen on the show, Chelsea disciplines Aubree just fine IMO.
> 
> A few weeks ago Aubree didn't want to go brush her teeth and Chelsea was very firm with her about doing it and the consequences if she didn't. I was actually shocked how strict she was.
> As for the melt down at the doctor's office, I'm giving the kid a pass. Geez, she was scared about getting the drops put in and the doctor telling her it would be the same as the water in a pool getting into her eyes didn't help when Aubree said that pool water hurt her eyes LOL.
> 
> I actually think Chelsea is too normal for this show (Cole making her a shoe cupboard, going to a concert, Aubree getting her eyes tested). She literally has no storyline except for Adam and is certainly no match against Jenelle, Kail and Leah in the crazy department.




I agree. If I were 6 I would've freaked out too. It's scary. I didn't have to go to the eye doctor and get glasses until I was in 3rd grade.  And even now I internally freak out when I have to get that air blown into my eye. [emoji4]


----------



## beekmanhill

I was watching a preview scene from next week.  Janelle reads her laundry list of medical symptoms, one of which is extreme fatigue.  I wonder if she realized the filmed scenes of her sleeping all the time look bad. 

I can see Aubree being afraid and crying, but shrieking and hitting, no.


----------



## smalls

That was so sad seeing Ali crying since she can't do gymnastics like her sister.  I agree with the little one eating frosting and sugar packets there is something that seems off with her when I see her but I can't quite figure out what.  Poor kid needs some nutritious foods.  Leah's kids always seem hungry and seeking out food on their own.  With Aubree throwing a tantrum that just seemed extreme to me the way she was kicking her mom and the doctor.  I do think Chelsea really tries though.  I actually think Issac seems like such a sweet and thoughtful kid.  He seems to be really good and tolerant to his little brother well.


----------



## labelwhore04

Jace will be in a juvenile detention centre by the age of 12 at the rate he seems to be going. He is one violent, bratty, angry kid. Janelle is such trash. People like her should not be allowed to procreate.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that Leah and Bentley are the two most well adjusted kids on the shows. Aubree isn't too bad I'm she's a bit sassy but i think it's partially her age but also I think Chelsea isn't really consistent in parenting she wants to spoil her. I didn't see the last eppy yet,however I'll give a little kid a pass getting a eye exam that includes getting eye drops. Most kids are terrified of doctors and no one likes having thier eyes messed. Heck I know adults that can't wear contacts  cause the idea of touching their eyes is too much. One of my friends bit her dentist while getting work done (she was in junior high lol). Jace is going to have a rough childhood and teenage years. I think that he'll have some government/cps/juvie intervention. Barbara helps him however Janelle is a fine example of her work. He's better off with her than Janelle


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> Jace will be in a juvenile detention centre by the age of 12 at the rate he seems to be going. He is one violent, bratty, angry kid. Janelle is such trash. People like her should not be allowed to procreate.



I feel so sorry for him.  I wish he had a strong male figure in his life.  Look how they put him in the middle, especially when the camera is on.  He has to report on his own mother to Barbara.  Barbara is doing the best she can, but she doesn't do parenting very well.  Doesn't Jenelle have a sister who has problems also.  She was mentioned in the beginning of the series but not anymore.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think Jenelle has a brother too.  Barbara tries, but she definitely has room for improvement.  She baits Jenelle so she can antagonize her.  
Jenelle is no picnic for sure, but it's not one sided.


----------



## slang

Barbara always has another little boy around (he was with her when she picked up Jace in the last episode).
Does she raise another grandson too?


----------



## Megs

I feel for Barbara. She stepped up and took in Jace when her daughter couldn't care for him. To me that speaks to a goodness of her heart. I don't think she parents great at all times and the yelling between her and Janelle and the finding fault between the two of them in front of Jace is not helpful. Plus, I don't know but I assume Jace sees Janelle as unreliable, even as a kid they know it. 

Aubree throwing a tantrum was just that, a kid throwing a tantrum. Some kids have worse tantrums than others and it doesn't mean they aren't being parented well, it just means sometimes they really don't know how to cope. I think Chelsea does a really good job with her JMO!


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Barbara always has another little boy around (he was with her when she picked up Jace in the last episode).
> Does she raise another grandson too?



I wondered about that when I saw the other kid.  

I would bet Janelle has ongoing feuds with her brother and sister and doesn't want them to share in the MTV largesse.


----------



## Megs

I can't get over go much Janelle and her boyfriend go off on Barbara not sharing Jace whenever Janelle wants. Of course it's her son but Barbara has primary custody of Jace and from what I hear there's no legal agreement on amount of time she gets. Plus then Janelle turns around and goes nuts about Nathan wanting to see their son and saying he better go to court to get custody, but she can't see how hypocritical she is. 

I'm like perma shaking my head on this show


----------



## TC1

Jenelle going out of state to get "treatment" is BS...pretty sure she just want to fill a prescription for the narcotics.
Kail is such a self serving jerk. Vee is good enough to hang out with when SHE is bored, and on her terms.
Cole taking Aubree to the dance was so sweet, especially since her own father couldn't be bothered to show up.
Leah is a loser, and drug addict. Even when she has her kids...they's quite often at her mom, sisters or cousins...or eating frosting & sugar. No wonder Corey was worried about their diet.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I was SMH at Leah & Her sister trashing Miranda over a bookbag, all that crying, blaming Corey etc..etc..was SO uncalled for, why not call them up and tell them what Ali said and go from there??? And that dramatic music MTV played while Leah was watching the video of Ali


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: Teen Mom's Kailyn Lowry confirms she IS divorcing Javi Morroquin after devastating miscarriage tore them apart

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-miscarriage-tore-apart.html#ixzz49ctPjP8O 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys

I find it so rude that Kaitlyn's son calls his stepfather daddy, when his father is in his life.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> I find it so rude that Kaitlyn's son calls his stepfather daddy, when his father is in his life.




Irks me beyond belief


----------



## pursegrl12

Megs said:


> *I can't get over go much Janelle and her boyfriend go off on Barbara not sharing Jace whenever Janelle wants. *Of course it's her son but Barbara has primary custody of Jace and from what I hear there's no legal agreement on amount of time she gets. Plus then Janelle turns around and goes nuts about Nathan wanting to see their son and saying he better go to court to get custody, but she can't see how hypocritical she is.
> 
> I'm like perma shaking my head on this show



right. plus, when he is there, she's holed up in her room while he plays unattended outside. I'm pretty sure she wants him to come over so that he can entertain his daughter while they do drugs in the bedroom.


----------



## Megs

pursegrl12 said:


> right. plus, when he is there, she's holed up in her room while he plays unattended outside. I'm pretty sure she wants him to come over so that he can entertain his daughter while they do drugs in the bedroom.



They were locked away in their room while Jace and what's his name's daughter were outside. How old is Jace?! 

It's insane. I'm glad MTV is there because the camera-people at least get to kinda watch the kids...


----------



## pursegrl12

Megs said:


> They were locked away in their room *while Jace and what's his name's daughter were outside.* How old is Jace?!
> 
> It's insane. I'm glad MTV is there because the camera-people at least get to kinda watch the kids...



  and the other younger boy who can't be more than 3-4 yrs old!! It's crazy!! I think he'll be 8 or is already 8 because he was born a year before my son. I couldn't imagine letting my son and his brother, who is almost 4, play outside with zero supervision!!


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Jenelle going out of state to get "treatment" is BS...pretty sure she just want to fill a prescription for the narcotics.
> Kail is such a self serving jerk. Vee is good enough to hang out with when SHE is bored, and on her terms.
> Cole taking Aubree to the dance was so sweet, especially since her own father couldn't be bothered to show up.
> Leah is a loser, and drug addict. Even when she has her kids...they's quite often at her mom, sisters or cousins...or eating frosting & sugar. No wonder Corey was worried about their diet.



That was a joke.  How do you get an appointment with a good NY neurologist the next day unless it is a real emergency, which this certainly wasn't.  And to expect her MRI results the next day, who is she kidding.  Meanwhile I guess she forgot she had asked for Jase to come over.   And what kind of job does the boyfriend have that he is around all the time?  

Kail is a selfish witch.  She certainly seems organized and competent though.  Not surprised she and Javi are splitting.  

I was hoping Leah would say that everyone knows the bag is too heavy for the kid or something.  Otherwise I just think she is trying to get something on Miranda.  Have we seen that daughter carry her own bag?  Leah does look and sound a bit better than she did earlier in the season.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> I find it so rude that Kaitlyn's son calls his stepfather daddy, when his father is in his life.



Yes it's so weird! I wonder if he'll still call him that now that Kail and Javi are getting divorced.


----------



## Megs

labelwhore04 said:


> Yes it's so weird! I wonder if he'll still call him that now that Kail and Javi are getting divorced.



I'm guessing he's going to be devastated. He seems really attached to Javi and those kids have quite a bit of change in their short lives - it would be hard I think. 

Especially since Javi was a step parent to Isaac. Does anyone know set up in a divorce with a step-parent? Will Javi get to see Isaac or that wouldn't be usual set up? I truly don't know and I'm sure it depends on each person's set up but I'd assume he'd split his time between Kail and Jo/Vee as he is now. That would leave Javi out. Would be confusing for Isaac.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I find it so rude that Kaitlyn's son calls his stepfather daddy, when his father is in his life.



rude AND possibly confusing for the child.


----------



## beekmanhill

Megs said:


> I'm guessing he's going to be devastated. He seems really attached to Javi and those kids have quite a bit of change in their short lives - it would be hard I think.
> 
> Especially since Javi was a step parent to Isaac. Does anyone know set up in a divorce with a step-parent? Will Javi get to see Isaac or that wouldn't be usual set up? I truly don't know and I'm sure it depends on each person's set up but I'd assume he'd split his time between Kail and Jo/Vee as he is now. That would leave Javi out. Would be confusing for Isaac.



Poor Isaac.  HE is more upset about Javi's deployment than Lincoln is. This will be very confusing.

Now lets hope Kait doesn't take it in her head to up and move.  She only moved to Delaware because that is where Javi was assigned.   Remember if was a big kerfuffle with Jo?   Then Jo moved down too (annoying Kail).


----------



## deltalady

I called my step-father dad even though my now deceased father was in my life.


----------



## Sassys

deltalady said:


> I called my step-father dad even though my now deceased father was in my life.



What did you call your father? I know of people who had a step father at a young age and a bio father in their lives, but they called their bio father "daddy" and a nickname of some sort to their step father. Calling both men daddy when his bio father is in his life is just disrespectful to his father.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Poor Isaac. * HE is more upset about Javi's deployment than Lincoln is. This will be very confusing*.
> 
> Now lets hope Kait doesn't take it in her head to up and move.  She only moved to Delaware because that is where Javi was assigned.   Remember if was a big kerfuffle with Jo?   Then Jo moved down too (annoying Kail).



Lincoln is to young to understand


----------



## deltalady

Sassys said:


> What did you call your father? I know of people who had a step father at a young age and a bio father in their lives, but they called their bio father "daddy" and a nickname of some sort to their step father. Calling both men daddy when his bio father is in his life is just disrespectful to his father.



I called him dad too.


----------



## HandbagIsLife

labelwhore04 said:


> Yes it's so weird! I wonder if he'll still call him that now that Kail and Javi are getting divorced.



They're getting divorced??


----------



## Megs

HandbagIsLife said:


> They're getting divorced??




Ya it's been announced


----------



## Megs

Janelle seemed back on track for a little (for her at least) and now is back to really really unstable again. I'm surprised Barbara ever let's Jace go there. Janelle is shocked the dr won't give her more Xanax even with her drug record - that is how that works. It just makes me sad there are kids out there in these types of situations


----------



## beekmanhill

Megs said:


> Janelle seemed back on track for a little (for her at least) and now is back to really really unstable again. I'm surprised Barbara ever let's Jace go there. Janelle is shocked the dr won't give her more Xanax even with her drug record - that is how that works. It just makes me sad there are kids out there in these types of situations



"But I was addicted to heroin and opiates, its not fair."   That's our Jenelle!


----------



## Megs

beekmanhill said:


> "But I was addicted to heroin and opiates, its not fair."   That's our Jenelle!




I know, I mean she really is not intelligent. 

What did you think of her list of illnesses?! And what will her MRI show? She got so mad at her mom not automatically telling her 'oh ya whatever you and David say you have you totally have'. 

I just don't know. Watching her is so difficult and makes me want to jump into the tv and sit down with her and explain life.


----------



## beekmanhill

Megs said:


> I know, I mean she really is not intelligent.
> 
> What did you think of her list of illnesses?! And what will her MRI show? She got so mad at her mom not automatically telling her 'oh ya whatever you and David say you have you totally have'.
> 
> I just don't know. Watching her is so difficult and makes me want to jump into the tv and sit down with her and explain life.



I didn't know what to think.   It seemed to be a laundry list of symptoms for Lyme or as she said MS or a disease like that.  Of course it could be a cover up as to why she was sleeping late morning the week before with unsupervised young kids outside.   I'll go for the latter theory for now.


----------



## beekmanhill

She seems to have recovered by the time of this preview scene.  Business as usual for Barbara and Jenelle.

http://www.mtv.com/video-clips/ft6mzy/teen-mom-2-sneak-peek-jenelle-too-busy-for-jace-s-event

Seems she had a paid appearance at South Padre Island.  People pay Jenelle to show up??????


----------



## Megs

beekmanhill said:


> I didn't know what to think.   It seemed to be a laundry list of symptoms for Lyme or as she said MS or a disease like that.  Of course it could be a cover up as to why she was sleeping late morning the week before with unsupervised young kids outside.   I'll go for the latter theory for now.




I hate to say it but I wouldn't be shocked if she looked up symptoms and just wrote them down. Plus she was mostly mad at first her dr wouldn't give her 1.5mg of Xanax a day.


----------



## Megs

beekmanhill said:


> She seems to have recovered by the time of this preview scene.  Business as usual for Barbara and Jenelle.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mtv.com/video-clips/ft6mzy/teen-mom-2-sneak-peek-jenelle-too-busy-for-jace-s-event
> 
> 
> 
> Seems she had a paid appearance at South Padre Island.  People pay Jenelle to show up??????




She's all better for spring break!!!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Jenelle got on my nerves last night.  Its all about her.  I really wonder who that other boy is that Barbara always has with her.  Is it Ashley's son?  Poor Barbara.  
Gee, Jenelle seems to have access to a lot of docs and a lot of tests.   Seems odd for such a young person.  
Kail is on my nerves.  In a New York minute she'd leave Delaware if a job came up for her elsewhere.  
Leah seems to be putting on a good act for the camera, or maybe its real, who knows.  She is acting with a bit more thought.
And Chelsea and Aubree and Cole are still cute.


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> Jenelle got on my nerves last night.  Its all about her.  I really wonder who that other boy is that Barbara always has with her.  Is it Ashley's son?  Poor Barbara.
> Gee, Jenelle seems to have access to a lot of docs and a lot of tests.   Seems odd for such a young person.
> Kail is on my nerves.  In a New York minute she'd leave Delaware if a job came up for her elsewhere.
> Leah seems to be putting on a good act for the camera, or maybe its real, who knows.  She is acting with a bit more thought.
> And Chelsea and Aubree and Cole are still cute.




Jenelle is ridiculous and her boyfriend is so dumb it's annoying.  

Leah's story was boring. Going back and forth about how to respond to a text. Great.


----------



## TC1

Jenelle saying "you don't show me any love or attention" to Barbara was laughable. Jenelle, she's raising the child you claim to want,  but ditch at every opportunity. Her new bf is a scammer for sure.


----------



## Sassys

'He completes our family!' Teen Mom OG's Maci Bookout and fiancé Taylor McKinney welcome their son, Maverick Reed, to the world

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-son-Maverick-Reed-world.html#ixzz4AMgb1kZQ


----------



## roxies_mom

Sassys said:


> 'He completes our family!' Teen Mom OG's Maci Bookout and fiancé Taylor McKinney welcome their son, Maverick Reed, to the world
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-son-Maverick-Reed-world.html#ixzz4AMgb1kZQ


They need to get married.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita with Megs, Janelle looks like she randomly made a list of symptoms that will do one of two things. First get her the RX she wants and secondly excuse her laziness. So she can legally get doped up and have a reason for her basically inorging her kid (its not my fault its my "illness"). Which reminds me of someone i knew who was border line personality. She was repeatedly told that she was borderline personality, it took her about 8-9 drs until she found one that gave her the diagnosis she wanted bipolar. Because that way she has a instant excuse for why she did whatever she did, she was either manic or depressed its not her fault that she did XYZ. Funny how she can pitch a hissy fit about not being able to see her kid whenever she wants she doesn't even spend any time with him when he's there. And to complain about Barbras lack of love and affection considering how little she gives to Jace. I couldn't believe her excuse as to why she couldn't show up to jaces event, because spring break. Wtf dose she need a break from again? She doesn't go to school or work. But after seeing this thread she apparently had a apparence to go too. Who in there right mind would pay her for anything?

Kale is really obnoxious she comes off as super cold when her hubby is having a hard time. However they were volatile so  the split was pretty much expected. Her date night with her friends was pretty staged. I found it funny that she's reaching out to Vee she really is desperate for a friend.


Leah seems like she's trying to start sh!t with her ex's wife. She's trying her best to play the sympathy card. Girl you don't even feed your kids and your complaining about your kid having to carry a backpack? The fact that she videotaped her daughter talking about it seemed wrong. Girl go a head and play that for the courts, cause im pretty sure corys argument will be give the courts all 6 years worth(or however long they've been on tv for) of un edited MTV footage. Shes grasping for straws for a way to get her girls back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

Jenelle is a huge trainwreck, no doubt, but a part of me feels sorry for her.  It's obvious she and Babs have a very combative relationship and I think deep down she just wants some unconditional love that she's not feeling from her mom.  I'm no psychologist, but you don't have to be one to see that their relationship is fractured.  That's bound to have some effect on her as a adult and a mother.


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> Jenelle is a huge trainwreck, no doubt, but a part of me feels sorry for her.  It's obvious she and Babs have a very combative relationship and I think deep down she just wants some unconditional love that she's not feeling from her mom.  I'm no psychologist, but you don't have to be one to see that their relationship is fractured.  That's bound to have some effect on her as a adult and a mother.



After last night, I again despise Jenelle and all that arguing with Barbara in front of Jase.   David, just drive to Barbara's house and stay out of it.   I also loved jenelle's "no one helps me with Kaiser."   It's always got to be about her.  I don't think there is enough therapy in the world to make her a good parent.

Leah looks painfully thin and she twitches her mouth in the oddest way, making me wonder if she is on something.  Didn't take Jeremy too long to find a new girlfriend, did it.  Can't these people stay single for a while and devote some time to their kids?


Kail was her usual controlling self.   Sorry to see them break up, mostly sorry for Isaac.  Hope Jo steps in and spends more time with him, that is if Kail doesnt get a job as chief anchor at CBS News in New York.

The Chelsea family were cute as usual.

Oh jenelle Tweeted this last night.  Good luck with leaving MTV Janelle.

"Not watching once again. Highly disappointed and only caught a glimpse for 5 secs. Rethinking ever letting my life be filmed ever again."


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> After last night, I again despise Jenelle and all that arguing with Barbara in front of Jase.   David, just drive to Barbara's house and stay out of it.   I also loved jenelle's "no one helps me with Kaiser."   It's always got to be about her.  I don't think there is enough therapy in the world to make her a good parent.
> 
> Leah looks painfully thin and she twitches her mouth in the oddest way, making me wonder if she is on something.  Didn't take Jeremy too long to find a new girlfriend, did it.  Can't these people stay single for a while and devote some time to their kids?
> 
> 
> Kail was her usual controlling self.   Sorry to see them break up, mostly sorry for Isaac.  Hope Jo steps in and spends more time with him, that is if Kail doesnt get a job as chief anchor at CBS News in New York.
> 
> The Chelsea family were cute as usual.
> 
> *Oh jenelle Tweeted this last night.  Good luck with leaving MTV Janelle.
> 
> "Not watching once again. Highly disappointed and only caught a glimpse for 5 secs. Rethinking ever letting my life be filmed ever again."*



Oh please, that chick is making more easy money, than she will ever see in her life, outside of reality tv.


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> Kail was her usual controlling self.   Sorry to see them break up, mostly sorry for Isaac.  Hope Jo steps in and spends more time with him, that is if Kail doesnt get a job as chief anchor at CBS News in New York.
> 
> Oh jenelle Tweeted this last night.  Good luck with leaving MTV Janelle.
> 
> "Not watching once again. Highly disappointed and only caught a glimpse for 5 secs. Rethinking ever letting my life be filmed ever again."




I think Javi is and has always been a di**. They were a horrible match from the get go.  

There's a Twitter account that acts like Barbara and makes fun of jenelle and it's hilarious.


----------



## Vidarose

Barbara's right. Of all the boyfriends Jenelle has had, David seems to be the worst one yet. I don't like the way he involves himself with situations and people that are not his business. I couldn't believe it when he referred to Jenelle's house and kids as also his own. Yet, he's so quick to leave them behind to follow Jenelle around on her search for medical answers. And on the last episode he called Kaiser a "crying b****h like his dad" when he kept screaming during their boating trip. I feel bad for Nathan that he can't be with his son, yet this one has full access to him. David should never be around that baby. What would happen if he were to really lose his temper one day??


----------



## mrskolar09

I felt so bad for Kaiser during that scene.  His screaming might have been irritating, but he's a small child!  He needs attention, not to be yelled at.


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> I felt so bad for Kaiser during that scene.  His screaming might have been irritating, but he's a small child!  He needs attention, not to be yelled at.



Agree, that was so sad.  Poor Kaiser is probably ignored a good part of the time, unless the camera light is on.


----------



## mrskolar09

Dr Drew really dumped on Jeremy during the check up special.   
He treats Leah so gently, never calls her on her bs.  She, of course, just eats that up.


----------



## Megs

Vidarose said:


> Barbara's right. Of all the boyfriends Jenelle has had, David seems to be the worst one yet. I don't like the way he involves himself with situations and people that are not his business. I couldn't believe it when he referred to Jenelle's house and kids as also his own. Yet, he's so quick to leave them behind to follow Jenelle around on her search for medical answers. And on the last episode he called Kaiser a "crying b****h like his dad" when he kept screaming during their boating trip. I feel bad for Nathan that he can't be with his son, yet this one has full access to him. David should never be around that baby. What would happen if he were to really lose his temper one day??



David scares me! He seems like a really loose cannon who on the surface pretends to be so together, but I actually worry about him far more than Nathan for some reason. Janelle really has a way of picking them... 



mrskolar09 said:


> I felt so bad for Kaiser during that scene.  His screaming might have been irritating, but he's a small child!  He needs attention, not to be yelled at.



It made me sick. Yes, a screaming child is hard to deal with and no one wants their child to scream, but they were awful to him. It was scary



mrskolar09 said:


> Dr Drew really dumped on Jeremy during the check up special.
> He treats Leah so gently, never calls her on her bs.  She, of course, just eats that up.



Haven't watched yet! Looking forward to it


----------



## Sassys

6/18/16
Uh,I thought she had lipo? She really wasted her money if that is lipo


----------



## MKB0925

mrskolar09 said:


> I felt so bad for Kaiser during that scene.  His screaming might have been irritating, but he's a small child!  He needs attention, not to be yelled at.



I was appalled to see that....isn't he just a year old or a little over? And David saying that he cries until he gets what he wants??? Hello....that is what one year olds do! Such an idiot.

And then Jenelle telling Jace she has to take Barbara back to court..she is such a mess..

On a side note....have they ever gone back to court for a custody hearing?? Jenelle has been talking  about it for years and it seem like it has never happened?? All threats...


----------



## MKB0925

Sassys said:


> 6/18/16
> Uh,I thought she had lipo? She really wasted her money if that is lipo
> 
> View attachment 3384383



Wow...she definitely wasted her money!


----------



## Megs

MKB0925 said:


> I was appalled to see that....isn't he just a year old or a little over? And David saying that he cries until he gets what he wants??? Hello....that is what one year olds do! Such an idiot.
> 
> *And then Jenelle telling Jace she has to take Barbara back to court..she is such a mess..*
> 
> On a side note....have they ever gone back to court for a custody hearing?? Jenelle has been talking  about it for years and it seem like it has never happened?? All threats...



Her fake crying being like ohh 'I've wanted to tell you this for a while now and now I need to tell you'. Just before that Jace is stuck in a car listening to Janelle's boyfriend scream at Barbara and Janelle and him talk bad about her. I don't think Barbara is perfect and could definitely work on some things (can't we all), but she seems to take good care of Jace overall. I know Janelle is his biological mother, but she scares me. I wonder if Jace is ever like, nah just leave me with Meme.


----------



## Pinkcooper

I hope Nathan files for custody! Is he able to use mtv footage as evidence that she neglects Kaiser? I know a baby crying can get frustrating but most of the time it's for a reason.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Dr. Drew is despicable.   Lets just have a host that has no pretensions to psychological credentials from now on.  He almost sucks up to them.  He puts words in their mouth like "things are a lot better now though, right?'   He did treat Leah with kid gloves.  Leah may be much better, but we'll never find out the truth from Dr. Drew.  Corey had the brains not to come to reunion because he said things always fall apart after reunions.  

I forget where Jenelle stands with the Barbara custody thing.  She and Barbara are getting along better now it seems and Barbara has accepted David a bit more.  Jenelle is dumb but not that dumb to go to court with her current standing of living with a guy who is forbidden to see his own son (false charges of course says David).   She's also got the Nathan thing hanging over her.   According to  Jenelle , Nathan doesn't see Kaiser much, even when permitted.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Oh Adam.. Always a douche.


----------



## mrskolar09

I have no doubt that Nathan loves his son and does want to see him but I think a big part of him wanting custody is just to stick it to Jenelle.  They have a seriously acrimonious relationship.


----------



## Carson123

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Oh Adam.. Always a douche.



I don't even think he brings anything to the show. The producers should just get rid of him and see how he likes living without the MTV $


----------



## beekmanhill

ADam threatened to quit the show on the reunion.   it is apparently a ploy for more money.   Chelsea seemed to be backing away from the show a bit too; she won't allow her wedding to be filmed.  Good for her.


----------



## mrskolar09

I know Adam is upset over his child support increasing, but if he makes more money won't the payments go up?   
I don't know much about that sort of thing, but I thought that the more a parent made, the more they were supposed to pay?


----------



## pixiejenna

mrskolar09 said:


> I know Adam is upset over his child support increasing, but if he makes more money won't the payments go up?
> I don't know much about that sort of thing, but I thought that the more a parent made, the more they were supposed to pay?


He's upset because he's never had to do it before. Yes as a parent gets raises the child support should go up along with it. However for whatever reason Chelsea has never taken him to court for it, she's essentially allowed him to get away without paying his fair share. She said he was only paying like  $150-200 a month which is nothing. So that amount was probably set not long after she had her kid when they didn't have a lot of money. It's Chelsea's fault IMO I think that she didn't want to deal with taking him to court. It was too much of a hassle and she's doing good enough on mtv money that it didn't really matter. Now he has another kid and all of a sudden it matters. She doesn't want him to spend all of his money on his other kids when she's only getting a few hundred a month for her kid.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> 6/18/16
> Uh,I thought she had lipo? She really wasted her money if that is lipo
> 
> View attachment 3384383



I think she forgot that she has to maintain lipo... it doesn't maintain itself.


----------



## Megs

terebina786 said:


> I think she forgot that she has to maintain lipo... it doesn't maintain itself.



Was there a photo of her post her surgeries that looked better than this?


----------



## slang

mrskolar09 said:


> I know Adam is upset over his child support increasing, but if he makes more money won't the payments go up?
> I don't know much about that sort of thing, but I thought that the more a parent made, the more they were supposed to pay?



Yes, Adam now has to pay more $ because it goes strictly on his income (nothing to do with what Chelsea wants him to pay) the court has changed his child support amounts to reflect his current income. 
He was the one who wanted to go back to court to re-assess the child custody issues (he wanted joint 50/50% custody) during the custody issues Chelsea asked for his child support to be reviewed and he had to submit his income tax records and his payments were changed accordingly.


----------



## mrskolar09

That's what I thought, but wasn't sure.  I know he's mad about having to pay more, but threatening to not let Aubree film is a stupid way to punish Chelsea.  But Adam doesn't seem to be the sharpest tool in the shed anyway


----------



## slang

mrskolar09 said:


> That's what I thought, but wasn't sure.  I know he's mad about having to pay more, but threatening to not let Aubree film is a stupid way to punish Chelsea.  But Adam doesn't seem to be the sharpest tool in the shed anyway



Yes he really is stupid, he lives off his MTV money and Aubree gets a paycheck too (which sits in a trust fund until she is of age) if neither of them film anymore he'll have to get a "real job" and good luck with getting one that pays the same as MTV pays him...


----------



## terebina786

Megs said:


> Was there a photo of her post her surgeries that looked better than this?


Yeah I think so.. Like when she was at the MTV awards or soemthing... She definitely didn't look THIS bad.


----------



## mrskolar09

I saw pics of her in one of the ragmags or something similar not too long after her surgery, and she looked much better then.


----------



## Sassys

'And then there were four:' Teen Mom 2 star Chelsea Houska is expecting a baby with fiance Cole DeBoer

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-baby-fiance-Cole-DeBoer.html#ixzz4EIrjvpVL


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> 'And then there were four:' Teen Mom 2 star Chelsea Houska is expecting a baby with fiance Cole DeBoer
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-baby-fiance-Cole-DeBoer.html#ixzz4EIrjvpVL



What's with every single Teen Mom on this show needing to rush into having a 2nd kid with a different guy? I thought Chelsea would have the smarts to wait a while, at least until she was married. Cole does seem like a good guy but they still only have been dating for less than 2 years. It's not my life though so... Hopefully it works out and they stay together because i like them as a couple.


----------



## pixiejenna

labelwhore04 said:


> What's with every single Teen Mom on this show needing to rush into having a 2nd kid with a different guy? I thought Chelsea would have the smarts to wait a while, at least until she was married. Cole does seem like a good guy but they still only have been dating for less than 2 years. It's not my life though so... Hopefully it works out and they stay together because i like them as a couple.


How is she rushing to have babies? Her first kid is 6 years old and she's 24, she's hardly a teen anymore. and Cole seems like a pretty stand up guy and a good influence on Aubree taking better care of her than her real dad.  Honestly I think she's done good with this guy and she's taken her time to move on. Unlike some of the other teen mom's who've jumped into the next relationships asap, having more kids, and letting their kids call other men daddy when they are not their daddies and their fathers are around in there lives. As annoying as her voice can be she's honestly one of the best on the show.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pinky7129

pixiejenna said:


> How is she rushing to have babies? Her first kid is 6 years old and she's 24, she's hardly a teen anymore. and Cole seems like a pretty stand up guy and a good influence on Aubree taking better care of her than her real dad.  Honestly I think she's done good with this guy and she's taken her time to move on. Unlike some of the other teen mom's who've jumped into the next relationships asap, having more kids, and letting their kids call other men daddy when they are not their daddies and their fathers are around in there lives. As annoying as her voice can be she's honestly one of the best on the show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



I agree with the above poster though. Get married and get pregnant so it's not another palin pregnant break up ( them getting married later is another story after a broken engagement)


----------



## pixiejenna

pinky7129 said:


> I agree with the above poster though. Get married and get pregnant so it's not another palin pregnant break up ( them getting married later is another story after a broken engagement)


I guess we just have to agree that we disagree lol. I don't really see the big deal about having kids outside of marriage. If the commitment is already there why do they need a piece of paper? Just because two parents are married before they have kids doesn't mean that the marriage is going to last. They were at least engaged before she got pregnant so we know that they really want to do it, it's not something that they were pressured into because of a surprise baby. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm surprised they didn't wait until they were married since she had said they were going to, but I read they're still getting married in October.  I hope they show stuff about the new baby on the show when it's on again.


----------



## mrskolar09

So Jenelle is finally 'confirmed' pregnant via police report.  Lol so fitting. 

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ams-haters-baby-daddy-facebook-post-teen-mom/


----------



## Sophie-Rose

God! Another poor kid with Janelle for a mother!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

So I assume she is still with the guy from last season?? So sad to see the cycle continue.

I love that she totally doesn't even understand the comparison between her crazy life and Chelsea's normal one.


----------



## Sassys

Three baby daddies. Beyond tacky and trifling.


----------



## pursegrl12

HILARIOUS


----------



## mrskolar09

At least the police report wasn't related to some criminal activity on her part. 

Sad that that's the best you can say lol


----------



## Sassys

Sophia still creeps me out (hair on my arm stands up whenever I see her). Simon stays collecting his check.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, Sophia is a creepy kid....


----------



## pixiejenna

I just saw the preview for the new season. I can't believe a new season is already here.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mari_merry

"... obviously, I don’t want no heifer for a wife."



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...yler-Baltierra-new-preview.html#ixzz4HdqFRi9y


----------



## Sassys

He doesn't want a fat wife; but she can have a gay husband?


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> He doesn't want a fat wife; but she can have a gay husband?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mrskolar09

Sassys said:


> He doesn't want a fat wife; but she can have a gay husband?



Haha!
View attachment 3443040


----------



## pixiejenna

Cait wasn't thin at any point in all the time they've been together. So where is this coming from? She wasn't fat before definitely average size before kids. His body shaming really bothers me. The stuff he says is hurtful especially to a hormonal woman who just had a baby and still in recovery. I think the reason why it bothers me is because he's so daft, he says things that Im sure in his head are "helpful" but in reality are the exact opposite. All your doing is magnifying the situation and possibly making it worse. Literally jumping on her back while in the middle of eating dinner, really?!?!. On top of which it's not like he eats healthy, he's eating the same junk she is. He's just lucky and has a fast metabolism. So where dose he get off being preachy when he's no role model in that department? The fact that the producer had to point out to him it was out of line kind of shows you how dim he is. And Cait was trying to act like it doesn't bother her when it clearly did, indicates that they argue about this a lot in private. It just gives me a strong emotional abuse vibe. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Cait wasn't thin at any point in all the time they've been together. So where is this coming from? She wasn't fat before definitely average size before kids. His body shaming really bothers me. The stuff he says is hurtful especially to a hormonal woman who just had a baby and still in recovery. I think the reason why it bothers me is because he's so daft, he says things that Im sure in his head are "helpful" but in reality are the exact opposite. All your doing is magnifying the situation and possibly making it worse. Literally jumping on her back while in the middle of eating dinner, really?!?!. On top of which it's not like he eats healthy, he's eating the same junk she is. He's just lucky and has a fast metabolism. So where dose he get off being preachy when he's no role model in that department? The fact that the producer had to point out to him it was out of line kind of shows you how dim he is. And Cait was trying to act like it doesn't bother her when it clearly did, indicates that they argue about this a lot in private. It just gives me a strong emotional abuse vibe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Most gay men with beards are hard on their beards and shame them. I've seen it happen before.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Most gay men with beards are hard on their beards and shame them. I've seen it happen before.


I was half thinking that's why he's so hurtful. Her appearance isn't keeping up with his and it hurts his image. I get the vibe that he'd easily cheat on her and then blame her for it because she "let herself go". If he only admitted that he's gay he could go off and actually be happy. But since he chooses to live in the land of denial he's going to be miserable and he wants company.

But then I realize that sh!t they both do nothing so why the heck dose he care so much about his image? Neither of them work or do anything else to contribute to society. All they do is veg out 24/7 and live off of MTV money. I guess that's a big part of why his high and mighty routine bugs me. If it weren't for his fast metabolism he'd be in Rob K territory long ago lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> He doesn't want a fat wife; but she can have a gay husband?


He's deflecting!


----------



## pursegrl12

the size of those quesadillas though......


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Right? Catelynn was eating it like it was going out of style..


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Right? Catelynn was eating it like it was going out of style..



She eats so ugly as well, I was grossed out watching her lol


----------



## Carson123

pursegrl12 said:


> the size of those quesadillas though......



Those were definitely not 7 weight watcher points. More like 30 for that serving size. 

Did you see Sophia opening her presents... I swear she is evil.  

I have no clue why Simon is with Farrah. She is unbelievable the way she talks to people. Hideous inside and out. 

I feel bad for Amber - Matt is scum. 

Bentley is adorable...when he was crying and hugging Macy after she announced the engagement. I love Ryan's dad... Almost as much as I love randy. They should get beers together. [emoji482]


----------



## Sassys

Haven't watched the new episode yet; but this girl is sick in the head.

She bought her own engagement ring! Farrah Abraham put cash up for 14-carat diamond but Simon Saran never paid her back... and never proposed

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-never-paid-never-proposed.html#ixzz4IB1oiuqL


----------



## pursegrl12

Carson123 said:


> *Those were definitely not 7 weight watcher points. More like 30 for that serving size. *
> 
> Did you see Sophia opening her presents... I swear she is evil.
> 
> I have no clue why Simon is with Farrah. She is unbelievable the way she talks to people. Hideous inside and out.
> 
> I feel bad for Amber - Matt is scum.
> 
> Bentley is adorable...when he was crying and hugging Macy after she announced the engagement. *I love Ryan's dad... A*lmost as much as I love randy. They should get beers together. [emoji482]



Right?!?! I was like 7 times 4!!! I've done WW and those would have been at least 25 points.

I legit want to hang out with Ryan's dad!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

I laughed when Tyler's mom said Cait never had any drive.   And what about your darling son Tyler, momma.  

One scene showed them both plonking on their leather couches in synch.  And we saw nothing but takeout food.    

The baby has Tyler's sallowness.  At least that is what I hope it is and not poor nutrition.


----------



## mrskolar09

I don't think Tyler's mom is too happy he married Cate.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> I don't think Tyler's mom is too happy he married Cate.



A mother ALWAYS knows her son is gay (way before he comes out). She knows he needs to come out the closet and find true happiness.


----------



## TC1

Deborah is once again trying to dress & act 30 years younger than she is....she's so pathetic. It was also so obvious that Maci was already pregnant when they taped the finale...so they now have to have a phony storyline about "I wonder if you could be pregnant" 
All of the girls at the finale "look at all our bling bling" referring to their wedding rings. Pleaaaaase, you are all UNEMPLOYED!!


----------



## coconutsboston

pixiejenna said:


> Cait wasn't thin at any point in all the time they've been together. So where is this coming from? She wasn't fat before definitely average size before kids. His body shaming really bothers me. The stuff he says is hurtful especially to a hormonal woman who just had a baby and still in recovery. I think the reason why it bothers me is because he's so daft, he says things that Im sure in his head are "helpful" but in reality are the exact opposite. All your doing is magnifying the situation and possibly making it worse. Literally jumping on her back while in the middle of eating dinner, really?!?!. On top of which it's not like he eats healthy, he's eating the same junk she is. He's just lucky and has a fast metabolism. So where dose he get off being preachy when he's no role model in that department? The fact that the producer had to point out to him it was out of line kind of shows you how dim he is. And Cait was trying to act like it doesn't bother her when it clearly did, indicates that they argue about this a lot in private. It just gives me a strong emotional abuse vibe.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Unfortunately, it won't be long before his crass commentary makes its way to Nova.  Even if he doesn't eventually direct it at her, it's going to affect her when she is old enough to understand.


----------



## TC1

coconutsboston said:


> Unfortunately, it won't be long before his crass commentary makes its way to Nova.  Even if he doesn't eventually direct it at her, it's going to affect her when she is old enough to understand.


I agree, yet he was very quick to throw April under the bus for the way she spoke to/around Catelynn growing up.


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess we are supposed to pretend we don't notice that Maci is about 5 months pregnant!

I'm sorry Amber is still with that creep.   
And Ryan's father is right, he IS losing his youthful good looks.  
As for Farrah, I thought she looked less like a cartoon character.  As for her behavior, there is no hope.


----------



## terebina786

I have no words for Farrah sometimes. Clearly this guy is NOT into her and she doesn't see it and if his parents are any kind of respectable Indian parents, he won't be bringing her home around them.  Even DH cracked up hard when she said she bought the ring and Simon was going to pay her back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Near the end of last season, pics of Maci pregnant surfaced and she was also drinking...


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> Near the end of last season, pics of Maci pregnant surfaced and she was also drinking...


I remember that.  This must've been their attempt at damage control.


----------



## mari_merry

Leah Messer at Great Wolf Lodge water park in Garden Grove, CA on August 17, 2016


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Someone please remind me, when did Farrah have a nose job?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

When the first half of the premiere began, I thought farrah had changed.. but then she started being rude to Simon, and I was reminded of the Farrah I know  Her mother is not any better.
Amber really needs to wake up, and leave that jerk.
I love Bentley


----------



## psulion08

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> When the first half of the premiere began, I thought farrah had changed.. but then she started being rude to Simon, and I was reminded of the Farrah I know  Her mother is not any better.
> Amber really needs to wake up, and leave that jerk.
> I love Bentley



Bentley steals the scene when he's on camera ! He's so adorable!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## psulion08

Can anyone tell me WHY Simon would owe Farrah for the engagement ring that SHE picked out and SHE bought? [emoji848] I don't really get her logic


----------



## mrskolar09

Leah is looking rough.  Such a shame, this show both betters and worsens most of these girls' situations.


----------



## DC-Cutie

psulion08 said:


> Can anyone tell me WHY Simon would owe Farrah for the engagement ring that SHE picked out and SHE bought? [emoji848] I don't really get her logic


My guess is the conversation went like this
Farrah - I'll buy my ring, but you will owe me
Simon - ok 

Farrah has no logic. Her imaginary relationship skill me


----------



## mrskolar09

Jenelle Evans will soon be a mother of three precious kiddos: The Teen Mom 2 star is expecting her first child with boyfriend David Eason. And the couple is having a...!



"Time to introduce the world to our baby girl soon, Ensley Jolie Eason," Jenelle captioned the loving photograph and gender announcement above. "She will be arriving Jan. 28th. We couldn't be any happier!" Break out the pink balloons!

David also shared a snapshot of the sweethearts kissing and declared he "can't wait" to meet their daughter.



As fans of the long-running series know, Jenelle is mom to six-year-old son Jace -- whom she memorably welcomed during 16 and Pregnant back in 2010 -- and two-year-old son Kaiser (who was born during the fifth installment of the reality program). David, who is also a parent, made his TM2 debut last season and viewers got to watch their romance flourish in front of the camera -- from an important relationship step (Jenelle introducing David to her mom Barbara) to David becoming a support system during Jenelle's legal and health issues. And now, they're gearing up for life as parents of their very own munchkin!



Be sure to offer your kind words in the comments -- and stay with MTV News for more pregnancy updates! And for a TM2 rewind, watch David meet Babs in the clip below.



http://www.mtv.com/news/2906403/jenelle-evans-pregnant-third-child-teen-mom-2/


----------



## Sassys

24yrs old with 3 kids by 3 different men. #sotacky


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The poor kid doesn't stand a chance with her for a mother!!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Sassys said:


> 24yrs old with 3 kids by 3 different men. #sotacky



Seriously, there is a way to prevent this from happening! [emoji849]


----------



## pursegrl12

she's a hot mess!!!! I'm actually glad it's a girl, hopefully she'll turn out just like her!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Dr Drew will somehow put a positive spin on this sorry mess.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What I find most hilarious is that at the end of every episode, there is a PSA (voiced over my the girls) about pregnancy prevention...  yet, they all getting knocked up!


----------



## psulion08

Sassys said:


> 24yrs old with 3 kids by 3 different men. #sotacky



It makes me so angry that people like THAT can sneeze and get pregnant and then couples who WANT children have complications. Life isn't fair. And I'm sorry but is she going to keep custody of this one? HA deadbeat


----------



## Sassys

psulion08 said:


> It makes me so angry that people like THAT can sneeze and get pregnant and then couples who WANT children have complications. Life isn't fair. And I'm sorry but is she going to keep custody of this one? HA deadbeat



Agree with you 1000000%. Pisses me off all the time. I stopped watching this series for a few years, because I thought it was disgusting how much these girls make from this show. IMO being a teenage mother/father is not something that should be rewarded. I was always taught teen pregnancy is wrong. It seems none of them have learned from their mistakes. None of them are educated and they keep popping out babies. I just read on if the girls from teen mom 3 is 21 and just had her 3rd baby. That is beyond wrong in my book.


----------



## beekmanhill

And I was a bit disgusted with Caitlyn talking about when to start a big family.  No point in dieting if you are getting pregnant, is there?   Duuuuuuh, any thoughts about good nutrition?  

She can't take care of the child she has and she's mulling another one?  
So of the 8, Maci, Janelle, and Leah will have three.   Oh, and Kail would have had three if not for the miscarriage.  Great track record for the show.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> And I was a bit disgusted with Caitlyn talking about when to start a big family.  *No point in dieting if you are getting pregnant, is there?  * Duuuuuuh, any thoughts about good nutrition?
> 
> She can't take care of the child she has and she's mulling another one?
> So of the 8, Maci, Janelle, and Leah will have three.   Oh, and Kail would have had three if not for the miscarriage.  Great track record for the show.



you know she was hoping he would say yes so she wouldn't have to lose weight


----------



## mrskolar09

The girl from Teen Mom 3 who had the third kid is Mackenzie.  She is married and all three kids have the same dad.  Not exactly the same circumstances as Jenelle or most of the other moms.


----------



## mcb100

Farrah seems like she's forcing immediate marriage on someone who doesn't want to immediately marry her. Why would you want to be with someone who doesn't want the same things as you? He may want to be with her but it's clear that he doesn't want to get married right now, and doesn't that kind of ruin the relationship if she wants that and he doesn't? If I told somebody that I want to marry them soon and they said no then I would probably end it for good...(her problem is that she's so arrogant that I'm not sure many men can stand to be with her.) 

If you have to buy your own engagement ring and your boyfriend doesn't want anything to do with it then I'd probably say that he doesn't want to marry you right now....she's only making herself look ridiculous on national television.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> Farrah seems like she's forcing immediate marriage on someone who doesn't want to immediately marry her. Why would you want to be with someone who doesn't want the same things as you? He may want to be with her but it's clear that he doesn't want to get married right now, and doesn't that kind of ruin the relationship if she wants that and he doesn't? If I told somebody that I want to marry them soon and they said no then I would probably end it for good...(her problem is that she's so arrogant that I'm not sure many men can stand to be with her.)
> 
> If you have to buy your own engagement ring and your boyfriend doesn't want anything to do with it then I'd probably say that he doesn't want to marry you right now....she's only making herself look ridiculous on national television.



Farrah isn't capable of having people in her life, aside from her family.  
She doesn't have any friends, she has fake relationships (can't recall the show, but it was about relationships) and her 'boyfriend' later came out and said it was fake.  They weren't dating.  She 'buys' everyone around her.  Because honestly, who would genuinely want to be around Farrah?


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> 24yrs old with 3 kids by 3 different men. #sotacky



Jenelle is pure trash. She would have 4 kids by 4 different guys if it wasn't for the miscarriage she had with the dude who's now in jail. Didn't she also get an abortion at one point too? She's just a terrible, awful human being. People like her shouldn't be allowed to reproduce. I feel so, so bad for those poor kids.


----------



## pursegrl12

labelwhore04 said:


> Jenelle is pure trash. She would have 4 kids by 4 different guys if it wasn't for the miscarriage she had with the dude who's now in jail. Didn't she also get an abortion at one point too? She's just a terrible, awful human being. People like her shouldn't be allowed to reproduce. I feel so, so bad for those poor kids.



That's right! The miscarriage and the abortion! That would have made 5!!!


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Farrah isn't capable of having people in her life, aside from her family.
> She doesn't have any friends, she has fake relationships (can't recall the show, but it was about relationships) and her 'boyfriend' later came out and said it was fake.  They weren't dating.  She 'buys' everyone around her.  Because honestly, who would genuinely want to be around Farrah?


 Right, like Farrah's "friend" the other night?,  porn star with her huge boobs out on display. The only people she can even get to PRETEND to be her friends just want to be on TV for camera time.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> Right, like Farrah's "friend" the other night?,  porn star with her huge boobs out on display. The only people she can even get to PRETEND to be her friends just want to be on TV for camera time.



The fact that someone would actually pay money and go under the knife to have their boobs look like that is unbelievable to me [emoji15]


----------



## mcb100

pursegrl12 said:


> That's right! The miscarriage and the abortion! That would have made 5!!!



Right. While it concerns me that these girls seem to rush into having babies at a young age because they can financially take care of them, it also concerns me that while there is a pregnancy prevention message at the end of every episode, I could bet anything that these girls are having a high amount of unprotected sex which is kind of an issue in itself.....In earlier episodes you see the girls going to the doctor & and all worried about birth control like Farrah hiding her birth control in the fridge and Chelsea mentioning going back on birth control, but I bet that no one uses condoms.....I'd hate for this show to send the message to young girls that it's okay to keep having unprotected sex with various boyfriends... (sorry Janelle, but she would've been pregnant 5 times with multiple men.)....Can have nasty consequences to it later in life....


----------



## mrskolar09

BABY BOMBSHELL!
Jenelle Evans Reveals HEARTBREAKING Pregnancy Secret After Scary Health Crisis
Is her baby girl ok?

 By Radar Staff
Posted on Aug 27, 2016 @ 11:17AM
jenelle evans pregnant miscarriage health scare
AKM-GSI
Jenelle Evans’ pregnancy was not intentional — or easy — RadarOnline.com has learned.

The Teen Mom revealed that she learned she was pregnant in April, but had a miscarriage shortly after receiving the news.


“I was really, really confused because I was seeing an endocrinologist for my health issues I’ve been having, and she told me that she did blood tests on me to check everything out,” she told US Weekly. “She wasn’t even trying to check for pregnancy.”

Evans, 24, explained that she was in Los Angeles for a Teen Mom 2 obligation, and decided to schedule an appointment with The Doctors’ Dr. Peter Weiss for a second opinion on her pregnancy after she started bleeding.

PHOTOS: Beautiful Bride At Last! Jenelle Evans Tries On Wedding Dresses & Reveals The Date of Her Big Day — PLUS Why She & Nathan Griffith Are Back On

“I had an appointment with him while I was in L.A. for the reunion, and I said, ‘Look, my endocrinologist says I’m pregnant, now I’m bleeding, I need to know what’s up,’” she revealed. “And he was like, ‘Well, we did an ultrasound, we did a urine sample and we did a blood test. Everything is coming back that you’re not pregnant.’”

“So I told my endocrinologist, and when I went home, my endocrinologist said, ‘Well, it looks like you had a miscarriage,”’ she said. “So actually instead of it being my period I [thought I] had, I guess [it was] a miscarriage the month before I even got pregnant. And that’s when everyone thought I was pregnant at first.”

RadarOnline.com first reported that Evans sparked pregnancy rumors in May, after she posted a revealing bikini shot.

PHOTOS: It’s Over! Jenelle Evans Breaks Up With Fiancé Nathan Griffith — For Good!

She got pregnant around that time frame, as she reported being 10 weeks pregnant during a July car crash.

Now, Evans is excited for baby girl Ensley to arrive — despite the shocking circumstances.

Evans is already mom to Jace, 7, and Kaiser, 2, and her boyfriend David Eason is already dad to Maryssa. The couple was not expecting to have children anytime soon, as Evans is still fighting for custody over Jace.

“We talked about it, and he was like, ‘Do you want to have any more kids in the future?’” she said. “And I said, ‘Yeah, but after we get married, after we have the house, and after we’re completely settled and everything calms down and we’re in the new house. I said, ‘then it would be fine.’”

However, they used a “cheap” condom — and now the couple is expecting their first child together.

“I’ve got my girl now, and I’m very ecstatic, very happy to be actually decorating stuff and all girls stuff, and all my friends are like, ‘Oh my gosh, you’re going to be so spoiled!’” she said. “Because all my friends, they just have little boys, so it’s like everyone is just so super excited for me!”

Jenelle Evans
SHARE

Comments







https://www.google.com/amp/radaronl...-evans-pregnant-miscarriage-health-scare/amp/ 

Umm wow


----------



## mrskolar09

Also, I've read rumors (just rumors though) that people are saying that she actually had an abortion not a miscarriage, because it was a boy and she wanted a girl.


----------



## FlipDiver

pursegrl12 said:


> you know she was hoping he would say yes so she wouldn't have to lose weight



And when she was talking to her friend saying she did "just have a baby" to explain her weight... umm, her baby is a year old. At that point it's no longer baby weight. And that shouldn't be an excuse for horrible eating and laziness anyway.


----------



## mcb100

Maybe they could go to the gym together (they seem to do everything together, so it would make sense.) because I don't really think that Tyler is healthy either. He may be thin and built like a stick but he eats the same garbage and pizza right alongside her on the couch. A little bit more healthy habits would do the both of them good, not even talking about appearances, but just for their health alone.


----------



## FlipDiver

mcb100 said:


> Maybe they could go to the gym together (they seem to do everything together, so it would make sense.) because I don't really think that Tyler is healthy either. He may be thin and built like a stick but he eats the same garbage and pizza right alongside her on the couch. A little bit more healthy habits would do the both of them good, not even talking about appearances, but just for their health alone.



Smoking pot twice a day doesn't help either..


----------



## mrskolar09

mcb100 said:


> Maybe they could go to the gym together (they seem to do everything together, so it would make sense.) because I don't really think that Tyler is healthy either. He may be thin and built like a stick but he eats the same garbage and pizza right alongside her on the couch. A little bit more healthy habits would do the both of them good, not even talking about appearances, but just for their health alone.



Tyler might get a nasty surprise someday.  Fast metabolism doesn't always last forever.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's still amazing that after all these years, these kids haven't done anything with their lives, except sitting on couches and having more babies.  Nobody has graduated from
College, no stable jobs, nothing....  When the mtv money train comes to a complete stop, they are going to be in for a rude awakening. 

Chelsea, annoying as she is, seems to be doing the best. She's really matured. But she also had a better support system with her mom and dad.


----------



## mari_merry

David Eason and Jenelle Evans at the 2016 MTV Video Music Awards at Madison Square Garden in NYC on August 28, 2016


----------



## mari_merry

Gary Shirley at the 2016 MTV Video Music Awards


----------



## mari_merry

Farrah Abraham at the 2016 MTV Video Music Awards


----------



## mari_merry

Kailyn Lowry at the 2016 MTV Video Music Awards


----------



## psulion08

I'm sorry but where are the real celebrities at the VMAs?! Lol


----------



## mrskolar09

Jenelle actually looks nice. 
Kailyn looks like she's trying waaay to hard


----------



## pursegrl12

Kailyn.....yikes!!!!!!


----------



## ive_flipped

mrskolar09 said:


> Jenelle actually looks nice.
> Kailyn looks like she's trying waaay to hard



I have to admit jenelle does look really nice. 

Kailyn and Farrah omg the outfits


----------



## FlipDiver

Why is Farrah wearing a costume?


----------



## PetiteChou

Janelle is the only who looks nice LOL, Kailyn looks like she had a touch of some bad plastic surgery and her outfit is a mess

On the college topic, wasn't Farrah actually one of the few that graduated from college? She got a degree in culinary arts? She just decided to do the get rich quick technique instead getting a normal job ?


----------



## rubycat

FlipDiver said:


> And when she was talking to her friend saying she did "just have a baby" to explain her weight... umm, her baby is a year old. At that point it's no longer baby weight. And that shouldn't be an excuse for horrible eating and laziness anyway.



Nova is only a year old.


----------



## FlipDiver

rubycat said:


> Nova is only a year old.



Yes, that's what I said.


----------



## Prufrock613

FlipDiver said:


> Yes, that's what I said.


I think it was meant (correct me if I'm wrong, @rubycat ) not every woman loses baby weight like other "TV personalities." She was overweight before the baby, which is even probably harder to deal with.  I don't think women's bodies, a year after a baby, should be a sign of fault.  She was clearly suffering from depression, too.  Some people starve, some eat their feelings.
 I think we are too hard on women to look like KK after a baby....and it's taken her some time with meal plans, nutritionists, trainers etc.
etc. 
I don't know if she BF Nova, which would have helped burning calories.


----------



## coconutsboston

PetiteChou said:


> Janelle is the only who looks nice LOL, Kailyn looks like she had a touch of some bad plastic surgery and her outfit is a mess
> 
> On the college topic, wasn't Farrah actually one of the few that graduated from college? She got a degree in culinary arts? She just decided to do the get rich quick technique instead getting a normal job ?



Not sure if she graduated, but she went at some point.


----------



## mrskolar09

I remember her talking about her final project before graduation on an earlier season.


Did Maci ever graduate?  I remember she was all set to be in journalism.  
I think Kailyn graduated from college too.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Tyler is such a drama queen.
No pun intended.. I'm sure


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wow at Tyler not giving AF about The families issue to not be on TV! Like dude you gave your kid up


----------



## psulion08

Glitterandstuds said:


> Wow at Tyler not giving AF about The families issue to not be on TV! Like dude you gave your kid up



He should respect their privacy. Brandon and Teresa probably thought that they would have a little tv time on 16 and pregnant and that would be it..so I don't think they knew what they were really signing up for. Who knew this show would be on for 7 years?!


----------



## FlipDiver

Prufrock613 said:


> I think it was meant (correct me if I'm wrong, @rubycat ) not every woman loses baby weight like other "TV personalities." She was overweight before the baby, which is even probably harder to deal with.  I don't think women's bodies, a year after a baby, should be a sign of fault.  She was clearly suffering from depression, too.  Some people starve, some eat their feelings.
> I think we are too hard on women to look like KK after a baby....and it's taken her some time with meal plans, nutritionists, trainers etc.
> etc.
> I don't know if she BF Nova, which would have helped burning calories.



Losing baby weight within a year is hardly at TV personality speed. She may have gained the weight from having the baby, but she's maintaining it with her horrid diet and complete lack of physical activity. Those habits may stem from depression however she obviously wants to use another potential baby as an excuse to not even bother trying to lose weight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Brandon and Terrsea feel like they made the wring decision in open adoption.


----------



## TC1

Ryan's dad is so amazing....they way he talked to Jen was so sweet, Maci is very lucky to have them in her life as well as her other childrens lives. Maci pretending last week to have no idea that she was pregnant..yet tells Catelynn on the phone that the conception date was their wedding?, SMH.


----------



## psulion08

TC1 said:


> Ryan's dad is so amazing....they way he talked to Jen was so sweet, Maci is very lucky to have them in her life as well as her other childrens lives. Maci pretending last week to have no idea that she was pregnant..yet tells Catelynn on the phone that the conception date was their wedding?, SMH.



Yeah when they went for that ultrasound she was 21 weeks!!! It's hard to believe that she hadn't felt any different to not know that she was pregnant! She's half way through her pregnancy!!


----------



## michie

MTV must think viewers are stupid, by the looks of Maci's storyline. This is ridiculous. Big a$$ belly during the ultrasound and she's lying down saying nothing was out of the ordinary. Girl, you've been poorly hiding your belly since the damned reunion!


----------



## beekmanhill

coconutsboston said:


> Not sure if she graduated, but she went at some point.



She went to some type of culinary school when she was in Omaha.   I think the curriculum was not too demanding.  Remember when she heated up a pizza or something for a class?  And she purported to be studying restaurant management, not cooking.  After she finished whatever it was she talked about opening a fusion restaurant in Omaha.  I forget what delusionary fusion combo she had come up with.  Of course it never came to pass.  She lived across from her mother then; her mother gave her the house to live in, free I think.  She bought a dog, and didn't train it.  

Then I believe she moved to Florida and attended school for a while, but it was quite short lived.   She got her own apartment and a new dog (not trained either) and had a short term reluctant bf.   I think he took her to Texas for a visit and walked out on her during a family party.  She wanted to get married, sound familiar?

How she ended up in Texas I really don't remember.  I think her father had moved there after splitting up with Farrah's mom.


----------



## beekmanhill

mari_merry said:


> Gary Shirley at the 2016 MTV Video Music Awards



Oh, Gary.   Is he trying to be cool by not tying his shoes?


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, Gary.   Is he trying to be cool by not tying his shoes?


no, he literally probably can't.


----------



## Prufrock613

FlipDiver said:


> Losing baby weight within a year is hardly at TV personality speed. She may have gained the weight from having the baby, but she's maintaining it with her horrid diet and complete lack of physical activity. Those habits may stem from depression however she obviously wants to use another potential baby as an excuse to not even bother trying to lose weight.


I had no idea.  I don't watch.  Kudos


----------



## FlipDiver

Prufrock613 said:


> I had no idea.  I don't watch.  Kudos



You don't watch but knew she's depressed and was overweight before the baby?


----------



## beekmanhill

I wonder what the true tale of Amber's bf is?  We see the drive to Boston to see a cousin who he hasn't seen in 10 years.  I was expecting some low life and instead we get this middle class very nice person.   But oddly we don't see bf's "crazy" mother or any close relatives.  I'd really like to know the truth about him.   Amber has come a long way; I'd hate to see her regress.   I'd like to hear more about how successful their house flipping is, somehow I don't buy it.   I wish she'd get out of the house and study or something.  She isn't dumb by any means.  I think I thought she was way back when she was on drugs and sleeping in squalor all day long.  

Tyler, go out and get a job please, even volunteering would be fine,  and stop worrying so much about Brandon and Teresa.   I dislike Tyler more and more.  

I actually like Maci and this bf of hers.   I think having a third kid is ridiculous at her age but who knows, it might work out.   

That dinner with Farrah and Debra after the visit to Daddy Derrick's grave at the edge of the main road,sigh.   Anytime I think Farrah has made progress, she is right back where she started.   No one can talk while she is talking, and she never stops talking.  What an unhealthy relationship she and Debra have.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My thoughts so far:
Farrah and her creepy kid I could do without seeing... 

Maci and her fake 'o my god I'm pregnant' moment... She knew she was pregnant, not fat! She knew!! And it's a shame, i rather like her!

Tyler needs to STFU about the adoptive parents!!!

Amber is fool is she actually marries that weirdo!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Also I think Gary deserves a lot more credit then he gets! He did a great job raising the kid! 
Amber must be a pain in the ass to 'co-parent' with... She's a drama queen! And often a vile person on camera... Just imagine what she's like when the cameras aren't rolling!


----------



## mrskolar09

Gary does take good care of Leah and he's been a good dad, but he is no saint.  He deliberately tries to aggravate Amber and eggs her on when she's agitated.  She's not perfect by any means either, but when someone constantly pushes your buttons you're bound to get angry with them.  

They both seem to be good parents when they're with Leah though, and I do think their behavior has improved on both ends.


----------



## coconutsboston

pursegrl12 said:


> no, he literally probably can't.


Was going to say the exact same thing!


----------



## coconutsboston

beekmanhill said:


> She went to some type of culinary school when she was in Omaha.   I think the curriculum was not too demanding.  Remember when she heated up a pizza or something for a class?  And she purported to be studying restaurant management, not cooking.  After she finished whatever it was she talked about opening a fusion restaurant in Omaha.  I forget what delusionary fusion combo she had come up with.  Of course it never came to pass.  She lived across from her mother then; her mother gave her the house to live in, free I think.  She bought a dog, and didn't train it.
> 
> Then I believe she moved to Florida and attended school for a while, but it was quite short lived.   She got her own apartment and a new dog (not trained either) and had a short term reluctant bf.   I think he took her to Texas for a visit and walked out on her during a family party.  She wanted to get married, sound familiar?
> 
> How she ended up in Texas I really don't remember.  I think her father had moved there after splitting up with Farrah's mom.


I wondered about Texas, too!


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I wonder what the true tale of Amber's bf is?  We see the drive to Boston to see a cousin who he hasn't seen in 10 years.  I was expecting some low life and instead we get this middle class very nice person.   But oddly we don't see bf's "crazy" mother or any close relatives.  I'd really like to know the truth about him.   Amber has come a long way; I'd hate to see her regress.   I'd like to hear more about how successful their house flipping is, somehow I don't buy it.   I wish she'd get out of the house and study or something.  She isn't dumb by any means.  I think I thought she was way back when she was on drugs and sleeping in squalor all day long.
> 
> Tyler, go out and get a job please, even volunteering would be fine,  and stop worrying so much about Brandon and Teresa.   I dislike Tyler more and more.
> 
> I actually like Maci and this bf of hers.   I think having a third kid is ridiculous at her age but who knows, it might work out.
> 
> That dinner with Farrah and Debra after the visit to Daddy Derrick's grave at the edge of the main road,sigh.   Anytime I think Farrah has made progress, she is right back where she started.   No one can talk while she is talking, and she never stops talking.  What an unhealthy relationship she and Debra have.


Totally agree with the whole family set up with Matt. Soooo staged. He obviously looks like a creep on air and somehow digging up this cousin he hasn't seen in 10 years is supposed to paint him in a different light??....Please.....


----------



## labelwhore04

I just caught up on the season premiere, omg when Tyler said he didn't want to be married to "no heffer."  He really needs to work on his delivery, he can be so mean sometimes. I actually like that he's honest and doesn't baby her, but still he could be more sensitive. I can't believe Cait was considering more kids right now with everything that's happening with her emotionally, she can barely handle 1 kid. I used to like these 2 the best and i used to think they were the most mature(and in some ways they are), but the more i watch them the more i realize how immature and stunted they are.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Anyone catch Farrah on Million Dollar Matchmaker?
I felt bad for the prospects, and the "winner."


----------



## TC1

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Anyone catch Farrah on Million Dollar Matchmaker?
> I felt bad for the prospects, and the "winner."


Do you have to be considered a millionaire to be on that show?. Is this what she's marketing herself as?, a single female millionaire?...I'm sure the "winner" wondered why they were paired with a blowup doll with a Mr Ed face


----------



## coconutsboston

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Anyone catch Farrah on Million Dollar Matchmaker?
> I felt bad for the prospects, and the "winner."


Now I feel compelled to go back and watch this.


----------



## MKB0925

Sophie-Rose said:


> My thoughts so far:
> Farrah and her creepy kid I could do without seeing...
> 
> Maci and her fake 'o my god I'm pregnant' moment... She knew she was pregnant, not fat! She knew!! And it's a shame, i rather like her!
> 
> Tyler needs to STFU about the adoptive parents!!!
> 
> Amber is fool is she actually marries that weirdo!



I agree 100% with all these statements!


----------



## labelwhore04

Has anyone seen Farrah's moms linkedin page? It's hilarious. She lists herself as "Talent" for MTV under the the experience section.

https://www.linkedin.com/in/debradanielsen


----------



## mcb100

labelwhore04 said:


> Has anyone seen Farrah's moms linkedin page? It's hilarious. She lists herself as "Talent" for MTV under the the experience section.
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/debradanielsen



I wonder what Farrah's mom did as a career before the MTV show even started...I'm only wondering out of general curiosity. I don't remember they ever stating her occupation on the early episodes of the show, and guessing by the older age that her two daughters were when the show started (Farrah was 16-17ish and Ashley was a couple years older than that, I think. Not really what I would consider "children" who need a ton of care and attention. More like older teens and up, who basically have the ability to feed themselves and watch over themselves.) I don't think she was a stay at home mom. I just wonder what her occupation was, lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

mcb100 said:


> I wonder what Farrah's mom did as a career before the MTV show even started...I'm only wondering out of general curiosity. I don't remember they ever stating her occupation on the early episodes of the show, and guessing by the older age that her two daughters were when the show started (Farrah was 16-17ish and Ashley was a couple years older than that, I think. Not really what I would consider "children" who need a ton of care and attention. More like older teens and up, who basically have the ability to feed themselves and watch over themselves.) I don't think she was a stay at home mom. I just wonder what her occupation was, lol.



If you look at the link i posted to her linkedin page, there's a whole list of every job she's ever had and her education, etc. She has an MBA and she was director of sales and a marketing consultant previously.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I can't believe Catelyn dropped $3k on a pig & then the next day she breaks down. These two are a mess


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^ you could tell Taylor wasn't happy about it!! And rightly so! 

Farrah is such a vile creature!!!! Very aggressive.. I did wonder how much worse she must be without cameras... I think she is really evil to Sophia, which is probably why the kid is so screwed up! 

Maci is suddenly no longer 'fat' but happily showing off her bump haha


----------



## Sassys

I have yet to watch this season, but did catch 10min last night. Seriously, how much money are they paying Simon to deal with Farrah? I would have punched her, right in her mouth. I can't with this girl. I have met some nasty people in my life, but this woman is pure evil. I don't understand, why is she so fcuking angry. She acts like, she grew up in poverty and the world world has been beyond harsh to her. WTF, is the girl's problem. I just don't get how anyone can be that evil, for no reason. The baby talk to Sophia makes me sick every time.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> I have yet to watch this season, but did catch 10min last night. Seriously, how much money are they paying Simon to deal with Farrah? I would have punched her, right in her mouth. I can't with this girl. I have met some nasty people in my life, *but this woman is pure evil. I don't understand, why is she so fcuking angry.* She acts like, she grew up in poverty and the world world has been beyond harsh to her. WTF, is the girl's problem. I just don't get how anyone can be that evil, for no reason. The baby talk to Sophia makes me sick every time.



anger typically comes from pain. i don't like farrah and i'm not excusing her behaivor but she is clearly still extremely hurt by derricks death. she cries at the drop of a hat when hearing or talking about it. she's still grieving and when she's hurt or upset, she gets angry.

my take is that her parents forced her to break up with him and then he died. she never wanted to break up with him/loved him and never had closure and that's why she is so angry. on top of that, apparently her mother was a hot mess when they were growing up so that just adds to the mess.

just my opinion.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> anger typically comes from pain. i don't like farrah and i'm not excusing her behaivor but she is clearly still extremely hurt by derricks death. she cries at the drop of a hat when hearing or talking about it. she's still grieving and when she's hurt or upset, she gets angry.
> 
> my take is that her parents forced her to break up with him and then he died. she never wanted to break up with him/loved him and never had closure and that's why she is so angry. on top of that, apparently her mother was a hot mess when they were growing up so that just adds to the mess.
> 
> just my opinion.



It has to be more than his death. She was 16, and IMO knows/knew nothing about love. The girl is just evil for no damn reason. The crying over Derrick IMO, is an act. I could of sworn she has said bad things about him anyway. Who flips out like that because someone walked on carpet? Who gets white carpet when they have a child????? So if Sophia accidentally spills something, is she going to flip out on her and put her out. Farrah, is a sick and twisted individual. Those stupid fake ghetto eyelashes made me cringe.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> It has to be more than his death. She was 16, and IMO knows/knew nothing about love. The girl is just evil for no damn reason. The crying over Derrick IMO, is an act. I could of sworn she has said bad things about him anyway. Who flips out like that because someone walked on carpet? Who gets white carpet when they have a child????? So if Sophia accidentally spills something, is she going to flip out on her and put her out. Farrah, is a sick and twisted individual. Those stupid fake ghetto eyelashes made me cringe.



it's gotta be something that happened to her in her childhood..no one is that angry for no reason.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> it's gotta be something that happened to her in her childhood..no one is that angry for no reason.



She is just a miserable person and it boggles my mind.


----------



## TC1

If you've watched Farrah's 16 & Pregnant season...you know she didn't give a rats a** about Derek. It's all for show. She's a terrible human being, she'll be washed up and broke in no time. If I had to guesss, I'd say she's bitter about the people in her life using her for money. Her mom, her dad, Simon. The only way she can get people to even film with her is $$, cause she's an idiot.
As for Catelynn...you KNOW that little pig didn't go to her "sisters". I can't believe she just set it on the ground.. "who knew pigs were so fast". Ummm, everyone who has a brain, doesn't get high in the car with their mother on national TV, or sit on a couch and have a "poor me" attitide towards life.


----------



## mrskolar09

Farrah was constantly trashing Derek before his death.  I wonder if she wasn't still secretly hoping to be with him and that's why she's angry.  Or it could be that she's just a rotten person.  It's rare that a person is that thoroughly miserable for no reason, but it happens.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> *If you've watched Farrah's 16 & Pregnant season...you know she didn't give a rats a** about Derek. It's all for show.* She's a terrible human being, she'll be washed up and broke in no time. If I had to guesss, I'd say she's bitter about the people in her life using her for money. Her mom, her dad, Simon. The only way she can get people to even film with her is $$, cause she's an idiot.
> As for Catelynn...you KNOW that little pig didn't go to her "sisters". I can't believe she just set it on the ground.. "who knew pigs were so fast". Ummm, everyone who has a brain, doesn't get high in the car with their mother on national TV, or sit on a couch and have a "poor me" attitide towards life.





mrskolar09 said:


> *Farrah was constantly trashing Derek before his death*.  I wonder if she wasn't still secretly hoping to be with him and that's why she's angry.  Or it could be that she's just a rotten person.  It's rare that a person is that thoroughly miserable for no reason, but it happens.



That's what I thought. I knew her nasty attitude has nothing to do with Derrick


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> If you look at the link i posted to her linkedin page, there's a whole list of every job she's ever had and her education, etc. She has an MBA and she was director of sales and a marketing consultant previously.



I do believe she had a good job.   She owned a nice home and she owned a second nice home across the street where she let Farrah live free after Farrah had moved out but could not make it on her own.  The homes seemed to be in a nice area of Omaha.  She worked then and supported Farrah through the pregnancy and early days of Sophia.

I believe Farrah and Daddy Derrick were on the outs when Sophia was born.   I remember Farrah didn't want anything to do with his family.  All this Derrick stuff is just romanticizing the past.


----------



## pursegrl12

mrskolar09 said:


> Farrah was constantly trashing Derek before his death.  *I wonder if she wasn't still secretly hoping to be with him and that's why she's angry.*  Or it could be that she's just a rotten person.  It's rare that a person is that thoroughly miserable for no reason, but it happens.



that's exactly what I'm trying to say...she never wanted to break up with him, she loved him (whatever a 16 yr old thinks love is)...her mother made her break up with him/brainwashed her into hating him, basically farrah followed debrahs script. she has regrets over the whole thing and now that he's dead, she can't do anything about it....maybe I'm reading way too into it but that's how i see it. that's where the anger comes from, hurt and pain.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> that's exactly what I'm trying to say...she never wanted to break up with him, she loved him (whatever a 16 yr old thinks love is)...her mother made her break up with him/brainwashed her into hating him, basically farrah followed debrahs script. she has regrets over the whole thing and now that he's dead, she can't do anything about it....maybe I'm reading way too into it but that's how i see it. that's where the anger comes from, hurt and pain.



Gping to have to disagree with you on this one. I think her nastiness has nothing to do with Derrick. My money is on, Derrick is the last thing on her mind. If she was still with Derrick, there would have been no porn, no sex toys which equals no money and fame in her head.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Sassys said:


> Gping to have to disagree with you on this one. I think her nastiness has nothing to do with Derrick. My money is on, Derrick is the last thing on her mind. If she was still with Derrick, *there would have been no porn, no sex toys which equals no money and fame in her head*.



Honestly I think part of her anger is bitterness over not being more famous, not being an A-lister vs. a Z-lister.  She thinks she's beautiful enough and marvelous enough that she should have amounted to so much more by now and be Kim Kardashian-level of famous.


----------



## Sassys

mundodabolsa said:


> Honestly I think part of her anger is bitterness over not being more famous, not being an A-lister vs. a Z-lister.  She thinks she's beautiful enough and marvelous enough that she should have amounted to so much more by now and be Kim Kardashian-level of famous.



I guess that could be it. Kim was a pretty girl and had a mother who hustles for her. Sorry, but Farrah is not pretty IMO, and will never be on Kim's level. Even before Kim had a reality show, but had a lot of celeb friends and people always wondered who is the pretty girl with them. What saved Kim was her mother and the dynamics of all of her sisters and brother. I can't stand the Kardashian/Jenner, but they all still are 100% times prettier than Farrah (even after all their plastic surgery).


----------



## DC-Cutie

I've always thought that Farrah reminds me of a person that was sexually abused and their parents did NOTHING when they found out about it.  A lot of anger and resentment.  She treats them as if she is punishing them.  Then her going into porn was also something that sets off alarms.  The average girl from a relatively normal upbringing, doesn't go into that industry.  Something happened to Farrah.

She has mentioned that she is still angry with her parents due to some argument they had with Derrick, she never spoke to him again and then he was killed.  

The level of dysfunction with this family is really sad, on multiple levels.  Because when you look at The Demon Child, Spohia, she acts like a spoiled adult, treating her grandmother and farrah the way Farrah treats her mom.  It's a never ending cycle


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I've always thought that Farrah reminds me of a person that was sexually abused and their parents did NOTHING when they found out about it.  A lot of anger and resentment.  She treats them as if she is punishing them.  Then her going into porn was also something that sets off alarms.  The average girl from a relatively normal upbringing, doesn't go into that industry.  Something happened to Farrah.
> 
> She has mentioned that she is still angry with her parents due to some argument they had with Derrick, she never spoke to him again and then he was killed.
> 
> The level of dysfunction with this family is really sad, on multiple levels.  Because when you look at The Demon Child, Spohia, she acts like a spoiled adult, treating her grandmother and farrah the way Farrah treats her mom.  It's a never ending cycle



I'd love to see season one again.  As I recall, Farrah was just as nasty and self absorbed then as she is now.  I don't know what happened to her in childhood. 

Seeing Matt cruise around in that Escalade makes my blood boil.   So they flipped one house, at how much profit I wonder?   The second house still needed loads of work. 

So Caitlyn doesn't consult with Tyler before spending $3 K?   I'm glad she owned up to smoking pot.  She and April appear to smoke cigarettes too.  Sigh.  Hope they don't smoke in the house, but I'm sure they do.

So far this year I like Maci and bf.   And of course Bentley is my favorite.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> I've always thought that Farrah reminds me of a person that was sexually abused and their parents did NOTHING when they found out about it.  A lot of anger and resentment.  She treats them as if she is punishing them.  Then her going into porn was also something that sets off alarms.  The average girl from a relatively normal upbringing, doesn't go into that industry.  Something happened to Farrah.
> *
> She has mentioned that she is still angry with her parents due to some argument they had with Derrick, she never spoke to him again and then he was killed.  *
> 
> The level of dysfunction with this family is really sad, on multiple levels.  Because when you look at The Demon Child, Spohia, she acts like a spoiled adult, treating her grandmother and farrah the way Farrah treats her mom.  It's a never ending cycle



yep!!! plus, i vaguely remember on one of the "reunion" shows, dr. drew brought up the fact that farrah had a horrible or traumatic thing happen in her childhood (not derricks death) but she quickly shut dr drew down and refused to talk about it...i would be willing to bed it's sexual abuse that got swept under the rug.

don't know how accurate this is but I found this: http://perezhilton.com/perezitos/20...past-rape-parents-physical-abuse#.V88qKVUrJaQ


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I've always thought that Farrah reminds me of a person that was sexually abused and their parents did NOTHING when they found out about it.  A lot of anger and resentment.  She treats them as if she is punishing them.  Then her going into porn was also something that sets off alarms.  The average girl from a relatively normal upbringing, doesn't go into that industry.  Something happened to Farrah.
> 
> She has mentioned that she is still angry with her parents due to some argument they had with Derrick, she never spoke to him again and then he was killed.
> 
> The level of dysfunction with this family is really sad, on multiple levels.  Because when you look at The Demon Child, Spohia, she acts like a spoiled adult, treating her grandmother and farrah the way Farrah treats her mom.  It's a never ending cycle





pursegrl12 said:


> yep!!! plus, i vaguely remember on one of the "reunion" shows, dr. drew brought up the fact that farrah had a horrible or traumatic thing happen in her childhood (not derricks death) but she quickly shut dr drew down and refused to talk about it...i would be willing to bed it's sexual abuse that got swept under the rug.
> 
> don't know how accurate this is but I found this: http://perezhilton.com/perezitos/20...past-rape-parents-physical-abuse#.V88qKVUrJaQ



If her parents were so abusive, why keep in contact with them? She is grown and does not rely on them financially. I can understand putting up with them when she had Sophia, because she had not money and no choice, but now she can get them out of her life. Wonder now, both parents sexually abused her and she sort of has Stockholm syndrome


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> If her parents were so abusive, why keep in contact with them? She is grown and does not rely on them financially. I can understand putting up with them when she had Sophia, because she had not money and no choice, but now she can get them out of her life. Wonder now, both parents sexually abused her and she sort of has Stockholm syndrome


I don't think her parents sexually abused her, maybe another family member? but i do think they physically/verbally abused her. I also do remember her saying that her mom was never home either, always away on business.

again, i'm not condoning the way she acts because of her past, but I could certainly see why she treats her parents that way if that story is true. she needs lots of intensive therapy.


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> yep!!! plus, i vaguely remember on one of the "reunion" shows, dr. drew brought up the fact that farrah had a horrible or traumatic thing happen in her childhood (not derricks death) but she quickly shut dr drew down and refused to talk about it...i would be willing to bed it's sexual abuse that got swept under the rug.
> 
> don't know how accurate this is but I found this: http://perezhilton.com/perezitos/20...past-rape-parents-physical-abuse#.V88qKVUrJaQ


The "abuse" she referred to with Dr. Drew was her lying ass claims that the guy who released the sex tape did so without her consent (this was the alleged traumatic event) so she was "taken advantage of". Then her parents sat there and shed a few tears that they were terribly hurt by the tape being released and felt so awful for Farrah. Yeeahhhhh right.


----------



## beekmanhill

From the very beginnings of the series 16 and Pregnant, Farrah was the one who verbally abused her parents.   Maybe she's just a bad seed.  It's hard to figure out and Dr Drew has never been of any help.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> If her parents were so abusive, why keep in contact with them? She is grown and does not rely on them financially. I can understand putting up with them when she had Sophia, because she had not money and no choice, but now she can get them out of her life. Wonder now, both parents sexually abused her and she sort of has Stockholm syndrome


Yeah, I don't think they did it. Perhaps a relative or trusted friend.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I laugh every time Catelyn covers up the car camera to smoke weed, like girl we know what you are  doing


----------



## Sassys

Farrah showed her mother a picture of the engagement ring she bought; why not show her the actual ring, since she said she has it at the house. I call bullsh$t that she actually bought a ring.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> The "abuse" she referred to with Dr. Drew was her lying ass claims that the guy who released the sex tape did so without her consent (this was the alleged traumatic event) so she was "taken advantage of". Then her parents sat there and shed a few tears that they were terribly hurt by the tape being released and felt so awful for Farrah. Yeeahhhhh right.



She was a nasty piece of sh$t before the tape; so thst claim is stupid. So tired of Dr. Drew tip toeing around these girls.


----------



## mcb100

I know right he handles the girls with kid gloves. They're not going to get better or become better people if you (as the doctor/therapist/role model) tiptoe around the real issues. I don't know if he treats them that way because he's too much of an understanding man, or because he wants to appear in a real good light on national TV. Who knows?


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched one episode of Farrah's first season last night.  I'm going to watch more later.   In her first episode that starts when she is 16 weeks pregnant and ends when Sophia is about three months old, she never mentions Derek!  The parentage of Sophis is never discussed.  

She has a rather sullen sister who she clearly does not get along with.  Sister was "sick" the night of the delivery so couldn't be in the room with F.  The only one in there was good old Deb.   She didn't want to nurse because her boobs would sag, and so she didn't.  

The controlling, willful aspects of her personality are all there, but a bit more subdued than they are now.  She has one male gay friend who agrees with everything she says and is always complimenting her.  She is extremely self absorbed.   Debra is hateful and cold.  Michael seems nice but is hardly shown.


----------



## mrskolar09

mcb100 said:


> I know right he handles the girls with kid gloves. They're not going to get better or become better people if you (as the doctor/therapist/role model) tiptoe around the real issues. I don't know if he treats them that way because he's too much of an understanding man, or because he wants to appear in a real good light on national TV. Who knows?



Dr Drew is a fameho, almost as bad as Farrah.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> I know right he handles the girls with kid gloves. They're not going to get better or become better people if you (as the doctor/therapist/role model) tiptoe around the real issues. I don't know if he treats them that way because he's too much of an understanding man, or because he wants to appear in a real good light on national TV. Who knows?



He doesn't seem to baby Amber though. I think its because she owns up to her crap/wrong doings, and doesn't really brush things under the rug. Farrah and Maci constantly brush things under the rug.


----------



## mcb100

Wow this latest episode. They might as well just name it "taking on more responsibility than you can handle." I love animals but I can't imagine trying to take care of 8 animals indoors like Amber now has, unless you're living in a mansion or huge spread out space with the space for all of them. That being said, it doesn't really bother me as long as the animals are happy, well cared for, and have enough space but I think it'd put a strain on the relationship being that Matt didn't want another animal and Amber persuaded him into it by being persistent LOL lmao

Caitlyn getting a pig I definitely don't think was a good idea though. Maybe I am not one to diss farm animals as indoor pets because I do own a pet rabbit, but pigs are extraordinarily messy and I'm not sure that they do well indoors at all--also she doesn't seem to be in the position to be caring for another thing right now....girl needs to get her mental issues in check before getting another animal or having another baby. Also didn't look like she researched about pigs/how to care for them before she went out and got one.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure Catelynn saw Chelsea got a pig on her season...made it look so cute and part of the family, as you just see it running around the house or sleeping. But Chelsea & Cole have their sh*t together. Catelynn and Tyler can hardly get off the couch and raise their daughter, let alone a farm animal.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think Catelynn is looking for anything to give her a temporary happiness high.  She's clearly having emotional/mental issues and probably just wants to feel 'happy' again.  I've never had these issues, but I imagine she's just trying to feel normal again and going about it totally wrong.


----------



## slang

I wasn't completely paying attention, was Catelyn and her Mum smoking weed while driving in the car?


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> I wasn't completely paying attention, was Catelyn and her Mum smoking weed while driving in the car?


Yes, and Tyler also called over the bluetooth and asked where the roaches were, so he could get high too. I'm guessing he was supposed to be watching Nova as well SMH


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> Yes, and Tyler also called over the bluetooth and asked where the roaches were, so he could get high too. I'm guessing he was supposed to be watching Nova as well SMH



Well I guess that explains why she is always eating (has the munchies) lol


----------



## mrskolar09

If you're 4:20 friendly, that's your business, but damn... way to broadcast it on national television.  

I'm not judgmental about it, but lots of others are.  I wouldn't be so relaxed about sharing that with the general public.


----------



## Megs

Does anyone else notice that sometimes Gary's eyebrows are completely non-existent? Some scenes I can barely see them and others they are there. 

Also, can't deal with Maci trying to say that fully pregnant stomach didn't tip her off to the fact that she's pregnant!! When she was laying down it was a full pregnant belly... I mean come on. Guess she wanted to wait to make it part of her storyline? Why else would she not share? 

Tyler is ridiculous. If Carly's family is asking for this tv silence he may not agree with it - but he's wrong in saying it would be on them that Carly doesn't see him. It's on him. I do wonder what the contract Brandon and Teresa signed stated from their episode of 16 & Pregnant and beyond...


----------



## slang

mrskolar09 said:


> If you're 4:20 friendly, that's your business, but damn... way to broadcast it on national television.
> 
> I'm not judgmental about it, but lots of others are.  I wouldn't be so relaxed about sharing that with the general public.



For me, I was shocked she was doing it while driving. Do it at home if you want, but not while behind the wheel of a car that you can kill someone while driving high


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> Tyler is ridiculous. If Carly's family is asking for this tv silence he may not agree with it - but he's wrong in saying it would be on them that Carly doesn't see him. It's on him. I do wonder what the contract Brandon and Teresa signed stated from their episode of 16 & Pregnant and beyond...


I truly wonder if Brandon and Teresa are regretting the decision to allow the adoption and goings on to be part of the show


----------



## FlipDiver

Megs said:


> Also, can't deal with Maci trying to say that fully pregnant stomach didn't tip her off to the fact that she's pregnant!! When she was laying down it was a full pregnant belly... I mean come on. Guess she wanted to wait to make it part of her storyline? Why else would she not share?



She didn't want to share the news so that she could keep drinking 5 months into her "unknown" pregnancy without criticism.


----------



## psulion08

FlipDiver said:


> She didn't want to share the news so that she could keep drinking 5 months into her "unknown" pregnancy without criticism.



[emoji36][emoji36] That makes me so angry if that's true


----------



## mrskolar09

slang said:


> For me, I was shocked she was doing it while driving. Do it at home if you want, but not while behind the wheel of a car that you can kill someone while driving high



Yeah, getting baked with your mom while driving and your husband at home with your small child doing the same.  

Classy.


----------



## terebina786

I read somewhere that Farrah's parents were religious nuts and horribly abusive (not sexual) to her and her sister.


----------



## DC-Cutie

where is CPS when you need them?  Catelynn is a mess...


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> where is CPS when you need them?  Catelynn is a mess...



Yeah, I'm confused about the timeline.  Is this Catelynn's first stint in rehab or her second.  SHe was missing at reunion last season wasn't she because of being in rehab?  So were all the shows shown to date this season filmed before last year's reunion show?  Course they had to cover up Maci's pregnancy at that reunion too while asking her with a straight face what birth control she used.  

Don't get why they had to make everyone look like a fool re Maci's pregnancy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

when maci plopped on that reunion couch last season, I thought 'who does she think she's fooling?"  you could see a belly then.
My only issue with MTV and this show is how they like to sugarcoat being a teen mom or baby momma.  It's not a game.  They show them sitting on their butts, driving new cars, taking trips and that's it.  That's not the reality


----------



## TC1

I feel like this BS with Catelynn & Tyler will be all the ammo Brandon & Theresa need to pull away all together. There's no way they want Carly seeing these fools smoke weed on National TV.


----------



## mrskolar09

Can't blame them a bit, either.  

I don't think Tyler and Catelynn quite understand that they no longer have any say in anything relating to Carly.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> Can't blame them a bit, either.
> 
> I don't think Tyler and Catelynn quite understand that they no longer have any say in anything relating to Carly.



So sick of them talking about her. Yes, you gave birth to her and made her( but she is not yours. They are her parents. You gave those rights away, now leave her alone.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> I truly wonder if Brandon and Teresa are regretting the decision to allow the adoption and goings on to be part of the show



They definitely do.  I'm sure they weren't expecting this show to be going on 7 years later and Cate/Ty becoming celebrities with millions of social media followers. They probably thought they would be part of some rinky dink MTV show for a few months and that would be it, but no. Things have just gotten out of hand and i really think Cate/Ty have been taking advantage of Brandon and Theresas kindness. B+T have put up with a lot of intrusive behaviour from them over the years and it just seems to be getting worse. They have no boundaries. I don't think Catelynn and Tyler realize how lucky they are to have B+T and to have such an open adoption. Most of the privileges that they get are almost unheard of in any other open adoption(bringing Carly to their wedding, regular visits, phone calls, etc), so the fact they complain at all about B+T just shows how delusional and spoiled they are.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally caught up on the new eppies. Omfg Cait smoking weed with her junkie mom while driving to go pick up her 3G pig. She bought the pug when she high poor pig doesn't deserve to be in that house.  Also I feel bad for Theresa and Brandon and don't blame them one bit for wanting privacy for THEIR kid. They thought that they were doing her right giving her the opportunity to get to know her biological parents.  They had no way of TM would be what it became and they had no idea how effed up the parents are. They were the most promising couple on the show with great ambition now all they do is smoke up and veg out on the couch. The way Ty acts so self righteous about being told to not talk about Carly on TV shows how emotionally stunted he is. He also needs a swift kick in his behind to be put in his place. 

Farrah and her phony "daddy Derrick" crap *gags* B you made it pretty clear that you didn't care about him one bit season one. Until he died and then all of a sudden your grieving the loss of the "love of your life". I also don't like her dragging Sophia to his grave on the regular and hearing her say that she misses him. Honey you never even met him. She just wants a dad in her life and is being raised to morn the loss of hers like he was a part of her life. Also her "BF" and I'm using that term loosely because he's obviously on her payroll are a snooze to watch. I guess you don't pay him enough to care lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

Maci trying to pretend that she didn't know that she was pregnant was ridiculous. I think that they planned to play it that way so she could get engaged before having that "realization" so it doesn't look like that's the reason why they got engaged. It's pretty obvious at the ultrasound that she's pretty far along. I think she cares about what that looks like enough to orchestrate that and  play the "I had no idea how I got 5 months pregnant" card.

Amber amber amber what are we ever going to do with you? I hope that she finally wises up and kicks Matt to the curb. At least postponing the wedding is a good start. Buying yourself a second ring as a apology gift was a poor financial move. Also the fact that you've been together for 2 years and haven't met anyone from his immediate family should be a big red flag girl. And the family member that you do meet is someone who he hasn't seen in 10 years another red flag. As much as I can't  stand Farrah she was right to let her know that her fiance reached out to other TM's. It looks like he's targeting the most vulnerable of the bunch in hopes of getting a bite. While it's a ploy to bring attention to herself  (ironically calling Amber out on this when the only BF's she can get are on her payroll is hilarious) she actually did the right thing which is pretty shocking.  Glad to see her and Gary getting along better. Not where it could be but still a lot better than what it was. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Maci trying to pretend that she didn't know that she was pregnant was ridiculous. I think that they planned to play it that way so she could get engaged before having that "realization" so it doesn't look like that's the reason why they got engaged. It's pretty obvious at the ultrasound that she's pretty far along. I think she cares about what that looks like enough to orchestrate that and  play the "I had no idea how I got 5 months pregnant" card.
> 
> Amber amber amber what are we ever going to do with you? I hope that she finally wises up and kicks Matt to the curb. At least postponing the wedding is a good start. Buying yourself a second ring as a apology gift was a poor financial move. Also the fact that you've been together for 2 years and haven't met anyone from his immediate family should be a big red flag girl. And the family member that you do meet is someone who he hasn't seen in 10 years another red flag. As much as I can't  stand Farrah she was right to let her know that her fiance reached out to other TM's. It looks like he's targeting the most vulnerable of the bunch in hopes of getting a bite. While it's a ploy to bring attention to herself  (ironically calling Amber out on this when the only BF's she can get are on her payroll is hilarious) she actually did the right thing which is pretty shocking.  Glad to see her and Gary getting along better. Not where it could be but still a lot better than what it was.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


It wasn't Farrah that informed Amber that Matt had at one time tweeted all of the TM's...they were reading it online and Farrah just called her to let her know they saw it, and of course give her advice on camera


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I just watched the epi.
Between the Farrah fits, Catelynn's pig and smoking weed, Amber's home Zoo and still with that creep... I'm just rolling my eyes all the time now.

Butch's easter bunny pants on backwards did make me laugh, though -Oh Butch


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> It wasn't Farrah that informed Amber that Matt had at one time tweeted all of the TM's...they were reading it online and Farrah just called her to let her know they saw it, and of course give her advice on camera


I'm sure she heard about it elsewhere too. I was just surprised that Farrah did the right thing. I know she did it to get attention for herself.


Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I just watched the epi.
> Between the Farrah fits, Catelynn's pig and smoking weed, Amber's home Zoo and still with that creep... I'm just rolling my eyes all the time now.
> 
> Butch's easter bunny pants on backwards did make me laugh, though -Oh Butch [emoji14]


Butch was funny. You know he totally did that on purpose, but it was some much needed comic relief.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mari_merry

Jenelle Evans and David Eason out in NYC on September 10, 2016


----------



## pursegrl12

Butch needs a spinoff


----------



## psulion08

pursegrl12 said:


> Butch needs a spinoff



Yes he is really funny when he's sober!


----------



## TC1

Farrah once again pays for Simon to join her on a trip, then picks a fight and kicks him out..she's something else. This is her whole storyline?, Urgh.
Maci & Taylor must be doing okay financially, that house looked like a pretty big upgrade!.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Farrah is never accountable for her own b!tch!ness, I swear. She expects for everyone to agree with her, otherwise they're jerks. Never occurs to her that people eventually get tired of how she speaks to/ at them. She's so increibly rude. Ugh

Tyler talking about how Catelynn has no aspirations   as opposed to your great aspirations, Tyler?


----------



## beekmanhill

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Farrah is never accountable for her own b!tch!ness, I swear. She expects for everyone to agree with her, otherwise they're jerks. Never occurs to her that people eventually get tired of how she speaks to/ at them. She's so increibly rude. Ugh
> 
> Tyler talking about how Catelynn has no aspirations   as opposed to your great aspirations, Tyler?


Tyler has had many aspirations, EMT, actor, producer, writer, but they never amount to anything.  I guess he thinks talking about them helps.

It was the first time I've seen Hawaii looking tacky.   Maybe it's the Farrah effect.  For someone who hates her family
she sure drags them all on family vacations.  Just don't get Simon; he has to be a producer plant.

Amber has made a lot of progress and I hope she dumps that leech.

I'm liking Maci more and more.   

I feel as if I'm done with the season; it's gotten pretty dull.


----------



## FlipDiver

beekmanhill said:


> Tyler has had many aspirations, EMT, actor, producer, writer, but they never amount to anything.  I guess he thinks talking about them helps.
> 
> It was the first time I've seen Hawaii looking tacky.   Maybe it's the Farrah effect.  For someone who hates her family
> she sure drags them all on family vacations.  Just don't get Simon; he has to be a producer plant.
> 
> Amber has made a lot of progress and I hope she dumps that leech.
> 
> I'm liking Maci more and more.
> 
> I feel as if I'm done with the season; it's gotten pretty dull.



Any respect I had for Maci disappeared when she started drinking while pregnant, while pretending  this third pregnancy was a surprise at 5 months..


----------



## mcb100

I think that Farrah just plans family vacations so it can look like she has a good relationship with them on camera and so MTV has something to film. I mean in every other clip she is snarking at them and then all of a sudden another "family vacation" to Hawaii right after all the fighting. I also believe that Simon is either only there because he gets some kind of benefits of some sort or that he was only placed there by MTV to give Farrah some sort of storyline and I really think it's the latter. Doesn't make a lot of sense for Farrah to keep fighting with him and then bringing him back unless she needs him for a storyline.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> I think that Farrah just plans family vacations so it can look like she has a good relationship with them on camera and so MTV has something to film. I mean in every other clip she is snarking at them and then all of a sudden another "family vacation" to Hawaii right after all the fighting. I also believe that Simon is either only there because he gets some kind of benefits of some sort or that he was only placed there by MTV to give Farrah some sort of storyline and I really think it's the latter. Doesn't make a lot of sense for Farrah to keep fighting with him and then bringing him back unless she needs him for a storyline.



Yeah, she has nothing else going on.  What happened to the salsa business?


----------



## beekmanhill

FlipDiver said:


> Any respect I had for Maci disappeared when she started drinking while pregnant, while pretending  this third pregnancy was a surprise at 5 months..



True.  I was thinking the whole "I didn't know I was pregnant" was producer driven, but I had forgotten about the drinking.


----------



## Carson123

I would love to see an entire episode of the therapist explaining to Farrah how vile she is.


----------



## TC1

I guess Gary wanted in on the free vacations too..so he planned a vow renewal?. LOL. Watching Nova unsupervised eating god knows what off the carpet and letting the dog lick in her mouth was just awful. Carly is going to grow up and thank her lucky stars they didn't raise her.


----------



## FlipDiver

Carson123 said:


> I would love to see an entire episode of the therapist explaining to Farrah how vile she is.



Me too, although the closeup of Farrah's face trying to emote is terrifying.


----------



## psulion08

I love Ryan's parents! Lol they want him to get settled so bad and move out of the house...gooooood luck!

I don't understand why Simon and Farrah are even in therapy...it seems like the relationship was over before therapy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

psulion08 said:


> I love Ryan's parents! Lol they want him to get settled so bad and move out of the house...gooooood luck!
> 
> I don't understand why Simon and Farrah are even in therapy...it seems like the relationship was over before therapy.


Simon and Farrah are in therapy to give them a storyline.  Because they have NOTHING else going on, the relationship is as fake as Farrah's body.  I like Ryan's parents too, especially his dad.  They just look at him like 'dude, get a damn life and out of our house!'



pursegrl12 said:


> Butch needs a spinoff



I concur!  I watch just to see what Butch is going to say!!  LOL



Carson123 said:


> I would love to see an entire episode of the therapist explaining to Farrah how vile she is.



It would be a joy for Farrah to meet with someone like Iyanla.  She would piss her pants the moment Iyanla opens her mouth to tell her about herself.  Dr Drew is such a wimp, he could have told Farrah about her self many times, but nooooooo.


----------



## mcb100

It seems that when someone immediately is honest with Farrah and tells her that she treats people bad, then she just resorts to crying--making herself look like the victim. If she can't handle the truth then she shouldn't be being so mean to other people.

Also I wouldn't doubt if Simon occasionally brought up marriage and kids just to pacify her--because she is always forcing it on her. He probably makes empty promises because he thinks it'll stop her from snapping on him.

But I really think that Farrah is not the brightest crayon in the box, so to speak. The therapist is right--any girl with a right mind doesn't get her kid involved with someone unless it's really serious. There's no reason to be filling Sophia's head with "maybe Simon this" and "maybe Simon that" and then having Sophia help pick out a ring to symbolize Farrah & Simon! It's just common knowledge--even if Sophia does act like a demon child sometimes.


----------



## beekmanhill

Isn't that the same Dr. Jen who hosted Couples Therapy when Farrah was on with another fake boyfriend, who as I recall did not show up?   Guess she didn't have too much affect on Farrah's future behavior.  

Did you hear how she interrupted Michael?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Man, I was getting ready for work this morning, and had this epi in the background. The moment I heard the therapist tell Farrah how the way she speaks to people is not nice, I went: oh, here come the waterworks! And sure enough, I heard the sniffling, followed by "I'm going to the restroom!" Ugh. Grow up!


----------



## terebina786

Who wears a sparkly jumpsuit to a therapy session? And omg her Farrah's face looks beyond painful. My lips were hurting watching her cry.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I just caught up on the last two eppys. 

I'm glad that the therapist told Farrah to stop involving Sophia in her relationships with men. I was actually thinking the same thing. Sophia got too excited to see Simon which is sad because she just wants a  daddy and this is a fake relationship. I also appreciate that the therapist stood up to Farrah and let her know how horrible she is, and didn't seem to care about her hiss fit BS crying. Farrah going on vacation serves two needs, she has no SL and two it's one of the only ways she can pool together her family to create a SL via free vacation lol.

I'm surprised that Maci is moving again they just got settled in the new place. And the wedding drama about the cost was bogus, B please we know that your going to have your wedding on TV and MTV will be footing the bill. Stop pretending like you can't afford it,if you can afford a new house every season you can't afford this venue. I don't know why she's making a big deal about inviting her ex. Your only doing it to make yourself look good. His parents are funny, they really want him out of their house.

Amber moving into a fancy neighborhood is a interesting turn of events. This move is surprising for two reasons first I thought she was on my renting her current place she doesn't own it. And second because they haven't said anything about looking at places or possibly moving on the show. Both her and Maci moving without dragging the cameras in tow just seems off. Her party seemed pretty staged and I can't believe it's been 3 years since she got out of the joint. I'm glad her creeper at least made a effort to make a big deal about the day. She still seems pretty depressed in general.

Tyler and Cait are exhausting to watch. It sucks that Cait can't handle being a mom or life in general but when Ty was talking smack about her lack of motivation when he doesn't have any himself I'm like what the what? I also don't understand what she's going to actually going to accomplish if she's only in rehab for one month? I feel like she needs a lot more help than just month, that's basically just enough time to go through withdrawal from weed. But not really have any enough time to work though all of the issues she has via her childhood, learn any coping skills, how to deal with your junkie mom who also engages in drug use with you, or postpartum depression. I also feel like Ty is being a drama queen about how it's so hard to watch Nova by himself when we see her running around completely unsupervised. He's too caught up in himself to care for another human being. Plus one of the issues that they discussed was that he doesn't carry his weight with Nova and leaves most of it too Cait. So basically he's whining about doing his job.


----------



## FlipDiver

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I just caught up on the last two eppys.
> 
> I'm glad that the therapist told Farrah to stop involving Sophia in her relationships with men. I was actually thinking the same thing. Sophia got too excited to see Simon which is sad because she just wants a  daddy and this is a fake relationship. I also appreciate that the therapist stood up to Farrah and let her know how horrible she is, and didn't seem to care about her hiss fit BS crying. Farrah going on vacation serves two needs, she has no SL and two it's one of the only ways she can pool together her family to create a SL via free vacation lol.
> 
> I'm surprised that Maci is moving again they just got settled in the new place. And the wedding drama about the cost was bogus, B please we know that your going to have your wedding on TV and MTV will be footing the bill. Stop pretending like you can't afford it,if you can afford a new house every season you can't afford this venue. I don't know why she's making a big deal about inviting her ex. Your only doing it to make yourself look good. His parents are funny, they really want him out of their house.
> 
> Amber moving into a fancy neighborhood is a interesting turn of events. This move is surprising for two reasons first I thought she was on my renting her current place she doesn't own it. And second because they haven't said anything about looking at places or possibly moving on the show. Both her and Maci moving without dragging the cameras in tow just seems off. Her party seemed pretty staged and I can't believe it's been 3 years since she got out of the joint. I'm glad her creeper at least made a effort to make a big deal about the day. She still seems pretty depressed in general.
> 
> Tyler and Cait are exhausting to watch. It sucks that Cait can't handle being a mom or life in general but when Ty was talking smack about her lack of motivation when he doesn't have any himself I'm like what the what? I also don't understand what she's going to actually going to accomplish if she's only in rehab for one month? I feel like she needs a lot more help than just month, that's basically just enough time to go through withdrawal from weed. But not really have any enough time to work though all of the issues she has via her childhood, learn any coping skills, how to deal with your junkie mom who also engages in drug use with you, or postpartum depression. I also feel like Ty is being a drama queen about how it's so hard to watch Nova by himself when we see her running around completely unsupervised. He's too caught up in himself to care for another human being. Plus one of the issues that they discussed was that he doesn't carry his weight with Nova and leaves most of it too Cait. So basically he's whining about doing his job.



Tyler is too busy posting fabulous selfies on IG and hiding his homosexuality.


----------



## pixiejenna

FlipDiver said:


> Tyler is too busy posting fabulous selfies on IG and hiding his homosexuality.


I know staying in the closet can be a full time job. It just gets tiring to hear someone piss and moan about giving up his first kid and wanting to be a parent so badly. Then when actually has another kid in his hands to do all the things he complained that he missed with Carly, he can't be bothered to even watch his own dang kid. "It's too much" to care for her. Like here's your do over and you still can't pull it together and be a functional  member of society. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> I know staying in the closet can be a full time job. It just gets tiring to hear someone piss and moan about giving up his first kid and wanting to be a parent so badly. Then when actually has another kid in his hands to do all the things he complained that he missed with Carly, he can't be bothered to even watch his own dang kid. "It's too much" to care for her. Like here's your do over and you still can't pull it together and be a functional  member of society.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you! And what exactly is so tiring about sitting on the sofa all day? They have no damn jobs; what exactly you are they so tired from? I didn't realize sitting on your sofa all day and playing on your phone was so exhausting.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sassys said:


> Thank you! And what exactly is so tiring about sitting on the sofa all day? They have no damn jobs; what exactly you are they so tired from? I didn't realize sitting on your sofa all day and playing on your phone was so exhausting.


My guess they can't get off the sofa because they're too stoned. Not so much that their tired just smoked a big fatty and can't move. Then they play on the phone because it doesn't require them to get up to do.


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> Thank you! And what exactly is so tiring about sitting on the sofa all day? They have no damn jobs; what exactly you are they so tired from? I didn't realize sitting on your sofa all day and playing on your phone was so exhausting.


 You know I used to really like Tyler and Cait. But they are incredibly hard to watch now. They legitimately do nothing - I mean this is with cameras on them when at least most of the other moms try to show that they are busy or have lives or things going on.  Tyler and Cait sit around all day, eat takeout, and complain (especially Tyler). I do hope Caitlin gets the help she needs, but they are so difficult to watch I almost prefer Farrah and Amber.... never thought I'd say that.


----------



## mcb100

After watching some of this season, I really hope that Cait and Tyler do something with their lives to be functional members of society. Even with their not-that-great parents (butch and April) of their own I still feel like Caitlyn and Tyler are bright kids.
Tyler has stated all these different aspirations of his in the past before--why doesn't he make any come true? (Does it ever kind of appear to you guys sometimes that Cait holds him back a bit? Or like their relationship holds him back? Maybe without each other they would both do something with their lives?)
I thought the whole point of giving Carly up was so they could go back to school and do things that young people do....if they were just going to sit around and leech off MTV money then they could've kept her anyway.


----------



## labelwhore04

mcb100 said:


> After watching some of this season, I really hope that Cait and Tyler do something with their lives to be functional members of society. Even with their not-that-great parents (butch and April) of their own I still feel like Caitlyn and Tyler are bright kids.
> Tyler has stated all these different aspirations of his in the past before--why doesn't he make any come true? (Does it ever kind of appear to you guys sometimes that Cait holds him back a bit? Or like their relationship holds him back? Maybe without each other they would both do something with their lives?)
> I thought the whole point of giving Carly up was so they could go back to school and do things that young people do....if they were just going to sit around and leech off MTV money then they could've kept her anyway.





Megs said:


> You know I used to really like Tyler and Cait. But they are incredibly hard to watch now. They legitimately do nothing - I mean this is with cameras on them when at least most of the other moms try to show that they are busy or have lives or things going on.  Tyler and Cait sit around all day, eat takeout, and complain (especially Tyler). I do hope Caitlin gets the help she needs, but they are so difficult to watch I almost prefer Farrah and Amber.... never thought I'd say that.



Yes and Yes! I used to like them too, i thought they were the most mature and i really thought that they would go on to be the most successful but they are just pathetic to watch now. Mcb, i think you're so right when you say that they hold eachother back, that is exactly what is happening. They're both lazy and don't motivate eachother at all, they are very codependent. I'm surprised that with all their therapy sessions, no therapist has ever mentioned this to them. They really should've broken up and gone their separate ways a long time ago, they're not good for eachother.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita Ty and Cait where my favorite couple in the beginning. They are pretty much below Farrah in my book too. As annoying and obnoxious as she is at least she hustles to be something. I actually like amber now but I still worry about the creeper she's with. Ty and Cait really are codependent and I've also thought that they'd be better off apart. They cling to each other and the past they will never move on. I think the bond of giving up Carley is the glue that keeps them together to be honest. I think if she never got pregnant they most likely would have moved on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> Ita Ty and Cait where my favorite couple in the beginning. They are pretty much below Farrah in my book too. As annoying and obnoxious as she is at least she hustles to be something. I actually like amber now but I still worry about the creeper she's with. Ty and Cait really are codependent and I've also thought that they'd be better off apart. They cling to each other and the past they will never move on. I think the bond of giving up Carley is the glue that keeps them together to be honest. I think if she never got pregnant they most likely would have moved on.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Farrah may be a nasty piece of sh$t, but I agree she does hustle and uses the show for every penny she can get. It just boggles my mind how Caitlyn and Tyler do nothing all day. Get your A$$ in school and do something with your life. Drives me crazy when people are paid a sh$t load of money to do nothing and don't use it to further themselves. Reality tv is the easiest damn job and you act like the train is never going to come to the last stop. Let's face it, none of them will make it in Hollywood like a Kardashian/Jenner so use this show to make opportunities for yourself.


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> Farrah may be a nasty piece of sh$t, but I agree she does hustle and uses the show for every penny she can get. It just boggles my mind how Caitlyn and Tyler do nothing all day. Get your A$$ in school and do something with your life. Drives me crazy when people are paid a sh$t load of money to do nothing and don't use it to further themselves. Reality tv is the easiest damn job and you act like the train is never going to come to the last stop. Let's face it, none of them will make it in Hollywood like a Kardashian/Jenner so use this show to make opportunities for yourself.



Exactly! I don't like Farrah but I appreciate how hard she works to further herself while she can. That girl hustles non-stop and realizes she can use MTV to her advantage. What exactly have Cait and Tyler done? Nothing. Even amber is flipping houses and Maci's fiancé bought that shirt line. Like at least they're trying. Tyler and Cait sit on the couch all day. It's really alarming.


----------



## Carson123

mcb100 said:


> After watching some of this season, I really hope that Cait and Tyler do something with their lives to be functional members of society. Even with their not-that-great parents (butch and April) of their own I still feel like Caitlyn and Tyler are bright kids.
> Tyler has stated all these different aspirations of his in the past before--why doesn't he make any come true? (Does it ever kind of appear to you guys sometimes that Cait holds him back a bit? Or like their relationship holds him back? Maybe without each other they would both do something with their lives?)
> I thought the whole point of giving Carly up was so they could go back to school and do things that young people do....if they were just going to sit around and leech off MTV money then they could've kept her anyway.



I don't think that Tyler and Cait are bright at all.


----------



## pursegrl12

you can tell Tyler is 1000% over Caitlyn's **** but I guess refuses to move on to another relationship because he is closeted. 

and I'm just going to say it, I think they had Nova to stay on the show. They had no storyline other otherwise. Plus, I just can.not. picture them having sex. Sorry for the mental image! LOL


----------



## FlipDiver

I lol'd when Amber went furniture shopping for the new house and said, "We sound like douchebags" when the leech kept saying "we'll take it" to the salesman with every piece of furniture.


----------



## TC1

^^ Ha ha me too. I have no idea what they were thinking buying a white couch with 17 dogs and a cat...not to mention they sit there all day long and eat meals there. The house did look great..but it'll be a pig sty in no time.


----------



## Carson123

...and Cait comes back from rehab with an armful of fast food [emoji106]


----------



## psulion08

Carson123 said:


> ...and Cait comes back from rehab with an armful of fast food [emoji106]



Two drinks! Lol


----------



## pursegrl12

Carson123 said:


> ...and Cait comes back from rehab with an armful of fast food [emoji106]



LMAO!!!!! saw that too!!!! 2 sodas!! at midnight nonetheless


----------



## DiorT

You can’t even make this stuff up…

Farrah Abraham is quite the busy bee these days, managing multiple businesses (including her highly criticized yogurt shop). She’s also raising her daughter Sophia, and, of course, yelling at people on-camera on Teen Mom OG. Farrah recently announced that she will soon be opening Sophia Laurent Children’s Boutique, a children’s store in Lakeway, Texas. However, it seems that Sophia will play a much bigger role with the store than just being its namesake– she will also be the boss!

No, seriously…

While employees at Farrah’s yogurt shop are working for “one of the top celebrities in the nation” (according to Farrah), employees at the children’s boutique will be working for a seven-year-old.

“[Sophia] will be in charge of hiring, firing, picking the best products and clothing to order for the store,” Farrah told _Radar Online_. “Sophia said she may bring her dog Blue in with her while she works.”

A few weeks ago, Farrah seemed to confirm on Instagram that Sophia will actually be in charge of the boutique.




Boutique employees– say hello to your new boss!
“Seven years old and a boss #BossBaby more exciting news to come,” Farrah captioned a photo of Sophia standing in front of the boutique, which is currently under construction.

The boutique is set to open on November 11, but it already has a page on _Yelp. I_t’s obvious that the same “top celebrity” who wrote the text featured on the website of Farrah’s yogurt shop also had a hand in writing the _Yelp_ store description.

“Sophia Laurent was a born TV star now celebrity whom loves her community and saw a need to bring higher quality clothing lines, accessories and the most innovative new toys and educational games to the community,” the description reads.

This will be the third business that Farrah has opened. In addition to her yogurt shop and Sophia’s boutique, Farrah also runs a furniture store and service called Furnished by Farrah. On the side, she also hawks her romance novels and adult toy line. (If you are still in the market for a vibrating mold of Farrah’s hind quarters, you’re in luck because they’re still for sale!)


----------



## Sassys

I highly doubt it is legal for Sophia to be a boss. SMH, Farrah is such a moron. Kid is to creepy to work for anyway.


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> I highly doubt it is legal for Sophia to be a boss. SMH, Farrah is such a moron. Kid is to creepy to work for anyway.


Highly doubt that is legal in any way, shape or form.


----------



## pursegrl12

right, ever hear of a little thing called child labor laws farrah? what.a.moron.

and, i'm sorry but that little gorl is very creepy.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I just can't with Farrah..
I dont know how she dares talk about someone (Simon) speaking in a mean manner to her, and how she would never  Farrah! You spend your life being rude and mean to everyone around you, so much that you have to literally pay them (vacations/ gifts) to stick around. AND it is not Simon's job to get YOUR house together. That's why it's YOUR house. He doesn't owe you anything, especially a ring that you, delusionally, bought for yourself.

Amber's bf is such a mooch, it annoys me. What's the point of bettering yourself, when you have a guy like that around?

Tyler, just come out already.


----------



## pursegrl12

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I just can't with Farrah..
> I dont know how she dares talk about someone (Simon) speaking in a mean manner to her, and how she would never  Farrah! You spend your life being rude and mean to everyone around you, so much that you have to literally pay them (vacations/ gifts) to stick around. AND it is not Simon's job to get YOUR house together. That's why it's YOUR house. He doesn't owe you anything, especially a ring that you, delusionally, bought for yourself.
> 
> Amber's bf is such a mooch, it annoys me. What's the point of bettering yourself, when you have a guy like that around?
> 
> *Tyler, just come out already*.



he was really feeling himself in that fedora and mirror sunglasses on their walk...


----------



## beekmanhill

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I just can't with Farrah..
> I dont know how she dares talk about someone (Simon) speaking in a mean manner to her, and how she would never  Farrah! You spend your life being rude and mean to everyone around you, so much that you have to literally pay them (vacations/ gifts) to stick around. AND it is not Simon's job to get YOUR house together. That's why it's YOUR house. He doesn't owe you anything, especially a ring that you, delusionally, bought for yourself.
> 
> Amber's bf is such a mooch, it annoys me. What's the point of bettering yourself, when you have a guy like that around?
> 
> Tyler, just come out already.



I just pray Amber hasn't put that leech's name on the house.   He might have outstanding debts against him with all those kids, so lets hope for those reasons Amber has the house in her name only.   When he says "we'll take it" in the store I scream at the TV.


----------



## beekmanhill

Guess who I saw in Saks Manhattan this AM, Debra, Farrah's mother.  She was with a man her age with curly grey hair and two women.  She's smaller in person, non descript looking.  Wearing a red Chanel bag, a style I've never seen and somehow it didn't look great, and a black leather jacket.   She was at Jo Malone.  I was going to try for a spy pic, but I think she saw me looking at her, so I went away.   If I could think of one positive thing to say, I might have spoken to her.  Alas I couldn't.  No Farrah.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg this sh!t is hilarious! Sophia a boss?!? Who wouldn't want to work for her after seeing how she treats her own mom? #babysfirstfail

Too bad you couldn't get a spy pic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wouldn't buy a damn thing from that store..  Sophia front and center looking creepy as ever, like she will stab you in the dressing room and go back to stocking the shelves


----------



## mcb100

Aside from it being illegal, nobody will want to work for her. I know that she is young but in all the seasons of Teen Mom, sophia has never once said something nice. Anyone else ever notice that?
Nobody will ever volunteer to work for that girl.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> Aside from it being illegal, nobody will want to work for her. I know that she is young but in all the seasons of Teen Mom, sophia has never once said something nice. Anyone else ever notice that?
> Nobody will ever volunteer to work for that girl.


oh yes, we notice.  But look at her example, her mom.  She doesn't say anything nice.


----------



## pixiejenna

Now that I've had time to think about it, it's even more funny. It's like Farrah realized that some kids actually have/run thier own business and she wants her daughter to be like them. So naturally she does the only thing that she knows how to do and buys one for her to have. Like somehow if she does this it will magically make Sophia be successful at life and have a "in" with the cool kids lmao. She's trying to buy her daughter into high society and I'm sure that they are laughing at her too. I half wonder if they are doing this with the intent of trying to get their own spinoff show. Seriously because I can't think of any other way to get people to work at her store with Sophia as the boss. Maybe they can get some fame hungry idiots who'll do it for a shot of being on TV. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Carson123

This comment about buying into high society reminds me of when Farrah was banned and wouldn't be let into that white party in the hamptons. Those high society people were like hell no to Farrah.


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched a bit more than half of the show last night.  It's getting repetitive.  Did you see the look Caitlyn gave Ty when the producer asked how hard was it to give up weed?     Uuuuh, I got the impression he hasn't, and why do I suspect she has slipped as well.

When I saw them eating greasy food out of the takeout container, I had to change the channel.   What do they feed Nova?

Amber's house must have cost a little bit.  He neighborhood looked really nice.


----------



## Sassys

I almost peed my pants when Tyler's Mom threw Caitlin under the bus and said "didn't I see you high a few days ago"? I DIED!!!!!!!!!!

The look on Caitlin's face had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I almost peed my pants when Tyler's Mom threw Caitlin under the bus and said "didn't I see you high a few days ago"? I DIED!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The look on Caitlin's face had me rolling on the floor.



Must have been after I tuned out.   Caitlyn doesn't look as if she has her act together.   Wash your hair, go to the gym, do something other than ordering takeout.  I laughed when she said the rehab was so structured.  Right, so create some structure in your life by doing something where you have to show up every day.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Must have been after I tuned out.   Caitlyn doesn't look as if she has her act together.   Wash your hair, go to the gym, do something other than ordering takeout.  I laughed when she said the rehab was so structured.  Right, so create some structure in your life by doing something where you have to show up every day.



You have to go back and watch it (just DVR and fast forward to Cait, Tyler's Mom and Tyler sitting at the Kitchen table talking). The funniest sh$t I have ever seen. The way the mother nonchalantly threw her under the bus, then looks at the people behind the camera, like "What, did I say" was HYSTERICAL. The way the camera pans to Cait then to Tyler was the funniest sh$t I have ever seen. His mother is SHADY as fcuk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Must have been after I tuned out.   Caitlyn doesn't look as if she has her act together.   Wash your hair, go to the gym, do something other than ordering takeout.  I laughed when she said the rehab was so structured.  Right, so create some structure in your life by doing something where you have to show up every day.



Here is the clip 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...struggling-smoking-pot-MTV-s-Teen-Mom-OG.html


----------



## mrskolar09

My husband and I were dying at that!  Tyler's mom clearly has no love for Catelynn


----------



## pixiejenna

So Cait is still a pot head big shocker there. I honestly think that the only reason why she went to rehab was to get a break from filming. I'm sure it might sound mean spirited but I'm glad that she called them out on it. They both look pissed AF for calling them out on it but they clearly aren't facing it. It just seems like their solution that they are rolling with Cait dose whatever and Ty just keeps quite because he's a a$$. 

Amber seems to have settled in pretty well. However who the eff walks there dog unleashed in a new neighborhood?!? I was also amused by the neighbor recognizing the creeper from teen mom lol. I'm not sure if I'm buying what Gary is selling I feel like he's having a hard time adjusting to the fact that he doesn't have total control over Leah anymore. So now he's all of a sudden trying to make friends with Amber as if he did some how he might be able to gain back more time with her.  Like if I make friends with her she'll invite me over to do things with them and inadvertently just happens to get extra time with Leah. 

I seriously blinked and Maci had her baby lol. I'm tired of hearing her whine about Ryan sucking at taking any interest in his sons life. If he hasn't in the past 7-8 years why the heck would he start now? She needs to stop wasting time on him and accept the fact that he sucks and isn't going to change. 

Farrah's 25 birthday bash consists of a club appearance that wasn't seen and a dinner with her mom and daughter. I can't decide if it's funny or sad because she has no friends. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Here is the clip
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...struggling-smoking-pot-MTV-s-Teen-Mom-OG.html



Oh thanks, this is a hoot!  Caitlyn is dying to throw something at Tyler's mom, who is acting oh so innocent (like Cait  does most of the time).  LOVE IT.


----------



## pursegrl12

caitlyn went to rehab for a vacation. that's all.


----------



## TC1

Farrah could only muster up her ONE fake friend for a free night out at a club?, hilarious. The look Catelynn gave Tyler when her said "wow, you're really indulging, huh" as she gobbled up her chinese takeout had me LOL'ing. Everyone on that show eats out of containers and tubs, poor Nova..her nutrition must be so poor.
I see Amber had mis-matched blankets all over her new living room furniture already. What's the point of getting all new stuff just to sit on the couch with your shoes on, use it as a kitchen table and let your dogs piss & crap all over?. Urgh, proof that even though you have the $$ you can't buy the lifestyle.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I wouldn't buy a damn thing from that store..  Sophia front and center looking creepy as ever, like she will stab you in the dressing room and go back to stocking the shelves



She is even creepier, when she has make-up on. I swear, every time that little girl appears on the screen, I get chills.


----------



## mrskolar09

I really wish Maci would quit comparing her parenting to Ryan's.  Like, we get it, you're clearly the superior parent in every way!  Besides hon, you're not fooling anyone, you'd dump Taylor in a heartbeat to get back with Ryan. 

I honestly believe that at least some part of her constant b!tching about him is to convince herself that she's not still carrying a secret torch for him.


----------



## Sassys

Why was Maci and his parents so concerned about Ryan coming to see the baby? It's not his baby, and why should he care. Also, what grown man wants to go a 1yr old's birthday party and the baby is not his? I can't stand being invited to a 1yr old's party; snooze fest.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> Farrah could only muster up her ONE fake friend for a free night out at a club?, hilarious. The look Catelynn gave Tyler when her said "wow, you're really indulging, huh" as she gobbled up her chinese takeout had me LOL'ing. Everyone on that show eats out of containers and tubs, poor Nova..her nutrition must be so poor.
> I see Amber had mis-matched blankets all over her new living room furniture already. What's the point of getting all new stuff just to sit on the couch with your shoes on, use it as a kitchen table and let your dogs piss & crap all over?. Urgh, proof that even though you have the $$ you can't buy the lifestyle.



Haha and the fact it was her 25 birthday and she literally looks like she's in her 40s.


----------



## pursegrl12

Tyler "Wow! You're really indulging!" as she shovels chinese food into her mouth


----------



## mrskolar09

Catelynn is bordering on being a flat out slob, but I still was offended for her when he said that.


----------



## psulion08

mrskolar09 said:


> Catelynn is bordering on being a flat out slob, but I still was offended for her when he said that.



Yes it's like the pot calling the kettle black! Like he's not doing much better health wise!


----------



## mcb100

Tyler should be a tad bit more careful with his words. It's not okay for someone to live an unhealthy lifestyle but constantly making comments like that all the time and stuff is unfair to the other person as well.

Cait needs to either watch what she eats or exercise. (Both would be good but to see her do one or the other would be a great start.) She is never showed snacking on fruit, always junk. There needs to be moderation, you can't have pizza and chinese food 24/7.

Makes me wonder if April ever taught her daughter healthy habits and proper nutrition.


----------



## TC1

^^ Pretty sure April's idea of "proper nutrition" is a balance of coffee/cigarettes and dope.


----------



## labelwhore04

mrskolar09 said:


> Catelynn is bordering on being a flat out slob, but I still was offended for her when he said that.



What did he say? I'm behind on the episodes, but i'll never forget when he said "i don't want no damn heffer for a wife"


----------



## FlipDiver

labelwhore04 said:


> What did he say? I'm behind on the episodes, but i'll never forget when he said "i don't want no damn heffer for a wife"



She was shoveling heaps of greasy Chinese food into her gaping maw and he said, "Wow, you're really indulging!" Which was accurate to say the least.


----------



## labelwhore04

Why was Farrah getting a colonoscopy? Too much anal?


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> ^^ Pretty sure April's idea of "proper nutrition" is a balance of coffee/cigarettes and dope.


You forgot a major food group booze!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> Tyler should be a tad bit more careful with his words. It's not okay for someone to live an unhealthy lifestyle but constantly making comments like that all the time and stuff is unfair to the other person as well.
> 
> Cait needs to either watch what she eats or exercise. (Both would be good but to see her do one or the other would be a great start.) She is never showed snacking on fruit, always junk. There needs to be moderation, you can't have pizza and chinese food 24/7.
> 
> Makes me wonder if April ever taught her daughter healthy habits and proper nutrition.



I'm sure April didn't.  She was a drug addict during the first few seasons, seemed to live amidst chaos.  But this is no excuse for Cait now.  She's had seven years of exposure to the big world with MTV, etc.   With all her TV watching, surely she's happened on a cooking show, or a nutrition show, etc.  And she's certainly had the time to take a class or two in basic food preparation and child nutrition.  There is no excuse for everything being Cokes and greasy takeout foods.  Brandon and Teresa must shudder.  I could only wonder where was Nova and what was she eating when Cait and Ty were chowing down from containers.  

And exercise would be good for her mentally and physically and provide some of the structure she was nostalgic about.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Why was Maci and his parents so concerned about Ryan coming to see the baby? It's not his baby, and why should he care. Also, what grown man wants to go a 1yr old's birthday party and the baby is not his? I can't stand being invited to a 1yr old's party; snooze fest.



I assumed I missed an episode, because I couldn't figure this out either. 

(Agree on a 1 year old's party! [emoji42])


----------



## beekmanhill

coconutsboston said:


> I assumed I missed an episode, because I couldn't figure this out either.
> 
> (Agree on a 1 year old's party! [emoji42])



I assume TPTB are desperately looking for some plotline for Ryan.  He doesn't work, doesn't seem to be dating now, hangs around the house.  So they have to create some drama.   MTV should get rid of Ryan and just cast the parents who can talk about what Ryan is doing. He doesn't deserve any salary.  His parents are enabling him to be a lifetime lazy lout.


----------



## labelwhore04

beekmanhill said:


> I'm sure April didn't.  She was a drug addict during the first few seasons, seemed to live amidst chaos.  But this is no excuse for Cait now.  She's had seven years of exposure to the big world with MTV, etc.   With all her TV watching, surely she's happened on a cooking show, or a nutrition show, etc.  And she's certainly had the time to take a class or two in basic food preparation and child nutrition.  There is no excuse for everything being Cokes and greasy takeout foods.  Brandon and Teresa must shudder.  I could only wonder where was Nova and what was she eating when Cait and Ty were chowing down from containers.
> 
> And exercise would be good for her mentally and physically and provide some of the structure she was nostalgic about.



Her terrible eating habits don't help her depression either, in fact it's probably what's excasberating it. It's not hard to make healthy and delicious meals. Even something as simple as avocado on multigrain toast for breakfast, or a chicken stir fry filled with veggies for dinner.  Like i get that depression stops you from caring, i suffer from pms related anxiety and depression myself, so i know how tough it can be, but she needs to atleast try and make an effort.


----------



## pink1

Just watching last week's episode.  I get nervous every time Gary is on....I feel like he could have a heart attack any second.


----------



## pixiejenna

It's funny that she mentioned structure. I was a CJ major and one of the things that really made me sad was pretty much the majority of juveniles actually did very well while serving their time because they are finally getting one (of many things) they don't receive at home and that's structure and positive reinforcement. That when their time ends a lot of them actually don't want to leave. The real struggle is when they get thrown back into the same environment that caused them to end up in juvie and trying to maintain the same level of structure in there lives. Because they live in such limbo simple day to day tasks aren't even covered(like go to school and eating 3 meals a day). Cait is like these kids except that she's an adult. Growing up with a junkie for a mom she's very much like a lot of the kids in juvie, with no structure in the household growing up. Totally absent parents in the day to day stuff because they are more focused on themselves than taking care of their kids. I know it sounds harsh but honestly she needs to cut her  mom out of her life especially since she's smoking dope with her.  She needs to spend her time and energy on herself and her family. I get that it's her mom but at the end of the day you have to cut toxic people out of your life if you ever want to grow.  So if you're trying to stay sober you shouldn't hang around others who are using. The best thing she could do is cut her ties with anyone who's not supporting her end goal and either get into her counseling consistently or getting a live in life coach to help her transition what she's learned into her life. Heck she has MTV money so she can afford to get the help she needs. I still think that she did this as a vacation from  the cameras so she'd get out of filming lol.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I'm sure April didn't.  She was a drug addict during the first few seasons, seemed to live amidst chaos.  But this is no excuse for Cait now.  She's had seven years of exposure to the big world with MTV, etc.   With all her TV watching, surely she's happened on a cooking show, or a nutrition show, etc.  And she's certainly had the time to take a class or two in basic food preparation and child nutrition.  There is no excuse for everything being Cokes and greasy takeout foods.  Brandon and Teresa must shudder.  I could only wonder where was Nova and what was she eating when Cait and Ty were chowing down from containers.
> 
> And exercise would be good for her mentally and physically and provide some of the structure she was nostalgic about.


Nova was probably eating junk that was stuck in the carpet....just like she was a few episodes back.


----------



## mcb100

I am disappointed in Farrah after watching the last episode. She said "of course i'm going to take sophia with me" and then she says something along the lines of "and i am bringing deborah too so she can watch sophia." ??? At first i thought she would have a party with both family and her grown friends so that sophia and deborah could go.

   I just don't understand the purpose of flying sophia out there when she did not spend much time with her. She went for drinks with a friend and had her adult party all night.

  I am not trying to hate on her but my personal opinion is that the other teen moms on the show see their kids a bit more. Farrah seems very consumed with trying to live the Hollywood lifestyle, and for her (with her chosen friends/lifestyle/business) that often means going to adult events that sophia cannot go to....


----------



## coconutsboston

beekmanhill said:


> I assume TPTB are desperately looking for some plotline for Ryan.  He doesn't work, doesn't seem to be dating now, hangs around the house.  So they have to create some drama.   MTV should get rid of Ryan and just cast the parents who can talk about what Ryan is doing. He doesn't deserve any salary.  His parents are enabling him to be a lifetime lazy lout.


I completely agree! He doesn't ever really watch Bentley, his parents do.  It did appear as though the parents were going to have a Come-to-Jesus meeting with him regarding his do-nothing ways in an upcoming episode, but it could be how the producers cut it for the commercial.  Regardless, I doubt it will get through to him either way.


----------



## TC1

Bentley is what...7?. so Ryan has been paid by Teen Mom for 8 years..to do nothing. Seems that's how he likes it. Every once in awhile Maci will ***** at him and so will his parents..but he's not changing. Why would he?..it's been working for him so far!


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Bentley is what...7?. so Ryan has been paid by Teen Mom for 8 years..to do nothing. Seems that's how he likes it. Every once in awhile Maci will ***** at him and so will his parents..but he's not changing. Why would he?..it's been working for him so far!


TIA he's not changing and his parents enable him to live the way he dose add in MTV money he's going to keep being lazy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

coconutsboston said:


> I completely agree! He doesn't ever really watch Bentley, his parents do.  It did appear as though the parents were going to have a Come-to-Jesus meeting with him regarding his do-nothing ways in an upcoming episode, but it could be how the producers cut it for the commercial.  Regardless, I doubt it will get through to him either way.



Ryan's parents are so attached to Bentley that they might be afraid that Maci will stop bringing him over, if Ryan shows no interest.   Then they wouldn't see him.   
Ryan does seem more attached to Bentely than he did in previous seasons though.


----------



## pursegrl12

So, Ryan is on some hardcore medications, right? That kid is not right. His creepy stare is the stuff of nightmares....I couldn't believe the way his dad was talking!?!? I felt really bad for Jen...she's enabled him for 23 years and this is what happens when you do that. I still feel bad though

Farrah- love her interview questions..like the top 5 things you should never ask anyone in an interview. What a ****ing moron. Don't know how anyone could work for her...oh yeah and the 40 hours in 3 days comment.. Good luck finding anyone who will work those hours for minimum wage!! Loser. Sophia is still creepy as hell and her parents still take it up the ass from her. Awesome.

Maci-booorinng!!!!! Maverick ( stupid name) is freaking cute though. Bentley is legit scared of Ryan but I don't blame him

Amber- quit your *****ing and eat that protein. I eat because I'm bored..well do ****ing something then!!!! Stop laying around the house.

Tyler--I don't blame him one bit. He's got one foot out the door. Caitlyn doing zero for herself again. Sleep, eat, smoke, repeat. Enough already...you're ****ing lazy, stop blaming your mental illness and start blaming the weed!!!!


----------



## terebina786

Did I miss something? What happened between Ryan and his dad to make him say those things??


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> So, Ryan is on some hardcore medications, right? That kid is not right. His creepy stare is the stuff of nightmares....I couldn't believe the way his dad was talking!?!? I felt really bad for Jen...she's enabled him for 23 years and this is what happens when you do that. I still feel bad though
> 
> Farrah- love her interview questions..like the top 5 things you should never ask anyone in an interview. What a ****ing moron. Don't know how anyone could work for her...oh yeah and the 40 hours in 3 days comment.. Good luck finding anyone who will work those hours for minimum wage!! Loser. Sophia is still creepy as hell and her parents still take it up the ass from her. Awesome.
> 
> Maci-booorinng!!!!! Maverick ( stupid name) is freaking cute though. Bentley is legit scared of Ryan but I don't blame him
> 
> Amber- quit your *****ing and eat that protein. I eat because I'm bored..well do ****ing something then!!!! Stop laying around the house.
> 
> Tyler--I don't blame him one bit. He's got one foot out the door. Caitlyn doing zero for herself again. Sleep, eat, smoke, repeat. Enough already...you're ****ing lazy, stop blaming your mental illness and start blaming the weed!!!!


I second ALL OF THIS. Ryan's eyes were all sorts of effed up.
And yes Farrah, just ask everyone when they should start work, wear weird glasses where no one can see your eyes and it'll only take 5 mins to set up.


----------



## TC1

Why did Larry & Jen look like they were filming in a tin bunker? with crappy old furniture?


----------



## pursegrl12

terebina786 said:


> Did I miss something? What happened between Ryan and his dad to make him say those things??



Ryan doesn't remember what happened (he seriously said that) he got into a verbal argument with his dad about tools?? i have no clue but it was bad enough for his dad to say "if he was on fire, he wouldn't even piss on him to put the flames out" OUCH!!! man, that's brutal to say about your own son. he basically disowned him. then he said if jen doesn't like it then she can leave too. yikes!!!


----------



## mcb100

As someone who has suffered for many years with severe depression (and been in any many psych wards as a patient), I can honestly say that Cait needs to stop blaming her depression for her laziness. It might be true that she has a mental illness, but she is just plain lazy. Also, with my mental illness (I'm healthy now so don't really have to deal with it as much as I used to), when I felt myself getting to the point where I didn't want to clean up around the house much, didn't want to do much but sit on a couch or stay in bed, then it was MY fault for feeding into the depression....Girl needs to take some responsibility for herself, and stop being so lazy.


----------



## laurineg1

mrskolar09 said:


> I really wish Maci would quit comparing her parenting to Ryan's.  Like, we get it, you're clearly the superior parent in every way!  Besides hon, you're not fooling anyone, you'd dump Taylor in a heartbeat to get back with Ryan.
> 
> I honestly believe that at least some part of her constant b!tching about him is to convince herself that she's not still carrying a secret torch for him.


I agree exactly.  Macy is still in love with Ryan, and seems like she doesn't enjoy being with Taylor at all...she never smiles and seems miserable.


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> So, Ryan is on some hardcore medications, right? That kid is not right. His creepy stare is the stuff of nightmares....I couldn't believe the way his dad was talking!?!? I felt really bad for Jen...she's enabled him for 23 years and this is what happens when you do that. I still feel bad though
> 
> Farrah- love her interview questions..like the top 5 things you should never ask anyone in an interview. What a ****ing moron. Don't know how anyone could work for her...oh yeah and the 40 hours in 3 days comment.. Good luck finding anyone who will work those hours for minimum wage!! Loser. Sophia is still creepy as hell and her parents still take it up the ass from her. Awesome.
> 
> Maci-booorinng!!!!! Maverick ( stupid name) is freaking cute though. Bentley is legit scared of Ryan but I don't blame him
> 
> Amber- quit your *****ing and eat that protein. I eat because I'm bored..well do ****ing something then!!!! Stop laying around the house.
> 
> Tyler--I don't blame him one bit. He's got one foot out the door. Caitlyn doing zero for herself again. Sleep, eat, smoke, repeat. Enough already...you're ****ing lazy, stop blaming your mental illness and start blaming the weed!!!!



Wow, that was some tirade from Ryan's dad.  I guess he has been holding it in all the time.   So they kick Ryan out but give him some relative's house?   Ryan's eyes looked so blank and high when Jen took Bentley to visit him.  Of course he has no toys or anything for Bentley to play with or didn't suggest going outside to play ball or anything.  Was he glued to that couch during Bentley's baseball game?  What a bum, deadbeat dad.  I wish MTV would cut the apron strings on him.  

I'm done with any sympathy for Caitlynn.   Tyler is another one who puts on an act for the camera, but the act is wearing a bit thin.  He is very angry.   

What will be the average tenure of Farrah's employees?   Two weeks?  I think it is illegal to ask someone if they have kids, isn't it?

I'm sick of Amber too.  Get out and walk or go to a gym.   Quit sitting around.  Weren't you supposed to be flippping houses?


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, these stories about Ryan are terrible.   He is a mess.  Animal cruelty, what is wrong with him.   MTV is hiding a lot.  
http://www.inquisitr.com/3442585/te...after-baby-news-animal-cruelty-investigation/


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, these stories about Ryan are terrible.   He is a mess.  Animal cruelty, what is wrong with him.   MTV is hiding a lot.
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3442585/te...after-baby-news-animal-cruelty-investigation/


Yep! saw that! this was last summer I believe when they were filming so I think this was what the fight was about when he got kicked out. That in addition to hid obvious drug use. It looks like he is tweeking hard in the scene where jen dropped off bentley


----------



## DiorT

Wow....I just watched.  Ryan is a mess.  I did read once he was in a bad car accident....could this be a brain injury or maybe an overdose of pain meds?? He did not look right at all!!

And watching the other kids, I realize that Sophia seems so much more immature then say Leah or Bentley.  The scene were they were in a restaurant, she was acting like a little wild animal.  The other two kids don't behave like that and I believe they are all the same age.


----------



## Carson123

laurineg1 said:


> I agree exactly.  Macy is still in love with Ryan, and seems like she doesn't enjoy being with Taylor at all...she never smiles and seems miserable.



I don't think Macy is in love with Ryan at all.


----------



## Carson123

DiorT said:


> Wow....I just watched.  Ryan is a mess.  I did read once he was in a bad car accident....could this be a brain injury or maybe an overdose of pain meds?? He did not look right at all!!
> 
> And watching the other kids, I realize that Sophia seems so much more immature then say Leah or Bentley.  The scene were they were in a restaurant, she was acting like a little wild animal.  The other two kids don't behave like that and I believe they are all the same age.



Totally agree about Sophia. But then look at who is raising her.


----------



## TC1

Farrah still talks baby talk to Sophia all the time and treats her like a toddler. Also, 3 full plates of food at the restaurant because "that's what my baby wants". Urgh I can't stand her.
Leah seems very mature for her age. In the clip for next week it looks like Gary is goading her into saying she doesn't like going to her moms. I don't like it when he does that...put's ideas in her little head that she's supposed to like one parent over the other, let alone on national television.


----------



## pursegrl12

my 4 yr old acts better than sophia and I believe she is 7 now, right?

actually she'll be 8 in February! which makes her behaivor worse....


----------



## DiorT

Yeah, what was up ordering Sophia a complete smorgasbord for dinner??


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Every time any of them say "I'm bored. There's nothing to do," I find myself saying: "Get a job!" That's what they need, an occupation.
Ryan looks depressed. Might he be?
Farrah, being a b!tch week after week. Never disappoints.


----------



## TC1

MTV has given them all this money...and they have no amition. "I'm bored". Get a job, or go volunteer!. We see Leah & Bentley talking about school routines, playing sports..etc. We never hear Farrah mention anything about Sophia going to school..just her toting her around like a sidekick doll. And lawd please don't tell me she is home schooled from someone who thinks you complete a 40 hour work week in 3 days at a froyo shop.


----------



## mrskolar09

When Catelynn said she was bored and there was nothing to do I wanted to smack her.  How about cleaning your house or taking care of your kid?!  Or even taking your dog for a walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## DiorT

And who would want to work for her with this lurking under the counter...scary..


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> MTV has given them all this money...and they have no amition. "I'm bored". Get a job, or go volunteer!. We see Leah & Bentley talking about school routines, playing sports..etc. We never hear Farrah mention anything about Sophia going to school..just her toting her around like a sidekick doll. And lawd please don't tell me she is home schooled from someone who thinks you complete a 40 hour work week in 3 days at a froyo shop.



Yep. And when the one girl who used to work there told Farrah it took them an hour to set up. Farrah's response - I expect it to be done in 5 mins. Why anyone would want to work for her is beyond me.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I thought that she should just hire the girl that worked for the previous owners, make her manager, and let her run the shop, because Farrah obviously doesn't know what she's doing.


----------



## labelwhore04

mcb100 said:


> As someone who has suffered for many years with severe depression (and been in any many psych wards as a patient), I can honestly say that Cait needs to stop blaming her depression for her laziness. It might be true that she has a mental illness, but she is just plain lazy. Also, with my mental illness (I'm healthy now so don't really have to deal with it as much as I used to), when I felt myself getting to the point where I didn't want to clean up around the house much, didn't want to do much but sit on a couch or stay in bed, then it was MY fault for feeding into the depression....Girl needs to take some responsibility for herself, and stop being so lazy.



This! I'm glad you're feeling better, depression is really tough. But you're right, Catelynn is straight up lazy. You can't overcome mental illness without putting in some effort, as difficult as that may be. It's baffling to me that she hasn't even tried to make simple lifestyle changes as her first plan of action. Eating junk all the time and never exercising  is probably making her condition worse. When i first started having severe anxiety/panic attacks/depression, the first thing i did was research diet/lifestyle changes(vitamins i may be missing, foods to eat, etc). I can't say that i'm cured but i went from having anxiety/panic every single day to having it only during PMS(it's still very bad when i do have it but it's not as often). It's definitely a struggle and an ongoing journey, but you have to try really hard to help yourself. At the end of the day you are the only one who can help you. Catelynn just seems like she is waiting for someone to hand her the magic solution.



beekmanhill said:


> Ryan's parents are so attached to Bentley that they might be afraid that *Maci will stop bringing him over, if Ryan shows no interest.   *Then they wouldn't see him.
> Ryan does seem more attached to Bentely than he did in previous seasons though.



I'm pretty sure it's the other way around. I think Maci only brings Bentley over because she knows how much fun he has with Ryans parents and how much they love him. I actually think if Ryans parents weren't in the picture than Maci wouldn't even bother bringing Bentley over to Ryan, because Ryan clearly doesn't give a sh*t, it's his parents that do.


----------



## Megs

I know we only see what we're shown, but Catelynn is so hard to watch. It appears she isn't seeing a therapist either right now which would be really important for follow-up care. 

And who is watching Nova all the time?  Tyler is staring at Cate or out and she's in bed or on the couch laying down, who is watching the baby?! MTV producers?? 

Also, I know this is nothing new but watching Farrah pretty much open her mouth is horrendous for me. Her parents try to help her and she treats them so horribly, why do they even bother? And the gluttony of giving your kid 3 meals at a restaurant is just nasty and uncalled for. That food was I'm sure wasted and what the heck is she teaching Sophia?! Also, Sophia clearly is behind compared to the other kids on the show as far as interacting with adults and acting more her age. Farrah speaking in baby talk does not help.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I can't stand watching Ferrah anymore.... Her anger-issues and negative vibes are pure evil!!
She is so rude to ANYONE that tries to help her! She need to get a grip!!! She is delusional!


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm happy Farrah is going international, as in New York and LA.


----------



## TC1

The camera shows Leah getting ready for school and speaking to Gary in a one on one conversation...then switched to Sophia laying on the couch with a cell phone in her hand and her tongue hanging out. What an accurate description of how they're being raised.
If anyone wants a real laugh, go read the FroCo online bio. "This store is owned by one of the most recognized celebrities in the nation". There is also a link for "franchising" but no other locations.The store bio must have been written by Farrah. The grammar is horrible.


----------



## fburrows25

This can only get better... -_-


----------



## FlipDiver

TC1 said:


> The camera shows Leah getting ready for school and speaking to Gary in a one on one conversation...then switched to Sophia laying on the couch with a cell phone in her hand and her tongue hanging out. What an accurate description of how they're being raised.
> If anyone wants a real laugh, go read the FroCo online bio. "This store is owned by one of the most recognized celebrities in the nation". There is also a link for "franchising" but no other locations.The store bio must have been written by Farrah. The grammar is horrible.



"Froco is taking frozen yogurt shops to the next level, our staff is required to wear the provided chef uniform it is fashionable and classy, you may where sunglasses at work as well." Comma splices, run on, where/wear... yikes

The website also has a dead link to a "Froco University." I can't even imagine.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't think Catelynn has mental issues, I think she's just a fat lazy cow


----------



## TC1

The fact that Catelynn had this appointment for quite some time, was late...even if it was "only 18 mins" shows just a total lack of respect and entitlement that she thought the therapist should just still see her for 40 mins...still couldn't drag her ass out of bed for a 9am appointment...god forbid she ever had to show up for a job.


----------



## Prufrock613

mcb100 said:


> As someone who has suffered for many years with severe depression (and been in any many psych wards as a patient), I can honestly say that Cait needs to stop blaming her depression for her laziness. It might be true that she has a mental illness, but she is just plain lazy. Also, with my mental illness (I'm healthy now so don't really have to deal with it as much as I used to), when I felt myself getting to the point where I didn't want to clean up around the house much, didn't want to do much but sit on a couch or stay in bed, then it was MY fault for feeding into the depression....Girl needs to take some responsibility for herself, and stop being so lazy.


I'm so sorry you have struggled with depression on that (or any level)!  I have, too.

There comes a time when if you are unable to help yourself or that your life has become unmanageable - it's time to take baby steps or go back for some intensive treatment. To go for a walk, to see a friend...anything but sit in that self contained hell-hole.  It's tough at first, but it DOES make you feel better and more motivated, eventually.

Has anyone informed her that pot is a depressant?  She gets another chance at raising a child- and here we are.


----------



## DiorT

Omg.  I read the online yelp reviews and someone mentioned the "frocyo university" or whatever.  It was 200 bucks one on one training for kids with Farrah.  Lol!  Is this chick for real?  What parent would sign their kid up to learn from a porn star?


----------



## laurineg1

I thought buying Leah all those clothes that did not  seem appropriate for school was a waste of $900.00!.  The black dress with the gold stripes for the first day of school?  What were they thinking?  Again,Farrah was beyond horrible to Simon and her parents, but they seem to enjoy her abuse...her parents especially.  Bentley is adorable, as always, but sooner or later he will realize Ryan is not a good dad...and Ryan's dad was beyond cruel, especially when he made his wife cry and he did not care.  Poor Nova looks so neglected...no one to love her unconditionally...who takes care of her?


----------



## terebina786

How many "Dad Bod" shirts does Gary have?

I can't blame Amber for buying Leah all those clothes. She's over compensating for not being able to spend as much time with her as she'd like.  Not saying it's right, but I can see why she did it.

I just can't with Farrah and Catelynn anymore.


----------



## FlipDiver

terebina786 said:


> How many "Dad Bod" shirts does Gary have?
> 
> I can't blame Amber for buying Leah all those clothes. She's over compensating for not being able to spend as much time with her as she'd like.  Not saying it's right, but I can see why she did it.
> 
> I just can't with Farrah and Catelynn anymore.



The leech paid for Leah's clothes. They made it a point to show him handing over his credit card and telling Amber in the car the total was $900. I guess he got promoted from professional gambling to being on MTV's payroll now.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> The fact that Catelynn had this appointment for quite some time, was late...even if it was "only 18 mins" shows just a total lack of respect and entitlement that she thought the therapist should just still see her for 40 mins...still couldn't drag her ass out of bed for a 9am appointment...god forbid she ever had to show up for a job.



As she was racing to get there, I was praying that the therapist would cancel the appointment.  It used to be standard practice with any self respecting therapist.  Thank heavens he did.  She is so entitled.  "It was only twenty minutes."     Is she at last going to deal with a real professional who doesn't enable her?


----------



## misswag

I know this was taped earlier but I had just seen it for the first time... have you guys seen the episode "Being Maci"?


----------



## beekmanhill

misswag said:


> I know this was taped earlier but I had just seen it for the first time... have you guys seen the episode "Being Maci"?



No, I never saw it.  Was it a special show?


----------



## steph14

Yes it was a special. It was filmed in I believe 2013, and her and Ryan seemed extremely flirty and he even said "would you ever consider getting back together". 

I truly wish he was different and it worked out for them.


----------



## pixiejenna

My guess is no one is watching Nova. Wasn't it covered here before that the producers are basically paid to keep quiet and are not allowed to call cps on them even when things are really bad. I'm also glad that her therapist refused to see her. If you where 5 minutes late big deal life happens 20 minutes late is disrespectful, I agree if they did see her they are enabling her poor behavior. 

I was surprised that Maci let Ryan take Bentley at his new place. I think the main reason why she enjoyed talking him over to visit was at least his parents were watching him. He does seem to have more interest in Bentley this season than all the past seasons combined. But I'm not sure if I'm buying this change of heart I feel like I was prompted by the falling out with his parents. More along the lines of if I start taking interest in Bentley then they won't be able to access him as much. I feel like this is his way of getting back at them/way to hurt them. I was surprised that Ryan bought a dog, he doesn't even take care of his own kid what's going to happen to this poor pup.

I'm not surprised that Amber spent so much on Leah, she's over compensating for the lack of time she gets with her. I'm not sure if I'm buying the whole Leah feels left out SL. It comes off as they're grooming her to say these things. I can't quite put my finger on it but Gary and his wife  come off as shady.

Farrah is a nightmare like usual. Her parents put up with it for the payday lol. Of course the opening to her froyo place is going to be bad she has no freaking idea what she's doing. It looks like people are already bouncing by the next eppy lol. Also how much more do we have to be subjected to this Simon BS? Has he filled his required amount of appearances for the show yet? Stop wasting screen time on this faux relationship.


----------



## Sassys

I was watching this new netflix show and INSTANTLY thought of Farrah and her family


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao that's so Farrah! She must not have caught wind of this show yet or she would have already started a lawsuit against Netflix lol.

I forgot to add my favorite part of the last eppy was when Gary was having his BS talk with Leah for the cameras and was all like I like doing things with you, blah, blah, blah. Then without even batting a eye Leah burns him and was like "you like doing things I like to do? I like to wake up early maybe you should try doing that if you like doing things with me". It was a wicked burn for two reasons she  called him out on his BS and this is something that he rags on Amber for is sleeping in big surprise he's just as guilty. You could very much tell that Leah didn't want to participate in the conversation that he was shoving down her throat. She's very self aware of what's going on around her and I'm sure that she didn't want this kind of conversation on camera. Also wtf is up with his wife's other kids? They made BFD  about Leah going back to school but not even a mention of her off camera kid going to school on their first day. I know that the kids dad obviously doesn't want his kid on the show. But still it's ok to make a big fuss over Leah going to school yet she doesn't even bother to go and see her own flesh and blood go?!? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## steph14

Ryan at Maci's wedding


----------



## Sassys

Why in the world is Ryan at Maci's wedding? So weird. He is not friends with them, and only connection is they share a child.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lamo he looks hilarious! I'm wondering if they're filming the wedding either for the show or for a special. Because if they are that's why Ryan is there obviously needed to add a dash of extra drama on the side. Beyond filming I have no why he'd want to even go to the wedding. He didn't really seem like he wanted to go on the show. He cared about not being invited like it would be her shading him if she didn't invite him. Like she better invite me or I'm just going to crash it anyways, more of a temper tantrum of feeling left out than anything else. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FlipDiver

Sassys said:


> I was watching this new netflix show and INSTANTLY thought of Farrah and her family




Wow that really is Farrah and her family. I'm surprised she hasn't put out a song yet. That'll be her next move.


----------



## beekmanhill

Looks as if he rolled out of bed from the night before.
Remember how cute he used to be?


----------



## mcb100

Cait needs to step it up. I don't think it has sunk in her for yet that people don't want to be around or be in a relationship with someone who is unhealthy. I feel like she's one of those people who this will not sink in with until someone around her leaves her because of this, like Tyler or somebody. I've been there before and know it is hard but if one refuses to help themselves then eventually it gets to the point where it is their own fault for not trying.

I was shocked to see Gary's wife trying to start bad mouthing Amber on camera, don't know if anyone else saw that scene? And then Gary was just like looking like "what do you mean?" I do not think that Leah says that she feels unloved when she goes over Amber's house.

Farrah is mean, as usual, but good for her for opening up some kind of a company besides a company in the porn industry.


----------



## pink1

Just caught up.  What is up w/ Ryan's crazy eyes in his scenes??


----------



## steph14

pink1 said:


> Just caught up.  What is up w/ Ryan's crazy eyes in his scenes??


I seriously have no idea! Do you guys ever feel like he is still in love with Maci and regrets it? 


By the way, I am SO glad I joined this message board and found that I can non-stop talk about my guilty obsession with this show. LOl.


----------



## mrskolar09

Can't wait to see this [emoji897][emoji897][emoji897]

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...ood-farrah-abraham-fight-teen-mom-og-reunion/


----------



## mrskolar09

And now I see there's a story that Cate and Ty were arrested for drugs at some point but cameras didn't record and/or footage didn't air.  Not surprised, Mtv cuts them a huge break.


----------



## mcb100

mrskolar09 said:


> And now I see there's a story that Cate and Ty were arrested for drugs at some point but cameras didn't record and/or footage didn't air.  Not surprised, Mtv cuts them a huge break.



I googled what your talking about and several sources say that she recently  admitted (off camera) she was arrested for this. I was going to say what would carly's adoptive parents do if they knew about this (that cait and tyler were gonna go to jail during the end of the adoption process with carly? That they were letting cait and tyler visit their newly adopted daughter when those people were getting high?) , but i am sure that carly's adoptive parents already know that they had been using some kind of drug since caitlyn has recently decided to make it painfully obvious on camera that she sometimes gets high with april in her car lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow can't wait to see that fight. Farrah your "boyfriend" calling another cast members boyfriend a pedi honestly sounds like they're a match made in heaven they both live in the same land of delusion. I'm not a Matt fan by any means but it honestly just comes off as a way to cause drama/stirring the pot. I don't get why porn star Farrah and her BF for pay seem to put themselves so darn high on the pedestal? I wonder how MTV will try to play the fight off.

I didn't know about the Ty & Cait arrest. If they where filming and MTV edited that out of the show that's pretty disappointing. I know it sounds mean but I really hope Carly's parents fully cut the cord from these too. Especially if they where getting high before visiting her, they've been beyond generous in how much they've let them spend time with her. That girl got so lucky not being raised by her birth parents. I think at some point in her future when she learns about how she was adopted and who her birth parents are and she'll be glad that she got out. Honestly I could see her resentful towards them and how they're so selfish blatantly violating her privacy by posting her pictures online for millions to see. If you want to post pics of your kids online fine, but legally she is no longer their kid. Also when most people post pics of their kids online only a small handful of their friends and family see them, not gaggles of strangers.   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TC1

Farrah saying "we're severancing this relationship" TWICE shows what a moron she is. There is never anyone in FroCo. Just Farrah and her father whom she treats like absolute garbage.


----------



## mrskolar09

Her grammar and sentence structure are pitiful.  She truly is an idiot.


----------



## Sassys

Well, when your daughter is piece of sh$t...

*Farrah Abraham’s Dad Claims Maci Bookout ‘Threatened To Kill’ His Daughter!
http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/maci-bookout-threatened-to-kill-farrah-abraham-tmog-reunion/
*


----------



## Sassys

Bye Sophia!!!!!

Newsflash Farrah. You and your daughter don't film with the other cast. Your stories never intertwine idiot.

*Farrah Abraham Threatens To Pull Sophia Off ‘Teen Mom OG’ After Reunion Show Beatdown
http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ns-pull-daughter-teen-mom-reunion-show-fight/*


----------



## mrskolar09

FROCO FRESH & FROZEN is a Fresh & Frozen food company that is new to the area. Serving drinks like fresh teas, juices, and food items like frozen yogurt , toppings and premade sandwiches, salads, wraps, and dry snacks. We also have merchandise . Froco is a simple quick service restaurant that is walk in.
Our mission statement is "passion + positivity = keep it poppin" The mascot is Coba the popping boba which is the main topping that goes on frozen yogurt in the passion fruit flavor. This is kid friendly and very family oriented establishment. We also offer Birthday parties and Educational classes as well.  Froco is taking frozen yogurt shops to the next level, our staff is required to wear the provided chef uniform it is fashionable and classy, you may where sunglasses at work as well.


Verbatim from the FroCo website.  It reads like it was written by an elementary school student.


----------



## coconutsboston

Sassys said:


> Bye Sophia!!!!!
> 
> Newsflash Farrah. You and your daughter don't film with the other cast. Your stories never intertwine idiot.
> 
> *Farrah Abraham Threatens To Pull Sophia Off ‘Teen Mom OG’ After Reunion Show Beatdown
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ns-pull-daughter-teen-mom-reunion-show-fight/*


As if that will last long. Farrah likes the attention too much.


----------



## coconutsboston

mrskolar09 said:


> FROCO FRESH & FROZEN is a Fresh & Frozen food company that is new to the area. Serving drinks like fresh teas, juices, and food items like frozen yogurt , toppings and premade sandwiches, salads, wraps, and dry snacks. We also have merchandise . Froco is a simple quick service restaurant that is walk in.
> Our mission statement is "passion + positivity = keep it poppin" The mascot is Coba the popping boba which is the main topping that goes on frozen yogurt in the passion fruit flavor. This is kid friendly and very family oriented establishment. We also offer Birthday parties and Educational classes as well.  Froco is taking frozen yogurt shops to the next level, our staff is required to wear the provided chef uniform it is fashionable and classy, you may where sunglasses at work as well.
> 
> 
> Verbatim from the FroCo website.  It reads like it was written by an elementary school student.



Maybe she let Sophia write it?


----------



## pursegrl12

mrskolar09 said:


> FROCO FRESH & FROZEN is a Fresh & Frozen food company that is new to the area. Serving drinks like fresh teas, juices, and food items like frozen yogurt , toppings and premade sandwiches, salads, wraps, and dry snacks. We also have merchandise . Froco is a simple quick service restaurant that is walk in.
> Our mission statement is "passion + positivity = keep it poppin" The mascot is Coba the popping boba which is the main topping that goes on frozen yogurt in the passion fruit flavor. This is kid friendly and very family oriented establishment. We also offer Birthday parties and Educational classes as well.  Froco is taking frozen yogurt shops to the next level, our staff is required to wear the provided chef uniform it is fashionable and classy, you may where sunglasses at work as well.
> 
> 
> Verbatim from the FroCo website.  It reads like it was written by an elementary school student.



Omg!!!! How freaking embarrassing is that description?!?! she is such a moron.

I did also love the "severencing" she used twice. Idiot.


----------



## TC1

coconutsboston said:


> Maybe she let Sophia write it?


 I don't think Sophia is attending school, so she probably couldn't have even done anything close to this.. Awful as it may be, I do believe Farrah wrote it..I heard her terrible voice in my head the whole time I was reading. "Serving drinks like fresh teas". At that first "Like"...you know it's her.


----------



## mrskolar09

You know how there are the 'stock' personalities on most shows (the smart one, the cool one, the funny one, etc)?

Both Teen Mom show have them too:
The b!tchy one- Farrah and Kailyn
The 'white trash' one-Catelynn and Leah
The jailbird- Amber and Janelle
The mostly normal one- Maci and Chelsea

Of course, I recognize that these girls are still pretty different, but it's funny how that worked out.


----------



## Sassys

Janelle is the queen of white trash. 3 Kids by three different fathers. Queen Skank a dank dank!


----------



## beekmanhill

Am I wrong or did Bruce and April have a very cute blonde son?  Caitlyn seemed to be his primary caregiver in the early seasons.  Where is he?   

I guess I'm not shocked that MTV protected Cait and Tyler.  Wouldnt  want to disrupt the plot they had going on.  I will have to Google that info.  

Dr. Drew to the rescue yet again to assure us everything is fine everywhere, oh goody.  Is that the show that fired Dr. Drew for doing a psychoanalysis of Donald *****?

Either Maci is putting on a really good show for the camera or she has really gotten her act together.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> *Am I wrong or did Bruce and April have a very cute blonde son?  Caitlyn seemed to be his primary caregiver in the early seasons.  Where is he?*
> 
> I guess I'm not shocked that MTV protected Cait and Tyler.  Wouldnt  want to disrupt the plot they had going on.  I will have to Google that info.
> 
> Dr. Drew to the rescue yet again to assure us everything is fine everywhere, oh goody.  Is that the show that fired Dr. Drew for doing a psychoanalysis of Donald *****?
> 
> Either Maci is putting on a really good show for the camera or she has really gotten her act together.



He was with them, when Maci got engaged and was in LA to promote the show. I didn't understand why all the other girls' family was there, but I remember seeing him in the background when Maci and Tyler came to the hotel to announce to everyone at the rooftop party they were engaged.


----------



## TC1

The little brothers name was Nick right?. Geez, Catelynn can't even get out of bed these days and take care of her own kid..so this one was probably not sticking aroung to watch her misery when April has a pool now. LOL
I thought I read that Jenelle & David broke up already. SMH that girl will never learn.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> He was with them, when Maci got engaged and was in LA to promote the show. I didn't understand why all the other girls' family was there, but I remember seeing him in the background when Maci and Tyler came to the hotel to announce to everyone at the rooftop party they were engaged.



Oh thanks.  I guess I was curious why he wasn't mentioned when his daughter (????) Amber called to congratulate him on his one year sobriety.  Also, I just read that Bruce is back in the clink for driving with a suspended license.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> The little brothers name was Nick right?. Geez, Catelynn can't even get out of bed these days and take care of her own kid..so this one was probably not sticking aroung to watch her misery when April has a pool now. LOL
> I thought I read that Jenelle & David broke up already. SMH that girl will never learn.



Yes, I think it was Nick.  Poor kid was neglected; April was on meth and kid used to wander around the messy trailer with almost no clothes on.  For a while he stayed with Cait and Tyler as if that was any better.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Oh thanks.  I guess I was curious why he wasn't mentioned when his daughter (????) Amber called to congratulate him on his one year sobriety.  Also, I just read that Bruce is back in the clink for driving with a suspended license.


 Are you talking about Butch?. Or, am I missing someone named Bruce?


----------



## DiorT

Omg.  Anyone catch Sophia's face while playing on the organ?  Scary!


----------



## terebina786

I thought I heard "severencing" LOL!  Even my iPhone wants to correct it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow this reunion is blowing up lmao! First of all Farrah the show can and will go with out you and your evil little kid and no one will care. You can't not do the show cause your a attention wh0re and quite frankly you need the cash. And all the "violence" your taking about not wanting to expose your kid too via the show, is exposed to on a daily basis from you and your family. 

Also her description of Froco is hilarious, if you have to say your uniform is classy it's clearly not. And quite frankly I wouldn't want to eat anywhere where the employees are required to wear sunglasses. I know that they aren't doing any real food prep but still *gags*.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Wow this reunion is blowing up lmao! First of all Farrah the show can and will go with out you and your evil little kid and no one will care. You can't not do the show cause your a attention wh0re and quite frankly you need the cash. And all the "violence" your taking about not wanting to expose your kid too via the show, is exposed to on a daily basis from you and your family.
> 
> Also her description of Froco is hilarious, if you have to say your uniform is classy it's clearly not. And quite frankly I wouldn't want to eat anywhere where the employees are required to wear sunglasses. I know that they aren't doing any real food prep but still *gags*.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Real food prep there is using the can opener properly. I guess which is why Kiana got fired


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Oh thanks.  I guess I was curious why he wasn't mentioned when his daughter (????) Amber called to congratulate him on his one year sobriety.  Also, I just read that Bruce is back in the clink for driving with a suspended license.



I thought you were talking about the little boy? What does Amber have to do with it and what daughter?


----------



## pursegrl12

DiorT said:


> Omg.  Anyone catch Sophia's face while playing on the organ?  Scary!



 Did I see it?!?! My god, Sophia and her odd expressions are the stuff nightmares are made out of...for God sakes, there is something very wrong and strange about that child!!!!! I'm sorry but it is very transparent that she is not a normal (socially and maturity) 6-7 year old


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Are you talking about Butch?. Or, am I missing someone named Bruce?



Haha, I meant Butch.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I thought you were talking about the little boy? What does Amber have to do with it and what daughter?



When he was at the one year sobriety party, someone named Amber called him, and Butch said it was his daughter.   That is what reminded me of the absence of Nick, and also made me wonder if we knew Butch had a daughter.


----------



## fashion16

beekmanhill said:


> When he was at the one year sobriety party, someone named Amber called him, and Butch said it was his daughter.   That is what reminded me of the absence of Nick, and also made me wonder if we knew Butch had a daughter.



Yes, the daughter has been on the show before. She is Tyler's full sister


----------



## tambles

I don't think Butch is Nick's biological father, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

pursegrl12 said:


> Did I see it?!?! My god, Sophia and her odd expressions are the stuff nightmares are made out of...for God sakes, there is something very wrong and strange about that child!!!!! I'm sorry but it is very transparent that she is not a normal (socially and maturity) 6-7 year old



Sophia playing the piano, tilting her head back like that, reminded me of The Count.. only the count is a muppet and is cute, while Sophia is not. She is straight up creepy!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Severencing.. severencing.. SEVERENCING!


----------



## beekmanhill

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/08/catelynn-lowell-adopt-little-brother-nick/

Apparently Butch is not Nicks father.



tambles said:


> I don't think Butch is Nick's biological father, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## pixiejenna

Deborah is engaged and Farrah actually said something nice! She said that she was happy and excited for her mom. [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Deborah is engaged and Farrah actually said something nice! She said that she was happy and excited for her mom. [emoji33] [emoji33] [emoji33]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Oh, I wonder if its the man I saw her with in Saks.   Maybe this guy will get her away from this co dependence on Farrah.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, I wonder if its the man I saw her with in Saks.   Maybe this guy will get her away from this co dependence on Farrah.


Was it him? Some insta pics posted with him in this article.

http://www.brides.com/blogs/aisle-s...-abrahams-mom-debra-danielsen-is-engaged.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Was it him? Some insta pics posted with him in this article.
> 
> http://www.brides.com/blogs/aisle-s...-abrahams-mom-debra-danielsen-is-engaged.html
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, that is the guy!!  Thanks.


----------



## pixiejenna

Too funny!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## psulion08

Farrah Abraham Slammed for Giving Daughter Sophia, 7, Weight-Loss Laxative Tea — But It’s Not What It Looks Like




http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...d-for-giving-daughter-weight-loss-tea-w448039


----------



## beekmanhill

She knew what it was going to look like.  Just looking for publicity.

I guess the season is over.


----------



## TC1

I just want to see the reunion where this supposed fist fight took place.


----------



## beekmanhill

Reunion must be coming up soon.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't even know Chelsea is pregnant but they announced that they are having a boy


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## psulion08

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't even know Chelsea is pregnant but they announced that they are having a boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Aw I'm happy for them!


----------



## pixiejenna

Just watched the last eppy.

I was surprised how well behaved both Farrah and Sophia were while visiting Derrick's family. Too bad they went back to their vial ways as soon as they got back home.

I'm not too hot about Amber and Matt letting his kid who he hasn't seen in 10 years move in with them. It really comes of as he needs a paycheck so I'll just move in with them so I can get paid for living on TV. I'm also thinking that they are doing this because they really don't have much of a storyline, his son can bring some drama in their lives lol. Also wtf is with them sitting in lawn chairs indoors? They made such a big deal about moving into a new home in the fancy part of town and furniture shopping and they are sitting in folding camping chairs?!

Maci's wedding planning is like watching paint dry.

Cait and Ty's actually made it one year. I don't know why she's taking baby talk she's not even taking care of the one she has. The visit with the social worker  (not sure if that's her title) over Carly was grating to watch. They need to accept the fact that they gave her up and they are her parents not them. They are so ungrateful for how much her adoptive family has given them, I definitely wouldn't have done as much as they have. Stop playing victim here the only victim here is Carly who will have no chance at living a normal life if she's constantly visiting with them. She's definitely old enough to find out about them online if she felt inclined to look up info on them since she keeps spending time with them. Her friends can also look up info about them as well and taunt/tease her. You also violated their request to keep her pictures from social media because they probably don't want random strangers coming up to her talking to her. Which is a huge violation of her privacy and honestly her safety/security. I just can't with these two anymore the more I see them the more I can't stand them.


----------



## TC1

If I were Gary I wouldn't be letting Leah sleep at that house with Matt's son there...I'm sorry but no. An addict that none of them know anything about?...I can't believe that Amber wouldn't have thought of that, he's a stranger to them all.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> If I were Gary I wouldn't be letting Leah sleep at that house with Matt's son there...I'm sorry but no. An addict that none of them know anything about?...I can't believe that Amber wouldn't have thought of that, he's a stranger to them all.



I was shocked.  It's not fair to Leah to let the deadbeat stay there.  Gosh she has enough disruption in her life.  Matt is very generous with Ambers money.   And Matt, how about YOU getting a job for a start, then fund an apartment for deadbeat.


----------



## pixiejenna

What the heck are you talking about Matt has a job. Reality star boyfriend appears to be a paying gig the last time I checked lol. Of course he's generous with her money it's easy to be when it's not yours. 

I also don't like the idea of his son there with Leah either. I'm sure that they are rationalizing it to the fact that he's sober and as long as he stays sober everything is going to be okay. I think that they have some grand delusion that they think that they can handle him because they've both been down this path. Sane rational people like us would know better. It wasn't that long ago he was selling stories to the tabloids. I still think that he's a fame h0e trying to cash in on possibly getting a permanent gig on teen mom. If I behave well enough this time they'll bring me back next season because let's be real amber doesn't have a SL. It doesn't seem to far off from selling stories to the tabloids to trying to get on reality TV. He's looking for some easy fast cash with the minimal amount of work/effort to get it.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> What the heck are you talking about Matt has a job. Reality star boyfriend appears to be a paying gig the last time I checked lol. Of course he's generous with her money it's easy to be when it's not yours.
> 
> I also don't like the idea of his son there with Leah either. I'm sure that they are rationalizing it to the fact that he's sober and as long as he stays sober everything is going to be okay. I think that they have some grand delusion that they think that they can handle him because they've both been down this path. Sane rational people like us would know better. It wasn't that long ago he was selling stories to the tabloids. I still think that he's a fame h0e trying to cash in on possibly getting a permanent gig on teen mom. If I behave well enough this time they'll bring me back next season because let's be real amber doesn't have a SL. It doesn't seem to far off from selling stories to the tabloids to trying to get on reality TV. He's looking for some easy fast cash with the minimal amount of work/effort to get it.



Why is Amber so mesmerized by this guy Matt.  He is a master manipulator, the real scary kind cuz he sounds very smart.  She is very impressionable.  
Matt has no idea if the son is sober.  He hasn't seen him in ten years, and he just showed up on the doorstep recently.  I'd feel so weird explaining to my seven year old why this guy is suddenly in my house.   Why should she have to adapt to yet another change?


----------



## mcb100

I could not believe Caitlyn sat there and talked about buying a horse. She just gave up a pig because she couldn't handle the responsibility of that, and a horse is a much bigger responsibility than a miniature pig. Not to mention that a horse is probably the most expensive animal to care for even though I love horses, there's the stall and the food and hay and things (very expensive to rent a stall. My old house trainer used to pay thousands of dollars a month just to rent out a stall every month for her own personal horse.). I sense that Teen Mom OG is only probably getting a few more seasons. Also, I believe they live in the suburbs of Chicago (I know they just moved and renovated a house there last year.), which is probably not the ideal place to raise a horse depending on which part you live in. If she can't handle a miniature pig, I just don't think she can handle her own horse. (It would be smarter to just go to a riding center and pay for lessons/ride the same horse every week.) I could kind of sense that even Tyler was not really on board with this.

If you've got a lot of extra money and you can pay a ton of dough for the upkeep on a horse, you can handle the responsibility (and have the time for it), and you live in a rural area with lots of land/grass where horses can thrive, then go get your house. But given her situation, it just doesn't seem like the responsible or feasible thing to do anymore. I'd hate to see her get this expensive, gorgeous horse and then give this one away to someone again because she can't handle it.....


----------



## TC1

Catelynn talking about how boarding & owning a horse can be "easy" while her child runs around with no pants on eating donuts off the carpet and looks like her hair hasn't been brushed in weeks. And "when I'm having a panic attack..I can just go ride my horse"..Um ok, after you find someone to watch Nova, drive to the boarding facility, prep the horse..etc (weather permitting)..I don't think panic attacks just wait to kick in until you're ready to mount a horse.
Amber hasn't seen Leah in a month?. Ok...you fight for custody..then can't be bothered. What a deadbeat..Matt is really rubbing off.
Farrah, vile as usual. Poor Sophia "you have been less nice and more rude". Farrah "don't waste my time". Great.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Catelynn talking about how boarding & owning a horse can be "easy" while her child runs around with no pants on eating donuts off the carpet and looks like her hair hasn't been brushed in weeks. And "when I'm having a panic attack..I can just go ride my horse"..Um ok, after you find someone to watch Nova, drive to the boarding facility, prep the horse..etc (weather permitting)..I don't think panic attacks just wait to kick in until you're ready to mount a horse.
> Amber hasn't seen Leah in a month?. Ok...you fight for custody..then can't be bothered. What a deadbeat..Matt is really rubbing off.
> Farrah, vile as usual. Poor Sophia "you have been less nice and more rude". Farrah "don't waste my time". Great.



 Agree with everything you say.   Why can't Caitlyn bond with Nova rather than an expensive horse?   She didn't even seem to care that Nova was afraid when seeing all the horses.  Oh yeah, Caitlyn didn't know pigs would grow; refresh my memory, didn't she get rid of the pig on day one.  Did the pig grow in the car coming home from the pig farm?    

Farrah is insufferable.  Why is there such codependence  on Debra's part?   How can Farrah see herself on TV and not see how she behaves?

When I heard that Amber was going with Matt to see the book guy because Matt was "having a hard time lately," I was so disappointed in her.  What is Matt having a hard time about, sitting on his butt in Amber's house?  For all her talk, Amber will give up two weeks of Leah visits to travel with the manipulator Matt.  Poor Leah.   Leah is smart; she will figure out where she stands in Ambers household.

Maci was just dull, but I think they are a good couple.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Just caught up..
Amber giving up time with her own daughter to travel with Matt. Really?!
Farrah is the devil. Who speaks to their mother like that?! I mean, the language she uses in front of Sophia is absolutely horrible. And still, Sophia manages to show empathy to Debra -that hug was really sweet. That part when she asks Sophia about her parenting, and then tells her not to waste her time. Wow. She is just horrible.
Catelynn.. A horse. For real? Why can't she work on the relationship she is NOT having with her kid? That is the one relationship she should focus on. Novalee is showing signs of stress, and it makes me sad


----------



## raffifi

I don't get Farrah.... Why would anyone be so mean to someone else? I sometimes think she hates herself. And if she can't forgive her mother for things happened years ago, then she should just move on and not have her mother on the show.

Catelynn, why does she need her own horse? Just find a stall where you can help with the horses and in return can go riding. Or at least start this way and if you still want your own horse after a few years (when you've seen the work and money you have to put in) you have way more knowledge when buying.


----------



## roxies_mom

Cate wants a horse, she said she needs to take care of it.  Something for her to take care of....um, don't you have a daughter to take care of? Sad.. ..it seems Tyler is getting fed up with her too. Lucky Carly, to have been adopted by loving parents. Poor Nova, she's got a tough life ahead of her.


----------



## beekmanhill

By the way, did I miss something?  What happened to Farrah's move to LA?  
Tyler has given up on Cate.  He'd be out that door so fast if it weren't for the MTV $$$$.


----------



## TC1

I feel like Tyler & Cate just had Nova to stay on MTV for the $$$. Now, they don't have to do ANY speaking engagements or travel to speak about adoption, etc. That whole platform is gone, so now they can just lay around and be fat lazy slobs. I include Tyler in this, cause he's putting on the lbs too, you can see it in his face and gut. I REALLY feel for Nova. She will probably find out what kind up upbringing Carly had and be jealous.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I feel like Tyler & Cate just had Nova to stay on MTV for the $$$. Now, they don't have to do ANY speaking engagements or travel to speak about adoption, etc. That whole platform is gone, so now they can just lay around and be fat lazy slobs. I include Tyler in this, cause he's putting on the lbs too, you can see it in his face and gut. I REALLY feel for Nova. She will probably find out what kind up upbringing Carly had and be jealous.



LOL, Tyler has a passion project, and I guess MTV is supporting it.   Its about long lost people finding each other.   Not sure if it is a one off or a series.   We'll never be rid of them.  
*Tyler BaltierraMTV *

*✔@TylerBaltierra*
*HAPPY TO ANNOUNCE that my passion project will be airing DECEMBER 5th @ 10pm on @MTV I worked really hard on it, can't wait! #Reunited*


----------



## pixiejenna

mcb100 said:


> I could not believe Caitlyn sat there and talked about buying a horse. She just gave up a pig because she couldn't handle the responsibility of that, and a horse is a much bigger responsibility than a miniature pig. Not to mention that a horse is probably the most expensive animal to care for even though I love horses, there's the stall and the food and hay and things (very expensive to rent a stall. My old house trainer used to pay thousands of dollars a month just to rent out a stall every month for her own personal horse.). I sense that Teen Mom OG is only probably getting a few more seasons. Also, I believe they live in the suburbs of Chicago (I know they just moved and renovated a house there last year.), which is probably not the ideal place to raise a horse depending on which part you live in. If she can't handle a miniature pig, I just don't think she can handle her own horse. (It would be smarter to just go to a riding center and pay for lessons/ride the same horse every week.) I could kind of sense that even Tyler was not really on board with this.
> 
> If you've got a lot of extra money and you can pay a ton of dough for the upkeep on a horse, you can handle the responsibility (and have the time for it), and you live in a rural area with lots of land/grass where horses can thrive, then go get your house. But given her situation, it just doesn't seem like the responsible or feasible thing to do anymore. I'd hate to see her get this expensive, gorgeous horse and then give this one away to someone again because she can't handle it.....


Cait is probably high, kind of like when she thought of buying a pig was a good idea. Hi neighbor I'm also in Chi burbs.  One of my former managers who's had horses for a long time finally bought some land big enough to house his horses because the cost of stable fees are insane. Basically moved out to the middle of no where a solid hour and a half drive to go to work now (one way).  He compared the cost of stable fees for multiple horses is basically the equivalent how much he spent per year for college tuition for his kids. I was totally shocked. I knew horses would obviously be expensive but I had no idea how much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ive_flipped

^^i used to own a horse and to keep him and take lessons was equivalent to my monthly mortgage 
Then comes injuries and all that and then $$$ 
Cait really needs a new therapist etc since it doesn't seem like hers works, a horse OMG last thing she needs


----------



## mrskolar09

I don't mean to discount her mental health issues, but it just seems like half of Cate's problems stem from laziness.


----------



## mcb100

^I agree. While I think that most reality TV stars, or people who make a ton of bank would really love the opportunity to sit around and do nothing all day when they're not getting an acting part, or they don't have much going on, I believe that everyone gets a sense of good inside when they do something good and Caitlyn could probably use some of that for her mental health. (Being a housewife means adequately taking care of your kids, taking care of your house/doing dishes/cleaning etc. possibly decorating and all that, but if you stay at home all day and you aren't doing all of that, then what are you doing?? Nothing.). 

If she volunteered or she gave back to the community she might feel a bit better inside, or even just filling her days up with some activities or taking Nova to different outings. I totally get mental illness and had been affected by it for over 11 years, but anybody who just sits inside the house all day and does nothing, is going to be depressed. If you can get that feeling inside that you're doing something good or that your work or activity matters, then you will feel a tiny bit better. If you spend meaningless hours on the couch and not achieving anything all day, then you'll feel even more like cr*p. It's a struggle, but if she's not going to go to school or work then she needs to start getting outside of the house and doing things more.

Oh, and you want to ride horses? Then go ride horses every week. I think the point everyone is making with that is that she obviously can't handle the responsibility of owning her own right now: Not mentally, not responsibility-wise, not financially and not land-wise.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> I don't mean to discount her mental health issues, but it just seems like half of Cate's problems stem from laziness.



I agree.  Every year her and Tyler talked about going to college... never happened.  Yet they managed to lounge around all day and eat pizza for the last 6 years or so.  That alone, can put you in a very different place mentally.

I also think that the open adoption was a terrible idea.  Catelynn is the birth mother.  But she is not THE mother.  My guess is that she beats herself up over the adoption, always thinking about Carly (that's understandable), but she gets upset when the parents put rules into place.  Can't have it both ways


----------



## pixiejenna

I think they enable each other to be lazy. I believe that if they broke up after the adoption or actually went away to school and we're separated from one another they would be different people right now. They would have had to develop a identity and sense of self worth. But staying together makes it easy to be lazy and not do things. Being together is the only identity they have.

I also agree that the open adoption that Carly's parents have allowed up to this point was a bad idea. They don't have closure on the fact that they aren't her parents because of all the visits, texts, letters/emails keep her a constant in their lives. They never cut the cord so it further propels the grand delusion that they are living under. Now that the cord is cut and they can't handle it.  I feel bad for Carly's parents because they really wanted 1 kid to raise not 3. 

I for one can't wait to see what Ty's #passionproject is because I haven't seen a ounce of passion in him in the whole 7 years this show has been running.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## FlipDiver

pixiejenna said:


> I for one can't wait to see what Ty's #passionproject is because I haven't seen a ounce of passion in him in the whole 7 years this show has been running.



False. He has a passion for fedoras and IG selfies.


----------



## pixiejenna

FlipDiver said:


> False. He has a passion for fedoras and IG selfies.


Lol that might be true I don't follow him on IG.


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally caught the last eppy.  OMG Farrah is jelly that her mom finding someone that she flipped the eff out on her. I was shocked that the spawn of Satan actually went to comfort Deborah very out of character to be so empathetic towards her. She usually just copies mommy and is extremely disrespectful towards her.

Macis bachelorette party total snooze fest. The best line of the episode was when she said she's never been around so many penises I nearly died of laughter.

 Cait and Ty are almost comical at this point. I want a pig boom I want a pony boom. I can't wait to see what she gets next  episode.

Amber wtf why haven't you seen Leah for 3 weeks?! For someone who wants joint custody of her kid you don't seem to  make spending time with her a priority. But you do have time for media interviews? I'm getting the feeling that her and Matt are just like Cait and Ty. Both couples are codependent and all completely miserable.


----------



## TC1

I find it interesting that Matt keeps getting all the "tabloid rumours" about him. Well, I've never really seen any. Gee, maybe you should write a book?..hmm. To address rumours...started by whom?, oh yes., MATT.


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven't seen any recently when they first where a couple yes you'd see blurbs on them in the rag mags. But I guess since neither of them work he has nothing better to do than scour the Web for anything with his name. Didn't amber already write a book? I vaguely recall her going on a book tour with Kaitlyn from season two. I think Matt is just trying to secure himself a book deal. Every day I'm hustling, hustling, hustling . . .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, Matt's probably the one who got the son to sell the stories to the tabloids,  then brought him into the MTV story line for the big reconciliation.  More $$$ for Matt.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> I agree.  Every year her and Tyler talked about going to college... never happened.  Yet they managed to lounge around all day and eat pizza for the last 6 years or so.  That alone, can put you in a very different place mentally.
> 
> I also think that the open adoption was a terrible idea.  Catelynn is the birth mother.  But she is not THE mother.  My guess is that she beats herself up over the adoption, always thinking about Carly (that's understandable), but she gets upset when the parents put rules into place.  Can't have it both ways



The problem with Catelynn and Tyler is that they want to have their cake and eat it too. They didn't want the day to day responsibilities of raising a child but they still wanted all the fun aspects of being a parent like the visits, milestones, etc. Adoption is a sacrifice. You can't give up your child for adoption and sign your rights away but still expect to have a say and be in the childs life all the time. They had a crazy good arrangement with Brandon and Theresa and they ruined it by constantly running their mouth and pushing the boundaries. They really did have the best of both worlds but they had to ruin it by getting greedy and entitled.


----------



## mcb100

^ I agree. Also I wonder if Amber really says what she thinks with Matt sometimes or if she ever feels compelled to have to agree with him in some way. That was kind of an on the spot decision (like one half of a conversation, not a discussion over the course of many weeks, nothing, one half a conversation in one day about it) about Matt's son moving in and I wonder if she really felt it was okay or if she would have said something a little different had the decision not been so on the spot and had cameras not been around.

I do not think that that was a good decision and I have had several AA people in recovery in my life in the past before. They don't know anything about this dude in 10 years. And she did not even really ask Leah if she was comfortable with the idea of this man or stranger living with her too. It might have been putting Matt and Matt's family's best interests first, but it wasn't putting Leah's best interests first at all.....I would not think it is appropriate to move in a man that you know nothing about (related or not) and have him living basically with your young daughter as well, who also doesn't know him....He said on the show he has a felony on his record and I'm not trying to be judgemental (I know wonderful people with criminal records who turned their lives around), but I would seriously watch that young man around my daughter if I were Amber. You'd be surprised how things can happen with people that you would never suspect.

Also I wouldn't be surprised if it is hard for this young man to get a job because of the felony on his record and he just needs money, so he agreed to be on MTV and be a part of his biological father's life just so he can get MTV money and live much more comfortably. Much easier for him to take that path than to get a low paying job where labor is required, which I'm sad to say, are often the only types of jobs that hire felons.


----------



## Carson123

[emoji1369]I'm sure amber and Matt had a longer conversation than the one showed on MTV.  I feel most of those "talks" are staged anyways.


----------



## beekmanhill

Now Amber is stating that she was in a deep depression at the time she wasn't seeing Leah and she and Matt were considering institutionalizing her.  Who knows what the truth is.  
http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/amber-portwood-depression-119030


----------



## TC1

Ryan looked really spaced out when he was talking to his girlfriend about going to Maci's for the bbq.
So, Amber couldn't stick to a diet....now decides to get a full body plastic surgery makeover. Sounds typical.
Farrah was vile as usual.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe I'm writing this but I just read that Maci and Tyler are releasing a adult coloring book of their story book wedding. You can pre-order it on Amazon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm confused.  Gary's wife has another child in addition to the one she has with Gary?  I didn't know that.  And that child is in the hospital but Gary's wife still has to pick up Leah on her way home from hospital because Gary doesn't trust that Leah will  get to school on time?  Amber must be much worse than she shows us on TV.  Oh yeah, the Mommy Makeover is just what she needs, at age 25.   What a mess.  I notice not many details were given about Matt's son.  Why do I think he quit his job and isn't sober.

Farrah is horrible.  Hope deb really does marry this boyfriend and gets away from Farrah.  

What was Tyler doing so that he didn't supervise these house repairs every single day?   And what's the purpose of house number three, that Butch is fixing up?  

Maci seems normal.   Ryan looks weird.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Farrah is such a miserable soul. So Matt's son met a chick and is now living with her?? Didn't he just move in with them last episode? LOL
Also these people live such boring lives.


----------



## mcb100

I have never really liked Deborah in the previous seasons, but the more and more that she is pictured next to Farrah, the more that I do like her. I'm sure Deb has some mental problems (maybe even severe even) but she's starting to seem like a mostly decent person. The conversations that Farrah always has with her....she really does treat her mother like total sh*t. I mean even if Deborah says stupid or silly things sometimes she really is appearing to try to help Farrah with various tasks (whether or not it's just for the sake of the cameras I don't know, but she is trying to help her) and Farrah is just tearing her down.

My own mother had a lot of severe mental issues growing up that caused her to be not very nice at all during a lot of times (now we have a great relationship though), and she had no right to treat me the way that she did sometimes but even though I hated her at times, I always treated her with respect because she is my biological mother even if she doesn't act like one, even if she's terribly mean for no reason, whatever the cause. I ALWAYS treated her with respect because I was her daughter (and at the time this was a woman who would snap in an instant, would throw stuff at my head, etc.). There is zero respect with Farrah, she treats her mother like dirt 24/7 and doesn't even care enough to hide it for the cameras. She could at least try to be polite to her when they have to see each other for filming, it is not like she has to live with her or anything.


----------



## TC1

Farrah knows that Deborah likes the cameras and attention....and paychecks. She knows she's not going anywhere, that's why Deborah doesn't just pack up and leave Farrah's dumb a*s, even though it's clear she SHOULD. Maybe now that she has a man in her life she won't be as dependent on Farrah for attention and money.


----------



## pixiejenna

I've said it before and I'll say it again Farrah is jelly that her mom found someone and all she has are BF's for pay. Of course Deborah isn't going anywhere  she needs the paycheck from MTV.

Amber doesn't seem to seem to be doing much. I didn't catch the drama with Gary's wife's kid. I guess it's good that she's taking meds but she seems to still be pretty depressed about how things have turned out.

More wedding stuff for Maci and Taylor. Bentley looked so cute dressed up.  I'm guessing that next week is all about her snooze fest wedding. Didn't she invite all the teen mom's besides Farrah? I wonder if the producers "talk" to her about it.

Cate and Ty are being very dramatic about how much work it is to fix a home up. Correct me if I'm wrong this will be home #3? They should already know this ish already. Next week Butch gets arrested I wonder what his offense was. He was finally keeping straight and narrow it makes me curious what dose him in.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mcb100

I also think that Farrah's gonna end up running the whole entire frozen yogurt business completely by herself (even things that employees do like serving costumers, cleaning the equipment, greeting people, etc.) only because she can't get along with anybody at all---like when her parents, even if they didn't know certain things, try to help her with the fridge and other parts of the setup and she just screams the whole entire time. If an owner can't communicate with anybody at all, they are going to end up working entirely alone in the long run.


----------



## Sassys

I will never understand why MTV continues to give Farrah a paycheck and tv time. She is a nasty piece of sh$t. There are plenty of deserving people to film. Every time I see this piece of sh$t on tv it infuriates me. This twit gets so much easy money to do nothing and she is such an ungrateful piece of crap.

Also, why does this fool have a security guard at her house?

 It just boggles my mind how God/the universe gives such poor excuse of a human being millions of dollars and more deserving people are living in squalor or can't afford to get a much wanted education.

No way in hell I would allow this fool to talk to me the way she does to her mother. I don't have a good relationship with my mother, but I would never speak to her like that. I have yet to see Debra do anything wrong, that warrants such desrespect. She's an idiot to put up with this foolishness - she seriously allows it, just so Farrah can pay for things and that is just sick and twisted.


----------



## Sassys

Cait and Tyler's new house looks like cheap crap. Why the hell would they buy a place that looks like a trailer? The house they have is 100 times better.


----------



## Sassys

Why the hell is Matt writing a book and who the hell is publishing it and who the hell is buying it?

Maci - Tyler hgave you a bracelet on your wedding day and she doesn't wear it? Why does Bentley have a different color suite from all the guys (even the baby's suit matched all the guys).


----------



## mcb100

^Right? While it is like every reality TV star or every celebrity has a book out nowadays (some of them that aren't written very well, to be quite honest, but not even talking about the Teen Mom Girls with that.), and that Farrah, Maci, and Amber all have books out, they are at least main characters on the show. Matt is not a main character, or main cast member. He plays a main character's partner, or boyfriend. That is why I find it odd that he has his own book coming out. You fall in love with someone whose on a reality TV show? Fine. You create a life with someone semi famous? Fine. You choose to be on camera sometimes because it is needed to be with the one you love? Fine. You create a book that you receive profits from when sold, that you would not have written without the TV publicity? Seems sketchy. Kind of like he is gaining money from being with her in more areas than just her somewhat taking care of him financially, like some couples do. He is now trying to profit from side things with the publicity he achieved off of his girlfriend. Yuck.


----------



## Sassys

Find it weird Amber said she got implants, but is not wearing a surgical bra when she was in bed, nor were there any bandages on her breast.


----------



## Sassys

Amber is not done and needs to stop. How is she going to pay her mortgage and Range Rover. No way in hell, Matt is giving up on this easy money. She just spent a butt load of money on plastic surgery. No court is going to give her shared custody and she has no income to take care of a child.


----------



## TC1

mcb100 said:


> I also think that Farrah's gonna end up running the whole entire frozen yogurt business completely by herself (even things that employees do like serving costumers, cleaning the equipment, greeting people, etc.) only because she can't get along with anybody at all---like when her parents, even if they didn't know certain things, try to help her with the fridge and other parts of the setup and she just screams the whole entire time. If an owner can't communicate with anybody at all, they are going to end up working entirely alone in the long run.


Farrah would close the doors before she ever worked full time in a fro-yo shop...even if it was her own. Girl...you know she's too busy being one of the worlds "top celebrities" as per the Fro-Co page.


----------



## TC1

Matt's book was done awfully fast...oh wait..cause he just let that blogger write it. And the book cover photoshoot?, okat cool guy giving the camera the finger. Grow up.
Maci giving Taylor a Rolex was nice. Super effing expensive, but nice. MTV filming must really be paying..Multiple homes, plastic surgery, Cadillac's, televised weddings, buying horses...huh. 
Ryan looked bored to death or high AF. His gf jumping up and down when she caught the bouquet was hilarious...girl, we can see your underwear. No one even knew who she was, Maci had to tell them. HAHA


----------



## mcb100

I can't help but wonder where Maci's parents are. I'm sure she has them, they probably just opted out of MTV filming. But they also show Jen & Larry a lot, and Maci seems really close to them? She claims they just do not like to be a part of the public eye, I am thinking that may be true. However, there's so many articles out there. I found this one, about her father: http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/maci-bookout-dad-arrested-writing-bad-checks/  I don't really know how true this source is though. Her parents might be doing whatever--they're never shown, so who knows but it claims Maci didn't pay taxes at the end. I'm thinking that might be false, as with all the MTV money coming in (although I assume doing reality TV is like being an independent contractor financially. You have to put a percentage aside for taxes, on your own.), there is no reason why she wouldn't pay taxes. Certainly they make a good amount of funds.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> *I can't help but wonder where Maci's parents are*. I'm sure she has them, they probably just opted out of MTV filming. But they also show Jen & Larry a lot, and Maci seems really close to them? She claims they just do not like to be a part of the public eye, I am thinking that may be true. However, there's so many articles out there. I found this one, about her father: http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/maci-bookout-dad-arrested-writing-bad-checks/  I don't really know how true this source is though. Her parents might be doing whatever--they're never shown, so who knows but it claims Maci didn't pay taxes at the end. I'm thinking that might be false, as with all the MTV money coming in (although I assume doing reality TV is like being an independent contractor financially. You have to put a percentage aside for taxes, on your own.), there is no reason why she wouldn't pay taxes. Certainly they make a good amount of funds.



They were at the wedding. Her mother helped her get dress and her dad walked her down the isle


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> They were at the wedding. Her mother helped her get dress and her dad walked her down the isle



Didn't her mother give her the pearl necklace ?  In the early years both parents were on a lot, mostly because Maci relied on them.  Haven't seen too much of them this year.

I was shocked at the Rolex.  Every so often I have to remind myself just how much money they all make.

Is Taylor a member of a sect?  He and all his friends have those beards.  One thing about Taylor and Maci, they have friends.  They are the only ones in this group of TM's with friends.   Ryan was definitely high.

I was amazed that Amber was not paralyzed with anxiety and or depression before having all that ridiculous plastic surgery.  Did she really have her arm fat removed?   Did she ever even try an exercise program , or a diet.  Blaming it all on the baby fat she developed at age 16 is ridiculous.  

I doubt we'll ever see Matt's book in print.   Maybe it's a blog.   Why oh why do they hang out in the garage surrounded by boxes.  Don't they have houses to flip?  

Catelynn and Tyler........same old, same old.   

Farrah won't change, even with the advice of the great Dr Jen.  Simon sounded fairly smart this episode. 

I'm not that anxious to see this gang again.  A two hour special once a year would be enough just to see where they are in life.

Leah looked pretty dreadful on the previews of the other Teen Mom.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> *Didn't her mother give her the pearl necklace ?*  In the early years both parents were on a lot, mostly because Maci relied on them.  Haven't seen too much of them this year.
> 
> I was shocked at the Rolex.  Every so often I have to remind myself just how much money they all make.
> 
> Is Taylor a member of a sect?  He and all his friends have those beards.  One thing about Taylor and Maci, they have friends.  They are the only ones in this group of TM's with friends.   Ryan was definitely high.
> 
> I was amazed that Amber was not paralyzed with anxiety and or depression before having all that ridiculous plastic surgery.  Did she really have her arm fat removed?   Did she ever even try an exercise program , or a diet.  Blaming it all on the baby fat she developed at age 16 is ridiculous.
> 
> *I doubt we'll ever see Matt's book in print.*   Maybe it's a blog.   Why oh why do they hang out in the garage surrounded by boxes.  Don't they have houses to flip?
> 
> Catelynn and Tyler........same old, same old.
> 
> Farrah won't change, even with the advice of the great Dr Jen.  Simon sounded fairly smart this episode.
> 
> I'm not that anxious to see this gang again.  A two hour special once a year would be enough just to see where they are in life.
> 
> Leah looked pretty dreadful on the previews of the other Teen Mom.



If your husband gives you a gift on your wedding, you wear it. He wore his watch. The dimaond bracelet works with the pearl necklace. 

Matt's book is on Amazon for pre-order


----------



## TC1

I thought Taylor gave her a necklace?, and she just didn't wear it because the pearls were a family heirloom...so she wore those instead.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> I thought Taylor gave her a necklace?, and she just didn't wear it because the pearls were a family heirloom...so she wore those instead.



I thought it was a bracelet.


----------



## DiorT

I cried a little when Macy winked at Bentley when she walked down the aisle. 

Amber scenes are horrible.  Her and Matt sitting in the garage or in bed talking to producers. 

As much as I hate Farrah, Deb's new bf had no right to go in on her first time jetting Farrah. That was not cool.  

Nova is cute.  She reminds me of Cindy Lou Who.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

That wink was so cute!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> If your husband gives you a gift on your wedding, you wear it. He wore his watch. The dimaond bracelet works with the pearl necklace.
> 
> Matt's book is on Amazon for pre-order



I thought I saw her with a bracelet in the wedding scenes and the party scenes.   Don't know if it was the same one.  She wasn't wearing it when her mother gave her the pearl necklace.

Oh no, someone actually published Matt's book?  He can now sit on his lounge chair for another year or two at least.

By the way, did they ever mention what happened to Farrah's move to LA?  Didn't she rent a house there early in the season?


----------



## DC-Cutie

So apparently Amber went all the way off on Dr Drew during the reunion taping.  Looks like Amber feels the same way the rest of us feel, that Dr Drew NEVER calls Farrah out on her ish!  She just laid it all out on the table.  

Bravo Amber


----------



## pursegrl12

When does the reunion air?


----------



## DiorT

pursegrl12 said:


> When does the reunion air?



It was on last night.


----------



## pursegrl12

DiorT said:


> It was on last night.



Oh, of course I missed it.


----------



## DiorT

pursegrl12 said:


> Oh, of course I missed it.



Nooooo.  I just saw it's on again tonight.  At 9 eastern time.


----------



## DiorT

Not a fan of Amber's mommy makeover.  She also had too much make up on.  She has always been a pretty girl.  I like her better with the darker, longer hair.


----------



## gators

Sassys said:


> I will never understand why MTV continues to give Farrah a paycheck and tv time. She is a nasty piece of sh$t. There are plenty of deserving people to film. Every time I see this piece of sh$t on tv it infuriates me. This twit gets so much easy money to do nothing and she is such an ungrateful piece of crap.
> 
> Also, why does this fool have a security guard at her house?
> 
> It just boggles my mind how God/the universe gives such poor excuse of a human being millions of dollars and more deserving people are living in squalor or can't afford to get a much wanted education.
> 
> No way in hell I would allow this fool to talk to me the way she does to her mother. I don't have a good relationship with my mother, but I would never speak to her like that. I have yet to see Debra do anything wrong, that warrants such desrespect. She's an idiot to put up with this foolishness - she seriously allows it, just so Farrah can pay for things and that is just sick and twisted.



This!  I wish she would just go away.  I don't know why they keep her on the show when even the other cast members can't stand her.  Probably the crew too!


----------



## beekmanhill

I saw part one of the reunion.  I think Part two is on next week.  
I hate the kind of makeup young people are wearing now.  It ages them badly, the dark matte lipstick, the self tan or the bronzer, the false eyelashes.  Both Catelynn and Amber looked terrible.
I've lost all sympathy for Amber.   She had time to do the mommy makeover (and honestly, I didn't see too much change) but doesn't have time to see her kid.  She cries about not getting the schedule changed but according to Gary she doesn't see her on the schedule she has now.  Why should he give her extra time and risk Leah not getting to school on time.  Two people sit on their butt all day long and can't get a 7 year old to school on time when the school is 15 minutes away?  

Catelynn and Tyler, meh.  I don't believe anything they say for the camera anymore.
I did like Amber telling of Dr. Drew on the Farrah issue.  Amber is smart.  Its sad that she doesn't get an education that leads to a profession.   

I think I heard Dr. Drew say in the beginning of the show that they will be on again next season.


----------



## FlipDiver

Maci's scenes with her gaggle of girlfriends (bachelorette party, dress fitting) is a huge contrast from Farrah's scripted scenes with her fake, paid for porn star "friends."


----------



## beekmanhill

FlipDiver said:


> Maci's scenes with her gaggle of girlfriends (bachelorette party, dress fitting) is a huge contrast from Farrah's scripted scenes with her fake, paid for porn star "friends."



And remember that woman in her neighborhood that Farrah would pray with when things got rough?  She's disappeared too.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I was hoping that Farrah would get her a$s whooped by Amber, but everyone went and stopped her. Boo.


----------



## FlipDiver

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> I was hoping that Farrah would get her a$s whooped by Amber, but everyone went and stopped her. Boo.



Whoaaa... that fight was interesting...


----------



## pursegrl12

Seriously someone needs to knock that ***** out....she is such a see you next Tuesday. I hope she stays a miserable, sad person for the rest of her life...I glad the other girls walked out. It's all about Farrah and enough is enough.


----------



## pixiejenna

Grrr on demand doesn't have the last eppy and either parts of the reunion yet.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> *Seriously someone needs to knock that ***** out....she is such a see you next Tuesday.* I hope she stays a miserable, sad person for the rest of her life...I glad the other girls walked out. It's all about Farrah and enough is enough.



Amber should have pretended to apologize later and then when she went to hug her, let that little bi$ch have it. I am so sick of Farrah, and someone needs to put her in her place. I don't believe in violence, but that chick gets on my last nerve. Who the hell does she think she is counting. Amber is to busy trying to steady herself on those heels and keep her split closed.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I laughed when Amber tried to run out but had to slow down because of the heels and the dress.  I'm sick of both of them.  Did Matt knock Michael into the audience?   Farrah didn't seem to have any interest in poor Michael who is not a kid.  DEBRA, return that wig.    There is some psychological thing going on there, getting a wig similar to Farrah's.   But I'm just sick of her.

And what is wrong with Ryan.  Is it drugs.  He is practically mute.  We don't really need to see him anymore if he isn't going to say anything.   

Maci has really come a long way.   She seems very responsible now.   Hope its all real.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Damn Amber missed when she took that swing, Farrah for sure felt wind LOL

Maci OWNED Dr. Drew she's like I'm done being on Farrah's schedule, Bye!


----------



## FlipDiver

pursegrl12 said:


> Seriously someone needs to knock that ***** out....she is such a see you next Tuesday. I hope she stays a miserable, sad person for the rest of her life...I glad the other girls walked out. It's all about Farrah and enough is enough.



As vile as F is and probably deserving of a beatdown, the way Amber came out screaming was straight up Jerry Springer-esque trash. She could have easily put F in her place at the sit down with the truth ("she sells her vagina" on camera, or however she previously described it) and gotten her waterworks going, instead of yelling profanity and empty threats. Then Matt the leech inserted himself and hits Michael who was just trying to protect his daughter. Pure trash. I'm def not a fan of Farrah AT ALL but I thought she handled it well.

Then the rest of the peanut gallery comes out and Maci in her convoluted way tries to show her indignation that F got to leave early, and they all storm off bc their time is too valuable to waste. What do these b*****s do all day besides laze around?! I agree they should have made F sit down with everyone, probably split couch Real Housewives style, and WORK for her MTV money. But don't act like their time is more precious when they literally do nothing else but sit in front of the camera and complain about their lives. Again I'm not a Farrah fan but at least she hustles for her money with all her businesses.


----------



## Sassys

FlipDiver said:


> As vile as F is and probably deserving of a beatdown, the way Amber came out screaming was straight up Jerry Springer-esque trash. She could have easily put F in her place at the sit down with the truth ("she sells her vagina" on camera, or however she previously described it) and gotten her waterworks going, instead of yelling profanity and empty threats. Then Matt the leech inserted himself and hits Michael who was just trying to protect his daughter. Pure trash. I'm def not a fan of Farrah AT ALL but I thought she handled it well.
> 
> Then the rest of the peanut gallery comes out and Maci in her convoluted way tries to show her indignation that F got to leave early, and they all storm off bc their time is too valuable to waste. What do these b*****s do all day besides laze around?! I agree they should have made F sit down with everyone, probably split couch Real Housewives style, and WORK for her MTV money. But don't act like their time is more precious when they literally do nothing else but sit in front of the camera and complain about their lives. Again I'm not a Farrah fan but at least she hustles for her money with all her businesses.



I am sure Farrah does a lot of nasty things to them, that we don't see. Maci was trying to explain that the other three girls have to change their schedules/lives to make MTV happy, because Farrah won't do what she is suppose to. Why should they keep bending over for her and MTV lets her get away with it. MTV is the employer, and should not have to do what an employee wants. If you don't want to respect your employer then bounce. I am so sick of this twit talking to people like she has lost her fcuking mind and there are ZERO consequences. You act like a bi$ch, yet you are punished by getting constant large a$$ checks? That's not right. There are plenty of deserving people who should get that money. Yes, none of them do anything but lay around all day; but they are not nasty to people for no damn reason. We are taught at a young age (at least I was), when you are a good person, good things happen for you. Not once in all these years have I seen Farrah be a good person. It boggles my mind, why this girl is so damn evil. She acts as if she was beaten, raped and tortured every day of her life since birth.


----------



## FlipDiver

Sassys said:


> She acts as if she was beaten, raped and tortured every day of her life since birth.



I thought I read somewhere that Farrah was abused at some point in her childhood, which may explain her behavior and irrational anger at Debra, and why she broke down at their last fight upset that Debra called her a liar. Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Sassys

FlipDiver said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Farrah was abused at some point in her childhood, which may explain her behavior and irrational anger at Debra, and why she broke down at their last fight upset that Debra called her a liar. Does anyone know if that's true?



I don't believe anything Farrah says. Even if it was true, you can't let your past define who you are. She needs to move on and be a better person. If her parents did something so vile to her, why in the world would she allow her daughter around them and let them stay in her home; which tells me she is full of crap. She is nasty to everyone, if something happened in her past, why would she lash out on other people who did nothing to her. She is a spoiled nasty brat who needs to be put in her place. I LIVE for the day, she crosses path with someone who will put her in her place on camera. Having her humiliated on camera is what she needs.


----------



## afsweet

I only saw parts of the reunion, but man these girls look bad. Maci's skin looks terrible with all that makeup. I couldn't tell that Amber had a mommy makeover- she looked the same as before. Catelynn gained a ton of weight, and even Tyler looks oddly puffy. Farrah looks like Kim Kardashian, which I'm sure she's very happy about. Debra looks like hell no matter what she tries. 

I wonder how successful Farrah's multiple businesses are. She may be a hoe, but at least she's taking some sort of initiative with her life. Not surprising that she hasn't made much progress after 7 years of therapy though- she acts like she wants a better relationship with her parents yet she treats them like sh*t, even in front of her daughter. Sophia is going to be as nasty and disrespectful as her mother. I can't imagine what Derek's family thinks of Farrah and her parenting.


----------



## beekmanhill

FlipDiver said:


> As vile as F is and probably deserving of a beatdown, the way Amber came out screaming was straight up Jerry Springer-esque trash. She could have easily put F in her place at the sit down with the truth ("she sells her vagina" on camera, or however she previously described it) and gotten her waterworks going, instead of yelling profanity and empty threats. Then Matt the leech inserted himself and hits Michael who was just trying to protect his daughter. Pure trash. I'm def not a fan of Farrah AT ALL but I thought she handled it well.
> 
> Then the rest of the peanut gallery comes out and Maci in her convoluted way tries to show her indignation that F got to leave early, and they all storm off bc their time is too valuable to waste. What do these b*****s do all day besides laze around?! I agree they should have made F sit down with everyone, probably split couch Real Housewives style, and WORK for her MTV money. But don't act like their time is more precious when they literally do nothing else but sit in front of the camera and complain about their lives. Again I'm not a Farrah fan but at least she hustles for her money with all her businesses.



You think this stuff is easy to "design?"
http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...n-mom-bashed-fashion-high-prices-small-sizes/


----------



## FlipDiver

beekmanhill said:


> You think this stuff is easy to "design?"
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...n-mom-bashed-fashion-high-prices-small-sizes/



Lol oh yeah her t shirt company - didn't they buy it (or more like Taylor bought it and Maci was stuck with all the responsibilities)? I assumed that means they're a middle man reseller. But congrats I guess if she "designs" those basic b**** t shirts. I'm surprised F hasn't yet debuted her own fashion, makeup or hair extension line.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Sassys said:


> I am sure Farrah does a lot of nasty things to them, that we don't see. Maci was trying to explain that the other three girls have to change their schedules/lives to make MTV happy, because Farrah won't do what she is suppose to. Why should they keep bending over for her and MTV lets her get away with it. MTV is the employer, and should not have to do what an employee wants. If you don't want to respect your employer then bounce. I am so sick of this twit talking to people like she has lost her fcuking mind and there are ZERO consequences. You act like a bi$ch, yet you are punished by getting constant large a$$ checks? That's not right. There are plenty of deserving people who should get that money. Yes, none of them do anything but lay around all day; but they are not nasty to people for no damn reason. We are taught at a young age (at least I was), when you are a good person, good things happen for you. Not once in all these years have I seen Farrah be a good person. It boggles my mind, why this girl is so damn evil. She acts as if she was beaten, raped and tortured every day of her life since birth.




Agreed & when Maci said that it's obvious MTV caters to that nasty human Farrah


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Agreed & when Maci said that it's obvious MTV caters to that nasty human Farrah



It's not like Farrah brings in ratings. There is no way to judge if fans are tuning in to see her or the other girls. If they did one season without her, they could tell if the ratings dropped without her. I have never in my life seen such a foul person (except when I watch Lock-up on MSN, with serial killers and sociopaths).

The other girls really need to ban together and say, we will not work with her ever (no reunion shows, no specials, nothing).


----------



## illini3

TC1 said:


> Matt's book was done awfully fast...oh wait..cause he just let that blogger write it. And the book cover photoshoot?, okat cool guy giving the camera the finger. Grow up.
> Maci giving Taylor a Rolex was nice. Super effing expensive, but nice. MTV filming must really be paying..Multiple homes, plastic surgery, Cadillac's, televised weddings, buying horses...huh.
> Ryan looked bored to death or high AF. His gf jumping up and down when she caught the bouquet was hilarious...girl, we can see your underwear. No one even knew who she was, Maci had to tell them. HAHA



Amber has a range rover and so does chelsea from teen mom 2! it is crazy!


----------



## Sassys

Now this stupid trick is going to hang this over them... Where was MTV's lawyer when she put her hands on a producer.



'MTV hopes my dad won't press charges': Farrah Abraham claims network is trying to keep her happy after altercation with Amber Portwood

Farrah Abraham says MTV is trying to help make her feel safe after an explosive altercation on Teen Mom.

Abraham and Amber Portwood came to blows during the Teen Mom OG reunion on Monday and now the reality star is speaking out on the incident.

The 25-year-old told Us Weekly: 'I didn't have to attend the rest of the reunion or specials [because of what I consider Amber's] criminal behavior.'



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...altercation-Amber-Portwood.html#ixzz4SAAWh0no


----------



## mrskolar09

MTV is encouraging her entitled behavior.  She is vile.  I remember Amber always sticking up for her, and she just badmouths her.  
They wouldn't give her the time of day if her antics didn't bring in ratings.


----------



## TC1

"Amber & Farrah came to blows" NO THEY DID NOT. Just more fake press to keep this fake conflict going.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't get why MTV feeds into Farrahs BS. Someone needs to knock this porn star back into place. MTV doesn't owe her or her family a bloody thing she'd be nothing without them. She'd probably be a washed up stripper, college drop out, and still taking financial assistance from the government if not for this show. Heck Deborah would probably still be raising the spawn of Satan by herself. I honestly don't see her rushing home from dropping out of college to take care of Sophia after being so quick to dump her off while she went out to party. She only came back home to take care of her kid because he had the incentive of the MTV paycheck. How would she like it if the other cast members lawyered up against her for all the mental abuse she's subjected them too?

Also I'm guessing that the reason why Farrah was able to lay her hands on the producers with no consequences is because however their contract is written. They basically can't do anything even when they see child abuse/neglect they can't report it, that's a violation of the contract to interfere they have one job and that is to document their "lives". Getting abused by the cast is pretty standard fair for reality TV. I don't remember the guys name but the host of Cheaters literally got stabbed in the stomach by people they where filming. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

Jenelle just shared this on her Facebook page apparently


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, but when Barbara warned her against him, Jenelle was adamant that he wasn't like that.
Wonder who the domestic abuse was against?


----------



## mcb100

^Right. The thing about Barbara is that while she is not particularly likeable, she has a brain. And I am not saying that Janelle doesn't have a brain, but she doesn't use it as much or sometimes I think that she does that young person thing of only seeing what you want to believe. Barbara tried to warn Janelle that Nathan is not a really good guy that you would want as your boyfriend, and look what happens. Janelle refused to see it. She said the same thing about Keiffer as well, and everyone knows he was a totally deadbeat of a person with no aspirations. Keiffer got arrested & they broke up. Barbara stepped up and raised Jace for many years when Janelle couldn't do so. That was a smart move. Barbara warns Janelle that she better not be pregnant again after 4 pregnancies (we forget about the one that I can't remember which--one was either miscarried or I believe was terminated. I'd have to google it but I do remember that.) and it looks like she most definitely is pregnant again--according to the new previews. Yanno what I mean? Like at least Barbara uses her mind.


----------



## pursegrl12

Barbara is always realistic and logical amidst all the screaming she does unfortunately.


----------



## Sassys

What a rock! Teen Mom OG stars Ryan Edwards and Mackenzie Standifer are engaged to be married

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Standifer-engaged-married.html#ixzz4T0nMTJvI


----------



## Sassys

'The lack of respect is too much!' Amber Portwood leaves Teen Mom OG after a fight with Farrah Abraham

Amber Portwood has confirmed she will not be returning to MTV's Teen Mom OG.

The 26-year-old reality star took to Instagram on Thursday to announce herdecision, which followed a physical fight with co-star Farrah Abraham.

Portwood captioned a promo photo of herself with co-stars Maci Bookout, Catelynn Lowell, and Abraham: 'I'll be leaving #teenmomog sadly. The lack of respect is too much anymore! But still sending all my love!' 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...om-OG-fight-Farrah-Abraham.html#ixzz4T1hXp4sQ


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't blame her it's SO obvious MTV caters to Farrah and Farrah's said she wouldn't leave what she started that it would have to end for her to leave. I wonder if the other girls will follow Amber


----------



## labelwhore04

The girls should band together and refuse to do the show if Farrah is part of it. They can't have a show with only 1 of them, nobody wants to watch Farrah anyway.


----------



## pursegrl12

I wish they all would quit too but I'm guessing none of them are going to give that $$ up especially Caitlyn and Tyler


----------



## Glitterandstuds

pursegrl12 said:


> I wish they all would quit too but I'm guessing none of them are going to give that $$ up especially Caitlyn and Tyler



I think MTV gave them their own show something about finding a long lost loved one


----------



## TC1

I saw Cate & Tylers show Reunited. It was listed as a Teen Mom OG special, it wasn't that great. 
Agree 100% the others won't want to give up the easy $$$ for real jobs. How would Ryan have been able to pay for that engagement ring otherwise?, I'm sure Matt will get Amber back in closer to filming time...we know HE loves the spotlight. And now he's got a book to sell.


----------



## FlipDiver

TC1 said:


> I saw Cate & Tylers show Reunited. It was listed as a Teen Mom OG special, it wasn't that great.
> Agree 100% the others won't want to give up the easy $$$ for real jobs. How would Ryan have been able to pay for that engagement ring otherwise?, I'm sure Matt will get Amber back in closer to filming time...we know HE loves the spotlight. And now he's got a book to sell.





Omg Matt's book. I don't know what's worse - the cover pic or the title. [emoji46]


----------



## psulion08

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3550253
> 
> Omg Matt's book. I don't know what's worse - the cover pic or the title. [emoji46]



Omg no shame! [emoji45][emoji45][emoji45]


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ewwwwwww


----------



## TC1

GROSS. Yeah, Amber will be back on....THAT won't pay the bills


----------



## beekmanhill

Amber is going nowhere.   Matt would never permit it.


----------



## pursegrl12

Remember Amber on the reunion show saying "just wait til you see matts cover!!!"

She was drooling just talking about it. Gross.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't understand why he wrote a book period. If he wasn't with Amber no one would give two hoots about his life. He's honestly that arrogant to think we want to hear his life stories? 

I feel like amber was hoping that the other moms would join her in quitting the show unless Farrah gets the boot. They won't they need the paycheck just as bad as she does. I'm sure Matt will also persuade her to continue the show. Because if she leaves it's like Farrah won. And she seems petty enough to take that as a challenge to continue. Also ITA Matt is a bit fat fame wh0re and isn't going to be able to give that up in a million years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

I just saw a article about Janelle's pregnancy will be featured in the next teen mom 2 season she's due late January. This chick needs to stop having kids. She complained that she doesn't have custody of Jace and she filed for it in 2015. Well maybe if you actually met with your lawyer instead ditching your son's events to go on spring break you might actually have some movement in the case. I feel so bad for that kid. Even though Barbara is also bat sh!t insane she at least attempts to take care of him. (She made Janelle so she's clearly no saint either) Janelle peaced out eons ago and when she does actually visit with him she either fights with her mom or complains about her the whole time she has him. Or she's sleeping off whatever drugs she's on. And as much as she hates her mom bad mouthing the only adult who's a constant in his life is fcuking him up mentally. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Both Janelle and Farrah should be dropped by MTV....


----------



## Carson123

pursegrl12 said:


> I wish they all would quit too but I'm guessing none of them are going to give that $$ up especially Caitlyn and Tyler



Amber's not going to quit. Money too good. Just like Chelsea was going to quit because she wanted to live a normal life.  Yeah right, she's back too. They're all going to milk MTV $ for as long as they can.


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber already admitted that she's not really quitting lol like we called it.

I finally watched the reunion. I enjoyed that amber called out Dr drew about how he coddles  Farrah. I don't get the point of her make over she really doesn't look that different and I can't stand her hair like that. Cate and Ty where like watching paint dry like usual and I don't know why her mom was on the reunion. Maci and Ryan seem to be at a good place now. I still want to know what the fight was about especially since his dad "couldn't make" the reunion. It leads me to believe that the beef is still on going. I'm also surprised he's engaged and his fiance gets along with Maci. I was shocked when Ryan cried.  Farrah was her usual nasty self. She wouldn't even own that she's mean to her mom. Both Simon and herself really enjoy smack talking. However they only seem to do it when they either are away from the people they are talking smack about or if they have protection. I don't even understand why Simon is starting drama with the cast. Or even why either of them think so highly of themselves ones a washed up porn star who's had too much PS. The other is a dbag who spends his free time attacking adults behind a keyboard/camera but never to their faces because he can't handle that. I enjoyed that the other girls came out with out her because they wanted to end the show  with all four of them together. I loved that Maci and the other girls walked out and ended the reunion in response to Farrah's antics. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pursegrl12

*VALERIE FAIRMAN DEAD OF PRESUMED OVERdose*

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/12/22/16-and-pregnant-valerie-fairman-dead/


----------



## mcb100

^Very sad. The struggle with that stuff is so real, I know tons of friends in recovery and things around here (I'm in PA, also.). I remember that girl's episode. Hopefully Valeria's mom will take in her granddaughter and be a good influence on her, or the baby's father. Couldn't really see her prostituting herself, as she seemed like such a bright wholesome girl on the episode but I guess drugs can do that to anybody.

In regards to Amber threatening to quit the show--Sadly, unless you're on the Teen Mom 2 cast, or the cast before them who are now on Teen Mom OG, I don't think the 16 & Pregnant Girls made very much money at all. But Amber happens to be a part of one of the cast of people that is currently making a lot. (I believe Adam Lind just reported that he only makes 289k per season and that the girls make a ton more.) I think that the people who threaten to quit don't end up quitting because not only do they want more money but it's also a risk factor for all of their children. Most of these girls are uneducated. For example, take Leah or Janelle--they have multiple kids now (Three for Leah and Janelle is soon to have 3 altogether.) and that is extremely expensive. Leah has no education and I believe Janelle did do a program but she has so many charges that she probably won't get a job in that field. Should Leah stay on the show and keep on taking over 300k a year, and be assured that her kids can live comfortably or should she go on and get a job in the real world with no education or skills where she would probably make 25k-35k at best? I think that really makes them second guess themselves quitting. Maci threatened to quit, so did Amber, I think somebody else....and they are all still here on the show. Maybe a girl with one child and some educational background or skills and a good family would do ok in the real world (like Chelsea even though she will be on her second soon.) but not a girl with no skills or education whose going to be on their third or fourth child, with not a strong family life....Situations are different for everyone but that is just my opinion.


----------



## coconutsboston

pursegrl12 said:


> *VALERIE FAIRMAN DEAD OF PRESUMED OVERdose*
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/12/22/16-and-pregnant-valerie-fairman-dead/



Goodness, that's unfortunate. RIP. 

That's going to be so hard in Naveah since she's at an age she understands this, plus around the holidays.


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw a article about Valerie online but I honestly don't remember at all? Was she in season 2?

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anabanana745

Jenelle's legal team look so incompetent. If my lawyer showed up to defend me in court and didn't even bother to wear a suit I'd promptly fire them. 

Somehow they still won


----------



## TC1

anabanana745 said:


> Jenelle's legal team look so incompetent. If my lawyer showed up to defend me in court and didn't even bother to wear a suit I'd promptly fire them.
> 
> Somehow they still won


 You didn't like her Freddy Kreuger sweater? LOL. I see the girls are all the same, nothing has changed. Lawd Leah's whole life is a damn mess. Adam letting the girls play on box springs?, there were probably staples sticking out everywhere while he was "Napping" and scrolling his phone?. We knew he wouldn't quit, he loves the $$$$$$$$.


----------



## FlipDiver

Chelsea really needs to chill with her thick-a$$ eyeliner wing. It's so heavy handed and harsh.


----------



## beekmanhill

It was good to see Janelle put on an Oscar winning performance, tears and all, in her favorite place, the courtroom.

Leah looks terrible.  Is this yet another new house?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Was there a new episode?


----------



## mrskolar09

I couldn't believe Adam let those girls sit on a dresser behind that mattress and box spring!  I would never let my kids do that... in fact as I was watching that, my heart actually jumped lol.  

I think Leah's house is the same, but it looks cleaner now, and maybe new furniture?   Same old Leah though.  She might claim all that mess was a one off, but I don't believe it for a second.  She might be testing clean, but I would bet that's only because she's switched to something like Fentanyl that doesn't always show up.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://starcasm.net/archives/353189

No, it seems it's a new house.  The house last year was the one supposedly owned by her boyfriend du jour, either a trainer or a drug dealer depending on who you believe.  He had children too, but neither he or the children were ever shown.  The house was fairly nice, and well furnished, but a mess of course.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

FlipDiver said:


> Chelsea really needs to chill with her thick-a$$ eyeliner wing. It's so heavy handed and harsh.



Omg yes! It's bordering on racoon territory. Not cute


----------



## FlipDiver

TC1 said:


> You didn't like her Freddy Kreuger sweater? LOL. I see the girls are all the same, nothing has changed. Lawd Leah's whole life is a damn mess. Adam letting the girls play on box springs?, there were probably staples sticking out everywhere while he was "Napping" and scrolling his phone?. We knew he wouldn't quit, he loves the $$$$$$$$.



Adam is a complete idiot. Aside from letting his toddler play on a precariously angled rusty box spring, does he expect MTV to read his mind and show up at the one school event he attends?

Kailyn is one of the good moms but she is so disrespectful to her husband who is DEPLOYED and misses his family.

Nathan's new gf looks like she's in her mid 40s.

Janelle and Leah are, as they say in Europe, a heated mess.


----------



## mrskolar09

beekmanhill said:


> http://starcasm.net/archives/353189
> 
> No, it seems it's a new house.  The house last year was the one supposedly owned by her boyfriend du jour, either a trainer or a drug dealer depending on who you believe.  He had children too, but neither he or the children were ever shown.  The house was fairly nice, and well furnished, but a mess of course.



Wow, it looks really similar to last year's house, but this one does seem to have a yard and I don't think the other one did.


----------



## FlipDiver

Leah is so annoying with her faux outrage at whichever-dad's-name having to work and being unable to FaceTime the kid. And she acts like she's such a martyr for giving up her lunch while she's in spa/rehab so she can FaceTime. Go feed your kids another can of cheese whiz [emoji893]


----------



## pursegrl12

FlipDiver said:


> Leah is so annoying with her faux outrage at whichever-dad's-name having to work and being unable to FaceTime the kid. And she acts like she's such a martyr for giving up her lunch while she's in spa/rehab so she can FaceTime. Go feed your kids another can of cheese whiz [emoji893]



Omg, the cheese in a can!!!! Leah is still a hot mess, nothing has changed.


----------



## TC1

Nathan couldn't have co-ordinated a better time to vist?, Kaiser just goes down for a nap and he wakes him up. SMH. Jenelle and David sure seem to leave their kids with other people a lot. They fight for custody non stop...for what, to leave her kids with Barb and David's mom?.
Once again Kail has to have these fake friends to film with. What were those 2 guys doing in another room while she was with Issac on the computer?, the dog barfs on the carpet and she freaks out and tells Issac they can't go to his Jiu-Jitsu?, they have so many dogs..you cannot tell me none of them have ever thrown up before.


----------



## mcb100

I think with these ladies, its the thought that MTV money (or a lot of money) will make everything okay. Like, It must be okay to keep on having numerous different kids because you have the money to afford them all, and all of their needs/stuff. Just forget about the fact that you will have to actually watch all of those children (aka Janelle.). Like, It must be okay to have several different animals, or over 10 different animals in one household (like Amber even though she's from Teen Mom OG) because you can afford them, and all of their vet bills and stuff. They don't even think about the fact that they will have to try to house train all those animals and clean up all the throw up, poop and pee. I think a few of these girls just need to be honest with themselves and tell themselves no. It is okay if you are young and not ready to grow up and be a good parent, but then don't keep on having more kids without even thinking first. Just because you can afford them with MTV money, doesn't mean it's a good idea.


----------



## FlipDiver

TC1 said:


> Nathan couldn't have co-ordinated a better time to vist?, Kaiser just goes down for a nap and he wakes him up. SMH. Jenelle and David sure seem to leave their kids with other people a lot. They fight for custody non stop...for what, to leave her kids with Barb and David's mom?.
> Once again Kail has to have these fake friends to film with. What were those 2 guys doing in another room while she was with Issac on the computer?, the dog barfs on the carpet and she freaks out and tells Issac they can't go to his Jiu-Jitsu?, they have so many dogs..you cannot tell me none of them have ever thrown up before.



I actually give J credit for being able to discuss reasonable visitation with Nathan. David is an idiot - of course she needs to respond to Nathan if he wants to see his kid. David doesn't understand the concept of coparenting. If they didn't show his daughter, I wouldn't have thought he was already a dad.


----------



## beekmanhill

FlipDiver said:


> I actually give J credit for being able to discuss reasonable visitation with Nathan. David is an idiot - of course she needs to respond to Nathan if he wants to see his kid. David doesn't understand the concept of coparenting. If they didn't show his daughter, I wouldn't have thought he was already a dad.



I think Jenelle very carefully prepares what she will say and not say on camera.  She always appears rehearsed to me; she's no dummy.  It really bugs me when she asks Jase things like "you'd like to go on other vacations like this one, wouldn't you," meaning without Barbara.    She always gives her side of the story and often appears quite reasonable, and we know she isn't.  David is too dumb to even do that.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> Nathan couldn't have co-ordinated a better time to vist?, Kaiser just goes down for a nap and he wakes him up. SMH. Jenelle and David sure seem to leave their kids with other people a lot. They fight for custody non stop...for what, to leave her kids with Barb and David's mom?.
> Once again Kail has to have these fake friends to film with. What were those 2 guys doing in another room while she was with Issac on the computer?, the dog barfs on the carpet and she freaks out and tells Issac they can't go to his Jiu-Jitsu?, they have so many dogs..you cannot tell me none of them have ever thrown up before.



Kail's friends have been around for years.  I don't think they're fake.  It's not like Farrah - who has fake friendships with anyone so she can get film time with someone that's not her parents.


----------



## FlipDiver

Carson123 said:


> Kail's friends have been around for years.  I don't think they're fake.  It's not like Farrah - who has fake friendships with anyone so she can get film time with someone that's not her parents.



She and Javi are getting divorced right? They seemed like they were trying to make it work but I thought I read online they officially split and he was seeing someone else during his deployment. Unless these eps filmed before all that came out.


----------



## Sassys

OMG, I want to punch Kailyn. Last year she had Issac calling Javi Daddy, which I said was disrespectful to his father Joe (his father is very much in his life and is the only man that should be called Daddy). Now that she and Javi are getting a divorce, she is constantly telling this little boy, no you can't go to Javi's house (she also no longer refers to him as daddy to Issac), just Lincoln AND she had the nerve to tell this little boy, oh, btw you won't be getting a room at Javi's house, just Lincoln.

WTF, is wrong with this woman!!!! You don't do that to a kid. He doesn't understand!! He's just a little boy!! How hard is it to say, Oh, you and your brother can get bunk beds and share a room at Javi's house, wouldn't that be cool! Now you get to have 3 bedrooms; one at Mommy's house, One at daddy's house and one at Javi's house.

Also, seriously, she is fighting Javi on borrowing car seats for one damn day, so he can take the boys to camp. Are you serious?!?!! I never liked Javi, but at least he is trying to include Issac, just like Joe told her, she can bring both boys to his house, if she needs a break. . I swear some people do not know how to freakin parent.

I can't with Janelle and her mother. You are in the freaking car arguing over speaker phone with two kids in the back (one of them is the reason you are fighting). What is wrong with these girls. A good mother does not act like that. You take her off speaker and talk to her on the phone the regular way and tell her, we are in the car righ now with the kids, I will call you back in a few. How hard is that.

I can't stand these stupid a$$ girls and non common sense. Instead of spending money on plastic surgery, louis vuitton bags and new cars, they need to spend money on some parenting and common sense classes.


----------



## beekmanhill

Never could stand Kailyn.  She's a control freak.   Poor Isaac.


----------



## TC1

Issac broke my heart in the truck  Kail is such a *****. "I would have NEVER bought a Toyota truck" "No, you can't have the car seats" this guy has been away for MONTHS and you are beyond catty. It would have been WAYYY worse had the camera's not been there I'm sure..
Jenelle calling her mom and yelling at her over speaker is so ridiculous. Poor Jase, even when she asked him he himself said "I like daycare and I would miss Meme too much". Well, there you have it..I'm sure he doesn't want to be around Jenelle while she lays on the bed with David and plans her next court appearance. "we could do sports or anything you wanted" Yeah, sure Jenelle.
Leah will never get her life together, she is a MESS.
None of these women have jobs!!, nor Jo/Vee/Nathan/Adam. Sheesh they must be getting way too much MTV $$$


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> OMG, I want to punch Kailyn. Last year she had Issac calling Javi Daddy, which I said was disrespectful to his father Joe (his father is very much in his life and is the only man that should be called Daddy). Now that she and Javi are getting a divorce, she is constantly telling this little boy, no you can't go to Javi's house (she also no longer refers to him as daddy to Issac), just Lincoln AND she had the nerve to tell this little boy, oh, btw you won't be getting a room at Javi's house, just Lincoln.
> 
> WTF, is wrong with this woman!!!! You don't do that to a kid. He doesn't understand!! He's just a little boy!! How hard is it to say, Oh, you and your brother can get bunk beds and share a room at Javi's house, wouldn't that be cool! Now you get to have 3 bedrooms; one at Mommy's house, One at daddy's house and one at Javi's house.
> 
> Also, seriously, she is fighting Javi on borrowing car seats for one damn day, so he can take the boys to camp. Are you serious?!?!! I never liked Javi, but at least he is trying to include Issac, just like Joe told her, she can bring both boys to his house, if she needs a break. . I swear some people do not know how to freakin parent.
> 
> I can't with Janelle and her mother. You are in the freaking car arguing over speaker phone with two kids in the back (one of them is the reason you are fighting). What is wrong with these girls. A good mother does not act like that. You take her off speaker and talk to her on the phone the regular way and tell her, we are in the car righ now with the kids, I will call you back in a few. How hard is that.
> 
> I can't stand these stupid a$$ girls and non common sense. Instead of spending money on plastic surgery, louis vuitton bags and new cars, they need to spend money on some parenting and common sense classes.



I felt so bad for Issac when she said that to him. Like seriously, she couldn't have just told him we'll talk about it later or like you said, you can share a bunk bed. She's a see you next Tuesday. Then the car seat issue! Damn she was so cold to him!!! No, get your own. I think she tries to look cool on camera like she's putt him in his place and taking care of everything by herself. Look, she's supermom!!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

Just finished the episode.  I could have cried for Isaac in the car.  How could Kail have said that about the bedroom?  Even Jo  seems to be cooperating with Isaac spending as much time with Javi as he wants.  What stick is up kail's ass. Maybe they can go visit when Kail is getting lip injections.

Same for Jace.  That little prerehearsed  scene backfired on Jenelle  when Jase said "I like camp, I'll miss Mommy."   No, he really doesn't like being with Jenelle  and David.  I suspect they smoke weed and scream at each other.  

Leah and her sister both look worn out.  Hard to believe they are so young.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Just finished the episode. * I could have cried for Isaac in the car.  How could Kail have said that about the bedroom?  *Even Jo  seems to be cooperating with Isaac spending as much time with Javi as he wants.  What stick is up kail's ass. Maybe they can go visit when Kail is getting lip injections.
> 
> Same for Jace.  That little prerehearsed  scene backfired on Jenelle  when Jase said "I like camp, I'll miss Mommy."   No, he really doesn't like being with Jenelle  and David.  I suspect they smoke weed and scream at each other.
> 
> Leah and her sister both look worn out.  Hard to believe they are so young.



I just wanted to hug him. It was not necessary to say that to him. I am sure Joe could care less if Issac had a room at Javi's place and stayed there sometimes with his brother. If Lincoln will be there a week, let Issac go for 3 days and then tell him, its time to go spend time with your Dad and baby sister for 2 days (that way he doesn't feel alone at his idiot mother's house. How fcuking hard was that). Some people just don't think SMH.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> OMG, I want to punch Kailyn. Last year she had Issac calling Javi Daddy, which I said was disrespectful to his father Joe (his father is very much in his life and is the only man that should be called Daddy). Now that she and Javi are getting a divorce, she is constantly telling this little boy, no you can't go to Javi's house (she also no longer refers to him as daddy to Issac), just Lincoln AND she had the nerve to tell this little boy, oh, btw you won't be getting a room at Javi's house, just Lincoln.
> 
> WTF, is wrong with this woman!!!! You don't do that to a kid. He doesn't understand!! He's just a little boy!! How hard is it to say, Oh, you and your brother can get bunk beds and share a room at Javi's house, wouldn't that be cool! Now you get to have 3 bedrooms; one at Mommy's house, One at daddy's house and one at Javi's house.
> 
> Also, seriously, she is fighting Javi on borrowing car seats for one damn day, so he can take the boys to camp. Are you serious?!?!! I never liked Javi, but at least he is trying to include Issac, just like Joe told her, she can bring both boys to his house, if she needs a break. . I swear some people do not know how to freakin parent.
> 
> I can't with Janelle and her mother. You are in the freaking car arguing over speaker phone with two kids in the back (one of them is the reason you are fighting). What is wrong with these girls. A good mother does not act like that. You take her off speaker and talk to her on the phone the regular way and tell her, we are in the car righ now with the kids, I will call you back in a few. How hard is that.
> 
> I can't stand these stupid a$$ girls and non common sense. Instead of spending money on plastic surgery, louis vuitton bags and new cars, they need to spend money on some parenting and common sense classes.



I legit can't stand Kail. She acts all holier than thou about everything. She was so desperate to be loved she got with Javi, had his baby, got married and now can't stand him.   She really boils my blood with her parenting and general demeanor.

Janelle will always be Janelle and I don't even pay attention to her anymore.

Chelsea, as annoying as her baby voice is, is the only one who's got it right.


----------



## terebina786

Also Cole's new hair has done wonders for him... I didn't even recognize him until he opened his mouth lol.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Just finished the episode.  I could have cried for Isaac in the car.  How could Kail have said that about the bedroom?  Even Jo  seems to be cooperating with Isaac spending as much time with Javi as he wants.  What stick is up kail's ass. Maybe they can go visit when Kail is getting lip injections.
> 
> Same for Jace.  That little prerehearsed  scene backfired on Jenelle  when Jase said "I like camp, I'll miss Mommy."   No, he really doesn't like being with Jenelle  and David.  I suspect they smoke weed and scream at each other.
> 
> Leah and her sister both look worn out.  Hard to believe they are so young.



I love how Jace refuses to call his grandmother "meme". No bi$ch she's mommy to me. Giving birth to a child does not make you a parent. Have several seats little girl. I am still boiling when they had the nerve to let that little boy go down a flight of stairs and to the bathroom alone in a restaurant. It takes a matter of seconds to snatch a kid. It would not be hard for a pedophile to grab him in the bathroom put hand over his mouth and walk out with him or hurt him. To many good people out there who want children and can't have them yet this moron is on pregnancy number 4 or 5, baby number 3 and all her kids have different last names.


----------



## FlipDiver

Cole would be so much more attractive if he manned up his voice. Is that possible?


----------



## TC1

FlipDiver said:


> Cole would be so much more attractive if he manned up his voice. Is that possible?


 I feel like he's so used to talking baby talk that he now just does it constantly..because Chelsea does it too...neither of them notice how ridiculous it sounds.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Issac broke my heart, he doesn't understand, he loves Javi and just wants to be with him and his brother. UGH it's the kids who always suffer.


----------



## pursegrl12

Damn kail!!!! Cold af
Did he cheat on her?? How awkward was that car ride after they dropped the boys off?!?

More importantly, that producer that she always talked to us hot!!

Janelle pregnant again. Wash, rinse, repeat. I give her and baby daddy #3  a year tops after baby #47 is born.


----------



## FlipDiver

Glad to know it's her waist trainer and scale that keep her looking so fit, not, you know, her full body mommy makeover plastic surgery.


----------



## pursegrl12

Her tattoos are so ugly


----------



## terebina786

She doesn't look that fit at all... Also she's a vile human being the way she was treating Javi.  It was actually disgusting.  Unless he cheated on her or did something to her, there wsas no excuse for it.


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't believe she's so rude to Javi.  I mean, didn't he basically enlist to get healthcare benefits for her and the boys and to have a steady income?   
I don't think she has to stay in a marriage if it's not working just to repay him, but damn, she could at least be kind to him.  He's being nothing but pleasant and civil to her.  Plus, he's downright wonderful to Isaac.


----------



## buzzytoes

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3584073
> 
> Glad to know it's her waist trainer and scale that keep her looking so fit, not, you know, her full body mommy makeover plastic surgery.



Not really sure how accurate it can be when you stand like that on a scale either. Put a bra on Kail!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Jenelle had her baby, blah blah pics on IG


----------



## pursegrl12

She had a girl! I can't wait for her to grow up and act exactly like her lol


----------



## mcb100

I don't think a scale alone can make you lose weight, call me crazy but I think scales just read you your weight. She must be sponsoring things like that for side money. I see Chelsea do that a lot too. If you follow them on Facebook or Instagram they will post photos of miracle shakes that have miraculously helped them and where to buy it, etc, and I believe Chelsea sponsors those waist trainers and she advertised for some kind of diet pill in the past? I don't blame them though. MTV money won't last for forever. Janelle is the one that should be hustling (sponsoring items/advertising items for money), as she has little to no skills, and won't get hired with charges on her record, I mean when the whole MTV series ends, what will she do? At least Chelsea is a licensed esthetician so she could maybe do skincare, and Kail has a college degree now that she could fall back on if she absolutely had to. (Though to be honest i don't know if Kail could get hired either, as any employer can watch the show and see her sh*tty attitude. But maybe she could?)


----------



## TC1

You have to wonder what else was going on with Kail. She kept saying it was "her house" and took Javi's keys back...treated him like garbage. Pretty sure it was probably still HIS house too. She's unreal. I have no idea why Adam gets paid to rant and rave, duck out of filming..(cause he didn't even have Aubree she was with his parents). Such an a-hole.


----------



## FlipDiver

TC1 said:


> You have to wonder what else was going on with Kail. She kept saying it was "her house" and took Javi's keys back...treated him like garbage. Pretty sure it was probably still HIS house too. She's unreal. I have no idea why Adam gets paid to rant and rave, duck out of filming..(cause he didn't even have Aubree she was with his parents). Such an a-hole.



If Javi wanted to be a d***, he could probably go after her for his share of her MTV / book money, in a marital award or alimony as part of their divorce, since her income is probably way more than his AF enlisted salary. He likely won't though out of pride and also he seems like a gentleman, and wouldn't want a heavily contested divorce for the sake of the kids.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Just finished watching the epi..
Damn, Kailynn was so incredibly rude to Javi! There was just no need to treat him like that. At all. 
Javi is so sweet to Isaac. Letting him know he'll always have a especial room in his house, as Isaac kissed and hugged him. Aww.
Janelle pregnant again. New baby daddy. Right..


----------



## beekmanhill

Remember when Kail was maybe going to have to relocate to pursue her TV career?  Even to NY, lol.  Wasn't that just last year before Javi left?  I think she has a man on the side.  She treated Jo the same way even when she was living in his house, everything paid by Jo's parents (except for their then small MTV salary).  Remember she snuck out to date her Target fellow employee.   She has to control everything, and she seems to have no feelings, except temporary ones.  

So David has three kids by three mothers and Jenelle has three kids by three fathers?  I can only say I hope the MTV money keeps rolling in or the taxpayers will have another huge expense on their hands.


----------



## FlipDiver

beekmanhill said:


> Remember when Kail was maybe going to have to relocate to pursue her TV career?  Even to NY, lol.  Wasn't that just last year before Javi left?  I think she has a man on the side.  She treated Jo the same way even when she was living in his house, everything paid by Jo's parents (except for their then small MTV salary).  Remember she snuck out to date her Target fellow employee.   She has to control everything, and she seems to have no feelings, except temporary ones.
> 
> So David has three kids by three mothers and Jenelle has three kids by three fathers?  I can only say I hope the MTV money keeps rolling in or the taxpayers will have another huge expense on their hands.



Wow I didn't know David has another kid besides the older girl they show, and now his new baby with J. Not surprised.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Javi is crazy!  I wouldn't have just returned from a deployment and then be told to turn over keys to a home that has my name on the deed!  Hell no!  Kail has a lot of nerve.

did you guys see how heartbroken little Isaac was when Kail basically told him, he won't have a room at Javi's house?  That little boy has a real genuine connection with Javi and because of Kail's means spirit, she's trying to ruin it.  

These girls may not finish school or have higher aspirations, but they are very fertile.  Popping out kids is the only thing they seem to know how to do.


----------



## mrskolar09

Looks like Chelsea had her baby...
Watson Cole is his name.  He's a cutie!

https://www.google.com/amp/m.eonlin...om-2-star-chelsea-houska-gives-birth-to-a-boy


----------



## TC1

Chelsea and Jenelle had their babies a day apart?..LOL..and the franchise rolls on...


----------



## pursegrl12

It'll keep going until their kids are teen moms


----------



## TC1

Jenelle named her daughter Ensley Eason. That doesn't quite roll off the tongue


----------



## TC1

So, let me get this straight...Javi goes over to HIS house to pack up his stuff and Kail's new man is there...and Kail is raging mad?. Lawd woman, you've got some nerve.


----------



## acrowcounted

I think I read somewhere that according to Adam, each girl makes around $250k per season


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TC1 said:


> Jenelle named her daughter Ensley Eason. That doesn't quite roll off the tongue



I don't even care about that, my heart breaks for Issac


----------



## TC1

^ Not sure why I was quoted?...anyhow...My heart was broken for little Issac too. Kail is a lying, cheating poor excuse for a parent. "I'm out at Walmart" no, you're in Javi's house with your new boyfriend.
I was also heartbroken when poor little Jace was asking Barbara what she wanted him to do about the court situation "If that's what you want me to do, I will do it". Did Jenelle not realize wearing that dress made her look about 6 months pregnant?, or did she just want us to think she was smuggling a turtle under there?


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> ^ Not sure why I was quoted?...anyhow...My heart was broken for little Issac too. Kail is a lying, cheating poor excuse for a parent. "I'm out at Walmart" no, you're in Javi's house with your new boyfriend.
> I was also heartbroken when poor little Jace was asking Barbara what she wanted him to do about the court situation "If that's what you want me to do, I will do it". Did Jenelle not realize wearing that dress made her look about 6 months pregnant?, or did she just want us to think she was smuggling a turtle under there?



I always find it bad karma when women lie about being pregnant. To straight lie to someone when they ask you if you are pregnant is going to bring bad karma in my mind. If you are not ready to tell people, then just say "well, if I am, I can't hid it much longer, so I guess you will have to wait and see". I always cringe when celebs straight lie and say they are not pregnant when it is so obvious. Why put bad karma on your baby.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> So, let me get this straight...Javi goes over to HIS house to pack up his stuff and Kail's new man is there...and Kail is raging mad?. Lawd woman, you've got some nerve.



Ooooh, so was the guy who Joe greeted when he got there (whose face was blurred out) is her new guy, didn't take her long


----------



## slang

This show has the worst editing. In one scene Cole had the sides of her head shaved off and then in the next scene his hair was all grown back 

Also, it drives me nuts that they are allowed to refuse to film! ( I'm talking to you Kail and Adam)
That is their job, it's no different if i went to work and refused to do my job, I'd be fired.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> So, let me get this straight...Javi goes over to HIS house to pack up his stuff and Kail's new man is there...and Kail is raging mad?. Lawd woman, you've got some nerve.



Exactly. They're not officially divorced and it is still technically his house. She's nuts. I'm just shocked at how much their relationship changed in just 6 months.! You would have thought he was gone for years the way she's actting. My heart broke for Isaac when he asked Jo "do you know what my mom doing?" Ugh!!! Does she not see what this is doing to Isaac?!? He's completely confused


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> Ooooh, so was the guy who Joe greeted when he got there (whose face was blurred out) is her new guy, didn't take her long


Well, Kail has a history of cheating.

Remember when she was with Joe, living at his parents house she was cheating on him sleeping with the guy that worked at Walmart or Target.
Then started dating someone else and was cheating on him, too.
So her dating history is already gutter.   Any guy that messes with her, already needs to know they will be cheated on, too


----------



## Sassys

Okay, can someone please tell me if that is Cole's real voice? I just started watching Teen Mom 2 again. Is, it just me or is he slow (no shade). I know she does the annoying baby voice, but does he do it 24/7 as well????


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Okay, can someone please tell me if that is Cole's real voice? I just started watching Teen Mom 2 again. Is, it just me or is he slow (no shade). I know she does the annoying baby voice, but does he do it 24/7 as well????



24/7 365

It would be funny if they talked to their new baby in their regular voices but still talk to each other in baby voices


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> 24/7 365
> 
> It would be funny if they talked to their new baby in their regular voices but still talk to each other in baby voices



I can NOT tolerate a man with a bish voice


----------



## slang

Cole's voice is so annoying but I still like him, he is one of the few guys on the show that actually have a job!


----------



## Sassys

slang said:


> Cole's voice is so annoying but I still like him, he is one of the few guys on the show that actually have a job!



What does he do?


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> Cole's voice is so annoying but I still like him, he is one of the few guys on the show that actually have a job!


I had to snicker at Jo & Vee out rolling in the BMW to pick up Issac and they're both unemployed


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> What does he do?



Adam went after Randy (Chelsea's Dad) on social media a while back, asking him what him, Chelsea & Cole will do once the show stops. 
Randy was like ummm, I'll continue to run my dental practise I've had for 25+ yrs, Chelsea works as an esthetician and Cole has some sort of state government job to do with the road/highway safety. Not only does he have a job, he also has a college degree - that's 2 steps above most of the guys on this show LOL


----------



## TC1

Adam is such as ass. If you don't want to be filmed...don't be..but don't have your hand out for the MTV paychecks.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> I always find it bad karma when women lie about being pregnant. To straight lie to someone when they ask you if you are pregnant is going to bring bad karma in my mind. If you are not ready to tell people, then just say "well, if I am, I can't hid it much longer, so I guess you will have to wait and see". I always cringe when celebs straight lie and say they are not pregnant when it is so obvious. Why put bad karma on your baby.



I have a coworker who wouldn't admit she was pregnant until like the 7th month.  I think it was a superstition in her culture that something bad could happen (evil eye) if people know.  But she wasn't fooling no one lol.


----------



## terebina786

I legit can't stand Kail... I was like half watching and I saw the guy and Jo introduced himself and I was like that is bold.  The entire time I'm like that's Javi's house too! I don't know why he puts up with it.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I have a coworker who wouldn't admit she was pregnant until like the 7th month.  I think it was a superstition in her culture that something bad could happen (evil eye) if people know.  But she wasn't fooling no one lol.



Something bad can happen at anytime. This is why i also never understood the don't tell anyone until 12 weeks rule. I know 3 people who lost full term 9mos baby. I also know some one who lost full term twins.


----------



## acrowcounted

Sassys said:


> Something bad can happen at anytime. This is why i also never understood the don't tell anyone until 12 weeks rule. I know 3 people who lost full term 9mos baby. I also know some one who lost full term twins.


Likelihood of miscarriage goes down after 12 weeks and by then you aren't showing so if you tell no one and then lose it, you avoid many awkward conversations about having miscarried. When you're 9 months along, there is no hiding pregnancy so those conversations of loss would be unavoidable.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Joe and Javi are the best people to have in Isaac's life.  I hope Joe can get his ish together and fight for full custody of Isaac and Javi get his son, because Kail is worthless as a mother.  Like how is your husband deployed for 6 mos and already have a new dude before he returns???  How Sway?

Isaac is a really cute kid, seems respectful, kind, smart, affectionate, considerate and most of all very aware of how out of order Kail is.  When he told Kail, 'you don't need to fight with Javi' and "i want Dad (javi) to live with us' I almost cried.  Because you can tell, he saw/heard it all and is basically fed up with Kail.  Then Kail calls Joe telling him he NEEDS to get Isaac for the week.  Demanding.  So disrespectful.  Having another man in the house is so trashy.  She needs to cool her coochie!


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> I had to snicker at Jo & Vee out rolling in the BMW to pick up Issac and they're both unemployed


they are "real world" unemployed, but "reality show" employed...  when the show ends, ALL these kids will be in for a reality check, not the monetary kind


----------



## edollasign

Just watched the Dad's Special.  
I never saw Janelle's baby daddy (Jace's dad) Andrew until now.  Was he on her 16 and preggo episode?  They only showed Andrew Skyping Janelle and Barb with the paternity test results.  

Crazy how things have changed with Joe/Javi/Kail. I was heartbroken again for Issac watching Javi propose to Kail just knowing how it all turned out.  They showed Joe rapping in a music video, LOL.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> Joe and Javi are the best people to have in Isaac's life.  I hope Joe can get his ish together and fight for full custody of Isaac and Javi get his son, because Kail is worthless as a mother.  Like how is your husband deployed for 6 mos and already have a new dude before he returns???  How Sway?
> 
> Isaac is a really cute kid, seems respectful, kind, smart, affectionate, considerate and most of all very aware of how out of order Kail is.  When he told Kail, 'you don't need to fight with Javi' and "i want Dad (javi) to live with us' I almost cried.  Because you can tell, he saw/heard it all and is basically fed up with Kail.  Then Kail calls Joe telling him he NEEDS to get Isaac for the week.  Demanding.  So disrespectful.  Having another man in the house is so trashy.  She needs to cool her coochie!



I know this is mean, but Kail is gross, i don't know how she keeps getting guys. She's not attractive in the least and on top of that she has a horrible, *****y personality. She literally has no redeeming qualities(inside OR out). What guy would want to deal with that? I don't get it.


----------



## labelwhore04

Sassys said:


> I can NOT tolerate a man with a bish voice



I thought he was really hot until i heard him speak. I can't take him seriously with that voice.


----------



## pursegrl12

labelwhore04 said:


> I know this is mean, but Kail is gross, i don't know how she keeps getting guys. She's not attractive in the least and on top of that she has a horrible, *****y personality. She literally has no redeeming qualities(inside OR out). What guy would want to deal with that? I don't get it.



Exactly!!!! The attitude, the tattoos, not cute (sorry not sorry), dresses sloppy...I have not a clue what Javi saw in her?!? He's a cute kid (yes I'm old!) I guess the $$$$


----------



## FlipDiver

pursegrl12 said:


> Exactly!!!! The attitude, the tattoos, not cute (sorry not sorry), dresses sloppy...I have not a clue what Javi saw in her?!? He's a cute kid (yes I'm old!) I guess the $$$$






Maybe the tattoos were an attempt to cover up the sheet of fat flagpole-flapping down from her arms. Unfortunately it's not working [emoji466]️


----------



## TC1

Kail literally just latches on to men that show her any bit of attention. She did with Javi, and then as soon as he's out of the country and someone else shows her some..she's onto the next without consideration for her kids. Poor little Issac "I'm not okay" and "You shouldn't talk to Javi like that" He knows more about how to treat people than his mother.


----------



## pursegrl12

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3593430
> 
> 
> Maybe the tattoos were an attempt to cover up the sheet of fat flagpole-flapping down from her arms. Unfortunately it's not working [emoji466]️


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> So, let me get this straight...Javi goes over to HIS house to pack up his stuff and Kail's new man is there...and Kail is raging mad?. Lawd woman, you've got some nerve.



Kailyn can never be without a man around.  Javi needs to stand up for his rights, except he's probably afraid of losing access to Isaac who is not his child.  We saw the real Kail this week.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Kailyn can never be without a man around.  Javi needs to stand up for his rights, except he's probably afraid of losing access to Isaac who is not his child.  We saw the real Kail this week.



If Joe says he can be in his life, which it seems he wants him to. I don't think Kailyn can stop Javi from seeing Issac. I didn't like Javi before (to controlling) but now he is starting to grow on me.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> If Joe says he can be in his life, which it seems he wants him to. I don't think Kailyn can stop Javi from seeing Issac. I didn't like Javi before (to controlling) but now he is starting to grow on me.



It would be funny if Jo is the one who ends up giving Javi access.    I despise Kailyn now.  I was impressed with one thing; Isaac seems to feel very free to express his feelings.


----------



## slang

It would be ironic if joe was the one giving Javi access to Isaac, since Javi 
has been so critical of joe - even refusing to have lunch with him last year (when Kail wanted them all to have a meal together with the kids)


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, Jo seems to have changed with respect to Javi.  Who could not like Javi?  
As for appearance, I always wondered how Javi who is so neat and clean and ironed could be attracted to the sloppy looking Kail.  All Javi's friends seem neat too, I guess its the army (air force?) training.  It's so nice to see a group of guys who look so put together all the time, and aren't sloppy drunk (I'm old too).  
I watched the original 16 and Pregnant with Janelle a couple of months ago when they repeated them all.  I had never seen it.  I think they did show baby daddy but he was one big time loser.  Never showed up for anything, didn't show up for the birth of Isaac, was later in jail.  Think he had alcohol problems.  Janelle picks winners.


----------



## terebina786

I think Javi's controlling thing came out is the suspicion that Kail was cheating on him and I think he was right.  So it wasn't controlling so much as suspiciousness.  She couldn't wait for him to leave the country (which he was serving!) to move on.  She's disgusting.  And yes, she's super sloppy looking too.


----------



## mcb100

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, Jo seems to have changed with respect to Javi.  Who could not like Javi?
> As for appearance, I always wondered how Javi who is so neat and clean and ironed could be attracted to the sloppy looking Kail.  All Javi's friends seem neat too, I guess its the army (air force?) training.  It's so nice to see a group of guys who look so put together all the time, and aren't sloppy drunk (I'm old too).
> I watched the original 16 and Pregnant with Janelle a couple of months ago when they repeated them all.  I had never seen it.  I think they did show baby daddy but he was one big time loser.  Never showed up for anything, didn't show up for the birth of Isaac, was later in jail.  Think he had alcohol problems.  Janelle picks winners.



Yes I believe Janelle's first son, his father is a guy named Andrew who had a lot of issues with alcohol and wanted to focus more on his potential modeling career (that probably has flunked by now) than the kid he had with Janelle, and moved several states away to model. He was also jailed, probably more than once. Seemed like a big loser to me. I assume they have zero communication (Dunno if he signed his rights over, but he probably did.), and that he has zero idea of what his son even looks like unless he watches the show. I don't feel bad for him about that because it was evident that he had no desire whatsoever (even less than Adam) to be a father when he decided to move several states away to focus on his own low life career that didn't take off. (No skype, no nothing, just disappear and vanish.)


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> Yes I believe Janelle's first son, his father is a guy named Andrew who had a lot of issues with alcohol and wanted to focus more on his potential modeling career (that probably has flunked by now) than the kid he had with Janelle, and moved several states away to model. He was also jailed, probably more than once. Seemed like a big loser to me. I assume they have zero communication (Dunno if he signed his rights over, but he probably did.), and that he has zero idea of what his son even looks like unless he watches the show. I don't feel bad for him about that because it was evident that he had no desire whatsoever (even less than Adam) to be a father when he decided to move several states away to focus on his own low life career that didn't take off. (No skype, no nothing, just disappear and vanish.)



Yes,  I guess he signed his rights away.  I'll have to watch it again; its on my DVR.   I remember Janelle deciding "it isn't fair" after she had Jase and going out and partying.  Barbara had to care for him as a baby after working a full time job all day.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Leah gave those girls soup straight from the can didn't even heat it up.


----------



## FlipDiver

Glitterandstuds said:


> Leah gave those girls soup straight from the can didn't even heat it up.



Since it's not from a gas station, she probably considers it home cooking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

at this point, Janelle is just  a womb.  NOTHING about her says mother.


----------



## pursegrl12

jace giving her the side eye after she told him about the baby..."it's just not right" he said. truer words have never been spoken!!

I also love that apparently janelle is going to give Jace her new boyfriends last name after they marry...like what?!?! makes zero sense. they see jace like once a year. 

oh god and don't get me started with the pool scenes with leah and the girls!!! I was having a panic attack just watching it!!! that has disaster written all over it!!


----------



## FlipDiver

terebina786 said:


> I think Javi's controlling thing came out is the suspicion that Kail was cheating on him and I think he was right.  So it wasn't controlling so much as suspiciousness.  She couldn't wait for him to leave the country (which he was serving!) to move on.  She's disgusting.  And yes, she's super sloppy looking too.



I just got caught up w the episode where they fought. 

Kail is straight up trash. She's the worst of the bunch bc at least the other girls own that their lives are a mess, but she pretends she's the perfect martyr mom. She needs to stop chasing dudes and bringing them around the house, and introducing her boys to every random dick in her life. I feel so bad for Javi and Isaac.


----------



## mrskolar09

Glitterandstuds said:


> Leah gave those girls soup straight from the can didn't even heat it up.



DH and I were so grossed out!


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> DH and I were so grossed out!



Disgusting, I noticed it.  Poor kids.


----------



## TC1

Leah is so lazy. Clearly the kids' passports weren't ready because the failed to get them in on time. Like everything else in her life. The soup from the can was vile, poor kids.
Chelsea is really the whole mom package now..got rid of the Jeep for a Land Rover with all leather I see.


----------



## mcb100

^Maybe she needed room in a car if she wants more kids in the future? Not all jeeps, but those kinds of jeeps, are known to be kind of small on the inside. 

Leah, i could see is trying to make attempts at being a better mother, or at least appearing to be. But there really aren't any excuses for her behavior. Yes, I know, three kids is a lot but you don't have a job (except someone coming to occasionally film you in which requires no effort from you at all.) so I never understood why she was late for everything, and missed events, or why the house was really messy *all *of the time, or why she cannot get them to school on time. Kids make messes, but there is no reason why you don't practice basic sanitary procedures, or basic picking up of stuff on a daily basis (there was an article about how the crew saw bloody tampons on the carpet in her house, just left there for weeks). She gets paid pretty well (250k, if not more.), so she should really be feeding those girls better. I'm not saying go out and buy all organic stuff, but you can cook them meals from real food, and not make them eat gas station food all the time or not even both to heat up their canned soup. Three kids is a lot, but there are plenty of awesome single mothers to three kids out there who work FT, and clean house, and take care of their kids and things...there's no excuses.

She's just not a good mother....I'm sorry, but it's the truth. Some women just aren't. Even though I don't trust her (she could be trying to make Leah look bad or portraying information in ways that she shouldn't be), I have a feeling that Miranda is going to be a lot more maternal with her baby and she treats the girls the right way, from what we do see on camera, anyways.


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Leah gave those girls soup straight from the can didn't even heat it up.



Im glad someone else noticed that lol.


----------



## Sassys

Why did Chelsea ask her father if her ex Adam paid child support? Why would her father know about money being paid to her and she doesn't know?


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Why did Chelsea ask her father if her ex Adam paid child support? Why would her father know about money being paid to her and she doesn't know?


 Pretty sure he manages all her money. I'm willing to bet he covered any expenses she couldn't afford before she met Cole.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Pretty sure he manages all her money. I'm willing to bet he covered any expenses she couldn't afford before she met Cole.



Oh, okay. Does she work. I know some of you mentioned she has a license in something.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Oh, okay. Does she work. I know some of you mentioned she has a license in something.


 At one point she was working as an esthetician. I don't believe she is working while this season was filmed.


----------



## mrskolar09

She had an esthetician's license and was working at a spa, I think.  But I'm sure with being pregnant and having Cole contributing income, she probably gave it up.  

I get the impression that Randy is basically her manager and handles all her legal and financial stuff.


----------



## FlipDiver

What.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, why in the world is she dressed like a flower child in the bathtub? SMH.


----------



## TC1

When David said last night "I can see it right now, on a billboard" refering to Ensley Eason as their daughters name..I couldn't help but think....Yes, a billboard for a strip club.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> When David said last night "I can see it right now, on a billboard" refering to Ensley Eason as their daughters name..I couldn't help but think....Yes, a billboard for a strip club.




She had the nerve to tell her mother, "I took the picture at 7pm, did you want me to call you at that time. What? Uh? WTF, does that have to do with anything. 

14 weeks pregnant and you already have a name picked out and announce the name?


----------



## pursegrl12

how long before she has baby #4?!? I'll give it 18 months...


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Why did Chelsea ask her father if her ex Adam paid child support? Why would her father know about money being paid to her and she doesn't know?



Chelsea has said MTV pays money to Aubree (all the the kids get paid) which goes into a trust fund that she also adds to monthly and Adam is supposed to as well but never does. I think Randy manages Aubree's trust account

Correction - it was Adam, not Chelsea who spoke about Aubree's trust fund and how he won't pay into it and doesn't think he should have to pay the child support because he isn't allowed access to it.


----------



## slang

The kids are the smartest ones on the show most of the time..how about Jace telling Jenelle "it's not right" when she announces she's pregnant again.
Also how adorable was Issac arranging his stuff animals on his bed by size


----------



## Coco.lover

I felt terrible for Issac and the way she Kail treated Javi disgusting. Love Chelsea.


----------



## Carson123

mcb100 said:


> ^Maybe she needed room in a car if she wants more kids in the future? Not all jeeps, but those kinds of jeeps, are known to be kind of small on the inside.
> 
> Leah, i could see is trying to make attempts at being a better mother, or at least appearing to be. But there really aren't any excuses for her behavior. Yes, I know, three kids is a lot but you don't have a job (except someone coming to occasionally film you in which requires no effort from you at all.) so I never understood why she was late for everything, and missed events, or why the house was really messy *all *of the time, or why she cannot get them to school on time. Kids make messes, but there is no reason why you don't practice basic sanitary procedures, or basic picking up of stuff on a daily basis (there was an article about how the crew saw bloody tampons on the carpet in her house, just left there for weeks). She gets paid pretty well (250k, if not more.), so she should really be feeding those girls better. I'm not saying go out and buy all organic stuff, but you can cook them meals from real food, and not make them eat gas station food all the time or not even both to heat up their canned soup. Three kids is a lot, but there are plenty of awesome single mothers to three kids out there who work FT, and clean house, and take care of their kids and things...there's no excuses.
> 
> She's just not a good mother....I'm sorry, but it's the truth. Some women just aren't. Even though I don't trust her (she could be trying to make Leah look bad or portraying information in ways that she shouldn't be), I have a feeling that Miranda is going to be a lot more maternal with her baby and she treats the girls the right way, from what we do see on camera, anyways.



Yep. And $250k in West Virginia is prob more like $1m compared to other parts of the country. With that money she could def afford a nanny to help out or at the very least a cleaning lady.


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> Yep. And $250k in West Virginia is prob more like $1m compared to other parts of the country. With that money she could def afford a nanny to help out or at the very least a cleaning lady.



She doesn't need a nanny (she doesn't have a job and can take care of her own kids lol). My grandmother raised 12 kids all by herself. Leah is down right lazy. It boggles my mind how these girls do nothing all day and have the nerve to have a dirty home and dirty kids.  $250K a year and these girls do nothing to better themselves.

That pool in Leah's backyard just made me fall off the sofa. I can't believe they still make those above ground pools.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> She had an esthetician's license and was working at a spa, I think.  But I'm sure with being pregnant and having Cole contributing income, she probably gave it up.
> 
> I get the impression that Randy is basically her manager and handles all her legal and financial stuff.



Being pregnant is no excuse to quit her job. These girls really think the gravy train will never leave the station.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Uh, why in the world is she dressed like a flower child in the bathtub? SMH.


she's trying to channel her inner Beyonce


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> she's trying to channel her inner Beyonce



LOL.


----------



## mrskolar09

I agree that if she was supporting herself alone it wouldn't be worth quitting because you're pregnant, but with a second income (and it looks like Cole makes decent money) it's probably a non-issue for them.  
I actually quit my job when I got pregnant with my first baby, but my income was only extra money for us anyway, my husband is able to support us on his income alone anyway.  

I really hope all the moms are setting aside some of their MTV paychecks for when the show is over.


----------



## mrskolar09

Carson123 said:


> Yep. And $250k in West Virginia is prob more like $1m compared to other parts of the country. With that money she could def afford a nanny to help out or at the very least a cleaning lady.



I'm from WV, and it's true that $$ stretches there longer than a lot of places.  Leah lives in a more expensive part of the state, but WV has lower taxes and general cost of living.  

I think Leah is very overwhelmed.  Not that that excuses not taking decent care of your kids, but I think she would benefit from having someone in her life like Chelsea has Cole.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i bet those little girls are tired of moving every season!  Meanwhile, Corey has been in the same house, married to the same woman and same job..  stability!


----------



## pursegrl12

yes!! why does Leah keep moving?!?! I do have to admit, I would probably overwhelmed too if I was a single mother  with 3 kids *BUT* she doesn't work and the twins are in school all day so there is zero excuse for her to be so overwhelmed. she's got all day to cook, clean and do laundry.


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> She doesn't need a nanny (she doesn't have a job and can take care of her own kids lol). My grandmother raised 12 kids all by herself. Leah is down right lazy. It boggles my mind how these girls do nothing all day and have the nerve to have a dirty home and dirty kids.  $250K a year and these girls do nothing to better themselves.
> 
> That pool in Leah's backyard just made me fall off the sofa. I can't believe they still make those above ground pools.



I don't know why, but your comment on her pool made me LOL myself. 

I did think it was good that Leah told the girls that MTV didn't count as adult supervision. I'm sure MTV is watching a lot of these Teen Mom kids but that is a good point Leah made


----------



## mcb100

TC1 said:


> At one point she was working as an esthetician. I don't believe she is working while this season was filmed.


She has her esthetician's license. 

I am a licensed esthetician and a licensed cosmetologist as well, even though I am now working in a different field (switching industries due to a more salary based, more money to be made, industry and a more stable one even though I still have passion for that stuff.), and the good thing about having a license is that it never goes away unless you actually file to "give" it up, which nobody ever does. (Passing your state boards=license. So you are still technically considered a "licensed esthetician" even if not working in the field anymore.). As long as you pay your fee each year (Pennsylvania is I believe 67.00 dollars a year per license, not sure about where Chelsea lives.), just once a year, you always have your license to practice, and you can come back to that or jump back into the industry whenever you want--so you it's a good thing to have as an extra or to fall back on if you don't want it as your ultimate career. Simply quitting her job, does not mean that she "gave up" her license, just to clarify some posts on here.

If I look back though I remember when she first started working there she filmed a lot and I believe she was only working Part Time, so she probably could've kept it and still filmed, but she might figure she has more new mommy time without the job + just starting out into the industry (commission only. lots of clients=decent money. not many clients=little money and zero clients=no money.), she probably wasn't making much at all there, as most people don't make much when they just start out so the little commission that she was or could have been getting just might have been so little that it wasn't worth it to her to keep it (to barely make a dent against 250k a year) with all the MTV money and new babies. I don't know for sure, but I'm thinking that that might have been it. Could've made such slim money starting out that she might have felt it wasn't worth her time away from kids?


----------



## mrskolar09

I should have clarified, I didn't mean Chelsea gave up her license, just the job at the spa.  Lol, until I reread my post, I didn't realize how it sounded!  

I honestly don't see anything wrong with Chelsea not working.  She is with someone who has a steady income, she has MTV money, and when the show stops, she'll always have a skill to fall back on if needed.  

Leah is the one who should be worried.  She's the only one who hasn't completed some sort of school or skill based program.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> Leah is the one who should be worried.  She's the only one who hasn't completed some sort of school or skill based program.



What education/job does Janelle have? Getting pregnant every other year is not a career.


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought she did some kind of medical assistant training program

Not that this makes her an ideal job candidate, but it's something


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> I thought she did some kind of medical assistant training program
> 
> Not that this makes her an ideal job candidate, but it's something



Oh, I didn't realize she even graduated from high school.


----------



## FlipDiver

mrskolar09 said:


> I thought she did some kind of medical assistant training program
> 
> Not that this makes her an ideal job candidate, but it's something



Did she finish that med assistant program? I remember she was concerned she wouldn't be able to find a job in the field bc of her multiple arrests and then the assault charge.


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought they mentioned something about her graduation from the program, but I could be wrong.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she graduated from a technical/community college with some sort of medical assistant degree.


----------



## mcb100

Janelle,  I could be wrong, but I believe she went through some medical assisting program. However, I know she has had charges on her record before and in that field, I really doubt they will hire anyone with a criminal record. I'm not saying anything against her, but I believe it's like the teaching industry in that retrospect--they really don't want anything at all on your record. I could be wrong though.

I briefly remember an episode where Leah was considering doing cosmetology. I mean, it's always good to have something that you can do. But I remember she spent all that money on I think a school kit for cosmetology. It said on the episode like thousands of dollars, and that kind of make sense when I think of the price of my own school kit back in the day. They are non refundable, as well. The only thing is they tried to buy stuff at the furniture store it was either furniture or some kind of large appliance, either her and Jeremy or her and Corey (was a while back, can't remember) and the card wouldn't go through or something, like she did it behind his back. Then, she spent all that money on that stuff and went and changed her mind that she didn't want to do the program.

She strikes me as the type of person who doesn't think things through enough before she does it. Before you shell out all that money, just sit there and really think about the decision at hand--whether or not you want to do it.


----------



## TC1

Perhaps Leah just looked in the mirror after doing her own makeup and realized Cosmetology wasn't for her. LOL


----------



## mrskolar09

I remember that, lol.  She and Jeremy were buying a new washing machine and the card was declined because she had spent so much on her Mary Kay starter kit. (1000's of $$)

Thinking about it now though, I wonder if that wasn't a cover story for her drug habit.


I also remember seeing in some Facebook tabloid post that at some point, she and some friends had opened a 'salon' but it got closed down for operating without the necessary licenses, or something like that.

She does seems to bounce around from ambition to ambition.  I remember when she and Jeremy got together she was starting a nursing program or something along those lines.  She had the cosmetology thing, and wasn't she a dental assistant at some point, too?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I was so grossed out when leah gave the girls soup directly from the can


----------



## beekmanhill

FlipDiver said:


> Did she finish that med assistant program? I remember she was concerned she wouldn't be able to find a job in the field bc of her multiple arrests and then the assault charge.



Yes, that darn unfair assault charge ruined her medical career.  She said that many times.  BWAHAHAHA.


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched the aftershow this week; Leah and Kail were on.  Barbara called in for Janelle and Randy called in for Chelsea.  
Leah looks 35, and not a good 35.  Kail looked messy as usual, skin tight leggings, blazer over a black blouse, hair all straggly topped with a knot, plumped up top lip.  The host mentioned Kail's desire to get into TV and let her read the viewer's questions.  She reads well, has a nice voice, but her appearance would have to change a lot to get a TV gig.  

Leah was almost silent and didn't answer any questions except to say "Ohhh, ahhh don't know."   She seemed so much shyer than she does on the show.

Barbara said David kicked her out of the delivery room, and she hasn't had contact since with new granddaughter.  Randy said Chelsea was doing fine, Cole was a great father and Aubree loved the baby.  Chelsea was really fortunate to have Randy all thee years.  I think he handled all the lawyers, the court appearances, the home emergencies, and lots of money.    I thought he was a bit too overindulgent at times, but it turned out well.  

I'm happy that Cole is still working and hasn't just hopped on the MTV gravy train.


----------



## mrskolar09

Chelsea has definitely been lucky to have had such supportive parents and then to have Cole.  He seems like a really nice, decent guy.


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> I watched the aftershow this week; Leah and Kail were on.  Barbara called in for Janelle and Randy called in for Chelsea.
> Leah looks 35, and not a good 35.  Kail looked messy as usual, skin tight leggings, blazer over a black blouse, hair all straggly topped with a knot, plumped up top lip.  The host mentioned Kail's desire to get into TV and let her read the viewer's questions.  She reads well, has a nice voice, but her appearance would have to change a lot to get a TV gig.
> 
> Leah was almost silent and didn't answer any questions except to say "Ohhh, ahhh don't know."   She seemed so much shyer than she does on the show.
> 
> Barbara said David kicked her out of the delivery room, and she hasn't had contact since with new granddaughter.  Randy said Chelsea was doing fine, Cole was a great father and Aubree loved the baby.  Chelsea was really fortunate to have Randy all thee years.  I think he handled all the lawyers, the court appearances, the home emergencies, and lots of money.    I thought he was a bit too overindulgent at times, but it turned out well.
> 
> I'm happy that Cole is still working and hasn't just hopped on the MTV gravy train.



Oh wow, I didn't even know there was an after show!


----------



## MKB0925

TC1 said:


> Perhaps Leah just looked in the mirror after doing her own makeup and realized Cosmetology wasn't for her. LOL



This made me LOL [emoji23] 
That blue eyeliner and over processed hair!


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Oh wow, I didn't even know there was an after show!


  I didn't either; my DVR picked it up.   All in all it was pretty dull and they tend to put a positive spin on everything.


----------



## FlipDiver

Jenelle is engaged again [emoji183]


----------



## beekmanhill

How romantic.................sigh.


----------



## pursegrl12

"We've decided on forever"= "we've decided that since I look like a hooker with 3 baby daddies that we better get married to make it look legit but we'll most likely be fighting and divorced by the time the baby is 1"


----------



## acrowcounted

This is like her fourth engagement, right?


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> "We've decided on forever"= "we've decided that since I look like a hooker with 3 baby daddies that we better get married to make it look legit but we'll most likely be fighting and divorced by the time the baby is 1"


Not to mention HIS 3 baby mamas


----------



## mrskolar09

Well they seem to be much better together than she and Nathan were.  I wish them the best.


----------



## roxies_mom

Ok, so the ridiculous Debz OG video on TM 2 Live...i.just.can't.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> Well they seem to be much better together than she and Nathan were.  I wish them the best.


it's still in the happy stages.  give it a few more months...


----------



## pursegrl12

roxies_mom said:


> Ok, so the ridiculous Debz OG video on TM 2 Live...i.just.can't.



can you believe that?!?! omg, i was dying!!! and she was dead serious which made it even funnier.


----------



## acrowcounted

What's with the preview for next week with Kail saying she wants Javi back?! Ugh, just no, leave the poor boy alone!


----------



## TC1

acrowcounted said:


> What's with the preview for next week with Kail saying she wants Javi back?! Ugh, just no, leave the poor boy alone!


Her new boy toy probably ran for the hills when he saw how much drama Kail is.


----------



## beekmanhill

acrowcounted said:


> What's with the preview for next week with Kail saying she wants Javi back?! Ugh, just no, leave the poor boy alone!



OMG, my DVR cut off before I heard this.   She is such a control freak.  Did you see the look on her face when Jo dared to mention custody issues?   Vee is correct, it is fine now that she has problems with Javi, but she turns on a dime.  

It seems to me that Adi has always done better than that doctor predicted.   
Janelle doesn't seem quite as volatile with David as she did with previous bf's.  Who knows, maybe she is maturing.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> OMG, my DVR cut off before I heard this.   She is such a control freak.  Did you see the look on her face when Jo dared to mention custody issues?   Vee is correct, it is fine now that she has problems with Javi, but she turns on a dime.
> 
> It seems to me that Adi has always done better than that doctor predicted.
> Janelle doesn't seem quite as volatile with David as she did with previous bf's.  Who knows, maybe she is maturing.


Well, Kail wants to be able to use Jo as a daycare when she feels it's right..but doesn't want it to be brought up as "custody" because then her child support would be affected.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> Well, Kail wants to be able to use Jo as a daycare when she feels it's right..but doesn't want it to be brought up as "custody" because then her child support would be affected.


yup! she "needs" Jo only at her own convenience, he's like a drop in daycare for her. Vee was right, he needs to request 50/50 custody in case in the future, they fight or she gets married again and she no longer "needs" Jo.


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> yup! she "needs" Jo only at her own convenience, he's like a drop in daycare for her. Vee was right, he needs to request 50/50 custody in case in the future, they fight or she gets married again and she no longer "needs" Jo.



I'd get 50/50 if I were Jo.  Remember last year she threatened Javi with moving to New York to advance her TV career?


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I'd get 50/50 if I were Jo.  Remember last year she threatened Javi with moving to New York to advance her TV career?


No one wants her monotone voice and over inflated lips on a TV show besides the one she's already milking to death.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just caught up with this season...These poor kids!! Aubree is the only one with stability and love... 
I'm happy Javi & Jo are teaming up and putting Isaac first...
Jace... Poor kid... Janelle is an absolute disgrace! 
Leah is a mess!


----------



## roxies_mom

Is it me or does it seem like Jo is starting to put Kail before Vee and their daughter. I see Kail becoming a wedge between Jo and Vee.


----------



## slang

OK, I know this is so random but Chelsea and all her friends have gorgeous teeth. 
I'm guessing they aren't natural, and are courtesy of Randy?


----------



## sarahloveslouis

slang said:


> OK, I know this is so random but Chelsea and all her friends have gorgeous teeth.
> I'm guessing they aren't natural, and are courtesy of Randy?



I'm sure you're right! If not Randy, I know Chelsea and other teen moms are promoting teeth whiteners like crazy on their social media (ugh)


----------



## beekmanhill

roxies_mom said:


> Is it me or does it seem like Jo is starting to put Kail before Vee and their daughter. I see Kail becoming a wedge between Jo and Vee.



It won't last though.   Kail only needs Jo until she has her hooks in the next guy.  Then she will treat Jo like garbage again.


----------



## mrskolar09

roxies_mom said:


> Is it me or does it seem like Jo is starting to put Kail before Vee and their daughter. I see Kail becoming a wedge between Jo and Vee.



Ita!  
I get that Jo is probably jumping at the chance to see Isaac more and be a bigger part of his life, and he has been more than cool with keeping Javi in his life.  But Vee is right.  Kailyn is volatile.  She changes feelings like the wind blows, so Jo should solidify things while he can.  I think Kailyn is using Jo for some convenient male attention, too.  She looked like she was trying to inch her arm over to his when he was driving her.  And now that Jo brought up Vee's feelings, Kailyn clearly has an axe to grind there.    

If Jo were smart, he'd keep his distance from Kailyn and focus on Isaac because she definitely doesn't seem like she gives a damn for anyone's feelings but her own.


----------



## labelwhore04

LOL omg i just can't... Is this a joke? She can't be serious

http://www.mtv.com/news/2982863/farrah-abraham-debra-music-video-teen-mom-og/


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I watched the Debz OG video I die lmao! She looks absolutely hilarious in it she actually reminds me of a older manager I had. My friend and I dubbed her Graylo because she was "40" and dressed like she was JLo trying to be a cougar with all the guys my age. She even dose cray cray eyes in the video. I don't understand why she even has her own spin off. She's a much less successful PMK I will admit I might catch a episode to see the crazy. I don't expect it to be enough to keep viewers TBH.


----------



## mcb100

slang said:


> OK, I know this is so random but Chelsea and all her friends have gorgeous teeth.
> I'm guessing they aren't natural, and are courtesy of Randy?



Well I don't know if it helps but I have a mouthful of veneers, top and bottom and the dentist told me even though I have had them for years now to refrain from any teeth whiteners, or even whitening toothpaste. So if they are actually using the teeth whiteners that they promote, they might actually have natural teeth? Who knows? I don't know for sure, Chelsea's teeth are gorgeous though.


----------



## FlipDiver

Who wants to join Leah's MLM? She just wants to empower y'all!


----------



## mrskolar09

She just never gives up on these side things does she

I'm surprised she's not doing lularoe


----------



## beekmanhill

How exactly is #LeahDawn going to train people in makeup who live in England, Australia, etc..............

Oddly enough, I've never been impressed by her makeup skills.   
I suppose she will make a few bucks from each click of her deluded fans.


----------



## Sassys

Leah wears make-up?? Every time I see her, I want to put her in the shower. She always looks dirty.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Leah wears make-up?? Every time I see her, I want to put her in the shower. She always looks dirty.



That's what I mean.


----------



## Sassys

Aubree is my kind of gal; she loves carrot cake like me


----------



## Sassys

I thought Kailyn had liposuction; her stomach looks like she is 3mos pregnant.


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> Aubree is my kind of gal; she loves carrot cake like me



Best cake ever!!!


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> I thought Kailyn had liposuction; her stomach looks like she is 3mos pregnant.



I know right?! I thought she had a full body makeover but she looks the same.


----------



## mrskolar09

Haha, I was just thinking that her mommy makeover was a waste of money.  
Plus no amount of money can change her ugly personality.


----------



## TC1

Geez, Kail has it rough. Having a "hard time" so she jets off to Hawaii without the kids....just leaves them with their dads. Then gets home and picks them up in ANOTHER new car. A BMW SUV with her LV bag on the passenger seat. She's SO hard done by


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Geez, Kail has it rough. Having a "hard time" so she jets off to Hawaii without the kids....just leaves them with their dads. Then gets home and picks them up in ANOTHER new car. A BMW SUV with her LV bag on the passenger seat. She's SO hard done by



Meanwhile Leah is having such a hard time raising 3 kids and she does nothing all day and gets paid $$$$. Must be so hard and tough


----------



## acrowcounted

Don't forget Janelle's "business trip" to NYC. That entire scene should be played in court when she tries to get custody of Jase back.


----------



## acrowcounted

TC1 said:


> Geez, Kail has it rough. Having a "hard time" so she jets off to Hawaii without the kids....just leaves them with their dads. Then gets home and picks them up in ANOTHER new car. A BMW SUV with her LV bag on the passenger seat. She's SO hard done by


I chuckled out loud when Kail was like "I was having a tough week so I flew out to Hawaii for a quick break without the kids". We should all have it so rough!


----------



## pursegrl12

acrowcounted said:


> I chuckled out loud when Kail was like "I was having a tough week so I flew out to Hawaii for a quick break without the kids". We should all have it so rough!



right?!?! if i have a tough week, i pour myself a gigantic glass of wine and hide in the bathroom while scrolling FB on my phone.


----------



## mcb100

acrowcounted said:


> Don't forget Janelle's "business trip" to NYC. That entire scene should be played in court when she tries to get custody of Jase back.



That was hysterical. Her "business trip" that she absolutely had to go to was just a celebratory trip to go out and party with friends and night clubs in NYC. I watched the whole thing. I believe Barbara wanted her to do something important with Jace, and she made it seem like she absolutely had to go away for business, and that her mom would have to take Jace because it was not happening. If Janelle has a ton of money, why couldn't she just reschedule her celebratory birthday trip?


----------



## terebina786

It wasn't an actual business trip!? I'm shocked.  Really I was like what "business" could this girl have.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Janelle talking smack with David about Nathan, in front of Kaiser, in a public space.. Babies sense that negative ish.
And that twinkle in her eye as she told him that Nathan got arrested. Ugh.


----------



## mrskolar09

Wasn't her NYC birthday party back in 2015?  I know that party was tied in with some sort of promo deal for her.  But that was before she was pregnant, did she have another NYC birthday?


----------



## mrskolar09

acrowcounted said:


> I chuckled out loud when Kail was like "I was having a tough week so I flew out to Hawaii for a quick break without the kids". We should all have it so rough!



Ikr?!
I'm lucky if I get 5 uninterrupted minutes in the bathroom while my kids watch Caillou!


----------



## pinky7129

Kail is pregnant again

http://m.eonline.com/news/831498/teen-mom-2-s-kailyn-lowry-is-pregnant-again


----------



## FlipDiver

pinky7129 said:


> Kail is pregnant again
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/831498/teen-mom-2-s-kailyn-lowry-is-pregnant-again



Holy crap.. were the signatures on her divorce papers even dry yet?!


----------



## Sassys

Am I the only old fashion person who thinks having all your kids have different last names TACKY as hell. Just got out of a marriage and pregnant already smh. I am sure didn't even use protection. 

This show/series is such a joke. None of these damn girls have learned anything. Only thing they have learned is to be lazy bums and get paid for doing nothing. They are basically using reality TV as a new form of welfare.


----------



## pursegrl12

Shut the front door!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what?!?!?! damn, i really thought she'd be different and stop at 2....i'm shocked!!! I mean she did get her college degree, i'll give her that but now she's in the 3 baby daddy club!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

pinky7129 said:


> Kail is pregnant again
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/831498/teen-mom-2-s-kailyn-lowry-is-pregnant-again



Oh good lord..

3 kids with 3 different baby daddies before the age of 25... so trashy.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Am I the only old fashion person who thinks having all your kids have different last names TACKY as hell. Just got out of a marriage and pregnant already smh. I am sure didn't even use protection.
> 
> This show/series is such a joke. None of these damn girls have learned anything. Only thing they have learned is to be lazy bums and get paid for doing nothing. They are basically using reality TV as a new form of welfare.



Nope I think it's tacky AF too.  Kailyn thinks she's so holier than thou but she's just as bad as Janelle.   A part of me thinks they keep getting knocked up to stay on MTV.


----------



## mrskolar09

Not to mention, wasn't her not wanting more kids supposedly one of the major factors in her divorce from Javi?  I mean, this is kind of a big eff you to him.  She is just awful


----------



## mrskolar09

Sassys said:


> Am I the only old fashion person who thinks having all your kids have different last names TACKY as hell. Just got out of a marriage and pregnant already smh. I am sure didn't even use protection.
> 
> This show/series is such a joke. None of these damn girls have learned anything. Only thing they have learned is to be lazy bums and get paid for doing nothing. They are basically using reality TV as a new form of welfare.



I could not agree more!


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> Shut the front door!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what?!?!?! damn, i really thought she'd be different and stop at 2....i'm shocked!!! I mean she did get her college degree, i'll give her that but now she's in the 3 baby daddy club!!!


Yeah, but isn't her degree in broadcast journalism?. That's not going to provide her a career..getting repeatedly knocked up to stay on TV will though. Gross.


----------



## mcb100

I would be concerned about the fact that in order for MOST people to conceive a baby, you have to be having unprotected sex. Kail has only just met her new partner to be having unprotected sex with him, don't even get me started on Janelle. Aren't they concerned about STDs?


----------



## pinky7129

mcb100 said:


> I would be concerned about the fact that in order for MOST people to conceive a baby, you have to be having unprotected sex. Kail has only just met her new partner to be having unprotected sex with him, don't even get me started on Janelle. Aren't they concerned about STDs?



Is there a chance it may be the ex husbands?


----------



## FlipDiver

pinky7129 said:


> Is there a chance it may be the ex husbands?



She confirmed on her blog it's not his. Although the  timing of her pregnancy already being halfway thru according to her, they filmed a marriage boot camp thing while she was already pregnant, right before their divorce was finalized.


----------



## Sassys

FlipDiver said:


> She confirmed on her blog it's not his. Although the  timing of her pregnancy already being halfway thru according to her, they filmed a marriage boot camp thing while she was already pregnant, right before their divorce was finalized.



So she got pregnant while he was away and still married?


----------



## mrskolar09

If so, that's pretty trashy.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> If so, that's pretty trashy.



I said she had a gut that looked like she was 3mos pregnant last week; Not sure when he got back or when that was filmed.


----------



## FlipDiver

Sassys said:


> So she got pregnant while he was away and still married?



No the timing is like.. he returned from deployment in Sep, if she's halfway now then she conceived in Oct, but they filmed a "marriage boot camp" in Nov, and their divorce was finalized in Dec.


----------



## Sassys

FlipDiver said:


> No the timing is like.. he returned from deployment in Sep, if she's halfway now then she conceived in Oct, but they filmed a "marriage boot camp" in Nov, and their divorce was finalized in Dec.



Wait, if he returned in September and they both knew they wanted a divorce, why were they on marriage boot camp. She will do anything for $$$


----------



## pursegrl12

FlipDiver said:


> No the timing is like.. he returned from deployment in Sep, if she's halfway now then she conceived in Oct, but they filmed a "marriage boot camp" in Nov, and their divorce was finalized in Dec.



geez! that timeline makes my head spin!! she don't waste time, does she?!?


----------



## FlipDiver

Sassys said:


> Wait, if he returned in September and they both knew they wanted a divorce, why were they on marriage boot camp. She will do anything for $$$



Yup, he posted something about how he went into it w an open mind since the divorce wasn't finalized but it was obviously not that way on her part since she was already secretly pregnant w another man's baby.


----------



## mrskolar09

She is trash.  
People rag on Jenelle about having three kids with three guys, but at least she was in fairly steady relationships with the fathers.  Even if they aren't the best pick of men.

Kailyn is even worse, because she likes to pretend that she's hot and classy, but she's no better than the people she looks down on.


----------



## Sassys

Jesus, Caitlyn has a special announcement she will make on the live show.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Jesus, Caitlyn has a special announcement she will make on the live show.


Oh god, let me guess, she's pregnant too I bet...now it totally looks like their all getting knocked up to stay relevant


----------



## Sassys

Javi's shade is on fire tonight


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Javi's shade is on fire tonight


 It's awesome!!! "You sent them to camp all day all summer. 5 days a week"  

Exactly.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> It's awesome!!! "You sent them to camp all day all summer. 5 days a week"
> 
> Exactly.



He knows something.


----------



## Sassys

I knew he knew something!!


----------



## Sassys

Oh, I thought it was Caitlyn with the announcement


----------



## pursegrl12

Javi laid it ALL Out tonight and I loved every second of it!!!!!


----------



## TC1

I swear Leah spends half her life in roadside turnouts exchanging children.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> I swear Leah spends half her life in roadside turnouts exchanging children.



Or that's the only parts of her life worth showing. 

What's wrong with addy? I swear there is something off with that kid...


----------



## TC1

Carson123 said:


> Or that's the only parts of her life worth showing.
> 
> What's wrong with addy? I swear there is something off with that kid...


I was thinking she was screaming in the car because she was hyped up on sugar, I also noticed a bottle of Sunny Delight in her cup holder which is all sugar and oil. She probably is always acting up for attention, Leah doesn't seem to give them much.


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> What's wrong with addy? I swear there is something off with that kid...



Okay, I thought it was me. I am so glad you see it as well.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> I was thinking she was screaming in the car because she was hyped up on sugar, I also noticed a bottle of Sunny Delight in her cup holder which is all sugar and oil. She probably is always acting up for attention, Leah doesn't seem to give them much.



its that, but something else. I can't put my fingers on it. She's not Sophia creepy, but definitely something.


----------



## laurineg1

Yes, something is wrong with Addy...screaming at the top of her lungs that she wanted to go to Walmart, she wanted long nails and she wanted a boyfriend!  She needs someone to worry about her.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think Addie is lacking in a lot of attention.  Not that Leah consciously ignores her, but when a child in a family has special needs I think it's a lot easier for the siblings to get pushed to the side a bit more.


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow, GO JAVI!!  Kail does not like it at all when her nasty personal business is on camera.  She wants to stomp off and throw away the mic and pretend to be such a wonderful mother.   She was obviously cheating while Javi was away.   Is she already pregnant in these scenes or was the mommy makeover an epic fail.  I can't look at her face seriously with those injected lips.  Can' she give Isaac just a year or so of stability before a new man is on the scene?

I thought it was interesting that someone at last on camera addressed the MTV money, Barbara.  I still think some of the young fans think these women buy these houses and cars with some government money or child support or some other magic.  I'm amazed barbara is still at Walmart.   Kind of funny that David scoffs at Walmart; where does he work again?


----------



## mrskolar09

I remember Barbara used to be in scrubs sometimes while filming. I wonder what she used to do.  If I had a bunch of extra income like their MTV money, I'd probably want a retail job like Walmart too.  Something not terribly demanding.  (I'm not putting down retail, I worked plenty of it lol)

If it weren't for MTV, most of these girls would be STRUGGLING.  

And Kailyn is sneaky, shady, and trashy.  She should have saved her money from the mommy makeover and spent it on some therapy.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Wow, GO JAVI!!  Kail does not like it at all when her nasty personal business is on camera.  She wants to stomp off and throw away the mic and pretend to be such a wonderful mother.   She was obviously cheating while Javi was away.   Is she already pregnant in these scenes or was the mommy makeover an epic fail.  I can't look at her face seriously with those injected lips.  Can' she give Isaac just a year or so of stability before a new man is on the scene?
> 
> I thought it was interesting that someone at last on camera addressed the MTV money, Barbara.  I still think some of the young fans think these women buy these houses and cars with some government money or child support or some other magic.  I'm amazed barbara is still at Walmart.   Kind of funny that David scoffs at Walmart; where does he work again?


Exactly!!, Kail is always pretending to be some martyr of a mom with her stupid t-shirt slogans "mamma bear". "mom of boys" and my personal favourite "mother hustler" PUHHLEASE. The only thing she's trying to hustle is her MTV image..which Javi was happy to show us the truth about.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently Javi cheated as well. 

What was the big announcement


----------



## pursegrl12

I think Addy is just hopped up on SUGAR!!!!!! I swear those 3 girls have the WORST diets. All I ever see them with is sugary snacks and drinks!!! I also think she does seek alot of attention because of the twins and one of them with special needs. I do have to say I think she is just adorable!! 

Kailyn~ did she not think her dirty laundry would air on TV? I am so glad Javi is not holding back. Cheating on him and getting knocked up while he is on deployment. she's a catch! How any guy would want all that messy baggage is beyond me!

Janelle seems alot more mature and probably able to have jace back but I think it's too late. To take him out of a home, school, friends, activities that he's ever known would have to be devastating for a 7 yr old PLUS the fact that she will now have 2 under 3 now. she is going to be STRESSED!! remember how she could barely deal with her younger son a year or so ago. always putting him in his crib, pack n play, putting him down for a nap...now she has to deal with that and a baby and Jace. not going to happen.


----------



## Sassys

Javi said he found out she cheated in December, so she has to be pregnant when they filmed at the court house (why she has a belly). She claimed she is 4 months pregnant, so she got pregnant in October (he came back in September).


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched the aftershow .  Barbara said she is 63 but in perfect health and capable of taking care of Jase.   She said David texts her all sorts of nasty stuff about her being too old.   Her main objection to David is that he doesn't work.  He did work, met Jenelle and quit.  Hasn't worked since.  Barbara thinks David would take off in a NY minute if Jenelle's money dried up.   Barbara and Jenelle had both come to NY but Jenelle refused to come on the show knowing Barbara would come on.  She wants nothing to do with Barbara.  
I hope Jase is old enough for the judge to ask him his opinion when this custody matter comes up. 

Kail said she was 17 weeks pregnant.  The host asked if it was planned; she answered that it was a choice.  She wouldn't talk about the baby's father.  The host fell over herself congratulating her........and everyone was applauding.  HUH?  How about some questions as to how this affects her current children?     Isaac is going to be so confused.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I watched the aftershow .  Barbara said she is 63 but in perfect health and capable of taking care of Jase.   She said David texts her all sorts of nasty stuff about her being too old.   Her main objection to David is that he doesn't work.  He did work, met Jenelle and quit.  Hasn't worked since.  Barbara thinks David would take off in a NY minute if Jenelle's money dried up.   Barbara and Jenelle had both come to NY but Jenelle refused to come on the show knowing Barbara would come on.  She wants nothing to do with Barbara.
> I hope Jase is old enough for the judge to ask him his opinion when this custody matter comes up.
> 
> Kail said she was 17 weeks pregnant.  The host asked if it was planned; she answered that it was a choice.  She wouldn't talk about the baby's father.  The host fell over herself congratulating her........and everyone was applauding.  HUH?  How about some questions as to how this affects her current children?     Isaac is going to be so confused.


I don't think Jase would be consulted on where he wants to live & who he wants to live with until he is 13 years of age (unfortunately) When Jenelle was going on about how she owns land??..Uh, it's a patch of dirt there hun, in the forest...a long way from a stable home. David is a lowlife sleaze. 
The audience applauding for Kail is just what they are told to do as audience members. And I'm sure the only "choice" that was made..was after the fact..as in..to have an abortion, or not.


----------



## terebina786

I think I dislike Kail more than Janelle.   She's so ugly inside and out.


----------



## mcb100

I think Addie is a cute girl, but she cries out for attention a lot. She is not a twin, maybe that matters and maybe it doesn't--and she is not the one with special needs, plus it is a bit harder studies show on some children of divorce than ones whose parents are still together...maybe she just feels like she has to fight for some attention.

I watched the after show and thought Barbara was the most logical. She said she doesn't hate David just that both he and Janelle don't work even part time, and I believe David has at least two children (not sure exactly how many but he is always pictured with more than one when scenes are filmed with his kids), and now Janelle will have three babies.......So what happens if the show ends for good one day, and the money saved gets spent on things (as most money gets spent eventually even on necessities, especially with all those kids)? Who is going to financially support all those children? Even a part time job would help. Janelle can't get a job with her criminal record, and I think a lot of these girls minus Chelsea feel that they don't have any skills on paper or education to go out and work a good paying PT or FT job and still film.......like I get the feeling that they would be embarrassed to be filmed going to their PT retail job but something to fall back on is always better than nothing.

Kail is a nutcase. Javi seems sane, but the two of them together makes him look not sane and snappy as well. They are just not meant for each other. Javi could probably be in a successful relationship with somebody else though, Kail I am not so sure. Or maybe he just looks nuts because he's angry that she cheated on him, which he has a right to be? (Dunno if he cheated on her.) But those children hear all the arguing and they need to stop. There's a ton of resentment, and individual counseling would be good (not marriage counseling or let's-work-on-each-other counseling, but individual therapy.) If I were Javi, I would be pissed as hell too. But just let Kail drop the kids off and don't say anything besides "hi, goodbye." It's not fair for the kids. I would just be cordial around the children, and not talk to her at all for anything else. Provoking her is only making things look worse.

And Kail is like a controlling nutcase but she probably really is that way. How dare she mention "getting back together" after filing for divorce and her cheating. She keeps coming over to hang out. Then she acts put off that he might be dating someone. (Uhmmm, you cheated, Kail?) They need to stop hanging out. The healthiest thing for them to do is to separate completely and only talk about/for the kids and during pick ups & drop offs or maybe holidays/family meals. I cannot believe she went over there to hang out. LMFAO. Also, girl is trying to make herself look good. You just stated on national television that you didn't want any more kids...it's obvious you got pregnant by accident with some other man. You don't say "I never want kids again" one minute, and then two days later plan a pregnancy with some side dude.....she must think we are all dumb.


----------



## beekmanhill

Addy also doesn't get much attention from Jemmy, as Leah calls him.   Corey on the other hand has been present for the twins for their whole lives.  
It wasn't that long ago that Kail had a miscarriage with Javi's baby.   Then suddenly she didn't want any more children. Then suddenly she is sleeping with some unknown dude probably as soon as Javi was deployed.   Can't stand her holier than thou attitude.  Her kids need at least a year without any changes in their lives.  Is that too much for Kail?


----------



## terebina786

Agree... the things Addy is saying "mommy I want long nails", "mommy I want a boyfriend" is indicative of having no present male role model in her life.  Who knows what she sees when she's with Jeremy and his fiancee that makes her say this?  Maybe that's how she think she'll get attention.  Her screaming really irked me, even my husband was like what's wrong with that kid.

Kail is just trash.  As soon as Javi says lets sit down and talk about this she runs away.  She wants to portray the perfect image of a perfect mother who tried to make everything work but as soon as it doesn't happen she lashes out.  I was pissed Javi apologized to her, because I for sure wouldn't have.  She dropped those kids off at day camp and did whatever during the day (also shouldn't she be finished school by now?),  while Javi was serving his country and she had the nerve to say she was left alone with them.  I used to think Joe was an a$$ but now I know why he was.


----------



## pursegrl12

"My kids come first!"

"They do?!?!"


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> "My kids come first!"
> 
> "They do?!?!"
> 
> View attachment 3621010


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, Jeremy had the time to meet the new woman and get engaged, even though he was out west for most of the season.  Then he returns and doesn't see Addy for two weeks.  Outrageous.  He seems like a nice guy; I just don't understand this behavior.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, Jeremy had the time to meet the new woman and get engaged, even though he was out west for most of the season.  Then he returns and doesn't see Addy for two weeks.  Outrageous.  He seems like a nice guy; I just don't understand this behavior.



They all marry, have kids and divorce as often as I change my underwear!!! SMH


----------



## Carson123

pursegrl12 said:


> They all marry, have kids and divorce as often as I change my underwear!!! SMH



 Yeah like how Leah was telling Jeremy that he needs to make sure his engagement is right because marriage is a big, lifelong commitment.  Bish, be quiet. None of you should be giving marriage advice (except for Chelsea).


----------



## beekmanhill

You know what had me hysterical the week before,  Jenelle telling Barbara she had to go to New York because someone from THE UNITED KINGDOM (each syllable elongated and shouted out)  was coming to meet her for a business proposition.   I doubt she knows where THE UNITED KINGDOM is and what countries are part of it.   
But could it be true that anyone would ask Jenelle to endorse a product?


----------



## Sassys

I am not buying for one minute Janelle was on the Dean's list. Was this school like one of those schools that are advertised on the subway here in NYC?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't condone cheating but Javi is no saint, everyone is quick to forget how verbally abusive he can be.


----------



## Megs

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't condone cheating but Javi is no saint, everyone is quick to forget how verbally abusive he can be.



I used to really like him, but he seems super controlling and verbally abusive. And he plays nice and then goes kinda crazy... I get why she's super uptight around him. Too bad for the kids, their lives have so much change and uncertainty it seems


----------



## mrskolar09

I kind of wonder if her shadiness is what made him that way.  I don't remember him being like that from day one.  I do, however, remember her being a b!tch from the beginning.  

And Leah trying to give Jeremy advice saying their marriage was a mistake.  Oh please, she's just mad he doesn't want her back.


----------



## ive_flipped

mrskolar09 said:


> I kind of wonder if her shadiness is what made him that way.  I don't remember him being like that from day one.  I do, however, remember her being a b!tch from the beginning.
> 
> And Leah trying to give Jeremy advice saying their marriage was a mistake.  Oh please, she's just mad he doesn't want her back.



I would say yes likely it did. He likely dealt with even more than we know with her shady behaviour.


----------



## beekmanhill

ive_flipped said:


> I would say yes likely it did. He likely dealt with even more than we know with her shady behaviour.



She's been shady from day one when she snuck out on Jo's parents to date the Walmart employee.   Jo's parents were doing everything for her.  She just could not go without a man.


----------



## mrskolar09

Jenelle is far from being the ideal mother, but I think the main obstacle to Jace moving in with her is Barbara.  Every time Jenelle does what Barbara has said she needs to do, there's something else.  Aside from her concern for Jace (which is definitely there, she obviously loves him) I think she just doesn't want to give him up, and it seems like she likes having something to hold over Jenelle's head.  They have a very antagonistic relationship.   
And the way Barbara publicly dumps on her is pretty hard.  I think Jenelle is trying, but it has to be hard when your own mother will trash talk you on national television.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> Jenelle is far from being the ideal mother, but I think the main obstacle to Jace moving in with her is Barbara.  Every time Jenelle does what Barbara has said she needs to do, there's something else.  Aside from her concern for Jace (which is definitely there, she obviously loves him) I think she just doesn't want to give him up, and it seems like she likes having something to hold over Jenelle's head.  They have a very antagonistic relationship.
> And the way Barbara publicly dumps on her is pretty hard.  I think Jenelle is trying, but it has to be hard when your own mother will trash talk you on national television.



Janelle changes boyfriends like I change shoes and she moves them into her home at the drop of a hat. Barbara is right not to let Jace go.


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't condone cheating but Javi is no saint, everyone is quick to forget how verbally abusive he can be.


Kail gives as good as she gets though. She's as sharp tongued as he is. She treats everyone as if they are beneath her, I also think some of that rubbed off on Javi. The way she used to hide her phone conversations and always be so defensive?, yet she was cheating?. she always pretended that Javi was SO controlling..and didn't give her the benefit of the doubt when it came to her friendships with men. Turns out he had good reason.


----------



## mrskolar09

Definitely Jenelle isn't the ideal mother, I just think even if she were, Barbara would have some sort of excuse for not letting Jace go.  I just think she really doesn't want to give him up regardless of what her reasons are.  
I feel bad for Jace though, he really is the loser in all situations.


----------



## Sassys

I have a huge pet peeve when woman wear a dark colored lipstick and it's not fully on their entire lip. Phaedra 

If your lipstick is darker than the pink of your lips, you need to cover the inner parts of your lips.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think there is still too much chaos in Jenelle's life to get Jase.   We see the good part on camera.  But we don't see the bad parts where she is sleeping all day, making appointments for the U-NI-TED KING-DOM guy to see her, going to lawyers etc.  Her history of violence and fights is a bit too recent for me.  Now she'll have a baby to care for.  I think barbara is a bit nuts, but she is in a stable home and job and life right now.


----------



## mrskolar09

True, I guess I should clarify, I would leave Jace where he is for the time being.  Uprooting him now would no doubt be traumatic, just that I think even if Jenelle were stable in every way that Barbara would still try to avoid giving Jace up. 

And I really do feel bad for Jenelle in regards to her relationship with her mom.  Jenelle isn't innocent, but Barbara dishes it out too.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> I have a huge pet peeve when woman wear a dark colored lipstick and it's not fully on their entire lip. Phaedra
> 
> If your lipstick is darker than the pink of your lips, you need to cover the inner parts of your lips.


. Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> I think there is still too much chaos in Jenelle's life to get Jase.   We see the good part on camera.  But we don't see the bad parts where she is sleeping all day, making appointments for the* U-NI-TED KING-DOM *guy to see her, going to lawyers etc.  Her history of violence and fights is a bit too recent for me.  Now she'll have a baby to care for.  I think barbara is a bit nuts, but she is in a stable home and job and life right now.


----------



## slang

Does Jenelle not get that screaming at Barbara in front of Jace only upsets him.

Jace always looks so sad when he is at Jenelle's house, not wonder when Jenelle/David asked him a few weeks back if he wanted to live with them full time and he said "no"


----------



## Sassys

I can't with Janelle!!! Get your lazy A$$ up from the table and go to the other room to talk to your mother with the DAMN door closed. God I can't stand these stupid fcuking girls!!! Learn how to be a damn appropriate parent and stop sleeping with every damn man that looks at you. Again, Jace has to sit there almost in tears while you scream at your mother for no damn reason.


----------



## Sassys

why is Cole wearing a wedding ring?

How old is Addie? Does she not go to school?


----------



## slang

Sassys said:


> why is Cole wearing a wedding ring?
> 
> How old is Addie? Does she not go to school?



Cole and Chelsea got married before their gender reveal, so if we are seeing their gender reveal tonight they are already married (they didn't let MTV film their wedding)

They got married in Oct but didn't do their gender reveal until Nov, so MTV has edited it out of order as per usual


----------



## TC1

Leah just expecting the cosmetology program to revolve around HER schedule  "well, I have my girls Thur-Sat" AND????


----------



## mrskolar09

Jenelle really needs to realize how all the screaming and yelling affects kids.  
Hubby and I rarely argue, but we try to especially avoid it in front of our kids.


----------



## mrskolar09

Vee *really* doesn't like Kailyn.  
I think Jo is enjoying not being on her sh!t list though.  

Hubby is betting on Kailyn's baby being Jo's, lol.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> why is Cole wearing a wedding ring?
> 
> How old is Addie? Does she not go to school?



I think she just turned 4 so she was 3 during filming. maybe she'll start pre-k in the fall?


----------



## pursegrl12

mrskolar09 said:


> *Jenelle really needs to realize how all the screaming and yelling affects kids.*
> Hubby and I rarely argue, but we try to especially avoid it in front of our kids.



this is all she knows, I imagine Janelle's entire childhood consisted of yelling and screaming.


----------



## mrskolar09

I agree, this is why I think I fault Barbara so much, she feeds into it with Jenelle and escalates things rather than letting things go.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Javi is a better man that most.  Nope he shouldn't have broken into the house, but he shouldn't have given the key back to HIS house.  He is still allowed there, but Kail will have you thinking she owns the place.  He has a very calm disposition when it comes to Kail and I think that irritates her more than anything, because she likes to argue and he's not having it.

Janelle - Barbara has done right by Jace his whole life, he seems happy and content.  Meanwhile, Janelle is trying to get him now just to be selfish.  She has 3 kids by 3 different men and only 1 in her custody.  What judge will think she is fit to be a mother?  

Leah - meth head mess.  The youngest little girl looked like she had a ringworm near her mouth and always looks unclean.  Beauty school?  Really?


----------



## k5ml3k

Don't normally comment on these shows but holy moly...just finished the last episode and goodness gracious. I feel so terrible for these kids! 

Kailyn is a freaking psychopath and a loose cannon who doesn't care about anyone but herself. Joe has no balls and will just agree to whatever she says (idk why?!)...thank goodness for Vee at least trying to help Javi not sound like a complete danger to society and kids. I feel so bad for Isaac that he has these lunatic "adults" making decisions for him...

Janelle is unbearable...so dumb. Barb is partially to blame for her temper but goodness...I feel so bad for Jace. 

Leah's Leah...don't really care enough to comment. 

Thank goodness Aubrey has a much more normal environment. Hope their new baby is doing well


----------



## pursegrl12

k5ml3k said:


> Don't normally comment on these shows but holy moly...just finished the last episode and goodness gracious. I feel so terrible for these kids!
> 
> Kailyn is a freaking psychopath and a loose cannon who doesn't care about anyone but herself. Joe has no balls and will just agree to whatever she says (idk why?!)...*thank goodness for Vee at least trying to help Javi not sound like a complete danger to society and kids.* I feel so bad for Isaac that he has these lunatic "adults" making decisions for him...
> 
> Janelle is unbearable...so dumb. Barb is partially to blame for her temper but goodness...*I feel so bad for Jace. *
> 
> Leah's Leah...don't really care enough to comment.
> 
> Thank goodness Aubrey has a much more normal environment. Hope their new baby is doing well



Yeah, I'm glad she said something. you could tell Kail wasn't having it though....

Yeah, at this point, there no way Jace will grow up without any severe mental and emotional problems.


----------



## Sassys

k5ml3k said:


> Don't normally comment on these shows but holy moly...just finished the last episode and goodness gracious. I feel so terrible for these kids!
> 
> Kailyn is a freaking psychopath and a loose cannon who doesn't care about anyone but herself. Joe has no balls and will just agree to whatever she says (idk why?!)...thank goodness for Vee at least trying to help Javi not sound like a complete danger to society and kids. I feel so bad for Isaac that he has these lunatic "adults" making decisions for him...
> 
> Janelle is unbearable...so dumb. Barb is partially to blame for her temper but goodness...I feel so bad for Jace.
> 
> Leah's Leah...don't really care enough to comment.
> 
> Thank goodness Aubrey has a much more normal environment. Hope their new baby is doing well



Joe probably doesn't want Kailyn to go to the producers and have him removed from the show and then he would have to get a job. Javi has a job and doesn't give a fcuk.


----------



## beekmanhill

Chelsea is boring but its nice to see everyone happy.  Aubree is such a good kid.  I love how both of them include Aubree in every single thing.   Gotta hand it to Chelsea; she wasn't just out to nab the next man without regard for her daughter.   Does Cole EVER get mad at anything?


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Chelsea is boring but its nice to see everyone happy.  Aubree is such a good kid.  I love how both of them include Aubree in every single thing.   Gotta hand it to Chelsea; she wasn't just out to nab the next man without regard for her daughter.   Does Cole EVER get mad at anything?



I couldn't be with a man that I could walk all over. He wouldn't survive one minute in NYC lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Chelsea is boring but its nice to see everyone happy.  Aubree is such a good kid.  I love how both of them include Aubree in every single thing.   Gotta hand it to Chelsea; she wasn't just out to nab the next man without regard for her daughter.   Does Cole EVER get mad at anything?


aubree is a bad azz!  did you see how she was wildin' out when Chelsea's friend was in the car???  For absolutely no reason!

Can ya'll imagine Chelsea, Cole and Aubree in their baby talk voice for at least the next 4 years - UGH!  I also was hoping she'd get rid of the pig.  It's gross in my opinion


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> aubree is a bad azz!  did you see how she was wildin' out when Chelsea's friend was in the car???  For absolutely no reason!
> 
> Can ya'll imagine Chelsea, Cole and Aubree in their baby talk voice for at least the next 4 years - UGH!  I also was hoping she'd get rid of the pig.  It's gross in my opinion



See Aubree would have had me pull the car over and set her straight lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> See Aubree would have had me pull the car over and set her straight lol


Guuurlll!  I would put the breaks on the car and her little butt!

At this point the best mannered children are Issac and Bentley.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Guuurlll!  I would put the breaks on the car and her little butt!
> 
> At this point the best mannered children are Issac and Bentley.



Agree. There have been times when I would have snatched Aubree. I always say to myself "excuse me, you have no bills to pay, are not abused, get fed every day and you are going to act up? Oh, no! Not happening.


----------



## mrskolar09

I feel bad for most of the kids on these shows.  The majority of their parents are pretty selfish and definitely put themselves above their children.  I'm surprised Kaiser seems like such a sweet kid.  He's very cute too.  

Some of the kids are a bit on the spoiled side, but most of them seem to be turning out pretty well.


----------



## mrskolar09

Also, am I the only one who thinks that Kailyn 100% prearranged for her friend to call when she was filming just to talk about how Javi 'acted like such a psycho'.  She clearly told her friend to call so she could have her version of the story caught on film.  

I would guess the actual chain of events played out more similar to Javi's version of the story.  Kailyn is so shady.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh yeah for sure.  I included this in my post above, but my post seems to be abridged.   Kail definitely tried to demonize javi on camera.  Jo is a complete weakling; hes afraid of Kail.  Vee has Kails  number.  She remembers how jail treated Jo.  

As for Chelsea and Cole, no they wouldn't fit in New York, nor would they want to. They are unsophisticated and immature.  But I think it's a marriage of equals with similar values that have respect for each other.

Did anyone notice how  half-heartedly jase hugged David?


----------



## TC1

Poor little Jase is probably so tired of watching his mother shack up with guy after guy and get pregnant with their children....and expecting him to be thrilled about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Poor little Jase is probably so tired of watching his mother shack up with guy after guy and get pregnant with their children....and expecting him to be thrilled about it.


 his reaction when Janelle told him she was pregnant, he said "again" with a look like 'really mom??' on his face.  Children can be too honest sometimes.  LOL


----------



## mrskolar09

It must be confusing for him to see Kaiser mainly living with Jenelle but not him.  Of course, he's so settled in his life with Barbara that I don't think is fazes him much anymore, which is pretty sad.


----------



## mcb100

Haha, i did see that scene where Aubrey was acting up. I like that Chelsea seems to make an attempt at discipline. However, me, personally, I would not have let Aubrey send a text saying "sorry" I would have been like "Get out of the car now and apologize, or we're not going and the car isn't moving! You can have time out on the curb." Reason being is that text messages are often misinterpreted, and people are capable of sending a half hearted "sorry" text full of attitude. Apologies are meant to be done in-person, but I can be old fashioned.


----------



## beekmanhill

Kaiser is one that I think will be really messed up.  He seems to be always screaming.   Nathan hasn't exactly been reliable.  And I wonder how much attention he will get when Easton (?) arrives.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

So.. Nathan is moving to Europe?


----------



## beekmanhill

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> So.. Nathan is moving to Europe?



He is such a worldly guy.  What else would you expect?


----------



## Sassys

These people never go away. I won't be watching, but hopefully someone goes OFF on Farrah and her parents. 

Farrah Abraham & Kendra Wilkinson Join _Marriage Boot Camp Reality Stars Family Edition
http://people.com/tv/marriage-boot-camp-reality-stars-family-edition-cast/_


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> These people never go away. I won't be watching, but hopefully someone goes OFF on Farrah and her parents.
> 
> Farrah Abraham & Kendra Wilkinson Join _Marriage Boot Camp Reality Stars Family Edition
> http://people.com/tv/marriage-boot-camp-reality-stars-family-edition-cast/_



From the article:  "Therapists Dr. Ish Major"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> These people never go away. I won't be watching, but hopefully someone goes OFF on Farrah and her parents.
> 
> Farrah Abraham & Kendra Wilkinson Join _Marriage Boot Camp Reality Stars Family Edition
> http://people.com/tv/marriage-boot-camp-reality-stars-family-edition-cast/_


I mean the name 'marriage' would imply that one is actually married... or at least headed in that direction.  Farrah isn't.  I guess she will go on any show that continues to bring in money.  but STILL never getting straight to the point - she's a bish and an awful person.

She  needs Iyanla.  Because all these other 'therapist' tiptoe and walk on egg shells around Farrah


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean the name 'marriage' would imply that one is actually married... or at least headed in that direction.  Farrah isn't.  I guess she will go on any show that continues to bring in money.  but STILL never getting straight to the point - she's a bish and an awful person.
> 
> She  needs Iyanla.  Because all these other 'therapist' tiptoe and walk on egg shells around Farrah



Lmao. You know damn well that family can't handle a black counselor lmao. Farrah and Deborah would be in a fetal position on the floor after 10 min; begging for mercy.


----------



## FlipDiver

Sassys said:


> Lmao. You know damn well that family can't handle a black counselor lmao. Farrah and Deborah would be in a fetal position on the floor after 10 min; begging for mercy.



Can't handle a black counselor? What does that mean?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Lmao. You know damn well that family can't handle a black counselor lmao. Farrah and Deborah would be in a fetal position on the floor after 10 min; begging for mercy.


Gurrrlll!!  They would have to lock the doors, because they'd both try to escape!



> Can't handle a black counselor? What does that mean?



Iyanla is a no nonsense black counselor/mentor/inspirational speaker/lawyer - she takes no prisoners and tells you how it is, straight no chaser.    They couldn't handle it.  Because they have been babied by other counselors with kid gloves.  Have you ever seen any of her shows?


----------



## FlipDiver

DC-Cutie said:


> Iyanla is a no nonsense black counselor/mentor/inspirational speaker/lawyer - she takes no prisoners and tells you how it is, straight no chaser.    They couldn't handle it.  Because they have been babied by other counselors with kid gloves.  Have you ever seen any of her shows?



I'll have to check her out. These girls need tough love. Unfortunately when Farrah is confronted in the slightest she breaks into waterworks for sympathy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

FlipDiver said:


> I'll have to check her out. These girls need tough love. Unfortunately when Farrah is confronted in the slightest she breaks into waterworks for sympathy.


exactly!  but with Iyanla the waterworks have no place.


----------



## mrskolar09

Wow, Kailyn is really heartless.


----------



## laurineg1

I agree...She is very nasty and horrible.. She wouldn't even put Lincoln's clothes in a bag for Javi, and then would not even give him a glass of water.  She is evil.  I hope he finds a normal girl soon.


----------



## Sassys

laurineg1 said:


> I agree...She is very nasty and horrible.. She wouldn't even put Lincoln's clothes in a bag for Javi, and then would not even give him a glass of water.  She is evil.  I hope he finds a normal girl soon.



To fcuk with her, I would have refused to move out the house he is paying for.


----------



## beekmanhill

I cannot despise Kail more than I do.  Throwing that bunch of clothes at Javi was so ridiculous; she had luggage for her own trip to Hawaii, didn't she?  Isaac looked so sad; it is so obvious he has absolutely no fear of Javi and yet Kail goes on with her stories to Jo and the camera of how we can't have Isaac in such a bad environment with Javi.     Kail has had plenty of  temper tantrums herself.  I'm sure Kail will expect Isaac to cosy up to the new baby daddy and baby immediately.   

There is no good solution to the problem, not with Kail.   She must be in control of everything.  She's overdoing those lip injections as well.


----------



## TC1

I hate the way Kail is running to Jo. She totally wants him to get involved in all of this mess with Javi. When Javi asks why he can't have Issac at his house with Lincoln...she's way too eager to throw out "Jo and I discussed it and we don't want him alone with you". Oh please Kail, you were more than happy to have Javi around when you & Jo were going at it. And what about Issac?, you made Javi a father figure for him, whom he loves and now you won't let them see each other?. She's a bi*ch


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes!  She all but told Isaac that Javi was his new dad and now she's upset that he's a part of the kid's life.  She knows she did Javi dirty so she's trying to downplay it with the whole 'he's a psycho' bit and do some damage control.  
And now she wants to be best buddies with Jo to have someone on her side.  You can tell Vee doesn't like her, and I don't blame her in the slightest.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I cannot despise Kail more than I do.  Throwing that bunch of clothes at Javi was so ridiculous; she had luggage for her own trip to Hawaii, didn't she?  Isaac looked so sad; it is so obvious he has absolutely no fear of Javi and yet Kail goes on with her stories to Jo and the camera of how we can't have Isaac in such a bad environment with Javi.     Kail has had plenty of  temper tantrums herself.  I'm sure Kail will expect Isaac to cosy up to the new baby daddy and baby immediately.
> 
> There is no good solution to the problem, not with Kail.   She must be in control of everything.  She's overdoing those lip injections as well.



This is why you don't go around having 3 baby daddies. No way in hell that stupid girl didn't have a bag for those clothes. And, if I was Javi I would have helped myself to a drink. Until you you have legal documents that say I can't be here; oh well.

You can tell a Javi has so much tea he wants to spill, but bites his tongue.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> This is why you don't go around having 3 baby daddies. No way in hell that stupid girl didn't have a bag for those clothes. And, if I was Javi I would have helped myself to a drink. Until you you have legal documents that say I can't be here; oh well.
> 
> You can tell a Javi has so much tea he wants to spill, but bites his tongue.



I'm here for allllll the tea!!!!! Every episode he lets a little more if the story leak out. It's awesome.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> To fcuk with her, I would have refused to move out the house he is paying for.



Omg this! I don't know why he even agreed to that.


----------



## terebina786

Bless her heart.. Janelle tries so hard to sound so educated and like such a good mother.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Omg this! I don't know why he even agreed to that.


I wonder if he agreed to keep the peace.


----------



## beekmanhill

terebina786 said:


> Omg this! I don't know why he even agreed to that.



I think Javi might have felt embarrassed in front of the camera that Kail cheated on him while he was away, likely with more than one person.   He has nothing to be embarrassed about.  I wonder how long she waited after Javi was deployed; this must have really confused Isaac as well.  Do a FaceTime with Daddy and then say hi to new dude who shows up at the door.


----------



## mrskolar09

Supposedly the guy Javi caught her with at the house is the same "friend" from school that he flipped out over her texting that time.  No wonder he was so suspicious.   
She made sure to tell her 'breaking in' story to Jo just so he would not want Isaac around Javi.  That's pretty low, since that child called him a dad.  But she openly admitted that if she has to make others unhappy to ensure her happiness, then she's fine with that.  What a great attitude for a mother to have!  She is such a shady ho.


----------



## Megs

Ya the more I watch the more I realize while Javi is starting to look more possessive, he's doing his best to hold it together without really unleashing all the drama and bs Kail put him thru. Poor Isaac. That kid is shuffled around, has a dad and a father figure, and is now not getting to see the man Kail pushed to be his dad. Another baby daddy for Kail will show her starting to turn back to Javi when it goes south. 

Janelle - I get that Jace is her son, but I don't know what's best for that kid. I feel so sorry for him. Janelle has brought so many different men into his life, screams non stop, and just keeps having babies with different dudes. 

Leah - oh Leah. Whoever said earlier that Addie always looks dirty is right. I get that kids get dirty outside playing, but she looks like her clothes are never clean and hair never washed. I dunno, maybe I'll take that back when my baby is that age, but I see lots of kids that age that look well kept. 

Chelsea and Cole are a breath of fresh air in this hot mess!


----------



## pursegrl12

mrskolar09 said:


> Supposedly the guy Javi caught her with at the house is the same "friend" from school that he flipped out over her texting that time.  No wonder he was so suspicious.
> She made sure to tell her 'breaking in' story to Jo just so he would not want Isaac around Javi.  That's pretty low, since that child called him a dad.  *But she openly admitted that if she has to make others unhappy to ensure her happiness, then she's fine with that. * What a great attitude for a mother to have!  She is such a shady ho.



when she said that, my jaw dropped!!!! she thinks that is a normal thing to do in life!?!?

shady ho indeed!!!! i feel really bad for Issac and Lincoln, they must be so confused.


----------



## mrskolar09

Megs said:


> Leah - oh Leah. Whoever said earlier that Addie always looks dirty is right. I get that kids get dirty outside playing, but she looks like her clothes are never clean and hair never washed. I dunno, maybe I'll take that back when my baby is that age, but I see lots of kids that age that look well kept.



The only way kids consistently look that unkempt is when they're not practicing good hygiene.  
Lol, if I skip a bath night my two look like they've been living wild for days.  It is hard when they're Addie's age (mine are 3 and almost 2), but if you have nothing else to do it shouldn't be that difficult to take care of your kid.  She has enough money to hire a housekeeper if need be and it's obvious she isn't wasting time cooking gourmet meals.  How hard is it to sit your kid in a bath for five minutes and put them in some clean clothes


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> The only way kids consistently look that unkempt is when they're not practicing good hygiene.
> Lol, if I skip a bath night my two look like they've been living wild for days.  It is hard when they're Addie's age (mine are 3 and almost 2), but if you have nothing else to do it shouldn't be that difficult to take care of your kid.  She has enough money to hire a housekeeper if need be and it's obvious she isn't wasting time cooking gourmet meals.  How hard is it to sit your kid in a bath for five minutes and put them in some clean clothes



I'm not as aware of it with the twins as I have been in prior years.   It always made me crazy to see how dirty and unkempt they were.  Their hair had not been washed or brushed when she was driving them to school.   Then they'd go to Corey's and be clean and neat in the next scene.  

Now that Leah will be furthering her advanced education, she'll have even less time for their hygiene.


----------



## mrskolar09

I remember that someone claiming to be a TM2 cameraman or something similar did a Reddit AMA, and said Leah's house was the messiest of all.  I honestly do not have a hard time believing that.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I just saw this link; Kail and Leah are going to do a makeup tutorial together.     Just look at Kail's face.


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> I remember that someone claiming to be a TM2 cameraman or something similar did a Reddit AMA, and said Leah's house was the messiest of all.  I honestly do not have a hard time believing that.


Yes, I believe that too.  But I think she was on drugs at the time.  To me, she looks a bit healthier this year.  She is still painfully thin, but her face does not seem quite as haggard.  Instead of college, I think a course or two in basic nutrition and cooking might serve her well.  BTW, what is a communications major supposed to lead In the real world?


----------



## mrskolar09

I don't want to be rude, but all the communications majors I went to school with are communicating since graduation... as telemarketers.  
Lol, of course there are a couple who work in retail.  Can't forget that.  

Not that there is a thing wrong with either of those jobs, just that neither are particularly demanding of a specific degree.  Of course, it is worth noting that the reason I knew so many communications majors in the first place is that I was an art education major.  Fine arts is wonderful, but not usually the easiest to earn a living from.


----------



## Sassys

And the award goes to Janelle for constant boohoo crying and not a single tear falls.


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> And the award goes to Janelle for constant boohoo crying and not a single tear falls.


 
You're watching this right now too? She legit just stole Jace.... and I can even take David seriously on any level.


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> You're watching this right now too? She legit just stole Jace.... and I can even take David seriously on any level.



And these weak a$$ producers are killing me. Oh, dear, you can't take him, oh dear. The way they allow Janelle and David talk to them is fcuking insane!!!! You stand in front of the damn car and the back and call his grandmother idiots!! David is not going to do a damn thing with cameras rolling. Get a damn backbone!!!


----------



## Megs

Sassys said:


> And these weak a$$ producers are killing me. Oh, dear, you can't take him, oh dear. The way they allow Janelle and David talk to them is fcuking insane!!!! You stand in front of the damn car and the back and call his grandmother idiots!! David is not going to do a damn thing with cameras rolling. Get a damn backbone!!!



Janelle is his birth mother but does not have custody of him - that legit was kidnapping if Babs didn't give consent for them to take him. The producers were soft. I mean they called the cops but the cops didn't show up at the hotel for all that time. Even if it's a familial 'abduction', it's still a child we're talking about.

And Barbara is right - the men in Janelle's life are scary. Janelle doesn't hold a thought of her own and whatever the dude next to her says sticks.

This episode is wack.


----------



## mrskolar09

If Jenelle were smart, she'd ditch MTV.  They aren't loyal to anything but ratings and are making her look as bad as possible.  

I get why she took Jace, but it really wasn't the wisest thing to do.  And I'm sorry, but Barbara is a drama queen and clearly likes to be in control.  David might not be perfect, but he and Jenelle seem to be doing okay.  Barbara needs to stop acting like a perfect parent, she clearly isn't putting Jace's feelings above all else.


----------



## mrskolar09

And Dr Drew is a pot stirring a-hole


----------



## TC1

mrskolar09 said:


> If Jenelle were smart, she'd ditch MTV.  They aren't loyal to anything but ratings and are making her look as bad as possible.
> 
> I get why she took Jace, but it really wasn't the wisest thing to do.  And I'm sorry, but Barbara is a drama queen and clearly likes to be in control.  David might not be perfect, but he and Jenelle seem to be doing okay.  Barbara needs to stop acting like a perfect parent, she clearly isn't putting Jace's feelings above all else.


Agree about Barbara. Jenelle can't ditch MTV, she needs & wants the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> If Jenelle were smart, she'd ditch MTV.  They aren't loyal to anything but ratings and are making her look as bad as possible.
> 
> I get why she took Jace, but it really wasn't the wisest thing to do.  And I'm sorry, but Barbara is a drama queen and clearly likes to be in control.  David might not be perfect, but he and Jenelle seem to be doing okay.  Barbara needs to stop acting like a perfect parent, she clearly isn't putting Jace's feelings above all else.



Loyal? What exactly did MTV do wrong as far as Janelle? Janelle would not have a story line if Barbara was not on the show. No Barb, no Jace, no point of Janelle to be on the show. It's either do what MTV says or go on welfare (we all know she is not capable of getting a job).

Giving birth to a child does not make him hers to take. She has no rights to him and can't go taking him when she feels like it. Barbara thought he was probably watching Janelle on stage or hanging with a crew member.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> If Jenelle were smart, she'd ditch MTV.  They aren't loyal to anything but ratings and are making her look as bad as possible.
> 
> I get why she took Jace, but it really wasn't the wisest thing to do.  And I'm sorry, but Barbara is a drama queen and clearly likes to be in control.  David might not be perfect, but he and Jenelle seem to be doing okay.  Barbara needs to stop acting like a perfect parent, she clearly isn't putting Jace's feelings above all else.



Jenelle isn't smart though. 

They don't make her look bad, she's done that all on her own.  They work with the material these fools give them.  MTV is easy money for all these lazy girls!  ALL OF THEM!  So they don't care about how they are portrayed, if they did they wouldn't be on the show after all these years.  Loyalty?  MTV pays HER, not the other way around.  they have the upper hand.  loyalty has no place in reality TV 

Barbara may not be a perfect parent (they don't even exist), however, she has given Jace MUCH more than Jenelle has ever even tried to give him.  That's why the judge continues to give Barbara custody.  Jenelle is unstable, irrational, immature and just downright nasty.  3 kids by 3 different men.  not a particularly good example of stability and making good decisions.

I have always hated the way Barbara and Jenelle communicate by yelling in front of Jace.  That's not good at all.


----------



## mrskolar09

I never said MTV owed Jenelle any loyalty, but she was acting as if they were doing her dirty by filming Barbara and like she couldn't understand it.  I never said they owed it to her to portray her in her best light, but clearly drama brings the ratings so they aren't showing her with David and the kids happily eating pizza or playing or whatever, they're showing the times she screams and gets upset.  It's tv, that's what they do.  I know it, and if Jenelle is concerned about how she looks on tv, then she better know it too. 
But if they're going to intentionally broadcast more drama than good stuff, then yes they are intentionally making her look as bad as possible because its good for ratings.  They've done it with the other moms as well whenever they could.  
I'm not saying they've targeted Jenelle, just that she should be more aware that nobody is going to watch out for her.  

And as a parent I feel that if Barbara were so concerned with Jace's whereabouts, she would have watched more closely.  If I was worried there was a kind of 'flight risk' for anyone with my kid, I would be by their side.  I'm not saying anything throughout the whole show had been all Jenelle or Barbara's fault, just that neither one has been innocent, and I think that Barbara is way more at fault than people like to admit.  My opinion.


----------



## pursegrl12

I just feel so bad for Jace, no 7 yr old should have to go through that...the fighting, yelling, name calling, asking him where he wants to live, bad mouthing to him about the the other...it's just absolutley disgusting and extremely harmful to his emotional well being. I just want him to see a positive relationship somewhere in his life..he should be in therapy right now and if he isn't he will need alot of it when he gets older because that child is so damaged from their relationship. 

It just pisses me off that they both think it;s ok to act like that in front of him. I want to strangle them both!!!!!!! 

David is a fckuing LOSER who wouldn't even be with janelle if it wasn't for the show. he has no job and mooches of of her and he thinks he god's gift to jace and janelle.


----------



## mrskolar09

Also, as for Jenelle having no storyline without Barbara, I politely beg to differ.  She still would have the same basic storyline as the majority of the other moms.  She's still raising a family, planning a wedding, and has whatever drama goes on with Nathan. 
That's pretty much what goes on with the other moms anymore.  

David and Jenelle are no saints, not by a long shot.  But they seems like they're happy together and the kids seem happy enough.  I think a large part of the drama in their household is caused by Barbara.  Her less than stellar parenting has definitely left some deep wounds.  
They all need a long course of therapy.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

David needs to stay in his lane
Did he seriously do a countdown and threaten to kick someones a$$? 
They really do have some weak a$$ producers on the show 
Jennelle does not deserve custody


----------



## slang

mrskolar09 said:


> Also, as for Jenelle having no storyline without Barbara, I politely beg to differ.  She still would have the same basic storyline as the majority of the other moms.  She's still raising a family, planning a wedding, and has whatever drama goes on with Nathan.
> That's pretty much what goes on with the other moms anymore.
> 
> David and Jenelle are no saints, not by a long shot.  But they seems like they're happy together and the kids seem happy enough.  I think a large part of the drama in their household is caused by Barbara.  Her less than stellar parenting has definitely left some deep wounds.
> They all need a long course of therapy.



But Janelle's doesn't have primary custody of Jace, she couldn't film with him without Barbara signing off on it so she needs Barbara to allow Jace to film otherwise she has no MTV job.

I find it telling that when ever Janelle or David ask Jace if he wants to live with them or spend more time there etc, he always says "no". What is the saying? - out of the mouths of babes


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> I just feel so bad for Jace, no 7 yr old should have to go through that...the fighting, yelling, name calling, asking him where he wants to live, bad mouthing to him about the the other...it's just absolutley disgusting and extremely harmful to his emotional well being. I just want him to see a positive relationship somewhere in his life..he should be in therapy right now and if he isn't he will need alot of it when he gets older because that child is so damaged from their relationship.
> 
> It just pisses me off that they both think it;s ok to act like that in front of him. I want to strangle them both!!!!!!!
> 
> David is a fckuing LOSER who wouldn't even be with janelle if it wasn't for the show. he has no job and mooches of of her and he thinks he god's gift to jace and janelle.


I felt so bad for Jace when he came out of the hotel and Barbara said "Why did you go with them?". He's just a kid, and his mom told him they were going back to the hotel rather than sitting in the green room...of course he went. Poor kid.
David doing his little countdown and pretending he was going to attack the producers, LOL. He's so phony. He totally acts like he's the man for Jenelle and Jace...where are HIS other two children?. Urgh. All of these people need to stop having kids.
Jenelle and David peeking out from the side of the hotel and yelling at the producer to answer her phone was ridiculous.


----------



## mrskolar09

slang said:


> But Janelle's doesn't have primary custody of Jace, she couldn't film with him without Barbara signing off on it so she needs Barbara to allow Jace to film otherwise she has no MTV job.
> 
> I find it telling that when ever Janelle or David ask Jace if he wants to live with them or spend more time there etc, he always says "no". What is the saying? - out of the mouths of babes



Indeed, Jace couldn't be filmed without Barbara's permission, but Jenelle has two other kids in her custody to film.   

Honestly, this is reality tv, it's drama filled and not without it's staged confrontations.  It's no skin off my nose whether Jenelle gets Jace back or not.  I just find it amusing how people will bash Jenelle to no end but not fault Barbara at all.  (Not referring to anyone in particular here, of course, just in general all over the internet.)


----------



## pursegrl12

mrskolar09 said:


> Indeed, Jace couldn't be filmed without Barbara's permission, but Jenelle has two other kids in her custody to film.
> 
> Honestly, this is reality tv, it's drama filled and not without it's staged confrontations.  It's no skin off my nose whether Jenelle gets Jace back or not.  I just find it amusing how people will bash Jenelle to no end but not fault Barbara at all.  (Not referring to anyone in particular here, of course, just in general all over the internet.)



I fault them BOTH!!!!! they're both pieces of siht in my book. Making a 7 yr old boy go through all this mess. He's a child, he shouldn't hear jack siht. He needs to be loved, encouraged, supoorted (mentally and emotionally)...he gets none of that. I have a 7 yr old boy and I CANNOT imagine putting my son through siht like that. It's scarring to a child.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes exactly!  Poor Jace is really the loser in all of this.  Barbara and Jenelle are using him as a weapon which is absolutely unfair.  I really hope this doesn't totally ruin him emotionally as he ages.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> Indeed, Jace couldn't be filmed without Barbara's permission, but Jenelle has two other kids in her custody to film.
> 
> Honestly, this is reality tv, it's drama filled and not without it's staged confrontations.  It's no skin off my nose whether Jenelle gets Jace back or not.  I just find it amusing how people will bash Jenelle to no end but not fault Barbara at all.  (Not referring to anyone in particular here, of course, just in general all over the internet.)



She had Jace as a teenager, the other kids were not when she was a teen. No kid around, no need for her to be on the show. Unlike Caitlyn and Tyler who gave their kid up for adoption they originally were supposed to be the "spokespeople" for teen adoption. Janelle doesn't have that.

Barb is no angel, but she didn't have to take Jace and now that she has you can't expect her to give him back to a woman who stays getting in trouble with the law, gets pregnant by every man who looks at her and can't get a real job because of her criminal background. At least Barb has common sense enough to get a back up job because she knows this train will end.


----------



## terebina786

Are we forgetting that Jenelle WILLINGLY signed custody over to Barbara because she couldn't take care of him? She didn't even try and now all of a sudden she thinks she's a good parent so she can uproot him from the only stability he knows? Nope, it does not work that way.  She's a bad parent for even being such an insufferable, bratty b*tch to try to get him back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the producer (woman that was talking to Jenelle and Kail) is a weak one.  The whole time she's talking to Jenelle trying to get her to film the opening scenes, she says NOTHING about not taking Jace.  That should have been her main concern.  But as soon as they hop in the car, it's a problem.

I hope whatever Judge has this case sees this bit.  Jenelle may have given birth to Jace, but she is not the legal guardian.  Kindnapping.  David needs to have several seats.  This is not his concern, he should have no say


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Chelsea does her own makeup for the reunion?  Its still looking muddy


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought they weren't allowed to use footage from the show in any court because they sign contracts saying that MTV can portray them as they wish.  Corey tried to use clips in court against Leah and they were ruled inadmissible. 

And I stand by everything I said.  It's just my opinion and it's reality tv besides, so... yeah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you know you don't have to keep stating it's your opinion...  that's pretty obvious.  no need to defend it.  your opinion, good for you.

Re: court - they are in different states.  so different laws may apply.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes, I'm aware
Thank you regardless [emoji846]


----------



## terebina786

Just watched the whole ep.  I want MTV to call Jenelle's bluff and be like see ya!  

How is Kail trying to be like Joe asking for 50/50 makes her feel like a bad parent or whatever when just last week she was like I'm going to do whatever makes me happy even if it makes others unhappy? Man if I were Vee I would've put her on blast so fast.. I don't know why people walk around on eggshells around her.

Also, my husband said Kail is looking like a failed Kardashian wannabe lol.


----------



## TC1

The flashback episodes made it so obvious the amount of work Kail has had done. I swear she's had her a*s done (implant or fat transfer) then her whole mommy makeover, her lips..Failed Kardashian wannabe indeed. Doesn't help her change where it counts, she's still sooo nasty. Making Jo jump through all these hoops to see Isaac..he and Vee actually moved their whole lives. The first time Javi says he wanted 50/50 of Lincoln, she just said OK.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> The flashback episodes made it so obvious the amount of work Kail has had done*. I swear she's had her a*s done (implant or fat transfer) then her whole mommy makeover, her lips*..Failed Kardashian wannabe indeed. Doesn't help her change where it counts, she's still sooo nasty. Making Jo jump through all these hoops to see Isaac..he and Vee actually moved their whole lives. The first time Javi says he wanted 50/50 of Lincoln, she just said OK.



she did have all of that done, by Dr Miami.  Waste of money and not a good look for publicity.
I understood EXACTLY what Jo was trying to say about the 50/50.  Even though their agreement started in another state, nothing prevents Kail from giving him 50/50.  He can petition the courts himself.  Javi gets 50/50 by default, which ties Kails hands.

Remember, this is a woman that has said she doesn't care about making other people miserable for her happiness.


----------



## mrskolar09

terebina786 said:


> Also, my husband said Kail is looking like a failed Kardashian wannabe lol.




Haha, she does!  I thought she looked a lot better before.  I do like her hair though.  It softens her look more than the straight style she had in years past.


----------



## k5ml3k

Omg, poor Jace...these f*ng idiots. No one cares about him. I feel bad for these producers too...omg.

I actually thought Javi and Kail looked cute together at the reunion...too bad they're crazy, lol.


----------



## jmaemonte

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...new-girlfriend-madison-channing-walls-w473448

TEEN MOM 

*Teen Mom 2’s Javi Marroquin Has a New Girlfriend, Madison Channing Walls: Details!*
March 23, 2017 @ 2:04 PM 
_By_ Evan Real
Mama June Joins Support Group After Recent Weight GainLauren Bushnell Shares Sweet Post for Ben Higgins’ Birthday 
On to the next one! _Teen Mom 2_’s Javi Marroquin has moved on from his ex-wife, Kailyn Lowry, with another reality star, _Real World: Skeletons_ alum Madison Channing Walls.

Love Story Beginnings: How Celeb Couples First Met[/paste:font]
"Javi and I are definitely together," Walls told E! News on Wednesday, March 22. "We are definitely boyfriend and girlfriend."

Madison, who is mom of daughter Harper, 13 months, with ex and former _Real World: Skeletons_ costar Tony Raines, said that she direct-messaged Marroquin on Instagram after fans suggested that the two might have a lot in common. As fans know, Marroquin is also a single parent. He shares son Lincoln, 3, with Lowry, 25. 

"I love that he is a gentleman," Walls continued. "And I like his core values and that he has morals and just what he stands for." 

Teen Mom Stars, Then and Now![/paste:font]
Though Marroquin lives in Delaware and Walls resides in Austin, Texas, the two met up at the airman’s favorite restaurant in Philadelphia for their first date. "We enjoyed a nice bottle of wine and then later I had my friends come out to meet her and we all went out and danced and drank and just had a really good time," Marroquin recounted to E! News. "It was awesome."

For now, the young dad is holding off on introducing Lincoln to his new ladylove. "I haven't introduced [Madison] to [my son] Lincoln yet,” he explained. “I learned from my past mistakes where I introduced him way too early on in a relationship, so now I know better.”










However, Walls is looking forward to introducing her little girl to Marroquin in the near future. "I'm really excited for him to come to Austin next month,” she shared. “I'm going to introduce him to my friends and family and [my daughter] Harper, and, yeah, it should just be a really good time, and then we are already making plans for this summer together."

According to Marroquin, Lowry is well aware of his budding romance with Walls. "Kail knows about the relationship for sure," Javi explained. "I'm happy for Kail. I wish her nothing but the best and health and wellness and all of that stuff, you know? I'm here for her. We actually are in a good place, and I just want health for her and the baby.”

Teen Mom 2's Most Dramatic Moments[/paste:font]
As previously reported, Lowry — who is pregnant and expecting her third child with a partner who has yet to be revealed — called it quits with Marroquin in May 2016 after nearly four years of marriage. They finalized their divorce in December. 

_Teen Mom 2_ airs on MTV Mondays at 9 p.m. ET.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

jmaemonte said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...new-girlfriend-madison-channing-walls-w473448
> 
> TEEN MOM
> 
> *Teen Mom 2’s Javi Marroquin Has a New Girlfriend, Madison Channing Walls: Details!*
> March 23, 2017 @ 2:04 PM
> _By_ Evan Real
> Mama June Joins Support Group After Recent Weight GainLauren Bushnell Shares Sweet Post for Ben Higgins’ Birthday
> On to the next one! _Teen Mom 2_’s Javi Marroquin has moved on from his ex-wife, Kailyn Lowry, with another reality star, _Real World: Skeletons_ alum Madison Channing Walls.
> 
> Love Story Beginnings: How Celeb Couples First Met[/paste:font]
> "Javi and I are definitely together," Walls told E! News on Wednesday, March 22. "We are definitely boyfriend and girlfriend."
> 
> Madison, who is mom of daughter Harper, 13 months, with ex and former _Real World: Skeletons_ costar Tony Raines, said that she direct-messaged Marroquin on Instagram after fans suggested that the two might have a lot in common. As fans know, Marroquin is also a single parent. He shares son Lincoln, 3, with Lowry, 25.
> 
> "I love that he is a gentleman," Walls continued. "And I like his core values and that he has morals and just what he stands for."
> 
> Teen Mom Stars, Then and Now![/paste:font]
> Though Marroquin lives in Delaware and Walls resides in Austin, Texas, the two met up at the airman’s favorite restaurant in Philadelphia for their first date. "We enjoyed a nice bottle of wine and then later I had my friends come out to meet her and we all went out and danced and drank and just had a really good time," Marroquin recounted to E! News. "It was awesome."
> 
> For now, the young dad is holding off on introducing Lincoln to his new ladylove. "I haven't introduced [Madison] to [my son] Lincoln yet,” he explained. “I learned from my past mistakes where I introduced him way too early on in a relationship, so now I know better.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, Walls is looking forward to introducing her little girl to Marroquin in the near future. "I'm really excited for him to come to Austin next month,” she shared. “I'm going to introduce him to my friends and family and [my daughter] Harper, and, yeah, it should just be a really good time, and then we are already making plans for this summer together."
> 
> According to Marroquin, Lowry is well aware of his budding romance with Walls. "Kail knows about the relationship for sure," Javi explained. "I'm happy for Kail. I wish her nothing but the best and health and wellness and all of that stuff, you know? I'm here for her. We actually are in a good place, and I just want health for her and the baby.”
> 
> Teen Mom 2's Most Dramatic Moments[/paste:font]
> As previously reported, Lowry — who is pregnant and expecting her third child with a partner who has yet to be revealed — called it quits with Marroquin in May 2016 after nearly four years of marriage. They finalized their divorce in December.
> 
> _Teen Mom 2_ airs on MTV Mondays at 9 p.m. ET.



But I thought kailyn didn't want another child until she started her career and that was one of the main issues she was arguing with Javi about?


----------



## pursegrl12

Major upgrade for Javi!!!


----------



## jayne01

I watched this week's episode last night...and almost choked on my dinner when Jenelle said her best quality is that she's "well spoken" and "educated". [emoji23]


----------



## beekmanhill

I so wanted the MTV people to tell Jenelle BYE BYE, Jenelle don't slam the door on your way out.   But instead they coddle her. She is so entitled.   She feels so deprived of attention. 
Police have more important things to do than settle trivial domestic matters like Barbara's and Jenelle's.  They both irritate me now.  Did you see Barbara light up those cigarettes?  I bet she smokes all the time in the house around Jase. 
Do you believe Jenelle has "written" a book that will be for sale this summer?  This society is dumbing down by the minute.
Jenelle Evans Retweeted

@PBandJenelley_1 I can't wait to get myself a copy of your memoir coming out in July. #teenmom2 #teamjenelle


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I so wanted the MTV people to tell Jenelle BYE BYE, Jenelle don't slam the door on your way out.   But instead they coddle her. She is so entitled.   She feels so deprived of attention.
> Police have more important things to do than settle trivial domestic matters like Barbara's and Jenelle's.  They both irritate me now.  Did you see Barbara light up those cigarettes?  I bet she smokes all the time in the house around Jase.
> Do you believe Jenelle has "written" a book that will be for sale this summer?  This society is dumbing down by the minute.
> Jenelle Evans Retweeted
> 
> @PBandJenelley_1 I can't wait to get myself a copy of your memoir coming out in July. #teenmom2 #teamjenelle



They all have "written" a book. Ghost Writer!


----------



## pursegrl12

jayne01 said:


> I watched this week's episode last night...and almost choked on my dinner when Jenelle said her best quality is that she's "well spoken" and *"educated"*. [emoji23]



educated on what exactly? screaming and getting knocked up by different men?


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> They all have "written" a book. Ghost Writer!



Yeah, but people buy them, that is what scares me.


----------



## mrskolar09

jayne01 said:


> I watched this week's episode last night...and almost choked on my dinner when Jenelle said her best quality is that she's "well spoken" and "educated". [emoji23]



Yeah, dh and I both got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

was I the only one that cringed when Kail talked about starting an all black clothing line, then she went on to say 'i like my coffee black and my men black...'.

I'm like girl if you don't hush your dumb azz!


----------



## DC-Cutie

iLuvBeauty said:


> But I thought kailyn didn't want another child until she started her career and that was one of the main issues she was arguing with Javi about?


that was code word for 'I don't want a baby with YOU'.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> was I the only one that cringed when Kail talked about starting an all black clothing line, then she went on to say 'i like my coffee black and my men black...'.
> 
> I'm like girl if you don't hush your dumb azz!



Wonder when baby daddy will show his face.  I guess it can be a teaser for next season.  And BTW, I don't associate Kail with black clothing, do you?  Or any clothing style or color except sloppy.  Can't imagine buying anything she had selected.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> that was code word for 'I don't want a baby with YOU'.



Lol [emoji23] [emoji23] you are right!


----------



## mrskolar09

DC-Cutie said:


> was I the only one that cringed when Kail talked about starting an all black clothing line, then she went on to say 'i like my coffee black and my men black...'.
> 
> I'm like girl if you don't hush your dumb azz!



Yes, that was embarrassing.


----------



## labelwhore04

DC-Cutie said:


> was I the only one that cringed when Kail talked about starting an all black clothing line, then she went on to say 'i like my coffee black and my men black...'.
> 
> I'm like girl if you don't hush your dumb azz!



Huh? I thought she was into hispanic dudes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

labelwhore04 said:


> Huh? I thought she was into hispanic dudes.


she's into anything with something that hangs between their legs


----------



## buzzytoes

pursegrl12 said:


> Major upgrade for Javi!!!



Right?? That seems like a strange pairing but they both have picked badly in the past so maybe this will work out for them.


----------



## mrskolar09

What he said about waiting to introduce her to Lincoln was nice.  He seems like he is really trying to put the kids first in everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

buzzytoes said:


> Right?? That seems like a strange pairing but they both have picked badly in the past so maybe this will work out for them.


Kail is continuing to pick badly!  She's on that 3 by 3 program, which isn't really a good look.
Javi on the other hand, hope he has a winner in this new lady


----------



## TC1

The 'Being Debra" special was on last night and I finally caught it. Deb's OG rap. Lawd. Those poor "business partners" having to sit through that recording session while she pays them to tell her it's great. Urgh I could hardly watch it was so uncomfortable.


----------



## mrskolar09

I still haven't seen it, but the clips just look sad.  She definitely likes riding her daughter's coat tails to pseudo fame.


----------



## mrskolar09

DC-Cutie said:


> Kail is continuing to pick badly!  She's on that 3 by 3 program, which isn't really a good look.
> Javi on the other hand, hope he has a winner in this new lady



I legit thought you were saying Kailyn was on a new tv show.  
I am so clueless sometimes, lol. 

Agree about her though, she likes to shade Jenelle but she's no better.  (Not parenting-wise of course)


----------



## Lhendry

I completely understand that both Barbara and Janelle have a dysfunctional relationship shown by their extremely poor communication skills, however, my true wish is that when they argue in front of Jace that they take a second just to observe his sweet little face. It really says it all. He looks distraught. I have also seen that he is a pleaser and wants both Barbara and Janelle to be happy and will often say things in order to not upset them. It's really heartbreaking to watch. I am emotional as well and can find myself get heated while in certain discussions. I have really had to be aware of how that could impact my son. I will say that even when heated I am very respectful with my choice of words. They are both losing focus on the real task at hand which should be for Jace to feel loved by everyone and safe and rooted so that he can be a kid, have kid responsibilities, play like a kid instead of an adult and flourish, not just survive in the existing chaos that they seem to create for him. It's astounds me that they never look at him when they are yelling so to make sure that he is emotionally okay, in fact they take it a step further and ask him to take sides which is the worst thing you can do because the poor boy is going to think it's his fault for all of their actions someday if not already now.


----------



## mrskolar09

I just don't understand why Jenelle didn't buy or build a house nearby to Jace.  That way, if she did regain custody, at least he wouldn't be ripped from his school and friends.  I know she has to share Kaiser with Nathan, but there has to be ways she could make it work.  I get that she doesn't want to be around Barbara, but Jace does.  Barbara clearly loves him, regardless of her and Jenelle's awful relationship.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> I just don't understand why Jenelle didn't buy or build a house nearby to Jace.  That way, if she did regain custody, at least he wouldn't be ripped from his school and friends.  .


she was too buys going from man to man, instead of handling business with Jace.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes, she spent plenty of time being selfish for sure.  But if she's trying to settle down now and build a stable home life for him, it would have been nicer for him if she had done it locally.  Of course, poor Jace never seems to be priority one in their storyline.


----------



## beekmanhill

I couldn't finish this week's show with Jenelle's entitlement and fake tears.  No mascara ran down herr face in spite of all that sobbing.  And to think David is texting her what to say while she is on stage.  

Was glad to hear that hearing was delayed again.  

I hate the way they question Jace on camera as to who he'd like to live with.  Of course he is trying to please them both, poor kid, and doesn't want to start a screaming match.  

Barbara doesn't live that far away, does she?  She seems to drive back and forth pretty easily.  But it would have been nice to buy in jase's school district.  But of course there is Nathan, and now David.......she complicates her life so much.  I wonder if Nathan was correct about her smoking weed.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so confused, probably because I only catch the show on reruns and haven't yet watched this season. I thought someone here had mentioned Kail's new bf was African American?? Or at least a male. Why does this person with her look like a girl?? Is it just me? Is it the hair?? This is the second pic I have seen of them on IG and he just looks like a butch chick. Am I crazy here???


----------



## terebina786

I find it oddly satisfying that both Javi and Jo upgraded on their next one lol.


----------



## TC1

The girl Kail is with has her hair in a bun in this pic. No idea if they are together as a couple. I haven't heard anything lately.


----------



## buzzytoes

This is the first pic I saw, which is why I am confused. I am pretty sure it is a girl, but they are standing more like a couple? Honestly I don't understand why either sex would want to be with her.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, so now Kail is gay?   More confusion for Isaac.

By the way, isn't Kail known for dressing in all black?


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> I am so confused, probably because I only catch the show on reruns and haven't yet watched this season. I* thought someone here had mentioned Kail's new bf was African American*?? Or at least a male. Why does this person with her look like a girl?? Is it just me? Is it the hair?? This is the second pic I have seen of them on IG and he just looks like a butch chick. Am I crazy here???
> View attachment 3649328



She never said he was black. She said I like my men black


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> She never said he was black. She said I like my men black



Ah, I thought someone had said he had shown up on the show this season at some point.


----------



## pursegrl12

that is a girl and she is/was friends with both kail and javi...there were rumors last year about her and kail being a couple...I don't think they are, I think they are just trolling us....they're just really good friends I believe....


----------



## TC1

Well, we all know Kail loves any attention she can get!


----------



## mrskolar09

buzzytoes said:


> Ah, I thought someone had said he had shown up on the show this season at some point.



I think that people are referring to that guy that was at her house when she and Javi were fighting, the one whose face was blurred out.  It was said that he was also the friend from school that Javi was mad about her texting in previous episodes.  Supposedly they're dating or were dating at some point.  I don't know if any of that is actually true though.


----------



## buzzytoes

TC1 said:


> Well, we all know Kail loves any attention she can get!



That is probably the gist of it!!


----------



## labelwhore04

The scenes of Leah make me sad/concerned. She looks like a meth/crack addict, not even trying to be mean, she looks unwell. Her teeth look like they're rotting, shes severely underweight, she just seems depressed and all over the place.


----------



## beekmanhill

labelwhore04 said:


> The scenes of Leah make me sad/concerned. She looks like a meth/crack addict, not even trying to be mean, she looks unwell. Her teeth look like they're rotting, shes severely underweight, she just seems depressed and all over the place.



I thought she looked a lot better this year.   Maybe the looks are a residual effect from her drug usage days.  Who knows, I do hope she isn't on drugs anymore.  Corey seems to think she is doing well, or he is saying that for the camera anyway.


----------



## Megs

I feel so terrible for Jace. This kid is more adult-like than the adults in his life. If Janelle and her mother can't get along, fine, but find a way to make this work for him. Barbara has brought him up this far and he has a school and friends. Janelle could have taken that into consideration, but she's clueless. 

Anyone know why david has no visitation with his son? That seems suspect to me... 

I used to like Kail, I can't deal with her anymore.


----------



## jmaemonte

http://www.theashleysrealityroundup...e-involving-jenelle-evans-fiance-david-eason/

EXCLUSIVES, TEEN MOM 2
*EXCLUSIVE! The Latest on the Custody Case Involving Jenelle Evans’ Fiance David Eason*
THE ASHLEY


“Hey lil man! Wanna come live with us?”

Normally, The Ashley doesn’t like to follow the court cases of Jenelle Evans‘ soul mates (because, let’s be honest, that’s basically a full-time job in itself). _However_, The Ashley is making an exception here, since many Roundupers have been asking The Ashley for more informationon this particular case. There’s been quite the surprising turn…

As many faithful Teen Mom 2 fans know, Jenelle’s fiance, David Eason, has been in hot water with the North Carolina court system since March 2016, when he approached his young son, Kaden, in a grocery store, despite the fact that Kaden’s mother, Olivia Leedham, had a no-contact order filed against David. He was arrested for violating the no-contact order, and in October was sentenced to 60 days in jail for the crime, but has yet to serve the time behind bars.

The Ashley has received some surprising information regarding the case. The Ashley’s sources tells her that the reason that David has not been thrown in the slammer yet is that his baby-mama Olivia has had a massive change of heart, and is trying to get the charges against David dropped!

A source close to Olivia tells The Ashley the following:

“It’s been crazy. David sued Olivia for visitation of Kaden a while back, and he and Olivia had mediation and were able to work out something in terms of a custody schedule,” the source tells The Ashley. “They are working toward having joint custody of Kaden.”

There is currently another court date pending, and the source tells The Ashley that Olivia and her family are trying to get it dismissed. (So far Olivia has not been successful in doing that.)

“She was able to get the restraining order she had against David for Kaden dropped though,” the source said. “The one Olivia herself has against David still stands, but just for the time being. She’s trying to get it dropped too.”

The source is not sure what brought on Olivia’s change of heart toward David, but did say that it’s likely that Kaden will be added to Jenelle and David’s House ‘o’ Children as soon as possible. (Currently, Jenelle has two kids, Jace and Kaiser, and David has a daughter, Maryssa. Jenelle and David also recently added daughter Ensley to their ever-expanding brood.)

“The whole thing is really, super weird,” the source said. “Even Olivia’s family is on board with the joint custody.”

This unfortunately means that David will probably not be delivering another Class A mugshot like this one in the near future. (At least, not for the no-contact violation case, anyway.) But, it does mean that he can scratch “Get son back” off of his, um, “bucket list.”

Stay tuned!


----------



## Megs

jmaemonte said:


> http://www.theashleysrealityroundup...e-involving-jenelle-evans-fiance-david-eason/
> 
> EXCLUSIVES, TEEN MOM 2
> *EXCLUSIVE! The Latest on the Custody Case Involving Jenelle Evans’ Fiance David Eason*
> THE ASHLEY
> 
> 
> “Hey lil man! Wanna come live with us?”
> 
> Normally, The Ashley doesn’t like to follow the court cases of Jenelle Evans‘ soul mates (because, let’s be honest, that’s basically a full-time job in itself). _However_, The Ashley is making an exception here, since many Roundupers have been asking The Ashley for more informationon this particular case. There’s been quite the surprising turn…
> 
> As many faithful Teen Mom 2 fans know, Jenelle’s fiance, David Eason, has been in hot water with the North Carolina court system since March 2016, when he approached his young son, Kaden, in a grocery store, despite the fact that Kaden’s mother, Olivia Leedham, had a no-contact order filed against David. He was arrested for violating the no-contact order, and in October was sentenced to 60 days in jail for the crime, but has yet to serve the time behind bars.
> 
> The Ashley has received some surprising information regarding the case. The Ashley’s sources tells her that the reason that David has not been thrown in the slammer yet is that his baby-mama Olivia has had a massive change of heart, and is trying to get the charges against David dropped!
> 
> A source close to Olivia tells The Ashley the following:
> 
> “It’s been crazy. David sued Olivia for visitation of Kaden a while back, and he and Olivia had mediation and were able to work out something in terms of a custody schedule,” the source tells The Ashley. “They are working toward having joint custody of Kaden.”
> 
> There is currently another court date pending, and the source tells The Ashley that Olivia and her family are trying to get it dismissed. (So far Olivia has not been successful in doing that.)
> 
> “She was able to get the restraining order she had against David for Kaden dropped though,” the source said. “The one Olivia herself has against David still stands, but just for the time being. She’s trying to get it dropped too.”
> 
> The source is not sure what brought on Olivia’s change of heart toward David, but did say that it’s likely that Kaden will be added to Jenelle and David’s House ‘o’ Children as soon as possible. (Currently, Jenelle has two kids, Jace and Kaiser, and David has a daughter, Maryssa. Jenelle and David also recently added daughter Ensley to their ever-expanding brood.)
> 
> “The whole thing is really, super weird,” the source said. “Even Olivia’s family is on board with the joint custody.”
> 
> This unfortunately means that David will probably not be delivering another Class A mugshot like this one in the near future. (At least, not for the no-contact violation case, anyway.) But, it does mean that he can scratch “Get son back” off of his, um, “bucket list.”
> 
> Stay tuned!



I feel like I'm super cynical, but I would guess his son's mom sees MTV $$$$ signs.


----------



## jmaemonte

Megs said:


> I feel like I'm super cynical, but I would guess his son's mom sees MTV $$$$ signs.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## pursegrl12

Megs said:


> I feel like I'm super cynical, but I would guess his son's mom sees MTV $$$$ signs.



Bingo


----------



## mrskolar09

His daughter seems like a sweet kid.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Megs said:


> I feel like I'm super cynical, but I would guess his son's mom sees MTV $$$$ signs.



That's exactly what it is, sad!


----------



## Sassys

Baby daddy revealed? Pregnant Teen Mom star Kailyn Lowry, 25, drops hints the father of her third child could be an old friend 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tsChris-Lopez-father-child.html#ixzz4dPeBkgX7


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Baby daddy revealed? Pregnant Teen Mom star Kailyn Lowry, 25, drops hints the father of her third child could be an old friend
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tsChris-Lopez-father-child.html#ixzz4dPeBkgX7



Ew...seriously, she slept with him?!?!


----------



## beekmanhill

She is no prize herself.  Course hooking up with her might mean MTV $$$$$, especially with the baby.


----------



## mcb100

It kind of bothered me on one of the recent interview shows how the hostess and audience seems to skirt around things just to pacify the Teen Moms. Like I don't know why the host announced that Kail was pregnant, and then didn't even mention the obvious fact that everyone is talking about it--which is that she was still with Javi when it happened--and then the audience just pretends to clap and be happy like "Good job, Kail!" I mean, I wouldn't want anybody to be mean to her but I am feeling like the host just skipped right around the issue so that Kail didn't get angry and storm off the show or something.

Another thing I kind of wonder even though it's not really my business---She already has two kids, and she is going through a messy divorce that hadn't even been finalized yet, plus she was either still in school or just finished with school and trying to enter the work force, I believe. That is a lot to have on anyone's plate. So why couldn't she just use protection? Or both of them use protection rather than just adding to the responsibility of a new child? I just don't feel like everything was settled yet---didn't feel like it was the right time to in her life to "plan" to have a kid. (And no, I am not saying abortion, I am talking in terms of prevention.) Let alone the fact that you are still married to someone when your child with someone else is conceived--not the right time, Kail. She should have sticked to protection and then waited till she and the new guy were settled and stable for a long time before having a new kid.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> It kind of bothered me on one of the recent interview shows how the hostess and audience seems to skirt around things just to pacify the Teen Moms. Like I don't know why the host announced that Kail was pregnant, and then didn't even mention the obvious fact that everyone is talking about it--which is that she was still with Javi when it happened--and then the audience just pretends to clap and be happy like "Good job, Kail!" I mean, I wouldn't want anybody to be mean to her but I am feeling like the host just skipped right around the issue so that Kail didn't get angry and storm off the show or something.
> 
> *Another thing I kind of wonder even though it's not really my business---She already has two kids, and she is going through a messy divorce that hadn't even been finalized yet, plus she was either still in school or just finished with school and trying to enter the work force, I believe. That is a lot to have on anyone's plate. So why couldn't she just use protection? Or both of them use protection rather than just adding to the responsibility of a new child? I just don't feel like everything was settled yet---didn't feel like it was the right time to in her life to "plan" to have a kid. (And no, I am not saying abortion, I am talking in terms of prevention.) Let alone the fact that you are still married to someone when your child with someone else is conceived--not the right time, Kail. She should have sticked to protection and then waited till she and the new guy were settled and stable for a long time before having a new kid.*



She is a bird and chicks that have bird mentality don't use common sense.


----------



## beekmanhill

Both Dr. Drew and the aftershow host woman are enablers.


----------



## nyshopaholic

http://pagesix.com/2017/04/08/mtv-l...tell-all/?_ga=1.42860774.256415853.1370637066

*MTV lawyers up amid accusations in ‘Teen Mom’ tell-all*
By Oli Coleman

April 8, 2017 | 3:33pm

MTV has sicced its lawyers on the author of a dishy new tell-all about its hit series “Teen Mom,” Page Six has learned.

We’re told that after a chapter of the book “You Have No F**king Idea” — written by Matt Baier, the fiancé of one of the show’s longest-standing stars, Amber Portwood — leaked, Viacom attorneys pounced and demanded that its publisher slash around 15,000 words.

Sources say that most of the offending copy — which accounted for some 20 percent of the original manuscript — was about the network itself and Portwood’s nemesis,
fellow cast member and sometime porn star Farrah Abraham.

Baier — who also appears on the show, which debuted in 2009 — had agreed to let MTV review the book before publication. But when the leaked chapter began circulating online before the network had seen it, we’re told that network execs “got in a tizzy and read [Baier] the riot act” — then had a senior attorney take a red pen to the text, which is due to be published by Post Hill Press in May.

Among other allegations, Baier claims in the leaked chapter that an MTV producer told Portwood and Baier to “do their research” on Abraham’s boyfriend, after which Baier claims that the boyfriend had “got into a lot of trouble for assaulting his ex-girlfriend.”

He also claims that Abraham’s family tried to control stories about themselves in the press “by way of threats and intimidation.”

Baier also claims that a former producer on “Teen Mom” told him that Abraham’s father had a “history of physically assaulting people,” and that Portwood had told the network that she “wasn’t comfortable being the same room as Farrah” before a “reunion show” taping at which they ended up in a physical confrontation.

And before the fight, “security — who had followed us around all day long — suddenly was nowhere to be found. Not to get into any conspiracy theories, but it was almost as if they wanted there to be an altercation.” A rep for Abraham denied Baier’s claims about her family and her boyfriend. Reps for MTV, Baier and Post Hill Press didn’t get back to us.


----------



## beekmanhill

Baier is such a creep.  I watched the Teen Mom OG premiere special last night.  It was essentially a recap.  I think I'm going to skip this group this season.  I find none of them interesting and I really dont care much what happens to them.


----------



## mrskolar09

I didn't watch, were his kids on?  I thought the guide said something about his kids being filmed


----------



## beekmanhill

I didn't finish the show.  Only watched half hour of the recap.  His kids were not on then.


----------



## TC1

Matt is a total user. I cannot believe Amber said they share a bank account now. They have a Corvette (which Matt says he bought Amber with her own money) a Range Rover and a Cadillac. They also showed him go to a car lot and buy his 19 year old daughter a VW Jetta..which made no sense because they flew home later that same day. 
You could tell he just wanted to play big shot by getting his OWN special. Amber even said at one point, "I know this is your special"


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whatever drugs Ryan was/is on, has totally sucked the life out of him


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Whatever drugs Ryan was/is on, has totally sucked the life out of him


right?!?! he's like a walking zombie 99% of the time. how does his girlfriend do it like how do you have a normal conversation with him at all?


----------



## TC1

Oh, where to start. Amber opening an online clothing store because she has such a great sense of fashion. Puuuhhlease. "Be Classy, Be Sexy, Be Haute..I think it's French" 
Cait and Tyler..you don't need therapy for being lazy asses..you need jobs. The fact that Caitlyn couldn't even feed Nova without scrolling her phone was awful.
Ryan, never remembers ANYTHING. How can people not notice he's a lifeless mumbling fool?
Jen & Larry were so cute in their costumes. Bentley is lucky to have them, as is Maci..they seem to want to help her no matter what.
Farrah. Same vapid creature.


----------



## Sassys

I legit get goosebumps when Sophia is on screen. She is so creepy.

When was Amber a size 0? Do these reality people use special sizing no one else knows about.

Amber: "People tell me I have a good eye for fashion". Uh, who are these people?????

Amber's eyelashes look beyond stupid. I can't with these hood/ghetto eyelashes.

I am so confused why Cait and Tyler moved from a house to a double wide.

Tyler would be so much happier if he was true to himself and came out the damn closet.

MTV's editing makes no sense. Its Christmas with Farrah and Halloween with everyone else


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> I legit get goosebumps when Sophia is on screen. She is so creepy.
> 
> *When was Amber a size 0?* Do these reality people use special sizing no one else knows about.
> 
> Amber: "People tell me I have a good eye for fashion". Uh, who are these people?????
> 
> I am so confused why Cait and Tyler moved from a house to a double wide.
> 
> Tyler would be so much happier if he was true to himself and came out the damn closet.
> 
> MTV's editing makes no sense. Its Christmas with Farrah and Halloween with everyone else



maybe when she was 5? then the "I was never a size 12"...huh? your at least a 12/14 (and that's being kind, I would venture to say a 14/16) right now....


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> maybe when she was 5? then the "I was never a size 12"...huh? your at least a 12/14 (and that's being kind, I would venture to say a 14/16) right now....



Exactly. Why are these people blatantly lying.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> Oh, where to start. Amber opening an online clothing store because she has such a great sense of fashion. Puuuhhlease. "Be Classy, Be Sexy, Be Haute..I think it's French"
> Cait and Tyler..you don't need therapy for being lazy asses..you need jobs. The fact that Caitlyn couldn't even feed Nova without scrolling her phone was awful.
> Ryan, never remembers ANYTHING. How can people not notice he's a lifeless mumbling fool?
> Jen & Larry were so cute in their costumes. Bentley is lucky to have them, as is Maci..they seem to want to help her no matter what.
> Farrah. Same vapid creature.



Not to mention the fact that Nova always looks a hot mess!!!! Half clothed, unkempt hair...like there are cameras in your home filming you, do you not want to at least act like you care and put her in a cute outfit and run a comb through her hair? Maybe stay off your phone, go for a walk, take her to the park or something?


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Oh, where to start. Amber opening an online clothing store because she has such a great sense of fashion. Puuuhhlease. "Be Classy, Be Sexy, Be Haute..I think it's French"
> Cait and Tyler..you don't need therapy for being lazy asses..you need jobs. The fact that Caitlyn couldn't even feed Nova without scrolling her phone was awful.
> Ryan, never remembers ANYTHING. How can people not notice he's a lifeless mumbling fool?
> Jen & Larry were so cute in their costumes. Bentley is lucky to have them, as is Maci..they seem to want to help her no matter what.
> Farrah. Same vapid creature.



Maybe Amber can partner with Kail ("everybody knows I wear all black").   Fashion influencers, both.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Maybe Amber can partner with Kail ("everybody knows I wear all black").   Fashion influencers, both.


Right?. And when Amber said she can never find anything cute to wear when she shops online???..What exactly are you googling in your Under Armour hoodie & sweats? 'Haute clothing" is clearly not the best thing to search.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## TC1

Can't be bothered to clean up the counter or the mess behind you Kail?


----------



## mrskolar09

So Catelynn is pregnant again?
I haven't watched any of the new season yet but I saw something on Facebook saying she was..?


----------



## FlipDiver

mrskolar09 said:


> So Catelynn is pregnant again?
> I haven't watched any of the new season yet but I saw something on Facebook saying she was..?



She followed up on IG that it was a (lame, and belated) April Fools joke.


----------



## mrskolar09

Ohhh okay.  Thanks [emoji846]


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


>



Why is she wearing Nike?  Isn't her all black clothing line available yet?


----------



## Sassys

Kailyn Lowry has revealed that Chris Lopez is the father of her third child.

The expectant _Teen Mom 2_ star took to Twitter on Tuesday to respond to a tweet from a tabloid publication about Lowry taking a DNA test that read: “Pregnant Kailyn Lowry takes DNA test – Is Chris Lopez REALLY the baby daddy?”

The MTV reality star announced she was expecting her third child on her blog in February, though she didn’t reveal the identity of the father.

“This is the baby I thought I wasn’t sure if I could have. I know this isn’t an ideal situation but I know everything will be okay,” she wrote. “And like I say in my book — with a little bit of hustle and heart, I can and I will survive anything. Having another child is something I am so happy about and I just can’t wait. My boys are so excited, those who love me are so excited, and I hope that everyone can just be happy for me during this time.”
http://people.com/tv/teen-mom-kailyn-lowry-reveals-chris-lopez-father-of-third-child/


----------



## pursegrl12

she's such a mess


----------



## TC1

All 3 of her kids will have different fathers and different last names. That should make it super fun for the kids at school. Now she and Jenelle have that in common!


----------



## beekmanhill

The baby she wasn't sure she could have?  She said she didn't want another kid what with her career and all..........................

I guess she explains it all in her book.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> The baby she wasn't sure she could have?  She said she didn't want another kid what with her career and all..........................
> 
> I guess she explains it all in her book.


I wonder if she's referring to the miscarriage?. As in she didn't know if she could have a baby after that?..although I'm not sure why...plenty of women do. I won't be reading her book to find out though


----------



## FlipDiver

TC1 said:


> I wonder if she's referring to the miscarriage?. As in she didn't know if she could have a baby after that?..although I'm not sure why...plenty of women do. I won't be reading her book to find out though



Can someone confirm... Javi's upcoming book will supposedly be called "Heartlessly Hustled" to play off her book title "Hustle and Heart"


----------



## mrskolar09

Haha!  That would be awesome


----------



## Megs

There's no chance of Sophia ever being normal right... I mean Farrah is legit in her own world of constant yelling at any person attempting to help her. It's bad. 

And Bentley has to sleep in bed with Ryan's mom... anyone else watch that episode and catch that line?? SUPER weird, right?!


----------



## pursegrl12

farrah is literally the worst human being I've ever seen!!! the was she was screaming at her dad about the balloons?!?! then screaming at her mom about where she is staying and getting a rental car....omg!!! why do they continually stay to help her out?? I'd be like "*****, bye!! have fun doing everything yourself!!!" her audacity just amazes me!! her childhood must have been all sorts of fcuked up!!!!

catelynn/tyler--you can tell they have zero control over that child, it seems like catelynn just lets her do whatever she wants and she gets away with everything. It is nice to see their parents are somewhat normal now (butch and april)...


----------



## TC1

For all the bellyaching and whining Catelynn does about the way she was raised. I.E in a house of drug abusers and all of her abandonment issues...she sure is quick to drop Nova off right in that same household. Drives me nuts. 
All Farrah does is yell at people and talk to people like crap. Even the poor realtor.. "did you want to go have a look outside"
Farrah (in snotty voice) 'Um, yeah..that's what I'm doing right now"


----------



## mrskolar09

A new man already.  
Ugh, Kail is so trashy. 

http://m.eonline.com/news/849360/te...after-revealing-the-father-of-her-third-child


----------



## roxies_mom

mrskolar09 said:


> A new man already.
> Ugh, Kail is so trashy.
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/849360/te...after-revealing-the-father-of-her-third-child


Such trash. These girls are a perfect example for using birth control. I hope the young, impressionable girls learn something from these teen mom's.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Megs said:


> There's no chance of Sophia ever being normal right... I mean Farrah is legit in her own world of constant yelling at any person attempting to help her. It's bad.
> 
> And Bentley has to sleep in bed with Ryan's mom... anyone else watch that episode and catch that line?? SUPER weird, right?!




I saw that and was like WTF, no wonder Maci has such an issue with it.


----------



## Hobbsy

mrskolar09 said:


> A new man already.
> Ugh, Kail is so trashy.
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/849360/te...after-revealing-the-father-of-her-third-child


Girl needs to keep her knees together for a while!!


----------



## pursegrl12

Secretly praying for a 4th baby daddy [emoji12]


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Farrah is such a hater.


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber called off her October wedding. She's still with Matt and they still live together. So baby steps I guess lol.


----------



## Megs

pixiejenna said:


> Amber called off her October wedding. She's still with Matt and they still live together. So baby steps I guess lol.



In the last episode where she tried on the wedding dress, she shared that the lies we all heard from Matt were also lies he told her. She doesn't seem super stoked to marry him, but I say good for her for waiting to see if it feels right


----------



## Megs

Also, anyone else have thoughts on the Maci drama with Ryan's parents? Ryan's fiancé told Ryan and his parents what Maci said and now they're all super pissed at her. I totally get that but I felt like the fiancé was acting cool to Maci trying to find a way for them to get a better situation for Ryan and Bentley then she turned around and stirred the pot.


----------



## beekmanhill

So now we have Caitlyn and Tyler's clothing line to look forward to.   Because they dress Nova so fashionably and cute I think the line will be a big success.   I'm glad Tyler wants to keep it small, .  That'll work.  

Matt is such a manipulator, but Amber seems stronger and stronger.   When he said he'd never marry her (to get that scene on film) I was shouting, good now go back to the hole you lived in before.   I pray she does not marry him.  Why so anxious, Matt?   Where did they dredge up the other couple, who is 30 years older than Amber, to pretend to be Amber's friend?  Didn't seem authentic to me.  

Ryan is a mess, but it couldn't be true that Maci just found out about it.  He's been a zombie all season.  Why is McKenzie planning a wedding with him; she seems reasonable.  She's got to know.  He is so zoned out he can barely stay in one scene.  What do we think he is taking, meth?  Is his mouth all swollen because he is chewing tobacco or is it some symptom of his drug use?

Farrah is Farrah.  She's awful.   Simon doesn't bother me; at least he doesn't fall for her crap.


----------



## Megs

beekmanhill said:


> So now we have Caitlyn and Tyler's clothing line to look forward to.   Because they dress Nova so fashionably and cute I think the line will be a big success.   I'm glad Tyler wants to keep it small, .  That'll work.
> 
> Matt is such a manipulator, but Amber seems stronger and stronger.   When he said he'd never marry her (to get that scene on film) I was shouting, good now go back to the hole you lived in before.   I pray she does not marry him.  Why so anxious, Matt?   Where did they dredge up the other couple, who is 30 years older than Amber, to pretend to be Amber's friend?  Didn't seem authentic to me.
> 
> Ryan is a mess, but it couldn't be true that Maci just found out about it.  He's been a zombie all season.  Why is McKenzie planning a wedding with him; she seems reasonable.  She's got to know.  He is so zoned out he can barely stay in one scene.  What do we think he is taking, meth?  Is his mouth all swollen because he is chewing tobacco or is it some symptom of his drug use?
> 
> Farrah is Farrah.  She's awful.   Simon doesn't bother me; at least he doesn't fall for her crap.



I'm watching this episode right now and all I can say is train wreck on every front so far it seems!


----------



## pink1

What exactly is Ryan on??  I mean his eyes seem crazy in every scene he is in.


----------



## k5ml3k

Watching it now...PLEASE tell me Amber doesn't marry this guy?? 
[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Watching it now...PLEASE tell me Amber doesn't marry this guy??
> [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



Oh thank goodness!! Phew!


----------



## beekmanhill

I have a feeling Amber is getting some good therapy.  Maybe she'll have the strength to dump the freeloader sooner rather than later.  He is looking for a lifetime (or until she runs out of money) meal ticket.


----------



## terebina786

Is this back already???


----------



## beekmanhill

terebina786 said:


> Is this back already???



It's been on for weeks.


----------



## terebina786

beekmanhill said:


> It's been on for weeks.


Weird... I have my DVR set to record new episodes and nothing has come up.  I wonder if Canada is behind?


----------



## beekmanhill

It must be.  We've had six or seven epis so far, I'd say.


----------



## mrskolar09

We have it set to record on our dvr but I still haven't watched any yet [emoji15]
So Amber almost married Matt?  Hope she wises up and dumps his freeloading behind.


----------



## DC-Cutie

According to TMZ, Amber is in talks with Vivid Entertainment... porn


----------



## TC1




----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## Sophie-Rose

[emoji15]


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> According to TMZ, Amber is in talks with Vivid Entertainment... porn



What the hell for????


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> According to TMZ, Amber is in talks with Vivid Entertainment... porn



Oh no.  And here I was thinking she was making progress.  What happened to the clothing line?
And speaking of clothing lines, I forgot to mention in my post above that Taylor and Maci's line seems to be doing well enough that Taylor is going to quit his job.  Well why should he work when none of the other teen dads do.  He was one of the ones I admired for working all through the Teen Mom years.  Seems she had some legal problems with the line.
http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...ey-clothing-business-ttm-scandal-teen-mom-og/


----------



## mrskolar09

I read an article that said they aren't considering it because they need the money, but that they could use the money to open rehab centers.  I mean, that's a nice thing to do I guess, but if Amber is hoping to gain more legal custody of Leah, she's a fool to think that Gary isn't going to use this against her.


----------



## buzzytoes

mrskolar09 said:


> I read an article that said they aren't considering it because they need the money, but that they could use the money to open rehab centers.  I mean, that's a nice thing to do I guess, but if Amber is hoping to gain more legal custody of Leah, she's a fool to think that Gary isn't going to use this against her.



That makes total sense - get involved in an industry known for drug use so that you can open rehab centers.


----------



## TC1

This woman started a fistfight with Farrah and called her every name in the book last reunion and has always mocked her for doing porn. Now, she wants the $$$$$$$$$$$. GTFOH


----------



## mrskolar09

Just popped up on my Facebook feed that Jenelle and Barbara reached a custody agreement.  Supposedly she gets weekends, holidays, and the summer.  I hope they stop putting poor Jace in the middle now.


----------



## Talv16

It's kind of my guilty pleasure. I like watching. Jenelle Kail and Farrah make me nauseated THO


----------



## Sassys

Teen Mom star Jenelle Evans settles custody battle for seven-year-old son with estranged mother Barbara

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-custody-battle-son-Jace.html#ixzz4i8h5AcSR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sassys

*'We're flattered and business people!' Teen Mom Amber Portwood and fiance Matt Baier confirm they're considering filming sex tape to make 'millions'*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...firms-considering-sex-tape.html#ixzz4i8i8xYGa


----------



## mcb100

Very hyprocryitcal of amber to be in the works with a possible Vivid tape when she hated on farrah publicly for it--although farrah is a mean spirited girl who treats others like cr*p and she took the porn thing to a whole nother level by making a sex toy line, and similar lines, erotic novels, and prancing around at various porn conventions.

Deborah and farrah always act on the show as if it was an accident "she is not a porn star" but i am sorry, there is a difference between releasing a tape by accident or on purpose AND then adding on to it with all the other related things that farrah does. If she did not do some work for a porn company she would not be prancing around at every convention made and making sex toys....at that point you are a porn actress, sorry farrah.

I like maci and taylor because they are sensible and well grounded, they seem very normal yet they are boring to watch at the same time. I feel like they dont really do anything on their screen time, except maci might b*tch about ryan.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just read that Amber and Matt are considering a deal with vivid just a week after their wedding was postponed lmao. Oh how mother Theresa of them to use the potential pay day to open up rehabs. Because two former druggies should be running rehab. They're just pillars of the community y'all! Ironically with all the cr@p they gave farrah for her tape they feel the need to put out there that vivid approached her before farrah did her tape. Sounds like they are hard up for the cash.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Serious question: who wants to watch them bang?


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> *'We're flattered and business people!' Teen Mom Amber Portwood and fiance Matt Baier confirm they're considering filming sex tape to make 'millions'*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...firms-considering-sex-tape.html#ixzz4i8i8xYGa



You are business people, BWAHAHAHA.   What happened to house flipping, what happened to the clothing line, what happened to any job Matt might have had, how about Matt's book?   Seems Matt copped to relapsing a few times, particularly in the scene in Las Vegas.   Wonder if Amber has as well.  There goes more custody of Boo-Boo.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glitterandstuds said:


> Serious question: who wants to watch them bang?



Exactly. Matt gives me the skeeves seeing him dressed, let alone naked and having sex.


----------



## pursegrl12

buzzytoes said:


> Exactly. Matt gives me the skeeves seeing him dressed, let alone naked and having sex.


right?!!?  and not for nothing but her too.


----------



## mcb100

I think they should give it a rest on the marriage thing because they obviously have big trust issues that they need to work out first, which a lot of people do. I would doubt matt's intentions a bit. I do believe he likes her but they said on the show that he basically scoped her out from seeing her on the show and that he tried to persuade her castmates first?? The dude might just want to live a comfortable lifestyle with good money and see that through amber which is entirely wrong. 

Also, i do not know how long ago it was rumored that they slipped up and have the utmost respect for recovering addicts but if you have just slipped up its not a good time to be making life decisions like marriage right at this very second.

I dont think it was exactly right what amber did on national tv. If she felt uncomfortable from the start she should have upright said no at the venues, not told him yes and then made phone calls two seconds later and told him absolutely not. LOL embarressing.

And matt should not be rushing her that way. You can't rush marriage, he is obviously pushing it. I cant stand to see that. Marriage is not the fixer of happiness. You need to be happy as a couple first. He needs to wait until she is ready and they need a lot of joint counseling.

While we are at it maybe he can at least get a part time job, or follow through on a project--contribute to household income somehow or do something.


----------



## bluuntley

Her last pregnancy prior to this one was a miscarriage so I assume that's what she maybe be referencing


----------



## bluuntley

Oops clearly I forgot to quote someone ignore me lol


----------



## pixiejenna

While we don't want to see them have sex there has to be enough interest in it for vivid to contact them. Look at Farrah I wouldn't want to see her have sex either but she still sold a lot of porn. Heck even Octomom put out a tape so clearly looks aren't important. I think they are banking on the fact that they are a house hold name and it has the potential to generate enough interest based on who they are. Just being a reality star is enough.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If she releases a tape, I bet Gary is going to drag her back to court.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> If she releases a tape, I bet Gary is going to drag her back to court.


OMG!!! I almost read that as Gary will release one too


----------



## labelwhore04

Glitterandstuds said:


> Serious question: who wants to watch them bang?


----------



## beekmanhill

That show was dull last night.  They are so "old" for young people.  The Ryan potential rehab is the next storyline I guess.   Seems like Maci thinks the parents are in denial about his drug problem.


----------



## TC1

Uhhh, so Cate & Tyler want to start a kids clothing line when their own child is NEVER clothed?


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> Uhhh, so Cate & Tyler want to start a kids clothing line when their own child is NEVER clothed?


yep!!!! always in  diaper and unkempt hair.


----------



## laurineg1

Poor little Nova...always looks dirty and unkempt.  She's so cute too...if they just put her in a sweet little dress and combed her hair..all they do is sit like zombies on the couch and go out to eat..Maci seems so unhappy too.  She just has a glazed look about her, like nothing makes her happy...even her adorable children.  She was so different with Bentley, always so happy and loving.  I think Amber is trying hard, but she has no clue what she wants to do and really has no strong family support.  And Farrah and her fake friend...oh boy.  She is really a horrible person and talks to people like they are garbage.  Her parents are so scared of her.  Did you see Michael with his uniform on in her empty store...All she did was yell at him and all he did was cower!


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently Mackenzie and Ryan got married before he went into rehab. I'm glad he's finally getting help but who the eff marries someone who's that effed up? I just don't get it we could tell he's tweaked out 24/7 so she had to know. What can she possibly see in him other than a MTV paycheck. She's basically his glorified babysitter at this point. I can't imagine that their relationship is all that fulfilling for her. 

Maci dose seem depressed lately I don't know if it's from ppd or something else.


----------



## mrskolar09

I still think Maci is still in love with Ryan, even if she won't admit it to herself.  Maybe not with the person he is now, but the memory of who he was then.


----------



## mrskolar09

Glad Ryan is getting help though.  When he had that big blowup with his dad I kind of thought the real reason was drugs.  He always looks so spaced out.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I didn't know he went to rehab.  At last!   The guy was a zombie.  He hates authority so much I think he will have a hard time there.


----------



## TC1

Gary needs to be mowing that lawn by hand and not on a tractor, maybe lose a few LBS.


----------



## beekmanhill

Gee, Gary stepped up bigtime.   All that property and all those chickens.     I think he'll be getting off his duff more.   Amber and Matt riding around in their fancy cars need to shutup about his property.  I think its a better investment.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Gee, Gary stepped up bigtime.   All that property and all those chickens.     I think he'll be getting off his duff more.   Amber and Matt riding around in their fancy cars need to shutup about his property.  I think its a better investment.


Right? MAMBER complaining about Gary getting chickens and a new house while they roll around in a Corvette??. LOL


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Farrah's fake friend looks like Javi in makeup. Real talk.


----------



## raffifi

Who puts on make up on a young girl and calls it baby hooker make up???!


----------



## pursegrl12

sarahloveslouis said:


> Farrah's fake friend looks like Javi in makeup. Real talk.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

raffifi said:


> Who puts on make up on a young girl and calls it baby hooker make up???!



There's been a lot recently with inappropriate language in front of the kids. 

"Baby hooker" out of Amber's mouth....

Maci cusses a lot in front of Bentley, too, sometimes directly such "You're lucky I feed your @ss"  and the exchange about Bentley not wanting to go to the bathroom at school and her telling him to tell the other kids that they're "full of $hit" and that he better use that word or it's not cool. 

Maybe I'm sensitive to it because I have a 5 year old and I watch everything that comes out of my mouth pretty carefully.


----------



## mrskolar09

Ita, I'd be mortified if my 2 or 3 yo kids said that


----------



## Sassys

sarahloveslouis said:


> There's been a lot recently with inappropriate language in front of the kids.
> 
> "Baby hooker" out of Amber's mouth....
> 
> Maci cusses a lot in front of Bentley, too, sometimes directly such "You're lucky I feed your @ss"  and the exchange about B*entley not wanting to go to the bathroom at school and her telling him to tell the other kids that they're "full of $hit" and that he better use that word or it's not cool*.
> 
> Maybe I'm sensitive to it because I have a 5 year old and I watch everything that comes out of my mouth pretty carefully.



My jaw dropped when she told him that. Trash.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brandon and Tre are slowly pulling away.  I wish if they had agreed to an open adoption, that they didn't make it part of the show.


----------



## mcb100

^I don't think that Brandon and Theresa really knew what they had signed up for, in full extent. Especially last season, every little hiccup that Tyler and Cait seemed to have with them was displayed on the show, as was the fact that they are still having a hard time with the idea that they gave Carly up, even though a good amount of time has passed. I mean, think about it, a lot of their story line last season was just them sitting around depressed talking about giving Carly up, or talking about vying for more visitation time with her----it must be kind of difficult for Brandon and Theresa to sit at home and watch (I doubt they watch the show, BUT still) that knowing that it is national TV.

It's not even like they were filmed pursuing any other interests at all last season, no job, no activity, NOTHING just them sitting around talking about Carly matters or talking about her with a therapist, and a huge I-regret-my-decision vibe. It can't really be easy for too too easy for the adoptive parents who are trying to give the child a fresh start, with publicity already surrounding the child. Just making a note that most people that go through this aren't being filmed.


----------



## Megs

mcb100 said:


> ^I don't think that Brandon and Theresa really knew what they had signed up for, in full extent. Especially last season, every little hiccup that Tyler and Cait seemed to have with them was displayed on the show, as was the fact that they are still having a hard time with the idea that they gave Carly up, even though a good amount of time has passed. I mean, think about it, a lot of their story line last season was just them sitting around depressed talking about giving Carly up, or talking about vying for more visitation time with her----it must be kind of difficult for Brandon and Theresa to sit at home and watch (I doubt they watch the show, BUT still) that knowing that it is national TV.
> 
> It's not even like they were filmed pursuing any other interests at all last season, no job, no activity, NOTHING just them sitting around talking about Carly matters or talking about her with a therapist, and a huge I-regret-my-decision vibe. It can't really be easy for too too easy for the adoptive parents who are trying to give the child a fresh start, with publicity already surrounding the child. Just making a note that most people that go through this aren't being filmed.



I totally agree! The amount of time they spend talking about Carly could easily make Carly's parents feel really uncomfortable. They've made it clear they don't want to be on the show any longer but I think Cait and Tyler need it for their story line so they keep it going.


----------



## pixiejenna

They are saying that Amber and Matt are officially over but still living together. And that we'll see it unfold on the show.

I also feel bad for Theresa and Brandon. No one could have ever imagined what this show would become. I don't blame them from wanting to disengage from Ty and Caitlin.  They seriously regret their decision and can't stop talking about it on national TV. I don't think that it's just a SL I think it's the main root of their depression. The sad part is now they have another kid and they don't pay much attention to her. Imagine growing up and hearing your parents always talking about a sibling you've never met? I also don't understand why they are trying to get involved in a housing project with teen moms. It almost feels like they are trying to use resources 8 years too late. If you where legitimately serious you'd have a plan put together by now.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add I almost feel like them asking Theresa and Brandon if they can name their charity the Carly foundation is just a ploy to get them to respond to them. Like they are egging them on because they aren't getting what they want. They want time and info on her and they aren't getting it so they will do whatever they can to get attention from them. It comes off very manipulative and childish.


----------



## TC1

Matt is so slimy. He knows Amber is sober..yet had a Xanax in case she needed one on the plane? Pffft, that cover story was so lame 
And if Cait is prone to all these panic attacks, why doesn't she have her own prescription? Shady. All of em.


----------



## raffifi

TC1 said:


> Matt is so slimy. He knows Amber is sober..yet had a Xanax in case she needed one on the plane? Pffft, that cover story was so lame
> And if Cait is prone to all these panic attacks, why doesn't she have her own prescription? Shady. All of em.


When I heard Matt tell his side of story I was like wtf??? Nice how he's helping her to stay sober........he's the worst


----------



## Megs

raffifi said:


> When I heard Matt tell his side of story I was like wtf??? Nice how he's helping her to stay sober........he's the worst



He didn't make himself look any better when he told his side of the story, at all. 



TC1 said:


> Matt is so slimy. He knows Amber is sober..yet had a Xanax in case she needed one on the plane? Pffft, that cover story was so lame
> And if Cait is prone to all these panic attacks, why doesn't she have her own prescription? Shady. All of em.



Also, while I'm sure plenty of people do it, isn't it illegal to give your prescription med to someone else? If Matt has the RX for Xanax (which does he actually have it?!) he isn't able to give them away like sharing a coca-cola.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So no one is going to mention that Matt referred to himself as "Daddy" when he was talking to Amber he said "Do you forgive daddy" I nearly puked


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> So no one is going to mention that Matt referred to himself as "Daddy" when he was talking to Amber he said "Do you forgive daddy" I nearly puked


I forgot about that


----------



## Megs

Glitterandstuds said:


> So no one is going to mention that Matt referred to himself as "Daddy" when he was talking to Amber he said "Do you forgive daddy" I nearly puked



I must have absolutely ignored that because that makes me wanna vom..... 



TC1 said:


> I forgot about that



It was for the better to forget about it!


----------



## pursegrl12

he is just so gross!!!! he has zero redeeming qualities!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugh finally caught up. Geeze ad bad as I feel for Amber I'm glad that she's not marrying this douche. And that she's sticking to her guns and not being swayed. He's a jack hole threatening to sell her out. 

I bet Caitlin could get a RX for it. My guess is she's too lazy to go to the doctor and having to continually follow up with them. Not to mention that since she's a addict that any DR giving her these drugs will be very strict. I don't know why Nova needs to go to preschool 3 days a week. She should be with other kids her age. But it just comes off as they just want another babysitter so they can sit around doing nothing.

Maci is a snooze fest. I don't think that they even have issues. They are struggling for a storyline. OMG Bentley looked just like Ryan at the restaurant! 

Farrah and Simon doing hypnotherapy what a crock. Also is she renting month to month? I know you can in Oregon but that was the first I've heard of it. So she's kicking out her tenants for her move, keep it klassy Farrah! Also it's been rumored that she's pregnant with Simon's baby he confirmed it. Also the bit where the hotel bellman had to take Sophia to the car via luggage cart was not cute at all. I'm guessing that it was one of the most embarrassing things he's had to do so he made them blur his face lmao.


----------



## DiorT

I was just looking on a Groupon and Farrah is selling replicas of her vagina for men. 29.99.  Ack!  Gross.


----------



## pixiejenna

Okay Ty and Cate WTF house number 3 seriously?!? I also don't understand why they think that they can be farmers. Farming is a lot of work 24/7 no days off. They can't even function in day to day life let alone farm. Maybe they could focus some more time and energy on Nova? And going to LA to look at homes? For someone who's pretty effed up from her mom Cait is pretty quick to dump Nova off with her for extended periods of time. 

It was nice to see Amber spending a early easter with Leah and everyone getting along well. Except for Matt who peaced out early because "it's raining". I missed what amber and the producer where talking about but I gather it was about matt. I still can't believe that he somehow found someone to sleep with him.

Farrah fighting with her future stepdad is pretty typical. He's not feeding into her drama so naturally she has to have a  hissy fit.. She lives in a land of grand delusion that everything is all about her. I'm glad that Simon at least called it for what it was and he wasn't even a jerk about it. 

I don't really like the disconnect between Maci and Ryan. He's in the he middle of planning a wedding and she's planning a intervention. While I agree he has a problem and it needs to be addressed. However this is almost coming off as this is a great way for Maci to disrupt his wedding finding a way to make it about her. It comes off childish especially since she's doing all of this on the show.  If she really wanted to help him she could have found time to do it when they weren't filming. It's not like this is a new problem it's been a problem for years, all of Bentleys life(he's what 8?). The way she talks about Ryan on the show is pretty demeaning. She always brings up  that one day Bentley is going to see this and at least he'll see she tried. Did it ever occur to her Bentley is going to she her talking down about his father constantly?


----------



## TC1

Cait & Tyler just seem to go house shopping and decide to move to keep themselves busy with moving. They should try to get JOBS. Can't believe next week is the finale.


----------



## Megs

Cait and Tyler's storyline is so boring. I just watched the latest episode tonight and I was listening to him say they could be more creative in LA, but be creative for what? They legitimately sit at home all day long, they can do that from anywhere. And buying another house sight unseen.... what is wrong with them?! 

Matt is just bad news and I truly hope Amber can move on. She's actually trying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

May Cait and Tyler think they can farm pizza, since that's all they eat...


----------



## prof ash

DC-Cutie said:


> May Cait and Tyler think they can farm pizza, since that's all they eat...



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pursegrl12

wtf was that whole LA trip about??! I think Ty just wants to live out his fantasies in La La lland if you know what I mean 

then they're buying yet another house and site unseen? i just don't get it at all...they just renovated the house they're in now? it's a nice house too, why move? 

I just have to say that Siman NAILED it when he was talking to Farrah about her mom's boyfriend and how he hates her. he just laid it all out there in a matter of fact way. LOVED it!!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

I read in People online that Ryan and Mackenzie got married before he went to rehab. They didn't tell Bentley and no one was there. Supposed to be on the final episode....


----------



## laurineg1

Wow...that was some season finale!  When the screen turned black and it said "the images you are about to see are graphic" I could not imagine what was coming...then seeing Ryan drive and falling asleep and Mackenzie tapping him on the arm to wake him up several times...I could not believe it..I really thought they would crash.  Then getting married to him in that condition..what is wrong with her?


----------



## TC1

Ryan was out of his mind in this episode, I think they wanted it on camera so that Maci has proof..so good for her. When Cate & Tyler put Nova in her crib...did anyone else notice the huge cardboard box just sitting at the end of the crib?. These people are slobs.
Matt is a pig and Amber has no business wearing a onesie in public and claiming to know "haute fashion" 
Farrah is crazy...as usual.
Can't wait for the reunion.


----------



## tambles

laurineg1 said:


> Wow...that was some season finale!  When the screen turned black and it said "the images you are about to see are graphic" I could not imagine what was coming...then seeing Ryan drive and falling asleep and Mackenzie tapping him on the arm to wake him up several times...I could not believe it..I really thought they would crash.  Then getting married to him in that condition..what is wrong with her?


Yeah, Ryan and Mackenzie in that car...a mess, but it makes me mad that others were at risk because of his choice to drive while high!  Why was Mackenzie frantically trying get things together for their same day wedding?  I'm realizing something's not right with her, either.

Ty and Kait, looking so bored after taking Nova to school... they need jobs, not clothing lines, more homes, or horses.  And get that box out of Nova's bed!

Amber needs to take some time to be alone, focus on her daughter, get some self-esteem and learn about red-flags and that when you see them, you run.  Looks like she's admitting Matt stole money from her.

Farrah is just nasty and vile.  Something is wrong with her.  Everyone close to her needs to set boundaries and cut the cord.  She doesn't know how to talk to people, period.

Guess Macy was spot on about Ryan, glad she took the therapist's advice, I don't really think she was going to intervene in any useful way by talking to Ryan.  Can't wait to see what she's saying to Mackenzie at the reunion.


----------



## pursegrl12

That didn't look like Xanax to me, that was a heroin nod......why tf did she not make him pull over!?!? And they were both not wearing seat belts!!! Omg, I was having major anxiety just watching that scene!


----------



## DiorT

Wonder if Ryan would ever file for annulment?  He was in no mind to get married.


----------



## Megs

pursegrl12 said:


> That didn't look like Xanax to me, that was a heroin nod......why tf did she not make him pull over!?!? And they were both not wearing seat belts!!! Omg, I was having major anxiety just watching that scene!



I JUST watched that scene and my heart is still palpitating after watching it. I feel so uncomfortable and can't even calm myself down. Mackenzie HAS to know something was going on with him and the fact that she let him drive her in that state and put herself and others at risk is insane to me. 

I honestly feel ill and can't even comment on anyone else because that was SO HARD TO WATCH.


----------



## raffifi

pursegrl12 said:


> That didn't look like Xanax to me, that was a heroin nod......why tf did she not make him pull over!?!? And they were both not wearing seat belts!!! Omg, I was having major anxiety just watching that scene!





Megs said:


> I JUST watched that scene and my heart is still palpitating after watching it. I feel so uncomfortable and can't even calm myself down. Mackenzie HAS to know something was going on with him and the fact that she let him drive her in that state and put herself and others at risk is insane to me.
> 
> I honestly feel ill and can't even comment on anyone else because that was SO HARD TO WATCH.



It was so hard to watch.
Since it's all on camera, will there be consequences for driving without a seat belt on and driving under the influence of drugs?


----------



## steph14

Oh my gosh........... I really have no words. I was on the edge of my seat watching that.


----------



## mrskolar09

Our dvr has been recording the whole season but I still haven't watched a single episode [emoji50]
My Facebook feed keeps popping up with stuff about Matt though.  Did he fail a lie detector test or something?  One thing said Amber attacked him when he got busted cheating?  What happened?


----------



## pixiejenna

Omfg the car scene was bloody awful to watch! It made me sick to my stomach. I just assumed that Mackenzie was just stupid or had extremely low standards for being with Ryan. But after seeing her in a car with Ryan who's clearly effed up on drugs I just can't. She not only knows about his addiction she enables it just like his parents. Nudging him while he's falling asleep driving on the highway at high speeds and turning the cameras off. How about pulling over and driving yourself?!? Since you couldn't even be bother to get to your own quickie wedding on time maybe you could at least try to get there alive? Admitting that your getting married now on camera because your lawyer said it would look better to get more time with your kid in your custody hearing and not telling your dang kid?!? Wow I don't even know what to say to that. 

So basically the only reason why Ryan went to rehab is because he got caught on camera high in a extremely dangerous situation. And no judge alive would possibly give him more time with his kid marries or not after seeing that footage. Also now this affects Mackenzie and her arrangement with her kid. Her ex could very easily take her to court to cut her off. I sure as h3ll wouldn't let my kid get in a car with Ryan behind the wheel. I was already suspicious that he has primary  custody. Maybe Mackenzie had an alternative motive for this quickie wedding. Maybe she too was seeking more time with her kid and the marriage would help her too in that manner. Also the fact that Ryan had to get high before your wedding is a huge indicator of what your signing up for. And him swearing on  Bentleys life that he's not high when he clearly is. I have zero sympathy or respect for Mackenzie. 

 Jen and Larry seemed super uninterested in the wedding. Maybe it's because they knew he was high. Jen was crying but I think it was because Bentley wasn't there and didn't know, not because she was happy. And Larry looked pissed. Why even bother going though with the second wedding at this point? I guess why not since MTV will foot the bill and this way Mackenzie can get the wedding she really wants. [emoji53] Ryan could have a annulment but he won't. With out her he's not even functional his parents are over babysitting him. If he left her he'll OD and no on will be there to intervene.

Farrah is her awful self as usual. I didn't really like David ignoring her. I know she was being obnoxious while you don't have to engage more than necessary but he was basically acting as childish as she was. Not acknowledging people when they are directly talking too you is immature. I do appreciate that he called her out on how cr@ppy she treats her mom. That alone basically makes him the most qualified psychologist that's ever been on the show! 

I had no idea that Ty and Cait had chickens and ducks! Did I miss something?  While I agree with the other posters they seem to be buying/rehabbing homes to fill the void they have in their lives because they don't have a job or purpose. I was surprised that Cait has at least learned from the pig incident and is at least learning about horses before taking one home. 

I feel bad for Amber. She's pretty much had already accepted that they are over before the polygraph test. Ever since the group vacation for Caits birthday she's seemed to be done with him. I wish she at least stayed long enough to hear the rest of the results but I think she didn't need to. She got enough to know that she shouldn't waist any more time. Unfortunately he weaseled his way into her finances that she can't easily walk away and be done. It's going to be a ripping a bandaid one hair at a time kind of way. She honestly seems more upset for Leah than she is for herself.  [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22]


----------



## TC1

I also really want to know the true motive behind this quickie wedding. It's clearly not really about any custody issue..Ryan is drugged out of his damn mind. He doesn't even see Bentley when it's his time...he spends the entire time at Jen & Larry's. I wouldn't be surprised if the huge fight with his dad last year was due to his drug use.
Mackenzie looks like a fool. I hope Maci & Dr Drew give her hell on the check up special.


----------



## pixiejenna

Dr drew won't confront anyone he's too much of a pu$$y. I could see both of them using the same lawyer who said that if they where married it will make them look more stable and could potentially lead to more time with their prospective kids. But there maybe another reason we don't know about that caused them to do a quicky wedding. I don't think she's pregnant because she didn't look pregnant in the reunion clip.  I agree that Ryans fight was about the drug abuse. But I recall his dad saying something along the line of that he's over him, it came off like he's over enabling him imo.


----------



## mrskolar09

That fight was far too vicious for it to have just been about not putting tools away or whatever they tried to call it.  His dad definitely was tired of the drugs.  Ryan has been a walking zombie for several seasons now, it's not new at all.  

Just as a side note, I finally noticed Maci's new tattoo in one of the commercials (still haven't watched any episodes so I'm behind) and I just don't get why these girls seem to have plenty of money at their disposal, but their tattoos are like so randomly done/placed and some of them aren't done well.


----------



## TC1

mrskolar09 said:


> That fight was far too vicious for it to have just been about not putting tools away or whatever they tried to call it.  His dad definitely was tired of the drugs.  Ryan has been a walking zombie for several seasons now, it's not new at all.
> 
> Just as a side note, I finally noticed Maci's new tattoo in one of the commercials (still haven't watched any episodes so I'm behind) and I just don't get why these girls seem to have plenty of money at their disposal, but their tattoos are like so randomly done/placed and some of them aren't done well.


I noticed it too. It's a hot air balloon with the slogan of their clothing company Things That Matter...right?


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm not even sure lol, I only saw it for a minute on the commercial, but it did look like a hot air balloon.  
I didn't see it well or long enough to see their company logo, but that makes it even worse [emoji13]


----------



## pixiejenna

Bad tattoos is pretty much a requirement to stay on the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan!  I was scared watching him doze off while driving.  McKenzie is a better woman than me, because you have to not be in your right mind marrying a man that is clearly addicted to some hard stuff.  He was wiping his nose, too.  I wonder what all he's really on.
Maci is doing the right thing.  The worst part is Bentley won't be able to spend the quality time with his grandparents.
Farrah met her match with her mom's fiance.  HE should be the hose of the reunions, not Dr Drew.  FINALLY someone telling her what everybody else seems to be scared to tell her about herself.


----------



## Sassys

I will NEVER understand what is wrong with Farrah. The Universe/God, has given you an amazing opportunity from a bad decision (getting pregnant as a teenager). She has the easiest high paying job in the world, and is the most negative person I have ever seen in my life. I was always taught being a pregnant teenager is nothing to be proud of or celebrated, but this "c word", was given a huge opportunity and refuses to be a decent thankful person. 

There are women who graduated high school, graduated college, graduated grad school, didn't get pregnant (did the "right" thing), and still will never get the money and opportunities handed to Farrah.

I will NEVER in a million years understand why MTV puts up with this trash. There are so many deserving women, than this piece of trash.

I have two best friends who who mean the world to me. They are both educated, have morals, respectful and good people, but both recently lost their jobs and are struggling to keep it together, and this little twit doesn't appreciate a damn thing handed to her. SMH I just can't with this trick any more. So over her talking to people like she is crazy and NO ONE ever puts her in her place or gets rid of her.

Also, so damn sick of Cait and Tyler sitting on the sofa all day just staring at their little girl who always looks dirty (sorry), crying the blues about a kid they dedicided to give away. But, no they are not trash like Farrah.

Done with my rant.


----------



## Sassys

So once again weak A$$ Dr. Drew ignores things. Not once did he ask Amber about doing porn with Matt.


----------



## Sassys

Ryan's wife has a lot of nerve. You sat in a car with a man that is stoned out of his mind and did not make him pull the cover over and drive yourself back home, so that he didn't kill anyone. No, you hit his arm a few times and made sure you got to your bull wedding and you call Maci an enabler lmao.


----------



## TC1

Mackenzie saying she only knew about Ryan having a problem 2 days before he went to rehab is such a crock.If Ryan had been to treatment before and didn't tell her that's not Maci's fault. The time that Maci did try to confide in Mackenzie she couldn't wait to run back to Jen & Larry and twist Maci's words around to make her look awful. Mackenzie's open letter was suck BS. Of course Dr Drew wouldn't call HER out about being an enabler letting him drive stoned out of his mind with no seatbelts to a quickie wedding


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow I finally watched the episode of Ryan nodding off in the car.   That was scary.  And what is Makenzie worried about, the camera.   They could both have been killed.  Maci has great evidence against him that he should never drive with Bentley.   (I haven't seen Dr. Drew's show yet).   BTW, isn't Makenzie a single parent as well?  Why is her child never there?  Same with Gary's wife.  Didn't she already have a child before she met Gary?  

So what are Caitlyn and Ty going to do, be farmers?  What about the world wide design empire. What about LA?  What about the teen pregnant unmothers' safe house foundation.   Didn't they just move into this house?   You could tell that for all of Cait's love of horses, she had not been at the stables in ages, but again, she wants a horse at her house.   The house they are in is nice; why the heck would they buy another, sight unseen.  And never a mention of selling this one first; they must be rolling in extra cash.

Farrah will never change.  I like Deb's finance.   Why try to be friends with Farrah and look for her approval.  It isn't going to happen ever.  Simon has Farrah's number too, guess he just likes the MTV salary.

I felt sorry for Maci.  She looks a bit worn out and forlorn.  

Matt is a compulsive liar so he'll pass a lie detector test because his vital signs won't change at all.  He's used to lying.  My question is, who would want him? 

Not sure if I want to watch Dr. Drew enabling them.   But I am looking forward to the new character on Teen Mom 2.


----------



## TC1

I'm not sure of Mackenzie's custody arrangement nor Christina's but i'm assuming the parents don't want them filmed. Also, LOL at Matt saying in front of the audience that his paycheck from MTV was $27,000. These people (even supporting cast) clearly are making too much money. Mackenzie loves the attention..probably wanted to lock down that paycheck and marry Ryan before he sobered up.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Wow I finally watched the episode of Ryan nodding off in the car.   That was scary.  And what is Makenzie worried about, the camera.   They could both have been killed.  Maci has great evidence against him that he should never drive with Bentley.   (I haven't seen Dr. Drew's show yet).   BTW, isn't Makenzie a single parent as well?  Why is her child never there?  Same with Gary's wife.  Didn't she already have a child before she met Gary?
> 
> So what are Caitlyn and Ty going to do, be farmers?  What about the world wide design empire. What about LA?  What about the teen pregnant unmothers' safe house foundation.   Didn't they just move into this house?   You could tell that for all of Cait's love of horses, she had not been at the stables in ages, but again, she wants a horse at her house.   The house they are in is nice; why the heck would they buy another, sight unseen.  And never a mention of selling this one first; they must be rolling in extra cash.
> 
> Farrah will never change.  I like Deb's finance.   Why try to be friends with Farrah and look for her approval.  It isn't going to happen ever.  Simon has Farrah's number too, guess he just likes the MTV salary.
> 
> I felt sorry for Maci.  She looks a bit worn out and forlorn.
> 
> Matt is a compulsive liar so he'll pass a lie detector test because his vital signs won't change at all.  He's used to lying.  My question is, who would want him?
> 
> Not sure if I want to watch Dr. Drew enabling them.   *But I am looking forward to the new character on Teen *Mom 2.



She's another moron. You go on a tv show and get paid lots of money. Common sense would tell you to use the money to hire a nanny to watch your child while you get an education. No, she drops out of school and gets plastic surgery. These girls are just beyond dumb. She gets pregnant yet again (standard for these dumb uneducated girls), and can only think about getting more plastic surgery.


----------



## jayne01

Sassys said:


> She's another moron. You go on a tv show and get paid lots of money. Common sense would tell you to use the money to hire a nanny to watch your child while you get an education. No, she drops out of school and gets plastic surgery. These girls are just beyond dumb. She gets pregnant yet again (standard for these dumb uneducated girls), and can only think about getting more plastic surgery.



This!! And I hated how MTV announced to her that she's was going to be on TM2 and then they surprised her family and both times it was like she's won some big prize. So she's getting this big reward and payout for getting knocked up again after dating a guy for a month. So much for the show discouraging pregnancy. And when she mentioned to her new guy how "everyone in America" is going to know who he is b/c of the show...pretty sure the whole country is not watching Teen Mom.


----------



## Sassys

jayne01 said:


> This!! And I hated how MTV announced to her that she's was going to be on TM2 and then they surprised her family and both times it was like she's won some big prize. So she's getting this big reward and payout for getting knocked up again after dating a guy for a month. So much for the show discouraging pregnancy. And when she mentioned to her new guy how "everyone in America" is going to know who he is b/c of the show...pretty sure the whole country is not watching Teen Mom.



Exactly! Being a teen mom is not something to be proud of and sure as hell should not be rewarded. if you are blessed and given this opportunity you use common sense and use it in a positive way. You are a uneducated teen mom, live in a tiny cluttered apartment and use money to get plastic surgery! Who does that?!?! So we are basically teaching girls it's okay to be a teen mom and no education. All you need to do is get on a popular tv show and jackpot! Besides Chelsea, I have yet to see any of these girls learn from their mistakes. MTV always seems to pick the dumbest uneducated girls. I would rather they follow the new girl's friend who said she is not about being a statistic . 

It drives me crazy when people are given huge financial opportunities and do dumb sh$t. I now remember why I stopped watching this show years ago.


----------



## mrskolar09

It seems like a lot of the Teen Mom girls have big goals for education/career but as soon as the easy money rolls in they don't do much besides jump into new relationships and have more kids.  

So the new TM2 girl got plastic surgery?  I thought she looked quite a bit different than I remembered from TM3.  

I still haven't watched a single episode from this season, but they're all on our dvr.  Hopefully I'll get a chance to catch up sometime soon.


----------



## beekmanhill

I could not believe that Amber had been so stupid as to allow Matt to put his name on everything they own.  I was hoping that when they split, he'd walk out the way he came in, without a dime.  Now she'll have to buy him out that is if they ever split.  He sure is enjoying life on her money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I will NEVER in a million years understand why MTV puts up with this trash. There are so many deserving women, than this piece of trash.


MTV puts up with them because in the world of reality TV trash and drama bring in $$.  Period!


----------



## beekmanhill

I remember Brianna from 16 and Pregnant.  Don't think I ever watched Teen Mom 3, guess it didn't last long.  I loved her in short hair.  
There was no mention of source of income for Brianna.  Did the MTV money last that long?  

Guess she had enough for plastic surgery in Miami.  Did she say she went with Kail?  Another success story.


----------



## Sassys

And Farrah has the nerve to be such an ungrateful piece of sh$t


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven't caught the reunion yet but I guess Farrahs dad was defending her nasty behavior on social media. He said that she was raped which is why she acts the way she dose, this was after she did porn. So what's her excuse for her nasty behavior up until that moment? No one ever deserves to be rapped and if that really happened to her I feel bad about that. However she's been nasty from day one of the show. Also as her father why the hell would you tell the world?!? If she wanted to tell people that's up to her, you shouldn't be talking about it on social media.


----------



## Sassys

pixiejenna said:


> I haven't caught the reunion yet but I guess Farrahs dad was defending her nasty behavior on social media. He said that she was raped which is why she acts the way she dose, this was after she did porn. So what's her excuse for her nasty behavior up until that moment? No one ever deserves to be rapped and if that really happened to her I feel bad about that. However she's been nasty from day one of the show. Also as her father why the hell you tell the world?!? If she wanted to tell people that's up to her, you shouldn't be talking about it on social media.



I agree with you, not his story to tell. 
Oh please. I know someone that was raped and she doesn't act like Farrah. I also know someone that was molested as a child for years and she is also the sweetest person. Neither of them let what happened to them define who they are. I also have two aunts that were abused for years from their husbands and once again, neither of them are nasty people. Michael needs to have several.


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally caught the first half of the reunion. Ugh Amber cut the cord and move on,the whole phone call made me cringe. I really hopes she cuts him off, clean out all combined accounts and open new ones he can't get to.  I can't imagine what kind of nightmare he'll be if she wanted to sell the house. They're codependent on each other so sadly I don't see a break up. I love that Gary and Christina are really supporting Amber and are getting along so well. They're her new found support group which is such a huge change from where Gary and Amber started.

Mackenzie's "letter" to Maci was total BS. She's so daft she needs someone else to fight her fight for her. Then to have the audacity to blame Maci for his problem. B he's been drugged up on TV for 9 freaking years if the viewers can tell he's doped up you should be able to. To claim that you didn't know that he had  a problem until 2 days before he went to rehab and then taking credit for him going  because she left him. This chick is freaking cray cray. Maci is the only one of his inner circle who actually addressed the issue everyone else was living in the land of denial.

I also thought it was a weird way to start the show with a clip of Farrah fighting with her mom, as the way to address that she's not on stage because she refuses to be with the other girls(we all know she can't share the stage lol). And then having them comment on how crappy she treats her mom.


----------



## Kayla Bee Love

New here! 

I watch occasionally and I cannot believe how mean and cruel Farrah is to her mother and her mom's fiance. You only get one mother. Pains me to see how mean she is, especially as her daughter is watching her.


----------



## Megs

Kayla Bee Love said:


> New here!
> 
> I watch occasionally and I cannot believe how mean and cruel Farrah is to her mother and her mom's fiance. You only get one mother. Pains me to see how mean she is, especially as her daughter is watching her.



Welcome, so happy to have you - let me know if you need any help finding your way around ever! 

Farrah is so mean ALL THE TIME. It's hard to watch her. 

Can we talk more about Mackenzie claiming she had no idea about Ryan... when did he go to rehab? Was it immediately after their wedding? Because she knew he was on something when he was driving to the wedding as his eyes kept shutting and she even asked him if he had taken more Xanax. Point being, she knew he was medicating to some extent. I really didn't like her calling Maci out either. Maci isn't perfect, but let's be honest, everyone knew Ryan was taking something. And we only saw him in front of the cameras, imagine how he looked all the other times too.


----------



## Kayla Bee Love

Megs said:


> Welcome, so happy to have you - let me know if you need any help finding your way around ever!
> 
> Farrah is so mean ALL THE TIME. It's hard to watch her.
> 
> Can we talk more about Mackenzie claiming she had no idea about Ryan... when did he go to rehab? Was it immediately after their wedding? Because she knew he was on something when he was driving to the wedding as his eyes kept shutting and she even asked him if he had taken more Xanax. Point being, she knew he was medicating to some extent. I really didn't like her calling Maci out either. Maci isn't perfect, but let's be honest, everyone knew Ryan was taking something. And we only saw him in front of the cameras, imagine how he looked all the other times too.


---

Thank you so much! and yes! The portion of them driving to their wedding, really worried me. Hopefully he can get help as his son will need a father. It is very hard to watch Farrah


----------



## DC-Cutie

Farrah has had an awful disposition before the porn video.  So michael your reasoning isn't making any sense

Not making light of the alleged rape, but everybody deals with it differently. Some people hold it, in others can't.


----------



## mrskolar09

Agree 100%, Farrah had a nasty personality even in her 16 and Pregnant episode


----------



## mcb100

I don't know how MTV thought this was a good idea. It is very off to move up one girl and kind of leave the rest behind. Kind of goes against unspoken rules. Usually they either move everyone up together like on Teen Mom and Teen Mom 2, or they leave them all behind after the season.

Adding to that point is the fact that Brianna, while being a nice girl, has done nothing really of any value since 16 & Pregnant which makes me wonder why they would want to bring her back into the spotlight and have everyone watch her. If she had a job, a few months of college education and was making the best of her circumstances than it would be different. But getting plastic surgery when you have no job, children to pay for, and can only afford to live in a tiny messy apartment doesn't strike me as being responsible. 

MTV is always careful to point out that this show reduces teen pregnancy rates and therefore is important but they really need to make better casting decisions and only move up the girls who are bettering themselves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have to giggle when they do the PSA at the end 'to avoid teen pregnancy...'.  Like I wouldn't want ANYONE taking advice from ANY of them!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> I don't know how MTV thought this was a good idea. It is very off to move up one girl and kind of leave the rest behind. Kind of goes against unspoken rules. Usually they either move everyone up together like on Teen Mom and Teen Mom 2, or they leave them all behind after the season.



In the beginning, it seemed like a good idea.  Showcasing the hardship of being a teen mom, going to school, trying to make it in the world...  then the drama started and they just rolled with it.  Drama = ratings and rating turn into $$$$.

Now, it's an absolute mess.


----------



## mcb100

As painful as it seems, Janelle needs to be nice to Barbara or she will never have what she wants. What does she think that driving away with Jace like that will do (except open possible charges) when Barbara has full custody? And really Barbara is becoming a bit ridiculous as well, while Janelle likes drama apparently she has been clean for several years + David seems extremely annoying but not like some criminal who is trying to disrupt the family, as Barb portrays. 

If i were her i would give Janelle a shot at custody and if things go terrible, Barb could file to take him back.

But doing all these acts like taking him only reassures Barb that Jace cannot be with Janelle. The only thing to do is be calm and stable and suck up to her until she can get him back. Then if she gives him back, Janelle needs to be nice to Barbara even though it's painful. Because it seems like they are always putting the kid in the middle and it cannot get better until they are at peace with one another.


----------



## TC1

So, Brianna is added to this cast because she's pregnant. At the start of this season Chelsea. Kail, Brianna & Jenelle are all pregnant with their 2/3 children. WTF!!, avoid teen pregnancy my a*s. The only one not popping out a kid is Leah. But she already has 3. Why do I feel like Leah's kids spend all their time in the car and go to bed around midnight?.
Jenelle, moving into the middle of the woods into a mobile home. Isolated with no friends, just where David wants you.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> So, Brianna is added to this cast because she's pregnant. At the start of this season Chelsea. Kail, Brianna & Jenelle are all pregnant with their 2/3 children. WTF!!, avoid teen pregnancy my a*s. The only one not popping out a kid is Leah. But she already has 3. *Why do I feel like Leah's kids spend all their time in the car and go to bed around midnight?.*
> Jenelle, moving into the middle of the woods into a mobile home. Isolated with no friends, just where David wants you.



LOL...so true!!!! and eat cold soup out of the can, squirt cheez wiz in their mouths and eat lunchables on the daily.....


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> LOL...so true!!!! and eat cold soup out of the can, squirt cheez wiz in their mouths and eat lunchables on the daily.....


LOL when she said "I'm taking you to your dads for dinner so you need to stop filling up on all that snack food" Ummmm, that's all they know!!. Snack food in the friggin car!


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> As painful as it seems, Janelle needs to be nice to Barbara or she will never have what she wants. What does she think that driving away with Jace like that will do (except open possible charges) when Barbara has full custody? And really Barbara is becoming a bit ridiculous as well, while Janelle likes drama apparently she has been clean for several years + David seems extremely annoying but not like some criminal who is trying to disrupt the family, as Barb portrays.
> 
> *If i were her i would give Janelle a shot at custody and if things go terrible, Barb could file to take him back.*
> 
> But doing all these acts like taking him only reassures Barb that Jace cannot be with Janelle. The only thing to do is be calm and stable and suck up to her until she can get him back. Then if she gives him back, Janelle needs to be nice to Barbara even though it's painful. Because it seems like they are always putting the kid in the middle and it cannot get better until they are at peace with one another.



And what happens if that one time something major happens to Jace. Barb will never forgive herself. Janelle may not be on drugs; but she has no business being a parent IMO. Stays going from dude to dude, always screaming and yelling in front of her kids. Sorry, she has no business parenting. Parenthood is not for everyone.


----------



## TC1

Locking yourself in the bathroom screaming "leave me alone" is her go to. Meanwhile Kaiser is running around being a total brat..and she wants Jace back to add to that mix?. Nahhhh.


----------



## pursegrl12

poor jace...I feel so bad for that kid


----------



## mrskolar09

mcb100 said:


> As painful as it seems, Janelle needs to be nice to Barbara or she will never have what she wants. What does she think that driving away with Jace like that will do (except open possible charges) when Barbara has full custody? And really Barbara is becoming a bit ridiculous as well, while Janelle likes drama apparently she has been clean for several years + David seems extremely annoying but not like some criminal who is trying to disrupt the family, as Barb portrays.
> 
> If i were her i would give Janelle a shot at custody and if things go terrible, Barb could file to take him back.
> 
> But doing all these acts like taking him only reassures Barb that Jace cannot be with Janelle. The only thing to do is be calm and stable and suck up to her until she can get him back. Then if she gives him back, Janelle needs to be nice to Barbara even though it's painful. Because it seems like they are always putting the kid in the middle and it cannot get better until they are at peace with one another.



I agree.  Janelle is certainly not mother of the year, but she's trying.  Her kids seem to be healthy and taken care of.  Parenting is a hard job, and it helps to have supportive grandparents.  If she and Barbara could fix their fractured relationship, it would do Jace a world of good, no matter who has custody of him.  

But I do think Janelle deserves a chance to raise her son.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think if Janelle deserved a chance to get Jace, she would have done everything in her power to do so.  She lost that chance long ago.  What kind of example is she setting - 3 kids, by 3 different men!!  She's busy laying on her back, instead of doing what's necessary for Jace.  She was too concerned with chasing boys (none of them are what I'd consider men)


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> S. Why do I feel like Leah's kids spend all their time in the car and go to bed around midnight?


I was wondering the same thing.  She's always gabbing them out of bed in the middle of the night, half dressed, hungry and crying...


----------



## DC-Cutie

what kind of back woods baby shower is Chelsea having???


----------



## DC-Cutie

to have a child as aware and caring as Isaac, is a blessing.  The way he's so attentive with his brother and cares about Javi, is very touching..  I hope having a mother like Kail doesn't harden him.


----------



## TC1

mrskolar09 said:


> I agree.  Janelle is certainly not mother of the year, but she's trying.  Her kids seem to be healthy and taken care of.  Parenting is a hard job, and it helps to have supportive grandparents.  If she and Barbara could fix their fractured relationship, it would do Jace a world of good, no matter who has custody of him.
> 
> But I do think Janelle deserves a chance to raise her son.


I totally disagree. What is she trying?. I don't see her creating a great home environment, taking any parenting classes..providing a routine?. Kaiser is a total brat..yelling at David to care for him is not helping anyone..then a new baby? Lawd no. Moving Jace into a trailer in the woods nowhere near his school and friends?. Hell nah. Parenting is hard, I've been doing it alone as well as a full time career. This fool has all the money and rescources at her disposal yet chooses to be a victim.. always whining "I want my son back" and pitting Jace against his Meme is awful.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> what kind of back woods baby shower is Chelsea having???


Did she say bring diapers in exchanges for beer?. LOL I think that's odd...diapers are cheaper than beer (in most cases)


----------



## mrskolar09

TC1 said:


> I totally disagree. What is she trying?. I don't see her creating a great home environment, taking any parenting classes..providing a routine?. Kaiser is a total brat..yelling at David to care for him is not helping anyone..then a new baby? Lawd no. Moving Jace into a trailer in the woods nowhere near his school and friends?. Hell nah. Parenting is hard, I've been doing it alone as well as a full time career. This fool has all the money and rescources at her disposal yet chooses to be a victim.. always whining "I want my son back" and pitting Jace against his Meme is awful.



I don't think Janelle's home life growing up gave her the greatest example of what parenting should be.  I think she is trying to be a good parent, I never said she was perfect but she has improved from the earlier seasons.  

I think Barbara is viewing raising Jace as her second chance at parenting.  Her relationships with her kids don't seem to be very good.  Their whole family really seems messed up in one way or another.


----------



## DC-Cutie

If you think about it, these girls have it MUCH better than most teen moms.  They are receiving a nice check for filming their lives.  None of them have real jobs they go to, they don't have to worry about child care, don't have to worry about not having enough money feed the kids, not enough gas money, can't afford medical, etc...
BUT because they are handed everything, they are all pretty eff'd up.  None of them seem like they save money or understand the value of a dollar or what it's like to HAVE to be a productive parent.  I hate to see the day when the MTV cameras stop rolling, they don't get a guaranteed check and the fame has faded.  Oh what will they do with themselves?


----------



## mrskolar09

Their 16 and Pregnant episodes were far more realistic than Teen Mom, for sure.  I remember one episode where the girl and her dad were collecting cans to recycle so they could get extra cash for diapers.   You most definitely wouldn't see any of them doing that now.


----------



## Megs

Janelle is so hard for me to watch - it's like watching Farrah. Constant yelling. Janelle yells and curses non stop. I'm not saying a parent can't yell or even slip a curse word in front of their kids, but it's such a toxic environment that they show and film. While I know MTV only shows this small part of their life, it makes me think there's far more yelling than we even see. 

I know Jace is her son, but I agree that she isn't doing herself any favors. She needs to practice some deep breathing and find a way to calmly interact with Barbara and in front of her kids.


----------



## pursegrl12

Just catching up on the latest episode...I feel like kaiser is thrown around a lot and constantly being passed back and forth between parents...zero routine, zero discipline and him being 2 thrown into the mix doesn't help either!! Plus she's pregnant now and apparently she can't do anything because she is pregnant...she can't carry anything? She can't get milk? She can't discipline? What a joke...that whole scene with them moving had my anxiety through the roof!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Janelle lacks coping skills. Like someone sayid, she runs into the bathroom instead of communicating


----------



## beekmanhill

"I can't pick up Kaiser, my back hurts, I'm pregnant."  Then five minutes later we see her hauling him to the car.   Feel sorry for Kaiser; what an unstable life he's had.  Nathan hardly sees him; he has to deal with new baby daddy, listen to the screaming argument with Barbara.  The best was when Janelle was in the car with Kaiser screaming his head off, and Janelle is talking about how easy Barbara has it with Jace, just sitting around.  HUH?   Yeah, bring Jace into that unstable environment and screw him up further Janelle.  What was wrong with their old house that they moved to a pre fab home out in the woods?  

I felt sorry for Javi and Isaac. So we aren't supposed to know Kail is pregnant?  

I've lost interest in Chelsea and Leah.  I do not believe Leah is taking any serious courses.  IF so, she won't last; she is too undisciplined.   Did anyone notice how messy the house was?
As for Brianna, just another teen mom mess.  I really don't care about her.  Who is supporting this gang?


----------



## DC-Cutie

what college do you call to find out if you're accepted? 
Did Brianna''s sister have a BBL, her butt looks high and pointy


----------



## pursegrl12

SERIOUSLY, WHAT TF TIME DOES SHE HAVE TO TAKE THOSE KIDS TO SCHOOL IN THE MORNING?!?! IT'S PITCH BLACK OUT!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> SERIOUSLY, WHAT TF TIME DOES SHE HAVE TO TAKE THOSE KIDS TO SCHOOL IN THE MORNING?!?! IT'S PITCH BLACK OUT!


maybe she's multi-tasking, meeting with her dealer and dropping the kids off at school SUPER early..  it's so strange.


----------



## Sassys

I have to watch this episode; you all are cracking me up.


----------



## TC1

When Jenelle got out of the car and left Kaiser in the car alone so she could talk to the producers..I thought that showed a lot. Kaiser won't stop yelling and carrying on..instead of calming him down and PARENTING, she gets out of the car...leaves him in it alone to bellyache to a producer. If we all took shots every time she said "seriously dude" we'd be dead.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> When Jenelle got out of the car and left Kaiser in the car alone so she could talk to the producers..I thought that showed a lot. Kaiser won't stop yelling and carrying on..instead of calming him down and PARENTING, she gets out of the car...leaves him in it alone to bellyache to a producer. If we all took shots every time she said "seriously dude" we'd be dead.



"Dude, really? " "C'mon dude!" "Dude what the fcuk?!" "Duuude!!" "I'm getting really pissed off dude!!" "Dude, I can't take it anymore!!!"


----------



## Sassys

I can't stand when women say their pregnancy was a complete surprise. Uh, if you are not using protection, have no uterus, no eggs or are sterile, you CAN get pregnant. Briana speaks about her baby daddy like some dude she just met round the way a few weeks ago.

I've never seen Teen Mom 3, so I don't know Briana's background; but why would she ask her child which house do you want to live at - mine or grandma. Why is this even a question? Does she not have custody?

I can't with Janelle, millions of women get pregnant and still care for their other children. This has to be the laziest damn girl. Quit complaining and always passing off YOUR damn kid to someone. The constant complaining is getting so old. Get your tubes tide if you can't take care of your kids. I see there is a hole in her bathroom door, which tells me someone punched it (to high for her to have punched it), so their is violence in the home. Surprise, surprise. No way in hell would I give Jace back.

Sorry, but Leah going back to school is nothing to be so proud of. She doesn't work and gets tons of money to do nothing. She doesn't clean her house or her kids, so going back to school is no special accomplishment/. she does nothing all day, so its not like she has so much to juggle and go to school.

Is Corey not allowed to come to Leah's home or vice versa? Why are they always exchanging kids in a parking lot, like some drug transaction.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> When Jenelle got out of the car and left Kaiser in the car alone so she could talk to the producers..I thought that showed a lot. Kaiser won't stop yelling and carrying on..instead of calming him down and PARENTING, she gets out of the car...leaves him in it alone to bellyache to a producer. If we all took shots every time she said "seriously dude" we'd be dead.



Did you also notice the hole in the bathroom door? Clearly someone punched it and it is to high to have been punched by her.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Did you also notice the hole in the bathroom door? Clearly someone punched it and it is to high to have been punched by her.


Yep. David's true colours are coming out this season. He knocked Jenelle up so now he's tied to her for awhile...just what he wanted (admittedly she pays for everything). Last season he bit his tongue a lot (you could totally tell) and tried to let Nathan come off as the bad tempered psycho. When David insisted that Nathan only text HIM with regards to Kaiser and not even have Jenelle's ##?. In her words.."what the fcuk dude?"


----------



## pursegrl12

and the way david man handles kaiser scares me.....


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> I can't stand when women say their pregnancy was a complete surprise. Uh, if you are not using protection, have no uterus, no eggs or are sterile, you CAN get pregnant. Briana speaks about her baby daddy like some dude she just met round the way a few weeks ago.
> 
> I've never seen Teen Mom 3, so I don't know Briana's background; but why would she ask her child which house do you want to live at - mine or grandma. Why is this even a question? Does she not have custody?
> 
> I can't with Janelle, millions of women get pregnant and still care for their other children. This has to be the laziest damn girl. Quit complaining and always passing off YOUR damn kid to someone. The constant complaining is getting so old. Get your tubes tide if you can't take care of your kids. I see there is a hole in her bathroom door, which tells me someone punched it (to high for her to have punched it), so their is violence in the home. Surprise, surprise. No way in hell would I give Jace back.
> 
> Sorry, but Leah going back to school is nothing to be so proud of. She doesn't work and gets tons of money to do nothing. She doesn't clean her house or her kids, so going back to school is no special accomplishment/. she does nothing all day, so its not like she has so much to juggle and go to school.
> 
> Is Corey not allowed to come to Leah's home or vice versa? Why are they always exchanging kids in a parking lot, like some drug transaction.



I think Brianna is still living with her mom..and is considering moving in with this new baby daddy..that's what she calls it "grandma's house".

I believe Leah & Corey live quite a distance apart. But I agree about the parking lot exchanges. Why not one week he drives to her house and the next her to his?. Midnight child exchanges at a highway truck stop is creepy.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> and the way david man handles kaiser scares me.....



Yes, I was just saying, "wait, did he just push that baby". 

Sorry, I can't feel bad for her. She is the queen of trailer trash and has been given so many opportunities to do better. Stupid women work my nerves.


----------



## mrskolar09

Lol at Janelle and her "seriously dude" [emoji23]
DH usually makes fun of that whenever we watch together. 

Kaiser seems like a sweet kid, but he's at a critical age for teaching behavior and I don't think he's getting the best example set for him.  I feel bad for him, I really just want to give the poor kid a hug. 

I think Leah and Corey do pick up/drop offs like that to split the distance between their homes.  Switching off who drives to the other's home would be more sensible but maybe Corey's wife doesn't want him going to Leah's house?  I mean, they did cheat together so you can't really blame her if that were the case.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I can't stand when women say their pregnancy was a complete surprise. Uh, if you are not using protection, have no uterus, no eggs or are sterile, you CAN get pregnant. Briana speaks about her baby daddy like some dude she just met round the way a few weeks ago.
> 
> I've never seen Teen Mom 3, so I don't know Briana's background; but why would she ask her child which house do you want to live at - mine or grandma. Why is this even a question? Does she not have custody?
> 
> I can't with Janelle, millions of women get pregnant and still care for their other children. This has to be the laziest damn girl. Quit complaining and always passing off YOUR damn kid to someone. The constant complaining is getting so old. Get your tubes tide if you can't take care of your kids. I see there is a hole in her bathroom door, which tells me someone punched it (to high for her to have punched it), so their is violence in the home. Surprise, surprise. No way in hell would I give Jace back.
> 
> Sorry, but Leah going back to school is nothing to be so proud of. She doesn't work and gets tons of money to do nothing. She doesn't clean her house or her kids, so going back to school is no special accomplishment/. she does nothing all day, so its not like she has so much to juggle and go to school.
> 
> Is Corey not allowed to come to Leah's home or vice versa? Why are they always exchanging kids in a parking lot, like some drug transaction.



I think it's the distance. Besides, would you want to step foot near her nasty unkept home?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna was taking to her baby daddy asking questions that shouldn't even be asked if you're committed.  Basically asking if he's going to do his part and not leave her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't remember Brianna but not impressed. "I didn't think I could get pregnant" *rollseyes* please you already have one kid so clearly you know how this works. The fact that she has to ask him to do the right thing shows how very little she actually knows him.

Janelle is such a hot mess it's hard to watch. Whoever compared her to Farrah is spot on. She is all alone, no one is helping her, and she can't do anything because she's pregnant.  I felt bad for Kaiser between her yelling, her boyfriend who pushed a small child, and hearing your mom say she can't do anything while throwing him around like a rag doll. She said that they where moving because their house has mold. So why the h3ll is she taking all her moldy junk with her? Not that I'd waste my time explaining mold to her but geez.

Leah needed a new storyline so now she's going to school. I don't believe that she's taking anything beyond junior high level of school. It really came off like she's doing this just for the praise nothing more nothing less. Watching her get the girls ready was awful basically she was more concerned about getting herself to school than the girls.

Kayl is just as annoying as usual. I feel bad for Isaac, he loves javi so much. He reminds me of Leah he's the most stable one he's more adult than the adults in his life. Taking everyone's feelings into consideration.


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> and the way david man handles kaiser scares me.....



That scared me too.  That poor kid has been subject to a lot of violence I imagine.   Too bad Nathan is not the most responsible person on the planet.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I think it's the distance. Besides, would you want to step foot near her nasty unkept home?



In the beginning, I think they were quite far away from each other.  Then Leah moved, and now they are closer but I think Corey probably thinks its better to stick to the letter of the law where Leah is concerned.  Can't say as I blame him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Farrah is keeping it klassy and has a restraining order against Simon, because he's stalking her social media and saying lies about her. Lol.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Farrah is keeping it klassy and has a restraining order against Simon, because he's stalking her social media and saying lies about her. Lol.


Ohhh, I bet Simon has some good tea.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> Ohhh, I bet Simon has some good tea.


Probably but knowing Farrah she probably made him sign a NDA because she's so famous!


----------



## beekmanhill

Anyone watching Teen Mum, the English version?  Its more of the same,dysfunctional families, boys who leave, etc.   I watched two episodes and am not going to continue.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna needs to just keep her legs closed from here on out.  She doesn't choose partners well.  I mean why these girls CONTINUE to have babies with men they aren't married to is just something I can't wrap my head around.  Like playing house, isn't cool


----------



## mcb100

Briana: She is really panicked by this. She said that if she has a 2nd baby without being with the father that she will die. She makes this all sound like the end all to be all and says she just can't have this in her life, CANNOT raise a second child by herself. She says she doesn't want to be stuck with these two kids, and really stresses the agony of the situation. I want to feel for her, but I can't because it is kind of a choice that she made. The other teen moms act sad for a few episodes when this type of thing happens but Briana is sending signals that she can't go on if she raises it alone. If she really feared this situation as much as she says she did, then why couldn't she have used protection? For something that she knew would make her so upset, she and that guy could have prevented the whole thing.

I sense that he is a loser who is going nowhere in life, it's weird but you can just tell. Don't want to judge, but it doesn't seem like this guy has a ton of ambition. Also the fact that he already just cheated on her when they are only a few weeks into the relationship with a new baby on the way is not a good sign. People cheat after several years of marriage and it is still frowned upon, but everything is new & fresh and he's already cheated??? Plus he is too old for the drama that he is creating between both of those girls and their families.

Leah: Glad to see that she has finally started doing her hair since she started college. But she keeps on repeating the fact loudly that she is going to school now everywhere and is expecting a ton of praise. She is not working AND going to school so it shouldn't be an extremely difficult feat. A lot of single moms go to school, and Kail went to school with kids as well. The celebration is really only when you graduate from the college and have a graduation party or something, but maybe she doesn't understand that.

Janelle: Kind of a mess. I feel like she and David both have some anger problems that they are unaware of. It seems like everything makes them angry even when they apart: Kaiser, friends, family, little everyday things as well. Usually two people like that are a bad match, like an angry person needs a low level easy going person to even them out. Too much of the same personality type.

Chelsea: Really surprised that there are a few lucky people out there that give birth within 30 minutes! Haha! Adam must not really want to be on the show anymore, he is hardly ever filmed.

I watched the English version for a little while but was uninterested in it. It's kind of trashy, but my problem with it is that all of the girls and boys look REALLY young, even younger than the moms on the American version...they all like 15-16 and the boys look 14 years old.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was hilarious when Kail's friend said 'you are so pregnant' and jail tried to hush her up. But the cameras were rolling!!!!


----------



## Sassys

I need Janelle to use some of her money to get some acting classes. If she wants to constantly "cry", with no tears I need her to give a better performance.

Sorry, Brianna's sister is a piece of work. Can't stand when people curse in front of kids. Also can't stand when women want to attack the other woman; when half the time the other woman has no clue she's the side piece. These girls get dumber and dumber. It cost nothing to put a condom on. Can't feel bad for her. How stupid to think a 20 something could not get pregnant. Maybe if she didn't drop out of school she would have learned that in health/sex education class.

I can't with Leah thinking she is doing something so revolutionary. You do nothing all day and want props for going to school. Even the kids knew she wasn't doing anything amazing.


----------



## mrskolar09

pixiejenna said:


> Probably but knowing Farrah she probably made him sign a NDA because she's so famous!



Well she does think she's the next Kardashian lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DC-Cutie said:


> I was hilarious when Kail's friend said 'you are so pregnant' and jail tried to hush her up. But the cameras were rolling!!!!


I was dying! Then she pointed the phone toward the camera and the friend was like aye ya ya


----------



## beekmanhill

Brianna adds nothing to the show.  We've already seen the loser boyfriend story.  Why doesn't she tell him he can have full custody and she'll see the baby every other weekend?  I agree about her sister, always ready for a fight.  Do any of the three work.  

So nice of Kail to allowing Javi to see Isaac again.   I wonder if baby daddy number three is going to show his face on camera.
Chelsea is just dull.  And Janelle is same old same old.  Why was David wearing sunglasses through most of the episode?   Why do I pay taxes for people like her to clog up courtrooms with their drama.  Can they ever solve their problems without lawyers, judges, etc?
It was funny to hear Leah's kid pooh pooh her college attendance.  Of course math wasn't so good but "Comm" was great, you talk about things.


----------



## pixiejenna

http://people.com/tv/teen-mom-jenelle-evans-memoir-brother/

OMG that's pretty effed up!


----------



## pursegrl12

pixiejenna said:


> http://people.com/tv/teen-mom-jenelle-evans-memoir-brother/
> 
> OMG that's pretty effed up!



That's sad...no judgement here. That must have been an extremely difficult decision but it sounds like he was a danger to himself and the rest of the family. So it also seems like raising Jace was a second chance for her to have a "normal " son as sad as that it.


----------



## mrskolar09

I said the same, I think she views raising Jace as a second chance to be a mom.   None of her relationships with her other kids seem really good.


----------



## beekmanhill

Janelle has a sister as well who I think has problems.  Can't remember the story.  It is a sad story about Janelle's brother.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Brianna's sister: "Nova out here savings lives and she don't even know it."


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Janelle was wearing an engagement ring when they brought the baby home, so how is this a proposal?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Brianna's sister: "Nova out here savings lives and she don't even know it."


That was hilarious!!!!


----------



## raffifi

watched the last two episodes.
kail: he's a big boy and knows how to pull out......like really???? perfect way to prevent pregnancy.
and she is such a drama queen and she always has the be victim.
isaac is such a good boy with this big heart and all he wants is a happy family.

jenelle: she won't be able to fix her relationship with her mom as long as david is so negativ towards barb.

the new girls sister needs to watch her language around nova.


----------



## Megs

If I think about this hard (which I can't get myself to do right now), haven't quite a few of these Teen Moms wound up pregnant again because "they didn't think they could get pregnant/were told they couldn't". Obviously I'm not their doctor, but I have a hard time believing Kail's story that she was told she'd need IVF to get pregnant again... I mean, I just don't find her believable at all. The story just suits her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> If I think about this hard (which I can't get myself to do right now), haven't quite a few of these Teen Moms wound up pregnant again because "they didn't think they could get pregnant/were told they couldn't". Obviously I'm not their doctor, but I have a hard time believing Kail's story that she was told she'd need IVF to get pregnant again... I mean, I just don't find her believable at all. The story just suits her.


Listen Kail was stumbling and mumbling all over her words.  Even the producer didn't believe it.  Basically she should just say "I'm a ho...  that's my story and I'm sticking to it"


----------



## Megs

DC-Cutie said:


> Listen Kail was stumbling and mumbling all over her words.  Even the producer didn't believe it.  Basically she should just say "I'm a ho...  that's my story and I'm sticking to it"



I had fertility struggles (nothing like what many women go through so not even comparing), but I find a lot of these teen moms who clearly had an easy time getting pregnant more than once to throw around 'oh I just thought I couldn't get pregnant'. 

I mean ya even the producer was like but ughhh were you using protection? 

She's just so annoying. I used to like Kail but she's just annoying and twists everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, so let me run down these chicks.
*Chelsea* - I can appreciate the way she talks to Aubree like an ADULT!  I mean it's obvious she's used to having Aubree and Cole to herself, so when a new baby comes along the attention gets shifted.  That's normal and so is the way Aubree is acting.  But I hollered when Aubree gave her excuse abut being in a crappy mood 'maybe I'm just tired" 
*Jenelle *- girl if you don't sit yo butt down somewhere!  Yelling at her mom about all the stops she has to make away to collect all the kids.  If she would have kept her legs closed she wouldn't have to make local stops like a bus picking up riders.  Her baby daddy #3 is a piece of work.  Granted Babs can be hell on wheels, but him butting into the conversation and making uncalled for comments/remarks just a makes him look unhinged. 
*Kail* - a ho.  plain and simple. 
*Leah* - did ya'll see the way her eyes lit up when Jeremy told her he and his girlfriend broke up!!!  Boy she was ready to give it up one more time!  
*Bianca* - her whole like is in shambles.  Why after all these years is she still living in that cramped apartment with her mother AND sister?  I guess she doesn't work?
Devon is a deadbeat, but Nova loves him.  Her sister basically needs to get her own business and stay out of it all.  The new future deadbeat will be the same as Devon, give it a few months.  Basically she has made poor choices.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> I had fertility struggles (nothing like what many women go through so not even comparing), but I find a lot of these teen moms who clearly had an easy time getting pregnant more than once to throw around 'oh I just thought I couldn't get pregnant'.
> 
> I mean ya even the producer was like but ughhh were you using protection?
> 
> She's just so annoying. I used to like Kail but she's just annoying and twists everything.


I never liked her.  She's a user.  I mean after she cheated on Joe WHILE living at his parents house and then had the nerve to get mad at everybody when they found out.


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> If I think about this hard (which I can't get myself to do right now), haven't quite a few of these Teen Moms wound up pregnant again because "they didn't think they could get pregnant/were told they couldn't". Obviously I'm not their doctor, but I have a hard time believing Kail's story that she was told she'd need IVF to get pregnant again... I mean, I just don't find her believable at all. The story just suits her.



She's full of crap the miscarriage Javi said he wanted to try again, and she said she wasn't ready. Not once did she say, oh I really am not ready to start IVF nor did she ever say, "Javi the doc said we can't get pregnant the natural way and need IVF, can we afford it? If you are going to lie, dammit be a could liar.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, so let me run down these chicks.
> *Chelsea* - I can appreciate the way she talks to Aubree like an ADULT!  I mean it's obvious she's used to having Aubree and Cole to herself, so when a new baby comes along the attention gets shifted.  That's normal and so is the way Aubree is acting.  But I hollered when Aubree gave her excuse abut being in a crappy mood 'maybe I'm just tired"
> *Jenelle *- girl if you don't sit yo butt down somewhere!  Yelling at her mom about all the stops she has to make away to collect all the kids.  If she would have kept her legs closed she wouldn't have to make local stops like a bus picking up riders.  Her baby daddy #3 is a piece of work.  Granted Babs can be hell on wheels, but him butting into the conversation and making uncalled for comments/remarks just a makes him look unhinged.
> *Kail* - a ho.  plain and simple.
> *Leah* - did ya'll see the way her eyes lit up when Jeremy told her he and his girlfriend broke up!!!  Boy she was ready to give it up one more time!
> *Bianca* - her whole like is in shambles.  Why after all these years is she still living in that cramped apartment with her mother AND sister?  I guess she doesn't work?
> Devon is a deadbeat, but Nova loves him.  Her sister basically needs to get her own business and stay out of it all.  The new future deadbeat will be the same as Devon, give it a few months.  Basically she has made poor choices.



Agree!!

Janelle - I kept saying to the TV, why is this bish yelling. Also, your ass is just sitting in a car and not driving, how hard is it to sit in the car. have several. 

Bianca - you need a damn high school diploma or GED (Good enough Diploma) to get a job. Had the nerve to get plastic surgery and it is clear she lives in a one bedroom apartment (only one door in that place next to the front door). I can't stand to see kids toys all over the livingroom/house (clearly Nova doesn't have her own room, but your a$$ had the nerve to get plastic surgery). Trash! 

Chelsea - newlywed, yet doesn't wear her wedding ring


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Janelle - I kept saying to the TV, why is this bish yelling. Also, your ass is just sitting in a car and not driving, how hard is it to sit in the car. have several.
> 
> Bianca - you need a damn high school diploma or GED (Good enough Diploma) to get a job. Had the nerve to get plastic surgery and it is clear she lives in a one bedroom apartment (only one door in that place next to the front door). I can't stand to see kids toys all over the livingroom/house (clearly Nova doesn't have her own room, but your a$$ had the nerve to get plastic surgery). Trash!
> 
> Chelsea - newlywed, yet doesn't wear her wedding ring


Chelsea - was pregnant so maybe her fingers swelled.  It happens.

Bianca has plastic surgery too?  I know her sister did, by Dr Miami (he did Kail's, too)


----------



## terebina786

Bianca had the Dr. Miami makeover apparently.  Bianca didn't finish HS?  Also, what  happened with the new baby daddy cheating on her?  That's the last ep I watched - when she ran out and started crying.  

The rest of them I have no comment on... Same sh*t, different day (except Chelsea).


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea - was pregnant so maybe her fingers swelled.  It happens.
> 
> Bianca has plastic surgery too?  I know her sister did, by Dr Miami (he did Kail's, too)



Bianca said she had surgery on the very first episode she was introduced. 

chelsea fingers swell for her wedding ring but not her engagement ring? She wears her engagement ring, but not her wedding ring.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Bianca had the Dr. Miami makeover apparently.  Bianca didn't finish HS?  Also, what  happened with the new baby daddy cheating on her?  That's the last ep I watched - when she ran out and started crying.
> 
> The rest of them I have no comment on... Same sh*t, different day (except Chelsea).



She said on the first episode when she was having lunch with her friend, she didn't finish high school. Her friend gave her the side eye and stated "I refuse to be a statistic and made sure I finished high school".

In believe in NYC, the only "legal" job you can get with no HS diploma or GED is at the supermarket.


----------



## Sassys

Also, who the hell names a baby they don't want. Bianca is a moron. She'll keep the baby if Luis says he will co-parent. Uh, dummy, he can say whatever he wants and when that baby gets here bounces. This is why you don't have children with just anyone idiot. Just because a man is a good boyfriend, does not mean he will be a good father (statement does not pertain to Luis, who we know is not a good man).

How do you tell a 6yr old (I think Nova is 6), that there is a baby in your tummy, but a few months later, I gave the baby away.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> chelsea fingers swell for her wedding ring but not her engagement ring? She wears her engagement ring, but not her wedding ring.



I mean does it really matter? **Kanye shrug**  She's got a man, she's married.  wearing a ring or not, doesn't really change much.  My mom wears her engagement ring, because her wedding ring is a bad.  but her engagement ring is a freaking ROCK!  lol


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean does it really matter? **Kanye shrug**  She's got a man, she's married.  wearing a ring or not, doesn't really change much.  My mom wears her engagement ring, because her wedding ring is a bad.  but her engagement ring is a freaking ROCK!  lol



I'm referring to the ring, because I saw this last week.

*SWIPE RIGHT! CHELSEA HOUSKA'S HUSBAND COLE BUSTED ON A DATING SITE?! SEE HER RESPONSE!
http://okmagazine.com/photos/chelsea-houska-twitter-husband-cole-deboer-dating-site/*


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> *She said on the first episode when she was having lunch with her friend, she didn't finish high school. Her friend gave her the side eye and stated "I refuse to be a statistic and made sure I finished high school".*
> 
> In believe in NYC, the only "legal" job you can get with no HS diploma or GED is at the supermarket.



Oh Right! I should state I watch Teen Mom but I'm rarely paying attention lol..  This entire time I thought they were talking about college.  They really need to re-up their goals in life.


----------



## TC1

Brianna and her sister just sitting around that teeny apartment and waiting for their mom to take care of them??. Lawd. Then Devoin comes over to see Nova and he just sits there?..why not take that child on a walk to a park or something?...so he doesn't drive..AND??.
So Leah's 3 daughters are supposed to fall asleep in the same bed with no talking and get a good nights sleep?. Give me a break. She's a mess.I also feel like Jeremy was looking for some attention when he told her Brooke broke up with him.
Kail is a ho. And Javi and the 3 chicks all sitting at his place all waiting to be on TV


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Brianna and her sister just sitting around that teeny apartment and waiting for their mom to take care of them??. Lawd. Then Devoin comes over to see Nova and he just sits there?..why not take that child on a walk to a park or something?...so he doesn't drive..AND??.
> So Leah's 3 daughters are supposed to fall asleep in the same bed with no talking and get a good nights sleep?. Give me a break. She's a mess.I also feel like Jeremy was looking for some attention when he told her Brooke broke up with him.
> Kail is a ho. And Javi and the 3 chicks all sitting at his place all waiting to be on TV



Yes!!  when all the girls jumped in bed I was like 'really sis? the kids don't have bedrooms of their own?  no wonder they like going to Corey and Jeremy's - the get some breathing room'

Brianna, Devon, Nova, Mom and sister in that apartment looked cramped as hell.  Like they needed to open a window to let some fresh air come through.  

Speaking of HoKail - she sounded so stupid when Jo asked her when she was going to tell Isaac.  Her response 'he hasn't asked'.  Joe said "He's 7".  freaking idiot!  He's a child, of course he's not going to ask.  I really want Joe and Vee to get married, get their stuff together and take Isaac.  Give him something stable.  Speaking of Joe and Vee - do they work?


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes!!  when all the girls jumped in bed I was like 'really sis? the kids don't have bedrooms of their own?  no wonder they like going to Corey and Jeremy's - the get some breathing room'
> 
> Brianna, Devon, Nova, Mom and sister in that apartment looked cramped as hell.  Like they needed to open a window to let some fresh air come through.
> 
> Speaking of HoKail - she sounded so stupid when Jo asked her when she was going to tell Isaac.  Her response 'he hasn't asked'.  Joe said "He's 7".  freaking idiot!  He's a child, of course he's not going to ask.  I really want Joe and Vee to get married, get their stuff together and take Isaac.  Give him something stable.  Speaking of Joe and Vee - do they work?


I don't think Jo & Vee work. They had pulled the "we gave up everything to move here and be closer to Issac" when there was custody/child support talk. I think they're content to live off the MTV dime. 
Kail is going to have non stop drama with Javi and probably this new baby daddy. I don't think Vee appreciates that Jo is always there for Kail....but she doesn't really have a choice. Need to be filmed to get the $$$.


----------



## TC1

Brianna's sister cracks me up. She sure does think she's some hot number all the while sitting on her deformed azz criticizing everyone and everything.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Brianna's sister cracks me up. She sure does think she's some hot number all the while sitting on her deformed azz criticizing everyone and everything.


that azz is AWFUL!  Dr Miami work is pretty trashy, IMO


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that azz is AWFUL!  *Dr Miami work is pretty trashy,* IMO



Guy gives me the creeps; like Dr. Rey (from Dr. 90210)


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Yes!!  when all the girls jumped in bed I was like 'really sis? the kids don't have bedrooms of their own?  no wonder they like going to Corey and Jeremy's - the get some breathing room'
> 
> Brianna, Devon, Nova, Mom and sister in that apartment looked cramped as hell.  Like they needed to open a window to let some fresh air come through.
> 
> *Speaking of HoKail *- she sounded so stupid when Jo asked her when she was going to tell Isaac.  Her response 'he hasn't asked'.  Joe said "He's 7".  freaking idiot!  He's a child, of course he's not going to ask.  I really want Joe and Vee to get married, get their stuff together and take Isaac.  Give him something stable.  Speaking of Joe and Vee - do they work?



Dead.


----------



## mrskolar09

I haven't watched any of the new season yet, but I remember when Briana was on Teen Mom 3, her sister seemed a bit bitter that she had gone ahead and had an abortion and Briana kept Nova.  Does she still seem that way?
I know it's been a few years but since Briana is having the second child I didn't know if she was acting that way again. 

Just curious since I haven't been able to see for myself yet.


----------



## Sassys

mrskolar09 said:


> I haven't watched any of the new season yet, but I remember when Briana was on Teen Mom 3, her sister seemed a bit bitter that she had gone ahead and had an abortion and Briana kept Nova.  Does she still seem that way?
> I know it's been a few years but since Briana is having the second child I didn't know if she was acting that way again.
> 
> Just curious since I haven't been able to see for myself yet.



The sister had an abortion or Briana had one?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> I haven't watched any of the new season yet, but I remember when Briana was on Teen Mom 3, her sister seemed a bit bitter that she had gone ahead and had an abortion and Briana kept Nova.  Does she still seem that way?
> I know it's been a few years but since Briana is having the second child I didn't know if she was acting that way again.
> 
> Just curious since I haven't been able to see for myself yet.


She's still bitter.  She doesn't mention the abortion, but her demeanor in general is pretty bitter, downright depressing.


----------



## k5ml3k

Awww, oh my goodness...just saw the last episode. Could give 2 craps about everyone else but man, poor Isaac. Why can't she just keep her crap together? Broke my heart seeing him cry bc he just wants his family to be together and now they're throwing another baby into the mix. How does she not realize what she's doing to her kids and everyone else around her for that matter?? So everyone is just supposed to deal with all her bad decisions...so stupid.


----------



## beekmanhill

If you read the article, it says someone used Cole's picture as their own on the dating website. 
I'm so sick of these girls.   Does no one in the Bianca family work?  Does Luis work?  This adoption thing is just a storyline because no way do you name a baby and call the baby "Stella" if you are giving her up.  And you don't ask your five year old.   Why does the sister have six hours with nothing to do but wait for Devoin? 
I'm sick of Kail using the judicial system for her drama.   Oh, poor Kail, we don't know what Javi is like; she needs a protective order.   She dumped all over Jo too back in the day.   Well we know what Kail is like.  How dare she introduce such chaos into her kids' lives.  The IVF thing was a joke.  Gee if I don't have a baby now, I might never have one again.  I'm 25.   Isaac seems like a good kid, but he is insecure.  I guess he saw new baby daddy around the house. 
David is such a romantic, isn't he, when not being a control freak.  Guess Janelle bought the engagement ring just like Farrah.  
Are they setting it up so that poor Leah won't be able to finish school because she is so busy?  How can she possibly do homework with three kids around and a house to pick up (or not).  I just think she'll be too stressed by the end of the first semester.  Yeah, I think she'd take Jermy back in a New York minute. 
I get more and more annoyed each episode or two.  Are they showing two a night to speed things up, or did I miss something?


----------



## pixiejenna

Brianna is stupid as F. You tell your 6 year old that you have a baby in your belly and then tell her that you want to give the baby away?!? First of all none of this nonsense should even be discussed around Nova let alone involving her in the decision. I feel for poor Nova her dad is a looser.

Janelle's engagement was so phony. Yelling at your mom because you have to run around town to pick up your kids. Maybe if you had your sh!t together your kids would be with you. Also what the ef  do that warrants you going on vacation months after having a baby. And her fiances biber hair is gross.

I was surprised that Chelsea actually talked to Aubrey like an adult, it was a nice break from her constant baby talk. Poor Aubrey having a hard time adjusting to no longer being the baby. 

Leahs eyes  nearly jumped out of her head when  Jeremy told her about the split. She looked pleased that she played a role in it. Also the lecture about not bringing random people around the kids is funny considering she marries anything that looks at/sleeps her.

Kail just own up that your a skank and call it a day. Poor Isaac having the most sense of the bunch. I also hate that she took a page from the Kartrashian play book claiming to have infertility problems. You are a sorry excuse for a human. I think she got the restraining order on Javi to keep him quite.


----------



## terebina786

I watched the last ep and the only thing that caught my eye was when Vee went on a rant about Kail and she was right. I just want her to say to Kail's face... Or really anyone say it Kail's face.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I watched the last ep and the only thing that caught my eye was when Vee went on a rant about Kail and she was right. I just want her to say to Kail's face... Or really anyone say it Kail's face.



Javi has no problem with saying things to her face and I love it.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Javi has no problem with saying things to her face and I love it.


*I am here for it allllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Javi is GOAT!  Kail just gets upset that he calls her out on her ish on camera.


----------



## Sassys

Was just talking to my co-worker about Kail. She thinks Kail got pregnant by another guy when pregnant with Javi, got an abortion and told Javi she had a miscarriage. She may be on to something.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Was just talking to my co-worker about Kail. She thinks Kail got pregnant by another guy when pregnant with Javi, got an abortion and told Javi she had a miscarriage. She may be own to something.


ooohh.....now that would be scandalous!!!! i would not put it past her at all!!


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Was just talking to my co-worker about Kail. She thinks Kail got pregnant by another guy when pregnant with Javi, got an abortion and told Javi she had a miscarriage. She may be on to something.



I've heard this rumor as well... That when she "miscarried" with Javi, it wasn't Javi's and it wasn't a miscarriage.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> ooohh.....now that would be scandalous!!!! i would not put it past her at all!!





terebina786 said:


> I've heard this rumor as well... That when she "miscarried" with Javi, it wasn't Javi's and it wasn't a miscarriage.



I know, I wouldn't put it past her either. You all said, she is a serial cheater (I never watched until she was getting ready to divorce Javi, so I don't know her back story). I think my co-worker is right. Why was she so hell bent on not getting pregnant while married, yet got pregnant so quickly with some guy. The thought of unprotected sex with a damn near stranger grosses me out so much.


----------



## Sassys

Did Kail cheat on Joe with Javi?


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Did Kail cheat on Joe with Javi?


No, I think she was running around with that blonde guy (Jordan??) when they were both working at Sportmart and she was living in Jo's parents' basement.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

TC1 said:


> No, I think she was running around with that blonde guy (Jordan??) when they were both working at Sportmart and she was living in Jo's parents' basement.



Yes! I remember this! I thought "For real? You got some nerve doing that when Jo's parents gave you a roof and took care of you when your own mama wouldn't


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Did Kail cheat on Joe with Javi?


No. Javi came into the picture later and they got married real quick.  
There are rumors that baby #3 is Joe's... If they've been sleeping together it would explain why he puts up with her ish and semi-sympathizes with her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> No. Javi came into the picture later and they got married real quick.
> There are rumors that baby #3 is Joe's... If they've been sleeping together it would explain why he puts up with her ish and semi-sympathizes with her.


----------



## pursegrl12

no way it's jo's....if it is then my mind is blown.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> No. Javi came into the picture later and they got married real quick.
> There are rumors that baby #3 is Joe's... If they've been sleeping together it would explain why he puts up with her ish and semi-sympathizes with her.



I don't believe Joe is messing with her. There comes a time when you just get tired of fighting. He and his girl don't work and if you piss Kail off to much she could have them kicked off the show. So he might as well play nice


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> I don't believe Joe is messing with her. There comes a time when you just get tired of fighting. He and his girl don't work and if you piss Kail off to much she could have them kicked off the show. So he might as well play nice



I don't think they have _that_ much power. Kail could've had Javi kicked off the show and Janelle could have had her mom kicked off if that was the case.. At the end of the day, they need their story lines so I doubt MTV would listen... Hell, they added a whole new girl because some of them were unreliable with filming and/or just boring.

The way Joe coddles Kail is suspect to me.. It's like he did a 180 from the beginning of the show.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I don't think they have _that_ much power. Kail could've had Javi kicked off the show and Janelle could have had her mom kicked off if that was the case.. At the end of the day, they need their story lines so I doubt MTV would listen... Hell, they added a whole new girl because some of them were unreliable with filming and/or just boring.
> 
> The way Joe coddles Kail is suspect to me.. It's like he did a 180 from the beginning of the show.



I just think he is tired of fighting with her and just wants peace. I don't know what they were like before (I never watched until he moved near her).


----------



## pixiejenna

I also found it suspect how Joe was so supportive was of Kail. I want to believe that it's because it's a was a waste of time to fight with her. The fact that Joe and her discussed what topics they don't want on camera her current pregnancy being one of them. It just seemed off that he's so agreeable to just give her, her way and supporting of her drama. I never thought of the theory that Sassys coworker thought of but it seems pretty plausible. Kail is a shady MF.


----------



## pursegrl12

well if it is his baby, it'll eventually come out....


----------



## mrskolar09

Kail also cheated on that Jordan guy with Jo.  I remember because she invited him to shower with her lol.  
I don't think she's hooking up with Jo now though.  I think Jo is just enjoying not perpetually being on her sh!t list.  I wouldn't be surprised if she would be all for it though, I don't think she's ever 100% gotten over him, plus she's a ho and will sleep with anything that gives her attention, apparently.  

I didn't think she cheated on Jo with Jordan, but she was still living in his parents' basement and was being shady about it because they didn't want her messing around with other guys while she lived on their dime.  I might be mistaken, but I thought she and Jo had broken up by then, that's why she was living in their basement and not in Jo's room.  

And I could totally see her not having had a miscarriage but instead an abortion.  That could also explain why she seemed robotic when discussing it.  Of course, she's pretty unemotional and robotic most of the time anyway.


----------



## Sassys

*Baby number three! Teen Mom 2 star Kailyn Lowry gives birth to third son*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4764774/Kailyn-Lowry-gives-birth-child-boy.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Let's pray that Isaac is a warm, welcoming and living big brother. Because Kail has her hands full. 

It will also be interesting if she goes after support for this child like she did with Javi and Joe


----------



## Prufrock613

Lather, rinse, repeat - with this gal


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> well if it is his baby, it'll eventually come out....



If it's Jo's we will see soon enough.  Isaac is a double of Jo.


----------



## Sassys

Watching Janelle's 16 and pregnant episode. Lord, Barbara was to weak with her. No way in hell im picking up your baby after work so you can go have fun. Nope, couldn't be me. I would have handed her that baby got in my car and drove to the movies or the local diner with my book.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Watching Janelle's 16 and pregnant episode. Lord, Barbara was to weak with her. No way in hell im picking up your baby after work so you can go have fun. Nope, couldn't be me. I would have handed her that baby got in my car and drove to the movies or the local diner with my book.


I just started watching some of the old ones- I've only caught an episode here & there.  I wish to the heavens, that Bawb could've had a crystal ball to see what a hot mess this family would be.  I'm sure she'd change some of her actions.  It's really sad.


----------



## mcb100

Just watched Janelle's 16 & Pregnant episode. She seemed very irresponsible, but for the most part, she seemed like an ordinary girl. You can't really judge as a teen, maybe, (she was just a teen and not a full adult at the time) but she seemed very content with everything......it never showed her having a temper. Now, here is a Janelle who makes it clear every two seconds that she has an anger management problem with a hole in her wall and her temper exploding at every little thing. She definitely seemed happier as a teen when Barbara was raising her than she does now, which is weird, because you would think it would be the opposite.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> Just watched Janelle's 16 & Pregnant episode. She seemed very irresponsible, but for the most part, she seemed like an ordinary girl. You can't really judge as a teen, maybe, (she was just a teen and not a full adult at the time) but she seemed very content with everything......*it never showed her having a temper. *Now, here is a Janelle who makes it clear every two seconds that she has an anger management problem with a hole in her wall and her temper exploding at every little thing. She definitely seemed happier as a teen when Barbara was raising her than she does now, which is weird, because you would think it would be the opposite.



Uh, she was yelling at her mother to get out of my damn face; that's not a temper? My mother would have kicked me in my mouth, threw me and my baby out on the street and told me "since you want to act grown and get pregnant go be grown out of my house".  Her mother did everything for her baby and all she did was party. No other girl on this series did that. All of them took care of their own kids and didn't leave them with their parents. She also had the nerve to think because she stayed home a few nights she should be rewarded.!


----------



## mcb100

Right, ok, I missed that part! LOL.  Yes, she came across as severely irresponsible, and definitely someone who has their priorities severely mixed up & shouldn't have had a child, wanting to be with her friends and party all of the time while other people raise her child. But she still seemed a lot less angry to me. Now she seems extremely unhappy with every little thing in her life. Every little thing on the series makes her snap, and I know she has issues and past substance abuse problems but honestly so do a lot of people and they still treat others with respect and do not curse and spew words of anger every second.....I'm just wondering what this girl's deal is. Almost makes me feel like things got worse as she grew up and had more children/relationships, but if that's the case, she really does take it out on everyone else around her! 

David is most definitely not my cup of tea either and he strikes me as a real underachiever, but I could never be in a relationship with anybody like Janelle, ever!


----------



## coronita

Dying to know Kail's son's name. Three boys!
Brianna had her daughter -- Stella Star, back in July. Not sure if that was shared.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> Just watched Janelle's 16 & Pregnant episode. She seemed very irresponsible, but for the most part, she seemed like an ordinary girl. You can't really judge as a teen, maybe, (she was just a teen and not a full adult at the time) but she seemed very content with everything......it never showed her having a temper. Now, here is a Janelle who makes it clear every two seconds that she has an anger management problem with a hole in her wall and her temper exploding at every little thing. She definitely seemed happier as a teen when Barbara was raising her than she does now, which is weird, because you would think it would be the opposite.


you must not have seen Jennell throughout the years.  She is ALWAYS yelling, throwing a tantrum and cursing her mom out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

coronita said:


> Dying to know Kail's son's name. Three boys!
> Brianna had her daughter -- Stella Star, back in July. Not sure if that was shared.


wonder if she has a thing with Astrology, her daughter's name is Nova and now Star


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> wonder if she has a thing with Astrology, her daughter's name is Nova and now Star


or a thing with stupid names


----------



## mrskolar09

Doesn't Stella Star essentially just mean Star Star?
I guess it's not as terrible as some other names, but it seems a bit redundant.


----------



## pink1

Just watching last night's episode.  Did Janelle leave her brand new baby to go to the mountains??  I typically fast forward when she is on but I was cooking dinner and couldn't get to the remote.


----------



## Sassys

pink1 said:


> Just watching last night's episode.  Did Janelle leave her brand new baby to go to the mountains??  I typically fast forward when she is on but I was cooking dinner and couldn't get to the remote.



Fake scene anyway. Janelle had her engagement ring on when they left the hospital. I see nothing wrong with leaving a sleeping baby (that's all newborns do), to go out for a few hours.


----------



## pink1

Ah I missed the ring in the hospital.  I just tuned in when she said they spent over in the mountains.  Then they cut to Kaiser's dad (Nathan??) saying they left the baby overnight at 6 days old.


----------



## terebina786

Um Leah's selling liquid lipsticks? Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Sassys

pink1 said:


> Ah I missed the ring in the hospital.  I just tuned in when she said they spent over in the mountains.  Then they cut to Kaiser's dad (Nathan??) saying they left the baby overnight at 6 days old.



When they bring her home she's wearing it


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Um Leah's selling liquid lipsticks? Yeah, no thanks.



Why would I buy makeup from her a girl who looks like a heroin addict. And, couldn't put it in properly at the table.


----------



## terebina786

Sassys said:


> Why would I buy makeup from her a girl who looks like a heroin addict. And, couldn't put it in properly at the table.



Exactly what I was thinking... and put a pink and black one on together lol.

Nova's hair insecurity broke my heart, especially when she was holding the blonde doll.  She's such a beautiful child.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking... and put a pink and black one on together lol.
> 
> Nova's hair insecurity broke my heart, especially when she was holding the blonde doll.  She's such a beautiful child.


I felt bad and we all know the cycle will not stop with her being a foul mouth teen mom. The way they talk around her is a mess. She's sitting right there at the table while mom, grandmother and aunt talking smack about daddy and his family. Kid is not deaf. Grandmother was a teen mom, auntie had abortion as a teen and mommy was a teen mom and didn't learn her lesson and got pregnant yet  again by a man she only knew for 2 months. I have shoes I'm not sure about after two months smh.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> I felt bad and we all know the cycle will not stop with her being a foul mouth teen mom. The way they talk around her is a mess. She's sitting right there at the table while mom, grandmother and aunt talking smack about daddy and his family. Kid is not deaf. Grandmother was a teen mom, auntie had abortion as a teen and mommy was a teen mom and didn't learn her lesson and got pregnant yet  again by a man she only knew for 2 months. I have shoes I'm not sure about after two months smh.


right, they were all talking about her and her dad with her right there at the table! um, she can hear what you're saying!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking... and put a pink and black one on together lol.
> 
> Nova's hair insecurity broke my heart, especially when she was holding the blonde doll.  She's such a beautiful child.


this is why I think it's so important for little black girls to be exposed to the other side of their family, particularly if they are bi-racial or being raised by parents that aren't black.  She seemed lost. She needs to know her cousins, see that they have hair like hers, beautiful skin like hers, learn about what it is to be black.  Nova and Isaac are two loving and aware kids.  Too bad they are both in pretty effed up family situations.
I wanted to slap the mess out of her father though, when he made that comment about her hair being "better" than her cousins.  Pissed me off!  Thats why little girls grow up being ashamed of their hair, it's not about 
"better".  It's about teaching them to fully embrace and love what God gave them


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> wonder if she has a thing with Astrology, her daughter's name is Nova and now Star


I think she does..when she was telling Devoin about Stella's due date she was worried about her being born a Cancer and that Devoin is one and they're moody as hell.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> I think she does..when she was telling *Devoin about Stella's due date she was worried about her being born a Cancer *and that Devoin is one and they're moody as hell.



So she must already know, she is keeping the baby.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> So she must already know, she is keeping the baby.


I totally believe that adoption storyline was phony. I'm sure MTV would like to have another couple explore the adoption route for TV other than just Cait & Tyler. They should probably stop throwing money at them all if they really wanted teen pregnancy rates down.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg so Janelle takes a vaycay 6 days after giving birth. And poor Jace acting up and hitting Barbara, not suprised by how they act but it's still sad to see a kid so young acting out like that. Sadly they will probably dope him up to make him easier to manage. 

Interesting that Adam was trying to pay less child support for both of his kids. I'm glad it wasn't granted. I'm surprised that he had to take drug test to see his other kid but not Aubry. Anywho now that he failed I'm sure Chelsea is probably taking him to court, like she said you just don't stop talking drugs. Aubrey is lucky to have such a great stepdad who really actively involved in her life.

Kale and her stupid order. She's just trying to keep Javi's mouth shut and if it messes with his job it's just a added bonus. 

ITA about how Bries family talks about her ex right in front of her kid, so stupid and damaging to her. I'm not surprised that Nova hates her hair. A lot of biracial kids  (girls) I meet hate their hair and it makes me so sad to see kids so young struggling with body image woes. They want straight hair and hate their own.

Leah didn't really add much. Sad that her girl is having a hard time and her twin doesn't really seem to grasp why its so hard for her sister to do things. Or she might just be tired of her sister getting more attention than her because of her special needs.


----------



## pukasonqo

DC-Cutie said:


> wonder if she has a thing with Astrology, her daughter's name is Nova and now Star



star star as stella is star in latin


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg so Janelle takes a vaycay 6 days after giving birth. And poor Jace acting up and hitting Barbara, not suprised by how they act but it's still sad to see a kid so young acting out like that. Sadly they will probably dope him up to make him easier to manage.
> 
> Interesting that Adam was trying to pay less child support for both of his kids. I'm glad it wasn't granted. I'm surprised that he had to take drug test to see his other kid but not Aubry. Anywho now that he failed I'm sure Chelsea is probably taking him to court, like she said you just don't stop talking drugs. Aubrey is lucky to have such a great stepdad who really actively involved in her life.
> 
> ITA about how Bries family talks about her ex right in front of her kid, so stupid and damaging to her. I'm not surprised that Nova hates her hair. A lot of biracial kids  (girls) I meet hate their hair and it makes me so sad to see kids so young struggling with body image woes. They want straight hair and hate their own.


WTF does Janelle need a vacation for?  Having children by multiple different me isn't a real job.  You don't accrue vacation days.
Aubree is indeed a lucky kid - she has a responsible, ADULT step-father (unlike her childish father) and a great grandfather.  It's important to girls to have positive malie influences.  Chelsea is growing on me,  it's nice to see her and the other babymomma going at Adam together.  That doesn't happen often.
Brianna - her whole family is a disappointment.  All of them bitter ladies living under one roof, cannot be healthy. Nova needs some positive role models in her life.  All they do is sit back and complain.  Complain about a problem that BRIANNA created and is continuing to create.  When you make babies with ain't sh*t men, you get ain't sh*t men problems.  Period.  They don't change.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> WTF does Janelle need a vacation for?  Having children by multiple different me isn't a real job.  You don't accrue vacation days.
> *Aubree is indeed a lucky kid - she has a responsible, ADULT step-father (unlike her childish father) and a great grandfather.  It's important to girls to have positive malie influences.*  Chelsea is growing on me,  it's nice to see her and the other babymomma going at Adam together.  That doesn't happen often.
> Brianna - her whole family is a disappointment.  All of them bitter ladies living under one roof, cannot be healthy. Nova needs some positive role models in her life.  All they do is sit back and complain.  Complain about a problem that BRIANNA created and is continuing to create.  When you make babies with ain't sh*t men, you get ain't sh*t men problems.  Period.  They don't change.



This is why I think Chelsea has grown into a great responsible mom who makes good decisions.  Her father has been very present in her life and he's a good father who guides her well.   The rest of the teen mom's don't have very positive adult male figures in their lives, at least not one that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> This is why I think Chelsea has grown into a great responsible mom who makes good decisions.  Her father has been very present in her life and he's a good father who guides her well.   The rest of the teen mom's don't have very positive adult male figures in their lives, at least not one that I can think of off the top of my head.


you're correct.  I don't see any of the girls fathers around.  Corey's dad used to be show, he seemed pretty cool.  Ryan's father has just had it with Ryan but he still seems to be really involved with Bentley.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg so Janelle takes a vaycay 6 days after giving birth. And poor Jace acting up and hitting Barbara, not suprised by how they act but it's still sad to see a kid so young acting out like that. Sadly they will probably dope him up to make him easier to manage.
> 
> Interesting that Adam was trying to pay less child support for both of his kids. I'm glad it wasn't granted. I'm surprised that he had to take drug test to see his other kid but not Aubry. Anywho now that he failed I'm sure Chelsea is probably taking him to court, like she said you just don't stop talking drugs. Aubrey is lucky to have such a great stepdad who really actively involved in her life.
> 
> Kale and her stupid order. She's just trying to keep Javi's mouth shut and if it messes with his job it's just a added bonus.
> 
> ITA about how Bries family talks about her ex right in front of her kid, so stupid and damaging to her. I'm not surprised that Nova hates her hair. A lot of biracial kids  (girls) I meet hate their hair and it makes me so sad to see kids so young struggling with body image woes. They want straight hair and hate their own.
> 
> Leah didn't really add much. Sad that her girl is having a hard time and her twin doesn't really seem to grasp why its so hard for her sister to do things. Or she might just be tired of her sister getting more attention than her because of her special needs.


I think that Adam has been trying to get 50/50 custody of Paislee (and also pay less support) so Taylor had asked for the drug testing. Aubree is always at Adam's parents' house when she goes anyhow..so there's less interaction with Adam to even fight about. Now that Adam isn't filming and doesn't get the MTV coin...I bet he wants his support adjusted 
Next week it looks like Leah is about to get kicked out of school. I'm sure her grades and attendance are horrid...I mean if you can't get your kids to school on time what hope do you have?. Selling Lipsense isn't a career there doll.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> I think that Adam has been trying to get 50/50 custody of Paislee (and also pay less support) so Taylor had asked for the drug testing. Aubree is always at Adam's parents' house when she goes anyhow..so there's less interaction with Adam to even fight about. Now that Adam isn't filming and doesn't get the MTV coin...I bet he wants his support adjusted
> Next week it looks like Leah is about to get kicked out of school. I'm sure her grades and attendance are horrid...I mean if you can't get your kids to school on time what hope do you have?. Selling Lipsense isn't a career there doll.



I don't get Leah at all. What the hell does she do all day, that she can't get her kids to school on time. She does absolutely nothing all day. No daily workouts with a trainer, no volunteer work, no cleaning her house; just nothing. To sit around all day making easy money is a dream and you can't pull it together just boggles the sh$t out of me. Hell, even rich women, who spend their days at the spa and having lunch with their rich friends are more pulled together than this chick. I loathe cleaning my apartment so I hired a cleaning lady. It can't be that expensive to hire a cleaning person in West Virginia. A good friend of mine, works full time, cares for her disabled daughter, goes to school 2 nights a week, has no help from her child's father and still manages to be at work on time, pick up her daughter from the sitter on time, get to class and keep a clean house.


----------



## TC1

You could totally tell that Leah's friend thought that once Leah started selling Lipsense it would be a get-rich-quick scenario because Leah is "famous" and has a lot of followers. Puh lease 
Those girls trying it on in the mirror at the gym with no intention of working out 

ETA If Leah was the one responsible for ordering and shipping product?? LMAO people would get orders 10 months later..or not at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I don't get Leah at all. What the hell does she do all day, that she can't get her kids to school on time.


drugs


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> drugs



They need a new host for the reunion shows, because we all can't be the only people who want to know:

WTF does Leah do all day, that she can't clean her house or get her kids to school on time
Why does Jenelle need a vacation and why was there a hole punch on her bathroom door, that was clearly to high for her to have done it
How is it that Kail gets pregnant in a month of leaving Javi, but claimed she didn't want more kids.
What does Jo & Vee do all damn day.
WTH would Brianna think she can't get pregnant when she is a healthy 22yr old. Why does she live in a 1bedroom apartment yet, uses money to get plastic surgery.
No one ever really goes in on these fools.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> They need a new host for the reunion shows, because we all can't be the only people who want to know:
> 
> WTF does Leah do all day, that she can't clean her house or get her kids to school on time
> Why does Jenelle need a vacation and why was there a hole punch on her bathroom door, that was clearly to high for her to have done it
> How is it that Kail gets pregnant in a month of leaving Javi, but claimed she didn't want more kids.
> What does Jo & Vee do all damn day.
> WTH would Brianna think she can't get pregnant when she is a healthy 22yr old. Why does she live in a 1bedroom apartment yet, uses money to get plastic surgery.
> No one ever really goes in on these fools.


I'd love for Wendy to do it....  NONE of them would be safe.  Dr Drew is just awful and handles them with kid gloves


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> I think that Adam has been trying to get 50/50 custody of Paislee (and also pay less support) so Taylor had asked for the drug testing. Aubree is always at Adam's parents' house when she goes anyhow..so there's less interaction with Adam to even fight about. Now that Adam isn't filming and doesn't get the MTV coin...I bet he wants his support adjusted
> Next week it looks like Leah is about to get kicked out of school. I'm sure her grades and attendance are horrid...I mean if you can't get your kids to school on time what hope do you have?. Selling Lipsense isn't a career there doll.


OK that makes sense it just seemed odd to be a stipulation for one kid and not the other. Even if he's not getting paid by MTV he should suck it up and pay. Heck I know people who lost their jobs and where on employment for months who could have gone the same route and didn't. Because it's their freaking kid and they care more about their well being than wasting court time to lower the amount of child support. Not to mention the amount of money you have to pay the lawyer to do it. I wonder if his parents watch the other kid like they do Aubrey when it's his time with them?


TC1 said:


> You could totally tell that Leah's friend thought that once Leah started selling Lipsense it would be a get-rich-quick scenario because Leah is "famous" and has a lot of followers. Puh lease
> Those girls trying it on in the mirror at the gym with no intention of working out [emoji38]
> 
> ETA If Leah was the one responsible for ordering and shipping product?? LMAO people would get orders 10 months later..or not at all.


Lmao my thoughts exactly. You could see the thirst in that girl trying to piggy back off of Leah's fame. Who by the way would be one of the last people I'd take make up advice from.


----------



## mcb100

I really like Chelsea. It seems as if she works just enough (like once every 2 months), to still be able to have a job title yet hardly ever works. If that's her decision, I don't see anything wrong with being a stay at home mom but I was excited when I found out she got her esthetician license, like it would be really nice to see a teen mom 2 girl with a booming career for once.

I am starting to think that Leah is plain dumb. I kind of want to pull her up by the boot straps. She actually believes that she is going to make enough money to support herself and 3 kids selling lipstick on facebook as a career? I have seen those groups on facebook but it is rarely enough to support a whole family. (We all know MTV won't last for forever. They already had to pull in another teen mom because it was getting too boring.) To each her own, I guess. Hopefully going back to school will create better opportunities for her.


----------



## beekmanhill

Leah always looks so frazzled.  Well I probably would too with three small kids, one with special needs.  Every so often there's a camera shot that shows how tiny she is.  I don't know how she hauls those kids araound all day every day, and the wheelchair, and everything else.  
I laughed at that lipstick idea.  It looks way too harsh on her, and makes her look older.  
Poor Jace, he's going to have problems in his future.  He's learned hitting from Janelle and Barbara, and I bet Nathan and David.   What about Keifer, Janelle's heroin addict boyfriend.  It's sad.  He seems like a nice kid and smart.  It's a case where adoption would have been a great option.
Kail didn't think twice about Javi possibly losing his job over her petty domestic problems.  He could probably have brought a custody suit on equally frivolous charges.  She is vicious.  
I have no interest in Brianna.  I skip most of her scenes.  I can't watch anymore about deadbeat dads, etc.  
Speaking of deadbeats, there is Adam.  I don't really want to see him again.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently they are filming the next season of OG and Amber is making out on camera with some new guy. I hope he's better than Matt.


----------



## mrskolar09

I get that being single can be lonely and it's hard when you have kids and nobody to help, but these girls could seriously benefit by staying single for a while and growing on their own before jumping into yet another relationship.  

It's like they're afraid to be single (not all of them obviously, but there are a few)


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently they are filming the next season of OG and Amber is making out on camera with some new guy. I hope he's better than Matt.


and let's hope she is using birth control.  I can't hand another 'I didn't think I could get pregnant' storyline


----------



## Megs

I don't think Leah even realized just how thirsty her friend is for her signing up under her to sell these lipsticks! She was chomping at the bit to get Leah to shill lipstick and make her rich by being in her downline. I actually don't have any issues with MLMs, a lot of moms I know try to use it to make a little income so they can be with their kids more and not work full-time, but it bothered me how this was shot and how her friend was about it. Oh well


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> and let's hope she is using birth control.  I can't hand another 'I didn't think I could get pregnant' storyline


Lol I can't handle another I didn't think I could get pregnant SL either. But I think Amber is legitimately  on BC one of the episodes she was crying because people keep asking her why she hasn't had more kids. And she didn't want to explain that she can't because she's on 3 different medications for her bipolar disorder and they would be very harmful to the fetus if she got pregnant. And if she did get pregnant she'd have to go off of them which she didn't want to do.  It was kind of sad because I think she would probably like to have more kids, but too afraid to go off of her meds because she's finally in a good place and is stable. I think it was when they went to Mexico or wherever for Caitlins bday with the other teen moms. Or maybe when they where filming the promo stuff I can't recall but it was the last season.


----------



## pixiejenna

Megs said:


> I don't think Leah even realized just how thirsty her friend is for her signing up under her to sell these lipsticks! She was chomping at the bit to get Leah to shill lipstick and make her rich by being in her downline. I actually don't have any issues with MLMs, a lot of moms I know try to use it to make a little income so they can be with their kids more and not work full-time, but it bothered me how this was shot and how her friend was about it. Oh well


I don't even think that Leah even understands how a MLM even works. She just thinks she's making a little extra cash without having to really do much work. Not realizing that her friend will be making money off of her selling stuff.


----------



## Prufrock613

- Why is Kail, a mother of 2 & pregnant driving without a seatbelt...and using the phone with her hands?!?  I don't know what the laws are in her state, but c'mon.
- I can't imagine going away with my fiancé that soon after giving birth.  The things that go on with your body (after giving birth) made me want to be home bound.  I will say one nice thing about J- she didn't look puffy or anything, she looked good.
- Why doesn't Briana allow Devoin to take Nova anywhere?  I never watched her original story.  Is it court ordered?  He doesn't care?


----------



## Sassys

Im confused why some of you have an issue with Janelle going away from the baby for a few hours; it was never stated by David that they were away for a few days and if you look closely she was already engaged when David told the producer he has a surprise. I see nothing wrong leaving a sleeping non nursing baby for a few hours.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Im confused why some of you have an issue with Janelle going away from the baby for a few hours; it was never stated by David that they were away for a few days and if you look closely she was already engaged when David told the producer he has a surprise. I see nothing wrong leaving a sleeping non nursing baby for a few hours.


I didn't have a problem- I had a problem with what 'I' felt like after birth.  I had a C section, so maybe I was more puffy and uncomfortable than if I had had a vag birth.  I wouldn't have been comfortable with bleeding and exploding breasts!  Maybe these young'uns snap back better than I did


----------



## mrskolar09

Lol I felt awful after my kids were born too.  But I had c-sections both times, I imagine that some people bounce back quickly especially with a vaginal birth.


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> I didn't have a problem- I had a problem with what 'I' felt like after birth.  I had a C section, so maybe I was more puffy and uncomfortable than if I had had a vag birth.  I wouldn't have been comfortable with bleeding and exploding breasts!  Maybe these young'uns snap back better than I did





mrskolar09 said:


> Lol I felt awful after my kids were born too.  But I had c-sections both times, I imagine that some people bounce back quickly especially with a vaginal birth.



Slave women had babies at 10am and back to picking cotton by 2pm. My spin teacher back on that bike after a week of giving birth.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Slave women had babies at 10am and back to picking cotton by 2pm. My spin teacher back on that bike after a week of giving birth.


Good for them!!!


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Im confused why some of you have an issue with Janelle going away from the baby for a few hours; it was never stated by David that they were away for a few days and if you look closely she was already engaged when David told the producer he has a surprise. I see nothing wrong leaving a sleeping non nursing baby for a few hours.


The filming lead us to believe they stayed overnight at a resort type place after the proposal (not just a few hours). I don't have issue with it but I believe Jenelle said Ensley spent the night with David's mom. I know she had the ring on...but the filming timeline made no sense.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Slave women had babies at 10am and back to picking cotton by 2pm. My spin teacher back on that bike after a week of giving birth.


To each their own.  I feel like this is an apples and oranges discussion.
Were you up and running spin class or picking cotton days later?
If you did - I salute you.  I couldn't b/c I had major emergency surgery.  I couldn't leave my bed until day 5-- and I had to leave a baby in the NICU.


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> To each their own.  I feel like this is an apples and oranges discussion.
> Were you up and running spin class or picking cotton days later?
> If you did - I salute you.  I couldn't b/c I had major emergency surgery.  I couldn't leave my bed until day 5-- and I had to leave a baby in the NICU.



I have not had a child, but no way would I be in spin class a week later lol. My point was, I don't see what the big deal was for Janelle to leave her baby for a few hours - not that who can and can't get up after birth (no disrespect to you). There is no proof, they were gone for days. I can't believe I am defending her lol


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Im confused why some of you have an issue with Janelle going away from the baby for a few hours; it was never stated by David that they were away for a few days and if you look closely she was already engaged when David told the producer he has a surprise. I see nothing wrong leaving a sleeping non nursing baby for a few hours.





Prufrock613 said:


> I didn't have a problem- I had a problem with what 'I' felt like after birth.  I had a C section, so maybe I was more puffy and uncomfortable than if I had had a vag birth.  I wouldn't have been comfortable with bleeding and exploding breasts!  Maybe these young'uns snap back better than I did





Prufrock613 said:


> To each their own.  I feel like this is an apples and oranges discussion.
> Were you up and running spin class or picking cotton days later?
> If you did - I salute you.  I couldn't b/c I had major emergency surgery.  I couldn't leave my bed until day 5-- and I had to leave a baby in the NICU.





Sassys said:


> I have not had a child, but no way would I be in spin class a week later lol. My point was, I don't see what the big deal was for Janelle to leave her baby for a few hours - not that who can and can't get up after birth (no disrespect to you). There is no proof, they were gone fore days. I can't believe I am defending her lol


Well my comment was about MY physical experience- nothing about Janelle bring a bad mom for the trip.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> The filming lead us to believe they stayed overnight at a resort type place after the proposal (not just a few hours). I don't have issue with it but I believe Jenelle said Ensley spent the night with David's mom. I know she had the ring on...but the filming timeline made no sense.



No I get that. She said, they spent the night. After all Janelle has done, this is the least she has done lol. I also, don't believe she really left the baby since she already had the ring on.


----------



## Sassys

I'm wondering if Janelle is already married. Some scenes David is wearing a wedding band and some he is not.


----------



## mrskolar09

Actually if everyone involved is comfortable leaving baby overnight soon after giving birth, I don't think it's a big deal.  My kids were bottle fed, so really anyone that I trusted well enough could have looked after them overnight when they were newborns.  

If Janelle can be up and moving that soon, more power to her.  I'm jealous of anyone that didn't have to lay around after giving birth haha. 

But given the choppy way TM2 edits, you never know for sure anyway.


----------



## DC-Cutie

cannot believe Slaves (who had NO choice) are being compared to modern day women taking Spin class after giving birth...  

I will say, to each their own...  



Sassys said:


> Slave women had babies at 10am and back to picking cotton by 2pm. My spin teacher back on that bike after a week of giving birth.





Prufrock613 said:


> To each their own.  I feel like this is an apples and oranges discussion.
> Were you up and running spin class or picking cotton days later?
> If you did - I salute you.  I couldn't b/c I had major emergency surgery.  I couldn't leave my bed until day 5-- and I had to leave a baby in the NICU.





Sassys said:


> I have not had a child, but no way would I be in spin class a week later lol. My point was, I don't see what the big deal was for Janelle to leave her baby for a few hours - not that who can and can't get up after birth (no disrespect to you). There is no proof, they were gone for days. I can't believe I am defending her lol


----------



## TC1

Seems like Brianna holds Luis' cheating over his head by threatening to give their child up for adoption...which we know is a phony storyline anyhow.
Leah just wanted to quit school and take (what she thinks would be the easy way out) online classes.Which won't happen, we all know how lazy she is.


----------



## beekmanhill

When did Leah discover that the college was 90 minutes away?  Well, no surprise that she didn't even make one semester (or one month?).  
I think Kail established her brand very successfully, except what she thinks her brand is and what I think it is are two different things.
Poor Janelle, its like the time she "had" to go to the Kesha concert when she had a court hearing.   Now she has to go to the gym with David while she's watching three kids.  How did you think that was going to happen, Janelle?


----------



## pursegrl12

Right?! Why would Leah enroll in a college an hour and a half away?? She's a single mom with 3 small kids and one with special needs..sounds like a horrible plan...


----------



## terebina786

Leah starts crying saying she doesn't wanna drop out and just be successful... ummm to be successful you have to TRY!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> Right?! Why would Leah enroll in a college an hour and a half away?? She's a single mom with 3 small kids and one with special needs..sounds like a horrible plan...


sounds about right for Leah.. do things that make NO sense, so she can have an excuse not to complete it.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Leah is quitting school because she simply doesn't want to do the work. If you think driving 3 hours to go to school is too hard, you don't even want to try online classes. IMO online classes are way harder than going to school. 

I don't get Janelle all of a sudden needs to go to the gym or she'll die lol. And calling your fiance because your kid is screaming in th e car. Whining about wanting to be unpacked. She seems like she can't handle life in general. I wouldn't be surprised if she has ppd. 

Brie wasting  our time with the adoption SL. She's only looking at this because it's her way to get back at Lois for cheating on her. It's the only bit of leverage she has over him. She knows that he won't sign his kid over. So she keeps at it to punish him.

Kale' s oral report was pretty lousy. Isn't her major Communications? I also don't know why she's giving Leah advice about school. It sounds like she's struggling just to get by in school.


----------



## mcb100

Once again, Leah doesn't think about her future choices before she makes them. She just started school, and now not even a few weeks later is considering quitting. And when she first brought it up, I thought it was rather spontaneous--didn't seem like a whole lot of thought actually went into that decision. Same thing with cosmetology, same thing with being a Mary Kay rep, same thing with being a dental hygienist. If you aren't sure what you want to do, don't commit to something until you are sure!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna doesn't see Devon for what he is - a user!  He hasn't been around Nova since the cameras stopped rolling.  Now he's present seemingly every episode.  This whole fake adoption storyline is stupid. What's the use of continuing to go out to dinner with the cheating baby daddy, if she's going to keep bringing up his cheating AND be mad while eating?  Oh, I guess that's her storyline so she has to keep it up.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Brianna doesn't see Devon for what he is - a user!  He hasn't been around Nova since the cameras stopped rolling.  Now he's present seemingly every episode.  This whole fake adoption storyline is stupid. What's the use of continuing to go out to dinner with the cheating baby daddy, if she's going to keep bringing up his cheating AND be mad while eating?  Oh, I guess that's her storyline so she has to keep it up.


I don't think she's really all that mad. It's just all for show and she seems to like to go out to eat with him while supposedly berating him between bites, lol... Devoin sitting here with his damn hood up all the time drives me nuts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Javi and Kail will be on Marriage Bootcamp....just goes to show they really need the money.  

Marriage bootcamp for a divorced couple. Sounds like a great idea


----------



## MKB0925

DC-Cutie said:


> Javi and Kail will be on Marriage Bootcamp....just goes to show they really need the money.
> 
> Marriage bootcamp for a divorced couple. Sounds like a great idea



I just saw that...wth? 
How about they stay off tv and concentrate on the kids.

Definitely money hungry for sure..


----------



## mrskolar09

I read somewhere a while back that he was mad because she was pregnant at the time they filmed Marriage Bootcamp but he didn't know, or something like that. 

Don't know if that's true though.


----------



## pixiejenna

More about Amber new BF! They apparently met while she was filming marriage boot camp with Matt and he was a part of the production crew. So he at lest has a job  and works(more than we can say about Matt or even Gary lol). He looks older but is only 33 so not too creepy age wise like Matt was. http://www.eonline.com/news/874540/...yfriend-5-things-to-know-about-andrew-glennon


----------



## pursegrl12

He looks 53


----------



## terebina786

I just re-watched the episode where Farrah's mom tells Farrah about being engaged and the jealousy all over her face was so obvious.  It was kinda funny lol


----------



## beekmanhill

Lets hope its true about Amber.
It is so sad to see Ali deteriorate.  I hope they make some advances in treatment before she gets older.   
I can see why these people develop such an ego.  Look at Kail saying things like "the world will know. "   Social media has changed everything.  Without it, I suspect this show wouldn't have lasted this long.  
As for Brianna, she adds nothing to the show.   Why don't they discuss money and space?  They are already in a small space; how will they fit the baby in?  Who is paying for food, clothes and diapers.  
I didn't realize Janelle was so far out in the woods.   I guess she didn't either.  Jace is a problem, no shock there.  Did you see how David tried to get Jace to run and hug him and Jace wanted no part of it.  He must feel left out there. 
Chelsea and family are sweet, but all in all, yawn.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna's mother is in denial.  She was telling Brianna 'you gave up everything...', but then doesn't seem to care that Brianna is making the same stupid mistake AGAIN AND not making any strides to do better with her life, like get her GED. 
Brianna living in the same house, no job and no talk of plans for a future is an indication that they have no positive guidance in her life.


----------



## pursegrl12

all i see in Briana's scenes are a bunch of bitter women....her sister is the worst!!!


----------



## Sassys

Since when is driving 1hr and 15min a big deal. Leah is a MESS. That is normal commute time for New Yorkers, who have to deal with MTA, go to work, go to school and raise kids. I can't anymore with this lazy a$$ girl. You are in the car, in West Virginia (where I am sure there is no major traffic, like NYC, LA, MIA, ATL or DC). I can't believe how lazy this chick is. Your kids are in school, how hard is it, to go to school, when they are also at school. Her laziness just boggles my mind.

She does nothing all day, I just don't get it. I am I also tired of her thinking she deserves Mom of the year, because she went to school for a few days and have 3 kids. Big deal! When you can, clean your home, raise your kids, keep them clean, go to school, pick up your kids, take them to after school activities, cook them a *real meal*, help with homework then do your own homework; then I will give you some props. I watch my close friend do all of that and have no help from her daughter's father (her daughter has cerebral palsy), and not once do I hear her complain.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Since when is driving 1hr and 15min a big deal. Leah is a MESS. That is normal commute time for New Yorkers, who have to deal with MTA, go to work, go to school and raise kids. I can't anymore with this lazy a$$ girl. You are in the car, in West Virginia (where I am sure there is no major traffic, like NYC, LA, MIA, ATL or DC). I can't believe how lazy this chick is. Your kids are in school, how hard is it, to go to school, when they are also at school. Her laziness just boggles my mind.
> 
> She does nothing all day, I just don't get it. I am I also tired of her thinking she deserves Mom of the year, because she went to school for a few days and have 3 kids. Big deal! When you can, clean your home, raise your kids, keep them clean, go to school, pick up your kids, take them to after school activities, cook them a *real meal*, help with homework then do your own homework; then I will give you some props. I watch my close friend do all of that and have no help from her daughter's father (her daughter has cerebral palsy), and not once do I hear her complain.



and add in working an 8-10 hour day...Leah doesn't work, she just has to go to school while her kids are in school. anyone can do that.


----------



## TC1

Little Ally saying she doesn't have time to eat her lunch while all off them are scarfing down fast food on the side of the road is so sad. Get these kids some proper nutrition!!, pack a lunch she can access quickly!!.
When the producer asked Leah of breathing issues were past of Muscular Dystrophy you could tell Leah didn't want to talk about it because SHE DOESN'T KNOW. 
Do research on how to help your child rather than make up tutorials you lazy selfish POS.


----------



## Carson123

There is something seriously wrong with Jace. It becomes more and more apparent the older he gets. Did Janelle do drugs when she was pregnant with him?


----------



## beekmanhill

Carson123 said:


> There is something seriously wrong with Jace. It becomes more and more apparent the older he gets. Did Janelle do drugs when she was pregnant with him?



Don't know if she did or didn't.  I suspect so.  I agree, something is wrong, but it could be the environment he's been raised in.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Little Ally saying she doesn't have time to eat her lunch while all off them are scarfing down fast food on the side of the road is so sad. Get these kids some proper nutrition!!, pack a lunch she can access quickly!!.
> When the producer asked Leah of breathing issues were past of Muscular Dystrophy you could tell Leah didn't want to talk about it because SHE DOESN'T KNOW.
> Do research on how to help your child rather than make up tutorials you lazy selfish POS.



Oh, that made me so sad.  Why can't Leah have some healthy snacks ready.  And as for the school, can't somebody help her open up her food?  What is Leah packing anyway, one of those things all encased in heavy plastic?  I suspect she needs more help in school than just that though at this point.  You could see how week her legs were on the slide.   

My take on the producer's question was that Leah did know that MD can cause breathing issues, but didn't want to say on camera.


----------



## pursegrl12

I don't see anything wrong with Jace except for the fact that he's shuffled between homes alot and all he probably hears is screaming plus add in the fact he's probably ignored at Janelle's house. Then he sees his mom having 2 more kids that she has custody of but not him. He's seems like a sad little boy who is probably always confused.  I really feel bad for him.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, that made me so sad.  Why can't Leah have some healthy snacks ready.  And as for the school, can't somebody help her open up her food?  What is Leah packing anyway, one of those things all encased in heavy plastic?  I suspect she needs more help in school than just that though at this point.  You could see how week her legs were on the slide.
> 
> My take on the producer's question was that Leah did know that MD can cause breathing issues, but didn't want to say on camera.


Why wouldn't she want to say on camera??. Most people want to raise awareness to people who are unaware. Leah has a platform to do just his but instead she does effing lipstick tutorials.


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with Jace except for the fact that he's shuffled between homes alot and all he probably hears is screaming plus add in the fact he's probably ignored at Janelle's house. Then he sees his mom having 2 more kids that she has custody of but not him. He's seems like a sad little boy who is probably always confused.  I really feel bad for him.



On top of the constant arguing/screaming/cursing he hears day after day. My gut tells me David, is abusive and he see that too.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Why wouldn't she want to say on camera??. Most people want to raise awareness to people who are unaware. Leah has a platform to do just his but instead she does effing lipstick tutorials.



Leah is trailer park trash and as we can see, lazy with no common sense. Plenty of people come from trailer parks an are determined to make something of themselves by working hard and getting an education. Leah gets easy money handed to her on a silver platter and still is beyond stupid.


----------



## beekmanhill

I agree that Leah is lazy and disorganized, but every time she has spoken about MD, she has been knowledgeable.  Ali has a very rare type, in fact she might be the only one that has it (from what I read on the internet).  The specialist has been wrong about many of his predictions for her.  But it only make sense that if it interferes with muscle function, it will sooner or later interfere with breathing.  I think that question from the producer just hit Leah hard at the time realizing that yet another bad milestone might have been reached.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok. So when Kail posted about the pregnancy on her blog she says within 25 minutes there were comments. 

But when the camera panned to the comment it was from '2 months ago' 

MTV needs to do better


----------



## Sassys

Briana's mom is bitter at Luis, because her daughter has unprotected sex with men she just met . Uh, okay...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Leah looked like she could care less when Corey called.


----------



## Carson123

pursegrl12 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with Jace except for the fact that he's shuffled between homes alot and all he probably hears is screaming plus add in the fact he's probably ignored at Janelle's house. Then he sees his mom having 2 more kids that she has custody of but not him. He's seems like a sad little boy who is probably always confused.  I really feel bad for him.



I don't know - he seems to be at Barbara's the most, though that's probably not a good thing.  But look at the difference between him and Isaac - he's also shuffled and I'm sure Kail isn't worlds greatest mom. 

I also feel there's something wrong with Addy.  Wasn't Leah's pregnancy with her around the time of her drug problem? I guess it could be the difference between Corey and Jeremy, but I find something very odd/off about her too when compared to the twins.


----------



## mrskolar09

Supposedly Leah was prescribed pain pills after Addie's birth because she was having back pain.  But she also denies ever having abused them, so who knows if she's lying about when she began taking them too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Brianna has ZERO intention of getting her own place?  When she was sitting at the restaurant she spoke about having the baby and bring it home to Mom, Sister and Nova.  Like that house is already crowded.  It's gonna  bust at the seams now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> I also feel there's something wrong with Addy.  Wasn't Leah's pregnancy with her around the time of her drug problem? I guess it could be the difference between Corey and Jeremy, but I find something very odd/off about her too when compared to the twins.


There was one episode and I questioned Addy myself.  She seemed a little 'off' like you said.  Perhaps she has an attention disorder.  She seems very hyper, doesn't stay focused for long.  or it could just be she's a busy body little girl.


----------



## pursegrl12

I think Addy is just a little hyper..I have a 4 yr old and he's the same way. he just never stops.


----------



## mrskolar09

She also is probably a little lacking in the attention she wants.  With only one parent in the home with three kids, one of which having special needs, it must be difficult.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> She also is probably a little lacking in the attention she wants.  With only one parent in the home with three kids, one of which having special needs, it must be difficult.


Yeah, she gets upset when the twins go with Corey and she's stuck with Leah.  But she lights up when her Dad comes around.  She seems like a sweet kid


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Leah is a quitter, straight up. She's full of sh!t saying things like: "I can't sign up for classes now.. But I'll have more time with the girls." No Leah, you just didn't want to commit to the workload school brings. Be real. You're lazy.

David driving everyone, and turning his face away from the road so he can pacify Kaiser. Are you serious?!! Keep your eyes on the road at all times, you are driving children!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> David driving everyone, and turning his face away from the road so he can pacify Kaiser. Are you serious?!! Keep your eyes on the road at all times, you are driving children!!


that scared me!


----------



## Sassys

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Leah is a quitter, straight up. She's full of sh!t saying things like: "I can't sign up for classes now.. But I'll have more time with the girls." No Leah, you just didn't want to commit to the workload school brings. Be real. You're lazy.
> 
> David driving everyone, and turning his face away from the road so he can pacify Kaiser. Are you serious?!! Keep your eyes on the road at all times, you are driving children!!



Girls are in school all day, so how are you spending more time with them. That girl works my last nerve.


----------



## TC1

Kail & Jenelle are also terrible in the car, always holding their phones in hand on Facetime with no seat belts.


----------



## terebina786

Glitterandstuds said:


> Leah looked like she could care less when Corey called.



Right?? I thought the same thing too.  I'm not a mom but if anyone called me about a close family member or friend, let alone my child, my reaction would not be that slow.  Like she had to think for a minute if she should go.  Then she ran out with Addy and left her door open/unlocked.  She's really a piece of work.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Kail & Jenelle are also terrible in the car, always holding their phones in hand on Facetime with no seat belts.


Leah, too.  There were a few scenes last season, when she didn't need to be behind the wheel.


----------



## mrskolar09

I haven't watched any of this season yet, what happened that Corey called Leah?  Something with one of the girls?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna's baby daddy arrested
http://m.tmz.com/#!article/2017/08/25/teen-mom-3-star-ex-boyfriend-arrested-warrant-weed-citation/


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally caught up with the last eppy. 

Kale you are such a sorry sac of a human. You whined/pitched a hissy fit because you didn't get to tell your story?! B you've been followed by cameras for what 7-8 years don't give us this BS. All you are is a spoiled in mature brat who's been given a platform. Stop with all your Javi threats because you weren't faithful either get over yourself. She legitimately might die if she doesn't have some sort of drama where she  can play victim. You don't need to tell your story we already know it. Spreads your legs for any guy who gives you attention that's why you have 3 kids with 3 different guys, end of story.

Janelle watching Jace was sad. He looked bored and I'm shocked that they're letting him run in/out of the house with the other kids with no one watching any of them. Ugg! I know that they are in the middle of nowhere but still. I was also worried that Jace was going to flip the atv over with the kid on it. Looks like next week is another big blow out between Janelle and Barbara.

Brie and her looser ex add nothing to the show what so ever. I feel bad for Nova and now Stella to be around a group of bitter women. Nova looks bored AF when they get together. At least she gave up on her phoney adoption SL.

Poor Aubrey still struggling with having to share her mommy and daddy. I half think she wants to hold the ducks/chickens because she probably doesn't get to hold her brother much. Kind of like she wants to copy her mom always olding the baby, so she wants something to hold. 

Good god Leah such a hot mess. Her teacher is telling you your kid needs help and your in denial of it. Omg she told you that she can't even eat in the time given for lunch how do you expect her to learn if she's hungry? Also what the heck are you packing for lunch that she can't open it up? Maybe she needs one of those lunch boxes that are like a lunch tray. So everything can still be separated but pretty much easy access to when you open it. Was she stoned when Cory called? Because she showed zero emotion when he said that he was taking Ali to the hospital.


----------



## pixiejenna

Big shocker here Ryan and Mackenzie http://www.theashleysrealityroundup...get-the-scoop-on-where-their-marriage-stands/


----------



## TC1

Of course Mackenzie wants to be paid more and would ask MTV to pay for a vacation for her and her friends. She's not in it for the 15 minutes at ALLLLLLLL 
Meanwhile Ryan sending out dickpics on Tinder.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...of-her-vaginal-rejuvenation-procedure-w499733


----------



## TC1

OK..so Jenelle can't find time to go to the gym but she and David pack up and drive around to stalk Barbara and video tape her?. Man, this David guy is crazy.
If Leah can't load up the wheelchair into the back of that vehicle she's got..and needs a TV crew to help her...I would suggest getting a vehicle that would accommodate that and not make it so hard to load/unload, cause Ali won't use it as much if they have to do that everywhere they go!
Miranda looks like she's lost some weight to me...although it's been quite some time since she filmed.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I've often thought that about Leah.   When I see her in a group shot, I become aware of how tiny she is, and that wheelchair must be heavy.   I don't know how she hauls that wheelchair at all.  I think she could get a car with an automatic ramp that goes up and down, the kind they use in the senior care vans.    I feel so sorry for Addy; she's a smart kid.   You can see how upset Corey gets.  Miranda did look lovely.
David scares me.  I'm sure he has been abusive to Jase.  And who knows if his daughter, who is bigger than Jase, has also been at least mean and nasty.  I hope the judge asks Jase his preference and asks about David.  
So nice of Kail to lift the protective order on Javi.   She is such a controlling *****.  
Chelsea's baby is cute, that's all there is to say there.


----------



## mrskolar09

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...of-her-vaginal-rejuvenation-procedure-w499733



Ick.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok I don't condone drunk driving at all. But I sure hope that Janelle's judge hasn't seen a second of teen mom if she's going to use pictures and video of her harassing her mom. Also if she was really drunk driving why not call the police? 

Ita Leah needs a new car or modifications to her current car for the wheelchair. Ali isn't going to be able to actually use it outside of the house. My mom had a scooter and we had a foldable ramp to get it in/out of the trunk. We totally lucked out and it just fit the back of our station wagon. It wasn't easy at all but you do it a few times and you become a pro.

Tired of hearing Brie whine about her deadbeat ex. If you don't want to raise kids alone maybe you shouldn't be sleeping with loosers who don't take care of the kid they already have. #nosympathyfromme

Chelsea has baby fever because she has nothing else going on lol. Can't really complain she's the best of the binch.

Kale is such a snot with the whole protection order. Of course she drops it once we all know she's pregnant. Like I said before she only got it because she wanted to control what Javi can and can't say. Don't even pretend like you dropped it because of the kids.

Not surprised that Farrah is doing anything for money and attention.

Also saw that Amber' s new bf had a restraining order against him from his ex. Sounds like more of the same. Went from one creeper to another.[emoji46]


----------



## beekmanhill

Where does Amber pick up these creeps.  I thought she was maturing.   I wonder if she had to give Matt a financial settlement to go away.  If he had his name on the house, she probably did.


----------



## Megs

Catching up on the show now: 

I took Leah's phone call with Corey a bit differently - I saw it as her being in shock and scared. When the producer asked if breathing problems were a complication of the condition, I saw her not wanting to talk about it because it terrified her that it could be happening. Then again, I'm super sensitive to any sort of issues a kid has and how a mom would feel. I know Leah has had many issues, but this seems to be the best she's doing in many seasons. 

Kail - used to like her but I can't believe how much she's either changed or shown her true colors. I'm sure Javi is no saint, but the way she nonchalantly filed orders of protection against him is nuts to me. She's always the victim and the drama follows her, she's the common denominator. I can't get over how sweet Isaac is - he's such a caring kid!

Chelsea - watching her little family is light and easy. It's not the most entertaining, but that's a good thing! They don't have much drama and I think they really love their farm life and kids. 

Brianna - she and her mom and sister need to stop bad mouthing Nova's dad around Nova. It's not right and that child is going to have major issues because of this. They have no boundaries and just talk smack non stop. And her fake adoption story line was such BS and kinda infuriating. Luis seems like he'll be in and out of that kid's life as he sees fit and Brie knows what she's getting into and is choosing it. I wonder why they brought her back. 

Janelle - David scares me. He tries to play like he's super cool and laid back but I have this feeling he has a super aggressive streak (we see it some) and that's what Jace is afraid of. Janelle for all the talking she does about wanting Jace seems to neglect him quite a bit when he's around. He's just roaming around unattended.


----------



## beekmanhill

I thought the same of Leah's reaction to the emergency room call.


----------



## TC1

Brianna renting a house and hosting her own baby shower is very odd to me.
David has serious rage issues. Jenelle moaning about how she can't have Jace..then stops harping to yell at Kaiser. All they do is yell at each other and these kids.
Javi and Kail just love to go back and forth and bother each other.


----------



## pixiejenna

Brie is stupid AF. Renting a house for a baby shower while living in a apartment. Most apartments have a great room you can use for the day. She lives in a complex not a small building so they probably have one. Also tired of seeing her cry because she doesn't want to raise this kid alone. And tired of her bitter family bickering back and fourth over the same old ish.

Janelle seems borderline breakdown. She's so hell bent on pinning Jace against Barbra like she's been some sort of saint. I don't think she'll ever have custody of  him. David has serious anger management problems. I don't blame Barbra for not wanting Jace around him, coaxed or not. I don't know what the rules are where she lives but if a judge talks to him Janelle is effed. 

Javi using the same guy Kale used to serve him divorce papers to serve her child support papers is pure gold! Go Javi lol. I don't understand why  he's doing it since Lincoln lives with her. I feel  like this is his payback for her B.S. dpf(or whatever the order of protection was). I know he said he's concerned about the finances and his kid being provided for. Honestly I can't say I blame him 3 kids with 3 different men. She's pretty going to have more with other random guys. And at some point MTV money train will end. When that dose she will struggle to stay a float. 

I'm glad that Addies heart is ok and it looks just like asthma. Am I the only one who that it was odd that Cory didn't go along? I mean it's a big appointment for your kid with special needs, not some routine back to school check up. Also when I rewatched last week I was surprised how cr@ppy the ramp Leah has. I didn't really pay that close attention to it. We had a solid one but then I realized that she's probably not strong enough to fold it up and lift a good one. I to store in the trunk. She needs to get the proper modifications/lift. 

Chelsea is boring to watch but good for her. She's the most stable of the bunch and has her ish together.

I feel like the time line is way out of wack. Lincoln is  playing soccer and it's so cold that people are wearing long sleeves and coats and Aubrey has her last day at school. I know that they don't all live in the same place. And Janelle is having mother day drama no one celebrated it. And mother's day is pretty early for school to be out no?


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, Brianna and that shower made me crazy.   I suppose she has the MTV money and they needed a scene to film outside of that tiny apartment they have.   That sister of hers is so negative.  Does she ever do anything, or go anywhere. 
I think Javi is smart for getting child support on paper.  We know how volatile Kail is.   IT's a way to get some savings for Lincoln before the MTV money evaporates.   Javi probably doesn't need the money now, but it's good to have the arrangement on paper for the future especially with the new baby on the way.  Kail was so taken aback; she is supposed to be the only one who can run to the lawyer at the slightest annoyance.  Those kids really love Javi.   I almost hate to see a new kid introduced into the equation. 

That was the longest Mothers' Day for Jenelle in existence.   Who calls in the afternoon and asks if you want to see your kid.  Haha.   I despise David.  Did you see how angry he was while doing the lawn work; I wonder what he does when the camera is not on him.  He always has his anti Barbara diatribe rehearsed for the cameras; so does Jenelle.    I always can't help but think that he persuaded her to move to the boondocks so he could scream and holler at his leisure, with no chance of anyone calling the police.  

I think Leah has grown a lot this year.  Now watch we'll read about her with another deadbeat guy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so let me make sure I understand Brianna's stupidity - she's mad at Luis for not moving closer, but not doing anything on her own to find a place for her and her children, instead of living 10 deep in that tiny azz apartment???  At this point it doesn't matter where Luis lives, SHE will be the sole provider.  He will be in the picture as much as Devon


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> Brianna renting a house and hosting her own baby shower is very odd to me.
> David has serious rage issues. Jenelle moaning about how she can't have Jace..then stops harping to yell at Kaiser. All they do is yell at each other and these kids.
> Javi and Kail just love to go back and forth and bother each other.


 
THIS!!! 

She is going on and on about how much she wants Jace and Kaiser pops into the kitchen and places something on the counter and she goes off! She just wants to fight with her mom, I don't think it's really about Jace at all. 

And he def seems like such an angry angry mofo!


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> so let me make sure I understand Brianna's stupidity - she's mad at Luis for not moving closer, but not doing anything on her own to find a place for her and her children, instead of living 10 deep in that tiny azz apartment???  At this point it doesn't matter where Luis lives, SHE will be the sole provider.  He will be in the picture as much as Devon



Briana's stupidity in a nutshell - 16 and pregnant, had unprotected sex in her early 20s and surprised she got pregnant. This girl is a box of rocks, and there is no question there will he a third child and uninterested baby daddy in her future.


----------



## terebina786

All I got from this last ep is that Chelsea's mom has her nose pierced! Lol... I never noticed before.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't recall if we covered this. Janelle tested positive for weed and so did her baby girl Ensley! How the hell can she test positive for drugs and that's not a part or her story line on the show?! They where there when she had her so it's not like it's something that happened when they weren't filming.

https://www.inquisitr.com/4483658/j...r-drugs-at-birth-jenelle-investigated-by-cps/


----------



## mrskolar09

Wow.  She just keeps shooting herself in the foot.


----------



## Prufrock613

I want to pull out my hair watching B talk about L.  You COULD give the baby up for adoption, you are just hoping that he comes running back for you.  This Luis doesn't have 2 pennies to scrape together... where would he get the cojones to actually spend $ on something he didn't /doesn't care about?


----------



## Prufrock613

Briana's grandma looks more youthful than her own mother.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> I don't recall if we covered this. Janelle tested positive for weed and so did her baby girl Ensley! How the hell can she test positive for drugs and that's not a part or her story line on the show?! They where there when she had her so it's not like it's something that happened when they weren't filming.
> 
> https://www.inquisitr.com/4483658/j...r-drugs-at-birth-jenelle-investigated-by-cps/


this is what I hate about this show!  They are quick to show certain people doing things, but seem to protect others.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ll)]


DC-Cutie said:


> this is what I hate about this show!  They are quick to show certain people doing things, but seem to protect others.


It really pisses me off because they said that they aren't showing it because Jannel  will flip out so they are doing it to protect her. I don't give a F about Jannel's well being. I care about Ensley's well being more no baby should have drugs in their system when born. I don't understand how CPS closed the case so quickly on someone who has a known past with drugs, addiction & violence. I thought it was odd that they where filming and they didn't show her giving birth but after with the baby. Now I know why they probably filmed it and edited it all out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The producer for jenell's segments has zero backbone. Remember how she just allowed the driver to take Jace away last year without Barbara's permission.


----------



## Megs

DC-Cutie said:


> The producer for jenell's segments has zero backbone. Remember how she just allowed the driver to take Jace away last year without Barbara's permission.



That was and will forever be INSANE to me. She is his mother, but doesn't have legal rights to him.


----------



## SweetNavi

Prufrock613 said:


> Briana's grandma looks more youthful than her own mother.


Yeah but the Briana's mother has lupus


----------



## SweetNavi

pixiejenna said:


> Ll)]
> 
> It really pisses me off because they said that they aren't showing it because Jannel  will flip out so they are doing it to protect her. I don't give a F about Jannel's well being. I care about Ensley's well being more no baby should have drugs in their system when born. I don't understand how CPS closed the case so quickly on someone who has a known past with drugs, addiction & violence. I thought it was odd that they where filming and they didn't show her giving birth but after with the baby. Now I know why they probably filmed it and edited it all out.



I still don't understand how Jenelle can do so many things wrong, keep going to drugs and weed and doing other stupid things and still get away with it?!?


----------



## Prufrock613

SweetNavi said:


> Yeah but the Briana's mother has lupus


Whoops!  I had no idea, my bad.


----------



## nyshopaholic

My heart breaks for Kaiser if these allegations are true about David. And we've all seen Jenelle's mood swings.

*Teen Mom 2's Jenelle Evans Responds to Emergency Custody Filing By Nathan Griffith’s Mother*

_Teen Mom 2's _Jenelle Evans has once again found herself embroiled in a dispute with one of her children’s grandmothers — and this time, it’s not her mom, Barbara Evans.

According to legal documents submitted on September 1 and obtained by RadarOnline, Doris Davidson — the mother of Evans’ ex Nathan Griffith — has filed for emergency temporary custody of Evans’ and Griffith’s 3-year-old son, Kaiser.

The documents claim that Evans’ 9-month-old daughter, Ensley Eason, tested positive for marijuana at the time of her birth in January 2017. Davidson claims that DSS investigated and found that both Evans and her fiancé, David Eason — with whom she shares Ensley — had marijuana in their system.

Davidson also claimed that she has seen unusual bruises and marks on Kaiser on “several occasions” and alleged that Eason has used “inappropriate and excessive discipline” on her grandson, which included spanking the child with harsh force. In the documents, it was stated that Kaiser told his grandmother, “Nana, David punched me,” making motions of being hit in the face.

The documents also allege that Evans, 25, has harassed Davidson with nasty text messages and the reality TV star has “sporadic mood swings where she screams and curses.”

Evans — who has bitterly battled with her mom, Barbara, over custody of her oldest son, Jace — released a statement to E! News in which she stated, “Our lawyers are talking today. Doris made accusations but I can tell you that Barbara has a lot to do with them … Doris threw her own son under the bus by admitting that he has pending felonies and possibly on drugs. Her emergency filing was against me and Nathan Both … I can tell you that they are allegations, mostly driven by my mom. Our lawyers are working out a new agreement."

Davidson has asked a judge to test Evans’ hair follicles for drugs and also force her to undergo a psychological evaluation.

The _Read Between the Lines: From the Diary of a Teen Mom_ author exclusively revealed to_ Us Weekly_ that her mother won’t be attending her September 23 wedding to Eason due to their ongoing battle over Jace. “I can't forgive someone that's just not going to give me back my son, so, and it's still going on. It hasn't been resolved,” she told _Us_ in August. “And if I had custody of him now maybe I would have invited her, but I'm not at the moment.”

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...o-emergency-custody-filing-by-exs-mom-w502119


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's going to get all of the children taken from her


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> she's going to get all of the children taken from her



Let's hope!!!!! if those allegations are true of David abusing Kaiser then for sure she will get him and Ensley taken away and will never get Jace back. Her and David are a real piece of work and for sure he made her buy that house in the middle of nowhere for a reason!!!


----------



## SweetNavi

Prufrock613 said:


> Whoops!  I had no idea, my bad.


no problem ofcourse, they said it in I think the first episode of this season or the special episode with briana that aired before this season, I only remembered that it was mentioned because I have lupus too otherwise I would probably have forgotten it.


----------



## SweetNavi

pursegrl12 said:


> Let's hope!!!!! if those allegations are true of David abusing Kaiser then for sure she will get him and Ensley taken away and will never get Jace back. Her and David are a real piece of work and for sure he made her buy that house in the middle of nowhere for a reason!!!



I wouldn't be surprised if she gets pregnant again really soon


----------



## beekmanhill

I had read that she came to an agreement with Barbara that Jase would have a regular visitation schedule with Barbara, but Barbara would have primary custody. I guess that happened before these latest allegations.  Hope the judge talked to Jase.  I wouldn't want to be around David.  You are just sitting waiting for him to explode.

There have been many references on the show to Janelle smoking weed.  I think Barbara has mentioned it several times.   She's said that Janelle sleeps all day and smokes weed and kids play unsupervised.  I believe her.  

Just can't take Brianna.  What was Luis going to film with the big camera setup.  Her sister is one negative influence, but she can be funny.  

Can't take Kail either.  She turns on a dime with respect to her decisions.  Javi and Jo must do everything her way.  Oh, yeah, she's not going to have this trouble with Chris, because he is going to be regular with support and I guess not going to want any visitation, uh huh.   She wants to decide on the fly where Isaac will spend the night based on Kail's schedule.   No wonder Isaac feels unstable.  He is shifted among three homes on a whim.   

I still think that Leah is trying harder and doing well, although watching the kids eat junk food in the car is not too encouraging.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I had read that she came to an agreement with Barbara that Jase would have a regular visitation schedule with Barbara, but Barbara would have primary custody. I guess that happened before these latest allegations.  Hope the judge talked to Jase.  I wouldn't want to be around David.  You are just sitting waiting for him to explode.
> 
> There have been many references on the show to Janelle smoking weed.  I think Barbara has mentioned it several times.   She's said that Janelle sleeps all day and smokes weed and kids play unsupervised.  I believe her.
> 
> Just can't take Brianna.  What was Luis going to film with the big camera setup.  Her sister is one negative influence, but she can be funny.
> 
> Can't take Kail either.  She turns on a dime with respect to her decisions.  Javi and Jo must do everything her way.  Oh, yeah, she's not going to have this trouble with Chris, because he is going to be regular with support and I guess not going to want any visitation, uh huh.   She wants to decide on the fly where Isaac will spend the night based on Kail's schedule.   No wonder Isaac feels unstable.  He is shifted among three homes on a whim.
> 
> *I still think that Leah is trying harder *and doing well, although watching the kids eat junk food in the car is not too encouraging.



Dropping gout of school when you do nothing at all all day IMO, is not trying harder.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Dropping gout of school when you do nothing at all all day IMO, is not trying harder.



Well with three kids and Addy's appointments, I always thought that was an unrealistic goal to look good for the audience.  Leah isn't really the academic type.   Have never seen her with a book.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Well with three kids and Addy's appointments, I always thought that was an unrealistic goal to look good for the audience.  Leah isn't really the academic type.   Have never seen her with a book.



Doc appointments aren't every day and millions of women do it on their own with 3 kids, plus school and a full time job. Leah is just down right lazy. I watch my friend deal with a disabled baby, full time job, school, no support from her child's father, MTA delays - Leah gets not a drop of sympathy from me. IMO, she is a joke.


----------



## TC1

Janelle's lawyer said that if they couldn't get custody..they would ask for a regular visitation schedule (which they should have worked out years ago) these people just insist on making their lawyers rich. Jace needs stability. It's clear he's struggling as it is in school let alone the constant baiting by each side for who he wants to live with.
By the looks of next weeks episode. Barb keeps custody.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugh first why the hell did brie have to pretend that she's with Luis? Why did he show up with a camera when he knows she's filming for MTV and why dose he care that her ex is there?

I'm glad that Addie is going to get the help she needs. I don't understand why it took her so long to get the help she needs. I also don't understand why Leah is acting like she's "fighting" to get her help you went to a  basic meeting.

Kale is a sorry sack I'd be really pissed if she brought her kids to my class and they're acting up and interrupting class. Not everyone gets a free ride because of a MTV paycheck some of us actually pay our way through school. Especially when Javier could have picked them up but she just wanted cause drama with him. She's trying to make him look cray cray and it's not working lol. 

It was sad to hear Aubrey talk about visiting Adam who sleeps the whole time.  I didn't catch the name of who's always there when she visits, is that his GF?


----------



## mcb100

I  have gone back to pursue college for the past year and a half, and I just want to say that I think it is very disrespectful to bring your kids to class and then they are acting up. I know attendance is important, but if they are acting up--please just get up and leave with them, it is too disrupting for others. I just had a classmate who asked the teacher if she could bring her daughter to class for the day and the teacher agreed, the daughter was very well behaved and had a coloring book--that is okay, but what Kail did was entirely different and I'm not too sure that she even asked the professor for permission.


----------



## TC1

mcb100 said:


> I  have gone back to pursue college for the past year and a half, and I just want to say that I think it is very disrespectful to bring your kids to class and then they are acting up. I know attendance is important, but if they are acting up--please just get up and leave with them, it is too disrupting for others. I just had a classmate who asked the teacher if she could bring her daughter to class for the day and the teacher agreed, the daughter was very well behaved and had a coloring book--that is okay, but what Kail did was entirely different and I'm not too sure that she even asked the professor for permission.


It's Kail's world though..and everyone else is just living in it. She's a disrespectful, entitled, snarky b*tch


----------



## pixiejenna

Farrah keeping it klassy. #notapornstar 

https://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/...s-down-and-masturbates-on-live-stream-gets-s/


----------



## Megs

beekmanhill said:


> Well with three kids and Addy's appointments, I always thought that was an unrealistic goal to look good for the audience.  Leah isn't really the academic type.   Have never seen her with a book.



That's what I think too. It seems like she has a lot of time in the car and dr appts etc are really time consuming. Even just making sure everything is ok track is hard! And I don't see her as the academic type either so that would make it harder for her. 



Sassys said:


> Doc appointments aren't every day and millions of women do it on their own with 3 kids, plus school and a full time job. Leah is just down right lazy. I watch my friend deal with a disabled baby, full time job, school, no support from her child's father, MTA delays - Leah gets not a drop of sympathy from me. IMO, she is a joke.



That's a lot for your friend to handle! My hat's off to her. Our daughter has had health problems since she was 2 months old (she's almost 10 months now) and it's been really hard to keep up with life/work. We have dr appts for her every other week, physical therapy weekly, and I usually have to get bloodwork for her every other week as well. Handling that and getting all the doctors to have all the info is hard!! 

I do think many women are such warriors - they are able to push through and I'm sure later in life wonder how they got it all done! 

I do think Leah is doing better and maybe it's good for her just to know where her strengths lie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I sympathize with leah and cory, because I cannot imagine what it would be like to have a child with a disability.  Leah just has piss poor time management skills and lack of drive.  She can't stick to anything.  Plenty of women have multiple children doing what they have to do - working and going to school.  WITHOUT support from the fathers.  Leah has support and MTV money.  
She's just lazy


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> That's what I think too. It seems like she has a lot of time in the car and dr appts etc are really time consuming. Even just making sure everything is ok track is hard! And I don't see her as the academic type either so that would make it harder for her.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot for your friend to handle! My hat's off to her. Our daughter has had health problems since she was 2 months old (she's almost 10 months now) and it's been really hard to keep up with life/work. We have dr appts for her every other week, physical therapy weekly, and I usually have to get bloodwork for her every other week as well. Handling that and getting all the doctors to have all the info is hard!!
> 
> I do think many women are such warriors - they are able to push through and I'm sure later in life wonder how they got it all done!
> 
> I do think Leah is doing better and maybe it's good for her just to know where her strengths lie.



Hats off to you too! I have so much respect for women who do it all alone and do it with a disabled child.

When I look at Leah's lazy a$$ and watch my friend struggle with a 2yr old who can't walk, sit up, still drinks from a bottle and has never talked (not even baby talk), I am infuriated that Leah has the nerve to want a reward/props/applause for doing nothing all day and going to school for a whole month.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got an instant headache as soon as I heard Leah talking about dating.  Didn't have time for school or a job, but has time to make a profile and go on dates.  Right on ya lazy bum!

Chelsea's little family is cute.  I'm glad she speaks to Aubree very straight forward and has done away with that baby voice.

Brianna still a mess.  She had the NERVE to say 'whats wrong with these guys', when she should be asking "what's wrong with me continuing to make bad choices".  Nova is a really pretty little girl, I hope that some day she forms a relationship with her deadbeat (she really lights up around him) and not get so jaded by her mother, sister and grandmother.

Kail finally getting a taste of her own medicine.  I don't blame Jo one bit for going after 50/50.

Jenelle must have lost her mind if she thought the judge was going to give Jace to her.  Jace seemed happy when Barbara told him he would be staying with her, but you could see the disappoinment in his face when she told him his schedule for staying with Jenelle.  His smile was slowly turning into a frown.


----------



## TC1

Jo doesn't have a job and wants his son 50/50 to spend more time with him and give him stability..which Kail doesn't. She's always dropping them off here & there, running around late to things..that's without this new baby. Jo should be able to have more time. Kail is just worried that she'll get less $$ from Jo if he has more time.
"MOM of 3 and a degree" 
Not without Teen Mom money that's for damn sure.
ETA None of them have jobs. Pathetic.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jo has to protect the future.  Kail took off with Isaac when Javi was assigned to the base in Delaware.   She didn't much care what Jo thought.   So what is now stopping her from taking off with Chris after baby is born.  Jo needs things in writing.  

I thought Leah's "date" was an attempt at a storyline. It was very awkward though.  A professional actor would have done better.


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> Jo has to protect the future.  Kail took off with Isaac when Javi was assigned to the base in Delaware.   She didn't much care what Jo thought.   So what is now stopping her from taking off with Chris after baby is born.  Jo needs things in writing.
> 
> I thought Leah's "date" was an attempt at a storyline. It was very awkward though.  A professional actor would have done better.



That bumble guy totally wanted a second date to start cashing in on MTV $$$


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Jenelle is not only extra, but delusional 
Good on Joe for doing what's right for Isaac 
It was so sad when Aubree talked about Adam not giving her attention. He is missing out on her growing up, and kids do it so fast..
Leah's "date" made me uncomfortable,  and I wasn't even there   and yea, that dude is itching to get on the MTV money train!


----------



## beekmanhill

Jenelle is delusional.  She sees this (for the camera) as a win and the first step towards full custody.
I was sorry David got any time with Jase.  But I'm glad they've changed the crazy arrangements they were making, where do we meet, no I'm not driving that far, etc, etc, etc.     
OMG, I just read that Jenelle and David are getting married this weekend.   Too bad.  I hope Jenelle has created some tax exempt college accounts for Jase that David cannot touch.


----------



## pixiejenna

I caught up and omg. Janelle is legitimately cray cray, she finally agreed to mediation and thinks she's on her way to getting custody. The fake act her and David make isn't fooling anyone if anything it's just showing us the potential David has to go flying off the handle over nothing. The only good thing is she actually spent time with him instead of sleeping all day like normal. I don't know if it's true but I read somewhere that Janelle called off the wedding at the rehearsal dinner, but I also saw things saying that she's happily married.

Kail acting like she deserves a reward for finishing school. I especially appreciated how the teacher asked the class to come up with ideas for her and they're like thanks but no thanks I'm not giving her my ideas for free. I'm glad that Joe is going for 50/50 he should have it. Kail is pissed because if it's granted and it most likely will be is because she doesn't have control over the situation. For some crazy reason Joe has let her do whatever the hell she wants probably because he didn't want to deal with her drama. But now with baby #3 by daddy #3 he realizes how much this is effing his kid up. Heck he moved to another state to stay by him, most in that situation wouldn't have even let their kid leave the state. 

I thought it was weird that Chelsea would watch the footage of Ryan and MacKenzie driving to the wedding when he was high. At least they had a normal common sense reaction to it, wtf why not pull over. I didn't know that Adam can't drive Aubrey around his parents have to pick her up. It really sounds like Ryan 2.0 dose Adam still live at home too? I don't know why her friend wanted botox but found it hilarious that Chelsea's dad dose it. "Going to the dentist yall" I can't knock him though, he's the only one with a real job.

Brie I'm SO sick and tired of hearing you whine about your deadbeat daddy's "what's wrong with them" nonsense. Girl what the eff is wrong with you keep getting knocked up by loosers that don't stick around. If you don't want to be in this situation you need to be a lot more selective. Stop blaming them for being stupid when your just as stupid as they are and are equally to blame for where you are in life. Let's be real if it weren't for the MTV paychecks I can pretty much guarantee that Luis would even be talking to you period. I also think that's why Novas dad popped up after 6 years of being away. Oh you're filming again I guess I'll come around again so I can get paid for doing nothing.

I don't think that Leah should be letting her girls look at the guys she's checking out on Bumble. I don't care if she dates and honestly I think it's really because she doesn't have much of a story line for her. But the girls shouldn't be swiping threw bumble or any other dating apps. I felt bad for her youngest girl, she cries so much when Cory picks up the twins because she never sees her dad. I can't knock him for working but when  he's talking to his friend it just sounded like he doesn't really make any sort of effort to actually spend time with her. It came off as I don't want to live there because there's nothing for me to do there the night life is where I'm at now. So he is using work as his excuse to get away from them and do his own thing. It's sad that his parents where taking his daughter on vacation, I feel like the grandparents do more work than the actual parents. Then he try to come in like he's the hero because he surprised his kid, not buying it.


----------



## beekmanhill

It was rather obvious that the class disliked Kail when they had no suggestions at all for her.    I think Kail thinks she'll be an anchor in some major market.  Jo better get that custody and visitation agreement down pat, Javi too.   As Kail said, there are no jobs for her in the area she is living.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## pursegrl12

divorce and/or another pregnancy within a year......


----------



## Bentley1

Kaiser is a cutie...that's all I got.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jace is cute


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't see Barbara, I'm shocked!


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I don't see Barbara, I'm shocked!



She did not go.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm kinda not surprised that Barbara is not there, they've all made it pretty clear during this season that Janelle & Barbara's relationship is over and David & Barbara almost come to blows each time they're around each other.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was kidding, didn't expect to see Barbara.


----------



## mcb100

I wish janelle would stop trying to feed her kid lines on national television. Chelsea kind of does the same thing sometimes even though i like her. "David doesnt scare you right? You love us?" She only asks her kid all that so that we all think what she wants us to think. LOL


----------



## Bentley1

mcb100 said:


> I wish janelle would stop trying to feed her kid lines on national television. Chelsea kind of does the same thing sometimes even though i like her. "David doesnt scare you right? You love us?" She only asks her kid all that so that we all think what she wants us to think. LOL


I hateee when they do that, it's painfully obvious. The poor kids always look so awkward and barely squeak out the answer they know the mother wants to hear.


----------



## pixiejenna

pursegrl12 said:


> divorce and/or another pregnancy within a year......


I vote for both. She'll get knocked up and then file for divorce when pregnant. I also foresee a order for protection added into the mix.


Bentley1 said:


> I hateee when they do that, it's painfully obvious. The poor kids always look so awkward and barely squeak out the answer they know the mother wants to hear.


ITA the poor kids are being manipulated on national TV. Just because you make them say it doesn't make it true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Luis is going to live with Brianna, Nova, Mom and sis for the first week after the birth???  where will he sleep, in the hallway?


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> So Luis is going to live with Brianna, Nova, Mom and sis for the first week after the birth???  where will he sleep, in the hallway?



[emoji23]


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> So Luis is going to live with Brianna, Nova, Mom and sis for the first week after the birth???  where will he sleep, in the hallway?



or the storage closet


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> So Luis is going to live with Brianna, Nova, Mom and sis for the first week after the birth???  where will he sleep, in the hallway?



LOL


----------



## beekmanhill

Luis in the storage room and Leah a motivational speaker.  I cannot deal with them anymore.


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> Luis in the storage room and Leah a motivational speaker.  I cannot deal with them anymore.



Watching Leah speak in front of that group was painful. 

And Kail facetiming her friend while driving, with her 2 boys in the backseat was infuriating. She was looking at the phone more than the road.


----------



## TC1

The way Luis is waffling about actually getting a job and wanting to get back together with Brianna is making it painfully clear he wants to get on the MTV bankroll full time.
Leah is a tool. Motivational speaking at a lipstick meeting in the cellar of some building...please. She could hardly string 2 words together. She can't motivate herself to get an education or a job....sooooo


----------



## pursegrl12

Carson123 said:


> *Watching Leah speak in front of that group was painful. *
> 
> And Kail facetiming her friend while driving, with her 2 boys in the backseat was infuriating. She was looking at the phone more than the road.



I couldn't even look at the tv when that scene came on!!! I was so embarrased for her!!!


----------



## Bentley1

TC1 said:


> The way Luis is waffling about actually getting a job and wanting to get back together with Brianna is making it painfully clear he wants to get on the MTV bankroll full time.
> Leah is a tool. Motivational speaking at a lipstick meeting in the cellar of some building...please. She could hardly string 2 words together. She can't motivate herself to get an education or a job....sooooo


Yes x 1000 about Luis. He might as well have just come out and said "I want to get back together so I can be on MTV." The only reason he agreed to stay with them is bc he knew MTV would be there heavily documenting the first weeks of the baby's life.  

Leah and her "motivational speaking" is probably the most cringeworthy of her 101 career choices. She can't even speak proper English.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Leah couldn't motivate me to get half of a piece a gum, let alone a lipstick.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

When Brianna went: "what's wrong with these men?!" I wanted to shake her: YOU are what's wrong. You choose these piece of sh!t men, and then complain about it!! (Slap) Stop it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> When Brianna went: "what's wrong with these men?!" I wanted to shake her: YOU are what's wrong. You choose these piece of sh!t men, and then complain about it!! (Slap) Stop it!


Brianna is the common denominator.. the weakest link


----------



## pixiejenna

And the rumors beginhttp://okmagazine.com/photos/jenelle-evans-pregnant-baby-four-photo-rumor-david-eason/


----------



## beekmanhill

The MTV gravy train better keep rollin.


----------



## pursegrl12

pixiejenna said:


> And the rumors beginhttp://okmagazine.com/photos/jenelle-evans-pregnant-baby-four-photo-rumor-david-eason/



I called it!!!!!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

David always seems to get what he wants (that is, if the rumor is true).


----------



## mrskolar09

I haven't watched any of this season (nor of the last OG season lol, I'm so behind) but I haven't missed it much.  I keep up through what y'all post and it just seems like the 'reality' is basically farce.  
I remember one of the very first seasons when they struggled for money and iirc, Farrah even lost money on a scam selling her car.  These girls are so insulated from the realities of being a teen mom it's not funny.


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> I haven't watched any of this season (nor of the last OG season lol, I'm so behind) but I haven't missed it much.  I keep up through what y'all post and it just seems like the 'reality' is basically farce.
> I remember one of the very first seasons when they struggled for money and iirc, Farrah even lost money on a scam selling her car.  These girls are so insulated from the realities of being a teen mom it's not funny.



OH, I remember that. Farrah was so full of herself being independent and all, not needing her parents.  Then she bought a car from some scam artist, and had to go to Mommy to be bailed out.  She forgets all this now.


----------



## k5ml3k

Oh my goodness...a few episodes behind and just now watching the episode after the baby shower. I wish we could vote out people in this show. Man, Brianna...why did they even bother bringing her in? I know drama sells but stupid drama is hard to watch. Cmon...you and your family complain about how terrible Luis is, blah blah blah...did they ever ask, how stupid are you Brianna? Why do you keep getting pregnant by dead beat losers?? So you and your family can have something to be angry about? What an exhausting and wasteful life they live...so angry all the time and not doing a damn thing to change it. I vote her out. Well, her and Janelle. I would vote out Kail too but I like her kids...they're cute.


----------



## Sassys

*7 weeks to decide and 8 to make it official!' Teen Mom 2's Kailyn Lowry finally reveals her son's name is Lux Russell... two months after his birth
Dailymail.com





*


----------



## DC-Cutie

yep, the best thing about Kail - her children


----------



## pursegrl12

Lux?? I can't.. trying to be fancy with the name...stop. Just stop kail


----------



## Prufrock613

pursegrl12 said:


> Lux?? I can't.. trying to be fancy with the name...stop. Just stop kail


BTW, what is Daddy's name? (Chris?, I'm new to this show).


----------



## Sassys

Home sick today and I damn near choked on my drink when Janelle said Olive Garden was catering her wedding.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Home sick today and I damn near choked on my drink when Janelle said Olive Garden was catering her wedding.


I legit died!!!!!!!! even david was like huh?  she was dead serious..."and like breadsticks and like fettuccine alfredo with chicken.....like dude, it'll be awesome"


----------



## pursegrl12

.....


----------



## DiorT

I just adore Lincoln.  
How many times is Janelle going to say she is an "outside of the box" bride? 
Leah and her motivational speeches make me cringe, I legit fast forwarded her scenes.  
Chelsea farted and that is her story line?


----------



## Sassys

pursegrl12 said:


> I legit died!!!!!!!! even david was like huh?  she was dead serious..."and like breadsticks and like fettuccine alfredo with chicken.....like dude, it'll be awesome"



Yes she was dead serious like she was talking about Wolfgang Puck was catering.  I had to rewind because I thought maybe I took to much cold meds.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Leah has got to stop doing these talks. Just stop.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Aubree playing with her little brother was sooooo cute 
What's with Kailyn's hoochie dress for graduation? One wrong move and everyone could see everything..
Jenelle and the Olive Garden


----------



## pixiejenna

Oy kale and her cheer squad just as delusional as she is. If it wasn't for teen mom you wouldn't have went to college let a lone finish. Also acting like she deserves to get a job right a way because she's on teen mom, rolls eyes.  Dressing like a hoe for graduation priceless.  

Chelsea basically has no SL at this point and I'm happy for her. She has her sh!t together and is the only one really enjoying life.

Leah a public speaking event is called  a speech and if you don't even know what it's called you shouldn't be giving one, the saddest part is she's basically telling her life story and she's struggling to do it. It was funny to see those women thee with note pads not a single one taking notes lol.

Brie needs to cut Luis loose. Go to a lawyer and get child support set up asap. Girl don't even waste your time and effort on this sorry sack of flesh and fur. Get your sh!t in order to protect your child's best interest. Stop living in the land of denial that Luis is going to do  180 and all of a sudden get his ish  together and take care of you and your kid.

I don't understand why someone who doesn't work needs to travel as much as Janelle dose. Going to NYC to go dress shopping with your rent a friends, double eye rolls. Dior hit the nail on the head with her delusional "outside the box bride" comments. How high was she when she decided to have olive garden "cater" her wedding? She really is out for Barbara this season and it's kind of sad. Maybe if you didn't fcuk up so much in the first few years of Jaces life your mom wouldn't have custody of him. Planning a big wedding as trashy as it is when Jace is with you so you can keep your mom away from the wedding is so freaking petty. Not that I'd expect her to grow up, just exhausting to watch.


----------



## k5ml3k

DiorT said:


> I just adore Lincoln.
> How many times is Janelle going to say she is an "outside of the box" bride?
> Leah and her motivational speeches make me cringe, I legit fast forwarded her scenes.
> Chelsea farted and that is her story line?



Lincoln is SO cute! You’re my best friend [emoji23] I love it! 

Janelle is stupid lol

Hahaha I muted it while she did her motivation speech or when she was talking about it with her friend 

Hahaha I guess so! Love how she was trying to hide it [emoji23]


----------



## k5ml3k

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Aubree playing with her little brother was sooooo cute
> What's with Kailyn's hoochie dress for graduation? One wrong move and everyone could see everything..
> Jenelle and the Olive Garden



Omg her dress for graduation! When she was walking out of the house to go to the ceremony [emoji33] WTH?!


----------



## beekmanhill

I actually turned off my recording when Kail was leaving the house.  THAT DRESS!  Just couldn't deal with her self congratulations.  Poor Kail having to start at the bottom of her profession after 9 years of Teen Mom and all that experience with scripts.  So a masters degree will launch her into an anchor job in a main market?   Maybe try for an intern gig in  Wilmington first.  

And Leah and the speech, OY.  I hope the wish she wrote down was for MTV to keep renewing her year after year after year because she has no other means of support.  

Chelsea, cute but I've had enough.

I've been FF'ing Brianna for a few weeks, nothing new there.  

As for Jenelle, sometimes you just can't take low class out of the person.


----------



## mrskolar09

Kailyn really thinks she's going to get an anchor job fresh from college?!   (Still haven't watched yet, sorry)

I remember a few seasons back when they filmed her doing some kind of presentation for school where she was acting as an anchor or some presenter type of thing, and she was AWFUL.  The professor kept telling her to smile because she was utterly robotic and devoid of all personality.   
Ugh, she honestly is so unlikable that I can't see anyone wanting to hire her.  

As for Jenelle's wedding, I'm absolutely basic so the Olive Garden sounds good to me haha.  Although it seems a bit messy for wedding food.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I actually turned off my recording when Kail was leaving the house.  THAT DRESS!  Just couldn't deal with her self congratulations.  Poor Kail having to start at the bottom of her profession after 9 years of Teen Mom and all that experience with scripts.  So a masters degree will launch her into an anchor job in a main market?   Maybe try for an intern gig in  Wilmington first.
> 
> And Leah and the speech, OY.  I hope the wish she wrote down was for MTV to keep renewing her year after year after year because she has no other means of support.
> 
> Chelsea, cute but I've had enough.
> 
> I've been FF'ing Brianna for a few weeks, nothing new there.
> 
> *As for Jenelle, sometimes you just can't take low class out of the person*.


----------



## mrskolar09

I just saw a mini video of Kailyn getting ready for her graduation, and I didn't open it but glanced at it for a couple seconds without sound... all I could think was how distracting her lip fillers are.


----------



## beekmanhill

mrskolar09 said:


> Kailyn really thinks she's going to get an anchor job fresh from college?!   (Still haven't watched yet, sorry)
> 
> I remember a few seasons back when they filmed her doing some kind of presentation for school where she was acting as an anchor or some presenter type of thing, and she was AWFUL.  The professor kept telling her to smile because she was utterly robotic and devoid of all personality.
> Ugh, she honestly is so unlikable that I can't see anyone wanting to hire her.
> 
> As for Jenelle's wedding, I'm absolutely basic so the Olive Garden sounds good to me haha.  Although it seems a bit messy for wedding food.



She seemed to think it "wasn't fair" that she should have to start at the bottom at a TV station with all her MTV experience.  Don't exactly know what job she is going after, but in previous seasons she mentioned anchoring in a big market.   HAHA.


----------



## pixiejenna

How dare kale have to work for a anchor position she should totally start at the top because she's a star baby! 

Also to be fair kale is robotic and devoid devoid of a personality so of course her mock presentation was awful. If she wanted to do well maybe she should have tried acting as her major. Then maybe she could learn to act likable. Some how even if she did she'd preform about as well as a dead fish like Kimbo.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, Kylie is rich and can afford nannies to look after her child when she doesn't want to or wants to hangout with her friends. Highly doubt Kylie will ever relate to you Kait SMH

*'When your friends can't relate, they stop coming around': Teen Mom star Kailyn Lowry warns 'pregnant' Kylie Jenner that having a baby at such a young age may destroy her social life*

*Kailyn, now 25, gave her take on 20-year-old Kylie's reported pregnancy in an interview earlier this week*
*The Teen Mom star, who now has three sons aged seven years, three years and two months old, became a mom aged 17*
*'I was still in high school so no one really could relate to my situation,' she said. 'I think maybe there's a similarity there with Kylie'*
*She warned the reality star and make-up mogul that 'your social life definitely changes because you can't always go out when your friends want to go out'*
*But she mused that Kylie, who in June became the youngest person to make the Forbes 100 list, might have an easier time because she can afford help*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-Kylie-Jenner-s-pregnancy.html#ixzz4ukLly6Zb


----------



## Bentley1

This trash bag is comparing herself to Kylie? How delusional, Kylie will be just fine and I doubt all her clinger ons are going anywhere. 

Kailyn on the other hand, I'd run away from her too, can't say I blame her "friends."


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> And Leah and the speech, OY.  I hope the wish she wrote down was for MTV to keep renewing her year after year after year because she has no other means of support.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

First Kale Kylie doesn't go to school, second Kylie has a bajillion more dollars than you do so she'll have nannies and be able to go out whenever she wants, third  Kylie is not a teen,  also unlike you Kale she actually works(which is why she has a bajillion more dollars than you). God I never thought the day come when I would actually defend Kylie. Kale must be drinking the kool-aid to think she has any place to give advice.  Also why would she comment on how having kids affects your social life. B you have 3 kids with 3 different guys so you can't be whining about how much your socal life was affected because clearly your getting around just fine. If  anything most would probably think that your social life needs to slow down too many kids with too many men.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> How dare kale have to work for a anchor position she should totally start at the top because she's a star baby!
> 
> Also to be fair kale is robotic and devoid devoid of a personality so of course her mock presentation was awful. If she wanted to do well maybe she should have tried acting as her major. Then maybe she could learn to act likable. Some how even if she did she'd preform about as well as a dead fish like Kimbo.



And whether fair or not, anchors tend to not have sleeves of tattoos, nor are they overweight.  Just a fact of life.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> And whether fair or not, anchors tend to not have sleeves of tattoos, nor are they overweight.  Just a fact of life.


They also have the ability to speak well, maintain composure, and usually have squeaky clean professional images none of which Kale is capable of lol. I honestly don't know where she got the idea that she'd actually be capable of doing the job. It's like she came up with this idea just so she can say she has a dream.


----------



## mcb100

^Right? There are some job positions that are just going to be harder to do if you have ever been on Teen Mom before, and Kail has just picked the main one. All of her dirty laundry is on camera, all of her screaming and fighting and instability and now someone is going to hire her with her past and her image to be the face on a news station. I'm just saying with news anchors, people have to have either a blank or a positive opinion of you when you start to go on air, like a blank slate. People are very opinionated about the Teen Mom girls, and a lot of them aren't positive opinions--we have seen her whole personal life before. With that kind of job, they don't just hire you--they hire your past, your background, and your image in society and hers hasn't been painted with rainbows exactly which wouldn't be bad if we didn't all know everything about it.

I have seen quite a few articles a while back about news anchors who said the wrong thing and immediately got fired (once a girl i believe was defending ********** views on air, and I can think of like 2 other girls who said the wrong thing & got canned), so I doubt that they would give someone a chance to be on air who already has not the brightest past that is all laid out on television for viewers to watch. It's a picky industry and I think she should have picked something else with her background.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kale isn t up to date with current events enough to have an opinion on them lol. Again another qualification. . . I don't think that she's even qualified enough to host TRL on MTV(heard it's coming back).


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Kale isn t up to date with current events enough to have an opinion on them lol. Again another qualification. . . I don't think that she's even qualified enough to host TRL on MTV(heard it's coming back).



Agree. Doubt if she can even pronounce all the names or point them out on a map.  I don't exactly know what a master's degree will do for her except give her another storyline.


----------



## Bentley1

The masters degree will only give her bragging rights, it's all for show.


----------



## TC1

Her storyline will just be the same "poor me" juggling 3 kids while going to school. Her getting a masters degree will just delay her from getting a job..and she wants the cameras to follow her around so she can pay for that lifestyle.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> Her storyline will just be the same "poor me" juggling 3 kids while going to school. Her getting a masters degree will just delay her from getting a job..and she wants the cameras to follow her around so she can pay for that lifestyle.



And then eventually get pregnant by daddy #4


----------



## Sassys

just saw a commercial for Olive Garden catering


----------



## Sassys

Leah doing her friend's make up SMH and using those cheap $2 make-up brushes SMH. But this chick once someone to buy make-up from her SMH


----------



## DC-Cutie

ELF brushes are cheap and they're good brushes.. meanwhile MAC brushes are about as crappy as they come with shedding and loose ferruls


----------



## TC1

Sucked into watching the "Being Vee" special. Vee wanting the have a career in the make-up industry....yet at dinner with her friend her face is 3 times darker than her body.
Now Jo wants to be a house flipper?? 
Last week I watched the "Being Nathan" special. He was a total as*hole, not surprising.


----------



## pixiejenna

Is everyone doing a special? I saw the one with Nathan on demand but I didn't watch it. I don't think I watched the season he was on but based on who he had a kid with I don't have high expectations for him.


----------



## mcb100

I watched Being Nathan and was shocked....he doesn't cover up his jerkiness for the camera. He flat out admitted that he is seriously seeing a girl in one state and that they are together, then he told us how much he loves this girl yet he is going to go to a hotel with a different girl to get to know her. Even his parents were kind of dumb founded, like, why would you go and do that? He goes out of his way to say on camera that his girlfriend can't find out that he's going to see a new girl....as if she won't watch the show?

He also comes across as very self absorbed. Even when he finally has Keiser inside of his house, instead of planning something with him or spending time with him he goes off to do body building or party or other things.

I also LOVED the fact when he sat side chick down the morning after the hotel, and he explained to her all of the charges that he has on him for allegedly choking his ex and other charges and her whole face just dropped and she wanted nothing to do him, after he told her he might be in prison for several years.

I know Janelle has her issues, but I don't know what she even saw in this dude at one point, SHM.....freaking out and screaming at his mom because she wasn't shaving his back in the correct direction. Dude's got some serious issues & maybe in jail he will humble up for a bit.


----------



## laurineg1

Did anyone see poor Kaiser's face when David ran after him and was screaming at him?  Someone needs to investigate that situation..you can just tell by his face he's very afraid of David...Kailyn is so mean to Javi...doesn't even want him to sit for one second...I wish he would just tell her off and get it over with....Chelsea's storyline is too boring now...a mom bringing her baby for his shots...I think this whole show needs to fade off soon.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna needs to stop telling Luis to get his crap together!  she really needs to get her's together


----------



## pursegrl12

Yeah, it's obvious David is verbally and probably physically abusive...jace doesn't like him, kaiser is scared of him and janelle just defends him. You could tell by Janelle's face on last nights episode that that something was not right about their fight when David told  MTV to leave...I hope cps investigates. It's so obvious that David is trouble.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not like this is shocking baby daddy #3 doesn't want to acknowledge his kid. I don't want to shock any of you but grass is green! And this was her "really good friend" [emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38]


----------



## pursegrl12

and now she's on to her future baby daddy #4 ........

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/kailyn-lowry-new-boyfriend-dionisio-cephas-143937


----------



## DC-Cutie

that cooch has some miles on it!  DAMN!


----------



## beekmanhill

pursegrl12 said:


> Yeah, it's obvious David is verbally and probably physically abusive...jace doesn't like him, kaiser is scared of him and janelle just defends him. You could tell by Janelle's face on last nights episode that that something was not right about their fight when David told  MTV to leave...I hope cps investigates. It's so obvious that David is trouble.



David scares me.  That day that he wouldn't allow photographs and then the next day denying the fight was worrisome.  You could tell he was seething when MTV challenged him on it the next day, but didn't want to show his really angry face to the camera.  Wonder what he is like in private.  Kaiser hates him and Jase hates him but now they have weekend custody every other week.  I hope the therapist gets the info out of Jase.  

He probably resents Kaiser and Jace because they are not his.  Here he is living off the fat of the MTV land, doesn't even work.  

Felt sorry for Leah's twins too.  Did you see the junk food in the car?  Why do they always have to eat in cars?  Leah's motivational speaking shouldn't take up too much time, haha.

Brianna and Chelsea serve up nothing anymore.  Brianna should go to court and get a child support agreement and be done with it. 

As for Kail, at least the kids seem to adore her.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Jenelle, you seriously couldn't get someone to watch your kids for a bit while you took your photos? Really? I mean.. And David. I just can't anymore with him. How awkward was that visit with the MTV lady the day after he threatened to call the police on her and the photographer, for coming over like THEY asked?! WTF?!!!

Bri.. why are you even surprised baby daddy (I don't care or remember what his name is) can't be bothered to stick around? Don't you see he only wants the MTV coins? He is a jerk, no doubt, but he is the jerk you picked and settled for. And mama and sister are such bitter women, talking sh!t in front of Nova at all times. Both kids are gonna need some much therapy.

Leah needs to stop trying to be "motivational" to strangers, and start motivating her daughters to not turn out like her. Pay attention to your kids, spend time with them, and maybe they will start acting right. Also, stop feeding them junk. They need real food, not frigging beef jerky!


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG Janelle and David are seriously scary. I can't imagine what it's like to film them and not intervene. The way they acted like nothing happened when they had a huge fight was disgusting. Janelle tried to divert it "oh look at my jellyfish" and David putting on his sunglasses indoors to hide how pissed he was. That is some straight up B.S. then making the producer be your photographer. Listening to Kaiser scream that he's hungry and watch David yank him around like a rag doll when he was looking at the camera. For whatever beef  going on between Janelle and Barbra poor Jace really didn't want to be there and then next week he says that he dosen't want them to get married makes me sad. I know that neither Janelle or Barbra are perfect, it legitimately feels like Jaces comments are his truth. I hate to see kids on meds and watching Barbara hand over anxiety meds to Janelle ugh. His recent bouts of acting out are clearly tied to David in his life. 

I can't even with Kale oh poor me I might not be able to go on vacation because I might have to go to court crap. First wtf do you need a vacation from its not like you work. I honestly am disappointed that Javi dropped the child support case.  He doesn't need the money but he should securing his kids future since kale can't keep her legs shut. MTV won't be around forever and when it dose end kale will absolutely drag him to court for child support in a heat beat to cover the basics before actually getting a job.

Brie seemed pretty lax on taking Stella to the hospital. **** if my kids hands and feet are turning blue I'm rushing them to the hospital asap. I half wonder if she was waiting for MTV cameras to go. I don't even have kid's but I'm not lollygaging around the house. I don't care  if I don't have anyone to watch my kids they can come with and family can meet us at the hospital to take them hone and babysit. And if she didn't feel up to driving dial 911 and a ambulance can take you while a medical professional can start treating her even if all they could do is give her oxygen. 

Chelsea was boring as usual. I can't believe that this is the 3rd time she's planning her wedding. Her wedding planner must hate her lol. I honestly thought that they were already married and they where just doing a reception. I honestly don't think she'll be able to change Aubreys last name as easily as would like. I can see Adam putting up a big stink about it.


----------



## TC1

Jenelle has to send the producers away one day because David is ranting. The next day she's barking "Kristen, press this button" to take her engagement pics  Neither she nor David know how to treat anyone. Poor Kaiser screaming was awful..while David just snaps at him constantly. What the heck does Nathan think when he watches these episodes?. Damn..


----------



## DC-Cutie

I understand the producers are supposed to not interfere with the lives of their subject, but Jenelle's producer has NO backbone.
She let them drive off with Jace and didn't want to call the police.  Now she's basically watching abuse (for sure mental and my guess maybe some physical, because David is hotheaded) and sitting there like a lump on a log.  There are children involved, that alone would be enough to make me call authorities.
I suspect all of her children will be taken away and she will only have her self to blame.  if she she was single and chose to stay, so be it.  but she is the mother of 3 children and subjecting them to such an environment isn't good.  Yet she sits and yells at Barbara all damn day about not having Jace.  Jace wants no parts of David and the feeling seems mutual.  Jace is in a better place with Babs.


----------



## Sassys

My heart breaks for Jace, Kaiser and the baby. I unfortunately don't see good things happening in Jace's future. I cringe what will become of him, when he gets to the peer pressure age. I can see David, duking it out with Jace when he becomes a teenager, if David is still around.


----------



## Bentley1

David needs to be held accountable, (JAIL, anger management classes, therapy)  for the abuse he's subjecting these children to! Where is CPS!!?? 

How can they force Jace to go over there when he has flat out said he's scared of David and that he's mean to him? 
Kaiser is abused right in front of our eyes, where is Nathan?? How can he let another man treat his child like that? I'm having a hard time watching Janelle's scenes bc of David and the abuse we know is going on. Imagine when the cameras aren't around!


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> David needs to be held accountable, (JAIL, anger management classes, therapy)  for the abuse he's subjecting these children to! Where is CPS!!??
> 
> How can they force Jace to go over there when he has flat out said he's scared of David and that he's mean to him?
> Kaiser is abused right in front of our eyes, where is Nathan?? How can he let another man treat his child like that? I'm having a hard time watching Janelle's scenes bc of David and the abuse we know is going on. Imagine when the cameras aren't around!



I know producers are not suppose to get involved, but come on, these are children. Enough is enough.


----------



## pursegrl12

the way he manhandles kaiser right in front of the cameras makes you really wonder what he does behind closed doors!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> I know producers are not suppose to get involved, but come on, these are children. Enough is enough.


Exactly! It's one thing not to get involved with all the adults fighting all the time, fine. But these kids are in constant danger around David. He's scary and needs to be stopped.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wasn’t CPS called recently on one of the children and removed from the home?


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> Wasn’t CPS called recently on one of the children and removed from the home?


CPS was involved with Janelle but non of the kids where taken. Both she and ensley tested positive for pot when she was b orn. Kaisers grandma(Nathan's mom)then tried to file for custody of him not sure if it's still pending or if it was dropped. MTV hid the investigation from the show. That's why we didn't see her give birth/in the hospital. They only showed enesly after they brought her  home "because it happened so fast" lol.


----------



## Bentley1

MTV tip toeing around Janelle like she's some shot caller. Put her on blast, why are they concealing such huge news, who cares if it sets her and crazy David off. They're not going anywhere, they're living high off the hog thanks to MTV. 

It made my blood boil to see her take the same photo over & over, straight out ignoring Kaiser,while the poor child is screaming & crying he wants to be fed & she admits that he needed a nap. Then how David snatched him up like an old rag just bc he's being a typical curious toddler & wanting to see the camera everyone was surrounding. 

Get your butt inside, feed your child and put him down for nap! She is such trash.


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't get why MTV kowtows to any of these people.  What would Jenelle do without MTV, welfare?  Does she realize that all the other opportunities will dry up.  David would have to work.   Jenelle probably brings in the viewers, but she has no options.  Would anyone producer buy a reality show "Janelle and her Family."


----------



## pixiejenna

Without MTV money Janelle would have been in jail and possibly a stint or two in rehab. She'd be the warning photos before she was a junkie and then the progression every time she gets a new mug shot and the last pic would truly be horrifying.


----------



## pukasonqo

i am trying to get over the fact they called the poor kid “kaiser”, what is next, “fuhrer”?


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> i am trying to get over the fact they called the poor kid “kaiser”, what is next, “fuhrer”?


Jenelle hardly understands English let alone any German or what either of those words mean. She's an idiot. She probably watched The Usual Suspects and thought it sounded cool.


----------



## mcb100

I feel like Janelle and David are desperate to make it seem like they are this happy family when they really fight all of the time. They are legit stupid to text a producer that they are screaming and fighting then deny everything the next day....as if we'd believe that.

It just seriously showed in that scene that the relationship is unhealthy...probably constant arguing and then acting like nothing happened the next day.


----------



## Bentley1

They were stupid enough to think that the producers would edit out and not air those scenes of them receiving all those texts from Janelle and David while they were fighting. They protect them in so many other ways so the next day they totally assumed that fight wouldn't make the show and they, mostly David, were shocked the producer brought it up and so they played stupid and attempted to pretend the fight never took place. 

Well, yep, they aired the scene and I'm glad they did. They should air more of how disgusting these two really are and the abuse those kids suffer through in that crazy household. Get CPS in there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m m feeling kind of iffy about Chelsea hyphenating Aubree’s name.  I think it’s an idea she put into Aubree’s head. 

Most states to do a name change requires consent of both parents. So this could get interesting.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I’m m feeling kind of iffy about Chelsea hyphenating Aubree’s name.  I think it’s an idea she put into Aubree’s head.
> 
> Most states to do a name change requires consent of both parents. So this could get interesting.


Chelsea's storyline has been down right boring without Adam the loser running around town dodging the cameras  so this could spice things up.
Brianna's mom sure has a lot to say to Luis. Maybe she should have been using some of those harsh words raising her deadbeat daughters.(IMO)


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> Chelsea's storyline has been down right boring without Adam the loser running around town dodging the cameras  so this could spice things up.
> Brianna's mom sure has a lot to say to Luis. Maybe she should have been using some of those harsh words raising her deadbeat daughters.(IMO)



I don't blame Luis for never wanting to be there. He walks in and gets a barrage of crazy, angry women yelling at him.  All three of them have major issues, and it's sad but both of Brianna's daughters will as well.


----------



## Sassys

I don’t know how I feel about Briana’s sister saying “we never catch a break”.


----------



## rubycat

I haven’t watched this in a while, does Jenelle still have custody of Kaiser?


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> I don’t know how I feel about Briana’s sister saying “we never catch a break”.



I think they caught a huge break, the MTV money.  They are dull as dirt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Chelsea's storyline has been down right boring without Adam the loser running around town dodging the cameras  so this could spice things up.
> Brianna's mom sure has a lot to say to Luis. Maybe she should have been using some of those harsh words raising her deadbeat daughters.(IMO)





Carson123 said:


> I don't blame Luis for never wanting to be there. He walks in and gets a barrage of crazy, angry women yelling at him.  All three of them have major issues, and it's sad but both of Brianna's daughters will as well.



I look at them as a cycle.. They all seem like members of the Man Hater club, with the mother being the founder.  She's got a lot to say to Luis, but makes it seem like Brianna has no part in the making of that baby.  We all knew that Luis wasn't going to be part of the baby's life.  As Judge Judy would say "you chose him!"
On another another note, when Brianna was walking around in her booty shorts, you could see how deformed her Dr Miami BBL was.  It's awful!


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I think they caught a huge break, the MTV money.  They are dull as dirt.



Exactly! I feel horrible her baby is sick (breaks my heart), BUT if your dumb a$$ had learned your lesson the first time, you wouldn't have to deal with Luis or a sick baby. Now, I don't know if MTV came calling after she got pregnant the second time, but if not then I really don't feel bad for her. You are getting more money than some 2 income household family makes, to just sit around all day in that cluttered apartment. That right there is your "break". Use common sense and make the most out of it - get an education so you can get a real career, before the money is gone.

So does Nova have her own room and Briana sleep in the livingroom? When she was folding clothes I finally saw a bedroom, but when we see them in the livingroom, you can only see an exit door and a closed bedroom door. I've never seen two bedroom doors.

I also don't think mom and sister live there. When Briana was telling her mother Luis left in the middle of the night, her mother would have known that if she lived there as well.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Exactly! I feel horrible her baby is sick (breaks my heart), BUT if your dumb a$$ had learned your lesson the first time, you wouldn't have to deal with Luis or a sick baby. Now, I don't know if MTV came calling after she got pregnant the second time, but if not then I really don't feel bad for her. You are getting more money than some 2 income household family makes, to just sit around all day in that cluttered apartment. That right there is your "break". Use common sense and make the most out of it - get an education so you can get a real career, before the money is gone.
> 
> So does Nova have her own room and Briana sleep in the livingroom? When she was folding clothes I finally saw a bedroom, but when we see them in the livingroom, you can only see an exit door and a closed bedroom door. I've never seen two bedroom doors.
> 
> I also don't think mom and sister live there. When Briana was telling her mother Luis left in the middle of the night, her mother would have known that if she lived there as well.


When Luis left in the middle of the night..Brianna went into her moms room to tell her (she was in bed on her ipad) then Brittany came out in the living room and they all started bashing Luis and woke Nova up too.


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> I don’t know how I feel about Briana’s sister saying “we never catch a break”.



Same. You are a person who makes poor decisions and doesn't learn from their mistakes. Now you're making money off it. Sounds like a great break to me. 

Give it another season or 2, and Brianna will be driving a luxury car with an LV bag just like the other girls.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> When Luis left in the middle of the night..Brianna went into her moms room to tell her (she was in bed on her ipad) then Brittany came out in the living room and they all started bashing Luis and woke Nova up too.



Oh okay, I missed that part. must have left the room.


----------



## DC-Cutie

When she says ‘we never catch a break’, said, Brianna seems to never catch condoms or birthbcontrol, but y’all ain’t speaking on that!


----------



## Sassys

Carson123 said:


> Same. *You are a person who makes poor decisions and doesn't learn from their mistakes. Now you're making money off it. Sounds like a great break to me. *
> 
> Give it another season or 2, and Brianna will be driving a luxury car with an LV bag just like the other girls.



Exactly! I'm old school. Teen pregnancy is nothing to be praised for and you sure as hell should not be getting money for it. That's just my opinion. Like I said, I am old school and in my family, teen pregnancy is a huge no no, that you should be punished for. This is also why I am always shocked when these girls have baby showers. That would never go down in my family. We are not giving you gifts for your bad behavior - yes its for the baby, but my family would have said, "since you think you are grown having babies as a child, figure out how to get clothes, food and pampers for the baby".

My Dad was the president of the PTA and had a girl removed from my school when I was 14yrs old. He was NOT about to have a teen mom around his child's school.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that's a bit harsh.  If it was a public school, I didn't think a PTA had any authority over getting someone removed because they were pregnant...  The parents shouldn't have allowed it.


----------



## pursegrl12

Right, I loved the "when can we catch a break" comment...your whole life is a break!!!! All you do is sit around the apartment *****ing about your sisters baby daddies...no job, no responsibilities....sounds like a nice break to me!!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugh more of the same. Janelle fighting with Barbra over Jaces meds. "If it was me he'd be seeing a psychologist before taking meds" B.S. Janelle if you had him he'd be in foster care lol. Also pretty much any doctor can write a scrip for adhd meds, so his pcp can do this. Maybe if she didn't smoke away her brain cells shed kn ow this.

I have zero sympathy for kale and her pregnancy woes. I still don't understand why she needed to go on vacation, she doesn't work. She pretty much asked for trouble traveling out of the country away from your doctor's and hospital. She pretty much went on vacation because she can.

Bri whining about Luis again. It sucks that her daughter has a heart defect. But like Sassy said if she took accountability for her actions and learned from the past she wouldn't be in this predicament. I also don't blame Luis for not spending more time there all she dose is bash him or  let her family bash him. Again she clearly played no part in this right?!? I think that she found  in out she's pregnant and called up MTV. She probably already knew that Luis was messing around on her and she thought having him on the show would shame him into stop cheating on her. 

Leah actually spent some time with her kids for a change. 

Chelsea still riding the name change SL.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was really annoyed at Kail going to another country at 35 weeks pregnant.  Of course she knew if anything happened, MTV would handle the problem.   Sure enough, MTV got her a doc and got her to a hospital.  Then Kail realized oh she didn't really want to have her baby in another country.   Spoiled brats, all of them.  
Jase was so excited to give Jenelle away, NOT.   Can't they figure out that the chaos he lives through contributes or even causes his ADHD?   Why do I see juvenile hall in his future?


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> that's a bit harsh.  If it was a public school, I didn't think a PTA had any authority over getting someone removed because they were pregnant...  The parents shouldn't have allowed it.



Yes it was harsh, but she was indeed removed. Parents agreed and voted her out


----------



## DC-Cutie

voting a child out of school.  ridiculous.  the lengths some people will go to will never cease to amaze me


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I was really annoyed at Kail going to another country at 35 weeks pregnant.  Of course she knew if anything happened, MTV would handle the problem.   Sure enough, MTV got her a doc and got her to a hospital.  Then Kail realized oh she didn't really want to have her baby in another country.   Spoiled brats, all of them.
> Jase was so excited to give Jenelle away, NOT.   Can't they figure out that the chaos he lives through contributes or even causes his ADHD?   Why do I see juvenile hall in his future?



I was shocked you can fly that late in your pregnancy. I thought 28 weeks was the cutoff.


----------



## Sassys

Word on the streets is Janelle is pregnant again.


----------



## TC1

Yes, why not bring a 4th child into your messy life..paid for by a "reality" TV show


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that Jenelle was on a rant saying she's going to leave the show because they are editing her and David to look like they have tension. Bahahahhhahahahahhab


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Just read on TMZ that Jenelle was on a rant saying she's going to leave the show because they are editing her and David to look like they have tension. Bahahahhhahahahahhab


Bye Felicia!

Her azz ain’t going nowhere!  Giving up free money to do nothing all day.


----------



## DD101

I don't know what they paid these teen moms to stay on the show, but they are enabling at this point. If MTV really wanted to be responsible and educate young girls.....they would have you on for one season. If you were a fan favorite, then maybe every year they could check in on you and do a special for a nominal fee......or a payment that would be held only towards the child's education. These teen moms got fat and happy off the MTV paycheck and realized quickly that having another baby could garner them more money. 

That said, I believe Janelle would get pregnant again, David wants to control her - keep her pregnant and earning (so he doesn't have to work - and keep the story line going). She's stupid enough to go along with it. I cannot stand to hear Janelle and Barbara fight, I hate the sound of their voices. Their nastiness is getting to me.

Kail - she's so very obnoxious. She's a totally different person now. I do love Issac though! But Kail knows the formula too.....have another baby - keep the story line going......

Chelsea - Her husband Cole seems a bit odd to me. Can't put my finger on it. But if it all works out for her, and I hope it does, then she needs to live a nice life off TV. Her scenes are boring. But now she's talking about having another baby - sure, her days are numbered unless she hooks another story line!

Brianna - Her mother and sister are so bitter and nasty, they are The Bitter Bunch!. They look like they sit on that couch all day long and ***** - poor Nova has to hear it all, she will become just like them. Brianna just strikes me as such a dumb ass. I really hate that in people. But her mother and sister are doing their best to chase Luis away for good (not that it would take that much work anyway, he's not interested in his baby, they the MTV money).

And the one from W. Va (can't remember her name) - This  was a good episode for her, spending time with her girls.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Yes, why not bring a 4th child into your messy life..paid for by a "reality" TV show


right!  Teen Mom is like the new 'welfare', but much better paying


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> that's a bit harsh.  If it was a public school, I didn't think a PTA had any authority over getting someone removed because they were pregnant...  The parents shouldn't have allowed it.



Agreed. I went to an all girls catholic school and remember 1 student pregnant at 15. The school was supportive and know first hand her walking around pregnant didn't encourage the others to follow in her footsteps.  If anything, I think she was a walking billboard for safe sex.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching the Teen Mom meltdown special has me cracking up!  Like I knew Jenelle had a lot of boyfriends, but I totally forgot about Greg.  Then remember when she ran down the car after Kiefer.  
I also think MTV was being lowkey shady showing ALL of Kail's cheating


----------



## Megs

Coming in to say how dumb Kail is. She's 35 weeks pregnant and traveling to a different country?! Are you kidding me. And she did exactly what one poster above said, she knew she shouldn't be traveling but also knew MTV would be there to take care of her if needed. That type of entitlement drives me insane!


----------



## Sassys

Megs said:


> Coming in to say how dumb Kail is. She's 35 weeks pregnant and traveling to a different country?! Are you kidding me. And she did exactly what one poster above said, she knew she shouldn't be traveling but also knew MTV would be there to take care of her if needed. That type of entitlement drives me insane!



I'm shocked the airline let her fly without a medical note and that her doctor allowed it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Airlines don't require a doctors/medical note.  You're flying at your own risk.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> Coming in to say how dumb Kail is. She's 35 weeks pregnant and traveling to a different country?! Are you kidding me. And she did exactly what one poster above said, she knew she shouldn't be traveling but also knew MTV would be there to take care of her if needed. That type of entitlement drives me insane!


she went to the US Virgin Islands, not another country...  just for clarity.  But I get what you're saying.  She should have been home just chilling out and cleaning her dirty house, preparing for the new baby.


----------



## coronita

If you follow the crazydaysandnights blog, this blind item was revealed today. I'm a bit confused about the inclusion of Kailyn, but I guess it's just to show that Javi is her ex.

Apparently this Teen Mom former significant other was seeing three women simultaneously. At least one of them is on the show too. He told all three of them he wanted to get them pregnant. One refused and one couldn't get pregnant after a few months of trying. He dumped them both and is focused on the third. It would be quite the shocker if they ended up together and if she gets pregnant.

_Javi Marroquin/Briana DeJesus/Kailyn Lowry_


----------



## buzzytoes

coronita said:


> If you follow the crazydaysandnights blog, this blind item was revealed today. I'm a bit confused about the inclusion of Kailyn, but I guess it's just to show that Javi is her ex.
> 
> Apparently this Teen Mom former significant other was seeing three women simultaneously. At least one of them is on the show too. He told all three of them he wanted to get them pregnant. One refused and one couldn't get pregnant after a few months of trying. He dumped them both and is focused on the third. It would be quite the shocker if they ended up together and if she gets pregnant.
> 
> _Javi Marroquin/Briana DeJesus/Kailyn Lowry_



I wonder where Briana falls into that since she is now pregnant on this season?? The one who tried and couldn’t, so she found someone else? [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Bentley1

Was there not a new episode this week?


----------



## coronita

buzzytoes said:


> I wonder where Briana falls into that since she is now pregnant on this season?? The one who tried and couldn’t, so she found someone else? [emoji848][emoji848]


This was posted on October 16th of this year and revealed a week later (yesterday). Sorry, should have included the date. So if it was posted last week, I wonder if he's trying to have a baby now, not according to the timeline of the season.


----------



## buzzytoes

coronita said:


> This was posted on October 16th of this year and revealed a week later (yesterday). Sorry, should have included the date. So if it was posted last week, I wonder if he's trying to have a baby now, not according to the timeline of the season.



Ohhh I assumed it had been posted months ago and just revealed. These kids have issues!!


----------



## TC1

Brianna has been posting pics of her and Javi together on her IG.


----------



## pursegrl12

I would die if he got Briana pregnant


----------



## pixiejenna

I'll try not to be jelly of Farrahs God given talent.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] http://thestir.cafemom.com/tv/208124/farrah_abraham_god_given_gift

Also I saw pics of Kale at Disney world with Lux. Forgot she must have needed a vacation from working so hard.


----------



## Sassys

'We are dating': Javi Marroquin confirms relationship with Teen Mom 2 star Briana DeJesus... after splitting with her cast mate Kailyn Lowry

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elationship-Briana-DeJesus.html#ixzz4wXSyYyjs 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> 'We are dating': Javi Marroquin confirms relationship with Teen Mom 2 star Briana DeJesus... after splitting with her cast mate Kailyn Lowry
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elationship-Briana-DeJesus.html#ixzz4wXSyYyjs
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



what cluster **** this show is.......javi will be babdy daddy #3!!!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was watching the Teen Mom special, looking back at all the reunions and I can only come to this conclusion = Randy thinks Adam is just horrible.  BUT Chelsea and him continued hooking up for a long time after Aubree was born, even after he started dating the other babymomma!   He even insinuated they weren't using protection.
Chelsea looked mortified when Adam brought the subject up!  lol


----------



## pixiejenna

pursegrl12 said:


> what cluster **** this show is.......javi will be babdy daddy #3!!!!!


At least baby daddy #3 has a job.[emoji14]


And as a added bonus he'll piss off kale even more. I can see him sipping all the tea.


----------



## k5ml3k

Oh my goodness...just saw the episode where David completely denied having a fight with Janelle the day before. Uhhhh psycho...I mean people fight. Its not crazy but the fact that he tried to hide it like that just makes you think. And how Janelle almost cowering on the corner with the baby. She needs to wise up and dump this guy before its too late...if not for her, for her kids. Sad.

And Brianna...I don't understand. It's great and all that your family is supportive of your dumb decisions and back you up but maybe they should rethink their advices. Instead of saying, oh you're doing a great job being a stinking single mom AGAIN, maybe tell her...hey, maybe next time use a condom. Just a thought...maybe try to be more proactive on not getting pregnant instead of continuing to tell her that these guys are the problem. Man these girls really gets me...just so stupid. 

I'll take Aubrey's boring storyline any day over these other girls...just one stupid decision after another and no one seems to care enough to stop them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so Brianna complete the child support paperwork but never turned it in and seemed to laugh about it...  real smart


----------



## Bentley1

Brianna is the epitome of a DUMB girl. Her mom is even more dumb for raising such a POS, loser daughter.
Who thinks it's a good idea to go out partying and lay down (maybe they stood, who knows) without protection. Meanwhile, you have another kid at home that you conceived in the same idiotic way. These type of girls/women disgust me to no end.
Then their excuse is "I didn't think I could get pregnant bc of xyz." How about an STD!?
Then to sit around crying, acting like the victim. Bye! Close your legs next time or use a condom!


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Brianna is the epitome of a DUMB girl. Her mom is even more dumb for raising such a POS, loser daughter.
> Who thinks it's a good idea to go out partying and lay down (maybe they stood, who knows) without protection. Meanwhile, you have another kid at home that you conceived in the same idiotic way. These type of girls/women disgust me to no end.
> Then their excuse is "I didn't think I could get pregnant bc of xyz." How about an STD!?
> Then to sit around crying, acting like the victim. Bye! Close your legs next time or use a condom!



Preach!


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Preach!


I had to get it off my chest


----------



## TC1

Farrah is claiming that she's been fired from Teen Mom OG for being an adult entertainer. Girl.....you think??. You can't keep up with the lies saying you were assaulted and a tape was released without your consent then make a career out of it. Selling time slots online for people to watch you do "backdoor Teen Mom" live on a webcam is probably not what the show had in mind.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Farrah is claiming that she's been fired from Teen Mom OG for being an adult entertainer. Girl.....you think??. You can't keep up with the lies saying you were assaulted and a tape was released without your consent then make a career out of it. Selling time slots online for people to watch you do "backdoor Teen Mom" live on a webcam is probably not what the show had in mind.


she's whining about being fired but threatens to quit every season...  Can't have it both ways.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> Farrah is claiming that she's been fired from Teen Mom OG for being an adult entertainer. Girl.....you think??. You can't keep up with the lies saying you were assaulted and a tape was released without your consent then make a career out of it. Selling time slots online for people to watch you do "backdoor Teen Mom" live on a webcam is probably not what the show had in mind.



Oh please let it be true!!!!! I'm so sick of that girl and her creepy daughter (sorry, but that little girl gives me chills every time I see her, no child has ever made me feel that way.)


----------



## Bentley1

I saw the previews for the new season and Farrah was in there. Guess she was fired after this season wrapped? We can only hope


----------



## TC1

Bentley1 said:


> I saw the previews for the new season and Farrah was in there. Guess she was fired after this season wrapped? We can only hope


It was on UsWeekly site, EOnline and People so I'm really hoping it's true.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brianna is dumb!  First of all, why didn't she have backup money for the registration OR tell Devon ahead of time!  He seemed caught of guard with the information.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> Brianna is dumb!  First of all, why didn't she have backup money for the registration OR tell Devon ahead of time!  He seemed caught of guard with the information.



Also how does the school not take cash? I rarely have a $5 in my wallet let alone over $200.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Brianna is dumb!  First of all, why didn't she have backup money for the registration OR tell Devon ahead of time!  He seemed caught of guard with the information.



right, the school gives you that information in advance of the registration sign ups....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can Brianna not travel alone?  Does she have to bring her get-along gang with her EVERYWHERE?


----------



## Sassys

Get along gang LMBAO


----------



## Sassys

Teen Mom star Amber Portwood 'expecting second child with boyfriend Andrew Glennon'

http://people.com/tv/amber-portwood-expecting-second-child/


----------



## pursegrl12

Carson123 said:


> Also how does the school not take cash? I rarely have a $5 in my wallet let alone over $200.



he was going to put it on a credit card!!!! I can't......he had $60 on him, these kids have no freakin' clue how much **** costs these days!!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> Teen Mom star Amber Portwood 'expecting second child with boyfriend Andrew Glennon'
> 
> http://people.com/tv/amber-portwood-expecting-second-child/



OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

chile.... these girls can say they have perfected TWO things - laying on their backs and popping out babies


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> chile.... these girls can say they have perfected TWO things - laying on their backs and popping out babies


#newseason #newbaby #gettingpaid


----------



## DC-Cutie

I bet Gary is already doing a background check via Google, like he did with Matt!  lol


----------



## pursegrl12

...


----------



## coronita

Sassys said:


> Teen Mom star Amber Portwood 'expecting second child with boyfriend Andrew Glennon'
> 
> http://people.com/tv/amber-portwood-expecting-second-child/



I'm so behind, I was like Andrew, I thought it was creepy Matt?


----------



## coronita

Here's another blind item revealed on crazy days and nights. I wouldn't mind having her be my VM message either!

* Blind Items Revealed #5 *
October 21, 2017

You want to know who was a super fun drunk this weekend? The mother of a Teen Mom. She loves her red wine. Apparently she only drinks red wine now and as long as her daughter is not around is a joy. She loves to have fun. Oh how I would love for her to record the voicemail message on my phone.

_Jenelle Evans' mother Barbara/Babs_


----------



## Bentley1

I have no idea who Andrew is either, I thought she was still living w Matt.
So is she off her meds, bc her reason for not getting pregnant w Matt was that her meds could cause problems w the fetus.


----------



## Sassys

These girls need to be like Menudo, once you reach a certain age, you need to be off the show. Amber is 27 now and do we seriously really care enough to watch her or the others anymore?  They are now just pathetic adults who had kids while they were kids. Not sure if I can handle another season of:

Cait and Tyler - sitting on the couch watching Nova run around naked and eat pizza
Farrah - Scream at anyone that breaths and her creepy child
Amber - calling Leah BooBoo and yelling at Gary
Maci - sit at home making t-shirts and Ryan stoned.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow she's almost 30, yeah it's time to kick rocks. The show is TEEN moms not almost 30 year olds with the mentality of a teen. 
No wonder the OG show is so boring.


----------



## Sassys

House hunting! Teen Mom star Kailyn Lowry cradles baby son Lux as she checks out $2.3 million home in ripped jeans and black tank top

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-house-hunting-newborn-son.html#ixzz4xO8vmA7F


----------



## MKB0925

Sassys said:


> House hunting! Teen Mom star Kailyn Lowry cradles baby son Lux as she checks out $2.3 million home in ripped jeans and black tank top
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-house-hunting-newborn-son.html#ixzz4xO8vmA7F



Ugh...look at this pics..that 2nd one is awful?


----------



## Carson123

That baby though [emoji51]


----------



## Bentley1

She's got it like that? 2.3 mil on a house all off teen mom?
The rest of them are living in pretty basic homes in cities where home prices are pretty low. Where's she getting all this money?


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Teen Mom star Amber Portwood 'expecting second child with boyfriend Andrew Glennon'
> 
> http://people.com/tv/amber-portwood-expecting-second-child/



At least it isn't Matt.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think that she's got 2.3 mil  saved up. I think she's house shopping like Ty and Kate did because she has the idea of living in Cali. Are they filming perfect excuse to go on another vacay and "house shop".


----------



## jmaemonte

More legal issues for Adam Lind. Teen Mom 2 star Chelsea Houska's baby daddy found himself in trouble with the law again after he was arrested on Thursday, Nov. 2 for domestic assault, though it is unclear who exactly was involved in the violent incident with Adam.

Adam, 27, was arrested on “simple assault domestic” charges, Officer McGee revealed to Radar Online. He was immediately jailed in the Minnehaha County Jail in South Dakota where he stayed until he appeared in court at 11:30 a.m. on Nov. 3, and he was released shortly after his hearing.

Chelsea — who shares eight-year-old daughter Aubree with Adam — has yet to break her social media silence on Adam's arrest. He is also a dad to four-year-old daughter Paislee Lind, and Adam is currently involved in a legal battle with Paislee's mom and his ex-girlfriend, Taylor Halbur.

Earlier this year, Taylor filed a request for a judge to deny unsupervised parenting visits with Paislee, in which she accused him of using drugs. Adam took and failed his third court-ordered drug test in April and tested positive for amphetamines and methamphetamines. Court papers revealed that he had a “substantial” amount meth in his system “just over 24 hours before he was to have the parties’ minor child.”

Adam does not have custody of either of his children, and it seems like he could lose any visitation he currently has with them if he continues with his substance abuse. On a recent episode of Teen Mom 2, Chelsea reacted to the news of her ex failing his drug test and testing positive for meth.

“You don’t just do meth and get off of it,” she told an MTV producer. “You get hooked. The fact that he was doing it knowing he had to take a drug test every other week…It means he probably has a problem. I wish she didn’t have a drug addict father."

Love Teen Mom? Be sure to join our Teen Mom Facebook group to chat about all the latest updates and juicy gossip!



http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/teen-mom-2-adam-lind-arrested-146018


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Javi look so sad.

Also was Leah’s daughter eating butter right from the container?


----------



## Sassys

Glitterandstuds said:


> Javi look so sad.
> 
> Also was Leah’s daughter eating butter right from the container?



If she can eat soup from a can; than she probably was.


----------



## Sassys

Oh, I didn’t know Janelle was married before 

http://starcasm.net/archives/185643


----------



## Sassys

Didn’t Nova graduate from Kindergarten in the first episode when Brianna was introduced? So how is this her first time in school??


----------



## Prufrock613

Glitterandstuds said:


> Javi look so sad.
> 
> Also was Leah’s daughter eating butter right from the container?


My 3 year old walked of the kitchen eating something yellow.  DH was cooking, so I thought it was corn on the cob- nope.  It was a stick of butter that he pilfered.


----------



## Sassys

Wait, I thought you weren’t allowed to leave the hospital without naming your baby.


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Didn’t Nova graduate from Kindergarten in the first episode when Brianna was introduced? So how is this her first time in school??


I want to know why she needs after care from school?  Isn’t that for parents that ‘work’ and can’t be there at the end of the school day?


----------



## Prufrock613

Sassys said:


> Wait, I thought you weren’t allowed to leave the hospital without naming your baby.


I think you have a time limit to name the baby via the birth certificate - maybe different state laws?


----------



## Prufrock613

If *you* do not *name* your *baby* before *you leave the hospital*, *you* must request a “Supplemental *Name* Report” form from the Department of Public Health. When *you* have chosen a *name*, complete the form and send it directly to the Birth Registry. If *you* submit the form within *one* year following birth, there is no charge.
*Birth Certificate and Social Security Number - Sutter Health Babies*
Sutter Health › babies › newborn › nb_bi...


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> I think you have a time limit to name the baby via the birth certificate - maybe different state laws?


My friend had a baby last year here in NYC and I was there when she was told she could not leave without naming him. She and her husband stayed for a few hours deciding and she was really upset.


----------



## Prufrock613

Didn’t Kail not name baby #3 for a while- or just a PR stunt?


----------



## Sassys

Prufrock613 said:


> I want to know why she needs after care from school?  Isn’t that for parents that ‘work’ and can’t be there at the end of the school day?


LMAO!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

True story my nephew was staying at my SILs parents and he woke up early one day and decided he was hungry and wanted butter. I don't recall who caught him in the act but he was mercilessly teased for eons for eating a plain stick of butter. 

When I was a kid I used to love rice cakes. I'd actually butter them and make a "butter" sandwich, a huge glob of butter between two rice cakes. Because butter makes anything taste good lol. 

Can't hate in kids eating butter cause it's delicious.


----------



## beekmanhill

Well I guess that is it for another season. Glad it ended on such a happy note,  what with the weddings and the births, etc.

I felt so sorry for Jase.  He looked so miserable at that wedding.  Also, he looked a bit skinny.  
Chelsea is happy and I don't need to see her anymore.  Please restyle your hair, Chelsea.  
Kail is a mess, but I must say her kids seem very happy and loving.  She must be doing something right.  Maybe its because Javi and Jo have been so supportive. Javi looked so unhappy with the new baby.
I think Leah has made a lot of progress.   That said, she needs to learn how to cook a simple meal.  That spaghetti they were eating came right out of the can.  Hope Corey gives them some fruit and veggies on his days.  

I don't know if I'm going to bother with OG.  I think I might have had my fill of Teen Moms; we'll see.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Joe and Vee - they are good people!  Espeically Vee.  She went out of her way to make some food for Kail and the boys, Kail didn't even seem to want to say "Thank you"  like it was hurting her to be grateful. 
Javi sat there all sad looking.  Knowing your wife is basically a liar.  He seemed hurt that there she sat with a newborn, when she was giving him all kinds of excuses why she didn't want to have one with him.
Congrats Kail - you are now a 3 by 3 = 3 kids by 3 different men!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Joe and Vee - they are good people!  Espeically Vee.  She went out of her way to make some food for Kail and the boys, Kail didn't even seem to want to say "Thank you"  like it was hurting her to be grateful.
> Javi sat there all sad looking.  Knowing your wife is basically a liar.  He seemed hurt that there she sat with a newborn, when she was giving him all kinds of excuses why she didn't want to have one with him.
> Congrats Kail - you are now a 3 by 3 = 3 kids by 3 different men!



I would feel so weird having a different last name from ALL of my kids AND all my kids have different last names. My cousin has 5 kids and 4 baby daddies. I always give her the side eye when I see her and she tells me her kids are off with their various fathers.


----------



## pursegrl12




----------



## pursegrl12

Poor Javi...you could tell he was upset .....That was VERY nice of Jo and Vee to support Kail's HOE ways and bring over dinner...I would have bought a box of birth control pills and went on my merry way.....


----------



## mcb100

Just saw that episode where Kail is crying because she says she has to do it all alone with this new baby, basically not being in a relationship with anyone and she seems so upset and her friend and people give her a dramatic hug and try to console her...uhmmm, I'm sorry but I have no sympathy for her. (Also she has the help of MTV, she says she has no help.) These girls have unprotected sex with people that they have only loosely been dating for about two weeks (even if they were friends from before, dating, i mean), and then get all upset when the guy decides that after only knowing the girl for two weeks, he doesn't want to be an amazing awesome baby daddy, and that he may not even want to be with the girl. 

Brianna does the same thing. Yes, Luis is an irresponsible negligent father but it seems like she only knew him for a few weeks and then when she got pregnant she expected him to turn around and be a super father figure. Girl, what did you expect here? You laid down for two weeks with this man, it's not like you have been seriously dating for a few years....no shocker here that he doesn't want to be super involved in baby's life. 

Seems like a classic case of people making poor choices and then expecting a wonderful outcome. LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dr Drew is at it again with his dumb questions!

He asked Leah 'you've switched to online classes'.  
Leah 'yes'
Dr Drew 'what are you studying'
Leah 'i want to be a motivational speaker, teach people to feel good about themselves inside and out'

uh, last time I checked there isn't a degree on helping people feel good about themselves!  And whatever fool pays to see her give a motivational speech is just that, a fool!


----------



## DC-Cutie

and oh the irony of Kail mad at being cheated on during her relationship with Lux's father!  lol
Dr Drew didn't even say 'well did you cheat on Jo AND Javi during those relationships?'


----------



## DC-Cutie

for the first time, I'm feeling sorry for Jenelle - you can really tell she is an abused woman - mentally, emotionally, verbally and dare I say, physically.  David has serious issues.
Dr Drew was asking her about her selection in men and it seems like she chooses men with tempers and such.  David is in the back watching from a monitor.  He's fuming.  Walks out on stage says he's leaving... Jenelle follows.


----------



## Carson123

DC-Cutie said:


> for the first time, I'm feeling sorry for Jenelle - you can really tell she is an abused woman - mentally, emotionally, verbally and dare I say, physically.  David has serious issues.
> Dr Drew was asking her about her selection in men and it seems like she chooses men with tempers and such.  David is in the back watching from a monitor.  He's fuming.  Walks out on stage says he's leaving... Jenelle follows.



David is psycho.


----------



## beekmanhill

David has always frightened me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> David has always frightened me.


always.  Jace doesn't like him


----------



## Bentley1

David is just scary


beekmanhill said:


> David has always frightened me.


me too


----------



## pursegrl12

David needs to be investigated by CPS!!!! he is abusing janelle and those kids!! he is a scary person, very controlling. why the F do you think he moved them out into the middle of nowhere!?!?!

SO GLAD Nathans mom went on and told the entire world what Kaiser said "David punched me"....children do not lie, if you want to hear the truth as k a child or a drunk person.

I hope Janelle wises up and kicks him to the curb.

Your son, Jace, has said many times he doesn't like him, doesn't like going to the house and didn't want her to marry him. LISTEN to your children!!!!!


----------



## mcb100

^That's another thing that I don't fully understand. I kind of understand why people feel the need to stay with abusers and I get being so in love that you want to do everything for a person and/or being afraid of them, but your kids should always come before any relationship. If your child tells you he doesn't want you to marry someone, listen to him.

If she feels the need to marry him because she is afraid, then she needs to think about her children first and get the help that might be needed to escape.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> ^That's another thing that I don't fully understand. I kind of understand why people feel the need to stay with abusers and I get being so in love that you want to do everything for a person and/or being afraid of them, but your kids should always come before any relationship. If your child tells you he doesn't want you to marry someone, listen to him.
> 
> If she feels the need to marry him because she is afraid, then she needs to think about her children first and get the help that might be needed to escape.



There are tons of women who are so desperate for a man; what their kids want doesn't matter. Countless times, I have heard about women who give up their children for a man. I have heard one to many times about girls being kicked out the house, because their mothers have felt they are a threat to them and they will not have their daughters screw up their relationships. My uncle's ex gave him custody of their son, because her boyfriend (at the time my cousin was 3yrs old), did not want him around, so he had to go. My uncle was not prepared to raise a child on his own, so my cousin went to one of my aunts, who raised him as her own. Its disgusting, but yes, it happens all the time. How a mother can put a man over her kids, will always boggle my mind.


----------



## Carson123

Sassys said:


> There are tons of women who are so desperate for a man; what their kids want doesn't matter. Countless times, I have heard about women who give up their children for a man. I have heard one to many times about girls being kicked out the house, because their mothers have felt they are a threat to them and they will not have their daughters screw up their relationships. My uncle's ex gave him custody of their son, because her boyfriend (at the time my cousin was 3yrs old), did not want him around, so he had to go. My uncle was not prepared to raise a child on his own, so my cousin went to one of my aunts, who raised him as her own. Its disgusting, but yes, it happens all the time. How a mother can put a man over her kids, will always boggle my mind.



This.  It has to be said - not all women are meant to be mothers.


----------



## TC1

Just read on ENews that Kail is now dating a woman and Catelynn has checked into rehab for depression and suicidal thoughts


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Catelynn has checked into rehab for depression and suicidal thoughts


again?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> This.  It has to be said - not all women are meant to be mothers.


I say this all the time.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> again?


Allegedly! She needs a job or maybe a hobby. Something to give her some purpose other than scrolling instagram and seeing the same old MTV therapist.


----------



## beekmanhill

Its sad, but it seems she hasn't taken too many steps to help herself.  Laying around the house doesn't do the trick.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> Its sad, but it seems she hasn't taken too many steps to help herself.  Laying around the house doesn't do the trick.


. 

I’m sure being married to a gay man and eating pizza all day also doesn’t help.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sassys said:


> .
> 
> I’m sure being married to a gay man and eating pizza all day also doesn’t help.



I mean #truth


----------



## pixiejenna

So basically Kale will jump in bed with anyone who shows her attention, like every other day. I think her gf must be thirsty af. I don't what anyone can even find alluring/attractive about her one bit she's completely vile.

Kate back in rehab again zero sympathy here. Do something anything with your life and then you wouldn't be depressed 24/7. Id be depressed too if I sat around home 24/7 doing utterly nothing but eat, watch tv, and sit on the sofa. I imagine that she'd probably be in rehab, jail or ODed if it weren't for MTV money. I know mental health isn't black and white but she's stuck in a cycle with people who enable her behavior.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think Kailyn is just trying to play the ‘cool bisexual’ card now.  
Anything to keep yourself relevant.  
Plus seeing a woman instead of a man will stop people from talking about her being a man jumping ho.


----------



## pursegrl12

Exactly...she's trying to be cool and trendy. It'll be just a matter of time before she's with baby daddy #4


----------



## Bentley1

Kailyn needs to date women as a form of birth control, otherwise she would end up with baby & baby daddy #4 due to her stupidity.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching the 2nd part of the reunion, it seems like Brittany understands that how Brianna is acting towards Devon isn’t right. She said she will help be the go between so that Nova can spend time with him
And get to know his relatives. 

Who knew she’d be the voice of reason!


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Watching the 2nd part of the reunion, it seems like Brittany understands that how Brianna is acting towards Devon isn’t right. She said she will help be the go between so that Nova can spend time with him
> And get to know his relatives.
> 
> Who knew she’d be the voice of reason!



Her sister cracks me up


----------



## Prufrock613

Bentley1 said:


> Kailyn needs to date women as a form of birth control, otherwise she would end up with baby & baby daddy #4 due to her stupidity.


Sadly, I wouldn’t put it past her to use donor sperm to have baby #4 with the girlfriend.


----------



## Bentley1

Prufrock613 said:


> Sadly, I wouldn’t put it past her to use donor sperm to have baby #4 with the girlfriend.


If anyone would do that, it would be her.


----------



## pursegrl12

so gross....


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> so gross....


that's Kail


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I can't stand Mackenzie and her whole "I didn't know he had a problem bull" going on to brag that he spent over 10G a week on drugs he was using 3 times a day cr@p. Girl you knew all of this. And don't try to turn us against Maci because she's a "trigger" and Ryan gets no credit. For what other than being a sperm donor he hasn't done a bloody thing! 

Farrah and her mom fighting like usual.
Yawn, get a new SL.

Amber finally seeing the light about Matt.

Cait seems to buy an animal or a house every time she's depressed. They are going to be in over their heads soon. Butch doesn't seem to be good right now. Honestly I don't really expect him to be without court ordered help.


----------



## Carson123

Caitlin and Tyler would have no story line without Butch. 

Also I think had they known while filming their 16 and pregnant that it would become a huge series, and they could sit on their butts, have no jobs, and just buy houses and farm animals as a hobby, they totally would’ve kept Carly.


----------



## TC1

Cait can't take care of anything. Bought a pig (then gave it away), buys a goat then buys a horse (as long as she didn't have to look after it) they definitely shouldn't have kept Carly...but i do agree that if they knew that this show was going to be the cash cow it is, they totally would have kept her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita if they knew that they'd be living large they would have kept Carly. It's probably a big factor in how poorly they manage the strained relationship they have with her parents. Ironically I think that if they didn't have the MTV paycheck that they would have gone their separate ways. I feel like the show is a huge driving force behind the fact they're still together.


----------



## mrskolar09

Cate and Tyler lean on each other so hard that one is just strangling the other.  I don’t think they’ll ever grow unless they aren’t together.


----------



## pursegrl12

I completely agree about Cait and Tyler basically just leaning on each other...they've beeen together since they were 14-15? then they got pregnant then the show started. I think they realized once the show got really big that they couldn't break up because then what would be their storyline? would tyler wtill be on the show? i think they get a better deal $$$ wise by still being on as a couple...once the show ends for good, I see them sperating and Tyler finally coming out.....I think Cait needs Tyler emotionally more than he needs her


----------



## coronita

Amber's ex got married.

Surprise! Amber Portwood’s ex-fiancé Matt Baier has tied the knot.

PEOPLE confirms Baier, who split from Portwood earlier this summer, married Jennifer Kathleen Conlon in Las Vegas on Tuesday.

Baier, 46, spoke to E! News about his nuptials, saying he had met Conlon in a restaurant in Las Vegas following his break up from Portwood, 26.

According to the outlet, they couple have been together for about six months, but kept their relationship private because “she’s not a public figure.”

“It was one of those situations where it just kind of felt like the right thing,” he said. “We really get each other. We both have overcome a lot of stuff. It felt like the right thing to do. It just kind of happened that way.”

Baier, 46, and Portwood, 27, had planned for an October wedding, but broke up while filming _Marriage Boot Camp_ earlier this summer after three years together.

They hit a rough patch last August when reports surfaced that Baier was facing legal trouble for failing to paying child support to multiple other women for several secret biological children. While Baier and Portwood don’t share any children, she is mom to 8-year-old Leah with ex Gary Shirley.

Things seemed to finally end between them when Portwood became aware that Baier, a recovering addict, had offered her _Teen Mom OG_ costar Catelynn Lowell Baltierra a Xanax as she was experiencing a panic attack.

http://people.com/tv/amber-portwoods-ex-fiance-matt-baier-is-married/


----------



## steph14

Ugh Matt. I expected nothing more.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I can't believe that he found a idiot dumb enough to marry him. I'm not surprised that get got hitched because he's a giant douche canoe. I half wonder if he jumped in to this as a response to Amber getting pregnant so quickly lol.


----------



## TC1

They kept their relationship private because she's not a "public figure" ummmmmm NEITHER ARE YOU MATT. Urgh


----------



## mrskolar09

He definitely is having a harder time giving up ‘fame’ than Amber.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Omg I can't stand Mackenzie and her whole "I didn't know he had a problem bull" going on to brag that he spent over 10G a week on drugs he was using 3 times a day cr@p. Girl you knew all of this. And don't try to turn us against Maci because she's a "trigger" and Ryan gets no credit. For what other than being a sperm donor he hasn't done a bloody thing!
> 
> Farrah and her mom fighting like usual.
> Yawn, get a new SL.
> 
> Amber finally seeing the light about Matt.
> 
> Cait seems to buy an animal or a house every time she's depressed. They are going to be in over their heads soon. Butch doesn't seem to be good right now. Honestly I don't really expect him to be without court ordered help.


How in the heck was Ryan able to afford 10 k a week for a drug habit?. He doesn't even have a JOB! Urgh, all this Teen Mom money enabling crap like that.


----------



## pixiejenna

MTV $$$ the majority of them on the show don't have jobs lol.


----------



## TC1

Ryan saying how he didn't think it was fair that Maci has Bentley do chores. lol. "Just let him play, I never had to do anything like that". Oh yes Ryan, and you turned out just great!
Maci and Taylor are trying to teach their kids responsibility which is something Ryan clearly knows nothing about.


----------



## TC1

OK, so Ryan in 21 days out of rehab for a 10k a week drug habit and the next day he's sitting in the yard drinking Coors Light. Ummm, most times when you actually go to a rehab program they don't recommend you drinking, hanging with enablers or even taking asprin. I can't see Ryan's "sobriety" lasting 5 mins.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> OK, so Ryan in 21 days out of rehab for a 10k a week drug habit and the next day he's sitting in the yard drinking Coors Light. Ummm, most times when you actually go to a rehab program they don't recommend you drinking, hanging with enablers or even taking asprin. I can't see Ryan's "sobriety" lasting 5 mins.


Yes, sobriety is just that!  Clearing your head from any mind altering substances.  He probably did the rehab to avoid fines/jail.  He is such a donkey to post a photo like this
Plus 21 days for that kind of habit?  C’mon dude.


----------



## beekmanhill

I caught up on the shows.  Oh, how dull.  Ryan looked high to me in those post rehab scenes.  He is so entitled.  I suppose Maci should at least answer the phone and make an arrangement for Bentley, but he has been so irresponsible throughout Bentley's life.  Bentley is still the cutest kid on Teen Mom.  

I FF'd Farrah.  Just can't stand her face.  Poor pony in Michael's small back yard.  

Caitlyn is a yawner.  I hate to admit it, but I liked those kids clothes;  Tyler's showed some creativity.  

 Glad Amber got rid of Matt, but think when filming these scenes she certainly was in no mental place to get pregnant with another baby.  Poor boo boo didn't even see her that often it seemed.  

Maci for the win.  I think she and Tyler are doing well.   I hope it isn't fake.  
I'm going to record them and go through them quickly when and if something is interesting.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> *OK, so Ryan in 21 days out of rehab for a 10k a week drug habit and the next day he's sitting in the yard drinking Coors Light*. Ummm, most times when you actually go to a rehab program they don't recommend you drinking, hanging with enablers or even taking asprin. I can't see Ryan's "sobriety" lasting 5 mins.





and how the HELL did ryan's gf or wife or whatever not know he was high probably their ENTIRE relationship?!?!?! if there was ever an award for the best "nod off", he would win......they are both a bunch of morons!!!!  and yeah, 21 days in rehab for a 10k a week habit? he'll be back on those drugs in no time because he's got nothing else going on...no job, no responsibilities, no kid and all that MTV money to waste.....


----------



## pixiejenna

I just caught up. Ugh Ryan is such a POS he's acting like he has roid rage.  Threatening Maci and pitching hissy fits for not getting his way. I also don't like how he's acting like he has some big secret over Maci. We legit saw you high while driving to your own wedding. Jen and Larry have suddenly joined forces with him and his hissy fit against Maci because Maci cut them off. They loved her until now. And complaining about Bentley having to do chores like normal kids his age do. Ryan we can tell that you never had to do chores  or have any responsibly growing up. That's why you gave zero effort in raising Bentley in the past 8 years. You don't get to completely ignore you kid and then decide hey I've been sober for 20 days I should get my kid back. Why even bother going to rehab if your only going for 20 days. I hope Maci lawyers up real fast. Not only should Ryan have to take a drug test to see Bentley it should also be supervised as well by a caseworker not Jen and Larry. And when he drops dirty no visitation.

 I feel bad for Amber, while we all saw how mu ch of a dbag Matt was she's just seeing the light. I am happy that she's realizing that she deserves better. I'm also happy to see Gary and his wife being so supportive towards her. She needs the support.

I was surprised that Ty was pushing so hard for another kid. It was pretty obvious that Cate isn't on board at all. I had no idea that they created a clothing line. Few things I saw where cute and the packaging was really nice.

Farrah house shopping again, yawn. Going away for a girls night out in Vegas another yawn. It's kind of funny to watch Deb planning her wedding. I don't think that Farrah or Sophia will be attending. I can't believe that Farrah who has enough money to have several homes, businesses, a pet mini horse, and house shopping in Beverly hills had to move in with her dad. Now that she disowned Deb Michael gets to play live in babysitter for her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> and how the HELL did ryan's gf or wife or whatever not know he was high probably their ENTIRE relationship?!?!?! if there was ever an award for the best "nod off", he would win......they are both a bunch of morons!!!!  and yeah, 21 days in rehab for a 10k a week habit? he'll be back on those drugs in no time because he's got nothing else going on...no job, no responsibilities, no kid and all that MTV money to waste.....


Ryan still seemed high!  he was eating that food like a junkie having the munchies


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Ryan still seemed high!  he was eating that food like a junkie having the munchies


There were pics of him posted somewhere, he's put on quite a bit of weight. He was eating like it was his last meal.


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle called 911 on Barb. Jace called her crying saying mimi hit me and yelling at him to get out of the house and never come back. However when the police did a check the report said no need to check. No idea what really happened it sounds cray cray AF.


----------



## Sassys

*It'll Be a Boy for Teen Mom OG's Amber Portwood
http://people.com/tv/teen-mom-amber-portwood-pregnant-with-a-boy/*


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok, so I just watched the last episode.  The scenes with Farrah and her real estate agent, seemed so odd.  like creepy...  I can't really put my hand on it.  Their whole interaction was like two tipsy girls ready to leave the club and get it on.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, so I just watched the last episode.  The scenes with Farrah and her real estate agent, seemed so odd.  like creepy...  I can't really put my hand on it.  Their whole interaction was like two tipsy girls ready to leave the club and get it on.


Paid "friend" like her religious neighbor in Texas. Also she seems to seek out a mom replacement when she's iced out Deb, kind of like her Texas neighbor. She needs someone to fawn over her 24/7 because she might actually cease to exist if she doesn't get enough attention.  And there's no shortage of hungry ppl looking 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## TC1

The look on Ryan's face when the lawyer told him he would have to pass drug screens and repeated drug screens to have a custody arrangement spoke volumes. He's not sober, nor does he plan to be. He just thinks if he tries to bully Maci, she'll give in to him like everyone else in his life always has. I'm glad she has all this on tape for proof....and good for her for standing her ground.


----------



## steph14

Does anyone still feel like Ryan is using or doesn't look back to normal yet? When his friend came over to the new house, his eyes still seemed off... like no one was even in there. Idk, just odd.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh yeah, Ryan is not sober.  Those eyes.  

Maci is right to do what she is doing.   He didn’t even stay for the full stint in rehab.

So did Leah stay with Gary all the time Amber was having problems with Matt?   I don’t trust her judgement at all.


----------



## TC1

^^The fact that Amber and Matt had just broken up and she was already excited about chatting with someone "verified" on Twitter shows she has constant poor judgement.


----------



## beekmanhill

Amber puts on a good show for the camera but her actions show her lack of basic common sense.  I feel sorry for Leah.  Amber finally dumped Matt and now there's a new guy and a new baby.   No wonder these kids grow up screwed up.


----------



## Sassys

Since when does Ryan’s parents not like Maci? I thought they adored her and cut Ryan off. 

Sophia gets creepier every time he see her. It’s crazy how i get get goosebumps every damn time she appears.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryan will always be their son, so their feelings about him, no matter how effed up he is, will never waiver.  Like most parents.
Maci they probably tolerate for Bentley.  But we've all seen how somewhat manipulative Maci can be.  She was kind of talking junk about Ryan's parents last episode, basically about how they spoil Bentley.  They're grandparents.  That's what grandparents do.  lol  She was all well and fine with them when she used to drop Bentley off all the time with them instead of her own parents.


----------



## steph14

DC-Cutie said:


> Ryan will always be their son, so their feelings about him, no matter how effed up he is, will never waiver.  Like most parents.
> Maci they probably tolerate for Bentley.  But we've all seen how somewhat manipulative Maci can be.  She was kind of talking junk about Ryan's parents last episode, basically about how they spoil Bentley.  They're grandparents.  That's what grandparents do.  lol  *She was all well and fine with them when she used to drop Bentley off all the time with them instead of her own parents*.




Soooo true.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Since when does Ryan’s parents not like Maci? I thought they adored her and cut Ryan off.
> 
> Sophia gets creepier every time he see her. It’s crazy how i get get goosebumps every damn time she appears.


They are angry with her for bringing Ryan's drug issues on camera. They just wanted to sweep it under the rug like they had been doing.


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> They are angry with her for bringing Ryan's drug issues on camera. They just wanted to sweep it under the rug like they had been doing.



Oh, okay. I think I missed a few episodes and saw two last night. I was so confused.


----------



## Sassys

Raise your hand if you think Tyler's website crashing was FAKE?!?! I think not a single person came to that site to order and they made up a story to show no activity. Why in the hell, would a person waste their time to order t-shirts & pay shipping when they could go to the local walmart/target/street vendor for t-shirts.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Raise your hand if you think Tyler's website crashing was FAKE?!?! I think not a single person came to that site to order and they made up a story to show no activity. Why in the hell, would a person waste their time to order t-shirts & pay shipping when they could go to the local walmart/target/street vendor for t-shirts.


When he told the tech company that they should have expected lots of traffic because they're "reality stars" My eyes rolled out of my head


----------



## Sassys

TC1 said:


> When he told the tech company that they should have expected lots of traffic because they're "reality stars" My eyes rolled out of my head



I kept thinking, I am waiting for 10yrs from now for MTV to do a where are they now show and Tyler is FINALLY out the closet.

His interactions with his mom is a dead give away on his sexuality. Gay men talk very different with their mother's then straight men - body language is very different.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I find Kaitlyn the most annoying on the show. I used to really like her and Tyler years ago and thought she was a good girl. But the more seasons I see, the more I see that points to a selfish perpetual teenager. And Tyler USED to be out of her league looks wise and I agree with an above post that it was a relationship of convenience to stay relevant. But he's now a chunky mess with an inflated ego. Never would buy their stuff or Ambers as I wouldn't want to support any of these terrible role models.


----------



## mrskolar09

Catelynn used to have potential. So did the other cast members. But MTV money and pseudo-fame made them lose all motivation.  

They all used to have goals and are now content to sit in their collective asses collecting checks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> Catelynn used to have potential. So did the other cast members. But MTV money and pseudo-fame made them lose all motivation.
> 
> They all used to have goals and are now content to sit in their collective asses collecting checks.


when did she have potential?


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Raise your hand if you think Tyler's website crashing was FAKE?!?! I think not a single person came to that site to order and they made up a story to show no activity. Why in the hell, would a person waste their time to order t-shirts & pay shipping when they could go to the local walmart/target/street vendor for t-shirts.



I actually believed this, having seen You Tube gurus, with no knowledge or talent with makeup,  sell out of their makeup collabs and cheap clothing "designs."   There is initial interest from the rabid fans, but little or no repeat business, I suspect.
Didn't Maci and Tyler do sweatshirts and hats last season, or some season?


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I actually believed this, having seen You Tube gurus, with no knowledge or talent with makeup,  sell out of their makeup collabs and cheap clothing "designs."   There is initial interest from the rabid fans, but little or no repeat business, I suspect.
> Didn't Maci and Tyler do sweatshirts and hats last season, or some season?



Interesting. I just would never take the time to order a t-shirt from a reality "star", then pay shipping when I can go to the store for a t-shirt. What is so special about a t-shirt?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm still scratching my head and who is buy Maci and her husband's tee shirts.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Interesting. I just would never take the time to order a t-shirt from a reality "star", then pay shipping when I can go to the store for a t-shirt. What is so special about a t-shirt?





DC-Cutie said:


> I'm still scratching my head and who is buy Maci and her husband's tee shirts.



They do have rabid fans who just want a piece of the star.  Why does Kylie's makeup sell out?  Doubt if its anything special.   Usually these tees are very overpriced too.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> They do have rabid fans who just want a piece of the star.  Why does Kylie's makeup sell out?  Doubt if its anything special.   Usually these tees are very overpriced too.



Kylie is a much more famous then teen mom girls. Kardashians are considered "A" list in the reality world; zero comparison. Farrah would give her child away to be on a Kardashian level. 

Also, make-up is very different from t-shirts. Beauty is a billion dollar business.


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> Interesting. I just would never take the time to order a t-shirt from a reality "star", then pay shipping when I can go to the store for a t-shirt. What is so special about a t-shirt?


I think their IG followers think that by supporting Cate & Tyler's business it's a connection to them. They'll post pics of their own kids in the clothes in the hopes that Cate & Tyler notice them and their IG posts. Some acknowledgement from someone they view as a "celebrity", I certainly don't..but that's how so much of social media works to push products that are literally the same as you'd see at Target.
 I mean even Maci & Taylor's brand.....who wants a pocket tee with TTM on the pocket?...but it seemed to be doing so well that Taylor was going to quit his job to do it full time. and not only THAT but they BOUGHT that brand name from someone else!...Like, what?


----------



## mrskolar09

DC-Cutie said:


> when did she have potential?



Lol, way back in the day she had some plans for doing good things and took a couple steps in that direction... of course then she got sidetracked into staying at home and eating takeout.  

Of course, judging by April and Butch’s lives, Catelynn and Tyler are absolute rock stars.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sassys said:


> Kylie is a much more famous then teen mom girls. Kardashians are considered "A" list in the reality world; zero comparison. Farrah would give her child away to be on a Kardashian level.
> 
> Also, make-up is very different from t-shirts. Beauty is a billion dollar business.



Yeah,and Kylie sells hundreds of thousands, probably millions of products.  K&T sells hundreds.  But its the same philosophy.  Cait and Tyler do have followers who follow their every move and will buy their products to connect to them.  As I mentioned, I doubt if they will have much repeat business but the first release of stuff probably did well.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> I think their IG followers think that by supporting Cate & Tyler's business it's a connection to them. They'll post pics of their own kids in the clothes in the hopes that Cate & Tyler notice them and their IG posts. Some acknowledgement from someone they view as a "celebrity", I certainly don't..but that's how so much of social media works to push products that are literally the same as you'd see at Target.
> I mean even Maci & Taylor's brand.....who wants a pocket tee with TTM on the pocket?...but it seemed to be doing so well that Taylor was going to quit his job to do it full time. and not only THAT but they BOUGHT that brand name from someone else!...Like, what?



I'm sorry, I'm just going to say it....maybe they should have used actual child models......now i'm going to hell.......


----------



## Sassys

^^That crap is beyond tacky/cheap and yes I agree about the model/Nova


----------



## pursegrl12

someone photoshop Tylers face on that picture please!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just going to say it....maybe they should have used actual child models......now i'm going to hell.......


I don't know kind go agree, but a stylist would have helped greatly. Nothing in that picture works.


----------



## Bentley1

Maybe they can hire Sophia ?


----------



## Sassys

Bentley1 said:


> Maybe they can hire Sophia ?



Dear God...


----------



## Bentley1

Sassys said:


> Dear God...


----------



## jayne01

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just going to say it....maybe they should have used actual child models......now i'm going to hell.......



Umm...is she wearing a leather choker?!?


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Ryan saying how Maci never helped him with anything  Someone needs to show him footage of him leaving her and his newborn son alone, night after night, to go to parties. Maci is not a saint, but she legit raised Bentley, most of the time, on her own. We've never seen her driving under the influence, or drugged out of her mind. He is crazy if he thinks any judge on his right mind will agree with him. If anything, he might lose time with Bentley,  so he better not rock the boat.


----------



## pixiejenna

pursegrl12 said:


> I'm sorry, I'm just going to say it....maybe they should have used actual child models......now i'm going to hell.......


And think this was the best of the bunch. Nova is cute but being cute doesn't make you a model.


Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Ryan saying how Maci never helped him with anything  Someone needs to show him footage of him leaving her and his newborn son alone, night after night, to go to parties. Maci is not a saint, but she legit raised Bentley, most of the time, on her own. We've never seen her driving under the influence, or drugged out of her mind. He is crazy if he thinks any judge on his right mind will agree with him. If anything, he might lose time with Bentley,  so he better not rock the boat.


His whole family did a complete 180 and went from loving her to she's the devil. He's had 8+ years to get his ish together and chose himself over his kid every damn time. I honestly don't even think that this is even coming from him. I think that this show is 100% driven by Mackenzie. And his parents are on board because they miss Bentley and she babysits Ryan so they no longer have to. You just don't wake u p one day 8 years later and decide that you want to be a parent. He's been coddled his entire life, and Maci was an enabler as well. Now that she's stopped enabling  him and got real he dosent like it. He must still be high to think for one second that a judge would ever let him have more time with Bentley. I hope Maci puts him threw the ringer. More than just having to pass drug tests we all know he'll drop dirty. I hope she goes after 8+ years of child support.


----------



## beekmanhill

Agree, Maci only has to show the clip of him falling asleep while driving, with dumb Mackenzie in the car, and mention his leaving rehab early to get exactly what she wants, a drug test before each visit for a year or two.  He's got to prove himself now.  Oh, a job would be nice too, lazy entitled lout.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

beekmanhill said:


> Agree, Maci only has to show the clip of him falling asleep while driving, with dumb Mackenzie in the car, and mention his leaving rehab early to get exactly what she wants, a drug test before each visit for a year or two.  He's got to prove himself now.  Oh, a job would be nice too, lazy entitled lout.


 And she didn't do anything! That's what shocked me the most, she let Ryan continue driving instead of stopping the car. They're both a hot mess.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I'm watching the episode again, and Ryan said, verbatim: "She has never helped me in any sort of way since we had him."
I rolled my eyes waaay back 

I'm looking at him, and he doesn't look sober to me..
Anyone else see how Mackenzie eggs him on about Maci, any chance she gets?


----------



## beekmanhill

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> And she didn't do anything! That's what shocked me the most, she let Ryan continue driving instead of stopping the car. They're both a hot mess.


I think she thought if she pretended it was not happening, maybe the camera wouldn't catch it.  Not too bright, that Mackenzie.


----------



## Sassys

beekmanhill said:


> I think she thought if she pretended it was not happening, maybe the camera wouldn't catch it.  Not too bright, that Mackenzie.



I also was thinking she probably thought they wouldn't show it as respect to them, since Ryan has known the crew for years.


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's interesting how selective the crew/production is with what they choose to show and not...


----------



## TC1

Amber having only seen Leah twice during Summer break is beyond ridiculous. Too wrapped up in her own love life. Then complains she doesn't get time with her?...please girl..get a grip.
Sophia is a fricken brat and Debra's baby talk makes me want to stab my own ears.


----------



## pursegrl12

Sophia is fcuking creepy


----------



## Carson123

Ryan saying he thinks heroin stays in his system for a year. Ok - that’s just proof he’s still on drugs. 

Tyler and Caitlin not wanting to reschedule their vacation to see Carly [emoji849]


----------



## beekmanhill

Amber shocked me, although she shouldn't have by now.  Two visits to Boo Boo in the whole summer?  And Gary stating that she sleeps all day.  And going to see matt in Las Vegas?  So Matt comes before Boo Boo?  All this whining she did in  the years she couldn't see Boo Boo were just phony.  Men and her drugs of choice come first.  What did she mean that she couldn't see Boo Boo while she is "like this."   

Sophia and the whole Farrah family creep me out.  I can't stand the sight of any of them.  Why did Farrah sell her house?  Money not coming in on schedule?

I was a bit sympathetic to Cait and Tyler re the schedule.  Then I was wondering what family reunion they were talking about, Butch, Cait's mother, Tyler's mother, who?   But anyway it seemed reasonable for Brandon and Teresa to offer several options on dates.  

I like Ryan's parents even though their son is a screwed up mess.   I think they should be part of Bentley's life.  Don't know the solution.  I don't believe Ryan is clean.  Maci is doing the right thing.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> Amber shocked me, although she shouldn't have by now.  *Two visits to Boo Boo in the whole summer?*  And Gary stating that she sleeps all day.  And going to see matt in Las Vegas?  So Matt comes before Boo Boo?  All this whining she did in  the years she couldn't see Boo Boo were just phony.  Men and her drugs of choice come first.  What did she mean that she couldn't see Boo Boo while she is "like this."
> 
> Sophia and the whole Farrah family creep me out.  I can't stand the sight of any of them.  Why did Farrah sell her house?  Money not coming in on schedule?
> 
> I was a bit sympathetic to Cait and Tyler re the schedule.  Then I was wondering what family reunion they were talking about, Butch, Cait's mother, Tyler's mother, who?   But anyway it seemed reasonable for Brandon and Teresa to offer several options on dates.
> 
> I like Ryan's parents even though their son is a screwed up mess.   I think they should be part of Bentley's life.  Don't know the solution.  I don't believe Ryan is clean.  Maci is doing the right thing.



TWO days in 10 weeks of summer?!?! that's disgusting!!!!! How could you even want to go that long without seeing your child????


----------



## knasarae

Lol, I'm so beyond disgusted with all these OG Moms but I've been watching for so long my curiosity gets the best of me.  But man, y'all cover EVERYTHING!!! I haven't even bothered to watch this season. I just come in here and see what's going on.  Thanks!!


----------



## laurineg1

I think Farrah's dad Michael is beyond creepy...hanging on to every word she says and so afraid to speak his mind..and his fiance is the same...very weird


----------



## TC1

laurineg1 said:


> I think Farrah's dad Michael is beyond creepy...hanging on to every word she says and so afraid to speak his mind..and his fiance is the same...very weird


Well, she pays for their lifestyle. They're the YES men in her life. They know the wrath of Farrah and they want to stay in her good graces. I'm sure they're happy that it's Deborah's turn. MIchael was on the sh*t list for years.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t believe that with all the whining Cate and Ty do about wanting to see Carly and your vacation is more important. So damn selfish to make them reschedule to accommodate your needs. What are you going on vacation for anyway, you don’t actually work? Poor Carly being dragged around these two is really disruptive to her life.

Amber only seeing Leah twice all summer long wtf. Clearly she’s depressed if she’s not getting out of bed, maybe spending time with your daughter will help lift your mood no? But finding time to go to Vegas to see Matt clearly that’s a priority. Also tank the do rag off your head. If you have the time to paint your face you have time to do your hair!

I’m surprised how quickly Sophia has turned on Deb. I know they’re super  dysfunctional but Deb has played a huge roll in raising her. I’m surprised that Farrah is helping her dad with the proposal. Also who plans a family vacation keeping the family members separated really? I will say Farrah dose seem more calm with her dad and his gf, probably because they cater to her.

Ugh  McKenzie needs a new wedding dress, for what your already married. I’m sick of hearing them whine about him acting like he misses Bentley. No judge is going to give you more time without passing a drug test lol. And no drugs don’t stay in your system for a year. I’m glad that Maci is sticking to her guns and not caving to him.


----------



## mrskolar09

knasarae said:


> Lol, I'm so beyond disgusted with all these OG Moms but I've been watching for so long my curiosity gets the best of me.  But man, y'all cover EVERYTHING!!! I haven't even bothered to watch this season. I just come in here and see what's going on.  Thanks!!



I haven’t watched the any of the new shows in over a year, but everyone posts all the good stuff here anyway.  Plus, the boring stuff is already sifted out this way lol


----------



## k5ml3k

Man, I haven't watched any of the OG episodes but goodness, they sound more annoying than ever.  Boy, was Maci way off on Mackenzie...too bad. It's becoming unbearable to watch. Not sure if I'll get back on it again. Thanks for all the updates on this thread though!


----------



## ive_flipped

I tried to sit down and watch and OMG it’s awful to watch, it’s so boring anymore and predictable. It’s sad that MTV has allowed these  guys to freeload and become lazy and useless


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

http://people.com/tv/teen-mom-og-farrah-abraham-accuses-tyler-baltierra-being-gay/


----------



## Bentley1

Girl, tell us something we haven't already known for years.


----------



## TC1

So, Amber sure moved on fast. New guy already stays so long he misses his flight (on purpose) they're holding hands and he's driving her Range Rover.
Farrah is a loon, Sophia is a creepy brat. Debra and her fake hair peacock feathers and braids...looks ridiculous.
Ryan is still getting high and Mackenzie knows it.
Who would have thought Gary is the voice of reason...and not only does Amber not see Boo Boo she's behind almost 10K in support?. Damn, she's a deadbeat mom.
Tyler & Catleynn and their whole van of bio/birth families...yeesh. Poor Brandon & Theresa, this all has to be difficult for them too. They adopted 2 children..both who's bio family is wanting to be involved must he hard.


----------



## roxies_mom

Cate and Tyler need to stop with the bio child bs. They did the right thing putting Carley up for adoption, I get they must have regrets, but they need to respect Brandon and Theresa, Carley is their daughter. I feel like them being involved in her life will just confuse and upset her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg Amber goes from considering visiting Matt in Vegas to holding hands with her new BF. And the fact that she’s 10k behind in child support after only seeing Leah twice all summer. I just can’t with her nonsense especially knowing that she’s pregnant.

I love that the producer asked Ryan and Mac why have engagement photos when your already married. Cause she’s a fame hoe that’s why. Ryan’s still on drugs and she knows it. I’m guessing that the previews for next week is about that, my guess is he dropped dirty.

Farrah and Sophia need to get over themselves. Farrah must be thrilled that her daughter now hates deb as much as her. And deb living in lala land. I also don’t understand why they go to a party they can’t film, what’s the point of even showing that? I understand that with Carly they have to respect her parents wish to keep her off of camera. But Farrah’s bread and butter is this show, why is mtv paying to fly her to a family party that they can’t film.

Cate and ty and their big meet up with Carly. I legitimately feel bad for her parents who just wanted a kid and didn’t sign up for this **** show. And how dare you say that Nova misses her, what is this the second time she’s met her? I get that it sucks to give up your kid but geese the scar will never heal if you keep ripping it open. I feel like these visits are just making it harder on them to get over the fact that they gave her up. IMO it would would be best for all parties involved to stop them. They don’t even have their ish together enough to handle Nova if they kept Carly her future would not have been good. I also don’t think that they should have more kids they can’t even take care of the one they have. They need to accept the fact that if they had kept Carly it would not have been all kittens and sunshine.


----------



## TC1

The last thing Brandon & Theresa need is Carly growing up thinking Cate & Tyler are some kind of celebrities...MTV needs to chill with all of this. We all know they're overpaid couch dwellers...but she doesn't..not yet.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sophia scares me with those expressions.   And now that she is being homeschooled she'll have no outside influences at all, only Farrah and her stripper friends.  Of course she hates Michael, Farrah dumps on him all day long.  
I can understand how Cait and Tyler feel.  They see the other Teen Moms living in the lap of luxury and realize they could have kept Carly and had all they have.  Who knew then that Teen Mom would be running for 9 years.  Its been two years since they saw Carly as of this latest visit, so I think Brandon and Teresa have it under control.   
Gee, Amber was too out of it all summer, but she had the strength and mental fortitude to get it on with the new bf.  You could see BooBoo pulling away from her as she tried to hug her.  Kid must feel abandoned by her.  Men come first, kid comes second if at all.  I lost a lot of respect for Amber.  I thought she was moving forward.

Maci's hubby is so cute.  Why doesn't he get rid of that scraggly beard? 

Ryan is high as a kite.  Oh, the photo op was sooooo complex.  He didn't know.   What  exactly else was he planning on doing that day, except scoring his drugs?


----------



## pixiejenna

Am I the only one who’s amused that all of Farrah’s friends look like strippers? I’m not surprised that she’s going the Kartrashian route and homeskooling Sophia. If anything I’m surprised that she’s lasted this long in regular school to be honest. I feel like Farrah is gearing up to be PMK 2.0 she’ll never be as good as the original but she’ll try and we’ll be here to watch .


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who’s amused that all of Farrah’s friends look like strippers? I’m not surprised that she’s going the Kartrashian route and homeskooling Sophia. If anything I’m surprised that she’s lasted this long in regular school to be honest. I feel like Farrah is gearing up to be PMK 2.0 she’ll never be as good as the original but she’ll try and we’ll be here to watch .


LOL Strippers?. Girl, they're all in the porn industry...just like Farrah.


----------



## DC-Cutie

roxies_mom said:


> Cate and Tyler need to stop with the bio child bs. They did the right thing putting Carley up for adoption, I get they must have regrets, but they need to respect Brandon and Theresa, Carley is their daughter. I feel like them being involved in her life will just confuse and upset her.


I swear everytime I listen to them talk about Brandon and Theresa, I can't help but say "STFU!  You gave her up for adoption, therefore you have NO say in her life.  Be thankful you are allowed to see her and be blessed with the child you have now"

I'm glad Brandon and Theresa didn't want Carley filmed.  She's growing up now and kids in school would recognize her.  From what we see, she's raised well and a happy child.  Let them live in privacy as much as they can


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who’s amused that all of Farrah’s friends look like strippers? I’m not surprised that she’s going the Kartrashian route and homeskooling Sophia. If anything I’m surprised that she’s lasted this long in regular school to be honest. I feel like Farrah is gearing up to be PMK 2.0 she’ll never be as good as the original but she’ll try and we’ll be here to watch .


call a thing a thing, they are porn stars (stars just being a term, because ain't none of her friends 'stars')


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Sophia scares me with those expressions.   And now that she is being homeschooled she'll have no outside influences at all, only Farrah and her stripper friends.  Of course she hates Michael, Farrah dumps on him all day long.
> I can understand how Cait and Tyler feel.  They see the other Teen Moms living in the lap of luxury and realize they could have kept Carly and had all they have.  Who knew then that Teen Mom would be running for 9 years.  Its been two years since they saw Carly as of this latest visit, so I think Brandon and Teresa have it under control.
> Gee, Amber was too out of it all summer, but she had the strength and mental fortitude to get it on with the new bf.  You could see BooBoo pulling away from her as she tried to hug her.  Kid must feel abandoned by her.  Men come first, kid comes second if at all.  I lost a lot of respect for Amber.  I thought she was moving forward.
> 
> Maci's hubby is so cute.  Why doesn't he get rid of that scraggly beard?
> 
> Ryan is high as a kite.  Oh, the photo op was sooooo complex.  He didn't know.   What  exactly else was he planning on doing that day, except scoring his drugs?



Let's get into you!  Your thoughts are about the same as mine.

Ryan - is back on drugs (not that I think he ever got off). his wife, trying to mumble under her breath with the mic still on was laughable.  He looked like he was about to doze off.

Amber is a mess.  I thought she was getting her ish together.  She's a textbook case of women that continually search for men and can't be alone.  No matter what, Boo Boo is supposed to be the most important thing in her life.  But she straight checked out!  Gary was pissed and rightfully so.  But uh, she owes over $9K for child support!  I bet if the tables were turned, she'd be blowing up Gary's phone wanting that money.

I feel like homeschooling is the worst thing for Sophia.  She already is a very socially awkward child, so now with virtually no contact with other children, she is going to be hell on wheels.  Her attitude toward her Grandmother and fiance, comes from hearing Farrah talk crap all day and night.  Learned behavior.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Let's get into you!  Your thoughts are about the same as mine.
> 
> Ryan - is back on drugs (not that I think he ever got off). his wife, trying to mumble under her breath with the mic still on was laughable.  He looked like he was about to doze off.
> 
> Amber is a mess.  I thought she was getting her ish together.  She's a textbook case of women that continually search for men and can't be alone.  No matter what, Boo Boo is supposed to be the most important thing in her life.  But she straight checked out!  Gary was pissed and rightfully so.  But uh, she owes over $9K for child support!  I bet if the tables were turned, she'd be blowing up Gary's phone wanting that money.
> 
> I feel like homeschooling is the worst thing for Sophia.  She already is a very socially awkward child, so now with virtually no contact with other children, she is going to be hell on wheels.  Her attitude toward her Grandmother and fiance, comes from hearing Farrah talk crap all day and night.  Learned behavior.


Sophia needs social interaction and to get away from Farrah. Maybe learn (and not from homeschool) that's it's not acceptable to sit and glare and growl at your grandmother at dinner. I mean GROWLING?...urgh..ridiculous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Sophia needs social interaction and to get away from Farrah. Maybe learn (and not from homeschool) that's it's not acceptable to sit and glare and growl at your grandmother at dinner. I mean GROWLING?...urgh..ridiculous.


when that part came on, I had to rewind.  Thinking 'this little bish didn't just growl'


----------



## pursegrl12

It’s like she was raised in the wild....so creepy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course Sophia growled it's not like she has or will ever have the vocabulary and social skills to communicate like a normal child her age. Thanks to Farrah and Deb screaming at each other like a couple of wild hyenas 24/7 from day one.


----------



## beekmanhill

http://people.com/tv/farrah-abraham-mom-debra-danielsen-sexy-wedding-photo/

You've got to see Debra's wedding pictures. The apple didn't fall far from the tree.   Wonder if the guy is a real doctor or some sort of bogus charlatan.


----------



## mrskolar09

Oh my... those pics lol

Deb’s dress isn’t too bad though.  Not my style, but pretty.  

Hubs started watching some of the last season of TM2 (I think it was the latest season, the one where Kailyn gets pregnant?).  Anyway, I kind of low key watch with him while reading or whatever and I have to keep giggling at Jenelle talking about ‘her land’ all the time.  
She sounds like some kind of homesteader lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

So Farrah gets a drag queen to give Sophia advice on how to walk a runway. She bunny hops and they cheer her on like she's a genius. Farrah has the LV iPhone case that costs more than her phone lol. Debs wedding invitation with her "title" on them hilarious. 

Amber's bf meets the family via car. I don't blame Gary for not wanting to comment on them. He doesn't even know the guy.

Cate and Amber go to vmas. Amber looked good cate looked frumpy. I was surprised that Gary went. I half think he went because he knew ambers new BF was going and He wanted to meet him.

Maci and Taylor need a office space with a built in keg, lmao. Sounds like they joined a networking group for the tune of $600+ a month. Sounds like a good investment for a couple of people who don't even spell check their own merchandise. Awkward moment when your fans are smarter than you lol.

I feel bad for Butch he was doing so good and boom effed up. It almost feels like he's tired of even trying to be clean any more. I don't really expect him to be clean to be honest.

Ugh Ryan criticizing Mackenzie's driving really? You where so high you where passing out while driving to your own damn wedding. And Mackenzie pretending like she has it so hard because of his drug addiction. She's given up so much of herself, all she had time to do was get her hair done and lunch with her friend. I can't stand it so damn phony. I legit want them off the show and payroll now. They are useless bags of flesh and fur nothing more nothing less.


----------



## DC-Cutie

yeah, the dress isn't bad, it's pretty... but lordt!  my eyes didn't need to see the pre-wedding pic!


----------



## TC1

It seemed like quite a drive to the "office" for Maci and Taylor which seems ridiculous. Beer on tap?, then driving home?...Not a great idea. IMO
Ryan was high again this episode and the whole scripted "What.Did.You.Do.Today" convo was so stupid...he sounded like a robot. 
I can't stand anything Farrah or Sophia do on this show. The baby talk the ALL do drives me nuts.


----------



## beekmanhill

I remember when Sophia was a toddler.  I thought she was the cutest baby.  Now she cold be cast for The Exorcist the way the eyes roll in her head.  She scares me; she is going to be a monster.  

McKenzie referred to Hunter.  Is that her kid?  Hunter doesn't live with them I hope.  Ryan is getting higher each episode.  How long do we have to pretend we don't notice.  McKenzie seems to be playing for audience sympathy.  Sorry, its too late.  Get a job, support yourself, and get away from this loser unless he shapes up.  

Poor Butch, I always liked him.  He seems to have a good heart, but he can't get off the stuff.  He also seems to have job skills that are in demand, if its really true he can fix things and install things, etc.  Jail was the best thing for him; he was correct on that score.  I remember when he came out he was unrecognizable.

Who buys a T Shirt from Maci with a Welcome to Los Angles saying on it?  What has that got to do with them?  

I am most disappointed in Amber of all the TM's.  She had me fooled.  Another guy moves in. What happened to his job?   If he had a good job in the industry and lived in Malibu, what is he doing in Indiana?  Another freeloader?


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> I remember when Sophia was a toddler.  I thought she was the cutest baby.  Now she cold be cast for The Exorcist the way the eyes roll in her head.  She scares me; she is going to be a monster.
> 
> McKenzie referred to Hunter.  Is that her kid?  Hunter doesn't live with them I hope.  Ryan is getting higher each episode.  How long do we have to pretend we don't notice.  McKenzie seems to be playing for audience sympathy.  Sorry, its too late.  Get a job, support yourself, and get away from this loser unless he shapes up.
> 
> Poor Butch, I always liked him.  He seems to have a good heart, but he can't get off the stuff.  He also seems to have job skills that are in demand, if its really true he can fix things and install things, etc.  Jail was the best thing for him; he was correct on that score.  I remember when he came out he was unrecognizable.
> 
> Who buys a T Shirt from Maci with a Welcome to Los Angles saying on it?  What has that got to do with them?
> 
> I am most disappointed in Amber of all the TM's.  She had me fooled.  Another guy moves in. What happened to his job?   If he had a good job in the industry and lived in Malibu, what is he doing in Indiana?  Another freeloader?



It’s clear that Amber just needs a guy in her life.  Doesn’t matter who it is. Sad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> It’s clear that Amber just needs a guy in her life.  Doesn’t matter who it is. Sad.


a warm body is the only requirement it seems


----------



## pursegrl12

she sees her daughter twice all summer yet can go to the VMAs, visit matt in vegas?, spend more time with random guys.....what a horrible mom. sorry not sorry.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Amber forever picking these weird dudes and the previews next week show her taking a pregnancy test


----------



## pixiejenna

Hunter is Mackenzie’s kid whose father has custody of. I’m always highly suspicious when the father has full custody it’s not common. My guess is either physical abuse or drugs or a combo of both. 

At least ambers new bf actually works on occasion which is more than we can say about Matt. Lol.


----------



## k5ml3k

I never thought i could dislike anyone more on this show than Farrah bc of how ridiculous they are but my goodness, Mackenzie sure has taken that spot. She’s so money/fame hungry, it’s pathetic. I know this is from last season but who in their right mind would ever want to marry someone on a quicky wedding while the other person is high as sh*t. Cmon...i know Ryan’s parents are dumb but really?! You’ decided not to put a stop to that?? 

Hatred/dislike has officially shifted and she has managed to become more unbearable to watch than any of the cast members. Hopefully she goes away soon.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Hunter is Mackenzie’s kid whose father has custody of. I’m always highly suspicious when the father has full custody it’s not common. My guess is either physical abuse or drugs or a combo of both.
> 
> At least ambers new bf actually works on occasion which is more than we can say about Matt. Lol.


Well, It remains to be seen if Amber's new bf will actually go BACK to work....he seems pretty cozy there on her couch and driving her Range Rover around.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Hunter is Mackenzie’s kid whose father has custody of. I’m always highly suspicious when the father has full custody it’s not common. My guess is either physical abuse or drugs or a combo of both.
> 
> At least ambers new bf actually works on occasion which is more than we can say about Matt. Lol.



Oh, that is very interesting.  I wonder if she sees the kid at all.  I guess the responsible party (not Mackenzie) is keeping kid off the show.  
Don't think Amber's new bf is going to get much film work in Indiana.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, that is very interesting.  I wonder if she sees the kid at all.  I guess the responsible party (not Mackenzie) is keeping kid off the show.
> Don't think Amber's new bf is going to get much film work in Indiana.


Mackenzie's son was on the episode 2 weeks back..they were getting ready to go in the boat and he had his USA flag life jacket on and spoke with a pretty thick accent. I'm sure if it were up to her she'd be parading him on every episode to get the focus off how high Ryan is. You could also see her son in the engagement pics they showed.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Amber is pregnant, OH LORD


----------



## Megs

I’m just catching up and what a mess.

I was pretty happy for Amber for a few years there - getting her life together (never thought Matt was good but she seemed to be in a good place). Not seeing Leah? Not ok. She keeps saying it’s because she was in a bad place and girl I’m certain plenty of moms are in a bad place but they see their kids. She has such an unhealthy relationship with men and needs them, and puts their needs above her kid’s. It’s hard to watch. Gary and his wife (did they get married I forget) are doing a great job with Leah, it’s great to see and he is giving Amber such good advice. And then her fake tears again, I mean STOP. And she’s pregnant... I don’t want to say anything meaner, so I’ll stop.

- Farrah.... Like we know she’s a mess but who let’s her kid dictate crap like she does?! It’s beyond spoiled it’s insane telling an 8 yr old they have power over whatever adult situation. I can’t.

- Cait & Tyler - I will never know the feeling of giving up a child for adoption, but I’m over the story line 

- We can all agree Ryan is using again right? There’s that scene over a meal with Mackenzie and he’s trying to sound so emphathetic but I cringe Bc it’s clear he’s using


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Mackenzie's son was on the episode 2 weeks back..they were getting ready to go in the boat and he had his USA flag life jacket on and spoke with a pretty thick accent. I'm sure if it were up to her she'd be parading him on every episode to get the focus off how high Ryan is. You could also see her son in the engagement pics they showed.



What kind of accent did the kid have?  So did you think he lives in another country?


----------



## roxies_mom

beekmanhill said:


> What kind of accent did the kid have?  So did you think he lives in another country?


It was a heavy southern accent. 

I didn't realize she doesn't have custody....boy, she and Ryan deserve each other. Maci is right in how she's handling visitation.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bentley1

I tried to get into this season & just can't. I spaced after 15 mins then deleted from my Dvr. They all just disgust me now at this point.


----------



## mrskolar09

Even the moms that were so preachy about how ‘an education was necessary’ and ‘the show wouldn’t last forever’ are coasting.  

Unless they’ve made a bundle and invested it very wisely, they’ll all have to go back to the real world someday.


----------



## TC1

Farrah is such a snot. At the restaurant in Italy "um, yes. Egg and a bowl???...I believe egg and bowl are the same in every language"


----------



## pursegrl12

So again, amber never sees Leah but can take her BF of 3 Days on a trip to Hawaii and is already pregnant by him. Mom of the year.

And Ryan is drinking!!?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m starting to think Mackenzie is on drugs, too. 

Best thing about Tyler and catelynn - their daughter is beautiful. Really pretty little girl. 

So amber can go on vacation but not see her daughter AND be late with child support.


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> So again, amber never sees Leah but can take her BF of 3 Days on a trip to Hawaii and is already pregnant by him. Mom of the year.
> 
> And Ryan is drinking!!?


He was drinking he day he got out of "rehab" but yes...Las Vegas is the place to go for newly "sober" celebrations.*side eye*


----------



## DC-Cutie

And they will be married 6 mos to the day he’s been ‘sober’. She’s so in denial


----------



## beekmanhill

Disgusted with Amber.  How can she go off with this new creep and leave Leah.  Oh but she always picks up a little something and sends it to her.  That makes up for her neglect. 
How stupid can the Ryan family be, going to a drinking type resort with a newly recovering (well they are pretending anyway) addict.  Disgusting.  
I FF'd most of the rest of it.  Can't tolerate any of the Farrah family.  They are all nuts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> How stupid can the Ryan family be, going to a drinking type resort with a newly recovering (well they are pretending anyway) addict.  Disgusting.


legit everybody is in denial!  like EVERYBODY!


----------



## TC1

Larry trying so hard to sell it too "this is good sober fun" meanwhile Ryan's eyes are like saucers and he can't string together a sentence


----------



## nyshopaholic

Why did Larry lie about the way Ryan & Mackenzie’s wedding invitation was addressed to Maci? Maci said it was addressed just to her and Bentley — which Ryan seemed sober enough to confirm — before Larry jumped in to “correct” him and insist it was addressed to both Maci and Tyler.


----------



## TC1

Catelynn posted on her Twitter that she's going back to treatment after only 2 weeks back home from her previous 6 week rehab stint to work on her "childhood sh*t"


----------



## k5ml3k

Omg wtf was Farrah wearing to the beach?! I had to fast forward through almost of their stuff. I’m also finding myself doing the same for McKenzie’s scenes...come to think of it, idk why I watch the show lol


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Catelynn posted on her Twitter that she's going back to treatment after only 2 weeks back home from her previous 6 week rehab stint to work on her "childhood sh*t"



I feel sorry for her, but she's wallowing in the past and not doing much to move forward.  BTW, I was shocked at the weight she disclosed in the last episode.  Maybe a good diet would help her symptoms; it can't hurt.  I'm surprised horseback riding didn't result in a higher level of fitness for her.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I feel sorry for her, but she's wallowing in the past and not doing much to move forward.  BTW, I was shocked at the weight she disclosed in the last episode.  Maybe a good diet would help her symptoms; it can't hurt.  I'm surprised horseback riding didn't result in a higher level of fitness for her.


Who knows how often she actually rides the horse though. She seems to prefer smoking and scrolling her phone on the patio to riding a horse she HAD TO buy. I can't with her lazy ass. But sure!!!, go ahead and take out your IUD cause another child will solve your problems


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> I feel sorry for her, but she's wallowing in the past and not doing much to move forward.  BTW, *I was shocked at the weight she disclosed in the last episode*.  Maybe a good diet would help her symptoms; it can't hurt.  I'm surprised horseback riding didn't result in a higher level of fitness for her.



I actually thought she weighed more to be honest...they said she was 189? she looks easily 200+   I actually am the same height and weight as her (yes, trying to lose the weight now ) BUT she looks waaay bigger than me!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Catelynn is a lost cause


----------



## pixiejenna

Just caught up.

Why is amber on vacation from what she doesn’t do anything. It came off as she knew she was pregnant before she left but played it up for the show. I never really liked Gary much but he and Christina unfortunately have to deal with the after math of Amber’s antics. Leah is old enough to see what’s happening and luckily she feels comfortable enough with Christina to discuss it with her. I’m half afraid that Amber’s antics will trigger something in Leah and she takes the same path.

Ryan’s parents and how far they will go to protect his image is so freaking disgusting. The way Jen and Larry try to pretend that Maci’s husband was invited to the wedding when he clearly was not just shows how far they will go. They are so programmed to save his face that they’ll do anything to make him look good. Both Ryan who looked high as a kite was like not he wasn’t, Mackenzie said no with Jen chiming in with her lies, and Maci confirming it. You know that h3ll will have to freeze over before she goes to that wedding without her husband. She needs him there to help her because it’s possible that Ryan’s family might try some sh!t to try to snag Bentley. 

Cate really shouldn’t have had her idu removed because she’s clearly not ready for another kid. Why did Butch rip off that kids cast? I looked down at my iPad for a second and look up and this is going on. I don’t know why she went back to rehab after 2 weeks home. I almost feel like she’s not even going for treatment but more as a vacation from reality. 

Farrah and her diaper booty looked awful at the beach. I am tired of her orchestrated drama with her family. And her total lack of basic human decency yelling at someone that she wants a bowl in English and pitching a fit because they don’t understand. If you go to a foreign country and don’t speak the language maybe try a translation app to communicate with them.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> Why is amber on vacation from what she doesn’t do anything. It came off as she knew she was pregnant before she left but played it up for the show. I never really liked Gary much but he and Christina unfortunately have to deal with the after math of Amber’s antics. Leah is old enough to see what’s happening and luckily she feels comfortable enough with Christina to discuss it with her. I’m half afraid that Amber’s antics will trigger something in Leah and she takes the same path.
> 
> Ryan’s parents and how far they will go to protect his image is so freaking disgusting. The way Jen and Larry try to pretend that Maci’s husband was invited to the wedding when he clearly was not just shows how far they will go. They are so programmed to save his face that they’ll do anything to make him look good. Both Ryan who looked high as a kite was like not he wasn’t, Mackenzie said no with Jen chiming in with her lies, and Maci confirming it. You know that h3ll will have to freeze over before she goes to that wedding without her husband. She needs him there to help her because it’s possible that Ryan’s family might try some sh!t to try to snag Bentley.
> 
> Cate really shouldn’t have had her idu removed because she’s clearly not ready for another kid. Why did Butch rip off that kids cast? I looked down at my iPad for a second and look up and this is going on. I don’t know why she went back to rehab after 2 weeks home. I almost feel like she’s not even going for treatment but more as a vacation from reality.
> 
> Farrah and her diaper booty looked awful at the beach. I am tired of her orchestrated drama with her family. And her total lack of basic human decency yelling at someone that she wants a bowl in English and pitching a fit because they don’t understand. If you go to a foreign country and don’t speak the language maybe try a translation app to communicate with them.


Butch said his daughter (Tyler's sister) didn't bother to take her son to the Dr to have the cast removed so he took matters into his own hands. I think Tyler even chimed in and said she was too lazy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> Why is amber on vacation from what she doesn’t do anything. It came off as she knew she was pregnant before she left but played it up for the show. I never really liked Gary much but he and Christina unfortunately have to deal with the after math of Amber’s antics. Leah is old enough to see what’s happening and luckily she feels comfortable enough with Christina to discuss it with her. I’m half afraid that Amber’s antics will trigger something in Leah and she takes the same path.
> 
> Ryan’s parents and how far they will go to protect his image is so freaking disgusting. The way Jen and Larry try to pretend that Maci’s husband was invited to the wedding when he clearly was not just shows how far they will go. They are so programmed to save his face that they’ll do anything to make him look good. Both Ryan who looked high as a kite was like not he wasn’t, Mackenzie said no with Jen chiming in with her lies, and Maci confirming it. You know that h3ll will have to freeze over before she goes to that wedding without her husband. She needs him there to help her because it’s possible that Ryan’s family might try some sh!t to try to snag Bentley.
> 
> Cate really shouldn’t have had her idu removed because she’s clearly not ready for another kid. Why did Butch rip off that kids cast? I looked down at my iPad for a second and look up and this is going on. I don’t know why she went back to rehab after 2 weeks home. I almost feel like she’s not even going for treatment but more as a vacation from reality.
> 
> Farrah and her diaper booty looked awful at the beach. I am tired of her orchestrated drama with her family. And her total lack of basic human decency yelling at someone that she wants a bowl in English and pitching a fit because they don’t understand. If you go to a foreign country and don’t speak the language maybe try a translation app to communicate with them.


how Farrah as made it this far in life without someone beating the crap out of her is beyond me!  She is surrounded by "yes" people, can't keep real friends or forge relationships with men properly.
Dr Drew is her main yes man!  Every reunion he just sits there and says nothing about her behavior.


----------



## TC1

^^ Dr Drew is the worst! He also just sits there and lets her turn things around like she's a victim (about every situation). Ridiculous.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> *how Farrah as made it this far in life without someone beating the crap out of her is beyond me! * She is surrounded by "yes" people, can't keep real friends or forge relationships with men properly.
> Dr Drew is her main yes man!  Every reunion he just sits there and says nothing about her behavior.



I'm truly shocked as well although I do love when they replay the scence in the car from the first season of Debra smacking the **** out of Farrah....god i love that so much!!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> ready for another kid. Why did Butch rip off that kids cast? I looked down at my iPad for a second and look up and this is going on. I don’t know why she went back to rehab after 2 weeks home. I almost feel like she’s not even going for treatment but more as a vacation from reality.
> 
> Farrah and her diaper booty looked awful at the beach. I am tired of her orchestrated drama with her family. And her total lack of basic human decency yelling at someone that she wants a bowl in English and pitching a fit because they don’t understand. If you go to a foreign country and don’t speak the language maybe try a translation app to communicate with them.



Butch ripping off the cast was ridiculous.  I could not believe he was doing it.  What if kid wasn't ready?  No X Ray, no nothing, too lazy?  
And Debra in Italy was cringeworthy.  The "Italiano" comments, OMG, no wonder they say ugly American.  And Farrah thinks she is so international and cosmopolitan.  Course porn has a universal language,


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Farrah's rudeness translates the same in any country.


----------



## Megs

Guys I can't even deal with any of the people on this show - it is TERRIBLE and they are AWFUL. 

But major praise for Gary right now - he is such a great parent to Leah, while Amber flies around and sleeps and finds new shady men, he is always there for Leah. 

Also, Ryan's scary staring off into space eyes are so back...


----------



## TC1

Tyler talking about how he'd like to go to a treatment center because he's tired?. I can't with these two.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm sick of all of them, except maybe Maci, although I don't see how she thought having another baby was a good idea.   
I think Tyler would desperately love to get away from Caitlyn, but he is trapped with Nova, the Carly situation, and his guilt.  Then if and when Catilyn gets depressed (and I guess she has) he'll feel responsible again.  He'd be better off away from her.  Odd that he didn't know that all the clothes had not been shown in the photo shoot.  Who is doing all the design and selection anyway.  This set of clothes looked dreadful.  
Don't get Amber at all. They looked like two old grandparents in Hawaii.  Did she get off her depression meds abruptly or under doctor's care?  Knowing her it was abruptly.   This will have bad consequences.  Felt sorry for Leah asking if Gary had a favorite child.  
Why oh why do Michael and his gf, Debra feel as if they have to tag along with Farrah.  Is the money all that important?  Sofia looks increasingly disturbed.  
There can't be too many more episodes to this season.  I'm pretty much done.


----------



## TC1

Farrah making that dreadful "awwwwwwwwww" noise every time anyone does anything nice makes me cringe.
She did that the entire time Michael was proposing. Imagine that hyena sound in the back of all your videos


----------



## DC-Cutie

c


TC1 said:


> Tyler talking about how he'd like to go to a treatment center because he's tired?. I can't with these two.


they look at rehab as a vacation apparently...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Megs said:


> Guys I can't even deal with any of the people on this show - it is TERRIBLE and they are AWFUL.
> 
> But major praise for Gary right now - he is such a great parent to Leah, while Amber flies around and sleeps and finds new shady men, he is always there for Leah.
> 
> Also, Ryan's scary staring off into space eyes are so back...



Gary is a Saint!  He has so much patience.  Him and his wife seem like really good people.  The relationship Leah has with her stepmother seems to be great, she seems to be happy, well behaved and just a normal little girl.  So Gary must be doing something right.  Gary reminds me a bit of Corey.  They are the voice of reason with their cray cray moms.

Meanwhile Amber just hopping from man to man.  Can't take time out of her day to see her own daughter, but makes time for making a baby AND a vacation!


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber not surprised that she got pregnant . She was off her meds because Andrew is so uplifting. So your well enough to go off your meds but not well enough to see Leah got it. *rolls eyes* Well isn't that great? Bipolar meds don't quite work that way hun. 

http://people.com/tv/amber-portwood-says-her-pregnancy-wasnt-a-surprise/


----------



## Carson123

pixiejenna said:


> Amber not surprised that she got pregnant . She was off her meds because Andrew is so uplifting. So your well enough to go off your meds but not well enough to see Leah got it. *rolls eyes* Well isn't that great? Bipolar meds don't quite work that way hun.
> 
> http://people.com/tv/amber-portwood-says-her-pregnancy-wasnt-a-surprise/



Let’s wait and see when this go south and what happens to her mental disorder then. To depend on a relationship for your depression “cure” is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh god teen mom news just gets better by the minute. Farrah apparently off the show again. She was fighting with production too much, I know big shocker right? She posted a very well written post about how she's being the best Farrah ever and they're all conspiring against her. She's the real victim here and she's overcome the stigma of being a teen mom. Girl your in your mid 20's get over yourself.

http://mobi.perezhilton.com/2018-01...om-og-morgan-j-freeman-mtv-video#.WmgSW3OIa7M


----------



## roxies_mom

Oh my, Farrah is full of herself! I can't with her anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Oh god teen mom news just gets better by the minute. Farrah apparently off the show again. She was fighting with production too much, I know big shocker right? She posted a very well written post about how she's being the best Farrah ever and they're all conspiring against her. She's the real victim here and she's overcome the stigma of being a teen mom. Girl your in your mid 20's get over yourself.
> 
> http://mobi.perezhilton.com/2018-01...om-og-morgan-j-freeman-mtv-video#.WmgSW3OIa7M


I'd be more concerned about getting over the stigma of being in a porn than being a teen mom


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd be more concerned about getting over the stigma of being in a porn than being a teen mom


ITA!


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Oh god teen mom news just gets better by the minute. Farrah apparently off the show again. She was fighting with production too much, I know big shocker right? She posted a very well written post about how she's being the best Farrah ever and they're all conspiring against her. She's the real victim here and she's overcome the stigma of being a teen mom. Girl your in your mid 20's get over yourself.
> 
> http://mobi.perezhilton.com/2018-01...om-og-morgan-j-freeman-mtv-video#.WmgSW3OIa7M



I think a writing job is not in her future. Her grammar, spelling, punctuation, etc are atrocious.   It's amazing that no one can get through to her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Farrah’s post reminded me of her self written review for her fryo shop lol.

Caught up and more blah. Amber mentioning that she’s pregnant every 5 minutes. Farrah rolling her eyes while yelling sweet nothings to her family. Ty needs to go on vacation for what? I’m sorry rehab still not sure what for. Paying for a photo shoot at the park with 1 outfit seems like money well spent. I was surprised that Taylor wanted another kid but after finding out that maci misscarried it makes more sense.


----------



## Carson123

beekmanhill said:


> I think a writing job is not in her future. Her grammar, spelling, punctuation, etc are atrocious.   It's amazing that no one can get through to her.



“Be little”, “over came”.  [emoji23]


----------



## DD101

Farrah is quite insufferable, she a typical dipstick that thinks she knows it all.I hope she's off the show for good, she literally brings nothing to the table. Her mother is weird too.....the dad just seems to go along with anything she says - weird family. Even her kid is weird, and I hate to pick on a kid!


----------



## TC1

Farrah has coached Sophia so much to just say "i don't like David" 
Don't get me started on Deb's OG Karaoke 
Ryan hasn't seen Bentley in months and can't get off the couch to hug his son and wish him a happy birthday?. He's such an a*shole.
 Oh...Cate and Tyler....................


----------



## beekmanhill

So what is with Catelynn?  I thought she went to rehab.  Is she really pregnant?
Farrah isn't going to change, and its always going to be more of the same, so I see no point in having her on the show.  There is something so creepy about every member of that family.  I can't stand seeing them.  Sophia has no friends, and no one to play with.  Her childhood is so abnormal, I hate to see how she will turn out.  
Gee, Ryan couldn't even get off the couch under his blankie to hug bentley.  I cannot believe Bentley is 9.  I love seeing Bentley; he is so cute. Tyler clearly loves him and I think he has a good family life.  
I have no words for Amber.  She disgusts me.  She's essentially abandoned Leah for the new baby and this new leech she's picked up.


----------



## TC1

I believe Catelynn had a miscarriage. She tweeted in Jan that she was going to treatment for her "trauma". The timeline for last nights show was near Halloween...so that would make sense. I don't understand the need to tell someone on national TV that you're 3 weeks pregnant.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I believe Catelynn had a miscarriage. She tweeted in Jan that she was going to treatment for her "trauma". The timeline for last nights show was near Halloween...so that would make sense. I don't understand the need to tell someone on national TV that you're 3 weeks pregnant.



Yeah, I don't either.   Of course her pregnancy planning was her only storyline this year, so there is that.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugh amber is already annoying me with her pregnancy. But I thought it was funny that her mom and cousin where like I’m happy at least it’s not Matt’s haha.

Farrah is really grooming Sophia to hate David he’ll ever Michael was for her going to Debs wedding. Sophia honestly doesn’t even seem to really care she just rolls her eyes while reciting her lines. She’s obviously saying this to make Farrah happy.

I’m so disgusted with Ryan and Co acting like he wants to see Bentley so badly. If you want to see him take a drug test, you won’t take one because you know you won’t pass. I find it odd that  mcKenzie’s son as a new found attachment to Bentley. That is definitely Mackenzie’s work because they never see Bentley. All this wedding BS is also annoying because your already married.

Caitlin keeping it klassy taking multiple pregnancy test in a restaurant restroom. I feel like she already knew but did this because she needed it on camera. I feel bad for her if she misscarried that sucks no matter the circumstances. I don’t know how far along she was but I kind of feel like she shouldn’t have told Nova yet. it’s too much for a kid her age to really process more of something to talk about when she’s older. Given how unstable Caitlin is on a normal day to day basis her going to rehab after having a miscarriage makes total sense. I honestly don’t think that they’ve even discussed that as a possibility that could happen. They are just focused on having a kid


----------



## coronita

Amber just really annoyed me! She had issue with everything and had to call her bf a hippie. Instead of having a conversation about why she wants to know gender, or why she wants to have a baby in a hospital, she has to scream at him.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just caught the last episode and omg Amber is cray Cray she needs her meds. I think Andrew is going to finally see the real Amber. Basically she wants what she wants and she'll get it because it's her body and baby. Apparently being gender neutral is "hippy crap". Honestly she's being really selfish this is his kid too and his first. She's already done this once before. But she's way too manic to sit down and have a normal conversation about it. Also apparently Andrew is her personal chef.

I can not stand Ryan and his family trying to put Maci down when they are in the wrong. You don't get to wake up one day 8 years later and decide that you want to be a parent. They are lying about everything from Ryan offering to take a drug test to him trying to communicate with Maci about Bentley. Honestly I hope Maci has a good lawyer to set up some really strict guidelines for the future.

I feel bad for Butch I don't even genuinely feel like he wants to go to rehab. I also don't believe that he's clean like he claims he's very skinny. 40k a month for rehab crap that's a lot. I also can't believe that Butch is taking care of his other grand kids caus Tys  sister isn't taking caree of their basic needs. His sister seemed strung out which is also sad. 

Farrah  fighting with her mom again. Of course deb is going to invite anyone to the wedding who's willing to go. Bonus points if your a minor celeb lol. I don't understand why we where watching Sophia ride around on a scooter or why her grandpa was running after her like a kid riding a bike for the first time. She's 8 I'm sure she has plenty experience riding a scooter. I guess other than Farrah fighting with deb they got  no story line.


----------



## TC1

If Ryan really wanted to see Bentley on Halloween why wouldn't he just stay with HIS parents and let Mackenzie take her son on her own?. Oh, cause then they couldn't blame Maci for everything.
Deborah wanting to hold a lottery so some Teen Mom "fans" could attend her wedding


----------



## beekmanhill

Did anyone see Ryan at his wedding last night?  He was drunk.  I suspect he's taking more than alcohol too; he looks so bloated and unhealthy.   Mac can deny it as much as she wants, but she's enabling him.   
Amber and that big lumbering fool are just an embarrassment.  Farrah and  Debra and Sophia are unwatchable.  
The only one I like is Butch and he is a sad sack.  I hope he makes it this time, but I doubt he will.  I think at a certain point he's got to do it oh his own, not because of jail or because Ryan forced him, or he'll just continue his bad behavior.  Didn't they imply that his gf has drug problems; I suppose he'll be going back to her so that won't help matters any.  
I'm done with the show, but I'll stick it out until the end of the season.


----------



## nyshopaholic

beekmanhill said:


> Did anyone see Ryan at his wedding last night?  He was drunk.  I suspect he's taking more than alcohol too; he looks so bloated and unhealthy.   Mac can deny it as much as she wants, but she's enabling him.



Yes, and chewing gum up on the altar during the entire ceremony. I was waiting for Mac to yell at him to spit it out.


----------



## beekmanhill

I couldn't figure out if it was gum or chewing tobacco.  Either way, it was disgusting.


----------



## slang

What was Ryan going on about money during his wedding reception, I couldn’t follow him? Is he implying she is lying about what she is spending money on or was he just being an annoying drunk who talks about the same thing over and over.
I need subtitles for Ryan, I can never figure out what he is talking about (or his crazy eyes distract me)!!!


----------



## Megs

Have we talked about Tyler's sister? In the episode from last week she was FLIPPING out about getting to her mom's so she could watch tv and her mom could watch the kids - and the house was a mess. 

Listen, not judgey about a house that is not perfectly kept - mine isn't either by any means - but it was just a really weird interaction.


----------



## TC1

Megs said:


> Have we talked about Tyler's sister? In the episode from last week she was FLIPPING out about getting to her mom's so she could watch tv and her mom could watch the kids - and the house was a mess.
> 
> Listen, not judgey about a house that is not perfectly kept - mine isn't either by any means - but it was just a really weird interaction.


Tyler's sister needs rehab as well. She looked terrible and her poor kids are unkempt. No wonder Butch was worried about leaving them. They have issues!!
Ryan and his googly eyes are out of hand. He was wasted at the wedding muttering about how much everything cost and that her already gave her 5 grand. When the cut the cake "Is it real?, how much was it?"
Time fot the first dance- Ryan- 'Who's dancin?, us?"
All this Teen Mom money has ruined his life. He'd never had a job and WAY TOO much money to destroy his brain. He looks and acts like a brain trauma victim.


----------



## DC-Cutie

slang said:


> What was Ryan going on about money during his wedding reception, I couldn’t follow him? Is he implying she is lying about what she is spending money on or was he just being an annoying drunk who talks about the same thing over and over.
> I need subtitles for Ryan, I can never figure out what he is talking about (or his crazy eyes distract me)!!!


that money took away from his dope money!

Watching Ryan turn into a disaster is quite sad, but watching his wife basically co-sign, is even worse!


----------



## Carson123

Did anyone see the tweets from David that got him fired? Janelle should be next


----------



## Carson123

Carson123 said:


> Did anyone see the tweets from David that got him fired? Janelle should be next



And there’s also this


----------



## DC-Cutie

Carson123 said:


> Did anyone see the tweets from David that got him fired? Janelle should be next


They’re a package, fired them both!

How will they film around her next season?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh, these producers need to grow a backbone and set of balls!  The way they get intimidated by these girls, like Farrah and jenelle, is amazing.


----------



## pursegrl12

What post got him fired?


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> What post got him fired?


I don't have the screen grab...but it was basically a post saying that no one can teach him how to parent and that maybe parents of LGBTQ kids should have taught them some morals because it's wrong. (or something close to that)
Glad they fired him, he's a pig.


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that Farrah is suing MTV for 5 Million dollars for producers "shaming her" over her porn career


----------



## beekmanhill

I bet several things should have gotten him fired before, but as long as they weren't public, MTV shut its eyes.   The guy is dangerous.  Time to close down the show, both shows, IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Farrah got vaginal rejuvination because the birth of Sophia stretched it out!!!  

Not because her legs have been spread for the porn industry. 

Ok Farrah. 

And can we discuss Ryan’s sad vows and him with chewing tobacco during the ceremony - ugh


----------



## Croatia

It was the worst weeding I’ve ever seen, no love at all between them. Ryan is not into her, ugh him chewing tobacco during the ceremony drove me nuts! And there was no music at all[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
He was so drunk and the only thing he could talk about was money!!

Farah was horrible to that producer, she’s living in her own little world, I’m so glad she’s been fired. And she cried so much over that sextape being leaked and here she is back to the porn industry‍♀️‍♀️

Amber was doing so good for a while but she is probably off her meds and acting so weird..

On a positive note, Bentley is so cute


----------



## pixiejenna

Ryan’s not into his wife/marriage didn’t even bother to make vows just “winged it” with the absolute least possible effort he could put forth and showed up to the wedding drunk.

Farrah suing MTV is a joke I hope they cut her off for good, not like the last time they brought her back.

I’m glad about David getting canned half concerned about what Janelle is in for at least with MTV filming she had a small safety net. I feel like she’s going to suffer at his hands due to the loss of mtv income.

Butch is going to get a free ride to a $40G a month rehab. Ty probably stuck a deal with them since they are filming the admission part they get publicity. We did confirm what we suspected that he’s still using. He still doesn’t seem like he wants to be there, what a shame.

Amber’s been of her meds since she met Andrew. So now she’s hormonal on top of her bipolar. I expect to see a lot more cray cray from her. I was annoyed that she wanted to announce at Leah’s bday party the sex of the baby. Way to make your kids bday party all about you.


----------



## raffifi

wow, this episode was heavy. Cate & Ty went through so much already and now it seems like everything is on his shoulders. I really feel bad for them, I'm sure it's not easy to always struggle with something.


----------



## TC1

i"ve said it before and I'll saay it again. Catelyn & Tyler need to find some sort of purpose. I know they both had rough childhoods but they need to do more than just running away to rehab facitlities at every turn. Depression and anxiety are real issues and you need to learn to apply your coping tactics to real life...not running away for 90 days at a time and leaving your daughter in the care of your mother (that you blame for your awful childhood)


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugh we all already pieced together about Caits miscarriage still sucks. I actually feel bad for ty this is the second time that she’s gone to rehab and left to care for Nova alone. She’s older now and will constantly be asking for her. On top of his dad going to rehab for the bajillionth time. I don’t expect them to ever have a purpose in life.

Also what a stark difference between them and Farrah with their producers. Their producer is consoling them threw caits depression. And just when you think Farrah can’t go any lower she manages to do it. She has literally abused the fcuk out of them both verbally and physically. She apparently woke up and decided that she doesn’t like the set teacher so she’s fired and the producer is fired. Also how freaking rude to walk into someone’s home to look at it when they have a freaking sign that says do not disturb. Then puts the home down because they have a stackable washer dryer? If I was that home owner I’d be upset too, I don’t want random porn stars walking around my house either.

Amber’s mommy daughter day was taking her to get a massage. So she wanted to get a massage but not by herself. No 8 year old wants a massage.

Maci annoyed me with the pcos stuff. Her total lack of knowledge on a condition she’s been diagnosed with for over 8 years is pitiful. I have pcos and yes it does suck but it is manageable. One of the best ways to manage it is threw diet. Maybe if she bothered to go to a endocrinologist instead of a obgyn she might get better information about pcos. I do appreciate her bringing it up to create more awareness about it. It’s becoming one of the most commonly diagnosed endocrine disorders for women. But again you’ve had over 8 years to learn about it. I don’t understand how people can have health conditions and can’t be bothered to learn as much as they can about them.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Farrah is THE worst. That's all.


----------



## pursegrl12

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Farrah is THE worst. That's all.



The absolute worst human being I have ever seen....literally a waste of space. her daughter is absolutely screwed. what the hell went on in her childhood that she feels the need to treat people like **** and have zero respect for any human being in general???


----------



## beekmanhill

I hope Farrah is really gone this time.  She should have been fired ages ago.  No one will miss her.  She can go on to live web cam sex fame.  
Cait should never have mentioned the pregnancy on the show until she had passed the three month time.  I feel sorry for her, but she's got to take some positive steps for her life.  She has had two healthy kids and even though this event was devastating to her, she can have another, i'm sure.  Tyler has a lot on his shoulders.


----------



## pixiejenna

Well I think Farrah is done for good, she's suing MTV for firing her for her porn "work" and saying that they are  bullying her and she's standing up for herself for her daughter's sake. She's also not invited to the reunion show. God I wish judge Judy was the judge for this case. That would be the best show ever! 

Also I read somewhere she's dating some guy who works in the film industry, real movies not porn. I was surprised by that.


----------



## Carson123

pixiejenna said:


> Well I think Farrah is done for good, she's suing MTV for firing her for her porn "work" and saying that they are  bullying her and she's standing up for herself for her daughter's sake. She's also not invited to the reunion show. God I wish judge Judy was the judge for this case. That would be the best show ever!
> 
> Also I read somewhere she's dating some guy who works in the film industry, real movies not porn. I was surprised by that.



It doesn’t matter who Farrah dates. The guy won’t hang around for long. No man will put up with her disgustingness, regardless of how large her fake boobs and ass are.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know that this guy isn't going to stick around. I was surprised that she actually got a real boyfriend one that she didn't pay for. And even more surprised that he seems to be established career wise. I feel like most guys that are established career wise wouldn't touch someone like Farrah with a 10 foot stick. Too messy on so many levels.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Catelynn was in the car driving after learning she miscarried, but she was also smoking.  I wonder if she was smoking while she was pregnant.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I noticed last week how much Cait was smoking.  They don't hide it anymore.  I bet she didn't stop while pregnant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cait looks like she's in her 30's, knocking on 40's door.
Farrah is just a poor excuse of a human being.  How was she getting mad at the producer for trying to secure an on set tutor for her child, which is the LAW as Michael's fiance was trying to explain!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ambers taking depression meds and is talking about how everyone is telling her boys are easier to raise. Hon you don't raise your other kid so this is going to be rough. 

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...portwood-opens-up-about-safe-depression-meds/


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Ambers taking depression meds and is talking about how everyone is telling her boys are easier to raise. Hon you don't raise your other kid so this is going to be rough.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...portwood-opens-up-about-safe-depression-meds/


All kids are easier to raise when they live with the other parent full time


----------



## pixiejenna

Glad to see Farrah get canned finally. I don’t know why she thinks a career in porn is better than teen mom. 

I don’t get why Maci is going on naked and alive. What is she trying to prove?

Amber is in such a bazaar state and her BF seems to also be in fantasy land as well. I want a world theme to my kids room so he knows  that there’s a big world out there? They sound like they are high af with this ish.

Ty’s sister is apparently trying to become the next cast member. We need to get married and have kids and I don’t need rehab because I’m up for the challenge. Omfg ty get these people out of your place you have enough going on you don’t need this extra drama in your life right now. Especially with both Caitlin in rehab and you’re dad in rehab and having to watch Nova 24/7 and your home business.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, I got the impression that Tyler's sister might fill in the storylines with Farrah gone and Cait in rehab. Great idea Amber to have the jailbird move in with you and your daughter.  And of course you can get off adderall any time you want.  What a mess that family is.  

I felt bad for Gary.  I was sure the man was Gary's father.  They have so many of the same characteristics.  As for Leah's mother Amber, stop living in a dreamworld.  She never brought up Leah; she slept all day, and poor Leah used to walk around in a diaper and stringy hair all day.  And why hasn't this freeloader gone back to his wonderful job in Hollywood?  

Well I like Maci but I think its a dumb idea to go on this show.  Maybe the fee was very good and it was an offer she couldn't refuse.  

Good riddance to Farrah.  Let's hope the banishment sticks.  She was so pretty when the show started; of course she was always an entitled brat.  Now her face is waxen; its almost scary to look at her. Good luck with your webcam Farrah.


----------



## mrskolar09

Chelsea is pregnant with another girl.  That’s nice for them, they seem like a good, stable family.

I read about Maci going in Naked and Afraid but it also said she got special treatment and wasn’t supposed to stay for 21 days like normal participants.  She’s not a survivalist or outdoorsy so I can’t imagine why she wanted to be on the show.  She does understand there’s no Bud Light in nature, right?


----------



## beekmanhill

This article says "filming lasted like three days."  That probably included arrival day and departure day, so she probably wasn't in the "wild" that long.  
http://hollywoodlife.com/2018/03/06/maci-bookout-naked-and-afraid-discovery-channel-teen-mom-og/

Never have seen the show.  It doesn't appeal to me.  I think Maci would stick it out for a short time.


----------



## mrskolar09

DH watches the show so I’ve seen a few episodes.  Some of the participants go through some really rough stuff on there.  I doubt she put herself through anything like that.  Of course, I could be surprised.


----------



## TC1

Perhpas the "celebrity" version was only a day or two. Just like Celebrity Big Brother where contestants are only there 3 weeks instead of 3 months.


----------



## pixiejenna

mrskolar09 said:


> Chelsea is pregnant with another girl.  That’s nice for them, they seem like a good, stable family.
> 
> I read about Maci going in Naked and Afraid but it also said she got special treatment and wasn’t supposed to stay for 21 days like normal participants.  She’s not a survivalist or outdoorsy so I can’t imagine why she wanted to be on the show.  _*She does understand there’s no Bud Light in nature, right?*_




Omg I die maybe that’s why she needed a shorter excursion


----------



## beekmanhill

I couldn't believe that Maci and Taylor needed a warehouse for their T shirts.  I just don't get it.  I looked at the website and their stuff looks nice, but nothing unique.  Prices are high too.  

Yeah, Ryan, you are a great dad.   Keep telling yourself.  And maybe one day you'll go to a what is it again, a counselor, oh and meetings.  But let's have a baby now.  At least Mac is going back to school, potentially anyway.  Somehow these educational ventures never get started or finished.  

Andrew is looking more and more like a sloth, lazing in bed all day.  Oh yeah, everyone should be a writer because there are so many outlets these days.  So what have you written, and what have you sold?  Have never seen him anywhere but in bed.  

I'm sick of Cait and her problems.  Hope she does well, but I can't get too interested.  Nova needs a bit of dicipline.  
Did anyone see the new series with a new group of girls? I've got the shows queued up on my DVR, but I doubt I'll bother.


----------



## TC1

After Ryan saying that Maci was still bitter and that he dodged a bullet by not marrying her..Taylor called out Ryan & Mackenzie for being "jobless adults" on Twitter. Said that Ryan still needs his ass wiped and that he and Mackenzie should be thanking Maci (for letting them be employed my MTV) to pay for that "nursing school"
LOL. He ain't wrong!!

Catelyn also just announced that her latest diagnosis is PTSD.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> After Ryan saying that Maci was still bitter and that he dodged a bullet by not marrying her..Taylor called out Ryan & Mackenzie for being "jobless adults" on Twitter. Said that Ryan still needs his ass wiped and that he and Mackenzie should be thanking Maci (for letting them be employed my MTV) to pay for that "nursing school"
> LOL. He ain't wrong!!
> 
> Catelyn also just announced that her latest diagnosis is PTSD.



I hate public disputes on Twitter, but Taylor's is justified.  Lazy lout Ryan has not worked once as far as I can recall.  Maci is the goose laying golden eggs on the rest of these losers.  
Cait, puleeze.   Get a job.  And i don't mean wrapping t shirts.


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> After Ryan saying that Maci was still bitter and that he dodged a bullet by not marrying her..Taylor called out Ryan & Mackenzie for being "jobless adults" on Twitter. Said that Ryan still needs his ass wiped and that he and Mackenzie should be thanking Maci (for letting them be employed my MTV) to pay for that "nursing school"
> LOL. He ain't wrong!!
> 
> Catelyn also just announced that her latest diagnosis is PTSD.



Also Ryan saying to Mac that Macy’s still not over him. Ok dude, she’s married to a non loser like you and has two kids with him [emoji849]. Delusional


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg ryan pretending like he actually was involved in Bentley life other than creating him. The only reason why Mac is going to school is to have a storyline until Ryan knocks her up. Omg could you imagine he as a nurse? I know she’s not going to actually become one but still. Also saying that Maci isn’t over him and that he’s glad to not have married her is cray cray. Ya she’s so hung up on you she got married and had several other kids with him to get over you

Ty just got home and he’s going back to visit Caitlin? I’m also surprised her dad was there is this the first time we’ve seen him? I’m over her excessive need to go to rehab. I get she’s been through a lot of sh!t but maybe if she did something with her life she’d have better coping skills because she developed a self worth. I can’t imagine what she’s learning there that she hasn’t already learned at her other stints in rehab.

Amber’s family seems to be very leery of the new guy lol. I don’t blame them. They seem to be struggling to find something nice to say about him. He seems very sloth like. Also why does everyone on this show seem to think that they are writers? Or is he saying that so he can look like he’s “working”; I’m surprised that she went to Florida to visit her brother is this another first? I don’t recall seeing him before either. Amber still sounds like she’s in the honeymoon phase of the relationship. She gushes over him and he looks at the camera and shrugs like he’s Jim from the office.  Her guy seems to be devoid of emotion. It makes it seem like he’s there for the paycheck.


----------



## TC1

Mental health is no joke. But Catelynn sure is trying to make it one. She never takes any advice from any actual therapist. Why aren't you exercising or creating a routine for yourself??. Running off to a different facitilty every 3 months is NOT helping. Sure, you miscarried...what about the baby you have at home right now that you only see via Facetime?. I'm so annoyed that she sits on her couch scrolling her phone eating pizza and thinks she's being a posterchild for depression/anxiety (like they think they were for adoption)
She feels sorry for herself and I can't for the life of me figure out why. You hit MTV $$$ paydirt and got out of the hovel of your parents house to make a life for yourself and this is what you chose?. Lawd. put your big girl pants on (Tyler too)


----------



## mcb100

It pains me to watch Caitlyn because i have struggled extremely hard with severe depression and PTSD for the past 13 years but i do not really agree with some of her choices around the subject. It can be very hard to push yourself but i feel like she enables herself a bit....not a ton of trying.

 Suicide is not be taken lightly but i felt her decision to enter a new facility was a bit rash...like every time something majorly bad happens lets just jump from facility to facility. Didn't seem like she took into mind that tyler has to raise their child by himself for 3 months.
I also hope that she is very appreciative for her opportunities to get better. 

Most everyday people have to go to psychiatric facilities such as mental hospitals, and can not afford to go to extremely nice "depression retreats" every 3 months. I just couldn't help but think how many girls out there would love to go and be so grateful about it....

Sorry that might sound cruel. Cait seems like she would be a great friend but the show has many fans and she could have chosen to be a great spokesperson for mental health.


----------



## roxies_mom

TC1 said:


> Mental health is no joke. But Catelynn sure is trying to make it one. She never takes any advice from any actual therapist. Why aren't you exercising or creating a routine for yourself??. Running off to a different facitilty every 3 months is NOT helping. Sure, you miscarried...what about the baby you have at home right now that you only see via Facetime?. I'm so annoyed that she sits on her couch scrolling her phone eating pizza and thinks she's being a posterchild for depression/anxiety (like they think they were for adoption)
> She feels sorry for herself and I can't for the life of me figure out why. You hit MTV $$$ paydirt and got out of the hovel of your parents house to make a life for yourself and this is what you chose?. Lawd. put your big girl pants on (Tyler too)


Preach!!


----------



## roxies_mom

https://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/...res-inappropriate-photo-of-her-daughter-gets/


----------



## Megs

I, like many of you, never want to joke about mental health. I myself have suffered from pretty bad anxiety at different points in my life but Cait is hard to feel bad for. It seems she is in this perpetual cycle of not trying to help herself and I guess what is hard for me to understand is her not trying to help herself for Nova. She is rehab hopping and from what we see, she doesn't even contemplate it very long before going - like go to her therapist, talk to Tyler, etc. It seems she just has a bad day and then is off to rehab, leaving Tyler and Nova on their own for a long time. 

Don't even get me started on Ryan... he's a waste of finger typing energy at this point.


----------



## TC1

Amber blaming her mental illness for not seeing Leah for extended periods. Urgh. I can't. She finally jst got called out on her B.S.
Gary is 100% right when he talks about how many parents don't ever get breaks from their parental duties no matter the case...let alone just because you're sad


----------



## Carson123

TC1 said:


> Amber blaming her mental illness for not seeing Leah for extended periods. Urgh. I can't. She finally jst got called out on her B.S.
> Gary is 100% right when he talks about how many parents don't ever get breaks from their parental duties no matter the case...let alone just because you're sad



Sad that even Leah was able to call her out on it when she mentioned that her mom didn’t have time to see her, but had time to get another boyfriend. That kid isn’t dumb.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, but Amber didn't see her only two times that summer.  She saw her THREE times.  Can you imagine how abandoned Leah must have felt?  IShe didn't want Leah to see her when she was so depressed, but she was able to get her butt out of bed to film the Couples show with Matt where she met freeloader number whatever.    HE is giving me the creeps now.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, but Amber didn't see her only two times that summer.  She saw her THREE times.  Can you imagine how abandoned Leah must have felt?  IShe didn't want Leah to see her when she was so depressed, but she was able to get her butt out of bed to film the Couples show with Matt where she met freeloader number whatever.    HE is giving me the creeps now.


You don't like his king of the castle vibes in his plush black housecoat?  do these two ever get dressed?. Probably rented that huge motorhome so Amber could lay down in the back in her PJ's the whole trip.


----------



## roseykitten

Hope this works, i've not posted a link before!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Edwards-arrested-drugs-related-charge.html


----------



## beekmanhill

roseykitten said:


> Hope this works, i've not posted a link before!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Edwards-arrested-drugs-related-charge.html



Gee, looking at that face, no one would suspect drug use.    Didn't know Mack had announced pregnancy.  Get that money locked in, Mack.  I didn't finish Monday's show; I got too fed up.


----------



## TC1

MTV needs to cut ties with these two!. Stop feeding them cash to enable this lifestyle.


----------



## pixiejenna

amber needs to slow her roll. I don’t blame Gary for being annoyed at her hissy fit. He hasn’t had a day off minus the 3 days amber saw her. She was too depressed to see her daughter but was well enough to get herself a new bf and get knocked up? Leah isn’t stupid and she’ll see this ish when she grows up. It’s extremely poor of amber to post this ish on social media where like Gary said, Leah’s teachers, friends, friends parents can see. This can affect leahs relationships which seem pretty solid minus amber.

I enjoyed that Maci visited Caitlin and opened up to her about her miscarriage. I’m absolutely disgusted that Mac is pregnant and a day after they announced it Ryan had a warrant out for his arrest for failure to meet with his probation officer. This poor kid is going to be seriously effed up. Like I said before Macs going to nursing school was just a filler SL until she got knocked up, and she wasted no time on that front.

I’m surprised that Caitlin’s parents are such a big part of her rehab. She did seem better than before but she also wanted to go home already.  Maci and ty talking about the kids they where blessed with and Nova off on her own. I feel like we see a lot of Nova off by herself. I get that your kids need space otherwise you’re a helicopter parent. But I feel like she’s almost a after thought.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so confused about Catelynn's stint in therapy.  I always thought it was best to limit your contact with family and friends while getting help.  It seems like Tyler has up and moved there, seeing her quite often.

Is it just me or did Amber's babydaddy age about 20 years since he first appeared on the show?


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so confused about Catelynn's stint in therapy.  I always thought it was best to limit your contact with family and friends while getting help.  It seems like Tyler has up and moved there, seeing her quite often.
> 
> Is it just me or did Amber's babydaddy age about 20 years since he first appeared on the show?


He looks like garbage!. Lazy sloth life has taken over. No job, no ambition, just laying around all day listening to Amber's entitled rants. He's got to be wondering WTF he's gotten himself into by knocking her up.


----------



## TC1

How did I not ever realize that when Maci was 16 & Pregnant....Ryan was 21 years old?. And now he's 30 and Mackenzie is 21. 
Lawd he's the ultimate man child. He's never had a JOB!


----------



## roxies_mom

TC1 said:


> He looks like garbage!. Lazy sloth life has taken over. No job, no ambition, just laying around all day listening to Amber's entitled rants. He's got to be wondering WTF he's gotten himself into by knocking her up.


Why do they spend all their time laying on the bed? Makes them look even lazier! Collect that MTV money losers. Leah will figure it out one day....thank goodness for Gary and Kristina giving her a stable home.  Gary wasn't my favorite in the beginning, but he really stepped up and has become a decent father.


----------



## Bentley1

Macys pregnant again? (Saw in above post)^

I haven't watched a single episode of this season but just popped in to see if anything interesting is going on.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya Gary was no saint in the beginning. He’s definitely pus


Bentley1 said:


> Macys pregnant again? (Saw in above post)^
> 
> I haven't watched a single episode of this season but just popped in to see if anything interesting is going on.



She was but misscarried. She said that she thought a cyst burst and that was why she was in pain, she didn’t even know she was pregnant.


----------



## Bentley1

pixiejenna said:


> Ya Gary was no saint in the beginning. He’s definitely pus
> 
> 
> She was but misscarried. She said that she thought a cyst burst and that was why she was in pain, she didn’t even know she was pregnant.


Wow. The woman needs to look into some birth control, that's just disgusting


----------



## TC1

Just read that Maci and Taylor filed for orders of protection for themselves and the 3 children from Ryan.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> Just read that Maci and Taylor filed for orders of protection for themselves and the 3 children from Ryan.



It looks like Ryan was arrested again this week, I'm sure it has something to do with that, should be interesting!


----------



## slang

Bentley1 said:


> Wow. The woman needs to look into some birth control, that's just disgusting



Maci and Taylor seem like great parents, they have great kids, a stable relationship, financially ok...why would it be disgusting to have another baby?


----------



## Bentley1

slang said:


> Maci and Taylor seem like great parents, they have great kids, a stable relationship, financially ok...why would it be disgusting to have another baby?


Because she's said multiple times that she didn't want another baby, that's why. Seems like she keeps getting pregnant because she is being irresponsible and careless, and that disgusts me.


----------



## TC1

Bentley1 said:


> Because she's said multiple times that she didn't want another baby, that's why. Seems like she keeps getting pregnant because she is being irresponsible and careless, and that disgusts me.


You just stated you haven't watched a single episode this season..so curious to know how you know Maci and Taylor's current situation. They have talked at length this season about another child..either by adoption or otherwise.
They are the least of this franchise I would consider "disgusting"


----------



## slang

Bentley1 said:


> Because she's said multiple times that she didn't want another baby, that's why. Seems like she keeps getting pregnant because she is being irresponsible and careless, and that disgusts me.



But they have been talking about having more babies this season, Taylor said he wants more kids. 
Maci doesn't seem irresponsible to me?, she seems one of the most together one on the show - Amber, Cait & Farrah seem like complete opposites and in a different league from Maci and her parenting.


----------



## Bentley1

TC1 said:


> You just stated you haven't watched a single episode this season..so curious to know how you know Maci and Taylor's current situation. They have talked at length this season about another child..either by adoption or otherwise.
> They are the least of this franchise I would consider "disgusting"


Why am I being questioned? Yep, haven't watched a single episode this season. But I have watched all the previous seasons and she mentioned multiple times she didn't want more children. In fact, last season started off by her being "surprised" that she was pregnant with the 3rd baby. Taylor did mention he wanted more last season and Maci said she did NOT. If she changed her mind, then she changed her mind. It's probably for a storyline, still disgusting to me. 
And you're free to feel how you like about them, as am I. And saying they're the least disgusting of the bunch isn't saying much as this group is comprised of complete trash.


----------



## Carson123

slang said:


> But they have been talking about having more babies this season, Taylor said he wants more kids.
> Maci doesn't seem irresponsible to me?, she seems one of the most together one on the show - Amber, Cait & Farrah seem like complete opposites and in a different league from Maci and her parenting.



Agreed. Maci and Chelsea are the best of the bunch.


----------



## Carson123

Bentley1 said:


> Why am I being questioned? Yep, haven't watched a single episode this season. But I have watched all the previous seasons and she mentioned multiple times she didn't want more children. In fact, last season started off by her being "surprised" that she was pregnant with the 3rd baby. Taylor did mention he wanted more last season and Maci said she did NOT. If she changed her mind, then she changed her mind. It's probably for a storyline, still disgusting to me.
> And you're free to feel how you like about them, as am I. And saying they're the least disgusting of the bunch isn't saying much as this group is comprised of complete trash.



I don’t think it’s “disgusting” if a women changes her mind on whether she wants another kid or not. Her family is actually really cute, and Tyler seems like a great husband and father ‍♀️.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm so confused about Catelynn's stint in therapy.  I always thought it was best to limit your contact with family and friends while getting help.  It seems like Tyler has up and moved there, seeing her quite often.
> 
> Is it just me or did Amber's babydaddy age about 20 years since he first appeared on the show?



Haha, I finished the show yesterday.  I'm sure MTV selected a rehab place that would allow filming and allow visits.  The whole family set up shop there.  And what possible rationale was there for Maci to visit except to film a scene.  I know Maci had a miscarriage, but so did a gazillion other women.  Cait and Maci aren't really good friends or anything.  
Its just a joke.  
Whatever happened to Butch's other kid that Cait and Tyler used to care for sometimes.  Was he April's son as well, I've gotten confused as to the lineage. He was a really cute blonde kid.  Poor kid.  

Oh, yeah, Amber's baby daddy is settling in big time.  The robe,  I died.


----------



## Bentley1

Carson123 said:


> I don’t think it’s “disgusting” if a women changes her mind on whether she wants another kid or not. Her family is actually really cute, and Tyler seems like a great husband and father ‍♀️.


Good for you, you can think what you like.


----------



## Carson123

Bentley1 said:


> Good for you, you can think what you like.



I bet you’re super fun at parties [emoji1303]


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Haha, I finished the show yesterday.  I'm sure MTV selected a rehab place that would allow filming and allow visits.  The whole family set up shop there.  And what possible rationale was there for Maci to visit except to film a scene.  I know Maci had a miscarriage, but so did a gazillion other women.  Cait and Maci aren't really good friends or anything.
> Its just a joke.
> Whatever happened to Butch's other kid that Cait and Tyler used to care for sometimes.  Was he April's son as well, I've gotten confused as to the lineage. He was a really cute blonde kid.  Poor kid.
> 
> Oh, yeah, Amber's baby daddy is settling in big time.  The robe,  I died.


Yes!!. I think his name was Nick? April & Butch's child. Haven't seen him around in awhile, instead they film Tyler's sister who's clearly headed down the same path. Yikes.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Yes!!. I think his name was Nick? April & Butch's child. Haven't seen him around in awhile, instead they film Tyler's sister who's clearly headed down the same path. Yikes.



Yes, that's the name, thanks.  These families are complicated.  So if Butch is in rehab, and April is in Arizona filming, who the heck takes care of this poor kid.  Please let it not be Amber, Tyler's sister.


----------



## Bentley1

Carson123 said:


> I bet you’re super fun at parties [emoji1303]


And I bet you're not.
Trying to impose your opinions on others & then attacking them when you don't get your way is such a blast!
You seem really pressed about my opinion on a complete stranger lmao
ETA: reported you for turning MY opinion on a stranger into a personal attack on me. Have a better day ahead.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> Yes!!. I think his name was Nick? April & Butch's child. Haven't seen him around in awhile, instead they film Tyler's sister who's clearly headed down the same path. Yikes.



Nick is not Butch's son, Tyler & Amber are Butch's only biological kids.
I remember when Butch put April's head through a wall for talking to Nick's Father.
Hopefully Nick's Father is a good guy and he was with him while April was going through all her issues in the past.


----------



## TC1

slang said:


> Nick is not Butch's son, Tyler & Amber are Butch's only biological kids.
> I remember when Butch put April's head through a wall for talking to Nick's Father.
> Hopefully Nick's Father is a good guy and he was with him while April was going through all her issues in the past.


Ah, ok! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Megs

Guys let's all get along on one of my favorite threads! Ha, but truly, I think many times things people say can be taken out of context, and it's also ok if we disagree. 

I'm here to talk about Ryan and the orders of protection. I hope they're filming right now so my nosy self can watch how Mac tries to spin this with Ryan in the corner being like yaaa yaaa poor me poor me. His parents at least seem to be over his BS as of late.


----------



## TC1

Megs said:


> Guys let's all get along on one of my favorite threads! Ha, but truly, I think many times things people say can be taken out of context, and it's also ok if we disagree.
> 
> I'm here to talk about Ryan and the orders of protection. I hope they're filming right now so my nosy self can watch how Mac tries to spin this with Ryan in the corner being like yaaa yaaa poor me poor me. His parents at least seem to be over his BS as of late.


Did you read about Ryan also being caught on Tinder again? Rough week for Mackenzie. I also hope they're filming!


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Ryan’s parents are back on the program, maybe with mtv money as their motivation. They where over his bs but got back on when he started dating Mac. They touted her as his saving grace keeping him in line. I’m more along the lines of she babysits him so they no longer have too which is why they like her so much. Since they no longer have to babysit him they have more free time to play the “poor Ryan” roll and spend time with Bentley.

I didn’t know that Ryan was back on tinder lol. I can’t imagine anyone one who isn’t high AF or a total fame h0e who would want to be with him. He’s not cute, no job, no ambition, nothing appealing about him what so ever. I have zero sympathy for Mac, she married him fully knowing he’s a heavy drug user. She can lie until she’s blue in the face it doesn’t change the facts. I almost half think that she doesn’t mind it because it’s easier for her to control him because he’s so out of it all the time. Anyone using hard core drugs isn’t going to be faithful period. She wanted to be on tv and get a MTV paycheck and was willing to do whatever it took to get it. So I consider this as paying her dues, sounds harsh but it is what it is. Just like when women who marry into money because they want that lifestyle, they will earn it in ways they didn’t anticipate.


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> Did you read about Ryan also being caught on Tinder again? Rough week for Mackenzie. I also hope they're filming!



WHAT NO WHERE?! He's honestly something else - I almost feel bad watching him, but I don't.


----------



## Megs

pixiejenna said:


> I think Ryan’s parents are back on the program, maybe with mtv money as their motivation. They where over his bs but got back on when he started dating Mac. They touted her as his saving grace keeping him in line. I’m more along the lines of she babysits him so they no longer have too which is why they like her so much. Since they no longer have to babysit him they have more free time to play the “poor Ryan” roll and spend time with Bentley.
> 
> I didn’t know that Ryan was back on tinder lol. I can’t imagine anyone one who isn’t high AF or a total fame h0e who would want to be with him. He’s not cute, no job, no ambition, nothing appealing about him what so ever. I have zero sympathy for Mac, she married him fully knowing he’s a heavy drug user. She can lie until she’s blue in the face it doesn’t change the facts. I almost half think that she doesn’t mind it because it’s easier for her to control him because he’s so out of it all the time. Anyone using hard core drugs isn’t going to be faithful period. She wanted to be on tv and get a MTV paycheck and was willing to do whatever it took to get it. So I consider this as paying her dues, sounds harsh but it is what it is. Just like when women who marry into money because they want that lifestyle, they will earn it in ways they didn’t anticipate.



Oh ya she ABSOLUTELY loves being on tv - you can tell! She is not about to approach him about what he's doing because she fears him leaving her which means no MTV for her.


----------



## TC1

Megs said:


> WHAT NO WHERE?! He's honestly something else - I almost feel bad watching him, but I don't.


It was on a few gossip sites. I'm not able to post a link..but I know it was on Perez Hilton. They even posted the pic he was using saying he was 25. LOL


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> It was on a few gossip sites. I'm not able to post a link..but I know it was on Perez Hilton. They even posted the pic he was using saying he was 25. LOL


 
Too funny! Glad he got busted, although not surprised. He is not the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## TC1

Filming with Amber's cousin on her own was odd. They have time to fill since Farrah's not filming?..either way..boring time filler.
Mackenzie "Ryan couldn't contain himself" Uhhhhhh huhhhhhh the only thing Ryan is interested in is his dog.


----------



## beekmanhill

Ryan and Mac do have the cutest dog.  Yeah, Ryan was over the moon when Mac announced the pregnancy.  "Wake me in three years."  He never changed a diaper in his life.  Glad Maci is taking action to keep him away from Bentley.  Mac will postpone her dubious career plans yet again and sit around the house.   
I got the feeling everyone is auditioning for Farrah's time.  Amber's friend or cousin, such a winner, three kids, smoking, phoning in car while driving kids, no visible means of support, issues with baby daddy, what's not to like?  Why did Amber need help in the house with the hulk standing by.  He doesn't work for a living, he can't wash dishes?  Does Amber realize that most people work real jobs while pregnant?  
Also figured that Maci and Tyler's meeting with the counselor was just filler.  They aren't going to adopt right now.   
And then there is the Cait/Tyler rehab plot lines. Butch has learned his lesson and is on the upward path, we hope.  But sadly, we have heard this all before.  Tyler's sister seems to be auditioning for a larger role on the show as well.  

I think the show is on life support.  Its dull as dirt, sadly because the teen moms are dull as dirt.    Any new character they've introduced has same old, same old storyline.


----------



## TC1

On Teen Mom 2 Kail, Chelsea and Jenelle are all still churning out kids and have more drama I guess. This OG cast is just wanting to be filmed for $$ when they should really all just let it go and grow up. Not a single one of them (other than Maci & Taylor's clothing line) have or have had to..have a job.
ETA I guess Tyler & Cait have a clothing line..I don't consider that "work" as they abandon it to run across the country at any time. it's just sticking labels on boxes.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Teen Mom 2 will be a problem this year as well,  Chelsea is dull.  Didn't MTV suspend David, so how will Janelle film without him?  He is so controlling.  Of course she has to, they have no other source of income.  Maybe Barbara will get more time.   Kail always provides some drama, and so does Leah.  

How many orders did Tyler say they received in two days, 60?  And that was probably at initial launch.  Somehow processing those items doesn't seem like a big deal to me.   As for repeat business, there won't be any.  I bet people buy once to have something from Cait.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> I think Teen Mom 2 will be a problem this year as well,  Chelsea is dull.  Didn't MTV suspend David, so how will Janelle film without him?  He is so controlling.  Of course she has to, they have no other source of income.  Maybe Barbara will get more time.   Kail always provides some drama, and so does Leah.
> 
> How many orders did Tyler say they received in two days, 60?  And that was probably at initial launch.  Somehow processing those items doesn't seem like a big deal to me.   As for repeat business, there won't be any.  I bet people buy once to have something from Cait.



they're all boring anymore except for kail.....


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, Kail always has something going on, and I like to see the progress (or lack thereof, unfortunately) of Leah's twin.  But that's about it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mackenzie must be desperate.  Just last week Ryan was 'ready when you are' to have a baby, now she's pregnant and he's already checked out!


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Mackenzie must be desperate.  Just last week Ryan was 'ready when you are' to have a baby, now she's pregnant and he's already checked out!



"Call me when he's 30"--Classic Ryan.


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> "Call me when he's 30"--Classic Ryan.


LOL. Didn't he say 3? meaning he wanted nothing to do with diapers or feedings? (not that he'll have anything to do with this child anyhow)


----------



## TC1

Tyler tweeted that he feels "empty and alone" even though Cate and his daughter are under the same roof. I don't understand these statements on social media from these two. Ridiculous attention seeking nonsene.


----------



## mcb100

I was a little taken aback by Amber when she sat down with her friend and started giving her all this advice about raising a child and coparenting and about how wrong that woman's baby daddy is....Amber may be in a better place now than she used to be in but she sure shouldn't be giving people advice. How would amber know all this when gary mostly raised her child alone? 

I just laughed when Amber was shoving the importance of coparenting down her friend's throat...girl, you don't coparent now really and you certainly didn't when gary raised your kid all day.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I stopped watching after Farrah's last episode. The others have been so boring lately that Farrah was the only one entertaining me. Caitlyn is completely pathetic. Get over yourself and take care of your daughter. Maci rubs me the wrong way with her trashy looks and smug attitude although I can say she seems to be a decent mom "for this show." Amber is a druggie IMO and extremely selfish. I prefer watch Farrah arguing with Debra and her hubby to be and her weird little kid than any of the others. I'm betting ratings fall, not over Farrah specifically but the show is boring.


----------



## beekmanhill

The show has only one week left.
I was completely sick of Farrah.  Couldn't even look at her face, nor Debra's.   Now I'm sick of all of them.  I like Maci, but doubt if I'll watch another season, if its renewed.

OMG, do you believe Viacom settled with Farrah?  Why?   Probably just to shut her up.

http://people.com/tv/farrah-abraham...ampaign=peoplemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com


----------



## DD101

beekmanhill said:


> The show has only one week left.
> I was completely sick of Farrah.  Couldn't even look at her face, nor Debra's.   Now I'm sick of all of them.  I like Maci, but doubt if I'll watch another season, if its renewed.
> 
> OMG, do you believe Viacom settled with Farrah?  Why?   Probably just to shut her up.
> 
> http://people.com/tv/farrah-abraham...ampaign=peoplemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com



II can't stand Debra either, or the father for that matter. They all pander to Farrah, why? They helped create that monster. I wonder what the settlement was....and how was there grounds for a settlement anyway? Can't they just fire you, or was it for the reason they stated, because she was doing porn? Farrah needs to slither away.....and take her oddball mom and creepy dad with her. I never want to see the daughters face either, I realize she is just a child and may indeed one day grow into her face......but she has a creepy vibe.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t catch up on demand is playing a episode of teen mom 2 in place of the one it should be.

I’m surprised that they settled. I guess it was easier to settle with her the go to trial which would probably cost just as much if not more depending how long this would have dragged out. And you know that she’d drag it out as long as possible. The part that annoys me is her social media posts of her shopping at LV as a reward for herself while talking about herself like she’s some sort of trailblazer for tolerance. I half hope that some of the producers that worked with her turn around and sue her for severe emotional abuse that she subjected them too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally was able to catch up. Amber was sitting on a giant stuff sloth her bfs spirit animal lol. I’m starting to like his woosh hair do because it’s hilarious. Amber spending her time with Leah taking her bf toy shopping then whines about having to her back? I also loved that she has gestational diabetes and then eats a fruit cup of sugar lol. Her hoodrat “friend” can go now no one wants to watch her or her baby daddy drama.

Maci and Taylor didn’t really seem interested in adoption. It feels like they’ve got to come up with a SL. Ryan and Mac are pregnant and his classic line was the realest thing between them. I don’t know why Mac would be offended has she literally not listen to a word he’s said ever? The more I think about it the more I wonder what Mac will do when she has this kid, I’m starting to think this kid is going to be special needs. I’m not trying to be mean but with his 10G a week problem and the fact that he’s still using can he have any good sperm left? 

Ty and his sis visiting butch is interesting. She’s also heavily trying to get Farrah’s spot on the show. Ty is basically at a rehab once a week visiting people, I feel this has to be exhausting to keep up with this much travel. The visit was pretty much what you’d expect to see a lot of nothing. I’m glad that the rehab told them that this is a life deal. He has to have help endlessly. I kind felt that they just accepted that butch did his court ordered punishment and is hunky Dory. The part that bugged me was that he was living with Ty’s sis and her kids and he was using and she did nothing about it. I’m wondering if she’s also a user because no rational/sane person would allow that ish to happen in their own home. What if he ODed and your kids found him dead?


----------



## pursegrl12

Omg..I cannot. Catelynn just got back from rehab, is home for 3 days and is now going back. Again. 

She needs a freaking job or hobby!!! Her sitting around the house all day like a lump is not helping her


----------



## pursegrl12

Tyler is beyond checked out too...he’s over it. I don’t blame him. Im shocked he’s stayed this long.


----------



## TC1

Ryan is CLEARLY not sober. Do his parents think we're all stupid?.."we're so proud of you" "you're setting an example" blah blah. He's wasted out of his mind. Mackenzie knows too..you can see the way she's side eyeing him in the car. Uh. yeah...he's cold and he's hurting cause he's coming off his high. 
I really think MTV is just enabling by filming and paying these people. There's no need for Ryan to be on this show....just like Adam..he's not a father.


----------



## bussbuss

Man Catelynn just seems sooo lazy to me......how can u miss christmas and new years with ur kid come back n willfully leave in 3 days

She seemed so unhappy to be home from thw moment she walked in seems like arizona is like vacation to her where she has absolutely no responsibilities

I feel so sorry for her hubby and child


----------



## beekmanhill

I couldn't finish the episode again.  When Cait came in the house, she was openly yawning.  Was that scripted or real?  Why was she so tired.  And wow she drove herself home, what an achievement.  How did her car get to the airport?  That rehab place was a joke.  Oh wasn't Butch supposedly the renovation guy for the new house.  Guess it was a professional contractor all along.  That house might be nice.  
Then there was Ryan.  Gosh he was excited about the sonogram, huh?   His parents and Mack are participating in a farce.   They'd all better do an intervention on him, or we'll be reading about him as one of the opiod casualties.  
And what about Amber thinking of moving to CA right after the baby is born.  What about Leah?  Oh, I see, you'll abandon her again.  Wonder where that production money came for the college film.  Hmmmmmmmm, let me mull that one over.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't stand cait. She's a sorry sack of flesh and fur at this point. Home 3 days and wants to leave already. Even after they told her the best thing is for her to do out patient treatment she still runs to rehab. You can't learn how to manage real life if you don't actually spend any time there. She's so selfish Nova needs a mom and her "she'll manage comment" to Ty when he said that Nova needs her is a disgusting response. You wanted to be a parent so badly and you can't even be bothered to take care of the one you have. Poor nova screaming of course she doesn't want to go to school. If she does and dad is picks her up that means mom is gone again. Cait  s sh!t is seriously going to mess Nova up. She's probably going to need major therapy  because her mom keeps abandoning her. Cait has such a bad childhood you'd think that she'd want to be there for her kids but I guess not.

Amber whining about Leah not wanting to spend time with her well can you really blame her? You don't actually do anything and when you do it's all about her new bf and baby. I kind of think leah is over amber.  I am thinking that she's testing the waters to get out of her weekends with amber. She'll conveniently have sleep overs at her friend's homes only on Amber's weekends. Leah probably cares more about spending time with Christine's than her because christina is the one who actually takes care if her. Sloth getting a job in la right after she has her kid is hilarious. Also why wouldn't they just stay with his folks for a month or however long they're going to be there. Then they could actually get to know each other.

Mac and Ryan are painful to watch. Ryan isn't sober and I'm tired of his parents pretending that he is. He was clearly going through withdrawal during the dr visit and drive home.  The only entertaining thing is hearing the all the sweet nothings he tells mac. I don't think I can handle 8 more months of this, see me in 18 years. Keep them coming Ry.

Maci is pretty boring to watch at this point. I don't mean it in a bad way, she's the only one who has her ish together. Pretty much living life as normally as she can given she's on a TV show. Both her kids look like mini mes, Bentley is a pretty good mix of both parents. It will be interesting to see if they change as they age.


----------



## Megs

What rubs me wrong about Cate is how entirely selfish she is. Plenty of people have anxiety, and I don't mean feel a little nervous, I mean at times crippling anxiety. She has gone to rehab multiple times for it and gets home for 3 days and is going again. She isn't even trying with outpatient or changing her meds, she doesn't care. She was sadder to leave her dog than her kid, and that is really shocking and upsetting. She is messing with Nova and the thing is there are other options - outpatient isn't a walk in the park, it's long days with a lot of therapists and she can see psychiatrists to work with her meds. Tyler was saying how he really felt when he talked to his sister and he was spot on. She infuriates me by this point. 

Ryan was high in that episode right... like MTV even knew and cut it to show that off. The fact that stupid Mac can keep pretending he is fine is mind boggling. He is not fine and she is just enabling, as are his parents. 

Amber... she is so upset with Gary but Gary is what's stable in Leah's life. Amber pops in and out when it suits her. She wants to go to California, so she will!! Gary can't do that, because he is a full time parent, Amber just visits Leah here and there. I get that she went to prison and got clean, but it doesn't mean that she is a good mom to Leah. Taking her for a massage and giving her over the top gifts does not make her a good mom. Being her mom does. 

Maci's storyline is boring because she is doing well, good for her.


----------



## pixiejenna

The she’ll manage comment was the worst, it really pissed me off. You expect a 3 year old to manage her mom repeatedly abandoning her. But you as a adult in her late 20s need to be dealt with little kid gloves and go away to rehab cause life is hard. Honestly I’d be interested to know how much time she’s spent in rehab between her ppd and after the miscarriage. How much time she has spent with her kid vs spent in rehab Nova is only 3 years old. Next week will be interesting because you kn0w dr drew is going to kiss her butt for getting “help” instead of calling her out for being a lousy parent. Maybe if she actually worked in her life she’d have a easier time trying outpatient treatment. Probably sounds like too much work for her and is just easier to go away from your problems instead of learning how to manage them with behavior therapy to change habits.


----------



## beekmanhill

Most people when leaving rehab look healthy and fit.   It's always evident on the TV show Intervention.  Also remember Butch when he left jail looking so good?  Cait looked her same sloppy self.  I think that place was a glorified country club.  Amber went to a similar place way back when, courtesy of MTV also.  It didn't do her a lick of good and she kept using and eventually went to jail, or as she called it, gel.  Wonder if it was the same place?


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Most people when leaving rehab look healthy and fit.   It's always evident on the TV show Intervention.  Also remember Butch when he left jail looking so good?  Cait looked her same sloppy self.  I think that place was a glorified country club.  Amber went to a similar place way back when, courtesy of MTV also.  It didn't do her a lick of good and she kept using and eventually went to jail, or as she called it, gel.  Wonder if it was the same place?


"gel" *DEAD* 
Ryan didn't look healthy or fit either. he's an overweight mess at this point!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's never a good idea when you add cameras into your rehab stint.  I mean Tyler and the family literally uprooted and moved to wherever.  Most facilities need the family to be far away and visit here and there.  All of that family interaction AND the MTV cameras wasn't good.  She needs to focus on her issues. 

For the most part Caitlyn is just lazy.  But when she was back for a day and already ready to go back, because she was tired.  I knew it was all a joke.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I teared up when Nova was in the car "Mommy will come get me!" and Catelynn couldn't wait to leave her already. Poor little baby. So sad


----------



## DC-Cutie

Amber really does wrap herself up in men.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is anyone else watching the other teen mom show?


----------



## beekmanhill

I googled the facility Cait attended and it doesn't sound too good based on its Yelp reviews.   Course Yelp is not always reliable.  Arizona slapped it with warnings in 2015  for the number of suicides there.
http://tucson.com/news/local/third-...cle_b073f788-4af9-512f-bb37-8692aecb9292.html

One of the Yelp comments was very telling.  The guy said everything was blamed on childhood trauma and the person in question ended up blaming everyone in the family for the problems.  Sound familiar? 

https://www.yelp.com/biz/sierra-tucson-tucson-4


----------



## beekmanhill

So it seems Cait was on weed all the time, Amber was drinking, Ryan was as we know spaced out all the time and we weren't really shown this (except for Ryan).  So much for a reality show.
Amber has every excuse in the book.  She didn't want Leah to see her when she was drinking but she could go out, do a show, meet the Hulk and get pregnant. And she is mad at Gary?
Ryan seemed sober for the first time in ages.  I guess being pulled over with drugs in the car and the threat of jail over his head got him sober for the next few months or so.  Course walking off the show rather than deal with Maci does not bode well for the future.
Cait is just too obsessed with herself and here childhood and her own issues.  I wish she'd just get out and do something and get away from the daily preoccupation with herself and her problems.  
Dr. Drew is an embarrassment to the profession.

As for the other Teen Mom show, I watched a couple of episodes.  I thought the girls on the show were more interesting than the current bunch, but I just didn't want to be drawn in too much or next thing you know it will be 8 years from now and I'll still be watching.  One of the young girls reminded me of Kendall and Kylie in looks.  She was intelligent too, as was her mother.  Her bf was a complete jerk.  
Then there is the trans boy who is going to act as father to the baby of the girlfriend.  WHAAAAAAAA??????? I didn't get enough info on the background of this couple in the episodes I watched.


----------



## pursegrl12

and of course dr. drew didn't grill amber on not seeing Leah enough and he didn't grille caitlyn on her 48 rehab stays every other week. and didn't grill ryan on WHY he can't take a drug test!!!!

maci is just boring at this point...


----------



## TC1

Ryan not wanting to go on stage with just Maci is telling. He's a liar and she has receipts. Won't take a drug test yet has been for months for probabtion. Huh? so weird. Drugs in the car....hmmm but you've been sober since you left rehab?..ohhhkayyyy Ryan.
Amber always has so many excuses for everything. Time to grow up. Cait...same thing.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Ryan not wanting to go on stage with just Maci is telling. He's a liar and she has receipts. Won't take a drug test yet has been for months for probabtion. Huh? so weird. Drugs in the car....hmmm but you've been sober since you left rehab?..ohhhkayyyy Ryan.
> Amber always has so many excuses for everything. Time to grow up. Cait...same thing.



Yeah, Maci has the texts.  Ryan I'm sure deleted Maci's replies and requests.  Ryan is a different person though when sober.  He was talking at the normal rate of speed last night instead of his usual slow motion accompanied by blank stare.   He's still an ahole and a liar.   And Mack knows it and his parents know it.  I didn't get the deal with Bentley.  It seems Ryan has visitation now?  But supervised with parents, I hope.  I FF'd a lot, it gets so boring.


----------



## TC1

Ryan and Mackenzie saying Ryan can't get a therapist in Tenn because of his "job" 
Girl, not everthing has to be filmed. I loved it when Larry said to Maci "you goin' out there just you and Ryan?" she said "Yeah" and he said "You get him girl" LOL they know Ryan is full off crap.
Also Ryan saying everyone that sold him drugs is in jail. Okkkkk. Where did ya get the ones found in your car? 
Dr Drew needs to ask real questions instead of making excuses for these losers.


----------



## beekmanhill

I did a double take when they mentioned "his job."  Ryan has got every excuse in the book . Poor guy can't even find a therapist because of MTV, what a joke.  And I guess he is too well known to attend 12 step meetings.  What a bind he is in.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao of course dr drew kissed everyone’s butts like usual. 

Amber is full of BS and doesn’t like being called out for it. People aren’t calling you a bad m0m because you went through depression from your break up. Your a bad mom because you have a history of doing pretty much nothing with your own daughter. But can find time to get a new bf and get knocked up. Also why would Leah be excited to be a big sister to your kid, B she’s already a big sister to a sibling who she loves and lives with. Amber’s bf seems to be on board with the Amber’s a victim SL. I’m also disturbed by the fact that amber basically attributes him to saving her which shows she’s just as needy as ever. 

So Cait is sober for 5 minutes and is hailed as a great example of life?!? Also when dr drew asked if ty was sober and she didn’t answer hilarious. If I lived with you I’d have to be stoned too. And yes your running away to rehab is messing up your daughter dr drew saying that it’s not is despicable. Zero accountability for her actions. Also for someone who’s so messed up from her mom that she needs to be in rehab as much as she dose, she sure has no problem dumping nova on her mom. 

Ryan actually did seem sober which was surprising to see. Still trying to sell the same old bs story is old. If you’re really sober you’d take the drug tests for Maci. Hell you’d do it on camera if it’s true. I found it interesting that Ryan’s dad wa like you go girl to Maci for going out on stage with him alone. And his mom was like there’s stuff people don’t know about the two of them. Such a mamas boy and dad is over it. He doesn’t want to go on stage because he doesn’t want to be called out on his BS. I also don’t think he wants to be on stage with Maci because he can’t control the outcome and he knows how it’s going to go. And the reason why no therapist would work with him because of the show and his rehab couldn’t provide references is total BS. You either want help r you don’t if you don’t want it fine but at least own it. Also I’d love for him to take Maci to court over custody of Bentley. That would be the most entertaining thing ever to watch because I can’t imagine any judge giving him more time with Bentley without drug tests and a court appointed supervision.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> Ryan not wanting to go on stage with just Maci is telling. He's a liar and she has receipts. Won't take a drug test yet has been for months for probabtion. Huh? so weird. Drugs in the car....hmmm but you've been sober since you left rehab?..ohhhkayyyy Ryan.
> Amber always has so many excuses for everything. Time to grow up. Cait...same thing.


SMH users are all the same../no one is going to grow up or take accountability until the check is gone.


----------



## beekmanhill

I only know I'd panic if I were Mack.  She is one MTV paycheck away from homelessness.  She gets pregnant, postponing her nursing studies and imaginary future career, haha.  To get pregnant with this guy is lunacy; I suppose she knows Larry and mama would come to her rescue.  I think this series is on its last legs. Who knows if it will last much longer.  Can't believe the ratings were anything to brag about this season; it was pretty dull.


----------



## pixiejenna

Part 2 was equally uneventful.

Cait cries about life, ty still smoking up. Butch gets a name change I missed what his real name is lol.

Amber cries because she doesn’t want to be held accountable for the fact that she’s a suck mom. It was confirmed when Christina apologized to amber and dr drew had too point it out and make her apologize back. Basically amber still has to be treated with I’m a special 5 year old gloves. I didn’t know that Christina cheated on her ex with Gary.

Ryan pitches a hissyfit about Maci being a trigger because nothing is his fault. Also he’s “sober” all this time. Maci really needs to stop this nonsense and go to court and deal with him this way. If he drops dirty then it’s his problem and she can easily keep Bentley away from this nonsense. Which is only going to get worse once Mac has her baby.

Debora is sad that she doesn’t have a relationship Farrah. Farrah won’t talk about anything other than herself being a victim of everyone trying to make her look bad. She’s a very busy business person with many in devours none of which she can actually specify. And her daughter knows what she dose, but clearly not about porn lol.


----------



## TC1

Debra is just sad that her MTV paycheck is over. I guess there's no follow up to Deb's OG rap?


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber had her baby sloth
https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...mes-baby-boy-with-andrew-glennon-first-photo/

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## beekmanhill

Anyone watching Teen Mom?   It seems that they are starting the season with the reunion BTS from last season.   Is that because they fired David at some point and MTV is short of content?  
Kail is so entitled and demanding.  She thinks she deserves special treatment at the reunion, wants to be separated from anyone she is currently annoyed with.  Odd how she is so jealous of Javi after the way she treated him.  He is free to date whoever he wants.   I wanted to see Leah's disabled daughter but I don't think they've shown her yet.  The twin got so tall.  They haven't shown Corey, wonder if he dropped out of the show.    Kail's face is frightening.  So are her tats.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Anyone watching Teen Mom?   It seems that they are starting the season with the reunion BTS from last season.   Is that because they fired David at some point and MTV is short of content?
> Kail is so entitled and demanding.  She thinks she deserves special treatment at the reunion, wants to be separated from anyone she is currently annoyed with.  Odd how she is so jealous of Javi after the way she treated him.  He is free to date whoever he wants.   I wanted to see Leah's disabled daughter but I don't think they've shown her yet.  The twin got so tall.  They haven't shown Corey, wonder if he dropped out of the show.    Kail's face is frightening.  So are her tats.


^^all of their asses are also frigtening. Kail, Brianna her mom and her sister all had Dr Miami give them a monstrosity.
Leah's daughter Ali was the one she was laying on the ground with playing Connect 4 whicle she told her that she'd be staying with Corey while the bratty one got to go to California.
I agree the filiming timeline is weird. David throwing a tempter tantrum because there wasn't enough free beer for his liking then storming off and popping the ballons for the set?, Mhmm real mature.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> ^^all of their asses are also frigtening. Kail, Brianna her mom and her sister all had Dr Miami give them a monstrosity.


Brianna's butt looks really bad, which is probably why she keeps it covered all the time


----------



## pursegrl12

my jaw dropped to the floor when I saw Brianna's butt as she exited the car...same with Kail!!!! shes' so nasty! her gross ass covered in awful tatoos then wants to be treated like the queen of england at a MTV reunion show


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> ^^all of their asses are also frigtening. Kail, Brianna her mom and her sister all had Dr Miami give them a monstrosity.
> Leah's daughter Ali was the one she was laying on the ground with playing Connect 4 whicle she told her that she'd be staying with Corey while the bratty one got to go to California.
> I agree the filiming timeline is weird. David throwing a tempter tantrum because there wasn't enough free beer for his liking then storming off and popping the ballons for the set?, Mhmm real mature.



David really showed off his explosive temper, didn't he?  Wonder what Janelle puts up with when the cameras aren't filming  I just read he was popping the balloons with a knife. I didn't see that.  Maybe that's when he was fired.   But I seem to remember it was over an offensive tweet.  Where do these entitled morons come from?


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t understand why they started with a reunion primp session. Kail being her annoying and demanding extra special treatment because her kid wasn’t vaccinated. Maybe you should have left him at home if going to the reunion was that damn important. Using your kid as a excuse to get rid of everyone else because you don’t like them is pretty damn selfish. She’s season 2 Farrah replacement! Bri just thrives on the drama and is going to cause a lot of drama for kicks and giggles. I was surprised to see janelle chumming up with Bri she must be desperate for a friend. David pitching a hissy fit because there’s not enough beer. WTF?!? I can’t even imagine what he does when cameras aren’t around. Leah’s interactions with her kids always feel so forced and unnatural.


----------



## beekmanhill

My theory is that they didn't have enough drama during the usual fillming season.  Also because they fired David at some point during filming, its useful to show his explosive temper.


----------



## beekmanhill

Gosh and golly, is this whole season going to be about last season's reunion?  
What did Brianna's sister call Kail's friend, brick butt?   I'm more fascinated by everybody's butts now than anything else on the show.  The fights have just gotten too predictable.
When Kail, Leah, and Chelsea threatened to walk out, I was silently pleading MTV to say "OK, just go."    I'd like to see Kail's inflated face fall flat.  If lucky she MIGHT get a low level assistant job at some local TV station.  Her entitlement is beyond belief.  I don't think Julia Roberts makes these demands.  
Janelle is Janelle, never going to change.  
I didn't see a smile on Jace or kaiser's face during the whole show.  Jace seems quite anxious.  Who could blame them, its so sad for them, living in the middle of arguments all the time. 
Why oh why do I keep watching?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> I didn’t understand why they started with a reunion primp session. Kail being her annoying and demanding extra special treatment because her kid wasn’t vaccinated. Maybe you should have left him at home if going to the reunion was that damn important. Using your kid as a excuse to get rid of everyone else because you don’t like them is pretty damn selfish. She’s season 2 Farrah replacement! Bri just thrives on the drama and is going to cause a lot of drama for kicks and giggles. I was surprised to see janelle chumming up with Bri she must be desperate for a friend. David pitching a hissy fit because there’s not enough beer. WTF?!? I can’t even imagine what he does when cameras aren’t around. Leah’s interactions with her kids always feel so forced and unnatural.


I was thinking, Kail didn't have her kid vaccinated and now all worried about other people being around him, yet she traveled on a plane full of people, all breathing recycled air.  She probably didn't seem too concerned then.  Her excuse was just stupid!  no other way to describe it.

Can we petition the camera guy to NEVER zoom in on Brianna and her sister's butts???  Puh-lease!

David and Janelle - that has to be the most volatile, controlling, and just outright weird relationship in all of Teen Mom.  David has attitude of an abuser and his little comments to Barbara and Kaiser's dad and grandmother - was so creepy.  I just knew those guys were gonna come to blows.  Janelle doesn't have a mind of her own or a backbone, so whatever he says goes


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking, Kail didn't have her kid vaccinated and now all worried about other people being around him, yet she traveled on a plane full of people, all breathing recycled air.  She probably didn't seem too concerned then.  Her excuse was just stupid!  no other way to describe it.
> 
> Can we petition the camera guy to NEVER zoom in on Brianna and her sister's butts???  Puh-lease!
> 
> David and Janelle - that has to be the most volatile, controlling, and just outright weird relationship in all of Teen Mom.  David has attitude of an abuser and his little comments to Barbara and Kaiser's dad and grandmother - was so creepy.  I just knew those guys were gonna come to blows.  Janelle doesn't have a mind of her own or a backbone, so whatever he says goes



I agree.  David is an abuser for sure.  And all it takes is a beer or two to set him off, not that he is nice when sober.  When they sent Jace to get Kaiser I was so furious.  How dare they put Jace in that position.  You could see the fear on the kid's face.
Yeah, I forgot about Kait and her worrying about the kid.  I almost said I'm surprised Javi gave permission, but he is not baby daddy, I forgot.  Baby should not have been on a plane or in a crowded backstage area with hair spray and makeup and everything else.


----------



## TC1

David to security "my body is a weapon of mass destruction"  he's such an as*hole
Jenelle sending Jace to go get Kaiser was a calculated mess, poor Jace you can tell he's scared of David.


----------



## pursegrl12

I absolutley believe that David abuses those boys. 100%...when a child tells you something, it is most likely the truth. where there is smoke, there is fire. I hope to God that those kids get taken away before the abuse gets worse.


----------



## Megs

This season is terrible right?! So it's not just me. I usually enjoy watching the show, but it's been slow and painful and really just quite terrible all around. It's like they have nothing to do and Bri and her sister are just insane with the way they try to start fights. I can barely even say out loud that I still watch this because it is just terrible and mortifying all the way around.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> David to security "my body is a weapon of mass destruction"  he's such an as*hole
> Jenelle sending Jace to go get Kaiser was a calculated mess, poor Jace you can tell he's scared of David.


Jace told her he didn't want he to marry David..


----------



## pixiejenna

I just wanted to drop this here lmao! 

https://m.eonline.com/news/938940/t...-already-looking-at-sperm-banks-for-baby-no-4

I just caught the last episode so this is episode #3 for the season and still at the reunion omg how freaking long does it take to film a reunion?!?  Bri is such a drama queen and so is her whole family. They legit turned the show into Springer.


----------



## TC1

So much for Kail getting a job with her degree. She's just going to keep popping out kids to try to stay relevant. Rumour has it she wants her own show...that why she hashtags all her posts Kailandthechaos and all 3 boys have their own Instagram accounts


----------



## pixiejenna

She’s mentioned that she wants her own show on teen mom. I don’t know why she thinks that anyone would watch it lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

So kails GF is on the show now, even though she’s pitching hissy fits about Bri. Also I don’t know why the producers patterned her on the back for how “mature” she acted during the reunion.  Bri and Javi are clearly enjoying each other’s company. Her family seems to really like him too. I’m just here for the show because you know this will blow up when it burns out.

Leah went trick or treating is probably the most normal thing we’ve seen her doing.

Janelle and barb really need to work together. Their family feud is really laying the groundwork for Jace to truly become a nightmare. If he doesn’t get his way he’ll just put them against each other to get it. I honestly think he’s better off with a foster family than either one of them along with a no contact order so neither one of them can influence him. He needs some serious help that neither one of them are qualified to give.

OMG Watson is so freaking cute I die. I’m happy that aubree has cole her dad is a worthless sack of flesh and fur.


----------



## Prufrock613

K Hulk was palyin’ y’all
She clarified, "No, I'm going to go to the sperm bank. That would be cute. You know how Snooki and JWoww did their little show on MTV, ours could be about our pregnancy."

Keep reaching for the stars K!


----------



## Prufrock613

pixiejenna said:


> She’s mentioned that she wants her own show on teen mom. I don’t know why she thinks that anyone would watch it lol.



What is going to be called?
3 Kids and a “Journalist/ TV presenter?
3 Kids and (cmon MTV) give me my $$


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, Kail is auditioning for her new show for sure.    She thinks having lesbian friends makes her oh so interesting.   And of course we know she cares what Javi does because she is so controlling.  
Jenelle must have rehearsed that whole phone call with David about the therapist's visits.  She sounded so sane.  Poor Jace is so messed up already.  I think its too late for him.  Maybe he could go away to a good boarding school for high school to get away from both Barb and Jenelle.  They'd never let him go though.  
Maci looks happy for a change, and she looks a lot better this season.  She's not as haggard and messy as before.  
Chelsea's baby is cute, but there is no story there.  Its a stretch to finish the season with this gang.


----------



## pursegrl12

OMG, now Kail is a lesbian?!? jesus christ, I feel sorry for those boys....all have different dads and now their mom likes girls......wtf?!?!


----------



## beekmanhill

Guess so, or Kail thinks its a good plot for her new comedy.


----------



## TC1

pursegrl12 said:


> OMG, now Kail is a lesbian?!? jesus christ, I feel sorry for those boys....all have different dads and now their mom likes girls......wtf?!?!


I think that's just something she orchestrated to get people talking..and then can get super defensive if anyone says anything like "there's nothing wrong with being bisexual" (which of course there's not) but Kail will use it as a storyline.


----------



## pixiejenna

Well she's got to create a SL until she can get knocked up again lol. I don't think kails a lesbian so much as a hoe who will give it up to anyone who gives her a ounce of attention. 3 kids with 3 different baby daddies pretty much confirms it. She's a equal opportunity hoe she'll take whatever she can get. I can't imagine why anyone would find her attractive her personality is so completely vial. I honestly can't even say she's a good mom, she brings an insane amount of drama into her children's lives with no regard of how it will affect them.


----------



## Megs

Kail..... I honestly can't believe I used to think she had her head on straight. It is the polar opposite, girl is crazy. If she is gay or bi, it is absolutely fine - but I think she is all about her personal story and ratings. What's better than having 3 kids with 3 different dad's and drama with your ex? Becoming bi. And being shy about her girlfriend. She loves the layers it brings her story but this is all at expense of her kids. She was cruel and evil to Jo and is now trying to be BFFs with him, even having him hold her little one. 

Bri - she WANTS to start fights, she and her mom and sister. They think their storyline is fights, so that's what they do. This relationship with Javi is going to implode, so we're all just waiting around for it. 

Leah - it was REALLY nice to see her having a nice time with her girls and getting along with Jeremy. Aren't they hooking up or back together? I just like that she seems to be doing well. 

Chelsea - cute little guy and Cole really is a great dad to Aubree and Watson. Those kids are lucky to have that stability. 

Janelle - Jace, unfortunately, has a very slim chance of making it out of this situation ok. The fights, the cops, the drama, it is not even close to normal. Janelle was all cool and collected talking to David and I was curious what she could have been on to make her so calm while she explained things. She has never had the best interest of Jace at heart, everything for her is about Barbara. 

I just feel for these kids. Plenty of people come from divorced homes or single parents, and that doesn't mean they are bound to have issues. It is what the adults around them do with the situation. I give so many props to Corey for doing things with Leah and their girls so well, to help them be as well-adjusted as possible. I know reality shows are a lot about the drama for views, but it's one thing if that's adults playing into it and another thing if kids are involved. These other kids are going to struggle so much understanding their life and adjusting because of this. It almost makes me want to stop watching... almost.


----------



## TC1

Javi announced he and his girlfriend are having a baby (not Brianna) these guys just keep em coming.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Javi announced he and his girlfriend are having a baby (not Brianna) these guys just keep em coming.



I like Javi but what is the rush? He's involved with Kail and her nuttiness and seems to be a good dad to both Isaac and lincoln even though Isaac isn't his.  Can't another one wait just a few years.  He's young.  
I guess the Brianna story was just for the show.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like Javi just likes to knock women up. He seems to really enjoy being a dad, enjoyed playing with bri's daughter he knew for  all of 5 seconds. I think he liked bri but they also didn't live near each other. He also has a thing for girls who are cray cray. So he went with a local girl for his next kid. I feel like if they lived closer that bri would already be knocked up months ago.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I like Javi but what is the rush? He's involved with Kail and her nuttiness and seems to be a good dad to both Isaac and lincoln even though Isaac isn't his.  Can't another one wait just a few years.  He's young.
> I guess the Brianna story was just for the show.


The rush is to get to the MTV negotiating table and keep that money rolling in. I'm just assuming here that his military career is over. He loves being filmed. On his "Being Javi special" he talked about having cameras around all the time and "being famous" he also mentioned on his date with Brianna "we're both on TV" 
So now Jeremy is laid off..so the only cast member that has a job is Cole...and I guess perhaps Corey but he's not really a cast member anymore.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, did Javi leave the military?   I didn’t know that.  I guess it’s been obvious but I dint really notice.

Did Corey voluntarily opt out of the show?  He’s hardly on.  I like seeing him with the twins.  I hope they update the status of the twin with MD.  Jeremy always seemed nice, but he has such a casual attitude about being away from his daughter for months at a time.   No jobs in West Va I guess.


----------



## mcb100

I think that javi and bri's relationship was either just for the show or nothing more than a hookup....Kinda seems like he is leading her on and she is ok with it (all this talk from javi's mouth about being able to date who he wants and why it shouldn't matter that he is with bri now and then he just introduces her as only a friend to everyone, "we're just friends.")

Because of this, i would not be surprised if they are either just using each other for ratings/romantic purposes or to make Kail mad.

I kind of understand a little bit of Kail's frustration. Javi is free to date whoever he wants. But when you share a kid with someone you kind of want to know who the child will be around, and how serious it is. Bri seems fine to me, wayyyy overly dramatic but a decent girl, but Javi has Kail's kid around Bri and he won't even tell Kail if they are dating or not....


----------



## DC-Cutie

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, did Javi leave the military?   I didn’t know that.  I guess it’s been obvious but I dint really notice.
> 
> Did Corey voluntarily opt out of the show?  He’s hardly on.  I like seeing him with the twins.  I hope they update the status of the twin with MD.  Jeremy always seemed nice, but he has such a casual attitude about being away from his daughter for months at a time.   No jobs in West Va I guess.


Corey still pops up here and there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> I think that javi and bri's relationship was either just for the show or nothing more than a hookup....Kinda seems like he is leading her on and she is ok with it (all this talk from javi's mouth about being able to date who he wants and why it shouldn't matter that he is with bri now and then he just introduces her as only a friend to everyone, "we're just friends.")
> 
> Because of this, i would not be surprised if they are either just using each other for ratings/romantic purposes or to make Kail mad.
> 
> I kind of understand a little bit of Kail's frustration. Javi is free to date whoever he wants. But when you share a kid with someone you kind of want to know who the child will be around, and how serious it is. Bri seems fine to me, wayyyy overly dramatic but a decent girl, but Javi has Kail's kid around Bri and he won't even tell Kail if they are dating or not....



Kail brings all sorts of men and women around her children, remember she was sneaking around with some guy while Javi was deployed and she had another guy around Issac when she cheated on Joe..  So she has no room to be angry


----------



## mcb100

^Right, I forgot about that! Jo didn't even know that that cashier guy from the Target was dating Kail and around Isaac for a little bit too, I believe. Tbh both of them are in the wrong a bit. Kail is very crazy, and Javi seems very controlling. Neither one of them are any prize and I kind of feel bad for the kids who will one day, grow up and watch TV to see everything unfold. While their parents probably make a very good income from being on the show, there is constant arguing, fighting, and drama in front of the kids--don't even get me started on Janelle and David.

Also, some of the cast like Kail & Bri (separately I mean, aside from the Javi drama) are so dramatic and overly emotional that Chelsea seemed pained to have to sit next to them during the reunion what with all the fighting and the uncomfortable kind of air around them all, also the fact that Janelle is always extremely dramatic as well and seems to show up to every reunion and then dramatically storm off and leave with the staff chasing after her outside. I know it must be extremely difficult to have your dirty laundry on air at the reunion show, but I read somewhere that the main girls like Janelle, Chelsea, Kail make over 300k as season not counting IG endorsements and sponsoring products, so I feel like the least Janelle can do is sit there for 45 minutes and spew out fake answers to the crowd. The show is probably financing her house, her life, and money for her children--a little part of me feels like she should be able to sit there for the reunion and at least just give generic fake answers if she doesn't want to reveal something.


----------



## DC-Cutie

basically, MTV has created a group of entitled brats!


----------



## mrskolar09

This is so true!

Any shred of humility is gone.  The only one that seems normal in any way now is Chelsea.  The rest have let their C grade MTV “stardom” inflate their heads past the point of return.  
I quit watching a couple seasons ago but still manage to catch the dramatic highlights through the tag mags and stories online.  
I can’t imagine raising my kids the way most of these girls do.


----------



## TC1

So Kail admits she's ot seeing Dom..like we didn't know she was just trolling us.
More of David's disgusting personality comes out and I'm assuming then let Nathan rant about him being homophobic so that it's just another reason for him to be fired. 
Leah talking to herself all episode with Aleeah on her phone was boring. Really can't even fill a whole show these days.
Have to admit I was surprised Adam even showed up for court.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don't like the way Chelsea is pushing so hard for Aubree's name change.  Her daddy told her from birth, not to put Adam's name on the birth certificate after he basically disowned Aubree.  But Noooooo....  she did it anyways and now she's trying to erase it all.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don't like the way Chelsea is pushing so hard for Aubree's name change.  Her daddy told her from birth, not to put Adam's name on the birth certificate after he basically disowned Aubree.  But Noooooo....  she did it anyways and now she's trying to erase it all.


Aubree said herself she still wanted Lind to be part of her last name. I can see Chelsea wanting to have the same last name of the daughter she's been raising by herself..that part makes sense to me. Of course Adam offered to let her add Deboer to her name if she dropped all child support and future support. Adam is the posterboy for deadbeat dad.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Aubree said herself she still wanted Lind to be part of her last name. I can see Chelsea wanting to have the same last name of the daughter she's been raising by herself..that part makes sense to me. Of course Adam offered to let her add Deboer to her name if she dropped all child support and future support. Adam is the posterboy for deadbeat dad.


Adam is just awful.  
I guess I just didn't like the bait questions Chelsea was asking Aubree.  I feel like the name shouldn't be added unless Aubree is legally adopted by Cole.


----------



## pursegrl12

DC-Cutie said:


> Adam is just awful.
> I guess I just didn't like the bait questions Chelsea was asking Aubree.  I feel like the name shouldn't be added unless Aubree is legally adopted by Cole.


 agreed....i mean what if they get divorced? now aubree has to change her name back again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> agreed....i mean what if they get divorced? now aubree has to change her name back again.


Right!  Poor child is gonna have 6 last names before it's all said and done


----------



## pixiejenna

The only time we see Cory is for kid swaps usually in a gas station parking lot lol. I feel like both his wife and him don’t want anything to do with the show. But he still on the payroll in the most bare minimum he can possibly get away with. Because if it wasn’t for the show his ex would have basically no income and would probably hit rock bottom. Leah is still able to support herself and he doesn’t have too and it helps keep her in line because she can’t get too out of hand and if she does it’s on camera.  It benefits both of the girls if Leah’s  thriving.

I don’t blame Chelsea for wanting to change Aubrees last name. I think at the time she put down Adams name  despite the advice  of her father because she was young and dumb. She probably believed that Adam would change his colors and come around and step up, it’s his flesh and blood how could he not? However I also didn’t like how it was bated for the showing the way she went to ask aubree about it. I feel like she doesn’t really have much of a storyline because with out Adam she doesn’t really have any drama. So I feel like this is probably why it was so awkwardly pushed on camera.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just watched the last episode and am so confused. What kind of company would want to do business with Janelle? Ya I'll give her that her brows are better. Not sure what kind of company would want her as a spokesperson. Definitely not one I'd want to do business with. Of course her kids drop offs are drama filled she thrives in it. 

Kail is just as bad as Bri. She doesn't want to admit that Dom is her GF just like Bri doesn't want to admit that she's with Javi. Two peas in the same pod.

Leah is at least spending quality time with her kids now. But too much forced conversations, she's overcompensating.

Chelsea's day in court went pretty quickly. Not surprised by the outcome. I am surprised that Adam's mom approached her before it started clearly an effort to get her riled up before seeing the judge.


----------



## br00kelynx

Stephan on Teen Mom Young and Pregnant is so scary. She needs to get away from him. I can’t even stand looking at him. 

All these people are so angry and miserable all the time. Sad they are raising kids in such negative environments.


----------



## beekmanhill

I only watched a few, but I agree, that guy is menacing.   I don't like any of the guys.  The one that annoys me most is that one whose girlfriend looks a bit like Kendall Jenner.   He is just such a blob.   To do the simplest little thing seems to be an effort.  The girls always get stuck and the guys "help" when they can.  No its not help when its your child, its your responsibililty.  
Then  the one with the trans partner; I never understood the whole deal, made no sense to me.  I stopped watching a while ago.


----------



## pursegrl12

br00kelynx said:


> Stephan on Teen Mom Young and Pregnant is so scary. She needs to get away from him. I can’t even stand looking at him.
> 
> All these people are so angry and miserable all the time. Sad they are raising kids in such negative environments.



do you ever see the way he talks to her mom in HER house?!?!? OMG, i'd kick his ass into next week!!!! how there women let their kids bf/gf's talk to them in their house!!! like wtf is wrong with them to be disrespected like that!!


----------



## br00kelynx

Well since we can’t have Butch Bar’s mom will have to do...


----------



## TC1

All these mom's always going to court. Nova calling Brianna lazy was so funny 
Jenelle and David wanted to take all the kids on vacation yet spazz out when they keep them awake...Uh, yeah you have 4 kids. David is always so hostile. Kaiser is going to start acting out even worse with the way David is always harping on him.


----------



## mcb100

Adam is a stereotypical deadbeat, absolutely horrible. It makes sense that Chelsea would want to add on to her kid's last name (after all, Adam has had zero involvement, really. Aubrey does not have much to do with her last name besides Adam's parents.), the only problem that I have with her is that she seems to feed her kid lines on national TV a lot. Aubrey does not need to be encouraged to say the right thing about certain situations on national TV. We all know that Adam is a deadbeat and a terrible father already. We do.  I am sure that we can sense that there is some part of Aubrey that does want some of her last name to match the one that Chelsea and Cole have. You do not have to force Aubrey to say things just to get your point across.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> All these mom's always going to court. Nova calling Brianna lazy was so funny
> Jenelle and David wanted to take all the kids on vacation yet spazz out when they keep them awake...Uh, yeah you have 4 kids. David is always so hostile. Kaiser is going to start acting out even worse with the way David is always harping on him.



I mean I love how honest kids can be. Nova was getting everything off her chest about her lazy Aunt AND Mom!  Lol

I feel for all the kids around Janelle and David. They look scared all the time.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I mean I love how honest kids can be. Nova was getting everything off her chest about her lazy Aunt AND Mom!  Lol
> 
> I feel for all the kids around Janelle and David. They look scared all the time.



I gave up t he show half way through when Kail was complaining about Chris going to court for some sort of custody.  I'm tired of the way these people use the court system at taxpayer's expense for stuff they need to discuss and settle on their own.  Every one of them has been to court over and over, or else Janelle has and it seems like all of them have.  

I wondered why Brianna's mother can't take care of the baby.  I know she is technically disabled but she sure seems to be able to go everywhere and do everything with them.   Brianna has zero personality; I think they cast her because of her sister and sister's big mouth.  

Kail is so busy auditioning for her imagined new show it makes me sick.  Kail, we don't care if you are gay or not; its old news these days.  

DIdn't Cole used to be really cute?  What happened to him.  The beard makes him look older, and I'm thinking maybe he works outside which is very aging, especially in the climate they live in with harsh wind and snow seemingly all the time.  

I'd like to hear the medical status of Leah's twin.  She seems to have done better than doctor originally predicted.  I wonder what her prognosis is now.


----------



## beekmanhill

Finished the show and David really worries me.  Poor jace; he never has a smile on his face when David is around.  You can tell all the kids are afraid of David.  You know when the camera is not on, David smacks them.


----------



## steph14

Gosh, David scares me. Just get really bad vibes from him.

On the positive note, I feel like Leah is doing so well. She seems much more calm and mellowed out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

steph14 said:


> On the positive note, I feel like Leah is doing so well. She seems much more calm and mellowed out.


seems like Jeremy wants that old thang back..


----------



## pixiejenna

Kail such a disappointing mom. Who cares if lux’s dad wants time with him, give it he’s the father. I get that he hasn’t been around the last 2 months which is pretty sh!tty however I’m willing to give him a pass on it. Why because Kail is really damn volatile that he probably doesn’t want to deal with her at all. We don’t really know anything about him but it’s pretty obvious that she’s trying to make him look bad, which she’s done with her last two kids fathers. The podcast is a farce of a job. I’m also tired of hearing the producers pushing her to come out, no one cares!

Janelle going off to a cabin with the kids sounds like a freaking nightmare. Spent the whole time yelling at the kids. I don’t understand how she can allow David to yell at her kids either.

Leah actually seems to be together and jermey seems ready to hit it lol. It was nice to see the girls getting along. 

Bri getting daycare for Stella and they’re calling it school i don’t understand why. I also don’t believe Luis is going to follow though with paying for it for more than 2-3 months tops. Nova is jelly of her sister which is normal. I laughed when she said her aunt was lazy she’s not wrong.


----------



## pixiejenna

Farrah keeping it klassy got arrested for hitting a security guard at a hotel in Beverly Hills hotel lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg David threatening the guy from the modular home company, my wife has 12 million followers you better fix this. And then the klassy nose picking with the car key extra klassy David keep it up.

Javi wants to spend as much time as he can with his kids before he's deployed. So naturally he hops on a plane to go see his GF and get matching tattoos. You know what that means time to go ring shopping! Lmao.

Leah admitting to hooking up  with Jeremy lol. Of course after talking about how much she's changed.

Ugh poor Aubree her grandparents ditching  her lunch. Then feeding her lines that her parents are liars. His family is just as delusional as Ryan's family.


----------



## k5ml3k

I dislike Bri (and her stupid family) so much that I’m starting not to totally dislike Kail...mind you,
I thought she was nuts and such a waste. But after bringing Bri around...man...Bri and her family takes the cake. Really can’t stand them...I feel like most of the show is just garbage but I can almost tolerate all them until it gets to Bri etc ...literally have to FF through her crap [emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Both bri and her family are thirsty af and love drama. It's exhausting to watch. All they do is whine, b!tch, and start ish. And quite frankly at their ages they should have grown up already. Nova seems to be the most mature of the bunch. Ita she actually makes kale look not so bad and I'm not a kal fan at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Both bri and her family are thirsty af and love drama. It's exhausting to watch. All they do is whine, b!tch, and start ish. And quite frankly at their ages they should have grown up already. Nova seems to be the most mature of the bunch. Ita she actually makes kale look not so bad and I'm not a kal fan at all.


basically all the kids seem more mature then their trainwreck parents!


----------



## beekmanhill

Was the whole Javi/Brianna thing a fake storyline for MTV?  I'd like to know the timeline of this with respect to his new gf's pregnancy.  I thought Javi had more sense; I was wrong. 
If Brianna doesn't have Javi, then she really has no storyline.  I think the show would be smart to dump her.  She and family are just dull.
Big bad David got conned by the contractor, haha.  He knows everything though.  Why wasn't he there every day supervising given his lack of employment? 
Kail is Kail.  Her kids seem happy, but they live in such turmoil with people coming and going in her life.  I think its a chaotic environment. 
Wasn't surprised at Jeremy and Leah.   I think they make a decent couple, except when he disappears for work for six months there will be problems again.  I still want to see a visit of Ali and her doctor.  She seems to be doing better than docs originally predicted.   I hope so. 
Chelsea can be dumped too; she can be "friend of."   No drama there.


----------



## TC1

Why is MTV allowing Janelle & David to use this show as a forum to get their house fixed?. NO one gives a crap about their cheap modular home issues. Juat gives David more power to hold it over the contractors heads "we have you on camera".
Having fake friends over to talk about the house shifting? Puhlease. MTV just stop. If there's no story..let it go.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wholly cr@p that's a lot of pill bottles! I honestly didn't notice it during the show but fans did. Makes you wonder what they're for when you see so many.

https://okmagazine.com/photos/jenelle-evans-drug-use-teen-mom-pills-prescription/


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Wholly cr@p that's a lot of pill bottles! I honestly didn't notice it during the show but fans did. Makes you wonder what they're for when you see so many.
> 
> https://okmagazine.com/photos/jenelle-evans-drug-use-teen-mom-pills-prescription/


This is nuts.  Never noticed it.  No wonder Jace has that anxious look on his face all the time, and Kaiser is screaming bloody murder all the time.


----------



## roxies_mom

I feel so bad for Kaiser, he always looks lost and like he just wants love. Poor Jace would probably be better off if he didn't have to be around that craziness ever.  Ensley will be messed up...and what the heck is up with the baby mama(s) of David's kids allowing them to be around that mess? All those poor kids, it can't just be bad editing.....Jenelle and David should not be parents. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## beekmanhill

roxies_mom said:


> I feel so bad for Kaiser, he always looks lost and like he just wants love. Poor Jace would probably be better off if he didn't have to be around that craziness ever.  Ensley will be messed up...and what the heck is up with the baby mama(s) of David's kids allowing them to be around that mess? All those poor kids, it can't just be bad editing.....Jenelle and David should not be parents.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


David has full legal custody of that older daughter, and the mother has supervised visitation if she passes drug/alcohol tests.  Poor kid.


----------



## roxies_mom

beekmanhill said:


> David has full legal custody of that older daughter, and the mother has supervised visitation if she passes drug/alcohol tests.  Poor kid.


Wow, just wow. All those kids are in trouble. [emoji852]️

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixiejenna

Sad to think that David is the stable parent lol. All the kids are going to be effed up when they get older. God I can’t even imagine what abthe tween/teen years will be like for them. They’ll probably be on a first name basis with the whole police department.


----------



## steph14

I feel like it is turning into a show about Javi and Brianna.  

There really is no story line anymore!


----------



## TC1

NIce to see David finally booted from this. He doesn't need a platform to spread his hate and disgusting views.We all know Jenelle will be back though. She needs the money and David needs her to be the cash cow. Cause he ain't got no freakin job!!
It's pretty sad that Leah's stray dog having puppies is a storyline..along with the fake Brianna and Javi story...and oh yeah, shocker Kail is back in court.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> NIce to see David finally booted from this. He doesn't need a platform to spread his hate and disgusting views.We all know Jenelle will be back though. She needs the money and David needs her to be the cash cow. Cause he ain't got no freakin job!!
> It's pretty sad that Leah's stray dog having puppies is a storyline..along with the fake Brianna and Javi story...and oh yeah, shocker Kail is back in court.



David is going to have a dilemma.  He's going to want to forbid Janelle to film, yet he won't want to get a job.  So Janelle will film, but he will take it out on her.  I hope they cancel the show.   I don't really need to see any more of these people.  

I still can't decide if the Javi and Brianna thing was totally made up for a storyline or not.  Brianna's mother needs to stay out of things, her sister too.  Does her sister leave the house?


----------



## pixiejenna

If CPS has been sent to your home over 20 times clearly something is super wrong. The fact that they have the sheriff visits down pat refusing them entry.  Glad they’re gone and no longer on the payroll. I half wonder if the mod home guy made the report after the way David was threatening him and seeing that they have kids. He probably felt like his life was in danger around him.

Javi is a drama queen and all for nothing he didn’t even get deployed. I wonder if we’ll see his baby mama since there’s clearly some overlap when he and Bri ended things and his side piece getting knocked up. I’m starting to think you guys are right that the whole relationship was a SL for them. 

Kail going to court was about as uneventful as I thought it would be. Making something out of nothing. I honestly can’t even remember the last time we saw Vee and the baby on the show. 

I honestly enjoyed the Leah and puppy story line because how can you not die of cute with so many puppies?


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> If CPS has been sent to your home over 20 times clearly something is super wrong. The fact that they have the sheriff visits down pat refusing them entry.  Glad they’re gone and no longer on the payroll. I half wonder if the mod home guy made the report after the way David was threatening him and seeing that they have kids. He probably felt like his life was in danger around him.
> 
> Javi is a drama queen and all for nothing he didn’t even get deployed. I wonder if we’ll see his baby mama since there’s clearly some overlap when he and Bri ended things and his side piece getting knocked up. I’m starting to think you guys are right that the whole relationship was a SL for them.
> 
> Kail going to court was about as uneventful as I thought it would be. Making something out of nothing. I honestly can’t even remember the last time we saw Vee and the baby on the show.
> 
> I honestly enjoyed the Leah and puppy story line because how can you not die of cute with so many puppies?



I've read that Vee and Jo are slowly backing out of the show.  They think Isaac is getting too old to be filmed.  Hope it is true.  Jo has supposedly been doing real estate on the side so is gainfully employed.  I'll believe it when I see it.  There goes Kail's plan for her comedy, a single mom with three kids.  

I thought Leah looked wonderful.  I remember the years when she was looking so old and tired and unkempt.  I do hope she really has her act together.  I've noticed that they show Ali in situations where her disability is not obvious.  Maybe that was the therapist's idea, or Corey's.  Hope she saved her $$$$.  That speaking career she had didn't go anywhere did it. 

I would imagine Chelsea has saved a boatload of money.  They don't live big and hubby actually works.  She'll be fine without the show.  

So who will be left?   I hope show is cancelled.  If Janelle refused to film after the David incident, MTV should not invite her back.  Feel sorry for the kids without that MTV money.  Don't think that brow product endorsement will support them.

Brianna and gang are not even worth mentioning.


----------



## TC1

Javi was pretty excited about finding a "loophole" so he didn't have to be deployed..Which was probably something to do with an MTV contract. I thought he sought an education and was excited for a military career?. Teen Mom money must be a lot more and less dangerous. That blurb about production issues..so Bri's visit to Javi wasn't filmed?. B.S. they film EVERYTHING. If they knew a proposal was going down they'd be there..they just said that so that now it's a he said/she said about what happened.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Javi was pretty excited about finding a "loophole" so he didn't have to be deployed..Which was probably something to do with an MTV contract. I thought he sought an education and was excited for a military career?. Teen Mom money must be a lot more and less dangerous. That blurb about production issues..so Bri's visit to Javi wasn't filmed?. B.S. they film EVERYTHING. If they knew a proposal was going down they'd be there..they just said that so that now it's a he said/she said about what happened.



Oh yeah, I forgot about the "production issues."  That was odd.  We'll never know the truth about the so called proposal.


----------



## coconutsboston

Did anyone catch Maci on Naked & Afraid yet?


----------



## knasarae

coconutsboston said:


> Did anyone catch Maci on Naked & Afraid yet?


Totally forgot about that.  Is it on demand?


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle and David keeping themselves in the headlines. David sarcastically said that she’s 13 weeks pregnant and it’s a girl. *insert eye roll here* but I was surprised to find out that Janelle pulled a gun out on a guy tailgating her in road rage. I feel like with her history of drug abuse and mental illness she shouldn’t have any guns.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Janelle and David keeping themselves in the headlines. David sarcastically said that she’s 13 weeks pregnant and it’s a girl. *insert eye roll here* but I was surprised to find out that Janelle pulled a gun out on a guy tailgating her in road rage. I feel like with her history of drug abuse and mental illness she shouldn’t have any guns.


Seriously? Damn, Jenelle is the last person who should have a gun. She's never been stable. David is insane and just trolls the internet for attention. He loves it, that's why he sought Jenelle out in the first place!
And of course she was back to filming last week $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## pixiejenna

I was surprised that we didn’t hear about it sooner but the article that talked about her non pregnancy mentioned it. She apparently followed the guy to his house because he was trying to pass her. If she followed me home I’d get a freaking restraining order on her girl is cray cray.

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...egedly-pulls-out-a-gun-in-road-rage-incident/


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Seriously? Damn, Jenelle is the last person who should have a gun. She's never been stable. David is insane and just trolls the internet for attention. He loves it, that's why he sought Jenelle out in the first place!
> And of course she was back to filming last week $$$$$$$$$$$$$



Oh my goodness.  You mean she isn't standing by David and refusing to film?  I am so shocked.  I wish MTV would take some sort of stand and ban Jenelle for good after she refused to film.  Course I would feel sorry for the kids; they'd be out on the street in short order.   
Poor Jace was in the car when she pulled the gun stunt.  Poor kid, another trauma for him.


----------



## coconutsboston

knasarae said:


> Totally forgot about that.  Is it on demand?


I believe so - I watched it after the fact on the app.


----------



## roxies_mom

coconutsboston said:


> I believe so - I watched it after the fact on the app.


How did she do? Was it for 2 weeks?


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Maci's time was scheduled to be only  three days, day one being arrival, day two actually being there, day three being departure.


----------



## roxies_mom

beekmanhill said:


> I think Maci's time was scheduled to be only  three days, day one being arrival, day two actually being there, day three being departure.


Wow, not much time.....not worth watching....


----------



## TC1

"Jace will have a virgin strawberry daquiri and a coke" Geeeezzzz..how much sugar are you pumping into that kid Jenelle?. Then she's filming in the middle of the woods because she can't film while David's around. 
Cole is the sweetest man, the way he takes such sweet care of Aubree. The father role he has taken over is so endearing. 
Brianna having a 3rd plastic surgery is nuts. Needing your ex to take care of you and wipe your a*s while you heal is bonkers.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> "Jace will have a virgin strawberry daquiri and a coke" Geeeezzzz..how much sugar are you pumping into that kid Jenelle?. Then she's filming in the middle of the woods because she can't film while David's around.
> Cole is the sweetest man, the way he takes such sweet care of Aubree. The father role he has taken over is so endearing.
> Brianna having a 3rd plastic surgery is nuts. Needing your ex to take care of you and wipe your a*s while you heal is bonkers.



Janelle is so scripted when she talks to Jace when the camera is on her.  And so is Barbara, for that matter.  Oh, Janelle has a brother?   Who knew?  
Did Javi really go to Miami to be with Brianna for her Dr. Miami surgery?  Don't these people have anything else to do.  These messages are so unrealistic for poor kids watching the show,  Brianna having baby momma surgery, Kail and Leah both taking off to Hawaii leaving three kids at home.  

Kail:" I really like think that like you and Jeremy are so good together. Like, I saw you at your like wedding."  Not ready for that  prime time anchor job yet, Kail.  So it seems she hooked up with Javi when he was with Brianna.  Not surprised.  She likes to control everything.  

Cole is a doll.  Aubree is so lucky.  

They are running out of plot lines when they need to film phony trips here and there.


----------



## DC-Cutie

am I the only one that either wants Aubree and Cole to declutter or move into a slightly larger home?  It just looks cramped.  With the large furniture in the small space and crap all over the place.

now they are about the add a 3rd person into the mix...


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jenelle is allegedly pregnant!  lord have mercy that child is fertile AF


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> am I the only one that either wants Aubree and Cole to declutter or move into a slightly larger home?  It just looks cramped.  With the large furniture in the small space and crap all over the place.
> 
> now they are about the add a 3rd person into the mix...


The house looks fairly large from the outside..but I agree very cramped on the inside. Wonder if they still have the pet pig? haven't seen it in awhile.


----------



## beekmanhill

https://radaronline.com/photos/chelsea-houska-dream-house-photos-teen-mom-renovations/

I never really thought of it before but I'm sure she had the money to buy bigger.  She knew she wanted a big family.   This house was $228K.   I think she's been cautious with her money and probably has a lot in the bank.  Plus Cole actually works.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> "Jace will have a virgin strawberry daquiri and a coke" Geeeezzzz..how much sugar are you pumping into that kid Jenelle?. Then she's filming in the middle of the woods because she can't film while David's around.
> Cole is the sweetest man, the way he takes such sweet care of Aubree. The father role he has taken over is so endearing.
> Brianna having a 3rd plastic surgery is nuts. Needing your ex to take care of you and wipe your a*s while you heal is bonkers.



And this is why the kid needs to be doped up. It annoys me when parents are so quick to put their kids on drugs but don’t give two sh!ts about what they feed them. Of course he’s out of control when you feed him so much sugar.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think the only good thing about David no longer allowed to film is at least Jace gets some genuine one on one time with Janelle. Both Janelle and her mom are very scripted in their filming with their agendas pretty obvious. I was surprised that she has a brother we never heard of until now lol.

Bri and her PS drama no one cares who’s going to wipe your booty when you can’t. 

Kail couldn’t wait to spill the beans about sleeping with Javi the last hate is real. How do’s Dom feel about this? Also not sure if things where so slow she decided to friend Leah again, but a girls trip? Sounds more like let’s go on a free vacation to Hawaii, MTV is footing the bill.

The daddy daughter dance was cute. Probably the least drama filled one to date. Although I think the drama of “will Adam show up” wasn’t worth while. Of course he’s not going to show up he hasn’t done anything else why would he start now.


----------



## mcb100

Javi was always a bit controlling but now I think that he is a real jerk. So he definitely knocked up his new girlfriend when he was still with Brianna, they said on the reunion. And he possibly slept with Kail when he was with Bri and just proposed to her.

They have only been together a few months. Aside from the cheating, what man basically says like "you need to move in with me right now or we can't be together at all" after only a few months??

Kail is no better. She stands there and publicly celebrates the fact that Javi and Bri did not work out. She acts like she knows all of everything, keeps rubbing it in everyone's face that she knew it would not work out. Very immature.

Also, if Kail also did hook up with him while he was with Bri (not even talking about the new preg girlfriend who he cheated on Bri with) she is really trash. Just for the fact that you can tell that she does not really like Javi, she just publicly enjoys gloating about her hookup to upset Brianna and her family. Kind of a pot stirrer.


----------



## beekmanhill

Agree, very disappointed in Javi.  I thought more of him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Javi is the biggest drama queen of the bunch. We need to get married, move in together, break up, hook up, side piece, only talk to you off camera. He and Bri were never headed towards a life time together. I think half the reason why he was with Bri was to piss off Kale. Of course Kale hooked up with him, it’s to get back at Bri. And as much as she wants to knock him for his cheating in the past it’s not like she’s any better, let’s not forget her ‘GF’ she cheated on when she hooked back up with Javi. They seem to really enjoy the games their playing. Sadly we now have 3 kids, with 3 different dads that are going to dragged along for the ride.


----------



## mcb100

Seriously I know that they are young but you would think that having so many kids would kind of smarten then up a bit (give them a sense of maturity) but they are still plotting out dramatic immature games with each other.

I think most of them are in their mid 20s right now right (ages 24-26ish), but watching Kail and Javi you would think that they are teenagers. She reminds me of a highschool girl trying to like get revenge on a classmate or something.


----------



## coconutsboston

beekmanhill said:


> I think Maci's time was scheduled to be only  three days, day one being arrival, day two actually being there, day three being departure.


Haha, and she even left before the 3rd day!


----------



## coconutsboston

roxies_mom said:


> How did she do? Was it for 2 weeks?


She ragged on the people had previously dropped out then she left after 2 days (after she made her partner carry her most of the way on the way in).


----------



## roxies_mom

https://radaronline.com/photos/cate...ra-split-secretly-divorce-rumors-teen-mom-og/. 
Anyone see this? Cate and Tyler split!


----------



## pixiejenna

I know it sounds mean but I hope that they stay apart. They're codependent and feed off of each other in a bad way. It's like they stayed together out of fear and regret of carly's adoption. They let that bind them together with staying stuck in time.  It's been obvious for a while that neither one of them is happy. I always felt like if they split up they would have actually made something of themselves. Instead of being sloths on MTV literally doing nothing worth while with their lives.  I also think that Nova was basically the glue keeping them together the past few years. Because they want her to grow up in a 'normal' home unlike their childhoods full of chaos.


----------



## TC1

I don't buy it. It's all for attention "secret separation"


----------



## beekmanhill

I don’t buy it.  Drama for next season.   I think he’d be afraid to leave her because of the suicide threats, etc.   Maybe they both should get real jobs, and I don’t mean packing and mailing children’s t shirts.


----------



## TC1

^^. Agreed, I'm so sick of these two and the bellyaching about their feelings. I used to think it was wise to show the adoption side and what that looks like...but these two lazy assses just milk MTV at every opportunity and do absolutely nothing. I'm all for helping people deal with mental health issues...but these two have the whoa is me I don't know what to do with my life issues.


----------



## mcb100

I wonder if maybe MTV doesn't want these girls to look like they are paid much, maybe because they got famous for something that isn't really supposed to be promoted? Not really sure. I just find it odd how much Bri's story changed. It seems like a few episodes ago, she was scraping by working at Burger King and complaining all the time that she really can't pay for day care for Nova and now a few episodes later she is able to afford flying her & her friend out to Miami  and having 3 or 4 plastic surgery procedures done all at once. I'm not hating on P.S. at all, yanno if I had the extra money there would be a few things that I would like to have done myself, it just seems very odd like to go from one end of the spectrum to the other in like 2 or 3 episodes....


----------



## mcb100

Also, glad that David is no longer on the show. However, as much as I don't like Nathan it must be difficult to hear that your child's mother's husband has taken it upon himself to spank your son without even asking if it's okay...if Kaiser was really misbehaved so bad that it was worthy of spanking, I dunno, I feel like it's only something that should be done by mom or dad....


----------



## beekmanhill

I think they are running out of content.  Kail and friends in Hawaii just didn't make any sense.  Kail looks terrible.  Leah just looked out of place.  I think she might have been sorry she left the kids. I don't blame Corey for being annoyed; who goes on vacation without their kids?  
And I guess we can only see Jenelle at her drop offs.  I felt sorry for Nathan.   I never thought he was evil, just messed up.   David is evil.  I think he and Barb are trying to get enough on camera to show that David hits Kaiser too much.  I believe Nathan.  We've seen him heave Kaiser across the yard.  What hold does David have over Jenelle?  She can't do anything without his approval and she is the one paying all the bills.  I guess their house didn't sink.  
Brianna and her Dr. Miami are just ridiculous.  At this point in filming, didn't Javi know that gf number two was pregnant?  Did Brianna's gf get a freebie from MTV also?  Did anyone hear of a gym.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kail looks awful I know that she just had her 3rd kid. I wonder if she regrets all the PS she had that she ruined or is planning the next round. Leah seems to be doing well I don’t see the problem of going on vacation without the kids. I hate to say it but Kail was right about her trying to connect with other parents who’s kids are also going through the same stuff she is. Leah seems to be living in denial about it. 

I’m not a Nathan fan but I don’t blame him for being so worried about Kaiser. David scares the eff out of everyone who’s crossed paths. And we’ve already seen him throw Kaiser around like a rag doll. So janelles new SL is whining in her car. Looks like next week we might see the crazy incident where she follows the guy home and pulls out a gun on him. I wonder how much we’ll actually see. 

Bri and javi are dragging out their breakup and we where over it before they where officially a couple lol. His baby mama #2 is pregnant and he’s flying out to Bri to wipe her butt. This guy is freaking cray cray. 

I thought it was weird that Chelsea set up a play date with Aubrees half sister. Other than when she’s complaining about Adam I don’t recall either her or her daughter asking about Paisley.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG Bristol Palin is Farrah’s replacement! https://themuse.jezebel.com/look-for-bristol-palin-on-the-next-season-of-mtvs-teen-1827738606


----------



## beekmanhill

Bristol Palin is an entitled brat.  She had her own reality show for a while.  It was dreadful.  She was very easy to dislike, almost more than Farrah if that is possible.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I never saw her show before but I didn’t get the impression that they wanted to fill Farrah’s shoes with someone likable they want someone who will bring the drama which her family clearly dose.


----------



## pixiejenna

More news Mackenzie and Ryan are also dropped. They found out last week. They started filming and was cut off and told they're not filming. 
https://www.usmagazine.com/entertainment/news/ryan-edwards-and-mackenzie-standifer-quit-teen-mom-og/


----------



## TC1

Well, I can't believe that Maci won't film. So if Ryan won't let Bentley film..what's the point?. They're both at a standoff of wanting the reality TV money but without wanting each other to have it. 
Maci will be back. She needs the money for all her kids. 
Mackenzie must be pissed, LOL this was her game plan all along. Now she's stuck with deadbeat Ryan and a baby. Recovering addict..pffft. Please.


----------



## pixiejenna

I read it more as Maci gave MTV a ultimatum. I wouldn't film unless he goes to rehab and quits the show. Then they dropped him and his preggo wife. They whined about MTV was paying for her doctor visits but not anymore because they're not going to be on the show. I think Maci will still be on the show, just under the conditions she wants. I can't say I blame her, the only storyline they have is Ryan and fam hating on her while in complete denial of Ryan's drug abuse. Also forcing Bentley to spend time with them under this pretence. Bentley is old enough that he can watch the show and see his dad do stupid **** like driving while high. 
Even if she quit the show she'd probably be just fine without it. She seems smart enough not to piss her money off. And her husband has a job outside of their "tshirt business".


----------



## TC1

All very true. Ryan's parents in total denial and collecting MTV paychecks are just as bad as Mackenzie...wanting the MTV money. Lord..what will Ryan do? LOL..has never even HAD a job!..


----------



## beekmanhill

So I guess Ryan has no health insurance.  Or is he still under Daddy's?  Poor Mackenzie; her plan is thwarted.   All that nice MTV money rolling in and Ryan ruined it by pretending to be sober.  

I don't blame Maci at all.  I'm not sure if hubby has a job anymore. The "t shirt business" was doing so well he quit I think.  Maci has a bit of hustle, so I think she will do allright, but I'm sure she'll be on the show.  I hope BEntley is on, cuz I love Bentley.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Everybody I’m ryan’s life is in denial. They are enablers and need treatment just as much as he does


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course Ryan doesn’t have health insurance he doesn’t have a job. I think he’s too old to be on his parents, he’s older than 26 right? Even if he was on his parents insurance that doesn’t help Mackenzie. I think it’s hilarious that Mackenzie played her way into his life on the show and got screwed over by it. Karma is a B. 

I didn’t know that Taylor quit his job I can’t imagine that their T-shirt business is doing that well. That’s a poor choice but I guess he’s happy riding the mtv gravy train lol.


----------



## TC1

I think Taylor had quit his other job..the t shirt business was doing so well that they went looking for office space because it was getting too big to run from home with all the distractions. LOL and the office space had beer on tap! (which was what they were most excited about)


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> I think Taylor had quit his other job..the t shirt business was doing so well that they went looking for office space because it was getting too big to run from home with all the distractions. LOL and the office space had beer on tap! (which was what they were most excited about)


I felt like that was all for the show. Maybe their tshirts are doing ok, enough to quit your real job that's up in the air. I don't think that they do the volume that would warrant a outside workspace to be honest.


----------



## TC1

Jenelle is totall nuts..pulling a gun on someone with your kid in the car??..Geez
If Ally needs an aide so badly, maybe you should just PAY FOR ONE!, so the funding was pulled..and it's that crucial, you do what you need. Take some of that MTV coin and put it to GOOD use for a change


----------



## pixiejenna

I know Farrah isn't on teen mom anymore but I hate to say not surprised by this one bit. Also who the heck has paparazzi follow them into  a vet and take pictures of you and your daughter with a deceased pet?! https://radaronline.com/photos/farrah-abraham-reveals-dog-cause-of-death-teen-mom-og/


----------



## beekmanhill

I'd love to see the whole, uncut video of Janelle in the car.  For once she did seem to be correct in that the guy was the initial aggressor.  But of course the way she reacted was all wrong.  Poor Jace.
And Leah and Corey had just found out about Ali's aide.  I have no doubt they will pay if needed, but the school should provide it.  Cuts in West Virginia budget affect a lot of people who do not have the resources of Leah/Corey and I'm glad they were brought to the surface.  
You do wonder who is seeking the limelight more, Javi or Bri's family.   Don't the sister and mother ever have anything else to do, like work?   I'm sick of all of them.  To begin with, Brianna had a nurse.  Why the heck does she need anyone with her other than the nurse and the girlfriend?   That whole gang, even Devoin, marching into that room, was just preposterous.


----------



## MKB0925

Looks like Ryan is in trouble again....

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/teen-mom-og-star-ryan-edwards-arrested-again/


----------



## RosiePose

MKB0925 said:


> Looks like Ryan is in trouble again....
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/teen-mom-og-star-ryan-edwards-arrested-again/




Wow. He looks absolutely horrendous. Just knowing that him and Mackenzie are bringing another child into this mess makes me sick!


----------



## pursegrl12

How old is he?!?!?!?! he looks 45!!!! and a bad looking 45!!!


----------



## pursegrl12

OMG at Janelle following the guy to his house, backing up into his mailbox then pulling a gun on him all while Jace was in the car!!!!!!

WTF?!?!?! that video right there should be reaso enough for her to not have visitation rights! what if the guy had a gun on him and shot them first????? If my kids are in the car, I pull over, let them pass and go on my way. No way am I following a potential pyscho to their house!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ryan looks awful he's only 30 but looks a solid 10-15 years older. I am curious how he violated his probation.


----------



## beekmanhill

Gee, no one would suspect from looking at his mug shot that Ryan has a drug problem.
It is unconscionable that Mackenzie got pregnant, knowing he was using.   I guess she thought it was her ticket to ride.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think it's karma she wanted the fame and MTV money for being with him. She played her role dating him, getting married, and then getting pregnant thinking that she's pretty much set for life. And they both get kicked off the show. I love how they're whining about the production is only listening to Maci's side of the story and he's sober. First we haven't seen him sober ever. Second Maci has court ordered protection against Ryan for her entire family. A judge had to issue that meaning that she was able to provide enough evidence to get the court order. Mackenzie must be as high as Ryan if she questions why MTV is "taking Maci's side over theirs. I only feel bad for the baby who's a victim of their parents. I also wonder if this kid will be ok, how does 8 years of heroin and other drug use bode for sperm?


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> OMG at Janelle following the guy to his house, backing up into his mailbox then pulling a gun on him all while Jace was in the car!!!!!!
> 
> WTF?!?!?! that video right there should be reaso enough for her to not have visitation rights! what if the guy had a gun on him and shot them first????? If my kids are in the car, I pull over, let them pass and go on my way. No way am I following a potential pyscho to their house!!!


I was watching that scene with my mouth wide open and I was so surprised David was the voice of reason.  She didn't want to hear the truth he was saying, so in true Janelle fashion, she just hung up on him...  Way to go stupid!

I hope Barbara takes the footage to the next court hearing.  I understand she has a right to carry lic, but whoever issued it to her, needs to be fired!  She reached for that gun so fast, seemingly with no regard to Jace sitting next to her.  She was reckless.

When you are involved in road rage, the last thing you want to do is follow the person after they've turned off.  She was just as aggressive as the other person at that point.

I was so glad Jace called Barbara and told her about the incident AND how Janelle pulled out the gun.  Because surprise, Janelle didn't tell the police officer that when he pulled her over!!!  If you're gonna tell the story, tell the whole damn story!


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> I think it's karma she wanted the fame and MTV money for being with him. She played her role dating him, getting married, and then getting pregnant thinking that she's pretty much set for life. And they both get kicked off the show. I love how they're whining about the production is only listening to Maci's side of the story and he's sober. First we haven't seen him sober ever. Second Maci has court ordered protection against Ryan for her entire family. A judge had to issue that meaning that she was able to provide enough evidence to get the court order. Mackenzie must be as high as Ryan if she questions why MTV is "taking Maci's side over theirs. I only feel bad for the baby who's a victim of their parents. I also wonder if this kid will be ok, how does 8 years of heroin and other drug use bode for sperm?


I lowkey think Mackenzie takes drugs, too....


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> I lowkey think Mackenzie takes drugs, too....



That wouldn’t surprise me one bit, I half think this as well. I guess we’ll find out when she has the baby was she tested positive for. I feel like she’s more of a RX user vs hardcore drugs.


----------



## AnnZ

pursegrl12 said:


> View attachment 4142676
> 
> 
> How old is he?!?!?!?! he looks 45!!!! and a bad looking 45!!!



Oh my gosh! I barely recognize him


----------



## jayne01

pixiejenna said:


> I know Farrah isn't on teen mom anymore but I hate to say not surprised by this one bit. Also who the heck has paparazzi follow them into  a vet and take pictures of you and your daughter with a deceased pet?! https://radaronline.com/photos/farrah-abraham-reveals-dog-cause-of-death-teen-mom-og/



OMG!! Sophia has always creeped me out, and now she killed one of their dogs?!? She looks like a little psycho here standing over the poor thing!


----------



## pixiejenna

jayne01 said:


> OMG!! Sophia has always creeped me out, and now she killed one of their dogs?!? She looks like a little psycho here standing over the poor thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142860


She almost looks like she's holding back laughter. I'm disgusting that Farrah thinks that it's appropriate place to bring paparazzi.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Ryan looks awful he's only 30 but looks a solid 10-15 years older. I am curious how he violated his probation.


TMZ reported he was caught with drugs again..(posession of a controlled substance)


----------



## pixiejenna

I just saw the last episode. I don’t know why Chelsea is making such a stink about the visitation center she’s the one who wanted it. Not to mention Adam is never going to bother to go down there and do his side of the work to actually see her. Kale is disgusting whining about how little child support Chris has to pay because she makes more money. Also isn’t it rumored that she’s pregnant with his kid again. Javi was pretty bummed that Bris family came and peed on his parade. I also wondered if her ex was listening to her family gossip or was he really listing to music. I’m thinking he was enjoying them going off on someone else lol. I feel bad about Allie loosing her aid, it’s total BS. However her family is in a position to pay for one, which most people in her situation can not. Janelle was being tailgated and the guy was a jerk  cutting in front of her and jamming on the breaks. Maybe he didn’t want to drive behind someone who’s more interested in tossing old French fries to the window then paying attention to the road. But following him onto his property, making a call on th cell phone jase could have called 911 on speaker phone, running over his mailbox, pulling a gun out on him, calling David while driving/speeding down the highway, then leaving a loaded gun within arms reach of your 8 year old kid is a serious of extremely poor judgments. I’m also really disappointed in how they cut the footage of the incident. I have to agree with the other posters it’s scary when David’s the voice of reason. Just because someone else is driving like a dbag it doesn’t give you the right to do any of those things. On top of which she didn’t disclose that she had a loaded gun to the police either.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> I* feel bad about Allie loosing her aid, it’s total BS. However her family is in a position to pay for one, which most people in her situation can not.*



Ali goes to a public school, your income doesn't determine if you have an aid or not.  She is entitled to an aid.  Period!  The school is doing a disservice to Ali and her teacher, who will have to devote more time assisting her.  Thus taking away from attention to other children.  Also some school districts do not allow private aids.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know that Ali needs a aid and is entitled to one. I also understand that loosing the aid not only affects Ali but her teachers workload as well. Which will further stigmatize her from her classmates as she’ll warrant a lot more of the teachers time. The way that the principal approached the subject was awful and completely unprofessional. I was simply stating that Leah and Corey are in a financial position that most people in their situation are not in. I don’t know what school she goes too or the rules of that school. But they have the means to make sure she gets the help she needs until they can get this issue sorted out with the school. They will have to fight this and they have the resources to do so(again a privilege most parents of kids with special needs do not have the level of income they do). Dose it make it right no, is the school violating Ali’s rights yes.


----------



## TC1

Jenelle telling Barbara Jace was lying about pulling her gun out..then looking at Jace saying 'why would you say that?". Urgh, you know there are 4 cameras Jenelle, you stated so yourself. Making poor Jace feel like he should have kept it a secret it a terrible thing for a parent to do. I hope she is done with this show, and her kids are put in safe environments..because I don't believe for one second she and David provide one.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Jenelle telling Barbara Jace was lying about pulling her gun out..then looking at Jace saying 'why would you say that?". Urgh, you know there are 4 cameras Jenelle, you stated so yourself. Making poor Jace feel like he should have kept it a secret it a terrible thing for a parent to do. I hope she is done with this show, and her kids are put in safe environments..because I don't believe for one second she and David provide one.



What would Netflix possibly offer her?


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> What would Netflix possibly offer her?


And didn't she also say Amazon? Bahahhaha


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> And didn't she also say Amazon? Bahahhaha



Jenelle will create a bidding war for her services, haha.  Wonder how many bills her brow product sales will pay.  

I really hope MTV stands its ground and refuses to take David back.  They could switch it to Barbara and Jace and the rest of Barbara’s family.  At least jace doesn’t appear to be afraid for his life when he is with Barbara.


----------



## pixiejenna

How awful that Janelle not only tried to get Jace to lie about what she did on camera, even if they didn’t show it we know what happened and saw the gun left literally in hands reach of Jace. I don’t know why she’s saying she has Netflix and amazon reaching out to her. Did she not pay her Netflix or amazon prime bills? Lol I don’t see either company wanting anything to do with her. I also think that she brought David on purpose to pick up Jace so they couldn’t film it. She knew Barbra was going to confront her about the gun. I also don’t understand how she can sit and brag about how protected she is because she has a gun. Then when she has to go elsewhere to film she whines about how she’ll get out of her contract for the show and she doesn’t feel safe because David’s not there. Ya that was a pretty rough hotel you where shooting at *rolls eyes*.

I feel bad for Ali it sounds like she’s really struggling with breathing and it sounds pretty bad. I felt like Leah actually handled the news very well.

I wasn’t surprised that Adams parents violated the court order. I was surprised that they they apologized to Chelsea for it but they only did that because of the letter from her lawyer. I also don’t blame her for not wanting to answer the door without Cole who knows how they’re going to react towards her. They seem to be like Ryan’s parents at the same level of denial.

Bri was a snore and a bore. She’s also letting her ex who’s apparently homeless stay with her lmao. This girl is dumber than a box of rocks.

Kales hair looked cute with the purple in it. She didn’t want to sign the 50/50 custody papers because she enjoys the control she has over Joe. She feels like she’s loosing power over him if he has half custody and she doesn’t like that. As much as she likes to claim that she wants the dads of her kids to be active in their kids lives she wants it on her terms. Javi running right back to Kale after mama b sent him packing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chelsea's life is this - babytalk to Cole, making a new baby, Adam, the name change and visitation.  That's the extent of her life.


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> Chelsea's life is this - babytalk to Cole, making a new baby, Adam, the name change and visitation.  That's the extent of her life.


Yeah, she doesn't need to be on this show anymore...so boring.


----------



## Megs

I love Chelsea and Cole, but their storyline is really boring. 

These past couple episodes have been terrible. I honestly laughed at the scenes with Janelle - that kind of awkward 'this can't be happening' 'someone please step in and stop this' 'how can MTV allow this' laugh. Jace is going to have the most terrible life because of her and David. I am not at all saying Barbara is the best, but she seems far more stable. Those scenes made me keep telling myself that it was fake, because there was no way I could believe with cameras in the car and her son a mom would tail an angry driver home, block him in his driveway, and pull a loaded gun on him. I can not wrap my mind around it and I refuse to believe a child has to grow up around that. But Jace does. I honestly want to save him. 

I can't with Bri, like just stop. 

Kail too, no thanks with all your manufactured drama. 

And poor Ali - they are fighting a battle so little is known about and Leah really is handling it well and trying to help her daughter. I give her so much credit there, so much.


----------



## beekmanhill

MTV is really getting desperate now by making a show out of the backstage antics pre-reunion.   Is there no other content at all?  Kail with her bunched up too short shorts and her jacked up face are ridiculous.  Did she forget she wants to be an anchor in a major market.  Time to retire this bunch once and for all.  Give us a show once a year to update their lives; that's all we need.


----------



## mcb100

Agreed. As someone who still  has their esthetician license, I was excited to see Chelsea actually finish a beauty school program and have the desire to be something (let's be honest, most of the girls on this show are stay at home moms which is fine but I was glad to see someone break the mold and try something different), and then I was disappointed to find out that Chelsea only ended up working as an esthetician for a few months before resigning to "focus on her growing family", have babies with Cole, and basically be a stay at home mom who just films. Girl, you should at least give it a shot for a whole year and then decide whether or not you want to keep working at the spa....it was like she instantly quit.

Instead of fathoming the idea of having her first baby with Cole (I know they have a third one now but this was way back), and raising Aubrey while working PT in a spa it was like she decided it was too much and left the industry. There is nothing wrong with her decision, I was just excited to see one of the girls make a different choice but then she basically only tried it out for a few months before just making filming for MTV her full time job like everyone else.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

mcb100 said:


> Agreed. As someone who still  has their esthetician license, I was excited to see Chelsea actually finish a beauty school program and have the desire to be something (let's be honest, most of the girls on this show are stay at home moms which is fine but I was glad to see someone break the mold and try something different), and then I was disappointed to find out that Chelsea only ended up working as an esthetician for a few months before resigning to "focus on her growing family", have babies with Cole, and basically be a stay at home mom who just films. Girl, you should at least give it a shot for a whole year and then decide whether or not you want to keep working at the spa....it was like she instantly quit.
> 
> Instead of fathoming the idea of having her first baby with Cole (I know they have a third one now but this was way back), and raising Aubrey while working PT in a spa it was like she decided it was too much and left the industry. There is nothing wrong with her decision, I was just excited to see one of the girls make a different choice but then she basically only tried it out for a few months before just making filming for MTV her full time job like everyone else.....



Chelsea doesn't strike me as a girl with ambition.  Since we've seen her on the show her life has been wrapped up in Adumb and now Cole.  that's it!


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA with DCcutie. I was pretty surprised that she even finished school to be honest. It came off as more of a storyline than a  genuine desire/passion for skin care. I feel like she took it so she could learn more so how to take care of herself than others. It’s win win she looks like she’s trying to be a “normal working mom” while learning how to make herself look good lol. Beauty stuff is fun until it’s a real job then it’s time to peace out lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA with DCcutie. I was pretty surprised that she even finished school to be honest. It came off as more of a storyline than a  genuine desire/passion for skin care. I feel like she took it so she could learn more so how to take care of herself than others. It’s win win she looks like she’s trying to be a “normal working mom” while learning how to make herself look good lol. Beauty stuff is fun until it’s a real job then it’s time to peace out lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

So janelle is being blasted on social media because she's apparently home schooling her step daughter. Because anyone with half a brain cell would know how bad of idea that is. And why precisely is she now homeschooling her step daughter? Because she had a cross dressing teacher at her school so David pulled her out. So he complained to the school and they said that they couldn't do anything. He yanks her out of school as his response. God its scary to know that he's reproducing.


----------



## beekmanhill

This is Janelle's Twitter response to a critic of her home schooling.

"Myself of all people have went to Early College High School, graduated HS early after having Jace, went back to college and graduated medical school, finished Scuba certification, CPR class, Nitrox Scuba Class, uhmmmm.... so you were saying?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jenelle Eason added,

*pauline leblanc* @jsarah233
Replying to @PBandJenelley_1
@totallyrosalie @starcasm you of all people shouldnt be home schooling. That poor girl going grow up knowing nothing
1,127 replies19 retweets772 likes

*Let's hope basic English grammar is not on Jenelle's teaching agenda.*   And I think her medical assistant training of a few months is not medical school.


----------



## TC1

Scuba classes count as educational curriculum?  ohkayyy Jenelle.
"Have went to early college" Lawd.
Listening to her defend his homophobic views on the reunion was just plain awful. She needs to be booted along with David. MTV needs to stop giving these people money and a platform.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg on the tell all they did a what plastic surgery did they do confession and kale said she was going to get a bunch but then decided that she’ll eat right and workout. LMAO apparently she forgot about all the PS she had before Lux.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Omg on the tell all they did a what plastic surgery did they do confession and kale said she was going to get a bunch but then decided that she’ll eat right and workout. LMAO apparently she forgot about all the PS she had before Lux.



Whaaaat?  Wasn't she filmed going to Doctor Miami?   Maybe not on the show but on social media somewhere.  What a liar.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> Whaaaat?  Wasn't she filmed going to Doctor Miami?   Maybe not on the show but on social media somewhere.  What a liar.


Bri was filmed going to dr Miami. Kale has pictures out there of when she left after her PS and her body all marked up before/after surgery lol. That's why I thought wtf girl lol. She had a total body reconstruction too not something small you could be discreet about. Really stupid since she still wants to have more kids. The only one who owned up was janelle to her boob job. God can only imagine if Farrah was still on that would have been a 30 minute segment.


----------



## TC1

Cait & Tyler announced they're having a baby. Yawn.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> Cait & Tyler announced they're having a baby. Yawn.



well they were losing their storyline so........


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t really care to watch them ignore another human being ugh. Normally I’d be happy for a couple with child. But I feel like given the loss she just had coupled with all her other issues she’ll be abandoning two kids when she does her rehab stints again.

In other news Janelle stayed home despite of the hurricane. Which I find to be a odd choice given that she was whining about her house falling apart and sinking. Also Barbara evacuated however Jace is with Janelle lol. I get that she’s supposed to be in a safer area not hit as hard. But if her house was anywhere near as bad as she claimed I’d get the eff out of there.


----------



## TC1

^^I'm sure David said it was fine..so Jenelle..the puppet she is, agreed.


----------



## pixiejenna

I half agree with that and I half believe that this could be a plan created by David. If they stay at home during the hurricane and the home gets worse than what they already claim or falls apart in the storm then they'll just sue the company. Claiming that their bad home endangered them all and they suffered a lot of trauma/distress because their home fell apart. They've already threatened them on national television. I don't think that their threats created the results that they were looking for. So move on to plan B.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> I half agree with that and I half believe that this could be a plan created by David. If they stay at home during the hurricane and the home gets worse than what they already claim or falls apart in the storm then they'll just sue the company. Claiming that their bad home endangered them all and they suffered a lot of trauma/distress because their home fell apart. They've already threatened them on national television. I don't think that their threats created the results that they were looking for. So move on to plan B.


David has his guns, and that will thwart the wind/rain.

I'm sick about Cait/Tyler.   Gee this show has really taught young women about birth control, hasn't it?


----------



## pixiejenna

So I don't know if it's aired or not Farrah and her mom Deb went on a talk show called face the truth. She naturally lied about doing porn and they called her out for her rubbing her nose so much. And asked her and her mom to take a drug test which she failed! Then she claimed that they falsified the results! They decided to say fine it's a false positive because they didn't want to argue with her because you can't ever win with her. She continued to accuse them of setting her up lmao.
http://www.toofab.com/2018/09/17/farrah-abraham-vivica-a-fox-drug-test-results-face-the-truth


----------



## pursegrl12

pixiejenna said:


> So I don't know if it's aired or not Farrah and her mom Deb went on a talk show called face the truth. She naturally lied about doing porn and they called her out for her rubbing her nose so much. And asked her and her mom to take a drug test which she failed! Then she claimed that they falsified the results! They decided to say fine it's a false positive because they didn't want to argue with her because you can't ever win with her. She continued to accuse them of setting her up lmao.
> http://www.toofab.com/2018/09/17/farrah-abraham-vivica-a-fox-drug-test-results-face-the-truth



she's such a moron


----------



## mcb100

I see they brought some new moms on to Teen Mom OG. Don't know what to think yet but already kind of not really liking the girl with the blond hair (forget her name, she has a child with a disorder where she needed to eat every 2 hours.) She just strikes me as not the most intellectual girl so far.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> I see they brought some new moms on to Teen Mom OG. Don't know what to think yet but already kind of not really liking the girl with the blond hair (forget her name, she has a child with a disorder where she needed to eat every 2 hours.) She just strikes me as not the most intellectual girl so far.


Oh, I didn't see her.  I saw the one with Bristol Palin and the other young girl with the baby daddy drama.   I didn't finish the show; I'm not that interested in them.  So how many are they adding, three?   WOW, the OG's will not be happy.


----------



## mcb100

^I think it's the same girl with the baby daddy drama. She has dark hair sometimes and blond hair sometimes. I hate sounding mean, but we just found her voice to be kind of annoying. She talks as if she's on Xanax all day long. (I realize she's probably not but she drags out every syllable.)

It was interesting to see Sarah Palin on the show with Bristol. Wonder how the original OG's are doing.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> ^I think it's the same girl with the baby daddy drama. She has dark hair sometimes and blond hair sometimes. I hate sounding mean, but we just found her voice to be kind of annoying. She talks as if she's on Xanax all day long. (I realize she's probably not but she drags out every syllable.)
> 
> It was interesting to see Sarah Palin on the show with Bristol. Wonder how the original OG's are doing.



Yeah, as soon as I saw Sarah Palin I was ready to tune out.  I know what you mean about the other girl and her voice.   Somehow the original show was fairly real in the beginning, albeit partially scripted, but now with these two experienced reality people, it will be all scripted.


----------



## pixiejenna

I started watching a show on TLC called unexpected it’s like teen mom but better not as fake and all the girls families are very active in their lives, minus one who’s grandparents are her guardians. It’s on after 90 day fiancé I was too lazy to change the channel and was pleasantly surprised by how much I liked it.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> I started watching a show on TLC called unexpected it’s like teen mom but better not as fake and all the girls families are very active in their lives, minus one who’s grandparents are her guardians. It’s on after 90 day fiancé I was too lazy to change the channel and was pleasantly surprised by how much I liked it.



Thanks, maybe I'll give it a look.  I've grown tired of my regular shows.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just watched the new mom special. I was surprised that I enjoyed watching Bristol and it was probably the first time her mom annoy me. I hate to say it but it looks like she’s got a rough road with her husband and his PTSD. The other new mom is a bore, a big fat drama queen about nothing. She doesn’t really seem to be very grown up either she seems childish and dumb. Not sure why they picked her at least Bristol was a teen mom, this girl had her kid at 23-24. I never saw her on whatever reality shows she was on before I can’t imagine she brought much to the table.


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched about an hour but I couldn't get into it.  (It was two hours).  I think I'm done with the series.


----------



## TinksDelite

pixiejenna said:


> Not sure why they picked her at least Bristol was a teen mom, this girl had her kid at 23-24. I never saw her on whatever reality shows she was on before I can’t imagine she brought much to the table.


She was 17/18


----------



## pixiejenna

TinksDelite said:


> She was 17/18


Bristol was a teen mom the other girl who's name escapes me she was not a teen mom she was in her early 20's. That's why I don't understand why they brought her on other than she did other reality shows.


----------



## Prufrock613

TinksDelite said:


> She was 17/18


Yes!  That was an issue when her mom  was running for VP.


----------



## pixiejenna

In typical Farrsh fashion she's saying it's inappropriate Bristol to be on the show. Because she's copying everything that she does like moving to Texas. Last time I checked Bristol didn't do back door porn or sex toys lol. She's also been a public figure longer than Farrah and on a much larger  scale. Farrah also thinks that she should come back and a host for the show. Guess she's missing the MTV money. Did she blow through her settlement already?

https://people.com/tv/farrah-abraham-bristol-palin-teen-mom-inappropriate-casting/


----------



## TC1

Farrah, just trying to stay relevant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still don’t think Bristol or the other new chick fit the format. 

If anything, bring back another teen mom that was featured on the show.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I still don’t think Bristol or the other new chick fit the format.
> 
> If anything, bring back another teen mom that was featured on the show.



I agree.  The two new ones seem like professional reality stars to me.


----------



## TC1

This show is Teen Mom..not Single Mom..MTV was wrong to bring in Cheyanne, she offers nothing. Bristol's kids are older..and we're just watching her marriage fall apart right out of the gate. Pretty bad that Amber, Cate and Maci are so boring they can't even fil an episode anymore..I mean ..Amber & Cate don't even get out of bed.


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle was raped at her home. No idea who's the suspected guy David hasn't released a comment on it. I could see him doing that to be honest but if he was the number one suspect I'd like to think that she would get her kids out of there before she's realised from the hospital.

https://www.eonline.com/news/978420...evans-hospitalized-after-alleged-assault-call


----------



## slang

pixiejenna said:


> Janelle was raped at her home. No idea who's the suspected guy David hasn't released a comment on it. I could see him doing that to be honest but if he was the number one suspect I'd like to think that she would get her kids out of there before she's realised from the hospital.
> 
> https://www.eonline.com/news/978420...evans-hospitalized-after-alleged-assault-call



Where does it say she was raped? The article you linked only mentions an assault which Jenelle says was from a fall


----------



## pixiejenna

slang said:


> Where does it say she was raped? The article you linked only mentions an assault which Jenelle says was from a fall


I guess I just assumed it was rape, but I guess it could be just physical assault.


----------



## slang

pixiejenna said:


> I guess I just assumed it was rape, but I guess it could be just physical assault.



Something tells me we'll never find out the true story of what happened, especially if it involves David she will never admit he assaulted her....


----------



## pixiejenna

slang said:


> Something tells me we'll never find out the true story of what happened, especially if it involves David she will never admit he assaulted her....


ITA the fact that he hasn't made a statement is pretty interesting. They love to play victim so they would very happily throw someone under the bus to make themselves look good. Which is why I think he's the direct cause of whatever happened.


----------



## TC1

TMZ posted Jenelle's 911 call saying David pinned her down in a drunken rage and broke her collarbone.
Of course she later changed her story to say she fell.


----------



## Prufrock613

TC1 said:


> TMZ posted Jenelle's 911 call saying David pinned her down in a drunken rage and broke her collarbone.
> Of course she later changed her story to say she fell.


Jesus H Christ- what has to happen to her - or g__ forbidden the children?
I’m never a victim blamer, but Jenelle continuously picks these low life’s.  She is part 1 of the problem.  She is not a “down on her luck” single mother.  She chooses these creeps.


----------



## TC1

Prufrock613 said:


> Jesus H Christ- what has to happen to her - or g__ forbidden the children?
> I’m never a victim blamer, but Jenelle continuously picks these low life’s.  She is part 1 of the problem.  She is not a “down on her luck” single mother.  She chooses these creeps.


Not just chooses them..also chooses to defend them, lie for them and supports them financially!


----------



## pixiejenna

That call was crazy and to be honest I’m surprised that the dispatcher didn’t stay on the phone with her until help arrived. I don’t understand what magical power he has over her that she thinks that any of this is ok. We’ve literally seen him throw her kids around like rag dolls and breaking her collarbone is a pretty serious injury. At the rate she’s going she’s not going to be around for long. Also she lied to the dispatcher she knows how many guns they have at home/we’re they located and should have disclosed it. I really hope CPS steps in, she’s telling them that she has 4 kids in the house and he went inside if he does this to you what do you think is going to happen to the kids? No one has ever broken a collarbone walking around a bonfire.


----------



## mrskolar09

Jenelle is damaged emotionally, she wants someone to love her unconditionally so badly that she’s willing to put up with losers to get it.  She could be with a decent guy if she’d be willing to work on herself and be single for a little while.  She’ll never find a good guy running from one relationship to another, just to avoid being single.  

I quit watching the actual shows, I just keep up through the occasional recap, but I wish they had just hired Mackenzie McKee to replace Farrah.  She might have actually kept me watching.


----------



## pursegrl12

well, she can't lie now about "falling" and hurting herself.....the 911 call says it all but she will still stay with him.


----------



## TC1

This new OG is pretty boring. Tyler's sister trashes his house so bad it's condemned..She's just trash, her poor kids. Not sure why cameras are following Bristol's soon to be ex Dakota around, that's nonsense. Ryan's parents baiting Bentley with going to private school in none of their damn business, I'd be pissed too..of course Mackenzie makes an appearance to say she would OF COURSE send her child to private scool  uh, your husband had a 10K a week drug habit. THAT could have paid for a lot of years of private school for Bentley. Ryan's parents can STFU about school unless they're going to pony up the cash, IMO.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> This new OG is pretty boring. Tyler's sister trashes his house so bad it's condemned..She's just trash, her poor kids. Not sure why cameras are following Bristol's soon to be ex Dakota around, that's nonsense. Ryan's parents baiting Bentley with going to private school in none of their damn business, I'd be pissed too..of course Mackenzie makes an appearance to say she would OF COURSE send her child to private scool  uh, your husband had a 10K a week drug habit. THAT could have paid for a lot of years of private school for Bentley. Ryan's parents can STFU about school unless they're going to pony up the cash, IMO.



It is so dull.  I FF Bristol and  Cheyenne, so it doesn't leave much left.   Tyler and Cait are a mess; didn't know his sister was so screwed up.    Wasn't she just at Butch's rehab?  It made me laugh to hear that Ryan's parents want Bentley to go to private school.  They did say that Ryan had saved the money for him, which I do not believe.  But they should mind their own business.  Then it seems its so Bentley has a better chance of being a baseball player, not for solid academics or anything.  They are very lucky to have Maci as a mother.  It could have been far worse given their brain dead son.  Amber is just so happy with Andrew, staying in their cozy bnb house in LA.   Did anyone notice they revealed that Andrew did a bit of drinking and drugs until Amber got pregnant, then supposedly quit, as did Amber.  So why does Amber do nothing but lounge around.


----------



## pixiejenna

I really don’t like watching Cheyenne the fact that she said her daughter needs to go on a baby diet after the dad said she ate 5 eggs a day made me want t smack her. As a parent of a child with a life threatening condition you should maybe educate yourself on nutrition because this is going to affect her whole life. While I don’t think she intended it to be mean more of a joking kind of comment. Still this is ish your baby is hearing growing up hearing comments like this from your parents will cause damage/body image issues down the line. Bottom line think before you speak.

Bristol and Dakota are on two different pages. It’s kind of sad to see them at thier worst. I don’t know why he wouldn’t think that thier kids would go with her to her sisters wedding. 

Tyler’s sister has always been using. It was sad to see how trashed thier house was. I also don’t blame ty for being exhausted dealing with everyone else’s problems. Honestly knowing that she’s a addict I probably wouldn’t have entered the house without a hazmat suit on. 

Amber and sloth visiting with her brother was interesting. I’m surprised that she owned up to the  alcohol and drug use before her pregnancy. The way she did it was such a  blasé manor like she doesn’t have a problem is really disturbing.  

Ryan’s parents are absolutely DISGUSTING trying to talk Bentley into going to private school. They legit are doing this to screw with Maci and Mackenzie is along with the game plan. First of all I don’t believe for one second that Ryan has $25 G a year to pay for this, like they’re trying to make it sound like he set it a side. Secondly the the fact that they are trying to act like they only want what’s best for Bentley because they couldn’t do that for a Ryan. They’re acting like Ryan actually did something with his life. He legit knocked up a chick when he was a teen and picked up a drug habit. He doesn’t work or do anything of value to society.  I don’t blame Maci for being angry about this especially with 2 other kids. Like she said if she does this for him she’s forced to do it for her other kids or it will look like she didn’t care as much about them. His parents knew that they could dangle baseball in front of him and he’d bite. I feel like that’s enough to want to discontinue the visitation that they’re allowed with him. They’re using Bentley to get at Maci and if I was her I would cut the ties, bye Felicia.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I really don’t like watching Cheyenne the fact that she said her daughter needs to go on a baby diet after the dad said she ate 5 eggs a day made me want t smack her. As a parent of a child with a life threatening condition you should maybe educate yourself on nutrition because this is going to affect her whole life. While I don’t think she intended it to be mean more of a joking kind of comment. Still this is ish your baby is hearing growing up hearing comments like this from your parents will cause damage/body image issues down the line. Bottom line think before you speak.
> 
> Bristol and Dakota are on two different pages. It’s kind of sad to see them at thier worst. I don’t know why he wouldn’t think that thier kids would go with her to her sisters wedding.
> 
> Tyler’s sister has always been using. It was sad to see how trashed thier house was. I also don’t blame ty for being exhausted dealing with everyone else’s problems. Honestly knowing that she’s a addict I probably wouldn’t have entered the house without a hazmat suit on.
> 
> Amber and sloth visiting with her brother was interesting. I’m surprised that she owned up to the  alcohol and drug use before her pregnancy. The way she did it was such a  blasé manor like she doesn’t have a problem is really disturbing.
> 
> Ryan’s parents are absolutely DISGUSTING trying to talk Bentley into going to private school. They legit are doing this to screw with Maci and Mackenzie is along with the game plan. First of all I don’t believe for one second that Ryan has $25 G a year to pay for this, like they’re trying to make it sound like he set it a side. Secondly the the fact that they are trying to act like they only want what’s best for Bentley because they couldn’t do that for a Ryan. They’re acting like Ryan actually did something with his life. He legit knocked up a chick when he was a teen and picked up a drug habit. He doesn’t work or do anything of value to society.  I don’t blame Maci for being angry about this especially with 2 other kids. Like she said if she does this for him she’s forced to do it for her other kids or it will look like she didn’t care as much about them. His parents knew that they could dangle baseball in front of him and he’d bite. I feel like that’s enough to want to discontinue the visitation that they’re allowed with him. They’re using Bentley to get at Maci and if I was her I would cut the ties, bye Felicia.


Agreed, Maci is a saint for letting Jen & Larry see Bentley so often. Putting up with that B.S with their son and his current knocked up wife shoud keep them busy enough. 
They're totally letting Bentley believe he'll be a pro ball player is he goes to private school. "It's all he wants to do" Uhh, he's like 10 years old!!..of course it's all he wants to do!. Try motivating your loser son before you dangle this carrot in front of Bentley.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Agreed, Maci is a saint for letting Jen & Larry see Bentley so often. Putting up with that B.S with their son and his current knocked up wife shoud keep them busy enough.
> They're totally letting Bentley believe he'll be a pro ball player is he goes to private school. "It's all he wants to do" Uhh, he's like 10 years old!!..of course it's all he wants to do!. Try motivating your loser son before you dangle this carrot in front of Bentley.



Maci has really matured during the years of the show.  Didn't Mac say she wasn't going to be on t he show anymore if MTV wouldn't film stoned Ryan?  I guess she then got the clue there was no income in the family.  Yeah, I can really see Ryan going to a financial advisor and putting away money for Bentley's education; he's so responsible like that.  He couldn't even show up for baseball practice most of the time.  It's probably Taylor who has taught Bentley baseball.  Course if I lived in West Virginia, I think I'd save every penny to put my kid in private school, but it would be for academic reasons, not for an imaginary baseball career.     
I knew Amber had drug problems, but they showed her fairly recently going to Butch's rehab and sitting in on the meetings and she seemed fairly OK.  That level of trashing the house takes a while.  And of course she has kids that she is neglecting setting up another generation for failure.


----------



## TC1

I think that it's just really bad timeline editing on MTV's part. One episode Tyler and his sister are visiting Butch in rehab, the next minute she's having ragers and burning household items in the yard. These people have nothing else to film (besides feeling sorry for themselves) so the time lines don't seem to add up.


----------



## pixiejenna

They do set money aside for the kids college, MTV not the parents. It’s how the kids “get paid” for being on the show. The parents can’t touch the money, If Ryan had access to that money it would all be gone by now. Once the kids are 18 it’s theirs to use as they see fit, which is another can of worms. I wonder if that’s the magical money Jen and Larry are referring too? If so Ryan had no part in that. The only good thing about them pulling this ish on camera is one day when Bentley is grown up he’ll have documented proof of not only how freaking doped up his dad was 24/7 but the games his grandparents played with him as well. Karma is a B.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> They do set money aside for the kids college, MTV not the parents. It’s how the kids “get paid” for being on the show. The parents can’t touch the money, If Ryan had access to that money it would all be gone by now. Once the kids are 18 it’s theirs to use as they see fit, which is another can of worms. I wonder if that’s the magical money Jen and Larry are referring too? If so Ryan had no part in that. The only good thing about them pulling this ish on camera is one day when Bentley is grown up he’ll have documented proof of not only how freaking doped up his dad was 24/7 but the games his grandparents played with him as well. Karma is a B.



Oh, dear, those kids getting money at 18 scares me.  I'm thinking of poor Jace. He'll be so anxious to get out of his situation that he'll probably move and blow it all.   Jen did make the point that "Ryan made sure there was money for Bentley,"  but she is always making it seem that Ryan has done good stuff that he really hasn't done. At least that is what she does when the camera is on.     Good the money is protected.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, dear, those kids getting money at 18 scares me.  I'm thinking of poor Jace. He'll be so anxious to get out of his situation that he'll probably move and blow it all.   Jen did make the point that "Ryan made sure there was money for Bentley,"  but she is always making it seem that Ryan has done good stuff that he really hasn't done. At least that is what she does when the camera is on.     Good the money is protected.


He's the only kid I'd worry about. The rest seem like a really good bunch. Sophia will probably blow her money too. But she'll have her mom PMK 2.0 to find her some nice "work" lol. Jase is fairly unstable and my concern is that he'd literally blow is money on drugs. I know that he's a kid but with janelle as his mom he's got a predisposition towards drugs. I don't really remember anything about his dad. But I think that as he gets older it's very likely that he'll use drugs as a means to escape from his daily life.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> He's the only kid I'd worry about. The rest seem like a really good bunch. Sophia will probably blow her money too. But she'll have her mom PMK 2.0 to find her some nice "work" lol. Jase is fairly unstable and my concern is that he'd literally blow is money on drugs. I know that he's a kid but with janelle as his mom he's got a predisposition towards drugs. I don't really remember anything about his dad. But I think that as he gets older it's very likely that he'll use drugs as a means to escape from his daily life.



I agree.  I forget about his dad too, but he's never been in the picture as far as I can recall.  Poor kid.


----------



## mcb100

I watched the most recent episode. While I do think that Maci sounded just a tiny bit harsh when she was talking to Bentley (when she told him in a harsh tone that just because he wants to go to a school it doesn't mean that he is ever going there), I think that Ryan and his family were 50 times worse to plant the idea of catholic school into Bentley's head and then push it on him by using baseball to lure him in. My guess is that no matter what they said about Ryan having the money for it, that it will be mostly Maci paying for it so that makes it none of their business. And it might look odd to have one of your kids in private school and the rest in public, she is right with that. Can't tell if Ryan's currently using or not, I was trying to get a feel for it. 

I lost respect for Makenzie when she overstepped her boundaries by pushing private school onto Bentley. It was wrong for Ryan's parents to do but I can't help but feel that it was even worse for Makenzie to do, with her unnecessary comment about how she would put her kid in private school and how it is worth every penny. Uhmmm….maybe she needs to rethink her role here. She is going to be a recent stepmom, not the child's biological parent or grandparent and she is not the one paying for the education....so it was very inappropriate, she needs to stop with the comments.

I can't stand with Cheyenne, she seems very very dense every time I watch her, if you get the feel? I wish she would use her brain before she talks, because she is making herself seem a tad dumb on national TV with the words that she says.
It's a shame that Tyler's sister trashed the house that they let her stay in. I get the feeling that they were sort of implying that she would agree to go to rehab if MTV would agree to pay for the whole thing, and then when it came back kind of dicey as to whether or not they would 100% cover it, then she got mad. Don't quote me on that, that's just my honest vibe of what I felt like they were trying to imply. But I do hope that these people are thankful for their blessings because if it weren't for being on MTV, they would most definitely be struggling more.


----------



## TC1

You just lost respect for Mackenzie with this weeks episode???


----------



## TC1

So..Ryan is back in rehab and is going to miss the birth of the baby. Shocker.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I want Jen, Larry, and Mackenzie banned from the show. The way they try to spin off Ryan’s addiction is absolutely disgusting. I’m pretty sure the only reason why he’s even in rehab is because Maci refused to film if he was going to be doped up on tv. With out mtv money they’re screwed. Also the way they want to tell Bentley about Ryan being in rehab before even telling Maci is selfish. They only care about coddling their addict son. Maci is the one who’s going to have to deal with the aftermath of telling Bentley. She’s the one who’s going to be comforting him when he can’t sleep at night worrying about his dad dying. Ryan’s whole family are sick POS.

I felt really bad for Christina and her loss. I was disgusted about Ambers response. I had one too when I was with Matt I never went to the doctor, blah blah blah. Gee how can you make this all about you? I appreciate that they addressed what happened in a respectful way. I feel like Christina and Gary are both hit pretty hard with this because it was unexpected. I also think that they would probably like another kid.

Cait and ty need to stop harping over the loss of Carly because it dose no good. And now they’re dragging nova into it. I’m surprised that the adoption councilor is legit helping them down the path of denial. If her parents wanted her to spend more time with you they’d contact you. They’re trying to do what’s best for her and I’m pretty sure meeting up with her birth parents and sister on the regular isn’t it. How confusing is that especially when you see your sister who’s probably the spitting image of her. Poor nova isn’t going through a cait phase nova has abandonment issues because her mom goes to rehab once a year. She’s afraid that if mom’s out of sight she might not come back. Maybe spend all the time and energy whining about not being able to meet up with Carly and direct it towards the kid you have!

Bristol seems to be settled in her new place. It must suck to have to deal with a stalker especially for so long. Dakota was pretty freaked out and I don’t blame him. Having your home broken into is a huge violation having your home broken into by a repeat unstable stalker is extremely unnerving. I think Bristol was brushing it off probably because she’s been dealing with this for a long time she’s  desensitized too it.  If I was him I’d have extreme anxiety and probably wouldn’t be able to sleep, especially if I had my kids with me. She totally brushed him off when she should have been more supportive of him and how he felt. She was very icy towards him about this.

Chy made up with Zach but still wants to hold it over his head. Apparently she’s allowed to be angry with him longer than he is to be angry with her about cheating and having a kid with someone else. She’s exhausting and dull. Can they not film her and give her air time to Ryder?


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> So..Ryan is back in rehab and is going to miss the birth of the baby. Shocker.



But he really wanted to go.   Yeah, and he wanted to call Bentley too.


----------



## k5ml3k

I used to like Jen and Larry...even felt bad for them at times but my gosh, they are delusional. It has become very infuriating watching them pretend like their son is not a complete POS. And Mackenzie, girl you’re gonna have that baby by yourself, raise that baby by yourself, and ultimately live your life by yourself. She knew what she was getting into with Ryan...seems very much like a gold digger situation but is there really that much to dig?? Zero pity for this idiot...Maci should really just cut all ties with them. ESP when they’re putting ideas in Bentley’s head like that. Terrible.

Hahahaha Amber trying to relate to Christina. Honestly, I think Amber got really lucky with Christina...she seems like such a nice person esp when shes not always so nice back. Broke my heart when she cancelled the mani/pedi girls day to go parasailing. I get that it was a cool experience but couldn’t she just have done both or done the other another time? Idk...smh.

And poor Nova...I just feel so bad for her. They really need to focus on her instead on focusing on Carly bc at least Carly has parents that are taking care of her...seems like Nova only has Tyler, who has a million things on his plate. I feel bad for him too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just caught up on the last two episodes. Ryan’s parents are still disgusting as they ever were they both enabled thier pos son for 8-9 years and are giving us crocodile tears because he’s in rehab for the umpteeinth time no sympathy here. I’m glad that Maci didn’t let them have Bentley for their last minute trip. She needs to cut the cord and leave them up to thier own devices.

The new moms meeting the old moms was interesting to see the anxiety that it brought both sides. I can see the new moms being anxious because they’re new and the older cast clearly is bonded. I don’t think that the old moms had anything to worry about even cait said if we don’t get along who cares we’ll only see them twice a year. Amber was the biggest drama queen of the bunch and honestly disgusted me. She was acting like they should have gotten her personal approval because she’s a “senior” member of the show. Girl get over yourself they don’t owe you ish. If anything you owe them everything you have because without thier paycheck you’d probably would have ODed by now or still be in prison for something. All the personal stuff we’ve seen in your life because you signed a contract to allow them to film you.

I don’t blame ty for being over his family drama. He’s basically the rock for everyone and no one is cares two ishes about him unless it’s for a handout. I’m glad that nova managed caits trip well, I felt bad for ty because her probably like I don’t want to deal with this again. I think that cait is dragging her feet on the couples questioner because she knows that ty isn’t happy and doesn’t want to face the music. Apparently it must be too much since next week she suggested that they go to couples rehab together. I think that she’s  addicting to going to rehab.

Chy is dragging out the baby daddy drama. Basically without it she has no story line.

Bristol is complaining about not getting Levi to sign trips paperwork for the show he did. I think that he’s doing it to annoy her lol. I also think  only reason why he paid her was because of the cameras. She should have been on this show a long time ago hahaha. I didn’t catch what he paid her for though. Dakota really is pretty jaded over their divorce and I hope that he can get to a good place one day. Honestly I don’t know if I were her if I’d want to leave my kids with him alone. I don’t think that would intentionally do something to hurt them, but the way he flips the switch you really don’t know what will set him off. 

Amber and the sloth aren’t having another kid. I didn’t know that she was in boxing before interesting. It seems like it’s right up her ally maybe she should pursue this more throughly it could have some real potential for additional income either boxing or hosting events. But I kind of feel like she’ll quit the next time she gets pregnant lol.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Just caught up on the last two episodes. Ryan’s parents are still disgusting as they ever were they both enabled thier pos son for 8-9 years and are giving us crocodile tears because he’s in rehab for the umpteeinth time no sympathy here. I’m glad that Maci didn’t let them have Bentley for their last minute trip. She needs to cut the cord and leave them up to thier own devices.
> 
> The new moms meeting the old moms was interesting to see the anxiety that it brought both sides. I can see the new moms being anxious because they’re new and the older cast clearly is bonded. I don’t think that the old moms had anything to worry about even cait said if we don’t get along who cares we’ll only see them twice a year. Amber was the biggest drama queen of the bunch and honestly disgusted me. She was acting like they should have gotten her personal approval because she’s a “senior” member of the show. Girl get over yourself they don’t owe you ish. If anything you owe them everything you have because without thier paycheck you’d probably would have ODed by now or still be in prison for something. All the personal stuff we’ve seen in your life because you signed a contract to allow them to film you.
> 
> I don’t blame ty for being over his family drama. He’s basically the rock for everyone and no one is cares two ishes about him unless it’s for a handout. I’m glad that nova managed caits trip well, I felt bad for ty because her probably like I don’t want to deal with this again. I think that cait is dragging her feet on the couples questioner because she knows that ty isn’t happy and doesn’t want to face the music. Apparently it must be too much since next week she suggested that they go to couples rehab together. I think that she’s  addicting to going to rehab.
> 
> Chy is dragging out the baby daddy drama. Basically without it she has no story line.
> 
> Bristol is complaining about not getting Levi to sign trips paperwork for the show he did. I think that he’s doing it to annoy her lol. I also think  only reason why he paid her was because of the cameras. She should have been on this show a long time ago hahaha. I didn’t catch what he paid her for though. Dakota really is pretty jaded over their divorce and I hope that he can get to a good place one day. Honestly I don’t know if I were her if I’d want to leave my kids with him alone. I don’t think that would intentionally do something to hurt them, but the way he flips the switch you really don’t know what will set him off.
> 
> Amber and the sloth aren’t having another kid. I didn’t know that she was in boxing before interesting. It seems like it’s right up her ally maybe she should pursue this more throughly it could have some real potential for additional income either boxing or hosting events. But I kind of feel like she’ll quit the next time she gets pregnant lol.



Agree with everything.  I FF Bristol and Cheyenne cuz I had no interest in following their stories.  You had me LOL on the "sloth" word for Andrew; what a perfect description.  I remember in the old days when Amber emerged from one of her rehabs or jail (or gel as she calls it) she took up krav **** for a while and then we never heard about it again.  I was amazed at how good shape she was in when she boxed.  The sloth could do to take a class or two.  I feel sorry for BooBoo but Gary and his wife seem to give her lots of attention and love.  

I never thought I'd feel bad for whiny Tyler, but I do now.  He has had a lot on his shoulders. He is supporting the whole darn family financially and emotionally.  
I wonder if they will get another season.  This one seemed to drag and drag.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that amber calls jail gel as a defense mechanism. If I call it something other then what it really is it doesn’t sound as bad. Unfortunately no matter what she calls it jail time is bad especially when it takes you away from your kids.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> I think that amber calls jail gel as a defense mechanism. If I call it something other then what it really is it doesn’t sound as bad. Unfortunately no matter what she calls it jail time is bad especially when it takes you away from your kids.



I thought it was just her regional accent, but you could be right.  
I did think she looked great though in her boxing scenes.  She is quite fit.  Hard to believe because the show only shows her lounging around all day long.


----------



## TC1

Amber's man talking about how he was going to help slim her down with some exercise and detox tea's???, MF-er what?? While you sit on your huge ass?. Pffftttt.
Geez, Maci & Taylor must be doing okay!! that house they want looks pricey.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Amber's man talking about how he was going to help slim her down with some exercise and detox tea's???, MF-er what?? While you sit on your huge ass?. Pffftttt.
> Geez, Maci & Taylor must be doing okay!! that house they want looks pricey.



I coudn't believe that the hulk sat and stared at his phone while Amber was boxing.  I guess he is a trained nutritionist now.
I'd love to know the price of that house that Maci found.  West Virginia is a poor state, so I assume property is reasonable, but it will still have been a lot of money.  MTV has been good to them.
I was really surprised at Cait and Ty.  "By surprise" she got pregnant (HUUUH?).   They both seemed mature in discussing the temporaty situation, but we've seen that all before. They parrot what was said in therapy, but don't follow through on it.

I think Cait and Ty could achieve the same goal by one or both of them getting an outside job or outside education.  That way they would not be together 24/7 and in addition, would develop some skills/resources for the post MTV future.  IT might also give them an interest so they would get outside of themselves for a while.  Discussing the past traumas over and over and over at how many therapies is ineffective after a while .

Maci and Taylor could do the same.  I give Maci a pass because of the three kids but I'd love to see her do something outside the daily house, tshirts and kids.  Wonder if they paid cash for that house.  Problem with a pricey house in a very poor state is that they are hard to sell.  And this one's decor looked a bit eccentric to say the least.  Property was gorgeous though.

I somehow thought this was the last episode, so I was surprised when they said "next week on Teen Mom."

OH, here is the house.  It's in Tennessee and it cost $625K.  
https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/maci-bookout-buys-new-house-tennessee/

And she listed her old house for $370K and it sold quickly.  Smart Maci (I hope).


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I coudn't believe that the hulk sat and stared at his phone while Amber was boxing.  I guess he is a trained nutritionist now.
> I'd love to know the price of that house that Maci found.  West Virginia is a poor state, so I assume property is reasonable, but it will still have been a lot of money.  MTV has been good to them.
> I was really surprised at Cait and Ty.  "By surprise" she got pregnant (HUUUH?).   They both seemed mature in discussing the temporaty situation, but we've seen that all before. They parrot what was said in therapy, but don't follow through on it.
> 
> I think Cait and Ty could achieve the same goal by one or both of them getting an outside job or outside education.  That way they would not be together 24/7 and in addition, would develop some skills/resources for the post MTV future.  IT might also give them an interest so they would get outside of themselves for a while.  Discussing the past traumas over and over and over at how many therapies is ineffective after a while .
> 
> Maci and Taylor could do the same.  I give Maci a pass because of the three kids but I'd love to see her do something outside the daily house, tshirts and kids.  Wonder if they paid cash for that house.  Problem with a pricey house in a very poor state is that they are hard to sell.  And this one's decor looked a bit eccentric to say the least.  Property was gorgeous though.
> 
> I somehow thought this was the last episode, so I was surprised when they said "next week on Teen Mom."
> 
> OH, here is the house.  It's in Tennessee and it cost $625K.
> https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/maci-bookout-buys-new-house-tennessee/
> 
> And she listed her old house for $370K and it sold quickly.  Smart Maci (I hope).


Ohh, $625..that's less than I thought.
Also..Cait and Tyler getting pregnant and then Cait pouting "i don't want another girl" at the gender reveal?? Geez
I couldn't agree more about these people needing something to fulfill their lives other than sitting around feeling sorry for themselves (mostly Cait & Tyler)


----------



## mcb100

I feel bad saying this because I have always liked Cait and Tyler but I believe that most of their problems come from having no outside hobbies or interests. They don't seem to actually *do* anything.....they are always filmed just sitting around, staring at each other. I forget where I read it but I read somewhere that Tyler just takes care of Nova and also just lazes around smoking weed all day. (Dunno if that's true or not) I am not underestimating how hard it is to take care of a child, but outside hobbies could greatly improve their situation.

Also, I don't deny that Cait has emotional issues and has been through a lot but I feel like she just gets so bored with her life (again no outside hobbies) that she jets off to rehab frequently to cure the boredom. I understand how important rehab can be but you literally just got back from it and saw how hard it was for your child and now you suggest that you and Tyler fly away to another rehab??? Not the best choice.

Also, I get that we all have our hearts set on having a boy or a girl but the pouting at the gender reveal party was unnecessary....just be grateful that you are having a healthy child after you had to give your first one away so it could have a better life....some people can't have kids and really really want them and you have a healthy pregnancy so far. Just my two cents.


----------



## TC1

Do we know if Cait & Tyler are still doing the childrens clothing line?. I'll assume they got bored of it..just like Amber did with her online makeup and clothing store.


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> Do we know if Cait & Tyler are still doing the childrens clothing line?. I'll assume they got bored of it..just like Amber did with her online makeup and clothing store.


NONE of these people have the dedication, drive, will power or creativity to stick with ANYTHING!  except making more babies...


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t stand that cait complained about having to take care of nova by herself B ty did that every single time you went to rehab. I don’t think that they will really benefit spending a month apart because I don’t see either one of them actually growing with the time apart. I think that once they get back together they will go back to how they were before they spent time apart. I’m also tired of hearing cait whine about her childhood trauma to her family. These people messed you up so much and yet you don’t even think twice about dumping your kid off with them.

Macis new home is huge and I feel like thier current home is pretty large. At least we got a break from Ryan’s family.

I guess ambers only SL now that she had James is going to work out. I don’t understand why the sloth and baby came along he was on his phone the whole time. Gary’s vasectomy was not something I wanted to see, eww. I don’t know why he got it, because both of them seem to want more kids.

Chy went to visit baby daddy’s family/friends, yawn. I feel like all she does is go to restaurants lol.

Bristol hanging out was also a snooze fest but at least I got to see beautiful Alaska.

It seems like beyond cait and ty struggling to maintain the status quo they really don’t have any SL of value.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add that Farrah is on another MTV show ex island. I don't know why they would work with her again. But they do have a history of rewarding her cr@p behavior.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> NONE of these people have the dedication, drive, will power or creativity to stick with ANYTHING!  except making more babies...



Remember what a big deal the clothing line was.   Tyler's whole day was spent wrapping the orders.  Now it seems he can flit here and there and rehab and there is no thought to the "business."  So I gather it's no longer around.

I think Maci's business may still be running because she and Tyler wear the shirts on the show a lot.  I"m always amazed that any business like that could be more than one off purchase by huge fans.  

Here is Tyler and Maci's website.  It seems to have a lot of inventory, so must be doing OK, I guess.  Look at the prices for a plain T Shirt.  
https://www.ttmlifestyle.com/womens-wear-new-products/shiraz-logo-tee

Here is Ty and Cait's.  Looks like the last of inventory all on sale.

https://www.tierrareign.com/


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I never bothered to look at either of their websites. Honestly neither of them look special in any sort of way pretty basic looking clothes. Maci and Tyler’s site looks a lot more professional than ty and caits dose. Even with them as models for a lot of the merchandise they used other models as well. Ty and caits looks like a dyi pictures also who the hell buys their baby distressed hair am pants?!? How high were they they they thought that would be a good idea.


----------



## roxies_mom

Macy and Taylor live in Tennessee, not West Virginia.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently David in his infamous wisdom decided to blowtorch his land and naturally film it and post it to social media. Janelle unfriended him on both fb and Twitter today.


----------



## Prufrock613

pixiejenna said:


> I forgot to add that Farrah is on another MTV show ex island. I don't know why they would work with her again. But they do have a history of rewarding her cr@p behavior.


Isn’t that truly sad?  This just reinforces her “I’m everything & a bag of chips” mentality


----------



## Prufrock613

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently David in his infamous wisdom decided to blowtorch his land and naturally film it and post it to social media. Janelle unfriended him on both fb and Twitter today.


With all of the wildfires?  This guy needs commitment papers or STUPID stamped on his forehead.


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally watched the last episode.

I don't get anything from chy or Bristol. Chy seems to be at a party every week. And Bristol pissed and moaned about Dakota.

I'm surprised that maci let Bentley go for a week to see his brother being born. I guess it's good for him, regardless of how lousy his dad is his brother will always be his brother. 

Amber is still depressed is she back on her meds? I feel like that would help. I can't believe that leah is worried about her legs being too hairy at 8. On one side I think it was good that amber and christina helped her shave for the first time together. On the other side I don't like it as a part of the show. I feel like all of the kids on TM are very aware of the extra attention they receive for being on the show. And that very well could have played a part in her being self conscious about it. I'm afraid that leah might end up embarrassed by this segment. Either her friends or other kids at her school see it and tease her about it. I'm concerned about how the media is going to affect her self esteem at a young age. She's not even a tween yet. Hearing comments that she thinks that she needs to diet and is worried about her leg hair at 8 years old seems pretty young to be worried about these things.

Butch and Tys sister visiting from rehab was fairly uneventful. I don't know the timeline but it doesn't seem like his sister at the very least has been in long enough to warrant a outside visit. I feel like they're in cycles of going in/out of rehab. No wonder ty wants a break from cait she is pretty much in the same boat. I am bored hearing about their separation because they don't seem like they are separated. It seems like they're together and as miserable as ever. Probably because they're having some sort of get together every time we see them they're together.


----------



## roxies_mom

Saw somewhere that David and Janelle have separated.....those poor kids. Thank goodness Jace is with Barbara.


----------



## pixiejenna

There's rumors both ways some saying that they are and some saying that they're still together. I think he has too much control over her for her to walk out.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Finally watched the last episode.
> 
> I don't get anything from chy or Bristol. Chy seems to be at a party every week. And Bristol pissed and moaned about Dakota.
> 
> I'm surprised that maci let Bentley go for a week to see his brother being born. I guess it's good for him, regardless of how lousy his dad is his brother will always be his brother.
> 
> Amber is still depressed is she back on her meds? I feel like that would help. I can't believe that leah is worried about her legs being too hairy at 8. On one side I think it was good that amber and christina helped her shave for the first time together. On the other side I don't like it as a part of the show. I feel like all of the kids on TM are very aware of the extra attention they receive for being on the show. And that very well could have played a part in her being self conscious about it. I'm afraid that leah might end up embarrassed by this segment. Either her friends or other kids at her school see it and tease her about it. I'm concerned about how the media is going to affect her self esteem at a young age. She's not even a tween yet. Hearing comments that she thinks that she needs to diet and is worried about her leg hair at 8 years old seems pretty young to be worried about these things.
> 
> Butch and Tys sister visiting from rehab was fairly uneventful. I don't know the timeline but it doesn't seem like his sister at the very least has been in long enough to warrant a outside visit. I feel like they're in cycles of going in/out of rehab. No wonder ty wants a break from cait she is pretty much in the same boat. I am bored hearing about their separation because they don't seem like they are separated. It seems like they're together and as miserable as ever. Probably because they're having some sort of get together every time we see them they're together.



I didn't like that shaving legs thing at all.  I think she'll be very embarrassed to see that on TV.  I think she doesn't have much of a role model as far as keeping a proper diet and exercise plan.  Look at Gary and his wife, and Amber and Andrew.   They are always sitting and lounging.  Remember when Amber and that hateful bf she had would film from the garage sitting on a lounge chair?   
As for Cait and Ty and Butch and Amber, enough already.  I'm tired of the same old, same old.   
I love Bentley and am happy Maci lets him go to his grandparents.  
I think a once a year update on these couples, a two hour show maybe, is enough going forward.  They aren't offering too much now.     There will be a lot of people looking for jobs when that happens.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I really hate the way Bristol asked, I mean baited, her son with ‘so you don’t want a relationship with Dakota’

That was really awful on her part.


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> I really hate the way Bristol asked, I mean baited, her son with ‘so you don’t want a relationship with Dakota’
> 
> That was really awful on her part.



I FF both Cheyenne and Bristol.  I could not develop any interest in either of them.


----------



## TC1

I also feel bad for Leah, she's going to have a tough time trying to live any sort of healthy lifestyle with those 4 as role models. They're all so puffy, Gary looks like a tick that could explode at any time...and the sloth just sits around in a housecoat and is sweating from just that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

TC1 said:


> I also feel bad for Leah, she's going to have a tough time trying to live any sort of healthy lifestyle with those 4 as role models. They're all so puffy, Gary looks like a tick that could explode at any time...and the sloth just sits around in a housecoat and is sweating from just that?


when I saw the sloth sitting in that big black housecoat, I thought i was a Bear!  Literally!


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I also feel bad for Leah, she's going to have a tough time trying to live any sort of healthy lifestyle with those 4 as role models. They're all so puffy, Gary looks like a tick that could explode at any time...and the sloth just sits around in a housecoat and is sweating from just that?



I've never understood if Gary's "farm" is a working farm or just a play with animals farm.  Does he sell those chickens?  If it is a real farm, you'd imagine that he'd have work to do all the time and burn off calories.  You don't see obese farmers.


----------



## TC1

I don't think Gary needed a paternity test for that man..it was like looking in a mirror!.
Gosh little Jayde is cute and so well spoken for her age!
Cheyenne and Bristol were a snoozefest as usual.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I don't think Gary needed a paternity test for that man..it was like looking in a mirror!.
> Gosh little Jayde is cute and so well spoken for her age!
> Cheyenne and Bristol were a snoozefest as usual.



I was happy for Gary.  He has matured so much.  ANd Jayde was unbelievable.   I love Maci's family. 

Amber, get out of the bed, get off the couch.  Yes you have a camera in your face.  Most people have a job in their face with responsibilities and hours and schedules.  Get a grip.  Same for Cait.  Enough with the therapy already. Nice to have two nice houses to enjoy. 

I can't believe there is another episode.  They are really dragging this season out.


----------



## TC1

I wonder how much MTV pitched in to film that nonsense bday party. You're 26.throwing your own bday party for a camera crew. This show is reaching for story lines!


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I wonder how much MTV pitched in to film that nonsense bday party. You're 26.throwing your own bday party for a camera crew. This show is reaching for story lines!



Lucky for me, I FF Bristol and Cheyenne.  It makes the show go faster.  Even then, its getting painfully slow.  Time to end it.


----------



## TC1

I saw Bristol was blasting Teem Mom producers after Monday's episode saying they're trying to portray her in a bad light and to be the vilain like they did to Farrah Abraham 
Okay Bristol, you can leave,,,,your 15 mins are up.


----------



## pixiejenna

Gary finally found his dad good for him. I can’t imagine what that is like to never really know who your dad is. Not only did he look like him, even his dads verbiage was the same as his. 

Amber is the new cait. While ppd is a crappy thing to go through just like cait she’s not doing anything that’s going to make herself feel better. The sloth actually had a decent idea and she pitched a hissy fit about how hard it is to be on a tv show. 

Cait and ty snooze fest. No one cares about your separation.

Maci seemed to really over react to Jayde s surgery. Especially since Bentley went through it.

Chy having another party, maybe I need to join TM so I can get paid to host parties every week.

Bristol fighting with Dakota is getting old. Initially I felt bad for her because his ptsd is pretty bad. The more I watch her the less sympathy I feel towards her.


----------



## TC1

TMZ posted that the secret service paid David and Jenelle's home a visit because of David shooting off his automatic weapons and hashtaging ***** & ****** in him comments. Then David went on another shooting spree he posted on his IG and said he's be ready with lots of ammo if they came back. 
He's totally unhinged.


----------



## mcb100

TC1 said:


> I saw Bristol was blasting Teem Mom producers after Monday's episode saying they're trying to portray her in a bad light and to be the vilain like they did to Farrah Abraham
> Okay Bristol, you can leave,,,,your 15 mins are up.



Bristol is full of sh*t and seems really catty/petty. I actually feel bad for Dakota when watching most scenes. His issues are pretty severe but he seems a lot less gossipy than her and more likeable than her.
I never understand people who complain that MTV (or any TV network) is making them seem like a terrible person and that it is 100% all fake when MTV doesn't control the words that come out of your mouth. They can cut scenes and poke and prod you for a storyline but you choose to say the words that you say while being filmed...if she is painted in a bad light, I don't think it is anybody's fault but her own. Sorry if that sounds harsh.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> TMZ posted that the secret service paid David and Jenelle's home a visit because of David shooting off his automatic weapons and hashtaging ***** & ****** in him comments. Then David went on another shooting spree he posted on his IG and said he's be ready with lots of ammo if they came back.
> He's totally unhinged.



David is scary.  I hope they can find reason to put him in jail.  Those poor kids.  David probably quoted his Second Amendment rights copied from some lunatic right wing fringe group.


----------



## pixiejenna

David is cray cray especially if he thinks that he has a chance of making it out alive if he has s throw down with secret service lol. I feel bad for all of the kids in that house they are in a extremely hostile and dangerous environment. Can CPS make a few surprise visits? The scary thing is he has primary custody of his kids I can’t even  fathom how bad the mom is, if he’s considered the stable one of the two. Hopefully this can help Nathan get Kaiser out of there.


----------



## beekmanhill

More of the same this week.  Thank heavens it is over.  I was hoping MTV would tell Amber, "OK, you won't let us film, you've broken your contract, bye."  What exactly does she think she will do for money when this gig is over.  Is Andrew going back to his stellar career in Hollywood?  
Cait's relative calm about the separation situation is weird to me.  Is it real or is she acting for the camera.  Feel sorry for Nova; she's had a lot of disruption in her young life.
Maci is being more than generous to Ryan.  Wonder if the 90 day rehab worked.  
I guess there will be a reunion show.


----------



## beekmanhill

Well I caught up on the reunion show.  So it seems what Amber is really angry about is Cait got one month off for her depression and Amber only got one week.  Yet when Dr Drew (hateful as usual) offered Amber a month in "rehab," courtesy of MTV, she showed no interest.  Amber, get real, how many months do you film to begin with?   Dr. Drew claimed that Cait saved her life with her visit, huh?  Amber use the other months to work on yourself instead of binging on the negative comments social media posts about you.  And get off the couch.  
I just don't get the whole Cait and Tyler separation thing.


----------



## Megs

I caught up on it all too.... this show is all over the place. 

Cait and Tyler - I think Tyler has simply had enough, he's so over it and I get that too. At least how MTV portrays it, she spent most of the year leaving for a month at a time and he had to take over every duty. He did it, he took care of Nova and their business and house, but I think it came at a price for him when she would come home and then just leave again or not follow her 'protocol' to help herself given by her rehab facility. I think she uses rehab as an escape and crutch, without truly deciding to take a lot of the steps on herself. Again, this is based off what I see - I could be wrong here. Either way, the separation and moving forward for them will be interesting to see how she copes. 

Maci - Hope Ryan really sticks with it and gets better. I saw Radar Online post something about him but that site is trash, so who knows. 

Amber - she needs help and she doesn't seem to be doing anything to get said help. These girls have so much more going for them than the typical mom out there, so use that to your advantage, don't sit around complaining and not trying. She comes off as a poor me poor me with no action. And that's sad. I would hate to read the things I'm sure she reads as well, but it must sting so bad because she knows part of it when it comes to what people say about her parenting Leah is true. 

Bristol - Dr Drew in the reunion said how perfectly manicured she seems all the time, and he's right. She is a politician's daughter and always seems like a robo smile on her face. I want to like her, but meh. 

Cheyenne - So I actually really like the Challenge and I "know" Cory more from it, but to me it seems she is really in love with him. She says he isn't ready, but I kinda feel like he is?


----------



## beekmanhill

Ratings were very low this year.  I do wonder if MTV will renew.  Apparently Teen Mom 2 does much better.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita about ty and cait. He’s clearly done with her antics and being the clean up person who fixes everyone else. I don’t really think that the separation will benefit them because they are so dependent on each other. 

Maci and Ryan can hopefully get to a good place. The first time he’s actually finished a rehab stint. Watching Jen and Larry cry over him felt very contrived because they’ve enabled his behavior for over 10 years. They’ve also helped him play the victim to big bad Maci. She’s not perfect but she’s a million percent better parent than Ryan will ever be. When they joined mac’s Maci is a trigger/bad person stick it was disgusting. 

Amber annoyed me, like megs said she has so much more resources than the average person/parent has and she refuses help. She’s bitter that someone else got more time off than her and refuses help. Without this show would she even be around? Not to sound morbid but she wasn’t on a great path. 

Bristol is a snooze fest all they do is push each other’s buttons and it’s sad to watch. It makes you wonder why they even got married in the first place. 

Chy is clearly in love with Cory and he seems like he’s in love with her but for whatever reason doesn’t want to make a commitment to her. She should move on but won’t she’ll let him string her along for years to come. I’m also annoyed that they had another party in the last episode. Wtf I’ve never seen so many parties in my life.


----------



## beekmanhill

I do wonder the outcome of Ty and Cait's separation.    Re Ty's sister and Butch, I just don't like it when people emerge from rehab and everything is fine, wonderful, etc.  I'd like to hear from them in a year.  
I FF'd most of this week's show.  They seem to stretch for questions at this point. Why does Drew never ask them what their 10 year life plan is, especially if the show goes off.  Why do none of them go for school or training so that they are employable in the future.  Tyler at one point wanted to be an EMT, what happened to that?  Does Amber plan a life on the couch?


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I do wonder the outcome of Ty and Cait's separation.    Re Ty's sister and Butch, I just don't like it when people emerge from rehab and everything is fine, wonderful, etc.  I'd like to hear from them in a year.
> I FF'd most of this week's show.  They seem to stretch for questions at this point. Why does Drew never ask them what their 10 year life plan is, especially if the show goes off.  Why do none of them go for school or training so that they are employable in the future.  Tyler at one point wanted to be an EMT, what happened to that?  Does Amber plan a life on the couch?


I don't even think Dr.Drew watches the show..his questions are so general..I think Nessa is there because she does watch and asks questions. 
Tyler has no drive to do anything besides feel sorry for himself. He seems to look at everyone like they're beneath him because he (and his mom) are the only ones that aren't a total effing mess living off the system. Granted, they got lucky..with 16 & pregnant and now this gravy train..they're very lucky to have the life they do..it's very sad they choose to do nothing with it.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that dr drew cares enough about them to ask them what thier 10 year plan. I also don’t think that he wants to ask anything that would require a actual response other than a broad generalization.

None of the cast really seem to have drive to do anything outside of the show. As awful as Farrah is she’s the only one who actually goes out and hustles. Maci has a T-shirt business that only exists because of the show. Ty wanted to be a EMT and cait wanted to go to school and become a social worker. I remember the website jezebel raised 13,000 for cait to go to school all those people donated money for her future. Just to be piss it away and become a glorified couch potato. It’s sad that they have the platform to do so much more than any of them do. I also think that the majority aren’t going to be prepared for the future after the mtv money train stops. Maci and Gary will be fine, teen mom 2 Chelsea, Cory, Javier and  jo will be fine, several of whom have jobs outside of teen mom.


----------



## TC1

I'm just watching the "unseen moments" episode..Tyler is showing off his new $30,000 monster truck..so..yeah, clearly they need THAT.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I'm just watching the "unseen moments" episode..Tyler is showing off his new $30,000 monster truck..so..yeah, clearly they need THAT.



Nice to know he's preparing for the future.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> I'm just watching the "unseen moments" episode..Tyler is showing off his new $30,000 monster truck..so..yeah, clearly they need THAT.



so he's still trying to prove he's not gay.......just come out already tyler, we got you


----------



## TC1

TM2 is back tonight. Barbara sure was quick to run back to Jenelle's side after turning her back on her and running to Nathan, Last season Barb was crying and moaning to Nathan about how Kaiser needed to get away from David, she's sure changed her tune.
Poor Aubrey, Adam is still a POS but it's the little girl that suffers the most.
There's still no point to Briana being on this show with this cast.


----------



## beekmanhill

There was nothing unexpected in the show.  There seem to be so many scenes set up by the producers asking the cast to relate a prior event.  It all seems so rehearsed.  If Nathan's mother really saw switch marks, why didn't she photograph it and take him to a hospital immediately to get an abuse case going?  Don't get that.  
Did Kail have a butt lift and injections?  One seemingly good thing about Kail is through all the chaos of her life she seems to have taken good care of the kids, and the kids seem to be in good mental shape.  Who knows though, we see so little of the whole picture.  
Aubree seems so smart, and Chelsea seems to handle the Adam thing so well with her.  The stability she has with Cole is good too.  Adam is a deadbeat and probably won't change.  
I just have no interest in Brianna or Devoin.  Did anyone notice that the sister didn't move her butt from the couch or the phone for one second during the scenes?  Odd they haven't moved from the small apartment with the MTV checks. 
Leah looked wonderful.  I hope this guy is just not a flash in the pan.  The kids seemed to like him. 
I  think the series is played out at this point.  I'm not that involved anymore.    It's better than Teen Mom OG but that isn't saying much.


----------



## TC1

I don't know why this show has an "aftershow" now but...on the aftershow Leah said she and her new bf were taking a break from each other because they both have "a lot going on"


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I don't know why this show has an "aftershow" now but...on the aftershow Leah said she and her new bf were taking a break from each other because they both have "a lot going on"



Haha.  My DVR picked up the aftershow, but I immediately deleted it.  Maybe it was an MTV generated romance.    Maybe she should keep the real or fake bf's off the show.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know why Barbra was so quick to turn in Nathan when all last season she’s bad mouthing David and his abuse of the kids. One hand I expect her to support her daughter but they’ve been estranged for a while and she very recently put Jace in some serious danger with her poor behavior/gun incident.

I don’t really care about Bri and anybody in her world to be honest super boring. I wish that she wasn’t on the show, I agree with the other poster she doesn’t add anything.

Kale has a new  enemy to fight with, Javis pregnant girlfriend. I think that is a really sh!tty way to act to someone who’s pregnant especially when you yourself have 3 kids with 3 different baby daddies. Is she with Chris dose anyone care? 

I feel bad for aubree her dad is such a POS. It’s sad that she pretty much knew he was going to be a no show. I’m glad that she appreciates how awesome cole is and is happy to have him in her life.

Leah has a new boyfriend who apparently is already outie lol. I hope that her daughter Allie is doing better than last season.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know why Barbra was so quick to turn in Nathan when all last season she’s bad mouthing David and his abuse of the kids. One hand I expect her to support her daughter but they’ve been estranged for a while and she very recently put Jace in some serious danger with her poor behavior/gun incident.
> 
> I don’t really care about Bri and anybody in her world to be honest super boring. I wish that she wasn’t on the show, I agree with the other poster she doesn’t add anything.
> 
> Kale has a new  enemy to fight with, Javis pregnant girlfriend. I think that is a really sh!tty way to act to someone who’s pregnant especially when you yourself have 3 kids with 3 different baby daddies. Is she with Chris dose anyone care?
> 
> I feel bad for aubree her dad is such a POS. It’s sad that she pretty much knew he was going to be a no show. I’m glad that she appreciates how awesome cole is and is happy to have him in her life.
> 
> Leah has a new boyfriend who apparently is already outie lol. I hope that her daughter Allie is doing better than last season.



It was sort of funny that Kail has an enemy.  She'll probably discuss her with Brianna.  I wonder why Javi has not been deployed again.   And having Twitter wars at this age is a bit juvenile.

I think Ally's health deteriorated.  They showed her with a breathing  device at one point.  I think they said her lungs have worsened.  It's sad.  I think Corey left the show, didn't he?   I think she does a lot more than ever predicted but she isn't going to get better, only worse.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kails only SL is who she fights with. If it’s not one of her many ex’s the thier GFs/wives. If she’s not fighting with someone then the producers are talking to her about her fights so she can spew her side of the story.

I know that they showed her with the breathing exercise machine. It’s so sad to see someone so young struggling with basic functions that most people take for granted. Imagine your whole life being such a struggle it had to be exhausting for her. I worry about her becoming depressed she always had such spunk in her always wanting to do things on her own. Last season that spunk was gone. Corey left the show he wasn’t really on it much to begin with and is one of the few who has a legit job outside TM.


----------



## TC1

There wasn't much point to Corey on the show..just parking lot exchanges since his wife didn't want herself or their child filmed. He didn't need that filming schedule for a paycheck, good for him!


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Kails only SL is who she fights with. If it’s not one of her many ex’s the thier GFs/wives. If she’s not fighting with someone then the producers are talking to her about her fights so she can spew her side of the story.
> 
> I know that they showed her with the breathing exercise machine. It’s so sad to see someone so young struggling with basic functions that most people take for granted. Imagine your whole life being such a struggle it had to be exhausting for her. I worry about her becoming depressed she always had such spunk in her always wanting to do things on her own. Last season that spunk was gone. Corey left the show he wasn’t really on it much to begin with and is one of the few who has a legit job outside TM.



It's true, Kail's only S/L is her beef with one of Javi's girlfriends and even with Jo's girlfiend, now wife, back in the day.  I think Jo might have left the show too.  I hope not, because I like to see Isaac more.  He seems to be a good kid.  

I think Leah's daughter is sadly only going to go downhill.  Its the nature of her disease.  It's very sad to see.


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe we'll see jo more now he has 50/50 custody. I think that both he and his wife want the bare minimum exposure for the show. But I don't really recall if either of them have real jobs or not. If not I can see that's why he uses his bare minimum appearances to get a paycheck. I am inclined to think that they don't. Basically its him and kale with kid swaps or him listening to kale piss and moan about whoever she's fighting with at the moment.


----------



## TC1

This whole S/L with Jace's father seems a little too contrived..why would he be talking to an MTV producer via text? Yet Jenelle can just reach out and Facetime him and he picks up on the first ring?  (also when she hung up you could see a chain of texts between them)
Seems like Corey is still on.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> This whole S/L with Jace's father seems a little too contrived..why would he be talking to an MTV producer via text? Yet Jenelle can just reach out and Facetime him and he picks up on the first ring?  (also when she hung up you could see a chain of texts between them)
> Seems like Corey is still on.



Oh, yeah, guarantee MTV set up that connection between Andrew and Janelle.  (after Andrew's graduation from USC, BWAHAHAHA).   MTV is desperate for scenes with Janelle now that David is not allowed on the screen.  Its a way to get back at David too.  David must be furious.  And David loses his paycheck.   It's a plotline for MTV and they desperately need it. 

Felt sorry for Ali when the wheelchair wouldn't fit on the bus. She must feel so self conscious when things like that happen.  Its so hard to see her sister so active and healthy.  

Is it my imagination or can Devoin barely keep his eyes open in his scenes?

Adam's a disgrace.  It's nice to see Randy again.


----------



## pursegrl12

I know I've said this before but good god Leah gets the up sooooo early to take the girl's to school! does she live an hour from the school or something...I was tired just watching that!!! 

Randy lookin' good!!!!


----------



## beekmanhill

I wondered about that myself.  But West Virginia is rural and the population is fairly small, so many homes must be far from the schools the kids attend.   Leah could have afforded to move closer, I assume.  Maybe they just get used to the long commutes.


----------



## pursegrl12

beekmanhill said:


> I wondered about that myself.  But West Virginia is rural and the population is fairly small, so many homes must be far from the schools the kids attend.   Leah could have afforded to move closer, I assume.  Maybe they just get used to the long commutes.



I think she just lives far from school but who knows...I just could not imagine getting 3 kids up that early by myself although she doesn't work so she could go home and go back to bed...I only have to get up 2 kids by myself at 6:30 and I struggle lmao


----------



## pixiejenna

I never thought of MTV using Andrew to fill the hole with David being off the show. It definitely seemed very staged I was initially thinking that he maybe wanted a MTV paycheck. He hasn’t been around for 9 years and all of a sudden he wants to be a dad, I don’t think so. I think your guys theory makes more sense. Also it’s a way for them to stick it to David for all the cr@p he’s pulled. 

I felt bad for Ali that school seriously messed up on that one no excuses. It was sad when Cory was talking to the girls Aleeah wants to be in separate classes probably because then she doesn’t have to help take care of Ali. Ali of course wants to be with her in class because it’s a way to insure that her basic needs are being met. I can imagine without her sister she probably is pretty isolated and doesn’t have too many kids to befriend.

I didn’t like Javis talk with his GF it felt very premeditated to make them look good. Dude we all know that you were with your new GF, Bri, and Kale at the same time.

Bri rented a house for Stella’s 1 year birthday party. This is literally a page from Chy’s book. It was pretty disgusting that they rented a house for a 1 year old bday party and they still live in a small cramped apartment.  I know MTV is footing the bill but seriously no baby wants a house rented for them. This was for Bri and her sister/mother. I don’t think anyone is surprised that Luis is a dead beat dad.  Stella actually looked confused with him, like who is this guy. I also don’t think that any one thought for one second he’d come help set up the party after Bri paid his way to be there. Has he ever done anything ever?


----------



## pixiejenna

And Ryan's back in jail for heroin again also he skipped out on a bar tab in December too. Not surprised at all. Wonder if mac regrets her choice of getting knocked up by him yet. He's not going to be around and I she's got a minimal role on TM which will not be enough to make ends meet. I feel like her kid will require a lot of extra help growing up.

https://hollywoodlife.com/2019/01/24/ryan-edwards-arrested-heroin-theft-rehab/


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> And Ryan's back in jail for heroin again also he skipped out on a bar tab in December too. Not surprised at all. Wonder if mac regrets her choice of getting knocked up by him yet. He's not going to be around and I she's got a minimal role on TM which will not be enough to make ends meet. I feel like her kid will require a lot of extra help growing up.
> 
> https://hollywoodlife.com/2019/01/24/ryan-edwards-arrested-heroin-theft-rehab/


The link has been updated to say no heroin involved, just skipping out on the bar tab...Supposedly at the bar from noon-4pm...ummm don't you have a new baby at home you fool??


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg how lame to run that and update it twice. Well he never bothered raising Bentley so why would he start with jagger? I don't know why he's day drinking but it's not like he has anything going on besides his baby.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg how lame to run that and update it twice. Well he never bothered raising Bentley so why would he start with jagger? I don't know why he's day drinking but it's not like he has anything going on besides his baby.



Six drinks in the afternoon, that does not sound like a sober person.   He barely got out of rehab.  Why am I not surprised though.  I actually feel a bit sorry for Mackenzie, but she knew exactly what she was getting into.  I'm glad Bentley has Taylor who seems like a good person.


----------



## knasarae

pursegrl12 said:


> I know I've said this before but good god Leah gets the up sooooo early to take the girl's to school! does she live an hour from the school or something...I was tired just watching that!!!
> 
> Randy lookin' good!!!!





beekmanhill said:


> I wondered about that myself.  But West Virginia is rural and the population is fairly small, so many homes must be far from the schools the kids attend.   Leah could have afforded to move closer, I assume.  Maybe they just get used to the long commutes.



I grew up in rural WV and yea... it can definitely be a long commute.  Some areas only have 1-2 schools to cover the whole county.  I'm speaking of age groups... like I know my county only has two high schools now.  I no longer live there, but when I graduated we had either 4 or 5.  And mine was AAA, now it's A.


----------



## mrskolar09

I lived in WV before I moved, we only had one high school for our entire county.  Some kids were on the bus for a loooonnnng time every day.
I was fortunate to live relatively close so I only had a short ride to and from school


----------



## beekmanhill

knasarae said:


> I grew up in rural WV and yea... it can definitely be a long commute.  Some areas only have 1-2 schools to cover the whole county.  I'm speaking of age groups... like I know my county only has two high schools now.  I no longer live there, but when I graduated we had either 4 or 5.  And mine was AAA, now it's A.





mrskolar09 said:


> I lived in WV before I moved, we only had one high school for our entire county.  Some kids were on the bus for a loooonnnng time every day.
> I was fortunate to live relatively close so I only had a short ride to and from school



That's what I suspected.


----------



## beekmanhill

Gee what a shock, David doesn't like Jenelle filming without him.   What a control freak.  It was funny when the 911 operator asked Jenelle if David had weapons in the house and Jenelle played dumb, still defending him.  Oh, no, he only has an arsenal.  How phone calls like that are not enough for Nathan to get custody I'll never know.
Oh what happened to Jace's father connecting with him?  Postponed for future episodes?
They seem to be making up drama like Kail reconciling with her mother, and Chelsea's trip to the hospital and Leah discussing Ali's needs with the attorney.  There is nothing much going on.  Oh yeah, Brianna's sister on the couch draped in a blanket, what would an episode be without that.  We even had to have a visit from Cait and Tyler to amp up drama.


----------



## TC1

This show is draggingggggg. We don't want to watch 20 mins of Briana's deformed ass taking her kid to school.


----------



## pursegrl12

TC1 said:


> This show is draggingggggg. We don't want to watch 20 mins of Briana's deformed ass taking her kid to school.



Also, Nova goes to school in a shopping center????


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't understand why at kid #3 kale wants to reconnect with her mom. It feels staged especially with ty coming to do her podcast for her to ask him for advice. I am baffled by the fact that she went cake tasting for her 1 year old birthday party who does that? I find it interesting that Chris refuses to film. 

Devon taking nova to monkey Joe's for a few hours is the most parenting we've ever seen him do. I don't know why they're giving him so much credit for it. I'm pretty sure he's only around for the MTV paycheck. I guess with Luis out of the picture the coven needs fresh meat to talk about. How else will they collect their paychecks?

Honestly I don't understand why leah and Corey didn't already have a lawyer/advocate. They have the resources for it. 

 I'm bored listening to janelle and Barbara coffee talk in restaurants and parks. And quite frankly I think a pack of wild dogs would protect those kids in a hurricane better than she can. The call at the end is old news, next week she "explains her side". The part that bugs me the most is she  blatantly lied about David not having weapons in the house. Endangering the first responders to her call with that should be a crime in itself imo. 

Chelsea going to the hospital/doctor because her water might have broke is scary. I guess the rest of the show for her will be baby watch.


----------



## TC1

Also, why did Kail, Cate and Tyler all have to fly to New York for Kail's podcast "Coffee Convos" umm, you can do that in your living room. MTV must have foot the bill for that.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Also, why did Kail, Cate and Tyler all have to fly to New York for Kail's podcast "Coffee Convos" umm, you can do that in your living room. MTV must have foot the bill for that.


  Good point.  I think I was so in shock that anyone would want to listen to words of wisdom from Kail that I forgot about the site.


----------



## pixiejenna

Good point I didn’t think about that either I honestly can’t imagine why anyone would fly in to do her podcast period. But I guess it’s a easy payday lol.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think some of the producers get more airtime than some of the participants now.  What about Jo, I miss seeing him.  He was sort of a dud, but I still liked him.   I'd rather see Jo asking Kail scripted questions than a producer.


----------



## beekmanhill

The show is getting worse, if anything.  Jenelle had time to concoct a nice story about how the "accident" happened.  David was out hunting deer all day, nice guy that he is.  Jenelle admitted to being drunk.  So with three kids in the house she is roaming around drunk.   What a mess.

Kail can't figure out what estranged relative to reconnect with for the plotline.  Pick one, mother, father, sister.  Oh, Kail is creating a hair care line?  She needs to know the ingredients, Right, cuz with her chemistry background she knows what all this stuff is.   Never thought of Kail as having gorgeous hair so why would any company select her.  Maybe its self funded.

I FF Brianna, and most of Chelsea.  Both just too dull.

I'm glad to see that Ali is at least stable for now.  What does Leah's boyfriend do with his scrubs on?   And he used the word "conundrum."   I was shocked.  I hope Dr. Tsao conducts a bit more thorough exam than what we see on TV.  I assume he does.  I'm surprised Corey doesn't attend these checkups.


----------



## TC1

Jenelle's story made no sense. They were both drunk...David left to go "Spotlighting" hunting deer (probably with a loaded gun knowing him) in the dark. She called him to pick up more drinks and he wouldn't answer..so she ran up to him and tripped in a hole?
That's the worst lie I've ever heard... her shifty eyes, couldn't keep her story straight.

Kail's hair line is called "Pot Head" with CBD oil in it.....uh okay Kail. What happened to your degree we had to watch you get for 6 years?..we know siting on the couch wearing a University of Motherhood tee shirt isn't putting that to use


----------



## pursegrl12

that was the worst made up story of all time that Janelle told...I mean, who is she trying to fool?!?! I'm sure David coached Janelle EXACTLY what to say on camera


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelles story is pretty bad and makes no sense. I also don’t get why Barb told her story of being a victim of domestic violence and can just sit by while this POS is literally beating the cr@p out of her daughter. 

ITA about Kail switching what relatives she wants to reconnect with and she’s magically pregnant too lol. I think that she filtered through them to find out who wanted to do the show and make her look good. Also Kail is the last person on earth I would want to buy hair products from. 

I also never understood why Corey never went to Ali’s check ups either, I feel like he should given her health problems. At least she’s maintaining which is good for her. 

Bri has a new boy toy in NY who seems to be on the he same caliber as her ex’s lol. His friends pretending like they never watched the show was hilarious almost as much as the outfit that other girl wore. 

Chelsea is a snooze fest I love aubree but watching her 1st day of school is like watching paint dry she’s in middle school already? It is cute how excited she is over the baby and how bad she wants it to be here already.


----------



## beekmanhill

Corey has gone to Ali's checkups in the past.  Maybe he was there, but just not filmed.  But Leah called him afterwards, didn't she, I forget now.  Anyway, he is a very good father to Ali.  I think dealing with the medical stuff is very hard for him.   I guess his wife has dropped out of the show too.

As for Barbara, as her hands are tied, I guess its better she maintain a relationship with Jenelle for Jace's sake even though she knows David is an abuser.  Everyone heard the tape, yet nothing seems to happen to David.  I doubt Barbara's opinion on it is going to change Child Services' opinion.  David is the kind of guy we will read about in the papers someday after some bad incident.   What will it take for Jenelle to get rid of him?


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm just wondering whatever happened to the plot of Jace's father wanting to meet him?


----------



## pixiejenna

They got a better story line with the 911 call they will play it out for the rest of the season. The previews for next week is they’re filming Janelle and have to stop because David is coming and they can’t film him. So we’ll see David threatening showing up at every shoot for the rest of the season. Jace’s dad is no longer needed for a storyline, I guess barb won’t get her free trip to NY after all lol.


----------



## pursegrl12

I honestly feel bad for Janelle, she's in deep with him and probably feels there's no way out. he's brainwashed her


----------



## DC-Cutie

pursegrl12 said:


> I honestly feel bad for Janelle, she's in deep with him and probably feels there's no way out. he's brainwashed her


and he has her way out in the woods, where she can't even run to the neighbors house if she needed help


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> and he has her way out in the woods, where she can't even run to the neighbors house if she needed help


  And I am sure that was on purpose too. Course David needed a place he could shoot his guns with nobody calling the police on him.  She is the one who should have the clout because she has the $$$$, but he is  so controlling , it doesn't work that way. She'd have a very hard time getting rid of him.   My only wish is that he doesn't harm anyone but gets put away for a few years for one of his nutty incidents.


----------



## beekmanhill

This week's show was even more boring than usual.  Now we get the MTV security staff along with the production staff as main characters.  
So Chelsea had her baby, Kail decided to throw a baby shower for her long estranged sister, Brianna had a weekend with random boyfriend, and David interrupted a filming session by showing up with Jenelle.  Jenelle's welfare is in jeopardy.   I so wish the guy would be put behind bars.  Barbara was correct, if Jenelle gives up MTV, she'll be homeless.  
Oh, Leah's water was off but she apparently left a tap on somewhere and the house was flooded.  Does anyone believe she is doing the cleaning up by herself?  I always enjoy seeing Ali and that's about it.  So I'll stick it out until the end of the season but the show is on its last legs.


----------



## pixiejenna

This week was pretty weak. I am annoyed with how everyone in janelles circles talk so badly about each other in front of kids. Every single one of them are guilty of this. Bris night out with her new guy and her best friend/third wheel. Is she this incompetent that she now warrants a babysitter? I don’t believe for one second that Leah did all the clean up from the flooding. Especially with the potential for mold damage and her daughter who has breathing problems it has to be done properly to be safe for her. Kail throwing a baby shower for someone she barely knows lol at least her sister will have a nice baby shower via MTV. Chelsea finally had her baby.


----------



## beekmanhill

The only puzzle was where was Bri's lazy sister.  Why didn't she get on the gravy train for the camping trip.  Of course she isn't he camping type.  They had to dredge up a new "friend" for filming purposes.  

Leah would be nuts to tackle that on her own.  As pixiejenna mentioned, it is a health situation and requires professional work.  She must have left the bath or shower water on while she was off at bf's.


----------



## pixiejenna

Just another day in paradise lol. Not sure if I believe it I don't follow either of them on social media 

http://www.theashleysrealityroundup...ares-shes-separated-from-husband-david-eason/


----------



## beekmanhill

I actually feel bad for Jenelle, hard to believe.  SHe must be living a nightmare.  In spite of her proclamations that she has other things going and doesn't need MTV, she knows she does need MTV.   Meanwhile David is pressuring her not to film, yet she has to film to put bread on the table. That guy must be so incredibly controlling.   Wonder what he does all day.  

Each week I see the producers and the security staff more and more.  Its just a show of those people questioning the Teen Moms.  Dull as dirt. 

I felt sorry for Brianna.  Where was lazy bum sis during the emergency?


----------



## pursegrl12

I actually do feel bad for Janelle. Hope she really is separated from him. He is incredibly controlling and abusive. She has all the $$$ so she should drop him like a bag of dirt.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel bad that she’s in a bad relationship with a  abusive pos. The worst part is she didn’t have him sign a prenup and he hasn’t worked in years. So even if she dose leave him she’ll get screwed paying spousal support. Maybe if she dose leave him and gets fired from MTV it might limit how much she’ll have to pay him. She can get her ish in order proper order of protection against him to protect her and all of her kids and come back to the show. We all know that she has nothing going on outside of the show and anyone who sponsored her has dropped her like a hot potato because of David. She needs to cut him loose and when the divorce is final and have a **** ton of stuff lined up for when it’s complete and she can recover financially this.


----------



## pixiejenna

Farrah is getting sued. She signed two 5 year leases for her two store fronts and hasn't paid since she closed both shops due to poor sales. She owes more than 100,000 in back rent. She believes that she's square because they kept the deposit lol. I've never had a retail lease but I know that in appartment leases if you break contract you have to pay a really high fee. I feel like such a big savvy business woman like Farrah should know what she's doing lmao. Glad that they are suing but I don't expect them to see a cent. 

https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/24/teen-mom-farrah-abraham-sued-stores-miss-rent-austin/


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Farrah is getting sued. She signed two 5 year leases for her two store fronts and hasn't paid since she closed both shops due to poor sales. She owes more than 100,000 in back rent. She believes that she's square because they kept the deposit lol. I've never had a retail lease but I know that in appartment leases if you break contract you have to pay a really high fee. I feel like such a big savvy business woman like Farrah should know what she's doing lmao. Glad that they are suing but I don't expect them to see a cent.
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/02/24/teen-mom-farrah-abraham-sued-stores-miss-rent-austin/


it's like if you break a lease on an apartment, yes they will keep your security deposit PLUS go after you for what you owe!

Farrah was never a good business woman and it's clear, she's a great example, that without this show these girls have nothing to fall back on!


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting I knew of the penalty but not about the rent as well. I've never rented but my brother has. He had a situation where they either had to break their lease or get rid of their pet dog because they had 3 complaints filed against the dog. So I he had a to pay extra to get out of the lease maybe it included rent as well.


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally watched the last episode and snooze fest.

I'm surprised that Adam signed away his rights to paisley. I don't like how they were talking about it around Aubrey, the way they went about it. I dont mind them asking her of that's what she wants off camera but anything on camera should have been done away from her. It came off as they're pressuring her to do it. They were openly discussing it in front of all the kids, she's less than 10 feet from you so you know that she can hear you. Randy at usual had the most sense about it. She has to come to this on her own. 

OMG poor barb being forced to do a yoga session with janelle because she can't do anything without her abusive husband. I'm surprised that she was able to make it down the stairs barb doesn't strike me as someone who's very physically active. I also found it ironic that the two most stressful people on the show did yoga. 

Omg kale and jo lol. I think that it's hilarious that he's filed for child support his wife is clearly embarrassed by this. It did come out of left field for sure. I don't know why he'd think that he's entitled to it. I think that he should have just gotten his payments to end once they went 50/50 with  Custody. He's acting like she's living large and he's homeless. I also think that kale is being super immature about it which is pretty standard for her. She needs someone to fight with lol. 

Leah is doing pretty well with her new bf and him meeting cory. I feel bad for adalynn her dad is almost never around and it's hard for her because she sees her older sisters going with cory it naturally makes her want her dad. I remember the one episode where her sisters were getting dropped off with cory he her crying because they get their dad and she doesn't. I don't understand why he just doesn't get a job where he can work at home instead of being out of state months at a time. 

Bri's coven is whole again with her sister back home. I can't believe that it took her this long to file for child support from Luis. She should have done it when stella was born. I think that it's a mute point because we know he's not going to get a job and pay lol. I thought her sister telling her not to get pregnant again was hilarious advice. I also think that the only reason why she wants to go to NY is to meet up with her new guy and going to see Luis about child support is her excuse. I wonder how long Luis actually paid for daycare. I also feel like her family is giving Devon too much credit for how little he dose.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Finally watched the last episode and snooze fest.
> 
> I'm surprised that Adam signed away his rights to paisley. I don't like how they were talking about it around Aubrey, the way they went about it. I dont mind them asking her of that's what she wants off camera but anything on camera should have been done away from her. It came off as they're pressuring her to do it. They were openly discussing it in front of all the kids, she's less than 10 feet from you so you know that she can hear you. Randy at usual had the most sense about it. She has to come to this on her own.
> 
> OMG poor barb being forced to do a yoga session with janelle because she can't do anything without her abusive husband. I'm surprised that she was able to make it down the stairs barb doesn't strike me as someone who's very physically active. I also found it ironic that the two most stressful people on the show did yoga.
> 
> Omg kale and jo lol. I think that it's hilarious that he's filed for child support his wife is clearly embarrassed by this. It did come out of left field for sure. I don't know why he'd think that he's entitled to it. I think that he should have just gotten his payments to end once they went 50/50 with  Custody. He's acting like she's living large and he's homeless. I also think that kale is being super immature about it which is pretty standard for her. She needs someone to fight with lol.
> 
> Leah is doing pretty well with her new bf and him meeting cory. I feel bad for adalynn her dad is almost never around and it's hard for her because she sees her older sisters going with cory it naturally makes her want her dad. I remember the one episode where her sisters were getting dropped off with cory he her crying because they get their dad and she doesn't. I don't understand why he just doesn't get a job where he can work at home instead of being out of state months at a time.
> 
> Bri's coven is whole again with her sister back home. I can't believe that it took her this long to file for child support from Luis. She should have done it when stella was born. I think that it's a mute point because we know he's not going to get a job and pay lol. I thought her sister telling her not to get pregnant again was hilarious advice. I also think that the only reason why she wants to go to NY is to meet up with her new guy and going to see Luis about child support is her excuse. I wonder how long Luis actually paid for daycare. I also feel like her family is giving Devon too much credit for how little he dose.



I laughed my head off at Kail and Jo.   I had no idea Jo was paying child support all this time.  Odd Kail didn't realize that it was unfair.  I also didn't realize that Kail gets sponsorship on Instagram posts.  Now who in their right mind would buy a product because Kail liked it?  I read that they settled and all is well.   I bet Kail IS worth several hundred thousand dollars, if she hasn't blown it all on the hair care scheme.  

It is very sad that Jeremy doesn't take the time to be with his daughter when he is home or FaceTime her every day when he is away.  West Virginia has a high unemployment rate and the kind of jobs Jeremy goes away to pay very well.  And his kid sees just how good a dad Corey is to the twins so it really makes it hard for her.   

As for Bri and Chelsea, I FF most of their scenes.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> I laughed my head off at Kail and Jo.   I had no idea Jo was paying child support all this time.  Odd Kail didn't realize that it was unfair.  I also didn't realize that Kail gets sponsorship on Instagram posts.  Now who in their right mind would buy a product because Kail liked it?  I read that they settled and all is well.   I bet Kail IS worth several hundred thousand dollars, if she hasn't blown it all on the hair care scheme.
> 
> It is very sad that Jeremy doesn't take the time to be with his daughter when he is home or FaceTime her every day when he is away.  West Virginia has a high unemployment rate and the kind of jobs Jeremy goes away to pay very well.  And his kid sees just how good a dad Corey is to the twins so it really makes it hard for her.
> 
> As for Bri and Chelsea, I FF most of their scenes.


When I was watching Don't Be Tardy the other day..Brielle said she makes her entire living off of Instagram posts.$10's of thousands of dollars per post. Mind boggling.


----------



## TC1

I'm sorry but WTF is a "Cactus theme" baby shower?. And Kail, of course your kids don't remember your sister..you didn't either until you needed a story line


----------



## pixiejenna

It's confirmed that Bristol is not going to be on the next season of OG. I hope that  Cheyenne is gone too. She literally added nothing to the show.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think ratings were very bad for OG.  Good riddance Bristol and Cheyenne.  As for Teen Mom 2, it is crawling along, very dull.   I think its on its last legs.   For once this week I was on Jenelle's side; I think I might have burned Kail's hair products too (not really, but I"d want to).


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know if chy is off but I hope so. 

Meh I don’t really like Kail and I definitely wouldn’t want to be gifted hair care from her. But she’s definitely not worth burning it. She sent it for a reaction and Janelle gave it to her nothing more nothing less. 

I feel like all these teen moms should be actively seeking employment elsewhere because the shows are not going to be around forever. Both of them are on their last legs and can barely string enough material along to make a episode. Hell half of the current ones are the cast talking to producers.


----------



## beekmanhill

I plowed through last night's Teen Mom.  Its so slow and boring I just can't see it getting renewed.
I do wonder who was at Kail's launch for her shampoo.  Must have been all MTV standins.  And at last we saw Chris, who frankly didn't look like a winner to me.  Why don't we see more of Javi and Jo?
Luis is a bum.  How sad that your own child does not know you.  Brianna's sister is a hoot, but I do wonder what she does all day long.
Leah and this guy seem to get along well, but I guess they broke up.   I guess Corey's wife doesn't want to film anymore as we never see her.   I'd like to see more of his home life.
As for Chelsea and Cole, nice but dull.
I guess David has killed his income.  Wonder who he thinks will pay the bills if Janelle isn't on the show.  How long will her social media presence last if he doesn't let her film.

Kail's conditioner is $34.50.   Is she kidding?


----------



## pixiejenna

Sad to see Stella crying at the sight of Luis even more upsetting is the fact that he doesn’t understand why. News flash your a total complete stranger to her. And I would normally think it’s BS SL filler Bri calling into work for a visit with Luis to only be stood up. Sadly I think that she’s dumb enough to actually do that. 

Kails event is rather lackluster the only highlight was Chris making a appearance. Hell even your sister who hasn’t seen you in forever is like you need to be alone and not waste your time with him lol. 

Chelsea has no SL, kids sick, kid homework, feeding the kids lol.

Leah’s bday party looked like it was fun for them. I don’t really understand what the Paris theme was because I didn’t see anything that was French looking lol. Something about her and Jeremy seems fabricated in the way that they are acting.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Sad to see Stella crying at the sight of Luis even more upsetting is the fact that he doesn’t understand why. News flash your a total complete stranger to her. And I would normally think it’s BS SL filler Bri calling into work for a visit with Luis to only be stood up. Sadly I think that she’s dumb enough to actually do that.
> 
> Kails event is rather lackluster the only highlight was Chris making a appearance. Hell even your sister who hasn’t seen you in forever is like you need to be alone and not waste your time with him lol.
> 
> Chelsea has no SL, kids sick, kid homework, feeding the kids lol.
> 
> Leah’s bday party looked like it was fun for them. I don’t really understand what the Paris theme was because I didn’t see anything that was French looking lol. Something about her and Jeremy seems fabricated in the way that they are acting.



I think the kids didn't really know what a Paris theme was when they asked for it, so Leah slapped an Eiffel Tower on the cake and that was Paris!  That party was fun.  
I'd love to know what job Brianna has, and her sister, and her mother.  And if they all have jobs, in addition to the MTV income, why haven't they upgraded their small apartment.  I respect them if they are being cautious with money, but one more bedroom couldn't hurt.  I think I read that she is by far the lowest paid because she is new.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cole still continues to put on his whiny voice... please make it stop
Briaan's sister is the real deal!  She hold absolutely no punches.
Devoin is doing well.  Stella and Nova light up when they see his scrawny butt walk in.  LOL  Luis is a jerk. period.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel meh about Devon's change. He's more present than before but I don't know how much of it is real. I feel like the biggest motivation for him to be more present is he realized that it's a easy paycheck to be on the show. I wonder how much quality time he spends with them when the cameras aren't rolling. 

Lol I agree that the girls most likely have no idea what a Paris theme is. It sounds fancy/fun so they chose it.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> I feel meh about Devon's change. He's more present than before but I don't know how much of it is real. I feel like the biggest motivation for him to be more present is he realized that it's a easy paycheck to be on the show. I wonder how much quality time he spends with them when the cameras aren't rolling.
> 
> Lol I agree that the girls most likely have no idea what a Paris theme is. It sounds fancy/fun so they chose it.



I agree with you about Devoin.   The family seems to accept so little from him and then praise him to the skies.  Nova does seem to really love him though.


----------



## mcb100

I wonder what's going to happen to everyone when the show ends one day. I don't know how simply they are living (they could be saving money) but I have seen them in very nice cars with pretty big houses that they are going to have to keep paying on, whether the show ends or not.

I guess they do need to have big houses (minus bri's family) because most of them keep churning out kids and so they must need more bedrooms.
I'm just curious because take Janelle's family for example, David doesn't work and they have all these kids to support....so how they gonna keep up on the mortgage when the show ends one day? I just hope that these girls are being smart and saving money because reality TV can be dicey--a show can be cancelled at any time.


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> I wonder what's going to happen to everyone when the show ends one day. I don't know how simply they are living (they could be saving money) but I have seen them in very nice cars with pretty big houses that they are going to have to keep paying on, whether the show ends or not.
> 
> I guess they do need to have big houses (minus bri's family) because most of them keep churning out kids and so they must need more bedrooms.
> I'm just curious because take Janelle's family for example, David doesn't work and they have all these kids to support....so how they gonna keep up on the mortgage when the show ends one day? I just hope that these girls are being smart and saving money because reality TV can be dicey--a show can be cancelled at any time.



They all live in areas where property is quite reasonable, I think.   Jenelle made the statement that she doesn't need MTV anymore.  She probably makes a lot from social media sponsorships, but I think that would dry up quickly if the show went off.  She'll easily become homeless when the show is over with that deadbeat husband of hers.  Kail is a hustler; I have to give her credit for  that.  She'll land on her feet.  And Chelsea's husband never gave up his job.  HE probably has one of those oil jobs common in the Dakotas and does quite well financially.  Brianna is in the same apartment, so I guess nothing would change.  Leah would have a financial problem, I think.  She has no skills and no hustle and probably lots of expenses with Ally.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that janelle believes that she can make it without the show but any one with half a brain cell knows better.  Her sponsors drop her every time either David or herself dose someone stupid/offensive. This show is her life line especially since David doesn't work. 

Kail only fluff hustles imo. She does have a podcast which might have sponsors. I think that is why she started the haircare line. She was smart enough to save enough money to be able to start it. Probably because she realized that the end is near and wants to supplement her income before it happens. 

Chelsea is one of the most mature of the group. Her husband works I have no idea what he does. But I feel like between the show and his job they're probably the most financially set of the group. They just bought their new place that's a pretty big chunk of land they got.

Leah will really struggle with out the show. She has no marketable skills. I feel like she would struggle with anything beyond entry level work. Heck she's been on the show for what 8 years and finally bought a home and was always renting.

Bri never left her small apartment. Hopefully she's saved some of her money from the show. She'll need it with two dead beat dads, it will be hard without MTV money. She has a job but I feel that it's not a real job in the sense that she could financially support herself on it. It sounds like a fluff kind of gig.


----------



## mcb100

I like Chelsea the best out of this group but she basically has no story line without Adam and his family (as much as I think he is not a good parent). They just show her running basic errands with the kids all day.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita the part that bugs me is how hey fish for material with aubree on camera about him. I feel like she wouldn’t be as exposed to him/his family nonsense if it wasn’t for them needed material for the show.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, Chelsea's drama with Adam is getting stale.   So is Brianna with the baby daddy.  So it seems Devoin wasn't stepping up to the plate quite as much as Mama had indicated.  

Jenelle shows up at court with David so they can't film, requiring another scene where Jenelle explains to Barbara what happened.  He is really controlling; he knew she was scheduled to film.  Jenelle keeps the court system in business.   Never heard of an intervenor before, but Jenelle has one.  

So Jo is flipping houses now?  Somehow he doesn't strike me as having the salesman personality as required.  I'd actually like to see more of Javi and his gym.  Does anyone know if Javi left the service?

Glad Leah got her house back.  Now back to shuffling kids to school and stopping for sweet snacks.  My only interest is Ali.  

It's all very stale now, and its time for a once a year recap, not an endless series.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I have no idea what jo is doing in real estate but clearly he's not successful at it. He doesn't strike me as a motivated individual.

So I guess Bristols replacement is Cory's new GF. I don't know if she also has kids or not but this seems pretty sucky for chy. 

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/who-is-the-new-teen-mom-og-cast-member-find-out/


----------



## TC1

You would think that having a child would be a requirement. This show is really stretching it to stay on the air..trying to create this kind of drama.


----------



## mcb100

I think that they know that the end might be near for the show and so they are taking steps to protect themselves financially. For example, Kail's new haircare line, Chelsea and Cole's new diaper bag line, and I forgot what Janelle invested in but it was something lol.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jenelle launched a brow product I think and then later a cosmetics line, but I think it's all kaput.   David really damaged her earning potential.  

Chelsea and Cole probably didn't invest anything in the bags, so everything they get is gravy.  

As for Kail, she claimed to have put her life savings into the hair products.  I seriously doubt that, but she probably did fund it herself.   I think Kail earns quite a bit on social media by endorsing stuff on IG.  

Brianna, oh well, nothing yet, but she hasn't spent like a crazy person either.  Doubt if  she's earned a lot either.  She's too new.  

Whatever happened to Leah's public speaking?  One and done, I guess.  She had a few years of drug addiction during which she probably wasted a lot of money, but she seems OK since then.  She doesn't seem to go over the top with spending.  She'll be fine for a few years after the show goes off, and will probably meet a new man by then.   

This season is interminable.   Hard to believe these kids are 9 now.


----------



## Megs

I really used to love this show (kinda embarrassing but true!) and now it’s just background noise for me if I remember to put it on. Like you all said, it’s getting pretty lame.


----------



## beekmanhill

Megs said:


> I really used to love this show (kinda embarrassing but true!) and now it’s just background noise for me if I remember to put it on. Like you all said, it’s getting pretty lame.



I'm always amazed when on the show they refer to a social media outcry over something they did.  It's hard to believe that some people are that invested.  I of course continue to watch.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was surprised about the deal Chelsea and Cole got with the baby bags. Ita that it doesn't seem like they are invested in the  deal just pure promotion for them so easy money. 

Kail also had her podcast so she's got to have some one sponsoring her. I don't think that she put her life savings into the haircare line but she did use her own money to make it. Not really sure that gamble will pay off. 

Leah will never have a job let's be  real. She wanted to be a public speaker for a storyline for the show. Then she tried to sell make up for a bit. She doesn't have the follow through to really make money. She also has lots of expenses with 3 kids and one special needs. 

Brianna keeps saying that she works another job. But then she calls in sick so her daughter can meet up with her dad who blows them off. She's not bright enough to make decent money even with the MTV platform. I don't see her doing anything beyond entry level work.

Janelle is pretty much up the creek without a paddle thanks to David. Pretty much at this point the only reason why a company would sponsor her is to get their name out there and then drop her when they find out how awful she/david are. 

I also don't understand why janelle and barb went on a girls trip. Beyond the fact that this is the only way they can film her because of David. The whole Instagram kill kail comment was pure drunken stupidity. But they clearly wanted the attention for it since they did it while filming for the show and put it online live. I think that they are truly that desperate to stay on the show with their limited filming opportunities left. Neither of them are sorry that she said it. They want to keep the feud alive because they have nothing left to do to keep a story line on the show.


----------



## TC1

They're all just grasping at straws to come up with storylines to stay on the show for a paycheck. It's sad, and very boring. 
No one cares about Barbara & Jenelle in Atlanta, Itzy Ritzy diaper bags, or Brianna going to visit her next victim. 
This show used to be one of the things I looked forward to watching during the week, now it's just filler.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Janelle is only hanging with Barb to keep filming for her check.  Because since before this whole David incident, she was always fighting with her Mom.  Now they are all buddy buddy.

Cole and Chelsea - I just fast forward through their bits

Same with Kail, although I did stop to watch the convo with Vie.  Vie seems to be levelheaded.  

Brianna and that cramped apartment kills me.  BUT BUT BUT, I watch for her sister.  She really tells it like it is.  

Leah - I just wanna get to the part where her and the guy breakup


----------



## beekmanhill

Jenelle and Barb were ridiculous.  David won't let her go with anyone else; he'll be too jealous.  So they pretend to be friends and then make fools of themselves on IG stories.  Low rent is a kind expression for them.  All I thought of was who is taking care of Jace?  

Brianna's sister is hysterical.


----------



## TC1

They also aired a special called "Teen Mom, Being Dakota" ummm who TF cares????  Bristol left the show..why bother?.


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle had her tubes tied smartest thing she has ever done


----------



## pixiejenna

https://www.romper.com/p/what-do-th...iving-heres-what-they-do-for-work-irl-8096949

Thought that this was interesting since not long ago we're wondering what Taylor's job was as he's one of few with a job irl.


----------



## TC1

I don't think Leah needed to bring up what the kids said about Jason as part of her storyline. That could have been a private conversation,
Do Chelsea and Cole not have an alarm system?..I would get one of those installed before I was ready to up and move.
Kail's sister won't be part of her story anymore, baby shower paid for (probably by


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like Leah is struggling for SL’s now that she’s got her ish together. Like last episode was a gyno visit for birth control, girl is in her mid 20’s she should have this covered by now. A few episodes ago it was all Jason is so much help and the girls love him/want to live at his place, blah blah blah.

I’m also surprised that they don’t have a security system in place. Especially since they’re on TV and filmed at home you’d think that would be top priority for them. I get that it sucks and you feel violated but why not get a security system. Wanting to move is a bit drastic since you just moved in. 

Janelle is constantly fighting with people in the show. That takes some serious effort on her part as none of them live near her.


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess Amber is trying to stay relevant before OG returns by filming her IG stories about David.   I laughed as it showed her leaning on a pillow, he usual position lounging in bed, I assume.   Course everything she said about David was correct.  Why oh why does Jenelle put up with it.  
Chelsea's rental house was gorgeous. Where did they dredge up the "friend."  Gosh, I could never live in a place that was so far from neighbors.  
I agree the Jason thing should be kept quiet.  It is not up to him to discipline Leah's kids and they shouldn't get married if they have such divergent attitudes about parenting. Course I do think those kids need a bit more discipline than Leah gives them.  
Brianna, meh.  This guy seems nice.  Kail's storyline this week was meh too.  Kail giving marriage and motherhood advice, are you kidding me?


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Amber is one person who will have a lot of trouble after Teen Mom is over.  She has absolutely no marketable skills, no hustle, spends the day in bed, and I think she's spent a lot of money over the years.  She had to pay off that loser boyfriend to go away and she'd spent a bundle when she was with him, cars and such.  Doubt if Andrew will be around too long when that happens.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think amber had Janelle are in the same boat. Neither of them have marketable skills or work ethic period. The only difference is Amber's sloth won't shot holes in his own boat they way David will.


----------



## mrskolar09

Did they actually film Chelsea and Cole designing the diaper bags?  Lol I haven’t watched this show in a couple years, but I happened to see a preview of the bag designs on a mom Facebook group.  I guess they’re supposed to be released in August or something.  

Good for them, but that kind of negates the purpose of the show, to show the real life ups and down of being a teen (and post teen) mom.  All of the cast now have tv money and at least some level of reality fame.  It’s time to give up the ghost.


----------



## mcb100

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...S&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social-media

So I guess David shot and killed Janelle's little french bulldog, Nugget. My animals are so dear to me that that alone would be more than enough for me to press charges if I was her. You don't shoot a domestic dog just because he is growling at your child who is climbing over him. Crazy. I guess this man has never heard of proper training or guidance for a dog that he felt he had to shoot it when the animal might not have been behaving properly? (If the dog was really that bad, which I kind of doubt, they definitely have the money for a trainer. David is just crazy.)


----------



## beekmanhill

mcb100 said:


> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...S&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social-media
> 
> So I guess David shot and killed Janelle's little french bulldog, Nugget. My animals are so dear to me that that alone would be more than enough for me to press charges if I was her. You don't shoot a domestic dog just because he is growling at your child who is climbing over him. Crazy. I guess this man has never heard of proper training or guidance for a dog that he felt he had to shoot it when the animal might not have been behaving properly? (If the dog was really that bad, which I kind of doubt, they definitely have the money for a trainer. David is just crazy.)



I wouldn't feel safe if I were Jenelle.  He is so controlling.   Can't he be arrested for animal abuse?  I'd get away if I were Jenelle.   He'll try to go after her but he has no resources of his own, unless the house and car are in his name, which I wouldn't doubt knowing how clever he is.  
If the dog did snap, it was undoubtedly due to the chaos in the house.  Those dogs are friendly.


----------



## jmaemonte

mcb100 said:


> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...S&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social-media
> 
> So I guess David shot and killed Janelle's little french bulldog, Nugget. My animals are so dear to me that that alone would be more than enough for me to press charges if I was her. You don't shoot a domestic dog just because he is growling at your child who is climbing over him. Crazy. I guess this man has never heard of proper training or guidance for a dog that he felt he had to shoot it when the animal might not have been behaving properly? (If the dog was really that bad, which I kind of doubt, they definitely have the money for a trainer. David is just crazy.)



I am so disgusted by this!  My dogs are my children too.


----------



## mrskolar09

He is more unstable than a fault line.  I hope Janelle wises up and hits the road with her kids.


----------



## k5ml3k

mcb100 said:


> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...S&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social-media
> 
> So I guess David shot and killed Janelle's little french bulldog, Nugget. My animals are so dear to me that that alone would be more than enough for me to press charges if I was her. You don't shoot a domestic dog just because he is growling at your child who is climbing over him. Crazy. I guess this man has never heard of proper training or guidance for a dog that he felt he had to shoot it when the animal might not have been behaving properly? (If the dog was really that bad, which I kind of doubt, they definitely have the money for a trainer. David is just crazy.)



Unbelievable! My dog is my baby and I cannot imagine having that done to him. What a lunatic! Yeah, she needs to get the F out!


----------



## pixiejenna

She’s not leaving him. He beats the crap out of her own kids and herself, so why would this act be the one that would make her leave? She’s clearly ok with his behavior and avid gun use. Killing a dog for acting like a dog is awful, I feel like the home environment/energy is bad enough to make any animal act out. My pets are my babies and I would beat the cr@p out of anyone who killed them. He should be charged with animal abuse but I’m sure that she’ll try to spin it off like it had to be done. Defending David is a 24/7 job, the only job she has left lol.


----------



## TC1

No one would have EVER known if these two morons hadn't started posting about it to each other (not that it's okay). They seem to relish in the world hating David, and the attention it brings.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> No one would have EVER known if these two morons hadn't started posting about it to each other (not that it's okay). They seem to relish in the world hating David, and the attention it brings.



Is that how the information came to light?  What idiots.  Big bad tough David, protecting the family with his big rifle.  What a hero.   Let's just hope he does something that gets him in jail before he kills some other animal or human.  I still don't understand how this is not an arrestable offense.   There is no way you could argue in court that a French bulldog is a threat to anyone's life.  This is outrageous.  I hope they dump Jenelle next year.  This "meeting up with Barbara" in another state is ridiculous.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Is that how the information came to light?  What idiots.  Big bad tough David, protecting the family with his big rifle.  What a hero.   Let's just hope he does something that gets him in jail before he kills some other animal or human.  I still don't understand how this is not an arrestable offense.   There is no way you could argue in court that a French bulldog is a threat to anyone's life.  This is outrageous.  I hope they dump Jenelle next year.  This "meeting up with Barbara" in another state is ridiculous.


Jenelle posted about what happened and that she was heartbroken about it. David then posted a close up of Ensley's face saying that the dog had snapped at her..and no matter who's dog it was he would have done the same thing..The pic shows absolutely no scratch or bite marks, just a red spot 
The police went to the house. David said the dog was fine, but refused to produce it. They said unless Jenelle files a formal complaint they can't do anything about social media gossip.


----------



## rowdy3

People are writing to advertisers about them pulling their ad from airing during teen mom and a few have agreed to. What David did was wrong and absolutely evil. The dog weighed only 11 pounds.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently David was overdue on his child support and had to go to court today for it. He doesn’t work so he obviously has no money, if it was not paid within a hour and a half he would have gone straight to jail. He calls Janelle and she pays his back child support so he doesn’t have to go to jail. Stupid is as stupid dose. If she bails him out from having to go to jail days after he killed her dog she’s never going to leave him. This was a easy way for her to get away from him, he was literally on his way to jail.


----------



## Prufrock613

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently David was overdue on his child support and had to go to court today for it. He doesn’t work so he obviously has no money, if it was not paid within a hour and a half he would have gone straight to jail. He calls Janelle and she pays his back child support so he doesn’t have to go to jail. Stupid is as stupid dose. If she bails him out from having to go to jail days after he killed her dog she’s never going to leave him. This was a easy way for her to get away from him, he was literally on his way to jail.


----------



## Prufrock613

What s piece of caca


----------



## mcb100

Right? I don't understand how you can willingly stay with someone who beat your dog to death with his fists and then shot him. I know she must be scared though even though she tries so hard to put up a front like we are happy and perfect together.

What I would have done if I were Janelle was to not give him the money for child support, and yeah, he would have yelled and screamed but he would have gone right to jail. Then, as soon as he got put away, I would start planning my escape and take me and the kids out of there and somewhere safe--as well as filing for divorce, a protection order and all that stuff asap.

I hope she is not waiting around to see if things will change because it's past that point, she needs to act fast. That 911 call incident was not okay or healthy at all.


----------



## pixiejenna

mcb100 said:


> Right? I don't understand how you can willingly stay with someone who beat your dog to death with his fists and then shot him. I know she must be scared though even though she tries so hard to put up a front like we are happy and perfect together.
> 
> What I would have done if I were Janelle was to not give him the money for child support, and yeah, he would have yelled and screamed but he would have gone right to jail. Then, as soon as he got put away, I would start planning my escape and take me and the kids out of there and somewhere safe--as well as filing for divorce, a protection order and all that stuff asap.
> 
> I hope she is not waiting around to see if things will change because it's past that point, she needs to act fast. That 911 call incident was not okay or healthy at all.


Same here I would have lied and tell him that I would send the money and not do it. Then he'd be stuck there and get hauled away to jail. One he's there get your lawyer and start the divorce process. Move out to somewhere else that he has no access to with a heavy security system. She had the easiest out and didn't even take it.


----------



## beekmanhill

One of the problems in getting away is that she has his daughter, and I assume she has no legal rights to her.   Hard to believe how bad that child's mother must be.


----------



## TC1

So Jenelle gets a free MTV vacation every time they want to film her? pffftt
Then she compares David being accused of things her can't defend himself for...like R Kelly?? Girrllllll
She doesn't even leave Ensley with David when she leaves town, she leaves her with Barbara?, Very telling.


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle is trying so hard to act like David is a victim when he’s not.  The fact that she can’t even leave to film without him being jealous and trying to ruin it pretty much confirms what the world knows. And the fact that she tried to use home schooling as the reason why David doesn’t work is sad. That poor girl is very isolated from the world and the thought of him as a teacher is terrifying.

Kale complaining about having to pay joe back the child support she said she would and might have difficulty paying her mortgage. Then 20 minutes later she’s visiting the 2  acre lot she’s building her forever home on in the best town lol.

Chelsea is having panic attacks and would rather pop pills than go to therapy that sounds healthy.

Bri visiting with Janelle was a snooze fest.


----------



## beekmanhill

Is this season ever going to end?

I think David has had plenty of opportunity to tell his side of the story.  He tells it on social media.  He told all about killing Jenelle's dog.  MTV has got to fire Jenelle; they are enabling this monster.   Maybe Jenelle will come to her senses.

I think its reasonable that Chelsea have panic attacks after a break-in.  I could never live so far in the country as they do to begin with.  But how about therapy as a first start rather than meds.

Brianna - boring as usual.

Leah - same old, same old.

Kail, nice property.  I guess she didn't put all her money into her hair care line.  But good for her, .

I'll stick it out to the end of the season, but then I'm done with them.


----------



## TC1

TMZ & Enews both posted that Jenelle has been fired.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> TMZ & Enews both posted that Jenelle has been fired.



I hope its true.   Maybe she'll come to her senses.  But I do worry about what David might do to her or anyone else in the meanwhile.


----------



## pixiejenna

I've read that too yea! Now the real question is if she divorces him would they take her back?


----------



## TC1

I wonder if Barbara & Jace will film and then Jenelle can work her way back in. She won't last long with no job, David doesn't have one either. I hope that's not the case and the MTV gravy train is over for them.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think Jenelle brings in the ratings, so I suppose MTV might negotiate with her IF she dumps David.   It sure would make a good storyline, warnings about domestic abuse, etc.  
Don't think it will happen.   Why do I have a feeling they might be in debt? All those kids, cars, guns, etc.  They'll both be out on the street, if not in jail.


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle is the breadwinner and they just lost their main source of income. I feel like if they were smart they could make it a while but knowing that they aren't smart they're going to blowing through what they have fast. The land might have been pricey but the home wasn't most people who buy manufactured homes are looking to save money. But general day to day living costs and janelle having to pay David's child support will cause them even more strain financially. I don't know if it's true or not but I read somewhere that marriage bootcamp show contacted them before she was officially fired from MTV. Not sure if it was before or after the dog killing incident. I feel like after that no one would want to work with them David's such a loose cannon. I also didn't catch it in the episode because I kind of tuned out when Janelle started talking about David. She apparently compared him to rkelly, your getting everyone else's side of the story but not his  . Lol the delusion in this girl is strong.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently David was overdue on his child support and had to go to court today for it. He doesn’t work so he obviously has no money, if it was not paid within a hour and a half he would have gone straight to jail. He calls Janelle and she pays his back child support so he doesn’t have to go to jail. Stupid is as stupid dose. If she bails him out from having to go to jail days after he killed her dog she’s never going to leave him. This was a easy way for her to get away from him, he was literally on his way to jail.


and now she wants to work on her marriage which is code word for 'we are going on another reality show, Couples Therapy or Marriage Bootcamp'....  ridiculous!


----------



## beekmanhill

Another show, another salary just postpones the inevitable outcome.


----------



## pixiejenna

They already have her replacement one of the girls from TM Y&P is going to be moved to TM2. 
http://celebrityinsider.org/fired-teen-mom-jenelle-evans-has-already-been-replaced-by-mtv-280582/


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh dear, David will be furious.  Didn't watch the other show so don't know the new teen.


----------



## TC1

I read that the show Marriage Bootcamp said they wouldn't film with David unless he passes a psych evaluation. 
I don't think anyone should be reaching out to these people offering them TV exposure of any kind.


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven’t watched any of the Y&P so I don’t know any of them. The marriage boot camp offer was made before David killed her dog. I could see them pulling the offer now lol. I never watched it before but isn’t it multiple couples in the same home? I can’t imagine anyone else wanting to share a home with them, even if David passes a psych evaluation.


----------



## mcb100

I don't think it would be good for any kind of TV show to be making them any kind of offers right now. David is tied to so many negative things--domestic abuse, animal cruelty, possible child abuse as well (I say possible because I do not know for sure but if my kid came back from anybody's house with switchmarks all over him, as was the case,  I would be mad too.)

These people need serious help. Like intensive treatment therapies, maybe even the type of therapy where you go away for 30 days. (Dunno if that would fix David though, probably not.)

Kind of like an addict, you shouldn't reward them with TV contracts and money until they truly get the help that they need. You shouldn't reward David for his bad behavior. Also, Janelle probably needs to hit rock bottom before she will leave him, so throwing more money at her isn't going to help. Just my two cents.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently the network that Marriage Bootcamp is on got bombarded with hate calls, comments etc..


----------



## pixiejenna

Not surprised lol, I read her cosmetics IG has been bombarded with hate posts too.


----------



## pixiejenna

Barb has already been keeping Jace away after the dog killing incident and now Kaiser is taken away by CPS 

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...n-kaiser-picked-up-by-cps-after-dog-incident/


----------



## TC1

Just read on TMZ that Kaiser has been removed from Jenelle's house and Jace is no longer allowed visitation.....for the kids safety (according to CPS)


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Barb has already been keeping Jace away after the dog killing incident and now Kaiser is taken away by CPS
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...n-kaiser-picked-up-by-cps-after-dog-incident/


Haha, we posted at the same time...so glad to hear the kids will be away from David the psycho.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sadly enesly is still with him and she’ll be the hardest to remove from him since he’s her biological father. And the daughter he has full custody of has no other options for a better life. I’m honestly surprised that it took this for cps to to take them away. With all the other documented abuse they have on file, hell just mtv turn over all the unedited footage because in the edited stuff we see him literally dragging the kids and throwing them around like rag dolls. I can only hope that this is maybe the straw that breaks the camels back and Janelle finally leaves him.


----------



## beekmanhill

At last those kids are removed from the home.  Pointing a rifle at a Secret Service man was not enough, David had to kill the dog.   Those poor kids deserve better.  Jenelle won't have money for lawsuits this time.


----------



## TC1

Apparently CPS has taken/trying to take Ensley and put her in Barbara's care (TMZ)


----------



## pixiejenna

I just read that about ensley it's a bit of a mixed bag. I want her out of there because its clearly not safe for her. On the other hand I feel bad for barb having to take on another grandchild isn't she retired? How is she going to financially take care of two kids especially without MTV money. I also feel bad for Janelle because David will go ape sh!t once ensely is gone. She'll bear the wrath of his undoing. I also wonder about what will happen to his kid that he has custody of.


----------



## pursegrl12

Let’s hope janelle gets the hell out of there


----------



## beekmanhill

Gee I think Barbara is too old for such a young child.  I guess David has no sane relatives that will step up to the plate?   Poor kids.  Maybe Jenelle will get it together; I wonder if there is any hope.  I wouldn't want to be Jenelle if the courts take Ensley away.  David will be left with his daughter, poor kid.  That mother is a druggie, I believe, so she wouldn't be able to take her.  What a mess.


----------



## pixiejenna

Both ensley and maryssa were taken by CPS!

https://radaronline.com/photos/jene...-stepdaughter-maryssa-removed-cps-teen-mom-2/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Can we get all the animals out of there too??


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently David went to court with a gun on his dashboard. He seriously needs to be admitted somewhere he can't get out of. What if he went off after court? What if someone broke into his car just to steal his gun?

https://www.tmz.com/2019/05/18/jenelle-evans-husband-david-eason-court-gun-dashboard/


----------



## beekmanhill

Jenelle is such a mess.   I watched the Teen Mom reunion last night.  She walked off in a huff, nothing new there.  Drew ran after her.   Drew's license should be suspended.   Kail is entitled, nothing new there.  Chelsea and Leah are pretty dull.  Brianna, same old, same old.  MTV is dragging this out for three episodes.   And they implied they have already filmed for next season.


----------



## DD101

I watched last night too, and I haven't watched in a long time. I was interested to see Jenelle......the host called her out for crap she posted about the host's family - Jenelle tried to deny it, but I saw her gulp hard.....then the host said she has the screen shots of what Jenelle posted.....oh Lord! Jenelle couldn't handle the truth and cried and stormed off. Grow up and own what you say. If you posted impulsively and are sorry for what you said, just apologize.

I feel sorry for Jenelle and yet I don't.  Since day one she's been a selfish brat and a poor excuse for a mother who has never made a good choice regarding men, I highly doubt this will ever change. That said, no one deserves to be abused so for that reason I'd like to see her get away from David. But she kept her kids around him and his abuse.....so now she's stuck with the choices she has made.

As far as the gun on the dashboard, I believe in NC it's illegal to conceal a firearm unless you have a permit to carry. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Jenelle is such a mess.   I watched the Teen Mom reunion last night.  She walked off in a huff, nothing new there.  Drew ran after her.   Drew's license should be suspended.   Kail is entitled, nothing new there.  Chelsea and Leah are pretty dull.  Brianna, same old, same old.  MTV is dragging this out for three episodes.   And they implied they have already filmed for next season.


When Nessa asked Jenelle about those posts..her first go to was to deny "I've never seen those posts before" Girlllll, you just got BUSTED


----------



## pixiejenna

Lmao Janelle posted hateful ish and didn’t even know that was the hosts husband. The best part is her denying it and saying she didn’t know what she’s talking about. She’s actually relating to your own complaint about people posting stupid ish on social media instead of going to the person directly. Then Janelle had the nerve to say the host is making it all about her when it’s supposed to be all about Janelle lmao. She’s going to miss the easy money.


----------



## beekmanhill

I wouldn't even be surprised if David used Jenelle's Twitter handle to post that stuff.  Kaepernick is one of those big right wing causes that I suspect David gets obsessed with.  If Jenelle did it, she is just parroting David.  Jenelle wouldn't be able to handle a real discussion about the issue because she doesn't even know the details of the issue, just the slogans.  So she had no choice but to storm out crying.   Hope they paid for those nice big cars in cash because they will be living in them soon.


----------



## DD101

Agree, Jenelle did not really know the issue but just spews what David says. And she really didn't know who the hosts bf was.....I could see on her face she had no clue what she was talking about. Too funny. 

I read on TMZ that Janelle and David were back in court today and asked the judge to return the kids to them. The judge said no.  Janelle was offered visitation to see Kaiser, but David was not allowed to come......she decided not to visit Kaiser but instead did face time with him. She's really horrible. I hope Kaiser get's placed with Nathan permanently.


----------



## TC1

DD101 said:


> Agree, Jenelle did not really know the issue but just spews what David says. And she really didn't know who the hosts bf was.....I could see on her face she had no clue what she was talking about. Too funny.
> 
> I read on TMZ that Janelle and David were back in court today and asked the judge to return the kids to them. The judge said no.  Janelle was offered visitation to see Kaiser, but David was not allowed to come......she decided not to visit Kaiser but instead did face time with him. She's really horrible. I hope Kaiser get's placed with Nathan permanently.


Who turns down a visit with their child???


----------



## DD101

TC1 said:


> Who turns down a visit with their child???



Sad right? I'm sure because David was not allowed to go to this visit, he told Janelle not to go. He's probably telling her they need to present a united front or something ridiculous like that. Of course Jenelle should have just gone by herself, but then she'd have to face the wrath of David. I don't feel sorry for her, these are the choices she makes.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s hard to feel too bad for her based on her life choices so far. I know it sounds harsh but if she is making a active choice not to see her kid that’s on her.  I know that she’ll have to face the wrath of David if she dose but it’s still her choice not too. Kaiser is honestly better off without her. Nathan is far from a saint but at least for once Kaiser can feel safe, which he very clearly doesn’t feel around David. I’m glad that the court is continuing to keep the kids away. David is scared of loosing her which is why he doesn’t want her to visit Kaiser alone. If she gets away from him she might not come back especially if she asks for help at the visitation.


----------



## mcb100

It's not as if I think that Nathan is a really stellar person, by the way. I always thought he seemed a little bit self absorbed, and kind of catty, his main focus always seemed to be going to the gym and his appearance.

 But he seems a heck of a lot more stable than Janelle and David. (Janelle, I think is a decent girl with a lot of anger management problems. She flies off the handle so easily and is only pictured angry or screaming. David is a total psychopath.) I don't fear for Kaiser when Nathan is with him and I get the vibe that (even if Nathan can be a jerk) that Kaiser is taken care of when he is with Nathan.


----------



## pixiejenna

So after 4 days in court nothing has changed. Ensley has been moved from David's mom to Barbara. Janelle had another visitation that she didn't go to because she's "ill". Basically the judge said she'd get her kids back I'd she left David and she won't. Also with the holiday weekend the next court date is Tuesday.
https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...custody-court-ends-early-heres-what-happened/


----------



## TC1

So Jenelle is just the low life we always knew. Gave her mom custody of Jace to party and do Heroin with losers like Keiiifahhhh. Now chooses this POS over her own kids. Yet somehow potentially missing a Kesha concert is the low point of her life "Dude, that's why I got these feathers in my hair, it's Kesha"


----------



## pursegrl12

Wow! Choosing David over her kids. What a pos


----------



## beekmanhill

You just wonder what these ahole men have that enable them to control women.   Look at that leech Matt who sponged off Amber for a few years.  HE had all this baggage, no job, no looks, debts, jail history and she fell for it.  At least Amber came to her senses probably by paying him off.  David is another class of manipulator entirely.  What does he have - nothing except a domineering personality, no job, average looks, no skills, no interests except right wing craziness, etc. For this jerk, Jenelle gives up her whole life.  She'll never get back to where she was financially.  He has ruined her and when she figures it out, there is no getting these things back, including her children.

At least Barbara will probably hang on to the MTV gravy train for a few years if she has Jace and Ensley.  I feel sorry for these poor kids.   I guess David's mother didn't turn out to be a good option for Ensley.


----------



## pixiejenna

So round 2 of the reunion Janelle committed to it wasn’t her fault about the posts she made because other people are posting to her account for her. She said that David didn’t like that he knelt during the anthem but she didn’t post it lol. We’re all aware that David is the one that posted it, but it’s to your account meaning that you have to accept accountability for it. She spent the rest of the time sulking about how hard it is for her. Even dr drew said why isn’t she mad at David he’s the one making it hard on her and she doesn’t fault him at all. She seems to realize that this is her last stint in TM. 

Kail is really besties with Vee which is nice to see, I don’t know how long it will last but it’s a nice change. I guess as long as she can hate on javi’s new gf they’ll get along lol.

I think that Chelsea is really boring so boring she needs her dad to drum up entertainment. She’s in a good place for the most part Adam sucks and her anxiety is over the top with the break in. 

I am surprised that Bri is keeping Devon away from nova. 

I am interested to see what Andrew is going to bring to the reunion since he hasn’t been around for 8 years and the one time he was supposed to meet up with barb he blew her off.


----------



## pixiejenna

No kids even if she leaves David because Janelle failed to keep her kids safe. Thank God for this judge!

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...in-custody-of-their-kids-get-all-the-details/


----------



## Prufrock613

I’d give anything to read about what J’s home looked like, in CPS report.


----------



## pixiejenna

I would also love to have read that report as well. Between her boasting the 20+ previous visits from CPS in the past to her crying on the reunion about how great things are at home. I feel like we'll never know the truth just vague bits and pieces. The interviews with the kids and family members and the constant threats from David alone must be more than enough. The only other info was the house is filthy,  holes in the walls, and drug paraphernalia all over. All of which can be confirmed based on what we've seen on TM. I can't help but believe that it's gotten a lot worse since they lost thier MTV paycheck. 

https://radaronline.com/photos/jene...y-losing-custody-kids-david-eason-killed-dog/


----------



## beekmanhill

Thank heavens she isn't getting those kids back anytime soon.  Jenelle is living in a dreamworld.  Even on the reunion show, she seemed to think returning to the show was her decision, not MTV's, or more likely her decision if she could persuade David to approve of her returning.  Jace always had an anxious look on his face when he was there, he never smiled.   I felt so sorry for him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Don't know how true it is but there's reports that Janelle and David are only going to try regain  Custody of ensley and Kaiser. They don't want to try to to get maryssa or Jace back. Maryssa refused to see David for her visit, which is why he flipped his ish. To which I really have to give props to her for being brave enough to do that. They were never going to get Jace back janelle signed her rights over long ago. He's also getting close enough to be able to tell the judge who he wants to live with as he's almost 10. I think that they want Kaiser out of spite so they can hurt nathan. I think that now that he has him he'll fight like mad to keep him. Ensley is the only one who might possibly have a chance of getting put in their  custody. I'm hoping that she stays with barb. This plan sounds so stupid I can totally see David coming up with it. I think that the fact that they're trying to pick and choose who they get back will not sit well with any judge. Especially when the two they want back are the most vulnerable of the group. The ones who are old enough to speak the truth of what goes on in their homelife are disposable too them. I'm getting the feeling that maryssa suffered additional abuse from David in her "home schooling". 

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...onger-be-fighting-to-win-back-custody-of-her/


----------



## beekmanhill

WOW, this guy David has anger issues.  Poor Maryssa has to read that about herself.  What a bum David is.  I think Jace is safe from David's grasp at this point, but he is damaged for life.  I too think Nathan will fight.  He seems to have gotten himself together; I hope he really has and its not just for TV.


----------



## pixiejenna

From what I read about Maryssa is she was in her grandmothers care because of her mom’s substance abuse. Until David got janelles mtv money and then filed for custody of her 2 years ago. So I think that her grandma is probably who she wants to be with and David ripped her from the only home she’s known and dragged her to the middle of no where and completely isolated her with his home schooling. I think that more than anything he just wanted to take her away to possibly hurt her mom/grandma more than being a parent to her. Where was he the other 9 years she was growing up? It’s the same reason why Janelle wants Kaiser to hurt Nathan they’re really made for one another. I think Nathan is better than where he was I don’t think he’s all the way there. But he’s a million times better for Kaiser than Janelle and David that’s for sure. That poor boy must have lived with so much fear between those two.


----------



## pursegrl12

What a **** show.  Janelle will end up dead soon


----------



## Kodi325

pursegrl12 said:


> What a **** show.  Janelle will end up dead soon


at least that is real birth control.. 

Kodi-


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle actually had her tubes tied earlier this year so she is done.


----------



## mcb100

I don't understand how you can just pick and choose the kids that you want to fight for custody of and then just leave some of them out. Seems very odd, you'd think Janelle would be so heartbroken that she would want them all back. I was trying to understand where Janelle is coming from....maybe she felt that it doesn't matter so much with Jace because regardless of courts, Barbara will always let her see him??? That still doesn't explain Maryissa though. So she refused to see David at visitation but that does not mean that this girl is not worth fighting for and she def should not be banished from her parents lives just because she refused a visit with David. 

That being said, I think the children are better off without them. These people seem too easily angered and nuts. But it just doesn't make sense how they are willing to fight for some of the kids and not all of them.


----------



## TC1

mcb100 said:


> I don't understand how you can just pick and choose the kids that you want to fight for custody of and then just leave some of them out. Seems very odd, you'd think Janelle would be so heartbroken that she would want them all back. I was trying to understand where Janelle is coming from....maybe she felt that it doesn't matter so much with Jace because regardless of courts, Barbara will always let her see him??? That still doesn't explain Maryissa though. So she refused to see David at visitation but that does not mean that this girl is not worth fighting for and she def should not be banished from her parents lives just because she refused a visit with David.
> 
> That being said, I think the children are better off without them. These people seem too easily angered and nuts. But it just doesn't make sense how they are willing to fight for some of the kids and not all of them.


Marissa is old enough to tell a judge what she wants. She may have told a judge she doesn't want to see David because he's abusive &/or violent. There would be no point in David fighting for her if she doesn't want to be around him.


----------



## beekmanhill

I hope David is saddled with child support for Maryssa.  He might actually have to work, what a novelty for him.


----------



## pixiejenna

Nah he’ll have Janelle pay it like she does for his other kid.


----------



## beekmanhill

I have a feeling what with cars, lawyers, house, kids expenses, guns, etc, that Jenelle's bank account might be pretty low at this point.


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh I'm sure it is low and with no incoming money she's going to be desperate really quickly. Never the less David clearly isn't going to get a job to pay his child support. He hasn't yet so why would he start now? He's very clearly allergic to work. Which was probably a huge appeal for him to get with janelle. She makes good money and he could ride her coattails. Live large with out actually working. Now that he's kicked off the show the sh!t storm came  to full blow.


----------



## pixiejenna

Other 911 calls have been released just days before Christmas Janelle called 911 because David was smashing stuff, she was hiding in the attic leaving Ensley below asleep. This probably factors into her failing to protect her kids.  They clearly are regulars for their local dispatchers.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...tic-as-her-husband-david-eason-smashes-stuff/


----------



## beekmanhill

Those poor kids.  The Eason family keep the local law enforcement staff in business.  Those bouts of anger David has are really scary, and then to think he keeps guns in the house, yikes.


----------



## TC1

New season of TMOG this week, with 2 back to back episodes. Shocker Ryan was arrested (which we knew about months ago) when Mackenzie said "I didn't sign up to be a single mom" Ummmmmm, you think Maci did?? 
Blah blah, Butch off the wagon..now Tyler's sister is a helping others with their sobriety? LAWD.
Cait & Tyler, still boring with nothing going on in their own lives so they have to add Butch to everything.
I ended up FF through Amber's scenes..cause let's be honest, no one wants to hear about your lazy azz.
Chey and Corey add nothing to this show..and now his gf will be on..to add to the baby mama drama (which clearly Corey loves being in the middle of)


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I just about died of laughter when Mac said that ish. Girl that’s 100% what you signed up for with him, hell he drove you to your wedding high AF. And when she walked off camera because she didn’t want to talk about the charges that she called the producers to talk about get over yourself.

Amber really isn’t too far off from Janelle but the main difference is that she actively works on improving herself and Janelle plays victim. Ok she hasn’t put her kids in physical harm/duress. It’s almost kind of funny how they’re spinning it Amber blew up on social media and then goes to therapy, Janelle just digs her holes deeper. 

Chey is bitter AF that Cory has moved on, she’s so in love with him and he’s not that into her. He can’t have his girlfriend around Ryder or go public with her. Girl you’re ex boyfriend lived in your house and was around Ryder all the time. She just wants to label him a bad dad because he’s not with her.

Not surprised butch is smoking he’s a habitual offender. I was shocked at how fancy his girlfriends house is, dude is legit homeless and gets a woman with a mc  mansion. Ty’s sister seems to be over compensating for her substance abuse I can’t see her as a sponsor.


----------



## beekmanhill

I was wondering about Tyler's sister as well.  Don't you have to be sober yourself for a certain amount of time before you can counsel others?  She was a mess not that long ago, look how she trashed their house.  As for Butch, I wouldn't give him another nickel.  "Marijuana maintenance,"  who came up with that one?

Amber does revel in her mental illness.  She has nothing else to talk about.  Maybe if she did something other than lounge around, she wouldn't be so conscious of her bi polar, borderline issues.  Did you know she had both conditions?   I guess Andrew's movie career is permanently stalled.  

Yeah, Mackenzie was a joke.  She knew exactly what she was getting with Ryan, and she got it.  Ryan is another joke.  He is obviously not sober.  Maci is doing a good job.  

I skip Cheyenne's parts.   I never watched her or Palin last year so I missed the backstory and don't particularly care.


----------



## TC1

Tyler's sister should focus on her own kids instead of other people's sobriety. IMO. Get an education if you really want to help people..then look into that when you're ready, she's not ready.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Cait and Ty separated for 30 days and all of a sudden she's independent and doesn't need Ty? OKAY GIRL


----------



## mcb100

Separation must be incredibly difficult for people. I love Cait and Tyler but I was confused by this. Usually, separation is a more serious thing. You have very limited contact, if any at all with the other person and then at the end, you decide if you want to be together or get divorced. The whole point is to have time to make your decision.

Their separation was more like "we are separated but we currently drop by each other's houses multiple times a day, eat dinners together, and call  and text each other several times a day." And then at the end it didn't seem like there was a real point to it because they're still not sure whether or not they will stay together. Tyler's mom tried to ask them about it on one of the last days of the separation and they gave off this "well we don't really know" vibe.

I don't know, I was just kinda confused by it, is all I'm saying.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that ty needed a break from taking care of everyone 24/7. Nova freaks out when cait leaves because she doesn’t know when she’ll com back. She has no issues with ty leaving because he’s been there for her from day 1 she knows he’ll be back. I feel like it wasn’t really a separation as much as ty needed time off. I think that he’s also realizing that he needs to take care of himself he gives so much energy to cait and his family he’s burnt out. I also think that he wanted cait to take care of nova 24/7 like he has. Cait has been spoiled by the fact that ty just takes care of everything and she goes off to rehab several times a year.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure Brandon & Theresa would prefer to raise Carly without all this 'we want a visit" BS on national TV. I bet they had no idea these lazy asses would still be milking the MTV dollar 10 years later.
Ryan is traumatized...LOLLLLL what a loser. I can't stand him and all of his enablers.
Amber just blurting out she might be pregnant at her kids bday in front of everyone, including Leah...
Why does MTV think anyone would care about Cheyenne's new bf?.


----------



## roxies_mom

TC1 said:


> I'm sure Brandon & Theresa would prefer to raise Carly without all this 'we want a visit" BS on national TV. I bet they had no idea these lazy asses would still be milking the MTV dollar 10 years later.
> Ryan is traumatized...LOLLLLL what a loser. I can't stand him and all of his enablers.
> Amber just blurting out she might be pregnant at her kids bday in front of everyone, including Leah...
> Why does MTV think anyone would care about Cheyenne's new bf?.



Cheyenne's new boyfriend probably needs a paycheck!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I couldn’t even make it through the full episode....


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA about Brandon and Teresa their non responding to texts from them is their polite way of saying we don’t want anything to do with you guys. I hate that they keep bothering them about it because if it wasn’t for MTV money both of them would be no where. I feel like they’re harassing them at this point. 

Ryan being traumatized by his 3 month stint in jail lmao are you fcuking kidding me. How about thinking about how traumatized Bentley is because he has a POS for a father, who cares more about getting high then being present in his sons life? Mac crying made me want to smack her for how stupid she is. If this isn’t what you wanted you shouldn’t have married a heavy drug user. The fact that his whole family is still covering his as$ fo his lousy behavior is disgusting. Always the victim never taking a ounce of accountability for his own actions.

Amber seems to enjoy stealing attention away from her daughter. Didn’t she do something similar when she was pregnant the last time? Kind of like when Christina was talking about her miscarriage and she had to interrupt her to say me too. Always finding a way to make it about her. 

No one cares about chy’s new bf. I think that MTV is hoping to stir up drama bringing him into the mix. And he’s coming because he can make a nice paycheck and if he knocks her up that guarantees him a permanent payday on the show.


----------



## TC1

roxies_mom said:


> Cheyenne's new boyfriend probably needs a paycheck!!


His IG is private but has a link to his song/album on apple music


----------



## pixiejenna

WTF the judge changed in the case and Janelle is getting her kids back! Those poor kids. This new judge is a idiot I wouldn't trust either one of them to keep a house plant alive. 

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...gains-custody-of-children-cries-tears-of-joy/


----------



## beekmanhill

Amber is  so self absorbed


pixiejenna said:


> WTF the judge changed in the case and Janelle is getting her kids back! Those poor kids. This new judge is a idiot I wouldn't trust either one of them to keep a house plant alive.
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...gains-custody-of-children-cries-tears-of-joy/


I don't believe this!  But in those states guns are not a big deal.   I wonder how much of a fight Nathan put up.


----------



## TC1

I saw no mention of Maryssa going back..so clearly David is still psycho and not helping things. If that little girl wants to live with her Grandma I hope David just lets her. Jenelle probably wouldn't foot the legal bill to fight for her..and we KNOW he can't afford it.


----------



## pixiejenna

They’re getting Maryssa back too! https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...-david-eason-dismissed-get-exclusive-details/


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> They’re getting Maryssa back too! https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...-david-eason-dismissed-get-exclusive-details/


Geez.


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle wants Maryssa back just as bad as David who else is going to take care of Kaiser and Ensley if she wasn’t there? She’s their built in babysitter and let’s be honest she’ll care for them better than Janelle and David combined. Sadly she shouldn’t have to be raising any kids, she’s a kid herself. I don’t understand how the new judge can honestly say that theirs no evidence to support the neglect/abuse claims. There’s a freaking mountain of evidence supporting the claims. I am also upset that a judge is making Maryssa, Kaiser, and Ensley go back with nothing in place for them to adjust going back into that ish show. Maryssa  in particular who testified against David very strongly and told the previous judge that she wants to live with her grandmother/mom. She’s going into a very dangerous situation you know she’s going to pay the price for her testimony in court. The judge pretty much gave her a death sentence because David will make her pay for it.


----------



## beekmanhill

And Nathan, who has had Kaiser full time for two months, has to go back to supervised visits.   They disregarded Maryssa's testimony.  This is crazy.  You are correct, Maryssa's life will be hell.  

And there will be no MTV $$$$$$ coming in, to make things worse in the house.


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber is at it again I'm curious if the sloth is the victim this time.

https://www.tmz.com/2019/07/05/teen-mom-amber-portwood-arrested-for-domestic-battery/


----------



## beekmanhill

Gee, the sloth is about 6'5" and 300 pounds, isn't he?   I think he could defend himself against Amber.   She has been particularly obnoxious this season.  She revels in her "mental illness."  She wants everyone to cater to her needs while she complains about how tired she is.  She's got a full time unemployed grifter living with her helping her with the baby so my sympathies are limited.  Then to make that remark about being pregnant while Leah was there was so inconsiderate.  Leah must feel that Amber wants to be with everyone except her.  Good thing Gary and wife seem stable.


----------



## pixiejenna

It was the sloth. History repeated she seems to like to beat on guys who she knows won’t fight her back. Neither Gary or the sloth would hit her despite being large enough to defend themselves. She wouldn’t dare lay a hand on Matt you know that he’d hit her back without even thinking twice. I don’t know what to think about it because of her mental health issues. She obviously didn’t learn from the last time she went to GEL serving a second sentence doesn’t seem like it would really help her. I do think that a part of this behavior is hormonal/postpartum combined with her not taking her bipolar meds = a recipe for disaster. But just because you have a mental illness doesn’t give you a free pass to treat others like garbage either. Now the question is will the sloth seek full custody like Gary did? And if so will he head back to Cali with the baby?


----------



## beekmanhill

I forgot that she hit Gary back in the day.   She is one character on the show who will be living in a trailer once the show is over.  She has not shown one ounce of ambition during the ten years she's been on, hasn't gone to class, hasn't developed a hobby or a sideline.  
Lol on the GEL.


----------



## mcb100

pixiejenna said:


> It was the sloth. History repeated she seems to like to beat on guys who she knows won’t fight her back. Neither Gary or the sloth would hit her despite being large enough to defend themselves. She wouldn’t dare lay a hand on Matt you know that he’d hit her back without even thinking twice. I don’t know what to think about it because of her mental health issues. She obviously didn’t learn from the last time she went to GEL serving a second sentence doesn’t seem like it would really help her. I do think that a part of this behavior is hormonal/postpartum combined with her not taking her bipolar meds = a recipe for disaster. *But just because you have a mental illness doesn’t give you a free pass to treat others like garbage either.* Now the question is will the sloth seek full custody like Gary did? And if so will he head back to Cali with the baby?



^This part in the stars! All the way. (Sorry I couldn't put it in bold or anything, I am not on a laptop or a desktop atm.) I was unfortunate enough to be very mentally ill most of my life and it is something that I still try to maintain today. I'm talking like pretty ill--different kinds of mental health treatment centers kind of sick. I really suffered and I have never once treated people around me the way that she does. Having mental illness does not mean that you get to mope around the house being a jerk to others. I am also unable to take my medication because of my current pregnancy....I still don't treat people like that.

Also, I almost don't want to speak about it because I'm sure MTV edits things. It takes some people a lot to get better. (I've been to different staff and centers in my life, weekly group mental illness meetings, several rounds of TMS, ECT and other things to get better.) After the birth, it would be nice to see her really use her resources to get better. Even before her current pregnancy, MTV always showed Amber depressed inside of the house but we rarely saw her do much about it. If I had only went to therapy once a month and that was it, I probably would not be better.

I kind of hope that Andrew ends things with her after she hit him but I don't think it will happen. He seems very docile. It's clear who the more dominant one in the relationship is. He looks sometimes like he is afraid to say anything for fear that she will snap at him.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wish you a smooth pregnancy mcb100.

That’s another part of why it’s so annoying that she’s repeating history. She has the resources to treat herself, something that the vast majority of people with mental illness do not have available to them. Between the money she makes on MTV and the network available to reach out too she shouldn’t be in this position.  She basically uses her mental illness as her crutch/excuse for everything. Most people with mental illness lack the resources to be able to make themselves better, it’s very expensive and very time consuming. A lot of people in jail/prison suffer from mental illness and often they thrive in that setting because they receive help for it they can’t receive outside of jail/prison due to lack of resources. Once they get out they fall back in to old patterns because the support they were getting is gone and end up back there. 

I also hope Andrew peace’s out because he doesn’t deserve it and James doesn’t deserve to be at the end of this either. Wouldn’t it be funny if he leans on Gary to get though this? Clearly she has a type and he fit the mold like I said before, she wants a nice guy who won’t dare fight her back. Since she has previous charges for the same offense I’m guessing she’s going to put in some quality time this round. Last time she got out early, I think she was sentenced 5 years and only did like 16 months. So even if Andrew doesn’t peace out the relationship is pretty much done. I don’t think that he’s going to sit around waiting for her to come out 1 or more years later.


----------



## beekmanhill

Andrew does seem very passive and I suspect he's grown to like the good life lounging around the house, not working.   The evidence seems to be a text he sent to someone else, so he can possibly change the story to minimize the event when it comes to the court case.  On the other hand, if I were Andrew,  I'd be afraid to leave her alone with James if she is subject to fits of violence so he might be prompted to act.   We've never seen his family, have we?
Wasn't there something other than the Gary abuse that led Amber's incarceration for so long the first time?  Drugs were involved too I think.


----------



## pixiejenna

He texted 911, some states offer the service via text so no take backs lol. I had to look up the story because I didn’t really remember what was involved in her sentence last time. Apparently it was drug charges and that investigation lead to 3 charges of domestic abuse added to the charges. She repeatedly broke the terms of her probation before she ended up serving time.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> He texted 911, some states offer the service via text so no take backs lol. I had to look up the story because I didn’t really remember what was involved in her sentence last time. Apparently it was drug charges and that investigation lead to 3 charges of domestic abuse added to the charges. She repeatedly broke the terms of her probation before she ended up serving time.



Oh, dear, Amber is in trouble then.   I read somewhere that Jenelle is tweeting happily about Amber's situation and wondering why she hasn't been fired by MTV.   Methinks Jenelle is desperate to get back on the show.  $$$$$$


----------



## pixiejenna

It's hilarious Janelle tweeted that she learns from her mistakes and the internet had a field day telling her to sit down and posting a college of her 19 mug shots showing us what she's "learned" lmao. Janelle would love to be back on MTV payroll in a heartbeat. It is interesting that they haven't released a statement about amber yet. I'm guessing that as much of a PITA amber is to work with that she's much more tolerable to be around. She is depressed and on drugs but they don't fear for thier safety around her. It's even more interesting that she has well documented spousal abuse on camera and they kept her around. I can pretty much guarantee that if Gary was the one who hit her he would have been fired asap. Reverse double standard.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jenelle must be scouring social media all day for mention of her name and any chance she might have to get back on the show.


----------



## pixiejenna

And he's going for custody she's being charged for 3 felonies I'm curious what the deadly weapon is since she hit him with a shoe. 

https://www.tmz.com/2019/07/09/ambe...gency-child-custody-domestic-violence-arrest/


----------



## DC-Cutie

pixiejenna said:


> And he's going for custody she's being charged for 3 felonies I'm curious what the deadly weapon is since she hit him with a shoe.
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/07/09/ambe...gency-child-custody-domestic-violence-arrest/


apparently she also had a machette in her hand


----------



## beekmanhill

DC-Cutie said:


> apparently she also had a machette in her hand



That's bad.  With her history, I think she will definitely get GEL time.   Dr. Drew didn't spot this?


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I read that she had a machete because she can’t get a gun due to her felony charges. WTF I cant even imagine the line of thinking on this. She’s going to do some QT in GEL this time. 

I think that Janelle is enjoying someone else being in the hot seat because it takes the attention off of David for killing their dog and the cps investigation. She’s going to revel in Amber’s fall but she’s no better than her.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently she went to court with her mom, Gary and Christina, and a mtv producer even though they finished filming the show. Andrew went in by himself. I’m surprised that Gary, Christina, and mtv were by her side. She still is seemingly employed by MTV. Andrew has a order of protection in place for both him and the baby, he’s staying at the home they shared. The only good thing is James is too young to remember any of this.


----------



## TC1

Jenelle is now saying the whole thing about David shooting and killing the dog was a PR stunt 
Odd, considering it got her kicked off the show.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know why she would say that? Who the fcuk would think killing a household pet would be good publicity? Loosing a six figure paycheck and any other sponsors dumb enough to work with her.David testified under oath that he killed the dog. So if it is in fact a lie(which I highly doubt) then why isn't she charged for filing a false report which ate up eons of payroll for the police to investigate. I think that she's on a delirious high over the fact that she got the kids back and thinks she's invincible.


----------



## k5ml3k

Anybody else find it really annoying when Amber calls Leah “booboo”? Gosh, idk...she really bugs me. I feel like Macy is the only tolerable one..:although, I don’t find Cheyenne super annoying plus her baby is soooo cute!


----------



## mcb100

Cheyenne and Cory honestly confuse me though. I feel like it's not very black and white with them. They either need to try and work things out or I think that they should not see each other unless it is something that has to do with their child. The timeline seems weird. So Cory has been with Taylor for a long while now but just a few weeks ago he was still eating dinner with Chey? I don't know, he still buys her flowers. I know they aren't together but it's just confusing.

I feel like they have a tendency to be a little flirtatious with each other. If they don't want to be together then they should just try to make a clean break and only see each other at activities and such for their child.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think everyone hates that amber calls Leah booboo. It’s like she’s trying to come off as hood or ghetto.


I think that chy loves Corey and would be with him in a heartbeat. I think that he doesn’t want to be the bad guy by not being with her so he’s playing nice. She then ends up liking him even more because of the nice things he dose; he’s clearly not into her for the long term. I don’t think that she’d even want to be with him if Ryder wasn’t in the picture. If they never had a kid together they’d probably never meet up ever after the show the met on ever again after they finished filming.


----------



## pixiejenna

So amber had a court date and can now have supervised visits with James. Janelle slams MTV for following her to court with all the other TMs. And she's not totally wrong amber is a well documented repeat offender of domestic violence so why are they following her to court. And the fact that chy is there is comical.
https://radaronline.com/photos/jene...court-case-not-custody-kids-david-killed-dog/


----------



## pukasonqo

Apparently we are about to get our own home grown version of this...show, train wreck?
Saw some adds for Teen Mom Oz on a bus, I am so out of the loop that the show could’ve been airing for eons and I just found out!


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone else still watching? Cait and ty annoying AF they’re finally getting their visit with Carley they have whined about for eons and they can’t even bother getting to the planned date on time. Because they’re busy making a scrapbook because they haven’t had enough time to make it the past few years.

I never watched Mackenzie on whatever series she was on but I did tear up when she was trying to explain her mom’s cancer to her kids. Her son had extreme difficulty understanding that she wouldn’t be around. 

I was surprised that they somewhat covered amber and sloths fight. The coverage was pretty minimal and was mostly Gary and Christina talking about it and how it will affect Leah. I’m guessing that next week we’ll see what ever they filmed following her to court with all the other moms in tow. 

I can’t believe that Mackenzie is pregnant again with another spawn of the eff up. I also don’t buy for one minute that she was at the doctor to get her tubes tied. She has clawed her way into TM she’s going ride this gravy train until it stops. Having more kids is just another paycheck in the bank to her. I also don’t blame Maci and Taylor for keeping their restraining order against Ryan. I honestly expect it to be in place indefinitely because Ryan is such a loose cannon. Bentley having to go to therapy because of how much his dad is a fcuk up is sad. I feel like the older he gets the worse it will be because he’s less shielded of his dads antics same thing goes for Leah. Both are forced to deal with some harsh realities because their parents can’t get their **** together. 

Chy and her baby daddy GF drama seemed manufactured. I get that she said some racist stuff in the past, but how long ago was it? Obviously she’s dating a black guy so I kind of feel like they’re dragging up the past just to make a storyline/hoping for a fight. I also don’t think that Ryder is old enough to understand charity work is she’s 2 years old.


----------



## TC1

I'm still watching! Cait and Tyler didn't bother to bring a change of clothes or a finished scrapbook to a visit they've been whining about for 2 years? 
Mackenzie and Ryan shouldn't be bringing anymore children into this mess. Neither of them even have JOBS. I thought they weren't going to be on this show anymore because they hated the way MTV was portraying Ryan? PFFFT that would mean working for a living instead of the MTV cash cow.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ya the scrapbook bit pissed me off, especially since it took time away from visiting with carly. They literally have had 2+ years to finish this ****. Instead drag a bunch of scrapbooking junk with them on a trip. Basically they can't do anything that isn't on camera. 

I know it sounds harsh but I feel like Ryan should get snipped.  He has two kids he already ignores now he'll have a third. Also I feel like the quality of sperm is lacking with the amount of drugs he's done. I feel like both of Mackenzie s kids will have some major problems developmentally.


----------



## michellem

I’m still watching. I completely agree with everything you both have said. Cait and Ty whine so much...so annoying! Ryan and Mac-just terrible they’re making more babies. She knew she missed two periods but didn’t have any clue she was pregnant? Makes no sense but then again not much does on this show! I just can’t with these peeps


----------



## beekmanhill

I don't watch McKenzie or Cheyenne, so I have a fast show. 

Oh, that Mac and Ryan blurting out that she is pregnant again.  What are they thinking.  Ryan seems better physically, but looking at his face, he's had some brain damage.   I hope Mac is planning to go back to her day job, whatever that was.  
And Cait and Ty with the scrapbook, please.  I feel sorry for Brandon and Teresa and Carly.


----------



## mcb100

Right?? If they wanted to see Carly so bad, I don't see why they kept people waiting for an hour....They had over two years to finish it and I don't really see any excuses if that was the goal. Yes, they both have kids but kids do take naps sometimes and Tyler and Cait do not leave for any type of day job....they could have finished it gradually within two years and not held up Carly, her parents, and the adoption counselor. 

As far as Makenzie and Ryan, well, I am hoping that there is more that we don't see on camera. His parents seem extremely caring but they do seem like they sugar coat things a little bit. His family was so excited and happy when they found out she was pregnant with this new baby....I'm not so sure that my family would be, if that was me. He just got out of jail, doesn't stay clean for long periods of time, and he keeps messing up again. Not the brightest time to bring a little baby into the world, JMHO.


----------



## TC1

Brandon & Theresa uproot their and Carly's lives to do this visit only 2 hours from Cait and Tyler. They're the ones who have to answer the questions and console THEIR daughter about this situation of her bio parents staying together and having 2 more children who are full blood siblings. They are better people than they are being portrayed. Shame on C&T for using this story to gain sympathy. I saw it was on Enews and some other online mags about how they're trying to recover from a visit that left them "devastated" PFFT THEM???? So self serving.


----------



## pursegrl12

its An odd situation all around...to grow up knowing you have 2 full blood sisters and your parents are still together to boot and they’re rich and semi-famous....it’s goong to mess Carly up in the head when she gets older for sure.

It’ll also be interesting to see whether she will carry on the same addiction and mental issues as C and T.   Nurture v Nature


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, and Amber.   When they previewed the show with Dr Drew, did she imply that Andrew had been cheating?  When he never leaves the sofa?  Why are faux fur throws on everything in that house?  

This situation is bad for Leah; I feel sorry for her.  Gary and his wife do seem pretty stable; never thought I’d say that.  Also, they don’t seem to be blowing their money away.   They’ve probably saved for the inevitable rainy day.  

Did they bring in Mackenzie  because they thought Amber would be in jail?   

I think  neither Cait nor Ty have ever had a real job where you have to show up on time.  MTV probably lets them get away with being late for everything.   I couldn’t believe Cait was so casual with the adoption counselor about being on time when she was so obviously late.  

It would be interesting to see Carly at 18 and see the differences between her and Nova and Veida, who seem to be taught little or no discipline.  I take it the kids’ clothing line is kaput.  Maci and Taylor’s seems to be thriving; they wear the clothes all the time.  

Bentley is still the cutest kid.


----------



## TC1

This show has given these people so many opportunities and they continue to blow them. Literally the ONLY mom that hasn't pissed this away is Maci. But obviously the show hasn't been good for Ryan in any way shape or form.
I read somewhere that Javi and Lauren are done and he's back to accusing Kail of leaking info  another MTV leech that has tried to make himself a "celebrity"


----------



## pixiejenna

The new Mackenzie is Bristols replacement,  Bristol was Farrah's replacement. I don't know why they brought her in so late, my guess is lack of footage.

Leah is really at the sh!t end of the stick with amber. I think that Gary and Christina try their best to keep her life as normal as possible.  But leah is starting to have probably with anxiety and Gary just shuts it down and acts like it's not a problem.  It's a huge problem given her mom is bipolar and borderline personality.  I hope it's because he wants to address it in private  vs on the show.

Javi is a serial cheater.  My guess his reason for distancing himself from the show is because his gym is his new hookup playground and doesn't want the cameras around to catch him lol. Ironically he and kail are two peas in the same pod both love to accuse everyone else for their problems when they themselves are the problem.


----------



## k5ml3k

Idk why I bother with this show, lol...it drives me crazy sometimes! Such a waste of opportunities for these people and wow w the fakeness coming from Ryan and Mckenzie. Their conversations are so meaningless...they try so hard to make Maci look like a bad/controlling mom but its very clear that that Ryan and that side of the family is the real **** show. I feel like theres no one I dislike more in this show (current cast) as much as I dislike Mckenzie. She's so fake! *puke*


----------



## pixiejenna

Janelle is caught in another lie. She claimed that David was going to be a coach on Kaiser's football team she's glad that they're going to get "alone time  together ". Then naturally the poor team was flooded with calls/complaints about it.  Then she claimed that all the haters caused Kaiser to get kicked off the team. So the truth is David applied to be a coach and was denied because of his DV record. She then ended up pulling Kaiser off the team herself.  Girl will never learn.


----------



## TC1

I don't understand why she posts these things then has to back pedal all the time. Just stop seeking validation from social media. David is a POS


----------



## pixiejenna

So David’s ex started a go fund me, (the one he beat while pregnant with his child) to help with legal fees to continue to be able to keep her son from him. She was doing fine until he had janelles money to take her to court just like with his other baby mama.  Then to counter her gofundme David has started his own gotundme to take his son back.  He’s legitimately slandering the mother of his child who is the only one financially supporting his son while being a single mom. And he’s asking for a handout because he’s too good to work. Ironically his BS sob story is pretty much interchangeable with Janelle, Nathan, and Kaiser the only difference is that when you change the names it’s real. His ex has raised the money she needed in a day, the best part is reading the names of the donors lol. David has only raised $71 most of which is  Anonymous so most likely from themselves trying to make it look like people care about them. Hope his ex gets a lawyer who is a freaking shark. Also people are posting NSFW pics of Janelle on David’s GFM page lol.

https://www.gofundme.com/f/protecti...v5tGY4Cy4GRs6s_qJmW74V8YfvnkjthnkbZ3FXB_GRvEk

https://www.gofundme.com/f/JusticeF...e-sheet&rcid=a9dd54683f8f4e0ca3b02e739c2342f6


----------



## beekmanhill

He "recently started my local business."  HAHA, what exactly would that be I wonder.  BTW,  I thought Jenelle didn't need MTV money.     
I feel sorry for all those kids.


----------



## TC1

These "go fund me" pages are getting ridiculous...people need to fund themselves, by finding JOBS


----------



## pixiejenna

TM reunion I didn’t catch the first part but only got bits of part two. I saw Amber’s interview in which she claims that she didn’t chase Andrew with a machete and she’s a victim of his narcissism lol. Then she claims that she’s happy and in a good place, uh how good of a place can you be in when you have 2 kids and zero of them are in your custody? Then she says Andrew has moved on and she’s talked to his new GF. Umm I think that it’s pretty safe to say when one parent chases the other one around with weapons it’s pretty much over,it’s not rocket science. Then she brags about how much support she has from Gary and Christina blah blah blah. Girl the only reason why they’re supporting you is because of Leah and how your BS is affecting her. They’re going to do whatever they have to to minimize the blow of what you have done. She also seems to be a mix of trying to act better than gel amber and somewhat cray cray possibly medicated.

Ty’s family seems to be ganging up on butch and honestly it’s his own fault. He fell off track and started using again and was putting his new girl that he’s no longer with before his family. Amber seems to be riding her sober train hard and it’s annoying to hear to be honest. Especially since she’s still drinking free wine/champagne at the reunion tell all. She’s acting like she’s the queen of rehab because she’s been clean for a year I hope that she stays clean.  I think that she preaches it so much is because she doesn’t want to end up like Butch. I was also surprised to hear that ty’s Mom has been sending Carly Christmas gifts for 10 years. And those sorry sacks couldn’t even get a damn scrapbook ready for her, they don’t send her cards or gifts for birthdays and holidays, and when the actually do get time with her they can’t even be bothered to show up on time. But they spend years crying/complaining about how little they get to see her, miss her, and wish she was there.


----------



## mcb100

I watched the reunion. I feel like Ryan and makenzie sort of pin everything on Maci. They act as if Maci doesn't give them any time with Bentley but for absolutely no reason at all (so I guess we can just forget about all the heroin struggles.). Then they made a big deal about maci's comment that Ryan is more like an uncle or friend to Bentley.....well, that's probably the truth.

Ryan might be doing better now and I would hope that it stays that way, if that's the case, but he needs to take responsibility for his choices. These were the choices that you made. Don't dive into all these drugs, say that you're gonna put a bullet in Taylor's head, and then expect to have 50/50 custody and for everything to be fine after that. He needs to realize that things might not ever be quite the same because of his past actions, it is not everyone else's fault. 

I don't know what to think about Amber. Obviously I don't trust Andrew but ok so we are supposed to believe that he made the whole thing up entirely?? So there was no machete or weapons or physical abuse at all? She basically denied everything on air....I kind of wonder what the real story is here but I doubt that Andrew's story was all lies even though I wouldn't put it past him to stay with her for the wrong reasons.


----------



## TC1

I get pissed at Ryan for thinking he's anything BUT an uncle or family friend to Bentley. When was the last time he took him to school?, showed up ar school events?, helped with homework?, took him to baseball/golf?, took him to a DR/Dentist appointment?
It takes a lot more to be a parent than just saying "he's mine"


----------



## mcb100

TC1 said:


> I get pissed at Ryan for thinking he's anything BUT an uncle or family friend to Bentley. When was the last time he took him to school?, showed up ar school events?, helped with homework?, took him to baseball/golf?, took him to a DR/Dentist appointment?
> It takes a lot more to be a parent than just saying "he's mine"



Right?? I have the utmost respect for people who have overcome drug addiction, that's not what I'm saying, but it's not right to be so heavy into heroin, get arrested multiple times, *and then* expect to have 50/50 rights and for everything to be fine right afterwards. Even after a short rehab stay, it usually doesn't work like that....The problem that I have with Ryan and his wife is that there is no ownership, there is no responsibility taken for his past choices...they just blame it all on maci. ("Maci doesn't let him be a father," I rolled my eyes when Makenzie said that.)

With lots of time and a few years than maybe things will be fixed and they might even have 50/50 custody at that point if Ryan stays sober, but it is a very slow process. It doesn't usually happen instantly right after a short rehab stay and another arrest. I work with children who have similar situations going on at home with the same types of custody cases and can't believe that Ryan seems to think that he should instantly have equal rights or something.

I'm sure that Maci isn't absolutely perfect but she is just proceeding with caution as she should be.


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s easier to blame Maci for his lack of relationship with Bentley then it is to admit that he’s a cr@p father, because that would require him to take accountability for his actions. He’s clearly shown that Ryan only cares about Ryan. If if he actually did any of the things that TC1 listed he would have a relationship with his son. His parents are the only reason why he even has any access too him. If it wasn’t for the fact that his parents make the effort to have a relationship with Bentley he probably wouldn’t have seen him since he was a baby.


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched the show last night.   It's time for it to be over.   There is a new cast member, Jade, who has the usual dysfunctional relationship with her baby daddy.  I don't see much potential there.
Leah and Jeremy might be back together.  BTW, did Leah look different?  I couldn't pinpoint what it was that made her look unlike her old self.  
Chelsea is still having panic attacks from the robbery.   Cole patiently suffers along.  
Kail has a huge tattoo on her thigh.  She took three kids to Mexico "alone," because she didn't count the three or more MTV staff that would help her manage the kids.  
They repeated Brianna's episodes with Devoin from last year in which Devoin got drunk at a local pool while caring for Nova.  Brianna, sister, mother and Brianna's two kids are still in same apartment.  

All in all, a flop, boring, and its time to reevaluate the show's existence.  Are we going to see Barbara at all?


----------



## TC1

Kail expecting people to feel sorry for her that she took her kids on vacation "alone" was pathetic. REAL moms take their kids on vacation without 2 producers and a camera crew and call it "no help" 
Jade's boyfriend screaming at her because she might have gone through his phone. So, the real reason for the reaction is.."what are you hiding on there you're freaking out about me seeing??" That should have been her first question. Clearly he's hiding something.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Kail expecting people to feel sorry for her that she took her kids on vacation "alone" was pathetic. REAL moms take their kids on vacation without 2 producers and a camera crew and call it "no help"
> Jade's boyfriend screaming at her because she might have gone through his phone. So, the real reason for the reaction is.."what are you hiding on there you're freaking out about me seeing??" That should have been her first question. Clearly he's hiding something.


Yes, I translated Kail's remarks to "I don't have a storyline so let's go on a vacation and I'll "struggle" with the kids."  But of course you saw when she had a problem with the youngest one, two MTV staff immediately went to help her. 


Yeah, Jade's boyfriend probably figured MTV would be a nice paycheck for him but he couldn't even play nice for one episode.  Another loser.
It is too bad Barbara had to lose a paycheck because of her scum son in law.


----------



## pixiejenna

Some pretty damning audio from amber and Andrew in a fight has been leaked. It has NSFW language and can be triggering for victims of DV. I hope that she gets some QT in gel this whole fight was in front of their son James.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...r-calls-him-fat-piece-of-st-vows-to-stab-him/


----------



## pixiejenna

TM2

Kayle whining about being forced to go on vacation on her own is disgusting. First of all you should realize that not everyone goes on family vacations every year. Second you’re not alone you have the camera crew and producers helping you and yes they’re keeping track of them for you. Third you should be used to watching all 3 kids at once because that’s pretty much all you do 24/7 since you had your 3rd kid. Lastly if having someone else watch your kids for you is so important you could have hired help.

Bri picking up Nova with her dad drunk at the pool, is this a rerun? I thought we already saw this before.

Chelsea having panic attacks going on vacation seems odd. At least she seems to accept that she actually needs counseling if she wants to feel better. Before she was poo pooing it because she didn’t want to do it. Kind of funny that when a professional tells you that you need it you ignore their advice. But when strangers online tell you to do it, you listen lol.

Leah looks different and content. She looks like she gained some weight and looks healthier. I wonder if she’s really getting back with her ex or if it’s just a SL.

Jade’s introduction was lackluster. Basically they set up her BF to fail, he probably would have failed on his own but the way they portrayed it. They set him up as he’s really straightened up his act to him falling in the introduction episode picking a big fight over nothing. I don’t know what series she was on before I never realized how many spin offs they did.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> TM2
> 
> Kayle whining about being forced to go on vacation on her own is disgusting. First of all you should realize that not everyone goes on family vacations every year. Second you’re not alone you have the camera crew and producers helping you and yes they’re keeping track of them for you. Third you should be used to watching all 3 kids at once because that’s pretty much all you do 24/7 since you had your 3rd kid. Lastly if having someone else watch your kids for you is so important you could have hired help.
> 
> Bri picking up Nova with her dad drunk at the pool, is this a rerun? I thought we already saw this before.
> 
> Chelsea having panic attacks going on vacation seems odd. At least she seems to accept that she actually needs counseling if she wants to feel better. Before she was poo pooing it because she didn’t want to do it. Kind of funny that when a professional tells you that you need it you ignore their advice. But when strangers online tell you to do it, you listen lol.
> 
> Leah looks different and content. She looks like she gained some weight and looks healthier. I wonder if she’s really getting back with her ex or if it’s just a SL.
> 
> Jade’s introduction was lackluster. Basically they set up her BF to fail, he probably would have failed on his own but the way they portrayed it. They set him up as he’s really straightened up his act to him falling in the introduction episode picking a big fight over nothing. I don’t know what series she was on before I never realized how many spin offs they did.


Pretty sure the scenario with Devoin being drunk at the pool had been filmed before the reunion, and Bri wasn't speaking to him...so they used that clip for drama last year.


----------



## pixiejenna

A second recording of Amber going off at Andrew has been leaked. I hope MTV fires her ASAP she shouldn’t make hundreds of thousands of dollars a year she’s a repeat well documented both physical and verbal abuser. She repeatedly uses her mental health as a excuse for her behavior despite the fact that she has all the resources in the world for help. MTV rallied behind her and dragged all the other moms half way across the country to support her at court and let her spew her lies on the reunion show. She hasn’t changed she’s the same person she was 10 years ago the only difference is she now saves it for when she’s off camera. If this was reversed and she was the victim they would have fired Andrew and protected her. I don’t understand their double standard because the victim male it’s not true.


----------



## pursegrl12

I would have kicked her ass if I were Andrew “self defense”. 

Sorry not sorry


----------



## beekmanhill

If Andrew at 6’5” and 300 pounds had come after Amber with a machete, you can guarantee he’d be in gel.


----------



## pixiejenna

The double standard is very real if he defended himself he’d probably be the one ending up in trouble simply based on his size alone. He’s over a foot taller with at least 100 pounds more weight. Amber picks gentle giants to beat up for a reason because she doesn’t want someone who will fight back. I think Matt fought back and the fact that he did is why they were together for so long, he kept her in line. She would go crazy on him and he’d reel her back in.


----------



## TC1

Oh, boo hoo poor Kail on ANOTHER vacation 
Jade and her bf are ridiculous.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I can't take it anymore.  Kail had to destress from the last vacay.  Costa Rica was beautiful.

Made it to the thirty minute point and gave up.

If Chelsea is anxious in the house, why would she want land in such an isolated place.  And why doesn't Cole's drive to work count in their analysis?  Nice to see Randy again.  

What is different about Leah?  Is it fillers, is it new teeth, what?


----------



## k5ml3k

Omg boo-freaking-hoo, Kail. Freaking ridiculous...oh, I just go on vacations but life is so hard. Goodness. Shut up, already!


----------



## beekmanhill

According to Barbara, she and Jenelle both were making $400,000 a season.  Barbara is mad that MTV is standing behind Amber, but let Jenelle go.   That's show biz, Barbara.

https://radaronline.com/photos/teen...s-slams-mtv-not-firing-amber-portwood-arrest/


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> According to Barbara, she and Jenelle both were making $400,000 a season.  Barbara is mad that MTV is standing behind Amber, but let Jenelle go.   That's show biz, Barbara.
> 
> https://radaronline.com/photos/teen...s-slams-mtv-not-firing-amber-portwood-arrest/


Whoa!!! well, I hope they banked a lot. That's a ridiculous amount of money, no wonder a-holes like David and Andrew seek these women out.


----------



## pixiejenna

Honestly I don’t really blame Babs for being upset. She lost her income because of what David did, granted they’ve all have made insane amounts of money and should be set for life. But I totally agree with what she’s saying. They dumped Janelle because they didn’t want to deal with David and his threats towards production crew, then him killing their dog, and they were loosing sponsors because of his behavior. Why aren’t they loosing sponsors over Ambers behavior? If a animal dies let’s drop them, but if two humans are in serious danger we’ll keep them on the show. Amber is a repeat verbal and physical abuser just like David is. MTV should dump her just like they did with Janelle. 

Amber’s only difference is that she’s done her best to hide her true colors when the cameras are rolling, which is the opposite of she’s supposed to be doing while filming a reality tv show. She put on a act to show off how much she’s changed, but she really hasn’t changed at all. So because Amber is a better liar then Janelle she gets to stay on TM? They literally followed her to court with cameras and the other moms in support of Amber. Then the reunion segment amber shot she’s very smug in that she’s being set up by Andrew, he’s moved on, it’s all him not me, etc. 

The part that bugs me the most is how Amber berated Andrew for texting 911 instead of calling which “proves” that it’s not a real emergency and Dr.Drew agrees with her. WTF is that cr@p, are you insane? She is given a platform to revictimize Andrew and her son. If someone has the option to text for help they should do it, especially when dealing with someone as violent as her. If he called for help and she heard him it would only set her off more than she already is. It’s the safest way for him to ask for help without provoking her. Not all states even offer this service of texting for help, imagine how many more victims of domestic violence could get help when they need it the most it if this service was offered everywhere. Especially if you’re tucked away and hiding from your abuser it’s easy to text for help, not so easy to make a phone call when hiding to stay safe.


----------



## mcb100

I wonder if the other girls on the show really support amber and believe she is telling the truth or if them going with amber to court was just something that MTV kind of made them do.

After listening to the released audio of her verbally abusing Andrew (even though he rubs me the wrong way) I cannot respect someone like that. She is a very aggressive person. There is a time, and a place and a correct tone of voice for everything....I still cannot believe that she screamed at the top of her lungs about how she did not want her "f*****g baby" right in front of her own son. That child is alive now and does not need to hear that.

I also suffer from mental illness that I treat and take care of and I cannot stand to hear her blame everything on having mental illness. It is not an excuse for being an aggressive jerk at all and I hope that MTV realizes that.

I wasn't really sure who to 100% believe but I feel like the unrehearsed audio clips/recordings show her true colors.


----------



## beekmanhill

I agree with the above analysis of Amber vs Jenelle, but let's face it, MTV isn't about the morality, its about the ratings and the viewers.   Jenelle got so much negative press about a dog being killed from advertisers and fans both.  I don't think David can be rehabbed with respect to that incident.  MTV probably figures that rehabbing Amber can be a good storyline (for a change).  She seems to be popular with viewers still and she can pull her mental illness, poor me, I told you I wasn't feeling right and you didn't believe me routine next season.    

I feel sorry for Barbara too, but if she can't mention Jenelle, there would be no storyline.   I suppose she could go on vacation with Kail, lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot Farrah got fired for doing porn and continuing to work in that industry. She treated the producers like garbage and they just sucked it up. Up until the continued work in the porn industry then they fired her. So Farrah gets canned for porn, and Janelle gets canned for her lousy husband, and Amber continues to film with MTV.


----------



## beekmanhill

It’s all filler now.   Jade and her BFF are just annoying.  What chaotic lives they live.  

I hope Leah and Jeremy get back together.   They’ve both matured a lot.

Kail  looks terrible, sloppy.   Why don’t we see Jo or Javi.  They are more interesting than the blanked out Chris.

Brianna, meh, don’t know whether to believe the guy or not.  He seems nice and a bit more mature than her other bf’s.  

Chelsea, same old, same old.


----------



## TC1

So odd to bring this Jade girl into the fold when she's in a horribly toxic relationship.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like that’s why they brought her in for the drama. Chelsea is a snooze she’s pretty happy in life. Leah has really got her ish together and is drama free as well. Kale is full of drama but all her baby daddies seem to not want to film so she doesn’t have any real drama other than phone calls and blaring them out lol. Bri has som drama mostly from her family and Devon but it’s still pretty tame. Jades toxic relationship is the drama that they’re looking for.

Also what do you guys think about Bri’s BF messaging drama? I’m not buying that he’s innocent I feel like he’s too calm about it. If you’re being accused of cheating and knocking up another girl and you didn’t I feel like you would defend yourself more. He;s just like the haters are trying to break us up, really?


----------



## pixiejenna

Some idiot bailed amber out of jail for $2000. Then asked the judge for it back because amber never repaid her and she needs the money to pay her Bill's. She doesn't seem to have any connections to amber so why she'd do that is beyond belief.  Amber's own family didn't bail her out a total stranger did which is very telling.  2 grand is a relationship small amount that they could have easily paid. And the fact that amber who makes 400,000 a year didn't pay her back is disgusting.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Some idiot bailed amber out of jail for $2000. Then asked the judge for it back because amber never repaid her and she needs the money to pay her Bill's. She doesn't seem to have any connections to amber so why she'd do that is beyond belief.  Amber's own family didn't bail her out a total stranger did which is very telling.  2 grand is a relationship small amount that they could have easily paid. And the fact that amber who makes 400,000 a year didn't pay her back is disgusting.



All these people have social media "friends," who worship them, who knows why.   I suppose one of them came up with the money through a loan or something.   Amber is a disgrace not to pay her back, but she is quite entitled.


----------



## Megs

pixiejenna said:


> Also what do you guys think about Bri’s BF messaging drama? I’m not buying that he’s innocent I feel like he’s too calm about it. If you’re being accused of cheating and knocking up another girl and you didn’t I feel like you would defend yourself more. He;s just like the haters are trying to break us up, really?



Feel like he def was messaging that other girl. How he filmed was so nonchalant and seemed like he just didn't even care. Bri is always finding bad guys.


----------



## TC1

Wow, Leah's sister is a piece of work, first time outside the country..she gets knocked up in Costa Rica by some random while she's still legally married. What a winner.
Jade calls 911 because her baby daddy is a POS..I'm sure the cops have real people to deal with instead of this.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jade and her life and her city are so depressing.   She seemed to think the police were at her beck and call for the day.  "We pay taxes."  HA, I have my doubts about that.   She picked the bozo; she left the house.     

Chelsea is a breath of fresh air even though she's deadly dull. 

I'm so glad that Teen Mom has had such a positive effect on everyone so that Leah's sister would know about birth control.  Now who is paying for this third kid? 

Has Kail mentioned her shampoo lately?  Haha.   I wouldn't brag about shampoo with my hair looking like hers does. 

As for Brianna's bf, I like him.   I tend to believe him, but I'm naive.  

I see by commercials that MTV is trying to strike gold again with a new group of Teen Moms.  I'm going to pass on that one.


----------



## TC1

Fourth or Fifth episode of the season and Leah & Kail are planning their THIRD vacation. Costa Rica, Florida and now Hawaii? Rough


----------



## beekmanhill

I really laughed when Leah suggested Jeremy might come to Hawaii for the weekend.  From the East Coast?  Right, Leah.  Jeremy didn't seem to anxious to change any plans for the vacay. 
The show is so short of storylines they set up these silly vacations. 
Chelsea's land looks beautiful but I wonder how someone so anxious is comfortable being on that huge property by herself, or was her anxiety just a story line?   Kail's new house looked nice too.  
Jade's bf is such a prize.  How does he plan to pay rent in that house or does anyone care?  What city is Jade in, does anyone know?   Did it ever occur to bf that he can easily find out where Jade lives by following her from the beauty school, that is if he has a car.  
Nova is really adorable, and she does love her father so much.  I hope he steps up. 

It's time to close this show down.  They have no content of interest anymore.


----------



## mcb100

Watching Jade is almost painful. Her family seems like they care but they seem kind of like, uneducated I guess, (I only say this because after watching the latest episode, Jade's mom doesn't use any proper English, only talks in mostly slang and seems like she will just fly off the handle at any moment. Kind of like how Cate and Tyler's parents were, minus Tyler's mom.).

Her boyfriend (or maybe ex not 100% sure) just seems like a total scumbag. I say that not because he is struggling with addiction but because she is only trying to communicate with him and it's evident that he treats her really bad, cursing at her and slamming doors after she asks him for things for daycare.

Jade herself actually seems very smart and like she is trying to get on the right path, it's just unfortunate. If anything, watching her portion of the episode kind of serves as a reminder to people that you need to choose your child's father very carefully. I feel bad for Jade's baby with all of the instability....maybe it's not my place to comment but I feel like the baby would be better off if Jade took her and raised her by herself, away from certain family members, boyfriends, and friends.


----------



## pixiejenna

My guess is jades BF already knows what school she goes too, cosmetology requires you to complete X many hours that depends on your states laws. I took cosmetology in high school vocational and you had to complete 1500 hours before you to graduate. We have empire beauty schools in the Chicago land area,  I  don’t know if they are a chain type school. 

IA with mcb100 watching jade is hard it’s pretty clear her BF treats her poorly and has a substance abuse problem. She is smart enough to know she doesn’t deserve to be treated the way he’s treating her. But she’s lacking the skills to do what she needs to do to protect herself and her child from him. She really needs to at the very least get a order of protection for both her and her daughter.

Leah and kale planning vacation #3 for the season honestly is disgusting to watch. 3 paid vacations on top of a six figure salary ridiculous. Leah wanted Jeremy to tag along he didn’t seem too keen on it lol.

Chelsea decided to buy the land. I feel like the main reason why she wants to move into a new home is because she wants out of her home since the break in. Like she thinks that if she’s in a new home her anxiety will magically disappear.

I feel bad for nova devan seems to take one step forward and two steps back. I would be really surprised if he makes any long lasting and consistent changes. I feel like she’s lucky for the show because without it I feel the level of involvement he would have in her life would be non existent.


----------



## pixiejenna

This article focuses on Maci but also touches other TMs who started a business.  I don't understand why any of these people think that they're qualified to run a business.  None of them are really well educated and none of them work real jobs. They've all started their businesses on a lick and a promise. The fact that they also make 6 figure incomes from the show and don't have someone else handling their business management/bookkeeping is another reason why it's mind blowing.  

https://radaronline.com/photos/teen...kinny-business-ttm-lifestyle-dissolved-state/


----------



## TC1

I think Maci's business is the only one that makes money. That article is misleading. They forgot to file the annual registration paperwork, meh..big deal. They'll file, pay the fee and move along (as it says they've done once before)


----------



## beekmanhill

To nobody's surprise, Amber didn't do any paperwork.   Her company was called Forever Haute .  

They didn't mention Kail's Pothead Haircare.   Why do I suspect it didn't fly off the internet's shelves?


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting that this popped after we were wondering where jade lives Indiana.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...-austin-sued-for-unpaid-rent-on-indiana-home/


----------



## beekmanhill

OH, that is funny.  I predicted Sean wouldn't pay the rent, and of course Jade's name was on the lease too, so she's responsible.  
I thought it was Detroit.  So it's Indiana.  The houses are so small; its unusual.


----------



## TC1

Doesn't Amber also live in Indiana?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jade is irresponsible with money - has a baby, with seemingly no full time job in sight and goes to buy a Mercedes


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Doesn't Amber also live in Indiana?



Yes, but Amber is making the big bucks, so she has quite a nice house, for now anyway.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, but Amber is making the big bucks, so she has quite a nice house, for now anyway.


True, but her beginning was pretty much how Jade was on 16 & pregnant. Although Jade seems to want to go to school, etc. Not just ending up in gel. (so far)


----------



## pixiejenna

Well the final nail in chy's coffin. We all know that she's never going to get back with Corey but she was holding out. His current GF is pregnant.  Well she always wanted Ryder to hav siblings near her age and now she'll get them lol.


----------



## nyshopaholic

Do all of the Teen Moms rent the exact same house in Florida?


----------



## TC1

nyshopaholic said:


> Do all of the Teen Moms rent the exact same house in Florida?


Brianna always rents the house in this last episode. She has for her baby shower and the kids bdays.


----------



## beekmanhill

I think I missed an episode, not that it matters.  
I saw the one with entitled Kail taking Isaac from Jo's on her way to Hawaii without telling Jo.   I would haul her considerable butt to jail for that.  
Oh, and Chelsea designing diaper bags, PULEEZE.


----------



## mcb100

^I saw that. How catty of Kail to take Isaac anyways. I'm pretty sure, if she was unsure of her child going out of state and Jo just took him anyways, than she would be freaking out and flipping sh*t. But yet, it's okay for her to do that to Jo. 

I think that Chelsea doing business ventures is a way for her family to make some extra money in case the show gets cancelled, but it's also probably to give her some sort of a story line. We can now see her attending launches for diaper bags and products, and it must appear to the producers like, oh, at least we can see her doing something. And I don't think that's a problem, it means that things are probably going well for her, but I can see MTV producers wanting her to have something that the audience can watch besides her just doing day to day mom activities. (It's probably one of the same reasons why Kail and Leah get to take like 3 or 4 different vacations. They probably figure it gives people something to watch.)

 Unfortunately, being in my 9th month of pregnancy, I looked at the diaper bags and couldn't find any I liked at all. If I'm gonna pay over 200 dollars for a diaper bag, I expect them to look somewhat classy and higher quality. The Chelsea & Cole Itzy Ritzy diaper bags just didn't float my boat, sorry. They all looked kind of like not made out of genuine materials, with camouflage and plaid everywhere and big, huge, tassels. Just not my style I guess. But it's working for her, because they are apparently selling like crazy so hats off to her for that.


----------



## beekmanhill

I just went into the website and you are correct, they are all sold out.  I think I underestimate the social media popularity of these women.
I have no objection to her making extra dough, I just wish it were something real and an outgrowth of some passion she has rather than just an idea for a storyline.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that they are looking for easy jobs that don’t really require actual work for them and as a bonus it’s a great side income for them. The companies love it because they get tons of promotion being on the show and the show likes it because they have a storyline for a family that has little drama to give them. I could see Chelsea using this to spring board herself into a influencer type career if TM ever decides to end.


----------



## Megs

Chelsea and that company could have only made 50 total diaper bags too, it doesn't have to be some large number she sold out. I think influencers do not push as many sales as some people think - some do - but majority are overselling themselves as these major money drivers. Not saying this is the case with Chelsea, but just pointing out that it could have been 10 total bags she sold, or 10,000. No one knows. 

I might be behind, but did Kail say she is going to Hawaii for a month with the kids? I swear she said that multiple times and if I were any of the 3 dads, I wouldn't be too happy about a month away - especially Jo.


----------



## TC1

Megs said:


> Chelsea and that company could have only made 50 total diaper bags too, it doesn't have to be some large number she sold out. I think influencers do not push as many sales as some people think - some do - but majority are overselling themselves as these major money drivers. Not saying this is the case with Chelsea, but just pointing out that it could have been 10 total bags she sold, or 10,000. No one knows.
> 
> I might be behind, but did Kail say she is going to Hawaii for a month with the kids? I swear she said that multiple times and if I were any of the 3 dads, I wouldn't be too happy about a month away - especially Jo.


Kail DID say a month numerous times. If Jo wanted Iassac home for his Memorial Day weekend, she could have just cut the trip short by a few days...but no, she has to be a martyr and say she's willing to go to jail over it. 
The guy from Itzy Ritzy said they sold "10's of thousands" of bags, I don't believe for a hot minute they would have manufactured that many in the first place.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, what a depressing episode.  I can hardly bear to watch Jade and her mother.  The poor kid is starting out on such a bad footing; can you imagine what kind of food grandma prepared for her?

So Chelsea is branching out because she is edgy?   Hmmmmmm.

I guess Chris joined Kail in Hawaii under the conditions MTV could not film him.  Chris seems to call a lot of shots and oddly enough, Kail goes along.  Wonder if there were any repercussions from Jo.

Doesn't seem as if Jeremy is that interested in Leah.  I think that whole trip was a waste of MTV's money.  What did we see, next to nothing.   I'd like to hear about the medical situation of Ali; from the preview we will next week. She's grown a lot.

John seems like a nice guy but I don't think he will commit to Bri and her family.  Not sure if I blame him.  He really shouldn't string her on, although I suppose he likes the MTV check.  Doesn't Devoin know when his daughter's birthday is?  As for Luis, he is a bum.


----------



## TC1

"Chris says if a camera points in his direction he'll spit on them" REAL mature to have someone like that around when these cameras have been paying for your lifestyle for 12 years. Let alone teaching your boys that behaiour is acceptable toward ANYONE.


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> Kail DID say a month numerous times. If Jo wanted Iassac home for his Memorial Day weekend, she could have just cut the trip short by a few days...but no, she has to be a martyr and say she's willing to go to jail over it.
> The guy from Itzy Ritzy said they sold "10's of thousands" of bags, I don't believe for a hot minute they would have manufactured that many in the first place.



Ya, didn't he say 10's of thousands during that launch party? There were so few people at that party the camera had to keep trying for different angles to make it look like it was busy, but it looked like a glorified book party. I highly highly doubt that company sold 10's of thousands of any of that...


----------



## pixiejenna

Jade is a struggle bus. I never saw her on young and pregnant but she made it seem like typical behavior for her mom. If that’s the case why even leave her kid with them? Driving a Benz can’t afford daycare for my baby great life choices.

Chelsea is about as edgy as a slice of white bread lmao. She is generally well liked and has a huge platform for companies to utilize by working with her. She went from having panic attacks from leaving her home to becoming a “working girl” lol.

Chris sounds absolutely vile, and I don’t know why Kail puts up with the behavior. Next week he threatened the crew he’ll spit on them if they get near him. It’s like a prisoner in jail spitting on the guards. Jo won’t do anything but he should because you know that if the situation was reversed Kail would be out for blood.

I tune out when brea comes on because all they do is dump on her baby daddy’s. 

Leah seems like she wants to get back with Jeremy but doesn’t want to say it because it will disappoint her daughter if they don’t. I feel like they aren’t really going to get back together but are more of a regular booty call.


----------



## pixiejenna

Update on amber and Andrew for now Andrew has to stay in Indiana, he has primary custody they share legal custody. Amber can have James 3 times a week, one day for 10 hours and 2 for 3 hours, and one overnight if she actually cares for him lol. One of the commenters said she won’t have him for overnights until he’s potty trained, can make his own breakfast, and turn on the tv on his own lmao they aren’t wrong. I wonder how much this will change after her criminal trial is over. I don’t think that she’ll even bother to see him the allotted 16 hours a week she has been given, she didn’t bother with Leah so why would she with James.  They both will not post his pictures on social media and James will NOT be filmed. IMO that’s a big win for Andrew since he’s been gripping about the fact that MTV hasn’t fired her, at least she can’t use him as a pawn in her “redemption storyline “.


https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...is-custody-case-with-teen-mom-amber-portwood/


----------



## pixiejenna

Another update amber plea bargains she will be charged with 1 felony which will change to a misdemeanor after a year of probation. WTF seriously the courts have failed she should serve time. They already failed to protect her kids and now zero consequences for her actions. 
https://www.eonline.com/news/1086609/amber-portwood-strikes-plea-deal-in-domestic-battery-arrest


----------



## pixiejenna

Another update amber plea bargains she will be charged with 1 felony which will change to a misdemeanor after a year of probation. WTF seriously the courts have failed she should serve time. They already failed to protect her kids and now zero consequences for her actions. 
https://www.eonline.com/news/1086609/amber-portwood-strikes-plea-deal-in-domestic-battery-arrest


----------



## beekmanhill

Wow, she got off easy.  What are the conditions of her probation?  SHe can't leave the house? That's pretty easy for her.   Seriously, I hope there is some work stuff involved in which she has to get up early and go somewhere and do something useful to society.  
I guess Andrew will continue to be a sloth as well and rely on the MTV check.


----------



## pixiejenna

I have no idea of the terms of her probation it seems it is under wraps. It seems awfully lenient considering that she’s a repeat offender and she has a past of drug use along with mental illness.  My guess is she’ll be in some sort of mental health care for the year. If that’s the case it’s a mixed bag because you can’t force someone to accept help they need. She has all the resources in the world available to her and hasn’t used them. I feel like she’ll do whatever the bare minimum is to stay out of gel.


----------



## pixiejenna

TM2 mostly a snooze fest Kail whaling about her baby daddies. Bri visiting her BF even though they’re pretty much over lol.    Chelsea “designing” clothing and kids going to school. The only part that was genuine was Addie going to camp, It was heart breaking that she’s scared to go and worried about the what if’s. Worried about not having Gracie with her to help her when she needs it, being shy, afraid that they’ll have bunk beds she can’t get on.  I hope that she had a great time because you know she misses out on so much because of her limitations and she’ll actually get to participate in all of the activities.


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess Jo didn't take any action against Kail, so she got her way yet again.   The only one who she seems fearful of is Chris, because he defies her.   I wouldn't mind seeing Javi again and finding out how his gym is doing.  Lux doesn't seem to speak at all.

I felt so sorry for Ali.  Hope she had a good time.  She is a smart kid.   Her sister is really bratty.  Nice to see Corey again.   I was so hoping to see her inside the camp, but I understand its better not allowing the cameras inside. 

Chelsea, wow, she designed those shirts! 

Please Jade, dump your parents. When Jade starts to earn more MTV money, they will leech off her more and more and give nothing back.  That mother is a loser.  Let her "run the streets," or whatever she does.  She doesn't seem to work.  I cringe when I see the takeout food for Chloie.  

Brianna, eh.  John's family seems very nice.  Its just not a workable situation.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that Gracie is bratty, I think that she’s just tired of always having to help her sister so much and she wants a break from it, being a care giver is exhausting. She also probably struggles with a high level of guilt that she’s “normal” and can do whatever she wants and her her twin can’t.


----------



## TC1

^ I disagree, I think she's a total little snarky brat. 
Nest week Jade gets a call to bail her mom out of gel. Sigh.


----------



## TC1

Just read on Enews that Jenelle has filed for divorce and moved away from David.


----------



## mcb100

I saw that and I hope it's true but I don't know that it actually is. People are speculating that it is just a pretend separation/divorce situation so that she can get back on the show because she realizes that with her reputation, her odds of being able to get a regular job are very slim. 

However, it would be nice if the theories aren't true. Hopefully she actually decided that she does not want to be with him.


----------



## TC1

I'm sure Jenelle quickly realized that David is tanking all chances for her and Barb to make any money.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also read about this. Hopefully she will see it through sad it took her basically loosing everything like barb said it would for her to leave him. I don’t think that MTV will touch her until it’s finalized because it’s going to be messy. I wonder how much spousal support she’ll have to pay him due to him not being able to work because of his vitiligo lol.  I could also see him not allowing ensly to film. 

I also read more about ambers probation. She has 2.5 years of probation she has to submit to a minimum of 1 drug test a month, 26 weeks of parenting / battery classes, she can only leave the state for work(so expect to see a lot of amber MTV vacations  lol), and the no contact order with Andrew is still in place(only can communicate about James via a app). If she violates her probation she could be in for 5 years. Pretty damn weak IMO 4 counts 2 dismissed 1 pending dismissal at the end of her probation, and one lowered to a misdemeanor if she completes her probation. My first thought was why even bother with drug testing she’ll just use prescription drugs and come up clean. I guess Andrew will have to wait this out until she messes up again.


----------



## TC1

David will be like Adam 2.0 (although her lets Aubree film) cause then it gives her a trust fund as he's not a total loser for not letting her benefit from that MTV coin.


----------



## TC1

Something is fishy about Kail buying this house. Why did her "friend" Kristen have to check and see if her offer was accepted and then be at the lawyers when the paperwork was signed?. She's not her realtor, cause that dude was there...I dunno, just doesn't add up. 
Jade's mom and step dad are just ick. I wouldn't allow those meth heads around my child. 
Jenelle has been meeting with MTV to try to get back on, so maybe this is the last of Jade's story.


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like Kail didn’t want to buy a house by herself because her friend didn’t do anything. I can’t believe that Jade left her child alone with her parents if they’re drug users. WTF?!? 

Janelle apparently has moved to another state and in hiding so she can divorce David quicker, in North Carolina you have to live a part and be separated for a year before you can file. WTH kind of laws are these, it’s hard to imagine that’s a actual current law. She’s also got a restraining order against him for both her and all three kids, citing over 11 instances of abuse and his weapon arsenal at hand. What I don’t understand is she spent so much time defending him even with the CPS investigation and all the other 25 + calls the cops had to “the land” how can she use the abuse that she repeatedly denied against him? She stood by him and lied in court and to law enforcement repeatedly and if you think that his lawyers aren’t going to throw that in her face she’s in for one long ride. The saddest part of it all is the fact that the only reason why she’s doing this is because she wants her MTV paycheck back. Not to protect her children or herself but for the  money. The one I feel the most for is poor Marisa because now she’s alone with David on the land. She’ll bear the brunt of his wrath for Janelle leaving with the kids. I can only hope that cps takes her away, they’ve failed all 4 kids sending them back home.


----------



## mcb100

I think that Jade is probably a nice girl IRL and I feel bad for her because of her parents, but I seriously just want to tell her to stop cursing right in front of that little girl all the time..... drives me nuts. I don't think it's cute or funny when a toddler runs up to me and starts cursing, because they shouldn't have to hear that at home lol.


----------



## beekmanhill

I didn't think anything about Kail's friend being there.  Now that you mention it, it is odd.  Kail can certainly afford it.  She seems to want to be close to Chris.  She never worried about being close to Jo; she moved out of state.   Her old house was quite nice; I think I would have had a declutter and a redo and stayed there, never knowing the future of Teen Mom.  
Jade is just a sad mess.  She's got to drop toxic mom and dad and while she is at it, bozo boyfriend.   
Glad Brianna actually mentioned buying a house.   That apartment cannot hold one single more item.   
Chelsea was Chelsea.  Those lumberjack shirts probably can be found in any store in South Dakota.   I didn't see anything unusual about the plaids.  
Nice to see Ali have some fun and be among her peers.  Her twin is definitely jealous of any attention Ali gets.  Ali is really bright.  I forget what word she used but it was a sophisticated word; she didn't learn it from Leah!


----------



## pixiejenna

Buffalo check is the hot plaid this year it’s all over everywhere and everything, not original at all. I got a orvis buffalo plaid shirt jacket at Costco for $16 lol.

I was also happy to see how much Allie enjoyed her trip especially with her being so nervous being alone. It really built her confidence up and she’s already excited for next year.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Buffalo check is the hot plaid this year it’s all over everywhere and everything, not original at all. I got a orvis buffalo plaid shirt jacket at Costco for $16 lol.
> 
> I was also happy to see how much Allie enjoyed her trip especially with her being so nervous being alone. It really built her confidence up and she’s already excited for next year.



Funny, I just got a mail in my inbox from Talbots about their buffalo check line!  But I'd think in Chelsea's neck of the woods, those plaids have never gone out of style.   I'd think they'd be a staple.


----------



## TC1

That store and the colab with Chelsea means ordering a bunch of plaids in bulk from China..having a "Whatever by Chelsea" label sewn in. Ta-ta a design by Chelsea. There's no design process with that. Maybe Itsy-Ritsy asked her to pick between style #1, 2 or 3 and that made her feel part of the process. This plaid shirt is nothing like that.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> Funny, I just got a mail in my inbox from Talbots about their buffalo check line!  But I'd think in Chelsea's neck of the woods, those plaids have never gone out of style.   I'd think they'd be a staple.



FB has a new background for posts in Buffalo check lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> Funny, I just got a mail in my inbox from Talbots about their buffalo check line!  But I'd think in Chelsea's neck of the woods, those plaids have never gone out of style.   I'd think they'd be a staple.



FB has a new background for posts in Buffalo check lol.


----------



## TC1

Last episode Brianna can't wait for John to move to Florida, this week she doesn't even want him around. Something must have gone down that she didn't want said on camera.
Kail picks Iassac up to take him to the new house, driving on the highway and he isn't wearing a seat belt, SMDH
Leah and Chelsea. Boring,
Jade, sigh...that girl has a lot to deal with. Feeding her kid chicken nuggets both meals, yikes.


----------



## pursegrl12

I just adore Issac and Lincoln! They really are very sweet boys.  Issac is such an old soul.....The one thing Kail did get right.


----------



## k5ml3k

pursegrl12 said:


> I just adore Issac and Lincoln! They really are very sweet boys.  Issac is such an old soul.....The one thing Kail did get right.



100% agree! Those boys are so sweet!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TC1 said:


> Last episode Brianna can't wait for John to move to Florida, this week she doesn't even want him around. Something must have gone down that she didn't want said on camera.
> Kail picks Iassac up to take him to the new house, driving on the highway and he isn't wearing a seat belt, SMDH
> Leah and Chelsea. Boring,
> Jade, sigh...that girl has a lot to deal with. Feeding her kid chicken nuggets both meals, yikes.




John didn't give Briana what she wanted (A yes right away about moving to Orlando) so now she is pouting. Plus the way she acted on going to visit him and his family was pure trash. 

Chelsea's voice KILLS me


----------



## beekmanhill

Wonder if Brianna ever thought of buying a new place for herself and the kids and leaving mommie and sister behind in the apartment.   DId you see how she looked when picking John up from the airport?  She looked her usual sloppy self, which made me wonder if this relationship was all for MTV.  Anyway, it appears to be over.  There sure is no romance there.

Kail's new house looked nice;  renting the old one is a smart move.  Wonder how much a new house like the one she bough costs in Delaware.  

So jade's grandmother owns a restaurant?   They aren't as badly off as I thought.  The nutrition that poor little Chloie gets makes me ill.  Why couldn't Sean cook SOMETHING given he does nothing all day.  There ARE some nutritious frozen foods that you might have to actually heat up and I suppose he can't afford them or its too much effort. 
I always like to see Ali, but otherwise there is nothing in Leah's story. Chelsea, ditto.   Gee she can sound whiny.


----------



## TC1

Jade's grandma owns a restaurant but won't pony up the $500 to bail out her daughter..which is fine..but why in the wprld would Jade do it then? She's trying to support herself, her deadbeat ex, her child and go to school.


----------



## pursegrl12

It’s her grandmother not her aunt?? Was she the one in the scene at the restaurant talking to her ex? She looked young!


----------



## mcb100

I thought at this point that Brianna might want to move into a house either by herself with her kids or if things progress with that guy. That was a conversation that they should have had before she jumped into buying a place with her family. Maybe her new boyfriend doesn't want to live with her mom, sister, and other family members.

I get that they are close knit but she works a real job and has some MTV money, so I can't understand why she prefers to share a space with all family members at this point. Maybe she enjoys free babysitting from her mom and sis when she needs to go somewhere? No idea.


----------



## pixiejenna

Bri needs her mom and sis whose going to watch the kids? Lol.

Also looks like amber violated her probation can she go to gel already?

https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/15/ambe...ount-alleged-probation-officer-machete-video/


----------



## TC1

What qualifications does Briana have to be opening a spa/salon? she bought a teeth whitening machine online and she's going to run a business?. Sigh. '
I would have never let Louis "borrow" the $1500. NEVER.
Chelsea "now that I have some downtime" LOLLLLLLLLLL
Jade was very nice to pay Sean's rent. His water and gas get cut off..and he's still a dick to her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was shocked to see her using a tooth whitening machine I wouldn’t let her do that to me.  I also wouldn’t give Luis one cent, I’d go after him for child support. He’s a sack of flesh and fur nothing more he has zero value for his own daughter. 

Jade has to pay the rent because she signed the lease. If she wanted off the lease she should have gotten a lawyer involved after she left the place. There’s no way Sean is ever going to pay the bills. If you don’t take care of your ish now it will come back to bite you.

As much as I don’t like Kail I felt bad for her hearing about her dog. The previews for next week are so sad.


----------



## beekmanhill

Jade will be stuck paying that rent until the lease is up.   But she should have known that when she stormed out (watch Judge Judy).   It probably is not a lot of money given her MTV salary.   I hope she gets a license and a decent job and can move away from the toxic atmosphere that surrounds her.   Can grandma give Sean a job at the restaurant, or doesn't she want to?  I wouldn't. 

Luis is a disgrace, cozying up to Brianna after not visiting his daughter for so long, so he can get the "loan."  

I can't stand Kail, but she does seem to bring up her boys very  well.   

Chelsea and Leah, same old same old.  I can't believe Aubree is 10.  I guess MTV is stirring up some drama with Adam's parents.


----------



## Megs

This season is so boring, right? I put it on in the background while pumping (still bf the little guy!) and sometimes I am so bored I actually just stare at my pump and count how many times it makes a noise versus the tv, that’s how boring it is.


----------



## pixiejenna

It is dull jade pretty much brings the only drama and even her drama isn’t that exciting it’s more sad than anything. If I was Jades grandma no way in hell would I hire her granddaughter’s baby daddy. He’s a drug user and I don’t think that he’s cleaned up his act. He’d be a cr@p employee or even worse might steal from them.


----------



## beekmanhill

Agree, I haven't finished most of the episodes, and FF'd through a lot of scenes, Chelsea's design meetings come to mind.  
They've run out of plot on these shows.   Time for new material and new ideas.


----------



## mrskolar09

I don’t watch any of the TM shows anymore, but still like to read here occasionally to catch up and the C&C diaper bag stuff caught my eye.  I am in a few diaper bag/mom communities on Facebook and can attest to the fact that these bags were indeed crazy popular and were sold out immediately.  In fact, they were available for presale and were pretty much sold out.  This is not solely for Chelsea’s popularity though, a big chunk of sales are from moms who just are into Itzy Ritzy.  They have a huge following and there are people that will buy anything new they put out.  The resale prices of their LE stuff is insane too.  I haven’t bought any myself, but I’ve seen other moms share what they paid from a reseller.  It’s unbelievable.


----------



## Prufrock613

Megs said:


> This season is so boring, right? I put it on in the background while pumping (still bf the little guy!) and sometimes I am so bored I actually just stare at my pump and count how many times it makes a noise versus the tv, that’s how boring it is.


Megs- how is that little guy doing?


----------



## Megs

Prufrock613 said:


> Megs- how is that little guy doing?



Need to share a pic of these kiddos, he's good! He's nearly 11 months now and really big! He's dramatic about majority of things. Won't eat solids of any kind, so he is still completely reliant on me, and while I love it - I'm TIRED in every single sense of the word! 

Millie just turned 3 and he'll be 1 right after the holidays! I usually put Teen Mom on in the background after I get the kids down for bed, especially after a long day, to try to show myself that I, too, can handle being a mom. HAHA, somewhat kidding but also not!


----------



## pixiejenna

Just caught up on the snooze fest, literally nothing new since the last episode. Kail putting her pup down was sad.


----------



## Prufrock613

Megs said:


> Need to share a pic of these kiddos, he's good! He's nearly 11 months now and really big! He's dramatic about majority of things. Won't eat solids of any kind, so he is still completely reliant on me, and while I love it - I'm TIRED in every single sense of the word!
> 
> Millie just turned 3 and he'll be 1 right after the holidays! I usually put Teen Mom on in the background after I get the kids down for bed, especially after a long day, to try to show myself that I, too, can handle being a mom. HAHA, somewhat kidding but also not!


❤️ To all of you- and more energy to Mama!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I only caught a bit of the reunion show but damn some shots were fired. Jeremy calling Cory a bad dad for not going to all of his daughters dr appointments. Jerm Cory has the majority time with the girls when was the last time you saw your daughter? I also didn’t like that he’s trying to paint corys wife as the bad stepmom. Again the twins spend the bulk of their time with Cory not Leah meaning that Miranda is more of a mom to the twins than their own mom is. Don’t get me wrong Leah has finally got her ish together but when she didn’t who was talking care of her twins, Miranda. I don’t know why he feels the need to start ish with Cory, it leads me to believe that he’s trying to take the attention off of himself but why?


----------



## beekmanhill

I was puzzled about Jeremy also.  He has the girls every other weekend, doesn't he?  Or is it every other week, I forget.  Jeremy doesn't show up for anything.  

Well, Jade's mother is working at the restaurant.  That's a step forward.  Her stepfather looks as if he is still on whatever drug he is on.  I feel sorry for her.

Poor Chelsea, we don't see half of her anxiety.  No thanks, what we see is enough.

Kail does not seem to get her way with Chris, and it bugs her.  I didn't know what they were implying about Javi, and I don't care enough to Google it.

Oh, I couldn't even remember who else was on the show. Briana.  Oh well, nothing to say there.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot about Jade she’s such a sad story. Basically she keeps her ex around because he’s a addict and hopes that by supporting him he’ll be around for her daughter. I didn’t know that her dad committed suicide and that’s why she wants to be there for her ex. Because she feels like if someone was there for her dad maybe he wouldn’t have committed suicide. 

I don’t recall much about Bri other than she’s over her ex and she gives Devon a hard time about being a cr@p father when Luis is a no show for stellas whole life then rewards him with cash. Devon is a cr@p dad but he shouldn’t get as much heat as he dose, she should go after Luis hardcore. He demanded that she have Stella she wanted a abortion and that he’d take care of her and be there for her. News flash if he isn’t there for his other kid he isn’t going to be there for yours.


----------



## TC1

I can't believe they're dragging this reunion out for 3 hours. It's a sad state when they have to drag out Leah's slutty sister and berate her on her sisters show about getting knocked up by a stranger in Costa Rica when you have numerous children st home to care for. THAT'S how boring everyone else is. 
Kail said in the last episode that she had been treating Bear like a burden for the last year of his life because he was having issues. Ummmm, maybe you should have taken him to the vet a YEAR ago then???


----------



## mcb100

I would never want Janelle back on the show but this show has become very boring, except for Jade's drama. It might almost be time for MTV to put this show to rest. It's called Teen Mom, is it still going to be playing when these girls turn 30? They are not teens anymore, and they are reaching for storylines. Also it is not really how it started out....it was supposed to show them struggling being a teen mom but now everyone is buying big houses and driving around in nice cars, carrying LV---not the original message.

I'm glad that they were all able to benefit from doing the show, I just think that the show has kind of run it's course, to be honest.


----------



## TC1

^^ Funny you should mention it..I just read on some gossip site that Jenelle will be back.


----------



## pixiejenna

Mackenzie mckee’s mom received her last cemo treatment and is going home to hospice l feel so bad for everyone cancer is awful.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently Amber s new guy is filmed in the new season and she’s trying to get him a paycheck. He’s from Belgium and she flew him here and doesn’t speak a ton of English lmao. Bless her heart for being too stupid to understand that non us citizens who don’t have a work visa can’t get paid.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...end-paid-plus-more-details-on-dimitri-garcia/


----------



## Glitterandstuds

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently Amber s new guy is filmed in the new season and she’s trying to get him a paycheck. He’s from Belgium and she flew him here and doesn’t speak a ton of English lmao. Bless her heart for being too stupid to understand that non us citizens who don’t have a work visa can’t get paid.
> 
> https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...end-paid-plus-more-details-on-dimitri-garcia/



Oh Jesus he's a Superfan that just happened to reach out. Riiiiight


----------



## TC1

Glitterandstuds said:


> Oh Jesus he's a Superfan that just happened to reach out. Riiiiight


She didn't learn her lesson meeting Matt her superfan from Twitter??


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Oooof Kail just announced she is pregnant with baby #4


----------



## beekmanhill

OH, no, is it baby daddy number four?


----------



## roxies_mom

beekmanhill said:


> OH, no, is it baby daddy number four?


How's she going to pay for all these kids when the MTV money train comes to a hault?


----------



## slang

beekmanhill said:


> OH, no, is it baby daddy number four?



Same guy as baby #3


----------



## beekmanhill

slang said:


> Same guy as baby #3



 The one who never talks to her and who shows up on a Hawaii vacation impulsively but won't be filmed.  Oh, OK.   Makes sense.


----------



## pixiejenna

Supposedly she waited so long to announce it because she was considering a abortion. I don’t buy that for a second no one gets pregnant 4 times “by accident “ this baby was planned. I think that it’s Chris’s baby and after their last fall out she didn’t want to come out that she’s pregnant again by him because she’s a DV victim. She doesn’t want to have her dirty laundry aired out about her order of protection and him violating it.

https://www.theashleysrealityroundu...h-her-fourth-child-behind-the-scenes-details/


----------



## TC1

She was always saying she wanted another baby with Chris. I don't believe anything other than she planned this. She loves attention, in all forms..if she made up a story about debabting abortion, it'll start a conversation. Which is about her favourite subject. Herself.


----------



## Megs

When is the show coming back? I miss my drama-in-the-background-noise TV haha

Also, Kail with 4 kids... honestly, I wonder how much of this is because she sees that the more kids she has the more she is able to keep on the show and pay her bills. I think this show has not kept these girls from getting pregnant, rather the opposite.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that kail having kids is pretty much her only SL shes graduated from college and none of her baby daddy's want anything to do with her. 

Janelle is officially off the show MTV took her off a while ago but never cut the cord. It's also rumored that she's back with david and living on the land again. 

I think I read somewhere that MTV is pushing Young & Pregnant vs OG and TM2. Both OG and TM2 are stale at this point and none of them are teen moms. So it makes sense that they are trying to push the newer show over the other ones. The newer show has more drama and most likely relates better to the younger demographic of viewers that watch the network.  

Megs if you're missing some old school TM drama maybe you should check TLC's unexpected it's basically the same as TM but with real teens lol.


----------



## TC1

Jenelle and David are back together living on their land. Guess they couldn't keep the farce of the break up and restraining order going, even for an MTV paycheck.


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> Jenelle and David are back together living on their land. Guess they couldn't keep the farce of the break up and restraining order going, even for an MTV paycheck.



WHHHAAATTTTTTT.... I missed this


----------



## beekmanhill

The Teen Mom shows were piling up on my DVR, so I decided to watch last week's show.   Andrew is living in Amber's old house, and Amber has a new house, smaller.  Amber now gets to see James three times a week, but Andrew has custody and he can't relocate to California with James.  He was so disappointed as he gave up his "career" for Amber.   
Not to worry, Amber found a new BF on Insta.  He lives in Belgium, speaks fractured English, has two kids.  She's invited him to her house.   In other words, no change in Amber.  Next week, he'll arrive from Belgium, undoubtedly another leech.  
MacKenzie's mother died at 50 which was sad. I didn't watch many of her scenes.  And I didn't watch Cheyenne at all.
Bentley is visiting Ryan and Mac as long as Ryan's parents are there.  Ryan and Mac have a new house (how?????).   Ryan is either high or mentally damaged from the drugs as he acts strange, as unbelievable as that might seem.  .  
Caitlyn decided to become a vet tech.   But then she talked to the tech at her local vet and learned that she might have to actually take some hard courses and pass them.   She'e even have to know every breed of dog.  The idea of volunteering at a pet shelter never seemed to occur to her.  In the end, she decided she could maybe be a receptionist at a vet's office, so they settled on that.  In other words, she isn't going to do anything but talk about it.   After all, she has to take care of her children (even though Tyler appears to do nothing except the show).  

It was entertaining, and I'll probably watch one or two more before the season ends.


----------



## TC1

I've been watching too. Cheyenne is boring AF. Ryan acts like a freaking child. I agree it's either brain damage or he's high. I'm sure the TM cash that Ryan & Mac get paid for that house. They were all in a huff about not filming anymore until they realized they're broke losers. 
Caitlyn thinks she might want to be a vet tech until she finds out it might me hard. LOLLLLL
Amber flies a new guy to visit her for THREE MONTHS. Umm, what? Lord these people need to try to stand on their own feet without the MTV salary.


----------



## beekmanhill

It's good to drop in on  the show every once in a while.   That's why I always thought a yearly update would be fine with me.  You do have to laugh at Amber and the new bf.   I wonder how much money Andrew got out of her, given he can't work, haha.  
I was surprised they didn't show Leah.  When I saw Gary and his wife in  their trusty recliners I thought Leah would be in the scene.  Maybe she's old enough now to realize that she doesn't want to be filmed, especially with all the Amber drama.  Yet again a new man will be in her life. 
I was trying to check the ratings and came upon this article.   Yes, ratings are terrible.  Another bit of info is that Caitlyn and Ty owe $800,000 in taxes.  OMG.     It figures they wouldn't have managed finances properly and wouldn't have the brains to find a good accountant, even with all the help they could get from MTV. 
https://www.the-sun.com/entertainment/697949/teen-mom-og-ratings-plummet-fans-beg-mtv-cancel-show/


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> It's good to drop in on  the show every once in a while.   That's why I always thought a yearly update would be fine with me.  You do have to laugh at Amber and the new bf.   I wonder how much money Andrew got out of her, given he can't work, haha.
> I was surprised they didn't show Leah.  When I saw Gary and his wife in  their trusty recliners I thought Leah would be in the scene.  Maybe she's old enough now to realize that she doesn't want to be filmed, especially with all the Amber drama.  Yet again a new man will be in her life.
> I was trying to check the ratings and came upon this article.   Yes, ratings are terrible.  Another bit of info is that Caitlyn and Ty owe $800,000 in taxes.  OMG.     It figures they wouldn't have managed finances properly and wouldn't have the brains to find a good accountant, even with all the help they could get from MTV.
> https://www.the-sun.com/entertainment/697949/teen-mom-og-ratings-plummet-fans-beg-mtv-cancel-show/


I would love to see something come to light about this Cait & Tyler tax situation. Why does this seem to happen and get swept under the rug? They should have some of their stuff repo'd and wages seized. All why they sit on their couches and try to decide what "career" they might want to dabble in at 30 years old


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I would love to see something come to light about this Cait & Tyler tax situation. Why does this seem to happen and get swept under the rug? They should have some of their stuff repo'd and wages seized. All why they sit on their couches and try to decide what "career" they might want to dabble in at 30 years old



I agree.  Look at all the expenses they have with all those animals to feed and care for.  And they bought the new house.  There is loads for the IRS to seize here.    I would love to see the resolution of the matter.  Wonder if it had to do with the kids' clothing business; that little venture is not mentioned either.  For a change, Cait has a legit reason for a panic attack, and she isn't having one.


----------



## TC1

I think in the preview for next week they showed them re-launching the kids clothing line. 
The editing was so bad last night. Bentley on his way to take his test with a fresh haircut.. a few days later (allegedly) when they give him his test results he has weeks of hair growth  Bentley is the reason Maci and Taylor have this posh lifestyle and no jobs..so I say if this kid wants to go to a private school, PAY UP


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I think in the preview for next week they showed them re-launching the kids clothing line.
> The editing was so bad last night. Bentley on his way to take his test with a fresh haircut.. a few days later (allegedly) when they give him his test results he has weeks of hair growth  Bentley is the reason Maci and Taylor have this posh lifestyle and no jobs..so I say if this kid wants to go to a private school, PAY UP



Bentley has always been my favorite kid.   Yeah, let him go to a private school.    $12K is a drop in the bucket for them.   It strikes me that Maci and Taylor have been reasonably responsible with their money; I hope they've been smart enough to open 529's for college funds.  That T shirt line must be profitable, who knows why.  I do think the MTV gravy train will shortly come to a halt though, what with the bad ratings.


----------



## steph14

Does anyone feel like they are literally reaching for ANY story line to keep this show alive. I mean yes... I still watch, lol. But for real though.


----------



## TC1

steph14 said:


> Does anyone feel like they are literally reaching for ANY story line to keep this show alive. I mean yes... I still watch, lol. But for real though.


Oh yeah. FOR YEARS


----------



## mcb100

TC1 said:


> Oh yeah. FOR YEARS



Yeah, there's not really anything going on (except for with Mackenzie.). I've been watching the last few episodes. Mackenzie has a lot going on, but nobody else really has much in their story line at all. Amber has a new man in her life, he is foreign and barely speaks any English. He may just want a green card and some money, they don't seem like they have much in common. But what a shocker, it's Amber. Unfortunately, she always has a new loser in her life--could have almost predicted it. Ryan is, well--the same. Always being shown vaping and complaining about everyone & everything. Caitlyn and Tyler debate about having another baby and using gender selection. They don't really seem to have much going on in their lives, and I wonder if they truly want another baby or if it's just all out of boredom. Everything else was a blur. Not much really happened.

Not to sound mean, but a lot of the people on this show don't have a ton of aspirations and there hasn't been much to show.


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven’t watched the new season since I dropped cable and don’t care enough to seek it out online. I also have no desire to watch amber at all especially after her 2nd DV case and being kept on. That move might be the final nail in TM’s life lol. No one wants to watch her “redemption story” of finding foreign D. I do feel for Mackenzie because I know she legitimately had a lot going on and lost her mom. Ryan still high 10+ years later snooze. Cait and ty need to stop reproducing since they barely take care of their current kids. Ty’s stretched pretty thin with two kids and Cait can he really handle another kid. I think that they want to have a boy and will probably do what they have to, to make it happen. Also they owe the IRS hundreds of thousands of dollars in back taxes, they can’t afford another kid.


----------



## beekmanhill

I guess Amber thought her bf could keep coming and going on tourist visas.  No, that isn't the way it works, Amber.   I have to say I admire Gary for always saying positive things about Amber to the camera anyway.  I imagine off camera he says other things.

As for Cait and Ty, spending that money on gender selection makes me ill.   

I like Macy and Taylor and Bentley, but not too much going on for a story line there either.


----------



## TC1

This show doesn't need to continue. If it does, the first person that needs to be axed is Ryan. You can't tell me that all this MTV cash didn't help his 10K/WEEK heroin habit...and he's clearly still not sober. Mackenzie just latched onto this dude to pop out some kids, not work and badmouth Maci at every opportunity.
I mean, this guy is 32 years old and never had a job.


----------



## mcb100

Right? That is kind of what's sad about this cast. Millions of people can't go to college because they cannot afford the tuition and taking out a large loan for many years can seem pretty daunting. These people make a ton just from being filmed and they choose not to better themselves with it....Ryan and his wife especially, Cait and Ty too. Don't get me wrong, it's hard to work and go to school with babies (I'm doing that right now) but their "job" is really just being filmed. Ryan practically has his wife and grandparents watch Bentley most of the time anyways it seems, if he was sober, no reason why he couldn't try to better himself or at least get a real job too. I guess it's just a little painful to see that nobody really did anything noteworthy with their salary like schooling for a better income after all this is over or charity.

It seriously never even occurs to these people that the show might eventually be cancelled and that they will be left with whatever savings that they have (Which is probably a lot, but stuff runs out eventually.). A real job in addition to the MTV gig (I think Brianna and another girl from past seasons worked real jobs on the side) or some college might not be a bad thing just in case.


----------



## beekmanhill

OH, no you are all incorrect.  Amber is studying the ancient Greeks.   I guess she will put that to good use when the show is axed.  I hear it pays well.  

https://pagesix.com/2020/06/02/teen-moms-amber-portwood-is-super-into-ancient-greek-philosophy/


----------



## pixiejenna

Some are getting canned by MTV as a response to their racist remarks on social media, Taylor selfridge. Kail apparently deleted her Twitter lol the evidence is already out there. And now fans are saying Cheyenne and Taylor should also be fired for their remarks. So why is MTV firing her (so far maybe more pending) for being racist but keep Amber a repeat off of domestic viloence? I hope this latest firing is the beginning of the end for these women.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, I wondered what happened this week when I had an episode of Catfish on my DVR.   MTV found racist comments from Taylor from 2012?  Well I haven't seen the comments, but she is still quite young and 2012 is 8 years ago.  If MTV examined everyones records from 12 years ago they'd have to fire the lot, I imagine.   I never got to see this Taylor much, so I have no opinion of her.


----------



## Megs

There will be (and should be) more being fired by MTV. I saw a contestant from The Challenge, which I'll admit I watch, was just fired as well. 

And this storyline of Teen Mom is so boring. Gary is the kindest soul toward Amber, whoever else said that upthread is so right!


----------



## TC1

The Taylor & Cory baby special aired here in Canada on Tuesday. Taylor was "called out" about those tweets a really long time ago and apologized (I didn't see them) there are a lot worse actions by MTV "stars" IMO @Megs remember Camilla screaming at LeRoy on The Challenge Dirty 30?? WOW


----------



## Megs

TC1 said:


> The Taylor & Cory baby special aired here in Canada on Tuesday. Taylor was "called out" about those tweets a really long time ago and apologized (I didn't see them) there are a lot worse actions by MTV "stars" IMO @Megs remember Camilla screaming at LeRoy on The Challenge Dirty 30?? WOW



Oh ya, when she yelled at Leroy like that I was shocked. I don't think they ever had her back though, did they?


----------



## TC1

Megs said:


> Oh ya, when she yelled at Leroy like that I was shocked. I don't think they ever had her back though, did they?


Yes, she was back on Champs vs Stars (just one episode where she allegedly punched a producer ) and she was allowed to continue on Dirty XXX and won $450,000
Sorry for being OT I just thought that was one of the worse decisions MTV made.


----------



## pixiejenna

David has graced us with not one but 2 arrests in 2 days the first was for failure to show up in court for prior charges then the next day for pistol whipping a “friend”. I hope CPS pays a visit soon and these kids are finally taken away once in for all. There have been unflattering pictures of Janelle she’s gained a lot o weight. My first thought is she’s unhappy or depressed because it‘s a huge difference compared to a year ago, so unless she has a undiganosed health problem she is eating her feelings. My thought is David is trying to fatten her up to lower her self esteem so she won’t leave him again because “no one would love her fat” so she’ll stay with him.










						Former ‘Teen Mom 2’ Dad David Eason Arrested Twice in 48 Hours: Allegedly Charged with  Assault with Deadly Weapon; Wife Jenelle Evans Says She’s Leaving Him Again
					

David Eason– the husband of former ‘Teen Mom 2’ star Jenelle Evans— took back-to-back trips to the slammer this week, and now Jenelle is saying she’s leaving him&#8211…




					www.theashleysrealityroundup.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Also all TM is going to have to pass a background check and social media check. Guess that’s why kail deleted he twitter, just because you delete it doesn’t make it go away.









						‘Teen Mom’ Cast Members Being Forced to Undergo Social Media & Background Checks Following MTV Cast Member Firings (Exclusive Details)
					

‘Teen Mom 2’ and ‘Teen Mom OG’ cast members are being forced to undergo third-party background checks and social media reviews before being allowed to sign on for another se…




					www.theashleysrealityroundup.com


----------



## beekmanhill

Anyone watching the current Teen Mom?  It's dreadful, no plot lines at all.   
Isaac doesn't want to go to Jo's on his schedule because there is nothing to do there.  Jo is always working (that was a positive sign).  Kail thinks he shouldn't go if he doesn't want to go.  Same with Aubree and her grandparents. She doesn't want to visit and Chelsea doesn't think she should have to go.   Adam doesn't seem to be in the picture.
Leah and Corey went for Ali's annual checkup and she hasn't deteriorated.
Jade got her cosmetology license (but look at her hair and makeup!!!!).
Brianna met up with Luis and is now hooking up with him on the regular although seemingly he doesn't have any contact with his daughter.   Brianna's sister is still lounging on the couch with her phone, and mama is always around doing not much of anything.  Weren't they supposed to move to a new house?
I'll probably stick it out for the season, at least I'll skim through the episodes.  I have a feeling it is the end.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Anyone watching the current Teen Mom?  It's dreadful, no plot lines at all.
> Isaac doesn't want to go to Jo's on his schedule because there is nothing to do there.  Jo is always working (that was a positive sign).  Kail thinks he shouldn't go if he doesn't want to go.  Same with Aubree and her grandparents. She doesn't want to visit and Chelsea doesn't think she should have to go.   Adam doesn't seem to be in the picture.
> Leah and Corey went for Ali's annual checkup and she hasn't deteriorated.
> Jade got her cosmetology license (but look at her hair and makeup!!!!).
> Brianna met up with Luis and is now hooking up with him on the regular although seemingly he doesn't have any contact with his daughter.   Brianna's sister is still lounging on the couch with her phone, and mama is always around doing not much of anything.  Weren't they supposed to move to a new house?
> I'll probably stick it out for the season, at least I'll skim through the episodes.  I have a feeling it is the end.


I think Brianna's new house is being built and they move in later this season. Jade and Shawn are such an awful cycle of verbal abuse. 
Kail's friends saying Issac doesn't want to go to Jo's because Kail has more money? lol nice "friends" We know Chris knocks her up again, so what's the point of her pretending 
This show was supposed to show us "teen mom's" and how they cope. Brianna is the only one that has a full time job (or so she claims) the rest of them just sit on their phones and complain all day. A page out of Cate & Tyler's book.


----------



## beekmanhill

I had no idea that Kail had another baby.  Unbelievable.
I could not believe Jade let her mother and mother's husband into her house to stay.   She's going to have trouble getting rid of them.   It seems her grandmother had some hustle to own and manage a restaurant.
And is Leah going to support her sister and the new baby?  It seems that is what she is saying.  
Show is very dull, all filler type stuff.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I haven’t watched since I dropped cable. Of course Kale had another kid it;s her only storyline. It will be interesting to see how they’ll be when their older. Even though she’s a crap mom people give her props because her kids are well behaved Lincoln and Isaac are great. But they also have very active father figures in their lives. Chris doesn’t seem to be active in his son’s lives other than impregnating Kale. I’m not saying that they will be bad kids I do think that Isaac who’s a sensitive kid and Lincoln who’s also sensitive will end up being father figures to their younger brothers feeling bad that their dad isn’t there for them like theirs are there for them.


----------



## TC1

Jade's mom is always going to be an issue. You can tell she feels entitled to some coins because she's on the show. I'm sure MTV pays her, she should stop blowing her money on drugs and pay her own damn rent. I do feel (a little bit) sorry for Jade at times. Her mom didn't even ask to move in, pretty much demanded. 
WTF is Shawn doing all day??? playing video games   
Leah agreeing to sponsor this Roger dude, I mean come on...you have 3 kids of your own. This show was supposed to be about the struggles of motherhood..yet her sister goes to Costa Rica and jumps on the first unwrapped D she finds. Lawd, I cannot.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Lol I haven’t watched since I dropped cable. Of course Kale had another kid it;s her only storyline. It will be interesting to see how they’ll be when their older. Even though she’s a crap mom people give her props because her kids are well behaved Lincoln and Isaac are great. But they also have very active father figures in their lives. Chris doesn’t seem to be active in his son’s lives other than impregnating Kale. I’m not saying that they will be bad kids I do think that Isaac who’s a sensitive kid and Lincoln who’s also sensitive will end up being father figures to their younger brothers feeling bad that their dad isn’t there for them like theirs are there for them.


Why  the heck did Kail want another baby with Chris when he has nothing to do with Lux?   He was the one man that wasn't always crawling after Kail so she lusted after him.  No birth control?   I like both Isaac and Lincoln.  I wish we'd see more of them.  I wouldn't mind seeing Jo or Javi either.   I guess MTV budget allows only so many people, but I could do without Leah's sister's Costa Rican baby father.  I just looked up what sponsoring means. 

"Since 1997, U.S. immigration law has required an alien’s sponsor to sign an Affidavit of Support Under Section 213A of the Immigration and Nationality Act, pledging financial support for the sponsored immigrant. By signing and submitting this affidavit or a Contract Between Sponsor and Household Member, you agree to use your financial resources to support the immigrants named on the forms and to reimburse the cost of any means-tested public benefits that the sponsored alien receives while your obligation is in effect. " It seems the obligation is in effect until person (the boyfriend) has performed 40 quarters of work, that is 10 years!   Hasn't Leah been on the outs on and off with her various sisters throughout the series?  Nuts, all of them.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> Why  the heck did Kail want another baby with Chris when he has nothing to do with Lux?   He was the one man that wasn't always crawling after Kail so she lusted after him.  No birth control?   I like both Isaac and Lincoln.  I wish we'd see more of them.  I wouldn't mind seeing Jo or Javi either.   I guess MTV budget allows only so many people, but I could do without Leah's sister's Costa Rican baby father.  I just looked up what sponsoring means.
> 
> "Since 1997, U.S. immigration law has required an alien’s sponsor to sign an Affidavit of Support Under Section 213A of the Immigration and Nationality Act, pledging financial support for the sponsored immigrant. By signing and submitting this affidavit or a Contract Between Sponsor and Household Member, you agree to use your financial resources to support the immigrants named on the forms and to reimburse the cost of any means-tested public benefits that the sponsored alien receives while your obligation is in effect. " It seems the obligation is in effect until person (the boyfriend) has performed 40 quarters of work, that is 10 years!   Hasn't Leah been on the outs on and off with her various sisters throughout the series?  Nuts, all of them.



Because Chris’s D is the only one that made her feel wanted/sexy or which apparently neither of her husbands made her feel.


----------



## TC1

Jade's mom is a POS as usual. I can't for the life of me figure out why Sean wouldn't bring his own child to the graduation.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sean didn't have the car seat.   So seeing as they are all in one house, and as he knows the pattern of behavior of mama and her bf, why didn't he get the car seat instead of gallivanting around the city all morning.   He certainly wasn't working.  And now next week the restaurant goes under, so they'll all be under Jade's roof.  That does not bode well.  
Brianna is so immature.  Her sister has more brains, but I wish her sister would get off the couch.
Leah is doing well. I was hoping she'd discover something about sister's bf to stop her supporting him.  Any extra money she has should go to Ali's future medical expenses.   Chelsea is OK too, just dull as dirt.  
Kail is Kail.   I can't believe her hair care line is still going.


----------



## beekmanhill

I finished up the very long season of Teen Mom 2 this week.  I enjoyed it more than usual, maybe due to COVID boredom on my part, and plots of how COVID affected each of the Moms on their part.  

Chelsea is leaving the show voluntarily.   I think its a good thing for her and Aubree who is now 11.  They are building a new home and Chelsea is pregnant with another girl (probably born already).  It was nice to see Randy on the final show.  I think it was his caring for Chelsea so much when she was pregnant and Aubree was young that led Chelsea to end up being in a stable marriage and situation.  It's hard to give up that annual salary, so kudos to her.  

Jade has non stop drama with either parents or Sean or both.  Sean has anger issues.  Sean is not employed, but somehow isn't always reliable to take care of Kloie.  He gets angry and breaks windows.  Hasn't studied for a GED.  It would seem he has all the time in the world to do it, but he doesn't do it.   Jade seems to do OK at her salon.  

Kail doesn't change.  She wants her own way with everyone.  I think she's a good mother in spite of all the drama, although Isaac seemed a bit quiet this season.   She had baby no 2 with Chris, who doesn't seem to be part of either kid's life.  She alluded to his being in jail at one point.  Javi supposedly still has the hots for her which Kail felt the need to blab on TV to annoy Javi's girl friend,  who I think is one of the million people who now do a podcast.   Kail is in a nice house that I think is near Chris;she was going to move back to a more convenient area for Javi and Jo, but that was mentioned once and never again.  At the end she was still in the same house.   She looks very sloppy at all times.  

Leah impressed me most in handling the COVID situation with the kids.  She has matured so much its hard to believe.  She speaks so well; I wonder if she's had training in speaking.  She wrote a biography admitting to her past addiction to pain pills.  I think all the viewers had figured that out already when it happened a few years ago.  Anyway she seems stable now.  It might be an act, who knows.  I did not notice any deterioration of Adi's symptoms.  Leah gets along with Jeremy and Corey too.  I guess her sister's bf in Costa Rica never got to the states because of Covid. He wasn't mentioned after the first half of the season.  

Each of Brianna's baby daddies is a deadbeat.  Devoin resents having to pay anything for his daughter and published Brianna's phone number on IG just for the heck of it.     Luis just disappears.  Oh, I think he gave Brianna an STD too.  Otherwise, not much going on with Brianna. They are all in the new home.   She supposedly has what she calls a corporate job but they never show it.    Her sister is still on the couch scrolling through her phone.   I actually could watch a whole show with the sister.  

Original Teen Mom starting soon,


----------



## pixiejenna

I haven’t been watching since I dropped cable.

ITA with you about Chelsea the unwavering support from her family and her father in particular really allowed her to be where she is now. I think that the TM franchise is on it’s last leg TM2 is now on Netflix probably in an attempt to help revive it. I think that Chelsea knows that and that’s why she’s peaceing out on her own terms and has been working in her brand the past few years. She’s smart enough to look for long term stability in her life. If she is able to transition her fan base to follow her new endeavors she’ll be successful. I don’t know if it’s true but it’s rumored that she may have a HGTV contract which is a part of why she’s been posting so much about her new home being built.

 I heard on a gossip blog that Kail was too happy to dish up that she did Lauren dirty. I think that she relished the idea of being the other woman to her ex who cheated on her. She has zero self respect for herself or for others in her life.

with TM2 now on Netflix it’s even more sad for the kids who are entering their teen years to not only be able to watch themselves growing up but also their peers can watch it as well. I worry how this will affect them in their teen years. Poor Jace having to relieve his mom basically dumping him on his grandma so she can go out and get high. Leah’s twins and Addie seeing their mom high as well. Kail while a somewhat decent parent is far from decent behavior too. I don’t know to what extent her kids have been sheltered from her drama but it won’t be for much longer.


----------



## beekmanhill

I forgot all about the sale to Netflix.  I wonder how much MTV got from the deal?   I agree with you, now the kids' lives are out there for all to see and the oldest kids and their peers are old enough to understand.  

Oh, I absolutely think Kail reveled in the chance to get one up on Lauren.  She is a sex magnet for some reason and loves to brag about it to the world.   

After I finished up the season, I went to check up on Jenelle.   She's all over social media with Tik Toc, You Tube, and IG. So I suppose she is still making a decent living without working, parlaying her MTV fame.   David is still around.  I only watched a a bit of a long YouTube vlog she made; it wasn't clear to me if Jase is with her or not. They are having major, pricey work done around the house to stop the leaks and what was it, the sinking of the house?   Genius David didn't do a very good home inspection.  David was out doing some property work, so I gather he hasn't needed to get a real job either.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think that Kail is a sex magnet as much as she seems to equate sex=love and validation.

Janelle is working what she can but she’s in no way making MTV money. They got some payout like $20,000 from the company that they bought the home from why didn’t they use that to fix all the mistakes that David made? Being a self taught home genius it should have been done years ago. I gathered from social media that they now have a shed for them to get high in on the property. David will never have a real job as long as he has his sugar mama and if they ever get divorced for real you know his lazy as$ will demand spousal support.


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, I just finished that vlog.   Jenelle is a mess.    Can’t manage the kids and the house but she took in a pit bull who was hanging around her driveway who gave birth to 8 pups.   Just what Jenelle needs.   Jase was not there, nor was he mentioned.  He must be with Barbara.   Kaiser seems to be a behavior problem, how sad.  David was outside doing manly work (all incorrectly according to some of the comments) to dig up the soil and build a big trench.   People said it was nowhere deep enough, but doubt you can tell him anything.  I feel so sorry for the kids.  They have not got a chance.


----------



## TC1

Tyler & Caitlyn are having another baby. Another girl. I'm sure Tyler isn't very pleased after repeatedly saying he only wanted another baby if it was a boy.
Ratings are way down this season, not surprising, these "Teen Moms" are almost 30


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh dear.  I haven't watched yet.  So Caitlyn will have to postpone her career yet again?  She was training to do microblading!   Tyler is just so hostile all the time; I cannot stand him.  
I can't understand how James' father got the big house and the car while Amber had to move.  I suspect the big lug hasn't bothered to get a job.   
I like Maci and Taylor and feel sorry for Bentley.   He's such a cute kid.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Oh dear.  I haven't watched yet.  So Caitlyn will have to postpone her career yet again?  She was training to do microblading!   Tyler is just so hostile all the time; I cannot stand him.
> I can't understand how James' father got the big house and the car while Amber had to move.  I suspect the big lug hasn't bothered to get a job.
> I like Maci and Taylor and feel sorry for Bentley.   He's such a cute kid.


It looks to me like Mackenzie has had quite a bit of work done to her face, and is really skinny. Ryan sitting there clutching that vape pen in every scene is ridiculous..he also looks high, or medicated. 
Ohh..Caitlyn has a few pregnancy "scares" this season before becoming pregnant, another miscarriage and now another pregnancy. Popping out kids is their full time job at this point.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> It looks to me like Mackenzie has had quite a bit of work done to her face, and is really skinny. Ryan sitting there clutching that vape pen in every scene is ridiculous..he also looks high, or medicated.
> Ohh..Caitlyn has a few pregnancy "scares" this season before becoming pregnant, another miscarriage and now another pregnancy. Popping out kids is their full time job at this point.


Mackenzie looks completely different.  I would not recognize her.   She’s got to know she married a bum.  How could Ryan sit at a party and not speak to Bentley because he is so resentful of Maci.   There is something very wrong with him mentally.  I guess he’s never gotten a job since he “got clean.”  
Well, what else are Ty and Cait going to do.   They have no hobbies, interests, nothing.   It’s a way to stay on the show for as long as the show lasts.   Maybe they should take some parenting classes because the daughter is bratty.


----------



## pixiejenna

If they wanted a boy so much they should have done IVF so they could pick the gender. I wish they would stop having kids Ty can’t handle 3 kids and babysitting Cait.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> If they wanted a boy so much they should have done IVF so they could pick the gender. I wish they would stop having kids Ty can’t handle 3 kids and babysitting Cait.


I believe last season they looked into it and found it too expensive. Which is laughable at the other things they seem to blow though money on. Like 20 pregnancy tests for absolutely no reason..and based on the huge container on Cait's urine she used...girl needs to drink more water.


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> I believe last season they looked into it and found it too expensive. Which is laughable at the other things they seem to blow though money on. Like 20 pregnancy tests for absolutely no reason..and based on the huge container on Cait's urine she used...girl needs to drink more water.



I didn’t know that I haven’t watched since I dropped cable and only stream tv. I do keep somewhat in the loop by their Reddit lol. How many homes do they have now? I know IVF is expensive but it is also a lot of work and let’s be real Cait is too lazy to follow though. I have seen many urine memes  because of the last and heard that her pee was nearly orange looking. It must be bad when it;s all everyone is talking about. I think I read somewhat that they owe like half a million in back taxes to the IRS. I


----------



## beekmanhill

I forgot all about their tax problems.  Well Caitlyn finished her microblading course and instead of trying to work in a salon for someone else, she is looking for her own space at $1500 a month.   How could she get a lease with an outstanding tax lien over her head?   She's decided that microblading is her career.    I thought the microblading  trend was over already.  
What really surprised me were the commercials for a new 16& Pregnant series.  I guess the shows do well and provide replacements for the OG shows when necessary.


----------



## TC1

I wouldn't ever start a new series with new girls. I just watch these ones because I have since day one. Cait and Tyler should be the poster children for doing nothing whatsoever with the gift of MTV fame and money. I thought it was ridiculous of Cait to have one course under her belt and look for her own salon. God forbid you work for someone else   I'm sure the lady who you're doing your training under isn't super excited about hearing she may open her own and be her competition. Cait isn't self aware enough to pick up on that.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I wouldn't ever start a new series with new girls. I just watch these ones because I have since day one. Cait and Tyler should be the poster children for doing nothing whatsoever with the gift of MTV fame and money. I thought it was ridiculous of Cait to have one course under her belt and look for her own salon. God forbid you work for someone else   I'm sure the lady who you're doing your training under isn't super excited about hearing she may open her own and be her competition. Cait isn't self aware enough to pick up on that.



Would you trust Cait to do any semi-permanent work on you?  She's hardly had enough experience to judge face shapes, best color options, etc.   They operate in dreamland.   But now with new baby on the way I'm certain the "career" is on hold yet again.   Does Tyler ever evidence any desire to actually work?  

I won't be watching a new 16& Pregnant either.  Maybe Netflix is getting a lot of views on Teen Mom and MTV want to milk the brand.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh that teacher has nothing to worry about Cait will never be competition for her, i’d be shocked if she even finishes the whole course.


----------



## beekmanhill

pixiejenna said:


> Meh that teacher has nothing to worry about Cait will never be competition for her, i’d be shocked if she even finishes the whole course.


I think the show said she only needed to microblade three people to get her certificate.  SCARY.


----------



## pixiejenna

beekmanhill said:


> I think the show said she only needed to microblade three people to get her certificate.  SCARY.



Sh!t that is scary. When I was in high school I took cosmetology and in my state 1500 hours of class was required to graduate. To think that you only have to microblade 3 people which is semi permanent is bananas. Even if she found 3 victims her teacher still has nothing to worry about she's not going to be competition. Just look how hard she works on their clothing line lol.


----------



## mcb100

I think that if Cait is serious about this microblading thing, then she needs to get a few years of experience working underneath someone else first. I was an esthetician for years, and have that license as well as my cosmetology license, so I am not hating on the industry but I don't think that microblading will make her a ton of money right off the bat....it's not like MTV money, and opening her own place right off the bat--she would now have to pay on a separate building. I know MTV pays super well, but they also now owe a lot of money in taxes that they cannot give. For most people, it takes many years of experience and clients to make a good amount, or a live-able amount of money in the beauty industry--I just hope she realizes that you don't immediately get your license, open a shop right up, and then see a real good amount of money, at least where I am from. I also have a friend who worked in the industry for over 20+ years and could not afford a basic life, (he later returned to college for nursing and graduated), he even opened up his own shop eventually and it failed and he had to close up shop. I'm not saying that this is the reality for everybody, but it is a tough industry and it seems like she thinks that she will immediately start this and make all this money from it right off the bat.

Also, what happened to the T shirt business? We saw her and Tyler go do business things like twice, and then there was no mention of it ever again.....it seems like they always seem to start things and then just never finish them. Also, if Cait is at home raising Nova, and if they really owe all that in taxes, then why doesn't Tyler work at all? I mean, part time, at least? Seems odd.


----------



## beekmanhill

The explanation they gave for the clothing line demise is that the company went on to manufacture PPE and didn't do clothing anymore.   Possible, yes, but I think if the line were selling well they could easily have found another manufacturer.  People criticized the clothes but when I looked at their website I  actually thought they were interesting and a bit different. 
Maci and Taylor's clothing line seems to have prospered.  I'll never figure out why.


----------



## mcb100

pixiejenna said:


> If they wanted a boy so much they should have done IVF so they could pick the gender. I wish they would stop having kids Ty can’t handle 3 kids and babysitting Cait.


 It is expensive but I think it would have been smarter, in some ways, than having 3 of them. IVF is pricey but not as pricey as paying for an extra child (when you already have two) for at least 18+ years, because you didn't get the gender you wanted the first two tries. 

I know multiple families with just average income who literally had 5 kids, each time they kept trying because they wanted a girl. Well, they ended up with 5 boys (all natural, separate pregnancies) and now they have to support 5 kids for many years. People will just keep trying and trying for the gender until they have too many kids for their own lifestyle or finances and still not end up with the gender. In these types of cases, I actually feel like IVF might be smarter.

I'm not trying to start an ethical debate at all I'm just saying if you can afford it and you already have one or more kids, I don't see the harm. I have a relative who knew she probably wouldn't be able to ever afford more than 2 kids. She already had a boy and wanted a girl so she picked the gender. I'm not hating on it at all--a baby being cared for and loved is more important.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know IVF is insanely expensive but i’s not like they pay any of their bills they owe the government nearly 800,000 in back taxes so what’s one more bill to ignore?


----------



## beekmanhill

Is anyone watching the current Teen Mom?   I was appalled at the situation with Jade in this week's show.  First off, is it legal/ethical to do all that plastic surgery in one day?  And then release the patient to go home with no on site medical care?  That doctor should have his license revoked.
Then I couldn't believe my eyes when the group gives addict mom and pop the prescription for percoset while Jade is in agony in the bedroom.   Then they rely on MTV production and Brianna for medical advise.   Sigh. 
I'd think this script was concocted by MTV, but it was all too real.   Jade is a moron as is Sean and mama.    Did they ever even call the doc to tell him the problem and maybe have him issue a duplicate prescription?  Of course MTV left us hanging at the end  but I assume Jade is alive and recovered but she could have died.  
Why did baby and dog and the entire gang have to go with her.  She knows they are useless.


----------



## limom

Cait and Tyler are still on? And still together????
So she is involved in the beauty business now? How sway?
So many chimera….


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> Cait and Tyler are still on? And still together????
> So she is involved in the beauty business now? How sway?
> So many chimera….



Cait and Tyler are on  the other series.  It finished for the season.   Cait learned microblading, but she then became pregnant, so I assume she isn't working on it.  No surprise there.

The current series has Leah, Kail, Brianna, Jade and another one, I think her name is Ashley.   Chelsea left last season, Kail has four kids with three daddies, Brianna has two kids, two daddies, Jade has one kid with a loser bf, and Ashley has one kid and is preparing to get married.  Leah has really improved her life, she seems responsible and mature.  I think its because of what she had to handle with her daughter who has MD.


----------



## TC1

beekmanhill said:


> Is anyone watching the current Teen Mom?   I was appalled at the situation with Jade in this week's show.  First off, is it legal/ethical to do all that plastic surgery in one day?  And then release the patient to go home with no on site medical care?  That doctor should have his license revoked.
> Then I couldn't believe my eyes when the group gives addict mom and pop the prescription for percoset while Jade is in agony in the bedroom.   Then they rely on MTV production and Brianna for medical advise.   Sigh.
> I'd think this script was concocted by MTV, but it was all too real.   Jade is a moron as is Sean and mama.    Did they ever even call the doc to tell him the problem and maybe have him issue a duplicate prescription?  Of course MTV left us hanging at the end  but I assume Jade is alive and recovered but she could have died.
> Why did baby and dog and the entire gang have to go with her.  She knows they are useless.


I'm watching! Jade's mom is literally the worst person. It's a HUGE red flag that she pushed Jade to ask for a stronger narcotic..and then offered to go get them. Ummm this chick was over 2 hours late to your hair school graduation, how in the hell would your trust her with 30 percocets?? Yes, have the toothless meth heads go pick them up   
Leah can leave this show anytime, she brings zero story. With all the TM cash she and Corey have made, I would HOPE Ali would have the best wheelchair money could buy FFS. 
Bri's ass looked a mess in those leopard shorts, and that's what Jade was aspiring to look like?? YIKES


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> I'm watching! Jade's mom is literally the worst person. It's a HUGE red flag that she pushed Jade to ask for a stronger narcotic..and then offered to go get them. Ummm this chick was over 2 hours late to your hair school graduation, how in the hell would your trust her with 30 percocets?? Yes, have the toothless meth heads go pick them up
> Leah can leave this show anytime, she brings zero story. With all the TM cash she and Corey have made, I would HOPE Ali would have the best wheelchair money could buy FFS.
> Bri's ass looked a mess in those leopard shorts, and that's what Jade was aspiring to look like?? YIKES



I laughed too when I saw Brianna's rear end and realized that she paid for that and that anyone could look at her and say I want that surgery too.     As for Jade, did it ever occur to her to go to a gym for a year or so, see the results, and then decide what to do?  To boot all this travel was in the middle of the pandemic.  Jade hadn't even met the doc in person.  I can't believe it.  Next she'll be saying she won't get a vaccine because she's afraid of it.  

I am curious to see what excuse Jade's mom will come up with.   And, just out of curiosity, in Florida, doesn't doc call in prescription to a specific pharmacy, insuring they will have the product?   And wouldn't doc know there were percoset shortages, if in fact there was any semblance of truth to that story?  In Ny, there is really no such thing as a paper prescription anymore.  Its all electronic. 

I like watching Leah and Corey, mostly because of Ali.  I like to see the change in her situation from year to year.  She's a very smart girl and I hope she does well in spite of the MD.


----------



## michellem

beekmanhill said:


> I laughed too when I saw Brianna's rear end and realized that she paid for that and that anyone could look at her and say I want that surgery too.     As for Jade, did it ever occur to her to go to a gym for a year or so, see the results, and then decide what to do?  To boot all this travel was in the middle of the pandemic.  Jade hadn't even met the doc in person.  I can't believe it.  Next she'll be saying she won't get a vaccine because she's afraid of it.
> 
> I am curious to see what excuse Jade's mom will come up with.   And, just out of curiosity, in Florida, doesn't doc call in prescription to a specific pharmacy, insuring they will have the product?   And wouldn't doc know there were percoset shortages, if in fact there was any semblance of truth to that story?  In Ny, there is really no such thing as a paper prescription anymore.  Its all electronic.
> 
> I like watching Leah and Corey, mostly because of Ali.  I like to see the change in her situation from year to year.  She's a very smart girl and I hope she does well in spite of the MD.




So true on all of this! I couldn’t agree more. How could you sign up for multiple surgical procedures without even meeting the doctor? The whole thing is just ridiculous. 
Yes, it’s the same in Florida re: prescriptions...we send all electronically now. Her mom is so shady.


----------



## TC1

Also, I find it hard to believe that Jade would be released from the clinic without ONE single pain med to hold her over (if there was such a hard time obtaining them) These girls all want the quick fix bodies. I guess that flat tummy tea doesn't work they all get paid to promote on IG after all   not to metnion the fact that all these people feed their children is absolute garbage fast food. She'll be back to bloated and overweight in no time..with an even bigger ass...like Kail's now.


----------



## beekmanhill

TC1 said:


> Also, I find it hard to believe that Jade would be released from the clinic without ONE single pain med to hold her over (if there was such a hard time obtaining them) These girls all want the quick fix bodies. I guess that flat tummy tea doesn't work they all get paid to promote on IG after all   not to metnion the fact that all these people feed their children is absolute garbage fast food. She'll be back to bloated and overweight in no time..with an even bigger ass...like Kail's now.



I forgot, Kail had that "mommy surgery" too.   That went well.   
Oh, and the diets - those poor kids.


----------



## beekmanhill

What a mess this week was.   I was sorry Jade didn't show more of herself in pain recovering.  Maybe it would show these young girls who watch these shows what kind of serious surgery this is.   I laughed when Mama strode into the house after her three hour absence complaining about her foot, making no explanations about her tardiness.
I think Jade's daughter will suffer a lot more damage listening to these fools fight with each other all day long than if she saw her mother in bed.  She should not have been there to begin with.  I hope someone remembers to feed the dog.  What a toxic family.   Throw out mom and step dad, hire a day nurse/aide, and be done with it.  She should have been in a staffed medical rehab place for a couple of days to begin with. 

Kail has a design collab?   Who would look at Kail and Kail's clothes or Kail's homes and think design?  Not I.  She sure buys nice homes though.  

I hope Brianna attends to those black moles on her face.  I'm noticing them more and more.  They can be cancerous and definitely need to be examined by a dermatologist.


----------



## pixiejenna

Amber has officially lost custody of her son who’s 4 now. Andrew is moving him to California and in with his parents. They’ll have visitation alternating between both states with the first one in California. I feel mixed on this I think for the most part this will be positive for the kid to be in a family environment but I still feel sus vibes from Andrew. I also don’t see the visitation going to the second stage I’d honestly be shocked if Amber could get off her couch enough to fly out to see him. I unfortunately anticipate some manic behavior from Amber over this news. It’s sad that the kid is 4 and she is still not making much of a effort to spend quality time with him. I also feel bad for Leah because I feel like she probably wants some sort of relationship with her brother. Maybe not but the option for that is now pretty closed. 









						Teen Mom loses custody of son as tot moves to CA with baby daddy
					

TEEN Mom Amber Portwood has lost custody of her son James, 4, in a battle against her ex Andrew Glennon, and the child will soon move to California with his dad from hometown Indiana.  The Sun can …




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## TC1

^^ I totally agree with you on the Andrew being sus. He knew about all of Amber's issues and time on TV. He was happy to move to her state and park his ass on her couch for money and a bit of MTV time/money
Based on how she was with Leah, he knew, as we all did, she shouldn't have any more children.


----------



## beekmanhill

It is odd, isn't it.    Andrew's mother owns a $5million home in Malibu?  I always assumed Andrew was there for the MTV money.  I think  this is better for James in the long run.  I suppose Andrew has lounged on the couch in Amber's house for 4 years.  In Ca at least James will be in a family environment. Thank heavens Leah has Gary's stability. 
Is anyone watching the current Teen Mom series.  It is so depressing to me.  I have hope for the one who has a very supportive father.  For the rest, it's a tossup.  Why don't these kids grow up with any hopes and dreams and goals.


----------



## pixiejenna

Andrew's family seems to be well financially and a family environment is better for James. However Andrew has racked up his own charges in the past. He also knew what a hot mess he was getting into dating Amber. He'll He filmed her with Matt for that other reality show they did. I think he saw a easy mark and took a chance. If it works out he can sit on the sofa like Amber and make MTV money. If it doesn't work he can go back home.


----------

